# Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik



## Putinversteher (16. April 2015)

*Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Die Überschrift sagt eigentlich schon alles, gerade jetzt wieder sind 400 Flüchtlinge aus Lybien, richtung Italien ertrunken. Der großteil Jugendliche & Kinder - es werden auch immer mehr Flüchlinge die Kurs richtung Europa nehmen und jetzt Teilweise Dimensionen annehmen bei denen man von "überrennen" sprechen kann. Im Fall von Lybien wieder ein Problem das wir uns selber geschaffen haben. 
Erschreckend ist auch das es so gut wie keine Reaktion gibt in den Medien oder sauberes Aufarbeiten. Wenn überhaupt eine Meldung kommt, dann wird dort die Tolle Küstenarbeit gelobt, was mit der Aufgabe der Institutionen garnichts zu tun hat, weil deren Auftrag nicht im Retten der Leute liegt, sondern teilweise ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste darin diese Leute davon abzuhalten. 
400 auf einen Schlag, wo ist da eigentlich unser Mitgefühl ? Geschätzte 23.000 seit 2000 - Tendenz der Flüchtlinge & damit auch der Todesfälle stark steigend.
Davon viele aus Lybien, wo uns unsere passivität mal wieder rächt.  

400 Flüchtlinge im Mittelmeer vor Libyens Küste ertrunken

Edit des Mods: Da der TE dies nicht mehr kann, erweitere ich hiermit die Überschrift/das Thema auf "Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik".
Ich habe dies bewusst als "-problematik" bezeichnet, da es mMn viele Probleme zu lösen gilt (Rechtliches, Unterbringung, Begrifflichkeiten etc. pp.). Dies soll bitte keinesfalls wertend gesehen werden.


----------



## DKK007 (16. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Da ist aber die EU dran schult, die anstelle der Küstenwache private Söldner bei Triton losschickt.


----------



## jamie (16. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Oder mit dem Geld lieber einen Zaun baut... US-like.


----------



## bschicht86 (16. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Es könnte aber auch daran liegen, dass es auf der ganzen Welt soviel Mord und Todschlag gibt wie sonst zu keiner früheren Zeit und die Menschheit davon derart abgestumpft ist, dass es schon größere Katastrophen geben muss, um überhaupt irgendwen zu beeindrucken.


----------



## Leob12 (16. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Sind ja nur namenlose Menschen, wen interessiert das schon. 

Die EU steckt da halt den Kopf in den Sand, ausbaden können es die Länder, die von den Flüchtlingen als erstes erreicht werden. 
Ich verdenke es diesen Ländern nicht, dass sie die Flüchtlinge einfach durchlassen.


----------



## derP4computer (16. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Wenn ich jetzt ein Sadist wäre, würde ich sagen sie sollen halt vorher eine SMS/Mail schreiben.
Achtung, wir kommen jetzt!


----------



## Putinversteher (16. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Nur mal zur Veranschaulichung, weil viele ja das Argument vorbringen "was geht uns das eigentlich an ?" (Zum Glück bisher nochnicht in diesem Thread) 
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/5/59/Afrika_Kolonisation_Farben.png

Die Weißen Stellen innerhalb Afrikas sind nicht von Europäern kolonialisiert worden.


----------



## Amon (16. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Was mich wundert ist dass nirgendwo berichtet wird dass muslimische "Flüchtlinge" Christen aufgrund ihres Glaubens über Board geworfen haben. So lange die italienische Küstenwache diese Leute einsammelt und in die EU bringt und jeder aufgenommen wird, so lange werden die ihr Leben riskieren und in Gummibooten über das Mittelmeer schippern. Diese Flüchtlings Boote sollten aufgegriffen werden, die Leute sollten mit essen und Wasser versorgt werden, und danach dann zurück nach Afrika. Wenn die erst einmal merken dass sie nicht in die EU rein kommen hört das von ganz alleine auf. Ich sage ganz klar, wer 6000$ für so eine Überfahrt bezahlen kann, dem kann es da unten so schlecht nicht gehen.


----------



## Leob12 (16. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Amon schrieb:


> Ich sage ganz klar, wer 6000$ für so eine Überfahrt bezahlen kann, dem kann es da unten so schlecht nicht gehen.



Ernsthaft? Bewirb dich mal bei der AfD oder anderen Parteien für Wahlplakate. 
Sowas kann man doch nicht ernst nehmen.


----------



## derP4computer (16. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Putinversteher schrieb:


> Nur mal zur Veranschaulichung, weil viele ja das Argument vorbringen "was geht uns das eigentlich an ?" (Zum Glück bisher nochnicht in diesem Thread)
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/5/59/Afrika_Kolonisation_Farben.png
> 
> Die Weißen Stellen innerhalb Afrikas sind nicht von Europäern kolonialisiert worden.


Das was da an UMF (auf uns zu) kommt, möchtest du im Leben nicht kennen lernen.


----------



## Amon (16. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Kann man nicht? Also lieber alle aufnehmen und durch füttern? Kannst du mir mal sagen wer das alles noch bezahlen soll wenn die erst einmal alle hier sind?! Die sollen in ihren Heimatländern einfach mal selbst dafür sorgen dass sich an den Zuständen da etwas ändert. Das geht nicht sofort, das geht nicht in ein paar Monaten, das kann Jahrzehnte dauern, aber das geht! Das deutsche Volk hat zweimal bewiesen dass man sowas schaffen kann. Wenn man aber den Leuten die Meinung vermittelt dass sie einfach nur hier hin kommen müssen wird sich nie etwas ändern.


----------



## Leob12 (16. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Amon schrieb:


> Kann man nicht? Also lieber alle aufnehmen und durch füttern? Kannst du mir mal sagen wer das alles noch bezahlen soll wenn die erst einmal alle hier sind?! Die sollen in ihren Heimatländern einfach mal selbst dafür sorgen dass sich an den Zuständen da etwas ändert. Das geht nicht sofort, das geht nicht in ein paar Monaten, das kann Jahrzehnte dauern, aber das geht! Das deutsche Volk hat zweimal bewiesen dass man sowas schaffen kann. Wenn man aber den Leuten die Meinung vermittelt dass sie einfach nur hier hin kommen müssen wird sich nie etwas ändern.



Schreib doch gleich "Das Boot ist voll", ist kürzer und sagt das gleiche aus. 
Deutschland hat auch mehrmals viele Flüchtlingswellen (kein Vergleich zu den "Flüchtlingsströmen" heute, außerdem ging es DE damals deutlich schlechter) aufgenommen, dort kam man auch nicht auf die Idee zu sagen "Schaut das ihr das selbst regelt, wir wollen euch nicht, weil ihr nichts habt". 

Aber ok, Europa, als eine der reichsten Regionen der Welt wird die Flüchtlinge nicht aufnehmen können, die kosten irre viel Geld und jedem Steuerzahler würde es deswegen viel schlechter gehen, nicht wahr?


----------



## Amon (16. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Ich sage es ganz ehrlich: Ich will keine Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge in diesem Land haben, Punkt!

Schau dich doch einfach mal um! Die schmarotzen und klauen! Was anderes machen die nicht! Die lernen ZWEI Wörter deutsch, "Asyl" und "Sozialamt" und das war es!


----------



## Ruptet (17. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Na ok, das ist schon verallgemeinernd.
Dort paddeln aber teilweise 10.000 Flüchtlinge die Woche an, wo wollt ihr die unterbringen ? Überall wo man sie unterbringt, wehrt sich die Bevölkerung weil es kein Ende nimmt.


----------



## jamie (17. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Amon schrieb:


> Ich sage es ganz ehrlich: Ich will keine Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge in diesem Land haben, Punkt!
> 
> Schau dich doch einfach mal um! Die schmarotzen und klauen! Was anderes machen die nicht! Die lernen ZWEI Wörter deutsch, "Asyl" und "Sozialamt" und das war es!



Und ich sage es ganz ehrlich: ich schäme mich für Leute wie dich!

DIE? Wer DIE? Allein schon diese undifferenzierte Ausdrucksweise zeigt schon, was bei dir alles im Argen liegt.

Weißt du wer in der Welt schmarotzt und klaut? Wir! Die reichen Industriestaaten, die die anderen Länder ausbeuten. Die Leute (in Sweatshops etc.) ebenso wie die Ressourcen. 
Wenn wir Waffen und Kriegsgerät exportieren, brauchen wir uns nicht wundern. wenn diese Waffen zu Flüchtlingen führen, weil die Leute in ihren eigenen Ländern hungern und verrecken. Ja, Waffen werden für Krieg genutzt. Komisch, ne?
Wenn wir via multinationaler Konzerne Anbaugebiete in Afrika, Südamerika etc. okkupieren, Bauern ihres Landes berauben (und das flächendeckend). sodass dort nicht Nahrungsmitteln für die Bevölkerung angebaut werden, sondern dafür riesige Plantagen errichtet werden, damit wir an der Tanke Bio-Sprit tanken können -und das mit Hilfe korrupter Regierungen und Systeme, die wir installiert haben - , dann brauchen wir uns nicht wundern, dass Flüchtlinge kommen.

Aber Hauptsache dein Teller ist noch voll und anstatt Systemfehler zu kritisieren, kannst du dich über die bösen Asylanten beschweren, die dir deine Currywurst nehmen wollen!
Immer nach unten treten!


----------



## DKK007 (17. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Amon schrieb:


> Ich sage es ganz ehrlich: Ich will keine Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge in diesem Land haben, Punkt!
> 
> Schau dich doch einfach mal um! Die schmarotzen und klauen! Was anderes machen die nicht! Die lernen ZWEI Wörter deutsch, "Asyl" und "Sozialamt" und das war es!



Du weißt aber schon, das so reiche Länder wie Libanon, Iran, Tschad usw. deutlich mehr Flüchtlinge aufnehmen als Deutschland.


----------



## Leob12 (17. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Amon schrieb:


> Ich sage es ganz ehrlich: Ich will keine Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge in diesem Land haben, Punkt!
> Schau dich doch einfach mal um! Die schmarotzen und klauen! Was anderes machen die nicht! Die lernen ZWEI Wörter deutsch, "Asyl" und "Sozialamt" und das war es!



Jaja, und alle Deutschen die schmarotzen und klauen werden auch des Landes verwiesen nehme ich an. 
Ich weiß, es wird nichts bringen, aber ich will meine Meinung über solche Leute mit deiner politischen Gesinnung, nämlich Ausländerfeindlichkeit, mal wieder bestätigen: Zeig mir die Zahlen, die beweisen, das es dir durch Zuwanderung schlechter geht. Zeig sie mir, oder lass deine stumpfen Stammtischparolen einfach bleiben. Es ist einfach lächerlich, daran ändert auch dein Ausrufezeichen am Satzende nichts. 
Ach warte, du bist sicher nicht ausländerfeindlich, aber... 



Ruptet schrieb:


> Na ok, das ist schon verallgemeinernd.
> Dort paddeln aber teilweise 10.000 Flüchtlinge die Woche an, wo wollt ihr die unterbringen ? Überall wo man sie unterbringt, wehrt sich die Bevölkerung weil es kein Ende nimmt.


Ach so, kommen alle 10.000 Flüchtlinge (Quelle bitte) nach Deutschland (auch dafür gerne eine Quelle)?
Die Bevölkerung agiert immer gleich: "Ja, den Kriegsflüchtlingen muss man helfen, aber bitte nicht bei uns." 
Wie schon gesagt, Deutschland hat mehrmals in der Geschichte große Zahlen an Flüchtlingen aufgenommen, und da ging es allen wesentlich schlechter als heute. Vermutlich hat man damals noch gewusst wie es ist, nichts zu haben, heute klammert sich ja jeder an seinen Wohlstand weil er glaubt, Zuwanderer würden diesen Wohlstand reduzieren oder gar verhindern. 
Aber für dich ist es sicher legitim wenn man geplante Flüchtlingsheime anzündet oder? Ich hoffe ja nicht.

Schönes Beispiel aus meinem Bundesland, wie es auch anders funktionieren kann:
Flüchtlinge unterrichten an Fachhochschule - Arabisch-Kurs - Steiermark - krone.at


----------



## DKK007 (17. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Zumal man ja auch bedenken muss, das viele Flüchtlinge aus Syrien eine Hochschul oder Handwerksausbildung haben. Da kommen Ärzte, Lehrer, Elektriker usw. und Deutschland braucht dringend Fachkräfte. Was besseres könnte uns doch gar nicht passieren.
Es muss nur einfach für eine schnelle und dezentrale! Unterbringung gesorgt werden. Dann sollte man den Leuten schnell einen Job beschaffen und für Sprachkurse sorgen, der Rest läuft dann größtenteils fast von alleine in den Gemeinden.


----------



## Amon (17. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Schau doch einfach mal in die Zeitungen von heute. Da siehst du Überschriften wie "Die Städte und Gemeinden sind an den Grenzen ihrer Möglichkeiten". Hier wird verteilt und verteilt und verteilt. Da wird gesagt hier habt ihr 500 Flüchtlinge, jetzt seht zu wie ihr klar kommt. Das kann es langsam nicht mehr sein! Schwimmbäder werden zu gemacht, städtische Unterstützung für Vereine usw. gestrichen, aber hey, hier habt ihr zu euren 500 Flüchtlingen nochmal 250! Ist doch super! Freut euch doch mal dass ihr helfen könnt. Hier in der Stadt hat letzt so eine Flüchtlingsfamilie eine Wohnung abgelehnt weil sie ihnen nicht gefallen hat. Hallo?! Gehts noch?! Zu Hause hatten die wahrscheinlich nicht mal fließend Wasser, aber hier die Bude nicht haben wollen?! Lasst uns Luxuswohnungen für die bauen. Und da wird sich gewundert dass die Bürger hier in diesem Land langsam nen Hals kriegen. 

Ich möchte gerne sehen was du machst wenn dir demnächst zwangsweise Flüchtlinge in die Wohnung gepackt werden weil du ja genug Platz hast. Nimm doch einfach jetzt schon welche bei dir zu Hause auf, aber da hört es dann wohl auf mit der Hilfsbereitschaft.


----------



## Leob12 (17. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Amon schrieb:


> Schau doch einfach mal in die Zeitungen von heute. Da siehst du Überschriften wie "Die Städte und Gemeinden sind an den Grenzen ihrer Möglichkeiten". Hier wird verteilt und verteilt und verteilt. Da wird gesagt hier habt ihr 500 Flüchtlinge, jetzt seht zu wie ihr klar kommt. Das kann es langsam nicht mehr sein! Schwimmbäder werden zu gemacht, städtische Unterstützung für Vereine usw. gestrichen, aber hey, hier habt ihr zu euren 500 Flüchtlingen nochmal 250! Ist doch super! Freut euch doch mal dass ihr helfen könnt. Hier in der Stadt hat letzt so eine Flüchtlingsfamilie eine Wohnung abgelehnt weil sie ihnen nicht gefallen hat. Hallo?! Gehts noch?! Zu Hause hatten die wahrscheinlich nicht mal fließend Wasser, aber hier die Bude nicht haben wollen?! Lasst uns Luxuswohnungen für die bauen. Und da wird sich gewundert dass die Bürger hier in diesem Land langsam nen Hals kriegen.
> 
> Ich möchte gerne sehen was du machst wenn dir demnächst zwangsweise Flüchtlinge in die Wohnung gepackt werden weil du ja genug Platz hast. Nimm doch einfach jetzt schon welche bei dir zu Hause auf, aber da hört es dann wohl auf mit der Hilfsbereitschaft.



Zeige mir bitte Quellen und sag mir nicht wo ich nachschauen soll, aber wenn du es auf diese Art und Weise haben willst, bitte: Lern einfach Geschichte.  
Du stellst du nur Behauptungen auf, liest irgendwelche Halbwahrheiten und spinnst da noch deine eigene Meinung hinein sodass du es dir drehen kannst wie du willst und übertreibst dann noch kräftig. Verallgemeinerungen werden sowieso immer und überall angewandt, das ist nichts neues. 

Zeig mir bitte eine Quelle zu der bösen Familie, die eine Wohnung abgelehnt hat, zeig sie mir. 
Zeig mir bitte eine Quelle, das die Familie zuhause kein fließendes Wasser gehabt hat, zeig sie mir. 
Oder lass deine ausländerfeindlichen Parolen sein. Nur weil jemand ein Flüchtling ist, hat er nie etwas besessen oder? Und da sollte er gefälligst dankbar sein, für alles was man ihm gibt. Die meisten Flüchtlinge kommen sowieso aus Erdlöchern oder Wellblechhütten, vor allem da Länder wie Syrien absolut unterentwickelt sind. Du glaubst wahrscheinlich auch noch, das in Afrika alle mit Pfeil und Bogen und Ledenschurz herumlaufen, oder? Komm mal aus deiner Höhle raus.

Ja genau, hoffentlich packt man mir keine Flüchtlinge in die Wohnung wie es sonst überall gemacht wird. Hör mir doch mit dem Unsinn auf. Keiner wird gezwungen Flüchtlinge in der eigenen Wohnung aufzunehmen. 

Nochmal: Wie hat Deutschland es überlebt, als nach dem Weltkrieg oder während dem Weltkrieg die Flüchtlinge gekommen sind?


----------



## Amon (17. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Quelle? Die Zeitungen von (mittlerweile gestern) sind keine Quelle? Die Quelle für die Ablehnung der Wohnung? Soll ich dir das Telefonbuch meiner Heimatstadt schicken? Da werden wohl nicht alle 34000 Einwohner drin stehen, aber glaube mir, das hat hier jeder mitbekommen!

Und komme mir nicht mit deinen Quellen! Geh raus auf die Straße! Laufe mit offenen Augen durch die Gegend! Rede mit den Leuten denen man diese Container Dörfer vor die Haustür gestellt hat und höre dir an wie sie jetzt ihre Buden verrammeln müssen weil ihnen sonst alles geklaut wird was nicht niet und nagelfest ist!


----------



## Nightslaver (17. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Aber ok, Europa, als eine der reichsten Regionen der Welt wird die  Flüchtlinge nicht aufnehmen können, die kosten irre viel Geld und jedem  Steuerzahler würde es deswegen viel schlechter gehen, nicht  wahr?



Ja nur zu dumm das das denn Reichtum in Europa nur allzu oft einige wenige Menschen besitzen und nicht die breite Masse, also muss die breite Masse die sowieso schon verhältnismäßig wenig "Reichtum" besitzt auch für die Flüchtlinge zahlen, während die Reichen sich freuen das sie sich kaum daran beteiligen müssen:

http://media0.faz.net/ppmedia/aktue...1.2142930/default/vermoegensverteilung-im.jpg

Also ja, die Flüchtlinge belasten vor allem die die sowieso schon über relativ wenig Vermögen verfügen und die am wenigsten die viel besitzen. 
Sicher, Europa könnte noch mehr Flüchtlinge aufnehmen, das würde aber bedingen das die die auf dem Berg des Reichtums sitzen sich endlich auch mal an den Kosten der Geselschaft und Flüchtlinge angemessen beteiligen und das nicht von der nicht sowohlhabenden Mehrheit bezahlen lassen.
Womit wir auch wieder bei der Paralele zu Pegida letztes Jahr wären. Die Leute die da oft mitliefen waren Leute die Angst um ihre soziale Absicherung haben, die man damals als alle verallgemeinernd als rechtes Pack abgestempelt hat, und die zwar sicher die falschen Sündenböcke dafür gesucht haben, deren Probleme aber durchaus real sind und waren, durch die extreme Ungleichverteilung zwischen Arm und Reich in Europa / Deutschland.
Und nein ich rede da nicht von denen die jetzt aktuell aus dem rechten Spektrum noch meinen Pegida Demonstrationen abhalten zu müssen und mit Pfeifen wie dem Wilders auf Bauernfängerei gehen zu können.
Ich rede da vom durchschnittlichen Bildbürger der letztes Jahr noch bei Pegida mit demonstriert hat, inzwischen aber wieder zu Hause bleibt weil er merken musste das die Politik ihn auch durch Protest in seinen Ängsten einfach nicht ernst nimmt und ignoriert.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Zeige mir bitte Quellen und sag mir nicht wo ich nachschauen soll, aber wenn du es auf diese Art und Weise haben willst, bitte: Lern einfach Geschichte.
> Du stellst du nur Behauptungen auf, liest irgendwelche Halbwahrheiten und spinnst da noch deine eigene Meinung hinein sodass du es dir drehen kannst wie du willst und übertreibst dann noch kräftig. Verallgemeinerungen werden sowieso immer und überall angewandt, das ist nichts neues.
> 
> Nochmal: Wie hat Deutschland es überlebt, als nach dem Weltkrieg oder während dem Weltkrieg die Flüchtlinge gekommen sind?



Deine "Verallgemeinerungen" sind auch nicht unbedingt  besser als die von Amon.
Die Flüchtlinge die während des WW2 und nach Ende des WW2 herkamen haben einige Unterschiede zu denen die wir heute aufnehmen:

1) die haben alle Deutsch gesprochen
2) die hatten alle denn gleichen kulturellen und religösen Hintergrund
3) das waren alles Menschen die vom Bildungsstand homogen zum Rest der Bevölkerung waren

Davon abgesehen ging es diesen Flüchtlingen damals schlechter als denen die heute in die EU kommen und hier längere Zeit bleiben, weil:

1) diese Leute mangels nicht zerstörten Wohnungen und verfügbaren Unterkünften bei anderen Deutschen zwangseinquatiert wurden (Kornspeicher,  Teile der Wohnung, usw.)
2) es keine 360 Euro pro Nase gab  die man zur Verfügung hatte
3) diese Leute auf grund der allgemeinen wirtschaftlichen Lage Deutschlands nach dem WW2 schlecht versorgt werden konnten
4) die Flüchtlinge, obwohl sie Deutsche waren, von denn Menschen als Schmarotzer, Habenichtse, Taugenichtse und Schnorer bezeichnet und behandelt wurden und das obwohl sie für ihre Flucht durch die Abtretung der Gebiete weniger konnten als viele Flüchtlinge heute

Ich kann dir da einige Geschichte erzählen, von meiner Oma väterlicher Seite, wie es in denn ersten 5 Jahren nach Kriegsende für Flüchtlinge aus Ostpreußen hier war und unter welchen Bedingungen die fliehen mussten!

Dagegen ist das was man im Fernsehn zu sehen und hören bekommt ja schon fast "makaber", vor allem die Gründe warum diese Leute oftmals aus ihrer Heimat fliehen.
Vor allem wenn du dann hörst das sie für ihre Flucht zwischen 6.000$ und 23.000$ bezahlen. Das sind oft ein bis mehrere Jahresgehälter die die für die Flucht nach Europa bezahlen!!!
Und da kommen dann noch Leute daher und sagen mir das ich mit Menschen die soviel Geld bezahlen nur um hierher zu kommen in irgend einer Weise Mitleid haben soll...

Ehrlich für solche Menschen kann ich einfach kein rechtes Mitleid entwickeln. Wer soviel Geld an irgendwelche Schleuser bezahlen kann hätte sich auch da unten in der Region irgendwo in einem Nachbarland ein neues Leben aufbauen können, oder aber sein Geld dafür verwenden können um dafür zu kämpfen das sich die Lebensbedingungen dort wo er herkommt bessern.
Wenn jeder von 10.000 Flüchtlingen schon nur 6.000$ die er für die Überfahrt an die Schleuser zahlt für die Verbesserung der Lebenslage im Land einsetzen würde kämen da 60.000.000$ zusammen!

Nein, es fällt mir persöhnlich schwer mit den !!!meisten!!! dieser Menschen in irgend einer Weise Mitleid zu haben.
Nicht weil ich diesen Menschen nicht ein besseres Leben gönnen würde, sondern weil die Medien hier Flüchtlingswanderungen und eine Flüchtlingspolitik verklären und verdrehen die, ehnlich wie die Bettelzigeunermafia aus Osteuropa, schon zu einer eigenen Industrie, für Schleuser und viele afrikanische Familien, geworden ist.
An diesen Flüchtlingen verdienen Schlepperbanden und die Familien die in Afrika zurück bleiben. Da werden afrikanische junge Männer nach Europa geschickt um hier Geld zu verdienen das sie dann nach Afrika schicken, damit ihre Familien dort dann gut leben können. Dieses Geld wird dann dem Wirtschaftskreislauf hier in Europa entzogen und nicht wieder zugeführt!
Die meisten fliehen nicht weil sie politisch verfolgt würden, oder vom Regime in ihrem Land mit dem Tode bedroht werden, sondern nur um die Vorteile Europas zu nutzen um entweder ihre unmittelbare, oder familiäre wirtschaftliche Situation zu verbessern und das auf Kosten der europäischen wirtschafts und Sozialsysteme!
Die Flüchtlinge die dabei wirklich hier her kommen weil ihr Leben in ihrer Heimat bedroht war, die gehen doch zwischen abgesoffenen Flüchtlingsboten und 10.000en Flüchtlingen unter die nur wegen schltechter wirtschaftlicher Lage hieher kommen und denn einfachsten Weg suchen ein besseres Leben zu führen, statt sich dafür einzusetzen das die Lebensbedingungen vor Ort besser werden!



DKK007 schrieb:


> Du weißt aber schon, das so reiche Länder wie  Libanon, Iran, Tschad usw. deutlich mehr Flüchtlinge aufnehmen als  Deutschland.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und du bekommst aber schon mit das diese Länder die Flüchtlinge auch meist nur in Zeltstädten / Zeltlagern unterbringen und sie dort mit Unterstützung internationaler Hilfsorganisationen und Hilfsgeldern aus denn europäischen Staaten, mit dem lebensnotwendigsten Dingen versorgt, während man hier in Europa die Flüchtlinge Ansprüche auf Geld und feste Gemeinschafts- / Unterkunft usw. haben? Und außerdem die Möglichkeit auf Asylanträge, welche ihnen in Ländern wie dem Iran verwehrt werden, da man sie dort prinzipiell nur duldet und nach Ende der Kampfhandlungen ausnahmslos wieder abschieben wird?




DKK007 schrieb:


> Da  kommen Ärzte, Lehrer, Elektriker usw. und Deutschland braucht dringend  Fachkräfte. Was besseres könnte uns doch gar nicht passieren.



Ach ich bitte dich, gehst du auch der Leier unserer Wirtschaft auf dem Leim? Wir brauchen Fachkräfte, wir haben Fachkräftemangel. Ich sage dir, denn haben wir nicht, oder wenn dann nahezu immer hausgemacht.
Wir haben genug Fachkräfte, teilweise sogar mehr als benötigt, oder wenn nicht gäbe es genug qualifizierte Arbeitslose die man entsprechend umschulen könnte, was man aber nicht macht da die Wirtschaft zwar Fachkräfte will, dafür aber kein Geld investieren möchte. 

Also stellt man die nicht ein und nimmt lieber die Arbeitslosen aus europäischen Ländern wie Spanien, Griechenland, Italien und Flüchtlinge / Zuwanderer aus dem arabischen Raum & Afrika  mit Arbeitserlaubnis, die für weniger Geld die gleiche Arbeit erledigen wie eine Fachkraft die hier in Deutschland ausgebildet wurde / wird, ggf. dann sogar noch mit geförderter Fachausbildung:
"Arrivo Berlin": Berliner Handwerk will Flüchtlinge als Fachkräfte - Berlin - Berliner Morgenpost

Schon komisch, willst du als deutscher Arbeitsloser aber eine Umschulung, Qualifikation, bekommst du meistens nur denn Mittelfinger gezeigt und keine Möglichkeit dazu...

Die Wirtschaft klagt über mangelnde Fachkräfte und fordert mehr Einwanderer damit man die Lohnkosten drücken kann und an günstige Arbeitskräfte kommt um so die teuren deutschen Fachkräfte nicht einstellen zu müssen, oder auszubilden!
Ich brachte das Beispiel in einem anderen Thread schon mal, einer der Zulieferer, der Firma wo ich arbeite, hat in den letzten Jahren viele deutsche Fachkräfte entlassen und dafür jetzt Zuwanderer aus Spanien und anderen Ländern eingestellt die die gleiche Arbeit wie die ehemals deutschen Fachkräfte für 20% - 30% weniger Lohn erledigen!


----------



## Amon (17. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Redet nur über die Fremdenfeindlichkeit, als hättet ihr nichts damit zu tun. Dabei sind es Medien und Bundesregierung, die ihren Teil dazu beitragen. Ob gewollt oder aus Stümperei, das vermag ich nicht zu sagen. Genau wie Deutschland hat auch jedes andere Land seine Quote an Verbrechern, Schmarotzern, Arschlöchern und anderen unwillkommenen Personen. Das ist unstrittig. Das heißt unter allen die nach Deutschland kommen, befindet sich auch ein gewisser Prozentsatz dieser Personen. Auch das gebietet der gesunde Menschenverstand. Das Problem ist, dass während es inakzeptabel ist, wenn die Ausländerfeinde diese Menschen alle als schlecht generalisieren, finden es die wenigsten Leute in der Politik problematisch, wenn man die gleichen Menschen alle als begrüßenswert bezeichnet. Das Problem ist nur: es sind Individuen. Manche sollten wir tatsächlich mit offenen Armen begrüßen und andere sollten wir auf schnellstem Wege wieder loswerden. Wenn also negative Generalisierung tabu ist, positive aber salonfähig, dann fühlen sich nicht nur die Menschen mit platten Vorurteilen bevormundet, sondenr auch jene, die handfeste negative Erfahrungen gemacht haben. Die Ausländer werden allein für ihre Herkunft auf ein Podest gehoben und jenseits aller Kritik gestellt (z.B. indem die Polizei es vermeidet, die Herkunft von Tätern zu erwähnen). Aber genau das bekämpft keine Ausländerfeindlichkeit, sondern schürt sie. Wie soll man so Jemandem auf Augenhöhe begegnen? Ihn als gleichwertig akzeptieren? Ihn unter sich willkommen heißen? Für Ausländer in Deutschland müssen die exakt gleichen Regeln gelten wie für Deutsche. Wenn Jemand sich wie ein Krimineller benimmt, dann wird er wie ein Krimineller behandelt. Wenn Jemand sich wie ein Arschloch benimmt, dann wird er auch eines genannt. Und nur weil man nicht in diesem Land geboren wurde, hat man nicht mehr Recht darauf, eines von beidem zu sein. Ich bin fest überzeugt, dass ein konsequenterer Umgang mit Ausländern tatsächlich die Ausländerfeindlichkeit senken könnte. Wenn man buchstäblich jeden rein und bleiben lässt, zeigt das nur, dass man auf die Rechte der Einheimischen spuckt. Wenn man sie aber auf eine Stufe mit denen stellt und entsprechend behandelt (und z.B. Gewalttäter einfach mal abschiebt), dann beweist das nur, dass der Rest eben nicht zufällig da ist, oder weil er durch die Maschen der Justiz ist. Sondern weil er es verdient hat, hier zu sein.


----------



## DKK007 (17. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und außerdem die Möglichkeit auf Asylanträge, welche ihnen in Ländern wie dem Iran verwehrt werden, da man sie dort prinzipiell nur duldet und nach Ende der Kampfhandlungen ausnahmslos wieder abschieben wird?



Ist ja in Deutschland bei Flüchtlingen aus Kosovo und Serbien heute auch nicht anders.


----------



## Nightslaver (17. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Ist ja in Deutschland bei Flüchtlingen aus Kosovo und Serbien heute auch nicht anders.



Heute ja, zu Zeiten des Kosovokonflikts konnten Flüchtlinge aber problemlos Asylanträge stellen und waren nicht nur prinzipiell bis zum Ende des Konfliktes geduldet, wie im Falle des von mir als Beispiel genannten Iran und den syrischen Flüchtlingen.
Das schon ein Unterschied.


----------



## Leob12 (17. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ja nur zu dumm das das denn Reichtum in Europa nur allzu oft einige wenige Menschen besitzen und nicht die breite Masse, also muss die breite Masse die sowieso schon verhältnismäßig wenig "Reichtum" besitzt auch für die Flüchtlinge zahlen, während die Reichen sich freuen das sie sich kaum daran beteiligen müssen:
> http://media0.faz.net/ppmedia/aktue...1.2142930/default/vermoegensverteilung-im.jpg
> Also ja, die Flüchtlinge belasten vor allem die die sowieso schon über relativ wenig Vermögen verfügen und die am wenigsten die viel besitzen.


Wie wird denn die "Mittelschicht" von den Flüchtlingen belastet? Bekommen sie deswegen weniger Geld? Muss man aufgrund der Flüchtlinge Millionen auf einem anderen Sektor einsparen?



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Sicher, Europa könnte noch mehr Flüchtlinge aufnehmen, das würde aber bedingen das die die auf dem Berg des Reichtums sitzen sich endlich auch mal an den Kosten der Geselschaft und Flüchtlinge angemessen beteiligen und das nicht von der nicht sowohlhabenden Mehrheit bezahlen lassen.
> Womit wir auch wieder bei der Paralele zu Pegida letztes Jahr wären. Die Leute die da oft mitliefen waren Leute die Angst um ihre soziale Absicherung haben, die man damals als alle verallgemeinernd als rechtes Pack abgestempelt hat, und die zwar sicher die falschen Sündenböcke dafür gesucht haben, deren Probleme aber durchaus real sind und waren, durch die extreme Ungleichverteilung zwischen Arm und Reich in Europa / Deutschland.


Inwiefern bedrohen denn Flüchtlinge die soziale Absicherung? Da hast du mir noch nichts vorgelegt. Bloße Behauptungen lasse ich da nicht stehen. Hier wurden Sündenböcke gesucht, wie du richtig festgestellt hast, nur wer waren die Sündenböcke? Flüchtlinge, also Leute, die noch schwächer sind. Wie armselig ist das? 


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich rede da vom durchschnittlichen Bildbürger der letztes Jahr noch bei Pegida mit demonstriert hat, inzwischen aber wieder zu Hause bleibt weil er merken musste das die Politik ihn auch durch Protest in seinen Ängsten einfach nicht ernst nimmt und ignoriert.


Dann sollen sie sich doch politisch beteiligen anstatt in grenzenloser Selbstüberschätzung "Wir sind das Volk" zu rufen. Und wer bei einer Demo mitmarschiert, auf der rechtradikale Plakate und Parolen zu sehen und zu hören sind, der braucht sich zum Teil nicht wundern. 
Die Politik hat hier falsch gehandelt, ja, das ist aber eine andere Diskussion. Trotzdem müssen sich die Demonstraten sehr wohl den Vorwurf gefallen lassen, rechts zu sein, was ja die meisten auch sind bzw waren. 


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Deine "Verallgemeinerungen" sind auch nicht unbedingt  besser als die von Amon.
> Die Flüchtlinge die während des WW2 und nach Ende des WW2 herkamen haben einige Unterschiede zu denen die wir heute aufnehmen:
> 1) die haben alle Deutsch gesprochen
> 2) die hatten alle denn gleichen kulturellen und religösen Hintergrund
> 3) das waren alles Menschen die vom Bildungsstand homogen zum Rest der Bevölkerung waren




Interessant, wo verallgemeinere ich denn?
Teilweise richtig, nur haben Flüchtlinge im Vergleich zu ihrer Qualifikation schlechtbezahltere Arbeiten ausgeführt und damit auch weniger verdient. 
Aber die Lage damals war grundsätzlich anders als heute: 
1.) Es waren ca 12 Mio Flüchtlinge, die damals aus den ehemaligen östlichen Gebieten des deutschen Reiches vertrieben wurden. 
2.) Ein sehr großer Teil der Wohnungen war durch den Krieg zerstört. 
3.) Gab es Engpässe bei der Grundversorgung.

Trotzdem hat man die Flüchtlingsströme abgefangen und das beste daraus gemacht, das Ergebnis ist ja bekannt. 
Anderes Beispiel, USA: 
Viele verschiedene Religionen, Kulturen und Sprachen, trotzdem funktionierte es dort auch. Komisch, nur hier in Deutschland soll Immigration so ein gewaltiges Problem darstellen? Ich bitte dich. 


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen ging es diesen Flüchtlingen damals schlechter als denen die heute in die EU kommen und hier längere Zeit bleiben, weil:
> 1) diese Leute mangels nicht zerstörten Wohnungen und verfügbaren Unterkünften bei anderen Deutschen zwangseinquatiert wurden (Kornspeicher,  Teile der Wohnung, usw.)
> 2) es keine 360 Euro pro Nase gab  die man zur Verfügung hatte
> 3) diese Leute auf grund der allgemeinen wirtschaftlichen Lage Deutschlands nach dem WW2 schlecht versorgt werden konnten
> 4) die Flüchtlinge, obwohl sie Deutsche waren, von denn Menschen als Schmarotzer, Habenichtse, Taugenichtse und Schnorer bezeichnet und behandelt wurden und das obwohl sie für ihre Flucht durch die Abtretung der Gebiete weniger konnten als viele Flüchtlinge heute


Ach so, diesen Flüchtlingen ging es schlechter als einer Familie aus Syrien, die nur mit dem was sie am Leib tragen flüchten musste? 
Schön das du meine Argumentation damit bekräftigst: Zu dieser Zeit ging es dem gesamten Land weit schlechter, trotzdem wurde man mit den Flüchtlingen fertig, heute soll das nicht möglich sein?


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich kann dir da einige Geschichte erzählen, von meiner Oma väterlicher Seite, wie es in denn ersten 5 Jahren nach Kriegsende für Flüchtlinge aus Ostpreußen hier war und unter welchen Bedingungen die fliehen mussten!


Kein Bedarf.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Dagegen ist das was man im Fernsehn zu sehen und hören bekommt ja schon fast "makaber", vor allem die Gründe warum diese Leute oftmals aus ihrer Heimat fliehen.
> Vor allem wenn du dann hörst das sie für ihre Flucht zwischen 6.000$ und 23.000$ bezahlen. Das sind oft ein bis mehrere Jahresgehälter die die für die Flucht nach Europa bezahlen!!!
> Und da kommen dann noch Leute daher und sagen mir das ich mit Menschen die soviel Geld bezahlen nur um hierher zu kommen in irgend einer Weise Mitleid haben soll...


Ja, urteile nur über die Motive dieser Menschen von deinem Fernsehsessel aus. 
Das Schlepper für ihre Tätigkeit unglaublich hohe Preise verlangen ist dir bekannt? 
Das die gesamte Familie monate oder jahrelang dafür arbeiten und sparen muss, ist dir bekannt?
Keiner verlangt Mitleid, aber etwas Menschlichkeit und Verständnis, aber ist ja heutzutage zu viel verlangt.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ehrlich für solche Menschen kann ich einfach kein rechtes Mitleid entwickeln. Wer soviel Geld an irgendwelche Schleuser bezahlen kann hätte sich auch da unten in der Region irgendwo in einem Nachbarland ein neues Leben aufbauen können, oder aber sein Geld dafür verwenden können um dafür zu kämpfen das sich die Lebensbedingungen dort wo er herkommt bessern.
> Wenn jeder von 10.000 Flüchtlingen schon nur 6.000$ die er für die Überfahrt an die Schleuser zahlt für die Verbesserung der Lebenslage im Land einsetzen würde kämen da 60.000.000$ zusammen!


Ja genau, Milchmädchenrechnung, mehr sage ich dazu nicht. 
Legen alle Bewohner des Landes Deutschland einen Euro für Flüchtlinge zusammen, käme man auch auf über 80 Mio €, damit könnte man etwas anfangen.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nein, es fällt mir persöhnlich schwer mit den !!!meisten!!! dieser Menschen in irgend einer Weise Mitleid zu haben.


Sie wollen doch kein Mitleid, das bringt ihnen sowieso nichts, also kannst du es dir gleich sparen und brauchst dich nicht zu rechtfertigen, ziemlich einfach oder?


Nightslaver schrieb:


> An diesen Flüchtlingen verdienen Schlepperbanden und die Familien die in Afrika zurück bleiben. Da werden afrikanische junge Männer nach Europa geschickt um hier Geld zu verdienen das sie dann nach Afrika schicken, damit ihre Familien dort dann gut leben können. Dieses Geld wird dann dem Wirtschaftskreislauf hier in Europa entzogen und nicht wieder zugeführt!


Ja genau, deswegen steckt Europa in einer Wirtschaftkrise, weil Milliarden an Euros nach Afrika geschickt werden. Da sind wir wieder bei kruden Theorien. 
Aber du verurteilst schon wieder Handlungen von Menschen von deinem bequemen Sessel aus, muss sich toll anfühlen, diesen Menschen ihre Beweggründe für ihre Handlungen schlecht zu machen oder zu beurteilen oder? Du würdest es sicher ganz anders machen in ihrem Fall nehme ich an. Es ist doch nur selbst verständlich und menschlich, das diese Menschen Geld zu ihren Familien schicken, was ist daran verwerflich? 


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die meisten fliehen nicht weil sie politisch verfolgt würden, oder vom Regime in ihrem Land mit dem Tode bedroht werden, sondern nur um die Vorteile Europas zu nutzen um entweder ihre unmittelbare, oder familiäre wirtschaftliche Situation zu verbessern und das auf Kosten der europäischen wirtschafts und Sozialsysteme!


Zahlen bitte, keine Mutmaßungen. 
Aber auch da ist es doch verständlich oder? Würde es dir ******* gehen in einem Land, welches von Bürgerkrieg und Aufständen zerstört ist, würdest du ähnlich denken. Das wird aber gekonnt ignoriert.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die Flüchtlinge die dabei wirklich hier her kommen weil ihr Leben in ihrer Heimat bedroht war, die gehen doch zwischen abgesoffenen Flüchtlingsboten und 10.000en Flüchtlingen unter die nur wegen schltechter wirtschaftlicher Lage hieher kommen und denn einfachsten Weg suchen ein besseres Leben zu führen, statt sich dafür einzusetzen das die Lebensbedingungen vor Ort besser werden!


Und wer ist an der beschissenen Lage im Sudan oder sonstwo in Afrika verantwortlich? Der Gemüsebauer am Feld? Spar dir deine Selbstgerechtigkeit. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und du bekommst aber schon mit das diese Länder die Flüchtlinge auch meist nur in Zeltstädten / Zeltlagern unterbringen und sie dort mit Unterstützung internationaler Hilfsorganisationen und Hilfsgeldern aus denn europäischen Staaten, mit dem lebensnotwendigsten Dingen versorgt, während man hier in Europa die Flüchtlinge Ansprüche auf Geld und feste Gemeinschafts- / Unterkunft usw. haben? Und außerdem die Möglichkeit auf Asylanträge, welche ihnen in Ländern wie dem Iran verwehrt werden, da man sie dort prinzipiell nur duldet und nach Ende der Kampfhandlungen ausnahmslos wieder abschieben wird?


Und du bekommst aber schon mit, das beispielsweise der Libanon selbst vom Krieg gezeichnet ist? 
Du bekommst schon mit das täglich 2500 Flüchtlinge aus Syrien in den Libanon kommen? 
Du hast schon mitbekommen das ein land wie Libanon mit ~4 Mio Einwohner über 1 Mio syrische Flüchtlinge aufgenommen hat? 
Und in Europa dreht man wegen ein paar 1000 vollkommen durch? Wie lächerlich ist das bitte? 
Im Verhältnis dazu müsste Deutschland schon 20 Mio Flüchtlinge aufnehmen, und selbst dann ist Deutschland ein wirtschaftlich gesundes Land, im Gegenteil zum Libanon. 
Syrien-Flüchtlinge im Libanon: Kleines Land, große Last | tagesschau.de


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ach ich bitte dich, gehst du auch der Leier unserer Wirtschaft auf dem Leim? Wir brauchen Fachkräfte, wir haben Fachkräftemangel. Ich sage dir, denn haben wir nicht, oder wenn dann nahezu immer hausgemacht.


Ach so, dann belügen uns sämtliche Politiker seit Jahren? 


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wir haben genug Fachkräfte, teilweise sogar mehr als benötigt, oder wenn nicht gäbe es genug qualifizierte Arbeitslose die man entsprechend umschulen könnte, was man aber nicht macht da die Wirtschaft zwar Fachkräfte will, dafür aber kein Geld investieren möchte.


Wieder eine haltlose Behauptung deinerseits.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Also stellt man die nicht ein und nimmt lieber die Arbeitslosen aus europäischen Ländern wie Spanien, Griechenland, Italien und Flüchtlinge / Zuwanderer aus dem arabischen Raum & Afrika  mit Arbeitserlaubnis, die für weniger Geld die gleiche Arbeit erledigen wie eine Fachkraft die hier in Deutschland ausgebildet wurde / wird, ggf. dann sogar noch mit geförderter Fachausbildung:
> "Arrivo Berlin": Berliner Handwerk will Flüchtlinge als Fachkräfte - Berlin - Berliner Morgenpost


Was ist daran so schlimm? Ein toller Weg diese Menschen in das SOzialleben zu integrieren. 
Aber ja, die Betriebe nehmen sicher lieber irgendwelche Leute welche kein Deutsch können, genau, erzähl mir bitte mehr davon. 


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Schon komisch, willst du als deutscher Arbeitsloser aber eine Umschulung, Qualifikation, bekommst du meistens nur denn Mittelfinger gezeigt und keine Möglichkeit dazu...


Sind wir schon wieder bei "sie klauen unsere Jobs"? 


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die Wirtschaft klagt über mangelnde Fachkräfte und fordert mehr Einwanderer damit man die Lohnkosten drücken kann und an günstige Arbeitskräfte kommt um so die teuren deutschen Fachkräfte nicht einstellen zu müssen, oder auszubilden!
> Ich brachte das Beispiel in einem anderen Thread schon mal, einer der Zulieferer, der Firma wo ich arbeite, hat in den letzten Jahren viele deutsche Fachkräfte entlassen und dafür jetzt Zuwanderer aus Spanien und anderen Ländern eingestellt die die gleiche Arbeit wie die ehemals deutschen Fachkräfte für 20% - 30% weniger Lohn erledigen!


Dann kritisier bitte den Kapitalismus, und nicht die Flüchtlinge oder Zuwanderer, die können nichts dafür. Dagegen hat aber weder Pegida demonstriert, noch die NPD, an allem sind einfach die Ausländer und Zuwanderer schuld.


----------



## Putinversteher (17. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Ach so, dann belügen uns sämtliche Politiker seit Jahren?


Dein ernst ?


----------



## Leob12 (17. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Putinversteher schrieb:


> Dein ernst ?


Ist jetzt nur auf diesen einen Punkt bezogen.
Ich rede weder davon den Politikern alles aus der Hand zu fressen, noch jeden Satz als unwahr hinzustellen.


----------



## Nightslaver (17. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Wie wird denn die "Mittelschicht" von den Flüchtlingen belastet? Bekommen sie deswegen weniger Geld? Muss man aufgrund der Flüchtlinge Millionen auf einem anderen Sektor einsparen?



Denkst du angemietete Gebäude, welche zu Flüchtlingsunterkünften umfunktioniert werden kosten kein Geld? Denkst du Strom, Wasser, Wachschutz, Sozialarbeiter und Betreuer, Deutschkurse, Berufsausbildungen, usw. sind da gratis? Glaubst du das die 360 Euro die jeder Flüchtling bekommt vom Himmel fallen?
Und ja, wir reden hier von Millionenbeträgen die dafür aufgwendet werden, genaue Zahlen kann man aber nicht nennen, da es, zumindest mir, keine bekannten offziellen Zahlen dazu gibt, mir bekannt ist da nur das zum Beispiel alleine Berlin 2014 200 Millionen Euro für Flüchtlinge ausgegeben hat, Bundesweit könnte als durchaus ein Miliardenbetrag zusammen kommen.
Tragen tun diese Lasten, genau wie die sonstigen Sozialleistungen und Ausgaben in Deutschland vor allem die Mittel- und untere Einkommensschicht. Während die die das meiste Vermögen besitzen sich in den letzten 20-30 Jahren immer mehr aus der Verantwortung um die Beteiligung an der Sozialgesellschaft zurückgezogen haben. 



Leob12 schrieb:


> Inwiefern bedrohen denn Flüchtlinge die soziale Absicherung? Da hast du mir noch nichts vorgelegt. Bloße Behauptungen lasse ich da nicht stehen. Hier wurden Sündenböcke gesucht, wie du richtig festgestellt hast, nur wer waren die Sündenböcke? Flüchtlinge, also Leute, die noch schwächer sind. Wie armselig ist das?



Du verstehst mich falsch, ich habe nicht behauptet das es der Tatsache entspricht das die soziale Absicherung durch die Flüchtlinge bedroht sei, sondern das es von den Leuten die dort demonstriert haben unter anderem so wahr genommen wurde, auch wenn es nicht der Tatsache entspricht und man deshalb unter anderem die Flüchtlinge dafür zu  Sündenböcken machen wollte, obwohl das eigentliche Problem ehr in der Politik (Steuern), der Wirtschaft und dem "Geldadel" zu suchen ist.
Und armselig mag es auf einer gewissen weise sein, aber so tickt der Mensch nun mal und letztlich ist der Flüchtling als Sündenbock nicht weniger armselig als sich hin zu stellen und zu meinen nur "Killerspiele" wären für Amokläufe verantwortlich und keine anderen Gründe / Einflüsse.
Der Mensch neigt nun einmal dazu sich das zu greifen und für sein Elend verantwortlich zu machen was er zu greifen bekommt.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Dann sollen sie sich doch politisch beteiligen anstatt in grenzenloser Selbstüberschätzung "Wir sind das Volk" zu rufen. Und wer bei einer Demo mitmarschiert, auf der rechtradikale Plakate und Parolen zu sehen und zu hören sind, der braucht sich zum Teil nicht wundern.
> Die Politik hat hier falsch gehandelt, ja, das ist aber eine andere Diskussion. Trotzdem müssen sich die Demonstraten sehr wohl den Vorwurf gefallen lassen, rechts zu sein, was ja die meisten auch sind bzw waren.



Und wie sollen sich diese Menschen in einer politischen Gesellschaft beteiligen die sich immer mehr von ihrer Basis abschottet und auf Teufel komm raus versucht den Status Quo zu erhalten und in der schon lange Lobby den Ton angibt und nicht mehr der Wähler?
Ich kann dir aus eigener Erfahrung und inzwischen 9 Jahren Mitgliedschaft und dem Versuch von politischen Engagement in der CDU eines mit Gewissheit sagen, wenn du versuchst gegen bestehende Strukturen / Interessen anzustinken bist du unbequem und wenn du Unbequem bist hast du politisch keine Zukunft. 
Willst du wirklich was ändern musst du das System verändern, mit einer simplen Änderung der Politik wird man vermutlich nicht mehr weiter kommen.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Interessant, wo verallgemeinere ich denn?



Du verallgemeinerst insoweit das du genauo wenig zwischen den Flüchtlingen diferenzierst wie es Amon macht.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Teilweise richtig, nur haben Flüchtlinge im Vergleich zu ihrer Qualifikation schlechtbezahltere Arbeiten ausgeführt und damit auch weniger verdient.
> Aber die Lage damals war grundsätzlich anders als heute:
> 1.) Es waren ca 12 Mio Flüchtlinge, die damals aus den ehemaligen östlichen Gebieten des deutschen Reiches vertrieben wurden.
> 2.) Ein sehr großer Teil der Wohnungen war durch den Krieg zerstört.
> ...



Ach interessant, wenn wir das damals konnten, warum müssen wir uns dann um die Flüchtlinge kümmern die aus Ländern mit "ehnlichen" Problemen kommen, warum bekommen selbige es dann nicht hin wenn wir deutschen es nach Ende es zweiten Weltkriegs auch geschaft haben?



Leob12 schrieb:


> Anderes Beispiel, USA:
> Viele verschiedene Religionen, Kulturen und Sprachen, trotzdem funktionierte es dort auch. Komisch, nur hier in Deutschland soll Immigration so ein gewaltiges Problem darstellen? Ich bitte dich.
> 
> Ach so, diesen Flüchtlingen ging es schlechter als einer Familie aus Syrien, die nur mit dem was sie am Leib tragen flüchten musste?
> Schön das du meine Argumentation damit bekräftigst: Zu dieser Zeit ging es dem gesamten Land weit schlechter, trotzdem wurde man mit den Flüchtlingen fertig, heute soll das nicht möglich sein?



Und auch hier verallgemeinerst du gehörig. Die USA haben mehr als genug Probleme mit der Integration. Schau dir die Situation von Afroamerikanern, Moslems und Latinos in den USA doch mal genauer an, grade Afroamerikaner und in jüngerer Zeit auch die Latinos werden wie Menschen zweiter Klasse behandelt, sind oft ehr schlecht in die Gesellschaft integriert und werden als billige Arbeitskräfte, welche man schlecht bezahlt und oft sogar ausgebeutet.
Die USA sind und waren noch nie ein Musterbeispiel für gelungene Migrationspolitik.
In dem Zusammenhang kann ich für einen, wenn auch sehr oberflächlichen Einblick mal folgenden Artikel der Zeit empfehlen:

Integration: Angst vor den Latinos | ZEIT ONLINE



Leob12 schrieb:


> Ja, urteile nur über die Motive dieser Menschen von deinem Fernsehsessel aus.
> Das Schlepper für ihre Tätigkeit unglaublich hohe Preise verlangen ist dir bekannt?
> Das die gesamte Familie monate oder jahrelang dafür arbeiten und sparen muss, ist dir bekannt?
> Keiner verlangt Mitleid, aber etwas Menschlichkeit und Verständnis, aber ist ja heutzutage zu viel verlangt.



Und wo widerspricht das meiner Aussage das die Schlepper inzwischen davon leben?
Wieso spart eine Familie Jahrelang auf ihre Flucht, statt das Geld in ihre Zukunft vor Ort an zu legen?



Leob12 schrieb:


> Ja genau, Milchmädchenrechnung, mehr sage ich dazu nicht.
> Legen alle Bewohner des Landes Deutschland einen Euro für Flüchtlinge zusammen, käme man auch auf über 80 Mio €, damit könnte man etwas anfangen.



Nicht mehr Milchmädchenrechnung als zu sagen das Flüchtlinge kein / kaum Geld kosten. 



Leob12 schrieb:


> Ja genau, deswegen steckt Europa in einer Wirtschaftkrise, weil Milliarden an Euros nach Afrika geschickt werden. Da sind wir wieder bei kruden Theorien.



Haha, absolut nicht, laut FAO-Bericht aus 2013 wurden alleine damals rund 400 Mrd. Euro jährlich in ihre Heimatländer, also erzähl mir nicht wir würden hier von Penats reden die der europäischen Wirtschaft durch soetwas entzogen würden. 
UN-Bericht: Migranten leisten Entwicklungshilfe | EurActiv.de



Leob12 schrieb:


> Aber du verurteilst schon wieder Handlungen von Menschen von deinem bequemen Sessel aus, muss sich toll anfühlen, diesen Menschen ihre Beweggründe für ihre Handlungen schlecht zu machen oder zu beurteilen oder? Du würdest es sicher ganz anders machen in ihrem Fall nehme ich an. Es ist doch nur selbst verständlich und menschlich, das diese Menschen Geld zu ihren Familien schicken, was ist daran verwerflich?



Was daran verwerflich ist? So funktioniert der Kreislauf des Geldes nicht, das ist daran verwerflich. Das Geld was dort in Länder wie Afrika fließt wird dem Wirtschaftskreislauf hier in Europa entzogen. Von diesem Geld wird hier nichts gekauft / investiert und wird nichts gekauft und investiert, werden zwangsläufig weniger Steuern gezahlt und weniger Arbeit geschaffen und die Leute konsumieren weniger. Somit ist dieses Geld für uns hier verloren.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Zahlen bitte, keine Mutmaßungen.



Mit einer genauen Quelle kann ich nicht dienen da mir keine Quelle bekannt ist die genau aufschlüsselt wie sich die Gründe für die Flucht der Flüchtlinge zusammen setzt. Allerdings kenne ich auch keine Quelle die gegenteiliges belegen würde das nicht die Mehrheit Flüchtlinge wären die wegen Angst vor Leib und Leben fliehen. So ist meine These genau so gut wie eine gegenteilige sofern du es nicht anders belegen kannst. 



Leob12 schrieb:


> Aber auch da ist es doch verständlich oder? Würde es dir ******* gehen in einem Land, welches von Bürgerkrieg und Aufständen zerstört ist, würdest du ähnlich denken. Das wird aber gekonnt ignoriert.



Nein würde ich nicht, dazu hänge ich viel zu sehr an meiner Heimat, ich würde ehr zur Waffe greifen und für eine bessere Zukunft kämpfen als in ein fremdes Land zu flüchten.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Und wer ist an der beschissenen Lage im Sudan oder sonstwo in Afrika verantwortlich? Der Gemüsebauer am Feld? Spar dir deine Selbstgerechtigkeit.



Ja in gewisser Weise schon. Um mal bei deiner Argumentation zu bleiben, dann muss der afrikanische Gemüsebauer im Sudan sich halt mal politisch engagieren damit sich was ändert, statt die Koffer zu packen und ein leichtere Leben in Europa zu suchen.
Wenn jeder natürlich sein Heil in  der Flucht sucht, bis auf die die von entsprechenden Umständen vor Ort profitieren wird sich nie etwas ändern und du wirst die aktuellen Probleme auch noch in 200 Jahren in diesen Ländern haben.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Und du bekommst aber schon mit, das beispielsweise der Libanon selbst vom Krieg gezeichnet ist?
> Du bekommst schon mit das täglich 2500 Flüchtlinge aus Syrien in den Libanon kommen?
> Du hast schon mitbekommen das ein land wie Libanon mit ~4 Mio Einwohner über 1 Mio syrische Flüchtlinge aufgenommen hat?
> Und in Europa dreht man wegen ein paar 1000 vollkommen durch? Wie lächerlich ist das bitte?
> ...



Und wieder verallgemeinerst du aufs gröbste.
Es gibt einen Unterschied ob ich 1 Mio. Flüchtlinge in Zeltstädten mit rudimentärster Versorgung, sanitärer Ausstattung und Unterbringung aufnehme, oder wie im Fall von Deutschland 200.000 Flüchtlinge:
Wer nimmt die meisten FlÃ¼chtlinge auf? | Artikel | Mediendienst Integration
Die ich in festen beheitzten Unterkünften aufnehme, mit ordentlichen Sanitären Anlagen, Geldleistungen, sozialer Betreuung usw.
Du vergleichst einfach Äpfel mit Birnen und setzt das eine mit dem anderen gleichwertig obwohl es das nicht ist.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Ach so, dann belügen uns sämtliche Politiker seit Jahren?
> Wieder eine haltlose Behauptung deinerseits.



In gewisser Weise ja und nein, man dreht sich die Wahrheit in diesem Fall so wie man sie grade braucht, aber Wahrheit ist nicht zwingend gleich Wahrheit.

Nein keine haltlose Behauptung meiner Seite, es gibt genug Wirtschaftexperten und Kritiker die ebenfalls Zweifel daran haben das es einen Fachkräftemangel gibt:
Fachkräftemangel: Das F-Wort | ZEIT ONLINE
http://www.tagesspiegel.de/medien/t...laeche-und-scheuen-selbstkritik/10232610.html
https://www.gulp.de/kb/org/trashpoll-2512.html



Leob12 schrieb:


> Was ist daran so schlimm? Ein toller Weg diese Menschen in das SOzialleben zu integrieren.
> Aber ja, die Betriebe nehmen sicher lieber irgendwelche Leute welche kein Deutsch können, genau, erzähl mir bitte mehr davon.



Was ist günstiger? Jemanden komplett über mindestens 1 - 1 1/2 Jahren ausbilden zu müssen, oder ihm nur in 1 - 6 Monaten mit wenig Kosten Deutsch beibringen zu müssen? 



Leob12 schrieb:


> Sind wir schon wieder bei "sie klauen unsere Jobs"?



Nein, das war eine Feststellung das man die Kosten scheut Arbeitslose zu qualifizieren, aber dir scheinen ja schon die Argumente aus zu gehen das du mir sowas unterstellst.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Dann kritisier bitte den Kapitalismus, und nicht die Flüchtlinge oder Zuwanderer, die können nichts dafür. Dagegen hat aber weder Pegida demonstriert, noch die NPD, an allem sind einfach die Ausländer und Zuwanderer schuld.



Tue ich, kann man aber nicht ohne auch seine Symptome und Auswüchse zu kritisieren, etwas was du nicht machst. Du kritisierst nur die Leute Dinge ansprechen die man nicht gerne thematisiert, oder um dazu mal zu einem Zitat von Albert Einstein zu greifen:
"Wenige  sind imstande, von den Vorurteilen der Umgebung abweichende Meinungen  gelassen auszusprechen; die Meisten sind sogar unfähig, überhaupt zu  solchen Meinungen zu gelangen."


----------



## Nightslaver (17. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Warum auch immer ausversehen zum Doppelpost gekommen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Also wenn ich sage das Boot ist schon ziemlich voll und man solle erstmal die eigenen Leute in Lohn und Brot bringen damit wirklich nur Minderheiten am Existenzminimum leben müssen ( weil die es so wollen usw. ) , dann wäre ich Automatisch ein Rassist.
Generell gehört das Asylgesetz reformiert damit es schneller geht und leichter jemand wieder abgeschoben werden kann wo es angebracht ist. Auch bei Straftätern müsste man mehr Handlungsfreiheit haben. Das Beste wäre natürlich wenn man in den Ländern gegensteuern würde so das kein Flüchtlingsstrom mehr nötig wäre.


----------



## der-sack88 (17. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Ihr wisst aber schon, dass man mit dem Geld, dass die EU dafür aus gibt, die Leute möglichst im Mittelmeer verrecken zu lassen, hier eine ganze Menge Flüchtlinge eine ganze Weile durchfüttern könnte? Es geht euch nicht ums Geld, es geht um die Angst vor allem Fremden. DAS ist der springende Punkt.
Deswegen kann ich auch den Begriff "Wutbürger" im Zusammenhang mit Pegida, AfD und ähnlichem Gesocks nicht nachvollziehen. Das sind "Angstbürger", mehr nicht. Und die Ängste sind größtenteils Humbug oder mangelnder Bildung geschuldet.

Ansonsten sind solche Diskussionen hier sinnlos. Es kommen immer die selben und dreschen auf die Schwächsten ein, ganz egal, wie viele Argumente man dagegen bringt. Dass wir zumindest mal einen großen Teil der Schuld tragen (warum wurde hier ja bereits genannt), dass die Menschen keine andere Chance mehr sehen, als ihr ganzes Leben zurückzulassen und ihr gesamtes Geld irgendwelchen zwielichtigen Halsabschneidern für eine Überfahrt in einer Nussschale in den Rachen zu werfen, ist ja egal. Hauptsache die bleiben weg.


----------



## Mottekus (17. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Schämen sollte man sich wenn man manche Dinge hier liest. 

GELD! GELD!GELD!

Solange es den Leuten nur um den eigenen Wohlstand / das eigene Geld geht als um andere Menschen, kann ich viele hier nicht ernst nehmen. Es ist doch vollkommen Hupe woher du kommst, denn mal weit ausgeholt kommen wir alle aus Afrika  
Es ist traurig mit anzusehen wie sehr der Mensch an sich dazu verkommen ist GELD über alles andere zu stellen. Reist mal in ein verarmtes Land und schaut euch an wie (mal abgesehen von nen paar Idioten die du überall hast) gern arme Leute ihr letztes Hemd mit dir teilen damit es allen wenigstens etwas besser geht. Aber uns geht es ja so schlecht. Wir haben ein Dach über dem Kopf, Kleidung und genug Nahrung. Und kein Mensch, der sich nicht absichtlich dagegen stellt, muss es schlechter haben in Deutschland. Ich bin viel eher Stolz darauf wenn unser Wohlstand mit so vielen Menschen wie nur erdenklich möglich geteilt wird. 

Ich wünsche euch in eurem Capitol fröhliche Hungerspiele!


----------



## Adi1 (17. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Unsinn 

Europa kann nun mal nicht alle afrikanischen Flüchtlinge aufnehmen.

Eher müsste mal die EU Ihre Agrarpolitik überdenken.

Solange die subventionierten Agrarüberschüsse dort für ein Apfel

und ein Ei verschleudert werden, kommt auch die hiesige Landwirtschaft nicht in Fahrt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Ich sag´s ja wenn man nicht ins gleiche Horn bläst ist man ein Arschloch. Jeder hat so seine Erfahrungen im Leben gemacht und daher seine Meinung, die er ja mitteilen darf so lange man nicht in den Sumpf abgleitet. Von daher hat eben nicht jeder eine so soziale Ader und hält christliche Sachen für ein Relikt aus dem Mittelalter.


----------



## Oberst Klink (19. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Putinversteher schrieb:


> Die Überschrift sagt eigentlich schon alles, gerade jetzt wieder sind 400 Flüchtlinge aus Lybien, richtung Italien ertrunken. Der großteil Jugendliche & Kinder - es werden auch immer mehr Flüchlinge die Kurs richtung Europa nehmen und jetzt Teilweise Dimensionen annehmen bei denen man von "überrennen" sprechen kann. Im Fall von Lybien wieder ein Problem das wir uns selber geschaffen haben.
> Erschreckend ist auch das es so gut wie keine Reaktion gibt in den Medien oder sauberes Aufarbeiten. Wenn überhaupt eine Meldung kommt, dann wird dort die Tolle Küstenarbeit gelobt, was mit der Aufgabe der Institutionen garnichts zu tun hat, weil deren Auftrag nicht im Retten der Leute liegt, sondern teilweise ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste darin diese Leute davon abzuhalten.
> 400 auf einen Schlag, wo ist da eigentlich unser Mitgefühl ? Geschätzte 23.000 seit 2000 - Tendenz der Flüchtlinge & damit auch der Todesfälle stark steigend.
> Davon viele aus Lybien, wo uns unsere passivität mal wieder rächt.
> ...



Warum es so gut wie keinen juckt? Man liest jeden Tag von irgendwelchen Anschlägen, Selbstmordattentätern, Flugzeugabstürzen, etc. Daher sind die Menschen einfach größtenteils abgestumpft und filtern dieses "Hintergrundrauschen" aus. Das ist nur eine natürliche Reaktion die bei den meisten Menschen statt findet, denn sie sind selbst nicht von diesen Ereignissen betroffen. 

Und zum Thema Passivität in Lybien: Es war gut, dass wir uns da weitest gehend herausgehalten haben und es wäre besser gewesen, wenn der Rest der EU und die Amis das auch getan hätten. Das Gleiche gilt für Afghanistan, den Irak, Marokko, Syrien, usw. Denn immer wenn sich jemand einmischt, meistens sind es die Amis die den ersten Schritt machen, geht es in die Hose. Ich will gar nicht bestreiten dass Gadaffi, Hussein, Assat & Co. keine netten Zeitgenossen sind oder waren, aber im Vergleich zu dem was in diesen Ländern jetzt vorherrscht, war es unter deren Regime ruhig und gediegen. Was jetzt als Islamischer Staat dort wütet und sich immer weiter ausbreitet, übertrifft die Greueltaten eines Hussein oder Assat noch um Längen. 

Und zur Flüchtlingsproblematik: Die EU und Deutschland können nicht endlos Flüchtlinge aufnehmen, das geht einfach nicht. Es müssen Maximalgrenzen festgesetzt werden und es muss bei jedem einzelnen Flüchtling ermittelt werden, aus welchem Land er kommt und ob er tatsächlich politisch oder religiös verfolgt oder bedroht wird. Denn es kann auch keiner abstreiten, dass sich unter den Flüchtlingen viele Armuts- oder Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge befinden. Und diese haben einfach nichts hier verloren, zumal es genug Kriegsflüchtlinge gibt, die dringender Hilfe benötigen. 

Und da wäre wieder das Thema "sich heraus halten". Das gilt nicht nur im politisch/militärischen Bereich, sondern auch für "wirtschaftlichen Aufbau" oder wie auch immer man es nennen mag. Das betrifft speziell Afrika, wo subventionierte Produkte aus Europa, Asien oder den USA meist billiger sind, als einhemisch produzierte Nahrungsmittel. Man muss diesem Kontinent auch mal die Chance lassen, selbst auf die Beine zu kommen. 

Wir Europäer und besonders die Amis, glauben ja, dass wir alles besser wüssten und könnten. Die Amis glauben, sie könnten jedem Land die Demokratie beibringen und die Europäer machen den Rest. Aber das ist Bullshit und die Krisen und Konflikte im nahen Osten sowie Afrika beweisen es jeden Tag aufs Neue.


----------



## Putinversteher (19. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Und zum Thema Passivität in Lybien: Es war gut, dass wir uns da weitest gehend herausgehalten haben und es wäre besser gewesen, wenn der Rest der EU und die Amis das auch getan hätten. Das Gleiche gilt für Afghanistan, den Irak, Marokko, Syrien, usw. Denn immer wenn sich jemand einmischt, meistens sind es die Amis die den ersten Schritt machen, geht es in die Hose. Ich will gar nicht bestreiten dass Gadaffi, Hussein, Assat & Co. keine netten Zeitgenossen sind oder waren, aber im Vergleich zu dem was in diesen Ländern jetzt vorherrscht, war es unter deren Regime ruhig und gediegen. Was jetzt als Islamischer Staat dort wütet und sich immer weiter ausbreitet, übertrifft die Greueltaten eines Hussein oder Assat noch um Längen.



Du hast mich falsch verstanden, ich meinte mit Passivität nicht das wir uns hätten beteiligen sollen, sondern das unsere Regierung nichts gegen den Krieg in Lybien unternommen hat. Desweiteren beteiligen wir uns ja sogar direkt & indirekt an dem ganzen Chaos wie im Fall von Lybien indirekt als Africom Plattform.


----------



## Oberst Klink (19. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Putinversteher schrieb:


> Du hast mich falsch verstanden, ich meinte mit Passivität nicht das wir uns hätten beteiligen sollen, sondern das unsere Regierung nichts gegen den Krieg in Lybien unternommen hat. Desweiteren beteiligen wir uns ja sogar direkt & indirekt an dem ganzen Chaos wie im Fall von Lybien indirekt als Africom Plattform.



Nun, Deutschland hat außenpolitisch so gut wie nichts zu sagen. Zwar glauben das manche, aber denkst du wirklich die USA, GB, FR, usw. würden sich in irgendeiner Beziehung etwas von Deutschland sagen lassen? Wir blamieren uns außenpolitisch doch immer wieder, z.B. als Steinmeier nach den Maidan-Unruhen gleich zu Klitschko ging, um seine Solidarität zu bekunden. Was Dümmeres hätte man nicht machen können. Wir hätten sagen können, dass der Krieg in Lybien ein Fehler ist, aber ihn verhindern? Unmöglich!
Wir können ja froh sein, dass wir nur in Afghanistan und am Horn von Afrika Einsätze haben. Ginge es nach der Nato, wären wir auch im Irak und zig anderen Scharmützeln im Einsatz. 

Aber den Amis & Co. geht es ja gar nicht darum sich aus fremder Leute Angelegenheiten rauszuhalten. Die brauchen einfach immer einen Feind, nicht zuletzt um ihr aufgeblähtes Militär zu rechtfertigen und die Rüstungsindustrie am Laufen zu halten. Den Amis geht es auch darum, Europa und andere Länder von sich abhängig zu machen, u.A. mit TTIP.


----------



## Putinversteher (19. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Da haste mich auch falsch verstanden  Ob wir jetzt einen Krieg dadurch verhindern können, indem wir den Amerikanern die Logistik in Europa das ja zum Drehpunkt für den Nahen Osten & Afrika fungiert unter dem Arsch wegziehen, sei mal dahingestellt - Aber wir haben zig möglichkeiten gehabt in den letzten 20-30 Jahren uns ganz klar gegen Kriegerische Handlungen auszusprechen - woran wir ja einerseits tagtäglich erinnert werden, das wir als Deutsche eine Verantwortung tragen usw. Aber offensichtlich 0 Interesse daran haben diese wahrzunehmen und uns eben das Chaos das angestellt wird zumindest klar entgegenzustellen und zu verurteilen. Stattdessen hüpfen wir seit ewigkeiten auf allen Kriegsschauplätzen rum, beteiligen uns an Kriegen und seis "nur" durch Logitik und schwafeln dabei was von "wieder mehr verantwortung übernehmen" - Nicht falsch verstehen - ich bin auch kein Pazifist - aber um abzusehen was damals passieren würde von Afghanistan über den Irak und Lybien und zig anderen Schauplätzen, musste man auch damals kein Hellseher sein, sondern einfach kritisch eins und eins zusammenzuzählen.

Auf Afrika, seine Flüchtlinge & und Soziale Spannungen wie man sie hier sehr gut sehen kann bezogen bedeutet das z.B. einfach das "wir" (die EU,insbesondere Deutschland) durch Subventionen unsere Nahrungsmittel so günstig anbieten können, das Länder die auf die Produktion angewiesen sind (was einen großteil Afrikas betrifft)  keinerlei Chancen selbst auf ihren eigenen Märkten besitzen.  Sich Afrika nicht durch Zölle schützen kann, weil wir uns auch die Zollfreiheit erpresst haben - gleichzeitig wie bekloppt Rohstoffe aus Afrika beziehen (Öl, Edelmetalle, Blumen für Parfums auf riesigen Plantagen) deren Bevölkerung aber auch 0 davon partizipiert weil wir diese Rohstoffe willentlich so günstig beziehen wollen das uns Menschenrechte gerademal scheissegal sind, Sklaven & Kinderarbeit dabei auch nicht falsch sein kann, wir also auch Afrika aussaugen, die Bevölkerrung sich dann aber hier wundert was sich einige Afrikaner erdreisten uns "hier die haare vom kopf zu fressen" (weil sie an diesem Punkt auch nicht verstehen, das z.B. Asylberwerber in Deutschland generell keine Arbeitserlaubnis erhalten, oder das die Ausgaben für Asylanten auf unser BIP gesehen einfach Peanuts sind und soziale Armut nicht durch Flüchtlinge entsteht die alles beanspruchen würden, sondern künstliche verknappung) aber das Probleme sind mit denen wir uns eigentlich auseinandersetzen müssten, weil Rassismus schon wieder sehr Salonfähig wird von Pegida über NSU bis zu Überschriften in Leitmedien wie "Gierige Griechen" usw.  

Alles super soziale Probleme mit denen sich der Pöbel auseinandersetzen darf, damit das Spiel weiter das selbe bleibt und er nicht irgendwann auf den Trichter kommt die Spielregeln zu ändern


----------



## Nightslaver (19. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Putinversteher schrieb:


> Auf Afrika, seine Flüchtlinge & und Soziale Spannungen wie man sie hier sehr gut sehen kann bezogen bedeutet das z.B. einfach das "wir" (die EU,insbesondere Deutschland) durch Subventionen unsere Nahrungsmittel so günstig anbieten können, das Länder die auf die Produktion angewiesen sind (was einen großteil Afrikas betrifft)  keinerlei Chancen selbst auf ihren eigenen Märkten besitzen.  Sich Afrika nicht durch Zölle schützen kann, weil wir uns auch die Zollfreiheit erpresst haben - gleichzeitig wie bekloppt Rohstoffe aus Afrika beziehen (Öl, Edelmetalle, Blumen für Parfums auf riesigen Plantagen) deren Bevölkerung aber auch 0 davon partizipiert weil wir diese Rohstoffe willentlich so günstig beziehen wollen das uns Menschenrechte gerademal scheissegal sind, Sklaven & Kinderarbeit dabei auch nicht falsch sein kann, wir also auch Afrika aussaugen, die Bevölkerrung sich dann aber hier wundert was sich einige Afrikaner erdreisten uns "hier die haare vom kopf zu fressen" (weil sie an diesem Punkt auch nicht verstehen, das z.B. Asylberwerber in Deutschland generell keine Arbeitserlaubnis erhalten, oder das die Ausgaben für Asylanten auf unser BIP gesehen einfach Peanuts sind und soziale Armut nicht durch Flüchtlinge entsteht die alles beanspruchen würden, sondern künstliche verknappung) aber das Probleme sind mit denen wir uns eigentlich auseinandersetzen müssten, weil Rassismus schon wieder sehr Salonfähig wird von Pegida über NSU bis zu Überschriften in Leitmedien wie "Gierige Griechen" usw.



Da liegst du nicht ganz richtig. Der Westen muss sich die Rohstoffe in Afrika nicht erpressen, da spielen die meisten Regierungen in den afrikanischen Ländern freiwillig mit da diese mit die größten Nutznießer an der Sache sind und die Regierenden dort sich an diesen Deals mit dem Westen, für die günstigen Rohstoffe, privat bereichern.
Folglich liegt es in der Verantwortung der Wähler in Afrika dafür zu sorgen das ihre Regierungen dort sich nicht auf ihre Kosten bereichern und es eine Perspektive für die Leute dort gibt.
Der Westen nutzt diese völlig korrupte Politik dort unten in weiten Teilen nur aus, den eigentlich sind die westlichen Staaten viel zu abhängig von afrikanischen Rohstoffen und Anbauflächen als das man die Länder dort ernsthaft erpressen könnte.
Afrika hat alle Mittel um den Westen dazu zu zwingen dort faire Preise zu zahlen und faire Arbeitsbedingungen ein zu halten, grade wenn die verschiedenen Staaten in diesem Punkt gemeinsam agieren würden. Aber wie gesagt, im Interesse der wenigen die dort an der Macht sind ist dies nicht.
Würde Afrika entsprechend Druck auf den Westen ausüben bliebe selbigen nichts anderes übrig als nach zu geben, oder aber mit Gewalt Zugang zu den Rohstoffen zu verschaffen, was wohl weder Europa noch die die USA in Erwägung ziehen würden den im Vergleich zu Kolonialzeiten Anfang des 19Jhr. besteht Afrika heute nicht mehr nur aus Stämmen mit Speeren und Pfeil und Bogen und wäre das wohl noch zermürbender als ein Angagment im Iraq oder Afgahnistan.

Also kurz um, man kann den Westen nicht alleine dafür in Regress nehmen, für die Zustände in Afrika sind. Das einzige was man den Westen vorwerfen kann ist seine eigenen "Ideale" für günstige Rohstoffe einfach zu ignorieren und die Zustände aus zu nutzen, aber die Hauptverantwortung für die Zustände da unten trägt inzwischen die Bevölkerung in Afrika, die es in 60 Jahren ohne Kolonialherrschaft nicht geschaft hat Regierungen in den Ländern zu bilden die nicht nur ihr persöhnliches  korruptes Interesse im Sinn haben, sondern auch die Interessen der Bevölkerung und der Länder an sich.


----------



## Seeefe (19. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Also kurz um, man kann den Westen nicht alleine dafür in Regress nehmen, für die Zustände in Afrika sind. Das einzige was man den Westen vorwerfen kann ist seine eigenen "Ideale" für günstige Rohstoffe einfach zu ignorieren und die Zustände aus zu nutzen, aber die Hauptverantwortung für die Zustände da unten trägt inzwischen die Bevölkerung in Afrika, die es in 60 Jahren ohne Kolonialherrschaft nicht geschaft hat Regierungen in den Ländern zu bilden die nicht nur ihr persöhnliches  korruptes Interesse im Sinn haben, sondern auch die Interessen der Bevölkerung und der Länder an sich.



Das kann man der "normalen" Bevölkerung nicht vorwerfen. Selbst Regierungen die demokratisch gewählt worden sind, haben mit sovielen Problemen zu kämpfen, dass diese einfach irgendwann einbrechen müssen. Wie soll die Bevölkerung den auch einen soliden Staat errichten, wenn es in den Ländern radikale Truppen gibt, die jegliche demokratischen Strukturen torpedieren oder sogar zunichte machen. Wie soll mit den hohen Auslandsverschuldungen den vernüftig in Bildung investiert werden, damit es überhaupt Menschen gibt, die nicht nur Prinz Tohuwabohu wählen, weil er die selbe Religion hat oder er von sich behauptet - Gott hätte ihn zum Regieren ermächtigt. 

Zumal 60 Jahre in der menschlichen Geschichte nur ein Augenzwinker sind oder sogar weniger! Wir Europäer selbst leben doch erst seit 70 Jahren ohne Krieg zusammen und selbst das ist ja noch nichtmal wahr, denn da gab es noch sowas wie den Balkankrieg oder jetzt die Ukrainekrise. 

Die Hauptverantwortung liegt bei uns, den europäischen Staaten. Die Zustände Heute, hat die aktuelle Generation nicht zu verantworten bzw. haben die aktuellen Regierungen nicht zu verantworten. Was wir aber zu verantworten haben ist, ob es so bleibt oder nicht. 
Da bin ich mit dir einer Meinung. Wir pfeifen auf unsere europäischen Wertvorstellungen, den wirtschaftliche Interessen gehen  immer vor. Und solange das bei uns so ist, wird sich der afrikanische Kontinent selbst nicht von Hunger und Elend befreien können. Den damit unsere Konsumgesellschaft funktionieren kann, müssen andere Leute dafür mit Hunger, schlechten Lebensbedingungen, Krankheit, Armut kämpfen und das nicht nur in Afrika, sondern auch in Asien und Südamerika.

Das es korrupte Regierungen in Afrika gibt ist klar. Das sich dort die reichen bereichern auf Kosten der Armen ist auch klar. Aber diese Verhältnisse kann man nicht der normalen, schon garnicht der unter der Armutsgrenze lebenden, Bevölkerung anhängen.


----------



## D00msday (20. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Sorry, dass ich das sagen muss, aber ich lese hier zum Teil viel Geschwafel. Bringen wir das Ganze doch einfach mal auf den Punkt: 

400 Menschen haben den Willen ohne sich vorher Gedanken zu machen über das Meer zu schippern, in der Hoffnung sie "werden schon irgendwie irgendwo irgendwann untergebracht - irgendjemand wird schon alles für sie machen", ohne mal ihre dummen faulen Ärsche selbst zu bewegen und was auf die Beine zu stellen, dort wo sie herkommen ODER sie wurden von ihren Eltern einfach ins Boot gesetzt, in der Hoffnung die Eltern hätten nun einen Kopf weniger zu ernähren.

Im Grunde genommen ist nämlich dies das Problem, das wir heutzutage überall auf der Welt haben - Menschen sind zu dumm und zu faul ihre eigenen Ärsche zu bewegen und warten darauf, dass die Verantwortung ein anderer trägt. Das ist das Prinzip eines Staates und das ist auch das Prinzip eines Parasiten!

Die Menschheit hat ihr Schicksal selbst gewählt und an dem Schicksal dieser toten Kinder sind einzig und allein ihre Eltern schuld, die in Zeiten von Verhütung in schwerer Hungersnot und erbärmlichen Verhältnissen trotzdem bis zu 6 Kinder auf die Welt bringen, obwohl sie jeden Tag sehen, dass es an allem fehlt. Die Erde ist von Menschen überbevölkert und wir paaren uns wie die Kaninchen. Wir können die Spielregeln der Natur nicht einfach übergehen! Was passiert sind eben solche Dinge, wie wir sie jeden Tag sehen:

- 400 Menschen ertrinken 400 KM vor der Küste
- 400 Menschen rauben 400 Menschen aus
- 400 Menschen bringen 400 Menschen um
- 400 Menschen werden krank, weil sie 400 Liter Brackwasser trinken
- 400 Menschen bringen 400 Rassen dazu auszusterben, weil sie 400 KG Fleisch benötigen

Es ist ein stetiger Kreislauf und alles fußt auf der Tatsache, dass die Menschen keine Verantwortung tragen wollen und nicht mal vorher nachdenken, bevor sie etwas tun!

Schade um die ganzen Toten, mögen sie eine Seele besitzen und in den Himmel aufsteigen, doch ohne Tote wäre 1:1 jemand anders auf der Welt dran... Das sollte man sich immer im Hinterkopf bewahren. 

Und was muss ich hier lesen, von wegen "wir" wären daran Schuld, dass 400 Menschen ertrunken sind? Also ich hab mit der Sache nix zu tun, ich hab sie nicht in die Boote gelassen, ich hab sie nicht vollgeblubbert, dass es ihnen angeblich hier besser gehen würde, ich hab nicht das Boot gefahren und ich hab von der ganzen Sache auch nix gewusst, genau wie der Rest der nördlichen Hemisphäre. Ich hab auch keine Kinder auf die Welt gebracht, die pro Kopf einem Menschen auf dieser Welt das Essen wegnehmen. Wenn sich irgendjemand für etwas verantwortlich fühlt, was er in den Nachrichten gesehen hat, sollte er sich ernsthafte Sorgen machen. 99,9% von uns haben sich nix vorzuwerfen.

Die Menschen in Afrika, Südamerika oder sonstwo auf der Welt die an Problemen leiden, sind immer für ihre Probleme selbst verantwortlich. Sie hätten ja schon lange was tun können a la Nelson Mandela (Ruhe in Frieden).


----------



## aloha84 (20. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Ich glaube eher nicht, dass der großteil der Flüchtlinge "faul" ist bzw. "den Arsch nicht hochbekommt".
Was willst du denn gegen Anarchie oder Krieg im Heimatland als gemeiner Bürger machen? 
Nur so viel --> wenn du in Syrien "deinen Arsch hochbekommst", fällt dir etwa eine Fassbombe auf den Kopf, oder Dergleichen wird von einem IS-Bekloppten abgeschlagen!
Ich kann jeden verstehen, der sich in einer Nussschale auf die Reise nach einem Land begibt "wo der Honig fließt".
Die Leute sind außerstande ihre Probleme (die zum Teil auch durch den Westen geschaffen worden) selbst zu lösen.
Wenn man den Flüchtlingsstrom min dern will, muss man Lösungen in den Heimatländern schaffen.


----------



## Putinversteher (20. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

@D00msday
Mich würde da mal deine Schlussfolgerung interessieren, woran das wohl liegen mag das es soviele Afrikanische Flüchtlinge, Hungersnöte usw. gibt - ob das eventuell einen Genetischen Hintergrund oder sowas haben könnte ?


Nicht mein Gedankengang - ich versuche nur zu verstehen wie man annehmen kann das der großteil Afrikas einfach faul usw. ist


----------



## Nightslaver (20. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Ich glaube eher nicht, dass der großteil der Flüchtlinge "faul" ist bzw. "den Arsch nicht hochbekommt".
> Was willst du denn gegen Anarchie oder Krieg im Heimatland als gemeiner Bürger machen?
> Nur so viel --> wenn du in Syrien "deinen Arsch hochbekommst", fällt dir etwa eine Fassbombe auf den Kopf, oder Dergleichen wird von einem IS-Bekloppten abgeschlagen!
> Ich kann jeden verstehen, der sich in einer Nussschale auf die Reise nach einem Land begibt "wo der Honig fließt".
> ...



Falsch, es gibt keine Lösungen für Länder wie Syrien, Irak usw. solange der Westen es nicht schaft seine eigenen Probleme zu lösen die in Verschwendung, rafgier und wirtschaftlicher Masslosigkeit bestehen, sowie der sozialen Ausbeutung und Ungleichheit, solange wird es auch für andere Länder keine ernsthafte Perspektive geben.
Wenn du den Flüchtlingen helfen willst, wirst du das nicht tun indem du soviele Flüchtlinge wie möglich auf nimmst und wie in Berlin 2014 der Fall rund 200 Millionen Euro für Flüchtlinge ausgibst (Kosten fÃ¼r FlÃ¼chtlinge in Berlin: Fast 200 Millionen Euro). Das ist nur blinder Aktionismus ohne jegliche Substanz und nur zu dem Zweck das aktuelle unmenschliche System des westlichen Kapitalismus am laufen zu halten welches nur 10% der Menschen, die das Geld haben, wirklich nützt, während weitere 30% mit ihrer Arbeit und ihrem geringen Wohlstand das System am laufen halten damit 60% für die oberen 10% ausgenutzt werden können!

Von daher können wir noch 200.000 Flüchtlinge aufnehmen und Bundesweit 10Mrd. Euro ausgeben um Flüchtlingen zu helfen, profitieren tun davon nur die die sich am wenigsten beteiligen am Elend dieser Welt, indem diese auf die selbe Art wie die die zu diesen Flüchtlingen führte weiter machen können und so ihren Reichtum weiter mehren können.
Und die Menschen hier, von persöhnlichen Schuldgefühlen durch ihren Lebensstil zerfressen und blind geworden werden zu ihren Helfershelfern. 
Wenn die Menschen im Westen diesen Menschen wirklich ernsthaft helfen wollen, dann sollten sie jeden Tag auf die Straße gehen und dafür demonstrieren das Spekulation, Kaptialismus und Raubwirtschaft endlich gegen ein menschenwürdiges System ersetzt wird, sowie die reichen 10% sich endlich am Wohl der Allgemeinheit beteiligen und nicht nur auf deren Rücken immer mehr Geld anhäufen und wir alle im Westen müssten unseren Lebensstil überdenken. 

Alles andere ist doch nur die Beruhigung der eigenen Schuldgefühle, der krampfhafte Versuch ohne die Änderung des eigenen Beitrags, durch ein paar Euro spenden hier, etwas gespendete Kleidung dort und dem ja zu mehr Flüchtlingen die eigene Seele zu beruhigen und ansonsten so weiter machen zu können wie bisher, ohne zu merken das man damit, obwohl so verpöhnt, selbst zu einem Teil im großen Systems wird, oder es doch einfach in kauf zu nehmen für den Lebensstil.
Dabei würden schon Kleinigkeiten viel mehr helfen die Welt etwas zu verbessern (mehr localer Urlaub, nur alle 3-4 Jahre ein neues Smartphone, nur alle 3-4 Jahre neue Computerhardware, Lebensmittel wenn möglich für 10cent Aufpreis aus localer Produktion kaufen, nur alle 6-10 Jahre ein neues Auto kaufen, statt nur Hühnerkeulen kaufen, ganze Hühner kaufen und selber zubereiten, weniger Fleisch essen) als 120 Euro Spendengeld im Jahr nach Afrika.


----------



## aloha84 (20. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Alles andere ist doch nur die Beruhigung der eigenen Schuldgefühle, der krampfhafte Versuch ohne die Änderung des eigenen Beitrags, durch ein paar Euro spenden hier, etwas gespendete Kleidung dort und dem ja zu mehr Flüchtlingen die eigene Seele zu beruhigen und ansonsten so weiter machen zu können wie bisher, ohne zu merken das man damit, obwohl so verpöhnt, selbst zu einem Teil im großen Systems wird, oder es doch einfach in kauf zu nehmen für den Lebensstil.
> *Dabei würden schon Kleinigkeiten viel mehr helfen die Welt etwas zu verbessern (mehr localer Urlaub, nur alle 3-4 Jahre ein neues Smartphone, nur alle 3-4 Jahre neue Computerhardware, Lebensmittel wenn möglich für 10cent Aufpreis aus localer Produktion kaufen, nur alle 6-10 Jahre ein neues Auto kaufen, statt nur Hühnerkeulen kaufen, ganze Hühner kaufen und selber zubereiten, weniger Fleisch essen) als 120 Euro Spendengeld im Jahr nach Afrika.*



Wie soll das den IS beeinflussen.... oder den Menschen in der Sahel Zone helfen?
Was bringt es denen, wenn ich weniger PC-Hardware und Wiener-Schnitzel konsumiere?


----------



## Penman (20. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Putinversteher schrieb:


> @D00msday
> Mich würde da mal deine Schlussfolgerung interessieren, woran das wohl liegen mag das es soviele Afrikanische Flüchtlinge, Hungersnöte usw. gibt - ob das eventuell einen Genetischen Hintergrund oder sowas haben könnte...



Wenn du wirklich weit zurückgehst, kann man sagen, dass das vielleicht mal etwas genetisches war - oder einfach nur Pech, weil man damals zu langsam war und Europa leider zuvorkam und all die schwarzen Menschen versklavt hat und das Land kolonisiert hat. Die Folgen davon spürt man jedenfalls heute noch.
Ich denke, dass das ein sehr vielschichtiges Problem ist, das man kaum erfassen kann, ohne ein ganzes Essay darüber zu schreiben - geschichtlich, politisch, wirtschaftlich... 
Es heißt nicht umsonst dritte Welt. Um es mal auf einen klaren Punkt zu bringen: Die ärmeren Gegenden sind Europa in vielerlei Hinsicht unterlegen. Schlechtere/keine Bildung, kein sauberes Trinkwasser, alles verdreckt und voller Müll und wir Europäer schieben unseren Schrott auch noch zu ihnen. Alte Autos, Handys, Computer. Technik von gestern landet dort. Zusätzlich kommt noch das Klima dazu. Es ist stets heiß und trocken. Das haben wir nicht.
Nebenbei beuten einige Menschen ganze Dörfer für ihren Wohlstand aus. Der Kapitalismus macht den Menschen das Leben zur Hölle. Da ist es kein Wunder, dass dort völlig instabile Verhältnisse herrschen. Wenn dann noch Waffen ins Spiel kommen oder radikale Religionsmenschen denken, ihr Glaube sei die Wahrheit und alle Ungläubigen müssten konvertieren oder sterben: Prost Mahlzeit.

Da steckt viel Hintergrund hinter so einem Ausbruch aus den Verhältnissen.
In Teilen kann ich die Intention verstehen, die hinter einem solchem Ausbruch steckt. Aber ich finde es etwas kurz gedacht: Was wollen die Menschen, wenn sie in Spanien stranden? Denen geht's auch nicht unbedingt gut.

Ums mal wieder zurück zur Hauptfrage zu kommen:
Warum sollte man darüber groß berichten? Zumindest auf den Mainstream-Kanälen? RTL, Axel Springer und Co haben wohl gerade keine Lust gehabt, Stimmung für illegale Migranten zu machen, wenn die kein Geld haben, ihr Programm zu finanzieren.
Ich sehe aber auch nicht, dass es keine Berichterstattung gibt. Wenn man Google glauben darf berichten viele Online-Newsseiten darüber. Wo siehst du das Problem? Willst du daraus ein riesiges Thema machen, damit Deutschland und die EU etwas unternimmt? Die vorgeschlagenen Zäune vielleicht und es auf Flyern dort verteilen, damit die damit aufhören?
Kritische Aufbereitung eines "Experten", der 300 Seiten starke Analyse mit möglichen Aktionspunkten ausarbeitet, die sowieso kaum jemand lesen wird?

Ich denke mal, dass seitens der Spendenvereine für solche Gruppen mehr Aufklärung möglich ist. Dafür müssten sich Menschen aber für dieses Elend dort interessieren und das tut kaum jemand, weil wir selbst unsere Probleme haben. Zusätzlich scheinen wir gerade deren Leichen aus dem Wasser zu fischen. Das muss auch irgendwie bezahlt werden.

Als kleiner Mensch kann man von so vielem eine Meinung haben, aber man ist doch nicht in der Lage, die Zusammenhänge der ganzen Welt in seinem Kopf zu bearbeiten. Warum pumpen wir Geld in die Suche eines abgestürzten Flugszeugs? Warum bauen wir kein Solarkraftwerk in der Wüste? Warum besteuern wir reiche Menschen nicht einfach stärker? Warum bezahlen wir Meteorologen für Wettervorhersagen? Warum bauen wir kein Solarkraftwerk in der Wüste?  Warum überhaupt müssen Tiere sterben, wenn es Fleisch im Supermarkt zu kaufen gibt? Unendlich viele Fragen. Kann man sie einfach beantworten? Ich denke nicht. Zumindest nicht, ohne dass man darüber umfassendes Hintergrundwissen anhäuft.

tl;dr: Medien berichten nicht groß darüber, weil Kosten/Nutzen für das allgemeine Publikum nicht gut ausfällt.


----------



## pedi (20. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

wer sich in gefahr begibt, kommt darin um.
jeder der in so schiff steigt, weiß wie das enden kann.
das ist eben schicksal, oder pech.


----------



## jamie (20. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



pedi schrieb:


> wer sich in gefahr begibt, kommt darin um.
> jeder der in so schiff steigt, weiß wie das enden kann.
> das ist eben schicksal, oder pech.



Und was meinst du, warum die die Gefahr auf sich nehmen?
Weil es in ihrem goldenen Palast so langweilig ist? 

Das ist so typisch für unsere Gesellschaft. Empathie? Null!


----------



## Putinversteher (20. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Ja es findet zum Glück (leider jetzt erst nachdem die Opferzahl nochmal dramatisch gestiegen ist auf jetzt ca 950 Tote) jetzt in den Medien statt - wohl leider auch nur wie alles andere als die nächste Sau die durchs Dorf getrieben wird, aber mit dessen Informationen der großteil nichts anfangen kann. 
Aber um mal ein paar Verbindungen zu knüpfen - die Flüchtlinge kommen aus Lybien - einen Staat der bis 2011 für Afrikanische Verhältnisse sehr Intakt war, z.B ein gigantisches Wasserreservoir für die Bevölkerungen Afrikas erschlossen hat (Hat sicherlich einigen mächtigen Firmen wie Nestle überhaupt nicht in den Kram gepasst die, die Wasserprivatisierung so stark vortreiben) hatte wohl einen Diktator als Führer, war aber damit weder die Ausnahme in Afrikanischen Ländern noch hat Lybien Kriege vom Zaun gebrochen oder sonstwie Aggressiv gehandelt, der Genickbruch für Ghaddaffi war aber das er eine Goldgedeckte Währung einführen und auch Lybiens Öl nichtmehr über den Dollar abwickeln sondern eben über diese neue Währung, Hussein wollte das im übrigen auch, also nichtmehr Ölverkäufe über den Dollar abwickeln. Beide bekamen dann besuch von "uns" (die Westliche Wertegemeinschaft und ihr Brunnensondereinsatzkommando die NATO) beide Länder sind seit unserem Besuch leider überhaupt keine blühenden Landschaften die nach Demokratie streben geworden (wie konnte das nur schief gehen ?!) Sondern versinken in Bürgerkriegen seitdem, beide Länder wickeln weiterhin ihre Ölexporte die besser als zuvor laufen über den Dollar ab, und beide Länder sehen davon nichts aber auch garnichts.  Aufgrund der geographisch näheren Lage werden wir jetzt eben von Lybischen Flüchtlingen überrannt, womit wir uns mit Projekten wie Triton zur wehr setzen, die keine Lebensrettung von Flüchtlingen als Priorität haben, sondern möglichst wenig staub (in dem Fall Wasser) aufzuwirbeln unsere Grenzen dicht zu halten. 
Lybien ist in dem Fall eines der Paradebeispiele unserer extrem Aggressiven Aussenpoltik die wir als Europa im Verbund mit Amerika (wobei die geographische Lage weniger eine Rolle spielt, sondern sich dort eben das Kapital, Firmen & Militär unserer "Wertegemeinschaft" sitzen) wir führen Ressourcenkriege wie nichts gutes - Wer es in unserer Politik anspricht darf einfach von heute auf morgen gehen wie Horst Köhler euch ein Lied von singen könnte.  Aso, nein er ist natürlich ohne Druck selber zurückgetreten aus ganz anderen Gründen als seine Ansprache im Deutschlandradio kurz davor in denen er davon sprach.
Zitat : 
Ein Land von der Größe Deutschlands mit Außenhandelsorientierung müsse wissen, so der ehemalige Bundespräsident, dass im Notfall auch Militäreinsätze zur Sicherung unserer Interessen notwendig würden, "zum Beispiel freie Handelswege". 

Wenn man mal ehrlich ist, ist unsere Westliche Wertegemeinschaft die auf Freiheit und Demokratie aufbaut und mit dem Finger auf andere Barbarische Länder von Russland bis Nordkorea, Syrien, Lybien, Iran & Irak und einen Haufen andere Länder die unseren Interessen in die Quere kommen so ziemlich der verlogenste Haufen den man sich vorstellen kann. Wir zeigen auf diese Barbarischen Länder, die eben nicht für die aktuelle Lage auf der Welt verantwortlich sind.  
Wir treiben Krieg bis zum Gehtnichtmehr um ein verlogenes Bild von Frieden in die Welt zu bringen das einfach nur zynisch und dumm ist, aber von dem wir alle die das Glück hatten in diesem Teil der Welt geboren zu sein alle profitieren, ob wir wollen oder nicht - und es wäre schön wenn immer mehr Bürger ein Bewusstsein dafür entwickeln würden,  das wir seit gut 3-4 Jahrzehnten die Welt umkrempeln wie wir lustig sind und das diese Rechnung einfach nicht aufgehen kann und eigentlich bestimmt auch nicht in eurem Interesse sein kann. 
Und nein ich habe auch keine Lösung für all diese Probleme, aber ich kann klar erkennen das der Weg den wir seitdem eingeschlagen haben sicherlich nicht der richtige sein kann.


----------



## Dr0etker (20. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

An die ganzen Leute die hier immer die Moralkeule schwingen:

Wenn ihr die so toll findet. Nehmt doch mal ein paar "Flüchtlinge" bei euch auf, oder in der Nachbarschaft. Mal schauen wie lange ihr noch so redet nachdem alles zugemüllt ist, euer Fahrrad weg ist und euer Auto mal aufgebrochen wurde.

Wir brauchen einen Zaun, so wie die Juden einen haben.

Es gibt dort zu viele Menschen und zu wenig lokale Ressourcen. Die Natur regelt gerade den Rest. Ende.


----------



## pedi (20. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



jamie schrieb:


> Und was meinst du, warum die die Gefahr auf sich nehmen?
> Weil es in ihrem goldenen Palast so langweilig ist?
> 
> Das ist so typisch für unsere Gesellschaft. Empathie? Null!



es hindert sie ja niemand daran.
was würde es ändern, wenn ich mich in deren lage versetze?
richtig-gar nichts.


----------



## jamie (20. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Dr0etker schrieb:


> An die ganzen Leute die hier immer die Moralkeule schwingen:
> 
> Wenn ihr die so toll findet. Nehmt doch mal ein paar "Flüchtlinge" bei euch auf, oder in der Nachbarschaft. Mal schauen wie lange ihr noch so redet nachdem alles zugemüllt ist, euer Fahrrad weg ist und euer Auto mal aufgebrochen wurde.
> 
> Wir brauchen einen Zaun, so wie die Juden einen haben.



Weil arm=kriminell und Ausländer=kriminell, ne?
ich sag ja auch immer: mir gibt das einfach zu viel Ausland auf der Welt!


----------



## merhuett (20. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Arm = kriminell trifft ja nicht gerade selten zu.

Eingebrochen wird überwiegend von Rumänen und bulgaren zumindest hier in der Gegend


----------



## Dr0etker (20. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



jamie schrieb:


> Weil arm=kriminell und Ausländer=kriminell, ne?
> ich sag ja auch immer: mir gibt das einfach zu viel Ausland auf der Welt!



Schau doch mal das Flüchtlingsheim in der Nähe von Gotha an. Komplett runter gerockt, mehrere Autowracks davor.

Ja und? Was ist jetzt? Räum dein Schlafzimmer leer. Schlaf im Wohnzimmer. Hol dir 2 Flüchtlinge.

Nur liberales Geschwätz, bis diese Rückgradlosen selbst mal die Erfahrungen in der Nachbarschaft machen.


----------



## Putinversteher (20. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Es wäre auch zu verrückt mal einen Ansatz zu finden der sich nicht damit beschäftigt ob und wieviele Menschen wir hier aufnehmen sollen (wofür Deutschland offensichtlich leider nicht geschaffen ist, weil sich hier alles und jeder direkt von Asylanten bedroht fühlt und sie für alles schlechte verantwortlich macht) sondern mal die Umstände zu ändern die dafür sorgen mal keine Ressourcenkriege zu führen oder uns daran zu beteiligen und damit die Flüchtlingswellen deutlich zu reduzieren. 

Aber schöner Comment: Ja lasst uns mehr Mauern bauen, das hat in der Vergangenheit schon super geklappt...
Erinnert mich bischen an Gollum nur mit nem Fahrradschloss statt nem Ring - vielleicht sollten wir aber auch einfach mehr Deutsche Kriminelle in eure unlebenswerten Orte schicken in denen kein Fahrrad mehr sicher ist, dann seid ihr wenigstens ne Weile beschäftigt zu überlegen wohin ihr die abschieben könnt...


----------



## jamie (20. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Dr0etker schrieb:


> Schau doch mal das Flüchtlingsheim in der Nähe von Gotha an. Komplett runter gerockt, mehrere Autowracks davor.
> 
> Ja und? Was ist jetzt? Räum dein Schlafzimmer leer. Schlaf im Wohnzimmer. Hol dir 2 Flüchtlinge.
> 
> Nur liberales Geschwätz, bis diese Rückgradlosen selbst mal die Erfahrungen in der Nachbarschaft machen.



Ich habe gar kein Wohnzimmer. 

Das ist mal wieder diese klassische Panikmache. "Wir werden überrollt. Jeder muss zwei bei sich zu hause aufnehmen, weil's so viele sind!"
Was ein Unfug. Kannst ja mal recherchieren, wie viele Flüchtlinge wir in Relation zur Bevölkerung oder der Wirtschaftskraft aufnehmen. Da sind wir ganz hinten mit dabei.

Und danke, ich habe genug eigene Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Nightslaver (20. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Wie soll das den IS beeinflussen.... oder den Menschen in der Sahel Zone helfen?
> Was bringt es denen, wenn ich weniger PC-Hardware und Wiener-Schnitzel konsumiere?



Was denkst du wo die seltenen Erden herkommen die du in deiner Hardware hast, wie Gold, Kupfer, usw? Oft nicht zu unerheblichen Teilen aus Ländern vom afrikanischen Kontinent. Was würde also der Konsum von weniger Electronic und Hardware bringen? Es würde dafür sorgen das die Nachfrage geringer wird, das Electronic weniger gefragt ist und die Produktion und Ausbeutung in bestimmten Teilen der Welt unrentabler würde, davon abgesehen würde weniger Müll nach Afrika verfrachtet und es wäre für die Umwelt besser.
Bei Hühnerfleisch, um beim Beispiel von mir zu bleiben, würde das kaufen von ganzen Hühnern dafür sorgen das die Konzerne nicht mehr den Rest außer der Keule einfach nach Afrika verschiffen und dort für Spotpreise auf den Markt werfen, denn genau das passiert weil die Deutschen überwiegend nur die Keulen kaufen statt das ganze Huhn, was wieder rum etwas mit der Entwicklung der Esskultur in den letzten 40 Jahren in westlichen Ländern zu tun hat.



jamie schrieb:


> Was ein Unfug. Kannst ja mal recherchieren, wie viele Flüchtlinge wir in  Relation zur Bevölkerung oder der Wirtschaftskraft aufnehmen. Da sind  wir ganz hinten mit dabei.



So sind wir?
Da sagen die Zahlen was anderes:
Wer nimmt die meisten FlÃ¼chtlinge auf? | Artikel | Mediendienst Integration

Von 628.000 Flüchtlingen die 2014 Asyl in der EU beantragt haben waren 202.000 in Deutschland,  also verteilen sich noch 424.000 Flüchtlinge über 27 weitere EU-Mitgliedsstaaten, das wir da also weit hinten liegen ist absoluter Blösinn, auch wenn man das nach Flüchtlingen pro Kopf betrachtet. Mit 1,5 Flüchtlingen je 1000 Einwohner liegen wir auf Platz 7 von 28, was wohl alles andere als am Ende ist.
Aber Hauptsache wieder irgend einem Blödsinn auf dem Leim gegangen.


----------



## Penman (20. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Man kann nicht von der Hand weisen, dass Menschen aus ärmeren Verhältnissen eher zu Straftaten neigen. Diebstahl, Raub, Körperverletzung, Betrug, erschleichen von Dienstleistungen, Sachbeschädigung, verbales Zeug (Nötigung, Drohung, Beleidigung) bis hin zum Mord kann man ohne große Probleme gehäuft in Gebieten finden in denen ärmere Menschen und Migranten mit schlechter Integration leben. (Moralkeule unnötig)
Die Gegenseite der reichen Menschen ist auch nicht ohne: Bestechlichkeit, Steuerhinterziehung, Fälschungen usw. kann man auch dort feststellen. Diese Dinge sind nur schwieriger aufzudecken.

Egal wie man es dreht: Nehmen wir Flüchtlinge auf und weisen sie irgendwelchen Wohnungen/Häusern zu und erstatten den Bewohnern eine entsprechende Beschädigung, werden die meisten Menschen plötzlich abweisend. Man muss sich mal überlegen, wer das alles bezahlt: Der Staat? Und woher nimmt der Staat sein Geld? Vom Steuerzahler. Die Frage ist also: Lohnt es sich, Flüchtlinge aufzunehmen, die vielleicht bleiben und Bürger werden? Bereichern sie vielleicht sogar das Land?
Oder leben sie hier für Lau, bekommen alles gestellt, man versucht sie durch Sprachkurse usw. zu integrieren, bildet sie und dann scheitern sie am latenten Rassismus der Personalchefs? 

Wenn diese Menschen wenigstens arbeiten gehen dürften bzw. Arbeit bekommen würden! Lasst sie in Massen ausschwärmen und die Straße fegen, Seitenstreifen aufräumen und meinetwegen Akten digitalisieren. Belohnungen für gute Leistungen und schon haben wir eine Win-Win Situation! Die Flüchtlinge haben irgendetwas zu tun und leben nicht wie Schmarotzer, bekommen eventuell einen Einstieg und alle Bürger profitieren von sauberen Straßen und einer sauberen Umwelt. Es gibt so viel Arbeit zu tun, die kein Mensch machen will/lässt, weil es zu teuer ist, jemanden hinzustellen.
Leute, die ohnehin nichts tun (dürfen) sind doch perfekt dafür geeignet und ich würde mich wahnsinnig darüber freuen, wenn jemand mal die Seitenstreifen der Bundesstraßen von Scherben befreien würde.


----------



## Seeefe (20. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Dr0etker schrieb:


> Schau doch mal das Flüchtlingsheim in der Nähe von Gotha an. Komplett runter gerockt, mehrere Autowracks davor.
> 
> Ja und? Was ist jetzt? Räum dein Schlafzimmer leer. Schlaf im Wohnzimmer. Hol dir 2 Flüchtlinge.
> 
> Nur liberales Geschwätz, bis diese Rückgradlosen selbst mal die Erfahrungen in der Nachbarschaft machen.



Klar gibt es schwarze Schafe unter den Flüchtlingen, vor allem wirtschaftsflüchtlinge aus Osteuropa sind auf eine Aufnahme in Deutschland garnicht so wirklich angewiesen, den leben kann man in Ruminien schon noch. 

Aber alle über einen Kamm zu scheren ist doch mehr als oberflächlich. Klar jeder macht seine Erfahrungen, der eine mehr positive der andere mehr negative mit Imigranten.  Aber deshalb kann man ja trotzdem objektiv die Sache betrachten oder nicht? Die ganzen Bonzenkarren in den reicheren Stadtvierteln in Berlin oder anderen Großstädten werden genau so von armen Deutschen Staatsbürgern angezündet. Lebt ein Mensch am Existenzminimum (in Deutschland ja noch Luxus im Vergleich zu anderen Regionen auf der Welt) neigt er automatisch dazu, gegen Gesellschaftliche Normen und Werte zu verstoßen, da spielt die Herkunft erstmal rein garkeine Rolle!


Aber was ich ja persönlich am witzigsten finde ist folgendes: Ich kenne viele die sich über die Flüchtlinge aufregen aber jetzt kommts. Deren Großeltern oder Urgroßeltern sind damals selbst nach Deutschland imigriert und zwar wegen genau den selben Motiven die die heutigen Flüchtlinge bzw. Imigranten auch haben und zwar ein besseres Leben haben zu wollen. Wenn man die Leute darauf hinweist kommt aber meistens eh nur: "Ja das war aber was ganz anderes!". Ja, aber nur in dem Punkt das Polen den Deutschen ähnlicher sind, als der Familienvater aus Nigeria, logisch. Sonst ist es genau das gleiche, und nur weil jemand eine schwarze Hautfarbe hat, den Islam als Religion oder arabisch spricht und aus dem Nahen Osten oder Afrika kommt, ist er nicht krimineller als Imigranten aus Europäischen Ländern.


----------



## Nightslaver (20. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Sonst ist es genau das gleiche, und nur weil jemand eine schwarze Hautfarbe hat, den Islam als Religion oder arabisch spricht und aus dem Nahen Osten oder Afrika kommt, ist er nicht krimineller als Imigranten aus Europäischen Ländern.



Genau da liegt aber das Problem, die kulturellen, religösen und visuellen Unterschiede. 
Da braucht sich auch keiner hier vormachen das es anders wo auf der Welt nicht so ist, sein es die USA, welche sich rassistisch gegenüber Lateinamerikanern, Schwarzen und Mexikanern verhalten, oder die Assiaten die sich auch rassistisch gegenüber nicht Assiaten verhalten. Oder auch die Afrikaner die Weiße wegen ihrer Hauptfarbe, wie erst wieder jüngst gegenüber Einwanderern in Südafrika, terrorisieren.
Der Rassismus gegenüber jenen die sich kulturell und optisch vom eigenen "Volk" unterscheiden liegt denn Menschen im Blut und geht bis auf die frühste Menschheitsgeschichte zurück wo Einzelne die nicht zum eigenen Stam / Clan gehörten feindseelig behandelt wurden um so zu verhindern das sich "schwache Individuen" anschließen die die Gruppe als Ganzes schwächen.

Rassismus ist also etwas tief verwurzeltes im Menschen und sich daher hin zu stellen und zu meinen es hätte nur etwas mit der Deutschen, oder einigen wenigen zu tun ist denke ich daher auch nicht richtig. Es ist ein grundlegend menschliches Problem das überall auf der Welt anzutreffen ist, dessen Beweggründe aber sicher auch, so richtig sie in der frühen Menschheitsgeschichte auch gewesen sein mögen, inzwischen zu weiten teilen überholt sind.


----------



## jamie (20. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> So sind wir?
> Da sagen die Zahlen was anderes:
> Wer nimmt die meisten FlÃ¼chtlinge auf? | Artikel | Mediendienst Integration
> 
> ...



Ein Asylantrag bedeutet nicht, dass derjenige auch aufgenommen wird! Beantragen kann man vieles. Was dabei rumkommt steht auf einem anderen Blatt. Dank Drittstaatenregelung usw. sind wir da rechtlich fein raus. Kannst ja mal in deiner eigenen Quelle ein Bisschen weiter lesen.


----------



## shadie (20. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Aber was ich ja persönlich am witzigsten finde ist folgendes: Ich kenne viele die sich über die Flüchtlinge aufregen aber jetzt kommts. Deren Großeltern oder Urgroßeltern sind damals selbst nach Deutschland imigriert und zwar wegen genau den selben Motiven die die heutigen Flüchtlinge bzw. Imigranten auch haben und zwar ein besseres Leben haben zu wollen. Wenn man die Leute darauf hinweist kommt aber meistens eh nur: "Ja das war aber was ganz anderes!". Ja, aber nur in dem Punkt das Polen den Deutschen ähnlicher sind, als der Familienvater aus Nigeria, logisch. Sonst ist es genau das gleiche, und nur weil jemand eine schwarze Hautfarbe hat, den Islam als Religion oder arabisch spricht und aus dem Nahen Osten oder Afrika kommt, ist er nicht krimineller als Imigranten aus Europäischen Ländern.



Du weißt aber auch schon, dass es viele "deutsche" gibt, die damals nach Russland usw verschleppt wurden.
Dort zur Arbeit gezwungen wurden, viele gestorben sind und Überlebende dann irgendwie wieder in Ihr "Heimatland" flüchten konnten?

Ganz ehrlich?
ja das finde ich etwas vollkommen anderes.
Selbige Problematik ist damals bei meinem einen Großelternteil passiert und glaub mir, die hatten es damals noch wesentlich "unkomfortabler" als die heutigen Flüchtlinge.


Zum allgemeinen Thema Flüchtlingswellen, schwieriges Thema.
Eigentlich ist es logisch, dass man solchen Menschen helfen muss.
Aber dann sollten es eben auch ALLE machen, da würde dann auch eine Schweiz dazu gehören.

Aber eine Schweiz die nie in einem Krieg mitgemischt hat und einfach keinen rein lassen mischen natürlich bei solchen "Problematiken" nicht mit.
Warum ist das jetzt *nicht *ausländerfeindlich bzw rassistisch?


Zudem finde ich die Vorgehensweisen vom Staat unverantwortlich.
Gemeinden werden teilweise so spät darüber informiert, dass Flüchtlinge kommen, da stehen noch nicht mal die Notbehausungen.
Bzw. in den Notbehausungen liegt noch nicht mal Strom.
Das weiß ich nicht aus der Zeitung, das weiß ich weil ich täglich geschäftlich damit zu tun habe.

Nachts gabs noch Minus Grade, Flüchtlinge wurden einquartiert.

Die Verteiler die für die Strombereitstellung benötigt wurden kamen erst 1 Woche später.

Sehr gute Planung muss ich schon sagen.


Wegen Kiminalität, da kann ich nicht mitreden.
Ich wohne auf dem Land, wir haben in unserer Gemeinde noch gar keine Flüchtlinge.
Daher habe ich da keine Erfahrungen mit und ich persönlich glaube nur, was ich persönlich miterlebt habe.


----------



## Seeefe (20. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



shadie schrieb:


> Du weißt aber auch schon, dass es viele "deutsche" gibt, die damals nach Russland usw verschleppt wurden.
> Dort zur Arbeit gezwungen wurden, viele gestorben sind und Überlebende dann irgendwie wieder in Ihr "Heimatland" flüchten konnten?
> 
> Ganz ehrlich?
> ...



Die ersten Zeilen wirken für mich wie einfach hingeklatscht. Was soll ich damit anfangen? Wovon redest du genau? Was hat das damit zu tun, wovon du da auch immer redest (wenn fallen mir grad nur die Kriegsgefangenen aus dem 2WK ein), das die heutigen Flüchtlinge die gleichen Motive haben, wie die damaligen? 

Das ist doch zwei Klassen denken. Nightslavers Einwand ist korrekt, Menschen aus anderen Kulturen begegnet man erstmal skeptisch, wenn man vorher noch keinen Kontakt mit dieser Kultur gehabt hat, vor allem wenn es sich dann noch um Imigranten handelt. Aber zu sagen die Imigranten des 20 Jahrhunderts hatten es unkonfortabler als die heutigen Imigranten?  Ich bitte dich. Kommst du aus einem Kriegsgebiet gibt es kein Komfortabel und Unkonfortabel. Krieg ist Krieg, da ist es egal obs der 2WK war oder ein Bürgerkrieg in Timbuktu. 

Und wie gesagt, ich bin auch der Meinung das sich die heutigen Flüchtlinge von den damaligen in dem Punkt unterscheiden, dass sie aus anderen Kulturen entstammen. Aber daraus lässt sich nicht schlussfolgern, das diese Flüchtlinge automatisch kriminell sind, die Imigranten des 20 Jahrhunderts es nicht waren. 
Zudem bin ich der Meinung, dürften die meisten doch soweit sein, diskriminierendes denken endlich ablegen zu können wenn man als weißer vor einem schwarzen steht, ganz lasch gesagt.


----------



## Penman (20. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Aber was ich ja persönlich am witzigsten finde ist folgendes: Ich kenne viele die sich über die Flüchtlinge aufregen aber jetzt kommts. Deren Großeltern oder Urgroßeltern sind damals selbst nach Deutschland imigriert und zwar wegen genau den selben Motiven die die heutigen Flüchtlinge bzw. Imigranten auch haben und zwar ein besseres Leben haben zu wollen. Wenn man die Leute darauf hinweist kommt aber meistens eh nur: "Ja das war aber was ganz anderes!". Ja, aber nur in dem Punkt das Polen den Deutschen ähnlicher sind, als der Familienvater aus Nigeria, logisch. Sonst ist es genau das gleiche, und nur weil jemand eine schwarze Hautfarbe hat, den Islam als Religion oder arabisch spricht und aus dem Nahen Osten oder Afrika kommt, ist er nicht krimineller als Imigranten aus Europäischen Ländern.



Welche Großeltern wären denn damals freiwillig nach Deutschland geflüchtet, wo doch gerade Hitler sich ausgetobt hat? (Funfact: Er hätte heute Geburtstag gehabt) Juden und andere Gruppen sind geflohen und viele andere haben auch nicht mehr an eine Wiederkehr gedacht.

In der Nachrkiegszeit hat Deutschland Arbeit gehabt, die andere Länder nicht hatten. Zufällig hatten so einige Millionen Deutsche ihr Leben im Krieg gelassen. Die Plätze mussten neu besetzt werden. Hallo "Gast"-Arbeiter. Aus Gästen wurden Einheimische. Sie selbst hatten noch die Sprachbarriere. Die folgende Generation ebenfalls noch zu großen Teilen. Einige schafften einen Aufstieg aus der "Arbeiterklasse". Andere verloren ihren Job und leben jetzt von Sozialtransfers während sie den Luxus des Landes genießen und teilweise sogar noch an ihre Heimat verschicken (es soll durchaus Leute geben, die sich Medikamente verschreiben lassen und dann ins Heimatland schicken).
Die aktuelle Generation finde ich eigentlich sehr interessant. Insbesondere der Teil, der aktuell einen 3 Meter Schwanz hat, öffentliche Plätze mit Speichel bewässert und "Scheiß Deutschland" brüllt.
Genau diese Menschen kann man mitunter am starren Fremdenhass schuldig sprechen. Da würde mich die Meinung eines Pro-Multikulti interessieren.

Btw.: Deutschland will Fachkräfte importieren, weil wir sie selbst gerade nicht haben? Okay. Warten kann man natürlich auch nicht. Später haben wir dann wieder einen Überfluss. Aber kann mir jemand erklären, was wir mit der Menge an Flüchtlingen auf die Dauer machen? Alle einbürgern? Könnte gut sein, wenn sie sich auch einbürgern lassen wollen und nicht ihre Kultur starr weiter ausleben wollen. Das setzt für mich voraus, dass man passabel die deutsche Sprache beherrscht.

P.S.: Ich muss auf meinen letzten Beitrag noch mal eine Korrektur nachreichen: Sobald man erfolgreich den Asylantenstatus erreicht hat, kann man sich Arbeit suchen. Ich gehe nur davon aus, dass viele Firmen das nicht so prickelnd finden. Als staatliche Instanz könnte man so aber trotzdem für Arbeit für sie sorgen.


----------



## shadie (20. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Die ersten Zeilen wirken für mich wie einfach hingeklatscht. Was soll ich damit anfangen? Wovon redest du genau? Was hat das damit zu tun, wovon du da auch immer redest (wenn fallen mir grad nur die Kriegsgefangenen aus dem 2WK ein), das die heutigen Flüchtlinge die gleichen Motive haben, wie die damaligen?
> 
> Das ist doch zwei Klassen denken. Nightslavers Einwand ist korrekt, Menschen aus anderen Kulturen begegnet man erstmal skeptisch, wenn man vorher noch keinen Kontakt mit dieser Kultur gehabt hat, vor allem wenn es sich dann noch um Imigranten handelt. Aber zu sagen die Imigranten des 20 Jahrhunderts hatten es unkonfortabler als die heutigen Imigranten?  Ich bitte dich. Kommst du aus einem Kriegsgebiet gibt es kein Komfortabel und Unkonfortabel. Krieg ist Krieg, da ist es egal obs der 2WK war oder ein Bürgerkrieg in Timbuktu.
> 
> ...



Mir ging es darum dass du es "lustig findest", dass sich Bekannte von dir über Flüchtlinge aufregen, deren Großeltern aber selbst welche waren.

Für mich hörte sich das ganze stark nach dem 2. Weltkrieg an, daher war ich der Meinung, muss die Zeit in der das stattfand, nicht weiter vermerkt werden.

Und genau das kann man so nicht über einen Kamm scheren.

- Es gab damals Zuwanderer die beim Wiederaufbau geholfen haben.
- Oder eben Deutsche, welche (nein nicht als Kriegsgefangene, es sei denn man bezeichnet 3 jährige Kinder welche zu dem Krieg nichts beigetragen haben und eben so unschuldig daran waren wie wir, als Kriegsgefangene) nach Russland und sonstwohin verschleppt wurden und früher oder später oder eben gar nicht mehr zurück nach Deutschland kamen.

Das sind für mich keine "Flüchtlinge", das sind entweder Menschen welche in DE etwas zum Wiederaufbau beigetragen haben oder ebenen Leute welche früher schon hier wohnten, der Heimat aber entrissen wurden.

Das "Problem" was wir aber aktuell haben ist, dass in DE nichts mehr aufgebaut werden muss, das bedeutet, so viel Arbeit wie es früher gab, gibt es heute nicht.

Was sollen also die heutigen Asylanten arbeiten?
Sie werden es bei uns extrem schwer haben sich zu integrieren.
An Lehrkräften wird ja auch überall gespart, woher soll also die Bildung bzw. Sprachkenntnisse kommen?

Wie soll also jemand ohne Sprachkenntnisse auf dem deutschen Arbeitsmarkt Fuß fassen?

Und wie gesagt, bzgl. Kriminalitität halte ich mich raus da ich ein Mensch bin, der bei solchen Themen so lange ohne Vorurteile ist, bis er es selbst erlebt.
Ich bilde mir da keine Meinungen aus der Presse oder sonstigen Quellen.
Die können einfach nur voreingenommen sein.


Mir geht es nur darum, dass unser Staat sehr sehr träge auf die aktuelle Situation reagiert.


Entweder Flüchtlinge aufnehmen, dann aber auch gleich alles parat haben um diese unterstützen zu können
- Behausung
- Verpflegung
- Psychologen
- Lehrkräfte um die Menschen zu integrieren

Oder aber wenn man weiß, man kann sich das nicht leisten bzw. man kann den Leuten solch einen Standart nicht bieten,
Erst gar keine Flüchtlinge aufnehmen.


----------



## Putinversteher (20. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

"passend" zur Diskussion
Autos des Essener Ausländeramtes in Flammen - | WAZ.de


----------



## der-sack88 (20. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Tja, Straftaten im Umfeld von Migranten sind auch zu einem nicht ganz kleinen Teil von Rechtsextremen begangen. Gerade jetzt, wo überall Brandanschläge stattfinden. Und wenn man sich mal die Liste der Straftaten mal anguckt, die in den Heimen stattfinden, dann sind die meisten Kleinigkeiten. Da taucht dann auch auf, wenn ein Nachbar die Polizei gerufen hat, wenn ihm eine Person nicht gepasst hat, die an seinem Haus vorbeispaziert ist...
Mal abgesehen davon, dass viele Heime Gefängnissen gleichen, nur mit dem Unterschied, dass da durch Kriegsfolgen schwer geschädigte, psychisch Kranke oder Drogenabhängige auf einem Haufen hocken und dort quasi eingesperrt sind. Die haben alle absolute Höllenqualen hinter sich. Solange wir viele der Migranten wie Verbrecher oder gar Tiere behandeln wundert mich ehrlich gesagt, dass da nicht noch mehr passiert.

Ein anderer Punkt sind die Kosten. Wir bezahlen hunderte von Millionen, damit wir auch ja zugucken können, wie die potentiellen Migranten im Mittelmeer und an den Zäunen verrecken, weil sie erst in die EU müssen, um Asyl zu beantragen. Das Programm vorher, mit dem die Menschen gerettet wurden, war wenn ich mich recht entsinne gleich teuer. Für mich ist das ist ein unfassbares Verbrechen. Die, die das anordnen, sind aber natürlich auch die, die ein Weltbild propagieren, in dem Menschen nichts mehr wert sind und nur noch der Profit abstrakter Organisationen zählt, warum sich also wundern...
Mir macht diese gesamte Entwicklung Angst. Massenmord wird öffentlich geduldet und teilweise sogar befürwortet, Heime brennen wieder, in ganz Europa rückt man konsequent immer weiter nach rechts und der Mensch ist immer weniger wert.

Ganz guter Kommentar zum Thema.

Dem ganze setzt natürlich die Krone auf, dass wir mit unserer Waffen-, Agrar- und Wirtschaftspolitik das Elend noch vergrößern, das wir davor in den Kolonien angerichtet haben, wenn auch indirekter und weniger bestialisch. Aber erst die Flüchtlingsströme verursachen und dann nicht mit den Konsequenzen leben zu können und zehntausende faktisch zu ermorden ist schon hartes Brot.


----------



## Adi1 (20. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Solange die Menschen da unten, keine wirkliche Lebensperspektiven

bekommen, wird dass sowieso den Bach runtergehen. 

Da können die EU-Politiker rumkaspern wie Sie wollen.

Im Endeffekt, die Afrikaner, oder andere Flüchtlinge, haben halt Pech gehabt. 

Schicksal halt.


----------



## Beam39 (20. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



> Die haben alle absolute Höllenqualen hinter sich.



Und deswegen wünsche ich mir, dass jemand der aus Prinzip bzw. Ignoranz sagt "Alles scheiss Asyler", das gleiche durchmachen muss wie solch ein Flüchtling. 

"Sollen da bleiben wo sie sind" oder "Sollen ihre Ärsche bewegen und arbeiten" sagt sich mit vollgeschlagenem Bauch, fettem Gamer-PC, ultraflachem 4k Fernseher an der Wand und dem Bier in der Hand immer so leicht. 

Aber bei der Grippe schon halbtot aufm Bett liegen und weinen wie hart das Leben nur seie.

Diese Menschen sind dem Tod teilweise mehrmals von der Schippe gesprungen, haben ihre Familien verloren, mussten höllischen Schmerzen, verursacht durch diverseste Dinge, durchstehen, tagelang ohne Nahrung auskommen etc. etc. pp. und die Pegida-Gang schreit dann "Deutschland den Deutschen, wir wollen keine Asylanten."



Ich sage nicht dass wir jeden Aufnehmen sollen von wegen "Kommt einfach her, hier ist genug für alle da." - sowas geht völlig schief, was unschwer zu erkennen ist an diversen Vorfällen. Es muss einfach eine funktionierende Einbürgerungspolitik geschaffen werden, diese Menschen müssen auf die Kultur, das Leben und die Menschen hier eingestellt werden. Und wenn sich einige weigern bzw. ihr Verhalten nicht in geringster Weise ändern und das nicht zu schätzen wissen, so gehören sie dann wirklich dort hin wo sie herkamen.

Aber nicht im Vorfeld erstmal grundsätzlich NEIN schreien, das ist sehr Neandertalermäßig.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (20. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

ist schon schlimm was da passiert ist.
Ich bin auch der Ansicht das Deutschland helfen muss, das empfinde ich als menschliche Verpflichtung!

Andererseits denke ich man muss aber ganz klar aussortieren. Wenn ich Artikel lese wie z.B. muslimische Flüchtlinge anders gläubige über Board werfen, dann frage ich mich ernsthaft wie man solchen Leuten noch die Opferrolle zuschreiben kann.
Solche Untermenschen (ja sorry anders kann ich es nicht nennen) haben in meinen Augen jegliches Recht auf Asyl direkt verloren.


----------



## Nightslaver (20. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> Andererseits denke ich man muss aber ganz klar aussortieren. Wenn ich  Artikel lese wie z.B. muslimische Flüchtlinge anders gläubige über Board  werfen, dann frage ich mich ernsthaft wie man solchen Leuten noch die  Opferrolle zuschreiben kann.
> Solche Untermenschen (ja sorry anders kann ich es nicht nennen) haben in  meinen Augen jegliches Recht auf Asyl direkt verloren.



Ja das ist ein barbarisches Verhalten, leider wird man die, welche das gemacht haben nur schwer von denen trennen können die sich nicht daran beteiligt haben.


----------



## Oberst Klink (20. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Putinversteher schrieb:


> Da haste mich auch falsch verstanden  Ob wir jetzt einen Krieg dadurch verhindern können, indem wir den Amerikanern die Logistik in Europa das ja zum Drehpunkt für den Nahen Osten & Afrika fungiert unter dem Arsch wegziehen, sei mal dahingestellt - Aber wir haben zig möglichkeiten gehabt in den letzten 20-30 Jahren uns ganz klar gegen Kriegerische Handlungen auszusprechen - woran wir ja einerseits tagtäglich erinnert werden, das wir als Deutsche eine Verantwortung tragen usw. Aber offensichtlich 0 Interesse daran haben diese wahrzunehmen und uns eben das Chaos das angestellt wird zumindest klar entgegenzustellen und zu verurteilen. Stattdessen hüpfen wir seit ewigkeiten auf allen Kriegsschauplätzen rum, beteiligen uns an Kriegen und seis "nur" durch Logitik und schwafeln dabei was von "wieder mehr verantwortung übernehmen" - Nicht falsch verstehen - ich bin auch kein Pazifist - aber um abzusehen was damals passieren würde von Afghanistan über den Irak und Lybien und zig anderen Schauplätzen, musste man auch damals kein Hellseher sein, sondern einfach kritisch eins und eins zusammenzuzählen.



Noch mal ganz klar: Deutschland ist ein Vasall der USA und kein autonomer Staat, so wie es die meisten gerne glauben wollen. Wir können die Amis nicht mehr rauswerfen, da sie uns ja quasi noch besetzt halten. Selbst wenn mal einer der Waschlappen mutig genug ist und den Kopf aus dem Hintern der Amis zieht, wird diese das kaum beeindrucken. Wenn den Amis etwas nicht passt, wird saktioniert. Womit sollen wir den USA auch drohen? Mit unserer supermodernen, tollen Bundeswehr, unserer Luftwaffe? Der Marine? Sollen wir mit Wirtschaftlichen Restriktionen drohen? Deutschland ist auf dem internationalen, politischen Parkett nur eine Lachnummer, die immer wieder gerne in jedes Fettnäpfchen tritt und auf den dummen Hosenboden fällt. Kann sich noch jemand an die Spionage-Affäre erinnern? Wo unser unfassbar kompetenter Ex-Innenminister Herrmann von der CSU einen Kontrollbesuch bei den Amis abstattete, um auch ja sicher zu stellen, dass die NSA das Handy der Kanzlerin nicht mehr abhört? Dieser Vollhorst ließ sich einlullen und was noch schlimmer ist, er hat den ganzen Käse geglaubt und die Affäre damit für beendet erklärt. 

Also, was sollen wir verurteilen? Eigentlich machen wir das doch immer. Steinmeier, Merkel und wie sie alle heißen werden doch nie müde, alles zu verurteilen. Wenigstens lässt man nicht zu, dass wir in diverse Konflikte militärisch eingreifen. Dazu hätten wir auch weder das Material noch genug Soldaten. Und mit der Flinten-Uschi wird das auch nicht mehr besser, sofern man nicht Kindersitze im Leopard-Panzer mitzählt. 

Politisch und militärisch sagen die USA wo es lang geht. Die Vasallen Frankreich, GB, Deutschland, usw. folgen dann.
Wirtschaftlich haben sich längst die Großkonzerne die größten Stücke vom Kuchen gesichert und sich mit zahllosen Lobbyisten politisch abgesichert. 

Wenn sich an der Situation der Menschen in Afrika, dem nahen Osten, usw. etwas gravierend ändern soll, dann müssten eben diese genannten Parteien von selbst darauf kommen, dass sie mal ihre Nasen und Finger dort raushalten. Aber das wird nie passieren, denn den Großkonzernen ist das alles eh sch**ßegal, denen geht es nur um ihre Gewinne und Quartalsergebnisse. Und den USA kann es auch egal sein, denn welcher Flüchtling will schon quer über den Atlantik schippern müssen, wenn Europa doch so nah ist? Ginge es nach dem Verursacherprinzip, müsste man die Flüchtlinge aus Lybien, Syrien, usw. direkt per Flugzeug in die USA schicken. 

Und noch was zum Punkt "Vermehrung": In den Erstwelt-Ländern, wo eigentlich die idealen Bedingungen für Nachwuchs herrschen würden, gibt es mit die geringsten Geburtenraten. Wo liegt Deutschland im Schnitt? Bei 1,4 Kindern? Dort wo dagegen Hunger, Armut, Arbeitslosigkeit herrschen, liegen die Geburtenraten doppelt und dreifach so hoch, wie in Deutschland, Japan oder den meisten EU-Ländern, was völlig paradox ist. 
Vielleicht sollte man in den Drittewelt-Ländern kostenloses Internet und kostenlose Laptops verbreiten, auf deren Browsern youporn.com als Startseite eingerichtet ist. 
Dass die Welt überbevölkert ist, glaube ich auch. Es ist einfach idiotisch, blödsinnig und dumm überhaupt nur darüber nachzudenken, wie man all diese Menschen in Zukunft ernähren können wird. Denn wenn es wirklich mal 10, 15 oder 20 Milliarden Menschen geben sollte, wird jeder Baum gefällt sein, jeder Fisch aus den Ozeanen gefischt sein und jedes Stück Weidefläche wird verdorrt sein. Es ist völlig illusionorisch, dass dieser Planet so viele Menschen verkraftet, wenn wir jetzt schon drei, vier Planeten bräuchten um all unsere Bedürfnisse und Gelüste zu befriedigen.


----------



## shadie (20. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Beam39 schrieb:


> Und deswegen wünsche ich mir, dass jemand der aus Prinzip bzw. Ignoranz sagt "Alles scheiss Asyler", das gleiche durchmachen muss wie solch ein Flüchtling.
> 
> "Sollen da bleiben wo sie sind" oder "Sollen ihre Ärsche bewegen und arbeiten" sagt sich mit vollgeschlagenem Bauch, fettem Gamer-PC, ultraflachem 4k Fernseher an der Wand und dem Bier in der Hand immer so leicht.
> 
> ...




Das Problem ist unser Staat nimmt kein Geld dafür in die hand die Menschen ordentlich einzubürgern.
Wenn man so viel mitgemacht hat wäre es nicht verkehrt in den Behausungen Psychologen bereit zu stellen, aber nein,
stattdessen stellt man irgendwelche Wachdienste daher.

Wird geld für Bildung in die Hand genommen, sodass diese Menschen auch nur den hauch einer Chance haben in DE Arbeit zu finden?

Nö kostet ja geld.

Das heißt es wird einfach der Weg des geringsten Wiederstandes gegangen und man "füttert die Menschen durch", ich sehe den Sinn daher nicht.

Entweder solls der Staat ganz machen oder gar nicht.
Das was da aktuell abgezogen wird ist unter aller Kanone.

Schwer traumatisierten Menschen Asyl gewähren, aber nicht mal im entferntesten daran denken, 
dass man diesen Menschen neben Ernährung auch noch mit anderen Mitteln unterstützen muss um Sie in ein "normal geregeltes" Leben zu führen.
Die Leute bekommen teilweise erst 1-2 Wochen nach der Anreise Strom / ohne Strom keine Heizung / ohne Heizung ists in der Nacht arsch kalt
Da könnte ich den ganzen Tag nur so machen wenn ich das sehe/lese


----------



## pedi (20. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

wir haben ja sooooooooooooooo viel geld für das, das du forderst.
fordere das alles erst mal für die deutschen bürger.
dann erst kommt alles andere.


----------



## Oberst Klink (20. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



pedi schrieb:


> wir haben ja sooooooooooooooo viel geld für das, das du forderst.
> fordere das alles erst mal für die deutschen bürger.
> dann erst kommt alles andere.



Nun, wir könnten die Rechnung einfach an die USA weiter schicken, Stichwort: Verursacherprinzip. Zumindest mal für die Kosten der Flüchtlinge, die aus dem nahen Osten und anderen Ländern stammen, in denen die USA Krieg spielen. Allerdings würden die Amis das nicht ernst nehmen, denn es geht denen ja wie gesagt am A*sch vorbei was mit den Flüchtlingen passiert und was Deutschland zu melden gedenkt. Die lachen sich nur ins Fäustchen, ist ja nicht deren Problem.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (20. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



pedi schrieb:


> wir haben ja sooooooooooooooo viel geld für das, das du forderst.
> fordere das alles erst mal für die deutschen bürger.
> dann erst kommt alles andere.



Stimmt, sowas wie Sozialhilfe oder HartzIV müsste mal erfunden werden .:idee:

Auch mit Sammelunterkünften, gemeinschaftlichen Duschen und zweifelhaftem Sicherheitspersonal?

Geht es den abgehängten und perspektivlosen Deutschen denn wirklich so schlecht?
Ich denke nicht, auch da natürlich ebenso vieles falsch läuft.

Will auch da nicht verallgemeinern, aber im Gegensatz zu Asylsuchenden dürften die arbeiten und auch Autobahnabfahrten von Müll befreien, wie weiter oben vorgeschlagen wurde.
Gäbe sogar zusätzliches Geld dafür, aber die Resonanz auf vorgeschlagene 1€-Jobs ist ebenso gering,wie der Ideenreichtum zur Vermeidung dieser groß ist.


----------



## pedi (20. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

stimmt, es gibt hartz4 .
da bist du aber u.U. beschissener dran, als diese flüchtlinge.


----------



## der-sack88 (20. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Außerdem könnte man, wie schon gesagt, dass Geld, dass man in Zäune, Drohnen usw. investiert, um kontrollieren und überwachen zu können, wie viele Flüchtlinge im Mittelmeer sterben, einfach in die Unterbringung investieren, dann hätte man mehrere hundert Millionen Budget.

Und nach dem Verursacherprinzip müsste die EU auch zahlen. Die ist schließlich für die Zerstörung der ansässigen Agrarindustrie verantwortlich. Und Deutschland als einer der größten Waffenexporteure ist auch nicht ganz unschuldig, dass die sich gegenseitig noch besser die Köpfe einhauen können.


edit:


pedi schrieb:


> da bist du aber u.U. beschissener dran, als diese flüchtlinge.



Du weißt nicht wirklich, wie viele der Flüchtlinge untergebracht sind, oder? Dagegen ist Hartz4 das Paradies. Denen gehts hier garnicht mal so viel besser, mit der Ausnahme, dass sie nicht direkt durch Krieg oder Terror bedroht sind.


----------



## pedi (20. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

doch, ich weiß es. gegenüber auf der anderen strassenseite gibts 20 davon.
da ich in den besitzer des hauses kenne, weiß ich wie die wohnen. nicht schlechter als so mancher hartzer.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (20. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Du weißt nicht wirklich, wie viele der Flüchtlinge untergebracht sind, oder? Dagegen ist Hartz4 das Paradies. Denen gehts hier garnicht mal so viel besser, mit der Ausnahme, dass sie nicht direkt durch Krieg oder Terror bedroht sind.



Ich bitte dich, wir hatten ein paar in von den Asylanten in der Schule.

5 Tage nach dem Release ein iPhone 6 und nur Markenzeug wie Nike,Adidas usw.

Und wegen dieser Verpflichtung:

Wir sollen den Menschen helfen die ja unschuldig sind aber sie schmeißen Weiße und Christen übers Bord ? Oder bringen irgendwo in Afrika zig Leute um, weil Allah es will ? 

Haben die etwa keine Verpflichtungen ggü uns ? Viell. mal Intergration ? Aber wozu ? Man kriegt doch 2000€ Begrüßungsgeld dann eine Wohnung und alles kostenlos, sogar Taschengeld gibts. Aber Arbeit ? Neeeeh.

Bezgl. Leid und Krieg: Wieso gibts so viele Asylanten aus Tunesien ? Ich meine, dort ist es doch ruhig, flüchten die etwa vor der Sonne ?

Achso: So eine "Bootreise" kostet pro Person 6k$. Also wie wärst mal das Geld ins eigene Land zu investieren anstatt alles kostenlos in Europa zu bekommen ? 

Es nervt einfach, unsere Schule hat kriegt kaum Geld vom Staat, weil mehr nicht vorgesehen ist aber hauptsache Milionen und Milliarden € für Flüchtling ausgeben.

Edit: Entschuldig, es ist nur meine Meinung und es klingt hier leider deutlich schärfer und aggresiver als ich es wollte. Mir ist natürlich bewusst dass nicht jeder böse und faul ist. Es gibt jedoch genung von der schlechten Sorte. Ich habe nur meine Erfahrungen wiedergespielt ( kenne mindestens 10 Aylanten), es könnte einfach sein, dass in unserer Gegend man nur solche Leute findet.


----------



## pedi (20. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

schade, dass man nur einmal "gefällt mir" klicken kann.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Seeefe (20. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Ich bitte dich, wir hatten ein paar in von den Asylanten in der Schule.
> 
> 5 Tage nach dem Release ein iPhone 6 und nur Markenzeug wie Nike,Adidas usw.
> 
> ...



Das ist eine Sichtweise die der Entfernung zwischen einer Tapete und der Wand ähnelt. 

Garkeine Ahnung aber hauptsache die Asylanten werden offensichtlich mit Luxus überschüttet wenn sie nach D kommen. 

Es nervt mich einfach, das dem Geld nachgeheult wird, welches bei uns für Flüchtlinge ausgegeben wird, aber ein Drecks Flughafen Milliarden kostet, aber sich da jeder eigentlich nur kaputt lacht und mehr als alles andere durch die Satiresendungen gezogen worden ist, an aller erster Front Mario Barth. 

Die Gelder die für Flüchtlinge ausgegeben werden stehen aber mal ganz weit untern auf der Ausgabenliste Deutschlands bzw. unserer Gesellschaft.  

Zumal wo soll es in Tunesien den ruhig sein? Seit den Unruhen während des arabischen "Frühlings" läuft da drüben doch garnichts mehr.

Außerdem ist dir offensichtlich nicht bewusst, das es unzählige Asylanten aus Syrien etc. momentan bei uns gibt, die einen super Abschluss haben und eig. arbeiten wollen würden, wenn sie den dürften. Das wird denen aber vom Vater Staat verwehrt. 

Diese oberflächlichen Sichtweisen in diesen Diskussionen akutell, obs das Flüchtlingsproblem ist oder die Ukraine oder war auch immer nervt mich extremst. Die Juden hatten vorm 2WK auch immer mehr Geld als der normale Deutsche. Ja, mir ist bewusst diese Vergleiche kann man mittlerweile nicht mehr hören, ich auch nicht, aber das ist die selbe Ebene wie das Geschwafel, die Flüchtlinge die hier herkommen kriegen doch alles geschenkt ohne dafür was zu tun.


----------



## der-sack88 (20. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Alles kostenlos? Meine Güte...

Natürlich gibts positive Beispiele. Hier im Dorf gibts ein Heim mit Osteuropäern, da kommen nie klagen, es scheint alles ganz ordentlich zu laufen. Gut, es ist eine reiche Gegend. Aber so müsste es überall aussehen. Tuts aber nicht. Die Übergriffe von Seiten Rechtsradikaler hat sich mittlerweile verdreifacht, ohne dass ein Ende der Anschläge abzusehen ist, die Flüchtlinge werden teilweise in ihren Heimen eingesperrt, leben zwischen Schimmel und Rattengift, werden von besoffenen Nazis, die sich irgendwie an eine Betreuerstelle gemogelt haben, gefoltert, medizinische Versorgung gibts teilweise auch nicht, geschweige denn ein psychische Versorgung für die Kriegstraumatisierten. Dazu sind die Heime teilweise vollkommen überfüllt. Es gibt Flüchtlinge, die mittlerweile aussagen, dass es in ihren Heimen zugeht wie in einem syrischen Gefängnis.

edit:
@SpeCnaZ
Wenn du allen Erntes behaupten willst, in Heimen wie diesem würde den Leuten 2000€, eine Wohnung und Taschengeld geschenkt, ist das nur noch menschenverachtend, tut mir Leid.
Das die Leute nicht arbeiten DÜRFEN ist dir aber auch klar, oder? Und integrieren dürfen sie sich ebenso nicht, bzw. es wird ihnen extrem erschwert. Erwartest du, dass sie ohne Lehrer und irgendeine Möglichkeit, an Bildung zu kommen, vom Krieg und vielleicht dem Verlust der ganzen Familie noch traumatisiert, in ein paar Wochen deutsch lernen?


----------



## Seeefe (20. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Regt mich das Forum grad auf...Tripplepost sry


----------



## Seeefe (20. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Bitte #86 und 85 löschen.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (20. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Und integrieren dürfen sie sich ebenso nicht, bzw. es wird ihnen extrem erschwert. Erwartest du, dass sie ohne Lehrer und irgendeine Möglichkeit, an Bildung zu kommen, vom Krieg und vielleicht dem Verlust der ganzen Familie noch traumatisiert, in ein paar Wochen deutsch lernen?



Natürlich erwartet keiner dass sie von heute auf morgen perfekt Deutsch können. Aber nach 3-4 könnte man schon etwas erwarten oder ?

Lies dir bitte die Ergänzung oben. 

Ich kenne leider zu viele die sogar nach 5 Jahren nur so etwas wie: "Ziggareten, bitte" sagen können.  Wie schon gesagt ich gebe hier meine Erfahrungen weiter, ich lasse mich aber gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen (!).


----------



## der-sack88 (20. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Das Problem, dass die meisten ganz schwer an Bildung kommen, bleibt aber. Wie gesagt, wir erleichtern ihnen die Integration nicht und erschweren sie teilweise, was gerade wenn Leute, die eine ganz schwere Zeit hinter sich haben und wochen- oder monatelang aufeinander hocken, ohne dass sich jemand um sie kümmert, mittel- bis langfristig fatal ist. Hier gehts wohl gemerkt um diejenigen, die gerade flüchten oder geflüchtet sind, und dann den Umweg übers Mittelmeer nehmen müssen, weil die EU sich mit den Maßnahmen, die Flüchtlinge entweder im Meer ertrinken zu lassen und garnicht erst an Land kommen zu lassen oder an Zäunen vergammeln zu lassen effektiv aus den eigenen Asylgrundsätzen herrauswindet. Auf der einen Seite Asyl nur bewilligen, solange der Bewerber in der EU ist, und auf der anderen Seite über Leichen gehen, damit möglichst keiner hier ankommt, hinterlässt einen mehr als faden Beigeschmack. Und die, die es packen, haben eine absolute Tortur hinter sich. Und was erwartet sie hier? Schimmel, Gift, Folter, Brandanschläge. Für die, die aktuell vor IS oder Hungerkatastrophen in Afrika flüchten, ist die Lage eine ganz andere als für die, die schon 3-4 Jahre hier sind.

Ich bezweifle, dass man in solchen Heimen, wie dem oben verlinkten, überhaupt 3-4 Jahre überleben würde, ohne zumindest schwere bleibende gesundheitliche Schäden zu behalten, immerhin sind die Flüchtlinge in solchen Heimen teilweise eingesperrt, viel Frischluft ist da nicht. Wenn man makaber sein will kann man ja sagen, dass sich das Problem Flüchtlinge vielleicht schon gelöst hätte, wenn die Zustände in allen Heimen schon seit Jahren so wären...


----------



## Nightslaver (21. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Langsam aber sicher wird diese Diskusion nur noch leidig und etwas lächerlich. Ihr dreht euch doch hier im Kreis und pickt auf einzelnen Körnern rum statt euch mal an zu schauen wo denn die sitzen welche maßgeblich dazu bei tragen das es Krisen, Ausbeutung und Kriege in der Welt gibt.
Schaut euch doch mal alleine die 127 reichsten Menschen auf dem Planeten an, da haben wir Leute wie Leute wie Carlos Slim Helu, 69 Mrd.$, und international tätiger Tyccon, Warren Buffet, 44 Mrd.$, von Berkshire Hathaway (Invest) dabei, Leute wie Bernard Arnault, 41 Mrd.$, von LVMH (Luxusgüter), Leute wie Amancio Ortega, 37,5 Mrd.$, von Zara (Mode), Eike Batista, 30 Mrd.$, die ihr Geschäft mit Rohstoffen in der ganzen Welt macht, Stefan Persson, 26 Mrd.$, von H&M (Mode), Li Ka-shing 25,5Mrd.$, welcher Investor ist,  Susanne Klatten, 13 Mrd.$, BMW (Auto), Stefan Quandt, 11,2 Mrd.$, BMW (Auto), Curt Engelhorn, 6,6 Mrd.$,  Boehringer (Pharma) usw. usf.

'Forbes': Die reichsten Menschen der Welt 2012

Größtenteils Leute, und alleine von denn 127 reichsten gibt es noch weit mehr die in diese Kategorie fallen, die ihr Vermögen auf dem Rücken armer Länder erwirtschaften, Rohstoffe und Arbeitskraft ausbeuten und zu Unternehmen gehören die meisterlich darin sind sich ihrer sozialen Verantwortung zu enziehen. Und wir reden hier nur von den privaten Personen, schauen wir uns doch mal die 30 größten Unternehmen der Welt an:

Da sind vertreten: PetroChina (Petroindustrie), Petrobras (Petroindustrie), Eni (Petroindustrie), eon (Energieversorger), eDF (Energieversorger), Barclays (Bank), Citi (Investmentbank), Goldman Sachs (Investmentbank), ConocoPhillips (Energieversorger), Santander (Bank), AXA (Versicherungen und Finanzdienstleister), Gazprom (Erdgasproduzent), AIG (Versicherungen und Finanzdienstleister), Chevron (Rohstoffförderer), Total (Petroindustrie), Allianz(Versicherungen und Finanzdienstleister), BNP Paribas (Finanzdienstleister), Royal Bank of Scotland (Bank), Berkshire Hathaway (Versicherungen), ING Groep (Finanzdienstleister), BP (Petroindustrie), Shell ( Petroindustrie), ExxonMobil (Petroindustrie), JP Morgan (Investmentbank), Bank of America (Bank), HSBC (Finanzdienstleister).

Die 30 weltgrößten Unternehmen | Top-Ranking | finanzen.net

Alleine 25 der 30 weltgrößten Unternehmen sind Banken, Finanzdienstleister, Energiekonzerne und aus der Petroindustrie und machen ihr Geld durch fragwürdige Investments, Ausbeutung von Rohstoffen und Arbeitskraft in armen Ländern.

Ihr wollt den Flüchtlingen helfen? Dann geht gegen diese Konzerne und Menschen vor die zusammen auf Billionen Dollar an Geldern sitzen die, die durch ihre Lobbyarbeit und Gelder dafür sorgen das sie Länder in Afrika, im nahen Osten und anderswo, ihrer Rohstoffe berauben können!
Die dafür sorgen damit Regionen destabilisiert werden um dort gute Geschäfte machen zu können!
Die an Börsen auf Lebensmittel spekulieren und so in armen Ländern für zusammenbrechende Agraindustrien sorgen!
Die Hungerlöhne zahlen und Menschen unter unwürdigen Bedingungen arbeiten lassen, nur um ihren Investoren ordentliche Renditen ausschüten zu können!
Die sich nicht, oder kaum, trotz ihres horenden Vermögens, an sozialen Kosten der Gesellschaft beteiligen und die die Umwelt zerstören!

Geht endlich gegen die Politik auf die Straße, straft sie bei den Wahlen ab, oder verweigert sie zu wählen, die die von diesen Konzernen direkt und indirekt hoffiert und gesteuert werden und hört endlich auf darüber zu debatieren und streiten ob der Flüchtling seine 2 Euro zu recht bekommt, zu recht hier sein darf, oder nicht.
Das ist doch alles Erbsenzählerei und labatiererei um das eigentliche Problem drum herum und hilft weder dem Flüchtling, noch irgend einem anderen.
Die Probleme, die Kriege, die verfehlte Politik, das alles ist auf solche Unternehmen und Personen zurück zu führen die sich bereichern an den Umständen wie sie sind und wenn wir da 100 Mrd. Euro an Hilfszahlungen nach Afrika geben, oder 20 Millionen Flüchtlinge in Deutschland aufnehmen, es wird nichts an der Politik ändern und nicht die Probleme dieser Leute, oder unsere mit ihnen lösen. Wir helfen damit niemanden, außer diesen Personen, Spekulanten und Großinvestoren, sowie Unternehmen, die ihre Politik der Ausbeutung und Bereicherung weiter betreiben können und das auf dem Rücken vom Rest der Menschen!


----------



## pedi (21. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

hast du schön geschrieben-hast du auch das passende rezept dafür.
du glaubst doch nicht allen ernstes, dass die reichsten der reichen sich darum kümmern.
sicher werden die spenden, für was auch immer, aber nur und ausschliesslich aus steuergründen.
(dem einzigen superreichen, dem ich glaube, dass er aus menschlichen gründen spendet, ist bill gates)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Ich greife mal auf. Geburtenkontrolle, wäre in einigen Ländern sicherlich eine gute Idee aber dazu müsste erstmal die Kirche den Muff aus dem Kaftan blasen. Der zweite Punkt wäre das Verhütung Geld kostet was auch kaum jemand hat. Thema USA, klar können wir den Revolverhelden mal Langnese zeigen. Es geht dabei ja nicht um kriegerische Aktionen was hier schon mal auftauchte sondern man kann auch mit anderen Mitteln denen Magenschmerzen bereiten ( wir sind ja schließlich keine von deren Kolonien ).
Asylverfahren müssten gestrafft und soweit reformiert werden das man eine Abschiebung schneller durchführen könnte. Gerade Personen die mit dem hiesigen Gesetz nicht konform gehen sollte man schnell ausweisen. Generell wären einheitliche Regeln sinnvoll wie auch die Auflagen die man sich erarbeiten muss.

Ich selber habe seit der Kindheit schon mehrfach die Untiefen des Lebens kennen gelernt und muss sagen das man als Deutscher keinesfalls auf Rosen gebettet wurde, sei es vom Sozialamt oder Kirche. Auch habe ich in Teilen merken müssen das Asylanten wirklich besser behandelt wurden. Nein ich bin kein Rassist und habe über Jahre den halben Erdball bereist und viele Menschen kennengelernt und seit meiner Kindheit auch Umgang mit den " Gastarbeitern ". Es sind Minderheiten die jemanden in Verruf bringen wie auch Vorurteile die ich im Ausland auch bemerken musste.

Generell wäre natürlich Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe die bessere Option aber leider ist nicht jedes Land dem eigenen gleich und Korruption oder was auch immer ein fester Bestandteil.


----------



## Penman (21. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Man darf vielleicht auch mal erwähnen, dass Deutschland ca. 75% der Flüchtlinge kein Asyl gewährt hat. Ganz so einfach ist das nämlich nicht, an den "Luxus" zu kommen.

Die Aussage, dass Asylanten nach wenigen Tagen an der Schule ausschließlich Markenklamotten und ein iPhone besitzen klingt für mich einfach zu absurd.
Die Familien sind nicht gerade klein und die werden sicherlich besseres zu kaufen haben, als 2 iPhones und eine Reihe Markenklamotten für die Kids (außer sie bekommen tatsächlich ein immenses Einkommen von 4500 Euro im Monat, wie mal ein Dokument belegen wollte - ich konnte auf die Schnelle nicht herausfinden, ob das wahr ist oder nicht).

Der Bund hat praktischerweise mal einen Migrationsbericht 2013 veröffentlicht. Darunter finden sich unter anderem im Kapitel 3.4 Asylverfahren und genauer die "Tabelle 3-25: Entscheidungen des Bundesamtes für Migration und Flüchtlinge von 1990 bis 2013" wonach im Jahr 2013 nur 1,1% der Anträge tatsächlich Asyl gewährt wurde. Ca. 24% konnten wir aber aus gewissen Verboten nicht wieder wegschicken und diese Menschen liegen uns dann dank des humanitäres Aufenthaltsrechts ohne Asyl auf der Tasche.
Gründe sind unter anderem, dass diesen Menschen nachgewiesen wurde, sich über ein anderes "sicheres Land" Zutritt zu Deutschland verschafft zu haben.
Damit kann man als solcher Flüchtling gar nicht auswählen, nach Deutschland zu kommen, wenn man z.B. über Italien gekommen ist.
Bei allen anderen, die wir nicht wieder abschieben können, würde mich die Beweggründe interessieren, nach Deutschland zu reisen. Viele kommen aus Afghanistan, Irak oder Russland. Warum schlagen sie also in Deutschland auf?

Um auf die Überschrift zurückzukommen: Ich könnte langsam kotzen. Das schlägt jetzt mediale Wellen, die ganze Städte einreißen können. Nirgends wird man mehr verschont davon und es wird ein gigantisches Drama mit Forderungen an die Politik gemacht. Überall hört man jetzt wieder: Es ist unsere menschliche Pflicht, diesen Menschen zu helfen.
Dass wir schon teilweise als "Flüchtlingsheim Europas" bezeichnet werden, interessiert niemanden. Mama Merkel regiert doch wunderbar!


----------



## Oberst Klink (21. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Nun, Geld regiert die Welt. So ist es und so wird es immer bleiben, außer die Menschheit entwickelt sich geistig dramatisch weiter. Woran ich aber nicht glaube.


----------



## oelkanne (21. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Hab nur die Überschrift gelesen... Und ja warum wohl?? Entweder verdient da jemand mit oder weil kein deutscher dabei war.


----------



## Oberst Klink (21. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



oelkanne schrieb:


> Hab nur die Überschrift gelesen... Und ja warum wohl?? Entweder verdient da jemand mit oder weil kein deutscher dabei war.



Was kann man den Leuten vorwerfen? Dass sie ihre Regierungen gewählt haben? Ihr Konsumverhalten? Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen: Mich interessiert es auch nicht mehr, ob an einem Tag jetzt 10 Flüchtlinge oder 10000 im Mittelmeer ertrinken. Durch die Berichterstattung der Medien ist das längst zu etwas alltäglichem geworden, genau wie die Konflikte im Irak, Afghanistan, Syrien, Sudan, usw. Wie schon gesagt, unser Gehirn blendet unwichtige Informationen aus, denn diese Informationen sind nicht wichtig für uns. Sie beeinflussen unser Leben kaum oder gar nicht. Selbst der Absturz der Germanwings-Maschine interessiert kaum noch jemanden, obwohl da viele Deutsche an Bord waren.
Was sollen wir normalen Bürger auch tun? Es ist egal wen wir wählen, denn das hat keinen Einfluss auf den Flüchtlingsstrom. Wir könnten unser Kaufverhalten ändern, was aber auch nur minimale Einflüsse hätte und es ist illusionorisch zu glauben, dass der Großteil der Bevölkerung das einsehen würde. 

Zur eigentlichen Sache: In den Medien regt sich in den letzten Tagen etwas, es wird überlegt was getan werden kann. Aber das ist auch wieder viel heiße Luft.


----------



## der-sack88 (21. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Dass die Medien überlegen ist schön und gut, politisch ist eine humanere Lösung aber nicht gewollt. Wir hatten ja z.B. mal Mare Nostrum, nur wurde das leider eingestellt. Italien allein hats geschafft, ein wirksames Programm auf die Beine zu stellen, um sowohl die Flüchtlinge zu retten als auch die Halsabschneider aufzugreifen, die die völlig überfüllten Nussschalen erst möglich machen. Stattdessen haben wir jetzt Frontex, die offen Menschenrechtsverletzungen zugeben, und die ganze EU, immerhin Friedensnobelpreisträgerin, bekommt weit weniger zustande, als Italien vorher im Alleingang...

Der Vergleich mit Germanwings ist unpassend. Zum einen rechnet man mit sowas nicht, wodurch das Entsetzen kurz nach dem Unglück größer ist, auf der anderen Seite steckt aber kein System dahinter... im Mittelmeer schon.


Aber irgendwie kommt es einem immer mehr vor, als wären einem die Hände gebunden. Protest kommt in den Medien nur vor, wenn Gewalt oder Nazis im Spiel sind, so traurig das ist. In Frankfurt wurde von 17000 auf dem Römer friedlich gegen die EZB demonstriert, in den Medien war fast ausschließlich nur von den Krawallen einiger weniger Gewalttouristen die Rede. Die Aktionen gegen TTIP gehen komplett unter, auch wenn die Bürger es nahezu geschlossen ablehnen. Und wenn die NPD mal wieder ein paar dutzend Nazis auf die Straße bekommt, kriegt man das sofort zu lesen. Ich denke da könnte man noch ewig weitermachen.
Und mit Wahlen lässt sich momentan eh wenig ausrichten, bis die große CDU-Stammwählerschaft weggestorben ist, so hart das vielleicht klingen mag. Bis dahin gibts halt schwarze Politik, weil die Juniorpartner sich immer schön mit Mutti auf eine Linie begeben.

Irgendwie fühlt man sich, als seien einem die Hände gebunden... da geht man gegen TTIP und EZB, für Asyl und Toleranz usw. auf die Straße, wählt immer Alternativen zu Schwarz/Rot/Gelb/Grün und was passiert? Immer das genaue Gegenteil...


----------



## Amon (21. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Australien macht das schon richtig, da kann Europa viel lernen. Diese Unglücke kann man am besten verhindern indem man dafür sorgt dass die Boote gar nicht erst ablegen.


----------



## aloha84 (21. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Amon schrieb:


> Australien macht das schon richtig, da kann Europa viel lernen. Diese Unglücke kann man am besten verhindern indem man dafür sorgt dass die Boote gar nicht erst ablegen.



Was heißt jetzt "richtig"?
Die lassen sie nicht auf das australische Festland, aber Flüchtlinge gibts auf dem Meer trotzdem, die werden halt abgefangen und auf eine Insel verfrachtet.
Und die Insel wird von einem Privatunternehmen mehr schlecht als recht verwaltet, Ergebnis: haarsträubende Zustände.
Ob das jetzt "richtig" ist, muss jeder selbst entscheiden.


----------



## der-sack88 (21. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Auch das ist politisch nicht gewollt. Das Ziel von Mare Nostrum war, zum einen die, die sowieso schon auf dem Mittelmeer waren, zu retten, und dazu die Schleuser im Hintergrund auszuschalten, um diese Zustände auf Dauer einzudämmen. Jetzt lässt man eben alle fürs selbe Geld ertrinken und scheißt drauf, wieviele Schleuser sich an verzweifelten bereichern.
Wenn man gewollt hätte, wäre das alles ohne Probleme möglich... man will es nur nicht.

Übrigens kostet der australische Weg auch einiges, zudem ähneln sich die Wege teilweise. Hier wie dort werden z.B. teilweise Boote wieder aufs Meer gedrängt, damit möglichst keiner an Land kommt und Asyl beantragen kann.
Am einfachsten wäre, Afrika eine Zukunft zu geben, aber daran ist unsere Entwicklungshilfe leider auch nicht mehr interessiert. Seit Niebel gehts da leider nur noch darum, dass am Ende für uns Profit rausspringen muss.


----------



## DarkScorpion (21. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Nein der einzige Weg ist allen Wirtschaftsflüchtlingen gleich ein Rückflugticket zu verpassen. 

Denn sollte die EU nicht mehr jeden aufnehmen spricht sich sogar auch bei den Afrikanern rum. Und schon will keiner mehr in die EU und nimmt echten Flüchtlingen die um Leib und Leben fürchten müssen einen Platz weg


----------



## Adi1 (21. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Nee, das Problem liegt ja eher darin, dass es dort unten meistens gar keine funktionierende  Staatsverwaltung gibt. 

Ohne Bildung, ohne Gesundheitswesen wie soll es denn da weitergehen?
Wenn ich sehe, dass die UNO ein Bevölkerungswachstum bis 2050
um weitere 1,5 Mrd. Menschen alleine in Afrika annimmt.

Dann sind die Flüchtlingsströme momentan noch sehr gering. 

Die Frage ist jetzt, braucht Europa in Zukunft vlt. 400-500 Mio. Erntehelfer.


----------



## aloha84 (21. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Könnte auch der Beginn einer Völkerwanderung werden, gabs ja bereit häufig in der humanen geschichte.


----------



## Adi1 (21. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Könnte auch der Beginn einer Völkerwanderung werden, gabs ja bereit häufig in der humanen geschichte.



Ja, so wird es kommen, deswegen schottet sich Europa doch ab.


----------



## Putinversteher (21. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Nein der einzige Weg ist allen Wirtschaftsflüchtlingen gleich ein Rückflugticket zu verpassen.
> 
> Denn sollte die EU nicht mehr jeden aufnehmen spricht sich sogar auch bei den Afrikanern rum. Und schon will keiner mehr in die EU und nimmt echten Flüchtlingen die um Leib und Leben fürchten müssen einen Platz weg



Du hast aber schon mitbekommen das Lybien in einem Bürgerkrieg versinkt ? Das gerade in Afrika die Not in vielen Teilen des Kontinents so groß ist, das es dabei nicht um einfache Wirtschaftsflucht ala "lass mal nach Europa gehen damit wir unseren Lebenstandart aufbessern können" sondern die Menschen dort Tag für Tag ums überleben kämpfen ? 


Zum Thema: 
Ich bin bei dem Thema insgesammt sehr zwiegespalten, einerseits versuche ich auch die Leute zu verstehen, die sich schwer mit den Asylanten tun und soziale Spannungen dadurch kann man nicht einfach immer mit der Nazi Keule beantworten. Dazu kommt auch noch mMn. das die Antwort nicht lauten kann "lasst einfach alle Menschen in der Not aufnehmen" sondern lieber zu schauen wo wir diese Not mitversursachen und dafür antworten zu finden. Mal ehrlich - die Asylanten hier werden eben nicht wie Könige behandelt, sondern sind hier in den Augen von vielen einfach Dreck und kriegen das tagtäglich zu spüren - wer tut sich das schon freiwillig an, wenn er sonst von der Not nicht dazu getrieben wird ? Und ich glaube auch das Afrikaner wie alle anderen Menschen auf der Welt an ihrer Heimat hängen - wär da eben das Chaos nicht so übertrieben.
Und generell wärs schön wenn manche Leute sich überlegen würden, das sie einfach Glück hatten hier geboren zu sein - das hat nichts mit verdienst oder leistung zu tun. Oder sich auch mal in die Lage der Leute zu versetzen, was wäre z.B. wenn hier das totale Chaos ausbricht, wärt ihr dann nicht auch froh Asyl in einem anderen Land zu erhalten ? Und wärs dann nicht noch ganz klasse wenn ihr dort nicht wie Faule Untermenschen behandelt werden würdet, weil die Bevölkerung dort nichtmal hintergründe der Asylpolitik kennt die z.B. dafür sorgt das ihr nichtmal eine Arbeitserlaubnis erhaltet ?


----------



## Nightslaver (21. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Ja, so wird es kommen, deswegen schottet sich Europa doch ab.



Europa würde auch keine Völkerwanderung verkraften. Momentan mag es hier noch so sein das genug für alle die hier sind und viele die her kommen wollen da ist, aber was wenn die Zustände in Afrika durch Klimaveränderung und Kriege sich bis 2050 noch weiter zuspitzen würde und es nicht mehr nur ein paar Millionen wären die Richtung Europa aufbrechen sondern plötzlich dann 200, oder 300 Millionen, oder noch mehr, nach Europa wollen um was vom Kuchen ab zu bekommen?
Sind die die jetzt schreien, ja ja ja, mehr Flüchtlinge dann auch noch bereit jeden wilkommen zu heißen der hier ein besseres Leben sucht?
Ich bezweifle es, weil dann wird es auch hier kritisch, wenn die Bevölkerung innerhalb kurzer Zeit um 1/4 bis 1/3 zunehmen würde, von sozialen Problemen in diesem Zusammenhang mal ganz abgesehen.

Es wäre daher im Interesse Europas eine Lösung zu finden und die kann nicht daraus bestehen mehr Geld für Entwicklungshilfe nach Afrika zu geben, das hat die letzten 40-50 Jahre schon keinen längerfristigen Erfolg gebracht, oder mehr Flüchtlinge nach Europa zu lassen.
Das bringt alles nichts, das lindert nur die Symptome, hilft aber nicht zur Heilung der Krankheit und verhindert nicht das selbige am Ende schlimmer wird.

Auch auf die Gefahr hin mich zu wiederholen, Europa muss endlich seine Probleme hier vor Ort lösen, es endlich schaffen sich gegen die amerikanische Politik zu stellen die Europa nur Probleme verschaft und ausschließlich zum Vorteil der wirtschaftlichen und politischen Interessen der USA gereicht. Außerdem muss Europa die soziale Schieflage angehen die dafür sorgt das die großen Unternehmen und die Menschen die Vermögen besitzen sich auf Kosten anderer Länder in Afrika und anderswo, bereichern können, indem sie die Arbeitskraft und Ressourcen dort unten ausbeuten und die damit verursachten Probleme auf die Allgemeinheit in den europäischen Ländern und deren Steuergelder, sowie Spendenbereitschaft, abwältzen.
Zu guter letzt muss die ganze Menschheit es endlich schaffen weg von diesem pervertierten System, das sich Kapitalismus schimpft, zu kommen!

Wir brauchen endlich etwas das der wirtschaftlichen und ökonomischen Entwicklung des 21 Jhr. Gerecht wird, das allen Menschen ein würdiges Leben gestattet, ohne sich sorgen machen zu müssen ob sie morgen noch etwas zu essen, sowie sauberes Wasser, haben, ihren Strom noch bezahlen können, oder das Geld haben am Leben in der Gesellschaft teil zu nehmen.
Wir brauchen etwas das denn der wirtschaftlichen Entwicklung gerecht wird, das wir eben nicht wie vor 120 Jahren immer mehr Arbeitskräfte brauchen die in Fabriken arbeiten, sondern dank Automatisierung und effizienterer Maschinen immer weniger und das eben nicht für jeden Menschen eine Arbeit vorhanden ist von der er menschenwürdig leben kann und Geld für ein ordentliches Leben zu verdienen im Stande ist.
Diese Dinge würden auch armen Ländern in Afrika wirklich helfen indem sie auch dort die Bedingungen und Vorraussetzungen für die Menschen wieder besser machen! Nicht aber indem wir mehr Flüchtlinge zu uns lassen, was nichts an denn Zuständen in Afrika ändert, oder dort mehr Geld reinpumpen was auf halben Weg von korrupten Politikern und Stämmen sowieso zum großen Teil verschwindet und in Form von Luxus für weniger oder Waffen vom Schwarzmarkt für den nästen Bürgerkrieg wieder auftaucht!

Schaffen wir das aber nicht wird Europa, genau wie Afrika momentan, früher oder später an diesen Zuständen, die durch den momentanen Kurs entstehen kaputt gehen und Zustände wie zu Zeiten der Völkerwanderung ins weströmische Reich noch das "angenehmste" sein was uns hier blühen wird und genau wie selbiges werden wir daran zu Grunde gehen!


----------



## DarkScorpion (21. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Putinversteher schrieb:


> Du hast aber schon mitbekommen das Lybien in einem Bürgerkrieg versinkt ? Das gerade in Afrika die Not in vielen Teilen des Kontinents so groß ist, das es dabei nicht um einfache Wirtschaftsflucht ala "lass mal nach Europa gehen damit wir unseren Lebenstandart aufbessern können" sondern die Menschen dort Tag für Tag ums überleben kämpfen ?



Du hast aber auch schon mitbekommen, dass in Deutschland der Großteil der Asylanträge abgelehnt werden.


----------



## aloha84 (21. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Du hast aber auch schon mitbekommen, dass in Deutschland der Großteil der Asylanträge abgelehnt werden.



Naja der Großteil der Antragssteller kommt ja nicht über das Mittelmeer.
â€¢ HauptherkunftslÃ¤nder von Asylbewerbern 2015 | Statistik

Knapp die Hälfte z.B.: kommen aus dem Kosovo.....das liegt unter anderem daran, dass dort unten z.T. im Fernsehen Werbung gemacht wird, Asyl in Dt zu beantragen.


----------



## Amon (21. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Du hast aber auch schon mitbekommen, dass in Deutschland der Großteil der Asylanträge abgelehnt werden.


Und wieviele werden von den abgelehnten Asylbewerbern auch wirklich abgeschoben? Der Innenminister von NRW hat sich letzt noch damit gerühmt dass man doch knapp 2300 abgeschoben hat als die Städte gesagt haben es wird knapp. Bei den gut 50000 abgelehnten Asylbewerbern die wir hier in NRW haben ist 2300 schon die riesen Menge. Bleiben ja nur 47700 die immer noch versorgt werden ohne dafür auch nur irgendetwas zu leisten.


----------



## aloha84 (21. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Amon schrieb:


> Und wieviele werden von den abgelehnten Asylbewerbern auch wirklich abgeschoben? Der Innenminister von NRW hat sich letzt noch damit gerühmt dass man doch knapp 2300 abgeschoben hat als die Städte gesagt haben es wird knapp. Bei den gut 50000 abgelehnten Asylbewerbern die wir hier in NRW haben ist 2300 schon die riesen Menge. Bleiben ja nur 47700 die immer noch versorgt werden ohne dafür auch nur* irgendetwas zu leisten.*



....leisten zu dürfen.


----------



## Amon (21. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Ja, ich weiss auch dass die nicht arbeiten dürfen aber trotzdem bekommen die den Hartz Satz.


----------



## aloha84 (21. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Amon schrieb:


> Ja, ich weiss auch dass die nicht arbeiten dürfen aber trotzdem bekommen die den Hartz Satz.



Nicht ganz aber ähnlich, wie viel Bargeld sie bekommen ist z.B.: von Kommune zu Kommune unterschiedlich.
Bundesregierung | Artikel | Höhere Leistungen für Asylbewerber


----------



## Verminaard (21. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Heutzutage wird nur ueber Fluechtlinge geredet. Ueberall. Zeitungen, Nachrichten, Talkshows, Inet.

Schoen das es so viele hilfsbereite Menschen zu solchen Zeiten gibt.


Was ich mich frage: sind diese Menschen erst vor kurzem so hilfsbereit geworden? Oder waren die es immer schon?
Wir haben in Deutschland selbst unglaublich viele Hilfsbeduerftige. Wieviel waren das aktuell ohne Dach ueberm Kopf? 100 000? 250 000? mehr?
Wieviele gibt es in Deutschland die zwar eine Wohnung haben aber keinen Strom?

War nicht die Aussage hier das wir in Deutschland genug Geld haben?
Genug Geld wofuer?
Anscheinend nicht fuer die eigene Bevoelkerung bzw die Personen die jetzt schon aktuell in Deutschland leben.
Oder sind diese Leute selbst Schuld an ihrem Schicksal?

Wieso sind Diese weniger beachtenswert als Fluechtlinge aus Afrika?

Haltet mich fuer einen Nazi (ich hatte im Pegidathread schon mal nach einer vernuenftigen Definition eines Nazi gefragt, kam eine Antwort die mich dann doch nicht so wirklich entsetzte). Ich finde das das eigene Volk auf jeden Fall vorgehen sollte. 
Ich kann nicht auf der einen Seite auf die einen Spucken und mit Fuessen treten bzw total ignorieren und auf der anderen Seite mit beiden Armen Beduerftige ins Land holen. Weil es aktuell angesagt ist.
Egal ob sie wirklich beduerftig sind oder eher weniger. Selbst das wird nicht wirklich geprueft bzw kann nicht geprueft werden.
Im Zweifel heißt es doch immer: die Wirtschaftsfluechtlinge sind ja die Ausnahme.
Ist das wirklich so?


----------



## Putinversteher (21. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Wird halt auch unter den Teppich gekehrt das die Armut hier dramatisch anwächst, dazu noch die Prekär Beschäftigten usw. - Und klar hätten alle gemeinsam genug wenn die Deutsche Bevölkerung auch nur ansatzweise fair an ihrer Produktivität beteiligt werden würde. Wir rühmen uns ja hier immer als Exportweltmeister (glaub dieses jahr vize "Meister") - Wir hätten die besten Vorrausetzungen für positive Soziale und Gesellschaftliche Entwicklungen, aber das genaue Gegenteil ist der Fall - wenn ich vergleiche wie Deutschland war als ich ein Kiddy war und jetzt - da sind meilen dazwischen und ich kratz gerade mal an den 30ern. Gleichzeitig ist die Produktivität ins maßlose gestiegen, wir haben ein Lohnniveau das einerseits Millionen und Milliardengehälter ermöglicht, gleichzeitig einen Billiglohnsektor der versucht mit klassischen Billiglohnländern zu konkurrieren (was kompletter schwachsinn ist und einzig dem Profit dient) Dazu das Gesellschaftliche Auseinanderdriften, jeder gegen jeden aber keiner weiß so richtig warum überhaupt, aber mitgemacht wird trotzdem - ich glaube einfach wirklich das wir im Endstadium des Kapitalismus sind, neue Gesellschaftliche umwürfe brauchen und uns in der Retrospektive fragen werden was genau mit uns allen los war, so einen scheiss zu treiben (unter der vorraussetzung wir nehmen eine Positive richtung, was ja auch alles andere als gewiss ist) -
 Machen sich eigentlich manche von euch auch Gedanken darüber, das die Generation unserer Urenkel oder Ururenkel vielleicht schon auf einem kaputten Planeten ums überleben kämpfen werden müssen, weil wir so einen exzess betrieben haben ? Das ist ein Zeitrahmen von 60-100 Jahren, das ist nichtmal ein Blinzeln für die Zeitgeschichte - gleichzeitig so dramatische veränderungen in jeglicher Hinsicht für den Planten wie nichts davor. Ich finde schon das wir dem mal als Gesellschaft rechnung tragen sollten, statt einfach nur darauf zu hoffen das die selben Menschen die das alles in Gang gesetzt haben uns mit tollen Slogans und pseudoveränderung in die Zukunft bringen werden. 
Im übrigen die selben Leute die alle gerufen haben das Gadaffi, Hussein usw. zu verschwinden haben, das die Armen Menschen dort nicht unter diesen Despoten leiden dürfen - aber sehr gut wussten das die Lage dadurch in diesen Ländern erst wirklich zur Hölle auf Erden werden würde (die Lage in allen Orten in denen diese "Hitler Reinkarnationen" gestürzt wurden, sind dramatisch schlimmer geworden man harkt sie dann einfach als "Fail States" ab usw.)


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (21. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Wer das Geld für den Schlepper bezahlen kann, ist kein Flüchtling sondern ein Wirtschaftsflüchtling.


----------



## Putinversteher (21. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Schonmal daran gedacht das es im Speziellen Fall der Lybischen Flüchtlinge daran liegen kann das sie Rücklagen aus der Zeit haben als Lybien intakt war ?  Mit einem Human Development Index von 0,755 war Libyen bis zum Beginn des Bürgerkriegs im Jahr 2011 laut den Vereinten Nationen der höchstentwickelte Staat des afrikanischen Kontinents.


----------



## DarkScorpion (21. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Schon mal daran gedacht wer 6000€ beiseite legen kann, kann auch erstmal für 500€ in einen Afrikanischen Staat mit samt Familie reisen und dort Asyl beantragen oder schauen ob er regulär in ein westliches Land kommt.


----------



## Amon (21. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

In anderen afrikanischen Staaten bekommt man aber nicht 360€ pro Monat einfach so in den Hals gestopft. Was meinst du wieso die alle nach Deutschland wollen.


----------



## Oberst Klink (21. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Heutzutage wird nur ueber Fluechtlinge geredet. Ueberall. Zeitungen, Nachrichten, Talkshows, Inet.
> 
> Schoen das es so viele hilfsbereite Menschen gibt zu solchen Zeiten gibt.
> 
> ...



Nun, es gibt ein Wort für dieses Phänomen: Aktionismus! 

Jetzt wird wieder viel erzählt, was man doch tun könne und müsse um diesen armen Flüchtlingen zu helfen, es wird mit Zahlen um sich geworfen, verschiedenste Politiker labern über ihre Ideen, usw. und nach zwei Wochen ist wieder alles vergessen.


----------



## DarkScorpion (21. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

@Amon Mir ist das bewusst. Aber anscheinend hier nicht allen.


----------



## der-sack88 (21. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Wer das Geld für den Schlepper bezahlen kann, ist kein Flüchtling sondern ein Wirtschaftsflüchtling.




Achso, natürlich. Was bringt dir Geld, wenn es nichts zu essen gibt, was du dir damit kaufen könntest, in deinem Land Krieg herrscht oder die IS droht, dich zu köpfen, wenn du nicht in einem islamistischen Staat leben willst? Eher wenig, oder?
Manche Leute...

Ansonsten sind unsere innenpolitischen Probleme und die Leiden der Flüchtlinge doch zwei paar Schuhe. Das, was zwischen den Ländern stattfindet, findet auch innerhalb der Gesellschaft statt, nur eben auf einer anderen Ebene. Denen, die eh schon zu viel haben, wird alles in den Rachen geschoben, und denen, die nichts haben, nimmt man auch den letzten Rest. Wenn jedes Jahr die Boni steigen, "Spitzenkräfte" Millionen verdienen und gleichzeitig anscheinend keiner bereit ist, für Arbeit noch was zu zahlen und deswegen überall versucht wird, den ohnehin niedrige Mindestlohn zu umgehen, dann kann mir keiner erzählen, dass wir kein Geld haben, um Arbeitskräfte vernünftig zu bezahlen. Und wenn man bereit ist, allein in Deutschland  646 Milliarden für Banken zu bezahlen, die sich verzockt haben, und damit das Konzept des Kapitalismus komplett ad absurdum führt, kann mir auch keiner erzählen, dass ein paar hundert Millionen zu viel sind, um Menschenleben zu retten.
Wahrscheinlich könnte man für eine Bank ganz Afrika komplett sanieren, wenn man zeitgleich die richtigen Maßnahmen trifft. Schutzzölle für Agrarerzeugnisse, keine einzige Waffe mehr in Krisengebiete, den Ländern die Bodenschätze wiedergeben usw.... dazu ein paar Milliarden, um überall für frisches Wasser, Möglichkeiten, an Bildung zu kommen und eine Grundausstattung an Landwirtschaftsmaschinen zu sorgen. Aber die Ursache will niemand bekämpfen, stattdessen wirtschaften wir den Kontinent weiter runter, um unsere Profite zu erhöhen. Genau wie hier in Deutschland für Hungelöhne gearbeitet wird, um Millionenlöhne für einige wenige zu ermöglichen.


----------



## DarkScorpion (21. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Wenn jemand wirklich Asylberechtigt ist, hat er viele Möglichkeiten nach Europa zu kommen, ohne sich schleusen zu lassen. Es ist ja nicht so, das es keine Sicheren Staaten in Afrika gibt. 

Es streitet keiner ab, das es nicht überall in Afrika ruhig ist. 

Aber wenn ich einkaufen Geld habe dann wähle ich doch die günstigste Version um legal um Asyl zu bitten. Und da gibt es genügend Varianten sie alle billiger als 6000€ sind.

Wenn ich natürlich meine Herkunft verschleiern will, brauche ich evtl eine andere Möglichkeit. Und diese bieten Schleuser an.


----------



## der-sack88 (21. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Nein, die Möglichkeiten gibts eben nicht. Asylberechtigt ist nur, wer sich in der EU aufhält, und reingelassen wird niemand, dafür sorgt Frontex. Momentan ist die Politik darauf aus, auch die wirklich Asylberechtigten möglichst nicht reinzulassen.

Und nur deshalb sind alle auf Seelenverkäufer angewiesen, nur deshalb gibts die aktuellen Probleme.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (21. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Achso, natürlich. Was bringt dir Geld, wenn es nichts zu essen gibt, was du dir damit kaufen könntest, in deinem Land Krieg herrscht oder die IS droht, dich zu köpfen, wenn du nicht in einem islamistischen Staat leben willst? Eher wenig, oder?
> .



Die meisten "Flüchtlinge" in Deutschland sind keine Familien sondern junge männliche Nordafrikaner oder Araber die uns dann als Dank als "Ehrenlose" beschimpfen währenddessen sie ihre Familien, und ihr Land in Stich lassen.


----------



## Verminaard (21. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Nun, es gibt ein Wort für dieses Phänomen: Aktionismus!
> 
> Jetzt wird wieder viel erzählt, was man doch tun könne und müsse um  diesen armen Flüchtlingen zu helfen, es wird mit Zahlen um sich  geworfen, verschiedenste Politiker labern über ihre Ideen, usw. und nach  zwei Wochen ist wieder alles vergessen.



Der Anfang des Threads war auch sehr interessant. Wird gleich von  Auslaednerfeindlichkeit und Co geredet, haarscharf an der Nazikeule  vorbei.
Ich frag mich echt, was sind das fuer Leute? Auf dem einen  Auge blind, wenns um eigene Bevoelkerung geht, aber mit dem Finger auf  Leute zeigen die nicht so begeistert sind von viel Zuwanderung.
Es  ist auch absurd hier permanent Quellen zu fordern. Man muss nur  bisschen aufmerksam die Medien, egal welcher Art, verfolgen.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich könnte man für eine Bank ganz Afrika komplett sanieren, wenn man zeitgleich die richtigen Maßnahmen trifft. Schutzzölle für Agrarerzeugnisse, keine einzige Waffe mehr in Krisengebiete, den Ländern die Bodenschätze wiedergeben usw.... dazu ein paar Milliarden, um überall für frisches Wasser, Möglichkeiten, an Bildung zu kommen und eine Grundausstattung an Landwirtschaftsmaschinen zu sorgen. Aber die Ursache will niemand bekämpfen, stattdessen wirtschaften wir den Kontinent weiter runter, um unsere Profite zu erhöhen. Genau wie hier in Deutschland für Hungelöhne gearbeitet wird, um Millionenlöhne für einige wenige zu ermöglichen.



Der ganze Griechenlandschutzschirm war eine reine Bankenrettung, die Zeit geschaffen hat, damit die dort ihren Einsatz abziehen konnten. Bei der ersten aufkommenden Kriese durfte Griechenland auf keinen Fall Pleite gehen weil wegen blablabla, und jetzt? Was ist jetzt anders? Genau....


Ich bin nicht der Meinung das Geld alleine die Probleme loest. Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen das alleine der Kolonialismus fuer die Entwicklung verantwortlich ist. 
Da spielen mehr Faktoren mit eine Rolle, u.A. massiv die Mentalitaet in den afrikanischen Laendern.
Eine vernuenftige Loesung habe ich auch nicht parat. 
Vielleicht waere ein Anfang die ganzen radikalen religioesen Fanatiker auszumerzen. Nicht machbar und nur ein utopischer Traum.
Aber die fluechtende Bevoelkerung kaempft ja auch nicht wirklich gegen an. Nicht das die Mittel dafuer nicht machbar waeren. Der "einfache" Weg ist es nach Europa. 
Ja wer soll denn fuer deren Land kaempfen? Die Amis? Die bringen doch nur Demokratie, wenn die n Nutzen davon haben. 
Seltsam das Afghanistan so interessant zu demokratisieren ist, aber einige afrikanische Laender, wo seit Jahren tagtaeglich Menschen ermordet werden, werden einfach ignoriert.


----------



## D00msday (22. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Ich sage mal so... Die Flüchtlinge ziehen nicht aus dem Schutzgedanken heraus mehrere Tausend Kilometer UND über das Meer von ihrem Ursprungsort entfernt nach Europa, Amerika, China und Co. 

Wenn es ihnen rein um Schutz gehen würde, würden sie nach Algerien, Ägypten, Marokko, Senegal, Tunesien und Co. wandern, anstatt mehrere Tausend Kilometer zu Fuß und Wasser auf sich zu nehmen, um in ein Land zu kommen in dem sie nicht mal die Sprache können... In Afrika gibt es sehr viele französisch sprachige Länder, aber anstatt in eines dieser Länder zu fliehen, wird völlig unlogisch der doppelte bis fünffache Weg nach Frankreich genommen. Da denkt aber irgendwie niemand drüber nach. Stattdessen wandern sie extra nach Melilla und Co., um von dort aus über das Meer illegal die Grenzen zu überqueren, zerstören dabei Staatseigentum etc.  Ich will nicht sagen, dass 100% aller Flüchtlinge ******* sind, denn manche haben auch einfach nur Familie in Europa, aber das ist nur ein  Bruchteil von dem Ganzen und der Großteil ist mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht an der Sicherheit, sondern an der Knete und den Frauen bzw. einheiraten interessiert.


----------



## Penman (22. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Mal 2 Seiten aufarbeiten:


Putinversteher schrieb:


> Zum Thema:
> Ich bin bei dem Thema insgesammt sehr zwiegespalten, einerseits versuche ich auch die Leute zu verstehen, die sich schwer mit den Asylanten tun und soziale Spannungen dadurch kann man nicht einfach immer mit der Nazi Keule beantworten.


Da ich eher auf der Seite stehe, weniger Leute aufzunehmen, kann man sicherlich wunderbar austauschen.
Da trifft der Gedanke "Wir müssen allen Menschen helfen; niemand hat in Not und Elend zu leben" auf "Wir sollten etwas tun; aber wir müssen auch daran denken, dass wir auch selbst Probleme haben. Geld ist nicht unendlich da." - mit dem Fokus auf "Geld ist nicht unendlich da". Theoretisch könnten wir hier wunderbare Flüchtlingsheime und flotte Asylerledigungen haben, wenn man genug Geld umleitet. Was viele dieser Gutmenschen dann aber nicht sehen: Deutschland ist zufällig verschuldet. Fast jedes Land in Europa hat Schulden. Wir haben so viele Dinge zu verwalten und bezahlen, da muss man überall einen Deckel setzen. Wir nehmen auf, aber Asyl muss berechtigt sein. Das wird auch sorgfältig geprüft. Probleme machen da eher die Flüchtlinge, die wir nicht wieder ausweisen können, weil man sie nicht in irgendwelche Krisengebiete schicken kann. (Wohlgemerkt: Asyl ist für politisch Verfolgte, nicht für Leute, die aus Minen ausbrechen, in der Hoffnung ein besseres Leben zu bekommen)



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Du hast aber auch schon mitbekommen, dass in Deutschland der Großteil der Asylanträge abgelehnt werden.


Entsprechend passiert das, weil anscheinend so einige Menschen Asyl missverstehen.





Putinversteher schrieb:


> Du hast aber schon mitbekommen das Lybien in einem Bürgerkrieg versinkt ? Das gerade in Afrika die Not in vielen Teilen des Kontinents so groß ist, das es dabei nicht um einfache Wirtschaftsflucht ala "lass mal nach Europa gehen damit wir unseren Lebenstandart aufbessern können" sondern die Menschen dort Tag für Tag ums überleben kämpfen ?


Das beantworte ich einfach mal mit einem Zitat.


> Allgemeine Notsituationen wie Armut, Bürgerkriege, Naturkatastrophen oder Perspektivlosigkeit sind damit als Gründe für eine Asylgewährung grundsätzlich ausgeschlossen. Hier kommt unter Umständen die Gewährung von subsidiärem Schutz in Betracht.
> Quelle: BAMF - Bundesamt für Migration und Flüchtlinge








der-sack88 schrieb:


> Momentan ist die Politik darauf aus, auch die wirklich Asylberechtigten möglichst nicht reinzulassen.
> 
> Und nur deshalb sind alle auf Seelenverkäufer angewiesen, nur deshalb gibts die aktuellen Probleme.


Eigentlich macht die Politik auf weltoffen. Was man auch immer vorspielt, entweder sind da doch kleine Rassisten am Werk oder es gibt wirklich ein Problem, dass wir einfach nicht genug Mittel zur Verfügung stellen können/wollen, noch mehr Asylbewerber bzw. Flüchtlinge zu beherbergen. Flüchtlinge sind hauptsächlich das Problem, nicht die Asylanten.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Der Anfang des Threads war auch sehr interessant. Wird gleich von  Auslaednerfeindlichkeit und Co geredet, haarscharf an der Nazikeule  vorbei.
> Ich frag mich echt, was sind das fuer Leute? Auf dem einen  Auge blind, wenns um eigene Bevoelkerung geht, aber mit dem Finger auf  Leute zeigen die nicht so begeistert sind von viel Zuwanderung.
> Es  ist auch absurd hier permanent Quellen zu fordern. Man muss nur  bisschen aufmerksam die Medien, egal welcher Art, verfolgen.


Es geht eigentlich um mindestens 3 Sachen: Zuwanderung, Asyl und Flüchtlinge.
Zuwanderung sind Menschen, die ohne Not in ein anderes Land ziehen. So gesehen kann man den eigenen Umzug in eine andere Stadt auch als Zuwanderung sehen. Hier geht es einfach um das legale, problemlose Umziehen in ein anderes Land.
Asyl bekommen Leute, die politisch verfolgt werden. Vereinfacht gesagt: Jeder Jude hätte zu NS-Zeiten Asyl bekommen.
Flüchtlinge sind die, die aus Not, Elend usw. versuchen ein besseres Leben zu finden. Diese werden in aller Regel wieder abgeschoben, sofern man sie nicht gerade in einen Bürgerkrieg o.Ä. schickt. Dann dürfen sie bleiben und werden quasi inhaftiert, damit sie nicht untertauchen.




Verminaard schrieb:


> Der ganze Griechenlandschutzschirm war eine reine Bankenrettung, die Zeit geschaffen hat, damit die dort ihren Einsatz abziehen konnten. Bei der ersten aufkommenden Kriese durfte Griechenland auf keinen Fall Pleite gehen weil wegen blablabla, und jetzt? Was ist jetzt anders? Genau....


Wäre Griechenland pleite gegangen oder aus dem Euro ausgetreten, hätte das eine gigantische Inflation für ganz Europa eingebracht. Dann würdest du für dein Snickers womöglich 2 Euro bezahlen und die R9 290X kostet nicht 400 Euro, sondern einfach mal 1200 Euro. Wir können nicht einfach ein Land abstürzen lassen. Verpflichtet wären wir auf keinen Fall zur Hilfe. Das wurde so festgelegt, dass kein EU Land für die Schulden eines anderen aufkommen muss.
Aber was will man machen, wenn man sich im Sog befindet?




Verminaard schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht der Meinung das Geld alleine die Probleme loest. Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen das alleine der Kolonialismus fuer die Entwicklung verantwortlich ist.


Der Kolonialismus hat Vor- und Nachteile für die Länder gehabt. Einerseits wurden sie unterdrückt, andererseits haben sie davon profitiert, dass man Technologien und Wissen überbracht hat. Wir könnten noch heute Sklaverei betreiben (in einer Form tun wir es auch, nur nicht mehr so nah am kleinen Bürger). Wir könnten auch heute noch einfach darauf scheißen, wie es den Menschen in Afrika geht. Da spielen aber so viele Faktoren und Abhängigkeiten eine Rolle, dass wir helfen müssen. Wir hätten den ganzen Kontinent einfach an Ebola sterben lassen können. Stattdessen investieren wir Millionen und Milliarden in Heilungsmethoden, Impfungen und Schutzausrüstung (und erfahren teilweise sogar, wie man unsere Leute angreift). Aber was sollen wir auch machen? Irgendwie würde sich die Krankheit weiter ausbreiten. Wäre Afrika komplett ausgestorben. Ok. Dann wandert es über Asien bis hin nach Europa und über Reisende auch nach Amerika. Gratulation. Ebola hat gewonnen!
Das wäre ein Grund. Egoistisch und zugleich altruistisch. Der andere ist wieder egoistisch. Wir beziehen Öl und Rohstoffe aus der Gegend. Die brauchen wir. Das würde auch wieder uns Schaden, wenn wir die Bevölkerung und damit die Arbeitskräfte sterben lassen.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Vielleicht waere ein Anfang die ganzen radikalen religioesen Fanatiker auszumerzen. Nicht machbar und nur ein utopischer Traum.


Die werden wohl bestimmt noch mal zu einem größeren Problem. Aber das könnte sich auch wieder legen. Die Christen sind doch inzwischen wieder ganz ruhig nachdem man mal ein bisschen Krieg gegen die Heiden geführt hat. 




Verminaard schrieb:


> Da spielen mehr Faktoren mit eine Rolle, u.A. massiv die Mentalitaet in den afrikanischen Laendern.
> Eine vernuenftige Loesung habe ich auch nicht parat.
> [...]
> Aber die fluechtende Bevoelkerung kaempft ja auch nicht wirklich gegen an. Nicht das die Mittel dafuer nicht machbar waeren. Der "einfache" Weg ist es nach Europa.


Die andere Seite, auf der wir kämpfen könnten, wären die Ausmerzung des Kapitalismus und der ganzen Lobby, die zufällig neben dem Fortschritt auch am Elend Schuld mittragen. Machen wir aber auch nicht. Uns schränkt es doch kaum ein. 



Verminaard schrieb:


> Ja wer soll denn fuer deren Land kaempfen? Die Amis? Die bringen doch nur Demokratie, wenn die n Nutzen davon haben.
> Seltsam das Afghanistan so interessant zu demokratisieren ist, aber einige afrikanische Laender, wo seit Jahren tagtaeglich Menschen ermordet werden, werden einfach ignoriert.


Öl und Kapitalismus. Wer weiß, was die noch motiviert einen "Krieg gegen den Terror" auszurufen.



D00msday schrieb:


> Ich sage mal so... Die Flüchtlinge ziehen nicht aus dem Schutzgedanken heraus mehrere Tausend Kilometer UND über das Meer von ihrem Ursprungsort entfernt nach Europa, Amerika, China und Co.
> 
> Wenn es ihnen rein um Schutz gehen würde, würden sie nach Algerien, Ägypten, Marokko, Senegal, Tunesien und Co. wandern, anstatt mehrere Tausend Kilometer zu Fuß und Wasser auf sich zu nehmen, um in ein Land zu kommen in dem sie nicht mal die Sprache können... In Afrika gibt es sehr viele französisch sprachige Länder, aber anstatt in eines dieser Länder zu fliehen, wird völlig unlogisch der doppelte bis fünffache Weg nach Frankreich genommen. Da denkt aber irgendwie niemand drüber nach. Stattdessen wandern sie extra nach Melilla und Co., um von dort aus über das Meer illegal die Grenzen zu überqueren, zerstören dabei Staatseigentum etc.  Ich will nicht sagen, dass 100% aller Flüchtlinge ******* sind, denn manche haben auch einfach nur Familie in Europa, aber das ist nur ein  Bruchteil von dem Ganzen und der Großteil ist mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht an der Sicherheit, sondern an der Knete und den Frauen bzw. einheiraten interessiert.


Schön radikal verfasst, aber unter anderem kann man davon ausgehen, dass das der Gedanke so mancher Flüchtlinge ist. Und damit sind es Flüchtlinge und keine Asylanten, die Papa Staat mit Geld versorgt. Höchstens ein Ticket in die Heimat bekommen sie. Ansonsten ein gratis Hotelaufhalt hinter Gittern und Zäunen.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Penman schrieb:


> Es geht eigentlich um mindestens 3 Sachen: Zuwanderung, Asyl und Flüchtlinge.
> Zuwanderung sind Menschen, die ohne Not in ein anderes Land ziehen. So gesehen kann man den eigenen Umzug in eine andere Stadt auch als Zuwanderung sehen. Hier geht es einfach um das legale, problemlose Umziehen in ein anderes Land.
> Asyl bekommen Leute, die politisch verfolgt werden. Vereinfacht gesagt: Jeder Jude hätte zu NS-Zeiten Asyl bekommen.
> .



Nein hätte und hat er nicht. Sowohl die super tollen US-Amerikaner, als auch Länder wie Argentinien, wiesen immer wieder Schiffe voller aus Europa flüchtender Juden, oft mit der Begründung nicht gültige Pässe, ab und schickten sie zurück nach Europa in den Einflussbereich des Nationalsozialismus wo, nun ja man weiß was mit ihnen in den Lagern meistens passierte...
Ein Umstand der in Reportagen und der Geschichtsschreibung gerne unter den Tepich gekehrt wird weil er nicht ins makellose Bild des US-amerikanischen Menschen passt der über das barbarische Verhalten des nationalsozialistischen Deutschlands gesiegt hat und den Unterjochten Europas und der Welt die Freiheit brachte. 
Schließlich würde das ja bedeuten das man sich eingstehen müsste das Todesurteil für viele dieser Leute unterschrieben zu haben indem man sie wieder zurück nach Europa geschickt hat.


----------



## Penman (22. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



> Vereinfacht gesagt: Jeder Jude hätte zu NS-Zeiten Asyl bekommen


 ... sollen/müssen.
Zumindest nach dem Prinzip des Asyl, politisch Verfolgten zu helfen.

Das sollte die Aussage gewesen sein.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Penman schrieb:


> ... sollen/müssen.
> Zumindest nach dem Prinzip des Asyl, politisch Verfolgten zu helfen.
> 
> Das sollte die Aussage gewesen sein.



Ja und meine Aussage ist das ihr euch hinstellt und heute etwas fordert was noch nie zur gänze erfüllt worden ist, das man jedem, dem es zusteht, hilft.
Das gab es damals nicht, wo man den Juden hätte helfen müssen, und das ist heute nicht der Fall wo man zum Beispiel den Kriegsflüchtlingen, die um Leib und Leben vor dem IS fürchten, helfen müsste.

Und es ist auch nicht der Fall wenn es darum ginge das ihr die Dinge die direkt bei euch vor Ort notwendig wären ändert.

Klassischer Fall halt von Theorie und Praxis, bei dem man sich päpstlicher aufführt als man ist.


----------



## Penman (22. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Schaut wohl ganz so aus. Die Kernproblematik hier ist aber nicht Asyl sondern Flüchtlinge, die aus der dritten Welt flüchten und in Europa bessere Chancen zu haben. Der Gedanke ist verständlich, aber dass das ohne Weiteres nicht einfach möglich ist, sollte auch klar sein.
Die scheinen alle mit dem Gedanken "erstmal schaffe ich die Reise dahin, dann sehen wir weiter" aufzubrechen und dann?
Wenn die nicht einmal Englisch geschweige denn die Landessprache sprechen; was erwarten diese Menschen? Vollversorgung seitens des Staates und einen Arbeitsplatz  [und in der 3. Generation schreien die Kinder "Scheiß Deutschland"]? (Gründe für dies könnten wohl am fehlenden sozialen Aufstieg festzumachen sein).
Im Kommunismus könnte das funktionieren. In der Realität wohl eher nicht.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Penman schrieb:


> Schaut wohl ganz so aus. Die Kernproblematik hier ist aber nicht Asyl sondern Flüchtlinge, die aus der dritten Welt flüchten und in Europa bessere Chancen zu haben. Der Gedanke ist verständlich, aber dass das ohne Weiteres nicht einfach möglich ist, sollte auch klar sein.
> Die scheinen alle mit dem Gedanken "erstmal schaffe ich die Reise dahin, dann sehen wir weiter" aufzubrechen und dann?
> Wenn die nicht einmal Englisch geschweige denn die Landessprache sprechen; was erwarten diese Menschen? Vollversorgung seitens des Staates und einen Arbeitsplatz  [und in der 3. Generation schreien die Kinder "Scheiß Deutschland"]? (Gründe für dies könnten wohl am fehlenden sozialen Aufstieg festzumachen sein).



Gründe dafür sind ehr daran fest zu machen das Kinder in 2-3 Generation meist im Zwispalt mit ihrer Kultur wo sie herkommen (meist vertreten und proklamiert durch die Eltern, Verwante, näheres Umfeld) und der Kultur in der sie real leben (vertreten und propagiert durch die Menschen mit denen sie im Alltag, Läden, auf der Straße, Ämter, usw. zu tun haben) begegnen stehen.
Zuhause wird ihnen gesagt du bis Afrikaner, Araber, Moslem, ect., das musst du um jeden Preis bewahren, auf Arbeit, der Straße, beim knüpfen von Kontakten und Freundschaften mit Menschen in der neuen Wahlheimat ihrer Eltern nützt das aber nicht viel und ist sogar hinderlich da dort die Werte / Kultur / Traditon der Eltern und die Werte / Kultur / Tradition der restlichen Geselschaft kolidieren und den sozialen Aufstieg erschweren, oder gar verhindern.
Die die es schaffen und die hier erfolgreich integriert sind, sind doch meist die die sich anpassen, die akzeptieren das dies hier eben kein arabischer / türkischer / afrikanischer Staat ist, die Mentalität, Kultur und Geflogenheiten halt anders sind und man sich halt entsprechend bis zu einem gewissen Grad daran anpassen muss.

Die die das nicht schaffen rennen dann halt in der traditionelen Landestracht ihres afrikanischen Heimatlandes durch die Straßen, oder in Burka, oder sonstigen Gewändern,  leben gebalt in bestimmten Gegenden von Städten wo sie sich nicht groß anpassen müssen, gehen da ihren Geschäften nach, leben von Geld der Allgemeinheit und bleuen ihren Kindern ein das Anpassung Blödsinn ist und verbauen ihnen so jegliche Chance in der Gesellschaft Anschluss zu finden.

Es ist also weniger ein Problem der mangelnden Möglichkeiten, oder Gegebenheiten, als mehr ein Problem des mangelnden Willens sich auch entsprechend an zu passen.



Penman schrieb:


> Im Kommunismus könnte das funktionieren. In der Realität wohl eher nicht.



Es könnte auch in der Realität funktionieren, nicht nach den gleichen Gesetzen wie im Kommunismus, dem steht der Charakter des Menschen im Weg, in abgeschwächter Form. Das würde aber bedingen das wir endlich mal begreifen das annähernde Gerechtigkeit, auch sozial und Kapitalismus / Konsumgesellschaft 2 Dinge sind die nicht miteinander vereinbar sind und entsprechend dieses System reformieren, wozu zwangsläufig auch der Griff nach dem Vermögen derer gehören würde die vortrefflich durch das aktuelle System und auf dem Rücken aller anderen leben können.


----------



## Putinversteher (22. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Wie wärs einfach mal auf die Ursache des Problems zurückzukommen, das immernoch Lautet das man Gaddafi nicht einfach hätte wegbomben sollen ?
Politik - n-tv.de


----------



## Nightslaver (22. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Putinversteher schrieb:


> Wie wärs einfach mal auf die Ursache des Problems zurückzukommen, das immernoch Lautet das man Gaddafi nicht einfach hätte wegbomben sollen ?
> Politik - n-tv.de



Das ja nicht die Ursache des Problems. Die Ursache liegt, wie von mir schon mehrmals angesprochen aber anscheinend als Unwichtig befunden, oder nicht verstanden, in den Interessen der Wirtschaft und des "Geldadels", also der oberen 10% auf der Welt, die sich in Handlungen der Politik, wie unter anderem das wegbomben Gadaffis, wiederspiegeln. Was dann wieder darin resultiert das es dort unten zu Unruhen und Destabilisierung kommt. Was wieder dazu führt das die Leute dort flüchten. Was zu Toten auf dem Mittelmeer führt, usw.
 Es nützt also nichts nach bester Ostfriesenwitzmanier ein Haus vom Dach an bauen zu wollen statt beim Fundament zu beginnen und sich dann zu wundern das es einstürzt. 

Übrigens funktioniert das von dir verlinkte Dokument nicht.


----------



## Penman (22. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Schöner Beitrag, Nightslaver. Den Teil zur Integration würde ich so unterzeichnen.

Was den Gaddafi angeht:
Dafür müsste eine Lösung gefunden werden. Man müsste den Menschen klar machen, dass sie nicht einfach illegal in Europa aufschlagen können. Im Zweifel alles wieder zurückschicken, wie die EU es Ende 2014 geplant hatte.

Es geht dabei einfach nicht darum, dass wir menschenverachtend sein wollen, sondern dass wir irgendwo auch mal überlegen müssen, wo wir die ganzen Menschen platzieren sollen. Sie bleiben illegale Einwanderer, die wahrscheinlich jede (Schwarz-) Arbeit in einer Stadt machen würden.
Am Ende wird es für die meisten einfach nur die Frage bleiben, ob wir deren Leichen aus dem Wasser fischen oder von der Straße...


----------



## Putinversteher (22. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

@Nightslaver
Im Prinzip haste wohl recht, aber du holst auf Libyen bezogen damit auch zu weit aus - das von dir beschriebene Problem ist ja ein Weltweites vom Kapitalismus angezetteltes.


----------



## DarkScorpion (22. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

@Putinversteher dann müssen wir wohl den Kapitalismus abschaffen. Hat ja in anderen auch schon sehr gut geklappt.

Ach ne habe mich geirrt


----------



## der-sack88 (22. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Nur weil die bisherigen Alternativen auch nicht besser waren also immer weiter in einem System, dass immer mehr beweist, dass es genau so wenig funktioniert?
Aber sich zusammensetzen und neue Wege suchen ist wahrscheinlich einfach zu aufwendig, solange noch Ressourcen und Menschen zum Verbrauchen da sind. Blöd nur, wenns irgendwann zu spät ist...


----------



## Adi1 (22. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Putinversteher schrieb:


> Wie wärs einfach mal auf die Ursache des Problems zurückzukommen, das immernoch Lautet das man Gaddafi nicht einfach hätte wegbomben sollen ?
> Politik - n-tv.de



Was hatte denn Gaddafi damit zu tun?

Solange er mit den Bogen nicht überspannte,
haben doch alle Bombengeschäfte mit Ihm gemacht. 

Der war halt irgendwann nicht mehr tragbar, als er völlig durchdrehte.


----------



## Putinversteher (22. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Unter Gadaffi gab es sehr strenge Grenzkontrollen die sogar von der EU Subventioniert wurden und er ist ja nicht weiter durchgedreht (Ich mein klar hatte er gehörig einen an der Waffel, aber das machte ihn noch lange nicht Gefährlich im Sinne von "da müssen wir einreiten und die Welt vor ihm retten") als das er Libysches Öl nichtmehr für Dollars verkaufen wollte, sondern für eine neue Goldgedeckte Währung.  

Kannst das ja mal kurz durchlesen
Flüchtlinge: Libyen ist nach Gaddafi ein Paradies für Schlepperbanden

Wenn man dann noch bedenkt das ca. 1 Millionen Flüchtlinge im Moment (und sicherlich noch eine mehr in der nahen Zukunft) sich auf den Weg nach Europa machen, dann wünsch ich denen die sich schwer mit anderen Kulturen tun, schonmal viel Spass.


----------



## Adi1 (22. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Nee, die Flüchtlingsströme gab es schon vorher.

Das waren nur andere Routen.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Nur weil die bisherigen Alternativen auch nicht besser waren also immer weiter in einem System, dass immer mehr beweist, dass es genau so wenig funktioniert?
> Aber sich zusammensetzen und neue Wege suchen ist wahrscheinlich einfach zu aufwendig, solange noch Ressourcen und Menschen zum Verbrauchen da sind. Blöd nur, wenns irgendwann zu spät ist...



Der Kapitalismus hat sogar schon vor dem Kommunismus gezeigt das er nicht funktioniert, zum Beispiel im großen Stil in den 1920er Jahren mit der Weltwirtschaftskrise.


----------



## Putinversteher (22. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Ja klar gabs schon davor Flüchtlingströme, aber seit 2011 sind die Zahlen explodiert. 
Flüchtlinge im Mittelmeer: Fakten zu den Bootsflüchtlingen - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## dj_the_one (22. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Finde es immer wieder toll, wie Leute argumentieren wieso und aus welchen Beweggründen auswandern oder flüchten. Meistens sind es die, die gemütlich 6h von  ihrer 10h Normalarbeitszeit in solchen Foren sich rumtreiben und dann über das "asoziale" und vorallem "faule" Pack lästert. Nie selber so ein Kriesengebiet besucht hat,  aber ja in Call of Duty sieht das ganze auch net so schlimm aus, Fernsehbilder sind ja auch nur Pixel auf einem Monitor.Kauft euch 1 Spiel im Jahr weniger, raucht jährlich 10 Packerl Zigarretten weniger, geht 1x im Jahr weniger ins Restaurant, spendet dieses, und es gäbe genug für die Halbe Welt. Aber natürlich hier fängt das Problem an, denn ihr achso armen Bürger habt eh nix zum fressen mehr wieso dann auf sowas zu verzichten? Und wie solle mann dann noch das Einfamilienhaus, den Neuwagen und die jährlichen Grafikkarten Updates sich finanzieren. Hauptsache immer schreien nach alles muss billiger werden, und mehr Gehalt. Einfach nur verwöhnt, mehr nicht.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



dj_the_one schrieb:


> Finde es immer wieder toll, wie Leute argumentieren wieso und aus welchen Beweggründen auswandern oder flüchten. Meistens sind es die, die gemütlich 6h von  ihrer 10h Normalarbeitszeit in solchen Foren sich rumtreiben und dann über das "asoziale" und vorallem "faule" Pack lästert. Nie selber so ein Kriesengebiet besucht hat,  aber ja in Call of Duty sieht das ganze auch net so schlimm aus, Fernsehbilder sind ja auch nur Pixel auf einem Monitor.Kauft euch 1 Spiel im Jahr weniger, raucht jährlich 10 Packerl Zigarretten weniger, geht 1x im Jahr weniger ins Restaurant, spendet dieses, und es gäbe genug für die Halbe Welt. Aber natürlich hier fängt das Problem an, denn ihr achso armen Bürger habt eh nix zum fressen mehr wieso dann auf sowas zu verzichten? Und wie solle mann dann noch das Einfamilienhaus, den Neuwagen und die jährlichen Grafikkarten Updates sich finanzieren. Hauptsache immer schreien nach alles muss billiger werden, und mehr Gehalt. Einfach nur verwöhnt, mehr nicht.



Du bist nicht im geringsten besser wenn du meinst mit ein paar Spenden würde sich die Welt ändern lassen, aber Hauptsache gegen die die nichts tun abgelästert und so wieder das eigene Gewissen beruhigt im Gegensatz zu selbigen der bessere Mensch zu sein, weil man ja "irgendwas" "tut".


----------



## DarkScorpion (22. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

@dj_the_one

Du kannst mich gerne Rassist, Faschist oder Nazi schimpfen, aber solange hier in Deutschland immer noch Leute im Winter erfrieren weil der Deutsche Staat lieber Milliarden ins Ausland pumpt als hier zu helfen, solange Spende ich an Organisation die in  Deutschland helfen


----------



## Hänschen (22. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Wenn die wüssten was Migranten hier erwartet würden die dort bleiben


----------



## dj_the_one (22. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Was für eine dumme Unterstellung ich sei ein besserer Mensch. Die Kernaussage ist die, man selber mehr haben will aber nichts hergeben will. Aber hauptsache mit dem Finger immer auf die anderen zeigen, aber dass kennt man zugenüge. Du darfst dich glücklich schätzen hier geboren zu sein, denn mehr hast du bis auf deine Geburt nicht geleistet was es dir erlaubt jemanden 3ten zu verbieten ein besseres Leben zu führen.

@
Viele dieser Menschen, haben Fehler begangen die sie selber ruiniert haben. Aber nichtsdestotrotz soll auch diesen geholfen werden, das steht auser Frage.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (22. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



dj_the_one schrieb:


> Was für eine dumme Unterstellung ich sei ein besserer Mensch. Die Kernaussage ist die, man selber mehr haben will aber nichts hergeben will. Aber hauptsache mit dem Finger immer auf die anderen zeigen, aber dass kennt man zugenüge. Du darfst dich glücklich schätzen hier geboren zu sein, denn mehr hast du bis auf deine Geburt nicht geleistet was es dir erlaubt jemanden 3ten zu verbieten ein besseres Leben zu führen.
> 
> @
> Viele dieser Menschen, haben Fehler begangen die sie selber ruiniert haben. Aber nichtsdestotrotz soll auch diesen geholfen werden, das steht auser Frage.


Aber wer gibt dir die Recht andere einzuschätzen ?

Du sagst wir sind verwöhnt usw. aber selbst surfst du gemütlich durch das I-Net anstatt nach Lybien zu reisen und dort zu helfen [emoji38]

Ergo: Nach deiner These bist du ein böser Mensch, weil du die Zeit in einem Forum verbringst anstatt zu helfen.

Diese Doppelmoral.

Meine Meinung zum Thema Flüchtlinge:

Ich mag andere Kulturen, da ich selbst kein Deutscher bin sondern aus Ost-Europa komme. Prinzipiel können meinetwegen so viele Leute kommen wie man nur will. Ich erwarte jedoch dass sich diese Leute intergrieren und später Arbeiten gehen. Es muss natürlich nicht gleich passieren. 

Was ich jedoch komplett inakzeptabel finde, hier nach Deutschland flüchten, Verpflegung bekommen und dann fordern dass man Schariagesetze einführt *hust* Schariapolizei *hust*.


----------



## dj_the_one (22. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Inwiefern wurde hier erwähnt dass man irgendwo hinreisen muss um zu helfen? Hier gehts darum dass von niemanden verlangt wird was zu tun, und selbst das wäre schon zu viel für die meisten und vergönnt einem anderen ein besseres Leben nicht. Und das ist das Paradoxe. Fragen wir mal anders, vor was fürchtet ihr euch?


----------



## Nightslaver (22. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



dj_the_one schrieb:


> vor was fürchtet ihr euch?



Vor Leuten wie dir die erst den Moralapostel rauskehren und dann relativieren und rumeiern.


----------



## dj_the_one (22. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Gut dann wundert es mich nicht dass ihr euch mit solchen Argumenten rechtfertigt, wenn  ihr schon vor Leuten wie mir euch fürchtet. Ich enthalte mich dieser sinnlosen Diskussion.Vergiss die Knieschoner nicht wenn du außer Haus gehst.


----------



## pedi (22. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> @dj_the_one
> 
> Du kannst mich gerne Rassist, Faschist oder Nazi schimpfen, aber solange hier in Deutschland immer noch Leute im Winter erfrieren weil der Deutsche Staat lieber Milliarden ins Ausland pumpt als hier zu helfen, solange Spende ich an Organisation die in  Deutschland helfen


meine rede.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



dj_the_one schrieb:


> Finde es immer wieder toll, wie Leute argumentieren wieso und aus welchen Beweggründen auswandern oder flüchten. Meistens sind es die, die gemütlich 6h von  ihrer 10h Normalarbeitszeit in solchen Foren sich rumtreiben und dann über das "asoziale" und vorallem "faule" Pack lästert. Nie selber so ein Kriesengebiet besucht hat,  aber ja in Call of Duty sieht das ganze auch net so schlimm aus, Fernsehbilder sind ja auch nur Pixel auf einem Monitor.Kauft euch 1 Spiel im Jahr weniger, raucht jährlich 10 Packerl Zigarretten weniger, geht 1x im Jahr weniger ins Restaurant, spendet dieses, und es gäbe genug für die Halbe Welt. Aber natürlich hier fängt das Problem an, denn ihr achso armen Bürger habt eh nix zum fressen mehr wieso dann auf sowas zu verzichten? Und wie solle mann dann noch das Einfamilienhaus, den Neuwagen und die jährlichen Grafikkarten Updates sich finanzieren. Hauptsache immer schreien nach alles muss billiger werden, und mehr Gehalt. Einfach nur verwöhnt, mehr nicht.


Mal im ernst, was ich mit meinem Geld mache oder nicht geht niemanden etwas an, wenn ich jemanden was geben will mache ich es aus freien Stücken und nicht weil gerade wieder eine Bettelwelle durch Funk und Fernsehen läuft.
Hier darf jeder seine Meinung sagen ob es anderen gefällt oder nicht so lange gegen keine Regeln verstoßen wird.



> Hier gehts darum dass von niemanden verlangt wird was zu tun, und selbst das wäre schon zu viel für die meisten und vergönnt einem anderen ein besseres Leben nicht. Und das ist das Paradoxe. Fragen wir mal anders, vor was fürchtet ihr euch?


Vor längerer Zeit nannte man so etwas Wendehals. Du verlangst nicht das was getan wird aber prangerst im gleichen Atemzug Leute an die es eben genauso handhaben. Dann wärst du ja tolerant Intolerant


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (23. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> @dj_the_one
> 
> Du kannst mich gerne Rassist, Faschist oder Nazi schimpfen, aber solange hier in Deutschland immer noch Leute im Winter erfrieren weil der Deutsche Staat lieber Milliarden ins Ausland pumpt als hier zu helfen, solange Spende ich an Organisation die in  Deutschland helfen



Ein Dach über dem Kopf, Heizkostenzuschuss, sprich Alg2/HartzIV steht hier jedem zu.
Immerhin rund 390€ zuzüglich Miete bei alleinstehenden Personen/Monat.

Ist bei arbeitsfähigen Leuten an ein paar Bedingungen geknüpft, sonst kann es auch gekürzt werden.

Ob das angenommen wird,oder aus falschem Stolz nicht, oder ob das Geld und die Miete lieber in Alkohol investiert wird und letztendlich die Wohnung gekündigt wird, ist die Entscheidung der Betroffenen.

Notwendig ist es jedenfalls nicht, hier die Nächte draußen verbringen zu müssen und zu hungern.


----------



## DarkScorpion (23. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

@Felgenfuzzi

Genau der Deutsche darf dafür 1€ Jobs erledigen, wird in sinnlose Maßnahmen gesteckt, muss im Monat so und so viel Bewerbungen aussenden etc. 

Was macht jemand der Asyl beantragt für die gleiche Summe die er bekommt.

Ich hatte noch vor 1 Jahr einen alten Röhrenfernseher hier stehen, und wollte diesen für eine Asylunterkunft spenden.

Original Antwort: Nein tut uns leid, Röhrenfernseher nehmen wir nicht. Wir nehmen nur Flachbildfernseher an


----------



## Penman (23. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



dj_the_one schrieb:


> Gut dann wundert es mich nicht dass ihr euch mit solchen Argumenten rechtfertigt, wenn  ihr schon vor Leuten wie mir euch fürchtet. Ich enthalte mich dieser sinnlosen Diskussion.Vergiss die Knieschoner nicht wenn du außer Haus gehst.



Sorry, war beschäftigt. 
Ich habe schon darauf gewartet, dass sich endlich mal jemand meldet, der Pro-Flüchtlinge ist.

Gucken wir mal:


dj_the_one schrieb:


> Finde es immer wieder toll, wie Leute argumentieren wieso und aus welchen Beweggründen auswandern oder flüchten. [...] Nie selber so ein Kriesengebiet besucht hat,  aber ja in Call of Duty sieht das ganze auch net so schlimm aus, Fernsehbilder sind ja auch nur Pixel auf einem Monitor.


Wer würde freiwillig in ein Krisengebiet gehen, nur um es sich anzuschauen? Ich meine: Interessant ist es schon, keine Frage. Aber als Tourist fällst du da sicherlich wunderbar auf und hast gleich die Langfinger an deiner Tasche - oder, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, ein paar Projektile durch deinen Körper fliegen. Kann alles passieren, wenn man sich alles aus erster Nähe ansieht. (Moralapostelschild: Nicht, dass ich das jetzt verallgemeinere)



dj_the_one schrieb:


> Kauft euch 1 Spiel im Jahr weniger, raucht jährlich 10 Packerl Zigarretten weniger, geht 1x im Jahr weniger ins Restaurant, spendet dieses, und es gäbe genug für die Halbe Welt.


Joaaa~ vielleicht die halbe Welt. Wenn ich mir angucke, was unsere High Society an Spendengalas springen lässt, sind ein paar hundert überzeugte Leute auch nicht so wirklich das Salz im Brot. 



dj_the_one schrieb:


> Aber natürlich hier fängt das Problem an, denn ihr achso armen Bürger habt eh nix zum fressen mehr wieso dann auf sowas zu verzichten? Und wie solle mann dann noch das Einfamilienhaus, den Neuwagen und die jährlichen Grafikkarten Updates sich finanzieren. Hauptsache immer schreien nach alles muss billiger werden, und mehr Gehalt. Einfach nur verwöhnt, mehr nicht.


Grundsicherung ist eine Sache. Die sollte man erst mal schaffen. Danach kann man schauen, was man macht. Selbst ein paar Finanzreserven anzusparen und quasi dafür zu sorgen, dass man selbst abgesichert ist, sollte die oberste Priorität sein. Wie man dann sein Geld zwischen Luxus und Spenden aufteilt, bleibt jedem selbst überlassen. Du scheinst reichlich Geld übrig zu haben und Spenden kann man von der Steuererklärung absetzen. 
Es gibt hier sicherlich reichlich Leute, die nicht mal selbst Geld ranschaffen und sich ohne Skrupel an den Sozialtransfers bedient. "Reicht doch zum Leben" heißt es dann während man um 14 Uhr sein Frühstück futtert und dabei die neuste Folge Game of Thrones über das Internet streamt (natürlich nicht über Netflix und Co).



dj_the_one schrieb:


> Was für eine dumme Unterstellung ich sei ein besserer Mensch. Die Kernaussage ist die, man selber mehr haben will aber nichts hergeben will. Aber hauptsache mit dem Finger immer auf die anderen zeigen, aber dass kennt man zugenüge. Du darfst dich glücklich schätzen hier geboren zu sein, denn mehr hast du bis auf deine Geburt nicht geleistet was es dir erlaubt jemanden 3ten zu verbieten ein besseres Leben zu führen.


Ein richtiges Argument ist das nicht. Moralische Appelle sind keine Argumente. Jedenfalls stimmt die Kernaussage (warum die sie auch immer als Kern bezeichnen möchtest).
Ich bezweifle aber, dass hier jemand auf andere zeigen würde und sagt: "Hör auf zu spenden". Man kann wirklich sagen, dass es Glück ist, ein Europäer ferner vielleicht sogar ein Deutscher zu sein (Moralschild: Nein, nicht weil Deutsche besser sind).


dj_the_one schrieb:


> Du darfst dich glücklich schätzen hier geboren zu sein, denn mehr hast du bis auf deine Geburt nicht geleistet was es dir erlaubt jemanden 3ten zu verbieten ein besseres Leben zu führen.


Was heißt hier nichts geleistet? Jeder trägt seinen Teil irgendwo zu bei, wenn er ordentlich arbeiten geht. Was ermöglicht Menschen überhaupt den Fortschritt? Überleben, Fortbewegung und Kommunikation? Wer liefert das Essen - in Massen? Läufst du noch zu Fuß, um von Zuhause zur Arbeit zu kommen? Wie schaffen es denn Schriften oder Bücher in deine Hand? Ups. Die werden ja in Massen um die Welt transportiert. Oh und ein Austausch findet leider auch nur über den neusten Klatsch im Dorf statt, bis mal ein Reisender oder ein Brief eintrifft und Neues bringt.
Bevor du hier behauptest, Menschen würden nichts leisten außer ihrer Geburt, denk noch einmal nach, wie viele Menschen zufällig für das Medium, das du gerade benutzt, gearbeitet und geforscht haben.



dj_the_one schrieb:


> was es dir erlaubt jemanden 3ten zu verbieten ein besseres Leben zu führen.


Das würde wohl kaum jemand machen. Das Problem an der Sache ist, dass die Menschen einfach reinstürmen, für die entsprechende Gesellschaft noch nichts geleistet haben und im Grunde erst einmal mit Geld gefüttert werden müssen: Erstmal mit Nahrung versorgen; gesundheitlich wieder fit machen und dann sehen wir weiter ob wir zufällig Arbeit für jemanden finden, der kein Deutsch spricht und wahrscheinlich nur für körperliche Arbeiten eingesetzt werden kann. Oh. Solche Jobs sterben ein wenig aus, weil wir Maschinen haben. Schade. Und jetzt? Die Gesellschaft hat Geld investiert und bekommt nichts zurück. 2-3 Generationen später gibt es da vielleicht einen Fortschritt, aber können wir solange weiterhin mehr und mehr Menschen aufnehmen und versorgen?



dj_the_one schrieb:


> Inwiefern wurde hier erwähnt dass man irgendwo hinreisen muss um zu helfen?


Ungefähr hier kommt es ungefähr so herüber (ohne helfen, aber zumindest sollte man Reisen)


dj_the_one schrieb:


> [...] Nie selber so ein Kriesengebiet besucht hat,  aber ja in Call of Duty sieht das ganze auch net so schlimm aus, Fernsehbilder sind ja auch nur Pixel auf einem Monitor. [...]





dj_the_one schrieb:


> Hier gehts darum dass von niemanden verlangt wird was zu tun, und selbst das wäre schon zu viel für die meisten und vergönnt einem anderen ein besseres Leben nicht. Und das ist das Paradoxe. Fragen wir mal anders, vor was fürchtet ihr euch?


Paradox ist eigentlich nur, wie sich jemand vorstellt, an einem Schlauch mehr und mehr Verteiler anzuschließen und immer noch alle Anschlüsse voll versorgen zu können.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (23. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> @Felgenfuzzi
> 
> Genau der Deutsche darf dafür 1€ Jobs erledigen, wird in sinnlose Maßnahmen gesteckt, muss im Monat so und so viel Bewerbungen aussenden etc.
> 
> ...



Der 1€ Job wäre zusätzlich, mit den 160€, die dazuverdient werden dürfen ist man dann nicht weit von Geringverdienern entfernt,die selbst jetzt mit dem Mindestlohn irgendwo bei 1400€ brutto sind.
Was bleibt da denn bei StKl 1?
950€?
Davon dann noch Fahrtkosten etc.

Im Vergleich dazu sind 390 + 160 +  Miete gar nicht so übel, oder?

Den genauen Satz für Asylanten kenne ich nicht.
Jemand, der Asyl beantragt hat, bekommt das jedenfalls nicht. Ebenso keine eigene Wohnung.

Vor allem aber DARF er gar nicht arbeiten, ob er will, oder nicht.

Von daher kann man denen das kaum vorwerfen.


----------



## Penman (23. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Den genauen Satz für Asylanten kenne ich nicht.
> Jemand, der Asyl beantragt hat, bekommt das jedenfalls nicht. Ebenso keine eigene Wohnung.
> 
> Vor allem aber DARF er gar nicht arbeiten, ob er will, oder nicht.
> ...



Moment! Ein Asylant darf nur die ersten 3 Monate nicht arbeiten. Danach kann er sich den Lebensunterhalt selbst verdienen.
Quelle: Bundesregierung | Artikel | Arbeitsaufnahme nach drei Monaten

Soweit ich das gerade richtig verstanden habe, leben Asylanten auch in der Regel in Flüchtlingsheimen und das nicht gerade bequem.
Wie das mit Arbeit zu vereinbaren ist, verstehe ich auch nicht so Recht, da diese Heime abseits der Städte liegen.

Der Punkt ist aber, dass es hier womöglich gar nicht um Asyberechtigte geht, sondern eher um die normalen Grenzgänger, die gar nicht politisch verfolgt werden und einfach nur nach Europa wollen. Diese werden nämlich von unserem Amt abgewiesen und zurückgeschickt, sofern kein humanitärer Grund vorliegt, dass wir das nicht können (Bürgerkrieg, Naturkatastrophe etc).


----------



## pedi (23. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

man sollte es hier genauso rigoros handhaben wie in australien.
die machen das absolut richtig.


----------



## Putinversteher (23. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Penman schrieb:


> Moment! Ein Asylant darf nur die ersten 3 Monate nicht arbeiten. Danach kann er sich den Lebensunterhalt selbst verdienen.
> Quelle: Bundesregierung | Artikel | Arbeitsaufnahme nach drei Monaten



Sie können/dürfen trotzdem erst nach 1.5 Jahren, weil nach der 3. Monatsfrist erst anträge gestellt werden, solange sie den Status der Duldung haben darf trotzdem jederzeit ein Arbeitsverbot verhängt werden und dazu kommt dann auch noch das die Person die einen Asylbewerber einstellen möchte nachweisen muss das es keinen geeigneten Deutschen oder EU-Bürger Bewerber auf die Stelle gibt - auf die Bürokratie hat dann auch kein Chef lust, weil es in der Regel eh nur um Niedriglohnjobs geht die jederzeit anders besetzt werden können. In der Regel wird der Asylant dann eben an eine Arbeitserlaubnis kommen, die ihm nichts bringt. 

Zeitarbeitsfirmen würden wohl gerne Asylanten einstellen: Zeitarbeitsfirma Manpower will Flüchtlinge einstellen - DIE WELT

Aso und jemand von euch daran gedacht das dadurch das niedrige Lohnniveau in Deutschland noch weiter gedrückt wird ? Dadurch noch eher Prekäre Beschäftigung gefördert wird die eh schon je nach Region zwischen 40% und 60% liegt - ich habe keine Ahnung auf welcher Insel der Glückseeligen ihr lebt das ihr Armut und die daraus resultierende Altersarmut noch als Ausnahme wahrnehmt.
Und bevor jemand wieder ankommt mit "siehte wir haben doch selber kein Geld & Jobs usw. wir müssen schauen wo wir bleiben" vielleicht mal auf den Gedanken kommen ob das nicht an einer künstlichen Verknappung und dem riesigen Lohngefälle liegt.


----------



## Nightslaver (23. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Wo wir zwischen drin mal bei Gadaffi waren und beim Thema Flüchtlinge sind, hier mal ein interessanter Artikel dazu:

"Ihr werdet von einer Immigrationswelle aus Afrika überschwemmt werden" | Telepolis


----------



## Adi1 (23. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Wo wir gerade bei dem Problem wären. 

Was glaubt Ihr denn, was Milionen  von Flüchtlingen ( dazu im erwerbsfähigen Alter)

ohne Alphabetisierung, und ohne Berufsausbildung überhaupt nützlich sind ?

Als billige Arbeitssklaven allemal, ich bin aber mal gespannt, wie das weitergeht.


----------



## Penman (23. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Erzähl in Zeiten von Mindestlohn mal etwas von billiger Arbeitskraft. Wenn du dafür eine Ausnahme durchsetzen willst, stehen dir die Menschenrechtler auf der Matte.


----------



## Nightslaver (23. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade bei dem Problem wären.
> 
> Was glaubt Ihr denn, was Milionen  von Flüchtlingen ( dazu im erwerbsfähigen Alter)
> 
> ohne Alphabetisierung, und ohne Berufsausbildung überhaupt nützlich sind ?



Keine Ahnung wie du darauf kommst, aber selbst in den ärmsten afrikanischen Ländern gibt es Schulen in denen zumindest lesen, schreiben und rechnen unterrichtet wurden, so das man wohl kaum davon ausgehen kann das mehr als 40% der Flüchtlinge wirkliche Analphabeten sind.

Und durch Firmen und Staat geförderte Berufsausbildungen für Flüchtlinge sollen ja kommen: "Arrivo Berlin": Berliner Handwerk will Flüchtlinge als Fachkräfte - Berlin - Berliner Morgenpost 

Das für viele Firmen immer noch bedeutend günstiger da etwas zu zu schießen und sie 1 1/2 Jahre aus zu bilden, ihnen Deutsch bei zu bringen, als selber Lehrlinge aus zu bilden und deutsche Fachkräfte ein zu stellen. Was auch der Grund dafür ist warum die Wirtschaft so eloquent fordert mehr Flüchtlinge auf zu nehmen und ihnen schneller die Möglichkeit zu geben hier zu arbeiten.
Die Wirtschaft hier wittert schon die große Möglichkeit an billige "qualifizierte" Arbeitskräfte zu kommen die die gleiche Arbeit, wie eine hier geborene und ausgebildete Fachkraft, für teils mindestens 20-30% weniger Lohn macht und damit auch noch zufrieden ist. 

Legales, vom Staat gefördertes, Lohndumping im großen Stil wird das, wenn nicht aufgepasst wird, wonach es momentan nicht aussieht.


----------



## Hänschen (23. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Ich habe auch eine Theorie  :

Die Menschheit wird von einer Elite-Klicke (den reichen irren Freaks) geführt und die halten sich dumme Untermenschen als Sklaven.
Wer sich nicht brav und unterwürfig züchten lässt wird ausgerottet vom System das diese Elite aufgebaut hat.
Die Untersklaven erhalten sich selber, gehen sogar noch arbeiten und machen auch noch krasserweise Kinder die sie wahnsinnigerweise auch noch dazu erziehen selber für die Elite zu buckeln und ihrerseits auch noch Buckelnachwuchs zu zeugen und zu dressieren.

Und das Ganze ist ein Produkt der teuflischen Evolution die in der Nische auf diesem sehr habitablen Planeten so eine kranke Freakshow aufgebaut hat.



Wie gesagt nur eine Theorie ...  aber vielleicht gibt euch das ein paar Denkanstösse ... flamed mich aber nicht deswegen


----------



## Putinversteher (23. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

@Hänschen
Sehr sehr verkürzt, aber im Prinzip läuft es darauf hinaus - ja.


----------



## Pyroneo (23. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Es kommt immer auf die Asylbewerber selber an. Wie die sich hier Verhalten trägt Maßgeblich zur Akzeptanz oder abstoßen in der Bevölkerung bei. Nichts desto trotz macht der Staat viele Fehler.
Über mir ist seit ca 4 Wochen eine Asylbewerberfamilie eingezogen, stammen aus Ägypten und sind menschlich eigentlich total in Ordnung, gibt es Probleme kann man mit ihnen normal reden. Da sie aus Ägypten andere Lebensarten gewohnt sind redet man halt über vieles damit das miteinander klappt. 
Was ich aber nicht verstehe ist das was ihnen vom Staat alles bezahlt wird, vieles neu oder überzogen teuer, als Beispiel mal 2 Autokinderbetten zu je 280€ von poco + Kaltschaummatratzen. Das geht auch weitaus günstiger. 
Als ich vor 2 Jahren Krankheitsbedingt zum Harzer wurde und mein Jüngster zur Welt kam wurde mir nur das günstigste Kinderbett für knapp 100€ inklusive Matratze bezahlt. 
Wo ist da die Gleichheit? Das kann man aber nicht den Menschen vor werfen sondern nur unserer tollen Regierung. 
Wenn so etwas öfter auffällt ist doch klar das die Stimmung in Bezug auf Asylbewerber hier in DE kippt bzw die Akzeptanz sinkt.


----------



## jamie (23. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Penman schrieb:


> Erzähl in Zeiten von Mindestlohn mal etwas von billiger Arbeitskraft. Wenn du dafür eine Ausnahme durchsetzen willst, stehen dir die Menschenrechtler auf der Matte.



Der Mindestlohn ist doch so durchlöchert von Ausnahmen, dass man eigentlich gar nicht mehr von einem richtigen Mindestlohn sprechen kann.


----------



## Putinversteher (23. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Vor allem ist der Mindestlohn 8.50€ BRUTTO - Wenn das keine Billige Arbeitskraft ist, weiß ich auch nicht. Aso ich vergaß - hier kann man ja Menschen auch für nen Euro die Stunde halten...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Mindestlohn, den zu unterwandern ist doch eine Kleinigkeit bei den ganzen Schlupflöchern


----------



## Adi1 (24. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wie du darauf kommst, aber selbst in den ärmsten afrikanischen Ländern gibt es Schulen in denen zumindest lesen, schreiben und rechnen unterrichtet wurden, so das man wohl kaum davon ausgehen kann das mehr als 40% der Flüchtlinge wirkliche Analphabeten sind.



Nee, gibt es nicht. 

Dann schaue Dir mal Mali, Somalia, Simbabwe, Eritrea, Kongo usw. an.

Das sind im Endeffekt failed states. 

Da geht keiner in die Schule 

da sind die Familien froh, wenn überhaupt einer über die Runde kommt.


----------



## der-sack88 (24. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Selbst wenn es Schulen gäbe, ist das Selbstverständnis teilweise ein anderes. Die Eltern meinen, sie müssen eh nicht lesen können, also müssen es die Kinder auch nicht. Dann wird eben statt zu Schule zu gehen von Kindheit an dabei geholfen, den Lebensunterhalt zu verdienen. Was teilweise auch notwendig ist, ein weiterer Grund, warum nicht jeder zur Schule geht, selbst wenn es möglich wäre. Und natürlich gibts nicht überall Schulen.

Zum Punkt, dass es auf die Bewerber ankommt: das Problem in manchen Teilen Deutschlands ist leider, dass man ihnen überhaupt keine Chance lässt. Und das ist einfach nur traurig.

edit: Achja, falls es jemand nicht mitbekommen haben sollte, hier mal ein positives Beispiel. Von allen Seiten. Ein junger Flüchtling, bereit sich zu integrieren, Betreuerinnen, die Talent erkennen, vermitteln und die Integration erleichtern, und ein Arbeitgeber, der ihm eine Chance gibt, wenn auch nicht ganz uneigennützig. Sowas würde man sich für alle Flüchtlinge und Heime wünschen.
Nicht, dass das jetzt in irgendeiner Form große Aussagekraft hätte, aber in Zeiten des Rechtsrucks und der vermehrten rechten Anschläge habe ich mich richtig gefreut, als ich das mitbekommen habe.


----------



## Verminaard (24. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



der-sack88 schrieb:


> edit: Achja, falls es jemand nicht mitbekommen haben sollte, hier mal ein positives Beispiel. Von allen Seiten. Ein junger Flüchtling, bereit sich zu integrieren, Betreuerinnen, die Talent erkennen, vermitteln und die Integration erleichtern, und ein Arbeitgeber, der ihm eine Chance gibt, wenn auch nicht ganz uneigennützig. Sowas würde man sich für alle Flüchtlinge und Heime wünschen.
> Nicht, dass das jetzt in irgendeiner Form große Aussagekraft hätte, aber in Zeiten des Rechtsrucks und der vermehrten rechten Anschläge habe ich mich richtig gefreut, als ich das mitbekommen habe.



Es gibt sie doch die einzelfaelle, von denen die Medien und andere immer reden.
Nur sind nicht die Straftaten einzelfaelle....


----------



## DarkScorpion (24. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Ach quatsch Asylbewerber begehen doch keine Straftaten.

Die wissen halt nicht, dass ein abgeschlossenes Haus/Geschäft nicht betreten werden darf. Und das man nicht einfach einen Mitbewohner abstechen darf, während 2 Straßen weiter 8000 Menschen spazieren gehen


----------



## Seeefe (24. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Es gibt sie doch die einzelfaelle, von denen die Medien und andere immer reden.
> Nur sind nicht die Straftaten einzelfaelle....



Straftaten haben  (zum Glück) aber auch nichts damit zu tun, ob Flüchtling oder nicht.


----------



## Adi1 (24. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Die wissen halt nicht, dass ein abgeschlossenes Haus/Geschäft nicht betreten werden darf. Und das man nicht einfach einen Mitbewohner abstechen darf, während 2 Straßen weiter 8000 Menschen spazieren gehen



Genauso ist es. 

Deswegen haben Sie auch Werkzeuge mit, um die gesicherten Besitztümer zu knacken,
damit dann aus dem Erlöss , eine Art Entwicklungshilfe wird.


----------



## der-sack88 (24. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Es gibt sie doch die einzelfaelle, von denen die Medien und andere immer reden.
> Nur sind nicht die Straftaten einzelfaelle....



Natürlich sind die Strafttaten Einzelfälle. Ich zitiere aus einem der von mir verlinkten Artikel:

"Allein 2014 sind rund 500 unbegleitete, minderjährige Flüchtlinge in die Hansestadt gekommen – wirklich problematisch verhält sich davon nur eine kleine Gruppe von etwa 25 bis 30 Jugendlichen. Die Mehrheit, so sagt das Sozialressort, hält sich an die Regeln und ist friedlich. Die negativen Schlagzeilen prägen dennoch das Bild, schnell kommt es deshalb zu Verallgemeinerungen."

Wenn für dich 470 von 500 "Einzelfälle" sind...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. April 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Natürlich sind es nur Minderheiten, aber das reicht meist schon aus. Aber ich sehe nicht mal Straftaten sondern eher ob die Flüchtlinge auch wirklich dem Status gerecht werden.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Genauso ist es.
> 
> Deswegen haben Sie auch Werkzeuge mit, um die gesicherten Besitztümer zu knacken,
> damit dann aus dem Erlöss , eine Art Entwicklungshilfe wird.



Fachkräfte in der Umverteilung von Eigentum 

Den Flüchtlingen geht es heutzutage richtig gut, die deutschen Flüchtlinge vor 70 Jahren waren selbst nach der Flucht nicht sicher.


----------



## Verminaard (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Fachkräfte in der Umverteilung von Eigentum
> 
> Den Flüchtlingen geht es heutzutage richtig gut, die deutschen Flüchtlinge vor 70 Jahren waren selbst nach der Flucht nicht sicher.




Die Zeiten aendern sich staendig. Hier immer wieder mit der Vergangenheit aufzeigen bringt keinen weiter.
Natuerlich waren damals andere Zeiten und Hintergruende.
Hilft nur hier nicht weiter.

Ich persoenlich finds schlimm das hier das ganze Fluechtlingsthema missbraucht wird.
Die wirklich beduerftigen aus Kriegs und Kriesengebieten werden hier in einen Topf geworfen mit Allen die unter dem Deckmantel des Asyl nach Europa bzw Deutschland kommen.
Wie geht man mit soetwas vernuenftig um? Dafuer gibt es leider keine befriedigende Loesungen.
Eher radikal veranlangte Personen fordern einfach dichtmachen und keinen mehr reinzulassen.
Anders Radikale verharmlosen den Ayslmissbrauch enorm und schauen lieber weg anstatt sich der Realitaet zu stellen.

Eine schnell durchsetzbare Loesung habe ich auch nicht parat.
Was ich mir vorstellen koennte, was helfen wuerde, waere mehr Personal, die faehig sind rauszufiltern welche Fluechtlinge man wirklich nach unseren Gesetzen bedingungslos unterstuetzen muss und welche sofort und ohne Aufschub oder sonst was des Landes verwiesen werden.

So wie das jetzt gehandthabt wird, spielt es nur radikalen Gruppierungen in die Haende. 
Wenn man dann noch selbst Opfer von Asylmissbrauchern wird, wie es zum Beispiel durch georgische Einbrecherbanden praktiziert wird, kann ich mir gut vorstellen das der Schrei nach "Fluechtlinge raus" generell lauter wird.
Hier kann man es aber mMn nicht mal den in Deutschland lebenden Leuten die Opfer geworden sind krumm nehmen. Hier ist die Politik gefragt und das endlich mal bestehende Gesetze ordentlich durchgesetzt und angewandt werden.

Egal wie man es wendet, die wirklich Leidtragenden sind wieder mal die wirklich Beduerftigen.


----------



## Ruptet (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Laut diversen Quellen sollen über 1 Millionen Menschen in Lybien auf die Überfahrt nach Europa warten, wer will ein Zimmer in seiner Wohnung freimachen ? Freilich werden es von Tag zu Tag mehr.
Was stürzen die Idioten auch Gaddafi, Lybien war das Vorzeigeland dort unten.


----------



## Poulton (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Das Land war unter Gaddafi so vorzeigbar, dass es jährlich von EU und europäischen Staaten Millionen an € bekommen hat, weil es Flüchtlinge in die Wüste geschickt hat. 

jungle-world.com - Sozen bekämpfen Flüchtlingsströme


----------



## Ruptet (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Skandalös, damit kann man das Land natürlich sofort unter "gescheitert" einordnen. (Was es heute, nach der glorreichen Revolution, tatsächlich ist.)


----------



## Speicherpapst (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Ich habe nur etwas gegen Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge, ich will die hier einfach nicht.
Jeder andere ist willkommen.


----------



## S754 (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Da sieht man mal wieder wie unfähig die EU ist und was für Probleme die uns bringen! 

Großes Lob an Italien, besonders an die Sizilianer, die meistern das sehr gut, obwohl die EU sie im Stich gelassen hat!


----------



## Putinversteher (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Wie löst man eine Humanitäre Flüchtlingskatastrophe als EU ? Natürlich auf die einzig vernünftige Art - Man zerbombt die Flüchtlingsbote bevor sie ablegen können und nimmt dabei auch "Kollateralschäden" gerne billigend im Kauf. 
Damit schlagen wir sogar zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe, Tote können sich ja garnicht erst auf den Weg machen. Hauptsache das Pack bleibt an Ort und Stelle. Es kann nicht sein das sich hier die Leute auch noch Sorgen um solche Kreaturen machen müssen. Klingt komisch ? Ist aber so...

Migrant crisis: EU plan to strike Libya networks could include ground forces | World news | The Guardian
www.german-foreign-policy.com


----------



## JePe (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Worum geht es eigentlich?

_The military campaign planning has been ordered because of the influx of migrants from sub-Saharan Africa and the Middle East across the Mediterranean from Libya, with the death toll this year alone already estimated at nearly 2,000._

Es geht eben nicht nur um Fluechtlinge eines vorgeblich westverschuldeten Buergerkrieges. Tatsaechlich entwickelt sich die lybische Kueste aus geographischem Kalkuel zur Drehscheibe fuer Schleuser. Die sind auch das Ziel der Mission:

_The campaign’s aim is defined as “to disrupt the business model of the smugglers, achieved by undertaking systematic efforts to identify, seize/capture, and destroy vessels and assets before they are used by smugglers(...)The 19-page strategy paper for the mission(...)adds that ground operations in Libya may also be needed to destroy the smugglers’ vessels and assets, such as fuel dumps._

"May also be needed" - koennen erforderlich sein. Eine konjunktive Formulierung demnach. Im Gegensatz dazu die folgende Aussage von offizieller Seite:

_Mogherini appeared to refute the suggestions in the strategy document of “action taken ashore”, asserting on Wednesday that there would be “no boots on the ground. I said no”._

Die Mission wird nur erwogen fuer den Fall, dass es dazu ein Mandat der UN gibt (nicht jeder ist da so zimperlich):

_Subject to a UN go-ahead(...)_

Die Unterstellung, man wuerde Kollateralschaeden "gerne" in Kauf nehmen, ist gewohnt polemisch herbeikonstruiert und kann ich so in dem Artikel nicht wiederfinden:

_“Boarding operations against smugglers in the presence of migrants has a high risk of collateral damage including the loss of life.”_

Das ist fuer mich eine nuechterne Analyse, keine Absichtserklaerung.

Sicher ist die Situation dramatisch und problematisch. Das bedeutet aber nicht notwendigerweise, dass man sie passiv hinnehmen muss? Und ich teile auch nicht die Auffasung von Amnesty International, dass eine solche Mission ohne einen "Plan B" unsinnig sei. Denn nur davon, dass Europa Alternativrouten oeffnet, werden sich die Schleuser ihr Geschaeft nicht vermiesen lassen. Selbst wenn man das taete - wie soll das logistisch abgewickelt, wie sollen solche Routen geschuetzt werden?


----------



## Putinversteher (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



JePe schrieb:


> Die Unterstellung, man wuerde Kollateralschaeden "gerne" in Kauf nehmen, ist gewohnt polemisch herbeikonstruiert und kann ich so in dem Artikel nicht wiederfinden:
> Das ist fuer mich eine nuechterne Analyse, keine Absichtserklaerung.



Das war nicht polemisch, sondern zynisch/ironisch gemeint.

Auf den Rest habe ich keine Lust mehr einzugehen, es hinterlässt mich einfach sprachlos wie man so einen verrückten Scheiss noch mit "nüchterne Analyse" bewerten kann.  Kannst ja mal Nüchtern Analysieren zu welchem Ergebnis diese Strategie führen wird. 
Am Montag wird darüber abgestimmt und es gilt schon als beschlossene Sache.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ar9oEHi9P_A&feature=youtu.be&t=2m15s kannst dir ja mal ab dem Punkt bis 3:25 anschauen und dich dann fragen wie ich überhaupt darauf komme, das wir als Deutsche da eine Rolle gespielt haben, das es überhaupt zu dieser Situation kam.


----------



## JePe (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Bei SIPRI liest sich auch das differenzierter. Dort erfaehrt man auch, welche Laender wieviele und welche Waffen an wen exportieren.


----------



## vogelscheuche (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Ach ja eine Schweinewelt in der wir leben, soviel Abschaum und Armut, aber ich köpf erstmal meine CPU. Man ist das Geil!!!


----------



## Putinversteher (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Flüchtlinge: EU beschließt Militäreinsatz gegen Schleuser | ZEIT ONLINE
Der Einsatz wurde genehmigt.


----------



## JePe (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Aus dem von Dir verlinkten Artikel:

_Die Operation sei in mehrere Phasen aufgeteilt, deren erste in einer verstaerkten militaerischen Aufklaerung besteht(...)Die meisten Phasen des Plans koennen allerdings erst umgesetzt werden, wenn dafuer ein UN-Mandat vorliegt(...)Fuer Operationen in Libyen soll allerdings zunaechst das Einverstaendnis der dortigen Behoerden eingeholt werden(...)Wir wissen, dass die Mission keine Antwort ist, die das Fluechtlingsproblem in irgendeiner Form beseitigt(...)Bevor Phase zwei oder potenziell drei ausgerufen werden, bedarf es immer wieder eines gemeinsamen Beschlusses.

_Edit: Libyen sagt Nein.


----------



## Ruptet (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Gaddafi - "Wenn ich will, wird ganz Europa schwarz" oder in einem anderen Wortlaut "Wenn ich tot bin, wird Europa schwarz", jap - spätestens jetzt sollte man wissen was er damit gemeint hat.


----------



## Amon (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

So lange man die immer wieder einsammelt und in Italien ablädt werden sich immer wieder welche in Gummiboote setzen...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Aber wie soll man denen letztlich die Seereise vermiesen wenn die immer noch annehmen das Europa das Schlaraffenland ist?


----------



## Amon (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Indem man sie einfach mit ihrem Schlauchboot zurück schickt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Nur was ist wenn das Wasser etliche Meter über dem Schanzkleid liegt bei der Retoure? Dann heißt es ja schnell das die EU würde wissentlich die Flüchtlinge opfern


----------



## Amon (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Was soll man sonst machen? Ganz Afrika hier aufnehmen oder was?


----------



## turbosnake (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Amon schrieb:


> Was soll man sonst machen? Ganz Afrika hier aufnehmen oder was?


Selbst alle Flüchtlinge der Welt wären nur 10% unser Bevölkerung.


----------



## Amon (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Selbst alle Flüchtlinge der Welt wären nur 10% unser Bevölkerung.



Wenn du nur die meinst die jetzt gerade irgendwo auf der Flucht sind kommt das vielleicht hin. Die "Flüchtlinge" aus Afrika sind reine Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge die sich hier an den Sozialkassen gütlich tun wollen, und das werden immer mehr! Afrika hat geschätzt mal so 1 Milliarde Einwohner, Europa so um die 500 Millionen. Da wird das aber mit deinen 10% eng. Oder glaubst du echt der Rest von denen bleibt da?


----------



## Bonkic (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

schon sehr erstaunlich, welche menge an rassistischem schrott, die pcgh-mods hier im forum dulden.


----------



## Ruptet (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Noch viel erstaunlicher ist, dass die Nazikeule noch nicht geschwungen wurde


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Wobei Rassismus und NS Dinge ja schon ein Paar Schuhe sind aber letzteres kann man schon nicht mehr ertragen


----------



## S754 (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Wieso können wir es nicht einfach wie Australien machen?


----------



## Seeefe (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Amon schrieb:


> Die "Flüchtlinge" aus Afrika sind reine Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge die sich hier an den Sozialkassen gütlich tun wollen



Das stimmt nicht 



> Wieso können wir es nicht einfach wie Australien machen?



Damit wird das eigentliche Problem nicht gelöst.


----------



## jamie (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



S754 schrieb:


> Wieso können wir es nicht einfach wie Australien machen?



Du meinst als Weiße auf einem anderen Kontinent einfallen und die Ureinwohner abschlachten?
haben wir doch schon mehrfach!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Aber wie soll man denen letztlich die Seereise vermiesen wenn die immer noch annehmen das Europa das Schlaraffenland ist?



Für die ist Europa das Schlaraffenland.
Und eine Variante wäre es zunächst, sie nach dem Einsammeln da abzusetzen, wo sie losgefahren sind.

Aber komischerweise ist das Mittelmeer ja von failed-States umgeben, in die man nun wirklich niemand zurückschicken kann, nachdem die von der EU jahrelang hofierten Diktaturen zusammengebrochen sind...
Schon *******. Da stürzt man andere ins Elend und auf einmal stehen die eleding vor der Haustür.


----------



## Threshold (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

So ist das eben, wenn man jahrelang die Probleme auf andere abwälzt und es plötzlich vor die Füße fällt.
Dann reden sich auf einmal alle raus oder haben es schon immer gewusst, konnten sich jedoch nicht durchsetzen. Bla Bla Bla eben.


----------



## Nightslaver (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Bonkic schrieb:


> schon sehr erstaunlich, welche menge an rassistischem schrott, die pcgh-mods hier im forum dulden.



Was willst du den? Möchtest du das die entsprechenden User gebannt werden, oder deren Posts unkommentiert gelöscht, nur weil sie deiner Auffassung nicht entsprechen? Man man man, bei so einer Einstellung wundert es mich nicht das die Politik so leichtes Spiel hat Meinungsfreiheit, Datenschutz und andere Dinge Stück für Stück mit Füßen zu treten.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Für die ist Europa das Schlaraffenland.
> Und eine Variante wäre es zunächst, sie nach dem Einsammeln da abzusetzen, wo sie losgefahren sind.
> 
> Aber komischerweise ist das Mittelmeer ja von failed-States umgeben, in  die man nun wirklich niemand zurückschicken kann, nachdem die von der EU  jahrelang hofierten Diktaturen zusammengebrochen sind...
> Schon *******. Da stürzt man andere ins Elend und auf einmal stehen die eleding vor der Haustür.



Tja, vermutlich braucht Europa noch 50-100 Millionen Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge mehr bevor irgendwer hier mal begreift das es so nicht funktioniert, aber ich habe dann fast die Befürchtung das die Erkentnis in die flasche Richtung ausschlagen wird und wir die größtenteils selbstproduzierten Probleme mit zutiefst "mittelalterlichen" Methoden lösen werden...
Ein Gedanke der mir nicht wirklich behagen mag.


----------



## Rolk (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Ich habe mich bisher hier rausgehalten, aber jetzt muss ich doch mal was schreiben. Fakt ist es wird langsam Zeit das wir auch mal genauer hinschauen was wir uns alles ins Land holen. Ich finde es schon sehr bezeichnend das gleich der erste schwarzafrikanische Asylbewerber den ich persönlich kennen lernen durfte alle negativen Klischees die ich bis dato kannte perfekt ausfüllt.
So richtig die Augen geöffnet hat mir ein Kunde schon vor 2-3 Jahren, als er mir sein Herz ausgeschüttet hat was seine Tochter die in einem Asylbewerberheim arbeitet, welches mehrheitlich von Afrikanern belegt war, alles mitmachen muss. Ich will da gar nicht näher drauf eingehen, sonst kommen nur wieder Nazikeule schwingende Gutmenschen die mir einbläuen wollen das das alles Ausnahmen sind.


----------



## S754 (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



jamie schrieb:


> Du meinst als Weiße auf einem anderen Kontinent einfallen und die Ureinwohner abschlachten?
> haben wir doch schon mehrfach!



Nein, informier dich erstmal was Australien mit Flüchtlingen gemacht hat.


----------



## jamie (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



S754 schrieb:


> Nein, informier dich erstmal was Australien mit Flüchtlingen gemacht hat.



Ich glaube ich kauf mir ein Sarkasmus-Schild...
Und informier du dich mal über die Geschichte Australiens und denke dann darüber nach, wie angemessen sowas ist!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



> Für die ist Europa das Schlaraffenland.
> Und eine Variante wäre es zunächst, sie nach dem Einsammeln da abzusetzen, wo sie losgefahren sind.


Nur so lange es dort irgendwas gibt was im Wasser Auftrieb erzeugt werden die es erneut versuchen und ein Schild mit der Aufschrift " Hier nix Europa " dürfte auch niemanden abhalten. Ein Bauwerk wie der Atlantikwall am Mittelmeer wird auch keinen Sinn ergeben.
So langsam sollte sich die EU Regierung mal Gedanken machen wie man das Problem lösen kann ohne in Massen überrannt zu werden


----------



## Bonkic (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Rolk schrieb:


> Ich will da gar nicht näher drauf eingehen,



doch bitte. würde mich interessieren.


----------



## GeneralGonzo (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Rolk schrieb:


> Ich habe mich bisher hier rausgehalten, aber jetzt muss ich doch mal was schreiben. Fakt ist es wird langsam Zeit das wir auch mal genauer hinschauen was wir uns alles ins Land holen. Ich finde es schon sehr bezeichnend das gleich der erste schwarzafrikanische Asylbewerber den ich persönlich kennen lernen durfte alle negativen Klischees die ich bis dato kannte perfekt ausfüllt.
> So richtig die Augen geöffnet hat mir ein Kunde schon vor 2-3 Jahren, als er mir sein Herz ausgeschüttet hat was seine Tochter die in einem Asylbewerberheim arbeitet, welches mehrheitlich von Afrikanern belegt war, alles mitmachen muss. Ich will da gar nicht näher drauf eingehen, sonst kommen nur wieder Nazikeule schwingende Gutmenschen die mir einbläuen wollen das das alles Ausnahmen sind.



Genauso siehts aus - habe auch einen Kollegen, der genau die Erfahrung in den Asylheimen als Wachschutz gemacht hat. Fast täglich die Poliziei vor Ort, Dreck ohne Ende, zerstörte Toiletten und ständig Stress, weil die Gruppierungen untereinander nicht klarkommen.
Hinzu kommt Langeweile, die dann natürlich auch in Kriminalität ausartet.

Und wer bezahlt das alles? Wie soll es denn weitergehen mit immer mehr immer mehr !
Diese "Bewerber" müssen sich auch mal mit ihrem eigene Land auseinandersetzen und dafür kämpfen. Als Deutschland nach dem 2.WK zerstört war, sind auch nicht alle abgehauen sondern haben sich der Verantwortung gestellt !


----------



## aloha84 (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Ja stimmt vollkommen, kann ja nicht so schwierig sein IS und Boko Haram zu besiegen.
Nebenbei müssten sie nur noch für Regen in der Sahel Zone sorgen, und schon hätten sie was zu futtern.
Und verschiedene Glaubensrichtungen + Kriege abzuschaffen, ist sicher auch nicht so schwer.
Wir können ja schließlich nicht alles für die machen, und es ist ja nicht so, als wenn der Westen für irgendwelche Probleme in deren Ländern verantwortlich wäre....


----------



## GeneralGonzo (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Sarkastisch sein hilft nicht!
Das ist deren Land, wir können solche Völkerwanderungen nicht verkraften, da viele europäische Länder zudem genug eigene Sorgen bzgl. Arbeitslosigkeit, Finanzproblemen u.ä. haben. Warum ist es so schwer verständlich!
Ich wäre für den hier schon erwähnten australischen Weg - es geht bald nicht mehr anders!

Kein Wunder, dass der rechte Rand an Zuwachs gewinnt, da die Politik sich bzgl. der sorgen der Bürger taub stellt und immer mehr reinholt, Schulen zu Asylheimen umfunktioniert und diese Menschen nicht mal arbeiten dürfen/können. Wobei, wer sollte sie auch "einstellen", wo die meisten nicht mal deutsch sprechen? 
Wie solls denn funktionieren ????


----------



## Bonkic (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



GeneralGonzo schrieb:


> Als Deutschland nach dem 2.WK zerstört war, sind auch nicht alle abgehauen sondern haben sich der Verantwortung gestellt !



deutschland ist nach dem 2. wk aus genau einem grund wieder auf die beine gekommen: es war strategisch wichtig.


----------



## GeneralGonzo (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Bonkic schrieb:


> deutschland ist nach dem 2. wk aus genau einem grund wieder auf die beine gekommen: es war strategisch wichtig.



Ich kenne ja nicht dein Alter, aber da machst du es dir zu einfach.

Unsere Eltern / Großeltern haben Unvorstellbares gleistet, damit die jetzige Jammergeneration, die bei jeder Kleinigkeit Burn-Out hat oder zum Psycho/Arzt muss, davon profitiert und in einem der wirtschaftstärksten Länder der Welt in uneingeschränkter Freiheit leben kann.


----------



## aloha84 (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Der australische Weg wird nicht funktionieren, allein schon weil wir hier von ganz anderen Größenordnungen sprechen.
Man muss dafür sorgen, dass diese Menschen ihr Land gar nicht verlassen wollen. Und das klappt nur mit massiven Investitionen in Wirtschaft und Bildung.
Es bringt nichts das Symptom zu bekämpfen, mal davon ab kann man Europa nicht abschirmen oder sonstiges.


----------



## Watertouch (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



S754 schrieb:


> Nein, informier dich erstmal was Australien mit Flüchtlingen gemacht hat.


Es muss ja nicht Australien gemeint sein. Ich schätze Es war eher Lateinamerika gemeint.


----------



## Bonkic (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



GeneralGonzo schrieb:


> Ich kenne ja nicht dein Alter



was tut das denn auch zur sache?



> , aber da machst du es dir zu einfach.



sicher haben noch ein paar andere faktoren eine rolle gespielt (zb war die zivile industrie bei weitem nicht so zerstört, wie immer mal wieder behauptet wird), aber der grund, den ich oben genannt habe, ist nun einmal der wichtigste: was meinst du wohl, wie (west-) deutschland heute ohne westintegration dastünde?


----------



## Bonkic (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

-doppelpost-


----------



## DarkScorpion (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Der australische Weg wird nicht funktionieren, allein schon weil wir hier von ganz anderen Größenordnungen sprechen.
> Man muss dafür sorgen, dass diese Menschen ihr Land gar nicht verlassen wollen. Und das klappt nur mit massiven Investitionen in Wirtschaft und Bildung.
> Es bringt nichts das Symptom zu bekämpfen, mal davon ab kann man Europa nicht abschirmen oder sonstiges.


Das mag bei den 5% klappen die wirkliche Flüchtlinge sind. Bei dem Rest, die wegen des Geldes hier her kommen klappt das nicht. Denn solange man in Europa mehr Geld bekommt für nichts tun als in Afrika für harte Arbeit, solange werden sie kommen.

Der einzige Weg ist Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge sofort postwendend zurück in das Land schicken, aus welchem das Schiff abgelegt hat. Denn damit nimmt man den Schleusern die Geschäftsgrundlage. So was wird sich nämlich schnell rum sprechen


----------



## Gripschi (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Investitionen beheben die Symptome nicht das Problem.

Die versorgen teils Familien dort und haben genug zum leben hier über.

Am besten die Schiffe hier zerstören und die Flüchtlinge abgeben dort wo sie herkommen.

Ist eine verfahrene Situation.


----------



## Rolk (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Bonkic schrieb:


> sicher haben noch ein paar andere faktoren eine rolle gespielt (zb war die zivile industrie bei weitem nicht so zerstört, wie immer mal wieder behauptet wird), aber der grund, den ich oben genannt habe, ist nun einmal der wichtigste: was meinst du wohl, wie (west-) deutschland heute ohne westintegration dastünde?



Keine Ahnung wo du das her hast, aber das ist Quatsch. Die deutsche "Industrie" bestand bei Kriegsende aus ein paar Maschinen die aus zerbombten Fabriken geborgen und in alten Eisenbahntunnels wieder aufgebaut wurden, wo man bis zuletzt versucht hat noch irgendwas zu produzieren. Ansonsten war alles platt, die Allierten wussten gar nicht mehr wohin mit ihren Bomben.



Bonkic schrieb:


> doch bitte. würde mich interessieren.



Na gut, wenn du unbedingt willst gebe ich  dir die Zusammenfassung. 
So etwas wie Dankbarkeit konnte man in diesem Asylbewerberheim vergessen, im Gegenteil. Da hörte man den lieben langen Tag nichts anderes als Deutschland ist shit, das Heim ist shit, das Geld ist shit, das Essen ist shit, alles ist shit. Beim essen flogen grundsätzlich die Reste über die Schulter auf den Boden. Weil das Essen ja ach so schlecht war und es zu wenig Geld gab wurden immer wieder die Toiletten boykotiert und in die Ecken der Zimmer geschissen. Mit der Folge das dem Heim ständig die Reinigungskräfte davonliefen und es irgendwann fast unmöglich wurde neue zu finden. Eigentlich ist es schon ein starkes Stück das so ein Asylbewerberheim das voller Menschen ist, die den ganzen Tag lang Däumchen drehen, Putzkräfte anheuern und bezahlen muss, aber es ging nicht anderst sonst wäre das Heim schnell unbewohnbar gewesen. Die deutschen Angestellten bekamen übrigens das selbe Essen und empfanden es als sehr gut. Kriminalität und Vandalismuss waren natürlich auch ein Thema. Als Frau durfte man doppelt nicht aufmucken. Das schlimme ist, es waren nicht ein paar wenige die sich so aufführten, das war eine deutliche Mehrheit. Überwiegend Männer querbet aus Afrika.


----------



## S754 (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Der australische Weg wird nicht funktionieren, allein schon weil wir hier von ganz anderen Größenordnungen sprechen.
> Man muss dafür sorgen, dass diese Menschen ihr Land gar nicht verlassen wollen. Und das klappt nur mit massiven Investitionen in Wirtschaft und Bildung.
> Es bringt nichts das Symptom zu bekämpfen, mal davon ab kann man Europa nicht abschirmen oder sonstiges.



Wieso denn? Abschirmen geht doch, es ist immerhin ein großes Meer dazwischen. Dazu noch die EU Außengrenzen im Osten dicht machen und gut ist. Klingt jetzt hart, aber uns geht's auch nicht gut, klick mal auf den untersten Link in meiner Signatur.
Außerdem muss man zuerst einmal dafür sorgen, dass diese deppate IS ausgerottet wird bevor man sich der Wirtschaft und Bildung widmet. Aber das bekommt ja anscheinend keiner hin. Und die EU traut sich doch eh nix.

Meine Meinung.


----------



## Bonkic (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Rolk schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wo du das her hast, aber das ist Quatsch. Die deutsche "Industrie" bestand bei Kriegsende aus ein paar Maschinen die aus zerbombten Fabriken geborgen und in alten Eisenbahntunnels wieder aufgebaut wurden, wo man bis zuletzt versucht hat noch irgendwas zu produzieren. Ansonsten war alles platt, die Allierten wussten gar nicht mehr wohin mit ihren Bomben.



tut mir leid, aber da liegst du falsch. 
das ist aber nicht weiter verwunderlich - dieser mythos von der komplett zerstörten deutschen industrie und dem darauffolgenden wirtschaftwunder wurde halt durchgängig gepflegt im nachkriegsdeutschland.

bei wikipedia heißt es etwa zum thema:

"Trotz der schwierigen Ausgangslage nach der bedingungslosen Kapitulation  im Jahre 1945 waren im Gebiet der späteren Bundesrepublik anders als  etwa im Hinblick auf großstädtischen Wohnraum etwa 80 bis 85 Prozent der  Produktionskapazitäten unzerstört geblieben. Die Gesamtkapazitäten nach dem Krieg übertrafen sogar jene des letzten Friedensjahres 1938.[SUP][5][/SUP]"

Wirtschaftswunder â€“ Wikipedia


----------



## S754 (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

@Bonkic: Danke für die Aufklärung. Gut zu wissen, das ist Interessant.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



> Außerdem muss man zuerst einmal dafür sorgen, dass diese deppate IS ausgerottet wird bevor man sich der Wirtschaft und Bildung widmet. Aber das bekommt ja anscheinend keiner hin. Und die EU traut sich doch eh nix.


Sicher wäre es sinnvoll in den betreffenden Ländern eine Schützenhilfe zu bieten, nur soll man mit kriegerische Ansicht dort im Land einmarschieren? Auch hält der Terrorismus sicherlich genügend ab dort irgendwie tätig zu werden.


> So etwas wie Dankbarkeit konnte man in diesem Asylbewerberheim vergessen, im Gegenteil. Da hörte man den lieben langen Tag nichts anderes als Deutschland ist shit, das Heim ist shit, das Geld ist shit, das Essen ist shit, alles ist shit. Beim essen flogen grundsätzlich die Reste über die Schulter auf den Boden. Weil das Essen ja ach so schlecht war und es zu wenig Geld gab wurden immer wieder die Toiletten boykotiert und in die Ecken der Zimmer geschissen.


Ja auch so etwas kommt vor. Ich weiß nicht ob man es Dankbarkeit nennen sollte weil es so etwas im hiesigen Raum ja auch nicht unbedingt gibt. Generell wäre eher eine gewisse Anpassungsfähigkeit gefragt wenn ich schon unbedingt in einem Land leben will.


----------



## Niza (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Schafft in Afrika bessere Lebensbedingungen und stellt den frieden wieder her, sodass die Menschen nicht mehr fliehen müssen.
Dann müssen auch logischerweise keine mehr fliehen und ertrinken.

Und rettet so viele Flüchtlinge vor dem ertrinken wie möglich, mit allen Mitteln.

Jedes Menschenleben ist wertvoll, egal welcher Nationalität es angehört.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## DarkScorpion (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Es geht nicht um die Lebensbedingungen. Denen geht es zu 95% um Geld. 

Warum sollten die auch in Afrika hart arbeiten wenn sie in Europa mehr Geld für nichts tun bekommen.

Wenn du deren Einkommen jedoch auf europäischen Niveau anheben willst, kann die restliche Welt gleich Konkurs anmelden


----------



## Bonkic (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um die Lebensbedingungen. Denen geht es zu 95% um Geld.



das kannst du ja sicher auch belegen. also bitte.

außerdem: welches geld überhaupt?
was meinst du denn, welche reichtümer ein flüchtling/asylbewerber hierzulande so bekommt?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Ich würde darauf tippen das sicheres Geld gemeint ist wie die Sozialhilfe etc. Egal was auf dem Erdball passiert es wird sich immer ein schwarzes Schaf finden


----------



## DarkScorpion (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

@Bonkic da ich leider am Handy online bin kann ich dir nicht so einfach die passenden Statistiken geben, jedoch kann ich dir Tips geben wie du sie selber findest.

Die Anzahl der Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge bekommt man raus, wenn man die Anzahl der Abgelehnten Anträge anschaut. Und bitte dafür möglichst aktuelle und keine von vor 5 Jahren.

Dann schaut man nach wieviel Geld bekommt ein Flüchtling vom deutschen Staat. Dies setzt man im Vergleich zu dem durchschnittlichen Nettoeinkommen eines Flüchtling in seinem Heimatland.

Den Rest kann man sich dann schon ausmalen.


----------



## Anticrist (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Ablehnter Asylantrag /= Wirtschaftsflüchtling ...
homosexuelle die in Russland verfolgt werden oder körperlich angegriffen werden und im Westen Asyl suchen werden auch zu 99% abgelehnt... und das ist nur 1 Beispiel von vielen.
Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge haben wir vor allem aus dem Ostblock, dem Kosovo etc. Da liegt die Ablehnungsquote laut Ministerium vom 20.05 bei 99,3%
Gerade im Kosovo hat ein wahrer Exodus eingesetzt .. und dem tritt man ja auch entschieden entgegen. Nicht umsonst versucht man gerade Medienwirksame Massenabschiebungen zu veranlassen um den Leuten da drüben klar zu machen, das sie dort bleiben sollen - das ganze gepaart mit Medienkampagnen vor Ort, die die Aussagen der Schleuserbanden (Jeder der einen Antrag stellt erhält vom deutschen Staat 5000€ Soforthilfe zB) lügen straft.

Zu behaupten, das man nichts gegen Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge tut ist entweder Unwissenheit oder einfach Stimmungsmache

Das Problem das ich sehe, ist, das es sich für Leute aus dem europäischen Nachbarland trotzdem lohnen kann - so ein Asylantrag dauert auch mal nen halbes Jahr. In diesem halben Jahr steht den Leuten Asylgeld zu - das ist immernoch weniger als Hartz4, aber mehr als die Leute im Kosovo oder wo auch immer sonst haben. Dem kann man wirklich nur entgegenwirken indem man, wie jetzt geplant, die Asylverfahren aus solchen Gegenden im Schnellverfahren ablehnt und die Leute medienwirksam zurückschifft


----------



## Rolk (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Bonkic schrieb:


> tut mir leid, aber da liegst du falsch.
> das ist aber nicht weiter verwunderlich - dieser mythos von der komplett zerstörten deutschen industrie und dem darauffolgenden wirtschaftwunder wurde halt durchgängig gepflegt im nachkriegsdeutschland.
> 
> bei wikipedia heißt es etwa zum thema:
> ...



Das ist nur wieder ein Beispiel das man nicht alles glauben sollte was unter Wikipedia steht. Ich habe schon einige Fachbücher über den Luftkrieg im 2. Weltkrieg und damit auch über den Bombenkrieg gegen Deutschland gelesen und deren Inhalt deckt sich mal so überhaupt nicht mit dem was du hier zitierst.


----------



## GeneralGonzo (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Niza schrieb:


> Schafft in Afrika bessere Lebensbedingungen und stellt den frieden wieder her, sodass die Menschen nicht mehr fliehen müssen.
> Dann müssen auch logischerweise keine mehr fliehen und ertrinken.
> 
> Und rettet so viele Flüchtlinge vor dem ertrinken wie möglich, mit allen Mitteln.
> ...



Boahm, genau da bekomm ich nen Hals. Wieso sollen wir uns um die Belange in anderen Ländern kümmenr und denen aus dem Arsch helfen ?
Die Kolonialzeit ist vorbei und die Weltpolizeit USA wird für solches Verhalten ständig kritisiert.

Die sollen selbst den Ar... zusammenkneifen und ihre Dinge in den Griff ebkommen und nicht davor fliehen.

Habe dafür kein Verständnis, sorry. Wir können nicht für Afrika und den Ostblock das Sozialamt stellen.


----------



## Ruptet (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Da vergessen einige das auch Europa einen sehr harten weg hatte, bis es das wurde, was es heute ist.
Wenn dort jeder flieht anstatt anzupacken, wird sich nie was an der Lage ändern.
Kosovo auch so ein Paradebeispiel, erkämpfen, oder eher lassen sich die Unabhängigkeit erkämpfen und dann, als man unabhängig ist, will jeder weg weils plötzlich doch nicht so cool ist die ganze Geschichte


----------



## aloha84 (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

@Anticrist

Das mit den Kosovaren lässt sich nur über ein Schnellverfahren lösen.
Was man übrigens nicht lösen kann sind "Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge" aus z.B.: Rumänien.
Die fallen nämlich nicht unter das Asylrecht, das sie EU-Bürger sind können sie ALGII beantragen und sind drin im System.

@Generalgonzo

Den Ar... zusammenkneifen hilft dort nicht.
Und weil hier immer wieder Vergleiche mit Dt/Europa nach dem 2.WK fallen......habt ihr schonmal was von einem "Marchallplan" gehört?
Wikipedia hilft da ganz gut weiter.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Aber jeder Krieg führt zwangsläufig auch zur Flucht und Vertreibung besonders bei Kriegen innerhalb des Landes zwischen verschiedenen Gruppen.


----------



## ferdi1982 (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Jetzt wo ja Deutschland nunmehr das Schengen-Abkommen zeitweilig außer Kraft gesetzt hat, Interessiert es mich enorm was dabei rauskommen wird, vielleicht hat dies ja den gewünschten (teil)Effekt das schlussendlich wieder ueberall die Kontrollen in der EU eingeführt werden?


----------



## Seeefe (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Ruptet schrieb:


> Da vergessen einige das auch Europa einen sehr harten weg hatte, bis es das wurde, was es heute ist.
> Wenn dort jeder flieht anstatt anzupacken, wird sich nie was an der Lage ändern.
> Kosovo auch so ein Paradebeispiel, erkämpfen, oder eher lassen sich die Unabhängigkeit erkämpfen und dann, als man unabhängig ist, will jeder weg weils plötzlich doch nicht so cool ist die ganze Geschichte



Du vernachlässigst aber den Punkt, das bei uns keine afrikanischen Unternehmen Rohstoffe abgebaut haben oder wir für den afrikanischen Markt Produkte hergestellt haben. Das soll jetzt allerdings nicht als Schuldzuweisung verstanden werden. Nur kann man die Entwicklung Europas mit der von Afrika vergleichen, denn es gab völlig andere Gegebenheiten.

Die meisten Länder in Afrika sind wirtschaftlich so abhängig von der Weltwirtschaft, vor allem von der Triade, das die Länder ihre Probleme einfach nicht selbst lösen können.  

Mit Ländern einerseits "Handeln", bzw. diese von einem Abhängig machen und andererseits die Probleme außer acht lassen klappt nicht. 
Mit voranschreiten der Globalisierung, werden die Probleme dort auch immer weiter zu unseren Problemen, ob wir wollen oder nicht und diese These hat nichtmal was mit der Geschichte zwischen dem Afrikanischen und Europäischen Kontinent zutun.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



GeneralGonzo schrieb:


> ...
> Und wer bezahlt das alles? Wie soll es denn weitergehen mit immer mehr immer mehr !
> Diese "Bewerber" müssen sich auch mal mit ihrem eigene Land auseinandersetzen und dafür kämpfen. Als Deutschland nach dem 2.WK zerstört war, sind auch nicht alle abgehauen sondern haben  sich der Verantwortung gestellt ! sich von den USA den Wiederaufbau finanzieren lassen bzw. haben versucht in die Landesteile zu kommen, in denen die USA den Wiederaufbau bezahlt haben.



fixed it for you




GeneralGonzo schrieb:


> Sarkastisch sein hilft nicht!
> Das ist deren Land, ...



Und unser Geld, dass deren Regime und Extremisten am Leben erhält und unsere Waffen, mit denen die ihre Interessen brutal durchsetzen - wenn es nicht schlichtweg direkt unsere Konzerne sind, die für die Missstände Verantwortung tragen.

("unsere" einschließlich großer Handelspartner und Verbündeter der EU, die ohne unser Geld auch nicht in dieser Form aktiv sein könnten)




aloha84 schrieb:


> Der australische Weg wird nicht funktionieren, allein schon weil wir hier von ganz anderen Größenordnungen sprechen.



Der australische Weg funktioniert nicht einmal für Australien wirklich. Die Lager werden immer voller, abgeschreckt werden wenige, die Kritik an der humanitären Situation wächst.




Watertouch schrieb:


> Es muss ja nicht Australien gemeint sein. Ich schätze Es war eher Lateinamerika gemeint.



Lateinamerika setzt zwei Konzepte gegen Flüchtlinge ein:
1. Derart miese Lebensumstände für die unteren Bevölkerungsschichten, dass mehr Leute aus dem Land als ins Land fliehen. Willst du das ernsthaft übernehmen?
2. Ettliche tausend Kilometer Abstand zum nächsten Kontinent mit noch schlechteren Bedingungen, Könnten wir mit ein paar Millionen Jahren Wartezeit auch hinbekommen, bis dahin brauchen wir eine Übergangslösung.




DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Der einzige Weg ist Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge sofort postwendend zurück in das Land schicken, aus welchem das Schiff abgelegt hat. Denn damit nimmt man den Schleusern die Geschäftsgrundlage. So was wird sich nämlich schnell rum sprechen



Solange die Bedingungen im Ablegeland so sind, wie in Syrien oder Lybien, wird das rein gar nichts nützen. Für die Leute, die dort herkommen oder einmal dorthin gelangt sind, ist "dableiben" immer die schlechtere Wahl. Und der Informationsfluss nach Zentralafrika ist so schlecht bzw. von den Versprechen der Schleuserbanden überlagert, dass du da auch so schnell keinen Abschreckungseffekt haben wirst. Da bräuchte es erst einmal etwas bessere Lebensumstände, Bildungschancen und funktionierende Infrastruktur in den Herkunftsländern.




DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um die Lebensbedingungen. Denen geht es zu 95% um Geld.



?
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, dann ist das beides das Gleiche...
(Oder habe ich die Abschaffung des Kapitalismus verpennt?)



> Warum sollten die auch in Afrika hart arbeiten wenn sie in Europa mehr Geld für nichts tun bekommen.



Soweit man das aus Interviews&Co mitbekommt, sind 99,9% derjenigen, die tatsächlich aus rein wirtschaftlichen Gründen migrieren, auf der Suche nach Arbeit und oft genug ziemlich angepisst, wenn sie in den hoffnungslos überlasteten Flüchtlichungsaufnahmelagern in Italien, Malta oder Griechenland landen und nicht einmal daran/dafür arbeiten dürfen, dass es ihnen mal besser geht.




Rolk schrieb:


> Das ist nur wieder ein Beispiel das man nicht alles glauben sollte was unter Wikipedia steht. Ich habe schon einige Fachbücher über den Luftkrieg im 2. Weltkrieg und damit auch über den Bombenkrieg gegen Deutschland gelesen und deren Inhalt deckt sich mal so überhaupt nicht mit dem was du hier zitierst.



Kann die von Wikipedia angegeben Quelle auch schlecht verlinken, kenne ähnliche Feststellungen aber aus mehreren Richtungen. Alle Schätzungen, die mir bislang begegnet sind, sprechen von 75-95% intakter Infrastruktur. Man muss halt zwischen "zerstört" und "unbrauchbar" unterscheiden. Viele Fabriken standen still, weil ein einzelner Abschnitt der Montagestrecke beschädigt war, weil Ersatzteile fehlten oder weil es schlicht keinen Strom, etc. gab. Wenn von 100 km Straße 500 m zerbombt sind, ist die Straße komplett unbrauchbar - aber sie ist nicht komplett zerstört und kann unter Friedensbedingungen schnell repariert werden. Sogar in den letzten Kriegstagen selbst hatten die Nazis eher ein Problem mit Rohstoffen (vor allem Benzin) und Personal (vor allem erfahrene Piloten), denn mit Produktionskapazitäten. Deswegen wurde 44/45 auch an erstaunlich vielen Einweg-/Verschleißprojekten (Rammjäger, Raketenwaffen, Kleinstuboote,...) aus unkritischen Materialien gearbeitet. Im Vergleich zur Waffenwirkung ist deren Herstellung sehr aufwendig. Aber solange keine Importmaterialien benötigt wurden und schnell angelernte Bediener ausreichten, war das kein Problem.


----------



## Anticrist (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Werde das Argument mit "die sollen da unten mal aufbauen" nie verstehen.. offensichtlich nie mit der Thematik befasst

Der Hauptgrund für den Exodus sind nicht nur ethnische Konflikte sondern auch die Nachwirkungen der Kolonialzeit und die tagesaktuelle Politik der EU.
So lange wir unseren Bauern Milliarden an Subventionen in den Popo blasen, kann und wird es in Afrika keinen Wirtschaftsboom geben. 
So lange wie deutsche Kartoffel, deutsches Fleisch und niederländische Zwiebeln dank Subventionen auf afrikanischen Märkten billiger angeboten werden können als lokal angebaute Produkte wird sich da gar nichts ändern. Wie denn auch, wenn der tansanische Bauer seine Milch nicht los wird weil das Milchpulver von Procter & Gamble einen Bruchteil kostet oder die Kartoffel des deutschen Bauern ein Drittel  - und so lange der Deutsche über Gurken zu 45cent das Stück zetert weil sie eigentlich nur 35 kosten dürfte wird sich daran gar nichts ändern.


----------



## Putinversteher (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Das Problem ist aber nicht folge unserer Subventionen, sondern das Afrika sich nicht mit Zöllen "wehren" kann.  Vor allem als ob unsere Bauern hier deswegen eine einzige Party feiern würden.  
Deine Schlussfolgerungen sind einfach nur Haarsträubend und anderen dann noch dabei zu unterstellen sie hätten sich nicht mit einer Thematik befasst nur um dann im selben Atemzug so einen Bullshit abzulassen, da kann man sich nur an den Kopf langen.

Ich schreibe deinen Gedankengang nur nochmal aus, weil er so unfassbar ist. 

Also wir haben das Problem das Europäische Produkte in Afrika so günstig angeboten werden können, das einheimische Produkte keinerlei Land mehr auf dem Binnenmarkt noch von Exporten zu schweigen Land sehen - Was natürlich den Menschen dort einfach nur schadet und wofür eine Lösung her muss. Und was wäre die Lösung für jede normale Volkswirtschaft ? Sie wehrt sich durch Zollbestimmungen die der Einheimischen Bevölkerung genug Luft verschaffen sollen.  - Stattdessen willst du hier der Landwirtschaft in den Arsch treten, damit sie auf das selbe Level wie Afrika landet oder wie ?  Oder glaubst du unsere Landwirtschaft wird weiterhin genauso funktionieren wie bisher wenn man ihr einen Großteil der Finanzierung entzieht ?
Glückwunsch zu dieser grandiosen Idee...


----------



## Anticrist (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Jedesmal wenn sich afrikanische Staaten mit Zöllen wehren wollen, drohen EU und USA mit sofortiger Streichung sämtlicher Finanzhilfen.. tolle Perspektive

Frag doch mal jemanden vom LAnd wie es dort aussieht.

Ich gebe dir gern ein Beispiel aus dem Dorf meiner Großeltern, 1000 Hektar Raps-Anbaufläche. Als vor 6 Jahren kurz vor Ernte ein riesiges Gewitter angesagt wurde hat sich nicht ein einziger daran gemacht vorher die Ernte einzuholen. Man hat das Gewitter die gesamte Rapsernte vernichten lassen und das ganze in der Dorfkneipe gefeiert. Subventionen für das Jahr wahren kassiert und das Agrarministerium zahlte den kompletten Ernteausfall als Entschädigung - win win für die Bauern.

Zu glauben unsere Bauern wären ohne Subventionen nicht mehr Arbeitsfähig ist nun wirklich absurd... wir reden von der Landwirtschaft, nicht vom Tagebau im Ruhrpott

Edit: Hab mir gerade nochmal die Mühe gemacht dir da was zu googlen... jetzt lies das und erkläre mir nochmal wie genau bei uns afrikanische Verhältnisse einziehen würden, wenn Großkonzerne wie Südzucker oder Tönnies keine Millionen mehr in den Arsch geblasen bekämen
Landwirtschaft - Das sind die größten Empfänger von EU-Agrarsubventionen - Wirtschaft - Süddeutsche.de


----------



## Amon (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Tagebau im Ruhrpott?! Also das wäre mir jetzt mal völlig neu.


----------



## Anticrist (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

ich beziehe mich auf den Braunkohlebergbau im Rhein/Ruhrgebiet
Rheinisches Braunkohlerevier â€“ Wikipedia

Seit über 20 Jahren ist es nicht möglich dort Kohle zum Weltmarktpreis zu produzieren.. deswegen subventioniert der Staat kräftig, da es ohne Subventionen gar keine Kohleförderung mehr gäbe
Bei der Steinkohle sieht es noch schlimmer aus, die heimisch produzierte ist 4x so teuer wie importierte Kohle


----------



## Amon (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Die Subventionen sind doch längst weg, zumindest im Steinkohlebergbau (den gabs übrigens im Pott). Hunderttausende Arbeitsplätze hat man dadurch mal eben vernichtet! Ob der Braunkohletagebau auch subventioniert wird weiss ich nicht, der ist meiner Meinung nach sowieso unsinnig. Musst dich mal an so ein Loch stellen, das ist der Wahnsinn.

Ja, leider ist es billiger 1 Tonne Kohle aus dem Ausland zu importieren als sie hier aus der Erde zu holen. Da muss man sich aber auch mal die Gruben da im Ausland angucken. Also ich würde da nicht rein gehen. Dazu dann noch die Hungerlöhne die da da gezahlt werden und man weiss warum das da billiger ist.

Ach ja, Rheinland ist nicht Ruhrpott! Da sind wir eigen.


----------



## Anticrist (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

für mich Berliner alles das selbe.. verzeih mir 

Das Problem ist doch das man seit Jahrzehnten weiss und wusste das die Kohle im Pott keine Zukunft hat.. statt aber die Region einem Wandel zu unterziehen hat man Milliarden an Subventionen verblasen um den Status quo zu erhalten und jetzt steht man da und hat eine Region die immer noch nur Kohle kann .. die Folge waren die zehntausenden Arbeitslosen die immer noch keine Perspektive haben, weil man es verpennt hat welche zu schaffen


----------



## Seeefe (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Anticrist schrieb:


> für mich Berliner alles das selbe.. verzeih mir
> 
> Das Problem ist doch das man seit Jahrzehnten weiss und wusste das die Kohle im Pott keine Zukunft hat.. statt aber die Region einem Wandel zu unterziehen hat man Milliarden an Subventionen verblasen um den Status quo zu erhalten und jetzt steht man da und hat eine Region die immer noch nur Kohle kann .. die Folge waren die zehntausenden Arbeitslosen die immer noch keine Perspektive haben, weil man es verpennt hat welche zu schaffen



Den Wandel verpennt? Ja! Eine Region die nur Kohle kann? Nein. 
Mittlerweile ist es recht ansehnlich geworden, was man in NRW an Forschung und Entwicklungseinrichtungen auf die Beine gestellt hat.


----------



## Amon (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Jo. Der Pott kann nicht nur Kohle, hier hat sich viel verändert. Aber die Kohle gehört halt dazu, kriegste hier mit der Muttermilch. 

Ruhrpottblagen! Auf Kohle geboren und Stahl unterm Arsc*. [emoji4]


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Um mal wieder auf den Ursprungstitel zurück zu kehren, so viel liest man derzeitig aber auch nicht über die Bootsflüchtlinge oder wie man gedenkt das Problem in den Griff zu bekommen


----------



## Amon (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Die haben doch gestern wieder 700 aus dem Wasser gefischt. Kam vorhin in den Nachrichten. Leider war der Satz nicht dabei dass man sie zurück nach Afrika gebracht hat. Also werden die wieder in Italien abgeladen auf dass noch mehr einen Anreiz haben sich ins Schlauchboot zu setzen. Außerdem sind das kaum Flüchtlinge die da kommen. *Das ist eine Vökerwanderung!*


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Autsch da habe ich wohl was verpasst ( war gestern auch ein wenig eingeschränkt ), gerade Flimmerkasten gesehen.
Schwer zu sagen wo die landen aber angedacht war doch die Retour zu schicken. Wie viele von denen wohl den x-ten Versuch gemacht haben?


----------



## Ruptet (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Italien hat sowieso die Arschkarte gezogen...Unterstützung gibts keine, also immer mehr Leute ins Land und damit in die EU lassen, oder ersaufen lassen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Italien mag zwar die Anlaufstelle sein aber sicherlich werden wir hier auch unseren Anteil bekommen. Das sinnvollste gegen die Schwemme ( unkontrollierte Einreise ) wäre das die Schaluppen die Hoheitsgewässer nicht verlassen können und man es über die Botschaften laufen lassen muss.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Es über Botschaften laufen zu lassen würde überhaupt erst mal ein europäisches Zuwanderungssystem vorraussetzen. Aber weil in dieser "Wertegemeinschaft" jeder sein eigenes Süppchen gekocht haben möchte, bekommen wir ja nicht einmal eine Verteilung von anerkannten Flüchtlingen hin.
(Weswegen Italien auch weiterhin wenig legale Möglichkeiten hat, die Last loszuwerden - außer sie setzen die eingesammelten Flüchtlinge in Malta ab...)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Wäre ja mal ein Ansatzpunkt für die Politik anstatt sich auf mögliche unmenschliche Aktionen einzulassen.


----------



## Rolk (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Ruptet schrieb:


> Italien hat sowieso die Arschkarte gezogen...Unterstützung gibts keine, also immer mehr Leute ins Land und damit in die EU lassen, oder ersaufen lassen.



Gibts da aktuelle Zahlen? Ich glaube mich zu erinnern das Italien 2014 selbst zu den schlimmsten Zeiten nur ein Zehntel der Asylbewerber hatte als Deutschland.


----------



## Cleriker (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Hier ein Ansatz: klickmich!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Wenn man die Liste so sieht wird es mal Zeit das andere Länder da mal zulegen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Rolk schrieb:


> Gibts da aktuelle Zahlen? Ich glaube mich zu erinnern das Italien 2014 selbst zu den schlimmsten Zeiten nur ein Zehntel der Asylbewerber hatte als Deutschland.





Cleriker schrieb:


> Hier ein Ansatz: klickmich!



Italien hatte 2014 rund 1/3 soviele Anträge bearbeitet, wie Deutschland - aber darunter waren deutlich mehr berechtigte Flüchtlinge. Deutschland schickt fast 60% der Antragsteller wieder nach Hause, von den in Malta und Cypern anlandenden sind rund 75% berechtigte Flüchtlinge, die bleiben...
http://www.proasyl.de/fileadmin/pro...kten/Erstinstanzentscheidungen_EU_2014_01.pdf

Setzt man mal die Einwohnerzahlen und aufgenommene Flüchtlinge in Bezug, ergibt sich folgendes Bild (pro 1.000.000 Einwohner):
Malta: 4079
Schweden: 3178
Zypern: 888
Niederlande: 845
Belgien: 725
Deutschland: 500
Italien: 339
Frankreich: 225
UK: 158
Polen: 19

Neben dem sozialen Druck durch die Zuwanderung müsste ein fairer Verteilungsschlüssel auch noch die wirtschaftliche Leistung und die Zusammensetzung der Flüchtlinge berücksichtigen. Deutschland ist nicht nur das Land, dass es sich am ehesten leisten kann anderen zu helfen - greift mit seinem internationalen Ruf (gute Jobs) und Lage (weit weg von allen Küsten und ungesicherten Außengrenzen) die Creme der Flüchtlinge ab. Syrien hatte ja vor dem Krieg eine durchaus ansehnliche Mittelschicht, die Flüchtlinge in Deutschland sind z.T. gut ausgebildete Mediziner, Ingenieure,... die ihr Vermögen liquidiert und sich selbst ins Flugzeug gesetzt haben. In Kombination mit vorhandenen Englischkenntnissen also wertvolle Arbeitskräfte. Ein ehemaliger Bau- der Landarbeiter dagegen, der sein Leben in die Hand von Kriminellen legt, um mit 100 anderen in einem "max. 10 Personen" Schlaufboot von Lybien nach Italien zu kommen, der ist in Europa auf lange Sicht hilfbedürftig.

Unterm Strich habe ich bislang meistens gehört, dass ein Verteilungssystem zu einer etwas höheren Aufnahmerate für Deutschland führen würde (bei gleichbleibendem Aufkommen für die Gesamt-EU) - bislang dümpeln wir halt knapp unter dem europäischen Durchschnitt herum, was unsere Möglichkeiten angeht. Das große Problem an Merkels Aussitzerei ist nicht, dass Deutschland nicht hilft, sondern das die von Deutschland dominiterte EU keinerlei Druck auf Großbritannien und zahlreiche osteuropäische Staaten ausübt, sich an der Hilfe zu beteiligen.


----------



## Nightslaver (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das große Problem an Merkels Aussitzerei ist nicht, dass Deutschland nicht hilft, sondern das die von Deutschland dominiterte EU keinerlei Druck auf Großbritannien und zahlreiche osteuropäische Staaten ausübt, sich an der Hilfe zu beteiligen.



Was aber bei GB vergessen wird ist, das diese Auflistung nicht berücksichtigt das GB ein hohes Maß an Zuwanderung von Wirtschaftsflüchtlingen aus seinen eigenen ehemaligen Kolonien, vor allen aus weiten Teilen Afrikas, hat. Diese werden natürlich nicht direkt als Flüchtlinge geführt da sie als ehemalige angehörige des britischen Empire legal nach GB einreisen können, aber GB hat damit bereits eine starke Belastung an schlecht integrierten und ausgebildeten Einwanderern und natürlich entsprechend auch kein weiteres gesteigertes Interesse sich noch mehr durch die EU aufbürden zu lassen.

Oder anders ausgedrückt, die Quote an Zuwanderungen von Flüchtlingen liegt in GB weit höher als die Zahlen das darstellen. Dazu kommt noch das England wirtschaftlich momentan sicher nicht das perspektivreichste Land ist.


----------



## jamie (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Hier ein Ansatz: klickmich!



Wenn ich diese Überschrift schon lese.  
Aber Hauptsache Deutschland hat den längsten Balken. Was daran aufgetragen ist, ist ja nicht so wichtig. Das sind nur die Anträge! Wie ruyven_macaran aber schon geschrieben hat: die werden zum größten Teil gar nicht angenommen. Hier mal vernümftige Zahlen: UNHCR - Asylum Levels and Trends in Industrialized Countries, 2013
Ein Bisschen scrollen. Dann findet man alles aufgeschlüsselt.


----------



## Cleriker (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

England schmeißt aber auch rigoros nach einem Jahr all jene wieder raus, die sich strafbar machen und da zählen selbst Verkehrsrecht und dergleichen. Was hier vollkommen unberücksichtigt bleibt. Feiert einer davon beispielsweise zu laut in diesem Jahr, oder wird wegen Nötigung belangt, hat er es am Ende des Jahres schon deutlich schwerer, seine soziale Integration nachzuweisen.
Wenn ich auf Montage mit solchen Arbeitskräften gearbeitet habe, konnte man das sofort spüren. Die widersprechen einfach nicht um keinen Ärger zu provozieren und die englischen Arbeitgeber und Kollegen nutzen das schamlos aus.


----------



## Nickles (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Verstehe die Aufregung nicht.
Flüchtlinge sind die Konsequenz der Ami/Nato Geopolitik und Ressourcengier.
UJnd die haben seit 1946, in über 100 Kriegen Millionen von Frauen und Kindern abgeschlachtet wie Döner am Spiess.
Was machen da 23k aus?!?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Mischt man sich in Angelegenheiten anderer Länder ein oder nicht, es ist letztlich egal da die Schelte so sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche ist. Sieht man ja am Thema


----------



## Rolk (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Italien hatte 2014 rund 1/3 soviele Anträge bearbeitet, wie Deutschland - aber darunter waren deutlich mehr berechtigte Flüchtlinge. Deutschland schickt fast 60% der Antragsteller wieder nach Hause, von den in Malta und Cypern anlandenden sind rund 75% berechtigte Flüchtlinge, die bleiben...



Mein aktueller Stand ist das mehr als die Hälfte aller in Europa tatsächlich anerkannter Asylbewerber in Deutschland und Schweden aufschlagen (Quelle: SWR1 BW vor ein paar Tagen).


----------



## Nightslaver (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

In Dänemark hat die rechtspopulistische Dänische Volkspartei in den Paralmentswahlen ein historisches Ergebnis von 21% der Stimmen eingefahren. Die Sozialdemokraten sind mit 26% der Stimmen zwar weiterhin stärkste Kraft, haben aber herbe Stimmverluste hinnehmen müssen. Eines der wichtigsten Kernanliegen der Dänischen Volkspartei ist dabei das man keine Flüchtlinge mehr in Dänemark aufnehmen will:

Dänemark: Rechtspopulisten triumphieren - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Damit haben wir einen weiteren Ruck nach rechts in Europa.


----------



## Leob12 (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> In Dänemark hat die rechtspopulistische Dänische Volkspartei in den Paralmentswahlen ein historisches Ergebnis von 21% der Stimmen eingefahren. Die Sozialdemokraten sind mit 26% der Stimmen zwar weiterhin stärkste Kraft, haben aber herbe Stimmverluste hinnehmen müssen. Eines der wichtigsten Kernanliegen der Dänischen Volkspartei ist dabei das man keine Flüchtlinge mehr in Dänemark aufnehmen will:
> 
> Dänemark: Rechtspopulisten triumphieren - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> Damit haben wir einen weiteren Ruck nach rechts in Europa.



Die linken Parteien machen es den rechten aber momentan auch wirklich leicht, wenn man mal von Deutschland absieht. 
Ziemlich besorgniserregend.


----------



## Cleriker (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Naja... ganz so wild finde ich das nicht. Ich distanziere mich zwar stark von Rassismus, aber Partei bleibt Partei. Das Problem sind ja die Leistungen und Programme der zur Wahl stehenden Partei. Das eine dieser Parteien rechtspopulistisch ist, sagt eben leider nichts über deren sonstigen Pläne. Sollte eine solche Partei das nach Auffassung des Volkes beste Programm aufstellen, so sollte man die Wähler nicht einfach verurteileien, nur weil sie diese Partei wählen. Es ist nun einmal so, dass viele Parteien ähnliche Pläne haben und irgendwie kaum sinnvolle Kombinationen machbar sind. Wenn jetzt eine dieser mit deutlichem Abstand das für die Wähler sinnvollste und am besten ausgearbeitetste Programm bieten, so ist doch vollkommen verständlich, dass man sich dafür entscheiden möchte. Nun hat man ja die Möglichkeit sie mit einer anderen in Kombination zu wählen, die unangenehme Akte eindämmen kann. So dass man einerseits seine Ziele erreicht, andererseits aber auch in der Lage ist aktiv zu lenken, ohne sich gleich auszuliefern.


----------



## Bonkic (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



			
				Cleriker schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn jetzt eine dieser mit deutlichem Abstand das für die Wähler  sinnvollste und am besten ausgearbeitetste Programm bieten, so ist doch  vollkommen verständlich, dass man sich dafür entscheiden möchte.



das ist natürlich völlig verständlich, aber trotzdem ausgesprochen dämlich. 

populistische parteien, die ja nicht umsonst so bezeichnet werden, geben einfache antworten auf komplizierte, meist emotional aufgeladene probleme - zb: "griechen raus aus dem euro", "flüchtlingsstopp" oä. kennen wir ja auch hierzulande von afd, csu und nicht zuletzt pegida. 
das spricht die primitivsten instinkte an (hier: "die wollen uns was wegnehmen!") und versteht auch der dümmste und ungebildetste wähler.


----------



## Cleriker (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Schau dir den vergangenen Wirbel um die Piraten an. Ich denke, genau so wird es auch den rechten Parteien gehen. Die werden vielleicht mal mehr Prozente bekommen, langfristig irgendetwas erreichen aber nicht.


----------



## Seeefe (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Schau dir den vergangenen Wirbel um die Piraten an. Ich denke, genau so wird es auch den rechten Parteien gehen. Die werden vielleicht mal mehr Prozente bekommen, langfristig irgendetwas erreichen aber nicht.



Hatten wir sowas nicht schonmal in der Geschichte?  Kla, der Bezug ist vom Mond hergeholt, allerdings kann man aus der ganzen Affäre eine Sache lernen, nämlich das man aus der Vergangenheit quasi nicht lernt 

So kommt es, das man in Ungarn z.B. quasi keine Meinungs- und Pressefreiheit hat 

Man darf rechtspopulistische Parteien, genau wie linkspopulistische Parteien, niemals kleinreden.


----------



## Bonkic (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Schau dir den vergangenen Wirbel um die Piraten an. Ich denke, genau so wird es auch den rechten Parteien gehen. Die werden vielleicht mal mehr Prozente bekommen, langfristig irgendetwas erreichen aber nicht.



in deutschland scheinen rechtspopulistische oder rechtsextreme momentan noch keine chancen zu haben. 
dass aber ein gewisses (zweistelliges) wählerpotential da ist, da bin ich mir sicher.

zudem stellt deutschland ja inzwischen schon beinahe so etwas wie eine ausnahme dar: schau nach österreich, niederlande, frankreich, england etc. 
im eu-parlament existiert jetzt sogar eine äußerst rechte - oder gar rechtsextreme fraktion. 

die rechten sind auf dem vormarsch. das ist keine abstrakte gefahr und auch keine panikmache (wovon ich wirklich gar nix halte).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Die linken Parteien machen es den rechten aber momentan auch wirklich leicht, wenn man mal von Deutschland absieht.
> Ziemlich besorgniserregend.



Mir wäre nicht aufgefallen, dass es die Linke derzeit irgendwem schwer macht und außerparlamentarische linke Parteien kennen die deutschen Wähler in der Regel gar nicht erst... (Wohingegen rechts der Union durchaus einige bekannt sind)




Cleriker schrieb:


> Naja... ganz so wild finde ich das nicht. Ich distanziere mich zwar stark von Rassismus, aber Partei bleibt Partei. Das Problem sind ja die Leistungen und Programme der zur Wahl stehenden Partei. Das eine dieser Parteien rechtspopulistisch ist, sagt eben leider nichts über deren sonstigen Pläne. Sollte eine solche Partei das nach Auffassung des Volkes beste Programm aufstellen, so sollte man die Wähler nicht einfach verurteileien, nur weil sie diese Partei wählen.



"Populistisch" bedeutet für gewöhnlich, dass es keinerlei weiteren Pläne gibt. Meistens gibt es überhaupt keine "Pläne", sondern nur Parolen und dass nur zu wenigen, medienwirksamen Themen. Und innerhalb der gängigen mitteleuropäischen Moralvorstellungen gibt es auch nicht wirklich etwas, dass menschenfeindliche Politik aufwiegen kann, so dass man rechtspopulistischen "trotzdem" wählt, ohne einen schiefen Blick zu verdienen.
(Anm.: Allgemeine Aussage ohne Betrachtung der dänischen Partei)




Cleriker schrieb:


> Schau dir den vergangenen Wirbel um die Piraten an. Ich denke, genau so wird es auch den rechten Parteien gehen. Die werden vielleicht mal mehr Prozente bekommen, langfristig irgendetwas erreichen aber nicht.



Die Piraten waren wenig populistisch (im Gegenteil: Die waren oft unfähig, aus der enormen Popularität ihrer Kernthemen Potential zu schlagen) und zumindest bemüht, durchdachte Konzepte zu liefern. Ein Vergleich mit Rechtspopulisten passt da nur bedingt. Die NPD z.B. ist eher wegen ihrer internen Probleme abgefallen, ist in ihrer Außenwirkung aber sehr stabil. Und wenn hinter der populistischen Fassade eine halbwegs funktionierende Organisationsfähigkeit steht, ist für Rechtspopulisten vieles möglich. Berlusconi ist einer der erfolgreichsten italienischen Politiker seit Ende der Diktatur. Victor Orban hat sich an die absolute Mehrheit gewöhnt.


----------



## Cleriker (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Da kann ich nicht widersprechen. Das stimmt schon. Ich bin trotzdem der Meinung, dass das momentane Geschehen zwar einen Trend abzeichnet, dieser aber nur kurzweilig bestehen kann/wird und es noch keinen triftigen Grund zur Sorge gibt.
Genau in solchen Situationen ist es an den anderen Parteien, mit Argumenten und Lösungen zu glänzen und durch Initiativen die Oberhand zu behalten.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Genau in solchen Situationen ist es an den anderen Parteien, mit Argumenten und Lösungen zu glänzen und durch Initiativen die Oberhand zu behalten.



Meiner Meinung nach das Problem dabei, die "anderen" Partein haben keine Alternativen und Lösungen anzubieten den Alternativen und Lösungen würden Veränderungen bedeuten, Veränderungen bedeuten das man evt. auf viele gehortete Bequemlichkeiten künftig verzichten müsste, also rührt man sich lieber nicht und versucht es mit althergebrachten Mitteln und Methoden und im extremsten Fall mit undemokratischen Maßnahmen (Überwachung, Propaganda und Lügen).

Rechten Populisten spielt man mittel bis langfristig damit natürlich gut in die Hände, vor allem wen sich verschärfende Situationen und sinkender Lebenstandard weiter anhalten.
Somit bezeichnet das in der Tat einen Trend, aber keinen der kurzfristigen, sondern einen langfristigen der grade erst begonnen hat ins Rollen zu kommen und der sich bei weiterer Verweigerung der aktuell herrschenden politischen Kräfte noch in den nässten Jahren beschleunigen wird, wobei der nässte Zwischenhalt in dieser Kette von Ereignissen die Wahl in Frankreich sein wird.


----------



## Cleriker (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Ja, die Wahl in Frankreich wird spannend. Vor allem auf die Reaktionen der Bevölkerung und auf die anschließenden Gespräche mit unserer Regierung bin ich gespannt.

Was das andere anbelangt:
Ich bin weder sonderlich intelligent, noch weise. Wenn selbst ich in der Lage bin solche Trends zu beobachten, abzuwägen und entsprechend zu entscheiden, so sollten das auch die meisten anderen können. Ich denke wirklich, dass uns vergangene Fehler in dieser Richtung nicht mehr passieren werden.
Jetzt mögen es zwar einige Parteien in Europa weiter schaffen als sie sollten, aber gerade das sorgt doch sicherlich auch für einen gewissen Gegenwind. Jetzt sind bestimmt einige Bürger über solche Zahlen überrascht und werden bei nächster Gelegenheit bewusst gegenrudern. Jedenfalls kann ich mir das gut vorstellen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Da kann ich nicht widersprechen. Das stimmt schon. Ich bin trotzdem der Meinung, dass das momentane Geschehen zwar einen Trend abzeichnet, dieser aber nur kurzweilig bestehen kann/wird und es noch keinen triftigen Grund zur Sorge gibt.
> Genau in solchen Situationen ist es an den anderen Parteien, mit Argumenten und Lösungen zu glänzen und durch Initiativen die Oberhand zu behalten.



Wie alle Populismen wird auch dieses Thema sicherlich wieder in der Versenkung verschwinden. Solange die Flüchtlingswelle aus Syrien anhält, gibt es zwar immer wieder etwas zu berichten - aber ähnlich wie die Ukraine oder der Syrienkonflikt selbst wiederholen sich die Meldungen irgendwann, die Medien stürzen sich begeistert auf etwas "frisches" und die Populisten brauchen ein neues, populäres Thema. Aber die Grundwirkung ist in diesem Fall ziemlich klar und wird als kleiner Schritt in eine Richtung bestand haben.
Denn eins können die anderen Parteien per se nicht:
Eine Lösung für dieses Problem anbieten, die nicht zu lasten der Wähler geht. Es ist nun einmal das ureigenste Prinzip humanitärer Aktionen, dass man abgibt und teilt - und danach weniger hat. Nur ein Populist, der genau weiß, dass er nie in die Verlegenheit kommt, Regierungsverantwortung zu tragen und seine Versprechen umsetzen zu müssen, kann in solch einer Situation die großen Sprüche klopfen. Alle anderen haben die Wahl zwischen Pest (Wähler müssen was abdrücken, Wähler müssen Flüchtlingsansiedlungen in ihrer Nachbarschaft akzeptieren) und Cholera (das Sterben geht unverändert weiter). "Da muss man was tun!" beinhaltet leider sehr oft den ungesprochenen Zusatz "aber so, dass ich keinerlei Nachteile dadurch habe" - und diese Forderung ist praktisch unerfüllbar.


----------



## Cleriker (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Also was denkst du wird passieren? Bist du der Meinung, dass jetzt Stück für Stück immer mehr Bürger in unseren europäischen Mitgliedstaaten und bei uns rechts wählen, ohne auch solche Gedankengänge zu hegen, wie wir es hier gerade tun? Ich für meinen Teil kann das nicht glauben. 

In solchen Situationen frage ich mich oft was wohl möglich wäre, wenn die Politik nicht abhängig von der Wirtschaft entscheiden könnte...


----------



## Nightslaver (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Also was denkst du wird passieren? Bist du der Meinung, dass jetzt Stück für Stück immer mehr Bürger in unseren europäischen Mitgliedstaaten und bei uns rechts wählen, ohne auch solche Gedankengänge zu hegen, wie wir es hier gerade tun? Ich für meinen Teil kann das nicht glauben.
> 
> In solchen Situationen frage ich mich oft was wohl möglich wäre, wenn die Politik nicht abhängig von der Wirtschaft entscheiden könnte...



Ja werden sie, vor allem wen die wirtschaftliche Situation in Europa sich weiter verschlechtern sollte, bzw. anhält, sowie der Zustrom von Flüchtlingen sich verstärkt, welche nach Europa kommen um hier ein "besseres" Leben zu finden.
Die Leute suchen dann für ihre sich verschlechternde Lebensituation einen Sündenbock und das der Mensch bei Sündenböcken nicht besonders rational ist war ja in den vergangenen Jahrhunderten immer wieder gut zu sehen, auch jüngst.
Hinzu kommt das die Politik keine faire Lösung für die Probleme zu bieten hat, Wirtschaftshörigkeit und das streben nach persöhnlichen Vorteilen und Geld stehen einer effektiven politischen Lösung einfach wie eine 10 Meter dicke Stahlwand im Weg.
Und wen man die Augen nicht verschließt ist ja offensichtlich wie die vermeindliche Lösung aussieht die man deshalb aus wirtschaftlichen und politischen Kreisen anstrebt:

- Aufrüstung der Sicherheitsorgane
- Überwachung der Bürger
- gezielte mediale Ablenkung der Bürger auf andere Themen
- Ausweitung der Kompetenzen bei Überwachung

So eine Entwicklung, gepart mit Resignation der Menschen  vor dem politischen Handeln haben 1933 schon mal dazu geführt das die Rechten an die Macht gekommen sind und selbst Länder wie die USA, Frankreich und England waren in den 20er und 30er Jahren, während der Wirtschaftskrise schon einmal nicht weit davon ab eine äußerst rechte Regierung an die Macht kommen zu sehen.
Momentan befinden wir uns wieder auf einen ehnlichen, wen auch nicht völlig gleichen Kurs in diese Richtung.

Die Leute kapitulieren vor dem Handeln der Politik, den Leuten geht es oft wirtschaftlich nicht gut, die Arbeitslosigkeit ist vergleichsweise hoch, die Leute nehmen einen Zustrom an Fremden Menschen wahr die hier ihr "Glück" suchen und zu einem Konkurenzkampf um Arbeit beitragen, sowie die Sozialsysteme aus sicht des einfachen Bürgers belasten. Die Armut nimmt bei vielen Menschen zu, während einige wenige immer reicher werden, die Leute fühlen sich physisch und seelisch überfordert mit den Anstrengungen ihren Lebensunterhalt bestreiten zu müssen, es herrscht Unsicherheit über die Zukunft im Alter, man sieht keine Perspektive fürs eigene Leben.
All solche Dinge sind ein Nährboden für rechte Partein, Populisten und Rassismus.

Und grade da wäre, wie schon in den 20er und 30er Jahren die Politik gefragt die gegensteuern müsste, die sich Gedanken darum machen müsste wie man aus dieser Spirale von Resignation, Angst und Armut raus kommt, aber da kommt nichts, man lässt sich treiben und versucht mit undemokratischen Mitteln den Status Quo irgendwie am laufen zu halten und noch soviel wie nur möglich abzuschöpfen.
Irgendwann wird, wen keine Lösung gefunden wird das Ganze sich gewaltig entladen und dann ist ein Bürgerkrieg und Straßenkämpfe wie 1919-1920 noch das harmloseste was passieren kann, im schlimmsten Fall hat man einen starken Rechtsruck mit mehreren äußerst rechten Regierungen die an die Macht kommen und dann Europa mit dem "Besen" auskehren wollen.

Und glaub mir, tickt da heute nicht anders als vor 90 Jahren, die Illusion wir wären heute schlauer als damals und sowas wie der Nationalsozialismus undenkbar, nun, das ist nur solange der Fall wie es den Menschen gut geht, sobald es ihnen zu schlecht geht ist es vorbei mit Toleranz, Hilfsbereitschaft und dem nässten was zu gönnen.


----------



## Cleriker (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Ja aber wir drei können es doch auch ohne Vorurteile, oder Grenzgedanken betrachten. Warum sollten andere das nicht können? 

Alleine schon weil heute viel mehr Multikulturelle Strukturen in Europa existieren kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass sich etwas wie damals wiederholen könnte. Viele Wähler sind ja aus anderen Ländern und die Wahlbeteiligung bei zugezogenen ist ja bekanntlich auch höher als die der alteingesessenen.
Also für unsere Nation kann ich mir derartiges wirklich nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Icedaft (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Zu diesen (von Rechts beeinflussten) Diskussionen um Ausländer und deren mögliche negativen Auswirkungen der Migration gibt es für mich nur eine Antwort:

„Selbstverständlich klauen Dir Ausländer Deinen Job! Aber wenn Dir jemand ohne Geld, Kontakte und Sprachkenntnisse Deinen Job wegnehmen kann, bist Du vielleicht einfach nur *******!“
Louis C.K.


----------



## DarkScorpion (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Zu diesen (von Rechts beeinflussten) Diskussionen um Ausländer und deren mögliche negativen Auswirkungen der Migration gibt es für mich nur eine Antwort:
> 
> „Selbstverständlich klauen Dir Ausländer Deinen Job! Aber wenn Dir jemand ohne Geld, Kontakte und Sprachkenntnisse Deinen Job wegnehmen kann, bist Du vielleicht einfach nur *******!“
> Louis C.K.


Oder der andere ist einfach billiger


----------



## Nightslaver (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Ja aber wir drei können es doch auch ohne Vorurteile, oder Grenzgedanken betrachten. Warum sollten andere das nicht können?



Wieviele andere siehst du den hier die sich darüber unterhalten? Wieviele Personen siehst du den so in der Regel die sich vernünftig über solche Themen unterhalten können und kritisch damit auseinander setzen?
Es ist leider ehr eine Minderheit. 



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Oder der andere ist einfach billiger



Das ist der entscheidende Faktor. Sprache kannst du den Leuten in Kursen beibringen, eine Ausbildung kann man ihnen mit staatlichen Zuschüssen bezahlen und in 1 bis 1 1/2 Jahren verpassen, verweise dazu auch gerne nochmal auf folgenden Artikel: "Arrivo Berlin" - Berliner Handwerk will FlÃ¼chtlinge als FachkrÃ¤fte - Berlin - Berliner Morgenpost
Kontakte brauchen sie nicht, mangelnde Kontakte sind sogar von Vorteil, Leute vergleichen nichts und tun sich schwerer Ansprüche zu stellen.
Geld und Kontakte brauchst du nur wen du vergleichsweise sehr gut bezahlte Jobs haben willst, aber in solche zu gelangen ist schon selbst für hier geborene Menschen schwer, oder wieviele können behaupten Kontakte zur BSR zu haben, oder in große Unternehmen um dort in eine gut bezahlte Position zu gelangen?

Was aber an Flüchtlingen unbezahlbar ist, ist das diese Leute für die Wirtschaft deutlich günstiger sind, selbst wen man sich vorher noch an der Ausbildung finanziell beteiligt. Dagegen kann jemand der hier geboren ist nur schwer konkurieren.
Es hat also in vielen Fällen nichts damit zu tun das der der hier keinen Job bekommt zu dumm ist, sondern schlicht nicht "wirtschaftlich" weil es Unternehmen zu leicht gemacht wird an billigere Arbeitskräfte zu gelangen, was sich mit den Flüchtlingen die hier bleiben dürfen und eine Arbeitserlaubnis bekommen eben nochmal "verschärfen" wird.


----------



## Icedaft (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Ich sehe das Problem eher in der gesellschaftlichen Entwicklung. Nur mit Abitur und Studium bist Du etwas wert und gehörst dazu. Nur wenn Du in der Managementebene arbeitest hast Du alles richtig gemacht. Das Problem ist nur: wenn alle in hochspielten Managementpositionen sitzen, wer sorgt dann dafür das die "richtige" Arbeit erledigt wird. Früher war das "gefühlte" Verhältnis von Hauptschülern, Realschülern und Gymnasiasten bei 40/40/20 und jetzt plötzlich sollen 80% fürs Abitur tauglich sein? Das Handwerk/Handarbeit im Moment noch relativ schlecht bezahlt wird, wird sich in den nächsten Jahren bald umkehren, nämlich dann, wenn fast nur noch "Studis" da sind, die selbst zu blöd sind einen Nagel in die Wand zu kloppen und dann jeden Preis zahlen müssen, weil niemand mehr da sein wird der diese Arbeit zu Dumpingpreisen erledigt. Just my 2 Cents.


----------



## Verminaard (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Icedaft schrieb:


> wird sich in den nächsten Jahren bald umkehren, nämlich dann, wenn fast nur noch "Studis" da sind, die selbst zu blöd sind einen Nagel in die Wand zu kloppen und dann jeden Preis zahlen müssen, weil niemand mehr da sein wird der diese Arbeit zu Dumpingpreisen erledigt. Just my 2 Cents.



Also haben wir doch einen Facharbeitermangel, von dem die Wirtschaft so gerne redet.
Die erzaehlen uns nur nicht von welcher Art es sich handelt.

Ehe Handwerk wieder vernuenftig bezahlt wird, gibt es noch mehr Zuwanderung.
Ob jetzt ein Deutscher oder ein Migrant bei irgendwem Leitungen legt und Steckdosen montiert, und das fuer unter 12€ die Stunde ist doch egal.
Wichtig ist nur, das die Lohnkosten niedrig bleiben um Konkurrenzfaehig zu sein.

Bescheiden ist die Situation fuer diejenigen die einen Handwerksberuf erlernt haben und jetzt diese Umstrukturierung mitbekommen.


----------



## Nightslaver (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Also haben wir doch einen Facharbeitermangel, von dem die Wirtschaft so gerne redet.
> Die erzaehlen uns nur nicht von welcher Art es sich handelt.



Nein eigentlich gibt es keinen, bzw. nur einen geringen in einigen wenigen Bereichen, was aber völlig normal ist. Der von der Wirtschaft oft beklagte Fachkräftemangel im großen Stil ist eigentlich nur Hausgemacht und nicht real vorhanden. Fachkräfte gibt es ausreichend, wäre das anders hätten wir keine Arbeitslosen. Das Problem liegt viel mehr da das niemand diese Fachkräfte in der Wirtschaft auch bezahlen und ausbilden will, da eine Ausbildung über 3 Jahre nicht günstig ist und kaum eine gelernte Fachkraft für 10 Euro und weniger arbeiten möchte. 
Viele aktuell fehlende Fachkräfte könnte man zum Beispiel durch Umschulung von Arbeitslosen besetzen, aber niemand will die Umschulung bezahlen, weder die Wirtschaft noch die Politik / Sozialsystem.

Also beklagt man in der Wirtschaft lieber das Fachkräfte fehlen und pocht darauf die Bedingungen für Zuwanderung zu lockern und Flüchtlingen schneller Arbeitsgenehmigungen zu erteilen und selbige noch mit Steuergeldern und mit geringen Zuschüssen aus der Wirtschaft in 1 Jahr auszubilden. Nicht aber weil man denen dadurch was Gutes tun will, aus Sicht der Wirtschaft, sondern um schnell an billige ausgebildete Arbeitskräfte zu kommen.

Für die Wirtschaft eine riesige Winsituation. Man hat kaum Kosten für die Ausbildung von Facharbeitern und spart auch noch bei den Lohnkosten, im Vergleich zu deutschen Facharbeitern.
Momentan stehen wir was das alles angeht zwar noch recht weit am Anfang, aber wen diese Politik so wie beschrieben forciert und wird und fortgesetzt wird, werden die Auswirkungen spätestens in 10-20 Jahren deutlich zu spüren sein.


----------



## Oberst Klink (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Natürlich ist die Wirtschaft für mehr Zuwanderung, denn dadurch kann man die Löhne und Gehälter weiter drücken.


----------



## DDR2-Liebe (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Hab da was Schönes gefunden,
Augustin - eingSCHENKt: Extremismus der Mitte


Was bringt es sich Löhne zu drücken?
Weniger Lohn -> weniger Kaufkraft -> pleite einer Firma -> viele Arbeitslose -> noch weniger Kaufkraft  usw. usw.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Ja aber wir drei können es doch auch ohne Vorurteile, oder Grenzgedanken betrachten. Warum sollten andere das nicht können?



Über "können" versuche ich nicht zu urteilen, aber beim "wollen" hapert es ganz massiv. Die traurige Wahrheit ist, dass die Mehrheit der Wähler keinerlei Bock hat, sich über Politik, komplexe Themen und Herausforderungen für Gesellschaft und Menschheit Gedanken zu machen. Spaßgesellschaft juchhee!




Icedaft schrieb:


> Ich sehe das Problem eher in der gesellschaftlichen Entwicklung. Nur mit Abitur und Studium bist Du etwas wert und gehörst dazu. Nur wenn Du in der Managementebene arbeitest hast Du alles richtig gemacht. Das Problem ist nur: wenn alle in hochspielten Managementpositionen sitzen, wer sorgt dann dafür das die "richtige" Arbeit erledigt wird. Früher war das "gefühlte" Verhältnis von Hauptschülern, Realschülern und Gymnasiasten bei 40/40/20 und jetzt plötzlich sollen 80% fürs Abitur tauglich sein? Das Handwerk/Handarbeit im Moment noch relativ schlecht bezahlt wird, wird sich in den nächsten Jahren bald umkehren, nämlich dann, wenn fast nur noch "Studis" da sind, die selbst zu blöd sind einen Nagel in die Wand zu kloppen und dann jeden Preis zahlen müssen, weil niemand mehr da sein wird der diese Arbeit zu Dumpingpreisen erledigt. Just my 2 Cents.



Die meisten Studenten sind durchaus in der Lage, einen Nagel in die Wand zu kloppen  Die meisten haben auch kein Problem damit, das Regal zusammenbauen und ich kenne auch welche, die renovieren sich selbst einen alten Zirkuswagen oder schrauben an drei Autos gleichzeitig rum. Und nicht wenige Akademiker müssen sowas können, denn zum einen kann sich ein Student keine Handwerkerlöhne leisten - zum anderen haben immer weniger Akademiker was von ihrem Studium, sondern arbeiten am Ende in Jobs, die man auch mit Realschulabschluss hätte machen können. Von daher kehren sich auch die Preise nur bedingt um (nämlich da, wo die Qualität einer berufsspezifischen Lehre geschätzt wird), stattdessen kommt ein zum Mindeslohn beschäftigter Bachelor-Absolvent und schlägt einem den Nagel in die Wand


----------



## RainerHerpes (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Ich frage mich die ganze Zeit .... warum müßen die armen menschen überhaupt flüchten.. als damals die nazis bekämpft wurden ...hat man laut geschriehen das darf nieeee wieder passieren ... und heute bekommen die noch die modernsten waffen geliefert ... wo bekommen die aggressoren  den die munition und die waffen her.. ?? das geld um neue zu kaufen ?? waffenfabriken haben die selber ja nicht ...warum schaut die ganze welt zu und keiner unternimmt wirklich was.. weltweit 60.000.000 flüchtlinge wegen den paar extremisten.. na wenn das mal nicht von hoher stelle geplant ist .. ich weiß es nicht .. kommt mir alles spa... ups.: seltsam vor.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Waffen haben eine lange Lebensdauer (vermutlich meist höher als die von Waffenbenutzern  ) und es gibt in Voderasien und auch in Afrika sehr wohl eine ganze Reihe von Produzenten. Was der geneigte Fernsehzuschauer instinktiv als Kalaschnikov identifiziert, ist nicht selten ein einheimischer Nachbau. IS selbst und die syrischen Rebellen werden zwar keinen Zugriff auf heimische Produktion haben (wohl aber auf erbeutete Waffen aus Armee-Depots), aber in Iran und Pakistan sieht das anders aus. Anderes Material kommt direkt von der "anderen Seite", desertierende Schüler westlicher Ausbildungsprogramme in den Armeen von Irak und Afghanistan sind keine Seltenheit. Und Waffenhändler, die das eingesammelt haben, was jahrzehntelange Kriegsführung verschiedenster Parteien (an verschiedensten Orten - soweit ist Lord of War nicht hergeholt) hinterlassen haben, kennen sowieso keine Hemmungen.


----------



## cryon1c (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Der Bedarf an Waffen, gerade Handfeuerwaffen, ist mehr als gedeckt. Dank AK47, AK74, AKM und diversen nachgebastelten Modellen aus gut 40 Ländern, die für den gemeinen Zuschauer alle gleich aussehen, hat man mehr Waffen als Leute die sich damit umbringen wollen. Eine AK47 im halbtoten Zustand kann man an diversen Orten für 50$ kaufen, die Kiste Munition gibts für 20 dazu. 
Die Waffen verschwinden nicht, die wandern von einem Schlachtfeld zum nächsten. Die Russen haben ganze Arbeit geleistet, die AK funktionieren unter miesesten Bedingungen ohne Reinigung selbst nach 20 Jahren noch, die Munition ist sehr weit verbreitet und sehr billig. Das ist auch das was das Waffengeschäft in Russland umgebracht hat - keiner will ihre neuen Modelle weil die alten praktisch kostenlos rumliegen und immer noch funktionieren. 
Auch solche Sachen wie RPG, Gewehre (die mit Optik ausgerüstet mehr als tauglich sind für Scharfschützen auf kurzer&mittlerer Distanz!) und alles andere kriegt man sehr sehr einfach.
Es gibt auch genug Leute die für etwas Geld einem so ziemlich alles beschaffen was auf einem Schlachtfeld übrig blieb. Was denkt ihr wo z.B. die Waffen aus der Ukraine hinkommen werden? 

Zu dem Thema mit den Flüchtlingen... die sollte man nicht nur aufnehmen und gerecht verteilen, denen muss man beibringen wie sie erstmal in zerstörten Gebieten wieder alles schnell und ordentlich aufbauen können und sie nicht einfach rauswerfen. Natürlich sollten sie hier studieren (wenn qualifiziert) und arbeiten dürfen, damit wäre die Belastung deutlich niedriger und die Leute würden auch etwas mehr Respekt zeigen wenn sie sehen das Flüchtlinge hier was machen.


----------



## DDR2-Liebe (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Es braucht doch in Deutschland nur einen Mindestlöhne ohne Hintertüren,
dann fällt der Günstige Legale Mitarbeiter sowieso raus.
(Geht aber nicht ansonsten bekommt die Wirtschaft Probleme Bonis in XX Mill. höhe auszuzahlen)

Das einzige was zählt ist:

Firmen:
Geld, Geld, Geld für Heute,
was Morgen ist ist scheiß egal

Personen:
Geld, Geld, Geld Gieeeeer
 (Quer durch vom Billigarbeiter bis hoch zu den Banken )


Ich verdiene gewollt unter 1000 euro arbeite aber auch nur 4std am Tag,
Freizeit ist Lebenszeit und diese ist mir mehr Wert als die nächste Droge( Luxusgüter)


----------



## Putinversteher (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Vielleicht mal daran ein Vorbild nehmen. 
Video "Trotz eigener Not: Griechen helfen Flüchtlingen" | Panorama | ARD Mediathek


----------



## DarkScorpion (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

@Putinversteher gegen echte Flüchtlinge  (Krieg, politische Verfolgung oder wegen des Glaubens) hat doch auch keiner etwas. 

Für diese habe ich auch vollstes Verständnis. 

Die meisten haben nur etwas gegen Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge


----------



## S754 (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Mal ein Beispiel nehmen, diese Politikerin hat mehr Eier in der Hose als die meisten Politiker!
Asyl: Tschechien will keine Afrikaner, Polen nur Christen - Politik - Vorarlberg Online


----------



## Putinversteher (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Ist manchmal garnicht so einfach in den Threads hier so ruhig zu bleiben bei solchen offensichtlich Intelligenz befreiten Aussagen. 
Wenn ihr ein Problem mit Internationalität, Globalen Entwicklungen usw. habt - dann seid doch wenigstens Konsequent - rottet euch auf irgendwelchen Dörfern zusammen, schottet euch komplett von der Aussenwelt ab und zeugt da Kinder mit euren Verwandten. Aber von Internet, über Pizza, Döner & Klamotten sich die Rosinen aus dem Ausland picken und anderen ulturen unterstellen das  sie nicht so lebenswert sind und deswegen kein Anrecht auf ein "normales" Leben haben - das macht euch in meinen Augen zu richtigen Kreaturen - da sind mir "unzivilisierte" Kulturen in der Nachbarschaft zehnmal lieber.  
Es ist halt einfach als Satter dem Hungernden zu sagen "Bleib mal jeder schön wo er ist und macht das beste aus seiner Lage" - und Armut kostet eben meistens schon mehr Leben, als die immer in Folge kommenden (Bürger)Kriege. 
Ist doch nichtmehr normal - wenn ein Lebewesen leidet das nichtmal zu meiner Spezies gehört ist es für uns das normalste auf der Welt das Tier in seiner Notlage zu unterstützen und nicht zu fragen ob sich das rentiert - bei euren eigenen Mitmenschen kommt ihr plötzlich auf den Trichter das alles und jeder hier nur einwandert um sich an euch zu bereichern und eure Kultur zu zerstören.  
Ich wünsch euch mal in die Lage als Flüchtlinge zu enden und dann an euch selber zu geraten.  Ihr tut immer so als würdet ihr persönlich in eurem Garten hunderte Flüchtlinge unter Einsatz eures Lebens durchfüttern müssen, stattdessen gehts nur darum das ihr Mitmenschen in euer Nähe akzeptieren solltet, die nicht das Glück hatten als Mitteleuropäer auf die Welt zu kommen.  Glückwunsch zu dieser Leistung übrigens...


----------



## DarkScorpion (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

@ Putinversteher, mal eine Frage an dich.

Wenn es dir eh überall auf der Welt besser gefällt als in Deutschland/Westen/Nato Mitgliedstaaten/EU, was machst du dann noch hier?
Ich lese von dir immer nur Contra Westen Beiträge.


----------



## Putinversteher (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

@DarkScorpion

Ich bin nicht "Contra Westen" - und was ist die Schlussfolgerung aus deiner Denke -  Andersdenkende raus oder wie ? 
Aber so typisch - ich habe Kritikpunkte wegen diesem und jenem - also MUSS ich dagegen sein - Schwarz & Weiß - Böse & Gut usw... Kindergarten...


----------



## DarkScorpion (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Hmm wenn ich dich im Ukraine Thread verfolge bist du es doch. 
Und nein ich denke nicht Schwarz Weiß


----------



## Cleriker (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

@Garnichtsversteher
Dein Beitrag oben strotzt nur so vor Vorverurteilungen ohne jeden Halt und gleichzeitig zeigst du mit dem Finger auf andere?

Wo hat bier bitter jemand behauptet, Flüchtlinge würden unsere (wer ist das genau?) Kultur zerstören? Das kam ausschließlich aus deinem Mund!

Zudem sind Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge leider nicht die Minderheit. Das ist ein ernsthaftes Problem, gerade für diejenigen, die aus echten Gründen fliehen. Also kehr das nicht einfach unter den Teppich! Jeder Wirtschaftsflüchtige, schmälert jemandem mit echten Problemen die Chance, hier ausreichend Hilfe zu bekommen.


----------



## S754 (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

@Putinversteher: Die Politiker machen doch auch nix anderes als Kindergarten, was erwartest du bitte?

Werd doch selber mal Politiker wenn du so gscheid reden kannst!


----------



## Amon (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Von denen die da gerade im Mittelmeer eingesammelt und hier her verfrachtet werden sind doch höchstens 1% wirkliche Flüchtlinge. Der Rest sind Schmarotzer.


----------



## S754 (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Amon schrieb:


> Von denen die da gerade im Mittelmeer eingesammelt und hier her verfrachtet werden sind doch höchstens 1% wirkliche Flüchtlinge. Der Rest sind Schmarotzer.



So schauts aus, diese 1% sieht man dann im TV und in den Nachrichten.
Die wirklichen Flüchtlinge sind die in Syrien an der türkischen Grenze am Zaun. Die werden aber nicht mehr reingelassen und von der IS festgehalten.


----------



## Amon (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



S754 schrieb:


> So schauts aus, diese 1% sieht man dann im TV und in den Nachrichten.
> Die wirklichen Flüchtlinge sind die in Syrien an der türkischen Grenze am Zaun. Die werden aber nicht mehr reingelassen und von der IS festgehalten.


Andersrum.  Die 99% sieht man in den Nachrichten. Diese werden aber auch von unseren gelenkten Staatsmedien zu Flüchtlingen gemacht und sogar der Bundesgauckler haut in die selbe Kerbe. Der realisiert ja nicht mal dass es ein Unterschied ist wenn man vertriebene des eigenen Volkes aufnimmt oder fremde Schmarotzer durch füttern soll. Gab es heute übrigens eine interessante Kolumne vom Herrn Dietz auf SPON zur Meinungsbildung durch die Medien.


----------



## cryon1c (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Cleriker schrieb:


> @Garnichtsversteher
> Dein Beitrag oben strotzt nur so vor Vorverurteilungen ohne jeden Halt und gleichzeitig zeigst du mit dem Finger auf andere?
> 
> Wo hat bier bitter jemand behauptet, Flüchtlinge würden unsere (wer ist das genau?) Kultur zerstören? Das kam ausschließlich aus deinem Mund!
> ...



Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge... Die weswegen herkommen? Denkste die kriegen hier € in den Popo geschoben oder wie? 
Die Leute kommen her, dürfen nix machen ausser rumsitzen und werden dann meist auch noch abgeschoben, spätestens wenns da drüben ruhig ist (aber immer noch alles zerbombt).
Glaub mir wenn die es nicht nötig hätten, würden die niemals das Leben riskieren und in ein Land kommen wo sie weder die Kultur noch die Gesetze noch die Sprache kennen. Sie wissen das hier sie nicht jeder mag und sie kriegen hier nur das nötigste. Wenn sie zum arbeiten herkommen würden, mit einem normalen Arbeitsvisum, dann würden sie weit mehr Geld bekommen und Sicherheit das sie nicht Morgen im Flieger sitzen weil sie hier nicht mehr sein dürfen...


----------



## Amon (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Und wie die € in den Popo geschoben bekommen! Die bekommen Hartz4! Für nix tun! Ohne je was in die Kasse eingezahlt zu haben! Was meinst du warum die alle versuchen Deutschland zu erreichen? Weil unsere Regierung die einzige ist die auf das eigene Volk schei**t und diese Schmarotzer hofiert damit ja keiner sagt wir sind alle Nazis!


----------



## cryon1c (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Amon schrieb:


> Und wie die € in den Popo geschoben bekommen! Die bekommen Hartz4! Für nix tun! Ohne je was in die Kasse eingezahlt zu haben! Was meinst du warum die alle versuchen Deutschland zu erreichen? Weil unsere Regierung die einzige ist die auf das eigene Volk schei**t und diese Schmarotzer hofiert damit ja keiner sagt wir sind alle Nazis!



Erstmal kriegen sie kein Hartz4 sondern weit weniger. Zweitens - das reicht gerade so um  hier nicht zu verhungern und sich ein Handy zu leisten um mit Angehörigen zu kommunizieren. 
Denkste die werden hier reicht von den 200€ im Monat?
Versuch du mal mit dem Geld zu leben, da kommt am Monatsende bei dir n fettes Minus raus.
Und mir sind ehrlich gesagt friedliche Ausländer aus einem durch Krieg zerstörten Gebiet lieber als einheimische Nazis. Oder Nazis allgemein, egal wo sie herkommen.
Ich bin selbst aus dem Ausland hierhergekommen, die Sprache gelernt, meinen Schulabschluss und Ausbildung geschafft und lebe wie alle anderen. Man erkennt mich nicht mal mehr als Ausländer bis ich es selbst verrate.  Aber mich wiedert es an wie fremdenfeindlich dieses fortschrittliche Land manchmal sein kann. Wir haben Geld, mehr als genug. Und wir haben die Kapazitäten um anderen zu helfen.
Freut euch doch das es hier friedlich ist und keiner flüchten muss...
Die Leute die herkommen, haben nix - kein Geld, nix zu futtern, keinen neuen Golf und auch kein Haus. Die meisten besitzen nur das was sie bei sich tragen und ihr nennt sie Schmarotzer? Geht euch schämen verdammt...


----------



## Seeefe (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Amon schrieb:


> Und wie die € in den Popo geschoben bekommen! Die bekommen Hartz4! Für nix tun! Ohne je was in die Kasse eingezahlt zu haben! Was meinst du warum die alle versuchen Deutschland zu erreichen? Weil unsere Regierung die einzige ist die auf das eigene Volk schei**t und diese Schmarotzer hofiert damit ja keiner sagt wir sind alle Nazis!



Und du wunderst dich dann, wieso die Nazikeule geschwungen wird? Deine letzten drei Postings sind weder objektiv noch realitätsbezogen. Das ist reinstes bashing gegen Immigranten auf bestem Wege richtung Fremdenhass.


----------



## Amon (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Jaja, ihr links grünen Realitätsverweigerer macht es euch immer ziemlich einfach. Alles was nicht eurem gängigen Weltbild und der Meinung entspricht die ihr vorschreibt ist sofort Nazi, fremdenfeindlich oder was auch immer.


----------



## sinchilla (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



> Und wie die € in den Popo geschoben bekommen! Die bekommen Hartz4! Für  nix tun! Ohne je was in die Kasse eingezahlt zu haben! Was meinst du  warum die alle versuchen Deutschland zu erreichen? Weil unsere Regierung  die einzige ist die auf das eigene Volk schei**t und diese Schmarotzer  hofiert damit ja keiner sagt wir sind alle Nazis!


 dann nenn doch mal deine lösung?! ins land lassen & dann verhungern lassen? bzw. zwangsläufig ins kriminelle milieu dadurch befördern? bevor ich verhungere stehle ich aus den überquellenden supermärkten die tonnenweise essen wegschmeissen. das essen kommt teilweise aus solchen ländern z.b. kartoffeln aus ägypten. da wird das grundwasser für unsere nahrungsmittel verschwendet das wir hier so billig essen können. in europa is deutschland mit am billigsten was nahrungsmittel vor allem fleisch angeht.

sollte man sie in lagern halten & zwangsarbeit verrichten lassen? sone idee hatte schoma jemand vor ein paar jahren...

sicher sind dort menschen dabei welche sich nicht mit unserer "kultur" vergleichen lassen aber deswegen sind sie nicht weniger mensch als wir. die meisten von uns wollen dieses land nicht verlassen weil es uns hier gut geht wenn es dort auch so wäre, würden sie nicht herkommen. deutschland hat vor jahren mal gastarbeiter hergeholt & macht es aufgrund des "fachkräftemangels" noch immer menschen mit gehobenem bildungsstand leicht hier fuss zu fassen. die regierung pickt sich quasi die elite anderer länder heraus wie rosinen & zahlt ihn hier weniger lohn als den deutschen ingeneuren & co.. inwiefern das sinnvoll ist bzw. die folgen dessen zeigen sich langsam aber deutlich auf. anderen ländern wird die bildungselite  (der grundbaustein für wirtschaftlichen erfolg) entzogen & unsere bildungselite bleibt teilweise arbeitslos weil diese die gleiche arbeit für weniger lohn verrichten. das wertvollste gut einer nation ist die bildung bzw. nachhaltigkeit dieser. wie sehr deutschland da geschlampt hat & noch immer schlampt mit einer äusserst bescheidenen bildungspolitik sieht man täglich, siehe pisa bzw. norwegen & co mit deren bildungspolitik.

es ist natürlich leicht sich die rosinen auszusuchen & den schmutz vor die türe zu kehren bzw. hinter großen mauern verhungern zu lassen. was geht mich fremdes elend an...das ein solches elend perfekter nährboden für extreme ansichten & taten ist wird aussen vor gelassen aber sich gewundert das schowieder nen selbstmordattentäter hunderte in den tod riss & zwar auch irgendwann im eigenen land.

sicher kann man nicht alles & jeden in unser "schönes" land lassen aber darüber zu urteilen wer dies darf & wer nicht können wir sicher nicht beurteilen & es steht uns auch nicht zu.

@amon: stell dir vor es wäre deine aufgabe zu selektieren wer reindarf & wer nicht. woran machst du das fest? welche kriterien spielen da eine rolle für dich? die religiöse zugehörigkeit? die wirtschaftliche lage des heimatlandes? krieg in diesem? nach hautfarbe oder aussehen? nach alter oder geschlecht?


----------



## Amon (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Gar nicht erst rein lassen, ganz einfach! Boot einsammeln im Mittelmeer, dann zurück schicken nach Afrika und das Problem erledigt sich von selbst. Macht Australien seit Jahrzehnten so und was im Pazifik funktioniert, funktioniert im Mittelmeer erst recht.


----------



## Seeefe (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Amon schrieb:


> Jaja, ihr links grünen Realitätsverweigerer macht es euch immer ziemlich einfach. Alles was nicht eurem gängigen Weltbild und der Meinung entspricht die ihr vorschreibt ist sofort Nazi, fremdenfeindlich oder was auch immer.



Ich bin weder links noch grün noch ein Realitätsverweigerer. Ich versuche Dinge nur immer möglichst objektiv und neutral zu betrachten, ja unter anderem auch logisch. 
Und mit Zitat von dir: "Von denen die da gerade im Mittelmeer eingesammelt und hier her  verfrachtet werden sind doch höchstens 1% wirkliche Flüchtlinge. Der  Rest sind Schmarotzer.", stellst du die einen Menschen über die anderen. 
Zumal Schmarotzer = Parasit bedeutet und das auf Menschen übertragen.......nunja gab es da nicht so ein Buch, in dem auch von einem Parasiten die Rede war, welcher eine Gefahr für die Menscheit darstellt   Ergo komme ich zu dem Ergebnis, was schon im vorherigen Post von mir steht. 

Ich bin der letzte der hir irgendjemanden einen Rassisten oder Nazi nennt, allerdings solltest du dich mit deinen vorhin geschriebenen Worten mal etwas objektiv auseinandersetzen, vielleicht erkennst du dann, was ich meine.


----------



## sinchilla (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



> Gar nicht erst rein lassen, ganz einfach! Boot einsammeln im Mittelmeer,  dann zurück schicken nach Afrika und das Problem erledigt sich von  selbst. Macht Australien seit Jahrzehnten so und was im Pazifik  funktioniert, funktioniert im Mittelmeer erst recht.



aber dafür solche länder wirtschaftlich ausnutzen oder wie? was meinst du warum es vor ein paar jahren auf der ganzen welt kolonien gab? & warum diese länder heut meist wirtschaftlich nicht sehr gut aufgestellt sind? & warum es ländern die dort kolonien hatten so gut geht? du lebst bzw. verkörperst quasi das prinzip das der stärkere gewinnt bzw. den schwachen unterjocht...dieses prinzip gibts auch in der natur bzw. unter tieren. damit stellst du dich auf eine ebene mit diesen.

was würdest du machen wenn eine naturgewalt oder ein krieg dein ganzes hab & gut zerstört? deine grundlage zum handeln,wohnen, leben. ich würde auf die suche gehen zu einem ort der mir mehr glück verspricht bzw. andere denen es wesentlich besser geht um hilfe bitten.


----------



## S754 (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Und was ist dann mit den Arbeitslosen? Das wird sich sicher nicht verbessern.


> *Immer mehr ausländische Arbeitslose liegen den Österreichern auf der Tasche. Dies zeigt eine Anfragebeantwortung von Sozialminister Rudolf Hundstorfer (SPÖ) an die FPÖ. Von 97.940 vorgemerkten arbeitslosen Ausländern haben 14.712 oder 15 Prozent gar keinen Schulabschluss, weitere 53.252 oder 54,4 Prozent nur eine Pflichtschule besucht. Fast die Hälfte von ihnen lebt in Wien. Für Anfragestellerin Dagmar Belakowitsch-Jenewein ist das ein weiteres Argument für die sektorale Schließung des Arbeitsmarkts: „In den letzten Jahren sind vor allem nicht- oder minderqualifizierte Ausländer nach Österreich zugewandert!*“






> "Das gestrige Desaster namens Asylgipfel inklusive Scheitern ist einmal mehr Sinnbild des völligen Mangels an Management-Kompetenz und Leadership auf Seiten der Bundesregierung. Keine Lösungen in der Verwaltungsreform, keine Zukunftsstrategie für die Probleme am Arbeitsmarkt, keine Visionen für eine Qualitätshebung im Bildungsbereich etc etc. Warum sollte es bei Thema Asyl anders sein?", stellte heute FPÖ-Generalssekretär NAbg. Herbert Kickl fest. Der Eindruck, dass das "Who is Who" von SPÖ und ÖVP das Bild eines unkoordinierten und zerstrittenen Haufens, in dem alle gegeneinander arbeiten und nur dann einig seien, wenn es gegen die österreichische Bevölkerung gehe, habe sich gestern jedenfalls weiter verstärkt - soweit dies überhaupt noch möglich sei.
> 
> Die Regierung hänge nämlich in der gesamten "Asylfrage" einer falschen Strategie an, weil sie sich einzig und allein auf die Verwaltung eines Missstandes nach innen hin, aber nicht auf die Bekämpfung der Grundproblematik auf allen zuständigen Ebenen konzentriere. *"Die nationalen Grenzkontrollen wurden abgestellt, weil die EU zugesagt hat, im Gegenzug die Schengen-Außengrenzen scharf zu kontrollieren. Dass dies ein leeres Versprechen war, zeigen die Ströme an illegalen Einwanderern und Wirtschaftsflüchtlingen, die gemessen an tatsächlichen Asylwerbern weit in der Überzahl sind. Wenn Schengen nicht funktioniert, müssen die Nationalstaaten ihre Grenzen wieder selber kontrollieren", *so Kickl, der von Seiten der Regierung jeden Vorstoß auf EU-Ebene in diese Richtung vermisst. Stattdessen diskutiere man dort über die Verteilung von Personen nach Prozentsätzen, wobei man die Zahlen, von denen diese Prozente gerechnet würden, gar nicht kenne. "Das nennt man 'die Katze im Sack kaufen'", so Kickl, der davor warnte, dass mit solchen EU-Reglungen Österreich erneut drauf zahlen würde.
> 
> *Es müsse endlich grundsätzlich umgedacht werden: Die Probleme eines Kontinents seien weitestgehend am Kontinent selbst zu lösen, darauf habe sich die Politik zu konzentrieren. "Australien zeigt vor, wie man das macht. Erst wenn man die Massenbewegung von Wirtschaftsflüchtlingen und illegalen Einwanderern in den Griff bekommt, ist die Sicht wieder frei auf die wirklich Asylsuchenden", schloss Kick.*


Man lese die fett markierten Stellen.

So muss man damit umgehen und nicht anders, sonst passiert sowas häufiger:

Juni 26, 2015 Archive - Vorarlberger Nachrichten
*„Der Terror ist nun im Alltag angekommen“*
Und das wird sich sicher nicht so schnell ändern, gerade nach diesen zwei furchtbaren Ereignissen heute.

Aber klar, damit wird man ja sofort als Rechtsextremer abgestempelt. Die Grünen werden schon noch sehen, dass die mit ihrer Politik nicht so weitermachen können.

PS: Bin weder Christ noch Muslime oder sonstwas


----------



## Putinversteher (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Amon schrieb:


> Jaja, ihr links grünen Realitätsverweigerer macht es euch immer ziemlich einfach. Alles was nicht eurem gängigen Weltbild und der Meinung entspricht die ihr vorschreibt ist sofort Nazi, fremdenfeindlich oder was auch immer.



Ich lebe aktuell in Duisburg, bin dort mit allen Konsequenzen aus der "Realitätsverweigerung" konfrontiert, habe einen der Berühmten "Zigeuner Blöcke" hier ums eck usw.  
Ich hab komischerweise das GEfühl, das solche Argumente immer von Leuten kommen die in einer Diffusen Angst vorm bösen Ausländer leben (aso, ne ich vergaß ihr seid ja keine faschos, ihr mögt nur keine Ausländer denen man anmerkt das sie woanders her sind) 
Und wo wir bei Realität sind. Realität ist z.B. das auf jeden Euro Sozialausgaben in Deutschland, 1040 Euro hinterzogene Steuern kommen. Es gibt bestimmt auch Schmarotzer unter den Flüchtlingen, aus der Notsituation der Flüchtlinge herraus MUSS man aber als Wohlhabendes Land das ertragen können, ohne die anderen zu diskriminieren. Und du diskriminierst das alles zu spät ist. Wirtschaftsflucht als Beispiel, wo ziehst du die Grenze ? Also wenn Menschen vor Hunger krepieren, mit allen Folgen fürs Gesundheitssystem, Bildung usw. willste mir erzählen das macht einen Ort lebenswert ? Und was machste dann ? Du machst dich entweder auf den Weg oder krepierst an Ort und Stelle oder siechst über jahrzehnte im Elend dahin. Wer genau bist du anderen Menschen ihr Streben nach Glück absprechen zu wollen ? Das ist ein verdammtes Menschenrecht - wir die hier im Thread schreiben, haben nichts anderes als Glück gehabt, hier geboren zu sein - du hast nichts dafür getan hier geboren zu sein. Du hast Glück Abends nicht hungrig ins Bett zu gehen - 
Und glaub mir , die Menschen die hier schonmal Hunger und Elend erlebt haben, treten in der Regel nicht auf andere denen es genauso dreckig geht - also hör auf so zu tun als ginge es dir dabei um die armen Deutschen die sonst zu kurz kommen würden. Vor allem meinste irgendwas an unserer Sozialen Lage würde sich verändern wenn wir im extremfall alle Ausländer rausschmeissen ? Es würde den Deutschen in der Not genauso Dreckig wie davor gehen, weil sie von A...l.... wie dir umgeben sind - die ihre Mitmenschen wie Dreck behandeln sobald sie sich ein Stückchen über ihnen wähnen und dabei vergessen das ein Augenblick reichen kann das sich die Positionen schlagartig verändern.  
Und P.S. Hass in jeglicher Form, ob Fremdenhass oder Hass weil einem nicht passt wen der nächste liebt hat nichts mit einem Weltbild zu tun, sondern ist einfach dummer Hass der einen Krank macht und die Menschlichkeit auffrisst.


----------



## sinchilla (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



> Juni 26, 2015 Archive - Vorarlberger Nachrichten
> *„Der Terror ist nun im Alltag angekommen“*
> Und das wird sich sicher nicht so schnell ändern, gerade nach diesen zwei furchtbaren Ereignissen heute.
> 
> Aber klar, damit wird man ja sofort als Rechtsextremer abgestempelt. Die  Grünen werden schon noch sehen, dass die mit ihrer Politik nicht so  weitermachen können.



terror bzw. extreme ansichten entstehen aus orthodoxem glauben, mangelnder bildung, mangelndem wohlstand & dem wissen das es anderen menschen *einzig* aufgrund ihrer nationalität besser geht.

dieses wissen bzw. auch nichtwissen lässt logischerweise neid entstehen.

wir bzw. die gesamte westliche welt ist ganz groß darin andere auszunutzen deren kapazitäten für sich zu beanspruchen & sich dann zu beschweren das die menschen aus solchen ländern zu nazis werden bzw. ihr leben opfern & das einiger wohlstandsgetränkten europäer gleich mit in form von anschlägen. sicher sind solche taten verachtenswert aber nur eine andere form jemanden zu benachteiligen auch wenn es nur einige menschenleben & nicht gleich ganze nationen sind, wir machen nichts anderes! nur sieht es bei uns schöner aus wenn wir "nur" langsam & stetig ein land ausbluten lassen & dann dem land die schuld für ihre uneigenständigkeit geben. da kann man einfach nicht so schnell den schuldigen sehen wie nach einer bombe die die zerstörung konzentriert & im zeitraffer abbildet.

wäre ich am anderen ufer würde ich ähnliche ansichten verfolgen & mir vllt. mit ähnlichen mitteln gehör verschaffen.

hier im land is auch jeder auf den nächsten millionär neidisch, mit dem wissen das dieser wohlstand meist weder durch ehrliche. noch eigene arbeit erreicht wurde. sondern nur durch das ausnutzen anderer kann man sich bereichern.


----------



## Nightslaver (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



sinchilla schrieb:


> aber dafür solche länder wirtschaftlich ausnutzen oder wie? was meinst du warum es vor ein paar jahren auf der ganzen welt kolonien gab? & warum diese länder heut meist wirtschaftlich nicht sehr gut aufgestellt sind? & warum es ländern die dort kolonien hatten so gut geht? du lebst bzw. verkörperst quasi das prinzip das der stärkere gewinnt bzw. den schwachen unterjocht...dieses prinzip gibts auch in der natur bzw. unter tieren. damit stellst du dich auf eine ebene mit diesen.



Dann mach doch was dagegen! Lebst du  nicht in einem der Länder die davon profitieren? Wählst du nicht die Regierungen die diese Politik fortsetzen? Konsumierst du nicht die Produkte die aus diesen Rohstoffen hergestellt werden?
Wer Afrika wirklich helfen will sollte bei sich selbst ansetzen und bei dem Land indem er lebt, der sollte sich aber auch bewust sein das er Opfer bringen müssen wird wen er Lebenswerte Bedingungen für alle will. Das heißt dann nicht mehr alle Jahre neue Smartphones, nicht mehr alle 1-2 Jahre neue Hardware für den PC, nicht mehr alle 10 Jahre ein neues Auto, nicht mehr alle paar Monate neue Produkte, nicht mehr Supermärkte mit Tonen von Plasteverpackungen, nicht mehr für 100 Euro mit dem Flugzeug in den Urlaub fliegen und für 200-500 Euro Urlaub 1-2 mal im Jahr, am anderen Ende der Welt buchen.

Das heißt Rückkehr zu Bedingungen die nicht weit ab vom Sozialismus in der DDR sind, 25 Jahre lang der gleiche Kühlschrank, 10 Jahre lang das gleiche Handy und der gleiche PC, ect.

Wer das nicht will, nun der sollte sich lieber damit anfreunden das es eben auf der Welt nicht genug Ressouren gibt um Afrika, Asien, Australien, Amerika und Europa auf den gleichen hohen Lebensstandard zu hieven, das es eben immer Leute da unten geben wird die ihre Mitmenschen, sowie Ressourcen, für Geld, Macht und ein Stück vom Kuchen des Luxus an die reichen Länder verkaufen und sich mit Gewalt an die Macht putschen.

Der muss das halt akzeptieren und die Leute riegeros abschieben, oder aber ins Land lassen und zuschauen wie die herrschenden 10% die trotzdem immer mehr Geld anheufen, während der allgemeine Lebensstadard des Rests sinken wird und tut.


----------



## DarkScorpion (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Dann nennt mir mal einen Grund warum die meisten Flüchtlinge die über das Mittelmeer kommen. Junge Männer im arbeitsfähigem Alter sind, und nicht die Familien die ja alle schrecklich leiden müssen


----------



## Putinversteher (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wer das nicht will, nun der sollte sich lieber damit anfreunden das es eben auf der Welt nicht genug Ressouren gibt um Afrika, Asien, Australien, Amerika und Europa auf den gleichen hohen Lebensstandard zu hieven, das es eben immer Leute da unten geben wird die ihre Mitmenschen, sowie Ressourcen, für Geld, Macht und ein Stück vom Kuchen des Luxus an die reichen Länder verkaufen und sich mit Gewalt an die Macht putschen.
> 
> Der muss das halt akzeptieren und die Leute riegeros abschieben, oder aber ins Land lassen und zuschauen wie die herrschenden 10% die trotzdem immer mehr Geld anheufen, während der allgemeine Lebensstadard des Rests sinken wird und tut.



 Wir produzieren Jährlich Lebensmittel um 12 Milliarden Menschen ohne Probleme ernähren zu können, während wir von aktuell 7.2 Milliarden 800 Millionen unter Hunger leiden lassen.  Also mit "Hilfe es ist nicht genug für alle da" hat das herzlich wenig zu tun, sondern eher mit "wir verknappen künstlich unsere Produktion, fördern dadurch das Konkurrenz Verhalten der Menschen untereinander damit wir die Konditionen denen sich alle beugen sollen, diktieren können" ...


----------



## sinchilla (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



> Wer das nicht will, nun der sollte sich lieber damit anfreunden das es  eben auf der Welt nicht genug Ressouren gibt um Afrika, Asien,  Australien, Amerika und Europa auf den gleichen hohen Lebensstandard zu  hieven, das es eben immer Leute da unten geben wird die ihre  Mitmenschen, sowie Ressourcen, für Geld, Macht und ein Stück vom Kuchen  des Luxus an die reichen Länder verkaufen und sich mit Gewalt an die  Macht putschen.



du hast sicher nicht unrecht aber man sollte sich im gegenzug auch nicht wundern das beinahe täglich irgendwo in unserem oder einem anderem wohlstandsgetränktem land ne bombe explodiert. kapitalismus is nichts anderes wie das recht des stärkeren gewinnt aber man sollte auch mit den konsequenzen dessen rechnen & sich nicht wundern wie böse diese attentäter sein können indem sie unschuldige töten. indem man andere nationen/ kontinente ausnutzt & die menschen dort langsam verhungern lässt muss man sich nur sekundär den schwarzen peter zuschieben.

was meinst warum den u.s.a. 12% der bevölkerung schwarz ist? nicht weil sie wirtschaftsflüchtlinge sind bzw. waren sondern weil sie zu hunderttausenden aus ihrer heimat entführt & versklavt wurden. irgendein "niggah" muss ja die baumwolle von den feldern pflücken wenn man selbst zu fett dafür ist. es liegt nicht in meiner macht dieses elend zu beenden aber vllt. den einen oder anderen forenschreiberling zum denken zu bringen. das sein vor rassismus & vorurteilen geprägtes denken in keiner weise förderlich ist. sicher wirds nie ne völlig gerechte welt geben aber man kann durch die eigene denk- & lebensweise einiges dafür tun das sie sich zumindest nicht noch weiter davon entfernt.

das elend vor den eigenen grenzen verhungern/ ersaufen zu lassen ist dafür nicht förderlich. gäbe es in somalia wirtschaftlich zu bergende ressourcen z.b. erdöl wäre dieses land unser "größter" freund oder aber wir würden uns nen grund suchen dieses land zu besetzen. bzw. lässt sich noch immer gut atommüll günstig vor die küste schmeissen & mit ein paar tausend dollar macht man sich ein paar niggah untertan die pirat für einen spielen & millionen erpressen. jeder mensch handelt zum eigenen vorteil so auch nationen & kontinente...was machen wir nur wenn sich das problem ( wie viele hier schreiben) von selbst reguliert. ergo benachteiligte nationen quasi verhungern & selbst zerstört haben? dann fangen wir bei uns an die besser lebenden zur kasse zu bitten & zwar nicht nur mit steuern. anarchie is sich selbst der größte feind.



> Dann nennt mir mal einen Grund warum die meisten Flüchtlinge die über  das Mittelmeer kommen. Junge Männer im arbeitsfähigem Alter sind, und  nicht die Familien die ja alle schrecklich leiden müssen



würdest du deine frau & kinder auf eine seereise schicken dessen ausgang völlig offen ist?


----------



## sinchilla (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

sry, doppelpost.


----------



## DarkScorpion (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Sinchilla sicherlich nicht. Aber ich würde auch nicht alleine gehen. Und ich habe es schon geschrieben, es gibt genug Länder in Afrika wo kein Krieg ist. Da können sie relativ gefahrlos und billiger hin. Siehe Flüchtlingslager die dort stehen. Und dort sieht man dann auch Frauen  und Kinder. Komisch oder?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Erstmal kriegen sie kein Hartz4 sondern weit weniger. Zweitens - das reicht gerade so um  hier nicht zu verhungern und sich ein Handy zu leisten um mit Angehörigen zu kommunizieren.
> Denkste die werden hier reicht von den 200€ im Monat?
> Versuch du mal mit dem Geld zu leben, da kommt am Monatsende bei dir n fettes Minus raus.
> Und mir sind ehrlich gesagt friedliche Ausländer aus einem durch Krieg zerstörten Gebiet lieber als einheimische Nazis. Oder Nazis allgemein, egal wo sie herkommen.
> ...


Das Problem dabei sind die " Flüchtlinge " selbst sondern die Trittbrettfahrer die im Kielwasser mit schwimmen. Es fallen durch die Tagespresse natürlich öfters manche Bevölkerungsgruppen eher unangenehm auf aber da sind es eher auch nur Minderheiten die eben eher kriminell veranlagt sind.
Gut die bekommen nicht so viel Kohle in die Kralle dafür halt irgendwelche Gutscheine etc.
Trotzdem ich hier aus Bayern nach Deutschland emigrierte habe ich auch keine Pfründe angehäuft und auch kein Auto mit 18 Löchern und ein Haus nenne ich schon gar nicht mein eigen. Nicht jeder nimmt hier Hilfen an obwohl er es könnte bzw. nutzt es aus. Am ehesten sehen auch eher die Leute eine Gefahr die eben nicht als hochdotierter Spezialist fest im Sattel sitzen und auf der anderen Seite gibt es genug " Einwanderer " die eben nicht bereit sind den hiesigen Gegebenheit anzupassen. 
Das Asylgesetz muss dringend überarbeitet werden und alle Länder müssen im Verhältnis das gleiche aufnehmen ohne sich Rosinen herauszupicken


----------



## sinchilla (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



> Sinchilla sicherlich nicht. Aber ich würde auch nicht alleine gehen. Und  ich habe es schon geschrieben, es gibt genug Länder in Afrika wo kein  Krieg ist. Da können sie relativ gefahrlos und billiger hin. Siehe  Flüchtlingslager die dort stehen. Und dort sieht man dann auch Frauen   und Kinder. Komisch oder?


es muss schon einiges passieren das ich erwägen würde nen schlepper mein hart erspartes zu geben damit er mich in einer nussschale über ein meer schippert in eine zukunft die völlig offen ist aber scheinbar die einzige alternative zu meinem elend ist. meine abenteuerlust is dann doch nicht so groß. ich hätte kein bock in asien oder sonstwo in eine völlig neue & fremde kultur völlig mittellos zu geraten. das haben diese leute sicher auch nicht aber es fehlt ihren an perspektive!

von einem land ins andere zu laufen is sicher einfacher weil man festen boden unter den füssen hat. eine seefahrt in einem völlig überfülltem schiff, wobei sicher einige noch nie soviel wasser auf einmal gesehen haben is nen andere sache...sicher mag es vllt auch einige geben die sich hier den goldenen reichtum versprechen aber das gro hat eher existenzielle sorgen. & spätestens wenn man nichts mehr zu fressen hat überlegt man sich wo es was geben könnte & verlässt seine heimat ( vertrautheit/ mitmenschen/ freunde) in der hoffnung mithilfe seiner hände bzw. der zuwendung anderer ein menschenwürdiges leben zu erhalten. wenn man nichts hat kann man nichts verlieren...ausser seinem leben.



> Am ehesten sehen auch eher die Leute eine Gefahr die eben nicht als  hochdotierter Spezialist fest im Sattel sitzen und auf der anderen Seite  gibt es genug " Einwanderer " die eben nicht bereit sind den hiesigen  Gegebenheit anzupassen.


 ich würde im sagenumwobenen land "imagnata" auch erstma schlucken wenn ich feststellen würde das dort kein klopapier sondern die hände benutzt werden. die tägliche bild-zeitung wäre mein bester freund. was bleibt dir in einer fremden kultur ausser deine eigene zu bewahren? kulturelle eigenheiten sind ein großer teil des identitäts- & zugehörigkeitsgefühls.




> Es fallen durch die Tagespresse natürlich öfters manche  Bevölkerungsgruppen eher unangenehm auf aber da sind es eher auch nur  Minderheiten die eben eher kriminell veranlagt sind.


 ich glaube niemand ( auch keine minderheit) ist kriminell veranlagt. schwarze haben aber tendenziell ein größeres begattungsorgan...
der diebstahl von existenziellen dingen wie essen ist auch kriminalität, wäre mir egal wenn ich hunger aber keine mittel hätte...mundraub is ja nicht strafbar. würde es hilfesuchenden hier vergleichsweise gut gehen würde wie von zauberhand die kriminalität (dieser) sinken


----------



## DarkScorpion (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Hmm ok was meinst du wie lange kann eine Familie in Afrika  (friedliches Land nach Flucht) von 5000$ leben?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



sinchilla schrieb:


> ich würde im sagenumwobenen land "imagnata" auch erstma schlucken wenn ich feststellen würde das dort kein klopapier sondern die hände benutzt werden. die tägliche bild-zeitung wäre mein bester freund. was bleibt dir in einer fremden kultur ausser deine eigene zu bewahren? kulturelle eigenheiten sind ein großer teil des identitäts- & zugehörigkeitsgefühls.
> 
> ich glaube niemand ( auch keine minderheit) ist kriminell veranlagt. schwarze haben aber tendenziell ein größeres begattungsorgan...
> der diebstahl von existenziellen dingen wie essen ist auch kriminalität, wäre mir egal wenn ich hunger aber keine mittel hätte...mundraub is ja nicht strafbar. würde seinem hilfesuchendem hier vergleichsweise gut gehen würde wie von zauberhand die kriminalität sinken



Es geht ja nicht darum seine Kultur über Bord zu werfen sondern sich nur den jeweiligen Gegebenheiten anzupassen.
Ich meinte nur das unter den Flüchtlingen auch einige dabei sind die nicht den Asylstatus haben und es eher auf linke Dinger anlegen


----------



## sinchilla (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



> Hmm ok was meinst du wie lange kann eine Familie in Afrika  (friedliches Land nach Flucht) von 5000$ leben?



bestimmt länger als hier aber wenn ich kartoffeln nicht mag schmeckt mir kartoffelbrei auch nicht besser. die leute machen das sicher nicht aus spass bzw. um uns unseren "hart" erarbeiteten reichtum streitig zu machen sondern weil es nichts gibt!

was nützt es mir arzt zu sein wenn niemand mehr krank wird? ich müsste auf z.b. bäcker umschulen & damit klar kommen wesentlich weniger zu verdienen aber welche alternative hab ich? hungern & resignieren? der hunger bzw. die not lässt menschen sehr erfinderisch werden bzw. zu extremen taten schreiten...was machen wir mit den ganzen griechen & wer bekommt die schönsten inseln wenns aufgelöst wird?! spass beiseite.



> Ich meinte nur das unter den Flüchtlingen auch einige dabei sind die  nicht den Asylstatus haben und es eher auf linke Dinge ranlegen


sicher! nach welchen kriterien filtern wir die am besten? nasenlänge? die gibt es auch auch unter den hart arbeiteten deutschen...die schieben wir am besten nach afrika ab

Der Postillon: Studie: Abschiebung von Nazis wÃ¼rde Staatskasse um Milliarden entlasten


----------



## DarkScorpion (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Nee worum es mir ging ist, dass ein Flüchtling 5000$ zahlt um nach Europa zu kommen. Dabei könnten sie mit dem Geld locker mit der ganzen Familie in ein Land legal flüchten wenn sie denn tatsächlich Asyl berechtigt sind. Und dort auch noch leben können. 

Tut mir leid, aber ich glaube nicht dass diejenigen die über das Mittelmeer kommen wirklich Asylberechtigt sind. Und natürlich haben diese dann auch nie Dokumente dabei, welche ja die Herkunft bestätigen könnten und sie daher schneller  Asyl bekommen würden.


----------



## sinchilla (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



> Tut mir leid, aber ich glaube nicht dass diejenigen die über das  Mittelmeer kommen wirklich Asylberechtigt sind. Und natürlich haben  diese dann auch nie Dokumente dabei, welche ja die Herkunft bestätigen  könnten und sie daher schneller  Asyl bekommen würden.



hmm...die sind sicher abenteuerlustig...was denkst du was sie wollen? sie wollen ein stück vom kuchen! was würdest du machen? wenn du täglich deine ******** vom vortag fressen musst. ich würde dahin "gehen" wo ich gehört habe das lebensmittel tonnenweise entsorgt werden & versuchen nen mächtiger mafiaboss zu werden denn ich will ja für meine familie sorgen können. nen 1-ps esel reicht da nicht muss scho bugatti sein, wenn scho denn scho.
diese menschen haben seltsamerweise, genau wie wir, zwei hände & nen kopf zum denken. wenn aber nichts zum anpacken mehr da ist nützen die hände nichts  sondern nur der kopf der denkt das es woanders bestimmt besser wäre weil schlechter kanns mir ja nicht mehr werden ausser man ersäuft elendig...ob das angenehmer als verhungern ist, ist ansichtssache, zumindest schneller...

das problem besteht darin & da hast du nicht unrecht zu selektieren & das fällt mit fehlenden ausweissdokumenten natürlich schwerer aber zu sagen ees kommt einfach niemand mehr in unser "schlaraffenland" is m.m.n. der falsche weg.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



> sicher! nach welchen kriterien filtern wir die am besten? nasenlänge? die gibt es auch auch unter den hart arbeiteten deutschen...die schieben wir am besten nach afrika ab



Ich denke du weißt wie es gemeint ist, nur will ich das nicht auswalzen und pauschal irgendwelche Gruppen im Misskredit bringen.


----------



## sinchilla (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



> Ich denke du weißt wie es gemeint ist, nur will ich das nicht auswalzen und pauschal irgendwelche Gruppen im Misskredit bringen.


 ja das wäre auch ne pauschalisierung & würde nicht zum eigentlichen beitragen. vllt. is der anteil ,kriminell agierender, an hilfesuchenden im vergleich zum braven deutschen größer. das kann ich nicht beurteilen & statistiken sind ne hure. aber selbst wenns so ist, dann aus einem grund. den zu finden fällt nicht schwer. es liegt nicht an deren kulturellen hintergründen oder mangelnder intelligenz sondern deren not. im mittelalter liess man sich auch nicht aus spass die hände abhacken weil man nen brot gestohlen hatte.... ich denke die wenigsten kommen hier her um eine genau ausgefeilte kriminelle laufbahn anzustreben. sicher gibts solche! gibt aber auch deutsche millionäre die nichts abgeben wollen von ihren geld & es anderswo versteuern etc. lassen. aufgrund von minderheiten & den daraus hervorgehenden vorurteilen die wirklich hilfesuchenden zu benachteiligen ist nicht human. das problem (wie ich in meinem vorherigen beiträge scho mitteilte) is die spreu vom weizen zu trennen & das ist nicht leicht. niemand wird dir als zollbeamter sagen das er nen auto stehlen will usw. auch is es ihm nicht an der hautfarbe & sonstigen merkmalen anzusehen das er was böses im schilde führt. aber daraus zu urteilen das niemand mehr diese landesgrenze übertreten darf is zutiefst naiv! denn auch unter uns deutschen gibts genug die sich auf kosten anderer bereichern wohin schieben wir die ab? haben wir dann irgendwann nur noch ehrliche menschen unter uns...?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Versuchst du mir hier krampfhaft etwas zu unterstellen? Ich habe niemanden als Kriminell bezeichnet und auch niemanden Neigungen angedichtet. Ich hatte lediglich das erwähnt was man im Umfeld so mitbekommt an Meinungen. Genau das gleiche mit den Minderheiten die sich unter die Hilfesuchenden mischen. Natürlich haben wir selber auch genug unerwünschtes was leider sogar ganz Oben beginnt nur ist es ja nicht Bestandteil der Diskussion


----------



## sinchilla (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



> Versuchst du mir hier krampfhaft etwas zu unterstellen? Ich habe  niemanden als Kriminell bezeichnet und auch niemanden Neigungen  angedichtet. Ich hatte lediglich das erwähnt was man im Umfeld so  mitbekommt an Meinungen. Genau das gleiche mit den Minderheiten die sich  unter die Hilfesuchenden mischen. Natürlich haben wir selber auch genug  unerwünschtes was leider sogar ganz Oben beginnt nur ist es ja nicht  Bestandteil der Diskussion



ich möchte dir überhpt nichts unterstellen! ich wollte nur aufzeigen das pauschalisierungen nicht lösungsorientiert sind & wollte dich nicht damit bzw. deine meinung angreifen.



> Natürlich haben wir selber auch genug  unerwünschtes was leider sogar  ganz Oben beginnt nur ist es ja nicht  Bestandteil der Diskussion



das ist widerum ein großes problem dieser disskusion. es wird mit vorurteilen & gefährlichem halbwissen argumentiert als gabs kein morgen mehr & nur die eigene meinung ist die einzig wahre dargestellt.

die objektive beurteilung des problems (treadthema) ist nicht leicht bzw. wird sehr schnell von subjektiven erfahrungen unterwandert, das wollte ich mit meinen leicht stichelnden argumenten ein wenig aufzeigen aber dich sicher nicht persönlich angreifen.

ich kann nachvollziehen das hier einige ( fühl dich bitte nicht angegriffen bzw. angesprochen & wenn ja argumentiere wie du es siehst, dazu sind wir wir ja hier) eine zero-tolerance-politik verfolgen aber m.m.n. wird dadruch nicht das problem sondern nur das symptom bekämpft. wie wir scho häufig im laufe der geschichte gelehrt worden is dieser weg meist nicht wirklich sinnvoll.
in meinem augen muss also mehr gerechtigkeit herrschen & der kapitalismus mit seinen konsequenzen ist dazu alles andere als förderlich. sicher will ich auch keinen diktatur ähnlichen sozialismus aber einen mittelweg womit mehr zufrieden ( satt) sind als bisher. diesen weg zu finden bzw. zu definieren is äusserst komplex. wir ( europa/ deutschland/ westliche welt) können nicht alle leiden heilen bzw. allen hilfesuchenden asyl gewähren aber die definition wann jemand berechtigit ist hilfe zu bekommen & wann nicht ist bereits ein anfang. jemandem der ohne identitätsnachweiss hier her kommt asyl zu gewähren is ne frage die man schlecht pauschalisieren kann. es ist immer ne gradwanderung & natürlich gibts immer welche die sich benachteiligt fühlen ob zu recht oder unrecht sei erstma dahin gestellt.


----------



## Cleriker (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Putinversteher schrieb:


> Und P.S. Hass in jeglicher Form, ob Fremdenhass oder Hass weil einem nicht passt wen der nächste liebt hat nichts mit einem Weltbild zu tun, sondern ist einfach dummer Hass der einen Krank macht und die Menschlichkeit auffrisst.



So... und jetzt überlege nochmal woraus deine letzten posts bestehen!

Du richtest noch viel deutlicher über Menschen die du nicht kennst und legst anderen Worte und Meinungen in den Mund, die überhaupt nicht von ihnen stammen. 

Und hör bitte auf uns alle über einen Kamm zu scheren. Weißt du beispielsweise wie ich ticke/funktioniere? Ich wähle schon seit Kindestagen immer den möglichst guten Weg. Wenn ich Geld finde, bekommt es direkt der nächste, von dem ich denke er hat weniger als ich. Wenn ich mit jemandem um etwas wetteifere und gewinne, überlasse ich es der Person trotzdem, usw...
Ich habe vor wenigen Jahren erst eine viertel Million Euro Provision ausgeschlagen und einen sicheren, verdammt gut gestellten Job, nur weil ich nicht dafür verantwortlich sein wollte, dass durch meine Entwicklung zweihundert Mann in dem Unternehmen arbeitslos werden. Jetzt schaue ich wie ich meine Familie durchbringen kann. 
Ich habe mein ganzes Leben nie etwas unrechtes getan, oder dabei geholfen und sei es noch so klein.

Hast du mich eben noch so eingeschätzt? Jetzt geh du dich mal schämen.


Was Afrika angeht... Warst du mal dort? Viel von dem was da passiert ist selbstgemacht. Bürgerkriege werden von Bürgern geführt. Menschen die lieber andere töten und hinrichten, als selbst zu leiden. Würden dort weniger Menschen nur an ihre Haut denken, wäre so ein Zustand überhaupt nicht möglich. Jetzt befinde ich mich allerdings schon eher in Mittelafrike und an der Westküste.
Trotzdem, woher denkst du kommen die Menschen, die dort Krieg führen? Wer hat sie dazu gezwungen? Bei den hier strandenden sind auch viele dabei die Dinge getan, oder zugelassen haben, die sich von uns niemand vorstellen kann. Nun gibt es einen Umbruch, oder es ist einfach eskaliert, oder hat sich anders entwickelt und sie stehen auf der anderen Seite und jetzt werden sie plötzlich zu Flüchtlingen.
Genau diese Leute herauszufinden, darin liegt das Problem. Ich denke nicht, dass bis auf wenige Extremisten hier, irgendjemand ein Problem darin sieht anderen zu helfen. Wie aber findet man heraus wer wirklich Hilfe braucht?


----------



## sinchilla (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



> Wie aber findet man heraus wer wirklich Hilfe braucht?


 ich glaube das kann man als wort zum sonntag so stehen lassen


----------



## Nightslaver (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Hmm ok was meinst du wie lange kann eine Familie in Afrika  (friedliches Land nach Flucht) von 5000$ leben?



Das Jahresgehalt eines durchschnittlichen Afrikaners liegt bei ca. 1500$, man könnte von den 5000$ also rund  3 1/3 Jahre leben, würde man damit nicht nach Europa gehen, oder aber ein Geschäft eröffnen und versuchen sich dort eine Existenz auf zu bauen...

Aber warum sollte man das auch wen die Lebensbedingungen in Europa soviel besser sind...


----------



## sinchilla (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



> Das Jahresgehalt eines durchschnittlichen Afrikaners liegt bei ca.  1500$, man könnte von dem Geld also gute  3 1/3 Jahre leben würde man  damit nicht nach Europa gehen wollen.



woher hast du die info? bzw. was is denn das durchschnittsgehalt eines europäers? & was machen wir wenn die griechen sogar ohne das meer zu überqueren zu uns kommen...?

du hast die option 3.5 jahre nen leben zu leben welches dir keinerlei luxus gewährt oder die möglichkeit nen neuanfang zu wählen welcher im ersten ansatz mehr perspektive verspricht, was machst du? setzt du auf sicherheit langsam zu verhungern oder wählst du die "abenteuervariante"...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=im6UaVvZT7s

offensichtlich gibs bisher recht wenige pokerfaces die sich auf den ozean für ne kleine segeltour schwingen bezogen auf die anzahl der menschen die dort leben...


----------



## Putinversteher (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Cleriker schrieb:


> QQ



Danke erstmal für deine klaren Worte, sie haben mich tief berührt und teilweise mit bebender Unterlippe hinterlassen so ergriffen war ich. 
Leider muss ich dich darauf hinweisen das du bisher garnicht von mir direkt angesprochen wurdest, wie ich es z.B. bei Amon getan habe - wenn du dir dann den Schuh anziehst ist das nicht mein Problem...

Total unnötig die Ansprache...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



> ich kann nachvollziehen das hier einige ( fühl dich bitte nicht angegriffen bzw. angesprochen & wenn ja argumentiere wie du es siehst, dazu sind wir wir ja hier) eine zero-tolerance-politik verfolgen aber m.m.n. wird dadruch nicht das problem sondern nur das symptom bekämpft. wie wir scho häufig im laufe der geschichte gelehrt worden is dieser weg meist nicht wirklich sinnvoll.


Ich fühle mich ja nicht angegriffen. Ich habe es vielleicht unglücklich formuliert in ein paar Postings . Es ist nicht meine Meinung sondern nur meine Vermutung in einigen Bereichen sowie die Ergebnisse dessen was ich im Umfeld so erlebe. Ich habe nix gegen Gastarbeiter, Ausländer die dauerhaft hier leben wollen sowie Asylanten die aus gerechtfertigten Gründen zu uns kommen. Ich weiß das es schwer ist das zu beurteilen und kann es teilweise auch nachvollziehen das man versucht den Zuzug zu begrenzen oder weniger attraktiv zu gestalten. Generell wäre es besser im besagten Land zu helfen anstatt alles in ein Land zu holen


----------



## Cleriker (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Putinversteher schrieb:


> Danke erstmal für deine klaren Worte, sie haben mich tief berührt und teilweise mit bebender Unterlippe hinterlassen so ergriffen war ich.
> Leider muss ich dich darauf hinweisen das du bisher garnicht von mir direkt angesprochen wurdest, wie ich es z.B. bei Amon getan habe - wenn du dir dann den Schuh anziehst ist das nicht mein Problem...
> 
> Total unnötig die Ansprache...


Genau darum geht's mir ja! Du hast ihn wie oft direkt angesprochen? Zwei-, oder dreimal? Ansonsten sind deine posts voll von "ihr" "euer" "einige hier" "euch" "viele", usw...

Edit
Vielleicht bin ich auch schon zu müde und bringe was durcheinander. Ist mit dem Handy aber auch nicht so leicht. Ich schaue morgen nochmal drüber.

Gute Nacht euch.


----------



## sinchilla (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



> oder aber ein Geschäft eröffnen und versuchen sich dort eine Existenz auf zu bauen...
> 
> Aber warum sollte man das auch wen die Lebensbedingungen in Europa soviel besser sind...



stimmt stell ich mir ratzifaxi nen kaugummiautomaten ins nächste dorf! leider wird der von den koruppten dorfbullen aufgeknackt...zum glück gabs grad keine kaugummis zu kaufen & ich hatte nur bunt angemalte autoreifenstückchen drin gehabt...naja selavie. hab ja noch 3000 dollars übrig nun fix an die küste & ab ins schlaraffenland!

offensichtlich probieren mehr als 99% den von dir vorgeschlagenen weg. das restliche ein prozent will in wildwestmanier europa im sturm erobern...

ich glaube du siehst das in deinem vom luxus verwöhnten hinterteil & damit meine ich nicht den daimler sondern einfach nur täglich satt zu werden, etwas zu leicht. wenn es keine ressourcen mehr gibt, helfen auch keine 2 gesunden hände mehr weiter.

ich glaube das wäre nen gute grundlage fürne dokusoap. geh mit deinem wissen dorthin & versuche dich mit ehrlicher arbeit dort zumindest zu nem halbwegs annehmbaren wohlstand hoch zu arbeiten. p.s. die felder sind dort nicht ansatzweise so ertragreich wie hier & ne hochleistungsmilchkuh gibt auch keine 20-30 liter am tag & wenn du die mitnimmst is sie nach 3 tagen verhungert


----------



## Nightslaver (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



sinchilla schrieb:


> woher hast du die info? bzw. was is denn das durchschnittsgehalt eines europäers? & was machen wir wenn die griechen sogar ohne das mehr zu überqueren zu uns kommen...?



Bitte sehr: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wirtschaft_Afrikas#/media/File:Africa_by_GDP,_2002.png

Bildet man aus den Ländern wo die meisten Flüchtlinge herkommen den Durchschnittswert kommt man grob überschlagen auf 1500$ +/- etwas mehr, oder weniger.



sinchilla schrieb:


> du hast die option 3.5 jahre nen leben zu leben welches dir keinerlei luxus gewährt oder die möglichkeit nen neuanfang zu wählen welcher im ersten ansatz mehr perspektive verspricht, was machst du? setzt du auf sicherheit langsam zu verhungern oder wählst du die "abenteuervariante"...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=im6UaVvZT7s



Ich persöhnlich? Ich würde versuchen in ein sicheres afrikanisches Land zu gehen, wie Südafrika, oder Namibia und würde dort versuchen mir ein besseres Leben aufzubauen. Sicher käme ich nicht auf die Idee mir für 5000$ ein Ticket nach Europa zu kaufen und dort mit höherer Wahrscheinlichkeit in einer Nussschale abzusaufen und dann mit nichts aufzuschlagen, so ich überlebe.
Sowas würde ich nur machen wen ich wüsste das mich da schon irgendwer ernähren und aushalten wird... aber vieleicht denke ich da auch zu anders?



sinchilla schrieb:


> offensichtlich gibs bisher recht wenige pokerfaces die sich auf den ozean für ne kleine segeltour schwingen bezogen auf die anzahl der menschen die dort leben...



2 Millionen Flüchtlinge in Lybien, welche auf Überfahrt nach Europa warten, sowie europaweit mindestens nochmal soviel in den letzten paar Jahren, die hier aufgeschlagen sind, sowie die welche noch garnicht registriert sind und illigal umher irren.
Und die Zahl steigt beständig.

Übrigens grade auf folgenden Artikel gestoßen, fand den recht interessant, auch wen man nicht weiß wieviel da genau dran ist:
Flüchtlingsströme: Wie die NATO Nordafrikas Entwicklung zerbombte - Kopp Online


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Ich denke mal viele haben sich im Vorfeld andere Lösungswege erdacht bevor man den Weg ins gelobte Land wagt. Für die Masse war es sicherlich eine schwierige Entscheidung sich auf die Schleuser einzulassen.


----------



## Nightslaver (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich denke mal viele haben sich im Vorfeld andere Lösungswege erdacht bevor man den Weg ins gelobte Land wagt. Für die Masse war es sicherlich eine schwierige Entscheidung sich auf die Schleuser einzulassen.



Jeder Afrikaner der es bis hierher schaft ist bereits 1 Person der es a) besser geht als daheim und b) die diejenigen unterstützt die in Afrika zurück bleiben. Der eine hier sichert schon mit 100 Euro im Monat, die er nach Afrika schickt, ca. das Jahresgehalt einer afrikanischen Familie, also von 3 - 4 Personen. Ohne das diese irgenwas dafür tun müssen. Im Schnitt werden sogar 300 Euro pro Monat überwiesen.
Dumm nur das dieses Geld für die deutsche Volkswirtschaft verloren ist. Als Land willst du eigentlich nicht das Menschen dein Geld außer Landes bringen und dort verbrauchen, weil dieses Geld nicht mehr in Konsum und Steuern fließt. 
Genau das wird aber gemacht. Vor 1 Jahr hatte ich mal gelesen das das Finanzamt schätzt das durch Gelder die nach Afrika geschickt werden dem Deutschen Staat jährlich  Mrd. Beträge an Steuereinnahmen verloren gehen!

Es brauchen also nicht alle hier her damit die Leute dort gut leben können, aber selbst die die hier sind, ob als ALG II Empfänger oder aber ob sie hier arbeiten sind eigentlich zu einem gewissen Maß schädlich für die Wirtschaft, weil das Geld das diese Leute erwirtschaften teilweise verloren ist, durch die Überweisungen in die Heimatländer.

Empfehlenswert dazu ist auch der Artikel:
Private Überweisungen: Migranten überweisen im Jahr Milliarden - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## sinchilla (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



> Bildet man aus den Ländern wo die meisten Flüchtlinge herkommen den  Durchschnittswert kommt man grob überschlagen auf 1500$ +/- etwas mehr,  oder weniger.





> Der eine hier sichert schon mit 100 Euro im Monat, die er nach Afrika  schickt, ca. das Jahresgehalt einer afrikanischen Familie, also von 3 - 4  Personen. Ohne das diese irgenwas dafür tun müssen. Im Schnitt werden  sogar 300 Euro pro Monat überwiesen.



wusste gar nicht das der dollar so gesunken ist.



> Vor 1 Jahr hatte ich mal gelesen das das Finanzamt schätzt das durch  Gelder die nach Afrika geschickt werden dem Deutschen Staat jährlich   Mrd. Beträge an Steuereinnahmen verloren gehen!



was willst du damit sagen? was glaubst was deutsche machen die ein wenig betuchter sind als der durchschnittsdeutsche? die scheffeln weit mehr am fiskus vorbei! allerdings nicht um ihre sippschaft zu ernähren sondern aus geiz!

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schattenwirtschaft

dieser schaden is weit ernsthafter & vor allem komplett selbst verursacht.



> Anfang der 90er Jahre betrug er bereits mehr als 12 % des BIP und  erreichte 2003 einen Höhepunkt mit 17,1 %. In den Jahren darauf nahm er  wieder etwas ab und betrug 2005 noch 15,4 % des BIP. Auch für 2006 wird  ein weiterer Rückgang auf 14,7 % erwartet, da die gesetzlichen  Änderungen zur steuerlichen Absetzbarkeit von Reparaturdienstleistungen,  Kinderbetreuung  und Pflegediensten sich darauf bereits auswirken sollen. Im Jahr 2010  konnte ein leichter Rückgang der Schattenwirtschaft um rd. 4,2 Mrd. Euro  festgestellt werden. Das Gesamtaufkommen der Schattenwirtschaft wird  mit ca. 347,6 Mrd. Euro quantifiziert, das entspricht einem Verhältnis  Schattenwirtschaft zu offiziellem BIP von 13,91 %. Für das Jahr 2011  wird ein Gesamtaufkommen von rd. 345,8 Mrd. Euro prognostiziert, das  entspricht einem Rückgang von rd. 1,8 Mrd. Euro



es müsste ( wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet habe) 11 000 000 afrikanische flüchtlinge in deutschland geben die pro monat 300 euro am fiskus vorbei schmuggeln um auf diese summe zu kommen.

was ich sagen will, sicher geht etwas der wirtschaft verloren aber es gibt weitaus größere baustellen als diese. aber es lässt sich leicht damit argumentieren...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Ich denke da sind Schwarzgelder an der Steuer vorbei doch wohl schädlicher. Ich kann mit meinem Geld machen was ich will sofern ich es legal erworben habe. Wenn ich mir hier das Billigste vom billigen kaufe oder per I Net importiere schädige ich wohl der Wirtschaft mehr. Ich würde aber trotzdem sagen das die oberen 10000 durch miese Mauscheleien den Fiskus deutlich mehr belasten


----------



## Nightslaver (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



sinchilla schrieb:


> wusste gar nicht das der dollar so gesunken ist.



Schreibfehler, gemeint sind 100$.



sinchilla schrieb:


> was willst du damit sagen? was glaubst was deutsche machen die ein wenig betuchter sind als der durchschnittsdeutsche? die scheffeln weit mehr am fiskus vorbei! allerdings nicht um ihre sippschaft zu ernähren sondern aus geiz!
> 
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schattenwirtschaft
> 
> dieser schaden is weit ernsthafter & vor allem komplett selbst verursacht.



Es geht nicht darum was schädlicher ist, sondern darum das es schädlich ist. 1 Mrd. Euro sind schon kein Pappenstiel.
Etwas ist doch nicht nur deshalb besser weil etwas anderes noch schlechter ist.





sinchilla schrieb:


> es müsste ( wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet habe) 11 000 000 afrikanische flüchtlinge in deutschland geben die pro monat 300 euro am fiskus vorbei schmuggeln um auf diese summe zu kommen.
> 
> was ich sagen will, sicher geht etwas der wirtschaft verloren aber es gibt weitaus größere baustellen als diese. aber es lässt sich leicht damit argumentieren...



Ich rede da nicht nur von afrikanischen Flüchtlingen, sondern von allen Migranten die ihre Heimat unterstützen.
Davon abgesehen ist deine Rechnung leider völlg falsch. Wen dem Staat Beispielsweise 2 Mrd. Euro im Jahr verloren gehen und jeder Migrant 300 Euro im Monat schickt, was aufs Jahr 3600 Euro macht, reichen dafür schon nach Adam Riese rund 560.000 Personen die das machen um auf die Summe zu kommen.


----------



## sinchilla (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



> Ich denke da sind Schwarzgelder an der Steuer vorbei doch wohl  schädlicher. Ich kann mit meinem Geld machen was ich will sofern ich es  legal erworben habe. Wenn ich mir hier das Billigste vom billigen kaufe  oder per I Net importiere schädige ich wohl der Wirtschaft mehr. Ich  würde aber trotzdem sagen das die oberen 10000 durch miese Mauscheleien  den Fiskus deutlich mehr belasten



aber ich denke das wir uns wieder vom eigentlichen fokus entfernen. was  ist ein menschenleben wert? je nach situation mal mehr mal  weniger...kommt immer auf die betrachtungsweise bzw. persönliche ansicht  an. sicher geht dem staat geld flöten andererseits werden schicksale am "anderen ende" der welt davon maßgeblich beeinflusst.



> Etwas ist doch nicht nur deshalb besser weil etwas anderes noch schlechter ist.


der zweck heiligt die mittel

was sind denn 2mrd euro?! welche scho sehr optimistisch sind! es sind peanuts! hilfsprogramme welche wirklich zweckdienlich sind würden auf dauer ein vielfaches wieder einspielen & sei es auch nur die anerkennung bzw. den respekt & das wissen das tausende kinder schlichtweg nicht verhungert sind, das kann man sich nicht kaufen.  aber vllt. gäbe es einige terroranschläge weniger wo auch nur unschuldige menschen bei sterben.

Bundes Staatsschulden Uhr 2015 Aktueller Schuldenstand und Pro Kopf Staats Verschuldung Deutschland Â» Staatsschuldenuhr.de


----------



## Nightslaver (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



sinchilla schrieb:


> aber ich denke das wir uns wieder vom eigentlichen fokus entfernen. was  ist ein menschenleben wert? je nach situation mal mehr mal  weniger...kommt immer auf die betrachtungsweise bzw. persönliche ansicht  an. sicher geht dem staat geld flöten andererseits werden schicksale am "anderen ende" der welt davon maßgeblich beeinflusst.



Warum sollte das Leben eines Menschen mehr Wert sein als das eines jeden anderen Lebewesens auf dem Planeten?
Wir achten schon Wale und andere Tiere nicht, warum sollten wir da ein Menschenleben mehr achten?
Weil wir zu "komplexeren" Handlungen und Gedankengängen fähig sind?
Am Ende bestimmen doch nur die niedersten Antriebe unser tun, haben andere Menschen dort keinen höheren Stellenwert und werden am Ende entberlich wen sie im Weg sind, oder für persöhnlichen Reichtum, Macht und Wohlstand geopfert werden müssen.




sinchilla schrieb:


> was sind denn 2mrd euro?! welche scho sehr optimistisch sind! es sind  peanuts! hilfsprogramme welche wirklich zweckdienlich sind würden auf  dauer ein vielfaches wieder einspielen & sei es auch nur die  anerkennung bzw. den respekt & das wissen das tausende kinder  schlichtweg nicht verhungert sind, das kann man sich nicht kaufen.  aber  vllt. gäbe es einige terroranschläge weniger wo auch nur unschuldige  menschen bei sterben.



Nur hat man davon nichts und kann man sich davon nichts kaufen, nichts prodzuieren und auch nicht sein Vermögen nähren. Womit wir wieder beim ersten Teil meines Posts wären.


----------



## sinchilla (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



> Am Ende bestimmen doch nur die niedersten Antriebe unser tun und haben andere Menschen dort keinen höheren Stellenwert.


 fehlt hier das fragezeichen? wenn niemand was zu essen hat essen wir uns gegenseitig, solange wir nicht auf menschliches fleisch angewiesen sind sollten wir unseren mitmenschen auf dieser welt auch diese option ersparen



> Warum sollte das Leben eines Menschen mehr Wert sein als das eines jeden anderen Lebewesens auf dem Planeten?


 das ist meine frage aber nicht auf lebewesen sondern auf menschen bezogen. warum sollte unser leben ( in der westlichen welt) mehr wert sein? weil wir es uns erlauben könnnen?



> Wir achten schon Wale und andere Tiere nicht, warum sollten wir da ein Menschenleben mehr achten?


 das ist eine menschliche idiotie die sich auch in der fragestellung dieses threads widerspielgelt aber sie entmündigt nicht widerum darüber zu urteilen.



> Weil wir zu "komplexeren" Handlungen und Gedankengängen fähig sind?


 letztlich is egal ob tier oder mensch. wenn dir ein tier oder (menschen)-baby auf den arm gelegt wird welches große not erfährt wirst du zu gunsten diesem handeln. leider fehlt in dieser abstrakten gesellschaft bzw. durch die entfernung der direkte bezug. aus den augen aus dem sinn...eigentlich ne gute eigenschaft weil sonst würde man sich nur mit dem fremden elend beschäftigen....& das ist nicht gut für einen selbst. die konfrontation bzw. der direkte kontakt involviert zu sein lässt die menschlichen instinkte wach werden.

fakt ist das es menschen wesentlich schlechter als uns geht. geht es uns soviel schlechter wenn sie teilhaben dürfen? müssten wir entbehren? in einer weise welche merklich wäre?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



> Ich rede da nicht nur von afrikanischen Flüchtlingen, sondern von allen Migranten die ihre Heimat unterstützen.
> Davon abgesehen ist deine Rechnung leider völlg falsch. Wen dem Staat Beispielsweise 2 Mrd. Euro im Jahr verloren gehen und jeder Migrant 300 Euro im Monat schickt, was aufs Jahr 3600 Euro macht, reichen dafür schon nach Adam Riese rund 560.000 Personen die das machen um auf die Summe zu kommen.


Darf man seine Familie  etc. nicht unterstützen?
Es ist doch letztlich egal ob ich als Migrant einen Teil meines Geldes überweise oder als Gastarbeiter für meinen Altersruhesitz Geld in die Heimat schicke


----------



## Putinversteher (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Ich weiß auch nicht was für ein Bild ihr von den Überfahrten habt. Als ob die hier per Luxusliner hergebracht werden.  
Sowas hier ist eher die Regel Flüchtlinge: Beim Boot vor Malta sollen Schleuser gelacht haben - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Dazu noch unsere Humanitären Missionen die Europa Militärisch vor Afrika abgeriegelt haben -  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0L5u4KspmIE
Da gibt es Geschichten von Vätern die als sich als Witwer mit beiden Töchtern auf den Weg gemacht haben und mit nur einer Tochter in Europa ankommen, weil eines der Mädchen das noch ein Säugling war, während der Überfahrt einfach über Bord geschmissen wurde, weil sie den Schmugglern zu riskant wurde. Vielleicht kanns daran liegen das hier hauptsächlich junge alleinstehende Männer unterwegs sind da man als Familienvater seiner  Familie überhaupt nicht so einem Risiko aussetzen kann,  oder könnte jemand von euch so eine Situation für seine Familienmitglieder verantworten ? Normal, das sich dann hauptsächlich Junge Männer auf den Weg machen oder sonstige Personen die sich zur Not absolut Solo durchschlagen können.  
Aber, man muss auch nicht so weit weg schauen, in Hannover z.B. kanns auch schonmal passieren das Säuglinge von Flüchtlingen im Krankenhaus nicht behandelt werden und dann einfach Pech haben das ihr Kind verreckt. Da kann man leider nichts machen, also doch klar könnte man, aber dann müsste man ja mal christlichen Werten auch mal Taten Folgen lassen und in der Not helfen... 
Hannover: Polizei ermittelt zu totem Flüchtlingsbaby - Panorama - Süddeutsche.de
Tragödie vor Lampedusa: Festnahmen nach Massaker auf Flüchtlingsboot - Politik - Aktuelle Politik-Nachrichten - Augsburger Allgemeine
Muslime sollen Christen Ã¼ber Bord geworfen haben: ReligiÃ¶ser Hass unter FlÃ¼chtlingen? - Politik - Tagesspiegel
Und wenn ihr nichts zu verlieren hättet, wie schwer wäre es für euch im Notfall an ein paar Tausend $ zu kommen ?  
Als ob die paar Dollar, die se für ne Überfahrt zusammenkratzen  eine Rechtfertigung wären nach dem Motto "so schlecht kanns denen garnicht gehen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



> Ich weiß auch nicht was für ein Bild ihr von den Überfahrten habt. Als ob die hier per Luxusliner hergebracht werden.


Wieso wir, und wer hat behauptet das die Überfahrt ein Urlaub ist?


> Und wenn ihr nichts zu verlieren hättet, wie schwer wäre es für euch im Notfall an ein paar Tausend $ zu kommen ?
> Als ob die paar Dollar, die se für ne Überfahrt zusammenkratzen  eine Rechtfertigung wären nach dem Motto "so schlecht kanns denen garnicht gehen.


Aber man sollte trotzdem vielleicht überlegen mit der Summe an anderer Stelle sich was aufzubauen anstatt für eine gefährliche Überfahrt mit ungewissem Ausgang.


----------



## sinchilla (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



> Aber man sollte trotzdem vielleicht überlegen mit der Summe an anderer  Stelle sich was aufzubauen anstatt für eine gefährliche Überfahrt mit  ungewissem Ausgang.


ich glaube genau das machen die auch. bevor ich versuche mir in lateinamerika oder sonstwo ne neue existenz mit meinen händen aufzubauen mach ich es lieber hier in meinem gewohnten umfeld. wenn dieses gewohnte umfeld jedoch derart schlechte voraussetzungen bietet das mein vorhaben eher weniger erfolgversprechend ist dann steigt proportional die wahrscheinlichkeit es woanders zu probieren. dort wo ich denke das ich mehr chancen habe einen menschenwürdiges leben zu leben.



> Frühkartoffeln aus Ägypten, Israel oder Marokko bilden die Konkurrenz.  Die Art und Weise, wie sie produziert werden, gibt zu denken. . In  vielen Regionen werden die Wasservorräte schon bald unwiederbringlich  geplündert sein.



nicht der ägypter kommt auf die "coole" idee die kartoffeln zu importieren sondern deutsche bzw. europäische geschäftsmänner. auf wessen kosten ist im zitat ersichtlich.

quelle:Virtuelles Wasser ? Vereinigung Deutscher Gewässerschutz e.V.: Kartoffeln und Gemüse

http://virtuelles-wasser.de/uploads/pics/grafik_kartoffeln.jpg

was ich sagen möchte ist, das wir (bzw. einige unserer tüchtigen geschäftsmänner) zum teil mit verantwortlich sind für deren misere. uns wundern bzw. aber die schotten dicht machen wenn diese menschen uns folgen wollen. nicht mit dem ziel uns schädigen zu wollen sondern auch ein leben mit einer ähnlichen lebensqualtität leben zu können. warum verwehren wir diesen menschen dies? weil wir sie bzw. ihr land dann nicht weiter ausnutzen könnten?

wenn die grundwasservorräte dann in ägypten erschöpft sind wird ein land weiter gezogen & die gleiche masche nochmal abgezogen...wie ein heuschreckenschwarm wird ein kontinent ausgeblutet bis nur noch hungerde menschen voller hass auf unsere methodik übrig bleiben & in unsere urlaubsdomiziele gehen um dort zu töten...wer profitiert davon?


----------



## cryon1c (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



sinchilla schrieb:


> ich glaube genau das machen die auch. bevor ich versuche mir in lateinamerika oder sonstwo ne neue existenz mit meinen händen aufzubauen mach ich es lieber hier in meinem gewohnten umfeld. wenn dieses gewohnte umfeld jedoch derart schlechte voraussetzungen bietet das mein vorhaben eher weniger erfolgversprechend ist dann steigt proportional die wahrscheinlichkeit es woanders zu probieren. dort wo ich denke das ich mehr chancen habe einen menschenwürdiges leben zu leben.




Ich denk mal den Leuten geht es um was anderes. Die Flüchtlinge kommen illegal hierher, ohne Papiere, ohne irgendwas ausser sich selbst.
Wer mit 5000$ unterwegs ist (was auch in Europa keine kleine Summe ist), kann eigentlich wie alle anderen Leute auswandern: sich hier um einen Job + Arbeisvisum bemühen und sich erst dann ins Flugzeug packen wenn das drin ist. 
Sollte eigentlich auch so sein, nur wissen die Leute das da drüben nicht, haben keine Möglichkeit international nach Jobs zu suchen oder einfach mal sich in Ruhe vorbereiten.
Die sind froh wenn sie das Land verlassen haben, egal wie. Und sie wollen bestimmt nicht zurück wenn da Kriegszustände herrschen oder kein Stein auf dem anderen steht.
Diese Summe wird meist von der ganzen Familie zusammengekratzt, damit 1 Person rüberkommt, hier Geld kriegt und das ganze rübersenden kann. Denn die Leute wissen wie die Einkommen hier ausfallen, 5000$ hier zu verdienen ist nicht soo schwer.


----------



## sinchilla (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



> Ich denk mal den Leuten geht es um was anderes. Die Flüchtlinge kommen  illegal hierher, ohne Papiere, ohne irgendwas ausser sich selbst.
> Wer mit 5000$ unterwegs ist (was auch in Europa keine kleine Summe ist),  kann eigentlich wie alle anderen Leute auswandern: sich hier um einen  Job + Arbeisvisum bemühen und sich erst dann ins Flugzeug packen wenn  das drin ist.
> Sollte eigentlich auch so sein, nur wissen die Leute das da drüben  nicht, haben keine Möglichkeit international nach Jobs zu suchen oder  einfach mal sich in Ruhe vorbereiten.
> Die sind froh wenn sie das Land verlassen haben, egal wie. Und sie  wollen bestimmt nicht zurück wenn da Kriegszustände herrschen oder kein  Stein auf dem anderen steht.
> Diese Summe wird meist von der ganzen Familie zusammengekratzt, damit 1  Person rüberkommt, hier Geld kriegt und das ganze rübersenden kann. Denn  die Leute wissen wie die Einkommen hier ausfallen, 5000$ hier zu  verdienen ist nicht soo schwer.


 richtig! 
also is der beweggrund die existenzielle grundlage für sich selbst & seine nähesten zu sichern. is das verwerflich? machen wir etwas anderes? ja wir machen es etwas anders wir sourcen z.b. die produktion von lebensmitteln aus auf kosten der menschen die dort leben. wir berauben sie ihrer grundlage für sich selbst sorgen zu können. wenns kein grundwasser mehr gibt hilft auch das beste saatgut nichts. wären wir wir in deren situation würden wir ähnlich oder gar genauso handeln. was hält mich in einem land wenn es wirtschaftlich am boden ist weil von aussen instabilitäten in form von milizen, waffenlieferungen & bürgerkriegen geschürt werden. solche länder sind ein spielball für wirtschaftlich starke nationen, perfekt um neue waffensysteme an weichen zielen zu erproben. wenn du am ersaufen/verhungern bist greifst du nach jedem strohhalm & bist sehr schnell zu manipulieren durch zweifelhafte glaubensrichtungen, gefährliches halbwissen & dem drang dieser situation zu entkommen.

diese menschen sind nicht weniger mensch als wir & haben die gleichen grundbedürfnisse aber selbst für diese reicht es häufig nicht mal.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Zudem sind Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge leider nicht die Minderheit. Das ist ein ernsthaftes Problem, gerade für diejenigen, die aus echten Gründen fliehen. Also kehr das nicht einfach unter den Teppich! Jeder Wirtschaftsflüchtige, schmälert jemandem mit echten Problemen die Chance, hier ausreichend Hilfe zu bekommen.



Da einige 0 Ahnung zu haben scheinen, wo vor die Leute eigentlich fliehen...
Hintergrund: Woher die Flüchtlinge kommen | tagesschau.de




Amon schrieb:


> Jaja, ihr links grünen Realitätsverweigerer macht es euch immer ziemlich einfach. Alles was nicht eurem gängigen Weltbild und der Meinung entspricht die ihr vorschreibt ist sofort Nazi, fremdenfeindlich oder was auch immer.



Also für mich ist alles fremdenfeindlich, was sich feindlich gegenüber Fremden positioniert. Und für mich ist alles Nazi, was die staatliche Führsorge (-> Sozialismus) auf einen willkürlichen Menschenkreis um sich herum (gerne als "Nation" bezeichnet) beschränken möchte, während der Rest irgendwo anders krepieren soll.
Mag sein, dass du dir willkürlich andere Begriffe für dein Verhalten zurecht legst, weil du dich nicht so nennen möchtest, wie du bist. Aber das eine Änderung an der Sprache die Realität besser macht, glauben nur wenige. (Und ich bin weder Feminist noch jemand, der auf Zigeunerschnitzel verzichtet)




DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Sinchilla sicherlich nicht. Aber ich würde auch nicht alleine gehen. Und ich habe es schon geschrieben, es gibt genug Länder in Afrika wo kein Krieg ist.



So? Liste doch mal alle afrikanischen Länder auf, in denen es in den letzten 10 Jahren keinen Putsch und keine bewaffneten Konflikte gibt, keine Hungersnöte und in denen es keine politische Unterdrückung beziehungsweise Diktaturen gibt.
Wikipedia listet 48 Staaten auf dem Kontinent. Mir würden spontan ganze fünf einfallen, die relativ friedlich sind (Südafrika, Tansania, Malawi, Sambia, Marokko. Möglicherweise gibt es unter den Mini-Staaten in Westafrika noch weitere, über die wird ja kaum berichtet. Aufnehmen könnten die aber ohnehin kaum jemanden.) - und selbst in denen gibt es zum Teil massive Probleme mit der medizinischen Versorgung, mit Korruption und mit der Einhaltung der Menschenrechte (Stichwort: Strafen auf Homosexualität), die einen zur Flucht von dort veranlassen könnten.
Was es in in keinem einzigen dieser Länder gibt: Ein funktionierendes Asylsystem - oder einen Grund, überhaupt Flüchtlinge aufzunehmen. Wer möchte kann ja mal die Wirtschaftskraft einiger dieser Staaten aufaddieren mit dem Saarland vergleichen. Dann wird vielleicht klar, wieviel Hilfe die leisten können.
(Marokko ist übrigens trotzdem ein Einwanderungsland für afrikanische Migranten)


----------



## DDR2-Liebe (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Amon schrieb:


> Und wie die € in den Popo geschoben bekommen! Die bekommen Hartz4! Für nix tun! Ohne je was in die Kasse eingezahlt zu haben! Was meinst du warum die alle versuchen Deutschland zu erreichen? Weil unsere Regierung die einzige ist die auf das eigene Volk schei**t und diese Schmarotzer hofiert damit ja keiner sagt wir sind alle Nazis!


Hartz 4 in Deutschland ist ein Witz, 
kein anderes Land in der EU demütigt seine eigenen Bürger so dermaßen wie ihr mit Hartz 4 und 1euro Jobs.

Und nebenbei Langzeit Arbeitsloser kann man schneller werden als einem Lieb ist





DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Dann nennt mir mal einen Grund warum die meisten Flüchtlinge die über das Mittelmeer kommen. Junge Männer im arbeitsfähigem Alter sind, und nicht die Familien die ja alle schrecklich leiden müssen



1. Weil es teuer ist, eine "Flucht-Reise" von Syrien nach Deutschland kostet pro Person ca. 12 000 euro

2. Viele gehen  arbeiten (Schwarz, weil Legal dürfen sie als noch nicht anerkannte Flüchtlinge nicht),
um das Geld zu erarbeiten das die Familie nachkommen kann. (auf dem Legalen Weg landen sie in den Zeltstädten)

Jetzt rechne es dir raus was es von Afrika und co. kostet,
Senegal kostet ca. 12 900euro




DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Siehe Flüchtlingslager die dort stehen. Und dort sieht man dann auch Frauen  und Kinder. Komisch oder?


So ein Lager ist ja sowas von Toll,
meist: halb am Verhungern, keine Sanitären Einrichtungen (top für die nächste Krankheitsparty), Perspektivlosigkeit


Wer hat sich die ******** mit 5000$ ausgedacht?,
glaubt ihr Afrika ist eine Insel 1km x 1km ?


----------



## DarkScorpion (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Ui wenn es sogar 12000$ sind Frage ich mich ehrlich warum nutzen die Nicht Einen legalen Weg. 

Ganz einfach auf legalem Weg kommen sie ja nicht in das Paradies Europa.


----------



## cryon1c (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Ui wenn es sogar 12000$ sind Frage ich mich ehrlich warum nutzen die Nicht Einen legalen Weg.
> 
> Ganz einfach auf legalem Weg kommen sie ja nicht in das Paradies Europa.



Sie wissen erstmal nicht wie sie legal hierherkommen. Sie haben da auch keine Möglichkeit das legal zu organisieren. 
Denkste die lässt da jemand einfach so frei ein Visum holen und rausfliegen?
Klar das wäre sogar günstiger, aber dafür muss man a) Ahnung haben und b) die richtigen Papiere einreichen wenn man einen Job hier gefunden hat, falls man einen findet, wenn man weder deutsch noch englisch kann und die Ausbildung (falls vorhanden) nicht ausreicht um hier irgendwas zu machen.


----------



## DarkScorpion (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Ich dachte wir reden hier von Kriegsflüchtlingen. Die brauchen kein Visa die müssen nur in ein friedliches Land und dort Asyl beantragen.

Was du meinst sind Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge und die können von mir aus weg bleiben.


----------



## Ruptet (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Aber bitte DDR2-Liebe, soll das eine Rechtfertigung sein ala "der Illegale Weg ist der einzige, der ihnen bleibt...sie dürfen das" ?
Ruyven auch ziemlich radikal deine Ansichten, das macht aus einem großen Teil der Bevölkerung direkt Nazis


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Ui wenn es sogar 12000$ sind Frage ich mich ehrlich warum nutzen die Nicht Einen legalen Weg.



Weil es keinen gibt? Wenn du legal nach Deutschland einwandern möchtest, dann musst du entweder von einem deutschen Unternehmen als Spezialist angeheuert werden, oder aber du must mindestens eine Viertelmillion in eine eigene Unternehmensgründung investieren.
Irgendwo dazwischen gibt es afaik noch die Möglichkeit einer befristeten Arbeitserlaubnis, wenn du iirc 80k Euro nachweisen kannst, aus denen du dich notfalls ohne Job ernährst.

Alles andere läuft über die Anerkennung als Flüchtling oder Familiennachzug, aber das kann man beides nur auf deutschen Ämtern regeln, nicht im Herkunftsland.

Deswegen sind ja die rechtspopulistischen Forderungen nach "Zuwanderungsgesetzen" so bescheuert. Das aktuelle deutsche Zuwanderungsgesetz lautet:
Du kommst hier nicht rein.
Eine neue Gesetzgebung würde also wenn dann für mehr Zuwanderung sorgen, restriktiver gehts nicht.

Ansonsten zu den 12000 $: Ist bislang die höchste Summe, die ich gehört habe. Mit schwer glaubbaren Abstand. Die meisten Artikel, die ich bislang gelesen habe, sprechen von um die 1000 $ aus Zentralafrika mit Angeboten, die bis 500 $ runterreichen. (Natürlich erpressen die Schleuser in letzterem Fall im nachhinein deutlich mehr, aber das merken die Flüchtlinge erst, wenn es deutlich zu spät ist.)
Die Deluxe-Fluchtroute aus Syrien mit einem Hochseetauglichen, ausrangierten Frachter soll bei 5-6k liegen. Und warum Syrische Akademiker, die sich das leisten können, das Geld nicht in ihrer Heimat investieren, muss hoffentlich nicht erklärt werden. Vor Krieg fliehen eben keine Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge, sondern durchaus Leute, die vor dem Krieg Vermögen im 6 stelligen Bereich hatten.


----------



## sinchilla (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



> Ich dachte wir reden hier von Kriegsflüchtlingen. Die brauchen kein Visa  die müssen nur in ein friedliches Land und dort Asyl beantragen.
> 
> Was du meinst sind Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge und die können von mir aus weg bleiben.



also was einige hier vom stapel lassen is mal nicht von schlechten eltern. da ist es einem zu recht peinlich das solche menschen die gleiche sprache sprechen.

du hast deine 1-weltprobleme & nicht mal ansatzweise nen plan wie es den menschen geht & was sie bewegt aus ihrer heimat zu fliehen. weil du europäer bist kannst du ohne große probleme in alle mitgliedstaaten reisen & sogar dort arbeiten bzw. leben. was hast du dafür gemacht? stimmt du wurdest zufällig auf diesem flecken erde geboren. mit welcher rechtfertigung vertrittst du die meinung das menschen die von einem anderen kontinent kommen, nicht hier her dürfen? aus welchen grund sie fliehen & auf welche weise ist ja erstma nebensächlich. in der "economy-class" gibts auch tickets ab 600euro...also im maschinenraum des schiffes. dort is die wahrscheinlichkeit auch am höchsten das es die letzte reise wird weil man entweder den hitzetod stirbt oder von den abgasen vergiftet wird aber vllt. einfach auch nur ertrinkt. weil man gar nicht die chance hat das deck zu erreichen im fall des kenterns.

europa als eine art festung zu gestalten & das elend aussen vor zu lasssen & nur die rosinen rauspicken ( fachkräfte, welche dem herkunftsland dann fehlen) sowie die wirtschaft / ressourcen dieser länder nachhaltig zu zerstören ist ein äusserst asoziales verhalten & damit können sich aber scheinbar noch genug identfizieren.

was würdest du machen in deren situation?

da muss man sich nicht wundern wenn in solchen ländern derart extreme ansichten entstehen & diese mit sinnloser gewalt auch in unsere gefilde ein bisschen elend bringen.

was machst du wenn du im tiefsten meck. pomm. in nem 50 seelendorf wohnst & logischerweise dort keine arbeit findest? richtig zu ziehst entweder in die nächstgrößere stadt oder pendelst täglich. ergo du gehst dorthin wo es eine sinnvolle perspektive gibt. die möglichkeit sein leben mit hartzIV zu bestreiten lass ich mal aussen vor. soviele sozialstaaten gibt es dort auch nicht ergo bist du gezwungen dorthin zu gehen wo es arbeit gibt.


----------



## DarkScorpion (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Ganz einfach: Dies sagen die Gesetze. Wer in welchem Land wegen was Asyl beantragen darf. Und meines Wissens gehört "ich verdiene bei euch das selbe in einem Monat wie bei mir daheim in 2 Jahren" nicht dazu.  Ich kann doch auch nicht einfach in die Staaten ziehen und dort ASYL beantragen. Denn darum dreht es sich.


----------



## sinchilla (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



> Ich kann doch auch nicht einfach in die Staaten ziehen und dort ASYL beantragen.


 wenn du entsprechende qualifikationen mitbringst brauchst du auch keins beantragen sondern die nehmen dich mit kusshand. es steht dir frei als europäer an fast allen orten dieser welt fuss zu fassen.



> Ganz einfach: Dies sagen die Gesetze. Wer in welchem Land wegen was Asyl beantragen darf.


 da machst du es dir aber sehr einfach...sonst die nächste zettelpuppe beleidigen wenn sie dir nen ticket aufdrückt ( die handelt auch nur nach gesetzen) aber wenn sie zum vorteil ausgelegt werden können sich mit diesen schützen anstatt sich mit eigenen argumenten zu verteidigen. ganz schwache leistung!

nochmal die frage: was würdest du machen? in deren situation? ergo keine perspektive zu haben aber zu wissen das vllt. woanders eine sein könnte.

mit welchen gründen rechtfertigst du denn das nur privilegierte menschen das recht haben ihren wohnort zu bestimmen & die die zufällig nicht in den grenzen europas das licht der welt erblickten dieses verwehrt bleibt. unabhängig von gesetzen. sondern warum sind die "schlechtere" menschen?


----------



## cryon1c (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Ich dachte wir reden hier von Kriegsflüchtlingen. Die brauchen kein Visa die müssen nur in ein friedliches Land und dort Asyl beantragen.
> 
> Was du meinst sind Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge und die können von mir aus weg bleiben.



Kriegsflüchtlinge lässt keiner über die Grenze, genau so wenig wie dich ohne ein gültiges Visum (wenn das Land ein Visum erfordert!).
Was sind denn für dich Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge?
Die Leute die eher das letzte Geld ausgeben um woanders arbeiten zu können anstatt im eigenen zerbombten Land weiter zu existieren (denn leben kann man dort nicht, nur überleben)?
Dank USA und Europa herrschen da ja solche Zustände. Klar gibts auch die andere Seite, aber wer kommt den mit Waffen statt Hilfsgütern rüber um den Leuten da zu "helfen"?
Ich kenne keinen Fall wo bewaffnete Soldaten die in ein Gebiet gesendet werden, der lokalen Bevölkerung geholfen hätten.. Für das Geld was unsere Jungs da drüber verballern und an Sprit verbrennen, könnte man die Gebiete auch komplett neu aufbauen und auch noch 1-2 Jahre lang bewirtschaften...

Edit: typo...


----------



## DarkScorpion (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Habt ihr auch mal weiter als 6 Monate gedacht?

1. Europa kann nicht ganz Afrika aufnehmen und ihnen Arbeit geben.
2. Jede Arbeitskraft die ihr eigenes Land verlässt schädigt dieses.

Besser wäre es Wir helfen dort vor Ort. Und zwar Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe.


----------



## cryon1c (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Habt ihr auch mal weiter als 6 Monate gedacht?
> 
> 1. Europa kann nicht ganz Afrika aufnehmen und ihnen Arbeit geben.
> 2. Jede Arbeitskraft die ihr eigenes Land verlässt schädigt dieses.
> ...



Es gibt dort keine Arbeit. Jede Arbeitskraft die das Land verlässt, ist ein Armutsfall weniger und entlastet das Land kurzzeitig, bis es wieder die Wirtschaftsstabilität erreicht die es zum überleben braucht.
Und glaub mir, bei den Summen die wir hier auf verschiedenste Arten verbrennen, in kaputte Banken und Staatsanleihen stecken oder diversen gierigen Managern in den Popo schieben (und die trotzdem nicht genug kriegen, siehe Fußball-bezogene Themen der letzten Jahre)... Das reicht locker um ein Land in der 3 Welt komplett durchzufüttern und auszubilden, so gut auszubilden das sie nach 3-5 Jahren das eigene Land aufbauen können ohne fremdes Wissen. 
Da wir aber weiterhin in Luxus schweben wollen (und wer behauptet Deutschland geht es schlecht, hat schon lange nicht mehr ausm Fenster gesehen), müssen wir damit auch klarkommen, das unser Luxusleben andere Leute anzieht die hier auch ein Stück vom Kuchen haben wollen. Die wollen aber gar kein Haus, keine 2 Autos und nen 120Zoll-Fernseher, die wollen Essen, Kleidung und Sicherheit...


----------



## sinchilla (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



> 1. Europa kann nicht ganz Afrika aufnehmen und ihnen Arbeit geben.


 richtig! aber die derzeitige politik sieht das auch gar nicht vor. stattdessen wird versucht ne große mauer zu bauen wenns möglich wäre.


> 2. Jede Arbeitskraft die ihr eigenes Land verlässt schädigt dieses.


 wenn das land quasi nur noch aus der landmasse besteht aber keine wirtschaft mehr hat entsteht dadurch ein überschaubarer schaden.



> Besser wäre es Wir helfen dort vor Ort. Und zwar Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe.


 respekt! das hätte ich nicht gedacht von dir. bisher klangen deine argumente eher so als würdest du das elend einfach nur aussperren wollen.

das dies keine lösung ist. wird ja immer deutlicher. die flüchtlinge werden nicht weniger es verlagern sich maximal die fluchtwege weil einige routen besser bewacht werden. der drang bzw. das gefälle zwischen arm & reich wird nur größer & somit auch der wille dem elend zu entfliehen.

Subventionierte Landwirtschaft : EU-Fleisch macht Afrikas Bauern hungrig - taz.de

bisher beschreiten wir aber eher den gegensätzlichen weg.



> Das reicht locker um ein Land in der 3 Welt komplett durchzufüttern und  auszubilden, so gut auszubilden das sie nach 3-5 Jahren das eigene Land  aufbauen können ohne fremdes Wissen.


 das liegt aber offensichtlich nicht im interesse einiger denn mit elend lässt sich weit mehr verdienen als einem selbstständigen autarken land. man kann wucherpreise für den import von lebensmitteln verlangen oder einfach erstma mit dumpingpreisen die eigene wirrtschaft dort zerstören. geschieht jeden tag & noch kein ende in sicht.



> "Europa ist dabei, sämtliche Tierhaltung und Tiermast in Afrika zu schädigen oder zu zerstören"


 quelle ist der link oben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Ganz einfach: Dies sagen die Gesetze. Wer in welchem Land wegen was Asyl beantragen darf. Und meines Wissens gehört "ich verdiene bei euch das selbe in einem Monat wie bei mir daheim in 2 Jahren" nicht dazu.  Ich kann doch auch nicht einfach in die Staaten ziehen und dort ASYL beantragen. Denn darum dreht es sich.



Natürlich kannst du das.
Setzt dich in den Flieger, steig da aus, verlange nach Asyl und füll in die Formulare aus.

Was du eigentlich meinst:
Du kannst dir denken, dass dein Antrag abgelehnt wird. Das kannst du dir denken, weil dein Leben nicht bedroht ist, weil du nicht verfolgt wirst und weil du Zugang zu allen nötigen Informationen hast, um deine Chancen zu beurteilen.

Drei Dinge, die für Flüchtlinge nicht gelten.




DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Habt ihr auch mal weiter als 6 Monate gedacht?
> 
> 1. Europa kann nicht ganz Afrika aufnehmen und ihnen Arbeit geben.



Ach echt? Erst jetzt die "wir können ja gar nicht helfen" Keule? Hat aber lange gedauert, bis dir aufggefallen ist, dass dein reger Steamkey-Handel auf einem Lebensniveau, bei dem sich die meisten nicht einmal einen Computer leisten können, nicht funktioniert.

Aber bleiben wir doch mal bei deiner bisherigen Aussagen: Das Flüchtlinge es ja gar nicht verdienen, dass man ihnen hilft. Das mir Mehrheit böse Betrüger sind, die uns nur ausrauben wollen und die die Todesstrafe im Mittelmeer verdienen.



Darüber, wie man am besten und effektivsten helfen kann, redet man, nachdem man sich darüber einig ist, dass Hilfe nötig ist und dass man helfen möchte. Mit Leuten, die sich entspannt in Luxus zurücklehnen und anderen beim krepieren zugucken (oder jemanden dafür bezahlen, dass er diesen Anblick beseitigt), braucht man auch über die Gründe zur Flucht nicht zu reden.


----------



## cryon1c (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



sinchilla schrieb:


> das liegt aber offensichtlich nicht im interesse einiger denn mit elend lässt sich weit mehr verdienen als einem selbstständigen autarken land. man kann wucherpreise für den import von lebensmitteln verlangen oder einfach erstma mit dumpingpreisen die eigene wirrtschaft dort zerstören. geschieht jeden tag & noch kein ende in sicht.



Eigentlich lässt sich mit starker Wirtschaft in diesen Ländern gutes Geld verdienen. Denn nur dann wenn die anderen Länder genug Geld haben, können sie unsere Preise bezahlen. Ich spreche dabei nicht nur über die mit Geld vollgepumpte Tiermast hier, sondern auch über viele andere, eng spezialisierte Betriebe und kleine Firmen, die überwiegend Luxusgüter herstellen. Mit Elend und Unterdrückung können nur einige wenige Bereiche richtig Geld verdienen, der Rest sieht zu  und kann nichts machen. Bis es drüben kracht (kann ja vieles passieren) und das ganze System bricht zusammen.


----------



## sinchilla (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



> Eigentlich lässt sich mit starker Wirtschaft in diesen Ländern gutes  Geld verdienen. Denn nur dann wenn die anderen Länder genug Geld haben,  können sie unsere Preise bezahlen. Ich spreche dabei nicht nur über die  mit Geld vollgepumpte Tiermast hier, sondern auch über viele andere, eng  spezialisierte Betriebe und kleine Firmen, die überwiegend Luxusgüter  herstellen. Mit Elend und Unterdrückung können nur einige wenige  Bereiche richtig Geld verdienen, der Rest sieht zu  und kann nichts  machen. Bis es drüben kracht (kann ja vieles passieren) und das ganze  System bricht zusammen.



z.b. damit... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7bwDc30b-k4 

wenns nicht wirtschaftlicher wäre die menschen am untersten existenzniveau & darunter zu halten. wären schon längst sinnvolle programme ins leben gerufen worden


----------



## Amon (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Ich frage mich echt wie diese veramten Menschen 6000$ für einen Platz im Schlauchboot aufbringen können. Allzu arm scheinen die ja nicht zu sein...

Und ja, natürlich kann man in den USA als Europäer Asyl beantragen, nur wird man da wenn der Antrag abgelehnt wurde umgehend des Landes verwiesen und nicht wie hier auf kosten der arbeitenden eigenen Bevölkerung weiter versorgt!


----------



## Putinversteher (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Das letzte woran die Weltwirtschaft Interessiert ist, ist ein selbstbewusst friedlich nach Fortschritt strebendes Afrika, weil die Afrikaner dann immer auf den unheimlichen Trichter kommen, das sie am Rohstoff Reichtum Afrikas partizipieren zu wollen. Thomas Sankara hats ja schon vorgemacht wie dann sowas in Afrika aussieht, wie man beim Versuch sein leben lassen muss und "wir" dann keine andere Wahl haben (die berühmte Alternativlosigkeit) als Unterdrücker zu unterstützen um damit unsere Interessen zu befriedigen.  

Tolle Doku von Arte über Thomas Sankara : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRDHD9gKpNQ


----------



## sinchilla (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



> Ich frage mich echt wie diese veramten Menschen 6000$ für einen Platz im  Schlauchboot aufbringen können. Allzu arm scheinen die ja nicht zu  sein...
> 
> Und ja, natürlich kann man in den USA als Europäer Asyl beantragen, nur  wird man da wenn der Antrag abgelehnt wurde umgehend des Landes  verwiesen und nicht wie hier auf kosten der arbeitenden eigenen  Bevölkerung weiter versorgt!



dieses substanzlose proletariergeplärre auf unterstem dorfkneipenniveau is beachtlich. bevor du hier dich weiter auf deiner nicht selbst verursachten oder erarbeiteten vorteilslage ausruhst. würde ich es als sinnvoll erachten wenn du mit konstruktiven argumenten an dieser disskusion teilnimmst.

das soll heissen das du doch bitte deine vorurteile & auf (grundlosem) hass aufbauenden beiträge soweit in form von informationen & tatsachen aufwertest das man diese ernst nehmen kann. ansonsten wirst du wohl der erste den ich mit ignofunktion versehe.



> Das letzte woran die Weltwirtschaft Interessiert ist, ist ein  selbstbewusst friedlich nach Fortschritt strebendes Afrika, weil die  Afrikaner dann immer auf den unheimlichen Trichter kommen, das sie am  Rohstoff Reichtum Afrikas partizipieren zu wollen. Thomas Sankara hats  ja schon vorgemacht wie dann sowas in Afrika aussieht, wie man beim  Versuch sein leben lassen muss und "wir" dann keine andere Wahl haben  (die berühmte Alternativlosigkeit) als Unterdrücker zu unterstützen um  damit unsere Interessen zu befriedigen.


 richtig! 

auch hier rauszulesen: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wirtschaft_Afrikas

aber natürlich sind die alle nur zu faul zum arbeiten...


----------



## DDR2-Liebe (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ansonsten zu den 12000 $: Ist bislang die höchste Summe, die ich gehört habe. Mit schwer glaubbaren Abstand. Die meisten Artikel, die ich bislang gelesen habe, sprechen von um die 1000 $ aus Zentralafrika mit Angeboten, die bis 500 $ runterreichen. (Natürlich erpressen die Schleuser in letzterem Fall im nachhinein deutlich mehr, aber das merken die Flüchtlinge erst, wenn es deutlich zu spät ist.)
> Die Deluxe-Fluchtroute aus Syrien mit einem Hochseetauglichen, ausrangierten Frachter soll bei 5-6k liegen. Und warum Syrische Akademiker, die sich das leisten können, das Geld nicht in ihrer Heimat investieren, muss hoffentlich nicht erklärt werden. Vor Krieg fliehen eben keine Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge, sondern durchaus Leute, die vor dem Krieg Vermögen im 6 stelligen Bereich hatten.



12 900 z.b. ist der Endpreis,
am Anfang der Reise kostet es ca. 3900 euro.

Und nach dem man im Zielland ist oder auch nicht(tot),
wird man erpresst, zahlen oder z.b. der Familie passiert was.
Wenn derjenige auf der Reise stirbt werden teils die Angehörigen zur Zahlung gedrängt

z.b. ein Ilegaler der nirgends aufleuchtet kann nicht zur Polizei gehen,
wegen der Erpressung



cryon1c schrieb:


> Dank USA und Europa herrschen da ja solche Zustände. Klar gibts auch die andere Seite, aber wer kommt den mit Waffen statt Hilfsgütern rüber um den Leuten da zu "helfen"?
> Edit: typo...


M4A1



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> 1. Europa kann nicht ganz Afrika aufnehmen und ihnen Arbeit geben.
> .



Hast du mal weiter gedacht, bis 2050 werden 40% der Deutschen ihren Job verlieren,
da muss der Staat ein anderes System langsam mal angehen, oder willst du deine Landsleute auch nach Afrika abschieben?


----------



## sinchilla (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



> M4A1


 na leider isses nicht das g36. eignet sich hervorragend mit dem schulterstück als stössel um mehl aus getreide herzustellen. ne andere sinnvolle verwendung fällt mir für dieses waffenartig aussehende stück plastik auf die schnelle auch nicht ein

Der Postillon: Aus Scham: G36-Konstrukteur versucht schon seit Tagen, sich mit G36 zu erschieÃŸen


----------



## DDR2-Liebe (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Das g36 ist aber auch ein z.b. guter Kerzenhalter


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Ruptet schrieb:


> Ruyven auch ziemlich radikal deine Ansichten, das macht aus einem großen Teil der Bevölkerung direkt Nazis



Traurig aber wahr.




DDR2-Liebe schrieb:


> 12 900 z.b. ist der Endpreis,
> am Anfang der Reise kostet es ca. 3900 euro.



Das klingt auf einmal schon ganz anders...
Ob man 4000 oder 13000$ investiert macht einen Unterschied, den man zwecks sachlicher Diskussion vielleicht beachten sollte. Wobei ich die 3900 immer noch sehr hoch für Sub-Sahara-Afrika finde.
1500 €
1500 $
"bis zu" 2000 $
Das sind die Angaben, die ich häufiger lese. (Wobei auch die gefühlt in den letzten Jahren gestiegen sind. In Anbetracht der zahlreichen Flüchtlinge aus vergleichsweise reichen Mittelmeerstaaten ist ein Preisanstieg aber auch zu erwarten.


----------



## sinchilla (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



> Ob man 4000 oder 13000$ investiert macht einen Unterschied, den man  zwecks sachlicher Diskussion vielleicht beachten sollte. Wobei ich die  3900 immer noch sehr hoch für Sub-Sahara-Afrika finde.



inwiefern ist denn der preis für die flucht relevant in bezug zu deren nöten?

mit steigendem preis sinkt die nachfrage oder wie? bzw. umgekehrt? der preis für die flucht hängt, wenn überhpt., nur indirekt mit den zahlen der flüchtlinge überein sondern vielmehr mit der zahl der menschen denen es schlechter als uns geht. diese zahl nimmt aufgrund unserer bzw. der europäischen politik stetig zu. wir schnitzen uns quasi (überspitzt ausgedrückt) unseren eigenen sarg.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Ich denke mal das nach  einiger Zeit ein paar Geschäftemacher dort das große Geld wittern und die Seelenverkäufer in pures Gold verwandeln. Generell muss man ja ziemlich verzweifelt sein um sich so zu verschulden ohne zu wissen das man das Geld jemals zurückzahlen könnte


----------



## Cleriker (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Leute, was denkt ihr was ihr hier ereichen wollt? Die eine Seite haut Parolen raus, die andere legt das und alles was nicht auf Deutsche Handlungen schimpft als Mist aus, liefert aber selbst keine Vorschläge.
Was bringt es euch nur darauf zu schimpfen, dass niemand etwas tut? Das hilft wem genau?

Ich hab den Trip von Marokko, über  Sierra Leone nach Mali bereits hinter mir, ich spende seit knapp vierzehn Jahren jeden Monat Geld und habe dafür auch schon einige andere gewonnen. Auch fahre ich mit Spenden-Organisationen in solche Gebiete, so wie ich es mir erlauben kann.
Für mich selbst kann ich also durchaus behaupten, halbwegs einschätzen zu können, was ich von mir gebe.
Diese Probleme dort sind nicht einfach so entstanden, und ebenso wenig einfach irgendwelchen Konzernen in die Schuhe zu schieben.

Billiges Fleisch ist mies, das stimmt und daran sind wir schuld, da wir es nicht essen wollen, aber oft nicht bereit sind mehr dafür zu zahlen. Dennoch zwingt die Bevölkerung niemand, es zu kaufen. Auch sind nicht irgendwann Blitze in die Menschen gefahren und haben sie zu kriminellen gemacht. Erstmal muss sich jemand dazu entschlossen haben, für Geld seine eigenen Mitmenschen ans Messer zu liefern und sie zu misshandeln, damit sie Diamanten für ihn fördern (um beim Beispiel zu bleiben). Da kam kein Militär und hat sie dazu gebracht. Das ist entstanden. So etwas ist aber auch deshalb möglich, weil diese Menschen dort einfach ganz anders denken als wir es uns vorstellen können. Hände abhacken gehört für viele dort zum Alltag. Beispielsweise bei Diebstahl. Oder Verbannung von Familien, oder gar ganzen Sippen. Die Gradwanderung ist viel geringer als in unserem Verständnis. Ihr und ich haben das nicht verbrochen und sind allein auch nicht in der Lage dies zu beenden.
Wir können aber versuchen aktiv unsere Wirtschaft zu beeinflussen, durch unser Konsumverhalten und unsere Politik. Sich hier ohne konstruktive Lösungen und Vorschläge gegenseitig anzufahren bringt überhaupt niemandem etwas.

Statt hier einen verbalen Krieg ohne Verständnis für unser gegenüber zu führen, sollten wir lieber wieder etwas konstruktiver und friedlicher werden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Der Preis, den Flüchtlinge aus Regionen ohne Kriegshandlungen für ihre Flucht bezahlen, ist ein Maß dafür, welche Alternativen zur Flucht diese gehabt hätten. Wer tatsächlich 13000 $ auf den Tisch packt, um nach Europa zu kommen, der kann zumindest Hunger und mangelnder medizinischer Versorgung auch auf anderem Wege gut enkommen. Und in den meisten afrikanischen Staaten gehört er damit auch zu gehobenen Gesellschaftsschichten, von denen Intiativen ausgehen müssten, um die politischen Zustände im Land zu verbessern (wobei ich es niemandem persönlich vorhalte, wenn er das nicht macht und sich in Gefahr bringt).
Aber: Es gibt eben auch wenig bis keine Hinweise darauf, dass Flüchtlinge diese Summen zahlen, mit Ausnahme der syrischen Mittelschicht. Ein Großteil der Flüchtlinge wagt den Überlebenskampf auf dem Mittelmeer, weil sie sowieso um ihr Überleben kämpfen müssen.


----------



## Ruptet (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Bedenkt ihr auch, dass selbst in unserem "Paradies" immer mehr Menschen verarmen ? Wieso ist für diese Menschen kein Geld da ? Es ist einfach eine logische Schlussfolgerung, dass diese immer größere werdende Schicht dann gegen die Massenzuwanderung ist.

Hier in Wien werden gerade geförderte Wohnungen geräumt, um sie für Flüchtlinge herzurichten .... Wiener müssen jahrelang auf eine geförderte Wohnung warten, Wiener werden zurückgestuft, damit man Flüchtlinge einlagern kann. Ist das fair ? Nein ist es eben nicht.  Die Welt ist nicht rosarot, man kann nicht alle Menschen retten, man kann auch nicht den Großteil retten, man kann wahrscheinlich nichtmal einen Bruchteil retten, aber diese Menschen, die hier leben und selbst verarmen, diese kann und muss man retten.
Ahja, nach der Definition bin ich Nazi 

Gut, jetzt kann und sollte man natürlich auch unser komplettes System kritisieren, denn Geld hat hier einen sehr viel höheren Wert als der Mensch.


----------



## sinchilla (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



> Die Gradwanderung ist viel geringer als in unserem Verständnis. Ihr und  ich haben das nicht verbrochen und sind allein auch nicht in der Lage  dies zu beenden.
> Wir können aber versuchen aktiv unsere Wirtschaft zu beeinflussen, durch  unser Konsumverhalten und unsere Politik. Sich hier ohne konstruktive  Lösungen und Vorschläge gegenseitig anzufahren bringt überhaupt  niemandem etwas.
> 
> Statt hier einen verbalen Krieg ohne Verständnis für unser gegenüber zu  führen, sollten wir lieber wieder etwas konstruktiver und friedlicher  werden.



aber vllt. sollte man doch erstma versuchen die ewigen widersacher zum denken zu bringen. dies gelingt nur durch fakten & das verständnis der hörenden/ lesenden, die denken weil sie im "paradies" leben über andere urteilen zu können. vllt. erreicht man dadurch ein klientel welches sonst nicht bereit wäre dafür zu handeln.



> Billiges Fleisch ist mies, das stimmt und daran sind wir schuld, da wir  es nicht essen wollen, aber oft nicht bereit sind mehr dafür zu zahlen.  Dennoch zwingt die Bevölkerung niemand, es zu kaufen.



von deinem hartzIV (wenn du welches beziehen würdest) kannst du dich auch nicht nur bio oder gar vegan ernähren sondern kaufst das was dich satt macht & in dem falle vllt. sogar deutsche hühnerhälse...

die menschen dort sind nicht so anders wie wir sondern kaufen das wo der gegenwert der ware plausibel zum preis ( & dem eigenen handlungsspielraum) erscheint bzw. einem anderen preis ( den der einheimischen hühnerhälse).

mein stiefbruder ist ( in deutschland geboren) nach afrika gegangen ( weisse mutter, schwarzer vater) & steht da natürlich nicht ganz so (optisch) zwischen den stühlen wie hier. er erzählt mir auch krasse stories. die somalia sind quasi dort wie die polen hier...bzw. dessen image. es gibt dort unter den staaten bzw. bevölkerungsgruppen den gleichen rassismus wie hier & jeder sucht sich seine opfer & wähnt sich in der vorteilsrolle.

es gibt dort wesentlich mehr quasi gesetzeslose zonen wie in unserem "schönen" deutschland ( es handelt sich ja auch um ein kontinent & kein land) es ist dort wesentlich einfacher mithilfe von schmiergeldern & illegalem handeln an reichtum zu kommen wie hier. das trifft bzw. betrifft aber nur die wenigsten das gro is von deren handeln bzw. semiseriösen regierung & deren taten abhängig.



> Die Welt ist nicht rosarot, man kann nicht alle Menschen retten, man  kann auch nicht den Großteil retten, man kann wahrscheinlich nichtmal  einen Bruchteil retten, aber diese Menschen, die hier leben und selbst  verarmen, diese kann und muss man retten.


 diese menschen hier sind m.m.n. nicht unmittelbar vom hungertod bedroht. deine ansichtsweise ist auch nicht unschlüssig sondern logisch. wenn wir ein dorf sind hilft man dem der im nächsten haus wohnt & nicht dem der 3 dörfer weiter wohnt & mit dem wir keine persönliche beziehung haben.
allerdings besteht ein unterschied zwischen wohnraum & nahrung ersteres ist nur zweitrangig. ich brauche kein wohnraum wenn ich in diesem nicht satt werde.



> Gut, jetzt kann und sollte man natürlich auch unser komplettes System  kritisieren, denn Geld hat hier einen sehr viel höheren Wert als der  Mensch.


 das is quasi die ursache & das problem der lösung


----------



## JoM79 (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Putinversteher schrieb:


> Die Überschrift sagt eigentlich schon alles, gerade jetzt wieder sind 400 Flüchtlinge aus Lybien, richtung Italien ertrunken. Der großteil Jugendliche & Kinder - es werden auch immer mehr Flüchlinge die Kurs richtung Europa nehmen und jetzt Teilweise Dimensionen annehmen bei denen man von "überrennen" sprechen kann. Im Fall von Lybien wieder ein Problem das wir uns selber geschaffen haben.
> Erschreckend ist auch das es so gut wie keine Reaktion gibt in den Medien oder sauberes Aufarbeiten. Wenn überhaupt eine Meldung kommt, dann wird dort die Tolle Küstenarbeit gelobt, was mit der Aufgabe der Institutionen garnichts zu tun hat, weil deren Auftrag nicht im Retten der Leute liegt, sondern teilweise ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste darin diese Leute davon abzuhalten.
> 400 auf einen Schlag, wo ist da eigentlich unser Mitgefühl ? Geschätzte 23.000 seit 2000 - Tendenz der Flüchtlinge & damit auch der Todesfälle stark steigend.
> Davon viele aus Lybien, wo uns unsere passivität mal wieder rächt.
> ...



Ich beziehe mich mal auf den Startpost, da 40 Seiten mit so vielen Meinungen doch etwas viel sind.
Wir sollen Flüchtlingen helfen und wir sollen mit ihnen Mitgefühl haben.
Dazu sollen noch die Medien darauf aufmerksam.
Nur wird das nicht passieren, da nach einem Monat sich niemand mehr für das Thema interessiert.

Nur mal so als Beispiel, in Deutschland sind seit 2000 über 250.000 Menschen an der Grippe gestorben.
Da interessiert sich auch niemand für.

Ich habe Respekt vor den Leuten die helfen wollen, aber man sollte erstmal vor seiner eigenen Tür anfangen zu helfen.
Da spende ich lieber dafür, dass krebskranken Kindern in meiner Nähe geholfen wird.


----------



## DDR2-Liebe (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Ruptet schrieb:


> Bedenkt ihr auch, dass selbst in unserem "Paradies" immer mehr Menschen verarmen ? Wieso ist für diese Menschen kein Geld da ? Es ist einfach eine logische Schlussfolgerung, dass diese immer größere werdende Schicht dann gegen die Massenzuwanderung ist.
> 
> Hier in Wien werden gerade geförderte Wohnungen geräumt, um sie für Flüchtlinge herzurichten .... Wiener müssen jahrelang auf eine geförderte Wohnung warten, Wiener werden zurückgestuft, damit man Flüchtlinge einlagern kann. Ist das fair ? Nein ist es eben nicht.  Die Welt ist nicht rosarot, man kann nicht alle Menschen retten, man kann auch nicht den Großteil retten, man kann wahrscheinlich nichtmal einen Bruchteil retten, aber diese Menschen, die hier leben und selbst verarmen, diese kann und muss man retten.
> Ahja, nach der Definition bin ich Nazi
> ...



Der Schlusssatz ist Falsch,
Geld bzw. der Kapitalismus ist eine Religion, würde keiner bei dem bescheuertem System mitspielen gäbe es dies nicht
Geld bzw. Konsum steht bei vielen über allem, Geld ist das Ultimatum, spielt man da nicht richtig mit (so wie ich) erntet man seltsame Blicke

Vielen kleinere Länder die da nicht mitmachen wollten, brachten die Amis  die "Demokratie"

BTW:
Spenden,
das meiste Geld für Auslandsspenden versickert irgendwo, nur ca. 10% kommen an


----------



## Amon (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Ruptet schrieb:


> Bedenkt ihr auch, dass selbst in unserem "Paradies" immer mehr Menschen verarmen ? Wieso ist für diese Menschen kein Geld da ? Es ist einfach eine logische Schlussfolgerung, dass diese immer größere werdende Schicht dann gegen die Massenzuwanderung ist.
> 
> Hier in Wien werden gerade geförderte Wohnungen geräumt, um sie für Flüchtlinge herzurichten .... Wiener müssen jahrelang auf eine geförderte Wohnung warten, Wiener werden zurückgestuft, damit man Flüchtlinge einlagern kann. Ist das fair ? Nein ist es eben nicht.  Die Welt ist nicht rosarot, man kann nicht alle Menschen retten, man kann auch nicht den Großteil retten, man kann wahrscheinlich nichtmal einen Bruchteil retten, aber diese Menschen, die hier leben und selbst verarmen, diese kann und muss man retten.
> Ahja, nach der Definition bin ich Nazi
> ...


Ist also in Österreich nicht anders wie in Deutschland. Hier wird auch mittlerweile privates Eigentum zwangsrequiriert um diese sogenannten Flüchtlinge unterzubringen. Es kommt sogar mittlerweile vor dass bedürftige Deutsche am Amt nix bekommen weil die so viel mit den ganzen Asylanträgen zu tun haben.


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Die Sache ist doch sehr leicht zu beantworten.

Seit 2002 liegt die jährliche gesetzliche Anerkennungsquote nach Art. 16a GG bei unter 2%. Das heißt für mich im Umkehrschluss, dass 98% der Antragssteller keinen Anspruch haben hier zu sein. Ergo ausweisen.

Der Artikel 16a GG liest sich auch ganz einfach:

Politisch Verfolgte genießen Asylrecht.

Ergo haben Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge * keinen * Anspruch auf Aysl. Ich fordere von der Politik, dass geltendes Recht eingehalten wird.


----------



## Cleriker (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Damit drehen wir uns erneut eine Runde weiter im Kreis. An dem Punkt waren wir schon mehrfach.
Wie findet man raus wer wirklich verfolgt wurde, ins Lebensnot steckte, oder nur seine Chance riecht? Ich habe keine Ahnung wie unsere Beamten das machen. Da ist wohl vertrauen angesagt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Damit drehen wir uns erneut eine Runde weiter im Kreis. An dem Punkt waren wir schon mehrfach.
> Wie findet man raus wer wirklich verfolgt wurde, ins Lebensnot steckte, oder nur seine Chance riecht? Ich habe keine Ahnung wie unsere Beamten das machen. Da ist wohl vertrauen angesagt.



Derjenige der etwas will, muss glaubhaft machen, dass er politisch verfolgt wird.  Kommt er aus einem Land, dass als politisch stabil gilt, hat er keinen Anspruch auf Aysl, sondern muss ein Visum beantragen.


----------



## Verminaard (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Derjenige der etwas will, muss glaubhaft machen, dass er politisch verfolgt wird.  Kommt er aus einem Land, dass als politisch stabil gilt, hat er keinen Anspruch auf Aysl, sondern muss ein Visum beantragen.



Dieses System wird zu einfach ausgehebelt.
Hinzu kommen die laschen Konsequenzen, bei Nichtasylberechtigten.


----------



## aloha84 (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Damit drehen wir uns erneut eine Runde weiter im Kreis. An dem Punkt waren wir schon mehrfach.
> Wie findet man raus wer wirklich verfolgt wurde, ins Lebensnot steckte, oder nur seine Chance riecht? Ich habe keine Ahnung wie unsere Beamten das machen. Da ist wohl vertrauen angesagt.



Mit "vertrauen" hat das nicht viel zu tun, die Kollegen recherchieren die "Verdächtigen"......bei der Flut an Asylanten ist das aber momentan eher der Tropfen auf den heißen stein.
Die haben mit der Antragsbearbeitung und Auszahlung mehr als genug zu tun. Mal davon ab wird trotzdem mehr abgeschoben als die gemeine Bevölkerung annimmt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Das ist eben das Problem, da werden entweder die Papiere im Vorfeld versenkt oder man kommt gleich mit Fälschungen.


----------



## aloha84 (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Das ist eben das Problem, da werden entweder die Papiere im Vorfeld versenkt oder man kommt gleich mit Fälschungen.



Die Papiere werden einem großen Teil von den Schleusern abgenommen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Dieses System wird zu einfach ausgehebelt.
> Hinzu kommen die laschen Konsequenzen, bei Nichtasylberechtigten.



Natürlich, hier müsste man strafverschärfend eingreifen. Sofortige Ausweisung in Verbindung mit einem lebenslangen Wiedereinreiseverbot. 



aloha84 schrieb:


> Mit "vertrauen" hat das nicht viel zu tun, die Kollegen recherchieren die "Verdächtigen"......bei der Flut an Asylanten ist das aber momentan eher der Tropfen auf den heißen stein.
> Die haben mit der Antragsbearbeitung und Auszahlung mehr als genug zu tun. Mal davon ab wird trotzdem mehr abgeschoben als die gemeine Bevölkerung annimmt.



Bei weitem noch nicht genug, wenn wir nur 2% berechtigte Asylbewerber haben.



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Das ist eben das Problem, da werden entweder die Papiere im Vorfeld versenkt oder man kommt gleich mit Fälschungen.



Wer ohne Papiere kommt, gleich wieder zurückschicken.



aloha84 schrieb:


> Die Papiere werden einem großen Teil von den Schleusern abgenommen.



Wer illegale Angebote annimmt, hat den Anspruch auf ein rechtsstaatliches Asylverfahren in meinen Augen sowieso verwirkt. Siehe davor, gleich wieder zurückschicken.


----------



## aloha84 (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Natürlich, hier müsste man strafverschärfend eingreifen. Sofortige Ausweisung in Verbindung mit einem lebenslangen Wiedereinreiseverbot.



Wird in ähnlicher Form gemacht.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Bei weitem noch nicht genug, wenn wir nur 2% berechtigte Asylbewerber haben.



Das ist nicht wahr.
Und das Urteil erlaube ich mir übrigens --> da ich für eine entsprechende Behörde arbeite! 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wer ohne Papiere kommt, gleich wieder zurückschicken.



Ein tollen Gerechtigkeitssinn den du an den Tag legst



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wer illegale Angebote annimmt, hat den Anspruch auf ein rechtsstaatliches Asylverfahren in meinen Augen sowieso verwirkt. Siehe davor, gleich wieder zurückschicken.



Wenn ein "illegales" Angebot aber die einzige Möglichkeit ist um aus einem Land zu fliehen?


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Wird in ähnlicher Form gemacht.



Das wäre mir in der Tat neu. Hättest du da eine Quelle für mich?



aloha84 schrieb:


> Das ist nicht wahr.
> Und das Urteil erlaube ich mir übrigens --> da ich für eine entsprechende Behörde arbeite!



Ich wohne in Hamburg, hier sind seit fast 3 Jahren ca. 30 illegale Männer die über Italien eingewandert sind. Die sogenannte „Lampedusa-Gruppe“. 

Warum werden diese Männer nicht nach Italien (gemäß Dublin II) abgeschoben?



aloha84 schrieb:


> Ein tollen Gerechtigkeitssinn den du an den Tag legst



Ist auch echt gemein von mir, dass ich rechtsstaatliche Normen in Deutschland erwarte.



aloha84 schrieb:


> Wenn ein "illegales" Angebot aber die einzige Möglichkeit ist um aus einem Land zu fliehen?



Dann wird daraus immer noch keine „legale“ Einwanderung. Ergo, sagt mir ein Rechtssinn, wer sich schon bei der Einreise nicht an Normen und Regeln halten kann, wird damit auch später Probleme haben.

Diverse Medienberichte über Schlägereien, Waffeneinsätze und sexuelle Belästigungen in und um Asylheimen bestätigen diese Vermutung.


----------



## aloha84 (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Das sind Nachtabschiebungen in Kombination mit Schnellverfahren.
Ein großteil der "Betroffenen" kommen aus dem Balkan/Kosovo etc.pp (Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge)
Übrigens hat das Verfahren zusammen mit der PR der deutschen Botschaft bereits jetzt Früchte getragen, es ist ein leichter Rückgang aus diesen Gebieten zu verzeichnen.

Dublin II kannst du *in der Praxis* als ausgesetzt betrachten, aus Gründen die man sich denken kann.
Wer es hier her geschafft hat, ist erstmal Verfahrensberechtigt.

Das es in Asylunterkünften oft Spannungen gibt, liegt in der Natur der Sache.
Aber mal zum Vergleich, vor unsereren örtlichen Diskotheken werden weeeeiiiit mehr Straftaten begangen, als vor unseren Asylantenheimen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Das sind Nachtabschiebungen in Kombination mit Schnellverfahren. Ein großteil der "Betroffenen" kommen aus dem Balkan/Kosovo etc.pp (Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge).



Das wird man ja wohl auch erwarten dürfen, dass Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge ohne Visum und Anspruch auf Asyl im Schnellverfahren abgeschoben werden.



aloha84 schrieb:


> Übrigens hat das Verfahren zusammen mit der PR der deutschen Botschaft bereits jetzt Früchte getragen, es ist ein leichter Rückgang aus diesen Gebieten zu verzeichnen.



Muss ich mal nachforschen, wäre aber zumindest ein positiver Effekt.



aloha84 schrieb:


> Dublin II kannst du *in der Praxis* als ausgesetzt betrachten, aus Gründen die man sich denken kann.



Und das geltendes Recht nicht angewandt wird, darüber wird man sich doch noch beschweren dürfen?



aloha84 schrieb:


> Wer es hier her geschafft hat, ist erstmal Verfahrensberechtigt.



Finde den Fehler. 

Ich bin ja immer noch dafür, dass nur Verfahrensberechtigt ist, wer auch legal hergekommen ist. 



aloha84 schrieb:


> Das es in Asylunterkünften oft Spannungen gibt, liegt in der Natur der Sache.



Ja? Ich dachte ja immer das politische Verfolgte als aller Erstes Dankbarkeit zeigen, dass man sie aufnimmt und sie nicht mehr verfolgt werden.



aloha84 schrieb:


> Aber mal zum Vergleich, vor unsereren örtlichen Diskotheken werden weeeeiiiit mehr Straftaten begangen, als vor unseren Asylantenheimen.



Sofern das deutsche Staatsbürger sind, werden diese in rechtsstaatlichen Verfahren abgeurteilt.

Wenn es keine deutschen Staatsbürger sind, wäre es wünschenswert das sie nach Verbüßung der Haft abgeschoben werden.


----------



## Amon (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Liegt einfach an den ewig gestrigen in diesem Land für die deutsche Vergangenheit nur zwischen 1933 und 1945 existiert. Deswegen wird hier keiner abgeschoben weil wir ja sonst wieder...na ihr wisst schon.


----------



## Seeefe (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn es keine deutschen Staatsbürger sind, wäre es wünschenswert das sie nach Verbüßung der Haft abgeschoben werden.



Habe es mal berichtigt und nein nicht weil dies meine Meinung wiederspiegelt sondern weil der Part einfach sinnlos ist


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Habe es mal berichtigt und nein nicht weil dies meine Meinung wiederspiegelt sondern weil der Part einfach sinnlos ist



Wieso sinnlos? Wer eine Straftat begeht, gehört in dem entsprechendem Land zur Haft- und/oder Geldstrafen verurteilt. Würde man die Person ohne Strafeverbüßung abschieben, wäre das ja keine Strafe.


----------



## Seeefe (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wieso sinnlos? Wer eine Straftat begeht, gehört in dem entsprechendem Land zur Haft- und/oder Geldstrafen verurteilt. Würde man die Person ohne Strafeverbüßung abschieben, wäre das ja keine Strafe.



Ja an sich schon "richtig", allerdigns dient eine Haftstrafe in unserer Rechtssprächung der Resozuialisierung des Häftlings. Er soll über seine Taten nachdenken und am Ende der Haftstrafe wieder ein vernüftiges Mitglied der Gesellschaft sein, jedenfalls in der Theorie, die Praxis sieht ja bekanntlich anders aus, aber darum gehts ja nicht. 

Jedenfalls, ist es sinnlos jemanden zu einer Haftstrafe zu verurteilen, der danach sowieso abgeschoben wird. Einzig eine vergeudung von Steuergeldern, mehr nicht. Deshalb ist der Punkt eben sinnlos in deinem Satz. 

Zumal man glaube ich davon ausgehen kann, das bei solchen Personen die Abschiebung die größte Strafe ist.


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Ja, allerdigns dient eine Haftstrafe in unserer Rechtssprächung der Resozuialisierung des Häftlings. Er soll über seine Taten nachdenken und am Ende der Haftstrafe wieder ein vernüftiges Mitglied der Gesellschaft sein, jedenfalls in der Theorie, die Praxis sieht ja bekanntlich anders aus, aber darum gehts ja nicht.
> 
> Jedenfalls, ist es sinnlos jemanden zu einer Haftstrafe zu verurteilen, der danach sowieso abgeschoben wird. Einzig eine vergeudung von Steuergeldern, mehr nicht.





			
				 Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Strafe
> 
> Der Gesetzgeber beabsichtigt, Personen, die gegen Rechtsnormen verstoßen, zu bestrafen. In der Regel wird Strafe heute nach der Vereinigungstheorie mit unterschiedlichen Ansätzen begründet:[1]
> mit der Veränderung des zu Bestrafenden zum Besseren (Spezialprävention)
> ...



Es gibt wie du siehst noch drei andere (meiner Meinung nach gut nachvollziehbare) Gründe jemand in Haft zu nehmen.

Einfaches Beispiel. Ein ausländischer Staatsbürger begeht in Deutschland einen Raubüberfall mit schwerer Körperverletzung und wird daraufhin z.b. zu 5 Jahren Haft verurteilt. 

Soll dieser Mensch jetzt für sein Vergehen einfach abgeschoben werden, ohne seine Strafe zu verbüßen? 

Warum soll es sinnlos sein, jemand in Haft zu nehmen, wenn man ihn danach abschiebt? Die Logik will sich mir nicht erschließen.


----------



## Verminaard (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Wenn ein "illegales" Angebot aber die einzige Möglichkeit ist um aus einem Land zu fliehen?



Ist es wirklich die einzige Möglichkeit oder die schnellste/bequemste? 
Wieviel sind denn wirklich Asylberechtigt? 
Was  ich mich frage: Wenn ich in einem Land unsicher bin, wieso muss ich  dann unbedingt in ein europaeisches Land flüchten und nicht in  irgendeins, hauptsache weg von dort?




Amon schrieb:


> Liegt einfach an den ewig gestrigen in diesem Land für die deutsche Vergangenheit nur zwischen 1933 und 1945 existiert. Deswegen wird hier keiner abgeschoben weil wir ja sonst wieder...na ihr wisst schon.


Nazis? Also Nationalsozialisten?
Ich hab mir den Begriff mal in einem anderen Thread erklaeren lassen.
Fand erstaunlicherweise sehr viele Schnittpunkte mit meiner Denkensweise und meinen Ansichten.

Oder meintest du die Kriegsverbrecher?
Wobei das sollte auch mal vernuenftig aufgearbeitet werden, nicht von einer Grundschuld ausgehend behaftet.
Die Sieger schreiben noch immer die Geschichte, und wer damals der Boese war, wird uns ja permanent vorgehalten.


----------



## Seeefe (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es gibt wie du siehst noch drei andere (meiner Meinung nach gut nachvollziehbare) Gründe jemand in Haft zu nehmen.
> 
> Einfaches Beispiel. Ein ausländischer Staatsbürger begeht in Deutschland einen Raubüberfall mit schwerer Körperverletzung und wird daraufhin z.b. zu 5 Jahren Haft verurteilt.
> 
> ...



Du versuchts hier alle deine Beiträge mit Paragraphen etc. zu untermauern und siehst sowas simples nicht? 

Ein Mensch der am minimum lebt, wirklich am existenziellen Untergrund und zu uns kommt, für diesen ist nichts schlimmer als die Abschiebung zurück dahin, wo er hergekommen ist. Da ist die Haft wahrscheinlich sogar noch besser, da kriegt er nämlich regelmäßige Mahlzeiten.

Die Haftstrafe ist sinnvoll und logisch (wenn denn die Reue eintritt) für ein Mtiglied einer Gesellschaft, nicht aber für jemanden der eben nicht zu dieser Gesellschaft gehört. Wie schon gesagt, einzig Steuergelder werden ausgegeben, sonst ist eine Strafe auf welche eine Abschiebung folgt vollkommen sinnlos.


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Du versuchts hier alle deine Beiträge mit Paragraphen etc. zu untermauern und siehst sowas simples nicht?



Ich entschuldige mich nochmals dafür, dass ich an gewisse rechtsstaatliche Normen glaube.



Seeefe schrieb:


> Ein Mensch der am minimum lebt, wirklich am existenziellen Untergrund und zu uns kommt, für diesen ist nichts schlimmer als die Abschiebung zurück dahin, wo er hergekommen ist. Da ist die Haft wahrscheinlich sogar noch besser, da kriegt er nämlich regelmäßige Mahlzeiten.



Die Frage was für jemand schlimmer ist, stellt sich aber nicht. Nur die Frage ob er das Verbrechen begangen hat und wie schwer seine Tat wiegt. Nur daran hat sich das Urteil zu entscheiden. 



Seeefe schrieb:


> Die Haftstrafe ist sinnvoll und logisch (wenn denn die Reue eintritt) für ein Mtiglied einer Gesellschaft, nicht aber für jemanden der eben nicht zu dieser Gesellschaft gehört. Wie schon gesagt, einzig Steuergelder werden ausgegeben, sonst ist eine Strafe auf welche eine Abschiebung folgt vollkommen sinnlos.



Eine Strafe ist * immer * sinnvoll wenn ein Verbrechen vorliegt.

Nach deiner Logik müsste man ja ausländische Staatsbürger für Verbrechen nie verurteilen, weil sie ja nicht zu unserer Gesellschaft gehören.

Interessante Rechtsauffassung.


----------



## Ruptet (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

...Also Straftat begehen und ohne "Strafe" zurückgeschickt werden ?  Strafe absitzen und DANN zurück in die Heimat.

Begeh mal zB. in Tunesien ein Verbrechen, glaubst die lassen dich gehen ? Wenn du Glück hast, dann richten sie dich sogar hin und da hat niemand was zu melden. Jedes Land hat seine Regeln an die man sich zu halten hat !


----------



## Seeefe (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich entschuldige mich nochmals dafür, dass ich an gewisse rechtsstaatliche Normen glaube.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1) Musst du dich nicht entschuldigen oder hab ich dir irgendwas vorgeworfen? 

2) Du hast wohl nur die hälfte von dem gelesen was ich geschrieben habe. Ich habe gesagt eine Strafe ist sinnlos, WENN die Person danach sowieso sofort abgeschoben wird... 

In unserem Rechtssystem gibt es im Endeffekt doch sowieso nur zwei Wege. Weg 1) Der Häftling bereut seine Tat, seine Strafe hat er verbüßt und gliedert sich wieder in die Gesellschaft ein. Weg 2) der Häftling bereut seine Strafe nicht, bleibt (je nach Fall) entweder für immer im Knast oder kommt raus und wieder rein.  

Weg 1) ist der wünschenswerte, dieser ist aber bei einer Person sinnlos, die direkt abgeschoben wird.

Naja, vielleicht ist der Gedankengang auch einfach eine Ebene zu hoch...


Zumal immer rumgeschrien wird, wie teuer die ganzen Flüchtlinge nicht sind, aber die die sowieso abgeschoben werden vorher einsperren, da ruft keiner nach den Steuergeldern? Dort sollte man doch bitte mal nach dem Sinn suchen


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Warum man jemand einsperren soll der ein Verbrechen begangen hat?

Ernsthaft?

Also wenn du das nicht verstehst, dann kann ich dir leider nicht helfen. Das sind elementare Grundsätze unseres Rechtssystems.


----------



## Amon (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Wieso kommt hier eigentlich niemand auf die Idee kriminelle Ausländer gar nicht erst ins Land zu lassen? Könnte man direkt 99% von denen an der Grenze direkt abweisen!


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Amon schrieb:


> Wieso kommt hier eigentlich niemand auf die Idee kriminelle Ausländer gar nicht erst ins Land zu lassen? Könnte man direkt 99% von denen an der Grenze direkt abweisen!



Wäre wünschenswert, aber wie willst du feststellen ob jemand in seinem Heimatland bereits straffällig geworden ist?

Meine Szenario war ja auch ausländische Staatsbürger, die in Deutschland Straftaten begehen.


----------



## DarkScorpion (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Ich glaube die Abschiebung mit Einreiseverbot ist Strafe genug.

 Besten direkt nach Urteil zum Flughafen Ticket gekauft und zurück.

Denn sonst ist die Strafe beim Deutschen Volk die dem Straftaten erstmal Urlaub auf Staatskosten spendieren. 

Der deutsche Knast ist nicht so hart.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ist auch echt gemein von mir, dass ich rechtsstaatliche Normen in Deutschland erwarte.



Du erwartest keine rechtsstaatlichen Normen in Deutschland, sondern im Herkunftsland.
"Lieber böser Unterdrücker und Vervollständiger, ich bräuchte mal einen neuen Reisepass und dann müsste ich noch in die deutsche Botschaft, bzw. bis der Termin ist brauche ich noch für einen Monat eine Unterkunft, denn ich würde gerne nach Deutschland fliehen"

Wie kurzsichtig kann man eigentlich sein?




Verminaard schrieb:


> Ist es wirklich die einzige Möglichkeit oder die schnellste/bequemste?



Es ist sehr oft die einzige. Nach Deutschland kommt man legal nur mit einem Touristenvisum, dass man mit offiziellen Papieren lange vorher beantragen und auch bezahlen muss. Das ist in Krisengebieten schlichtweg nicht praktikabel, oft genug gäbe es nicht einmal eine entsprechende Botschaft.



> Wieviel sind denn wirklich Asylberechtigt?
> Was  ich mich frage: Wenn ich in einem Land unsicher bin, wieso muss ich  dann unbedingt in ein europaeisches Land flüchten und nicht in  irgendeins, hauptsache weg von dort?



Die meisten Leute fliehen in die Nachbarländer. Aber "sicher" ist man in den hoffnungslos überfüllten Flüchtlingslagern im Libanon genausowenig, wie in Ägypten oder in dem Gebiet, dass mal Lybien war. Wer es sich leisten kann, wird nicht nur versuchen seine nackte Haut vor der drohensten Gefahr zu retten, sondern der sucht auch nach irgend einer Chance, sich wieder so etwas ein normales Leben aufzubauen. Und wenn man das in seiner Heimat nicht mehr kann, dann geht man naheliegenderweise auch nicht immer in ein benachbartes Fast-Krisengebiet, sondern guckt sich global um. Gerade unter den Flüchtlingen aus Syrien nicht wenige mittel- bis hochqualifizierte. Die wirklich armen Schweine sitzen im Libanon oder in der Türkei und können froh sein, wenn sie im Sommer nicht verdorren oder im Winter erfrieren.

Aber Millionen Leuten vor Ort helfen, dass ist ja fast noch schlimmer (weil nichtmal plakativ), als ein paar tausend Flüchtlinge aufzunehmen.




DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Ich glaube die Abschiebung mit Einreiseverbot ist Strafe genug.
> 
> Besten direkt nach Urteil zum Flughafen Ticket gekauft und zurück.



Wohin denn "zurück"? Glaubst du, irgend jemand will einen Räuber aus Deutschland haben?


----------



## DarkScorpion (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Zurück in das Land welches in ihrem Pass steht. Wenn sie keinen Pass haben mit Hilfe von Dolmetschern das Land raus finden (Stichwort Dialekt)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Bin ja mal gespannt, was du dazu sagen würdest, wenn auf einmal jedes Land der Welt, dass einen Verbrecher mit deutschem Dialekt schnappt, den in Deutschland absetzt...



Fast noch toller wird es, wenn du jemanden, der der "Bildung einer terroristischen Vereinigung" schuldig befunden wurde, nach Afghanistan ausfliegst


----------



## DarkScorpion (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Ich glaube du unterschätzt Dialekte. 
Jede Region hat einen Dialekt. Und es gibt Spezialisten die aufgrund eines Dialekt deine Region bestimmen können. 

Aber ich gebe dir recht. Wer in Deutschland Asyl bekommen will muss eindeutig beweisen dass er aus einer Region kommt in der er verfolgt wird. 
Dies wird ja dann als Herkunftsland vermerkt. 
Wird er dann in Deutschland straffällig, so kommt er halt in dieses Land.

Aber um gleich alle zu beschwichtigen die meinen das man ja nicht wegen jedem Mist gleich abgeschoben werden soll, ich wäre dafür das man erst abgeschoben wird, wenn eine Freiheitsstrafe ausgesprochen wird. Aber dann auch egal ob es auf Bewährung ist.

Wer in Deutschland leben will soll sich an die Gesetze halten


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du erwartest keine rechtsstaatlichen Normen in Deutschland, sondern im Herkunftsland.
> "Lieber böser Unterdrücker und Vervollständiger, ich bräuchte mal einen neuen Reisepass und dann müsste ich noch in die deutsche Botschaft, bzw. bis der Termin ist brauche ich noch für einen Monat eine Unterkunft, denn ich würde gerne nach Deutschland fliehen"
> 
> Wie kurzsichtig kann man eigentlich sein?



Sind das jene Länder wo die Menschen sooo gemein unterdrückt werden, dass sie sich tausende US-Dollar sparen können, um illegal hier herzukommen? 

Wie kurzsichtig kann man eigentlich sein?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es ist sehr oft die einzige. Nach Deutschland kommt man legal nur mit einem Touristenvisum, dass man mit offiziellen Papieren lange vorher beantragen und auch bezahlen muss. Das ist in Krisengebieten schlichtweg nicht praktikabel, oft genug gäbe es nicht einmal eine entsprechende Botschaft.



Möglichkeit 1: Visum beantragen.

Möglichkeit 2: Asylanspruch haben und glaubhaft machen.

Möglichkeit 3: In seinem Land bleiben.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wohin denn "zurück"? Glaubst du, irgend jemand will einen Räuber aus Deutschland haben?



Ins Heimatland abschieben. Wenn das Heimatland nicht mitspielt, außenpolitische Sanktionen verhängen. 

Wenn sie ohne Pass kamen, und man das Heimatland daher nicht kennt, hätte man sie gar nicht erst reinlassen dürfen. Warum eigentlich immer so umständlich?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Amon schrieb:


> Wieso kommt hier eigentlich niemand auf die Idee kriminelle Ausländer gar nicht erst ins Land zu lassen? Könnte man direkt 99% von denen an der Grenze direkt abweisen!


Die sind aber nicht so leicht zu erkennen wie die Panzerknackerbande oder die Daltons. Es soll ja auch Leute geben die schon länger in dem Bereich tätig sind aber nicht erfasst wurden bzw. der Staat eh korrupt ist


----------



## Bonkic (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das heißt für mich im Umkehrschluss, dass 98% der Antragssteller keinen Anspruch haben hier zu sein. Ergo ausweisen.



die anerkennungsquote  liegt in deutschland bei etwa 50%.
und das bedeutet nicht automatisch, dass der rest kein recht hätte, sich in d aufzuhalten.

du solltest dich also ein wenig besser informieren.


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Bonkic schrieb:


> die anerkennungsquote  liegt in deutschland bei etwa 50%.
> und das bedeutet nicht automatisch, dass der rest kein recht hätte, sich in d aufzuhalten.
> 
> du solltest dich also ein wenig besser informieren.



Wer erhält Asyl? :: Pro Asyl



			
				Proasyl schrieb:
			
		

> In den letzten zehn Jahren erhielten im Schnitt knapp 2% der Asylsuchenden vom BAMF Schutz nach dem Grundgesetz



Nichts anderes habe ich behauptet. 

Und lesen solltest du auch lernen. Ich schrieb: Das heißt für * mich * im Umkehrschluss...

du solltest dich also ein wenig besser informieren.


----------



## Bonkic (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das heißt für * mich * im Umkehrschluss...



dann solltest du lernen, bessere schlüsse zu ziehen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Bonkic schrieb:


> dann solltest du lernen, bessere schlüsse zu ziehen.



Was wäre den ein besserer Schluss?

Jeden aufnehmen, der keinen Anspruch auf Asyl hat?

Ist das die Lösung?


----------



## Amon (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Für den Großteil dieser Gutmenschen ist das die Lösung. Aber wenn man denen dann sagt sie können ja selbst mal welche von diesen sogenannten Flüchtlingen bei sich zu Hause aufnehmen und von ihrem Geld versorgen, dann ist ganz schnell vorbei mit der Hilfsbereitschaft. Oder wenn man denen so ein Asylheim in die Siedlung baut, und plötzlich alles geklaut wird was nicht Niet und Nagelfest ist, wenn die dann Kacke in ihren Vorgärten finden die definitiv von keinem Hund ist, dann werden sie vielleicht wach. Aber meistens ist das auch zwecklos. Der Großteil von denen die nach hier hin kommen hat hier nix zu suchen! 100% der aus Afrika muss man konsequent abschieben weil definitiv kein Asylgrund vorliegt! Schmarotzen an den Sozialkassen ist deren Ziel! Ich lass die blöden Deutschen für mich arbeiten, der goldene Löffel im Arsch gefällt mir. Mir reicht es langsam! Echt! Diese Völkerwanderung gehört aufgehalten!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Sind das jene Länder wo die Menschen sooo gemein unterdrückt werden, dass sie sich tausende US-Dollar sparen können, um illegal hier herzukommen?



Nein.



> Möglichkeit 1: Visum beantragen.
> 
> Möglichkeit 2: Asylanspruch haben und glaubhaft machen.



Möglichkeit 2 setzt durchführung von Möglichkeit 1 voraus, zu Möglichkeit 1 habe ich bereits genug gesagt, auf dass du nicht eingehen willst.

Diskussion abgeschlossen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Möglichkeit 2 setzt durchführung von Möglichkeit 1 voraus, zu Möglichkeit 1 habe ich bereits genug gesagt, auf dass du nicht eingehen willst.
> 
> Diskussion abgeschlossen.



Möglichkeit 2 setzt eben nicht Möglichkeit 1 voraus. Das sind zwei völlig unterschiedliche Vorgänge.

Zu Möglichkeit 1. Wer kein Visum für Deutschland beantragen kann, soll a) in ein Land reisen wo er das kann oder b) hat Pech gehabt.


----------



## Ruptet (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

"hat Pech gehabt" ....shieeeeeeeeeeet Futter für die Gutmenschen


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Natürlich ist das so.

Aber so ist doch das Leben. Ich kann insovlent gehen, ich kann meinen Job verlieren, ich kann Haus, Frau, Kind verlieren. Ich kann beim Autounfall oder beim Raubüberfall sterben. Kurzum, mir können tausende Dinge zustoßen. Und so geht es anderen halt auch.

Und das kann man mit "Pech gehabt" zusammenfassen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Es gibt nun mal leider kein Patentrezept wie man am Besten damit umgeht, es ist und bleibt wie immer eine Einzelentscheidung bei jedem Flüchtling. Die Frage wäre vielleicht nur wie man das Prozedere abkürzen könnte was Abschiebung oder Asyl betrifft


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Es gibt ein Patenrezept. Wir machen es wie Australien. Konsequent alles abschieben und ausweisen, was illegal herkommt. 

Alleine schon, damit denen, die auch einen Anspruch haben, geholfen werden kann.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Steht aber noch niemanden auf der Stirn geschrieben und für eine Flucht kann man niemanden bestrafen


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Nicht für die Flucht, aber für die illegale Einreise.


----------



## Leob12 (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es gibt ein Patenrezept. Wir machen es wie Australien. Konsequent alles abschieben und ausweisen, was illegal herkommt.
> 
> Alleine schon, damit denen, die auch einen Anspruch haben, geholfen werden kann.


Am besten eine Mauer bauen mit Selbstschussanlagen, zumindest hat man das Gefühl. Dass Australien einfach unmenschlich ist, egal.


----------



## Kaaruzo (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Was ist daran unmenschlich illegale Einreise zu unterbinden? 

Australien sagt ja ganz eindeutig, dass legale Einwanderung erlaubt ist.


----------



## Leob12 (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Es ist unmenschlich die besetzten Boote wieder aufs Meer hinaus zu schicken und sie ihrem Schicksal zu überlassen. 

Außerdem hat Australien eine ganz andere Lage im Gegensatz zu Europa. 
Aber ja, es nicht natürlich absolut verwerflich wenn sich Menschen auf machen in der Hoffnung auf ein besseres Leben.


----------



## Ruptet (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Ehrlich ... hört ihr bei der Menschlichkeit auf zu denken ??? Was kommt danach...


----------



## sinchilla (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

is ja mal wieder großes kino hier...die selbstverliebtheit einiger schreiberlinge zeugt von großer armut & damit meine ich nicht materielle...

die haben wahrscheinlich noch nicht eine der existenziellen nöte erfahren. maximal der hunger bis zur nächsten mahlzeit. sich bequem auf dem furzkissen ausruhen weil vorgängergenerationen andere länder ausgebeutet haben & sich dann wundern das die nachfolgegenarationen der ausgebeuteten gerechtigkeit fordern. entweder durch (sinnlose) gewalt in form von anschlägen oder aber einfach damit in ein land zu wollen das sich über jahrhunderte an anderen bereichert hat.

wie gesagt, ich würde euch gerne in deren situation erleben & welche entscheidung ihr treffen würdet...es lässt sich leicht urteilen wenn man nicht der verurteilte ist



> Aber weder wird der Begriff Völkermord akzeptiert noch die Forderung  nach Ausgleichszahlungen. Denn unter Historikern ist umstritten, welches  Ausmaß die Gräueltaten der Kolonialherren wirklich annahmen.


 quelle:Deutsche Kolonien: Heikles Erbe in Afrika - Politik - Süddeutsche.de

menschen die sich im fitnessstudio aufpumpen können haben offensichtlich zuviel freizeit bzw. der harte bürojob tut sein übriges...über andere urteilen bzw. bestimmen, über die, zu wollen denen es nicht gut geht is eine anmaßung die seinesgleichen sucht. es geht hier einigen offenbar viel zu gut! aber da habe ich eine lösung parat! einfach mal in so ein schönes land gehen ( da scheint viel häufiger sie sonne & die strände sind traumhaft!) & mit den eigenen starken händen etwas erreichen...wenn das grundwasser ausgeht weil findige menschen kartoffeln in ägypten anbauen um sie nach deutschland zu exportieren sucht man sich halt ne andere baustelle...hunger hat noch keinen umgebracht. man könnte ja mit investmentfonds handeln...


----------



## Leob12 (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



sinchilla schrieb:


> is ja mal wieder großes kino hier...die selbstverliebtheit einiger schreiberlinge zeugt von großer armut & damit meine ich nicht materielle...
> 
> die haben wahrscheinlich noch nicht eine der existenziellen nöte erfahren. maximal der hunger bis zur nächsten malzeit. sich bequem auf dem furzkissen ausruhen weil vorgängergenerationen andere länder ausgebeutet haben & sich dann wundern das die nachfolgegenarationen der ausgebeuteten gerechtigkeit fordern. entweder durch (sinnlose) gewalt in form von anschlägen oder aber einfach damit in ein land zu wollen das sich über jahrhunderte an anderen bereichert hat.
> 
> wie gesagt, ich würde euch gerne in deren situation erleben & welche entscheidung ihr treffen würdet...es lässt sich leicht urteilen wenn man nicht der verurteilte ist



Ich bitte dich, diese Leute würden selbstverständlich versuchen vor Ort ihr Leben zu verbessern. Solche Vorwürfe sind völlig haltlos. 
Aus Syrien oder dem Nordirak würden sie genauso wenig fliehen wie aus Libyen oder dem Sudan. Das sind doch noch Menschen mit Ehre und Mut, keine Feiglinge die einfach weglaufen. 

Genauso wenig würden sie als Fischer, nachdem andere Staaten die Fischereigebiete leergefischt haben irgendwie versuchen sich ein besseres Leben irgendwo anders aufzubauen. Sie würden dann wahrscheinlich Gemüse anbauen, dann bemerken das andere Staaten ihr überschüssiges Gemüse billiger verkaufen, und sich dann wieder eine neue Arbeit suchen. Vielleicht in einer Mine, in der nach seltenen Erden geschürft wird, dort verdient man ein bisschen was, ist sehr großen gesundheitlichen Risiken ausgesetzt, egal. Gibt doch genug Möglichkeiten in Afrika reich zu werden, da braucht man nicht nach Europa gehen. Die Menschen vor Ort haben alles selbst in der Hand. Außer halt sauberes Wasser, Frieden, Nahrung, eine saubere Umwelt oder soziale Sicherheit.


----------



## Kaaruzo (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Es ist unmenschlich die besetzten Boote wieder aufs Meer hinaus zu schicken und sie ihrem Schicksal zu überlassen.



Wieso? Wer sich in Gefahr begibt, kommt daran um. Die Leute hatten ja auch einfach legal einreisen können.  



Leob12 schrieb:


> Aber ja, es nicht natürlich absolut verwerflich wenn sich Menschen auf machen in der Hoffnung auf ein besseres Leben.



Wer keinen Asylanspruch hat (und Armut ist nach unseren Gesetzten definitiv kein Grund für Asyl), der kann doch ein Visum beantragen. 

Ich verstehe das Problem nicht.



sinchilla schrieb:


> is ja mal wieder großes kino hier...die selbstverliebtheit einiger schreiberlinge zeugt von großer armut & damit meine ich nicht materielle...
> 
> die haben wahrscheinlich noch nicht eine der existenziellen nöte erfahren. maximal der hunger bis zur nächsten malzeit. sich bequem auf dem furzkissen ausruhen weil vorgängergenerationen andere länder ausgebeutet haben & sich dann wundern das die nachfolgegenarationen der ausgebeuteten gerechtigkeit fordern. entweder durch (sinnlose) gewalt in form von anschlägen oder aber einfach damit in ein land zu wollen das sich über jahrhunderte an anderen bereichert hat.



Großes Kino. Im Zweifel wird halt wieder mal die Schuldkarte gezogen.

Was kann ich für Vorgänge die sich lange vor meiner Geburt abgespielt haben? Ich bin für die Kolonisation genauso wenig schuldig, wie der Rest meiner Generation.

Die Menschen vor Ort hätten ja auch mal ihr Land verbessern können. Klappt doch in China auch.



sinchilla schrieb:


> wie gesagt, ich würde euch gerne in deren situation erleben & welche entscheidung ihr treffen würdet...es lässt sich leicht urteilen wenn man nicht der verurteilte ist



Ich bin aber nicht in dieser Situation. Was wäre wenn Fälle bringen keinen Lösungen.



sinchilla schrieb:


> quelle:Deutsche Kolonien: Heikles Erbe in Afrika - Politik - Süddeutsche.de



Der Kolonialsmus Deutschlands ist fast 100 Jahre her. Das heißt 3-4 Generationen an Deutschen können dafür nichts. Was soll diese Schuldkarte?



Leob12 schrieb:


> Ich bitte dich, diese Leute würden selbstverständlich versuchen vor Ort ihr Leben zu verbessern. Solche Vorwürfe sind völlig haltlos.
> Aus Syrien oder dem Nordirak würden sie genauso wenig fliehen wie aus Libyen oder dem Sudan. Das sind doch noch Menschen mit Ehre und Mut, keine Feiglinge die einfach weglaufen.
> 
> Genauso wenig würden sie als Fischer, nachdem andere Staaten die Fischereigebiete leergefischt haben irgendwie versuchen sich ein besseres Leben irgendwo anders aufzubauen. Sie würden dann wahrscheinlich Gemüse anbauen, dann bemerken das andere Staaten ihr überschüssiges Gemüse billiger verkaufen, und sich dann wieder eine neue Arbeit suchen. Vielleicht in einer Mine, in der nach seltenen Erden geschürft wird, dort verdient man ein bisschen was, ist sehr großen gesundheitlichen Risiken ausgesetzt, egal. Gibt doch genug Möglichkeiten in Afrika reich zu werden, da braucht man nicht nach Europa gehen. Die Menschen vor Ort haben alles selbst in der Hand. Außer halt sauberes Wasser, Frieden, Nahrung, eine saubere Umwelt oder soziale Sicherheit.



Kennst du die Inschrift am Reichstagsgebäude? Da steht "Dem Deutschen Volke", nicht "Dem afrikanischen Volke".

Ich erwarte das vom deutschen Volk gewählte Politiker, Politik für dieses Volk machen, nicht für fremde. Warum muss man hier eigentlich Selbstverständlichkeiten noch klären?


----------



## sinchilla (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



> Was kann ich für Vorgänge die sich lange vor meiner Geburt abgespielt  haben? Ich bin für die Kolonisation genauso wenig schuldig, wie der Rest  meiner Generation.



nichts! dafür kannst du genauso wenig wie ich aber man sollte doch den arsch in der hose haben um die notsituation anderer völker sinnvoll zu reflektieren bzw. mit respekt zu begegnen.

natürlich muss jeder ( auch völker) mit dem arsch an die wand kommen. aber wenn man ewig & heute noch durch die vorteilsnahme anderer ausgebeutet wird muss man sich nicht wundern das solche menschen zu extremen handlungen fähig sind. stell dir vor einer der besetzerstaaten deutschlands würde heute noch die hälfte deines lohns kassieren ( für die taten deiner vorfahren) du hättest auch hass auf ihn & wenn deine bildung sehr gering wäre & du dadurch sehr leicht zu beeinflussen wärest (religion), würdest du vllt. auch menschen aus diesen unmenschlichen ländern töten...oder aber einfach versuchen deinem elend zu entkommen. ich habe es bereits häufiger hier geschrieben. aber nun nochma! NIEMAND geht ohne trifftigen grund aus seiner heimat weg!



> Ich erwarte das vom deutschen Volk gewählte Politiker, Politik für  dieses Volk machen, nicht für fremde. Warum muss man hier eigentlich  Selbstverständlichkeiten noch klären?



wir bzw. das kasperletheater im bundestag machen keine gesetze für andere sondern immer für den eigenen vorteil. is ja auch nicht schlimm...wir stehen ja auch nicht im elend! deine *selbstverständlichkeit* spiegelt sich in der vorteilsnahme der vorgängergenerationen auch wenn du für diese nichts kannst, ruhst du dich auf dieser aus & begründest dein handeln indirekt damit. solange du dich im vorteil wähnst is die welt in ordnung aber wenn du dich mal ungerecht behandelt fühlst sind alle böse...


----------



## Kaaruzo (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Ja ich reflektiere und komme zu dem Ergebnis, dass unsere Gesetzunggebung zum Thema Asyl menschlich genug ist.

Ich habe aber keinen Respekt für illegale Einwanderung. Warum sollte ich auch? Illegale Taten sind nunmal illegal.


----------



## sinchilla (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



> Ich habe aber keinen Respekt für illegale Einwanderung.


 danke! es ist gut zu wissen das es auch menschen gibt die einfach nur verhungern würden anstatt sich über gesetze hinweg zu setzen um ihre haut zu retten.

son gesetz steht nämlich weit über dem leben bzw. dem recht des einzelnen. somit würdest du die staatskasse anderer nicht belasten wenn es uns/dir mal schlecht ginge.

mir hingegen wären ländergrenzen völlig egal wenn ich denke das ich dort besser zurande komme. dass das land wo ich hin möchte dies vllt. anders sieht is ganz schön blöd! ich will doch nicht verhungern! also packe ich meinen koffer...mist hab ja eh nix, na egal! & versuche mir einen tunnel zu graben...

ab wann ist ein mensch für dich hilfebedürftig? wenn er ein baby ist? wenn er sehr alt ist? wenn er sehr arm ist? warum ist ein mensch einer anderen nation weniger hilfebedürftig? ist dieser mensch weniger wert? ist er nicht so menschlich wie wir deutschen? ist er selbst schuld an seiner misere? & muss diese somit auch selbst ausbaden, z.b. im mittelmeer auf großen "partyschiffen"....diese sind jedoch vergleichsweise teuer...das gro der menschen in not bleibt dort wo es ihnen schlecht geht( is ja auch ihre heimat) & versucht mit händen & füssen etwas zu erreichen...aber irgendwann is ende im gelände.

& kruppzeuch gibt es in jedem lande ergo is dies nicht nationenbedingt sondern durch die not bzw. dem vorteilswillen. das asylanten scheinbar mehr straftaten begehen ( ich hab keine quellen für ein für oder wider) liegt einfach darin das sie vllt. nicht durch ihre hände (kopp) geld verdienen können in deutschland. denn ihnen ist es per gesetzgebung untersagt hier geld zu verdienen mithilfe ihrer eigenen kraft bzw. dem willen es selbst machen zu wollen.


----------



## Ruptet (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Son leidiges Thema.... es gibt keine Patentlösung Leute.


----------



## Kaaruzo (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



sinchilla schrieb:


> danke! es ist gut zu wissen das es auch menschen gibt die einfach nur verhungern würden anstatt sich über gesetze hinweg zu setzen um ihre haut zu retten.
> 
> son gesetz steht nämlich weit über dem leben bzw. dem recht des einzelnen. somit würdest du die staatskasse anderer nicht belasten wenn es uns/dir mal schlecht ginge.



BAMF - Bundesamt für Migration und Flüchtlinge - Asylrecht

Zitat: Allgemeine Notsituationen wie Armut, Bürgerkriege, Naturkatastrophen oder Perspektivlosigkeit sind damit als Gründe für eine Asylgewährung grundsätzlich ausgeschlossen.

Dafür gibt es nunmal kein Asyl. Aber man kann immer noch ein Visum in Deutschland beantragen. Also nochmal, wo ist jetzt das Problem? Es gibt genug Möglichkeiten legal in unser Land einzureisen, warum soll ich also die illegale tolerieren oder gar gutheißen?



Ruptet schrieb:


> Son leidiges Thema.... es gibt keine Patentlösung Leute.



Klar gibt es die. Legale Einwanderung ermöglichen, illegale bekämpfen. Warum sollte das Einhalten von bestehenden Gesetzen keine Lösung sein?


----------



## Ruptet (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Ja...das sollte man auch knallhart durchziehen, wie hart es auch klingen mag, aber ich denk mal so einfach ist es nicht.
Vorallem für Deutschland, ein Schritt gegen die Massenzuwanderung und schon blickt die Weltgemeinschaft auf Nazi-Deutschland und das vierte Reich 

Mal im Ernst, natürlich muss man Menschen in Not helfen, das heißt aber nicht, dass man für Flüchtlinge zum heiligen Land mutiert. Auch hier gibt es, wie erwähnt, genug Menschen die am Existenzminimum leben, wieso ist für sie nichts da ? Wieso hilft man ihnen nicht, wo sie doch direkt vor unserer Haustüre leben.
Mann kann nicht allen Menschen helfen, es ist unmöglich.

Illegales zu tolerieren bringt höchstens eines, nämlich das es noch viel mehr Menschen tun werden, wenn die ersten erfolgreich waren.


----------



## sinchilla (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



> Warum sollte das Einhalten von bestehenden Gesetzen keine Lösung sein?


 hmmm...hat vor rund 70 jahren auch nicht geklappt...keine ahnung woran es haperte. ich denke der "gemeine" deutsche soldat war zu willenschwach ein 1000 jähriges reich aufbauen zu wollen vllt. wollten das aber auch andere nicht...



> Zitat: Allgemeine Notsituationen wie Armut, Bürgerkriege,  Naturkatastrophen oder Perspektivlosigkeit sind damit als Gründe für  eine Asylgewährung grundsätzlich ausgeschlossen.



na ein glück das wir in einem land geboren worden wo sich höchstens perspektivlosigkeit breit machen kann...



> Also nochmal, wo ist jetzt das Problem?


 das ein unterschied gemacht wird zwischen menschen die nicht die geile deutsche staatsbürgerschaft haben & denen die sie durch geburt (ohne eigenes zutun) erworben haben.



> Es gibt genug Möglichkeiten legal in unser Land einzureisen, warum soll ich also die illegale tolerieren oder gar gutheißen?


 richtig! vllt. würde so aus dem ein oder anderem hartz IV-er nochmal der wille quellen doch für eigen brot die hände zu benutzen...

warum die illegalen tolerieren oder gutheissen? weil manch einer aus deinen genannten gründen keine alternative hat. warum bekommen frauen für gleiche arbeit häufig weniger lohn? niemand muss etwas tolerieren aber sollte sich dann auch nicht wundern wenn man ihn im meer ersaufen lässt weil er per definition mensch 3.ter klassse ist. & der arbeitswillige gutmütige deutsche kann da auch schnell rein geraten...die sind eh an allem elend schuld

m.m.n. würde sich das ganz schnell selbst regulieren. die die arbeiten bzw. wollen, machen es.  die die kein bock haben flüchten in die leeren bananenrepubliken mit den geilen stränden... da wachsen die dinger schliesslich an den bäumen...

rechtfertigt ein gesetz in deinen augen deine not? ist die not durch bzw. mithilfe des gesetzes geringer?



> Zitat: Allgemeine Notsituationen wie Armut, Bürgerkriege,  Naturkatastrophen oder Perspektivlosigkeit sind damit als Gründe für  eine Asylgewährung grundsätzlich ausgeschlossen.



deswegen holt sich der staat freiwillig auch nur qualifiziertes personal ins land & raubt es damit den ländern wo es gebraucht werden würde, widerum arbeiten diese für weniger lohn als einheimische spezialisten...son blöder teufelskreis! also ganz einfach! wir lassen NIEMANDEN mehr rein & verrecken auf dem ganzen nazigold...

wenns so einfach wäre würde es ja gehen aber zu sagen du kommst hier net rein weil du per definition nicht hilfebedürftig bist bzw.  du kommst rein weil du unsere wirtschaft zumindest vordergründig ankurbelst is blasphemie.

in meinen augen ist wille & der schaffensdrang einer gemeinschaft nicht von einer nationalität abhängig sondern deren menschen. es gibt hier wie überall menschen die sich gern auf den lorbeeren ausruhen bzw. die lorbeeren anderer geniessen wollen. solchen menschen sollte natürlich der zugang verwehrt bleiben ( unabhängig der nationalität, weil diese keine definition folgern lässt). widerum sollte man menschen die vordergründig hilfe suchen die möglichkeit gewähren in dieser gesellschaft fuss zu fasssen. also dürfen z.b. asylbewerber arbeiten & sich am bescheidenen bildungssystem bewähren.
wenn jedoch offenbart wird das die hilfesuchenden, wie mindestens genauso viele einheimische, gar nicht willig sind sich selbst zu beweisen sollten sie ausgewiesen werden. die deutschen jedoch, die nicht wollen kann man schlecht per gesetz ausweisen( vor allem wohin). somit stehen wir vorm nächsten ( gleichen ) problem...wann fängt man an jemanden zu sanktionieren & wann hört man auf & was ist das recht dazu? die nationalität?


----------



## Kaaruzo (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



sinchilla schrieb:


> hmmm...hat vor rund 70 jahren auch nicht geklappt...keine ahnung woran es haperte. ich denke der "gemeine" deutsche soldat war zu willenschwach ein 1000 jähriges reich aufbauen zu wollen vllt. wollten das aber auch andere nicht...



Was hat das mit dem Thema zu tun?



sinchilla schrieb:


> na ein glück das wir in einem land geboren worden wo sich höchstens perspektivlosigkeit breit machen kann...



Richtig.



sinchilla schrieb:


> das ein unterschied gemacht wird zwischen menschen die nicht die geile deutsche staatsbürgerschaft haben & denen die sie durch geburt (ohne eigenes zutun) erworben haben.



So ist das Leben. Man kann die deutsche Staatsbürgerschaft doch auf legalem Wege erlagen. Nochmal wo ist das Problem?



sinchilla schrieb:


> richtig! vllt. würde so aus dem ein oder anderem hartz IV-er nochmal der wille quellen doch für eigen brot die hände zu benutzen...



Was haben Hartz IV Empfänger mit illegalen Einwandern zu tun?



sinchilla schrieb:


> warum die illegalen tolerieren oder gutheissen? weil manch einer aus deinen genannten gründen keine alternative hat.



Es gibt doch genau 4 Möglichkeiten:

1) Asylanspruch glaubhaft machen

2) Visum beantragen

3) Andere Länder außer Deutschland probieren

4) Bleiben wo man ist

Wo ist jetzt das Problem?



sinchilla schrieb:


> warum bekommen frauen für gleiche arbeit häufig weniger lohn?



Das hat jetzt nichts mit dem Thema zu tun, aber werden die Frauen gezwungen für weniger Lohn zu arbeiten? Wofür gibt es Einstellungsgespräche oder Gehaltsverhandlungen?



sinchilla schrieb:


> niemand muss etwas tolerieren aber sollte sich dann auch nicht wundern wenn man ihn im meer ersaufen lässt weil er per definition mensch 3.ter klassse ist. & der arbeitswillige gutmütige deutsche kann da auch schnell rein geraten...die sind eh an allem elend schuld



A) Warum sind welche Menschen, Menschen dritter Klasse?

B) Warum sin die Deutschen eh an allem schuld?



sinchilla schrieb:


> rechtfertigt ein gesetz in deinen augen deine not? ist die not durch bzw. mithilfe des gesetzes geringer?



Welches Gesetz rechtfertigt welche Not? Es fällt sehr schwer deinen Argumenten zu folgen. 



sinchilla schrieb:


> deswegen holt sich der staat freiwillig auch nur qualifiziertes personal ins land & raubt es damit den ländern wo es gebraucht werden würde, widerum arbeiten diese für weniger lohn als einheimische spezialisten...son blöder teufelskreis! also ganz einfach! wir lassen NIEMANDEN mehr rein & verrecken auf dem ganzen nazigold...



Welches "Nazigold"? Weißt du eigentlich ansatzweise worüber du redest? Macht nicht wirklich den Eindruck auf mich.



sinchilla schrieb:


> wenns so einfach wäre würde es ja gehen aber zu sagen du kommst hier net rein weil du per definition nicht hilfebedürftig bist bzw.  du kommst rein weil du unsere wirtschaft zumindest vordergründig ankurbelst is blasphemie.



Was hat jetzt Blasphemie damit zu tun? Dein Text wird mit jedem Absatz konfuser.



sinchilla schrieb:


> in meinen augen ist wille & der schaffensdrang einer gemeinschaft nicht von einer nationalität abhängig sondern deren menschen. es gibt hier wie überall menschen die sich gern auf den lorbeeren ausruhen bzw. die lorbeeren anderer geniessen wollen. solchen menschen sollte natürlich der zugang verwehrt bleiben ( unabhängig der nationalität, weil diese keine definition folgern lässt). widerum sollte man menschen die vordergründig hilfe suchen die möglichkeit gewähren in dieser gesellschaft fuss zu fasssen. also dürfen z.b. asylbewerber arbeiten & sich am bescheidenen bildungssystem bewähren.



Es gibt doch legale Möglichkeiten hier Fuß zu fassen. Entweder du beantragst Asyl und kannst das glaubhaft machen oder aber du beantragst ein Visum. Bitte wo ist jetzt das Problem? Das konntest du seit 3 Posts nicht benennen.



sinchilla schrieb:


> wenn jedoch offenbart wird das die hilfesuchenden, wie mindestens genauso viele einheimische, gar nicht willig sind sich selbst zu beweisen sollten sie ausgewiesen werden. die deutschen jedoch, die nicht wollen kann man schlecht per gesetz ausweisen( vor allem wohin). somit stehen wir vorm nächsten ( gleichen ) problem...wann fängt man an jemanden zu sanktionieren & wann hört man auf & was ist das recht dazu? die nationalität?



Man sanktioniert die Leute, die sich nicht an geltendes Recht in Deutschland halten. Wie du richtig festgestellt hast, können wir deutsche Staatsbürger nicht ausweisen, ergo bleiben die hier.

Nicht deutsche Staatsbürger kannst du nach unserem Gesetz sehr wohl ausweisen und mit Einreiseverboten belegen. Wo ist das Problem diese Möglichkeit zu nutzen? Wer sich an geltendes Recht hält, muss ja nicht damit rechnen ausgewiesen zu werden.


----------



## DarkScorpion (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Armut sollte immer in dem Land bekämpft  werden in welchem sie existiert.

Die Lösung ist und wird nie sein, alle armen nach Europa zu karren. 

Dies kann unsere Volkswirtschaft garnicht stemmen. 
 Wie gesagt entweder Legal her kommen (die berühmten Fachkräfte bekommen sehr einfach eine Greencard) oder weg bleiben.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Kennst du die Inschrift am Reichstagsgebäude? Da steht "Dem Deutschen Volke", nicht "Dem afrikanischen Volke".
> 
> Ich erwarte das vom deutschen Volk gewählte Politiker, Politik für dieses Volk machen, nicht für fremde. Warum muss man hier eigentlich Selbstverständlichkeiten noch klären?


Wenn du am Kühlregal an der guten " Deutschen Butter " vorbeikommst grüßt du die auch standesgemäß?


----------



## DarkScorpion (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Der war ganz flach, aber zeigt mal wieder das man gleich immer mit der Nazikeule geschlagen wird, wenn ma  pro Deutschland und nicht mehr pro ich muss Reue für etwas Zeigen was vor 97 Jahren ihren Anfang genommen hat


----------



## Kaaruzo (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wenn du am Kühlregal an der guten " Deutschen Butter " vorbeikommst grüßt du die auch standesgemäß?



Ich weiß nicht was trauriger ist. Die Tatsache, dass man solche (eigentlichen) Selbstverständlichkeiten erklären muss, wie, Politiker eines Landes, sollen Politik für das Volk eben jenes Land machen oder, dass manche Deutsche bei der Erklärung dieser Selbstverständlichkeit sofort in den Schuldkult verfallen müssen.

Nur mal zur Info, dass Reichstagsgebäude wurde 1894 fertiggestellt. Also 39 Jahre vor der Zeit auf die du anspielst.

Aber für manche hat Deutschland scheinbar nur von 1933 bis 1945 existiert.


----------



## Nightslaver (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nur mal zur Info, dass Reichstagsgebäude wurde 1894 fertiggestellt. Also 39 Jahre vor der Zeit auf die du anspielst.



Wobei die Inschrift erst seid 1916 am Reichstag zu finden ist.


----------



## Threshold (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Armut sollte immer in dem Land bekämpft  werden in welchem sie existiert.



Da kann die Eu ja mal voranschreiten und aufhören, die subventionierten Landwirtschaftsprodukte und Auswüchse der Lebensmittelindustrie nach Afrika zu verschiffen, die die dort heimische Industrie durch die Billigpreise kaputt macht.
Dann sollten sie mal aufhören, mit ihren Fischereischiffen die Küsten von Afrika leer zu fischen und den heimischen Fischern die Existenz zu rauben.
Ebenso sollten sie mal aufhören, den ganzen Elektroschrott, der in Europa so anfällt, nach Afrika zu verschiffen, der dort die Flüsse und Meeresbuchten verseucht.


----------



## Nightslaver (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Threshold schrieb:


> Da kann die Eu ja mal voranschreiten und aufhören, die subventionierten Landwirtschaftsprodukte und Auswüchse der Lebensmittelindustrie nach Afrika zu verschiffen, die die dort heimische Industrie durch die Billigpreise kaputt macht.
> Dann sollten sie mal aufhören, mit ihren Fischereischiffen die Küsten von Afrika leer zu fischen und den heimischen Fischern die Existenz zu rauben.
> Ebenso sollten sie mal aufhören, den ganzen Elektroschrott, der in Europa so anfällt, nach Afrika zu verschiffen, der dort die Flüsse und Meeresbuchten verseucht.



Tja dann sollten die Bürger der EU vieleicht mal deutlich machen das man so eine Politik nicht will und unterstützt.


----------



## DarkScorpion (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Dagegen spricht ja nichts. Und ich würde das alles sofort unterschreiben.
Aber das würde hier bisher eher selten gefordert. Es wurde immer nur gesagt das wir die Flüchtlinge aufnehmen müssen. Und das ist halt sehr kurzsichtig


----------



## Nightslaver (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Dagegen spricht ja nichts. Und ich würde das alles sofort unterschreiben.
> Aber das würde hier bisher eher selten gefordert. Es wurde immer nur gesagt das wir die Flüchtlinge aufnehmen müssen. Und das ist halt sehr kurzsichtig



Nicht weniger kurzsichtig als das Konsumverhalten der Europäer das ein Teil des Problems ist. 
Solange in allen Bereichen nur Kurzsichtigkeit herrscht wird sich nichts ändern und es werden kurzsichtige Entscheidungen und Lösungen gefällt, sowie nicht über Konsequenzen nachgedacht.
Sowohl die Bürger, als auch Politik müssten für weiterreichende Änderungen mal ihr Verhalten überdenken, ansonsten gibt es nur wie aktuell 2 Lösungen:

1) Leute verrecken lassen
2) Leute aufnehmen und sich selbst langfristig vor neue Probleme stellen


----------



## Kaaruzo (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Tja dann sollten die Bürger der EU vieleicht mal deutlich machen das man so eine Politik nicht will und unterstützt.



Bleibt da nur die Frage, welche Partei soll ich z.b. als Deutscher wählen, die sich aktiv gegen die EU ausspricht? Von den Parteien aus dem Bundestag tut das ja keine (höchstens vllt noch die Linke).

Die Parteien die sich gegen die EU aussprechen, sind hingegen aus anderen Gründen für mich nicht wählbar.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nicht weniger kurzsichtig als das Konsumverhalten der Europäer das ein Teil des Problems ist.
> Solange in allen Bereichen nur Kurzsichtigkeit herrscht wird sich nichts ändern und es werden kurzsichtige Entscheidungen und Lösungen gefällt, sowie nicht über Konsequenzen nachgedacht.
> Sowohl die Bürger, als auch Politik müssten für weiterreichende Änderungen mal ihr Verhalten überdenken, ansonsten gibt es nur wie aktuell 2 Lösungen:
> 
> ...



Oder Nr. 3) Die Leute aufnehmen die Asyl glaubhaft machen können oder ein Visum bekommen und die anderen abweisen bzw. abschieben. Ich verstehe nachwievor nicht, was an dieser Lösung schlecht sein soll.


----------



## Leob12 (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Armut sollte immer in dem Land bekämpft  werden in welchem sie existiert.
> 
> Die Lösung ist und wird nie sein, alle armen nach Europa zu karren.
> 
> ...



Tja, und wer ist an der Armut schuld die dort herrscht? 
Auf Afrika bezogen einerseits die Kolonialzeit, und nun sind es eben westliche Konzerne. 

Keiner redet davon alle nach Europa zu holen, wieso kommt ihr immer mit diesem populistischen Unsinn? 



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Dagegen spricht ja nichts. Und ich würde das alles sofort unterschreiben.
> Aber das würde hier bisher eher selten gefordert. Es wurde immer nur gesagt das wir die Flüchtlinge aufnehmen müssen. Und das ist halt sehr kurzsichtig


Flüchtlinge, welche um Leib und Leben fürchten müssen, muss man leider aufnehmen. 
Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge muss man eh nicht aufnehmen, das sage ich auch nicht, allerdings mangelt es hier einigen an Menschlichkeit und Empathie. 
Der eine redet so toll, ja, dann sollen sie halt legal einreisen. Die haben sicher immer ihren Pass dabei, deswegen ist es auch völlig egal wenn mal eben deren Dorf von irgendwelchen religiösen Fanatikern abgebrannt und zerstört wurde und man nur mit dem was man am Leib trägt davongekommen ist. 
Nein, wieso sollen die flüchten und in der Hoffnung auf ein besseres Leben? Völlig unverständlich. 

Wir haben klare Gesetze, wer Asyl bekommt und wer nicht. Das hindert mich aber nicht daran Verständnis für diese Menschen zu haben, mich zu fragen, warum sie denn nun nach Europa kommen und ihre Gründe sind sehr wohl nachvollziehbar, zumindest wenn man einen Funken Menschlichkeit besitzt. Wenn ich hier schon etwas lese von wegen "dem deutschen Volke", definier mir das deutsche Volk einmal. Wer zählt dazu? Leute die in Deutschland geboren wurden? Leute mit deutsche oder Doppelstaatsbürgerschaft? Leute die ihren Lebensmittelpunkt in Deutschland haben? 
Die deutsche Politik macht genug für das "deutsche Volk", dir wird kein Cent weggenommen wenn man Flüchtlinge aufnimmt.

Solange europäische Firmen in Afrika ihre Fabriken (welcher Art auch immer haben) und den Menschen vor Ort ihre Lebensgrundlage entziehen, solange braucht sich hier eigentlich keiner über die bösen Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge beschweren, denn jeder trägt seinen Teil, und sei er noch so klein, dazu bei. Das ist nunmal so, das kann man von heute auf morgen auch nicht ändern, aber sich einerseits über billige Produkte aus Afrika freuen und im Gegenzug sagen "nein bleibt in Afrika", das ist in meinen Augen traurig.


----------



## Nightslaver (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Oder Nr. 3) Die Leute aufnehmen die Asyl glaubhaft machen können oder ein Visum bekommen und die anderen abweisen bzw. abschieben. Ich verstehe nachwievor nicht, was an dieser Lösung schlecht sein soll.



Das wäre im wesentlichen mit Punkt 1 abgedeckt, wer seinen Anspruch glaubhaft machen kann muss nicht umkommen, alle anderen haben halt Pech gehabt.


----------



## Threshold (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Bleibt da nur die Frage, welche Partei soll ich z.b. als Deutscher wählen, die sich aktiv gegen die EU ausspricht? Von den Parteien aus dem Bundestag tut das ja keine (höchstens vllt noch die Linke).



Das hat ja erst mal nichts mit der EU zu tun, alle Staaten der EU befürworten das. weil die Neo liberalen ihnen das so diktieren.
Da werden Abkommen mit Afrikanischen Staaten ausgehandelt, um auf deren Hoheitsgewässern fischen zu dürfen, da werden Handelsverträge abgeschlossen, um denen das billig produzierte fleisch der EU Staaten aufs Auge zu drücken.
Und wenn sie den Handelsverträgen nicht nachgeben, droht man ihnen mit Strafzöllen. 

Das machen alle EU Staaten und vor allem Deutschland profitiert davon enorm.

Ist ja auch ganz logisch. Wenn ein Staat ein Handelsüberschuss hat, muss ein anderer Staat einen Handelsdefizit haben.+
Ergo hat er Schulden, Schulden bei dem Land, das sowieso schon reicher ist und Forderungen stellen kann.


----------



## Kaaruzo (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Flüchtlinge, welche um Leib und Leben fürchten müssen, muss man leider aufnehmen.



Wenn sie einen Anspruch nach § 16 a GG glaubhaft machen können, ja. Sonst nicht.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge muss man eh nicht aufnehmen, das sage ich auch nicht, allerdings mangelt es hier einigen an Menschlichkeit und Empathie.



Perspektivlosigkeit, Armut, Naturkatastrophen und Bürgerkriege sind nunmal keine Gründe die einen Asylanspruch bedingen.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Der eine redet so toll, ja, dann sollen sie halt legal einreisen. Die haben sicher immer ihren Pass dabei, deswegen ist es auch völlig egal wenn mal eben deren Dorf von irgendwelchen religiösen Fanatikern abgebrannt und zerstört wurde und man nur mit dem was man am Leib trägt davongekommen ist.



Dann ist das Land schuld, dass seine Bürger nicht schützen kann. Ist es der Staat selbst, de diese Situation schafft (sprich staatliche Verfolgung) ist doch ein Punkt gegeben um einen Asylanspruch zu bedingen. Ich sehe immer noch kein Problem.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Nein, wieso sollen die flüchten und in der Hoffnung auf ein besseres Leben? Völlig unverständlich.



Richtig.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Wir haben klare Gesetze, wer Asyl bekommt und wer nicht. Das hindert mich aber nicht daran Verständnis für diese Menschen zu haben, mich zu fragen, warum sie denn nun nach Europa kommen und ihre Gründe sind sehr wohl nachvollziehbar, zumindest wenn man einen Funken Menschlichkeit besitzt.



Ich habe keine Verständnis für illegale Einwanderung. Jeder Mensch der legal in dieses Land einwandert ist mir willkommen. Jeder illegale nicht.  



Leob12 schrieb:


> Wenn ich hier schon etwas lese von wegen "dem deutschen Volke", definier mir das deutsche Volk einmal. Wer zählt dazu? Leute die in Deutschland geboren wurden? Leute mit deutsche oder Doppelstaatsbürgerschaft? Leute die ihren Lebensmittelpunkt in Deutschland haben?



GG - Einzelnorm
StAG - Einzelnorm



Leob12 schrieb:


> Die deutsche Politik macht genug für das "deutsche Volk", dir wird kein Cent weggenommen wenn man Flüchtlinge aufnimmt.



Solange es in Deutschland Deutsche gibt, die auf Hartz IV angewiesen sind, insbesondere Kinder, nein solange macht die Politik nicht genug fürs deutsche Volk. Und außerdem, die Politiker eines Landes können nie "genug" für das eigenen Volk machen.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Solange europäische Firmen in Afrika ihre Fabriken (welcher Art auch immer haben) und den Menschen vor Ort ihre Lebensgrundlage entziehen, solange braucht sich hier eigentlich keiner über die bösen Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge beschweren, denn jeder trägt seinen Teil, und sei er noch so klein, dazu bei. Das ist nunmal so, das kann man von heute auf morgen auch nicht ändern, aber sich einerseits über billige Produkte aus Afrika freuen und im Gegenzug sagen "nein bleibt in Afrika", das ist in meinen Augen traurig.



Das ist Kapitalismus. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das wäre im wesentlichen mit Punkt 1 abgedeckt, wer seinen Anspruch glaubhaft machen kann muss nicht umkommen, alle anderen haben halt Pech gehabt.


 Richtig. Also wo ist das Problem?



Threshold schrieb:


> Das hat ja erst mal nichts mit der EU zu tun, alle Staaten der EU befürworten das. weil die Neo liberalen ihnen das so diktieren.
> Da werden Abkommen mit Afrikanischen Staaten ausgehandelt, um auf deren Hoheitsgewässern fischen zu dürfen, da werden Handelsverträge abgeschlossen, um denen das billig produzierte fleisch der EU Staaten aufs Auge zu drücken.
> Und wenn sie den Handelsverträgen nicht nachgeben, droht man ihnen mit Strafzöllen.
> 
> ...



Ist ja auch irgendwie die Schuld der afrikanischen Länder oder? Andere Länder können es ja auch.


----------



## Leob12 (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Ok, bei dir rede ich gegen eine Wand, eine Wand von Unverständnis und mangelnder Empathie. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Perspektivlosigkeit, Armut, Naturkatastrophen und Bürgerkriege sind nunmal keine Gründe die einen Asylanspruch bedingen.


Sind in deinen Augen auch sicher keine Gründe sich von seiner Heimat zu verabschieden.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Dann ist das Land schuld, dass seine Bürger nicht schützen kann. Ist es der Staat selbst, de diese Situation schafft (sprich staatliche Verfolgung) ist doch ein Punkt gegeben um einen Asylanspruch zu bedingen. Ich sehe immer noch kein Problem.


Genau, die Afrikaner sind alle selbst schuld das es ihnen nicht so gut geht. Der Westen trägt keine Schuld daran. 
Nein, sie haben sich alle ihr Schicksal ausgesucht in Afrika geboren zu werden. Du wurdest irgendwo in Europa geboren, hattest Glück, ganz einfach. Bist du stolz auf dein Vaterland? 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das ist Kapitalismus.


Stimmt, und im Kapitalismus gibt es Wanderbewegungen dorthin, wo das Kapital vorhanden ist. Wo ist nun das Problem? 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ist ja auch irgendwie die Schuld der afrikanischen Länder oder? Andere Länder können es ja auch.


Hast du dich mal ganz kurz mit der Geschichte des Kontinents vertraut gemacht? Aufgrund jahrelanger Fremdbestimmung, Unterdrückung und der gewaltsamen EInführung des Kapitalismus geht es dem Großteil auf diesem Kontinent so schlecht. Daran sind sie nicht selbst schuld. Wahrscheinlich findest du auch da wieder einen Grund. Außerdem sind diese Gebilde, die du als Länder bezeichnest, irgendwelche willkürlich festgelegten Gebiete, die von den Kolonialisten so festgelegt wurden. 
So gesehen kann man jedem "Staat" oder Menschen vorwerfen, selbst schuld an Armut, Krieg, Hungernot oder Obdachlosigkeit zu sein. Warum den Menschen in Syrien helfen, selbst schuld. 
Warum irgendwelchen mitteleuropäischen Obdachlosen helfen? Sind selbst schuld, andere schaffen es ja auch. Warum irgendwelchen Müttern Kindergeld zahlen, andere brauchen es ja auch nicht. 
Ob du es nun hören willst oder nicht, auf diese Weise kann man jede Ungerechtigkeit argumentieren. 
Rassismus in den USA? Sind die Afroamerikaner selbst schuld, woanders geht es doch auch. 
Ich kann weiter machen, will ich aber nicht weil das unter meinem Niveau ist. Eine derartige Argumentationsschiene ist widerlich, erfordert kein Nachdenken, keine Empathie.


----------



## DarkScorpion (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Legal sollen sie ja hingehen einsieht wollen. Wenn wir in Europa einen Bedarf an deren Qualifikation haben, können sie gerne eine Greencard beantragen. 

Haben wir hier in Europa keinen Bedarf, dann werde  sie sehr wahrscheinlich auch keine Arbeit hier finden und liegen dem Staat auf der Tasche. Und das brauchen wir nicht ht


----------



## Kaaruzo (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Ok, bei dir rede ich gegen eine Wand, eine Wand von Unverständnis und mangelnder Empathie.



Wo ist der Zusammenhang von meiner Empathie und unseren Gesetzten, auf deren Einhaltung ich bestehe?



Leob12 schrieb:


> Sind in deinen Augen auch sicher keine Gründe sich von seiner Heimat zu verabschieden.



Klar sind das Gründe. Nur halt keine Asylgründe. Es gibt doch noch die Möglichkeit des Visums.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Genau, die Afrikaner sind alle selbst schuld das es ihnen nicht so gut geht. Der Westen trägt keine Schuld daran.



Die afrikanische Länder sind im Durchschnitt seit 50-70 Jahren Unabhängig. Andere Länder haben es in der Zeit auch zu etwas gebracht, z.b. Indien. 

Ja, wenn sie nicht vorwärts kommen, sind sie selbst schuld.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Nein, sie haben sich alle ihr Schicksal ausgesucht in Afrika geboren zu werden.



Sie können ihr Land doch verlassen und legal in ein anderes einwandern.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Du wurdest irgendwo in Europa geboren, hattest Glück, ganz einfach.



So ist das im Leben, manche haben Glück, andere nicht. 



Leob12 schrieb:


> Bist du stolz auf dein Vaterland?



Was hat meine Einstellung zu meinem Land, mit der Forderung nach der Einhaltung der Gesetze eben jenes Landes zu tun?



Leob12 schrieb:


> Stimmt, und im Kapitalismus gibt es Wanderbewegungen dorthin, wo das Kapital vorhanden ist. Wo ist nun das Problem?



Solange diese Bewegung im Einklang mit den Gesetzen der Ländern stattfindet, in die die Bewegung geht, gibt es kein Problem.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Hast du dich mal ganz kurz mit der Geschichte des Kontinents vertraut gemacht?



Ja habe ich.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Aufgrund jahrelanger Fremdbestimmung, Unterdrückung und der gewaltsamen EInführung des Kapitalismus geht es dem Großteil auf diesem Kontinent so schlecht.



Das ist (je nach Land) ca. 50-70 Jahre her.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Daran sind sie nicht selbst schuld.



Daran was passiert ist nicht, daran was seitdem passiert ist schon.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Außerdem sind diese Gebilde, die du als Länder bezeichnest, irgendwelche willkürlich festgelegten Gebiete, die von den Kolonialisten so festgelegt wurden.



Es steht den Ländern doch frei, bilaterale Abkommen über neue Grenzen zu vereinbaren.



Leob12 schrieb:


> So gesehen kann man jedem "Staat" oder Menschen vorwerfen, selbst schuld an Armut, Krieg, Hungernot oder Obdachlosigkeit zu sein.



Richtig, dass kann man.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Warum den Menschen in Syrien helfen, selbst schuld.



Gewissermaßen schon, ja.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Warum irgendwelchen mitteleuropäischen Obdachlosen helfen? Sind selbst schuld, andere schaffen es ja auch. Warum irgendwelchen Müttern Kindergeld zahlen, andere brauchen es ja auch nicht.



Sofern es keine deutschen Staatsangehörigen sind, ja sehe ich genauso. Sollen doch deren Ländern, dass bezahlen.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Ob du es nun hören willst oder nicht, auf diese Weise kann man jede Ungerechtigkeit argumentieren.



Richtig, kann man.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Rassismus in den USA? Sind die Afroamerikaner selbst schuld, woanders geht es doch auch.



Stimmt, die können in den USA ja nicht mal Präsident werden. 



Leob12 schrieb:


> Ich kann weiter machen, will ich aber nicht weil das unter meinem Niveau ist.



Dann lass es, niemand zwingt dich dazu. Am aller wenigsten ich.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Eine derartige Argumentationsschiene ist widerlich, erfordert kein Nachdenken, keine Empathie.



Ich verweise auf meinen Starttext.


----------



## Threshold (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ist ja auch irgendwie die Schuld der afrikanischen Länder oder? Andere Länder können es ja auch.



Was bleibt denn übrig, wenn man von Europäern kolonialisiert, ausgebeutet, unterdrückt, getötet und dann willkürlich zusammengeworfen wird?
Heiteres Leben?


----------



## Verminaard (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Natuerlich ist nur der Kolonialismus an Vielem Schuld.
Haben nicht alle Menschen irgendwann mal auf der gleichen Stufe angefangen? 
Einige haben sich anders entwickelt als Andere. Es wurden doch auch Gruppen von Menschen gefunden die auf einem Entwicklungsstand stehen geblieben sind.
Aber natuerlich ist fuer das Alles der Europaer schuld. 

Ich finde es hier auch schrecklich, wenn jemand anderer Meinung ist, das sofort die Schuld und im schlimmsten Fall Nazikeule geschwungen wird.
Es gibt einfach keine "ist total richtig" oder "ist total falsch" Meinung hier.
Es gibt viel zu viele Faktoren die beruecksichtigt werden muessen und jeder hat eher einen anderen Fokus.
In unserer achsotoleranten Zeit sollte man auch Meinungen haben duerfen, die nicht unbedingt dem allgemeinen Trend folgen, ohne gleich als schlechter Mensch abgestempelt zu werden.
Seltsamerweise wird immer Toleranz gefordert, aber das oft nur in eine Richtung.

Ja wir haben Glueck gehabt hier in diesen Regionen geboren zu sein. Haette auch anders kommen koennen, ist es nicht.
Was ist daran so schlimm eher bevorzugt auf sich selbst und sein Umfeld zu schauen? Ist man dadurch gleich ein Nazi oder was kommt hier jetzt?
Fehlende Empathie oder Menschlichkeit? Gefaehrliches Pflaster solche Aussagen.

Wieso erzaehlt eigentlich keiner was der Kolonialismus diesen Voelkern gebracht hat?
Bei diesen halben Argumentationsweisen muss ich immer an das denken:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BbOedZN3Sb4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Threshold (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Wieso erzaehlt eigentlich keiner was der Kolonialismus diesen Voelkern gebracht hat?



Was hat denn der Kolonialismus den Ureinwohnern Amerikas oder Australiens gebracht?
Genau, den Tod.
Wieso müssen die Europäer eigentlich jedem ihr Idealbild einer Welt mit Gewalt aufdrücken?


----------



## Verminaard (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Threshold schrieb:


> Was hat denn der Kolonialismus den Ureinwohnern Amerikas oder Australiens gebracht?
> Genau, den Tod.
> Wieso müssen die Europäer eigentlich jedem ihr Idealbild einer Welt mit Gewalt aufdrücken?



Wir werden ja gerade jetzt von Indianerflüchtlingen und Aborignieflüchtlingen die politisch und religioes in ihrer Heimat verfolgt werden ueberflutet.
Aber schoen das du etwas zum Kolonialismus beigetragen hast.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Der war ganz flach, aber zeigt mal wieder das man gleich immer mit der Nazikeule geschlagen wird, wenn ma  pro Deutschland und nicht mehr pro ich muss Reue für etwas Zeigen was vor 97 Jahren ihren Anfang genommen hat


Ich schlage nicht mit der Keule nur der Nachtrag zu der Inschrift machte es halt Rassistisch und ich habe ja nirgnds die NS Zeit erwähnt



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht was trauriger ist. Die Tatsache, dass man solche (eigentlichen) Selbstverständlichkeiten erklären muss, wie, Politiker eines Landes, sollen Politik für das Volk eben jenes Land machen oder, dass manche Deutsche bei der Erklärung dieser Selbstverständlichkeit sofort in den Schuldkult verfallen müssen.
> 
> Nur mal zur Info, dass Reichstagsgebäude wurde 1894 fertiggestellt. Also 39 Jahre vor der Zeit auf die du anspielst.
> 
> Aber für manche hat Deutschland scheinbar nur von 1933 bis 1945 existiert.


Siehe oben und die Zeit der Burgen, Schutzwälle und Mauern ist eben nicht mehr existent.


----------



## DarkScorpion (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wenn du am Kühlregal an der guten " Deutschen Butter " vorbeikommst grüßt du die auch standesgemäß?


Ah ja und wie meintest du dann dieses?


----------



## Verminaard (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich schlage nicht mit der Keule nur der Nachtrag zu der Inschrift machte es halt Rassistisch und ich habe ja nirgnds die NS Zeit erwähnt



Ich nehme mal an du setzt eine Grundintelligenz der teilnehmenden Diskutanten voraus und verwendest so einen Seitenhieb, deutsche Butter extra in Anführungsstriche gesetzt gepaart mit "standesgemaeßem Gruß".
Und ploetzlich willst du nichts von einer Nazikeule wissen?

Willst du jetzt alle, an die es gerichtet war, kollektiv beleidigen?


Steh doch zu deiner Aussage.

Keine Sorge, ich akzeptiere viele verschiedene Meinungen 


Was ich nicht mag, sind Leute die sich verbiegen und politisch ueberkorrekt sind, egal obs angebracht ist oder nicht, egal ob es die eigene Meinung wiederspiegelt oder nicht.
Und Leute die auf Biegen und Brechen recht haben muessen. Dann werden halt irgendwelche Argumente hergenommen oder komplett aus dem Kontex gerissen.
Hauptsache man hat das letzte und vermeintlich richtige Wort.




Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Siehe oben und die Zeit der Burgen, Schutzwälle und Mauern ist eben nicht mehr existent.


Genausowenig die Kolonialzeit. Oder das finstere Mittelalter, gepraegt von der Kirche.
Hat uns alle beeinflusst, aber heutzutage irrelevant.
Trotzdem werden hier einzelne Sachen rausgepickt und irgendwelche Argumente konstruiert.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Möglichkeit 2 setzt eben nicht Möglichkeit 1 voraus. Das sind zwei völlig unterschiedliche Vorgänge.



Ach ja? Wie bitte schön reichst du denn von Nigeria aus deinen Asylantrag persönlich in einer deutschen Amtsstube ein, wenn du mangels Visum nicht legal nach Deutschland einreisen kannst?





Kaaruzo schrieb:


> BAMF - Bundesamt für Migration und Flüchtlinge - Asylrecht



Natürlich wäre es unangemessen die geiste Anstrengung zu erwarten, auch den zweiten Link anzuklicken, auf den inhaltlich sogar verwiesen wird
BAMF - Bundesamt für Migration und Flüchtlinge - subsidiärer Schutz

"... wird als subsidiär Schutzberechtigter anerkannt, wenn er stichhaltige Gründe für die Annahme vorgebracht hat, dass ihm in seinem Herkunftsland ein ernsthafter Schaden droht.

Als ernsthafter Schaden gilt:
...
- eine ernsthafte individuelle Bedrohung des Lebens oder der Unversehrtheit einer Zivilperson infolge willkürlicher Gewalt im Rahmen eines internationalen oder innerstaatlichen bewaffneten Konflikts."




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wobei die Inschrift erst seid 1916 am Reichstag zu finden ist.



Ein Zeitpunkt, der mit dem vorrangegangen zwei Dinge gemeinsam hat
1. Teile Afrikas zählten zu Deutschland
2. Die damalige Rechtssprechung und die damalige Einstellung gegenüber Bewohnern anderer Kontinente unterscheiden sich grundsätzlich von der heutigen. Und jeder, der ernsthaft der Meinung wäre, dass ein Verweis auf diese Zeiten ein pauschal sinnvolles Argument in einer Dikussion über das hier und jetzt ist, braucht sich nun echt zu wundern, wenn er im nächsten Schritt mit weiteren Zeitgenossen 20 Jahre später assoziiert wird, die zufällig auch seine Ansichten vertreten haben...


----------



## Kaaruzo (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ach ja? Wie bitte schön reichst du denn von Nigeria aus deinen Asylantrag persönlich in einer deutschen Amtsstube ein, wenn du mangels Visum nicht legal nach Deutschland einreisen kannst?



Reist er ohne Visum nach Deutschland ein, kann er sich doch bei der nächsten Behörde melden, zwecks Asylprüfung.

Erst wenn die seinen Antrag ablehnt, muss er zurück. Kommt er dabei über Land, dass zu Dublin II gehört, muss er in dieses Land zurück.

Problem gelöst. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Natürlich wäre es unangemessen die geiste Anstrengung zu erwarten, auch den zweiten Link anzuklicken, auf den inhaltlich sogar verwiesen wird
> BAMF - Bundesamt für Migration und Flüchtlinge - subsidiärer Schutz
> 
> "... wird als subsidiär Schutzberechtigter anerkannt, wenn er stichhaltige Gründe für die Annahme vorgebracht hat, dass ihm in seinem Herkunftsland ein ernsthafter Schaden droht.
> ...



Hunger und Armut fallen also auch hier flach.


----------



## Nightslaver (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ein Zeitpunkt, der mit dem vorrangegangen zwei Dinge gemeinsam hat
> 1. Teile Afrikas zählten zu Deutschland
> 2. Die damalige Rechtssprechung und die damalige Einstellung gegenüber Bewohnern anderer Kontinente unterscheiden sich grundsätzlich von der heutigen. Und jeder, der ernsthaft der Meinung wäre, dass ein Verweis auf diese Zeiten ein pauschal sinnvolles Argument in einer Dikussion über das hier und jetzt ist, braucht sich nun echt zu wundern, wenn er im nächsten Schritt mit weiteren Zeitgenossen 20 Jahre später assoziiert wird, die zufällig auch seine Ansichten vertreten haben...



Ich bringe da garnichts als Argument an, ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen das die Inschrift "Dem Deutschen Volke" halt erst später hinzu gefügt wurde und nicht von Anfang an auf dem Reichstagsgebäude prangerte, was man im Ursprungspost so hätte auffassen können. 
Das Rechtssprechnung und Empfinden der Menschen damals nicht mit heute vergleichbar sind ist mir auch bewust, das trifft aber fast immer zu sobald man Geschichtsabschnitte diesbezüglich vergleichen will die 50-100 Jahre auseinander liegen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Der war ganz flach, aber zeigt mal wieder das man gleich immer mit der Nazikeule geschlagen wird, wenn ma  pro Deutschland und nicht mehr pro ich muss Reue für etwas Zeigen was vor 97 Jahren ihren Anfang genommen hat





DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Ah ja und wie meintest du dann dieses?


Nimm einfach das Reich davor

Das Problem als solches ist doch das es auf dem hiesigen Kontinent kein Auffanglager / Flüchtlingslager gibt wo man seine möglichen Ansprüche geltend machen könnte


----------



## Kaaruzo (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Nimm einfach das Reich davor



Und was war am deutschen Kaiserreich verkehrt? Das war nicht besser oder schlechter als die übrigen Länder in Europa zu der Zeit.



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Das Problem als solches ist doch das es auf dem hiesigen Kontinent kein Auffanglager / Flüchtlingslager gibt wo man seine möglichen Ansprüche geltend machen könnte



Wozu auch Lager? Wenn man nur die 2% reinlässt die einen Anspruch nach § 16a GG haben, braucht  man keine Lager. Dann sind es nämlich keinen Massen mehr, die zu uns kommen.


----------



## Leob12 (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Natuerlich ist nur der Kolonialismus an Vielem Schuld.
> Haben nicht alle Menschen irgendwann mal auf der gleichen Stufe angefangen?
> Einige haben sich anders entwickelt als Andere. Es wurden doch auch Gruppen von Menschen gefunden die auf einem Entwicklungsstand stehen geblieben sind.
> Aber natuerlich ist fuer das Alles der Europaer schuld.


In Falle von Afrika ist Europa und Amerika großteils an den Problemen schuld, die dort unten herrschen. Das ist nunmal so. 
Indianer im Amazons leben ohne Probleme, sofern sie in Ruhe gelassen werden. Ist das nun schlimm? 
Oder legitimierst du auf diese Weise Unterdrückung und Ausbeutung, was ich nicht hoffe. 



> Ich finde es hier auch schrecklich, wenn jemand anderer Meinung ist, das sofort die Schuld und im schlimmsten Fall Nazikeule geschwungen wird.
> Es gibt einfach keine "ist total richtig" oder "ist total falsch" Meinung hier.
> Es gibt viel zu viele Faktoren die beruecksichtigt werden muessen und jeder hat eher einen anderen Fokus.
> In unserer achsotoleranten Zeit sollte man auch Meinungen haben duerfen, die nicht unbedingt dem allgemeinen Trend folgen, ohne gleich als schlechter Mensch abgestempelt zu werden.
> Seltsamerweise wird immer Toleranz gefordert, aber das oft nur in eine Richtung.


Wer schwingt denn wieder die böse Nazikeule? 
Toleranz bedeutet nicht, das man jede noch so intolerante Meinung akzeptieren muss. Der Nazi fordert Toleranz für seine rassistische und fremdenfeindliche Meinung, ja, das wäre richtig toll. 
Das ist jetzt ein ganz allgemeines Statement, nicht auf jemanden hier bezogen. Du verstehst hoffentlich was ich meine. 



> Ja wir haben Glueck gehabt hier in diesen Regionen geboren zu sein. Haette auch anders kommen koennen, ist es nicht.
> Was ist daran so schlimm eher bevorzugt auf sich selbst und sein Umfeld zu schauen? Ist man dadurch gleich ein Nazi oder was kommt hier jetzt?
> Fehlende Empathie oder Menschlichkeit? Gefaehrliches Pflaster solche Aussagen.


Es ist dann schlimm wenn man den Geburtsort als ausschlaggebendes Merkmal für Hilfe oder Unterstützung festmacht. Jemandem zu helfen weil er weiß (oder "europäisch" ist) und jemandem nicht zu helfen weil er das nicht ist, ist rassistisch. 
Es schaut jeder zuerst auf sein eigenes Umfeld, das ist logisch und verständlich. Nur solche Sprüche wie "Österreicher zuerst" (Wahlspruch einer gewissen Partei bei uns) sind eben rassistisch, denn das implizierst das Österreicher wichtiger sind, was einfach nur Unfug ist. 



Verminaard schrieb:


> Wir werden ja gerade jetzt von Indianerflüchtlingen und Aborignieflüchtlingen die politisch und religioes in ihrer Heimat verfolgt werden ueberflutet.
> Aber schoen das du etwas zum Kolonialismus beigetragen hast.


Was willst du mit der stumpfen Polemik erreichen? Das man dich nicht ernst nehmen kann? 



> Genausowenig die Kolonialzeit. Oder das finstere Mittelalter, gepraegt von der Kirche.
> Hat uns alle beeinflusst, aber heutzutage irrelevant.
> Trotzdem werden hier einzelne Sachen rausgepickt und irgendwelche Argumente konstruiert.


Tatsächlich? Ob die afrikanischen Ländern, bzw die Geschicke der Länder nun von Staaten oder Organisationen wie dem IWF oder der Weltbank oder großen, global agierenden Firmen gelenkt werden ist doch völlig egal, es kommt auf dasselbe raus. 
Ach ja, das Mittelalter war nicht finster, aber egal  
Und es ist heutzutage immer noch nicht irrelevant weil gewisse Regeln der Kirche ihren Ursprung in dieser Zeit haben, ergo betrifft uns das Geschehen von vor ein paar Jahrhunderten immer noch.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



> Und was war am deutschen Kaiserreich verkehrt?


Zu viel Macht in einer Hand


> Wozu auch Lager? ... Dann sind es nämlich keinen Massen mehr, die zu uns kommen.


Es würde dann vielleicht nix versickern und man hätte einen Punkt gehabt von wo man den Zugang in geordnete Bahnen regeln können


----------



## Kaaruzo (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Zu viel Macht in einer Hand



Nicht mehr als in anderen Länder zu der Zeit.



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Es würde dann vielleicht nix versickern und man hätte einen Punkt gehabt von wo man den Zugang in geordnete Bahnen regeln können



Würde man nur diese 2% reinlassen, geben es Zugang in geordneten Bahnen. Es sind die hundertausenden die keinen Anspruch haben, die die Zuwandernung chaotisch machen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Reist er ohne Visum nach Deutschland ein, kann er sich doch bei der nächsten Behörde melden, zwecks Asylprüfung.



Wenn er ohne Visum, d.h. illegal, einreist, wird er nach deiner Logik direkt wieder zurückgeschickt und kann rein gar nichts machen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Asylprüfung findet doch vor Ort statt. Erst wenn er nach einer abgewiesenn oder erfolglosen Asylprüfung noch in Deutschland ist, hält er sich illegal auf. Oder wenn er sich gar nicht erst der Asylprüfung stellt.


----------



## Cleriker (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Ich weiß das kommt jetzt komisch. In dem Kindergarten in den meine Kinder gehen, wurde aber gerade viel wegen Nepal gemacht und wird auch schon des öfteren über Afrika geredet.
Dazu wurde auch diese extrem simple Zusammenfassung herangezogen. Diese spricht zwar nur die gröbsten Denkansätze an, trifft es aber dennoch:

Der Kinderspiegel: Warum sind viele Menschen in Afrika so arm? - Wirtschaft - Tagesspiegel Mobil

Aus meiner persönlichen Erfahrung dort und mit Menschen und Organisationen die dort tätig sind/waren kann ich sagen, dass das größte Problem tatsächlich die dortigen Staatsaparate sind. 
Hier wird gern gegen die europäischen Konzerne geschimpft, das ist auch nicht so falsch. Tatsache ist aber, dass die Regierungen und Machthaber das so wollen. Ohne deren mitspielen, ginge so etwas doch überhaupt nicht.

Zusätzlich sage ich es noch einmal...
Unterschätzt nicht die Menschen selbst dort. Mit unserer Denkweise ist deren nicht zu vergleichen. Sehr viele Menschen dort kümmert es einen Dreck wie es den Nachbarvölkern geht und akzeptieren das gegenseitige abschlachten und sehen auch nicht was falsch daran ist, sich an diesen Umständen zu bereichern. 

Im Norden sieht das aber alles wieder ganz anders aus als im Süden. Wenn man einfach über Afrikaner spricht, ist das als würde man auch US Bürger mit Norweger, Italiener, Romänen (sagt man das so?) und Chinesen gleichsetzen. Man muss da deutlich unterscheiden. Die Menschen im Norden beispielsweise die jetzt von Krieg bedroht sind, haben sich vieles selbst so ausgesucht und sind von der Kolonialisierung schon weit entfernt. In der Mitte, oder dem Süden sieht's anders aus. Da gibt's noch echte Buschvölker die leicht zu manipulieren sind. Sie glauben an Götter und nicht an Krankheiten.
Dich ihren Glauben und ihre Erziehung ist der Norden eh sehr hart drauf. Der Weg zum Krieg ist da kein weiter. Bei den wirklich armen Nationen sieht's anders aus, aber auch hier hat man viel selbst zu tragen. Hier wird Aids einfach ignoriert, fröhlich weiter geschwängert (leider viel durch Vergewaltigung) und so ist es natürlich schwer, auf die Beine zu kommen. Ich führe das deshalb an, weil ein sehr großer Teil des Hungers und der Armut daher rührt. Da hilft auch keine Entwicklungshilfe.

Worauf ich eigentlich hinaus wollte:
Über welche Flüchtlinge reden wir denn nun? Eher die Syrer, denen ihre selbst gemachte Politik nun die aktuelle Situation beschert hat und die jetzt vor dem Krieg fliehen, den sie sich (quasi) ausgesucht haben, oder reden wir von Hungerleidenden Dörfern, fernab der Zivilisation? 
Die Menschen im Norden sind genauso weit entwickelt wie wir hier in Europa, haben sich aber mit unmenschlichen Strafen und religiösen Regeln angefreundet. Jetzt haben sie Probleme die genau daher rühren und es lag nicht an mangelnder Bildung.


----------



## Rolk (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Cleriker schrieb:


> ...Worauf ich eigentlich hinaus wollte:
> Über welche Flüchtlinge reden wir denn nun? Eher die Syrer, denen ihre selbst gemachte Politik nun die aktuelle Situation beschert hat und die jetzt vor dem Krieg fliehen, den sie sich (quasi) ausgesucht haben, oder reden wir von Hungerleidenden Dörfern, fernab der Zivilisation?
> Die Menschen im Norden sind genauso weit entwickelt wie wir hier in Europa, haben sich aber mit unmenschlichen Strafen und religiösen Regeln angefreundet. Jetzt haben sie Probleme die genau daher rühren und es lag nicht an mangelnder Bildung.



Ursprünglich gings mal um diejenigen die es bis zu uns geschafft haben und die sind eher selten aus Dörfern fernab der Zivilisation. Worum es jetzt geht bin ich mir nicht sicher.


----------



## Leob12 (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich weiß das kommt jetzt komisch. In dem Kindergarten in den meine Kinder gehen, wurde aber gerade viel wegen Nepal gemacht und wird auch schon des öfteren über Afrika geredet.
> Dazu wurde auch diese extrem simple Zusammenfassung herangezogen. Diese spricht zwar nur die gröbsten Denkansätze an, trifft es aber dennoch:
> 
> Der Kinderspiegel: Warum sind viele Menschen in Afrika so arm? - Wirtschaft - Tagesspiegel Mobil


So eine komplizierte und vielschichtige Thematik ist wirklich schwer auf das Nötigste herunterzubrechen, vor allem für den Kindergarten. Die Kinder sind in dem Fall gar nicht reif für solche Dinge, und die Wörter in dem Spiegel-Artikel sind auch teilweise unbekannt. 
Was bringt es mit kleinen Kindern über so etwas auf Basis eines solchen textes zu lesen und zu sprechen? Mir ist schon klar das die Betreuerinnen keinen Doktor in Geschichte und Politische Bildung haben, aber in dem Artikel wird sehr viel verallgemeinert, und das ist in meinen Augen relativ schlecht. 
Einerseits ist es zu einfach, die Schuld auf die momentan herrschenden Personen (sind teilweise keine Politiker) zu schieben. Oft sind jene, welche durch Waffengewalt an die Macht gekommen sind, und das sind viele, natürlich weniger am Wohl der Bevölkerung interessiert als jemand der demokratisch gewählt wurde. Ausnahmen bestätigen wie immer die Regel. 
Hier wird Europa als "Bösewicht" dargestellt, als alleiniger (neben den Politikern), von den USA fehlt jede Spur. Sehr komisch, und meines Erachtens ganz einfach falsch. Die Kindern können sich unter "Amerika" gleich viel vorstellen wie unter "Europa", warum nicht beide erwähnen? 

So, nun zum eigentlichen Post, bei dem ich viele Dinge einfach nicht so stehen lassen kann.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Aus meiner persönlichen Erfahrung dort und mit Menschen und Organisationen die dort tätig sind/waren kann ich sagen, dass das größte Problem tatsächlich die dortigen Staatsaparate sind.
> Hier wird gern gegen die europäischen Konzerne geschimpft, das ist auch nicht so falsch. Tatsache ist aber, dass die Regierungen und Machthaber das so wollen. Ohne deren mitspielen, ginge so etwas doch überhaupt nicht.


Das größte Problem sind nicht die Staatsapparate oder Politiker, sondern die Gier. Korruption gibt es nämlich überall, auch in wohlhabenden Ländern. Jedoch schauen die EU oder andere "fortschrittliche" Nationen dabei zu, wie diese Politiker von den Konzernen geschmiert werden. Ja, wäre die Politiker dort alles rechtschaffende und ehrbare Menschen, dann würde so etwas erschwert werden. Dasselbe gilt aber genauso für Lobbyisten und Manager/Berater von den Konzernen. Würden diese kein Geld für etwaige Vergünstigungen oder Erleichterungen "bieten", dann kämen die Politiker nicht in die Lage, überhaupt darüber nachzudenken. Ist ein kleines Henne/Ei-Problem, aber dazu gehören nunmal beide Seiten. 
Ich weiß was du sagen willst, hab aber einige Dinge ergänzt. 
Man kann schwerlich abstreiten, dass beide Seiten schuld daran sind. 



Cleriker schrieb:


> Zusätzlich sage ich es noch einmal...
> Unterschätzt nicht die Menschen selbst dort. Mit unserer Denkweise ist deren nicht zu vergleichen. Sehr viele Menschen dort kümmert es einen Dreck wie es den Nachbarvölkern geht und akzeptieren das gegenseitige abschlachten und sehen auch nicht was falsch daran ist, sich an diesen Umständen zu bereichern.


Interessant, du gehst hier etwas auf die andere Denkweise dieser Menschen ein, bitte merken, wird später noch wichtig. 
Ja, die Menschen dort denken anders, das stimmt.
Aber in puncto "Nachbarschaftshilfe" sind wir doch nicht besser. Da hat man am Balkan doch auch zugesehen, oder in der Ukraine. Ich will hier bei Gott keine Diskussion über die Ukraine hier beginnen. Es soll einfach zeigen, dass die Unterschiede die du glaubst zu sehen doch nicht so groß sind. Natürlich muss man immer einen anderen Maßstab ansetzen. 
Außerdem musst du auch aus einem anderen Blickwinkel auf die Situation blicken: Viele Menschen haben in Afrika sehr viel schlimmes mitgemacht und sind froh selbst den Tag zu überleben. Wenn man nichtmal genug Essen für die Familie hat sind Probleme im Nachbardorf/land verständlicherweise sehr weit weg. Wäre doch bei uns nicht anders. Fehlt es Familie Maier in Hintertupfing an Brot und Wasser ist es denen vermutlich egal wenn in Vordertupfing ein Massaker geschieht. 



Cleriker schrieb:


> Im Norden sieht das aber alles wieder ganz anders aus als im Süden. Wenn man einfach über Afrikaner spricht, ist das als würde man auch US Bürger mit Norweger, Italiener, Romänen (sagt man das so?) und Chinesen gleichsetzen. Man muss da deutlich unterscheiden.


Ganz genau, so wie es nicht "den Europäer" gibt, gibt es auch nicht den "Afrikaner". Und in Afrika ist es noch stärker variierend, ich sag nur die hunderte Amtssprachen, welche es auf dem Kontinent gibt. 


Cleriker schrieb:


> Die Menschen im Norden beispielsweise die jetzt von Krieg bedroht sind, haben sich vieles selbst so ausgesucht und sind von der Kolonialisierung schon weit entfernt.


Jetzt kommen wir zu fragwürdigen Teil. Die Menschen haben sich Krieg ausgesucht? Welche Mensche? Präzisiere da bitte, diese Verallgemeinerung besitzt Stammtischniveau. 
Algerien als Beispiel ist schon lange aus der Kolonialzeit heraußen? 
Unabhägig wurden sie 1962, nachdem Frankreich das Land ausgebeutet hat. Dann folgte ein Bürgerkrieg und die letzten Jahrzehnte hat man sich dann halbwegs stabilsiert.
Was haben sich diese Menschen in Nordafrika denn genau ausgesucht? Krieg? Bürgerkrieg? Das kann doch nicht dein Ernst sein. Wenn ich etwas missverstanden habe, dann wäre ich für eine Erklärung dankbar. 



Cleriker schrieb:


> In der Mitte, oder dem Süden sieht's anders aus. Da gibt's noch echte Buschvölker die leicht zu manipulieren sind. Sie glauben an Götter und nicht an Krankheiten.
> Dich ihren Glauben und ihre Erziehung ist der Norden eh sehr hart drauf. Der Weg zum Krieg ist da kein weiter. Bei den wirklich armen Nationen sieht's anders aus, aber auch hier hat man viel selbst zu tragen. Hier wird Aids einfach ignoriert, fröhlich weiter geschwängert (leider viel durch Vergewaltigung) und so ist es natürlich schwer, auf die Beine zu kommen. Ich führe das deshalb an, weil ein sehr großer Teil des Hungers und der Armut daher rührt. Da hilft auch keine Entwicklungshilfe.


Bei dem Teil habe ich wirklich schlucken müssen. 
Vor allem, wenn man sich nochmal kurz diesen Textteil durchliest: 


Cleriker schrieb:


> Zusätzlich sage ich es noch einmal...
> Unterschätzt nicht die Menschen selbst dort. Mit unserer Denkweise ist deren nicht zu vergleichen.


Diese Denkweise betrifft alle Lebensbereiche. 
Inwiefern sind "echte Buschvölker" leicht zu manipulieren? Ohne Kontakt zur Außenwelt, zu den Medien und ohne die Sprache richtig zu können sind solche Gruppen eher schwerer zu manipulieren als der halbwegs gebildete Mitteleuropäer der alles glaubt was in der Zeitung steht. 
Diese Menschen haben eine lange Tradition, Werte und Geschichten, die sich nicht einfach verdrängen lassen. So ein verdrängungsprozess kann natürlich trotzdem stattfinden, allerdings passiert das selten friedlich und ohne Opfer. 
Den vierten Satz habe ich nicht verstanden. 
Du echauffierst dich darüber, das man AIDS "ignoriert". Wie war das gerade eben mit der anderen Denkweise? Du kannst gerne einem Viehhirte oder Fischer aus dem tiefsten Kongo, der nie eine Schule besuchen konnte/durfte gerne erklären was AIDS genau ist. Er kann es dir einfach nicht glauben, warum sollte er auch? Sie haben eine andere Denkweise, was für uns ganz logisch und erklärbar ist, ist für diese Menschen anders, und das muss man bedenken. Das heißt nicht das diese Menschen dumm sind, aber bei uns wurden vor gar nicht allzu langer Zeit auch Menschen eingesperrt oder ausgelacht (es passiert heute noch) wenn man etwas erklären will, was irgendwelchen "Traditionen" oder teilweise kirchlichen Werten widerspricht. 
Was dagegen hilft ist Bildung. In dieser Hinsicht wurde im letzten Jahrhundert einfach zu wenig getan. 
Ist doch dasselbe wie die schriftlichen Anleitungen wie man ein Kondom benutzt. Wenn dort locker 60% Analphabeten sind hat sowas keinen Sinn. Daran sind aber nicht die Menschen schuld dievor Ort sind. 
Es ist traurig wie du diese Leute runtermachst. "Da wir dfröhlich weiter geschwängert". Auch das ist Stammtischniveau. Du weißt schon das in weiten Teilen Afrika viele Kinder nötig sind, um die Familie zu ernähren bzw einem Familienmitglied den Bildungsaufstieg zu ermöglichen? Dazu kommt das Problem mit der fehlenden Verhütung. Deswegen sind die Menschen dort aber nicht dumm oder sonstwas. 
Großfamilien waren auch in Europa bis vor kurzem noch sehr weit verbreitet. Da hat sich auch die Kirche gegen Dinge wie Verhütung gesträubt. So etwas ist wahrlich kein afrikanisches Phänomen. 
Leute in unserem Breitengraden glauben auch an den Gott, der die Dinge lenkt. Ob nun Gott für Krankheiten oder für Katastrophen verantwortlich gemacht wird ist egal, läuft beides auf dasselbe hinaus. 



Cleriker schrieb:


> Worauf ich eigentlich hinaus wollte:
> Über welche Flüchtlinge reden wir denn nun? Eher die Syrer, denen ihre selbst gemachte Politik nun die aktuelle Situation beschert hat und die jetzt vor dem Krieg fliehen, den sie sich (quasi) ausgesucht haben, oder reden wir von Hungerleidenden Dörfern, fernab der Zivilisation?
> Die Menschen im Norden sind genauso weit entwickelt wie wir hier in Europa, haben sich aber mit unmenschlichen Strafen und religiösen Regeln angefreundet. Jetzt haben sie Probleme die genau daher rühren und es lag nicht an mangelnder Bildung.


Sehr traurig so etwas zu lesen. Die Syrer sind also selbst schuld an der Situation? Du bist dir der Zusammenhänge zwischen Bürgerkrieg, Rebellen, IS, Irak, USA (Westen) usw bewusst? Anscheinend nicht, sonst würdest du nicht so einen Quatsch schreiben. 
Die Kinder und Familien die unter dem Krieg leiden sind selbst schuld? Die haben es sich nicht ausgesucht, dass die USA im Irak zugesehen hat wie die Sunniten konsequent aus dem öffentlichen Leben und Arbeitsmarkt ausgeschlossen wurden. Sie haben es sich nicht ausgesucht, dass die Türkei alle (auch Extremisten und Fanatiker) durchgelassen, medizinisch versorgt und teilweise auch ausgebildet hat, um Assad zu stürzen? Diese Menschen haben es sich nicht ausgesucht dass ihre Häuser zerbombt und Familienmitglieder von beiden Seiten, nämlich Armee und Rebellen gefangen genommen oder getötet wurden. 
Der stinknormale Syrer, der jeden Tag zur Arbeit geht und froh ist sein Leben leben zu dürfen hat mit der Situation wirklich wenig am Hut, wieso urteilst du hier so undifferenziert und oberflächlich? 

So, habe fertig.


----------



## Kaaruzo (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

HIV: Flüchtlingszustrom steigert Zahl der Neudiagnosen - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Ein weiterer Grund, die Form, Art und Masse der Zuwanderung besser zu überwachen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Sicherlich mögen Krankheiten ein Grund sein aber im gewissen Rahmen sorgen Sex Touris auch für Verbreitung. Ich gehe aber mal auch nicht davon aus du mit jedem Flüchtling sofort in die Furzmolle hüpfst.

Ich würde da aber eher dann nur eine medizinische Untersuchung sehen bei dem Zuzug


----------



## Cleriker (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

In die Furzmolle?  
Den Begriff kannte ich noch nicht. [emoji38]


----------



## Kaaruzo (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Sicherlich mögen Krankheiten ein Grund sein aber im gewissen Rahmen sorgen Sex Touris auch für Verbreitung. Ich gehe aber mal auch nicht davon aus du mit jedem Flüchtling sofort in die Furzmolle hüpfst.
> 
> Ich würde da aber eher dann nur eine medizinische Untersuchung sehen bei dem Zuzug



Natürlich tue ich das nicht. Aber ein postitive Befund auf gewissen Krankheiten sollte auch zur Ablehnung führen.


----------



## Amon (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Die Stadt Dortmund hat heute einen Aufnahmestopp für diese sogenannten Flüchtlinge angeordnet weil die dortige Aufnahmestelle völlig überfüllt ist und es sollen noch mehr kommen! Wo soll das noch enden? Irgendwann werden wir dazu verpflichtet solche bei uns zu Hause aufzunehmen und dann will ich mal sehen was die machen die jetzt sagen wir müssen noch mehr von denen in unser Land lassen und auf unsere Kosten versorgen!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Natürlich tue ich das nicht. Aber *ein postitive Befund auf gewissen Krankheiten *sollte auch *zur Ablehnung *führen.



Generell nennt man so etwas Diskriminierung


----------



## Kaaruzo (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Generell nennt man so etwas Diskriminierung



Oder gesunden Menschenverstand. Hängt halt immer vom Blickwinkel ab.


----------



## Leob12 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Amon schrieb:


> Die Stadt Dortmund hat heute einen Aufnahmestopp für diese sogenannten Flüchtlinge angeordnet weil die dortige Aufnahmestelle völlig überfüllt ist und es sollen noch mehr kommen! Wo soll das noch enden? Irgendwann werden wir dazu verpflichtet solche bei uns zu Hause aufzunehmen und dann will ich mal sehen was die machen die jetzt sagen wir müssen noch mehr von denen in unser Land lassen und auf unsere Kosten versorgen!



Ja, mach schonmal ein Zimmer frei  
Die Syrer kommen und werden dich holen, deine Frau entführen und sie zum Essen einladen. 

Wieder sinnloser Populismus, warum kann man nicht sachlich darüber diskutieren? Muss es immer Stammtischniveau sein?


----------



## Amon (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

In NRW wurde schon privates Eigentum zwangsrequiriert, also ist es ein kleiner Schritt da hin. Außerdem mach ich mir um die Syrer weniger Gedanken. Die stellen nämlich nur einen Bruchteil der Schlauchboot Fahrer.


----------



## Leob12 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Amon schrieb:


> In NRW wurde schon privates Eigentum zwangsrequiriert, also ist es ein kleiner Schritt da hin. Außerdem mach ich mir um die Syrer weniger Gedanken. Die stellen nämlich nur einen Bruchteil der Schlauchboot Fahrer.



Tatsächlich? 
Gefährliches Halbwissen. 
BAMF - Bundesamt für Migration und Flüchtlinge - Asyl und Flüchtlingsschutz - Aktuelle Zahlen zu Asyl


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Oder gesunden Menschenverstand. Hängt halt immer vom Blickwinkel ab.



Wenn du dir irgendwas einfängst bei einem Auslandsaufenthaltes sollte man dich auch abschieben in das Land wo du das Mitbringsel herhast? Ich sehe da aber trotzdem wenig was mit dem Menschenverstand zu tun hat. Es wird kaum jemand deswegen hier einwandern und sehr viele werden nicht mal wissen was die Körper herumtragen.


> Die Syrer kommen und werden dich holen, deine Frau entführen und sie zum Essen einladen.


Nicht ganz richtig, für die Frau lassen die ein Kamel oder Hammel zurück


> Muss es immer Stammtischniveau sein?


Generell natürlich nicht aber gewisser Humor kann die Sache erträglicher gestalten


----------



## Amon (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Tatsächlich?
> Gefährliches Halbwissen.
> BAMF - Bundesamt für Migration und Flüchtlinge - Asyl und Flüchtlingsschutz - Aktuelle Zahlen zu Asyl


Was werde ich darin finden? Zahlen die belegen sollen dass hauptsächlich Syrer hier hin kommen? Meine Augen, denen ich übrigens mehr vertraue als irgendwelchen geschönten Tabellen, sagen mir etwas anderes. Ich habe hier so ein Auffanglager un der Nähe und dieses ist voll mit Schwarzafrikanern! So weit ich weiss liegt Syrien definitiv nicht in Afrika und Syrer sind auch nicht schwarz. Also komm mir nicht so!


----------



## Kaaruzo (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wenn du dir irgendwas einfängst bei einem Auslandsaufenthaltes sollte man dich auch abschieben in das Land wo du das Mitbringsel herhast?



Es ist ein Unterschied ob der Bewohner eines Landes erkrankt, oder ob man verhindern will, dass Leute die * nicht * Bewohner dieses Landes sind, gefährliche Krankheiten einschleppen. Traurig, dass man sowas noch erklären muss.



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich sehe da aber trotzdem wenig was mit dem Menschenverstand zu tun hat.



Siehe Absatz davor. Wozu Krankheiten importieren? Welchen Vorteil generieren wir daraus?



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Es wird kaum jemand deswegen hier einwandern und sehr viele werden nicht mal wissen was die Körper herumtragen.



Deshalb müssen verpflichtende medizinische Untersuchungen vor der Einreise eingeführt werden. Ich kann darin keine Diskriminierung erkennen, sondern einen Schutz der bestehenden Bevölkerung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



> Traurig, dass man sowas noch erklären muss.


Hm, nö da ich nicht aus dem Bett gefallen bin. Es war ja nur eine ketzerische und überspitzte Darstellung von dem was man daraus machen könnte


----------



## Leob12 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Du siehst irgendwas also muss es überall so sein. Stammtisch, tut mir leid. Die Tabellen sind geschönt? Ja, damit kann man allea bezweifeln. Du kannst genauso einen Sehfehler haben^^ merkst du wo wir so hinkommen? Eine solche Diskussion führe ich erst gar nicht, schade um die Zeit.


----------



## Kaaruzo (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Hm, nö da ich nicht aus dem Bett gefallen bin. Es war ja nur eine ketzerische und überspitzte Darstellung von dem was man daraus machen könnte



Ja man könnte aus vielen Ding etwas machen. Das heißt nicht, dass die Idee dahinter unnötig ist. Ich finde medizinische Untersuchungen zum Schutz der bestehenden Bevölkerung nach wie vor sinnvoll.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Du siehst irgendwas also muss es überall so sein. Stammtisch, tut mir leid. Die Tabellen sind geschönt? Ja, damit kann man allea bezweifeln. Du kannst genauso einen Sehfehler haben^^ merkst du wo wir so hinkommen? Eine solche Diskussion führe ich erst gar nicht, schade um die Zeit.



Dafür dass du solche Diskussionen nicht führst, kommst du aber immer wieder hier her.


----------



## Threshold (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> HIV: Flüchtlingszustrom steigert Zahl der Neudiagnosen - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> Ein weiterer Grund, die Form, Art und Masse der Zuwanderung besser zu überwachen.



Was ist das den für ein Artikel.
Dass HVI in Afrika weiter verbreitet ist als in Europa, ist ja altbekannt.
Und dass die Menschen dann hier registriert werden, ist ein normaler Vorgang, ich denke, dass sie auch erzählt haben, dass sie HIV positiv sind.
Dass da gleich mal ein reißerischer Artikel erstellt wird, ist meiner Meinung schon unterste Schublade.


----------



## Cleriker (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Du siehst irgendwas also muss es überall so sein. Stammtisch, tut mir leid. Die Tabellen sind geschönt? Ja, damit kann man allea bezweifeln. Du kannst genauso einen Sehfehler haben^^ merkst du wo wir so hinkommen? Eine solche Diskussion führe ich erst gar nicht, schade um die Zeit.


Stammtischniveau? Was denkst du was du ablieferst hier, wenn du dauernd alles nur mit Floskeln nieder schimpfst, statt darauf einzugehen?
Schon bei der Wahl Schröder gegen Stoiber lagen die offiziellen Zahlen und die Wirklichkeit über hundert Prozent auseinander.
Das wäre mir theoretisch sogar wurscht, wenn es nicht auch Geld kosten würde, dass irgendwo her kommen muss.

Hier in der Nähe (Bielefeld) sind vorletztes Wochenende auch unerwartet über sechshundert Flüchtlinge aufgelaufen auf die man nicht vorbereitet war.
Das sind durchaus Dinge, die es nicht einfach unter den Tisch zu kehren gilt. 

Viele deiner Einwände sind ja richtig und die finde ich auch ganz gut, aber anderen mit Niveau kommen, deren Meinung aber einfach nur madig zu machen, ohne Eingeständnis dass da auch was dran ist, das ist scheinheilig.


----------



## Leob12 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Stammtischniveau? Was denkst du was du ablieferst hier, wenn du dauernd alles nur mit Floskeln nieder schimpfst, statt darauf einzugehen?
> Schon bei der Wahl Schröder gegen Stoiber lagen die offiziellen Zahlen und die Wirklichkeit über hundert Prozent auseinander.
> Das wäre mir theoretisch sogar wurscht, wenn es nicht auch Geld kosten würde, dass irgendwo her kommen muss.
> 
> ...



Ich sag nicht "ich hab es so gesehen also ist es so" oder zweifel irgendwelche offiziellen Zahlen an, ohne selbst mit Zahlen von einer verlässlichen Quelle zu kommen. 

Und? Nur weil man nicht vorbereitet war, such die Schuld bei den Behörden oder den Politikern, nicht bei den Flüchtlingen. 
Ich mach deren Meinung nicht madig, ich finde solche subjektiven Einwände einfach nur nicht zielführend in einer Diskussion. Gibt durchaus Leute hier, die ohne große Emotionen, subjektive "Beobachtungen" oder "Geschichten aus der Zeitung" ein Urteil bilden können und dieses auch argumentieren können. Wenn dann jemand kommt und sagt "ja aber ich hab in meiner Stadt so und sowas gesehen". Ja schön, und? Interessiert mich nicht, meist werden ja auch nur gewisse negative Aspekte erwähnt, weil es einfacher und gemütlicher ist. 

Um mal ein paar solcher Floskel auf Stammtischniveau oder welche die einfach nicht stimmen, zu sammeln: 


Verminaard schrieb:


> Genausowenig die Kolonialzeit. Oder das finstere Mittelalter, gepraegt von der Kirche.
> Hat uns alle beeinflusst, aber heutzutage irrelevant.
> Trotzdem werden hier einzelne Sachen rausgepickt und irgendwelche Argumente konstruiert.





Cleriker schrieb:


> Zusätzlich sage ich es noch einmal...
> Unterschätzt nicht die Menschen selbst dort. Mit unserer Denkweise ist deren nicht zu vergleichen. Sehr viele Menschen dort kümmert es einen Dreck wie es den Nachbarvölkern geht und akzeptieren das gegenseitige abschlachten und sehen auch nicht was falsch daran ist, sich an diesen Umständen zu bereichern.





Cleriker schrieb:


> In der Mitte, oder dem Süden sieht's anders aus. Da gibt's noch echte Buschvölker die leicht zu manipulieren sind. Sie glauben an Götter und nicht an Krankheiten.
> Dich ihren Glauben und ihre Erziehung ist der Norden eh sehr hart drauf. Der Weg zum Krieg ist da kein weiter. Bei den wirklich armen Nationen sieht's anders aus, aber auch hier hat man viel selbst zu tragen. Hier wird Aids einfach ignoriert, fröhlich weiter geschwängert (leider viel durch Vergewaltigung) und so ist es natürlich schwer, auf die Beine zu kommen. Ich führe das deshalb an, weil ein sehr großer Teil des Hungers und der Armut daher rührt. Da hilft auch keine Entwicklungshilfe.





Verminaard schrieb:


> Die Menschen im Norden sind genauso weit entwickelt wie wir hier in Europa, haben sich aber mit unmenschlichen Strafen und religiösen Regeln angefreundet. Jetzt haben sie Probleme die genau daher rühren und es lag nicht an mangelnder Bildung.





Amon schrieb:


> Die Stadt Dortmund hat heute einen Aufnahmestopp für diese sogenannten Flüchtlinge angeordnet weil die dortige Aufnahmestelle völlig überfüllt ist und es sollen noch mehr kommen! Wo soll das noch enden? Irgendwann werden wir dazu verpflichtet solche bei uns zu Hause aufzunehmen und dann will ich mal sehen was die machen die jetzt sagen wir müssen noch mehr von denen in unser Land lassen und auf unsere Kosten versorgen!


Sind alle Teile oder Posts von den letzten paar Seiten. 
Was findet man da? Unwahrheiten, Verallgemeinerungen, Populismus, Emotionalität. 
Genau sowas findet man am Stammtisch. Da wird gepoltert, von wegen bald sind wir verpflichtet die Flüchtlinge in unserer Wohnung aufzunehmen, die Schwarzafrikaner ignorieren AIDS und schwängern munter weiter, die mögen unmenschliche Strafen...

Du kannst mir gern meine Floskeln aufzählen, vor allem aus Post #492. Wird sicher etwas drinnen sein, aber meine Posts bestehen halt nicht nur daraus.


----------



## Kaaruzo (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Threshold schrieb:


> Was ist das den für ein Artikel.
> Dass HVI in Afrika weiter verbreitet ist als in Europa, ist ja altbekannt.
> Und dass die Menschen dann hier registriert werden, ist ein normaler Vorgang, ich denke, dass sie auch erzählt haben, dass sie HIV positiv sind.
> Dass da gleich mal ein reißerischer Artikel erstellt wird, ist meiner Meinung schon unterste Schublade.



Was ist daran reißerisch, die Leute vor den Gefahren der Einwanderung zu warnen? Würde man das nicht tun, das wäre unverantwortlich.


----------



## sinchilla (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



> Was ist daran reißerisch, die Leute vor den Gefahren der Einwanderung zu  warnen? Würde man das nicht tun, das wäre unverantwortlich.


 manche beiträge schlagen das niveau der bildzeitung um längen. ich glaube wir sollten all die bösen & infizierten einwanderer vor leuten warnen die solchen unsinn verbreiten & sogar selber glauben.

mir fehlen da echt die worte...& das beste daran ist wahrscheinlich, das du deine aussage auch selber glaubst. es gibt also auch offentsichtlich im "gebildeten" europa menschen deren denkensweise sich nur rudimentär von den "buschmenschen" unterscheidet...

wir, bzw. ein teil der schreiberlinge, kommen langsam der euthanasie nahe...menschen zu helfen die eine (ernste) krankheit haben sollt eig. normal sein aber sie aufgrund ihrer herkunft bzw. dem grund der einwanderung sogar in eine schublade stecken zu wollen das sie nur die guten europäer/deutschen mit ihren krankheiten infizieren könnten & daher jegliche hilfe zu verweigern is ne starke leistung, bzw. eigentlich passive sterbehilfe...

wenn alles dem wohle des deutschen volkes zugetan wäre gäbe es auch kein tabak oder alkohol legal zu erwerben von der strahlung den abgasen usw. ganz zu schweigen. der staat verdient mit unserer sucht ( krankheit/ ungesundem lebenstil) & das nicht zu wenig. die regierung ist nicht der messias & auch die menschen nicht die etwaige machtpositionen geniessen.

es ist genauso unverantwortlich auf atomkraft zu setzen, atommüllendlager zu errichten usw. die konsequenzen aus dem handeln unserer & der vorherigen generationen sind nicht mal ansatzweise absehbar was widerum auf extremer kurzsichtigkeit & auf der eigenen unmittelbaren vorteilsnahme des einzelnen beruht. werden wir davor gewarnt wir dumm & kurzsichtig die menschen sind?

um beim niveau der bildzeitung zu bleiben...sollten wir auch gewarnt werden wenn morgen die sonne scheint? was glaubst du wie hoch der prozentsatz der hiv-infizierten dort ist bzw. jener welche es lebend schaffen hier anzukommen?
was glaubst du wieviele migranten sex mit dem deutschen weibe haben? ich glaube die gefahr im täglichen strassenverkehr , vom blitzschlag oder hai gefressen zu werden liegt wesentlich höher als das mich ein migrant mit hiv infiziert.

http://www.hiv-migration.de/content/%E2%80%9Edie-zust%C3%A4nde-bayern-spotten-jeder-beschreibung%E2%80%9C


http://www.hivandmore.de/archiv/2011-2/HIV2_11_FoBiSsanogo.pdf


----------



## Atent123 (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Atomkraft ist so eine Sache.
Meiner Meinung nach war der Atomaustieg bisher ein reinfall.
Wir können nur einen kleinen Teil unseres Strombedarfs mit erneuerbaren Energieen decken.
Inzwischen kaufen wir Atomstrom bei Frankreich und müssen wieder stärker auf Fossile Brennstoffe setzten.
Und die Französische Regierung ist nicht Dumm und baut die in nähe der Deutschen Grenze.
Durch die Westwindzohne in Europa sind wir also auch schnell verstrahlt.
Irgendwie hat bisher jede alternative Energie einen faden beigeschmack.
Nur dieses Fusionsenergie Wendelstein 7x Ding klingt interessant.

Mal ein paar Infos zum Wendelstein 7x.Kernfusionsexperiment "Wendelstein 7-X" soll noch 2015 erstes Plasma erzeugen | heise online


----------



## Amon (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Es geht hier um Flüchtlinge die keine Flüchtlinge sind und nicht um Atomstrom!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Amon schrieb:


> Ich sage es ganz ehrlich: Ich will keine Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge in diesem Land haben, Punkt!


Das ist Deine Meinung, andere haben andere Meinungen. 



Amon schrieb:


> Schau dich doch einfach mal um! Die schmarotzen und klauen! Was anderes machen die nicht! Die lernen ZWEI Wörter deutsch, "Asyl" und "Sozialamt" und das war es!


An dem Punkt wird es aber widerlich. Das ist unerträglich.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Ihr wisst aber schon, dass man mit dem Geld, dass die EU dafür aus gibt, die Leute möglichst im Mittelmeer verrecken zu lassen, hier eine ganze Menge Flüchtlinge eine ganze Weile durchfüttern könnte? Es geht euch nicht ums Geld, es geht um die Angst vor allem Fremden. DAS ist der springende Punkt.
> Deswegen kann ich auch den Begriff "Wutbürger" im Zusammenhang mit Pegida, AfD und ähnlichem Gesocks nicht nachvollziehen. Das sind "Angstbürger", mehr nicht. Und die Ängste sind größtenteils Humbug oder mangelnder Bildung geschuldet.


Es gibt so unzählige gute Möglichkeiten, um die Flüchtlinge kurz gut zu versorgen und dann zu schauen, ob es möglich wäre, ihnen Arbeit zu geben oder in Weiterbildung zu investieren. Stattdessen werden Kapitäne als Schleuser verhaftet, die Ertrinkende aufnehmen. Da widerspricht uraltem Seefahrergeist. Ich war in Lampedusa, und die Geschichten der Flüchtlinge sind herzzerreißend. Da sammeln ganze Dörfer Geld um einen der Ihren nach Europa zu verfrachten und was dem passiert erleben wir.  Es kämpfen Menschen uns überleben und hier wird geschwiegen, weggeschaut und stattdessen werden fremdenfeindliche Mauern hochgezogen. Wir sind mitverantwortlich, haben uns immer auf Kosten der Afrikane bereichert, das Land geplündert, Sklaven geraubt und auch noch in den 80er Jahren hoche Summen an Kreditrückzahlungen aus den Ländern gepresst. "Aber einen Schwarzen will ich nicht im Dorf", es ist so widerlich, so  menschenverachtend.


----------



## DarkScorpion (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das ist Deine Meinung, andere haben andere Meinungen.


Mit der Meinung ist er aber nicht ganz alleine. Ich will auch keine Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge.

Ich will sie aber erstmal deswegen nicht, weil sie unter anderem unser Lohn Gefüge durcheinander bringen.

Desweiteren ist es keine Hilfe. Lieber sollte der Staat vor Ort nachhaltig helfen. Alles andere wird zu teuer.
Und da ich Steuern zahle, zahle ich deren Asyl etc mit.

Und dann wundern sich die großen Parteien wenn die AfD solch einen Zuwachs bekommt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Ich will sie aber erstmal deswegen nicht, weil sie unter anderem unser Lohn Gefüge durcheinander bringen..


Du schaust also kalten Herzens zu, wie Leute vor Deinen Füßen verrecken und sagst als Argument: " Vielleicht könnte ich ja ein paar Cent weniger verdienen"
Die Aufklärung ist gestorben, der Menschen entwickelt sich zurück zum Tier, und das auf breiter Front. 

Ich wünsche allen, die in extremer Ausgrenzung verachtend auf andere herabschauen, dass ihr niemals in die Situation kommt, Hilfe zu benötigen.
Ich denke an die vielen Milliarden die wir sparen würden, wenn wir alle unsere Nazis abschieben würden, da wurde hier mal umfassend berechnet:
Der Postillon: Studie: Abschiebung von Nazis wÃ¼rde Staatskasse um Milliarden entlasten


----------



## DarkScorpion (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Du weißt schon das der Position Satire ist. Und nein hättest du meinen Post durchgelesen, hättest du anstelle mit der Nazikeule zu schwingen gesehen, dass ich für Hilfe bin. Allerdings vor Ort Und Nachhaltig


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Du weißt schon das der Position Satire ist. Und nein hättest du meinen Post durchgelesen, hättest du anstelle mit der Nazikeule zu schwingen gesehen, dass ich für Hilfe bin. Allerdings vor Ort Und Nachhaltig


Es ging nicht gegen Dich, nicht Dich bezeichnete ich als Nazi, und sollte es missverständlich gewesen sein, möchte ich mich entschuldigen,  sondern nur solche, die es von ganzem Herzen sind würde ich so benennen. Das ist hier im Forumj erst einmal passiert. Der Postillonartikel, dessen Satire so offensichtlich ist, dass es verwundert, warum Du nachfragst, ob ich sie erkannt habe, soll einfach nur zeigen was passiert, wenn wir zuende denken, was diese dumpfen Gartenzwerge aussprechen. Dieser ablehnende Hass kann sich gegen jeden richten, der anders ist. Rollstuhlfahrer? Zu teuer, brauchen wir nicht, Rente zahlen? Warum, sollen arbeiten die Schmarotzer. Hartz IV? Ist doch nicht mein Problem, soll die Leute auswandern, etc.... Auf dem Niveau sind die Ansätze der AfD Dumpfbacken.

Wir, oder unsere Kultur der letzten dreihundert Jahre ist in großem Maße für den Zustand in Afrika mitverantwortlich. Wenn wir jetzt die Augen zu machen und die Menschen achselzuckend  ihrem Schicksal überlassen, ist das die Bankrotterklärung unserer Ideale. Unser eigener Untergang ist dann nicht mehr weit. Ich sehe uns ungefähr da, wo das römische Reich um 300 nach Christi war. Die Chinesen machen es schlauer und finden Wege, um die Rohstoffe Afrikas abzubauen ohne in den Ruf der Sklaventreiber zu kommen. Vordergründig als gleichberechtigte Partner, hintergründig natürlich auch nur, um ordentlich Profit zu machen. Und wir? Wir machen von oben herab Aktionen, die unseren Bedürfnissen entsprechen und völlig an denen der Landesbevölkerung vorbei gehen.

Als erster Schritt müssen sämtliche Mittel der katholischen Kirche eingezogen werden und an Bedürftige verteilt werden, parallel muss der Papst gezwungen werden, Familienplanung als sinnvolles Mittel zuzulassen. Als nächstes müssen sämtliche "Entwicklungshilfeprojekte", die im Wesentlichen nur die Staatsverschuldung erhöhen und seltenst bei den Menschen ankommen, auf den Prüfstein. Als dritten Schritt müssen wir uns davon lösen, Afrika weiterhin ausbeuten zu wollen, sondern es muss ein Partner werden. Das muss man Franzosen und Engländern auf die Fahne schreiben, die weiterhin von ihren Kolonien träumen. In der Zwischenzeit sollten wir die Flüchtlinge, anstatt sie verrecken zu lassen, in großen Lagern aufnehmen, mit den Nötigsten versorgen, sie weiterbilden und entweder, wenn es passt, ihnen Arbeit bei uns geben, oder ihnen eine Fahrt zurück in ihre Heimat finanzieren. Die Leute aber vor unseren Augen verrecken zu lassen, sollten wir als "Lösung" vergessen.


----------



## Cleriker (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Leob12,
widerlege doch mal bitte die beiden Aussagen von mir, die du zitiert hast.

Warst du schon dort? Beispielsweise in Somalia, Nigeria, Äthiopien, Mali, im Sudan, Lybien, oder Algerien? Warst du schon einmal in Syrien, dem Iran, oder Irak? Nein??? Ich schon!
Ich habe dort mit Menschen geredet und Nachrichten geschaut. Was ich von mir gebe mögen zwar nur eigene Beobachtungen sein, also teils Subjektiv, aber dennoch wahr. Wenn man in einer Kaffeehalle sitzt mit hundert einheimischen, es kommen Nachrichten von Krieg und Tod und die einzigen Reaktionen sind Dinge wie: schade dass es nur so wenig erwischt hat! oder Treffer! dann regt sich keiner auf. Hier würden die Leute schon bei den Bildern den Kopf schütteln und meinen, dass das total unsinniges Blutvergießen ist. Dort aber nicht. Es gab Leute die auf diese Aussagen zugestimmt haben, aber sonst keine Reaktionen, also erst recht kein kein dagegen. Das war mitten in der Stadt, also ein Gemisch aus der durchschnittlichen Bevölkerung. Daraus darf ich mir durchaus meine Meinung bilden.
Wenn hier beispielsweise Wahlen sind, dann gehen die Leute wählen und gut is. Dort geht man auf die Straße und wenn man offen bekundet dass man zur anderen Partei steht, dann gibt's gern mal Prügel, oder der Verkäufer im Geschäft handelt nicht mehr mit dir, oder dergleichen. Die Menschen dort sind einfach anders drauf als wir.
Wenn man also nur wegen der Stimmabgabe zur falschen Partei gleich Straßenkämpfe oder Hass im allgemeinen zu erwarten hat, was ist dann falsch an meiner Aussage, dass dort Dinge viel schneller eskalieren/heftige Formen annehmen. Wenn solche Dinge akzeptiert werden (und vor den kämpfen schon wurden), dann liegt das ganz klar viel an den Leuten dort und ihrer Einstellung, nicht nur an aktuellen Geschehnissen. Diese wären mit einer anderen Grundeinstellung vielleicht ganz anders gekommen...

Was das Thema HIV angeht...
Ich habe das bewusst so krass formuliert, weil man das dort unten tatsächlich so empfinden kann. Ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, dass du dich bisher nicht damit infiziert hast (will ich auch nicht wissen und geht mich nichts an). Warum? Weil du keinen Doktor in Medizin hast? (einfach geschätzt) Nö! Sondern weil du irgendwann mal gehört hast, dass man beim Sex vorsichtig sein soll. Fertig. Das hat gereicht. Dort unten wird aber sehr viel Aufklärung betrieben. Noch viel aktiver als hier. Es gibt wahnsinnig viele Infektionen und die Menschen kommen damit in Kontakt. Trotzdem lehnen es unwahrscheinlich viele Männer ab, sich zu kümmern. Da kommen antworten wie dass es das Problem der Frau sei. Sie müsse aufpassen. Er wäre noch nie davon krank geworden. Auf meine Frage ob denn einer von ihnen wüsste ob er krank sei kamen nur Nein. Auf die Frage warum sie das nicht an einer der Stationen überprüfen lassen haben gab's dann: "warum?", "Ist doch egal", "ich hab keine Angst", oder "bin ich eine Frau?". Das waren alles Männer, die wussten was Aids ist. 
Denkst du wirklich hier würde es die gleichen antworten geben? Das liegt nicht an unserer Bildung. Das liegt an unserer Umwelt. An der Art wie wir erzogen werden und dass wir Angst haben unser gutes Leben zu riskieren. Die Menschen dort haben das aber oft nicht. Mit ungewollten Schwangerschaften verhält es sich fast gleich. Das ist und bleibt einfach eine andere Denkweise und hat nichts mit Stammtisch zu tun, sondern ist einfach Fakt!

Ich frage also nochmal: Warst du schon in entsprechenden Gebieten? Hast du dir selbst ein Bild, unbeeinflusst von den Medien gemacht? Warst du in Auffanglagern, Stationen der WHO, oder dergleichen? 

Hier mal ein Beispiel dafür:
Missbrauch in Südafrika: Alle zehn Minuten eine Vergewaltigung - SPIEGEL ONLINE
oder auch:
www.freiheit.org - Aktuelle Berichte

Klar, es ist der Spiegel. Trotzdem sind die Zahlen offiziell und wir alle wissen, wie es sich mit den Dunkelziffern verhält.
Pretoria, oder Kapstadt sind alles andere als Hinterland. Das sind vermeintlich zivilisierte Ballungszentren. Trotzdem ist derartiges dort akzeptiert. Die Menschen haben Zugang zu Internet und wissen, zu internationalen Sendern. Trotzdem! Das meine ich wenn ich sage, dass die Menschen in Afrika einfach viel härter drauf sind, beziehungsweise einfach anders als wir.
Natürlich haben sie dann auch andere Hemmschwellen und reagieren auf Nachrichten anders. So etwas meine ich mit Aids ignorieren und lustig weiter schwängern. Willst du das wieder einfach nur als Stammtischgelaber abhandeln und so tun als stimmt davon nichts?

Dich stört wenn User hier über "die Afrikaner" reden? Dann stör dich meinetwegen daran, sie es als Verallgemeinerung, aber eins tue bitte nicht... Ignoriere nicht, dass wir über ein komplett anderes Volk sprechen. Dort ist bis auf die Touristengegenden einfach nichts mit Europa vergleichbar, oder mit den Menschen hier und deren Einstellung. Du willst gern so tun als seien diese Menschen exakt wie wir und alle anderen Äußerungen seien Stammtisch, rechtsextrem, oder populistisch? Dann mach das für dich, aber sprich diesen Menschen nicht einfach etwas zu, das nicht den Tatsachen entspricht. Afrika und seine Bevölkerung sind ganz anders als Europa, oder Asien. Sind im letztgenannten auch alle Menschen für dich gleich? Beispielsweise Russen und Japaner, und Tibeter? 
Wenn man objektiv sein will, darf man nicht einfach Dinge weglassen, nur weil sie vielleicht wie ein Vorurteil klingen, oder einem nicht in den kram passen.

Bleib also fair gegenüber anderen Meinungen hier im Forum und überlege dir warum der anderen so etwas postet, statt einfach nur darauf zu schimpfen.


----------



## Amon (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Ja genau! Nehmen wir ganz Afrika hier auf! Wir haben es doch! Sind doch nur ungefähr 1,5 Milliarden Menschen! Wo ist denn das Problem?!

Mensch mach die Augen auf! Anstatt sich in Schlauchbotte zu setzen und übers Mittelmeer zu fahren sollte man diesen Leuten Anreize setzen an der Situation in ihren Heimatländern etwas zu ändern. Diese Anreize setzt man aber nicht indem man sie einsammelt und Scharenweise nach hier hin karrt sondern indem man sie in ihre heimatländer zurück schickt! Sammel ich heute 1000 im Mittelmeer ein und schaffe sie nach Europa setzen sich morgen wieder 1000 ins Boot!


----------



## Nightslaver (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Amon schrieb:


> Ja genau! Nehmen wir ganz Afrika hier auf! Wir haben es doch! Sind doch nur ungefähr 1,5 Milliarden Menschen! Wo ist denn das Problem?!
> 
> Mensch mach die Augen auf! Anstatt sich in Schlauchbotte zu setzen und übers Mittelmeer zu fahren sollte man diesen Leuten Anreize setzen an der Situation in ihren Heimatländern etwas zu ändern. Diese Anreize setzt man aber nicht indem man sie einsammelt und Scharenweise nach hier hin karrt sondern indem man sie in ihre heimatländer zurück schickt! Sammel ich heute 1000 im Mittelmeer ein und schaffe sie nach Europa setzen sich morgen wieder 1000 ins Boot!



Und wie willst du diese Anreitze setzen? Hilfsgelder versickern in dubiosen / korupten Kanälen und kommen nur zu einem Bruchteil an, baut man ihnen Schulen, Krankenhäuser, Straßen, Bahnlinien, Brunen, Bewässerungsanlagen und Häuser zum wohnen kannst du auf den nässten Buschdiktator warten der das Land wieder in einen Bürgerkrieg führt weil er Wahlergebnisse nicht anerkennen will und sich als Sieger fühlt.
Und dann haben wir da noch die oft völlig ineffizienten afrikanischen Staatsaperate die in Sachen Bestechlichkeit und Ineffizienz Länder wie Griechenland und Russland weit in den Schatten stellen, die arbeiten oft überhaupt nur wen sie sich da selbst dran bereichern kännen.

Wie willst du in Ländern die so desaströs dastehen irgendwelche Anreitze für eine Entwicklung schaffen wen bestimmte Klientell dort alles sofort wieder im Keim ersticken?
Solange die Völker in Afrika diese Probleme in ihren Ländern nicht selbst in den Griff bekommen, solange wird man dort unten auch nie eine Chance haben seine eigenen Lebensbedingungen zu verbessern.

Wobei das erste was dort unten passieren müsste sowieso wäre das man die Bevölkerung in Afrika entwaffnen müsste, was dort privat an Waffen rumgeistert und wie lasch man mit der Selbstjustiz umgeht, ist es oft kein Wunder das Stämme und politische Fraktionen dort sich gegenseitig an die Gurgel gehen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Amon schrieb:


> Ja genau! Nehmen wir ganz Afrika hier auf! Wir haben es doch! Sind doch nur ungefähr 1,5 Milliarden Menschen! Wo ist denn das Problem?!


Diese Art der Übertreibung bringt nichts. Es geht nicht um ganz Afrika, es geht um relativ wenige Menschen, wenn ich mir dagegen die Flüchtlingslager in Pakistan, dem Libanon oder der Türkei anschaue. Es darf Deiner Meinung nach niemandem humanitäre Hilfe gegeben werden, weil es nur Anreize dazu gibt, dass mehr Menschen kommen? Willst Du dass sagen? Glaubst Du auch, alle Griechen kommen jetzt nach Nordeuropa und darum müssen die Griechenland aus dem Schengen Abkommen ausgeschlossen werden? 

Das ist ungefähr das Niveau eines Günther Öttingers, der sich als Verkehrsminister von Baden Württemberg gegen ein Einsatz von Leitplankenprotektoren zum Schutz von Motorradfahrern aussprach, weil diese nur zum Rasen verleiten würden. 

Es lohnt nicht, mit Extremen zu argumentieren. Damit kann man reale Politik nicht begründen. Es geht auch nicht darum, jedem Flüchtling gleich einen Hartz IV-Satz zu geben. Es muss das richtige Maß gefunden werden, aber dazu hilft es nicht Stimmung gegen Menschen zu machen, weil sie vermeintlich anders sind. Wenn wir unser humanistischen Grundsätze aufgeben, ist die einzige Frage, gegen wen richtigen sich dann nicht nächsten Einschränkungen? Wir müssen untergehende Menschen retten. Das ist unsere Pflicht. Boote zu beschießen  ist keine Lösung.



Cleriker schrieb:


> ... Afrika und seine Bevölkerung sind ganz anders als Europa, oder Asien. Sind im letztgenannten auch alle Menschen für dich gleich? Beispielsweise Russen und Japaner, und Tibeter?
> Wenn man objektiv sein will, darf man nicht einfach Dinge weglassen, nur weil sie vielleicht wie ein Vorurteil klingen, oder einem nicht in den kram passen....


Aber es sind alles Menschen und die Menschenrechte gelten für alle. Die Grundbedürfnisse sind auch bei allen Menschen gleich, aber schon danach sollte man sehr genau auf kulturelle Eigenheiten eingehen. Und genau das hat die Entwicklungshilfepolitik der letzten Jahrzehnte nicht gemacht. Es wurden unsere Bedürfnisse und unsere Ansprüche auf andere gestülpt. Das geht meistens in die Hose. Zuerst muss man verstehen, was die Menschen im Land möchten und dann kann man ihnen Anleitungen und Möglichkeiten geben, dahin zu kommen.


----------



## Icedaft (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Es geht auch mit einer humanen Denkweise.... Planet Earth Account


----------



## Cleriker (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Aber es sind alles Menschen und die Menschenrechte gelten für alle. Die Grundbedürfnisse sind auch bei allen Menschen gleich, aber schon danach sollte man sehr genau auf kulturelle Eigenheiten eingehen. Und genau das hat die Entwicklungshilfepolitik der letzten Jahrzehnte nicht gemacht. Es wurden unsere Bedürfnisse und unsere Ansprüche auf andere gestülpt. Das geht meistens in die Hose. Zuerst muss man verstehen, was die Menschen im Land möchten und dann kann man ihnen Anleitungen und Möglichkeiten geben, dahin zu kommen.



Exakt das sage ich doch! Oder habe ich etwas gegenteiliges behauptet? Ich denke nicht. Was hilft es also jetzt viel Geld darin zu investieren, von Schleusern ausgebeutete Flüchtlinge hier unterzubringen und zu überprüfen? Es wäre besser angelegt, wenn man vor Ort erstmal mehr gegen die Schleuser tut und sich dann einem Problem nach dem anderen widmet.

Icedaft,
ich kenne das bereits, stehe der Sache aber noch skeptisch gegenüber. Frage wie wer verwaltet das Geld? Was passiert mit dem Geld solange es noch nicht eingesetzt wird? Was passiert wenn das Geld eingesetzt wurde? Wie werden danach laufende Kosten gedeckt? Wer entscheidet wann und wie das Geld genutzt wird? Sond staatliche Beteiligungen angedacht? Soll dafür eine eigene Bank gegründet werden, oder arbeiten sie bereits bei einer, oder halten Anteile?
Also mir fehlt ganz klar die Transparenz bei diesem Projekt. Einfach zu sagen mit einem viertel könnte man dies und das schaffen, ohne zu erklären wie der Weg aussieht... das reicht mir nicht! Momentan würde ich das als ein sehr windiges Projekt beschreiben.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Exakt das sage ich doch! Oder habe ich etwas gegenteiliges behauptet? Ich denke nicht. Was hilft es also jetzt viel Geld darin zu investieren, von Schleusern ausgebeutete Flüchtlinge hier unterzubringen und zu überprüfen? Es wäre besser angelegt, wenn man vor Ort erstmal mehr gegen die Schleuser tut und sich dann einem Problem nach dem anderen widmet.


Das "Aber" von mir war falsch gesetzt, es sollte nur eine Ergänzung oder Erweiterung Deiner Ausführungen sein. Natürlich verhalten sich Menschen aus anderen Kulturen erheblich anders, haben andere Werte etc, aber solange wir Ghettos verhindern, passen sich die meisten sehr schnell an. Darum sollte man es nicht zu sehr überbewerten, dass z.B. ein Menschenleben in Afrika oder Asien erheblich weniger wert ist, als bei uns. Wer erst einmal hier ist und in einem aufgeklärten Umfeld verkehrt, wird sich sehr schnell integrieren. Zumindest habe ich das bei ausländischen Doktoranten immer so erlebt. Selbst aus Bayern haben wir Menschen geformt.


----------



## Nightslaver (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wer erst einmal hier ist und in einem aufgeklärten Umfeld verkehrt, wird sich sehr schnell integrieren. Zumindest habe ich das bei ausländischen Doktoranten immer so erlebt. Selbst aus Bayern haben wir Menschen geformt.



Was leider nicht auf die breite Masse zutreffen dürfte. Viele siedeln sich in der gleichen Ecke großer Städte an um sich möglichst wenig anpassen zu müssen. Das war mit den türkischen Gastarbeitern die hier nach Deutschland kamen damals so und ist jetzt mit vielen Schwarzafrikanern nicht anders.
Es ist eigentlich die Pflicht des Staates sowas zu verhindern, leider nur wird da zu wenig gegen gemacht und unterstützt das oft auch schon die Bevölkerung nicht, Integration ja, aber bitte nicht bei mir neben an.
So kommt es dann das wir Schulen mit 90% Ausländeranteil haben, oder Bezirke in Berlin wo man mehrere Zusammenhängende Straßenzüge findet in denen Ausländer aus der gleichen Gegend, dem gleichen Land leben, incl. passender Läden, Cafes. usw.
Auch wen diverse Leute das nicht hören wollen, oder kleinreden möchten, aber Deutschland "HAT" ein Integrationsproblem.


----------



## Two-Face (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Die asylsuchenden Schwarzafrikaner gehen (genauso wie die Syrer und Afghanen) zu den Orten, die ihnen zugewiesen wurden.
Das können Unterbringungen in der Stadt sein, sehr oft aber auch Asylheime auf dem Lande oder in Kleindstädten. Und da gibt es meist keine Ecken mit besonders vielen Leuten mit Migrationshintergrund die sich abschotten, da sind sie inmitten der "gewöhnlichen" deutschen Bürger.
1. Ist da nichts mit "raussuchen" und 2. selbst wenn es ginge, woher wollen die bitteschön wissen, wo genau in welcher Stadt und in welchen Stadteilen sie möglichst viele andere ihrer Herkunft finden? Zumal sie dazu gar nicht mal die Mittel haben dürften.

Du kannst Asylsuchende nicht einfach schalopp mit Einwanderen vergleichen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Was leider nicht auf die breite Masse zutreffen dürfte. Viele siedeln sich in der gleichen Ecke großer Städte an um sich möglichst wenig anpassen zu müssen. Das war mit den türkischen Gastarbeitern die hier nach Deutschland kamen damals so und ist jetzt mit vielen Schwarzafrikanern nicht anders.
> .


Komisch, bei allen anderen klappte es wunderbar, nur Türken, Afrikaner und das fahrende Volk werden von uns massiv ausgegrenzt, bekommen Unterkunft nur überteuerten aber verfallenen Gebäuden und wir wundern uns, warum es Probleme gibt. Unterschiede aber bitte Asylsuchende von Gastarbeitern. 

Wenn ich an die sechziger Jahre zurückdenke, wurden Italiener extrem ausgegrenzt, aber irgendwie merkte man, dass es unnötig war. Seit dem haben wir so fürchterliche Dinge wie Restaurant mit Plätzen draußen. Von den Türken könnten hier einge wieder etwas Familiensinn erleben und von Afrikaner eine etwas weniger verbissene Sicht auf die Dinge. Wir müssen den Leuten nur Arbeit geben, und das ist einer der Ansätze. Sobald auch Menschen mit laufendem Asylverfahren arbeiten dürfen, könnte sich viel ändern.

Aber die Vorurteile sind so gewaltig, dass man den Leuten die Asylheime anzündet und ihre Boote beschießt. Das ist in meinen Augen der Untergang  des Abendlandes, weil wir unsere eigenen Werte verkaufen.


----------



## Nightslaver (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Aber die Vorurteile sind so gewaltig, dass man den Leuten die Asylheime anzündet und ihre Boote beschießt. Das ist in meinen Augen der Untergang  des Abendlandes, weil wir unsere eigenen Werte verkaufen.



Europa hatte überspitzt ausgedrück noch nie wirklich eigene Werte. Die Werte die es gab wurden immer von außen rangetragen, zuerst vom Christentum, dann von den Hunnen, dann von Teilen des Islam und jüngst dann die Amerikaner und das Kapital.
Das einzige was Europa in den letzten 2000 Jahren exportiert hat waren die Kreuzzüge und der Imperialismus.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Europa hatte überspitzt ausgedrück noch nie wirklich eigene Werte. Die Werte die es gab wurden immer von außen rangetragen, zuerst vom Christentum, dann von den Hunnen, dann von Teilen des Islam und jüngst dann die Amerikaner und das Kapital.
> Das einzige was Europa in den letzten 2000 Jahren exportiert hat waren die Kreuzzüge und der Imperialismus.


Die europäische Blütezeit der Philosophie sollten Sie nicht vergessen. Aufklärung und Humanismus haben ihren Ursprung in Europa, aber die heutigen Gartenzwerge treten diese Errungenschaften mit Füßen. Darum werden sie auch mit Überwachung belohnt und glauben in ihrer Dummheit, dass es sich gegen übeles Gesinde richtet. Dabei geht es nur gegen die Gartenzwerge selber. Aber es werden immer mehr. Es ist so traurig. Der Mensch lernt aus der Geschichte nicht, dass wollte ich immer nicht glauben, aber es ist eindeutig.


----------



## Leob12 (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Leob12,
> widerlege doch mal bitte die beiden Aussagen von mir, die du zitiert hast.
> Warst du schon dort? Beispielsweise in Somalia, Nigeria, Äthiopien, Mali, im Sudan, Lybien, oder Algerien? Warst du schon einmal in Syrien, dem Iran, oder Irak? Nein??? Ich schon!
> Ich habe dort mit Menschen geredet und Nachrichten geschaut. Was ich von mir gebe mögen zwar nur eigene Beobachtungen sein, also teils Subjektiv, aber dennoch wahr. Wenn man in einer Kaffeehalle sitzt mit hundert einheimischen, es kommen Nachrichten von Krieg und Tod und die einzigen Reaktionen sind Dinge wie: schade dass es nur so wenig erwischt hat! oder Treffer! dann regt sich keiner auf. Hier würden die Leute schon bei den Bildern den Kopf schütteln und meinen, dass das total unsinniges Blutvergießen ist. Dort aber nicht. Es gab Leute die auf diese Aussagen zugestimmt haben, aber sonst keine Reaktionen, also erst recht kein kein dagegen. Das war mitten in der Stadt, also ein Gemisch aus der durchschnittlichen Bevölkerung. Daraus darf ich mir durchaus meine Meinung bilden.


Spreche ich dir deine Meinung ab? 
Wieso vergleichst du diese Menschen ständig mit uns? Die Voraussetzungen sind doch gänzlich andere. Ein großer Teil der Bevölkerung ist dort mit Krieg, Mord und Blutvergießen schon in Kontakt gekommen oder ist gar seit der Geburt davon umgeben. Irgendwann stumpft man ab, vor allem wenn man selbst vermutlich auch Sorgen hat. 
Was ist nun an "Kopf schütteln" so viel besser? Den meisten bei uns ist es doch auch egal wenn in der Ukraine Menschen sinnlos sterben, oder nicht? Da ist es mir dann egal ob es den Leuten egal ist oder ob sie sagen "völlig unsinniges Blutvergießen". Die meisten sagen bei uns doch auch nur "oh weh wie schlimm" wenn sie kurz ein Bild in den Nachrichten oder in der Zeitung sehen, vergessen es aber sobald es neue Nachrichten von irgendwelchen Promis gibt. Auch wir sind in dieser Hinsicht schon abgestumpft, da wird auch durch die Medien täglich damit konfrontiert werden. 
Deine Beobachtungen falsifiziere ich doch nicht, wo liest du das heraus? Es waren aber nur deine Beobachtungen, nicht mehr, und nicht weniger. Davon kann man schon gewisse Schlüsse ziehen, aber ein umfassendes Bild liefert so etwas dann trotzdem nicht. 



Cleriker schrieb:


> Wenn hier beispielsweise Wahlen sind, dann gehen die Leute wählen und gut is. Dort geht man auf die Straße und wenn man offen bekundet dass man zur anderen Partei steht, dann gibt's gern mal Prügel, oder der Verkäufer im Geschäft handelt nicht mehr mit dir, oder dergleichen. Die Menschen dort sind einfach anders drauf als wir.


Stimmt, sie sind anders, also hör auf ständig unsere Maßstäbe anzusetzen. Das ist unsinnig. 



Cleriker schrieb:


> Wenn man also nur wegen der Stimmabgabe zur falschen Partei gleich Straßenkämpfe oder Hass im allgemeinen zu erwarten hat, was ist dann falsch an meiner Aussage, dass dort Dinge viel schneller eskalieren/heftige Formen annehmen. Wenn solche Dinge akzeptiert werden (und vor den kämpfen schon wurden), dann liegt das ganz klar viel an den Leuten dort und ihrer Einstellung, nicht nur an aktuellen Geschehnissen. Diese wären mit einer anderen Grundeinstellung vielleicht ganz anders gekommen...


Wann können solche Dinge schnell eskalieren? In einem sicheren Staat, in dem jeder zu essen und zu trinken bekommt und nicht fürchten muss, verfolgt zu werden. Oder in einem Staat, in dem es keine soziale Sicherheit, Bildung oder dergleichen gibt? 
Unsere Vorfahren waren in der Hinsicht nicht viel anders, nur sind in Europa Dinge passiert, die in Afrika nicht passiert sind. Die Aufklärung, den Humanismus oder auch 2 Weltkriege. Ja, gut teilweise wurden diese auch in Afrika geführt, aber Europa wurde weitaus heftiger erschüttert. 
Aber es ist auch in Zentraleuropa noch nicht lange her, als man als Angehöriger von gewissen Religionen oder "Rassen" (ich hasse den Ausdruck) keine Geschäfte führen durfte. So viel haben wir den Afrikanern also gar nicht voraus. 



Cleriker schrieb:


> Was das Thema HIV angeht...
> Ich habe das bewusst so krass formuliert, weil man das dort unten tatsächlich so empfinden kann. Ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, dass du dich bisher nicht damit infiziert hast (will ich auch nicht wissen und geht mich nichts an). Warum? Weil du keinen Doktor in Medizin hast? (einfach geschätzt) Nö! Sondern weil du irgendwann mal gehört hast, dass man beim Sex vorsichtig sein soll. Fertig. Das hat gereicht. Dort unten wird aber sehr viel Aufklärung betrieben. Noch viel aktiver als hier.


Ja, warum kann ich der Medizin glauben? Weil ich durch unser Bildungssystem gelaufen bin. Das fehlt in Afrika leider sehr vielen Leuten, deswegen hinkt auch dieser Vergleich. 
Allerdings gibt es auch bei uns sehr viele Leute, welche sich mit HIV infizieren. 



Cleriker schrieb:


> Es gibt wahnsinnig viele Infektionen und die Menschen kommen damit in Kontakt. Trotzdem lehnen es unwahrscheinlich viele Männer ab, sich zu kümmern. Da kommen antworten wie dass es das Problem der Frau sei. Sie müsse aufpassen. Er wäre noch nie davon krank geworden. Auf meine Frage ob denn einer von ihnen wüsste ob er krank sei kamen nur Nein. Auf die Frage warum sie das nicht an einer der Stationen überprüfen lassen haben gab's dann: "warum?", "Ist doch egal", "ich hab keine Angst", oder "bin ich eine Frau?". Das waren alles Männer, die wussten was Aids ist.


Warum kommen solche Antworten? Nicht weil es lustig ist, sondern weil diese Leute anders denken. Anders bedeutet in dieser Hinsicht jetzt nicht gleich schlecht, in dem Zusammenhang aber schon. Sowas kann man durch Bildung auch bekämpfen. 



Cleriker schrieb:


> Denkst du wirklich hier würde es die gleichen antworten geben? Das liegt nicht an unserer Bildung. Das liegt an unserer Umwelt. An der Art wie wir erzogen werden und dass wir Angst haben unser gutes Leben zu riskieren. Die Menschen dort haben das aber oft nicht. Mit ungewollten Schwangerschaften verhält es sich fast gleich. Das ist und bleibt einfach eine andere Denkweise und hat nichts mit Stammtisch zu tun, sondern ist einfach Fakt!


Und durch was wird unsere Erziehung geprägt? Durch Leute, die unser Bildungssystem durchlaufen haben, durch gewisse Dinge, die uns von älteren Personen beigebracht wurden. 
Klar ist es eine andere Denkweise, du sollst trotzdem aufhören ständig unsere Maßstäbe und Blickwinkel auf diese Dinge anzuwenden, das führt nämlich zu nichts (oder im schlimmsten Fall zu Rassismus). 
Klar haben die oft keine Angst um ihr gutes Leben, wie denn auch? Führen sie so ein tolles Leben? Vielen geht es dort unten um Welten dreckiger als uns, die meisten sind in bitterer Armut aufgewachsen, geprägt durch Gewalt, Drogen und Krankheiten. Die Leute sehen gewisse Dinge einfach ganz anders. 



Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich frage also nochmal: Warst du schon in entsprechenden Gebieten? Hast du dir selbst ein Bild, unbeeinflusst von den Medien gemacht? Warst du in Auffanglagern, Stationen der WHO, oder dergleichen?
> Hier mal ein Beispiel dafür:
> Missbrauch in Südafrika: Alle zehn Minuten eine Vergewaltigung - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> oder auch:
> www.freiheit.org - Aktuelle Berichte


Nein ich war nicht vor Ort. Darf ich trotzdem noch mitreden? 
Und wer wurde denn bitte nicht von den Medien beeinflusst? 

Wofür soll das jetzt genau ein Beispiel sein?



Cleriker schrieb:


> Klar, es ist der Spiegel. Trotzdem sind die Zahlen offiziell und wir alle wissen, wie es sich mit den Dunkelziffern verhält.
> Pretoria, oder Kapstadt sind alles andere als Hinterland. Das sind vermeintlich zivilisierte Ballungszentren. Trotzdem ist derartiges dort akzeptiert. Die Menschen haben Zugang zu Internet und wissen, zu internationalen Sendern. Trotzdem! Das meine ich wenn ich sage, dass die Menschen in Afrika einfach viel härter drauf sind, beziehungsweise einfach anders als wir.
> Natürlich haben sie dann auch andere Hemmschwellen und reagieren auf Nachrichten anders. So etwas meine ich mit Aids ignorieren und lustig weiter schwängern. Willst du das wieder einfach nur als Stammtischgelaber abhandeln und so tun als stimmt davon nichts?


Wer sagt dass Pretoria oder Kapstadt zivilisierte Ballungszentren sind? Ich habe dergleiche nie behauptet. Ähnlich verhält es sich doch in vielen größeren Städten auf der Südhalbkugel. 
Es steht dort auch, dass sich das Problem nur durch einen gesamtgesellschaftlichen Ansatz lösen lässt, nicht durch Internet oder internationale TV-Sender. Bei uns gibts auch rechtradikale Idioten oder irgendwelche religiösen Fanatiker, trotz Internet und allem. 
In Österreich wählen die Leute auch lustig eine rechtspopulistische Partei die keine Lösungskompetenz besitzt, sondern uns im Gegenteil nette 19 Mrd Haftungen für eine marode Bank besorgt haben. Trotz Bildung, trotz allem hören die Menschen auf den der am lautesten schreit. 
Ja, viele ignorieren AIDS, das stimmt, aber wer weiß denn dort überhaupt ob er nun schon infiziert ist? 
Außerdem merkt man davon ja gar nichts, bis es ernst wird. Ist doch dasselbe bei uns. Wieviele gehen denn wirklich zu Vorsorgeuntersuchungen wegen Krebs? Auch die wenigsten, obwohl die allermeisten vermutlich jemanden kennen, der schon Opfer dieser Krankheit wurde. Und trotzdem rauchen die Menschen munter weiter oder liegen stundenlang in der Sonne. 
Von dieser Ignoranz ist die gesamte Welt betroffen, nicht nur Afrika. Wieso verlangst du ständig von den Menschen in Afrika dass sie sich ja um ihre Gesundheit kümmern sollen wenn es die wenigsten in Europa machen? 



Cleriker schrieb:


> Dich stört wenn User hier über "die Afrikaner" reden? Dann stör dich meinetwegen daran, sie es als Verallgemeinerung, aber eins tue bitte nicht... Ignoriere nicht, dass wir über ein komplett anderes Volk sprechen.


Mich stört nicht "die Afrikaner", sondern wenn danach irgendeine unnötige Verallgemeinerung kommt. Genauso ist der Begriff "die Europäer" doch auch nicht zu verwenden wenn es in Italien Probleme mit der Mafia gibt. Dann sagt man doch auch nicht "ach, so sind sie, die Europäer", und wenn doch, dann wird das ein Franzose, Deutscher oder Engländer auch nicht einfach abnicken. Darum geht es mir.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Dort ist bis auf die Touristengegenden einfach nichts mit Europa vergleichbar, oder mit den Menschen hier und deren Einstellung. Du willst gern so tun als seien diese Menschen exakt wie wir und alle anderen Äußerungen seien Stammtisch, rechtsextrem, oder populistisch? Dann mach das für dich, aber sprich diesen Menschen nicht einfach etwas zu, das nicht den Tatsachen entspricht. Afrika und seine Bevölkerung sind ganz anders als Europa, oder Asien. Sind im letztgenannten auch alle Menschen für dich gleich? Beispielsweise Russen und Japaner, und Tibeter?


Wo bitte setze ich diese Menschen mit uns gleich? Oder messe mit unseren Maßstäben? Das machst du doch die ganze Zeit, obwohl du selbst sagst, das es gigantische Unterschiede gibt. 
Ich hab auch jetzt in diesem Post mehrmals darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass man eben nicht hergehen kann und alles mit unseren Maßstäben sehen kann. 
Wenn nicht, zeig mir bitte die Teile meines Posts, in denen ich einen Südafrikaner oder einen armen Viehhirten aus dem Tschad mit einem Mitteleuropäer vergleiche. 

Hier ein paar Auszüge aus meinen letzten Posts:
#492


Spoiler






Leob12 schrieb:


> Interessant, du gehst hier etwas auf die andere Denkweise dieser Menschen ein, bitte merken, wird später noch wichtig.
> Ja, die Menschen dort denken anders, das stimmt.
> Aber in puncto "Nachbarschaftshilfe" sind wir doch nicht besser. Da hat man am Balkan doch auch zugesehen, oder in der Ukraine. Ich will hier bei Gott keine Diskussion über die Ukraine hier beginnen. Es soll einfach zeigen, dass die Unterschiede die du glaubst zu sehen doch nicht so groß sind. Natürlich muss man immer einen anderen Maßstab ansetzen.





Vielleicht beziehst du dich darauf. Wenn ja: Dieses Beispiel hat nur dazu gedient, dass irgendwelche "schlechten afrikanischen Eigenschaften" sehr wohl auch auf uns in Europa zutreffen und zutreffen können. Deswegen setze ich beide Bevölkerungen nicht gleich. Die Probleme können trotzdem dieselben sein. 


Spoiler






Leob12 schrieb:


> Außerdem musst du auch aus einem anderen Blickwinkel auf die Situation blicken: Viele Menschen haben in Afrika sehr viel schlimmes mitgemacht und sind froh selbst den Tag zu überleben.





Hier mal zwei Beispiele. Vielleicht findest du ja mehr, ich gehe sicher nicht meine Posts durchsuchen ob ich irgendwas finde was dir vielleicht nicht passen könnte. Genau dafür gibt es die Zitierfunktion. 



Cleriker schrieb:


> Wenn man objektiv sein will, darf man nicht einfach Dinge weglassen, nur weil sie vielleicht wie ein Vorurteil klingen, oder einem nicht in den kram passen.
> Bleib also fair gegenüber anderen Meinungen hier im Forum und überlege dir warum der anderen so etwas postet, statt einfach nur darauf zu schimpfen.


Dann schreib es doch nicht so, sodass es wie ein Vorurteil klingt? 
Erläutere doch vielleicht mit einem Satz, warum diese Leute AIDS "ignorieren". Vielleicht weil es an der Bildung in dieser Hinsicht fehlt? 
Nein, stattdessen schreibt man lieber "und die schwängern munter weiter". Ist einfacher, ja, gebe ich zu, nur unterscheidet sich sowas eben vom Stammtisch, durch Argumente, durch Hintergrundwissen. 
Du warst anscheinend schon vor Ort, nur dann erwarte ich mir auch einen etwas neutraleren und reflektierten Zugang. Eben weil du die Probleme vor Ort kennst musst du doch auch irgendwie beurteilen können, warum es dazu kommt. Dann schreib das doch halbwegs neutral und keiner muss sich angegriffen fühlen. 

Nochmal, nein, ich war nicht vor Ort, aber bevor ich mir ein Urteil bilde, ziehe ich die Vergangenheit der Menschen bzw des Landes in Betracht. Wenn man das tut, wird auf einmal einiges erklärbar was zunächst aus unserem Blickwinkel vielleicht völlig unverständlich wirkt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Lernen ja aber nicht das was man sich erhofft. Nach der Geschichte ist vor der Geschichte, oder umgekehrt


----------



## Two-Face (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Das mit HIV hat auch mehrere Gründe, auch welche, die sich viele gar nicht ausmalen können.
Dort gibt es z.B. Frauen, die keine Kinder kriegen können (eben wie bei uns auch), Strukturen, durch die man Kinder adoptieren könnte oder sowas wie künstliche Befruchtung gibt es da unten nicht, weswegen solche Frauen oft mit möglichst vielen Männern ins Bett steigen, um die Wahrscheinlichkeit schwanger zu werden zu erhöhen - und erhöhen damit gleichzeitig auch das Risiko, an AIDS zu erkranken.

Man kann sich aber auch auf das Niveau von Gloria von Thurn und Taxis herablassen und argumentieren, dass das alles mit dem "Kleidungsstil" und damit, dass "der ***** gerne schnackselt" zu tun hat.

EDIT: Interessant, "N'eger" wird zensiert, das nenne ich mal vorbildlich.


----------



## Cleriker (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Leob12,
erstmal danke für deine mühen, aber ehrlich...
Ich mach das alles mit dem Handy und hab echt keinen nerv dazu dir besagte Punkte herauszufinden. Da verliere ich direkt den Überblick und es geht nur nach hinten los.
Scheinbar sind unsere Meinungen ja doch nicht so unterschiedlich. Wenn du aber von mangelnder Bildung sprichst, liegst du falsch. Es sind ja erschreckender Weise eher genau die Gegenden wo Hilfe geleistet wird und wo Bildung besteht. 

Zum Thema vertrauen in die Medizin...
Also mir musste man nur einmal sagen, dass es da eine Krankheit gibt die durch ungeschützten Sex übertragen werden kann. Mehr brauchte es nicht. Dort unten haben die Menschen das Problem aber vor der Nase. Sie sehen es und entscheiden trotzdem extrem oft, dass es sich nicht lohnt sich testen zu lassen, oder gar zu verhüten. Wie du schon zugestanden hast, die sind einfach damit aufgewachsen und finden das nicht so schlimm wie wir. Da hilft mehr Bildung auch nicht. Was muss man denn auch wissen, außer dass man ein verdammtes Gummi nutzen sollte. Fertig. 

Ehrlich gesagt bin ich mir gerade auch gar nicht mehr so sicher, worüber wir hier überhaupt diskutieren. Vielleicht sollten wir an dieser Stelle einfach einen Punkt machen. (?) 

Ich denke fast man müsste wenigstens was die kriege dort angeht, entweder mit den Ländern verhandeln und eingreifen, was definitiv nicht sinnvoll wäre, oder aber alles einfach geschehen und sie aus ihren Fehlern lernen lassen.
Hier sind wir dann aber wieder bei der Frage mit den Flüchtlingen, auf die wir bisher keine allgemeingültige Antwort finden konnten...

Allein den miesen Geschäften der Schleuser sollte mMn unbedingt das Handwerk gelegt werden.


----------



## Two-Face (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Leob12,
> erstmal danke für deine mühen, aber ehrlich...
> Ich mach das alles mit dem Handy und hab echt keinen nerv dazu dir besagte Punkte herauszufinden. Da verliere ich direkt den Überblick und es geht nur nach hinten los.
> Scheinbar sind unsere Meinungen ja doch nicht so unterschiedlich. Wenn du aber von mangelnder Bildung sprichst, liegst du falsch. Es sind ja erschreckender Weise eher genau die Gegenden wo Hilfe geleistet wird und wo Bildung besteht.


Ich versteh' echt nicht, wie du auf auf diesen Schwachsinn kommst.
In den Gegenden, in denen Hilfe geleistet wird, ist die Lage natürlich am schlimmsten, warum wird denn dort Hilfe geleistet, hmm? Sehr tolle Logik, das ist ungefär so, als würde man behaupten, dass es verwunderlich wäre, dass dort, wo der Wald brennt und versucht wird zu löschen schlimmer ist als dort, wo nicht gelöscht wird und der Wald nicht brennt.
Schau dich mal in Südafrika um. Dort wo die Bildungschancen die größten sind und der Kontinent am weitesten enwickelt ist und nicht überall Warlords den Ton angeben. Dort haben die Leute Bildung, können auf Universitäten gehen und haben Chancen auf ein besseres Leben.
Der Norden leidet stattdessen immernoch unter den Auswirkungen der Kolonialisierung, der Kongo, welcher bis in die 1960er Jahre von den Franzosen ausgebeutet wurde z.B. und die Länder, welche führungs- und verantwortungslos von europäischen Kolonialmächten zurückgelassen und sich selbst überlassen wurden, nachdem man sie schön ausgebeutet und deren Bevölkerung als Sklaven angebunden hat.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Zum Thema vertrauen in die Medizin...
> Also mir musste man nur einmal sagen, dass es da eine Krankheit gibt die durch ungeschützten Sex übertragen werden kann. Mehr brauchte es nicht. Dort unten haben die Menschen das Problem aber vor der Nase. Sie sehen es und entscheiden trotzdem extrem oft, dass es sich nicht lohnt sich testen zu lassen, oder gar zu verhüten. Wie du schon zugestanden hast, die sind einfach damit aufgewachsen und finden das nicht so schlimm wie wir. Da hilft mehr Bildung auch nicht. Was muss man denn auch wissen, außer dass man ein verdammtes Gummi nutzen sollte. Fertig.


Öhm, und im Westen weiß das keiner? Stimmt, hier steckt sich ja überhaupt keiner mit AIDS an, na klar, hier weiß ja schließlich keiner, dass sich sowas durch Geschlechtsverkehr übertragen lässt, hier ist das ganz anders als in Afrika oder sonstwo.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich denke fast man müsste wenigstens was die kriege dort angeht, entweder mit den Ländern verhandeln und eingreifen, was definitiv nicht sinnvoll wäre, oder aber alles einfach geschehen und sie aus ihren Fehlern lernen lassen.
> Hier sind wir dann aber wieder bei der Frage mit den Flüchtlingen, auf die wir bisher keine allgemeingültige Antwort finden konnten...


Es steht in der Verfassung, dass im Sinne der Außenpolitik schwachen und armen Ländern, welche in der Krise stecken oder zumindest in dieses Raster fallen, geholfen werden sollte. Genau das tuhen zumindest Institutionen, wie das Rote Kreuz, welche Nahrungsmittel verteilen und Personal abstellen, welche über das Nötige Wissen verfügen, z.B. um Krankheiten zu behandeln, Bildung zu vermitteln oder beim Bau von Schulen zu helfen, auch mit Erfolg. Also das ganze einfach einstellen, damit verhungernde Kinder "von ihren eigenen Fehlern lernen"?
Aber es ist ja völlig in Ordnung, schaffen wir weiter unseren subventionierten Agrar-Überschuss und unseren giftigen Elektronikmüll nach da unten, stellen aber gleichzeitig jegliche Hilfe ein, wir sind ja schließlich an rein gar nichts schuld, was da unten vorgeht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



> Genau das tuhen zumindest Institutionen, wie das Rote Kreuz, welche Nahrungsmittel verteilen und Personal abstellen, welche über das Nötige Wissen verfügen, z.B. um Krankheiten zu behandeln, Bildung zu vermitteln oder beim Bau von Schulen zu helfen, auch mit Erfolg. Also das ganze einfach einstellen, damit verhungernde Kinder "von ihren eigenen Fehlern lernen"?


Bleibt aber trotzdem der Nachteil der teils langen Wege. Bildung entbehrt auch einer helfenden Hand und Arzt und Medizin bedarf es auch Vertrauen sowie muss es erreichbar sein. Aber nur reinpumpen ist auf Dauer auch keine Lösung


----------



## Cleriker (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich versteh' echt nicht, wie du auf auf diesen Schwachsinn kommst.
> In den Gegenden, in denen Hilfe geleistet wird, ist die Lage natürlich am schlimmsten, warum wird denn dort Hilfe geleistet, hmm? Sehr tolle Logik, das ist ungefär so, als würde man behaupten, dass es verwunderlich wäre, dass dort, wo der Wald brennt und versucht wird zu löschen schlimmer ist als dort, wo nicht gelöscht wird und der Wald nicht brennt.
> Schau dich mal in Südafrika um. Dort wo die Bildungschancen die größten sind und der Kontinent am weitesten enwickelt ist und nicht überall Warlords den Ton angeben. Dort haben die Leute Bildung, können auf Universitäten gehen und haben Chancen auf ein besseres Leben.
> Der Norden leidet stattdessen immernoch unter den Auswirkungen der Kolonialisierung, der Kongo, welcher bis in die 1960er Jahre von den Franzosen ausgebeutet wurde z.B. und die Länder, welche führungs- und verantwortungslos von europäischen Kolonialmächten zurückgelassen und sich selbst überlassen wurden, nachdem man sie schön ausgebeutet und deren Bevölkerung als Sklaven angebunden hat.
> ...



Südafrika ist ein gutes Beispiel dafür. Dort gibt es eben diese Möglichkeiten und trotzdem gibt es immer mehr Infektionen. 

Natürlich weiß ich dass dort geholfen wird, wo die Lage schlimm ist. Ändert aber nichts daran, dass sich die Lage quasi nicht verbessert. Die Bevölkerung steigt und die Infektionen ebenso. 

Entweder willst du mir was andichten, oder du hast nicht verstanden was ich geschrieben habe. Wo behaupte ich denn, dass sich hier niemand anstecken würde, oder keiner was von Aids weiß? 

Was das letzte angeht...
Ich kaufe jeden Tag frisch bei Bauern meines Vertrauens. Läden wie Netto, Aldi, Lidl, REWE, Edeka usw. meide ich schon, seit ich mein eigenes Geld verdiene.
Das mit dem Elektromüll kann ich leider nicht beeinflussen, aber es gibt ebenso studien die belegen, dass eben diese Methoden auch für Arbeit und Aufschwung dort sorgen. Wer denkst du macht sich denn abhängig von den ausgebeuteten? Richtig! Die erste Welt. Genau das wird dafür sorgen, dass sie bessere Löhne bekommen und am Handel verdienen.
Schau dir China an. Vor zwanzig Jahren noch belächelt und nun?


----------



## Leob12 (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Europa hatte überspitzt ausgedrück noch nie wirklich eigene Werte. Die Werte die es gab wurden immer von außen rangetragen, zuerst vom Christentum, dann von den Hunnen, dann von Teilen des Islam und jüngst dann die Amerikaner und das Kapital.
> Das einzige was Europa in den letzten 2000 Jahren exportiert hat waren die Kreuzzüge und der Imperialismus.



Sag das doch nicht! 
Wir haben doch christliche Werte, Abendland in Christenhand usw. 

Ganz recht kann ich dir trotzdem nicht geben. Aufklärung, Humanismus, leider vergisst man diese Dinge allzu schnell wieder. 



> Bleibt aber trotzdem der Nachteil der teils langen Wege. Bildung entbehrt auch einer helfenden Hand und Arzt und Medizin bedarf es auch Vertrauen sowie muss es erreichbar sein. Aber nur reinpumpen ist auf Dauer auch keine Lösung


Natürlich nicht, aber irgendwann oder irgendwie muss eine Grundlage geschaffen werden. 
Stur Geld reinpumpen bringt natürlich auch nichts, aber es dauert eben so eine Grundlage zu schaffen.



> Das mit dem Elektromüll kann ich leider nicht beeinflussen, aber es gibt ebenso studien die belegen, dass eben diese Methoden auch für Arbeit und Aufschwung dort sorgen. Wer denkst du macht sich denn abhängig von den ausgebeuteten? Richtig! Die erste Welt. Genau das wird dafür sorgen, dass sie bessere Löhne bekommen und am Handel verdienen.
> Schau dir China an. Vor zwanzig Jahren noch belächelt und nun?


Genau, die Arbeiter in den Coltanminen sind uns sicher sehr dankbar. 
Wir machen uns nicht wirklich abhängig von diesen Nationen, die werden doch quasi von IWF/Weltbank und großen Firmen kontrolliert. China ist ein ganz anderes Kaliber. Außerdem leiden wir nicht unter höheren Preisen und der Lohn in China ist immer noch sehr sehr niedrig, mal ganz von den Umweltbedingungen zu schweigen. 
Wie sollen denn die Afrikaner dafür sorgen, dass sie höhere Löhne bekommen? Die meisten sind froh, überhaupt Arbeit zu finden. Dazu gibt es dort kaum Gewerkschaften, und wenn haben sie nichts zu sagen und können wenig beeinflussen. Solange die Länder dort unter einer weiteren Phase des Kolonialismus leiden, solange wird es ihnen auch nicht besser gehen.


----------



## Two-Face (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Südafrika ist ein gutes Beispiel dafür. Dort gibt es eben diese Möglichkeiten und trotzdem gibt es immer mehr Infektionen.
> 
> Natürlich weiß ich dass dort geholfen wird, wo die Lage schlimm ist. Ändert aber nichts daran, dass sich die Lage quasi nicht verbessert. Die Bevölkerung steigt und die Infektionen ebenso.


Schau' mal meinen obigeren Post an.
Die Gründe für Neuinfektionen mit HIV sind vielschichtiger als du glaubst.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Entweder willst du mir was andichten, oder du hast nicht verstanden was ich geschrieben habe. Wo behaupte ich denn, dass sich hier niemand anstecken würde, oder keiner was von Aids weiß?


Ich dichte überhaupt nichts an, DU hast behauptet, dass sobald jemand davon weiß, wie sich eine HIV-Infektion vermeiden lässt (also logischerweise mit dem Gummi) eigentlich auch automatisch das jeder verhindern sollte. HIER (also im Westen) sollte aber allein schon von Schulbildungswegen jeder wissen, wie sowas passieren kann, trotzdem gibt es auch hier immer wieder Neuinfektionen. Außerdem: Glaubst du etwa, die Mädchen und Frauen (und tw. auch Jungen) die da unten vergewaltigt werden, suchen sich das raus? "Ey, ich hab' jetzt zwar echt keinen Bock, Geschlechtsverkehr mit dir zu haben, aber wenn, benutz' wenigstens einen Gummi?" BTW, weißt du eigentlich, wie gut Kondome da unten verfügbar sind? Nein? Dann lass' besser solche Aussagen. 
Auch das mit den Bluttransfusionen ist irgendwo fragwürdig, die medizinische Versorgung ist da in vielen Ländern ohnehin nicht so rosig und wenn, dann ist sie meistens nicht von der Qualität westlicher Länder, das Blut wird oft nicht so streng kontrolliert wie hier. Wenn jemand da unten eine Bluttransfusion bekommt ist dort die Warscheinlichkeit wesentlich höher sich dabei Krankheiten einzufangen, als hier bei uns.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Was das letzte angeht...
> Ich kaufe jeden Tag frisch bei Bauern meines Vertrauens. Läden wie Netto, Aldi, Lidl, REWE, Edeka usw. meide ich schon, seit ich mein eigenes Geld verdiene.
> Das mit dem Elektromüll kann ich leider nicht beeinflussen, aber es gibt ebenso studien die belegen, dass eben diese Methoden auch für Arbeit und Aufschwung dort sorgen. Wer denkst du macht sich denn abhängig von den ausgebeuteten? Richtig! Die erste Welt. Genau das wird dafür sorgen, dass sie bessere Löhne bekommen und am Handel verdienen.
> Schau dir China an. Vor zwanzig Jahren noch belächelt und nun?



Ich fass' es nicht. Wie naiv muss man sein?
Bessere Löhne bekommen, durch's Ausschmelzen von giftigen Metallen aus Leiterplatinen? Wovon man spätestens mit 30 Krebs bekommt oder an einer Sepsis stirbt? Dir ist schon klar, dass das überwiegend Kinder sind, die das machen? Die von dir ernannte Studie, dass irgendwer, außer dem Westen, davon profitiert, würd' ich gerne mal sehen.
Und das mit den Agrar-Subventionen: Die sorgen dafür, dass da unten hart arbeitende Landwirtschafter und Fischer keine Lebensgrundlage haben, weil sie mit den billigeren Überschuss aus Europa nicht konkurrieren können - folglich tuhen sich afrikanische Länder extrem schwer eine eigene, funktionierende Wirtschaft aufzubauen. Da fällt die Behauptung, dass in Afrika alle bloß jammern, aber nicht "hart arbeiten" schon sehr flach.
Und zu China sag' ich jetzt mal besser nichts.
Wenn du von mir erwartest, dass ich ein Land für Afrika zum vorbild nehmen sollte, welches die Umwelt verschmutzt wie kein zweites, Menschenrechte unterdrükt wie das viele Warlords in Afrika tun und guten Gewissens seine Nachbarländer ausbeutet und Menschen verkauft, um ihrem Bevölkerungsüberschuss Herr zu werden, hast du dich aber mächtig getäuscht.


Leob12 schrieb:


> Sag das doch nicht!
> Wir haben doch christliche Werte, Abendland in Christenhand usw.
> 
> Ganz recht kann ich dir trotzdem nicht geben. Aufklärung, Humanismus, leider vergisst man diese Dinge allzu schnell wieder.


Europa hat den Fußball exporiert, das sagt schon einiges.
Aber ansonsten würde ich Europa dennoch den meisten anderen Ländern vorziehen, was Humanismus, Moral und Rechte angeht, wenn man mal an das ja so unfassbar weit entwickelte Amerika denkt, wäre mir als Arbeitnehmer/Student/Schwerstkranker/Geringverdiener ein europäischer Staat doch massiv lieber als das streng kapitalistische USA.


----------



## Cleriker (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Du machst es schon wieder! Das was ich da genannt habe ist doch nur ein Beispiel. Ein Beispiel dafür was sich trotz Aufklärung und medizinischer Versorgung nicht bessert. Du jedoch schiebst mir gerade einen Ball zu auf dem steht ich hätte gesagt, dass es nur daran liegen würde. 

Du vergleichst echt die Anzahl der Infektionen hier? Also hier in Deutschland im einstelligen tausender-Bereich. Nur in Südafrika jährlich mehrere hunderttausend! Trotz Aufklärung.

Und ja, ich weiß wie zumindest teilweise die Versorgung mit Kondomen dort aussieht. Am Stadtrand hängen Beutel wo man sich die Taschen vollmachen kann, in den Krankenstationen gibt's sie umsonst. Sogar das testen auf Infektionen ist kostenfrei. Regelmäßig patrouillieren Geländewagen der verschiedenen Hilfsorganisationen in den gefährdetsten Gebieten und verteilen welche. Dass ein Opfer sich das nicht aussuchen kann ist ja klar. Habe ich ebenfalls nicht behauptet. Der überwiegende Teil der Bevölkerung ist aber männlich und könnte es. Tut es aber nicht, trotz täglicher Konfrontation mit dem Problem. Das ist übrigens der größte Unterschied zu uns. Wie oft im Jahr sehen wir Familienmitglieder und Bekannte daran sterben? Fast überhaupt nicht.

Dass du dir nur die negativen Punkte aussuchst, hätte ich kommen sehen sollen. China Nacht viel falsch, trägt seine Entwicklung auf dem Rücken der Bevölkerung, ja. Der Plan geht aber auf. Wie China sich wirtschaftlich entwickelt hat, ist der Wahnsinn. Afrika geht es schlecht. Weitere harte Jahre wären also durchaus eine Option, wenn es langfristige Unabhängigkeit bringen könnte.
Hier mal was, dass damals schon genauso wahr war, aber gern vergessen/ignoriert wird.
Afrika steht seinem Aufschwung im Weg | Südwest Presse Online

Was sind es denn für Agrarprodukte die dort den Markt kränken? Unwichtig! Hier muss ich aber wieder sagen, dass ich alles mir mögliche dafür tue, solche Konzerne nicht zu unterstützen. Viel wichtiger jedoch ist die Frage warum das überhaupt möglich ist. Hier gilt wieder der Link.
Wir Bürger sind ein großer Teil des Problems. Würden wir den billigen Mist aus der Folie nicht kaufen, gäbe es ihn nicht.


----------



## Leob12 (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Du machst es schon wieder! Das was ich da genannt habe ist doch nur ein Beispiel. Ein Beispiel dafür was sich trotz Aufklärung und medizinischer Versorgung nicht bessert. Du jedoch schiebst mir gerade einen Ball zu auf dem steht ich hätte gesagt, dass es nur daran liegen würde.


Funktioniert bei uns bei Krebs doch auch nicht. Genauso wenig wie SMS-schreiben während man ein Auto steuert wirklich abnimmt, obwohl man weiß wie sehr die Aufmerksamkeit gebunden wird und wie gefährlich das werden kann. Dasselbe mit Alkohol am Steuer. Und du beschwerst dich ernsthaft wenn die Menschen in Afrika, wo es weit mehr Probleme als AIDS gibt, angefangen bei Armut, Bürgerkrieg und Gewalt, nicht innerhalb von ein paar Jahren funktioniert? Es funktioniert ja bei uns auch nur in ganz seltenen Ausnahmefällen, bei uns sind die Umstände aber um Klassen besser. 



> Und ja, ich weiß wie zumindest teilweise die Versorgung mit Kondomen dort aussieht. Am Stadtrand hängen Beutel wo man sich die Taschen vollmachen kann, in den Krankenstationen gibt's sie umsonst. Sogar das testen auf Infektionen ist kostenfrei. Regelmäßig patrouillieren Geländewagen der verschiedenen Hilfsorganisationen in den gefährdetsten Gebieten und verteilen welche. Dass ein Opfer sich das nicht aussuchen kann ist ja klar. Habe ich ebenfalls nicht behauptet. Der überwiegende Teil der Bevölkerung ist aber männlich und könnte es. Tut es aber nicht, trotz täglicher Konfrontation mit dem Problem. Das ist übrigens der größte Unterschied zu uns. Wie oft im Jahr sehen wir Familienmitglieder und Bekannte daran sterben? Fast überhaupt nicht.


Der überwiegende Teil der Bevölkerung ist männlich? Wie in China? 
Bei uns gibt es dafür andere Krankheiten und Todesursachen, tun wir etwas dagegen? Nein. Die Kinder kriegen trotzdem alle die gesüßten Limonaden, obwohl sie in jeder erdenklicher Hinsicht schlecht für den Körper sind. Die Leute fressen sich bei McDonalds voll, obwohl sie wissen wie ungesund und wertlos der Fraß dort ist. Die Leute rauchen und saufen obwohl sie die Risiken kennen. Nur weil bei uns eine Krankheit weniger oft auftritt, sind wir in keinerlei besser. 



> Dass du dir nur die negativen Punkte aussuchst, hätte ich kommen sehen sollen. China Nacht viel falsch, trägt seine Entwicklung auf dem Rücken der Bevölkerung, ja. Der Plan geht aber auf. Wie China sich wirtschaftlich entwickelt hat, ist der Wahnsinn. Afrika geht es schlecht. Weitere harte Jahre wären also durchaus eine Option, wenn es langfristige Unabhängigkeit bringen könnte.
> Hier mal was, dass damals schon genauso wahr war, aber gern vergessen/ignoriert wird.
> Afrika steht seinem Aufschwung im Weg | Südwest Presse Online


Der Plan ging die längste Zeit auf, ja. Nun sinkt aber auch da das Wirtschaftswachstum, während die Arbeiter mehr Lohn fordern. China wird massive Probleme durch die Ein-Kind Politik bekommen, von den Millionen Männern ganz zu schweigen, die nie eine Frau haben werden, weil es nicht genug gibt. Dazu kommt die Umweltverschmutzung oder die Wohnraumknappheit in den Städten. 
Was wird vergessen oder ignoriert? Die Vetternwirtschaft? Die gibts überall auf der Welt
Außerdem haben in den Ländern ja nicht die Einheimischen das sagen, sondern Konzerne, Banken oder internationale Organisationen. 


> Was sind es denn für Agrarprodukte die dort den Markt kränken? Unwichtig! Hier muss ich aber wieder sagen, dass ich alles mir mögliche dafür tue, solche Konzerne nicht zu unterstützen. Viel wichtiger jedoch ist die Frage warum das überhaupt möglich ist. Hier gilt wieder der Link.
> Wir Bürger sind ein großer Teil des Problems. Würden wir den billigen Mist aus der Folie nicht kaufen, gäbe es ihn nicht.


Milch, wird in Afrika verkauft, was in der EU zu viel ist. Subventioniert und damit billiger als die Milch vor Ort.  Was schädigt die Wirtschaft dort noch? Hühnerfleisch oder Getreide. 
http://othes.univie.ac.at/31846/


----------



## Cleriker (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Schön dass du mir die Produkte nennst... Aber bin ich es der derartiges kauft? Nö! 
Hätte man es in Afrika nicht versäumt (eben durch Korruption und Vetternwirtschaft) eine solche Industrie aufzubauen/fördern, wäre das überhaupt kein Thema. Mit den Löhnen dort, den nicht vorhandenen Sozialabgaben usw. könnte nie ein westlicher Konzern mithalten. 

Ich wiederhole: habe ich denn behauptet, dass wir in irgendeiner Weise besser wären? Ich denke nicht.  Das Thema Infektionen kam ja vom Thema ungeschütztem Verkehr, was wiederum von einem anderen großen Problem kam... der Überbevölkerung. Theoretisch gibt es die dort nicht. Praktisch aber schon unter dem Gesichtspunkt dass dort vielerorts Hunger herrscht. 
Das hängt halt alles zusammen und das war ja am Anfang mal meine Intention. Die Menschen dort müssen unbedingt umdenken lernen. Krankheiten und Hunger könnten sehr stark eingeschränkt werden durch Verhütung und das würde automatisch weniger Armut und bessere Lebensbedingungen bedeuten. Denn die Armut nährt ja auch die Gewalt dort, also die Bürgerkriege, Schmuggel und Menschenhandel. Das alles könnte sich deutlich reduzieren.


----------



## Leob12 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Langsam stelle ich mir die Frage ob du am Handy überhaupt alles liest.

Bedarf und Versuche eine Industrie zu etablieren gab es doch. Nur könnem diese die Preise nicht so weit drücken um mit den subventionierten Gütern mitzuhalten. Das braucht man keinen Doktor in Betriebswirtschaft um zu erkennen, das es so nichts wird mit der Industrie vor Ort.
Ach ja, ich nenne dir die Produkte weil du danach gefragt hast, was soll der Quatsch eigentlich?
Nein, es ist sicher nicht rein die Schuld von Korruption und Vetternwirtschaft, dass es dort so wenig Industrie gibt.
Noch ein Beispiel: Viele Bauern bauen lieber Kakaobohnen an, da diese weit mehr Geld einbringen als es Gemüse fun würde. Aber ja, sie sind ja alle selbst schuld daran.


----------



## Cleriker (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Klar lese ich es. Wie genau kommst du darauf dass dem nicht so sei?
Ich habe dich nicht gebeten mir Produkte zu nennen. Ich habe die Frage nach dem "was sind das denn für Produkte" doch nur als Denkanstoß genannt. Billiges Geflügel und Milch sind hier übrigens genannt. Aber mal ernsthaft, was willst du nun? Willst du dich wirklich darüber beschweren, dass Europa auf einem Kontinent auf dem es wahnsinnig viel Hunger gibt, günstige Lebensmittel verkauft? Nachdem sich die letzten 50 Jahre keine richtige Industrie dort aufgebaut hat?
Du machst es dir da zu einfach. Ich weiß auch, dass es Versuche gab, aber eben nicht flächendeckend und schon gar nicht mit genug Nachdruck der Regierungen dort. Es wurde einfach nicht genug daran gesetzt. Versuch doch mal im Internet was über angegangene Reformen solcher Länder zu finden, oder über Vertragsverhandlungen mit westlichen Partnern. Das wird dir nicht, oder nur kaum gelingen. Selbst die etablierten Hilfsorganisationen sind sich diesbezüglich einig. Alles worin Geld gepumpt wird von außerhalb, wird sich quasi selbst überlassen. Korruption ist das größte Problem, dass Afrika momentan hat.


----------



## Nightslaver (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Stimmt es nur auf Europas Agrarpolitik abwältzen zu wollen wäre zu einfach und auch einseitig.
Vieles ist hausgemacht Der Artikel vom Spiegel hier gibt dazu einen guten Einblick, auch wen er mit einem Veröffentlichungsdatum vom 16.07.1984 schon was älter ist.
Die grundlegenden Ursachen haben sich seid damals aber auch nur wenig verändert, so das er immer noch lesenswert ist:

Eine große Dürre hat die Gehirne erfaßt - DER SPIEGEL 29/1984


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Natürlich tue ich das nicht. Aber ein postitive Befund auf gewissen Krankheiten sollte auch zur Ablehnung führen.



"Dem gehts so dreckig, demgegenüber kann man einfach nicht hilfsbereit sein"




Leob12 schrieb:


> Tatsächlich?
> Gefährliches Halbwissen.
> BAMF - Bundesamt für Migration und Flüchtlinge - Asyl und Flüchtlingsschutz - Aktuelle Zahlen zu Asyl



Absichtliches Unwissen. Zahlen wurden hier schon so oft gepostet - und genauso oft ignoriert. Es geht nicht um Zusammenhänge, es geht um die bösen Flüchtlinge, alias wohlhabende, schwerkranke islamistische Schwarzafrikaner, die zu 100.000 Tausenden mit Schleusern legal einreisen, sich vor den Behörden verstecken, von Hartz IV leben und dabei erhaften Deutschen den Job wegnehmen!




Cleriker schrieb:


> Hier in der Nähe (Bielefeld) sind vorletztes Wochenende auch unerwartet über sechshundert Flüchtlinge aufgelaufen auf die man nicht vorbereitet war.



Verdammt. "Die Flüchtlinge" haben das Beamen erfunden und tauchen jetzt von nichts auf gleich mitten in deutschen Städten auf.
Sie lassen sich nichtmal davon abhalten, dass es die Stadt gar nicht gibt!




Atent123 schrieb:


> Atomkraft ist so eine Sache.
> Meiner Meinung nach war der Atomaustieg bisher ein reinfall.
> Wir können nur einen kleinen Teil unseres Strombedarfs mit erneuerbaren Energieen decken.
> Inzwischen kaufen wir Atomstrom bei Frankreich und müssen wieder stärker auf Fossile Brennstoffe setzten.



Genaugenommen haben wir im letzten Jahr knapp 26% aus erneuerbaren bezogen, obwohl weiterhin viel Kapazitäten nicht eingespeißt werden können, weil träge Großkraftwerke die Leitungen blockieren, und wir haben 34 TWh exportiert. Zugegeben: Kaum nach Frankreich, denn bei den staatlich subventionierten Dumping-Preisen da lohnt sich das einfach nicht.
Und der Atomausstieg lief eigentlich ganz gut. Was holpriger verläuft, ist der Ausstieg aus dem Ausstieg aus dem Ausstieg. Aber wie sagte Merkel so schön, als sie auf die größte andauernde nukleare Verseuchung Deutschlands angesprochen wurde? "Damals war ich noch nicht so perfekt".
Heute halt auch nicht, aber solange die Stromkonzerne mit den Resultaten "gut leben können" ist der deutsche Wähler offensichtlich voll dafür... 




Cleriker schrieb:


> Dich stört wenn User hier über "die Afrikaner" reden? Dann stör dich meinetwegen daran, sie es als Verallgemeinerung, aber eins tue bitte nicht... Ignoriere nicht, dass wir über ein komplett anderes Volk sprechen.



Wir sprechen eben nicht über "ein komplett anderes Volk". Wir sprechen über 2-3-4 dutzend komplett andere Völker und genau genommen sprechen wir über eine Untergruppe von Individuen aus diesen Völkern.




Two-Face schrieb:


> Die asylsuchenden Schwarzafrikaner gehen (genauso wie die Syrer und Afghanen) zu den Orten, die ihnen zugewiesen wurden.
> Das können Unterbringungen in der Stadt sein, sehr oft aber auch Asylheime auf dem Lande oder in Kleindstädten. Und da gibt es meist keine Ecken mit besonders vielen Leuten mit Migrationshintergrund die sich abschotten, da sind sie inmitten der "gewöhnlichen" deutschen Bürger.
> 1. Ist da nichts mit "raussuchen" und 2. selbst wenn es ginge, woher wollen die bitteschön wissen, wo genau in welcher Stadt und in welchen Stadteilen sie möglichst viele andere ihrer Herkunft finden? Zumal sie dazu gar nicht mal die Mittel haben dürften.
> 
> Du kannst Asylsuchende nicht einfach schalopp mit Einwanderen vergleichen.



Nicht mal mit seinen Einwanderern liegt er richtig. Weder haben sich die Gastarbeiter zusammengerottet, um ja nicht in Kontakt mit Deutschen zu kommen, noch suchen die Einwanderer heute ganz gezielt nach einem ethnisch reinen Kiez. Es ist nur einfach so, dass man als Einwanderer verdammt große Probleme haben kann, in großen Teilen Deutscher Städte eine Bleibe zu bekommen. Weder sind die meisten Stadtteile bezahlbar, noch sind Vermieter -oder deren andere Mieter- frei von Vorurteilen. Entgegen aller Vorurteile leben Migranten nicht in Neukölln, weil ihnen Dahlem zu schnieke ist und sie sich lieber im Müll suhlen.


----------



## sinchilla (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

hier mal ein paar fakten bevor solche argumente ständig wiederholt werden:Die schlimmsten Totschlagargumente gegen FlÃ¼chtlinge im Faktencheck | VICE | Deutschland


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Egal was da geschrieben wird wenn im eigenen Kopf kein Umdenken stattfindet und man sich weiter an geschönte Phrasen hält


----------



## Leob12 (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fRFzPvpJ6Kk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



"Ja, hast du gut gemacht. Einmal kurz streicheln und dann ist wieder alles gut." 
Widerlich, dass auch die Kanzerlin auf diese dummen Äußerungen von wegen man kann nicht alle aus Afrika oder dem Nahen Osten aufnehmen, wenn es doch nie zur Debatte gestanden hat und nie zur Debatte stehen wird. 

Passend ein Kommentar unter dem Video: 


> Ob sie geweint hätte, wenn man ihr beim Mauerfall damals gesagt hätte, das wir nicht alle DDR Leute aufnehmen können, und sie nach Russland müsste?


----------



## Cleriker (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Ein ziemlich dummer Vergleich in dem Kommentar. 
Welche Ostdeutschen (ehemals einheimischen) wurden denn alle "aufgenommen" und finanziert? Die haben ihre 100DM bekommen und sonst nichts. Ganz im Gegenteil! Die wurden hier zu großen Teilen total ausgebeutet. Für deutlich weniger angestellt, vollkommen irre Arbeitszeiten und oft nur mündliche Verträge. Das kann man alles inzwischen in Dokus und Büchern nachlesen. Soll das seiner Meinung nach etwa auch mit Migranten passieren? Echt bekloppt der Typ!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Auch wenn ein Funken Wahrheit dahinter steckt die hat ein Taktgefühl wie eine Abbruchbirne uns streicheln tut man Welpen und Co.


----------



## Leob12 (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Ein ziemlich dummer Vergleich in dem Kommentar.
> Welche Ostdeutschen (ehemals einheimischen) wurden denn alle "aufgenommen" und finanziert? Die haben ihre 100DM bekommen und sonst nichts. Ganz im Gegenteil! Die wurden hier zu großen Teilen total ausgebeutet. Für deutlich weniger angestellt, vollkommen irre Arbeitszeiten und oft nur mündliche Verträge. Das kann man alles inzwischen in Dokus und Büchern nachlesen. Soll das seiner Meinung nach etwa auch mit Migranten passieren? Echt bekloppt der Typ!


Viele Migranten wären froh, überhaupt Arbeit zu finden. Bekommen sie aber oft nicht, weil man Deutsche sucht. Alltagsrassismus undso, gibts leider überall. Den Deutschen ist die Arbeit aber vielleicht zu schlecht bezahlt, zu schlechte Arbeitszeiten, tja. 

Dieser Kommentar in Verbindung mit dem Mädchen passt doch wunderbar. Sie müsste es doch aus ihrer Jugend in der DDR kennen, dieses Gefühl wenn andere alles haben nur weil man selbst halt Pech hatte. 
Deswegen umso erschreckender wie eiskalt und empathielos sie da reagiert. Ehrlich gesagt hätte ich mir aber auch nichts anderes erwartet, so ist sie halt.


----------



## Cleriker (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

So doof das auch klingt, Empathie ist nun einmal nicht Objektivität. 
Letzteres ist aber Bestandteil ihres Jobs.


----------



## Nazzy (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Auch wenn ein Funken Wahrheit dahinter steckt die hat ein Taktgefühl wie eine Abbruchbirne uns streicheln tut man Welpen und Co.



So würde ich nichtmal ein altes Sofa anfassen.

"Darf ich es mal streicheln" ?


----------



## Memphys (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Ich frage mich eher zu welchem Zeitpunkt hier in Europa aufgehört wird rumzuheucheln. Wir können die Lebenssituation in Afrika nicht großflächig so verbessern, dass die Menschen dort auch bleiben wollen, vor allem vor dem Hintergrund, dass wohl in den nächsten Jahrzehnten eine immer größer werdende Wasserknappheit in Afrika und anderswo aufkommen wird. Daraus resultierend wiederum Kriege und noch mehr Leid. Entweder wir fangen an die Boote zu torpedieren anstatt sie zur Küste zu bringen, oder wir haben hier wirklich das, was von den Populisten befürchtet wird: Eine "Flüchtlingsflut" und die damit einhergehende Verringerung des Lebensstandards hier. Und für so gutherzig halte ich die Menschen in diesem Land (bzw. in der EU) und die Politiker nicht. Nicht, dass ich mir das wünschen würde, ich hab nur die schwere Befürchtung dass es noch zu meinen Lebzeiten so kommen wird. Ob wir dann jetzt noch ein paar tausend großteils gebildete Menschen aufnehmen macht da den Unterschied auch nicht mehr.

Davon mal abgesehen brauchen wir mal eine neue Regelung zum Thema Flüchtlinge, kann ja nicht sein, dass die rechtlich betrachtet in Deutschland gar nicht aufgenommen werden sollten (EIGENTLICH müssen die Flüchtlinge ja im Ankunftsland einen Asylantrag stellen, ich frag mich wie viele Flüchtlinge wohl schon über die Nordsee hier angekommen sind...). Da muss man noch nachbessern, damit das "Flüchtlingsproblem" auch mal gerecht verteilt wird in Europa.


----------



## der-sack88 (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Merkel und ihre Politik haben mit dem realen Leben nunmal leider nichts mehr zu tun. Kein Wunder, dass sie so reagiert, wenn sie mit den wirklich wichtigen Problemen konfrontiert wird.

Ich hätte mich nicht gewundert, wenn sie sowas gesagt hätte wie: "Frieden und ein menschenwürdiges Leben im nahen Osten sind der deutschen Waffenindustrie leider nicht zuzumuten."


----------



## Leob12 (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Cleriker schrieb:


> So doof das auch klingt, Empathie ist nun einmal nicht Objektivität.
> Letzteres ist aber Bestandteil ihres Jobs.



Aha, es war eine Fragerunde mit Kindern. 
Erkläre mal Kindern etwas rein objektiv und komplett sachlich, das wird sie alle erfreuen und alle werden dir zujubeln. 
Zumal sich diese Kinder ja so viel unter dem "Beruf" Kanzlerin vorstellen können. Für diese Kinder ist sie eine wichtige Person die etwas zu sagen hat, und vielleicht etwas verbessern kann. 
Leider verhält sie sich nicht so. 

Ich will damit nicht sagen, dass sie ein Kumpeltyp werden soll mit der man im Bierzelt anstoßen kann, nein, aber es sind Kinder. Sicher gehört Objektivität zum Beruf, bestreitet ja niemand, aber wenn man mit Kindern zu tun hat, ist etwas Empathie und Einfühlungsvermögen nötig. Einem Studenten oder einer volljährigen Person hätte sie das objektiv erklären können, der hätte Verständnis. Dieses Verständnis, und überhaupt das Wissen darüber lernt man erst im Laufe des Lebens. 

Ich hoffe du bist auch dafür das deine Kinder von völlig emotionslosen und objektiven Lehrern unterrichtet werden


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Den Kindern vor den Koffer sch... aber bei Obamba auf Schmusekurs. Man sollte doch wenigstens dem Publikum angemessen reagieren damit man nicht als German Witch rüber kommt


----------



## Verminaard (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Yeh Merkelbashing!

Unfassbar was hier wieder losgelassen wird.
Was soll denn Merkel in so einer Situation machen?
Soll sie dem Kind sagen: ja ich werd alles machen was in meiner Macht steht, um dir und deiner Familie zu helfen. ?
Habt ihr den leisesten Schimmer was so eine Aussage bewirken kann?
Abgesehen davon das Merkel noch immer Bundeskanzerlin ist und kein Diktator der sich ueber geltendes Recht und Gesetze hinwegsetzen kann.
Zumindest haben wir anscheinend in Deutschland noch einen Rechtsstaat.

Soll Merkel, nur weil sie hier mit Kindern konfrontiert wird, ein Singal geben, das jeder Familie mit putzigen Kindern geholfen wird. Egal wie die Rechtslage ist?

Wurde ja alles schoen medienwirksam inzsiniert. Haben bestimmt etliche Leute gesehen. 
Und eine "wir helfen Allen armen Familien sofort" Aussage haette sich doch wie ein Lauffeuer verbreitet. 
Habt ihr eine Ahnung was das lostreten und bedeuten kann?

Leob deine Argumentationen sind teilweise echt unter aller Sau. Hier wirfst du anderen vor Empathielos zu sein, schmeisst mit Vorurteilen und anderen Sachen um dich. 


Leob12 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du bist auch dafür das deine Kinder von völlig emotionslosen und objektiven Lehrern unterrichtet werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was soll so eine Aussage? Geht es nicht ohne persoenlichen Angriff?
Kannst du nicht einfach akzeptieren das andere Leute eine andere Meinung haben. Und jetzt das Allerschlimmste: vielleicht ist deine Meinung nicht wirklich richtig oder richtiger als Andere!

Auch schoen dein Quote von einem Kommentar. Klar weil die Merkel aus der ehemaligen DDR stammt, deswegen muss gleich ein DDR Vergleich kommen, und du huepfst gleich im Kreis vor Freude.

Fangt mal an bisschen realistisch und rational an zu denken.
Leider hat unsere jetztige Zeit und Gesellschaft, wie sie gerade jetzt ist keinen Platz fuer Utopia, so gern ich es mir wuensche.


----------



## Cleriker (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Merkel mit Lehrern zu vergleichen hinkt wirklich gewaltig. Was passiert wenn ein Lehrer etwas sagt, dass man auf zwei Arten interpretieren kann? Maximal gibt's ein paar Punkte Abzug bei der nächsten Klausur. Bei der Berichtigung dann die Klarstellung, fertig. 
Was passiert aber, wenn Angela Merkel so etwas der ganzen Welt sagt? Denkst du, dann interessiert das auch nur 25 Kinder, für zwei Wochen?

PS: meine Frau ist die emotionale und ich der objektive. Also ja, ich möchte nicht, dass meine Kinder angelogen werden.


----------



## Leob12 (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Yeh Merkelbashing!
> Unfassbar was hier wieder losgelassen wird.
> Was soll denn Merkel in so einer Situation machen?
> Soll sie dem Kind sagen: ja ich werd alles machen was in meiner Macht steht, um dir und deiner Familie zu helfen. ?
> ...


Keine Ahnung, vielleicht etwas taktvoller an die Sache rangehen und nicht wie ein Person ohne Gefühle?



Verminaard schrieb:


> Soll Merkel, nur weil sie hier mit Kindern konfrontiert wird, ein Singal geben, das jeder Familie mit putzigen Kindern geholfen wird. Egal wie die Rechtslage ist?


Oh ja, natürlich, hat ja jeder gefordert. 
Es reden zwar alle von etwas mehr Fingerspitzenfertigkeit im Umgang mit Kindern. Kann doch nicht sein dass ihr niemand gesagt hat wie man sich in so einer Umgebung verhalten soll. Sie war umringt von Kindern, nicht von irgendwelchen Journalisten oder anderen Politikern. 



> Wurde ja alles schoen medienwirksam inzsiniert. Haben bestimmt etliche Leute gesehen.
> Und eine "wir helfen Allen armen Familien sofort" Aussage haette sich doch wie ein Lauffeuer verbreitet.
> Habt ihr eine Ahnung was das lostreten und bedeuten kann?


Zeig mir bitte die Stelle in der ich fordere dass sie sofort alles in ihrer Macht stehende tun soll, zeig sie mir, oder hör auf mit deinen unsäglichen Übertreibungen und Interpretationen. 
Das habe ich nie gefordert. 



> Leob deine Argumentationen sind teilweise echt unter aller Sau. Hier wirfst du anderen vor Empathielos zu sein, schmeisst mit Vorurteilen und anderen Sachen um dich.


Welche Vorurteile? Es war eine Frage und der angesprochene User kann sich schon gegen mich verteidigen, keine Sorge. 
Wo werfe ich mit Vorurteilen um mich? 
Und um welche "anderen Sachen" geht es? Drück dich bitte präziser aus oder lass es bleiben.



> Was soll so eine Aussage? Geht es nicht ohne persoenlichen Angriff?
> Kannst du nicht einfach akzeptieren das andere Leute eine andere Meinung haben. Und jetzt das Allerschlimmste: vielleicht ist deine Meinung nicht wirklich richtig oder richtiger als Andere!
> Auch schoen dein Quote von einem Kommentar. Klar weil die Merkel aus der ehemaligen DDR stammt, deswegen muss gleich ein DDR Vergleich kommen, und du huepfst gleich im Kreis vor Freude.


Jaja, wieder eine deiner tollen Interpretationen. Du wirst doch selbst persönlich, ist mir zwar völlig egal, wills dir aber nur sagen. 
Und ich hüpfe deswegen nicht im Kreis, meine Güte. Meinen Vergleich hast du anscheinend nicht verstanden. 



> Fangt mal an bisschen realistisch und rational an zu denken.
> Leider hat unsere jetztige Zeit und Gesellschaft, wie sie gerade jetzt ist keinen Platz fuer Utopia, so gern ich es mir wuensche.


Wo denke ich unrealistisch und irrational? 



Cleriker schrieb:


> Merkel mit Lehrern zu vergleichen hinkt wirklich gewaltig. Was passiert wenn ein Lehrer etwas sagt, dass man auf zwei Arten interpretieren kann? Maximal gibt's ein paar Punkte Abzug bei der nächsten Klausur. Bei der Berichtigung dann die Klarstellung, fertig.
> Was passiert aber, wenn Angela Merkel so etwas der ganzen Welt sagt? Denkst du, dann interessiert das auch nur 25 Kinder, für zwei Wochen?
> 
> PS: meine Frau ist die emotionale und ich der objektive. Also ja, ich möchte nicht, dass meine Kinder angelogen werden.


Nein, wenn ein Lehrer etwas falsches sagt sind das nicht 3 Punkte weniger bei der nächsten Arbeit. In der Schule wird nicht nur über das Fach gesprochen. 
Ich habe Merkel nicht mit Lehrern verglichen, das würde nichts bringen und ist auch völlig irrelevant. Mir ging es darum dass man Kindern nicht alle Dinge absolut emotionslos, sachlich und objektiv erklären kann, schon gar nicht solche Dinge wie Flüchtlinge oder Krieg. Das Thema muss adressaten und altersgerecht formuliert werden, sonst können die Kinder damit nicht umgehen. Das müsste doch einleuchtend sein. 
Deswegen muss man sie nicht anlügen, man kann und muss die Wahrheit aber so verpacken, dass die Kinder damit umgehen können. 
Man hat an der Reaktion des Kindes gesehen, wie sehr das Thema emotionalisiert und dem Kind in dem Fall, persönlich sehr sehr nahegeht. Ob Merkel nun gewusst hat, dass das Kind mit seinen Eltern abgeschoben wird. Ich bezweifle es. Aber mit sowas muss man rechnen, sie denkt doch sonst auch immer genau über ihre Worte nach. 
Vor allem vor Kindern muss man aufpassen was man sagt, es kann nämlich sehr schnell ungewollt verletztend wirken. 
Um mehr gehts mir nicht. Ich will nicht das Merkel das Kind anlügt, ich will einfach das sie hier etwas vorsichtiger ist, und in dem Fall einfach besser damit umgeht. "Hast du toll gemacht". "Ich streichel dich kurz". Ich weiß nicht, würde dein Kind so etwas aufheitern wenn es emotional aufgewühlt ist? Mit einem Hund könnte man genauso verfahren, wahrscheinlich mit positivem Ausgang. 
Die Antwort: "Wir können nicht ganz Afrika bei uns aufnehmen". Was sollen die Kinder damit anfangen? Zumal die Schülerin ja schon seit einiger Zeit hier lebt, sich wahrscheinlich nicht als "Afrikanerin" (oder wo auch immer sie herkommt) fühlt, sondern vermutlich einfach Kind sein will.


----------



## Bester_Nick (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Cleriker schrieb:


> So doof das auch klingt, Empathie ist nun einmal nicht Objektivität.
> Letzteres ist aber Bestandteil ihres Jobs.



Eben. Außerdem hat Merkel alles gesagt, was zu sagen war: Über das Bleiberecht von Flüchtlingen soll schneller entschieden werden. Sie sollen schnell - innerhalb weniger Monate - Gewißheit darüber bekommen, ob sie hier in Deutschland eine Zukunft haben oder gehen müssen. Wäre diese Politik nämlich schon vor vier Jahren Praxis gewesen, dann wäre das Mädchen nicht in dieser bedrückenden Situation. Wer ein Problem mit Merkel hat, hat meist ein Problem mit Logik.


----------



## der-sack88 (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Inwiefern ein Problem mit Logik? Ist es logisch, alle paar Wochen seine Meinung zu ändern, nur weil der Wind gerade aus einer anderen Richtung weht? Oder ist es logisch, politisch quasi inaktiv zu sein und alles auszusitzen, was sich so an Problemen in den Weg stellt? Ist es logisch, immer nur im System zu argumentieren, und zwar mit Argumenten, die nur funktionieren, wenn man möglichst nicht über den Tellerrand blickt? Aber ich denke das weicht vom Thema ab... die Nichtpolitik Merkels kann man ja woanders diskutieren, wenn Bedarf besteht.

Mal abgesehen davon ist die ganze Geschichte ein Witz, unabhängig von den vier Jahren. Wir haben hier ein offensichtlich vorbildlich integriertes Mädchen, das anscheinend besser deutsch spricht, als viele Deutsche und wohl auch nicht auf den Kopf gefallen ist. Unabhängig von der Zeit, die die Flüchtlinge hier haben, sollte man in der Lage sein, das ganze auch dementsprechend flexibel zu lösen, wenn diese x Jahre so sinnvoll genutzt wurden, wie es offensichtlich hier geschehen ist.


----------



## Beam39 (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



> Soll Merkel, nur weil sie hier mit Kindern konfrontiert wird, ein Singal geben, das jeder Familie mit putzigen Kindern geholfen wird. Egal wie die Rechtslage ist?



Soll sie nicht, aber sie sollte Tatsachen erkennen können. Dieses Mädchen ist erst seit 4 Jahren (!!!) in Deutschland und spricht wahrscheinlich besser deutsch als 80% der Forenuser hier. Sie hat das Bildungssystem verstanden und es verinnerlicht und weiß nun was für Möglichkeiten sie hier hätte die sie wahrnehmen kann. Und diese Träume werden dem Kind nach 4  Jahren genommen, astreine Leistung.

Keiner hat erwartet das Merkel sagt "Ja, man das is jetzt traurig, wir nehmen euch alle auf." aber ich kann von ihr erwarten dass sie erkennt dass die Flüchtlingspolitik verdammt noch mal falsch läuft und dass es falsch ist so einen Menschen wie sie abzuschieben.

Dieses Kind spricht nach 4 Jahren flüssiges, perfektes Deutsch. Diverse deutsche Politiker sind, teilweise nach Jahrzehnten im Amt, noch nicht einmal in der Lage Englisch zu sprechen. Von den ganzen Einzeller-Auswanderern die nach Spanien und co. ziehen und nach 10 Jahren "Hallo" und "Tschüss" sagen können ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## Cleriker (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Sie ist nicht seit vier Jahren in Deutschland, sondern in Rostock. Jedenfalls geht nichts anderes aus dem Beitrag hervor. Ebenso wenig, ob sie wohlhabende Eltern hat, die im Libanon vielleicht als reiche Geschäftsleute schon für ordentlich Vorbildung gesorgt haben. Was ich meine ist, dass der Ausschnitt uns ein bestimmtes Bild vermittelt, das aber so nicht unbedingt stimmen muss. Frau Merkel hätte bei dieser Streichelnummer wirklich nochmal auf das Mädchen eingehen können, indem sie nochmal ganz ruhig die Situation darstellt, ja. Der mMn wirklich unnötige Kommentar des Moderators, geht aber überhaupt nicht. Entweder er ist unterentwickelt und denkt deswegen, dass Merkel nicht wüsste warum die kleine weint, oder er wollte sie bewusst dumm dastehen lassen. Ich tippe auf letzteres. Merkel weiß, dass sie nichts an dem ändern kann, was sie da gesagt hat und wie es letztlich ausschaut. Also was sollte sie tun? Zu dem Mädchen gehen und sagen Hey, hab's mir anders überlegt, kannst bei mir wohnen!? Nö! Sie versucht das einzige was sie beurteilen kann aufzugreifen um die kleine vielleicht etwas aufzumuntern. Sie sagt ihr, dass sie das doch gut gemacht hat. So wie das mit "seit vier Jahren in Rostock" alles mögliche bedeuten kann, aber von den meisten als vier Jahre in Deutschland und schon perfekt deutsch aufgefasst wird, kann man dies auch anders auffassen. Nämlich, dass die kleine alles, was sie bisher hier gezeigt hat, gut gemacht hat. Sich angestrengt, die Sprache gelernt, sich integriert und bis dorthin gekämpft. Davon lese ich hier aber nichts. Komisch! Warum? Weil wir Mitleid mit der kleinen haben und mit einem Nein, Angela Merkel sofort zum Feindbild wird. Objektiv betrachtet, hat Frau Merkel sich mMn richtig verhalten. Sie hätte andere Worte finden können, aber falsch waren sie nicht.


----------



## Nightslaver (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Objektiv betrachtet, hat Frau Merkel sich mMn richtig verhalten. Sie hätte andere Worte finden können, aber falsch waren sie nicht.



Das einzige was sie mMn. falsch gemacht hat ist das sie gesagt hat das sie das Mädchen trotzdem nochmal streicheln möchte. Das wirkte etwas deplaziert und unpassend, als würde sie ein Tier trösten wollen. 
Ansonsten hat sie sich eigentlich zimlich korrekt geäußert und verhalten.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das einzige was sie mMn. falsch gemacht hat ist das sie gesagt hat das sie das Mädchen trotzdem nochmal streicheln möchte. Das wirkte etwas deplaziert und unpassend, als würde sie ein Tier trösten wollen.
> Ansonsten hat sie sich eigentlich zimlich korrekt geäußert und verhalten.



Merkel weiß auch nicht wie man mit Kindern umgeht.  Ich erinnere mich da an Videos von Schulbesuchen von ihr


----------



## Kaaruzo (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Beam39 schrieb:


> Soll sie nicht, aber sie sollte Tatsachen erkennen können.



Z.b. die Tatsache, dass Frau Merkel als Regierungschefin Teil der Exekutive ist, und nicht Teil der Judikative.

Auch wenn es für das Mädchen unverständlich ist, ich bin darüber dankbar in einem Land zu leben, wo der Regierungschef nicht einfach in die Justiz reinreden kann, auch wenn der Einzelfall menschlich traurig ist.



Beam39 schrieb:


> Dieses Mädchen ist erst seit 4 Jahren (!!!) in Deutschland und spricht wahrscheinlich besser deutsch als 80% der Forenuser hier.



Und selbst wenn dem so ist, das sind keine Gründe die Gesetze des Landes zu übergehen. Auch wenn das für die betreffende Person hart ist.



Beam39 schrieb:


> Sie hat das Bildungssystem verstanden und es verinnerlicht und weiß nun was für Möglichkeiten sie hier hätte die sie wahrnehmen kann.



Auch wenn es schwerfällt, aber so ist das Leben.



Beam39 schrieb:


> Und diese Träume werden dem Kind nach 4  Jahren genommen, astreine Leistung.



Siehe den Post zuvor, dass Leben ist ein harter Lehrmeister. 



Beam39 schrieb:


> Keiner hat erwartet das Merkel sagt "Ja, man das is jetzt traurig, wir nehmen euch alle auf." aber ich kann von ihr erwarten dass sie erkennt dass die Flüchtlingspolitik verdammt noch mal falsch läuft und dass es falsch ist so einen Menschen wie sie abzuschieben.



Wir haben bestehende Gesetze und die sind einzuhalten. Sofern die Gesetze falsch sind, sind diese zu ändern. 

Aber einfach aus emotionalen Gründen, bestehende Gesetze zu übergehen, ist nicht demokratisch, sondern Willkür. 



Beam39 schrieb:


> Dieses Kind spricht nach 4 Jahren flüssiges, perfektes Deutsch. Diverse deutsche Politiker sind, teilweise nach Jahrzehnten im Amt, noch nicht einmal in der Lage Englisch zu sprechen.



Ich erwarte auch von einem deutschen Politiker nicht, dass er Englisch sprechen kann. Es wäre wünschenswert, ist aber zumindest für mich keine Vorrausetzung. Ich erwarte, dass er die Sprache seines Landes und seines Volkes spricht. 

Ich kann mich an keinen deutschen Politiker erinnern, der dazu nicht in der Lage wäre (gut der Brüderle war manchmal schwer zu verstehen, aber es war trotzdem Deutsch).



Beam39 schrieb:


> Von den ganzen Einzeller-Auswanderern die nach Spanien und co. ziehen und nach 10 Jahren "Hallo" und "Tschüss" sagen können ganz zu schweigen.



Diese Auswanderer sind aber meistens auch legal in die fremden Länder eingewandert. Das ist schon ein Unterschied.

Es liegt ja z.b. an Spanien, fließendes Spanisch als Voraussetzung festzulegen.


----------



## Kinguin (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, vielleicht etwas taktvoller an die Sache rangehen und nicht wie ein Person ohne Gefühle?



Was hätte sie denn genau sagen sollen bzw genau tun sollen deiner Meinung nach? Also genau in diesem Moment,wie hättest du gehandelt?
Gut das mit dem Streicheln war definitiv deplatziert,aber grundsätzlich fand ich Merkels Aussage nicht falsch.
Ja natürlich ist es traurig,aber man darf sich nicht von Emotionen in so einer Situation lenken lassen.
Über die Gesetze des Landes kann man nicht hinwegsehen und aus reiner Willkür entscheiden,natürlich könnte man zukünftig da etwas flexibler werden.
Problem ist,das hat Merkel alleine nicht zu entscheiden.
Ich sehe ja auch nicht jede Entscheidung Merkels als positiv an,aber das Video ist mal wieder nur zum Bashen dar.
Und wie gesagt die Aussage mit dem Streicheln war auch unnötig,wir reden hier ja von einem gut integrierten jungem,aufgewühlten Mädchen,also einem Menschen ,und nicht von einem Tier...


----------



## DerLachs (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Das Problem ist doch, dass sich der deutsche Staat in eine Situation manövriert hat (was aber nicht ausschließlich Schuld "der Deutschen" ist!), in der er nur verlieren kann. 
Das hat man besonders gut an diesem Video gesehen, wo Frau Merkel sich nun wirklich nicht gerade mit Ruhm bekleckert hat. Natürlich kann sie nicht sagen "Okay, weil wir hier im Fernsehen sind und du gerade heulst, organisiere ich ein Visum für dich", aber dieses obskure Totschlagargument "Wir können doch nicht alle aus Afrika aufnehmen", die Aussage "Hey du hast das doch toll gemacht" und die Streicheleinheit waren so dermaßen deplaziert, dass ich nach dem ersten Mal Gucken richtig sauer war. Diese Wut ist mittlerweile in eine Art Mitleid übergegangen, da das Video zeigt, dass man momentan mit der gesamten Flüchtlingssituation überfordert ist, weil dort seit Jahren viele Fehler gemacht wurden. 
Vielleicht war sie auch überfordert, weil sie mal mit den Auswirkungen ihrer Politik konfrontiert wurde und darauf nicht gefasst war - da kann ich aber nur spekulieren.


----------



## Nightslaver (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



DerLachs schrieb:


> ...aber dieses obskure Totschlagargument "Wir können doch nicht alle aus Afrika aufnehmen"...



Das aber die Wahrheit und kein Totschlagargument. Europa kann nicht jeden aufnehmen der meint aus Afrika, oder dem nahen Osten, nach Europa fliehen zu wollen, das funktioniert genauso wenig wie niemanden aufnehmen zu wollen.
Europa muss für die Menschen einfach in Anspruch zu nehmende und legale Möglichkeiten finden nach Europa zu gelangen, gleichzeitig muss man aber auch endlich das eigene Handeln, die eigene Lebensweise, das eigene wirtschaften und konsumieren überdenken die mit Einfluss darauf haben das diese Menschen in großer Zahl fliehen.
Man kann dieses Problem nicht nur dadurch lösen das man Flüchtlinge aufnimmt und abschiebt, das sind zu kurz gedachte Maßnahmen die keine Nachhaltigkeit besitzen und langfristig in einem schweren Kolaps enden könnten.

Eine nachhaltige Flüchtlingspolitik schaffen zu wollen bedeutet eine nachhaltige westliche Geslschaft zu schaffen die nicht verschwenderisch konsumiert, produziert, im Ausland aus wirtschaftlichen Interessen Länder destabilisiert und sich für Macht und geostrategische Interessen in die Gesellschaft und Politik anderer Länder einmischt, kurz um eine westliche Gesellschaft die eine Möglichkeit findet den zügellosen Kapitalismus zu überwinden der die westliche Welt seid jahrzehnten im Griff hat.


----------



## DerLachs (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das aber die Wahrheit und kein Totschlagargument. Europa kann nicht jeden aufnehmen der meint aus Afrika, oder dem nahen Osten, nach Europa fliehen zu wollen, das funktioniert genauso wenig wie niemanden aufnehmen zu wollen.


Wo wird denn überhaupt verlangt, dass Deutschland/Europa jeden Flüchtling aufnehmen solle? Meines Wissens nach nirgendwo. Und damit wären wir wieder bei einem obskuren Totschlagargument, da die Aufnahme aller Flüchtlinge ja auch niemals verlangt wurde.


----------



## Kaaruzo (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



DerLachs schrieb:


> Wo wird denn überhaupt verlangt, dass Deutschland/Europa jeden Flüchtling aufnehmen solle? Meines Wissens nach nirgendwo. Und damit wären wir wieder bei einem obskuren Totschlagargument, da die Aufnahme aller Flüchtlinge ja auch niemals verlangt wurde.



Wenn das niemand verlangt, dass alle aufgenommen werden, dann sollte sich doch auch niemand an der Aussage "Wir können nicht alle aufnehmen" stören, oder?

Weil diese Aussage würde dann ja nur dem Istzustand entsprechen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Yeh Merkelbashing!
> 
> Unfassbar was hier wieder losgelassen wird.
> Was soll denn Merkel in so einer Situation machen?
> Soll sie dem Kind sagen: ja ich werd alles machen was in meiner Macht steht, um dir und deiner Familie zu helfen. ?



Nö. Eigentlich müsste sie sich hinstellen und dem Kind sachlich erklären, wieso es in seiner Situation nach den Vorstellungen ihrer Regierung ein unerwünschtes Übel ist - und sich dann ggf. noch privat dafür entschuldigen, dass dem so ist. Dann müsste sie es sich gefallen lassen, dass sie von allen als der letzte Arsch betrachtet wird, der sie nun einmal ist. Stattdessen hat sie mal wieder versucht, sich in Wischi-Waschi-Allgemeinformeln zurückzuziehen - aber was tausendmal klappt, wenn es um Griechenland, Umweltschutz, Arbeitslose oder Zukunftspolitik geht, kaufen einem die deutschen Medien nicht mehr ab, wenn ein weinendes Mädchen daneben steht. 

Pech gehabt Frau Merkel. So kann es laufen, wenn man mit dem Emonalitäts-Bonus "Kinder" das eigene Image aufpolieren will und mit einmal steht da ein Kind, das über die Lage von Flüchtlingen bestens informiert ist (ist ja nur eines der heißesten Themen dieses Jahres...) und auch noch absolut jede Berechtigung hat, dieses aus Interesse ins Gespräch zu bringen. Kinder sind eben nicht immer Easy-going-leichte-Oberflächlichkeiten-und-am-Ende-Umarmungen, Kinder sind auch Menschen mit Schicksalen. Ggf. mit der Sorte von Schicksal, die einem als mächtigste Frau der Welt geflissentlich am Arsch vorbeigehen und genau das wird dann bei einer Gegenüberstellung vor laufenden Kameras auch für den letzten offensichtlich.


----------



## DerLachs (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn das niemand verlangt, dass alle aufgenommen werden, dann sollte sich doch auch niemand an der Aussage "Wir können nicht alle aufnehmen" stören, oder?
> 
> Weil diese Aussage würde dann ja nur dem Istzustand entsprechen.


Stört mich doch auch gar nicht. Für andere kann ich das nicht beurteilen.
Aber die Argumentation finde ich in der Tat unsinnig.


----------



## Cleriker (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nö. Eigentlich müsste sie sich hinstellen und dem Kind sachlich erklären, wieso es in seiner Situation nach den Vorstellungen ihrer Regierung ein unerwünschtes Übel ist - und sich dann ggf. noch privat dafür entschuldigen, dass dem so ist. Dann müsste sie es sich gefallen lassen, dass sie von allen als der letzte Arsch betrachtet wird, der sie nun einmal ist. Stattdessen hat sie mal wieder versucht, sich in Wischi-Waschi-Allgemeinformeln zurückzuziehen - aber was tausendmal klappt, wenn es um Griechenland, Umweltschutz, Arbeitslose oder Zukunftspolitik geht, kaufen einem die deutschen Medien nicht mehr ab, wenn ein weinendes Mädchen daneben steht.
> 
> Pech gehabt Frau Merkel. So kann es laufen, wenn man mit dem Emonalitäts-Bonus "Kinder" das eigene Image aufpolieren will und mit einmal steht da ein Kind, das über die Lage von Flüchtlingen bestens informiert ist (ist ja nur eines der heißesten Themen dieses Jahres...) und auch noch absolut jede Berechtigung hat, dieses aus Interesse ins Gespräch zu bringen. Kinder sind eben nicht immer Easy-going-leichte-Oberflächlichkeiten-und-am-Ende-Umarmungen, Kinder sind auch Menschen mit Schicksalen. Ggf. mit der Sorte von Schicksal, die einem als mächtigste Frau der Welt geflissentlich am Arsch vorbeigehen und genau das wird dann bei einer Gegenüberstellung vor laufenden Kameras auch für den letzten offensichtlich.



Ja wir haben es verstanden. Du magst sie nicht. Aber mal was anderes...

Ich hab gerade gefühlt halb change.org durchwühlt, aber nirgends eine Petition von dir gefunden, wo du nach Unterstützung suchst um dieses Mädchen dort aufzunehmen und weiter zu finanzieren. Kann natürlich auch sein, dass du so viel über hast, dass du dafür derartiges nicht brauchst. Das wäre natürlich gut. Naja, halt mich/uns bitte mal auf dem laufenden, wie sich ihre Familie so bei dir einlebt und entwickelt. Dann hätte man mal direkt ein gutes vorzeige Beispiel. 
Ach so, bevor einer fragt... Ich gehe einfach davon aus, dass du das selbst in die Hand nimmst, nach deinem letzten Post. Wäre dem nicht so müsste man ja annehmen, dass sie für dich auch ein, wie nanntest du es, "unerwünschtes Übel" darstellt.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Einen Tag nach der Aufzeichnung der Sendung "Gut leben in Deutschland"wurde ein Gesetz verabschiedet, welches besagt, daß ausländische Kinder und Jugendliche, die sich seit mindestens 4 Jahren hier aufhalten (egal ob geduldet oder durch ein noch nicht abgeschlossenes Asylprüfungungsverfahren) dauerhaftes Bleiberecht erhalten.

Hat aber nix mit der Sendung zu tun. Zufall.

Eigentlich hätte Merkel das wissen sollen und von daher dem Mädchen auch zumindest in ihrem Fall eine andere Antwort geben sollen.

Ich weiß nun aber nicht, was in solchen Fällen mit den Eltern geschehen soll.

Die Entscheidung stelle ich mir als Vater mehr als schwierig vor.

---
Allerdings muss ich Merkel nun doch etwas in Schutz nehmen, auch wenn sie in der Sendung nicht so geschickt reagiert hat (Gerhard Schröder hätte besser quatschen können  )

Im Prinzip hat sie ja Recht und ihre Aufgabe ist es auch nicht, Einzelschicksale zu bewerten. 
Auch die Aussage, daß wir nicht alle aufnehmen können ist richtig, so herzlos es auch klingt.

Vor allem aber bekommt man doch einen anderen Eindruck, wenn man die ganze Sendung schaut. Sie hat sich vorher schon lange mit dem Mädchen unterhalten und doch nicht nur gestreichelt 

http://pdstream.bundesregierung.de/bpa/bpagl/2015-07-15-livestream-buergerdialog-rostock_HQ.mp4

Siehe auch: Merkel-Video: Kanzlerin und das weinende Mädchen 


Ich hoffe nur, daß wirklich mal etwas gegen die teilweise jahrelang dauernden Asylverfahren getan wird.
Heißt es aber auch schon Jahren (Jahrzehnten?)

Ist für alle Beteiligten Mist.
Und dann auch nicht verwunderlich, wenn einige nach Jahren, in denen sie nicht arbeiten DURFTEN, danach nicht mehr wollen, weil man sich dran gewöhnt hat.
Kennt man doch auch von deutschen Langzeitarbeitslosen.

Und dass die Gefahr groß ist, daß Jugendliche ohne Perspektive (warum Schule, ich muß eh wieder weg) klauen oder sich zu irgendwelchen Gangs zusammenschließen, ist wohl auch klar.
Ist ja nicht verwerflich, daß die auch das haben wollen, was sie bei anderen sehen. Ist ganz natürlich.
Nur haben die erstmal keine Chance, das irgendwie zu erreichen.
Hier sagt man unseren Nachwuchsch3ckern: "Streng' Dich an, dann kannst Du alles erreichen"
Und was sagt man denen?
Was bringt dann gute Schulbildung, wenn sie noch nichtmals Zeitungen austragen dürften?
Pfandflaschen sammeln ginge noch...

Und die, die sich dennoch scheinbar perfekt integrieren, wie nun dieses Mädchen, haben immer im Hinterkopf, daß sie eventuell wieder zurück müssen.

Nachdem sie hier etliche Jahre gelebt hat, wahrscheinlich wie jedes westliche Mädchen in dem Alter "Germanys next Topmodel" und irgendwelche Stars anhimmelt, würde sie sich wahrscheinlich auch mehr als schwertun, sich wieder in ihrer Heimat zu integrieren.


----------



## Cleriker (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Ich sagte ja auch schon, dass der Ausschnitt sehr subjektiv ist und nur dazu dient, sie schlecht aussehen zu lassen.

Das mit dem Gesetz wusste ich bereits und hatte es mir für eventuelle Diskussionen mit einem bestimmten User aufgehoben der der Meinung ist, dass Angela Merkel ja eh nichts tut und taugt. Ist aber ein gutes Beispiel. Sehr sicher wusste sie zu dem Zeitpunkt darüber bescheid. Wie wäre aber wohl die Reaktion des Mädchens gewesen, hätte Frau Merkel ihr davon erzählt. Also nach dem Motto, dass es dieses Gesetz jetzt gibt, sie aber nicht ausschließen kann, dass exakt sie, aber trotzdem noch zurück muss. Ich denke, da war die gewählte Form wohl die weniger schmerzhafte.


----------



## Leob12 (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das aber die Wahrheit und kein Totschlagargument. Europa kann nicht jeden aufnehmen der meint aus Afrika, oder dem nahen Osten, nach Europa fliehen zu wollen, das funktioniert genauso wenig wie niemanden aufnehmen zu wollen.
> Europa muss für die Menschen einfach in Anspruch zu nehmende und legale Möglichkeiten finden nach Europa zu gelangen, gleichzeitig muss man aber auch endlich das eigene Handeln, die eigene Lebensweise, das eigene wirtschaften und konsumieren überdenken die mit Einfluss darauf haben das diese Menschen in großer Zahl fliehen.
> Man kann dieses Problem nicht nur dadurch lösen das man Flüchtlinge aufnimmt und abschiebt, das sind zu kurz gedachte Maßnahmen die keine Nachhaltigkeit besitzen und langfristig in einem schweren Kolaps enden könnten.


Ja es ist die Wahrheit, das steht aber nie zur Debatte, stand nie zur Debatte und wird nie zur Debatte stören. Es wird nicht jeder aus Afrika auswandern, warum muss also immer und immer wieder sagen "wir können nicht ganz Afrika aufnehmen"? 
Das führt zu nichts, höchstens dazu das irgendwelche Kleingeister diese Aussage nutzen um Stimmung gegen Flüchtlinge zu machen. 
Man sagt ja bewusst "ganz Afrika". Niemand redet davon, das ist subtile Angstmache, denn schließlich kann man daraus schließen dass ja ganz Afrika schon unterwegs sei um uns unseren hart verdienten Wohlstand wieder wegzunehmen. 
Genau solche Aussagen sind Wasser auf den Mühlen von irgendwelchen rechten Parteien. Und von der Aussage "wir können nicht alle aufnehmen" zum Statement "das Boot ist voll" oder "wir wollen keine Flüchtlinge" ist es nunmal nicht weit. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Eine nachhaltige Flüchtlingspolitik schaffen zu wollen bedeutet eine nachhaltige westliche Geslschaft zu schaffen die nicht verschwenderisch konsumiert, produziert, im Ausland aus wirtschaftlichen Interessen Länder destabilisiert und sich für Macht und geostrategische Interessen in die Gesellschaft und Politik anderer Länder einmischt, kurz um eine westliche Gesellschaft die eine Möglichkeit findet den zügellosen Kapitalismus zu überwinden der die westliche Welt seid jahrzehnten im Griff hat.


Tja, wenn es so einfach wäre. Erkläre das den Leuten, die wollen nicht verstehen das viele Wirtschaftflüchtlinge versuchen nach Europa zu kommen, weil Europa bzw der Westen ihnen die Lebensgrundlage entzieht indem zum Beispiel die Gewässer leergefischt werden damit wir unseren billigen Fisch bekommen. 
Das Problem ist halt, dass sich die westlichen Staaten schon länger nicht mehr so direkt und so vehement einmischen, viel mehr sind es irgendwelche Organisationen wie IWF, Weltbank, UNO oder große Firmen wir Mineralölkonzerne oder Nahrungsmittelkonzerne, die sind natürlich auch wieder eng mit der Politik vernetzt und verbunden was es sehr schwer macht dem Treiben da einen Riegel vorzuschieben. Dazu kommt noch die Unsicherheit in den afrikanischen Ländern selbst. 
Große Konzerne haben doch kein Problem damit ein paar Koffer mit Geld dorthin zu schicken damit man Schürfrechte erhält oder die ohnehin niedrigen Standards gesenkt werden. 
Wer wirklich eine Lösung für dieses verdammte Problem hat wird jedenfalls in die Geschichte eingehen.


----------



## Oberst Klink (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Zu einem Punkt der Asylpolitik muss ich auch mal was sagen. Und zwar geht es um das Arbeitsverbot der Asylbewerber. Ich finde es aus mehreren Grunden ziehmlich unsinnig, dass Asylbewerber hier nicht arbeiten dürfen. Sie müssten ja nicht mal in dem Beruf arbeiten, für den sie ausgebildet wurden, sofern sie überhaupt über eine Qualifikation verfügen. Es würe ja schon ausreichen, wenn man ihnen Aushilfsjobs geben würde, Hauptsache irgendeine Arbeit mit der sie Geld verdienen können. 
Dürften Asylanten arbeiten, würden sie nicht den ganzen Tag in ihren Heimen rumsitzen und sich dort zu tode langweilen. Sie kämen auf andere Gedanken, wären ausgeglichener und könnten etwas für die Gesellschaft tun. Sie könnten sich mehr Geld verdienen und davon besser leben und gleichzeitig den Staat entlasten. Und wenn sich das herumsprechen würde, dass man als Asylbewerber in Deutschland arbeiten muss, sofern man dazu in der Lage ist, kämen sicher auch weniger Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge ins Land, die glauben man bekommt hier Geld fürs Nichtstun und lebt wie im Paradies.


----------



## DarkScorpion (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Zu einem Punkt der Asylpolitik muss ich auch mal was sagen. Und zwar geht es um das Arbeitsverbot der Asylbewerber. Ich finde es aus mehreren Grunden ziehmlich unsinnig, dass Asylbewerber hier nicht arbeiten dürfen. Sie müssten ja nicht mal in dem Beruf arbeiten, für den sie ausgebildet wurden, sofern sie überhaupt über eine Qualifikation verfügen. Es würe ja schon ausreichen, wenn man ihnen Aushilfsjobs geben würde, Hauptsache irgendeine Arbeit mit der sie Geld verdienen können.
> Dürften Asylanten arbeiten, würden sie nicht den ganzen Tag in ihren Heimen rumsitzen und sich dort zu tode langweilen. Sie kämen auf andere Gedanken, wären ausgeglichener und könnten etwas für die Gesellschaft tun. Sie könnten sich mehr Geld verdienen und davon besser leben und gleichzeitig den Staat entlasten. Und wenn sich das herumsprechen würde, dass man als Asylbewerber in Deutschland arbeiten muss, sofern man dazu in der Lage ist, kämen sicher auch weniger Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge ins Land, die glauben man bekommt hier Geld fürs Nichtstun und lebt wie im Paradies.


Das halte Ich für eine ganz blöde Idee. 
Die Wirtschaft wartet doch nur darauf. Ein Deutscher kennt seine Rechte. Ein Asylbewerber ist froh über den Job und kuscht wenn der Boss im was aufträgt was er eigentlich nicht machen soll. Damit würdest Du auf einen Schlag tausende Minijobs, welche die Leute zum teil brauchen um über die Runden zu kommen, vernichten.
Und dann hast du echt einen Shitstorm aller erster Sahne.


----------



## Two-Face (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Zumindest über ehrenamtliche Tätigkeiten könnte man nachdenken, auch wenn ich gerne wissen würde, wie da die rechtliche Lage aussieht.

Also ich habe schon Asylanten arbeiten sehen (haups. auf Wertstoffhöfen), ich fände es aber ganz praktisch, wenn sie sich beispielsweise bei ehrenamtlichen Hilfsaktionen für Flüchtlinge einbringen könnten.


----------



## Cleriker (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Was sollten sie verdienen, wie welche Arbeit ist zuzumuten und welche nicht? Wer hat die Obhut und steht für eventuelle Probleme gerade? Wer versichert sie während dieser Tätigkeiten?

Das ist alles nicht so einfach.

Dazu kommt noch (leider) die Tatsache, dass bei den Asylbewerbern auch Menschen dabei sein können, denen eben kein Asyl gewährt werden kann, weil sie eine dunkle Vergangenheit haben. Vielleicht im Bürgerkrieg Frauen und Kinder abgeschlachtet, missbraucht, misshandelt. Auch derartiges wird ja versucht zu prüfen. Wie will man ein eventuelles Gefahrenpotenzial einschätzen?

Mir persönlich fällt jedenfalls auf Anhieb auch keine bessere Lösung ein, als sie so lange in diesen Heimen zu lassen.


----------



## Leob12 (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Das halte Ich für eine ganz blöde Idee.
> Die Wirtschaft wartet doch nur darauf. Ein Deutscher kennt seine Rechte. Ein Asylbewerber ist froh über den Job und kuscht wenn der Boss im was aufträgt was er eigentlich nicht machen soll. Damit würdest Du auf einen Schlag tausende Minijobs, welche die Leute zum teil brauchen um über die Runden zu kommen, vernichten.
> Und dann hast du echt einen Shitstorm aller erster Sahne.



Letzten Endes gibt es aber genug Jobs für die sich die Deutschen und Österreicher aber auch zu schade wären. 
In meinem Bundesland haben syrische Flüchtlinge auf der FH Arabisch unterrichtet, haben dafür aber keinen Cent bekommen. Viele sind doch auch ausgebildet. Außerdem ist es eine Möglichkeit zur Integration der Flüchtlinge in die Gesellschaft. 

Als es bei uns in Österreich diesen Frühling Unwetter gab, haben Flüchtlinge auch geholfen bei den Aufräumarbeiten. Die waren froh darüber etwas tun zu dürfen, zu helfen nachdem einem selbst geholfen wurde. 

Also pauschal von einer ganz blöden Idee zu reden ist meines Erachtens doch recht voreilig.


----------



## CPFUUU (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Wird in dieser Diskussion eigentlich die Situation begriffen in der Deutschland sich befindet und warum so viele Flüchtlinge hineingelassen werden ?

Deutschland ist das weltweite Schlusslicht was Geburtenraten angeht. Was übersetzt soviel heißt, dass die Deutschen den glauben an ihre Zukunft verloren haben. 
Was ein massives einbrechen der Geburten in einen vergreisenden Land mit immer dickeren Renten und einem Umlagesystem bedeutet ist ziemlich einfach.
Griechenland macht es vor, blos das uns keiner bailouten wird !

Die Politiker scheinen zu glauben, dass irgendwelche Flüchtlinge aus Afrika oder Allah Ländern die Lücke füllen werden. Menschen die in ihren Ländern nichts gebacken bekommen haben,
werden plötzlich zu guten Deutschen und erarbeiten brav die Renten für irgendwelche Greise zu denen sie keinen Bezug haben. 

Ich denke sie werden die Sozialsysteme ausnehmen bis die Substanz aufgebraucht ist. Wer schon immer Bock auf Mad Max hatte, kommt in ein paar Jahrzehnten wohl auf seine Kosten.


----------



## Leob12 (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

So ein Blödsinn, hier geht es darum Flüchtlingen aus Afrika oder bspw Syrien aufzunehmen bis die Lage in ihrer Heimat wieder in Ordnung ist.


----------



## Rolk (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Das Problem ist, haben sie die Möglichkeit bleiben Hartzer hier, während gut ausgebildete und arbeitende sehr oft zurück in die alte Heimat oder ins besser bezahlende Ausland verschwinden.


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Leob12 schrieb:


> So ein Blödsinn, hier geht es darum Flüchtlingen aus Afrika oder bspw Syrien aufzunehmen bis die Lage in ihrer Heimat wieder in Ordnung ist.



Nur sind Kriege und wirtschaftliche Not keine anerkannte Ayslgründe.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Leob12 schrieb:


> So ein Blödsinn, hier geht es darum Flüchtlingen aus Afrika oder bspw Syrien aufzunehmen bis die Lage in ihrer Heimat wieder in Ordnung ist.



Und wann wird das sein ? In 100 Jahren oder was ?
Die Vietnamesischen Flüchtlinge die in die DDR gekommen sind leben immer noch hier, nur sind diese im Gegensatz zu den Arabern und Türken integriert und gehen arbeiten.


----------



## CPFUUU (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Leob12 schrieb:


> So ein Blödsinn, hier geht es darum Flüchtlingen aus Afrika oder bspw Syrien aufzunehmen bis die Lage in ihrer Heimat wieder in Ordnung ist.



Haha glaubst du das im ernst ? Kein wunder das bei solchen Naivlingen so eine Politik durchgezogen werden kann. 
Solange westliche Länder eine bessere Alternative darstellen wird der Ansturm der Barbaren endlos sein. Es ist das erste  mal in der Geschichte das man ihnen für ihre Invasion auch noch Geld zahlt.

Ich meine seht sie euch nur mal an :
https://www.stol.it/var/ezflow_site...luechtlinge/7501024-1-ger-DE/fluechtlinge.jpg
http://www.zukunftskinder.org/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/fluechtlinge1.jpg

Fast nur junge abgefuckte Männer die wer weis was erlebt und getan haben. Ohne Gewalt gehen die nicht mehr freiwillig hier weg.


----------



## Leob12 (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Haha glaubst du das im ernst ? Kein wunder das bei solchen Naivlingen so eine Politik durchgezogen werden kann.
> Solange westliche Länder eine bessere Alternative darstellen wird der Ansturm der Barbaren endlos sein. Es ist das erste  mal in der Geschichte das man ihnen für ihre Invasion auch noch Geld zahlt.
> 
> Ich meine seht sie euch nur mal an :
> ...



Solange wir halt da unten herumpfuschen dürfen wir uns nicht beschweren. 
Aber wirf mir nur Naivität vor, mir latte^^ 

Du bist jedenfalls der nächste der sich darüber aufregt "woah, kommen nur Männer, keine Frauen und Kinder". 
Du bist dir schon im klaren darüber warum fast ausschließlich Männer diese "Reise" antreten oder? Aber nenne sie nur abgefuckt, zeigt dein Niveau super.


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Solange wir halt da unten herumpfuschen dürfen wir uns nicht beschweren.



Wer sind "wir" ? Wie genau pfuschen "wir" da unten rum?


----------



## CPFUUU (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Tja wenn ich in einem Kriegsgebiet aufgewachsen wäre, würde ich mich auch als abgefuckt bezeichnen. 
Frauen und Kinder haben zumindest kein großes Gewaltpotential, außerdem hast du lauter Typen die hier nie eine Frau bekommen werden. Die werden richtig am Rad drehen.
Deine Naivität wird dir nochmal leid tun, wenn so eine Meute dich mal aufmischt. Aber das ist mir dann latte 

Und was soll denn dieser Scheiß mit dem "Solange wir halt da unten herumpfuschen dürfen wir uns nicht beschweren." So reden und denken echt nur Leute mit Opfermentalität. 
Was hat Deutschland mit der Situation in irgendwelchen Drecksländern wie Syrien usw zu tun. Die sind schön selber Schuld an ihrer Misere weil sie eine beschissene Kultur haben.


----------



## Two-Face (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Tja wenn ich in einem Kriegsgebiet aufgewachsen wäre, würde ich mich auch als abgefuckt bezeichnen.
> Frauen und Kinder haben zumindest kein großes Gewaltpotential, außerdem hast du lauter Typen die hier nie eine Frau bekommen werden. Die werden richtig am Rad drehen.
> Deine Naivität wird dir nochmal leid tun, wenn so eine Meute dich mal aufmischt. Aber das ist mir dann latte
> 
> ...


Bei deiner Ausdrucksweise hätte ich eher Angst von einer Gruppe deiner Sorte aufgemischt zu werden, als von ein paar harmlosen Afrikanern.


----------



## CPFUUU (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Bei deiner Ausdrucksweise hätte ich eher Angst von einer Gruppe deiner Sorte aufgemischt zu werden, als von ein paar harmlosen Afrikanern.



Keine Sorge ich hab es nicht nötig. Ich bin weder arm, noch muss ich auf teufel komm raus eine Deutsche Frau aufbringen, weil ich Angst habe abgeschoben zu werden.
Meine Vergangenheit ist auch ohne Bürgerkrieg, Vergewaltigung und Mord abgelaufen. Aber hey, halte die Afrikaner ruhig für harmlose unschuldige. Einen schönen Urlaub in Somalia kann ich dir auch empfehlen.


----------



## Leob12 (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Tja wenn ich in einem Kriegsgebiet aufgewachsen wäre, würde ich mich auch als abgefuckt bezeichnen.
> Frauen und Kinder haben zumindest kein großes Gewaltpotential, außerdem hast du lauter Typen die hier nie eine Frau bekommen werden. Die werden richtig am Rad drehen.
> Deine Naivität wird dir nochmal leid tun, wenn so eine Meute dich mal aufmischt. Aber das ist mir dann latte
> 
> ...



Mir sind die Menschen auf dem Boot lieber als so niveaulose Personen wie du. 
Du hast Glück gehabt in Deutschland geboren worden zu sein und bezeichnest andere Länder als Drecksländer mit einer beschissenen Kultur? Wie xenophob und verhärmt muss man bitte sein.

Deiner Ansicht nach werden die mindestens zweistellige Millionenzahl an Chinesen die auch nie eine Frau bekommen werden auch am Rad drehen. Woher nimmst du deine Voraussagungen? 

Ach ja, ich habe keine Opfermentalität, ich komme nicht aus Deutschland, ergo spar dir deine persönlichen Angriffe wenn sie ins Leere gehen^^
Komischerweise sind es immer die Rechten, die andersdenkende als naiv bezeichnen. Hat man auch vor dem 2. Weltkrieg so gemacht. Wer gewarnt hat wurde ausgelacht, irgendwie lächerlich gemacht usw. Das Ende ist bekannt.



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Keine Sorge ich hab es nicht nötig. Ich bin weder arm, noch muss ich auf teufel komm raus eine Deutsche Frau aufbringen, weil ich Angst habe abgeschoben zu werden.
> Meine Vergangenheit ist auch ohne Bürgerkrieg, Vergewaltigung und Mord abgelaufen. Aber hey, halte die Afrikaner ruhig für harmlose unschuldige. Einen schönen Urlaub in Somalia kann ich dir auch empfehlen.



Deine Vergangenheit war reines Glück. Wie und in welchem Erdteil man aufwächst kann man sich nicht aussuchen. 
Du stellst dagegen alle Menschen die mal mit Krieg, Bürgerkrieg, Vergewaltigung und Mord konfrontiert oder dadurch betroffen waren als Verbrecher dar. Wie tief muss man eigentlich sinken bzw welch beschränkten Horizont muss man besitzen um so zu denken? Erklär es mir, ich verstehe es nämlich nicht, weil es dafür keinen Grund gibt. 
Du stellst alle Flüchtlinge unter Generalverdacht Verbrecher oder nicht geistig gesund zu sein. Das ist unterste braune Schublade. 
Deine Eltern oder Großelterngeneration war davon auch betroffen.


----------



## Nightslaver (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Solange wir halt da unten herumpfuschen dürfen wir uns nicht beschweren.



Was soll den immer diese Selbstgeißelungsmentalität? Ist doch fast das gleiche wie zu sagen, solange wir die Auslöser des 2ten Weltkriegs waren dürfen wir die Politik in Israel nicht kritisieren.

Europa ist mit Abstand nicht alleine wen es darum geht in diesen Ländern Dreck am stecken zu haben und Europa ist auch nicht die einzige Region und das einzige Land auf der Welt das sich dort in die Belange von anderen Staaten einmischt um eigene Vorteile und wirtschaftliche Interessen durchzuboxen. Auch Länder wie China, Russland, Saudi Arabien, Iran, Israel, die Türkei und andere treiben dort dreckige Spiele, sind aber oft (!!nicht immer!!) außen vor was die Konsequenzen angeht.

Die Haupverantwortung für diese unsagliche Politik, welche zu den Flüchtlingen führt, tragen eigentlich Länder wie England, Frankreich, die USA, Russland, China, die Türkei, Saudi Arabien und der Iran.
Die meisten dieser Länder aber sehen sich nicht in der Verantwortung auch die Konsequenzen für ihr Handeln tragen zu wollen, grade die USA, Russland, China, Iran, England und Saudi Arabien stehlen sich gerne aus der Verantwortung, um die Flüchtlinge darf sich dann Europa kümmern.
Es sind eigentlich alle diese Länder in der Pflicht sich um die Flüchtlinge zu kümmern die dort unten ihre Interessen "vertreten" und ich kann daher auch die Länder in der EU verstehen die sich darüber aufregen in erhöhten Maß Flüchtlinge aufnehmen zu sollen obwohl sie an den Ursachen kaum bis keinen Anteil tragen, nur weil Länder wie England meinten mit Cowboy Bush in den Irak einreiten zu müssen und die ganze Region zu destabilisieren, oder einige europäische Staaten meinten Lybien destabiliseren zu müssen, ect.

Länder wie China, die USA und Russland werden nie auf die Idee kommen mal ihre Politik zu überdenken wen deren Konsequenzen in erster Linie immer in Europa aufschlagen.
Kurz um, ich finde schon wir haben ein Recht uns darüber zu beschweren, weil Europa trägt mit den Flüchtlingsströmen nicht nur die Konsequenzen aus seiner eigenen Politik, sondern auch aus der Politik anderer Staaten auf der Welt und das so zimlich alleine.


----------



## Leob12 (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Was soll den immer diese Selbstgeißelungsmentalität? Ist doch fast das gleiche wie zu sagen, solange wir die Auslöser des 2ten Weltkriegs waren dürfen wir die Politik in Israel nicht kritisieren.
> 
> Europa ist mit Abstand nicht alleine wen es darum geht in diesen Ländern Dreck am stecken zu haben und Europa ist auch nicht die einzige Region und das einzige Land auf der Welt das sich dort in die Belange von anderen Staaten einmischt um eigene Vorteile und wirtschaftliche Interessen durchzuboxen. Auch Länder wie China, Russland, Saudi Arabien, Iran, Israel, die Türkei und andere treiben dort dreckige Spiele, sind aber oft (!!nicht immer!!) außen vor was die Konsequenzen angeht.
> 
> ...



Behaupte ich ja nicht. 
Die Türkei hat schon sehr viele Flüchtlinge aufgenommen, nur mal zur Info. 

Klar gehören die Flüchtlinge gerecht aufgeteilt, aber wenn wir es nichtmal innerhalb der EU schaffen, wie will man es dann mit Russland (Beziehungen sind gerade super) oder China schaffen? 
Die USA übernimmt sowieso keine Konsequenzen für ihre Handlungen, das ist aber nichts neues und daran wird auch Merkel nichts ändern können und es auch nicht ändern wollen. 

Ich bin sehr wohl dafür Länder wie England, Frankreich und dergleichen mehr in die Pflicht zu nehmen, keine Angst. 

Ach ja, und Deutschland hat meines Wissens auch Waffen in den Nahen Osten geschickt, ergo ist man sehr wohl auch daran beteiligt.


----------



## Rolk (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Wo das Thema gerade angeschnitten wurde: Ende letzter Woche beim durchzappen bin ich an einem Bericht auf ARD hängen geblieben. Reporter steht am Strand in Italien und drückt auf die Tränendrüse, dass Bootsladungen mit kompletten Familien von jung bis alt die beschwerliche und gefährliche Reise übers Mittelmeer riskieren...
Im Hintergrund sieht man derweil wie eine hoffnungslos überladene Nusschale anlandet und ca. 3 Kinder, 2 Frauen und 40 Männer aussteigen. Das nenne ich wieder eine Top neutrale Berichterstattung.


----------



## CPFUUU (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Mir sind die Menschen auf dem Boot lieber als so niveaulose Personen wie du.
> Du hast Glück gehabt in Deutschland geboren worden zu sein und bezeichnest andere Länder als Drecksländer mit einer beschissenen Kultur? Wie xenophob und verhärmt muss man bitte sein.
> 
> Deiner Ansicht nach werden die mindestens zweistellige Millionenzahl an Chinesen die auch nie eine Frau bekommen werden auch am Rad drehen. Woher nimmst du deine Voraussagungen?
> ...



Allein schon mich in die Braune Ecke zu schieben zeugt von deiner niveaulosigkeit. Ist aber typisch für Gutmenschen die keine Argumente haben. Leute die nicht deiner Meinung sind sind Nazis etc. 
Du bist aufgefüllt mit Opfermentalität und deine Moral besteht darin anderen Leuten Flüchtlinge aufzuzwingen die diese nicht wollen. Nimm doch welche bei dir zu Hause auf und lebe deine Ansichten !

Wie bescheuert kann man eigentlich sein, bei diesen Figuren auf den Booten nicht vom schlimmsten auszugehen ? Wenn jemand so aufwächst wie die und nicht voll einen an der Waffel hat, wäre das ein Wunder.
Und was soll dieses rumgeheule wer wo geboren ist ? Stell dir vor bei uns würde alles in die Binsen gehen und Leute würden nach Afrika fliehen. Deren Willkommenskultur wäre ein Macheten Wald, also komm 
mir nich mit solchem Gelaber. Typen wie du können nur alles tot relativieren, bis nichts mehr von Bedeutung ist und alle Menschen irgendwie gut sind und ein Recht auf alles haben.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Ach ja, und Deutschland hat meines Wissens auch Waffen in den Nahen Osten geschickt, ergo ist man sehr wohl auch daran beteiligt.


Ja an die Kurden, um diesen Isis Abschaum zu bekämpfen. Bist du aber bestimmt auch dagegen, weil wie kann man nur davon ausgehen das bei Isis alles böse Menschen sind. Buhuhu



Rolk schrieb:


> Im Hintergrund sieht man derweil wie eine hoffnungslos überladene Nusschale anlandet und ca. 3 Kinder, 2 Frauen und 40 Männer aussteigen. Das nenne ich wieder eine Top neutrale Berichterstattung.


Tja das ist halt die Medienpropaganda um den Leuten Bullshit zu verkaufen. Was will man von zwangsfinanzierten Staatsfernsehen auch anderes erwarten ?


----------



## Two-Face (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Allein schon mich in die Braune Ecke zu schieben zeugt von deiner niveaulosigkeit. Ist aber typisch für Gutmenschen die keine Argumente haben. Leute die nicht deiner Meinung sind sind Nazis etc.
> Du bist aufgefüllt mit Opfermentalität und deine Moral besteht darin anderen Leuten Flüchtlinge aufzuzwingen die diese nicht wollen. Nimm doch welche bei dir zu Hause auf und lebe deine Ansichten !


Sorry, aber wenn du einfach mal mir nichts dir nichts ganze Personengruppen über einen Kamm scherst und fremde Länder in den Dreck ziehst ohne auch nur einen konkreten Beweis zu liefern, der deine Sichtweise untermauert, dann brauchst du dich nicht über die Reaktionen zu wundern.



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Wie bescheuert kann man eigentlich sein, bei diesen Figuren auf den Booten nicht vom schlimmsten auszugehen ? Wenn jemand so aufwächst wie die und nicht voll einen an der Waffel hat, wäre das ein Wunder.


Auch wenn ich mit deiner unverhohlenen Voreingenommenheit nicht nicht ganz einverstanden bin, ist dies zumindest nicht ganz unwahr - es gibt zwar tatsächlich Berichte über Vorkomnisse, in denen sich jugendliche Flüchtlinge illegal Alkohol besorgt haben oder sich gegenseitig an die Gurgel gegangen sind - dies waren aber Einzelfälle und ein Deutscher ist dabei nie zu Schaden gekommen. Ich habe noch nie davon gehört, dass hier Leute "aufgemischt" wurden und wenn man Flüchtlinge mal genauer kennenlernt (bei uns im Dorf steht ein Asylheim), fällt es einem erst recht schwer, deinen Stand der Dinge nachzuvollziehen. Sorry, aber das hat mit Naivität nichts zu tun, sondern ist eine Sache der persönlichen Erfahrung. Du darfst nach deutschem Recht aber durchaus Taschenmesser und Pfefferspray mitführen, wenn du dich sicherer fühlen willst.


----------



## Atent123 (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Allein schon mich in die Braune Ecke zu schieben zeugt von deiner niveaulosigkeit. Ist aber typisch für Gutmenschen die keine Argumente haben. Leute die nicht deiner Meinung sind sind Nazis etc.
> Du bist aufgefüllt mit Opfermentalität und deine Moral besteht darin anderen Leuten Flüchtlinge aufzuzwingen die diese nicht wollen. Nimm doch welche bei dir zu Hause auf und lebe deine Ansichten !
> 
> Wie bescheuert kann man eigentlich sein, bei diesen Figuren auf den Booten nicht vom schlimmsten auszugehen ? Wenn jemand so aufwächst wie die und nicht voll einen an der Waffel hat, wäre das ein Wunder.
> ...



Sind die Waffen den überhaupt angekommen ?
Es gab doch pannen da man Bundeswehr Flugzeuge benutzt hat die Jahre nicht gewartet wurden.


----------



## CPFUUU (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Sorry, aber wenn du einfach mal mir nichts dir nichts ganze Personengruppen über einen Kamm scherst und fremde Länder in den Dreck ziehst ohne auch nur einen konkreten Beweis zu liefern, der deine Sichtweise untermauert, dann brauchst du dich nicht über die Reaktionen zu wundern.



Der Beweis das diese Länder ******* sind ist doch hier das Diskussionsthema. Die Leute wollen von da fliehen eben weil es dort ******* ist. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich mit deiner unverhohlenen Voreingenommenheit nicht nicht ganz einverstanden bin, ist dies zumindest nicht ganz unwahr - es gibt zwar tatsächlich Berichte über Vorkomnisse, in denen sich jugendliche Flüchtlinge illegal Alkohol besorgt haben oder sich gegenseitig an die Gurgel gegangen sind - dies waren aber Einzelfälle und ein Deutscher ist dabei nie zu Schaden gekommen. Ich habe noch nie davon gehört, dass hier Leute "aufgemischt" wurden und wenn man Flüchtlinge mal genauer kennenlernt (bei uns im Dorf steht ein Asylheim), fällt es einem erst recht schwer, deinen Stand der Dinge nachzuvollziehen. Sorry, aber das hat mit Naivität nichts zu tun, sondern ist eine Sache der persönlichen Erfahrung. Du darfst nach deutschem Recht aber durchaus Taschenmesser und Pfefferspray mitführen, wenn du dich sicherer fühlen willst.



Die berühmten bedauerlichen Einzelfälle, danke für den Lacher. Es steckt nicht vielleicht Claudia Roth hinter dem Account ? 

Aber im ernst, was werden diese Leute zum Wohlstand beitragen ? Könnten sie ohne einen gewaltigen Umverteilungstaat überleben ? 
Ich sage sie sind nur hier weil Steuerzahlern entgegen ihren Willen Geld genommen und irgendwelchen Flüchtlingshorden gegeben wird. Ein zutiefst unmoralischer Zustand der in den nächsten Jahren zu einiger Gewalt führen wird.
Das Potential bei diesen kaputten ist jedenfalls vorhanden.

Flüchtlinge: Hilfsorganisationen prangern sexuelle Gewalt gegen Flüchtlinge an | ZEIT ONLINE
Asylbewerberheim in Haldensleben: Inder bei Streit von Landsleuten getötet | Mitteldeutschland*- Mitteldeutsche Zeitung
https://mopo24.de/nachrichten/tunesier-im-asylheim-halbtot-gepruegelt-6939
https://mopo24.de/nachrichten/prozess-chemnitz-messerstecher-6963
Tätlicher Streit im Asylbewerberheim Freital *>*Dresden - Radio Dresden - Wir lieben Dresden!
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de/neu-ulm/28-Jaehriger-in-Ulm-brutal-ausgeraubt-id34051222.html
http://www.presseportal.de/blaulicht/pm/44143/3011690
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...ehriger-mit-Faust-ins-Gesicht-id33984602.html



Atent123 schrieb:


> Sind die Waffen den überhaupt angekommen ?
> Es gab doch pannen da man Bundeswehr Flugzeuge benutzt hat die Jahre nicht gewartet wurden.


 Ja gibt auch genügend unterhaltsame Videos dazu.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lekwQTsoJl4


----------



## Rolk (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Atent123 schrieb:


> Sind die Waffen den überhaupt angekommen ?
> Es gab doch pannen da man Bundeswehr Flugzeuge benutzt hat die Jahre nicht gewartet wurden.



Ja die sind angekommen. Am liebsten hätten sie noch Nachschub von unserem guten G36 geordert.


----------



## Atent123 (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Rolk schrieb:


> Ja die sind angekommen. Am liebsten hätten sie noch Nachschub von unserem guten G36 geordert.



Och das Gewehr ist nicht das Problem das Problem ist das unsere Verteidungsministerin sich jetzt darüber wundert das ein Sturmgewehr das bereits vor Jahrzehnten auf Herz und Nieren geprüft wurde nicht zum dauer Feuer taugt.
Wollte HK nicht die Bundesregierung wegen Rufschäden verklagen weil es schlicht unmöglich ist ein Gewehr mit so kurzen Lauf zu bauen dessen Lauf sich nach langem Dauerfeuer nicht ausdehnt ?

Das ist so als würde man sich einen Sportwagen kaufen und sich dann 20 Jahre später darüber beschweren das man damit nicht ins Gelände kann.


----------



## Amon (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Das ist immer wieder toll. Man darf nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren aber gleichzeitig wird verlangt jeden von denen als begrüßenswert zu erachten.


----------



## der-sack88 (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Die berühmten bedauerlichen Einzelfälle, danke für den Lacher. Es steckt nicht vielleicht Claudia Roth hinter dem Account ?
> 
> Aber im ernst, was werden diese Leute zum Wohlstand beitragen ? Könnten sie ohne einen gewaltigen Umverteilungstaat überleben ?
> Ich sage sie sind nur hier weil Steuerzahlern entgegen ihren Willen Geld genommen und irgendwelchen Flüchtlingshorden gegeben wird. Ein zutiefst unmoralischer Zustand der in den nächsten Jahren zu einiger Gewalt führen wird.
> Das Potential bei diesen kaputten ist jedenfalls vorhanden.




Willst du uns eigentlich verarschen? Du meinst, es seien keine Einzelfälle, verlinkst dann aber zum "Beweis" Einzelfälle? In EINEM Heim, EIN Inder, EIN Tunesier...

Was diese Leute zum Wohlstand beitragen ist doch vollkommen egal. So eine ekelhaft egoistische Sichtweise... wenn neben dir auf der Straße ein Rentner angegriffen wird fragst du doch auch nicht, was der nachdem du ihm hilfst zu deinem Wohlstand beitragen kann? Menschen in Not sollte man helfen, egal ob man selbst davon was hat oder nicht. Und zum Umverteilungsstaat muss man glaub ich nichts sagen, den haben wir aktuell sowieso schon... wenns mal ein wenig in die andere Richtung ginge wäre das gar nicht mal schlecht.
Gegen den Willen der Steuerzahler? Gibts da Zahlen zu? Ich würde meinen, dass die Mehrheit grundsätzlich dazu bereit ist, einen Teil der Steuern dafür aufzuwenden, Menschenleben zu retten.
Gewalt wirds sowieso geben, das hat aber mit Flüchtlingen rein gar nichts zu tun. Wir haben schwerwiegende gesellschaftliche Probleme, die von keiner Seite angegangen werden, und die über kurz oder lang zu Gewalt führen. Wenn ein Großteil der Deutschen nichts mehr zum Fressen hatten, weil einige wenige Heuschrecken nicht genug bekommen und die Wirtschaft immer mehr Vorrang vor der Gesellschaft hat, krachts, ganz egal, wie viele Flüchtlinge wir hier haben.

Menschen als "Kaputte" zu bezeichnen zeigt ganz gut deine Gesinnung. Da ist der Schritt zum "Untermensch" nicht mehr weit. Sind wir echt schon wieder soweit? Nazisprache ist ja sowieso seit einiger Zeit wieder in (z.B. das von dir oben und auch sonst von dem Pack oft genutzte "Gutmensch"), überall brennen die Heime, eine rechte Terrorgruppe darf jahrelang ungestraft morden, und keinen juckts...

Ich denke aber, nachdem was ich hier so alles gelesen habe, dass du nur ein Troll bist, der mit Nazirhetorik provozieren will. Ansonsten tust du mir echt Leid.


----------



## Atent123 (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Du beschwerst dich das andere von einzelfällen auf alle schließen und dann schreibst du "überall brennen dir Heime" ?


----------



## Leob12 (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Allein schon mich in die Braune Ecke zu schieben zeugt von deiner niveaulosigkeit. Ist aber typisch für Gutmenschen die keine Argumente haben. Leute die nicht deiner Meinung sind sind Nazis etc.
> Du bist aufgefüllt mit Opfermentalität und deine Moral besteht darin anderen Leuten Flüchtlinge aufzuzwingen die diese nicht wollen. Nimm doch welche bei dir zu Hause auf und lebe deine Ansichten !


Ich nenne hier wenigstens niemanden "abgefuckt" oder schere alle über einen Kamm indem ich sie alle unter Generalverdacht stelle, Verbrecher zu sein. 
Schon gar nicht wo solche Zustände auch in Europa vor erst 70 Jahren geherrscht haben. 
Gutmensch, wieder so ein Ausdruck von den Rechten um ihre Argumentation mehr Gewicht zu verleihen, da scheine ich ja einen Nerv getroffen zu haben. Und zu guter letzt noch das leidige Thema "nimm sie doch bei dir zuhause auf". Meine Güte, lasst euch mal etwas Neues einfallen. 
Es stellen genug Menschen Quartiere bereit, zumindest in Österreich, beispielsweise in den Schigebieten werden Häuser angeboten, in denen im Winter das Personal wohnt, zur Zeit aber leer stehen. 
Ich kenne eine Wirtin persönlich die, entgegen aller Ängste und Skepsis in ihrem Ort, 12 Flüchtlinge aufgenommen hat. Und siehe da, ein paar Wochen später waren die Ängste der Bevölkerung weitestgehend zerstreut, es werden sogar gemeinsame Spieleabende veranstaltet und die Männer helfen mit beim Betrieb des Gasthauses, sprich putzen und abwaschen sodass sie etwas zu tun haben. 
Hätte ich persönlich die Infrastruktur würde ich gerne helfen, allerdings beschränkt sich meine Hilfe bisher auf das Sammeln von Kleidung für die Flüchtlinge. 



> Wie bescheuert kann man eigentlich sein, bei diesen Figuren auf den Booten nicht vom schlimmsten auszugehen ? Wenn jemand so aufwächst wie die und nicht voll einen an der Waffel hat, wäre das ein Wunder.
> Und was soll dieses rumgeheule wer wo geboren ist ? Stell dir vor bei uns würde alles in die Binsen gehen und Leute würden nach Afrika fliehen. Deren Willkommenskultur wäre ein Macheten Wald, also komm
> mir nich mit solchem Gelaber. Typen wie du können nur alles tot relativieren, bis nichts mehr von Bedeutung ist und alle Menschen irgendwie gut sind und ein Recht auf alles haben.


Nun bezeichnest du mich also schon als bescheuert? Sehr freundlich, Niveau ist eben bei auf Urlaub wie es aussieht. 
Aber ja, Menschen am Schiff, sehen nicht wie geleckt aus, haben keinen Anzug und Krawatte, müssen alles Verbrecher, Vergewaltiger und Mörder sein, ganz klar. Du selbst schreist wahrscheinlich laut heulend auf wenn jemand alle Deutschen als Nazis bezeichnen würde. Im Gegenzug machst du selbst nichts anderes. 
Du sprichst ihnen geistige Gesundheit ab während du selbst nur irgendwelche wirren rassistischen Vorurteile aufzählst. Und nun schrei bitte nicht auf, du stellst dich selbst ins das besagte Eck, da brauche ich gar nichts machen. 

Dein "stell dir vor" oder "was wäre wenn" kannst du dir sparen. Auf solche Spekulationen lasse ich mich kaum ein, und schon gar nicht mit jemandem der deine Geisteshaltung aufweist, tut mir leid. 

Diese besagte Willkommenskultur von ihnen "Macheten Wald" (schreibt man zusammen), wieder einfach unbegründetes Vorurteil oder einfach eine rassistische Annahme, suchs dir aus.
Ich bin halt etwas aufgeklärter und weltoffener in meiner Denkweise. Was ich nicht mag sind irgendwelche rassistischen Äußerungen die sich jeglicher Grundlage entbehren und obendrein die Diskussion um keinen Deut weiterbringen. 



> Ja an die Kurden, um diesen Isis Abschaum zu bekämpfen. Bist du aber bestimmt auch dagegen, weil wie kann man nur davon ausgehen das bei Isis alles böse Menschen sind. Buhuhu


Argumente? Fehlanzeige. Du bist sicher so ein Träumer der glaubt, diese Waffen würden niemals in die Hände der Islamisten fallen oder? Und wehe dann wird mal mit deutschen Waffen auf deutsche Soldaten geschossen. 
Waffen in solche Gebiete zu liefern löst nie einen Konflikt. Und die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass diese Waffen gegen den Westen eingesetzt werden ist sehr hoch, das hat die Vergangenheit nun oft genug gezeigt. 



Amon schrieb:


> Das ist immer wieder toll. Man darf nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren aber gleichzeitig wird verlangt jeden von denen als begrüßenswert zu erachten.


Sagt doch niemand. 
Aber alle Flüchtlinge als Mörder, Verbrecher etc hinzustellen nur weil sie einen Bürgerkrieg erlebt haben, ist genauso falsch wie jeden Deutschen als Nazi zu bezeichnen. 
Als ob die Menschen etwas dafür können, sie wurden halt in diesen Konflikt hineingeboren ohne es sich aussuchen zu können. Da erwarte ich mir ruhig ein etwas differenziertes Urteil. 
Wenn alle die einen Krieg überlebt haben laut CPFUUU geistesgestört sind, hallelujah, dann ist die gesamte Generation in Mitteleuropa welche den zweiten Weltkrieg miterlebt hat geistesgestört. Aber nein, es sind nur die Afrikaner.



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Der Beweis das diese Länder ******* sind ist doch hier das Diskussionsthema. Die Leute wollen von da fliehen eben weil es dort ******* ist.


Es sind auch Deutsche vor Hitler und dem ** geflohen, was für feige Schweine! 



> Aber im ernst, was werden diese Leute zum Wohlstand beitragen ? Könnten sie ohne einen gewaltigen Umverteilungstaat überleben ?
> Ich sage sie sind nur hier weil Steuerzahlern entgegen ihren Willen Geld genommen und irgendwelchen Flüchtlingshorden gegeben wird. Ein zutiefst unmoralischer Zustand der in den nächsten Jahren zu einiger Gewalt führen wird.
> Das Potential bei diesen kaputten ist jedenfalls vorhanden.
> Flüchtlinge: Hilfsorganisationen prangern sexuelle Gewalt gegen Flüchtlinge an | ZEIT ONLINE
> ...


Flüchtlingshorden, wie brauner Jargon. Wie gesagt, ich stelle dich nichts in das Eck, du hast es dir dort selbst gemütlich eingerichtet. 

Ich kann dir auch ein paar Einzelfälle von durchdrehenden Deutschen aufzählen. Aber da sind es ja wirklich EInzelfälle, weil Deutsche, das sind ja unsere Mitbürger, keine Afrikaner. Bei Afrikanern kann man locker verallgemeinern, aber bei uns Deutschen doch nicht. 
http://derstandard.at/2000018901699/Amoklauf-in-Bayern-mit-mehreren-Toten
http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/just...m-und-verletzt-mehrere-schueler-a-649573.html
http://www.bild.de/regional/berlin/mord/an-hochschwangerer-kein-doppelmord-39517838.bild.html
http://www.morgenpost.de/berlin-akt...-Neukoellner-Baeckerei-schockiert-Berlin.html
Hier spricht man von einem Drama, nein, bei Flüchtlingen macht man sowas nicht. Idioten gibt es überall, nur bei Menschen die anscheinend für manche weniger Wert sind kann man ruhig einen Idioten hernehmen um alle anderen zu beschuldigen und zu verdächtigen. Nennt man auch Rassismus.


----------



## Two-Face (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Der Beweis das diese Länder ******* sind ist doch hier das Diskussionsthema. Die Leute wollen von da fliehen eben weil es dort ******* ist.


Du hattest gesagt, dass sie dort quasi eine "Scheißkultur" haben. Eine beschissene Lage und eine beschissene Kultur in einem Land ist aber nunmal ein Unterschied, was würde wohl der Deutsche sagen, wenn ein Wildfremder seine Kultur als beschissen abstempelt? Wenn sich doch schon die Bayern aufregen, wenn jemand Cola ins Bier schüttet.




CPFUUU schrieb:


> Die berühmten bedauerlichen Einzelfälle, danke für den Lacher. Es steckt nicht vielleicht Claudia Roth hinter dem Account ?


Danke für das Kompliment, ich glaube hinter deinem steckt Holger Apfel.
Mal im Ernst, weißt du wie viele Asylheime es in Deutschland gibt? Verglichen mit der breiten Masse sind das nunmal Einzelfälle ob du es wahrhaben willst oder nicht, wenn das Problem so dermaßen ernst wäre, müssten die Zeitungen jeden Tag randvoll sein mit solchen Meldungen.



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Aber im ernst, was werden diese Leute zum Wohlstand beitragen ? Könnten sie ohne einen gewaltigen Umverteilungstaat überleben ?
> Ich sage sie sind nur hier weil Steuerzahlern entgegen ihren Willen Geld genommen und irgendwelchen Flüchtlingshorden gegeben wird. Ein zutiefst unmoralischer Zustand der in den nächsten Jahren zu einiger Gewalt führen wird.
> Das Potential bei diesen kaputten ist jedenfalls vorhanden.


Migration bringt zahlreiche wirtschaftliche Vorteile, die Behauptungen dass sie uns nur Geld kosten würden, konnte bisher noch keine Studie belegen.
Ausländer bringen Deutschland laut Studie Milliardeneinnahmen - SPIEGEL ONLINE


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Schönes Zitat: Die Indianer konnten die Einwanderer nicht stoppen. Heute leben sie in Reservaten.


Japp, die Indianer wurden allesamt von technologisch wie wirtschaftlich unterlegenen, verarmten Kriegsflüchtlingen aus ihrer Heimat vertrieben, die Geschichte ist echt beispielhaft für die heutige Entwicklung.


----------



## CPFUUU (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Willst du uns eigentlich verarschen? Du meinst, es seien keine Einzelfälle, verlinkst dann aber zum "Beweis" Einzelfälle? In EINEM Heim, EIN Inder, EIN Tunesier...
> .



Dann summiere die Einzelfälle mal über die Jahre, da kommt dann was zusammen. Ganz besonders bei bestimmten Bevölkerungsgruppen. 



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Was diese Leute zum Wohlstand beitragen ist doch vollkommen egal. So eine ekelhaft egoistische Sichtweise... wenn neben dir auf der Straße ein Rentner angegriffen wird fragst du doch auch nicht, was der nachdem du ihm hilfst zu deinem Wohlstand beitragen kann? Menschen in Not sollte man helfen, egal ob man selbst davon was hat oder nicht.



Nein es ist überhaupt nicht egal ! Der Unterschied zwischen Wohlstands schaffenden und Parasiten ist entscheidend. Das ist wieder genau dieser relativierende Bockmist den ich meine.
Es ist auch nicht egoistisch nichts gratis abgeben zu wollen. Aber es ist egoistisch gratis alles bekommen zu wollen, so wie es diese Flüchtlingsströme von uns erwarten. 




der-sack88 schrieb:


> Gegen den Willen der Steuerzahler? Gibts da Zahlen zu? Ich würde meinen, dass die Mehrheit grundsätzlich dazu bereit ist, einen Teil der Steuern dafür aufzuwenden, Menschenleben zu retten.
> Gewalt wirds sowieso geben, das hat aber mit Flüchtlingen rein gar nichts zu tun. Wir haben schwerwiegende gesellschaftliche Probleme, die von keiner Seite angegangen werden, und die über kurz oder lang zu Gewalt führen. Wenn ein Großteil der Deutschen nichts mehr zum Fressen hatten, weil einige wenige Heuschrecken nicht genug bekommen und die Wirtschaft immer mehr Vorrang vor der Gesellschaft hat, krachts, ganz egal, wie viele Flüchtlinge wir hier haben.



"Die Wirtschaft hat Vorrang vor der Gesellschaft" wie sehr hat man dich eigentlich mit der Sozialisten Propaganda Keule geprügelt ? Willst du noch mehr Umverteilung und noch mehr Steuern ? 
Dann kannst du auch gleich nach Nordkorea ziehen. Dir ist ja nicht mal klar das Steuern an sich gegen den Willen genommen werden ? 
Zahl sie nicht und die Polizei haut dir aufs Maul und ab gehts in den Knast. Desweiteren hast du ohnehin keine Verfügung darüber was mit den Steuern passiert.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Menschen als "Kaputte" zu bezeichnen zeigt ganz gut deine Gesinnung. Da ist der Schritt zum "Untermensch" nicht mehr weit. Sind wir echt schon wieder soweit? Nazisprache ist ja sowieso seit einiger Zeit wieder in (z.B. das von dir oben und auch sonst von dem Pack oft genutzte "Gutmensch"), überall brennen die Heime, eine rechte Terrorgruppe darf jahrelang ungestraft morden, und keinen juckts...
> 
> Ich denke aber, nachdem was ich hier so alles gelesen habe, dass du nur ein Troll bist, der mit Nazirhetorik provozieren will. Ansonsten tust du mir echt Leid.



Sowas wie dich züchtet man im Staatlichen Bildungssystem heran. Immer die Falschen fragen stellen, nach dem Staat schreien, überall Nazis vermuten, mit jedem mitleid haben. 
Eben ein richtiger Anti Mann, abgefüllt mit ideologischen Dreck.


----------



## CPFUUU (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Du hattest gesagt, dass sie dort quasi eine "Scheißkultur" haben. Eine beschissene Lage und eine beschissene Kultur in einem Land ist aber nunmal ein Unterschied, was würde wohl der Deutsche sagen, wenn ein Wildfremder seine Kultur als beschissen abstempelt? Wenn sich doch schon die Bayern aufregen, wenn jemand Cola ins Bier schüttet.



Nein eine schlechte Kultur führt zu schlechten Verhältnissen, was sonst ? Wenn einer meint das Deutschland schlecht ist, was interessiert uns das. Wir sind schlieslich nicht auf der Flucht. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Migration bringt zahlreiche wirtschaftliche Vorteile, die Behauptungen dass sie uns nur Geld kosten würden, konnte bisher noch keine Studie belegen.



Natürlich kann Migration etwas sehr gutes sein. Aber eben nur mit den entsprechenden Leuten. 
Deutschland wird mit seinen sozialen Wohltaten aber eher parasitäres Volk anziehen, als jene die sich was erarbeiten wollen



Leob12 schrieb:


> Es sind auch Deutsche vor Hitler und dem ** geflohen, was für feige Schweine!



Ja das waren aber oft intelligente Menschen die eben diesen nicht gewählt haben. Ich glaube kaum das unter den Allah Schreiern auf den Booten ein Einstein dabei ist...


----------



## Two-Face (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Öhm, was haben denn die ganzen Diktatoren, Warlords und Terrorgruppen, die früher teilweise durch westliche Mächte (haups. amerikanische und russische Geheimdienste) aufgebaut worden sind und heute noch z.T. von reichen Scheichs aus Saudi-Arabien, Qatar etc. mit Geld und Waffen versorgt werden und für diese Zustände erst sorgen mit "schlechter Kultur" zu tun?

Darüberhinaus, willst du es machen wie die USA, welche weit strengere Maßnahmen zur Zuwanderungskontrolle haben, aber trotzdem zig illegale Einwanderer beherbergen? Meinst du etwa, wenn die bei uns nichts mehr "umsonst" kriegen, lassen die's dann mit dem Einwandern bleiben? Die Zustände in deren Ländern sind so miserabel, dass die schon froh sind, nicht auf offener Straße abgeknallt, vergewaltigt oder ihre Kinder entführt werden.


CPFUUU schrieb:


> Ja das waren aber oft intelligente Menschen die eben diesen nicht gewählt haben. Ich glaube kaum das unter den Allah Schreiern auf den Booten ein Einstein dabei ist...


Baschar al Assad hat haben viele auch nicht gewählt.


----------



## der-sack88 (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Nein es ist überhaupt nicht egal ! Der Unterschied zwischen Wohlstands schaffenden und Parasiten ist entscheidend. Das ist wieder genau dieser relativierende Bockmist den ich meine.
> Es ist auch nicht egoistisch nichts gratis abgeben zu wollen. Aber es ist egoistisch gratis alles bekommen zu wollen, so wie es diese Flüchtlingsströme von uns erwarten.



Menschen, die vor Krieg und Hunger flüchten, sind also Parasiten? Und Menschen, die bereit sind, hier zu arbeiten, es aber nicht dürfen, "wollen alles gratis" bekommen? Meine Güte...




CPFUUU schrieb:


> "Die Wirtschaft hat Vorrang vor der Gesellschaft" wie sehr hat man dich eigentlich mit der Sozialisten Propaganda Keule geprügelt ? Willst du noch mehr Umverteilung und noch mehr Steuern ?
> Dann kannst du auch gleich nach Nordkorea ziehen. Dir ist ja nicht mal klar das Steuern an sich gegen den Willen genommen werden ?
> Zahl sie nicht und die Polizei haut dir aufs Maul und ab gehts in den Knast. Desweiteren hast du ohnehin keine Verfügung darüber was mit den Steuern passiert.



Ich will mehr Umverteilung, aber in die andere Richtung. Dass die Umverteilung von unten nach oben nicht dauerhaft gut geht, sollte doch auch den Profiteuren klar sein... was dass betrifft sollte man vielleicht mal ein Blick in die Länder werfen, wo eben diese Profiteure täglich um ihr Leben bangen müssen, weil der Rest der Gesellschaft mittlerweile zu allem bereit sind, um über die Runden zu kommen. Da haben dann selbst die nichts mehr von der Umverteilung.
Und "mehr Steuern" ist relativ, solange die, die am meisten verdienen, sowieso keine zahlen.




CPFUUU schrieb:


> Sowas wie dich züchtet man im Staatlichen Bildungssystem heran. Immer die Falschen fragen stellen, nach dem Staat schreien, überall Nazis vermuten, mit jedem mitleid haben.
> Eben ein richtiger Anti Mann, abgefüllt mit ideologischen Dreck.



Naja, wenn du meinst, dass man wie in meinem Fall als Maschinenbauer in TM und Mathe sozialistisch indoktriniert wird...
Welche falschen Fragen meinst du konkret? Dass ich mir z.B. Gedanken darüber mache, wie man die Postdemokratie wieder etwas menschlicher machen kann? Wie man die drohenden sozialen Unruhen aufgrund Verarmung großer Teile der Gesellschaft verhindern kann?
In erster Linie vermute ich Nazis da, wo Menschen nur aufgrund ihrer Herkunft als Minderwertig angesehen werden. Das ist Gott sei dank noch nicht überall der Fall, sonst wäre ich schon längst ganz woanders.
Und mit jedem Mitleid habe ich natürlich auch nicht. Aber wenn du mit "jedem" die meinst, die unverschuldet Opfer von Krieg, Hunger, Ausbeutung usw. geworden sind, dann hast du Recht, mit denen habe ich Mitleid. Menschen, die in diesen Fällen kein Mitleid haben, haben einen großen Teil ihrer Menschlichkeit aufgegeben.


----------



## Nightslaver (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Atent123 schrieb:


> Fakt ist das wir in Deutschland eine Bevölkerung haben die immer mehr überaltert und stark rückläuufig ist.
> Ohne junge Arbeiter bricht unsere Wirtschaft und das Rentensystem in 10-20 Jahren zusammen.



Das halte ich für zimlichen Quatsch, nur weil die Bevölkerung rückläuig ist heißt das noch nicht das die Wirtschaft zusammenbricht, oder das Rentensystem, da wird eine Angst geschürt die völlig unbegründet und absurd ist.
Nur mal ein Beispiel. 1939 lebten nach Volkszählung in Deutschland etwa 80 mio Menschen, nach Ende des zweiten Weltkriegs, bei der Volkzählung 1946, waren es etwa 65 mio Menschen, also  gut 15mio Menschen weniger. Trotzdem ist die Wirtschaft nicht am "Arbeitskräftemangel" zugrunde gegangen, obwohl gut 15 mio. arbeitsfähige Männer weniger da waren als vor dem Krieg.

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_der_Volkszählungen_in_Deutschland 

Ich halte die rückläufige Bevölkerung in industrialiserten Ländern daher lediglich für eine Normalisierung und Anpassung an die Gegebenheiten und die besseren Lebensbedinungen. Nur weil die Bevölkerung rückläufig ist heißt das noch lange nicht das wir hier aussterben. Ich würde ehr vermuten das sich die Bevölkerung künftig, nach den aktuellen Geburtenraten, irgendwo bei 50-65 mio. Menschen einpegeln würde, würde man dem nicht durch Einwanderung krampfhaft entgegenwirken.
Wir brauchen heute und künftig im Grunde auch keine steigende Bevölkerung mehr. Im Gegensatz zu vor 200 Jahren bedeuten mehr Kinder heute auch nicht mehr mehr Sicherheit und Wohlstand für eine Familie, im Gegenteil eine große Familie ist heute ehr eine zusätzliche Belastung und kostet zusätzliche Zeit. 
Auch eine steigende Zahl an Arbeitskräften wird in der Wirtschaft eigentlich nicht mehr benötigt, steigende Automatisierung und Fortschritte in der Robotik machen ein hohes Maß an menschlichen Arbeitskräften überflüssig und werden zukünftig weitere Arbeitskräfte überflüssig machen.
Folglich ist es meiner Meinung nach recht normal das sich die Bevölkerung "gesund" schrumpft.

Der einzige der diese Entwicklung natürlich kritisch sieht ist die Wirtschaft und die Politik, für erstere bedeutet eine sinkende Bevölkerung weniger Konsumenten und Käufer von Produkten, sowie weniger Möglichkeit die Löhne zu drücken da man bei geringer Bevölkerung auch weniger Auswahl bei den Arbeitern hat die um eine Stelle konkurieren.
Für die Politik bedeutet eine sinkende Bevölkerung nach momentaner Steuerpolitik, wo Steuern vor allem von Arbeitnehmern generiert werden, sinkende Steuereinnahmen.

Würde man also nicht krampfhaft versuchen die Bevölkerung am wachsen zu halten müsste man in Wirtschaft und Politik Anpassungen an die neuen Gegenbenheiten vornehmen, die Wirtschaft müsste vor allem höhere Löhne zahlen um für Bewerber auf Stellen atraktiver zu werden und die Politik müsste ihre Steuerpolitik ändern, indem wohlhabende Menschen mehr am Steueraufkommen beteiligt werden um das Defizit durch die sinkende Gesamtbevölkerung auszugleichen.

Im Grunde aber würde eine um gut 20 mio. Menschen sinkende Bevölkerung in Deutschland mittelfristig diverse Vorteile bieten.
So würde eine weniger intensive Landwirtschaft benötigt um die Menschen hier zu ernähren, das würde eine höhere Qualität beim Anbau bedeuten, außerdem würde eine sinkende Bevölkerungszahl wohl die Lebensqualität verbessern da die Löhne steigen würden. Außerdem würde sich wohl auch die Wohnsituation verbessern, weniger Menschen bedeutet mehr freier Wohnraum, mehr Platz und sinkende Mieten. 
Es würde weiterhin zu sinkenden Verkehrsaufkommen führen, sowie zu einer geringeren Belastung von Luft und Umwelt allgemein.
Man könnte da sicher noch mehr nennen, aber das sollte wohl mal als kleiner Üblerblick reichen.


----------



## CPFUUU (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Öhm, was haben denn die ganzen Diktatoren, Warlords und Terrorgruppen, die früher teilweise durch westliche Mächte (haups. amerikanische und russische Geheimdienste) aufgebaut worden sind und heute noch z.T. von reichen Scheichs aus Saudi-Arabien, Qatar etc. mit Geld und Waffen versorgt werden und für diese Zustände erst sorgen mit "schlechter Kultur" zu tun?



Afrika z.b. ist sehr stark durch kommunistische Diktaturen während des kalten Krieges ruiniert worden. Finanziert wurde das dann schön aus Moskau, Weltrevolution und so.
Das Vakuum danach wurde dann oft von islamischen Gruppen gefüllt, Somalia ist ein gutes Beispiel dazu. Ja auch westliche Länder haben dort ihren Einfluss geltend gemacht.

Aber nicht immer zum schlechten. Dort wo weiße siedelten war auch bald der größte Wohlstand. Das da nicht immer alles perfekt zu ging, ist bei einem Kontinent der vor 100-200 Jahren noch 
in weiten Teilen steinzeitlich war nicht verwunderlich. Dennoch sind die heute lebenden Deutschen für nichts davon verantwortlich und müssen auch kein schlechtes gewissen haben.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Meinst du etwa, wenn die bei uns nichts mehr "umsonst" kriegen, lassen die's dann mit dem Einwandern bleiben? Die Zustände in deren Ländern sind so miserabel, dass die schon froh sind, nicht auf offener Straße abgeknallt, vergewaltigt oder ihre Kinder entführt werden.
> :



Ich denke schon, dass das solche Einwanderungswellen verhindern würde. Lasst die in ihren Ländern machen und fertig.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Baschar al Assad hat haben viele auch nicht gewählt.



Ja mag sein, die Alternative war dann irgendeine Islam Partei. Du kannst die Leute einfach nicht mit Europäern gleichsetzen


----------



## Atent123 (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Deshalb müssen wir also unser Land massenweise mit fremden Menschen fluten, die kaum Bildung und Sprachkenntnis haben? Klingt logisch.
> 
> BTW: Unsere Wirtschaft, was heißt das? Jene Wirtschaft, an der 3 Millionen Menschen in diesem Land gar nicht teilnehmen? Jene Wirtschaft die immer mehr auf Leiharbeit und Minijobs setzt? Die Arbeit auslagert?
> 
> ...



Wen die aktuelle (Stand ca. 2010) Geburten und Imigrationsrate beibehalten wird schrumpft die Bevölkerung bis 2050 auf 60 Milionen Einwohner gefallen sein.
Dann wird es wesentlich mehr Rentner geben als Arbeitende Menschen.
Dann funktiobiert das nicht so toll mit dem Rentensystem.
Man müsste denen einfach Bildungsmöglichkeiten anbieten und wen die ablehnen schickt man die zurück.

Ist das Argument mit der Landwirtschaft ernstgemeint ?
Wir haben in der EU teilweise eine Landwirtschaftliche Überproduktion von über 50%. Der Rest wird vernichtet.
Ohne Staatliche Subventionen geht da gar nichts mehr.


----------



## CPFUUU (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Menschen, die vor Krieg und Hunger flüchten, sind also Parasiten? Und Menschen, die bereit sind, hier zu arbeiten, es aber nicht dürfen, "wollen alles gratis" bekommen? Meine Güte...
> Menschen die aufgrund von Sozialsystemen Einwandern sind nun mal Parasiten. Wer hier arbeit findet kann von mir aus kommen.





der-sack88 schrieb:


> Ich will mehr Umverteilung, aber in die andere Richtung. Dass die Umverteilung von unten nach oben nicht dauerhaft gut geht, sollte doch auch den Profiteuren klar sein... was dass betrifft sollte man vielleicht mal ein Blick in die Länder werfen, wo eben diese Profiteure täglich um ihr Leben bangen müssen, weil der Rest der Gesellschaft mittlerweile zu allem bereit sind, um über die Runden zu kommen. Da haben dann selbst die nichts mehr von der Umverteilung.
> Und "mehr Steuern" ist relativ, solange die, die am meisten verdienen, sowieso keine zahlen.



Wer nach mehr oder anderer Umverteilung fragt ist bereits indoktriniert und stellt die falschen fragen. 
Punkt 1 : Du hast nachdem dein Geld vom Staat genommen wurde keinerlei Verfügung darüber, die entscheiden dann für dich !
Punkt 2 : Ein Umverteilungsstaat bestraft jene die Arbeiten und belohnt die die nicht arbeiten. 

Schau in der Geschichte der Menschheit nach und versuche eine Planwirtschaft zu finden die nicht im Bankrott endete. 

Wahrscheinlich glaubst du auch an die Demokratie, frag dich mal was daran gut ist wenn ein Depp genauso viel Wahlrecht hat wie ein Genie.
Oder das jede gewählte Partei immer nur einen Raubzug für ihre Klientel starten wird, in ihrer kurzen Regierungsperiode.


----------



## Two-Face (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



CPFUUU schrieb:


> in weiten Teilen steinzeitlich war nicht verwunderlich. Dennoch sind die heute lebenden Deutschen für nichts davon verantwortlich und müssen auch kein schlechtes gewissen haben.


Ich habe niemanden irgendwo ein schlechtes Gewissen aufbrummen wollen, oder die Deutschen für irgendwas verantwortlich gemacht sondern gefragt, was zum Teufel deren Kultur damit zu tun hat, von Warlords, Diktatoren und Terroristen bedroht zu werden, die man sich weder herbeigewünscht noch direkt unterstützt hat.


CPFUUU schrieb:


> Ich denke schon, dass das solche Einwanderungswellen verhindern würde. Lasst die in ihren Ländern machen und fertig.
> 
> Ja mag sein, die Alternative war dann irgendeine Islam Partei. Du kannst die Leute einfach nicht mit Europäern gleichsetzen


Ich erzähl' dir jetzt mal was:
In dem Asyslheim bei uns wohnt ein Syrer mit seiner Famile, der von dort geflohen ist, noch bevor der IS da unten gewütet hat. Der Mann ist Journalist und hat offen Assads Regime kritisiert und ist danach bedroht worden. Sein Bruder hatte sich ebenfalls mit der Regierung angelegt und ist seither verschwunden, von ihm hat er nie wieder was gehört. Als sie dann seine Familie weiter bedroht haben, ist er hierher geflohen. 
Das da unten sind nicht alles "Allah-Brüller" auf Booten, das sind Leute die in erster Linie hierherkommen, weil sie _*überleben*_ wollen und nicht weil sie uns unsere Arbeit wegnehmen oder uns in Gruppen auf offener Straße aufknüpfen wollen.



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Wer nach mehr oder anderer Umverteilung fragt ist bereits indoktriniert und stellt die falschen fragen.
> Punkt 1 : Du hast nachdem dein Geld vom Staat genommen wurde keinerlei Verfügung darüber, die entscheiden dann für dich !
> Punkt 2 : Ein Umverteilungsstaat bestraft jene die Arbeiten und belohnt die die nicht arbeiten.


Das klingt doch sehr nach einer BILD-Behauptung.
Der Staat bezahlt schließlich auch die ganzen Beamten, Schulen und soziale Einrichtungen ohne die ein Staat nicht funktionieren könnte. Darüberhinaus ist dir mal der Gedanke gekommen, dass die Leute die nicht arbeiten, nicht alles faule Sozialschmarotzer sind sondern tatsächlich auch welche dabei sind, die nicht arbeiten können?



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich glaubst du auch an die Demokratie, frag dich mal was daran gut ist wenn ein Depp genauso viel Wahlrecht hat wie ein Genie.
> Oder das jede gewählte Partei immer nur einen Raubzug für ihre Klientel starten wird, in ihrer kurzen Regierungsperiode.


Das wär' ja zu utopisch, den ganzen BILD-Lesern verbieten, dauernd nur schwarz zu wählen, leider nur Wunschvorstellung.


----------



## der-sack88 (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Achso, alle prekär beschäftigten arbeiten also gar nicht? Oder wie kann man das verstehen?

Außerdem faselst du dummes Zeug, niemand hat hier was von Planwirtschaft geschrieben. Es muss doch wohl noch was anderes geben als entweder eine Wirtschaftsform, die seinem Volk vorschreibt, was es zu konsumieren hat oder eine, die wie ein Krebsgeschwür Großteile der Gesellschaft verarmen lässt und alle paar Jahre regelmäßig crasht. Aber das Totschlagargument "andere Systeme waren noch schlechter" reicht ja anscheinend, um jegliche Diskussionen zu beenden...

edit: Hab endlich eine Verwendung für "Benutzer ignorieren" gefunden, macht den Thread vielleicht lesenswerter und ist gut für meinen Blutdruck.


----------



## CPFUUU (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das halte ich für zimlichen Quatsch, nur weil die Bevölkerung rückläuig ist heißt das noch nicht das die Wirtschaft zusammenbricht, oder das Rentensystem.



Doch genau das heißt es, ganz besonders in einem Umlagesystem wie wir es haben. Es bringt auch nichts die absoluten Zahlen zu zählen. Der Anteil an junger Bevölkerung ist entscheidend.
Außerdem bedeutet ein großer Teil Rentner, hohe Steuern und schlechte Standortbedingungen. Das führt zu Kapitalflucht und Braindrain, gefolgt von abwandernden Unternehmen.

Die Rentner werden in der Demokratie immer noch mehr Renten wählen, bis die verbliebenen jungen darunter zusammenbrechen und abhauen.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich habe niemanden irgendwo ein schlechtes Gewissen aufbrummen wollen, oder die Deutschen für irgendwas verantwortlich gemacht sondern gefragt, was zum Teufel deren Kultur damit zu tun hat, von Warlords, Diktatoren und Terroristen bedroht zu werden, die man sich weder herbeigewünscht noch direkt unterstützt hat.
> 
> Ich erzähl' dir jetzt mal was:
> In dem Asyslheim bei uns wohnt ein Syrer mit seiner Famile, der von dort geflohen ist, noch bevor der IS da unten gewütet hat. Der Mann ist Journalist und hat offen Assads Regime kritisiert und ist danach bedroht worden. Sein Bruder hatte sich ebenfalls mit der Regierung angelegt und ist seither verschwunden, von ihm hat er nie wieder was gehört. Als sie dann seine Familie weiter bedroht haben, ist er hierher geflohen.
> Das da unten sind nicht alles "Allah-Brüller" auf Booten, das sind Leute die in erster Linie hierherkommen, weil sie _*überleben*_ wollen und nicht weil sie uns unsere Arbeit wegnehmen oder uns in Gruppen auf offener Straße aufknüpfen wollen.



Das mag ja alles sein, aber es interessiert mich nicht. Wir können nicht alle retten denen es schlechter geht als uns. Sollen sie ihren Kampf gegen Assad oder wen auch immer führen und dabei gewinnen oder sterben. 
Wenn du willst kämpf doch mit, aber zwing andere nicht für irgendwelche Leute Geld aufzuwenden.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Das klingt doch sehr nach einer BILD-Behauptung.
> Der Staat bezahlt schließlich auch die ganzen Beamten, Schulen und soziale Einrichtungen ohne die ein Staat nicht funktionieren könnte. Darüberhinaus ist dir mal der Gedanke gekommen, dass die Leute die nicht arbeiten, nicht alles faule Sozialschmarotzer sind sondern tatsächlich auch welche dabei sind, die nicht arbeiten können?



Das sind keine Bild Behauptungen, sondern einfachstes Wirtschafts ein mal eins. 

Die NUTZLOSEN Beamten, Schulen und sozialen Einrichtungen. Der Staat wird immer einen Vorwand finden warum er nötig ist. 
Er stellt Beamte an die von ihm Abhängig sind, er schafft Armut und kümmert sich darum in sozialen Einrichtungen. In staatlichen Schulen werden Generationen herangezogen die das dann für wichtig und richtig halten.
Da bist du doch selbst ein Beispiel. Du glaubst alles was nicht mit deiner Sozialistischen Weltanschauung überein stimmt, ist von der Bild oder den Nazis. Du wurdest eben gut konditioniert.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Außerdem faselst du dummes Zeug, niemand hat hier was von Planwirtschaft geschrieben. Es muss doch wohl noch was anderes geben als entweder eine Wirtschaftsform, die seinem Volk vorschreibt, was es zu konsumieren hat oder eine, die wie ein Krebsgeschwür Großteile der Gesellschaft verarmen lässt und alle paar Jahre regelmäßig crasht. Aber das Totschlagargument "andere Systeme waren noch schlechter" reicht ja anscheinend, um jegliche Diskussionen zu beenden...
> 
> edit: Hab endlich eine Verwendung für "Benutzer ignorieren" gefunden, macht den Thread vielleicht lesenswerter und ist gut für meinen Blutdruck.



An dem hier kann jeder sehen was mit einem passiert, wenn man ein mit sozialistischer Propaganda aufgefülltes beta Männchen ist. Bestimmt ist er auch pro Feminismus.
In seiner Welt ist Umverteilung auch keine Planwirtschaft, armer Hund.


----------



## Leob12 (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Dann summiere die Einzelfälle mal über die Jahre, da kommt dann was zusammen. Ganz besonders bei bestimmten Bevölkerungsgruppen.


Summiere mal die "Familiendramen" innerhalb deutscher Familien über die Jahre, da kommt dann was zusammen. Merkst du was?



> Nein es ist überhaupt nicht egal ! Der Unterschied zwischen Wohlstands schaffenden und Parasiten ist entscheidend. Das ist wieder genau dieser relativierende Bockmist den ich meine.
> Es ist auch nicht egoistisch nichts gratis abgeben zu wollen. Aber es ist egoistisch gratis alles bekommen zu wollen, so wie es diese Flüchtlingsströme von uns erwarten.


Komisch, Juden wurden auch als Parasiten angesehen, obwohl sie für Wohlstand gesorgt haben, im Bildungswesen eher weiter oben zu finden waren und einen sehr großen Teil der sogenannten gesellschaftlichen Elite (Kunst, Kultur, Wissenschaft, Politik) gebildet haben. Komisch dass du genau die gleiche Nazidiktion benutzt wie sie damals benutzt wurde. Komisch dass du dich wehrst ins braune Eck gestellt zu werden, obwohl du dich selbst dorthin begeben hast.


----------



## Two-Face (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Doch genau das heißt es, ganz besonders in einem Umlagesystem wie wir es haben. Es bringt auch nichts die absoluten Zahlen zu zählen. Der Anteil an junger Bevölkerung ist entscheidend.
> Außerdem bedeutet ein großer Teil Rentner, hohe Steuern und schlechte Standortbedingungen. Das führt zu Kapitalflucht und Braindrain, gefolgt von abwandernden Unternehmen.


Oh Mann, immer wieder dieser Schwachsinn von der "Demokalypse" ich kann ihn nicht mehr hören.
Das geht alles noch auf die ganzen Rassenhygieniker zurück, die Anfang letzten Jahrhunderts das Dahinschwinden der deutschen Gesellschaft prophezeiten für das damalige Jahrhundert - in welchem das Land aber immerhin auf über 80 Millionen Bürger gewachsen ist.
Mal ganz ernsthaft, muss denn jede Familie mehr als die durchschnittlichen 2,5 Kinder haben? Die ganzen Länder, in denen es viele Kinder aber wenig alte gibt, stehen im Entwicklungsindex ganz weit hinten - schau dich mal in Indien um. Oder du kannst meinetwegen auch nach Sierra Leone gehen, wo die Frauen durchschnittlich fast 5 Kinder auf die Welt bringen, dafür aber mit 48 sterben und die Verhältnisse denen Europas im 19 Jahrhundert gleicht.
In den Zeitaltern, in denen es eine Pyramide als Bevölkerungsstruktur gab, starb fast jedes 6. Neugeborene, die Alten wie die Fliegen und Krankheiten verbreiteten sich rasend schnell. So wie es auch in vielen Ländern in Afrika ist - haufenweise Geburten obwohl dort ohnehin schon jeder hungert und Krankheiten, die nicht unter Kontrolle zu bekommen sind. 
Ja die Zeiten werden ernster, spätestens dann, wenn die Babyboomer den Schwerpunkt bilden, aber das ist bei weitem nicht der Endzustand, wenn sich Politik und Wirtschaft darauf einstellen und endlich Konrad Adenauers veraltetes Rentensystem überarbeitet, dann gibt es sowas wie den demografischen Kollaps nicht. 
Die weit wahrscheinliche "Apokalypse" ist da schon eine neue Währungskrise, spätestens in 50 Jahren, wenn der Euro wieder mal zusammenfällt und sich keiner mehr ein Auto leisten kann.

Aber das ist ein völlig anderes Thema, lassen wir's dabei, dass du gerne wieder im 19. Jahrhundert leben willst.


CPFUUU schrieb:


> Das mag ja alles sein, aber es interessiert mich nicht. Wir können nicht alle retten denen es schlechter geht als uns. Sollen sie ihren Kampf gegen Assad oder wen auch immer führen und dabei gewinnen oder sterben.
> Wenn du willst kämpf doch mit, aber zwing andere nicht für irgendwelche Leute Geld aufzuwenden.


Was soll der Staat mit deinem Geld denn sonst machen?
Es den Amis in den Arsch blasen, damit sie hier unsere Wasserversorgung privatisieren können?
Asyl für politisch Verfolgte zu gewähren (was der besagte übrigens war) steht im Grundgesetz und wird zudem durch die Genfer Konventionen festgelegt. Ihn also lieber da unten zu Tode foltern lassen - und seine Familie gleicht mit - nur weil es DIR zu Schade ist, dass deine Steuern für deren Rettung verwendet wird? Wie zurückgeblieben muss man eigentlich sein, also wenn das nicht rechtsradikal ist, dann weiß ich auch nicht.



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Das sind keine Bild Behauptungen, sondern einfachstes Wirtschafts ein mal eins.
> 
> Die NUTZLOSEN Beamten, Schulen und sozialen Einrichtungen. Der Staat wird immer einen Vorwand finden warum er nötig ist.
> Er stellt Beamte an die von ihm Abhängig sind, er schafft Armut und kümmert sich darum in sozialen Einrichtungen. In staatlichen Schulen werden Generationen herangezogen die das dann für wichtig und richtig halten.
> Da bist du doch selbst ein Beispiel. Du glaubst alles was nicht mit deiner Sozialistischen Weltanschauung überein stimmt, ist von der Bild oder den Nazis. Du wurdest eben gut konditioniert.


Na was ist denn nun mit denen, die schlicht arbeitsunfähig sind? Darauf bist du gar nicht eingegangen. Ist dir eine Anarchie lieber? In der jeder macht, was er will? Die NUTZLOSEN Beamten, die wirst du brauchen, wenn du auf der Straße von böswilligen Afrikanern aufgemischt wirst. Die Schulen wirst du brauchen, wenn du willst, dass deine Kinder (die du ja hoffentlich zahlreich haben wirst, um der ja ach so schlimmen Demografie entgegenzusteuern) später mal mehr tun, als nur Buletten zu brutzeln. Die Armut schafft nicht der Staat allein, dafür sorgt schon sehr lange die Globalisierung. Ich habe eine sozialistische Weltanschauung, nur weil ich der Überzeugung bin, dass Leute, die ohne fremde Hilfe nicht überleben können, diese Hilfe auch verdient haben? Ja, ich bin ein sozialer Mensch, aber konditioniert wurde ich nirgends, die Meinung bilde ich mir selber, in meiner alten Schule wurde garantiert keiner konditioniert oder getrimmt, das kann ich dir versichern.
Irgendwie erinnerst du mich an einen erzkonservativen Tea-Party-Politiker, ich glaube in den USA wärst du hervorragend aufgehoben.


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Japp, die Indianer wurden allesamt von technologisch wie wirtschaftlich unterlegenen, verarmten Kriegsflüchtlingen aus ihrer Heimat vertrieben, die Geschichte ist echt beispielhaft für die heutige Entwicklung.



1) Die technologischen und wirtschaftlichen Unterschiede sind heute nicht mehr so extrem, wie zwischen den Indianern und den Einwandern.

2) Geht es mir um die Gutgläubigkeit gegenüber den Einwandern. Das hat den Indianern auch das Genick gebrochen. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Baschar al Assad hat haben viele auch nicht gewählt.



Schlimm genug, solange der nicht bekämpft wurde, war Syrien politisch stabil. Jetzt haben wir den Salat.



Atent123 schrieb:


> Wen die aktuelle (Stand ca. 2010) Geburten und Imigrationsrate beibehalten wird schrumpft die Bevölkerung bis 2050 auf 60 Milionen Einwohner gefallen sein.
> Dann wird es wesentlich mehr Rentner geben als Arbeitende Menschen.
> Dann funktiobiert das nicht so toll mit dem Rentensystem.



Nicht in der jetzigen Form. Das liegt aber nicht an der Demografie, sondern daran das Rot-Grün das Rentensystem systematisch kaputt gemacht haben.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Das da unten sind nicht alles "Allah-Brüller" auf Booten, das sind Leute die in erster Linie hierherkommen, weil sie _*überleben*_ wollen und nicht weil sie uns unsere Arbeit wegnehmen oder uns in Gruppen auf offener Straße aufknüpfen wollen.



Es ist nicht unserer Aufgabe, deren Überleben sicherzustellen. 



Leob12 schrieb:


> Summiere mal die "Familiendramen" innerhalb deutscher Familien über die Jahre, da kommt dann was zusammen. Merkst du was?



Ja ich merke, dass das schon deutsche Staatsbürger sind. Die können doch verurteilt werden. Wozu aber zusätzlich ausländische Kriminelle aufnehmen? Das erschließt sich mir nicht.


----------



## Two-Face (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> 1) Die technologischen und wirtschaftlichen Unterschiede sind heute nicht mehr so extrem, wie zwischen den Indianern und den Einwandern.
> 
> 2) Geht es mir um die Gutgläubigkeit gegenüber den Einwandern. Das hat den Indianern auch das Genick gebrochen.


Die Konquestadoren (haben zwar nicht die Indianer vertrieben, nehme ich jetzt aber mal als konkretes Beispiel heraus), wurden nicht umsonst so genannt. Die kamen gleich mit Herrschaftsanspruch und haben ausgebeutet, wo's nur geht. Zumal die Schiffe, auf denen die kamen, keine ausrangierten Schlauchboote waren und nicht nur (afrikanische) Sklavenarbeiter, sondern auch bewaffnete und gepanzerte Soldaten darauf waren. Diese urbane Legende, dass die hier irgendwann uns sozusagen in Reservate stecken, kannst du gerne glauben, Integration ist jedoch eine gute Waffe dagegen und das ist auch besser so, als sie eingepfercht in ihren Asylunterkünften vor sich hinsauern zu lassen.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Schlimm genug, solange der nicht bekämpft wurde, war Syrien politisch stabil. Jetzt haben wir den Salat.


Politisch stabil durch Miliz und Folterkeller. Wenn sie sich dagegen wehren sind sie aber selber schuld. Sowas aber auch.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es ist nicht unserer Aufgabe, deren Überleben sicherzustellen.


Doch, das ist es, verdammt nochmal und zwar weil es 1. im Grundgesetz steht und 2. schon vor langer Zeit durch die GFKs festgelegt wurde - willst du lieber politisch Verfolgte und ihre Familien in ihren Ländern zu Tode kommen lassen, obwohl wir die Möglichkeit zur Rettung haben?
Mann, ich komme mir hier immer mehr vor, als rede ich hier mir republikanischen Rechten.


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Die Konquestadoren (haben zwar nicht die Indianer vertrieben, nehme ich jetzt aber mal als konkretes Beispiel heraus), wurden nicht umsonst so genannt. Die kamen gleich mit Herrschaftsanspruch und haben ausgebeutet, wo's nur geht. Zumal die Schiffe, auf denen die kamen, keine ausrangierten Schlauchboote waren und nicht nur (afrikanische) Sklavenarbeiter, sondern auch bewaffnete und gepanzerte Soldaten darauf waren. Diese urbane Legende, dass die hier irgendwann uns sozusagen in Reservate stecken, kannst du gerne glauben, Integration ist jedoch eine gute Waffe dagegen und das ist auch besser so, als sie eingepfercht in ihren Asylunterkünften vor sich hinsauern zu lassen.



Eine weitere gute Waffe ist es die Außengrenzen zu schützen und konsequent alle Schleuserboote zurück nach Afrika zu schicken.  Wer sich weigert umzukehren, kriegt einen Warnschuss vorm Bug. Wer sich immer noch weigert, wird versenkt. Das würde sich rumsprechen.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Politisch stabil durch Miliz und Folterkeller. Wenn sie sich dagegen wehren sind sie aber selber schuld. Sowas aber auch.



Und seit wann hindert das den Westen daran, mit solchen Ländern zusammenzuarbeiten? Saudi-Arabien wird strategischer Partner genannt. Was die in ihrem Land abziehen, dass ist Assad ein Waisenknabe dagegen.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Doch, das ist es, verdammt nochmal und zwar weil es 1. im Grundgesetz steht und 2. schon vor langer Zeit durch die GFKs festgelegt wurde - willst du lieber politisch Verfolgte und ihre Familien in ihren Ländern zu Tode kommen lassen, obwohl wir die Möglichkeit zur Rettung haben?



Art. 16a GG. * Politisch * Verfolgte genießen Aysl.

Ergo Bürgerkrieg, Krieg oder allgemeine wirtschaftliche Not sind keine Asylgründe. Politisch Verfolge würde ich selbst aufnehmen, aber der Großteil der Schiffe aus Afrika sind voller Wirtschaftflüchtlinge. Die gehören zurückgeschickt. Noch auf dem Mittelmeer. Und jedes Schiff das sich weigert umzukehren, müsste durch die Marine versenkt werden. Vielleicht würde die Botschaft dann endlich mal ankommen.


----------



## CPFUUU (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Summiere mal die "Familiendramen" innerhalb deutscher Familien über die Jahre, da kommt dann was zusammen. Merkst du was?


Vergleich mal die Dramen zwischen Einheimischen und Zugereisten pro Kopf, merkst du was ?



Leob12 schrieb:


> Komisch, Juden wurden auch als Parasiten angesehen, obwohl sie für Wohlstand gesorgt haben, im Bildungswesen eher weiter oben zu finden waren und einen sehr großen Teil der sogenannten gesellschaftlichen Elite (Kunst, Kultur, Wissenschaft, Politik) gebildet haben. Komisch dass du genau die gleiche Nazidiktion benutzt wie sie damals benutzt wurde. Komisch dass du dich wehrst ins braune Eck gestellt zu werden, obwohl du dich selbst dorthin begeben hast.



Die Definition der Nazis war ideologisch/rassistisch. Ich benutze die allgemeine Definition das ein Parasit auf kosten anderer lebt. 
Ansonsten bist du dem Nazi Spektrum zuzuordnen, für Umverteilung und gegen Kapitalismus waren die auch. Sozialisten bleiben eben Sozialisten, ob nun rot oder braun.
Denk mal darüber nach was du mit den Nazis so alles gemeinsam hast, du wirst über dich selbst erschrocken sein.


----------



## Two-Face (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und seit wann hindert das den Westen daran, mit solchen Ländern zusammenzuarbeiten? Saudi-Arabien wird strategischer Partner genannt. Was die in ihrem Land abziehen, dass ist Assad ein Waisenknabe dagegen.


Du kannst ja gerne versuchen, einen Tag mal ohne etwas auszukommen, in deren Produktion Erdöl verwendet wurde. Wird denke ich schwierig, aber irgendwann musst du mal das Auto benutzen oder ein Plastikgefäß in der Hand halten. Das ist aber noch lange kein Grund, dass sich die Bürger der dortigen Länder nicht gegen Regime - egal ob mit oder ohne Gewalt - wehren dürfen.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Art. 16a GG. * Politisch * Verfolgte genießen Aysl.
> 
> Ergo Bürgerkrieg, Krieg oder allgemeine wirtschaftliche Not sind keine Asylgründe. Politisch Verfolge würde ich selbst aufnehmen, aber das groß der Schiffe aus Afrika sind reine Wirtschaftflüchtlinge. Die gehören zurückgeschickt. Noch auf dem Mittelmeer. Und jedes Schiff das sich weigert umzukehren, müsste durch die Marine versenkt werden. Vielleicht würde die Botschaft dann endlich mal ankommen.


Das Beispiel, um das es ging (der syrische Journalist mit seiner Familie) war ein Fall politischer Verfolgung.  Wenn du die Posts vorhin ganz gelesen hättest, dann wäre dir das aufgefallen.
Und Art. 16a umfasst viele Fälle überhaupt nicht, z.B. Verfolgung durch nicht staatliche Akteure in Ländern mit zerstörter oder nicht vorhandener Infrastruktur. Und da kann man Kriegsflüchtlinge schon dazuzählen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Du kannst ja gerne versuchen, einen Tag mal ohne etwas auszukommen, in deren Produktion Erdöl verwendet wurde. Wird denke ich schwierig, aber irgendwann musst du mal das Auto benutzen oder ein Plastikgefäß in der Hand halten. Das ist aber noch lange kein Grund, dass sich die Bürger der dortigen Länder nicht gegen Regime - egal ob mit oder ohne Gewalt - wehren dürfen.



Absolut richtig. Es ist nur scheinheilig, dass unsere Politik Assad verdammt und dem König von Saudi-Arabien die Hand schüttelt. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Das Beispiel, um das es ging (der syrische Journalist mit seiner Familie) war ein Fall politischer Verfolgung.  Wenn du die Posts vorhin ganz gelesen hättest, dann wäre dir das aufgefallen.
> Und Art. 16a umfasst viele Fälle überhaupt nicht, z.B. Verfolgung durch nicht staatliche Akteure in Ländern mit zerstörter oder nicht vorhandener Infrastruktur. Und da kann man Kriegsflüchtlinge schon dazuzählen.



Nur das die meisten Syrer nicht zurzeit vor politischer Verfolgung, sondern vorm einen Bürgerkrieg fliehen. Der nicht entstanden wäre, wenn man nicht gegen Assad gekämpft hätte. Das läuft für mich unter selber Schuld.


----------



## CPFUUU (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Oh Mann, immer wieder dieser Schwachsinn von der "Demokalypse" ich kann ihn nicht mehr hören.
> Das geht alles noch auf die ganzen Rassenhygieniker zurück,
> Mal ganz ernsthaft, muss denn jede Familie mehr als die durchschnittlichen 2,5 Kinder haben?



Sag mal was haben sie dir denn ins Hirn gepackt ? Jeder braucht mindestens einen Nachkommen um seinen Wohlstand im alter zu halten oder glaubst du die Produktion läuft von Zauberhand ?
Wenn die in irgendwelchen kack Ländern mit riesen Geburtenraten auf keinen grünen Zweig kommen, liegt es daran das deren Kinder nie produktiv genug sind.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ja die Zeiten werden ernster, spätestens dann, wenn die Babyboomer den Schwerpunkt bilden, aber das ist bei weitem nicht der Endzustand, wenn sich Politik und Wirtschaft darauf einstellen und endlich Konrad Adenauers veraltetes Rentensystem überarbeitet, dann gibt es sowas wie den demografischen Kollaps nicht.



Ja die alten werden sich plötzlich besinnen und für drastische Rentenkürzungen sein. Die Wirtschaft wird sich schon darauf einstellen, indem sie das Land verlässt.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Was soll der Staat mit deinem Geld denn sonst machen?
> Es den Amis in den Arsch blasen, damit sie hier unsere Wasserversorgung privatisieren können?



Wie wäre es wenn ich mein Geld behalten darf ? Von mir aus können die Amis gerne kommen und das Wassernetz privatisieren, würde ohnehin nichts aus den verdreckten Leitungen trinken.




Two-Face schrieb:


> Na was ist denn nun mit denen, die schlicht arbeitsunfähig sind? Darauf bist du gar nicht eingegangen. Ist dir eine Anarchie lieber? In der jeder macht, was er will? Die NUTZLOSEN Beamten, die wirst du brauchen, wenn du auf der Straße von böswilligen Afrikanern aufgemischt wirst. Die Schulen wirst du brauchen, wenn du willst, dass deine Kinder (die du ja hoffentlich zahlreich haben wirst, um der ja ach so schlimmen Demografie entgegenzusteuern) später mal mehr tun, als nur Buletten zu brutzeln. Die Armut schafft nicht der Staat allein, dafür sorgt schon sehr lange die Globalisierung. Ich habe eine sozialistische Weltanschauung, nur weil ich der Überzeugung bin, dass Leute, die ohne fremde Hilfe nicht überleben können, diese Hilfe auch verdient haben? Ja, ich bin ein sozialer Mensch, aber konditioniert wurde ich nirgends, die Meinung bilde ich mir selber, in meiner alten Schule wurde garantiert keiner konditioniert oder getrimmt, das kann ich dir versichern.
> Irgendwie erinnerst du mich an einen erzkonservativen Tea-Party-Politiker, ich glaube in den USA wärst du hervorragend aufgehoben.



Was soll mit den Arbeitsunfähigen sein ? Die haben Familie und Freunde, und für die die nichts haben könnte man Spenden. In den Staatlichen Schulen wird größtenteils Schwachsinn gelehrt wie man sieht.
Private Schulen wären frei von dummer Propaganda.

Die Globalisierung schafft natürlich Armut. Wenn also mehr Marktteilnehmer in Interaktion treten können schafft das Armut, staatliche Bildung lässt grüßen.
Ich denke du bist sehr stark ideologisiert, frag dich einmal selbst ob du Bücher über Wirtschaft und Gesellschaft außerhalb der Schule gelesen hast. Wohl eher nicht wie es aussieht.


----------



## Two-Face (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nur das die meisten Syrer nicht zurzeit vor politischer Verfolgung, sondern vorm einen Bürgerkrieg fliehen. Der nicht entstanden wäre, wenn man nicht gegen Assad gekämpft hätte. Das läuft für mich unter selber Schuld.


Hätten sie sich auf Lebzeiten von Assad knechten lassen sollen?
Dich hätt' ich gerne mal in so einem Land gesehen, ob du dir das auch hättest gefallen lassen, oder irgendwann aufgestanden und gesagt "So, jetzt reichts".
Zumal dort auch der IS wütet, der irgendwann so oder so gekommen wäre.



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Sag mal was haben sie dir denn ins Hirn gepackt ? Jeder braucht mindestens einen Nachkommen um seinen Wohlstand im alter zu halten oder glaubst du die Produktion läuft von Zauberhand ?
> Wenn die in irgendwelchen kack Ländern mit riesen Geburtenraten auf keinen grünen Zweig kommen, liegt es daran das deren Kinder nie produktiv genug sind.


Gegenfrage, was haben sie DIR ins Hirn gepackt? Hast du überhaupt ernsthaft gelesen, was ich geschrieben habe? Habe ich irgendwo behauptet, dass keine Nachkommen mehr nötig sind? NEIN, ich habe geschrieben DASS MAN NICHT MEHR MASSENHAFT NACHWUCHS BRAUCHT, so wie früher.
Mal ganz ernsthaft, willst du lieber mit 4 Kindern am Tisch sitzen und früh sterben oder mit weniger (nicht KEINEN) und dafür länger leben? Soll die Welt etwa in 100 Jahren dermaßen überbevölkert sein, dass wieder Kriege ums Wasser und Lebensmittel gefochten werden? Nenn mir doch mal eine Wirtschaft, eine verdammte einzige, die hohe Lebensstandards mit vielen Kindern erreicht hat. China hätte das fast kaputt gemacht, erst als sie die Geburten begrenzt haben, ging es denen langsam besser. Und was soll dieser Schwachsinn mit "nicht produktiv genug"? Das weißt du genau woher? In den Ländern, wo die Kinder (unseren) Giftmüll entsorgen, unsere Klamotten nähen und nach Vietnam in die Prostitution verkauft werden sollen die nicht produktiv genug sein? Ich glaub', ich seh' hier nicht recht.



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Wie wäre es wenn ich mein Geld behalten darf ? Von mir aus können die Amis gerne kommen und das Wassernetz privatisieren, würde ohnehin nichts aus den verdreckten Leitungen trinken.



Wenn ich das jetzt also richtig verstehe: Dir wäre es recht, wenn alles privatisiert werden würde? Öhm, ich frage das jetzt schon weil ich mir da irgendwo sorgen mache, aber du bist nicht zufällig FDP-Wähler? Privates Trinkwasser? Private Schulen? Wer soll as bezahlen? Wer kann sich das leisten? Kuck dich doch mal in Berlin um, wo die Wasserversorgung einzelner Vororte privatisiert wurden und hinterher Leitungen in katastrophalem Zustand waren und für Unsummen zurückgekauft werden mussten. 



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Was soll mit den Arbeitsunfähigen sein ? Die haben Familie und Freunde, und für die die nichts haben könnte man Spenden. In den Staatlichen Schulen wird größtenteils Schwachsinn gelehrt wie man sieht.
> Private Schulen wären frei von dummer Propaganda.
> 
> Die Globalisierung schafft natürlich Armut. Wenn also mehr Marktteilnehmer in Interaktion treten können schafft das Armut, staatliche Bildung lässt grüßen.
> Ich denke du bist sehr stark ideologisiert, frag dich einmal selbst ob du Bücher über Wirtschaft und Gesellschaft außerhalb der Schule gelesen hast. Wohl eher nicht wie es aussieht.


Private Schulen sind frei von Propaganda, na klar.
Selten so einen Blödsinn gehört, ich habe meine Ausbildung auf einer privaten Schule gemacht und kann dir sagen, (abgesehen davon, dass sowas einen heiden Geld kostet) dass dort dieselben Lehrpläne gelten wie auf einer staatlichen Schule - kommt nämlich alles von der IHK bzw. vom Kultusministerium.
Und ja, ich habe Bücher außerhalb der Schule gelesen, das kannst du übrigens auch, sind frei in jeder Universitätsbibliothek zugänglich. Darin kannst du auch nachlesen, dass das mit der "Demokalypse" Unsinn ist, welcher über die Jahre von Politik und Medien verbreitet wurde. Wenn man das ganze mal historisch betrachtet, kommt man auch darauf dass das nur sich selbst wiederholender Quacksalber ist, weswegen an den Unis auch schon seit Jahren unterschiedliche Meinungen zu dem Thema kursieren.

Und och, nein, Bücher des Kopp-Verlags habe ich nie gelesen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Hätten sie sich auf Lebzeiten von Assad knechten lassen sollen?
> Dich hätt' ich gerne mal in so einem Land gesehen, ob du dir das auch hättest gefallen lassen, oder irgendwann aufgestanden und gesagt "So, jetzt reichts".
> Zumal dort auch der IS wütet, der irgendwann so oder so gekommen wäre.



Klar ist Assad ein Diktator, dass bestreitet doch niemand. Aber der Mann ist doch harmlos, im Vergleich zu seinen Nachbarn. 

Und der IS hätte nie so stark werden können, wäre Assad wegen des Bürgerkriegs nicht so unter Druck.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Hätten sie sich auf Lebzeiten von Assad knechten lassen sollen?
> Dich hätt' ich gerne mal in so einem Land gesehen, ob du dir das auch hättest gefallen lassen, oder irgendwann aufgestanden und gesagt "So, jetzt reichts".
> Zumal dort auch der IS wütet, der irgendwann so oder so gekommen wäre.



Assad ist besser als der IS.
In einer Diktatur kann man wenigstens gut leben wenn man sich an das System anpasst , wie es im 3. Reich, der DDR und in der UdSSR viele gemacht haben.
Aber Terroristen sind einfach Biester die alles und jeden töten wollen, und deshalb muss man diese auch mit allen möglichen Mitteln bekämpfen !


----------



## der-sack88 (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Naja, wenn man selbst Terrorist wird kann man sich auch bei Terroristen anpassen...

Das Argument "woanders ist es/war es noch schlechter" ist halt irgendwie keins, solange man an der Situation was ändern kann. Und sei es, politisch verfolgte woanders unterzubringen. Vor 70 Jahren hat ja auch niemand zu den deutsche Exilanten gesagt: "Ja, machste nix, müsst ihr wohl auch Nazis werden. Aufnehmen tun wir euch nicht."


----------



## Two-Face (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Dass durch einen Bürgerkrieg irgenwann später mal terroristische Wahnsinnige ins Land kommen hätten die Aufständischen genau woher wissen sollen?
Dass dort irgendwann im Laufe des Arabischen Frühlings es zu Aufständen kommt, wäre abzusehen gewesen. Es gibt überall welche, die mit dem zufrieden sind was sie haben und sich deswegen auch eine Diktatur gefallen lassen aber dort gibt es nunmal auch welche, die für Fortschritt sind. Die Menschen dort hatten schließlich lediglich für mehr Rechte gekämpft, was ihr gutes Recht war. Und man kann schließlich schlecht zu Familien sagen, die sich das ganze nicht rausgesucht oder nicht opponiert haben "selber schuld".


----------



## Leob12 (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Vergleich mal die Dramen zwischen Einheimischen und Zugereisten pro Kopf, merkst du was ?


Schon komisch dass bei 200.000 Leuten, welche teilweise grauenvolle Dinge erlebt haben mehr Zwischenfälle existieren als bei 80. Mio, die ein sorgenfreies Leben führen. 
Aber ich merke schon, du marginalisierst das eine und übertreibst gekonnt bei den anderen. 



> Die Definition der Nazis war ideologisch/rassistisch. Ich benutze die allgemeine Definition das ein Parasit auf kosten anderer lebt.
> Ansonsten bist du dem Nazi Spektrum zuzuordnen, für Umverteilung und gegen Kapitalismus waren die auch. Sozialisten bleiben eben Sozialisten, ob nun rot oder braun.
> Denk mal darüber nach was du mit den Nazis so alles gemeinsam hast, du wirst über dich selbst erschrocken sein.


Die Definition eines Parasiten war im Dritten Reich gleich heute, rede dich bitte nicht raus. Wir wissen alle welche Konnotation das Wort Parasit hat. Nun hast du es im Kontext von "abgefuckten Verbrechern" gebracht, wer zwei und zwei zusammenzählen kann für den ist auch klar wie das Wort Parasit hier gemeint war. 

Ich bin dem Nazi-Spektrum zuzuordnen? Wo bin ich für Umverteilung? Ach so, vermutlich meinst du jene Umverteilung die in den Köpfen irgendwelcher brauner Glatzköpfe stattfindet oder? 
Der Zusammenhang, deine vorherigen, von Vorurteilen und Rassismen triefenden Posts, und dann willst du mir erklären wie du das Wort Parasit gemeint hast? Weißt du eigentlich welchen Stuss da von dir gibst? 
Du bist sicher nicht ausländerfeindlich, aber... 

Aber erkläre mir nur weiter wie meine politische Gesinnung aussieht, ich möchte etwas lachen. 
Wie war das noch? Die kommunistischen Regime in Afrika im Kalten Krieg? Jaja, aber anderen vorhalten das Bildungssystem durchlaufen zu haben und indoktriniert zu sein. Nur weil man gebildet ist heißt es nicht, indoktriniert zu sein.


----------



## highspeedpingu (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



> Eine weitere gute Waffe ist es die Außengrenzen zu schützen und  konsequent alle Schleuserboote zurück nach Afrika zu schicken.  Wer sich  weigert umzukehren, kriegt einen Warnschuss vorm Bug. Wer sich immer  noch weigert, wird versenkt. Das würde sich rumsprechen.


Richtig! Stattdessen holen sie die noch vor deren Küste ab und "retten sie vor dem ertrinken"



> Art. 16a GG. * Politisch * Verfolgte genießen Aysl.
> 
> Ergo Bürgerkrieg, Krieg oder allgemeine wirtschaftliche Not sind keine  Asylgründe. Politisch Verfolge würde ich selbst aufnehmen, aber der  Großteil der Schiffe aus Afrika sind voller Wirtschaftflüchtlinge. Die  gehören zurückgeschickt. Noch auf dem Mittelmeer. Und jedes Schiff das  sich weigert umzukehren, müsste durch die Marine versenkt werden.  Vielleicht würde die Botschaft dann endlich mal ankommen.


----------



## Cleriker (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Boar Leute, ihr nehmt euch gerade auf beiden Seiten nicht viel. 
Hört auf euch gegenseitig zu beschimpfen. 
Ich empfinde hier auch den ein oder anderen Post als klar zuzuordnen. Trotzdem ist es ebenso unsinnig wenn man ausschließlich die andere Seite heranzieht. 

Der eine bezichtigt mit unschönen Worten alle Flüchtlinge als Verbrecher und der nächste sie als allesemt unschuldig. Beides sind dumme extreme. 
Die meisten dieser Menschen haben sicherlich Gründe für die Verständnis angebracht ist. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass dabei aber auch Verbrecher sind die sich nur absetzen wollen, ist aber recht hoch. Gerade diese schwarzen Schafe (keine Anspielung auf die Hautfarbe), haben oft eher die Mittel um sich eine solche Flucht zu leisten. Das sollte man wirklich nicht ignorieren.

Lasst diese Diskussion bitte nicht ausarten, sonst ist der thread sicher bald zu und das muss doch nicht sein.


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Die meisten dieser Menschen haben sicherlich Gründe für die Verständnis angebracht ist.



Das diese Leute Gründe haben, dass bestreite ich doch gar nicht. Das diese subjektiv nachvollziehbar sind, auch nicht.

Aber wer die Anforderungen nach 16a GG nicht erfüllt, gehört nicht her. Da habe ich null Verständnis für. 

Und die meisten der sogenannten „Flüchtlinge“ erfüllen diese Anforderungen nunmal nicht.


----------



## Cleriker (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Ich bezog mich überhaupt nicht auf dich, sondern auf die zwei "Extremisten". 
Extremisten nicht als Beleidigung, sondern bitte humorvoll auffassen. Ihr vertretet nun mal äußerst hartnäckig nur einen Standpunkt und es wirkt etwas krass.


----------



## Leob12 (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Boar Leute, ihr nehmt euch gerade auf beiden Seiten nicht viel.
> Hört auf euch gegenseitig zu beschimpfen.
> Ich empfinde hier auch den ein oder anderen Post als klar zuzuordnen. Trotzdem ist es ebenso unsinnig wenn man ausschließlich die andere Seite heranzieht.
> 
> ...



Wer bezeichnet sie denn alle als unschuldig?


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Wer bezeichnet sie denn alle als unschuldig?



Die Linken (damit meine ich die Partei und nicht die gesamte politische Richtung)  und Grünen ?!

Wieder ein "bedauerlicher Einzelfall": SZ-Online: VerdÃ¤chtiger im Fall des Balkon-Toten


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

https://jungefreiheit.de/debatte/kommentar/2015/rechtsbruch-ist-normal/

https://jungefreiheit.de/politik/de...n-provozieren-mit-deutschfeindlichen-trikots/

Vorsicht, alles "Einzelfälle".

https://jungefreiheit.de/politik/deutschland/2015/kahane-der-osten-ist-zu-weiss/

Man stelle sich mal vor, die Frau hätte gesagt, irgendein Landesteil wäre zu Schwarz. Was dann hier los wäre. Aber Rassimus gegen die eigenen Bevölkerung ist ja genehm.

https://jungefreiheit.de/politik/deutschland/2015/streit-um-steuererhoehung-wegen-asylbewerbern/

Und da kommen die Nachteile der Menschenmasse. Aber das kann doch gar nicht sein, die sogenannten "Flüchtlinge" sind doch alle eine Bereicherung.


----------



## CPFUUU (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Gegenfrage, was haben sie DIR ins Hirn gepackt? Hast du überhaupt ernsthaft gelesen, was ich geschrieben habe? Habe ich irgendwo behauptet, dass keine Nachkommen mehr nötig sind? NEIN, ich habe geschrieben DASS MAN NICHT MEHR MASSENHAFT NACHWUCHS BRAUCHT, so wie früher.
> Mal ganz ernsthaft, willst du lieber mit 4 Kindern am Tisch sitzen und früh sterben oder mit weniger (nicht KEINEN) und dafür länger leben? Soll die Welt etwa in 100 Jahren dermaßen überbevölkert sein, dass wieder Kriege ums Wasser und Lebensmittel gefochten werden? Nenn mir doch mal eine Wirtschaft, eine verdammte einzige, die hohe Lebensstandards mit vielen Kindern erreicht hat. China hätte das fast kaputt gemacht, erst als sie die Geburten begrenzt haben, ging es denen langsam besser. Und was soll dieser Schwachsinn mit "nicht produktiv genug"? Das weißt du genau woher? In den Ländern, wo die Kinder (unseren) Giftmüll entsorgen, unsere Klamotten nähen und nach Vietnam in die Prostitution verkauft werden sollen die nicht produktiv genug sein? Ich glaub', ich seh' hier nicht recht.



Angst vor Überbevölkerung ist Schwachsinn, man muss nur die vorhandenen Ressourcen richtig nutzen. Nordamerika konnte nur ein paar mio primitive Indianer ernähren. 
Heute können dort 300 mio in extremen Wohlstand leben (im Verhältnis zu den Indianer).
Wenn eine Bevölkerung nur Klamotten näht und Giftmüll entsorgt dann ist genau das sehr unproduktiv! Produktivität bedeutet Wohlstand !



Two-Face schrieb:


> Wenn ich das jetzt also richtig verstehe: Dir wäre es recht, wenn alles privatisiert werden würde? Öhm, ich frage das jetzt schon weil ich mir da irgendwo sorgen mache, aber du bist nicht zufällig FDP-Wähler? Privates Trinkwasser? Private Schulen? Wer soll as bezahlen? Wer kann sich das leisten? Kuck dich doch mal in Berlin um, wo die Wasserversorgung einzelner Vororte privatisiert wurden und hinterher Leitungen in katastrophalem Zustand waren und für Unsummen zurückgekauft werden mussten.



Von mir aus kann ALLES privatisiert werden. Dann kommt endlich Konkurrenz in die Bude und senkt die Preise. Es fallen halt auch die Subventionen weg und die wahren Kosten müssen bezahlt werden.
Mal abgesehen davon trinkt sowieso jeder Wasser aus dem Supermarkt von privaten Herstellern.

Private Schulen sind nur teuer weil Leute die ihre Kinder auf Privatschulen schicken, trotzdem für den staatlichen Dreck zahlen müssen !



Two-Face schrieb:


> Private Schulen sind frei von Propaganda, na klar.
> Selten so einen Blödsinn gehört, ich habe meine Ausbildung auf einer privaten Schule gemacht und kann dir sagen, (abgesehen davon, dass sowas einen heiden Geld kostet) dass dort dieselben Lehrpläne gelten wie auf einer staatlichen Schule - kommt nämlich alles von der IHK bzw. vom Kultusministerium.
> Und ja, ich habe Bücher außerhalb der Schule gelesen, das kannst du übrigens auch, sind frei in jeder Universitätsbibliothek zugänglich. Darin kannst du auch nachlesen, dass das mit der "Demokalypse" Unsinn ist, welcher über die Jahre von Politik und Medien verbreitet wurde. Wenn man das ganze mal historisch betrachtet, kommt man auch darauf dass das nur sich selbst wiederholender Quacksalber ist, weswegen an den Unis auch schon seit Jahren unterschiedliche Meinungen zu dem Thema kursieren.
> 
> Und och, nein, Bücher des Kopp-Verlags habe ich nie gelesen.



Du sollst auch nicht vom Kopp Verlag lesen und dich noch mehr verblöden. Lies was über klassische Ökonomie von Mises oder Hayek.
Das heutige Privatschulen die selben beknackten Lehrpläne verwenden ist doch wohl klar. Private Schulen brauchen eine freie Gesellschaft und nicht dieses sozialistische Monstrum in das sich De verwandelt.

Ach ja glaub nur weiter das schon irgendwie alles gut geht. In 15 Jahren wird das Durchschnittsalter hier bei fast 50 Jahren liegen. Noch viel mehr junge Menschen werden bis dahin Bockmist wie Sozialwissenschaften studiert haben.
Ich erinnere nochmal an den Zusammenhang zwischen Produktivität und Wohlstand.




Leob12 schrieb:


> Schon komisch dass bei 200.000 Leuten, welche teilweise grauenvolle Dinge erlebt haben mehr Zwischenfälle existieren als bei 80. Mio, die ein sorgenfreies Leben führen.
> Aber ich merke schon, du marginalisierst das eine und übertreibst gekonnt bei den anderen.



Was willst du jetzt ? Du gibst doch selbst zu das die große Probleme haben. Die logische Konsequenz ist die nicht in unser Land zu lassen.




Leob12 schrieb:


> Die Definition eines Parasiten war im Dritten Reich gleich heute, rede dich bitte nicht raus. Wir wissen alle welche Konnotation das Wort Parasit hat. Nun hast du es im Kontext von "abgefuckten Verbrechern" gebracht, wer zwei und zwei zusammenzählen kann für den ist auch klar wie das Wort Parasit hier gemeint war.
> 
> Ich bin dem Nazi-Spektrum zuzuordnen? Wo bin ich für Umverteilung? Ach so, vermutlich meinst du jene Umverteilung die in den Köpfen irgendwelcher brauner Glatzköpfe stattfindet oder?
> Der Zusammenhang, deine vorherigen, von Vorurteilen und Rassismen triefenden Posts, und dann willst du mir erklären wie du das Wort Parasit gemeint hast? Weißt du eigentlich welchen Stuss da von dir gibst?
> ...



Die Definition der Nazis war wenn im Stammbaum Jude stand oder ähnliches. Verdreh mal in deinem Sozen Hirn nicht die Tatsachen. Am Ende kannst du mir doch nicht ein einziges rassistisches Argument nachweisen.
Meine Kritik der Flüchtlinge bezieht sich auf Wirtschaftlichkeit, Religion und Kultur. Deren Rasse oder Hautfarbe ist mir egal, ich bin halt Kapitalist. 

Ansonsten erkläre uns doch deine Gesinnung, ich habe den Verdacht das freie Marktwirtschaft nicht dein Favorit ist.


----------



## Threshold (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Von mir aus kann ALLES privatisiert werden. Dann kommt endlich Konkurrenz in die Bude und senkt die Preise. Es fallen halt auch die Subventionen weg und die wahren Kosten müssen bezahlt werden.
> Mal abgesehen davon trinkt sowieso jeder Wasser aus dem Supermarkt von privaten Herstellern.



Atomkraftwerke sind privatisiert. 
Deren Abfallprodukte werden aber sozialisiert. 
Würde man den Preis für das Endlagern mit auf den Strompreis drücken, wäre Atomstrom unbezahlbar und jeder würde die Dinger sofort stilllegen.


----------



## CPFUUU (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Threshold schrieb:


> Atomkraftwerke sind privatisiert.
> Deren Abfallprodukte werden aber sozialisiert.
> Würde man den Preis für das Endlagern mit auf den Strompreis drücken, wäre Atomstrom unbezahlbar und jeder würde die Dinger sofort stilllegen.



Ah schön das du das Beispiel bringst. Genau aus diesem Grund hätten sich Atomkraftwerke im Privaten wohl auch nicht durchgesetzt. 
Es waren die Regierungen der Atomländer Weltweit, die Atomstrom im der zweite Hälfte des letzten Jahrhunderts massiv durchgesetzt haben.  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j1UP5v1IQ-U

Vor allem die Sozialistischen Länder haben darin große Hoffnung geschöpft ihre marode Wirtschaft zu retten. 
Ironischerweise hätten die linksgrünen Antiatomkraft Aktivisten in ihren Sozialistischen Traumländern ordentlich aufs Maul bekommen.


----------



## Nightslaver (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> https://jungefreiheit.de/politik/de...n-provozieren-mit-deutschfeindlichen-trikots/



Ehrlich, für sowas hab ich kein Verständnis. Wer sowas trägt umgehend abgeschoben, ohne wen und aber.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> https://jungefreiheit.de/politik/deutschland/2015/kahane-der-osten-ist-zu-weiss/
> 
> Man stelle sich mal vor, die Frau hätte gesagt, irgendein Landesteil wäre zu Schwarz. Was dann hier los wäre. Aber Rassimus gegen die eigenen Bevölkerung ist ja genehm.



Die Frau hat einen Schaden. Ist ja fast schon so als würde man sagen der Osten wäre nicht schwul genug, wir brauchen mehr schwule Menschen im Osten Deutschlands... 




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> https://jungefreiheit.de/politik/deutschland/2015/streit-um-steuererhoehung-wegen-asylbewerbern/
> 
> Und da kommen die Nachteile der Menschenmasse. Aber das kann doch gar nicht sein, die sogenannten "Flüchtlinge" sind doch alle eine Bereicherung.



Natürlich kosten Flüchtlinge Geld und natürlich muss dieses Geld irgendwo her kommen und natürlich muss nach gängiger Logik das Geld über Steuern von der Allgemeinheit reingeholt werden.
Ich habe es an anderer Stelle im Thread schonmal erwähnt, das Bundesland Berlin hat 2015 rund 200 Millionen Euro für Flüchtlinge aufbringen müssen:

Quelle: Kosten fÃ¼r FlÃ¼chtlinge in Berlin: Fast 200 Millionen Euro

2016 rechnet man schon mit 300 Millionen Euro, 2017 dann mit einer Steigerung auf 390 Millionen Euro:

Quelle:  Flüchtlinge in Berlin: Kosten für Flüchtlinge in Berlin steigen jedes Jahr um 100 Millionen Euro | Politik*- Berliner Zeitung

Bayern hat im Jahr 2014 410 Millionen Euro für Flüchtlinge ausgegeben, wobei die Kosten sich im Vergleich zum Vorjahr (2013) nahezu verdoppelt haben: 

Quelle: http://www.sozialministerium.bayern.de/migration/asyl/index.php

 Für die beiden Jahre 2015 /2016 rechnet man in Bayern  sogar damit 2,5 Mrd. Euro für Flüchtlinge aufbringen zu müssen, wobei wohl rund 890 Millionen Euro auf 2015 entfallen sollen und rund 1,6 Mrd. auf 2017:

Quellen: 
1.) https://jungefreiheit.de/politik/de...-23-milliarden-mehrkosten-durch-asylbewerber/
2.) http://www.welt.de/regionales/bayer...ber-kosten-allein-Bayern-drei-Milliarden.html

2013 wurde durch alle Bundesländer zusammen 1,52 Mrd. Euro für Flüchtlinge ausgegeben, 2014 und 2015 dürften sich diese Ausgaben nochmal deutlichst erhöhen:

http://de.statista.com/statistik/da...ewerberleistungsgesetz-in-den-bundeslaendern/

2016 soll es dann vorraussichtlich nochmal eine Veropplung von 3 Mrd. 2015 auf dann 6 Mrd. Euro 2016 geben.

Es dürfte also eigentlich jedem klar sein, der das nicht absichtlich verdrängt, das die Kosten auch Auswirkungen auf die Steuern haben, wen auch momentan wohl ehr geringe.


----------



## Two-Face (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Angst vor Überbevölkerung ist Schwachsinn, man muss nur die vorhandenen Ressourcen richtig nutzen. Nordamerika konnte nur ein paar mio primitive Indianer ernähren.
> Heute können dort 300 mio in extremen Wohlstand leben (im Verhältnis zu den Indianer).
> Wenn eine Bevölkerung nur Klamotten näht und Giftmüll entsorgt dann ist genau das sehr unproduktiv! Produktivität bedeutet Wohlstand !


Nein, das ist eben kein Schwachsinn: Bevölkerungszunahme: Wie viele Menschen verkraftet die Erde? - DIE WELT
Es ist zwar wahr, dass die Ressourcen theoretisch für alles reichen würden, aber Nordamerika, Russland, China und Japan wollen das meiste davon für sich haben, sodass am Ende nichts mehr übrig bleibt um in Jahr 2100 vorraussichtlich weit mehr als 10 Mrd. Menschen zu ernähren, zu beheimaten, zu unterhalten. Am Ende sind dann die Europäer die Dummen, weil die einfach in Relation zur restlichen Welt zu gutmütig waren.
Und du kannst ja den Kindern in Indien und Afrika gerne mal sagen, dass das was sie machen unproduktiv ist, die fangen bestimmt sofort an auf dort nicht vorhandene oder nicht allen zugänglichen Unis zu gehen, dort nicht vorhandene Bildungsprogramme zu nutzen und ihren tyrannischen Vorarbeitern zu sagen, dass sie kündigen. Ihre verarmten Familien werden sich doch schon irgendwie selber ernähren und wir unsere T-Shirts selber nähen.



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Von mir aus kann ALLES privatisiert werden. Dann kommt endlich Konkurrenz in die Bude und senkt die Preise. Es fallen halt auch die Subventionen weg und die wahren Kosten müssen bezahlt werden.
> Mal abgesehen davon trinkt sowieso jeder Wasser aus dem Supermarkt von privaten Herstellern.


Natürlich trinken alle Wasser aus dem Supermarkt (welches nachweislich nicht die Qualität von Leitungswasser erreich), es putzt auch jeder sein Auto mit Wasser aus dem Supermarkt, es duscht jeder mit Wasser aus dem Supermarkt, es kocht jeder mit Wasser aus dem Supermarkt. Wenn die Wasserversorgung nur noch von ausländischen Großunternehmen zu Verfügung gestellt wird, die auf Kunden genauso scheißen wie auf europäische Arbeitnehmerrechte, merkt das keiner, weil ja schließlich eh' keiner Leitungswasser verwendet.
Is klar.
Was ist denn passiert, als die Deutsche Bahn angefangen hat, nach und nach Teile zu privatisieren? Was ist passiert, als einzelne Gemeinden in Bayern und Berlin ihre Wasserversorgung privatisiert haben? Was ist passiert, als die Bundeswehr ihre Kleiderausgabe privatisiert haben? Es hat am Ende keinem was gebracht, als Bahnkunde zahle ich am Ende immernoch völlig überzogene Preise und trotzdem erhalten die Lokführer unfaire Arbeitsbedinungen, die Grundwasserversorgung war nach der Privatisierung vollkommen sanierbedürftig und die Qualität der Bundeswehrklamotten und Uniformen ist eine einzie Katastrophe, wenn du dir mal die Kommentare von einigen Soldaten darüber anhörst.



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Private Schulen sind nur teuer weil Leute die ihre Kinder auf Privatschulen schicken, trotzdem für den staatlichen Dreck zahlen müssen !
> Du sollst auch nicht vom Kopp Verlag lesen und dich noch mehr verblöden. Lies was über klassische Ökonomie von Mises oder Hayek.
> Das heutige Privatschulen die selben beknackten Lehrpläne verwenden ist doch wohl klar. Private Schulen brauchen eine freie Gesellschaft und nicht dieses sozialistische Monstrum in das sich De verwandelt.


Du machst wohl Witze, Mises und Hayek sind schon lange tot und deren Ansichten sind nicht mehr vollständig mit der heutigen Zeit vereinbar. Wenn schon Herwig Birg mit seinem Ideologie noch in den 70er Jahren stecken geblieben ist, was willst du dann mit diesen beiden?
Komisch, dass ausgerechnet du vom verblödenden Kopp-Verlag erzählst, du klingst komischerweise genau wie die Bücher, welche die publizieren, alles ist oder wird schlecht, Weltuntergang und Börsencrash hier, Wirtschaftsverschwörung dort.
Was bieten zudem private Schulen groß an Vorteile, außer dass dort erst recht die ganzen Snobs ihre Kinder hinschicken, weil die nicht wollen, dass ihr Nachwuchs mit dem üblichen "Gesindel" verkehrt und sich am Ende als was besseres hält? Warum sollte dort keine, nennen wir es mal "Propaganda" unterrichtet werden? Solche Schulen müssen erst mal anerkannt werden und der angebliche, sozialistische Müll der an staatlichen Schulen verbreitet wird, musst du mal genauer erklären, ich habe nämlich keine Ahnung, was du damit meinst. Ich weiß ja nicht wie das bei dir war, aber spätestens in der 7. haben wir uns damals gewehrt, wenn die Lehrer irgendwas erzählt haben, was unseres Wissens nach nicht die Wahrheit war oder sonstiger Unsinn. Als ob dort alle auf ihren Stühlen sitzen und die Worte der Lehrer auf die Goldwaage legen, na klar.


CPFUUU schrieb:


> Ach ja glaub nur weiter das schon irgendwie alles gut geht. In 15 Jahren wird das Durchschnittsalter hier bei fast 50 Jahren liegen. Noch viel mehr junge Menschen werden bis dahin Bockmist wie Sozialwissenschaften studiert haben.
> Ich erinnere nochmal an den Zusammenhang zwischen Produktivität und Wohlstand.


Das Problem könnte man ganz leicht beheben, wenn man nur das Renteneintrittsalter anheben würde, anstatt es zu senken (schönen Dank auch, Frau Nahles.). Die 60 - 70-Jährigen von heute sind weit leistungsfähiger als die 50 Jährigen von damals und sind auch durchaus gewillt, länger zu arbeiten, wenn man ihnen nur mehr Chancen dazu gibt. Ich habe übrigens nirgends direkt behauptet, dass alles gut wird, nur dass die Zeiten härter werden und diese zu überstehen sind, wenn sich Politik und Wirtschaft auch darauf einstellen. Und ich weiß ja nicht, was du glaubst das in Sozialwissenschaften unterrichtet wird, aber wenn du meinst, dass jeder lieber BWL studieren sollte (das Fach der jungen FDP-Wähler und denen, die nicht wissen, was sie sonst machen sollen) und die Wirtschaft mit nochmehr Gewinnmaximierer, die Arbeiter am Liebsten allesamt wegrationalisieren wollen, dann ist das jetzt mal deine Ansichtssache. Wenn dir Deutschland zu sozialistisch ist, dann kannst du aber gerne nach Amerika auswandern, wo du 360 Tage im Jahr durchgehend arbeiten musst, damit deine Kinder überhaupt den Hauch einer Chance haben, später mal zu studieren, wo das System an allen Ecken und Enden krankt und dir eine ordentliche medizinische Versorgung als Durchschnittsverdiener nicht immer leisten kannst.


----------



## Threshold (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Das Problem könnte man ganz leicht beheben, wenn man nur das Renteneintrittsalter anheben würde, anstatt es zu senkenn (schönen Dank auch, Frau Nahles.). Die 60 - 70-Jährigen von heute sind weit leistungsfähiger als die 50 Jährigen von damals und sind auch durchaus gewillt, länger zu arbeiten, wenn man ihnen nur mehr Chancen dazu gibt. Und ich weiß ja nicht, was du glaubst das in Sozialwissenschaften unterrichtet wird, aber wenn du meinst, dass jeder lieber BWL studieren sollte (das Fach der jungen FDP-Wähler und denen, die nicht wissen, was sie sonst machen sollen) und die Wirtschaft mit nochmehr Gewinnmaximierer, die Arbeiter am Liebsten allesamt wegrationalisieren wollen, dann ist das jetzt mal deine Ansichtssache. Dann kannst du aber gerne nach Amerika auswandern, wo du 360 Tage im Jahr durchgehend arbeiten musst, damit deine Kinder überhaupt den Hauch einer Chance haben, später mal zu studieren, wo das System an allen Ecken und Enden krankt und dir eine ordentliche medizinische Versorgung als Durchschnittsverdiener nicht immer leisten kannst.



Na, der Dachdecker, Maurer oder Glaser wird das anders sehen, wenn die mit ihren kaputten Rücken bis 70 arbeiten sollen.
Abgesehen davon werfen die Firmen die Leute sowieso auf die Straße, die nicht mehr die Leistungsfähigkeit haben, die man so mit 30 hat.
Schließlich gibt es beim Jobcenter extra eine Ü50 Abteilung.

Das nächste Problem ist dann, dass der viel umsorgte Mittelstand mit den Familienbetrieben, von denen die FDP so schwärmt, lange nicht mehr das sind, was sie mal waren. Auch dort wird inzwischen knallhart kalkuliert und an jeden Cent gedacht, dann kommen noch die Erben dazu, die die firme ihrer Vorgängergeneration nur dazu nutzen, um möglichst viel Geld herauszupressen.
Da werden dann Arbeitsstellen nicht mehr neu besetzt und die übrigen Leute müssen die Arbeit mit erledigen.
Jemand, der plötzlich den Job von drei Leuten erledigen muss, macht einerseits zwangsläufig Fehler und wird andererseits psychisch stark gestresst.
Nicht ohne Grund nehmen die Zahlen an psychisch erkrankten Menschen stark zu.


----------



## Two-Face (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Die Familienbetriebe erhalten doch sowieso keine Unterstützung mehr, die müssen sich der Konkurrenz aus dem Großhandel und (je nach Branche) schwachsinnigen EU-Vorgaben beugen. Nicht unwahrscheinlich, dass in 20, 30 Jahren ohnehin drastisch weniger davon geben wird. Und es muss auch nicht jeder zwingend erst mit 70 oder so in Rente, man könnte auch das einfach flexibler gestalten, z.B. mit verminderter Arbeitsfähigkeit. Ich habe aber auch schon viele Handwerker gesehen, die noch mit über 70 am Arbeiten sind, wenn in dem Fall auch schwarz.
Allgemein fußt das deutsche Rentensystem noch zu sehr auf dem von Konrad Adenauer, das hätte man spätestens mit dem Mauerfall deutlich abändern müssen.


----------



## Threshold (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Warum arbeitet ein Handwerker mit 70 schwarz?
Sicher nicht, weil er Spaß daran hat. 

Aber egal, das ganze hat jetzt nicht so viel mit den Flüchtlingen zu tun, was die Nahles -- die in ihrem Leben noch nie gearbeitet hat -- da so verbockt.


----------



## beren2707 (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

*Moderative Anmerkung:*
Auch wenn uns der Threadstarter leider nicht mehr mit seiner Anwesenheit beehren können wird, möchte ich doch bitte wieder eine Rückkehr zum ursprünglichen Thema des Threads empfehlen. Zusätzlich möchte ich darum bitten, dass sich einige Gesprächsteilnehmer sowohl in Bezug auf das gegenseitige Miteinander als auch Äußerungen zum Thema an die hier gültigen Forenregeln halten. 
An unselige Zeiten erinnernde Herabwürdigungen gewisser Minderheiten sind hier jedenfalls unerwünscht, um das nochmal festzuhalten.

Mit den besten Grüßen
beren2707


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Ifo-Chef Sinn: "Jeder Migrant kostet 1800 Euro mehr, als er bringt" - DIE WELT

Komisch, wo sind denn die ganzen "Fachkräfte" von denen die Politik spricht? Die meiden Deutschland, weil hier Abgaben und Steuern viel zu groß sind. Stattdessen kommen immer mehr ungebildete Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge die nur unsere Sozialkassen belasten.

Folge? Höhere Steuern und Abgaben um diesen Spaß zu bezahlen. Und sich dann noch wundern, dass der dumme Deutsche das Spiel nicht bis in alle Ewigkeit mitmachen will.


----------



## Nightslaver (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ifo-Chef Sinn: "Jeder Migrant kostet 1800 Euro mehr, als er bringt" - DIE WELT
> 
> Komisch, wo sind denn die ganzen "Fachkräfte" von denen die Politik spricht? Die meiden Deutschland, weil hier Abgaben und Steuern viel zu groß sind. Stattdessen kommen immer mehr ungebildete Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge die nur unsere Sozialkassen belasten.
> 
> Folge? Höhere Steuern und Abgaben um diesen Spaß zu bezahlen. Und sich dann noch wundern, dass der dumme Deutsche das Spiel nicht bis in alle Ewigkeit mitmachen will.



Natürlich meiden viele Fachkräfte Deutschland, das liegt nicht zuletzt daran das Fachkräfte hier im europäischen und internationalen Vergleich (z.B. USA) oft schlecht bezahlt werden, für das was sie arbeiten müssen. Das nicht zuletzt eine Folge der deutschen Wirtschaftspolitik die Löhne, ect. gedrückt hat um sich im europäischen Vergleich Übervorteilhaft aufzustellen und ihre Exportwirtschaft zu pushen.
Wen also ein syrischer Arzt die Wahl hat ob Deutschland oder Dänemark, England würde ehr wohl lieber in eines der beiden anderen Länder gehen als hier zu arbeiten.
Hier in Deutschland bleiben dann nicht selten die weniger gut qualifizierten Migranten, entweder auch wenig Aussicht auf gute Arbeitsplätze haben, oder aber es sowieso nicht drauf anlegen arbeiten zu wollen, weil sie schon das als Luxus, gegenüber ihrem Herkunftsland, empfinden was sie sich mit Sozialhilfe leisten können.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ifo-Chef Sinn: "Jeder Migrant kostet 1800 Euro mehr, als er bringt" - DIE WELT
> 
> Komisch, wo sind denn die ganzen "Fachkräfte" von denen die Politik spricht? Die meiden Deutschland, weil hier Abgaben und Steuern viel zu groß sind. Stattdessen kommen immer mehr ungebildete Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge die nur unsere Sozialkassen belasten.
> 
> Folge? Höhere Steuern und Abgaben um diesen Spaß zu bezahlen. Und sich dann noch wundern, dass der dumme Deutsche das Spiel nicht bis in alle Ewigkeit mitmachen will.



Bei über 50% Steuern wundert mich das nicht, dass niemand qualifiziertes nach Deutschland will.
Aber einige Linke hätten sogar am liebsten 100% Steuern und kein Recht auf Eigentum.

Aber langsam glaube ich das die ganzen Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge nach DE geholt werden um sie dann in einen Krieg gegen Russland zu verheizen.


----------



## Verminaard (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Bei über 50% Steuern wundert mich das nicht, dass niemand qualifiziertes nach Deutschland will.



Wie kommst du auf ueber 50% Steuern?
Spitzensteuersatz in Deutschland.


----------



## Leob12 (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Aber langsam glaube ich das die ganzen Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge nach DE geholt werden um sie dann in einen Krieg gegen Russland zu verheizen.



Genau, haben die Bilderberger neulich beschlossen


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Das ist deutlich wahrscheinlicher, als das diese Masse an ungebildeten Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge irgendetwas zur Deutschlands Wohlstand beiträgt.

Da ist das Märchen von den "Fachkräften" wohl eher eine Verschwörungstheorie.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Wie kommst du auf ueber 50% Steuern?
> Spitzensteuersatz in Deutschland.



Ich meinte 50% inkl. den anderen Steuern wie die Kfz-Steuer oder die GEZ.


----------



## der-sack88 (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Und wie kommst du bei denen, die den Spitzensteuersatz zahlen, mit im Vergleich zum Gehalt relativ mickrigen Zahlen wie der GEZ auf 50%? Einfach mal Zahlen in den Raum werfen kann jeder.
Ich denke auch, dass es einfach daran liegt, dass wir ein Niedriglohnland sind und die Lebensqualität woanders nochmal ein gutes Stück besser ist. Die Steuern werden keine Rolle spielen, wenn wie hier vor einigen Seite geschrieben viele der Flüchtlinge gleich nach Skandinavien wollen. Da passt die Argumentation mit den Steuern hinten und vorne nicht, das legt wie gesagt eher einen Zusammenhang mit der im Vergleich geringeren Lebensqualität nahe. Vielleicht will man aber auch einfach nur möglichst weit weg von dem Terrorregime, dass einen lieber früher als später tot sehen will, wer weiß das schon. Alles Spekulation...

Übrigens lag der Spitzensteuersatz beim Konservativen Kohl noch ne ganze Zeit bei 56%, und wurde danach unter anderem von den pösen "Linken" (in "", weil SPD) auf 42% gesenkt. Was du hier schreibst passt irgendwie einfach nicht zusammen.
Den meisten Linken würde der Spitzensteuersatz von Kohl sicher fürs erste reichen...


----------



## Rolk (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Und wie kommst du bei denen, die den Spitzensteuersatz zahlen, mit im Vergleich zum Gehalt relativ mickrigen Zahlen wie der GEZ auf 50%? Einfach mal Zahlen in den Raum werfen kann jeder.



Bund der Steuerzahler: Ab Montag arbeiten Deutsche fÃ¼r sich selbst


----------



## der-sack88 (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Wie gesagt, Zahlen in den Raum schmeißen kann jeder. Ohne zu wissen, wie das errechnet wurde, ist das ganze nicht nachvollziehbar. Dann kann ich auch behaupten, die Deutschen zahlen im Schnitt nur 35%, weil ein Teil nämlich gar nichts zahlt.  Würde ja mal auf der Seite dieses Bundes nachgucken, aber die lädt auch nach mehreren Minuten nicht, tja...
Und wie bereits im Artikel erwähnt kommt der nächste wieder auf ein anderes Ergebnis, das unter den 50% liegt.

Mal abgesehen davon, dass der Bund der Steuerzahler sowieso dafür kritisiert wird, dass er kein repräsentatives Bild der wirklichen Steuerbelastung zeigt, weil hauptsächlich Wert auf mittelständische Unternehmer und Freiberufler gelegt wird und generell eine FDP-nahe Politik betrieben wird. Nur gehört nicht jeder in Deutschland zu diesen Gruppen oder ist Hotelbesitzer.


----------



## JePe (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Die Summe aus Steuern und Abgaben lag 2013 (aktuellere Zahlen habe ich ad hoc nicht gefunden, mir sind aber auch keine dramatischen Zuwaechse auf meinem Konto aufgefallen, weshalb ich eine Stagnation vermute) bei 49,3 Prozent. Quelle dieser Zahl ist die OECD, bei der wohl keine Naehe zum Hotelgewerbe zu besorgen ist.


----------



## der-sack88 (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Ok, das sind schon konkretere Werte. Zwar nicht "über 50%", aber das ist ja auch egal. Ging nur darum, dass es an den Steuern nicht liegt, dass niemand qualifiziertes nach Deutschland will.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*





Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Zu einem Punkt der Asylpolitik muss ich auch mal was sagen. Und zwar geht es um das Arbeitsverbot der Asylbewerber. Ich finde es aus mehreren Grunden ziehmlich unsinnig, dass Asylbewerber hier nicht arbeiten dürfen. Sie müssten ja nicht mal in dem Beruf arbeiten, für den sie ausgebildet wurden, sofern sie überhaupt über eine Qualifikation verfügen. Es würe ja schon ausreichen, wenn man ihnen Aushilfsjobs geben würde, Hauptsache irgendeine Arbeit mit der sie Geld verdienen können.
> Dürften Asylanten arbeiten, würden sie nicht den ganzen Tag in ihren Heimen rumsitzen und sich dort zu tode langweilen. Sie kämen auf andere Gedanken, wären ausgeglichener und könnten etwas für die Gesellschaft tun. Sie könnten sich mehr Geld verdienen und davon besser leben und gleichzeitig den Staat entlasten. Und wenn sich das herumsprechen würde, dass man als Asylbewerber in Deutschland arbeiten muss, sofern man dazu in der Lage ist, kämen sicher auch weniger Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge ins Land, die glauben man bekommt hier Geld fürs Nichtstun und lebt wie im Paradies.



Die sogenannten "Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge" kommen, so zumindest in 100% der Interviews, die ich bislang gesehen habe, auf der Suche nach Arbeit hierher. Glaubt ihr ernsthaft, jemand gibt seine Familie auf und nimmt auch noch deren ganzes Vermögen mit, um dann als Hartzer zu vegetieren? Hauptziel sind die (im Vergleich zu Afrika dann doch) guten Löhne und die Aussicht, etwas in die Heimat überweisen zu können.

Umgekehrt wären Arbeitserlaubnisse für Asylbewerber nur ein weiterer Bonus für die deutsche Billigentlohner...
Wir haben bis auf weiteres mehr als genug Arbeitssuchende.




Two-Face schrieb:


> Zumindest über ehrenamtliche Tätigkeiten könnte man nachdenken, auch wenn ich gerne wissen würde, wie da die rechtliche Lage aussieht.



Organisiertes Ehrenamt läuft in Deutschland über Vereine, da muss man erstmal drin sein - und nicht im Bewerberheim 
Hilfsstrukturen unter Migranten gibt es einige, aber natürlich eher auf unprofessionellem Wege. Ehe jemand genug über Deutschland und deutsche Bürokratie gelernt hat, um anderen wirklich zu helfen, ist er entweder abgeschoben oder damit beschäftigt, sich hier eine Existenz aufzubauen.




Rolk schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, haben sie die Möglichkeit bleiben Hartzer hier, während gut ausgebildete und arbeitende sehr oft zurück in die alte Heimat oder ins besser bezahlende Ausland verschwinden.



Ich habe ehrlich gesagt noch nirgendwo von hohen Heimkehrerquoten gehört. Die meisten Konflikte dauern heutzutage mindestens ein halbes Jahrzehnt, bis Nachwehen und Wiederaufbau gelaufen sind, mindestens eines. Wer 10 Jahre in Deutschland gelebt hat, hat seinen Lebensmittelpunkt hier - "rückkehren" ist nicht mehr möglich. Allenfalls Auswandern in ein Land, in dem man irgendwann mal gelebt hat, dass einem wenig zu bieten hat und für dass man alles zurücklassen muss, was man sich hier aufgebaut hat (sowohl materiell als auch immatriell).




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Europa ist mit Abstand nicht alleine wen es darum geht in diesen Ländern Dreck am stecken zu haben und Europa ist auch nicht die einzige Region und das einzige Land auf der Welt das sich dort in die Belange von anderen Staaten einmischt um eigene Vorteile und wirtschaftliche Interessen durchzuboxen. Auch Länder wie China, Russland, Saudi Arabien, Iran, Israel, die Türkei und andere treiben dort dreckige Spiele, sind aber oft (!!nicht immer!!) außen vor was die Konsequenzen angeht.
> Die Haupverantwortung für diese unsagliche Politik, welche zu den Flüchtlingen führt, tragen eigentlich Länder wie England, Frankreich, die USA, Russland, China, die Türkei, Saudi Arabien und der Iran.



Eine nette Auflistung von Staaten, denen wir mit schönster Regelmäßigkeit den Hof machen, weil wir ihre Politik offensichtlich wunderbar geil finden...
(Russland seit letztem Jahr mal ausgenommen)

Im übrigen wage ich es sehr zu bezweifeln, dass Länder wie England oder Frankreich die gleiche außenpolitische Wirkkraft haben, wie Deutschland - undd ich finde es etwas merkwürdig, dass es in einem Thread über Einwanderung in die EU einen Unterschied zwischen "wir" und "Frankreich" gibt...


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Hier übrigens ein Interview mit der "bestens integrierten" Reem:

Zu Besuch bei Reem: So sieht das berühmte Flüchtlingsmädchen die Welt - DIE WELT



			
				Welt schrieb:
			
		

> Ist Deutschland schon deine Heimat? "Nein, meine Heimat ist Palästina." Warst du denn mal dort? "Nein, aber irgendwann werde ich dort leben", sagt sie, und ihre Augen leuchten. Im Wohnzimmer hängt eine historische Karte von Palästina, jeden Tag telefonieren die Sahwils mit den Großeltern, die in einem Flüchtlingslager im Libanon leben. Reem ist dort geboren worden, auch ihre Eltern kamen dort zur Welt. Palästina haben sie noch nie gesehen.
> 
> Im Wohnzimmer hängt eine historische Karte von Palästina, jeden Tag telefonieren die Sahwils mit den Großeltern, die in einem Flüchtlingslager im Libanon leben. Reem ist dort geboren worden, auch ihre Eltern kamen dort zur Welt. Palästina haben sie noch nie gesehen.
> 
> ...



Fassen wir zusammen. 

Sie heult rum weil sie in Deutschland bleiben will (was nach ihrer eigenen Aussage nichtmal ihre Heimat ist). Sie lehnt bereits mit 14 Jahren das Existenzsrecht Israels ab (na wie soll das erst nach der Volljährigkeit werden).

Und ihr Einwand auf den Hinweis, wir lassen keinen Judenhass zu, sollte dann auch dem letzten "Flüchtlings" Romantiker die Augen öffnen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



> Sie heult rum weil sie in Deutschland bleiben will (was nach ihrer eigenen Aussage nichtmal ihre Heimat ist). Sie lehnt bereits mit 14 Jahren das Existenzsrecht Israels ab (na wie soll das erst nach der Volljährigkeit werden).


Und wo siehst du das Problem?


----------



## Cleriker (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Ich glaube ihm geht es darum, dass sie hier Zuflucht sucht vor Krieg und Tod, es im selben Atemzug aber Israel wünscht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Das Palästinenser den Staat Israel mögen dürfte kaum möglich sein und auch wenn ich der Heimat den Rücken kehre kann ich trotzdem Heimweh haben bzw. den Wunsch hegen in die Heimat mal zurückzukehren.


----------



## jamie (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich glaube ihm geht es darum, dass sie hier Zuflucht sucht vor Krieg und Tod, es im selben Atemzug aber Israel wünscht.



Bitte was? Wo hat sie denn gesagt "Krieg und Tod Israel"? o_O
Ihr Meinung ist, dass Israel die Palästinenser vertrieben hat und sie wünscht sich, dass sich das eines Tages wieder rückgängi macht. Von krieg und Tod keine Spur.

Aber beim Thema Israel wird ja gerne mal Heugabel und Fackel rausgeholt - so auch der Autor dieses WELT-Artikels, der Antizionismus gleich wieder mit Antisemitismus gleichsetzt. 



> Sie heult rum weil sie in Deutschland bleiben will (was nach ihrer eigenen Aussage nichtmal ihre Heimat ist).


So what? Wenn ich demnächst nach Freiburg umziehe, bleibt Niedersachsen trotzdem meine Heimat. Und dennoch möchte ich in Freiburg bleiben...
Und nebenbei solltest du dir mal ansehen, wie das in Palästina so ist - da würdest du auch in Deutschland bleiben wollen, egal wie sehr du deine Heimat vermisst.


----------



## Cleriker (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Muss sie das denn sagen? Was geht denn da unten deiner Meinung nach die ganze Zeit ab? Sind sie sich nur nicht einig für welche friedliche Lösung sie sich entscheiden sollen, oder gönnt keiner dem anderen die Existenz? Aus meiner persönlichen Erfahrung dort heraus, tippe ich auf letzteres.  Sie hätte sich ebenso einfach ein friedliches miteinander dort wünschen können, das tut sie aber bewusst nicht. Ich denke ehrlich, du unterschätzt dieses Mädchen einfach und die Denkweise sehr vieler Menschen dort. Am besten macht man sich wirklich vorort ein Bild. Dann lernt man schnell, dass nicht alle Menschen so ruhig und friedliebend sind wie wir hier in Europa und entgegnet bestimmten Aussagen mit mehr Skepsis (was aber natürlich nicht immer richtig ist).


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



> Aber beim Thema Israel wird ja gerne mal Heugabel und Fackel rausgeholt - so auch der Autor dieses WELT-Artikels, der Antizionismus gleich wieder mit Antisemitismus gleichsetzt.


Es fällt eher schwer da mal was stecken zu lassen so lange wie der Krieg schon schwelt. Ich könnte dazu was sagen aber dabei würde ich mir das Maul verbrennen


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Und wo siehst du das Problem?



Das wir von der Sorte „bestens integrierte Fachkräfte“ bereits genug haben. Das sind nämlich jene Leute, die letztes Jahr im Sommer auf den Pro-Hamas-Demos solche literarischen Perlen (hier in diesem Artikel nachlesbar: Anti-Israel-Demos - Der Judenhass ist wieder da | Cicero Online) zum Besten gaben.

Bei solchen Demonstrationen spricht unser Justizminister natürlich nicht von einer Schande für Deutschland. 



Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich glaube ihm geht es darum, dass sie hier Zuflucht sucht vor Krieg und Tod, es im selben Atemzug aber Israel wünscht.



Richtig. Und darum, dass wir eine moralischen (keine wirtschaftliche) Verpflichtung gegenüber Israel haben. Und gerade wir sollten gegen den Judenhass in Deutschland vorgehen.  Und dazu gehört die Tatsache, dass ein großer Teil dieses Antisemitismus importiert ist. Aus muslimischen Ländern. Damit wäre dann auch der Bogen zum aktuellen Problem der „Flüchtlinge“ geschlossen.

Spahn warnt vor importiertem Antisemitismus - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Das Palästinenser den Staat Israel mögen dürfte kaum möglich sein und auch wenn ich der Heimat den Rücken kehre kann ich trotzdem Heimweh haben bzw. den Wunsch hegen in die Heimat mal zurückzukehren.



Wenn ich in dieser „Heimat“ nichtmal geboren bin, sondern in einem anderen Land und in einem dritten Land aufwachse und lebe, dann ist für mich der Begriff der Heimat ein bisschen stark gedehnt.



jamie schrieb:


> Bitte was? Wo hat sie denn gesagt "Krieg und Tod Israel"? o_O



Sie hat es nicht direkt gesagt, dass ist richtig. Aber sie sagt „noch“ ist Israel da. Sie hat die Hoffnung, dass sich das ändert. Das lässt zumindest für mich, keinen großen Raum für Spekulationen.



jamie schrieb:


> Ihr Meinung ist, dass Israel die Palästinenser vertrieben hat und sie wünscht sich, dass sich das eines Tages wieder rückgängi macht. Von krieg und Tod keine Spur.



Nach der Logik, kann ich natürlich auch gegen die Vertreibung meiner Großmutter aus Ostpreußen gegen Polen argumentieren. Was haben ich und Reem gemeinsam? Genau, diese Vertreibung fand Jahrzehnte vor unserer Geburt statt, und hat mit unserer Lebenssituation rein gar nichts zu tun.



jamie schrieb:


> Aber beim Thema Israel wird ja gerne mal Heugabel und Fackel rausgeholt - so auch der Autor dieses WELT-Artikels, der Antizionismus gleich wieder mit Antisemitismus gleichsetzt.



Wer regiert denn gerade den Gazastreifen? Ach ja die „antizionistische“ Hamas. 

Bestimmt wird dort auch bloß Antizionismus mit Antisemitismus gleichgesetzt oder? 



jamie schrieb:


> So what? Wenn ich demnächst nach Freiburg umziehe, bleibt Niedersachsen trotzdem meine Heimat. Und dennoch möchte ich in Freiburg bleiben...



Unterschied. Erwachsener der umzieht, gegen Mädchen das nichtmal in dem Land geboren ist, dass sie „Heimat“ nennt.



jamie schrieb:


> Und nebenbei solltest du dir mal ansehen, wie das in Palästina so ist - da würdest du auch in Deutschland bleiben wollen, egal wie sehr du deine Heimat vermisst.



Dann sollte sie mal eher gegen die Hamas reden, als gegen Israel, aber der Gedanke kommt ihr natürlich nicht.



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Es fällt eher schwer da mal was stecken zu lassen so lange wie der Krieg schon schwelt.



Mein Oma wurde am Ende des zweiten Weltkrieges (1945) als 3jähriges Mädchen aus Ostpreußen vertrieben. Das ist jetzt 70 Jahre her. Das ist fast so lange her, wie die Staatsgründung Israels (1949) und die „Vertreibung“ der sogenannten Palästinenser. 

Meine Oma und auch ihre Eltern, als sie noch lebten, haben nie vergessen, was damals passiert ist. Aber sie haben vergeben und nach vorne geschaut. 

Warum kann man das nicht auch von den sogenannten Palästinenser verlangen?


----------



## Threshold (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Sie hat es nicht direkt gesagt, dass ist richtig. Aber sie sagt „noch“ ist Israel da. Sie hat die Hoffnung, dass sich das ändert. Das lässt zumindest für mich, keinen großen Raum für Spekulationen.



Für mich schon.
Dass Israel und Palästina irgendwann mal ein Staat ist, wo beide Seiten friedlich miteinander zusammenleben.
Doch das passt ja den Iraner wiederum nicht, die da auch fleißig mitmischen.

Hat aber jetzt auch nicht so viel mit dem Thema zu tun. 
Das Thema Naher Osten kann problemlos mehrere Threads füllen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Threshold schrieb:


> Hat aber jetzt auch nicht so viel mit dem Thema zu tun.
> Das Thema Naher Osten kann problemlos mehrere Threads füllen.



Mir ging es auch nicht darum, hier einen Thread „Naher Osten“ zu starten, sondern darum, dass die Einwanderung der sogenannten „Flüchtlinge“ auch Nachteile hat.

Eines dieser Probleme ist der importierte Antisemitismus gerade aus Ländern mit mehrheitlich muslimscher Bevölkerung.

Und das selbst angeblich so gut integrierte Personen wie dieses Mädchen davon befallen sind, sollte Berücksichtigung finden in der Einwanderungsdebatte.


----------



## Threshold (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

wogegen bist du denn nun?
Gegen eine Einwanderungspolitik? Die es ja eigentlich gar nicht gibt.
Oder gegen Flüchtlinge? Denen natürlich geholfen werden muss.

Mich interessiert nur, in welcher Ecke von Pegida du genau stehst.


----------



## DarkScorpion (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Pegida steht doch nirgendwo mehr.


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Threshold schrieb:


> wogegen bist du denn nun?



Gegen die massenhafte Einwanderung von Wirtschaftsflüchtlingen, gegen Leute die unser Asylrecht missbrauchen (insbesondere vom Balkan) und gegen Einwanderer die eine mittelalterliche Ideologie mitbringen (insbesondere aus muslimischen Ländern).

Wofür ich bin? Für die Gewährung von Asyl für Leute die den Anspruch glaubhaft machen können, und das auch nur solange, wie die politische Verfolgung in ihrem Heimatland besteht. Sollten sich die Situation im Heimatland bessern, zurückschicken.

Ich für die Einwanderung von qualifizierten Einwanderern, die auch ein Visumsantrag stellen können und die ihn auch bewilligt bekommen.

Um es zusammenzufassen. Ich bin schlicht für die Einhaltung bestehender Gesetze.



Threshold schrieb:


> Gegen eine Einwanderungspolitik? Die es ja eigentlich gar nicht gibt.



Stimmt die gibt es nicht, unser Land wird einfach massenhaft geflutet mit Sozialeinwanderern und Wirtschaftsflüchtlingen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Oder gegen Flüchtlinge? Denen natürlich geholfen werden muss.



Asylanspruch besteht? Reinlassen, bis es im Heimatland besser ist.

Asylanspruch besteht nicht? Zurückschicken?



Threshold schrieb:


> Mich interessiert nur, in welcher Ecke von Pegida du genau stehst.



Ich zitiere mich selbst: 

Um es zusammenzufassen. Ich bin schlicht für die Einhaltung bestehender Gesetze.

Wenn das reicht um in einer „Ecke von Pegida“ zu stehen, dann ist das so. Es ist traurig, dass man auf die Einhaltung bestehender Gesetze bestehen muss und sich dafür dann auch noch rechtfertigen muss.

Das sollte in einem funktionierendem Rechtsstaat eine Selbstverständlichkeit sein.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Gegen die massenhafte Einwanderung von Wirtschaftsflüchtlingen, gegen Leute die unser Asylrecht missbrauchen (insbesondere vom Balkan) und gegen Einwanderer die eine mittelalterliche Ideologie mitbringen (insbesondere aus muslimischen Ländern).
> 
> Wofür ich bin? Für die Gewährung von Asyl für Leute die den Anspruch glaubhaft machen können, und das auch nur solange, wie die politische Verfolgung in ihrem Heimatland besteht. Sollten sich die Situation im Heimatland bessern, zurückschicken.
> 
> ...



Man sieht alleine in Schweden was Zuwanderung aus muslimischen Ländern auslösen kann.
Immer mehr Vergewaltigungen, Anschläge, Araberclans und Ehrenmorde, dass kann einfach kein Zufall sein.

Und qualifizierte Einwanderer sind meist Ostasiaten die aber meist in andere Länder einwandern in denen sie mehr Geld verdienen können.


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Hier (auch wenn es die Bild ist) ist alles gut zusammengefasst.

So muss es laufen:

Asyl, Einwanderung, AuslÃ¤nder-Hass: Das muss sich Ã¤ndern! - Politik Ausland - Bild.de


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Nette Forderung, die du da unterstützt
"... von Libyen ... vom türkischen Hafen ... BILD fordert: Europa muss ... den Krieg erklären"

Und nein, dass ist keine verfälschende Verkürzung, sondern eine präzisierende. BILD fordert ausdrücklich Kampfhandlungen auf Territorium anderer Staaten. Und das ist ein militärischer Angriff auf die Souveränität dieser Staaten. (Außer natürlich man heißt Putin. Dann ist es natürlich heldenhafte Befreiuung. Außer für die 95% der Beobachter, die nicht dem vorbildlichen russischen Staat angehören, sondern der EUSANATOLügenpresse)

(Übrigens die einzige Forderung in BILDs Liste der "Dinge, die geschehen müssen". Sonst "meint" BILD noch zweimal etwas -einmal etwas selbstverständliches, einmal etwas ignorantes- ohne Konzepte zu haben)





Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das sollte in einem funktionierendem Rechtsstaat eine Selbstverständlichkeit sein.



In einem funktionierenden Rechtsstaat sollte es zunächst einmal eine Selbstverständlichkeit sein, dass Rassismus wie "insbesondere vom Balkan" und "insbesondere aus muslimischen Ländern" wirksam bekämpft wird. Ein Rechtsstaat macht einheitlich Gesetze für alle Menschen, nicht Sonderregeln nach Herkunft.


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> In einem funktionierenden Rechtsstaat sollte es zunächst einmal eine Selbstverständlichkeit sein, dass Rassismus wie "insbesondere vom Balkan" und "insbesondere aus muslimischen Ländern" wirksam bekämpft wird.



Deutschland 2015. Das hinweisen auf bestehende Fakten ist „Rassismus“.

Die „Flüchtlinge“ vom Balkan sind in der überwiegende Mehrzahl Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge, weil sie keinen Asylanspruch glaubhaft machen können:

?Kaum Chancen auf Asyl?: Letzter Ausweg gegen die Flut? CSU will Visumspflicht für Balkan-Flüchtlinge - Deutschland - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten

Balkan: Bundesamt will mehr Flüchtlinge schneller loswerden | ZEIT ONLINE

Die Einwanderer aus muslimischen Ländern bringen eine mittelalterliche Ideologie mit:

Der Hass auf Juden darf keinen Tag länger einwandern! ? B.Z. Berlin

Spahn warnt vor importiertem Antisemitismus - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Alles Rassisten oder was?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ein Rechtsstaat macht einheitlich Gesetze für alle Menschen, nicht Sonderregeln nach Herkunft.



https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sicherer_Herkunftsstaat_(Deutschland)

Deutschland ist also deiner Definition kein Rechtsstaat. Denn hier unterscheidet Deutschland ja eindeutig nach der Herkunft. Ich sags ja, überall Rassisten.


----------



## Leob12 (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Du weißt schon dass in Schweden nahezu jeder Schmarren als Vergewaltigung darstellen kann? Theoretisch kann dich eine Frau anzeigen wenn sie sich beim Sex unwohl fühlt. Ja, sind sicher Muslime daran schuld. Stumpfe rechte Stammtischsprüche.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Alles Rassisten oder was?



Wenn man gegen Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge aus Balkanländern mehr hat, als gegen Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge aus Vietnam und wenn man gegen Muslime mit Mittelalterideologie vorgehen möchte, einem Evangelikale mit Mittelalterideologie aber egal sind:
Ja.



Spoiler



Im Rahmen der heute gebräuchlichen Bedeutung von Rassismus. Strenggenommen wäre es erst einmal Feindlichkeit gegenüber bestimmten Nationalitäten und gegenüber bestimmten Religionen. Ob der äußerdende zusätzlich noch Rassentheorien anhängt, wäre zu prüfen. Allerdings korrelieren obige Abneigungen so häufig mit ethnisch basierten Vorverurteilungen, dass ich mir diese Wortklauberei jetzt mal spare.






> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sicherer_Herkunftsstaat_(Deutschland)
> 
> Deutschland ist also deiner Definition kein Rechtsstaat. Denn hier unterscheidet Deutschland ja eindeutig nach der Herkunft. Ich sags ja, überall Rassisten.



Die Regelung bezüglich der Prüfungsweise zur Verfolgungsituation in bestimmten politischen Systemen ("kann man sich i.d.R. sparen"), keine Rechteänderung von angehörigen einer bestimmten Personengruppe.
Der Unterschied zwischen "in Staaten, die als frei von politischer Verfolgung befunden wurden, gibt es keine politische Verfolgung, Einzelfälle sind gesondert zu prüfen" und "insbesondere Personen vom Balkan haben keinen Recht auf Schutz" sollte selbst dir klar sein.


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn man gegen Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge aus Balkanländern mehr hat, als gegen Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge aus Vietnam



Gut, das war unsauber ausgedrückt. Ich bin gegen alle Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge, unabhängig ihrer Herkunft. Ich habe den Balkan deshalb explizit erwähnt, weil es im Moment diese Ländern sind, die uns mit am meisten Probleme bereiten. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> und wenn man gegen Muslime mit Mittelalterideologie vorgehen möchte, einem Evangelikale mit Mittelalterideologie aber egal sind:



1. Der Islam ist nach wie vor keine Rasse. Ergo kann die Ablehnung dieser Ideologie kein Rassismus sein.

2. Der Islam ist * meiner Meinung * nach für meine Gesundheit und die meiner Familie und Freunde eine größere Bedrohung als jede andere Ideologie. Die Lebensrealität in den islamischen Ländern tut ihr übrigens. Ich möchte solche Zustände nicht in Deutschland.

3. Ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, dass Evagelikale ständig mit Attentaten auffallen. Jedenfalls nicht im vergleichbaren Rahmen.

4. Auch ich als Atheist hab eine Tatsache begriffen. Das Judentum und das Christentum haben Europa über Jahrhunderte geprägt. Der Islam hat das * nicht *.

Warum also ein fremde Kultur, die auch nicht mit unserer Gesetzten kompatibel ist, zwangsweise hier einführen? Gerade wir sollten doch wissen, wohin solche Ideologien führen können. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Regelung bezüglich der Prüfungsweise zur Verfolgungsituation in bestimmten politischen Systemen ("kann man sich i.d.R. sparen"), keine Rechteänderung von angehörigen einer bestimmten Personengruppe.



Trotz allem, ist das Unterscheidungsmerkmal die Herkunft. Und es gibt eine Rechteänderung. Die Frage ob man Asyl überhaupt beantragen kann oder nicht.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der Unterschied zwischen "in Staaten, die als frei von politischer Verfolgung befunden wurden, gibt es keine politische Verfolgung, Einzelfälle sind gesondert zu prüfen" und "insbesondere Personen vom Balkan haben keinen Recht auf Schutz" sollte selbst dir klar sein.



Nach derzeitigem Stand haben Personen vom Balkan keinen Anspruch auf Asyl. 

Armut ist kein Grund.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> 4. Auch ich als Atheist hab eine Tatsache begriffen. Das Judentum und das Christentum haben Europa über Jahrhunderte geprägt. Der Islam hat das * nicht *.
> 
> Warum also ein fremde Kultur, die auch nicht mit unserer Gesetzten kompatibel ist, zwangsweise hier einführen? Gerade wir sollten doch wissen, wohin solche Ideologien führen können.



Die Teile von Christentum und Judentum, die sich noch in der europäischen Alltagsgesellschaft wiederfinden, sind Kernbestandteile aller abrahmitischen Religionen - einschließlich des Islams. Dazu gehört übrigens auch das Verbot von Mord, ungeachtet der Tatsache dass einige Gruppierungen, die sich als muslimisch bezeichnen, da genauso gegen verstoßen, wie selbsternannte christliche Gruppierungen das im Mittelalter gemacht haben.

Da auch niemand (vernünftiges) hier irgendetwas "zwangsweise einführen" möchte, lautet die Frage:
Wieso Personen wegen ihrem Glauben den Zugang zu Europa verwähren, wenn ihre Glaubensgrundsätze Bestandteil der europäischen Kultur sind, keinerlei Gefahr von ihnen ausgeht und es ohnehin mehr als genug gebürtige Europäer gibt, die diesen Glauben teilen?

Ob man darüber hinaus z.B. die Einreise extrem religiöser Personen, religiöser Extremisten (nicht das gleiche, s.u.) oder die von Terroristen verhindern muss, ist eine ganz andere Frage. Zu erster Gruppe zählen für mich aber eben nicht nur Salafisten, die in Einkaufspassagen stehen und ihren Glauben verbreiten wollen, sondern auch US-Evangelikale, die in Einkaufspassagen stehen und ihren Glauben verbreiten wollen. Und mir sind Muslima, die vollverschleiert rumlaufen wollen immer noch lieber, als ultraorthodoxe Juden, die Geschlechtertrennung befürworten und tanzende Frauen in der Öffentlichkeit verbieten möchten.



> Trotz allem, ist das Unterscheidungsmerkmal die Herkunft. Und es gibt eine Rechteänderung. Die Frage ob man Asyl überhaupt beantragen kann oder nicht.
> 
> Nach derzeitigem Stand haben Personen vom Balkan keinen Anspruch auf Asyl.



Lies nochmal nach: Auch jemand aus den sicheren Herkunftsländern kann Asyl beantragen und bekommen. Er muss "nur" seine politische Verfolgung nachweisen. Politisch Verfolgte vom Balkan haben genauso Anspruch auf Asyl, wie politisch Verfolgte aus allen anderen Ländern. Es gibt KEINE Änderung ihrer Rechte aufgrund der Herkunft.
Was es gibt ist die Nachweispflicht, dass sie ein Sonderfall sind. Denn für den Normalfall in diesen Ländern hat das Amt schon eine in Richtlinie gegossene Beurteilung vorliegen ("kein Grund für Asylgewärung"), während es diese bei nicht-"sicheren Herkunftsländern" einzeln anfertigen muss. Ein vereinfachter Verfahrensablauf mit Ausnahmeregelung ist aber etwas ganz anderes, als eine Einteilung von Menschen in Gruppen mit verschiedenen Grundrechten.


----------



## jamie (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Muss sie das denn sagen? Was geht denn da unten deiner Meinung nach die ganze Zeit ab? Sind sie sich nur nicht einig für welche friedliche Lösung sie sich entscheiden sollen, oder gönnt keiner dem anderen die Existenz? Aus meiner persönlichen Erfahrung dort heraus, tippe ich auf letzteres.  Sie hätte sich ebenso einfach ein friedliches miteinander dort wünschen können, das tut sie aber bewusst nicht. Ich denke ehrlich, du unterschätzt dieses Mädchen einfach und die Denkweise sehr vieler Menschen dort. Am besten macht man sich wirklich vorort ein Bild. Dann lernt man schnell, dass nicht alle Menschen so ruhig und friedliebend sind wie wir hier in Europa und entgegnet bestimmten Aussagen mit mehr Skepsis (was aber natürlich nicht immer richtig ist).



Wir reden hier von eine 14jährigen Mädchen, das in Deutschland lebt und das die Sache nur peripher mitbekommt, und nicht vom Hamas-Obermufti persönlich. 
"Die Eltern sagen, Israel hat uns aus Palästina vertrieben, das stimmt doch, oder?"




> Wer regiert denn gerade den Gazastreifen? Ach ja die „antizionistische“ Hamas.
> 
> Bestimmt wird dort auch bloß Antizionismus mit Antisemitismus gleichgesetzt oder?



Könntest du bitte aufhören, dir Dinge zurecht zu biegen? Sie hat von der Vertreibung der Palästinenser geredet und sich gewünscht, dass das rückgängig gemacht wird. Ein Ende des Staates Israel. Also Antizionismus. De Autor kam dann gleich mit "Judenhass", also Antisemitismus. 
Ob sie von Juden, Muslimen, Christen oder Atheisten "vertrieben wurde", ist vollkommen unerheblich. Zunächst einmal steht da der Staat Israel. Der hat sie, so ihre Meinun, vertrieben. D.h. sie hat was gegen diesen Staat Israel. Das heißt doch aber nicht, dass sie gleich was gegen alle Juden generell hat.  Mit der Neturei Karta z.B. dürfte sie sich bestens verstehen. Das Problem ist bloß, dass in dieser ganzen Debatte Antizionismus immer gleich mit Antisemitismus gleichgesetzt wird, als wäre der Zionismus das einzig wahre Judentum. Die Salafisten sie ja auch nicht die einzigen Muslime. 



> Unterschied. Erwachsener der umzieht, gegen Mädchen das nichtmal in dem Land geboren ist, dass sie „Heimat“ nennt.



Man sieht ja, wie schön diese Familie, die abgeschoben werden soll, hier aufgenommen wird. Ist es da verwunderlich, dass sie Palästina als ihre Heimat sieht?



> Dann sollte sie mal eher gegen die Hamas reden, als gegen Israel, aber der Gedanke kommt ihr natürlich nicht.


Wir reden hier von einem 14jährigen Mädchen, dass den Großteil seiner Meinung wohl noch von seinen Eltern übernommen haben dürfte. In der Schule wird über sowas ja nicht geredet (zumindest in meinen 8 Jahren Gymnasium nie - auch nicht im P4 Politik)... Dass sie also eine etwas einseitige Meinung haben dürfte, ist ihr schwerlich vorzuwerfen. Und mal ganz nebenbei ist Israel auf alles andere als eine friedliche Lösung aus.


----------



## Leob12 (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Ich finde es auch toll das man bei einem 14 Jährigen Mädchen die gleichen Maßstäbe ansetzt oder das gleiche differenzierte Weltbild erwartet wie bei gebildeten Erwachsenen. Macht natürlich Sinn, aber wehe man bezeichnet Leute, die von einer Islamisierung sprechen oder die glauben, Zuwanderer nehmen einem die Arbeitsplätze weg, als rückständig, dann ist man sofort ein linker Gutmensch. Bei einem 14 jährigen Mädchen regt Man sich anscheinend über unzureichende politische Bildung auf, bei Erwachsenen darf man das nicht, dann fühlen die sich in ihrer freien Meinungsäußerung eingeschränkt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Du weißt schon dass in Schweden nahezu jeder Schmarren als Vergewaltigung darstellen kann? Theoretisch kann dich eine Frau anzeigen wenn sie sich beim Sex unwohl fühlt.



Ach du bist ein Rechtsexperte für das schwedische Strafrecht? Sicher hast du auch Quellen für deine Aussage, oder?

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vergewaltigung#Schweden



			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> § 1 sagt sinngemäß: Sexuelle körperliche Handlungen, die Geschlechtsverkehr gleichen, die durch Misshandlung oder sonstwie mit Gewalt oder durch Androhung von Verbrechen erzwungen oder an Personen vollzogen werden, die wegen Bewusstlosigkeit, Schlaf, Drogen, Krankheit, körperlicher oder geistiger Störung in einem hilflosen Zustand sind, werden mit zwei bis sechs Jahren Haft bestraft, in minderschweren Fällen bis vier Jahre, in besonders schweren Fällen (z. B. mehrere Personen, besonders brutal) mit vier bis zehn Jahren Haft.



Stimmt, dass liest sich total willkürlich. Du hast absolut recht.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Teile von Christentum und Judentum, die sich noch in der europäischen Alltagsgesellschaft wiederfinden, sind Kernbestandteile aller abrahmitischen Religionen - einschließlich des Islams.



Nur das Judentum und Christentum deutlich älter sind. Also ist der Islam allerhöchstens ein Plagiat. Meiner Meinung nach nicht mal ein gutes.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dazu gehört übrigens auch das Verbot von Mord, ungeachtet der Tatsache dass einige Gruppierungen, die sich als muslimisch bezeichnen, da genauso gegen verstoßen, wie selbsternannte christliche Gruppierungen das im *Mittelalter* gemacht haben.



Richtig und das von mir fett hervorgehobene Wort macht den Unterschied. Die selbsternannten christlichen Gruppierungen haben das im Mittelalter gemacht. Die Terroristen die sich auf den Islam berufen machen das aber im hier und jetzt. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Da auch niemand (vernünftiges) hier irgendetwas "zwangsweise einführen" möchte, lautet die Frage:



Entwarnung! Alles wird gut mit dem Islam in Deutschland - DIE WELT

§166 StGB: Wenn Juristen die Islamisierung vorantreiben - DIE WELT



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wieso Personen wegen ihrem Glauben den Zugang zu Europa verwähren, wenn ihre Glaubensgrundsätze Bestandteil der europäischen Kultur sind, keinerlei Gefahr von ihnen ausgeht und es ohnehin mehr als genug gebürtige Europäer gibt, die diesen Glauben teilen?



A) Der Islam ist nicht Bestandteil der europäischen Kultur. Alle Versuchen des Islams in der Vergangenheit in Europa Fuß zu fassen, waren militärischer Natur. Jetzt versucht man es halt über die Demografie.

B) Weil diese Ideologie eine Gefahr ist für alle die nicht dieser Ideologie folgen wollen. Wozu haben wir in Europa mühsam und blutig das Diktat der Kirche überwunden, nur um jetzt der nächsten Ideologie zur Macht zu verhelfen? Das will sich mir nicht erschließen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ob man darüber hinaus z.B. die Einreise extrem religiöser Personen, religiöser Extremisten (nicht das gleiche, s.u.) oder die von Terroristen verhindern muss, ist eine ganz andere Frage. Zu erster Gruppe zählen für mich aber eben nicht nur Salafisten, die in Einkaufspassagen stehen und ihren Glauben verbreiten wollen, sondern auch US-Evangelikale, die in Einkaufspassagen stehen und ihren Glauben verbreiten wollen.



Stimmt US-Evangelikale haben auch einen Christlichen Staat (CS) errichtet und töten massenhaft Nichtchristen. Und sie begehen ständig Selbstmordattentate und rufen „Gott ist groß“.

Und deutsche Konvertierte schließen sich auch in Massen dem Christlichen Staat an. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und mir sind Muslima, die vollverschleiert rumlaufen wollen immer noch lieber, als ultraorthodoxe Juden, die Geschlechtertrennung befürworten und tanzende Frauen in der Öffentlichkeit verbieten möchten.



Stimmt ultraorthodoxe Juden haben auch einen Jüdischen Staat (JS) errichtet und töten massenhaft Nichtjuden. Und sie begehen ständig Selbstmordattentate und rufen „Gott ist groß“.

Und deutsche Konvertierte schließen sich auch in Massen dem Jüdischen Staat an. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Lies nochmal nach: Auch jemand aus den sicheren Herkunftsländern kann Asyl beantragen und bekommen. Er muss "nur" seine politische Verfolgung nachweisen. Politisch Verfolgte vom Balkan haben genauso Anspruch auf Asyl, wie politisch Verfolgte aus allen anderen Ländern. Es gibt KEINE Änderung ihrer Rechte aufgrund der Herkunft.



Die Rechtsänderung ist nachwievor die wegfallende vereinfachte Gewährung von Aysl.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was es gibt ist die Nachweispflicht, dass sie ein Sonderfall sind. Denn für den Normalfall in diesen Ländern hat das Amt schon eine in Richtlinie gegossene Beurteilung vorliegen ("kein Grund für Asylgewärung"), während es diese bei nicht-"sicheren Herkunftsländern" einzeln anfertigen muss. Ein vereinfachter Verfahrensablauf mit Ausnahmeregelung ist aber etwas ganz anderes, als eine Einteilung von Menschen in Gruppen mit verschiedenen Grundrechten.



Das ist wohl eine Ansichtssache.



jamie schrieb:


> Wir reden hier von eine 14jährigen Mädchen, das in Deutschland lebt und das die Sache nur peripher mitbekommt, und nicht vom Hamas-Obermufti persönlich.



Und sie zeigt schon bestens die Indoktrinierung. Ja herrlich, die wird sich bestimmt bestens integrieren.



jamie schrieb:


> Könntest du bitte aufhören, dir Dinge zurecht zu biegen? Sie hat von der Vertreibung der Palästinenser geredet und sich gewünscht, dass das rückgängig gemacht wird. Ein Ende des Staates Israel. Also Antizionismus. De Autor kam dann gleich mit "Judenhass", also Antisemitismus.



Wie soll der Staat Israel denn bitten „enden“? Jaja, alles Antizionisten. Das der Staat Israel der einzige Staat der Welt ist, in den Juden die Mehrheit stellen, ist natürlich nicht entscheidend. Achwas.

Deshalb erklären ja auch alle Gruppierungen die gewaltsam gegen Israel vorgehen, die Juden als Feinde. Überall aufrichtig judenliebende Antizionisten halt.



jamie schrieb:


> Ob sie von Juden, Muslimen, Christen oder Atheisten "vertrieben wurde", ist vollkommen unerheblich. Zunächst einmal steht da der Staat Israel. Der hat sie, so ihre Meinun, vertrieben. D.h. sie hat was gegen diesen Staat Israel.



Sie ist im Libanon geboren. Schon mächtig dieser Staat Israel, der Leute aus dem Libanon vertreiben kann.



jamie schrieb:


> Das heißt doch aber nicht, dass sie gleich was gegen alle Juden generell hat.  Mit der Neturei Karta z.B. dürfte sie sich bestens verstehen. Das Problem ist bloß, dass in dieser ganzen Debatte Antizionismus immer gleich mit Antisemitismus gleichgesetzt wird, als wäre der Zionismus das einzig wahre Judentum.



Natürlich, dass Juden in Israel leben, ist für die sogenannten „Palästinenser“ natürlich nie ein Grund gewesen, den Staat Israel abzulehnen. Alles aufrechte Antizionisten eben. Rufe wie „die Juden ins Meer treiben“ hat es natürlich auch nie gegeben.



jamie schrieb:


> Man sieht ja, wie schön diese Familie, die abgeschoben werden soll, hier aufgenommen wird. Ist es da verwunderlich, dass sie Palästina als ihre Heimat sieht?



Ja ist es. Sie kennt diese „Land“ nichteinmal. Warum soll ich ein Land, indem ich weder geboren noch je war, als meine Heimat ansehen. Das ist schizophren. 



jamie schrieb:


> Wir reden hier von einem 14jährigen Mädchen, dass den Großteil seiner Meinung wohl noch von seinen Eltern übernommen haben dürfte. In der Schule wird über sowas ja nicht geredet (zumindest in meinen 8 Jahren Gymnasium nie - auch nicht im P4 Politik)... Dass sie also eine etwas einseitige Meinung haben dürfte, ist ihr schwerlich vorzuwerfen.



Ja sie wurde indoktriniert. Wozu sollen wir solche Leute hier haben?

Ich finde schon den Antisemitismus der deutschen Bevölkerung widerlich. Wozu sollen wir uns da noch fremden importieren?



jamie schrieb:


> Und mal ganz nebenbei ist Israel auf alles andere als eine friedliche Lösung aus.



Jetzt wird es Offtopic, deshalb mach ich es kurz. Nein, es ist nicht die Schuld Israels. Eröffne einen neuen Thread und ich werde dich auch gerne aufklären warum.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Ich finde es auch toll das man bei einem 14 Jährigen Mädchen die gleichen Maßstäbe ansetzt oder das gleiche differenzierte Weltbild erwartet wie bei gebildeten Erwachsenen.



Mit 14 ist man strafmündig in Deutschland. Ergo kann man auch für Volksverhetzung zur Rechenschaft gezogen werden.

Übrigens, dieser Junge ist auch „nur“ 13.

Syrische Grenze: 13-Jähriger Münchner wollte in den Dschihad ziehen - DIE WELT

Bestens Integriert.


----------



## behemoth85 (2. August 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Mal rein obiektiv zum Thema eingeworfen .... arabische Länder haben ganze Flüchtlingsstädte aus Zelten und manche ungefähr über 1 Mio. ofizielle Flüchtlinge im Land und bitten uns um Hilfe. Wir reagieren nicht darauf weil wir immer höhere Mauern und Zäune errichten müssen ... was läuft schief ? Das ist der Jojoeffekt der Subventionierung Afrikas, der Preis für die Gier der Großkonzerne und der komsumgeil-erzogenen Gesellschaft. Kein Wunder dass die uns jetzt die Bude einrennen.


----------



## Cleriker (2. August 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Welche arabischen Länder  genau bitten denn um Hilfe, auf die wir nicht reagieren und welche Mauern meinst du? Ich glaube ich stehe gerade auf dem Schlauch.
Vielleicht nicht mehr das richtige für mich nach einer harten Feier, aber jetzt bin ich neugierig geworden und das wurmt mich.


----------



## behemoth85 (2. August 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Ihre Frage: Was tun islamische Länder für Flüchtlinge? - Politik - Süddeutsche.de

Bei 97% sollte man nicht auf dem Schlauch stehen


----------



## Cleriker (2. August 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Sag mal hast du den falschen Text verlinkt, oder den Inhalt falsch aufgeschnappt? 

97 Prozent der von der UN registrierten Syrischen Flüchtlinge werden in den umliegenden Ländern aufgenommen. 
Das macht ja auch Sinn und hat erstmals auf uns keine direkten Auswirkungen.
Für rund 380.000 davon sucht die UN Aufnahmeländer, hat aber erst Zusagen für knapp 60.000. 
Beziehst du dich darauf?
Ich denke ich verstehe deine Kritik nicht recht.

Dass die meisten von ihnen in grenznahen Ländern Zuflucht finden macht vollkommen Sinn, da sie dort nur aussitzen und danach wieder zurück wollen. Zudem haben reiche Golfstaaten ganz andere Möglichkeiten.
Wir haben hier ein komplett anderes System. Allein die Einbringung in unser Gesundheitswesen stellt eine größere Aufgabe dar, als alles was die UN dort an Hilfen betreiben. Dadurch dass hier alles so miteinander verzweigt ist und pingelig aufeinander aufbaut, kann man nicht mal eben so Geld locker machen, oder Zeltstädte errichten. Das ist nicht miteinander zu vergleichen.

Bitte erläutere mir mal etwas genauer, was wir anders machen sollten und vor allem noch immer, welche arabischen Staaten bitten um unsere Hilfe und bekommen sie nicht? Davon habe ich im Link leider nichts gefunden.


----------



## Leob12 (2. August 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Mauern so wie in Ungarn an der serbischen Grenze?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. August 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Und was nützen Mauern? Die lange Geschichte der Grenzwälle und was auch immer hat doch gezeigt das nix wirklich lange Bestand hat. Dazu müsste ja auch ein riesiges Aufgebot an Wachen postiert werden um einen Sinn zu ergeben


----------



## Cleriker (2. August 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Mauern so wie in Ungarn an der serbischen Grenze?


Ach und was genau haben diese Mauern mit den Flüchtlingen zu tun die ständig in Italien landen?


----------



## behemoth85 (2. August 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Meine Antwort bezog sich auf dein : 



Cleriker schrieb:


> Welche arabischen Länder  genau bitten denn um Hilfe,



Stehst du immernoch auf dem Schlauch ?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. August 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Wir haben hier ein komplett anderes System. Allein die Einbringung in unser Gesundheitswesen stellt eine größere Aufgabe dar, als alles was die UN dort an Hilfen betreiben. Dadurch dass hier alles so miteinander verzweigt ist und pingelig aufeinander aufbaut, kann man nicht mal eben so Geld locker machen, oder Zeltstädte errichten. Das ist nicht miteinander zu vergleichen.



"Moderne Industrieländer brauchen leider so komplexe Strukturen um ihren Wohlstand und Reichtum zu verwalten, das sie leider nichts mehr davon abgeben können und sich leider arme Nationen um Flüchtlinge kümmern müssen."


Kann man nicht einfach "will nicht, die sind mir doch egal" sagen, wenn man schlicht keinen Bock hat, jemandem zu helfen, anstatt solch abstruse "Gründe" zu fabulieren?


----------



## Verminaard (2. August 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Kann man nicht einfach "will nicht, die sind mir doch egal" sagen, wenn man schlicht keinen Bock hat, jemandem zu helfen, anstatt solch abstruse "Gründe" zu fabulieren?



Nein weil man in dieser Gesellschaft sofort den Nazistepmel aufgedrueckt bekommt, sobald man klare Worte, die nicht lauten: wir helfem jeden egal wie, schreibt.

Denkt mal darueber nach.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. August 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Den Ruf hat man doch eh schon auch wo man allen Geld nachwirft. Generell sollte man trotz alledem auch mal nein sagen damit der Rest der Welt auch sieht das hier eben nicht das Schlaraffenland ist


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. August 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Mal rein obiektiv zum Thema eingeworfen .... arabische Länder haben ganze Flüchtlingsstädte aus Zelten und manche ungefähr über 1 Mio. ofizielle Flüchtlinge im Land und bitten uns um Hilfe. Wir reagieren nicht darauf weil wir immer höhere Mauern und Zäune errichten müssen ... was läuft schief ? Das ist der Jojoeffekt der Subventionierung Afrikas, der Preis für die Gier der Großkonzerne und der komsumgeil-erzogenen Gesellschaft. Kein Wunder dass die uns jetzt die Bude einrennen.



Da es ja auch arabische Länder sind (z.b. Saudi-Arabien, Katar und der Iran) die Terrorgruppen in Syrien finanzieren, ist es ja auch nur fair, wenn eben jene Länder auch die dadurch verursachten Menschenströme aufnehmen würden.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Mauern so wie in Ungarn an der serbischen Grenze?



Kann man das Ungarn aufgrund der ganzen Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge vom Balkan verübeln?



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Und was nützen Mauern? Die lange Geschichte der Grenzwälle und was auch immer hat doch gezeigt das nix wirklich lange Bestand hat. Dazu müsste ja auch ein riesiges Aufgebot an Wachen postiert werden um einen Sinn zu ergeben



Das ist der entscheidende Punkt. Ohne Grenztruppen bringt die besten Grenze nichts. Daher müssten wir auch mehr Personal für unserer Außengrenzen investieren um die ganzen Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge abzuhalten.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Moderne Industrieländer brauchen leider so komplexe Strukturen um ihren Wohlstand und Reichtum zu verwalten, das sie leider nichts mehr davon abgeben können und sich leider arme Nationen um Flüchtlinge kümmern müssen."



https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Selektion_(Evolution)



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Kann man nicht einfach "will nicht, die sind mir doch egal" sagen, wenn man schlicht keinen Bock hat, jemandem zu helfen, anstatt solch abstruse "Gründe" zu fabulieren?



Ja Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge, Kriminelle, Asylmissbraucher und Anhänger eine undemokratischen Ideologie will ich nicht. Steh ich ganz offen zu.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. August 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Nein weil man in dieser Gesellschaft sofort den Nazistepmel aufgedrueckt bekommt, sobald man klare Worte, die nicht lauten: wir helfem jeden egal wie, schreibt.




Wer keine Sichtweisen offen diskutieren möchte, sollte dann vielleicht das Posten ganz sein lassen, anstatt nichtssagenden/kaum verständlichen Spam zu verfassen. Zumindest ich persönlich kann zwar Typen nicht ausstehen, die gegenüber Kriegsflüchtlingen auf Sozialdarwinismus verweisen, aber für eine Diskussion ist es auch nicht erforderlich, dass man seine Diskussionspartner mag. Sondern dass man ihre Aussagen verstehen und ggf. dagegen argumentieren kann.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. August 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wer keine Sichtweisen offen diskutieren möchte, sollte dann vielleicht das Posten ganz sein lassen, anstatt nichtssagenden/kaum verständlichen Spam zu verfassen. Zumindest ich persönlich kann zwar Typen nicht ausstehen, die gegenüber * Kriegsflüchtlingen * auf Sozialdarwinismus verweisen, aber für eine Diskussion ist es auch nicht erforderlich, dass man seine Diskussionspartner mag. Sondern dass man ihre Aussagen verstehen und ggf. dagegen argumentieren kann.



Welcher Krieg herrscht gerade auf dem Balkan? Nur das ich deine Aussage richtige verstehen und dagegen argumentieren kann.


----------



## Verminaard (2. August 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Es wollen doch durchaus User hier offen diskutieren.
Hast du den Thread gelesen oder nur ueberflogen?

Ich finde da Reaktionen ziehmlich heftig, sobald man etwas gegen Fluechtlinge sagt.

Das sich dann der Ein oder Andere in etwas verschachtelte Rethorik verrennt kannst du ihm nicht uebel nehmen und schon gar nicht ankreiden.

Was ich hier schon mehrfach angeprangert habe, ist die fehlende Toleranz.
Aber selbst sowas wurde niedergeschmettert mit (nicht genau dieser Wortlaut aber aehnlicher): bei rechtem Gedankengut hoert die Toleranz auf.

Ich habe schon mal in einem anderen Thread nachgefragt wie eigentlich ein Nazi bzw Nationalsozialist definiert wird.
Wurde mir glaube ich auch von dir ruyven, erklaert.
So schlimm fand ich dann die Definition nicht wirklich, aber die Verwednung dieser Ausdruecke ist verheerend, weil da immer damit eine Assoziation mit Kriegsverbrechern aus dem WWII hergestellt wird.

Ich bin noch immer der Meinung das wir erstmal aufs eigene Volk achten muessen, ohne wenn und aber.
Das wir dafuer Sorge zu tragen haben, das keiner auf der Straße schlafen muss und sich trotz Arbeit oder Rente um Gratisessensausgabe bemuehen muss.
Ich bin auch dafuer das wir eher die 3,5 Millionen (oder wie hoch war die reale Zahl?) der Arbeitslosen an eine vernuenftige Arbeit bringen muessen von der sie leben koennen, bevor wir weiter der Wirtschaft nachplappern das wir unbedingt (billige) Fachkraefte brauchen.
Seltsamerweise hat jeder Neuankoemmlich in Deutschland das Recht ein menschenwuerdiges Dasein zu fristen, nur die Bevoelkerung die schon hier ist nicht so wirklich.

Erinnert mich an Telekommunikationsunternehmen, wo langjaehrige Bestandskunden weiter mit unmoeglichen Alttarifen abgemolken werden, waehrend Neukunden Verguenstigungen in den Ar*** geblasen bekommen. (ja ich weis, sehr weit hergeholter Vergleich).

Was ich auch seltsam fand: vor dieser ganzen Fluechtlingsgeschichte hoerte man immer wieder das Deutschland zu viele Schulden hat, dies und das konnte nicht umgesetzt werden, der Nullneuverschuldungsplan muss eingehalten werden etc etc etc. 
Diese Aussagen sind komplett versiegt, anscheinend haben wir jetzt doch Geld genug und die Verluste der Banken koennen wir auch noch auffangen, aehhh die Griechen retten meinte ich natuerlich.

Deutschland ist echt ne Bananerepublik geworden.
Handlanger der USA und der Wirtschaft, alles Andere interessiert absolut nicht.,
Und wehe es begehrt irgendwer auf, siehe netzpolitik.org. Da wird Strafanzeige wegen Verrat gestellt, aber was ist mit unseren Politikern die NICHTS gegen NSA und Co unternehmen?
Anscheinend ist eine Ueberwachung der NSA sogar erwuenscht.
btw. wer befasst sich eigentlich mit dem TTIP? Das will ja die Bundesmerkel unbedingt durchbekommen.
Sowas ist Landesverrat!

Wenn man mal etliche Sachen betrachtet die aktuell passieren, auch die, die manche gerne verstecken wollen, koennte man auf die Idee kommen das, die ganze Fluechtlingsproblematik ein gewolltes/gefoerdertes Ablenkungsmanoever ist.

Ich setzt jetzt meinen Aluhut auf und geh in meinen Keller.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. August 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Welcher Krieg herrscht gerade auf dem Balkan? Nur das ich deine Aussage richtige verstehen und dagegen argumentieren kann.



Offener Krieg herrscht da, meines Wissens nach (habe die Länder nicht alle detailliert geprüft) derzeit nicht. Das schlimmste, was man so hört, sind großflächige Anfeindungen gegenüber bestimmten Bevölkerungsgruppen.
Ich hoffe, dass hilft dir beim Verständnis von Aussagen über syrischen Kriegsflüchtlinge bzw. deren Behandlung weiter.

(Auch wenn sich mir persönlich nicht erschließt, wieso du die Situation auf dem Balkan in diesem Kontext ansprichst.)





Verminaard schrieb:


> Es wollen doch durchaus User hier offen diskutieren.
> Hast du den Thread gelesen oder nur ueberflogen?
> 
> Ich finde da Reaktionen ziehmlich heftig, sobald man etwas gegen Fluechtlinge sagt.
> ...



Das ist, in Anbetracht der Auswirkungen von manch rechtem Gedankengut auf das Leben von Menschen, ja auch durchaus verständlich. Tollerieren kann man nur Dinge, die man nicht mag, die aber keinen nenneswerten Schaden anrichten.

Das heißt aber eben noch lange nicht, dass man über Dinge, die man nicht tollerieren kann, nicht diskutieren könnte. "Darüber reden" und "verstehen wollen" bedeutet nicht, dass Akzeptanz und Unterstützung das Ziel sind, Verständniss selbst ist auch was schönes - und hat seinen Nutzen.



> Ich habe schon mal in einem anderen Thread nachgefragt wie eigentlich ein Nazi bzw Nationalsozialist definiert wird.
> Wurde mir glaube ich auch von dir ruyven, erklaert.
> So schlimm fand ich dann die Definition nicht wirklich, aber die Verwednung dieser Ausdruecke ist verheerend, weil da immer damit eine Assoziation mit Kriegsverbrechern aus dem WWII hergestellt wird.



Tjo. Es wird sich leider nicht vermeiden lassen, dass Ansichten, die zum Tod von Menschen führen und zwar gerade weil sie Vorstellungen aufgreifen, die schon im Rahmen der Praktiken von WW2-Kriegsverbrechern zum Tod von Menschen führten, mit genau diesen assoziiert werden. Wer solche Ansichten vertritt, muss halt damit Leben, dass er kontrovers ist - und ggf. einer Minderheit angehört, der es die Mehrheit verweigert, ihre für Andere schädlichen Ansichten in die Praxis umzusetzen.




> Ich bin noch immer der Meinung das wir erstmal aufs eigene Volk achten muessen, ohne wenn und aber.
> Das wir dafuer Sorge zu tragen haben, das keiner auf der Straße schlafen muss und sich trotz Arbeit oder Rente um Gratisessensausgabe bemuehen muss.



Und wie willst du das "ohne wenn und aber" erreichen? Solange wir nicht unser gesamtes Wirtschaftssystem umstellen, wird es immer Leute geben, die auf Hilfe angewiesen sind. Der Kapitalismus baut darauf auf, dass es Verlierer gibt und sowohl die Kosten für viele grundlegende Güter als auch die Definition von eben diesen vom Lebensstandard derjenigen abhängt, die nicht ganz zur Gruppe der Verlierer gehören, ist eine allgemeine Wohlstandssteigerung nicht die Lösung.



> Ich bin auch dafuer das wir eher die 3,5 Millionen (oder wie hoch war die reale Zahl?) der Arbeitslosen an eine vernuenftige Arbeit bringen muessen von der sie leben koennen, bevor wir weiter der Wirtschaft nachplappern das wir unbedingt (billige) Fachkraefte brauchen.



Die reale Zahl dürfte irgendwo bei HartzIV-Empfängern (iirc 7 Millionen) abzüglich der Kinder von HartzIV-Empfängern (iirc um die 1,5 Millionen) liegen.



> Seltsamerweise hat jeder Neuankoemmlich in Deutschland das Recht ein menschenwuerdiges Dasein zu fristen, nur die Bevoelkerung die schon hier ist nicht so wirklich.



Das Recht hat jeder. Je nachdem, wie man "menschenwürdig" definiert, fehlt aber einigen die Möglichkeit. Wobei es Flüchtlingen wohl mit am schwersten fällt, abseits von Obdachlosen (je nach Schätzung 100.000 bis 250.000, einschließlich einer gewissen Schnittmenge mit anerkannten Flüchtlingen und einer vermutlich sehr großen mit abgelehnten Asylbewerbern und illegalen Einwanderern.)



> Was ich auch seltsam fand: vor dieser ganzen Fluechtlingsgeschichte hoerte man immer wieder das Deutschland zu viele Schulden hat, dies und das konnte nicht umgesetzt werden, der Nullneuverschuldungsplan muss eingehalten werden etc etc etc.
> Diese Aussagen sind komplett versiegt, anscheinend haben wir jetzt doch Geld genug und die Verluste der Banken koennen wir auch noch auffangen, aehhh die Griechen retten meinte ich natuerlich.



Deutschland kann seine Schulden genausowenig zurückzahlen, wie 90% der restlichen Staaten der Welt. Aber Deutschland kann leicht und ohne größere Konsequenzen weitere Schulden aufnehmen (weiß nicht, wie es gerade jetzt ist, aber in den letzten beiden Jahren hatten deutsche Staatsanleihen z.T. sogar negative Zinsen, d.h. Deutschland hat daran verdient, Schulden aufzunehmen). Dazwischen gibt es eine Milliardenbreite Spanne von "ist es uns das wert?". Warum das beim Thema "Menschenleben retten" so eine schwierige Frage ist und beim Thema "Bankengewinne retten" so einfach war, ist aber in der Tat eine gute Frage.



> Und wehe es begehrt irgendwer auf, siehe netzpolitik.org. Da wird Strafanzeige wegen Verrat gestellt, aber was ist mit unseren Politikern die NICHTS gegen NSA und Co unternehmen?



Die gehen damit scheinbar dem Volkswillen nach, jedenfalls wurden sie wiedergewählt, obwohl sie sich einen Dreck um diverse Enthüllungen gekümmert haben 



> btw. wer befasst sich eigentlich mit dem TTIP? Das will ja die Bundesmerkel unbedingt durchbekommen.



Wird sie auch. Die einzige größere Mehrheit dagegen findet sich im Europaparlament und da Politiker es europaweit mit systematischer Fehldarstellung hinbekommen haben, dass jede Stärkung europäischer Demokratie als schlecht gilt, kann dieses fast gar nichts unternehmen.



> Wenn man mal etliche Sachen betrachtet die aktuell passieren, auch die, die manche gerne verstecken wollen, koennte man auf die Idee kommen das, die ganze Fluechtlingsproblematik ein gewolltes/gefoerdertes Ablenkungsmanoever ist.
> 
> Ich setzt jetzt meinen Aluhut auf und geh in meinen Keller.



Der Eindruck könnte so häufig entstehen, soviel Aluminiumverschwendung ist aus ökologischen Gründen abzulehnen. Bis auf einige wenige Ausnahmen, wo wichtige Entscheidungen passend z.B. auf Sportgroßereignisse oder Zeiträume mit Zeitnot gelegt werden, würde ich da aber keine Absicht erwarten. Es ist vielmehr die vollkommen normale Synthese aus Medienstruktur und Wähler(des)interesse:
Große Themen sind diejenigen, die eindrucksvolle Bilder (fast/ganz tote Flüchtlinge) und/oder Schlagzeilen mit wenigen Wörtern ("Pleitegriechen") ermöglichen. Komplexe wirtschaftliche oder gar gesellschaftlich-wirtschaftliche Zusammenhänge (von naturwissenschaftlichen, insbesondere ökologischen will ich gar nicht erst reden) gäbe es zwar immer zu thematisieren, oft wären es sogar die wichtigsten, aber sie haben nur dann eine Chance auf Titelseiten, wenn nichts aber auch wirklich gar nichts anderes passiert. Und das ist extrem selten der Fall. Die BILD wird lieber über Big Brother (die RTL-Show) berichten, als über Big Brother (die US-Überwachung) aufzuklären, denn für letzteres müsste sie ihren Lesern erst einmal die Aufgaben und Arbeitsweisen internationaler Geheimdiente sowie deren Beziehungen untereinander erklären.
(Übrigens der Grund dafür, warum diverse NGOs tun, was sie tun. Die Veranstaltungen zahlreicher Flüchtlingsorganisationen in Deutschland oder so ziemlich jede einzelne Aktion, die Greenpeace je gemacht hat, bringen der Sache rein gar nichts. Aber sie sorgen dafür, dass es auf einmal schöne Bilder zum Thema gibt und eine emotions- und/oder aktionreiche, unkomplizierte Story für zwei Absätze. Und nur damit hat das Thema eine Chance auf Leser-/Zuschauerinteresse und somit Medienpräsenz. Traurig aber Deutschland.)


----------



## behemoth85 (2. August 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Nein weil man in dieser Gesellschaft sofort den Nazistepmel aufgedrueckt bekommt, sobald man klare Worte, die nicht lauten: wir helfem jeden egal wie, schreibt.
> 
> Denkt mal darueber nach.



Das Problem ist das, dass so ein kleines Libanon und andere so ziemlich garnicht darauf ausgerichtet sind Flüchtlingsmassen zu beherbergen. Aber genau die Länder die im Vergleich am wenigsten haben beherbergen die meisten Flüchtlinge, was eine Sauerei ist. Das was gerade vor England passiert ist Ausdruck des Versagens der entwickelten Staaten, so ehrlich müssen wir sein. Es kann nicht sein dass 1 Mio Menschen iwo in einem Dritteweltland in Zeltstädten Hunger erleiden und wir uns nur darauf besinnen was vor England oder Italien passiert. Wenn wir weiter so aufschieben gibt es bald 1 Mio Ertrunkende jährlich vor Sizilien und niemand muss sich wundern.


----------



## Cleriker (2. August 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Moderne Industrieländer brauchen leider so komplexe Strukturen um ihren Wohlstand und Reichtum zu verwalten, das sie leider nichts mehr davon abgeben können und sich leider arme Nationen um Flüchtlinge kümmern müssen."
> 
> 
> Kann man nicht einfach "will nicht, die sind mir doch egal" sagen, wenn man schlicht keinen Bock hat, jemandem zu helfen, anstatt solch abstruse "Gründe" zu fabulieren?



Willst du mich anfahren? In deinen letzten Post noch davon reden es sei ja schon gut, andere verstehen zu wollen und davor noch so einen Quatsch raushauen? 

Willst du mir unterstellen, dass ausgerechnet ich nicht helfen will und deswegen derartiges schreibe?
Das verbitte ich mir hiermit ausdrücklich!

Dann Liste mir doch mal einen Plan auf, wie deine Flüchtlingspolitik hier in Deutschland aussehen würde, inklusive der Kosten, der Aufwandsbeschaffung, der nötigen rechtlichen Erklärungen und der Pressearbeit gegenüber dem Volk in seinen einzelnen Schichten. Also Klartext: Wieviele nimmst du auf, unter welchen Bedingungen, wie bringst du sie unter, ernährst und integrierst sie, beschützt/bewachst sie, wo nimmst du wie viel Geld her und mit welchen politischen und wirtschaftlichen Unternehmungen arbeitest du dabei zusammen? Und wie sehen deine Finanzpläne für die nächstem zehn Jahre aus? Wirkt sich diese Unterstützung nur auf reiche, oder auch auf die Unterschicht aus und wie regulierst du das? Gerade der Teil mit den Krankenkassen interessiert mich.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. August 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Offener Krieg herrscht da, meines Wissens nach (habe die Länder nicht alle detailliert geprüft) derzeit nicht. Das schlimmste, was man so hört, sind großflächige Anfeindungen gegenüber bestimmten Bevölkerungsgruppen.
> 
> Ich hoffe, dass hilft dir beim Verständnis von Aussagen über syrischen Kriegsflüchtlinge bzw. deren Behandlung weiter.
> 
> (Auch wenn sich mir persönlich nicht erschließt, wieso du die Situation auf dem Balkan in diesem Kontext ansprichst.)



1. Ich erwähne den Balkan, weil die Hälfte aller Asylsuchenden von dort kommen. Und gerade mal unter 1% davon eine Chance auf Asyl. Ergo jede Menge Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge.

2. Wie können Syrier eigentlich nach Deutschland kommen, ohne die Drittstaatenregelung zu verletzen? Damit haben sie nämlich auch kein Anrecht auf Asyl hier.



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist das, dass so ein kleines Libanon und andere so ziemlich garnicht darauf ausgerichtet sind Flüchtlingsmassen zu beherbergen.



Und seit wann sind deutsche Politiker für den Libanon zuständig? Ich erwarte von Volksvertretern (das sollten Politiker eigentlich sein), dass sie auch das Volk vertreten, was sie gewählt haben und nicht andere Völker.



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Aber genau die Länder die im Vergleich am wenigsten haben beherbergen die meisten Flüchtlinge, was eine Sauerei ist.



Und das ist eine Sauerei, weil?



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Das was gerade vor England passiert ist Ausdruck des Versagens der entwickelten Staaten, so ehrlich müssen wir sein.



Richtig. Das ist in erster Linie das Versagen, den Schutz der eigenen Grenzen wirksam durchzusetzen. 



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Es kann nicht sein dass 1 Mio Menschen iwo in einem Dritteweltland in Zeltstädten Hunger erleiden und wir uns nur darauf besinnen was vor England oder Italien passiert.



Und warum kann das nicht sein?



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Wenn wir weiter so aufschieben gibt es bald 1 Mio Ertrunkende jährlich vor Sizilien und niemand muss sich wundern.



Wer sich in Gefahr begibt, kann umkommen.


----------



## Leob12 (2. August 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Ich finde da Reaktionen ziehmlich heftig, sobald man etwas gegen Fluechtlinge sagt.


Es kommt auf den Ton an. Wenn jemand sagt, ich will die nicht, das sind alles Verbrecher, dann ist das Schwachsinn und das darf man dann auch sagen. 



> Was ich hier schon mehrfach angeprangert habe, ist die fehlende Toleranz.
> Aber selbst sowas wurde niedergeschmettert mit (nicht genau dieser Wortlaut aber aehnlicher): bei rechtem Gedankengut hoert die Toleranz auf.


Bei Rassismus hört sich die Toleranz auch auf, da stimmst du mir hoffentlich zu. 



> Ich bin noch immer der Meinung das wir erstmal aufs eigene Volk achten muessen, ohne wenn und aber.


Ja, man wird aber nie dem "eigenen Volk" zu 100% helfen können, ergo eine schöne Ausrede, mehr nicht. 


> Das wir dafuer Sorge zu tragen haben, das keiner auf der Straße schlafen muss und sich trotz Arbeit oder Rente um Gratisessensausgabe bemuehen muss.
> Ich bin auch dafuer das wir eher die 3,5 Millionen (oder wie hoch war die reale Zahl?) der Arbeitslosen an eine vernuenftige Arbeit bringen muessen von der sie leben koennen, bevor wir weiter der Wirtschaft nachplappern das wir unbedingt (billige) Fachkraefte brauchen.


Die ganzen Obdachlosen, für die es doch spezielle Einrichtungen gibt, werden dann plötzlich wichtig, wenn man Geld irgendwelchen Flüchtlingen geben will, sonst nicht. 
Dafür gibt es den Sozialstaat. Der greift nicht immer zu 100%, doch das wird man auch ebenfalls niemals erreichen können. Man muss beiden Seiten helfen können. Nicht erst "dem eigenen Volk". Damit öffnet man Rassisten Tür und Tor, die damit ihre dummen Argumente rechtfertigen. Alle Menschen sind gleich an Recht und Würde geboren, oder nicht? Deswegen finde ich es traurig das man immer so stark auf Inländer und Ausländer reduziert. 


> Seltsamerweise hat jeder Neuankoemmlich in Deutschland das Recht ein menschenwuerdiges Dasein zu fristen, nur die Bevoelkerung die schon hier ist nicht so wirklich.


Tatsächlich? Menschen müssen in Deutschland also mit Verfolgung rechnen? Es gibt keine Rede.- und Pressefreiheit und keinen Bürgerkrieg. Ja, den Menschen in Deutschland geht es wirklich irrsinnig schlecht. Vor allem im Vergleich zu einem Syrer, der eventuell Haus und Familie im Bürgerkrieg verloren hat und absolut nichts mehr hat. 



> Deutschland ist echt ne Bananerepublik geworden.
> Handlanger der USA und der Wirtschaft, alles Andere interessiert absolut nicht.,


Jeder Staat ist ein Handlanger der Wirtschaft. 

Anscheinend ist eine Ueberwachung der NSA sogar erwuenscht.
btw. wer befasst sich eigentlich mit dem TTIP? Das will ja die Bundesmerkel unbedingt durchbekommen.
Sowas ist Landesverrat!



> Wenn man mal etliche Sachen betrachtet die aktuell passieren, auch die, die manche gerne verstecken wollen, koennte man auf die Idee kommen das, die ganze Fluechtlingsproblematik ein gewolltes/gefoerdertes Ablenkungsmanoever ist.


Ja, den Krieg in Syrien hat man sicher inszeniert um in der deutschen Tagespolitik etwas zu verschleiern. Deswegen hat Angi auch bei H&K angefragt das die ein paar Waffen liefern sollen


----------



## Two-Face (2. August 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Das Flüchtlingsproblem als Ablenkung verwenden? Für was denn bitte? Die Einwanderungspolitik in Deutschland findet noch gar nicht richtig statt und man ist so schon völlig überfordert, hinkt also im Prinzip an allen Ecken und Enden, für was will man also etwas, was sich definitiv nicht als Aushängeschild für die aktuelle Regierungspolitik eignet, als Abenkung verwenden? Etwa für die Griechenlandpolitik?


----------



## Nightslaver (2. August 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist das, dass so ein kleines Libanon und andere so ziemlich garnicht darauf ausgerichtet sind Flüchtlingsmassen zu beherbergen.



Darum bekommen Länder wie der Libanon ja auch Unterstützung von Organisationen wie dem arabischen roten Halbmond, dem roten Kreuz und anderen Organisationen, sowie anderen Ländern um die Flüchtlinge aufnehmen und versorgen zu können.



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Aber genau die Länder die im Vergleich am wenigsten haben beherbergen die meisten Flüchtlinge, was eine Sauerei ist.



Das sind nunmal die Nachbarländer, es ist nunmal normal das die meisten Flüchtlinge dorthin fliehen werden, das immer so und ehrlich, Länder wie die Türkei und die Arabischen Emirate haben es auch verdient das die meisten Flüchtlinge dort aufschlagen, immerhin sind die mit maßgeblich dafür verantwortlich das der IS sich dort so wunderbar entfalten konnte und so gut erstarkt ist.



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Das was gerade vor England passiert ist Ausdruck des Versagens der entwickelten Staaten, so ehrlich müssen wir sein.



Ja dem Versagen die Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge wieder in ihre Heimat abzuschieben, weil die tausenden die da durch den Tunnel nach England wollen sind garantiert nicht alles Kriegsflüchtlinge sondern hauptsächlich Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge. 



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Es kann nicht sein dass 1 Mio Menschen iwo in einem Dritteweltland in Zeltstädten Hunger erleiden...



Die Flüchtlinge in irgendwelchen Zeltstädten leiden in der Regel keinen Hunger, die Grundversorgung mit Lebensmitteln ist mit internationaler Hilfe meist sichergestellt, es geht viel mehr darum das es natürlich trotzdem keine Zustände sind um Leute über Jahre so leben zu lassen da für Dinge wie Schulbildung, medizinische Versorgung und Sanitäre Anlagen meist nur sehr rudimentär gesorgt ist und die Leute dort im Grunde kein wirkliches gesellschaftliches Leben mehr haben und nur von einem Tag zum nässten vegitieren in der Erwartung das sie wieder zurück können.



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Wenn wir weiter so aufschieben gibt es bald 1 Mio Ertrunkende jährlich vor Sizilien und niemand muss sich wundern.



Wenn es mal soweit ist das im Mittelmeer 1 mio. Menschen ertrinken wirst du im gleichen Atemzug auch 8 - 12 Millionen Flüchtlinge haben die es schaffen an europäische Küsten zu gelangen. Bin ja mal gespannt wie die Leute dann reagieren wen jedes Jahr 8 - 12 Millionen Flüchtlinge nach Europa kommen die hier bleiben möchten wo wir jetzt schon alleine in Deutschland bei etwas unter 400k Flüchtlingen eine jährliche Belastung von 5 Mrd. Euro an Ausgaben haben.
Wäre mal interessant zu sehen wann die Stimmung für Einwanderung selbst bei Beführwortern kippen würde...


----------



## behemoth85 (2. August 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Darum bekommen Länder wie der Libanon ja auch Unterstützung von Organisationen wie dem arabischen roten Halbmond, dem roten Kreuz und anderen Organisationen, sowie anderen Ländern um die Flüchtlinge aufnehmen und versorgen zu können.



Ist dir klar was es heisst 1 Mio Menschen medizinisch zu versorgen und sie zu ernähren ? Libanon ist komplett überfordert und in diesen Zeltstädten fehlt es an allem, so gut sieht die Unterstützung in der Realität aus. Hilfe basiert auf freiem Willen, was meinst du wieviel Personal aus Europa freiwillig für ein Jahr in so eine Zeltstadt zieht ? Ganz schön naiv deine Annahme ein bisscheln mehr einlesen würde sicher nicht schaden.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das sind nunmal die Nachbarländer, es ist nunmal normal das die meisten Flüchtlinge dorthin fliehen werden, das immer so und ehrlich, Länder wie die Türkei und die Arabischen Emirate haben es auch verdient das die meisten Flüchtlinge dort aufschlagen, immerhin sind die mit maßgeblich dafür verantwortlich das der IS sich dort so wunderbar entfalten konnte und so gut erstarkt ist.



Länder wie Türkei und Emirate besitzen nicht das nötige KnowHow und Kompetenzen die so eine Menschenmasse über längere Zeit gerecht versorgen könnte. Unsere Organisationen müssen für so was besser finanziert und ausgestattet werden oder wir schicken diesen Ländern das Material. Beides passiert nur bedingt. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ja dem Versagen die Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge wieder in ihre Heimat abzuschieben, weil die tausenden die da durch den Tunnel nach England wollen sind garantiert nicht alles Kriegsflüchtlinge sondern hauptsächlich Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge.



Würden wir Afrika nicht ausbeuten gäbe es auch weniger Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge oder ? Dieser Kontinent ist doch wegen Subventionen und westlichen Konzernen im Weltmarkt praktisch null vertreten. Die haben doch nichtmal eine richtige Wirtschaft wenn sie gefühlte 95% ihrer Rohstoffe für low an den Westen liefern müssen und es verboten bekommen zu produzieren. Aber Flüchtlinge vor England dann auf die Titelseite ... 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die Flüchtlinge in irgendwelchen Zeltstädten leiden in der Regel keinen Hunger, die Grundversorgung mit Lebensmitteln ist mit internationaler Hilfe meist sichergestellt, es geht viel mehr darum das es natürlich trotzdem keine Zustände sind um Leute über Jahre so leben zu lassen da für Dinge wie Schulbildung, medizinische Versorgung und Sanitäre Anlagen meist nur sehr rudimentär gesorgt ist und die Leute dort im Grunde kein wirkliches gesellschaftliches Leben mehr haben und nur von einem Tag zum nässten vegitieren in der Erwartung das sie wieder zurück können.



In meinem Artikel steht ganz klar dass Gelder für die Nahrungsmittel fehlten, wegen Ignoranz der arabischen Liga. Verstehe auch dass das dauerhafte Fixkosten sind, und keine Almosen. Organisationen brauchen hunderte von Millionen Euros um dauerhaft fungieren zu können. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wenn es mal soweit ist das im Mittelmeer 1 mio. Menschen ertrinken wirst du im gleichen Atemzug auch 8 - 12 Millionen Flüchtlinge haben die es schaffen an europäische Küsten zu gelangen. Bin ja mal gespannt wie die Leute dann reagieren wen jedes Jahr 8 - 12 Millionen Flüchtlinge nach Europa kommen die hier bleiben möchten wo wir jetzt schon alleine in Deutschland bei etwas unter 400k Flüchtlingen eine jährliche Belastung von 5 Mrd. Euro an Ausgaben haben.
> Wäre mal interessant zu sehen wann die Stimmung für Einwanderung selbst bei Beführwortern kippen würde...



Wie wäre es mal mit realer Wirtschaftshilfe ? Und wen interessiert eigentlich die Stimmung dort ? Dich anscheinend nicht so besonders wa ? ....


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. August 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Ist dir klar was es heisst 1 Mio Menschen medizinisch zu versorgen und sie zu ernähren ? Libanon ist komplett überfordert und in diesen Zeltstädten fehlt es an allem, so gut sieht die Unterstützung in der Realität aus. Hilfe basiert auf freiem Willen, was meinst du wieviel Personal aus Europa freiwillig für ein Jahr in so eine Zeltstadt zieht ? Ganz schön naiv deine Annahme ein bisscheln mehr einlesen würde sicher nicht schaden.



Und das ist jetzt Europas Problem, weil?



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Länder wie Türkei und Emirate besitzen nicht das nötige KnowHow und Kompetenzen die so eine Menschenmasse über längere Zeit gerecht versorgen könnte. Unsere Organisationen müssen für so was besser finanziert und ausgestattet werden oder wir schicken diesen Ländern das Material. Beides passiert nur bedingt.



Oder wir machen gar nichts und sicher einfach nur unsere Außengrenzen. Was ist denn an der Alternative so verkehrt?



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Würden wir Afrika nicht ausbeuten gäbe es auch weniger Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge oder ? Dieser Kontinent ist doch wegen Subventionen und westlichen Konzernen im Weltmarkt praktisch null vertreten. Die haben doch nichtmal eine richtige Wirtschaft wenn sie gefühlte 95% ihrer Rohstoffe für low an den Westen liefern müssen und es verboten bekommen zu produzieren. Aber Flüchtlinge vor England dann auf die Titelseite ...



Merkwürdig, die afrikanischen Länder sind im Durchschnitt seit 50-70 Jahren unabhängig. Könnte es möglich sein, dass diese Länder für ihre Probleme seit diesen 50-70 Jahren vielleicht selbst verantwortlich sind? 



behemoth85 schrieb:


> In meinem Artikel steht ganz klar dass Gelder für die Nahrungsmittel fehlten, wegen Ignoranz der arabischen Liga. Verstehe auch dass das dauerhafte Fixkosten sind, und keine Almosen. Organisationen brauchen hunderte von Millionen Euros um dauerhaft fungieren zu können.



Und warum sollen wir die jetzt noch mal bezahlen? 



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mal mit realer Wirtschaftshilfe ? Und wen interessiert eigentlich die Stimmung dort ? Dich anscheinend nicht so besonders wa ? ....



Auch hier die Frage. Warum sollen wir Wirtschaftshilfe leisten? Wo ist das der volkswirtschaftliche Nutzen für uns?


----------



## Leob12 (3. August 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Darum bekommen Länder wie der Libanon ja auch Unterstützung von Organisationen wie dem arabischen roten Halbmond, dem roten Kreuz und anderen Organisationen, sowie anderen Ländern um die Flüchtlinge aufnehmen und versorgen zu können.


Ach so, deswegen ist es natürlich nicht weniger lächerlich wenn ein Land, welches ~5,5 Mio Einwohner besitzt, mal eben über eine Million Flüchtlinge aufnimmt und man sich in Deutschland bei nichtmal der Hälfte davon schon in die Hosen macht und sich aufführt als wären schon 40 Mio Flüchtlinge da und ganz Afrika würde auf Lampedusa warten um nach Deutschland zu kommen. 
Mal ganz davon zu schweigen das Libanon 2006 einen Krieg überstanden hat. 
Von den anderen Folgen für den Libanon mal ganz abgesehen. 
Eine Million syrische Flüchtlinge im Libanon | www.unhcr.ch



> Das sind nunmal die Nachbarländer, es ist nunmal normal das die meisten Flüchtlinge dorthin fliehen werden, das immer so und ehrlich, Länder wie die Türkei und die Arabischen Emirate haben es auch verdient das die meisten Flüchtlinge dort aufschlagen, immerhin sind die mit maßgeblich dafür verantwortlich das der IS sich dort so wunderbar entfalten konnte und so gut erstarkt ist.


Es sind ohnehin die meisten Flüchtlinge dort und die Türkei nimmt sie ja eh auf. Oder nicht? 
Allerdings sind auch europäische Länder nicht ganz unschuldig. Alle waren sie froh als sich jemand gegen Assad erhoben hat, man hat die angeblich gemäßigten Rebellen unterstützt. Blöd nur das diese Rebellen dann plötzlich dem nicht so gemäßigten IS beigetreten sind. 



> Ja dem Versagen die Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge wieder in ihre Heimat abzuschieben, weil die tausenden die da durch den Tunnel nach England wollen sind garantiert nicht alles Kriegsflüchtlinge sondern hauptsächlich Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge.


Genauso wie nach Europa überhaupt hauptsächlich Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge kommen? Zahlen hast du dazu aber nicht zufällig oder?
Wieviele Flüchtlinge haben die Inselbewohner eigentlich schon aufgenommen? Die waren doch 2003 vorne dabei als es darum ging Hussein zu stürzen und möglichst viel Kapital aus dem Irak zu schlagen. 



> Wenn es mal soweit ist das im Mittelmeer 1 mio. Menschen ertrinken wirst du im gleichen Atemzug auch 8 - 12 Millionen Flüchtlinge haben die es schaffen an europäische Küsten zu gelangen. Bin ja mal gespannt wie die Leute dann reagieren wen jedes Jahr 8 - 12 Millionen Flüchtlinge nach Europa kommen die hier bleiben möchten wo wir jetzt schon alleine in Deutschland bei etwas unter 400k Flüchtlingen eine jährliche Belastung von 5 Mrd. Euro an Ausgaben haben.
> Wäre mal interessant zu sehen wann die Stimmung für Einwanderung selbst bei Beführwortern kippen würde...


Ich wäre gespannt wie die Europäer reagieren würde wenn irgendeine Supermacht wie China oder USA denkt, ok, beuten wir jetzt mal den Kontinent aus. Ach warte, zum Glück gibts bei uns nichts, was von Interesse sein könnte. 
Das viele Menschen in Europa ihr Glück versuchen ist doch logisch, wenn ihnen in ihrem Heimatland die Lebensgrundlage entzogen wird. 
Man kann eben nicht immer sagen: "Hey, wir wollen zwar eure Rohstoffe möglichst billig haben, aber ihr bleibt gefälligst auf eurem Kontinent".


----------



## behemoth85 (3. August 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Merkwürdig, die afrikanischen Länder sind im Durchschnitt seit 50-70 Jahren unabhängig. Könnte es möglich sein, dass diese Länder für ihre Probleme seit diesen 50-70 Jahren vielleicht selbst verantwortlich sind?



Merkwürdig ist dass Menschen wie du sich in Themen äussern zu denen sie allen Anschein nach null Information besitzen. An der Stelle bitte ich um Entschuldigung mich nicht auf so ignorantes Niveau herunterziehen lassen zu wollen und vermerke auf die sensationell gute Dokumentation: "Lets make money"

Nach dem Ansehen dieser dürfen wir gerne diskutieren ansonsten macht es derzeit schlicht keinen Sinn dir zu antworten weil ich noch nicht ganz fassen kann was du da gerade zu mir geschrieben hast


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. August 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Merkwürdig ist dass Menschen wie du sich in Themen äussern zu denen sie allen Anschein nach null Information besitzen.



Es tut mir leid, ich wusste nicht, dass du die Autorität in diesem Forum bist, wer sich zum Thema äußern darf und wer nicht. Ich bitte das vielmals zu entschuldigen.



behemoth85 schrieb:


> An der Stelle bitte ich um Entschuldigung mich nicht auf so ignorantes Niveau herunterziehen lassen zu wollen und vermerke auf die sensationell gute Dokumentation: "Lets make money"



Es ist natürlich auch leichter den gegenüber ein ignorantes Niveau zu unterstellen, als auf die Antworten einzugehen.



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Nach dem Ansehen dieser dürfen wir gerne diskutieren ansonsten macht es derzeit schlicht keinen Sinn dir zu antworten weil ich noch nicht ganz fassen kann was du da gerade zu mir geschrieben hast



Wenn du es nicht fassen kannst, dann frag doch einfach nach, wenn dich gewissen Stellen meiner Argumentation überfordern. Ich helfe gerne aus.


----------



## behemoth85 (3. August 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es tut mir leid, ich wusste nicht, dass du die Autorität in diesem Forum bist, wer sich zum Thema äußern darf und wer nicht. Ich bitte das vielmals zu entschuldigen.



Das wäre mir auch neu, allerdings musst du dich nicht entschuldigen  



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es ist natürlich auch leichter den gegenüber ein ignorantes Niveau zu unterstellen, als auf die Antworten einzugehen.



Nicht so leicht wie Unsinn zu behaupten ohne es zu merken, und den guten Tip einer sehr schulenden Dokumentation erst garnicht in der Kritik zu erwähnen. Dir wird doch klar sein dass du da in 2 Stunden mehr Fakten über den Kapitalsimus erfährst als in meinen Zeilen ? Willst du diekutieten oder willst du wissen ? Schau den Film ... 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn du es nicht fassen kannst, dann frag doch einfach nach, wenn dich gewissen Stellen meiner Argumentation überfordern. Ich helfe gerne aus.



Gucke doch einfach den Film


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. August 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Das wäre mir auch neu, allerdings musst du dich nicht entschuldigen



Warum führst du dich dann auf, als wärst du die Autorität für diesen Thread?



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Nicht so leicht wie Unsinn zu behaupten ohne es zu merken, und den guten Tip einer sehr schulenden Dokumentation erst garnicht in der Kritik zu erwähnen. Dir wird doch klar sein dass du da in 2 Stunden mehr Fakten über den Kapitalsimus erfährst als in meinen Zeilen ? Willst du diekutieten oder willst du wissen ? Schau den Film ...



Ich brauche keine zusätzliche Dokumentation über den Kapitalismus sehen, um zu wissen wie er funktioniert. 

Zumal mir das sehen dieser Dokumentation keiner der Fragen beantworten wird, die ich direkt an * dich * gerichtet habe.


----------



## Nightslaver (3. August 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Ist dir klar was es heisst 1 Mio Menschen medizinisch zu versorgen und sie zu ernähren ? Libanon ist komplett überfordert und in diesen Zeltstädten fehlt es an allem, so gut sieht die Unterstützung in der Realität aus. Hilfe basiert auf freiem Willen, was meinst du wieviel Personal aus Europa freiwillig für ein Jahr in so eine Zeltstadt zieht ? Ganz schön naiv deine Annahme ein bisscheln mehr einlesen würde sicher nicht schaden.



Naivität kann man höstens dir vorwerfen. Wen es dort an allem fehlt ist die Frage wo die Hilfsgüter landen, vermutlich versickern die mal wieder in irgendwelchen dubiosen Kanälen, wäre nicht das erste mal gab es bei humanitären Hilfsmaßnahmen in Afrika immer wieder, sind dann meist später auf dem Schwarzmarkt zum Verkauf wieder aufgetaucht, und auch nach dem verherrenden Tsunami 2004 in Asien sind viele Hilfsgüter und Hilfsgelder einfach unterwegs verschwunden. Das Problem dürfte also nicht so sehr die der mangelnde Umfang an Hilfslieferungen sein als viel mehr die Sicherstellung das die auch da landen wo sie hinsollen.
Also bevor du jemanden Naivität vorwirfst und bemängelst das er sich mit dem Thema nicht befassen würde solltest du vieleicht mal dein Hirn einschalten und dich selbst mal mit der Thematik genauer beschäftigen. 



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Länder wie Türkei und Emirate besitzen nicht das nötige KnowHow und Kompetenzen die so eine Menschenmasse über längere Zeit gerecht versorgen könnte. Unsere Organisationen müssen für so was besser finanziert und ausgestattet werden oder wir schicken diesen Ländern das Material. Beides passiert nur bedingt.



Völliger Schwachsinn was du da von dir gibst, die Türkei hat das notwenide knowhow um große Menschenmengen über längere Zeit zu versorgen, haben genug Erfahrung mit großen Katastrophen wie Erdbeben, und auch zu unterhalten, die Emirate sowieso und wo es an knowhow scheitern sollte besitzt man das notwendige Geld um sich selbiges einzukaufen. Fakt ist beide Partein sind maßgeblich an den Zuständen dort unten beteiligt und haben dafür gesorgt das die so sind wie sie im Moment sind, also muss man auch mit den Konsequenzen leben und nicht jammern das Ausland sollte doch mal helfen und am liebsten einen großen Teil der Last abnehmen. Wer meint seine politischen Interessen mit solch dubiosen und gefährlichen Organisationen wie dem IS durchsetzen zu wollen der muss sich bewust sein das das dabei auch Millionen Flüchtlinge bei rumkommen für die man eine "Verantwortung" hat der man sich nicht entziehen sollte und kann.



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Würden wir Afrika nicht ausbeuten gäbe es auch weniger Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge oder ? Dieser Kontinent ist doch wegen Subventionen und westlichen Konzernen im Weltmarkt praktisch null vertreten. Die haben doch nichtmal eine richtige Wirtschaft wenn sie gefühlte 95% ihrer Rohstoffe für low an den Westen liefern müssen und es verboten bekommen zu produzieren. Aber Flüchtlinge vor England dann auf die Titelseite ...



Völlig einseitige Betrachtungsweise die so nicht richtig sein dürfte. Ja Europa nutzt Afrika für billige Arbeitskräfte, Anbauflächen und Rohstoffe, aber um sich ausnutzen zu lassen gehören immer 2, die die versuchen jemanden auszunutzen und die die meinen davon profitieren zu können indem sie das unterstützen so wie das bei vielen afrikanischen Regierungen der Fall ist, den oh Wunder, Afrika wird vor allem dort von internationalen Firmen ausgebeutet wo die Länder sowieso schon zimlich instabil sind und korrupte Machthaber oder Diktatoren an der Macht sind die sich mit dem Geld der Konzerne selbst bereichern und ihr Land vor die Hunde gehen lassen, den merkwürdiger und wundersamer Weise in Südafrika und Namibia funktioniert das alles so halbwegs und besitzt man sowas wie einen halbwegs funktionierenden Staat und eine Wirtschaft.
Also selbst wenn alle Konzerne ihre ausbeuterischen Methoden einstellen würden, in weiten Teilen Afrikas würde sich kaum etwas an den Zuständen ändern, da die Probleme nicht nur durch das Ausland verursacht werden.



behemoth85 schrieb:


> In meinem Artikel steht ganz klar dass Gelder für die Nahrungsmittel fehlten, wegen Ignoranz der arabischen Liga. Verstehe auch dass das dauerhafte Fixkosten sind, und keine Almosen. Organisationen brauchen hunderte von Millionen Euros um dauerhaft fungieren zu können.



Ja dann sollte die internationale Gemeinschaft mal Druck auf die arabische Liga ausüben, weil das Geld um das zu bezahlen haben die Dicke mit ihren hunderten Milliarden Dollar aus den Ölgeschäften und wer sowas wie den IS über Jahre mit Geld und Waffen unterstüzt der hat auch die Zeche zu zahlen. 



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mal mit realer Wirtschaftshilfe ? Und wen interessiert eigentlich die Stimmung dort ? Dich anscheinend nicht so besonders wa ? ....



Nein, Stimmungen interessieren mich nicht, dazu bin ich viel zu sehr pragmatisch eingestellt. Mich interessieren Fakten, Daten und Lösungsmöglichkeiten und ein Fakt ist das die Türkei, die USA und die Staaten der arabischen Halbinsel für die Zustände dort unten verantwortlich sind und folglich sind in einer pragmatischen Welt auch diese Staaten dazu angehalten sich um die Folgen zu kümmern und nicht wir, es reicht schon das wir uns dort humanitär und mit Waffen angagieren, auch wen man das vieleicht noch was ausbauen könnte, und um die Flüchtlinge kümmern die hierher kommen.
Das einzige was wir machen müssten, dazu hat die europäische Politik aber nicht den Mumm, ist die USA, die Türkei, ect. endlich in die Verantwortung für Syrien und Iraq zu nehmen, damit die endlich ihrer Verantwortung nachkommen sich dort um die Menschen zu kümmern die sie in diese Lage gebracht haben.


----------



## BlackAcetal (3. August 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Ich finde, man muss ganz klar zwischen Wirtschaftsflüchtlingen unterscheiden wie die die jetzt aus dem Balkan kommen und die, die wegen ihres Glaubens z.B von der ISIS gejagt wurden.
Man sollte politischen Flüchtlingen auch helfen solange sie auch tolerant uns gegenüber sind und sich anpassen können. 
Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge sollten sofort wieder rausgeworfen werden, weil sie den Staat nur ausnutzen....


----------



## behemoth85 (3. August 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Warum führst du dich dann auf, als wärst du die Autorität für diesen Thread?



Warum hast du eine so komische Definition meiner Ausführung ?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Zumal mir das sehen dieser Dokumentation keiner der Fragen beantworten wird, die ich direkt an * dich * gerichtet habe.



Da nicht du es bist der mich überfordern würde, sondern dein Unwissen über die kapitalistische Ausbeutung Afrikas die man glasklar aus deinen Aussagen entnimmt (wie dass Afrika selbst schuld sei für seine Unwirtschafltichkeit), lautet meine einzige Antwort weiterhin: Schaue den Film "lets make money" welcher dir besser erklärt warum deine Aussagen in den Vorposts ignorant sind, als ich es kann. Dazu würde dieses Thema den hiesigen Ramen sprengen weil es nur Begleitthematik ist und nicht der Threadfokus.


----------



## Cleriker (3. August 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Behemoth, 
jetzt machst du dich selbst lächerlich. Wie ein amerikanisches Schulkind. Einen Film gesehen und daraus nicht nur eine einseitige Meinung bilden, nein... anderen auch noch unterstellen sie hätten weniger Ahnung als die, die dieses weltweit als Kulturgut anerkannte Stück Weisheit gesehen haben. 

Der Film ist nicht schlecht, aber ist halt wie viele Dokumentationen sehr einseitig und flach.

Wenn du dir Wissen aneignen möchtest, dass hilft eine Meinung zu bilden, die es wert ist so vermessen vertreten zu werden, dann schau dir sehr viele dieser Dokus an und dann mindestens genau so viele die das Gegenteil/eine andere Meinung belegen sollen und dann schau dir die Situation vorort an. Wenn du das getan hast, denke über das erfahrene nach, überlege ob du eine Lösung weißt und wie groß die Chancen stehen etwaiges zu ändern und bilde dir dann eine Meinung.

Einfach nur für irgendwas Partei ergreifen und es herausposaunen ist einfach, das machen linke, rechte und allgemein Extremisten jeglicher Art auch gerne.
Weiterbringen tut es aber nicht.

Leob und behemoth, 
was tut ihr im speziellen für diese Menschen? Welche finanziellen Mittel wendet ihr auf, welche Möglichkeiten stellt ihr ihnen zur Verfügung? Wie viel Zeit verbringt ihr vorort? Vielleicht kann der ein oder andere aus euren Taten lernen...


----------



## Nightslaver (3. August 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Genauso wie nach Europa überhaupt hauptsächlich Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge kommen? Zahlen hast du dazu aber nicht zufällig oder?
> Wieviele Flüchtlinge haben die Inselbewohner eigentlich schon aufgenommen? Die waren doch 2003 vorne dabei als es darum ging Hussein zu stürzen und möglichst viel Kapital aus dem Irak zu schlagen.



Ich kann dir mit keinem Link dienen, aber im Fernsehn lief gestern Nacht in den öffentlich rechtlichen ein Bericht wo über die Flüchtlingsproblematik geredet wurde. Im Bericht hieß es das nach offziellen Zahlen dieses Jahr bereits, bis Juli, 279.000 Flüchtlinge einen Asylantrag in Deutschland gestellt haben, nach inoffiziellen Zahlen sollen es sogar 369.000 sein. Laut Behördenangaben wurden davon gut 2/3 als Wirschaftsflüchtlinge eingestuft, was je nach Zahlen 184.000 Personen, oder aber halt 243.000 Personen wären.
Von daher würde sich demnach auch die Aussage bestätigen das die meisten Menschen die her kommen Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge sind und nur eine Minderheit von 1/3 der Menschen die hierher kommen Kriegsflüchtlinge und politisch verfolgte Menschen sind.


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. August 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Warum hast du eine so komische Definition meiner Ausführung ?



Weil du Leute, die nicht deiner Meinung sind, fehlende Ahnung und Ignoranz unterstellst. Und dich damit aufführst, als wärst du hier die Autorität für richtige und falsche Meinung.



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Da nicht du es bist der mich überfordern würde, sondern dein Unwissen über die kapitalistische Ausbeutung Afrikas die man glasklar aus deinen Aussagen entnimmt (wie dass Afrika selbst schuld sei für seine Unwirtschafltichkeit), lautet meine einzige Antwort weiterhin: Schaue den Film "lets make money" welcher dir besser erklärt warum deine Aussagen in den Vorposts ignorant sind, als ich es kann. Dazu würde dieses Thema den hiesigen Ramen sprengen weil es nur Begleitthematik ist und nicht der Threadfokus.



1. Der Film behandelt (dazu noch sehr oberflächlich) das allgemeine Finanzsystem und nicht die Ausbeutung Afrikas im speziellen.

2. Ich wüsste nicht, dass eine Dokumentation alleine die Wahrheit gepachtet hätte.

3. Würdest du dich auskennen, wie du behauptest, wüsstest du, dass insbesondere die USA und China Afrika "ausbeuten" und dann erst Europa kommt.

4. Natürlich kann man Ländern, die seit 50-70 Jahren (immerhin 2-3 Generationen) unabhängig sind, eine Mitschuld bis Eigenschuld unterstellen.

5. Und das ist der wichtigste Punkt. Warum soll ich mit meinem Geld und Land für "Ausbeutungen" herhalten, die lange vor meiner Geburt stattgefunden haben?

Wenn es dich so stört was passiert, dann a) spende, b) geh in die Politik und ändere was c) geh vor Ort und ändere was oder d) stell deine eigenes Haus/Wohnung zur Verfügung.

Aber hör auf dich als Moralinstanz aufzuspielen und anderen gegen ihren Willen vorzuschreiben, wie sie mit Problemen umzugehen haben.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich kann dir mit keinem Link dienen, aber im Fernsehn lief gestern Nacht in den öffentlich rechtlichen ein Bericht wo über die Flüchtlingsproblematik geredet wurde. Im Bericht Hieß es das nach offziellen Zahlen das dieses Jahr bereits, bis Juli, 279.000 Flüchtlinge einen Asylantrag in Deutschland gestellt haben, nach inoffiziellen Zahlen sollen es sogar 369.000 sein. Laut Behördenangaben sollen davon gut 2/3 als Wirschaftsflüchtlinge eingestuft worden, was je nach Zahlen 184.000 Personen, oder aber halt 243.000 Personen wären.
> Von daher würde sich demnach auch die Aussage bestätigen das die meisten Menschen die her kommen Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge sind und nur eine Minderheit von 1/3 der Menschen die hierher kommen.



Die Hälfte der für dieses Jahr erwarteten ca. 500.000 "Flüchtlinge" kommen von Balkan, und von denen kann ca. 1 % auf Asyl hoffen. Und der Rest dürfte nach der Drittstaatenregelung sowieso kein Asyl bekommen.


----------



## Leob12 (3. August 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Ich finde, man muss ganz klar zwischen Wirtschaftsflüchtlingen unterscheiden wie die die jetzt aus dem Balkan kommen und die, die wegen ihres Glaubens z.B von der ISIS gejagt wurden.
> Man sollte politischen Flüchtlingen auch helfen solange sie auch tolerant uns gegenüber sind und sich anpassen können.
> Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge sollten sofort wieder rausgeworfen werden, weil sie den Staat nur ausnutzen....


Nein, man muss politischen Flüchtlingen helfen, ganz egal ob sie sich nun wie ein Sachse oder ein Syrer benehmen.

Hier mal ein paar Zahlen: 
Hintergrund: FlÃ¼chtlinge in Deutschland (Seite 6)| NDR.de - Nachrichten


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. August 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Nein, man muss politischen Flüchtlingen helfen, ganz egal ob sie sich nun wie ein Sachse oder ein Syrer benehmen.



Und jetzt die Preisfrage.

Wie kommen Syrer ins Land ohne gegen die Drittstaatenregelung zu verstoßen? Ergo, kein Anspruch auf Asyl bei uns. Warum ist das so schwer zu verstehen?


----------



## behemoth85 (3. August 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Naivität kann man höstens dir vorwerfen. Wen es dort an allem fehlt ist die Frage wo die Hilfsgüter landen, vermutlich versickern die mal wieder in irgendwelchen dubiosen Kanälen, wäre nicht das erste mal gab es bei humanitären Hilfsmaßnahmen in Afrika immer wieder, sind dann meist später auf dem Schwarzmarkt zum Verkauf wieder aufgetaucht, und auch nach dem verherrenden Tsunami 2004 in Asien sind viele Hilfsgüter und Hilfsgelder einfach unterwegs verschwunden. Das Problem dürfte also nicht so sehr die der mangelnde Umfang an Hilfslieferungen sein als viel mehr die Sicherstellung das die auch da landen wo sie hinsollen.
> Also bevor du jemanden Naivität vorwirfst und bemängelst das er sich mit dem Thema nicht befassen würde solltest du vieleicht mal dein Hirn einschalten und dich selbst mal mit der Thematik genauer beschäftigen.



Bevor du mir Unkenntnis vorwirfst mache dir hier mal die Relationen von über 3 Mio Menschen klar, laut Dunkelziffer noch viel mehr, in Staaten die wesentlich weniger entwickelt sind als unsere.  Hier ist von Übersiedlung die Rede und nicht von regionalen Erdbeben, die Türkei selbst ist auf lange Zeit auch nicht bereit noch mehr Menschen aufzunehmen ohne Hilfe, wovon träumst du nachts ? Alleine die Wasserversorgung in ohnehin schon wasserknappen Regionen grenzt an logistischer Meisterleistung. Willst mir jetzt noch erzählen der Libanon macht das mit links oder wie ? Überfordert lautet das Schlagwort und wir meckern über Afrikaner am Ärmelkanal... Relationen ... wenn wir nicht beginnen über unsere eigenen Grenzen hinauszudenken dann hast du bald deine 8-12 Mio Flüchtlinge jährlich in der EU. Solche Ländern darf man nicht alleine lassen sonst kommen immer mehr von ihnen zu uns, eine einfache Konsequenz. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Völlig einseitige Betrachtungsweise die so nicht richtig sein dürfte. Ja Europa nutzt Afrika für billige Arbeitskräfte, Anbauflächen und Rohstoffe, aber um sich ausnutzen zu lassen gehören immer 2, die die versuchen jemanden auszunutzen und die die meinen davon profitieren zu können indem sie das unterstützen so wie das bei vielen afrikanischen Regierungen der Fall ist, den oh Wunder, Afrika wird vor allem dort von internationalen Firmen ausgebeutet wo die Länder sowieso schon zimlich instabil sind und korrupte Machthaber oder Diktatoren an der Macht sind die sich mit dem Geld der Konzerne selbst bereichern und ihr Land vor die Hunde gehen lassen, den merkwürdiger und wundersamer Weise in Südafrika und Namibia funktioniert das alles so halbwegs und besitzt man sowas wie einen halbwegs funktionierenden Staat und eine Wirtschaft.
> Also selbst wenn alle Konzerne ihre ausbeuterischen Methoden einstellen würden, in weiten Teilen Afrikas würde sich kaum etwas an den Zuständen ändern, da die Probleme nicht nur durch das Ausland verursacht werden.



Nein, völliger Schwachsinn was du da von dir gibst. Die die versuchen auszunutzen nutzen so aus dass der Zweite nichts anderes machen kann als sich auszunutzen zu lassen, so die reale Praxis in Afrika der letzten Jahrzehnte. Die USA so wie aber auch viele europäische Länder boten afrikanischen Staaten Kredite an um ihre Wirtschaft und Infastruktur zu verbessern, allerdings zu so hohen Zinsen dass es meist klar war dass sie niemals zurückgezahlt werden konnten. Somit kaufte man sich Afrika einfach, subventionierte die Produktion durch meines Erachtens nach menschenverachtende Auflagen und als sie nach einer Zeit zahlungsunfähig wurden, sicherte man sich Bezahlung durch Rohstoffe... zur Witzpreisen. Das ist ein Totalausverkauf und Wirtschaftsdikatur. Die Methoden mögen von Land zu Land verschieden sein und dass Koruption bei afrikanischen Bedinungen und gekaufte Politiker in Afrika keine Besonderheit sind ist auch allseits bekannt. Das allerdings als Erklärung zu nehmen diese Staaten wollen sich ja selbst ruinieren ist eine Frechheit ohne Gleichen. Hier solltest du mal dein Gehirn anschalten und nicht ich. Das mag für dich als einseitige Berichterstattung wirken weil es nunmal eine einseitige Ausbeutung ist.  



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ja dann sollte die internationale Gemeinschaft mal Druck auf die arabische Liga ausüben, weil das Geld um das zu bezahlen haben die Dicke mit ihren hunderten Milliarden Dollar aus den Ölgeschäften und wer sowas wie den IS über Jahre mit Geld und Waffen unterstüzt der hat auch die Zeche zu zahlen.



Wäre schön wenn sie davon beeindruckt wären... 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nein, Stimmungen interessieren mich nicht, dazu bin ich viel zu sehr pragmatisch eingestellt. Mich interessieren Fakten, Daten und Lösungsmöglichkeiten und ein Fakt ist das die Türkei, die USA und die Staaten der arabischen Halbinsel für die Zustände dort unten verantwortlich sind und folglich sind in einer pragmatischen Welt auch diese Staaten dazu angehalten sich um die Folgen zu kümmern und nicht wir, es reicht schon das wir uns dort humanitär und mit Waffen angagieren, auch wen man das vieleicht noch was ausbauen könnte, und um die Flüchtlinge kümmern die hierher kommen.
> Das einzige was wir machen müssten, dazu hat die europäische Politik aber nicht den Mumm, ist die USA, die Türkei, ect. endlich in die Verantwortung für Syrien und Iraq zu nehmen, damit die endlich ihrer Verantwortung nachkommen sich dort um die Menschen zu kümmern die sie in diese Lage gebracht haben.



Auf mich wirkst du keineswegs pragmatisch  Wenn dich Daten und Fakten interessieren dann schaue dir mal an zu welchen Preisen wir Metalle wie Kupfer, Gold, Aluminium usw aus Afrika beziehen und wieviel Tonnen im Jahr und dann werde mal pragmatisch ... Tut mir leid aber ich kann hier nur mit dem Kopf schütteln bei deiner Sichtweise.

Veranwortung haben in erster Linie die welche Grund der Misswirtschaft und daraus resultierenden Folgen, für jedes subventionierte afrikanisches Land, sind. Wir gehören nunmal in den Klub der Selbstbediener. 

Die USA kann kein Land der Welt in die Verantwortung ziehen weil es sich gleich mit in die Verantwortung ziehen müsste. Deshalb, weil wenn alle falsch dann dürfen auch alle falsch,  sind Mittel und Güter auf der Welt so sch.... ungerecht verteilt.


----------



## behemoth85 (3. August 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Weil du Leute, die nicht deiner Meinung sind, fehlende Ahnung und Ignoranz unterstellst. Und dich damit aufführst, als wärst du hier die Autorität für richtige und falsche Meinung.



Die Ausbeutung Afrikas ist keine Frage der Meinungen sondern der Fakten. Da nach deinen Aussagen man entnehmen muss dass dir keine geläufig sind ist dir Ignoranz vorzuwerfen so lange du auf umgekehrte Tatsachen zu schließen versuchst. Um das festzustellen muss man auch keine Autorität sein und deine Definition ist weiterhin einfach nur schräg.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> 1. Der Film behandelt (dazu noch sehr oberflächlich) das allgemeine Finanzsystem und nicht die Ausbeutung Afrikas im speziellen.
> 
> 2. Ich wüsste nicht, dass eine Dokumentation alleine die Wahrheit gepachtet hätte.
> 
> ...



1. Das habe ich auch nicht behauptet, jedoch gibt dieser Film ganz anders als du sagst eben nicht oberflächlig, sondern tief Einblick in die kapitalistische Ausbeutung der dritten Welt. Afrika wird meiner Erinnerung nach 1/3 des Films gewitmet indem die Methodik, das Zustandekommen und die Folgen von der vom Westen aufgezwungenen Diktatur zusammengefasst. 

2. Ich wüsste nicht was an dieser Dokumentation inhaltlich zu bemängeln wäre. Im Gegenteil sie erfreute sich hoher Popularität für Art und Weise der Behandlung der Thematik. Es gibt somit keinen Grund den Inhalt nicht als Teil der Realität anzunehmen, es wäre ignorant das zu tun. 

3. Würdest du dich auskennen würdest du wissen dass China afrikanische Staaten nicht subventioniert, sondern nur Geschäfte macht dazu noch auch auf fairen bzw besseren Bedinungen wie der Westen. Die USA betreiben ihre Afrikakampagne seit gut einem Jahrzehnt nut mit einer anderen Strategie, Sunshinepolitic. Afrika verdankt China mehr als uns. Auch wenn Europa erst dahinterkommt, ist das bestimmt nicht aus Liebe oder ? Dass das erwähnenswert für dich ist, ist aus meiner Warte wieder mal so ein Indiz für Ignoranz. 

4. Deffiniere unabhängig. Ist Griechenland jetzt unabhängig ? Wie weit sind Verschuldette unabhängig ? Wenn ein Land dazugewzungen ist 97% seiner Rohstoffe zur nichtmal 1/10 vom Weltmarktpreis zu verscherbeln, nennst du immernoch unabhängig ? Da haben wir wieder diese Igrnoranzgeschichte, nur erwähnt wegen deinem Unverständnis... 

5. Eigentlich müsste ich hier jetzt nochmal die Ignoranz erwähnen, aber ich mach es mal kurz  Weil du heute immernoch davon profitierst, und diese Ländern weiterhin überwiegend bitterarm sind. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn es dich so stört was passiert, dann a) spende, b) geh in die Politik und ändere was c) geh vor Ort und ändere was oder d) stell deine eigenes Haus/Wohnung zur Verfügung.
> 
> Aber hör auf dich als Moralinstanz aufzuspielen und anderen gegen ihren Willen vorzuschreiben, wie sie mit Problemen umzugehen haben.



Mich stört tatsächlich dass so etwas auf der Welt passiert, und ich könnte brechen dass jemand wie du den es eben nicht juckt, mir das noch vorwirft.
Ich habe schon Geld gespendet so wie Blut und verzichte mitlerweile auf bekannte Marken. Beschäme mich also nicht und gewöhne dich dran wenn es so arrogante Leute wie dich geben wird sich auch Menschen zu Wort melden die noch moralisch denken. Was du als Moralapostel abtuest erachte ich glücklicherweise noch als meine Realität.


----------



## Cleriker (3. August 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Ich weiß, man sollte sich nicht selbst zitieren, aber irgendwie werde  ich das Gefühl nicht los, dass gewisse User meine Frage übersehen haben.  Deshalb hier:


Cleriker schrieb:


> Leob und behemoth,
> was tut ihr im speziellen für diese Menschen? Welche finanziellen Mittel wendet ihr auf, welche Möglichkeiten stellt ihr ihnen zur Verfügung? Wie viel Zeit verbringt ihr vorort? Vielleicht kann der ein oder andere aus euren Taten lernen...


----------



## Leob12 (3. August 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich weiß, man sollte sich nicht selbst zitieren, aber irgendwie werde  ich das Gefühl nicht los, dass gewisse User meine Frage übersehen haben.  Deshalb hier:



Muss ich mich jetzt rechtfertigen für meine Meinung? Sprich, wenn ich in euren Augen nicht genug für Flüchtlinge mache, dann darf ich meinen Mund gar nicht erst aufmachen, nehme ich an. 

Egal, ich mach es trotzdem: 
Ich spende für Care Österreich, das seit mittlerweile über einem Jahr. 
https://www.care.at/naher-osten/jor...inge-der-syrienkrise-in-jordanien-und-libanon
Dazu hab ich auch ein paar Verwandte überredet, sich zu beteiligen. Insgesamt kommen so 60€ pro Monat zusammen. 
Weiters habe ich an Sammelaktionen (insgesamt 3, aufs letzte Jahr verteilt) für Flüchtlinge in Österreich aber auch für den Libanon mitgeholfen. Unter anderem hab ich die Spenden von meist Pensionisten abgeholt, die sie selbst nicht bringen konnten. 
Vielleicht noch kurz abseits der Flüchtlingsdebatte: Die Flut am Balkan letztes Jahr, da habe ich mit einem Studienkollegen, der von der Flut betroffene Menschen persönlich kennt, auch so eine Sammelaktion durchgeführt, privat, und die gesammelten Dinge wie Decken, Kleidung, Konserven haben wir dann in die etwas abgelegeneren Gebiete gebracht weil sich die internationale Hilfe vorerst auf die größeren Städte konzentriert hat. 

Ich kann dadurch sicher nicht die Welt verbessern, aber trotzdem hilft es mehr als nichts zu tun. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nein, Stimmungen interessieren mich nicht, dazu bin ich viel zu sehr pragmatisch eingestellt. Mich interessieren Fakten, Daten und Lösungsmöglichkeiten und ein Fakt ist das die Türkei, die USA und die Staaten der arabischen Halbinsel für die Zustände dort unten verantwortlich sind und folglich sind in einer pragmatischen Welt auch diese Staaten dazu angehalten sich um die Folgen zu kümmern und nicht wir, es reicht schon das wir uns dort humanitär und mit Waffen angagieren, auch wen man das vieleicht noch was ausbauen könnte, und um die Flüchtlinge kümmern die hierher kommen.
> Das einzige was wir machen müssten, dazu hat die europäische Politik aber nicht den Mumm, ist die USA, die Türkei, ect. endlich in die Verantwortung für Syrien und Iraq zu nehmen, damit die endlich ihrer Verantwortung nachkommen sich dort um die Menschen zu kümmern die sie in diese Lage gebracht haben.


Wenn dich schon nur Fakten interessieren, dann bitte auch in Betracht ziehen das einige europäische Länder den USA bereitwillig in den Irak gefolgt sind, um ein Stück vom Kuchen (Öl/Gas) zu bekommen. Auf die Schnelle fallen mir da Großbritannien, Niederlande und Polen ein. 
Und was glaubst du bewirken diese Waffen vor Ort? Außer das sie mal gegen westliche Soldaten gerichtet sein werden? Waffenlieferungen helfen nur der Rüstungsindustrie, sonst keinem.


----------



## Cleriker (3. August 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Und warum sitzt du faul auf deinem Studienplatz herum (Auf der von dir verlinkten Seite steht übrigens, dass die Aktion schon seit März vorbei ist), statt direkt im Libanon tätig zu werden? Die Antwort ist ganz einfach: So wichtig ist es dir nicht. 
Natürlich darfst du deine Meinung äußern auch wenn du selbst wenig unternimmst, aber hör bitte auf, anderen vorzuwerfen, sie hätten keine Lust zu helfen, oder dergleichen. Die Tatsache dass wir hier darüber reden, statt dort zu sein zeigt deutlich, dass jeder seine Grenze hat. Der eine früher, der andere später. Hier ist keiner besser als irgendjemand anderes!


----------



## Leob12 (3. August 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Hab gewusst das so etwas kommen wird in der Art wie "Warum bist du selbst nicht im Libanon" und das es auf eine Rechtfertigung hinauslaufen wird, nur ist mir das zu dämlich. 
Alle die Geld spenden sind natürlich faule Leute, schon klar. Ohne Geld wäre die Hilfe vor Ort schwieriger, solltest du selbst wissen. 

Wo werfe ich andere vor, keine Lust zu helfen zu haben? Zeig mir das bitte mal. 
Ob jemand hilft oder nicht ist seine Sache, da rede ich keinem rein. Was ich nicht mag sind Rassismen und irgendwelche dämlichen ausländerfeindlichen Sprüche. 

Auch hab ich mich nirgends irgendwie als besser hingestellt, sondern lediglich auf deine Frage geantwortet damit du eine Antwort bekommst, da sie ja auch an mich gerichtet war. 
Das du mir vorwirfst faul auf meinem Studienplatz zu sitzen, ok, wenn du es nötig hast^^


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. August 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Die Ausbeutung Afrikas ist keine Frage der Meinungen sondern der Fakten. Da nach deinen Aussagen man entnehmen muss dass dir keine geläufig sind ist dir Ignoranz vorzuwerfen so lange du auf umgekehrte Tatsachen zu schließen versuchst. Um das festzustellen muss man auch keine Autorität sein und deine Definition ist weiterhin einfach nur schräg.



Also statt Argumente zu bringen, wirst du weiterhin persönlich. Top.

Darüber hinaus, die Situation Afrikas nur auf eine „Ausbeutung“ durch den Westen zu sehen, ist doch ein bisschen Eindimensional, oder?

Kein Wunder das Afrika nicht voran kommt. Die können sich ja immer bequem hinter der Ausrede: „Wir werden ja so schlimm ausgebeutet“ ausruhen. Eigenverantwortung gleich null. 



behemoth85 schrieb:


> 1. Das habe ich auch nicht behauptet, jedoch gibt dieser Film ganz anders als du sagst eben nicht oberflächlig, sondern tief Einblick in die kapitalistische Ausbeutung der dritten Welt. Afrika wird meiner Erinnerung nach 1/3 des Films gewitmet indem die Methodik, das Zustandekommen und die Folgen von der vom Westen aufgezwungenen Diktatur zusammengefasst.



Weil ja das „kommunistische“ China ja nicht ausbeutet 

Alles der böse Kapitalismus.



behemoth85 schrieb:


> 2. Ich wüsste nicht was an dieser Dokumentation inhaltlich zu bemängeln wäre.



Habe ich etwas von bemängeln gesagt? Ich meinte eine Dokumentation allein hat nicht die Wahrheit für sich gepachtet.



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Im Gegenteil sie erfreute sich hoher Popularität für Art und Weise der Behandlung der Thematik.



Frau Merkel erfreut sich auch größer Beliebtheit. Spricht das jetzt für ihre gute Arbeit?



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Es gibt somit keinen Grund den Inhalt nicht als Teil der Realität anzunehmen, es wäre ignorant das zu tun.



Es geht mir auch nicht um den Inhalt. Ich empfehle dir die Schritte, lesen, nachdenken, verstehen.

Es geht mir darum, dass eine Dokumentation allein, nicht die Wahrheit für sich gepachtet hat.

Es war ignorant anzunehmen, dass dem so wäre. Die Welt ist nicht eindimensional und eine Dokumentation alleine erklärt nicht die Welt.



behemoth85 schrieb:


> 3. Würdest du dich auskennen würdest du wissen dass China afrikanische Staaten nicht subventioniert, sondern nur Geschäfte macht dazu noch auch auf fairen bzw besseren Bedinungen wie der Westen. Die USA betreiben ihre Afrikakampagne seit gut einem Jahrzehnt nut mit einer anderen Strategie, Sunshinepolitic. Afrika verdankt China mehr als uns.



Letztendlich macht auch China seine Politik nur um günstiger (sprich unter Marktwert) an die Rohstoffe zu kommen. Bitte wo ist gleich nochmal der Unterschied?




behemoth85 schrieb:


> Auch wenn Europa erst dahinterkommt, ist das bestimmt nicht aus Liebe oder ?



Ach Staaten handeln nicht aus Liebe, sondern aus wirtschaftlichen Interessen? Mensch, was ein Skandal.



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Dass das erwähnenswert für dich ist, ist aus meiner Warte wieder mal so ein Indiz für Ignoranz.



Persönlich werden, weil man keine Argumente hat, die zweite.



behemoth85 schrieb:


> 4. Deffiniere unabhängig. Ist Griechenland jetzt unabhängig ?



Offtopic, aber ja. Oder war es den Griechen verwehrt, ihre Regierung selbst zu wählen? Hat irgendein Kolonialherr den griechischen Ministerpräsidenten bestimmt?



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Wie weit sind Verschuldette unabhängig ?



Deutschland ist mit ca. 80% seines BIPs verschuldet. Sind wird also auch nicht unabhängig?

Japan sogar mit 245% seines BIP (Griechenland nur ca. 170%). Ist Japan auch nicht unabhängig?



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Wenn ein Land dazugewzungen ist 97% seiner Rohstoffe zur nichtmal 1/10 vom Weltmarktpreis zu verscherbeln, nennst du immernoch unabhängig ?



Ach weil afrikanische Länder gezwungen waren, bilaterale Verträge zu unterzeichen?

Wenn ich einen Kredit aufnehme und den nicht zurückzahlen kann, und meine Bank mein Haus versteigert, beutet mich meine Bank dann auch aus?



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Da haben wir wieder diese Igrnoranzgeschichte, nur erwähnt wegen deinem Unverständnis...



Persönlich werden, weil man keine Argumente hat, die dritte.



behemoth85 schrieb:


> 5. Eigentlich müsste ich hier jetzt nochmal die Ignoranz erwähnen, aber ich mach es mal kurz



Persönlich werden, weil man keine Argumente hat, die vierte.



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Weil du heute immernoch davon profitierst, und diese Ländern weiterhin überwiegend bitterarm sind.



Und das alles wegen Gründen die gut 100 bis 150 Jahren vor meiner Geburt passiert sind. Ganz großes Kino. 

Also befürwortest du Sippenhaft, ja? Ich soll für Vorgänge von vor 4 Generationen haften, verstehe ich dich richtig?



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Mich stört tatsächlich dass so etwas auf der Welt passiert, und ich könnte brechen dass jemand wie du den es eben nicht juckt, mir das noch vorwirft.



Das was passiert? Das Menschen hungern? Psst, dass passiert hier auch im reichen Deutschland, aber das kann man nicht so gut vermarkten wie die „armen, armen“ Afrikaner, die nichts für ihr Schicksal können und „böse, böse“ „ausgebeutet“ werden.



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Ich habe schon Geld gespendet so wie Blut und verzichte mitlerweile auf bekannte Marken.



Schön für dich. Ich spende auch Blut. Aber was hat das mit den Flüchtlingen zu tun?



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Beschäme mich also nicht und gewöhne dich dran wenn es so arrogante Leute wie dich geben wird



Persönlich werden, weil man keine Argumente hat, die fünfte.



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Was du als Moralapostel abtuest erachte ich glücklicherweise noch als meine Realität.



Andere persönlich angreifen, die eine andere Meinung haben? Top Realität.

Fassen wir kurz deinen Post zusammen. Jede Menge persönliche Angriffe, mangels Argumente und sonst nicht viel mit Substanz.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Was ich nicht mag sind Rassismen und irgendwelche dämlichen ausländerfeindlichen Sprüche.



Kannst du uns mal die Stellen zeigen, wo das hier im Thread der Fall ist? Sonst hätte es längst eine Sperre durch einen Moderator gegeben, das verstößt nämlich (zurecht) gegen die Forenregeln.


----------



## BlackAcetal (3. August 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Keine ,, Ausbeutung" Afrikas = keine Pc Hardware oder zumindestens weniger....


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (3. August 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Schon wieder nur "Einzelfälle" ?: 
http://www.bild.de/regional/ruhrgebiet/koerperverletzung/maedchen-brutal-zusammengeschlagen-42027344.bild.html
â€‹
http://www.express.de/panorama/schlimme-rueckenmarksverletzung-26-jaehrige-nach-vergewaltigung-querschnittsgelaehmt,2192,31356202.html
â€‹
http://www.unzensuriert.at/content/0018342-Braunau-Somalischer-Asylant-veruebt-am-helllichten-Tag-Sexattacke-auf-14-Jaehrige
â€‹
Und die Völkerballschlacht mit Plastikstühlen in Dresden.... 

Da braucht man sich nicht wundern wenn immer mehr Menschen zurecht die AfD bzw. die FPÖ in Österreich wählen.


----------



## BlackAcetal (3. August 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Wobei die AFD auch Radikal ist nur halt in die Linke Richtung :/


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (3. August 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Wobei die AFD auch Radikal ist nur halt in die Linke Richtung :/



Die AfD ist doch nicht radikal, und sie ist garantiert nicht links.
Sie ist eher nationalliberal bis national-konservativ


----------



## BlackAcetal (3. August 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Ich weiß nicht ob das Sarkasmus ist aber ich mag die AFD nicht sowie die Grünen.....
 Alleine der Spruch : NIE WIEDER DEUTSCHLAND!! macht mich wütend


----------



## Leob12 (3. August 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

unzensuriert? ernsthaft?
das sind keine Nachrichten oder News, sondern wirre Geschichten gepaart mit Ausländerhass. 

Liest du die Artikel eigentlich selbst oder nur die Überschriften, spinnst dir dann eine Geschichte zurecht um etwas gegen Flüchtlinge zu sagen? 

Der Express-Artikel: 
Täter unbekannt, er spricht gebrochen Deutsch, muss natürlich ein Flüchtling sein, kann nicht anders sein. Warte ab was herauskommt bevor du deine Vorwürfe bringst. 

Zitate aus dem unzensuriert-Müllartikel: 


> Für die oftmals muslimsichen Asylwerber dürften minderjährige Mädchen hierzulande als Freiwild gelten.


Natürlich verurteilt man wieder alle Muslime, was ist das bitte außer Hetze?


> Anders sind die ausufernden Vergewaltigungen und sexuellen Belästigungen nicht zu erklären.


Ja genau, das ist Qualitätsjournalismus. 

Der Bild-Artikel: 


> Der Täter wird so beschrieben: Ca. 175-180 cm groß, 20-25 Jahre alt, 3-Tage-Bart, helle Jeans, dunkle Jacke, südländisches Aussehen, eventuell Kratzspuren im Gesicht.


Ja, muss natürlich auch ein Flüchtling sein. Gefasst wurde er nicht. Doch selbst in der Bild steht kein Wort von wegen Asylbewerber oder Flüchtling, woher nimmst du dann deinen Verdacht? 

Verüben gute deutsche Staatsbürger keine Gewaltverbrechen, nein, machen sie doch nicht. Da sind es dann Familientragödien. Hoffentlich schreist du bei jedem deutschen Verbrecher auch so auf und sagst "das kann kein Einzelfall mehr sein". Machst du sicher nicht, aber bei Ausländern sehr wohl. 

Es gibt auch Verbrechen mit rechtradikalem Hintergrund, da sind es auch nur Einzelfälle, da käme niemand (außer ein paar Idioten) darauf zu sagen: Ja, das sind keine Einzelfälle, die Deutschen sind alle so.

Zu deiner tollen Völkerballschlacht: Passiert doch bei Fußballspielen auch, nur da regst du dich sicher nicht so auf. 
Bleib mal am Teppich.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (3. August 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Leob12 schrieb:


> unzensuriert? ernsthaft?
> das sind keine Nachrichten oder News, sondern wirre Geschichten gepaart mit Ausländerhass.
> 
> Liest du die Artikel eigentlich selbst oder nur die Überschriften, spinnst dir dann eine Geschichte zurecht um etwas gegen Flüchtlinge zu sagen?
> ...


Hier mal eine andere Quelle:
http://www.ooe.orf.at/news/stories/2724290/
Und ein Südländisches Aussehen wie ein Marokkaner ist natürlich ziemlich Deutsch...

Bei Straßenschlachten von Hooligans gibt es harte Konsequenzen für die Teilnehmer und die Vereine und es kommt 2 Monate in den Nachrichten das es beim Sachsen Derby gekracht hat, aber wenn Flüchtlinge randalieren/morden (meistens untereinander)/vergewaltigen wird es verschwiegen oder maximal nur kurz erwähnt.





BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob das Sarkasmus ist aber ich mag die AFD nicht sowie die Grünen.....
> Alleine der Spruch : NIE WIEDER DEUTSCHLAND!! macht mich wütend



Ich mag die Grünen auch nicht.


----------



## BlackAcetal (3. August 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Ein Asylant wurde auch erschossen weil er mit 2 Messern auf Beamte losgegangen ist....


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (3. August 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Ein Asylant wurde auch erschossen weil er mit 2 Messern auf Beamte losgegangen ist....


Hat der nicht überlebt ? Ich dachte der hat überlebt.
Naja, selber Schuld.


----------



## BlackAcetal (3. August 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Im Video waren es knapp 3-4 Schüsse. Kommt drauf an wo er hingezielt hat :/


----------



## Amon (3. August 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Der Spruch "Nie wieder Deutschland" stand bei irgendeiner Demo mal auf einem Transparent und Claudia Roth von den Grünen ist schön dahinter her marschiert. Ob sie jetzt unbedingt wusste was da drauf stand kann ich natürlich nicht sagen.

Er wird also nicht die AfD gemeint haben.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (3. August 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Amon schrieb:


> Der Spruch "Nie wieder Deutschland" stand bei irgendeiner Demo mal auf einem Transparent und Claudia Roth von den Grünen ist schön dahinter her marschiert. Ob sie jetzt unbedingt wusste was da drauf stand kann ich natürlich nicht sagen.
> 
> Er wird also nicht die AfD gemeint haben.



Hab mich wahrscheinlich verlesen, ich korrigiere es mal.
Aber ich glaube schon das Claudia Roth das wusste, und das auch fordert.
Bei solchen Sprüchen frag ich mich immer wie man sein eigenes Land nur so hassen kann.


----------



## Amon (3. August 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Wenns nach mir geht müssten alle Grünen schon längst im Knast sitzen, aber das ist ein anderes Thema


----------



## BlackAcetal (3. August 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Deutschland wird immer nur auf die wenigen Jahre beschränkt was ziemlich schade ist, da Deutschland ein interessantes Land war/ist...


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (3. August 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Amon schrieb:


> Wenns nach mir geht müssten alle Grünen schon längst im Knast sitzen, aber das ist ein anderes Thema


Nicht nur die Grünen....



Leob12 schrieb:


> Nein, man muss politischen Flüchtlingen helfen, ganz egal ob sie sich nun wie ein Sachse oder ein Syrer benehmen.



Also einen Syrer der hier Bürger anpöbelt oder Frauen belästigt, weil es in seinem Heimatland so üblich ist sollte man noch helfen ?! Geht's noch ?!


----------



## BlackAcetal (3. August 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Auch die Rechtsextremisten sollten wegesperrt werden...
Man muss einen Mittelweg zwischen Links und rechts finden und das nennt sich dann Patriotismus.


----------



## Leob12 (3. August 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Also einen Syrer der hier Bürger anpöbelt oder Frauen belästigt, weil es in seinem Heimatland so üblich ist sollte man noch helfen ?! Geht's noch ?!



Spar dir deine Vorurteile die auf Unwissen begründet sind, darauf gehe ich in Zukunft nicht mehr ein.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (3. August 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Spar dir deine Vorurteile die auf Unwissen begründet sind, darauf gehe ich in Zukunft nicht mehr ein.



Was ist daran bitte Unwissen ?
In muslimischen Ländern sind die Vergewaltigungsraten viel höher als in Europa (außer im "bereicherten" Schweden") das ist FAKT !
Nur wird da sowas auch mal härter bestraft.


----------



## BlackAcetal (3. August 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Man muss auch hier sagen, dass das da auch wirklich nicht jeder macht


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (3. August 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Man muss auch hier sagen, dass das da auch wirklich nicht jeder macht


Stimmt, da es dort auch viel härter bestraft wird.
Die machen das dann auch nur weil es hier nicht hart genug bestraft wird.


----------



## BlackAcetal (3. August 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Wie kann ich mir so ne Bestrafung vorstellen?


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (3. August 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Wie kann ich mir so ne Bestrafung vorstellen?



Wie in Indien. Also lange Haftstrafen  und Sterilisation.


----------



## Verminaard (3. August 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Spar dir deine Vorurteile die auf Unwissen begründet sind, darauf gehe ich in Zukunft nicht mehr ein.


Was für ein grossartiges wissen hast du denn von Deutschland? Soviel ich mitbekommen habe, kommst du aus Österreich bzw wohnst dort.
Meinst du nicht das die Situation etwas anders als in Deutschland ist inkl des angestrebten aufnahmestop? 
Deutschland hat keinen strache der den amtierenden Politikern Stimmen kosten würde.

Du urteilst hier ueber Leute ohne deren Situation und beweggruende zu kennen.
Solang man nicht selbst von was persoenlich betroffen ist ist es einfach irgendeine Meinung zu haben.

Ich fuer meinen Teil bin in wien aufgewachsen und lebe seit ca 15 Jahren im Raum paderborn. Wien hat einen wesentlich hoeheren auslaenderanteil, trotzdem ist es hier wesentlich unangenehmer unter nichtdeutschen zu sein. Natuerlich kann man nicht alle in einen Topf werfen. Es gibt aber etliche Erfahrungswerte. Wenn man hier die unterschiedlichen Erfahrungen summiert kommt man zu so einer Aussage.

Ich kann sehr gut nachvollziehen wieso es eine Grundhaltung gibt, die nicht unbedingt pro auslaender ist.
Durch meine Arbeit komm ich recht viel in Deutschland rum. Man bekommt halt bisschen was mit.


P.S. Ignoriert bitte mejne typo, tablettastatur dist schrecklich

uu


----------



## Leob12 (3. August 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Was ist daran bitte Unwissen ?
> In muslimischen Ländern sind die Vergewaltigungsraten viel höher als in Europa (außer im "bereicherten" Schweden") das ist FAKT !
> Nur wird da sowas auch mal härter bestraft.



Du weißt was in Schweden als Vergewaltigung gezählt wird? 
Anscheinend nicht, denn damit lässt es sich sehr leicht erklären, warum die Zahlen der Vergewaltigungen angestiegen ist. Das liegt sicher nicht an den von dir gehassten Muslimen. 
Du kannst Fakt schon in Blockschrift schreiben, richtiger wird es trotzdem nicht. 
Es gibt viel mehr Anzeigen, zu einer Verurteilung kommt es nur in 13% der Fälle. 
EU-Studie: Vergewaltigungsrate in Schweden am höchsten - Nachrichten Politik - DIE WELT
Hier noch etwas: 
Alles Schall und Rauch: Was in Schweden als Vergewaltigung gilt
https://taranagupta.wordpress.com/2...-of-police-recorded-offenses-in-20-countries/

@Verminaard: 
Ich habe auch schon irrsinnig schlechte Erfahrungen mit Österreichern gemacht, steht es mir jetzt zu deswegen alle Österreich über einen Kamm zu scheren? Nein, Erfahrungen bleiben Erfahrungen, die kann man nicht verallgemeinern und als "Maßstab" hernehmen. Es gibt überall schwarze Schafe. Es kommt aber nur bei "Ausländern, Muslime oder Asylbewerbern" vor, das eine schlechte Erfahrung selbstverständlich auf alle diese Menschen angewendet werden kann. Dazu kommt noch, das sich Menschen generell viel besser an schlechte Erfahrungen erinnern, deswegen sind diese auch immer in den Weiten des Internet zu finden. Ist dasselbe wie mein allen möglichen Produkten. Die Käufer oder Menschen, die zufrieden sind, tun das im "Stillen", die Lauten sind jene die schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht haben, und dieser kleinen und nicht repräsentativen Mehrheit wird Gehör geschenkt, das passt doch nicht. 
Außerdem kann ich dir zig Fälle aufzählen, in denen Menschen schlechte Erfahrungen mit Österreichern oder Deutschen gemacht haben. Nur darum schert sich keiner. Gibt eine schlechte Erfahrung mit einem "Ausländer", wird sofort der Schluss gezogen, der ist so, eben weil er Ausländer ist. Und das ist einfach nur dämlich und falsch.
Auf unserer Maturareise wurden wir von einer Gruppe betrunkener Deutschen dumm angeredet, soll ich jetzt sagen: "Die machen das, weil sie Deutsche sind?" Das würde jeder vernünftig denkender Mensch sagen, was das für ein Unsinn sei. Bei Ausländern soll das aber legitim sein? Hier wird mit zweierlei Maß gemessen.

Edit: Und noch was: "Weil es in Syrien so üblich ist" ist ein lupenreines Vorurteil, und das darf man auch sagen. Und woraus entstehen Vorurteile? Aus Unwissen, den woher soll er sonst zu diesem Schluss kommen? Vermutlich war er nichtmal in Syrien und hat statistische Daten erhoben, wieso erlaubt er sich dann so ein Urteil? Bei mir wird sich echauffiert weil ich nicht im Libanon helfe, aber sowas wird wieder ignoriert von den meisten hier, weil, naja, egal. Zweierlei Maß eben. Mir persönlich egal, aber es enttarnt halt nur ungemein.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (3. August 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Was für ein grossartiges wissen hast du denn von Deutschland? Soviel ich mitbekommen habe, kommst du aus Österreich bzw wohnst dort.
> Meinst du nicht das die Situation etwas anders als in Deutschland ist inkl des angestrebten aufnahmestop?
> Deutschland hat keinen strache der den amtierenden Politikern Stimmen kosten würde.


 Deutschland hat tatsächlich leider noch keinen Strache.
 Aber ich sehe in der AfD wenn es mit dem Asylchaos so weiter geht immer mehr Potenzial so stark wie die FPÖ zu werden mit Politikern wie Petry, Gauland, Meuthen und Höcke.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Es gibt viel mehr Anzeigen, zu einer Verurteilung kommt es nur in 13% der Fälle.



Ja, weil es genauso wie in Deutschland in Schweden linksgrüne gibt die die oft muslimischen Täter beschützen.
Ich habe nie gesagt das alle Muslime so sind, nur werden die moderaten westlichen Muslime von denen die wir uns massenhaft ins Land holen verfolgt !


----------



## Leob12 (3. August 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Hast du dafür Beweise, für diese linksgrüne Justiz? 
Man kann natürlich den Täter so toll identifizieren, wenn 56% der Frauen zum Tatzeitpunkt betrunken waren. Der Alkohol wurde ihnen sicher unbemerkt eingeflößt. 
Hast du dir eigentlich meine Links durchgelesen? Anscheinend nicht. Oder warte, sind sicher alles nur linksgrüne Journalisten. Da ist doch eine rechtsbraune Seite wie unzensuriert viel hochwertiger. 

Deutschland hat doch eh die NPD und Pegida, wofür brauchen die einen Strache? Und anscheinend ist die überwiegende Mehrheit zufrieden, denn SPD, CDU/CSU werden weiterhin von der größten Mehrheit gewählt. Dasselbe gilt für Österreich. 
Dort wählen auch mehr als 70% nicht die FPÖ.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (3. August 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Hast du dafür Beweise, für diese linksgrüne Justiz?
> Man kann natürlich den Täter so toll identifizieren, wenn 56% der Frauen zum Tatzeitpunkt betrunken waren. Der Alkohol wurde ihnen sicher unbemerkt eingeflößt.
> Hast du dir eigentlich meine Links durchgelesen? Anscheinend nicht. Oder warte, sind sicher alles nur linksgrüne Journalisten. Da ist doch eine rechtsbraune Seite wie unzensuriert viel hochwertiger.
> 
> ...



Nein, in Österreich wird die FPÖ höchstwahrscheinlich gewinnen (in Wien). 
Und die Mehrheit im Westen wurde halt noch nicht genug "bereichert", es müssen halt noch mehr Flüchtlinge kommen bis die Leute mal aufwachen und mal die AfD wählen.

Und jetzt sind die Frauen also Schuld wenn sie von "Kulturbereichern" vergewaltigt werden oder was ?!

Schau mal nach Frankreich wo der FN immer stärker wird, nach Finnland wo die "Wahren Finnen" immer stärker werden, Italien wo die "Lega Nord" (der wirklich rechtsextrem ist) immer stärker wird, nach Griechenland auf den Koalitionspartner der Syriza, oder nach Polen. Europa erfasst durch die Flüchtlingskrise (gegen echte Kriegsflüchtlinge hat niemand was) ein Rechtsruck der früher oder später auch Deutschland erreicht.


----------



## DirtyPants (3. August 2015)

*400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den ...*

Das was @Computer sagt Nein über Schweden berichtet kann ich aus persönlichen Bekanntschaften bestätigen.
Ich war beruflich viel in Schweden und das auch oft über längere Zeiträume. Ein damaliger Arbeitskollege von mir lernte eine Schwedin kennen, heiratete und zog nach Schweden. 
Eines Abends saßen wir, in einer Gruppe von 10 Personen, in einem Restaurant und kamen auf das, nicht besonders angenehme Thema, Sexualverbrechen in Schweden. 
Nach und nach kam heraus, dass von 6 Frauen am Tisch, vier in ihrem Leben schon vergewaltigt wurden. Ich war absolut schockiert über die Geschichten die ich da gehört habe, nicht nur von den anwesenden Damen, sondern auch was Freundinnen von Ihnen wiederfahren ist.
Und wenn behauptet wird, dass in Schweden bei diesem Thema übertrieben wird kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln und sagen es entspricht der Wahrheit.
Ich hoffe das solche Zustände niemals hier in diesem Land herrschen werden!


----------



## Leob12 (3. August 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Und, wurden diese Damen alle von den fürchterlichen Moslems vergewaltigt oder nicht?



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Nein, in Österreich wird die FPÖ höchstwahrscheinlich gewinnen (in Wien).
> Und die Mehrheit im Westen wurde halt noch nicht genug "bereichert", es müssen halt noch mehr Flüchtlinge kommen bis die Leute mal aufwachen und mal die AfD wählen.
> Und jetzt sind die Frauen also Schuld wenn sie von "Kulturbereichern" vergewaltigt werden oder was ?!
> Schau mal nach Frankreich wo der FN immer stärker wird, nach Finnland wo die "Wahren Finnen" immer stärker werden, Italien wo die "Lega Nord" (der wirklich rechtsextrem ist) immer stärker wird, nach Griechenland auf den Koalitionspartner der Syriza, oder nach Polen. Europa erfasst durch die Flüchtlingskrise (gegen echte Kriegsflüchtlinge hat niemand was) ein Rechtsruck der früher oder später auch Deutschland erreicht.



Kannst du nicht einfach sachlich diskutieren, ohne auf irgendwelche rechte Diktion zurückzugreifen zu müssen? 

Wo unterstelle ich den Frauen schuld an einer Vergewaltigung zu sein? Zeig es mir bitte. Ich habe lediglich den FAKT  genannt, das 56% der Opfer betrunken waren. Alles andere reimst du dir zusammen weil du nicht weiter weißt. 
Der Rechtsruck in Europa hat schon lange vor den Flüchtlingen eingesetzt, Ursachen dafür liegen unter anderem an der Finanzkrise 2007 oder der schwächelnden Wirtschaft, nicht an Flüchtlingen. Auch da reimst du dir wieder etwas zusammen. 
Polen? 
Heiße 8000 Asylbewerber bei 35 Mio Einwohnern, ja, da haben die Menschen fürchterliche Angst vor den Massen an Flüchtlingen. 
Finnland hat 3600, bei 5,6 Mio Einwohnern. 
Italien, 64.000 bei 60 Mio Einwohnern. 
Frankreich, 65.000 bei 65 Mio Einwohnern. 
Ja, richtige Massen an Flüchtlingen. Demnach müssten in Deutschland ja schon Anarchie und Chaos herrschen, bei über 200.000 Flüchtlingen. Eigentlich müsste die NPD doch auch bei 20% stehen. Komisch das dem nicht so ist. 
EU will 20.000 Flüchtlinge auf Mitgliedsstaaten verteilen - Ziel Europa - derStandard.at ? Panorama


----------



## DirtyPants (3. August 2015)

*400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den ...*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Und, wurden diese Damen alle von den fürchterlichen Moslems vergewaltigt oder nicht?



Eine von Ihnen von drei Schwarzen und zwei andere von Moslems. Die andere ist nicht ins Detail gegangen und ehrlich gesagt wollte ich es auch nicht genauer wissen, war schon unangenehm genug.

Zudem ging es mir nicht darum, ob es Moslems oder Schweden waren sondern um die Tatsache, dass der Zustand in Schweden wirklich so ist wie erzählt wird.


----------



## Leob12 (3. August 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den ...*



Loop 86 schrieb:


> Eine von Ihnen von drei Schwarzen und zwei andere von Moslems. Die andere ist nicht ins Detail gegangen und ehrlich gesagt wollte ich es auch nicht genauer wissen, war schon unangenehm genug.
> Zudem ging es mir nicht darum, ob es Moslems oder Schweden waren sondern um die Tatsache, *dass der Zustand in Schweden wirklich so ist wie erzählt wird.*



Schön und gut, demnach wurden in Schweden 2/3 aller Frauen schon vergewaltigt. Bist du dir da sicher?
Die Vergewaltigungsanzeigen haben zugenommen, stimmt, aber 6 Frauen sind in keinster Weise eine repräsentative Zahl.


----------



## DirtyPants (3. August 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den ...*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Schön und gut, demnach wurden in Schweden 2/3 aller Frauen schon vergewaltigt. Bist du dir da sicher?



Nein das bestimmt nicht, aber dass die Rate höher ist als in anderen Ländern ist richtig und nicht übertrieben.


----------



## Leob12 (3. August 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den ...*



Loop 86 schrieb:


> Nein das bestimmt nicht, aber dass die Rate höher ist als in anderen Ländern ist richtig und nicht übertrieben.



Wo habe ich das bezweifelt? 
Allerdings muss man beide Seiten betrachten: Die Gesetze in Schweden sind auch andere, verrutscht das Kondom beim Sex bzw ist es nachher nicht mehr dort wo es sein sollte, kann die Frau das zur Anzeige bringen. Ob das nun wirklich eine Vergewaltigung ist oder nicht. Ansichtssache. Wenn so eine "Tat" auch als Vergewaltigung zählt, dann ist es kein Wunder, das die Zahl so dramatisch aussieht.


----------



## Ruptet (3. August 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Leob, klar stört einen Großteil der Bevölkerung die "paar" Flüchtlinge nicht.
Weißt du wen es stören wird ? Die ruhige Gegend, die ein Flüchtlingsheim in den Vorgarten gepflanzt bekommt.

Und es ist Fakt, dass die Lage in Schweden durch die Zuwanderung ausgeartet ist.


----------



## DirtyPants (3. August 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den ...*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Wo habe ich das bezweifelt?
> Allerdings muss man beide Seiten betrachten: Die Gesetze in Schweden sind auch andere, verrutscht das Kondom beim Sex bzw ist es nachher nicht mehr dort wo es sein sollte, kann die Frau das zur Anzeige bringen. Ob das nun wirklich eine Vergewaltigung ist oder nicht. Ansichtssache. Wenn so eine "Tat" auch als Vergewaltigung zählt, dann ist es kein Wunder, das die Zahl so dramatisch aussieht.



Das ist sicher auch korrekt, allerdings kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass so viele Frauen ohne wirklichen Grund eine Anzeige erstatten. Das ist, denke ich, eher ein Bruchteil der die Quote so nach oben treibt.


----------



## Amon (3. August 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Das ist immer wieder toll wie sie alle schreien "Ihr dürft nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren" aber von mir verlangen dass ich JEDEN EINZELNEN von denen als begrüßenswert erachte! Geht das eigentlich bei euch noch klar?! 

Ich will keine Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge, Asylmisbraucher, Islamisten, Salafisten, Terroristen und sonstige -isten in diesem Land haben! Dazu stehe ich und es ist mir herzlich egal was ihr deswegen von mir denkt!


----------



## Leob12 (3. August 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Ruptet schrieb:


> Leob, klar stört einen Großteil der Bevölkerung die "paar" Flüchtlinge nicht.
> Weißt du wen es stören wird ? Die ruhige Gegend, die ein Flüchtlingsheim in den Vorgarten gepflanzt bekommt.
> 
> Und es ist Fakt, dass die Lage in Schweden durch die Zuwanderung ausgeartet ist.



Ja, deswegen muss man sie anzünden, die zukünftigen Heime. Deswegen regen sich dort die meisten Leute, wo es keine oder kaum Flüchtlinge gibt. 
Und deswegen sind solche Aktionen auch bitter notwendig für diese armen Menschen, deren Leben nun wegen ein paar Flüchtlingen zu Hölle auf Erden wird. 
FPÃ–-Demo gegen FlÃ¼chtlinge: Die wahre Geschichte eines Bildes - KURIER.at
Man könnte ja fast glauben den Menschen ginge es durch ein Flüchtlingsheim schlechter als jenen Menschen, die auf der Flucht von Krieg und Verfolgung sind. 

Zeig mir den Fakt das die Zuwanderung daran schuld ist, zeig es mir einfach.

@Amon, ja steh dazu. 
Keiner sagt, das du alle willkommen heißen musst und jedem einen Geschenkskorb überreichen sollst, aber alle über einen Kamm scheren ist auch nicht richtig.
Was sollte man denn gegen die Salafisten unternehmen, die deutsche Staatsbürger sind? Ist zwar etwas OT, würde mich aber interessieren.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (3. August 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Ja, deswegen muss man sie anzünden, die zukünftigen Heime. Deswegen regen sich dort die meisten Leute, wo es keine oder kaum Flüchtlinge gibt.
> Und deswegen sind solche Aktionen auch bitter notwendig für diese armen Menschen, deren Leben nun wegen ein paar Flüchtlingen zu Hölle auf Erden wird.
> FPÃ–-Demo gegen FlÃ¼chtlinge: Die wahre Geschichte eines Bildes - KURIER.at
> Man könnte ja fast glauben den Menschen ginge es durch ein Flüchtlingsheim schlechter als jenen Menschen, die auf der Flucht von Krieg und Verfolgung sind.
> .



Und weil genau diese Leute es nicht hingekriegt haben die Verhältnisse in ihren Land zu Normalisieren werden sie unsere Gesellschaft auch destabilisieren.
Und wieso können die Flüchtlinge nicht für ihr Land kämpfen wie wir Europäer in den Weltkriegen oder die Kurden gegen den IS ? Warum nicht ?


----------



## Leob12 (3. August 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Ja, die Syrer, sind selbst schuld an den Zuständen. Meine Güte, hast du eigentlich irgendwas zu dem Thema gelesen? Ich erläutere dir sicher die Ursachen für die Zustände in Syrien bedingt durch Bürgerkrieg und IS, deine Wissenslücken aufzufüllen ist sicher nicht meine Aufgabe. Darf ich dir ein paar Literaturvorschläge anbieten?

Jetzt kommt auch noch das "feige Flüchtlingsargument", wird ja immer besser. Die Europäer haben beide Weltkriege begonnen, wohin hätten sie den flüchten sollen? Sollen Kinder und Frauen gegen eine Terrormiliz kämpfen? Sollen Männer ihr Leben einfach wegwerfen um im Kampf gegen den IS dabei gewesen zu sein? Ja, genau, das ist sinnvoll und ehrenhaft. 
Als nächstes kommt noch der Wiederaufbau Österreichs ohne Hilfe, vl noch Österreich als erstes Opfer und so weiter. Genau so eine Argumentation findet man bei irgendwelchen FPÖ-Wählern, die keine Ahnung von Geschichte haben.
Nun hast du dich selbst entlarvt 

Zur Info: Wer war den einer der Partner von Österreich/Ungarn und Deutschland im Ersten Weltkrieg? Unter anderem das osmanische Reich. Die haben also auch für Europa gekämpft, deiner Logik nach.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (3. August 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Ja, die Syrer, sind selbst schuld an den Zuständen. Meine Güte, hast du eigentlich irgendwas zu dem Thema gelesen? Ich erläutere dir sicher die Ursachen für die Zustände in Syrien bedingt durch Bürgerkrieg und IS, deine Wissenslücken aufzufüllen ist sicher nicht meine Aufgabe. Darf ich dir ein paar Literaturvorschläge anbieten?
> 
> Jetzt kommt auch noch das "feige Flüchtlingsargument", wird ja immer besser. Die Europäer haben beide Weltkriege begonnen, wohin hätten sie den flüchten sollen? Sollen Kinder und Frauen gegen eine Terrormiliz kämpfen? Sollen Männer ihr Leben einfach wegwerfen um im Kampf gegen den IS dabei gewesen zu sein? Ja, genau, das ist sinnvoll und ehrenhaft.
> Als nächstes kommt noch der Wiederaufbau Österreichs ohne Hilfe, vl noch Österreich als erstes Opfer und so weiter. Genau so eine Argumentation findet man bei irgendwelchen FPÖ-Wählern, die keine Ahnung von Geschichte haben.
> Nun hast du dich selbst entlarvt



Ja, Österreich sowie Deutschland wurden ohne Hilfe wieder aufgebaut, denn die ersten Ausländer kamen erst als man aufgrund der Mauer im Westen Arbeitskräfte brauchte. 
Und ja, auch Frauen könnten kämpfen wie damals in der Roten Armee oder bei den Kurden !


----------



## Leob12 (3. August 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Ja, Österreich sowie Deutschland wurden ohne Hilfe wieder aufgebaut, denn die ersten Ausländer kamen erst als man aufgrund der Mauer im Westen Arbeitskräfte brauchte.
> Und ja, auch Frauen könnten kämpfen wie damals in der Roten Armee oder bei den Kurden !



Marshallplan, schon mal gehört? Kleiner Tipp: Es gab viel Geld aus den USA  
Klar können Frauen kämpfen, ist sicher sinnvoll die Kinder zurückzulassen und zur Waffe zur greifen.

Der Mauer im Westen? Westlich von Deutschland und Österreich? Nach Österreich kamen die ersten Flüchtlinge schon relativ bald nach dem Ende der Besatzungszeit. Die hat man aufgenommen und nicht erschossen, obwohl man damals selbst nichts hatte. Wie das? Damals haben die rechten Parteien auch nicht schlagartig Wähler bekommen.


----------



## BlackAcetal (3. August 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Marshallplan, schon mal gehört? Kleiner Tipp: Es gab viel Geld aus den USA
> Klar können Frauen kämpfen, ist sicher sinnvoll die Kinder zurückzulassen und zur Waffe zur greifen.


Das würde ich nicht unterschätzen denn es gab auch schon genug Kinder die sich selbst in die Luft gejagt haben/lassen.
Für sein Land würde jeder zur Waffe greifen und seinem Kind am besten auch noch eine geben...


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (3. August 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Marshallplan, schon mal gehört? Kleiner Tipp: Es gab viel Geld aus den USA
> Klar können Frauen kämpfen, ist sicher sinnvoll die Kinder zurückzulassen und zur Waffe zur greifen.
> 
> Der Mauer im Westen? Westlich von Deutschland und Österreich? Nach Österreich kamen die ersten Flüchtlinge schon relativ bald nach dem Ende der Besatzungszeit. Die hat man aufgenommen und nicht erschossen, obwohl man damals selbst nichts hatte.



Und weißt du auch warum Deutschland einen Schuldenschnitt und Zuschüsse bekam ? Ja, weil Deutschland zu einer riesigen Atomwaffenabschussbasis wurde !
Und es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen Flüchtlingen aus dem selben Kulturraum und Flüchtlingen aus einem komplett anderen Kulturraum.
Und ab einen gewissen Alter kann man auch als Kind schon für sein Land gegen Terroristen kämpfen, wenn man bedenkt das Kinder im Orient schon jung verheiratet werden.

Und ja, die Mauer hat verhindert das Arbeiter aus der DDR in den Westen zum Arbeiten kamen.


----------



## Leob12 (3. August 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Das würde ich nicht unterschätzen denn es gab auch schon genug Kinder die sich selbst in die Luft gejagt haben/lassen.
> Für sein Land würde jeder zur Waffe greifen und seinem Kind am besten auch noch eine geben...



Natürlich. Diese Kinder wurden auch nicht indoktriniert oder sonstwas. Die hatten die Idee sich in die Luft zu jagen als sie Fußball gespielt haben. 
Außerdem würden Selbstmordattentate überhaupt nichts zur Beruhigung der Lage dort beitragen. 

Ja, Kinder können ja auch so gut mit Waffen umgehen. Sieht man in Afrika. Kindersoldaten sind billig, gehorchen und können wunderbar als Kanonenfutter genutzt werden. Hat ja Hitler auch irgendwie so in der Art gemacht, nur würde man die armen Teufel heute eher als Teenager bezeichnen, die zwangsrekrutiert wurden und sinnlos den Tod gefunden haben.



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Und weißt du auch warum Deutschland einen Schuldenschnitt und Zuschüsse bekam ? Ja, weil Deutschland zu einer riesigen Atomwaffenabschussbasis wurde !
> Und es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen Flüchtlingen aus dem selben Kulturraum und Flüchtlingen aus einem komplett anderen Kulturraum.
> Und ab einen gewissen Alter kann man auch als Kind schon für sein Land gegen Terroristen kämpfen, wenn man bedenkt das Kinder im Orient schon jung verheiratet werden.
> 
> Und ja, die Mauer hat verhindert das Arbeiter aus der DDR in den Westen zum Arbeiten kamen.



Dennoch ist es falsch zu behaupten ohne ausländische Hilfe wurde alles wieder aufgebaut, denn es gab genug Geld von den USA, zumindest für den westlichen Teil. 

Jetzt bringst du auch noch die Zwangsverheiratung von jungen Mädchen (keine Jungen, sondern Mädchen, die sich sicher freuen mit einem 70 Jährigen verheiratet zu werden) rein und kommst zum Schluss: Wer alt genug zum Heiraten ist ist alt genug um zu kämpfen? Meinst du das ernst oder bist du ein genialer Satiriker? 

Kinder wollen einfach nur Kinder sein, nicht in einen Krieg ziehen, den sie nicht verstehen.

Und ohne die bösen Gastarbeiter vom Balkan wäre es für Staaten wie Österreich oder Deutschland schwerer gewesen, diesen wirtschaftlichen Aufschwung zu bewerkstelligen. Damals hat sich keiner beschwert, viele sind geblieben und deren Nachfolgegeneration lebt nun auch hier und ist sehr gut integriert.


----------



## DirtyPants (3. August 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Und es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen Flüchtlingen aus dem selben Kulturraum und Flüchtlingen aus einem komplett anderen Kulturraum.



Damit hast du es, meiner Meinung nach, auf den Punkt gebracht. Die Europäische Einstellung und der Europäische Lebensstil ist einfach zu unterschiedlich zu dem der Flüchtlinge und das macht die Integration so schwer und deswegen scheitert sie so oft.


----------



## Leob12 (3. August 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Loop 86 schrieb:


> Damit hast du es, meiner Meinung nach, auf den Punkt gebracht. Die Europäische Einstellung und der Europäische Lebensstil ist einfach zu unterschiedlich zu dem der Flüchtlinge und das macht die Integration so schwer und deswegen scheitert sie so oft.



Ach so, dieser europäische Lebenstil und diese europäische Einstellung die sich schon von Bayern zu Hamburg unterscheidet? Ich fange gar nicht erst an Polen und Franzosen oder Österreicher und Briten zu vergleichen. Oder Letten mit Italiener. Oder Armenier mit Spanier. Alles Europa  

Was genau ist denn der geheimnisvolle europäische (oder abendländische) Lebensstil? Wenns um die "Gefahr von außen" geht, ist man plötzlich gerne Europäer. Aber wehe es geht um die EU, dann will man raus und eine Mauer um sein Land bauen^^ Schon amüsant.

Und der Balkan ist sicher auch der gleiche Kulturraum wie Deutschland oder die BeNeLux-Länder, deswegen hat man diese Flüchtlinge während des Balkankrieges gern aufgenommen?


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (3. August 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Ach so, dieser europäische Lebenstil und diese europäische Einstellung die sich schon von Bayern zu Schwaben unterscheidet? Ich fange gar nicht erst an Polen und Franzosen oder Österreicher und Briten zu vergleichen.
> 
> Was genau ist denn der geheimnisvolle europäische (oder abendländische) Lebensstil? Wenns um die "Gefahr von außen" geht, ist man plötzlich gerne Europäer. Aber wehe es geht um die EU, dann will man raus und eine Mauer um sein Land bauen^^ Schon amüsant.



Wir Europäer haben eine christlich-jüdische säkulare Kultur und die meisten aus dem Orient (bzw. außer Isreal) eine islamische Kultur. Das heißt aber nicht das wir Europäer uns untereinander nicht unterscheiden. 

Und zwischen Gastarbeitern aus Osteuropa oder Ostasiatischen Fachkräften und Flüchtlingen gibt es auch wieder einen Unterschied.


----------



## Leob12 (3. August 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Ja, die christlichen Werte kennst du aber schon? 
Aber die gelten nur für Europäer, nicht für Muslime, ätschibätsch. Vor allem wurden die Juden ja von deinen und meinen Vorfahren vertrieben, weil Deutschland den Deutschen usw. Hat man ja gesehen wieviel den Menschen an der jüdischen Kultur gelegen hat. 
Liebe deinen nächsten, christlicher Grundwert. Das sind aber nur die Deutschen und Österreicher, keine Kriegsflüchtlinge. Wie heuchlerisch ist das denn? 

Was hast du eigentlich zu meinen vorigen Post #779 zu sagen? 
Nichts wie es aussieht^^


----------



## Nightslaver (3. August 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Dennoch ist es falsch zu behaupten ohne ausländische Hilfe wurde alles wieder aufgebaut, denn es gab genug Geld von den USA, zumindest für den westlichen Teil.



Nein es ist nicht wirklich falsch, durch den Marshallplan floss nur vergleichsweise wenig Geld, ein großer Teil der Hilfsleistungen erfolgte in Form von "Vergünstigungen" für US-amerikanische Waren und um Rohstoffe zu kaufen, dazu mal aus Wikipedia zitiert:



> Im Rahmen des Marshallplans erhielten von 1948 bis 1952 16 europäische  Länder insgesamt etwa 12,4 Milliarden US-Dollar, das George C.  Marshall-Center geht sogar von 16,2 Milliarden US-Dollar aus. Die  meisten Mittel flossen in Form direkter Zuschüsse um US-amerikanische  Waren zu kaufen, und nur ein Teil als Kredit.



Quelle: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marshallplan

Auf jedenfall sind ob nun 12 Mrd. oder 16 Mrd. Dollar, auf 16 europäische Staaten aufgeteilt, die direkten Geldleistungen Penats gewesen und viel zu wenig um damit einen Wiederaufbau zu finanzieren.

Ich kann dazu auch folgende Doku der ARD empfehlen:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jsSLzPgqTyI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Leob12 schrieb:


> Und ohne die bösen Gastarbeiter vom Balkan wäre es für Staaten wie Österreich oder Deutschland schwerer gewesen, diesen wirtschaftlichen Aufschwung zu bewerkstelligen. Damals hat sich keiner beschwert, viele sind geblieben und deren Nachfolgegeneration lebt nun auch hier und ist sehr gut integriert.



Nein das "Wirtschaftswunder" war schon im Gange als man die Gastarbeiter ins Land geholt hat, weil die Wirtschaft am "brumen" war und man günstige Arbeitskräfte gesucht hat um zu expandieren und den Gewinn zu maximieren, die billigen Arbeitskräfte aus Ostdeutschland sind ja ab 1961, durch den Mauerbau, vorläufig weggefallen so das man sich nach Ersatz umsehen musste. 
Später ab etwa Ende der 70er Jahre haben diverse westliche Unternehmen wieder in der DDR günstig prodzuiert, zum Beispiel das Billiboard von Ikea wurde in der DDR hergestellt, oder auch Kühlschränke der Marke Privileg von Quelle.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (3. August 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Ja, die christlichen Werte kennst du aber schon?
> Aber die gelten nur für Europäer, nicht für Muslime, ätschibätsch. Vor allem wurden die Juden ja von deinen und meinen Vorfahren vertrieben, weil Deutschland den Deutschen usw. Hat man ja gesehen wieviel den Menschen an der jüdischen Kultur gelegen hat.
> Liebe deinen nächsten usw, das sind aber nur die Deutschen und Österreicher, keine Kriegsflüchtlinge. Wie heuchlerisch ist das denn?
> 
> ...



Nur weil wir eine christlich-jüdisch geprägte Kultur haben heißt das noch lange nicht das wir alle christlichen Werte teilen müssen die in einer längst vergangenen Zeit aufgestellt wurden.
Ach, jetzt kommt wieder die "Nazikeule der Schuld", war irgendwie schon klar. 

Und zu deinen vorherigen Beitrag:
Bis wann sind Kinder für dich Kinder ? Heutzutage werden Kinder dank des Internets eh immer früher reifer.
Ich denke es gibt dort genug patriotische Jugendliche die für ihr Land kämpfen würden.


----------



## Leob12 (3. August 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Selbstverständlich war der Marshallplan nicht uneigennützig, trotzdem hätte der Wiederaufbau ohne Marshallplan viel viel länger gedauert. 
Und ohne Forderungen vergibt niemand Geld. Nichtsdestotrotz hat der Marshallplan erheblichen Anteil am Aufschwung nach dem Krieg.



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Es heißt aber nicht "Liebe, deinen Fremden"  (da man die Bibel immer anders interpretieren kann)
> Ach, jetzt kommt wieder die "Nazikeule der Schuld", war irgendwie schon klar.
> 
> Und zu deinen vorherigen Beitrag:
> ...



Du kennst selbst relativ wenige Menschen, alle die du nicht kennst sind demnach Fremde. Tolle Logik. 
Edit: Noch schnell editiert was? 
Jaja, Deutschland und Österreich waren sicher nicht am Krieg schuld, sie haben sich gegen den jüdischen Kapitalismus verteidigt. Österreich war nicht das erste Opfer, da sind sich Historiker heute weitestgehend einig. Das sich damals Wilson dafür eingesetzt hat, Österreich als erstes Opfer zu deklarieren war ein glücklicher Zufall und geschah nicht aus Altruismus, sondern aus geostrategischen Interessen. 

Aber schön wie du wieder ausweichst. "Wir haben eine christlich geprägte Kultur". 
"Aber das und das sind christliche Werte."
"Nein, diese Werte sind alle alt und braucht man nicht mehr!" 

Ja, weil Kinder im Internet Pornos anschauen sind sie viel früher reifer. Für mich ist ein Kind so lange ein Kind, bis es volljährig ist, und selbst dann kann man sich noch darüber streiten. 
Du hast dich sicher schon intensiv mit jungen Menschen auseinandergesetzt nehme ich an. Vielleicht übst du sogar einen Beruf in der Kinderbetreuung aus. Ich glaubs eher nicht, denn dann käme nicht sowas^^

Was du denkst ist völlig irrelevant, weil dein "Denken" keine statistisch erfassten Daten als Grundlage hat. 
Ach ja, für den IS kämpfen sicher auch viele patriotische Jugendliche, also sehr ehrenhaft und löblich.


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. August 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Du weißt was in Schweden als Vergewaltigung gezählt wird?



Ich habe dich schonmal darüber aufgeklärt:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...-000-seit-dem-jahr-2000-a-70.html#post7585382

Aber scheinbar hast du keine Lust darauf einzugehen, weil dann dein Kartenhaus zusammenbrechen würde.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Hier noch etwas:
> Alles Schall und Rauch: Was in Schweden als Vergewaltigung gilt



Ein Block der die Ereignisse des 11. September ausnahmelos der amerikanischen Regierung anlastet und bei jeder Gelegenheit antisemtische Klischess bedient.

Solide Quelle. Das der Betreiber seine Aussage selbst nicht mit Quellen unterlegt, spricht für sich.

Ich gebe dir zum bessern Verständniss noch mal eine * richtige * Quelle.

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vergewaltigung#Schweden



			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> § 1 sagt sinngemäß: Sexuelle körperliche Handlungen, die Geschlechtsverkehr gleichen, die durch Misshandlung oder sonstwie mit Gewalt oder durch Androhung von Verbrechen erzwungen oder an Personen vollzogen werden, die wegen Bewusstlosigkeit, Schlaf, Drogen, Krankheit, körperlicher oder geistiger Störung in einem hilflosen Zustand sind, werden mit zwei bis sechs Jahren Haft bestraft, in minderschweren Fällen bis vier Jahre, in besonders schweren Fällen (z. B. mehrere Personen, besonders brutal) mit vier bis zehn Jahren Haft.



Hmm also das was in Schweden als Vergewaltigung gilt, ist ziemlich deckend, mit dem was in Deutschland als Vergewaltigung gilt.


----------



## Nightslaver (3. August 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich war der Marshallplan nicht uneigennützig, trotzdem hätte der Wiederaufbau ohne Marshallplan viel viel länger gedauert.
> Und ohne Forderungen vergibt niemand Geld. Nichtsdestotrotz hat der Marshallplan erheblichen Anteil am Aufschwung nach dem Krieg.



Nein, ein wesentlicher Anteil wäre wohl übertrieben, er hat mit zum Aufschwung beigetragen, viel wichtiger war aber das man nicht wie nach dem ersten Weltkrieg deutsche Waren in Europa bolkotiert hat sondern das die europäischen Staaten deutsche Waren gekauft haben die dringend benötigt wurden. Der Marshallplan hat das nur unterstützt.
Ich kann dir diesbezüglich wirklich nur mal die von mir verlinkte Doku ans Herz legen, die erklärt das eigentlich recht gut und sicher besser als ich. 



Leob12 schrieb:


> Jaja, Deutschland und Österreich waren sicher nicht am Krieg schuld, sie haben sich gegen den jüdischen Kapitalismus verteidigt. Österreich war nicht das erste Opfer, da sind sich Historiker heute weitestgehend einig. Das sich damals Wilson dafür eingesetzt hat, Österreich als erstes Opfer zu deklarieren war ein glücklicher Zufall und geschah nicht aus Altruismus, sondern aus geostrategischen Interessen.



Aus Östereich kamen mit die größten Täter am Völkermord der Nazis. Die Geschichtsschreibung ist sich da heute zimlich einig das Östereich kein Opfer der nationalsozialistischen Politik Deutschlands war sondern selbst emsiger und fleißiger Täter unter den deutschen Nationalsozialisten.
Das man das nach dem Krieg verdreht hat hat wie du schon richtig angemerkt hast strategische Gründe gehabt, unter anderem wollte man so erreichen das die Östereicher sich von den Deutschen distanzieren um keinen gemeinsamen Staat mehr anzustreben, den wer will schon mit den Tätern zusammen sein wen er sich international Opfer hinstellen kann und sich so seinen Verbrechen nicht stellen muss und sich unbefleckt etwas neues aufbauen kann?


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (3. August 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Du kennst selbst relativ wenige Menschen, alle die du nicht kennst sind demnach Fremde. Tolle Logik.
> 
> Jaja, Deutschland und Österreich waren sicher nicht am Krieg schuld, sie haben sich gegen den jüdischen Kapitalismus verteidigt. Österreich war nicht das erste Opfer, da sind sich Historiker heute weitestgehend einig. Das sich damals Wilson dafür eingesetzt hat, Österreich als erstes Opfer zu deklarieren war ein glücklicher Zufall und geschah nicht aus Altruismus, sondern aus geostrategischen Interessen.
> 
> ...



Ja, klar die ewige "deutsche Schuld"... Willst du gleich zu einer Antifa Demo und "Nie wieder Deutschland" rufen oder was ?
Was hat das eigentlich mit den Flüchtlingen zu tun ? Und gleich noch Antisemitismus unterstellen obwohl ich nie was gegen Juden und etwas gegen Isreal geschrieben habe ist auch sehr nachvollziehbar. (Übrigens ich mag Isreal sogar)
Was ist der IS mit Patriotismus zu tun ? Beim IS sind nichts als kranke Massenmörder denen man keine Gnade gewähren sollte !


----------



## Leob12 (3. August 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nein, ein wesentlicher Anteil wäre wohl übertrieben, er hat mit zum Aufschwung beigetragen, viel wichtiger war aber das man nicht wie nach dem ersten Weltkrieg deutsche Waren in Europa bolkotiert hat sondern das die europäischen Staaten deutsche Waren gekauft haben die dringend benötigt wurden. Der Marshallplan hat das nur unterstützt.
> Ich kann dir diesbezüglich wirklich nur mal die von mir verlinkte Doku ans Herz legen, die erklärt das eigentlich recht gut und sicher besser als ich.


Ja, natürlich, wie man mit den Kriegsverlierern umgegangen ist war überhaupt nicht optimal. Das der Wiederaufbau nach dem Ersten Weltkrieg langsamer verlaufen ist hat auch andere Gründe. 
Der Krieg hat länger gedauert als vermutet, man kannte ja den Krieg nicht, hatte gar eine eher romantische Vorstellung davon und das sich dann in der Wirtschaft der Männermangel bemerkbar gemacht hat, auch in den Folgejahren, das trug halt auch nicht zum Aufschwung bei. 
Dann gabs noch den Börsencrash, an dem man selbst ja unschuldig war, aber trotzdem unter den Folgen zu leiden hatte. Und dann war es eh nicht mehr sooo weit bis zum zweiten Weltkrieg. 



> Aus Östereich kamen mit die größten Täter am Völkermord der Nazis. Die Geschichtsschreibung ist sich da heute zimlich einig das Östereich kein Opfer der nationalsozialistischen Politik Deutschlands war sondern selbst emsiger und fleißiger Täter unter den deutschen Nationalsozialisten.
> Das man das nach dem Krieg verdreht hat hat wie du schon richtig angemerkt hast strategische Gründe gehabt, unter anderem wollte man so erreichen das die Östereicher sich von den Deutschen distanzieren um keinen gemeinsamen Staat mehr anzustreben, den wer will schon mit den Tätern zusammen sein wen er sich international Opfer hinstellen kann und sich so seinen Verbrechen nicht stellen muss und sich unbefleckt etwas neues aufbauen kann?


Ja ich weiß. Und die Menschen, die Hitler beim "Einmarsch" zugejubelt haben sahen nicht verängstigt aus.^^ 
Für die USA war Österreich ein Mittel um den Kommunismus einzudämmen bzw Russland etwas zu schwächen, schließlich war es ja ein Keil, welcher in den Ostblock geragt hat. Um aber Österreich den Marshallplan zu genehmigen, durfte Österreich kein Täter sein, ergo macht man Österreich zum "ersten Opfer". Wäre Russland nach Österreich einmarschiert hätte man daran eh gar nichts ändern können, auch nach dem Ende der Besatzungszeit. Österreich hätte ohnehin das gesamte Wiener Becken sofort aufgegeben und erst ab Beginn der Alpen angefangen zu verteidigen^^ Vermutlich hätte man eine Atombombe über Österreich abgeworfen um das Vordringen Russlands zu behindern. Auf die Neutralität hätten sowohl Russland als auch sonst jeder gekotet, salopp gesagt. 
Österreich hatte viel Glück und so eine Gelegenheit lehnt man natürlich nicht ab. Das werfe ich den Politikern von damals auch nicht vor. 
Nur dieses "Österreich als erstes Opfer" und "nach dem Krieg haben wir alles selbst wieder aufgebaut" nervt einfach, weil es nicht stimmt.


----------



## Verminaard (3. August 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Was du denkst ist völlig irrelevant, weil dein "Denken" keine statistisch erfassten Daten als Grundlage hat.



Dein bisher bestes "Argument".
Meinst du so eine repräsentative Statistik die genau was aussaagt?
Auch toll fand Ich: die meisten deutschen und oesterreicher waehlen noch immer CDU/CSU/SPD/spö/övp....

Du weißt schon wieviel wirklich diese Parteien so in der realitaet waeheln? Ich mein jetzt so nichwaehler, ungueltigwaehler und waehler von zu kleinen Parteien - bereingt.


Zu den ganzen WWII Zeugs. Die Geschichte schreiben noch immer die Gewinner.
Mir fehlt bei diesem ganzen deutschland-oesterreich-nazi-boese irgendwie die Italiener. Und was ist mit dem menschenfreund Stalin?
Uh Amis sind da auch nichtzu verachten. Schmeissen 2 Atombomben auf ein Land, wo die Kapitulation nur noch Formsache war. Das man da getestet hat, welxhe Art der Atomwaffen besser sei, ist ja egal.
Aber immer schoen an die deutsche schuld erinnern,

Lasstdoch bitte diese Thematik komplett raus. Wuerde den Thread komplett sprengen.
Ausser einzelne Teile sind fuers schlechte Gewissen gut


----------



## Nightslaver (3. August 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Zu den ganzen WWII Zeugs. Die Geschichte schreiben noch immer die Gewinner.
> Mir fehlt bei diesem ganzen deutschland-oesterreich-nazi-boese irgendwie die Italiener. Und was ist mit dem menschenfreund Stalin?



Musolini war ein Opfer der politischen Geschichte, mit Hitlers antijüdischer Weltanschauung, vor allem der Vernichtung, hatte er im Grunde nicht viel im Sinn, Italien hat es auch lange rausgezögert die italienischen Juden an Deutschland auszuliefern, bis man ab etwa 1943 auch darauf keinen Einfluss mehr hatte. 
Ab etwa 1941 konnte sich Musolini jedoch schon nicht mehr von Hitlers Plänen abkoppeln und hat ab da Schritt für Schritt seine Unabhängigkeit gegenüber Hitler verloren da Italien durch seine gescheiterten Kriege in Afrika und auf dem Balkan auf die deutsche Hilfe angewiesen war und faktisch in deutscher Schuld stand. Diese Entwicklung war wohl auch einer der Gründe warum Franko sich soweit es ging aus den deutschen Machenschaften rausgehalten hat, obwohl er ja auch Faschist war, er wollte nicht seine Souverenität an Deutschland verlieren.
Ab der ersten Absetzung Musolinis und der Kapitulation Italiens war Musolini dann endgültig nur noch eine Marionette von Hitler und bestand für ihn absolut keine Chance mehr sein Schicksal von Hitlers zu trennen.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Uh Amis sind da auch nichtzu verachten. Schmeissen 2 Atombomben auf ein Land, wo die Kapitulation nur noch Formsache war. Das man da getestet hat, welxhe Art der Atomwaffen besser sei, ist ja egal.



Es war keine Formsache. Japan hätte nicht kapituliert, das japanische Militär hätte den Krieg auf dem japanischen Festland fortgesetzt und bis zum letzten Quadratmilimeter Land und dem letzten kampffähigen Japaner geführt, so wie schon auf jeder Insel zuvor die die USA erobert haben. Eine Invasion Japans hätte wohl einen unendlich hohen Blutzoll auf beiden Seiten bedeutet.
Das soll nicht gutheißen das die Amerikaner die Atombomben abgeworfen haben, aber auch wenn das zu sehr hohen Opferzahlen geführt hat, sie waren sicher immer noch niedriger als wenn die USA hätten Japan erobern müssen.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Lasstdoch bitte diese Thematik komplett raus. Wuerde den Thread komplett sprengen.
> Ausser einzelne Teile sind fuers schlechte Gewissen gut



Ja ist vermutlich besser, somal wir uns da zuweit vom eigentlichen Thema entfernen.


----------



## behemoth85 (3. August 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Also statt Argumente zu bringen, wirst du weiterhin persönlich. Top.



Weil ich bei dir Ignoranz feststelle fühlst du dich persöhnlich angegriffen ?  

Vielleicht liegt es ja an solchen Aussagen die von Unwissen nur so strotzen wie die hier : 




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Kein Wunder das Afrika nicht voran kommt. Die können sich ja immer bequem hinter der Ausrede: „Wir werden ja so schlimm ausgebeutet“ ausruhen. Eigenverantwortung gleich null.








Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Weil ja das „kommunistische“ China ja nicht ausbeutet
> 
> Alles der böse Kapitalismus.



Wie erwähnt, China subventioniert Afrika nicht. Bevor du mir nochmal vorwirfst keine Argumente zu haben passe lieber auf deine ständigen Wiederholungen auf, keine Lust dir die Dinge in dreifacher Auführung dazubieten.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Letztendlich macht auch China seine Politik nur um günstiger (sprich unter Marktwert) an die Rohstoffe zu kommen. Bitte wo ist gleich nochmal der Unterschied?



Schau mal ne Zeile höher  



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ach weil afrikanische Länder gezwungen waren, bilaterale Verträge zu unterzeichen?
> 
> Wenn ich einen Kredit aufnehme und den nicht zurückzahlen kann, und meine Bank mein Haus versteigert, beutet mich meine Bank dann auch aus?



Was für ein gesitreicher Vergleich, da kann man dir wohl nur aplaudieren. Um auf dem Noveau mal fortzufahren: Nein, mit Afrika stelle es dir mal eher so vor dass du nichtmal eine Einzimmer Wohnung hast und unbedingt einen Kredit brauchst um überhaupt irgendwo zu wohnen. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Persönlich werden, weil man keine Argumente hat, die dritte.



Hm ... im anderem Thread konnte ich schon feststellen dass du eine sehr lustige Definition von Demokratie hast, und hier jetzt verstehst du sachliche Argumentation nichteinmal. Aber lustig ist das allemal  




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Deutschland ist mit ca. 80% seines BIPs verschuldet. Sind wird also auch nicht unabhängig?
> 
> Japan sogar mit 245% seines BIP (Griechenland nur ca. 170%). Ist Japan auch nicht unabhängig?



Wieder so ein gesistreicher Vergleich von dir bei dem man nicht weiss ob man aplaudieren oder mit dem Kopf schütteln darf  Japan, und Deutschland sind Wirtschaftsriesen die ihre Schulden zurückzahlen. Aus dem Grund bekommen sie auch günstiges Geld. Ich hoffe das reicht um mir nicht wieder dein zusammenhangloses Gefasel über Argumentationslosigkeit antuen zu müssen. An der Stelle darf ich mal deine kindische Logik bemängeln... 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das was passiert? Das Menschen hungern? Psst, dass passiert hier auch im reichen Deutschland, aber das kann man nicht so gut vermarkten wie die „armen, armen“ Afrikaner, die nichts für ihr Schicksal können und „böse, böse“ „ausgebeutet“ werden.



Danke für die sensationelle Offenbarung. Leider ist das mal wieder Indiz deiner genialen Auffassung von Armut wenn du die eines Industrielandes mit der Afrikas vergleichst. Willst du dafür Aplaus ?  In Deutschland gibt es Harz 4, in Afrika gibt es 20 Km täglich für keine 3 liter Wasser. Wäre ich mir nicht sicher dass du verstehst würde ich fragen: Soll ich fortfahren ?  



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Andere persönlich angreifen, die eine andere Meinung haben? Top Realität.



Du nennst mich Moralapostel und erschaffst somit eine direkte Personifizierung, behauptest daneben aber ich greiffe dich an ?   Wieso wundert es dich dann hinterher dass man dich als ignorant vermutet ? Wegen der mangelnen logischen Auffassung vielleicht ? Anscheinend magst du persöhnlich werden weil nicht mir, sondern dir die Argumente fehlen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. August 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Weil ich bei dir Ignoranz feststelle fühlst du dich *persöhnlich *angegriffen ?



Da du es nicht belegen kannst (wie bisher keine deiner Aussagen). Ja definitiv.



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegt es ja an solchen Aussagen die von Unwissen nur so strotzen wie die hier :



Wenn meine Aussagen vor "Unwissenheit nur so strotzen" warum widerlegst du sie nicht einfach mal? Aber das ist wohl zu viel verlangt.



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Wie erwähnt, China subventioniert Afrika nicht. Bevor du mir nochmal vorwirfst keine Argumente zu haben passe lieber auf deine ständigen Wiederholungen auf, keine Lust dir die Dinge in dreifacher Auführung dazubieten.



Du hast ja bisher gar nichts erklärt, sonder nur behauptet. Auf die Erklärung warte ich ja noch vergeblich. Dafür das ich nichts weiß und du ja anscheinend alles, hast du bist auf eine Dokumentation, noch nicht viel mit Substanz gebracht.



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Was für ein *gesitreicher* Vergleich, da kann man dir wohl nur *aplaudieren*. Um auf dem *Noveau *mal fortzufahren: Nein, mit Afrika stelle es dir mal eher so vor dass du nichtmal eine Einzimmer Wohnung hast und unbedingt einen Kredit brauchst um überhaupt irgendwo zu wohnen.



Ich habe mal die besten Kreationen deinerseits farbig hervorgehoben. Abgesehen davon, wieder keine Erklärungen.



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Hm ... im anderem Thread konnte ich schon feststellen dass du eine sehr lustige Definition von Demokratie hast, und hier jetzt verstehst du sachliche Argumentation nichteinmal. Aber lustig ist das allemal



Stimmt, ich bin für so doofe Sachen wie Wahlen, während du gewaltsame Putsche gutheißt. Sehr lustig.




behemoth85 schrieb:


> Wieder so ein *gesistreicher *Vergleich von dir bei dem man nicht weiss ob man *aplaudieren *oder mit dem Kopf schütteln darf  Japan, und Deutschland sind Wirtschaftsriesen die ihre Schulden zurückzahlen. Aus dem Grund bekommen sie auch günstiges Geld. Ich hoffe das reicht um mir nicht wieder dein zusammenhangloses Gefasel über Argumentationslosigkeit antuen zu müssen. An der Stelle darf ich mal deine kindische Logik bemängeln...



Bevor du irgendetwas oder irgendjemand bemängelst, empfehle ich dir eine eingehende Studie dieser Seite:

Duden online

Außerdem, du hast doch die Verschuldung als Gradmesser der Unabhängigkeit angeführt. Beschwer dich doch nicht bei mir, dass ich dann auf deine "geistreiche" (oder heißt es gesistreiche?) Logik einsteige.



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Danke für die sensationelle Offenbarung. Leider ist das mal wieder Indiz deiner genialen Auffassung von Armut wenn du die eines Industrielandes mit der Afrikas vergleichst. Willst du dafür Aplaus ?  In Deutschland gibt es Harz 4, in Afrika gibt es 20 Km täglich für keine 3 liter Wasser. Wäre ich mir nicht sicher dass du verstehst würde ich fragen: Soll ich fortfahren ?



Deshalb gibt es in Deutschland auch Obdachlose und in natürlich muss man in ganz Afrika überall jeden Tag 20 KM laufen. Das ist natürlich sachlich und kein bisschen polemisch.



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Du nennst mich Moralapostel und erschaffst somit eine direkte Personifizierung, behauptest daneben aber ich greiffe dich an ?


 Wenn du Leute persönlich angreifst, die nicht deiner Meinung sind? Ja doch so ziemlich.



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Wegen der *mangelnen * logischen Auffassung vielleicht ?



Was du ja bisher nicht belegen konntest, aber ich denke auf Quellen oder Beweise deinerseits kann ich noch lange warten.


----------



## Nightslaver (3. August 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Wie erwähnt, China subventioniert Afrika nicht. Bevor du mir nochmal vorwirfst keine Argumente zu haben passe lieber auf deine ständigen Wiederholungen auf, keine Lust dir die Dinge in dreifacher Auführung dazubieten.



Ja dafür lässt China in Afrika auch unter menschenunwürdigsten Bedingungen produzieren, machen sie ja sogar bei sich im eigenen Land, kauft riesige landwirtschaftliche Anbauflächen, die in China kaputt gewirtschaftet und zugebaut wurden und die in den entsprechenden Ländern dann fehlen und verkauft günstig schwere Waffen an instabile afrikanische Staaten.
Nur weil man den Markt nicht mit billigen Lebensmitteln flutet ist die chinesische Politik keinen deut besser als die anderer Länder, somal China auch nur wirtschaftlich ein real-kapitalistisches Land ist, auch wen man sich selbst immer noch als "Volksrepublik" mit kommunistischen Vorbild bezeichnet.


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. August 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ja dafür lässt China in Afrika auch unter menschenunwürdigsten Bedingungen produzieren, machen sie ja sogar bei sich im eigenen Land, kauft riesige landwirtschaftliche Anbauflächen, die in den Ländern dann fehlen, und verkauft günstig schwere Waffen nach Afrika.
> Nur weil man den Markt nicht mit billigen Lebensmitteln flutet ist die chinesische Politik keinen deut besser als die anderer Länder, somal China auch nur wirtschaftlich ein real-kapitalistisches Land ist, auch wen man sich selbst immer noch als "Volksrepublik" mit kommunistischen Vorbild bezeichnet.



Psst, dass kannst du doch nicht schreiben. Sonst funktioniert das Argument, wir müssen alle Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge aufnehmen, weil wir seit 150 Jahren an allem schuld sind in Afrika nicht mehr.

So beutet Peking Afrika aus - Bild.de
Kampf um Rohstoffe: Waffen, Öl, dreckige Deals - wie China den Westen aus Afrika drängt - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Warum nimmt China dann nicht die ganzen Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge auf?


----------



## Leob12 (3. August 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Dein bisher bestes "Argument".
> Meinst du so eine repräsentative Statistik die genau was aussaagt?
> Auch toll fand Ich: die meisten deutschen und oesterreicher waehlen noch immer CDU/CSU/SPD/spö/övp....


Tja, wenn die Leute nicht wählen gehen sind sie selbst schuld. 
Von denen die wählen, wählt der Großteil die von mir angesprochenen Parteien. Dazu liefer ich dir keine Links, zähl die Prozentzahlen zusammen. 
Mal ganz davon abgesehen wählt dann auch nur ein kleiner Teil die rechten Parteien, wenn man alles bereinigt  


> Zu den ganzen WWII Zeugs. Die Geschichte schreiben noch immer die Gewinner.
> Mir fehlt bei diesem ganzen deutschland-oesterreich-nazi-boese irgendwie die Italiener. Und was ist mit dem menschenfreund Stalin?
> Uh Amis sind da auch nichtzu verachten. Schmeissen 2 Atombomben auf ein Land, wo die Kapitulation nur noch Formsache war. Das man da getestet hat, welxhe Art der Atomwaffen besser sei, ist ja egal.
> Aber immer schoen an die deutsche schuld erinnern,


Hier ging es doch konkret um Deutschland und Österreich, warum wirfst du mir nun vor andere Dinge nicht zu erwähnen?^^ 
Wir können gerne in einem anderen Thread darüber diskutieren, keine Angst. Der Fokus lag momentan auf Deutschland und Österreich. Das heißt nicht das ich automatisch alles andere ignoriere oder gutheiße.


----------



## behemoth85 (3. August 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Da du es nicht belegen kannst (wie bisher keine deiner Aussagen). Ja definitiv.



Du belegst es doch, anhand deiner sinnlosen Aussagen und mangelnen logischen Auffassung. Wenn du also Belege willst, dann lese mal in deinen Zeilen da steht doch alles. Und wo wir dabei sind, bitte um Belege dafür dass ich eine Moralapostel bin. Meinst bist der einzige hier der mit solchen Waffen spielen kann ? Ach und wo wir bei Belegen sind, Belege dafür bitte dass Afrika selbst schuld daran ist dass sie keine Wirtschaft zu stande kriegen. Belege bitte. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn meine Aussagen vor "Unwissenheit nur so strotzen" warum widerlegst du sie nicht einfach mal? Aber das ist wohl zu viel verlangt.



Mach ich doch, stelle einiges richtig und anderes tue ich als den Quatsch ab der da aus deiner Fantasie kommt. Wie wärs mal wenn du den Film guckst den ich dir vorgeschlagen habe um dich mal zu informieren anstatt andere zu desinformieren ? Aber das wäre wohl zu viel verlangt.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Du hast ja bisher gar nichts erklärt, sonder nur behauptet. Auf die Erklärung warte ich ja noch vergeblich. Dafür das ich nichts weiß und du ja anscheinend alles, hast du bist auf eine Dokumentation, noch nicht viel mit Substanz gebracht



Nach deiner lustigen Auffassung vielleicht, aber in der Wirklichkeit erkläre ich dir hier durchgehend etwas nur tuest du ja alles als falsch ab was nicht in dein lustiges Weltbild passt. Und nicht einmal diese eine Dokumentation die so ziemlich alle deine an mich gerichtetten Fragen beantwortet, hast du dir angeschaut sondern auch sofoert abgetan. Mekrst du noch was in deinem wirrwar ?  



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich habe mal die besten Kreationen deinerseits farbig hervorgehoben. Abgesehen davon, wieder keine Erklärungen



Nope. Und wo bleiben deine Erklärungen ? 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Stimmt, ich bin für so doofe Sachen wie Wahlen, während du gewaltsame Putsche gutheißt. Sehr lustig.



Ich bin für Freiheitsbewegungen gegen Diktatoren, während du gewaltsame Einmärsche in souveräne Staaten gutheißt. Sehr lustig



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Außerdem, du hast doch die Verschuldung als Gradmesser der Unabhängigkeit angeführt. Beschwer dich doch nicht bei mir, dass ich dann auf deine "geistreiche" (oder heißt es gesistreiche?) Logik einsteige.



Ja habe ich, jedoch unwissends dass du das zu Vergleichszwecken nimmst die eben so gut von einem 12 jährigen stammen könnten. Und bevor du Logik und Rechschreibung als Indiz für Inteligenz nimmst, achte mal lieber auf deine die Rechtschreibfehler von Vertippern nicht zu unterscheiden vermag, Kopfschüttel...



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Deshalb gibt es in Deutschland auch Obdachlose und in natürlich muss man in ganz Afrika überall jeden Tag 20 KM laufen. Das ist natürlich sachlich und kein bisschen polemisch.



Jeder mit einem deutschen Personalausweis hat Berechtigung für Harz 4. In Afrika laufen warscheinlich mehr Menschen kilometerweit zu Wasserquellen als Deutschland Einwohner hat ... Wie kannst du dich noch wundern dass man deine sinnfreien Vergleiche deziniert ? Denke nach bevor du etwas schreibst dann nimmt man dich auch für voll  




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn du Leute persönlich angreifst, die nicht deiner Meinung sind? Ja doch so ziemlich.



Ich greiffe garkeinen an, sondern lege dir nur nahe dass deine Argumentation und Logik schwachsinnig sind. Letztendes bist du dafür verantwortlich und nicht ich. Deine Meinung akzeptiere ich aber ich teile sie nicht, wenn du damit ein Problem hast ist das deine Sache und nicht meine. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Was du ja bisher nicht belegen konntest, aber ich denke auf Quellen oder Beweise deinerseits kann ich noch lange warten



Du belegst deine mangelne Logik selbst, ich weise nur auf sie hin. Als Quelle nannte ich dir bereits eine wirklich gute und schulende Dokumentation die du als Beweiskette nehmen kannst. Wenn du Beweise nicht akzeptierst dann kannst du sehr lange warten da gebe ich dir recht


----------



## Nightslaver (4. August 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Ach und wo wir bei Belegen sind, Belege dafür bitte dass Afrika selbst schuld daran ist dass sie keine Wirtschaft zu stande kriegen. Belege bitte.




Bitte sehr:

1) Spiegel:  Eine große Dürre hat die Gehirne erfaßt - DER SPIEGEL 29/1984
2) Konrad Adenauer Stiftung: http://www.kas.de/wf/doc/kas_17149-544-1-30.pdf?090721124507
3) Die Welt: Re-Kolonisierung: Warum die Weißen nach Afrika zurückkommen sollen - DIE WELT
4) Der Tagesspiegel: Afrika und Europa: Debatte um FlÃ¼chtlinge als Weckruf - Politik - Tagesspiegel
5) Die Zeit: Korruption: Afrikas gierige Herrscher | ZEIT ONLINE
6) N-TV: http://www.n-tv.de/politik/Korruption-macht-Afrika-arm-article13537326.html
7) Deutsch-Türkisches Journal: http://dtj-online.de/armut-in-afrika-und-warum-entwicklungshilfe-scheitert-1191

Es ist eben nicht nur ein Problem von außen, wie du es immer hinstellen willst, es ist in mindestens genau so großen Maße ein innerafrikanisches Problem.
Wie ich schon sagte, Afrikas Probleme wirtschaftlich nicht auf die Beine zu kommen werden nicht damit gelöst sein indem man die Situation dort nicht mehr ausnutzt, das wäre nur ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung, ist aber von außen garnicht durchsetzbar weil sich dann jeder auf der Welt dran halten müsste, was völlig illusorisch ist, somal es auch nicht die Unfähigkeit der afrikanischen Eliten, Regierungen, korrupten Machthaber und Politik, welche ebenfalls gewaltigen Anteil daran haben das Afrika eines der größten Armenhäuser der Welt ist und wirtschaftlich kaum weitergekommen ist als vor 40-50 Jahren, behebt.
Das Problem müsste also von innen angegangen werden, den erst wenn man innen einen stabilen und wenig korupten Staatsaperat hat kann man auch effektiv Koruption von außen bekämpfen.


----------



## beren2707 (4. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

*Moderative Anmerkung:*
Da der TE dies nicht mehr kann, erweitere ich hiermit die  Überschrift/das Thema auf "Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und  Asylproblematik".
Ich habe dies bewusst als "-problematik"  bezeichnet, da es mMn viele Probleme zu lösen gilt (Rechtliches,  Unterbringung, Begrifflichkeiten etc. pp.). Dies soll bitte keinesfalls  wertend gesehen werden.

Ich bitte alle Beteiligten darum, sich sowohl im Rahmen des Themas als auch der Forenregeln zu bewegen. Persönliche Anfeindungen statt Argumente sind unerwünscht.

Mit den besten Grüßen
beren2707


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (4. August 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Bitte sehr:
> 
> 1) Spiegel:  Eine große Dürre hat die Gehirne erfaßt - DER SPIEGEL 29/1984
> 2) Konrad Adenauer Stiftung: http://www.kas.de/wf/doc/kas_17149-544-1-30.pdf?090721124507
> ...



Genau, nicht wir beuten die Afrikaner aus sondern ihre eigenen Herrscher. Aber das wollen halt einige mit ihren Schuldkomplexen nicht wahrhaben, dass gerade Deutschland das schon seit fast 100 Jahren keine Kolonien mehr hat daran nicht Schuld ist.


----------



## Threshold (4. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Die Europäer nutzen die Armut der Afrikaner aus.


----------



## S754 (4. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Europäer nutzen die Armut der Afrikaner aus.



Ist aber nix neues.


----------



## Atent123 (4. August 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Genau, nicht wir beuten die Afrikaner aus sondern ihre eigenen Herrscher. Aber das wollen halt einige mit ihren Schuldkomplexen nicht wahrhaben, dass gerade Deutschland das schon seit fast 100 Jahren keine Kolonien mehr hat daran nicht Schuld ist.



Vorallem waren die Deutschen Kolonien noch die am wenigsten Brutalsten.


----------



## Nightslaver (4. August 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Europäer nutzen die Armut der Afrikaner aus.



Jeder der darin einen Nutzen für sich selbst sieht nutzt die Armut der Afrikaner aus, nicht nur Europa, auch Russland, China, die USA, Kanada, Australien, Iran, Saudi Arabien und andere.



Atent123 schrieb:


> Vorallem waren die Deutschen Kolonien noch die am wenigsten Brutalsten.



Das ehr eine unwahre Verklärung. Die deutschen Kolonien waren nicht weniger "brutal" als die der anderen Kolonialmächte, das einzige was nicht stimmt ist das die Deutschen brutaler gewesen wären als andere Kolonialmächte.
Was noch ein Unterschied zu anderen Kolonialmächten war ist, das die Deutschen mehr in Infrastruktur, Gesundheitswesen und Bildung ihrer Kolonien investiert haben.


----------



## aloha84 (4. August 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Atent123 schrieb:


> Vorallem waren die Deutschen Kolonien noch die am wenigsten Brutalsten.



Was aber nicht heißt, dass da "Friede Freude Sonnenschein" herrschte.
Für die geringste "Disziplinlosigkeit" gab es drakonische Strafen, bei einem Aufruhr waren Erschießungen an der Tagesordnung.
Was man dem deutschen Kaiserreich zu Gute halten kann, war der Aufbau von Infrastruktur und die Förderung von Bildung.

Mal davon ab, dass die Asylpolitik nichts mit Schuldgefühlen für die Verbrechen des 2. WK zu tun hat, es ist viel mehr ein Akt der Menschlichkeit.


----------



## Verminaard (4. August 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Mal davon ab, dass die Asylpolitik nichts mit Schuldgefühlen für die Verbrechen des 2. WK zu tun hat, es ist viel mehr ein Akt der Menschlichkeit.



Wo wir wieder bei "wer ist Asylberechtigt" waeren.
Dafuer gibt es klare Definitionen.

Aber hier gibt es schon geteilte Meinungen.
Die einen fordern das vorhandene Regeln/Gesetze konsequent umgesetzt werden, damit auch den wirklich Beduerftigen geholfen werden kann. Abgesehen davon das mqn auch keine Platzproblematik usw. Mehr haette.
Andere fordern das auch Asylberechtigte bei Gesetzesverstoessen sofort des Landes verwiesen werden.
Und dann gibts noch die, die fast jeden ins Land lassen wollen, ungeachtet ob berechtigt oder nicht.

Untermauert werden diese Meinungen von verschiedenen Argumenten. Geht halt bis in die Kolonialzeit zurueck und schuld deswegen.

Ich lese aber selten was von loesungsansaetzen oder vorschlaegen, die auch real umgesetzt werden koennen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. August 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Mal davon ab, dass die Asylpolitik nichts mit Schuldgefühlen für die Verbrechen des 2. WK zu tun hat, es ist viel mehr ein Akt der Menschlichkeit.



Auch wenn das für Betroffene schlimm sein mag, aber das begründet nunmal keinen Anspruch auf Asyl.

PS: So muss man das ganze angehen:

Ungarn will Grenzzaun gegen Flüchtlinge schneller errichten - DIE WELT



			
				Welt schrieb:
			
		

> Es handele sich nicht um eine vorübergehende Krise, sondern um eine voraussichtlich Jahre andauernde "neue Völkerwanderung". Ungarn könne die gesellschaftlichen Umwälzungen nicht bewältigen, die eine massive Einwanderung mit sich bringen würde, und müsse sich daher selbst schützen.



Sich selber schützen. Wenn doch nur unsere Volksvertreter so denken würden.


----------



## Rolk (4. August 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Sich selber schützen. Wenn doch nur unsere Volksvertreter so denken würden.



Hier bekommt man noch von der eigenen Presse um die Ohren gehauen das die Assylbewerber vor uns geschützt werden müssen. Finde ich schon ziemlich unverschämt...


----------



## Two-Face (4. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Müssen sie aber, wenn du dir mal anhörst, was vor allem im Osten so alles abgeht.


----------



## Threshold (4. August 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Jeder der darin einen Nutzen für sich selbst sieht nutzt die Armut der Afrikaner aus, nicht nur Europa, auch Russland, China, die USA, Kanada, Australien, Iran, Saudi Arabien und andere.



Zum Wohle des Kapitalismus.
Und solange solche Strukturen und Machenschaften an der Tagesordnung sind, wird sich nichts daran ändern.
Also kannst du einen noch so hohen Zaun ums Mittelmeer legen, die Afrikaner werden drüber klettern.


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. August 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Threshold schrieb:


> Zum Wohle des Kapitalismus.
> Und solange solche Strukturen und Machenschaften an der Tagesordnung sind, wird sich nichts daran ändern.
> Also kannst du einen noch so hohen Zaun ums Mittelmeer legen, die Afrikaner werden drüber klettern.



Deshalb muss die Sicherung der Grenzen auch direkt im Mittelmeer durch die Marine der EU-Staaten erfolgen. Schleuserschiffe müssen zum Umkehren aufgefordert werden. Bei Nichtbeachtung ist zuerst ein Warnschuss abzugeben, bei weiterer Nichtbeachtung müssen Schleuserschiffe versenkt werden.


----------



## Nightslaver (4. August 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Threshold schrieb:


> Zum Wohle des Kapitalismus.
> Und solange solche Strukturen und Machenschaften an der Tagesordnung sind, wird sich nichts daran ändern.
> Also kannst du einen noch so hohen Zaun ums Mittelmeer legen, die Afrikaner werden drüber klettern.



Natürlich nützt ein Zaun, bzw. eine Abschotung, da nur begrenzt, aber garnichts tun kannst du auch nicht sonst gehst du genauso daran zu Grunde, weil du nunmal nicht Millionen Menschen die anderswo ein besseres Leben suchen aufnehmen kannst ohne dabei die eigene Gesellschaft und die eigenen Systeme zu destabilisieren.
Ideal wäre natürlich man würde diese Ausnutzung unterbinden, aber wie willst du das erreichen wenn nicht alle Länder auf der Welt da an einem Strang ziehen und vor allem solange die Systeme / Regierungen  in Afrika so ticken wie sie ticken, nämlich das man fleißig die Hand aufhält und sich selbst und seinem Clan durch Bestechung und Koruption bereichert.
Die meisten afrikanischen Länder müssten erstmal so etwas wie ein nationales Zugehörigkeitsgefühl entwickeln um aus diesem politischen Selbstzerstörungskurs raus zu kommen.
Den sowas wie ein nationales Zugehörigkeitsgefühl gibt es nur sehr eingeschränkt. Viele Afrikaner fühlen sich ihren Familien zugehörig, vieleicht noch einen Stamm, aber darüber hinaus ist meist Schluss, die Menschen vom Nachbarstamm sind schon meist Konkurenten und der Stamm der die Regierung bekleidet sowieso, also versucht man sich soviel wie möglich in die eigene Tasche zu wirtschaften, oder aber die Regierung zu stürzen und bricht damit einen Bürgerkrieg vom Zaun.
Solange das so ist und in vielen afrikanischen Ländern sich das nicht ändert, solange hast du eigentlich auch nicht mal ansatzweise eine Chance dort sowas wie faire Geschäfte zu tätigen, weil es wird auf der Welt immer einen geben der meint das faire Spielregeln für ihn  nicht gelten und er die korupten Systeme und den Hang zur Bereicherung in Afrika für seine eigenen Interessen ausnutzen muss und kann.


----------



## Leob12 (4. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Korruption gibt es doch auch bei uns, das ist lange kein afrikanisches Phänomen. 

Klar gibt es dort wenig nationales Zugehörigkeitsgefühl, schau dir die Grenzziehung an, die wurde am Reißbrett gemacht. Bildung wäre eine Möglichkeit um da etwas Abhilfe zu schaffen, aber solange nichtmal annähernd Frieden herrscht wird sich dort auch keine andere Gesellschaft entwickeln können.


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Mal wieder eine "Fachkraft" am Werk.

https://mopo24.de/#!nachrichten/park-chemnitz-zentrum-missbrauch-siebenjaehrige-9445


----------



## Verminaard (4. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Bedauerlicher Einzelfall


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (4. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Mal wieder eine "Fachkraft" am Werk.
> 
> https://mopo24.de/#!nachrichten/park-chemnitz-zentrum-missbrauch-siebenjaehrige-9445




In Freiberg (in der Nähe von Chemnitz) hat eine "Fachkraft" aus Bosnien einen ehemaligen Fußballtrainer mit einer Flasche erschlagen. 
Ist zwar paar Wochen her aber ich wette das der Mörder immer noch nicht abgeschoben wurde.
Und dann tun die Wessis uns Ossis meist vorhalten, dass wir alle grundlos auf die armen traumatisierten Flüchtlinge einhacken da wir alle "pöhse Nahzis" sind...


----------



## QUAD4 (4. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

quelle: https://www.facebook.com/oliver.janich.5/posts/853271894762975


> Also neulich schrieb ich noch auf der FB-Seite von Til Schweiger, dass er es wohl ehrlich meint und wirklich entrüstet war. Jetzt sieht das Ganze in der Tat nach einem billigen PR-Stunt aus, schließlich soll er das Gelände schon letztes Jahr gekauft haben.
> Schweiger war ja eine Weile in Hollywood und da gehört sowas zur Eigen-PR dazu, nicht immer zum Schlechten. Es gibt genügend sinnvolle karitative Privatinitiativen, die von Promis unterstützt werden.
> Aber dieses Manöver ist nun doch zu durchsichtig.
> Herzlich willkommen in der Asylindustrie, Til Schweiger. Gewinne sind staatlich garantiert. Aber das kennst Du ja von der Filmförderung. Staat muss nur ein paar Länder kaputt bomben, schon flutscht das Geschäft.
> Zynischer geht kaum.



quelle: https://www.facebook.com/oliver.janich.5/posts/853772494712915


> Private Asylantenheime sind die widerlichste Form des Korporatismus. Rendite staatlich garantiert. Das erkläre ich in der aktuellen Presseshow, die ich gestern aufgezeichnet habe.
> Wie zur Bestätigung kam heute morgen diese Meldung herein:
> "Man lernt, dass die Firma European Homecare, ein gewinnorientiertes Privatunternehmen, mit der Unterbringung von Flüchtlingen eine Eigenkapitalrendite von 66 Prozent erzielt. Solche Renditen lassen sich sonst nur mit Menschenhandel und Drogenschmuggel erzielen." Gabor Steingart im Handelsblatt: Kartellamt von Ajatollahs besetzt - Handelsblatt




oh man wenn ich das alles lese kommt mir die kotze hoch. hab nicht gedacht das sogar der til schweiger so ein schmarotzer ist. naja, auf der anderen seite weiss ich das seine schrottfilme finaniziert werden von fimfördergelder was wiederum stuern sind. einfach nur ekelhaft der typ.


----------



## BlackAcetal (4. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Noch so ein Facebook Gutmensch .___.


----------



## Leob12 (4. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Noch so ein Facebook Gutmensch .___.


Warum immer diese rechte Diktion? Kannst du nicht ohne? Fehlen Argumente?


----------



## Amon (5. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Naja, also toll ist das nicht wirklich was der Herr Schweiger da abzieht. Die Medien stürzen sich da natürlich voll drauf, Til Schweiger will Vorzeige Asylunterkunft bauen und so. Aber wer finanziert dann die Versorgung von denen? Macht das der feine Herr Schweiger mit seinem eigenen Geld (genug hat er ja) oder bleibt das wieder beim Steuerzahler hängen? Die Antwort dürfte klar sein.

Aber immer schön alle Kritik als fremdenfeindlich bezeichnen und immer feste mit der Nazi Keule drauf weil das ja in diesem Land so einfach ist.


----------



## Bonkic (5. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

"fachkraft", "gutmensch" etc. - mir ist es wirklich ein rätsel, weshalb die foren-obrigkeit hier nicht mal reingrätscht.


----------



## Cleriker (5. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Warum immer diese rechte Diktion? Kannst du nicht ohne? Fehlen Argumente?


Da muss ich mal kurz fragen:
Ist das Wort Gutmensch ausschließlich Rechtspopulisten vorbehalten? Also gibt's das Wort nicht in anderem Zusammenhang?
(ernstgemeintes Interesse)


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (5. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Nein, nicht wirklich.

https://www.wikipedia.de/wiki/Gutmensch

Ist ganz interessant, auch die Herkunft.
Wäre 2011 fast Unwort des Jahres geworden. 

Nebenbei bemerkt finde das Wort ziemlich ätzend, egal auf welcher Seite einer Diskussion ich mich sehe.


----------



## BlackAcetal (5. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Mit Gutmensch möchte ich sagen, dass es Til Schweiger nicht interessiert was mit den Asylanten passiert. Auch wenn er es sagt ich glaube es ihm nicht weil er das auch nur aus PR Gründen macht. ( so meine Meinung )
Ähnlich war es bei dem Flugzeug was in die Französische Alpen geflogen ist: Schnell mal ne Facebook Seite aufgemacht und traurige Bilder Posten und Mitleid und Mitgefühl vortäuschen. 
Also auf Facebook vortäuschen es würde einem nahe gehen nur um gut dazustehen. Das ist meine Auffassung von einem Facebook-Gutmensch.


----------



## Kaaruzo (5. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Bonkic schrieb:


> "fachkraft", "gutmensch" etc. - mir ist es wirklich ein rätsel, weshalb die foren-obrigkeit hier nicht mal reingrätscht.



Duden | Gutmensch | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition
Duden | Fachkraft | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Synonyme

Warum sollte hier die Foren-Obrigkeit tätig werden?


----------



## Drayygo (5. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Was ich am interessantesten finde, das sich teilweise Leute selbst widersprechen..erst ist die Rede von da kommen Hochqualifizierte Fachkräfte (Ärzte etc.) , einer schrieb sogar mit Vermögen von 6stelligen Beträgen, dann wird geschrieben, das die Leute die kommen, nicht ausreichend englisch können bzw. sie "keine Ahnung" haben, wie man legal in ein Land reist..ihr könnt mir nicht erzählen, das ein Ingenieur (in welchem Land auch immer) nicht MINDESTENS rudimentär englisch kann und nicht gebildet genug ist, sich zu informieren wie man legal einreist.


----------



## Kaaruzo (5. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Drayygo schrieb:


> Was ich am interessantesten finde, das sich teilweise Leute selbst widersprechen..erst ist die Rede von da kommen Hochqualifizierte Fachkräfte (Ärzte etc.) , einer schrieb sogar mit Vermögen von 6stelligen Beträgen, dann wird geschrieben, das die Leute die kommen, nicht ausreichend englisch können bzw. sie "keine Ahnung" haben, wie man legal in ein Land reist..ihr könnt mir nicht erzählen, das ein Ingenieur (in welchem Land auch immer) nicht MINDESTENS rudimentär englisch kann und nicht gebildet genug ist, sich zu informieren wie man legal einreist.



Stimmt. Du hast völlig Recht.

Die Boote die da übers Mittelmeer kommen, sind voller Ärzte, Ingenieure und anderen unbezahlbaren „Fachkräften“.

Und mit einem Schleuserboot übers Mittelmeer zu fahren, ist natürlich auch total legal.

Deshalb zahlt man ja auch ca. 5000 Dollar für einen Sitzplatz auf so einem Boot, statt den lästigen Weg über die Visumserteilung zu gehen.

Danke für deine Aufklärung.


----------



## Drayygo (5. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Probiere es nochmal mit lesen, verstehen..drüber nachdenken und DANN erst schreiben. Das sind nicht meine aussagen (außer der letzte Teil) sondern die von verschiedenen Usern, die ich zusammengefasst habe.da ich gerade mit dem Handy online bin, kann ich leider nicht 50posts zitieren.
Dazu kommt, das du scheinbar denkst (wie auch immer man bei meinem Text auf diesen schmalen ast kommen kann) das ich das für richtig oder wahr halte was ich da zusammengefasst habe..also daher.. Versuchs nochmal, diesmal gibt's kein Foto für dich


----------



## Kaaruzo (5. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Drayygo schrieb:


> Probiere es nochmal mit lesen, verstehen..drüber nachdenken und DANN erst schreiben. Das sind nicht meine aussagen (außer der letzte Teil) sondern die von verschiedenen Usern, die ich zusammengefasst habe.da ich gerade mit dem Handy online bin, kann ich leider nicht 50posts zitieren.
> Dazu kommt, das du scheinbar denkst (wie auch immer man bei meinem Text auf diesen schmalen ast kommen kann) das ich das für richtig oder wahr halte was ich da zusammengefasst habe..also daher.. Versuchs nochmal, diesmal gibt's kein Foto für dich



So kann man es sich natürlich auch leicht machen.

Ich habe das von anderen Usern zusammengefasst und kann jetzt aber nicht die entsprechenden Posts zitieren. 

Auf Deutsch: Ich behaupte erst mal was, und wenn mich jemand darauf anspricht streite ich alles ab.

PS: Was für ein Foto?


----------



## Drayygo (5. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Du verstehst es nicht, oder ? Das von mir gepostete (und später, nur für dich zitierte) zeug spiegelt nicht meine Meinung, sondern meine belustigung über die Widersprüche wider...aber ich bin mir sicher das das so ziemlich jeder außer dir versteht. Aber gut..dann gibt's halt statt einem Foto ne extrawurst !


----------



## QUAD4 (5. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

https://www.facebook.com/oliver.radke.56/posts/704855862980293
zieh euch das bild rein. der till schweiger ist ein gerissener business man. so macht man geld auf kosten der steuerzahler und lässt sich von denen dank der medien auch noch als sozial feiern. einfach nur zum kotzen der typ. ich würde dem am liebsten einen stempel auf die stirn drücken mit der aufschrift "moralisch behindert".


----------



## Kaaruzo (5. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Drayygo schrieb:


> Du verstehst es nicht, oder ? Das von mir gepostete (und später, nur für dich zitierte) zeug spiegelt nicht meine Meinung, sondern meine belustigung über die Widersprüche wider...aber ich bin mir sicher das das so ziemlich jeder außer dir versteht. Aber gut..dann gibt's halt statt einem Foto ne extrawurst !



Und diese "Widersprüche" über die du dich belustigt, habe ich mal kurz kritisch hinterfragt. Und anstatt darauf einzugehen, weichst du aus. 

Dann erhelle uns doch mal über deine Belustigung, damit wir alle was zu lachen haben.



QUAD4 schrieb:


> https://www.facebook.com/oliver.radke.56/posts/704855862980293
> zieh euch das bild rein. der till schweiger ist ein gerissener business man. so macht man geld auf kosten der steuerzahler und lässt sich von denen dank der medien auch noch als sozial feiern. einfach nur zum kotzen der typ. ich würde dem am liebsten einen stempel auf die stirn drücken mit der aufschrift "moralisch behindert".



Der Mann sollte sich einfach mal ein Beispiel an seinem Nachnamen nehmen und schweigen. Das wäre für alle Beteiligten erträglicher.

Oder er stellt seine Villa den ganzen armen "Flüchtlingen" zur Verfügung. Aber vom Elfenbeinturm lässt es sich immer leicht auf andere herabgucken.


----------



## BlackAcetal (5. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Zum Glück macht er keine Fernseh Sendung draus

Schweiger and Friends - Gemeinsam für Flüchtlinge


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (5. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Mal ganz abgesehen davon, was ich von Schweigers Aktion halte (nicht damit befasst, würde aber ehrlich gesagt auch erstmal sagen, daß es ziemlich nach "Tue Gutes und sprich darüber" klingt  ), ist dieses Bildchen wieder ein guter Beweis für den ganzen Quatsch, der dort geteilt, geliked und kommentiert wird.

Aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen, inhaltlich nicht 100%ig korrekt, gespickt mit Polemik und eine Rechtschreibung, Zeichensetzung und Grammatik, die einen fast zum Lachen bringt (wobei es bei dem Bild ja noch geht)

Das Niveau hier in dem Thread gefällt mir eigentlich ganz gut. Ist sehr interessant.
Aber Argumente mit dusseligen Likebildchen zu untermauern muß doch nicht sein, oder?

@BlackAcetal
 Klingt gut.
Lass' den Namen rechtlich schützen


----------



## BlackAcetal (5. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ich frage mich immer ob die Länder uns auch solch eine Hilfe anbieten wenn Deutsche aus irgendeinem Grund Asyl suchen...


----------



## Leob12 (5. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Da muss ich mal kurz fragen:
> Ist das Wort Gutmensch ausschließlich Rechtspopulisten vorbehalten? Also gibt's das Wort nicht in anderem Zusammenhang?
> (ernstgemeintes Interesse)


Vorbehalten? Nein, wird halt fast ausschließlich von diesen Leuten benutzt. Sieht man auf Facebook, sieht man in der Politik, sieht man hier im Forum. 
Gutmensch darf man ohne weiteres benutzen, aber wehe der Nutzer wird aufgrund seiner vertretenen Meinung ins rechte Eck gestellt, das geht dann überhaupt nicht. Dann redet man wieder von der Nazi-Keule, stellt sich selbst als Opfer hin. 
Gutmensch: Vom Familiennamen zum Hasswort der Gegenwart - DIE WELT



BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Ich frage mich immer ob die Länder uns auch solch eine Hilfe anbieten wenn Deutsche aus irgendeinem Grund Asyl suchen...



Warum sollten sie es nicht machen? 
Außerdem stellt sich die Frage momentan nicht. Sie wird immer nur vorgebracht um zu rechtfertigen dass man möglichst wenige Flüchtlinge aufnimmt, denn schließlich weiß man nicht ob einem selbst geholfen wird, warum also anderen helfen?


----------



## BlackAcetal (5. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Habe ich mich beschwert, dass du mich ins rechte Eck gestellt hast?
Ich habe mich auch nicht als Opfer hingestellt also ist das unbegründet. 
Außerdem ist hier von Facebook-Gutmenschen die Rede.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (5. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Der Mann sollte sich einfach mal ein Beispiel an seinem Nachnamen nehmen und schweigen. Das wäre für alle Beteiligten erträglicher.
> 
> Oder er stellt seine Villa den ganzen armen "Flüchtlingen" zur Verfügung. Aber vom Elfenbeinturm lässt es sich immer leicht auf andere herabgucken.



Da hat er dann wahrscheinlich Angst, dass sich die "traumatisierten Fachkräfte" an seinen Töchtern vergreifen wie sie gerade wieder in Braunau und in Chemnitz getan haben.


----------



## Kaaruzo (5. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Vorbehalten? Nein, wird halt fast ausschließlich von diesen Leuten benutzt. Sieht man auf Facebook, sieht man in der Politik, sieht man hier im Forum.
> Gutmensch darf man ohne weiteres benutzen, aber wehe der Nutzer wird aufgrund seiner vertretenen Meinung ins rechte Eck gestellt, das geht dann überhaupt nicht. Dann redet man wieder von der Nazi-Keule, stellt sich selbst als Opfer hin.
> Gutmensch: Vom Familiennamen zum Hasswort der Gegenwart - DIE WELT



Duden | Gutmensch | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition

Komisch, dass liest sich beim Duden nicht mehr ganz so dramatisch, wie du das hier hinstellen willst.



			
				Duden schrieb:
			
		

> [naiver] Mensch, der sich in einer als unkritisch, übertrieben, nervtötend o. ä. empfundenen Weise im Sinne der Political Correctness verhält, sich für die Political Correctness einsetzt



Ich finde, der Begriff ist in seiner vom Duden genannten Definition nicht schlimm. 



Leob12 schrieb:


> Warum sollten sie es nicht machen?
> Außerdem stellt sich die Frage momentan nicht. Sie wird immer nur vorgebracht um zu rechtfertigen dass man möglichst wenige Flüchtlinge aufnimmt, denn schließlich weiß man nicht ob einem selbst geholfen wird, warum also anderen helfen?



Wenn Leute Anspruch auf Asyl haben, sollen sie es auch bekommen. Ich habe bisher niemanden im Thread hier erlebt, der das bestreitet.

Das Problem ist nur, dass seit 2002 die gesetzliche Anerkennungsquote nach 16a GG bei ca. 2% liegt.

Wogegen ich (und andere offensichtlich auch) etwas haben, sind Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge und Leute die keinen Anspruch auf Asyl haben.

Auf Deutsch gesagt, ich erwarte einfach die Einhaltung bestehenden Rechts.

Wenn Bürger, die auf die Einhaltung bestehenden Rechts bestehen, von anderen in „die rechte Ecke“ gestellt werden, dann ist das eine traurige Entwicklung.


----------



## Gripschi (5. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ich bin auch der Meinung wer kein Asylrecht hat muss gehen.

Es ist da wo er herkommt Schlimm, aber es IST nicht die Lösung ALLE aufzunehmen.

Bezüglich der Fachkräfte, die mag es geben. Aber das sind wenige.

Firmen fordern ja jetzt nen Gesetzesänderung um mehr Flüchtlinge auszubilden.
Ist schon richtig, aber das dass im Gegensatz zu Normalen vom Staat gezahlt wird, unterschlägt man.

Es gibt da sicher auch Ehrliche, aber danach Arbeiten die doch ehr für weniger Geld als der Böse Deutsche.

Ich bin nicht Rechts, aber durch eine kritische Meinung gegenüber Flüchtlingen wird man dahin gestellt.

@T. Schweiger, das Gelände was er Freigab hatte er schon seit über 1 Jahr wohl.

@Leob: Ich les hier mit, und du und einige andere Stellen gerne andere Meinungen als Rechts hin, das Ist nicht in Ordnung.
Dich hab Ich jetzt nur erwähnt da es mir oft auffiel.


Meine Gedanken zum Thema.


----------



## Kaaruzo (5. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Da ich aus Hamburg bin, hier auch wieder ein toller Fall zu den "Flüchtlingen"

Aus Angst vor schlechter Presse â€“ HVV drÃ¼ckt bei FlÃ¼chtlingen ein Auge zu - Hamburg - Bild.de

Genau solche Zustände regen die normalen Bürger zurecht auf.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (5. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Da ich aus Hamburg bin, hier auch wieder ein toller Fall zu den "Flüchtlingen"
> 
> Aus Angst vor schlechter Presse â€“ HVV drÃ¼ckt bei FlÃ¼chtlingen ein Auge zu - Hamburg - Bild.de
> 
> Genau solche Zustände regen die normalen Bürger zurecht auf.



So werden wir Deutsche zu Bürgern 2. Klasse.


----------



## Leob12 (5. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Habe ich mich beschwert, dass du mich ins rechte Eck gestellt hast?
> Ich habe mich auch nicht als Opfer hingestellt also ist das unbegründet.
> Außerdem ist hier von Facebook-Gutmenschen die Rede.



Warum fühlst du dich angesprochen? Das war jetzt nicht auf dich bezogen, aber egal^^ 
Aber du kannst mir sicher erklären was ein Facebook-Gutmensch ist. 



Gripschi schrieb:


> @Leob: Ich les hier mit, und du und einige andere Stellen gerne andere Meinungen als Rechts hin, das Ist nicht in Ordnung.
> Dich hab Ich jetzt nur erwähnt da es mir oft auffiel.


Ach so, das Offensichtliche zu sagen ist also nicht in Ordnung, tut mir leid. 
Wenn jemand sagt: Ich mag keine Ausländer, dann ist das rechts. Zu sagen, das diese Meinung rechts ist, ist vollkommen in Ordnung. Ich habe hier niemanden als rechtsextrem oder Nazi bezeichnet. Ich habe auch kein Problem wenn Leute von ihrer politischen Gesinnung rechts sind oder damit sympathisieren. Was ich nicht mag ist halt Rassismus oder irgendwelche stumpfen Parolen, welche nichts bringen. 

Was ich auch noch interessant finde: 


Cleriker schrieb:


> Und warum sitzt du faul auf deinem Studienplatz herum (Auf der von dir verlinkten Seite steht übrigens, dass die Aktion schon seit März vorbei ist), statt direkt im Libanon tätig zu werden? Die Antwort ist ganz einfach: So wichtig ist es dir nicht.
> Natürlich darfst du deine Meinung äußern auch wenn du selbst wenig unternimmst, aber hör bitte auf, anderen vorzuwerfen, sie hätten keine Lust zu helfen, oder dergleichen. Die Tatsache dass wir hier darüber reden, statt dort zu sein zeigt deutlich, dass jeder seine Grenze hat. Der eine früher, der andere später. Hier ist keiner besser als irgendjemand anderes!


Wo stelle ich mir hier über jemand anderes? 
Wo werfe ich jemandem vor, dass sie keine Lust hätten zu helfen? 
Auch stelle ich mich nirgends über andere^^

Hab da noch keine Antwort darauf bekommen. Verwunderlich, wo du doch selbst vehement auf eine Antwort deiner Frage gepocht hast.


----------



## BlackAcetal (5. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ich fühle mich angesprochen, weil ich der einzigste war der das Wort benutzt hat.

Ich kann dir ein Video von KuchenTv empfehlen

KuchenTalks #92 

Er bringt es so ziemlich auf den Punkt wenn auch sehr direkt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (5. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Ach so, das Offensichtliche zu sagen ist also nicht in Ordnung, tut mir leid.
> *Wenn jemand sagt: Ich mag keine Ausländer, dann ist das rechts.*



Hat das bisher jemand hier im Thread gesagt? Wenn ja, hätte ich gerne einen Verweis auf den entsprechenden Beitrag.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Was ich nicht mag ist halt Rassismus oder irgendwelche stumpfen Parolen, welche nichts bringen.



Dasselbe in grün. Hast du Beweise, dass hier Rassismus verbreitet wird? Andernfalls ist das ein personenbezogener Angriff und das ist gemäß der Forenregeln verboten. 

Zumal hier ein Moderator bereits hingewiesen hat, dass persönliche Angriffe zu unterbleiben haben.


----------



## Nightslaver (5. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Gripschi schrieb:


> Bezüglich der Fachkräfte, die mag es geben. Aber das sind wenige.



Natürlich sind das nur vergleichsweise wenige, schließlich sind auch in Ländern wie Syrien nicht 60% der Bevölkerung Akademiker, oder haben eine vergleichbare Ausbildung wie deutsche Facharbeiter.
Hinzu kommt das nicht alle Fachkräfte ihre Heimat verlassen und von denen die flüchten oder auswandern gehen nicht alle nach Europa sondern auch in Nachbarländer der Region, oder andere Länder auf der Welt.
Folglich ist auch nur ein vergleichsweise geringer Teil an Menschen, die nach Europa kommen, wirklich als Fachkraft anzusehen. Die meisten sind schlecht ausgebildete Arbeiter, oder ehemalige "Tagelöhner".



Gripschi schrieb:


> Firmen fordern ja jetzt nen Gesetzesänderung um mehr Flüchtlinge auszubilden.
> Ist schon richtig, aber das dass im Gegensatz zu Normalen vom Staat gezahlt wird, unterschlägt man.
> 
> Es gibt da sicher auch Ehrliche, aber danach Arbeiten die doch ehr für weniger Geld als der Böse Deutsche.



Viel gravierender ist das man versucht herunterzuspielen das vor allem das die Spitzenvertreter der Wirtschaft die Politik dazu drängen schneller eine Arbeitserlaubnis für Flüchtlinge auszustellen um ihnen eine "Persepektive" zu geben. Das wäre gut, sollte man meinen, gäbe es da nicht den leidigen, so natürlich nicht ausgesprochenen, Hintergedanken der Wirtschaft. Der geht es nämlich nicht um Perspektiven für Flüchtlinge, sondern um die Möglichkeit schnell an billige Arbeitskräfte zu kommen und so möglichst das Lohnniveau weiter drücken zu können, daher auch die Forderung aus der Wirtschaft das der Staat sich an der Ausbildung für Flüchtlinge beteiligt, so kann man einen Flüchtling günstig anlernen und dann für einen vergleichsweise niedrigen Lohn einstellen und braucht keine teuren einheimischen Azubis über 3 Jahre ausbilden und danach noch teurer beschäftigen.

Darum hätte die Wirtschaft auch gerne das man möglichst noch mehr Flüchtlinge aufnimmt, den merke, aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht kann ein Pool an Arbeitskräften garnicht groß genug sein da viele Leute die um einen Arbeitsplatz konkurieren die Löhne drücken, die Auswahl an qualifizierten Arbeitern erhöhen und für weniger "Widerstend" in der Belegschaft sorgen, den wer aufmuckt für den stehen schon 10 andere bei Fuß die gerne seine Stelle hätten.


----------



## mks1970 (5. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Ich frage mich immer ob die Länder uns auch solch eine Hilfe anbieten wenn Deutsche aus irgendeinem Grund Asyl suchen...



Das wäre mal eine interessante Reportage! Ein in Deutschland diskriminierter und politisch verfolgter Antisemit (darf seine Meinung in D nicht äussern, sonst landet er im Knast) stellt einen Asylantrag in England, wo die Leugnung des HK nicht bestraft wird! Bin gespannt was dabei raus kommt!


----------



## Gripschi (5. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ich hätte sagen sollen: Abweichende Meinungen sind dann Rechts.

Und eine Frage: Warum ist man Rechts wenn man keine Ausländer mag?

Ich hab nix gegen Sie.

Aber wenn Ich mich als Nazi beschimpfen lass muss! Ja dann Lieb Ich alle.....

@Leob: Bitte Interpretiere nicht Sachen in meinen Text die nicht so genannt werden!
Ich könnte auch ne Personenbezogene Verleumdung in deinen Text Interpretieren.

Das da ein Satz fehlte viel mir später auf! Entschuldige...


Generell bitte Ich darum das diese Rechte Seite Zuordnung nicht weiter ausufert!
Das nimmt hier schon langsam groteske Züge an...


----------



## Threshold (5. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Gripschi schrieb:


> Ich hab nix gegen Sie.



Solange sie nicht herkommen?


----------



## Gripschi (5. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Nein. Solang Sie sich versuchen zu integrieren und Berechtigt sind hier zu sein.

Es hört bei mir auf, wenn Ich mich auf Offener Straße ohne Grund oder diese überhaupt zu kennen als Nazi und sonst was beschimpft werde.


----------



## S754 (5. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Threshold schrieb:


> Solange sie nicht herkommen?


Genau


----------



## Threshold (5. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Gripschi schrieb:


> Nein. Solang Sie sich versuchen zu integrieren bzw. Berechtigt sind.



Sie sollen sich nicht integrieren?
also mir ist es wichtig, dass wenn vermehrt Portugiesen und Spanier zu uns kommen, dass sie auch die Sprache lernen, damit sie es leichter haben.

Sprache ist das Wichtigste. Und das ist natürlich schon Integration.


----------



## Gripschi (5. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Threshold schrieb:


> Sie sollen sich nicht integrieren?
> also mir ist es wichtig, dass wenn vermehrt Portugiesen und Spanier zu uns kommen, dass sie auch die Sprache lernen, damit sie es leichter haben.
> 
> Sprache ist das Wichtigste. Und das ist natürlich schon Integration.


Huh!

Ich hab doch nicht gesagt das sie es nicht sollen...
Wenn doch Sry, das war nicht meine Absicht. Ich hab es mal geändert.


----------



## Threshold (5. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Deutschland hat nun mal kein wirkliches Einwanderungsgesetz. 
Alles ist halbgegart und nicht transparent. Jedes Bundesland entscheidet selbst. 
Wird endlich Zeit, dass dass einheitlich wird.
Denn ich habe nichts gegen den qualifizierten Ausländer, der hier in Deutschland Arbeit hat und seine Familie nachholen will.
Und von denen gibt es locker genug Beispiele wie andere Negativschlagzeilen anschleppen können.

Das Dilemma ist, dass sich die Union mal wieder gegen alles wehrt, was auch nur im Ansatz nach Veränderungen aussieht.
Wenns nach denen ginge, hätten wir immer noch eine Mauer, ein Feindbild, billige Atomkraftwerke und keine Arbeitnehmerrechte.


----------



## QUAD4 (5. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Til Schweigers Vermögen wird auf 30 Millionen Euro geschätzt. Seine meist seichten Filme sind Hits und er kann die Kino-Kuh noch einige Jahre lang melken. Er könnte aber auch heute aufhören zu arbeiten und seinen Ruhestand im Luxus genießen. Er besitzt eine Finca auf Mallorca, eine 600 Quadratmeter große Villa in Hamburg und ein Anwesen in Malibu. Der Reichtum macht seine politischen Meinungen nicht automatisch unbedeutend oder falsch, hat aber zwangsläufig einen erheblichen Einfluss auf seine Meinung wie etwa zum Thema Zuwanderung. Denn er könnte jederzeit außerhalb von Deutschland leben, sich in den Flieger nach Mallorca oder Kalifornien setzen und dort Staatsangehörigkeit beantragen. Der deutsche Normalbürger kann das nicht.
> 
> Der Normalbürger müsste einen sicheren Job in dem wirtschaftliche schwachen Amerika finden und schauen, wie er das Geld für eine Krankenversicherung zusammenbekommt. Die meisten Deutschen sind auf Deutschland angewiesen, und auf die deutsche Rente, die bestenfalls noch ein vages Versprechen ist. Schweiger könnte mit der deutschen Rente die Pflege seiner Luxus-Autos bezahlen oder ganz darauf verzichten. Er kann es sich leisten, den Wunsch zu äußern dass Leute aus Albanien so wohlhabend werden wie der Durchschnittsdeutsche. Das Dumme ist, dass der Durchschnittssdeutsche dafür blechen muss mit seinem Durchschnittsgehalt und dass der Deutsche für alle Risiken haften muss, während Schweiger immer in seinen eigenen Sphären schweben kann. Denn was passiert, wenn der Durchschnittsdeutsche auf ein Niveau herunterfällt zwischen dem albanischen und dem bisherigen deutschen Standard?.......


bitte den ganzen artikel lesen auf der seite. 
quelle: Der reiche Til Schweiger hat es viel zu leicht, den Rest der BevÃ¶lkerung zu belehren | Recentr


----------



## Quat (5. August 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Mein Oma wurde am Ende des zweiten Weltkrieges (1945) als 3jähriges Mädchen aus Ostpreußen vertrieben. Das ist jetzt 70 Jahre her. Das ist fast so lange her, wie die Staatsgründung Israels (1949) und die „Vertreibung“ der sogenannten Palästinenser.
> 
> Meine Oma und auch ihre Eltern, als sie noch lebten, haben nie vergessen, was damals passiert ist. Aber sie haben vergeben und nach vorne geschaut.
> 
> Warum kann man das nicht auch von den sogenannten Palästinenser verlangen?


Das hast du aber nett zurecht gebastelt. Deine Oma ist als Deutsche vor "dem Russen" geflüchtet!
Das kann man natürlich auch Vertreibung nennen. Berechtigte Angst vor Kommunismus und Rache, wär ebenfalls denkbar.
Ich find es sehr schön, das deine Oma und ihre Eltern einen Ort gefunden haben, wo sie vergeben und nach vorn schauen konnten! Palästinenser haben dieses Glück selten.
Ich hab vor einiger Zeit, den Filme "Five brocken Cameras" gesehen. Gedreht aus einer bestimmten Sichtweise, keine Frage, trotzdem gewährt er tiefe Einblicke.

Israel ist doch auch nur ein's der vielen Verbrechen, die Europäer in dieser Region begangen haben.
Wenn man Juden dort hin portiert, welch Wunder was passiert. Dieses Kalkül fruchtet seit fast 100 Jahren.
Und Isreal nicht angeifen dürfen (mit Worten), nur weil dort eine verfolgte Glaubensrichtung ausgelagert wurde, darauf fällt doch nur der, zu Recht, vorbelastete Deutsche rein. Ich bin definitiv kein Antisemit! Ich habe gesehen, wo hin Antisemitismus schon mal geführt hat. Allerdings finde ich,  hat das absolut gar nichts mit Israel zu tun! Ich kann beim besten Willen keine Überscheidungen sehen, dass eine sind gläubige Menschen, das ander Verbrecher.


----------



## Amon (5. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Also der Freund von meiner Mutter kommt gebürtig aus Schlesien und was der so erzählt (wenn er mal was erzählt) war da nicht nur "Flucht vor dem Russen".


----------



## Quat (6. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Amon schrieb:


> Also der Freund von meiner Mutter kommt gebürtig aus Schlesien und was der so erzählt (wenn er mal was erzählt) war da nicht nur "Flucht vor dem Russen".


Sondern?
Also es war bestimmt eine schreckliche Erfahrung, mit viel Leid und Angst. Angst nicht zuletzt vor dem Krieg.
Nur, wollen wir mal nicht vergessen, es war besetztes Land und zwar von Deutschland. Natürlich kommen jetzt die Polen zu den deutschstämmigen Einwohnern und schmeißen die raus, natürlich! Immer schön an die Panzer denken, die gerade noch vorbei gerollt sind! Ach und den Gestapo Typ um die Ecke wollen wir auch nicht vergessen. Als die Gestapo abzog kam der Russe!
Also doch Angst vor der rusischen Armee und vorm Kommunisten! Egal wie Vertriebenen Verbände es hinstellen wollen oder wollten.
Aber auch egal wie oder wie nicht! Es waren Flüchtlinge die in Deutschland aufgenommen wurden!
Nicht jeder aber viele haben geteilt.
So können die Zeiten sich ändern.


----------



## Amon (6. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Nur komisch dass in Ostpreußen fast 1000 Jahre Deutsche gelebt haben. Aber das ist natürlich polnisch. Is klar!


----------



## Nightslaver (6. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Amon schrieb:


> Nur komisch dass in Ostpreußen fast 1000 Jahre Deutsche gelebt haben. Aber das ist natürlich polnisch. Is klar!



Es ist doch völlig egal wer wo wie lange gelebt hat, Fakt ist das sich die Grenzen im laufe der Geschichte mehr als einmal verschoben haben. Zuerst haben dort auf dem Gebiet von Ostpreußen vieleicht mal irgenwelche Höhlenmenschen gelebt, dann kam irgend ein anderer Stamm von Höhlenmenschen und hat die vieleicht vertrieben, dann irgendwann sind aus diesen Höhlenmenschen sesshafte Stämme geworden, die wurden vieleicht auch wieder von irgend einem Nachbarstamm vertrieben aus denen später das wurde was wir als germanische Stämme bezeichnen, die wiederum später von den Hunnen vertrieben wurden, Völkerwanderung, und an ihrer Stelle siedelten sich dort slawische Stämme an.

Dann irgendwann beschlossen deutsche Ritter dort einen Kreuzzug gegen die Heiden zu führen und machten daraus einen Ordensstaat mit überwiegend slawischer Bevölkerung und deutsche Siedler kamen in die Gegend um sich etwas neues aufzubauen. Dieser Ordensstaat verlor später in der Schlacht von Tannerberg gegen Polen und büßte als Konsequenz daraus Teile seines Hoheitsgebietes an Polen ein.
Irgenwann ging aus dem Ordensgebiet dann mal das hervor das später der preußische Staat wurde der im Laufe der Geschichte sich wieder Teile Polens einverleibte als er zusammen mit Russland und Östereich sich das polnische Hoheitsgebiet einverleibte. Nach Ende des zweiten Weltkriegs dann war das preußische Staatsgebiet wieder Geschichte und die Bevölkerung wurde vertrieben, der Besitz ging wieder zurück an Polen, darunter auch die Gebiete die man sich keine 200 Jahre zuvor gewaltsam von Polen einverleibt hatte.

Also welche Rolle spielt es wem das Gebiet jetzt gehört? Seid Jahrtausenden hat jeder der stark genug war es dem genommen der nicht in der Lage war es zu verteidigen, da bilden Germanen und Deutsche, wie Russen, Franzosen, Österiecher und Polen keine Ausnahme.
Aber niemand kann behaupten das er dort mehr Anrecht hätte dieses Land wirklich sein eigen zu nennen, genauso wie es die Israelis eigentlich nicht bei Israel / Palistina können, weil es eigentlich nicht sowas wie ein Erbrecht gibt das einem das Land in einer bestimmten Ecke der Welt gehört nur weil es mal vor über 2000 Jahren sowas wie einen israelischen Staat dort gegeben hat, oder weil ein Stück Land mal vor 75 Jahren Bestandteil eines Staatsgebietes war und man zuvor dort schon 400 Jahre mit Unterbrechungen gesiedelt hat.


----------



## Kaaruzo (6. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Quat schrieb:


> Das hast du aber nett zurecht gebastelt. Deine Oma ist als Deutsche vor "dem Russen" geflüchtet!



Und was genau habe ich mir jetzt da zurecht gebastelt?



Quat schrieb:


> Ich find es sehr schön, das deine Oma und ihre Eltern einen Ort gefunden haben, wo sie vergeben und nach vorn schauen konnten! Palästinenser haben dieses Glück selten.



Die sogenannten Palästinenser können doch in die umliegenden arabischen Länder flüchten. Behaupten diese Länder nicht ständig sie wären solidarisch mit den sogenannten Palästinensern?

Warum nur nehmen sie dann nicht die sogenannten Palästinenser auf? Weil die ihnen doch völlig egal sind, es geht den arabischen Ländern doch nur gegen Israel.  



Quat schrieb:


> Israel ist doch auch nur ein's der vielen Verbrechen, die Europäer in dieser Region begangen haben.



Komisch, und ich habe immer gedacht Israel wurde gemäß dem Teilungsplan der UN gegründet. Seit wann UN-Resolutionen Verbrechen sind, ist mir ein Rätsel. Aber du hast bestimmt eine gute Quelle, die das Gegenteil aufzeigt, oder?



Quat schrieb:


> Und Isreal nicht angeifen dürfen (mit Worten), nur weil dort eine verfolgte Glaubensrichtung ausgelagert wurde, darauf fällt doch nur der, zu Recht, vorbelastete Deutsche rein.



So wie ja auch die Nachbarländer Israel nur mit Worten angreifen, richtig? Jaja ich sehe schon wohin dieser Post führt. Gleich kommt bestimmt der Standardspruch.



Quat schrieb:


> Ich bin definitiv kein Antisemit! Ich habe gesehen, wo hin Antisemitismus schon mal geführt hat. Allerdings finde ich,  hat das absolut gar nichts mit Israel zu tun! Ich kann beim besten Willen keine Überscheidungen sehen, dass eine sind gläubige Menschen, das ander Verbrecher.



Und da ist er auch schon. Der Kandidat bekommt 100 Punkte. 

Und das du beim „besten Willen“ keine Überschneidungen sehen kannst, überrascht auch wenig. Klar du unterstellst dass Israels Verbrecher sind, willst aber kein Antisemit sein. Du übersiehst dabei nur, dass 80% aller Israels Juden sind.



Quat schrieb:


> Es waren Flüchtlinge die in Deutschland aufgenommen wurden!
> Nicht jeder aber viele haben geteilt.
> So können die Zeiten sich ändern.



Mit dem kleinen, aber sehr feinen Unterschied, dass das Deutsche waren, die innerhalb Deutschlands geflohen sind.

Also es waren bereits Staatsangehörige. Klar dass man denen hilft.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Aber niemand kann behaupten das er dort mehr Anrecht hätte dieses Land wirklich sein eigen zu nennen, genauso wie es die Israelis eigentlich nicht bei Israel / Palistina können, weil es eigentlich nicht sowas wie ein Erbrecht gibt das einem das Land in einer bestimmten Ecke der Welt gehört nur weil es mal vor über 2000 Jahren sowas wie einen israelischen Staat dort gegeben hat, oder weil ein Stück Land mal vor 75 Jahren Bestandteil eines Staatsgebietes war und man zuvor dort schon 400 Jahre mit Unterbrechungen gesiedelt hat.



https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/UN-Teilungsplan_für_Palästina


----------



## Nightslaver (6. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Komisch, und ich habe immer gedacht Israel wurde gemäß dem Teilungsplan der UN gegründet. Seit wann UN-Resolutionen Verbrechen sind, ist mir ein Rätsel. Aber du hast bestimmt eine gute Quelle, die das Gegenteil aufzeigt, oder?



Nur weil es als Beschluss einer UN-Resolution entstanden ist macht es die Resolution nicht richtiger, den wer hat den für die Teilung Palestinas und die Gründung eines israelischen Staates dort gestimmt:



> Für den Plan stimmten (33): Australien, Belgien, Bolivien, Brasilien, Costa Rica, Dänemark, Dominikanische Republik, Ecuador, Frankreich, Guatemala, Haiti, Island, Kanada, Liberia, Luxemburg, Neuseeland, Nicaragua, Niederlande, Norwegen, Panama, Paraguay, Peru, Philippinen, Polen, Schweden, Sowjetunion, Südafrika, Tschechoslowakei, Ukraine, Uruguay, Venezuela, Vereinigte Staaten und Weißrussland.
> Gegen den Plan stimmten (13): Afghanistan, Ägypten, Griechenland, Indien, Iran, Irak, Jemen, Kuba, Libanon, Pakistan, Saudi-Arabien, Syrien und die Türkei.
> Der Stimme für oder gegen den Plan enthielten sich (10): Argentinien, Äthiopien, Chile, El Salvador, Honduras, Jugoslawien, Kolumbien, Mexiko, die Republik China und das Vereinigte Königreich.
> Thailand blieb der Abstimmung fern.



Hmm schon komisch was, es waren nahezu alles Länder die nicht in der Region liegen, alle Länder die hingegen im Mittelmeerraum und nahen Osten liegen haben gegen die Resolution gestimmt.
Man hat es also im Prinzip über den Kopf der Länder hinweg durchgesetzt die künftig mit dem Staat Israel in ihrer Mitte leben müssen.
Das dies zu Spannungen und Problemen führen würde hätte allen Beteiligten klar sein dürfen, somal die Bedürfnisse der palistinensichen Mehrheitsbevölkerung auch nicht hinreichend berücksichtigt wurden.



> Die arabischen Führer lehnten den Plan ab. Neben der generellen  Ablehnung eines jüdischen Staates geschah dies mit der Begründung, der  Plan verletze die Rechte der Mehrheitsbevölkerung in Palästina, die zu  diesem Zeitpunkt mehrheitlich nicht-jüdischen Religionen angehörten. Sie  empfanden den Plan als Katastrophe. Kritisiert wurde die Menge und die  Qualität des Landes, das den Juden zugeteilt wurde. In der Folgezeit kam  es im Mandatsgebiet zu zahlreichen Überfällen und Anschlägen durch  irreguläre jüdische und arabische Kräfte.



Quelle: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/UN-Teilungsplan_für_Palästina

Da stellt sich auch die Frage, wen ein jüdischer Staat, warum musste er unbedingt in Palistina sein? Warum hat man einen neuen israelischen Staat nicht in Nordamerika etabliert, oder in Mitteleuropa?
Das wäre sicher weit weniger problematisch gewesen als ihn mitten in Palistina zu errichten, nur weil die Israelis darauf gepocht haben das Israel vor 2000 Jahren ihre "Heimat" gewesen sei und sie sowas wie ein "Erbrecht" darauf hätten dort wieder einen Staat zu errichten.
Womit wir wieder bei dem Punkt wäre den ich im letzte Post schon angesprochen habe.


----------



## Kaaruzo (6. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Letzendlich ist es völlig unerheblich, ob die Länder drumherum dafür oder dagegen waren.

Großbritannien als Besitzer des Gebietes hat dieses Gebiet nach dem ersten Weltkrieg dem Völkerbund und nach dem zweiten Weltkrieg der UN unterstellt, um eben einen Staat darauf zu gründen. Ergo hatte die UN eine Rechtsgrundlage darüber zu entscheiden.

Ergo erübrigt sich jede Diskussion. GB hätte auch das gesamte Gebiet zu einem jüdischen Staat Israel erklären können, wenn sie gewollt hätten.

PS: Ging es nicht mal ursprünglich um Flüchtlinge in diesem Thread?


----------



## Nightslaver (6. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Letzendlich ist es völlig unerheblich, ob die Länder drumherum dafür oder dagegen waren.
> 
> Großbritannien als Besitzer des Gebietes hat dieses Gebiet nach dem ersten Weltkrieg dem Völkerbund und nach dem zweiten Weltkrieg der UN unterstellt, um eben einen Staat darauf zu gründen. Ergo hatte die UN eine Rechtsgrundlage darüber zu entscheiden.
> 
> ...



Die Briten haben sich das Land nach Ende des ersten Weltkriegs nur angeeignet indem sie es im Zuge der Besetzung der Theretorien des ehemaligen Osmanischen Reichs anektiert haben. Das gibt ihnen bei Leibe nicht das Recht dort nach ihrem Gusto zu walten und zu schalten wie sie lustig sind und die dort lebende Bevölkerung einfach zu ignorieren, wie man es im Zuge der Kolonialherrschaft schon in Afrika gemacht hat.


----------



## Kaaruzo (6. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die Briten haben sich das Land nach Ende des ersten Weltkriegs nur angeeignet indem sie es im Zuge der Besetzung der Theretorien des ehemaligen Osmanischen Reichs anektiert haben. Das gibt ihnen bei Leibe nicht das Recht dort nach ihrem Gusto zu walten und zu schalten wie sie lustig sind und die dort lebende Bevölkerung einfach zu ignorieren, wie man es im Zuge der Kolonialherrschaft schon in Afrika gemacht hat.



Ja das muss einem nicht gefallen, aber das der Sieger erobertes Gebiet erhält war damals Standard und völkerrechtlich auch akzeptiert.

Deutschland hat nach dem ersten Weltkrieg auch Gebiete an die Sieger abtreten müssen. Ich kenne keinen deutschen Politiker (außer vielleicht NPD-Anhänger, die aber zum Glück nichts zu sagen haben) die die Rechtmäßigkeit dieser Abtretung in Frage stellen. 

Und selbst wenn wir das in Frage stellen, dann müssten sich eigentlich die Türkei als Rechtsnachfolger des osmanischen Reiches beschweren, und nicht die sogenannten „Palästinenser“.

Mal eine Preisfrage: Wenn das Gebiet bis 1918 Teil des Osmanischen Reiches war, und deren Bewohner logischerweise Osmanen waren und das Gebiet ab 1918 von Großbritannien beherrscht war, woher kamen dann eigentlich die sogenannten „Palästinenser“?

PS: So spannend das Thema auch ist, können wir dann auch wieder zum Thema zurückkommen?


----------



## Nightslaver (6. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ja das muss einem nicht gefallen, aber das der Sieger erobertes Gebiet erhält war damals Standard und völkerrechtlich auch akzeptiert.
> 
> Deutschland hat nach dem ersten Weltkrieg auch Gebiete an die Sieger abtreten müssen.



Der Unterschied ist aber das in den  meisten deutschen Gebieten nach einigen Jahtren, die zeitweise abgetreten werden mussten, Volksabstimmungen darüber abgehalten wurden zu welchen Ländern man künftig gehören wollte. Ausnahmen bildeten da nur die ehemals polnischen Gebiete die zwischen Östereich, Russland und Preußen aufgeteilt wurden, kleine Teile mit überwiegender polnischer Bevölkerung und das Gebiet um Danzig das Polen zugesprochen wurde damit dieses einen Zugang zum Meer hätte, sowie Elsas-Lotringen das an Frankreich ging, sowie das Holtschiner Ländchen das der Tschecheslowakei angegliedert wurde.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und selbst wenn wir das in Frage stellen, dann müssten sich eigentlich die Türkei als Rechtsnachfolger des osmanischen Reiches beschweren, und nicht die sogenannten „Palästinenser“.



Nein die Palistinenser hätten da gehört werden müssen, die lebten schließlich dort und nicht Türken. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Mal eine Preisfrage: Wenn das Gebiet bis 1918 Teil des Osmanischen Reiches war, und deren Bewohner logischerweise Osmanen waren und das Gebiet ab 1918 von Großbritannien beherrscht war, woher kamen dann eigentlich die sogenannten „Palästinenser“?



Zuerst einmal muss man sagen das dass osmanische Reich, ehnlich wie Östereich kein homogenes Staatsgebilde war das aus einer Volksgruppe bestand, in ihm vereinten sich neben Türken, die den politischen Kern des osmanischen Reichs und die Elite bildeten, auch diverse arabische, persische, kurdische Stämme, sowie die Palästinenser und andere Stämme. Das einzige was alle miteinander verband war die gemeinsame Religion der Islam, wobei es ja selbst da unterschiedliche Strömungen gab denen die Stämme angehörten. 
Im Grunde also hielten die Osmanen dieses Staatsgebilde über jahrhunderte vor allem durch ihre militärische Vormachtsstellung zusammen und durch äußere Feindbilder. Im späten 19 Jhr., Anfang des 20 Jhr., vor Beginn des ersten Weltkrieges, gab es aber schon ganz offensichtliche Bestrebungen das diverse Volksgruppen Unabhängigkeitsbestrebungen hatten sich vom osmansichen Reich zu lösen, was die Osmanen meist militärisch niederschlugen.

In dem Zusammenhang war auch Palistina nicht von Beginn an Teil des osmanischen Reiches, wurde erst irgendwann um 1520 Bestandteil des osmanischen Herrschaftsgebietes. Die Palästinenser lebten schon lange davor dort. Man schätzt das sich ihr Stamm irgendwann kurz vor Cirstus, oder danach dort angesiedelt hat und von Fischfang und Handwerk lebte.
Einen eigenen Staat haben sie im Grunde seid ihrer Ansiedlung in der Region Palästina nie besessen, zuerst wurden sie von den Römern, später Byzantinern, regiert, später von den Kreuzfahrern und danach von den Osmanen, bildeten aber im Laufe der Zeit die Mehrheit der dort lebenden Bevölkerung und haben zu Beginn des 20 Jhr. ebenfalls Bestrebungen gezeigt einen eigenen unabhängigen Staat errichten zu wollen und gehoft das mit dem Zerfall des osmanischen Reiches nach Ende des ersten Weltkrieges dafür die Chancen gut stünden. Statt Osmanen kamen dann aber die Briten als neue "Kolonialherren" und es wurde wieder nichts mit der Staatsgründung und ab 1948 dann errichtete man einfach direkt vor der Nase der Palästinenser einen jüdischen Staat und überfuhr die palästinensichen Interessen einfach mal geflisentlich. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> PS: So spannend das Thema auch ist, können wir dann auch wieder zum Thema zurückkommen?



Was deutsche Flüchtlinge im WW2 angeht würde ich dir zustimmen, das wirklich weit ab des Themas, Palästina empfinde ich aber als Bestandteil weil es auch Palästinenser sind die immer wieder flüchten und nach Europa kommen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (6. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Der Unterschied ist aber das in den  meisten deutschen Gebieten nach einigen Jahtren, die zeitweise abgetreten werden mussten, Volksabstimmungen darüber abgehalten wurden zu welchen Ländern man künftig gehören wollte. Ausnahmen bildeten da nur die ehemals polnischen Gebiete die zwischen Östereich, Russland und Preußen aufgeteilt wurden, kleine Teile mit überwiegender polnischer Bevölkerung und das Gebiet um Danzig das Polen zugesprochen wurde damit dieses einen Zugang zum Meer hätte, sowie Elsas-Lotringen das an Frankreich ging, sowie das Holtschiner Ländchen das der Tschecheslowakei angegliedert wurde.



Alles was nach dem zweiten Weltkrieg an Polen fiel sowie Elsass-Lothringen.

Da gab es nie Abstimmungen. Trotzdem kenne ich keinen ernsthaften Politiker der die Rechtmäßigkeit dieser Gebietsabtretungen in Frage stelle.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nein die Palistinenser hätten da gehört werden müssen, die lebten schließlich dort und nicht Türken.



Da fängt der Fehler doch schon an. Es war über 500 Jahre Osmanisches Reich. Ergo waren es Osmanen. Und Rechtsnachfolger des Osmanischen Reichs ist nunmal die Türkei.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> In dem Zusammenhang war auch Palistina nicht von Beginn an Teil des osmanischen Reiches, wurde erst irgendwann um 1520 Bestandteil des osmanischen Herrschaftsgebietes. Die Palästinenser lebten schon lange davor dort. Man schätzt das sich ihr Stamm irgendwann kurz vor Cirstus, oder danach dort angesiedelt hat und von Fischfang und Handwerk lebte.



1) Nein taten sie nicht. Der Kampfbegriff „Palästinenser“ wurde 1964 von der PLO unter dem Terroristen Jassir Arafat erfunden.

2) Hast du nicht eben noch erwähnt, dass es keine Anspruch auf alte Gebiete gibt? Ergo ist es doch egal, ob die sogenannten Palästinenser doch schon lange lebten.

Die Stämme Israels lebten noch länger davor.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Statt Osmanen kamen dann aber die Briten als neue "Kolonialherren" und es wurde wieder nichts mit der Staatsgründung und ab 1948 dann errichtete man einfach direkt vor der Nase der Palästinenser einen jüdischen Staat und überfuhr die palästinensichen Interessen einfach mal geflisentlich.



Weil es keine „Palästinenser“ gibt oder gab. Das waren Araber. Deshalb spricht auch der UN-Teilungsplan logischerweise von einem jüdischen und einem arabischen Staat den man hätte gründen sollen.

Auch finde ich es lustig, dass du sagst die Israelis können sie nicht auf alte Vorgänge berufen. Nun Israel gibt es jetzt seit 70 Jahren. Ergo können sich auch die sogenannten Palästinenser nicht mehr auf alte Vorgänge berufen. Oder wo ziehen wir die Grenze? Wer darf sich auf die Vergangenheit berufen und wer nicht?


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Was deutsche Flüchtlinge im WW2 angeht würde ich dir zustimmen, das wirklich weit ab des Themas, Palästina empfinde ich aber als Bestandteil weil es auch Palästinenser sind die immer wieder flüchten und nach Europa kommen.



Sollen dich doch in die anderen über 50 arabischen Staaten fliehen. Ihre arabischen Brüder zeigen sich doch angeblich so solidarisch mit den sogenannten Palästinensern.

Aber dann wird immer schön verschwiegen, dass die sogenannten Palästinenser in Jordanien oder dem Libanon schlechter behandelt werden, als in Israel. Passt ja auch nicht zur Propaganda aus Pallywood.


----------



## Quat (6. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Amon schrieb:


> Nur komisch dass in Ostpreußen fast 1000 Jahre Deutsche gelebt haben. Aber das ist natürlich polnisch. Is klar!


Naja 1000 Jahre? Peter der Große war es der Deutsche nach Russland geholt hat. Der ist Ende 1600 gekrönt worden, 1680 irgendwas. Nix 1000 Jahre.
Immer noch eine lange Zeit und somit die Flucht, keine Vertreibung, nicht einfacher.


----------



## Kaaruzo (6. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Mal wieder ein gutes Argument, warum unsere Grenzen besser kontrolliert werden müssen:

Warum wurde die BevÃ¶lkerung nicht gewarnt? Seuchen-Angst in Frankfurt! - Frankfurt - Bild.de

Kein Virus ist illegal oder wie?


----------



## highspeedpingu (6. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Wer weiss was die anderen "Flüchtlinge" alles einschleppen... werden die eigentlich untersucht in den "Zeltstädten"?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das sind nunmal die Nachbarländer, es ist nunmal normal das die meisten Flüchtlinge dorthin fliehen werden, das immer so und ehrlich, Länder wie die Türkei und die Arabischen Emirate haben es auch verdient das die meisten Flüchtlinge dort aufschlagen, immerhin sind die mit maßgeblich dafür verantwortlich das der IS sich dort so wunderbar entfalten konnte und so gut erstarkt ist.



"Nachbarland" VAR mit "den meisten Flüchtlingen"?
Kann es sein, dass du nicht nur von den Bedingungen, sondern auch von der Geographie quasi gar keine Ahnung hast?




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Völlig einseitige Betrachtungsweise die so nicht richtig sein dürfte. Ja Europa nutzt Afrika für billige Arbeitskräfte, Anbauflächen und Rohstoffe, aber um sich ausnutzen zu lassen gehören immer 2, die die versuchen jemanden auszunutzen und die die meinen davon profitieren zu können indem sie das unterstützen so wie das bei vielen afrikanischen Regierungen der Fall ist, den oh Wunder, Afrika wird vor allem dort von internationalen Firmen ausgebeutet wo die Länder sowieso schon zimlich instabil sind und korrupte Machthaber oder Diktatoren an der Macht sind die sich mit dem Geld der Konzerne selbst bereichern und ihr Land vor die Hunde gehen lassen, den merkwürdiger und wundersamer Weise in Südafrika und Namibia funktioniert das alles so halbwegs und besitzt man sowas wie einen halbwegs funktionierenden Staat und eine Wirtschaft.
> Also selbst wenn alle Konzerne ihre ausbeuterischen Methoden einstellen würden, in weiten Teilen Afrikas würde sich kaum etwas an den Zuständen ändern, da die Probleme nicht nur durch das Ausland verursacht werden.
> 
> Ja dann sollte die internationale Gemeinschaft mal Druck auf die arabische Liga ausüben, weil das Geld um das zu bezahlen haben die Dicke mit ihren hunderten Milliarden Dollar aus den Ölgeschäften und wer sowas wie den IS über Jahre mit Geld und Waffen unterstüzt der hat auch die Zeche zu zahlen.



Yeah, klar. Bekanntermaßen wächst das Geld in Afrika auf Bäumen und Waffen am Strauch. Das die örtlichen Despoten ihre Regime mit dem Geld internationaler Konzerne aufbauen und im Ausland Waffen kaufen ist reine Bequemlichkeit. Auch SA könnte den IS problemlos aus den heimischen Euro-Minen finanzieren, wenn die ich-bin-ja-nicht-aber-Deutschen auf einmal aufhören würden, Öl aus solchen Ländern zu beziehen und darauf zu warten, dass "die internationale Gemeinschaft" etwas macht.
Ein Glück, dass Hussein nicht diese Leopard-2-Sandförmchen hatte, wie alle anderen dort, sonst hätten "die Iraker" am Ende noch aus eigener Kraft die ganze Region erobert, was?
  




Drayygo schrieb:


> Was ich am interessantesten finde, das sich teilweise Leute selbst widersprechen..erst ist die Rede von da kommen Hochqualifizierte Fachkräfte (Ärzte etc.) , einer schrieb sogar mit Vermögen von 6stelligen Beträgen, dann wird geschrieben, das die Leute die kommen, nicht ausreichend englisch können bzw. sie "keine Ahnung" haben, wie man legal in ein Land reist..ihr könnt mir nicht erzählen, das ein Ingenieur (in welchem Land auch immer) nicht MINDESTENS rudimentär englisch kann und nicht gebildet genug ist, sich zu informieren wie man legal einreist.



Legal einreisen können syrische Flüchtlinge quasi nicht mehr. Selbst wer die 10.000 Euro Reserven hat, die man für ein Pauschalvisum nachweisen müsste (und "Facharbeiter" sind eben nicht "hochqualifizierte Ärzte", deren Gehälter auch in Syrien niedriger waren, sondern z.B. auch ein einfacher Mechaniker), scheitert schon an so banalen Dingen, wie einem Botschaftstermin:
Pressemeldung vom 02.07.2015 - Monitor - ARD | Das Erste

Es lebe die Bürokratie "Bitte stellen sie sich da hinten an und versuchen sie, zu überleben, bis sie dran sind".




Leob12 schrieb:


> Vorbehalten? Nein, wird halt fast ausschließlich von diesen Leuten benutzt. Sieht man auf Facebook, sieht man in der Politik, sieht man hier im Forum.



Warum sollte auch irgendwer anders diesen Ausdruck benutzen? Rein ethymologisch passt er auf Leute, die der Meinung sind, etwas gutes zu tun. Da die rechte Ecke diese harmonie-orientierten Ausdruck meidet und wenn dann etwas "patriotisches", "etwas für Land", "etwas für Volk",... tut, passt dieser Ausdruck nur auf die große Bandbreite sogenannter linker Bewegungen. Und wer diese alle zu einer Personengruppe verallgemeinern möchte (wiederum eine tyisch rechte Angewohnheit - denken in Nationen/Rassen/etc. betrifft nicht nur "die Afrikaner sind selber schuld"), prägt eben so einen diffamierenden Ausdruck.
Personen mit anderem Hintergrund und/oder andere Meinung zu den Tätigkeiten bestimmter ""Gutmenschen"" würde diese selektiv und passend ansprechen und bräuchten keinen verallgemeinernden Flame-Ausdruck.




Threshold schrieb:


> Deutschland hat nun mal kein wirkliches Einwanderungsgesetz.



Deutschland hat überhaupt kein Einwanderungsgesetz. Es gibt ein paar Sonderregeln, damit Firmen hochrangige Arbeitskräfte ins Land holen können, es gibt eine Ausnahmeklausel für wirklich reiche Leute und es gibt den Familiennachzug. Ansonsten lautet Deutschlands Antwort an Einwanderer "du kommst hier nicht rein".

Deswegen war es ja auch so merkwürdig, dass Pegida ein Einwanderungsgesetz gefordert hat. Also zusätzliche Möglichkeiten für Migranten, nach Deutschland zu gelangen.


----------



## Nightslaver (7. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Nachbarland" VAR mit "den meisten Flüchtlingen"?
> Kann es sein, dass du nicht nur von den Bedingungen, sondern auch von der Geographie quasi gar keine Ahnung hast?



Na mal wieder Banalität gefunden woran du dich künstlich hochziehen kannst? Natürlich sind die VAR kein Nachbarland von Syrien, aber sehr wohl vom Iraq und ich bezog mich auf was die Flüchtlinge angeht auf die Region beider Länder, schließlich ist der IS in beiden Ländern sesshaft und aktiv und was die Bedingungen angeht, die sind nicht mehr katastrophal als in anderen Flüchtlingslagern auf der Welt...
Naja aber Hauptsache sich mal wieder an sowas wie den Grenzverläufen aufgezogen, um sich selbst zu schmeicheln, was?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Yeah, klar. Bekanntermaßen wächst das Geld in Afrika auf Bäumen und Waffen am Strauch. Das die örtlichen Despoten ihre Regime mit dem Geld internationaler Konzerne aufbauen und im Ausland Waffen kaufen ist reine Bequemlichkeit. Auch SA könnte den IS problemlos aus den heimischen Euro-Minen finanzieren, wenn die ich-bin-ja-nicht-aber-Deutschen auf einmal aufhören würden, Öl aus solchen Ländern zu beziehen und darauf zu warten, dass "die internationale Gemeinschaft" etwas macht.
> Ein Glück, dass Hussein nicht diese Leopard-2-Sandförmchen hatte, wie alle anderen dort, sonst hätten "die Iraker" am Ende noch aus eigener Kraft die ganze Region erobert, was?



Hahaha, selten so gelacht.  Gut das du mal einfach die wirtschaftlichen Folgen komplett ignorierst würde ein vom Öl abhängiges Land wie Deutschland sich weigern von den Saudis und anderen fragwürdigen Staaten Öl und Rohstoffe zu kaufen. Das kann man ja auch so einfach machen ohne das die Wirtschaft davon schwer angeschlagen wird und andere Länder durch die wegfallende Konkurenz profitieren würden.
Was denkst du wie die Chinesen sich freuen würden wen die Deutschen aus Boykot als wirtschaftliche Konkurenz wegfallen...
Oder wie willst du die wegfallenden Rohstoffe aus diesen Ländern kompensieren? Von anderen Staaten kaufen die sie letztlich auch nur aus genau diesen Ländern beziehen und an dich weiterverkaufen würden, die du boykotierst?
Vieleicht solltest du dich mal an Experten auf dem Gebiet wenden und denen das was du hier geschrieben hast vorschlagen, na wen die nur gewusst hätten das es so einfach ist die Situation da unten zu lösen wen man dort einfach mal an Deutschlands Stelle nichts mehr einkauft, da muss erstmal jemand wie du drauf kommen der ihnen diese grandiose Lösung erdenkt. 

Und was Saddam angeht, vieleicht solltest du mal lieber über die Abrams Sandförmchen nachdenken die die Amis haben, die erobern ja regelmäßig Regionen da unten und lassen sie dann instabil zurück wens spielen langweilig wird...
Saddam hatte bis 1991 unter anderem moderne russische, französische, deutsche und amerikanische Sandförmchen zum spielen, den nahen Osten erobert hat er deswegen trotzdem nicht... 
Aber hey, der böse Saddam der da unten die Drecksarbeit für die amerikanische Politik gemacht hat (Irankrieg) und dann unter amerikanischen Lügen (Irak wolle Saudi Arabien angreifen) im ersten Golfkrieg politisch entsorgt wurde und im zweiten Golfkrieg, wieder unter amerikanischen Lügen (irakische Massenvernichtungswaffen), entgültig liquidiert wurde. Der hatte sicher zum Ziel den kompletten nahen Osten zum neuen großirakischen Reich zu vereinen und hätte das auch sicher geschaft, wo er ja, trotz moderner internationaler Sandformen zum spielen, schon so grandios am Iran gescheitert ist.... 

Ich empfehle dazu auch mal diese Doku von "arte" was die Lüge des ersten Golfkriegs angeht und die Politik die die USA mit dem Irak betrieben haben:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-FdGnTpsEzM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



**edit* *Kleiner Nachtrag noch, zu afrikanischen Despoten, das Problem ist das es immer jemanden geben wird der deren Interessen bedient, selbst wenn alle europäischen Staaten und die USA dort nichts mehr kaufen würden und die korrupten Systeme nicht mehr finanzieren würden würde sich halt wer anders finden der ihnen Waffen und Geld gibt weil er die Skrupel nicht teilt, so wie Russland, China, Iran, Saudi Arabien, oder ein anderes Land.
Es gibt immer einen der sich nicht an Spielregeln hält und darauf einen "Scheissdreck" gibt, genauso wie es immer Mneschen geben wird die auch in PC-Spielen cheaten werden, auch wenn 97% sich an die Regeln halten, oder die Menschenrechte predigen, wie die USA und sie keine 2 Minuten später mit Füßen treten.
Korruption kann man nicht nur von außen bekämpfen und aufhalten, das muss man auch von innen angehen, den oh Wunder, Russland wird sanktioniert und nur wenige westliche Unternehmen (USA ausgeschlossen) investieren dort noch und trotzdem existiert die Korruption dort genauso stark wie vor der Krise.


----------



## Kaaruzo (7. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Warum sollte auch irgendwer anders diesen Ausdruck benutzen? Rein ethymologisch passt er auf Leute, die der Meinung sind, etwas gutes zu tun. Da die rechte Ecke diese harmonie-orientierten Ausdruck meidet und wenn dann etwas "patriotisches", "etwas für Land", "etwas für Volk",... tut, passt dieser Ausdruck nur auf die große Bandbreite sogenannter linker Bewegungen. Und wer diese alle zu einer Personengruppe verallgemeinern möchte (wiederum eine tyisch rechte Angewohnheit - denken in Nationen/Rassen/etc. betrifft nicht nur "die Afrikaner sind selber schuld"), prägt eben so einen diffamierenden Ausdruck.
> Personen mit anderem Hintergrund und/oder andere Meinung zu den Tätigkeiten bestimmter ""Gutmenschen"" würde diese selektiv und passend ansprechen und bräuchten keinen verallgemeinernden Flame-Ausdruck.



Duden | Gutmensch | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition

Komisch, dass der Duden das nicht so dramatisch wie ihr seht. Aber was wissen die Leute vom Duden schon. Alles Amateure


----------



## Verminaard (8. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Wie ist das eigentlich so rechtlich, wenn Personen Andere zu Straftaten anstiften bzw. dazu aufrufen?

Ich meine damit, das Aktivisten aufrufen bei den Urlaubsheimfahrten Flüchtlinge mit nach Deutschland zu nehmen.

Falls das schon mal behandelt wurde, ist das etwas an mir vorbeigegangen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Hahaha, selten so gelacht.  Gut das du mal einfach die wirtschaftlichen Folgen...
> 
> **edit* *Kleiner Nachtrag noch, zu afrikanischen Despoten, das Problem ist das es immer jemanden geben wird...



Danke für diese wunderbare Bestätigung sämtlicher Klischees. "Die internationale Gemeinschaft" soll etwas unternehmen? Aber bitte nur die anderen Staaten. Unsere Wirtschaft ist viel wichtiger, als das Leben anderer. So wichtig, dass man ihnen sogar vorwerfen kann, selbst für Zustände verantwortlich zu sein, die unsere Wirtschaft verursacht, denn unsere Wirtschaft ist ein Naturgesetz, dass gar nicht erst zur Debatte steht und jeder, der darunter leidet, ist halb selbst schuld.

Ein Glück, dass ich nicht soviel essen kann, wie ich kotzen möchte, sonst gäbs ne Hungersnot 




Verminaard schrieb:


> Wie ist das eigentlich so rechtlich, wenn Personen Andere zu Straftaten anstiften bzw. dazu aufrufen?
> 
> Ich meine damit, das Aktivisten aufrufen bei den Urlaubsheimfahrten Flüchtlinge mit nach Deutschland zu nehmen.
> 
> Falls das schon mal behandelt wurde, ist das etwas an mir vorbeigegangen.



Anstiftung zu Straftaten ist afaik generell strafbar, aber Personenbeförderung ist keine Straftat. Solange nicht explizit dazu aufgerufen wird, jemanden über Grenzen zu schmuggeln, dürfte die Aufrufe legal sein. Ich würde vermuten, dass man nicht einmal gezwungen ist, zu prüfen ob etwaige Mitreisende die Grenze legal überqueren dürfen. Jedenfalls wäre mir nicht bekannt, dass Busunternehmen, die Ladungsweise Einwohner von Balkanstaaten transportieren, dafür belangt werden. (Wobei ich nicht ausschließen würde, dass es hier getrennte Regelungen für Wirtschaft und Privatpersonen gibt. Wirtschaft ist ja schließlich das allerwichtigste  )


----------



## Verminaard (8. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Wo isn jetzt der Unterschied ob Aktivisten explizit sagen: "hey nehmt auf der Rueckfahrt Fluechtlinge mit", oder "hey schmuggelt ein paar Fluechtlinge nach Deutschland"?
Die Intention ist die Gleiche: verhelft Personen zur illegalen Einreise nach Deutschland.


----------



## Nightslaver (8. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Danke für diese wunderbare Bestätigung sämtlicher Klischees. "Die internationale Gemeinschaft" soll etwas unternehmen? Aber bitte nur die anderen Staaten. Unsere Wirtschaft ist viel wichtiger, als das Leben anderer. So wichtig, dass man ihnen sogar vorwerfen kann, selbst für Zustände verantwortlich zu sein, die unsere Wirtschaft verursacht, denn unsere Wirtschaft ist ein Naturgesetz, dass gar nicht erst zur Debatte steht und jeder, der darunter leidet, ist halb selbst schuld.
> 
> Ein Glück, dass ich nicht soviel essen kann, wie ich kotzen möchte, sonst gäbs ne Hungersnot



Keine Ahnung wo du da eine Bestätigung sämmtlicher Klischess siehst, aber deine letzten beiden Posts sind sowieso äußerst naiv und absurd, was ich etwas traurig finde da du normale weise eine der postenden Personen bist die überwiegend sinnvolle Beiträge bringen denen ich mich oft vorbehaltslos anschließen kann. Ich habe lediglich gesagt wie es sich verhält und so ist es nunmal, solange nicht alle gezwungen werden können nach den gleichen Regeln zu spielen wird es immer welche geben die gute Vorsätze unterminieren und dieses " Naturgesetz" kapitalistischen wirtschaftens ausnutzen werden um davon zu profitieren. Daran können auch die Vereinten Nationen nichts ändern. Die schaffen es ja noch nicht einmal die USA von ihren rechtswidrigen Kriegen abzuhalten, oder zur Einhaltung des Völkerrechts zu zwingen, wie sollen diese also dafür sorgen das ca. 360 Länder auf diesem Planeten sich daran halten nicht die Zustände auf dem afrikanischen Kontinent auszubeuten, ich höre was für einen Vorschlag du da hast das zu erreichen?

Wen du mMn. willst das die Nationen in wirtschaftlichen Dingen fair spielen musst du einen Weg finden diese absurde Form des kaptialistischen Wirtschaftswesens auszuschalten / unatraktiv zu machen, solange das nicht der Fall ist wirst du es nie unterbunden bekommen das Unternehmen und Länder die Korruption und Armut ausnutzen um sich zu bevorteilen. Wen du da alleine, oder nur mit einer kleinen Gruppe von Ländern, gegensteuern willst wirst du nur eines erreichen, das du wirtschaftlich unter die Räder kommst und am Ende selbst nicht mehr besser dastehen wirst als ein Schwellenland oder ein Land der dritten Welt, weil du in dieser Form des wirtschaftens mit "fair play" nunmal nicht konkurenzfähig bist, traurig aber so ist es nunmal!

Ich persöhnlich bin der letzte der dagegen wäre das momentane System zu ändern und ein nachhaltige Wirtschaftssystem zu etablieren das weitestgehend faire Bedingungen für alle bietet, aber ich bin auch niemand der so naiv ist zu glauben das wir das in den nässten Jahren  / Jahrzehnten erleben werden. Solange nicht alle Länder dieser Welt dazu gebracht werden können gemeinsam an einem Strang ziehen, die Vereinten Nationen ein bindendes, ernsthaftes internationales Gremium werden, an dessen Entscheidungen sich große wie kleine Länder bindend zu halten haben, solange wir nicht diesen Schwachsinn vom ewigen Wachstum und der Konsumgesellschaft begraben und solange wir als Menschen den persöhnlichen Punkt nicht zu überwinden schaffen das Bereicherung und die Anhäufung von immer mehr Luxus als Sinn unserer Existenz angeshen wird und die meisten Menschen danach streben immer mehr anzuhäufen, solange werden die Bedingungen genau so bleiben wie sie sind und solange werden die Länder die korrupte Systeme haben von denen ausgebeutet werden die sich einen Vorteil verschaffen wollen.

Die einzige Chance die Afrika daher mMn. hat, ohne das sich das System als solches ändert, ist, das sie die Korruption von innen angehen, lernen das ein Staat dazu dient die Lebensbedingungen für alle seine Bewohner zu verbessern und das dies nicht passieren wird wenn seine Beamten nur damit beschäftigt sind sich die eigenen Taschen, die ihrer Familien und Stämme zu füllen.
Und Afrika muss es schaffen eine eigene stabile afrikanische Union zu bilden die afrikanische Interessen nach außen mit gemeinsamen starkem Mandat vertritt und so die nicht afrikanischen Länder dazu zu bringt nach afrikanischen Regeln zu spielen, wen es um Rohstoffe und wirtschaftliche Investitionen geht.
Von beiden Punkten ist man aber noch unvorstellbar weit entfernt und kommt maximal im Schneckentempo vorwärts, falls man nicht grade wieder mal über Jahre stillsteht.

Du kannst mir also vorwerfen ich wäre für Klischees und kotzen soviel du willst, aber ich sage dir das dein merkwürdiger Standpunkt nichts ändern wird, sofern du nicht reale umsetzbare Vorschläge hast wie man ihn erreichen kann ohne dabei selbst in dieser globalisierten kapitalistischen Welt unter die Räder zu kommen und am Ende nichts damit besser gemacht zu haben!



Verminaard schrieb:


> Wie ist das eigentlich so rechtlich, wenn Personen Andere zu Straftaten anstiften bzw. dazu aufrufen?
> 
> Ich meine damit, das Aktivisten aufrufen bei den Urlaubsheimfahrten Flüchtlinge mit nach Deutschland zu nehmen.
> 
> Falls das schon mal behandelt wurde, ist das etwas an mir vorbeigegangen.



Wie soll das sein, wen jemand dem Aufruf folgt und einen Flüchtling, der keine gültigen Papiere besitzt, über die deutsche Grenze mitnimmt, dann erwischt wird, und sich bei der Vernehmung auf diesen Aufruf beruft bist du mit dran weil du ja zu dieser Straftat aufgerufen hast, das halt eine Anstiftung zu einer Straftat, in dem Fall zum illegalen schleusen von Menschen.


----------



## Bonkic (8. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Mal wieder ein gutes Argument, warum unsere Grenzen besser kontrolliert werden müssen:
> 
> Warum wurde die BevÃ¶lkerung nicht gewarnt? Seuchen-Angst in Frankfurt! - Frankfurt - Bild.de
> 
> Kein Virus ist illegal oder wie?



der mann ist bulgare. was hat das mit flüchtlingen zu tun? 

außerdem: bild als quelle - im ernst?


----------



## Threshold (8. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Mal wieder ein gutes Argument, warum unsere Grenzen besser kontrolliert werden müssen:
> 
> Warum wurde die BevÃ¶lkerung nicht gewarnt? Seuchen-Angst in Frankfurt! - Frankfurt - Bild.de
> 
> Kein Virus ist illegal oder wie?



Bild mal wieder. 
Das wurde sicher deswegen geheim gehalten, weil man keine Panik wollte. Außerdem weiß niemand, wie ansteckender der mensch wirklich ist.
Aber Hauptsache Bild wettert wieder gegen etwas und der Stammtisch wettert mit. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Deswegen war es ja auch so merkwürdig, dass Pegida ein Einwanderungsgesetz gefordert hat. Also zusätzliche Möglichkeiten für Migranten, nach Deutschland zu gelangen.



Nur haben die ein Einwanderungsgesetz gefordert, das nicht für den armen Kurden ist, sondern für den gebildeten Inder oder Kanadier ist.


----------



## Verminaard (8. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Bonkic schrieb:


> außerdem: bild als quelle - im ernst?



Nur weil es ein verschrieenes Blatt ist, ist es falsch was die schreiben oder luegen die?

Seuchen-Angst in Frankfurt: TBC-Alarm in Frankfurt: Kranker flüchtet aus Klinik | Frankfurter Neue Presse
Video "Seuchenangst in Frankfurt" | maintower | ARD Mediathek 
Seuchen-Angst in Frankfurt: TBC-Alarm in Frankfurt: Kranker flüchtet aus Klinik trotz Überwachung? | behoerdenstress-NEWS

30 sekunden Suchmaschine.

Die Bild schreibt reisserisch, trotzdem vielleicht mal lesen, gedanken machen und die Infos die man bekommt filtern.
Und nicht gleich belaecheln. Na so kann man Andere, die eine abweichende Meinung haben auch als nicht ernstzunehmend hinstellen.
Schoene Diskussionskultur.


----------



## Bonkic (8. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Verminaard schrieb:


> ist es falsch was die schreiben oder luegen die?



sehr oft - ja.


----------



## Threshold (8. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ist es nicht komisch, dass alle Blätter die gleiche, reißerische Titelzeile nutzen?


----------



## Verminaard (8. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Bonkic schrieb:


> sehr oft - ja.



Ich lese dieses Medium nicht. Waere nett wenn du ein paar Beispiele bringen koenntest wo die Bild gelogen hat.
Geht nicht um reisserische Schlagzeilen oder so. Wo einfach nicht stimmt was die schreiben.
Reisserische Schlagzeilen verwendet selbst PCGH, aber da sind wir ja so weit, das wir das fuer uns filtern koennen.


----------



## Bonkic (8. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Ich lese dieses Medium nicht. Waere nett wenn du ein paar Beispiele bringen koenntest wo die Bild gelogen hat.
> Geht nicht um reisserische Schlagzeilen oder so. Wo einfach nicht stimmt was die schreiben.
> Reisserische Schlagzeilen verwendet selbst PCGH, aber da sind wir ja so weit, das wir das fuer uns filtern koennen.



schon mal von bildblog gehört?
da wirst du unzählige lügen und schlicht erfundene schlagzeilen von bild (und mittlerweile auch anderen medien) finden. 
um reisserische schlagzeilen gehts nicht. das macht in der tat leider (fast) jedes online-medium.


----------



## Nightslaver (8. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ist es nicht komisch, dass alle Blätter die gleiche, reißerische Titelzeile nutzen?



Wahrscheinlich mal eben von  Bild abgeschrieben. Erlebt man ja leider in den letzten Jahren öfter das andere Zeitungen Artikel der bild inhaltlich sehr ehnlich übernehmen und sich bei der Schlagzeile sogar fast garnicht unterscheiden.


----------



## Verminaard (8. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Bonkic schrieb:


> schon mal von bildblog gehört?



Nein, wie ich schon erwaehnte habe ich mit der BILD so gar nichts am Hut.
Deswegen auch nicht wirklich um Sachen die um die BILD entstehen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Ist es nicht komisch, dass alle Blätter die gleiche, reißerische Titelzeile nutzen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die ARD Mediathek ist auch auf Bildniveau?

/edit

Den Bildblog mal ueberflogen. Da konnt ich nichts entdecken, was oben genannten Artikel als Luege entlarvt.
Anscheinend ist man aber sowieso unglaubwuerdig und unserioes wenn man BILD-Artikel verlinkt. Egal ob die jetzt stimmen oder nicht stimmen.
Es ist BILD.
So hab ich eure Ausfuehrungen verstanden.

Soviel zu Vorurteilen.
Um mal eine Bruecke zu dem Threadthema zu schlagen: wenn irgendwo ein Fluechtlingslager entsteht und dort im Umfeld sprunghaft Straftaten steigen, ist es Schubladendenken das mit den Fluechtlingen in Verbindung zu bringen.
Wird BILD als Quelle genannt, ist es unserioes weil die BILD luegt.


----------



## Gripschi (8. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Naja die Blätter bekleckeren Sich alle nicht mit Ruhm.

Einige übernahmen Postillion Artikel als Bare Münze. Das führte zu einigen Ärger.

(Postillion = Satire Seite)

Aber ein Gesetz zur Flüchtlingsthematik ist nötig.


----------



## Threshold (8. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Die ARD Mediathek ist auch auf Bildniveau?



Bild Niveau findest du überall dort, wo sich ein Journalist nicht mehr die Mühe macht, selbst zu recherchieren, sondern einfach nur bestehende Artikel übernimmt und sie etwas umschreibt, damit der Klau nicht sofort ersichtlich wird.
Ich erwarte von der Presse, dass sie ihren Arsch in Bewegung setzt und selbst Recherche anstellt, das kann ich von einem Journalisten erwarten.

Kann aber auch sein, dass das ein freier Journalist ist, der seinen Artikel an alle verkauft hat, die ihn haben wollten, und da ist die ARD ebenso keine Ausnahme wie andere Printmedien.


----------



## Kaaruzo (8. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Bonkic schrieb:


> der mann ist bulgare. was hat das mit flüchtlingen zu tun?


Es geht ja auch um die Einwanderung und darum, dass unsere Grenzen nicht ausreichend geschützt werden.



Bonkic schrieb:


> außerdem: bild als quelle - im ernst?


Hast du Beweise, dafür dass die Bild hier explizit lügt? Klar sie schreiben reißerisch, aber die Informationen des Artikels entsprechen den Tatsachen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Bild mal wieder.
> Das wurde sicher deswegen geheim gehalten, weil man keine Panik wollte. Außerdem weiß niemand, wie ansteckender der mensch wirklich ist.
> Aber Hauptsache Bild wettert wieder gegen etwas und der Stammtisch wettert mit.


Warum auch die Bevölkerung warnen. Schutz der Bevölkerung wird auch völlig überbewertet.


Threshold schrieb:


> Nur haben die ein Einwanderungsgesetz gefordert, das nicht für den armen Kurden ist, sondern für den gebildeten Inder oder Kanadier ist.


Ist auch total doof, wenn man gebildete Einwanderer will. Lieber noch paar "Flüchtlinge" für unsere Sozialsysteme.


----------



## BlackAcetal (8. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Der Focus hatte mal einen sehr interessanten Bericht drüber....darf man Bilder von anderem Printmedien hier reinposten?


----------



## 8CORE (8. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Auf Facebook geht die Post ab. Til Schweiger solidarisiert sich jetzt mit dem Gabriel  Hr. Gabriel ist für Waffenexporte mitverantortlich die Terror in den Ländern der Asylanten anrichten. Er ist quasie ein verursacher des Problems das wir mittlerweile in Deutschland haben. Til Schweiger baut ja Wohnungen die auf Kosten des Steuerzahlers bewohnt werden sollen. Wie sozial von ihm  Fragt einer überhaupt mal die Menschen in diesem Land was sie auch wollen wenn sie schon die Kosten für alles tragen?
Ich hab vorhin auf einem ausländischen Sender gesehen das die Ungarn Zäune errichten zu den Grenzen zu Rumänien und ehemaligem Jugoslawien. Bin ja mal gespannt wie lange das gut gehen wird mit der Zersetzung Europas seitens der EU die ja alles vorgibt.
https://www.facebook.com/sigmar.gab...292916735/1047115885321133/?type=1&permPage=1

Noch etwas kurz Offtopic da es sowieso zum ganzen Verständnis gehört. Da der deutsche Staat die menschen hier eh schon über Steuern ausraubt und im grunde Deutschland eh schon längst pleite ist kann es demnächst kommen das Bürger die in Deuschland leben und Eigentum haben eine Zwangsabgabe leisten müssten prozentual 10% von ihrem Vermögen. Einfach mal auf Youtube nach Vermögensabgabe und Zwangshypothek suchen. Die Videos stammen direkt aus dem Bundestag. Die Pläne liegen schon lange in der Schublade aber scheinbar braucht man eine (neue) Krise die es legitim macht die Bürger in Deutschland weiter auszunehmen.
https://www.facebook.com/daniela.knapp.71/posts/10153525542373850

Irgendwer muss ja den ganzen politischen Bullshit der da oben verabschiedet wird abzahlen.

Die die nicht glauben wollen das diese asylanten Überschwemmung eine Zersetung ist können sich ja das Zitat von Vaclav Klaus durchlesen.
https://www.facebook.com/daniela.knapp.71/posts/10153524567793850


----------



## BlackAcetal (8. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Und für was sollen die 10% genutzt werden?
Asylheime?
Soziale Leistungen? 
Oder ist Deutschland pleite wegen immer neuen Milliarden Hilfen?
Kann mich mal jemand aufklären?


----------



## 8CORE (8. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Die 10% werden an die Banken gegeben werden damit Deuschland weiterhin Schulden aufnehmen kann das sie ja dann wieder "Zahlungsfähig" sind. So scheibt man den Staatsbankrott vor sich hin. Was dann aber am Ende noch frapierender wird. Der Staatsbankrot wird irgendwann sowieso unausweichlich.
Hier nochmal kurz ein Statement von Karl Albrecht Schachtschneider zur kommenden Enteignung.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eyPwI9qDSIY

Hier kurz seine Person. Eine aus meiner Sicht achtenswerte Person da auch moralisch nicht behindert.
Prof. Dr. iur. Karl Albrecht Schachtschneider
Impressum


----------



## Leob12 (8. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



8CORE schrieb:


> Noch etwas kurz Offtopic da es sowieso zum ganzen Verständnis gehört. Da der deutsche Staat die menschen hier eh schon über Steuern ausraubt und im grunde Deutschland eh schon längst pleite ist kann es demnächst kommen das Bürger die in Deuschland leben und Eigentum haben eine Zwangsabgabe leisten müssten prozentual 10% von ihrem Vermögen. Einfach mal auf Youtube nach Vermögensabgabe und Zwangshypothek suchen. Die Videos stammen direkt aus dem Bundestag. Die Pläne liegen schon lange in der Schublade aber scheinbar braucht man eine (neue) Krise die es legitim macht die Bürger in Deutschland weiter auszunehmen.
> https://www.facebook.com/daniela.knapp.71/posts/10153525542373850


Jajaja, der böse Staat. Trotzdem werden jene Politiker, die diese Dinge beschließen wieder gewählt. Wem kann man da dann den Vorwurf machen?^^



> Die die nicht glauben wollen das diese asylanten Überschwemmung eine Zersetung ist können sich ja das Zitat von Vaclav Klaus durchlesen.
> https://www.facebook.com/daniela.knapp.71/posts/10153524567793850


Wieso spricht man bei Flüchtlingen oder Asylbewerbern immer von einer Überschwemmung oder benutzt ein anderes Wort aus dem Bereich der Naturkatastrophen? 
Aber soll Claus halt reden, kommt mir irgendwie vor wie Sarazin. Vor allem steigt Anon auf diesen Anti-Migrationszug auf, völlig lächerlich dieser Verein. Will anderen irgendwas von Werten oder Prinzipien erzählen, hat seine eigenen aber längst über Bord geworfen.


----------



## BlackAcetal (8. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



8CORE schrieb:


> Die 10% werden an die Banken gegeben werden damit Deuschland weiterhin Schulden aufnehmen kann das sie ja dann wieder "Zahlungsfähig" sind. So scheibt man den Staatsbankrott vor sich hin. Was dann aber am Ende noch frapierender wird. Der Staatsbankrot wird irgendwann sowieso unausweichlich.
> Hier nochmal kurz ein Statement von Karl Albrecht Schachtschneider zur kommenden Enteignung.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eyPwI9qDSIY
> 
> ...


Super danke....warum hat Deutschland nur so ein Helfersyndrom :/
Muss ich auch etwas von meinem Verdienst abgeben, denn ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das auch für Nebenjobs wie z.B Zeitungen austragen gilt.


----------



## Threshold (8. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Warum auch die Bevölkerung warnen. Schutz der Bevölkerung wird auch völlig überbewertet.



Panikmache hilft aber niemanden.


----------



## 8CORE (8. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Jajaja, der böse Staat. Trotzdem werden jene Politiker, die diese Dinge beschließen wieder gewählt. Wem kann man da dann den Vorwurf machen?^^


Denen die meinen ohne Staat ginge es nicht weils dann keine Straßen und Schulen gibt etc. und natürlich den jenigen die ständig die volksverräter Parteien wählen die sich immer wieder gut in Szene setzen und besonders "Sozial" verkaufen


----------



## 8CORE (8. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Threshold schrieb:


> Panikmache hilft aber niemanden.


Genau, deshalb kann man es Informieren nennen. Für Panik ist das durch Zwangsabgabe finanzierte Staatsfernsehn zuständig und ihre Komplizen aus Privatfernsehn. Die sind Meister in Panik erzeugen und Gefahren herunterspielen oder nicht erwehnen. Je nach Situation wie man es gerade braucht 

Was im übrigen so amüsant ist -  man tut ja so als ob noch nie eine  Enteignung staat fand. Da muss man nur an Zypern erinnert. Im übrigen ist eine Enteignung schon immer über den Geldwert gemacht worden da die meisten eh nicht verstehen wie Geld funktioniert und wie Banken und Staat Geld entwerten - Stichwort Inflation. Es reicht schon wenn man zurück geht ~2002 zum Eurowechsel bis jetzt. Was kostete damals Benzin, Lebensmittel und überhauot alles was zum Leben benötigt wird. Alle Lebenshaltungskosten eben.
Grade mit Enteignung sollten die Deuschen erfahrung haben während der Nazizeit und dannach. Da sollten einige die Großeltern fragen.

ps. Sorry für den Doppelpost. Hab zu schnell geantwortet nacheinander.

...so und jetzt back2topic 

Das durch Erpressungsgeld finanzierte Staatsfernsehn DDR2.0  versucht hier wunderbar alle zu diffamieren die eine andere Meinung haben zur Asylantenflut. Selbstverständlich sind alle für das Staatsfernsehn Rassisten, Unmenschen, Asozial und selbstverständlich auch Rechts bzw. Nazis. Ist schon Heavy, wenn man die Staatsschulden abrackert, darf man sich als den ewigen Nazi schimpfen lassen. Ganz schön Menschenunwürdig.
Der statischen Teleprompterableserin aka Anja Reschke aka Journalistin (Laut Lach  )darf  man keinen Vorwurf machen. Sie hat wohlmöglich Angst um ihren gutbezahlten, durch Zwangsabgabe erpressten, Lohn, den sie sich wohlmöglist (Ich weiss es nicht) wohl verdient hat  Zynismus ENDE 
Facebook-Reaktionen auf ARD-Flüchtlingskommentar: Diese fünf dämlichen Kommentare finden Sie in jeder Diskussion über Flüchtlinge - Deutschland - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten


----------



## Poulton (8. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Vor allem steigt Anon auf diesen Anti-Migrationszug auf, völlig lächerlich dieser Verein. Will anderen irgendwas von Werten oder Prinzipien erzählen, hat seine eigenen aber längst über Bord geworfen.


Bitte genau lesen um was für ein Anon es sich da handelt: "_Anonymous.Kollektiv_" (alias Mario Rönsch). Also so eine Querfront-Quatschbude, aus dem Dunstkreis der Wahnwichtel und Pegida/Pegada/Endgame, die sich den Namen zunutze macht. Siehe auch:
Neurechte ?Friedensbewegung?: Im Kampf gegen die Medien-Mafia - taz.de
Facebook-Spam bei deutschen Medien unter Namen Anonymous - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Die neuen Montagsmahnwachen: Eine Querfront für den Frieden? « haGalil
Aluhut fuer Ken


P.S.: Täusche ich mich oder handelt es sich bei dem Benutzer 8CORE um eine Sockenpuppe des gesperrten QUAD4?


----------



## Verminaard (9. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

13-jähriges Mädchen aus Asien von Landsmann ...

Auch Bildniveau?


----------



## Cleriker (9. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Echt schlimm so etwas. Was ich mich frage ist, warum dieser Mann noch immer Asylbewerber ist. Bei solchen Straftaten, sollte das Verfahren direkt abgebrochen werden und der Mann in den nächsten Flieger zurück gesetzt. Mich regt das gerade dermaßen auf, dass mir der Kaffee sauer aufstößt.

Wenn man das laut unseren Gesetzen zwar mit einheimischen nicht kann und bei derartigen Fällen viel zu lasch ist, so sollte wenigstens in dieser Bewährungszeit gehandelt werden.


----------



## DarkScorpion (9. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Na der wird a minimal Strafe bekommen von wegen Trauma und so. Danach wird er dem deutschen Steuerzahler auf der Tasche liegen.


----------



## Threshold (9. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Echt schlimm so etwas. Was ich mich frage ist, warum dieser Mann noch immer Asylbewerber ist. Bei solchen Straftaten, sollte das Verfahren direkt abgebrochen werden und der Mann in den nächsten Flieger zurück gesetzt. Mich regt das gerade dermaßen auf, dass mir der Kaffee sauer aufstößt.
> 
> Wenn man das laut unseren Gesetzen zwar mit einheimischen nicht kann und bei derartigen Fällen viel zu lasch ist, so sollte wenigstens in dieser Bewährungszeit gehandelt werden.



Weil wir ein Rechtsstaat sind. Hier gilt die Unschuldsvermutung. Die Schuld muss vom Ankläger bewiesen werden.
Im Artikel steht ja auch, dass das ein Verdächtiger ist.
Ich will nicht, dass hier vorschnelle Urteile gefällt werden und der Mob am Ende einen falschen am Baum aufhängt.


----------



## Bonkic (9. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Verminaard schrieb:


> 13-jähriges Mädchen aus Asien von Landsmann ...
> 
> Auch Bildniveau?



kapier ich nicht. was willst du uns damit sagen?


----------



## Cleriker (9. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Threshold schrieb:


> Weil wir ein Rechtsstaat sind. Hier gilt die Unschuldsvermutung. Die Schuld muss vom Ankläger bewiesen werden.
> Im Artikel steht ja auch, dass das ein Verdächtiger ist.
> Ich will nicht, dass hier vorschnelle Urteile gefällt werden und der Mob am Ende einen falschen am Baum aufhängt.


Eine Reise ins Heimatland setzt du mit Tötung durch erhängen gleich? Du bist ja krass drauf. 
Erstens gibt's da ja scheinbar nur einen verdächtigen und zweitens wäre er nicht verdächtig, hätte er ein Alibi. 
Während der Antrag auf Asyl noch läuft, dürfen sich die Antragsteller nichts zu Schulden kommen lassen. Trotzdem wird verfahren, als wäre es eine andere Situation.
Man darf auch nicht vergessen, woher er kommt. Was gibt es dort nochmal für Strafen? Wenn jemand derartiges gewohnt ist und dann hier trotzdem (evtl.) so agiert, dann kann man von Vorsatz ausgehen, denke ich.


----------



## Threshold (9. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Eine Reise ins Heimatland setzt du mit Tötung durch erhängen gleich? Du bist ja krass drauf.
> Erstens gibt's da ja scheinbar nur einen verdächtigen und zweitens wäre er nicht verdächtig, hätte er ein Alibi.
> Während der Antrag auf Asyl noch läuft, dürfen sich die Antragsteller nichts zu Schulden kommen lassen. Trotzdem wird verfahren, als wäre es eine andere Situation.
> Man darf auch nicht vergessen, woher er kommt. Was gibt es dort nochmal für Strafen? Wenn jemand derartiges gewohnt ist und dann hier trotzdem (evtl.) so agiert, dann kann man von Vorsatz ausgehen, denke ich.



Du hast meinen Post nicht verstanden.
Wir haben einen Rechtsstaat. Der klärt den Fall.
Das finde ich besser als wenn der Mob jetzt einfach jemanden nimmt, der zufällig auch da war, greift und ihm am nächsten Baum aufhängt. 
Das bezieht sich also nicht auf das Herkunftsland, sondern ist als Metapher zu sehen, für ein System, wo man niemand was nachweisen musste, sondern einfach das Recht des Stärkeren vorhanden war.
In so einem System leben wir glücklicher Weise nicht.
Der Verdächtige ist also solange als unschuldig anzusehen, bis seine Schuld nachgewiesen wurde. Was danach mit ihm passiert -- ob er hier ins Gefängnis kommt oder direkt nach der Urteilsspruch abgeschoben wird -- liegt außerhalb meiner Zuständigkeit. Das muss das Gericht entscheiden.


----------



## Verminaard (9. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Bonkic schrieb:


> kapier ich nicht. was willst du uns damit sagen?



Will nur rausfinden was hier als Quelle akzeptiert wird und was gleich abgeschmettert wird.
Schlagzeile aehnlich reisserisch wie im BILD-Artikel. Die Schriftgroesse unterscheidet sich.

*Cleriker*,  *Threshold* hat mMn hier recht.
Wir koennen unsere rechtsstaatlichen Prinzipien nicht einfach aufgeben, weil es sich hier beim Taeter vermutlich um einen Fluechtling handelt.
Gerade Vergewaltigung ist auch ein sehr heikles Thema. Egal von wem begangen. 
Hier sind die Strafen in Deutschland zu mild. Auf der anderen Seite kann es mal eben durch falsche Anschuldigungen/Aussagen komplette Existenzen zerstoeren.

Im genannten Fall muss erst eindeutig die Schuldfrage geklaert werden. Sollte hier der vermutliche Taeter schuldig sein, bin ich auch fuer Abschiebung, nach einer Komplettregistrierung, wo er nie wieder ne Chance hat in Deutschland/Europa Fuß zu fassen.

Eine Selbst-bzw. Lynchjustiz will doch wirklich keiner.
Wobei ich bei manchen Urteilen einen dicken Hals bekomme.
Naja ich find generell die Rechtssprechung in Deutschland sehr taeterfreundlich.


----------



## Leob12 (9. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Das ist egal threshold, er ist ein Asylbewerber und en Verdachtsmoment besteht. Sollte man sofort auf Verdacht ausweisen, einen Rechtsstaat braucht man nicht und Unschuldsvermutung gilt auch nicht, handelt es sich hier doch um einen Asylbewerber. 
Der Mob würde ihn doch sowieso aufhängen um ein Exempel zu statuieren. Das sind genau dieselben Leute die nach irgendwelchen Martialischen Strafen rufen wenn irgendwo ein Verdacht gegen irgendwen entsteht. In der Hinsicht bin ich wirklich froh dass sich Richter darum kümmern und das anahnd der Beweise halbwegs objektiv beurteilen und dann entscheiden.


----------



## Threshold (9. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Das ist egal threshold, er ist ein Asylbewerber und en Verdachtsmoment besteht. Sollte man sofort auf Verdacht ausweisen, einen Rechtsstaat braucht man nicht und Unschuldsvermutung gilt auch nicht, handelt es sich hier doch um einen Asylbewerber.



Ach so. Die Unschuldsvermutung gilt also nur bei deutschen Staatsbürgern?


----------



## Verminaard (9. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

*Leob12*      , du laesst auch keine Gelegenheit aus um hier gegen Andersdenkende auszuteilen.

Ist einfach nur bescheiden so eine Diskussionskultur.

/edit: 
*Threshold* in die gleiche Kerbe schlagen


----------



## Leob12 (9. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ok, diese andersdenkende sind also gegen Unschuldsvermutung und damit gegen ein wichtiges Prinzip des Rechtsstaates. Gut zu wissen.

@threshold
Ich bin froh das diese ganzen Schreihälse, denen die Unschuldsvermutung egal ist, wenig zu sagen haben. Das sollte der zweiteTeil meines Posts eigentlich klarstellen. Aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen wirkt der von dir zitierte Teil natürlich ganz anders.


----------



## Verminaard (9. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Schau mal genau wie du schreibst und was.
Faellt dir aber nicht wirklich auf, weil es sind ja eh Nazis und Konsorten, also egal, oder?
Egal was man gegen deine Postings sagt, drehst du es so, das du nur gegen Radikale was hast.
Ergo ist Cleriker ein Radikaler der total was gegen einen Rechtsstaat hat und am liebsten Lynchjustiz betreiben wuerde.
So stellst du ihn gerade hin.

Da kann ich genausogut mit einem militanten Veganer, vorzugsweise weiblich, ueber ein total leckeres Steak diskutieren.


----------



## DarkScorpion (9. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Also Prozess ja. Aber im Falle einer Schuldigsprechung vom Gericht auf direktem Weg zum Flughafen und Tschüß.

So sollte übrigens mit jedem Verurteilten Straftäter verfahren werden, der keine EU Staatsangehörigkeit vorweisen kann.


----------



## Threshold (9. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Leob12 schrieb:


> @threshold
> Ich bin froh das diese ganzen Schreihälse, denen die Unschuldsvermutung egal ist, wenig zu sagen haben. Das sollte der zweiteTeil meines Posts eigentlich klarstellen. Aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen wirkt der von dir zitierte Teil natürlich ganz anders.



Du hättest das dann einfach klarer formulieren müssen.
Der Teil, den ich zitierte habe, ist für mich einfach so nicht hinnehmbar. 
Jeder Mensch ist gleich, niemand ist zu bevorzugen. Jeder Mensch hat in Deutschland das Recht auf Unschuldsvermutung und einen fairen Prozess. Das sollte wir nie, nie von seiner Herkunft, der Hautfarbe oder Glaubensrichtung abhängig machen.
Denn sonst wären wir nicht besser als die anderen Länder, die ohne Prozess verurteilen.
schlimm finde ich die Presse, die vorverurteilt und in Schubladen stopft.


----------



## Leob12 (9. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Mit solchen Aussagen machst du dich hier nicht beliebt und wenn du vorherige Posts von mir gelesen hättest wüsstest du wo mein Standpunkt lieg. Oder frag halt die anderen hier im Thread.
Ich hab ja sogar später geschrieben das ich froh über das Prinzip der Unschuldvermutung bin. 
Blätter ein paar Seiten zurück und dann wirst du wissen das wir uns bezüglich der Einstellung gar nicht so stark unterscheiden 

Ach ja, nicht nur die Presse verurteilt aufgrund Schubladendenkens, da gibts auch ein paar Spezis hier im Thread.


----------



## Verminaard (9. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Mit solchen Aussagen machst du dich hier nicht beliebt


Muss ich auch nicht. Ich hab meine Meinung. Die ist nicht immer richtig, aber ich winde mich nicht je nach dem woher der Wind weht. Genausowenig versuche ich zu gefallen. Ich versuche nur vernuenftig und fair zu bleiben. Hat mir im "Leben da draussen" auch nicht nur Vorteile gebracht, ist mir bewusst. Lieber als sich zu verbiegen.



Leob12 schrieb:


> und wenn du vorherige Posts von mir gelesen hättest wüsstest du wo mein Standpunkt lieg.


Ich kenne deinen Standpunkt. Der ist doch legitim. Gerade verschiedene Ansichten und Meinungen machen eine Diskussion doch erst vernuenftig.
Was ich kritisiere ist deine Art und Weise wie du mit Personen umgehst die nicht deiner Meinung sind oder die deiner Meinung nach radikal sind.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Oder frag halt die anderen hier im Thread.


Rly? So wenig Selbstvertrauen?



Leob12 schrieb:


> Ich hab ja sogar später geschrieben das ich froh über das Prinzip der Unschuldvermutung bin.


Ist mir nicht entgangen  
Ohne diesem Prinzip koennten wir unseren Rechtsstaat, in dem wir leben (Deutschland und Oesterreich unterscheiden sich da nicht so wirklich) in die Tonne treten.
Ich musste schon oefters feststellen, das es User gibt die lieber Selbstjustiz/Lynchjustiz sehen wuerden.
Ich erinner mich da an Threads wo Nvidia Aufgrund von Vermutungen und Anschuldigungen schon vorverurteilt wurde.
Ging zwar dort nur um einen Konzern und nicht um Menschenleben, aber vom Prinzip das Gleiche.




Leob12 schrieb:


> Blätter ein paar Seiten zurück und dann wirst du wissen das wir uns bezüglich der Einstellung gar nicht so stark unterscheiden


Tun wir auch nicht  Wenn ich an einem Thema teilnehme, habe ich in der Regel auch alles gelesen was da so geschrieben wird.




Leob12 schrieb:


> Ach ja, nicht nur die Presse verurteilt aufgrund Schubladendenkens, da gibts auch ein paar Spezis hier im Thread.


Und genau solche Aussagen muessen nicht sein 
Das gibt halt noch einen unguten Beigeschmack.


----------



## Nightslaver (9. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

*@Unschuldsvermutung und Abschiebung:*
Ich sehe das im Grunde ehnlich wie Threshold, solange die Schuld des Flüchtlings nicht nachweisbar erwiesen ist gilt für ihn die gleiche Unschuldsvermutung wie für jeden anderen, sollte sich jedoch rausstellen das der Gute die Straftat wirklich begangen hat gehört er auch konsequent abgeschoben und künftige Möglichkeiten auf einen erneuten Asylantrag sollten verwehrt werden.
Wer sich schon als Flüchtling einer solch schweren Straftat wie dem Missbrauch minderjähriger strafbar macht, den muss man sich nicht auch noch in irgend einer weise aufbürden in dem man ihn hier behält und hier einbuchtet.


----------



## Leob12 (9. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Verminaard, dieser Post ging eigentlich fast zur Gänze an treshold^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Also Prozess ja. Aber im Falle einer Schuldigsprechung vom Gericht auf direktem Weg zum Flughafen und Tschüß.
> 
> So sollte übrigens mit jedem Verurteilten Straftäter verfahren werden, der keine EU Staatsangehörigkeit vorweisen kann.



Würde ich so ähnlich sehen. Aber auch EU Bürger gehören eher in das Heimatland wenn eine Verurteilung / Strafverbüßung sichergestellt ist und dort nicht als Bagatelle angesehen wird.


----------



## Threshold (9. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> *@Unschuldsvermutung und Abschiebung:*
> Ich sehe das im Grunde genauso, solange die Schuld des Flüchtlings nicht nachweisbar erwiesen ist gilt für ihn die gleiche Unschuldsvermutung wie für jeden anderen, sollte sich jedoch rausstellen das der Gute die Straftat wirklich begangen hat gehört er auch konsequent abgeschoben und künftige Möglichkeiten auf einen erneuten Asylantrag sollten verwehrt werden.
> Wer sich schon als Flüchtling einer solch schweren Straftat wie dem Missbrauch minderjähriger strafbar macht, den muss man sich nicht auch noch in irgend einer weise aufbürden in dem man ihn hier behält und hier einbuchtet.



Das Dilemma dabei ist aber, wenn du ihn einfach abschiebst, wird er für das Verbrechen nicht bestraft.
Was ist also sinnvoller, ihn dann auch für das Verbrechen einsperren oder einfach ausweisen und dann kommt er davon?


----------



## Cleriker (9. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

So, wer hat jetzt angefangen mit dem Quatsch auf den letzten Seiten? (Quatsch weil Missverständniss) 
Ich denke das war threshold, aufgrund eines von mir nicht ordentlich ausgedrückten post.

Also ich wollte damit nicht ausdrücken dass jemand nur wegen eines Verdachts sofort abgeschoben werden soll, ohne vorher als unschuldig zu gelten.

Es ging mir eher darum, dass die Tat bereits im Juni begangen worden sein soll und Nachbarn das auch mitbekommen haben wollen und es trotzdem noch nicht geklärt ist.
Da geht's um die körperliche und seelische Unversehrtheit eines Kindes, dass in unserem Land Schutz gesucht hat und dann lässt man da so viel Zeit ins Land gehen? Das macht mich einfach fertig. Ist mir unbegreiflich, so etwas. 

Warum Heime für Flüchtlinge, wenn sie dort nicht sicher sind? Mir ist klar, dass man das nicht überwachen und vorbeugen kann, aber schnellstmöglich und mit Nachdruck aufklären, das ist durchaus möglich.


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Weil der Islam ja auch nicht unbedingt durch Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen auffällt. Insbesondere für Nichtmuslime besteht da eine Gefahr. Warum solle ich mich, meine Familie und Freunde dieser Gefahr aussetzen, wenn sich das verhindern lässt?

Wozu haben wir in Europa eigentlich blutig die Macht der Kirche gebrochen ,nur um sie durch die nächste mittelalterliche Ideologie zu ersetzen?


----------



## Amon (9. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Weil hier jetzt alle politisch korrekt bis zum erbrechen sein müssen. Die werden auch den ersten Terroranschlag hier mit der freien Ausübung der Religion entschuldigen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Amon schrieb:


> Weil hier jetzt alle politisch korrekt bis zum erbrechen sein müssen. Die werden auch den ersten Terroranschlag hier mit der freien Ausübung der Religion entschuldigen.



Jede Steinigung und Köpfung ist immer auch ein Hilferuf. Frei nach Claudia Roth.

Aber hey, lasst uns noch mehr solche Leute ins Land holen, statt wirklicher Fachkräfte.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (10. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Jede Steinigung und Köpfung ist immer auch ein Hilferuf. Frei nach Claudia Roth.
> 
> Aber hey, lasst uns noch mehr solche Leute ins Land holen, statt wirklicher Fachkräfte.



Welche echten Fachkräfte wollen schon in ein Niedriglohnland, was die Löhne mit "Kulturbereichern" noch weiter drücken will.


----------



## Threshold (10. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Weil der Islam ja auch nicht unbedingt durch Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen auffällt. Insbesondere für Nichtmuslime besteht da eine Gefahr. Warum solle ich mich, meine Familie und Freunde dieser Gefahr aussetzen, wenn sich das verhindern lässt?



Wie viele Nicht Muslime sind bisher durch islamistischen Terror ums Leben gekommen und wie viele Muslime sind bisher durch islamistischen Terror ums Leben gekommen? 

Ich hab mehr Angst vor einem Nebelunfall auf der A7 als vor islamistischen Terror.
Wie viele Menschen sterben jährlich aufgrund des Alkoholkonsums?
Der Islam verbietet Alkohol. Ist doch im Prinzip eine gute Idee.


----------



## Two-Face (10. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wie viele Nicht Muslime sind bisher durch islamistischen Terror ums Leben gekommen und wie viele Muslime sind bisher durch islamistischen Terror ums Leben gekommen?
> 
> Ich hab mehr Angst vor einem Nebelunfall auf der A7 als vor islamistischen Terror.
> Wie viele Menschen sterben jährlich aufgrund des Alkoholkonsums?
> Der Islam verbietet Alkohol. Ist doch im Prinzip eine gute Idee.



Also auch wenn ich den letzten Satz als gestandener Bayer jetzt mal als Sarkasmus auffasse, stimme ich voll zu.

Das letzte Mal, als ein Muslim nach Deutschland gekommen ist und später Nichtmuslime umgebracht hat (nichtmal auf deutschem Boden), ist jetzt auch schon über 15 Jahre her und war Mitglied einer Terrororganisation. Wenn Muslime so eine unkalkulierbar hohe Gefahr für Leib und Leben wären, müsste es hier jeden Tag irgendwo einen Anschlag oder Mord radikalislamischer Motivation geben.  Dabei ist die Gefahr, dass ich mir auf 'ner Party Schläge einfange, auf offener Straße ausgeraubt oder von einem Typ, der seinen Führerschein im Lotto gewonnen hat, überfahren werde, weit größer.


----------



## Threshold (10. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Also auch wenn ich den letzten Satz als gestandener Bayer jetzt mal als Sarkasmus auffasse, stimme ich voll zu.



Deswegen hab ich auch "im Prinzip" geschrieben. 
Ich weiß ja nicht, wie ihr Bayern zu alkoholfreiem Bier steht.


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wie viele Nicht Muslime sind bisher durch islamistischen Terror ums Leben gekommen und wie viele Muslime sind bisher durch islamistischen Terror ums Leben gekommen?
> 
> Ich hab mehr Angst vor einem Nebelunfall auf der A7 als vor islamistischen Terror.
> Wie viele Menschen sterben jährlich aufgrund des Alkoholkonsums?
> Der Islam verbietet Alkohol. Ist doch im Prinzip eine gute Idee.



Der Unterschied ist aber der, für Autofahren während eines Nebels oder für das Trinken, entscheide ich mich freiwillig. Das ist mein eigenes Lebensrisiko.

Dafür Opfer eines anderen zu werden, entscheide ich mich nicht. Diese Wahl wird mir unfreiwillig abgenommen.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Also auch wenn ich den letzten Satz als gestandener Bayer jetzt mal als Sarkasmus auffasse, stimme ich voll zu.
> 
> Das letzte Mal, als ein Muslim nach Deutschland gekommen ist und später Nichtmuslime umgebracht hat (nichtmal auf deutschem Boden), ist jetzt auch schon über 15 Jahre her und war Mitglied einer Terrororganisation. Wenn Muslime so eine unkalkulierbar hohe Gefahr für Leib und Leben wären, müsste es hier jeden Tag irgendwo einen Anschlag oder Mord radikalislamischer Motivation geben.  Dabei ist die Gefahr, dass ich mir auf 'ner Party Schläge einfange, auf offener Straße ausgeraubt oder von einem Typ, der seinen Führerschein im Lotto gewonnen hat, überfahren werde, weit größer.



Siehe zuvor. Und es geht auch nicht (nur) um Terroranschläge, die sind ja nur die Spitze eines ideologischen Eisberges.

Es geht um die Lebenswirklichkeit, die in islamischen Ländern vorherrscht. 

Alltagsroutine: Der normale Wahnsinn des Islam - DIE WELT



			
				Die Welt schrieb:
			
		

> Schon möglich, dass der Islamismus die hässliche Fratze des Islam ist. Das Problem aber ist und bleibt das wahre Gesicht hinter der Maske.



Das ist der Kernsatz.

Wenn du in einem islamischen Land kein heterosexueller, muslimischer Mann bist, sieht es für dich nicht rosig aus.

Frag mal die Frauen in Saudi-Arabien, die Homosexuellen im Iran oder Christen in Somalia.

Warum sollte ich solche Zustände befürworten? Gerade angesichts der Vergangenheit Europas im Zusammenhang mit der katholischen Kirche, bin ich froh, dass wir diese Zeiten überwunden haben. Warum also eine mittelalterliche Ideologie durch eine andere ersetzen?


----------



## Nightslaver (10. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Griechenland scheint neben seinen finanziellen Problemen und den Problemen der Bevölkerung durch die finanzielle Lage vor einer weiteren humanitären Katastrophe zu stehen. Der Staat scheint mit den Flüchtlingsmassen die dort täglich eintreffen inzwischen restlos überfordert zu sein. Alleine auf Kos und Rhodos sollen täglich  1000 Flüchtlinge ankommen, im gesamten Monat Juli sollen es 50.000 - 55.000 gewesen sein.
Es mangelt inzwischen wohl selbst an den grundlegensten Dingen wie Trinkwasser, Toiletten, Schlafplätze, Medikamente und medizinischer Versorgung, von anderwärtiger Betreuung für die Flüchtlinge ganz zu schweigen:

Quelle: Griechenland: Situation der FlÃ¼chtlinge wird immer dramatischer | Telepolis


----------



## Cleriker (10. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wie viele Nicht Muslime sind bisher durch islamistischen Terror ums Leben gekommen und wie viele Muslime sind bisher durch islamistischen Terror ums Leben gekommen?
> 
> Ich hab mehr Angst vor einem Nebelunfall auf der A7 als vor islamistischen Terror.
> Wie viele Menschen sterben jährlich aufgrund des Alkoholkonsums?
> Der Islam verbietet Alkohol. Ist doch im Prinzip eine gute Idee.


Ja und zur Fastenzeit dürfen sie nicht essen. Ach warte... die Mehrzahl haut sich ja nachts den Bauch voll. Kein besonders gutes Beispiel. Hier werden leider viele Männer handgreiflich gegenüber ihren Familien durch Alkohol. Dort ist das aber auch ohne kein Problem, da durch die Religion akzeptiert. Also auch Mist. Also von Anschlägen habe ich schon recht oft gelesen, oder etwas im Fernsehen gehört (in den Krisenregionen). Von Nebelunfällen auf der A7 werde ich irgendwie weniger penetriert. Dabei ist mir beides Wumpe. 

Two-Face,
das mit den 15 Jahren finde ich interessant. Kannst du mir bitte deine Quelle verlinken? So etwas finde ich immer gut. Das sind Argumente und nicht nur Hetze!

Nightslaver,
heftig solche Zahlen. Ich bin wirklich gespannt was sich die EU-Länder diesbezüglich einfallen lassen. Diese Gebiete aufgeben geht ja nicht. Da ist es wirklich mal an der Zeit, dass die feinen Herrn Politiker ihren Hintern bewegen und Lösungen ausarbeiten. Hier ist dann auch wieder interessant wer den Anfang macht.


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Two-Face,
> das mit den 15 Jahren finde ich interessant. Kannst du mir bitte deine Quelle verlinken? So etwas finde ich immer gut. Das sind Argumente und nicht nur Hetze!



Nach seiner Formulierung zu urteilen (Das letzte Mal, als ein Muslim nach Deutschland gekommen ist und später Nichtmuslime umgebracht hat (nichtmal auf deutschem Boden), ist jetzt auch schon über 15 Jahre her und war Mitglied einer Terrororganisation.) spielt er wohl auf den 11. September an. Einige der Attentäter lebten in Hamburg.

Sollte ich mit meiner Interpretation von Two-Face Text recht haben, so liegt er doch falsch.

Der letzte Terroranschlag mit Todesfolge war jener:

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mordanschlag_am_Frankfurter_Flughafen_am_2._März_2011

Darüber hinaus, gibt es aber auch Anschläge die (zum Glück) vorher noch verhindert werden konnten:

Terroristen in Oberursel: Vereitelter Terror-Anschlag in Oberursel: Hatte Halil D. Helfer? | Frankfurter Neue Presse
Zugriff nahe Beisichts Haus: Salafisten planten Mordanschlag auf Pro-NRW-Chef Markus Beisicht - Deutschland - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten 

Ob es auch in Zukunft beim Verhindern bleibt, ist angesichts der Massen die auf uns zukommen, zumindest fraglich.


----------



## Two-Face (10. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Siehe zuvor. Und es geht auch nicht (nur) um Terroranschläge, die sind ja nur die Spitze eines ideologischen Eisberges.
> 
> Es geht um die Lebenswirklichkeit, die in islamischen Ländern vorherrscht.
> 
> ...


Was heißt denn bitte befürworten?
Befürworte ich etwa als überzeugter Atheist das Christentum? Nö, tu ich nicht, ich "befürworte" auch nicht den Islam, meine Ansicht dazu liegt irgendwo zwischen "tolerieren" und "ist mir egal".
Darüberhinaus kannst du auch nicht die Einwohner starr islamischer Länder, wie Saudi-Arabien oder den Iran mit "unseren" Moslems vergleichen. Ich kenne Leute, die waren schon mal im Iran und sind bespuckt worden, weil sie Hosen anhatten, die nicht über die Knie gingen. Also ich habe in Deutschland noch nie jemanden gesehen, der bespuckt wurde, nur weil er kurze Hosen oder einen Minirock anhatte.

P.S.: Hat Die Welt eigentlich immernoch eine Paywall? Würde mich nur mal interessieren, denn als ich das erste Mal auf deren Website aufgefordert wurde, mich irgendwo anzumelden und etwas zu bezahlen, boykottiere ich diese Publikation sowohl online als auch deren Printausgabe.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (10. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Was heißt denn bitte befürworten?
> Also ich habe in Deutschland noch nie jemanden gesehen, der bespuckt wurde, nur weil er kurze Hosen oder einen Minirock anhatte.
> 
> .



Noch nicht, aber in Berlin und Köln wird es immer schlimmer.
Bin aber zum Glück Sachse, wir haben hier momentan weniger Probleme damit dank einer starken CDU die der CSU ähnelt und einer starken AfD im Landtag.


----------



## Nightslaver (10. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Darüberhinaus kannst du auch nicht die Einwohner starr islamischer Länder, wie Saudi-Arabien oder den Iran mit "unseren" Moslems vergleichen. Ich kenne Leute, die waren schon mal im Iran und sind bespuckt worden, weil sie Hosen anhatten, die nicht über die Knie gingen. Also ich habe in Deutschland noch nie jemanden gesehen, der bespuckt wurde, nur weil er kurze Hosen oder einen Minirock anhatte.



Es mag hier nicht so warscheinlich sein bespukt zu werden, aber passieren kann es dir je nach Gegend hier mit Sicherheit auch. Was ich durch eigene Anwesenheit hier in Berlin aber auf jedenfall schon mitbekommen habe ist wie eine Gruppe aus 4 männlichen Muslimen eine Frau angepöbelt hat, weil sie im Sommer knapp bekleidet war. Da sind dann so Nettigkeiten gefallen wie ungläubige Hure und dreckige Sch lampe, Alah wird dich richten, usw...
Wie oft sowas vorkommt ist wohl schwer zu sagen, genauso wie ob und wie oft hier in Deutschland Leute aus "Sittengründen" oder "Glaubensgründen" angespuckt werden, da es dazu keine Statistik gibt, es können Einzelfälle sein, es kann sein das es Beispielsweise 200 Fälle im Jahr sind, vorkommen tut sowas aber anscheinend schon.

Weiterhin können wir sicher nicht alle Muslime die her kommen mit denen vergleichen die in muslimischen Ländern leben, aber wir haben hier auch ein Problem mit rückständigen und gewaltbereiten Muslimen, grade aus der Szene der Salafisten, von denen nicht wenige gerne sehen würden das in Europa auch der Koran gepredigt wird und die Sharia geltendes Recht wird.
Und auch die Masse an Flüchtlingen die nach Europa kommen macht es schwer gewaltbereite Terroristen und rückständige Salafisten von denen auszusondern, den ein Terrorist sieht nicht wirklich anders aus als jeder andere Flüchtling und Einzellprüfungen jedes Flüchtlings dürften äußerst schwer werden, wo alleine in Deutschland und Griechenland zusammen schon über 1 Million Flüchtlinge sind, andere Länder nicht mal mit einbezogen. 
Die Chance das also mit den Flüchtlingen auch Terroristen / Schläfer für Anschläge nach Europa kommen, oder kommen könnten, ist auf jedenfall nicht zu unterschätzen und besteht definitiv.


----------



## Two-Face (10. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Also das ist ja die 50.000€-Preisfrage, wieso sollte ein radikaler Islamist nach Europa "flüchten", wenn er doch die selben radikalen Ansichten wie die Terroristen und Islamisten hat, vor denen die ganzen Flüchtlinge nunmal fliehen?

Etwa extra, damit er hier Pläne aushecken kann, "Ungläubige" zu killen und Terroranschläge zu planen? Ganz ehrlich, dann könnte er genausogut einfach auswandern oder ein Auslandsstudium anfangen, so wie es die echten Terroristen vorher gemacht haben.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Also von Anschlägen habe ich schon recht oft gelesen, oder etwas im Fernsehen gehört (in den Krisenregionen). Von Nebelunfällen auf der A7 werde ich irgendwie weniger penetriert. Dabei ist mir beides Wumpe.


Nebelunfälle auf der A7 interessieren auch keinen.
Das wäre mal wieder ein klassisches Beispiel eines Obst-mit-Gemüse-Vergleichs.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Der Unterschied ist aber der, für Autofahren während eines Nebels oder für das Trinken, entscheide ich mich freiwillig. Das ist mein eigenes Lebensrisiko.
> 
> Dafür Opfer eines anderen zu werden, entscheide ich mich nicht. Diese Wahl wird mir unfreiwillig abgenommen.


Opfer eines Terroranschlags zu werden oder von Kriminellen überfallen und umgebracht oder von einem besoffenen Autofahrer überfahren zu werden liegt alles zu so ziemlich gleichen Teilen in meiner Hand: Nämlich gar nicht.
Und letzteres ist numal deutlich wahrscheinlicher, als gerade irgendwo durch einen Terroristen (egal ob jetzt islamistisch oder nicht) in die Luft gejagt zu werden.


----------



## Nightslaver (10. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Also das ist ja die 50.000€-Preisfrage, wieso sollte ein radikaler Islamist nach Europa "flüchten", wenn er doch die selben radikalen Ansichten wie die Terroristen und Islamisten hat, vor denen die ganzen Flüchtlinge nunmal fliehen?



Stabilität? Hier finden immerhin keine Bürgerkriege und regionalen Konflikte statt, soziale Absicherung könnte auch noch ein Grund sein, sowie höherer Lebensstandard, sowie im Falle von Extremisten die Möglichkeit Anhänger vor Ort zu rekrutieren, wie es der IS zb macht.
Eine richtig 100%ig zufriedenstellende Antwort habe ich dafür aber auch nicht da mir noch kein rückwärtsgerichteter Muslim darauf eine Antwort geben wollte.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Etwa extra, damit er hier Pläne aushecken kann, "Ungläubige" zu killen und Terroranschläge zu planen? Ganz ehrlich, dann könnte er genausogut einfach auswandern oder ein Auslandsstudium anfangen, so wie es die echten Terroristen vorher gemacht haben.



Kämpfer und Attentäter, sowie Anhänger für den eigenen Glauben rekrutiert man aber am besten lokal mit Leuten die hier "dauerhaft" ansäßig sind, die als Ansprechpartner und Vermittler agieren können, sowie den Leuten dabei helfen in Kampfgebiete zu gelangen, oder Reisen ins Ausland zur Ausbildung zu buchen.
Sowas alles macht sich aus der Ferne ehr schwer.


----------



## 8CORE (10. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Jetzt geht mediale Hetzjagd auf die Asylkritiker richtig los. Es wird offiziell klar gestellt was man nicht sagen darf. Soviel zu "Meinungsfrteiheit". Ich weiss ja eh das es sie eh NIE gab aber es gibt ja leider immernoch genug die das nicht wahr haben wollen 
https://www.netzplanet.net/treibjagd-gegen-asylkritiker-dpa-ruft-zur-sprachzensur-auf/


> Journalisten werten alle Asylkritiker ab sofort und ohne Ausnahme zu Rassisten ab. Das befiehlt die Deutsche Presse-Agentur. Deutschlands Leitmedien folgen der neuen Sprachzensur nicht nur, sie hetzen sogar noch eins drauf. Spiegel und Zeit blasen zur Jagd gegen »Asylgegner«: Alles Kritische, was jemals in der Flüchtlingsdebatte berichtet wurde, soll bloß »Populismus« gewesen sein – und wird ab sofort eingestellt.


----------



## Two-Face (10. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Stabilität? Hier finden immerhin keine Bürgerkriege und regionalen Konflikte statt, soziale Absicherung könnte auch noch ein Grund sein, sowie höherer Lebensstandard, sowie im Falle von Extremisten die Möglichkeit Anhänger vor Ort zu rekrutieren, wie es der IS zb macht.


Warum braucht ein zum Töten williger, radikaler Islamist sowas wie Stabilität? Wenn einer bereit ist, für seinen Glauben zu sterben, dann tut er das in der Regel auch und flieht nicht in den Westen, wo es keinen Krieg gegen seinen heiligen Glauben und seine unanfechtbare Überzeugung gibt, sondern verteidigt diese direkt vor Ort. 


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Eine richtig 100%ig zufriedenstellende Antwort habe ich dafür aber auch nicht da mir noch kein rückwärtsgerichteter Muslim darauf eine Antwort geben wollte.


Die nächste Preisfrage, hast du schon mal einen "rückwärtsgerichteten Muslim", welcher für den IS rekrutiert und/oder am liebsten Ungläubige meucheln würde, getroffen?


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Kämpfer und Attentäter, sowie Anhänger für den eigenen Glauben rekrutiert man aber am besten lokal mit Leuten die hier "dauerhaft" ansäßig sind, die als Ansprechpartner und Vermittler agieren können, sowie den Leuten dabei helfen in Kampfgebiete zu gelangen, oder Reisen ins Ausland zur Ausbildung zu buchen.
> Sowas alles macht sich aus der Ferne ehr schwer.


Da erzählen aber die ganzen Leute, die zum IS abgewandert sind was anderes, die Kontakte erfolgten ausschließlich über soziale Medien und wenn es sowas wie eine lokale Kontaktperson gab, dann war die schon sehr lange im Westen, beherrschte die hiesige Sprache(n) sehr gut und war auch sonst kaum auffällig. Das entspricht nicht den echten Flüchtlingen, die meistens nicht mal richtig Englsich können. Der Spiegel (oder auch der Stern/Focus, kann mich nicht mehr erinnern) hat mal ein Interview mit so einem "Rekrutierer" in Deutschland geführt, als echter Flüchtling kam der nicht durch, dafür konnte er einfach die Sprache zu gut und hatte so umfangreiche Kenntnisse, dass er höchstwahrscheinlich selbst nur ein über die Ferne angeworbener IS-Jünger war.
Must dir nur mal angucken, wie unglaublich präsent der IS in den Medien ist, sobald du auf die "richtigen" Seiten klickst. In Facebook, Youtube überall, wer mit denen in Kontakt treten will, der schafft das auch, sowas wie echte "Scouts", die nach "Talenten" Ausschau halten, brauchts da gar nicht.


----------



## Leob12 (10. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Nightslaver,
> heftig solche Zahlen. Ich bin wirklich gespannt was sich die EU-Länder diesbezüglich einfallen lassen. Diese Gebiete aufgeben geht ja nicht. Da ist es wirklich mal an der Zeit, dass die feinen Herrn Politiker ihren Hintern bewegen und Lösungen ausarbeiten. Hier ist dann auch wieder interessant wer den Anfang macht.


Ist doch nichts neues, leider. Die Länder an den EU-Außengrenzen werden schon jahrelang alleine gelassen. Würde man dort Hilfe anbieten, das fängt schon mit banalen Dingen wie Unterkünften und zumutbaren Hygienebedingungen an, aber stattdessen steckt man den Kopf in den Sand und hofft auf ein Wunder. 
Länder, die den USA bereitwillig in den Irak gefolgt sind sollten Verantwortung übernehmen, in erster Linie Großbritannien. Das der IS so groß wurde, und deswegen für viele Flüchtlinge verantwortlich ist, ist eine Folge der ignoranten und schlichtweg bescheuerten Nachkriegspolitik. Solange alle Teilnehmer ihre Erdölförderstätten bekommen, war es völlig egal was mit den Irakern passiert. Dinge wie Stromversorgung, Wasserversorgung oder Infrastruktur, da kann man von keinem Wiederaufbau sprechen. 

Und vorbereitet hat man sich anscheinend in keinster Weise auf die Flüchtlinge, obwohl klar war, das in Syrien oder Irak und in diversen afrikanischen Ländern wie Libyen oder Eritrea viele Menschen auf der Flucht sein werden. Diese Zustände dort entstanden nicht von einen Tag auf den anderen. Auch da hat man gekonnt weggeschaut. 
Ich bin der Meinung das Europa mit diesen Flüchtlingszahlen locker fertig werden würde, aber sich zu überlegen was zu tun ist, während schon Flüchtlinge bei uns sind ist einfach fahrlässig und absolut unnötig. 
Es kann weder Sinn der Lösung sein das sich Länder wie GB, Polen oder Frankreich aus der Affäre stehlen, noch das Länder wie Griechenland oder Italien völlig alleingelassen werden. Mich wundert es nicht das diese Länder die Flüchtlinge einfach durchlassen. 
Man bräuchte einfach einen Verteilungsschlüssel, der die Flüchtlinge in Relation zur Bevölkerungsanzahl aufteilt, auf alle EU-Länder. Aber die Bürokratie ist irrsinnig langsam, und dann kommt noch der Föderalismus zum Tragen.


----------



## Verminaard (10. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



8CORE schrieb:


> Jetzt geht mediale Hetzjagd auf die Asylkritiker richtig los. Es wird offiziell klar gestellt was man nicht sagen darf. Soviel zu "Meinungsfrteiheit". Ich weiss ja eh das es sie eh NIE gab aber es gibt ja leider immernoch genug die das nicht wahr haben wollen
> https://www.netzplanet.net/treibjagd-gegen-asylkritiker-dpa-ruft-zur-sprachzensur-auf/



Also bin ich bald offiziell ein Rassist und Nazi.
Anscheinend koennen einige User hier in die Zukunft schauen, da kamen ja schon viel frueher solche Andeutungen 

Wer war das in der Vergangenheit mit der Sprachzensur?

Wenigstens ist es jetzt offiziell und nicht nur unter der Hand.
Soviel zur Demokratie und Meinungsfreiheit bzw. freier Presse. Spaetestens jetzt gehoeren alle mit der BILD in einen Topf geworfen.


----------



## Cleriker (10. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Man bräuchte einfach einen Verteilungsschlüssel, der die Flüchtlinge in Relation zur Bevölkerungsanzahl aufteilt, auf alle EU-Länder. Aber die Bürokratie ist irrsinnig langsam, und dann kommt noch der Föderalismus zum Tragen.



Das wäre völliger Quatsch. Nach Einwohnerzahl? Wenn ein Land eh schon zu viele Einwohner hat, bekommt es noch mehr? Das halte ich für fragwürdig. Eine Lösung habe ich allerdings auch nicht anzubieten.


----------



## Poulton (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Aus dem Artikel über eine angebliche "_Hetzjagd auf Asykritiker_":


> Ein Artikel von Peter Harth, weiterlesen auf Kopp Verlag


Kopp Verlag - Geschichten von Flugscheibenbasen in der  Antarktis, reptiloiden Wesen, Feinstofflichkeit und einen angeblichen Fäkaliendschihad. Das sind ja mal wieder hochseriöse Quellen.


----------



## Leob12 (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Das wäre völliger Quatsch. Nach Einwohnerzahl? Wenn ein Land eh schon zu viele Einwohner hat, bekommt es noch mehr? Das halte ich für fragwürdig. Eine Lösung habe ich allerdings auch nicht anzubieten.



Welche EU-Länder haben denn zu viele Einwohner? Wenn du irgendwas als Quatsch bezeichnest, dann argumentiere es wenigstens. 

Ich sehe schon ein das man in Ländern wie Taiwan oder Monaco schwer tausende Flüchtlinge unterbringen kann, aber in Europa? Die Bevölkerungsdichte ist, zumindest in EU-Ländern, recht niedrig. 
Außerdem hieße es im Umkehrschluss, das einige Staaten zu viele Menschen beherbergen? Das verstehe ich bei Indien, aber nicht in Europa, das musst du mir erklären. 

Für mich wäre es jedenfalls eine real durchführbare Lösung, etwas Verteilungsschlüssel nach Reichtum wäre da wieder weit schwieriger durchsetzbar. Die Bevölkerungsdichte ist hingegen klar definiert und da kann man recht wenig herumtricksen. 
Mein Vorschlag ist sicher nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss, aber eine Möglichkeit. Auf die Gnade von anderen Ländern zu warten, die sich bislang vornehm zurückgehalten haben, kann aber auch nicht zielführend sein.


----------



## Verminaard (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Ich sehe schon ein das man in Ländern wie Taiwan oder Monaco schwer tausende Flüchtlinge unterbringen kann, aber in Europa? Die Bevölkerungsdichte ist, zumindest in EU-Ländern, recht niedrig.
> Außerdem hieße es im Umkehrschluss, das einige Staaten zu viele Menschen beherbergen? Das verstehe ich bei Indien, aber nicht in Europa, das musst du mir erklären.



Wo steht denn geschrieben was fuer eine Bevoelkerungsdichte in Ordnung ist und welche ueberlastet?
Nach was wird das gemessen? Einwohner/Quadratmeter? Einwohnter/theoretisch bewohnbarer Flaeche? 
Nur weil manche Laender dieser Welt explosionsartige Geburten-und-Vermehrungsraten haben, sind diese nicht der geltende Maßstab.


Schon jetzt stoehnen die Gemeinden das die das Fluechtlingsaufkommen nicht wirklich mehr schaffen, weil Mittel fehlen, aber man soll noch mehr aufnehmen?
Hier wird gefordert, das jeder Fluechtling doch bitte menschenwuerdig untergebracht wird und mit allen Noetigsten und evtl Moeglichen versorgt wird. 
Es gab immer wieder zu lesen, das manche Fluechtlinge selbst damit nicht zufrieden waren. Moment, genau die gleichen die ja unmenschliches auf sich genommen haben um ihrer unmoeglichen Situation zu entkommen.
Aber keiner erzaehlt mal wer das bezahlen soll.

Wahrscheinlich wirds wie bei der Solidaritaetsabgabe auf eine prozentuelle Fluechtlingssteuer hinauslaufen.
Natuerlich nur temporaer. So bis zum naechsten Weltkrieg.


----------



## Kaaruzo (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Was heißt denn bitte befürworten?
> Befürworte ich etwa als überzeugter Atheist das Christentum? Nö, tu ich nicht, ich "befürworte" auch nicht den Islam, meine Ansicht dazu liegt irgendwo zwischen "tolerieren" und "ist mir egal".
> Darüberhinaus kannst du auch nicht die Einwohner starr islamischer Länder, wie Saudi-Arabien oder den Iran mit "unseren" Moslems vergleichen. Ich kenne Leute, die waren schon mal im Iran und sind bespuckt worden, weil sie Hosen anhatten, die nicht über die Knie gingen. Also ich habe in Deutschland noch nie jemanden gesehen, der bespuckt wurde, nur weil er kurze Hosen oder einen Minirock anhatte.



Wenn du Atheist bist, solltest du als "Ungläubiger" auch ein Interesse daran haben, unseren Kontinent von Anhänger der mittelalterlichen Ideologie frei zu halten.

Sofern du deinen Kopf da magst, wo er jetzt ist. Und "unsere" Moslems sind wohl kaum der Maßstab, bei gerade mal 5% Bevölkerungsanteil. 

Aber wie sieht das in den Ländern aus, wo der Islam halt eine Verbreitung von x>50% hat? Also es gibt kein solches Land das demokratisch wäre, eine Gleichberechtigung von Männer und Frauen kennt, Meinungsfreiheit, Pressefreiheit, Schutz von sexuelle und religiösen Minderheiten.

Und genau solche Zustände möchte ich in Deutschland verhindern. Ich habe im Geschichtsunterricht gelernt: Wehret den Anfängen.

Ich möchte meinen Kinder nicht irgendwann sagen müssen, ich hätte es verhindern können, blieb aber tatenlos. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Also das ist ja die 50.000€-Preisfrage, wieso sollte ein radikaler Islamist nach Europa "flüchten", wenn er doch die selben radikalen Ansichten wie die Terroristen und Islamisten hat, vor denen die ganzen Flüchtlinge nunmal fliehen?



Weil es für die ganzen Terroristen gerade nichts einfachers gibt, als als "Flüchtling" in Europa einzuwandern.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Opfer eines Terroranschlags zu werden oder von Kriminellen überfallen und umgebracht oder von einem besoffenen Autofahrer überfahren zu werden liegt alles zu so ziemlich gleichen Teilen in meiner Hand: Nämlich gar nicht.
> Und letzteres ist numal deutlich wahrscheinlicher, als gerade irgendwo durch einen Terroristen (egal ob jetzt islamistisch oder nicht) in die Luft gejagt zu werden.



Wie gesagt, Terroranschläge sind nur die Spitze des Eisberges einer mittelalterlichen Ideologie. Mir geht es auch um den Alltag in islamischen Ländern. Den möchte ich einfach nicht in Deutschland.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Ich sehe schon ein das man in Ländern wie Taiwan oder Monaco schwer tausende Flüchtlinge unterbringen kann, aber in Europa? Die Bevölkerungsdichte ist, zumindest in EU-Ländern, recht niedrig.



Europa hat jetzt schon die zweithöchste Bevölkerungsdichte weltweit. Zweitens, bitte wer (außer dir) redet von Taiwan oder Monaco?



Leob12 schrieb:


> Für mich wäre es jedenfalls eine real durchführbare Lösung, etwas Verteilungsschlüssel nach Reichtum wäre da wieder weit schwieriger durchsetzbar. Die Bevölkerungsdichte ist hingegen klar definiert und da kann man recht wenig herumtricksen.
> Mein Vorschlag ist sicher nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss, aber eine Möglichkeit. Auf die Gnade von anderen Ländern zu warten, die sich bislang vornehm zurückgehalten haben, kann aber auch nicht zielführend sein.



Für mich wäre eine real durchführbare Lösung, die strikte Kontrolle der EU-Außengrenzen. Insbesondere auf dem Seeweg haben wir doch einen technologischen Vorsprung, den wir konsequent ausnutzen können.

Und dann müssten wir Ländern wir Ungarn helfen, die ja schon praktische Lösungsvorschläge ausprobieren.


----------



## Leob12 (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Wo steht denn geschrieben was fuer eine Bevoelkerungsdichte in Ordnung ist und welche ueberlastet?


Steht nirgends geschrieben, dieser Einwurf kam von cleriker, nicht von mir. Ich wüsste jedenfalls nicht das EU-Staaten überbevölkert wären. 
Ich lasse mich gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen  


> Nach was wird das gemessen? Einwohner/Quadratmeter? Einwohnter/theoretisch bewohnbarer Flaeche?


Die Bevölkerungsdichte wird auf eine ganz einfache Weise berechnet. 
Die zwei Länder die ich aufgezählt habe sind nur Beispiele für Länder mit relativ hoher Bevölkerungsdichte. Jedenfalls weit höher als die allermeisten EU-Staaten. Dort sei eine Unterbringung schwerer möglich, weil schlicht weniger Platz vorhanden ist. 


> Nur weil manche Laender dieser Welt explosionsartige Geburten-und-Vermehrungsraten haben, sind diese nicht der geltende Maßstab.


Hä? Wer nimmt denn hier etwas zum Maßstab? In Indien leben mehr Menschen als in ganz Europa, auf einer kleineren Fläche. Auch das war nur ein Beispiel, und auch die Inder jammern nicht über zu viele Menschen. Warum sollten es dann EU-Staaten machen? 



> Schon jetzt stoehnen die Gemeinden das die das Fluechtlingsaufkommen nicht wirklich mehr schaffen, weil Mittel fehlen, aber man soll noch mehr aufnehmen?


Alle Gemeinden stöhnen? Denn "die Gemeinden" sind alle Gemeinden. Drück dich entweder präziser aus, oder lass es, solche Verallgemeinerungen sind doch Blödsinn. 
Ich gehe trotzdem darauf ein: Warum stöhnen diese Gemeinden? Weil die Flüchtlinge nicht verteilt werden. Warum werden sie nicht verteilt? Weil sich irrsinnig oft irgendein Bürgermeister hinstellt und sich weigert Flüchtlinge aufzunehmen. Dann sollen sich die betroffenen Gemeinden bei jenen beschweren, die sich weigern, Flüchtlinge aufzunehmen. 
Wo fehlen denn die Mittel? Hierfür bitte eine Quelle. 
Was wäre denn die Lösung? Aufnahmestopp von sämtlichen Flüchtlingen weil die Politik vollkommen inkompetent agiert? 


> Hier wird gefordert, das jeder Fluechtling doch bitte menschenwuerdig untergebracht wird und mit allen Noetigsten und evtl Moeglichen versorgt wird.


Muss dir ja wirklich ein Dorn im Auge sein, so eine menschenwürdige Unterbringung für Menschen, die teilweise schreckliche Dinge durchgemacht haben. 
Ist doch wirklich eine Schweinerei wie man für solche Menschen eine menschenwürdige Unterkunft bereitstellen kann. Ist diese Forderung für dich wirklich lächerlich oder unverständlich? 


> Es gab immer wieder zu lesen, das manche Fluechtlinge selbst damit nicht zufrieden waren. Moment, genau die gleichen die ja unmenschliches auf sich genommen haben um ihrer unmoeglichen Situation zu entkommen.
> Aber keiner erzaehlt mal wer das bezahlen soll.


Und wieviele beschweren sich? Hast du da Zahlen oder einfach nur irgendwelche kurzen Artikel, vielleicht ohne Recherche? 
Was bezahlen? Das Geld kommt von Steuern die jeder Staatsbürger zahlt damit der Staat arbeiten kann. Was der Staat damit letztendlich macht ist ungewiss. Erinnert mich irgendwie an den Aufschrei in rechten Kreisen, als bekannt wurde das Österreich im Jahr 2014 die gewaltige Summe von 120 Mio € für Flüchtlinge und Asylbewerber ausgegeben hat. 
Aber um mal ein paar Beispiele zu nennen wofür dein Steuergeld noch so hergenommen wird: 
Für Sicherheitsmaßnahmen und Polizeieinsätze bei Fußballspielen, für die Sicherheit von Staatsbesuchen, für die Bankenrettung. Bei den Flüchtlingen wird man plötzlich neidisch. 



> Wahrscheinlich wirds wie bei der Solidaritaetsabgabe auf eine prozentuelle Fluechtlingssteuer hinauslaufen.


Ganz bestimmt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Wenn du Atheist bist, solltest du als "Ungläubiger" auch ein Interesse daran haben, unseren Kontinent von Anhänger der mittelalterlichen Ideologie frei zu halten.


Also die hiesigen Kirchen niederbrennen? Meinetwegen, ich komme dort eh nicht auf den Acker und werde in der Restmülltonne entsorgt. Es darf doch jeder denken und anbeten was immer er will und so schnell wird die BRD sicherlich keine Besatzungszone.



> Weil es für die ganzen Terroristen gerade nichts einfachers gibt, als als "Flüchtling" in Europa einzuwandern.


Die finden auch andere Wege



> Für mich wäre eine real durchführbare Lösung, die strikte Kontrolle der EU-Außengrenzen. Insbesondere auf dem Seeweg haben wir doch einen technologischen Vorsprung, den wir konsequent ausnutzen können.


Ein neuer Atlantikwall der auch das Mittelmeer einschließt? Nebenbei könnte man das Mittelmeer ausgiebig verminen und so viele Kriegsschiffe entsenden das man sogar trockenen Fußes nach Afrika kommt?

Generell sollte jedes Land gemessen nach den Möglichkeiten die gleiche Menge aufnehmen, Verstöße gegen den jeweiligen Gesetzen strenger ahnden das würde für den Anfang doch reichen.


----------



## Verminaard (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

*Leob12* deine Art zu argumentieren ist unglaublich.

Du nimmst hier einzelne Zeilen, reisst sie aus dem Kontex, unterstellst einem noch irgendwelche Sachen.

nur als Beispiel:
Hier schreibst du: 


Leob12 schrieb:


> Welche EU-Länder haben denn zu viele Einwohner?  Wenn du irgendwas als Quatsch bezeichnest, dann argumentiere es  wenigstens.
> 
> Ich sehe schon ein das man in Ländern wie Taiwan oder Monaco schwer  tausende Flüchtlinge unterbringen kann, aber in Europa? Die  Bevölkerungsdichte ist, zumindest in EU-Ländern, recht niedrig.
> Außerdem hieße es im Umkehrschluss, das einige Staaten zu viele Menschen  beherbergen? Das verstehe ich bei Indien, aber nicht in Europa, das  musst du mir erklären.


Beziehst dich auf eine Aussage von Cleriker, worauf ich frage:


Verminaard schrieb:


> Wo steht denn geschrieben was fuer eine Bevoelkerungsdichte in Ordnung ist und welche ueberlastet?
> Nach was wird das gemessen? Einwohner/Quadratmeter? Einwohnter/theoretisch bewohnbarer Flaeche?
> Nur weil manche Laender dieser Welt explosionsartige Geburten-und-Vermehrungsraten haben, sind diese nicht der geltende Maßstab.


Und du sowas antwortest:


Leob12 schrieb:


> Steht nirgends geschrieben, dieser Einwurf kam von  cleriker, nicht von mir. Ich wüsste jedenfalls nicht das EU-Staaten  überbevölkert wären.
> Ich lasse mich gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen
> 
> Die Bevölkerungsdichte wird auf eine ganz einfache Weise berechnet.
> ...



Wenn du nicht was verstehst weil ich mich eventuell unklar ausgedrueckt habe, frage nach, aber stell mich und Andere hier nicht als Idioten hin.




Leob12 schrieb:


> Alle Gemeinden stöhnen? Denn "die Gemeinden" sind alle Gemeinden. Drück  dich entweder präziser aus, oder lass es, solche Verallgemeinerungen  sind doch Blödsinn.
> Ich gehe trotzdem darauf ein: Warum stöhnen diese Gemeinden? Weil die  Flüchtlinge nicht verteilt werden. Warum werden sie nicht verteilt? Weil  sich irrsinnig oft irgendein Bürgermeister hinstellt und sich weigert  Flüchtlinge aufzunehmen. Dann sollen sich die betroffenen Gemeinden bei  jenen beschweren, die sich weigern, Flüchtlinge aufzunehmen.
> Wo fehlen denn die Mittel? Hierfür bitte eine Quelle.
> Was wäre denn die Lösung? Aufnahmestopp von sämtlichen Flüchtlingen weil die Politik vollkommen inkompetent agiert?



Hier unsterllest du wieder das ich nur Schwachsinn von mir gebe.
Anstatt als intelligenter Student und Diskussionteilnehmer bisschen Eigeninitiative zu zeigen. Selbst ich Depp hab 5 Wörter in die Googlesucheingabe eintippen koennen: https://www.google.de/search?q=komm...-8&oe=utf-8&gws_rd=cr&ei=UVXJVbnNNsinaIqDkOAF
Aber ich sehe schon, hier sind nur unersioese Quellen aufgelistet, jede mit Verbindungen zur braunen Szene.

Ein Satz aus dem Kontex gerissen und schon bin ich hier einer der einem Fluechtling nix goennt:


Verminaard schrieb:


> Hier wird gefordert, das jeder Fluechtling doch bitte menschenwuerdig  untergebracht wird und mit allen Noetigsten und evtl Moeglichen versorgt  wird.





Leob12 schrieb:


> Muss dir ja wirklich ein Dorn im Auge sein, so  eine menschenwürdige Unterbringung für Menschen, die teilweise  schreckliche Dinge durchgemacht haben.
> Ist doch wirklich eine Schweinerei wie man für solche Menschen eine  menschenwürdige Unterkunft bereitstellen kann. Ist diese Forderung für  dich wirklich lächerlich oder unverständlich?


Wieso quotest du nicht den Absatz?
Lass mich raten: du willst ja nur diese eine Zeile kommentieren.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Und wieviele beschweren sich? Hast du da Zahlen oder einfach nur irgendwelche kurzen Artikel, vielleicht ohne Recherche?


Reicht dir das? https://www.google.de/search?q=komm...naIqDkOAF#q=flüchtlinge+unzufrieden+mit+essen
Natuerlich wieder nur rechte Propaganda.

Hier draengst du mich wieder in eine rechte radikale Ecke, wo ich nur nach einem Finanzierungsplan gefragt habe.
Erinnert mich an die Linken in Deutschland. Total tolle Ideen aber wenns ans Eingemachte geht wird immer auf die Anderen verwiesen.
Ja fuer Banken ist ja Geld vorhanden blablablabla.
Nein ich bin selbst nicht damit zufrieden, ich bin genausowenig ein Rot/Gruen/Schwarz-Waehler.


Leob12 schrieb:


> Was bezahlen? Das Geld kommt von Steuern die jeder Staatsbürger zahlt  damit der Staat arbeiten kann. Was der Staat damit letztendlich macht  ist ungewiss. Erinnert mich irgendwie an den Aufschrei in rechten  Kreisen, als bekannt wurde das Österreich im Jahr 2014 die gewaltige  Summe von 120 Mio € für Flüchtlinge und Asylbewerber ausgegeben hat.
> Aber um mal ein paar Beispiele zu nennen wofür dein Steuergeld noch so hergenommen wird:
> Für Sicherheitsmaßnahmen und Polizeieinsätze bei Fußballspielen, für die  Sicherheit von Staatsbesuchen, für die Bankenrettung. Bei den  Flüchtlingen wird man plötzlich neidisch.



Hier redest du wieder von Oesterreich, ist ja schoener wenn man sich ueber 120 Mio aufregen kann und das als Argument bringen kann.
Egal ich hab fuer dich nochmal ein paar Woerter in die Googlesuchleiste eingetippt: https://www.google.de/search?q=komm...kOAF#q=was+kostet+deutschland+die+Flüchtlinge


Hier machst du dich ueber eine Vermutung von mir lustig, ohne dir ueberhaupt Gedanken zu machen ob da nicht irgendwie was dran ist, aber hauptsache als laecherlich abstempeln:


Verminaard schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich wirds wie bei der  Solidaritaetsabgabe auf eine prozentuelle Fluechtlingssteuer  hinauslaufen.





Leob12 schrieb:


> Ganz bestimmt.


Vielleicht selbst lesen:
Abgabe: Der Soli soll weg ? ist aber siebenfach verplant - DIE WELT
Und andere Quellen, aber bemueh dich selbst. 

Ich find so eine Art der Diskussionsfuehrung einfach unmoeglich.
Anstatt mal andere Meinungen zu akzeptieren oder deine Argumentationsweise mit Vorschlaegen, die ich schon vor einigen Seiten gefordert habe, zu untermauern, versuchst du hier andere User zu diffamieren.

Ueberleg mal selbst wo das hinfuehrt und in welchem Licht das deine Meinung samt deiner Argumente dastehen laesst.

Vielleicht machst du dich ja jetzt ueber meine Typo und Rechtschreibfehler her. Das wuerd das Bild noch abrunden.




Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Generell sollte jedes Land gemessen nach den Möglichkeiten die gleiche  Menge aufnehmen, Verstöße gegen den jeweiligen Gesetzen strenger ahnden  das würde für den Anfang doch reichen.


Ich hoffe das ist nicht aus dem Kontex gerissen. 
*Kaaruzo* fordert doch nichts anderes, wenn ich ihn nicht komplett missverstanden habe.
Bestehende Gesetze einhalten.
Jeder der Asylberechtigt ist, dem soll und muss geholfen werden. Jeder der das nicht ist, ins Ursprungsland ruckfuehren, ohne lange Aufenthalt etc etc.


----------



## Kaaruzo (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Also die hiesigen Kirchen niederbrennen? Meinetwegen, ich komme dort eh nicht auf den Acker und werde in der Restmülltonne entsorgt. Es darf doch jeder denken und anbeten was immer er will und so schnell wird die BRD sicherlich keine Besatzungszone.



Also ich bin Atheist, von daher betrachte ich das Anbeten von imaginären Personen generell erstmal mit einer großen Portion Skepsis. Der Unterschied ist aber meiner Meinung nach, dass die Kirchen mich vielleicht als Ungläubigen sehen, mich dafür aber nicht körperlich angreifen werden.

Das ist ein (wie ich finde) nicht unerheblicher Unterschied. 



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Die finden auch andere Wege



Bestimmt, aber der Weg als „Flüchtling“ ist ja zur Zeit sehr einfach um als Terrorist in Europa einzusickern.



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ein neuer Atlantikwall der auch das Mittelmeer einschließt? Nebenbei könnte man das Mittelmeer ausgiebig verminen und so viele Kriegsschiffe entsenden das man sogar trockenen Fußes nach Afrika kommt?



Einfach durch die Anrainerstaaten des Mittelmeers (finanziell unterstütz durch die übrigen EU-Länder) Marine zum Schutz der Grenzen entsenden.

Wenn dann ein Schleuserschiff kommt, es zum Umkehren auffordern. Sollte dem nicht Folge geleistet werden, einen Warnschuss setzten.

Dann Zeit zum Reagieren geben. Sollte dann immer noch nichts passieren, dass Schiff versenken. Sofern es sich unrechtmäßig in Hoheitsgewässern befindet, hast du auch keine rechtlichen Probleme.



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Generell sollte jedes Land gemessen nach den Möglichkeiten die gleiche Menge aufnehmen, Verstöße gegen den jeweiligen Gesetzen strenger ahnden das würde für den Anfang doch reichen.



Strenger ahnden ist doch gar nicht nötig. Einhalten für doch schon reichen.




Verminaard schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das ist nicht aus dem Kontex gerissen.
> *Kaaruzo* fordert doch nichts anderes, wenn ich ihn nicht komplett missverstanden habe.
> Bestehende Gesetze einhalten.
> Jeder der Asylberechtigt ist, dem soll und muss geholfen werden. Jeder der das nicht ist, ins Ursprungsland ruckfuehren, ohne lange Aufenthalt etc etc.



Richtig. Plus die bisher nicht stattfindende Kontrolle unserer Grenzen.


----------



## Nightslaver (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Muss dir ja wirklich ein Dorn im Auge sein, so eine menschenwürdige Unterbringung für Menschen, die teilweise schreckliche Dinge durchgemacht haben.
> Ist doch wirklich eine Schweinerei wie man für solche Menschen eine menschenwürdige Unterkunft bereitstellen kann. Ist diese Forderung für dich wirklich lächerlich oder unverständlich?



Tja, nur scheint es aus Sicht mancher Flüchtlinge, selbst hier in Deutschland, schon schwer zu sein festzulegen was menschenwürdig ist. Also muss man wohl erstmal devinieren was den nun menschenwürdige Unterbringung ist.
Gab hier vor 2 Jahren ja mal Fälle wo sich Flüchtlinge darüber beschwert haben mit eigenem Bett, aber mehreren anderen Flüchtlingen, in einem beheizten Raum schlafen zu müssen und sich die Bäder, ebenfalls beheizt und mit warmen fließenden Wasser ausgestattet, sowie Toiletten und Duschen, mit anderen Flüchtlingen teilen zu müssen, genauso Küchen und Aufentaltsräume...

Wen menschenwürdig also bedeutet das wir jedem Flüchtling eine eigene Wohnung zur Verfügung stellen müssen könnte das in der Tat schwer werden alle Flüchtlinge in Europa menschenwürdig unterzubringen, weil bräuchten wir auf einen Schlag pro Jahr dann mal eben mindestens rund 350.000 Wohnungen alleine in Deutschland.
Das dürfte etwas sein was für Europa in der tat schwer zu stemmen wäre.

Wen es natürlich nur um Flüchtlinge geht die provisiorisch in Zelten untegebracht sind, oder die im freien campieren müssen und in Heimen oder Containerstädten untergebracht werden sollten mit beheizten Schlafräumen und fließend Wasser stimmt es, das sollte man in Europa gewährleisten können, zumindest noch.
Wobei auch hier zu beachten ist das die Kapazität für Flüchtlingsheime halt nicht auf die Zahlen vorbereitet ist. In Deutschland gibt es zwar theoretisch genügend Gelände und Gebäude die sich für Flüchtlingsheime eignen würden, aber viele davon, meist ehemalige Kasernen, liegen recht weit ab vom Schuss und sind stark sanierungsbedürftig da sie schon über 20 Jahre nicht mehr genutzt wurden.
Solche Renovierungen sind oft nicht von heute auf morgen erledigt, weil es da meist nicht nur mit der Renovierung der Gebäude an sich getan ist.

Wen man Flüchtlinge natürlich möglichst Stadtnahe unterbringen will wird es, zumindest in Deutschland, schon wieder schwierig. Günstige Wohnungen in Städten sind ja schon für deutsche Mieter schwer zu bekommen weil die letzten 15 Jahre fleißig Wohnungen abgerissen wurden.
Geeignete Gebäude für Flüchtlingsheime innerstädtisch zu finden wird da nochmal schwieriger.
Rächt sich da halt das man die ganzen leerstehenden Plattenbauten einfach abgerissen hat, aber welche Wohnungsgesellschaft vor 10 Jahren konnte auch schon wissen das man die heute so Gewinnbringend hätte an den Staat vermieten können.


----------



## Amon (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Sollen sie die Flüchtlings Heime in Afrika bauen und fertig. Dann noch ne ganz klare Ansage dass jedes Schlauchboot welches Richtung Europa fährt oh e Warnung versenkt wird und Ruhe ist. Dann muss man nur noch schnellstmöglich alle "Flüchtlinge" die noch hier sind abschieben und Ruhe ist. 

Wenn die Bundesregierung dann endlich mal zur Vernunft gekommen ist, muss als erstes der Artikel 16GG ersatzlos gestrichen werden. Danach kann man dann klare Vorgaben für die Zuwanderung festlegen.

1. Sprachkenntnisse Deutsch fließend
2. Nachweis eines Arbeitsplatzes
3. Nachweis von Geldreserven um davon notfalls mindestens sechs Monate leben zu können

Kann alles so einfach sein man muss es nur wollen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Amon schrieb:


> Sollen sie die Flüchtlings Heime in Afrika bauen und fertig. Dann noch ne ganz klare Ansage dass jedes Schlauchboot welches Richtung Europa fährt oh e Warnung versenkt wird und Ruhe ist. Dann muss man nur noch schnellstmöglich alle "Flüchtlinge" die noch hier sind abschieben und Ruhe ist.
> 
> Wenn die Bundesregierung dann endlich mal zur Vernunft gekommen ist, muss als erstes der Artikel 16GG ersatzlos gestrichen werden. Danach kann man dann klare Vorgaben für die Zuwanderung festlegen.
> 
> ...



Mit dem § 16a GG könnte ich leben, wenn er denn konsequent angewendet werden würde, und alle die eben keinen Anspruch nach diesem Paragraphen gelten machen können, auch umgehend abgeschoben werden.

Außerdem darf Asyl keinen unbegrenzten Aufenthalt zur Folge haben. Ich wäre für eine jährliche Prüfung ob die Verfolgung im Heimatland besteht und dann wenn sie besteht, für eine weitere Verlängerung und wenn sie nicht mehr besteht, dann für eine Abschiebung.


----------



## Threshold (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Der Unterschied ist aber der, für Autofahren während eines Nebels oder für das Trinken, entscheide ich mich freiwillig. Das ist mein eigenes Lebensrisiko.
> 
> Dafür Opfer eines anderen zu werden, entscheide ich mich nicht. Diese Wahl wird mir unfreiwillig abgenommen.



Was ist das denn für eine Logik?
Wenn ich auf der Autobahn oder sonst wo fahre und mir einer ins Auto knallt, bin ich auch Opfer eines anderen.

Ein Raucher ist ja auch ein potenzieller Selbstmordattentäter. Dauer halt nur etwas länger.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Siehe zuvor. Und es geht auch nicht (nur) um Terroranschläge, die sind ja nur die Spitze eines ideologischen Eisberges.



Wie viele Fälle kennst du, in denen ein Asylant als Terrorist enttarnt, festgenommen, angeklagt, verurteilt und ins Gefängnis gekommen ist?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn du in einem islamischen Land kein heterosexueller, muslimischer Mann bist, sieht es für dich nicht rosig aus.
> 
> Frag mal die Frauen in Saudi-Arabien, die Homosexuellen im Iran oder Christen in Somalia.
> 
> Warum sollte ich solche Zustände befürworten? Gerade angesichts der Vergangenheit Europas im Zusammenhang mit der katholischen Kirche, bin ich froh, dass wir diese Zeiten überwunden haben. Warum also eine mittelalterliche Ideologie durch eine andere ersetzen?



Was interessieren mich Länder wie Saudi Arabien?
Das liegt ja an der Gesellschaft, die nicht aufgeklärt genug ist.
Vor 50 Jahren gab es in Deutschland die gleiche Menge Homosexueller Menschen wie jetzt, aber sie haben sich eher bedeckt gehalten. Durch die gesellschaftliche Veränderungen in Deutschland konnten sie ihre Lebensweise ins Öffentliche ziehen.
Solche gesellschaftlichen Veränderungen müssen andere Länder eben erst noch durchmachen. Das kann aber nur funktionieren, wenn man Staat und Kirche voneinander trennt.

Es ist aber nicht meine Aufgabe, dafür zu sorgen, dass andere Gesellschaften sich weiter entwickeln.


----------



## aloha84 (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Mit dem § 16a GG könnte ich leben, wenn er denn konsequent angewendet werden würde, und alle die eben keinen Anspruch nach diesem Paragraphen gelten machen können, auch umgehend abgeschoben werden.
> 
> Außerdem darf Asyl keinen unbegrenzten Aufenthalt zur Folge haben. Ich wäre für eine jährliche Prüfung ob die Verfolgung im Heimatland besteht und dann wenn sie besteht, für eine weitere Verlängerung und wenn sie nicht mehr besteht, dann für eine Abschiebung.



Weil ja Asyl auf unbestimmte Zeit gewährt wird.
Asylanträge werden alle 24 - 36 Monate neu bewertet, dass ist übrigens auch einer der Gründe weshalb die Bearbeitung so lange dauert --> weil alles doppelt geprüft wird, du hast die Neuankömmlinge UND die hier lebenden Asylanten zu bearbeiten.
Sowas wird einem natürlich am Stammtisch nicht erzählt.


----------



## Cleriker (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Leob, 
um mal auf deine Frage an mich einzugehen...
1. Stimmt. War etwas plump von mir ausgedrückt.
2. Theoretisch haben wir, bemessen am Land, genug Platz. In Europa haben wir aber etwas, dass so sonst nirgends existiert und ganz andere Probleme mit sich bringt. Sozialstaaten. Wenn man wo anders keine Mittel hat, stirbt man halt. Hier nicht. Hier wird man durchgefüttert, auf Kosten anderer. Heißt im Umkehrschluss, dass die Arbeiter immer noch mehr abdrücken müssen, um die anderen zu versorgen. Wir sind jetzt schon bei knapp 50 Prozent. Wie sol das deiner Meinung nach denn abgefangen werden? Also ich muss leider sagen, dass ich jetzt schon Probleme habe, meine Familie durchzubringen. Das mag zum Teil eigene Schuld sein, weil ich bessere Positionen aufgrund moralischer Konflikte abgelehnt habe, aber es ändert nichts daran, dass ich täglich malochen muss und mir am Ende den Kopf zerbreche, wie ich meiner jüngsten das erste Fahrrad finanzieren soll, oder ob ich dieses Jahr mal meiner Frau was zum Hochzeitstag schenken kann.
Wenn jetzt plötzlich das Geld für eine halbe Million Flüchtlingswohnungen für das kommende Jahr eingetrieben werden muss und ich zur Kasse gebeten werde, dann sind beide eben von mir genannten Beispiele schon hinfällig. 
Ist jetzt zwar nur auf mich bezogen, aber zeigt auch wie es leider vielen geht. In einem Land in dem die Altersversorgung schon kaum zu decken ist, kann man nicht mal eben Milliarden locker machen für andere Dinge. Dafür ist unser System hier viel zu verplant.
Man könnte natürlich sagen, dass alle Gehälter, über z.B. 1.800 Euro netto eingezogen werden. Dann wären da endlich auch mal die Reichen mit drin und es gäbe Geld in den Kassen. Ich denke aber, dass würde nicht lange gut gehen, wenn es denn überhaupt machbar wäre.


----------



## Icedaft (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Wie kommst du ausgerechnet auf 1.800€? Das reicht ja so schon vorne und hinten nicht zur Ernährung einer Familie?!

Durchschnittsgehalt in Deutschland: Wer was verdient


----------



## Cleriker (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Na genau wegen der Zahlen in deinem Link! Nimm mal die 43.740, rechne 50% Abgaben runter und dann teile es durch 12 Monate. Dann kommst du auf ein Nettoeinkommen von 1800. Da sind die Topverdiener aber schon mit drinnen. Also auch die, die 100.000 im Monat machen. Kannst ja mal überlegen wie die andere Seite ausschaut...


----------



## Two-Face (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn du Atheist bist, solltest du als "Ungläubiger" auch ein Interesse daran haben, unseren Kontinent von Anhänger der mittelalterlichen Ideologie frei zu halten.


Also mit Fackel und Heugabel auch gleich mal auf die Kirchen losgehen?


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Sofern du deinen Kopf da magst, wo er jetzt ist. Und "unsere" Moslems sind wohl kaum der Maßstab, bei gerade mal 5% Bevölkerungsanteil.


Öhm, und wieso sollte mein Kopf irgendwann nicht mehr da sein, wo er jetzt ist? 


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Aber wie sieht das in den Ländern aus, wo der Islam halt eine Verbreitung von x>50% hat? Also es gibt kein solches Land das demokratisch wäre, eine Gleichberechtigung von Männer und Frauen kennt, Meinungsfreiheit, Pressefreiheit, Schutz von sexuelle und religiösen Minderheiten.


Was soll mit diesen Ländern sein? Als ob wir von hier aus da unten was ändern könnten, solange unsere Regierunen z.T. deren Regierungen stützen. 


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und genau solche Zustände möchte ich in Deutschland verhindern. Ich habe im Geschichtsunterricht gelernt: Wehret den Anfängen.


Im Geschichtsunterricht hast du normalerweise aber auch gelernt, das Vorurteile und paranoides Verhalten dieselben Katastrophen auslösen kann. Oder ist dir entgangen was in den 80ern und 90ern so alles abgegangen ist, als die Regierung Kohl, BILD und deren Lakaien gegen jede Art von Ausländer gewettert haben?


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich möchte meinen Kinder nicht irgendwann sagen müssen, ich hätte es verhindern können, blieb aber tatenlos.


Kannst ja gerne eine Waffenbesitzkarte beantragen oder noch besser den Jagdschein, dann kannst so viele Flinten zuhause bunkern, wie du es für dein körperliches Wohl und das deiner Kinder für ermessen hältst.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Weil es für die ganzen Terroristen gerade nichts einfachers gibt, als als "Flüchtling" in Europa einzuwandern.


Nochmal: Was will der dann bitte hier, wenn er doch schon in seinem Herkunftsland die Möglichkeit hat (sogar öffentlich mit Kalaschnikov) seine radikalen Ideologien zu verteidigen bzw. zu verbreiten? Oder man sehe sich mal die ganzen Europäer an, die extra abgewandert sind, damit sie sich da unten beim IS als Held fühlen können, obwohl sie auch hier die Möglichkeit hatten, Anschläge zu verüben (was sie in manchen Fällen auch versucht hatten, aber nunmal gescheitert sind). Die sind es übrigens auch, die zu Anschlägen in der EU via Youtube und Co. auffordern, wenn eine Gefahr ausgeht, dann von denen die aus der Ferne Propaganda machen. Dazu kommt noch, wenn ein gewaltbereiter Islamist nicht mit seinem dortigen Lebensstandard zufrieden ist, dann geht er halt zum IS, wo ihm alle möglichen Versprechungen gemacht werden und nimmt nicht die höchst riskante und anstrengende Reise nach Europa auf sich. Übrigens einer der Hauptgründe, warum ISIS da unten so einen hohen Zulauf hat. 


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, Terroranschläge sind nur die Spitze des Eisberges einer mittelalterlichen Ideologie. Mir geht es auch um den Alltag in islamischen Ländern. Den möchte ich einfach nicht in Deutschland.


Ja, und? Will ich auch nicht, und jetzt?
Achso!
Du hast Angst, dass die ganzen Flüchtlinge aus dem Süden diese Standards hier irgendwann durchdrücken wollen? Kann ich dich beruhigen!
1. Die Gefahr einer "Islamisierung Deutschlands" (um es jetzt mal in PEGIDA-Terminus auszudrücken) geht nicht von den Flüchtlingen aus die jetzt kommen bzw. gekommen sind, sondern von denen, die schon lange hier geboren sind, und zwar als Deutsche Staatsbürger - die Nachkommen der nicht- bis schlechtintegrierten Migrantenschicht, die hier schon seit Jahrzehnten lebt und teilweise Sätze von sich gibt, wie "dass Christen sowieso alle umgebracht gehören" oder Nicht-Muslime guten Gewissens über den Tisch ziehen könne. Und selbst davon bei weitem nicht alle, das sind auch nur die Extremfälle. Die Gefahr geht von den Salafisten aus, die sich hier seit Jahren in gewisser Maßen breit gemacht haben und in Moscheen sinistre Andeutungen predigen - die aber, zu deiner Beruhigung, vom Verfassungsschutz überwacht werden. Das hat NICHTS mit den Flüchtlingen zu tun, die haben andere Dinge im Kopf.
2. Wird nunmal irgendwann der Fall eintreten, wenn es wirklich zu viele werden, die Grenzen einfach dicht gemacht werden bzw. ein Großteil so oder so wieder abgeschoben wird. So dumm ist der Staat auch wieder nicht, wenn hier mehr Flüchtlinge landen, als unser System versorgen kann, werden einfach keine mehr aufgenommen - weil dann einfach nicht mehr geht. Das wissen übrigens auch die, die jetzt noch kommen: Was glaubst du warum denn gerade jetzt so massiv viel mehr kommen? Weil die telefonieren und ihren Freunden und Angehörigen, die noch dort unten sind, sagen, dass sie möglichst bald kommen sollen, denn irgendwann kommen sie nicht mehr rein.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Also ich bin Atheist, von daher betrachte ich das Anbeten von imaginären Personen generell erstmal mit einer großen Portion Skepsis. Der Unterschied ist aber meiner Meinung nach, dass die Kirchen mich vielleicht als Ungläubigen sehen, mich dafür aber nicht körperlich angreifen werden.
> 
> Das ist ein (wie ich finde) nicht unerheblicher Unterschied.


Wieder so ein schönes Vorurteil, selbst die meisten Christen bezeichnen dich nicht als "Ungläubiger", höchstens als jemand, der andere Auffassungen über gewisse Dinge hat. Natürlich gibt es auch da noch Konservative, aber selbst die katholische Kirche kann es sich nunmal mehr nicht leisten, in strikten, alten Vorstellungen von Schwarz und Weiß zu leben. Und ich habe auch noch keinen Flüchtling getroffen, der mich oder sonstjemanden als "Ungläubigen" bezeichnet hat oder sonst irgendwie abweisen war, die sind meist über jede Hilfe froh, die sie kriegen können. 
Wenn dann geht das eher von ganz anderen Bevölkerungsschichten aus und selbst bei denen sind das Einzelfälle.


----------



## meik19081999 (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Was ich gerne noch zu diesem Thema sagen wollte:
Ich bin recht nah an den Thema drann und habe einiges mitbekommen.

Meine Verwandten in der Nachbarstadt sind aus ihrem großen Familienhaus ausgezogen und haben es für asylanten freigegeben (6 Familienhaus)
Es wurde einiges mit der Stadt besprochen und letzten endlich sind ca. 40 Flüchtlinge dort.
Wasser bzw. Stromkosten übernimmt der Staat. Essen und andere Sachen zum leben auch.
Pro Monat bekommen meine Verwandten 19.000€ für das freigeben des Hauses, und das sind recht hohe kosten für die anzahl an Personen wenn man alles mal hochrechnet. 
Und am ende bezahlt es der arbeitende Steuerzahler.

Zudem habe ich kontakt zu einigen Polizisten.
Hier in der Stadt werden im moment die Kasernen, die frei wurden, nachdem die Amerikaner gegangen sind, gefüllt.
Sie meinten, das sie wärend des dienstes jeden Tag mindestens einmal durch die Kaserne müssen wegen irgendwelchen Problemen.
Z.B.: Massenschlägerei,
Pflegerin mit Stühlen beworfen weil es kein Fleisch zum essen gab, usw...

Wenn ich dann auch noch welche in Läden sehe, wie z.B. im C&A und diese dann ihr iPhone 6 Plus rausholen oder nur in Markenklamotten runlaufen, dann denke ich da ist was schief gelaufen....

Ich bin gegen Leute die das einfach ausnutzen um nach Deutschland zu kommen, aber nicht gegen Leute die wirklich Probleme haben in ihrem Heimatland.


----------



## 8CORE (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Mal kurz was Lustiges was ich grad im Phoenix gesehen habe. In Beyern will man die Geschwindigkeiten auf der Autobahn auf 80kmh herabsetzen weil Flüchtlinge drüber laufen könnten und sie sich nicht damit (mit Autobahnen) auskennen. 

Sorry Leute, aber die Regierung setzt ständig neue Maßstäbe in Sachen Verblödung


----------



## Rolk (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



meik19081999 schrieb:


> ...Sie meinten, das sie wärend des dienstes jeden Tag mindestens einmal durch die Kaserne müssen wegen irgendwelchen Problemen.
> Z.B.: Massenschlägerei,
> Pflegerin mit Stühlen beworfen weil es kein Fleisch zum essen gab, usw...



Bekanntes Problem sobald man mal mit jemandem spricht der tatsächlich direkt vor Ort arbeitet. Deshalb habe ich mich letztens auch so aufgeregt, weil die Presse tagelang wegen ein paar gröhlenden Dumpfbacken und eingeworfenen Scheiben einen rund um die Uhr Polizeischutz für Asylbewerberheime gefordert hat. Natürlich wurde mit keinem Wort erwähnt das die Polizei schon länger fast täglich vor Ort ist, allerdings wegen den Problemfällen innerhalb der Heime und nicht zu deren Schutz.


----------



## DarkScorpion (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Wie kommst du ausgerechnet auf 1.800€? Das reicht ja so schon vorne und hinten nicht zur Ernährung einer Familie?!
> 
> Durchschnittsgehalt in Deutschland: Wer was verdient


Ich arbeite in einem sehr wichtigen Bereich der leider keine Lobby hat.

Ich bin Altenpfleger und ich bekomme 2100 Brutto. Ich und meine Kollegen wären froh wenn wir auf 1800 netto kommen würden.

Und jetzt komm nicht mit selber schuld oder so. Wenn es keine Altenheime geben würde könnten sich viele von euch keine 2 Einkommen nach Hause zu bringen.


----------



## Nightslaver (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Rolk schrieb:


> Bekanntes Problem sobald man mal mit jemandem spricht der tatsächlich direkt vor Ort arbeitet. Deshalb habe ich mich letztens auch so aufgeregt, weil die Presse tagelang wegen ein paar gröhlenden Dumpfbacken und eingeworfenen Scheiben tagelang einen rund um die Uhr Polizeischutz für Asylbewerberheime gefordert hat. Natürlich wurde mit keinem Wort erwähnt das die Polizei schon länger fast täglich vor Ort ist, allerdings wegen den Problemfällen innerhalb der Heime und nicht zu deren Schutz.



1942 in den Ruinen von Stalingrad: "Herr General, die Soldaten vorne an der Front verhungern! Was? In der deutschen Armee verhungert niemand, wegtreten!"

...

1978 in der DDR: "Genosse Honicker, laut internationlaen Statistiken ist die DDR keine der führenden 10 Industrienationen! Jetzt, passen sie mal auf, ich sage das ist so und dann ist das so und was die Kapitalisten erzählen interessiert uns und sie vor allem, nicht!"

...

2015 in Deutschland: "Herr Minster in deutschen Flüchtlingsheimen gibt es immer wieder Probleme! Was? In deutschen Flüchtlingsheimen gibt es keine Probleme, merken sie sich das! Die Probleme gibt es nur außerhalb der Heime!" 


Fazit, Realitätsverweigerung ist in Deutschland nun wahrlich nichts neues. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



8CORE schrieb:


> Mal kurz was Lustiges was ich grad im Phoenix gesehen habe. In Beyern will man die Geschwindigkeiten auf der Autobahn auf 80kmh herabsetzen weil Flüchtlinge drüber laufen könnten und sie sich nicht damit (mit Autobahnen) auskennen.
> 
> Sorry Leute, aber die Regierung setzt ständig neue Maßstäbe in Sachen Verblödung



Es müssen noch mehr Flüchtlinge in die alten Bundesländer damit, die Bürger auch dort endlich begreifen das es zu viele sind auch wenn es dann schmerzlich zu erfahren ist. Mal sehen wie lange es dauert bis die AfD in Deutschland FPÖ Stärke erlangt hat, die FPÖ immer mehr Wahlen in Österreich gewinnt und ob der FN nächstes Jahr in Frankreich gewinnt.


----------



## Icedaft (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Na genau wegen der Zahlen in deinem Link! Nimm mal die 43.740, rechne 50% Abgaben runter und dann teile es durch 12 Monate. Dann kommst du auf ein Nettoeinkommen von 1800. Da sind die Topverdiener aber schon mit drinnen. Also auch die, die 100.000 im Monat machen. Kannst ja mal überlegen wie die andere Seite ausschaut...



Bei 3.645€ Brutto (Verh., 1 Kind, St-Kl.III, Kirchensteuer) komme ich auf ein Monatsnetto von 2.522,98€,  bei St-Kl.1 auf 2.174€.

GEHALTSRECHNER 2016 2015 2014 Brutto Netto Rechner aktuell und kostenl0s


----------



## Verminaard (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Mal sehen wie lange es dauert bis die AfD in Deutschland FPÖ Stärke erlangt hat, die FPÖ immer mehr Wahlen in Österreich gewinnt und ob der FN nächstes Jahr in Frankreich gewinnt.



Wird nicht so schnell passieren.
Die FPÖ hat in Oesterreich einen immensen Vorteil, weil sie da schon seit langem eine etablierte, wenn auch kleine, Partei ist.
In Deutschland hat man es geschafft, emporkommende Parteien wie die Piraten und AfD, um Beispiele zu nennen, in der Oeffentlichkeit ordentlich zu diffamieren.
Da haben alle schoen mitgespielt. Von Abgeordneten ueber Medien bis letztendlich auch Waehler.
Nach dem wir in Deutschland fast taeglich eingebleut bekommen, das wir nicht konservativ, und schon gar nicht rechts zu sein haben, weil wir dann schlechte Menschen sind, die AfD ins rechte Eck gestellt wurde, ob sie es war oder nicht, hat sich das mit so einer Partei erledigt.

Was mir Sorge bereitet ist die Entwicklung aktuell. Sollte es wirklich darauf hinauslaufen, das Jeder der nicht Pro-Fluechtling ist, als Rassist/Nazi hingestellt wird, werden die Leute weniger Hemmungen haben eine rechtsbehaftete Partei zu waehlen. Wenn mal NPD und Konsorten in den Bundestag einziehen, na gratuliere.
Bisher konnte man solche Sachen abwenden mit der 5% Huerde, wobei es doch schon sehr knapp war. 
Stellt sich hier die Frage ob hier nicht schon schoengerechnet wurde.


----------



## Leob12 (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



meik19081999 schrieb:


> Wenn ich dann auch noch welche in Läden sehe, wie z.B. im C&A und diese dann ihr iPhone 6 Plus rausholen oder nur in Markenklamotten runlaufen, dann denke ich da ist was schief gelaufen....


Dazu sage ich nur das: Flüchtlinge und teure Smartphones: Hetze ohne Fakten - Hass im Netz - derStandard.at ? Web
Jaja, die bösen Menschen die sogar schon Smartphones haben... 



Amon schrieb:


> Sollen sie die Flüchtlings Heime in Afrika bauen und fertig. Dann noch ne ganz klare Ansage dass jedes Schlauchboot welches Richtung Europa fährt oh e Warnung versenkt wird und Ruhe ist. Dann muss man nur noch schnellstmöglich alle "Flüchtlinge" die noch hier sind abschieben und Ruhe ist.
> 
> Wenn die Bundesregierung dann endlich mal zur Vernunft gekommen ist, muss als erstes der Artikel 16GG ersatzlos gestrichen werden. Danach kann man dann klare Vorgaben für die Zuwanderung festlegen.
> 
> ...



Na du bist aber ein richtiger Menschenfreund was. 
Gleich noch beim Grundgesetz herumpfuschen, weil es opportun ist. Und du würdest dich hoffentlich nicht wehren wenn man dich ins rechte Eck stellt.


----------



## Amon (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Das GG wurde schon öfter geändert wenn es denen da oben gepasst hat. Ok, dann streicht man eben den Artikel 16 und packt den dann seinetwegen als Artikel 150 wieder rein. Auf jeden Fall muss dieses einklagbare Asylrecht weg!


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Was mir Sorge bereitet ist die Entwicklung aktuell. Sollte es wirklich darauf hinauslaufen, das Jeder der nicht Pro-Fluechtling ist, als Rassist/Nazi hingestellt wird, werden die Leute weniger Hemmungen haben eine rechtsbehaftete Partei zu waehlen. Wenn mal NPD und Konsorten in den Bundestag einziehen, na gratuliere.
> Bisher konnte man solche Sachen abwenden mit der 5% Huerde, wobei es doch schon sehr knapp war.
> Stellt sich hier die Frage ob hier nicht schon schoengerechnet wurde.



Oder es wird noch schlimmer, wenn die Bürger es satt haben wegen jeder einzelnen Beschwerde als Nazis bezeichnet zu werden und  eine noch rechtere Partei als die NPD wählen und sich damit ein 1933 wiederholen könnte sich wegen der Unfähigkeit der Regierung und der medialen Hetze gegen alle Kritiker.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Also ich bin Atheist, von daher betrachte ich das Anbeten von imaginären Personen generell erstmal mit einer großen Portion Skepsis. Der Unterschied ist aber meiner Meinung nach, dass die Kirchen mich vielleicht als Ungläubigen sehen, mich dafür aber nicht körperlich angreifen werden.
> 
> Das ist ein (wie ich finde) nicht unerheblicher Unterschied.


Das wird einem auch nicht mit anderen Glaubenseinrichtungen passieren, so etwas würde eher mit Sekten passieren.



> Bestimmt, aber der Weg als „Flüchtling“ ist ja zur Zeit sehr einfach um als Terrorist in Europa einzusickern.


Da gibt es sicherlich leichtere Wege.



> Wenn dann ein Schleuserschiff kommt, es zum Umkehren auffordern. Sollte dem nicht Folge geleistet werden, einen Warnschuss setzten.
> 
> Dann Zeit zum Reagieren geben. Sollte dann immer noch nichts passieren, dass Schiff versenken. Sofern es sich unrechtmäßig in Hoheitsgewässern befindet, hast du auch keine rechtlichen Probleme.


In internationalen Gewässern kann man tun was man will und im Hoheitsgebiet hat man die Überlebenden ja gerade an den Hacken. Soll man die etwa dann einsammeln und außerhalb wieder ins Meer werfen? Da könntest du doch gleich  die Entsenderländer von der Landkarte radieren.


----------



## stoepsel (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

"Entsenderländer" klingt geil... 

Die neueste Art des Terrorismus - wir schicken einfach Alle Einwohner nach Europa, bis Sie an Uns ersticken...!


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> In internationalen Gewässern kann man tun was man will und im Hoheitsgebiet hat man die Überlebenden ja gerade an den Hacken. Soll man die etwa dann einsammeln und außerhalb wieder ins Meer werfen? Da könntest du doch gleich  die Entsenderländer von der Landkarte radieren.



Kann man einfach ignorieren, nach Art der Amis halt. Und wenn die in ihren Ländern erfahren das wir sie nach der Versenkung einfach sterben lassen, dann kommt auch keiner mehr.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Wenn ein  Land " Einwanderer " so behandelt dürften deren Bevölkerung aber auch schnell zu Flüchtlingen werden.


----------



## meik19081999 (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Rolk schrieb:


> Bekanntes Problem sobald man mal mit jemandem spricht der tatsächlich direkt vor Ort arbeitet. Deshalb habe ich mich letztens auch so aufgeregt, weil die Presse tagelang wegen ein paar gröhlenden Dumpfbacken und eingeworfenen Scheiben einen rund um die Uhr Polizeischutz für Asylbewerberheime gefordert hat. Natürlich wurde mit keinem Wort erwähnt das die Polizei schon länger fast täglich vor Ort ist, allerdings wegen den Problemfällen innerhalb der Heime und nicht zu deren Schutz.



Die Presse darf davon garnicht berichten, sonst gäbe es noch mehr Probleme.
Und aufmerksamkeit braucht die Presse nunmal trotzdem, dadurch erlangen sie ja auch welche.


----------



## Amon (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Da wird auch nicht von berichtet. Das wird alles immer schön unter den Teppich gekehrt. Wieso werden wohl bei ausländischen Straftätern die Namen meist nicht veröffentlicht?


----------



## aloha84 (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

So ein Quark.


----------



## Leob12 (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Amon schrieb:


> Da wird auch nicht von berichtet. Das wird alles immer schön unter den Teppich gekehrt. Wieso werden wohl bei ausländischen Straftätern die Namen meist nicht veröffentlicht?



Wird von jedem deutschen Straftäter der Name veröffentlicht? 
Aber sicher, ist alles eine Verschwörung. Die bösen Flüchtlinge kommen mit ihren iPhones, nehmen den Staat aus und gehen dann wieder, oder schlimmer, sie verdrängen die Europäer vollständig.


----------



## Amon (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Lynchmob, Verschwörung, dir ist echt nicht mehr zu helfen. Lebe weiter in deinem Elfenbeinturm....


----------



## RazorGTX (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



8CORE schrieb:


> Mal kurz was Lustiges was ich grad im Phoenix gesehen habe. In Beyern will man die Geschwindigkeiten auf der Autobahn auf 80kmh herabsetzen weil Flüchtlinge drüber laufen könnten und sie sich nicht damit (mit Autobahnen) auskennen.
> 
> Sorry Leute, aber die Regierung setzt ständig neue Maßstäbe in Sachen Verblödung


Möcht mal wissen wie das Warnschild dazu aussehen soll.


----------



## Amon (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Naja, ein schwarzes Männchen wie sonst auf Verkehrszeichen dürfen sie da nicht drauf machen. Da würden diese elenden political correctness Gutmenschen sofort wieder Rassismus schreien.


----------



## BlackAcetal (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Dann MÜSSTE Til Schweiger die aber persönlich abbauen und zwar alle wenn er sein Image halten will ^-^


----------



## Amon (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Til Schweiger sollte erst mal anfangen die von seinem eigenen Geld durch zu füttern bevor er sein Maul aufmacht. In Malibu kann ich auch schön einen auf Weltberbesserer machen, ich hab ja das Asi Lager nicht vor der Haustür.


----------



## aloha84 (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Im Gegensatz zu dir tut er etwas für seine Überzeugung.
z.B.: selbst ein Asylheim aufbauen.


----------



## Gripschi (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Als ob es bei Ihm um die FL ginge. Er steckt kaum was rein und bekommt es vom Staat noch gefördert.

Sry aber den Herrn kann Ich nicht für voll nehmen.


----------



## aloha84 (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Gripschi schrieb:


> Als ob es bei Ihm um die FL ginge. Er steckt kaum was rein und bekommt es vom Staat noch gefördert.
> 
> Sry aber den Herrn kann Ich nicht für voll nehmen.



Wenn ich so einen Müll lese!
"steckt kaum was rein...."
Wieviel steckt er denn rein? Wieviel wird denn gefördert?
Na keine Antwort parat?

Fakt ist, er engagiert sich und nimmt dafür Geld in die Hand.


----------



## Amon (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu dir tut er etwas für seine Überzeugung.
> z.B.: selbst ein Asylheim aufbauen.


Ich würde denen ja sogar helfen. Dabei helfen den Weg zum nächsten Bahnhof oder Flughafen zu finden sodass sie dieses Land schnellstmöglich verlassen können.


----------



## aloha84 (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Dann viel Spaß beim Fackellauf in Trier.


----------



## Poulton (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Apropos: Der Postillon: Gebiet der ehemaligen DDR zu sicherem Herkunftsland erklärt: Millionen droht Abschiebung


----------



## Amon (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Dir ist schon klar was der Postillion ist?


----------



## wooty1337 (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ach du heiliger Strohsack, wenn du jetzt glaubst, dass sein Post ernst gemeint war frag ich mich gerade ob du weißt, was der Postillion ist?


----------



## Amon (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ich gehe mal ganz stark davon aus dass er weiss was da Sache ist. Allerdings verstehe ich den Sinn seines Posts nicht. 

Oder soll hier mal wieder alles was gegen die verlangte Norm ist ins lächerliche gezogen werden....


----------



## wooty1337 (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Definiere verlangte Norm.


----------



## DarkScorpion (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Sollte er wissen was der Postillon ist, dann war es sowas von OT. 
Sollte er nicht wissen was der Postillon ist so müsste man als seine Quellen hinterfragen oO


----------



## Kaaruzo (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Threshold schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für eine Logik?
> Wenn ich auf der Autobahn oder sonst wo fahre und mir einer ins Auto knallt, bin ich auch Opfer eines anderen.



Das ist das Risiko der Mobilität. Etwas für das ich mich bewusst entscheide.



Threshold schrieb:


> Was interessieren mich Länder wie Saudi Arabien?



Als Aussicht, wie es mit Deutschland weiter gehen * könnte * wenn man weiter den Islam nach Europa lässt.



Threshold schrieb:


> Vor 50 Jahren gab es in Deutschland die gleiche Menge Homosexueller Menschen wie jetzt, aber sie haben sich eher bedeckt gehalten. Durch die gesellschaftliche Veränderungen in Deutschland konnten sie ihre Lebensweise ins Öffentliche ziehen.



Nur das Homosexualität vor 50 Jahren in Deutschland nicht mit dem Tode bestraft war. Ich denke, dass ist schon ein Qualitätsunterschied.



Threshold schrieb:


> Es ist aber nicht meine Aufgabe, dafür zu sorgen, dass andere Gesellschaften sich weiter entwickeln.



Richtig. Und es ist nicht meine Aufgabe, Angehörige unterentwickelter Gesellschaften hier aufzunehmen.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Also mit Fackel und Heugabel auch gleich mal auf die Kirchen losgehen?



Ich habe nicht das Gefühl, dass die Kirche die selbe Bedrohung darstellt, wie der Islam. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Öhm, und wieso sollte mein Kopf irgendwann nicht mehr da sein, wo er jetzt ist?



Beliebte Methode bei den Anhängern der Religion des Friedens. Friedhofsfrieden eben 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Was soll mit diesen Ländern sein? Als ob wir von hier aus da unten was ändern könnten, solange unsere Regierunen z.T. deren Regierungen stützen.



Deshalb müssten wir auch konsequent alle islamischen Länder boykottieren. Sonst wird sich diese Ideologie nie reformieren.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Kannst ja gerne eine Waffenbesitzkarte beantragen oder noch besser den Jagdschein, dann kannst so viele Flinten zuhause bunkern, wie du es für dein körperliches Wohl und das deiner Kinder für ermessen hältst.



Habe ich bereits getan, dann die derzeitige Regierung weder in der Lage noch gewillt ist, mich als Bürger dieses Landes zu schützen.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Nochmal: Was will der dann bitte hier, wenn er doch schon in seinem Herkunftsland die Möglichkeit hat (sogar öffentlich mit Kalaschnikov) seine radikalen Ideologien zu verteidigen bzw. zu verbreiten?



Weil es Aufgabe jedes Moslems ist, den Islam auf der ganzen Welt zu verbreiten. Es gibt das Haus des Friedens (da wo der Islam bereits herrscht) und das Haus des Krieges  (wo der Islam eben nicht herrscht). Und mit dem Haus des Krieges (wozu nach der derzeitigen Definition auch Europa gehört) kann es keinen Frieden geben, nur einen Waffenstilstand.

Und Kriege gegen das Haus des Krieges (auch gerne Dschihad genannt) sind explizit erlaubt. Womit wir beim Problem wären, wenn wir weiter Anhänger dieser Ideologie in unseren Kontinent lassen.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Du hast Angst, dass die ganzen Flüchtlinge aus dem Süden diese Standards hier irgendwann durchdrücken wollen? Kann ich dich beruhigen!
> 1. Die Gefahr einer "Islamisierung Deutschlands" (um es jetzt mal in PEGIDA-Terminus auszudrücken) geht nicht von den Flüchtlingen aus die jetzt kommen bzw. gekommen sind, sondern von denen, die schon lange hier geboren sind, und zwar als Deutsche Staatsbürger - die Nachkommen der nicht- bis schlechtintegrierten Migrantenschicht, die hier schon seit Jahrzehnten lebt und teilweise Sätze von sich gibt, wie "dass Christen sowieso alle umgebracht gehören" oder Nicht-Muslime guten Gewissens über den Tisch ziehen könne. Und selbst davon bei weitem nicht alle, das sind auch nur die Extremfälle. Die Gefahr geht von den Salafisten aus, die sich hier seit Jahren in gewisser Maßen breit gemacht haben und in Moscheen sinistre Andeutungen predigen - die aber, zu deiner Beruhigung, vom Verfassungsschutz überwacht werden. Das hat NICHTS mit den Flüchtlingen zu tun, die haben andere Dinge im Kopf.



Wir haben bereits bei gerade einmal 5% Islamanteil in Deutschland erste Probleme. Wie soll das erst bei 25, 30 oder 50% werden? Danke brauch ich nicht, sehe ich in den islamischen Ländern, was das bedeutet.



Two-Face schrieb:


> 2. Wird nunmal irgendwann der Fall eintreten, wenn es wirklich zu viele werden, die Grenzen einfach dicht gemacht werden bzw. ein Großteil so oder so wieder abgeschoben wird. So dumm ist der Staat auch wieder nicht, wenn hier mehr Flüchtlinge landen, als unser System versorgen kann, werden einfach keine mehr aufgenommen - weil dann einfach nicht mehr geht. Das wissen übrigens auch die, die jetzt noch kommen: Was glaubst du warum denn gerade jetzt so massiv viel mehr kommen? Weil die telefonieren und ihren Freunden und Angehörigen, die noch dort unten sind, sagen, dass sie möglichst bald kommen sollen, denn irgendwann kommen sie nicht mehr rein.



Wenn der Islam erst mal x>50% in Deutschland hat, ist es zu spät. Weil dann sitzen diese Leute an zwangsläufig an den Schaltern der Macht.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Wieder so ein schönes Vorurteil, selbst die meisten Christen bezeichnen dich nicht als "Ungläubiger", höchstens als jemand, der andere Auffassungen über gewisse Dinge hat. Natürlich gibt es auch da noch Konservative, aber selbst die katholische Kirche kann es sich nunmal mehr nicht leisten, in strikten, alten Vorstellungen von Schwarz und Weiß zu leben. Und ich habe auch noch keinen Flüchtling getroffen, der mich oder sonstjemanden als "Ungläubigen" bezeichnet hat oder sonst irgendwie abweisen war, die sind meist über jede Hilfe froh, die sie kriegen können.
> Wenn dann geht das eher von ganz anderen Bevölkerungsschichten aus und selbst bei denen sind das Einzelfälle.



Nicht? Ich wurde schon oft genug als „scheiß Christ“ beschimpft, obwohl ich nicht mal Christ bin. Tja was mich als Atheist in einem islamisch Land erwartet weiß ich. Das brauche ich in Deutschland nicht.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Na du bist aber ein richtiger Menschenfreund was.
> Gleich noch beim Grundgesetz herumpfuschen, weil es opportun ist. Und du würdest dich hoffentlich nicht wehren wenn man dich ins rechte Eck stellt.



Das Grundgesetzt zu ändern, ist also rumpfuschen? Du musst jetzt ganz stark sein, am GG wird häufiger „rumgepfuscht“.



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> In internationalen Gewässern kann man tun was man will und im Hoheitsgebiet hat man die Überlebenden ja gerade an den Hacken. Soll man die etwa dann einsammeln und außerhalb wieder ins Meer werfen? Da könntest du doch gleich  die Entsenderländer von der Landkarte radieren.



Du hast die Überlebenden nicht am Hacken. Schiff versenken, den Rest erledigt das Mittelmeer.

Wer sich in Gefahr begibt, kommt darin um 



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wenn ein  Land " Einwanderer " so behandelt dürften deren Bevölkerung aber auch schnell zu Flüchtlingen werden.



Weil?



Leob12 schrieb:


> Wird von jedem deutschen Straftäter der Name veröffentlicht?
> Aber sicher, ist alles eine Verschwörung. Die bösen Flüchtlinge kommen mit ihren iPhones, nehmen den Staat aus und gehen dann wieder, oder schlimmer, sie verdrängen die Europäer vollständig.



Beate Zschäpe. Vollname + Bild in jeder größeren Zeitung.

Sollte diese Frau, die gegen sie erhobenen Vorwürfe begangen haben, gehört sie aufs Schärfste bestraft.

Aber was wenn sie es nicht getan hat? Die Frau ist medial in diesem Land vorverurteilt worden. Wo ist denn da die Unschuldsvermutung?



aloha84 schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu dir tut er etwas für seine Überzeugung.
> z.B.: selbst ein Asylheim aufbauen.



Weit weg von seiner Villa. In dem Stadtteil der Elfenturmbewohner steht nie ein Asylheim. Das wird der arbeitenden Bevölkerung hingestellt.


----------



## Verminaard (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Wenn ich so einen Müll lese!
> "steckt kaum was rein...."
> Wieviel steckt er denn rein? Wieviel wird denn gefördert?
> Na keine Antwort parat?
> ...




Was ist das denn fuer eine Art der Argumentation?
Du forderst Antworten, aber schon in diesem Posting gibst du die Moeglichkeit nicht.

Versuchs mal mit Eigeninitiative anstatt hier gleich rumzupoebeln.
30 Sekunden Google: Asyldebatte: Hier entsteht das Flüchtlingsheim von Til Schweiger - Bilder & Fotos - DIE WELT
Warum Til Schweiger ein Flüchtlingsheim baut - Politically Incorrect

Wait, bestimmt Nazimedien.

Das ein Herr Schweiger hier nicht zum Wohltaeter ohne Hintergedanken wird, sollte jedem klar sein der sich ein klein wenig mit der ganzen Thematik auseinandergesetzt hat.
Die ganze Asylindustrie ist ein florierender Industriezweig mit guten Renditen und gesicherter (staatlicher) Bezahlung.
Ich weis, Google funktioniert hier nicht bei allen: https://www.google.de/search?q=wer+...2O3JVZKjO4XXU8zWiKAD#q=asylindustrie+renditen

Das sich dieser Typ dann auch noch mit Sigmar Gabriel trifft und bruestet, setzt dem ganzen die Krone auf. Stichwort Waffenexporte.
Also eigentlich genau das was hier mit als Ursache genannt wird.

Dieses ganze Projekt ist fuern Schweiger eine Win/Win Situation. Jede Menge Reputation, ueberschaubare Kosten, gesicherte Zahlungen.

Und ihr feiert den Typen auch noch


----------



## Nightslaver (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Fakt ist, er engagiert sich und nimmt dafür Geld in die Hand.



Fakt könnte auch sein das da definitiv nicht nur Nästenliebe hinter steckt, warum er das machen will. Die Vermutung liegt sehr nahe das er das primär tut um etwas vom Kuchen ab zu bekommen, den momentan ist das private Geschäft mit der Flüchtlingsunterbringung wohl eine zimlich lukrative Geschichte und vor allem eine die nahezu sichere Rendite abwirft, den Unterkünfte werden händeringend gesucht, die Preise für die Mieten die man von Staatsseite zahlt gehen durch die Decke, die Risiken für die Betreiber sind absolut überschaubar und Nachschub an Flüchtlingen die Unterkünfte brauchen ist die nässten Jahre garantiert:

1) süddeutsche Zeitung: Asylbewerberheime: Das Geschäft mit den Flüchtlingen - Politik - Süddeutsche.de
2) passauer neue Presse: Das Geschäft mit den Flüchtlingen: Investoren wittern "Geld ohne Ende"
3) B.Z.: Die Wahrheit über das Geschäft mit den Flüchtlingen ? B.Z. Berlin
4) Hamburger Abendblatt: Pinneberg - Das GeschÃ¤ft mit der Not der FlÃ¼chtlinge - Pinneberg - Hamburger Abendblatt
5) RBB: "Das GeschÃ¤ft mit FlÃ¼chtlingen ist eine Lizenz zum Gelddrucken" | rbb Rundfunk Berlin-Brandenburg
6) report München: http://www.br.de/fernsehen/das-erst...schaeft-mit-fluechtlingsunterkuenften100.html

Also ein sicheres Geschäft für Multimillionär Til Schweiger, um sein Vermögen zu mehren, und dazu kann er es in der Öffentlichkeit auch noch so vermarkten das er als herzensguter Mensch ja nur den bedürftigen helfen will...
Da ist es schon komisch nur das Schweiger vorher nie auf der Charite-Schine groß aufgefallen ist, den bedürftige Menschen, z.B Kinder die sich über ein neues Kinderheim gefreut hätten, oder Obdachlose die sich über eine Unterkunft im Winter gefreut hätten, gab es auch schon vor den lukrativen Investments mit Flüchtlingen. 
Aber vermutlich hätte Til Schweiger in solchen Fällen kräftig aus eigener Tasche draufgezahlt weshalb das nicht in Frage kam.

Betrachtet man das, bleibt bei Til Schweigers medienwirksame Ankündigung, für sein neues Flüchtlingsheim, ein äußerst fader Beigeschmack.

*edit* Ach ja, ganz vergessen, er selbst reagierte auf Twitter, unter anderem mit diesen Punkten konfrontiert, plötzlich auch sehr angepisst und fing an auf Kritiker zu schimpfen, ich zitiere mal:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wooty1337 (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ich kann hier echt nicht mehr weiterlesen, dass macht mich alles ziemlich traurig.


----------



## aloha84 (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Traurig? Nö.....eher beschämend.


----------



## wooty1337 (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Traurig, wie verbreitet hier doch einige Meinungen sind und die, die dann Konter geben als die Dummen dargestellt werden. Irgendwie beängstigend. Und wenn ich dann noch solche Aussagen lese, wird mir echt schlecht: "Du hast die Überlebenden nicht am Hacken. Schiff versenken, den Rest erledigt das Mittelmeer.

 Wer sich in Gefahr begibt, kommt darin um"


----------



## Amon (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Wie hat das der ungarische Ministerpräsident letzt noch gesagt...Wir haben euch nicht eingeladen.


----------



## schlumpi13 (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Du hast die Überlebenden nicht am Hacken. Schiff versenken, den Rest erledigt das Mittelmeer.



Was für eine perfide Sichtweise.
Du sprichst hier gerade von* Mord* an hunderten von unschuldigen Menschen, die nichts anderes verbrochen haben als vor der westliche Aggression zu fliehen, die ihr Land ins Chaos und Elend stürzt.  





Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wer sich in Gefahr begibt, kommt darin um


*Wer von westlichen Raketen und Bomben getroffen wird auch.

*


----------



## DarkScorpion (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Was für eine perfide Sichtweise.
> Du sprichst hier gerade von* Mord* an hunderten von unschuldigen Menschen, die nichts anderes verbrochen haben als vor der westliche Aggression zu fliehen, die ihr Land ins Chaos und Elend stürzt.
> 
> 
> ...


Das was du jetzt geschrieben hast widerspricht jeder Logik. Sie flüchten vor westlicher Aggression in die Arme des Westens. 

Geh nach Russland da glaubt es dir vielleicht noch einer (Zar Wladimir der Erste z.B.)


----------



## Amon (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ich frage mich wo in Schwarzafrika der Westen für Chaos gesorgt hat


----------



## Nightslaver (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Dumm nur das es nicht nur eine westliche, sondern eine internationales Kalkühlspiel ist, Waffen für die Konflikte des nahen Ostens kamen noch nie nur aus dem Westen, oder warum sind da unten auch soviele russische Panzer, Sturmgewehre, Flugabwehrgeschütze, Panzerabwehrwaffen, schwere Maschinengewehre, Raketenwerfer und dergleichen aus russischer Produktion und chinesischer, nordkoreanischer und vietnamesischer Lizenz zu finden?


----------



## Icedaft (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

@Kaaruzo: 

Ich wünsche Dir aus tiefstem Herzen, das Du niemals nie, in irgeneiner Art und Weise in die Verlegenheit kommst, Hilfe von anderen Menschen zu benötigen.


----------



## BlackAcetal (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

,, Ich guck auf euch runter voller Mitleid und Verachtung"

Das sagt schon alles in welcher Position er sich selber sieht.


----------



## Amon (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Der sollte seinem Namen alle Ehre machen und die Fresse halten.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Dumm nur das es nicht nur eine westliche, sondern eine internationales Kalkühlspiel ist, Waffen für die Konflikte des nahen Ostens kamen noch nie nur aus dem Westen, oder warum sind da unten auch soviele russische Panzer, Sturmgewehre, Flugabwehrgeschütze, Panzerabwehrwaffen, schwere Maschinengewehre, Raketenwerfer und dergleichen aus russischer Produktion und chinesischer, nordkoreanischer und vietnamesischer Lizenz zu finden?



Ja, da hast du Recht. Ich wusste bisher nicht das der T-72 und die AK47 aus Deutschland sind. Aber so sind nun mal die Gutmenschen, merken nicht das der Großteil deutschen Waffenexporte aus Kleinwaffen von H&K nach Nord und Südamerika bestehen.



wooty1337 schrieb:


> Traurig, wie verbreitet hier doch einige Meinungen sind und die, die dann Konter geben als die Dummen dargestellt werden. Irgendwie beängstigend. Und wenn ich dann noch solche Aussagen lese, wird mir echt schlecht: "Du hast die Überlebenden nicht am Hacken. Schiff versenken, den Rest erledigt das Mittelmeer.
> 
> Wer sich in Gefahr begibt, kommt darin um"



Ganz ehrlich, dann wird dir halt schlecht !  Mir wird auch schlecht wenn ich lese was in Traiskirchen passiert und letztens auch in Chemnitz passiert ist ! Mir wird auch schlecht wenn ich lese was die Muslime schon wieder in Deutschland fordern, obwohl sie kein Recht dazu haben !


----------



## Kaaruzo (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



wooty1337 schrieb:


> Ich kann hier echt nicht mehr weiterlesen, dass macht mich alles ziemlich traurig.



Wenn du es nicht kannst, dann lass es.



aloha84 schrieb:


> Traurig? Nö.....eher beschämend.



Weil es Leute gibt, die die „alternativlose“ Einwanderung von Maßen an ungebildeten und volkswirtschaftlich unbrauchbaren Wirtschaftsflüchtlingen, nicht mehr finanzieren möchte?



wooty1337 schrieb:


> Traurig, wie verbreitet hier doch einige Meinungen sind und die, die dann Konter geben als die Dummen dargestellt werden. Irgendwie beängstigend. Und wenn ich dann noch solche Aussagen lese, wird mir echt schlecht: "Du hast die Überlebenden nicht am Hacken. Schiff versenken, den Rest erledigt das Mittelmeer.
> 
> Wer sich in Gefahr begibt, kommt darin um"



Wenn dir schlecht wird bei fremden Meinungen, dann solltest du diese vielleicht nicht lesen.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Was für eine perfide Sichtweise.
> Du sprichst hier gerade von* Mord* an hunderten von unschuldigen Menschen, die nichts anderes verbrochen haben als vor der westliche Aggression zu fliehen, die ihr Land ins Chaos und Elend stürzt.



Wer 5000 Dollar für ein Schleuser übrig hat, um sich einen Platz in einem solchen Schiff zu kaufen (und 5000 Dollar sind in Afrika nicht wenig), der hat wohl nicht so viel Elend.

Außerdem ist der Schutz der eigenen Hoheitsgebiete, einschließlich des Waffengebrauchs kein Mord. 



Icedaft schrieb:


> @Kaaruzo:
> 
> Ich wünsche Dir aus tiefstem Herzen, das Du niemals nie, in irgeneiner Art und Weise in die Verlegenheit kommst, Hilfe von anderen Menschen zu benötigen.



Danke, weiß ich zu schätzen


----------



## Verminaard (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Icedaft schrieb:


> @Kaaruzo:
> 
> Ich wünsche Dir aus tiefstem Herzen, das Du niemals nie, in irgeneiner Art und Weise in die Verlegenheit kommst, Hilfe von anderen Menschen zu benötigen.



Was fuer ein schlauer Satz.
Du drueckst hier deine Verachtung fuer seine Sichtweise aus, wuenscht ihm am liebsten das ihm aehnliches widerfaehrt, damit er seine Sichtweise an sich selbst spueren kann und verpackst es in harmlose, mitfuehlende Worte.

Chapeau!


Wieso sagst du ihm nicht mit klaren Worten was du von ihm haelst? Wuerdest du dann sonst mit anderen Aussagen von dir in einen Konflikt geraten?


Achtung dieser Text kann Spuren von Sarkasmus enthalten! Lesen auf eigene Gefahr.


----------



## aloha84 (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ist dieses Traiskirchen gemeint? Traiskirchen: Flüchtlinge in Bussen festgehalten - Asylpolitik - derStandard.at ? Panorama


----------



## Nightslaver (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Außerdem ist der Schutz der eigenen Hoheitsgebiete, einschließlich des Waffengebrauchs kein Mord.



Das schon eine sehr grenzwertige Äußerung. 
Willst du auch jeden erschießen der irgendwie dein Grundstück betritt?

Man kann ja, wenn man das für richtig hällt, die sofortige Abschiebung von Flüchtlingen fordern, oder die Boote ins Schleptau nehmen und zurück schleppen, aber die Schiffe mit Mann und Maus versenken, nein das finde ich dann doch schon sehr unmenschlich, das geht in die Richtung wie es in den USA teilweise an der Grenze zu Mexico zugeht...

Niemand sollte, sofern er nicht mit Gewalt bedroht wird, das Recht haben irgend jemanden einfach erschießen zu dürfen, auch nicht auf seinem eigenen Grundstück, oder hinter seinen Landesgrenzen.


----------



## Amon (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Ist dieses Traiskirchen gemeint? Traiskirchen: Flüchtlinge in Bussen festgehalten - Asylpolitik - derStandard.at ? Panorama


Wieder mal Rosinen picken. Wieso gehst du nicht darauf ein dass da fast 5000 in dem Lager sitzen obwohl es nur für gut 2000 ausgelegt ist? Wieso verlinkst du nicht die Nachrichten dass da ein Aufnahmestopp verhängt werden soll bzw. wurde? Wieso verlinkst du keine Berichte die zeigen dass niemand mehr weiss wo man mit denen hin soll?

Hauptsache nen Link Posten dass diese "armen Flüchtlinge" nicht aus nem Bus raus durften.


----------



## Kaaruzo (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Da einige das hier wohl falsch verstehen, hier mal kurz zusammengefasst wie es meiner Meinung nach laufen sollte.

Erstmal muss man Asyl (also Leute die vor politischer Verfolgung flüchten) und „normale“ Einwanderung (ich will in einem neuen Land anfangen) unterscheiden.

Wer nachweisen kann, dass er Anspruch auf Asyl hat, soll es auch (zeitlich begrenzt) gewährt bekommen. Eine regelmäßig Prüfung (jährlich) ob die Verfolgungssituation im Heimatland besteht, wenn diese noch besteht, weiterhin Asyl, wenn sie nicht besteht, zurück ins Heimatland schicken.

Wer in der Zeit in der er Asyl genießt, eine Straftat begeht oder wer bei einem Asylverfahren falsche Angaben macht, verliert seinen Asylanspruch auf Lebenszeit, wird abgeschoben und mit lebenslanger Einreisesperre belegt.

Asylverfahren beschleunigen (max. 3 Monate), dafür müssten auch mehr Leute eingestellt werden. Dafür dann aber auch zügig alle Leute abschieben, die * kein * Anspruch auf Asyl nach § 16a GG gelten machen können.

Die Anerkennungsquote nach 16a GG liegt seit fast 15 Jahren bei ca. 2%. Ergo ließe sich hier viel Geld einsparen, wenn man die übrigen 98% zügig abschiebt. Dann wären auch die neuen Leute für Asylprüfungen bezahlbar, die erforderlich werden um diese zügig abzuschließen.

Das zum Asyl.

Jetzt zur Einwanderung. Hier brauchen wir ein Gesetz (ähnlich wie z.b. in Kanada) was Einwanderer nach gewissen volkswirtschaftlichen Punkten und Qualifikationen bewertet. Auch die Sprache (Deutsch) sollte natürlich Voraussetzung sein. 

Wer diese Voraussetzung erfüllt soll ein Arbeitsvisum erhalten. Wer hier z.b. 5 Jahre oder 10 Jahren (das kann man ja gerne erörtern) arbeitet und nicht straffällig wird, kann dann einen Antrag auf Einbürgerung stellten. 

Wer in der Zeit seines Arbeitsvisums Straftaten begeht oder bei den Angaben zum Erhalt des Visums gelogen hat, selbe Konsequenz wie beim Asyl.

Familiennachzug nur auf die eigenen Kinder und den Ehepartner beschränken. Alle anderen müssen eigene Anträge für Arbeitsvisum oder Asyl stellen.

Und zu guter Letzt. Grenzkontrollen einführen und konsequent durchführen. Und natürlich müssen wir die Anrainerstaaten ums Mittelmeer sowie die Osteuropäischen Länder an denen die EU endet finanziell unterstützen, damit diese auch gewappnet sind, gegen die Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge.

Und im Mittelmeer heißt das, Schleuserschiffe zum Umkehren auffordern. Bei Unterbleiben einen Warnschuss abgeben, danach versenken.

Das wären ein paar Gedanken, wie man das Problem in den Griff bekommen kann und gleichzeitig auch qualifizierte Fachkräfte ins Land holt.

Das wären ein paar Ideen, über die man ja zumindest mal reden kann.


----------



## schlumpi13 (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Das was du jetzt geschrieben hast widerspricht jeder Logik. Sie flüchten vor westlicher Aggression in die Arme des Westens.
> 
> Geh nach Russland da glaubt es dir vielleicht noch einer (Zar Wladimir der Erste z.B.)



Mir ist neu, dass wir unsere Länder mit unseren Raketen und Bomben beschießen oder dass bei uns jemand an Hunger sterben muss!
War es nicht der Westen (unsere Regierungen), der/die den Ländern dort Wohlstand und Demokratie bringen wollte? 
...und jetzt kommen sie her, um genau das genießen zu dürfen!
So schlimm für dich, wenn du dir statt einer "Coca Cola" dann nur noch 'ne "Pepsi" leisten kannst?

Von "Zar" zu sprechen, zeigt doch nur, wie desinformiert du in politischen Dingen bist.
Immerhin hatte Russland kein Problem damit, Hunderttausende von Flüchtlingen aufzunehmen!



@ Amon

Schwarzafrika liegt also am Mittelmeer?


----------



## Nightslaver (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Da einige das hier wohl falsch verstehen, hier mal kurz zusammengefasst wie es meiner Meinung nach laufen sollte.
> 
> ....



Kannst du das evt. etwas zusammenhängender formatieren, die vielen Absätze nach jedem Satz sind alles andere als angenehm zu lesen.


----------



## schlumpi13 (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Dumm nur das es nicht nur eine westliche, sondern eine internationales Kalkühlspiel ist, Waffen für die Konflikte des nahen Ostens kamen noch nie nur aus dem Westen, oder warum sind da unten auch soviele russische Panzer, Sturmgewehre, Flugabwehrgeschütze, Panzerabwehrwaffen, schwere Maschinengewehre, Raketenwerfer und dergleichen aus russischer Produktion und chinesischer, nordkoreanischer und vietnamesischer Lizenz zu finden?




...und du willst mir jetzt wirklich erzählen, dass Russland, China, Nordkorea und Vietnam in diese Flüchtlingländer eingefallen sind und dort bombardiert haben?  OMG


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Amon schrieb:


> Wieder mal Rosinen picken. Wieso gehst du nicht darauf ein dass da fast 5000 in dem Lager sitzen obwohl es nur für gut 2000 ausgelegt ist? Wieso verlinkst du nicht die Nachrichten dass da ein Aufnahmestopp verhängt werden soll bzw. wurde? Wieso verlinkst du keine Berichte die zeigen dass niemand mehr weiss wo man mit denen hin soll?
> 
> Hauptsache nen Link Posten dass diese "armen Flüchtlinge" nicht aus nem Bus raus durften.



Oder die Pöbelleien und sexuellen Belästigungen und Angriffe seitens der "Fachkräfte". Oder die linksradikalen "Fluchthelfer".
Aber das wissen einige hier halt nicht, wir erwarten wahrscheinlich auch zu viel (hust).



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> ...und du willst mir jetzt wirklich erzählen, dass Russland, China, Nordkorea und Vietnam in diese Flüchtlingländer eingefallen sind und dort bombardiert haben?  OMG


Nein, er will nur sagen das in den Nahen Osten vorrangig russische Waffen genutzt werden, was stimmt.


----------



## Amon (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Es liegt nicht am Mittelmeer, willst du mich verarschen oder als blöd hinstellen?!

Guck dir einfach mal an was da so in den Schlauchbooten sitzt! Bestimmt keine Syrer. Ich kenne zwar keine aber eines weiss ich, die sind definitiv nicht schwarz!

Und jetzt denk mal nach ob Schwarzafrika am Mittelmeer liegt!

weia


----------



## aloha84 (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Es war einfach der erste Link in der google Suche.
Und wenn dort 5000 statt 2000 sitzen, macht es die Sache nicht besser.
Und was heißt "wir wissen nicht wohin"? Umverteilen.

Mal davon ab, dass Deutschland, Österreich etc. nicht ansatzweise soviele Massen an Menschen aufnehmen wie andere Länder.
Dazu ein paar Fakten aus dem Flüchtlingskommissariat der UN, und zwar von 2015: 
Die Reihenfolge der Länder, die die meisten Flüchtlinge aufnehmen: 
Pakistan, Libanon, Iran, Türkei, Jordanien,Äthiopien, Kenia, Tschad, Uganda,China. 
An elfter Stelle folgen dann die USA, Frankreich ist auf Platz16 und Deutschland nicht unterden ersten 20.
Und noch eine interessante Zahl: Vor zehn Jahren wurden 70 Prozent aller Flüchtlinge von Entwicklungsländern aufgenommen, heute sind es86 Prozent!


----------



## Nightslaver (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> ...und du willst mir jetzt wirklich erzählen, dass Russland, China, Nordkorea und Vietnam in diese Flüchtlingländer eingefallen sind und dort bombardiert haben?  OMG



Nein, das interpretierst du nur mal wieder mit deiner RT-Logik rein.  Aber wie es scheint willst du uns ja erzählen das es in Afrika und dem nahen Osten nur Konflikte gab wen der Westen die Bomben geworfen hat?
Untereinander gibts da wohl keine Konflikte? Haben die Rebellen gegen Gadaffi mit mit Steinen und Knüppeln gekämpft, oder die Rebellen gegen Assad, oder der Libanon gegen Israel, oder Iran gegen Iraq? Haben irgendwelche schwarzen Buschdiktatoren Pfeil und Bogen und Speere verwendet? Oder waren es in all diesen Fällen vieleicht sehr oft auch russiche Waffen und ihre Nachbauten aus Asiatischen Ländern?




			
				Amon schrieb:
			
		

> Es liegt nicht am Mittelmeer, willst du mich verarschen oder als blöd hinstellen?!



Letzteres, das kommt von zuviel ausschließlichen Konsum von Russia Today, das hat ihm schon den Verstand vernebelt.


----------



## Rolk (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



aloha84 schrieb:


> ...



Da würde ich mal eine Zahl ergänzen. Mehr als die Hälfte der in Europa aufgenommenen Assylbewerber schlagen in Deutschland und Schweden auf.


----------



## schlumpi13 (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wer 5000 Dollar für ein Schleuser übrig hat, um sich einen Platz in einem solchen Schiff zu kaufen (und 5000 Dollar sind in Afrika nicht wenig), der hat wohl nicht so viel Elend.
> 
> Außerdem ist der Schutz der eigenen Hoheitsgebiete, einschließlich des Waffengebrauchs kein Mord.



...und deshalb darf man diese Leute ermorden?
Wie verzweifelt müssen dann sogar "reiche" Flüchtlinge sein, wenn sie ihren Wohlstand für eine (fast) selbstmörderische Flucht ausgeben, anstatt in ihrem Heimatland im Luxus zu schwimmen!


Die Flüchtlinge greifen uns mit Waffengewalt an? Ich dachte bisher immer, sie wären unbewaffnet und hilflos in ihren Schlauchbooten. Wir müssen uns also vor der kriegerischen Aggression dieser halb verhungerten und verdursteten unbewaffneten  Flüchtlinge schützen? 

... und mit deinem "Mordplan" brichst du dann Internationales Recht!



			
				http://www.proasyl.de/de/news/detail/news/internationales_recht_die_eu_ist_verpflichtet_fluechtlinge_aus_seenot_zu_retten_und_aufzunehmen/  schrieb:
			
		

> Die Seenotrettung ist eine menschenrechtliche und völkerrechtliche  Verpflichtung. Durch zahlreiche seerechtliche Abkommen haben sich die  Staaten verpflichtet, Menschen in Seenot zu retten und sie in sichere  Häfen zu verbringen. Zentral ist Art. 98 des Seerechtsübereinkommens der Vereinten Nationen (SRÜ): „_Jeder  Staat verpflichtet den Kapitän eines seine Flagge führenden Schiffes,  jeder Person, die auf See in Lebensgefahr angetroffen wird, Hilfe zu  leisten_“. Der Staat muss auch Handelsschiffe effektiv unterstützen, die an Seenotrettungsmaßnahmen beteiligt sind.


----------



## Amon (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Umverteilen, ja, umverteilen zurück in ihre Heimatländer. Abschieben und zwar konsequent! Am besten gar nicht erst rein lassen, direkt an der Grenze abweisen.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> ...und deshalb darf man diese Leute ermorden?
> Wie verzweifelt müssen dann sogar "reiche" Flüchtlinge sein, wenn sie ihren Wohlstand für eine (fast) selbstmörderische Flucht ausgeben, anstatt in ihrem Heimatland im Luxus zu schwimmen!
> 
> 
> ...



Wer hält sich schon an internationales Recht  ? Wenn die es nicht tuen warum sollten wir es dann ?


----------



## schlumpi13 (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Amon schrieb:


> Es liegt nicht am Mittelmeer, willst du mich verarschen oder als blöd hinstellen?!
> 
> Guck dir einfach mal an was da so in den Schlauchbooten sitzt! Bestimmt keine Syrer. Ich kenne zwar keine aber eines weiss ich, die sind definitiv nicht schwarz!
> 
> ...



Wow du als "Insider" bist also in diesen Schlauchbooten mitgefahren und hast die Beförderungslisten gesichtet

Na dann her mit deinen Informationen!


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Wow du als "Insider" bist also in diesen Schlauchbooten mitgefahren und hast die Beförderungslisten gesichtet
> 
> Na dann her mit deinen Informationen!



Hast du jemals ein Bild eines Schlauboots, gesehen außer auf der Seite von der Inländerhassenden Pro Asyl ?
Dann hättest du gesehen das es zu 99% Schwarze auf den Booten sind.


----------



## Nightslaver (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Amon schrieb:


> Umverteilen, ja, umverteilen zurück in ihre Heimatländer. Abschieben und zwar konsequent! Am besten gar nicht erst rein lassen, direkt an der Grenze abweisen.



Wäre der Westen nicht so erpicht darauf gewesen Gadaffi in Libyen zu stürzen und das Land zu destabilisieren, man hätte wohl dort eine praktikable Lösung finden können und dabei rede ich nicht von Zäunen die dort mit EU-Geldern gebaut wurden, um die Flüchtlinge fern zu halten.
Flüchtlingsheime /Lager in Libyen wären Europa günstiger gekommen, würden Menschenleben schonen und man hätte von dort aus den Menschen ermöglichen können Anträge für ihre Wunschländer in Europa zu stellen, außerdem hätte man sich ersparen können die Leute von hier aus wieder abschieben zu müssen.
Aber hey, da hätte man ja von einer menschenwürdigen Lösung gesprochen... 

Wobei das inzwischen sowieso keine Rolle mehr spielt, so instabil wie Libyen geworden ist (Teile werden vom IS kontrolliert / grau, Teile von sich als legitim ansehenden libyschen Staat / grün, Teile von Stämmen / gelb, Teile von Seperatisten / rot, der Rest von "neutralen" Milizen / blau).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aloha84 (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Rolk schrieb:


> Da würde ich mal eine Zahl ergänzen. Mehr als die Hälfte der in Europa aufgenommenen Assylbewerber schlagen in Deutschland und Schweden auf.



Wie kommt man auf die Hälfte?
Hier sind Zahlen vom Gesamtjahr 2014: 
sueddeutsche

Unten auf das Bild klicken, die Spalte "tatsächliche Zahl der Asyanträge" ist die passende.


----------



## Kaaruzo (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> ...und deshalb darf man diese Leute ermorden?



Die Waffengewalt eines Staates in seinem Hoheitsgebiet, bei der Bekämpfung von Kriminalität ist kein Mord. 

Oder sind Polizisten die Verbrecher erschießen, bei dir sofort Mörder



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Wie verzweifelt müssen dann sogar "reiche" Flüchtlinge sein, wenn sie ihren Wohlstand für eine (fast) selbstmörderische Flucht ausgeben, anstatt in ihrem Heimatland im Luxus zu schwimmen!



Verzweiflung ist nunmal kein Asylgrund. 



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Die Flüchtlinge greifen uns mit Waffengewalt an? Ich dachte bisher immer, sie wären unbewaffnet und hilflos in ihren Schlauchbooten. Wir müssen uns also vor der kriegerischen Aggression dieser halb verhungerten und verdursteten unbewaffneten  Flüchtlinge schützen?



Sie hätten doch auch einen Antrag auf Visum stellen können oder nicht? Wer 5000 Dollar für einen offensichtlich rechtswidrigen Plan ausgibt, darf sich nicht wunder, wenn in dieser Plan umbringen kann.

Wenn ich an einem Banküberfall teilnehme, darf ich mich auch nicht beschweren, wenn die Polizei mich erschießt.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> ... und mit deinem "Mordplan" brichst du dann Internationales Recht!



Das Bekämpfen von feindlichen Schiffen ist jedem Staat innerhalb seiner Hoheitsgewässer erlaubt.


----------



## Threshold (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das ist das Risiko der Mobilität. Etwas für das ich mich bewusst entscheide.



Das ist eher das Risiko des Lebens. Denn das kann eben schnell zu Ende sein.
Und die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist eben höher, dass ich bei einem Nebelunfall auf der A7 sterbe als dass ich Opfer irgendeines Islamist werde, der ja auch nur ein Verbrecher ist.

Wie viele Menschen sterben jährlich aufgrund von Ärztepfusch?
Wie viele Menschen sterben jährlich beim Fenster putzen?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Als Aussicht, wie es mit Deutschland weiter gehen * könnte * wenn man weiter den Islam nach Europa lässt.



Wird es aber nicht. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nur das Homosexualität vor 50 Jahren in Deutschland nicht mit dem Tode bestraft war. Ich denke, dass ist schon ein Qualitätsunterschied.



Wenn ein homosexuelle Saudi nach Deutschland kommt, weil man ihm mit dem Tode droht, kann er sehr gerne hier bei uns bleiben.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Richtig. Und es ist nicht meine Aufgabe, Angehörige unterentwickelter Gesellschaften hier aufzunehmen.



Na ja. Wir halten Tiere in Mastbetrieben und essen sie dann. Ob das jetzt gesellschaftlich hochentwickelt ist, weiß ich gerade nicht.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Deshalb müssten wir auch konsequent alle islamischen Länder boykottieren. Sonst wird sich diese Ideologie nie reformieren.



Das ist genau der falsche Weg.
Man muss ihnen eine Möglichkeit bieten, etwas anderes von der Welt sehen zu können, damit sie dann die Gesellschaft in ihren Ländern von innen heraus verändern können.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Oder sind Polizisten die Verbrecher erschießen, bei dir sofort Mörder



Wenn ich mir einige Fälle aus den USA anschaue, bin ich mir da nicht so sicher.
Und sowas kannst du auch hier haben.


----------



## Amon (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Bis vor gut 20 Jahren war Homosexualität in Deutschland noch strafbar.


----------



## schlumpi13 (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Nein, er will nur sagen das in den Nahen Osten vorrangig russische Waffen genutzt werden, was stimmt.



Ja wie böse von diesen "russischen" Waffen, dass sie die westliche Aggression nicht verhindern konnten.
Ist aber auch kein Wunder, so wie damals die vielen Waffen aus den ehemaligen Sowjetstaaten auf misteriöse Weise verschwanden.




Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Wer hält sich schon an internationales  Recht  ? Wenn die es nicht tuen warum sollten wir es dann ?



Also wenn Recht für dich nicht mehr gelten darf, weil dir dein Luxus viel wertvoller ist, als Menschenleben, kannst du mir nur leid tun!


----------



## schlumpi13 (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Hast du jemals ein Bild eines Schlauboots, gesehen außer auf der Seite von der Inländerhassenden Pro Asyl ?
> Dann hättest du gesehen das es zu 99% Schwarze auf den Booten sind.



...und Schwarze darf man ertränken?


----------



## Nightslaver (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Wie es aussieht spitzt sich die Lage auf der griechischen Insel Kos weiter zu, auf der Insel sollen chaotische Zustände herrschen und täglich hunderte neuer Flüchtlinge ankommen, wobei sich bereits 7000 Flüchtlinge auf der Insel befinden sollen.  Wie Reporter weiter berichteten haben Flüchtlinge am dienstagmorgen die Promenade Hauptortes auf Kos besetzt und lautstark Papiere zum weiterreisen aufs europäische Festland gefordert, dabei ist es laut Augenzeugen zu Schlägerein unter den Flüchtlingen und zu Angriffen auf die Polizei gekommen die sich mit Schlagstöcken zur wehr setzte.

Der Bürgermeister der Insel schrieb daher einen Brief an die Athener Regierung, das man die Situation auf der Insel nicht mehr unter Kontrolle habe und warnt, Zitat:



> Die Gefahr eines Blutvergießens ist real.



Quellen:

1) Web.de: FlÃ¼chtlinge in Griechenland: Kos-BÃ¼rgermeister warnt vor BlutvergieÃŸen auf Insel
2) Spiegel: Kos: Flüchtlinge kämpfen untereinander auf griechischer Insel - SPIEGEL ONLINE
3) FAZ: Griechenland: Zusammenstöße zwischen Polizei & Flüchtlingen auf Kos
4) Focus: Krawalle unter Flüchtlingen: Griechische Insel Kos: Bürgermeister warnt vor "Blutvergießen" - Ausland - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten

Hier noch einige Infos zu Kos, damit man sich vieleicht mal vorstellen kann, für die die es interessiert:

Quelle: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kos


----------



## Icedaft (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Was fuer ein schlauer Satz.
> Du drueckst hier deine Verachtung fuer seine Sichtweise aus, wuenscht ihm am liebsten das ihm aehnliches widerfaehrt, damit er seine Sichtweise an sich selbst spueren kann und verpackst es in harmlose, mitfuehlende Worte.
> 
> Chapeau!
> ...



Weil ich nicht so erzogen wurde, Menschen mit anderen Meinung anzufeinden, man erreicht damit genau - "nichts".

Ich stehe seit 26 Jahren in meiner Freizeit zu jeder Tag und Nachtzeit bei der Freiwilligen Feuerwehr zur Verfügung, um jedem (ungeachtet seine Hautfarbe, Religion, Weltanschauung oder Standes) zu helfen, der Hilfe benötigt.

Die Firma in der ich tätig bin,  ist (obwohl recht klein) in ihrem Geschäftsbereich als "Global Player" unterwegs - wir haben Kunden in nahezu jedem denkbarem Land auf diesem Planeten und ich kann und will mir so eine aus Angst geborene Einstellung gar nicht aneignen. 

Es gibt in jedem Land dieser Welt schlechte und gute Menschen(Gott sei dank).

Menschen mit bestimmten, gemeinsamen Eigenschaften (Hautfarbe, Religionszugehörigkeit, Herkunft, Status)  generell über einen Kamm zu scheren ist immer falsch.

Wer auf diese Art und Weise einen Schuldigen für seine Ängste und Befürchtungen auszumachen sucht, weiß seine Ängste einfach nicht zu kanalisieren .

Wenn alle Menschen auf dieser Erde sich gegenseitig helfen und unterstützen würden, gäb es keine Probleme dieser Art (Krieg, Hunger, Unterdrückung, Massenfluchten, etc.), dies ist gewiß ein frommer Wunsch - aber träumen darf man und jeder Schritt auf dieses Ziel ist ein kleines Stück im Puzzle.

Just my 2 cents....


----------



## Amon (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Sowas kotzt mich an! Niemand hat die eingeladen! Niemand wollte dass die kommen! Und die stellen Forderungen! Tränengas, Wasserwerfer, Gummigeschosse und dann von der Straße knüppeln! Was meinen die eigentlich wer sie sind!


----------



## Leob12 (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Amon schrieb:


> Lynchmob, Verschwörung, dir ist echt nicht mehr zu helfen. Lebe weiter in deinem Elfenbeinturm....


 
Ich fühle mich erschlagen von Argumenten. 
Ich fordere jedenfalls nicht das man Flüchtlingsboote mit mehreren hundert Menschen einfach versenkt, du schon. Das ist widerlich, hochgradig widerlich. 

Egal was für Menschen sich da befinden, wirklich widerlich. 
Für Flüchtlinge am Landweg hättest du sicher auch eine tolle Idee, Selbstschussanlagen oder Hinrichtung wahrscheinlich. 
Massenmord befürworten, unglaublich zivilisiert und fortschrittlich, keinen Deut besser als der IS. 


Amon schrieb:


> Sollen sie die Flüchtlings Heime in Afrika bauen und fertig. Dann noch ne ganz klare Ansage dass jedes Schlauchboot welches Richtung Europa fährt oh e Warnung versenkt wird und Ruhe ist.


Kann man so etwas eigentlich hier ungestraft schreiben? 



Verminaard schrieb:


> *Leob12* deine Art zu argumentieren ist unglaublich.


Danke, das du mir um diese Tageszeit so viel Zeit widmest.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Du nimmst hier einzelne Zeilen, reisst sie aus dem Kontex, unterstellst einem noch irgendwelche Sachen.


Wem unterstelle ich Sachen? Sei bitte nicht so dünnhäutig.
Cleriker hat gemeint EU-Länder (denn darauf war mein ursprünglicher Post bezogen) hätten Probleme mit zu hoher Bevölkerung. Das war auf meine Idee von Flüchtlingsverteilung anhand der Bevölkerungsdichte. Ich habe nachgefragt welche das wären, keine Antwort. Mehr nicht. 
EU-Länder sind nämlich nicht überbevölkert. 

Beantworte doch mir bitte eine Frage: Welchen Maßstab hab ich denn genommen? Wie war das mit dem unterstellen?  Keine Angst, ich bin dir deswegen nicht böse. 



Verminaard schrieb:


> Hier unsterllest du wieder das ich nur Schwachsinn von mir gebe.
> Anstatt als intelligenter Student und Diskussionteilnehmer bisschen Eigeninitiative zu zeigen. Selbst ich Depp hab 5 Wörter in die Googlesucheingabe eintippen koennen: https://www.google.de/search?q=komm...-8&oe=utf-8&gws_rd=cr&ei=UVXJVbnNNsinaIqDkOAF
> Aber ich sehe schon, hier sind nur unersioese Quellen aufgelistet, jede mit Verbindungen zur braunen Szene.


Eigeninitiative? Ich soll dir also Quellen für deine Aussagen liefern oder selbst suchen? Was hindert dich dein tolles Google-Suchergebnis mit uns zu teilen? 
Du hast geschrieben "die Gemeinden", ohne Zusatz, ohne irgendetwas zu spezifizieren oder zu präzisieren. "Die Gemeinden" bezieht sich nun auf alle Gemeinden, oder nicht? 
Zeig mir die ganzen Gemeinden die angeblich aufstöhnen. Wieviele Gemeinden haben in Brandenburg und Niedersachsen denn Flüchtlinge aufgenommen? Oder Bramsche, ja Erstaufnahmezentrum, ist überfüllt, nur warum? Weil die Verteilung nicht funktioniert. 
Ein Satz aus dem Kontex gerissen und schon bin ich hier einer der einem Fluechtling nix goennt:



Verminaard schrieb:


> Wieso quotest du nicht den Absatz?
> Lass mich raten: du willst ja nur diese eine Zeile kommentieren.


Wieso soll ich auf "es gab zu lesen" irgendwas antworten? Da kann ich gleich gar nichts schreiben. Im nächsten Satz schreibst du "manche", ja, toll, soll es auch geben. Manche Deutsche sind auch nicht zufrieden, gab es in der Bild zu lesen. 
Was soll ich da bitte kommentieren? 
Weißt du denn woher diese Flüchtlinge gekommen sind? Weißt du mit was sie genau unzufrieden waren? Unzufriedenheit kann man doch kommunzieren, oder irre ich mich da?



Verminaard schrieb:


> Reicht dir das? https://www.google.de/search?q=komm...naIqDkOAF#q=flüchtlinge+unzufrieden+mit+essen
> Natuerlich wieder nur rechte Propaganda.


Wieder nur Google-Suche, liest du die Ergebnisse eigentlich auch?
Hier, dein erstes Ergebnis: 
Asylbewerber unzufrieden über Unterkunft - Gemeinde Bayerisch Gmain - Suedost-news.de
Flüchtlinge beklagen, dass es zu eng bzw überfüllt sein. Statt geplanten 30 sind nämlich nun 60 Menschen untergebracht. 
Helfer vor Ort sagen auch das zu viele Menschen dort untergebracht seien. Und, was ist da nun so schlimm daran das sich diese Menschen da beschweren?
Es gibt dort nichtmal einen Aufenthaltsraum. Super, wenn sowieso schon zu viele Menschen dort sind. 

Zweiter Link:
Asylbewerber verweigern Essen
Zitat aus dem Bericht: 


> So mochten die Flüchtlinge insbesondere die herzliche Art der Betreiber sowie die kurzen Auszeiten, die ihnen die Mittagspause am Tag bescherte.


Undankbarkeit sieht eigentlich anders aus. 
So sah es vorher aus, eigentlich eine tolle Lösung: 
http://www.tegernseerstimme.de/wir-werden-kaempfen/154724.html
Sind es wirklich alle Leute die mit nichts zufrieden sind? Wenn dir etwas gefällt, was auch immer, und dann wird es geändert, dann wirst du es doch auch nicht völlig unberührt hinnehmen oder? 

Hier dein dritter Link, bzw der ganze Beitrag zu dem Link: 
http://www.shortnews.de/beamto/lhtt.../protest-vor-neuer-notunterkunft-3056114.html
Auch da verläuft alles friedlich. Mit 10 Personen in einem Raum zu schlafen kann nervig sein, dafür habe ich durchaus Verständnis. Aber im Gegenzug habe 22 Menschen das Quartier akzeptiert, 16 haben protestiert, also ist die Mehrheit sogar zufrieden. 

Dein vierter Link: 
https://marbec14.wordpress.com/2015...e-unterkunft-bessere-kleidung/comment-page-1/
Super, man greift einen nicht recherchierten Artikel aus der Kronen Zeitung auf, und schreibt ihn etwas um. Das ist kein Journalismus. 
Hier ein kleiner Vergleich:
http://www.krone.at/Oberoesterreich...l_im_Asyl-Zeltlager-Syrer_drohte-Story-455797 <-- reißerischer Artikel
http://orf.at/m/stories/2283553/2283554/ Hier ein halbwegs recherchierter Artikel zum exakt gleichen Thema. 



> Hier draengst du mich wieder in eine rechte radikale Ecke, wo ich nur nach einem Finanzierungsplan gefragt habe.
> Erinnert mich an die Linken in Deutschland. Total tolle Ideen aber wenns ans Eingemachte geht wird immer auf die Anderen verwiesen.
> Ja fuer Banken ist ja Geld vorhanden blablablabla.
> Nein ich bin selbst nicht damit zufrieden, ich bin genausowenig ein Rot/Gruen/Schwarz-Waehler.


Wo fühlst du dich ins rechte radikale Eck gedrängt? Ich hab "rechte Kreise" geschrieben, nicht  rechtsradikale oder rechtsextreme Kreise. Da ist ein Unterschied. 
Inwiefern wird immer auf andere verwiesen wenn es dann ans Eingemachte geht? 



> Hier redest du wieder von Oesterreich, ist ja schoener wenn man sich ueber 120 Mio aufregen kann und das als Argument bringen kann.
> Egal ich hab fuer dich nochmal ein paar Woerter in die Googlesuchleiste eingetippt: https://www.google.de/search?q=komm...kOAF#q=was+kostet+deutschland+die+Flüchtlinge


Langsam stelle ich mir die Frage: Kannst du mehr als das? 
60.000 Flüchtlinge in Bayern, ok, woher kommen diese Flüchtlinge? Steht ihnen allen Asyl zu? Wieviele werden wieder zurecht ausgewiesen? 
Steht alles nicht im ersten Suchergebnis. 
http://www.welt.de/regionales/bayer...ber-kosten-allein-Bayern-drei-Milliarden.html
Lustig das vierte Suchergebnis: http://www.proasyl.de/de/home/gemeinsam-gegen-rassismus/fakten-gegen-vorurteile/
Bisschen ironisch, irgendwie 



> Hier machst du dich ueber eine Vermutung von mir lustig, ohne dir ueberhaupt Gedanken zu machen ob da nicht irgendwie was dran ist, aber hauptsache als laecherlich abstempeln:
> Vielleicht selbst lesen:
> Abgabe: Der Soli soll weg ? ist aber siebenfach verplant - DIE WELT
> Und andere Quellen, aber bemueh dich selbst.


Und was hindert dich daran, selbst gleich eine Quelle für deine Vermutung zu nennen? Ich prüfe sicher nicht deine Vermutungen selbst, dafür ist mir meine Zeit zu schade. 
Erster Satz in deinem Link: 
"Die Union will den Solidaritätszuschlag abschmelzen – allerdings erst im kommenden Jahrzehnt."
Und zur Solidaritätsabgabe für Flüchtlinge steht das im Artikel: 
*"5. "Flüchtlings-Soli"*
Schleswig-Holsteins grüne Finanzministerin Monika Heinold hat ebenfalls eine Zielgruppe ausgemacht, die die Soli-Einnahmen gut gebrauchen könnte: Flüchtlinge. Sie dringt deshalb auf einen "Flüchtlings-Soli". "Teile des Solis müssen bereits ab 2015 den Ländern und Kommunen zur Verfügung stehen, damit sie die nationale Aufgabe der Flüchtlingsaufnahme bewältigen können", sagte Heinold. Schleswig-Holstein beteilige sich selbstverständlich an der humanitären Verantwortung, Flüchtlinge aufzunehmen. "Aber wir erwarten auch, dass der Bund die Länder und Kommunen bei dieser Herausforderung nachhaltig unterstützt", sagte Heinold. SPD-Länder wie Niedersachsen stehen dem Vorschlag offen gegenüber, schließlich gäbe es auf diesem Weg mehr Geld vom Bund.*"*
Eine grüne Finanzministerin fordert so etwas. Ja, das kommt ganz bestimmt, irgendwann, vielleicht. 
Ich zitiere dich mal: Vielleicht selbst lesen.



> Ich find so eine Art der Diskussionsfuehrung einfach unmoeglich.
> Anstatt mal andere Meinungen zu akzeptieren oder deine Argumentationsweise mit Vorschlaegen, die ich schon vor einigen Seiten gefordert habe, zu untermauern, versuchst du hier andere User zu diffamieren.
> Ueberleg mal selbst wo das hinfuehrt und in welchem Licht das deine Meinung samt deiner Argumente dastehen laesst.
> Vielleicht machst du dich ja jetzt ueber meine Typo und Rechtschreibfehler her. Das wuerd das Bild noch abrunden.


Wo diffamiere ich hier andere User? Zeig mir bitte die Beiträge, danke. Hab ich auch schon vor ein paar Seiten mal gefordert, wurde aber nie gemacht  
Ich akzeptiere andere Meinungen, aber wenn diese Meinungen manchmal einfach nur Schwachsinn sind (Amon fordert Flüchtlingsboote zu beschießen) dann darf man das auch sagen. Das ist nicht diffamierend, so eine Meinung kann er haben, aber soll ich einfach sagen: "Brav, find ich super das du deine Meinung hast"? Ich kann ihm seine Meinung nicht verbieten, und werde es auch nicht, genauso wie ich es bis jetzt immer gemacht habe, aber wenn jemand fordert, hunderte Menschen umzubringen, soll ich da klatschen oder was? 

Hier sind alles Menschen unterwegs die sich verbal wehren können. Nur leider bin ich halt bei diesem Thema niemand, der jede Meinung unkommentiert stehen lässt, einfach weil man gesehen hat, wohin so etwas führen kann. 

Wenn jemand disktutieren kann und will, dann soll er es machen, aber es wäre keine Diskussion wenn Nutzer A schreibt "ich find Asylanten voll doof" und Nutzer B schreibt "Ich finde Asylbewerber toll". Dann reichen 2 Posts, und das Thema ist abgehakt. 
Und falls irgendwer mit einer Vermutung oder einer Aussage kommt, die er nur auf "Hörensagen" oder ein paar FB-Posts begründet, dann darf man doch sagen das so etwas ziemlich bescheiden ist, oder? Am Stammtisch kommt so etwas gut, aber es gibt hier mehr Leute die über Stammtischniveau stehen, und auch ein paar die direkt von dort zu kommen scheinen.^^ 
Kurze Anmerkung: Fühl dich bei von dem zweiten Teil der Aussage nicht betroffen, die war nämlich nicht an dich gerichtet. Wenn sich jemand anderes davon betroffen fühlt, kann er es gerne argumentieren  Nur Beleidigung ist das keine, also ruhig bleiben.


----------



## schlumpi13 (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die Waffengewalt eines Staates in seinem Hoheitsgebiet, bei der Bekämpfung von Kriminalität ist kein Mord.
> 
> Oder sind Polizisten die Verbrecher erschießen, bei dir sofort Mörder.


Also setzt du Flüchtlinge mit Kriminellen gleich!
Bedrohen sie deinen Wohlstand? Ist das ein Grund zum "berechtigten" Mord für dich?
Übrigens sind Polizisten Mörder, wenn sie Menschen erschießen, welche wehrlos sind!



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Verzweiflung ist nunmal kein Asylgrund.


...und Demokratie verbreiten zu wollen, ist auch kein Grund, einen anderen Staat zu überfallen!





Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Sie hätten doch auch einen Antrag auf Visum stellen können oder nicht? Wer 5000 Dollar für einen offensichtlich rechtswidrigen Plan ausgibt, darf sich nicht wunder, wenn in dieser Plan umbringen kann.


Kauft man sich mit 5000,-$ neuerdings ein Visum? Wäre mir neu!
Die Vorraussetzung für die Genehmigung eines Visums kennst du?
Unsere Diskussion bezog sich übrigends darauf, dass du diesen Menschen die Boote auf See zerstören wolltest, damit sie ertrinken. 




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn ich an einem Banküberfall teilnehme, darf ich mich auch nicht beschweren, wenn die Polizei mich erschießt.



Jetzt setzt du also schon das Recht auf Asyl mit einem Banküberfall gleich?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das Bekämpfen von feindlichen Schiffen ist jedem Staat innerhalb seiner Hoheitsgewässer erlaubt.



"feindlich" - sie greifen uns also ohne Waffen halb verhungert und verdurstet an? WOW!
Kannst du bei dieser Bedrohung nachts überhaupt noch schlafen?

Hatten wir auch so viele Flüchtlige aus Libyen, bevor wir dieses Land bombardiert haben? 
Ich dachte Kausalität kennst du.


----------



## wooty1337 (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Amon schrieb:


> Sowas kotzt mich an! Niemand hat die eingeladen! Niemand wollte dass die kommen! Und die stellen Forderungen! Tränengas, Wasserwerfer, Gummigeschosse und dann von der Straße knüppeln! Was meinen die eigentlich wer sie sind!


Und dann hat man genau was gekonnt?


----------



## Amon (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ok, das mit den Booten versenken war zu krass, das gebe ich zu. Ich war da etwas auf 180. Natürlich ist das nicht in Ordnung und falls sich durch meine Aussage jemand beleidigt oder angegriffen fühlt bitte ich denjenigen hiermit um Entschuldigung.


----------



## Rolk (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Wie kommt man auf die Hälfte?
> Hier sind Zahlen vom Gesamtjahr 2014:
> sueddeutsche
> 
> Unten auf das Bild klicken, die Spalte "tatsächliche Zahl der Asyanträge" ist die passende.



Es sind mehr als die Hälfte. Das sind aktuelle Zahlen die man die letzten Wochen immer mal wieder in den Nachrichten hören konnte.

Edit:
Und es handelt sich nicht um die Zahl der Asylanträge, sondern um die Zahl derer die auch angenommen werden.


----------



## aloha84 (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Rolk schrieb:


> Es sind mehr als die Hälfte. Das sind aktuelle Zahlen die man die letzten Wochen immer mal wieder in den Nachrichten hören konnte.
> 
> Edit:
> Und es handelt sich nicht um die Zahl der Asylanträge, sondern um die Zahl derer die auch angenommen werden.



Kommt halt drauf an wie es sich weiter entwickelt.
Kosovaren usw. gibt es jetzt nur noch wenige, hat sich halt rumgesprochen, dass sie nicht anspruchsberechtigt sind.
Die Frage wird die nächsten Jahre sein, wie soll die Umverteilung von statten gehen?
Für Deutschland ist das mehr oder weniger kein problem, die Zahlen werden ungefähr gleich bleiben.....aber andere EU-Staaten bekommen dann 90% mehr Asylanten zugewiesen, wenn man das nicht gewohnt ist, sind Konflikte vorprogrammiert.


----------



## Amon (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Die Konflikte gibt es hier auch schon und es werden noch mehr.


----------



## Kaaruzo (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Also setzt du Flüchtlinge mit Kriminellen gleich!



Illegale Einwanderung ist was? Richtig Illegal. Was tun Kriminelle? Richtig Illegales.

Na merkst du was?



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Bedrohen sie deinen Wohlstand? Ist das ein Grund zum "berechtigten" Mord für dich?



Die Durchsetzung geltende Rechts, auch mit Waffengewalt, ist immer noch kein Mord.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> ...und Demokratie verbreiten zu wollen, ist auch kein Grund, einen anderen Staat zu überfallen!



Habe ich irgendwo derartiges befürwortet oder gefordert?



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Kauft man sich mit 5000,-$ neuerdings ein Visum? Wäre mir neu!
> Die Vorraussetzung für die Genehmigung eines Visums kennst du?



Nein, man kauft sich natürlich kein Visum. Aber man kann eines beantragen (was ich übrigens auch geschrieben habe). Wer sich aber nicht dieser Prozedur stellt und offensichtlich eine kriminelle Absicht hat (Illegale Einwanderung), darf sich halt nicht wundern, wenn er in der Gefahr, in der er sich begibt, umkommt.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Unsere Diskussion bezog sich übrigends darauf, dass du diesen Menschen die Boote auf See zerstören wolltest, damit sie ertrinken.



Würden sie legal ins Land einwandern, und nicht mit offensichtlich illegalen Methoden, würden sie auch nicht ertrinken.

Kausalität.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Jetzt setzt du also schon das Recht auf Asyl mit einem Banküberfall gleich?



Nein tue ich nicht. Aber illegale Einwanderung.

Illegales Handel ist nunmal strafbar.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> "feindlich" - sie greifen uns also ohne Waffen halb verhungert und verdurstet an? WOW!



Feindlich, weil sie ohne Genehmigung in fremde Hoheitsgewässer eindringen. Damit sie sind feindliche Schiffe und jeder Staat hat das Recht, sie dementsprechend zu versenken. Zumal ich ja auch schrieb, man sollte die Reihenfolge Auffordern zum Umkehren, Warnschuss, dann versenken, durchführen. 



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Hatten wir auch so viele Flüchtlige aus Libyen, bevor wir dieses Land bombardiert haben?
> Ich dachte Kausalität kennst du.



Wir? Ich wusste gar nicht, dass * ich * Libyen bombardiert habe.


----------



## Nightslaver (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Für Deutschland ist das mehr oder weniger kein problem, die Zahlen werden ungefähr gleich bleiben.....aber andere EU-Staaten bekommen dann 90% mehr Asylanten zugewiesen, wenn man das nicht gewohnt ist, sind Konflikte vorprogrammiert.



Für Deutschland ist es ein Problem, anders sind Ausartungen wie die folgenden, was die Unterbringung angeht, nicht zu erklären:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wirtschaft-politik-und-wissenschaft/385532-die-gegenwaertige-fluechtlings-und-asylproblematik-100.html#post7619479

Vor allem da auch, wohl nicht zuletzt dadurch, die Kosten weiter steigen sollen. Dieses Jahr wird Deutschland 5 Mrd. Euro für Flüchtlinge ausgeben und die Kosten sollen sich bei anhaltender Entwicklung die nässten Jahre stetig erhöhen, von glaube es waren 7 Mrd. Euro nässtes Jahr auf 10 Mrd. im darauffolgenden Jahr, usw.

Es ist fraglich wie lange man das so machen kann ohne die Steuern zu erhöhen um den steigenden Kosten entgegen zu wirken. Eins ist aber sicher, wen Steuererhöhungen diesbezüglich kommen wird es vor allem wieder Geringverdiener und Mittelstand treffen, ein Til Schweiger und andere "Topverdiener" werden wohl mit zimlicher Sicherheit wieder weitestgehend nicht drunter leiden.


----------



## Rolk (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Kommt halt drauf an wie es sich weiter entwickelt.
> Kosovaren usw. gibt es jetzt nur noch wenige, hat sich halt rumgesprochen, dass sie nicht anspruchsberechtigt sind.
> Die Frage wird die nächsten Jahre sein, wie soll die Umverteilung von statten gehen?
> Für Deutschland ist das mehr oder weniger kein problem, die Zahlen werden ungefähr gleich bleiben.....aber andere EU-Staaten bekommen dann 90% mehr Asylanten zugewiesen, wenn man das nicht gewohnt ist, sind Konflikte vorprogrammiert.



Letztes Jahr hatten wir einen Rekord von mehr als 250000 Asylanträgen in Deutschland. Für dieses Jahr werden 450000 erwartet. Die anderen Europäer wollen die Asylbewerber nicht, was bei den letzten Umverteilungsgesprächen offensichtlich wurde, also ich würde mich nicht auf ungefähr gleich bleibende Zahlen verlassen. Konflikte sind bei uns auch nicht mehr fern. Du brauchst nur die Zahl der Asylbewerber weiter steigen lassen, dann kürze ihnen das Geld weil keines mehr da ist, spätestens dann wirds krachen.
Über Asylbewerber mit Herkunft Balkan gabs auch gerade erst einen Bericht im TV. Habe zwar nur das Ende mitbekommen, aber ca. 80% der abgewiesenen können nicht abgeschoben werden, weil sie nicht mehr auffindbar sind. Jetzt kannst du dir aussuchen ob sie vorzeitig auf eigene Kosten abgereist sind oder ob sie abgetaucht sind und sich illegal in Deutschland aufhalten.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Hatten wir auch so viele Flüchtlige aus Libyen, bevor wir dieses Land bombardiert haben?
> Ich dachte Kausalität kennst du.



Wir haben nichts bombardiert sondern die Amis, Briten und Franzosen ! Und trotzdem sind wir in den Augen von Leuten wie dir dran schuld ?
Deutschland hat sich übrigens auch geweigert am 2. Irakkrieg teilzunehmen.


----------



## Two-Face (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht das Gefühl, dass die Kirche die selbe Bedrohung darstellt, wie der Islam.


Also mit Fackel und Heugabel auf Moscheen losgehen, stimmt, das ist schon viel besser.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Beliebte Methode bei den Anhängern der Religion des Friedens. Friedhofsfrieden eben


Wohne in Syrien oder im Irak? Nein.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Deshalb müssten wir auch konsequent alle islamischen Länder boykottieren. Sonst wird sich diese Ideologie nie reformieren.


Woher nehmen wir dann unser Erdöl? 


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Habe ich bereits getan, dann die derzeitige Regierung weder in der Lage noch gewillt ist, mich als Bürger dieses Landes zu schützen.


Nur doof, dass du mit einer Knarre in der Hosentasche auf der Straße nicht rumlaufen darfst. Darüberhinaus bezweifel ich, dass jemand wie du eine WBK bekommt, wenn du als Grund angibst, dich gegen boshafte Migranten zu Wehr setzen zu wollen.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Weil es Aufgabe jedes Moslems ist, den Islam auf der ganzen Welt zu verbreiten. Es gibt das Haus des Friedens (da wo der Islam bereits herrscht) und das Haus des Krieges  (wo der Islam eben nicht herrscht). Und mit dem Haus des Krieges (wozu nach der derzeitigen Definition auch Europa gehört) kann es keinen Frieden geben, nur einen Waffenstilstand.
> 
> Und Kriege gegen das Haus des Krieges (auch gerne Dschihad genannt) sind explizit erlaubt. Womit wir beim Problem wären, wenn wir weiter Anhänger dieser Ideologie in unseren Kontinent lassen.


Das ist aber die radikale Auffassung des Islams.
Was haben die Moslems, die bei uns wohnen und flüchten mit solchen Ideologien, die im Westen offiziell gar nicht mehr gelehrt werden, mit den radikalen Anhängern zu tun, die den Koran noch nach mittelalterlichen Maßstäben auslegen? Wenn hier jeder Moslem so denken würde, gäbe es schon längst täglich Tote und Terroranschläge.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wir haben bereits bei gerade einmal 5% Islamanteil in Deutschland erste Probleme. Wie soll das erst bei 25, 30 oder 50% werden? Danke brauch ich nicht, sehe ich in den islamischen Ländern, was das bedeutet.


Woher nimmst du bitte die 25, 30 oder 50%? 
Finde das nämlich interessant, genauso wie deine generelle Auffassung, dass wir in einem Rechtsstaat, in welchem die Demokratie das grundlegende, politische System ist, befürchten müssen, sich die gleichen Zustände wie in einem vom Islamismus geprägtem Land, einstellen.
Noch kommt dazu, wenn es den Moslems, wie du behauptest, alle so gut in ihrer Religion geht und das jeder radikal oder traditionalistisch auslegt, was machen die dann in Deutschland? Wieso gehen die nicht gleich nach Saudi-Arabien, wo sie ihrer Religion freien Lauf lassen können?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn der Islam erst mal x>50% in Deutschland hat, ist es zu spät. Weil dann sitzen diese Leute an zwangsläufig an den Schaltern der Macht.


50%, das wären also um die 40 Millionen. Wo kommen die bitte her, wenn in Saudi-Arabien oder im Irak nicht mal 30 Millionen leben?
Hast du irgend' eine Statistik, die deine postapokalyptischen Thesen unterstützt? Hat irgendwo schon mal ein Muslim in Deutschland beantragt, das Grundgesetz zu ändern oder versucht den Koran auf Nichtmuslime zu übertragen? 
Und ach ja, bevor ich's vergesse, von dem Moslems gelten 1% als radikal und zählen zur Gruppe der (vom Verfassungsschutz überwachten) Salafisten. Und genau diese 1% sind es, mit denen du andauernd die restlichen Muslime in Deutschland verrechnest, du scherst Radikale zusammen mit friedlichen Gläubigen über einen Kamm. Im Prinzip kann ich mich auch an keinen anders gearteten Post von dir zu diesem Thema erinnern, selbst wenn ein Moslem seinen Glauben nur für sich lebt und den Koran nunmal modern auslegt (sowie das die Kirche mitlerweile mit der Bibel auch tut) passt dir das nicht, dann kamst du mit Sprüchen daher, dass das Kopftuch ja frauenfeindlich ist, oder dass Eltern muslimischer Abstammung in Deutschland ihren Kindern deutsche Namen geben sollen. 
Das ist für mich keine konstruktive Kritik mehr, das rutscht bei dir immer wieder regelrecht ins islamophobe ab, anders kann man das bei dir schlichtweg nichtmehr beurteilen.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nicht? Ich wurde schon oft genug als „scheiß Christ“ beschimpft, obwohl ich nicht mal Christ bin. Tja was mich als Atheist in einem islamisch Land erwartet weiß ich. Das brauche ich in Deutschland nicht.


Ich wurde noch nie als "scheiß Atheist" beschimpft, weder von einem Christen noch von einem Moslem.
Idioten gibt es überall, aber auch bei den Christen, wenn ich mich mal an die Äußerungen von Walter Mixa erinnere. 
Und wenn dich ein Moslem als "scheiß Christ" bezeichnet, ist das kein Problem seiner Religion, sondern nunmal schlichtweg schlechte Integration.


----------



## Amon (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Religion ist das größte Gift für eine Gesellschaft.


----------



## aloha84 (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

@Rolk
Über Balkanflüchtlinge gab es erst heute morgen einen Bericht und neue Zahlen.
Im März waren es ca. 30.000, seit Juli sind es nur noch 1300 --> Tendenz fallend, und das hat Gründe.
Einer ist die Schnellabschiebung, der zweite Grund ist die Aufklärungsarbeit des Außenministeriums und Botschaften in den entsprechenden Gebieten.
Übrigens hatten wir 1993 über 500.000 Asylanträge, und haben es überlebt.


----------



## Nightslaver (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Rolk schrieb:


> Letztes Jahr hatten wir einen Rekord von mehr als 250000 Asylanträgen in Deutschland. Für dieses Jahr werden 450000 erwartet.



Man rechnet dieses Jahr sogar mit 600.000 Anträgen:

FlÃ¼chtlinge in Deutschland: Bundesamt fÃ¼r Migration rechnet mit 600.000 Schutzsuchende 2015 - Politik - Tagesspiegel

Die kommenden Jahre soll die Zahl, laut Experten, sogar noch deutlich steigen, stellenweise rechnet man sogar schon damit das es 2016 bis zu 800.000 Anträge werden könnten.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Woher nehmen wir dann unser Erdöl?



Vor Griechenland, Zypern, Schottland und in den Norden Skandinaviens sind auch genügend Ölreserven, Russland sowie die USA haben auch genug Öl.


Two-Face schrieb:


> 50%, das wären also um die 40 Millionen. Wo kommen die bitte her, wenn in Saudi-Arabien oder im Irak nicht mal 30 Millionen leben?
> Hast du irgend' eine Statistik, die deine postapokalyptischen Thesen unterstützt? Hat irgendwo schon mal ein Muslim in Deutschland beantragt, das Grundgesetz zu ändern oder versucht den Koran auf Nichtmuslime zu übertragen?
> Und ach ja, bevor ich's vergesse, von dem Moslems gelten 1% als radikal und zählen zur Gruppe der (vom Verfassungsschutz überwachten) Salafisten. Und genau diese 1% sind es, mit denen du andauernd die restlichen Muslime in Deutschland verrechnest, du scherst Radikale zusammen mit friedlichen Gläubigen über einen Kamm.
> 
> .



Die vermehren sich wie die Karnickel und da dauert es nicht lange bis die ihre Masse verdoppeln. 
Und Muslime sind von der Grundeinstellung oft radikaler als Christen oder Juden selbst eher moderate.


----------



## Rolk (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Tja, da sind sich die verschiedenen Quellen wohl nicht einig. Eines ist sicher, es werden immer mehr und zwar schnell.


----------



## cryon1c (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Also mich wiedert es an, immer wieder zu lesen wie tief sich die aktuelle Gesellschaft in die rechte Ecke selbst hineinschiebt. Da bin ich froh in einer internationalen Stadt zu wohnen, die LeGiDa nicht folgen wollte und auch zeigt das es anders geht. 

Wann kapieren die gemeinen Deuschen denn, das uns die Ausländer und vor allem die Asylbewerber erst zu unserem Reichtum und dem weltweiten Status geführt haben?
Wir sind eine Exportnation, die Dinge die wir hier herstellen (inc Waffen, H&K freut sich jedes mal wenns i-wo knallt) - die verkaufen wir an die Leute die so viele hier nicht haben wollen. Nach dem wir ihre Ressourcen ausgesaugt, sie mit Waffen bestückt und teils noch gegeneinander aufgehetzt haben... Da sollten wir damit rechnen das sie herkommen. Aber anstatt uns dafür zu bestrafen, kommen die Leute unbewaffnet und ohne Vorurteile hierher und wollen einfach in Ruhe leben und arbeiten können. Sie kriegen hier aber weder Ruhe noch können sie hier arbeiten. 

Würde man den Flüchtlingen erlauben, hier zu arbeiten, selbst wenn es nur Tätigkeiten wären für die keine Ausbildung, nicht mal ein Schulabschluss nötig ist, würde das enorme Gewinne einbringen. Anstatt Steuergelder für sie auszugeben, könnten sie durch ihre Arbeit noch Steuern  zahlen. 

Ich hoffe mal es kommen noch viel viel mehr von denen her, bringen ihre Kultur mit (ja, Kultur, gutes Essen, Traditionen und vor allem Vernunft!) und vor allem sollten sie den Nazis hier mal auf die Mütze geben - aber nicht mit dem Knüppel auf der Straße, sondern legal - vor Gericht, mit Anzeigen bei der Polizei und vor allem mit ihrer Stimme (wenn sie eingebürgert und wahlberechtigt sind). 
Wir brauchen diese Leute und sie brauchen uns.


----------



## Two-Face (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Vor Griechenland, Zypern, Schottland und in den Norden Skandinaviens sind auch genügend Ölreserven, Russland sowie die USA haben auch genug Öl.


Die USA wollen das meiste davon für sich haben, was glaubst du, warum die ihre Vorräte schon so lange gebunkert haben? Außerdem, warte mal, bis da drüben wieder ein Republikaner an die Macht kommt, der teilt grundsätzlich nichts mit anderen.
Und dass die Vorräte aus den anderen, besagten Ländern ausreicht, wenn wir nichts mehr aus Nahost beziehen, bin ich mir nicht wirklich sicher, zumal viele Ölquellen dort erst mal erschlossen werden müssen - was im Umkehrschluss bedeutet, es passiert genau das, was jetzt in Alaska und Kanada passiert, ganze Landstriche werden umgegraben und Gebiete zerstört, die früher mal unter Naturschutz standen.


Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Die vermehren sich wie die Karnickel und da dauert es nicht lange bis die ihre Masse verdoppeln.
> Und Muslime sind von der Grundeinstellung oft radikaler als Christen oder Juden selbst eher moderate.


Wieder so ein schönes "Argument", Menschen auf herabwürdigende Weise mit Tieren zu vergleichen. Rechter geht's schon nicht mehr.
Radikaler sind sie lediglich global betrachtet, dass es auch in Deutschland radikale davon gibt, weiß jeder, aber es sind nunmal 1% - was anderes wäre es, wenn die Zahl im hohen, zweistelligen Bereich wäre, dann könnte man sagen, der Islam sei eine Bedrohung, die es stärker zu überwachen gibt und sich auch im Westen noch deutlich modernisieren müsse. Aber außer den 1% legt keiner bei uns mehr den Koran so radikal aus, wie es gewisse Personen aus dem rechten Spektrum uns immer wieder weiß machen wollen.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Also mich wiedert es an, immer wieder zu lesen wie tief sich die aktuelle Gesellschaft in die rechte Ecke selbst hineinschiebt. Da bin ich froh in einer internationalen Stadt zu wohnen, die LeGiDa nicht folgen wollte und auch zeigt das es anders geht.  .


Stimmt, in Leipzig rennt dafür der Linksradikale Mob rum welcher Autos anzündet Polizisten angreift und politische Angriffe verübt (Firma von Frauke Petry)


cryon1c schrieb:


> Wann kapieren die gemeinen Deuschen denn, das uns die Ausländer und vor allem die Asylbewerber erst zu unserem Reichtum und dem weltweiten Status geführt haben?
> Wir sind eine Exportnation, die Dinge die wir hier herstellen (inc Waffen, H&K freut sich jedes mal wenns i-wo knallt) - die verkaufen wir an die Leute die so viele hier nicht haben wollen. Nach dem wir ihre Ressourcen ausgesaugt, sie mit Waffen bestückt und teils noch gegeneinander aufgehetzt haben... Da sollten wir damit rechnen das sie herkommen. Aber anstatt uns dafür zu bestrafen, kommen die Leute unbewaffnet und ohne Vorurteile hierher und wollen einfach in Ruhe leben und arbeiten können. Sie kriegen hier aber weder Ruhe noch können sie hier arbeiten.


In Ruhe leben nennst du also wenn sie vergewaltigen (Chemnitz) sich verprügeln und abstechen (Dresden, Freiberg, Chemnitz, Schneeberg) oder morden wie in Dresden den Khaled (von einen Landesmann ermordet) oder in Freiberg einen ehemaligen Fußballtrainer (von einen Bosnier ermordet) ?



cryon1c schrieb:


> Würde man den Flüchtlingen erlauben, hier zu arbeiten, selbst wenn es nur Tätigkeiten wären für die keine Ausbildung, nicht mal ein Schulabschluss nötig ist, würde das enorme Gewinne einbringen. Anstatt Steuergelder für sie auszugeben, könnten sie durch ihre Arbeit noch Steuern  zahlen.


Und was ist wenn man merkt das der Großteil nicht arbeiten will ? Oder damit die Löhne noch weiter gedrückt werden ?


cryon1c schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal es kommen noch viel viel mehr von denen her, bringen ihre Kultur mit (ja, Kultur, gutes Essen, Traditionen und vor allem Vernunft!) und vor allem sollten sie den Nazis hier mal auf die Mütze geben - aber nicht mit dem Knüppel auf der Straße, sondern legal - vor Gericht, mit Anzeigen bei der Polizei und vor allem mit ihrer Stimme (wenn sie eingebürgert und wahlberechtigt sind).
> Wir brauchen diese Leute und sie brauchen uns .



Daran merkt man deine deutschlandfeindliche Gesinnung ! Fremde Kulturen und Traditionen brauchen wir hier nicht, wenn ich das will flieg ich in den Urlaub. Und deine Kinder werdens dir Danken wenn sie wie die 7 Jährige in Chemnitz von einen Asylanten missbraucht worden sind. Freust dich wohl schon auf eine Scharia Partei Deutschland oder was ?



Two-Face schrieb:


> Wieder so ein schönes "Argument", Menschen auf herabwürdigende Weise mit Tieren zu vergleichen. Rechter geht's schon nicht mehr.


Wieso, früher war das in ländlichen eher ungebildeten Gegenden bei uns auch normal.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Amon schrieb:


> Religion ist das größte Gift für eine Gesellschaft.


Eigentlich nicht wenn die nicht gerade von religiösen Spinnern oder Sektenführern für persönliche Kriege missbraucht wird. Natürlich gibt es Nationen wo der Glauben höher hängt als in der " westlichen Welt " aber damit ist es noch nicht eine Bedrohung


----------



## Rolk (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> ...



Wie weltfremd muss man eigentlich sein um das ernst meinen zu können?


----------



## Kaaruzo (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Also mit Fackel und Heugabel auf Moscheen losgehen, stimmt, das ist schon viel besser.



Hab ich das gefordert?



Two-Face schrieb:


> Wohne in Syrien oder im Irak? Nein.



Bis der Islam hier irgendwann die Macht hat, dann brauchst du nicht mehr nach Syrien oder in den Irak ziehen. Dann kommt das von ganz alleine.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Woher nehmen wir dann unser Erdöl?



So wie bisher. Die größten Lieferanten für unser Erdöl sind Russland, Norwegen und Großbritannien.

Ansonsten sind die USA zu einem großen Exporteur geworden:

Fracking-Boom: USA exportieren wieder Öl in großem Stil - DIE WELT



Two-Face schrieb:


> Nur doof, dass du mit einer Knarre in der Hosentasche auf der Straße nicht rumlaufen darfst. Darüberhinaus bezweifel ich, dass jemand wie du eine WBK bekommt, wenn du als Grund angibst, dich gegen boshafte Migranten zu Wehr setzen zu wollen.



Natürlich darf ich nicht, auf der Straße mit meiner Waffe rumlaufen. Und ich habe meine WBK auch nicht weil mich Verteidigen will, sondern weil ich Sportschütze bin.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Das ist aber die radikale Auffassung des Islams.
> Was haben die Moslems, die bei uns wohnen und flüchten mit solchen Ideologien, die im Westen offiziell gar nicht mehr gelehrt werden, mit den radikalen Anhängern zu tun, die den Koran noch nach mittelalterlichen Maßstäben auslegen? Wenn hier jeder Moslem so denken würde, gäbe es schon längst täglich Tote und Terroranschläge.



Weil „unsere“ Moslems (schöner Begriff übrigens) nicht repräsentativ sind

Religion: Der Terror kommt aus dem Herzen des Islam - DIE WELT



Two-Face schrieb:


> Woher nimmst du bitte die 25, 30 oder 50%?



Demografie plus Einwanderung.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Finde das nämlich interessant, genauso wie deine generelle Auffassung, dass wir in einem Rechtsstaat, in welchem die Demokratie das grundlegende, politische System ist, befürchten müssen, sich die gleichen Zustände wie in einem vom Islamismus geprägtem Land, einstellen.



Wenn wir 50% Moslems haben, werden natürlich auch entsprechend viele in Politik und Wirtschaft sein. Denkst du ernsthaft, dann gibt es hier immer noch Demokratie?

Wenn ja, dann nenn mir mal bitte ein islamisches Land, was vergleichbare Demokratie, Menschenrechte, Gleichberechtigung von Mann und Frau, Presse-, Rede- und Meinungsfreiheit sowie Schutz von religiösen und sexuellen Minderheiten kennt.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Noch kommt dazu, wenn es den Moslems, wie du behauptest, alle so gut in ihrer Religion geht und das jeder radikal oder traditionalistisch auslegt, was machen die dann in Deutschland? Wieso gehen die nicht gleich nach Saudi-Arabien, wo sie ihrer Religion freien Lauf lassen können?



Weil die Verbreitung des Islams Pflicht eines jeden Moslems ist.



Two-Face schrieb:


> 50%, das wären also um die 40 Millionen. Wo kommen die bitte her, wenn in Saudi-Arabien oder im Irak nicht mal 30 Millionen leben?



Du gehst ja auch von Stand jetzt aus. Ich sagte ja auch Demografie plus Einwanderung, dass ist ein schleichender Prozess.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Hast du irgend' eine Statistik, die deine postapokalyptischen Thesen unterstützt? Hat irgendwo schon mal ein Muslim in Deutschland beantragt, das Grundgesetz zu ändern oder versucht den Koran auf Nichtmuslime zu übertragen?



Statistik? Ich gucke mir einfach die Lebenswirklichkeit in islamischen Ländern an. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Und ach ja, bevor ich's vergesse, von dem Moslems gelten 1% als radikal und zählen zur Gruppe der (vom Verfassungsschutz überwachten) Salafisten. Und genau diese 1% sind es, mit denen du andauernd die restlichen Muslime in Deutschland verrechnest, du scherst Radikale zusammen mit friedlichen Gläubigen über einen Kamm. Im Prinzip kann ich mich auch an keinen anders gearteten Post von dir zu diesem Thema erinnern, selbst wenn ein Moslem seinen Glauben nur für sich lebt und den Koran nunmal modern auslegt (sowie das die Kirche mitlerweile mit der Bibel auch tut) passt dir das nicht, dann kamst du mit Sprüchen daher, dass das Kopftuch ja frauenfeindlich ist, oder dass Eltern muslimischer Abstammung in Deutschland ihren Kindern deutsche Namen geben sollen.



Weil es mir um die Ideologie geht, die dahinter steckt. 

Alltagsroutine: Der normale Wahnsinn des Islam - DIE WELT



Two-Face schrieb:


> Das ist für mich keine konstruktive Kritik mehr, das rutscht bei dir immer wieder regelrecht ins islamophobe ab, anders kann man das bei dir schlichtweg nichtmehr beurteilen.



Islamophobie? Wir nennen es Aufklärung! - DIE WELT



cryon1c schrieb:


> Also mich wiedert es an, immer wieder zu lesen wie tief sich die aktuelle Gesellschaft in die rechte Ecke selbst hineinschiebt. Da bin ich froh in einer internationalen Stadt zu wohnen, die LeGiDa nicht folgen wollte und auch zeigt das es anders geht.
> 
> Wann kapieren die gemeinen Deuschen denn, das uns die Ausländer und vor allem die Asylbewerber erst zu unserem Reichtum und dem weltweiten Status geführt haben?
> Wir sind eine Exportnation, die Dinge die wir hier herstellen (inc Waffen, H&K freut sich jedes mal wenns i-wo knallt) - die verkaufen wir an die Leute die so viele hier nicht haben wollen. Nach dem wir ihre Ressourcen ausgesaugt, sie mit Waffen bestückt und teils noch gegeneinander aufgehetzt haben... Da sollten wir damit rechnen das sie herkommen. Aber anstatt uns dafür zu bestrafen, kommen die Leute unbewaffnet und ohne Vorurteile hierher und wollen einfach in Ruhe leben und arbeiten können. Sie kriegen hier aber weder Ruhe noch können sie hier arbeiten.
> ...



Um es kurz zu machen. 

Wenn sie legal kommen, dann hat ja auch niemand ein Problem damit. Warum sollen wir eigentlich illegale Einwanderung gutheißen?

Davon abgesehen, dein Selbsthass auf dein eigenes Land ist erschreckend.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Falls mir jetzt wieder jemand Hass auf andere Kulturen unterstellen will, ich habe nichts gegen andere Kulturen solange sie in ihren Ursprungsland bleiben (Ausnahme sind natürlich die Sorben die hier schon immer leben und damit das Recht dazu haben). Wenn ich Lust auf andere Kulturen habe flieg ich in den Urlaub nach Südeuropa, Russland oder Japan aber ich will sie nicht zwangsweise auf den Straßen meiner Heimatstadt erleben.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Bis der Islam hier irgendwann die Macht hat, dann brauchst du nicht mehr nach Syrien oder in den Irak ziehen. Dann kommt das von ganz alleine.





> Wenn sie legal kommen, dann hat ja auch niemand ein Problem damit.


Gibt es dann einen guten Islam in der EU?


> Warum sollen wir eigentlich illegale Einwanderung gutheißen?


Es könnte aber auch nur sein das die sich outen wenn die in dem Land angekommen sind wohin gerne wollten?


----------



## Leob12 (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Rolk schrieb:


> Wie weltfremd muss man eigentlich sein um das ernst meinen zu können?



Begründe bitte, warum das so weltfremd ist. 



> Würde man den Flüchtlingen erlauben, hier zu arbeiten, selbst wenn es nur Tätigkeiten wären für die keine Ausbildung, nicht mal ein Schulabschluss nötig ist, würde das enorme Gewinne einbringen. Anstatt Steuergelder für sie auszugeben, könnten sie durch ihre Arbeit noch Steuern zahlen.


Zumal sie dann auch noch eine Beschäftigung hätten. Wochenlang mit 20 oder 30 Personen auf engem Raum zusammen zu leben, fernab der Heimat, da entsteht Langeweile und Frustration, wie bei jedem Menschen. Und viele wollen ja irgendetwas machen.


----------



## Nightslaver (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Wieder so ein schönes "Argument", Menschen auf herabwürdigende Weise mit Tieren zu vergleichen. Rechter geht's schon nicht mehr.
> Radikaler sind sie lediglich global betrachtet, dass es auch in Deutschland radikale davon gibt, weiß jeder, aber es sind nunmal 1% - was anderes wäre es, wenn die Zahl im hohen, zweistelligen Bereich wäre, dann könnte man sagen, der Islam sei eine Bedrohung, die es stärker zu überwachen gibt und sich auch im Westen noch deutlich modernisieren müsse. Aber außer den 1% legt keiner bei uns mehr den Koran so radikal aus, wie es gewisse Personen aus dem rechten Spektrum uns immer wieder weiß machen wollen.



So kann man das auch wieder nicht sehen, global gesehen sind 1% Radikale, bei 1,6 Mrd. Gläubigen, immerhin auch schon 16 Millionen radikale Glaubenskämpfer. 
Nur mal zum Vergleich, 1944 besaß die deutsche Wehrmacht, als reguläre Armee, auf ihrem Soll-Höhepunkt, grade mal eine Mannstärke von 10 Millionen Mann.

16 Millionen Radikale sind also schon eine nicht zu unterschätzende Anzahl, somal islamischer Terror etwas ist das nicht lokal ist. Beim IS kämpfen Menschen aus Russland, Deutschland, Frankreich, England, assiatischen Ländern, den USA, usw.

Auch muss man sagen das es in der tat so ist das der Islam dort, wo er neben anderen Religionen eine starke Strömung bildet dazu neigt agressiv gegen andere Religionen vorzugehen, siehe  Sudan (Masaker an Christen), Indien (immer wieder Anschläge muslimischer Terroristen), Indonesien (wo sich muslimische Rebellen mit der Regierung seid Jahren Kämpfe liefern), Phillipinen (wo ebenfalls muslimische Rebellen für einen muslimischen Staat kämpfen).

In all diesen Ländern ist der Islam eine starke religöse Kraft, neben Budismus, Christentum, Hinduismus, ect, trotzdem ist in keinem dieser Länder anscheinend eine friedliche Koexistenz zwischen Islam und anderen Religionen nicht möglich und das obwohl grade die budistisch und hinduistisch geprägten Länder zimlich tolerant gegenüber anderen Religionen sind. 

Wie es in Ländern aussieht in denen der Islam die vorherrschende Religion ist wollen wir garnicht erst anfangen, in nahezu allen diesen Ländern werden andere Religonen, diskreminiert, schickaniert und unterdrückt.
Man muss da nur mal alleine die Türkei nehmen, wo christliche Kirchen von Polizei und Geheimdienst überwacht werden, Christen schickaniert werden und Gotteshäuser einfach geschlossen werden, sowie Spendengelder einfach vom Staat konfiziert werden die teilweise zum Erhalt der Kirchen und Gottenshäuser gedacht sind. 

Quelle: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christenverfolgung#T.C3.BCrkei

In Ägypten sieht es nicht viel besser aus, teilweise ist es dort sogar noch extremer und werden Christen dort einfach von der Bevölkerung ermordet, ohne bestraft zu werden, oder nur lasch.

Quelle: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christenverfolgung#.C3.84gypten

Ich möchte also in der tat eigentlich nicht wissen ob wir ehnliche Probleme nich auch hier erleben würden wenn der Islam mal eine gewisse "Verbreitung" erreichen würde, wobei ich erstmal nur vom besten ausgehen möchte.


----------



## cryon1c (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Stimmt, in Leipzig rennt dafür der Linksradikale Mob rum welcher Autos anzündet Polizisten angreift und politische Angriffe verübt (Firma von Frauke Petry)
> 
> In Ruhe leben nennst du also wenn sie vergewaltigen (Chemnitz) sich verprügeln und abstechen (Dresden, Freiberg, Chemnitz, Schneeberg) oder morden wie in Dresden den Khaled (von einen Landesmann ermordet) oder in Freiberg einen ehemaligen Fußballtrainer (von einen Bosnier ermordet) ?
> 
> ...



Deutschlandfeindlich? Wut? 
Überleg mal was du schreibst. Ich bin hier selbst eingewandert, habe die Hälfte meines Lebens in Kazachstan (ja, ein Land wo man Muslime NICHT mit Scheinwerfer am helligten Tag suchen muss!) und noch über 1 Jahr in Russland gelebt. 
Trotzdem kann ich die Sprache genau so gut wie Einheimische die nie länger als 2-3 Wochen ausserhalb von DE waren, kenne die Gesetze, arbeite und zahle auch meine Steuern + ich bin aktiv und furze nicht nur den Sessel voll. 
Ich kenne die andere Seite und weiß das sie mindestens genau so gut ist wie unsere hier. Aktuell hab ich auch 2 Mitbewohner aus Ägypten, die sind mir sogar lieber als so manch andere "Genossen".

Und sieh dir mal an wieviele Verbrechen von denen verübt werden, die hier oder in den USA geboren wurden. Kriminelle gibt es überall, das juckt mich nicht - wir haben dafür Gesetze, die greifen - egal wo man herkommt. 

Und wenn man merkt - die Löhne sinken, ist das nicht die Schuld der Arbeiter, das ist die Schuld der Arbeitgeber + Politiker, schieb das nicht der Bevölkerung in die Schuhe die so schon ärmer wird (aber nicht das Land selbst!). Die wollen ja arbeiten, Geld haben um sich hier ein ordentliches Leben aufzubauen und ihre Familien unterstützen zu können die KEIN Geld haben. Die haben das letzte Geld zusammengekratzt um eine Person hierher zu bringen die arbeiten kann und will (und hier genug verdienen könnte um dort die ganze Familie durchzufüttern) - die aber nicht arbeiten DARF. Klingelts irgendwo?

Und ehrlich - mir ist der linkradikale Mob deutlich lieber als der rechtsradikale. Ihre Methoden kann man anzweifeln, ihre Beweggründe - eher nicht, ich stehe dahinter. 
Refugees Welcome!


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Deutschlandfeindlich? Wut?
> Überleg mal was du schreibst. Ich bin hier selbst eingewandert, habe die Hälfte meines Lebens in Kazachstan (ja, ein Land wo man Muslime NICHT mit Scheinwerfer am helligten Tag suchen muss!) und noch über 1 Jahr in Russland gelebt.
> Trotzdem kann ich die Sprache genau so gut wie Einheimische die nie länger als 2-3 Wochen ausserhalb von DE waren, kenne die Gesetze, arbeite und zahle auch meine Steuern + ich bin aktiv und furze nicht nur den Sessel voll.
> Ich kenne die andere Seite und weiß das sie mindestens genau so gut ist wie unsere hier. Aktuell hab ich auch 2 Mitbewohner aus Ägypten, die sind mir sogar lieber als so manch andere "Genossen".
> !


Nur weil du Ausländer bist heißt das noch lange nicht das du nicht Deutschlandfeindlich sein kannst ! Rassismus kennt keine Nationailitätsgrenzen.
Nur weil es in Kazachstan so ist, soll es also auch in Deutschland so werden ?
Die meisten Russen die ich kenne sehen das anders.


cryon1c schrieb:


> Und ehrlich - mir ist der linkradikale Mob deutlich lieber als der rechtsradikale. Ihre Methoden kann man anzweifeln, ihre Beweggründe - eher nicht, ich stehe dahinter.
> Refugees Welcome!


Du zeigst immer offener deine Gesinnung, aber mal sehn ob du immer noch so denkst wenn du mal von deinen "Refugees" angepöbelt oder schlimmeres wurdest.


----------



## cryon1c (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Nur weil du Ausländer bist heißt das noch lange nicht das du nicht Deutschlandfeindlich sein kannst ! Rassismus kennt keine Nationailitätsgrenzen.
> Nur weil es in Kazachstan so ist, soll es also auch in Deutschland so werden ?
> Die meisten Russen die ich kenne sehen das anders.
> 
> Du zeigst immer offener deine Gesinnung, aber mal sehn ob du immer noch so denkst wenn du mal von deinen "Refugees" angepöbelt oder schlimmeres wurdest.



Aus "Ausländer" der in Asien 14 Jahre in Ruhe und Frieden, zwischen Muslimen, Christen, Atheisten und sonstigen gelebt hat, kann ich es mir sehr wohl erlauben darüber auch so zu sprechen. 
Was ist denn in Kazachstan schlecht ah? Ein Land welches in Ruhe lebt, sich nirgendwo einmischt, keine Waffen in die Kriesengebiete verkauft und sich bei Themen wie Religionsfreiheit für mich ganz ganz vorne befindet. 
Ich bin nicht Deutschlandfeindlich, ich bin gegen Rassismus und viele andere Sachen die hier schief laufen, z.B. unsere Politik (unter anderem die Finanzpolitik). Da ich gerade in Deutschland lebe, kümmert mich die Situation hier mehr als z.B. in USA. 
Auch in Russland hab ich für meine Ideale und Ziele was gemacht, nur da war ich nicht wahlberechtigt mit meinem Arbeitsvisum.

Und ja, kannst mich in die linke Ecke schieben, genau wie ich einige andere hier offen in die rechte Ecke stelle. 

P.S.: ich nix Ausländer. Ich bin deutsch, mit nachgewiesener Herkunft, nur woanders geboren und aufgewachsen. Ich bin hier wahlberechtigt und DAS hier ist meine Heimat, ob es dir gefällt oder nicht 

P.P.S.: Das Argument mit der illegalen Einwanderung hinkt vorne und hinten. Die Leute würden hier gerne ein Arbeitsvisum bekommen wenn sie denn könnten. 
Dies würde ihnen a) Geld bringen und b) die Peinlichkeiten und das Elend ersparen, welches hier zusammen mit dem Asylverfahren über jeden ergießt der da durch muss.
Mit einem Arbeitsvisum und genug Geld könnten sie hier ohne Probleme wie viele andere Leute leben und arbeiten, einzig ihr Aussehen und die Sprache würden andeuten wo sie herkommen. 
Für den Staat sind diese Arbeiter aber noch mehr Wert als unsere eigenen - man muss sie meist nicht unterstützen, ausbilden usw, sie kommen "fertig" hierher, fangen an zu arbeiten, zahlen Steuern und zahlen auch noch für die Erlaubniss hier arbeiten zu dürfen.


----------



## Amon (11. August 2015)

*AW: 400 Flüchtlinge vor Europas Küste ertrunken - Kaum bis keine Reaktion in den Medien - 400 von ca. 23.000 seit dem Jahr 2000*

Ich zitiere mich einfach mal selbst.



Amon schrieb:


> Redet nur über die Fremdenfeindlichkeit, als hättet ihr nichts damit zu tun. Dabei sind es Medien und Bundesregierung, die ihren Teil dazu beitragen. Ob gewollt oder aus Stümperei, das vermag ich nicht zu sagen. Genau wie Deutschland hat auch jedes andere Land seine Quote an Verbrechern, Schmarotzern, Arschlöchern und anderen unwillkommenen Personen. Das ist unstrittig. Das heißt unter allen die nach Deutschland kommen, befindet sich auch ein gewisser Prozentsatz dieser Personen. Auch das gebietet der gesunde Menschenverstand. Das Problem ist, dass während es inakzeptabel ist, wenn die Ausländerfeinde diese Menschen alle als schlecht generalisieren, finden es die wenigsten Leute in der Politik problematisch, wenn man die gleichen Menschen alle als begrüßenswert bezeichnet. Das Problem ist nur: es sind Individuen. Manche sollten wir tatsächlich mit offenen Armen begrüßen und andere sollten wir auf schnellstem Wege wieder loswerden. Wenn also negative Generalisierung tabu ist, positive aber salonfähig, dann fühlen sich nicht nur die Menschen mit platten Vorurteilen bevormundet, sondenr auch jene, die handfeste negative Erfahrungen gemacht haben. Die Ausländer werden allein für ihre Herkunft auf ein Podest gehoben und jenseits aller Kritik gestellt (z.B. indem die Polizei es vermeidet, die Herkunft von Tätern zu erwähnen). Aber genau das bekämpft keine Ausländerfeindlichkeit, sondern schürt sie. Wie soll man so Jemandem auf Augenhöhe begegnen? Ihn als gleichwertig akzeptieren? Ihn unter sich willkommen heißen? Für Ausländer in Deutschland müssen die exakt gleichen Regeln gelten wie für Deutsche. Wenn Jemand sich wie ein Krimineller benimmt, dann wird er wie ein Krimineller behandelt. Wenn Jemand sich wie ein Arschloch benimmt, dann wird er auch eines genannt. Und nur weil man nicht in diesem Land geboren wurde, hat man nicht mehr Recht darauf, eines von beidem zu sein. Ich bin fest überzeugt, dass ein konsequenterer Umgang mit Ausländern tatsächlich die Ausländerfeindlichkeit senken könnte. Wenn man buchstäblich jeden rein und bleiben lässt, zeigt das nur, dass man auf die Rechte der Einheimischen spuckt. Wenn man sie aber auf eine Stufe mit denen stellt und entsprechend behandelt (und z.B. Gewalttäter einfach mal abschiebt), dann beweist das nur, dass der Rest eben nicht zufällig da ist, oder weil er durch die Maschen der Justiz ist. Sondern weil er es verdient hat, hier zu sein.


----------



## schlumpi13 (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Illegale Einwanderung ist was? Richtig Illegal. Was tun Kriminelle? Richtig Illegales.
> 
> Na merkst du was?



Asyl ist keine illegale Einwanderung!





Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die Durchsetzung geltende Rechts, auch mit Waffengewalt, ist immer noch kein Mord.


Du wolltest doch aber geltendes internationales Recht brechen. Das ist Mord! 




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nein, man kauft sich natürlich kein Visum. Aber man kann eines beantragen (was ich übrigens auch geschrieben habe). Wer sich aber nicht dieser Prozedur stellt und offensichtlich eine kriminelle Absicht hat (Illegale Einwanderung), darf sich halt nicht wundern, wenn er in der Gefahr, in der er sich begibt, umkommt.



...und wievielen Asylberechtigten würde man ein Visum ausstellen. damit sie auf deinem gewünschten Weg bei uns Asyl bekommen würden?
Sie bekämen kein Visum! ...und das weisst du!

Wenn ein Staat Gesetze dafür schafft, dass man eine Illegale Handlung ausüben muss, um von diesem Staat Schutz (Asyl) gewährt zu bekommen, die er als "Rechtsstaat" gewähren will, solltest du dir vielleicht lieber nicht mit "Mordplänen" die Zeit vertreiben, sondern  dich mit der Rechtstaatlichkeit auseinandersetzen!
Was für ein Glück doch die Millionen von Juden hatten, die auch nicht arm waren, als sie aus dem  Nazi-Reich flüchten mussten, dass sie in anderen Ländern Asyl bekommen haben. Hätte man sie stattdessen auch ermorden lassen sollen, weil sie Schutz/Asyl brauchten?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Würden sie legal ins Land einwandern, und nicht mit offensichtlich illegalen Methoden, würden sie auch nicht ertrinken.
> Kausalität.


...und was machst du mit den Flüchtlingen, die so gut schwimmen können, dass sie nicht ertrinken? 
Erschießen, erschlagen, köpfen, erhängen, zu Tode foltern?
-oder haben sie sich das Recht auf Asyl dann verdient oder wie?





Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nein tue ich nicht. Aber illegale Einwanderung.
> 
> Illegales Handel ist nunmal strafbar.


Asyl ist nicht illegal!  -  Mord schon!



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Feindlich, weil sie ohne Genehmigung in fremde Hoheitsgewässer eindringen. Damit sie sind feindliche Schiffe und jeder Staat hat das Recht, sie dementsprechend zu versenken. Zumal ich ja auch schrieb, man sollte die Reihenfolge Auffordern zum Umkehren, Warnschuss, dann versenken, durchführen.



feindlich? - Es sind Flüchtlinge, teilweise sogar Babys und Kleinkinder!
Wenn du zu viele umbringen lässt, dann ist das Völkermord.
Komm bitte mal  langsam wieder zur Besinnung!





Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wir? Ich wusste gar nicht, dass * ich * Libyen bombardiert habe.



Du bist kein Europäer?
Was betreffen dich dann die Flüchtlinge?




Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Wir haben nichts bombardiert sondern  die Amis, Briten und Franzosen ! Und trotzdem sind wir in den Augen von  Leuten wie dir dran schuld ?
> Deutschland hat sich übrigens auch geweigert am 2. Irakkrieg teilzunehmen.


Wir sind Mitglied der EU und der Nato! Die Nato hat diesen Krieg geführt und wir haben die Nato nicht verlassen, weil wir uns von dieser Bombardierung distancieren wollten. Wir haben die Bombardierung nicht einmal verurteilt. Als Mitglied haftet man!

*Aber egal - WIR WAREN BETEILIGT!
*
Krieg in Libyen: Mehr als hundert Deutsche am Nato-Einsatz beteiligt - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## RazorGTX (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Amon schrieb:


> Religion ist das größte Gift für eine Gesellschaft.


Wohl war. Der Anfang allen übels. Ganz gleich welchen Bruder die Leute anbeten.


----------



## Rolk (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Begründe bitte, warum das so weltfremd ist.



Weil 90% davon Bullshit ist. Ich weis gar nicht wo ich anfangen soll, er  verwechselt z.B. ganz offensichtlich Ausländer im Allgemeinen mit Asylbewerbern.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Asyl ist keine illegale Einwanderung!


Doch ist es, wenn man genau weiß das man nicht fliehen muss !





schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Du wolltest doch aber geltendes internationales Recht brechen. Das ist Mord!


Du glaubst also alles was bei Pro Asyl steht und sagst dann das wir mit unzensiert.at unseriöse Quellen nutzen ? Ernsthaft ?




schlumpi13 schrieb:


> ...und wievielen Asylberechtigten würde man ein Visum ausstellen. damit sie auf deinem gewünschten Weg bei uns Asyl bekommen würden?
> Sie bekämen kein Visum! ...und das weisst du!


Das ist mir ehrlich gesagt egal.


schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Wenn ein Staat Gesetze dafür schafft, dass man eine Illegale Handlung ausüben muss, um von diesem Staat Schutz (Asyl) gewährt zu bekommen, die er als "Rechtsstaat" gewähren will, solltest du dir vielleicht lieber nicht mit "Mordplänen" die Zeit vertreiben, sondern  dich mit der Rechtstaatlichkeit auseinandersetzen!
> Was für ein Glück doch die Millionen von Juden hatten, die auch nicht arm waren, als sie aus dem  Nazi-Reich flüchten mussten, dass sie in anderen Ländern Asyl bekommen haben. Hätte man sie stattdessen auch ermorden lassen sollen, weil sie Schutz/Asyl brauchten?


Sag mal geht's noch ? Du vergleichst die Judenverfolgungen mit den Asylanten die hier ständig randalieren und fordern, fordern, fordern, weil sie zu feige waren für ihr Land und ihre Familien zu kämpfen ?
Wäre ich Jude wär ich jetzt beleidigt.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> ...und was machst du mit den Flüchtlingen, die so gut schwimmen können, dass sie nicht ertrinken?
> Erschießen, erschlagen, köpfen, erhängen, zu Tode foltern?
> -oder haben sie sich das Recht auf Asyl dann verdient oder wie?



Das sind eher Sachen die sie mit uns anstellen wollen wenn sie dann die Mehrheit sind.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Asyl ist nicht illegal!  -  Mord schon!


Komm, räume dein Haus für Flüchtlinge und diene ihnen einfach mit deinen Schuldgefühlen, aber zwing uns anderen es nicht auf!




schlumpi13 schrieb:


> feindlich? - Es sind Flüchtlinge, teilweise sogar Babys und Kleinkinder!
> Wenn du zu viele umbringen lässt, dann ist das Völkermord.
> Komm bitte mal  langsam wieder zur Besinnung!


Ich sehe da keine Kleinkinder, sondern nur wehrfähige Schwarzafrikaner die vor dem Wehrdienst fliehen oder die auf unseren Reichtum aus sind.






schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Du bist kein Europäer?
> Was betreffen dich dann die Flüchtlinge?


Kollektivschuld wendest du nur bei Europäern und Deutschen an oder ?




schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Wir sind Mitglied der EU und der Nato! Die Nato hat diesen Krieg geführt und wir haben die Nato nicht verlassen, weil wir uns von dieser Bombardierung distancieren wollten. Wir haben die Bombardierung nicht einmal verurteilt. Als Mitglied haftet man!
> 
> *Aber egal - WIR WAREN BETEILIGT!
> *
> Krieg in Libyen: Mehr als hundert Deutsche am Nato-Einsatz beteiligt - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Diese Schuldkomplexe von einigen Deutschen sind echt nicht mehr normal. Hab noch nie so einen Selbsthass gesehen.


----------



## Poulton (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Interessante Fundstücke:  Wie sich die Zeiten gleichen | rbb Rundfunk Berlin-Brandenburg
Übersiedler: Die Sau fliegen lassen - DER SPIEGEL 50/1989
Umfrage zu DDR Übersiedlern - November 1989 - SFB

Früher: Angst vor Flüchtlingen und Aussiedlern aus der ehemaligen DDR, u.a. weil ein paar nicht so helle Leuchten drunter waren. Heute: Angst vor Flüchtlingen aus anderen Teilen der Welt, u.a. weil auch dort ein paar nicht so helle Leuchten drunter sind.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Poulton schrieb:


> Früher: Angst vor Flüchtlingen und Aussiedlern aus der ehemaligen DDR, u.a. weil ein paar nicht so helle Leuchten drunter waren. Heute: Angst vor Flüchtlingen aus anderen Teilen der Welt, u.a. weil auch dort ein paar nicht so helle Leuchten drunter sind.


Nur haben die meisten DDR-Flüchtlinge dann nicht fordernd randaliert. Die meisten sind damals sowieso zu ihren Familien in den Westen geflohen und nicht mit den Ziel ihre Kultur in der ganzen Welt zu verbreiten !


----------



## Kaaruzo (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Und ehrlich - mir ist der linkradikale Mob deutlich lieber als der rechtsradikale. Ihre Methoden kann man anzweifeln, ihre Beweggründe - eher nicht, ich stehe dahinter.



Radikalität, egal welcher Seite, ist nie gut.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Refugees Welcome!



Legal ja. Illegal nein.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Das Argument mit der illegalen Einwanderung hinkt vorne und hinten. Die Leute würden hier gerne ein Arbeitsvisum bekommen wenn sie denn könnten.



Und wenn sie keins bekommen, dann haben sie das zu akzeptieren. Fertig. 



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Asyl ist keine illegale Einwanderung!



Nein, aber Plätze auf Schleuserschiffe schon.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Du wolltest doch aber geltendes internationales Recht brechen. Das ist Mord!



Du kannst noch so oft Mord rufen, jeder Staat hat das Recht seine Außengrenzen zu schützen, auch mit Waffengewalt. 



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> ...und wievielen Asylberechtigten würde man ein Visum ausstellen. damit sie auf deinem gewünschten Weg bei uns Asyl bekommen würden?
> Sie bekämen kein Visum! ...und das weisst du!



Und wer kein Visum bekommt, hat Pech gehabt. Oder darf ich auch illegal in ein fremdes Land einreisen, wenn ich vorher kein Visum bekommen habe?



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Wenn ein Staat Gesetze dafür schafft, dass man eine Illegale Handlung ausüben muss, um von diesem Staat Schutz (Asyl) gewährt zu bekommen, die er als "Rechtsstaat" gewähren will, solltest du dir vielleicht lieber nicht mit "Mordplänen" die Zeit vertreiben, sondern  dich mit der Rechtstaatlichkeit auseinandersetzen!



Zumal die Leute sowieso keinen Anspruch auf Asyl hier haben. Wo landen die meisten denn? In Italien oder Griechenland. Sichere EU-Drittstaaten. Ergo ist die Einreise nach Deutschland Illegal. 

Und in fast allen Fällen war sie schon nach Italien oder Griechenland. Weil sie auf illegalen Wege (Schleuser) erfolgte.

Warum hast du so viel Mitleid mit Kriminellen?



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Was für ein Glück doch die Millionen von Juden hatten, die auch nicht arm waren, als sie aus dem  Nazi-Reich flüchten mussten, dass sie in anderen Ländern Asyl bekommen haben. Hätte man sie stattdessen auch ermorden lassen sollen, weil sie Schutz/Asyl brauchten?



Achja, ein Holocaustvergleich. Wenn man nicht mindestens ein Vergleich mit dem Dritten Reich hat, macht die Diskussion kein spaß. Godwins Law lässt grüßen.

PS: Ist mir irgendwas entgangen, welcher Staat in Afrika oder Asien betreibt denn aktuelle ein Vernichtungsprogramm, dass qualitativ oder quantitativ ansatzweise mit dem Holocaust vergleichbar wäre?

PS: Die Juden waren aber auch tatsächlich politisch verfolgt und eben keine Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> ...und was machst du mit den Flüchtlingen, die so gut schwimmen können, dass sie nicht ertrinken?
> Erschießen, erschlagen, köpfen, erhängen, zu Tode foltern?
> 
> -oder haben sie sich das Recht auf Asyl dann verdient oder wie?



Also wer so gut schwimmt, dass er tatsächlich die Küste erreicht, denn würde ich selber aufnehmen 



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Asyl ist nicht illegal!  -  Mord schon!



Asyl ist nicht illegal. Illegale Einwanderung schon.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> feindlich? - Es sind Flüchtlinge, teilweise sogar Babys und Kleinkinder!
> Wenn du zu viele umbringen lässt, dann ist das Völkermord.
> Komm bitte mal  langsam wieder zur Besinnung!



Ach es sind keine feindlichen Schiffe? Also sind die Schiffsbewegungen mit Italien und Griechenland abgestimmt, und die Schiffe haben eine Genehmigung die Hoheitsgewässer dieser Länder zu befahren, ja?



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Du bist kein Europäer?
> Was betreffen dich dann die Flüchtlinge?



Nochmal * ich * habe Libyen nicht bombardiert. Oder bin ich neuerdings Kampfpilot?


----------



## Nightslaver (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Poulton schrieb:


> Interessante Fundstücke:  Wie sich die Zeiten gleichen | rbb Rundfunk Berlin-Brandenburg
> Übersiedler: Die Sau fliegen lassen - DER SPIEGEL 50/1989
> Umfrage zu DDR Übersiedlern - November 1989 - SFB
> 
> Früher: Angst vor Flüchtlingen und Aussiedlern aus der ehemaligen DDR, u.a. weil ein paar nicht so helle Leuchten drunter waren. Heute: Angst vor Flüchtlingen aus anderen Teilen der Welt, u.a. weil auch dort ein paar nicht so helle Leuchten drunter sind.



Tja, und scheinbar hat auch der Westen Deutschlands sein früheres Feindbild nicht verloren:



> Do 22.01.2015 | 22:00 | Kontraste
> 
> ....
> 
> _Wie sich die Szenen gleichen:  Gestern die Angst vor Übersiedlern aus der DDR_*, heute sind es ehemalige  DDR-Bürger, die sich gegen neue Zuwanderer stellen und bei Pegida wütend  vorneweg mitmarschieren.*



Was soll man noch dazu sagen, die Ostdeutschen haben Angst vor Zuwanderern, die Westdeutschen wollen kein Flüchtlingsheim in ihrer Gemeinde, weil wie vor 26 Jahren der Ausblick und Frieden gestört werden könnte (ach moment das kehrt man ja lieber unter den Tepich) und natürlich ist es für den Westdeutschen auch ganz klar das der Ostdeutsche nach wie vor dümmer als man selbst ist, weil ja nur der Ostdeutsche in der ersten Reihe von Pegida marschiert.
Na blos gut das es in Bonn, Köln, Kassel, Düsseldorf, Hanover, Altdorf bei Nürnberg, Karlsruhe, Wuppertal, Oldenburg, Frankfurt am Main, München und vielen weiteren westdeutschen Städten keine Demonstrationen von Pegida stattfanden, oder oh ich vergass, vermutlich hat die DDR-Führung, äh Pegidaführung, extra für da nur Ostdeutsche hinkarren lassen, westdeutsche Bürger gabs dort 110%ig nicht! Die wären für sowas ja auch zu moralisch und interlektuell überlegen. 

Vorurteile sterben halt leider nie aus... 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Du kannst noch so oft Mord rufen, jeder Staat hat das Recht seine Außengrenzen zu schützen, auch mit Waffengewalt.



Und du kannst in dem Fall noch so oft rufen es ist keiner, als das damals festgelegt wurde hat dabei sicher niemand an Flüchtlinge / Völkerwanderungen gedacht sondern in erster Linie an bewaffnete Kräfte die die Grenzen des eigenen Landes bedrohen. 
Ein Flüchtling bedroht aber nunmal keine Grenzen, was sein illegales einreisen zwar auch nicht legaler macht, aber sicher keine Rechtfertigung dafür ist ihn einfach abzuknallen.


----------



## Two-Face (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Hab ich das gefordert?


Du willst unseren Kontinent von Anhängern einer mittelalterlichen Ideoloige fernhalten.
Das sieht nicht nach sehr viel Spielraum für Interpretationen aus, entweder es gibt "Anhänger mittelalterlicher Ideologien" oder nicht.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Bis der Islam hier irgendwann die Macht hat, dann brauchst du nicht mehr nach Syrien oder in den Irak ziehen. Dann kommt das von ganz alleine.


Und wieso sollte der Islam hier irgendwann die Macht übernehmen? 
Deine Phrasen klingen immernoch wie die eines NPD-Flyers, paranoider, islamophober und vorurteilsvoller geht's schon gar nicht mehr.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> So wie bisher. Die größten Lieferanten für unser Erdöl sind Russland, Norwegen und Großbritannien.
> 
> Ansonsten sind die USA zu einem großen Exporteur geworden:
> 
> Fracking-Boom: USA exportieren wieder Öl in großem Stil - DIE WELT


Da ist wieder die Frage: Reicht das dauerhaft? Keine Erdölquelle währt ewig und wie lange die USA noch ihr Öl exportieren, kann auch keiner sagen, es braucht nur irgend' ein konservativer Republikaner an die Macht kommen, der sagt "wir horten ab sofort wieder, alles andere ist nicht unser Problem".
Und wenn einer boykottiert, reicht das nicht, da müssen schon alle Staaten mitmachen, auch die die nicht zum "Westen" gehören..


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Natürlich darf ich nicht, auf der Straße mit meiner Waffe rumlaufen. Und ich habe meine WBK auch nicht weil mich Verteidigen will, sondern weil ich Sportschütze bin.


Öhm, das klang aber vorher noch anders:


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Habe ich bereits getan, dann die derzeitige Regierung weder in der Lage noch gewillt ist, mich als Bürger dieses Landes zu schützen.





Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Weil „unsere“ Moslems (schöner Begriff übrigens) nicht repräsentativ sind
> 
> Religion: Der Terror kommt aus dem Herzen des Islam - DIE WELT


Habe ich behauptet, dass unsere Moslems representativ für alle anderen wären? 
Ich habe nirgendwo schöngeredet, wie es im Irak, Saudi-Arabien, Syrien oder Pakistan aussieht, allerdings sind deren Moslems auch nicht representativ für unsere.
Ich sage übrigens "unsere" Moslems, weil ich schlichtweg zu faul bin um jedes mal "Die in Deutschland lebenden Muslime" zu schreiben. Da das dir aber wieder zu islamfreundlich klingt, ist mir klar, aber auch egal.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Demografie plus Einwanderung.


Komisch, in keiner Statistik für demografische Entwicklung lese ich irgendwo was von 50, oder gar 20% islamischen Bevölkerungsanteil ab zu dem Zeitpunkt heraus.
Die letzte Zahl, die ich im Kopf hatte, war irgendwas mit 7% im Jahr 2030.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn wir 50% Moslems haben, werden natürlich auch entsprechend viele in Politik und Wirtschaft sein. Denkst du ernsthaft, dann gibt es hier immer noch Demokratie?
> Wenn ja, dann nenn mir mal bitte ein islamisches Land, was vergleichbare Demokratie, Menschenrechte, Gleichberechtigung von Mann und Frau, Presse-, Rede- und Meinungsfreiheit sowie Schutz von religiösen und sexuellen Minderheiten kennt.


Angenommen es wären wirklich deine 50%, wären das dann alles rückschrittige, Radikale? Wenn du weiterhin mit den 1% rechnest, wären das dann ca. 400.000 - reichen diese für eine neue Weltordnung denn überhaupt aus?
Außerdem: 50% sind nunmal nur die Hälfte - glaubst du allen ernstes, dass sich die Deutsche Politik radikale Änderungen hinsichtlich ihrer Meinungsfreiheit, die sie immerhin seit dem Ende es 3. Reiches gewohnt ist, so mal schnell mir nicht dir nichts, hinnimmt? 
Ich stelle mir das schon so vor, Islamisten in der Union . Islamisten als Parteiführung in einer Regierungspartei, wie absurd ist das denn? Der CSU würden die Augen rausfallen und der Verfassungschutz würde bei Forderungen, nach z.B. der Scharia, an die Decke springen. Was glaubst du, warum gewisse, radikale Parteien in Deutschland verboten sind? 
In Deutschland gilt das Völkerrecht, welcher Islamist will das abschaffen? Wer wählt denn so einen vermeintlichen, westlichen, islamistischen Diktator? Welche Lobby stellt sich hinter ihn und verschafft ihm die nötigen, innerparteilichen Stimmen? 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Weil die Verbreitung des Islams Pflicht eines jeden Moslems ist.


Sagt welche radikale Auffassung des Korans? 
In der Bibel steht auch, dass du dir keinen runterholen darfst, deine Ehe nicht brechen darfst, und keine anderen Götter verehren sollst. 
In der Gebrauchsanweisung für meinen Rasierapparat steht auch, dass ich die Klingen nach regelmäßiger Benutzung nach spätestens 150 Tagen auswechseln muss, in Kochrezepten steht, dass man exakt 5,5g von Zutat XY in den Brei rühren muss.
Wer sich daran hält oder nicht, das bleibt jedem selber überlassen.

Religion ist Auslegungssache, du kannst auch die Bibel radikal auslegen, so wie das immernoch gewisse Spinner in den USA tun.

Darüberhinaus ist mir noch kein Moslem aufgefallen, der mich für den Islam begeistern wollte oder mir als "Ungläubiger" mit dem Tod gedroht hat. 
Was mir dagegen regelmäßig passiert, sind irgendwelche älteren Herrschaften, die auf der Straße konservativ-christliche Flyer verteilen oder so ganz komische Kumpanen, die an meiner Haustür klingeln und "einen Moment über Gott reden wollen".



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Du gehst ja auch von Stand jetzt aus. Ich sagte ja auch Demografie plus Einwanderung, dass ist ein schleichender Prozess.


Es lässt sich aber nunmal an keiner Hochrechnung ausmachen, dass wir im Jahr XY 20, 30 oder gar 50% islamischen Bevölkerungsanteil haben. Das ist nur deine krude Behauptung, basierend unüberlegter Reaktionskritk.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Statistik? Ich gucke mir einfach die Lebenswirklichkeit in islamischen Ländern an.


Richtig, die du nicht mit einem beliebigen, westlichem Land vergleichen kannst. Wenn die hier solche Zustände wollen, wären die schon längst alle zu den Salafisten gegangen.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Weil es mir um die Ideologie geht, die dahinter steckt.
> Alltagsroutine: Der normale Wahnsinn des Islam - DIE WELT
> Islamophobie? Wir nennen es Aufklärung! - DIE WELT


Und was hat das jetzt mit eingebürgerten, integrierten Moslems zu tun? Wurden die durch die angebliche Hassideologie hinter dem Islam verroht? Was daran untermauert deine äußerst voreingenommenen Behauptungen von vor einiger Zeit, die Frauen sollen alle ihre Kopftücher abnehmen oder ihren Kindern deutsche Namen geben? Wird jemand zum Terrorist, nur weil er "Mehmet" heißt?


----------



## Leob12 (11. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Rolk schrieb:


> Weil 90% davon Bullshit ist. Ich weis gar nicht wo ich anfangen soll, er  verwechselt z.B. ganz offensichtlich Ausländer im Allgemeinen mit Asylbewerbern.



90% Bullshit, wieder sehr gehaltvoll an Argumenten. Bist du so oder stellst du dich so? 
Man merkt es ziemlich oft wenn irgendwelche Menschen, die eher Pro-Asyl oder ausländerfreundlich, ohne Argumente einfach mit Schimpfwörtern oder anderen dämlichen Phrasen bedacht werden. Ganz egal ob nun weltfremd, Bullshit, blauäugig, ist alles das gleiche, nämlich kein Argument. 

Dann sei doch so gut und kläre ihn auf. Ich könnte dich auch einfach als intellektuell nicht auf der Höhe bezeichnen. Oh ja, das würde mir viel bringen und der Diskussion erst, Kindergartenniveau wäre das.


----------



## schlumpi13 (12. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Doch ist es, wenn man genau weiß das man nicht fliehen muss !



Das hast du nicht zu entscheiden, sondern diejenigen, die die Asyl-Anträge bearbeiten!



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Du glaubst also alles was bei Pro Asyl steht und sagst dann das wir mit unzensiert.at unseriöse Quellen nutzen ? Ernsthaft ?



Was bist du denn für einer?
Ich habe so etwas nie ausgesagt!
Kann ich mir aussuchen, ob das jetzt ein plumpes Anpöbeln war oder doch nur eine Verwechslung?




Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Das ist mir ehrlich gesagt egal.



....ging ja auch nicht an dich! 




Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Sag mal geht's noch ? Du vergleichst die Judenverfolgungen mit den Asylanten die hier ständig randalieren und fordern, fordern, fordern, weil sie zu feige waren für ihr Land und ihre Familien zu kämpfen ?
> Wäre ich Jude wär ich jetzt beleidigt.



Sagt jemand, der viele Flüchtlinge ermorden möchte, weil er Angst vor ihnen hat!




Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Das sind eher Sachen die sie mit uns anstellen wollen wenn sie dann die Mehrheit sind.



Du kannst ja einen Asyl-Antrag in den USA stellen, wenn du die Hosen voll hast. 




Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Komm, räume dein Haus für Flüchtlinge und diene ihnen einfach mit deinen Schuldgefühlen, aber zwing uns anderen es nicht auf!



Mörder gehören ins Gefängnis! 
...wäre dann dein Haus frei?




Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Ich sehe da keine Kleinkinder, sondern nur wehrfähige Schwarzafrikaner die vor dem Wehrdienst fliehen oder die auf unseren Reichtum aus sind.




Wer hat Angst vorm schwarzen Mann? - DU! 

Sag bloß, du bist so einer, der hier die "weiße Rasse" schützen muss? 




Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Kollektivschuld wendest du nur bei Europäern und Deutschen an oder ?



...nee, auch bei Nordamerikanern, Pinguinen, Quallen und Ameisen. 




Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Diese Schuldkomplexe von einigen Deutschen sind echt nicht mehr normal. Hab noch nie so einen Selbsthass gesehen.



Damit legitimierst du weder deine Fremdenfeindlichkeit, noch deine perfiden Gedanken!




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nein, aber Plätze auf Schleuserschiffe schon.



Schleuserschiffe und Sitzplätze sind genauso wenig illegal, wie Stühle, Schränke, Spielzeugautos oder Waschmittel!
Schleuser begehen strafbare Handlungen. Was kann das Schiff dafür, was  vielleicht sogar vorher einem armen Fischer gehört hat, dem es geklaut  wurde?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Du kannst noch so oft Mord rufen, jeder Staat hat das Recht seine Außengrenzen zu schützen, auch mit Waffengewalt.



Ich wusste es doch, dass die DDR kein "Unrechtsstaat" war.
Na klar, bauen wir doch den "Antifaschistischen" Schutzwall und die Selbstschußanlagen wieder auf und errichten Todesstreifen!

Ist es das, was du dir wünschst?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und wer kein Visum bekommt, hat Pech gehabt. Oder darf ich auch illegal  in ein fremdes Land einreisen, wenn ich vorher kein Visum bekommen  habe?



Die Kampfpiloten der Nato, die Luftangriffe fliegen/geflogen sind,  von  wo die Flüchtlinge zu uns nun herkommen, haben/hatten ganz sicher kein  Visum, waren also illegal dort.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Zumal die Leute sowieso keinen Anspruch auf Asyl hier haben. Wo landen  die meisten denn? In Italien oder Griechenland. Sichere EU-Drittstaaten.  Ergo ist die Einreise nach Deutschland Illegal.
> 
> Und in fast allen Fällen war sie schon nach Italien oder Griechenland. Weil sie auf illegalen Wege (Schleuser) erfolgte.
> 
> Warum hast du so viel Mitleid mit Kriminellen?



Ich habe Mitleid mit Opfern unserer Nato-Bombenangriffe und Farb-Revolutionen. 
*Flucht vor Krieg, Vertreibung und Verfolgung sind essentielle Bestandteile von Asyl!*

Wieso bist du so perfide und willst Flüchtlinge umbringen?





Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Achja, ein Holocaustvergleich. Wenn man nicht mindestens ein Vergleich  mit dem Dritten Reich hat, macht die Diskussion kein spaß. Godwins Law  lässt grüßen.
> 
> PS: Ist mir irgendwas entgangen, welcher Staat in Afrika oder Asien  betreibt denn aktuelle ein Vernichtungsprogramm, dass qualitativ oder  quantitativ ansatzweise mit dem Holocaust vergleichbar wäre?
> 
> PS: Die Juden waren aber auch tatsächlich politisch verfolgt und eben keine Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge.



Habe ich das jemals ausgesagt?
Menschen, die aus Kriegsgebieten flüchten müssen, haben ein Recht auf Asyl!

Warst du nicht derjenige, der in einem anderen Thread so gezielt darauf verwies, dass die USA Konzentrationslager betreibe?




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Asyl ist nicht illegal. Illegale Einwanderung schon.



Um Asyl zu beantragen, muss man zwangsläufig in das betreffende Land einreisen! Das ist keine illegale Einwanderung!
Einwanderer beantragen kein Asyl!




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ach es sind keine feindlichen Schiffe? Also sind die Schiffsbewegungen  mit Italien und Griechenland abgestimmt, und die Schiffe haben eine  Genehmigung die Hoheitsgewässer dieser Länder zu befahren, ja?



Was interessieren dich "die Schiffsbewegungen mit Italien und  Griechenland"?  Es sind Flüchtlinge und keine feindliche ausländische  Marine!

Was macht eigentlich unser Millitär völkerrechtswidrig in anderen Ländern?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nochmal * ich * habe Libyen nicht bombardiert. Oder bin ich neuerdings Kampfpilot?



Ich habe Frau Merkel auch nicht gewählt und sie ist Kanzlerin.


----------



## S754 (12. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ich finds witzig, wie hier gestritten wird - eine normale Diskussion ist das schon lange nicht mehr.


----------



## Rolk (12. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Leob12 schrieb:


> 90% Bullshit, wieder sehr gehaltvoll an Argumenten. Bist du so oder stellst du dich so?
> Man merkt es ziemlich oft wenn irgendwelche Menschen, die eher Pro-Asyl oder ausländerfreundlich, ohne Argumente einfach mit Schimpfwörtern oder anderen dämlichen Phrasen bedacht werden. Ganz egal ob nun weltfremd, Bullshit, blauäugig, ist alles das gleiche, nämlich kein Argument.
> 
> Dann sei doch so gut und kläre ihn auf. Ich könnte dich auch einfach als intellektuell nicht auf der Höhe bezeichnen. Oh ja, das würde mir viel bringen und der Diskussion erst, Kindergartenniveau wäre das.



Was willst du denn von mir? Soll ich seinen post in 20 Einzelzitate zerpflücken und mit irgendwelchen Links verlinken? Dafür ist mir meine Zeit zu schade und ich mache es lieber kurz: 90% von seinem post sind Schwachsinn mit dem ich mich absolut nicht anfreunden kann. Erinnert mich an meine Schwester. Kurz nach dem Abi war sie genauso weltfremd drauf, das hat sich mittlerweile aber gegeben.


----------



## Poulton (12. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Da sich hier ja öfters mal darüber beschwert wird, dass Flüchtlinge ein Handy haben (wie können die nur  ): Handy-Markt boomt in Afrika: Deshalb besitzt fast jeder Flüchtling ein eigenes Smartphone - Deutschland - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten


----------



## Threshold (12. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ist auch teurer, ganz Afrika mit Festnetzanschlüssen auszustatten.
Handy Masten bauen ist preiswerter.


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Du willst unseren Kontinent von Anhängern einer mittelalterlichen Ideoloige fernhalten.
> Das sieht nicht nach sehr viel Spielraum für Interpretationen aus, entweder es gibt "Anhänger mittelalterlicher Ideologien" oder nicht.



Ausweisen z.b.? Warum muss es immer gleich „Mistgabeln und Fackeln“ sein? Oder wie die Schweiz, ein Minarettverbot (am besten gleich um ein Moscheeverbot erweitert)



Two-Face schrieb:


> Und wieso sollte der Islam hier irgendwann die Macht übernehmen?







Two-Face schrieb:


> Da ist wieder die Frage: Reicht das dauerhaft? Keine Erdölquelle währt ewig und wie lange die USA noch ihr Öl exportieren, kann auch keiner sagen, es braucht nur irgend' ein konservativer Republikaner an die Macht kommen, der sagt "wir horten ab sofort wieder, alles andere ist nicht unser Problem".



Wenn keine Erdölquelle ewig währt, gilt das auch für die der islamischen Länder. Und Republikaner denken an erstes an die Wirtschaft. Und Öl zu exportieren ist gut für die Wirtschaft 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Und wenn einer boykottiert, reicht das nicht, da müssen schon alle Staaten mitmachen, auch die die nicht zum "Westen" gehören.



Die großen Industriestaaten würden schon reichen.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Öhm, das klang aber vorher noch anders:



Die Selbstverteidigung ist ein Nebenaspekt. Da man aber in Deutschland (im Gegensatz zu anderen Ländern) aber mit der Begründung „Selbstverteidigung“ keine WBK bekommt, bin ich Sportschütze geworden.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Habe ich behauptet, dass unsere Moslems representativ für alle anderen wären?
> Ich habe nirgendwo schöngeredet, wie es im Irak, Saudi-Arabien, Syrien oder Pakistan aussieht, allerdings sind deren Moslems auch nicht representativ für unsere.
> Ich sage übrigens "unsere" Moslems, weil ich schlichtweg zu faul bin um jedes mal "Die in Deutschland lebenden Muslime" zu schreiben. Da das dir aber wieder zu islamfreundlich klingt, ist mir klar, aber auch egal.



Es geht auch nicht um die Moslems, sondern um den Islam. Und der zeigt seine wahres Gesicht sehr deutlich. Du solltest die Quellen, die man dir anbietet auch schon lesen.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Komisch, in keiner Statistik für demografische Entwicklung lese ich irgendwo was von 50, oder gar 20% islamischen Bevölkerungsanteil ab zu dem Zeitpunkt heraus.
> Die letzte Zahl, die ich im Kopf hatte, war irgendwas mit 7% im Jahr 2030.



Demografie + Einwanderung. Hier in dem Zusammenhang ganz interessant:

â€¢ Asylbewerber in Deutschland nach ReligionszugehÃ¶rigkeit 2014 | Statistik



Two-Face schrieb:


> Angenommen es wären wirklich deine 50%, wären das dann alles rückschrittige, Radikale? Wenn du weiterhin mit den 1% rechnest, wären das dann ca. 400.000 - reichen diese für eine neue Weltordnung denn überhaupt aus?



Der Islam ist rückständig. Wenn du die Quellen nicht liest, hat das alles keinen Sinn. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Außerdem: 50% sind nunmal nur die Hälfte - glaubst du allen ernstes, dass sich die Deutsche Politik radikale Änderungen hinsichtlich ihrer Meinungsfreiheit, die sie immerhin seit dem Ende es 3. Reiches gewohnt ist, so mal schnell mir nicht dir nichts, hinnimmt?



Fiktives Beispiel, wenn 50% der Bevölkerung Nazis wäre, denkst du dann Deutschland würde noch eine Demokratie bleiben?

Sobald sich undemokratische Gruppen an die Macht gebracht haben, ist es in der Regel zu spät. Weil diese Gruppen, dann daraufhin arbeiten, diese Macht zu erhalten.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich stelle mir das schon so vor, Islamisten in der Union . Islamisten als Parteiführung in einer Regierungspartei, wie absurd ist das denn? Der CSU würden die Augen rausfallen und der Verfassungschutz würde bei Forderungen, nach z.B. der Scharia, an die Decke springen. Was glaubst du, warum gewisse, radikale Parteien in Deutschland verboten sind?



Bei 50% Moslems in Deutschland, besteht auch die Parteibasis statistisch aus 50% Moslems. Und die würden dann dafür sorgen.



Two-Face schrieb:


> In Deutschland gilt das Völkerrecht, welcher Islamist will das abschaffen? Wer wählt denn so einen vermeintlichen, westlichen, islamistischen Diktator? Welche Lobby stellt sich hinter ihn und verschafft ihm die nötigen, innerparteilichen Stimmen?



Die Basis der Partei.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Sagt welche radikale Auffassung des Korans?



Der Koran einfach. 

Religion: Der Terror kommt aus dem Herzen des Islam - DIE WELT



Two-Face schrieb:


> Richtig, die du nicht mit einem beliebigen, westlichem Land vergleichen kannst. Wenn die hier solche Zustände wollen, wären die schon längst alle zu den Salafisten gegangen.



Es wäre dann aber kein westliches Land mehr. Nochmal lies doch einfach die Quellen. Der Islam ist in seiner Form nicht mit unserer Demokratie kompatibel. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Was daran untermauert deine äußerst voreingenommenen Behauptungen von vor einiger Zeit, die Frauen sollen alle ihre Kopftücher abnehmen oder ihren Kindern deutsche Namen geben? Wird jemand zum Terrorist, nur weil er "Mehmet" heißt?



Könntest du mir diese Stelle bitten zeigen, wo ich das behauptet habe? Ansonsten lass die Unterstellung.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Schleuserschiffe und Sitzplätze sind genauso wenig illegal, wie Stühle, Schränke, Spielzeugautos oder Waschmittel!



Richtig, aber die Teilnahme an illegalen Handlungen ist es definitiv.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Schleuser begehen strafbare Handlungen. Was kann das Schiff dafür, was  vielleicht sogar vorher einem armen Fischer gehört hat, dem es geklaut  wurde?



Und die Inanspruchnahme sowie die Bezahlung für illegale Dienstleistungen (Schleuserei) sind auch illegal.

Oder würdest du, wenn ich einen Auftragsmörder bezahle, auch nur den Auftragsmörder bestrafen, weil der ja die illegale Handlung begangen hat? 



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Ich wusste es doch, dass die DDR kein "Unrechtsstaat" war.



Wenn Nazivergleich langweilig werden, kommen also DDR-Vergleich. Wie nennen wir das jetzt? Godwins Law 2.0?



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Na klar, bauen wir doch den "Antifaschistischen" Schutzwall und die Selbstschußanlagen wieder auf und errichten Todesstreifen!



Ich wusste gar nicht, dass die DDR auf illegale Einwandere geschossen hat. Danke, dass du mich aufgeklärt hast.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Ist es das, was du dir wünschst?



Nein.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Die Kampfpiloten der Nato, die Luftangriffe fliegen/geflogen sind,  von  wo die Flüchtlinge zu uns nun herkommen, haben/hatten ganz sicher kein  Visum, waren also illegal dort.


 
Richtig, habe ich das irgendwo bestritten?



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Ich habe Mitleid mit Opfern unserer Nato-Bombenangriffe und Farb-Revolutionen.



â€¢ HauptherkunftslÃ¤nder von Asylbewerbern 2015 | Statistik

Außer Afghanistan (wo die Bundeswehr war) ist keines der Länder von uns bombardiert worden. Ergo müssten deiner Logik der Sippenhaft, eher die USA in Regress genommen werden.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> *Flucht vor Krieg, Vertreibung und Verfolgung sind essentielle Bestandteile von Asyl!*



Krieg nein und Vertreibung und Verfolgung nur wenn sie von staatlicher Seite aus sind.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Wieso bist du so perfide und willst Flüchtlinge umbringen?



Liest du eigentlich meine Posts? Ich sagte, zum Umkehren auffordern (erste Chance), dann Warnschuss (zweite Chance), dann erst Versenken (Chance vertan).

Ergo hätten die illegalen Einwanderer zwei Chancen umzukehren. 




schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Habe ich das jemals ausgesagt?
> Menschen, die aus Kriegsgebieten flüchten müssen, haben ein Recht auf Asyl!



Krieg ist kein Asylgrund. 



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Warst du nicht derjenige, der in einem anderen Thread so gezielt darauf verwies, dass die USA Konzentrationslager betreibe?



Wie du so schön festgestellt hast, in einem anderen Thread. Wenn du ein Problem mit meiner Formulierung hast, sprich mich in dem anderen Thread darauf an.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Um Asyl zu beantragen, muss man zwangsläufig in das betreffende Land einreisen! Das ist keine illegale Einwanderung!



Ach 5000 Dollar an einen Schleuser zu zahlen, ist also plötzlich legal? Danke für die Aufklärung.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Was interessieren dich "die Schiffsbewegungen mit Italien und  Griechenland"?



Wenn diese Länder keine Genehmigung für das Befahren ihrer Hoheitsgewässer gibt, dann ist es illegal. 



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Es sind Flüchtlinge und keine feindliche ausländische  Marine!



Illegales Eindringen in fremde Hoheitsgewässer setzt auch keine ausländische Marine voraus, sondern das man in die Hoheitsgewässer fährt, ohne Genehmigung des betreffenden Staates.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Was macht eigentlich unser Millitär völkerrechtswidrig in anderen Ländern?



https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Auslandseinsätze_der_Bundeswehr

In welchem Land hält sich die Bundeswehr völkerrechtswidrig auf?



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Ich habe Frau Merkel auch nicht gewählt und sie ist Kanzlerin.



Ich auch nicht, aber die Mehrheit hat es getan. Nennt sich Demokratie. Was willst du mir jetzt damit sagen?


----------



## BlackAcetal (12. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ich verfolge diese Unterhaltung schon lange und muss sagen, kann man einfach einen Mittelweg zwischen links und rechts finden?
Wenn man nicht dafür ist, dass ,,Asylanten" ins Land einreisen ist man gleich ein Nazi und so ist es genau andersrum, so wie ich das bis jetzt mitbekommen habe.

Meine Meinung ist ja, dass man strengere Regeln einführen sollte. Ich habe streng gläubige Moslems direkt neber mir in der Nachbarschaft die wirklich in Ordnung sind und sehr nett. Sie haben meinen Glauben immer respektiert und ich ihren. Ich habe aber auch gehirnamputierte in meiner Klasse die auch Muslime sind und gegen Leute hetzten die für ihr Land sind und gegen ihren Glauben. Ich habe im Unterricht in einer Unterhaltung über die Gefahren für die Menschheit behauptet die Religionen seien eine große Gefahr und der Affe vor mir hätte mir am Liebsten seine Bauchtasche um die Ohren gehauen.

Was ich sagen will ist, dass Religionen und der Glaube an diese nicht gefährlich ist solange man intelligent genug ist diese nicht falsch zu interpretieren wie es halt meistens der Fall ist...leider.


----------



## Leob12 (12. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Rolk schrieb:


> Was willst du denn von mir? Soll ich seinen post in 20 Einzelzitate zerpflücken und mit irgendwelchen Links verlinken? Dafür ist mir meine Zeit zu schade und ich mache es lieber kurz: 90% von seinem post sind Schwachsinn mit dem ich mich absolut nicht anfreunden kann. Erinnert mich an meine Schwester. Kurz nach dem Abi war sie genauso weltfremd drauf, das hat sich mittlerweile aber gegeben.


Also bist du zu faul für eine Diskussion. Zum Glück sind da einige hier nicht. Warum schreibst du dann hier?  Hast wohl den Sinn einer Diskussion und von Argumenten nicht verstanden. ^^

Tja, muss man sich wohl damit abfinden das du einfach irgendwas behauptest. Kann man halt schwer ernst nehmen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Tja, muss man sich wohl damit abfinden das du einfach irgendwas behauptest. Kann man halt schwer ernst nehmen.



Sagte der User, der ohne Beweise behauptet in Schweden können Frauen eine Vergewaltigung anzeigen, weil ihnen der Sex nicht gefallen hat. (Dein Post: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...lings-und-asylproblematik-69.html#post7582594)

Und nachdem man dich (mit Quellen) darüber aufgeklärt hat, dass das einfach Müll ist, was du da behauptest, kam von dir nur Schweigen im Walde. (Mein Post: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...lings-und-asylproblematik-70.html#post7585382)

Also solltest du dich in der Beurteilung, wen man ernst nehmen kann und wen nicht, lieber etwas zurückhalten.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (12. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Das hast du nicht zu entscheiden, sondern diejenigen, die die Asyl-Anträge bearbeiten!


Dann hast du auch nicht zu entscheiden ob Asyl legal oder illegal ist.




schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Was bist du denn für einer?
> Ich habe so etwas nie ausgesagt!
> Kann ich mir aussuchen, ob das jetzt ein plumpes Anpöbeln war oder doch nur eine Verwechslung?


Ging eher an die ganze Fraktion hier im Thread die Quellen als unglaubwürdig abtut und dann mit Quellen von ProAsyl oder klar linken Seiten kommt





schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Sagt jemand, der viele Flüchtlinge ermorden möchte, weil er Angst vor ihnen hat!


Ich würde sie erst auffordern abzudrehen, wenn sie dem nicht nachkommen würde ich einen Warnschuss absetzen erst wenn sie dann immer noch nicht gehorchen würde ich sie versenken.





schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Du kannst ja einen Asyl-Antrag in den USA stellen, wenn du die Hosen voll hast.


Ich bin kein Feigling und flieh nicht einfach sobald es kracht.
Aber das ist für dich bestimmt schon zu National (obwohl es Patriotismus ist), oder ?





schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Mörder gehören ins Gefängnis!
> ...wäre dann dein Haus frei?


Ich hab niemanden ermordet.






schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Wer hat Angst vorm schwarzen Mann? - DU!
> 
> Sag bloß, du bist so einer, der hier die "weiße Rasse" schützen muss?


Was denkst du warum viele Schwarze fliehen ? Weil, ihnen in ihren Heimatländern wegen Verbrechen und Kriegsdienstverweigerung zurecht harte Strafen drohen.
Ich sprach nie von "Rassen", damit fängst du jetzt an.





schlumpi13 schrieb:


> ...nee, auch bei Nordamerikanern, Pinguinen, Quallen und Ameisen.


Kollektivschuld war eine beliebte Methode der roten Armee und der Nazis ganze Dörfer (und mehr) auszulöschen. 
Nicht gerade links oder ?





schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Damit legitimierst du weder deine Fremdenfeindlichkeit, noch deine perfiden Gedanken!


Endlich ist sie da. Die gute alte Nazikeule, die immer funktioniert, oder doch nicht ?!





schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Schleuserschiffe und Sitzplätze sind genauso wenig illegal, wie Stühle, Schränke, Spielzeugautos oder Waschmittel!
> Schleuser begehen strafbare Handlungen. Was kann das Schiff dafür, was  vielleicht sogar vorher einem armen Fischer gehört hat, dem es geklaut  wurde?


Haben Schiffe jetzt auch Rechte ? Kriegen sie bald auch das Wahlrecht ?




schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Ich wusste es doch, dass die DDR kein "Unrechtsstaat" war.
> Na klar, bauen wir doch den "Antifaschistischen" Schutzwall und die Selbstschußanlagen wieder auf und errichten Todesstreifen!
> 
> Ist es das, was du dir wünschst?


Um ehrlich zu sein, ja ! Dann könnt ihr im Westen mit euren Multikulti alleine glücklich werden bis es selbst euch zu viel wird, und wir hätten unsre Ruhe !




schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Die Kampfpiloten der Nato, die Luftangriffe fliegen/geflogen sind,  von  wo die Flüchtlinge zu uns nun herkommen, haben/hatten ganz sicher kein  Visum, waren also illegal dort.


Was ist das denn für eine Logik ? 




schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Ich habe Mitleid mit Opfern unserer Nato-Bombenangriffe und Farb-Revolutionen.
> *Flucht vor Krieg, Vertreibung und Verfolgung sind essentielle Bestandteile von Asyl!*
> 
> Wieso bist du so perfide und willst Flüchtlinge umbringen?


Gibt's noch andere Argumente außer das ständige kommen mit Schuldkomplexen und "Das wäre Mord !!!!!!!" ?






schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Menschen, die aus Kriegsgebieten flüchten müssen, haben ein Recht auf Asyl!


 Nur blöd das die wenigsten auf den Booten, vor einem Krieg fliehen müssen.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Was macht eigentlich unser Millitär völkerrechtswidrig in anderen Ländern?


Unser Militär ist nach dem Hilferuf der Länder durch eine UN-Resolution völkerrechtlich genehmigt in diesen Ländern.


----------



## Amon (12. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Was heißt jetzt "unser Militär"? NATO Truppen? Die Bundeswehr? Meinst du Afghanistan? Falls ja, solltest du dich besser informieren. Das läuft mit einem Mandat der UNO und ist somit nicht völkerrechtswidrig.


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Die Briten kommen mit einem vernünftigen Vorschlag.

Migration: Briten pochen auf härtere Gangart gegen Flüchtlinge - DIE WELT


----------



## Nightslaver (12. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Wie es scheint ist es am Dienstag auf Kos noch zu weiteren tumultähnlichen Szenen gekommen. Zahlreiche  Flüchtlinge versuchten offenbar, in eine Polizeiwache einzudringen, um  dort offizielle Papiere zu bekommen und anschließend weiter nach  Mitteleuropa reisen zu können. Hunderte blockierten deshalb die Straßen.  Die Beamten kämpften damit, die aufgebrachte Menge unter Kontrolle zu  halten. Mehrere Polizisten setzten Schlagstöcke ein:

Griechenland  ist überfordert vom Flüchtlingsstrom: Tumulte in Kos: Aufgebrachte  Flüchtlingsmenge blockiert Straßen ? Polizei schreitet ein - Video -  Video - FOCUS Online


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Und da fängt das doch schon wieder an.

Weiter nach Mitteleuropa reisen, warum wohl? Nach geltendem EU-Recht müssen diese "Flüchtlinge" doch in dem Land, in dem sie die EU betreten, den Antrag auf Asyl stellen.

Aber da Griechenland pleite ist, kann man nicht so schön vom Sozialstaat leben wie in "Mitteleuropa". Welches Land die wohl gerne bereisen wollen?


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (12. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wie es scheint ist es am Dienstag auf Kos noch zu weiteren tumultähnlichen Szenen gekommen. Zahlreiche  Flüchtlinge versuchten offenbar, in eine Polizeiwache einzudringen, um  dort offizielle Papiere zu bekommen und anschließend weiter nach  Mitteleuropa reisen zu können. Hunderte blockierten deshalb die Straßen.  Die Beamten kämpften damit, die aufgebrachte Menge unter Kontrolle zu  halten. Mehrere Polizisten setzten Schlagstöcke ein:
> 
> Griechenland ist überfordert vom Flüchtlingsstrom: Tumulte in Kos: Aufgebrachte Flüchtlingsmenge blockiert Straßen ? Polizei schreitet ein - Video - Video - FOCUS Online



Mich würde es nicht wundern wenn es bald Tode gibt. Mich würde es auch nicht wundern wenn die Griechen im Fall von Neuwahlen etwas "rechter" wählen würden, wenn man die Bilder sieht.


----------



## Nightslaver (12. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und da fängt das doch schon wieder an.
> 
> Weiter nach Mitteleuropa reisen, warum wohl? Nach geltendem EU-Recht müssen diese "Flüchtlinge" doch in dem Land, in dem sie die EU betreten, den Antrag auf Asyl stellen.
> 
> Aber da Griechenland pleite ist, kann man nicht so schön vom Sozialstaat leben wie in "Mitteleuropa". Welches Land die wohl gerne bereisen wollen?



Das könnte tageschau.de beantworten:



> Mohammad Sharif Award ist einer von ihnen: "Ich kann nicht sehen, dass  wir hier in Europa sind. Wir sind in einem Dritte-Welt-Land."Es gebe  keine Toiletten und kein frisches Wasser. "Die Menschen warten seit mehr  als zehn Tagen hier. Wenn das Europa ist, dann gehen wir lieber zurück  nach Syrien, nach Mali oder in den Jemen." Auf der Insel sehen er und  die anderen Flüchtlinge keine Persepektive. Sie wollen aufs Festland,  von dort weiter nach Mittel- oder Nordeuropa.



Quelle: Zusammenstöße auf Kos: "Wir wollen nur von der Insel runter" | tagesschau.de

Mittel- und Nordeuropa, also Deutschland, Frankreich, England, Schweden, Norwegen, Niederlande, ect.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (12. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ich dachte das sind alles arme traumatisierte Flüchtlinge, die alles zurücklassen um zu überleben ? Doch nicht ? Was für ein verrückter Zufall !


----------



## BlackAcetal (12. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Es gibt ja auch ,,Flüchtlinge" geben, die eine Wohnung die ihnen der Staat finanziert hätte abgelehnt haben weil sie zu klein war oder sie ihnen nicht gefallen hat...


----------



## highspeedpingu (12. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Wenn das Europa ist, dann gehen wir lieber zurück  nach Syrien, nach Mali oder in den Jemen."


Gute Idee


----------



## Nightslaver (12. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Ich dachte das sind alles arme traumatisierte Flüchtlinge, die alles zurücklassen um zu überleben ? Doch nicht ? Was für ein verrückter Zufall !





BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Es soll ja auch ,,Flüchtlinge" geben, die eine Wohnung die ihnen der Staat finanziert hätte abgelehnt haben weil sie zu klein war oder sie ihnen nicht gefallen hat...



Blos jeder sollte sich mal eine Frage stellen, warum wollen die meisten Flüchtlinge grade in die nordeuropäischen und Mitteleuropäischen Länder, wo es ihnen doch angeblich nur um Frieden geht und darum in Sicherheit leben zu können? Warum will kaum ein Flüchtling nach Polen, nach Tschechien, Spanien, Belgien, Ungarn, Irland, Rumänien, Litauen, Letland, Estland, Bulgarien, Portugal, Finnland?

Kann man in diesen Ländern nicht in Frieden leben? Hat man in diesen Ländern keine Perspektive auf ein anständiges Leben? Oder warum wollen die meisten Flüchtlinge unbedingt in Länder wie Frankreich, England, Schweden, Dänemark, Deutschland, Östereich, Norwegen, die Niederlande?


----------



## Amon (12. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Es soll ja auch ,,Flüchtlinge" geben, die eine Wohnung die ihnen der Staat finanziert hätte abgelehnt haben weil sie zu klein war oder sie ihnen nicht gefallen hat...



Streiche das "soll" die gibt es wirklich! Habe ich selbst bei mir hier erlebt.


----------



## Nightslaver (12. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Amon schrieb:


> Streiche das "soll" die gibt es wirklich! Habe ich selbst bei mir hier erlebt.



Jepp, darüber wurde in einem sehr aktuellen Fall vom 03.08.2015 sogar mal berichtet:

Quelle: Polizei und Krankenwagen mussten kommen: Bleibe gefiel ihnen nicht - Flüchtlinge weigern sich, Wohnung zu beziehen - Deutschland - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten


----------



## BlackAcetal (12. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Schon arm wie die Frau sich vor das Auto gelegt hat....
Ich frage mich bei solchen Fällen auch immer was sich die Flüchtlinge vorstellen was sie hier bekommen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Ich wusste gar nicht, dass die DDR auf illegale Einwandere geschossen hat. Danke, dass du mich aufgeklärt hast.


Galt sogar in beide Richtungen


> Krieg ist kein Asylgrund.


Interessant da es sich doch sehr oft um Diskrepanzen verschiedener Bevölkerungen handelt.


> Illegales Eindringen in fremde Hoheitsgewässer setzt auch keine ausländische Marine voraus, sondern das man in die Hoheitsgewässer fährt, ohne Genehmigung des betreffenden Staates.


Es gibt aber wohl nur sehr wenige Staaten die ein Fass aufwachen wenn sich mal ne Schaluppe verirrt.


> Liest du eigentlich meine Posts? Ich sagte, zum Umkehren auffordern (erste Chance), dann Warnschuss (zweite Chance), dann erst Versenken (Chance vertan).
> 
> Ergo hätten die illegalen Einwanderer zwei Chancen umzukehren.


Warum sollte ein Land der EU generell was versenken wollen besonders wenn es dort keinerlei Waffen gibt?


> Der Koran einfach.


Es ist so gesehen das Gegenstück der Bibel und kein Handbuch des Krieges


----------



## highspeedpingu (12. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Ich frage mich bei solchen Fällen auch immer was sich die Flüchtlinge vorstellen was sie hier bekommen.


...Alles! - Umsonst!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Jepp, darüber wurde in einem sehr aktuellen Fall vom 03.08.2015 sogar mal berichtet:
> 
> Quelle: Polizei und Krankenwagen mussten kommen: Bleibe gefiel ihnen nicht - Flüchtlinge weigern sich, Wohnung zu beziehen - Deutschland - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten


Ja leider, so etwas passiert auch mal bei den Massen der Emigranten. Es sind die Minderheiten die meinen das die ein Land kommen wo Milch und Honig fließen und man die wie Fürst Pückler behandelt. Da wäre ich auch mal geneigt denen einen Ausflug im Hochsommer eine Seereise auf einer Eisscholle im Eisbärgehege zu ermöglichen ( ist jetzt nicht wirklich ernst gemeint ). Die hätte man wirklich gleich mit der grünen Minna gleich an die Staatsgrenze verreisen lassen können.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (12. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

http://www.welt.de/politik/deutschland/article144637467/Die-SPD-zieht-in-die-Mutter-aller-Schlachten.html


In Sachsen-Anhalt wird man die Folgen dieser Politik bei den Wahlen am stärksten spüren, aber auch in RLP und in BW wird die AfD wahrscheinlich einziehen.



BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Schon arm wie die Frau sich vor das Auto gelegt hat....
> Ich frage mich bei solchen Fällen auch immer was sich die Flüchtlinge vorstellen was sie hier bekommen.


Eine Frechheit sowas ! Man sollte in Zukunft wenn sie in den Hungerstreik gehen, es einfach ignorieren, und wenn sie verhungern. Selber Schuld !


----------



## Amon (12. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Mal zum Koran. Der Koran ist kein Gegenstück zur Bibel, ich habe beides gelesen. Die Bibel ist ein Märchenbuch, da wird eine nette Geschichte erzählt. Der Koran ist eher eine Anleitung wie ein Moslem sein Leben führen soll. Das Problem beim Koran ist dass man ihn sehr unterschiedlich auslegen kann. Eigentlich ist der Islam eher eine friedliche Religion.


----------



## CmdCobra (12. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Fragt sich beim Lesen des Threads was aus dem Menschen geworden ist und
wann ein Mod endlich diesen Thread schließt ...

Leute Leute Leute ...


----------



## S754 (12. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Amon schrieb:


> Mal zum Koran. Der Koran ist kein Gegenstück zur Bibel, ich habe beides gelesen. Die Bibel ist ein Märchenbuch, da wird eine nette Geschichte erzählt. Der Koran ist eher eine Anleitung wie ein Moslem sein Leben führen soll. Das Problem beim Koran ist dass man ihn sehr unterschiedlich auslegen kann. Eigentlich ist der Islam eher eine friedliche Religion.



Religion ist allgemein schwachsinnig und die dümmste Erfindung des Menschen meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Amon (12. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Stimme ich dir vollkommen zu. Religion wurde von Menschen erfunden die genau wussten was sie damit bezwecken wollten. Habe das ja hier schon geschrieben. Religion ist das größte Gift für eine Gesellschaft und das hat mir ein Iraner mal gesagt.


----------



## Nightslaver (12. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Amon schrieb:


> Stimme ich dir vollkommen zu. Religion wurde von Menschen erfunden die genau wussten was sie damit bezwecken wollten. Habe das ja hier schon geschrieben. Religion ist das größte Gift für eine Gesellschaft und das hat mir ein Iraner mal gesagt.



Ist sie auch, im Namen der Religion sind mehr Menschen gestorben und wurden mehr Kriege geführt als im Namen jeder anderen "Idiologie". Die Religion hat am Ende der Antike dazu beigetragen das 1000 Jahre Fortschritt und Zivilisation über Jahrhunderte verfolgt, behindert und zerstört wurden. Religion hat für mehr Ungleichheit unter den Menschen gesorgt als das in jeder Diktatur der Fall war und religöse Institutionen waren und sind teilweise mit die reichsten und korruptesten Gesellschaften auf unserem Planeten.

Dagegen ist das was wir der Relgion an positiven Dingen zu verdanken haben schon fast ein Rattenschiss.


----------



## BlackAcetal (12. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Religion gibt einem aber auch manchmal halt....Also ich wäre wahrscheinlich froh mir die Vorstellung vom Tod etwas aufbessern zu können wenn ich kurz vorm sterben bin.


----------



## Nightslaver (12. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Religion gibt einem aber auch manchmal halt....Also ich wäre wahrscheinlich froh mir die Vorstellung vom Tod etwas aufbessern zu können wenn ich kurz vorm sterben bin.



Naja, wer es braucht bitte, soll er sich am Weltbild vom "Leben" nach dem Tod trösten das die unzähligen Religionen zeichnen. Ich persöhnlich denke nicht das dass was nach dem Tod kommt wesentlich schlimmer sein kann als das was man hier schon während seiner Lebzeiten schlimmstenfalls erleben kann und das ich als schlechter Mensch in einer Hölle lande und auf Ewigkeiten Qualen erleide halte ich für genauso glaubwürdig wie als guter Mensch auf einer Wolke neben Gott zu schweben und ewige Glückseeligkeit zu erfahren.
Wäre ich als Atheist religiös, ich würde noch am ehsten an die Wiedergeburt der Hindus glauben, wobei ich selbst da nicht glaube das unsere Taten bestimmen als was wir wiedergeboren werden. 

Aber das schweift vom Thema ab, also b2t.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Amon schrieb:


> Mal zum Koran. Der Koran ist kein Gegenstück zur Bibel, ich habe beides gelesen. Die Bibel ist ein Märchenbuch, da wird eine nette Geschichte erzählt. Der Koran ist eher eine Anleitung wie ein Moslem sein Leben führen soll. Das Problem beim Koran ist dass man ihn sehr unterschiedlich auslegen kann. Eigentlich ist der Islam eher eine friedliche Religion.



Erzähl das einem fanatischen Christen das die Bibel eher 1001 Nacht ist. Ich bezog mich ja nur auf die Glaubensrichtungen


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Galt sogar in beide Richtungen



Komisch, unsere aktuelle Bundeskanzlerin ist als Kleinkind zusammen mit ihren Eltern ganz legal in die DDR eingereist. 



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Es gibt aber wohl nur sehr wenige Staaten die ein Fass aufwachen wenn sich mal ne Schaluppe verirrt.



Nur das auf dieser Schaluppe dutzende ungebildete Armutsflüchtlinge sitzen. Wo ist der volkwirtschaftliche Nutzen die hier aufzunehmen?



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Warum sollte ein Land der EU generell was versenken wollen besonders wenn es dort keinerlei Waffen gibt?



Als Botschaft an die Menschenmassen die zu hunderttausend nach Europa strömen.



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Es ist so gesehen das Gegenstück der Bibel und kein Handbuch des Krieges



Deshalb war Christus auch Zimmermann und Mohammed ein Kriegsherr…



Amon schrieb:


> Mal zum Koran. Der Koran ist kein Gegenstück zur Bibel, ich habe beides gelesen. Die Bibel ist ein Märchenbuch, da wird eine nette Geschichte erzählt. Der Koran ist eher eine Anleitung wie ein Moslem sein Leben führen soll. Das Problem beim Koran ist dass man ihn sehr unterschiedlich auslegen kann. Eigentlich ist der Islam eher eine friedliche Religion.



Wie „friedlich“ der Koran ist, hat er doch eindrucksvoll die letzten 15 Jahre gezeigt. Auf diese Art von Friedfertigkeit kann ich dankend verzichten.



CmdCobra schrieb:


> Fragt sich beim Lesen des Threads was aus dem Menschen geworden ist und
> wann ein Mod endlich diesen Thread schließt ...
> 
> Leute Leute Leute ...



Könntest du das weiter ausführen, oder wolltest du nur kurz was ins Phrasenschwein einwerfen?



S754 schrieb:


> Religion ist allgemein schwachsinnig und die dümmste Erfindung des Menschen meiner Meinung nach.



Eignet sich halt super um ungebildete Menschen zu manipulieren.


----------



## Amon (12. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Das waren die Fanatiker.


----------



## Threshold (12. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Komisch, unsere aktuelle Bundeskanzlerin ist als Kleinkind zusammen mit ihren Eltern ganz legal in die DDR eingereist.



niemand hat Leute aufgehalten, die in die DDR wollten. Und die DDR war begeistert, dass Leute aus der BRD zu ihnen wollten.
Wo ist da also der zusammenhang?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nur das auf dieser Schaluppe dutzende ungebildete Armutsflüchtlinge sitzen. Wo ist der volkwirtschaftliche Nutzen die hier aufzunehmen?



Also sind das alles völlig ungebildete Typen?
Immerhin können die meisten Englisch sprechen.
Das zeigt einen gewissen Bildungsgrad.

wo ist also deine Quelle, die bestätigt, dass das alle ungebildete Leute sind, die zu und kommen wollen?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Deshalb war Christus auch Zimmermann und Mohammed ein Kriegsheer…



Mohammed war als Kind Ziegenhirt und später Kaufmann. 
Später hat er dann das gleiche gemacht wie Jesus -- er hat Anhänger gesucht und seine Thesen verbreitet.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wie „friedlich“ der Koran ist, hat er doch eindrucksvoll die letzten 15 Jahre gezeigt. Auf diese Art von Friedfertigkeit kann ich dankend verzichten.



Das Christentum hat 1500 Jahre gewütet, dauert also noch eine Weile, bis der Islam gleich gezogen hat.


----------



## Adi1 (12. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Grundsätzlich bin ich dafür, dass Kriegsflüchtlinge hier vorübergehend eine sichere Heimat finden.

Unnormal finde ich aber, dass Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge, aus Afrika oder aus dem Balkan aufgenommen werden,
welche jung, männlich, 20 Jahre alt sind.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Komisch, unsere aktuelle Bundeskanzlerin ist als Kleinkind zusammen mit ihren Eltern ganz legal in die DDR eingereist.


Hatten die schon zu der Zeit die Mauer?  Einreisen ja in die DDR aber auf dem normalen Weg, es war ja sogar die RAF ein gern gesehener Gast.



> Nur das auf dieser Schaluppe dutzende ungebildete Armutsflüchtlinge sitzen. Wo ist der volkwirtschaftliche Nutzen die hier aufzunehmen?


Cool dann hast du also alle " Einwanderer " interviewt auf Bildung etc. War da nicht mal was mit der Herrenrasse?


> Deshalb war Christus auch Zimmermann und Mohammed ein Kriegsherr…


Dafür hatte er aber verdammt viele Nägel im Brett


----------



## BlackAcetal (12. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Hier mal ein Zitat aus Wikipedia:

Seit dem 7. Jahrhundert fand die islamische Expansion statt: Die militärische, teilweise mit Übergriffen verbundene Unterwerfung und Besiedlung christlicher Gebiete durch arabisch-muslimische Eroberer im Nahen Osten, in Nordafrika, Italien (Eroberung Sardiniens, der Einfall in Rom und die Zerstörung der Basilika St. Peter durch die Aghlabiden im Jahre 846) sowie (bis zur Rückeroberung im Rahmen der Reconquista) der Einfall in Spanien und Portugal. Seit 638 stand Jerusalem unter muslimischer Herrschaft. Von christlicher Seite wurde die Eroberung des Heiligen Landes und die Zurückdrängung der Sarazenen als Rückeroberung und als ein Akt der Verteidigung des Christentums betrachtet, welcher durch offiziellen Beistand und die Unterstützung der Kirche bekräftigt und angeführt wurde.

Man sieht also, dass die Kreuzzüge eigentlich nur eine Rückeroberung von durch Muslime besetztes Gebiet war.


----------



## Nightslaver (12. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Threshold schrieb:


> Also sind das alles völlig ungebildete Typen?
> Immerhin können die meisten Englisch sprechen.
> Das zeigt einen gewissen Bildungsgrad.



Ach komm das jetzt sehr weit hergeholt. England besaß während seiner Kolonialherrschaft die meisten Kolonien in anderen Ländern, in nicht wenigen davon ist englisch bis heute die Amtssprache:

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_der_Amtssprachen#E

Schon alleine wenn man mal nur Afrika wären das 19 Länder wo englisch nach wie vor Amtssprache ist:

1) Botswana
2) Gambia
3) Ghana
4) Kamerun
5) Kenia
6) Lesotho
7) Liberia
8) Malawi
9) Namibia
10) Nigeria
11) Ruanda
12) Sambia
13) Sierra Leone
14) Simbabwe
15)Südafrika
16) Südsudan
17) Swasiland
18) Tansania
19) Uganda

Also zu behaupten englisch wäre ein Beweis für einen Bildungsgrad wäre wie zu sagen ein deutscher der nach Östereich auswandert hätte einen gewissen Bildungsgrad weil er deutsch sprechen kann. 
Leute die aus einem Land kommen wo die Amtssprache englisch ist werden wohl meist auch englisch zumindest sprechen können halbwegs schreiben können, sofern sie keine Analphabeten sind.

Weiterhin sind natürlich viele von denen nicht völlig ungebildet, können oft zumindest lesen schreiben und einfache Mathematik, aber das Grundbildung, sobald es um weiterbildendes Wissen in höherer Mathematik, Chemie, Biologie, Physik, ect. geht hört es schon auf, genauso wen man berufsrelevantes Wissen aus einer Ausbildung zu Grunde legt. In den meisten dieser afrikanischen Länder sieht Ausbildung so aus das sie sich irgendwo um eine Beruf suchen und dann dort durch ihre Tätigkeit und viel probieren die Dinge erlernen, ein richtiges Ausbildungssystem gibt es in der Regel nicht sofern man nicht zu den wenigen gehört die eine Universität besucht haben, oder das Glück hatte zu den wenigen zu gehören die an einer Berufseinrichtung der HWK Deutschland gelernt zu haben, die wir in einigen Ländern Afrikas betreiben. (mein Vater war in den frühen 90er Jahren in Tansania um so etwas dort aufzubauen).

Die Realität sieht also wirklich so aus das viele einen ehr bescheidenen Bildungsstand haben und nur weil man im Fernsehn immer solche gezeigt bekommt die englisch können ist das noch lange nicht der Beweis dafür das es die meisten sind, grade wen es um Länder wie Syrien, Afghanistan oder Libyen geht.
Da suchen sich Reporter für ihr Interview meist die raus die englisch können, was aber noch lange nicht alle sind.


----------



## Threshold (12. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Also zu behaupten englisch wäre ein Beweis für einen Bildungsgrad wäre wie zu sagen ein deutscher der nach Östereich auswandert hätte einen gewissen Bildungsgrad weil er deutsch sprechen kann.
> Leute die aus einem Land kommen wo die Amtssprache englisch ist werden wohl meist auch englisch zumindest sprechen können halbwegs schreiben können, sofern sie keine Analphabeten sind.



Du bist also ständig in Afrika und kannst das beurteilen?


----------



## Nightslaver (12. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Threshold schrieb:


> Du bist also ständig in Afrika und kannst das beurteilen?



Was willst du da beurteilen?


----------



## BlackAcetal (12. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Es ist wirklich so dass die Afrikaner Englisch können...ist ja auch eine Weltsprache.


----------



## cryon1c (12. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Es ist wirklich so dass die Afrikaner Englisch können...ist ja auch eine Weltsprache.



Sie können aber auch viele andere Sachen. Ihre Ausbildung dort ist zwar unserer unterlegen, aber mit ein wenig Hilfe holen sie schnell auf und können genau so gut arbeiten wie Einheimische (wenn sie denn dürfen)...


----------



## BlackAcetal (12. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Wobei man dann schauen muss, dass ,,Landsleute" auch Arbeit bekommen denn wenn so viele ,,Fachkräfte" auf dem Arbeitsmarkt sind dann ist das auch schon wieder ein Problem.


----------



## 8CORE (12. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Es müssen noch mehr Flüchtlinge in die alten Bundesländer damit, die Bürger auch dort endlich begreifen das es zu viele sind auch wenn es dann schmerzlich zu erfahren ist. Mal sehen wie lange es dauert bis die AfD in Deutschland FPÖ Stärke erlangt hat, die FPÖ immer mehr Wahlen in Österreich gewinnt und ob der FN nächstes Jahr in Frankreich gewinnt.



Seit der Landesverrräter aka IWF Banken-Maulfwurf Bernd Lucke die AFD verlassen hat ist mir die AFD sympathischer geworden. Die haben definitiv eine bessere Einwanderungspolitik, die Petri kennt sich mit dem Geld-System aus und zusätzlich haben die eine kalre Linie wie sie Dinge in diesem Land verbessern wollen. Über Facebook hab ich mich ein wenig durch ihre Statements durchgelesen und stimme sehr oft über ein. Sie haben eine klarere liberalele Linie, was vorher nicht der Fall war unter Lucke.  Wenn sie diese beibehalten und die Menschen in Deutschland die AFD ins Parlament wählt dann wirds auch besser. Ich denke eher das die Konzernmedien & Staatsmedien ne Hetzkampagne starten werden gegen die AFD und sie "rechts" positionieren werden.


----------



## Ruptet (12. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Na zum Glück haben wir hier son argen Überschuss an Arbeitsplätzen, dass wir locker tausende davon abdrücken können.


----------



## cryon1c (12. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Wobei man dann schauen muss, dass ,,Landsleute" auch Arbeit bekommen denn wenn so viele ,,Fachkräfte" auf dem Arbeitsmarkt sind dann ist das auch schon wieder ein Problem.



Ääähm wenn die Landsleute ihre Jobs an schlechter ausgebildete Leute aus dem Ausland verlieren, die auch noch die deutsche Sprache nicht oder unzureichend beherrschen, dann haben sie keinen Job hier verdient.
Und wenn du Angst vor sinkenden Löhnen hast und der Tatsache, das Leute aus dem Ausland dir deinen Job wegnehmen weil XY dir nicht mehr genug Lohn sind für deine Tätigkeit - dann ist das nicht dein Problem. Das ist das Problem von dem Arbeitgeber, welches durch Gewerkschaften und andere Instrumente gesteuert wird. Und dein Arbeitgeber in diesem Fall ist einfach nur mies, auch wenn der gute Waren produziert und Gewinne jedes Jahr erhöht - da würde man sich 3x überlegen ob man für einen geldgierigen Geier arbeiten will 
Wenn sich die Unternehmen im Ausland nach Fachkräften umschauen, dann haben wir nicht genug eigene Fachkräfte. 

Deutschland geht es aktuell mehr als gut, trotz der Krise (oder gerade wegen dieser),  wir brauchen die Arbeitskräfte und mir ist es so egal ob meine Brötchen von einem Asiaten, Europäer oder Amerikaner gebacken werden.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (12. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Ääähm wenn die Landsleute ihre Jobs an schlechter ausgebildete Leute aus dem Ausland verlieren, die auch noch die deutsche Sprache nicht oder unzureichend beherrschen, dann haben sie keinen Job hier verdient.


Nein, dann will der Arbeitgeber einfach Geld sparen und lässt einen Gastarbeiter statt eine deutsche Fachkraft die besser bezahlt werden will arbeiten.


cryon1c schrieb:


> Und wenn du Angst vor sinkenden Löhnen hast und der Tatsache, das Leute aus dem Ausland dir deinen Job wegnehmen weil XY dir nicht mehr genug Lohn sind für deine Tätigkeit - dann ist das nicht dein Problem. Das ist das Problem von dem Arbeitgeber, welches durch Gewerkschaften und andere Instrumente gesteuert wird. Und dein Arbeitgeber in diesem Fall ist einfach nur mies, auch wenn der gute Waren produziert und Gewinne jedes Jahr erhöht - da würde man sich 3x überlegen ob man für einen geldgierigen Geier arbeiten will
> Wenn sich die Unternehmen im Ausland nach Fachkräften umschauen, dann haben wir nicht genug eigene Fachkräfte. .


Nein, dann sind die Fachkräfte aus dem Ausland einfach billiger, und denkst du das eine gut ausgebildete Fachkraft aus China oder Indien nach Deutschland kommt obwohl man in den USA viel mehr Geld verdienen kann ?



cryon1c schrieb:


> Deutschland geht es aktuell mehr als gut, trotz der Krise (oder gerade wegen dieser),  wir brauchen die Arbeitskräfte und mir ist es so egal ob meine Brötchen von einem Asiaten, Europäer oder Amerikaner gebacken werden.


Der einzige Bereich in dem wir Fachkräftemangel haben ist die Landwirtschaft ! Und weißt du warum ? Weil, sie viel zu schlecht bezahlt wird und niemand die Drecksarbeit machen will !
Und wenn ich die Leute in dem Asylbewerberheim meiner Stadt anschaue, sehen die nicht sehr arbeitswillig aus.


----------



## DarkScorpion (12. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Vielleicht ist dir Es egal wer dein Brötchen bäckt. Aber dem Deutschen der Bäcker gelernt hat ist es nicht egal. Und die Löhne werden unten bleiben. Die Arbeitslosenquote wird wieder steigen. Wenn auch nicht dieses Jahr aber nächstes und übernächstes Jahr bestimmt.

Dazu wird die Steuerbelastung steigen, denn 1 Million Flüchtlinge kosten dem Staat mind 30 € Pro Tag (Unterkunft und Taschengeld) Ärzte etc nicht mit eingerechnet. Das sind 30 Millionen am Tag bzw 360 Millionen im Jahr plus Summe X


----------



## cryon1c (12. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Der einzige Bereich in dem wir Fachkräftemangel haben ist die Landwirtschaft ! Und weißt du warum ? Weil, sie viel zu schlecht bezahlt wird und niemand die Drecksarbeit machen will !



Da wir nur in der Landwirtschaft einen Fachkräftemangel haben, haben wir nichts zu befürchten und müssen nur die Löhne entsprechend korrigieren. 
Vergiss nicht, Arbeiter aus dem Ausland kosten mehr als die Einheimischen. 

Jedes Unternehmen versucht natürlich kosten zu drücken, aber gut ausgebildete Arbeiter gegen Ausländer ersetzen, in die man erst investieren muss?
Da kommt nicht viel raus. Ausserdem ist das nicht so leicht durchzudrücken, vor allem wenn starke Gewerkschaften dazwischenstehen. Wenn es keine gibt oder wenn sehr kurze Arbeitsverträge unterschreibt, sorgt man selbst dafür das so was passieren könnte.

P.S. wenn die Asylberechtigten mit der Berechtigung automatisch auch eine Arbeitserlaubniss erhalten würden, würden die Kosten deutlich geringer ausfallen. Ausserdem sind die so schon extrem gering, gemessen an dem was wir in faule Banken, kaputte Wirtschaftszweige und andere Länder pumpen, um uns weiterhin das enorme Wachstum leisten zu können, auf kosten der anderen.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (12. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Da wir nur in der Landwirtschaft einen Fachkräftemangel haben, haben wir nichts zu befürchten und müssen nur die Löhne entsprechend korrigieren.
> Vergiss nicht, Arbeiter aus dem Ausland kosten mehr als die Einheimischen.


Ja, ausländische Arbeiter kosten mehr.... Deshalb werden auch immer Polen und Tschechen zur Ernte im Herbst geholt, weil sie teure Arbeitskräfte sind.



cryon1c schrieb:


> P.S. wenn die Asylberechtigten mit der Berechtigung automatisch auch eine Arbeitserlaubniss erhalten würden, würden die Kosten deutlich geringer ausfallen. Ausserdem sind die so schon extrem gering, gemessen an dem was wir in faule Banken, kaputte Wirtschaftszweige und andere Länder pumpen, um uns weiterhin das enorme Wachstum leisten zu können, auf kosten der anderen.


Und was ist wenn sie sich weigern zu arbeiten, wie sie sich geweigert haben den Wehrdienst zu leisten ?


----------



## DarkScorpion (12. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Der einzige Bereich in dem wir Fachkräftemangel haben ist die Landwirtschaft ! Und weißt du warum ? Weil, sie viel zu schlecht bezahlt wird und niemand die Drecksarbeit machen will !
> Und wenn ich die Leute in dem Asylbewerberheim meiner Stadt anschaue, sehen die nicht sehr arbeitswillig aus.



Ich arbeite in der Altenpflege und da herrscht wirklich Fachkräftemangel. 
Jedoch wollen die meisten Fachkräfte keine Ausländischen Kollegen haben, da diese kaum ein Wort deutsch sprechen. Und gerade in der Pflege ist Kommunikation unter einander im Team aber was noch wichtiger ist mit dem Bewohner/Patienten sehr wichtig. Und wie soll die aussehen wenn die Pflegekräfte kein Deutsch gescheit können.


----------



## cryon1c (12. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Ich arbeite in der Altenpflege und da herrscht wirklich Fachkräftemangel.
> Jedoch wollen die meisten Fachkräfte keine Ausländischen Kollegen haben, da diese kaum ein Wort deutsch sprechen. Und gerade in der Pflege ist Kommunikation unter einander im Team aber was noch wichtiger ist mit dem Bewohner/Patienten sehr wichtig. Und wie soll die aussehen wenn die Pflegekräfte kein Deutsch gescheit können.



Dann sollte man den Popo hochkriegen und für vernünftige Löhne in diesem Bereich kämpfen. Das würde sowohl Einheimische anlocken, als auch die besser ausgebildeten Ausländer dazu bewegen die Sprache zu lernen, damit sie diesen Beruf ausüben können. 
So lange da so mies bezahlt wird, ist es kein Wunder wenn alle schreiend weglaufen und sich was anderes suchen.

Und was die "nicht wollen"-Argumente angeht: wenn die nicht arbeiten wollen, müssen die mit dem miesen "Einkommen" leben, was sie aktuell kriegen. Und das reicht gerade so fürs nackte überleben hier, aber nicht um hier vernünftig zu leben und/oder seine Familie im Ausland zu unterstützen. Setzt euch mal ein Ziel, 2-3 Monate nur mit dem Geld auszukommen, was diese Leute bekommen. Die meisten geben nach 1-2 Wochen auf, weil das Limit so niedrig ist.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (12. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Und was die "nicht wollen"-Argumente angeht: wenn die nicht arbeiten wollen, müssen die mit dem miesen "Einkommen" leben, was sie aktuell kriegen. Und das reicht gerade so fürs nackte überleben hier, aber nicht um hier vernünftig zu leben und/oder seine Familie im Ausland zu unterstützen. Setzt euch mal ein Ziel, 2-3 Monate nur mit dem Geld auszukommen, was diese Leute bekommen. Die meisten geben nach 1-2 Wochen auf, weil das Limit so niedrig ist.


Die verticken nebenbei auch noch Drogen. Schau mal die Bilder von Razzien auf dem Dresdner Wiener Platz an, die Täter sind alle Nordafrikaner gewesen.


----------



## DarkScorpion (12. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Für besseres Gehalt kämpfen?
Die Altenpflege hat keine Lobby.
Alter bedeutet Schwäche und in der heutigen Gesellschaft bedeutet jeder der keine Leistungsmerkmale bringen kann, fast ein Ausstoß aus der Gesellchaft.
Ich kenne Angehörige von Bewohnern welche wegen einem Posten von 5€ ein Fass aufmachen. 
Pflege kostet, aber erzähle es mal den Angehörigen. Wenn die Löhne steigen sollen muss dies finanziert werden


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (12. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Die armen Griechen hatten von der Dauerempörten Besuch: Bundestagsvizepräsidentin war auf Kos: Claudia Roth: "Polizei setzte Rauchbomben ein, um die Flüchtlinge zu vertreiben" - Deutschland - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten


----------



## DarkScorpion (12. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Neuer Reichtum statt altes Elend: In Afrika explodiert die Zahl der Millionäre Bis zu 482 Prozent Wachstumsrate: Neuer Reichtum statt altes Elend: In Afrika explodiert die Zahl der Millionäre - Wirtschafts-News - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten Geld ist also on Afrika vorhanden. Dann sollen sie erstmal damit arbeiten und dann hier her kommen


----------



## BlackAcetal (12. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Wegen den Jobs muss ich gerade an South Park denken. Die klauen unsre Jobs 

@Topic
Ein Asylant findet denke ich auch noch Möglichkeiten sich auf dem Bau schwarz sein Geld zu verdienen oder an der Zeil zu betteln sowie auch Straftaten begehen wie Diebstahl oder Drogen verticken.
Es hört sich wie Hetzte an aber mein Vater ist Rettungssanitäter und hat fast 1mal die Woche einen Asylanten der sich verletzt und schwarz auf dem Bau arbeitet und nebenbei vielleicht auch noch Stütze kassiert.


----------



## cryon1c (12. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Die verticken nebenbei auch noch Drogen. Schau mal die Bilder von Razzien auf dem Dresdner Wiener Platz an, die Täter sind alle Nordafrikaner gewesen.



Ja und? Kriminelle gibt es in jeder Nation, mit jeder Glaubensrichtung und Hautfarbe. Ich sag ja nix das wir uns alles quer durch die Bank holen sollen.
Da es aber sehr sehr schwer ist die Leute auch nur zu identifizieren und deren Herkunft nachzuweisen, ist eine Polizeiakte aus ihrem früheren Leben praktisch nicht aufzutreiben selbst wenn eine existiert.
Da müssen unsere Gesetze greifen und zwar für alle gleich - egal wo sie herkommen. Nur die Strafe darf unterschiedlich ausfallen - unsere Leute müssen wir hier behalten (wo sie im schlimmsten Fall auch absitzen, was übrigens mehr kostet pro Tag & Person als ein Flüchtling), die anderen können wir zurückschieben (wobei dies keine Strafe ist und sie immer wieder illegal einreisen könnten, was einige auch tun).

Da man nicht sagen kann wer von denen kriminell ist und wer nicht, müssen wir alle aufnehmen und erst dann "sortieren".

P.S.: Und da wir hier von Moral reden - für mich ist es unmoralisch, denen nicht zu helfen, denen es schlecht geht. Sei es ein Unfall auf der Autobahn oder eben Flüchtlinge - ich würde in beiden Fällen anhalten und helfen. 
Dem Flüchtling sogar eher, da die Einheimischen hier bestens abgesichert und versichert sind, Ausländer (egal wie ihr Status hier ist) - eher nicht so.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (12. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Da man nicht sagen kann wer von denen kriminell ist und wer nicht, müssen wir alle aufnehmen und erst dann "sortieren".


Also müssen sie hier erst wie letztens erst in Chemnitz erst ein Kind missbrauchen bevor sie abgeschoben werden ?! 



cryon1c schrieb:


> *Dem Flüchtling sogar eher*


Wundert mich bei, einer linken Einstellung nicht.


----------



## cryon1c (12. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Also müssen sie hier erst wie letztens erst in Chemnitz erst ein Kind missbrauchen bevor sie abgeschoben werden ?!
> 
> Wundert mich bei, einer linken Einstellung nicht.



Was schlägst du vor? Unsere Menschlichkeit komplett mit den Flüchtlingen im Mittelmeer versenken? Hatten wir schon hier. 
Natürlich müssen wir das so behandeln wie auch andere Verbrechen - aufklären und dann vor Gericht stellen,  nichts anderes kommt in Frage. 
Eine Zusammenarbeit mit den zuständigen Behörden im Herkunftsland wäre theoretisch, unter gewissen Umständen und bei gegenseitigem Vertrauen denkbar, aber praktisch ist es unmöglich. 
Wir haben die Möglichkeit, Datenbanken in Europa zu nutzen um z.B. Strafzettel in anderen Ländern zu vollstreken. Aber überleg mal wie ein kostengünstiges, automatisiertes System funktionieren soll in Ländern wo nicht mal die Grundversorgung funktioniert und Leute fliehen?


----------



## beren2707 (13. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

*Moderative Anmerkung:*
Ich möchte die an der Diskussion beteiligten Nutzer darum bitten, sehr genau auf ihre Wortwahl zu achten. Es ist natürlich, dass ein derartiges Thema hitzig debattiert wird, man sollte dabei jedoch die üblichen Gepflogenheiten und die hier geltenden Forenregeln dringend einhalten. Versteht bitte, dass sämtliche pauschalen Aussagen (Bsp: "_die_ Flüchtlinge sind kriminell", "_die_ Flüchtlinge verticken Drogen" etc. pp.) hier unerwünscht sind. Bitte geht differenziert an die Thematik heran, schert nicht über einen Kamm und unterlasst sowohl rassistische Aussagen (etwa wie in den Beispielen genannt) als auch persönliche Angriffe.

Um das nochmals zu betonen: Niemand will euch hier zensieren. Allerdings haben sich alle an die geltenden Regeln zu halten und dürfen sich dann nicht beklagen, wenn Regelverstöße zur Ausblendung derartiger Beiträge sowie den allseits bekannten Karten führen.

Mit den besten Grüßen
beren2707

P. S. Falls jemand Diskussionsbedarf sieht, sind entsprechende Rückmeldungen entweder per PN oder im dafür vorgesehenen Unterforum zu hinterlassen. Hier werden sie kommentarlos ausgeblendet.


----------



## highspeedpingu (13. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> *Roth: *Ich habe den Bürgermeister getroffen. *Und  er scheint zu glauben, wenn er die Flüchtlinge nur möglichst wenig  menschlich behandelt, dann gehen sie schneller wieder weg.* Er sagt, wenn man freundlich sei, würden nur noch mehr kommen.


Was stimmt daran nicht?


----------



## cryon1c (13. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



highspeedpingu schrieb:


> Was stimmt daran nicht?



Vll. alles menschliche? 
Wenn man sich wie ein Arschloch gegenüber so vielen Menschen benimmt, braucht man sich nicht wundern wenn man so genannt und auch nie wieder gewählt wird. 
Irgendwie mag ich die Leute nicht, die sich wie Schweine benehmen und bestimmte Merkmale wie Herkunft (in diesem Fall) als Grund nehmen um andere praktisch auf der Straße sitzen zu lassen. 
Die mögen sich in der gleichen Situation wiederfinden. Gerade in Griechenland sollten die das wissen, die sind gerade selbst auf Hilfe angewiesen *facepalm*


----------



## Nightslaver (13. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



highspeedpingu schrieb:


> Was stimmt daran nicht?



Was daran nicht stimmt kann ich dir sagen. Der Mann hat keine andere Wahl als mit brutaler Härte vorzugehen. Er hat einen Brief an die Regierung in Athen geschrieben um auf die Zustände aufmerksam zu machen, was aber anscheinend weder die Athener Regierung interessiert, noch die EU dazu bewegt dort zu intervenieren.
Was soll er also tun? Tut er nichts eskaliert die Lage dort noch weiter da noch mehr Flüchtlinge kommen. Also versucht er die Lage mit brutaler Härte unter Kontrolle zu halten und hoft darauf das die Flüchtlinge, die noch kommen könnten, evt. dadurch abgeschreckt werden.

Der Mann steckt in einer Bredulie die man nur von außen lösen kann, also sollte die Roth ihn mal lieber weniger für seine Aussage kritisieren als mal ihren auf Steuergeldern breitgesessenen Arsch bewegen und dafür sorgen das EU und Athen sich der Sache annehmen.


----------



## S754 (13. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Der Mann steckt in einer Bredulie die man nur von außen lösen kann, also sollte die Roth ihn mal lieber weniger für seine Aussage kritisieren als man ihren auf Steuergeldern breitgesessenen Arsch bewegen und dafür sorgen das EU und Athen sich der Sache mal annehmen.


Athen hat aktuell definitiv andere und wichtigere Probleme als Flüchtlinge. 
Das ist ein Thema für die EU und die sollen etwas dagegen unternehmen.

Ich war da unten und daher weiß ich wie die Situation in Athen ausschaut.


----------



## Nightslaver (13. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



S754 schrieb:


> Athen hat aktuell definitiv andere und wichtigere Probleme als Flüchtlinge.



Die Athener Regierung könnte aber zumindest mal die EU dazu auffordern dort zu helfen.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (13. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Vll. alles menschliche?
> Wenn man sich wie ein Arschloch gegenüber so vielen Menschen benimmt, braucht man sich nicht wundern wenn man so genannt und auch nie wieder gewählt wird.
> Irgendwie mag ich die Leute nicht, die sich wie Schweine benehmen und bestimmte Merkmale wie Herkunft (in diesem Fall) als Grund nehmen um andere praktisch auf der Straße sitzen zu lassen.
> Die mögen sich in der gleichen Situation wiederfinden. Gerade in Griechenland sollten die das wissen, die sind gerade selbst auf Hilfe angewiesen *facepalm*


Eher wählen sie ihn wieder, weil er seine Bürger beschützen will was auch seine Pflicht als Bürgermeister ist.
1. Griechenland ist pleite, sie haben NICHTS mehr, nicht mal für die eigene Bevölkerung die immer bevorzugt sein sollte.
2. NIEMAND, hat die gezwungen über das Mittelmeer nach Europa zu segeln
3. Willst du die bei Bewohnern zwangseinquatieren oder was ?


----------



## cryon1c (13. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Eher wählen sie ihn wieder, weil er seine Bürger beschützen will was auch seine Pflicht als Bürgermeister ist.
> 1. Griechenland ist pleite, sie haben NICHTS mehr, nicht mal für die eigene Bevölkerung die immer bevorzugt sein sollte.
> 2. NIEMAND, hat die gezwungen über das Mittelmeer nach Europa zu segeln
> 3. Willst du die bei Bewohnern zwangseinquatieren oder was ?



Die eigenen Bürger dort stöhnen unter der so gut wie sicheren Pleite, die durch Männer mit Macht in Griechenland herursacht wurde. Und jetzt sorgen diese Leute auch noch dafür das auch im Ausland jeder weiß, wie "gut" sie sich um die Menschen kümmern, egal wo sie herkommen. Angesichts der angespannten Lage in praktisch der halben Welt aktuell ist es alles andere als klug, Menschen wie Dreck zu behandeln. 
Seine Aufgabe ist einfach: das nötigste bereitstellen und eine zügige Weiterreise zu ermöglichen. Aktuell verballert die Polizei usw da weiterhin Geld um die Lage halbwegs unter Kontrolle zu halten. Macht der das nicht, kriegt der n fettes Problem. Und die Flüchtlinge lassen sich davon nicht abschrecken, denn sie sind dort nur auf der Durchreise - die wollen da gar nicht bleiben. Die wollen auch kein Asyl in Griechenland (obwohl das EU-Recht das so vorsieht - wo man zuerst ankommt, stellt man auch seinen Asylantrag). Die wollen nach Mittel&Nordeuropa. 

Für die Kohle, die da bei Polizeieinsätzen verballert wird, hätte man längst eine Zeltstadt mit ner passenden Aufnahmestation einrichten können, mit der grundlegenden ärztlichen Versorgung damit sich da keine ansteckenden Krankheiten ausbreiten. 
Griechenland kriegt von der EU ordentlich Geld in den Popo geschoben (daran is nix falsch, viele hier wollen das Land nicht ins Chaos stürzen oder aus der EU rauswerfen), dann sollte das gefälligst auch da benutzt werden wo es gebraucht wird. Und damit meine ich nicht die fetten Manager bei diversen Banken, die sich auf riesige Bonuszahlungen freuen weil sie doch noch Gewinne aus einer Pleitesituation ziehen. 

Die Flüchtlinge suchen sich keine Route aus, sie nehmen das was sie kriegen können. Wenn diese Tour weniger kostet und da noch Plätze frei sind - werden sie kommen. Egal ob es dem Bürgermeister da drüben schmeckt oder nicht. Für solche Aktionen sollte der aus dem Amt fliegen, so wie es in jedem normalen Land der Fall wäre.  Nicht nur weil er den Flüchtlingen nicht hilft, sondern weil er seine eigenen Bürger in Gefahr bringt - von Krankheiten über Arbeitsplatzverluste (wer kommt als Touri noch dahin, wenns da jeden Tag krachen könnte?) über Gewalt zwischen verschiedenen Gruppen (was noch mehr Kosten verursachen wird als die Unterbringung der Flüchtlinge inc. allem was nötig ist für ein menschenwürdiges Leben).


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (13. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Die Flüchtlinge suchen sich keine Route aus, sie nehmen das was sie kriegen können. Wenn diese Tour weniger kostet und da noch Plätze frei sind - werden sie kommen. Egal ob es dem Bürgermeister da drüben schmeckt oder nicht. Für solche Aktionen sollte der aus dem Amt fliegen, so wie es in jedem normalen Land der Fall wäre.  Nicht nur weil er den Flüchtlingen nicht hilft, sondern weil er seine eigenen Bürger in Gefahr bringt - von Krankheiten über Arbeitsplatzverluste (wer kommt als Touri noch dahin, wenns da jeden Tag krachen könnte?) über Gewalt zwischen verschiedenen Gruppen (was noch mehr Kosten verursachen wird als die Unterbringung der Flüchtlinge inc. allem was nötig ist für ein menschenwürdiges Leben).


Zum Glück geht es nicht nach dir, sonst würden Asylanten wie Könige in Schlössern leben und wir müssten sie bedienen...
Wieso bringt er seine Bürger in Gefahr wenn er den Flüchtlingen ihre Grenzen aufzeigt ? Soll, er erst warten bis sie auf die Bürger losgehen um ihren Willen durchzusetzen oder was ?
Nein, in jeden normalen Land würde er gefeiert werden wenn er seine Bürger vor sowas schützt, und sei froh das er nicht wie die Amis gegen Flüchtlinge vorgeht.


----------



## schlumpi13 (13. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Richtig, aber die Teilnahme an illegalen Handlungen ist es definitiv.



Die Flüchtlinge schleusen sich neuerdings also selbst?




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und die Inanspruchnahme sowie die Bezahlung für illegale Dienstleistungen (Schleuserei) sind auch illegal.
> Oder würdest du, wenn ich einen Auftragsmörder bezahle, auch nur den Auftragsmörder bestrafen, weil der ja die illegale Handlung begangen hat?



Die Fälschung von Marken - Produkten ist auch illegal. Solche Produkte darfst du privat aber legal kaufen und in die EU einführen. Komisch nicht?

Übrigends sind deine Schleuser ein Produkt der kapitalistischen Marktwirtschaft. 
Wenn es keinen Bedarf an Schleusung mehr gibt, dann gibt es auch keine Schleuser mehr!

Man könnte doch Fährschiffe einsetzen, um die Menschen sicher über das Mittelmeer zu bringen. 
Vorteil: Wir könnten den Schleusern ihre Geschäftsgrundlage entziehen und gleichzeitig würde unser Ansehen in der Welt steigen. 
Leichen, ertrunkender Flüchtlinge würden nicht mehr an unsere Küsten gespült werden.  Wir würden auch kein internationales Recht brechen und keinen Millitäreinsatz im Mittelmeer benötigen.

Finanzieren könnte man das Ganze aus den eingesparten Millitäreinsatz-Mitteln und Geldern, die sonst so sinnlos für EU-Propaganda wie siehe hier #150  verschleudert werden!





Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn Nazivergleich langweilig werden, kommen also DDR-Vergleich. Wie nennen wir das jetzt? Godwins Law 2.0?



Fehlen dir etwa die Argumente, da du mit "Godwins Law 2.0" kommst? 




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich wusste gar nicht, dass die DDR auf illegale Einwandere geschossen hat. Danke, dass du mich aufgeklärt hast.



Die DDR hat auf Menschen geschossen, die die Grenze überqueren wollten.
...und WIR - "das DEUTSCHE Kollektiv" verurteilen das noch heute!

Wo bleibt da dein Aufschrei wegen *Doppelmoral*?




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Krieg ist kein Asylgrund.



Krieg ist eine Ursache  für Vertreibung und Verfolgung.
...und das sind doch wohl Asylgründe!



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wie du so schön festgestellt hast, in einem anderen Thread. Wenn du ein Problem mit meiner Formulierung hast, sprich mich in dem anderen Thread darauf an.



Da du in diesem Thread gefragt hast, war deine Aussage, dass die USA  Konzentrationslager betreibt, threadübergreifend.
Stehst du nicht mehr zu deinen Aussagen, wenn diese für deine Argumentationen lästig werden? 




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ach 5000 Dollar an einen Schleuser zu zahlen, ist also plötzlich legal? Danke für die Aufklärung.
> Wenn diese Länder keine Genehmigung für das Befahren ihrer Hoheitsgewässer gibt, dann ist es illegal.
> Illegales Eindringen in fremde Hoheitsgewässer setzt auch keine ausländische Marine voraus, sondern das man in die Hoheitsgewässer fährt, ohne Genehmigung des betreffenden Staates.



Verteidigung setzt immer Bedrohung vorraus! 
Jedes Rechtssystem kennt in der Rechtsprechung Differenzierungen, du nicht?
Auf Rechte zu pochen und damit gleichzeitung internationales Recht zu brechen, gibt deinem "Ermordungsvorschlag" keine Absolution!

"Unterlassene Hilfe", die hier zum Tot der Flüchtlinge führt, ist selbst schon ein Verstoß gegen internationales Recht!



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Auslandseinsätze_der_Bundeswehr
> 
> In welchem Land hält sich die Bundeswehr völkerrechtswidrig auf?


Off-Topic, sorry 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht, aber die Mehrheit hat es getan. Nennt sich Demokratie. Was willst du mir jetzt damit sagen?
> â€¢ HauptherkunftslÃ¤nder von Asylbewerbern 2015 | Statistik
> Außer Afghanistan (wo die Bundeswehr war) ist keines der Länder von uns bombardiert worden.


 
Gut, nennen wir es also "Demokratie", wenn alle Länder der Nato das  ausbaden/ertragen müssen, was "die Führung" der Nato da unten abgezogen  hat. (Kausalität)

Stimmt, in Jugoslawien / Kosovo waren wir ja nicht. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ergo müssten deiner Logik der Sippenhaft, eher die USA in Regress genommen werden.



Ich bin für alle schuldigen Nato-Staaten, aber schön, dass du es endlich verstanden hast!
Wer für die Ursache verantwortlich ist, hat für die Folgen (Flüchtlinge) zu haften!
Nur so überlegt sich ein Staat in Zukunft zweimal, ob das Zündeln und Krieg führen in anderen Ländern *das *wirklich wert ist!



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Liest du eigentlich meine Posts? Ich sagte, zum Umkehren auffordern  (erste Chance), dann Warnschuss (zweite Chance), dann erst Versenken  (Chance vertan).
> Ergo hätten die illegalen Einwanderer zwei Chancen umzukehren.



Das Versenken und damit gezielte Töten von Menschen, die um Schutz und Hilfe bitten, ist für mich unmenschlich und  Mord! 

Worin besteht dann noch der Unterschied zwischen uns und dem IS?


----------



## cryon1c (13. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Zum Glück geht es nicht nach dir, sonst würden Asylanten wie Könige in Schlössern leben und wir müssten sie bedienen...
> Wieso bringt er seine Bürger in Gefahr wenn er den Flüchtlingen ihre Grenzen aufzeigt ? Soll, er erst warten bis sie auf die Bürger losgehen um ihren Willen durchzusetzen oder was ?
> Nein, in jeden normalen Land würde er gefeiert werden wenn er seine Bürger vor sowas schützt, und sei froh das er nicht wie die Amis gegen Flüchtlinge vorgeht.



Feiern für unmenschliche Zustände die er anderen Menschen aufzwingt?
Er bringt seine Bürger in Gefahr weil für die Flüchtlinge die bei IHM ankommen, keine Versorgung angeboten wird, keine Unterkunft, nichts. Das wird zwangsläufig für Kriminalität, Unruhen, ansteckende Krankheiten und andere nicht gerade angenehme Sachen sorgen. Ich würde als Bürger so was nicht akzeptieren und ich denke mal die Leute dort werden es genau so wenig akzeptieren. Es gibt dort Gott sei Dank genug Leute die helfen, auch wenn sie gnadenlos überfordert sind.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (13. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Feiern für unmenschliche Zustände die er anderen Menschen aufzwingt?
> Er bringt seine Bürger in Gefahr weil für die Flüchtlinge die bei IHM ankommen, keine Versorgung angeboten wird, keine Unterkunft, nichts. Das wird zwangsläufig für Kriminalität, Unruhen, ansteckende Krankheiten und andere nicht gerade angenehme Sachen sorgen. Ich würde als Bürger so was nicht akzeptieren und ich denke mal die Leute dort werden es genau so wenig akzeptieren. Es gibt dort Gott sei Dank genug Leute die helfen, auch wenn sie gnadenlos überfordert sind.


Dann muss man die Unruhen eben Niederschlagen, Griechenland hat ein hohes Verteidigungsbudget. Und nicht alle haben es das linke Selbsthass-Schuldsyndrom.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Übrigends sind deine Schleuser ein Produkt der kapitalistischen Marktwirtschaft.
> Wenn es keinen Bedarf an Schleusung mehr gibt, dann gibt es auch keine Schleuser mehr!
> 
> Man könnte doch Fährschiffe einsetzen, um die Menschen sicher über das Mittelmeer zu bringen.
> ...


Dann kommen erst Recht mehr Flüchtlinge nach Europa ! Nein, man muss die Schleuserschiffe entweder gleich im Hafen versenken, zurückschicken und dann ersteres machen oder halt im Mittelmeer versenken. Abschreckung ist auch eine Alternative.




schlumpi13 schrieb:


> .
> Die DDR hat auf Menschen geschossen, die die Grenze überqueren wollten.
> ...und WIR - "das DEUTSCHE Kollektiv" verurteilen das noch heute!
> 
> Wo bleibt da dein Aufschrei wegen *Doppelmoral*?


Nur waren das Deutsche, und keine "Kulturfremden", das ist der Unterschied. 




schlumpi13 schrieb:


> .
> 
> Krieg ist eine Ursache  für Vertreibung und Verfolgung.
> ...und das sind doch wohl Asylgründe!


Wenn sie ihre Länder destabilisieren ist das nicht unser Problem, wir sind nicht die Weltpolizei.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> .
> Verteidigung setzt immer Bedrohung vorraus!
> Jedes Rechtssystem kennt in der Rechtsprechung Differenzierungen, du nicht?
> Auf Rechte zu pochen und damit gleichzeitung internationales Recht zu brechen, gibt deinem "Ermordungsvorschlag" keine Absolution!
> ...


Die Flüchtlinge halten sich auch nicht an internationales Recht, wenn sie hier einfallen und fordern, fordern, fordern ! Warum sollten wir es dann ?



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> .
> Ich bin für alle schuldigen Nato-Staaten, aber schön, dass du es endlich verstanden hast!
> Wer für die Ursache verantwortlich ist, hat für die Folgen (Flüchtlinge) zu haften!
> Nur so überlegt sich ein Staat in Zukunft zweimal, ob das Zündeln und Krieg führen in anderen Ländern *das *wirklich wert ist!


Schuldig an der Krise im Nahen Osten sind Länder wie Saudi-Arabien, Ägypten, der Iran und die aufständischen selber. Die USA sind zwar auch nicht ganz unschuldig, aber die Hauptschuld liegt bei den betroffenen Ländern!



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> .
> Das Versenken und damit gezielte Töten von Menschen, die um Schutz und Hilfe bitten, ist für mich unmenschlich und  Mord!


Wie oft willst du noch "Mord" schreien ?


----------



## cryon1c (13. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Dann muss man die Unruhen eben Niederschlagen, Griechenland hat ein hohes Verteidigungsbudget. Und nicht alle haben es das linke Selbsthass-Schuldsyndrom.



Und das findest du gut? 
Leute die nach Hilfe schreien, keine bekommen, sollen also auch noch niedergeknüppelt werden?
Wir leben verdammt noch mal nicht im Mittelalter, wo jeder für sich war. Wir müssen sozial sein und den Leuten helfen, die Hilfe brauchen. Am besten bevor sie bei uns vor der Tür liegen und verhungern. Aber wenn es schon so weit kommt, kriegen die den Knüppel in die Fresse anstatt Hilfe. 
Und dann wundern sich Leute noch, was hier schief läuft. Ich bin froh wenn die Menschheit sich endlich mal als Menschheit sieht und nicht alles was einem nicht gefällt gleich umbringen, ausrotten und verbuddeln will. 
Manchmal wiedert es mich richtig an, an einem so fortschrittlichen und zivilisierten (und dazu noch stinkreichen) Ort zu leben und Leuten zu begegnen die an Grausamkeit und Kaltherzigkeit jeden Horrorfilm-Schurken haushoch übertreffen. Und denen mangelt es ja an nichts. 

Wo ich 2001 noch als Jugendlicher nach Europa kam, dachte ich - die hätten aus der Geschichte, die so zwischen den 30 Jahren und 1950 stattfand, was gelernt. Jetzt verstehe ich, das dem nicht so ist, nur der Anschein wird bewahrt und es wird versucht, das ganze immer wieder Gesellschaftsfähig zu machen.
In jedem verdammt armen und zerbombten Land sind die Leute freundlicher als hier. 
Mich würde es nicht wundern wenn ich mich in 5-10 Jahren ausserhalb der EU wiederfinde, an einem Ort den Menschen wie Menschen behandelt und sie nicht sortiert, um den "unnötigen" Teil wegzuwerfen.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (13. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> In jedem verdammt armen und zerbombten Land sind die Leute freundlicher als hier.
> Mich würde es nicht wundern wenn ich mich in 5-10 Jahren ausserhalb der EU wiederfinde, an einem Ort den Menschen wie Menschen behandelt und sie nicht sortiert, um den "unnötigen" Teil wegzuwerfen.


Ganz ehrlich, wenn es dir hier nicht gefällt warum ziehst du dann nicht in ein zerbomtes arabisches Land und überzeugst dich nicht selbst von deren überlegener Moral und Menschlichkeit ?


----------



## cryon1c (13. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, wenn es dir hier nicht gefällt warum ziehst du dann nicht in ein zerbomtes arabisches Land und überzeugst dich nicht selbst von deren überlegener Moral und Menschlichkeit ?



Eventuell weil ich hier noch was zu tun habe? Meine Familie die hier lebt?
Ich habe mein halbes Leben in einem Land verbracht wo Muslime ein ordentliches Teil der Bevölkerung ausgemacht haben. Ich hab einige in meiner WG aktuell. Und ich habe auch Kontakte zu Leuten aus diversen Ländern. 
Die können es immer noch nicht fassen wie sich die Deutschen hier aufführen, bei all dem Reichtum, der Sicherheit und dem Luxus (den wir nicht mehr als Luxus wahrnehmen). 
Ich brauche da auch gar nicht hinzureisen, um zu verstehen wie die Menschen dort sind - ich weiß es bereits. 
Der gemeine Deutsche der mal in der Türkei 2 Wochen am Strand rumlag (wenn überhaupt) und sonst nix gesehen hat - der motzt jetzt rum und zündet die Flüchtlingsheime an. 

Deutschland war noch nie dafür bekannt, besonders einladend, herlich und weltoffen zu sein. Es wird mal Zeit das zu ändern, aber so lange wir hier Leute haben die uns daran hindern, wird es nie was.

P.S. ich glaube immer noch an einige gute Leute hier, mit genug Macht und vor allem Eiern, um das wichtigste durchzusetzen. Und zwar das, was wir für unsere eigenen Leute hier tun - sozial sein, für jeden der es braucht, egal woher er kommt, wieso und warum. Erst dann können wir auch sagen - ja, wir sind ein gutes Land mit guten Menschen. Und wenn wir dann noch aufhören, Waffen an die Leute zu verkaufen, die für diese Flüchtlingsströme sorgen - dann sind wir richtig gut.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (13. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Eventuell weil ich hier noch was zu tun habe? Meine Familie die hier lebt?
> Ich habe mein halbes Leben in einem Land verbracht wo Muslime ein ordentliches Teil der Bevölkerung ausgemacht haben. Ich hab einige in meiner WG aktuell. Und ich habe auch Kontakte zu Leuten aus diversen Ländern.
> Die können es immer noch nicht fassen wie sich die Deutschen hier aufführen, bei all dem Reichtum, der Sicherheit und dem Luxus (den wir nicht mehr als Luxus wahrnehmen).
> Ich brauche da auch gar nicht hinzureisen, um zu verstehen wie die Menschen dort sind - ich weiß es bereits.
> ...



So und hier merkt man deutlich deine Abneigung gegenüber Deutschen ! Wir sind also alle intolerante Nazis die Heime anzünden,  ?!

Deutschland nicht weltoffen ? Sag mal was verlangst du noch von uns ? Das wir alle konvertieren und die Asylanten anbeten oder was ?!
Japan toleriert keinerlei Forderungen von Minderheiten außer ihrer eigenen und deshalb ist ihre uralte Kultur noch so gut erhalten ! Und Saudi-Arabien und die Türkei sind natürlich viel weltoffener, vor allem gegenüber Christen, Juden und muslimischen Minderheiten wie den Jesiden...

Es ist eine Frechheit zu behaupten Deutschland wäre nicht weltoffen, andere Länder würden es nie zulassen wenn Minderheiten Gotteshäuser bauen wollen oder sogar als Minderheit anerkannt werden wollen.
In Deutschland wird (zumindest solange wir nicht islamisiert wurden) keiner wegen seiner Religion,  Sexualität, Hautfarbe oder der politischen Meinung verfolgt im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Ländern auf der Welt.


----------



## cryon1c (13. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ich sage nicht das hier alle Nazis sind.
Aber rechtes Gedankengut strömt hier aus vielen Löchern und stinkt mir gewaltig. Dazu braucht man sich nur einige Kommentare in einem beliebigen sozialen Netzwerk durchzulesen. Da stehen Sachen drin, die sich nicht mal Authoren ausdenken könnten. 
Niemand sagt das unsere Kultur flöten gehen soll. Damit dies aber nicht passiert, müssen wir unser Geld für Ausbildung etc. ausgeben. Damit die Leute die hierher kommen, was über unser Land lernen, die Kultur verstehen und respektieren lernen. Wenn man sie wie Tiere in Käfige sperrt und nur durchfüttert, darf man auch nur das erwarten, was man von Tieren erwartet. 
Und Deutschland ist verdammt sicher. Fahr mal woanders hin, lass dir n paar Kugeln über dem Kopf fliegen. Auslandskorrespondenten können dir da ordentlich was darüber erzählen. 

Ich erwarte das wir alle Menschen gleich behandeln, egal ob Einheimische oder aus dem Ausland (egal wie ihr Status ist). Für sie sollten die gleichen sozialen Vorgaben gelten, die gleichen Rechte und Gesetze. 
Gegen Kriminelle haben wir Gesetze, die funktionieren. Nur weil unsere Polizei an jeder Stelle gekürzt wird und die Ausländer hier sich selbst überlassen werden (die Gesetze sollte man denen auch mal beibringen), kommt es zu vielen Situationen die vermeidbar wären oder deutlich besser/schneller aufgeklärt werden könnten. 

Es ist eine Frechheit, hier gegen die Flüchtline zu sein - uns geht es unter anderem wegen denen so gut. Ihre Länder sorgen für unseren Wohlstand und wir sind nicht mal bereit ihnen das NÖTIGSTE bereitzustellen und keine Steine an den Kopf zu werfen? 

Ich hab nix dagegen wenn die Leute die keine Flüchtlinge hier haben wollen, es auf dem üblichen, legalen Weg erreichen würden - in dem sie bei den Wahlen auch die entsprechenden Leute wählen. Gibt es genug davon, kriegen sie auch ihre Stimmen in den Bundestag etc. Ich glaube aber nicht das es so passieren wird, die meisten Deutschen sind keine Nazis und würden sich in Grund und Boden schämen für dieses Gedankengut.


----------



## DarkScorpion (13. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Cryon1c dein Vorschlag in allen Ehren aber woher soll Deutschland die knapp 300-500 Millionen € pro Jahr her nehmen. Und das wohlgemerkt bei nur 1 Million Flüchtlinge im Jahr


----------



## schlumpi13 (13. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Dann kommen erst Recht mehr Flüchtlinge nach Europa ! Nein, man muss die Schleuserschiffe entweder gleich im Hafen versenken, zurückschicken und dann ersteres machen oder halt im Mittelmeer versenken. Abschreckung ist auch eine Alternative.



Du willst schon wieder gegen jegliches Recht verstoßen, in andere Länder einfallen und den Menschen dort ihre Existenzgrundlage zerbomben, was nur neue Flüchtlingsströme zur Folge hätte?

Wenn ein Mensch nichts mehr zu verlieren hat, sondern nur gewinnen kann, wird ihn auch nichts mehr Abschrecken.
Schrecke nur weiter ab und all deine Ängste werden Wirklichkeit.

Entweder man lässt das Zündeln und Krieg führen und sorgt dafür, dass diese Menschen in ihren Ländern leben dürfen oder man hat sich um die Flüchtlinge zu kümmern!



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Nur waren das Deutsche, und keine "Kulturfremden", das ist der Unterschied.



Nein!
Du oder deine Eltern waren die, die diese Grenze gerne gen Westen überqueren wollten. Das ist der Unterschied!

Die damaligen DDR-Bürger brauchten keine Angst zu haben, dass sie verhungerten, ihre Häuser zerbomt wurden und sie im Land erschossen wurden.
Selbst Andersdenkende kamen nur ins Gefängnis, die DDR verurteilte niemanden zu Tode.
Sie beschützte nur ihre Grenze vor "illegalen" Grenzgängern.

Von "Kulturfremden" zu schreiben, beweisst, dass du nicht weisst, was "Kultur" ist!



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Wenn sie ihre Länder destabilisieren ist das nicht unser Problem, wir sind nicht die Weltpolizei.



Zu deiner Info: Es gibt keine Weltpolizei!
Diese Aufgabe haben alle Ländern der Erde zu erfüllen und damit auch Deutschland. 
Meintest du mit "sie" uns?




Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Die Flüchtlinge halten sich auch nicht an internationales Recht, wenn sie hier einfallen und fordern, fordern, fordern ! Warum sollten wir es dann ?



Mir ist neu, dass Flüchtlinge irgend etwas* von dir persönlich* fordern!



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Schuldig an der Krise im Nahen Osten sind Länder wie Saudi-Arabien, Ägypten, der Iran und die aufständischen selber. Die USA sind zwar auch nicht ganz unschuldig, aber die Hauptschuld liegt bei den betroffenen Ländern!



Die USA trägt die Hauptschuld. 
Das würdest du vielleicht merken, wenn du dich auch an Diskussionen in anderen Threads beteiligen würdest.



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Wie oft willst du noch "Mord" schreien ?



Solange Leute wie ihr vom "Töten" sprecht. 

Wenn dir das nicht passt, lass es doch einfach!


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Threshold schrieb:


> niemand hat Leute aufgehalten, die in die DDR wollten. Und die DDR war begeistert, dass Leute aus der BRD zu ihnen wollten.
> Wo ist da also der zusammenhang?



Du erzählt das nicht mir, ich weiß das. Ich habe nur auf die falsche Behauptung von Dr. Bakterius geantwortet.



Threshold schrieb:


> Also sind das alles völlig ungebildete Typen?
> Immerhin können die meisten Englisch sprechen.
> Das zeigt einen gewissen Bildungsgrad.
> 
> wo ist also deine Quelle, die bestätigt, dass das alle ungebildete Leute sind, die zu und kommen wollen?



â€¢ HauptherkunftslÃ¤nder von Asylbewerbern 2015 | Statistik

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Human_Development_Index

Ich weiß, nicht 100% Aussagekräftig, aber die Bildung fließt in den HDI mit ein. Als grober Indikator als nutzbar.



Threshold schrieb:


> Mohammed war als Kind Ziegenhirt und später Kaufmann.
> Später hat er dann das gleiche gemacht wie Jesus -- er hat Anhänger gesucht und seine Thesen verbreitet.



Deshalb ist Mohammed also in fremde Städte eingefallen und Leute als Sklaven genommen und Feinde enthaupten lassen. Stimmt. Eins zu eins wie Jesus.



Threshold schrieb:


> Das Christentum hat 1500 Jahre gewütet, dauert also noch eine Weile, bis der Islam gleich gezogen hat.



Darf der Islam doch gerne machen. Aber bitte nicht in Europa. Wir haben mit viel Leid und Blut die katholische Kirche überwunden. Ich sehe kein Grund, das gleiche Spiel mit dem Islam zu wiederholen.



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Hatten die schon zu der Zeit die Mauer?  Einreisen ja in die DDR aber auf dem normalen Weg, es war ja sogar die RAF ein gern gesehener Gast.



Auch nach dem Mauerbau konntest du legal in die DDR einreisen. Was hat die RAF damit jetzt zu tun? Zusammenhang?



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Cool dann hast du also alle " Einwanderer " interviewt auf Bildung etc.



Siehe meine Antwort an Threshold



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> War da nicht mal was mit der Herrenrasse?



Ohne Nazivokabular macht für einige die Diskussion keinen Spaß. Ich wäre für einen Godwins Law Zähler als Unterhaltungsfaktor.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Die Flüchtlinge schleusen sich neuerdings also selbst?



Wenn ich für illegale Handlungen Geld bezahle, dann ist es illegal. Was daran überfordert dich?



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Die Fälschung von Marken - Produkten ist auch illegal. Solche Produkte darfst du privat aber legal kaufen und in die EU einführen. Komisch nicht?



Produktpiraterie =/= Illegale Einwanderung. 



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Übrigends sind deine Schleuser ein Produkt der kapitalistischen Marktwirtschaft.
> Wenn es keinen Bedarf an Schleusung mehr gibt, dann gibt es auch keine Schleuser mehr!



Und macht es das jetzt irgendwie auf mysteriöse Art und Weise legal? 



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Man könnte doch Fährschiffe einsetzen, um die Menschen sicher über das Mittelmeer zu bringen.



Von Europa nach Afrika? Gute Idee 



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Vorteil: Wir könnten den Schleusern ihre Geschäftsgrundlage entziehen und gleichzeitig würde unser Ansehen in der Welt steigen.



Nachteil: Es hat keinen volkswirtschaftlichen Nutzen und kostest Geld. 



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Leichen, ertrunkender Flüchtlinge würden nicht mehr an unsere Küsten gespült werden. Wir würden auch kein internationales Recht brechen und keinen Millitäreinsatz im Mittelmeer benötigen.



Für Leichen gibt es Friedhöfe. Wir würden auch keinen Militäreinsatz benötigen, wenn die Leute nicht illegal über das Mittelmeer einreisen würden. Kommt halt immer auf den Blickwinkel an.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Finanzieren könnte man das Ganze aus den eingesparten Millitäreinsatz-Mitteln und Geldern, die sonst so sinnlos für EU-Propaganda wie siehe hier #150  verschleudert werden!



Oder man finanziert einfach gar nichts, weil das nur ein Anreiz für noch mehr illegale Einwanderung ist.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Fehlen dir etwa die Argumente, da du mit "Godwins Law 2.0" kommst?



Die Argumente fehlen für gewöhnlich dem, der auf DDR und Nazivergleiche zurückgreifen muss.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Die DDR hat auf Menschen geschossen, die die Grenze überqueren wollten.



Gott, wie ist Frau Merkel mit ihren Eltern eigentlich in die DDR eingereist? Wie sind eigentlich tausende Menschen in die DDR eingereist?



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> ...und WIR - "das DEUTSCHE Kollektiv" verurteilen das noch heute!



Das erste D in DDR sollte dir vielleicht auch erklären warum.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Wo bleibt da dein Aufschrei wegen *Doppelmoral*?



Weil es keine ist. Die DDR war eine Diktatur, die ihre eigenen Bevölkerung daran gehindert hat, dass Land zu verlassen.

Deutschland hindert niemanden daran, legal das Land zu betreten. Also hinkt der Vergleich. 



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Krieg ist eine Ursache  für Vertreibung und Verfolgung.
> ...und das sind doch wohl Asylgründe!



Nur wenn es von staatlicher Seite kommt.

BAMF - Bundesamt für Migration und Flüchtlinge - Asylrecht




schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Da du in diesem Thread gefragt hast, war deine Aussage, dass die USA  Konzentrationslager betreibt, threadübergreifend.
> Stehst du nicht mehr zu deinen Aussagen, wenn diese für deine Argumentationen lästig werden?



Ich stehe zu meinen Aussagen. Frage mich einfach im betreffenden Thread und ich erkläre dir alles, was du willst. Was aber meine Aussage, dass die USA auf Kuba ein Konzentrationslager betreibt, mit der Situation im Mittelmeer zu tun hat, erschließt sich mir nicht. 



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Verteidigung setzt immer Bedrohung vorraus!



Die Bedrohung der Hoheit der eigenen Gewässer.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Jedes Rechtssystem kennt in der Rechtsprechung Differenzierungen, du nicht?



Ich kenne ad hoc kein Rechtssystem das illegale Einwanderung per se genehmigt.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Auf Rechte zu pochen und damit gleichzeitung internationales Recht zu brechen, gibt deinem "Ermordungsvorschlag" keine Absolution!



Der Schutz der eigenen Hoheitsgebiete ist noch immer kein Bruch von internationalem Recht.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> "Unterlassene Hilfe", die hier zum Tot der Flüchtlinge führt, ist selbst schon ein Verstoß gegen internationales Recht!



Sich vorsätzlich selber in Gefahr begeben, um dann auf "unterlassene Hilfe" zu pochen? 



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Off-Topic, sorry



Erst stellst du * ohne Quellen * eine Behauptung auf.

Dann widerlege ich * mit Quellen * deine Behauptung. Und dann sagst du "Off-Topic, sorry".

Wer steht jetzt nochmal nicht zu seinen Aussagen? 



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Gut, nennen wir es also "Demokratie", wenn alle Länder der Nato das  ausbaden/ertragen müssen, was "die Führung" der Nato da unten abgezogen  hat. (Kausalität)



Ach, ich bin also für alles was meine Regierung macht verantwortlich, auch wenn ich die Regierung nicht gewählt habe? Also doch Sippenhaft. Und du willst mich über das Rechtssystem belehren?



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Stimmt, in Jugoslawien / Kosovo waren wir ja nicht.



Herrscht da gerade Krieg? Sind die Länder politisch unsicher?

Also wo bitte soll der Anspruch auf Asyl herkommen, für Flüchtlinge vom Balkan?



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Ich bin für alle schuldigen Nato-Staaten, aber schön, dass du es endlich verstanden hast!



Und von den aktuellen Hauptherkunftsländer (â€¢ HauptherkunftslÃ¤nder von Asylbewerbern 2015 | Statistik) herrscht nur in 3 Krieg und nur in einem davon waren wir (und das mit UN-Mandat).

Also bitte wo sind wir jetzt Schuldig?



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Wer für die Ursache verantwortlich ist, hat für die Folgen (Flüchtlinge) zu haften!



Siehe zuvor, nicht wir.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Nur so überlegt sich ein Staat in Zukunft zweimal, ob das Zündeln und Krieg führen in anderen Ländern *das *wirklich wert ist!



Oder er ist politisch, wirtschaftlich und militärisch stark genug, und es ist ihm egal, weil er es verhindern kann. Und nun?



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Das Versenken und damit gezielte Töten von Menschen, die um Schutz und Hilfe bitten, ist für mich unmenschlich und  Mord!



Du solltest meine Beiträge erst lesen, bevor du geifernd "Mord" rufst. Ich sagte, wir sollen die Schiffe erst zum umkehren auffordern, dann einen Warnschuss abgegeben und dann erst versenken.

Die Schiffe haben also bei meinem Vorschlag zwei Möglichkeiten zu umkehren. Nutzen sie die nicht, sind sie selbst schuld.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Worin besteht dann noch der Unterschied zwischen uns und dem IS?



Das wir den Leuten eine Wahl gelassen haben.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Er bringt seine Bürger in Gefahr weil für die Flüchtlinge die bei IHM ankommen, keine Versorgung angeboten wird, keine Unterkunft, nichts.



Die Flüchtlinge bringen seine Bürger in Gefahr. Und er schützt seine Bürger.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Deutschland war noch nie dafür bekannt, besonders einladend, herlich und weltoffen zu sein.



http://www.welt.de/politik/ausland/...chland-ist-weltweit-das-beliebteste-Land.html

http://www.sueddeutsche.de/politik/...hland-das-beliebteste-land-der-erde-1.2287270



cryon1c schrieb:


> Es wird mal Zeit das zu ändern, aber so lange wir hier Leute haben die uns daran hindern, wird es nie was.



Was muss man ändern, wir sind beliebt und einladend. Nur halt nicht zu illegalen.


----------



## cryon1c (13. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Cryon1c dein Vorschlag in allen Ehren aber woher soll Deutschland die knapp 300-500 Millionen € pro Jahr her nehmen. Und das wohlgemerkt bei nur 1 Million Flüchtlinge im Jahr



Und woher nehmen wir weit größere Summen für Bankenrettungen? Rettungssschirme für Länder, die sich komplett verschulden?
Die Bankenrettung hat Unmengen an Geld verschluckt.
Sieh dir da mal die Zahlen an:
Banken-Rettung kostet deutsche Steuerzahler 236 Milliarden Euro | Nachrichten ? DEUTSCHE WIRTSCHAFTS NACHRICHTEN

236 Milliarden €. Lass dir das mal auf der Zunge zergehen. Selbst wenn man zu hoch rechnet und 1 Milliarde € pro Million Flüchtlinge pro Jahr  ausgibt, könnte man sie immerhin über 200 Jahre damit durchfüttern.
Das ist das Geld, was wir in unsere Bankenrettung seit 2008 reingeschoben haben. 
Ich glaube nicht das wir mit der Finanzierung der Flüchtlinge uns finanziell übernehmen könnten, ganz im Gegenteil. Und wenn sie arbeiten können, selbst wenn nur die Hälfte von denen arbeiten geht, würden sie die Kosten für sich selbst und die andere Hälfte decken. Denn Flüchtlinge sind keine faule Banken, sie sind eigentlich ein Kapital - Arbeitskräfte, denn der Großteil von denen sind junge Männer, gesund und teils gut ausgebildet.


P.S.: Beliebt und einladend?
Gerade die Länder die nichts haben, denen müssen wir helfen. Und notfalls dafür unsere Gesetze anpassen und mal unsere Hintern vom Sessel hochkriegen. 
Natürlich is das Land beliebt bei denen die Geld haben und hier nur Urlaub machen wollen. Oder unsere Produkte kaufen wollen. 
Was ist aber mit denen die hier bereits leben und täglich mit Rassismus zu kämpfen haben?
Oder mit denen die hier gerne leben würden, aber nicht dürfen? Denen bleibt nur der Weg, einen Asylantrag zu stellen. Und dafür müssen sie erstmal herkommen.


----------



## schlumpi13 (13. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Cryon1c dein Vorschlag in allen Ehren aber woher soll Deutschland die knapp 300-500 Millionen € pro Jahr her nehmen. Und das wohlgemerkt bei nur 1 Million Flüchtlinge im Jahr



Da uns die Griechenlandkrise einen Profit von 100 Milliarden Euro  eingebracht hat, wäre Geld doch wohl kein Problem! 

Des einen Freud, des anderen Leid: Deutschland spart dank Griechenland-Krise 100 Milliarden Euro | RT Deutsch


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (13. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Da uns die Griechenlandkrise einen Profit von 100 Milliarden Euro  eingebracht hat, wäre Geld doch wohl kein Problem!
> 
> Des einen Freud, des anderen Leid: Deutschland spart dank Griechenland-Krise 100 Milliarden Euro | RT Deutsch



RT Deutsch ist eine sehr seriöse Quelle...



Manchmal glaub ich die ganzen Pro-Asyl Fanatiker müssen Opfer von Flüchtlingsgewalt werden, damit sie mal erfahren das der Großteil davon keine Fachkräfte sind, aber die meisten davon wohnen eh in linken Vierteln wo kein Heim steht.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Selbst Andersdenkende kamen nur ins Gefängnis, die DDR verurteilte niemanden zu Tode.
> Sie beschützte nur ihre Grenze vor "illegalen" Grenzgängern.


Stimmt, Andersdenkende verschwanden nur spurlos....


----------



## cryon1c (13. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Es ist viel wahrscheinlicher Opfer von Gewalt zu werden, die von den einheimischen Nazis ausgeht (die aktuell wie Pilze aus dem Boden wachsen und diverse Aktionen und Demos starten). Unterscheide auch mal zwischen Flüchtlingen und Kriminellen. Die ersten kommen her weil sie nicht anders können. Die zweiten kommen her weil es hier was zu holen gibt.
Und kriminelle Idioten gibts in jedem Land, wie gesagt - es gibt Gesetze um diese Leute zu bestrafen wenn sie was anstellen. 

Und selbst wenn RT Deutsch absolut daneben liegt und wir +/-0 aus der Krise rauskommen - wir werfen immer noch so viel Geld für sonstigen Unsinn raus, welches für Flüchtlinge mehr als ausreichend wäre - auch um sie komplett zu integrieren.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (13. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Es ist viel wahrscheinlicher Opfer von Gewalt zu werden, die von den einheimischen Nazis ausgeht (die aktuell wie Pilze aus dem Boden wachsen und diverse Aktionen und Demos starten). Unterscheide auch mal zwischen Flüchtlingen und Kriminellen. Die ersten kommen her weil sie nicht anders können. Die zweiten kommen her weil es hier was zu holen gibt.
> Und kriminelle Idioten gibts in jedem Land, wie gesagt - es gibt Gesetze um diese Leute zu bestrafen wenn sie was anstellen.
> 
> Und selbst wenn RT Deutsch absolut daneben liegt und wir +/-0 aus der Krise rauskommen - wir werfen immer noch so viel Geld für sonstigen Unsinn raus, welches für Flüchtlinge mehr als ausreichend wäre - auch um sie komplett zu integrieren.


Stimmt und weil es wie im jeden Land einheimische Kriminelle gibt brauchen wir natürlich auch noch extra ausländische Kriminelle.


----------



## DarkScorpion (13. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Wo schießen die Nazis aus dem Boden. Nicht jeder der Nationalen Stolz und sorge um Deutschland hat ist ein Nazi. 

Wann geht das in eure Köpfe.

Aber dazu fällt mir nur ein Song ein

https://youtu.be/3MS9z90LmFs


----------



## cryon1c (13. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Stimmt und weil es wie im jeden Land einheimische Kriminelle gibt brauchen wir natürlich auch noch extra ausländische Kriminelle.



Nö, brauchen wir nicht. Da wir aber keine Möglichkeit haben, sie als Kriminelle zu identifizieren, selbst wenn sie woanders vorbestraft sind - müssen wir sie wie alle anderen behandeln. 
Mit steigender Einwohnerzahl wird auch die Kriminalität steigen. In % bleibt sie in etwa gleich, gefühlt kracht es aber jeden Tag - weil man viel mehr davon mitbekommt. 
Wenns es danach geht, müssten wir ALLEN die Einreise verbieten - denn auch aus USA, EU, Australien oder jedem anderen wohlhabenden Land könnten Kriminelle einreisen *facepalm*


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (13. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Wo schießen die Nazis aus dem Boden. Nicht jeder der Nationalen Stolz und sorge um Deutschland hat ist ein Nazi.
> 
> Wann geht das in eure Köpfe.
> 
> ...



Genau so ist es.
Und wenn man jeden Andersdenkenden als Nazi bezeichnet, darf man sich dann nicht wundern wenn irgendwann die NPD im Bundestag sitzt, da sowas die Nazis nur verharmlost und damit auch die Wähler abstumpft


----------



## cryon1c (13. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Genau so ist es.
> Und wenn man jeden Andersdenkenden als Nazi bezeichnet, darf man sich dann nicht wundern wenn irgendwann die NPD im Bundestag sitzt ,weil man den Begriff des Nazi so verharmlosend auf normale Bürger und Patrioten angewendet hat das er die Wähler abgestumpft hat.



Andersdenkende? Nein. Leute die öffentlich gegen Ausländer, Flüchtlinge und so weiter vorgehen und ihre Gesinnung somit offen zeigen - die darf man sehr wohl als Nazis bezeichnen. 
Und wer Flyer mit "Refugees NOT Welcome" verteilt, gehört für mich in die rechte Ecke. Punkt. 
Leider haben wir zu viele davon hier, und sie stören gewaltig. 
Wenn irgendetwas ******* ist, darf man auch ******* dazu sagen. Das trifft auch auf Nazis zu. 

Offtopic: Frei.Wild ist für mich genau so tief rechts wie so viele andere Leute hier.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (13. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Andersdenkende? Nein. Leute öffentlich gegen Ausländer, Flüchtlinge und so weiter vorgehen und ihre Gesinnung somit offen zeigen - die darf man sehr wohl als Nazis bezeichnen.
> Und wer Flyer mit "Refugees NOT Welcome" verteilt, gehört für mich in die rechte Ecke. Punkt.
> Leider haben wir zu viele davon hier, und sie stören gewaltig.
> Wenn irgendetwas ******* ist, darf man auch ******* dazu sagen. Das trifft auch auf Nazis zu.
> ...


Du gehörst für mich auch in die linksextreme Ecke weil du meine Meinung nicht teilst und in einer Stadt lebst in der der linke Mob ständig randalier. Punkt (deine Logik)
Und ist Rammstein für dich auch rechts ? Obwohl sie sich mehrfach davon distanziert haben ? Obwohl sie sogar in den USA ein Konzert wegen Reichskriegsflaggen im Publikum abgebrochen haben ?


----------



## DarkScorpion (13. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Lass mich raten die Onkelz sind auch rechts?


----------



## cryon1c (13. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Du gehörst für mich auch in die linksextreme Ecke weil du meine Meinung nicht teilst und in einer Stadt lebst in der der linke Mob ständig randalier. Punkt (deine Logik)
> Und ist Rammstein für dich auch rechts ? Obwohl sie sich mehrfach davon distanziert haben ? Obwohl sie sogar in den USA ein Konzert wegen Reichskriegsflaggen im Publikum abgebrochen haben ?



Rammstein, Oomph!, Eisbrecher und auch weniger bekannte Bands wie Feindflug sind nicht rechts. Frei.Wild schon. Sie geben es natürlich nicht zu, sie veröffentlichen ihre Sachen auch nicht auf einem Underground-Label (davon gibt es einige die ihre rechte Gesinnung nicht verstecken). Hier ist der Unterschied im Detail. Nicht umsonst gibt es so viel shitstorm um die Band. 

Und mein Wohnort ist zwar bewusst gewählt, aber nicht weil hier die linke Abteilung stärker vertreten ist. Da müsste ich eigentlich woanders wohnen, in Dresden z.B., um da stärker gegen rechts vorgehen zu können.
Ich gebe aber zu das mir die linken Ideen weit näher sind. Gerade weil ich Erfahrungen aus dem Ausland mitbringe, über die nur wenige Leute verfügen. Weil ich mehrere Sprachen kann und keine Angst habe, mit verschiedenen Kulturen umzugehen, ohne die Leute gleich zu verurteilen.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (13. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Und mein Wohnort ist zwar bewusst gewählt, aber nicht weil hier die linke Abteilung stärker vertreten ist. Da müsste ich eigentlich woanders wohnen, in Dresden z.B., um da stärker gegen rechts vorgehen zu können.
> .


Ja, am liebsten würdest du sehen wie die Antifa Dresden im Kampf gegen Rechts niederbrennt oder ?
Darauf können die Dresdner verzichten und zum Glück sind der Großteil der Sachsen nicht links sondern wählen fast zu 50% national-konservativ CDU und AfD (ja die sächsische CDU ist mehr CSU als CDU)


----------



## cryon1c (13. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Ja, am liebsten würdest du sehen wie die Antifa Dresden im Kampf gegen Rechts niederbrennt oder ?
> Darauf können die Dresdner verzichten und zum Glück sind der Großteil der Sachsen nicht links sondern wählen fast zu 50% national-konservativ CDU und AfD (ja die sächsische CDU ist mehr CSU als CDU)



Niederbrennen? Nein. Es reicht schon wenn man sich zeigt, auf die Straße geht und eine Gegendemo auf die Beine stellt, die entsprechend groß ausfällt. 
Leipzig ist so weit die einzige Stadt in Sachsen, die Rechts absolut nicht mag. Eine weltoffene Stadt mit sehr vielen Leuten aus dem Ausland die diese Stadt erst zu dem machen, was sie aktuell ist.  
Was Dresden angeht - sieh dir mal an wie die Flüchtlinge da vor sich hin gammeln im Zeltlager. Die Zustände sind absolut unzumutbar und eigentlich unmöglich. Die Leute scheint es da aber nicht besonders zu stören, was mir auch ordentlich stinkt.
Sieh dir lieber mal die genaue Statistik an, welche Stadt hier was wählt und wo die Nazis in Massen rumstiefeln.

Nu aber genug davon, wir kommen vom Thema ab. 

So lange wir die Rechten hier frei rumlaufen lassen, werden die Flüchtlinge keine Ruhe finden. Da muss sich dringend was ändern - und nein, Flüchtlinge raus ist damit definitiv NICHT gemeint...


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (13. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> So lange wir die Rechten hier frei rumlaufen lassen, werden die Flüchtlinge keine Ruhe finden. Da muss sich dringend was ändern - und nein, Flüchtlinge raus ist damit definitiv NICHT gemeint...


Dafür habt ihr in Leipzig den linksradikalen Mob.
Du hättest wohl gerne Internierungslager für Andersdenkende (also Leute die DEINER Meinung nach Nazis sind) oder was ?


----------



## DarkScorpion (13. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Das Problem ist eher alles was etwas weiter recht von seiner Meinung, welche ja eher links ist wie er zugegeben hat, ist rechts.

Und wenn Frei.Wild rechts ist macht Helene Fischer Heavy Metall. 

Jeder Schlagerfuzzi darf von der schönen Heimat singen und alle finden es toll. Singt eine Rockband von Heimat sind es gleich Nazis.

Dies Logik muss mir einer erklären


----------



## BlackAcetal (13. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ich finde Nazis auch nicht gut....genauso wenig wie ich linksextreme gutheißen kann.
Aber es ist denke ich nicht unsere Aufgabe alle aufzunehmen und jedem Asylanten ein Haus zu bauen.
Wir haben glaube ich genug getan, sie bekommen eine Unterkunft und Essen sowie teilweise Taschengeld. 
Wenn ich in Afrika oder sonstwo Asyl in Anspruch nehmen sollte, dann wäre ich froh wenn ich nicht gleich rausgeworfen werde sofern ich einen Grund habe Asyl zu suchen. Ich wäre auch dankbar wenn ich solche Hilfen  bekommen würde und würde nicht noch eine Wohnung ablehnen die mir zu klein ist denn andernfalls wäre ich vielleicht tot wenn ich nicht gegangen wäre.


----------



## cryon1c (13. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Dafür habt ihr in Leipzig den linksradikalen Mob.
> Du hättest wohl gerne Internierungslager für Andersdenkende (also Leute die DEINER Meinung nach Nazis sind) oder was ?



Nope. Mich würde es einfach mal freuen wenn die Leute die als Nazis identifiziert werden, auch vor Gericht landen und nach bestehenden Gesetzen dafür auch bestraft werden. 
Aktuell passiert das viel zu selten. Gibt immer wieder kleine Fälle wie der mit Porshe, wo ein Azubi gefeuert wurde nach dem Porshe einen Screenshot bekommen hat, wo seine seine Aussagen bei Facebook standen. Anzeige wurde auch erstattet - aber wir brauchen weit mehr davon, damit sich auch andere Arbeitgeber umsehen und mal ihre Eier finden. Das ist weit wirkungsvoller als die Leute mit mickrigen Geldstrafen davon ziehen zu lassen. 

Und das ist nicht MEINE Meinung, das ist die Meinung von sehr vielen Leuten.  Und verwechsel hier nicht einfach eine rechtsorientierte/konservative Einstellung mit offensichtlichem Rassismus etc. Die schließen sich nicht aus, sind aber doch 2 verschiedene Sachen. 

Ich bin nicht gegen rechte Parteien etc. Ich bin gegen Nazis die hier Straftaten begehen und Demos organisieren etc.


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Nope. Mich würde es einfach mal freuen wenn die Leute die als Nazis identifiziert werden, auch vor Gericht landen und nach bestehenden Gesetzen dafür auch bestraft werden.
> Aktuell passiert das viel zu selten. Gibt immer wieder kleine Fälle wie der mit Porshe, wo ein Azubi gefeuert wurde nach dem Porshe einen Screenshot bekommen hat, wo seine seine Aussagen bei Facebook standen. Anzeige wurde auch erstattet - aber wir brauchen weit mehr davon, damit sich auch andere Arbeitgeber umsehen und mal ihre Eier finden. Das ist weit wirkungsvoller als die Leute mit mickrigen Geldstrafen davon ziehen zu lassen.
> 
> Und das ist nicht MEINE Meinung, das ist die Meinung von sehr vielen Leuten.  Und verwechsel hier nicht einfach eine rechtsorientierte/konservative Einstellung mit offensichtlichem Rassismus etc. Die schließen sich nicht aus, sind aber doch 2 verschiedene Sachen.
> ...




Auf deutsch, du willst ein Gesinnungsstrafrecht. Gab es schon zweimal in Deutschland. Einmal im braunen Sozialismus, dann im roten. 

Tut mir leid, brauch ich beides nicht.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (13. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ja, die linken Gutmenschen die Leben versauen indem sie alles und jeden anzeigen....
Selber kann es ihnen ja nicht passieren sind ja entweder Arbeitslose oder Bonzenkinder.


----------



## cryon1c (13. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Auf deutsch, du willst ein Gesinnungsstrafrecht. Gab es schon zweimal in Deutschland. Einmal im braunen Sozialismus, dann im roten.
> 
> Tut mir leid, brauch ich beides nicht.



Gesinnungsstrafrecht?
Nö. Das nennt man anders, Verfassungsfeindliche Symbole, Parolen und Volksverhetzung. Und das ist bereits strafbar, wird nur viel zu selten durchgezogen von den Behörden.
Ob du willst oder nicht, das ist bereits vorhanden. 

Aktuell wird es auch privat angewendet indem Leute gefeuert werden etc. Keiner sollte mit Nazis zusammenarbeiten wenn er kann.


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Gesinnungsstrafrecht?
> Nö. Das nennt man anders, Verfassungsfeindliche Symbole, Parolen und Volksverhetzung. Und das ist bereits strafbar, wird nur viel zu selten durchgezogen von den Behörden.
> Ob du willst oder nicht, das ist bereits vorhanden.
> 
> Aktuell wird es auch privat angewendet indem Leute gefeuert werden etc. *Keiner sollte mit Nazis zusammenarbeiten wenn er kann.*



Und genau an der Stelle fängt Gesinnungsstrafrecht an. 

Wenn jemand eine Straftat begeht, dann soll er dafür bestraft werden. Aber Nazis härter für das selbe Verbrechen zu bestrafen, als Nichtnazis, ist Gesinnungsstrafrecht. Oder ist Mord aus Rassenhass, schlimmer als ein Mord aus "normalen" Hass? Nicht die Gesinnung, sondern die Tat ist entscheidend. Zumindest in einem Rechtsstaat.

Wenn du das haben willst, was dir da so vorschwebt, es gibt noch genug sozialistische Diktaturen auf der Welt. Such dir eine schöne aus.

PS: Hast du Quellen dafür, dass das nicht genug von Behörden durchgezogen wird?


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (13. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Gesinnungsstrafrecht?
> Nö. Das nennt man anders, Verfassungsfeindliche Symbole, Parolen und Volksverhetzung. Und das ist bereits strafbar, wird nur viel zu selten durchgezogen von den Behörden.
> Ob du willst oder nicht, das ist bereits vorhanden.
> 
> Aktuell wird es auch privat angewendet indem Leute gefeuert werden etc. Keiner sollte mit Nazis zusammenarbeiten wenn er kann.


Hmm Salafisten rennen auch mit verfassungsfeindlichen Symbolen rum, und die werden von keinen Linken angezeigt. Komisch oder ? (Und falls du jetzt damit kommst das es religiöse Symbole sind dann musst du auch wissen, dass das Hakenkreuz wenn man es umdreht ein buddhistisches Glückssymbol war bis zum 2. Wk)
Übrigens in Polen und einigen ehemaligen Ostblockstaaten sind sowjetische Symbole auch verboten und weißt du auch warum ? Weil sie wissen was der Kommunismus ihnen angetan hat !


----------



## cryon1c (13. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und genau an der Stelle fängt Gesinnungsstrafrecht an.
> 
> Wenn jemand eine Straftat begeht, dann soll er dafür bestraft werden. Aber Nazis härter für das selbe Verbrechen zu bestrafen, als Nichtnazis, ist Gesinnungsstrafrecht. Oder ist Mord aus Rassenhass, schlimmer als ein Mord aus "normalen" Hass? Nicht die Gesinnung, sondern die Tat ist entscheidend. Zumindest in einem Rechtsstaat.
> 
> Wenn du das haben willst, was dir da so vorschwebt, es gibt noch genug sozialistische Diktaturen auf der Welt. Such dir eine schöne aus.



Falsch. Es gibt einen kleinen Unterschied zwischen "normalen" Straftaten und Straftaten mit rechtem Hintergrund. Da gibt es kein "härter" bestrafen, es gibt die Straftaten mit diversen Hintergründen wie Rassismus etc. und diese haben ihr Strafmaß. 
Es geht hier darum, Leute zu entlassen, die eine eindeutige Straftat begangen haben, damit als Nazis indentifiziert wurden und somit dem Unternehmen (und nicht nur diesem) schaden. 
Jeder der Nazis bei sich in der Firma entdeckt, darf und soll sie anzeigen und auch dem Vorstand bescheid geben.

P.S. wir sind hier aber nicht in Polen. Wir sind in Deutschland, wo wir ein fettes Problem mit den Nazis hatten und leider immer noch haben. Die Gesetze, die existieren, werden leider viel zu lasch umgesetzt.


----------



## Memphys (13. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Wo schießen die Nazis aus dem Boden. Nicht jeder der Nationalen Stolz und sorge um Deutschland hat ist ein Nazi.
> 
> Wann geht das in eure Köpfe.
> 
> ...



Es war so klar... wenn man schon eine "patriotische" Band anführen will sollte man schon eine nehmen, die nicht nur Populismus zu bieten hat. Und nein, wir haben keine Nazis, nur rechte Dumpfbacken, die schießen dafür aber ganz schön aus dem Boden.  Was wir heute haben ist nicht wirklich "gefährlich" im historischen Sinne, wir haben keine NSDAP die eine geschwächte Demokratie überrollen könnte. Selbst wenn NPD und/oder AfD (wahrscheinlich in Koalition) die Regierung übernehmen gibt es kein viertes Reich. Was es dann gibt ist ein Deutschland, dass alle Humanität mit Füßen tritt. Wenn ihr euer Land liebt ist das schön, tut doch mal was produktives, geht her und engagiert euch ehrenamtlich und macht unser Land noch schöner/sicherer/besser als es eh schon ist. Das wäre Heimatliebe.
Aber gegen Ausländer wettern bringt dieses Land nicht nach vorne. Ein Deutschland ohne gegenseitiges Verständnis ist ein armes Deutschland. Und immer dran denken, wenn man sein Ziel erst erreicht hat und Ausländer draußen bleiben müssen braucht man einen neuen Sündenbock, denn, o Wunder, es gibt immer noch Kriminalität. Vielleicht seid dann ja ihr dran ... Arbeitslose, Kinder von ehem. Gastarbeitern, Linke... wer weiß schon wer es wird.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Ohne Nazivokabular macht für einige die Diskussion keinen Spaß. Ich wäre für einen Godwins Law Zähler als Unterhaltungsfaktor.


Bei so mancher Aussage ist es aber doch mal angebracht auch wenn ich es nicht wirklich brauche.


> Auch nach dem Mauerbau konntest du legal in die DDR einreisen. Was hat die RAF damit jetzt zu tun? Zusammenhang?


Habe ja nie was anderes gesagt nur wenn du dort unerwünscht warst oder nicht die legale Einreise gewählt hattest dann hatte man gleich mehrere Probleme.


> Sie beschützte nur ihre Grenze vor "illegalen" Grenzgängern.


Kann ja nicht sein wenn ich schon lüge, aber egal das ganze ist ja seit einem Vierteljahrhundert eh Geschichte.


> Du solltest meine Beiträge erst lesen, bevor du geifernd "Mord" rufst. Ich sagte, wir sollen die Schiffe erst zum umkehren auffordern, dann einen Warnschuss abgegeben und dann erst versenken.
> 
> Die Schiffe haben also bei meinem Vorschlag zwei Möglichkeiten zu umkehren. Nutzen sie die nicht, sind sie selbst schuld.


Egal wie du es ausschmückst es bleibt das selbe und es gibt für solche Aktionen keinen Grund


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (13. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Falsch. Es gibt einen kleinen Unterschied zwischen "normalen" Straftaten und Straftaten mit rechtem Hintergrund. Da gibt es kein "härter" bestrafen, es gibt die Straftaten mit diversen Hintergründen wie Rassismus etc. und diese haben ihr Strafmaß.
> Es geht hier darum, Leute zu entlassen, die eine eindeutige Straftat begangen haben, damit als Nazis indentifiziert wurden und somit dem Unternehmen (und nicht nur diesem) schaden.
> Jeder der Nazis bei sich in der Firma entdeckt, darf und soll sie anzeigen und auch dem Vorstand bescheid geben.
> 
> P.S. wir sind hier aber nicht in Polen. Wir sind in Deutschland, wo wir ein fettes Problem mit den Nazis hatten und leider immer noch haben. Die Gesetze, die existieren, werden leider viel zu lasch umgesetzt.



Und was ist mit Deutschlandhassern, oder sind die deiner Meinung nach normal ?


----------



## Memphys (13. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Und was ist mit Deutschlandhassern, oder sind die deiner Meinung nach normal ?



Hass/=Wut

Es gibt viele Leute die auf Deutschland wütend sind, weil hier viel falsch läuft. Jemanden der aus Deutschland kommt und Deutschland HASST kenne ich (persönlich) nicht. Deutschlandhass gibt es meistens dann im Ausland, wo wir für die gleichen dummen Gründe gehasst werden wie die Ausländer/Flüchtlinge hier in Deutschland.


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Falsch. Es gibt einen kleinen Unterschied zwischen "normalen" Straftaten und Straftaten mit rechtem Hintergrund. Da gibt es kein "härter" bestrafen, es gibt die Straftaten mit diversen Hintergründen wie Rassismus etc. und diese haben ihr Strafmaß.



Nein gibt es nicht. Wenn ein Nazi einen Mord begeht, ist es Mord. Wenn ein Linker einen Mord begeht, ist es Mord.

Oder ist Rassismus jetzt das schlimmere Motiv, als z.b. Rache oder Gier? 



cryon1c schrieb:


> Es geht hier darum, Leute zu entlassen, die eine eindeutige Straftat begangen haben



Gilt das für alle Straftaten?



cryon1c schrieb:


> , damit als Nazis indentifiziert wurden und somit dem Unternehmen (und nicht nur diesem) schaden.



Wie wollen wir sie denn identifizieren? Wollen wir ihnen eine Nummer auf den Arm tätowieren und sie in Lager stecken?



cryon1c schrieb:


> Jeder der Nazis bei sich in der Firma entdeckt, darf und soll sie anzeigen und auch dem Vorstand bescheid geben.



Also doch Blockwarte. Ab wann ist man denn ein Nazi? Wenn man die massenhafte Einwanderung von Wirtschaftsflüchtlingen kritisiert? Wenn man die EU ablehnt? Wie "definieren" wir den einen Nazi. 

Und was ist wenn ich einen von der Antifa in meiner Firma entdecken würde (was mich überraschen würde, arbeiten die überhaupt freiwillig?), darf ich den dann auch anzeigen und dem Vorstand Bescheid geben?



cryon1c schrieb:


> Wir sind in Deutschland, wo wir ein fettes Problem mit den Nazis hatten und leider immer noch haben.



Stimmt bei der Bundestagswahl haben 1.3% für die NDP gestimmt. Oh mein Gott, Deutschland wird demnächst von rechts übernommen.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Die Gesetze, die existieren, werden leider viel zu lasch umgesetzt



Quelle?



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Bei so mancher Aussage ist es aber doch mal angebracht auch wenn ich es nicht wirklich brauche.



Welche Aussagen sind das so im einzelnen?



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Habe ja nie was anderes gesagt nur wenn du dort unerwünscht warst oder nicht die legale Einreise gewählt hattest dann hatte man gleich mehrere Probleme.



Das hat das so an sich, wenn man illegales macht.


----------



## highspeedpingu (13. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Der Mann hat keine andere Wahl als mit brutaler Härte vorzugehen. Er hat  einen Brief an die Regierung in Athen geschrieben um auf die Zustände  aufmerksam zu machen, was aber anscheinend weder die Athener Regierung  interessiert, noch die EU dazu bewegt dort zu intervenieren.
> Was soll er also tun? Tut er nichts eskaliert die Lage dort noch weiter  da noch mehr Flüchtlinge kommen. Also versucht er die Lage mit brutaler  Härte unter Kontrolle zu halten und hoft darauf das die Flüchtlinge, die  noch kommen könnten, evt. dadurch abgeschreckt werden.


So macht er das...



> *Man könnte doch Fährschiffe einsetzen, um die Menschen sicher über das Mittelmeer zu bringen.*
> Vorteil: Wir könnten den Schleusern ihre Geschäftsgrundlage entziehen und gleichzeitig würde unser Ansehen in der Welt steigen.
> Leichen, ertrunkender Flüchtlinge würden nicht mehr an unsere Küsten  gespült werden.  Wir würden auch kein internationales Recht brechen und  keinen Millitäreinsatz im Mittelmeer benötigen.
> 
> Finanzieren könnte man das Ganze aus den eingesparten  Millitäreinsatz-Mitteln und Geldern, die sonst so sinnlos für  EU-Propaganda wie siehe hier #150  verschleudert werden!



Geht´s noch?


----------



## cryon1c (13. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Also doch Blockwarte. Ab wann ist man denn ein Nazi? Wenn man die massenhafte Einwanderung von Wirtschaftsflüchtlingen kritisiert? Wenn man die EU ablehnt? Wie "definieren" wir den einen Nazi.
> 
> Und was ist wenn ich einen von der Antifa in meiner Firma entdecken würde (was mich überraschen würde, arbeiten die überhaupt freiwillig?), darf ich den dann auch anzeigen und dem Vorstand Bescheid geben?



Ab wann man Nazi ist? Siehe das Gesetzbuch. z.B. § 130. Wer diese Straftaten begeht, sollte sich nicht wundern wenn er als Nazi bekannt wird und entsprechende Probleme in der Gesellschaft kriegt.
Zu allem anderen:
So lange hier noch Nazis rumrennen, und wenns nur 5 Stück in ganz Deutschland sind, ist das ein Problem. Denn diese Leute tragen ein Gedankengut in sich, welches gefährlich ist und nicht umsonst verboten wurde.
Und ja das gilt für ALLE Straftaten. Aber einige wiegen besonders schwer und können zum Jobverlust führen. 
Antifa oder links zu sein und die Meinung zu äußern ist nicht strafbar, als Nazi macht man sich hingegen strafbar. 
Und verdammn noch mal JA, Rassismus ist für mich eins der schlimmsten Motive für ein Verbrechen die ich mir überhaupt ausdenken kann. Gott sei Dank sehen viele Richter dies ebenso und verhängen härtere Strafen. 


Ich bin kein Deutschlandhasser, würde ich sonst hier leben?
Ich hasse nur einige wenige Sachen in Deutschland, die sich hier leider immer noch nicht endgültig beheben lassen. Und damit bin ich bei weitem nicht alleine. 
Dazu gehören auch Rassismus, der Hass gegenüber Minderheiten (der leider immer noch existiert) und solche "Kleinigkeiten" wie Waffenlieferungen in Gebiete wo sie nichts zu suchen haben wegen der aktuellen Situation.
Während letzteres aber wenigstens Geld in unsere Kassen spült, aber unmoralisch ist, ist Fremdenhass absolut grundlos und sinnlos...


----------



## Amon (13. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Tote an unserer Küste? Also ich hab noch nix davon gehört dass an den Stränden der Nord- und Ostsee Tote angespült wurden.


----------



## DarkScorpion (13. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Solange nur 5 Antifas in Deutschland rum rennen hat Deutschland ein gewaltiges Problem 

Könnte ich jetzt auch sagen.

Mach in der Öffentlichkeit einen Hltler Gruß und du bist schneller von der Straße als du Hallo sagen kannst.

Zeig irgendwo ein Hakenkr3uz und du bist auch dran. 

Die Gesetze werden genutzt und befolgt. Jetzt schon. 

Aber nicht jeder der sagt ich will keine Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge betreibt Volksverhetzung oder ähnliches.


----------



## cryon1c (13. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Amon schrieb:


> Tote an unserer Küste? Also ich hab noch nix davon gehört dass an den Stränden der Nord- und Ostsee Tote angespült wurden.



Liegt vll an der Tatsache das dort keiner ist? Sie ertrinken im Mittelmeer, auf einem 4km breiten Streifen zwischen der Türkei und Griechenland. Zum Bleistift. Aber dir ist das ja herzlich egal, dich juckt das keinen Millimeter weil ist ja nicht deine Küste.



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Solange nur 5 Antifas in Deutschland rum rennen hat Deutschland ein gewaltiges Problem
> 
> Könnte ich jetzt auch sagen.
> 
> ...




Ja das ist klar. Warum werden dann aber Demonstrationen nicht zerschlagen, bei denen die Teilnehmer genau DAS machen? Ein paar kleine Fische fischt die Polizei schon raus, hier und da. Aber die große Masse schwimmt leider weiter - nicht jeder darin ist ein Nazi, aber es sind nicht gerade wenige. 

Und ob das Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge sind oder Kriegsflüchtlinge oder was auch immer  man sie nennt - sie kommen her weil sie dort nix zu essen haben. Keine Möglichkeiten sich zu versorgen, keine Gesundheitsversorgung usw. Das sind für mich genug Gründe die Leute aufzunehmen. Diese Gründe sind nicht weniger wichtig als politische Verfolgung oder ein Krieg in der Region wo sie herkommen.


----------



## Two-Face (13. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ausweisen z.b.? Warum muss es immer gleich „Mistgabeln und Fackeln“ sein? Oder wie die Schweiz, ein Minarettverbot (am besten gleich um ein Moscheeverbot erweitert)


Deine Ausdrucksweise von "unseren Kontinent verteidigen" usw. klingt äußerst reißerisch, da brauchst du dich nicht wundern, wenn jemand da radikale Untertöne mitreininterpretiert.

Und ein Moscheenverbot ist genau das Falsche, die lassen sich nämlich überwachen. Wenn es keine Moscheen mehr gibt, wie willst du dann die ganzen Islamisten von den Moslems aussondern, die sich dann evtl. um Untergrund treffen?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn keine Erdölquelle ewig währt, gilt das auch für die der islamischen Länder. Und Republikaner denken an erstes an die Wirtschaft. Und Öl zu exportieren ist gut für die Wirtschaft


Die Republikaner denken in erster Linie daran, sich selbst zu bereichern, wenn nämlich irgendwann jede Erdölquelle versiegt ist, haben sie dann noch Vorräte und sind im Vorteil. Warum bunkern die wohl auch schon seit Jahrzehnten ihre Goldvorräte?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Da man aber in Deutschland (im Gegensatz zu anderen Ländern) aber mit der Begründung „Selbstverteidigung“ keine WBK bekommt, bin ich Sportschütze geworden.


Was ich auch gut so finde, denn Zustände wie in den USA will ich hier nicht haben.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es geht auch nicht um die Moslems, sondern um den Islam. Und der zeigt seine wahres Gesicht sehr deutlich. Du solltest die Quellen, die man dir anbietet auch schon lesen.


Ich lese aus deinen Quellen aber keinen ernsten Zusammenhang zwischen deinen Hetzreden und der Gefährlichkeit des Islams heraus - wenn, dann wird dort nur kritisiert, wie rückschrittig der Islam in den islam-geprägten Ländern noch ist und dass sich hiesige Muslime zu wenig tun, um sich davon zu distanzieren - ein vertretbarer Standpunkt, aber das begründet noch lange nicht Phobie gegenüber alles was mit dem Islam zu tun hat.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Demografie + Einwanderung. Hier in dem Zusammenhang ganz interessant:
> 
> â€¢ Asylbewerber in Deutschland nach ReligionszugehÃ¶rigkeit 2014 | Statistik


Die Statistik kenne ich schon, auch da habe ich keinen exorbitanten (sprich hohen, 2 stelligen) Anstieg an Muslimen bis ins Jahr 2050 und darüber ausmachen können - die tatsächlichen Hochrechnungen sprechen eher von einem Anteilsanstieg auf 7% und knapp darüber bis ins Jahr 2030, immernoch weniger als in Frankreich heute.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Der Islam ist rückständig. Wenn du die Quellen nicht liest, hat das alles keinen Sinn.


Jede Religion ist irgendwie rückständig. Alles, wo irgendwer/irgendwas imaginäres angebetet wird, ist im Prinzip rückständig und gründet auf veralteten Denkweisen, als sich die Menscheit noch keinen Reim auf die Natur machen konnte, aber es kommt nunmal auch darauf an, wie viele Schritte man zurückgeht in diesen Denkweisen.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Fiktives Beispiel, wenn 50% der Bevölkerung Nazis wäre, denkst du dann Deutschland würde noch eine Demokratie bleiben?
> 
> Sobald sich undemokratische Gruppen an die Macht gebracht haben, ist es in der Regel zu spät. Weil diese Gruppen, dann daraufhin arbeiten, diese Macht zu erhalten.


Deine Vergleiche hinken ein wenig: Als die Nazis an die Macht kamen, litt Deutschland noch unter den Nachwirkungen der Wirtschaftskrise. Mitglied in der SPD waren die auch nicht, die hatten ihre eigene Partei. Als dann Hitler mit seinen lautstarken Reden, Parolen und Stechschritt daherkam und den geschwächten Deutschen höchst effekthascherisch Mut einbrüllte, war klar, dass er ans Ruder kommt. 
Extremistische Moslems haben keine Basis in Parteien, welche die Regierung stellen könnten, die müssten erst mal ihre eigene gründen und dann muss der Verfassungsschutz prüfen, ob deren Ansichten mit der Demokratie und der deutschen Staatsform kompatibel ist.

Wenn eine Gefahr für eine neue Diktatur in der Zukunft ausgeht, dann in einer neuen Wirtschaftskrise, die irgendwann kommen wird, wenn die EU den Euro nicht in den Griff bekommt und alle wieder so verzweifelt sind, dass ihnen jedes Mittel recht ist, um aus der Misere rauszukommen.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Der Koran einfach.
> 
> Religion: Der Terror kommt aus dem Herzen des Islam - DIE WELT
> Es wäre dann aber kein westliches Land mehr. Nochmal lies doch einfach die Quellen. Der Islam ist in seiner Form nicht mit unserer Demokratie kompatibel.


KEINE Religion ist mit der Demokratie vereinbar und die Bibel ist exakt genauso "demokratisch" wie der Koran, wenn du dir mal das Alte Testament durchliest.
Aber schon mal was vom Begriff, Säkularismus gehört?
Jede Religion hat sich nunmal dem Staat unterzuordnen, das haben schon Leute wie Thomas Hobbes im 17. Jahrhundert erkannt (auch wenn sich damals natürlich keiner getraut hat, das öffentlich auszusprechen).
Der Staat, die Demokratie haben sich nunmal nach dem Volk zu richten und nicht nach möglicherweise existierenden Gottheiten, die verlangen, jede woche 5x zu beten oder 40 Tage im Jahr zu fasten.
Die Kirche hat das schon lange erkannt, auch wenn es dort immernoch konservative Idioten gibt, wie z.B. in den USA (auch in Deutschland bricht das immernoch durch, an der schlichten Weigerung der Union, die Eheschließung für Homosexuelle einzuführen). Der Islam als Ganzes noch lange nicht, dafür ist er, wie du ja schon lange richtig erkannt hast, zu rückschrittig. Aber ein säkularer Glauben ist möglich, auch im Islam, Cem Özdemir ist schonmal ein Beispiel dafür, von dem habe ich noch keine islamistischen Parolen gehört.
Ich bin zwar Atheist aber nunmal so tolerant, dass jeder seinen Glauben meinetwegen frei ausüben darf, solange er damit keinen anderen, direkt oder indirekt, schadet. Und das hat bisher von den Moslems die ich kenne nunmal keiner getan.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Könntest du mir diese Stelle bitten zeigen, wo ich das behauptet habe? Ansonsten lass die Unterstellung.


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...pegida-ziele-teilnehmer-eure-meinung-107.html

Selbst hast du eine solche Aussage nicht getätigt, aber wohl einen Beitrag in diese Richtung für positiv befunden (es ging um die immernoch vorhandene Benachteiligung von Bewerbern mit Eltern mit Migrationshintergrund).
Das reicht mir schon als eine gewisse Aussage.


----------



## Amon (13. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Liegt vll an der Tatsache das dort keiner ist? Sie ertrinken im Mittelmeer, auf einem 4km breiten Streifen zwischen der Türkei und Griechenland. Zum Bleistift. Aber dir ist das ja herzlich egal, dich juckt das keinen Millimeter weil ist ja nicht deine Küste.


Weist du was, genau so sieht es aus. Es juckt mich nicht. Niemand hat sie gezwungen sich in die Boote zu setzen! Niemand hat sie eingeladen hier her zu kommen! Niemand will sie wirklich hier haben! Also ja, es ist mir scheißegal wie viele da ersaufen!


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Ab wann man Nazi ist? Siehe das Gesetzbuch. z.B. § 130. Wer diese Straftaten begeht, sollte sich nicht wundern wenn er als Nazi bekannt wird und entsprechende Probleme in der Gesellschaft kriegt.



Oh dann werden wir aber viele "Nazis" haben. Salafisten, türkische Nationalisten, Leute vom Schwarzen Block die rufen "Deutschland verrecke" oder "Bomber Harris do it again"...



cryon1c schrieb:


> Zu allem anderen:
> So lange hier noch Nazis rumrennen, und wenns nur 5 Stück in ganz Deutschland sind, ist das ein Problem.



Klar, am besten wir stecken sie alle in spezielle Lager. 



cryon1c schrieb:


> Denn diese Leute tragen ein Gedankengut in sich, welches gefährlich ist und nicht umsonst verboten wurde.



Wenn bereits Gedankengut verboten ist, dann sind wir wirklich nicht mehr weit entfernt von 1984. 



cryon1c schrieb:


> Und ja das gilt für ALLE Straftaten. Aber einige wiegen besonders schwer und können zum Jobverlust führen.



Ja und zwar unabhängig von der Gesinnung.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Antifa oder links zu sein und die Meinung zu äußern ist nicht strafbar, als Nazi macht man sich hingegen strafbar.



Sprüche wie "Deutschland verrecke" sind als Meinungen? Das ist doch auch Rassismus und damit Volksverhetzung.

Als "Nazi" macht man sich wie jeder Mensch nur strafbar, wenn man eine Straftat begeht. Oder ist für dich schon "Nazi" sein, die Straftat? 



cryon1c schrieb:


> Und verdammn noch mal JA, Rassismus ist für mich eins der schlimmsten Motive für ein Verbrechen die ich mir überhaupt ausdenken kann.



Als wenn ein Nazi jemanden tötet, weil er Ausländer ist, ist es schlimmer, als wenn ein Nichtnazi einen Menschen tötet aus Rache oder Habgier?

Cool, ich wäre dafür, dass du das mal mit den Angehörigen der Opfer ausdiskutierst. Die finden das bestimmt Klasse, wenn du ihre Angehörigen faktisch zu Opfern zweiter Klasse degradierst.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Gott sei Dank sehen viele Richter dies ebenso und verhängen härtere Strafen.



Was denn jetzt? Gehen die Behörden jetzt dagegen nun doch vor? Entscheid dich doch mal.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Deutschlandhasser, würde ich sonst hier leben?



Die Subjekte von der Antifa leben doch auch hier und rufen "Deutschland verrecke". Aber das ist ja kein Rassismus, oder? Sind ja die falschen Täter.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Dazu gehören auch Rassismus, der Hass gegenüber Minderheiten (der leider immer noch existiert) und solche "Kleinigkeiten" wie Waffenlieferungen in Gebiete wo sie nichts zu suchen haben wegen der aktuellen Situation.



Josef Schuster warnt vor Tragen der Kippa - DIE WELT

Das ist ja eindeutig Hass gegen Minderheiten. Sind die Stadteile mit hoher muslimischer Bevölkerung nach deiner Logik jetzt auch Rassisten?


----------



## Threshold (13. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> â€¢ HauptherkunftslÃ¤nder von Asylbewerbern 2015 | Statistik
> 
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Human_Development_Index
> 
> Ich weiß, nicht 100% Aussagekräftig, aber die Bildung fließt in den HDI mit ein. Als grober Indikator als nutzbar.



Ist es eben nicht, das ist ja das Problem.
die Leute, die nach Europa kommen, haben für ihre Verhältnisse eine Menge Geld dafür bezahlt.
Denkst du echt, dass ein ungebildeter Mensch, der selbst in seinem Heimatland nichts kann, so viel geld hat?
Ich denke eher, dass die Leute, die nach Europa wollen, die Mittel- oder Oberschicht ihrer Länder sind, die armen und ungebildeten bleiben zurück und sind durch die örtlichen Diktatoren leicht zu beeinflussen.
Der gebildete hat aber keine Lust mehr auf den örtlichen Diktator und haut ab.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Deshalb ist Mohammed also in fremde Städte eingefallen und Leute als Sklaven genommen und Feinde enthaupten lassen. Stimmt. Eins zu eins wie Jesus.



Wo hat er das denn gemacht?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Darf der Islam doch gerne machen. Aber bitte nicht in Europa. Wir haben mit viel Leid und Blut die katholische Kirche überwunden. Ich sehe kein Grund, das gleiche Spiel mit dem Islam zu wiederholen.



Und was hat die christliche Kirche in Amerika oder Afrika gemacht? Die haben da Genozid im großen Stil betrieben.


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Deine Ausdrucksweise von "unseren Kontinent verteidigen" usw. klingt äußerst reißerisch, da brauchst du dich nicht wundern, wenn jemand da radikale Untertöne mitreininterpretiert.



Seit wann ist Verteidigung etwas schlimmes?



Two-Face schrieb:


> Und ein Moscheenverbot ist genau das Falsche, die lassen sich nämlich überwachen. Wenn es keine Moscheen mehr gibt, wie willst du dann die ganzen Islamisten von den Moslems aussondern, die sich dann evtl. um Untergrund treffen?



Würden wir alle ausweisen, und keine neuen reinlassen, müssten wir da auch nichts aussondern.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Die Republikaner denken in erster Linie daran, sich selbst zu bereichern, wenn nämlich irgendwann jede Erdölquelle versiegt ist, haben sie dann noch Vorräte und sind im Vorteil. Warum bunkern die wohl auch schon seit Jahrzehnten ihre Goldvorräte?



Kapitalismus.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Was ich auch gut so finde, denn Zustände wie in den USA will ich hier nicht haben.



Stimmt, aber Ende verteidigen sich freie Bürger noch selbst. Wo kämen wir bloß hin?



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich lese aus deinen Quellen aber keinen ernsten Zusammenhang zwischen deinen Hetzreden und der Gefährlichkeit des Islams heraus - wenn, dann wird dort nur kritisiert, wie rückschrittig der Islam in den islam-geprägten Ländern noch ist und dass sich hiesige Muslime zu wenig tun, um sich davon zu distanzieren - ein vertretbarer Standpunkt, aber das begründet noch lange nicht Phobie gegenüber alles was mit dem Islam zu tun hat.



Religion: Der Terror kommt aus dem Herzen des Islam - DIE WELT

Der Text ist eigentlich eindeutig.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Die Statistik kenne ich schon, auch da habe ich keinen exorbitanten (sprich hohen, 2 stelligen) Anstieg an Muslimen bis ins Jahr 2050 und darüber ausmachen können - die tatsächlichen Hochrechnungen sprechen eher von einem Anteilsanstieg auf 7% und knapp darüber bis ins Jahr 2030, immernoch weniger als in Frankreich heute.



Und Frankreich ist ja auch so toll dran ne? 

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anschlag_auf_Charlie_Hebdo



Two-Face schrieb:


> Jede Religion ist irgendwie rückständig. Alles, wo irgendwer/irgendwas imaginäres angebetet wird, ist im Prinzip rückständig und gründet auf veralteten Denkweisen, als sich die Menscheit noch keinen Reim auf die Natur machen konnte, aber es kommt nunmal auch darauf an, wie viele Schritte man zurückgeht in diesen Denkweisen.



Und da geht der Islam meiner Meinung nach, am weitesten zurück. Und jedes islamisches Land bewahrheitet meine Meinung.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Deine Vergleiche hinken ein wenig: Als die Nazis an die Macht kamen, litt Deutschland noch unter den Nachwirkungen der Wirtschaftskrise. Mitglied in der SPD waren die auch nicht, die hatten ihre eigene Partei. Als dann Hitler mit seinen lautstarken Reden, Parolen und Stechschritt daherkam und den geschwächten Deutschen höchst effekthascherisch Mut einbrüllte, war klar, dass er ans Ruder kommt.
> Extremistische Moslems haben keine Basis in Parteien, welche die Regierung stellen könnten, die müssten erst mal ihre eigene gründen und dann muss der Verfassungsschutz prüfen, ob deren Ansichten mit der Demokratie und der deutschen Staatsform kompatibel ist.



Und der Verfassungsschutz hat sich ja auch als höchst effizient bei dieser Aufgabe gezeigt in den letzten Jahren 



Two-Face schrieb:


> KEINE Religion ist mit der Demokratie vereinbar und die Bibel ist exakt genauso "demokratisch" wie der Koran, wenn du dir mal das Alte Testament durchliest.
> Aber schon mal was vom Begriff, Säkularismus gehört?
> Jede Religion hat sich nunmal dem Staat unterzuordnen, das haben schon Leute wie Thomas Hobbes im 17. Jahrhundert erkannt (auch wenn sich damals natürlich keiner getraut hat, das öffentlich auszusprechen).
> Der Staat, die Demokratie haben sich nunmal nach dem Volk zu richten und nicht nach möglicherweise existierenden Gottheiten, die verlangen, jede woche 5x zu beten oder 40 Tage im Jahr zu fasten.
> ...



Dann ist Cem Özdemir einfach nicht konsequent. Der Koran ist schon sehr deutlich daran, was die Aufgaben und Pflichten eines Moslems sind.

Es gibt ja auch in den großen Kirchen genug Karteileichen, die einfach nur Mitglieder sind, ohne wirklich ihre Religion zu leben.



Two-Face schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...pegida-ziele-teilnehmer-eure-meinung-107.html
> 
> Selbst hast du eine solche Aussage nicht getätigt, aber wohl einen Beitrag in diese Richtung für positiv befunden (es ging um die immernoch vorhandene Benachteiligung von Bewerbern mit Eltern mit Migrationshintergrund).
> Das reicht mir schon als eine gewisse Aussage.



Ah von "du hast das und das gesagt" zu "du hast einen Beitrag positiv befunden".

Und in dem Beitrag geht es darum, dass man seinen Kindern deutsche Namen geben * könnte *. Nichts von wegen, man soll oder muss.



Threshold schrieb:


> Ist es eben nicht, das ist ja das Problem.
> die Leute, die nach Europa kommen, haben für ihre Verhältnisse eine Menge Geld dafür bezahlt.
> Denkst du echt, dass ein ungebildeter Mensch, der selbst in seinem Heimatland nichts kann, so viel geld hat?
> Ich denke eher, dass die Leute, die nach Europa wollen, die Mittel- oder Oberschicht ihrer Länder sind, die armen und ungebildeten bleiben zurück und sind durch die örtlichen Diktatoren leicht zu beeinflussen.
> Der gebildete hat aber keine Lust mehr auf den örtlichen Diktator und haut ab.



Ich sage ja auch grober Indikator. Dass das nicht 100% abdeckt, ist mir selbst bewusst.



Threshold schrieb:


> Wo hat er das denn gemacht?


https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Banu_Quraiza



Threshold schrieb:


> Und was hat die christliche Kirche in Amerika oder Afrika gemacht? Die haben da Genozid im großen Stil betrieben.



Und das war falsch. Das würde ich auch nie abstreiten.

Trotzdem muss ich doch deshalb keine mittelalterliche Ideologie gutheißen geschweige denn sie hier im großen Stil einführen.


----------



## cryon1c (13. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Josef Schuster warnt vor Tragen der Kippa - DIE WELT
> 
> Das ist ja eindeutig Hass gegen Minderheiten. Sind die Stadteile mit hoher muslimischer Bevölkerung nach deiner Logik jetzt auch Rassisten?



Ja das sind nun mal Straftaten mit rassistischem Hintergrund. 
Zum Rest:
Antifa brüllt ganz bestimmt nicht "Deutschland verrecke". Die sind linksorientiert, nicht rechtsorientiert, nur mal so am Rande. 
Behörden gehen nur dagegen vor, aber nicht so aktiv wie ich und viele andere es sich erhoffen. Einzeltäter werden rausgepickt, aber Massenveranstaltungen werden ignoriert, das ist ein Problem.
Und ja, die Richter unterscheiden sehr wohl zwischen einem Rassenmord oder purer Gier und so weiter. Das hat nix mit Opfern zweiter Klasse zu tun, das hat mit dem Täter und seinem Motiv zu tun. 
Und nein, das Gedankengut ist nicht verboten. Du kannst dir denken was du willst. Aber hetzen oder seine verfassungsfeindliche Meinung breitzutreten ist strafbar. Man wird nicht fürs Nazi sein bestraft, man für die Taten bestrafen die eben diesen Hintergrund haben. Kleiner, aber feiner Unterschied. 
Von mir aus können Nazis hier überall leben, solange sie friedlich bleiben und ihre Meinung für sich behalten und keinem damit irgendwie schaden. Da sie aber aktiv werden, haben wir ein Problem.

Edit:
Amon war wenigstens ehrlich. Er hat zugegeben das es ihm piepegal ist, was da passiert.
Auch wenn ich es nicht mag, respektiere ich seine Einstellung. 
Aber die Nazis, die einen auf "besorgte Bürger" machen - für die habe ich nichts übrig. Nicht mal eine Kugel, weil Leute wegen ihrer Meinung umbringen nicht mit meiner Ideologie zusammengeht und mit dem Gesetz hier auch nicht.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (13. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Antifa brüllt ganz bestimmt nicht "Deutschland verrecke". Die sind linksorientiert, nicht rechtsorientiert, nur mal so am Rande.
> Edit:
> Amon war wenigstens ehrlich. Er hat zugegeben das es ihm piepegal ist, was da passiert.
> Auch wenn ich es nicht mag, respektiere ich seine Einstellung.
> .


Doch genau das tut die Antifa, auch wenn du es nicht wahrhaben willst. 
Und mir ist auch egal was in einigen anderen Ländern passiert, wir sind immerhin nicht die Weltpolizei.
Und du willst also Demos zerschlagen ? Wie die Chinesen, auf dem Platz vor dem verbotenen Palast ?


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Ja das sind nun mal Straftaten mit rassistischem Hintergrund.



Dann forder mal, dass die entsprechenden Moslems aus ihrem Job entfernt werden. Auf das Echo, dass dir entgegenschlägt, bin ich gespannt.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Zum Rest:
> Antifa brüllt ganz bestimmt nicht "Deutschland verrecke". Die sind linksorientiert, nicht rechtsorientiert, nur mal so am Rande.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ud56P25N_YY

Bei 2:13.

http://rigaer94.squat.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/Rassismus-tötet.jpg

Linksextremismus: Wider den nationalen Taumel - SPIEGEL ONLINE



cryon1c schrieb:


> Behörden gehen nur dagegen vor, aber nicht so aktiv wie ich und viele andere es sich erhoffen. Einzeltäter werden rausgepickt, aber Massenveranstaltungen werden ignoriert, das ist ein Problem.



Stimmt, ist aber auch echt doof, wenn Nazis Grundrechte (Versammlungsfreiheit) die ihnen das Grundgesetzt garantiert, einfach in Anspruch nehmen.

Grundrechte sollten für alle gelten, nur nicht für Nazis. Ist das so in etwa deine Idee?



cryon1c schrieb:


> Und ja, die Richter unterscheiden sehr wohl zwischen einem Rassenmord oder purer Gier und so weiter. Das hat nix mit Opfern zweiter Klasse zu tun, das hat mit dem Täter und seinem Motiv zu tun.



Und das Motiv Rassismus ist nicht besser aber auch nicht schlechter als andere. Es ist ein Motiv für eine Tat und für die Tat gehört man bestraft.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Und nein, das Gedankengut ist nicht verboten. Du kannst dir denken was du willst. Aber hetzen oder seine verfassungsfeindliche Meinung breitzutreten ist strafbar. Man wird nicht fürs Nazi sein bestraft, man für die Taten bestrafen die eben diesen Hintergrund haben. Kleiner, aber feiner Unterschied.



Solche Sprüche wie die, die in diesem Artikel (Judenfeindliche Vorfälle in Deutschland und Europa 2014 (Auswahl) (Zentralrat der Juden in Deutschland K.d.ö.R.)) genannt werden? Ja das sind eindeutig hetzerische Sprüche, für die die Rufer hart bestraft gehört hätten. 

Weißt du wo ich diese Sprüche gehört habe? Auf Pro-Hamas-Demos, gerufen von jungen Arabern und Türken.

Und weißt du was die Behörden gemacht haben?

45 Strafverfahren nach eskalierter Nahost-Demo in Essen eingestellt | WAZ.de

Das ist die Realität in Deutschland. Ja du hast Recht, Rassismus gehört bestraft. Und Antisemitismus auch. Aber man muss endlich auch mal benennen, von wem diese Straftaten ausgehen.

Das sind eben nicht die kahlgeschorenen Nazis, in Springerstiefeln und Bomberjacken.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Von mir aus können Nazis hier überall leben, solange sie friedlich bleiben und ihre Meinung für sich behalten und keinem damit irgendwie schaden. Da sie aber aktiv werden, haben wir ein Problem.



Stimmt, Deutschland ist kurz vor der Übernahme durch Rechts. Du hast vollkommen recht.


----------



## Tengri86 (13. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ich hab  mehr Probleme mit Leuten aus Sachsen, als mit anderen  

In mein Nachbarschaft ist eine Familie aus Sachsen , 
Macht das Leben meiner Eltern schwer (türkischstämmige) 
Und der Nachbar gegenüber der aus Kasachstan kommt
(Deutsch Russe) 

Beleidigt uns jedesmal und lässt seine Hunde in unseren Vorgarten kacken, voll die assis würden die meisten sagen , machen Krach und saufen vor den Nachbarskindern. 
Keine Ahnung wieso, vlt weil meine Eltern und der Nachbar ein Neubau leisten konnten und er net. 

Mein Vater arbeitet seit er 15 ist , beim selben Firma (ist jetzt 50) bezahlt Steuern und hält sich an den Gesetzen 
Meine komplette Familie sind voll integriert. Trotzdem behandelt er uns wie Dreck. 

Weiß net was sein Problem ist,  mein Vater könnte ja auch sagen er hat Steuern bezahlt damit es in Osten die Landschaften blühen  

P.s unsere deutschen Nachbarn haben auch kein Bock auf den  , und sehen den mehr als   ein Fremdling. 

Soll ich jetzt sagen , Sind alle Sachsen so?  
Meine positive Erfahrungen hab ich nur mit einem und das war Von einem wow Clan.

P.s 


Mein Vater hat letzter Zeit viel Angstzuständen und spinnt sich Gedanken zusammen das es hier in Zukunft wie in der NS zeit wird, statt es den juden,  dann Türken sind , und er will sich deswegen Eigentum in sein Heimatdorf holen damit er was hat, falls was passiert . 

Ich sage ihm jedesmal das wäre Quatsch, die sind auch auf solche Leute wie du und mir angewiesen
 ( ich arbeite als Altenpfleger) meisten meine Kollegen kommen aus Russland , Polen. 

Und unsere älteren deutsche Mitbürger ist es egal wo  derjenige herkommt, sind froh das jemand um sie gut und gewissenhaft kümmert. 

Also die meisten die hier rumnörgelt werdet höchstwahrscheinlich  in hohem Alter von einem Ausländer gepflegt 

Erstmal werde ich jetzt von einem gebasht


----------



## Two-Face (13. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Seit wann ist Verteidigung etwas schlimmes?


Wenn du "Verteidigung" im direktem Zusammenhang mit Ländern nennest hat das nunmal im Sinne von Landesverteidigung einen höchst militärischen Unterton.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Würden wir alle ausweisen, und keine neuen reinlassen, müssten wir da auch nichts aussondern.


Die Gefahr geht von denen aus, die schon längst hier geboren und nicht integriert wurden, sprich die Kinder von vielen Arabern, die in manch sinistren Moscheen Hetzparolen gegen Nicht-Muslime eingeredet bekommen. Verbietet man diese, bekommen sie die eben im Insgeheimen von islamistischen Predigern eingetrichtert und das lässt sich nunmal kaum überwachen.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Kapitalismus.


Ja, richtig, wenn Gold wieder richtig wertvoll wird, schütten die Amis einfach ihr Fort Knox aus.
Und das Öl haben sie erst richtig exportiert, als sie mit Fracking eine neue Methode zur Erdölgewinnung entdeckt haben - eine, welche den Boden dermaßen ruinieren wird, dass in 30 Jahren dort nichts mehr wächst, was man noch essen könnte.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Stimmt, aber Ende verteidigen sich freie Bürger noch selbst. Wo kämen wir bloß hin?


Stimmt, am Ende ballert jeder jeden über den Haufen, wenn man nur schief angeguckt wird. 
Oder startet mal wieder eine von 100 Schulmassakern im Jahr oder mal wieder einen Amoklauf in einem Kino.
Das ist nämlich das, was jedes Jahr in den USA mit seinen laschen Waffengesetzen abgeht, sollte dir das entgangen sein.
Selbstverteidigung geht auch ohne tödliche Gewalt, Pfefferspray und Elektroschocker kannst du dir jederzeit besorgen, auch ein Taschenmesser kannst du dir in die Hosentasche stecken.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Religion: Der Terror kommt aus dem Herzen des Islam - DIE WELT
> 
> Der Text ist eigentlich eindeutig.


Ich lese dort nur die Rückschrittigkeit des Islams im Allgemeinen heraus und dass zu viele den Koran noch zu konservativ auslegen. Das trifft aber nunmal nicht auf jeden einzelen Moslem auf der Welt zu.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und Frankreich ist ja auch so toll dran ne?
> 
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anschlag_auf_Charlie_Hebdo


Hätte bei uns einer sowas abgezogen, wäre vermutlich das gleiche passiert.
Und die Täter waren beide in Frankreich geboren und sind nicht erst hierhergeflüchtet, sowie das die ganzen Asylbewerber aus Nahost tun. Wie ich schon andauernd sagte: Von denen geht die Gefahr aus, diejenigen, die hier als deutsche Staatsbürger auf die Welt gekommen sind und der jegliche Integration fremd geblieben ist.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und da geht der Islam meiner Meinung nach, am weitesten zurück. Und jedes islamisches Land bewahrheitet meine Meinung.


Wie sah es denn vor 400 Jahren in Europa aus? Wo noch jeder mit dem Scheiterhaufen gedroht wurde, der behauptet hatte, die Erde sei was anderes als 'ne Scheibe? Die Bibel ist im ihren Kern genauso "rückschrittig" wie der Koran, das ändert sich erst, wenn man sie neu auslegt. Das kann man mit dem Koran auch machen, nur tun das einfach noch viel zu wenige, das ist das Problem.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und der Verfassungsschutz hat sich ja auch als höchst effizient bei dieser Aufgabe gezeigt in den letzten Jahren


Weißt du wie viele Parteien der Verfassungschutz allein in den letzten 10 Jahren verboten hat?
Was glaubst du wohl wird passieren, wenn plötzlich eine islamistische Partei mit der Forderung nach der Scharia auftaucht? Hälst du das Bundesministerium für so bescheuert?


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Dann ist Cem Özdemir einfach nicht konsequent. Der Koran ist schon sehr deutlich daran, was die Aufgaben und Pflichten eines Moslems sind.


Weil du auch am besten weißt, was die Aufgaben und Pflichten eines Moslems sind.
Weißt du wie viele Gläubige in der Regierung und den Parteien hocken? Die sind im Prinzip alle säkular, sie pochen zwar (bei ihrer Amtseinweihung) auf "Gottes Hilfe", richten sich aber garantiert nicht nach der Bibel (dafür nach Lobbyisten, aber anderes Thema).
Özdemir richtet sich auch nicht nach dem Koran, wenn es um seine Politik geht (dafür auch nach gewissen anderen Lobbyisten, aber wie gesagt).

Religion kann jeder für sich leben, es kann auch jeder Kochrezepte für sich auslegen, wie er das für richtig hält und die Messerspitze Salz im Milchreis weglassen, genauso wie man auch die extremen Passagen in der Bibel und im Koran weglassen kann.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ah von "du hast das und das gesagt" zu "du hast einen Beitrag positiv befunden".
> 
> Und in dem Beitrag geht es darum, dass man seinen Kindern deutsche Namen geben * könnte *. Nichts von wegen, man soll oder muss.


...was überhaupt nichts bringt, wenn man auf dem Bewerbungsfoto und in Lebenslauf den ethnischen Hintergrund sowieso erkennt - das mit dem Namen, von mir dort genannt, war ein metaphorisches Beispiel.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (13. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Weiß net was sein Problem ist,  mein Vater könnte ja auch sagen er hat Steuern bezahlt damit es in Osten die Landschaften blühen


Das trifft auf Berlin und Brandenburg zu aber nicht auf Sachsen. Sachsen hat das beste Bildungssystem in Deutschland (nachweislich), die beste Wirtschaft unter den neuen Bundesländern und ist auf dem Weg das 2. Bayern zu werden, dank der Hochtechnologie und der Chemieindustrie. NRW ist im wirtschaftlichen Niedergang seit dem Ende der Kohle. 
Und du wirst als intrigierter Türke, genauso Probleme bekommen wie wir Deutschen wenn es zu viele Muslime in Deutschland gibt.
Das die Sachsen bei dir nebenan nicht gerade freundlich sind ist aber nur ein Einzelfall, wir Sachsen sind normalerweise recht freundlich (außer gegenüber Preußen )


----------



## Icedaft (13. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Solange nur 5 Antifas in Deutschland rum rennen hat Deutschland ein gewaltiges Problem
> 
> Könnte ich jetzt auch sagen.
> 
> ...



Interessante Ansichten Die Du da hast.
Wenn ich deine Ansichten mal überspitzt auf West und Ostdeutschland übertragen würde, hätten die Westdeutschen gut daran getan, die Mauer stehen zu lassen und im Gegenteil - noch höher zu ziehen,  
der ganze Osten bestand aufgrund der maroden Wirtschaft nämlich auch fast ausschließlich aus "Wirtschaftsflüchtlingen" welche in den letzten 25 Jahren mit Westgeldern "hochgepäppelt wurden(Vorsicht - dieser Beitrag könnte leicht zynisch gemeint sein)...


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (13. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Interessante Ansichten Die Du da hast.
> Wenn ich deine Ansichten mal überspitzt auf West und Ostdeutschland übertragen würde, hätten die Westdeutschen gut daran getan, die Mauer stehen zu lassen und im Gegenteil - noch höher zu ziehen,
> der ganze Osten bestand aufgrund der maroden Wirtschaft nämlich auch fast ausschließlich aus "Wirtschaftsflüchtlingen" welche in den letzten 25 Jahren mit Westgeldern "hochgepäppelt wurden(Vorsicht - dieser Beitrag könnte leicht zynisch gemeint sein)...


Das trifft auf Bremen und Hamburg aber auch schon immer zu. 
Mittlerweile sind Sachsen und Bayern die einzigen Bundesländer mit einem guten Bildungssystem und geringer Neuverschuldung.


----------



## DarkScorpion (13. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Nur mit dem Unterschied das die Wiedervereinigung schon im GG und von den westlichen Siegermächten vorgesehen war.


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Wenn du "Verteidigung" im direktem Zusammenhang mit Ländern nennest hat das nunmal im Sinne von Landesverteidigung einen höchst militärischen Unterton.



Was angesichts der Bedrohung durch den Islam ja nunmal eine Tatsache ist.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Die Gefahr geht von denen aus, die schon längst hier geboren und nicht integriert wurden, sprich die Kinder von vielen Arabern, die in manch sinistren Moscheen Hetzparolen gegen Nicht-Muslime eingeredet bekommen. Verbietet man diese, bekommen sie die eben im Insgeheimen von islamistischen Predigern eingetrichtert und das lässt sich nunmal kaum überwachen.



Wenn man keine hier hat, muss man auch nichts überwachen.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Stimmt, am Ende ballert jeder jeden über den Haufen, wenn man nur schief angeguckt wird.
> Oder startet mal wieder eine von 100 Schulmassakern im Jahr oder mal wieder einen Amoklauf in einem Kino.
> Das ist nämlich das, was jedes Jahr in den USA mit seinen laschen Waffengesetzen abgeht, sollte dir das entgangen sein.
> Selbstverteidigung geht auch ohne tödliche Gewalt, Pfefferspray und Elektroschocker kannst du dir jederzeit besorgen, auch ein Taschenmesser kannst du dir in die Hosentasche stecken.



Muss ja nicht wie in der USA sein. Die Schweiz oder Finnland z.b. haben auch sehr liberale Gesetze.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich lese dort nur die Rückschrittigkeit des Islams im Allgemeinen heraus und dass zu viele den Koran noch zu konservativ auslegen. Das trifft aber nunmal nicht auf jeden einzelen Moslem auf der Welt zu.



Ich sage ja auch ständig das die Ideologie rückständig ist. Und warum sollten wir dieser Ideologie die Möglichkeit geben, sich hier auszubreiten?



Two-Face schrieb:


> Hätte bei uns einer sowas abgezogen, wäre vermutlich das gleiche passiert.
> Und die Täter waren beide in Frankreich geboren und sind nicht erst hierhergeflüchtet, sowie das die ganzen Asylbewerber aus Nahost tun. Wie ich schon andauernd sagte: Von denen geht die Gefahr aus, diejenigen, die hier als deutsche Staatsbürger auf die Welt gekommen sind und der jegliche Integration fremd geblieben ist.



Es waren Kinder von algerischen Einwanderern.

Ergo, man hätte schon die Eltern nicht einwandern lassen dürfen. Wegen der mittelalterlichen Ideologie. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Wie sah es denn vor 400 Jahren in Europa aus? Wo noch jeder mit dem Scheiterhaufen gedroht wurde, der behauptet hatte, die Erde sei was anderes als 'ne Scheibe? Die Bibel ist im ihren Kern genauso "rückschrittig" wie der Koran, das ändert sich erst, wenn man sie neu auslegt. Das kann man mit dem Koran auch machen, nur tun das einfach noch viel zu wenige, das ist das Problem.



A) Ich lebe im Jahr 2015 und nicht vor 400 Jahren. Und heute bedroht mich nunmal nicht mehr die Kirche. 

B) Den Koran kann man nicht "neu auslegen", er ist für den gläubigen Muslim das unverfälschte Wort Gottes. Man müsste den Islam reformieren, dann wäre vielleicht etwas möglich.

C) Und das alles sollen sie bitte ihren Ländern machen. Wenn der Islam dann im 21 Jahrhundert angekommen ist, darf er doch gerne her. Vorher aber nicht.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Weißt du wie viele *Parteien *der Verfassungschutz allein in den letzten 10 Jahren verboten hat?



Gar keine. Das darf nämlich nur das Bundesverfassungsgericht. Und das hat zuletzt im Jahr 1956 die KPD verboten.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Was glaubst du wohl wird passieren, wenn plötzlich eine islamistische Partei mit der Forderung nach der Scharia auftaucht? Hälst du das Bundesministerium für so bescheuert?



Und was ist, wenn der Bundesinnenmistern zu dem Zeit selbst Moslem ist und das Ministerium zum größten Moslems beschäftigt?



Two-Face schrieb:


> Weil du auch am besten weißt, was die Aufgaben und Pflichten eines Moslems sind.



Koran lesen soll helfen. Vielleicht ginge dir dann auch ein Licht auf.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Weißt du wie viele Gläubige in der Regierung und den Parteien hocken? Die sind im Prinzip alle säkular, sie pochen zwar (bei ihrer Amtseinweihung) auf "Gottes Hilfe", richten sich aber garantiert nicht nach der Bibel (dafür nach Lobbyisten, aber anderes Thema).



Dann sind es ja auch keine Christen. Karteileichen halt. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Özdemir richtet sich auch nicht nach dem Koran, wenn es um seine Politik geht (dafür auch nach gewissen anderen Lobbyisten, aber wie gesagt).



Dann ist er halt kein richtiger Moslem.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Religion kann jeder für sich leben, es kann auch jeder Kochrezepte für sich auslegen, wie er das für richtig hält und die Messerspitze Salz im Milchreis weglassen, genauso wie man auch die extremen Passagen in der Bibel und im Koran weglassen kann.



Deshalb ja diese Quelle:

Religion: Der Terror kommt aus dem Herzen des Islam - DIE WELT

Du kannst natürlich gerne weglassen, was dir nicht passt. Nur ist es dann nicht mehr der Koran.

Du kannst es auch Rosenpickerei nennen.



Two-Face schrieb:


> ...was überhaupt nichts bringt, wenn man auf dem Bewerbungsfoto und in Lebenslauf den ethnischen Hintergrund sowieso erkennt - das mit dem Namen, von mir dort genannt, war ein metaphorisches Beispiel.



Es wäre ein Zeichen von Integration.



Icedaft schrieb:


> Interessante Ansichten Die Du da hast.
> Wenn ich deine Ansichten mal überspitzt auf West und Ostdeutschland übertragen würde, hätten die Westdeutschen gut daran getan, die Mauer stehen zu lassen und im Gegenteil - noch höher zu ziehen,
> der ganze Osten bestand aufgrund der maroden Wirtschaft nämlich auch fast ausschließlich aus "Wirtschaftsflüchtlingen" welche in den letzten 25 Jahren mit Westgeldern "hochgepäppelt wurden(Vorsicht - dieser Beitrag könnte leicht zynisch gemeint sein)...



A) Die Wirtschaft wurde von der Treuhand für ein Appel und Ei verhökert. So schlecht wie die immer dargestellt wird, war sie nämlich nicht. Im Vergleich zu Griechenland und Spanien heute (und das sollen ja angeblich Industriestaaten sein) war die DDR vor 20 Jahren Wirtschaftsriese.

B) Waren das Deutsche, die die Sprache beherrschten (gut die Sachsen weniger, den konnte ich mir jetzt nicht verkneifen ) die eine gute Schuldbilung und Berufsausbildung hatten.


----------



## Icedaft (13. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ist das so? Dann habe ich '89 wohl ein "anderes" Ostdeutschland erlebt, als ich fast schrottreife Autos nach Leipzig überführt habe, das sah eher so aus, als hätte sich nach dem Krieg niemand mehr um irgendwas gekümmert...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Wo isn jetzt der Unterschied ob Aktivisten explizit sagen: "hey nehmt auf der Rueckfahrt Fluechtlinge mit", oder "hey schmuggelt ein paar Fluechtlinge nach Deutschland"?
> Die Intention ist die Gleiche: verhelft Personen zur illegalen Einreise nach Deutschland.



Die Intention könnte die gleiche sein, aber ersterer Satz macht keine Aussage zum Grenzübertritt. Es ist vollkommen legal, einen Flüchtling im Auto mitzunehmen, solange er an der Grenze bei den zuständigen Behörden vorstellig wird. Solange mit der Aufforderung also auch etwas legals gemeint gewesen sein könnte, besteht keine gesetzliche Handhabe gegen den Auffordernden.
Man kann ja auch nicht wegen Mordversuch gegen "Patrioten" vorgehen, wenn sie einen Migranten zu Matsch zertreten, solange die dabei nicht "strib du Schwein" brüllen, sondern nur wegen schwerer Körperverletzung mit Todesfolge...




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wo du da eine Bestätigung sämmtlicher Klischess siehst, aber deine letzten beiden Posts sind sowieso äußerst naiv und absurd,



Meine letzten Posts waren bewusst lächerlich formuliert, weil sie eine Reaktion auf die in meinen Augen lächerliche Behauptung waren, wir hätten nichts mit den Fluchtgründen zu tun. Obwohl es auch deutsche Unternehmen und Verbraucher sind, von denen die Regime leben, vor denen geflohen wird, die die Waffen liefern, vor denen geflohen wird und die sich an der Armut berreichern, aus der ein Teil der Flüchtlinge zu entkommen versucht.




DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Also Prozess ja. Aber im Falle einer Schuldigsprechung vom Gericht auf direktem Weg zum Flughafen und Tschüß.
> 
> So sollte übrigens mit jedem Verurteilten Straftäter verfahren werden, der keine EU Staatsangehörigkeit vorweisen kann.



Toller Vorschlag: Lass uns islamistische Terroristen nach Afghanistan abschieben 




Amon schrieb:


> Sollen sie die Flüchtlings Heime in Afrika bauen und fertig. Dann noch ne ganz klare Ansage dass jedes Schlauchboot welches Richtung Europa fährt oh e Warnung versenkt wird und Ruhe ist. Dann muss man nur noch schnellstmöglich alle "Flüchtlinge" die noch hier sind abschieben und Ruhe ist.
> 
> Wenn die Bundesregierung dann endlich mal zur Vernunft gekommen ist, muss als erstes der Artikel 16GG ersatzlos gestrichen werden.



Für deine obige Forderung müssen erstmal Artikel 1, 2 und 3 gestrichen werden...




Icedaft schrieb:


> Wie kommst du ausgerechnet auf 1.800€? Das reicht ja so schon vorne und hinten nicht zur Ernährung einer Familie?!



Das muss einem großen Teil der deutschen Familien von vorn bis hinten reichen...




wooty1337 schrieb:


> Ach du heiliger Strohsack, wenn du jetzt glaubst, dass sein Post ernst gemeint war frag ich mich gerade ob du weißt, was der Postillion ist?



Politische Satire ist für einige vermutlich zu meta


----------



## Two-Face (13. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Was angesichts der Bedrohung durch den Islam ja nunmal eine Tatsache ist.


Wenn du damit auf die Sache mit der Drohhaltung gegenüber Schleuserschiffe anspielst, dann ist das jetzt mal deine Sache, darüber spare ich mir erst mal jeden Kommentar.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn man keine hier hat, muss man auch nichts überwachen.


Willst du also alle rauschmeißen, die schon da sind?


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Muss ja nicht wie in der USA sein. Die Schweiz oder Finnland z.b. haben auch sehr liberale Gesetze.


In der Schweiz wirst du aber auch keine Erlaubnis zum Führen in der Öffentlichkeit bekommen, wenn du dort nur angibst, dich selber verteidigen zu wollen.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich sage ja auch ständig das die Ideologie rückständig ist. Und warum sollten wir dieser Ideologie die Möglichkeit geben, sich hier auszubreiten?


Die Ideologie der Bibel ist auch rückständig, was willst du jetzt damit sagen?
Zum hunderttausendsten mal, Religion ist Auslegungssache. Mir erschleicht sich langsam der Eindruck, dass du keinen einzigen Moslem kennst, der seinen Glauben nur für sich lebt und sich um ein anständiges und friedliches Zusammenleben bemüht. Die gibt es nämlich, überall, ich kenne schon aus meiner Jugend genug, keiner von denen vermittelte keiner je den Eindruck, irgendwie "rückständig" zu sein.
Mir ist auch noch keiner über den Weg gelaufen, der öffentlich Leute zum Konvertieren aufrief, selbst die Salafisten sind eher ein örtliches Problem, in Bayern sind mir noch keine ernstzunehmenden Fälle bekannt.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es waren Kinder von algerischen Einwanderern.
> 
> Ergo, man hätte schon die Eltern nicht einwandern lassen dürfen. Wegen der mittelalterlichen Ideologie.


Es waren vielleicht Eltern, die Hilfe und Schutz gesucht haben und später Opfer von Ressentiments wurden, was auf deren Kinder abgefärbt ist. Ich kenne auch Kinder von Einwanderern aus Nahost, die sich aber zu ganz normalen Personen entwickelt haben, die du vom Verhalten her nicht von Deutschen unterscheiden könntest.
Willst du also jeden Moslem abweisen, nur weil er ja "möglicherweise" radikal veranlagt sein könnte?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> A) Ich lebe im Jahr 2015 und nicht vor 400 Jahren. Und heute bedroht mich nunmal nicht mehr die Kirche.


Damit hast du nicht verstanden, was ich sagen wollte, nämlich dass sich der Islam noch in der Entwicklungsphase befindet, also in vielerlei Hinsicht noch auf dem Stand der Kirche von früher befindet.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> B) Den Koran kann man nicht "neu auslegen", er ist für den gläubigen Muslim das unverfälschte Wort Gottes. Man müsste den Islam reformieren, dann wäre vielleicht etwas möglich.


Reformation habe ich damit auch gemeint: Von den mittelalterlichen Ansichten wegkommen und den Koran an heutige Verhältnisse anpassen.
Das haben auch schon welche versucht, und zwar im frühen 20. Jahrhundert, nur wurden die widerum von den konservativen, Radikalen ermordert - (weiß die Namen jetzt nicht auswendig) aber einer dieser Radikalen legte daraufhin den Grundsatz für die Ideologie von Al-Quaida und Co. 
Es gab also welche, die auch im nahen Osten Reformen einführen wollten (im Stile Luthers), wurden dann aber Opfer von den Gründungsvätern des heutigen islamistischen Terrorismus.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Gar keine. Das darf nämlich nur das Bundesverfassungsgericht. Und das hat zuletzt im Jahr 1956 die KPD verboten.


Die zuständigen Ministerien des Innern (die dem Verfassungschutz unterstehen) haben allein in den letzten 10 Jahren 15 Parteien verboten: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_in_Deutschland_verbotener_rechtsextremer_Organisationen
Zwar alles rechtsextreme, aber das geschieht auch mit jeder anderen Partei, welche der freiheitlichen Grundordnung widerspricht.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und was ist, wenn der Bundesinnenmistern zu dem Zeit selbst Moslem ist und das Ministerium zum größten Moslems beschäftigt?


Wenn er/sie Moslem ist, sehe ich da kein Problem. Wer er Islamist ist (und das kann dann nur ein "er" sein), dann wäre das ein Problem, aber wie will so einer Innenminister werden? 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Koran lesen soll helfen. Vielleicht ginge dir dann auch ein Licht auf.


Muss ich jetzt wieder damit anfangen? 
Es steht auch in der Bibel, dass du keinen Ehebruch begehen darfst oder nicht masturbieren, wenn du nicht als von der Schande befleckter gelten willst.
Wer hält sich dran?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Dann sind es ja auch keine Christen. Karteileichen halt.


In der CSU hocken lauter Leute, die überzeugte Christen sind, aber keine christliche Politik betreiben - das lassen sie erst dann durchblicken, wenn es um Homosexuelle geht.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Dann ist er halt kein richtiger Moslem.


...und ich bin auch kein richtiger Bayer, nur weil ich noch nie eine Tracht anhatte.

In München wohnen einige Moslems, die sich _vorwiegend_ nach den Koran richten, d.h. Beten, Fasten, koscheres Fleisch essen, etc. Ihren Glauben verbreitet haben die aber nie und Bomben bauen tun die meines Wissens auch nicht. 

Wenn er deswegen aber kein richtiger Moslem ist, was dann? Ein "Pseudomoslem"?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Religion: Der Terror kommt aus dem Herzen des Islam - DIE WELT
> 
> Du kannst natürlich gerne weglassen, was dir nicht passt. Nur ist es dann nicht mehr der Koran.


Die Bibel ist auch nicht mehr die Bibel, wenn ich die Stelle rauslasse, an der Gott die Welt angeblich in sieben Tagen geschaffen hat.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es wäre ein Zeichen von Integration.


...dass in Deutschland lebende Nachfahren von Migranten ihren Kindern deutsche Namen geben? 
Das nenne ich nicht Integration, sondern Assimiliation.


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Wenn du damit auf die Sache mit der Drohhaltung gegenüber Schleuserschiffe anspielst, dann ist das jetzt mal deine Sache, darüber spare ich mir erst mal jeden Kommentar.



Dann lass es.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Willst du also alle rauschmeißen, die schon da sind?



Gibt doch genug schön islamische Länder. Gerne Saudi-Arabien. Mekka sollte doch für jeden guten Moslem Pflicht sein.



Two-Face schrieb:


> In der Schweiz wirst du aber auch keine Erlaubnis zum Führen in der Öffentlichkeit bekommen, wenn du dort nur angibst, dich selber verteidigen zu wollen.



Bin ja auch kein Schweizer.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Die Ideologie der Bibel ist auch rückständig, was willst du jetzt damit sagen?



Du musst das nicht hunderte Male wiederholen. Ich bin kein Christ. Trotzdem sehe ich in der Kirche keine Bedrohung für mich und meine Familie.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Zum hunderttausendsten mal, Religion ist Auslegungssache. Mir erschleicht sich langsam der Eindruck, dass du keinen einzigen Moslem kennst, der seinen Glauben nur für sich lebt und sich um ein anständiges und friedliches Zusammenleben bemüht. Die gibt es nämlich, überall, ich kenne schon aus meiner Jugend genug, keiner von denen vermittelte keiner je den Eindruck, irgendwie "rückständig" zu sein.



Ich habe mit genug Mitgliedern des Zentralrat der Ex-Muslime gesprochen. Auch kenne ich Christen aus Ägypten oder dem Iran. Und da ich in Hamburg wohne, und hier letztes Jahr im Sommer auch Pro-Hamas-Demos waren, habe ich genug gesehen.

Dazu die Lebenswirklichkeit der islamischen Länder und ich komme zu dem Schluss, dass ich das für Deutschland nicht will.

Was soll daran falsch sein. Gerade wenn du ständig die Rückständigkeit der Bibel einwirfst (was ich ja nicht einmal abgestritten habe) solltest doch auch du dafür sein, dass sich keine neue rückständige, mittelalterliche Ideologie hier breitmacht.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Mir ist auch noch keiner über den Weg gelaufen, der öffentlich Leute zum Konvertieren aufrief, selbst die Salafisten sind eher ein örtliches Problem, in Bayern sind mir noch keine ernstzunehmenden Fälle bekannt.



Bei nur 5% können sie das ja auch noch nicht in dem Maße. Aber guck dir Frankreich, England und Schweden an. Da hast du schöne Ausblicke wie es weitergeht. Das brauch icht nicht.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Es waren vielleicht Eltern, die Hilfe und Schutz gesucht haben und später Opfer von Ressentiments wurden, was auf deren Kinder abgefärbt ist. Ich kenne auch Kinder von Einwanderern aus Nahost, die sich aber zu ganz normalen Personen entwickelt haben, die du vom Verhalten her nicht von Deutschen unterscheiden könntest.
> Willst du also jeden Moslem abweisen, nur weil er ja "möglicherweise" radikal veranlagt sein könnte?



Warum nicht? Die Regeln macht doch das Land das Leute reinlässt, nicht die Leute die reinwollen.

Lass uns doch dazu eine Volksabstimmung machen, dann ist es auch demokratisch legitimiert.

Studie: Mehrheit der Deutschen sieht Islam als Bedrohung | ZEIT ONLINE
https://www.tagesschau.de/inland/islam-101.html

Warum fühlen sich die Deutschen nicht vom Christentum, vom Buddhismus oder Hinduismus bedroht?

Sind bestimmt alles Nazis ohne Willkommenskultur.


Two-Face schrieb:


> Damit hast du nicht verstanden, was ich sagen wollte, nämlich dass sich der Islam noch in der Entwicklungsphase befindet, also in vielerlei Hinsicht noch auf dem Stand der Kirche von früher befindet.



Ja der Islam steckt im Mittelalter. Liegt auch daran, dass er deutlich jünger als Christentum und Judentum ist.

Deshalb soll er sich erstmal entwickeln. Aber bitte nicht hier. Ich brauche keine mittelalterliche Ideologie.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Reformation habe ich damit auch gemeint: Von den mittelalterlichen Ansichten wegkommen und den Koran an heutige Verhältnisse anpassen.



Sehr gerne. In den islamischen Ländern.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Das haben auch schon welche versucht, und zwar im frühen 20. Jahrhundert, nur wurden die widerum von den konservativen, Radikalen ermordert - (weiß die Namen jetzt nicht auswendig) aber einer dieser Radikalen legte daraufhin den Grundsatz für die Ideologie von Al-Quaida und Co.
> Es gab also welche, die auch im nahen Osten Reformen einführen wollten (im Stile Luthers), wurden dann aber Opfer von den Gründungsvätern des heutigen islamistischen Terrorismus.



Und das es selbst da nicht klappt, wo der Islam herkommt, zeigt doch, dass noch viel Zeit vergehen muss. So war es doch auch in Europa.

Aber dann soll diese Zeit bitte in den islamischen Ländern vergehen.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Die zuständigen Ministerien des Innern (die dem Verfassungschutz unterstehen) haben allein in den letzten 10 Jahren 15 *Parteien* verboten: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_in_Deutschland_verbotener_rechtsextremer_Organisationen



Da ist nicht eine Partei bei. Ist ja auch logisch, Parteien können nur vom Bundesverfassungsgericht verboten werden.


Two-Face schrieb:


> Zwar alles rechtsextreme, aber das geschieht auch mit jeder anderen Partei, welche der freiheitlichen Grundordnung widerspricht.



Es sind immer noch keine Parteien.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Wenn er/sie Moslem ist, sehe ich da kein Problem. Wer er Islamist ist (und das kann dann nur ein "er" sein), dann wäre das ein Problem, aber wie will so einer Innenminister werden?



Hmm lügen vielleicht, so wie die meisten Politiker?



Two-Face schrieb:


> Muss ich jetzt wieder damit anfangen?
> Es steht auch in der Bibel, dass du keinen Ehebruch begehen darfst oder nicht masturbieren, wenn du nicht als von der Schande befleckter gelten willst.
> Wer hält sich dran?



Du musst mir immernoch nicht mit der Bibel kommen, ich bin kein Christ. Und ich sehe die Kirche auch nicht als Bedrohung.

Ich könnte Jesuskarikaturen malen bis ich schwarz werde, und mir würde hier nichts passieren.



Two-Face schrieb:


> In der CSU hocken lauter Leute, die überzeugte Christen sind, aber keine christliche Politik betreiben - das lassen sie erst dann durchblicken, wenn es um Homosexuelle geht.



Seehofer (CSU) hat gegen eins der zehn Gebote verstoßen (Ehebruch). Wie soll das bitte ein überzeugter Christ sein? Das widerpsricht sich.




Two-Face schrieb:


> ...und ich bin auch kein richtiger Bayer, nur weil ich noch nie eine Tracht anhatte.



Bayern sind sowieso ein Thema für sich, aber das ist nicht das Thema des Threads.



Two-Face schrieb:


> In München wohnen einige Moslems, die sich _vorwiegend_ nach den Koran richten, d.h. Beten, Fasten, koscheres Fleisch essen, etc. Ihren Glauben verbreitet haben die aber nie und Bomben bauen tun die meines Wissens auch nicht.



Und in Hamburg lebten vor 14 Jahren bestens integrierte Moslems die sogar studiert haben. 

Der Rest ist (traurige) Geschichte.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Wenn er deswegen aber kein richtiger Moslem ist, was dann? Ein "Pseudomoslem"?



Wenn ich sage ich bin Veganer und esse Fleisch, was bin ich dann? Richtig, kein Veganer.

Reden =/= Taten.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Die Bibel ist auch nicht mehr die Bibel, wenn ich die Stelle rauslasse, an der Gott die Welt angeblich in sieben Tagen geschaffen hat.



Und dann fehlt eines der grundlegenden Dinge des Christentums. Wie kann man sich dann noch Christ nennen? Richtig, gar nicht.



Two-Face schrieb:


> ...dass in Deutschland lebende Nachfahren von Migranten ihren Kindern deutsche Namen geben?
> Das nenne ich nicht Integration, sondern Assimiliation.



Das ist ja auch so schlimm, sich dem Land anzupassen, in das man zieht.


----------



## Leob12 (13. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Amon schrieb:


> Weist du was, genau so sieht es aus. Es juckt mich nicht. Niemand hat sie gezwungen sich in die Boote zu setzen! Niemand hat sie eingeladen hier her zu kommen! Niemand will sie wirklich hier haben! Also ja, es ist mir scheißegal wie viele da ersaufen!


Kopf in den Sand stecken, sich vor Verantwortung verstecken, nenn es wie du willst. 
Ich will auch keine Nazis, niemand hat sie eingeladen. Und jetzt? 

Niemand will sie hier haben? Wieso sprichst du für alle Menschen hier? Wie präpotent bist du denn? Sprich bitte für deine kleine rechte Minderheit, aber nicht für alle. Dasselbe Unsinn wie die Pegida-Menschen "wir sind das Volk", ja genau, eigentlich lustig wenn es nicht so traurig wäre.

Keine Ahnung wer hier den Freiwild-Song gepostet hat, ist auch nicht wichtig. Tolle populistische Floskeln, mehr nicht. 



> Kreuze werden aus Schulen entfernt, aus Respekt
> vor den anders gläubigen Kindern.


Schon ziemlich mies, Trennung von Staat und Religion. 



> Ihr seid dumm, dumm und naiv,
> Wenn Ihr denkt, Heimatliebe ist Politik.


Heimatliebe kann zu Politik gemacht werden, verstehen die grölenden "Musiker" aber nicht.


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Kopf in den Sand stecken, sich vor Verantwortung verstecken, nenn es wie du willst.



Welche Verantwortung hat der User Amon denn für illegalen Einwanderer? Würde mich mal interessieren.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Ich will auch keine Nazis, niemand hat sie eingeladen. Und jetzt?



Sofern es ausländische Nazis sind, ausweisen. Sofern es inländische Nazis sind, anzeigen.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Niemand will sie hier haben? Wieso sprichst du für alle Menschen hier? Wie präpotent bist du denn? Sprich bitte für deine kleine rechte Minderheit, aber nicht für alle.



Und alle wollen sie hier haben? Wieso sprichst du für alle Menschen hier? Wie präpotent bist du denn? Sprich bitte für deine kleine selbsthassende Minderheit, aber nicht für alle.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Dasselbe Unsinn wie die Pegida-Menschen "wir sind das Volk", ja genau, eigentlich lustig wenn es nicht so traurig wäre.



Stimmt, die sollten lieber "Deutschland verrecke" oder "Bomber Harris do it again" rufen, dann würde der Justizminister nicht von einer "Schande für Deutschland" sprechen.

Oder sie sollten Polizeiwagen anzünden und fremder Leute Eigentum besetzen. Daran stört sich ja auch keiner.

Aber wehe die falschen bezeichnen sich als das Volk...


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (13. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Kopf in den Sand stecken, sich vor Verantwortung verstecken, nenn es wie du willst.
> Ich will auch keine Nazis, niemand hat sie eingeladen. Und jetzt?
> 
> Niemand will sie hier haben? Wieso sprichst du für alle Menschen hier? Wie präpotent bist du denn? Sprich bitte für deine kleine rechte Minderheit, aber nicht für alle. Dasselbe Unsinn wie die Pegida-Menschen "wir sind das Volk", ja genau, eigentlich lustig wenn es nicht so traurig wäre.


Mit jedem Asylanten, mit jedem Opfer von Ausländerkriminalität werden es weniger Leute die denken wie du, spätestens nach einem Terroranschlag wars das mit dem Gutmenschentum, dann will jeder absolut niemanden mehr helfen da es Leute wie du unbedingt mit den "Helfersyndrom" übertreiben mussten. 
Und wir haben keine Verantwortung für die Menschen im Mittelmeer, die Verantwortung haben die Länder aus denen sie kommen. Wir sind nicht die Weltpolizei. Europa hat genug eigene Probleme gerade bei einem Krieg vor unserer Haustür (Ukraine), brauchen wir nicht noch mehr gesellschaftliche, soziale und finanzielle Probleme in Deutschland.

Viele Araber und Türken sind übrigens nach deiner Definition schon Nazis (Nationalstolz ist deiner Meinung nach ja verboten).
Und inländische Nazis entstehen durch Probleme im Bildungssystem und durch gesellschaftliche und soziale Probleme die durch das Gendermainstreaming und Multikulti auch immer schwerer werden.




Leob12 schrieb:


> Schon ziemlich mies, Trennung von Staat und Religion.
> .


Aber das Kopftuch soll erlaubt sein, oder was ? Bemerkst du eigentlich das es doppelmoralisch ist ?


----------



## Amon (13. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Wenns nach einigen Leuten geht hätte jeder Deutsche schon längst "Nazi" als besonderes Merkmal in der Geburtsurkunde stehen.

Leob, wenn ich mich recht entsinne kommst du aus Österreich, oder? Wir können ja alle Asylies die wir hier haben zu euch schicken, eigentlich mussten wir das ja sowieso weil sie ja über das sichere Land Österreich nach Deutschland gekommen sind. Mal sehen wie begeistert deine Landsleute die aufnehmen.

Ach ja, ich habe keine Verantwortung für irgendwelche Schlauchboot Leute die im Mittelmeer ersaufen. Wie gesagt, niemand zwingt sie dazu die können alle schön zu Hause bleiben.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (13. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Amon schrieb:


> Leob, wenn ich mich recht entsinne kommst du aus Österreich, oder? Wir können ja alle Asylies die wir hier haben zu euch schicken, eigentlich mussten wir das ja sowieso weil sie ja über das sichere Land Österreich nach Deutschland gekommen sind. Mal sehen wie begeistert deine Landsleute die aufnehmen.


Vielleicht, beantragt er dann Asyl in Deutschland wenn die FPÖ gewonnen hat. Sind ja alles "pöhse Nahzis".  
In Österreich ist mittlerweile genauso, nur haben die Ösis die FPÖ die sogar in der Steiermark in einem Rot-Blauen Bündnis an der Regierung beteiligt ist, mal  sehn wie es dieses Jahr nach der Wahl in Oberösterreich und Wien aussieht.


----------



## cryon1c (13. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Amon schrieb:


> Wenns nach einigen Leuten geht hätte jeder Deutsche schon längst "Nazi" als besonderes Merkmal in der Geburtsurkunde stehen.
> 
> Leob, wenn ich mich recht entsinne kommst du aus Österreich, oder? Wir können ja alle Asylies die wir hier haben zu euch schicken, eigentlich mussten wir das ja sowieso weil sie ja über das sichere Land Österreich nach Deutschland gekommen sind. Mal sehen wie begeistert deine Landsleute die aufnehmen.
> 
> Ach ja, ich habe keine Verantwortung für irgendwelche Schlauchboot Leute die im Mittelmeer ersaufen. Wie gesagt, niemand zwingt sie dazu die können alle schön zu Hause bleiben.



Naja, Hunger, politische Verfolgung oder Kugeln über dem Kopf würden auch deinen Hintern in Bewegung setzen, wenn man es so sehen will.
Nur weil es dir nicht gefällt, bleiben die nicht dort wo sie sterben können. 
Sie haben keine Möglichkeiten legal wie z.B. Snowden, mit einem Visum in ein Flugzeug zu steigen und dann in dem gewählten Zielland nach Asyl zu fragen. 
Aber du hast deine Meinung, stehst dazu und vielen wird sie nicht schmecken. Aber immerhin stehst du dazu. 

Ich hab nichts gegen Patriotismus, der darf aber nicht auf Leichen von Menschen durchgesetzt werden - egal wo sie herkommen.


----------



## Nightslaver (13. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Niemand will sie hier haben? Wieso sprichst du für alle Menschen hier? Wie präpotent bist du denn? Sprich bitte für deine kleine rechte Minderheit, aber nicht für alle.



Du magst recht haben das es nur ein geringer Prozentsatz an Menschen, überwiegend aus dem rechten Sektor, ist die überhaupt keine Flüchtlinge hier wollen, den nach einer recht jungen Umfrage des WDR sind immerhin 93% der deutschen dafür Flüchtlinge aufzunehmen. Wo sich aber definitiv eine zimlich deutliche Tendenz erkennen lässt ist das die Menschen immer mehr dazu neigen weniger Flüchtlinge aufnehmen zu wollen. Immerhin sind nach der gleichen Umfrage 38% dafür das man weniger Flüchtlinge aufnimmt, bzw. nicht noch weiter steigende Zahlen aufzunehmen, immerhin 17% mehr als noch im Jannuar diesen Jahres, mit scheinbar weiter steigender Tendenz.

Quellen: 
1) 31 Juli 2015 - Huffington Post: WDR-Umfrage: Deutsche wollen weniger FlÃ¼chtlinge aufnehmen
2) 30 Juli 2015 - Die Zeit: Flüchtlingspolitik: Immer mehr Deutsche wollen Einwanderung begrenzen | ZEIT ONLINE 
3) 12. August 2015 - Der Stern: stern-Umfrage zu FlÃ¼chtlingen: Mehrheit sieht Deutschland als Einwanderungsland - Deutschland | STERN.de* (wobei ich die Umfrage des Stern für lächerlich und wenig repräsentativ halte da dort auch Jugendliche ab 14 Jahren befragt wurden, welche meiner Meinung nach in vielen Fällen sicher nicht in der Lage sind die Komplexität des Themas zu erfassen )*


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (13. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> 4) 12. August 2015 - Der Stern: stern-Umfrage zu FlÃ¼chtlingen: Mehrheit sieht Deutschland als Einwanderungsland - Deutschland | STERN.de* (wobei ich die Umfrage des Stern für lächerlich halte da dort auch Jugendliche ab 14 Jahren befragt wurden, welche meiner Meinung nach in vielen Fällen sicher nicht in der Lage sind die Komplexität des Themas zu erfassen )*


Die Frage ist auch wo sie die Umfrage gemacht haben, bei dem Ausländeranteil in Berlin würde ich mich nicht wundern wenn die mehrheitlich Ausländer gefragt haben.
Der Stern ist aber seit der Veröffentlichung der Hitlertagebücher  eh die seriöseste Zeitung in Deutschland...


----------



## Leob12 (13. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Von welchen Flüchtlingen reden wir hier denn? Amon macht hier absolut keinen Unterschied. Kriegsflüchtlinge muss Deutschland aufnehmen, alle die kein Asyl bekommen werden wieder ausgewiesen. Wo ist also das Problem? Amon weiß anscheinend nicht, das in den Booten auch Menschen sind, die vor Krieg und Verfolgung fliehen. Darunter sind nicht nur Männer, sondern teilweise auch Kinder und Frauen. Menschen, deren Heimatstaaten als sicher gelten, werden ohnehin alle wieder abgeschoben. 
Wie schon ein paar Seiten früher geschrieben bin ich auch dafür die Flüchtlinge auf die gesamten Staaten der EU aufzuteilen. Deutschland ist bei der Aufnahme von Flüchtlingen ganz weit vorne dabei, aber man könnte durchaus auch Länder wie GB, Frankreich oder Polen in die Pflicht nehmen zu helfen, sowie eben andere Staaten die sich vornehm zurückhalten. Dann funktioniert die Unterbringung und Versorgung auch. Auch muss man die Menschen innerhalb des jeweiligen Landes aufteilen, aber solange fast jeder Bürgermeister (zumindest in Österreich) sagt "Ja, wir müssen helfen. Aber bitte nicht bei uns", solange funktioniert es nicht. Irgendwelche Lager mit tausenden Menschen sind eigentlich eine Schande für die angeblich hochentwickelten Staaten. Rein in der Theorie müsste es doch funktionieren. Deutschland hat über 10.000 Gemeinden, selbst bei 500.000 Flüchtlingen (ich rede von jenen die Asyl bekommen haben) wären das 50 pro Gemeinde. Größere Gemeinden können natürlich auch mehr unterbringen. 
Wie schon gesagt, würde man die Flüchtlinge großflächig aufteilen, dann würde es funktionieren. Einerseits aus europäischer, andererseits aus der Perspektive der Staaten selbst.


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Von welchen Flüchtlingen reden wir hier denn? Amon macht hier absolut keinen Unterschied.



Zum größten Teil Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge, die hier sowieso keinen Anspruch auf Asyl hätten.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Kriegsflüchtlinge muss Deutschland aufnehmen, alle die kein Asyl bekommen werden wieder ausgewiesen.



Krieg ist immer noch kein Asylgrund.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Wo ist also das Problem? Amon weiß anscheinend nicht, das in den Booten auch Menschen sind, die vor Krieg und Verfolgung fliehen.



Aber ca. 5000 Dollar für den Platz im Schleuserschiff zahlen können. Frag mal bei dir auf Arbeit, wer das auf Anhieb könnte.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Darunter sind nicht nur Männer, sondern teilweise auch Kinder und Frauen. Menschen, deren Heimatstaaten als sicher gelten, werden ohnehin alle wieder abgeschoben.



https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lampedusa_in_Hamburg

Ich bin selbst aus Hamburg. Hier sitzen seit 2 1/2 Jahren illegale, die eigentlich zurück nach Italien müssten (ist doch ein sicheres Land, oder?) und die weigern sich, geltendes Recht einzuhalten.

Klar in Italien gibt es kein so tolles Leben auf Kosten von Vater Staat.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Wie schon ein paar Seiten früher geschrieben bin ich auch dafür die Flüchtlinge auf die gesamten Staaten der EU aufzuteilen.



Und welche Botschaft senden wir damit aus? Kommt alle her? Hier ist Platz für jeden?

Klasse, und dann haben wir irgendwann solche Zustände, wie in den Ländern, wo die Leute herkommen, weil das ganze nicht realisierbar, geschweige denn finanzierbar ist.

Diese "Flüchtlinge" sollten mal ihre Länder auf Vordermann bringen. Sonst doktern wir nur an Symptomen rum. 



Leob12 schrieb:


> Deutschland ist bei der Aufnahme von Flüchtlingen ganz weit vorne dabei, aber man könnte durchaus auch Länder wie GB, Frankreich oder Polen in die Pflicht nehmen zu helfen, sowie eben andere Staaten die sich vornehm zurückhalten.



Pflicht? Welche Pflicht denn? Diese Länder haben genau eine Pflicht. Gute Politik gegenüber ihrem * eigenen * Volk zu machen.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Dann funktioniert die Unterbringung und Versorgung auch. Auch muss man die Menschen innerhalb des jeweiligen Landes aufteilen, aber solange fast jeder Bürgermeister (zumindest in Österreich) sagt "Ja, wir müssen helfen. Aber bitte nicht bei uns", solange funktioniert es nicht.



Es funktioniert nicht, weil niemand den Mut hat zu sagen, dass nicht alle zu uns kommen können. Und angesichts der Demografie in Afrika muss dieser Mut schnell aufgebracht werden.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Irgendwelche Lager mit tausenden Menschen sind eigentlich eine Schande für die angeblich hochentwickelten Staaten.



Stimmt. Deshalb gar nicht erst die ganzen Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge reinlassen. Dann gibt es keine Lager und wir könnten uns auf die konzentrieren, die wirklich Anspruch auf Asyl haben.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Rein in der Theorie müsste es doch funktionieren. Deutschland hat über 10.000 Gemeinden, selbst bei 500.000 Flüchtlingen (ich rede von jenen die Asyl bekommen haben) wären das 50 pro Gemeinde. Größere Gemeinden können natürlich auch mehr unterbringen.



Es bleibt aber nicht bei 500.000. Nächstes Jahr sind es dann 750.000 und dann 1 Mio, dann 1 1/2. Das nimmt kein Ende, wenn wir nicht Stop sagen.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt, würde man die Flüchtlinge großflächig aufteilen, dann würde es funktionieren. Einerseits aus europäischer, andererseits aus der Perspektive der Staaten selbst.



Würde man die EU-Außengrenzen wirksam schützen, würde es auch funktionieren.


----------



## cryon1c (14. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Oder man kontrolliert und schützt einfach die EU-Außengrenzen. Das würde auch funktionieren.
> 
> Warum wird hier eigentlich die Zuwanderung von hunderttausenden Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge eigentlich überhaupt nicht hinterfragt, sondern einfach befürwortet?
> 
> Sind vermutlich die Leute die nicht arbeiten müssen, und das ganze dann finanzieren müssen.



Weil wir die Schuld an deren Status als Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge mit tragen?
Und weil nichts zu essen zu haben auch ein Grund für eine Flucht ist, es muss nicht zwangsläufig Krieg herrschen oder politische Verfolgung drohen, damit die Leute alles liegen lassen und sich bewegen. 
Wir finanzieren das sowieso, aber anstatt unsere Steuergelder in kaputte Banken und Wirschaften zu schieben, sollen sie lieber denen helfen die es wirklich nötig haben.  
Von mir aus können sie das Geld auch einsetzen um die Wirschaft da auszubauen wo die Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge herkommen. Das würde auch schon helfen - da wir aber das Gegenteil tun und alles plattmachen was nicht innerhalb der eigenen Grenzen  liegt - ist es kein Wunder wenn die Leute herkommen.


----------



## BlackAcetal (14. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ein Wirtschaftsflüchtling bleibt im Schnitt 6 Monate bis er wieder geht und solange bekommt er Stütze.
Das Geld was er bekommen hat hätte man sicherlich auch Flüchtlingen zugute kommen lassen könnne die wirklich verfolgt werden und um ihr Leben fürchten müssen. Gegen Flüchtlinge habe ich nichts einzuwenden denn ich wäre sicherlich auch froh wenn ich irgendwo anderst wohnen könnte und nicht den Kopf abgeschlagen bekomme.....meine Meinung.


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Weil wir die Schuld an deren Status als Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge mit tragen?



Welche Schuld, habe ich ganz konkret. Bitte sag es mir.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Und weil nichts zu essen zu haben auch ein Grund für eine Flucht ist, es muss nicht zwangsläufig Krieg herrschen oder politische Verfolgung drohen, damit die Leute alles liegen lassen und sich bewegen.



Ich kann das nachvollziehen, warum die Leute flüchten. Trotzdem bedingt nicht jeder nachvollziehbare Grund, einen Anspruch auf Asyl.

§16a GG ist nunmal eindeutig. *Politisch* Verfolgte.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Wir finanzieren das sowieso, aber anstatt unsere Steuergelder in kaputte Banken und Wirschaften zu schieben, sollen sie lieber denen helfen die es wirklich nötig haben.



Ja nur das Banken und die Wirtschaft einen volkswirtschaftlichen Nutzen erfüllen. Die Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge tun das nicht.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Von mir aus können sie das Geld auch einsetzen um die Wirschaft da auszubauen wo die Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge herkommen. Das würde auch schon helfen - da wir aber das Gegenteil tun und alles plattmachen was nicht innerhalb der eigenen Grenzen  liegt - ist es kein Wunder wenn die Leute herkommen.



Da fängt es doch schon wieder an. Wenn die Leute nie selbst was auf die Beine bekommen, wie soll das je etwas werden?

Wir können nicht die ganze Welt finanzieren. Und solange es in Deutschland auch nur eine Person gibt, die auf Hartz 4 angewiesen ist, sollte meiner Meinung nach nicht ein Cent in Entwicklungshilfe fließen.


----------



## hardwaerevreag (14. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ach kommt. Denkt an eure humanistischen Werte und seid großzügig. Wenn das mit dem Klimawandel so weitergeht, dann sitzen wir in ein paar Jahrzehnten auch in einem Boot und hoffen, dass die anderen ein Minimum an Mitgefühl haben.


----------



## Tactac90 (14. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



hardwaerevreag schrieb:


> Ach kommt. Denkt an eure humanistischen Werte und seid großzügig. Wenn das mit dem Klimawandel so weitergeht, dann sitzen wir in ein paar Jahrzehnten auch in einem Boot und hoffen, dass die anderen ein Minimum an Mitgefühl haben.



So wie es scheint sind viele hier ehrenhafte Männer die dann lieber stolz mit ihrer Familie absaufen anstatt um Hilfe zu bitten.

Jaja, gerade diejenigen sind es die dann um Hilfe flehen und eher die Familie ins Wasser schmeissen um ihr eigenes Leben zu retten


----------



## Amon (14. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Du magst recht haben das es nur ein geringer Prozentsatz an Menschen, überwiegend aus dem rechten Sektor, ist die überhaupt keine Flüchtlinge hier wollen, den nach einer recht jungen Umfrage des WDR sind immerhin 93% der deutschen dafür Flüchtlinge aufzunehmen. Wo sich aber definitiv eine zimlich deutliche Tendenz erkennen lässt ist das die Menschen immer mehr dazu neigen weniger Flüchtlinge aufnehmen zu wollen. Immerhin sind nach der gleichen Umfrage 38% dafür das man weniger Flüchtlinge aufnimmt, bzw. nicht noch weiter steigende Zahlen aufzunehmen, immerhin 17% mehr als noch im Jannuar diesen Jahres, mit scheinbar weiter steigender Tendenz.
> 
> Quellen:
> 1) 31 Juli 2015 - Huffington Post: WDR-Umfrage: Deutsche wollen weniger FlÃ¼chtlinge aufnehmen
> ...


93% sind also bereit Flüchtlinge aufzunehmen. Dann sollte man diese 93% mal fragen ob sie auch dann noch bereit wären Flüchtlinge aufzunehmen wenn man die ihnen direkt vor die Nase setzen würde. 

Das ist immer so toll. Alle stellen sich hin und sagen ja, wir müssen die Flüchtlinge aufnehmen. Aber dann bitte nicht bei mir denkt sich jeder von denen. Sollen sich andere drum kümmern. Das ganze ist doch so ein heuchlerischer Scheiß! Sollen sie doch einfach die Eier in der Hose haben und sagen "Nein! Ich will die hier nicht haben!" Aber das traut sich hier ja keiner.


----------



## cryon1c (14. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Amon schrieb:


> 93% sind also bereit Flüchtlinge aufzunehmen. Dann sollte man diese 93% mal fragen ob sie auch dann noch bereit wären Flüchtlinge aufzunehmen wenn man die ihnen direkt vor die Nase setzen würde.
> 
> Das ist immer so toll. Alle stellen sich hin und sagen ja, wir müssen die Flüchtlinge aufnehmen. Aber dann bitte nicht bei mir denkt sich jeder von denen. Sollen sich andere drum kümmern. Das ganze ist doch so ein heuchlerischer Scheiß! Sollen sie doch einfach die Eier in der Hose haben und sagen "Nein! Ich will die hier nicht haben!" Aber das traut sich hier ja keiner.



Sag das nicht so. Es gibt tatsächlich genug Leute die nix dagegen haben, Flüchtlinge aufzunehmen. Genug davon, auch in der eigenen Straße/Gegend. Aber diese Leute haben schon die Eier - sie gehen auf Demos, sind aktiv und helfen den Flüchtlingen wie sie können - übersetzen, spenden, Essen anbieten und so weiter. Die gibt es nicht nur hier, sondern auch in anderen Ländern, denen es aber deutlich schlechter geht als uns. Griechenland hat auch genug Leute die Flüchtlingen helfen (aber auch genug die sie praktisch ausbeuten - sie lassen die Flüchtlinge schwarz arbeiten, gerade in Athen ist das ein Problem, was auch zu der miesen Steuermoral beigetragen hat, die aktuell nach hinten los ging). 
Und dank PeGiDa und co. sind hier viele Leute rumgelaufen die "Eier" hatten. Leider waren nur wenige davon mit Hirn gesegnet. 
Nur weil deine Meinung so ist, muss nicht jeder genau so wie du denken. 
Rechte sind hier eine Minderheit - stören trotzdem ganz gut, aber so viele sind es nicht.


----------



## Two-Face (14. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Gibt doch genug schön islamische Länder. Gerne Saudi-Arabien. Mekka sollte doch für jeden guten Moslem Pflicht sein.


Da wollen die aber nicht hin, weil ihnen die dortige Auffassung des Islams nunmal zu radikal ist und wegen jedem Vergehen nicht gleich eine drakonische Strafe befürchten wollen.
Abgesehen davon kannst du nicht deutsche Staatsbürger wegen ihres Glaubesn rausschmeißen, wo kämen wir da bitte hin?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Du musst das nicht hunderte Male wiederholen. Ich bin kein Christ. Trotzdem sehe ich in der Kirche keine Bedrohung für mich und meine Familie.


Der Islam ist hier für gar niemand eine Bedrohung. 
Der Islam wird dann zur Bedrohung, wenn rückschrittige Radikale ihn zu ihrer Lebensaufgabe machen und die schließen sich den hunderten Spinnern an, die zum IS abwandern.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich habe mit genug Mitgliedern des Zentralrat der Ex-Muslime gesprochen. Auch kenne ich Christen aus Ägypten oder dem Iran. Und da ich in Hamburg wohne, und hier letztes Jahr im Sommer auch Pro-Hamas-Demos waren, habe ich genug gesehen.
> 
> Dazu die Lebenswirklichkeit der islamischen Länder und ich komme zu dem Schluss, dass ich das für Deutschland nicht will.


Ich habe hier noch nie mitbekommen, wie Christen von Moslems bedroht wurden. Und in Deutschland gibt es auch jedes Jahr Demos von Rechtsradikalen, das ist ebenfalls was, was ich nicht in Deutschland haben will. 
Das Grundproblem welches Deutschland mit den Muslimen hat, ist nunmal dass die Migranten die vor Jahrzehnten hierhergekommen sind, nie richtig integriert wurden, deren Kinder haben sich ausgegrenzt und sich denen angeschlossen, die hier trotz aller Demokratie und Religionsfreiheit gegen Christen und Ungläubige aufhetzen. 
Von den integrierten Moslems hörst du keine Hetzerei oder sonstige Feindseligkeiten heraus, die können mit dem Koran leben, ohne dass sie dessen Inhalt vollständig mittelalterlich auslegen.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Bei nur 5% können sie das ja auch noch nicht in dem Maße. Aber guck dir Frankreich, England und Schweden an. Da hast du schöne Ausblicke wie es weitergeht. Das brauch icht nicht.


So muss es aber auch gar nicht aussehen, bei anständiger Integration..



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Warum nicht? Die Regeln macht doch das Land das Leute reinlässt, nicht die Leute die reinwollen.


Warum nicht? Weil es denen nunmal hundeelend geht und nicht ohne Grund mit ihren Familien hierherkommen. 
Und mir ist noch keine muslimische Flüchtlingsfamilie aufgefallen, die gegen irgendwelche Regeln verstoßen hat.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Lass uns doch dazu eine Volksabstimmung machen, dann ist es auch demokratisch legitimiert.
> 
> Studie: Mehrheit der Deutschen sieht Islam als Bedrohung | ZEIT ONLINE
> https://www.tagesschau.de/inland/islam-101.html
> ...


Öhm, und das ist also gleichbedeutend damit, dass die auch alle gegen die Aufnahme von muslimischen Flüchtlingen sind? 
stern-Umfrage zu FlÃ¼chtlingen: Mehrheit sieht Deutschland als Einwanderungsland - Deutschland | STERN.de
Nö, es heißt nur, dass sie sich nunmal vom Islam bedroht fühlen, was auch kein Wunder bei IS und Terrorismus nebenan ist. Aber der geht nicht von den Flüchtlingen aus.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ja der Islam steckt im Mittelalter. Liegt auch daran, dass er deutlich jünger als Christentum und Judentum ist.
> Deshalb soll er sich erstmal entwickeln. Aber bitte nicht hier. Ich brauche keine mittelalterliche Ideologie.


Warum nicht? Hier hat der Islam eine gute Grundlage um von den Werten westlicher Demokratie und Menschenwürde zu lernen, was auch viele Moslems schon lange in die Tat umgesetzt haben.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Da ist nicht eine Partei bei. Ist ja auch logisch, Parteien können nur vom Bundesverfassungsgericht verboten werden.


Viele dieser Organisationen konnten zur Partei werden, das war ja auch einer der Gründe, warum man sie ja auch verboten hat. Dasselbe würde mit einer radikalen, islamistischen Organisation passieren, wenn so eine irgendwo plötzlich gegründet werden würde.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Hmm lügen vielleicht, so wie die meisten Politiker?


... und dann im Plenum einfach mal die Scharia vorschlagen?
Klar, das klingt sehr realistisch, da lach' ich mir gleich mal einen ab.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Du musst mir immernoch nicht mit der Bibel kommen, ich bin kein Christ. Und ich sehe die Kirche auch nicht als Bedrohung.
> 
> Ich könnte Jesuskarikaturen malen bis ich schwarz werde, und mir würde hier nichts passieren.


Wenn es keine Islamisten mehr geben würde, könntest du auch Mohammedkarikaturen malen, bis du schwarz wirst, und es würde dir nichts passieren. Höchstens, dass dich irgendwer mal kritisiert, das passiert dann aber bei Jesuskarikaturen irgendwann auch mal, wenn du's übertreibst.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Seehofer (CSU) hat gegen eins der zehn Gebote verstoßen (Ehebruch). Wie soll das bitte ein überzeugter Christ sein? Das widerpsricht sich.


Habe ich behauptet, dass ausgerechnet Seehofer ein überzeugter Christ wäre? Wahrscheinlich ist er, wie viele andere Politiker in der Union auch, gläubig, was aber nicht heißt, dass er völlig bibeltreu wäre.
Haderthauer hat auch gegen die Bibel verstoßen, indem sie (vermutlich) Geld unterschlagen hat, mit ihrem Modellbaubetrieb.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Bayern sind sowieso ein Thema für sich,


Warum wohl?
Weil wir hier unten andere Ansichten haben, als im gehobenen Norden?
Kannst uns ja gleich mitrausschmeißen, weil wir ja so dreist sind von deiner Meinung abzuweichen und so viele Flüchtlinge aufnehmen, anstatt Vorurteile über sie in die Welt zu setzen.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und in Hamburg lebten vor 14 Jahren bestens integrierte Moslems die sogar studiert haben.
> 
> Der Rest ist (traurige) Geschichte.


Integration fängt nicht allein bei der Bildung an. Ich kenne bestens integrierte Muslime, die gerade mal mit ach und Krach die Mittlere Reife bestanden oder nur einen mittelmäßigen Hauptschulabschluss haben.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn ich sage ich bin Veganer und esse Fleisch, was bin ich dann? Richtig, kein Veganer.
> 
> Reden =/= Taten.


Na aber was ist denn nun ein Moslem? Ist er jetzt radikal oder nicht?
Oder gibt es vielleicht doch einen Unterschied zum Islamisten?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und dann fehlt eines der grundlegenden Dinge des Christentums. Wie kann man sich dann noch Christ nennen? Richtig, gar nicht.


Dann ist man allerschlimmstenfalls kein katholischer Christ mehr.
Aber du kannst ja gerne mal in die Kriche gehen und nachsehen, wie viele da wirklich drinhocken und das mit der Schöpfung wirklich noch so wörtlich nehmen.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das ist ja auch so schlimm, sich dem Land anzupassen, in das man zieht.


Das heißt also, wenn du jetzt auswandern würdest, würdest du dann dein Kindern auch einen nicht-deutschklingenden Namen verpassen? Kann man natürlich machen, muss man aber nicht. 
Da hört Anpassung nunmal auf, jeder hat sein Recht auf Individualität und ich würde jetzt mein Kind auch nicht so nennen wollen, wie die Gesellschaft es mir vorschreibt.


----------



## Amon (14. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Das Grundproblem welches Deutschland mit den Muslimen hat, ist nunmal  dass die Migranten die vor Jahrzehnten hierhergekommen sind, nie richtig  integriert wurden, deren Kinder haben sich ausgegrenzt und sich denen  angeschlossen, die hier trotz aller Demokratie und Religionsfreiheit  gegen Christen und Ungläubige aufhetzen.



Schwachsinn! Das wäre ja dann meine Generation, und glaube mir die sind bestens integriert. Das Problem ist das ganze Kröppzeug was danach gekommen ist. DAs sind dann noch nicht mal die Türken sondern die Arabs.


----------



## shadie (14. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Sag das nicht so. Es gibt tatsächlich genug Leute die nix dagegen haben, Flüchtlinge aufzunehmen. Genug davon, auch in der eigenen Straße/Gegend. Aber diese Leute haben schon die Eier - sie gehen auf Demos, sind aktiv und helfen den Flüchtlingen wie sie können - übersetzen, spenden, Essen anbieten und so weiter. Die gibt es nicht nur hier, sondern auch in anderen Ländern, denen es aber deutlich schlechter geht als uns. Griechenland hat auch genug Leute die Flüchtlingen helfen (aber auch genug die sie praktisch ausbeuten - sie lassen die Flüchtlinge schwarz arbeiten, gerade in Athen ist das ein Problem, was auch zu der miesen Steuermoral beigetragen hat, die aktuell nach hinten los ging).
> Und dank PeGiDa und co. sind hier viele Leute rumgelaufen die "Eier" hatten. Leider waren nur wenige davon mit Hirn gesegnet.
> Nur weil deine Meinung so ist, muss nicht jeder genau so wie du denken.
> Rechte sind hier eine Minderheit - stören trotzdem ganz gut, aber so viele sind es nicht.



Aha also ist jeder der aktuell Bedenken bzgl. der Flut an Asylbewerbern hat  gleich ein Nazi bzw. gehört der rechten Szene an?
Schöne Theorie, geht nur leider nicht auf.

Wenn alles in einem gewissen Rahmen bleibt habe ich da überhaupt nichts dagegen.

- Wenn ich aber auf GB schiele und sehe wie die mit der Thematik umgehen frage ich mich, warum wir als deutsche alle aufnehmen sollen und die Briten einfach sagen dürfen, "Nö wir wollen die hier nicht", und dabei nicht gleich als nazi betitelt werden.

- Wenn man dann noch das Elend in Griechenland aktuell sieht und mitbekommt, dass die Asylanten dort ja gar nicht bleiben wollen, sondern viel lieber nach Mittel/Nordeuropa reisen wollen, dann platzt mir ehrlich gesagt die Hutschnur

Wäre ich in deren Lage wärs mir ehrlich gesagt scheiß egal in welchem Land ich lande, Hauptsache weg von Krieg Terror usw.
Da ist es mir dann doch wurscht ob ich in Griechenland, Italien oder GB oder DE Asyl beantrage, wenigstens erst mal aus der Gefahrenzone raus.

Aber nein, Griechenland gehts finanziell richtig übel, gehen wir doch lieber in das Land welches Griechenland mit dem nun wie vielten Hilfspaket aus der ******* hilft.
Die haben ja sicherlich Kohle und können uns einen besseren Standart bieten als in Griechenland.


ich bin echt keiner der die AFD oder NPD wählt, ich weiß aber bereits heute, dass bei den nächsten Wahlen, Frau merkel nicht meine Stimme erhalten wird.
Ich bin mit der momentanen wischiwaschi Politik einfach nicht mehr da core.


An die Linken hier im Thread welche sich das Maul zerfetzen werden.
Mir geht es nicht darum, dass ich die Menschen nicht hier haben will!
Wir haben in unserer Gemeinde selbst Flüchtlinge und bei uns gab es noch keinerlei Problem wie angeblich in anderen Teilen Deutschlands.

Sollte sich die Anzahl der Flüchtlinge in unserer Gemeinde jedoch durch weiter anstürmende Flüchtlinge massiv ansteigen, werden wir dort Probleme bekommen und zwar massive Probleme!

Die Gemeinden sind darauf nicht vorbereitet, die meisten Städte auch nicht!
Und wenn ich höre, Zwangsenteignung um den Flüchtlingen ein zu Hause bieten zu können frage ich mich nur, was denken sich die Politiker dabei?
Das wären die letzten die Ihre Häuser räumen würden um Menschen zu helfen!


----------



## Leob12 (14. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



shadie schrieb:


> - Wenn man dann noch das Elend in Griechenland aktuell sieht und mitbekommt, dass die Asylanten dort ja gar nicht bleiben wollen, sondern viel lieber nach Mittel/Nordeuropa reisen wollen, dann platzt mir ehrlich gesagt die Hutschnur


-
Und warum? 


> Wäre ich in deren Lage wärs mir ehrlich gesagt scheiß egal in welchem Land ich lande, Hauptsache weg von Krieg Terror usw.
> Da ist es mir dann doch wurscht ob ich in Griechenland, Italien oder GB oder DE Asyl beantrage, wenigstens erst mal aus der Gefahrenzone raus.


Jajaja, du warst noch nie annähernd in deren Lage und willst uns erzählen was du tun würdest? 



> Aber nein, Griechenland gehts finanziell richtig übel, gehen wir doch lieber in das Land welches Griechenland mit dem nun wie vielten Hilfspaket aus der ******* hilft.
> Die haben ja sicherlich Kohle und können uns einen besseren Standart bieten als in Griechenland.


Genau, das denken sie alle. Stammtisch ahoi. 



> ich bin echt keiner der die AFD oder NPD wählt, ich weiß aber bereits heute, dass bei den nächsten Wahlen, Frau merkel nicht meine Stimme erhalten wird.
> Ich bin mit der momentanen wischiwaschi Politik einfach nicht mehr da core.


Und wen willst du dann wählen? SPD? Linke? Grüne? Ach, mit diesen gehst du ja auch nicht "da core" (sic!). 



> An die Linken hier im Thread welche sich das Maul zerfetzen werden.
> Mir geht es nicht darum, dass ich die Menschen nicht hier haben will!
> Wir haben in unserer Gemeinde selbst Flüchtlinge und bei uns gab es noch keinerlei Problem wie angeblich in anderen Teilen Deutschlands.


Darf ich fragen wieviele Flüchtlinge und wieviele Einwohner deine Gemeinde hat? 



> Sollte sich die Anzahl der Flüchtlinge in unserer Gemeinde jedoch durch weiter anstürmende Flüchtlinge massiv ansteigen, werden wir dort Probleme bekommen und zwar massive Probleme!


Woher weißt du das? 



> Die Gemeinden sind darauf nicht vorbereitet, die meisten Städte auch nicht!


Die Flüchtlinge werden trotzdem kommen. Der Libanon war auch nicht vorbereitet...


> Und wenn ich höre, Zwangsenteignung um den Flüchtlingen ein zu Hause bieten zu können frage ich mich nur, was denken sich die Politiker dabei?


Was denkst du dir dabei? Alles gleich glauben und alles schwarz sehen?


----------



## DarkScorpion (14. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Wenn es mir um das nackte Überleben geht, ist es mir wichtig erstmal raus aus der Gefahrenzone. Wo ich dann bin, ist mir in dem Moment egal. 

Aber nein die wollen in das Land wo Milch und Honig fließt. In das gute Deutschland. Denn da bekommen die mehr Kohle welche sie nach Hause schicken können. 

Nochmal wer politisch, religiös oder wegen seiner Sexualität verfolgt wird, darf gerne kommen. Der Rest müsste gleich aus den Eingangslagern in ein Flugzeug und zurück.

Wir sind nicht der Sozialstaat für halb Afrika. 
Aber es ist ja so viel leichter, woanders erstmal Kohle für nichts tun zu bekommen, als zu sagen, dass man im eigenen Land bleibt und was ändert.


----------



## Nightslaver (14. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Leob12 schrieb:


> -
> Und warum?



Willst du darauf anspielen wie es momentan auf Kos und anderen Inseln dort ist? Das haut aber auch nicht hin. Die meisten Flüchtlinge wollten schon vor Jahren, vor der Finanzkrise nach Mittel und Nordeuropa und da vor allem nach Schweden, Frankreich, England, Deutschland, Dänemark, Östereich und Norwegen. 
Sogut wie kein Flüchtling will nach Süd- oder Osteuropa und grade die osteuropäischen Länder sind darüber wohl auch enorm froh, wie man auf dem letzten Gipfel ja gesehen hatte, wo die 60.000 Flüchtlinge verteilt werden sollten.
Osteuropa weigert sich wehement Flüchtling "zwangsaufnehmen" zu müssen.

Wie ich schon mal an anderer Stelle gesagt habe, jeder sollte sich mal überlegen warum Länder wie Polen, Estland, Letland, Litauen, Finnland, Tschechien, ect. nicht das Ziel der Flüchtlingsströme sind, obwohl man auch dort anständige Chancen auf ein besseres Leben hat.

Es würde mich nicht wundern das, sollte die EU sich mal auf eine "Zwangsverteilung" mit den osteuropäischen Ländern einigen schaffen, die Flüchtlinge aus Polen, ect. einfach abhauen und trotzdem in die Mitteleuropäischen und Nordeuropäischen Länder wandern.


----------



## shadie (14. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Leob12 schrieb:


> -
> Und warum?



Eventuell weil wir Gutmenschen immer überall mithelfen und sich andere Länder einfach mal fein aus der Affäre ziehen und die Grenzen für Flüchtlinge schließen / dabei aber mit keinen Konsequenzen rechnen müssen?



Leob12 schrieb:


> -
> Jajaja, du warst noch nie annähernd in deren Lage und willst uns erzählen was du tun würdest?



Kollege.....ich persönlich war noch nie in dieser Situation, richtig.
Ich interessiere mich jedoch sehr für Geschichte und habe mich daher viel mit meinen Großeltern und Urgroßeltern unterhalten.

Die wurden damals von den Russen verschleppt und zur Zwangsarbeit gezwungen bei widrigsten Bedingungen.
Meine Familie ist damals aus Russland geflohen und es war sicher nicht der erste Gedankengang, gehen wir dort hin, wo man uns am besten verpflegt.

Der erste gedanke war, gehen wir dort hin, wo wir fürs erste in SICHERHEIT sind, ein einen besseren Lebensstandart hat man damals erst gar nicht gedacht, Hauptsache erst mal keine Knechtschaft mehr!




Leob12 schrieb:


> -
> Genau, das denken sie alle. Stammtisch ahoi.



Beweis mir doch dass es nicht so ist.
Warum wollen die Menschen nach Mitteleuropa wenn Sie auch in Griechenland bleiben könnten?



Leob12 schrieb:


> -
> Und wen willst du dann wählen? SPD? Linke? Grüne? Ach, mit diesen gehst du ja auch nicht "da core" (sic!).



Ich würde mal sagen das geht dich rein gar nix an wen ich jetzt wählen will richtig?



Leob12 schrieb:


> -
> Darf ich fragen wieviele Flüchtlinge und wieviele Einwohner deine Gemeinde hat?



Es geht dich zwar nix an aber unsere Gemeinde umfasst grad mal 2500 Einwohner, verteilt auf mehrere kleine Ortschaften, im größten Ort in dem ich und die Asylanten leben sind wir grad mal 1300 Einwohner.
Asylanten haben wir 53 zugeteilt bekommen welche aktuell in 2 Häusern + einem großen Gasthaus leben und betreut werden.

Das sind von der gesamten Bevölkerung 4,07 % Asylanten, rechne das mal auf Berlin um, bin gespannt was dabei rauskommt.



Leob12 schrieb:


> -
> Woher weißt du das?



Woher ich das weiß willst du wissen?
Ich weiß das daher weil ich selbst bei der Essensausgabe geholfen habe, während meinem urlaub!

Die Umstände dort sind *aktuell* auf alle Fälle "tragbar"

Wenn wir jetzt aber noch mal 50 oder mehr dazu bekommen wirds "spannend" 



Leob12 schrieb:


> -
> Die Flüchtlinge werden trotzdem kommen. Der Libanon war auch nicht vorbereitet...
> 
> Was denkst du dir dabei? Alles gleich glauben und alles schwarz sehen?



Reg dich ab!

Wir sind hier in einem Forum und du nimmst an einer Diskussion teil.
Was du hier jedoch tust ist nur anderen Leuten zu unterstellen, Sie hätten keine Ahnung was Sie hier schreiben und würden alles nur am Stammtisch aufgreifen, so wie das Rechtsradikale nun mal tun.

Politiker sprechen ÖFFENTLICH über Zwangsenteignung weil Sie wissen, dass der Staat nicht genug Kohle aufbringen kann, um Bauten für die Asylanten zu schaffen.

Bring in deinem nächsten Beitrag endlich mal was zur Diskussion bei und flamme nicht einfach nur.

Du hast in keinem einzigen "Satz" (richtige Sätze waren das ja nicht) etwas konstruktives beigebracht.
Wenn du einen anderen Meinung bist ist ja schön und gut, dann begründe es aber wenigstens warum du der Meinung bist.


Ach und was jaja bedeutet weißt du auch oder?


----------



## Two-Face (14. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Amon schrieb:


> Schwachsinn! Das wäre ja dann meine Generation, und glaube mir die sind bestens integriert. Das Problem ist das ganze Kröppzeug was danach gekommen ist. DAs sind dann noch nicht mal die Türken sondern die Arabs.


Die Araber kamen auch schon in den späten 70er, 80er Jahren und deren Nachkommen sind das "Kröppzeug", die heute mitunter für die Probleme verantwortlich sind. Kenne sogar den einen oder anderen Kurden in meinem Alter, der jetzt im Knast hockt, weil er ein aggressiver Rowdy war.


----------



## Leob12 (14. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



shadie schrieb:


> Eventuell weil wir Gutmenschen immer überall mithelfen und sich andere Länder einfach mal fein aus der Affäre ziehen und die Grenzen für Flüchtlinge schließen / dabei aber mit keinen Konsequenzen rechnen müssen?


Du hast meine Posts vorher nicht gelesen. 



> Kollege.....ich persönlich war noch nie in dieser Situation, richtig.
> Ich interessiere mich jedoch sehr für Geschichte und habe mich daher viel mit meinen Großeltern und Urgroßeltern unterhalten.
> 
> Die wurden damals von den Russen verschleppt und zur Zwangsarbeit gezwungen bei widrigsten Bedingungen.
> ...


Das machen doch die meisten Menschen. Der allergrößte Teil der Menschen ist in den Nachbarländern in Flüchtlingslagern untergekommen. 
Nur irgendwann denkt man sich auch: So kann das nicht weitergehen, versuchen wir woanders unser Glück. Ist besser als in den riesigen Lagern zu bleiben ohne Aussicht auf Besserung. Die Menschen flüchten nicht und der erste Gedanke ist "Jetzt gehen wir dorthin wo wir alles bekommen". Wieso unterstellst du diesen Menschen so etwas? Wo du es doch anhand der Geschichten deiner Großeltern wissen müsstest. Du solltest da noch eher Verständnis dafür haben. 



> Beweis mir doch dass es nicht so ist.
> Warum wollen die Menschen nach Mitteleuropa wenn Sie auch in Griechenland bleiben könnten?


Nein mache ich sicher nicht. Die Behauptung hast du aufgestellt, also bitteschön 



> Ich würde mal sagen das geht dich rein gar nix an wen ich jetzt wählen will richtig?


Nein, natürlich nicht, mea culpa. 



> Es geht dich zwar nix an aber unsere Gemeinde umfasst grad mal 2500 Einwohner, verteilt auf mehrere kleine Ortschaften, im größten Ort in dem ich und die Asylanten leben sind wir grad mal 1300 Einwohner.
> Asylanten haben wir 53 zugeteilt bekommen welche aktuell in 2 Häusern + einem großen Gasthaus leben und betreut werden.
> 
> Das sind von der gesamten Bevölkerung 4,07 % Asylanten, rechne das mal auf Berlin um, bin gespannt was dabei rauskommt.


Ich kanns dir sagen: ~160.000 
Damit hätte man schon einen Großteil der Flüchtlinge untergebracht. Aber zum Glück gibt es ja noch weitere große Städte, in denen Flüchtlinge unterkommen können, also muss Berlin gar nicht erst so viele aufnehmen. 



> Woher ich das weiß willst du wissen?
> Ich weiß das daher weil ich selbst bei der Essensausgabe geholfen habe, während meinem urlaub!
> Die Umstände dort sind *aktuell* auf alle Fälle "tragbar"


Sehr lobenswert, und das sage ich ohne jeden Sarkasmus. 



> Wenn wir jetzt aber noch mal 50 oder mehr dazu bekommen wirds "spannend"


Sieh es als Herausforderung. 



> Reg dich ab!


Ich reg mich gar nicht auf^^



> Wir sind hier in einem Forum und du nimmst an einer Diskussion teil.
> Was du hier jedoch tust ist nur anderen Leuten zu unterstellen, Sie hätten keine Ahnung was Sie hier schreiben und würden alles nur am Stammtisch aufgreifen, so wie das Rechtsradikale nun mal tun.


Nein, Stammtischparolen kommen bei weitem nicht nur von Rechtsradikalen, keine Angst. 
Mir ging es darum das du irgendwie etwas von "Zwangsenteignung" gehört hast. Dann wäre es doch keine schlechte Idee wenn du da kurz recherchierst ob da etwas dran ist, oder nicht? Wenn sich irgendwo irgendein kleiner Politiker mal so zu dem Thema geäußert hat, hast du nichts zu befürchten  
Wenn geht es um leerstehende Wohnungen, nicht um dein Eigenheim. 



> Politiker sprechen ÖFFENTLICH über Zwangsenteignung weil Sie wissen, dass der Staat nicht genug Kohle aufbringen kann, um Bauten für die Asylanten zu schaffen.


Afaik war es ein Bürgermeister. 
Genauer gesagt war es Oberbürgermeister der niedersächsischen Stadt Salzgitter, Frank Klingebiel.
â€‹Lage spitzt sich zu: Fehlender Raum für Flüchtlinge: CDU-OB wirft Regierung Planlosigkeit vor - Deutschland - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten



> Bring in deinem nächsten Beitrag endlich mal was zur Diskussion bei und flamme nicht einfach nur.


Hab ich schon genug, lass das mal meine Sorge sein. 



> Du hast in keinem einzigen "Satz" (richtige Sätze waren das ja nicht) etwas konstruktives beigebracht.
> Wenn du einen anderen Meinung bist ist ja schön und gut, dann begründe es aber wenigstens warum du der Meinung bist.


Erkläre mir nun bitte wie die Sätze aussehen sollen damit du glücklich bist, wäre sehr nett von dir 
Wenn du wissen willst warum ich dieser und jener Meinung bin, lies den Thread. 


> Ach und was jaja bedeutet weißt du auch oder?


Nein, klär mich bitte auf.


----------



## azzih (14. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Wir sind nicht der Sozialstaat für halb Afrika.
> Aber es ist ja so viel leichter, woanders erstmal Kohle für nichts tun zu bekommen, als zu sagen, dass man im eigenen Land bleibt und was ändert.



Wo bekommen Flüchtlinge denn "Kohle für nix"? Die dürfen hier gar nicht arbeiten, wette die meisten würden das gerne tun. Und "im Land bleiben und was verändern", wie naiv bist du denn? Veränder mal was in korrupten Staaten ohne Sozialleistungen, ohne Arbeit mit Kriminalität, Kriegen, Krankheiten und Armut. Das was du da von dir gibst sind leere Phrasen, von nem Wohlstandskind das zufällig das Glück hatte hier in nem reichen Land geboren zu sein (ja es war Glück und nicht deine eigenständige Leistung!) Vor dem Hintergrund verstehe ich nicht wie man es den Leuten verübeln kann das sie sich eine Zukunft wünschen wo sie nicht von Hunger und Tod bedroht werden und wo ihre Kinder ne reelle Chance auf ein friedliches Aufwachsen haben.

Klar kann nicht jeder Afrikaner hier nach Europa kommen, aber die ganze Flüchtlingsthematik ist halt ein mega komplexes Problem mit vielen Ursachen und Auswirkungen. Da helfen keine einfachen Aussagen. Der Westen muss nun erstmal schauen das man das ganze Kriegsproblem in Nordafrika in den Griff kriegt, sei es IS, Assad oder diverse Bürgerkriegsähnliche Zustände. Aber mit lustigen Luftschlägen wird das nix. Dann hat man aber auch noch andere Probleme wie die stark wachsende Bevölkerung Afrikas, die zukünftig kaum zu versorgen ist. Auch müsste man den Menschen dort eine Zukunft bieten können, sagt sich so einfach wird aber auch kaum möglich sein. Im Endeffekt müssen die reichen Länder mehr tun, nicht umsonst sind "unsere" Gewinne größtenteils aus Verlusten Anderer abgeschöpft.


----------



## Cleriker (14. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Und warum?


Zitierst du doch direkr darunter, also was soll diese Frage? 


Leob12 schrieb:


> Jajaja, du warst noch nie annähernd in deren Lage und willst uns erzählen was du tun würdest?


Warum auch nicht? Willst du jetzt entscheiden können was andere in welchen Situationen auch immer denken? Das widerspricht ja deinen eigenen Aussage, dass er es nicht wissen könne. Ist das nur Provokation?
Grundsätzlich, wenn man sich im vorhinein mit etwas auseinandersetzt, kann es kein im Affekt mehr geben. Außer man lässt es bewusst zu, hat also seine eigenen Grenzen über board geworfen. Das kann man gut mit bungeejumping ausprobieren. Wenn man vorher nicht einfach nur was neues erleben möchte, sondern sich mal fragt was man wohl davon hat, dann wird man schnell merken, dass man nichts besonderes fühlt. Außer eben den Fall an sich. Wer schon mal auf einer Leiter daneben getreten ist, oder als Kind vom Baum, der wird das gleiche Gefühl dabei wieder erleben, sonst eher nichts.  Ich hole jetzt mal weit aus:
So verhät es sich auch in anderen Situationen, wenn man ehrlich mit sich selbst ist. Das ist bei Extremsituationen nicht anders als bei allen anderen auch. Wenn man sich sein Leben lang aber einredet, dass man nicht weiß wie man reagieren würde/könnte, dann geht das natürlich nicht. Das ist dann aber Flucht vor eigener Verantwortung, wie ich finde. Was passiert denn in einem Kind, dass zum ersten mal jemanden aus der Familie beerdigen muss? Es ist erstmal traurig, ist dann aber gezwungen sich mit dem leben und sterben auseinanderzusetzen und kommt folglich zu dem Schluss, dass es normal ist und macht sich gedanken um seine Falimie. Es fragt sich wie als man so ist, wenn man stirbt, wie alt die anederen Verwandten so sind und so weiter... Dann ist es auch nicht mehr überrascht, oder unnötig stark betroffen, wenn der nächste unter die Erde muss. So verhielt es sich jedenfalls bei mir und ich finde das logisch.
Als Beispiel: Ich halte nichts von Urlaub, oder dergleichen. Das findet für mich nach Feierabend statt. Ich grenze dafür meine Arbeit und mein Privatleben auch entsprechen ab. Also ich lade keine Kollegen ein und komme keinen Einladungen nach. Ich sehe sie ja auf der Arbeit eh schon oft genug (reicht mir persönlich). Da ich auch noch nicht sonderlich als bin, habe ich mir selbst erklärt, dass ich durch den demografischen Wandel sicherlich bis mindestens 70 arbeiten muss. Das wiederum ist für mich uninteressant, da ich bereits Frau und Kinder habe und eigentlich nur die Enkel fehlen und ich das bestimmt noch vor meinem 60 erleben werde. Das ist die Grenze für mich, wie alt ich so werden möchte. Es gibt für mich einfach keinen logischen Grund älter werden zu wollen (könnt ihr von halten, was ihr wollt). Jetzt kommt der Teil mit dem sich damit auseinendersetzen: Mein Vater wird dieses Jahr 60 und ich mag ihn sehr, aber ich bin nicht überrascht, oder entrüstet, wenn er übermorgen stirbt. Einfach weil ich das für mich abgeklärt habe. 
Wenn bei 280 auf der Autobahn plötzlich einer rauszieht und bremst, ist man zwar aufgeregt, man hat aber die Pflicht sich damit zu beschäftigen, bevor man so schnell fährt und wenn man aktuell so schnell unterwegs ist. Mit Krieg und Frieden ist es das Gleiche. Wenn man in einer Region lebt, die schon seit Jahren von Problemen und Krisen zermürbt wird, warum flieht man erst wenns eskaliert? Entweder hatte man nicht die Mittel (aber warum dann danach), oder man hat es abgewegt und sich dazu entschieden es zu riskieren.  Wenn dem so ist, sollte man mMn tatsächlich froh sein, wenn man irgendwo Frieden findet und nicht besondere Ansprüche stellen. Oder man hätte auch wie so viele in die umliegenden Nachbarländer fliehen können. Es muss also bis auf wenige Ausnahmen schon irgendwo ein Vorsatz vorhanden sein, um genau diesen Weg zu wählen. 

Von mir aus können wir auch noch mehr Flüchtlinge aufnehmen, so lange wir diese auch entsprechend versorgen können. Aber uneingeschränkt geht so etwas natürlch nicht. Ich bin einer von denen, die vorher auch wissen möchten, wie das finanziert wird. Die Aussage mit den Rettungspaketen ist ja schön und gut, das Geld gab es also. Nun, ist es aber weg. Wir reden also ausschließlich davon, noch mehr Geld auftreiben zu müssen. Geld das schon verplant ist, kann man nicht als Lösung anführen. 
Mein erster Gedanke war auch, dass wir Geld in die Hand nehmen müssen und dort unten (Afrika) helfen. Also Auffangstationen wo die Menschen einfacher und (ja, so ehrlich bin ich an dieser Stelle) kostengünstiger zu versorgen sind. Da könnte man die billig exportierten Lebensmittel, die der Wirtschaft dort unten ja eh schadet gut nutzen. Das viele Geld das hier für Bürokratie und Enteignungen herangenommen wird, könnte dort mehr bewirken und die Menschen (Afrikaner wie auch wir) hätten deutlich weniger Probleme mit irgendwelchen Umstelluingen, oder poliotischen Diskussionen (wie hier).
Zudem würde ich zehn Prozent von den Einnahmen, die die Medien mit ihren reißerischen Schlagzeilen zu diesen Themen machen verlangen, um sie in Hilfen zu investieren. Auch daran würden sie ja wieder profitieren (Til Schweiger Prinzip). Es wären also Win-Win-Situationen.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Genau, das denken sie alle. Stammtisch ahoi.


Wieder nur ein haltloser Angriff. Lösungsmöglichkeiten bleibst du schuldig. 
Kannst du einhundertprozentig wiederlegen, dass auch nur ein einziger dabei ist der genau das tatsächlich denkt? Du wirfst ihm vor, dass er Stammtischdenken verbreitet, tust mit deiner Art zu argumentieren aber nichts anderes. So wie er daneben liegt mit dieser Verallgemeinerung, so liegst du auch daneben wenn du ernsthaft glaubst, dass es dort keine schwarzen Schafe (kein Rassismus, nur einer Rdewendung weil mir nichts passenderes einfiel) dabei gibt. Wie entkräftest du seinen Vorwurf? Warum regen sie sich auf, statt froh zu sein, in einem friedlichen Land angekommen zu sein?


----------



## Threshold (14. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Wie viele Menschen mit Migrationshintergrund oder Asylbewerber sind in Deutschland bisher von rechtsgesinnten Leuten ermordet worden?
wie viele Deutsche sind hier bisher von Islamisten ermordet worden?
Die Zahl geht weit auseinander und anhand der NSU Geschichte weiß man inzwischen, dass der Staat bei Gewalttaten von Rechts gerne mal wegschaut, bzw. eher schlecht ermittelt, bzw. auch schon mal Aktenberge in Schredder verschwinden lässt.


----------



## shadie (14. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Du hast meine Posts vorher nicht gelesen.



Wer soll sich bitte 125 Seiten komplett durch lesen in denen es nur hin und her geht?




Leob12 schrieb:


> Das machen doch die meisten Menschen. Der allergrößte Teil der Menschen ist in den Nachbarländern in Flüchtlingslagern untergekommen.
> Nur irgendwann denkt man sich auch: So kann das nicht weitergehen, versuchen wir woanders unser Glück. Ist besser als in den riesigen Lagern zu bleiben ohne Aussicht auf Besserung. Die Menschen flüchten nicht und der erste Gedanke ist "Jetzt gehen wir dorthin wo wir alles bekommen". Wieso unterstellst du diesen Menschen so etwas? Wo du es doch anhand der Geschichten deiner Großeltern wissen müsstest. Du solltest da noch eher Verständnis dafür haben.



Die Flüchtlinge kamen auf den Inseln an und haben gefordert aufs Festland übergesiedelt zu werden, dass Sie weiter nach Mittel/Nordeuropa können.

Das bedeutet für mich, dass Sie genau mit diesem festen Vorsatz dorthin gekommen sind.

Ich will den Leuten nix unterstellen aber meine Großeltern sind damals wieder zurück nach Deutschland, die haben sich nicht das nächst beste land gesucht bei dem Sie am besten versorgt werden.
Damals hat man zugesehen, dass man das eigene land wieder aufbaut trotz Besatzung von RU und USA





Leob12 schrieb:


> Nein mache ich sicher nicht. Die Behauptung hast du aufgestellt, also bitteschön



Was muss man dir da noch beweisen?
Asylanten kommen auf einer griechischen Insel an und fordern aufs Festland zu dürfen um dann weiter nach DE zu reisen.
Ist das nicht Beweis genug?



Leob12 schrieb:


> Nein, natürlich nicht, mea culpa.



Jep



Leob12 schrieb:


> Ich kanns dir sagen: ~160.000
> Damit hätte man schon einen Großteil der Flüchtlinge untergebracht. Aber zum Glück gibt es ja noch weitere große Städte, in denen Flüchtlinge unterkommen können, also muss Berlin gar nicht erst so viele aufnehmen.



Und wie viele sind tatsächlich in Berlin angekommen?
Warum bekommen kleine Ortschaften so viele Flüchtlinge, dass 4% der gesamten Bevölkerung aus selbigen bestehen?
Und die großen Städte bekommen bei weitem nicht so viele?
Da stimmt doch wohl was nicht?!




Leob12 schrieb:


> Sehr lobenswert, und das sage ich ohne jeden Sarkasmus.
> 
> Sieh es als Herausforderung.
> 
> Ich reg mich gar nicht auf^^



Bitte?

Ich bin berufstätig, helfen kann ich in nächster Zeit nicht mehr.
Und das ist genau das was mich an unserem Staat stört.

Flüchtlinge aufnehmen, dann aber nicht genug investieren wollen in Personal, weil es findet sich je eh nen dummen der es macht.
Wenn die dann aber keine Zeit mehr haben, wird weiterhinfest mit den personen gerechnet und eben noch mehr Flüchtlinge eingeladen.

Da läuft ganz gewaltig was falsch!




Leob12 schrieb:


> Nein, Stammtischparolen kommen bei weitem nicht nur von Rechtsradikalen, keine Angst.
> Mir ging es darum das du irgendwie etwas von "Zwangsenteignung" gehört hast. Dann wäre es doch keine schlechte Idee wenn du da kurz recherchierst ob da etwas dran ist, oder nicht? Wenn sich irgendwo irgendein kleiner Politiker mal so zu dem Thema geäußert hat, hast du nichts zu befürchten
> Wenn geht es um leerstehende Wohnungen, nicht um dein Eigenheim.
> 
> ...



Aha ich habe da also nix zu befürchten?

Genau so wie vor dem NSA Skandal alle Politiker behauptet haben die Würde des Menschen ist unantastbar, die NSA aber während dessen trotzdem Zugriff auf meine Urlaubsfotos haben könnte.

Wenn das Thema Asylanten ausartet, was früher oder später passieren wird, wirst du sehen dass solche Praktiken durchgesetzt werden.

Das ist zwar ein Stück weit schwarzmalerei das gebe ich zu, bei unserer Wischiwaschi Politik erwarte ich aber leider definitiv nix anderes.



Cleriker schrieb:


> So wie er daneben liegt mit dieser Verallgemeinerung,



Was habe ich denn "verallgemeinert"?

Ich äußere in diesem Thread lediglich meine Bedenken bzgl. der aktuellen Situation.

Dabei habe ich mich auf keine Seite geschlagen.

Ich weiß nur, dass es nicht die Lösung sein kann, das der Rest der Welt sich in Europa niederlässt.


Die Probleme hätten schon vor langer Zeit an der Wurzel angepackt werden müssen.
Was wird stattdessen gemacht?
Spenden für Essen Schulen und sonstiges gesammelt.
Das hilft eben auch nur in dem einen Moment, das eigentliche Problem bekämpft es aber nicht.

Die Quittung gibts dafür halt jetzt.

Und die Länder die an Ausbeutung usw. am meisten schuld sind lachen sich nen Arsch ab weil Sie schön weit weg leben oder weil Sie halt einfach sagen, "ne die wollen wir hier nicht, wir machen mal schön die grenze zu"

Wenn die USA doch so super mit uns befreundet ist, warum bietet man uns dann bitte nicht an, etwas unter die Arme zu greifen?

Sei es mit Geld für Unterkünfte
Oder mit Personal um die Menschen zu versorgen
Oder vielleicht selbst einen Teil der Flüchtlinge abzunehmen.
An Platz mangelts in den USA ja nicht.


----------



## Cleriker (14. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Threshold,
Klasse Pauschalaussage! Damit hast du dir nicht einmal einen Keks verdient. Wie Groß ist deine Stammtischrunde? 

Zu deiner ersten Frage: Keine Ahnung!
Zu deiner zweiten Frage: Keine Ahnung! Aber... hier nicht vergessen die Zahl der Todesfälle solöcher Art auf die Einwohnerzahl hoch zu rechnen. Also von wie vielen Deutsch Bundesbürgern, wurden wie viele Morde mit rechtsradikalem Hintergrund begangen? Wie hochn ist der prozentuale anteil an Islamisten auf die Anzahl der Bundesbürger und wie hoch ist der Anteil solcher Straftaten, in Bezug auf diese Islamisten? Sonst bringt so ein Vergleich ja nichts. Ich für meinen Teil habe keine Zeit und vor allem Keine Lust das zu recherchieren und auszurechnen. Ich bin aber dankbar, wenn du das machst.

Zum dritten steht oben etwas. Schlecht ermittelt wird auch in anderen Bereichen, das wird nur gern vergessen. Bis auf diesen Fall sind mir auch gerade keine weiteren dieser Art bekannt, denke ich.



shadie schrieb:


> Wer soll sich bitte 125 Seiten komplett durch lesen in denen es nur hin und her geht?


Jeder, aber auch wirklich jeder einzelne, der auch nur ein einziges Wort  hier mitreden möchte, sollte das tun! Was denkst du warum  beispielsweise meine Pausen zwischen den Beiträgen so lang sind? Weil  ich wenig Zeit habe und das mit dem Handy sehr aufwendig ist. Ich poste  also erst wenn ich alles gelesen und mir einen Kopf dazu gemacht habe.  Das sollte jeder hier tun. Dann würde es wahrscheinlich auch nicht ganz  so oft im Kreis gehen.


----------



## Nightslaver (14. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wie viele Menschen mit Migrationshintergrund oder Asylbewerber sind in Deutschland bisher von rechtsgesinnten Leuten ermordet worden?
> wie viele Deutsche sind hier bisher von Islamisten ermordet worden?
> Die Zahl geht weit auseinander und anhand der NSU Geschichte weiß man inzwischen, dass der Staat bei Gewalttaten von Rechts gerne mal wegschaut, bzw. eher schlecht ermittelt, bzw. auch schon mal Aktenberge in Schredder verschwinden lässt.



Er schaut genauso gerne bei Gewalt von links außen weg. Man kann also sagen das der Staat bei jeglicher Form von extremistischer Gewalt wegschaut, bei der rechten wie gesagt nicht mehr als bei der linken. 

Quelle: 
statista: â€¢ Vergleich rechter und linker Straftaten in Deutschland 2013 | Statistik


----------



## Threshold (14. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Das hat nichts mit Stammtische zu tun.
Ich will nur damit sagen, dass ich mehr Angst davor haben, von rechten oder linken Gewaltverbrechern Opfer zu werden als vor einem Islamisten.
Der Muslim in Deutschland hat meiner Meinung nach begründet mehr Angst vor den Deutschen als die Deutschen vor Muslimen.


----------



## Leob12 (14. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Warum auch nicht? Willst du jetzt entscheiden können was andere in welchen Situationen auch immer denken? Das widerspricht ja deinen eigenen Aussage, dass er es nicht wissen könne. Ist das nur Provokation?
> Grundsätzlich, wenn man sich im vorhinein mit etwas auseinandersetzt, kann es kein im Affekt mehr geben. Außer man lässt es bewusst zu, hat also seine eigenen Grenzen über board geworfen. Das kann man gut mit bungeejumping ausprobieren. Wenn man vorher nicht einfach nur was neues erleben möchte, sondern sich mal fragt was man wohl davon hat, dann wird man schnell merken, dass man nichts besonderes fühlt. Außer eben den Fall an sich. Wer schon mal auf einer Leiter daneben getreten ist, oder als Kind vom Baum, der wird das gleiche Gefühl dabei wieder erleben, sonst eher nichts.


Nein, ich will nicht entscheiden was andere denken, nur schließt er von einem Beispiel auf alle, das ist auch keine Lösung. Seine Großeltern haben vielleicht so gedacht, das heißt noch lange nicht das alle Flüchtlinge heute so denken müssen. 

Ich hole jetzt mal weit aus:



> Wenn bei 280 auf der Autobahn plötzlich einer rauszieht und bremst, ist man zwar aufgeregt, man hat aber die Pflicht sich damit zu beschäftigen, bevor man so schnell fährt und wenn man aktuell so schnell unterwegs ist. Mit Krieg und Frieden ist es das Gleiche. Wenn man in einer Region lebt, die schon seit Jahren von Problemen und Krisen zermürbt wird, warum flieht man erst wenns eskaliert? Entweder hatte man nicht die Mittel (aber warum dann danach), oder man hat es abgewegt und sich dazu entschieden es zu riskieren.  Wenn dem so ist, sollte man mMn tatsächlich froh sein, wenn man irgendwo Frieden findet und nicht besondere Ansprüche stellen. Oder man hätte auch wie so viele in die umliegenden Nachbarländer fliehen können. Es muss also bis auf wenige Ausnahmen schon irgendwo ein Vorsatz vorhanden sein, um genau diesen Weg zu wählen.


Weil Syrien bis vor einigen Jahren relativ ruhig war? Ich hoffe du hast einen Plan B für einen Einmarsch Russland, Bankencrash oder für einen GAU, sind zwar plakative Beispiele, aber nicht anders als "Krieg und Frieden". Ganz blöd gesagt könnte man auch den Juden vorwerfen warum sie nicht früher geflohen sind, Anzeichen für den Antisemitismus gab es schon länger, ergo sind sie selbst schuld. Wie gesagt, ein überzogenes Beispiel, aber auch zulässig. 
Wer stellt denn besonderes Ansprüche? Was sind für dich überhaupt "besondere Ansprüche"?  



> Von mir aus können wir auch noch mehr Flüchtlinge aufnehmen, so lange wir diese auch entsprechend versorgen können. Aber uneingeschränkt geht so etwas natürlch nicht. Ich bin einer von denen, die vorher auch wissen möchten, wie das finanziert wird. Die Aussage mit den Rettungspaketen ist ja schön und gut, das Geld gab es also. Nun, ist es aber weg. Wir reden also ausschließlich davon, noch mehr Geld auftreiben zu müssen. Geld das schon verplant ist, kann man nicht als Lösung anführen.


Das ist ein Fehler der Politik, man hätte lange genug Zeit gehabt sich vorzubereiten. 


> Mein erster Gedanke war auch, dass wir Geld in die Hand nehmen müssen und dort unten (Afrika) helfen. Also Auffangstationen wo die Menschen einfacher und (ja, so ehrlich bin ich an dieser Stelle) kostengünstiger zu versorgen sind. Da könnte man die billig exportierten Lebensmittel, die der Wirtschaft dort unten ja eh schadet gut nutzen. Das viele Geld das hier für Bürokratie und Enteignungen herangenommen wird, könnte dort mehr bewirken und die Menschen (Afrikaner wie auch wir) hätten deutlich weniger Probleme mit irgendwelchen Umstelluingen, oder poliotischen Diskussionen (wie hier).


Tja, das hört sich schön an, ist aber leider Gottes einfach schwer umsetzbar. Ich glaube jeder wäre zufrieden, wenn dort sozialer Friede und bessere Lebensumstände herrschen würden. Einerseits müssten die Menschen ihre Heimat nicht verlassen, andererseits bräuchten wir uns nicht damit beschäftigen.  Win/Win für alle, leider hat noch keiner die zündende Idee gehabt, oder sie ist an der Realität gescheitert. 


> Zudem würde ich zehn Prozent von den Einnahmen, die die Medien mit ihren reißerischen Schlagzeilen zu diesen Themen machen verlangen, um sie in Hilfen zu investieren. Auch daran würden sie ja wieder profitieren (Til Schweiger Prinzip). Es wären also Win-Win-Situationen.


Warum nicht, davon bin ich sicher kein Gegner^^ 



> Wieder nur ein haltloser Angriff. Lösungsmöglichkeiten bleibst du schuldig.
> Kannst du einhundertprozentig wiederlegen, dass auch nur ein einziger dabei ist der genau das tatsächlich denkt? Du wirfst ihm vor, dass er Stammtischdenken verbreitet, tust mit deiner Art zu argumentieren aber nichts anderes. So wie er daneben liegt mit dieser Verallgemeinerung, so liegst du auch daneben wenn du ernsthaft glaubst, dass es dort keine schwarzen Schafe (kein Rassismus, nur einer Rdewendung weil mir nichts passenderes einfiel) dabei gibt. Wie entkräftest du seinen Vorwurf? Warum regen sie sich auf, statt froh zu sein, in einem friedlichen Land angekommen zu sein?


Es ist einfach sinnlos zu behaupten, alle denken so. Eine Verallgemeinerung, mehr nicht. Es gibt Leute die denken so, und andere machen das nicht. Warum nicht etwas differenzierter an die Sache herangehen? Ich habe nie verneint, das es keine schwarzen Schafe gäbe, wenn doch, zeig es mir bitte. 
Wie man den Vorwurf entkräften kann? Ganz einfach, nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren. Denn es ist kein Vorwurf, sondern einfach nur ein Vorurteil und eine Verallgemeinerung. Alle Deutschen sind Nazis, den Vorwurf kann man genauso leicht entkräften. 

Wieso ist dieses "aufregen" immer so negativ behaftet. Auf Missstände hinzuweisen wird gemeinhin auch als aufregen interpretiert. Du kannst gerne meinen Post auf Seite 104 lesen, den letzten auf der Seite. Auch da ging es um den Vorwurf der "unzufriedenen Asylanten".


----------



## azzih (14. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Threshold hat schon Recht. Es gibt in Deutschland so gut wie keine islamistischen Gewaltverbrechen trotzdem ist absurderweise die Angst in der Bevölkerung davor ziemlich hoch. Medienberichte dürften wohl dafür verantwortlich sein und bestimmt auch die Angst vor dem Unbekannten. Immerhin hat man sich an rechte Gewalttaten schon gewöhnt und der "typische Deutsche" ist davon ja eh nicht betroffen, während diese Angst vor den unbekannten gewaltbereiten Muslim natürlich was Neues ist.

Wirklich erschreckend ist allerdings die Zahl von Anschlägen auf Flüchtlingsheime und rechten Gewalttaten allgemein. Diese ist immens gestiegen und wird meiner Meinung nach viel zu sehr toleriert. Das ist keine Form von politischem Widerstand sondern schlicht Terrorismus der auch als solcher bestraft gehört.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (14. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



hardwaerevreag schrieb:


> Ach kommt. Denkt an eure humanistischen Werte und seid großzügig. Wenn das mit dem Klimawandel so weitergeht, dann sitzen wir in ein paar Jahrzehnten auch in einem Boot und hoffen, dass die anderen ein Minimum an Mitgefühl haben.



Schon mal was von Dämmen gehört ? Was denkst du wie es die Holländer machen, immerhin liegt ihr Land unter dem Meeresspiegel.
Und selbst wenn ihr Norddeutschen (größtenteils Rot-Grün Wähler) werdet schon sehen ob die anderen euch dann auch wie die Könige behandeln.


----------



## DarkScorpion (14. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Tja, das hört sich schön an, ist aber leider Gottes einfach schwer umsetzbar. Ich glaube jeder wäre zufrieden, wenn dort sozialer Friede und bessere Lebensumstände herrschen würden. Einerseits müssten die Menschen ihre Heimat nicht verlassen, andererseits bräuchten wir uns nicht damit beschäftigen.  Win/Win für alle, leider hat noch keiner die zündende Idee gehabt, oder sie ist an der Realität gescheitert.



Und warum ist es so schwer umsetzbar.

Weil ein Flüchtlingslager in Afrika "leer" bleiben würde, denn die meisten wollen ja nicht nur einfach weg, sondern nach Europa. Da soll es doch so super sein.


----------



## Leob12 (14. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



shadie schrieb:


> Wer soll sich bitte 125 Seiten komplett durch lesen in denen es nur hin und her geht?


Warum nicht? Ich erkläre dir sicher nicht warum ich diese Meinung vertrete. Außerdem ist es mühselig wenn Leute (damit spreche ich dich nicht an) in den Thread kommen, glaube die tollen Argumente/Standpunkte/Vorwürfe zu bringen, aber im Endeffekt wurden diese schon gefühlt 50x behandelt. 
Kurz: Ja, lies den Thread, schadet sicher nicht, und das meine ich nicht gehässig oder sonstwie. 




> Die Flüchtlinge kamen auf den Inseln an und haben gefordert aufs Festland übergesiedelt zu werden, dass Sie weiter nach Mittel/Nordeuropa können.
> Das bedeutet für mich, dass Sie genau mit diesem festen Vorsatz dorthin gekommen sind.


Hmmm, Italien winkt doch viele Flüchtlinge gleich durch. Vielleicht wollen diese Leute aber nach Deutschland um hier eine neue Existenz aufbauen zu können? 



> Ich will den Leuten nix unterstellen aber meine Großeltern sind damals wieder zurück nach Deutschland, die haben sich nicht das nächst beste land gesucht bei dem Sie am besten versorgt werden.
> Damals hat man zugesehen, dass man das eigene land wieder aufbaut trotz Besatzung von RU und USA


Welches Land wäre denn von der UdSSR aus eine Alternative gewesen? China? Mongolei? Türkei? 
Klar baut man das Land wieder auf, aber nicht komplett alleine und ohne Hilfe, aber auch das wurde schon behandelt. 



> Was muss man dir da noch beweisen?
> Asylanten kommen auf einer griechischen Insel an und fordern aufs Festland zu dürfen um dann weiter nach DE zu reisen.
> Ist das nicht Beweis genug?


Asylanten? Sind natürlich wieder alle die nach Deutschland wollen. Das ist kein Beweis, sondern wieder nur eine Verallgemeinerung. 

Jep




> Und wie viele sind tatsächlich in Berlin angekommen?
> Warum bekommen kleine Ortschaften so viele Flüchtlinge, dass 4% der gesamten Bevölkerung aus selbigen bestehen?
> Und die großen Städte bekommen bei weitem nicht so viele?
> Da stimmt doch wohl was nicht?!


Du hast doch selbst geschrieben das es bei dir im Ort funktioniert? Und über die ungerechte Verteilung hab ich mich vor ein paar Seiten auch schon ausgelassen. Siehst du was gemeint war mit "lies den thread"?



> Bitte?
> 
> Ich bin berufstätig, helfen kann ich in nächster Zeit nicht mehr.
> Und das ist genau das was mich an unserem Staat stört.
> ...


Und wenn man dafür bezahltes Personal verwendet steigen die Kosten und dann ist alles wieder zu teuer. Wie man es macht ist es falsch^^ 
Wie gesagt, die Politik hat versagt und sich nicht auf diese Situation vorbereitet, Zeit genug wäre gewesen. 



> Aha ich habe da also nix zu befürchten?
> Genau so wie vor dem NSA Skandal alle Politiker behauptet haben die Würde des Menschen ist unantastbar, die NSA aber während dessen trotzdem Zugriff auf meine Urlaubsfotos haben könnte.
> Wenn das Thema Asylanten ausartet, was früher oder später passieren wird, wirst du sehen dass solche Praktiken durchgesetzt werden.


Vor was genau hast du jetzt bitte Angst? Dir wird niemand dein Eigenheim wegnehmen, dich auf die Straße setzen und eine Bande voll böser Afrikaner in dein Eigenheim lassen. 



> Das ist zwar ein Stück weit schwarzmalerei das gebe ich zu, bei unserer Wischiwaschi Politik erwarte ich aber leider definitiv nix anderes.


Daran ist aber die Politik schuld, nicht die Flüchtlinge. 




> Was habe ich denn "verallgemeinert"?


Sehr viel. 



> Ich äußere in diesem Thread lediglich meine Bedenken bzgl. der aktuellen Situation.
> Dabei habe ich mich auf keine Seite geschlagen.
> Ich weiß nur, dass es nicht die Lösung sein kann, das der Rest der Welt sich in Europa niederlässt.


Du kannst dich ruhig äußern, aber man kann dir auch sagen wenn du verallgemeinerst. 
Keiner sieht es als Lösung an, den Rest der Welt aufzunehmen, oder findest du jemanden hier? Würde mich sehr überraschen. Allein der Libanon hat mehr Flüchtlinge aufgenommen als Europa zusammen, in Bezug auf Syrien. Man kann also in keinster Weise vom "Rest der Welt" sprechen. 



> Die Probleme hätten schon vor langer Zeit an der Wurzel angepackt werden müssen.
> Was wird stattdessen gemacht?
> Spenden für Essen Schulen und sonstiges gesammelt.
> Das hilft eben auch nur in dem einen Moment, das eigentliche Problem bekämpft es aber nicht.


Und was wäre deiner Meinung nach die Wurzel? 




> Und die Länder die an Ausbeutung usw. am meisten schuld sind lachen sich nen Arsch ab weil Sie schön weit weg leben oder weil Sie halt einfach sagen, "ne die wollen wir hier nicht, wir machen mal schön die grenze zu"
> Wenn die USA doch so super mit uns befreundet ist, warum bietet man uns dann bitte nicht an, etwas unter die Arme zu greifen?
> Sei es mit Geld für Unterkünfte
> Oder mit Personal um die Menschen zu versorgen
> ...


Wäre ich absolut dafür, leider ist Europa in keiner Position um den Amerikanern Anweisungen zu geben^^ 
Nicht solange man ihnen in die Gedärme gekrochen ist


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (14. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Langsam sehe ich es so: Das Sozialsystem muss zusammenbrechen, es müssen immer mehr Flüchtlinge in linke Bundesländer und Städte damit es die Gutmenschen dann endlich begreifen was sie angerichtet haben.


----------



## cryon1c (14. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Langsam sehe ich es so: Das Sozialsystem muss zusammenbrechen, es müssen immer mehr Flüchtlinge in linke Bundesländer und Städte damit es die Gutmenschen dann endlich begreifen was sie angerichtet haben.



Nur das es nicht passieren wird - die "Gutmenschen", wie du hier alle Menschen nennst die andere Menschen nicht wie Dreck behandeln, müssen nichts begreifen. Sie sind froh wenn sie anderen helfen können die es nötig haben.
Und bei den Summen die für Flüchtlinge ausgegeben werden, ist ein "Zusammenbruch" des Sozialsystems gar kein Thema. Eher geht die EU Pleite wegen diversen Staaten und Banken die ihr Geld nicht im Griff haben, als durch Flüchtlinge.


----------



## Threshold (14. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Die schlechte Entwicklungspolitik der letzten 30 Jahre fällt den Regierungen der EU nun vor die Füße.
Das kommt davon, wenn man den Banken und Großkonzernen hörig ist und alles abnickt, was die wollen.


----------



## azzih (14. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Klar unser Sozialsystem bricht zusammen lol. Wir sind das reichste Land in Europa und haben mit 80Mio Einwohnern knapp unter 500.000 Flüchtlinge.  Was sollen da Nachbarländer wie Jordanien sagen mit knapp 700k Flüchtlingen bei 7 Mio Einwohnern mit nichtmal einem Bruchteil unseres BIP? Macht euch nicht lächerlich, wenn wir auch nur 10% unseres Verteidigungsetats für Flüchtlinge locker machen würden wären die ohne Probleme versorgt, Geld und Wohnraum sollte nun wirklich kein Problem sein.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (14. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Nur das es nicht passieren wird - die "Gutmenschen", wie du hier alle Menschen nennst die andere Menschen nicht wie Dreck behandeln, müssen nichts begreifen. Sie sind froh wenn sie anderen helfen können die es nötig haben.
> .


Man merkt echt das du nicht in der Nähe eines Heims wohnst...
Da sind zu 95% wehrfähige Männer drin die auch ihr Land hätten verteidigen können (wenn dort überhaupt Krieg herrscht) und größtenteils sind es Schwarze, Nordafrikaner (die von allen am meisten in kriminelle Handlungen verstrickt sind) und Sinti und Roma. Seit dem es immer mehr werden steigt die Zahl der Gewaltverbrechen, sexueller Belästigungen, Vergewaltigungen und Drogenkriminalität rapide an.
Es gibt immer mehr Razzien wegen Drogenverkäufen, und was denkst du wer da immer festgenommen wird ? Genau, Nordafrikaner bzw. Araber.


azzih schrieb:


> Klar unser Sozialsystem bricht zusammen lol. Wir sind das reichste Land in Europa und haben mit 80Mio Einwohnern knapp unter 500.000 Flüchtlinge.  Was sollen da Nachbarländer wie Jordanien sagen mit knapp 700k Flüchtlingen bei 7 Mio Einwohnern mit nichtmal einem Bruchteil unseres BIP? Macht euch nicht lächerlich, wenn wir auch nur 10% unseres Verteidigungsetats für Flüchtlinge locker machen würden wären die ohne Probleme versorgt, Geld und Wohnraum sollte nun wirklich kein Problem sein.


Klar wir sollten natürlich unsere eigene Verteidigungsfähigkeit für die Flüchtlinge opfern....
Wann lernt ihr endlich das Nachbarländer mit der gleichen Kultur da in der Pflicht liegen und nicht wir ? Würde es in Österreich oder in der Schweiz krachen wären wir in der Pflicht.


----------



## cryon1c (14. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Man merkt echt das du nicht in der Nähe eines Heims wohnst...
> Da sind zu 95% wehrfähige Männer drin die auch ihr Land hätten verteidigen können (wenn dort überhaupt Krieg herrscht) und größtenteils sind es Schwarze, Nordafrikaner (die von allen am meisten in kriminelle Handlungen verstrickt sind) und Sinti und Roma. Seit dem es immer mehr werden steigt die Zahl der Gewaltverbrechen, sexueller Belästigungen, Vergewaltigungen und Drogenkriminalität rapide an.
> Es gibt immer mehr Razzien wegen Drogenverkäufen, und was denkst du wer da immer festgenommen wird ? Genau, Nordafrikaner bzw. Araber.
> 
> ...



Aha da liegt der Hund begraben. Es wird also nach Kultur usw. sortiert und dann die Verantwortung auf die geschoben die eigentlich in der gleichen Kacke sitzen.

Und was die Kriminalität angeht - die wird auch steigen. Den Leuten wird nichts geboten, sie werden wie Vieh in einen Stall zusammengetrieben und sich selbst überlassen. Ausbildung? Fehlanzeige. Sie lernen hier nichts - weder unsere Gesetze noch unsere Kultur noch irgendwas anderes was ihnen z.B. beim Aufbau ihres Landes später helfen würde. Arbeiten dürfen sie auch nicht. Sagst es selbst, es sind junge Männer da. Arbeitskraft, auch stark genug für schwere/dreckige Jobs. 
Die wollen alle Geld haben (so wie du auch) um ihre Familien durchzubringen. Denn das Geld was sie ausgegeben haben um nach Deutschland zu kommen, haben die meisten von der ganzen Familie erhalten. 
Gib denen was zu tun, sollen sie meinetwegen für einen Mindestlohn arbeiten und Steuern zahlen. Damit würden sie nicht nur ihre Kosten decken, sondern auch die Kriminalität senken und noch was dabei lernen, was ihnen später hilft wenn wir sie zurück in ein "sicheres", aber heruntergekommenes und zerbombtes Land zurückschieben. 
Warum holen wir uns Erntehelfer etc aus den östlichen Nachbarländern? Der Job ist nicht so anspruchsvoll um nur Europäer dort zu beschäftigen. 

Hier kracht es vorne und hinten weil unsere Asylpolitik schief ist. Nicht im Sinne "Alle RAUS!" sondern im Sinne von "was tun wir eigentlich mit denen die eh schon hier sind?". 
Glaub mir, jede Nationalität in der gleichen Lage würde auch für die gleichen Probleme wie steigende Kriminalität sorgen. Auch unsere eigenen Leute - die sind ja auch bei diesem hohen Lebensstandart kriminell, nur die Verbrechen sind anders.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (14. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> *Und was die Kriminalität angeht - die wird auch steigen. *Den Leuten wird nichts geboten, sie werden wie Vieh in einen Stall zusammengetrieben und sich selbst überlassen. Ausbildung? Fehlanzeige. Sie lernen hier nichts - weder unsere Gesetze noch unsere Kultur noch irgendwas anderes was ihnen z.B. beim Aufbau ihres Landes später helfen würde. Arbeiten dürfen sie auch nicht. Sagst es selbst, es sind junge Männer da. Arbeitskraft, auch stark genug für schwere/dreckige Jobs.
> Die wollen alle Geld haben (so wie du auch) um ihre Familien durchzubringen. Denn das Geld was sie ausgegeben haben um nach Deutschland zu kommen, haben die meisten von der ganzen Familie erhalten.
> Gib denen was zu tun, sollen sie meinetwegen für einen Mindestlohn arbeiten und Steuern zahlen. Damit würden sie nicht nur ihre Kosten decken, sondern auch die Kriminalität senken und noch was dabei lernen, was ihnen später hilft wenn wir sie zurück in ein "sicheres", aber heruntergekommenes und zerbombtes Land zurückschieben.
> Warum holen wir uns Erntehelfer etc aus den östlichen Nachbarländern? Der Job ist nicht so anspruchsvoll um nur Europäer dort zu beschäftigen.
> .


Und genau deshalb sind es zu viele!
Und die wenigsten von denen wollen arbeiten, zieh mal in die Nähe eines Heims dann siehst du es auch. Und redest du immer noch so wenn deine Familie Opfer von Ausländerkriminalität wird ? Oder sind dann wieder Deutsche schuld die die Flüchtlinge nicht verehren wie Götter ?!


----------



## Two-Face (14. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Bei uns in der Gegend sind lauter Heime von von steigender Kriminalität ist da weder was zu hören, zu fühlen oder zu spüren.
Die einzigen die dort wohnen, sind Familien aus Afrika und dem Nahen Osten und selbst die alleinstehenden Schwarzafrikaner haben sich sogar schon öfter im Dorf nützlich gemacht. Die wohnen dort jetzt schon seit gut 3 Jahren und noch kein einziger ist seither negativ aufgefallen.


----------



## cryon1c (14. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Und genau deshalb sind es zu viele!
> Und die wenigsten von denen wollen arbeiten, zieh mal in die Nähe eines Heims dann siehst du es auch. Und redest du immer noch so wenn deine Familie Opfer von Ausländerkriminalität wird ? Oder sind dann wieder Deutsche schuld die die Flüchtlinge nicht verehren wie Götter ?!



Irgendwie merke ich aber nix kriminelles hier. Ich weiß einfach nur - sie wird steigen wenn wir die Leute einfach hier vergammeln lassen, mit einem minimalen Einkommen welches gerade mal ausreicht um sich paar Klamotten und ne Zahnbürste zu kaufen... Wir müssen sie beschäftigen und ausbilden - ohne gehts nicht. 
Ich hab auch ein Heim nicht weit weg. Da ist es extrem ruhig, die Leute sind dankbar weil sie hier endlich in Ruhe und Frieden leben können.


----------



## Seabound (14. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

In Deutschland sollte es gesetzliche Pflicht sein, eigenen freistehenden Wohnraum für Flüchtlinge zur Verfügung stellen zu müssen. Der Staat könnte ja dafür einen Ausgleich zahlen.

 Eine bessere Integration gibt es nicht, als Flüchtlinge in der eigenen Familie aufzunehmen. Brennpunkte würden vermieden. Die Flüchtlinge hätten besseren Schutz vor Faschisten. Gelebtes Multikulti. Vielleicht könnten wir Deutschen so auch wenigstens ein klein wenig unserer Erbsünden aus der Nazizeit wieder gut machen.


----------



## Nightslaver (14. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Und genau deshalb sind es zu viele!
> Und die wenigsten von denen wollen arbeiten, zieh mal in die Nähe eines Heims dann siehst du es auch. Und redest du immer noch so wenn deine Familie Opfer von Ausländerkriminalität wird ? Oder sind dann wieder Deutsche schuld die die Flüchtlinge nicht verehren wie Götter ?!





Two-Face schrieb:


> Bei uns in der Gegend sind lauter Heime von von steigender Kriminalität ist da weder was zu hören, zu fühlen oder zu spüren.
> Die einzigen die dort wohnen, sind Familien aus Afrika und dem Nahen Osten und selbst die alleinstehenden Schwarzafrikaner haben sich sogar schon öfter im Dorf nützlich gemacht. Die wohnen dort jetzt schon seit gut 3 Jahren und noch kein einziger ist seither negativ aufgefallen.




Ach es ist doch lächerlich, das geht jetzt schon über zich Seiten so, der eine behauptet alle Flüchtlinge sind kriminell und fast alle wollen nicht arbeiten und der nässte kommt und erzählt  bei ihm ist das aber nicht so und schlussfolgert daraus am besten noch das es dann überall so aussehen müsse. 
Beides irgendwie absurd, vor allem da es hier immer wiede Leute zu geben scheint die entweder zum einen oder zum anderen Extrem neigen, denen nicht in den Sinn kommt das die Realität wohl irgendwo in der Mitte beider extreme zu finden sein könnte. Den vermutlich sieht es ehr so so aus das es Heime gibt wo es wirklich keine Probleme gibt und es wird Heime geben da gibt es wirklich viele Probleme und dann gibt es die große Masse an Heimen wo es mal zu Problemen kommt aber meistens auch ruhig und halbwegs gesitet zugeht.
Genauso wird es Flüchtlinge geben die herkommen um es sich im sozialen Netz gemütlich zu machen, genauso wie es Flüchtlinge gibt die herkommen und am liebsten sofort losarbeiten würden und dann gibt es die Masse an Flüchtlingen die natürlich arbeiten würden, wen sie müssen, die aber auch kein Problem damit haben sich eine Weile vom Sozialsystem aushalten zu lassen.

Wichtig wäre nur das man endlich mal konsequent vorgeht und die abschiebt die aus sicheren Herkunftsländern kommen wo ihnen weder der Hungertod droht, noch die Gefahr politisch verfolgt zu werden.
Wen aber junge, männliche, gesunde zwanzig Jahre alte Afrikaner nur wegen Armut flüchten, oder weil Krieg herrscht und sie evt. kämpfen müssten sehe ich die Bedingungen nicht für gegeben so jemanden hier aufzunehmen, gleiche trifft auch auf Flüchtlinge aus dem Kosovo, Serbien, ect. zu.
Auf der Welt gibt es momentan wirklich genug Flüchtlinge die aus einem realen Grund um Leib und Leben fürchten müssen, siehe alleine Syrien und Iraq, die sich nicht ihrer Haut erwehren können, die wirklich Hilfe bräuchten und eine Möglichkeit nach Europa zu kommen, oder denen man zumindest dort in den Lagern ein menschenwürdigeres Leben ermöglichen müsste.
Um die sollte man sich Gedanken machen. Nicht um den Schwarzafrikaner aus Tansania oder Uganda, oder den 20 - 30 jährigen gesunden Mann aus Syrien der irgendwo ein besseres Leben sucht.

Meine Meinung.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (14. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Seabound schrieb:


> In Deutschland sollte es gesetzliche Pflicht sein, eigenen freistehenden Wohnraum für Flüchtlinge zur Verfügung stellen zu müssen. Der Staat könnte ja dafür einen Ausgleich zahlen.
> 
> Eine bessere Integration gibt es nicht, als Flüchtlinge in der eigenen Familie aufzunehmen. Brennpunkte würden vermieden. Die Flüchtlinge hätten besseren Schutz vor Faschisten. Gelebtes Multikulti. Vielleicht könnten wir Deutschen so auch wenigstens ein klein wenig unserer Erbsünden aus der Nazizeit wieder gut machen.


Achso Zwangseinquatierungen das hättet ihr wohl gerne !
Und Erbsünden ? Achso Kollektivschuld gilt bei Linken nur für Deutsche und ist vererbbar....
Und Zwangsenteignungen wie es die Nazis bei den Juden gemacht haben ? Oder es später auch wieder in der DDR gemacht wurde ?




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Genauso wird es Flüchtlinge geben die herkommen um es sich im sozialen Netz gemütlich zu machen, genauso wie es Flüchtlinge gibt die herkommen und am liebsten sofort losarbeiten würden und dann gibt es die Masse an Flüchtlingen die natürlich arbeiten würden, wen sie könnten, die aber auch kein Problem damit haben sich eine Weile vom Sozialsystem aushalten zu lassen.


Leider sind aber erstere die Mehrheit. 
Klar gibt es Heime mit weniger Problemen, aber in meiner Stadt gibt es nur Probleme wie Messerstechereien, Schlägereien, Brandstiftung durch Bewohner und es gab schon einen Mord.
Wenn man Unberechtigte die die Mehrheit ausmachen konsequent abschieben würde, und dazu auch noch Grenzkontrollen einführen würde,  dann wäre auch mehr als genug Platz für echte arbeitswillige Kriegsflüchtlinge.

Ich wäre eh für Auffanglager in den Nachbarländern oder in Lybien, dort können wir mit weniger Geld viel mehr Flüchtlinge unterbringen ohne soziale Spannungen in Deutschland zu erzeugen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Wenn es mir um das nackte Überleben geht, ist es mir wichtig erstmal raus aus der Gefahrenzone. Wo ich dann bin, ist mir in dem Moment egal.



Klar: Wer überleben will, dem ist es vollkommen egal, wenn er wo landet, wo es kaum etwas zu trinken, kaum etwas zu essen und keine medizinische Versorgung gibt. Das braucht ein DarkScorpion ja auch alles nicht, der lebt von Luft und Liebe. Oder auch nur von Luft, wenn es letztere nicht gibt.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wie ich schon mal an anderer Stelle gesagt habe, jeder sollte sich mal überlegen warum Länder wie Polen, Estland, Letland, Litauen, Finnland, Tschechien, ect. nicht das Ziel der Flüchtlingsströme sind, obwohl man auch dort anständige Chancen auf ein besseres Leben hat.



Guck dir die Verbreitung von Rechtsextremismus in diesen Ländern an. Würdest du als arabisch stämmige Person gerne an den Waffen-SS-Gedenkmärschen in Riga teilnehmen? Man flieht vor Verfolgung und Lebensgefahr bevorzugt nicht in Verfolgung und Lebensgefahr 
Zweiter Faktor ist die Sprachbarriere. "Chance auf ein besseres Leben" hat man nicht, wenn man nicht kommunizieren kann. Wer den Rest nicht in einem Lager verbringen möchte, strebt also ein Land an, in dem er mit Englisch oder Französisch weiterkommt und/oder (wenn er soweit informiert ist) eine Chance auf Sprachkurse.




Cleriker schrieb:


> Wenn man in einer Region lebt, die schon seit Jahren von Problemen und Krisen zermürbt wird, warum flieht man erst wenns eskaliert?



Es gibt eine paar Leute, die fliehen bevor es eskaliert. Das sind dann die sogenannten "Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge", die laut gewissen Threadteilnehmern ertränkt/erschossen werden sollten und deren Flucht auch nach herrschende Gesetzten gute Chancen hat, mit einem Verlust ihres gesamten Besitzes und einer Abschiebung ins Herkunftland zu enden.

Wenn ich aufgrund deiner Lebensberichte zurückrechne, hättest du übrigens auch vor den Konflikten entlang des eisernen Vorhanges in ein Blockfreies Land fliehen müssen, bevor die Sache eskaliert. Warum hast du es nicht gemacht? Ggf. sogar das Leben deiner Kinder (falls alt genug) riskiert, in dem du in der Nähe der wohl brisantesten Konfliktlinie geblieben bist, die es je gab?

Eine Flucht bedeutet, (fast) alles aufzugeben, was man hat, außer dem eigenen Leben. Für die meisten Menschen müssen die Umstände verdammt schlecht sein, ehe sie ihre einzige Hoffnung in der Flucht sehen.




Cleriker schrieb:


> Zu deiner ersten Frage: Keine Ahnung!
> Zu deiner zweiten Frage: Keine Ahnung! Aber...



ne Meinung 



> hier nicht vergessen die Zahl der Todesfälle solöcher Art auf die Einwohnerzahl hoch zu rechnen. Also von wie vielen Deutsch Bundesbürgern, wurden wie viele Morde mit rechtsradikalem Hintergrund begangen?



Könntest du bitte aufhören, mich mir rassistischen Gewalttätern in eine Gruppe zu packen?
Ich sehe nicht im geringsten, warum ich wegen meiner Staatsbürgerschaft als potentieller Nazi gezählt werde.
Danke.




azzih schrieb:


> Threshold hat schon Recht. Es gibt in Deutschland so gut wie keine islamistischen Gewaltverbrechen trotzdem ist absurderweise die Angst in der Bevölkerung davor ziemlich hoch. Medienberichte dürften wohl dafür verantwortlich sein und bestimmt auch die Angst vor dem Unbekannten. Immerhin hat man sich an rechte Gewalttaten schon gewöhnt und der "typische Deutsche" ist davon ja eh nicht betroffen, während diese Angst vor den unbekannten gewaltbereiten Muslim natürlich was Neues ist.



Es gibt nicht ohne Kausalität eine Korrelation zwischen der hohen Zahl an Rechtsextremen, der großen Angst vor Ausländern/Muslimen/anderen Ethnien/... und der geringen Anzahl von Migranten in Teilen Deutschlands. Z.B. Sachsen hatte nie einen nenneswerten Anteil an Fremden und hat sich zum Epizentrum der Überfremdungsangst entwickelt. Es ist eben viel einfacher, Ängste vor und Hass gegen ein diffuses "Die" zu schüren, als vor dem netten Gemüsehändler an der Ecke.
(Interessanterweise höre ich auch von rechtsorientierten Leuten aus Gebieten mit höherem Migrantenanteil oft, dass es ja "auch gute Ausländer gibt, aber ..." und das "aber" bezieht sich dann immer auf Personen, die weiter weg wohnen und denen man nie persönlich begegnet ist. So nach dem Motto "mein Schwager hat in der Zeitung gelesen jemand hätte gehört, dass ... Ausländer alle gemeingefährliche Killer sind".)




Two-Face schrieb:


> Bei uns in der Gegend sind lauter Heime von von steigender Kriminalität ist da weder was zu hören, zu fühlen oder zu spüren.
> Die einzigen die dort wohnen, sind Familien aus Afrika und dem Nahen Osten und selbst die alleinstehenden Schwarzafrikaner haben sich sogar schon öfter im Dorf nützlich gemacht. Die wohnen dort jetzt schon seit gut 3 Jahren und noch kein einziger ist seither negativ aufgefallen.



Im Umfeld von größeren Heimen gibt es fast immer (leicht) steigende Kriminalitätsraten und in überbelegten Heimen auch immer eine gesteigerte Anzahl von Polizeieinsätzen. Da gibts nichts dran anzusteigen. Das ist vollkommen normal, wenn man eine große Anzahl von Leuten, die alles verloren haben und die z.T. ihr Gegenüber verfeindeten Gruppierungen zuordnen zu hunderten auf engstem Raum und ohne jegliche Privatsphäre zusammenpfercht und ihnen verbietet, irgend etwas zur Verbesserung ihrer Situation beizutragen.
Arme, hoffnungslose Leute, denen man jeden legalen Weg zu Verbesserung versperrt, bleiben zwar trotzdem überwiegend friedlich und legal. Aber auch unter diesen Personen gibt es welche mit weniger Hemmung gegenüber illegalen Aktionen oder mit einem Hang zu aggressiven Reaktionen. Und natürlich werden die einer Scheiß-Situation eher ausgelebt, als wenn man sich im Liegestuhl hinter seinem deutschen Reihenmittelhaus sonnt.


----------



## highspeedpingu (14. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> In Deutschland sollte es gesetzliche Pflicht sein, eigenen freistehenden  Wohnraum für Flüchtlinge zur Verfügung stellen zu müssen. Der Staat  könnte ja dafür einen Ausgleich zahlen.
> 
> Eine bessere Integration gibt es nicht, als Flüchtlinge in der eigenen  Familie aufzunehmen. Brennpunkte würden vermieden. Die Flüchtlinge  hätten besseren Schutz vor Faschisten. Gelebtes Multikulti. Vielleicht  könnten wir Deutschen so auch wenigstens ein klein wenig unserer  Erbsünden aus der Nazizeit wieder gut machen.


Dann mach´ mal vor... oder hast du gerade keinen eigenen freistehenden Wohnraum?
So kann nur jemand quatschen der selbst nicht Gefahr läuft seine Vorschläge umsetzen zu müssen.

Gerade musste ich einen etwas stärker pigmentierten neuen Mitbürger des Grundstückes verweisen... hat einfach überall geklingelt und mir einen Mitleids - Bettel -Zettel unter die Nase gehalten.
Eine Strasse weiter wurde er und eine Frau mit Kleinkind auf dem Arm mit einer grossen schwarzen Limousine abgeholt... (kein Spass!)


----------



## BlackAcetal (14. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Was macht man denn wen man 3 Flüchtlinge in seiner Wohnung hat und noch ne kleine Schwester oder die Frau tagsüber zuhause ist? Oder wenn man selber Arbeiten geht....will man da dann fremde Personen in seiner Wohnung haben wenn niemand da ist?


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (14. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



highspeedpingu schrieb:


> Dann mach´ mal vor... oder hast du gerade keinen eigenen freistehenden Wohnraum?
> So kann nur jemand quatschen der selbst nicht Gefahr läuft seine Vorschläge umsetzen zu müssen.
> 
> Gerade musste ich einen etwas stärker pigmentierten neuen Mitbürger des Grundstückes verweisen... hat einfach überall geklingelt und mir einen Mitleids - Bettel -Zettel unter die Nase gehalten.
> Eine Strasse weiter wurde er und eine Frau mit Kleinkind auf dem Arm mit einer grossen schwarzen Limousine abgeholt... (kein Spass!)



Der CDU-Bürgermeister der das vorgeschlagen hat, ist auch Inhaber einer Immobilienfirma die davon profitieren würde.

@ruyven_macaran
In Sachsen haben wir zum Glück einen geringen Muslimenanteil, wir haben aber dafür viele Asiaten (in 3.-2. Generation) und Russen gegen die niemand was hat.


----------



## -Shorty- (14. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Witzlose Debatte, das Geld um die paar Flüchtlinge aufzunehmen, unterzubringen und zu versorgen wurde längst verdient. 

Aber so lange man von Flüchtlings und Asylproblematik spricht und dem deutschen Steuerzahler Angst macht, kommt niemand auf den Gedanken jene deutschen Firmen verantwortlich zu machen, welche sich an den Kriegen in den betroffenen Ländern mit Waffenexporten dumm und dämlich verdienen.

Von der politischen Ebene, Waffenexporte in jene Drittstaaten zuzulassen fang ich gar nicht erst an.


Deutschland liefert doppelt so viele Waffen in die arabische Welt - 4 Dinge, die ihr jetzt wissen mÃ¼sst


----------



## shadie (14. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Seabound schrieb:


> In Deutschland sollte es gesetzliche Pflicht sein, eigenen freistehenden Wohnraum für Flüchtlinge zur Verfügung stellen zu müssen. Der Staat könnte ja dafür einen Ausgleich zahlen.
> 
> Eine bessere Integration gibt es nicht, als Flüchtlinge in der eigenen Familie aufzunehmen. Brennpunkte würden vermieden. Die Flüchtlinge hätten besseren Schutz vor Faschisten. Gelebtes Multikulti. Vielleicht könnten wir Deutschen so auch wenigstens ein klein wenig unserer Erbsünden aus der Nazizeit wieder gut machen.



So räume er doch bitte seine leeren Zimmer, melde sich im nächsten Heim und lade er sich bitte Flüchtlinge daheim ein.

Wenn du das gerne tun möchtest, mach es.
Es wird dich sicher keiner hindern.
Aber bitte vergiss nicht den jenigen auch das Essen zu kochen, denn Durst und Hunger haben die Menschen auch!

Wenn du dich wegen dem 2. Weltkrieg noch so schuldig fühlst weil dein Uropa da mitgemischt hat tust du mir echt leid.
Die Qualen müssen echt unerträglich sein, wie kannst du heute noch einschlafen?

Ob sich die Österreicher auch schuldig fühlen?
Immer hin kam der Trottel ja auch von denen ? :-O


Jetzt mal Spaß bei Seite, Erbschuld? What? Gibts so was?
Ja das was damals passiert ist war extrem schlimm und soll auf keinen Fall mehr passieren.
Aber wann hören wir deutschen endlich damit auf, uns selbst zu bemitleiden und uns nach so vielen Jahren noch schuldig zu fühlen für den Krieg, in dem wahrscheinlich nicht mal unsere Großeltern mitgemischt haben?

Andere Länder können über solch ein Verhalten nur schmunzeln und es ist auch einfach total unnötig.

Denkt ihr die Amis haben noch Schuldgefühle, dass Sie früher die Uhreinwohner abgeschlachtet und vertrieben haben aus Ihrem eigenen Land?

Oder fühlen sich vielleicht sogar die Italiener schuldig, dass Sie  sich früher auf der Landkarte so breit gemacht haben?

ich glaube nicht


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (14. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Was macht man denn wen man 3 Flüchtlinge in seiner Wohnung hat und noch ne kleine Schwester oder die Frau tagsüber zuhause ist? Oder wenn man selber Arbeiten geht....will man da dann fremde Personen in seiner Wohnung haben wenn niemand da ist?


Mich würde nicht wundern wenn einige Politiker von den Grünen (vor allem die Roth) und den Linken fordern würden, dass sie sich aus Toleranzgründen zur Verfügung stellen müssen... 
Ich erinnere mich da noch an so ein Wahlplakat von den Grünen von 2009...


----------



## cryon1c (14. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Was macht man denn wen man 3 Flüchtlinge in seiner Wohnung hat und noch ne kleine Schwester oder die Frau tagsüber zuhause ist? Oder wenn man selber Arbeiten geht....will man da dann fremde Personen in seiner Wohnung haben wenn niemand da ist?



Und was machen die Leute die in WG`s wohnen? Auch um ihr Leben fürchten? Oder doch normal weiter leben, Spaß haben, mit anderen Leuten zu kommunizieren und sonst alles wie immer laufen lassen?


----------



## norse (14. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Seabound schrieb:


> In Deutschland sollte es gesetzliche Pflicht sein, eigenen freistehenden Wohnraum für Flüchtlinge zur Verfügung stellen zu müssen. Der Staat könnte ja dafür einen Ausgleich zahlen.
> 
> Eine bessere Integration gibt es nicht, als Flüchtlinge in der eigenen Familie aufzunehmen. Brennpunkte würden vermieden. Die Flüchtlinge hätten besseren Schutz vor Faschisten. Gelebtes Multikulti. Vielleicht könnten wir Deutschen so auch wenigstens ein klein wenig unserer Erbsünden aus der Nazizeit wieder gut machen.



ahja, was hast geraucht? 

und bei uns im Ort haben Sie die alten Leute aus dem Altersheim geschmissen um dafür Asylanten rein zu bringen  was mit den alten passiert interessiert die Politik null! Das komplette Dorf stellt sich quer aber der tolle Bürgermeister und das Land machen nichts, außer die Bevölkerung weiterhin verarschen. Dieser Herr Brötel ist dabei das größte *** ! mit Demokratie hat dieser Staat nichts mehr zu tun. Wir haben nichst gegen die Asylanten, ganz im Gegenteil, man hat Sogar mehrer Gebäude angeboten um locker 40 auf zu nehmen - das wurde aber vom Land nicht angenommen, man möchte doch liebr das Altenheim von der Caritas mieten.

da gehts wieder mal nur um Geld ...


----------



## Nightslaver (14. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Guck dir die Verbreitung von Rechtsextremismus in diesen Ländern an. Würdest du als arabisch stämmige Person gerne an den Waffen-SS-Gedenkmärschen in Riga teilnehmen? Man flieht vor Verfolgung und Lebensgefahr bevorzugt nicht in Verfolgung und Lebensgefahr



Hmm, na vieleicht solltest du den Polen, Letten, Esten, usw. mal erzählen das sie ein Problem mit Rechts haben. 
Die meisten Länder im Osten Europas hat nicht mehr Probleme mit Rechts als Mittel- und Westeuropa:

http://blog.zeit.de/stoerungsmelder/files/2010/04/europakarte.jpg

Oder bitte verlinke mir etwas was gegenteiliges belegt.
Den würde deine Meinung / Theorie stimmen, warum kommen dann noch soviele Flüchtlinge nach Dänemark? Wo die Rechten erst jüngst einen zimlich deutlichen Wahlerfolg hatten, oder warum gehen soviele nach Frankreich, England, Norwegen, ect.?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zweiter Faktor ist die Sprachbarriere. "Chance auf ein besseres Leben" hat man nicht, wenn man nicht kommunizieren kann. Wer den Rest nicht in einem Lager verbringen möchte, strebt also ein Land an, in dem er mit Englisch oder Französisch weiterkommt und/oder (wenn er soweit informiert ist) eine Chance auf Sprachkurse.



Ach in Estland, Lettland, Litauen, Finnland, Polen, Tschechien, usw. spricht man keine englische Sprache? Na da muss ich mich bei meinen Besuchen in den Ländern wohl getäuscht haben...


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (14. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Und was machen die Leute die in WG`s wohnen? Auch um ihr Leben fürchten? Oder doch normal weiter leben, Spaß haben, mit anderen Leuten zu kommunizieren und sonst alles wie immer laufen lassen?


Nur weil du bekennender Linker bist und in so einer WG lebst. heißt das noch lange nicht das Leute wie du das Recht haben andere zu zwingen das auch zu tun !
Wenn du in einer Multikulti WG leben willst, gerne ! Aber lass uns in Ruhe die kein Multikulti bei sich zu Hause wollen !


----------



## -Shorty- (14. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Nur weil du bekennender Linker bist und in so einer WG lebst. heißt das noch lange nicht das Leute wie du das Recht haben andere zu zwingen das auch zu tun !
> Wenn du in einer Multikulti WG leben willst, gerne ! Aber lass uns in Ruhe die kein Multikulti bei sich zu Hause wollen !



Wo zwingt er denn jemand, sehe da nur eine Aufzählung an Vorteilen aus seiner Sicht. Die Angst vor dem Unbekannten scheint ja enorm groß zu sein...


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (14. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Zwangsvermietungen hielt ich übrigens schon bei dem Mietpreis-Bremsen-Debatte für Quatsch. Jeder soll mit seinem Eigentum machen was er will.[/QUOTE]
Ich hab nie behauptet das Afrikaner Vergewaltiger und Drogendealer sind !
Ich hab nur geschrieben das in Sachsen die meisten Drogendealer Nordafrikaner sind, das sieht man bei Razzien oft genug. Und die kommen wiederum dank fehlender Grenzkontrollen über Tschechien an die Drogen, deshalb ist Dresden auch so verseucht mit Designerdrogen. Und ich habe nie behauptet das alle Nordafrikaner Vergewaltiger sind ! Aber der Vergewaltiger in Chemnitz war ein Nordafrikaner, das ist Fakt.
Ich kenne genug intrigierte Araber die auch gegen sowas sind, vor allem weil die wegen solchen Deppen die meinen sie könnten hier tun und lassen was sie wollen am Ende alle unter Verdacht stehen. Aber Hauptsache die Nazikeule schwingen.


----------



## cryon1c (14. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Nur weil du bekennender Linker bist und in so einer WG lebst. heißt das noch lange nicht das Leute wie du das Recht haben andere zu zwingen das auch zu tun !
> Wenn du in einer Multikulti WG leben willst, gerne ! Aber lass uns in Ruhe die kein Multikulti bei sich zu Hause wollen !



Ja ich wohne in einer WG, wo auch 2 aus Ägypten leben. Weißte was sie machen? Sie zahlen hier für einen Sprachkurs (nicht gerade wenig!), zahlen für die Zimmer, essen deutsche Kartoffeln und wollen hier arbeiten. Beide sind ausgebildete und erfahrene Ärzte. 
Sie hatten Glück, sie mussten nicht fliehen sondern sind auf legalem Weg hergekommen und geben das Geld jetzt so aus, das Deutschland ihre Steuern davon abziehen kann. 
Und mit denen hab ich 0 Probleme, ich mach mir keine Gedanken das jemand meinen teuren PC klaut oder auch nur meinen Joghurt  ausm Kühlschrank 

Nur weil DU kein Multikulti willst, heißt das noch lange nicht das es nicht passieren wird. Offene Grenzen in der EU, immer mehr Flüchtliunge und immer mehr Leute mit einem Arbeitsvisum aus dem Ausland. Gewöhn dich schon mal daran, nicht nur großgewachsene, blonde Deutsche zu sehen, sondern alle möglichen Leute. Wird dir gut tun, dann regst du dich nicht mehr so darüber auf und lebst ruhiger ^_^


----------



## BlackAcetal (14. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ich denke zwischen Flüchtlingen die auf Gummibooten hier her geschwommen sind und legale Einwander ist schon ein Unterschied.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (14. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Nur weil DU kein Multikulti willst, heißt das noch lange nicht das es nicht passieren wird. Offene Grenzen in der EU, immer mehr Flüchtliunge und immer mehr Leute mit einem Arbeitsvisum aus dem Ausland. Gewöhn dich schon mal daran, nicht nur großgewachsene, blonde Deutsche zu sehen, sondern alle möglichen Leute. Wird dir gut tun, dann regst du dich nicht mehr so darüber auf und lebst ruhiger ^_^


Ich glaub du musst dich dran gewöhnen das in Europa immer mehr rechtere Parteien die Macht übernehmen. Schau mal nach Polen, Dänemark und bald auch Frankreich und Österreich.
Und ich seh genug Ausländer in Sachsen, hier hat niemand etwas gegen Russen und Vietnamesen !
Du weißt wie Multikulti bisher immer geendet hat ? Österreich-Ungarn = 1. Weltkrieg, Jugoslawien= Genozid, Sovietunion= fast katastrophaler Bürgerkrieg.
Multikulti kann NICHT funktionieren ohne das eine Kultur untergeht, und das es in Leipzig Leute (die fast jede Woche Polizeiwachen anzünden) gibt die die deutsche Kultur bzw. eigentlich die gesamte europäische Kultur gerne vernichten wollen weiß ich. Die Sorben sind eine Ausnahme da sie seit über 2000 Jahren schon hier leben und auch immer friedlich waren und nie Forderungen wie die Muslime gestellt haben. Und ich habe noch nie von rassistischen Übergriffen auf Sorben gehört, im Gegenteil sie standen sogar bei den Nazis unter Schutz.


----------



## -Shorty- (14. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Ich hab nie behauptet das Afrikaner Vergewaltiger und Drogendealer sind !
> Ich hab nur geschrieben das in Sachsen die meisten Drogendealer Nordafrikaner sind, das sieht man bei Razzien oft genug. Und die kommen wiederum dank fehlender Grenzkontrollen über Tschechien an die Drogen, deshalb ist Dresden auch so verseucht mit Designerdrogen.



Klar, man sieht die Nordafrikaner ja ständig zwischen Tschechien und Deutschland pendeln.



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Und ich habe nie behauptet das alle Nordafrikaner Vergewaltiger sind ! Aber der Vergewaltiger in Chemnitz war ein Nordafrikaner, das ist Fakt.
> Ich kenne genug intrigierte Araber die auch gegen sowas sind, vor allem weil die wegen solchen Deppen die meinen sie könnten hier tun und lassen was sie wollen am Ende alle unter Verdacht stehen. Aber Hauptsache die Nazikeule schwingen.



Wenn man sieht wer so alles in Deutschen Gefängnissen sitzt sollte man eher Angst vor seinem Nachbarn haben. 
(Der Ausländeranteil in deutschen Gefängnissen liegt bei weniger als 1/3)

Und wenn man es genz genau nimmt waren wir Ostdeutschen genauso politische Flüchtlinge, GOTT SEI DANK hatten wir dieselbe Hautfarbe, sonst wäre wohl vieles anders gekommen, wenn man die Haltung einiger hier sieht.




Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> ...Multikulti kann NICHT funktionieren ohne das eine Kultur untergeht...



wäre das nicht eine Monokultur? 

Die Definition des Wortes mit dem du so gerne hantierst lautet: 
"Ziel des Multikulturalismus ist die multikulturelle Gesellschaft, in der es keinen staatlichen oder auch nichtstaatlichen Anreiz oder „Druck“ zur Assimilation geben soll. Die ethnischen  und kulturellen Gruppen sollen hingegen einzeln existieren. Dabei  beruht dieses Modell auf dem Postulat, dass die (Angehörigen der)  jeweiligen Ethnien sich gegenseitig Verständnis, Respekt, Toleranz  entgegenbringen und einander als gleichberechtigt ansehen können."
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multikulturalismus

Da hat sich wohl jemand von der "Lügenpresse" leiten lassen, lol.


----------



## shadie (14. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Klar, man sieht die Nordafrikaner ja ständig zwischen Tschechien und Deutschland pendeln.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Weniger als 1/3 ist gut  dafür dass 2013 grad mal 9,5% Ausländer in DE lebten halte ich 1/3 an Insassen für recht viel aber ok, das ist Auslegungssache.


Wegen dem Punkt DDR, da habe ich vor wenigen tagen andere Videos dazu gesehen, ich zitiere mal:




Poulton schrieb:


> Interessante Fundstücke: Wie sich die Zeiten gleichen | rbb Rundfunk Berlin-Brandenburg
> Übersiedler: Die Sau fliegen lassen - DER SPIEGEL 50/1989
> Umfrage zu DDR Übersiedlern - November 1989 - SFB
> 
> Früher: Angst vor Flüchtlingen und Aussiedlern aus der ehemaligen DDR, u.a. weil ein paar nicht so helle Leuchten drunter waren. Heute: Angst vor Flüchtlingen aus anderen Teilen der Welt, u.a. weil auch dort ein paar nicht so helle Leuchten drunter sind.



Wirklich anders war die Situation wie du daran siehst auch nicht!

Außerdem warum kommst du denn wieder mit der Rassismuskeule?
Es geht nicht um die Hautfarbe, es geht darum dass es zu viele sind und diese nicht ordentlich verteilt werden.
Damit meine ich nicht, dass Familien getrennt werden sollen, aber wenn Europa schon von Flüchtlingen überschwemmt wird, sollen sich wenigstens andere Länder auch daran beteiligen und nicht einfach weg schauen. weil Sie auf Ihrer sicheren Insel sitzen. (damit ist GB gemeint)


----------



## cryon1c (14. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Ich glaub du musst dich dran gewöhnen das in Europa immer mehr rechtere Parteien die Macht übernehmen. Schau mal nach Polen, Dänemark und bald auch Frankreich und Österreich.
> Und ich seh genug Ausländer in Sachsen, hier hat niemand etwas gegen Russen und Vietnamesen !
> Du weißt wie Multikulti bisher immer geendet hat ? Österreich-Ungarn = 1. Weltkrieg, Jugoslawien= Genozid, Sovietunion= fast katastrophaler Bürgerkrieg.
> Multikulti kann NICHT funktionieren ohne das eine Kultur untergeht, und das es in Leipzig Leute (die fast jede Woche Polizeiwachen anzünden) gibt die die deutsche Kultur bzw. eigentlich die gesamte europäische Kultur gerne vernichten wollen weiß ich. Die Sorben sind eine Ausnahme da sie seit über 2000 Jahren schon hier leben und auch immer friedlich waren und nie Forderungen wie die Muslime gestellt haben. Und ich habe noch nie von rassistischen Übergriffen auf Sorben gehört, im Gegenteil sie standen sogar bei den Nazis unter Schutz.



Und? Ich kann dir auch genug Beispiele geben wo Kriege nur wegen Geld, Macht oder sonstigen weltlichen Dingen geführt wurden. 
Menschen sind nicht alle freundlich, trotzdem kann Multikulti funktionieren. Wenn wir endlich die Gesetze daran anpassen und die Störenfriede nicht an die Macht lassen.
Die rechten Parteien die hier in der EU leider an Macht gewinnen, machen mich schon traurig. Ich denke mal die Gesellschaft wird sich aber darüber erheben und den radikal Linken, Rechten oder anderen Fanatikern mal entgegentreten. 
Nur weil ich eher links einzuordnen bin, heißt das nicht das ich da Polizeiwachen anzünde oder Europa in die Steinzeit befördern will. Bekloppte Idioten gibt es überall, daran darfste dich nicht festbeißen. 
Bei Multikulti werden die Kulturen nicht untergehen, sie werden sich weiterentwickeln. Das haben die Menschen schon immer gemacht. Wir haben begriffen das Todesstrafe, Folter und andere schlimme Sachen eben schlimm sind und abgeschafft/verboten gehören. Es gibt auch hier natürlich die sagen wir mal "doofen" Leute die es immer noch nutzen - aber auch die werden es früher oder später kapieren. Und auch Rassismus und anderen Rotz werden wir überwinden - dafür müssen wir aber auch was tun.


----------



## shadie (14. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Wir haben begriffen das Todesstrafe, Folter und andere schlimme Sachen eben schlimm sind und abgeschafft/verboten gehören. Es gibt auch hier natürlich die sagen wir mal "doofen" Leute die es immer noch nutzen - aber auch die werden es früher oder später kapieren.




Nur mal ein bisschen Offtopic:

Die Todesstrafe ist in meinem Bundesland (Hessen) noch erlaubt.
Jedoch gilt / Landesrecht bricht Bundesrecht.

Sind wir Hessen jetzt dumm ?  (nur ein kleiner Joke am Rande  zu dem sehr ernsten Thema )


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (14. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Die Naivität der Linken ist einfach grausam, was passiert wenn die Muslime erst in der Mehrheit sind sieht man an den Beispiel des Irans, welcher als Persien noch relativ westlich war und jetzt eine islamische Diktatur ist. Und die rechten Parteien werden mit der Zeit in ganz Europa immer stärker, daran sind unter anderem die Multikulti und Gendermainstreaming Fanatiker schuld. 
Sei froh das es in Deutschland eine AfD gibt, die davon profitieren könnte und keine Jobbik Partei oder eine Lega Nord, weil die sind wirklich vom rechten Rand !


----------



## cryon1c (14. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



shadie schrieb:


> Nur mal ein bisschen Offtopic:
> 
> Die Todesstrafe ist in meinem Bundesland (Hessen) noch erlaubt.
> Jedoch gilt / Landesrecht bricht Bundesrecht.
> ...



Nicht dumm, einfach nur doof 
Wie man sieht, entwickelt sich die Menschheit weiter. Bei manchen dauert es halt länger, ist ein komplexes Thema. 
Und genau deswegen müssen wir mit den Leuten zusammenarbeiten. Damit sie auch was lernen. Wir haben das Geld und alles andere um das möglich zu machen, aber ein kleiner Teil der Gesellschaft hindert uns daran...


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (14. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Nicht dumm, einfach nur doof
> Wie man sieht, entwickelt sich die Menschheit weiter. Bei manchen dauert es halt länger, ist ein komplexes Thema.
> Und genau deswegen müssen wir mit den Leuten zusammenarbeiten. Damit sie auch was lernen. Wir haben das Geld und alles andere um das möglich zu machen, aber ein kleiner Teil der Gesellschaft hindert uns daran...


Wir haben auch Geld um unsere Grenzen zu sichern, und Auffanglager in ihrer Heimat zu errichten das wäre für alle besser sowohl für uns als auch für die Flüchtlinge.
Das sich die Menschheit weiter entwickelt, sehe ich in den arabischen Staaten nicht wirklich. Im Iran hat sogar eine Rückentwicklung stattgefunden !


----------



## -Shorty- (14. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Wir haben auch Geld um unsere Grenzen zu sichern, und Auffanglager in ihrer Heimat zu errichten das wäre für alle besser sowohl für uns als auch für die Flüchtlinge.
> Das sich die Menschheit weiter entwickelt, sehe ich in den arabischen Staaten nicht wirklich. Im Iran hat sogar eine Rückentwicklung stattgefunden !


 
Messen wir uns jetzt an arabischen Staaten oder sollten wir als demokratische Gesellschaft nicht etwas weiter sein?


----------



## azzih (14. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Die Naivität der Linken ist einfach grausam, was passiert wenn die Muslime erst in der Mehrheit sind sieht man an den Beispiel des Irans, welcher als Persien noch relativ westlich war und jetzt eine islamische Diktatur ist. Und die rechten Parteien werden mit der Zeit in ganz Europa immer stärker, daran sind unter anderem die Multikulti und Gendermainstreaming Fanatiker schuld.
> Sei froh das es in Deutschland eine AfD gibt, die davon profitieren könnte und keine Jobbik Partei oder eine Lega Nord, weil die sind wirklich vom rechten Rand !



Umstürze in Ländern gabs immer wieder, das hat herzlich wenig mit Muslimen in nem Land zu tun. Les mal bitte ein paar Geschichtsbücher, deine komischen Ausführungen zu dem Thema sind ziemlich krude. Sei es zum Mullah Regime im Iran oder dem ersten Weltkrieg der auf Multikulti zurückgeht.

In Deutschland haben wir auch kein Anstieg von rechten Parteien, NPD und Reps spielen höchstens in ein paar Kuhkäffern im Osten ne Rolle, auf Landes oder Bundesebene sind die quasi nicht relevant. Die AFD war netmal ne richtig rechte Partei und hat sich auch relativ schnell wieder selbst abgeschafft. In unseren Nachbarländern haben wir hier tatsächlich teilweise ein Anstieg von rechten Parteien. Würde mir wünschen die kämen mal an die Regierung, dann sieht die Bevölkerung das es eine Sache ist rechte Stammtischparolen auf 1,5 Promille rauszuhauen, ne andere aber  dann Realpolitik zu machen und sich dort um komplexe Probleme und internationale Verträge zu kümmern, für die solch einfache Parolen einfach herzlich wenig taugen. Danach hätte sich das Problem rechte Parteien auch schnell wieder erledigt. Unsere globalisierte Welt ist einfach zu komplex und verknüpft, als das sich da ein kleines Land absondern könnte. Schaut euch das riesen Land Russland an, was mit dem passiert wenn Teile von internationalen Beziehungen plötzlich nicht mehr bestehen: immenser Rückgang der Wirtschaftsleistung, Wertverlust der Währung etc. Heute geht es eben nicht mehr ohne andere Ländern und Abgrenzung und Eigenbrötlerei führt eben nicht zur Lösung von Problemen, sondern schafft eher ne Menge neuer.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (14. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



azzih schrieb:


> In Deutschland haben wir auch kein Anstieg von rechten Parteien. Die AFD war netmal ne richtig rechte Partei und hat sich auch relativ schnell wieder selbst abgeschafft. In unseren Nachbarländern haben wir hier tatsächlich teilweise ein Anstieg von rechten Parteien.


Nur weil es noch keinen Anstieg davon gibt heißt es noch lange nicht das es ihn nicht geben wird. 
Die AfD hat sich also schon abgeschafft ? Laut Umfragen hat sie gute Chancen 2016 in die Landtage einzuziehen vor allem in Sachsen-Anhalt und Baden-Württemberg.
Und in Sachsen, Brandenburg und Thüringen ist sie immer noch stark vertreten, in Flöha hat sogar eine AfD Kandidatin für das Oberbürgermeisteramt 21% geholt.


----------



## Icedaft (14. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Wieso, Shorty ? Schiebst Du Probleme, die zu deinen werden (könnten) nicht auch einfach ab? (Wilde Mülldeponien im Wald? Sondermüllverschiffung in 3.Weltländer .....). Sieh mal, so sieht es bei Dir um die Türen alles sauber aus und Du brauchst Dir keine Sorgen mehr um deine Gesundheit zu machen.

Was kümmert mich das Wohl und Wehe von mir wildfremden Menschen (die auch noch einen bedrohlichen Glauben haben, alle aidsverseucht sind und deren einzige Intention es ist, sich in Europa auf unsere Kosten, ohne zu Arbeiten ein schönes Leben zu machen?

Die anderen Länder machen es doch auch vor: Laß uns unmenschlich und egoistisch sein, auf Kosten Anderer leben, weil UNS GEHT ES doch GUT...


----------



## cryon1c (14. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Nur weil es noch keinen Anstieg davon gibt heißt es noch lange nicht das es ihn nicht geben wird.
> Die AfD hat sich also schon abgeschafft ? Laut Umfragen hat sie gute Chancen 2016 in die Landtage einzuziehen vor allem in Sachsen-Anhalt und Baden-Württemberg.
> Und in Sachsen, Brandenburg und Thüringen ist sie immer noch stark vertreten, in Flöha hat sogar eine AfD Kandidatin für das Oberbürgermeisteramt 21% geholt.



Das heißt aber nicht das es so bleibt. Politik ist eine ziemlich wackelige Sache, da kann es morgen schon ganz anders aussehen. 
Und wenn du nicht an die Fähigkeit der Menschen glaubst, sich weiterentwickeln zu können, unabhängig davon wo sie leben, welcher Religion sie angehören oder wie sie aussehen - dann tut es mir leid, das ist nicht mehr heilbar...


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (14. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Das heißt aber nicht das es so bleibt. Politik ist eine ziemlich wackelige Sache, da kann es morgen schon ganz anders aussehen.


Das trifft aber auch auf das Gutmenschentum zu, wenn es sie selber trifft schreien sie am lautesten.


----------



## Nightslaver (14. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ehrlich bei den Flüchtlingen frage ich mich was die hier wollen, fast alles Männer im wehrfähigen Alter die vor dem IS aus Syrien geflüchtet sind. Die brauchen mMn. keinen Schutz, die dürfte man direkt mal wieder zum kämpfen zurück schicken:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alte Menschen, Frauen, Kinder, herranwachsende und kranke Menschen sind es die Schutz benötigen, nicht aber gesunde Männer die in der Lage währen für Frieden in ihrer Heimat zu kämpfen.

Quelle der Bilder:

Urlauber und FlÃ¼chtlinge auf der griechischen Insel Kos


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (14. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ehrlich bei den Flüchtlingen frage ich mich was die hier wollen, fast alles Männer im wehrfähigen Alter die vor dem IS aus Syrien geflüchtet sind. Die brauchen mMn. keinen Schutz, die dürfte man direkt mal wieder zum kämpfen zurück schicken:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau, das finde ich auch. Selbst Frauen können kämpfen zumindest machen es die Kurden  teilweise so.


----------



## Taonris (14. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ich kann es durchaus verstehen das Christen, Jesiden usw flüchten. Diese Menschen werden dort ja wirklich zum Teil auf brutalste Weise abgeschlachtet und sollte unbedingt aufgenommen und versorgt werden. Was ich nicht verstehe ist das lauter junge muslimische Männer herkommen die sich dann noch über die Zuständer hier aufregen. Kinder, Frauen oder Kranke sollten wir aufnehmen und uns um Sie kümmern.


----------



## longtom (14. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Na euch beide möcht ich mal sehen wenn der IS anrückt , da würde ich wohl ein Auto und zwei Tage brauchen um euch wieder einzuholen .


----------



## longtom (14. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

@Nightslaver 
@Computer sagt Nein

Na euch beide möcht ich mal sehen wenn der IS anrückt , da würde ich wohl ein Auto und zwei Tage brauchen um euch wieder einzuholen .

PS. sorry doppelpost (warum auch immer )


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (14. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



marluk0205 schrieb:


> Ich kann es durchaus verstehen das Christen, Jesiden usw flüchten. Diese Menschen werden dort ja wirklich zum Teil auf brutalste Weise abgeschlachtet und sollte unbedingt aufgenommen und versorgt werden. Was ich nicht verstehe ist das lauter junge muslimische Männer herkommen die sich dann noch über die Zuständer hier aufregen. Kinder, Frauen oder Kranke sollten wir aufnehmen und uns um Sie kümmern.


 Da hast du Recht, Christen und Jesiden werden selbst in der Türkei verfolgt, und die Osteuropäischen Ländern haben auch gesagt das sie NUR Christen aufnehmen.



longtom schrieb:


> Na euch beide möcht ich mal sehen wenn der IS anrückt , da würde ich wohl ein Auto und zwei Tage brauchen um euch wieder einzuholen .


Schließe nicht von dir auf andere.


----------



## longtom (14. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Schließe nicht von dir auf andere.



Weniger Action Filme gucken soll helfen hab ich mir sagen lassen .


----------



## Taonris (14. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



longtom schrieb:


> Na euch beide möcht ich mal sehen wenn der IS anrückt , da würde ich wohl ein Auto und zwei Tage brauchen um euch wieder einzuholen .



Durchaus möglich das der IS bald vor der Tür steht wenn man weiterhin Steinzeitislamisten aus Syrien aufnimmt. Ist ja bekannt das der IS versucht Kämpfer als Flüchtlinge einzuschleusen.



longtom schrieb:


> Weniger Action Filme gucken soll helfen hab ich mir sagen lassen .



Wohin sollten wir den flüchten? Glaubst du die Saudis nehmen gern einen Haufen Christen auf.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (14. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



longtom schrieb:


> Weniger Action Filme gucken soll helfen hab ich mir sagen lassen .


Vielleicht bin ich auch einfach kein Feigling ? Haben die deutschen Widerstandsgruppen gegen Napoleon oder die Kurden auch zu viel Action Filme geguckt ?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Bei den Massen ist es eben möglich sich mal ein faules Ei zu fangen aber deswegen allen etwas anzudichten ist doch weit hergeholt.

Mir ist schon klar das bei den Flüchtlingsströmen einem keine Freudentränen ausbrechen gerade auch was die Aufteilung angeht aber man kann dennoch auf dem Teppich bleiben. Was würde man sich denn selber wünschen wenn man wirklich mal selbst in so eine Lage kommt?


----------



## Nightslaver (14. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



longtom schrieb:


> @Nightslaver
> @Computer sagt Nein
> 
> 
> Na euch beide möcht ich mal sehen wenn der IS anrückt , da würde ich  wohl ein Auto und zwei Tage brauchen um euch wieder einzuholen .



Ja weil du mich auch kennst, nicht? Aber Hautpsache den Mund mal aufgerissen, wen man sonst schon nichts zum Thema beizutragen hat.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (14. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Mir ist schon klar das bei den Flüchtlingsströmen einem keine Freudentränen ausbrechen gerade auch was die Aufteilung angeht aber man kann dennoch auf dem Teppich bleiben. Was würde man sich denn selber wünschen wenn man wirklich mal selbst in so eine Lage kommt?


Deutschland wird nie wieder in so eine Lage geraten, als NATO-Mitglied und EU-Mitglied hätten unsere Verbündeten dann die Pflicht militärisch zu helfen.


----------



## Nightslaver (14. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



longtom schrieb:


> Weniger Action Filme gucken soll helfen hab ich mir sagen lassen .



Man braucht keine Actionfilme schauen um im Ernstfall bereit zu sein für seine Heimat einzustehen, aber wer so ein Feigling ist wie du und vermutlich nicht mal beim Bund war wird das natürlich nicht verstehen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Man sollte niemals nie sagen. Würdest du da eher zur Waffe greifen oder zum Schlauchboot?


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (14. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Man sollte niemals nie sagen. Würdest du da eher zur Waffe greifen oder zum Schlauchboot?


Um ehrlich zu sein, zur Waffe.


----------



## Nightslaver (14. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Man sollte niemals nie sagen. Würdest du da eher zur Waffe greifen oder zum Schlauchboot?



Ich persöhnlich würde zur Waffe greifen. Ich käme mir dabei nicht gut vor irgendwo im Ausland zu sitzen und nicht selber etwas dazu beizutragen das meine Heimat nicht an solche Barbaren wie den IS fällt.
Aber anscheinend steht man mit so einer Ansicht heute zimlich alleine da...


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (14. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich persöhnlich würde zur Waffe greifen. Ich käme mir dabei nicht gut vor irgendwo im Ausland zu sitzen und nicht selber etwas dazu beizutragen das meine Heimat nicht an solche Barbaren wie den IS fällt.
> Aber anscheinend steht man mit so einer Ansicht heute zimlich alleine da...


Genau, als wir Deutsche und unsere Verbündeten 1812 zusammengehalten haben wir die Franzosen verjagt, das schaffen wir auch mit den Terroristen die laut Medienberichten leider schon Camps im Kosovo haben.
Gemeinsam sind wir Europäer stark !


----------



## Leob12 (14. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Und warum ist es so schwer umsetzbar.
> Weil ein Flüchtlingslager in Afrika "leer" bleiben würde, denn die meisten wollen ja nicht nur einfach weg, sondern nach Europa. Da soll es doch so super sein.


Was faselst du bitte? Die meisten Flüchtlinge kommen in den Nachbarländern unter, auch in Afrika. Da sind weit mehr Menschen auf der Flucht, da sind diejenigen, die zu uns kommen, nur Peanuts. 



BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Was macht man denn wen man 3 Flüchtlinge in seiner Wohnung hat und noch ne kleine Schwester oder die Frau tagsüber zuhause ist? Oder wenn man selber Arbeiten geht....will man da dann fremde Personen in seiner Wohnung haben wenn niemand da ist?


Sind ja alles Vergewaltiger oder? 



shadie schrieb:


> Wenn du dich wegen dem 2. Weltkrieg noch so schuldig fühlst weil dein Uropa da mitgemischt hat tust du mir echt leid.
> Die Qualen müssen echt unerträglich sein, wie kannst du heute noch einschlafen?
> Ob sich die Österreicher auch schuldig fühlen?
> Immer hin kam der Trottel ja auch von denen ? :-O
> ...


Auch wenn geschichtlich ungebildete Personen wie der komische Computer mir natürlich widersprechen werden: Eben weil unsere Vorfahren teilweise solche Taten verübt haben, müssen wir dafür sorgen, das so etwas nicht mehr passiert. Das reicht schon. Man braucht sich nicht schuldig zu fühlen, aber man soll sich der Vergangenheit bewusst sein und als lehrendes Beispiel anführen wohin Rassismus und Hass generell führen kann



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Ich glaub du musst dich dran gewöhnen das in Europa immer mehr rechtere Parteien die Macht übernehmen. Schau mal nach Polen, Dänemark und bald auch Frankreich und Österreich.
> Und ich seh genug Ausländer in Sachsen, hier hat niemand etwas gegen Russen und Vietnamesen !
> Du weißt wie Multikulti bisher immer geendet hat ? Österreich-Ungarn = 1. Weltkrieg, Jugoslawien= Genozid, Sovietunion= fast katastrophaler Bürgerkrieg.
> Multikulti kann NICHT funktionieren ohne das eine Kultur untergeht, und das es in Leipzig Leute (die fast jede Woche Polizeiwachen anzünden) gibt die die deutsche Kultur bzw. eigentlich die gesamte europäische Kultur gerne vernichten wollen weiß ich. Die Sorben sind eine Ausnahme da sie seit über 2000 Jahren schon hier leben und auch immer friedlich waren und nie Forderungen wie die Muslime gestellt haben. Und ich habe noch nie von rassistischen Übergriffen auf Sorben gehört, im Gegenteil sie standen sogar bei den Nazis unter Schutz.


Schwupps, und schon sieht man wie ungebildet du bist. Nur weil das Habsburger-Reich ein Vielvölkerstaat war kam es nicht zum Krieg, was ist das bitte für eine dümmliche Schlussfolgerung? 
In der UdSSR bzw im Ostblock kam es zu Revolutionen weil diese Satellitenstaaten unterdrückt und ausgenutzt wurden, nicht weil es dort viele Völker gegeben hat.
Welche europäische Kultur, sag mir bitte was diese europäische Kultur ist?
Jugoslawien ist eine ganz eigene Geschichte, sich darüber auszulassen würde nicht in den Thread hier passen. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ehrlich bei den Flüchtlingen frage ich mich was die hier wollen, fast alles Männer im wehrfähigen Alter die vor dem IS aus Syrien geflüchtet sind. Die brauchen mMn. keinen Schutz, die dürfte man direkt mal wieder zum kämpfen zurück schicken:
> Alte Menschen, Frauen, Kinder, herranwachsende und kranke Menschen sind es die Schutz benötigen, nicht aber gesunde Männer die in der Lage währen für Frieden in ihrer Heimat zu kämpfen.
> Quelle der Bilder:
> Urlauber und FlÃ¼chtlinge auf der griechischen Insel Kos


 
Kurze Frage, hast du eine militärische Ausbildung? Anscheinend ja, aber dann brauch ich dir wohl nicht zu sagen wie toll und effektiv eine kleine Rebellengruppe sein kann, wenn sie gut ausgebildet und versorgt ist. Und diese Männer sind nicht gut ausgebildet, das sind keine Soldaten. Der IS ist militärisch stark, straff organisiert und hat Geld. Als kleine Rebellengruppe hast du das alles nicht. 
 Aber sinnlos zu sterben ist eine tolle Alternative, muss ich schon sagen. Du weißt schon das die Route nach Europa lang und beschwerlich ist? Ideal für Kinder und alte Menschen, so ein paar Tage ohne Wasser, auf engstem Raum oder kilometerlange Fußmärsche. 



marluk0205 schrieb:


> Ich kann es durchaus verstehen das Christen, Jesiden usw flüchten. Diese Menschen werden dort ja wirklich zum Teil auf brutalste Weise abgeschlachtet und sollte unbedingt aufgenommen und versorgt werden. Was ich nicht verstehe ist das lauter junge muslimische Männer herkommen die sich dann noch über die Zuständer hier aufregen. Kinder, Frauen oder Kranke sollten wir aufnehmen und uns um Sie kümmern.


 
Wo regen sie sich auf? Um Männer soll man sich nicht kümmern? Wieso diese Ausgrenzung? Weißt du was diese Menschen durchgemacht haben? Vielleicht haben sie die Familie verloren, vielleicht wurden sie auch von der Familie losgeschickt um in Europa um Asyl anzusuchen. 



marluk0205 schrieb:


> Durchaus möglich das der IS bald vor der Tür steht wenn man weiterhin Steinzeitislamisten aus Syrien aufnimmt. Ist ja bekannt das der IS versucht Kämpfer als Flüchtlinge einzuschleusen.
> Wohin sollten wir den flüchten? Glaubst du die Saudis nehmen gern einen Haufen Christen auf.


 
Ach, direkt vom Stammtisch hergekommen? Anders kann ich mir diese Verallgemeinerungen nicht erklären. Und was sollen Kämpfer in Deutschland anrichten? Ich rate mal: Kasernen einnehmen, sich bewaffnen und den Staat von innen heraus vernichten. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Man braucht keine Actionfilme schauen um im Ernstfall bereit zu sein für seine Heimat einzustehen, aber wer so ein Feigling ist wie du und vermutlich nicht mal beim Bund war wird das natürlich nicht verstehen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Zwischen für seine Heimat einstehen und einen sinnlosen Tod zu sterben ist aber ein Unterschied, meinst du nicht? Auf der einen Seite steht Assad, auf der anderen der IS, beide mit Soldaten, die gut bewaffnet und organisiert sind. Ja, da würde ich mich liebendgerne einer Rebellengruppe anschließen die kaum militärische Ausbildung hat. Da kann du genauso gut von einer Klippe springen, bringt gleich viel.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ob es jetzt unbedingt der Zusammenhalt ist? Generell muss man sagen was einige Länder EU in der Vergangenheit erlebt hatten wird sich niemand wieder aufbürden lassen und für die " Demokratie " sein Bestes geben.


----------



## BlackAcetal (14. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

@Leob 12

Solange ich nicht vom Gegenteil überzeugt wurde muss ich von schlimmsten ausgehen.


----------



## Cleriker (14. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es gibt eine paar Leute, die fliehen bevor es eskaliert. Das sind dann die sogenannten "Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge", die laut gewissen Threadteilnehmern ertränkt/erschossen werden sollten und deren Flucht auch nach herrschende Gesetzten gute Chancen hat, mit einem Verlust ihres gesamten Besitzes und einer Abschiebung ins Herkunftland zu enden.
> 
> Wenn ich aufgrund deiner Lebensberichte zurückrechne, hättest du übrigens auch vor den Konflikten entlang des eisernen Vorhanges in ein Blockfreies Land fliehen müssen, bevor die Sache eskaliert. Warum hast du es nicht gemacht? Ggf. sogar das Leben deiner Kinder (falls alt genug) riskiert, in dem du in der Nähe der wohl brisantesten Konfliktlinie geblieben bist, die es je gab?/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Taonris (14. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Ach, direkt vom Stammtisch hergekommen? Anders kann ich mir diese Verallgemeinerungen nicht erklären. Und was sollen Kämpfer in Deutschland anrichten? Ich rate mal: Kasernen einnehmen, sich bewaffnen und den Staat von innen heraus vernichten.



Das der Islam jeglichen Fortschritt zerstört ist dir wohl bekannt. Der Islam gehört nicht zu Europa er passt nicht in unser westliches  Werteverständnis.  Auf der ganzen Welt werden Menschen im Namen des Korans umgebracht und wir sollen diese Religion die keine Toleranz anderen Kulturen gegenüber kennt und Frauen verachtet bei uns aufnehmen. Wieso kümmern sich die ganzen muslimischen Vereine und Gebetshäuser nicht um die Flüchtlinge ich lese da nur von christlichen Organisationen, ein Großteil der Flüchtlinge ist doch muslimisch.


----------



## Nightslaver (14. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Kurze Frage, hast du eine militärische Ausbildung? Anscheinend ja, aber dann brauch ich dir wohl nicht zu sagen wie toll und effektiv eine kleine Rebellengruppe sein kann, wenn sie gut ausgebildet und versorgt ist. Und diese Männer sind nicht gut ausgebildet, das sind keine Soldaten. Der IS ist militärisch stark, straff organisiert und hat Geld. Als kleine Rebellengruppe hast du das alles nicht.



Der IS muss seine Kämpfer oft auch erstmal ausbilden wen die dort ankommen, das muss man auf der Gegenseite genauso. Militärisches Wissen ist in völlig ausreichenden Maße vorhanden, die Rebellen gegen Assad haben genug ehemalige Militärs in ihren Reihen die über Erfahrung verfügen, die Kurden ebenfalls, die haben jahrzehnte lang gegen die Türkei und Saddam kämpfen müssen und Europa und die USA haben dort unten Ausbilder die die Leute trainieren. Niemand muss da also völlig unausgebildet einen sinnlosen Tod sterben.
Und was die Ausrüstung angeht haben die Kurden und Rebellen dort unten bessere und schwerere Ausrüstung als es die russischen Partisanen im 2ten Weltkrieg hatten und selbst die haben mit ihrer Ausrüstung und garantiert auch schlecherer Ausbildung immer wieder den Deutschen schwere Schläge zugesetzt.
Ich sehe also keinen Grund dafür warum es sinnlos sein sollte dort zu kämpfen.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (14. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Was faselst du bitte? Die meisten Flüchtlinge kommen in den Nachbarländern unter, auch in Afrika. Da sind weit mehr Menschen auf der Flucht, da sind diejenigen, die zu uns kommen, nur Peanuts.


 Und ? Willst du die ganze Welt aufnehmen, oder was ?


Leob12 schrieb:


> Sind ja alles Vergewaltiger oder?


Nicht alle aber viele, liegt aber daran das Frauen laut Meinung des Islams nichts wert sind.


Leob12 schrieb:


> Auch wenn geschichtlich ungebildete Personen wie der komische Computer mir natürlich widersprechen werden: Eben weil unsere Vorfahren teilweise solche Taten verübt haben, müssen wir dafür sorgen, das so etwas nicht mehr passiert. Das reicht schon. Man braucht sich nicht schuldig zu fühlen, aber man soll sich der Vergangenheit bewusst sein und als lehrendes Beispiel anführen wohin Rassismus und Hass generell führen kann.


 Komischerweise waren es junge Araber die 2014 zusammen mit der Antifa auf einer Anti-Isreal Demonstration judenfeindliche Sprüche gebrüllt haben und nicht PEGIDA.
Frag mal in den USA ob sich da jemand für die Atombombenabwürfe verantwortlich fühlt oder für die Versklavung der Schwarzen, oder die Japaner ob sie sich für den Chinafeldzug verantwortlich fühlen. Da wirst du ausgelacht ! 



Leob12 schrieb:


> Schwupps, und schon sieht man wie ungebildet du bist. Nur weil das Habsburger-Reich ein Vielvölkerstaat war kam es nicht zum Krieg, was ist das bitte für eine dümmliche Schlussfolgerung?
> In der UdSSR bzw im Ostblock kam es zu Revolutionen weil diese Satellitenstaaten unterdrückt und ausgenutzt wurden, nicht weil es dort viele Völker gegeben hat.
> Welche europäische Kultur, sag mir bitte was diese europäische Kultur ist?
> Jugoslawien ist eine ganz eigene Geschichte, sich darüber auszulassen würde nicht in den Thread hier passen.


Ja, die Leugnung europäischer Kultur ist ein Zeichen von Hass.
Vielleicht um nur mal ein paar Beispiele zu nennen, unser aufgeklärtes christlich-jüdisches Erbe, die Gleichberechtigung, die Demokratie, unsere Geschichte ?



Leob12 schrieb:


> Kurze Frage, hast du eine militärische Ausbildung? Anscheinend ja, aber dann brauch ich dir wohl nicht zu sagen wie toll und effektiv eine kleine Rebellengruppe sein kann, wenn sie gut ausgebildet und versorgt ist. Und diese Männer sind nicht gut ausgebildet, das sind keine Soldaten. Der IS ist militärisch stark, straff organisiert und hat Geld. Als kleine Rebellengruppe hast du das alles nicht.
> Aber sinnlos zu sterben ist eine tolle Alternative, muss ich schon sagen. Du weißt schon das die Route nach Europa lang und beschwerlich ist? Ideal für Kinder und alte Menschen, so ein paar Tage ohne Wasser, auf engstem Raum oder kilometerlange Fußmärsche.


 Das ausrüsten und ausbilden könnten europäische Rüstungsfirmen und Armeen übernehmen.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Wo regen sie sich auf? Um Männer soll man sich nicht kümmern? Wieso diese Ausgrenzung? Weißt du was diese Menschen durchgemacht haben? Vielleicht haben sie die Familie verloren, vielleicht wurden sie auch von der Familie losgeschickt um in Europa um Asyl anzusuchen.


 Vielleicht, wollen sie auch einfach auf Kosten des Staates leben ? Achso sorry, das machen ja nur Deutsche...



Leob12 schrieb:


> Ach, direkt vom Stammtisch hergekommen? Anders kann ich mir diese Verallgemeinerungen nicht erklären. Und was sollen Kämpfer in Deutschland anrichten? Ich rate mal: Kasernen einnehmen, sich bewaffnen und den Staat von innen heraus vernichten.


Das gleiche was sie im Nahen Osten anrichten, vielleicht ?



Leob12 schrieb:


> Zwischen für seine Heimat einstehen und einen sinnlosen Tod zu sterben ist aber ein Unterschied, meinst du nicht? Auf der einen Seite steht Assad, auf der anderen der IS, beide mit Soldaten, die gut bewaffnet und organisiert sind. Ja, da würde ich mich liebendgerne einer Rebellengruppe anschließen die kaum militärische Ausbildung hat. Da kann du genauso gut von einer Klippe springen, bringt gleich viel


Dann können sie doch für Assad kämpfen der das kleinere Übel ist. Oder mal uns Europäern die Treue schwören damit wir sie ausrüsten und ausbilden ?!


----------



## longtom (14. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Man braucht keine Actionfilme schauen um im Ernstfall bereit zu sein für seine Heimat einzustehen, aber wer so ein Feigling ist wie du und vermutlich nicht mal beim Bund war wird das natürlich nicht verstehen.



Jetzt wirds aber langsam Lächerlich meinst du nicht auch  ?
Zu deiner Frage (geht dich zwar nichts an aber )  ja ich war beim Bund und das weit vor deiner Zeit .


----------



## Amon (14. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Bei den Massen ist es eben möglich sich mal ein faules Ei zu fangen aber deswegen allen etwas anzudichten ist doch weit hergeholt.



Ja, aber im Gegenzug wird verlangt das wir jeden einzelnen als begrüßenswert erachten.


----------



## Nightslaver (14. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



longtom schrieb:


> Jetzt wirds aber langsam Lächerlich meinst du nicht auch  ?
> Zu deiner Frage (geht dich zwar nichts an aber )  ja ich war beim Bund und das weit vor deiner Zeit .



Nicht lächerlicher als anderen zu unterstellen die ersten zu sein die wegrennen, obwohl man sie nicht mal kennt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Es verlangt doch keiner aber Menschlichkeit schadet auch nicht


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (14. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Wenn denen ihre Familien so wichtig sind sollen sie sie verteidigen und nicht fliehen. 
Das Geld was wir für die Flüchtlinge ausgeben können wir stattdessen für die Ausrüstung und Ausbildung z.B. von den Kurden verwenden damit der IS endgültig beseitigt werden kann.
Man sollte nicht die Folgen des Problems bekämpfen, sondern die Ursachen !


----------



## Amon (14. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Es verlangt doch keiner aber Menschlichkeit schadet auch nicht


Natürlich wird das verlangt! Das alle als kriminell pauschalisiert werden ist nicht erlaubt aber sie alle als lieb und nett pauschalisieren ist salonfähig. Das kann es doch nicht sein!

Diese Einzelfälle wie du sie nennst sind doch das Problem!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Und wer sagt das die Mündung der Waffen dann nicht in die andere Richtung zeigen?


> Wenn denen ihre Familien so wichtig sind sollen sie sie verteidigen und nicht fliehen.


Als einzelne Person ist es doch leichter sich durchzuschlagen und die Familie dann nachholen. Sicher mag es besser sein zu kämpfen aber nicht jeder hat den Schneid dazu bzw. ist nicht in der Lage


----------



## Leob12 (14. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Und ? Willst du die ganze Welt aufnehmen, oder was ?


Wer sagt das? Kannst du lesen? 



> Nicht alle aber viele, liegt aber daran das Frauen laut Meinung des Islams nichts wert sind.


Gibt auch viele Deutsche, Österreicher wasauchimmer die vergewaltigen. Da sprichst du nicht von vielen, sondern von Einzelfällen oder? 



> Komischerweise waren es junge Araber die 2014 zusammen mit der Antifa auf einer Anti-Isreal Demonstration judenfeindliche Sprüche gebrüllt haben und nicht PEGIDA.
> Frag mal in den USA ob sich da jemand für die Atombombenabwürfe verantwortlich fühlt oder für die Versklavung der Schwarzen, oder die Japaner ob sie sich für den Chinafeldzug verantwortlich fühlen. Da wirst du ausgelacht !


Die Pegida hat halt Islamfeindliche Sprüche gebrüllt. Beides verwerflich, ohne Frage. Nationalismus oder Antisemitismus ist im mittleren Osten leider auch noch verbreitet. 
Und wenn dein Freund von der Brücke springt, springst du mit oder was? Was ist das bitte für ein witzloses Argument? "Aber die machen das auch nicht, also will ich auch nicht..." 



> Ja, die Leugnung europäischer Kultur ist ein Zeichen von Hass.
> Vielleicht um nur mal ein paar Beispiele zu nennen, unser aufgeklärtes christlich-jüdisches Erbe, die Gleichberechtigung, die Demokratie, unsere Geschichte ?


Und was macht dieses aufgeklärte Erbe aus? Sicher nicht die Sprüche die du hier ablässt. 
Ich hab dich ja schonmal mit einem christlichen Grundprinzip konfrontiert: Nächstenliebe. Deine Antwort darauf: Aber man muss nicht alle veralteten Werte übernehmen!
Du drehst es dir wie du es willst. Und das jüdische Erbe, welches fast ausgerottet wurde? Sieht man ja was man davon gehalten hat. 
Gleichberechtigung? Ich wette das umfasst bei dir nur Mann und Frau, und selbst da sind wir von Gleichberechtigung sehr sehr weit entfernt. 
Weißt du überhaupt was die Aufklärung ist? Nein, anscheinend nur rudimentär, sonst müsstest du erkennen was die FPÖ macht, nämlich unterschwellige Hetze gegen Muslime und Ausländer. 
Noch eine Frage: Wer leugnet europäische Kultur? Ich?



> Das ausrüsten und ausbilden könnten europäische Rüstungsfirmen und Armeen übernehmen.


Genau, und wer bezahlt das? Die Rebellen? 
Weißt du was mit den Waffen der Amerikaner passiert ist, die sie nach Afghanistan geschickt haben um die dortigen Rebellen gegen Russland zu unterstützen? Weißt du was mit jenen Leuten passiert ist, die von den USA ausgebildet wurden? 



> Vielleicht, wollen sie auch einfach auf Kosten des Staates leben ? Achso sorry, das machen ja nur Deutsche...


Machen alle möglichen Leute, die Mehrzahl macht es aber nicht. Ach ja, die meisten Flüchtlinge wollen ja arbeiten, dürfen es nur nicht. 




> Das gleiche was sie im Nahen Osten anrichten, vielleicht ?


Würde ja genauso funktionieren, da musste ich echt schmunzeln, danke  



> Dann können sie doch für Assad kämpfen der das kleinere Übel ist. Oder mal uns Europäern die Treue schwören damit wir sie ausrüsten und ausbilden ?!


Weißt du eigentlich was Assad alles gemacht hat? Sieht nicht so aus. Warum liest du nicht ein paar Geschichtsbücher? Es wird langsam mühselig mit deiner Unwissenheit. Dein Multikulti-1 WK-Auslöser war wirklich peinlich, tut mir leid.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Der IS muss seine Kämpfer oft auch erstmal ausbilden wen di dort ankommen, das muss man auf der Gegenseite genauso. Militärisches Wissen ist in völlig ausreichenden Maße vorhanden, die Rebellen gegen Assad haben genug ehemalige Militärs in ihren Reihen die über Erfahrung verfügen, die Kurden ebenfalls, die haben jahrzehnte lang gegen die Türkei und Saddam kämpfen müssen und Europa und die USA haben dort unten Ausbilder die die Leute trainieren. Niemand muss da also völlig unausgebildet einen sinnlosen Tod sterben.
> Und was die Ausrüstung angeht haben die Kurden und Rebellen dort unten bessere und schwerere Ausrüstung als es die russischen Partisanen im 2ten Weltkrieg hatten und selbst die haben mit ihrer Ausrüstung und garantiert auch schlecherer Ausbildung immer wieder den Deutschen schwere Schläge zugesetzt.
> Ich sehe also keinen Grund dafür warum es sinnlos sein sollte dort zu kämpfen.



Sehr viele Militärs sind von Rebellengruppen zum IS übergelaufen, weil dort die Chancen einfach besser sind. Davon abgesehen sind auch speziell ausgebildete Rebellen (asymmetrische Kriegsführung etc) mittlerweile beim IS. Diese Leute wurden alle ausgebildet um Assad zu stürzen. Genauso verhält es sich mit den Waffen, die an die ehemals moderaten Rebellengruppen geliefert wurden. Da wurden auch einige Rebellengruppen vom IS absorbiert. 
Der IS hat seine erfahrenen Leute, und die sind zahlreich. Eben ehemalige syrische Soldaten, oder ehemalige irakische Soldaten. Und die wissen was sie tun, haben sie doch die USA im Irak lange Zeit erfolgreich beschäftigt. Diese Leute sind seit Jahren im Krieg, wissen wie es abläuft. Das ist ein unschätzbarer Vorteil. Dazu haben sie noch die Mannstärke und das Geld (auch ein Grund warum Rebellen übergelaufen sind, der IS zahlt relativ gut). Der IS, so rückständig die Methoden auch sind die sie teilweise nutzen, ist militärisch weit stärker geworden als man es erwartet hat. Naja ist ja logisch, wenn man auf Rebellen aus dem Irak, welche jahrelange Erfahrung haben, Ex-Soldaten oder speziell ausgebildete Personen (unter anderem in der Türkei ausgebildet um gegen Assad zu kämpfen) zurückgreifen kann. Dazu kommt eben noch die große Zahl an Kämpfer, die aus aller Welt rekrutiert werden. Außerdem sind diese Menschen entschlossen für den IS zu sterben. 
Auf der anderen Seite ist eine reguläre Armee, nämlich jene von Assad. Du, als kleiner Mann, der vielleicht noch gar keine militärische Ausbildung "genießen" konnte, bist zwischen diesen beiden Fronten. Die Chancen sind irrsinnig schlecht, da wieder lebend herauszukommen. Stirbst du, hilfst du deiner Familie nicht. Da ist der Familie mehr geholfen wenn sie in Deutschland Asyl bekommen bis sich die Lage beruhigt hat, meinst du nicht? 

Russische Partisanen haben der Wehrmacht deswegen so stark zusetzen können, weil sie, ähnlich wie die Vietcong im Vietnam, auf eine reguläre Armee gestoßen sind. Da ist die Guerilla-Taktik sehr effektiv, die leichtere Bewaffnung wird durch Mobilität und Überraschungsmoment wieder wettgemacht. Für einen Guerilla-Krieg muss man nicht nach höchsten Standards ausgerüstet oder ausgebildet sein. Aber auch da fehlt diesen Syrern die Erfahrung. Die hat der IS. Und auf der anderen Seite steht eine moderne syrische Armee, die mittlerweile auch weiß, wie man mit guerilla-ähnlichen Rebellengruppen umgehen muss. Warum werden die Erfolge nun langsam aber sicher weniger? Zumal die syrische Armee von Russland unterstützt wird, auch kein Nachteil. 

Nein, man kann für sein Heimatland kämpfen, aber nicht wenn die Chancen fast 0 sind. Das ist sinnlos und bereitet nur noch mehr Menschen Kummer. 

Man sieht es ja auch bei den Kurden. Zwar haben diese auch ein paar Erfolgserlebnisse, aber trotzdem mangelt es bei ihnen an vielen Dingen. Munition, Mannstärke und Ausbildung. Wie gesagt, der IS ist kein Haufen von Leuten in Sandalen, die das erste Mal eine AK in der Hand halten. Daran ändern auch ein paar MGs aus Deutschland sehr wenig. Im Gegenteil, Waffen und Kriegsmittel dahin zu schicken ist genauso fatal. Dafür sollte die Vergangenheit Lehre genug sein. Im schlimmsten Fall werden die westlichen Waffen auf westliche Soldaten gerichtet. 
Die Ausbildung der Kurden durch Bundeswehrsoldaten in Ehren, aber durch Kampfgeist und einen Crashkurs kann man nur bedingt etwas erreichen. Wie gesagt, viele Soldaten des IS haben Erfahrung aus erster Hand, die fehlt den meisten Kurden.


----------



## Amon (14. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Was hat Assad denn alles gemacht?


----------



## Amon (14. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ich hoffe das ist jetzt Sarkasmus oder Ironie. Wenn nicht tust du mit leid.


----------



## Amon (14. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Kam bei mir auch als ich das zitieren wollte. Aber so kann man den Beitrag ja sehen.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (14. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Weißt du eigentlich was Assad alles gemacht hat? Sieht nicht so aus. Warum liest du nicht ein paar Geschichtsbücher? Es wird langsam mühselig mit deiner Unwissenheit. Dein Multikulti-1 WK-Auslöser war wirklich peinlich, tut mir leid.
> 
> Auf der anderen Seite ist eine reguläre Armee, nämlich jene von Assad. Du, als kleiner Mann, der vielleicht noch gar keine militärische Ausbildung "genießen" konnte, bist zwischen diesen beiden Fronten. Die Chancen sind irrsinnig schlecht, da wieder lebend herauszukommen. Stirbst du, hilfst du deiner Familie nicht. Da ist der Familie mehr geholfen wenn sie in Deutschland Asyl bekommen bis sich die Lage beruhigt hat, meinst du nicht?
> .


Was hat Assad denn so schlimmes gemacht ? Er hat für Ruhe im Land gesorgt, dass er ein Diktator ist, ist nicht unser Problem.
Und was denkst du wie lange der Konflikt dort noch andauert ? Das sind mindestens noch 10 Jahre, wenn die Kurden ihren Staat ausrufen, wird die Region noch weiter destabilisiert und es geht weiter. 
Es droht schon wieder ein Stellvertreter Krieg zwischen Saudi-Arabien und dem Iran im Jemen, daraus könnte sich auch ein großer Konflikt entwickeln.


Bei denen geht's jetzt so ab wie bei uns nach der Reformation auf den Weg in den 30 Jährigen Krieg.


----------



## DerLachs (14. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nicht lächerlicher als anderen zu unterstellen die ersten zu sein die wegrennen, obwohl man sie nicht mal kennt.


Sprach der, der einen Haufen Menschen als "Feiglinge" bezeichnet, weil sie sich für "ihr Land" keine Kugel in den Kopf jagen lassen.  
Ich stelle mal eine ganz verrückte These auf: Es gibt Menschen, die nicht so scharf darauf sind, eine Waffe auf andere Menschen zu richten und abzudrücken. Ist aber nur so eine Vermutung...


----------



## Cleriker (14. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Na ganz so einfach ist es nicht! Jeder der flieht, lässt den Rest zurück. Das ist einfach so. Sollen die anderen lieber sterben, aber bitte nicht ich selbst?! Oder wie ist das zu verstehen? Wenn alle rennen, wer hält den IS dann auf? Was passiert danach, wenn der IS auch hier her kommt?
Natürlich ist es kein schöner Gedanke, andere zu töten. Wegrennen war aber auch noch nie eine Lösung die dauerhaft funktioniert.


----------



## longtom (14. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Im sicheren Zuhause vorm Rechner läst sichs locker von großen  Heldentaten reden , nur wenn einem dann selber Kugeln um die Ohren  fliegen Kameraden zerfetzt auf dem Boden liegen und nach der Mama rufen  is schnell vorbei mit allem Heldenmut . Bei manchen denkt man sie haben  zu viel Battlefield gezockt oder ähnliches , nur im richtigen Leben  gibts nach dem Tod keinen neueistieg ins Spiel .


----------



## BlackAcetal (14. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Riskante Worte


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Was passiert danach, wenn der IS auch hier her kommt?


Die westliche Welt wird sich wohl zu wehren wissen


----------



## Sparanus (15. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ja es gibt manche Sachen auf der Welt die man nicht mit Pazifismus bekämpfen kann,
manchmal muss man zur Waffe greifen. Der IS muss meiner Meinung nach bis auf den letzten Mann
ausgelöscht werden, Rückkehrer dürfen nie wieder frei herumlaufen und müssen wie Mörder behandelt werden.

Persönlich würde ich die IS Hauptstadt mit einem Mix aus Konventionellen und C Waffen den Erdboden gleichmachen
als Exempel auch wenn ich eigentlich gegen strategische Bombardements bin.



> Im sicheren Zuhause vorm Rechner läst sichs locker von großen Heldentaten reden , nur wenn einem dann selber Kugeln um die Ohren fliegen Kameraden zerfetzt auf dem Boden liegen und nach der Mama rufen is schnell vorbei mit allem Heldenmut . Bei manchen denkt man sie haben zu viel Battlefield gezockt oder ähnliches , nur im richtigen Leben gibts nach dem Tod keinen neueistieg ins Spiel .


Unsere Vorfahren haben 1914 auch so von Heldentaten geredet und obwohl sie
wie wir noch nie kämpfen mussten und trotzdem haben sie gekämpft als der Krieg kam.
Warum sollte jemand der heute so redet nicht auch kämpfen, wenn es nötig ist?


----------



## Cleriker (15. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



longtom schrieb:


> Im sicheren Zuhause vorm Rechner läst sichs locker von großen  Heldentaten reden , nur wenn einem dann selber Kugeln um die Ohren  fliegen Kameraden zerfetzt auf dem Boden liegen und nach der Mama rufen  is schnell vorbei mit allem Heldenmut . Bei manchen denkt man sie haben  zu viel Battlefield gezockt oder ähnliches , nur im richtigen Leben  gibts nach dem Tod keinen neueistieg ins Spiel .


Woher nimmst du diese Dreistigkeit anderen Vorwürfe zu machen? Vor allem im Bezug darauf, dass diese anderen das ebenfalls getan haben? 

Nicht jeder sorgt sich in erster Linie um seinen Kragen.
Für andere, oder etwas höheres einstehen... Schon mal davon gehört?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ich glaube nicht das man ein Volk oder Kontinent ausrotten muss. Wenn man der Hydra die Köpfe abschlägt sollte es wohl auch reichen


----------



## Amon (15. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Musst nur alle Köpfe erwischen und das Problem ist dass ja immer wieder einer nach wächst.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (15. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja es gibt manche Sachen auf der Welt die man nicht mit Pazifismus bekämpfen kann,
> manchmal muss man zur Waffe greifen. Der IS muss meiner Meinung nach bis auf den letzten Mann
> ausgelöscht werden, Rückkehrer dürfen nie wieder frei herumlaufen und müssen wie Mörder behandelt werden.
> 
> ...


Am besten soll man sie den Familien der Opfer und den Kurden übergeben damit die sich rächen können wie sie wollen.
Solche Bestien verdienen keine Gnade.


----------



## Sparanus (15. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Nicht jeder sorgt sich in erster Linie um seinen Kragen.
> Für andere, oder etwas höheres einstehen... Schon mal davon gehört?


"Oder sollten Strömungen unserer Zeit dann schon so reißend geworden sein, dass niemand mehr versteht,
wie wir das Leben geringer achten konnten als unsere Idee?
Ich kann es nicht glauben.
Berlin, im Juli 1921"

Vorwort zur 2. Auflage von "In Stahlgewittern"
von Ernst Jünger



> Ich glaube nicht das man ein Volk oder Kontinent ausrotten muss. Wenn man der Hydra die Köpfe abschlägt sollte es wohl auch reichen


Falls du mich meinst:
Der IS ist kein Volk oder Kontinent, sondern einfach eine religiöse radikale Miliz und die Kämpfer kämpfen
auch freiwillig, also sehe ich kein Grund für Gnade


----------



## DerLachs (15. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Na ganz so einfach ist es nicht! Jeder der flieht, lässt den Rest zurück. Das ist einfach so. Sollen die anderen lieber sterben, aber bitte nicht ich selbst?! Oder wie ist das zu verstehen? Wenn alle rennen, wer hält den IS dann auf? Was passiert danach, wenn der IS auch hier her kommt?
> Natürlich ist es kein schöner Gedanke, andere zu töten. Wegrennen war aber auch noch nie eine Lösung die dauerhaft funktioniert.


Du sagst es ja. So einfach ist es nicht.  Von daher finde ich  es anmaßend, pauschal jeden (!) Kriegsflüchtling als Feigling zu bezeichnen. 
Und hier hat niemand davon geredet, dass man andere vorschickt, damit man selber nicht getötet werden muss.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Es ist wie so oft in der Geschichte, zuerst wird die Gefahr nicht wirklich ernst genommen und später ist es dann schwierig die Pest zu besiegen. Generell sollte man von anderen nicht mehr erwarten als man selbst bereit ist zu leisten


----------



## Cleriker (15. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Nein, vorschicken habe ich auch nicht geschrieben. Gemeint habe ich zurücklassen!


----------



## DerLachs (15. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Vorschicken oder zurücklassen läuft für mich hier aufs Gleiche hinaus, mea culpa.


----------



## BlackAcetal (15. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Was würdet ihr denn machen?


----------



## Cleriker (15. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ist die Frage an jeden gestellt, oder an eine bestimmte Seite? 

DerLachs,
wie stellst du dir das denn vor? Sollen sämtliche Bürger des Landes gleichzeitig fliehen?


----------



## BlackAcetal (15. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ja ich möcht wenn möglich von allen wissen, was sie anstelle von den Flüchtlingen tun würden über die wir gerade diskutieren.


----------



## Cleriker (15. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Na ich würde erstmal versuchen meine Frau und meine beiden Töchter in Sicherheit zu bringen. 
Hätte ich diese nicht, oder wüsste sie sind auch wirklich gerettet, würde ich bleiben und mein möglichstes tun um die zu unterstützen, die meine Heimat versuchen zu retten.

Meine größte Sorge wäre, was beispielsweise auf so einem Schiff, oder in einem Lager mit ihnen passieren könnte. An der Stelle die Überlegung in eines der Nachbarländer zu gehen, wo ich sie beschützen könnte.

Aber allein nach Europa um sie nachzuholen... das würde ich ausschließen, denke ich.

Wäre ich alleine, oder hätte alles verloren, würde ich erst recht nicht fliehen.


----------



## DerLachs (15. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Was würdet ihr denn machen?


Falls das an mich ging: Keine Ahnung. Ich denke, in so eine Extremsituation kann man sich vorher nicht reinversetzen, von daher wäre meine Antwort eher fragwürdig.


@ Cleriker
Wer kämpfen kann und will, soll dies tun. Aber das kann man von Zivilisten nicht verlangen. Näheres kann ich gerne per PN erläutern.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Letztlich muss man selbst betroffen sein um eine Aussage zu treffen. Generell würde doch jeder zuerst den Weg des geringsten Widerstandes wählen so lange er nicht in eine Ecke gedrängt wird.


----------



## Cleriker (15. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Nein, das denke ich wirklich nicht. Dazu kenne ich mich zu gut und so wurde ich auch nicht erzogen.

Ich bin eher so einer, der lieber gegen den Strom schwimmt, auch wenn's unangenehm wird. Vorausgesetzt natürlich, dass ich es auch für das richtige halte.


----------



## Sparanus (15. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Wenn jemand kämpft um mein Leben zu schützen habe ich nicht das Recht zu fliehen.


----------



## Tactac90 (15. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Nur mal so zum Vergleich, wie unproblematisch die Flüchtlinge größtenteils eigentlich sind:

Wir haben hier seit Jahren enorme Probleme mit Bulgaren bzw. Rumänern. Diese fahren mit ihren Sprintern Tag und Nacht durch die Stadt, auf der Suche nach Beute. Hier verschwinden Fahrräder in Massen, uns wurden schon 2 verschloßene Fahrräder geklaut, neben mehreren Anderen von Nachbarn. Es wurde  beobachtet wie morgens gegen 3-4 Uhr ein weißer Sprinter auf den Hof fuhr und dort parkte.

Ein paar Stunden später waren mehrere Fahrräder weg. Solche Sprinter wurden schon paar mal durch die Polizei entdeckt.

Erst gestern haben sie einem neuen Fahrzeug auf dem Parkplatz die Felgen geklaut und das Fahrzeug auf Steinen aufgebockt hinterlassen. 

Die Bulgaren sind bekannt dafür des Öfteren Frauen zu belästigen, 2012 haben 3 Bulgaren versucht bzw. sollen sogar eine 19 Jährige vergewaltigt haben.

Etc. Pp.

Meine Verlobte ist hier geboren und hier aufgewachsen, sie selbst konnte früher Nachts nach Hause laufen, ohne sich vor irgendwem fürchten zu müssen. Mittlerweile traut sie sich bei Dunkelheit alleine schon kaum mehr auf die Straße.

Wie man solch ein Gesindel in die EU aufnehmen kann ist mir schleierhaft. Das sind Probleme vor denen ich mich ernsthaft fürchte, nicht vor irgendwelchen Flüchtlingen die einfach nur auf ein besseres Leben hoffen.


----------



## meik19081999 (15. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Tactac90 schrieb:


> Nur mal so zum Vergleich, wie unproblematisch die Flüchtlinge größtenteils eigentlich sind:
> 
> Wir haben hier seit Jahren enorme Probleme mit Bulgaren bzw. Rumänern. Diese fahren mit ihren Sprintern Tag und Nacht durch die Stadt, auf der Suche nach Beute. Hier verschwinden Fahrräder in Massen, uns wurden schon 2 verschloßene Fahrräder geklaut, neben mehreren Anderen von Nachbarn. Es wurde  beobachtet wie morgens gegen 3-4 Uhr ein weißer Sprinter auf den Hof fuhr und dort parkte.
> 
> ...



Hey,

Leider kann ich bei diesem Post nicht einfach zusehen...

Zur Lage, was für Bulgaren oft ******* in Deutschland machen:
Es sind Zigeuner usw.
Ich bin halb Bulgare, kenne viele weitere Bulgaren in Deutschland, und sehe auch oft was für 'Bulgaren' den ganzen Mist bauen.

Es sind einfach diese Leute, die schon im "Heimatland" nicht wirkliche Bulgaren sind, in andere Länder gehen und dann sagen "Hey, schaut mal, wir sind Bulgaren!"

Leider können das nicht alle wissen, aber mit Hintergrundwissen versteht man dann auch was für Bulgaren hier her kommen.


----------



## Amon (15. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Tactac90 schrieb:


> Nur mal so zum Vergleich, wie unproblematisch die Flüchtlinge größtenteils eigentlich sind:
> 
> Wir haben hier seit Jahren enorme Probleme mit Bulgaren bzw. Rumänern. Diese fahren mit ihren Sprintern Tag und Nacht durch die Stadt, auf der Suche nach Beute. Hier verschwinden Fahrräder in Massen, uns wurden schon 2 verschloßene Fahrräder geklaut, neben mehreren Anderen von Nachbarn. Es wurde  beobachtet wie morgens gegen 3-4 Uhr ein weißer Sprinter auf den Hof fuhr und dort parkte.
> 
> ...


Das kannst du doch so nicht sagen! Das  sind doch alles nur Einzelfälle!

(dieser Beitrag enthält Spuren von Sarkasmus und Ironie)


----------



## Ruptet (15. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

So ist das nunmal, die integrierten Ausländer wird man kaum bemerken, die schlechten Taten ihrer Landleute brennen sich dagegen in das Gedächtnis der Menschen.


----------



## Icedaft (15. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Meine Kollegin ist Sinti und sie hat es als Bilanzbuchhalterin wohl kaum nötig sich ihren Lebensunterhalt als Fahrraddiebin zu verdingen, nur so viel dazu...


----------



## Threshold (15. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ehrlich bei den Flüchtlingen frage ich mich was die hier wollen, fast alles Männer im wehrfähigen Alter die vor dem IS aus Syrien geflüchtet sind. Die brauchen mMn. keinen Schutz, die dürfte man direkt mal wieder zum kämpfen zurück schicken:



Einfach mal darüber nachdenken, wieso es meist junge Männer sind, die nach Europa kommen. 
Junge Männer haben die besten Chancen Jobs zu finden.
sie können dann das verdiente Geld zu ihrer Familie nach Afrika transferieren und sie so mit ernähren.
Die Familie hat alles Geld, was sie haben, zusammengelegt, damit eben einer ihrer Söhne es bis nach Europa schafft.
Die Verzweiflung muss sehr, sehr groß sein, wenn sie sowas machen. Kann ich mir natürlich nicht vorstellen, da es mir und meiner Familie sehr gut geht, aber ich kann mitfühlen, dass es vielleicht die einzige Chance für diese menschen ist, vom Elend wegzukommen.


----------



## Taonris (15. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Threshold schrieb:


> Einfach mal darüber nachdenken, wieso es meist junge Männer sind, die nach Europa kommen.
> Junge Männer haben die besten Chancen Jobs zu finden.
> sie können dann das verdiente Geld zu ihrer Familie nach Afrika transferieren und sie so mit ernähren.
> Die Familie hat alles Geld, was sie haben, zusammengelegt, damit eben einer ihrer Söhne es bis nach Europa schafft.
> Die Verzweiflung muss sehr, sehr groß sein, wenn sie sowas machen. Kann ich mir natürlich nicht vorstellen, da es mir und meiner Familie sehr gut geht, aber ich kann mitfühlen, dass es vielleicht die einzige Chance für diese menschen ist, vom Elend wegzukommen.



Ja aber wenn ich aus einem Kriegsgebiet wie Syrien fliehe kann ich nicht davon ausgehen das es meiner Frau und meinen Kindern gut geht. Deswegen würde ich eher versuchen die so schnell wie möglich zu retten.


----------



## Nightslaver (15. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



DerLachs schrieb:


> Sprach der, der einen Haufen Menschen als "Feiglinge" bezeichnet, weil sie sich für "ihr Land" keine Kugel in den Kopf jagen lassen.
> Ich stelle mal eine ganz verrückte These auf: Es gibt Menschen, die nicht so scharf darauf sind, eine Waffe auf andere Menschen zu richten und abzudrücken. Ist aber nur so eine Vermutung...



Sagte die Person die wieder Dinge reininterpretiert die da garnicht stehen. Ich habe nur geschrieben das ich diese Leute keinen Schutz brauchen und in der Lage wären zu kämpfen und ich entsprechend keine Grund für Asyl sehe.



longtom schrieb:


> Im sicheren Zuhause vorm Rechner läst sichs locker von großen  Heldentaten reden , nur wenn einem dann selber Kugeln um die Ohren  fliegen Kameraden zerfetzt auf dem Boden liegen und nach der Mama rufen  is schnell vorbei mit allem Heldenmut . Bei manchen denkt man sie haben  zu viel Battlefield gezockt oder ähnliches , nur im richtigen Leben  gibts nach dem Tod keinen neueistieg ins Spiel .



Jaja und Zuhause vorm Rechner ist es auch einfach über Menschen zu urteilen die man nicht kennt und ihnen zu unterstellen sie würden Krieg für was herrliches halten. Ich zumindest weiß was Krieg bedeutet, auch wen ich das Glück hatte bis jetzt noch selbst in keinen zu müssen, und das das es keine Galaveranstaltung ist wo man sich einen Abend lang amüsiert und dann nach Hause geht.



DerLachs schrieb:


> Sprach der, der einen Haufen Menschen als  "Feiglinge" bezeichnet, weil sie sich für "ihr Land" keine Kugel in den  Kopf jagen lassen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Threshold schrieb:


> Einfach mal darüber nachdenken, wieso es meist junge Männer sind, die nach Europa kommen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nur das es sich dabei um syrische Flüchtlinge handelt, nix Afrikaner.


----------



## Verminaard (15. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Meine Kollegin ist Sinti und sie hat es als Bilanzbuchhalterin wohl kaum nötig sich ihren Lebensunterhalt als Fahrraddiebin zu verdingen, nur so viel dazu...


Die ist eine Stufe weiter. Als Bilanzbuchhalterin kann man noch mehr abstauben wenn man es richtig und dreist anstellt!




Hoffeder Post wird nicht wirklich ernst genommen......


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Tactac90 schrieb:


> Nur mal so zum Vergleich, wie unproblematisch die Flüchtlinge größtenteils eigentlich sind:
> 
> Wir haben hier seit Jahren enorme Probleme mit ... bzw. ... . Diese fahren mit ihren Sprintern Tag und Nacht durch die Stadt, auf der Suche nach Beute. Hier verschwinden Fahrräder in Massen, uns wurden schon 2 verschloßene Fahrräder geklaut, neben mehreren Anderen von Nachbarn. Es wurde  beobachtet wie morgens gegen 3-4 Uhr ein weißer Sprinter auf den Hof fuhr und dort parkte.
> 
> ...



Ziemlich dünnes Eis, das ruft nur die Rennleitung auf den Plan die mit Urlaubsscheinen wedelt. Auch wenn es manchem schwer fällt und durch die Presse sicherlich verzerrt wird sollte man nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren.


----------



## Leob12 (15. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Unsere Vorfahren haben 1914 auch so von Heldentaten geredet und obwohl sie
> wie wir noch nie kämpfen mussten und trotzdem haben sie gekämpft als der Krieg kam.
> Warum sollte jemand der heute so redet nicht auch kämpfen, wenn es nötig ist?


Weil man damals eine romantischere Vorstellung vom Krieg hatte. Gabs ja damals seit ein paar Jährchen nicht mehr. Keiner konnte sich vorstellen was wirklich passieren würde. 
Bezahlt hat man mit unzähligen Toten, die Kriegsversehrten und Traumatisierten nicht mit eingerechnet. 



Cleriker schrieb:


> Na ganz so einfach ist es nicht! Jeder der flieht, lässt den Rest zurück. Das ist einfach so. Sollen die anderen lieber sterben, aber bitte nicht ich selbst?! Oder wie ist das zu verstehen? Wenn alle rennen, wer hält den IS dann auf? Was passiert danach, wenn der IS auch hier her kommt?
> Natürlich ist es kein schöner Gedanke, andere zu töten. Wegrennen war aber auch noch nie eine Lösung die dauerhaft funktioniert.


 
Wen lässt man denn zurück? Die Familie? Ach so, die bleibt im Haus während links und rechts davon der IS anrückt und der Mann hat die Beine in die Hand genommen und sie zurückgelassen? Willst du das sagen? 

Der IS wird nicht hierher kommen, und wenn können wir uns wehren.
Sinnlos zu sterben bewirkt gar nichts. Und genau so ein sinnloser Tod würde sie erwarten.

Bei jedem Krieg gibt es Flüchtlinge. Ein Krieg wurde noch nie dadurch entschieden, das die Leute nicht geflüchtet sind. Oder irre ich mich da? Und komm mir bitte nicht mit unseren Vorfahren die ja auch für ihr Land gekämpft haben, dafür halte ich dich zu gebildet. 



Cleriker schrieb:


> Woher nimmst du diese Dreistigkeit anderen Vorwürfe zu machen? Vor allem im Bezug darauf, dass diese anderen das ebenfalls getan haben?
> 
> Nicht jeder sorgt sich in erster Linie um seinen Kragen.
> Für andere, oder etwas höheres einstehen... Schon mal davon gehört?


 
Genau, wie die Amerikaner die im Irak die westlichen Werte verteidigt haben? Sind auch für "etwas höheres" eingestanden. Damit lässt sich auch wirklich jeder Krieg rechtfertigen. Die IS-Kämpfer stehen auch für etwas höheres ein. 



BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Was würdet ihr denn machen?


In deren Lage? Abhauen, vor allem ohne militärische Ausbildung. Ich hab nicht davon "heldenhaft" zu sterben, oder gefangen genommen zu werden wenn ich mit meiner Familie woanders unterkommen kann. 



marluk0205 schrieb:


> Ja aber wenn ich aus einem Kriegsgebiet wie Syrien fliehe kann ich nicht davon ausgehen das es meiner Frau und meinen Kindern gut geht. Deswegen würde ich eher versuchen die so schnell wie möglich zu retten.


Du kommst aus Österreich? Wenn ja, lies bitte mal ein paar recherchierte Beiträge zu dem Thema aus österreichischen Zeitungen. Du bist sicher auch so einer der sich über die reichen Flüchtlinge aufregt die ein Smartphone besitzen.
Sie flüchten, zusammen mit ihrer Familie. Die kommen vorerst in den Auffanglagern im Libanon, in der Türkei oder in Jordanien unter. Dann versuchen die Männer, in Europa um Asyl anzusuchen. 

@Verminaard
Hast du meinen Post auf Seite 104 übersehen?


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (15. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Leob12 schrieb:


> In deren Lage? Abhauen, vor allem ohne militärische Ausbildung. Ich hab nicht davon "heldenhaft" zu sterben, oder gefangen genommen zu werden wenn ich mit meiner Familie woanders unterkommen kann.
> 
> Du kommst aus Österreich? Wenn ja, lies bitte mal ein paar recherchierte Beiträge zu dem Thema aus österreichischen Zeitungen. Du bist sicher auch so einer der sich über die reichen Flüchtlinge aufregt die ein Smartphone besitzen.
> Sie flüchten, zusammen mit ihrer Familie. Die kommen vorerst in den Auffanglagern im Libanon, in der Türkei oder in Jordanien unter. Dann versuchen die Männer, in Europa um Asyl anzusuchen.


Wundert mich nicht das du flüchten würdest, du würdest wahrscheinlich dann einfach die Patrioten die du vorher als Nazis bezeichnet hast für dich kämpfen lassen wie viele Linke aber auch Möchtegernpatrioten die den Nationalstolz nur bei einer WM oder EM zeigen.

Wo sind da Familien ? Das sind maximal 5% Frauen und Kinder...
Oder hast du andere Bilder aus Traiskirchen ?


----------



## Taonris (15. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Du kommst aus Österreich? Wenn ja, lies bitte mal ein paar recherchierte Beiträge zu dem Thema aus österreichischen Zeitungen. Du bist sicher auch so einer der sich über die reichen Flüchtlinge aufregt die ein Smartphone besitzen.
> Sie flüchten, zusammen mit ihrer Familie. Die kommen vorerst in den Auffanglagern im Libanon, in der Türkei oder in Jordanien unter. Dann versuchen die Männer, in Europa um Asyl anzusuchen.



Was soll ich da lesen? Masseneinwanderung ist keine Lösung. Gerade in Österreich sind wir total überfordert mit den Flüchtlingen. Das Problem sollte an der Wurzel bekämpft werden, mit ordentlichen Militärschlägen ggn den IS. Die Amis die verantwortlich für die Unruhe im Nahen Osten sind haben doch hunderte Jets. Aber die Türken und Amis sind gerade damit beschäftigt Zivilisten und Kurden abzuschlachten und niederzubomben.


----------



## Leob12 (15. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



marluk0205 schrieb:


> Was soll ich da lesen? Masseneinwanderung ist keine Lösung. Gerade in Österreich sind wir total überfordert mit den Flüchtlingen. Das Problem sollte an der Wurzel bekämpft werden, mit ordentlichen Militärschlägen ggn den IS. Die Amis die verantwortlich für die Unruhe im Nahen Osten sind haben doch hunderte Jets. Aber die Türken und Amis sind gerade damit beschäftigt Zivilisten und Kurden abzuschlachten und niederzubomben.



Lies das um dich zu bilden, diese leere Floskeln, die direkt von der FPÖ kommen können nerven. Wir sind überfordert, ja, das liegt nicht an der Anzahl der Flüchtlinge sondern am Förderalismus. Fast jeder Bürgermeister wehrt sich gegen Flüchtlinge. "Helft ihnen, ja, sind wir dafür, aber bitte nicht bei uns!". Heuchlerisch und beschämend, ganz einfach. 
Den IS wirst du nicht besiegen indem du einmarschierst. Auch du scheinst keine Ahnung von Zeitgeschichte zu haben wie es aussieht. Afghanistan sagt dir vielleicht was? Oder Vietnam? Da haben die Amerikaner auch alles niedergebombt, weit mehr Gegner getötet als umgekehrt und trotzdem haben sie verloren. Du wirst dort keinen Frieden mit Bomben bringen, im Gegenteil, der IS wird dadurch noch mehr Zulauf bekommen weil sie sich wunderbar zu Märtyrern hochstilisieren können. Außerdem haben die Amerikaner kein Interesse an einem neuen Krieg. Aus vielen Gründen, die du vermutlich selbst kennst.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Wo sind da Familien ? Das sind maximal 5% Frauen und Kinder...
> Oder hast du andere Bilder aus Traiskirchen ?


Nachgezählt oder sogar alle Bilder ausgewertet? Man findet so keine Infos über die Verteilung


----------



## Tactac90 (15. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ziemlich dünnes Eis, das ruft nur die Rennleitung auf den Plan die mit Urlaubsscheinen wedelt. Auch wenn es manchem schwer fällt und durch die Presse sicherlich verzerrt wird sollte man nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren.



Hast recht, hätte ich deutlich besser formulieren können.

Natürlich sind auch nicht alle so, aber besonders die, die erst mit "Eröffnung" der Grenzen rübergekommen sind, fallen durch sowas auf.

Zu pauschalisieren und zu sagen dass jeder einzelne aus dem Volk kriminell ist, ist grundlegend falsch. Muss mich dafür in höchster Form entschuldigen.

Aber es gibt halt Teile die die offensichtlich dazu neigen.

Das wird bei den Flüchtlingen genauso sein. Viele werden sich gut verhalten und nicht weiter auffallen, einige werden dies nicht können/ wollen. Genauso wie es Deutsche gibt die bis heute nicht Mensch sein wollen.


----------



## Taonris (15. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Lies das um dich zu bilden, diese leere Floskeln, die direkt von der FPÖ kommen können nerven. Wir sind überfordert, ja, das liegt nicht an der Anzahl der Flüchtlinge sondern am Förderalismus. Fast jeder Bürgermeister wehrt sich gegen Flüchtlinge. "Helft ihnen, ja, sind wir dafür, aber bitte nicht bei uns!". Heuchlerisch und beschämend, ganz einfach.
> Den IS wirst du nicht besiegen indem du einmarschierst. Auch du scheinst keine Ahnung von Zeitgeschichte zu haben wie es aussieht. Afghanistan sagt dir vielleicht was? Oder Vietnam? Da haben die Amerikaner auch alles niedergebombt, weit mehr Gegner getötet als umgekehrt und trotzdem haben sie verloren. Du wirst dort keinen Frieden mit Bomben bringen, im Gegenteil, der IS wird dadurch noch mehr Zulauf bekommen weil sie sich wunderbar zu Märtyrern hochstilisieren können. Außerdem haben die Amerikaner kein Interesse an einem neuen Krieg. Aus vielen Gründen, die du vermutlich selbst kennst.



Ich verachte die FPÖ und auch von Zeitgeschichte brauchst du mir nichts zu erzählen. Nur ist es eine Tatsache das die Amerikaner den Nahen Osten über Jahre hinweg destabilisiert haben.

Die Türken bomben doch gerade auch alles nieder.


----------



## 10Kstream (15. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Jetzt kommt der nächste (nach Schweiger) ekelhafte Gutmenschzombie aus seinem Loch gekrochen. Campino alias Andreas Frege von den Toten Hosen .


> Das Dilemma ist halt, dass es wirklich Rassisten und Fremdenhasser gibt. Und tatsächlich müllen die die Kommentarspalten zu.
> Insofern fühlt sich der Campino tatsächlich wichtig und auf der richtigen Seite.
> Diese Leute kommen nicht auf die Idee, nach den Ursachen zu fragen.
> Aber sie alle hätten genug Zeit, mal ein gutes Buch zu lesen.
> ...


quelle: https://www.facebook.com/oliver.janich.5/posts/857806190976212
quelle: FlÃ¼chtlinge - Campino ruft zum Widerstand gegen AuslÃ¤nderhass auf - Stars & Promis - Berliner Morgenpost

Auch dazu mal den Bruder im Auge behalten von Beruf Rechtsverdreher. Bestimmt auch ein Gutmensch. Der ist Insolvenzverwalter bei Lehman Brothers und will sage und schreibe 834 Millionen als Entschädigung haben. Ja, ihr habt richtig gehört *834 Millionen*. Soviel zu Familie Frege. Würde mich nicht wundern wenn der auch noch in die Asylantendebatte mit einsteigt wenn sich damit viel verdienen lässt. Mit viel meine ich im Millionen bereicht.
quelle: FlÃ¼chtlinge - Campino ruft zum Widerstand gegen AuslÃ¤nderhass auf - Stars & Promis - Berliner Morgenpost


----------



## Icedaft (15. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Was hat Geschäftssinn mit einer Pro-Ausländer/Migrationseinstellung zu tun?


----------



## Tactac90 (15. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



marluk0205 schrieb:


> Ich verachte die FPÖ und auch von Zeitgeschichte brauchst du mir nichts zu erzählen. Nur ist es eine Tatsache das die Amerikaner den Nahen Osten über Jahre hinweg destabilisiert haben.
> 
> Die Türken bomben doch gerade auch alles nieder.



Die Türkei schaufelt sich derzeit ihr eigenes Grab. Es scheint als wäre das ganze Land in Kriegsstimmung "Tod den Terroristen und Verrätern" (Kurden), das wird noch ein ganz böses Echo geben.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Man muss die nicht mögen aber hier kann man sich auch angemessen ausdrücken.


> Campino alias Andreas Frege von den Toten Hosen .


Kenne ich, der erfreut jedes Wochenende Millionen von Senioren im Musikantenstadel mit seiner " heile Welt Musik "


----------



## Threshold (15. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



marluk0205 schrieb:


> Ja aber wenn ich aus einem Kriegsgebiet wie Syrien fliehe kann ich nicht davon ausgehen das es meiner Frau und meinen Kindern gut geht. Deswegen würde ich eher versuchen die so schnell wie möglich zu retten.





Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nur das es sich dabei um syrische Flüchtlinge handelt, nix Afrikaner.



Ich bezog mich da nur auf Flüchtlinge aus afrikanischen Staaten. 

Die meisten Syrien Flüchtlinge leben in angrenzenden Staaten.
Der Libanon hat fast so viele Flüchtlinge ausgenommen, wie er Einwohner hat.
Ich will Deutschland mal sehen, wenn hier 60 Millionen Flüchtlinge reinkommen.
Aber es wird ja schon wegen ein paar Tausend gemeckert.


----------



## BlackAcetal (15. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ich denke, wenn man weiß gegen wen man kämpft dann kann man sich besser entscheiden. Ich glaube viele würden lieber gegen jemanden kämpfen der dich erschießt als gegen jemand der dir den Kopf abhackt oder dich abschticht.
Aber es ist immer schwer zu sagen was man machen würde denn wie oft haben wir uns doch für etwas anderes entschieden als für das, was wir uns vorgenommen haben.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (15. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Den IS wirst du nicht besiegen indem du einmarschierst. Auch du scheinst keine Ahnung von Zeitgeschichte zu haben wie es aussieht. Afghanistan sagt dir vielleicht was? Oder Vietnam? Da haben die Amerikaner auch alles niedergebombt, weit mehr Gegner getötet als umgekehrt und trotzdem haben sie verloren. Du wirst dort keinen Frieden mit Bomben bringen, im Gegenteil, der IS wird dadurch noch mehr Zulauf bekommen weil sie sich wunderbar zu Märtyrern hochstilisieren können. Außerdem haben die Amerikaner kein Interesse an einem neuen Krieg. Aus vielen Gründen, die du vermutlich selbst kennst.


Wenn Leute wie Jeb Bush oder Trump Präsident werden, dann sehe ich schon den nächsten Krieg der Amis kommen.


----------



## Leob12 (15. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



marluk0205 schrieb:


> Ich verachte die FPÖ und auch von Zeitgeschichte brauchst du mir nichts zu erzählen. Nur ist es eine Tatsache das die Amerikaner den Nahen Osten über Jahre hinweg destabilisiert haben.
> 
> Die Türken bomben doch gerade auch alles nieder.



Klar haben die Amis (und alle anderen die ihnen in  den Irak gefolgt sind, und da waren viele Europäer dabei) die Region da destabilisiert. Und du glaubst ein offener Krieg würde da etwas lösen? 
Die Bevölkerung im Nordirak hat unter dem US-hörigen Regime im Irak gelitten, glaubst du die Sunniten wären froh über einen erneuten Einmarsch nachdem sie jahrelang unterdrückt wurden? Eine militärische Intervention führt zu noch mehr Flüchtlingen, kostet Unsummen an Geld und auch sehr viele Menschenleben. 
Die USA wird sicher keine Soldaten senden, die Amerikaner wollen keinen Krieg mehr, Obama keinen vor der Präsidentschaftswahl und welchen Nutzen hätte so ein Einsatz für die USA überhaupt? Diese Fragen müssten sich die Regierung gefallen lassen. Und ohne die USA funktioniert ein Einsatz nicht, mal ganz davon abgesehen das die Europäer auch keinen Krieg wollen.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (15. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Klar haben die Amis (und alle anderen die ihnen in  den Irak gefolgt sind, und da waren viele Europäer dabei) die Region da destabilisiert. Und du glaubst ein offener Krieg würde da etwas lösen?
> Die Bevölkerung im Nordirak hat unter dem US-hörigen Regime im Irak gelitten, glaubst du die Sunniten wären froh über einen erneuten Einmarsch nachdem sie jahrelang unterdrückt wurden? Eine militärische Intervention führt zu noch mehr Flüchtlingen, kostet Unsummen an Geld und auch sehr viele Menschenleben.
> Die USA wird sicher keine Soldaten senden, die Amerikaner wollen keinen Krieg mehr, Obama keinen vor der Präsidentschaftswahl und welchen Nutzen hätte so ein Einsatz für die USA überhaupt? Diese Fragen müssten sich die Regierung gefallen lassen. Und ohne die USA funktioniert ein Einsatz nicht, mal ganz davon abgesehen das die Europäer auch keinen Krieg wollen.


Der Irak hat Rohstoffe an denen die Amis interessiert sein könnten, und außerdem spielen sie gerne Weltpolizei.


----------



## Kaaruzo (15. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Nur das die USA von den Rohstoffen nicht viel gesehen haben. Aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht wurde dieser Krieg aber auch nicht geführt. Das war ein geostrategischer Krieg.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (15. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nur das die USA von den Rohstoffen nicht viel gesehen haben. Aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht wurde dieser Krieg aber auch nicht geführt. Das war ein geostrategischer Krieg.


So oder so wird sich der Orient für mindestens 30 Jahre im Kriegszustand befinden. Ich rechne in den nächsten 5 Jahren mit einem Krieg zwischen der Türkei und einem Kurdenstaat sowie mit einem Krieg zwischen dem Iran und Saudi-Arabien also Suniten gegen Schiiten. Letztere befinden sich schon in einem Stellvertreterkrieg im Jemen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (15. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Und nach dem man dem Iran ja jetzt auch den Bau der Bombe erlaubt, wird es sowieso zu einem Krieg kommen.

Schlimm genug. Mir tut Israel leid, die sind nur von Spinnern umgeben.


----------



## Leob12 (15. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Der Irak hat Rohstoffe an denen die Amis interessiert sein könnten, und außerdem spielen sie gerne Weltpolizei.


Der Irak hat auch im Süden Rohstoffe, da hat sich der Westen lange genug bedient. Zumal die USA durch Schiefergas nicht mehr so stark von den Erdölstaaten abhängig sind. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nur das die USA von den Rohstoffen nicht viel gesehen haben. Aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht wurde dieser Krieg aber auch nicht geführt. Das war ein geostrategischer Krieg.


Doch, der Krieg wurde sehr wohl auch mit wirtschaftlichen Hintergedanken geführt. Profitiert haben sie wirtschaftlich, vor allem US-Firmen, und auch einige europäische die Zusagen für Erdölförderung etc bekommen haben. 
Deutlich wird es wenn man sieht, welches Ministerium als einziges von der Amerikanern eingenommen und beschützt wurde, 3x darfst du raten, richtig, das Erdölministerium. Alle anderen wurden ihrem Schicksal überlassen, wie das Ministerium für landwirtschaftliche Bewässerung, welches eigentlich wichtig für die Bevölkerung gewesen wäre. 
Das Land selbst wurde im Prinzip geplündert, ausländische Firmen durften sich bedienen, auf einem Schlag war das eher isolierte Land, dessen Firmen durch jahrelange Embargos geschwächt waren, dem Neoliberalismus völlig ausgeliefert. Die irakische Bevölkerung hatte selbstverständlich nichts davon. 

Ein interessantes Buch zu dem Thema: Ein Staat zerfällt, herausgegeben von Tyma Kraitt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (15. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Doch, der Krieg wurde sehr wohl auch mit wirtschaftlichen Hintergedanken geführt. Profitiert haben sie wirtschaftlich, vor allem US-Firmen, und auch einige europäische die Zusagen für Erdölförderung etc bekommen haben.
> Deutlich wird es wenn man sieht, welches Ministerium als einziges von der Amerikanern eingenommen und beschützt wurde, 3x darfst du raten, richtig, das Erdölministerium. Alle anderen wurden ihrem Schicksal überlassen, wie das Ministerium für landwirtschaftliche Bewässerung, welches eigentlich wichtig für die Bevölkerung gewesen wäre.
> Das Land selbst wurde im Prinzip geplündert, ausländische Firmen durften sich bedienen, auf einem Schlag war das eher isolierte Land, dessen Firmen durch jahrelange Embargos geschwächt waren, dem Neoliberalismus völlig ausgeliefert. Die irakische Bevölkerung hatte selbstverständlich nichts davon.
> 
> Ein interessantes Buch zu dem Thema: Ein Staat zerfällt, herausgegeben von Tyma Kraitt.



So gerne ich auch die USA für diesen völkerrechtswidrigen Krieg kritisiere, aber vom Öl haben sie kaum etwas gesehen.

Wer wirklich am Irak-Krieg verdient hat - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Petroindustire: US-Amerikaner profitieren nicht vom Irak-Öl - DIE WELT

Wie gesagt, dieser Krieg wurde unter geostrategischen Gesichtspunkten geführt. Auf Öl sind die USA aus dem Irak doch gar nicht angewiesen. Saudi-Arabien ist doch ein williger Verbündeter der USA.

Aber wir driften ab..., zurück zum Thema würde ich sagen.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (15. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Da ich jetzt wohl schlecht über 130 Seiten lesen kann, schreibe ich mal was zu einem Thema, was ich aus der Überschrift entnehmen kann.

Vorab: Ich bin ganz klar radikal pro Asyl für politisch und oder religiös Verfolgte, sowie für Kriegsflüchtlinge. Hauptsächlich habe ich mich auf die Opfer des Islamischen Staates fixiert.



Spoiler



Ich bin mit dem Thema des IS seit Anfang 2014 sehr gut vertraut und weiß genau, was dort abgeht, da ich auch je nach Ansicht "persönliche Differenzen" mit dieser Organisation habe.

Ich kann ABSOLUT nicht verstehen, wie man gegen Flüchtlinge sein kann. Es sind keine Menschen 2. Klasse, es könnte dein Bruder sein.
Diese Menschen haben im Irak und in Syrien gelebt, wie wir, bis sich eine sunnitische Terror-Organisation bildete, welche dort auf gut deutsch gesagt, alles umholzt, was nicht sunnitischen Glaubens ist.

Ich verfolge die Szene dort mit durch
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Median-Empire-MC/264628470253656?ref=ts&fref=ts
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Hans-Schneider-YPG/332557953610150?ref=ts&fref=ts
https://www.facebook.com/tigersun88?ref=ts&fref=ts
https://www.facebook.com/TobiasHuchSeite?ref=ts&fref=ts
https://www.facebook.com/JuergenTodenhoefer?ref=ts&fref=ts
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Median-Empire-MC/264628470253656?ref=ts&fref=ts
https://www.facebook.com/135army?ref=ts&fref=ts

Wie der IS entstanden ist, sollte jeder Wissen. Ich werde es nicht schreiben, weil ich schon einmal wegen einer angeblichen Verschwörungstheorie zitierend ermahnt wurde. 

Fakt ist aber, dass wir Deutschen dort 400 IS-Anhänger haben, welche zum Teil aus dem LIES!-Team stammen, welches vom Verfassungsschutz beobachtet wird und sich in der Vergangenheit mehrfach pro Gottesstaat geäußert hat und mit diesem auch assoziiert.

(Man beachte Denis Cusperts Organisation "Millatu Ibrahim", welches mit dem LIES!-Team kooperierte)

Ein paar Kämpfer wären z.B. Valdet Gashi (wahrsch. tot), Denis Cuspert, Silvio K. (tot), Christian E.* etc.

*Interview mit Christian E. geführt von Jürgen Todenhöfer
https://video-fra3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/h...=743f97309472984da80bcd6f2324a8b7&oe=55CF66C9

All das muss man wissen, um sich mit den Flüchtlingen aus den Levanten und Syrien auseinanderzusetzen.
Man muss deren Situation kennen, um sich ein Urteil zu bilden.

Der Großteil meines Freundeskreises besteht aus Migranten. Davon sind nochmal ein kleiner Teil Personen mit Flüchtlingshintergrund.
Daher fällt es mir schwer, Fremdenhass zu verstehen, weil ich es nicht anders kenne.

Deutschland liefert Waffen an NATO-Länder, wie z.B. die Türkei, welche im Konflikt mit der PKK steht, jedoch vor 2 Wochen kurdische Einheiten (YPG, Peschmerga) und kurdische Dörfer angreifte. Das ist schon 1 großer Punkt für mich, Flüchtlinge aufnehmen zu müssen: Wir sind indirekt Mörder und ernten Opfer, solange die Türkei (welche vermutlich mit dem IS gemeinsam gegen die Kurden vorgehen will) ein NATO-Mitglied ist.

Die deutsche Bundeswehr trainiert die Kurden und kämpft mit ihnen.
Der deutsche YPG-Kämpfer Hans Schneider veröffentlichte folgendes Bild:
https://scontent-fra3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=70abbc172387551cc8e6cee2c03b67d2&oe=564764BE
Deutschland steht also sehr eng mit den Kurden und somit indirekt mit dem IS und deren Opfer zusammen.

Wir haben in Deutschland sehr viele Flüchtlingslager, welche zum Teil auch von Fremdenfeinden attackiert wurden, was auch jeder weiß und was sehr traurig ist, da Menschen in Lebensgefahr waren.

Was Flüchtlingsgegner meist nicht verstehen ist, dass es weltweit von 7.238.000.000 Menschen 50.000.000 Flüchtlinge gibt.
Das entspricht etwa 0,69%.
Davon sind 25.000.000 Kinder.
Die EU hat 500.000 Flüchtlinge aufgenommen.
Deutschland nahm von diesen 500.000 Flüchtlingen insgesamt 170.000 auf.

Das heißt, wir haben 0,34% aller Flüchtlinge aufgenommen. Unsere Einwohner bestehen also zu 0,21% aus Flüchtlingen.
Das reicht den Rechtsradikalen aber, um zu sagen, dass jeder Flüchtling ein Schmarotzer ist und wir zu viele von denen im Land haben. 

Das war es erstmal zu meinem Beitritt in diesen Thread, denn sonst wäre mein Post länger als die Bibel.


----------



## Sparanus (15. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Wir Deutschen sind zu 0% daran Schuld und unsere Hilfe für die Kurden ist ein Mittel gegen den IS.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (15. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Wir Deutschen sind zu 0% daran Schuld und unsere Hilfe für die Kurden ist ein Mittel gegen den IS.


Aber mit unseren Waffen werden Menschen getötet ... Und nicht immer nur der Feind.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (15. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Aber mit unseren Waffen werden Menschen getötet ... Und nicht immer nur der Feind.


Ich sehe die Terroristen vom IS nicht als Menschen an...

Und zu deinen vorherigen Post, ja es sind schon zu viele Flüchtlinge in Deutschland bzw. ganz Europa. 
Es ist nicht unsere Schuld wenn der Islam durch seine zahlreichen Richtungen die Region destabilisiert und somit Bürgerkriege auslöst.
Und Leute wie Jürgen Toddenhöfer die finden das man mit den Terroristen reden sollte, kann ich nicht ernst nehmen, sorry.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (15. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> ja es sind schon zu viele Flüchtlinge in Deutschland bzw. ganz Europa.


Was hast du denn gegen Flüchtlinge? 

Würden hier plötzlich 170.000 Deutsche mehr wohnen, würde niemand etwas sagen.
Kommen aber 170.000 Menschen hier her, die in  ihrem Land abeknallt werden, dann geht man mit Fackeln auf die Straße, zündet Flüchtlingsunterkünfte an, dreht ein Interview in Freital, wo den Flüchtlingen unterstellt wird, sie würden hier Urlaub machen.

Wenn du jetzt kommst mit: "Wir haben hier Renter, die Hilfe brauchen und Arbeitslose auch."

Hartz IV-Familie mit 2 Kindern: 2000€ pro Monat + bekommt viel vom Staat bezahlt, wohnt in einer Wohnung
Rente: Variiert; wird vom Staat gezahlt, Rentner müssen alles selber bezahlen, lebt in einer Unterkunft
Flüchtlingsfamilie: 500€ pro Monat (Geld kommt aus der  EU), lebt mit 20 Mann auf einem Zimmer, teilt sich mit 20 Mann ein Badezimmer

Und der Islam ist an nichts schuld.
Der Koran wurde vor 1400 Jahren in einer Zeit des "Krieges" überliefert. Wenn dort also drin steht: "Tötet alle Christen!" Ist das auf die Christen von vor 1400 Jahren bezogen.  Das verstehen diese ganzen Saftsäcke aber nicht ^^
Somit kann der Islam nichts für seine teils verbl0edeten Anhänger.


----------



## Sparanus (15. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Aber mit unseren Waffen werden Menschen getötet ... Und nicht immer nur der Feind.



Macht es einen Unterschied? 
Die haben Waffen von überall ich hab sogar gesehen wie die leFH18 und Stg44 hatten und auch massenhaft russische Waffen.


----------



## Leob12 (15. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Wir Deutschen sind zu 0% daran Schuld und unsere Hilfe für die Kurden ist ein Mittel gegen den IS.



Genau, bis sie in die Hände von Islamisten kommen^^


----------



## Amon (15. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Is doch immer schön wenn man Feuer mit Feuer bekämpft.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (15. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Macht es einen Unterschied?
> Die haben Waffen von überall ich hab sogar gesehen wie die leFH18 und Stg44 hatten und auch massenhaft russische Waffen.


"Ich habe jemanden umgefahren? Ach, ist egal. Das ist einem anderen auch passiert." 

Zu den Waffen:
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peschmerga#Ausr.C3.BCstung
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Volksverteidigungseinheiten#Kampfweise_und_Ausr.C3.BCstung
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Irakische_Streitkräfte#Ausr.C3.BCstung
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freie_Syrische_Armee#Bewaffnung (Ob man die FSA zu den Kurden zählen kann, bleibt euch überlassen.)

Natürlich sollte jedes Land, was da direkt und indirekt dort kämpft, Flüchtlinge aufnehmen, aber ich rede von deutschen Flüchtlingen. Da interessiert mich erstmal nicht, was Amerika macht.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Genau, bis sie in die Hände von Islamisten kommen^^


Bevor die Frage kommt, warum der IS NATO-Waffen besitzt:

Als der IS mit 300 Mann Mossul angreifte, welches rund 30.000 irakische Soldaten in sich hatte, hat der IS durch die Boxen aller Moscheen den IS angekündigt.

Wenn du jetzt in einer Stadt bist und hörst von jeder Ecke, dass der IS kommt, du aber nicht weißt, wie viele. Dann haust du besser ab. Blöd nur, dass Mossul das größte irakische Militär-Lager hatte und dort unzählige Ausrüstungen gelagert wurden, die sich der IS schnappte.


----------



## Sparanus (15. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Das ist was vollkommen anderes, dein Vergleich ist lächerlich.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (15. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Bevor die Frage kommt, warum der IS NATO-Waffen besitzt:
> 
> Als der IS mit 300 Mann Mossul angreifte, welches rund 30.000 irakische Soldaten in sich hatte, hat der IS durch die Boxen aller Moscheen den IS angekündigt.
> 
> Wenn du jetzt in einer Stadt bist und hörst von jeder Ecke, dass der IS kommt, du aber nicht weißt, wie viele. Dann haust du besser ab. Blöd nur, dass Mossul das größte irakische Militär-Lager hatte und dort unzählige Ausrüstungen gelagert wurden, die sich der IS schnappte.


Nur blöd das die irakische Armee feige geflüchtet ist die die Bevölkerung im Stich gelassen hat.
Sie hätten wenigstens die Taktik der verbrannten Erde bei ihrer Ausrüstung anwenden können, welche man in der Grundausbildung jeder modernen Armee lernen müsste.


----------



## Sparanus (15. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ich weiß noch wie Chris Kyle (American Sniper) sich über diese Typen aufgeregt hat weil sie zu nichts nutze waren und mehr ein Hindernis waren.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (15. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Was hast du denn gegen Flüchtlinge?
> 
> Würden hier plötzlich 170.000 Deutsche mehr wohnen, würde niemand etwas sagen.
> Kommen aber 170.000 Menschen hier her, die in  ihrem Land abeknallt werden, dann geht man mit Fackeln auf die Straße, zündet Flüchtlingsunterkünfte an, dreht ein Interview in Freital, wo den Flüchtlingen unterstellt wird, sie würden hier Urlaub machen.
> ...


Klar, komm wieder damit mit an dass es natürlich nichts mit dem Islam zu tun hatte.... Das ist eine der Folgen davon wenn man früh mit Muslimen aufwächst und sich von denen damit einlullen lässt, nachdem sie selber von ihren Eltern damit eingelullt wurden.

In Sachsen gibt es einige Vietnamesen und Russen, die aber sehr selten Probleme machen und sogar als Deutsch angesehen werden. Allein in meiner Heimatstadt, gab es im Asylantenheim schon 2 Brandstiftungen, eine Messerstecherei (Pakistaner stach Inder ab) , eine Schlägerei und einen Mord an einem Deutschen. Die Täter stammten immer aus muslimischen Ländern wie Pakistan, Lybien, Marokko und Bosnien.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (15. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Nur blöd das die irakische Armee feige geflüchtet ist die die Bevölkerung im Stich gelassen hat.
> Sie hätten wenigstens die Taktik der verbrannten Erde bei ihrer Ausrüstung anwenden können, welche man in der Grundausbildung jeder modernen Armee lernen müsste.





Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich weiß noch wie Chris Kyle (American Sniper) sich über diese Typen aufgeregt hat weil sie zu nichts nutze waren und mehr ein Hindernis waren.


Die irakische Armee und die Kurden hatten ja keine derartige Kampferfahrung. Sie waren den Häuserkampf gewohnt. Der IS wurde ja von den USA trainiert. Die USA haben Soldaten trainiert, welche gegen Assad kämpfen sollten, die jedoch leider zum IS übertraten. Der Irak hat keine nennenswerte Chance gegen Soldaten, mit einem derartigen Training.

Erst durch Deutschland haben sie gelernt, wie man verwundete am besten versorgt etc. Dazu gibt es zahlreiche Dokus.
Vielleicht kennt ja jemand von euch die Shesho-Familie aus dem Fernsehen.
Das sind Deutsch-Kurden, die eine "eigene" kleine Jeziden-Armee anführen
Islamischer Staat: Mann aus Bad Oeynhausen führt Bürgerwehr an - SPIEGEL ONLINE 

Die haben auch gesagt, dass Deutschland eine sehr große Hilfe für den Kampf gegen den IS ist.



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> eine Messerstecherei (Pakistaner stach Inder ab) , eine Schlägerei und einen Mord an einem Deutschen. Die Täter stammten immer aus muslimischen Ländern wie Pakistan, Lybien, Marokko und Bosnien.


Bei uns wurde vor 2 Wochen ein Asylbewerber, welcher um sich stach von der Polizei erschossen.
Die Polizisten waren wahrscheinlich Christen. Oh Gott, die Bibel ist jetzt Schuld daran.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (15. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Bei uns wurde vor 2 Wochen ein Asylbewerber, welcher um sich stach von der Polizei erschossen.
> Die Polizisten waren wahrscheinlich Christen. Oh Gott, die Bibel ist jetzt Schuld daran.


Nein, wer Polizisten bedroht oder eine Gefahr für die Bevölkerung ist der brauch sich nicht wundern wenn er abgeknallt wird.
Und der IS wurde von den Amis ausgebildet ? Wo hast du das denn her ? Von der Moschee in Bonn, oder was ?


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (15. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Und der IS wurde von den Amis ausgebildet ? Wo hast du das denn her ? Von der Moschee in Bonn, oder was ?


Dann habe ich das blöd geschrieben. Die USA haben syrische Soldaten trainiert, welche gegen Assad kämpften.
Diese sind jedoch irgendwann zum IS übergetreten. Das heißt, dass der IS sehr gut ausgebildet ist.

Und hier zum erschossenen Flüchtling: Bonn: Polizei schießt auf Flüchtling | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Und hier zum erschossenen Flüchtling:


Es soll aber nicht mit einem weißen Hemd bekleidet sein und auf einem weichem Flokati in ein gartentorähnliches Musikinstrument greifen. Wenn jemand mit Messern bewaffnet auf einem zustürmt und ich einen Püsterich habe dann würde ich dem schon eine Bleiprobe zukommen lassen, bevor die Ansichtskarte aus Solingen mir eine neue Körperöffnung zaubert.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (15. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Und hier zum erschossenen Flüchtling: Bonn: Polizei schießt auf Flüchtling | ZEIT ONLINE


Der ist selber Schuld. 
Das passiert halt wenn man einen bewaffneten Beamten attackiert.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (15. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Der ist selber Schuld.
> Das passiert halt wenn man einen bewaffneten Beamten attackiert.


Die Meinung teile ich auch. Ich wollte es nur noch mal als Zusatz hier für bringen:


xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Bei uns wurde vor 2 Wochen ein Asylbewerber, welcher um sich stach von der Polizei erschossen.
> Die Polizisten waren wahrscheinlich Christen. Oh Gott, die Bibel ist jetzt Schuld daran.


----------



## Leob12 (15. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Nur blöd das die irakische Armee feige geflüchtet ist die die Bevölkerung im Stich gelassen hat.
> Sie hätten wenigstens die Taktik der verbrannten Erde bei ihrer Ausrüstung anwenden können, welche man in der Grundausbildung jeder modernen Armee lernen müsste.



Die irakische Armee hätte die Amerikaner nie aufhalten können, dafür war das Gerät zu alt, die Leute nicht mehr gut ausgebildet und überhaupt waren die Amerikaner in allen Belangen überlegen. 
Sie haben doch die Ölförderanlagen in Brand gesetzt, letzten Endes hat auch das nichts gebracht. 

Dazu kommt das die Armee nahezu führerlos war, da höhere Offiziere schon länger übergelaufen oder ausgeschaltet worden sind. Die Bevölkerung haben sie nicht im Stich gelassen. Hätten sie sich zurückgezogen und um jeden Milimeter gekämpft wäre der Ausgang derselbe gewesen, nur hätte es wesentlich mehr zivile Opfer gegeben.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (15. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Die irakische Armee hätte die Amerikaner nie aufhalten können, dafür war das Gerät zu alt, die Leute nicht mehr gut ausgebildet und überhaupt waren die Amerikaner in allen Belangen überlegen.
> Sie haben doch die Ölförderanlagen in Brand gesetzt, letzten Endes hat auch das nichts gebracht.
> 
> Dazu kommt das die Armee nahezu führerlos war, da höhere Offiziere schon länger übergelaufen oder ausgeschaltet worden sind. Die Bevölkerung haben sie nicht im Stich gelassen. Hätten sie sich zurückgezogen und um jeden Milimeter gekämpft wäre der Ausgang derselbe gewesen, nur hätte es wesentlich mehr zivile Opfer gegeben.


Es ging darum das sie die Bevölkerung nicht vor dem IS beschützt haben (und so ihre Ausrüstung denen in ihre Hände gefallen ist), und nicht um den Irakkrieg.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (15. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Es ging darum das sie die Bevölkerung nicht vor dem IS beschützt haben (und so ihre Ausrüstung denen in ihre Hände gefallen ist), und nicht um den Irakkrieg.


Trotzdem hat Leob schon zum IS was geschrieben. Der 2. Absatz erklärt das ganz gut.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (15. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Dann sollen sie ihre Ausrüstung mindestens vernichten bevor sie feige fliehen. 
Das hätten sie doch in der Ausbildung von den Amis in den letzten Jahren lernen müssen....


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (15. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Dann sollen sie ihre Ausrüstung mindestens vernichten bevor sie feige fliehen.
> Das hätten sie doch in der Ausbildung von den Amis in den letzten Jahren lernen müssen....


Ich würde dir das Video gerne zeigen, leider finde ich es nicht mehr, da es auf facebook veröffentlicht wurde.

Von feige fliehen kann hier nicht die Rede sein und nur von jemandem kommen, der von der Materie KEINE Ahnung hat.
Der Soldat im Video hat gesagt, dass durch jeden Lautsprecher der Moscheen in Mosul der IS angekündigt wurde. Wenn du da jetzt mit deinen 30.000 Mitstreitern stehst und aus 100 Richtungen hörst, dass du gleich wahrscheinlich tot bist, weil du nicht weißt von wo der IS kommt und wie viele Kämpfer er mit sich bringt, wärst du natürlich dort geblieben und hättest natürlich Stand gehalten. Und wenn deine Munition leer ist, rennst du auf die Kämpfer zu und spielst Schere-Stein-Papier 

30.000 Mann gegen 300 klingt im Nachhinein natürlich lachhaft. Es hätten aber auch 30.000 gegen 20.000 sein können. Und was sind 30.000 unerfahrene Kämpfer mit Schrottwaffen gegen 20.000 gut trainierte, kampferfahrene und keine Angst vor dem Tod habende Soldaten? Verlierer!


----------



## cryon1c (15. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Ich würde dir das Video gerne zeigen, leider finde ich es nicht mehr, da es auf facebook veröffentlicht wurde.
> 
> Von feige fliehen kann hier nicht die Rede sein und nur von jemandem kommen, der von der Materie KEINE Ahnung hat.
> Der Soldat im Video hat gesagt, dass durch jeden Lautsprecher der Moscheen in Mosul der IS angekündigt wurde. Wenn du da jetzt mit deinen 30.000 Mitstreitern stehst und aus 100 Richtungen hörst, dass du gleich wahrscheinlich tot bist, weil du nicht weißt von wo der IS kommt und wie viele Kämpfer er mit sich bringt, wärst du natürlich dort geblieben und hättest natürlich Stand gehalten. Und wenn deine Munition leer ist, rennst du auf die Kämpfer zu und spielst Schere-Stein-Papier
> ...



Und? Es gab mehr als genug Kriege wo die eigentlich unterlegene Seite gewonnen hat. Durch Taktik, genug Eier und bei Bedarf auch Hilfe von anderen. 
Gerade wenn sich ein Angriff angekündigt hat, man also bescheid weiß - ist es deutlich einfacher. Und veraltete Waffen sind immer noch genau so tödlich. Was denkste warum alle Welt noch so einen Respekt vor der AK(diverse Modelle) hat?
Der Kugel ist es piepegal ob sie aus einem modernen 2500$ AR fliegt oder aus ner 150$ AK.

30.000 Mann ist eigentlich schon viel zu viel, aktuell werden Kriege mit kleinen und kleinsten Einheiten geführt, die strategische Ziele ausschalten. Städte belagern ist nicht mehr in Mode, auch massive Einheiten die massive Logistik erfordern sind auch aus der Mode. Selbst die USA hat das kapiert, bei nahezu grenzenlosem Budget für Kriegsführung.
Im Endeffekt haben sie der IS Tür und Tor geöffnet und sie reingelassen, nach dem diese erst noch angeklopft und sich angekündigt haben.  Mach das mal mit den Russen, da kommste keinen Meter weit.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (15. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> ...


Auf eine Tastatur hämmern und selbst dort zu schießen ist schon ein unterschied.
Ich kann auch schreiben, dass es doch einfach ist, den IS zu bekämpfen. Dann geh doch mal dorthin und schieß, wenn du nicht schon auf deiner Reise von einer IED zerfetzt wirst.

Ja, veraltete Waffen sind noch tödlich. Aber was bringt dir eine tödliche Waffe, wenn dein Lauf klemmt, wenn deine Waffe nach 2 Schüssen zerspringt, wenn dein Lauf nach 1 Magazin verkrümmt?  Und nur weil eine Waffe seit den 40ern im Betrieb ist, heißt es nicht, dass sie kaputt ist.
Die AK wird vom IS gebaut, wie man in einem Video dieser Organisation sieht.
Oder hier: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FinRqCocwGE#t=3m58s

Vielleicht meintest du, dass Erscheinungsdatum der Waffe. Ich habe es jetzt so verstanden, dass du aufs Baujahr hinaus willst.
Mit Schrottwaffen meinte ich z.B. unsere G36.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Es ist ja ziemlich leicht und einfach hier im warmen und sicheren Kämmerlein Menschen die man nicht kennt und auch deren Lage unbekannt ist als Feiglinge zu bezeichnen. Ich verkneife mir mal den Geschichtsunterricht bevor man mir wieder Keulen nachträgt, aber dort hätte Mumm auch Millionen von Menschen vor dem Elend bewahren können


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (15. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Auf eine Tastatur hämmern und selbst dort zu schießen ist schon ein unterschied.
> Ich kann auch schreiben, dass es doch einfach ist, den IS zu bekämpfen. Dann geh doch mal dorthin und schieß, wenn du nicht schon auf deiner Reise von einer IED zerfetzt wirst.
> 
> Ja, veraltete Waffen sind noch tödlich. Aber was bringt dir eine tödliche Waffe, wenn dein Lauf klemmt, wenn deine Waffe nach 2 Schüssen zerspringt, wenn dein Lauf nach 1 Magazin verkrümmt?  Und nur weil eine Waffe seit den 40ern im Betrieb ist, heißt es nicht, dass sie kaputt ist.
> ...



G36 = Schrottgewehr ? Das war nichts weiter als eine Hetzkampagne ! Das wird in zahlreiche Staaten exportiert und es gab nie Probleme außer in Deutschland selber, was aber auch eher daran lag das man das Wehretat künstlich verteuern wollte.
Die AK ist nur so gefürchtet, weil sie damals als vielseitige Waffe die jeder Idiot bedienen kann entwickelt wurde als Gegenstück zum Stg44. 

Wieso sollte er kämpfen gehen ? Íst doch nicht sein Land.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (15. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Wieso sollte er kämpfen gehen ? Íst doch nicht sein Land.


Weil er totalen Schwachsinn erzählte. Es sei feige gewesen etc.*
Nur mal so, falls man es noch nicht mitbekommen hat: Das ist kein Schach! Da wird scharf geschossen, da fallen Bomben usw.

Sagen ist einfach, es selbst tun ist schwerer.

*bzw. umschrieben oder ich habe mich gerade im Text vertan vor lauter Diskussion 

Edit: Man kann diesen Post trotzdem an ihn richten.
Hitler hat sich auch angekündigt. Und? Ja, er hat Frankreich eingenommen, er hat den Krieg nach Polen befördert etc.


----------



## Sparanus (15. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Wenn du da jetzt mit deinen 30.000 Mitstreitern stehst und aus 100 Richtungen hörst, dass du gleich wahrscheinlich tot bist


30k Mann das sind 2 Divisionen mit Sollstärke, da ist wirklich einiges nötig um solche Großverbände zu vernichten.


> G36 = Schrottgewehr ? Das war nichts weiter als eine Hetzkampagne !


Jop,
kein Soldat mit dem ich gesprochen habe hatte Probleme mit der Waffe,
aber ich persönlich mag sie nicht.


> Es ist ja ziemlich leicht und einfach hier im warmen und sicheren Kämmerlein Menschen die man nicht kennt und auch deren Lage unbekannt ist als Feiglinge zu bezeichnen.


Wir sind zum Glück nicht in der Situation um beweisen zu können, dass
wir unsere Heimat verteidigen würden.



> Die AK ist nur so gefürchtet, weil sie damals als vielseitige Waffe die jeder Idiot bedienen kann entwickelt wurde als Gegenstück zum Stg44.


Außerdem ist sie sehr haltbar, ihr fehlt aber die Präzision des Stg44, aber beide sind für Sturmgewehre verdammt unhandlich.


----------



## Two-Face (15. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Bereits vor der Einführung des G36 gab es Berichte, dass die Waffe schlichtweg nicht armeetauglich ist.
Diese Berichte wurden aber in die Versenkung befördert, genauso wie die Beurteilungen über die katasrophalen Zustände über die Entwicklung des Airbus A440M, dank unseres damals bekanntermaßen bestenfalls zweifelhaften Verteidigunsministeriums unter Rudolf "hätt' jetzt echt mal Bock auf Kosten des Steuerzahlers in den Urlaub zu fliegen" Scharping.


----------



## RazorGTX (15. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Lasst es Schrott sein. Wenn es trifft hat es seinen Zweck dennoch erfüllt.
Ich finde jeder der im Wehrfähigem alter ist sollte zurück.
Kann mir gut vorstellen das es irgendwann mal heisst "Die BRD wird in Syrien/Irak verteidigt" 
Dann sollen unsere Jungs dafür wieder herhalten.


----------



## cryon1c (15. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Weil er totalen Schwachsinn erzählte. Es sei feige gewesen etc.*
> Nur mal so, falls man es noch nicht mitbekommen hat: Das ist kein Schach! Da wird scharf geschossen, da fallen Bomben usw.
> 
> Sagen ist einfach, es selbst tun ist schwerer.
> ...



Ja und? Aktuell wird Krieg anders geführt und die IS zeigt wie es geht. 
Da drüben stand eine Armee von 30.000 Pappnasen. Ausgebildet, ausgerüstet und dafür bezahlt, das eigene Volk zu schützen. Niemand sagt das ich oder du dahin gehören und kämpfen sollen. Aber die Jungs, professionelle Soldaten - die müssen. 
Auch von unserer Armee erwarte ich das sie ihre Hintern hochkriegen wenn da wer so anklopft wie die IS. 
Abgesehen davon ist die Kriegsführung aktuell sehr sehr stark von Informationen abhängig, wer blind ist, der verliert - da helfen weder neuste Waffen noch Mannstärke. 

Und bei der AK ziele ich auf das Entwicklungsdatum. Die werden a) immer noch hergestellt, es gibt sie nagelneu und b) die AK hat nicht umsonst den Ruf, idiotensicher und nahezu unkaputtbar zu sein. Sie hat nur deswegen so lange überdauert, weil das Design nahezu perfekt ist für schlecht ausgebildete Soldaten. 
Für AR, G36, Famas, SCAR und andere beliebte Waffen ist weit mehr Training und Aufwand nötig um sie sauber und präzise zu handhaben, gerade in den Gebieten wo Sand und Temperaturen extrem zusetzen. Dafür wird man mit mehr Treffsicherheit und Reichweite belohnt.  An den Waffen liegt es nicht.
Da gibts nix mit "klemmt, zerspringt etc." Eine gepflegte AK-47 oder AK-74 oder auch SVD ist den heutigen Waffen leicht unterlegen, aber mindestens genau so zuverlässig und 10x billiger und 20x leichter zu beschaffen.  Deswegen fürchtet man sie noch. 

Und wegen dem Geschichtsunterricht... Zeig mir mal Fälle wo 30.000 Leute gegen 300 Leute verloren haben bei nahezu gleicher technischer Ausrüstung? Nach der Erfindung der automatischen Schusswaffen. 
Die Armee hat gepennt, hat dafür bitter bezahlt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (15. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Hier mal die neusten "Einzelfälle" von "Fachkräften":

Vergewaltigung im Hammer Osten: Erster VerdÃ¤chtiger in U-Haft - Polizeiliche Ermittlungen dauern an | Uentrop
Verwaltungsgericht Mainz: Stadt Worms weist Vergewaltiger aus Nigeria zu Recht aus - Allgemeine Zeitung
Polizei: Jugendlicher im Zug zwischen Heilbronn und Hall missbraucht | Südwest Presse Online
POL-H: Zeugenaufruf! Versuchte Vergewaltigung: 17-JÃ¤hrige von Unbekanntem angegriffen | Pressemitteilung Polizeidirektion Hannover
POL-SI: Nach versuchtem sexuellen Ãœbergriff: Polizei sucht TatverdÃ¤chtigen mit auffÃ¤lliger roter kurzer Hose | Pressemitteilung KreispolizeibehÃ¶rde Siegen-Wittgenstein
http://www.presseportal.de/blaulicht/pm/57922/3093325
http://www.presseportal.de/blaulicht/pm/65844/2794201
http://www.pnp.de/region_und_lokal/...ssau/vilshofen/1769564_Unruhe-im-Freibad.html
http://www.bild.de/regional/stuttgart/sexualstraftat/versuchte-vergewaltigung-42026236.bild.html
http://www.hna.de/kassel/suedstadt-ort92873/exhibitionist-hantierte-fahrgaesten-5345104.html
http://m.suedkurier.de/region/kreis...belaestigt-Spaziergaengerin;art372458,8044470
http://www.polizeibericht-dresden.d...dresden-passanten-in-der-neustadt-angegriffen
http://www.presseportal.de/blaulicht/pm/43526/3087382
http://www.presseportal.de/blaulicht/pm/68442/3087383
http://www.tvaktuell.com/volksfest-cham-sieben-verletzte-nach-schlaegerei-141372/
http://www.presseportal.de/blaulicht/pm/110976/3075687
http://www.presseportal.de/blaulicht/pm/14915/3081473
http://www.unzensuriert.at/content/...5-jaehriger-Afrikaner-will-Schuelerin-kuessen

Warum zeigen die bösen Deutschen nicht mehr "Willkommenskultur" ?


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (15. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Hier mal die neusten "Einzelfälle" von "Fachkräften":
> 
> Vergewaltigung im Hammer Osten: Erster VerdÃ¤chtiger in U-Haft - Polizeiliche Ermittlungen dauern an | Uentrop
> Verwaltungsgericht Mainz: Stadt Worms weist Vergewaltiger aus Nigeria zu Recht aus - Allgemeine Zeitung
> ...


Jede Woche sehe ich gefühlt 100 dieser Meldungen.
Ich sehe aber leider nur in Sachsen Widerstand gegen solche Leute, in keinem anderen Bundesland gibt es mehr Bürgerwehren, PEGIDAS, und in keinem anderen Bundesland ist die AfD stärker.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Wenn ich gezielt suchen würde dann fände ich eine längere Liste bestimmt auch über Einheimische


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (15. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wenn ich gezielt suchen würde dann fände ich eine längere Liste bestimmt auch über Einheimische


Und genau weil es schon zu viele Einheimische Kriminelle gibt, brauchen wir nicht auch noch welche importieren. 
Außerdem werden Einheimische in Deutschland momentan härter bestraft, da sie ja nicht "traumatisiert" sind.


----------



## Kaaruzo (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wenn ich gezielt suchen würde dann fände ich eine längere Liste bestimmt auch über Einheimische



Nur das wir mit den Einheimischen leben müssen. Die können wir nicht abschieben.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Oh Mann, hier kann man wirklich nur laut lachend durch die geschlossene Glastür rennen


----------



## CmdCobra (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Wieso macht hier eigentlich kein Mod dicht`??
Die gequirlte bzw. geistiger Dünnschiss der hier verzapft wird, sind die Nullen oder Einsen nicht wert...

                      „Wenn die Sonne der Kultur niedrig steht, werfen selbst Zwerge einen langen Schatten.“      Karl Kraus

... und  hier versuchen geistige Zwerge "meine" Kultur zu schützen. Frag ich mich, ob ich die im Ernstfall
verteidigen würde... oder sie an ihre eigenen Posts nach "wehrfähigkeit" erinnern würde...


----------



## Nightslaver (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Ja und? Aktuell wird Krieg anders geführt und die IS zeigt wie es geht.
> Da drüben stand eine Armee von 30.000 Pappnasen. Ausgebildet, ausgerüstet und dafür bezahlt, das eigene Volk zu schützen. Niemand sagt das ich oder du dahin gehören und kämpfen sollen. Aber die Jungs, professionelle Soldaten - die müssen.



Das Problem in Mosul war weder die Ausbildung der Soldaten, noch die Überlegenheit des IS. Das Problem, warum die irakische Armee in Mosul einfach weggelaufen ist ist, das die irakische Armee sich aktuell fast nur aus Schiiten zusammensätzt und sicher auch die vergleichsweise schlechte Bezahlung. Die schiitischen Soldaten haben einfach  garnicht eingesehen ihr Leben für eine Stadt in der überwiegend Sunniten Leben zu opfern, vor allem nicht für die Löhne die ihnen gezahlt werden. Also sind sie einfach weggelaufen. 



cryon1c schrieb:


> Und bei der AK ziele ich auf das Entwicklungsdatum. Die werden a) immer noch hergestellt, es gibt sie nagelneu und b) die AK hat nicht umsonst den Ruf, idiotensicher und nahezu unkaputtbar zu sein. Sie hat nur deswegen so lange überdauert, weil das Design nahezu perfekt ist für schlecht ausgebildete Soldaten.



Eine AK-47 ist heute deshalb noch so gefürchtet weil sie in den Bereichen wo sie eingesetzt wird meist nicht schlechter als ein modernes Sturmgewehr ist. In Häuserkämpfen im Iraq, oder Afgahnistan spiel es meist keine besonders wichtige Rolle ob eine AK-47 ab 500m unpräziser ist als ein modernes Sturmgewehr. Genauso sind ihre anderen Vorteile, leichte Wartung, enorm robust und nahezu unkaputtbar Vorteile die, wie du schon sagst, für irreguläre Armeen, oder Rebellen von unschätzbaren Vorteil sind. Im Gegensatz zu einer modernen Armee haben die meist nicht die Möglichkeit und die Zeit, aber auch nicht die Erfahrung, komplexe Waffen ordentlich zu warten.
Und zuletzt ist eine AK-47, wie du auch richtig erkannt hast, deutlich günstiger und einfacher zu beschaffen als ein G36, was bedeutet das man günstig viel mehr Kämpfer damit ausrüsten kann.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Und wegen dem Geschichtsunterricht... Zeig mir mal Fälle wo 30.000 Leute gegen 300 Leute verloren haben bei nahezu gleicher technischer Ausrüstung? Nach der Erfindung der automatischen Schusswaffen.
> Die Armee hat gepennt, hat dafür bitter bezahlt.



Im zweiten Weltkrieg gab es einige Operationen / Schlachten an der Ostfront wo die Deutschen mit nummerisch unterlegen Kräften im Verhältnis 1 zu 2, bis 1 zu 3 gewonnen haben und das obwohl die russiche Armee nominell und qualitativ theoretisch besser ausgerüstet war. Beispielsweise während der Eroberung der Krim 1941-1942.
Noch näher an das von dir geforderte Verhältnis kommt der russisch finnische Winterkrieg von 1939-1940, wo die Finnen, trotz millitärisch miserablerer Ausrüstung und Mannstärke teilweise beachtliche Erfolge gegen die deutlich überlegene und besser ausgestatete russische Armee verbuchen konnte.
Teilweise war dort das Verhältnis in einigen Schlachten schon 1 zu 10 bis 1 zu 20 gegen die Finnen.

Noch ein Beispiel wäre der der Afrikafeldzug, wo das deutsche Afrikakorps auch öfter Schlachten gegen die britischen Verbände in einem Verhältnis von 1 zu 3 bis 1 zu 5 geschlagen hat und gewonnen hat.

Das sind sicher kein Verhältnis 1 zu 100 wie  du es forderst, zeigt aber deutlich das Ausrüstung und nummerische Stärke auch in einer "modernen" Armee nicht alleine ausschlaggebend dafür sind Schlachten zu gewinnen. Taktik und Informationsüberlegenheit über den Gegner, sowie Mobilität sind heutzutage meist viel Ausschlaggebender als die reine nummerische und materielle Überlegenheit. Schwierig wird es meist erst dann wen man die eigenen Verluste nicht mehr ausgleichen kann, es zu Versorgungsproblemen kommt und der Gegner im Bereich der Informationsbeschaffung und Taktik ebenbürdig wird. 


Aber ich würde mal dazu raten langsam wieder zum Thema der Flüchtlinge zurück zu kommen, damit hat die Diskusion über Waffen und Militär nämlich nicht soviel zu tun, das schon sehr weit vom Thema entfernt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Oh Mann, hier kann man wirklich nur laut lachend durch die geschlossene Glastür rennen



Und das trägt jetzt genau was zum Thema bei?



CmdCobra schrieb:


> Wieso macht hier eigentlich kein Mod dicht`??
> Die gequirlte bzw. geistiger Dünnschiss der hier verzapft wird, sind die Nullen oder Einsen nicht wert...



Hast du auch Argumente, oder war das nur fürs Phrasensparschwein?

PS: Warum sollte hier die Mods dichtmachen? Ich sehe keine Regelverstöße.



CmdCobra schrieb:


> „Wenn die Sonne der Kultur niedrig steht, werfen selbst Zwerge einen langen Schatten.“      Karl Kraus
> 
> ... und  hier versuchen geistige Zwerge "meine" Kultur zu schützen. Frag ich mich, ob ich die im Ernstfall
> verteidigen würde... oder sie an ihre eigenen Posts nach "wehrfähigkeit" erinnern würde...



Auch nicht sonderlich viel Substanz in dem Abschnitt. Hast du überhaupt die Absicht, was zum Thema beizutragen?


----------



## Nightslaver (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und das trägt jetzt genau was zum Thema bei?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein vermutlich nicht, genau wie longtom möchte er sich wohl einfach auch nur mal monieren, weil es hier Leute gibt die völlig konträre Meinungen gegenüber der der öffentlichen besitzen.
Und, um an einer Diskusion teilnehmen zu können müsste man auch erstmal sowas wie eine eigene Meinung besitzen, die man darlegen kann, oder gewillt ist darzulegen. 
Wenn alle nämlich nur im gleichen Tenor quacken ist es keine Diskusion mehr und bräuchte es auch keine mehr.


----------



## CmdCobra (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Nee Kaaruzo,

kein Prahsendrechen ... ich kriege nur das Kotzen wenn ich Menschen über Krieg, wehrfähigkeit, schwadronieren lese, die
wahrscheinlich, nur eine Hypothes die Knarren nur aus dem Computer oder auch in diesem Forum aus der Konsole kennen.
Ich kriege das Kotzen, wenn hier Leute über "ihr" Deutschland, ihre Heimat scheiben lese, die aber alle sicher nichts wirklich 
dafür getan haben, AUßER das die Würfel des Lebens sie hier hergebracht haben. Ich kläre sowas eher gern von Angesicht zu
Angesicht, als am Rechner, das macht sich einfach besser...
Ich kriege das Kotzen, wenn hier Leute über DIE Asylberwerber schwadronieren und von der Materie null Ahnung haben...
Ich krieg das Kotzen, wenn wir der dritt Größte Waffenexporteuer der Welt sind, aber uns über die Konsequenzen nicht im Klaren sind.
Nach dem Motto, die Menschen dahinter töten... wenn mit deutschen /europäischen Waffen Menschen sterben und zur Flucht gebracht werden
sind wir indirekt dafür verantwortlich... 

Diffamierung, Unterstellung und "Aufruf" zum Mord sind für mich Gründe hier dicht zu machen  ABer für manche sind das
ja keine Menschen...

Reicht oder?

Gute Nacht


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und das trägt jetzt genau was zum Thema bei?


Die Frage war doch wohl sicherlich nicht ernst gemeint


> Wieso macht hier eigentlich kein Mod dicht`??


Dicht machen muss man es nicht aber ein Sieb könnte helfen


> Aber ich würde mal dazu raten langsam wieder zum Thema der Flüchtlinge zurück zu kommen, damit hat die Diskusion über Waffen und Militär nämlich nicht soviel zu tun, das schon sehr weit vom Thema entfernt.


Dann sollte man kein Öl ins Feuer gießen und für einige scheint es die einzige Möglichkeit zu sein die EU sauber zu halten


----------



## Nightslaver (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Dann sollte man kein Öl ins Feuer gießen und für einige scheint es die einzige Möglichkeit zu sein die EU sauber zu halten



Tja, dann muss man halt damit leben das es in einer Demokratie einge so denken und das so äußern und hoffen das die Mehrheit das nie so sehen wird wie diese Leute.
Meiner Meinung nach muss man das aber in einer Demokratie auch abkönnen, das es auch solche Leute und ihre Meinung gibt, sonst wäre es keine Demokratie mehr sondern eine Demokratur, was es im Grunde sowieso ist, aber aus anderen Gründen, in der einem die "Demokraten" eine konforme Meinung diktieren wollen. 
Den eines ist und bleibt sicher, das können auch diese Leute, die das so sehen, nicht ändern, momentan und hoffentlich auch künftig gibt es keine gesetzliche Grundlage dafür Flüchtlingsboote im Mittelmeer zu versenken, oder anderwärtig mit militärischer Gewalt gegen Flüchtlinge vorzugehen. Ein Flüchtling in einem Boot ist nunmal keine Bedrohung der Außengrenzen eines Landes und ein Flüchtling in einem Land ist genausowenig eine prinzipielle Bedrohung für die Gesellschaft dieses Landes.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> ...


1. Danke, dass es noch einen informierten Menschen gibt.
2. Geht es auch im IS um Flüchtlinge. ^^


----------



## Nightslaver (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> 2. Geht es auch im IS um Flüchtlinge. ^^



Ja, aber hier geht es vor allem um die Flüchtlinge die nach Europa kommen. Was hier die letzten Seiten so diskutiert wurde betrifft aber schon ehr den IS im allgemeinen und militärische Strukturen. Das ist ehr etwas was in den IS(IS)-Thread gehört.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ich meinte damit ja eher das über Waffen und Co zu schreiben und im gleichem Atemzug die Rückkehr zum Thema zu fordern.
Flüchtlinge wird es immer geben aus welchen Gründen auch immer aber man muss nicht jeden sofort als Wohlfahrtsparasiten abstempeln


----------



## Kaaruzo (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



CmdCobra schrieb:


> Nee Kaaruzo,
> 
> kein Prahsendrechen ... ich kriege nur das Kotzen wenn ich Menschen über Krieg, wehrfähigkeit, schwadronieren lese, die
> wahrscheinlich, nur eine Hypothes die Knarren nur aus dem Computer oder auch in diesem Forum aus der Konsole kennen.



Wenn du beim lesen das Kotzen kriegst, solltest du es vielleicht lassen.



CmdCobra schrieb:


> Ich kriege das Kotzen, wenn hier Leute über "ihr" Deutschland, ihre Heimat scheiben lese, die aber alle sicher nichts wirklich
> dafür getan haben, AUßER das die Würfel des Lebens sie hier hergebracht haben. Ich kläre sowas eher gern von Angesicht zu
> Angesicht, als am Rechner, das macht sich einfach besser...



Von Angesicht zu Angesicht, hmm? Und das bringt genau was?



CmdCobra schrieb:


> Ich kriege das Kotzen, wenn hier Leute über DIE Asylberwerber schwadronieren und von der Materie null Ahnung haben...



Ich wiederhole Tip Nummer 1. Dann lass doch das lesen, wenn du davon das Kotzen kriegst.



CmdCobra schrieb:


> Ich krieg das Kotzen, wenn wir der dritt Größte Waffenexporteuer der Welt sind, aber uns über die Konsequenzen nicht im Klaren sind.



Wir? Arbeite ich bei irgendeiner Rüstungsfirma oder in dem Amt, dass die Exporte genehmigt? Aber wenn andere pauschalisieren, dann wird es verurteilt. Ne ist klar. 



CmdCobra schrieb:


> Nach dem Motto, die Menschen dahinter töten... wenn mit deutschen /europäischen Waffen Menschen sterben und zur Flucht gebracht werden
> sind wir indirekt dafür verantwortlich...



Weder baue ich Waffen, noch arbeite ich für eine Firma dies das tut, oder für ein Amt, dass für die Exportgenehmigung zuständig ist.



CmdCobra schrieb:


> Diffamierung, Unterstellung und "Aufruf" zum Mord sind für mich Gründe hier dicht zu machen



Melde den entsprechenden Beitrag, und der User wird gesperrt. Warum man deshalb gleich das ganze Thema schließen soll, erschließt sich mir nicht.



CmdCobra schrieb:


> ABer für manche sind das
> ja keine Menschen...



Aha, welcher User hat den behauptet, für ihn wären das keine Menschen?



CmdCobra schrieb:


> Reicht oder?



Ganz unterhaltsam, ja. Aber wenig informativ.



CmdCobra schrieb:


> Gute Nacht



Gute Nacht.



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Die Frage war doch wohl sicherlich nicht ernst gemeint



Doch war sie.



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Dicht machen muss man es nicht aber ein Sieb könnte helfen



Gleicher Tip wie für CmdCobra. Beitrag melden der gegen Regeln verstößt.



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Dann sollte man kein Öl ins Feuer gießen und für einige scheint es die einzige Möglichkeit zu sein die EU sauber zu halten



Wo wird denn Öl ins Feuer gegossen? Wer will die EU "sauber" halten?



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Tja, dann muss man halt damit leben das es in einer Demokratie einge so denken und das so äußern und hoffen das die Mehrheit das nie so sehen wird wie diese Leute.
> Meiner Meinung nach muss man das aber in einer Demokratie auch abkönnen, das es auch solche Leute gibt.
> Den eines ist und bleibt sicher, das können auch diese Leute, die das so sehen, nicht ändern, momentan und hoffentlich auch künftig gibt es keine gesetzliche Grundlage dafür Flüchtlingsboote im Mittelmeer zu versenken, oder anderwärtig mit militärischer Gewalt gegen Flüchtlinge vorzugehen. Ein Flüchtling in einem Boot ist nunmal keine Bedrohung der Außengrenzen eines Landes und ein Flüchtling in einem Land ist genausowenig eine prinzipielle Bedrohung für die Gesellschaft dieses Landes.



Gut, dass war vielleicht für den ein oder anderen zu heftig formuliert. 

Wie wäre es denn mit folgendem Vorschlag? Das Schleuserschiff wird zurück nach Afrika begleitet. Dort werden die Menschen an Land geschickt und dann wird das leere Schleuserschiff versenkt. Das wäre doch humaner.


----------



## Amon (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Für manche ist es anscheinend echt schlimm dass es in einer Demokratie Menschen gibt die eine andere Meinung haben als sie selbst.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Wo wird denn Öl ins Feuer gegossen? Wer will die EU "sauber" halten?


Wurde doch schon erklärt


> Doch war sie.


Für mich allerdings nicht, jeder hat so seine Ansichten


> Gleicher Tip wie für CmdCobra. Beitrag melden der gegen Regeln verstößt.


Ist mir bekannt wobei ich es vorziehe lieber einzugreifen anstatt einen Thread vor die Hunde gehen zu lassen


> Gut, dass war vielleicht für den ein oder anderen zu heftig formuliert.
> 
> Wie wäre es denn mit folgendem Vorschlag? Das Schleuserschiff wird zurück nach Afrika begleitet. Dort werden die Menschen an Land geschickt und dann wird das leere Schleuserschiff versenkt. Das wäre doch humaner.


An der 3 Meilen Grenze aufbringen oder generell im Hoheitsgebiet Schiffe blockieren ( falls überhaupt möglich ). Die Sardinen in den Dosen haben schon genug Öl dazu muss man die Umwelt nicht weiter verpesten


> Für manche ist es anscheinend echt schlimm dass es in einer Demokratie Menschen gibt die eine andere Meinung haben als sie selbst.


Bestimmt nicht, nur die Ansichten sind teilweise mehr als radikal


----------



## CmdCobra (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Amon ... Meinung und anderen Menschen den Tod zu wünschen sind zwei paar Schuhe oder?


----------



## Nightslaver (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich meinte damit ja eher das über Waffen und Co zu schreiben und im gleichem Atemzug die Rückkehr zum Thema zu fordern.



Nur weil es vom Thema abweicht heißt das nicht das man seine Meinung nicht dazu schreiben darf. Es geht doch viel mehr darum das alle Beteiligten die davon abweichen im Blick behalten das man dann auch mal wieder zum Thema zurück kommt und nicht noch 10 weitere Seiten mit einem Fremdthema zuschreibt. 



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Flüchtlinge wird es immer geben aus welchen Gründen auch immer aber man muss nicht jeden sofort als Wohlfahrtsparasiten abstempeln



Natürlich wird es immer Flüchtlinge geben und natürlich sind nicht alle von ihnen "Wohlfahrtsparasiten", aber genauso wird es immer Leute geben die was gegen alle Flüchtlinge haben, ob berechtigt oder unberechtigt sei dahingestellt. Das macht diese aber auch nicht automatisch zu Nazis, wie manche hier viel zu leichtfertig dauernd titulieren.
So einige scheinen hier garnicht mehr vor Augen zu haben was die Idiologie der Nazis im Kern ausgemacht hat, Herrenmenschen denken, Versklavung "minderwertiger" Völker, die Auslöschung von sogenannten Untermenschen, ect.
Nur weil einer keinen Flüchtling will ist er damit noch kein Nazi, solange er nicht eine genauso vernichtende Politik diesen gegenüber fordert wie selbige.

Schau dir doch nur mal die Republikaner in den USA an und was die gegenüber mexikanischen Flüchtlingen fordern, unterscheidet sich nicht viel zu dem was einige hier zu Flüchtlingen denken und ist teilweise noch radikaler. Trotzdem käme niemand auf die Idee die Republikaner in den USA als Nazis zu bezeichnen. Warum muss man das also hier?
Man muss nicht teilen, oder mögen was diese Menschen hier fordern, aber sie mit dem Nazistempel zu versehen, bitte, das eine Unverschämtheit gegenüber denen die wirklich unter den Nazis leiden mussten und eine Schande für eine Demokratie in der man auch konservative rechte Meinungen äußern können muss ohne gleich mit einer der verherensten Idiologien des 20Jhrd. in Verbindung gebracht zu werden.

Denk mal darüber nach.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Schau dir doch nur mal die Republikaner in den USA und was die gegenüber mexikanischen Flüchtlingen fordern, unterscheidet sich nicht viel zu dem was einige hier zu Flüchtlingen denken und ist teilweise noch radikaler.


Hatte beide Länder mehr als zur genüge bereist. In Mexico musste man sich erst outen das man kein Gringo war um angemessen behandelt zu werden und in Amiland gab es mal Stress wegen klein Adi in einer Kneipe


----------



## Sparanus (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



CmdCobra schrieb:


> Amon ... Meinung und anderen Menschen den Tod zu wünschen sind zwei paar Schuhe oder?



Ok ich hab den IS Typen den Tod gewünscht oder was meinst du? 
Ich hab nirgends gelesen, dass hier jemand Flüchtlingen den Tod gewünscht hat, falls ich das überlesen hab bizte zitieren.


----------



## Amon (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ich denke er meint das mit der Versenkung von Flüchtlingsbooten.


----------



## Sparanus (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Aso, 
das sollte man nicht machen. Nur zurück schleppen, aber versenken geht moralisch und auch rechtlich(?) nicht.


----------



## Nightslaver (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Hatte beide Länder mehr als zur genüge bereist. In Mexico musste man sich erst outen das man kein Gringo war um angemessen behandelt zu werden und in Amiland gab es mal Stress wegen klein Adi in einer Kneipe



Und das sagt uns jetzt was? Das die Mexikaner verständlicherweise offene ressentiments gegen die US-Amerikaner haben und das man in den USA besser kein Bild vom Führer aufhängt wen man keinen Streit vom Zaun brechen will?
Beides ändert nichts daran das du in den USA vom Gesetz, sogar als Nazi zugesichert bekommst deine Meinung äußern zu dürfen, strafbar machst du dich erst wen du selbige auch in die Realität umsetzt. Darüber hinaus gibt es natürlich auch genug Menschen in den USA die Hitler nicht leiden können. Und nur weil Mexikaner keine US-Amerikaner leiden können und diese schlecht behandeln, machen selbige nicht anders und sogar noch extremer, sind diese deshalb auch noch keine Nazis.

Was hat also beides jetzt mit der Äußerung der eigenen Meinung zu tun und damit das hier Leute nur weil sie Flüchtlinge ablehnen, im Thread, als Nazis bezeichnet werden obwohl sie es nicht sind?


----------



## Verminaard (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Leob12 schrieb:


> @Verminaard
> Hast du meinen Post auf Seite 104 übersehen?


Nein habe ich nicht. Tut mir leid wenn ich da nicht so wirklich darauf reagiere.
Bin aktuell in oesterreich zwecks Urlaub und habe hier nur ein tablet oder alternativ son Smartphone.
Auf beiden sind komplexe antworten mit einem akzeptablen Aufwand und zeit nicht moeglich. Bitte hierum Nachsicht.
Lg


----------



## Nightslaver (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

In Italien werden die Forderungen der Rechten immer heftiger härter gegen Flüchtlinge vorzugehen, sowie der Widerstand immer abstruser, so fordern Politiker italienische Bürger auf jeden illigalen Einwanderer zur Anzeige zu bringen. Weiterhin gibt es Bürgermeister, der Lega Nord, die lieber leerstehende Gebäude niederbrennen möchten als sie Flüchtlingen zu überlassen und Stadtmauern um ihre Städte bauen wollen um die Flüchtlinge draußen zu halten.

Allgemein profitieren rechte Partein in Italien stark von der enormen Zahl an Flüchtlingen die an Italiens Küste anlanden. So legte zum Beispiel die Lega Nord bei jüngsten Umfragen auf 16% der Stimmen zu. 2013 war die Partei mit grade mal 4% der Stimmen noch ehr unbedeutend:

Italiens Rechte hetzt gegen Flüchtlinge: Stimmenfang mit Hass - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Sparanus (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Also müssen wir schon wegen der inneren Sicherheit gegen Schlepperbanden vorgehen, bestimmt ist schon was in konkreter Planung.


----------



## Cleriker (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



CmdCobra schrieb:


> Nee Kaaruzo,
> 
> kein Prahsendrechen ... ich kriege nur das Kotzen wenn ich Menschen über Krieg, wehrfähigkeit, schwadronieren lese, die
> wahrscheinlich, nur eine Hypothes die Knarren nur aus dem Computer oder auch in diesem Forum aus der Konsole kennen.
> ...



Weißt du was mir das kotzen bereitet? Wenn Leute einfach einseitig über andere richten!

Woher weißt du denn, dass diese User Waffen nur vom Spiel kennen?
In was für Situationen war beispielsweise ich bereits? Ich bin ja schließlich auch einer von denen die meinen, dass man lieber kämpfen sollte für seine Heimat, statt zu fliehen. Und nur dass wir uns nicht falsch verstehen: ich möchte auf jede dieser Fragen eine genaue Antwort und nicht irgendwelche Phrasen, oder verallgemeinernden Aussagen. Wenn dich nämlich stört wenn jemand verallgemeinert, hast du natürlich kein Recht, beziehungsweise die Pflicht, dies nicht auch zu tun.

Das mit den Waffen ist so eine Sache. Wenn z.B. der IS bewaffnet in ungeschützte Gebiete eindringt und wir sitzen hier auf der Ausrüstung um diesen Menschen wenigstens eine Chance zur Verteidigung zu bieten, sollte das doch wohl das mindeste sein, oder? Einfach nur wieder zu pauschalisieren und zu behaupten Waffen liefern sei grundsätzlich schlecht, halte ich für falsch und sogar für dumm. 
Wir liefern auch Metallwaren, elektronische Bauteile, Kücheneinricbtungen die vielleicht in dem Palast irgendeines Extremistenführers steht. Sollte man das auch alles verbieten, nur weil es auf tausende Weisen genutzt werden kann?

Heimat:
Auch hier wieder... Woher nimmst du das Wissen um zu beurteilen, was jeder von uns hier bisher getan hat, oder tut? Ich kann so etwas nicht beurteilen und ich frage mich wirklich, wie du das kannst.


----------



## CmdCobra (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Lieber Cleriker,

genau das ist es was ich weiter oben geschrieben habe. Warum ich so etwas lieber persönlich im Gespräch diskutiere,
als hier am Bildschirm. Ungenügende Infos über die Diskutierende,etc. Oder das Antworten auf eine Frage, die vor
gefühlten 15 Posts gestellt wurde.

Genau ich mache es genauso. Wenn ich mich irre, kann mich doch jeder korrigieren, oder? 
Ich denke mal zu 90%, dass hier noch keiner in einer gefährlichen Kiregssituation war oder vor der Wahl stand seine
Familie zu verteidigen oder zu flüchten. Ich z.B. war im Kosovo Einsatz...aber zum Glück ohne Waffeneinsatz.
Sich hier hinter dem Bildschirmin Sichherheit zu verschanzen und über die Menschen die da Draußen um Ihr Leben
kämpfen, zu urteilen ist genauso verkehrt wie ich es hier über die User getan habe, oder? Und die dürfen das?

Das mit den Waffen ist ein zweiseitiges Schwert. Wenn man "unseren" Wohlstand liebt und ehrt und wie hier einigen
schreiben sogar verteidigen würde, dann muss man sich mal bewusst machen, wo der unter anderem auch herkommt. 
Was unsere Regierung dafür tun muss. Und Waffenexporte gehören u.a. dazu. Oder die Gier (Vorsicht Unterstellung!!)
nach immer neuer Hardware, Luxusgütern, wie das neuste Smartphone. Wird u.a. auf dem Rücken Afrikas ausgetragen.
Fördert nicht die Arbeitsbedingungen vor Ort und auch nicht deren Lebensstandart. Gibt unzählige Beispiele. 

Sicher sind Waffenexporte durchaus sinnvoll, aber dann sollte man sich sicher sein, an wen man sie verkauft. Thema: Saudi Arabien...

Dann sag es doch Kleriker, was du getan hast?? 30 Jahre gearbeitet und in die Kasse eingezahlt? Wir hatten das Glück hier geboren
worden zu sein. Ich schließe mich da vollkommen ein, oder sind 3 Kinder dem, ich ein heim gebe, Betreuung eines Pflegekindes,
unzählige ehrenamtliche Arbeit, ein Grund auf Deutschland zu sein? Aber dass gilt auch innerhalb Deutschland  man kann Pech haben 
und in die falsche Gegend oder Familie geboren worden zu sein und das verbaut einem auch das Leben...

Spiegelt hier ein klein wenig wieder, wass ich tag täglich erlebe. Die auf sich auf Ego gertimmte Gesellschaft, fängt in der Schule an.
Jeder denkt nur noch an sich und wie er weiter kommt.

Schönen Sonntag allen... früher ist man da in die Kirche gegangen...


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> In Italien werden die Forderungen der Rechten immer heftiger härter gegen Flüchtlinge vorzugehen, sowie der Widerstand immer abstruser, so fordern Politiker italienische Bürger auf jeden illigalen Einwanderer zur Anzeige zu bringen. Weiterhin gibt es Bürgermeister, der Lega Nord, die lieber leerstehende Gebäude niederbrennen möchten als sie Flüchtlingen zu überlassen und Stadtmauern um ihre Städte bauen wollen um die Flüchtlinge draußen zu halten.
> 
> Allgemein profitieren rechte Partein in Italien stark von der enormen Zahl an Flüchtlingen die an Italiens Küste anlanden. So legte zum Beispiel die Lega Nord bei jüngsten Umfragen auf 16% der Stimmen zu. 2013 war die Partei mit grade mal 4% der Stimmen noch ehr unbedeutend:
> 
> Italiens Rechte hetzt gegen Flüchtlinge: Stimmenfang mit Hass - SPIEGEL ONLINE


Erst wenn eine solche Partei die Macht in irgendeinen Land übernimmt, sehen die Politiker ein was sie angerichtet haben. 
Manche Leute merken es leider erst wenn es weh tut.


----------



## Bester_Nick (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Es gibt da ein sehr emotionales Video, der eine oder andere kennt es vielleicht schon, das unter anderem verdeutlicht, weshalb die Aufnahme von Flüchtlingen das Mindeste ist, was wir tun sollten.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RBQ-IoHfimQ


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Es gibt da ein sehr emotionales Video, der eine oder andere kennt es vielleicht schon, das unter anderem verdeutlicht, weshalb die Aufnahme von Flüchtlingen das Mindeste ist, was wir tun sollten.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RBQ-IoHfimQ


Nur, weil einigen Gutmenschen und Linken in Deutschland alles auf die Tränendrüse drückt, heißt das nicht das wir Flüchtlinge wie Götter behandeln sollten !


----------



## CmdCobra (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Woher nimmst du denn die Meinung, dass Flüchhtlinge hier wie Götter behandelt werden?
Die Situation bei mir 200m Luftlinie entfernt sieht da anders aus. Durst, Hunger und Erschöpfung
um eine Wartemarke zu ergattern. 1 Wasserhahn für100te ...

Definiere mir mal bitte "wie Götter"


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Es gibt da ein sehr emotionales Video, der eine oder andere kennt es vielleicht schon, das unter anderem verdeutlicht, weshalb die Aufnahme von Flüchtlingen das Mindeste ist, was wir tun sollten.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RBQ-IoHfimQ


Danke für das Video!
Das zeigt wieder, dass jeder, der mit Mistgabeln und Molotovs auf die Straße geht und schreit "Ihr blöden Kanaken, ich trete ich bis zur Behinderung!" usw. Jederzeit in die gleiche Situation kommen kann.

Der deutsche Boden kann durch Großmächte, wie Russland auch mal kurz gepflügt werden.
Sowas muss nicht passieren und es ist auch sehr unwahrscheinlich, aber es kann passieren.

Und das ist auch der Grund warum unsere Bundeskanzlerin zu nichts eine Meinung hat und sich alles gefallen lässt. 


Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Nur, weil einigen Gutmenschen und Linken in Deutschland alles auf die Tränendrüse drückt, heißt das nicht das wir Flüchtlinge wie Götter behandeln sollten !


Das sagt ja auch niemand. Aber ich z.B. bin niemand, der zusieht, wie jemand auf der Straße verprügelt wird, während ich etwas tun könnte.
Aber wie gesagt, es sind keine Menschen 2. Klasse. Es sind Leute aus einem anderen Land, die momentan im Falle von Kriegsflüchtlingen und Verfolgten um ihr Leben bangen.

Das taten die deutschen auch im 2. Weltkrieg, als die Sowjetunion mal kurz an der Tür klingelte.
Guck dir an, wie viele deutsche Aussiedler es nach dem 2. Weltkrieg gab. Das waren alles Wirtschafts- und Kriegsflüchtlinge.


----------



## Nightslaver (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Es gibt da ein sehr emotionales Video, der eine oder andere kennt es vielleicht schon, das unter anderem verdeutlicht, weshalb die Aufnahme von Flüchtlingen das Mindeste ist, was wir tun sollten.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RBQ-IoHfimQ



Hmm, ich weiß nicht, zu dem Video sind mir erstmal 2 Dinge in den Kopf gekommen:

"Emotionen sind der Feind rationaler Entscheidungen! Wer sich bei einer rationalen Entscheidung von seinen Emotionen leiten lässt verliert den Blick fürs eigentliche (wesentliche) und sieht sich am Ende mit weit mehr Problemen  konfrontiert als der der seine Entscheidung rational getroffen hat."

-Sigmund Freud-

Bzw., weil dieses Video auf Gefühle abziehlt passt auch das sehr gut:

"Wir zielen auf die Gefühle und Emotionen unserer Zuschauer (es geht um die Wochenschau) ab, den natürlich wissen wir das nur ein kleiner Teil des Elends das wir ihm zeigen wirklich diese Ausmaße hat wie wir es als die breite Masse betreffend darstellen wollen. Doch mit nichts kann man einen Menschen besser lenken und ergreifen als mit seinen Gefühlen und Emotionen, den würden wir nur die eigentlichen Fakten und Zahlen darstellen, wir würden weiß Gott nicht einen solchen Erfolg damit erzielen.
Deshalb muss unser oberstes Ziel auch immer sein ihm nicht Zahlen und Fakten zu nennen, sondern ihn auf emotionaler Ebene zu erreichen, damit er sich mit unserer Sache und unseren Zielen identifiziert."

-Joseph Göbels-


----------



## Kaaruzo (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Es gibt da ein sehr emotionales Video, der eine oder andere kennt es vielleicht schon, das unter anderem verdeutlicht, weshalb die Aufnahme von Flüchtlingen das Mindeste ist, was wir tun sollten.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RBQ-IoHfimQ



A) Warum? 

B) Und wieviele? 

Das ist ja ein Punkt, der hier nie bedacht wird.

Ab wann sagen wir denn, jetzt ist Schluß. Jetzt reicht es.


----------



## Nightslaver (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Der deutsche Boden kann durch Großmächte, wie Russland auch mal kurz gepflügt werden.
> Sowas muss nicht passieren und es ist auch sehr unwahrscheinlich, aber es kann passieren.



Ehr es auf deutschen Boden nochmal zu einem konventionellen Krieg kommt zerbricht das föderative System der USA in viele kleine von einander unabhängige Staaten.
Sollte es wirklich nochmal zu einem Konflikt mit Russland kommen so wäre der wohl ausschließlich nuklearer Art und glaube mir, wen die Russen und Amis anfangen mit Atombomben zu schmeißen gibt es hier so gut wie kein Schwein mehr das fliehen müsste, weil die meisten wohl sofort tot wären und die die es nicht sind sind es spätestens einige Wochen / Monate später.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> A) Warum?


Um zu helfen?   


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> B) Und wieviele?
> 
> Das ist ja ein Punkt, der hier nie bedacht wird.
> 
> Ab wann sagen wir denn, jetzt ist Schluß. Jetzt reicht es.


Wenn wir 10.000 Plätze für sich in Lebensgefahr befindende Flüchtlinge haben, dann finde ich, sollten wir diese 10.000 füllen.
Manchmal denke ich, dass hier über Tassen, Teller oder Löffel diskutiert wird, anstatt über Menschen. Das sollte man mal im Hinterkopf behalten. Ich finde dieses Wort "Flüchtlinge" abwertend, obwohl ich es selber benutze.
Für mich sind es einfach Menschen in Not.



> I. Die Grundrechte
> 
> Artikel 1
> 
> ...



Edit: Kaaruzo, hast du deinen Post editiert oder warum habe ich im Zitat mehr Text drin als du?


----------



## Kaaruzo (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Das taten die deutschen auch im 2. Weltkrieg, als die Sowjetunion mal kurz an der Tür klingelte.
> Guck dir an, wie viele deutsche Aussiedler es nach dem 2. Weltkrieg gab. Das waren alles Wirtschafts- und Kriegsflüchtlinge.



Das waren Deutsche, die von den Polen, Sowjets und Tschen vertrieben wurden. Das waren Landsleute, die in einem anderen Teil * des selben * Landes Schutz suchten.

Nach der Logik müssen die Syrier und Iraker doch nur in die Teile der jeweiligen Länder flüchten, in denen nicht die IS wütet.



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Um zu helfen?



Das beantwortet nicht die Frage. Welchen Grund haben wir zu helfen? Was verpflichtet uns dazu?

Ich sehe nicht, dass ich für die Vorgänge verantwortlich bin.



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Wenn wir 10.000 Plätze für sich in Lebensgefahr befindende Flüchtlinge haben, dann finde ich, sollten wir diese 10.000 füllen.
> Manchmal denke ich, dass hier über Tassen, Teller oder Löffel diskutiert wird, anstatt über Menschen. Das sollte man mal im Hinterkopf behalten. Ich finde dieses Wort "Flüchtlinge" abwertend, obwohl ich es selber benutze.
> Für mich sind es einfach Menschen in Not.



Dieses Jahr kommen ca. 500.000. Nächstes Jahr sind es dann vielleicht 750.000. Im Jahr darauf vielleicht 1 Mio, vllt sogar 1 1/2.

Wann hört es auf? Bei 2 Mio? Bei 5? Niemand hier hat einen Vorschlag wann wir sagen Stop. Sollen das solange weitergehen, bis wir eine Bevölkerungsdichte von 10.000 Menschen pro km² haben?

PS: Dir ist schon bewusst, dass das Grundgesetzt nur in Deutschland gilt, ja? Der Geltungsbereich endet an den Staatsgrenzen.


----------



## Bonkic (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

deutschland ist überlastet und leistet beispielloses? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Icedaft (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

A+B = Wenn ALLE irgendwo sicher und mit dem nötigsten versorgt sind.


----------



## Kaaruzo (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Bonkic schrieb:


> deutschland ist überlastet und leistet beispielloses?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Passt doch. Da passen die Leute doch geografisch, politisch und kulturell doch sowieso besser hin.



Icedaft schrieb:


> A+B = Wenn ALLE irgendwo sicher und mit dem nötigsten versorgt sind.



Ahh, also soll es nie enden. Viel Spaß beim bezahlen von dem ganzen.


----------



## CmdCobra (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

@ Kaaruzo

Weil es Menschen sind, die in Not sind? Da ist man doch weil wir alle Menschen sind angehalten Hilfe zu leisten, oder?
Weil wir aus unerer Vergangenheit wissen, dass es gut und menschlich ist Geborgenheit und Hilfe zu erhalten und das
bedingungslos...
Weil es uns auch so unwarscheinlich es uns vorkommt, auch mal so gehen kann... 

Das Grunsgesetz schon, aber nicht die Menscherechte, die sind Staatsgebiete übergreifen gültig.


----------



## Kaaruzo (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



CmdCobra schrieb:


> @ Kaaruzo
> 
> Weil es Menschen sind, die in Not sind? Da ist man doch weil wir alle Menschen sind angehalten Hilfe zu leisten, oder?
> Weil wir aus unerer Vergangenheit wissen, dass es gut und menschlich ist Geborgenheit und Hilfe zu erhalten und das
> ...



Und gegen welches "Menschenrecht" verstoßen wir, wenn wir irgendwann sagen, stop wir sind voll? Afrika ist doch jetzt schon überbevölkert, und das Bevölkerungswachstum nimmt ja zu und nicht ab.

Das ist ein Fass ohne Boden. Die Leute müssen ihre Länder auf Vordermann bringen, sonst doktern wir nur an Symptomen rum.


----------



## Bonkic (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Passt doch. Da passen die Leute doch geografisch, politisch und kulturell doch sowieso besser hin.



wenn du meinst, dass da irgendwas "passt", hast du die grafik ganz offensichtlich nicht verstanden bzw verstehen wollen.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Danke für das Video!
> Das zeigt wieder, dass jeder, der mit Mistgabeln und Molotovs auf die Straße geht und schreit "Ihr blöden Kanaken, ich trete ich bis zur Behinderung!" usw. Jederzeit in die gleiche Situation kommen kann.
> Der deutsche Boden kann durch Großmächte, wie Russland auch mal kurz gepflügt werden.
> Sowas muss nicht passieren und es ist auch sehr unwahrscheinlich, aber es kann passieren.
> Und das ist auch der Grund warum unsere Bundeskanzlerin zu nichts eine Meinung hat und sich alles gefallen lässt.


Es wird nie wieder einen Krieg zwischen Nationen geben in denen man ein Land einfach besetzt. Es wird höchstens wieder einen kalten Krieg geben bis sich eine Seite kaputt gerüstet hat aber durch die Atombombe wird es nie wieder Kriege zwischen Nationen geben wie im 2. WK denn außer Diktatoren und Terroristen wäre niemand so dumm eine Atomwaffe zu zünden.


----------



## CmdCobra (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Gebe ich dir Recht ... 

Nur solange die Europäischen Staaten, lieber Banken Retten, oder wie Merkel nur dumm aus der Wäsche guckt, kann man
nur die Symptome lindern und nicht die Ursachen... das ist dem Menschen in Not glaube auch Recht egal, denn die wollen 
in Frieden leben. 

Könnt ihr euch noch dran erinnern, wann die Nato in Jugoslawien interveniert hat und so lange tatenlos zugeschaut hat?
Weil es dort keine Ressourcen oder ähnliches gab? Genau als die großen Flüchtlingsströme Europa "bedrohten". Vielleicht
muss erst so eine kritische Masse erreicht werden, dass die Staaten z.B in Syrien aktiv werden...

Unteranderem gegen Artikel 3 
Artikel 3 Jeder hat das Recht auf Leben, Freiheit und Sicherheit der Person.

https://www.amnesty.de/alle-30-artikel-der-allgemeinen-erklaerung-der-menschenrechte


----------



## Kaaruzo (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Bonkic schrieb:


> wenn du meinst, dass da irgendwas "passt", hast du die grafik ganz offensichtlich nicht verstanden bzw verstehen wollen.



Ich habe sie verstanden. Und ich finde, die Grafik gut so wie sie ist.



CmdCobra schrieb:


> Gebe ich dir Recht ...
> 
> Nur solange die Europäischen Staaten, lieber Banken Retten, oder wie Merkel nur dumm aus der Wäsche guckt, kann man
> nur die Symptome lindern und nicht die Ursachen... das ist dem Menschen in Not glaube auch Recht egal, denn die wollen
> ...



Nur das Banken einen volkwirtschaftlichen Nutzen erfüllen. Und wozu müssen wir in Syrien aktiv werden? Erst seitdem wir die Terrroristen in Syrien unterstützen, haben wir diese Flüchtlingsströme. Solange das Land stabil war, war das nicht der Fall.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nach der Logik müssen die Syrier und Iraker doch nur in die Teile der jeweiligen Länder flüchten, in denen nicht die IS wütet.


Im Moment wütet (!) DER Islamische Staat nur in Afrika, im Irak und Syrien.
Anderswo zeigt er Präsens, aber keine derartigen Angriffe.
Also dürfen sie laut deiner Aussage überall hin außer Afrika, den Irak und Syrien, weil das komplette Land bedroht ist. 


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr kommen ca. 500.000. Nächstes Jahr sind es dann vielleicht 750.000. Im Jahr darauf vielleicht 1 Mio, vllt sogar 1 1/2.
> 
> Wann hört es auf? Bei 2 Mio? Bei 5? Niemand hier hat einen Vorschlag wann wir sagen Stop. Sollen das solange weitergehen, bis wir eine Bevölkerungsdichte von 10.000 Menschen pro km² haben?


Ja, genau. Wir holen natürlich alle 7 Milliarden Menschen nach Deutschland ... Selten so einen GUTEN BEITRAG gelesen


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Im Moment wütet (!) DER Islamische Staat nur in Afrika, im Irak und Syrien.
> Anderswo zeigt er Präsens, aber keine derartigen Angriffe.
> Also dürfen sie laut deiner Aussage überall hin außer Afrika, den Irak und Syrien.


Weißt du wie groß Afrika ist ? In Länder wie Angola (wo der Islam verboten ist), Südafrika und Ägypten können sie immer noch flüchten.


----------



## Kaaruzo (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Im Moment wütet (!) DER Islamische Staat nur in Afrika, im Irak und Syrien.
> Anderswo zeigt er Präsens, aber keine derartigen Angriffe.
> Also dürfen sie laut deiner Aussage überall hin außer Afrika, den Irak und Syrien.



Ach wütet der IS in * ganz * Afrika, * ganz * Syrien und in * ganz * Irak?

Es gibt auch Gebiete wo der IS eben nicht wütet. Dahin können sie doch fliehen.



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Ja, genau. Wir holen natürlich alle 7 Milliarden Menschen nach Deutschland ... Selten so einen GUTEN BEITRAG gelesen



Hab ich das irgendwo behauptet? Fakt ist doch, dass die Bevölkerungsentwicklung in Afrika eine deutliche Sprache spricht. Die Länder sind nicht willens und fähig ihre Einwohner zu ernäheren, also kommen sie hierher. Also wann soll das enden? Das ist ein Fass ohne Boden voller Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge die keinen volkswirtschaftlichen Nutzen haben. Das will ich nicht finanzieren.


----------



## Tactac90 (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

"Ausmaß islamfeindlicher Taten bleibt im Dunkeln" - DIE WELT

http://dip21.bundestag.de/dip21/btd/18/016/1801627.pdf

http://dip21.bundestag.de/dip21/btd/18/042/1804269.pdf

Deutscher Terror an in Deutschland lebenden Muslimen - Realität. Hier is doch so einer der immer ganz fleissig Links sammelt und sie postet. PI-Leser wie er leibt und lebt


----------



## Kaaruzo (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Tactac90 schrieb:


> "Ausmaß islamfeindlicher Taten bleibt im Dunkeln" - DIE WELT
> 
> http://dip21.bundestag.de/dip21/btd/18/016/1801627.pdf
> 
> ...



Religionsmonitor: 57 Prozent der Deutschen fühlen sich vom Islam bedroht | ZEIT ONLINE
Islam-Studie: Jeder Zweite empfindet Islam als Bedrohung - SPIEGEL ONLINE
https://www.tagesschau.de/inland/islam-101.html
http://www.faz.net/aktuell/politik/...n-fuehlt-sich-vom-islam-bedroht-13358936.html

Warum fühlen sich die Deutschen nicht vom Judentum, Christentum, Buddhismus oder Hinduismus bedroht?


----------



## CmdCobra (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Wie kann man bei Menschen; Leid, Tod, etc von volkswirtschaftlichen Nutzen sprechen... und überlässt man die sich
ihres eigenen Schicksals? Schaut per Inet zu und sagt sich: "Schon schlimm die Sache, nur zum Glück nicht hier?" 

Die Bankenrettung hat volkswirtschaftliche Vorteile, die einfach bankrott gehen zu lassen, wie es mit jeder Firma passieren 
kann? Nein ... man verschwendet da 100te Millionen / Milliarden an €...


----------



## Bonkic (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich habe sie verstanden.



dein eindruck habe ich nicht.
sie passt nur nicht in deine argumentation ("das boot ist voll") und deshalb verdrehst du die aussage.
aber wem sag ich das? das weißt du ja auch selbst.


----------



## Kaaruzo (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



CmdCobra schrieb:


> Wie kann man bei Menschen; Leid, Tod, etc von volkswirtschaftlichen Nutzen sprechen... und überlässt man die sichihres eigenen Schicksals? Schaut per Inet zu und sagt sich: "Schon schlimm die Sache, nur zum Glück nicht hier?"



https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Selektion_(Evolution)



CmdCobra schrieb:


> Die Bankenrettung hat volkswirtschaftliche Vorteile, die einfach bankrott gehen zu lassen, wie es mit jeder Firma passieren kann? Nein ... man verschwendet da 100te Millionen / Milliarden an €...



Ich bin auch gegen weitere Hilfe für Banken. Aber im Zweifel lieber für die Banken, als für Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge.



Bonkic schrieb:


> dein eindruck habe ich nicht.
> sie passt nur nicht in deine argumentation ("das boot ist voll") und deshalb verdrehst du die aussage.
> aber wem sag ich das? das weißt du ja auch selbst.



Wieso, ich habe doch festgestellt, dass die Leute in die Länder geografisch, politisch und kulturell besser gehören.

Und in absoluten Zahlen (und das finde ich angesichts unserer ohnehin schonen hohen Bevölkerungsdichte) sind wir EU-Spitzenreiter.

Wie hoch soll die Bevölkerungsdichte denn hier noch werden?


----------



## Bonkic (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Es wird nie wieder einen Krieg zwischen Nationen geben in denen man ein Land einfach besetzt. Es wird höchstens wieder einen kalten Krieg geben bis sich eine Seite kaputt gerüstet hat aber durch die Atombombe wird es nie wieder Kriege zwischen Nationen geben wie im 2. WK denn außer Diktatoren und Terroristen wäre niemand so dumm eine Atomwaffe zu zünden.



mutige aussage.
ich hoffe du behälst recht, aber ich wage es arg zu bezweifeln.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Tactac90 schrieb:


> "Ausmaß islamfeindlicher Taten bleibt im Dunkeln" - DIE WELT
> 
> http://dip21.bundestag.de/dip21/btd/18/016/1801627.pdf
> 
> ...


Die Zahl antisemitischer und deutschlandfeindlicher Taten durch Muslime steigt auch an.
In gewisser Weise sind sie selbst Schuld an den Hass auf sie wenn sie nur Forderungen stellen, währenddessen ihre "Glaubensbrüder" im Nahen Osten Christen, Juden, Atheisten, Jesiden, Kurden, Frauen und Kinder und Homosexuelle brutal ermorden.



Bonkic schrieb:


> mutige aussage.
> ich hoffe du behälst recht, aber ich wage es arg zu bezweifeln.


Hoffe ich auch, aber bei Politikern wie Trump bleibt so hoffen das die Amis intelligent genug sind ihn nicht zu wählen.


----------



## CmdCobra (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

@Kaaruzo:

weil die Menschen durch Desinformation, Unaufgeklärtheit und Panikmache Angst haben. Das ist das
mächtigste Mittel der Wetl: Angst und Desinformation. Ängste muss man ernst nehmen, aber durch
Informationen im Keim ersticken. Jeder noch so gebildete Mensch sollte keine Angst vor dem Islam haben,oder?


----------



## Kaaruzo (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Die Zahl antisemitischer und deutschlandfeindlicher Taten durch Muslime steigt auch an.
> In gewisser Weise sind sie selbst Schuld an den Hass auf sie wenn sie nur Forderungen stellen, währenddessen ihre "Glaubensbrüder" im Nahen Osten Christen, Juden, Atheisten, Jesiden, Kurden, Frauen und Kinder und Homosexuelle brutal ermorden.



Vorallem importieren wir uns massenhaft Antisemitmus.

Josef Schuster warnt vor Tragen der Kippa - DIE WELT
Spahn warnt vor importiertem Antisemitismus - SPIEGEL ONLINE



CmdCobra schrieb:


> @Kaaruzo:
> 
> weil die Menschen durch Desinformation, Unaufgeklärtheit und Panikmache Angst haben. Das ist das
> mächtigste Mittel der Wetl: Angst und Desinformation. Ängste muss man ernst nehmen, aber durch
> Informationen im Keim ersticken. Jeder noch so gebildete Mensch sollte keine Angst vor dem Islam haben,oder?



Also unterstellst du der Hälfte der Bevölkerung Unwissenheit? Was meinst du wie groß das Wissen um den Hinduismus ist? Warum wir der nicht gefürchtet?

Josef Schuster warnt vor Tragen der Kippa - DIE WELT

Ist der Präsident des Zentralrats der Juden auch ungebildet?


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Warum fühlen sich die Deutschen nicht vom Judentum, Christentum, Buddhismus oder Hinduismus bedroht?


Rückblick zum 11. September 2001.  Ein Dutzend muslimisch-deutsche Terroristen landen in New York.
Da hat man den neuen Feind und das Wort "Salafist" erfunden.

Das GLEICHE wie damals mit dem "ewigen Juden" oder dem "Edeljuden".


----------



## cryon1c (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Religionsmonitor: 57 Prozent der Deutschen fühlen sich vom Islam bedroht | ZEIT ONLINE
> Islam-Studie: Jeder Zweite empfindet Islam als Bedrohung - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> https://www.tagesschau.de/inland/islam-101.html
> Studie: Eine Mehrheit der Deutschen fühlt sich vom Islam bedroht - Inland - FAZ
> ...



Weil es aktuell einige Idioten gibt, die glauben der Koran gibt denen die Freiheit einfach mal so alle zu terrorisieren die ihnen nicht gefallen?
Christentum ist da schon drüber, andere Religionen auch/oder sie waren immer gegen Kriege und haben nur defensiv gehandelt.
Das ist normal das man da Angst hat, aber doch nicht vor dem Islam. Vor den Terroristen wie IS sollte man auch Angst haben. 
Wenn ich jetzt von einem Australier in die Fresse kriege, heißt das ja nicht das drüben nur hirnlose Schläger leben... Hirn einschalten hilft.


----------



## CmdCobra (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

War klar das da die Evolution ins Spiel kommen muss... 

Beim nächsten schweren Autounfall, frage ich erst nach seiner Herkunft und wenn es ein "wirtschaftslüchtling" ist fahre ich
weiter. Wenn ichangezeigt werde wegen unterlassener Hilfeleistung sage ich dem ehrenwerten Richter " Tjaa.... nennt man Evolution/Selektion"

Sorry für die Ironie und Sarkasmus, aber wenn ich so etwas lese, wird mir echt Angst und Bange...


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Rückblick zum 11. September 2001.  Ein Dutzend muslimisch-deutsche Terroristen landen in New York.
> Da hat man den neuen Feind und das Wort "Salafist" erfunden.
> 
> Das GLEICHE wie damals mit dem "ewigen Juden" oder dem "Edeljuden".


Nur das die Juden niemanden etwas getan haben im Gegensatz zu den Salafisten die am 11. September tausende Menschen ermordet haben !


----------



## Nightslaver (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Südafrika



Nur mal zu Südafrika:

Frankfurter Rundschau: 
1) Flüchtlinge in Südafrika : Die Odyssee eines jungen Somaliers | Politik*- Frankfurter Rundschau
2) Flüchtlinge Afrika: ?Wie ein Mensch zweiter Klasse? | Politik*- Frankfurter Rundschau

Da soll noch einer sagen Afrikaner wären nicht auch untereinander rassistisch. Gegen das was die da veranstalten ist die Apartheit ja schon fast als "niedlich" zu bezeichnen gewesen.

Tagesspiegel:
FlÃ¼chtlinge: Von einer HÃ¶lle in die nÃ¤chste - Politik - Tagesspiegel

Die Zeit:
Johannesburg: Südafrika schickt Soldaten in Armenviertel | ZEIT ONLINE

Und dabei erscheinen die Flüchtlingszahlen die in Südafrika aufschlagen noch vergleichsweise lächerlich niedrig:
http://www.laenderdaten.info/Afrika/Suedafrika/fluechtlinge.php


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nur mal zu Südafrika:
> 
> Frankfurter Rundschau:
> 1) Flüchtlinge in Südafrika : Die Odyssee eines jungen Somaliers | Politik*- Frankfurter Rundschau
> ...



(Achtung Sarkasmus) Also wirklich, es können doch nur Weiße rassistisch sein, waren bestimmt bloß geschminkt...


----------



## Kaaruzo (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Rückblick zum 11. September 2001.  Ein Dutzend muslimisch-deutsche Terroristen landen in New York.
> Da hat man den neuen Feind und das Wort "Salafist" erfunden.



Der Islam war auch vor dem 11. September 2001 eine Bedrohung. Nur da wurde es der Weltöffentlichkeit erstmals bewusst.



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Das GLEICHE wie damals mit dem "ewigen Juden" oder dem "Edeljuden".



Nur das die Juden nie irgendwelche Attentate begangne haben.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Weil es aktuell einige Idioten gibt, die glauben der Koran gibt denen die Freiheit einfach mal so alle zu terrorisieren die ihnen nicht gefallen?
> Christentum ist da schon drüber, andere Religionen auch/oder sie waren immer gegen Kriege und haben nur defensiv gehandelt.
> Das ist normal das man da Angst hat, aber doch nicht vor dem Islam. Vor den Terroristen wie IS sollte man auch Angst haben.
> Wenn ich jetzt von einem Australier in die Fresse kriege, heißt das ja nicht das drüben nur hirnlose Schläger leben... Hirn einschalten hilft.



Warum haben die Deutschen dann nicht vor anderen Religionen Angst, die ihnen auch unbekannt sind? 



CmdCobra schrieb:


> War klar das da die Evolution ins Spiel kommen muss...



Ist schon schlimm die Biologie ne?



CmdCobra schrieb:


> Beim nächsten schweren Autounfall, frage ich erst nach seiner Herkunft und wenn es ein "wirtschaftslüchtling" ist fahre ich weiter. Wenn ichangezeigt werde wegen unterlassener Hilfeleistung sage ich dem ehrenwerten Richter " Tjaa.... nennt man Evolution/Selektion"



Wenn dich das glücklich macht. Nur zu.



CmdCobra schrieb:


> Sorry für die Ironie und Sarkasmus, aber wenn ich so etwas lese, wird mir echt Angst und Bange...



Dann lies nicht.


----------



## CmdCobra (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

@Kaaruzo
das leugne ich nicht. Er hat aber auch genug Kritik dafür einstecken müssen und die Gefahrenlage soll
für Juden ja weiter unverändert sein... In gewissen teilen Berlins würde ich auch keine Kippa tragen,
aber auch keine Regenbogenfahne oder das flasche Sporttrikot ... gehört verfolgt und mit aller Härte
bestraft, Bürger mit mehren Staatsangehörigkeiten oder Pass gehören auch gerne abgeschoben, wenn
sie sich der freiheitlichen demokratischen Grundordnung und unserer Verfassung nicht "unterordnen".

Er ist nicht ungebildet, eher einseitig gebildet und wie in fast jederRelegion etwas verklärt. 
War früher zu den Kreuzzügen nicht anders. Und hat heute wer noch Angst vor dem Christentum? Und wenn
es wieder zu einem großen Glaubenskrieg / Kreuzzug gegen das christliche Abendland geben sollte, wäre
das dann nicht auch Evolution bzw. Selektion?


----------



## Kaaruzo (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



CmdCobra schrieb:


> @Kaaruzo
> das leugne ich nicht. Er hat aber auch genug Kritik dafür einstecken müssen und die Gefahrenlage soll
> für Juden ja weiter unverändert sein...
> 
> ...



Ding ding ding. Und die Kreuzzüge. War ja klar

Dir ist aber schon bewusst, dass die Kreuzzüge eine * Reaktion * auf vorherige islamische Gewalttaten war?


----------



## CmdCobra (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Und die ganze Missionarisierung und Kolonialisierung Afrikas natürlich auch`?


----------



## cryon1c (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Warum haben die Deutschen dann nicht vor anderen Religionen Angst, die ihnen auch unbekannt sind?



Weil in diesen Religionen keine 1% bekloppte existieren, die gerade Leute umbringen, Drohungen spucken und für massive Flüchtlingswellen sorgen?
Und unbekannt ist hier KEINE Religion. Es gibt Informationen über so ziemlich alles. Wir sind hier kein Land der 3 Welt wo man keine Informationen kriegt wegen fehlender Infrastruktur, Zensur und so weiter.


----------



## Kaaruzo (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



CmdCobra schrieb:


> Und die ganze Missionarisierung und Kolonialisierung Afrikas natürlich auch`?



Weil das Argument mit den Kreuzzügen nicht mehr zieht, lenken wir ab?



cryon1c schrieb:


> Weil in diesen Religionen keine 1% bekloppte existieren, die gerade Leute umbringen, Drohungen spucken und für massive Flüchtlingswellen sorgen?



Und jetzt stell dir mal die Frage, warum gerade der Islam für solchen Menschen so geeignet ist im Gegensatz zu anderen Religionen.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Und unbekannt ist hier KEINE Religion. Es gibt Informationen über so ziemlich alles. Wir sind hier kein Land der 3 Welt wo man keine Informationen kriegt wegen fehlender Infrastruktur, Zensur und so weiter.



Das ist mir klar. Aber du wirst mir doch zustimmen, dass der durchschnittliche Bürger hier über den Islam soviel weiß, wie über den Hinduismus oder den Buhddismus.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Komisch die Kreuzzüge sind schon fast 1000 Jahre her.  Da müsste die Menschheit eigentlich draus gelernt haben, oder nicht ?
Und Afrika wurde in der Zeit des Imperialismus kolonialisiert, das hatte nichts mit den Christentum zu tun sondern mit Rohstoffen und politischer Macht.


----------



## Tactac90 (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Weil das Argument mit den Kreuzzügen nicht mehr zieht, lenken wir ab?



Er bringt ein Gegenargument und dann soll er plötzlich ablenken, LOL. Du bist ja sowas wie der Erdogan der PCGH-Diskussionen 

Wer hat nochmal Naturheiler der Hexerei bezichtigt und  sie auf bestialische Art und Weise ermordet? Welchem Glauben fiel Galileo nochmal zum Opfer? Usw. usw. usw.? Stimmt, das waren alles die Muslime! 

Wenn du über nen Stein stolperst, warens auch die Muslime oder?


----------



## Tactac90 (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> das hatte nichts mit den Christentum zu tun sondern mit Rohstoffen und politischer Macht.



Für Karuzzo spielts keine Rolle ob etwas mit dem Islam zu tun hat oder nicht. Und die Kolonialisierung fand nunmal unter Menschen statt die dem Christentum angehörten, so what?


----------



## Nightslaver (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



CmdCobra schrieb:


> @Kaaruzo
> das leugne ich nicht. Er hat aber auch genug Kritik dafür einstecken müssen und die Gefahrenlage soll
> für Juden ja weiter unverändert sein...



Jaja, die jüdischen Mitmenschen und die angeblich so hohe Gefahrenlage für ihr Leib und Leben (im Vergleich zu allen anderen Ausländern und Glaubensrichtungen)...
Ich meine, sicher wir können heute nach wie vor nicht ausschließen das eine Synagoge ohne Polizeischutz nicht von ein paar rechte Hohlköpfen angezündet werden könnte und in traditioneller jüdischer Tracht würde ich Nachts vieleicht auch nicht unbedingt auf die Straße gehen, aber ansonsten ist die Gefahr als Jude in Deutschland zu leben nicht höher als für jeden anderen "Ausländer", oder Menschen einer anderen Religion, die das gleiche Problem haben und nicht so vom deutschen Staat betütelt werden.
Warum die Juden da also nach wie vor einen Sondersatus einnehmen müssen, naja, kann man fast schon nur noch damit begründen das sie halt das "auserwählte" Volk sind, sind halt was besonderes.
Auch deshalb bekommen nach über 75 Jahren und obwohl die Generation die es betrifft "entschädigt" wurde und schon tot ist immer noch Nachfahren von K.Z.-Häftlingen Geldleistungen vom deutschen Staat und wird man als Deutscher in Israel schnell mal bespuckt, schlecht behandelt und als Nazi bezeichnet wen die rausbekommen wo man her kommt (eigene Erfahrung).
Als Deutscher werden wohl selbst noch unsere Enkel für die Vebrechen an den Juden unter Hitler von selbigen in Regrez und Sippenhaft genommen werden und die ewigen Nazis sein.


----------



## Bonkic (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

das "argument" mit der bevölkerungsdichte ist auch nicht schlecht. lol. 
schau dir mal die demografieentwicklung in deutschland an. wir haben hier in kürze noch sehr viel mehr platz.


----------



## Kaaruzo (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Tactac90 schrieb:


> Er bringt ein Gegenargument und dann soll er plötzlich ablenken, LOL. Du bist ja sowas wie der Erdogan der PCGH-Diskussionen



Er ist ja auf meinen Einwand nicht eingegangen. Ergo ist es für mich ablenken.



Tactac90 schrieb:


> Wer hat nochmal Naturheiler der Hexerei bezichtigt und  sie auf bestialische Art und Weise ermordet? Welchem Glauben fiel Galileo nochmal zum Opfer? Usw. usw. usw.? Stimmt, das waren alles die Muslime!



Schon bitter, wenn man soweit in der Vergangenheit zurückgehen muss oder? Warum muss man das beim Islam eigentlich nicht?



Tactac90 schrieb:


> Für Karuzzo spielts keine Rolle ob etwas mit dem Islam zu tun hat oder nicht. Und die Kolonialisierung fand nunmal unter Menschen statt die dem Christentum angehörten, so what?



Na dann war der zweite Weltkrieg auch ein christlicher Krieg ja? Die deutschen waren ja in der Mehrheit Christen.



Bonkic schrieb:


> das "argument" mit der bevölkerungsdichte ist auch nicht schlecht. lol.
> schau dir mal die demografieentwicklung in deutschland an. wir haben hier in kürze noch sehr viel mehr platz.



Also müssen wir diesen Platz zwingend mit Wirtschaftsflüchtlingen füllen, ja?


----------



## CmdCobra (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

... und auch in Afrika ging die Gier nach Macht, Kapital, Geld, Ressourcen von Eruopa aus  
Hat sich nicht geändert oder? Achso doch früher ist man in die Regionen eingfallen, hat sich
eingebildet der "wahre" und gebildete Mensch zu sein und die "wilden" EInwohnern um ihr
Hab und Gut gebracht, sie mit Waffengwalt missionarisiert und als es nicht mehr zu holen gab,
sich selbst überlassen... alles für den Profit... heute kauft sich Europa die freundliche Gesinnung....


----------



## Nightslaver (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Bonkic schrieb:


> das "argument" mit der bevölkerungsdichte ist auch nicht schlecht. lol.
> schau dir mal die demografieentwicklung in deutschland an. wir haben hier in kürze noch sehr viel mehr platz.



Dumm nur das eine abnehmende Bevölkerungszahl sogar gut ist und eine Folge steigender Automatisierung und Wohlstands ist. Sollten die Afrikaner vieleicht auch mal probieren, würde sicher das eine oder andere Problem bei ihnen schon lösen wen sie es dort auch mal mit Verhütung und Enthaltsamkeit probieren täten, statt immer noch mehr Kinder in ihre arme Gesellschaft zu zeugen die dann als Jugendliche und Erwachsene Armutsflüchtlinge auswandern. 
Mag zwar kurzfristig zu einer "Überalterung" der Bevölkerung führen, mittelfristig würde sich das aber wieder auf ein gesundes Maß einpendeln.


----------



## cryon1c (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das ist mir klar. Aber du wirst mir doch zustimmen, dass der durchschnittliche Bürger hier über den Islam soviel weiß, wie über den Hinduismus oder den Buhddismus.



Genau deswegen sollte man nicht auf die breite Masse hören und sich selbst informieren. Dann würde man auch keine Angst vor irgendwas haben.

Und Islam ist nur deswegen dafür geeignet, weil die Länder dort in einer instabilen Lage sind und nicht mit heranwachsenen terroristischen Organisationen umgehen können. Das hängt alles zusammen.
In den USA haben wir z.B. auch viele radikale Christen, bei denen mir auch so einiges hoch kommt. Und die kommen auch an Waffen, genau so leicht wie in den Ländern wo gerade die IS rumrennt.  Aber ich hab keine Angst vor denen, weil ich glaube das USA die Leute beherrschen kann und die Bevölkerung es nicht zulassen wird das sie da das veranstalten was die IS gerade macht.


----------



## Kaaruzo (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Genau deswegen sollte man nicht auf die breite Masse hören und sich selbst informieren. Dann würde man auch keine Angst vor irgendwas haben.
> 
> Und Islam ist nur deswegen dafür geeignet, weil die Länder dort in einer instabilen Lage sind und nicht mit heranwachsenen terroristischen Organisationen umgehen können. Das hängt alles zusammen.
> In den USA haben wir z.B. auch viele radikale Christen, bei denen mir auch so einiges hoch kommt. Und die kommen auch an Waffen, genau so leicht wie in den Ländern wo gerade die IS rumrennt.  Aber ich hab keine Angst vor denen, weil ich glaube das USA die Leute beherrschen kann und die Bevölkerung es nicht zulassen wird das sie da das veranstalten was die IS gerade macht.



Der Islam ist deshalb so geeignet, weil man da nichts reininterpretieren muss. Die Mitglieder des IS leben einfach so wie Mohammed vor 1400 Jahren.


----------



## CmdCobra (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ich dachte es gehört zum guten Umgangston hier, Dinge in den man sich geirrt hat einfach zu ignorieren und dann 10 Posts später wieder einzusteigen.

@genau Kaaruzo, der IS wie vor 1400 Jahren. Aber die stehen doch nicht stellvertreten für alle Moslems oder? Darf der sich auch entwickeln, so wie
wir? Hat der nicht auch das Recht ein paar Idioten 1 - 2 %, die nun die Welt in Angst und Schrecken versetzen, aber 98 - 99 % vollkommen friedlich sind?


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Tactac90 schrieb:


> Für Karuzzo spielts keine Rolle ob etwas mit dem Islam zu tun hat oder nicht. Und die Kolonialisierung fand nunmal unter Menschen statt die dem Christentum angehörten, so what?


Sie fand aber nicht im Namen des Christentums statt, im Gegensatz zum Islam.


----------



## cryon1c (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Der Islam ist deshalb so geeignet, weil man da nichts reininterpretieren muss. Die Mitglieder des IS leben einfach so wie Mohammed vor 1400 Jahren.



Das ist nicht so einfach. Den Koran kann man auf verschiedene Weise auslegen. Und praktisch alle Muslime sind friedlich. Warum wohl?
Weil unsere Welt sich entwickelt und Religionen zurückfallen. Sie bestimmen nicht mehr die Politik und den Alltag in dem Maße wie vor 1400 Jahren. 
Warum rennen hier keine Christen und verbrennen Grufties als Hexen? Weil das nicht mehr aktuell ist um es kurz zu sagen.
Der Islam muss in 2015 ankommen, nicht das Jahr 600 wo man sich wegen Sachen umgebracht hat die man nicht verstanden hat >.<


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Jaja, die jüdischen Mitmenschen und die angeblich so hohe Gefahrenlage für ihr Leib und Leben (im Vergleich zu allen anderen Ausländern und Glaubensrichtungen)...
> Ich meine, sicher wir können heute nach wie vor nicht ausschließen das eine Synagoge ohne Polizeischutz nicht von ein paar rechte Hohlköpfen angezündet werden könnte und in traditioneller jüdischer Tracht würde ich Nachts vieleicht auch nicht unbedingt auf die Straße gehen, aber ansonsten ist die Gefahr als Jude in Deutschland zu leben nicht höher als für jeden anderen "Ausländer", oder Menschen einer anderen Religion, die das gleiche Problem haben und nicht so vom deutschen Staat betütelt werden.
> Warum die Juden da also nach wie vor einen Sondersatus einnehmen müssen, naja, kann man fast schon nur noch damit begründen das sie halt das "auserwählte" Volk sind, sind halt was besonderes.
> Auch deshalb bekommen nach über 75 Jahren und obwohl die Generation die es betrifft "entschädigt" wurde und schon tot ist immer noch Nachfahren von K.Z.-Häftlingen Geldleistungen vom deutschen Staat und wird man als Deutscher in Israel schnell mal bespuckt, schlecht behandelt und als Nazi bezeichnet wen die rausbekommen wo man her kommt (eigene Erfahrung).
> Als Deutscher werden wohl selbst noch unsere Enkel für die Vebrechen an den Juden unter Hitler von selbigen in Regrez und Sippenhaft genommen werden und die ewigen Nazis sein.


Wobei das eher Einzelfälle sind, und eher unsere eigenen Politiker (vor allem aus dem linksextremen bis linksliberalen Spektrum) sind die uns in Sippenhaft nehmen wollen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



CmdCobra schrieb:


> @genau Kaaruzo, der IS wie vor 1400 Jahren. Aber die stehen doch nicht stellvertreten für alle Moslems oder? Darf der sich auch entwickeln, so wie wir? Hat der nicht auch das Recht ein paar Idioten 1 - 2 %, die nun die Welt in Angst und Schrecken versetzen, aber 98 - 99 % vollkommen friedlich sind?



Ich bin absolut dafür, dass der Islam sich weiterentwickelt. Und auch, dass die friedlichen die Radikalen bekämpfen.

Aber ich bin auch dafür, dass bis das passiert ist, der Islam nicht länger nach Europa importiert wird. Weil wir in Europa schon blutig die Kirch überwinden mussten. Das brauch sich nicht mit dem Islam zu wiederholen.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Das ist nicht so einfach. Den Koran kann man auf verschiedene Weise auslegen. Und praktisch alle Muslime sind friedlich. Warum wohl?
> Weil unsere Welt sich entwickelt und Religionen zurückfallen. Sie bestimmen nicht mehr die Politik und den Alltag in dem Maße wie vor 1400 Jahren.
> Warum rennen hier keine Christen und verbrennen Grufties als Hexen? Weil das nicht mehr aktuell ist um es kurz zu sagen.
> Der Islam muss in 2015 ankommen, nicht das Jahr 600 wo man sich wegen Sachen umgebracht hat die man nicht verstanden hat >.<



Guck mal wie in der islamischen Welt der Islam noch den Alltag bestimmt. Und davor haben die Menschen zurecht Angst, wenn der Islam in Deutschland wächst.

Ich bin absolut dafür, dass der Islam in 2015 ankommt. Aber bis das soweit ist, soll er sich bitte im Nahen Osten weiterentwickeln und nicht hier.


----------



## Nightslaver (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Sie fand aber nicht im Namen des Christentums statt, im Gegensatz zum Islam.



Da hat er recht. Die Kolonialisierung wurde primär aus wirtschaftlichen Interesse der entsprechenden Staaten durchgeführt und nicht zur Missionierung der Welt. Die Missionierung der Kolonien war ehr eine Begleiterscheinung und ging primär von der römisch-katholischen Kirche aus die die Eroberungen dazu genutzt hat das Christentum in der Welt zu verbreiten, was aber natürlich auch oft entsprechend von christilichen Staaten unterstützt wurde, aber wie gesagt nicht ihr Hauptaugenmerk war.
Den Spaniern, Engländern, Portugiesen, Franzosen und Niederländern ging es primär darum Ressourcen aus den Kolonien auszubeuten und die Einwohner dafür als zwangsweise willige Arbeitskräfte zu halten.


----------



## CmdCobra (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

@ Kaaruzo: irgendwie passt das doch nicht so wirklich zu unserem Grundgesetz oder`? so freie Entfalltung der Person, Religionsfreiheit.
Alles Wert die du gern verteidigen möchtest. Ich im Grund auch. Da sind wir uns nicht verschieden...

@Nightslayer: komisch dein Text trifft auf damals sowie auf heute egal ob 19xx oder 20xx...


----------



## cryon1c (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich bin absolut dafür, dass der Islam in 2015 ankommt. Aber bis das soweit ist, soll er sich bitte im Nahen Osten weiterentwickeln und nicht hier.



Dann solltest du genau andersherum denken. Wir haben hier die Erfahrung mit der Kirche, wir kennen den Weg der funktioniert. Und wir sollten hier den Leuten helfen  die schon zu uns kommen. Wir bringen ihnen unser System näher - ob sie es annehmen oder nicht ist deren Sache. Wenn wir sie aber ignorieren, wie Tiere irgendwo einsperren und denen noch Waffen hinwerfen damit die sich schön gegenseitig niedermetzeln, dann sind wir schlimmer als die Terroristen. 
Mit unserem Wissen würde sich der Islam schneller entwickeln als ohne. Und sie würden uns nicht Feinde ansehen. Pfeifen wir auf die, könnte es durchaus passieren das Deutschland zu deren schlimmsten Feinden gezählt wird. Und das will keiner, denn das würde für weit mehr Probleme sorgen als nur für ein paar Flüchtlinge hier es bis zu uns schaffen.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Dann solltest du genau andersherum denken. Wir haben hier die Erfahrung mit der Kirche, wir kennen den Weg der funktioniert. Und wir sollten hier den Leuten helfen  die schon zu uns kommen. Wir bringen ihnen unser System näher - ob sie es annehmen oder nicht ist deren Sache. Wenn wir sie aber ignorieren, wie Tiere irgendwo einsperren und denen noch Waffen hinwerfen damit die sich schön gegenseitig niedermetzeln, dann sind wir schlimmer als die Terroristen.
> Mit unserem Wissen würde sich der Islam schneller entwickeln als ohne. Und sie würden uns nicht Feinde ansehen. Pfeifen wir auf die, könnte es durchaus passieren das Deutschland zu deren schlimmsten Feinden gezählt wird. Und das will keiner, denn das würde für weit mehr Probleme sorgen als nur für ein paar Flüchtlinge hier es bis zu uns schaffen.


Also müssen die sich damit sie sich weiter entwickeln nicht an unsere Gesetze halten ?! Weißt du wie der Weg hier funktioniert hat ? Nämlich durch Kriege !
Dann sehen sie uns halt als Feinde, dann müssen wir halt mal einen auf Ami machen !


----------



## Nightslaver (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



CmdCobra schrieb:


> @Nightslayer: komisch dein Text trifft auf damals sowie auf heute egal ob 19xx oder 20xx...



Natürlich trifft der auch heute noch zu, die Bedürfnisse haben sich von damals zu heute nicht wesentlich verändert (wobei ich mal anmerken muss das die Kolonialisierung schon im 16 Jahrhundert angefangen hat und nicht erst ein Phänomen des 19 Jahrhunderts ist).
Heute sind die Interessen nach wie vor billige Rohstoffe und jüngst im Zuge der Globalisierung auch Abatzmärkte und billige Arbeitskräfte.
Das einzige was sich im Gegensatz zu früher wirklich verändert hat ist die Zahl der Mitspieler in diesem Bestreben, wo Länder wie China, Japan, Russland, die USA, usw. dazu gekommen sind und das man heute nicht mehr direkt seine eigenen teritorialen Kolonien  ausbeutet sondern das über Umwege macht, indem man Einfluss auf die dort vorherrschenden korrupten Systeme in Form von Bestechung, Waffenlieferung und politischen Intriegen und begrenzer militärischer Gewalt nimmt.

Das unterscheidet aber bis heute auch die Interessen der "christlich" europäischen Nationen von denen des Islam. Der Islam hatte und hat auch außerteritoriale Interessen, hatte er unter den Osmanen auch schon zurückreichend bis ins 14 Jahrhundert, diese Interessen waren aber nicht primär die Erlangung wirtschaftlicher Vorteile, wie im christilichen Europa, sondern die Bekehrung und Islamisierung eroberter Gebiete. Wirtschaftliche Interessen haben da nur eine sehr begrenzte sekundäre Rolle gespielt. Auch ein Grund warum das osmanische Reich im laufe der Zeit gegenüber den anderen europäischen Nationen, sowohl technologisch als auch wirtschaftlich immer mehr ins hintertreffen geraten ist und im 19 Jahrhundert teuer Technologie und knowhow aus dem europäischen Ausland einkaufen musste um überhaupt lebensfähig zu bleiben.

Bis heute haben sich diese Interessen im Grunde beim Islam nicht geändert, was sich nur verändert hat ist wer und wie man versucht diese Interessen durchzusetzen, so ist es heute kein Staatsgebilde mehr was versucht das andersgläuige zu islamisieren und im Namen Alahs Gebiete zu erobern sondern es sind extremistische Organisationen die aber im Grunde wirklich in bester islamischer Tradition versuchen Alahs Wort mit dem Schwert zu verbreiten, haben die Osmanen jahrhunderte lang auch gemacht und das hat sie bis vor die Tore Wiens geführt.


----------



## Amon (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Wir sind sowieso schon der Feind also so what.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Amon schrieb:


> Wir sind sowieso schon der Feind also so what.


Immer wenn die Museln was gegen "Ungläubige" schreien frag ich mich ob den eigentlich klar ist, dass sie aus unserer Sicht selber die "Ungläubigen" sind.


----------



## cryon1c (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Also müssen die sich damit sie sich weiter entwickeln nicht an unsere Gesetze halten ?! Weißt du wie der Weg hier funktioniert hat ? Nämlich durch Kriege !
> Dann sehen sie uns halt als Feinde, dann müssen wir halt mal einen auf Ami machen !



Und wann war das?
Denkste immer noch es muss immer mit einer Knarre unter der Nase funktionieren?
Die Menschheit hat solche guten Sachen wie Diplomatie und Friedensverträge entwickelt, nicht nur Waffen.
Sie halten sich übrigens an unsere Gesetze - wenn sie diese kennen. Da wir ihnen nichts beibringen, sondern diese nur irgendwo reinstopfen und ihnen genug Geld geben damit sie nicht verhungern - ist es auch kein Wunder wenn sie sich nicht anpassen können - an was denn anpassen?


----------



## CmdCobra (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

@all bin mal raus... mich mit den islamischen/muslimischen Nachbarn Mitmenschen auf den Hof setzen und
die Kinder vollkommen vorurteilsfrei spielen lassen...


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Da ich hier so viel Blödsinn über den Islam lese, kläre ich als Ungelehrter mal auf:

Der Islam wurde im 7. Jahrhundert gegründet.
Der Koran wurde ebenfalls im 7. Jahrhundert übermittelt.
Im 7. Jahrhundert herrschte Krieg und alles, was kein Moslem war, wollte den Islam und seine Ausbreitung gewaltsam stoppen.
Das waren z.B. die Christen.
Da der Koran unverändert ist, sieht er den Dschihad (was eigentlich nicht "heiliger Krieg", sondern die Hingabe zu Gott meint) immer noch als aktiv an, da der Westen in muslimischen Ländern krieg führt (Afghanistan, Irak, Syrien etc.)
Der Westen ist größtenteils christlich und jüdisch - also der Feind, der den Islam vor 1400 Jahren bekämpfte. 
Aus diesem Grund entstanden die al-Qiada, der IS, die al-Nusra-Front, die IF usw.

Jeder nicht radikale Imam wird dir bestätigen, dass der Islam seine Kriegszeit beendet hat. Er wird nämlich hier nicht mehr bekämpft! Das sehen die weniger als 1% radikalen Moslems jedoch anders und laufen in den Levanten Amok.

Und durch diese radikalen Moslems haben wir viele Flüchtlinge auf der Welt.
Sie interpretieren ihre heilige Schrift FALSCH.


CmdCobra schrieb:


> @all bin mal raus... mich mit den islamischen/muslimischen Nachbarn Mitmenschen auf den Hof setzen und
> die Kinder vollkommen vorurteilsfrei spielen lassen...


Darf ich mitkommen?


----------



## Nightslaver (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Mit unserem Wissen würde sich der Islam schneller entwickeln als ohne. Und sie würden uns nicht Feinde ansehen.



Nein können wir nicht, das ein zimlicher Irrglaube. Leute nehmen nur etwas an wen sie bereit sind die Vorteile für sich zu erkennen und selber bereit sind sich zu ändern. Versuchst du jemanden von außen zu einer Veränderung zu zwingen wird das meist nur in Trotz und Ablehnung ausarten. Bestes Beispiel dafür ist das römische Reich und die germanischen und keltischen Stämme. Selbige haben mehrere hundert Jahre neben und unter den Römern gelebt, trotzdem haben sie die Vorteile der römischen Kulutur und Technik nicht in sich aufgenommen, als das römische Reich zerfiel gingen auch ein Großteil der Errungenschaften mit ihm verloren, wie Straßenbau, Wasserleitungen, Staatswesen / Verwaltung, Bäder mit fließenden Wasser, Kanalisation, Errungenschaften des Häuserbau (grade im Bereich des Brandschutzes), Kultur, Seefahrt, ect. ect. ect. und musste über 500 Jahre wieder mühsellig neu erworben und erlernt werden.
Das alles obwohl die Römer versucht haben die Kelten und Germanen in ihre Gesellschaft zu zwingen und zu integrieren.

Anderes Beispiel, ich weiß nicht ob du eine Freundin / Frau hast. Wen ja hat auch die sicher irgendwelche Macken die du gelegentlich als etwas störend empfunden hast oder empfindest. Wieviele davon konntest du ihr abgewöhnen ohne das sie sich dazu bereit erklärt hat diese abzulegen? Vermutlich keine, oder nur sehr wenige?

Mit den teils totalitären Gesellschaftsstrukturen im Islam verhält es sich nicht anders. Du kannst die Leute nicht von außen dazu zwingen eine andere Auffassung und "moderne" Gesellschaft haben zu wollen. Willst du sie von außen dazu zwingen werden und fassen sie es als das auf was es ist, Zwang und werden es bewust ablehnen.  Nur die die von sich aus bereits eine Veränderung möchten werden auch Veränderungen annehmen.
Daher muss die islamische Bevölkerung auch von sich aus den weg in eine liberalere und modernere Gesellschaft finden und für sich dafür kämpfen das zu erreichen, das können ihnen keine USA mit Waffengewalt bringen und auch wir Europäer können konservative Muslime hier in Europa und dort vor Ort nicht dazu konvertieren Demokratie und eine offene Gesellschaft zu wertschätzen.

Der Versuch dies trotzdem durchzusetzen wird nur zu inneren und äußeren Spannungen führen, wie schon im römischen Reich und in einer Beziehung.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Gelöscht, weil einige schon wieder weinen


----------



## cryon1c (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Das ist die Folge davon wenn man mit Muslimen aufwächst, sorry.
> Sie werden von ihren Eltern und ihrer Moschee mit dem Quatsch eingelullt, was sie dann wie ihre Eltern an die nächste Generation weiter geben. So werden muslimische Kinder schon von klein auf damit versaut, was im Alter nicht mehr völlig zu heilen ist.



Welcher Quatsch denn? Das Koran nix anderes als deren Bibel, wo es NICHT steht "geh und bring alles um was dir nicht gefällt!"? 
Oder das alle die dem Islam nicht folgen, minderwertig sind?

Das ist Quark, Muslime sind genau so friedlich, zivilisiert und normal wie wir auch.


----------



## BlackAcetal (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Die Bibel ist wenn man genau hinschaut in vielen hinsichten auch ziemlich Brutal und ,,komisch".


----------



## Amon (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Das sind die fanatischen Spinner die das Problem sind und nicht der Islam an sich. Meine türkischen Arbeitskollegen sagen selbst dass das nicht der Islam ist was der IS da macht. Bleibt aber die Frage wieso sich die hier lebenden Moslems nicht öffentlich von denen distanzieren.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Welcher Quatsch denn? Das Koran nix anderes als deren Bibel, wo es NICHT steht "geh und bring alles um was dir nicht gefällt!"?
> Oder das alle die dem Islam nicht folgen, minderwertig sind?
> 
> Das ist Quark, Muslime sind genau so friedlich, zivilisiert und normal wie wir auch.


Merkt man an den Staaten im Nahen Osten. Diese.... Wie sagte Claudia Roth ? "Unglaubliche Herzlichkeit" 


BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Die Bibel ist wenn man genau hinschaut in vielen hinsichten auch ziemlich Brutal und ,,komisch".



Nur ist die Bibel eher ein Buch mit Geschichten und keine Gebrauchsanweisung.


----------



## Amon (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Frau Roth leidet unter Realitätsverlust...


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Amon schrieb:


> Frau Roth leidet unter Realitätsverlust...


Die wollen halt nicht ohne Grund einige Drogen legalisieren...


----------



## Sparanus (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Die Bibel ist wenn man genau hinschaut in vielen hinsichten auch ziemlich Brutal und ,,komisch".



Weswegen du schon im Kindergarten hörst, dass du nicht alles ernst nehmen sollst eas da drin steht und das in einem katholischen Kindergarten.


----------



## Leob12 (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Das ist die Folge davon wenn man mit Muslimen aufwächst, sorry.
> Sie werden von ihren Eltern und ihrer Moschee mit dem Quatsch eingelullt, was sie dann wie ihre Eltern an die nächste Generation weiter geben. So werden muslimische Kinder schon von klein auf damit versaut, was im Alter nicht mehr völlig zu heilen ist.



Gut das so viele Mitteleuropäer auf die katholische Kirche keinen Wert mehr legen, sonst würden die auch von dem Quatsch eingelullt werden. Ach warte, du hast doch so sehr auf unsere "christliche Kultur" gepocht. 
Dasselbe kann man genauso über das Christentum sagen, außerdem bezeichnest du gläubige Muslime als "krank", bzw den Glauben als "Krankheit". Ist es eigentlich in Ordnung so etwas hier zu schreiben? Immerhin bezeichnest du sämtliche Gläubige Muslime als "krank".


----------



## cryon1c (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Merkt man an den Staaten im Nahen Osten. Diese.... Wie sagte Claudia Roth ? "Unglaubliche Herzlichkeit"
> 
> Nur ist die Bibel eher ein Buch mit Geschichten und keine Gebrauchsanweisung.



Ja na was stimmt denn im Nahen Osten nicht?
Die Deutschen die da Urlaub machen, finden nicht das dort gruselige Barbaren leben. Und auch meine Erfahrung mit Muslimen zeigt - sie sind friedlicher als andere. Deppen gibt es überall wie gesagt, wenn du wegen 1% der Muslime jetzt die gesamte Religion irgendwohin schieben willst, wo die Sonne nie scheint, dann stimmt da was nicht...
Der Koran ist im Prinzip nichts anderes als die Bibel. Je nach dem wie man den interpretiert. 

Die Muslime hier distanzieren sich und verurteilen die IS mehr als scharf - aber das sieht hier meist keiner, vor allem weil es meistens nicht in deutsch oder english passiert. Danach muss man suchen, eventuell einige Sachen übersetzen und nachdenken - dann versteht man auch was da abgeht. 
Meine Mitbewohner wollen hier in der EU arbeiten, und zwar nicht weil es hier schön ist. Sondern weil sie das korrupte Leben in Ägypten satt haben. 
Jetzt kommen sie noch selbst her und bezahlen alles. Wenns so weiter geht, werden in 10 Jahren aber auch von dort Flüchtlinge herkommen.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Gut das so viele Mitteleuropäer auf die katholische Kirche keinen Wert mehr legen, sonst würden die auch von dem Quatsch eingelullt werden. Ach warte, du hast doch so sehr auf unsere "christliche Kultur" gepocht.
> Dasselbe kann man genauso über das Christentum sagen, außerdem bezeichnest du gläubige Muslime als "krank", bzw den Glauben als "Krankheit". Ist es eigentlich in Ordnung so etwas hier zu schreiben? Immerhin bezeichnest du sämtliche Gläubige Muslime als "krank".


Wo hab ich sie als Krank bezeichnet ? Ich hab es als krank bezeichnet schon im Kindesalter einen mit Religion einzulullen, und damit ist es egal welche Religion es ist.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Wenns so weiter geht, werden in 10 Jahren aber auch von dort Flüchtlinge herkommen.


Dann müssen wir uns halt abschotten.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Amon schrieb:


> Bleibt aber die Frage wieso sich die hier lebenden Moslems nicht öffentlich von denen distanzieren.


Sollen sie sich jetzt von jedem Mord, den ein Moslem begangen hat, distanzieren?

Dann fangen wir Christen gleich auch damit an: Ferguson, Anders Breivik, jeder Naso-Mord, die Döner-Morde, jeder Weltkrieg, jeder Kreuzzug etc.
Ich will mich aber nicht davon distanzieren. Ich war es nicht und es ist nicht meine Schuld.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Sollen sie sich jetzt von jedem Mord, den ein Moslem begangen hat, distanzieren?
> 
> Dann fangen wir Christen gleich auch damit an: Ferguson, Anders Breivik, jeder Naso-Mord, die Döner-Morde, jeder Weltkrieg, jeder Kreuzzug etc.
> Ich will mich aber nicht davon distanzieren. Ich war es nicht und es ist nicht meine Schuld.


Du verstehst es nicht, oder ? Keine deiner genannten Beispiele wurde im Namen des Christentums verübt ! Die Kreuzzüge waren außerdem Defensivkriege und keine Angriffskriege.

Zum Glück ist das Bildungssystem in Sachsen nicht so "bunt" wie das in NRW, deshalb schneiden wir genauso wie die Bayern in PISA Tests ab besser ab als alle Rot-Grün regierten Länder (nachweislich auch dank der geringeren Ausländerquote).


----------



## Ruptet (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Der Kreuzzug ist immer das beste Argument das man bringen kann .... nur weil die Moslems nach ihrer Zeitrechnung paar hundert Jahre zurück sind, heißt es nicht, dass sie sich so aufführen können wie es vor paar hundert Jahren üblich war.

Ebenfalls ist es ein nicht gerade kleiner Unterschied, ob Christen ein Verbrechen im Namen Gottes verüben oder ob es ohne religiösen Hintergrund geschieht und sie ganz zufällig als Christen, wahrscheinlich nichtmal gläubige, geboren wurden....Also streich mal Ferguson, was sowieso lächerlich ist, die Weltkriege, die Döner-Morde und die "Naso-Morde".


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Ruptet schrieb:


> Der Kreuzzug ist immer das beste Argument das man bringen kann .... nur weil die Moslems nach ihrer Zeitrechnung paar hundert Jahre zurück sind, heißt es nicht, dass sie sich so aufführen können wie es vor paar hundert Jahren üblich war.
> .


Genau, nur weil wir solche Fehler gemacht haben heißt das noch lange nicht das die Muslime die sogar aus unseren Fehlern hätten lernen können, die Fehler wiederholen dürfen.


----------



## CmdCobra (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Nein, aber man muss andere Religionen das gleiche Recht einräumen sich entwickeln zu dürfen und fehler machen zu dürfen, oder`?
Natürlich habt ihr Recht, wenn ihr sagt, warum diese Fehler auf deutschem oder europäischen Boden passieren müssen. So wie nicht 
alle Christen an den Kreuzzügen, was die "Christen" in Jugoslawien mit ihren ethnischen Säuberungen angerichtet haben, unter den
Augen von ein paar armen niederländischen UN Blauhelmen,etc, etc.

Also warum sollten die Menschen die vor Tot, Gewalt und Elend flüchten, hier das Gleiche anrichten ?


----------



## cryon1c (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



CmdCobra schrieb:


> Nein, aber man muss andere Religionen das gleiche Recht einräumen sich entwickeln zu dürfen und fehler machen zu dürfen, oder`?
> Natürlich habt ihr Recht, wenn ihr sagt, warum diese Fehler auf deutschem oder europäischen Boden passieren müssen. So wie nicht
> alle Christen an den Kreuzzügen, was die "Christen" in Jugoslawien mit ihren ethnischen Säuberungen angerichtet haben, unter den
> Augen von ein paar armen niederländischen UN Blauhelmen,etc, etc.
> ...



Tun sie das? Nein. 
Die Leute die flüchten, sind die, die eben KEINE Gewalt wollen. Kein Elend. Und schon gar keine Leichen um sich herum - genau davor fliehen die doch *facepalm*
Wann geht das in die Köpfe der Leute...


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Du verstehst es nicht, oder ? Keine deiner genannten Beispiele wurde im Namen des Christentums verübt ! Die Kreuzzüge waren außerdem Defensivkriege und keine Angriffskriege.



1. Hat sich Breivik auf das Christentum berufen und sich als Kreuzritter bezeichnet (in seinem Tagebuch).
2. Haben die Kreuzzüge was mit dem Christentum zu tun. *Achtung: Ironie*
 *Punkt 3 lesen*
3. Wollte ich damit auch sagen, dass nur, weil jemand sagt: "Ich töte für Allah, ich töte für Jahwe, ich töte für Gott.", es nicht wegen der Religion geschah.

Sagen wir, ich baue einen Unfall und sage: "Ich bin nur gegen dich gefahren, weil du einen Ford fährst." Dann hat die Firma Ford aber keine Schuld daran!


----------



## CmdCobra (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

*facepalm*??? Das war eher ein Argument dagegen warum Flüchtlinge aus Syrien, etc. hier ihrer idelogien verbreiten
und das westliche Abendland gerne untergehen sehen wollen. 

Vielleicht sind diese MENSCHEN einfach nur dankbar? Einfach mal hingehen und mit ihnen Reden, wirkt wahre Wunder


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



CmdCobra schrieb:


> Vielleicht sind diese MENSCHEN einfach nur dankbar? Einfach mal hingehen und mit ihnen Reden, wirkt wahre Wunder


Merkt man daran, das sie jeden Herzlich mit "Isch ficke disch" begrüßen, oder in Gruppen Einheimische einschüchtern wollen.


----------



## CmdCobra (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

***  Sorry Computer hier stand Mist***
Genau das werden die ersten "deutschen" Wort sein, die sie
lernen wollten... steht so im Leitfaden für den Ayslanten den man
von jedem guten Schmuggler bekommt...

Vorsicht ironie ...


----------



## DarkScorpion (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Bonkic schrieb:


> deutschland ist überlastet und leistet beispielloses?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und wo sind die Summen mit eingerechnet welche die Länder von Hilfsorganisationen bekommen, damit diese Flüchtlinge versorgt werden. 

Sind es wirklich die Länder die die finanzielle Belastung haben, oder doch andere Länder/Organisationen die dieses Land unterstützen. 

So eine Statistik sagt mal rein garnichts aus


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*


Ich glaube, dies ist nicht der "meine Religion ist viel geiler"-Thread.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Hmm, na vieleicht solltest du den Polen, Letten, Esten, usw. mal erzählen das sie ein Problem mit Rechts haben.
> Die meisten Länder im Osten Europas hat nicht mehr Probleme mit Rechts als Mittel- und Westeuropa:
> 
> http://blog.zeit.de/stoerungsmelder/files/2010/04/europakarte.jpg



Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht, wer warum wie obige Karte zusammengestellt hat, aber eine Erfassung Rechter Aktivitäten in Europa scheint nicht das Ziel gewesen zu sein (ggf. eher eine Auflistung gewaltbereiter Faschisten?). Nicht einmal als Abbild Rechter Politik halte ich sie für geeignet, z.B. Fidesz hat schon mehrfach diverse Positionen bezogen, die in Deutschland der NPD zuzuordnen wären, wird aber bei dieser abstrakten Sortierung nicht berücksichtigt. Die polnische KNP fehlt ebenfalls, dabei trägt sie das "Rechts" sogar im Namen, Rumänien hat gleiche mehrere rechtsliberale, rechtskonservative und z.T. rechtsextreme Parteien im Parlament,...



> Den würde deine Meinung / Theorie stimmen, warum kommen dann noch soviele Flüchtlinge nach Dänemark? Wo die Rechten erst jüngst einen zimlich deutlichen Wahlerfolg hatten, oder warum gehen soviele nach Frankreich, England, Norwegen, ect.?



Äh: Wenn ich schreibe, dass es Flüchtlinge in Länder mit einem hohen Anteil Englisch- und Französisch sprechender Bevölkerung zieht, wie könnten dann England, Frankfreich und Norwegen in meine These passen? 
Und Dänemark hatte bis vor wenigen Wochen eine sozialliberale Regierung.



> Ach in Estland, Lettland, Litauen, Finnland, Polen, Tschechien, usw. spricht man keine englische Sprache? Na da muss ich mich bei meinen Besuchen in den Ländern wohl getäuscht haben...



Durchaus möglich, dass du das hast. Die Sprachkenntnisse mehrer millionen Menschen im alleingang zu analysieren dürfte jedenfalls aus reinem Zeitmangel zu einer sinnlos oberflächen Unterfangen verkommen. Übersicht zum Vergleich mit deinen eigenen Studien:

Englische Sprachkenntnisse weltweit

(Für Französisch habe ich keine vergleichbare Karte gefunden, aber da beschränkt sich die Präferenz entsprechend sprachkundiger Flüchtlinge vermutliauch auch auf Frankreich und Belgien und ggf. noch Spanien und Italien, da der Wechsel von einer zur anderen romanischen Sprache wesentlich einfacher ist, als z.B. ins Finnougrische, was hoffentlich keinem Beleg bedarf.)




Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Ich glaub du musst dich dran gewöhnen das in Europa immer mehr rechtere Parteien die Macht übernehmen. Schau mal nach Polen, Dänemark und bald auch Frankreich und Österreich.
> Und ich seh genug Ausländer in Sachsen, hier hat niemand etwas gegen Russen und Vietnamesen !
> Du weißt wie Multikulti bisher immer geendet hat ? Österreich-Ungarn = 1. Weltkrieg, Jugoslawien= Genozid, Sovietunion= fast katastrophaler Bürgerkrieg.



Nicht den US-amerikanischen Bürgerkrieg und diverse Kriege zwischen Preußen und Bayern vergessen!



> Multikulti kann NICHT funktionieren ohne das eine Kultur untergeht,



Stimmt. Kulturaspekte wie Ausländerhass, Fremdenfeindlichkeit und Rassismus gehen im Rahmen von Mulitikulti zwangsweise ein.

Es gibt aber unterschiedliche Meinungen darüber, ob dass ein Problem darstellt.



> Die Sorben sind eine Ausnahme da sie seit über 2000 Jahren schon hier leben und auch immer friedlich waren und nie Forderungen wie die Muslime gestellt haben. Und ich habe noch nie von rassistischen Übergriffen auf Sorben gehört, im Gegenteil sie standen sogar bei den Nazis unter Schutz.



Erster Google-Treffer für "rassistischer übergriff auf Sorben", kein halbes Jahr alt
Aussagen wie "ich habe noch nie gehört" hängen halt auch davon ab, was man hört/hören will 




shadie schrieb:


> Weniger als 1/3 ist gut  dafür dass 2013 grad mal 9,5% Ausländer in DE lebten halte ich 1/3 an Insassen für recht viel aber ok, das ist Auslegungssache.



Bei solchen Statistiken immer erst einmal alldiejenigen Abziehen, die wegen Verstößen gegen ausländerspezifische Gesetze verhaftet wurden. Das unterdurchschnittlich wenige Deutsche gegen z.B. Aufenthaltsauflagen für Asylbewerber verstoßen, hat nämlich wenig mit einem besonders hohen rechtsbewusstsein der Deutschen zu tun 
Zweiter Faktor: Wie bereits oben dargelegt gibt es eine sehr starke Korrelation zwischen Kriminalität und Wohlstand. Dafür zu korrigieren ist zwar aufwendig, aber unerlässlich. Sonst könnte man umgekehrt auch so sinnvolle Aussagen treffen wie "Flüchtlinge mustergültiges Vorbild: Keine Fälle von schwerer Steuerhinterziehung".




shadie schrieb:


> Nur mal ein bisschen Offtopic:
> 
> Die Todesstrafe ist in meinem Bundesland (Hessen) noch erlaubt.
> Jedoch gilt / Landesrecht bricht Bundesrecht.
> ...



*einen Blick auf die hessischen Landtagswahlen der Vergangenheit werf*
Willst du wirklich eine Antwort? 
(Die dürfte sogar aus der Perspektive von wirklich jedem politischen Lager gleich ausfallen  )




Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Die Naivität der Linken ist einfach grausam, was passiert wenn die Muslime erst in der Mehrheit sind sieht man an den Beispiel des Irans, welcher als Persien noch relativ westlich war und jetzt eine islamische Diktatur ist.



Der Iran ist heute eine Theorkatie und war davor eine vom Westen am geschaffene despotische Diktatur. Es gibt nun wirklich zahlreiche Beispiele für Unterdrückung durch islamistische Regime (die zwar wenig über den Islam als Religion aussagen, aber das stört geneigte Flamer i.d.R. nicht), aber der Iran gehört nicht dazu. Dessen Geschichte ist vielmehr ein Musterbeispiel für gescheiterte kapitalistische Geopolitik, Religion spielte da eher als Vereinigungsfaktor bei der Bildung politischer Gruppierungen eine Rolle.




Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Genau, das finde ich auch. Selbst Frauen können kämpfen zumindest machen es die Kurden  teilweise so.



Und (Klein-)Kinder erstmal! Die kämpfen bei entsprechendem Drill sogar noch wesentlich wirkungsvoller, als kurdische Soldatinnen, wie mehrfach bewiesen wurde.

Vielleicht sollte man sich aber vorher erst einmal die Frage stellen, welche moralischen Schlussfolgerungen aus "XY kann kämpfen" gezogen werden können, ehe man versucht, damit moralische zu argumentieren? 




Cleriker schrieb:


> ruyven_macaran schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Es gibt eine paar Leute, die fliehen bevor es eskaliert. Das sind dann die sogenannten "Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge", die laut gewissen Threadteilnehmern ertränkt/erschossen werden sollten und deren Flucht auch nach herrschende Gesetzten gute Chancen hat, mit einem Verlust ihres gesamten Besitzes und einer Abschiebung ins Herkunftland zu enden.
> ...



Driftet nicht ab, sondern trifft den Kern des Thread sogar wie die Faust aufs Auge. Es ist eben, ohne erhebliche finanzielle Rücklagen oder bei aktuem Fachkräftemangel im eigenen Sektor, unmöglich ein dauerhaftes Aufenthaltsrecht für Deutschland zu bekommen. Und als Flüchtling wird man erst recht nicht anerkannt, solange die Kacke noch nicht richtig am dampfen ist. Vor ein paar tausend toten und großflächiger Verwüstung sieht die deutsche Politik keinen Grund, ihr Handel zu überdenken. (Stichwort: Waffenlieferungen, wirtschaftliche Zusammenarbeit,...)



> Zum zweiten Teil:
> Ich bin Baujahr 85. Mein Vater ist nach der Grenzöffnung in den Westen, weil die Firma in der er vorher gearbeitet hat, aufgekauft und abgerissen wurde. Ich bin als fünfjähriger in den Westen und wusste bis zur dritten Klasse überhaupt nicht, dass ich anders war als meine Mitschüler... nur ärmer.
> Warum überhaupt fliehen müssen? Ist doch nichts passiert



Dann habe ich mich mit dem Alter verrechnet.
Zur zweiten Frage: "Ist doch nichts passiert" kann man hinterher sagen. Wer, wie von dir vorgeschlagen "vorher in aller Ruhe" seine ""Flucht"" vollzieht, kann aber nicht warten, bis etwas passiert. Und die Spannungen entlang des eisernen Vorhanges waren bis weit in die 80er hinein wohl weitaus größer, als alles, was in 2000ern in Nordafrika zu beobachten war. Die Menschen, die heute fliehen, haben auch gehofft, dass alles gut geht - oder/und sie hatten keine Alternative zu dieser Hoffnung. Dass sie jetzt auf der Flucht sind und nicht z.B. wir, ist keine Frage persönlichen Verschuldens, sondern eine von Pech.




Cleriker schrieb:


> Na ich würde erstmal versuchen meine Frau und meine beiden Töchter in Sicherheit zu bringen.
> Hätte ich diese nicht, oder wüsste sie sind auch wirklich gerettet, würde ich bleiben und mein möglichstes tun um die zu unterstützen, die meine Heimat versuchen zu retten.



Du würdest also deine Frau zur Witwe und deine Töchter zu Waisen machen, um zu einer ggf. hoffnungslosen "Verteidigung deiner Heimat" beizutragen?
Einige Leute würden dir dazu gratulieren, aber ich hoffe, du kannst auch nachvollziehen, dass andere in so einer Situation anders entscheiden. (Insbesondere auch Leute, die schon zuvor in ihrer "Heimat" Opfer von Unterdrückung waren, bevor aktive Verfolgung einsetzte.)




cryon1c schrieb:


> 30.000 Mann ist eigentlich schon viel zu viel, aktuell werden Kriege mit kleinen und kleinsten Einheiten geführt, die strategische Ziele ausschalten. Städte belagern ist nicht mehr in Mode, auch massive Einheiten die massive Logistik erfordern sind auch aus der Mode. Selbst die USA hat das kapiert, bei nahezu grenzenlosem Budget für Kriegsführung.



Die USA führen auch, entgegen vieler Behauptungen, keine Eroberungskriege. Kleine und kleinste Einheiten sind der richtige Weg gegen einen Feind, der selbst eine Minderheit in einem Kampfgebiet darstellt, dass man von ihm "befreien" möchte. Z.B. eine unterdrückendes Regime, eine Armee,... . In einem Eroberungskrieg, der die gesamte Bevölkerung kontrollieren möchte, braucht es ungleich mehr Soldaten. Die NATO und die USA führen solche Kriege nicht mehr bzw. wollen sie nicht mehr führen, aber der IS macht es. Und da er einge große Anzahl an Sympathisanten hat, die nicht vom neutralen Teil der Zivilbevölkerung zu unterscheiden sind, muss auch jeder, der gegen den IS gewinnen will, genauso vorgehen.
(Das gleiche gilt übrigens auch für den Kampf gegen die Taliban und galt für den Kampf gegen den Vietcong oder für die Versuche der Nazis, fremde Länder zu erobern. Und in allen drei genannten Beispielen hat die Geschichte sehr schön gezeigt, wie "erfolgreich" eine vergleichsweise kleine, technisch überlegene Armee bei derartiger Aufgabenstellung ist...)


----------



## CPFUUU (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ich möchte noch diesen Beitrag beisteuern : 
Sweden: Rape Capital of the West

Insbesondere für die multikulti Träumer und Einzelfall Laberbacken.


----------



## Leob12 (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Ich möchte noch diesen Beitrag beisteuern :
> Sweden: Rape Capital of the West
> 
> Insbesondere für die multikulti Träumer und Einzelfall Laberbacken.



Haben wir uns schon früher im Thread mit beschäftigt, viel früher. 
Du weißt das in Schweden Frauen ziemlich viele Vergewaltigungen anzeigen, aber das auf alle Anzeigen noch lange keine Verurteilung folgt?

Und was willst du uns jetzt damit sagen? Rechter Populismus? Wie schon gesagt, damit haben wir uns schon beschäftigt, lies den Thread.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Haben wir uns schon früher im Thread mit beschäftigt, viel früher.
> Du weißt das in Schweden Frauen ziemlich viele Vergewaltigungen anzeigen, aber das auf alle Anzeigen noch lange keine Verurteilung folgt?
> 
> Und was willst du uns jetzt damit sagen? Rechter Populismus? Wie schon gesagt, damit haben wir uns schon beschäftigt, lies den Thread.


Stimmt sollen sie sich doch den armen traumatisierten Flüchtlingen zur Verfügung stellen, sonst sind sie ja böse Nazis....
Man merkt echt das einige Linke extrem naiv und rassistisch (gegenüber dem eigenen Volk) sind.


----------



## BlackAcetal (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Auf RTL läuft grad SpiegelTv und da war gerade ein Flüchtling der ein Gutschein für ein Hotel bekommen hat weil kein Platz in der Unterkunft war:

Flüchtling: Ich finde mein Hotel nicht!
Helfer: Du bist nach Deutschland gekommen und verlangst Hilfe dann brüll aber nicht so rum denn das ist dein Problem.
F: Ich war schon in Norwegen und da war alles wunderbar nur hier in Deutschland gibt's Probleme! 
H: Sie waren also erst in Norwegen und sind dann nach Deutschland gekommen und erzählen mir sie können den Weg ins Hotel nicht finden?
F: Holen sie mir doch einfach ein Taxi geben dem Fahrer Geld und der weiß wo mein Hotel ist dann sind sie mich auch los!

Ich glaube das lasse ich mal so stehen...aber das war hoffentlich ein einzelfall.


----------



## Nightslaver (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Auf RTL läuft grad SpiegelTv und da war gerade ein Flüchtling der ein Gutschein für ein Hotel bekommen hat weil kein Platz in der Unterkunft war:
> 
> Flüchtling: Ich finde mein Hotel nicht!
> Helfer: Du bist nach Deutschland gekommen und verlangst Hilfe dann brüll aber nicht so rum denn das ist dein Problem.
> ...



Genau so ein Einzelfall wie die afrikanische Familie der ihre Wohnung nicht gefallen hat und wo die Frau sich dann vors Polizeiauto gelegt hat und der Ehemann den Polizisten unterstellt hat sie hätten seine Frau überfahren.


----------



## BlackAcetal (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Also wer will auf RTL läuft gleich wieder SpiegelTv und zwar um das Thema Flüchtlingsboote auf dem Mittelmeer und die Rettung durch Privatschiffe....wer will kann ja mal vorbei schauen.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Menschen bei Maischberger - ARD | Das Erste

Frauke Petry wurde wieder ausgeladen. Damit hat der ARD hervorragende Wahlwerbung für die AfD betrieben.


----------



## CPFUUU (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Haben wir uns schon früher im Thread mit beschäftigt, viel früher.
> Du weißt das in Schweden Frauen ziemlich viele Vergewaltigungen anzeigen, aber das auf alle Anzeigen noch lange keine Verurteilung folgt?
> 
> Und was willst du uns jetzt damit sagen? Rechter Populismus? Wie schon gesagt, damit haben wir uns schon beschäftigt, lies den Thread.



Ach quatsch mich doch nicht voll. Das überwiegend linke Weibervolk in Schweden macht Scheinanzeigen gegen Eingewanderte ? Alles klar...
Die Veruteilungen bleiben wohl eher aus, weil die Polizei überfordert oder nichts Willens ist zu ermitteln. Passt halt nicht in aktuelle heile Welt Sozen Politik.

Hier gibt's noch was obendrauf :
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=thXCb1VUBDg
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g0sRmpvdIIk

In England und Frankreich ist es das selbe und auf uns kommt es wohl auch zu. Die Ausnahme ist eher Osteuropa, die geben sich nicht so leicht zum Abschuss frei nachdem sie vor erst 25 Jahren die Russen losgeworden sind.
In den Westlichen Ländern ist man moralisch so kaputt und selbstgerecht, dass man meint jeden Idioten auf der Welt retten zu müssen. Und man ist auch ganz doll Schuld an der Lage in Afrika bla bla bla


----------



## Sparanus (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Sollen sie sich jetzt von jedem Mord, den ein Moslem begangen hat, distanzieren?


Nein, 
aber an dem morgen nach dem Charlie Hebdo Attentat saß ich im Bus zur Schule. Vor mir saßen 2 Muslima aus meiner Schule. 
Sie haben sich darüber unterhalten. 
Ich zitiere:
,,Hast du gehört, was die Brüder(!) in Paris wieder für einen Mist gebaut haben? Aber ich kann es auch verstehen(!) sie haben schließlich den Propheten beleidigt."

Ok sie finden es auch Mist, dass jemand so etwas macht, aber warum sagt ein Mensch der hier aufgewachsen ist, dass er sowas versteht und bezeichnet Terroristen als Brüder? 

Und genau hier liegt das Problem, das Verständnis, dass es immernoch das Verständnis für solche Taten im Namen der Religion gibt.


----------



## BlackAcetal (17. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

,, Darfst du überhaupt deine Waffe ziehen?! Wenn nein dann melde ich dich! ALLAHU AKBAR! MOHAMMED!"
Ich lach mich schlapp. Warum macht er sowas?


----------



## CPFUUU (17. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Nein,
> aber an dem morgen nach dem Charlie Hebdo Attentat saß ich im Bus zur Schule. Vor mir saßen 2 Muslima aus meiner Schule.
> Sie haben sich darüber unterhalten.
> Ich zitiere:
> ...



Hmm findest du das mit Charlie Hebdo schlimm ? Ich finde da hat es doch genau die richtigen getroffen. Die Redaktion war doch links grün mit kommunistischen Hintergrund. Sie waren doch super tolerante vorzeige Aufklärer.
Sie dachten sie hätten über alles die Meinungshoheit und haben nicht gemerkt das sie die perfekten Opfer sind.

Mal abgesehen davon bin ich sicher das in der muslimischen Welt darüber gefeiert wurde. In diesem Fall hab ich nichts dagegen 

Da fällt mir auch Elin Krantz ein. Hier warb sie noch richtig dumm für Toleranz : (sie reitet)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kLFPe3EWlKE

Was mit ihr passierte kann jeder selbst googeln.


----------



## Sparanus (17. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Wir sind hier in Mitteleuropa sowas ist schon seit Jahrhunderten mehr kein Mittel mehr um Leute zum Schweigen zu bringen.


----------



## CPFUUU (17. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Wir sind hier in Mitteleuropa sowas ist schon seit Jahrhunderten mehr kein Mittel mehr um Leute zum Schweigen zu bringen.



Was ?


----------



## BlackAcetal (17. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Wo bekommt ihr die Videos immer her?


----------



## Verminaard (17. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Leider kann ich momentan nicht auf das alles eingehen wie ich gerne moechte.
Deswegen nur eine oder zwei Fragen, wo es bisher keine Antworten gab:

Wir sind uns einig, egal wie wie wir generell zu dem Thema stehen: Bedürftigen und Asylberechtigten müssen wir ohne wenn und aber helfen.
Leider erfüllt nur ein Teil diese Kriterien.
Weiters würde festgestellt, berichtigt mich bitte an dieser Stelle, die Flüchtlinge werden eher mehr als weniger. Also kontinuierlich. Wann diese Völkerwanderung aufhört ist nicht abzusehen.

Wieviel kann Europa wirklich aufnehmen? Bitte hier jetzt nicht:soviel wie nötig. Ernsthafte Antworten erwünscht. Ich habe hier keine Ahnung wann Situationen wirklich eskalieren. Es wird jetzt schon über unzumutbare Zustände in Erstanlaufstellen und Lager geredet.

Wer soll das auf Dauer bezahlen? Blablabla aber Bankenrettung ist hier nicht hilfreich.
Ich kenne kein wirklich vernünftiges Finanzierungskonzept, damit die stetig steigende Zahl würdig versorgt wird.
Das Einzige dahingehende was ich gelesen hatte, war irgendwas mit einer Abgabe ala Solidaritätsabgabe. Zumindest wurde das schon mal als Idee genannt.

Die Fragen sind u.A. speziell an die gerichtet, die die Meinung Vertreten, das Europa hier noch viel zu wenig macht.


----------



## Amon (17. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Das waren die Spackos von Pro Asyl die das fordern. 5,2% zusätzlich zum Soli soll jeder abgeben. Kein ernstzunehmender Vorschlag.


----------



## Sparanus (17. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Was ?



Ähm Mord


----------



## shadie (17. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Amon schrieb:


> Das waren die Spackos von Pro Asyl die das fordern. 5,2% zusätzlich zum Soli soll jeder abgeben. Kein ernstzunehmender Vorschlag.



Kann man ja den Sozi für verwenden.
Im Osten wird damit schon lange nix mehr aufgebaut.


----------



## CPFUUU (17. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Wir sind uns einig, egal wie wie wir generell zu dem Thema stehen: Bedürftigen und Asylberechtigten müssen wir ohne wenn und aber helfen.



Bist du denn Wahnsinnig ? Wir müssen hier keinem ständig helfen, schon  gar nicht gegen unseren eigenen Willen. Unsere Wirtschaft ist sowieso dicht und schafft kaum mehr Wachstum und Jobs.
Alle die jetzt dazu kommen erhöhen nur den Druck um knapper werdende Ressourcen. 




Verminaard schrieb:


> Wer soll das auf Dauer bezahlen?



Steuerzahler die wie immer dazu gezwungen werden für irgendwelche ******* aufzukommen ?



Hier geht's schon los :
Flüchtlinge in Niedersachsen: Regen flutet Unterkunft in Friedland - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Bin mal gespannt auf den Winter, da wird was los sein in den Zeltburgen.


----------



## shadie (17. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Bist du denn Wahnsinnig ? Wir müssen hier keinem ständig helfen, schon  gar nicht gegen unseren eigenen Willen. Unsere Wirtschaft ist sowieso dicht und schafft kaum mehr Wachstum und Jobs.
> Alle die jetzt dazu kommen erhöhen nur den Druck um knapper werdende Ressourcen.
> 
> 
> ...



Ich sehe das ähnlich.
manche Leute wissen gar nicht was der Kram kostet.

Die Firma in der ich arbeite beliefert Unternehmen, welche am Bau von Flüchtlingsheimen tätig sind.
Die Summen die dort zum Tragen kommen sind gigantisch.
zahlen werden und dürfen dazu natürlich keine veröffentlicht werden.
Wundert mich auch nicht warum....würde in der Bevölkerung selbst bei den Linken große Fragen aufwerfen wie z.B. / können wir uns das wirklich leisten?

Ich frage mich halt auch, warum werden die Leute überhaupt hierher geholt, wenn Sie hier sowieso keine Zukunft haben?
Dass Sie in den Zeltstädten vergammeln oder was?
Oder sollen Sie hier warten bis sich die Lage in der Heimat beruhigt hat und dann wieder zurück gehen?

Ich denke früher oder später werden die menschen DE ohnehin wieder verlassen wenn Sie merken, dass es hier keine Arbeit für Sie gibt.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (17. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



shadie schrieb:


> zahlen werden und dürfen dazu natürlich keine veröffentlicht werden.
> Wundert mich auch nicht warum....würde in der Bevölkerung selbst bei den Linken große Fragen aufwerfen wie z.B. / können wir uns das wirklich leisten?
> Oder sollen Sie hier warten bis sich die Lage in der Heimat beruhigt hat und dann wieder zurück gehen?


Ich denke wenn die Zahlen doch irgendwann mal rauskommen wird es nicht so lustig bei den Wahlen für die etablierten Parteien. 

Ich denke, dass sich die Lage dort in den nächsten Jahrzehnten eh nicht beruhigt und ich gehe von einen Krieg zwischen den Kurden und Türken sowie zwischen Schiiten und Suniten  (Iran und Saudi-Arabien) in den nächsten Jahren aus.


----------



## Icedaft (17. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

â€¢ Bestand an offenen Arbeitsstellen im Jahresdurchschnitt bis 2015 | Statistik

Berufsbildungsbericht 2015 - Bildung - BMBF


----------



## shadie (17. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Icedaft schrieb:


> â€¢ Bestand an offenen Arbeitsstellen im Jahresdurchschnitt bis 2015 | Statistik
> 
> Berufsbildungsbericht 2015 - Bildung - BMBF



Statistiken sind immer schön und gut aber wie heißt es,

"Glaube keiner Statistik die du nicht selbst gefälscht hast"

ich habe es bei meiner Schwester selbst erlebt.
Angestrebt war eine Ausbildung als Krankenschwester (warum auch immer man da Spaß dran hat aber egal )

Alle Krankenhäuser im Umkreis hatten kein Interesse trotz gutem Realschulabschluss.
Es kamen Aussagen:

"Ja also ohne 3 Monatiges praktikum vorher geht da nix"
Oder
"Studium sei Pflicht, Sie trauen es keiner Realschülerin zu"

Tja, raus gefunden haben wir dann, dass diese Stellen gar nicht besetzt wurden (wie aus dem Bericht auch hervorgeht),
meine Schwester muss jetzt bei einem Krankenhaus lernen, welches knapp 100KM entfernt ist, Umzug alles drum und dran.

Ja es gibt offene Lehrstellen!
manche Unternehmen haben für die Stellen jedoch so hohe Forderungen, dass Sie dafür einfach niemanden finden.

Der steigende Anteil an Studenten, kommt da "erschwerend" hinzu.

Es gibt dutzende Bachelor, mit denen kann man schon die Straße pflastern.
Viele Kollegen von mir haben den Bachelor gemacht, finden aber keinen Job trotz gutem Abschluss!

Ich habe den nur Realschulabschluss, arbeite jedoch schon seit 6-7 Jahren in meinem Lehrbetrieb und verdiene *wesentlich *mehr als ein bachelor, der jetzt einsteigen würde und die selbe Tätigkeit hätte. (ich bin erst 23!)

Es gibt aber beispielsweise keine Fachinformatiker oder Elektromeister.
Die werden dringend gesucht, will aber keiner machen.
Warum?  Das Gehalt ist sehr gut!


----------



## CPFUUU (17. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Icedaft schrieb:


> â€¢ Bestand an offenen Arbeitsstellen im Jahresdurchschnitt bis 2015 | Statistik
> 
> Berufsbildungsbericht 2015 - Bildung - BMBF



Arbeitsstellen im Jahresdurchschnitt, wahrscheinlich wieder alles ohne Sinn und Verstand reingerechnet. Z.b. für ein paar Monate offene Stellen durch Fluktuation (ja Leute wechseln manchmal ihren Arbeitgeber).
Außerdem kein Wort zur Qualität der Jobs. Der Großteil ist für Flüchtlinge ohnehin nicht interessant, da diese kaum Bildung oder Deutsch Kenntnisse haben. Wir könnten auch versuchen Steinzeit Menschen in ein modernes Industrieumfeld zu integrieren.




shadie schrieb:


> Ich frage mich halt auch, warum werden die Leute überhaupt hierher geholt, wenn Sie hier sowieso keine Zukunft haben?
> Dass Sie in den Zeltstädten vergammeln oder was?
> Oder sollen Sie hier warten bis sich die Lage in der Heimat beruhigt hat und dann wieder zurück gehen?
> 
> Ich denke früher oder später werden die menschen DE ohnehin wieder verlassen wenn Sie merken, dass es hier keine Arbeit für Sie gibt.



Das hat keinen Sinn, die Gesellschaft und ein großer Teil der Leute sind einfach nicht mehr rational sondern nur noch emotional und meinen sie könnten die Welt retten.

Die Lage in diesen Ländern wird sich nicht beruhigen und diese Leute gehen erst wenn es keine gratis Ressourcen mehr gibt oder wenn man sie zwingt. 
Als wenn die Interesse hätten hier zu arbeiten und auf der falschen Seite der Umverteilung zu stehen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Leider kann ich momentan nicht auf das alles eingehen wie ich gerne moechte.
> Deswegen nur eine oder zwei Fragen, wo es bisher keine Antworten gab:
> 
> Wir sind uns einig, egal wie wie wir generell zu dem Thema stehen: Bedürftigen und Asylberechtigten müssen wir ohne wenn und aber helfen.



Es gibt hier eine mehrere Leute im Thread, die sich wiederholt dagegen ausgesprochen haben. Einigkeit herrscht da nicht im geringsten.



> Leider erfüllt nur ein Teil diese Kriterien.
> Weiters würde festgestellt, berichtigt mich bitte an dieser Stelle, die Flüchtlinge werden eher mehr als weniger. Also kontinuierlich. Wann diese Völkerwanderung aufhört ist nicht abzusehen.
> 
> Wieviel kann Europa wirklich aufnehmen? Bitte hier jetzt nicht:soviel wie nötig. Ernsthafte Antworten erwünscht.



Sind dir Anworten wie "wenn es in Deutschland keine Infrastrukturmängel, keine Arbeitslosen, keine Bildungsverlierer und keine Staatsverschuldung mehr gibt" lieber? Darauf laufen jedenfalls die hier regelmäßig zu hörenden Forderungen hinaus, solange nicht zu helfen, wie es noch Probleme in Deutschland gibt.



> Ich habe hier keine Ahnung wann Situationen wirklich eskalieren. Es wird jetzt schon über unzumutbare Zustände in Erstanlaufstellen und Lager geredet.
> 
> Wer soll das auf Dauer bezahlen? Blablabla aber Bankenrettung ist hier nicht hilfreich.
> Ich kenne kein wirklich vernünftiges Finanzierungskonzept, damit die stetig steigende Zahl würdig versorgt wird.
> ...



Die Lage eskaliert seit Jahr(zehn)ten stetig und wird sich nicht wieder bessern. Die Flüchtlingszahlen, die Europa aufnimmt, sind ein Witz gegenüber der Zahl an Menschen, die auf der Flucht sind. Und es gibt KEIN, erst recht kein menschenwürdiges Mittel, um das symptomatisch zu ändern. Die paar reinen Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge kann man abschrecken. Aber wer vor Krieg, Unterdrückung oder lebensgefährdender Armut flieht, der hat nichts zu verlieren. Man hat in Syrien genausowenig eine Chance auf eine Zukunft, wie in libanesischen Flüchtlingslagern. In den Flüchtlingsregionen in Subsahara-Afrika mag es stellenweise minimal besser aussehen, aber spätestens wer sich auf Grundlage falscher Versprechen Schleusern anvertraut hat, steht am Ende mit seinem blanken Leben am Mittelmeer. Und das wird er in Lybien über kurz oder lang verlieren, also kann er es ebensogut in Europa versuchen - vollkommen egal, welche Maßnahmen die EU dagegen ergreift und unter Ignoranz gegenüber sämtlicher Wünsche potentieller (Nicht-)Aufnahmeländer.

Das einzige, was das Problem langfristig lösen könnte, wäre eine Stabilisierung der Herkunftsländer. Keine Waffen mehr für diverse afrikanische Staaten. Kein Geld mehr in arabische Sickergruben, die es an Islamisten weiterleiten. Keine Subventionen für Israel (ja, ich weiß: heikles Thema). Verstärkung des Klimawandels jetzt stoppen, Ressourcenverbrauch minimieren
Und vor allem: Wirtschaftliche Sanktionen (leicht höhere Zölle reichen oft schon) gegen alle die das anders handhaben, egal ob das China oder die USA ist.

Solange wir in dieser Richtung nichts unternehmen, sind alle Hilfsmaßnahmen in Deutschland oder vor Ort ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein. Was dabei herauskommt, wenn ein paar wenige auf Kosten des Rests leben, sollte bekannt sein und es trifft auch auf EU vs. Afrika&Vorderasisen zu. (Geschichte europäischer Umbrüche von der Aufklärung bis ~zur russischen Revolution; diverse Kolonialstaaten und Diktaturen; afrikanische und insbesondere lateinamerikanische Spannungen zwischen Superreichen und Superarmen)
Und, auf die Gefahr hin mich zu wiederholen: Bei der derzeitigen Ressourcen- und Klimaentwicklung werden bis Ende des Jahrhunderts ~100 mal soviele Menschen ihre Nahrungs-/Lebensgrundlage, ihre Heimat oder/und ihre heutige Infrastruktur verlieren, wie derzeit auf der Flucht sind. Die paar 10000 Flüchtlinge, die wir im Moment haben sind keine Völkerwanderung, sondern ein Witz verglichen mit dem, auf das wir uns vorbereiten sollten, während wir uns über 100 Arbeistplätze bei H&K Sorgen machen.


----------



## BlackAcetal (17. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Was haltet ihr davon, dass nur noch Waren wie Essen statt Geld ausgegeben werden soll?


----------



## Amon (17. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Kein Geld für diese Paselacken! Abschiebung und Grenzen zu!


----------



## Icedaft (17. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Genau, alle die ein "Extremisten-Feindbild" haben mit eben jenen "Extremisten-Feinden" auf eine einsame Insel und Futter und Trinkwasser für genau Einen. Das "Problem" löst sich dann auf ganz natürliche Weise.....


----------



## Sparanus (18. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Das Problem wird eh nächstes Jahr militärisch gelöst, da bin ich mir sicher. 
Die EU wird keine Flüchtlinge misshandeln, aber bestimmt weitaus härter dagegen vorgehen.


----------



## Rolk (18. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Das Problem wird eh nächstes Jahr militärisch gelöst, da bin ich mir sicher.
> Die EU wird keine Flüchtlinge misshandeln, aber bestimmt weitaus härter dagegen vorgehen.



Das halte ich für utopische Vorstellungen. Vorher werden unsere Renten auf Hartz 4 Niveau gedeckelt und Privatbesitz enteignet, um dem Ansturm Herr zu werden. Die Südländer welche geografisch bedingt die ersten Anlaufstellen sind werden auch nichts machen und die Flüchtlinge möglichst unauffällig "durch lassen".


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (18. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

UN will Deutschland angeblich entlasten:
Flüchtlinge: UN-Kommissar will Deutschland entlasten - DIE WELT


----------



## Nightslaver (18. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Sind die von der UN jetzt auch "pöhse Nahzis" ?



Und warum musst du jetzt wieder mit dem Scheiß bzgl. Nazis anfangen? Wir hatten das vor ein paar Seiten eigentlich, hatte ich den Eindruck, endlich mal geklärt gehabt das man eben nicht gleich ein Nazi ist nur weil man keine Flüchtlinge will und es war die letzten Seiten auch endlich mal nicht der Fall das alle paar Posts irgendwer irgend jemanden als Nazi betitelt hat und jetzt kommst du wieder und fängst erneut mit der Nazischeiße an.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (18. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und warum musst du jetzt wieder mit dem Scheiß bzgl. Nazis anfangen? Wir hatten das vor ein paar Seiten eigentlich, hatte ich den Eindruck, endlich mal geklärt gehabt das man eben nicht gleich ein Nazi ist nur weil man keine Flüchtlinge will und es war die letzten Seiten auch endlich mal nicht der Fall das alle paar Posts irgendwer irgend jemanden als Nazi betitelt hat und jetzt kommst du wieder und fängst erneut mit der Nazischeiße an.


Bei einigen kommt mir eher der Eindruck das die nur das Wort Nazi vermeiden es aber so meinen.
Man kommt stattdessen mit "rechts", "rechtspopulismus" und "menschenverachtend", und da rechts heutzutage gerne mit rechtsextrem gleichgesetzt wird, ist es nur eine umbenannte Nazikeule.

EDIT: Auf den letzten 4-5 Seiten ging es auch eher um das Thema Arbeitsplätze.


----------



## aloha84 (18. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Bei deinen Kommentaren kommt es mir ebenfalls so vor, dass du denkst es gibt nur links und rechts.
Von "Mitte" hast du vermutlich noch nix gehört.


----------



## Sparanus (18. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Rolk schrieb:


> Das halte ich für utopische Vorstellungen.


Warum glaubst du das? 
Es ist Mittelfristig die einzige Lösung uns abzuschotten und das wird die EU noch machen. Öffentlich wird das keiner sagen weil das enorm unpopulär ist, aber darauf läuft es hinaus.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (18. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Das Problem wird eh nächstes Jahr militärisch gelöst, da bin ich mir sicher.
> Die EU wird keine Flüchtlinge misshandeln, aber bestimmt weitaus härter dagegen vorgehen.


Diese sogenannten "Politiker" (Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht, ob man dafür noch studieren muss oder ob man sich einfach aus Langeweile dahin setzt) wollten ja schon die Flüchtlinge aus Afrika, welche mit 200 Mann auf einem Gummiboot sitzen, militärisch beseitigen.
Da frage ich mich, wie man auf so einen Menschen verachtenden und banalen Mist kommt!

Da kommen Leute, die vor Krieg, Verfolgung und Armut flüchten und irgendein "Mensch"  mit 10 AMGs vor der Tür und 2 Villen kommt auf die Idee:
"Hey, die sind zwar schon am Ende und haben nichts mehr - dann ballern wir sie einfach mal vom Boot. Ob sie jetzt ertrinken oder verbluten macht ja keinen Unterschied mehr!"


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (18. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Diese sogenannten "Politiker" (Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht, ob man dafür noch studieren muss oder ob man sich einfach aus Langeweile dahin setzt) wollten ja schon die Flüchtlinge aus Afrika, welche mit 200 Mann auf einem Gummiboot sitzen, militärisch beseitigen.
> Da frage ich mich, wie man auf so einen Menschen verachtenden und banalen Mist kommt!


Menschenverachtend ist es eher das die Afrikaner sich vermehren als würde die Menschheit eine gefährdete Spezies sein...
Wo ist denn bitte Krieg in Afrika ? Selbst, wenn ist das bei der Größe Afrikas irrelevant. Die meisten aus Eritrea sind einfach nur Kriegsdienstverweigerer und das auch nach dem Recht vieler europäischer Länder ein Verbrechen !


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (18. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Wo ist denn bitte Krieg in Afrika ? Selbst, wenn ist das bei der Größe Afrikas irrelevant. Die meisten aus Eritrea sind einfach nur Kriegsdienstverweigerer und das auch nach dem Recht vieler europäischer Länder ein Verbrechen !


Mali. die ganzen Warlords, die im Land verteilt sind, Angola; Boko Haram, IS, Kony


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (18. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Mali. die ganzen Warlords, die im Land verteilt sind, Angola; Boko Haram, IS, Kony



Dann können sie in andere Länder in Afrika fliehen, Afrika hat viele Länder.
Dort werden so oder so mehr Konflikte in den nächsten Jahrzehnten entstehen, dank ihrer Überbevölkerung die sie sich selbst eingebrockt haben.


----------



## Sparanus (18. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Da frage ich mich, wie man auf so einen Menschen verachtenden und banalen Mist kommt!


Wieso Menschenverachtend?
Die Boote zerstören bevor Menschen sie betreten  ist doch kein Problem, Ebenso das zurückschleppen.
Flüchtlinge versenken das werden sie nicht machen obwohl ich schon glaube, dass es ihnen egal wär ob sie ertrinken.


Aber Computer sagt nein hat auch recht,
das weltweite Bevölkerungswachstum und(!) der Kapitalismus der Industrienationen sind ein Problem.


----------



## Rolk (19. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Warum glaubst du das?
> Es ist Mittelfristig die einzige Lösung uns abzuschotten und das wird die EU noch machen. Öffentlich wird das keiner sagen weil das enorm unpopulär ist, aber darauf läuft es hinaus.



Weil es bei uns mehr Politiker gibt die glauben Asylbewerber müssten vor uns geschützt werden als umgekehrt und meinen sich damit profilieren zu können. Bei der Presse sieht es zu grossen Teilen nicht anderst aus. Den anderen Europäern ist das alles mehr oder weniger egal, solange der Löwenanteil zu uns (und Schweden) kommt.

Jetzt haben es sie Zahlen auch in die Tagesschau geschafft. Dieses Jahr werden für Deutschland mindestens 700000 Asylbewerber erwartet. Wer nimmt Wetten an das es keinen (auch für uns) fairen Verteilungsschlüssel geben wird?


----------



## DarkScorpion (19. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ich nehme Wetten an. Du bekommst für 1 Euro Einsatz 90 Cent zurück.


----------



## Rolk (19. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Ich nehme Wetten an. Du bekommst für 1 Euro Einsatz 90 Cent zurück.



Du hast den Geschäftssinn eines Til Schweiger.


----------



## Amon (19. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Mach an die 700000 ruhig noch ne Null dran. Da kommen dann die "Fachkräfte" mit ihren zwei Worten deutsch die sie können; Asyl und Sozialamt.


----------



## DarkScorpion (19. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Rolk schrieb:


> Du hast den Geschäftssinn eines Til Schweiger.


Danke für das Kompliment.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (19. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Amon schrieb:


> Mach an die 700000 ruhig noch ne Null dran. Da kommen dann die "Fachkräfte" mit ihren zwei Worten deutsch die sie können; Asyl und Sozialamt.


Das wird sich früher oder später gewaltig rächen...
Ich gebe Deutschland noch 2-3 Jahre Zeit bis absolut keiner mehr Bock auf Flüchtlinge hat.


----------



## Rolk (19. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Amon schrieb:


> Mach an die 700000 ruhig noch ne Null dran. Da kommen dann die "Fachkräfte" mit ihren zwei Worten deutsch die sie können; Asyl und Sozialamt.



Mit den aktuellen Steigerungsraten hast du in 2 Jahren deine ~7 Millionen jährlich.


----------



## Captn (19. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Rolk schrieb:


> Mit den aktuellen Steigerungsraten hast du in 2 Jahren deine ~7 Millionen jährlich.


Bis Afrika irgendwann leersteht.


----------



## wooty1337 (19. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Jaaa, genau das wird passieren.....


----------



## Captn (19. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



wooty1337 schrieb:


> Jaaa, genau das wird passieren.....


Naja, wohl eher nicht. Den "Flüchtlingen", die aus Armut (und nicht aus Kriegsgründen oder der Verfolgung wegen) flüchten, sollte man lediglich weißmachen, dass es hier nichts zu holen gibt. Das hilft nicht nur den Staaten, die tatsächliche Flüchtlinge aufnehmen, sondern auch den Kriegsflüchtlingen selbst ungemein.

Die Ämter sind bereits jetzt schon so überrannt, dass du als Privatperson zwei Monate warten darfst, bis du ein Auto anmelden kannst, weil man sämtliche Beamte heranziehen muss, um die Asylanträge zu bearbeiten.

Wie soll das bei zwei Millionen Asylanträgen jährlich aussehen?


----------



## Icedaft (19. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Wieso Menschenverachtend?
> Die Boote zerstören bevor Menschen sie betreten  ist doch kein Problem, Ebenso das zurückschleppen.
> Flüchtlinge versenken das werden sie nicht machen obwohl ich schon glaube, dass es ihnen egal wär ob sie ertrinken.
> 
> ...




Dann fangt doch mit Euch an und entsorgt Euch selbst, sind dann schon mal 2 weniger in Sachen Überbevölkerung...


----------



## shadie (19. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Die Ämter sind bereits jetzt schon so überrannt, dass du als Privatperson zwei Monate warten darfst, bis du ein Auto anmelden kannst, weil man sämtliche Beamte heranziehen muss, um die Asylanträge zu bearbeiten.
> 
> Wie soll das bei zwei Millionen Asylanträgen jährlich aussehen?



Woher hast du das denn bitte?

habe letzte Woche mein Motorrad abgemeldet und musste dafür 20 Minuten warten.
Zudem seit wann werden denn bitte Beamte der KFZ Behörde für Flüchtlinge eingesetzt?

Da hat eher die Feuerwehr was mit zu tun.
So wie es bei uns in Darmstadt ist.
Da baut die Feuerwehr aktuell in den alten Kasernen Zelte auf für die 600 ankommenden Flüchtlinge.

Der Feuerwehrchef (nennt man das so?) meinte nur, "er hofft, dass es diese Woche keine bis wenige Notfälle geben wird, ansonsten wird schwierig"


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (19. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Dann fangt doch mit Euch an und entsorgt Euch selbst, sind dann schon mal 2 weniger in Sachen Überbevölkerung...


Es gibt zu wenig Kinder in Deutschland aber viel zu viel in Afrika...


----------



## Captn (19. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



shadie schrieb:


> Woher hast du das denn bitte?
> 
> habe letzte Woche mein Motorrad abgemeldet und musste dafür 20 Minuten warten.
> Zudem seit wann werden denn bitte Beamte der KFZ Behörde für Flüchtlinge eingesetzt?
> ...


Bei uns in Berlin ist das mittlerweile so, laut Aussagen von Bekannten.

Die Anmeldung für den Führerschein lässt auch schön auf sich warten.

Es ist aber nun mal so, dass die Probleme nicht besser werden, weil schlichtweg niemand sich Gedanken über eine Lösung macht, beziehungsweise sie nicht aussprechen will.


----------



## shadie (19. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Bei uns in Berlin ist das mittlerweile so, laut Aussagen von Bekannten.
> 
> Die Anmeldung für den Führerschein lässt auch schön auf sich warten.
> 
> Es ist aber nun mal so, dass die Probleme nicht besser werden, weil schlichtweg niemand sich Gedanken über eine Lösung macht, beziehungsweise sie nicht aussprechen will.




Das sind mal Zustände :-O wusste gar nicht dass die Behörden da irgendwie zusammenhängen.

Wie lange dauert jetzt die Personalausweis Ausstellung?
Das dauert ja normalerweise schon 2 Monate 

Ich bin ja mal gespannt, ich wohne im Raum Darmstadt/Dieburg.

Wir bekommen in 2 Städten nun insgesamt 1500 Flüchtlinge.
Mal gespannt wie sich das jetzt so entwickelt wenn die Feuerwehr selbst beim Aufbau schon an Ihre Grenzen stößt


----------



## aloha84 (19. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Das in Berlin hatte andere Gründe und nichts mit Asylanten zu tun.
Da haben die Zulassungsdienste sich tonnenweise Termine bestellt, und die dann für teuer Geld an den gemeinen Bürger verkauft.
Für den Bürger gab es keine Termine weil --> siehe eine Zeile drüber.

Im Normalfall kommt auch kein Sachbearbeiter der Zulassung zur Ausländerbehörde. Das hat aber ganz pragmatische Gründe, die öffentlichen Verwaltungen haben die letzten Jahre massiv Stellen abgebaut.
Das hat zur Folge, dass du kaum jemanden intern versetzen kannst, da er ja dann an dieser Stelle fehlt.
Meist wird dafür neu angestellt, oder die Azubis werden übernommen.
Da ist übrigens auch der Unterschied zu 1993, da gab es ebenfalls über 500.000 Asylanträge, aber die Bearbeitung war problemloser (nicht problemfrei!) --> weil es einfach mehr Sachbearbeiter gab.


----------



## Captn (19. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Das in Berlin hatte andere Gründe und nichts mit Asylanten zu tun.
> Da haben die Zulassungsdienste sich tonnenweise Termine bestellt, und die dann für teuer Geld an den gemeinen Bürger verkauft.
> Für den Bürger gab es keine Termine weil --> siehe eine Zeile drüber.
> 
> ...


Also wollen hier welche nur schnelles Geld machen. Ist auch ne Frechheit....
Danke für die Aufklärung .


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (19. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Wieso Menschenverachtend?
> Die Boote zerstören bevor Menschen sie betreten  ist doch kein Problem, Ebenso das zurückschleppen.
> Flüchtlinge versenken das werden sie nicht machen obwohl ich schon glaube, dass es ihnen egal wär ob sie ertrinken.


So, wie ich das mitbekommen habe, werden die Boote weggeballert, wenn sie sich Richtung Italien bewegen. Das heißt, dass da kein Rettungsschiff kommt, sondern kurz 4, 5 Magazine entleert werden und dann sind das 200 Flüchtlinge weniger.  Das ist für mich Menschen verachtend.


CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Naja, wohl eher nicht. Den "Flüchtlingen", die aus Armut (und nicht aus Kriegsgründen oder der Verfolgung wegen) flüchten, sollte man lediglich weißmachen, dass es hier nichts zu holen gibt. Das hilft nicht nur den Staaten, die tatsächliche Flüchtlinge aufnehmen, sondern auch den Kriegsflüchtlingen selbst ungemein.
> 
> Die Ämter sind bereits jetzt schon so überrannt, dass du als Privatperson zwei Monate warten darfst, bis du ein Auto anmelden kannst, weil man sämtliche Beamte heranziehen muss, um die Asylanträge zu bearbeiten.
> 
> Wie soll das bei zwei Millionen Asylanträgen jährlich aussehen?


Das ist leider so, weil viele ihre Familie nachholen, wenn sie hier Fuß gefasst haben, aber nicht wissen, dass das Geld nicht reicht.

Und 2 Mio. Anträge?
Deutschland nahm 2014 von 500.000 Flüchtlingen in der EU 170.000 auf


----------



## Captn (19. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Und 2 Mio. Anträge?
> Deutschland nahm 2014 von 500.000 Flüchtlingen in der EU 170.000 auf



Nene, das bezog sich nur auf das, was davor gesagt wurde. Da nämlich in der Politik fleißig um den heißen Brei oder gar nicht drüber gesprochen wird, werden wir tendenziell in Zukunft mehr Probleme haben und genau das ist im Endeffekt hinderlich. Nicht nur für die entsprechenden Ämter, sondern auch für die, die theoretisch einen gerechtfertigten Anspruch auf Asyl haben.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (19. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Nene, das bezog sich nur auf das, was davor gesagt wurde. Da nämlich in der Politik fleißig um den heißen Brei oder gar nicht drüber gesprochen wird, werden wir tendenziell in Zukunft mehr Probleme haben und genau das ist im Endeffekt hinderlich. Nicht nur für die entsprechenden Ämter, sondern auch für die, die theoretisch einen gerechtfertigten Anspruch auf Asyl haben.


Um den heißen Brei reden ist zwar nicht toll, zumal Flüchtlinge kein Tabu-Thema sind, aber man sollte nicht weggucken.
Hab gerade ein video gefunden:
https://video-ams3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/h...=f6acbf143cc927da7762ab936ab662b4&oe=55D49B9B

Da schäme ich mich echt, Deutscher zu sein.
Keine Ahnung von der Materie, aber schön hetzen, hetzen, hetzen!


----------



## BlackAcetal (19. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ich glaube es kommt auch immer drauf an wie sich die Flüchtlinge verhalten.
Bei manchen kann ich verstehen dass man gegen sie hetzt aber man sollte das nie auf die breite Masse übertragen.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (19. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Da schäme ich mich echt, Deutscher zu sein.


In paar Jahren werden sich einige schämen müssen wenn sie sehen was ihre Flüchtlingsflut angerichtet hat...

Und nur weil wir keine "No-Go Areas" wollen wie in Bonn oder eine ansteigende Vergewaltigungsrate wie in Schweden haben wir noch lange nicht keine Ahnung. 
Wir sehen was im Westen passiert, wir sehen auch was in Schweden passiert und sowas wollen wir hier nicht auch haben !
Nur zur Info, im Winter habt ihr dann wahrscheinlich kein Sport mehr, da eure Turnhalle für Asylanten geräumt werden muss.


----------



## Poulton (19. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Wer ist "wir"?

P.S: Und wer No-Go-Areas brauner Dumpfbacken und autochtoner Deutscher sehen will, der braucht nur mal in gewisse Gebiete Ostdeutschlands zu gehen.


----------



## Sparanus (19. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Rolk schrieb:


> Weil es bei uns mehr Politiker gibt die glauben Asylbewerber müssten vor uns geschützt werden als umgekehrt und meinen sich damit profilieren zu können. Bei der Presse sieht es zu grossen Teilen nicht anderst aus. Den anderen Europäern ist das alles mehr oder weniger egal, solange der Löwenanteil zu uns (und Schweden) kommt.



Ja das sind SPD, Grüne und Linke, aber hier hat die CDU die Macht und die Presse ist nur Druckerschwärze auf Papier.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (19. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Poulton schrieb:


> P.S: Und wer No-Go-Areas brauner Dumpfbacken und autochtoner Deutscher sehen will, der braucht nur mal in gewisse Gebiete Ostdeutschlands zu gehen.


Du meinst bestimmt Berlin, da gibt es No-Go-Areas wegen ausländischen Braunen.... 
Was denkst du warum die sich in ihren Unterkünften ständig abstechen müssen ? Genau, wegen Rassismus bei den Flüchtlingen untereinander !


----------



## Amon (19. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Poulton schrieb:


> Wer ist "wir"?
> 
> P.S: Und wer No-Go-Areas brauner Dumpfbacken und autochtoner Deutscher sehen will, der braucht nur mal in gewisse Gebiete Ostdeutschlands zu gehen.


Ich geb dir mal nen Tipp. Geh mal Abends in Dortmund durch die Nordstadt! Viel Spaß wünsch ich.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (19. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Und nur weil wir keine "No-Go Areas" wollen wie in Bonn oder eine ansteigende Vergewaltigungsrate wie in Schweden


No-Go-Areas 
Darauf gehe ich mal nicht näher ein. 

Wir bezeichnen sowas als "Ghetto", Brennpunkt oder sozial-schwache Zone. Dafür können die bösen Flüchtlinge aber nichts - das ist eine Frage des Geldes und des Wohlstandes.
Hochhaus ungleich Flüchtlingsunterkunft oder Flüchtlingsauffangstation 

Und eine ansteigende Vergewaltigungsrate in Schweden? Davon hätte ich gerne eine Statistik und ob gefasste Täter einen Flüchtlingshintergrund haben. Ansonsten hat diese Behauptung keinen Halt.

Die Kriminalität steigt natürlich an, wenn Menschen aus anderen Kulturkreisen zusammenstoßen.
Wir Deutschen können uns Brot kaufen, wer nach Deutschland kommt und mit 5€ pro Tag lebt, muss leider instinktiv stehlen, da er zu wenig Geld hat. Von Vergewaltigungen habe ich bis jetzt selten gehört. Genauso wenig, wie von Mord oder sonstigem.

Ich will hier jetzt keinem Flüchtling alles erlauben, aber wer hat, der hat. Wer nicht hat, muss sehen, wie er klar kommt.


----------



## Sparanus (19. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> So, wie ich das mitbekommen habe, werden die Boote weggeballert, wenn sie sich Richtung Italien bewegen. Das heißt, dass da kein Rettungsschiff kommt, sondern kurz 4, 5 Magazine entleert werden und dann sind das 200 Flüchtlinge weniger.  Das ist für mich Menschen verachtend.


Wo hast du denn bitte das gelesen?
Das wird kein Politiker der im Bundestag vertretenen Parteien auch nur irgendwie in Betracht ziehen.



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Da schäme ich mich echt, Deutscher zu sein.


Toll sich für ein Land schämen, welches weltweit mit am wenigsten Rassisten hat.


Icedaft schrieb:


> Dann fangt doch mit Euch an und entsorgt Euch selbst, sind dann schon mal 2 weniger in Sachen Überbevölkerung...


Ich zitiere mal Stresemann:
Meine Herren ihre Geistlosigkeit fängt allmählich an Orgien zu feiern.

Wenn du mir keine wissenschaftlichen Studien zeigen kannst, wie die Welt in Zukunft weitere Milliarden an
Menschen ernähren kann, dann mach es sonst Schnauze halten.


----------



## Poulton (19. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Du meinst bestimmt Berlin, da gibt es No-Go-Areas wegen ausländischen Braunen....


Ich halte fest: Du hast keine Ahnung von ostdeutschen Zuständen und die dortige Form der No-Go-Area: Der "national befreiten Zone".
Die Helfer brauchen selber Hilfe - News International: Europa - tagesanzeiger.ch
"National befreite Zone?" Neonazismus in Vorpommern « haGalil


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (19. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> No-Go-Areas
> Darauf gehe ich mal nicht näher ein.
> 
> Wir bezeichnen sowas als "Ghetto", Brennpunkt oder sozial-schwache Zone. Dafür können die bösen Flüchtlinge aber nichts - das ist eine Frage des Geldes und des Wohlstandes.
> Hochhaus ungleich Flüchtlingsunterkunft oder Flüchtlingsauffangstation


Also Gegenden in der es selbst für die Polizei zu gefährlich ist nennt ihr soziale Brennpunkte ?!
Ok, dann ist Bonn wirklich verloren.




xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Und eine ansteigende Vergewaltigungsrate in Schweden? Davon hätte ich gerne eine Statistik und ob gefasste Täter einen Flüchtlingshintergrund haben. Ansonsten hat diese Behauptung keinen Halt.


In Schweden wird sowas unter der Roten Regierung auch gerne geleugnet, aber schau dir mal die Zustände in Malmö an.


xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Die Kriminalität steigt natürlich an, wenn Menschen aus anderen Kulturkreisen zusammenstoßen.
> Wir Deutschen können uns Brot kaufen, wer nach Deutschland kommt und mit 5€ pro Tag lebt, muss leider instinktiv stehlen, da er zu wenig Geld hat. Von Vergewaltigungen habe ich bis jetzt selten gehört. Genauso wenig, wie von Mord oder sonstigem.


Dann kannst du halt nicht nur N24 oder die Tagesschau schauen da wird sowas nicht genannt.


Poulton schrieb:


> Ich halte fest: Du hast keine Ahnung von ostdeutschen Zuständen und die dortige Form der No-Go-Area: Der "national befreiten Zone".
> Die Helfer brauchen selber Hilfe - News International: Europa - tagesanzeiger.ch
> "National befreite Zone?" Neonazismus in Vorpommern « haGalil


Als Sachse hab ich sowas noch nie erlebt.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (19. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Wo hast du denn bitte das gelesen?
> Das wird kein Politiker der im Bundestag vertretenen Parteien auch nur irgendwie in Betracht ziehen.


EU will Flüchtlings-Schlepperboote im Mittelmeer versenken


> Militär soll Schlepperboote im Mittelmeer zerstören





> Die Europäische Union will nun militärisch gegen die Schlepperbanden im Mittelmeer vorgehen und ihre Boote versenken. Hier die wichtigsten Fragen und Antworten zu den laufenden Beratungen der EU-Minister.





> Wie soll die Mission gegen Schlepper aussehen?
> 
> Das Hauptquartier der Mission unter dem Namen „EU Navfor Med“ soll in Italien angesiedelt werden, sie soll durch den italienischen Konteradmiral Enrico Credendino geleitet werden. Der Einsatz sieht zunächst eine verstärkte militärische Aufklärung mittels Radar und Satellitenbildern vor, um Boote der Schleuser zu identifizieren. Sie sollen dann sowohl in internationalen als auch in libyschen Hoheitsgewässern zerstört werden.





Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Also Gegenden in der es selbst für die Polizei zu gefährlich ist nennt ihr soziale Brennpunkte ?!


Sind das denn jetzt wieder die bösen, bösen Flüchtlinge schuld, die uns allen die Arbeit klauen, die alles und jeden vergewaltigen, die überall Bomben legen, die nur klauen und morden?


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (19. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Sind das denn jetzt wieder die bösen, bösen Flüchtlinge schuld, die uns allen die Arbeit klauen, die alles und jeden vergewaltigen, die überall Bomben legen, die nur klauen und morden?


Nein,  dran Schuld sind eher Familienclans von Türken und Arabern.


----------



## Amon (19. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Was hat die Antifa mit Flüchtlingen zu tun?


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (19. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Amon schrieb:


> Was hat die Antifa mit Flüchtlingen zu tun?


Sie hat das gleiche Ziel wie die Familienclans, nämlich Anarchie in diesen No-Go-Areas. 
Und indem sie Polizisten angreifen unterstützen die automatisch auch gewalttätige Flüchtlinge, da es ihnen dann egal ist was dort passiert.


----------



## Ruptet (19. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Also nimmt man schon bewusst Kriminalität in Kauf, die im Endeffekt sowieso nicht die trifft, die dafür sind, sondern Unschuldige, die nichts mit der ganzen Sache zu tun haben ? Alles klar, ich hoffe dich erwischt es auch mal.

Heute muss man sich als Österreicher/Deutscher wirklich schämen einer zu sein, nicht weil wir die armen Flüchtlinge abschieben, sondern weil unser Staat von verdammten Muschis geführt wird.
Die Schweden müssen einem Leid tun, wenigstens gehen sie als gutes Beispiel voran, dass Multikulti in solchen Ausmaßen NICHT klappen kann. Aber sowas passiert nunmal, wenn man nur bis zur "Menschlichkeit" denkt und keinen einzigen Schritt weiter.

Es ist wirklich beruhigend zu sehen, dass sich die Menschen langsam wieder trauen und die Stimmung in Europa zunehmends nach rechts kippt.

@Btw. was ist so schlimm daran SCHLEPPERBOOTE zu versenken ? Dort machen Typen ein Riesen-Geschäft mit dem Leid der Flüchtlinge, versenkt man ihre Boote, können sie nicht übersetzen.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (19. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Ruptet schrieb:


> Also nimmt man schon bewusst Kriminalität in Kauf, die im Endeffekt sowieso nicht die trifft, die dafür sind, sondern Unschuldige, die nichts mit der ganzen Sache zu tun haben ? Alles klar, ich hoffe dich erwischt es auch mal.
> .


An wen ist das gerichtet ?

Aber du hast Recht, Schweden ist das Negativbeispiel für Multikulti. Und selbst dort wählen immer mehr die "Schwedendemokraten", da sie jetzt erst begreifen, dass Multikulti nicht funktionieren kann.


----------



## Sparanus (19. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

@Novo
Warum war mir klar, dass du den Artikel falsch verstehst? xD

Das hier ist der entscheidende Absatz:


> Der EU-Einsatz soll laut Diplomaten aber vor allem die Schiffe ins Visier nehmen, die von den Schleusern benutzt werden, um die Flüchtlinge in ihren häufig kaum seetüchtigen Booten aufs hohe Meer zu ziehen.


Es sollen nicht die Boote mit den Flüchtlingen versenkt werden sondern, die Boote, die die Dinger ziehen.
Also vollkommen legitim.


----------



## Ruptet (19. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> An wen ist das gerichtet ?
> 
> Aber du hast Recht, Schweden ist das Negativbeispiel für Multikulti. Und selbst dort wählen immer mehr die "Schwedendemokraten", da sie jetzt erst begreifen, dass Multikulti nicht funktionieren kann.


 
Sorry hab vergessen den Beitrag zu zitieren, einige Post zuvor meinte jemand, "wir können uns unser Brot kaufen, sie nicht" in der Art "Ihnen bleibt keine andere Wahl, also nehmen wir das hin"


----------



## Icedaft (19. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

@Sparanus: Wenn Du Dich außerstande siehst, eine gepflegte Diskussion zu führen ohne gleich beleidigend zu werden, wenn jemand deine Vorlage dazu nutzt dich vorzuführen, dann lasse es lieber. Es sind schon jetzt genügend Ressourcen auf dem Planeten vorhanden um alle Satt zu kriegen (es werden täglich Milliarden Tonnen an Lebensmittel vernichtet die aufgrund gesetzlicher Vorlagen nicht mehr verkauft werden dürfen bzw. alleine darum um Marktpreise der Industriestaaten stabil zu halten), das Problem ist eher die ungleiche Verteilung als das nicht vorhanden sein.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Icedaft schrieb:


> @Sparanus: Wenn Du Dich außerstande siehst, eine gepflegte Diskussion zu führen ohne gleich beleidigend zu werden, wenn jemand deine Vorlage dazu nutzt dich vorzuführen, dann lasse es lieber. Es sind schon jetzt genügend Ressourcen auf dem Planeten vorhanden um alle Satt zu kriegen (es werden täglich Milliarden Tonnen an Lebensmittel vernichtet die aufgrund gesetzlicher Vorlagen nicht mehr verkauft werden dürfen bzw. alleine darum um Marktpreise der Industriestaaten stabil zu halten), das Problem ist eher die ungleiche Verteilung als das nicht vorhanden sein.



Was aber kein  Grund ist noch mehr Menschen auf diesen Planten zu gebähren und irgendwann bei 11 Mrd. Menschen zu landen. 
Die Menschheit muss endlich mal darüber nachdenken wie man die globale Bevölkerung verringert und nicht wie man sie noch weiter nach oben treibt.


----------



## S754 (19. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Das Problem ist unser System @Nighslaver. Alles ist auf Wachstum ausgelegt, da wird sich nichts daran ändern. 

Trotzdem: Früher war alles besser


----------



## Sparanus (19. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Icedaft schrieb:


> @Sparanus: Wenn Du Dich außerstande siehst, eine gepflegte Diskussion zu führen ohne gleich beleidigend zu werden, wenn jemand deine Vorlage dazu nutzt dich vorzuführen, dann lasse es lieber. Es sind schon jetzt genügend Ressourcen auf dem Planeten vorhanden um alle Satt zu kriegen (es werden täglich Milliarden Tonnen an Lebensmittel vernichtet die aufgrund gesetzlicher Vorlagen nicht mehr verkauft werden dürfen bzw. alleine darum um Marktpreise der Industriestaaten stabil zu halten), das Problem ist eher die ungleiche Verteilung als das nicht vorhanden sein.


Warte mal kurz, jemand der hier rumspammt und mich und "Computer sagt nein" beleidigt wirft mir vor, dass ich keine ordentliche Diskussion führen kann.
Leute wie du sind mental auch nicht besser, als Trottel die Flüchtlingsunterkünfte anzünden. (Stichwort Geistige Brandstifter)

Außerdem hab ich  Quellen verlangt, aber um dir einen Anreiz zu geben dich zu bemühen bekommst du erstmal eine Quelle für meine Behauptung:
WWF Living Planet Report 2014: Wie viele Erden brauchen wir? | klima-allianz deutschland
Living Planet Report - WWF Deutschland

Und nochmal daran sind die Industrienationen *und *das Bevölkerungswachstum schuld.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (19. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Wenn wir billig Fleisch und andere Nahrungsmittel nach Afrika exportieren wird die Hungersnot nur schlimmer. 
Afrikanische Bauern können bei diesen Preisen nicht mithalten und verarmen und wenn die Afrikaner es nicht hinkriegen stabile Staaten zu schaffen wird Afrika für immer so bleiben wie es ist. 

In der Kolonialzeit ging es Afrika sogar besser als jetzt, da wurde vor allem in den deutschen Kolonien in Bildung und Infrastruktur investiert und das machen die Afrikaner jetzt alles zunichte.


----------



## cryon1c (19. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Wenn wir billig Fleisch und andere Nahrungsmittel nach Afrika exportieren wird die Hungersnot nur schlimmer.
> Afrikanische Bauern können bei diesen Preisen nicht mithalten und verarmen und wenn die Afrikaner es nicht hinkriegen stabile Staaten zu schaffen wird Afrika für immer so bleiben wie es ist.
> 
> In der Kolonialzeit ging es Afrika sogar besser als jetzt, da wurde vor allem in den deutschen Kolonien in Bildung und Infrastruktur investiert und das machen die Afrikaner jetzt alles zunichte.



Wenn die Bauern drüben nicht mit unserer Produktion mithalten können (die immer noch teuer ist - Löhne, Rohstoffe etc sind hier alles andere als billig), dann machen sie was falsch. Die Regierungen da könnten genau so gut subventionieren wie wir, nur eben in kleinerem Ausmaß, was aber immer noch reicht - unsere Bauern verdienen im Monat 5x so viel wie die drüben im JAHR. 
Was denkste warum so viele Firmen ihre Produktion in Länder auslagern wo die Preise für praktisch alles niedriger sind als hier?


----------



## Icedaft (19. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Sparanus: glaubst Du eigentlich, das jemand, der halbwegs zivilisiert ist, solche Sprüche wie(frei zitiert): "Dann schießen wir die Flüchtlinge mit ihren Gummibooten eben direkt auf den Grund des Meeres" unkommentiert stehen lässt, geschweige denn, keine Schlüsse über den geistigen Zustand des Verfassers solcher Entgleisungen zulässt?  Wie blasiert und affektiert muss man sein, sich eine Stufe über andere Menschen zu stellen, die nicht das Glück hatten in einem reichen Industrieland geboren zu werden. Zitat aus deinem Link: "Jeder Deutsche verbraucht statistisch gesehen doppelt so viele Ressourcen, wie ihm nach dem globalen Pro-Kopf-Limit zustehen würden. ." Nicht missverstehen, ich will nicht alle Menschen dieser Welt aus Dritteweltländern in Deutschland durchfüttern, aber diejenigen, die vor Krieg und Verfolgung flüchten sollten bei uns Schutz und Zuflucht finden. Die Länder, die wirtschaftlich nicht so gut aufgestellt sind sollten Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe erhalten, so löst sich das Problem mit den Wirtschaftsflüchtlingen auf Dauer von allein - wer verlässt freiwillig seine Heimat, wenn es ihm gut geht?


----------



## Leob12 (19. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Sparanus: glaubst Du eigentlich, das jemand, der halbwegs zivilisiert ist, solche Sprüche wie(frei zitiert): "Dann schießen wir die Flüchtlinge mit ihren Gummibooten eben direkt auf den Grund des Meeres" unkommentiert stehen lässt, geschweige denn, keine Schlüsse über den geistigen Zustand des Verfassers solcher Entgleisungen zulässt?  Wie blasiert und affektiert muss man sein, sich eine Stufe über andere Menschen zu stellen, die nicht das Glück hatten in einem reichen Industrieland geboren zu werden. Zitat aus deinem Link: "Jeder Deutsche verbraucht statistisch gesehen doppelt so viele Ressourcen, wie ihm nach dem globalen Pro-Kopf-Limit zustehen würden. ." Nicht missverstehen, ich will nicht alle Menschen dieser Welt aus Dritteweltländern in Deutschland durchfüttern, aber diejenigen, die vor Krieg und Verfolgung flüchten sollten bei uns Schutz und Zuflucht finden. Die Länder, die wirtschaftlich nicht so gut aufgestellt sind sollten Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe erhalten, so löst sich das Problem mit den Wirtschaftsflüchtlingen auf Dauer von allein - wer verlässt freiwillig seine Heimat, wenn es ihm gut geht?



Anscheinend darf man sowas hier auch ungestraft schreiben wenn man Massenmord gutheißt...


----------



## Nightslaver (19. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Die Bundesregierung hat ihre Prognose für in Deutschland gestellte Asylanträge kräftig angehoben, so rechnet Bundesinnenminister De Maizere für dieses Jahr (2015) mit 800.000 in Deutschland gestellten Asylanträgen, deutlich mehr als die vormals offiziell erwarteten 450.000 und auch deutlich über den bis dato innoffiziell erwarteten 600.000 Asylanträgen für dieses Jahr.
Das wäre auch ein neuer Rekord in der Geschichte der BRD, noch nie zuvor sind soviele Asylanträge in einem Jahr gestellt worden.

Quellen:
1) Die Welt: De Maizière erwartet 800 000 Asylbewerber bis Jahresende - Nachrichten - DIE WELT
2) Der Stern: Neue FlÃ¼chtlingsprognose: 800 000 AsylantrÃ¤ge bis Jahresende - Panorama | STERN.de
3) Focus: Neue Prognose zu Flüchtlingen: Bundesregierung rechnet mit bis zu 800.000 Asylanträgen bis Jahresende - Deutschland - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten

--------

Na ist doch herrlich, sollte sich die Prognose bestätigen und die Schätzung das sich die Zahlen in den kommenden Jahren jeweils verdoppeln könnten bewahrheiten wird das hier noch richtig "spaßig" werden. 800.000 dieses Jahr, 1.600.000 nässtes Jahr, usw.
Das kann eigentlich nur zwangsläufig zu schweren Problemen führen, schon alleine wenn ich daran denke was die Unterbringung angeht...
Naja, zumindest die Abzocker von Wohnraum für Flüchtlinge wirds freuen, schon jetzt zahlen die Komunen Mondpreise von bis zu 26 Euro je qm, für Flüchtlingsunterkünfte, wen das mal nicht weiter steigt.
Goldene Zeiten für Til Schweiger und andere um dicken Reibach, mit der Not, anderer zu machen...


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (19. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Wenn die Bauern drüben nicht mit unserer Produktion mithalten können (die immer noch teuer ist - Löhne, Rohstoffe etc sind hier alles andere als billig), dann machen sie was falsch. Die Regierungen da könnten genau so gut subventionieren wie wir, nur eben in kleinerem Ausmaß, was aber immer noch reicht - unsere Bauern verdienen im Monat 5x so viel wie die drüben im JAHR.
> Was denkste warum so viele Firmen ihre Produktion in Länder auslagern wo die Preise für praktisch alles niedriger sind als hier?


Es ist also ihre Schuld wenn sie keine modernen Erntemaschinen oder große Mastbetriebe haben ? Die können weder im Preis, noch in der Masse mit dem europäischen Import mithalten solange wir dorthin exportieren. Schuld sind aber die afrikanischen Regierungen die sowas erst zulassen !
Und die Probleme mit ihren Regierungen müssen sie selbst lösen, wir sind nicht die Weltpolizei ! Die USA ist schon oft damit gescheitert Weltpolizei zu spielen (Vietnam, Somalia, Korea).


----------



## Shooot3r (19. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

ohne hier als nazi oder rassist hingestellt zu werden ( ja, traurigerweise muss man diesen satz immer an den anfang stellen). Ich finde das absolut nicht gut, dass immer mehr aufgenommen werden sollen. Diebstahl und kriminalität sind hier bei uns in der stadt schon gestiegen. 2-3 überfälle hatten wir schon, und untereinander haben die flüchtlinge auch schon "gekämpft" ( messerstecherei) sowas gabs früher bei uns hier einfach nciht. der stadtpark ist je nach wetterlage jeden tag mit flüchtlingen voll, die da herzhaft alkoholische getränke zu sich nehmen. überall sieht man sie mit smartphones und tablets sitzen und telefonieren usw. tabakwaren sind in allen geschäften nicht mehr an der kasse erhältlich, wegen der hohen diebstahlrate. ich denke das diese richtung absolut nicht gut für deutschland ist. und alle gutmenschen können sich dann hier nochmal nach dem ersten anschlag melden. mal schauen was sie dann für ein meinung haben.

mfg


----------



## Sparanus (19. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Sparanus: glaubst Du eigentlich, das jemand, der halbwegs zivilisiert ist, solche Sprüche wie(frei zitiert): "Dann schießen wir die Flüchtlinge mit ihren Gummibooten eben direkt auf den Grund des Meeres" unkommentiert stehen lässt, geschweige denn, keine Schlüsse über den geistigen Zustand des Verfassers solcher Entgleisungen zulässt?  Wie blasiert und affektiert muss man sein, sich eine Stufe über andere Menschen zu stellen, die nicht das Glück hatten in einem reichen Industrieland geboren zu werden. Zitat aus deinem Link: "Jeder Deutsche verbraucht statistisch gesehen doppelt so viele Ressourcen, wie ihm nach dem globalen Pro-Kopf-Limit zustehen würden. ." Nicht missverstehen, ich will nicht alle Menschen dieser Welt aus Dritteweltländern in Deutschland durchfüttern, aber diejenigen, die vor Krieg und Verfolgung flüchten sollten bei uns Schutz und Zuflucht finden. Die Länder, die wirtschaftlich nicht so gut aufgestellt sind sollten Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe erhalten, so löst sich das Problem mit den Wirtschaftsflüchtlingen auf Dauer von allein - wer verlässt freiwillig seine Heimat, wenn es ihm gut geht?


Ich hab nirgendwo etwas derartiges geschrieben, lüg hier nicht rum!!!
Wenn du zitiertst und dazu hast du hier die Möglichkeit, dann mach es wörtlich oder verschwinde aus dem Internet.


----------



## cryon1c (19. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Es ist also ihre Schuld wenn sie keine modernen Erntemaschinen oder große Mastbetriebe haben ? Die können weder im Preis, noch in der Masse mit dem europäischen Import mithalten solange wir dorthin exportieren. Schuld sind aber die afrikanischen Regierungen die sowas erst zulassen !
> Und die Probleme mit ihren Regierungen müssen sie selbst lösen, wir sind nicht die Weltpolizei ! Die USA ist schon oft damit gescheitert Weltpolizei zu spielen (Vietnam, Somalia, Korea).



Die brauchen das ganze auch gar nicht. Bei den Kosten die sie dort haben, können sie so schon mithalten, auch ohne modernste Technik. Die Regierungen müssen einfach mal bissl was machen.


----------



## Leob12 (19. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Shooot3r schrieb:


> ohne hier als nazi oder rassist hingestellt zu werden ( ja, traurigerweise muss man diesen satz immer an den anfang stellen). Ich finde das absolut nicht gut, dass immer mehr aufgenommen werden sollen. Diebstahl und kriminalität sind hier bei uns in der stadt schon gestiegen. 2-3 überfälle hatten wir schon, und untereinander haben die flüchtlinge auch schon "gekämpft" ( messerstecherei) sowas gabs früher bei uns hier einfach nciht. der stadtpark ist je nach wetterlage jeden tag mit flüchtlingen voll, die da herzhaft alkoholische getränke zu sich nehmen. überall sieht man sie mit smartphones und tablets sitzen und telefonieren usw. tabakwaren sind in allen geschäften nicht mehr an der kasse erhältlich, wegen der hohen diebstahlrate. ich denke das diese richtung absolut nicht gut für deutschland ist. und alle gutmenschen können sich dann hier nochmal nach dem ersten anschlag melden. mal schauen was sie dann für ein meinung haben.
> 
> mfg



Ob man jetzt "ohne hier als Nazi hingestellt zu werden" oder "Ich hab nichts gegen Ausländer, aber", schreibt, ist völlig egal. Was dann kommt ist zumeist genau so etwas was man ja nicht sein will.
Was stört dich an Flüchtlingen mit Handys oder Tablets, die sitzen oder gar telefonieren? Nein, was für ein Unding. 

Dann noch Flüchtlinge und Anschläge in Verbindung bringen, sehr interessant.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr davon, dass nur noch Waren wie Essen statt Geld ausgegeben werden soll?



Klingt auf den ersten Blick gut, die Hilfe so zu gestalten, dass nichts in die Heimatländer überwiesen wird. In der Praxis ist es aber eine Katastrophe. Liefert man direkt Güter, passt es hinten und vorne nicht - diverse kulturelle Tabus zu Speisen, Krankheiten die eine spezifische Ernährung erfodern, etc.. Von Kleidergrößen & Co ganz zu schweigen, letztendlich hat man eine typische Planwirtschaft: Das, was jemand braucht ist nicht da, das was da ist braucht niemand und ehe man das geändert hat, sind die Bedürfnisse anders - oder vergammelt.
Einige Gemeinden haben stattdessen Gutscheine ausgestellt, aber schon die Auszahlung der Läden ist ein riesen Verwaltungsaufwand. Vorher muss man die Läden erstmal zur Kooperation bringen - und die sind in Anbetracht der doppelten Kassenführung und verzögerten Auszahlung natürlich nicht unbedingt motiviert. Am Ende haben die Flüchtlinge wenig Auswahl und gerade die günstigsten Läden werden den Aufwand erst recht scheuen, so dass die Ausgaben für den Staat auch über die Bürokratiekosten hinaus steigen. Und für z.B. Genussgüter findest du so fast gar keine Lösung. Zwar ist es moralisch durchaus gerechtfertigt, einem nikotinabhängigen Flüchtling nicht die Kippen zu bezahlen, aber in der Praxis führt das halt nicht in den harten Entzug, sondern in die Beschaffungskriminalität.

=> Im Kaptialismus etwas anders als über Geld zu regeln bedeutet nichts als Ärger.




xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Diese sogenannten "Politiker" (Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht, ob man dafür noch studieren muss oder ob man sich einfach aus Langeweile dahin setzt)



Als Politiker wird man gewählt, alle Anforderungen resultieren aus den Ansprüchen des Wahlvolkes. Das verlangt in Deutschland vor allem nach toll klingenden Parolen, Schönrederei und geschicktes unter den Teppich kehren. Da man das genausowenig studieren kann, wie "Staatsmann"(/frau  ), ist ein Studium also weder nötig noch förderlich. Wer es eilig hat kauft den Doktortitel lieber direkt.




CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Bei uns in Berlin ist das mittlerweile so, laut Aussagen von Bekannten.



Also nach Aussagen meiner Bekannten ist es in Berlin schon seit Jahren so, vollkommen unabhängig von Flüchtlingen. Möglich, dass sie ein paar Hilfskräfte transferiert haben, aber der Mangel an Bearbeitern (oder an Arbeitstempo?) in den Berliner Behörden ist nicht unbedingt eine Folge der aktuellen Flüchtlingswelle.
(Aber die geben für alles einen 1a Sündenbock ab)




BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Ich glaube es kommt auch immer drauf an wie sich die Flüchtlinge verhalten.
> Bei manchen kann ich verstehen dass man gegen sie hetzt aber man sollte das nie auf die breite Masse übertragen.



Ich treffe ziemlich selten auf jemanden, der sich gegen Flüchtlinge ausspricht und auch nur 10 Stück davon kennt. Bei 10.000den ist das individuelle Verhalten dann vollkommen egal - was zählt ist, was die Medien daraus machen. Und zwar die Medien, die die Hetzer lesen und komischerweise stoßen die bei Leuten, die sich etwas breiter informieren, immer auf massives Misstrauen, weil entweder die Handvoll Hetzblätter oder alle anderen das Falsche erzählen.




Poulton schrieb:


> Wer ist "wir"?



Ich schon mal nicht.
Aber wir haben hier häufiger polarisierende Threadteilnehmer, die von sich selbst in der Mehrzahl zu sprechen scheinen.




Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> In Schweden wird sowas unter der Roten Regierung auch gerne geleugnet, aber schau dir mal die Zustände in Malmö an.



Da du dir die Zustände offensichtlich so genau angeschaut hast, dass du davon sogar auf ganz Schweden hochrechnen kannst, hätte ich gerne mal deine Studie gelesen.

Alternativ schließe ich mich der Forderung nach einer Quelle für deine diffamierenden Behauptungen an.




Ruptet schrieb:


> @Btw. was ist so schlimm daran SCHLEPPERBOOTE zu versenken ? Dort machen Typen ein Riesen-Geschäft mit dem Leid der Flüchtlinge, versenkt man ihre Boote, können sie nicht übersetzen.



Und woran genau erkennt man ein "Schlepper"boot, außer daran, dass es voll beladen mit Flüchtlingen in der Nähe der europäischen Küsten herumtreibt? 
Wenn dir nicht klar ist, warum man nicht in sämtlichen Mittelmeeranreinerstaaten einmarschieren und alle Fischerboote zerstören kann, dann tuts mir leid. Aber bei soviel Unverständnis weiß auch ich nicht mehr, wie man was erklären soll.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Was aber kein  Grund ist noch mehr Menschen auf diesen Planten zu gebähren und irgendwann bei 11 Mrd. Menschen zu landen.
> Die Menschheit muss endlich mal darüber nachdenken wie man die globale Bevölkerung verringert und nicht wie man sie noch weiter nach oben treibt.



Müsste sie, ja. Ist aber auf großer Front auch in den nächsten Jahrzehnten nicht mit zu rechnen, das Dogma lautet weiterhin Wachstum Wachstum Wachstum Wachstum.
Rein beobachtend hat man aber bereits drei wirksame Mittel gefunden: Bildung, Sicherhiet und Wohlstand. Hauptgrund für sehr viele Kinder sind mangelnde Kenntnis um Verhütung; mangelnde Zukunftsplanung, mangelnde Kontrolle über Verhütung (aka Vergewaltigung, Unterdrückung in der Ehe,..) und mangelnde Absicherung fürs Alter (ersetzt durch arbeitende Nachkommen). Die besten Mittel dagegen sind Karriereaussichten (Job-geht-vor-Kind), ein funktionierendes Sozialsystem, eine gute medizinische Versorgung (so dass man nicht 8 Kinder zeugen muss, um mal zwei erwachsene Nachkommen zu haben) und eine moderne Wirtschaft, in der Frauen gleichberechtigte Chancen haben (damit man nicht zwei Söhne anpeilen muss, weil alles andere als Ausschuss betrachtet wird, der in den verfügbaren körperlichen Jobs einem später eben nicht die Rente erarbeitet)

Jetzt rate mal, was es in den Herkunftsländern der Flüchtlinge nicht gibt und was sich selbst die fragwürdige Gruppe der echten "Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge" von der EU verspricht...




Shooot3r schrieb:


> ohne hier als nazi oder rassist hingestellt zu werden ( ja, traurigerweise muss man diesen satz immer an den anfang stellen).



Muss man nicht, wenn man danach keine rassistischen Ideologien vom Stapel lässt.



> Ich finde das absolut nicht gut, dass immer mehr aufgenommen werden sollen. Diebstahl und kriminalität sind hier bei uns in der stadt schon gestiegen. 2-3 überfälle hatten wir schon,



Du machst bei ~2,5 Fällen und einer Messgenauigkeit von ±1 Aussagen über zeitliche Entwicklungen und Kausalzusammenhänge, leitest daraus Entscheidungen über Leben und Tod her und hast Angst, dass du mit rechten Dumpfbacken in eine Ecke gestellt werden könntest? Die Angst könnte berechtigt sein.


----------



## Poulton (19. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Wahrscheinlich haben die Flüchtlinge den Leuten auch die _Piltunk_ genommen...



Shooot3r schrieb:


> sowas gabs früher bei uns hier einfach nciht.


Früher hat man auch noch kriminelle Ossis abgeschoben. Gibt es auch nicht mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amon (19. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Mit dem essen ist doch ganz einfach. Es wird gegessen was auf den Tisch kommt! Wollen sie das nicht können sie ja nach Hause fahren.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (19. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Dann noch Flüchtlinge und Anschläge in Verbindung bringen, sehr interessant.


Es müsste doch bekannt sein das der IS, Terroristen getarnt als Flüchtlinge einschleusen will.


----------



## Sparanus (19. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Und woran genau erkennt man ein "Schlepper"boot, außer daran, dass es voll beladen mit Flüchtlingen in der Nähe der europäischen Küsten herumtreibt?


Warte mal du hast es also auch nicht verstanden?
Schlepperboote sind die Dinger, die du in großen Häfen findest um die Frachter heil durchzubringen,
auf diesen Dingern ist ne kleine Mannschaft und keine Fracht. Bei denen in Mittelmeer hängt halt
ein Boot mit Flüchtlingen und kein Frachter. Wenn wir also ein Schlepperboot versenken,
versenken wir keine Flüchtlinge.

Mein Gott ist das so schwer zu verstehen?


----------



## Poulton (19. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ein Schlepperboot ist nicht gleich der Schiffstyp des Schlepper. Wo ist der Facepalm-Smilie wenn man ihn mal braucht?


----------



## Sparanus (19. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Den brauch ich für dich!
So klug sollte man sein, einen Vergleich erkennen zu können.
Aber nochmal auf den Schleppern ist KEIN Flüchtling drauf die Boote mit denen hängen an den Schleppern ist das denn wirklich so schwer zu verstehen???


----------



## Leob12 (19. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Amon schrieb:


> Mit dem essen ist doch ganz einfach. Es wird gegessen was auf den Tisch kommt! Wollen sie das nicht können sie ja nach Hause fahren.



Genau! Und es wird gefälligst alles gegessen sonst darf man nicht aufstehen!


----------



## Verminaard (20. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Genau! Und es wird gefälligst alles gegessen sonst darf man nicht aufstehen!


War da nicht auch der Vorwurf das zuviel weggeschmissen wird?

Frage: wir sollen doch die, die eine schlimme Zeit hinter sich haben, gerade so mit dem Leben davongekommen sind, erstmal versorgen.
Hier sind die aber dann doch nicht ganz so gezeichnet, das man sich ueber die Art des Essens Gedanken machen kann.
Oder wird hier einfach vorausgesetzt und erwartet das man in Notsituationen, und nichts anderes ist das alles momentan, alle kulturellen Feinheiten auch Beruecksichtigt? 
Irgendwann geht mir auch mein Verstaendniss fuer so arme Leute aus.

Ich selbst war vor Jahren in einer Situation wo ich nicht wusste wo ich schlafen soll und wie ich meinen hunger stillen könnte. Da war ich ueber jede Hilfe froh und habe null ansprueche gestellt. Ich war dankbar und hab nicht auch noch in die helfende Hand gespuckt.

Ich weis nicht, was fuer eine Verantwortung haben helfende jetzt noch? Religioese Unterschiede und deren Gepflogenheiten unbedingt zu beachten oder schauen das die Beduerftigen nicht hungern?


Leob, du hast den Satz "ich bin kein Nazi, aber...." etwas bloed hingestellt.
Wie verhaelt es sich mit: "ich will ja nicht jedem auf der Welt helfen, aber.... "?
 Oder ist das was anderes?


----------



## Captn (20. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Ob man jetzt "ohne hier als Nazi hingestellt zu werden" oder "Ich hab nichts gegen Ausländer, aber", schreibt, ist völlig egal. Was dann kommt ist zumeist genau so etwas was man ja nicht sein will.
> Was stört dich an Flüchtlingen mit Handys oder Tablets, die sitzen oder gar telefonieren? Nein, was für ein Unding.
> 
> Dann noch Flüchtlinge und Anschläge in Verbindung bringen, sehr interessant.


Die Frage sollte eher sein, wozu der Kollege Alkohol und Kippen benötigt.

Wenn ich aus einem Kriegsgebiet flüchte, um mein Leben und möglicherweise das meiner Familie zu wahren, habe ich ganz andere Bedürfnisse, als mir die Kante zu geben oder schnell mal die nächste Schachtel aufzurauchen.

Ich habe das auch schon oft genug erlebt, dass die um 5 morgens, wenn ich zur Arbeit fahre, komplett dicht in der S-Bahn stehen.

Vielleicht entzieht sich da auch irgendetwas meiner Vorstellung, aber benötigt ein Flüchtling in erster Linie nicht ein Dach über dem Kopf und Verpflegung? Das wäre zumindest das, was ich in solch einer Situation benötigen würde.

Ich finde es sowieso lächerlich denen Geld zu geben. Wenn es denen so grausam ergangen ist, dann benötigen die in erster Linie kein Geld, um sich im nächsten Späti ihren Suff zu holen, sondern eine warme Mahlzeit und eine Unterkunft!
Aber es gibt halt solche und jene....


----------



## cryon1c (20. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Die Frage sollte eher sein, wozu der Kollege Alkohol und Kippen benötigt.
> 
> Wenn ich aus einem Kriegsgebiet flüchte, um mein Leben und möglicherweise das meiner Familie zu wahren, habe ich ganz andere Bedürfnisse, als mir die Kante zu geben oder schnell mal die nächste Schachtel aufzurauchen.
> 
> ...



Wenns dir kacke geht, du alles verloren hast, nicht weißt ob am nächsten Tag deine Familie noch lebt usw. ist es nicht verwunderlich wenn man sich die Kante gibt oder sonstige Mittel sucht um "runterzukommen". Machen Einheimische genau wie Ausländer.
Übrigens "verbietet" Islam das saufen, rauchen oder sich mit anderen Substanzen abzuschießen.  Viele tun es trotzdem, genau so wie die Gebote im Christentum so vielen Christen am Popo vorbeigehen^^
Und auch aus purer Langeweile kann man damit anfangen. Sitzt du mal rum, ohne Geld (denn die kriegen nur genug um sich bissl was zu fressen zu kaufen, für mehr reicht das net), ohne was zu tun, ohne Sprachkentnisse und sonstige nützliche Sachen. 
Da kann man sich schon mal besaufen. 
Die benötigen nicht nur Unterkunft und Essen, die benötigen auch psychologischen Beistand sowie eine Aufgabe (und nein, sich mit den Behörden hier zu kloppen ist keine Aufgabe sondern eine Folter). 
Dann würden sich auch mehr nützen und weniger Unfug anstellen.


----------



## Leob12 (20. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Verminaard schrieb:


> War da nicht auch der Vorwurf das zuviel weggeschmissen wird?
> 
> Frage: wir sollen doch die, die eine schlimme Zeit hinter sich haben, gerade so mit dem Leben davongekommen sind, erstmal versorgen.
> Hier sind die aber dann doch nicht ganz so gezeichnet, das man sich ueber die Art des Essens Gedanken machen kann.
> ...



Natürlich ist es etwas anderes, oder ist Rassismus/Fremdenfeindlichkeit etwa gleich gut wie jedem helfen zu wollen(was ohnehin unmöglich ist, nur darum ging es hier nicht)? 
Außerdem, schreib den Satz geringfügig um, ersetze "will" durch "kann" und beende ihn mit "diesen die zu uns kommen und unsere Hilfe brauchen". 

Es gibt gewisse Phrasen, die man benutzt, um die Wirkung des Nachfolgenden zu mindern, eben weil der darauffolgende Teil meist das ist, was man sagt selbst nicht zu sein. Dazu zählen solche Sachen wie "Ich hab eigentlich nichts gegen Ausländer, aber", oder "Ich bin kein Nazi, aber". Mir ist schon klar das nicht jeder der den letzteren Satz sagt ein Nazi ist, aber es folgt mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlich etwas aus der eher weit rechts angesiedelten "Meinung". Dieses sprachliche Phänomen kommt ziemlich häufig vor. Ähnlich dazu wäre "Wenn ich ehrlich bin,...", da folgt meist nicht ehrliches. 

Wie gesagt, wieviele Leute werfen denn das Essen weg oder essen es nicht? 
Ist dasselbe wie mit den bösen Flüchtlingen die sich aufregen. Hab ja den langen Post auf Seite 104 dazu geschrieben


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Marxloh: Von wegen alles nicht so schlimm!

Warum freuen sich die Duisburger nicht über die "Bereicherung" der "Fachkräfte" ?


----------



## Nightslaver (20. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Marxloh: Von wegen alles nicht so schlimm!
> 
> Warum freuen sich die Duisburger nicht über die "Bereicherung" der "Fachkräfte" ?



Tja, solche Probleme gibt es in der Tat. In Berlin-Marzahn gib es zum Beispiel auch bestimmte Ecken die wirklich schlimm sind, dort leben auch viele Osteuropäer, und die Probleme dort sind ehnlich wie die die im Artikel beschrieben werden.
In der Tat ignoriert man die Zustände von Seiten der Politik geflisentlich und spielt es gerne runter, was dazu führt das viele deutsche Anwohner, so sie es können, wegziehen, was wieder dazu führt das dort noch mehr Osteuropäer in die frei werdenen Wohnungen ziehen und man sich so Ballungsräume für dieses "Klientel" schaft die fast unter sich sind und die so noch weniger dazu gezwungen sind sich an Regeln und Gesetze zu halten und sich zu integrieren.
Trotz allem sollte man, weil es solche Fälle gibt, davon nicht auf alle schließen.
Allerdings darf man solche Stadteile auch nicht ignorieren, wie es die Politik macht, in denen sich langsam aber sicher eine Paralellgeselschaft etabliert.


----------



## Sparanus (20. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Bei der Menge am Menschen ist es am Ende eh nur noch eine reine Statistik,
viele werden bei dem Thema halt nur sehr emotional wenn man die Einzelfälle betrachtet.
Von Links heißt es dann die haben so schreckliches durchgemacht, von rechts, dass es nur Schmarotzer sind etc
Das sind nur reine Emotionen, persönlich ist für mich jeder von ihnen einfach ein Mensch.

Aber wirtschaftlich gesehen was bringt es uns hunderttausende Flüchtlinge aufzunehmen?
Ich behaupte mal nicht viel.


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Tja, solche Probleme gibt es in der Tat. In Berlin-Marzahn gib es zum Beispiel auch bestimmte Ecken die wirklich schlimm sind, dort leben auch viele Osteuropäer, und die Probleme dort sind ehnlich wie die die im Artikel beschrieben werden.
> In der Tat ignoriert man die Zustände von Seiten der Politik geflisentlich und spielt es gerne runter, was dazu führt das viele deutsche Anwohner, so sie es können, wegziehen, was wieder dazu führt das dort noch mehr Osteuropäer in die frei werdenen Wohnungen ziehen und man sich so Ballungsräume für dieses "Klientel" schaft die fast unter sich sind und die so noch weniger dazu gezwungen sind sich an Regeln und Gesetze zu halten und sich zu integrieren.
> Trotz allem sollte man, weil es solche Fälle gibt, davon nicht auf alle schließen.
> Allerdings darf man solche Stadteile auch nicht ignorieren, wie es die Politik macht, in denen sich langsam aber sicher eine Paralellgeselschaft etabliert.



Der Punkt ist nur, es passiert. Hier und jetzt, während wir schreiben.

Und Politik und Justiz sehen seelenruhig zu und überlassen den Bürger sich selbst. Dazu kommen in den nächsten 2-3 Jahren ca. 2 Mio weitere Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge samt Familiennachzug.

Aber der der dumme Bürger darf das gescheiterte Experiment "Multi-Kulti" weiter bezahlen.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber wirtschaftlich gesehen was bringt es uns hunderttausende Flüchtlinge aufzunehmen?
> Ich behaupte mal nicht viel.



Das ist ja der Punkt. Diese Menschen sind eine volkswirtschaftliche Belastung. Sie bringen uns volkswirtschaftlich nichts, sondern belasten nur unser Sozialsysteme.


----------



## Nightslaver (20. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber wirtschaftlich gesehen was bringt es uns hunderttausende Flüchtlinge aufzunehmen?
> Ich behaupte mal nicht viel.



Jede Menge, allerdings nur für die Firmen, die die sie leiten, die die an Spekulationen verdienen, die die Geld haben und investieren und für die die in der Politik sind und Politik für die Wirtschaft machen.
Für den normal arbeitenden Steuerzahler sind die Flüchtlinge, in großer Zahl, sogar kontraproduktiv, weil für den stellen sie eine Verschlechterung der Bedingungen am Arbeitsmarkt da, da sie die Löhne drücken, da sie um Konkurenz im Erwerb um Arbeitsstellen darstellen, da sie billiger und schneller auf Kosten der Allgemeinheit /Steuerzahler ausgebildet werden. (trifft natürlich erst zu sobald sie eine Arbeitserlaubnis erhalten, oder eine Ausbildung machen dürfen).
Von daher sollte man auch vorsichtig mit der Forderung sein Flüchtlinge so schnell wie möglich eine Arbeitserlaubnis zu geben, wie es die Wirtschaft fordert. Was sich im ersten Moment nach einer guten Idee anhört kann für den Arbeitsmarkt aus sicht des Arbeitnehmers böse nach hinten los gehen, aus oben genannten Gründen.


----------



## Sparanus (20. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Wenn ich Frage was es uns bringt meine ich die Einwohner der betroffenen Länder


----------



## Nightslaver (20. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn ich Frage was es uns bringt meine ich die Einwohner der betroffenen Länder



Politiker, Manager, reiche Menschen, Spekulanten und Investoren sind meist auch Bürger / Einwohner des jeweiligen Landes, aber halt nur ein geringer Prozentsatz...
Profitieren tut also nur ein kleiner Teil der Menschen und zwar der der es garnicht nötig hätte davon zu profitieren.
Die Masse der Menschen hat nichts davon, "leidet" evt. sogar noch unter den Vorteilen dieser ca. 10%.


----------



## Sparanus (20. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Aber in der Unterzahl.


----------



## Amon (20. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Genau! Und es wird gefälligst alles gegessen sonst darf man nicht aufstehen!


Mein Land! Meine Gesellschaft! Meine Regeln! So einfach ist das! Aber diese elende Multikulti verherrlichende vaterlandsverräterische Bande kriegt das ja nicht hin! Die sind ja der Meinung wir müssen uns denen anpassen und nicht die uns. Wenn es einem von denen hier nicht passt dann soll er sich verpissen. Ich sage es nochmal, niemand hat die eingeladen hier her zu kommen und niemand will die hier!


----------



## DarkScorpion (20. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

inSüdthüringen.de | Heftige Krawalle am Flüchtlingsheim in Suhl

Und solche Leute wollen hier leben. Ohne mich


----------



## Amon (20. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Und die Berichte heute in der Zeitung über die No Go Areas. Explizit wurden Duisburg Marxloh und die Dortmunder Nordstadt angesprochen. In Duisburg setzt die Polizei mittlerweile eine zusätzliche Hundertschaft ein. Bagatellfälle wie Auffahrunfälle werden dort schon mit 4 Streifenwagen abgewickelt weil sich die Polizisten fast immer einem Mob von bis zu 80 Personen gegenüber sehen. Aber das sind ja in den Augen der links grünen Realitätsverweigerer alles Einzelfälle.


----------



## aloha84 (20. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Das sind aber keine Asylanten.


----------



## Amon (20. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Wer redet VOB Asylanten? Das sind alles "Flüchtlinge". Das schlimme ist dass die wahrscheinlich schon mehrere Jahre hier sind. Voll integriert sage ich da mal, aber das will ja keiner hören...


----------



## aloha84 (20. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Frag mal einen Türken am Band bei VW ob er ein Flüchtling ist, oder den Gemüsehändler auf dem Wochenmarkt, ob "er sich endlich integrieren" könne.
Da waren die Eltern in den 60er Jahren Gastarbeiter, und die Kinder sind heute Deutsche.
Das man gegen diese meist libanesischen Banden etwas tun muss, steht außer Frage.....die haben aber nichts mit der derzeitigen Flüchtlingswelle zu tun.


----------



## Amon (20. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Meinst du die jetzigen "Flüchtlinge" werden sich anders aufführen? Wohl kaum. Dann haben wir bald keine No go Areas mit Libanesen so deren mit Negern aus Schwarzafrika. 850000 dieses Jahr, 8500000 nächstes Jahr. Diese Völkerwanderung muss endlich gestoppt werden.


----------



## Leob12 (20. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Negern? Wow bist du peinlich. Woher hast du deine Zahlen? Von der NPD? Libanesen?


----------



## DarkScorpion (20. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Flüchtlinge: Bundesregierung rechnet mit bis zu 800.000 in 2015 - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Nightslaver (20. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Negern? Wow bist du peinlich. Woher hast du deine Zahlen? Von der NPD? Libanesen?



Die 800.000 stammen von aktuellen Prognosen der Bundesregierung, demnach geht man inzwischen nicht mehr von 450.000 gestellten Anträgen für 2015 aus, sondern von 800.000 Asylanträgen die in Deutschland 2015 gestellt werden.
Hab ich gestern paar Seiten zuvor Artikel zu gepostet, genau hier:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...ings-und-asylproblematik-163.html#post7640942


----------



## Leob12 (20. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Mir gehts darum das von diesen 850k noch lange nicht alle Asyl bekommen.


----------



## Nightslaver (20. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Mir gehts darum das von diesen 850k noch lange nicht alle Asyl bekommen.



Trotz allem müssen die 800k die Asylantrag stellen erstmal untergebracht werden und bleiben bis der Fall bearbeitet worden ist, momentan dauert das im Schnitt mindestens 6 Monate (Ralität sagt ehr was von 1 bis 1 1/2 Jahren), hier. 

Quelle:
Flüchtlinge in Deutschland: Asylverfahren dauern nicht mehr so lange - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Leob12 (20. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Dann sollte das System effizienter werden. Oder man findet eine Möglichkeit diverse Bürgerkriege zu stoppen, welche Menschen in die Flucht treiben oder um die wirtschaftliche und soziale Situation vor Ort zu verbessern. Da ist Lösung 1 momentan die leichtere.


----------



## Captn (20. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Tja, solche Probleme gibt es in der Tat. In Berlin-Marzahn gib es zum Beispiel auch bestimmte Ecken die wirklich schlimm sind, dort leben auch viele Osteuropäer, und die Probleme dort sind ehnlich wie die die im Artikel beschrieben werden.
> In der Tat ignoriert man die Zustände von Seiten der Politik geflisentlich und spielt es gerne runter, was dazu führt das viele deutsche Anwohner, so sie es können, wegziehen, was wieder dazu führt das dort noch mehr Osteuropäer in die frei werdenen Wohnungen ziehen und man sich so Ballungsräume für dieses "Klientel" schaft die fast unter sich sind und die so noch weniger dazu gezwungen sind sich an Regeln und Gesetze zu halten und sich zu integrieren.
> Trotz allem sollte man, weil es solche Fälle gibt, davon nicht auf alle schließen.
> Allerdings darf man solche Stadteile auch nicht ignorieren, wie es die Politik macht, in denen sich langsam aber sicher eine Paralellgeselschaft etabliert.


Ganz so schlimm ist es dort zum Glück noch nicht. Da gibt es in den westberliner Bezirken deutlich schlimmere Ecken.

@cryon1c

Das kann ja alles sein. Aber für mich ist das lediglich eine Ausrede. Besonders dann, wenn es zu Straftaten kommt. 

Traumatisiert zu sein, ist ja schön und gut. Aber wenn der nächste wieder mit der Idee um die Ecke kommt, eine Frau zu vergewaltigen, hat das für mich herzlichst wenig mit einem Trauma zu tun.
Das nicht jeder Asylant per se ein Vergewaltiger ist, ist klar. Aber die Taten häufen sich nun mal. Wenn die Leute dann mit dem Alkohol nicht klar kommen , sollte man ihnen das Konsumieren vielleicht schlichtweg verbieten.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (20. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Negern? Wow bist du peinlich. Woher hast du deine Zahlen? Von der NPD? Libanesen?


Was ist an "Negern" bitte so schlimm ?
Das ist nur ein anderes Wort für Schwarze, und wird schon immer verwendet (außer von politisch Korrekten).


Und selbst wenn nicht alle Asyl bekommen, abgeschoben werden sie dank den Gutmenschen die letztens erst wieder eine Abschiebung einer Roma-Familie verhindert haben eh nicht.


----------



## cryon1c (20. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Ganz so schlimm ist es dort zum Glück noch nicht. Da gibt es in den westberliner Bezirken deutlich schlimmere Ecken.
> 
> @cryon1c
> 
> ...



Wir haben keine Methoden um die Leute zu identifizieren die eventuell Streß machen könnten.
Und wir werden denen garantiert nix verbieten - weils auch nicht hilft. Genau wie Jugendliche unter 18, kommt hier praktisch jeder an Alk wenn er will z.B.
Die Taten häufen sich weil sich 0,nix um die Leute gekümmert wird - da müssen wir ansetzen. Aber das würde ja heißen, man müsste Arbeitskräfte einstellen die das machen - kostet ja GELD. Dann meckern unsere besorgten Bürger wieder - wir würden Unsummen rauspfeffern...


----------



## Captn (20. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Wir haben keine Methoden um die Leute zu identifizieren die eventuell Streß machen könnten.
> Und wir werden denen garantiert nix verbieten - weils auch nicht hilft. Genau wie Jugendliche unter 18, kommt hier praktisch jeder an Alk wenn er will z.B.
> Die Taten häufen sich weil sich 0,nix um die Leute gekümmert wird - da müssen wir ansetzen. Aber das würde ja heißen, man müsste Arbeitskräfte einstellen die das machen - kostet ja GELD. Dann meckern unsere besorgten Bürger wieder - wir würden Unsummen rauspfeffern...


Man müsste schon mal damit anfangen, die Leute zurückzuschicken, deren Antrag zurückgewiesen wurde. Das spart Kosten und schafft Platz für richtige Flüchtlinge, keine Schmarotzer.
Damit hast du auch das Geld, um dich, um die Leute zu kümmern.

Des Weiteren sollte mal endlich ein Gesetz verabschiedet werden, um die Einreise und Asylanträge besser zu steuern.


----------



## Leob12 (20. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> @cryon1c
> 
> Das kann ja alles sein. Aber für mich ist das lediglich eine Ausrede. Besonders dann, wenn es zu Straftaten kommt.
> 
> ...



Könnte man auch mit allen Deutschen machen die Alkoholprobleme haben. So etwas zu verbieten führt in die Beschaffungskriminalität. Aber wäre ja toll, dann kann man sie alle abschieben oder? Auf welcher Grundlage willst du es allen verbieten? Oder hast du ein neuartiges Verfahren entwickelt um die Menschen mit Problemen sofort herauszufiltern. Und wie willst du das kontrollieren?


----------



## aloha84 (20. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Wer verbreitet eigentlich immer das Gerücht, wir würden niemanden abschieben und zurück schicken?


----------



## Captn (20. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Könnte man auch mit allen Deutschen machen die Alkoholprobleme haben. So etwas zu verbieten führt in die Beschaffungskriminalität. Aber wäre ja toll, dann kann man sie alle abschieben oder? Auf welcher Grundlage willst du es allen verbieten? Oder hast du ein neuartiges Verfahren entwickelt um die Menschen mit Problemen sofort herauszufiltern. Und wie willst du das kontrollieren?


Das Problem ist doch, dass man ihnen Geld gibt, weil das Essen hier ja unmenschlich ist....
Ein Verbot wäre wohl etwas übertrieben.
Wenn man aber Essen statt Geld ausgibt, dämmt man das wohl eher ein.

@aloha

Ich behaupte nicht, dass dem so sei.
Aber es gibt genügend, die abgewiesen wurden und noch hier sind.
Ist das Zurückschicken nicht eh Aufgabe der Bundesländer und nicht der Ämter?


----------



## Leob12 (20. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Das Problem ist doch, dass man ihnen Geld gibt, weil das Essen hier ja unmenschlich und ist....
> Ein Verbot wäre wohl etwas übertrieben.
> Wenn man aber Essen statt Geld ausgibt, dämmt man das wohl eher ein.



Das Geld bekommen sie damit sie sich wenigstens irgendwas leisten können. 
Und wer sagt, das Essen wäre unmenschlich? Bitte hierfür ein paar Quellen, und da nicht nur 15 Leute die aus Protest gegen irgendwas nichts essen.


----------



## Amon (20. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Wer verbreitet eigentlich immer das Gerücht, wir würden niemanden abschieben und zurück schicken?


Das ist kein Gerücht. Alleine in NRW gibt es fast 50000 abgelehnte Asylanten die immer noch hier sind! Letzt wurden knapp 2700 abgeschoben. Ist wirklich ne riesige Zahl...


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Wer verbreitet eigentlich immer das Gerücht, wir würden niemanden abschieben und zurück schicken?



https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lampedusa_in_Hamburg

Seit 2 1/2 Jahren sind diese Männer offensichtlich illegal hier, da sie über den sicheren Drittstaat Italien eingreist sind.

Und sofern diese sogenannten "Flüchtlinge" nicht durch die Nordsee geschwommen sind, sind die alle illegal hier, wenn sie über sicherere Drittstaaten herkammen.

Preisfrage: Welches Nachbarland Deutschlands ist kein sicherer Drittstaat?


----------



## cryon1c (20. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Man müsste schon mal damit anfangen, die Leute zurückzuschicken, deren Antrag zurückgewiesen wurde. Das spart Kosten und schafft Platz für richtige Flüchtlinge, keine Schmarotzer.
> Damit hast du auch das Geld, um dich, um die Leute zu kümmern.
> 
> Des Weiteren sollte mal endlich ein Gesetz verabschiedet werden, um die Einreise und Asylanträge besser zu steuern.



Wir schieben die schon zurück wenn sie keinen Asyl hier kriegen.
Es wäre natürlich sinnvoll, die Bearbeitungsdauer auf 30Tage zu beschränken, für Härtefälle bis zu 100 Tage. 
Das würde wesentlich flotter vorangehen. Die Leute die hier bleiben dürfen, würden so viel schneller ihre Aufenthaltserlaubniss erhalten und könnten danach auch entsprechende Kurse usw bekommen, die für Leute die nur 1-3 Monate hier bleiben absolut sinnlos sind.


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Die Slowakeit hat (so wie andere osteuropäische Länder) zumindest einen guten Ansatz.

Slowakei lehnt muslimische Flüchtlinge ab - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Islam: Polen will nur christliche Flüchtlinge aufnehmen - DIE WELT

Flüchtlingspolitik: Ungarn will Flüchtlinge mit "islamischer Identität" möglichst sofort wieder abschieben

Nachmachen dringend erwünscht.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (20. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Amon schrieb:


> Das ist kein Gerücht. Alleine in NRW gibt es fast 50000 abgelehnte Asylanten die immer noch hier sind! Letzt wurden knapp 2700 abgeschoben. Ist wirklich ne riesige Zahl...


Es müssen mehr werden, damit auch die letzten in NRW bemerken, dass es so nicht funktioniert.


Leob12 schrieb:


> Das Geld bekommen sie damit sie sich wenigstens irgendwas leisten können.
> Und wer sagt, das Essen wäre unmenschlich? Bitte hierfür ein paar Quellen, und da nicht nur 15 Leute die aus Protest gegen irgendwas nichts essen.


Was sollen sie denn kaufen ? Sie kriegen eh alles gestellt und die Handys haben sie ja angeblich schon aus ihrer Heimat mitgebracht.


----------



## Amon (20. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Für die vom Balkan kann man das innerhalb von zwei Minuten erledigen indem man sie an der Grenze schon abweist.


----------



## Nightslaver (20. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Wir haben keine Methoden um die Leute zu identifizieren die eventuell Streß machen könnten.



Man muss aber halt so gut es geht im Vorfeld versuchen Leute die Ärger  machen könnten raus zu filtern und die wo man das evt. nicht feststellen  kann spätestens dann konsequent abschieben wen sie negativ auffallen.  Wer jemanden vergewaltigt, andere ausraubt, oder bestielt, mit Drogen  dealt, Körperverletzung begeht (egal ob gegen einen Deutschen  Staatsbürger oder gegen andere Flüchtlinge), oder etwas vergleichbares,  während sein Asylgesuch läuft gehört konsequent abgeschoben und sollte  auch nicht nochmal die Möglichkeit erhalten erneut in Deutschland einen  Asylantrag stellen zu können. Natürlich muss ihm seine Straftat aber  zweifelsfrei, wie bei jedem anderen auch nachgewiesen werden.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Und wir werden denen garantiert nix verbieten - weils auch nicht hilft. Genau wie Jugendliche unter 18, kommt hier praktisch jeder an Alk wenn er will z.B.



Das stimmt wohl, ein Verbot von Alkohol würde wohl nur dazu führen das dubiose Leute das Zeug schwarz an Flüchtlinge verkaufen und würde am Ende somit am Ende auch nichts bringen da man nicht die Möglichkeiten und Mittel hat sowas konsequent zu kontrolieren.




cryon1c schrieb:


> Die Taten häufen sich weil sich 0,nix um die Leute gekümmert wird - da müssen wir ansetzen. Aber das würde ja heißen, man müsste Arbeitskräfte einstellen die das machen - kostet ja GELD. Dann meckern unsere besorgten Bürger wieder - wir würden Unsummen rauspfeffern...



Es kostet ja auch eine Menge Geld und es wird viel Geld für Flüchtlinge ausgegeben. Alleine dieses Jahr, als man noch von 450.000 Asylanträgen ausgegangen ist, hat Deutschland 5 Mrd. Euro alleine für Flüchtlinge im Haushalt veranschlagt. Jetzt wo man die Zahlen auch 800.000 erwartete Asylanträge nach oben korrigiert hat werden wohl auch die Ausgaben von 5 Mrd. Euro nicht einzuhalten sein. Ich gehe davon aus das sie sich wohl mindestens auf 8 - 9 Mrd. Euro für 2015 belaufen werden.
Eine umfassende Betreuung wie du sie forderst würde die Kosten förmlich explodieren lassen und du würdest sehr schnell bei mindestens 15 Mrd. Euro landen, was alles andere als eine kleine Summe, mehr als mancher Bundesetat hat, ist die du irgendwie aufbringen musst und dreimal darfst du raten wer am Ende die Kosten für so eine Betreuung zahlen darf.


----------



## Amon (20. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Es müssen mehr werden, damit auch die letzten in NRW bemerken, dass es so nicht funktioniert.
> 
> Was sollen sie denn kaufen ? Sie kriegen eh alles gestellt und die Handys haben sie ja angeblich schon aus ihrer Heimat mitgebracht.


Vielleicht merken die es ja wenn wir hier demnächst weitere 170000 durch füttern müssen.


----------



## aloha84 (20. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> @aloha
> 
> Ich behaupte nicht, dass dem so sei.
> Aber es gibt genügend, die abgewiesen wurden und noch hier sind.
> Ist das Zurückschicken nicht eh Aufgabe der Bundesländer und nicht der Ämter?



Ich sage ja nicht das du das behauptest, aber das liest man hier halt alle 2 Seiten immer wieder.....und ich frage mich, warum?

Was meinst du jetzt mit zurückschicken?
Über den Asylantrag und/oder Abschiebung entscheidet das "BAMF" und das ist ein *Bundes*amt.
Die Abschiebung durchzuführen, also das Benachrichtigen der Betroffenen, Flug buchen etc. ist *Länder*sache --> welche die Aufgabe aber an die *Kommunalen* Ausländerbehörden weitergeben.
Das sind alles "Ämter".


----------



## Captn (20. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Ich sage ja nicht das du das behauptest, aber das liest man hier halt alle 2 Seiten immer wieder.....und ich frage mich, warum?
> 
> Was meinst du jetzt mit zurückschicken?
> Über den Asylantrag und/oder Abschiebung entscheidet das "BAMF" und das ist ein *Bundes*amt.
> ...


Okay danke, das hört sich ja doch alles recht wirr an .


----------



## Nightslaver (20. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Und wer sagt, das Essen wäre unmenschlich? Bitte hierfür ein paar Quellen, und da nicht nur 15 Leute die aus Protest gegen irgendwas nichts essen.



Bitte sehr, ist zumindest was ich dazu auf die schnelle gefunden habe:
1) Flüchtlingsprotest in Bayern: Zu Fuß gegen die Asylpolitik | ZEIT ONLINE
2) FlÃ¼chtlinge protestieren: â€žNimm Deinen MÃ¼ll zurÃ¼ckâ€œ | Bayern
3) Asylpolitik in Bayern: Kampf gegen Essenspakete - taz.de
4) https://rdl.de/beitrag/fl%C3%BCchtlinge-konstanz-protestieren-gegen-essensgutscheine


----------



## aloha84 (20. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Also hier gab es noch kein Aufstand wegen dem essen.....eher im Gegenteil.


----------



## Captn (20. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Also hier gab es noch kein Aufstand wegen dem essen.....eher im Gegenteil.


Das ist vermutlich auch abhängig von den Leuten, die das Fordern. Die einen freuen sich halt über jede Hilfe, die anderen können den Hals nicht vollbekommen....


----------



## cryon1c (20. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Es kostet ja auch eine Menge Geld und es wird viel Geld für Flüchtlinge ausgegeben. Alleine dieses Jahr, als man noch von 450.000 Asylanträgen ausgegangen ist, hat Deutschland 5 Mrd. Euro alleine für Flüchtlinge im Haushalt veranschlagt. Jetzt wo man die Zahlen auch 800.000 erwartete Asylanträge nach oben korrigiert hat werden wohl auch die Ausgaben von 5 Mrd. Euro nicht einzuhalten sein. Ich gehe davon aus das sie sich wohl mindestens auf 8 - 9 Mrd. Euro für 2015 belaufen werden.
> Eine umfassende Betreuung wie du sie forderst würde die Kosten förmlich explodieren lassen und du würdest sehr schnell bei mindestens 15 Mrd. Euro landen, was alles andere als eine kleine Summe, mehr als mancher Bundesetat hat, ist die du irgendwie aufbringen musst und dreimal darfst du raten wer am Ende die Kosten für so eine Betreuung zahlen darf.



Überleg aber mal wieviel Geld Polizeieinsätze verursachen und die Straftaten an sich. Es gibt so viele Faktoren die in die Berechnungen einfließen müssen, aber aktuell nicht bedacht werden. 
Auch unsere Polizei wird an jeder Stelle beschnitten, gekürzt und reduziert. Die haben einfach nicht mehr die "manpower" um steigende Kriminalität effektiv zu verhindern oder aufzuklären.
Und man sollte den Leuten endlich eine Arbeitserlaubniss ZUSAMMEN mit der Aufenthaltserlaubniss anbieten. Die müssen ja keine besonders anspruchsvollen Jobs erledigen, so was wie Erntehelfer oder Putztrupp - da können sie mitmachen. Da brauchen wir auch nicht die Jungs aus Polen die genau diesen Job erledigen, das Geld dann aber in Polen ausgeben. Nix gegen die Nachbarn hier, aber wir haben gesunde Arbeitskräfte die rumsitzen und nix dürfen. Nicht wenige von denen arbeiten schon schwarz oder rutschen in die Kriminalität.  So lange das so bleibt, werden die Kosten auch explodieren.

Ich sage ja nicht das wir keine Flüchtlinge mehr aufnehmen sollten - wer flieht, hat unsere Hilfe verdient. Aber sie können auch was nützlichen machen wenn sie hier bleiben dürfen.


----------



## Amon (20. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Diese "Flüchtlinge" haben hier nichts zu fordern! Basta!


----------



## cryon1c (20. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Amon schrieb:


> Diese "Flüchtlinge" haben hier nichts zu fordern! Basta!



Doch haben sie. Sie sind Menschen, genau so wie DU und ICH und sie haben die gleiche Behandlung verdient. Egal ob sie grün oder schwarz sind, ob sie jetzt vom Mars fliehen oder aus Afrika 
Dazu muss man bedenken - ihre Religion kann ihnen gewisse Dinge verbieten wie Schweinefleisch zu essen - das sollte man nicht übersehen.


----------



## Poulton (20. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Nicht integrierte Deutsche sollten auch nichts zu fordern haben.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (20. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Doch haben sie. Sie sind Menschen, genau so wie DU und ICH und sie haben die gleiche Behandlung verdient. Egal ob sie grün oder schwarz sind, ob sie jetzt vom Mars fliehen oder aus Afrika
> Dazu muss man bedenken - ihre Religion kann ihnen gewisse Dinge verbieten wie Schweinefleisch zu essen - das sollte man nicht übersehen.


Und deshalb sollten wir damit auch aufhören, weil sie fordern, dass sich alle nach ihrer Kultur zu richten haben ?!
Sie haben kein Recht hier etwas zu fordern ! Niemand hat sie gerufen !


----------



## Amon (20. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Poulton schrieb:


> Nicht integrierte Deutsche sollten auch nichts zu fordern haben.


Da würde mich jetzt mal interessieren was in deinen Augen ein nicht integrierter Deutscher ist. Jemand der nicht dem vorgeschriebenen Political correctness Mainstream Wahn folgt und sich der geforderten Meinung anpasst? Zu deinem Bedauern muss ich dir leider sagen dass in diesem Land (noch) die Demokratie herrscht obwohl die links grünen Fanatiker ja schon lange dabei sind diese unter dem Vorbehalt sie zu erhalten abzuschaffen.


----------



## shadie (20. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Überleg aber mal wieviel Geld Polizeieinsätze verursachen und die Straftaten an sich. Es gibt so viele Faktoren die in die Berechnungen einfließen müssen, aber aktuell nicht bedacht werden.
> Auch unsere Polizei wird an jeder Stelle beschnitten, gekürzt und reduziert. Die haben einfach nicht mehr die "manpower" um steigende Kriminalität effektiv zu verhindern oder aufzuklären.
> Und man sollte den Leuten endlich eine Arbeitserlaubniss ZUSAMMEN mit der Aufenthaltserlaubniss anbieten. Die müssen ja keine besonders anspruchsvollen Jobs erledigen, so was wie Erntehelfer oder Putztrupp - da können sie mitmachen. Da brauchen wir auch nicht die Jungs aus Polen die genau diesen Job erledigen, das Geld dann aber in Polen ausgeben. Nix gegen die Nachbarn hier, aber wir haben gesunde Arbeitskräfte die rumsitzen und nix dürfen. Nicht wenige von denen arbeiten schon schwarz oder rutschen in die Kriminalität.  So lange das so bleibt, werden die Kosten auch explodieren.
> 
> Ich sage ja nicht das wir keine Flüchtlinge mehr aufnehmen sollten - wer flieht, hat unsere Hilfe verdient. Aber sie können auch was nützlichen machen wenn sie hier bleiben dürfen.



Aha und du glaubst also dass Menschen welche sich für 5000-8000 € Tickets für Flüchtlingsschiffe leisten können, im Ernst sich mit einem Erntehelferjob begnügen?

Da glaube ich nicht dran!

Was mich auch aktuell etwas ärgert, die ganze "hart linke Fraktion" fordert ständig mehr Geld für die Flüchtlinge zu investieren.

Wo soll das geld denn herkommen?
Geldbäume habe ich in DE noch nicht gefunden, falls jemand einen hat bitte bei mir melden!


ich sehe in den nächsten jahren große Probleme.

Die Geburtenrate sinkt wegen der unattrakiven Unterstützung seitens des Staates in dem Bereich bereits seit Jahren.

Trotzdem haben wir viele "alte" Menschen, welche jetzt im Rentenalter sind.
Das bedeutet wir "wenigen" sollen für die "vielen" arbeiten gehen.
Wie soll das bitte noch weiter gut gehen?

Irgendwann haben wir alle ein Anrecht auf Rente wenn wir 80 sind, wer soll so lange arbeiten gehen können?
Oder vielleicht lassen sich die Jungs in der Politik ja mal einfallen, dass es einen einheitlichen Rentensatz gibt (außer für sich selbst natürlich, da gelten weiterhin die 4500 € nach 4 jahren Amtszeit / natürlich pro Monat unversteuert!)

Ich finde einfach dass viele nicht weiter denken als die nächsten 1-2 jahre und einfach mit Aussagen um sich schmeißen, welche die Zukunft in diesem Land massiv verändern "könnten".


----------



## Leob12 (20. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Bitte sehr, ist zumindest was ich dazu auf die schnelle gefunden habe:
> 1) Flüchtlingsprotest in Bayern: Zu Fuß gegen die Asylpolitik | ZEIT ONLINE
> 2) FlÃ¼chtlinge protestieren: â€žNimm Deinen MÃ¼ll zurÃ¼ckâ€œ | Bayern
> 3) Asylpolitik in Bayern: Kampf gegen Essenspakete - taz.de
> 4) https://rdl.de/beitrag/fl%C3%BCchtlinge-konstanz-protestieren-gegen-essensgutscheine



Du bist der einzige der hier irgendwelche Quellen liefert, diejenigen die man darum fragt, ignorieren das anscheinend gekonnt  
Der erste Link: Hier wird nicht gegen das Essen an sich protestiert, sondern für eine Möglichkeit, selbst einkaufen zu gehen. Ist das absolut verwerflich? Außerdem ging es auch darum, das sie nicht mehr in überfüllten Heimen untergebracht werden. Allerdings haben sie doch friedlich protestiert, oder nicht? 
Der zweite Link: Die Überschrift kommt nicht etwa von einem Flüchtling, sondern von einem Deutschen. Außerdem sind es symbolische Müllbeutel. Ein Flüchtling sehe das Einkaufen im Supermarkt als einen Schritt zur Integration. ist das völlig falsch oder unsinnig? 
Der dritte Link: Flüchtlinge wollen ihr Essen selbst kaufen, wie es Flüchtlinge in anderen Bundesländern auch dürfen. Wirklich verwerflich oder. 
Der vierte Link: Man protestiert gegen Essensgutscheine, da, falls man um weniger als 15€ (soviel ist der Gutschein wert), einkauft, man maximal nur einen Euro Restgeld bekommt. Der restliche Wert verfällt. 

So, alle Links betreffen Bayern, also kann man deswegen schon gar nicht auf alle Flüchtlinge schließen. Die Links sind teilweise schon recht als, der der TAZ ist von 2010, also beschreibt das auch nicht so ganz die derzeitige Situation. 
Und was ist da jetzt so schlimm? Wo wird das von Unmenschlichkeit gesprochen von Seiten der Flüchtlinge wie es von dem Forennutzer behauptet wurde? 

Ich hab grad ein kleines Deja vú 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...ings-und-asylproblematik-104.html#post7619848



shadie schrieb:


> Aha und du glaubst also dass Menschen welche sich für 5000-8000 € Tickets für Flüchtlingsschiffe leisten können, im Ernst sich mit einem Erntehelferjob begnügen?
> Da glaube ich nicht dran!



Glauben heißt nichts wissen  Also spar dir deine Vorurteile mal und bleib sachlich.


----------



## Poulton (20. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



shadie schrieb:


> Aha und du glaubst also dass Menschen welche sich für 5000-8000 € Tickets für Flüchtlingsschiffe leisten können, im Ernst sich mit einem Erntehelferjob begnügen?


Wer sagt eigentlich das die das Geld vor Ort gleich bezahlen? Die ganze Flüchtlingsproblematik geht auch mit in den Bereich Organisierte Kriminalität und Menschenhandel. Die lassen die Leute entweder hierzulande für sich arbeiten oder, wenn sie eine Arbeitserlaubnis und Arbeit haben, treiben sie bei denen Geld ein bzw. lassen die in einem Bereich arbeiten, der Deutschland den Ruf des "Puffs Europas" eingebracht hat. Wer da auf einmal nicht mehr zahlen oder für die arbeiten will, der kann damit rechnen, das ihm und bei seiner Familie und/oder Verwandten zuhause die Möbel "zurechtgerückt" werden.



Amon schrieb:


> Political correctness





> Mainstream





> geforderten Meinung





> links grünen


Bingo! Erste Reihe voll.


----------



## shadie (20. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Glauben heißt nichts wissen  Also spar dir deine Vorurteile mal und bleib sachlich.



Aha und zu *glauben*, dass alle Flüchtlinge gerne Erntehelfer oder Reinigungskräfte wären ist kein Vorurteil?

Das ist ja seeehr interessant.

Und was ist an der Aussage, dass eine Fahrt 5000-8000 € kostet bitte nicht sachlich?
Das sind Tatsachen.

Wer das ganze finanziert wird man natürlich nicht raus finden können.
Aber wenn es sich dabei um "Menschenhandel" dreht, würden wir das ganze ja sogar noch unterstützen wenn wir die Leute arbeiten lassen.

Das ist doch mal eine Schlagzeile:

" Deutschland unterstützt mit Flüchtlingsarbeit aktiv Menschenhandel"

Könnte so 1:1 in der Bild stehen


----------



## Leob12 (20. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



shadie schrieb:


> Aha und zu *glauben*, dass alle Flüchtlinge gerne Erntehelfer oder Reinigungskräfte wären ist kein Vorurteil?
> 
> Das ist ja seeehr interessant.


außer dir hat keiner dieses Wort benutzt  schon blöd was?


----------



## Nightslaver (20. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Du bist der einzige der hier irgendwelche Quellen liefert, diejenigen die man darum fragt, ignorieren das anscheinend gekonnt



Zuerst einmal will ich sagen das ich nur nach Belegen für die Behauptung gesucht habe, die von mir verlinkten Artikel sind keine explizite Wertung von mir zu dem Thema. Ich wollte einfach weil du nach Belegen dafür gefragt hast mal schauen was es dazu gibt. 

Weiterhin kann man wohl nicht nur von der Seite Kontra Flüchtlinge sagen das es so wäre. Auf der Gegenseite sieht es oft nicht wesentlich besser aus, beide nehmen sich da also wenig.  Das macht es meist auch recht schwierig hier zu diskutieren, weil eigentlich wird inzwischen seit, 40 Seiten?, nichts weiter getan als sich gegenseitig Phrasen und Meinungen an den Kopf zu werfen und dazu auch noch die immer gleichen...

Ich finde es gehört zu einer Diskusion dazu auch mal Quellen zu nennen auf die man sich bezieht und das möglichst immer wen man es kann, wie will man sonst über die Stichhaftigkeit eines Arguments disktuieren oder nicht?
Meinungen sind ja schön und gut und gehören sicher auch in eine Diskusion, aber einer Meinung kann man im Grunde entweder nur zustimmen, oder sie ablehnen, vieleicht sie auch noch teilweise sinnvoll finden, aber mit einer Meinung oder auch einem persöhnlichen Eindruck lässt sich halt kein stichhaltiges Bild über seine Situation zeichnen und auch nichts belegen.
 Die eine Seite behauptet zuviele kriminelle Flüchtlinge, die andere Seite sagt alles Einzelfälle aber keine von beiden Seiten kann ihre Argumentation mal mit irgendwelchen stichhaltigen Quellen belegen, im Grunde also prügeln beide Seite auf einen Punkt ein den keiner von beiden belegen kann und drehen sich über unzählige dutzend Seiten im Kreis, ohne das man  mal zu einer Einsicht kommen würde... 



Leob12 schrieb:


> Der erste Link: Hier wird nicht gegen das Essen an sich protestiert, sondern für eine Möglichkeit, selbst einkaufen zu gehen. Ist das absolut verwerflich? Außerdem ging es auch darum, das sie nicht mehr in überfüllten Heimen untergebracht werden. Allerdings haben sie doch friedlich protestiert, oder nicht?



Selber einkaufen ist natürlich immer am schönsten weil man in der Regel das einkaufen kann wonach einem ist, aber man kann als Asylantragssteller wohl kaum erwarten und verlangen sofort Geld in die Hand gedrückt zu bekommen und losmaschieren zu dürfen. Es gibt sicher genug Flüchtlinge, Stichwort "Sozialtourismus" vom Balkan, die mit dem Geld was anderes vorhätten als davon das zuessen einkaufen zu gehen was sie möchten. Man muss auch mal damit leben können das eine Zeit lang vorgesetzt zu bekommen was man essen soll. Beim Bund, als Schüler,in einer Firma mit eigener Kantine, ect. kann ich mir auch nicht immer aussuchen wonach mir grade beim Essen der Sinn steht. 
Unterbringung und Friedlichkeit der Proteste waren doch jetzt nicht Kern der ursprünglichen Frage?



Leob12 schrieb:


> Der zweite Link: Die Überschrift kommt nicht etwa von einem Flüchtling, sondern von einem Deutschen. Außerdem sind es symbolische Müllbeutel. Ein Flüchtling sehe das Einkaufen im Supermarkt als einen Schritt zur Integration. ist das völlig falsch oder unsinnig?



Ob das nun symbolische Müllbeutel sind oder da würde das echte Essen liegen, man beschwert sich über das was man bekommt, darum ging es doch? Und einkaufen als Teil der Integration zu betrachten, mMn. eine sehr gewagte Aussage. Wen du als Tourist in Polen, Italien, Frankreich, ect. in einen Supermarkt gehst und dir dort was kaufst integriest du dich damit schon in die jeweilige Gesellschaft? Somal die Interaktion mit dem Personal dort sich in 99% der Fälle wohl auf das rausgeben das geforderten Betrags und die Rücknahme des Wechselgeldes beschränkt und man um in einem Supermarkt einkaufen zu können in der Regel nicht mal 1 Wort der entsprechenden Sprache sprechen können muss. Ich sehe da nicht wo die Integration stattfinden täte. Rest siehe einen Quote weiter oben. 



Leob12 schrieb:


> Der dritte Link: Flüchtlinge wollen ihr Essen selbst kaufen, wie es Flüchtlinge in anderen Bundesländern auch dürfen. Wirklich verwerflich oder.



Keine Ahnung wie es in anderen Bundesländern ist, hast du eine Quelle dafür das Flüchtlinge in anderen Bundesländern selbst ab Tag 1 einkaufen gehen können?



Leob12 schrieb:


> Der vierte Link: Man protestiert gegen Essensgutscheine, da, falls man um weniger als 15€ (soviel ist der Gutschein wert), einkauft, man maximal nur einen Euro Restgeld bekommt. Der restliche Wert verfällt.



Was aber keine Beanchteiligung ist, einem ALG II Empfänger der mit Lebensmittelgutschein einkaufen muss geht es da nicht anders. Warum sollte man bei einem Flüchtling also einen anderen Maßstab ansetzen?
Mit den Lebensmittelmarken hat er doch zumindest die Möglichkeit sich das zu kaufen was er essen möchte, das man nicht mehr Wechselgeld zurück bekommt dürfte klar sein und ist auch richtig, schließlich dient die Geldwerte Marke einem bestimmten Zweck und soll das Geld keinem anderen zugeführt werden. So eine Marke wäre aber zumindest meiner Meinung nach eine adequate Lösung für die Forderung der Flüchtlinge sich das zu Essen kaufen zu können was sie wollen, ohne das man die Befürchtung haben müsste das Geld würde einem anderen Zweck zugeführt.



Leob12 schrieb:


> So, alle Links betreffen Bayern, also kann man deswegen schon gar nicht auf alle Flüchtlinge schließen. Die Links sind teilweise schon recht als, der der TAZ ist von 2010, also beschreibt das auch nicht so ganz die derzeitige Situation.
> Und was ist da jetzt so schlimm? Wo wird das von Unmenschlichkeit gesprochen von Seiten der Flüchtlinge wie es von dem Forennutzer behauptet wurde?



Ich habe auch nirgendwo gesagt das man darauf auf alle Flüchtlinge schließen kann. Ich habe lediglich Belege dafür geliefert das es solche Fälle gibt und da anscheinend einige hundert dagegen protestieren man wohl in dem Fall nicht nur von den oft als Argument gebrachten "Einzelfällen" sprechen kann.


----------



## shadie (20. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Leob12 schrieb:


> außer dir hat keiner dieses Wort benutzt  schon blöd was?



Jetzt werden wir aber kleinlich oder?

Also glaubt cryon1c also nicht daran, dass jeder Flüchtling gerne aufm Feld arbeiten will?

Warum schreibt er es dann wenn er nicht dran glaubt?

Das verstehe ich nicht!


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Du bist der einzige der hier irgendwelche Quellen liefert, diejenigen die man darum fragt, ignorieren das anscheinend gekonnt



Sagte der User der ohne Quellenangabe behauptet, in Schweden wäre es auch Vergewaltigung, wenn den Frauen der Sex nicht gefällt. Und nachdem ich dich mit Quellen korrigiert habe, hast du das ignoriert.

Aber immer schön mit Steinen auf andere werfen, ne?



aloha84 schrieb:


> Ich sage ja nicht das du das behauptest, aber das liest man hier halt alle 2 Seiten immer wieder.....und ich frage mich, warum?
> 
> Was meinst du jetzt mit zurückschicken?
> Über den Asylantrag und/oder Abschiebung entscheidet das "BAMF" und das ist ein *Bundes*amt.
> ...



Du hattest doch gefragt, wo Leute nicht abgeschoben werden. Ich habe dir das anhand der Lampedusa Gruppe in Hamburg gezeigt.

Ferner habe ich festgestellt, das keiner der sogenannten "Flüchtlinge" sich in Deutschland legal aufhält, weil sie über sichere Drittstaaten kommen.

Nachdem ich deine Frage beantwortet habe, würde ich es schön finden, wenn du jetzt auch meine Frage beantworten würdest. Welches Nachbarland Deutschlands ist kein sicherer Drittstaat?


----------



## Captn (20. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ich hätte gerne Quellen geliefert. Das hätte aber länger gedauert, als Nightslaver geantwortet hat . Datenvolumen FTW.


----------



## cryon1c (20. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



shadie schrieb:


> Aha und du glaubst also dass Menschen welche sich für 5000-8000 € Tickets für Flüchtlingsschiffe leisten können, im Ernst sich mit einem Erntehelferjob begnügen?
> 
> Da glaube ich nicht dran!
> 
> ...



Müssen die wohl. Da sie hier die Sprache nicht oder nur in Bruchstücken beherrschen, keine oder unzureichende Qualifizierung für gut bezahlte Berufe mitbringen usw, müssen sie das machen was sie halt machen können. Und das sind nun mal die dreckigen, schlecht bezahlten und anstrengenden Jobs. 
Glaub mir in jedem anderen Land musst du das auch wenn du was zu fressen auf dem Tisch haben willst und auch mal eine alte Rostlaube fahren willst. Geh mal nach Russland, USA oder Japan und mach dich da breit. Mal sehen wie lange du überlebst ohne einen Job 
Nur weil Deutschland der Meinung ist, die Leute gar nicht arbeiten zu lassen, selbst wenn sie wollen, ausgebildet sind und die Sprache gelernt haben - das ist dämlich. 
Wir zwingen hier unsere eigenen Leute mit 1€-Jobs usw dazu, aber die gesunden, jungen Männer gammeln rum weil sie nicht legal arbeiten dürfen - da läuft doch was schief.
Ich bin selbst einer aus dem linken Lager, der mehr Geld für die Flüchtlinge fordert. Heißt aber nicht das sie das Geld nicht danach erwirtschaften können, zumal wir hier offene Stellen haben die besetzt werden können. 
Genau das würde auch das Problem mit dem überaltern der Bevölkerung lösen oder zumindest erleichtern - denn die meisten Flüchtlinge sind noch recht jung, es kommen keine Rentner - sie würden die Tour nicht überleben. 

Wir denken schon an das Land, genau deswegen werden auch Lösungen vorgeschlagen die genau da ansetzen wo wir aktuell Probleme haben.


----------



## CPFUUU (20. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Nur weil Deutschland der Meinung ist, die Leute gar nicht arbeiten zu lassen, selbst wenn sie wollen, ausgebildet sind und die Sprache gelernt haben - das ist dämlich.



Die Flüchtlinge sind in Wahrheit gut ausgebildet, aber dürfen nicht arbeiten. Ist wohl wieder so ein Propaganda Mythos der gesponnen wird, um die Bevölkerung zu beruhigen. 
Selbst wenn das auf 1/3 zutreffen würde, hätten wir immer noch 2/3 die hier keine Funktion haben.

Selbst um den Teil der Fähigen in Jobs zu bringen, müsste sich Deutschland ordentlich zum Kapitalismus reformieren um mehr Jobs zu ermöglichen. Ohne massiven Staatsabbau und Gewerkschaftsverbot wird das sonst nichts.


----------



## cryon1c (20. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Die Flüchtlinge sind in Wahrheit gut ausgebildet, aber dürfen nicht arbeiten. Ist wohl wieder so ein Propaganda Mythos der gesponnen wird, um die Bevölkerung zu beruhigen.
> Selbst wenn das auf 1/3 zutreffen würde, hätten wir immer noch 2/3 die hier keine Funktion haben.
> 
> Selbst um den Teil der Fähigen in Jobs zu bringen, müsste sich Deutschland ordentlich zum Kapitalismus reformieren um mehr Jobs zu ermöglichen. Ohne massiven Staatsabbau und Gewerkschaftsverbot wird das sonst nichts.



Ganz einfach, jeder Flüchtling der hier eine Aufenthaltserlaubniss hat und arbeiten geht, würde Geld bringen anstatt Geld kosten. 
Damit würde sich also nach deiner Rechnung 1/3 von denen selbst finanzieren. Nehmen wir noch den schlimmsten Fall wo fast das gesamte Geld ins Ausland geht für Familien etc. Es würde immer noch etwas hier hängen bleiben.  
Und nix mit Gewerkschaftsverbot usw. Diese werden sowieso schon ausgehebelt wo es nur geht. Wir haben offene Stellen - nicht genug für alle, aber genug um zumindest einen Teil der Flüchtlinge zu beschäftigen.
Übrigens schaffen die Flüchtlinge selbst auch einiges an Arbeitsplätzen, denn sie müssen auch Waren und Dienstleistungen in Anspruch nehmen. Dazu kommen hochbezahlte Jobs wie Dolmetscher, Anwälte und Berater die sich um den ganzen Kram kümmern müssen weil die Leute aus dem Ausland hier gegen eine Wand aus ungebildeten Bürokraten im aufgeblähten Ämtern rennen...


----------



## Amon (20. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Wird die Politik jetzt auch langsam Wach oder ist das wieder nur Ablenkung?

Flüchtlinge: Thomas de Maizière findet 800.000 Asylbewerber "zu viel" - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Nightslaver (20. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Amon schrieb:


> Wird die Politik jetzt auch langsam Wach oder ist das wieder nur Ablenkung?
> 
> Flüchtlinge: Thomas de Maizière findet 800.000 Asylbewerber "zu viel" - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Natürlich kann Deutschland das nicht. Im Schnitt dauert die Bearbeitung eines Asylantrags 6 Monate, also ein halbes Jahr und selbst dann werden noch nicht alle Flüchtlinge abgeschoben und dauert es in der Regel 1 - 1 1/2 Jahre bis ein Flüchtling abgearbeitet und abgeschoben wurde sofern er keine Aufentaltserlaubnis bekommt.
Entsprechend steigt die Zahl der Flüchtlinge konstant an, weil man es nicht schaft die Leute so schnell abzuarbeiten wie neue ankommen.
Das führt dazu das die Kosten stettig mit der Zahl an Flüchtlingen steigt. Auf lange Sicht kann auch ein Land wie Deutschland soetwas nicht bewältigen.


----------



## CPFUUU (20. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, jeder Flüchtling der hier eine Aufenthaltserlaubniss hat und arbeiten geht, würde Geld bringen anstatt Geld kosten.
> Damit würde sich also nach deiner Rechnung 1/3 von denen selbst finanzieren. Nehmen wir noch den schlimmsten Fall wo fast das gesamte Geld ins Ausland geht für Familien etc. Es würde immer noch etwas hier hängen bleiben.
> Und nix mit Gewerkschaftsverbot usw. Diese werden sowieso schon ausgehebelt wo es nur geht. Wir haben offene Stellen - nicht genug für alle, aber genug um zumindest einen Teil der Flüchtlinge zu beschäftigen.
> Übrigens schaffen die Flüchtlinge selbst auch einiges an Arbeitsplätzen, denn sie müssen auch Waren und Dienstleistungen in Anspruch nehmen. Dazu kommen hochbezahlte Jobs wie Dolmetscher, Anwälte und Berater die sich um den ganzen Kram kümmern müssen weil die Leute aus dem Ausland hier gegen eine Wand aus ungebildeten Bürokraten im aufgeblähten Ämtern rennen...



Du vergisst bei der ganzen Sache, dass ein investitionsfreudiges Klima herrschen muss um hochwertige Arbeitsplätze zu schaffen. Dieses haben wir hier Momentan eben nicht aufgrund von Staat und Gewerkschaften.
Gewerkschaften wollen ständig die Löhne nach oben treiben, ganz egal was. Das erhöht die Eintrittsbarrieren für neue Arbeitnehmer und Investoren. Gewerkschaftliche Lohntreiberei ist auch ein Grund für die schleichende Inflation
über die sich immer alle wundern. Über die Zentralbank verwässert der Staat jedes Jahr die Reallöhne wieder ein wenig, damit die d. Wirtschaft nicht zu unproduktiv wird.

Trotzdem bleibt das Problem das sich ein Großteil der Flüchtlinge hier nicht einbringen können. Die müssen wieder weg, von mir aus können die deutschen Staatsbeamten auch gleich mit 
Die Steuerlasten für den freien Markt, Regulierungen etc. sind hier einfach lächerlich hoch. Dazu noch die Überalterung, bis 2030 ist man bei knapp 60 Jahren im Durchschnitt.

Ohne radikale Änderungen wird sich das ganze zu einer Handfesten Krise zuspitzen. Ich sehe leider kein Potential in der Bevölkerung wirklich was ändern zu wollen.
Keiner der hier lesenden sollte noch auf eine Rente vom Staat hoffen, so realistisch muss man sein.


----------



## Threshold (20. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Amon schrieb:


> Wird die Politik jetzt auch langsam Wach oder ist das wieder nur Ablenkung?
> 
> Flüchtlinge: Thomas de Maizière findet 800.000 Asylbewerber "zu viel" - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Reine Ablenkung.
Er schwafelt, damit keiner auf Merkel draufhaut, weil deren Griechenland Politik gescheitert ist.



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Du vergisst bei der ganzen Sache, dass ein investitionsfreudiges Klima herrschen muss um hochwertige Arbeitsplätze zu schaffen. Dieses haben wir hier Momentan eben nicht aufgrund von Staat und Gewerkschaften.
> Gewerkschaften wollen ständig die Löhne nach oben treiben, ganz egal was. Das erhöht die Eintrittsbarrieren für neue Arbeitnehmer und Investoren. Gewerkschaftliche Lohntreiberei ist auch ein Grund für die schleichende Inflation
> über die sich immer alle wundern. Über die Zentralbank verwässert der Staat jedes Jahr die Reallöhne wieder ein wenig, damit die d. Wirtschaft nicht zu unproduktiv wird.



Ach so. Die großen Unternehmen machen Rekordgewinne nach Rekordgewinne und du findest es erschreckend, wenn die Arbeitnehmer einen Anteil davon haben wollen?


----------



## Amon (20. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Nicht nur die Griechenland Politik...


----------



## CPFUUU (20. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ach so. Die großen Unternehmen machen Rekordgewinne nach Rekordgewinne und du findest es erschreckend, wenn die Arbeitnehmer einen Anteil davon haben wollen?



Schon mal was vom Angebot - Nachfrage Prinzip gehört ? Danach werden Löhne ausgehandelt und nicht über Erpresser Vereine. Das Ergebnis zügelloser Gewerkschaftswut kannst du in Detroit bestaunen.
Zeig mir mal die die Unternehmen mit Rekordgewinnen, bei denen kauf ich dann Aktien. Werden aber eh nur wieder die "wahnsinnigen" 1-2% Gewinn sein.


----------



## Amon (20. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Seit 40 Jahren sind die Löhne nicht gestiegen, dann noch der beschiss mit dem Euro und du forderst hier die Abschaffung der Gewerkschaften. Lass mich raten, du bist so ein verkackter Kommunist. Am besten für das eigene Volk keine Arbeit mehr und alle "Flüchtlinge" für Hungerlöhne arbeiten lassen.


----------



## Nightslaver (20. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Amon schrieb:


> Seit 40 Jahren sind die Löhne nicht gestiegen, dann noch der beschiss mit dem Euro und du forderst hier die Abschaffung der Gewerkschaften. Lass mich raten, du bist so ein verkackter Kommunist. Am besten für das eigene Volk keine Arbeit mehr und alle "Flüchtlinge" für Hungerlöhne arbeiten lassen.



Äh ja, was hat seine neo-liberal kaptialistische Haltung jetzt mit Kommunismus zu tun? 
Wen dann müsste man ihm vorwerfen das er ein Kapitalist ist der auch an die Märchen vom ewigen Wachstum und Kosum glaubt, weil genau das sind seine Forderungen von der Abschaffung von Gewerkschaften, ect. erz-kapitalistisch...


----------



## Poulton (20. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Schon mal was vom Angebot - Nachfrage Prinzip  gehört ? Danach werden Löhne ausgehandelt und nicht über Erpresser  Vereine.


Ist ja auch skandalös das Arbeitnehmer sich organisieren, weil sie dann besser Löhne und Arbeitsbedingungen aushandeln können. Aber hauptsache wieder fleißig nach oben kuschen, nach unten treten und immer fleißig auf Minderheiten und die Lügenkresse schimpfen. 

Wie war das doch gleich: _Ein Vertreter der "reichsten Zehntel, ein "Normalverdiener", ein ALG2-Empfänger und ein Asylant  sitzen an einem Tisch. Auf dem Tisch liegen 12 Kekse. Der Vertreter der reichsten Zehntel nimmt sich elf davon und sagt zum Normalverdiener: "Pass auf, die beiden anderen wollen dir deinen Keks wegnehmen!"_


----------



## CPFUUU (20. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Amon schrieb:


> Seit 40 Jahren sind die Löhne nicht gestiegen, dann noch der beschiss mit dem Euro und du forderst hier die Abschaffung der Gewerkschaften. Lass mich raten, du bist so ein verkackter Kommunist. Am besten für das eigene Volk keine Arbeit mehr und alle "Flüchtlinge" für Hungerlöhne arbeiten lassen.



Ich musste wirklich kurz lachen 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Äh ja, was hat seine neo-liberal kaptialistische Haltung jetzt mit Kommunismus zu tun?
> Wen dann müsste man ihm vorwerfen das er ein Kapitalist ist der auch an die Märchen vom ewigen Wachstum und Kosum glaubt, weil genau das sind seine Forderungen von der Abschaffung von Gewerkschaften, ect. erz-kapitalistisch...



Wann stoppt das Wachstum ? Glaubst du es ist so eine Art Naturgesetz, eine Obergrenze wie die Lichtgeschwindigkeit oder so ? Muss jetzt schon über die Antwort schmunzeln.



Poulton schrieb:


> Ist ja auch skandalös das Arbeitnehmer sich organisieren, weil sie dann besser Löhne und Arbeitsbedingungen aushandeln können. Aber hauptsache wieder fleißig nach oben kuschen, nach unten treten und immer fleißig auf Minderheiten und die Lügenkresse schimpfen.



Komisch das die Leute sich nicht gegen die stellen die ihnen locker 60% ihres Lohnes abnehmen. Ob das was damit zu tun hat das diese die ganzen Waffen haben  ?


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (20. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> ...


Antrag ungleich Zusage.


----------



## Nightslaver (20. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Wann stoppt das Wachstum ? Glaubst du es ist so eine Art Naturgesetz, eine Obergrenze wie die Lichtgeschwindigkeit oder so ? Muss jetzt schon über die Antwort schmunzeln.



Darauf wirst du von mir in dem Thread keine Antwort bekommen das es nichts mit dem Thema zu tun hat und eine angemessene Diskusion über so ein komplexes Thema wie Wirtschafts- und Marktwachstum hier in diesem Thread den Rahmen endgültig sprengen würde.
Sofern du also über dieses Thema reden willst wirst du wohl einen neuen Thread aufmachen müssen. 



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Antrag ungleich Zusage.



Soll uns jetzt was sagen? Ich habe nirgends geschrieben das der Antrag einer Zusage entspricht. Trotzdem bleibt ein Antragssteller bis zur Entscheidung in Deutschland was im Schnitt 6 Monate bis 1 1/2 Jahre sind.


----------



## CPFUUU (20. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Darauf wirst du von mir in dem Thread keine Antwort bekommen das es nichts mit dem Thema zu tun hat und eine angemessene Diskusion über so ein komplexes Thema wie Wirtschafts- und Marktwachstum hier in diesem Thread den Rahmen endgültig sprengen würde.



Das werte ich mal als keine Argumente vorhanden.


----------



## Amon (20. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Weil das hier am Thema vorbei geht unterstellst du ihm dass er keine Argumente hat? Mach einen Thread zu dem Thema auf und dann wird er dir sicherlich zeigen ob er Argumente hat oder nicht. Das Angebot wurde ja schon gemacht.


----------



## aloha84 (20. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Das werte ich mal als keine Argumente vorhanden.



Ne, das heißt einfach  --> falscher thread.
Mach einen auf, und dann kann man dort bis zum Umfallen diskutieren.
Es gibt hier bestimmt jemanden der sich mit BVWL, Wirtschaftskennzahlen, Wirtschafstheorie auskennt, weil er es vielleicht mal lernen musste.


----------



## CPFUUU (20. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Amon schrieb:


> Weil das hier am Thema vorbei geht unterstellst du ihm dass er keine Argumente hat? Mach einen Thread zu dem Thema auf und dann wird er dir sicherlich zeigen ob er Argumente hat oder nicht. Das Angebot wurde ja schon gemacht.





aloha84 schrieb:


> Ne, das heißt einfach  --> falscher thread.
> Mach einen auf, und dann kann man dort bis zum Umfallen diskutieren.
> Es gibt hier bestimmt jemanden der sich mit BVWL, Wirtschaftskennzahlen, Wirtschafstheorie auskennt, weil er es vielleicht mal lernen musste.



Ich will keine endlosen fruchtlosen Diskussionen mit Leuten führen, die meinen zu wissen das unter keinen Umständen dauerhaftes Wachstum möglich ist. Einmal kurz über deren Kommentare lachen reicht mir gelegentlich.
Wahrscheinlich wäre es wieder was mit dem Zins oder begrenzten Rohstoffen gewesen.

Genauso wie mir bis heute keiner ein Super Profit Unternehmen zeigen konnte, also dauerhaft Profite über 5%.


----------



## aloha84 (20. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Der thread ist aber nicht dazu da dich zu belustigen.

//Mal davon ab das mein ehemaliger BVWL-Lehrer vielleicht auch über deine Ansichten gelacht hätte.


----------



## CPFUUU (20. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Der thread ist aber nicht dazu da dich zu belustigen.
> 
> //Mal davon ab das mein ehemaliger BVWL-Lehrer vielleicht auch über deine Ansichten gelacht hätte.



Ja über so ulkige Ansichten wie hohe Löhne verursachen Arbeitslosigkeit. Der hätte bestimmt gelacht der ahnungslose staatsangestellte Depp.


----------



## aloha84 (20. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Sag mal bist du 6 Jahre alt oder so?
Wir haben dir gesagt, dass einfach der thread nicht passt, da brauchst du nicht pampig werden.
Mach was Eigenes auf, und dann kannst du da über Keynesianismus, Harrod Domar Modell oder von mir aus auch über das Kapital von Marx schwadronieren.


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Justizbehörde: Wegen Personalmangels! Verurteilte Hamburger Totschläger aus der Haft entlassen | Nachrichten*- Hamburger Morgenpost

Wieder ein doppelter Skandal. Zu einem wurden diese Mörder nur für Totschlag verurteilt, und dann werden sie trotz Fluchtgefahr entlassen.

Aber "Fachkräfte" bekommen natürlich den Fachkräftebonus vor Gericht. Freuen wir uns auf 800.000 weitere "Fachkräfte".

Flüchtlingskrise: Mazedonien schickt Soldaten an griechische Grenze - DIE WELT

Immer mehr Länder erkennen die Notwendigkeit die Grenzen zu schützen. Wann ist es in Deutschland soweit?


----------



## aloha84 (20. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Noch sind das Einzelfälle, aber was erwartet man denn, wenn die Justiz über Jahre zusammengespart wurde, aber komplett "neue" Rechtsgebiete (ALGII Fälle) aufgebaut werden, die alles verstopfen.
Um mal eine Zahl zu nennen, ein befreundeter Richter hat im Monat 300 Fälle abzuarbeiten.
Dabei ist das Problem eigentlich einfach zu lösen......mehr Leute einstellen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Aber das Geld wird doch für die ganzen "Flüchtlinge" gebraucht...


----------



## Poulton (20. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wieder ein doppelter Skandal. Zu einem wurden diese Mörder nur für Totschlag verurteilt, und dann werden sie trotz Fluchtgefahr entlassen.


...und du kennst natürlich alle Tatumstände welche zu der Verurteilung wegen Totschlags statt Mord geführt haben? Zumal die Entlassung wenig mit irgendeinem Bonus zu tun hat, sondern rein finanzielle Gründe, wie auch im Artikel erwähnt:


> Für Marc Wenske, Vorstandsmitglied des "Hamburgischen Richtervereins",  ist das Verschwinden der Verurteilten direkt auf die chaotischen  Zustände in der Justizbehörde zurückzuführen: *Die erfolgten Entlassungen  seien "in erster Linie die Folgen von Einsparungen und schlechter  Personalausstattung."* Dabei ist das Problem nicht nur, dass die beiden  Deutschtürken nun untergetaucht sind: Wenn der Staat es "nicht schafft,  eine effektive Strafverfolgung zu gewährleisten, wird das Vertrauen der  Bürger in den Rechtsstaat nachhaltig erschüttert", sagte Wenske der  "Welt am Sonntag".





Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Aber das Geld wird doch für die ganzen "Flüchtlinge" gebraucht...


Nur das es sich in dem Fall nicht um Flüchtlinge handelt, sondern, wenn  ich es richtig gelesen habe, um Personen die hier geboren wurde. Und das  es vorallem in Großstädten teils große Probleme mit Organisierter  Kriminalität gibt, ist ein uralter Hut. Auch das man zur Bekämpfung dieser mehr finanzielle Mittel und mehr Leute braucht.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Aber das Geld wird doch für die ganzen "Flüchtlinge" gebraucht...


Nein, für die Elbphilharmonie. 


--------
HÃ¤lfte der rassistischen Gewalttaten in Ostdeutschland - Politik - SÃ¼ddeutsche.de
Tröglitz leider kein Einzelfall: So viele Flüchtlingsheime brannten in letzter Zeit - Deutschland - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten
Aber vermutlich nur "_legitimer Protest besorgter Bürger™_".


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Poulton schrieb:


> ...und du kennst natürlich alle Tatumstände welche zu der Verurteilung wegen Totschlags statt Mord geführt haben? Zumal die Entlassung wenig mit irgendeinem Bonus zu tun hat, sondern rein finanzielle Gründe, wie auch im Artikel erwähnt:



Wenn ich auf jemanden schieße, ist es für mein Rechtsverständnis Mord. Aber in diesem Land dürfen ja auch 20 jährige, die alt genug zum Wählen  sind, nach Jugendstrafrecht verurteilt werden.




Poulton schrieb:


> --------
> HÃ¤lfte der rassistischen Gewalttaten in Ostdeutschland - Politik - SÃ¼ddeutsche.de
> Tröglitz leider kein Einzelfall: So viele Flüchtlingsheime brannten in letzter Zeit - Deutschland - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten
> Aber vermutlich nur "_legitimer Protest besorgter Bürger™_".



Dieses Problem ist Hausgemacht. Würde die Poltik konsequent alle abschieben, gäbe es diesem Problem nicht.

Ich wiederhole meine Frage. Welches Nachbarland Deutschlands ist kein sicherer Drittstaat? Ergo alle illegal hier.



Poulton schrieb:


> Nur das es sich in dem Fall nicht um Flüchtlinge handelt, sondern, wenn  ich es richtig gelesen habe, um Personen die hier geboren wurde. Und das  es vorallem in Großstädten teils große Probleme mit Organisierter  Kriminalität gibt, ist ein uralter Hut. Auch das man zur Bekämpfung dieser mehr finanzielle Mittel und mehr Leute braucht.



Das Geld fehlt ja für die Justiz. Weil es an anderer Stelle verschwendet wird. Z.b. für sogenannte "Flüchtlinge" die sich hier illegal aufhalten.



Poulton schrieb:


> Nein, für die Elbphilharmonie.



Das ist mMn trotz Geldverschwendung immer noch eine bessere Investition, als die sogenannten "Flüchtlinge" durchzualimentieren.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (20. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



			
				Poulton;7642864
--------
[URL="http://www.sueddeutsche.de/politik/rechtsextremismus-jede-zweite-rassistische-gewalttat-in-ostdeutschland-veruebt-1.2611568" schrieb:
			
		

> HÃ¤lfte der rassistischen Gewalttaten in Ostdeutschland - Politik - SÃ¼ddeutsche.de[/URL]
> Tröglitz leider kein Einzelfall: So viele Flüchtlingsheime brannten in letzter Zeit - Deutschland - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten
> Aber vermutlich nur "_legitimer Protest besorgter Bürger™_".


Nur dumm das die anderen 50% zwangsläufig im Westen waren... Aber mit Rechnen haben die Medien es nicht so...

Und Ausländerkriminalität bei der Menschen verletzt, vergewaltigt oder getötet werden ist natürlich besser als wenn ein Heim brennt in dem nicht mal jemand eingezogen ist...
Es haben auch schon oft Asylanten ihre Heime selbst durch Trunkenheit oder wenn sie nicht zufrieden waren angezündet ! (Schon 2 mal hintereinander im gleichen Heim in meiner Heimatstadt passiert)


----------



## CPFUUU (20. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Sag mal bist du 6 Jahre alt oder so?
> Wir haben dir gesagt, dass einfach der thread nicht passt, da brauchst du nicht pampig werden.
> Mach was Eigenes auf, und dann kannst du da über Keynesianismus, Harrod Domar Modell oder von mir aus auch über das Kapital von Marx schwadronieren.



Für eure albernen Antworten braucht es keinen extra Thread. Ich habe ja versucht die Zusammenhänge zwischen Flüchtlingen und Wirtschaft aufzuzeigen, leider interessiert das keinen.
Am Ende seit ihr doch sowieso alle wieder sozialistischen Ideen zugetan. 

Von mir aus sollen sie jedes Jahr Millionen Afrikaner hier rein hohlen. Euch selbstgerechten Moralisten würde eine echte Bedrohungslage mal wieder ganz gut tun. 
Vielleicht wird dann aus den Nerds hier mal wieder sowas ähnliches wie ein Mann der gewisse Realitäten anerkennt


----------



## aloha84 (20. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> *Nur dumm das die anderen 50% zwangsläufig im Westen waren... Aber mit Rechnen haben die Medien es nicht so...*
> 
> Und Ausländerkriminalität bei der Menschen verletzt, vergewaltigt oder getötet werden ist natürlich besser als wenn ein Heim brennt in dem nicht mal jemand eingezogen ist...
> Es haben auch schon oft Asylanten ihre Heime selbst durch Trunkenheit oder wenn sie nicht zufrieden waren angezündet ! (Schon 2 mal hintereinander im gleichen Heim in meiner Heimatstadt passiert)



Ich bin ja selber "Ossi"......aber du weißt schon das in den neuen Bundesländern weit weniger Menschen leben als in den alten Bundesländern oder?
Und wenn die "wenigen" gleich viele Taten begehen, wie die "vielen" da drüben --> naja du weißt schon, oder?
Also "die Medien" (oder wer auch immer) kann schon rechnen.


----------



## Poulton (20. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Ich bin ja selber "Ossi"......aber du weißt schon das in den neuen Bundesländern weit weniger Menschen leben als in den alten Bundesländern oder?
> Und wenn die "wenigen" gleich viele Taten begehen, wie die "vielen" da drüben --> naja du weißt schon, oder?
> Also "die Medien" (oder wer auch immer) kann schon rechnen.


Zumal nach dem Verteilungsschlüssel auch nur gerademal 20% der Flüchtlinge auf Ostdeutschland und Berlin verteilt werden.


----------



## highspeedpingu (20. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Mal was zum drüber nachdenken:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle:
Erhalten Asylanten und Polizeihunde mehr als ein Hartz IV EmpfÃ¤nger? - mimikama. Zuerst denken-dann klicken (ZDDK)


----------



## S754 (20. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



highspeedpingu schrieb:


> Mal was zum drüber nachdenken:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das ist hart. Vor allem, weil so wenig für die Bildung ausgegeben wird.


----------



## Bester_Nick (20. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ich würde mal gerne wissen, wie die auf 1,52 Euro für Bildung kommen. Daran sieht man schon, dass es sich dabei um offizielle Statistik-Quatsch-Rechnungen von Beamten handelt, die von der Lebenswirklichkeit weit entfernt sind.


----------



## Malkav85 (20. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Vielleicht verbuchen die unter "Bildung" den Kauf eines Lami Füllers oder Schreibblock.


----------



## Captn (20. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Vielleicht verbuchen die unter "Bildung" den Kauf eines Lami Füllers oder Schreibblock.


LAMI ist aber wesentlich teuerer.


----------



## Bester_Nick (20. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Vielleicht verbuchen die unter "Bildung" den Kauf eines Lami Füllers oder Schreibblock.



Made my day 



CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> LAMI ist aber wesentlich teuerer.



Dann musst du sparen.


----------



## Ruptet (20. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Grad in den Nachrichten gelesen und auch einen Anruf von meinem Mazedonien-Informant bekommen - Mazedonien macht die Grenze zu Griechenland mittels Militär dicht.
Halleluja, nach der Kastration für Pädophile die zweite Glanzleistung der Regierung.

Das weiterreichen der heißen Kartoffel (Griechenland -> Mazedonien -> Serbien -> ...) ist nunmal nicht die Lösung.
Aber gerade jetzt wirds Zeit, dass sich die EU ziemlich schnell mal einigt und was durchsetzt.


----------



## Sparanus (21. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Militär die Lösung für alles, außer Krieg^^


----------



## S754 (21. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Diese Grafik zeigt sehr gut die Verteilung von Flüchtlingen in der EU. 
Die EU-Politik hat (mal wieder) eindeutig versagt.

Kroatien und die Slowakei sollten sich mal an der Nase nehmen.
So kann es nicht weiter gehen, das ist hoffentlich jedem klar.


----------



## Ruptet (21. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Trotzdem darf es keine gesetzlich geregelte "Aufnahme-Quote" geben, man kann und darf sowas nicht erzwingen, der Widerstand wird sonst dementsprechend groß sein.


----------



## Nightslaver (21. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ok, es wird langsam wirklich lächerlich:

Ein Beitrag zur Sendung "Aktenzeichen XY... ungelöst", in der es um eine junge vergewaltigte Frau in einer Dortmunder Bahn geht, sollte ursprünglich nicht gesendet werden weil der Täter als 21 Jahre alt, mit "sehr dunkler Hautfarbe, vermutlich "Schwarzafrikanischer Herkunft" beschrieben wurde. Von dem mutmaßlichen Täter gibt es Videoaufnahmen aus der Bahn und vom Bahnhof die eben einen sehr dunkelhäutigen Mann vermutlich afrikanischer Herkunft zeigen. Trotzdem war die Leiterin der Produktionsfirma von "Aktenzeichen XY...ungelöst", Ina-Maria Reize-Wildmann, der Meinung der Beitrag wäre Hetze gegen Flüchtlinge und dürfe deshalb nicht ausgestrahlt werden.

Die Dortmunder Polizei bedauerte diese Entscheidung, schließlich sei die Suche mit öffentlicher Hilfe, im Fernsehn, immer erst der letzte Schritt den man könne die Ermittlung ohne öffentliche Hilfe nicht mehr effektiv fortführen, weil man keine weiteren verwertbaren Spuren habe. Auch sei aus Sicht der Polizei die Nennung der Hautfarbe in diesem Fall durchaus berechtigt, gebe es doch Videomaterial und haben Zeugen den Mann vom Video am Tatort gesehen, sowie sei dies ein wichtiger Hinweis auf der Suche nach dem Täter.
Die Dortmunder Polizei bedauere daher auch die Entscheidung der Produktionsfirma, habe aber weder die Möglichkeit, noch die Absicht die Entscheidung der Redaktion zu beeinflussen.

Inzwischen hat glücklicherweise die Redaktion der Produktionsfirma doch noch ihre Meinung korrigiert und wird den Beitrag am 2.September im ZDF senden. Gegenüber einem Journalisten des DJV (Deutscher Journalisten-Verband) erklärte man schlicht: "Man dürfe sich nicht vom gesellschaftlichen Mainstream leiten lassen."




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Bild des mutmaßlichen Täters, aus der Dortmunder Bahn / Quelle: Berliner-Kurier)

Quellen: 
1) web.de: Debatte Ã¼ber die Hautfarbe - "Aktenzeichen XY" zeigt Beitrag doch
2) Die Welt: Diskussion um Hautfarbe: "Aktenzeichen XY" zeigt Beitrag doch - Nachrichten - DIE WELT
3) Focus: ?Aktenzeichen XY?: ZDF zeigt Beitrag mit dunkelhäutigem Vergewaltiger - Kino & TV - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten
4) SHZ: ZDF-Sendung: Diskussion um Hautfarbe: â€žAktenzeichen XYâ€œ zeigt Beitrag mit schwarzem VerdÃ¤chtigen nun doch | shz.de
5) Berliner-Kurier: ?Aktenzeichen XY?: Bericht über schwarzen Vergewaltiger wird doch ausgestrahlt | Politik & Wirtschaft*- Berliner Kurier

--------------------

Ich finde es äußerst bedenklich das es gesellschaftlich anscheinend inzwischen schon so verpöhnt ist die Hautfarbe eines mutmaßlichen Täters zu nennen und das anscheinend nach öffentlicher Meinung schon rassistisch ist. Wen die Hautfarbe des Täters wohl wie in dem Fall recht eindeutig feststellbar war und die Polizei in einer Sackgasse ist, was ihre Ermitlungen angeht, kann es doch nicht ausgeschlossen sein die Hilfe der Öffentlichkeit in Anspruch zu nehmen und dabei die Hautfarbe des Täters zu nennen, schließlich war der Täter nunmal in dem Fall nicht weiß und kann die Nennnung der Hautfarbe dabei helfen den Täter zu ergreifen.

Wir können in unserer Gesellschaft doch keine Vergewaltigungen, oder andere schwere Straftaten, nur deshalb zulassen weil irgendwelche Wirrköpfe der Meinung sind die Nennung der Hautfarbe "EINES EINZIGEN" Täters wäre Rassismus gegen eine ganze Volkgruppe und dürfe deshalb nicht veröffentlicht werden.
Es käme doch schließlich auch niemand auf die Idee nicht zu nennen das der Täter dick war, nur weil das eine "Beleidigung" für alle dicken Menschen dieser Welt sein könnte.


----------



## Sparanus (21. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Und als ob die Hautfarbe ein Indiz dafür ist, dass der Kerl Asylant ist oder nicht...


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (21. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> ...


Das ist nicht lächerlich sondern traurig, denn so fing es in Schweden auch an...
Und was in Birmingham passiert ist wurde auch geleugnet sodass es am Ende 1400 Opfer gab.


----------



## Amon (21. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ich habe fast gekotzt als ich das heute morgen in der Zeitung gelesen habe. Und da wundert man sich über die Fremdenfeindlichkeit in diesem Land. Die Medien und die Politik schüren die ja geradezu.


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Asyl: Müssen lernbehinderte Schüler Flüchtlingen weichen? - DIE WELT

Die Kinder haben bestimmt nicht genug Willkommenskultur gegenüber den "Fachkräften" gezeigt.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (21. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Wenn man sich so anschaut, wie die Kessel die entstanden sind (wenn man es so nennen darf) so langsam explodieren,
dann weiß man bald nicht mehr, was man denken soll.

Ich wohne hier in einer Hochhaussiedlung aus den 70ern.
Hier standen sehr viele Wohnungen leer, also wurden die Wohnungen für Flüchtlinge zu Verfügung gestellt.
An für sich auch so kein Problem, doch seit einiger Zeit kommt es immer wieder zu Problemen,
die Polizei ist beinahe ein Dauergast.

Heute zum Beispiel gab es am frühen Abend eine Schlägerei, es erschienen 3 Polizeiwagen - daher insgesamt 6 Polizisten,
dazu gesellte sich noch ein RTW für die Verletzten.
Der Flur war voll Blut und der Aufzug auch - ich musste mit zwei kleinen Kindern (1 und 4 Jahre) durch.
Das war nicht so gut und es hat mich viel Arbeit gekostet das hier zumindest der 4jährigen zu erklären.

Ich weiß, dass die Beteiligten aus Serbien stammen.
Ich verurteile nicht und ich weiß auch nicht was passiert ist, aber vorher gab es hier sowas nicht.
Da kriege ich teils echt Angst um meine Familie.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (21. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Asyl: Müssen lernbehinderte Schüler Flüchtlingen weichen? - DIE WELT
> Die Kinder haben bestimmt nicht genug Willkommenskultur gegenüber den "Fachkräften" gezeigt.


Mit beeinträchtigten Kindern lässt sich leider nun mal nicht soviel Geld verdienen wie mit Flüchtlingen...



DaBlackSheep schrieb:


> Ich weiß, dass die Beteiligten aus Serbien stammen.


Alleine hier frag ich mich schon was die hier machen. In Serbien ist der Krieg schon lange vorbei und dort werden jetzt viel dringender Arbeiter gebraucht als hier. 
Hier würde es sogar reichen einige Jobs angemessen zu vergüten dann würde auch wieder jemand die Arbeit freiwillig machen.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (21. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Mit beeinträchtigten Kindern lässt sich leider nun mal nicht soviel Geld verdienen wie mit Flüchtlingen...
> 
> Alleine hier frag ich mich schon was die hier machen. In Serbien ist der Krieg schon lange vorbei und dort werden jetzt viel dringender Arbeiter gebraucht als hier.
> Hier würde es sogar reichen einige Jobs angemessen zu vergüten dann würde auch wieder jemand die Arbeit freiwillig machen.



Da kann ich nur mutmaßen - Eine Nachbarin meinte es seien Roma - und ich weiß das die aus Serbien sind, 
weil ich mich mit jemanden von ihnen unterhalten habe.


----------



## Amon (21. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Zigeuner also


----------



## Poulton (21. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Berlin-Marzahn: Erneut Brandanschlag auf FlÃ¼chtlingsheim - Polizei & Justiz - Berlin - Tagesspiegel
Aber vermutlich nur "_legitimer Protest besorgter Bürger™_", wie in den 90ern.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (21. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Poulton schrieb:


> Berlin-Marzahn: Erneut Brandanschlag auf FlÃ¼chtlingsheim - Polizei & Justiz - Berlin - Tagesspiegel
> Aber vermutlich nur "_legitimer Protest besorgter Bürger™_", wie in den 90ern.


Angriffe auf Flüchtlingsheime verlinkst du, aber die etlichen Fälle wo sie sich untereinander verprügelt oder abgestochen haben wie in Suhl verlinkst du nicht.
Die ganzen Fälle von Vergewaltigungen oder anderen Angriffen auf Deutsche hast du auch noch nie verlinkt.


----------



## Captn (21. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Angriffe auf Flüchtlingsheime verlinkst du, aber die etlichen Fälle wo sie sich untereinander verprügelt oder abgestochen haben wie in Suhl verlinkst du nicht.
> Die ganzen Fälle von Vergewaltigungen oder anderen Angriffen auf Deutsche hast du auch noch nie verlinkt.


Weil das alles "Einzelfälle" sind .

Genauso wie in Schweden die Väter ja massenweise ihre Töchter vergewaltigen .


----------



## Ruptet (21. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



DaBlackSheep schrieb:


> Da kann ich nur mutmaßen - Eine Nachbarin meinte es seien Roma - und ich weiß das die aus Serbien sind,
> weil ich mich mit jemanden von ihnen unterhalten habe.



Lass das mal keinen Serben hören ! Da hört der Spaß wirklich auf, wenn du einen Zigeuner Serben nennst 
Ich will jetzt nicht alle Roma über einen Kamm scheren, aber sie werden nicht umsonst von einem Großteil der Bevölkerung, auf dem Balkan zumindest, verachtet.
Die Klischees und Vorurteile hat man bei weitem nicht erfunden.

@Darf man heute überhaupt noch Zigeuner sagen oder ist das auch schon ein NoGo ?


----------



## Gripschi (21. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

In der Slowakei gibt ea gegen die auch Imensen Hass da die oft für Diebstahl und anders verantwortlich sind und die Polizei machtlos ist.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (21. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Ruptet schrieb:


> Lass das mal keinen Serben hören ! Da hört der Spaß wirklich auf, wenn du einen Zigeuner Serben nennst
> Ich will jetzt nicht alle Roma über einen Kamm scheren, aber sie werden nicht umsonst von einem Großteil der Bevölkerung, auf dem Balkan zumindest, verachtet.
> Die Klischees und Vorurteile hat man bei weitem nicht erfunden.


Dann werden die Serben zu... Niko Bellic 

Aber die Roma sind eigentlich in jedem Land unerwünscht, das liegt vor allem daran das sie möglichst viele Kinder kriegen nur um sie dann zum aufdringlichen betteln zu schicken.


----------



## Nightslaver (21. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Angriffe auf Flüchtlingsheime verlinkst du, aber die etlichen Fälle wo sie sich untereinander verprügelt oder abgestochen haben wie in Suhl verlinkst du nicht.
> Die ganzen Fälle von Vergewaltigungen oder anderen Angriffen auf Deutsche hast du auch noch nie verlinkt.



Er scheint ja auch kein Problem damit zu haben das man eine Vergewaltigung lieber garnicht aufklärt als das man im Fernsehn sagt das der Täter eine sehr dunkle Hautfarbe hat und ein schwarzafrikanisches Aussehn. 
Naja, ich hoffe für ihn blos das er nie eine Tochter haben wird die mal von einem Menschen mit dunkler Hautfarbe vergewaltigt wird und wo die Polizei keine verwertbaren Spuren mehr findet und darauf hoffen müsste das Bürger vieleicht Hinweise liefern könnten, man die aber übers Fernsehn, wo man nach wie vor mehr Menschen mit erreicht als über das aushängen von Bildern, nicht um Hinweise gebeten werden können, weil das rassistisch wäre...

Ich glaube ich muss auch mal eine Petition starten das künftig in Fernsehn nicht mehr gesagt werden darf das Täter schwarzes Haar haben, weil ich mich da rassistisch angegangen fühle, schließlich haben arabisch, türkischstämmige Menschen usw. ja auch schwarze Haare! 

Ist halt schön wie einseitig doch mansche Menschen die Welt sehen, Hauptsache brennede Flüchtlingsheime, so traurig das auch ist, verlinken und alles als Einzelfall abtun, aber wen man Täterprofile fast schon nicht mehr auf Grund von falscher Toleranz senden darf und die Aufklärung von Verbrechen dadurch behindert wird schweigt man lieber geflisentlich und übergeht es mit dem nässten Brandanschlag...
Blos keine Kritik in die eigene Richtung äußern...



Ruptet schrieb:


> @Darf man heute überhaupt noch Zigeuner sagen oder ist das auch schon ein NoGo ?



NoGo, weil die Bezeichnung von Roma und Sinti als Zigeuner diskreminierend ist.
Genau wie die Bezeichnung Ne-ger für schwarze Menschen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Poulton schrieb:


> Berlin-Marzahn: Erneut Brandanschlag auf FlÃ¼chtlingsheim - Polizei & Justiz - Berlin - Tagesspiegel
> Aber vermutlich nur "_legitimer Protest besorgter Bürger™_", wie in den 90ern.



Schon in der Überschrift steht, dass niemand zu schaden kam. Also bloß Sachschaden.

Ich weiß nicht, die ganzen Meldungen über Vergwaltigungen, sexuelle Belästgungen, Körperverletzung und Tötungen (also Personenschäden) die man in den letzten Wochen und Monaten von den ganzen eingewanderten "Ärzten" und "Ingenieuren" hört und liest, wiegen für mich schwerer.

Aber ich weiß, wir leben im Kapitalismus. Da ist so ein leerstehendes Haus natürlich mehr Wert, als das Leben der einfachen Bevölkerung.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (21. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ist halt schön wie einseitig doch mansche Menschen die Welt sehen, Hauptsache brennede Flüchtlingsheime, so traurig das auch ist, verlinken und alles als Einzelfall abtun, aber wen man Täterprofile fast schon nicht mehr auf Grund von falscher Toleranz äußern kann und die Aufklärung von Verbrechen dadurch behindert wird schweigt man lieber geflisentlich und übergeht es mit dem nässten Brandanschlag...


Das ironische daran ist ja, dass oft das Argument kommt, dass Linksextreme nur Sachschäden verursachen würden aber Rechte (Hier wird Rechtsextrem mit Rechts gleichgesetzt, aber wehe es macht jemand das gleiche bei den Linken) würden Heime abfackeln...
Bisher ist aber niemand dabei gestorben, also ist es auch nur Sachschaden genauso wie beim anzünden von Frankfurt als die neue EZB Zentrale eingeweiht wurde entstanden (die Polizisten die in Frankfurt waren würden aber was anderes sagen).


----------



## Amon (21. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Vor allem wird da immer sofort von einem Anschlag geredet. Wenn ich jetzt hier das leer stehende Haus bei uns in der Straße anzünden würde, würde man da von Brandstiftung reden.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (21. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Amon schrieb:


> Vor allem wird da immer sofort von einem Anschlag geredet. Wenn ich jetzt hier das leer stehende Haus bei uns in der Straße anzünden würde, würde man da von Brandstiftung reden.


Als bei uns ein Libanese Mitte Mai, Kleidungstücke im Heim angezündet hat und dadurch ein Zimmer unbewohnbar gemacht hat wurde auch von Brandstiftung gesprochen.
Als letztens wieder eine Fachkraft aus Trunkenheit mit einer Zigarette eine Matratze angezündet hat war es auch nur Brandstiftung.+
Aber wenn ein Deutscher ein Heim anzündet (was auch nicht viel besser ist), ist es ein Anschlag und alle Sachsen sind wieder Nazis...


----------



## Nightslaver (21. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, die ganzen Meldungen über Vergwaltigungen, sexuelle Belästgungen, Körperverletzung und Tötungen (also Personenschäden) die man in den letzten Wochen und Monaten von den ganzen eingewanderten "Ärzten" und "Ingenieuren" hört und liest, wiegen für mich schwerer.



Meiner Meinung nach ist beides gleich schrecklich. Niemand sollte je eine Vergewaltigung erleben müssen, aber auch niemand sollte je seine Wohnung, seine Gesundheit, oder gar sein Leben durch einen Brand / Brandanschlag verlieren müssen. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Aber ich weiß, wir leben im Kapitalismus. Da ist so ein leerstehendes Haus natürlich mehr Wert, als das Leben der einfachen Bevölkerung.



Natürlich ist ein Mehrpateinhaus heute mehr Wert das man an Flüchtlinge vermieten kann als 100 deutsche Mieter die händeringend eine bezahlbare Wohnung suchen, vor allem bei den Buden die da an Flüchtlinge vermietet werden. Der Staat zahlt auch noch die teils wirklich astronomisch hohe Mieten von bis zu 26€ je qm. Bei einem Wohnhaus mit 1000qm Wohnfläche sind das im Jahr 312.000 Euro, abzüglich, schon hoch angesetzter, 40.000 Euro Wartung Instandhaltung und Nebenkosten. Lächerlich leicht verdientes Geld nur durch die Vermietung. Soviel könntest du in den Lagen nie mit einem "normalen" Mieter verdienen, der Miete nach dem Mietspiegel zahlt.



Amon schrieb:


> Vor allem wird da immer sofort von einem Anschlag  geredet. Wenn ich jetzt hier das leer stehende Haus bei uns in der  Straße anzünden würde, würde man da von Brandstiftung reden.



Weil es in dem Fall auch eine Brandstiftung wäre. Schließlich hat da dann niemand im Haus gewohnt, also kann das Motiv auch nicht ein Brandanschlag sein, weil das würde vorrausetzen das jemand im Haus wohnt den man mit dem Brand vorsetzlich treffen / schaden will.


----------



## Poulton (22. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Er scheint ja auch kein Problem damit zu haben das man eine Vergewaltigung lieber garnicht aufklärt als das man im Fernsehn sagt das der Täter eine sehr dunkle Hautfarbe hat und ein schwarzafrikanisches Aussehn.


Klassischer non sequitur. Nur weil ich etwas gegen Brandanschläge, Übergriffe, etc. auf Flüchtlinge und deren Unterkünfte habe, heißt es nicht, dass ich Verbrechen die von Flüchtlingen begangen werden für gut heiße.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Poulton schrieb:


> Klassischer non sequitur. Nur weil ich etwas gegen Brandanschläge, Übergriffe, etc. auf Flüchtlinge und deren Unterkünfte habe, heißt es nicht, dass ich Verbrechen die von Flüchtlingen begangen werden für gut heiße.



Nur ging es da nicht darum das ein Flüchtling ein Verbrechen begangen hat, das soll ja häufiger vorkommen und ist nun kein Novum, genau wie es auch bei einheimischen Menschen häufiger passiert, sondern das es in der Öffentlichkeit anscheinend fast nicht mehr vertretbar zu sein scheint das ein Mensch anderer Hautfarbe ein Verbrechen, in dem Fall halt eine Vergewaltigung, begangen haben könnte und die Polizei, weil man keine verwertbare Spur mehr hat, um den Täter zu ermitteln im Fernsehn, um so an Hinweise durch die Bevölkerung zu gelangen, sagt das der Täter eine sehr dunkle Hautfarbe hat und vermutlich schwarzafrikanischer Herkunft ist.
Weil das ist ja dann schon rassistisch gegenüber allen Schwarzen und geht daher nicht!

Darum geht es! 
Wo bleibt da die Kritik an der Gesellschaft die anscheinend lieber die Augen vor solchen Tätern verschließen will als dem Opfer evt. Gerechtigkeit zu teil werden zu lassen indem man den Täter vieleicht durch eingehende Hinweise erwischt?

*edit*
Übrigens möchte ich dir noch eins zu bedenken geben, ja die Zahl der Brandanschläge auf Flüchtlingsunterkünfte scheint zu steigen. Das heißt aber nicht das dies in einem direkten Zusammenhang mit der gestiegenen Ablehnung der Menschen gegen Flüchtlingsunterkünfte und Flüchtlinge steht.
Wir haben genug Neonazis in Deutschland für die es ein leichtes ist solche Heime anzuzünden, besonders jetzt da sie durch die rapide steigende Zahl an Flüchtlingen meist miserabeler gesichert und überwacht sind als früher und daher dürfte es jetzt auch öfter passieren weil die Zahl solch leichter Ziele für Rechtsextremisten rapide zugenommen hat, man also viel mehr leichte Ziele als früher hat die man anzünden kann.
Da per se also die Kritiker an der Flüchtlingspolitik mit den gesteigerten Zahlen von brennenden Heimen in Verbindung bringen zu wollen ist im Grunde genau so unsinnig wie alle Flüchtlinge als Triebtäter und Drogenhändler bezeichnen zu wollen.

Übrigens gab es in Bayern wohl einen weiteren versuch ein Flüchtlingsheim in Brand zu stecken:

Wieder Brandanschlag auf Asylbewerberunterkunft


----------



## DaBlackSheep (22. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Ruptet schrieb:


> Lass das mal keinen Serben hören ! Da hört der Spaß wirklich auf, wenn du einen Zigeuner Serben nennst
> Ich will jetzt nicht alle Roma über einen Kamm scheren, aber sie werden nicht umsonst von einem Großteil der Bevölkerung, auf dem Balkan zumindest, verachtet.
> Die Klischees und Vorurteile hat man bei weitem nicht erfunden.
> 
> @Darf man heute überhaupt noch Zigeuner sagen oder ist das auch schon ein NoGo ?



Ich wollte mich auch mal politisch korrekt ausdrücken (das scheint voll hipp zu sein). ^^
Das Wort Zigeuner ist mittlerweile zum No Go verkommen.


----------



## Threshold (22. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Angriffe auf Flüchtlingsheime verlinkst du, aber die etlichen Fälle wo sie sich untereinander verprügelt oder abgestochen haben wie in Suhl verlinkst du nicht.
> Die ganzen Fälle von Vergewaltigungen oder anderen Angriffen auf Deutsche hast du auch noch nie verlinkt.



Wenn man hunderte von Individuen zusammensteckt und man sich dessen nicht bewusst ist, dass es untereinander zu Spannungen kommen kann -- man stelle sich vor, Palästineser und Israelis würden gemeinsam in einem Flüchtsheim leben müssen oder Tutsi und Hutu -- ist es eben durchaus möglich, dass Streitigkeiten entstehen können. Das lässt sich leider nicht immer verhindern.

Und was soll das immer mit den Vergewaltigungen?
Wie viele Menschen werden wenn in Deutschland jährlich vergewaltigt?


----------



## Amon (22. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Bin jetzt gerade am Phone, da ist das mit links raus suchen immer schlecht aber da gibt es bestimmt polizeiliche Statistiken drüber. Außerdem geht es ja nicht nur um Vergewaltigungen. Es geht darum dass Ausländer in diesem Land anscheinend jedes Verbrechen begehen dürfen ohne dafür belangt zu werden! Erst bekommen sie vor deutschen Gerichten aufgrund ihrer Herkunft verminderte Strafen und jetzt wird  sogar die Aufklärung der Verbrechen die sie begehen verhindert! Mittlerweile werden die alleine aufgrund ihrer Herkunft über das eigene Volk gestellt! Da muss sich niemand wundern wenn sich hier langsam Hass entwickelt.


----------



## Verminaard (22. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn man hunderte von Individuen zusammensteckt und man sich dessen nicht bewusst ist, dass es untereinander zu Spannungen kommen kann -- man stelle sich vor, Palästineser und Israelis würden gemeinsam in einem Flüchtsheim leben müssen oder Tutsi und Hutu -- ist es eben durchaus möglich, dass Streitigkeiten entstehen können. Das lässt sich leider nicht immer verhindern.
> 
> Und was soll das immer mit den Vergewaltigungen?
> Wie viele Menschen werden wenn in Deutschland jährlich vergewaltigt?



Sind die Helfenden jetzt auch dazu verpflichtet, zu den enormen Aufwand alle irgendwie zu versorgen, auch noch zu schauen, das bloß keine verfeindeten Gruppen zusammenkommen. Natuerlich ist das ser einfach zu bewerkstelligen, da jeder Fluechtling alle benoetigten Papiere parat hat und immer wahrheitsgemaesse Angaben macht. Oh wait....
Wenn man das mal ordentlich gemacht hat, sollte man vielleicht auch noch fragen ob sich die Leute kennen und ehemalige Nachbarn dabei sind die sich nicht leiden koennen.

Und jetzt bitte das Argument, das das alles arme Menschen sind, die alles verloren haben und um ihr Leben fuerchten müssten. 
Das passt mit so einem verhalten genau null. Entweder ich bin am Ende wo ich nur heilfroh bin am Leben zu sein, dann sind mir meine Mitfluechtlinge sowas von egal, auch wenn sie eine komplett andere Religion, Herkunft, whatever haben, oder meine Lage war doch nicht ganz so schlimm, das ich jetzt noch ansprueche stellen kann.


Vergewaltigung: Was zum Henker ist das fuer ein Argument? Nur weil in Deutschland jaehrlich so und sooft vergewaltigt wird, ist es nicht so schlimm, wenns paa mehr werden. Sind ja arme deutsche mit migrationshintergrund bzw auslaender die auch mal voegeln wollen. Das der wunschpartner das nicht unbedingt moechte ist ja in dem Moment egal? 
Sonst gehts noch?

Jede Vergewaltigung ist eine zu viel, und Mmn die strafen dafuer in Deutschland viel zu lasch.


Hier haben wir wieder einen tollen Widerspruch: fluechtlinge (weiblich) fliehen, weil in ihrer Heimat Vergewaltigung und Gewalt droht, aber es ist nicht schlimm wenn auslaender in Deutschland, also der bevorzugte zielortder fluechtlinge, einheimische vergewaltigen.

Habt ihr wirklich so einen Hass auf Deutschland? Wenn ja warum? Nochmal wenn ja, was macht ihr dann noch hier?


Bei solchen Aussagen bin ich echt fassungslos.
Aber macht nur weiter so. Hier wird massiv den extremen in die haende gespieltund ich habe echt schiss davor wenn die immer mehr werden.
Bei den fluechtlingen und Co wird irgendwann aml die reissleine gezogen, spaetestens dann, wenn die Wahlergebnisse nicht so ausfallen wie gewuenscht, oder alles nicht mehr finanzierbar ist.
Aber wenn die Extremisten erstmal fuss gefasst haben, dann gute Nacht.
Btw, falls das unklar war, ich rede hier von den rechten


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (22. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Bei solchen Aussagen bin ich echt fassungslos.
> Aber macht nur weiter so. Hier wird massiv den extremen in die haende gespieltund ich habe echt schiss davor wenn die immer mehr werden.
> Bei den fluechtlingen und Co wird irgendwann aml die reissleine gezogen, spaetestens dann, wenn die Wahlergebnisse nicht so ausfallen wie gewuenscht, oder alles nicht mehr finanzierbar ist.
> Aber wenn die Extremisten erstmal fuss gefasst haben, dann gute Nacht.
> Btw, falls das unklar war, ich rede hier von den rechten


Genau das ist die Gefahr. 
In Italien und Griechenland ist es aber leider schon so weit.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (22. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Ruptet schrieb:


> Lass das mal keinen Serben hören ! Da hört der Spaß wirklich auf, wenn du einen Zigeuner Serben nennst
> Ich will jetzt nicht alle Roma über einen Kamm scheren, aber sie werden nicht umsonst von einem Großteil der Bevölkerung, auf dem Balkan zumindest, verachtet.
> Die Klischees und Vorurteile hat man bei weitem nicht erfunden.
> 
> @Darf man heute überhaupt noch Zigeuner sagen oder ist das auch schon ein NoGo ?



Zigeuner bzw Roma & Sinti sind eigentlich in keinem Land wirklich beliebt.
Auch hier in Deutschland nicht.

Da muß ich auch zugeben, daß ich da so meine Vorurteile habe, die zumindest teilweise auch statistisch bestätigt werden, was Diebstähle und Abzocke (Dachrinnenreinigung, Einfahrten asphaltieren, Dächer säubern etc) angeht.

Trifft natürlich auch wieder nicht auf alle zu und die "Normalen" unter denen haben dann auch viele darunter auch zu leiden.

Gerade auf dem Balkan wird diese Bevölkerungsgrupp teilweise wirklich verfolgt, was auch mit ein Grund dafür ist, daß man trotz sicherem Herkunftsland rechtlich nicht pauschal sagen kann, daß kein Asylgrund vorliegen kann.

Abgesehen davon heißt "Krieg beendet" nicht zwangsläufig, daß dort auch Ruhe ist. Sonst hätte man zB auf dem Balkan nach 1995 nicht IFOR/SFOR benötigt.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> .
> .
> .
> NoGo, weil die Bezeichnung von Roma und Sinti als Zigeuner diskreminierend ist.
> Genau wie die Bezeichnung Ne-ger für schwarze Menschen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Aus dem "Lexikon für Kinder", das man mir vor 30 Jahren geschenkt hat

Unter ***** findet man: "Bezeichnung für kraushaarige, schwarze Menschenrasse"



Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn man hunderte von Individuen zusammensteckt und man sich dessen nicht bewusst ist, dass es untereinander zu Spannungen kommen kann -- man stelle sich vor, Palästineser und Israelis würden gemeinsam in einem Flüchtsheim leben müssen oder Tutsi und Hutu -- ist es eben durchaus möglich, dass Streitigkeiten entstehen können. Das lässt sich leider nicht immer verhindern.
> 
> Und was soll das immer mit den Vergewaltigungen?
> Wie viele Menschen werden wenn in Deutschland jährlich vergewaltigt?



Da braucht man gar keine verschiedenen Volksgruppen oder gar welche, die sich eh nicht vertragen.

Man stelle sich einfach mal vor, man müsste mit 10-20 anderen Deutschen zusammen in einem Raum und mit hunderten anderen Deutschen zusammen in einem Gebäude leben.
Das monatelang oder länger.

Der intelligente Professor mit dem Berufs-Hartzer, ein Punk mit nem Hooligan, ein Ch3cker mit nem Hipster, eine ordnungsliebende Else Kling mit nem Assi und/oder Alki usw.

Da kann ich mir schon gut vorstellen, daß es nicht lange dauert, bis die Stimmung kocht.

Wenn dann noch so ein Mist wie in Bramsche gemacht wird und das Flüchtlingsheim (ehemaliges Grenzdurchgangslager für Russland-Deutsche) um mehr als das Doppelte überfüllt ist, wundert mich gar nix.
Hat auch nix mit der derzeitigen Flüchtlingswelle zu tun, dort lief schon vor 20 Jahren viel falsch und es gab immer mal wieder Theater.

Vor allem ist es in dem Fall gar nicht direkt Bramsche, sondern ein Ortsteil davon (Hesepe). Da wurde durch das Heim mal eben die Bevökerung verdoppelt, die aus Langeweile überall rumhängen.
Viel ist da eh nicht los, Bramsche selbst knapp 7 Kilometer entfernt.


----------



## Rolk (22. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Genau das ist die Gefahr.
> In Italien und Griechenland ist es aber leider schon so weit.



Naja, wegen den paar Rechten bei uns mache ich mir noch keine Sorgen. Gab es schon immer und wirst du so schnell auch nicht los werden. Mich nervt eher das wegen solcher Gestalten versucht wird ein Linksdruck aufzubauen.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (22. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Rolk schrieb:


> Naja, wegen den paar Rechten bei uns mache ich mir noch keine Sorgen. Gab es schon immer und wirst du so schnell auch nicht los werden. Mich nervt eher das wegen solcher Gestalten versucht wird ein Linksdruck aufzubauen.


Ich auch nicht, aber dieser Linksdruck wird sich auch noch mal rächen.
Wir können eigentlich froh sein, dass wir eine AfD haben die davon profitieren kann und keine Lega Nord oder ähnliches, denn letztere sind wirklich rechtsextrem.


----------



## Poulton (22. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Da braucht man gar keine verschiedenen Volksgruppen oder gar welche, die sich eh nicht vertragen.


Stimmt. Da reicht schon die Armee aus. Horden junger Männer aus allen Teilen des Landes zusammengekarrt und unter komplett neuen Umständen und Rahmenbedingungen. Da lassen Schildkröte, Jukebox und Co. sowie Besuch der Feldjäger und von Cafe Viereck nicht lange auf sich warten. In anderen Armeen wird es da aber teils noch bedeutend "_bunter_" getrieben.


----------



## BlackAcetal (22. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Fällt der Begriff Nazi auch unter Diskriminierung wie N3ger, Zigeuner und co?


----------



## CPFUUU (22. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=leK_1KVXrVo
Allahu Snackbar !

Das ist auch gut 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XhML37_zAE4

Ich muss sagen, dass kocht ja alles schneller hoch als erwartet 
Ein hauch von Zombie Apokalypse. Die ersten hirntoten mit Nachwuchs !


----------



## Threshold (22. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Amon schrieb:


> Es geht darum dass Ausländer in diesem Land anscheinend jedes Verbrechen begehen dürfen ohne dafür belangt zu werden! .



Das ist doch Unsinn.
Wir leben in einem Rechtsstaat. 
Für jeden Menschen, der eines Verbrechens verdächtigt wird, gilt erst mal die Unschuldsvermutung.
Dabei ist es egal, wo er herkommt, welche Staatsbürgerschaft er hat oder an was er glaubt.
Und solange kein Staatsanwalt Beweise vorbringt und ein Richter ein Urteil spricht, ist keiner schuldig.
Scheinbar sind hier einige der Meinung, dass die Grundrechte, die das Grundgesetz Deutschlands garantiert, nur für eine bestimmte Bevölkerungsschicht gültig. 



Verminaard schrieb:


> Sind die Helfenden jetzt auch dazu verpflichtet, zu den enormen Aufwand alle irgendwie zu versorgen, auch noch zu schauen, das bloß keine verfeindeten Gruppen zusammenkommen. Natuerlich ist das ser einfach zu bewerkstelligen, da jeder Fluechtling alle benoetigten Papiere parat hat und immer wahrheitsgemaesse Angaben macht. Oh wait....
> Wenn man das mal ordentlich gemacht hat, sollte man vielleicht auch noch fragen ob sich die Leute kennen und ehemalige Nachbarn dabei sind die sich nicht leiden koennen.



Die machen sich ja eben nicht die Mühe. In der Regel, weiß sie keine Zeit dafür haben, denn die Anzahl der Mitarbeitet in den Behörden steht ja zu keinen sinnvollen Verhältnis zu den Leuten, die zu uns kommen.
Und als Flüchtling bist du natürlich traumatisiert, eingeschüchtert und verängstigt. Als Flüchtling hast du von Haus aus kein Vertrauensverhältnis zu Behörden oder Regierungsbeamten.
Ergo erzählst du das, was der Typ auf der anderen Seite des Schreibtisches hören will, damit du schnell wieder aus dem Büro kommst.
Und irgendwann in einer alten Kaserne, Sporthalle, oder wo auch immer, triffst du dann auf Leute, die du dein Leben lang gehasst hast, bzw. hassen musst.
Konflikte sind da die logische Folge.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Und jetzt bitte das Argument, das das alles arme Menschen sind, die alles verloren haben und um ihr Leben fuerchten müssten.
> Das passt mit so einem verhalten genau null. Entweder ich bin am Ende wo ich nur heilfroh bin am Leben zu sein, dann sind mir meine Mitfluechtlinge sowas von egal, auch wenn sie eine komplett andere Religion, Herkunft, whatever haben, oder meine Lage war doch nicht ganz so schlimm, das ich jetzt noch ansprueche stellen kann.



Egal, ob sie aus Syrien kommen oder aus Afrika flüchten -- die Menschen haben alles aufgegeben, sie sind bereit, alles in Kauf zu nehmen, um ein geordnetes Leben zu haben, sie sind aber nicht bereit, gegen ihr Weltbild zu agieren.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Vergewaltigung: Was zum Henker ist das fuer ein Argument? Nur weil in Deutschland jaehrlich so und sooft vergewaltigt wird, ist es nicht so schlimm, wenns paa mehr werden. Sind ja arme deutsche mit migrationshintergrund bzw auslaender die auch mal voegeln wollen. Das der wunschpartner das nicht unbedingt moechte ist ja in dem Moment egal?
> Sonst gehts noch?



Es geht darum, dass du Gewalt gegen Frauen immer und überall hast. Das ist leider so. Und daher wirst du auch immer Übergriffe haben, gerade wenn Menschen auf so engem Raum zusammenleben müssen, die sich nicht kennen, oder die Vorurteile voneinander haben.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Jede Vergewaltigung ist eine zu viel, und Mmn die strafen dafuer in Deutschland viel zu lasch.



Welche wäre denn angemessen?
Schwarze müssen doppelt so hart bestraft werden wie weiße?
Muslime härter als Christen?



Verminaard schrieb:


> Hier haben wir wieder einen tollen Widerspruch: fluechtlinge (weiblich) fliehen, weil in ihrer Heimat Vergewaltigung und Gewalt droht, aber es ist nicht schlimm wenn auslaender in Deutschland, also der bevorzugte zielortder fluechtlinge, einheimische vergewaltigen.
> 
> Habt ihr wirklich so einen Hass auf Deutschland? Wenn ja warum? Nochmal wenn ja, was macht ihr dann noch hier?



Was soll denn immer der Unsinn mit den Vergewaltigungen? Hast du keine anderen Dinge, auf die sich der Stammtisch stürzen kann?
Ist ja furchtbar.


----------



## CPFUUU (22. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Die Straftaten durch Flüchtlinge werden so zahlreich sein, dass man die in einen Jahrtausend nicht abarbeiten kann.
Schon jetzt macht die Polizei doch meist gar nichts mehr. Aber irgendwann trifft es auch dich oder jemanden den du gern hast.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Auch noch nicht lange her, vom 15.06.2015, ca. 30 Asylanten haben sich eine Schlägerei mit dem Sicherheitspersonal eines Studentenfestivals in Thüringen geliefert nachdem diese sie nicht auf das Gelände lassen wollten, dabei kam es zu mehreren Verletzten:

Video:
Bericht vom MDR: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KxkzRe8soSI

Berichte:
1) MDR: Verletzte nach Auseinandersetzung bei Medizinstudentenfestival in Obermehler | MDR.DE
2) Focus: Party-Veranstalter berichtet: Schlägerei mit Asylbewerbern: Das geschah wirklich auf dem Studentenfest - Aus aller Welt - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten
3) Die Welt: Mediziner-Treffen: Schlägerei mit Asylbewerbern bei Studenten-Fest - DIE WELT


----------



## BlackAcetal (22. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Warum fordern die überhaupt was?


----------



## Amon (22. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Weil sie es können. Geht ja keiner dagegen vor, und wenn es einer tut ist er gleich ein fremdenfeindlicher, rassistischer Nazi. Zum kotzen ist das!


----------



## cryon1c (22. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Treshold du bist so ein naiver Dummschwätzer. Die Straftaten durch Flüchtlinge werden so zahlreich sein, dass man die in einen Jahrtausend nicht abarbeiten kann.
> Schon jetzt macht die Polizei doch meist gar nichts mehr. Aber irgendwann trifft es auch dich oder jemanden den du gern hast. Mal sehen ob du dann immer noch so borniert daher laberst ?



Die Polizei macht ja nix weil sie hoffnungslos überladen ist.  Oder denkst du das kürzen von Stellen, Finanzen und allem anderen bei der Polizei bei steigender Kriminalität irgendwie hilft?
Ich bin auch gegen massive Polizeieinsätze überall, aber zu wenig ist auch ungesund.                                                                                                                                                                  
Das ist eine absolut normale Entwicklung. Überlastete Gerichte, nicht genug Polizeikräfte - Kiminelle denken sich da natürlich "juhu, freie Bahn!"...


----------



## Rolk (22. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



CPFUUU schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=leK_1KVXrVo
> Allahu Snackbar !
> 
> Das ist auch gut
> ...



  Ganz schön heftig. Ist aber wieder typisch das man sich solche Bilder selbst auf youtube zusammensuchen muss, wärend man in TV/Zeitungen einen selektierten Vorzeigeassylbewerber nach dem anderen unter die Nase gehalten bekommt.


----------



## BlackAcetal (22. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Das ist doch nur ein Haufen Einzelfälle die sind nicht alle so 

X)


----------



## Verminaard (22. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist doch Unsinn.
> Wir leben in einem Rechtsstaat.
> Für jeden Menschen, der eines Verbrechens verdächtigt wird, gilt erst mal die Unschuldsvermutung.
> Dabei ist es egal, wo er herkommt, welche Staatsbürgerschaft er hat oder an was er glaubt.
> ...




Kann hier leider nicht so antworten wie ich mag, Urlaub und nur tablet. Rechtschreibung leidet wegen diesem tollen Eingabefeld auch enorm, oder ich bin zu bloed....

.)natürlich sagen die asylbewerber das was die behoerden hoeren wollen (oderdoch müssen?), aber ich glaube nicht unbedingt weil sie schnell da weg wollen. Ich unterstelle hier mal EINIGEN absichtlich ihre wahre Herkunft verschleieren zu wollen. Sonst wuerden evtl der ein oder andere Antrag schneller abgewickelt werden koennen.

.) die Leute geben alles auf, weil sie um ihr Leben fuerchten muessen, aber das eigene Weltbild darf dann doch nicht kritisiert werden?
Was genau glauben denn diese Leute? Suchen Hilfe in einem komplett anderen Land, und haben dann das Recht hier ihre weltansxhauung durchzuboxen.
Ich dachte viele von ihnen sind hochintelligent und koennen eine Verbindung zwischen ihrer Kultur, bisherigem handeln und dem vor dem die fliehen herstellen? Wieso wollen die dann auch solche zustaende im asylland ethablieren, anstatt sich ein klein wenig anzupassen und die Kultur im Gastland zu respektieren. Immerhin herrscht in den ziellaendern KEIN Krieg und halbwegs Wohlstand.
Aber das ist auch nur stammtischgeschwaetz, hat nix mit bisschen Beobachtung und Schlussfolgerung zu tun, richtig?

.)und gerade in einer aufgeklaerten Gesellschaft wie unseren, duerfen wir bei uebergriffen auf Frauen nicht wegschauen.
Was Frauen in manchen Kulturen wert sind wissen wir und solche Leute nehmen wir auch mit offenen Armen auf. Die haben sich verdammt nochmal an unsere Gesetze zu halten. 
Und nein, ich dulde null sexuelle uebergriffe, abstammung und Hautfarbe egal.
Es kann nicht sein, das wir Frauen und heranwachsende Frauen nicht mehr alleine auf die strasse gehen lassen koennen.
Nur weil es halt uebergriffe gibt.

.)anscheinend liest du meine Postings nicht, oder verstehst sie nicht oder ich habe zu ungenau geschrieben.
Wo habe ich geschrieben das das Strafmaß unterschiedlich sein soll?
Zeig mor genau diese Stelle! Mit dein3m Zusatz unterstellst du mir noch das ich ein rassist bin. 
Gratulation dafuer, ist heute leicht: Uh der denkt anders als ich und hat evtl ein Argument, na ich stell ihn ins rechte eck, schon hat er Unrecht. 
Weißt was: FU 
Geh auf das geschriebene ein, und nur auf das und dichte nix dazu oder lass es.
 Gilt hier fuer andere Kanidaten genauso.

.)letztendlich wieder so eine unnoetige Floskel mit dem Stammtisch.
Lass es einfach, oder gehen dir vernuenftige Argumente aus?
Es muss nicht mal ein stichhaltiges argumentnsein, es kann von mir aus nur eine persoenliche Meinung sein, sollte nur klar erkennbar sein.


P.S. Vergewaltigungen sind kein Unsinn. Es sind in meinen Augen ungalubliche Straftaten die mit aller haerte bestraft werden muessen, wenn diese zweifelsfrei nachgewiesen werden kann. Es kann nicht sein das gestaendige kinderficker bewaehrungsstrafen bekommen.
Vergewaltigung ist selbst im Krieg und Terror Eine gern gesehene Waffe.


----------



## S754 (22. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Hunderte Flüchtlinge durchbrachen Grenze nach Mazedonien - Politik - Vorarlberg Online

Das ist einfach Wahnsinn, wieso bekommt das endlich keiner unter Kontrolle? 
Es kann doch nicht sein, dass man einfach so viele Leute illegal ins Land lässt!
Wie man sieht, sind alle hoffnungslos überfordert mit dieser Situation, da muss was getan werden, so kann es definitiv nicht weiter gehen. 
Wenn das die Zukunft Europas sein soll, dann weiß ich auch nicht mehr weiter...


----------



## Amon (22. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Tränengas, Wasserwerfer und Gummigeschosse! Darf man aber nicht weil sofort alle unter Realitätsverlust leidenden Vollidioten "Nazi" schreien.


----------



## Ruptet (22. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



S754 schrieb:


> Hunderte Flüchtlinge durchbrachen Grenze nach Mazedonien - Politik - Vorarlberg Online
> 
> Das ist einfach Wahnsinn, wieso bekommt das endlich keiner unter Kontrolle?
> Es kann doch nicht sein, dass man einfach so viele Leute illegal ins Land lässt!
> ...



Die Flüchtlinge landen in Griechenland, die Griechen stecken sie in Busse und laden sie an der Mazedonischen Grenze ab... Mazedonien ist nichtmal in der EU, darf sich aber mit deren Probleme rumschlagen, deswegen machen sie auch die Grenzen dicht.
Die haben keine andere Wahl als die Flüchtlinge dann in Züge zu stecken und nach Serbien zu schicken.

Auf dem Balkan herrscht immernoch eine andere Mentalität, die sind noch nicht so verweichlicht in Sachen "Polizeigewalt", wenn sich nicht an die Regeln gehalten wird, wird knallhart zugeknüppelt.
Die EU sollte sich was einfallen lassen, bevor es dort zu Ausschreitungen kommt.


----------



## Verminaard (22. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Und wer glaubt das diese Massen aufgehalten werden koennen? Vielleicht muessen noch viel mehr herkommen, auch gerne ploetzlich.
Ich bin der festen Meinung das unsere Regierung erst reagiert, wenn gar nichts mehr geht.
Das Jammern der Gemeinden wird ja schoen ignoriert. Anlaufstellen ueberlaufen, auch egal. Viel zu wenig Personal und Polizei. Wurscht.

Es muss ordentlich krachen, damit was passiert. Aber dann wird man hoechstwahrscheinlich die Reaktionen nicht mehr steuern koennen.


----------



## Amon (22. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Das dauert nicht mehr lange und es gibt hier Bürgerkrieg. Wenn die Bundesregierung dieses Land nicht verteidigt wird es irgendwann das Volk selbst tun.


----------



## BlackAcetal (22. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Wenn dieser Fall eintreten sollte was würdet ihr tun?


----------



## Amon (22. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Mein Land verteidigen! Was denkst du denn?!


----------



## BlackAcetal (22. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ja was genau verstehst du unter ,,dein Land verteidigen"?


----------



## Amon (22. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Alles was dazu nötig ist.


----------



## Ruptet (22. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Man kann ja von Orban halten was man will, aber der Typ hat Eier. Eier, die der restlichen EU fehlen.


----------



## Threshold (22. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Kann hier leider nicht so antworten wie ich mag, Urlaub und nur tablet. Rechtschreibung leidet wegen diesem tollen Eingabefeld auch enorm, oder ich bin zu bloed....
> 
> .)natürlich sagen die asylbewerber das was die behoerden hoeren wollen (oderdoch müssen?), aber ich glaube nicht unbedingt weil sie schnell da weg wollen. Ich unterstelle hier mal EINIGEN absichtlich ihre wahre Herkunft verschleieren zu wollen. Sonst wuerden evtl der ein oder andere Antrag schneller abgewickelt werden koennen.



Du wirst immer missbrauch des Systems haben, das liegt in der Natur der Sache. Obs nun Steuerhinterziehung, Lohndrückerei oder Sozialmissbrauch ist.
Aber ich würde doch niemanden pauschal was unterstellen. 
Ich sehe hier nur Vorurteile und Stammstischparolen, mehr nicht.



Verminaard schrieb:


> .) die Leute geben alles auf, weil sie um ihr Leben fuerchten muessen, aber das eigene Weltbild darf dann doch nicht kritisiert werden?
> Was genau glauben denn diese Leute? Suchen Hilfe in einem komplett anderen Land, und haben dann das Recht hier ihre weltansxhauung durchzuboxen.
> Ich dachte viele von ihnen sind hochintelligent und koennen eine Verbindung zwischen ihrer Kultur, bisherigem handeln und dem vor dem die fliehen herstellen? Wieso wollen die dann auch solche zustaende im asylland ethablieren, anstatt sich ein klein wenig anzupassen und die Kultur im Gastland zu respektieren. Immerhin herrscht in den ziellaendern KEIN Krieg und halbwegs Wohlstand.
> Aber das ist auch nur stammtischgeschwaetz, hat nix mit bisschen Beobachtung und Schlussfolgerung zu tun, richtig?



Sie haben ihre kulturellen Wurzeln. Niemand gibt sowas auf. 
Würde ich doch auch nicht machen.
Und in einem fremden Land, von dem man nicht viel weiß, halte ich mich an das, was ich kenne und das sind eben die vertrauten Wurzeln der eigenen Kultur.



Verminaard schrieb:


> .)und gerade in einer aufgeklaerten Gesellschaft wie unseren, duerfen wir bei uebergriffen auf Frauen nicht wegschauen.
> Was Frauen in manchen Kulturen wert sind wissen wir und solche Leute nehmen wir auch mit offenen Armen auf. Die haben sich verdammt nochmal an unsere Gesetze zu halten.
> Und nein, ich dulde null sexuelle uebergriffe, abstammung und Hautfarbe egal.
> Es kann nicht sein, das wir Frauen und heranwachsende Frauen nicht mehr alleine auf die strasse gehen lassen koennen.
> Nur weil es halt uebergriffe gibt.



Was soll das immer mit den Übergriffen auf Frauen?
Du kannst das noch 10x erwähnen, aber es ändert sich trotzdem nichts daran, dass das Einzelfälle sind und jeder Täter muss ermittelt, angeklagt und verurteil werden. Das ist im Rechtsstaat so.



Verminaard schrieb:


> .)anscheinend liest du meine Postings nicht, oder verstehst sie nicht oder ich habe zu ungenau geschrieben.
> Wo habe ich geschrieben das das Strafmaß unterschiedlich sein soll?
> Zeig mor genau diese Stelle! Mit dein3m Zusatz unterstellst du mir noch das ich ein rassist bin.
> Gratulation dafuer, ist heute leicht: Uh der denkt anders als ich und hat evtl ein Argument, na ich stell ihn ins rechte eck, schon hat er Unrecht.
> ...



Dann erzähl doch mal, was du für Strafen forderst?



Verminaard schrieb:


> P.S. Vergewaltigungen sind kein Unsinn. Es sind in meinen Augen ungalubliche Straftaten die mit aller haerte bestraft werden muessen, wenn diese zweifelsfrei nachgewiesen werden kann. Es kann nicht sein das gestaendige kinderficker bewaehrungsstrafen bekommen.
> Vergewaltigung ist selbst im Krieg und Terror Eine gern gesehene Waffe.



Der Täter muss erst mal ermittelt, angeklagt und verurteil werden. Verdächtigungen bringen gar nichts. Und einen wütenden Mob will ich in diesem Land nicht sehen.


----------



## Poulton (22. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Der braune Mob will also mal wieder "_das Land verteidigen_" und fühlt sich als "_das Volk™_". Da ist ja das nächste Rostock-Lichtenhagen und Hoyerswerda nicht mehr weit. 

P.S.: http://abload.de/img/11760261_48189897863345syh.jpg


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (22. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Poulton schrieb:


> Der braune Mob will also mal wieder "_das Land verteidigen_". Da ist ja das nächste Rostock-Lichtenhagen und Hoyerswerda nicht mehr weit.


Mehr als die Nazikeule fällt dir nicht ein oder ? Wenn man immer mehr ins Land holt und nichts gegen Verbrecher unter den Flüchtlingen tut, dann erzeugt das Hass !

Übrigens Leute wie du helfen den Extremisten indem sie die Nazis verharmlosen, weil sie einfache Bürger mit der Nazikeule mundtot machen wollen...


----------



## Amon (22. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Poulton, sorry, das ist armselig. Einfach nur armselig...


----------



## Nightslaver (22. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ach sie will auch einfach nicht verschwinden die ewige Nazikeule...
Daher aus entsprechenden Anlass möchte ich mal kurz vom Thema abweichen und allen Beteiligten noch mal  nahe legen sich vieleicht mal nachfolgendes Statement zur Nazikeule, welches ich recht treffend und gut finde, durchzulesen und dann noch mal gründlich über die künftige Verwendung dieses Wortes nachzudenken.

BEIDEN SEITEN!



> Die Nazi-Keule:
> Eine Waffe, die schweigen muss!
> 
> Schon seit längerem fällt mir immer wieder auf, wie erstaunlich sich doch Godwin`s law bewahrheitet.
> ...



Quelle:
Die Nazi-Keule: eine Waffe, die schweigen muss! – Allmystery


----------



## Taonris (22. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Warum erklären sich die Moslems in Europa nicht solidarisch und nehmen die Flüchtlinge in den Moscheen auf oder kümmern sich um Sie? Warum sind die Moslems bei dieser Diskussion gerade so leise und beteiligen sich nicht aktiv und helfen ihren Glaubensbrüdern nicht? Die Christen in Syrien wurden doch eh schon abgeschlachtet und von ihren Häusern vertrieben. Stattdessen kümmern sich bei uns in Österreich zumindest viele christliche Organisationen und auch Familien in Eigeninitiative um das Wohlergehen der Flüchtlinge.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (22. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



marluk0205 schrieb:


> Warum erklären sich die Moslems in Europa nicht solidarisch und nehmen die Flüchtlinge in den Moscheen auf oder kümmern sich um Sie? Warum sind die Moslems bei dieser Diskussion gerade so leise und beteiligen sich nicht aktiv und helfen ihren Glaubensbrüdern nicht? Die Christen in Syrien wurden doch eh schon abgeschlachtet und von ihren Häusern vertrieben. Stattdessen kümmern sich bei uns in Österreich zumindest viele christliche Organisationen und auch Familien in Eigeninitiative um das Wohlergehen der Flüchtlinge.



Interessanter Gedanke. Betrifft aber nicht nur Moscheen sondern auch die Gotteshäuser anderer Religionen - welche sich nicht für Flüchtlinge einsetzen.
(Zumindest nicht in einem solchen Maße, als das es die Öffentlichkeit erfährt.)


----------



## cryon1c (22. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Mehr als die Nazikeule fällt dir nicht ein oder ? Wenn man immer mehr ins Land holt und nichts gegen Verbrecher unter den Flüchtlingen tut, dann erzeugt das Hass !
> 
> Übrigens Leute wie du helfen den Extremisten indem sie die Nazis verharmlosen, weil sie einfache Bürger mit der Nazikeule mundtot machen wollen...



Wenn die Leute sich wie Nazis aufführen, dann kann man sie sehr wohl mit der Nazikeule hauen.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Wenn die Leute sich wie Nazis aufführen, dann kann man sie sehr wohl mit der Nazikeule hauen.



Sind die Republikaner in den USA dann auch alles Nazis?


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (22. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Wenn die Leute sich wie Nazis aufführen, dann kann man sie sehr wohl mit der Nazikeule hauen.


Und wer entscheidet wer Nazi ist und wer nicht ? Die Antifa ?


----------



## Ruptet (22. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Bei manchen ist wohl wirklich alles, was rechter ist als links, Nazi.


----------



## Amon (22. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Is leider so in diesem Land. Heutzutage wird ja schon als rechts bezeichnet was man früher konservativ nannte.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (22. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Machen die Linken wenn der Satirefilm "Er ist wieder da" rauskommt auch eine Lichterkette gegen Nazis vor den Kinos ?


----------



## cryon1c (22. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Und wer entscheidet wer Nazi ist und wer nicht ? Die Antifa ?



Unsere Gesetze.  Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Und die Republikaner sind keine Nazis (es gibt aber sehr wohl Nazis in den USA). Republikaner sind einfach eine Partei die ich absolut nicht mag z.B. Aber in den USA hat man die Wahl zwischen Pest und Cholera, hier nicht - hier kann man auch die wählen, die besser zu einem passen.


----------



## Amon (22. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Es gibt Gesetze die einen Nazi definieren?!


----------



## Nightslaver (22. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Und die Republikaner sind keine Nazis



So so und wie kommt es dann das die Meinungen der Republikaner bzgl. Einwanderern aus Mexiko nicht wesentlich zu denen der Leute hier bzgl. Flüchtlingen unterscheidet, oft sogar noch extremer ist und die Republikaner in den USA dann keine Nazis sind, die Leute hier aber schon?


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (22. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Hier sollte was stehen aber ich habe es mir anders überlegt. Nur so viel wir müssen die Probleme in den Herkunftsländern der Flüchtlinge lösen, mit allen mitteln auch wenn diese Mittel gegen Völker und Menschenrecht verstoßen würden so das die Menschen in ihren Heimatländern bald genauso leben können wie wir Deutschen in Deutschland bzw. Europäer in Europa. IS muss weg mit allen mitteln.

Und Menschen die nur weil einer Seiten einer Bibel, Koran oder anderer angeblich wichtige Bücher im Klo runter spült oder verbrennt anzugreifen ist nichts was ich in Europa sehen will und wenn die Türkei oder Menschen zu uns will/wollen dann muss so was ohne Konsequenzen bleiben.

Religionsfreiheit bedeutet auch diese ablehnen und mit Symbolischen Aktionen bekämpfen zu dürfen. Zum Beispiel wenn jemand Bibeln oder Korane verteilt diese gleich mit einem Feuerzeug zu bearbeiten.


----------



## Amon (22. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Wie wäre es wenn die Menschen selbst etwas in ihren Heimatländern ändern? Aber wenn die alle abhauen ist da bald keiner mehr der was ändern könnte.


----------



## DarkScorpion (22. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ich muss SchumiGSG9 recht geben.

Es werden derzeit nur Symptome bekämpft und nicht die Ursache.
Und das wird nun mal unwesentlich teurer.

Die EU sollte vor Ort helfen. Zur Not auch mit Militärischen Mitteln. 
Niemand sollte Angst davor haben. Gerade Deutschland soll aus seinem Schneckenhaus kriechen.


----------



## Imperat0r (22. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Amon schrieb:


> Wie wäre es wenn die Menschen selbst etwas in ihren Heimatländern ändern? Aber wenn die alle abhauen ist da bald keiner mehr der was ändern könnte.



Denkst du die Leute wollen unbedingt aus ihrer Heimat weg?
Wie würdest du reagieren, wenn in deiner Heimat dauernd Krieg herrschen würde? 

Die Menschen suchen Sicherheit für sich und ihre Familie. 
Leider können die Menschen an der Situation selber nichts in ihrem Land ändern. 
Da sind ganz andere Mächte am Werk.


----------



## Ruptet (22. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ah und wer soll ihre Situation wieder gerade biegen ? Sollen jetzt Deutsche/Französische/Österreichische Soldaten sterben gehen, nur weil sie dort lieber selbst ihren Arsch retten ?
Oder hat man vor alle Menschen von dort aufzunehmen und den Ort dann auf der Landkarte einfach als "unbewohnbar" zu kennzeichnen ?

SIE müssen erstmal den Arsch hochkriegen, dann kann man sie auch militärisch unterstützen. Man kann einfach nicht erwarten, dass ein Staat für ein anderes Land Krieg führt...da sterben immerhin auch Menschen, Menschen die mit dem Land und der Situation nichts zu tun haben und dort werden ebenfalls Familien und Freunde trauern....wo ist der verdammte Unterschied, außer das die einen vor Ort sind und die anderen paar Tausend Kilometer hinreisen ?

Vorallem kann man diese IS-Seuche nicht einfach mal wegbomben, die sitzt bereits tief in der Gesellschaft, hier muss JEDER, der gegen den IS ist, aufstehen und handeln. Man muss den Grundgedanken ausrotten, diese Organisation wird sonst immer Zuwachs finden...Das ganze wird natürlich ein langer Prozess, aber man muss auch mal den ersten Schritt wagen.


----------



## Taonris (22. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Das Problem sollte an der Wurzel bekämpft werden nur das ist zum jetzigen Zeitpunk wohl kaum möglich. Diese Terrororganisationen wurden meist von westlichen Geheimdiensten erschaffen wie es bei al-Qaida der Fall war die ja jetzt zum IS gehören. Die USA haben ja auch die syrischen Rebellen bewaffnet mit ziemlich modernen Waffen und Gerätschaften, da braucht man sich nicht wundern wenn die Dinge Mal eine blöde Wendung nehmen. Nur werden die lächerlichen Militärschläge der USA die Lage eher verschlimmern und noch mehr Flüchtlinge werden kommen. Aber die USA betrifft die Sache ja nicht die ignorieren das bewusst in Washington. Die Flüchtlinge kommen aus einer anderen Welt und passen nicht zu unserer westliche Kultur und unserem Werteverständnis. Wie man die Lage am besten löst ist schwer zu sagen. Es hilft sicher nichts irgendwelche Asylheime in kleinen Ortschaften aufzumachen und die Bewohner und die Polizei dort zu überfördern. Vllt sollte man sich an den Balkankonflikt erinnern und die damaligen Methoden wieder anwenden.


----------



## Amon (22. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Imperat0r schrieb:


> Denkst du die Leute wollen unbedingt aus ihrer Heimat weg?
> Wie würdest du reagieren, wenn in deiner Heimat dauernd Krieg herrschen würde?
> 
> Die Menschen suchen Sicherheit für sich und ihre Familie.
> ...


Is nur komisch dass die Kerle ihre Familien da lassen wenn sie nach Deutschland abhauen.


----------



## cryon1c (22. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Die USA wirds erst dann jucken, wenns bei denen brennt. 
Oder wenn es da einiges zu holen gibt für die USA. 
Alles andere interessiert sie nicht. Sie wissen vor allem wie teuer ein Krieg in diesem Umfeld ist, wie zäh und schwerfällig es da vorangeht. 
Die werden nen Teufel tun die nächste Terrororganisation zu jagen solange sie ihnen nix tut und es nix zu holen gibt. 
Und die NATO wird da auch nicht einfach so einmarschieren, schmiert euch das ab. 

Wenn es da richtig zur Sache geht, werden wir eventuell was tun. Danach gibt es aber nur zerbombes Land, wo die gesamte Infrastruktur hinüber ist. Danach gibts für die Leute da nix womit sie die Länder aufbauen könnten - ergo werden wir so oder so Geld ausgeben müssen.


----------



## Ruptet (22. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Wie wenig ich auch von den USA halte, aber sie können auch nicht immer den Babysitter spielen.
Was suchen die Amerikaner dort ? Aber eine andere Frage, die Saudis hätten die Mittel alles dem Erdboden gleich zu machen, wieso tun sie es nicht ? Sie sind vor Ort, sie werden, wenn man das nicht eindämmt, direkt betroffen sein - also ?
Beide teilen die gleiche Ideologie - die einen radikal die anderen vom Kapitalismus zerfressen, dort zählt das Geld bereits mehr als die Religion, aber man muss den Schein wahren. Es wäre für die Saudis ein leichtes, die Panzer rollen zu lassen.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (22. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Wenn es da richtig zur Sache geht, werden wir eventuell was tun. Danach gibt es aber nur zerbombes Land, wo die gesamte Infrastruktur hinüber ist. Danach gibts für die Leute da nix womit sie die Länder aufbauen könnten - ergo werden wir so oder so Geld ausgeben müssen.


Wir *müssen *niemanden aufnehmen ! Wir *müssen* gar nichts !
Einige Linke würden am liebsten alle Bürger für die Flüchtlinge zwangsenteignen und damit eine Methode anwenden die sie sich bei den Nazis und den Kommunisten abgeschaut haben.



Ruptet schrieb:


> Wie wenig ich auch von den USA halte, aber sie können auch nicht immer den Babysitter spielen.
> Was suchen die Amerikaner dort ? Aber eine andere Frage, die Saudis hätten die Mittel alles dem Erdboden gleich zu machen, wieso tun sie es nicht ? Sie sind vor Ort, sie werden, wenn man das nicht eindämmt, direkt betroffen sein - also ?
> Beide teilen die gleiche Ideologie - die einen radikal die anderen vom Kapitalismus zerfressen, dort zählt das Geld bereits mehr als die Religion, aber man muss den Schein wahren. Es wäre für die Saudis ein leichtes, die Panzer rollen zu lassen.


Es kracht dort eh bald zwischen dem Iran und Saudi-Arabien (Schiiten gegen Sunniten), und dann wars das für den gesamten Nahen Osten für mindestens 10-30 Jahre.


----------



## S754 (22. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Jihadisten im Flüchtlingsstrom? Verfassungsschutz beobachtet « DiePresse.com


----------



## Two-Face (22. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Poulton schrieb:


> Der braune Mob will also mal wieder "_das Land verteidigen_" und fühlt sich als "_das Volk™_". Da ist ja das nächste Rostock-Lichtenhagen und Hoyerswerda nicht mehr weit.


Das Problem bei den damaligen Ausschreitungen war ein kollektives Versagen von den Medien und der damaligen Bundesregierung unseres ach so viel geschätzten Altkanzlers Helmut Kohl. Damals wurde eine Hetzpolitik betrieben wie es fast nicht mehr zu glauben ist und für den Aufschwung der Neonazi-Bewegung in Deutschland gesorgt hat. Dass dabei nicht nur einzelne Leute angegriffen, sondern gar ganze Familien ausgelöscht wurden, hat unseren ehrenwerten Kanzler nicht die Bohne interessiert und schon gar nicht die Schergen der BILD, die sich damals noch "Zeitung" nennen durften. 
Der Punkt ist nunmal, wenn man politisch gegen Einwanderer wettert, sehen sich ganz schnell auch die Radikalen mit dem Feuerzeug in der Hand dazu berufen, auserwählt, was auch immer, Flüchtlingsheime anzuzünden und Hassparolen gegen Migrantenkinder vom Stapel zu lassen, wie es erst kürzlich dieser eine Porsche-Azubi in den sozialen Medien getan hat.


Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Wir *müssen *niemanden aufnehmen ! Wir *müssen* gar nichts !
> Einige Linke würden am liebsten alle Bürger für die Flüchtlinge zwangsenteignen und damit eine Methode anwenden die sie sich bei den Nazis und den Kommunisten abgeschaut haben.


Laut den Genfer Konventionen und unserem Grundgesetz müssen wir das aber sehr wohl, vor allem die, welche politisch verfolgt werden. Und das ist ein dehnbarer Begriff, wenn du dir mal die Situation im Nahen Osten genauer ansiehst.


----------



## cryon1c (22. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Wir *müssen *niemanden aufnehmen ! Wir *müssen* gar nichts !
> Einige Linke würden am liebsten alle Bürger für die Flüchtlinge zwangsenteignen und damit eine Methode anwenden die sie sich bei den Nazis und den Kommunisten abgeschaut haben.
> 
> 
> Es kracht dort eh bald zwischen dem Iran und Saudi-Arabien (Schiiten gegen Sunniten), und dann wars das für den gesamten Nahen Osten für mindestens 10-30 Jahre.



Also kannste dir schon mal ausrechnen wieviele noch rüberkommen, wenns kracht. Und wie bereits gesagt - wir müssen. Ob es dir gefällt oder nicht. Auch der braune Mob auf der Straße wird nix bringen. Sie verbrennen nur Geld wenn sie die Heime anzünden. Und einige wenige kassieren ab, darunter gehören recht bekannte Firmen, aber auch unbekannte (die für verdammt viel Geld ihre Immobilien an den Staat vermieten, für Flüchtlinge). 
Du bist doch nur so böse weil du nix vom Kuchen abkriegst, den Kuchen der auf dem Rücken anderer Menschen getragen wird - und auf die willste noch einknüppeln. Selten dämliche Idee das ganze.


----------



## Verminaard (22. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Two-Face schrieb:


> ......, wie es erst kürzlich dieser eine Porsche-Azubi in den sozialen Medien getan hat.....



Ein 17 Jaehriger ist sich dessen voll bewusst was er so im Netz von sich gibt.
Da ist es selbstverstaendlich das ihm seine ganze Zukunft verbaut wird und 
Alles von den Medien ausgeschlachtet wird.

Parallell dazu wird bei 20++ jaehrigen wiederhohlungsstraftaeter auf biegen und brechen das jugendstrafgesetz angewandt.

Der einzige Unterschied ist der eine ist ein Nazi, zumindest behaupten das alle ohne ihn wirklich zu kennen, und der andere ein armer Mensch mitnmigrationshintergrund der ja nie die gleichen Chancen hatte.

Soviel zur gleichbehandlung.


----------



## Ruptet (23. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Also kannste dir schon mal ausrechnen wieviele noch rüberkommen, wenns kracht. Und wie bereits gesagt - wir müssen. Ob es dir gefällt oder nicht. Auch der braune Mob auf der Straße wird nix bringen. Sie verbrennen nur Geld wenn sie die Heime anzünden. Und einige wenige kassieren ab, darunter gehören recht bekannte Firmen, aber auch unbekannte (die für verdammt viel Geld ihre Immobilien an den Staat vermieten, für Flüchtlinge).
> Du bist doch nur so böse weil du nix vom Kuchen abkriegst, den Kuchen der auf dem Rücken anderer Menschen getragen wird - und auf die willste noch einknüppeln. Selten dämliche Idee das ganze.



Ah jetzt ist es schon der Neid 

Was erzwungen, stößt immer auf Widerstand


----------



## Amon (23. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Deutsche dürfen halt nicht neidisch sein...


----------



## cryon1c (23. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Ruptet schrieb:


> Ah jetzt ist es schon der Neid
> 
> Was erzwungen, stößt immer auf Widerstand



Eben - wir ezwingen das Elend drüben, der Widerstand regt sich (die Leute nehmen das nicht hin) und rollt hierher. Wir sollten froh sein das Leute hier Hilfe wollen und keine Rache (könnte auch passieren). 
Und wir verdienen fleißig weiter an jedem Flüchtling, was viele nicht verstehen.


----------



## Verminaard (23. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Eben - wir ezwingen das Elend drüben, der Widerstand regt sich (die Leute nehmen das nicht hin) und rollt hierher. Wir sollten froh sein das Leute hier Hilfe wollen und keine Rache (könnte auch passieren).
> Und wir verdienen fleißig weiter an jedem Flüchtling, was viele nicht verstehen.


Was erzaehlst du da bitte?
Und erklaer mir wie und was ich an jedem Fluechtling verdiene oder verdienen werde.
Bin kein til schweiger der sich mit fluechtlingshilfe schmueckt, damit aber jede Menge Geld machen will und wahrscheinlich wird, und jeden Kritiker der ihn dahingehend befragt beschimpft.


----------



## Ruptet (23. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Eben - wir ezwingen das Elend drüben, der Widerstand regt sich (die Leute nehmen das nicht hin) und rollt hierher. Wir sollten froh sein das Leute hier Hilfe wollen und keine Rache (könnte auch passieren).
> Und wir verdienen fleißig weiter an jedem Flüchtling, was viele nicht verstehen.



Was zum Teufel ... wie erzwingen wir das Elend im Osten ? Sind wir Schuld, dass die IS wütet ? Aber natürlich sind wir an allem schuld. Hey, ich hab die Idee! Wieso geben wir nicht jedem Flüchtling einfach unsere Wohnung, unseren Job und unsere Familie ? Sie sollen sich darum kümmern und wir gehen daweil für sie kämpfen 

Stellst du dich dumm oder willst du korrekt dastehen ? Jede "Aufnahme-Quote" und sonstige Beschlüsse, die momentan zur Flüchtlingsfrage beschlossen werden, SIND erzwungen und stoßen daher in der Bevölkerung auf Widerstand.
Und du verstehst nicht, dass sehr wenige verdienen, während ein vielfaches bürgt.


----------



## cryon1c (23. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Ruptet schrieb:


> Was zum Teufel ... wie erzwingen wir das Elend im Osten ? Sind wir Schuld, dass die IS wütet ? Aber natürlich sind wir an allem schuld. Hey, ich hab die Idee! Wieso geben wir nicht jedem Flüchtling einfach unsere Wohnung, unseren Job und unsere Familie ? Sie sollen sich darum kümmern und wir gehen daweil für sie kämpfen
> 
> Stellst du dich dumm oder willst du korrekt dastehen ? Jede "Aufnahme-Quote" und sonstige Beschlüsse, die momentan zur Flüchtlingsfrage beschlossen werden, SIND erzwungen und stoßen daher in der Bevölkerung auf Widerstand.
> Und du verstehst nicht, dass sehr wenige verdienen, während ein vielfaches bürgt.



Wir verscherbeln Waffen rüber, die für diese Flüchtlingswellen erst sorgen. Wann verstehen die Leute das. Deutschland und gewisse Firmen hier verdienen an den Kriegen sonstwieviel Geld, dann kommen die Flüchtlinge her und auch an denen wird verdient - diesmal sinds aber NUR Firmen. Und wir bürgen mit nix. Die Kohle die uns durch die Waffenexporte reinfliegt, reicht für die Flüchtlinge so was von aus, und zwar sehr sehr lange. 
Aber die Bevölkerung tut so als ob wir a) dafür nicht verantwortlich sind und b) die Flüchtlinge eine Plage wären und keine Menschen die Hilfe suchen. 
Der "Widerstand" hier richtet sich gegen die Opfer, nicht gegen die Täter. Mal nachdenken schadet nicht.


----------



## Ruptet (23. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ah genau, letzte Woche habe ich ja auch 1000 stg 77 an den IS verkauft, shit wie konnte ich das bloß vergessen.


----------



## cryon1c (23. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Ruptet schrieb:


> Ah genau, letzte Woche habe ich ja auch 1000 stg 77 an den IS verkauft, shit wie konnte ich das bloß vergessen.



Du wohnt (genau wie ich und die meisten anderen die hier mitschreiben) in einem Land, welches Waffen in  genau diese Kriegsgebiete verscherbelt, wo die Flüchtlinge herkommen. Braucht sich keiner zu wundern wenn die Leute herkommen.
Die würden auch komplett illegal herkommen, keine Asylanträge stellen und kriminell werden um sich durchzuschlagen - wenn wir sie nicht reinlassen. 
Kannste nicht sagen > is nicht mein Problem.
Und das hat die Politik bei uns zu verantworten, die wir wählen. Direkt dafür verantwortlich also.


----------



## Verminaard (23. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Nur deutsche waffenexporte sind schuld?
Nicht die ganze Entwicklung, Mentalitaet usw.?

Irgendwie vermisse ich die fluechtlingshorden aus den ganzen westlichen Laendern die Waffen von Deutschland kaufen.


----------



## cryon1c (23. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Nur deutsche waffenexporte sind schuld?
> Nicht die ganze Entwicklung, Mentalitaet usw.?
> 
> Irgendwie vermisse ich die fluechtlingshorden aus den ganzen westlichen Laendern die Waffen von Deutschland kaufen.



So lange auch nur eine Knarre da drüben ballert, die aus diesem Land stammt, haben wir ein Problem.
Ich bin nicht gegen Waffen - es gibt genug davon die nie agressiv eingesetzt werden. Aber Waffen an die zu liefern die offensichtlich nicht defensiv damit rumballern werden - das geht nicht. 
Und irgendwie verstehen die Leute nicht das Flüchtlinge nicht rumballern wollen, sie fliehen ja davor.  Und was meinst du mit westlichen Ländern? Die sicheren Länder? Die Flüchtlinge von dort gehen praktisch sofort zurück wenn sie identifiziert und behandelt sind. 

Entweder wir sorgen für Frieden da drüben (ohne die eigenen Soldaten dahin zu verlegen) oder wir haben eben Flüchtlinge hier. So oder so wird es uns einiges kosten und wir müssen da durch.


----------



## Amon (23. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Oh ja! Ich wohne in einem Land welches Waffen verkauft, in Krisengebiete! Ja und! Das ist mir scheißegal! Wem dient das? Deutschen Interessen! Das ist das was zählt! Deutsche Arbeitsplätze werden erhalten! Väter können ihre Kinder ernähren! Verrecken deswegen welche in Afrika?! Who cares! Mir ist das sowas von egal!


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Du wohnt (genau wie ich und die meisten anderen die hier mitschreiben) in einem Land, welches Waffen in  genau diese Kriegsgebiete verscherbelt, wo die Flüchtlinge herkommen. Braucht sich keiner zu wundern wenn die Leute herkommen.
> Die würden auch komplett illegal herkommen, keine Asylanträge stellen und kriminell werden um sich durchzuschlagen - wenn wir sie nicht reinlassen.
> Kannste nicht sagen > is nicht mein Problem.
> Und das hat die Politik bei uns zu verantworten, die wir wählen. Direkt dafür verantwortlich also.





cryon1c schrieb:


> So lange auch nur eine Knarre da drüben ballert, die aus diesem Land stammt, haben wir ein Problem.
> Ich bin nicht gegen Waffen - es gibt genug davon die nie agressiv eingesetzt werden. Aber Waffen an die zu liefern die offensichtlich nicht defensiv damit rumballern werden - das geht nicht.
> Und irgendwie verstehen die Leute nicht das Flüchtlinge nicht rumballern wollen, sie fliehen ja davor.  Und was meinst du mit westlichen Ländern? Die sicheren Länder? Die Flüchtlinge von dort gehen praktisch sofort zurück wenn sie identifiziert und behandelt sind.
> 
> Entweder wir sorgen für Frieden da drüben (ohne die eigenen Soldaten dahin zu verlegen) oder wir haben eben Flüchtlinge hier. So oder so wird es uns einiges kosten und wir müssen da durch.


 
Oder wir sichern unsere Grenzen. Kostet auch, wäre aber mal eine sinnvolle Investition.

PS: Der Selbsthass den du an den Tag legst, ist erschreckend. Ich arbeite weder für eine Rüstungsfirma, noch für das Amt, dass die Ausfuhrgenehmigung erteilt. Also bin ich auch nicht verantwortlich. Wenn du dich gerne im Selbsthass suhlst, ist das dein gutes Recht, aber unterstelle anderen Usern keine Verantwortlichkeit, die sie nicht haben.


----------



## cryon1c (23. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Amon schrieb:


> Oh ja! Ich wohne in einem Land welches Waffen verkauft, in Krisengebiete! Ja und! Das ist mir scheißegal! Wem dient das? Deutschen Interessen! Das ist das was zählt! Deutsche Arbeitsplätze werden erhalten! Väter können ihre Kinder ernähren! Verrecken deswegen welche in Afrika?! Who cares! Mir ist das sowas von egal!



Jo kannste so denken. Aber denk mal weiter - weswegen gibts denn Flüchtlinge? Bestimmt nicht weil sie denken das Gras ist hier grüner. 
Durch die ignorante Einstellung werden die Flüchtlinge nicht weniger. Und das Geld was hier mit den Waffen verdient wird, geben wir am Ende für Flüchtlinge aus, nix mehr mit deutschen Bürgern. Da wird also nix gutes rauskommen, egal was man macht.


----------



## Ruptet (23. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Gebt euch das mal 

Die Flüchtlinge an der mazedonischen Grenze - Soldaten bringen Verpflegung, die Flüchtlinge lehnen lautstark ab und klatschen als sich die Soldaten dann mit den Hilfspaketen zurückziehen.
Wollten sogar in den Hungerstreik gehen, wenn sie nicht über die Grenze gelassen werden.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M8xkYZNsKUY

@Cryoni1c :
Du hast vollkommen recht, am besten kündigt der Familienvater, der in der Waffenfabrik arbeitet, aus Solidarität seinen Job, damit er mit seiner Familie genauso hungert, wie die Menschen in Afrika.
Das ist DER Lösungsansatz.


----------



## Nightslaver (23. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Ruptet schrieb:


> Gebt euch das mal
> 
> Die Flüchtlinge an der mazedonischen Grenze - Soldaten bringen Verpflegung, die Flüchtlinge lehnen lautstark ab und klatschen als sich die Soldaten dann mit den Hilfspaketen zurückziehen.
> Wollten sogar in den Hungerstreik gehen, wenn sie nicht über die Grenze gelassen werden.
> ...



Den Leuten kann es noch nicht so schlecht gehen wen man es sich leisten kann auf die angebotene Hilfe zu verzichten und jubelt wen die Leute verschwinden.
Ernsthaft, sowas macht schon einen sehr fragwürdigen Eindruck und wirkt schon äußerst merkwürdig...


----------



## Captn (23. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Den Leuten kann es noch nicht so schlecht gehen wen man es sich leisten kann auf die angebotene Hilfe zu verzichten und jubelt wen die Leute verschwinden.
> Ernsthaft, sowas macht schon einen sehr fragwürdigen Eindruck und wirkt schon äußerst merkwürdig...


Vorallem sahen die "Flüchtlinge" vorhin in den Nachrichten  wie Touristen aus.
Wenn ich wochenlang um mein Leben kämpfe und vermutlich nicht duschen kann, dann sehe ich nicht aus, wie frisch gewaschen. 

Dass diese Menschen dann auch noch Hilfe ablehnen zeigt mir, welche Intention dahinter steckt...


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (23. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Jo kannste so denken. Aber denk mal weiter - weswegen gibts denn Flüchtlinge? Bestimmt nicht weil sie denken das Gras ist hier grüner.
> Durch die ignorante Einstellung werden die Flüchtlinge nicht weniger. Und das Geld was hier mit den Waffen verdient wird, geben wir am Ende für Flüchtlinge aus, nix mehr mit deutschen Bürgern. Da wird also nix gutes rauskommen, egal was man macht.


Nein wir müssen einfach unsere Grenzen sichern !
Und wenn wir dorthin keine Waffen verkaufen dann machen es entweder die Amis, die Russen oder die Franzosen...


----------



## Poulton (23. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Flüchtlinge: Wieder rechte Ausschreitungen in Heidenau | ZEIT ONLINE

Passend dazu:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (23. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Poulton schrieb:


> Flüchtlinge: Wieder rechte Ausschreitungen in Heidenau | ZEIT ONLINE
> 
> Passend dazu:
> 
> ...


Dein Profilbild passt perfekt zu deinen Beiträgen...
Schon mal daran gedacht das DDR-Bürger Deutsche waren ? Und daran das DDR-Flüchtlinge auch im Winter in Zelten leben mussten ? Nein, aber Hauptsache wieder hetzten !

Heidenau ist die Folge von politischen Versagen an dem Linke mit ihrem "Kein Mensch ist illegal" Geheule genauso schuld sind wie die  Hetze der Rechtsextremen  !


----------



## DarkScorpion (23. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Poulton alleine das du Koa auf Facebook kennst disqualifiziert dich. 

Ich bin zwar ein "Wessi" aber meine Frau kommt aus Thüringen und ich wohne derzeit in Thüringen. 

Dein Post hat absolut null Niveau. Auf einer Skala von 1-10 wäre es eine -2000


----------



## Nightslaver (23. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Poulton schrieb:


> Passend dazu:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bist du Westdeutscher?
Hast du was gegen Ostdeutsche?
Bist du rassistische gegen Ostdeutsche eingestellt?
Oder warum verlinkst du so ein scheiß Hetzbild, das sugjestieren soll alle Ostdeutschen und nur die wären dumme Flüchtlingshetzer die ihre eigene Geschichte nicht kennen ?

Ehrlich solch dummes Zeug, vermutlich von irgend einem seltgerechten Westdeutschen aus dem letzten Jahrhundert, der sich für die Krönung der Intelligenz und Schöpfung hält, erstellt kann ich absolut nicht leiden. Es gibt in Westdeutschland genauso viele Menschen die sich in der Sache keinen deut besser benehmen als mancher Ostdeutsche. 

Ehrlich, jemand wie Du, der sich sonst immer als moralisch auf so hohen Niveau darstellt, kommt mit so einem Dreck an, mehr selbst demontieren kann man sich schon fast nicht mehr... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Poulton (23. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ihr scheint Satire auch dann nicht zu erkennen, wenn sie euch in den Arm zwickt. 


P.S: Ossibashing durch Panorama? | Das Erste - Panorama - Meldungen


----------



## DarkScorpion (23. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Poulton das ist keine Satire. 
Die Seite ist der letzte Dreck. Wenn du Satire willst lese Postillon.


----------



## Rolk (23. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Wir verscherbeln Waffen rüber, die für diese Flüchtlingswellen erst sorgen...



Ich weis nicht was du ständig mit den bösen deutschen Waffenexporteuren willst. Deutsche Waffen sind in den üblichen Krisengebieten absolute Ausnahmeerscheinungen, weil viel zu teuer. Da müsstest du andere, vor allem Russland, in die Pflicht nehmen...


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (23. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Poulton schrieb:


> P.S: Ossibashing durch Panorama? | Das Erste - Panorama - Meldungen


Nach der Wende haben Firmen aus dem Westen massenhaft Firmen aus den Osten aufgekauft und dann geschlossen (z.B. Trabant) und seit dem fühlen sich einige Westdeutsche uns Ossis überlegen und denken, dass wir Sozialschmarotzer sind.
In der DDR musste JEDER arbeiten gehen, im Gegensatz zum Westen.
Und den Soli mussten wir genauso wie ihr bezahlen !

P.S: Wenn du das nächste mal Filterkaffee trinkst denke daran, dass er von einem Ossi erfunden wurde.
Und wer das Ruhrgebiet erst zu einem Industriegebiet gemacht hat, nämlich Preußen !


----------



## Sparanus (23. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Mir ist der Unterschied zwischen Ost und West völlig egal liegt u.a. daran, dass meine Eltern
jeweils von einer Seite kommen und es vor 1945 eh das selbe Land war (Preußen) .



> Ich weis nicht was du ständig mit den bösen deutschen Waffenexporteuren willst. Deutsche Waffen sind in den üblichen Krisengebieten absolute Ausnahmeerscheinungen, weil viel zu teuer. Da müsstest du andere, vor allem Russland, in die Pflicht nehmen...​



Na doch hab schon einige Deutsche Waffen dort gesehen aber die wurden im oder vor dem 2. Weltkrieg produziert.​


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (23. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Na doch hab schon einige Deutsche Waffen dort gesehen aber die wurden im oder vor dem 2. Weltkrieg produziert.


Syrien hatte im Sechs-Tage-Krieg auch noch einige Panzerkampfwagen IV im Einsatz und sie sind doch sehr modern oder etwa nicht  ?


----------



## Two-Face (23. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Ein 17 Jaehriger ist sich dessen voll bewusst was er so im Netz von sich gibt.
> Da ist es selbstverstaendlich das ihm seine ganze Zukunft verbaut wird und
> Alles von den Medien ausgeschlachtet wird.
> 
> ...


Wär' es dir lieber, wenn die Meiden gegen Asylanten und Einwanderer hetzen, wie sie es vor 20 bzw. 30 Jahren gemacht haben?
Außerdem, wie kommst du jetzt auf Nazi? Hab' ich irgendwo behauptet, dass diese oder jene alles Nazis wären?
Die Typen, die Asylheime abfackeln, sind oft gar keine Neo-Nazis, sondern eher ganz normale Typen von nebenan, die vorher noch nie rechtsextrem aufgefallen sind. Musst nur mal die Berichte lesen, häufig sind das sogar Anwälte oder Leute aus der Mittelschicht, die abgesehen davon nie rechte Tendenzen gezeigt haben und auch nie vorbestraft waren. Genauso wie damals, eigentlich völlig normale Leute, aufgestachelt von der BILD und den Parolen der damaligen Regierung, Brandbomben auf Unterkünfte von Migranten geworfen haben. Dass die Leute darin zu Schaden kamen bzw. in mehreren Fällen sogar ums Leben, haben sie billigend in Kauf genommen. 
Das ist nunmal genau das was passiert, wenn Politik und Medien lautstark alle Migranten als Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge oder Kriminelle darstellt, deswegen bin ich froh, dass das nunmal heute nicht mehr der Fall ist.


----------



## Poulton (23. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Rolk schrieb:


> Deutsche Waffen sind in den üblichen Krisengebieten absolute Ausnahmeerscheinungen, weil viel zu teuer.


In Deutschland hergestellte vielleicht. Aber Heckler und Koch und Rheinmetall haben zig Lizenzen (u.a. Pakistan, Iran, Türkei, Saudi-Arabien - also richtige Vorzeigestaaten *hust*) für die Produktion von G3 und MG3 vergeben und die sind in allen Krisengebieten zu finden. 
Was richtig ist, dass Waffen des Typs Kalashnikov am weitesten verbreitet sind. Wenn ich den Small Arms Survey noch richtig in Erinnerung habe, liegen die bei über 100 Millionen, während G3 und M16 irgendwo zwischen 7 bis 8 Millionen sind und FAL zwischen 5 bis 7 Millionen.


----------



## Icedaft (23. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (23. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Zu Thema folgende Fragen mit einer Aussage! : Die bekommen 6000-10000€ für ne Überfahrt pro Person zusammen wie schaffen sie das!?
Solange sie das können wo liegt das Problem in ihrem Land?


----------



## Amon (23. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Was soll das für ein Schwachsinn sein? Das in der DDR waren DEUTSCHE! Angehörige des EIGENEN Volkes! Alleine der Vergleich mit diesen afrikanischen Asylschmarotzern ist widerlich.


----------



## DarkScorpion (23. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Man merkt halt, das den ganzen "Pro Flüchtlinge um jeden Preis" 
Langsam die Argumente ausgehen.

Die Märchen von den Fachkräften glaubt denen keiner mehr. 
Nun wird halt auf die Ostdeutschland Schiene gebaut.


----------



## Captn (23. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Amon schrieb:


> Was soll das für ein Schwachsinn sein? Das in der DDR waren DEUTSCHE! Angehörige des EIGENEN Volkes! Alleine der Vergleich mit diesen afrikanischen Asylschmarotzern ist widerlich.


Viel interessanter finde ich die Tatsache, dass der Kollege die Ruinen in den Kriegsgebieten mit der Erscheinung Dresdens und Leipzig vergleicht. Herrlicher Typ.
Der tut ja so, als wäre im Westen alles anders gewesen. 
Ich bin letztens durch Berlin-Spandau gedüst und dachte, ich wäre in Frankfurt/Oder .

Damals wollten viele einfach zu ihren Familien. Der Kontext war doch ein komplett anderer...


----------



## Amon (23. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Dieses Argument hat der Bundes Gauckler ja auch schon gebracht, aber da meinte er die Aufnahme der Menschen aus den Ostgebieten im WW2. Hat da natürlich dann auch "vergessen" dass es da um Deutsche ging.


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Amon schrieb:


> Was soll das für ein Schwachsinn sein? Das in der DDR waren DEUTSCHE! Angehörige des EIGENEN Volkes! Alleine der Vergleich mit diesen afrikanischen Asylschmarotzern ist widerlich.



Absolute Zustimmung. Mein Großvater (Baujahr 1940) und seine Schwester (Baujahr 1938) waren von Geburt beides Deutsche im selben Land. Doch mein Großvater wuchs dann in der DDR auf und seine Schwester in der BRD.

Fremde Mächte haben sie und das ganze Volk voneinader getrennt. Und diese Volk hat sich selbst gegen diese Unterdrückung gewehrt und wieder zueinander gefunden. Der Vergleich mit irgendendwelchen Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge aus fremden Kontinente ist deshalb einfach nur widerlich und von einer großen Portion Selbshass gezeichnet.

Die einzigen Länder die vergleichbar wären sind Vietnam und Korea. Denn dort wurde auch das Volk getrennt. Aber irgendwelche fremden Völker die von zehntausenden Kilometern herkommen, mit dem eigenen Volk zu vergleichen ist einfach krank.


----------



## Sparanus (23. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

An die Linken hier hier,
heißt es in der Internationale so


> Aus dem Elend uns erlösen können nur wir selber tun


oder so?


> Uns aus den Elend zu erlösen können nur die Europäer tun


----------



## Icedaft (23. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Na ist ja fein, dann hätte der Osten die ganzen Mittel aus dem Westen ja gar nicht gebraucht....


----------



## Captn (23. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Na ist ja fein, dann hätte der Osten die ganzen Mittel aus dem Westen ja gar nicht gebraucht....


Der Westen hat den Osten zu Grunde gewirtschaftet, nachdem man alles schön billig aufgekauft hat.
Die Planwirtschaft war in der DDR zwar auch nicht der Weg zum Ziel und hat den Staat in die Pleite gedrückt, aber dieses Totschlagargument zieht irgendwann auch nicht mehr.

Die DDR war immerhin der am besten wirtschaftende Staat im Ostblock.


----------



## Sparanus (23. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Naja es ist ja Gebiet der BRD, also Syrien und Co sind das nicht oder?


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (23. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Na ist ja fein, dann hätte der Osten die ganzen Mittel aus dem Westen ja gar nicht gebraucht....


Hätten wir auch nicht, hättet ihr nicht massenhaft ostdeutsche (vor allem sächsische)Firmen aufgekauft nur um sie dann zu schließen...


----------



## Poulton (23. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Die DDR war immerhin der am besten wirtschaftende Staat im Ostblock.


Und trotzdem nicht überlebensfähig. Da helfen auch die Krokodilstränen über den pöhsen Westen, der angeblich alles kaputtgemacht hat, nicht.
Wirtschaftlicher Zusammenbruch und Neuanfang nach 1990 | bpb


----------



## Captn (23. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Poulton schrieb:


> Und trotzdem nicht überlebensfähig. Da helfen auch die Krokodilstränen über den pöhsen Westen, der angeblich alles kaputtgemacht hat, nicht.
> Wirtschaftlicher Zusammenbruch und Neuanfang nach 1990 | bpb


Mir geht es eher um die immer noch andauernde Überlegenheitshaltung einiger Bürger nach 25 Jahren. Hört endlich auf mit dem Dreck!


----------



## Two-Face (23. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Überlegenhaltshaltung?

Sind es denn nicht die alten DDR-Veteranen, welche insbesondere die süddeutschen Bundesländer (Baden-Württemberg, Bayern) als dumme Bauern hingestellt haben, die ihnen ihre Ersparnisse gestohlen haben?


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (23. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Schließlich hatten wir die besseren Ampelmächen die besseren Grünen Abbiegepfeile an der Ampel und die bessere Schulen. Naja die ganzen Betrüger die DDR Firmen für 1 DM von der Verbrecherischen Treuhand gekauft haben gehören auch meistens in den Knast.


----------



## Poulton (23. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Mir geht es eher um die immer noch andauernde Überlegenheitshaltung einiger Bürger nach 25 Jahren. Hört endlich auf mit dem Dreck!


Überlegenheitshaltung? Obwohl ich selber ein gebürtiger "Ossi" bin, kann auch ich mich seit Jahren des Eindrucks nicht erwehren, dass ein Teil der ostdeutschen Bevölkerung größere Probleme dabei hat sich in die Bundesrepublik zu integrieren, wie so manche Zuwanderergruppe. Und ja, das ist ernst gemeint.


----------



## S754 (23. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Wahnsinn, wie sehr sich die Leute innerhalb eines Landes streiten. Sowas wie in Deutschland hab ich nirgendswo anders gesehen.
Kein Wunder, dass dann mit der Flüchtlingspolitik nichts funktioniert, wenn sich die Leute untereinander noch nicht mal vertragen.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (23. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Poulton schrieb:


> Überlegenheitshaltung? Obwohl ich selber ein gebürtiger "Ossi" bin, kann auch ich mich seit Jahren des Eindrucks nicht erwehren, dass ein Teil der ostdeutschen Bevölkerung größere Probleme dabei hat sich in die Bundesrepublik zu integrieren, wie so manche Zuwanderergruppe. Und ja, das ist ernst gemeint.


Dann zieh einfach in dein buntes Berlin oder Ruhrgebiet und lass dich "bereichern" statt zu verlangen, dass sich jeder Deutsche zwangsbereichern lassen muss !



S754 schrieb:


> Sowas wie in Deutschland hab ich nirgendswo anders gesehen.
> .


Ich schon, nämlich in Korea.


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (23. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Macht ihr hier grad echt ne Ost-West Disko? Was sollen der Sch!eis ?


----------



## Sparanus (23. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



S754 schrieb:


> Wahnsinn, wie sehr sich die Leute innerhalb eines Landes streiten. Sowas wie in Deutschland hab ich nirgendswo anders gesehen.
> Kein Wunder, dass dann mit der Flüchtlingspolitik nichts funktioniert, wenn sich die Leute untereinander noch nicht mal vertragen.


Jop,
das lustige ist ja, dass man für unsere Multikulti Leute im Ausland kein Verständnis hat xD
Merk ich immer, wenn ich mit Ausländern über Politik rede.

BTW:
Zählst du Österreich hier zu Deutschland? Bei euch soll es ja ähnlich aussehen.


----------



## S754 (23. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Ich schon, nämlich in Korea.


Echt? Du warst schon in Korea?


Sparanus schrieb:


> BTW:
> Zählst du Österreich hier zu Deutschland? Bei euch soll es ja ähnlich aussehen.


Ich verstehe nicht? Was hat Österreich mit Deutschland zu tun?


----------



## Sparanus (23. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Ich verstehe nicht? Was hat Österreich mit Deutschland zu tun?


Es ist das selbe Volk?!?
Aber hier meine ich, dass die Leute bei euch doch genau so darüber streiten wie hier in der BRD.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (23. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



S754 schrieb:


> Echt? Du warst schon in Korea?


Nein, aber bei den halten sich auch beide Landesteile dem anderen Teil für überlegen.


----------



## S754 (23. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Es ist das selbe Volk?!?


 Guter Witz. Nur weil der Hitler damals einmarschiert ist oder was?
Österreich hat mehr mit der Schweiz und dem ehem. Ostblock gemeinsam als mit Deutschland 
Siehe Österreich-Ungarische Monarchie. Wir haben eine ganz andere Geschichte und Mentalität als die Deutschen.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber hier meine ich, dass die Leute bei euch doch genau so darüber streiten wie hier in der BRD.


Nein, wir haben andere Probleme


----------



## Ruptet (23. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Der Vorfall in einem Zug letztens - Täter identifiziert, Islamist aus Marokko ... trauriger Einzelfall.

@Korea ist ne ganz andere Geschichte.

Ja, schwule Ampelmännchen zum Beispiel


----------



## Taonris (23. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



S754 schrieb:


> Guter Witz. Nur weil der Hitler damals einmarschiert ist oder was?
> Österreich hat mehr mit der Schweiz und dem ehem. Ostblock gemeinsam als mit Deutschland
> Siehe Österreich-Ungarische Monarchie. Wir haben eine ganz andere Geschichte und Mentalität als die Deutschen.
> 
> Nein, wir haben andere Probleme



Stimm dir da 100% zu. Wir haben geschichtlich sicher viel mit den Deutschen gemein. Aber heutzutage kann man unsere Völker kaum noch vergleichen. Ganz andere Kultur und Mentalität gerade wegen der Monarchie und der Einflüsse aus dem Balkan usw.



Der Grund warum das Ganze Deutschösterreich hieß ist ganz einfach. Österreich wurden nach dem ersten Weltkrieg alle Industriegebiete genommen. Sudetenland usw. Siehe Vertrag von Saint-Germain. Deswegen gab die damalige Regierung dem kleinen Österreich keine Chance und als einzige Chance sah man einen Anschluß an Deutschland. Deutsch war nur ein Begriff für die deutschsprachige Bevölkerung nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Preußen und Österreich führten ja sogar Krieg um die Vorherrschaft und hätten wir königgrätz gewonnen würde die Situation ja auch anders aussehen. Der Wahlspruch der Habsburger war nicht umsonst AEIOU.


----------



## Sparanus (23. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Der Grund warum das Ganze Deutschösterreich hieß ist ganz einfach. Österreich wurden nach dem ersten Weltkrieg alle Industriegebiete genommen. Sudetenland usw. Siehe Vertrag von Saint-Germain. Deswegen gab die damalige Regierung dem kleinen Österreich keine Chance und als einzige Chance sah man einen Anschluß an Deutschland. Deutsch war nur ein Begriff für die deutschsprachige Bevölkerung nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Preußen und Österreich führten ja sogar Krieg um die Vorherrschaft und hätten wir königgrätz gewonnen würde die Situation ja auch anders aussehen. Der Wahlspruch der Habsburger war nicht umsonst AEIOU.


Das Deutsche ist das was Österreich und Deutschland verbindet, man muss sich eh von dem Gedanken verabschieden, dass es so etwas wie "rein Deutsch" gibt.
Preußen ist eine Mischung aus dem Slawischen und Deutschen, Österreich ist genau so wenig Homogen,.
Ich wüsste keinen Grund Deutsche und Österreich nicht als ein Volk zu sehen, welche aufgrund ihrer Lage in Europa bestimmte Eigenheiten ausweisen.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (23. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ihr tut mir schon irgendwie leid, bei einigen von euch müssen es mehr Flüchtlinge werden damit sie mal aufwachen...
Gerade naive junge Frauen sind oft Opfer von Überfallen, aber trotzdem wählen viele von ihnen die Grünen.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Das Deutsche ist das was Österreich und Deutschland verbindet, man muss sich eh von dem Gedanken verabschieden, dass es so etwas wie "rein Deutsch" gibt.
> Preußen ist eine Mischung aus dem Slawischen und Deutschen, Österreich ist genau so wenig Homogen,.
> Ich wüsste keinen Grund Deutsche und Österreich nicht als ein Volk zu sehen, welche aufgrund ihrer Lage in Europa bestimmte Eigenheiten ausweisen.


Es gibt schon "reindeutsch", das deutsche Volk ist einfach germanisch-slawisch. 
Aber es gibt kein "reines" germanisches oder slawisches Volk, das stimmt.


----------



## Amon (23. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Noch mehr illegale Einwanderer? Sind jetzt schon zu viele hier.


----------



## Taonris (23. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Das Deutsche ist das was Österreich und Deutschland verbindet, man muss sich eh von dem Gedanken verabschieden, dass es so etwas wie "rein Deutsch" gibt.
> Preußen ist eine Mischung aus dem Slawischen und Deutschen, Österreich ist genau so wenig Homogen,.
> Ich wüsste keinen Grund Deutsche und Österreich nicht als ein Volk zu sehen, welche aufgrund ihrer Lage in Europa bestimmte Eigenheiten ausweisen.



Das wird keiner verneinen das wir viel gemeinsam haben. Und Streitereien helfen uns gerade deswegen nicht weiter.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (23. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Amon schrieb:


> Noch mehr illegale Einwanderer? Sind jetzt schon zu viele hier.


Manche haben das aber leider noch nicht verstanden, gerade in NRW werden weiterhin die Rotgrünen trotz der ganzen Probleme gewählt.


----------



## Amon (23. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Musst du mir nicht erzählen. Ich habe es hier öfter schon geschrieben dass hier in NRW 50000 abgelehnte Asylbewerber sind die immer noch nicht abgeschoben wurden und schön weiter durch gefüttert werden.


----------



## Sparanus (23. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Streiten wollte ich auch gar nicht, mich regt es nur auf, wenn immer jemand mit Hitler um die Ecke kommt, obwohl er erst ein spätes Kapitel
einer langen Geschichte ist.
Ich hab genug Freunde von drüben, wir sprechen die selbe Sprache, gucken die selben TV Sender etc
Die Unterschiede sind nicht merklich größer als zwischen einzelnen Deutschen Bundesländern, so
mein Gefühl.


----------



## S754 (23. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w25aTUklNCM&feature=youtu.be

Dieses Video macht nachdenklich!


----------



## Amon (23. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Der mit dem Smartphone hat den richtigen Satz gesagt. "Morgen hole ich mir meine Papiere und fahre nach Hause." Sollten sich alle ein Beispiel dran nehmen.


----------



## Leob12 (23. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Amon schrieb:


> Der mit dem Smartphone hat den richtigen Satz gesagt. "Morgen hole ich mir meine Papiere und fahre nach Hause." Sollten sich alle ein Beispiel dran nehmen.



Du wärst sicher auch unendlich dankbar wenn du tage oder wochenlang im Freien schlafen musst weil die Regierung komplett versagt.
Die Bewohner in Traiskirchen, die Flüchtlinge selbst, alle leiden unter der Unfähigkeit unserer Regierung die Hintern hochzubekommen und endlich mal die Leute auf Österreich zu verteilen.


----------



## Sparanus (23. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Ist schon interessant wie einige Diskussionsteilnehmer schon bei einer leichten Übertreibung einen schon als Rechten bezeichnen.


Du bist doch Rechts, warum regt du dich eigentlich auf?
Was soll an Rechts schlimm sein? Wir haben eine rechte Partei an der Macht und eine rechte Kanzlerin.

Er hat dich weder als Nazi noch als Rechtsextrem bezeichnet, aber ich bin mir nicht sicher ob er es nicht doch so meint.


----------



## Leob12 (23. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Du bist doch Rechts, warum regt du dich eigentlich auf?
> Was soll an Rechts schlimm sein? Wir haben eine rechte Partei an der Macht und eine rechte Kanzlerin.
> 
> Er hat dich weder als Nazi noch als Rechtsextrem bezeichnet, aber ich bin mir nicht sicher ob er es nicht doch so meint.


Getroffene Hunde bellen, wie man so schön sagt. 
Ich hab nachgesehen was er geschrieben hat, und solche Sprüche können nur von rechten Sprücheklopfern kommen. Ich hab nicht gegen Leute die rechts sind, aber es ist halt ein feiner Unterschied ob derjenige nun argumentieren oder nur mit irgendwelchen Übertreibungen und sinnlosen Provokationen kontern kann. Erste nenne ich auch nicht Sprücheklopfer


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (23. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Du bist doch Rechts, warum regt du dich eigentlich auf?
> Was soll an Rechts schlimm sein? Wir haben eine rechte Partei an der Macht und eine rechte Kanzlerin.
> 
> Er hat dich weder als Nazi noch als Rechtsextrem bezeichnet, aber ich bin mir nicht sicher ob er es nicht doch so meint.


Heutzutage wird Rechts aber gerne mit Rechtsextrem gleichgesetzt.

EDIT: Hab wahrscheinlich überreagiert...


----------



## Sparanus (23. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ja wie gesagt, Begriffe wie Nazi und Rechts wurden leider völlig entwertet...


----------



## S754 (23. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Heutzutage wird Rechts aber gerne mit Rechtsextrem gleichgesetzt.


Aber auch nur in Deutschland


----------



## BlackAcetal (23. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Österreicher sind meiner Meinung nach in vielen Hinsichten lockerer.


----------



## Sparanus (23. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Da kennen wir aber unterschiedliche Österreicher xD


----------



## BlackAcetal (23. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Außer in manchen Hinsichten sind die aber auch ganz schön grob vorallem die älteren xD


----------



## S754 (23. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Österreicher sind meiner Meinung nach in vielen Hinsichten lockerer.


Als ich mal in DE war hab ich aus Gewohnheit einen Bekannten mit "Heil!" gegrüßt und dabei (mit der rechten Hand) gewunken....die Leute haben mich komisch angeschaut 
Hier denkt man sich halt nichts böses dabei, es ist einfach eine normale Begrüßung.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (23. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Soso, jetzt kommt die Meinung eines 14 Jährigen ^^

Ansich habe ich 0 Probleme mit Ausländern. Wirklich, gar keine. Ich habe auch GAR KEINE Probleme mit Kriegsflüchtlingen. Ich habe aber ein Problem mit Wirtschaftsflüchtlingen . Ich weis nicht ob es einer mit bekommen hat aber bei uns in Karlsruhe sind Kriegs und Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge in der DM-Arena untergekommen. Ist ja auch ok. Nichtmal 2 Wochen später gabs dort nun eine Messerstecherei und eine versuchte Vergewaltigung. Und anstatt sie zurück zu schicken werden sie auch noch hier behalten. Warum denn ?! Was soll denn sowas ?! Man hat sich in dieses Land zu intigrieren und nicht:"Ey Alder, ich **** deine Mudda"
Und wir Deutsche dürfen uns nicht mal den kleinsten Fehler erlauben, während die "anderen" schön machen dürfen was sie wollen (überspitzt)
Ein Beispiel: Es war ein normaler Schultag, ich hatte keinen Bock und hab 0 zugehört und gelabert. Mir wird ne Strafarbeit rein gedrückt.
Ein Kollege von mir der zu uns in der 6. gekommen ist, bei dem heißts dann "Hmm, ja er is ja noch nicht so lange in Deutschland".

Mal zurück zu den Wirtschaftsflüchtlingen:
Warum ?! Warum zur Hölle sollen wir Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge behalten ?! Wenn die ihr Geld kaputt machen ist das nicht unser Bier und in !MEINEN! Augen total unbegründet das man dann hier bleiben will.
Klar, Krieg ist au nicht unser Bier, aber da sterben Menschen. Durch eine schlechte Wirtschaft glaube ich nicht oder ?
Vorallem, wenn man als Wirtschaftsflüchtling schon das Geld hat rüber zukommen kann man auch gleich drüben bleiben 

Und die Ausbaustufe dessen was mich Aggressiv macht sind die die herkommen um NICHTS zu machen. Versteht mich nicht falsch aber wenn ich irgendeinen Hartzer sehe der noch Jung ist und dann mitm fetten BMW/Mercedes rumfährt, da platzt wir ne Ader vor Wut. Warum sollen wir uns den Arsch für die faulen Säcke abarbeiten ?!
(Damit sind nur die gemeint die zu faul zum Arbeiten sind)

So, das war mal meine Meinung zu dem Thema ^^


----------



## BlackAcetal (23. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Wen meinst du mit der Meinung eines 14 jährigen?


----------



## S754 (23. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Wen meinst du mit der Meinung eines 14 jährigen?


Er ist 14.


----------



## BlackAcetal (23. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Oh verdammt....heute zu viel in der Hitze gewandert [emoji14]


----------



## Leob12 (23. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



R_Apid_Pr0 schrieb:


> Soso, jetzt kommt die Meinung eines 14 Jährigen ^^
> 
> Ansich habe ich 0 Probleme mit Ausländern. Wirklich, gar keine. Ich habe auch GAR KEINE Probleme mit Kriegsflüchtlingen. Ich habe aber ein Problem mit Wirtschaftsflüchtlingen . Ich weis nicht ob es einer mit bekommen hat aber bei uns in Karlsruhe sind Kriegs und Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge in der DM-Arena untergekommen. Ist ja auch ok. Nichtmal 2 Wochen später gabs dort nun eine Messerstecherei und eine versuchte Vergewaltigung. Und anstatt sie zurück zu schicken werden sie auch noch hier behalten. Warum denn ?! Was soll denn sowas ?!


Hast du dafür auch eine Quelle? Mit den Suchbegriffen "Karlsruhe dm Arena Messerstecherei" hab ich nichts dergleichen gefunden. 
Gibts auch dafür eine Quelle das der Vergewaltiger (wurde ja via DNA-Überprüfung ausgeforscht, oder täusche ich mich da?) in bleibt bzw das er nicht abgeschoben wird? 


> Man hat sich in dieses Land zu intigrieren und nicht:"Ey Alder, ich **** deine Mudda"


So ein Blödsinn, was ist daran bitte fehlende Integration? Sie sprechen doch Deutsch. Außerdem beschimpfen auch "Deutsche" andere Menschen, sind diese nun auch nicht integriert?


> Und wir Deutsche dürfen uns nicht mal den kleinsten Fehler erlauben, während die "anderen" schön machen dürfen was sie wollen (überspitzt)
> Ein Beispiel: Es war ein normaler Schultag, ich hatte keinen Bock und hab 0 zugehört und gelabert. Mir wird ne Strafarbeit rein gedrückt.
> Ein Kollege von mir der zu uns in der 6. gekommen ist, bei dem heißts dann "Hmm, ja er is ja noch nicht so lange in Deutschland".


Deswegen fühlst du dich benachteiligt gegenüber "Ausländern"? Das ist wirklich lächerlich. War es der gleiche Lehrer? Hat er genauso störend "gelabert"? Was sind die persönlichen Hintergründe deine Schulkameraden? 
Zwei verschiedene Situationen aus dem Kontext gerissen, das hier zu vergleichen ist nahezu unmöglich. 


> Mal zurück zu den Wirtschaftsflüchtlingen:
> Warum ?! Warum zur Hölle sollen wir Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge behalten ?! Wenn die ihr Geld kaputt machen ist das nicht unser Bier und in !MEINEN! Augen total unbegründet das man dann hier bleiben will.
> Klar, Krieg ist au nicht unser Bier, aber da sterben Menschen. Durch eine schlechte Wirtschaft glaube ich nicht oder ?
> Vorallem, wenn man als Wirtschaftsflüchtling schon das Geld hat rüber zukommen kann man auch gleich drüben bleiben


Setz dich bitte kurz mit der Geschichte Afrikas und der aktuellen Situation in vielen Ländern auseinander. Dann werden nämlich solche Aussagen wie "die machen ihr Geld selbst kaputt" obsolet, denn sie sind weder sachlich noch fundiert. Wenn du was über das Thema lesen willst, hier wurde schon genug darüber diskutiert. Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge bekommen kein Asyl in Deutschland. 
Durch eine schlechte Wirtschaft sterben sehr wohl Menschen, durch Hunger, durch daraus resultierender Gewalt, was auch immer. 



> Und die Ausbaustufe dessen was mich Aggressiv macht sind die die herkommen um NICHTS zu machen. Versteht mich nicht falsch aber wenn ich irgendeinen Hartzer sehe der noch Jung ist und dann mitm fetten BMW/Mercedes rumfährt, da platzt wir ne Ader vor Wut. Warum sollen wir uns den Arsch für die faulen Säcke abarbeiten ?!
> (Damit sind nur die gemeint die zu faul zum Arbeiten sind)


Gibt genug Deutsche die von Hartz 4 leben und es gerne ändern würden, ich weiß, du bist erst 14, aber etwas weniger Emotionalität macht eine halbwegs sachliche Betrachtung des Themas leichter.


----------



## pedi (23. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

wenn flüchtlinge flüchtlinge attakieren wirst du auch so gut wie nichts hören.
du hörst nur, wenn deutsche das tun.
heute nachmittsg lagen 4 flüchtlinge von gegenüber bei uns auf dem rasen, haben sich unterhalten und ewig telefoniert. ist unverschämt und frech, was die sich alles erlauben, oder meinen erlauben zu dürfen.
mach du das mal bei deinem nachbarn.
diese flüchtlinge dürfen aber alles.
PS: natürlich hab ich die sofort weggejagt, sonst sind bald alle 15 da und machen picknick.


----------



## BlackAcetal (23. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



pedi schrieb:


> wenn flüchtlinge flüchtlinge attakieren wirst du auch so gut wie nichts hören.
> du hörst nur, wenn deutsche das tun.
> heute nachmittsg lagen 4 flüchtlinge von gegenüber bei uns auf dem rasen, haben sich unterhalten und ewig telefoniert. ist unverschämt und frech, was die sich alles erlauben, oder meinen erlauben zu dürfen.
> mach du das mal bei deinem nachbarn.
> ...


Und vielleicht fordern die  zum Beispiel dein Essen ausm Kühlschrank für ihr Picknick und wenn du es nicht rausrückst bist du ein Nazi x)


----------



## Poulton (23. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



R_Apid_Pr0 schrieb:


> Versteht mich nicht falsch aber wenn ich  irgendeinen Hartzer sehe der noch Jung ist und dann mitm fetten  BMW/Mercedes rumfährt, da platzt wir ne Ader vor Wut. Warum sollen wir  uns den Arsch für die faulen Säcke abarbeiten ?!


Ein ALG2 Empfänger der mit einem niegelnagelneuen Benz rumfährt, den er selber besitzt?  Wenn das die ARGE mitbekommt, brennt der Wald und zwar lichterloh (und die bekommen vieles mit).


-----
Die Spirale dreht sich: Angefeindet und bedroht - Vom rechten Hass auf Sachsens Politiker


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Gibt genug Deutsche die von Hartz 4 leben und es gerne ändern würden, ich weiß, du bist erst 14, *aber etwas weniger Emotionalität macht eine halbwegs sachliche Betrachtung des Themas leichter.*



Ich mag mich irren, aber sind es nicht gerade die Befürworter von grenzenloser Zuwanderung, die an die Emotionen appelieren? Die armen Flüchtlinge, die alle wegen unserer böser Waffen und Politik herkommen.

So oder so ähnlich wird es doch begründet, dass wir brav alle Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge und "Fachkräfte" aufnehmen sollen.


----------



## pedi (23. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Und vielleicht fordern die  zum Beispiel dein Essen ausm Kühlschrank für ihr Picknick und wenn du es nicht rausrückst bist du ein Nazi x)



ob die schweinswürstl essen?


----------



## cryon1c (23. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Poulton schrieb:


> Ein ALG2 Empfänger der mit einem niegelnagelneuen Benz rumfährt, den er selber besitzt?  Wenn das die ARGE mitbekommt, brennt der Wald und zwar lichterloh (und die bekommen vieles mit).
> 
> 
> -----
> Die Spirale dreht sich: Angefeindet und bedroht - Vom rechten Hass auf Sachsens Politiker



Der ALG2-Empfänger kann tatsächlich mit einem neuen Benz rumfahren. Sie können ihn nicht sofort zwingen das Auto zu verkaufen, wenn der vor kurzem erst die Leistungen bezieht oder aufstockt. Dafür muss man aber belegen können das die Karre für die Jobsuche etc eingesetzt wird und der Verkauf/Tausch von eben dieser erhebliche finanzielle Nachteile hat. Oft ist das Auto auch im Besitz der Rentner etc. Da kann sich die ARGE so was von auf den Kopf stellen - bei einem Besitzer der keine Leistungen bezieht, können die nur zuschauen.


----------



## Nightslaver (23. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Poulton schrieb:


> Die Spirale dreht sich: Angefeindet und bedroht - Vom rechten Hass auf Sachsens Politiker



Tja auch interessant ist der Teil des Artikels:



> *Übergriffe auch von links*
> Gerade den führenden  Christdemokraten Sachsens wie Ministerpräsident Stanislaw Tillich wird  unter anderem von der Opposition vorgeworfen, zu zögerlich gegen  Rechtspopulisten und Asylfeinde Stellung bezogen zu haben und sie damit  willentlich oder unwillentlich gestärkt zu haben.
> CDU-Generalsekretär Michael Kretschmer zeigt sich inzwischen nachdenklich:
> "Wir  haben über die letzten Jahre so was eigentlich überhaupt nicht gekannt.  Und erleben das jetzt in den vergangenen Monaten häufiger. Es hat immer  was mit dem Thema Unterbringung von Asylbewerbern zu tun. Und das  zeigt, dass es an dieser Stelle ein Problem gibt."
> ...



Aber nein nein, linke Gewalt ist absolut harmlos, die wollen doch nur spielen.


----------



## Leob12 (23. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Sagt wer?


----------



## Nightslaver (23. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Sagt wer?



Wir hatten vor einer weile die Diskusion wo irgend jemand behauptete Linke Gewalt wäre harmlos im Vergleich zu der die von Rechts kommt.


----------



## Rolk (24. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Also mir geht diese Pro Til Schweiger Kampagne langsam gehörig gegen den Strich. Presse und andere Promis scheinen regelrecht Schlange zu stehen, um Schweigers Altersvorsorge durch zu boxen. Da kommt keiner auf die Idee zu hinterfragen, warum er das Heim nicht einfach baut und dann unentgeltlich den zuständigen Stellen übergibt, wo es ihm angeblich doch nur um die hilfsbedürftigen Menschen geht. Nein, das kann man ja nicht fragen, dann würde auch der letzte mitbekommen das Schweiger und Partner das Heim selbst betreiben und fette Rechnungen dafür ausstellen wollen. Ich finde es eine Sauerei das sich irgendwelche Promis an der ganzen Flüchtlingsproblematik bereichern wollen. Die Til Schweiger Foundation, auf die sich alle stürzen, ist auch kaum mehr als show. Das eigene Geld, welches von Schweiger drin steckt, wäre vielleicht das Equivalent zu einer 200 € Spende eines Normalverdieners.


----------



## cryon1c (24. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Rolk schrieb:


> Also mir geht diese Pro Til Schweiger Kampagne langsam gehörig gegen den Strich. Presse und andere Promis scheinen regelrecht Schlange zu stehen, um Schweigers Altersvorsorge durch zu boxen. Da kommt keiner auf die Idee zu hinterfragen, warum er das Heim nicht einfach baut und dann unentgeltlich den zuständigen Stellen übergibt, wo es ihm angeblich doch nur um die hilfsbedürftigen Menschen geht. Nein, das kann man ja nicht fragen, dann würde auch der letzte mitbekommen das Schweiger und Partner das Heim selbst betreiben und fette Rechnungen dafür ausstellen wollen. Ich finde es eine Sauerei das sich irgendwelche Promis an der ganzen Flüchtlingsproblematik bereichern wollen. Die Til Schweiger Foundation, auf die sich alle stürzen, ist auch kaum mehr als show. Das eigene Geld, welches von Schweiger drin steckt, wäre vielleicht das Equivalent zu einer 200 € Spende eines Normalverdieners.



Und andere verdienen nicht daran? Jeder der Dienstleistungen für Flüchtlinge anbietet (nicht ehrenamtlich, sondern ganz normal), kassiert richtig ab. 
Wenn jetzt ein Promi also mitmacht und was gutes tut (und ja, das ist was gutes - für die Flüchtlinge, für den Til selbst, für Arbeiter die da beschäftigt werden). Unentgeltlich kann man es machen, muss aber keiner.
Gibt genug Promis die ihr Geld an Stiftungen vererben oder einfach Spenden (und natürlich ihren Ruf aufpolieren dabei, meistens jedenfalls).


----------



## Verminaard (24. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Und andere verdienen nicht daran? Jeder der Dienstleistungen für Flüchtlinge anbietet (nicht ehrenamtlich, sondern ganz normal), kassiert richtig ab.
> Wenn jetzt ein Promi also mitmacht und was gutes tut (und ja, das ist was gutes - für die Flüchtlinge, für den Til selbst, für Arbeiter die da beschäftigt werden). Unentgeltlich kann man es machen, muss aber keiner.
> Gibt genug Promis die ihr Geld an Stiftungen vererben oder einfach Spenden (und natürlich ihren Ruf aufpolieren dabei, meistens jedenfalls).


Deine logik muss man nicht verstehen.
Die waffenhersteller, die indirekt, na laut deiner Behauptung eigentlich die hauptverursacher der fluechtlingsproblematik sind, sind der Teufel schlechthin.
Wobei hier schon eroertert würde, das deutsche Waffen direkt eher zu teuer sind und es zahlreiche lizenznachbauten gibt.

Die Leute die schamlos Unmengen an Geld mit dem Elend der fluechtlinge machen sind heilige?


Vielleicht komm ich irgendwann dahinter wie du tickst, momentan steh ich bei deinen Aussagen echt an.


----------



## cryon1c (24. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Deine logik muss man nicht verstehen.
> Die waffenhersteller, die indirekt, na laut deiner Behauptung eigentlich die hauptverursacher der fluechtlingsproblematik sind, sind der Teufel schlechthin.
> Wobei hier schon eroertert würde, das deutsche Waffen direkt eher zu teuer sind und es zahlreiche lizenznachbauten gibt.
> 
> ...



Wenn ich Waffen verticke, an Leute die damit ganz sicher nicht nur einfach rumlaufen, bin ich sicher kein guter Mensch.
Und ja, Leute die Waffen in die Kriesengebiete verkaufen (egal aus welcher Quelle und wie) - sie sind mit verantwortlich.
Wenn ich aber Dienstleistungen für Leute bereitstelle, die es brauchen - was ist daran schlecht? Das bringt keinen um.
Arbeit muss halt bezahlt werden. Nur in einem Fall werden Waffen verkauft, im anderen Dienstleistungen und Immobilien angeboten. 
Wenn der Staat fürs zweite so viel mehr zahlt als es eigentlich auf dem freien Markt wert ist - das ist ein Problem.


----------



## Verminaard (24. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Dienstleistungen und Hilfe sind nichts schlechtes. Behaupte ich nicht.
Die Motivation die dahintersteckt darf hinterfragt werden. Speziell bei Personen die im oeffentlichen Leben stehen, dadurch ihren Lebensunterhalt und mehr verdienen und sich mit solchen hilfstaten medienwirksam bruesten.
Auch wenn kein weiteres direktes finanzielles Interesse dahintersteckt, erntet man bei Hilfen die so von den Medien begleitet werden jede Menge Reputation, die einem im weiteren Verlauf des Lebens durchaus (finanzielle) Vorteile bringen kann.
Speziell beim Herren schweiger liegt der Verdacht nahe, das er aber auch direkt abkassieren will. In den Medien als fluechtlingshelfer auftreten, wenn man sein Projekt etwas naeher betrachtet ist es ploetzlich nicht mehr so strahlend, und stellt man ihm fragen dazu, wird er ausfallend.

Nochmal: Hilfen sind in jedem Fall zu Befuerworten! Was ein absolutes NoGo ist, ist Kapital aus Notsituationen zu schlagen. Leute die unverschaemte Mietpreise verlangen und bekommen und auch einen til schweiger, der mmn als oeffentliche Person auch eine Vorbildfunktion hat, immerhin lebt er ganz gut davon, setze ich mit schleppern und waffenhaendlern auf eine Stufe.


----------



## Rolk (24. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Bis auf ein paar ganz braune Socken hätte kaum einer Probleme damit, wenn er das Heim baut und von mir aus auch medienwirksam übergibt. In dem Moment wo er es selbst betreiben und Steuergelder fliesen sehen will sollte man ihm aber keinen Millimeter weit trauen. Das wird ein neues Paradebeispiel dafür, dass Gewinne privatisiert und Verluste sozialisiert werden.


----------



## S754 (25. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Erneut Feuer in geplantem Flüchtlingsheim in Deutschland - Politik - Vorarlberg Online

Also das ist nun wirklich keine Lösung


----------



## -Shorty- (25. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



S754 schrieb:


> Erneut Feuer in geplantem Flüchtlingsheim in Deutschland - Politik - Vorarlberg Online
> 
> Also das ist nun wirklich keine Lösung



Das hast du sehr gut erkannt, wirklich.


----------



## Captn (25. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



S754 schrieb:


> Erneut Feuer in geplantem Flüchtlingsheim in Deutschland - Politik - Vorarlberg Online
> 
> Also das ist nun wirklich keine Lösung


Heute früh meinten die im Radio noch, die Feuerwehr möchte sich auf keine Aussage zum Brandstifter festlegen.

Eine Linkspolitikerin sprach von rechtem Terror .

Mich beschäftigt viel eher, wo die Schüler Sport machen sollten, selbst, wenn die Turnhalle nicht angezündet worden wäre. 

Ist ja nicht so, dass der Sportunterricht für das Bestehen des Abiturs Pflicht ist .


----------



## Metalic (25. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

In meinem Nachbarort (3500 Einwohner) sind knapp 400 Flüchtlinge in der alten Kaserne untergekommen. Sind bestimmt auch einige wirklich arme "Schweine" unter den Menschen. Aber der Penny Supermarkt der 300m neben der Kaserne liegt hat mittlerweile ein Hausverbot für die Flüchtlinge ausgesprochen. Dort wurde mehrfach geklaut bzw. es wurde versucht zu klauen.
Besonders haben die Schnappspullen es den Leuten angetan. Direkt im Laden aufgedreht und einen ordentlich Schluck genommen


----------



## Bester_Nick (25. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Gibt halt nicht nur Asylanten, sondern auch Assilanten.


----------



## merhuett (25. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Und das ist das Problem. Ich denke ein Großteil kommt nicht direkt aus einer kürzlich zerbombten Stadt, so wie es die Medien zeigen um Mitleid zu erregen.


----------



## aloha84 (25. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



merhuett schrieb:


> Und das ist das Problem. Ich denke ein Großteil kommt nicht direkt aus einer kürzlich zerbombten Stadt, so wie es die Medien zeigen um Mitleid zu erregen.



Stimmt, die Mehrheit lebte in Goldpalästen + integriertem Harem und weil sie uns, unseren mittelprächtigen Wohlstand nicht gönnen, sind sie nun hier um uns alles wegzunehmen.
Und danach gehen sie wieder zurück, in ihre paradiesischen Heimatländer......mit den vielen Goldpalästen.


----------



## merhuett (25. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Gleich wieder übertreiben [emoji1] Ein Mittelmaß gibt es ja nicht.


----------



## BlackAcetal (25. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

N24 und N-Tv ist die Frau Merkel gerade zu Besuch im Stadtteil Marxloh und macht einen Bürgerdialog.
Wen es interessiert kann mal vorbei schauen.


----------



## aloha84 (25. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Es wird nunmal zu oft die Redewendung "ein Großteil" gebracht, um die Vorgeschichte der Flüchtlinge abzumildern.

Ein Teil der Asylbewerber kommt nicht aus Kriegsgebieten, sondern aus Ländern in denen Elend und Willkür herrscht. 
Ein Teil sind "Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge" meist aus dem Balkan, dieser Teil ist noch da, nimmt aber rapide ab. --> Dieser Teil wird zurück geschickt.
Aber deshalb kann man nicht "dem Großteil" das Asyl absprechen.
5 Millionen Menschen sind momentan auf der Flucht, und das machen die nicht aus jux und tollerei.


----------



## Two-Face (25. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Na immerhin, ihrem geschätzten Mentor Kohl ist das zu seiner Zeit am Arsch vorbeigegangen.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (25. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



BlackAcetal schrieb:


> N24 und N-Tv ist die Frau Merkel gerade zu Besuch im Stadtteil Marxloh und macht einen Bürgerdialog.
> Wen es interessiert kann mal vorbei schauen.



Ob die da heil rauskommt? 
Ich mein, selbst ich krieg Schiss in Marxloh...
(Ich war allerdings auch schon lange nicht mehr dort)


----------



## Kaaruzo (25. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Es wird nunmal zu oft die Redewendung "ein Großteil" gebracht, um die Vorgeschichte der Flüchtlinge abzumildern.
> 
> Ein Teil der Asylbewerber kommt nicht aus Kriegsgebieten, sondern aus Ländern in denen Elend und Willkür herrscht.
> Ein Teil sind "Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge" meist aus dem Balkan, dieser Teil ist noch da, nimmt aber rapide ab. --> Dieser Teil wird zurück geschickt.
> ...



Man kann jedem das Aysl absprechen, da sie über sichere Drittstaaten nach Deutschland kommen. Deshlab hätte ich gerne eine Antwort auf meine Frage.

Welches Nachbarland Deutschlands ist kein sicherer Drittstaat?


----------



## xiiMaRcLeoN (25. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Habe grade auch Flüchtlinge gesehen. Ziemlich gut gebaute Kerle mit Smartphones in der Hand dazu noch Zigaretten.


----------



## aloha84 (25. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Man kann jedem das Aysl absprechen, da sie über sichere Drittstaaten nach Deutschland kommen. Deshlab hätte ich gerne eine Antwort auf meine Frage.
> 
> Welches Nachbarland Deutschlands ist kein sicherer Drittstaat?



Alle Nachbarländer sind sichere Länder, was hilft dir das?
Dublin II ist in der Praxis ausgesetzt, und sowieso nicht praktisch anwendbar. (Wie willst du denn als Sachbearbeiter zweifelsfrei herausbekommen, wie er/sie/es eingereist ist?)
Das einzige was helfen würde wäre eine Quote, die würde für ein *wenig* Entlastung sorgen.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (25. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ich kam gerade nach Hause - wie gesagt, bei uns wurden Flüchtlinge in leerstehende Wohnungen untergebracht.
Da standen im Flur welche von der Ausländerbehörde mit Dolmetscher und haben der Familie (?) versucht beizubringen,
dass der Antrag auf Asyl abgelehnt wurde und das sie zum 1.9.2015 abgeschoben werden.

Die liefen hier noch eine ganze Weile durch das Haus, ich denke das da einige Anträge nicht genehmigt wurden.


----------



## Taonris (25. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Wie gesagt das Sinnvollste wäre es wenn wir die wirklich Gefährdeten hier aufnehmen die dort wirklich den Tod fürchten müssen wie die Christen oder die Jesiden. Die werden sich hier auch leichter integrieren als irgendwelche Steinzeitislamisten aus Syrien die Nahrung verweigern weil ein Rotes Kreuz darauf ist die können uns gestohlen bleiben. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FvWEBiLuXIc


----------



## Two-Face (25. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



marluk0205 schrieb:


> Die werden sich hier auch leichter integrieren als irgendwelche Steinzeitislamisten aus Syrien die Nahrung verweigern weil ein Rotes Kreuz darauf ist die können uns gestohlen bleiben. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FvWEBiLuXIc


Die Unterkünfte, in denen neu angekommene Flüchtlinge in Deutschland aufgenommen werden, werden auch vom Roten Kreuz und den Maltesern betreut und dort hat keiner Hilfe abgelehnt, nur weil jemand ein Kreuz auf der Uniform hatte.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (25. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Natürlich nicht. 
Jedenfalls nicht, wenn die Hilfe wirklich benötigt wird.*
Verstrahlte Leute gibt es immer.
Ebenso welche, die jede Gelegenheit nutzen, irgendwie zu hetzen. Manchmal wird da auch mal was aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen und manchmal auch für Auflagen/Einschaltquote/Klicks genutzt.
Aber nur manchmal.
Und natürlich nur von der jeweils gegnerischen Partei 

Ebensowenig, wie Moslems in Bosnien Hilfe vom roten Kreuz abgelehnt haben, oder die dort lebenden katholischen Serben die Hilfe vom roten Halbmond.

Und - oh Wunder - die beiden Hilfsorganisationen arbeiten durchaus zusammen. Und beide wieder mit der UNO, OSZE und Armeen diverser Nationen. 

Gerade bei den Hilfsorganisationen stehen die Menschen selbst weit vor deren Religion.

Und die meisten Menschen selbst, egal welcher Religion sie angehören, können durchaus unterscheiden zwischen radikalen Stimmungsmachern/Kriegstreibern und normal tickenden Menschen.

---
* kenne welche, die ehrenamtlich bei "der Tafel" arbeiten. Die erzählen von so einigen Berufs-Hartzern auch die dollsten Geschichten. Mit vergleichsweise dickem Auto vorfahren, drin dann den Larry machen und nur die besten Dinge fordern. Gemüse? Leicht schrumpeliger Apfel?
"Könnt ihr behalten! Mehr Fleisch und Fisch!"

Die, die wirklich darauf angewiesen wären, trauen sich oft aus falscher Scham gar nicht hin und sind froh, wenn sie bei den örtlichen Läden am Hintereingang dann mal was bekommen.


----------



## S754 (25. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



DaBlackSheep schrieb:


> Ob die da heil rauskommt?
> Ich mein, selbst ich krieg Schiss in Marxloh...
> (Ich war allerdings auch schon lange nicht mehr dort)



Ich habe vorhin im Deutschen Fernsehen eine Reportage über Marxloh gesehen....Wahnsinn. Ich bin sprachlos, wie kann sowas entstehen? 
Absolut kein Verständnis dafür.


----------



## Kaaruzo (25. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



marluk0205 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt das Sinnvollste wäre es wenn wir die wirklich Gefährdeten hier aufnehmen die dort wirklich den Tod fürchten müssen wie die Christen oder die Jesiden. Die werden sich hier auch leichter integrieren als irgendwelche Steinzeitislamisten aus Syrien die Nahrung verweigern weil ein Rotes Kreuz darauf ist die können uns gestohlen bleiben. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FvWEBiLuXIc



Wir sollten uns da ein Beispiel an den osteuropäischen Ländern nehmen, und muslimischen "Flüchtlingen" und "Fachkräften" komplett die Einreise verweigern. Die Länder Osteuropas haben vor nicht allzu langer Zeit unter einer schlimmen Ideologie gelitten und wissen, dass sie das nicht wieder wollen.


----------



## Taonris (25. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Die Unterkünfte, in denen neu angekommene Flüchtlinge in Deutschland aufgenommen werden, werden auch vom Roten Kreuz und den Maltesern betreut und dort hat keiner Hilfe abgelehnt, nur weil jemand ein Kreuz auf der Uniform hatte.



Wieder helfen die bösen Christen als einziger den Molsems. Wieso helfen die sonst so lauten Molsems ihren Glaubensbrüdern plötzlich nicht und schweigen. Wenn die Israelis einen Sack Reis umhauen gibts dann aber wieder eine Massendemonstration.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (25. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Wie viele Flüchtlinge sind denn derzeit in anderen Ländern mit überwiegend muslimischer Bevölkerung?
Ein paar mehr, oder?

Würden hiesige Islamvereine Flüchtlingsunterkünfte bauen oder zur Verfügung stellen, würde es garantiert nicht lange dauert, bis es irgendwo heißt, die würden sich:

- daran bereichern (um hintenrum irgendne Terrororganisation zu unterstützen)
- in unserem Land einfach Leute zusammentrommeln, die keiner haben will

Richtig, oder falsch?

Vielleicht machen die ja was, aber reden da nicht so laut drüber? Ist ja nicht jeder ein Til Schweiger. 

Ich weiß es aber nicht.

Dass Länder wie Saudi-Arabien wesentlich mehr tun könnten, ist mir bewusst. Aber ich denke, da ist den Scheichs der Geld-Gott inzwischen näher, als Allah.


----------



## Taonris (25. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Wie viele Flüchtlinge sind denn derzeit in anderen Ländern mit überwiegend muslimischer Bevölkerung?
> Ein paar mehr, oder?
> 
> Würden hiesige Islamvereine Flüchtlingsunterkünfte bauen oder zur Verfügung stellen, würde es garantiert nicht lange dauert, bis es irgendwo heißt, die würden sich:
> ...



Dieses Flüchtlinge werden sich sowieso nie integrieren können denn sie wollen es eigentlich auch nicht. Ihre Kultur ist nicht vereinbar mit unserer ganz im Gegenteil sie verabscheuen uns. Schau dir die Zustände in den Flüchtlingsheimen doch einmal an. Wenn ich Flüchtling wäre und aus einem Kriegsgebiet komme wo ich um meine Leben fürchte, dann wäre ich dankbar wenn man mir eine Matratze ein Stück Brot und etwas Wasser gibt und würde nicht randalieren und mit Gegenständen um mich werfen aber vllt ist das Teil ihrer menschenverachtenden Religion. Ich bin mit vielen Moslems aus dem ehemaligen Jugoslawien aufgewachsen und bin der Meinung das diese sich zum größten Teil gut integriert haben was auch verständlich ist haben doch aufgrund der Monarchie eine lange gemeinsame Vergangenheit, aber zu erwarten das sich Afghanen erfolgreich integrieren die jetzt schon nur Probleme machen ist sehr naiv.


----------



## Icedaft (25. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Und alle Menschen einer Volksgruppe/Religion über einen Kamm zu scheren ist es ebenso...

Mal was anderes, ein netter Artikel zur vielbeschworenen Antifa:
Chaoten oder Heilsbringer?: Danke, liebe Antifa! - Berlin - Tagesspiegel Mobil


----------



## Two-Face (25. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



marluk0205 schrieb:


> Wieder helfen die bösen Christen als einziger den Molsems. Wieso helfen die sonst so lauten Molsems ihren Glaubensbrüdern plötzlich nicht und schweigen. Wenn die Israelis einen Sack Reis umhauen gibts dann aber wieder eine Massendemonstration.


Das Rote Kreuz ist keine christliche Organisation.

Und wenn du das Umstoßen eines Sackes Reis mit Bombenabwurf auf palästinensische Gebiete und den daraus resultierenden, zivilen Toten gleichsetzt, dann will ich nicht wissen, wo genau deine restlichen Ansichten liegen.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (25. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Sind denn nicht die meisten Flüchtlinge dankbar und unauffällig?
Wie gesagt, Verstrahlte gibt es immer.

Die fallen halt auf.
Hier auch. Auch hier ist die Zahl der Ladendiebstähle gestiegen, aber die Mehrheit der sich bei uns im Ort aufhaltenden Flüchtlinge ist friedlich (ca 600 bei 10.000 Einwohnern, Niedersachsen, tiefschwarz und christlich)

Muss aber auch sagen, daß sich hier wirklich Mühe gegeben wird. Von beiden Seiten. 

Ist doch immer so.

-Nicht alle Fussballfans sind saufende und randalierende Deppen
- nicht alle Arbeitslosengeld-/Hartz-IV-Bezieher sind faul
- nicht jeder Computerspieler ist ein Stubenhocker ohne Freunde
- nicht jeder Pegidateilnehmer ist ein Nazi
usw

Vorurteile und Schubladendenken ist immer furchtbar einfach, führt aber in den seltensten Fällen zum Ziel.


----------



## Taonris (25. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Das Rote Kreuz ist keine christliche Organisation.
> 
> Und wenn du das Umstoßen eines Sackes Reis mit Bombenabwurf auf palästinensische Gebiete und den daraus resultierenden, zivilen Toten gleichsetzt, dann will ich nicht wissen, wo genau deine restlichen Ansichten liegen.



Und was ist mit den Anschlägen die Moslems auf der ganzen Welt im Namen des Korans verüben? Die tausenden abgeschlachteten Christen in Irak und Syrien, die Dörfer die in Afrika von Boko Haram überfallen wurden, die Babys die in die Luft gesprengt werden, die Homosexuellen die von Türmen geworfen werden. Aber wenn dir das egal ist dann kann ich mir auch vorstellen wie dein restlichen Ansichten aussehen.


----------



## Two-Face (25. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



marluk0205 schrieb:


> Und was ist mit den Anschlägen die Moslems auf der ganzen Welt im Namen des Korans verüben? Die tausenden abgeschlachteten Christen in Irak und Syrien, die Dörfer die in Afrika von Boko Haram überfallen wurden, die Babys die in die Luft gesprengt werden, die Homosexuellen die von Türmen geworfen werden. Aber wenn dir das egal ist dann kann ich mir auch vorstellen wie dein restlichen Ansichten aussehen.


Habe ich sowas schon mal irgendwo mit einem umgefallenen Sack Reis kommentiert?


----------



## S754 (25. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



marluk0205 schrieb:


> Und was ist mit den Anschlägen die Moslems auf der ganzen Welt im Namen des Korans verüben? Die tausenden abgeschlachteten Christen in Irak und Syrien, die Dörfer die in Afrika von Boko Haram überfallen wurden, die Babys die in die Luft gesprengt werden, die Homosexuellen die von Türmen geworfen werden. Aber wenn dir das egal ist dann kann ich mir auch vorstellen wie dein restlichen Ansichten aussehen.



Aus dem Grund bin ich jeder Religion/Sekte/Kult gegenüber negativ eingestellt und halte nichts davon 
Egal ob Islam, Christentum, Judentum, Buddhismus etc., alles ******* 

EDIT: Siehe Signatur, zweiter Link


----------



## Taonris (25. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Habe ich sowas schon mal irgendwo mit einem umgefallenen Sack Reis kommentiert?



Was die Israelis mit den Palästinensern machen ist sicher nicht richtig aber unschuldig sind auch Sie nicht. Hitler wird in den arabischen Ländern übrigens verehrt und Mein Kampf ist dort ein Bestseller. In Deutschland und Österreich werden Moslems wegen jeder Kleinigkeit laut aber bei Gräueltaten die von ihren Glaubensbrüdern begangen werden schweigen sie immer wieder. Diese Doppelmoral ist furchtbar.


----------



## Two-Face (25. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Es ist völlig egal, wer mehr Unheil anrichtet, man reduziert nunmal nicht den Tod vieler Leute (egal "wie" vieler) auf eine sprichwörtliche Lappalie. Ich finde das herabwürdigend und mehr als daneben.

Ich habe auch nie die Gräueltaten der Islamisten irgendwo verharmlost oder deren Opfer heruntergespielt. Es gibt sicher auch objektivere Möglichkeiten, auf die deutlich umfangreicheren Verbrechen islamistischen Terreors als den Bombenangriffen Israels hinzuweisen.


----------



## Taonris (25. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Es ist völlig egal, wer mehr Unheil anrichtet, man reduziert nunmal nicht den Tod vieler Leute (egal "wie" vieler) auf eine sprichwörtliche Lapalie. Ich finde das herabwürdigend und mehr als daneben.



Hab ich auch nicht getan. Aber du könntest ja mal davon berichten was die Hamas mit den Israelis macht.


----------



## Two-Face (25. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Doch hast du, indem du die Bombenangriffe Israels, weswegen es Proteste gab, (ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus, dass du darauf Bezug genommen hast) als einen umgefallenen Sack Reis bezeichnet hast. Dabei sind eben leider nicht bloß HAMAS ums Leben gekommen und das war auch keine Randnotiz.

Das ist zwar auch keine Rechtfertigung, für die HAMAS zu protestieren, aber dermaßen herunterspielen ist auch nicht in Ordnung.


----------



## Taonris (25. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Doch hast du, indem du die Bombenangriffe Israels, weswegen es Proteste gab, (ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus, dass du darauf Bezug genommen hast) als einen umgefallenen Sack Reis bezeichnet hast. Dabei sind eben leider nicht bloß HAMAS ums Leben gekommen und das war auch keine Randnotiz.
> 
> Das ist zwar auch keine Rechtfertigung, für die HAMAS zu protestieren, aber dermaßen herunterspielen ist auch nicht in Ordnung.



Wann hab ich auf einen Bombenangriff hingewiesen? Mir gehts darum das Moslems weltweit Israel verachten und gegen Israel demonstrieren. Wie es bei diesem Mädchen der Fall war (*** Gleichzeitig fordert dieses Mädchen aber das Israel aufgelöst wird und viele Moslem fordern ja einen Angriff auf Israel.


----------



## Two-Face (25. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Eine Massendemonstration, wie von dir erwähnt, gab es wegen den Bombenangriffen Israels auf palästinensische Gebiete (dein Sack Reis, den die Israelis umgestoßen haben) und darauf bin ich eingegangen. Ich wüsste nicht, weswegen es sonst Massendemonstrationen gegen Israel in jüngster Zeit gegeben haben soll. Du hättest mich auch eingangs korrigieren können, als ich die Bombenangriffe erwähnt hatte, hast du aber nicht getan, sondern gleich auf die Gräueltaten der Islamisten hingewiesen und diese ins Gewicht gelegt.

Für die besagten Massendemonstrationen gab es einen konkreten Anlass, nicht dass Moslems (du meinst wohl eher Islamisten) generell Isarel verachten.


----------



## Taonris (25. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Eine Massendemonstration, wie von dir erwähnt, gab es wegen den Bombenangriffen Israels auf palästinensische Gebiete (dein Sack Reis, den die Israelis umgestoßen haben) und darauf bin ich eingegangen. Ich wüsste nicht, weswegen es sonst Massendemonstrationen gegen Israel in jüngster Zeit gegeben haben soll. Du hättest mich auch eingangs korrigieren können, als ich die Bombenangriffe erwähnt hatte, hast du aber nicht getan, sondern auf die Gräueltaten der Islamisten hingewiesen.
> 
> Für die besagten Massendemonstrationen gab es einen konkreten Anlass, nicht dass Moslems (du meinst wohl eher Islamisten) generell Isarel verachten.



Wann habe ich auf eine Massendemonstration hingewiesen. Ich habe lediglich gemeint das jede Aktion Israels total ins Negative gezogen und verteufelt wird.


----------



## Two-Face (25. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



marluk0205 schrieb:


> Wieder helfen die bösen Christen als einziger den Molsems. Wieso helfen die sonst so lauten Molsems ihren Glaubensbrüdern plötzlich nicht und schweigen. Wenn die Israelis einen Sack Reis umhauen gibts dann aber wieder eine Massendemonstration.


...und der einzige Grund, den mir einfällt, warum es in jüngerer Vergangenheit derartige Demonstrationen gegeben hat, war wegen den besagten Militärschlägen, nach den HAMAS-Angriffen.


----------



## Taonris (25. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Two-Face schrieb:


> ...und der einzige Grund, den mir einfällt, warum es in jüngerer Vergangenheit derartige Demonstrationen gegeben hat, war wegen den besagten Militärschlägen, nach den HAMAS-Angriffen.



Also hätte Israel nicht auf die Anschläge der Islamisten reagieren sollen? Von einer Demo konnte ich nix finden? Du lebst möglicherweise in einer Scheinwelt. Ansonsten poste bitte eine Quelle.


----------



## Two-Face (25. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Öhm, du hast doch mit den Massendemos angefangen?
Also welche Massendemos hast du denn konkret gemeint, wenn nicht die: Anti-Israel-Demonstrationen in Berlin - Politik - SÃ¼ddeutsche.de
(nicht mal eine echte Massendemo)

Al-Quds-Demonstration: "Israel-vergasen"- und "Sieg-Heil"-Rufe in Berlin | ZEIT ONLINE

Proteste auch vor Springer-Haus in Kreuzberg: Demonstration gegen Israel in Berlin kleiner als angekÃ¼ndigt - Berlin - Tagesspiegel

Alles nach den besagten Militärschlägen.


----------



## Taonris (25. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Öhm, du hast doch mit den Massendemos angefangen?
> Also welche Massendemos hast du denn konkret gemeint, wenn nicht die: Anti-Israel-Demonstrationen in Berlin - Politik - SÃ¼ddeutsche.de
> (nicht mal eine echte Massendemo)
> 
> ...



Alles keine muslimischen Veranstaltungen......


----------



## Two-Face (25. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Tja, welche "Massendemonstrationen" hast du dann gemeint?


----------



## Sparanus (25. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

So bin wieder entbannt, nochmal sorry an die Person, die ich Trottel genannt habe, Hitler Vergleiche sind für mich halt Reizwörter.

Aber die Stimmung gegen Israel, war wirklich so schlimm, hab genug muslimische Freunde die total auf dem Trip waren. Hab mit denen auch garnicht erst darüber geredet,
weil sie so voller Wut waren.


----------



## Leob12 (25. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Wie widerlich kann man sein? 
Das schockt alle: Neonazis urinieren auf Kinder / Brandenburg - MAZ - MÃ¤rkische Allgemeine


----------



## Sparanus (25. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Und das ganze geht seinen Weg über deutsche Gerichtsbarkeit und Polizei so wie es soll, hoffe nur, dass es keine milde wegen dem Alk gibt.


----------



## Leob12 (26. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Naja, zurück zum Thema. 
Dürfte dem ein oder anderen hier nicht so gefallen 
Flüchtlinge in Deutschland: Dublin-Verfahren für Syrer ausgesetzt - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Verminaard (26. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Leob12 schrieb:


> War nichtmal eine Minute, dafür hast du deinen sicher selbst gemalt oder?
> 
> Naja, zurück zum Thema.
> Dürfte dem ein oder anderen hier nicht so gefallen
> Flüchtlinge in Deutschland: Dublin-Verfahren für Syrer ausgesetzt - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Du hast es noch immer nicht verstanden.
Abgesehen davon das dich diese Entscheidung als Oesterreicher wie weit betrifft?

Fluechtlinge denen nach deutschem Gesetz Asyl gewaehrt werden muss sind willkommen und denen muss geholfen werden.
Allen anderen die sich sich unter dem Deckmantel des Asyl ein besseres Leben in (west)europaeischen Laendern erhoffen, muessen zeitnah rueckgefuehrt werden.
Somit eruebrigt sich auch die Frage, wie und mit welchen Ressourchen den Beduerftigen helfen kann.


----------



## Nightslaver (26. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Naja, zurück zum Thema.
> Dürfte dem ein oder anderen hier nicht so gefallen
> Flüchtlinge in Deutschland: Dublin-Verfahren für Syrer ausgesetzt - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Das hier find ich viel besser:



> Am Dienstag spricht Merkel im Duisburger Problemviertel Marxloh mit  Bürgern über die vielen Flüchtlinge, die nun in Deutschland Schutz  suchen. Deren Unterbringung beschreibt sie als eines der größten  Probleme. Alle Containerfirmen seien "total ausgelastet". So wirbt  Merkel für ein ganz undeutsches Vorgehen:* "Deutsches Planungsrecht ist  nicht das schnellste. Sondern wir müssen jetzt ein paar Bestimmungen mal  außer Kraft setzen." Es geht darum, sich von hohen Standards zu  verabschieden*, um schnell "eine ordentliche Unterkunft" zu beschaffen -  "damit es jeder warm hat im Winter", sagt Merkel.



Quelle:
web.de: Die Getriebene - Merkels verzÃ¶gerte Krisenreaktion

Würde mich ja mal interessieren an welche Punkte sie da im einzelnen genau denkt...


----------



## BlackAcetal (26. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Obwohl ich kein Moderator bin möchte ich doch bitten, dass wir wieder zu einer halbwegs sachlich geführten Diskussion zurück kehren möchten/sollten. Ich habe den Thread sehr gerne verfolgt und es wäre schade, wenn er wegen diversen Verstößen gegen Forenregeln von BEIDEN Seiten geschlossen werden würde.

Danke


----------



## Kaaruzo (26. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Leob12 schrieb:


> War nichtmal eine Minute, dafür hast du deinen sicher selbst gemalt oder?
> 
> Naja, zurück zum Thema.
> Dürfte dem ein oder anderen hier nicht so gefallen
> Flüchtlinge in Deutschland: Dublin-Verfahren für Syrer ausgesetzt - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Das geltendes Recht einfach ausgesetzt wird. Ja das missfällt mir.

Und genau wegen solcher Sachen ist die Politik mitverantwortlich für die Sachen die zurzeit in Deutschland geschehen. 

Auf der anderen Seite finde ich es aber auch sehr gut. Wenn mehr "Fachkräfte" und "Flüchtlinge" ins Land kommen, wird uns der Kessel unterm Hintern explodieren und dann werden sich die Dinge hoffentlich ändern. Anders wacht das Land ja nie auf.

Flüchtlinge: Wer nur Mitleid empfindet, der hat keinen Verstand - DIE WELT

Wenigtens auf Herrn Broder ist noch verlass. Einer der letzten vernüftigen Journalisten.


----------



## Leob12 (26. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Du hast es noch immer nicht verstanden.
> Abgesehen davon das dich diese Entscheidung als Oesterreicher wie weit betrifft?
> 
> Fluechtlinge denen nach deutschem Gesetz Asyl gewaehrt werden muss sind willkommen und denen muss geholfen werden.
> ...



Ob mich etwas betrifft oder nicht ist, zumindest in dieser Hinsicht irrelevant, oder darf ich nicht mitdiskutieren weil ich kein Deutscher bin? Diese Diskriminierung finde ich nicht ok 
Oder darf ich mich nicht dafür interessieren was hinter unserer nordwestlichen Grenze passiert? 

Zu deinem zweiten Absatz: Hab ich je etwas anderes gesagt?


----------



## Nightslaver (26. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Flüchtlinge: Wer nur Mitleid empfindet, der hat keinen Verstand - DIE WELT
> 
> Wenigtens auf Herrn Broder ist noch verlass. Einer der letzten vernüftigen Journalisten.



Ja der Mann spricht viele wahre Dinge an. Flüchtlingen muss man helfen, wen sie Hilfe *wirklich* nötig haben, das betrifft keine Armutsflüchtlinge, aber den Kurs den wir momentan eingeschlagen haben, gefördert von einer mMn. falschen Darstellung nach außen, können wir nicht lange so fortsetzen ohne das wir uns damit eine Menge Probleme aufbürden. Wer sich dabei nur von Gefühlen, auf Grund von entsprechenden Videos und Bildern aus den Medien leiten lässt und dabei seinen Verstand abschaltet begeht einen schweren Fehler den wir als Gesellschaft noch einmal teuer bezahlen werden. 
Ich habe es vor einigen Seiten in 2 Zitaten schonmal ausgedrückt, was diese Gefühlsschiene betrifft:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...ings-und-asylproblematik-146.html#post7632766

Grade Zitat 2 findet heute Anwendung wie noch nie, den wen die Medien und politischen, wie sozialen Systeme der Nachkriegszeit eines von den Nationalsozialisten übernommen und gelernt haben dann ist es Ziele und Interessen auf emotionaler Ebene dem Zuschauer / Bürger zu vermitteln und ihn so zu erreichen, selbst wen die Faktenlage, die man soweit wie möglich weg lässt, oder zur Randnotiz erwähnt, anders aussehen mag. 
Eines der besten Beispiele für sowas war der Kosevokrieg wo man gelogen und hat das sich die Balken biegen und die Menschen in Deutschland damit für den Krieg gewonnen hat indem man ihnen aufgetischt hat im Kosevo hätten die Serben Konzentrationslager wie unter den Nationalsozialisten errichtet, was schliecht eine Lüge war, wie sovieles in diesem Krieg... 
Aber es hatte seinen Zweck erfüllt, die deutsche Bevölkerung stand zu der Entscheidung deutsches Militär im Kosevo einzusetzen.

Ich will damit nicht sagen, bevor mir das wieder einer von den Flüchtlingsbeführwortern unterstellen will, das es nicht die Kriegsflüchtlinge und politisch verfolgten Personen gibt die man aufnehmen sollte, aber wir können die Probleme dort in den Armutsstaaten und Kriesenregionen auch nicht damit lösen indem wir jeden der von dort kommt hier beherrbergen und aufnehmen.
Veränderung muss hier und im Rest der Welt stattfinden, die die Situationen in diesen Gegnenden ausnutzen, dafür müssten wir uns hier einsetzen und unsere Ressourcen aufwenden, nicht dafür Armutsflüchtlinge hier anzusiedeln, während das Problem nicht gelöst wird, wir uns selbst schaden und dort täglich weiter Menschen im Elend leben und sterben!
Eine bessere Welt, für möglichst alle Menschen, entsteht schließlich nicht indem man sich Probleme in einige wenige Länder aus dem Ausland importiert nur um damit sein Gewissen zu beruhigen.

Leider gilt in dem Zusammenhang, mMn, auch nicht umsonst folgendes Sprichwort: 
"Für eine bessere Welt müssen immer erst viele Menschen auf der Strecke bleiben, den ohne diese Opfer wissen die Menschen den Wert von etwas besseren nicht zu schätzen." 
-Nightslaver-


----------



## Verminaard (26. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Zu deinem zweiten Absatz: Hab ich je etwas anderes gesagt?



*Kaaruzo* fordert seit gefuehlt 198 Seiten nichts anderes und trotzdem wird immer wieder gegen Ihn geschossen. Verstehe ich nicht ganz.

Waere mal interessant zu wissen was wer genau fordert. Vielleicht mach ich mal eine Uebersicht, wenn hier mal Jeder so seine Meinung und Denkensweise hinterlaesst.
Moeglicherweise gibt es dann mal interessante Loesungsansaetze und nicht nur ein Bashing von allen Seiten.

Ich mach mal den Anfang;
.) geltende Gesetze einhalten, wobei das mit den Asylantraegen nur in den Laendern wo man zuerst eintrifft bisschen seltsam in einer (europaeischen) Union ist. Hier sollte jeder Staat, der zu dieser Union gehoert in die Pflicht genommen werden. Erstanlauflaender duerfen aber auch nicht willkuerlich Fluechtlinge weiterschicken. Was jetzt passiert ist einfach nur riesengroßer Mist.

.) Grenzen temporaer dicht machen. Auch innerhalb der Laender mit Schengenabkommen. Was das bringt hat der letzte G7 Gipfel gezeigt. Es muss Jedem klar gemacht werden, das die EU kein rechtsfreier Raum ist.

.) Asylanträger, die berechtigt sind, nach geltendem Recht, muss Asyl und Hilfe gewährt werden. Jeder Andere ist zu registrieren und unverzueglich zurueckzufuehren. Ohne irgendwelche Praemien oder geduldete Aufenthalte. Es gibt andere legale Mittel und Wege Fuß in einem (west)europaeischem Land zu fassen.

.) Erstanlauflaender duerfen nicht so alleine gelassen werden. Da muessen mehr Mittel fliessen. Immerhin wurde auch Gadaffi ueber lange Jahre bezahlt, um Fluechtlingslager an seinen suedlichen Grenzen zu betreiben.

.) Eine sinvolle Verteilung der Fluechtlinge innerhalb der EU muss stattfinden. Das muss rational entschieden werden. Nicht nach expliziten Wuenschen der einzelnen EU-Laender oder auch Fluechtlinge.
Wenn ein Fluechtling ein Wunschland hat, muss er schauen das er anders, legal dahinkommt oder bei der Verteilung Glueck haben.
Hier geht es in erster Linie um Leben retten und nicht wer wo wie wann am liebsten ist oder son Mist.

.) straffaellige Fluechtlinge ohne wenn und aber rueckfuehren, natuerlich wenn verurteilt. Dafuer muessen Straftaten auch verfolgt werden. Es kann nicht sein das man hier bei manchen Sachen einfach wegschaut.
Unsere Gesellschaft funktioniert nun mal nur weil wir Regeln haben, an die sich Jeder zu halten hat. Klar gibt es genug Einheimische die dagegen verstoßen, aber die sind kein Maßstab.

.) Der Fluechtlingsindustrie muss der Wind aus den Segeln genommen werden. Mit dem Elend anderer noch Riesengeschaefte machen. Was sich da die deutsche Regierung gefallen laesst, da bin ich etwas sprachlos.
Wuerd mich nicht wundern wenn der Ein oder Andere da nebenbei mitverdient. Sind ja so arm unsere Politiker.

.) Den Schleppern muss irgendwie das Handwerk gelegt werden. Loesungsansaetze habe ich da im Moment leider nicht. Vielleicht wuerde es helfen wenn die EU selbst in den umliegenden Laendern der Kriesenlaender Fluechtlingslager betreibt, und von dort schon eine großraeumige Verteilung beginnt, wo auch umliegende, sichere, wohlhabende, Laender in die Pflicht genommen werden.
Vielleicht ist dieser Gedanke auch reiner Bloedsinn.


----------



## Leob12 (26. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> .) geltende Gesetze einhalten, wobei das mit den Asylantraegen nur in den Laendern wo man zuerst eintrifft bisschen seltsam in einer (europaeischen) Union ist. Hier sollte jeder Staat, der zu dieser Union gehoert in die Pflicht genommen werden. Erstanlauflaender duerfen aber auch nicht willkuerlich Fluechtlinge weiterschicken. Was jetzt passiert ist einfach nur riesengroßer Mist.


Dieser Mist ist aber eine Folge kompletter Inkompetenz seitens der Regierungen. 



> Grenzen temporaer dicht machen. Auch innerhalb der Laender mit Schengenabkommen. Was das bringt hat der letzte G7 Gipfel gezeigt. Es muss Jedem klar gemacht werden, das die EU kein rechtsfreier Raum ist.


Was bringt das in der Flüchtlingssache? Soll man die Flüchtlinge wieder abweisen? Zumal die Grenzen doch recht lang sind und zumindest in Österreich wird man diese kaum sichern können^^ 



> Asylanträger, die berechtigt sind, nach geltendem Recht, muss Asyl und Hilfe gewährt werden. Jeder Andere ist zu registrieren und unverzueglich zurueckzufuehren. Ohne irgendwelche Praemien oder geduldete Aufenthalte. Es gibt andere legale Mittel und Wege Fuß in einem (west)europaeischem Land zu fassen.


Um einen Asylantrag zu stellen muss man erstmal in ein Land kommen. Und die Prüfung des Antrages dauert seine Zeit, auch wenn er negativ ausfallen sollte. Ergo muss man diese Leute dulden, bis es einen Bescheid gibt. Das ganze Verfahren muss natürlich von behördlicher Seite effizienter sein. Und damit meine ich kein kanadisches oder australisches "Modell". 



> Erstanlauflaender duerfen nicht so alleine gelassen werden. Da muessen mehr Mittel fliessen. Immerhin wurde auch Gadaffi ueber lange Jahre bezahlt, um Fluechtlingslager an seinen suedlichen Grenzen zu betreiben.


Sprich Länder wie Griechenland, Italien oder Mazedonien haben den "Salat", die anderen Staaten schicken ein bisschen Geld, haben ihre Ruhe. Das werden sich diese Staaten sicher nicht gefallen lassen, die Folge ist, das sie die Flüchtlinge durchlassen. Vermutlich gibts sogar ein Schlupfloch im Gesetzesdschungel. 



> Eine sinvolle Verteilung der Fluechtlinge innerhalb der EU muss stattfinden. Das muss rational entschieden werden. Nicht nach expliziten Wuenschen der einzelnen EU-Laender oder auch Fluechtlinge.
> Wenn ein Fluechtling ein Wunschland hat, muss er schauen das er anders, legal dahinkommt oder bei der Verteilung Glueck haben.
> Hier geht es in erster Linie um Leben retten und nicht wer wo wie wann am liebsten ist oder son Mist.


Habe ich vor gefühlt 80 Seiten auch schonmal gefordert. Ein Ansatz war über die Bevölkerungsanzahl, und irgendwer hat dann sofort erwidert das manche Länder Probleme mit Überbevölkerung hätten. Ob das sogar du warst weiß ich nicht, kann mich täuschen und ist sicher mehr als eine Woche her. 



> straffaellige Fluechtlinge ohne wenn und aber rueckfuehren, natuerlich wenn verurteilt. Dafuer muessen Straftaten auch verfolgt werden. Es kann nicht sein das man hier bei manchen Sachen einfach wegschaut.
> Unsere Gesellschaft funktioniert nun mal nur weil wir Regeln haben, an die sich Jeder zu halten hat. Klar gibt es genug Einheimische die dagegen verstoßen, aber die sind kein Maßstab.


Wo sieht man denn weg? 



> Der Fluechtlingsindustrie muss der Wind aus den Segeln genommen werden. Mit dem Elend anderer noch Riesengeschaefte machen. Was sich da die deutsche Regierung gefallen laesst, da bin ich etwas sprachlos.
> Wuerd mich nicht wundern wenn der Ein oder Andere da nebenbei mitverdient. Sind ja so arm unsere Politiker.


In erster Linie sollte man einmal dafür sorgen, das alle Flüchtlinge eine Unterkunft haben, dann kann man weitersehen. 



> Den Schleppern muss irgendwie das Handwerk gelegt werden. Loesungsansaetze habe ich da im Moment leider nicht. Vielleicht wuerde es helfen wenn die EU selbst in den umliegenden Laendern der Kriesenlaender Fluechtlingslager betreibt, und von dort schon eine großraeumige Verteilung beginnt, wo auch umliegende, sichere, wohlhabende, Laender in die Pflicht genommen werden.
> Vielleicht ist dieser Gedanke auch reiner Bloedsinn.


Zumindest bringt es nichts eine "Mauer" um Europa zu bauen, sprich einfach die Grenzen abzuriegeln, das führt nur zu noch mehr Schlepperei. Leider sind die wenigsten weitsichtig genug um das zu erkennen. Die Flüchtlinge selbst zu verteilen wäre eine gute Möglichkeit, einerseits sicher, andererseits kann man sie so direkt verteilen. Nur erkläre das diversen rechten Spinnern wenn die EU die Flüchtlinge quasi selbst hereinholt, stell dir die Plakate von Strache vor  
Nein, die Idee finde ich schon sinnvoll, damit hätte man quasi zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe geschlagen. Den Schleppern zumindest einen Teil des Geschäfts entzogen, andererseits kann man die Flüchtlinge selbst verteilen. Nur braucht es dafür auch endlich eine vernünftige Quotenregelung innerhalb der EU. Solange sich Staaten mit Argumenten wie "wir haben keine Moscheen, Muslime fühlen sich also nicht wohl" irgendwie aus der Affäre ziehen (wollen), solange wird nichts weitergehen. Wenn gehören Flüchtlinge ohne "Rücksicht" auf Religionszugehörigkeit (oder was auch immer als Ausrede dienen könnte) verteilt. Da könnte man dann auch schon vorher Quartiere bereitstellen und notfalls von der Polizei schützen lassen falls irgendwelche Neonazis diese anzünden wollen. 
Auf diese Weise könnte man zwar nicht alle Flüchtlinge kontrolliert verteilen, aber sicher keinen kleinen Teil.


----------



## Nightslaver (26. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Waere mal interessant zu wissen was wer genau fordert. Vielleicht mach ich mal eine Uebersicht, wenn hier mal Jeder so seine Meinung und Denkensweise hinterlaesst.
> Moeglicherweise gibt es dann mal interessante Loesungsansaetze und nicht nur ein Bashing von allen Seiten.



Ich würde folgende Punkte als sinnvoll erachten:

1) Schaffung der Möglichkeit Asylanträge für europäische Länder in den  Lagern zu stellen damit keine illegale Einreise notwendig wird, gleichzeitig müssen trotzdem illegal in die EU einreisende Flüchtlinge  sofort wieder in die Flüchtlingslager abgeschoben werden.

2) Die europäischen Länder müssen gemeinsam Investitionen in Flüchtlingslager in sicheren Staaten der Region (Türkei als Beispiel) tätigen. Die Menschen dort müssen ein halbwegs menschenwürdiges Leben führen können, also brauchen sie fließendes Wasser, kältefeste Unterkünfte, halbwegs angemessenen Wohnraum,  soziales Leben (provisorische Cafes, Kinos, Kindergärten Einkaufsläden, Gebetsräume, ect.), Schulen und psychologische Behandlungsräume. Wäre mit Wohneinheiten / "Wohnkontainern" bewerkstelligbar, ohne komplette Städte mit festen Gebäuden aus dem Boden zu stampfen.
Weiterhin muss dort vor Ort die Möglichkeit für Ausbildung / Weiterbildung geschaffen und Ausbilder runtergeschickt werden damit die Leute eine Perspektive und Beschäftigung haben.
Für die Ausbildung / Weiterbildung müssen sie eine Entlohnung erhalten die sie in Cafes, Kinos, Märkten, Läden ect. ausgeben können.

3) Den Menschen muss umfassende psychologische Hilfe in den Lagern ermöglicht werden.

4) Flüchtlinge die Asylanträge stellen müssen gleichmäßig auf die europäischen Länder aufgeteilt werden. Sind die Zahlen für ein Land erreicht muss ein Flüchtling einen Antrag in einem Land mit freier Kapazität stellen, oder halt warten.

5) Nur Flüchtlinge die in ihren Ländern politisch verfolgt werden, oder aber Angst um ihr Leib und Leben haben müssen, ohne gegen geltende Gesetze und Wehrdienst verstoßen zu haben, dürfen Anspruch auf einen positive Entscheidung ihres Asylantrags haben.
Flüchtlinge die aus Gründen von Armut kommen  müssen bei einem Asylantrag abgewiesen werden, außer sie können wirklich besonders hohe Qualifikationen vorweisen die nachweislich im angestrebten Land gefragt sind...

6) Flüchtlinge die in den Lagern einen Antrag auf dauerhaftes Asyl in einem europäischen Land stellen bleiben bis zur Entscheidung im Lager und erhalten ein "Taschengeld" vom Land indem sie den Antrag stellen und müssen die Zeit in einem Kurs dazu nutzen die Sprache des Landes in das sie einreisen wollen zu erlernen.
Wird der Antrag bewilligt und kann eine ausreichende Sprachkentniss vorgewiesen werden erhalten sie im jeweiligen Land sofort eine Aufentaltserlaubnis sowie eine eigene Wohnung, müssen aber, sofern noch deutlicher Verbesserungsbedarf besteht, an weiteren Sprachkursen, verbindlich, teilnehmen, sowie eine verpflichtende berufliche Qualifizierung, oder Nachqualifizierung anstreben.

7) Den von Krieg zerstörten Ländern wie Iraq und Syrien muss umfassende Hilfe beim Aufbau zu teil werden, in Form von Material, Maschinen und Ausbildung dafür notwendiger Arbeitskräfte.

Hmm, weiß nicht ob da jetzt noch ein Punkt fehlt, eindeutig schon zu spät... Jedenfalls würde ich solche Investitionen vor Ort deutlich sinnvoller finden, es würde verhindern das die Menschen sich in die Arme von Schlepperbanden begeben müssen um die Möglichkeit zu haben Asyl in Europa zu beantragen. Außerdem würden vieleicht weit weniger berechtigte Flüchtlinge bis nach Europa wollen weil sie auch in den Lagern eine kleine Perspektive und ein anständiges Leben hätten, in halbwegs gewohnter Umgebung, und vermutlich würde es auch Europa eine Menge Geld gegenüber der momentan gefahrenen Politik mit den Flüchtlingen sparen, schon alleine weil man so einem großen Teil der Schmarotzer, die am Bedarf von Wohnraum und mit den privaten Flüchtlingsunterkünften Geld verdienen das "Wasser" abgraben würde.

Darüber hinaus gäbe es natürlich noch weitere Forderungen die man stellen könnte, welche aber nicht primär die Flüchtlinge und die Politik mit ihnen beträfen als viel mehr unser wirtschaftliches und politisches Handeln.
Zwei Beispiele dafür wäre:

a) Die Abkehr von der kapitalisitschen Vorstllung der Konsumgesellschaft und die damit verbundene Ausbeutung anderer Länder, sowie eine Herabsenkung des Konsums auf ein rohstoffverträgliches Niveau.

b) Verabschiedung von der Vorstellung das es für den einzelnen erstrebenswert wäre möglichst viel Reichtum / materielle Güter anzuheufen, sowie das in Zeiten der stetig steigender Automatisierung für alle eine vernünftig entohnte Arbeit vorhanden wäre und mehr Arbeitskräfte benötigt würden.

Das könnte man noch fortführen, aber ich glaube das diese Forderungen und Punkte zum einen weit schwerer umzusetzen wären als die Punkte 1 bis 7 und zum andern über das dem momentane Ziel der Frage  hinaus gehen. 
Von daher werde ich das nicht weiter ausführen.


----------



## Ruptet (26. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Leob, dein letzter Absatz läuft aber wieder darauf hinaus, dass man ein Gesetzt mit der Brechstange durchdrückt, auch wenn die Leute dagegen sind - zwangsläufiger kriegt der Widerstand immer mehr Zuwachs.
Eine Quote für alle EU-Länder wirds auch nicht spielen, nicht weil es nicht möglich wäre, sondern weil das einige EU-Staaten nicht mitmachen werden. Haben da nicht eh schon einige verweigert - Polen, Ungarn, Slowakei usw ? Bin mir gerade nicht sicher.


----------



## Verminaard (26. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Dann muss man ueber den Status dieser Staaten in der EU nachdenken und eventuell korrigieren.
Die EU ist nun mal ein Staatenbund, der nicht ohne Grund existiert. Ich kann mir nicht nur die Rosinen rauspicken und bei schwierigen Sachen sagen: ja will ich so nicht, spielts mit mir nicht.


----------



## Rolk (26. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Dann muss man ueber den Status dieser Staaten in der EU nachdenken und eventuell korrigieren.
> Die EU ist nun mal ein Staatenbund, der nicht ohne Grund existiert. Ich kann mir nicht nur die Rosinen rauspicken und bei schwierigen Sachen sagen: ja will ich so nicht, spielts mit mir nicht.



Letzteres bringe mal z.B. den Britten bei. 

Das mit einer Verteilungsquote wird extrem schwierig. Erstens werden einige Länder die bisher gut weg gekommen sind nicht mitspielen, zweitens ist der politische Wille so eine Quote einzuführen nicht sonderlich hoch und drittens gibt es Politiker die Regelungen für so eine Quote so hinbiegen wollen, dass noch mehr Flüchtlinge nach Deutschland kommen.


----------



## Leob12 (26. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Ruptet schrieb:


> Leob, dein letzter Absatz läuft aber wieder darauf hinaus, dass man ein Gesetzt mit der Brechstange durchdrückt, auch wenn die Leute dagegen sind - zwangsläufiger kriegt der Widerstand immer mehr Zuwachs.
> Eine Quote für alle EU-Länder wirds auch nicht spielen, nicht weil es nicht möglich wäre, sondern weil das einige EU-Staaten nicht mitmachen werden. Haben da nicht eh schon einige verweigert - Polen, Ungarn, Slowakei usw ? Bin mir gerade nicht sicher.



Tja, dann müssen diese Länder, die eben durch die Flüchtlinge unter Druck stehen, selbst Druck machen. Es kann auf Dauer nicht funktionieren wenn sich große Länder vornehm zurück halten. 
Ungarn selbst hat schon viele Flüchtlinge aufgenommen, prozentual zur Gesamtbevölkerung gesehen sind sie dadurch ziemlich weit vorne innerhalb der EU. 

Gesetze werden so oft ohne die Zustimmung der Bevölkerung "durchgedrückt", nur bei Flüchtlingen wehrt man sich weil der kleine Mann glaubt das diese ihm etwas wegnehmen würden, das ist so lächerlich. 
Nur kann es so nicht weitergehen, wir haben in Österreich dasselbe Problem wie innerhalb der EU. Nur sind wir jetzt dabei verpflichtende Quoten einzuführen, weil sich die Bundesländer nicht daran halten. Im Gegenzug trägt Traiskirchen beispielweise eine riesige Last. Ausnahmen bestätigen wie immer die Regel, aber jeder Bürgermeister wehrt sich gegen Flüchtlinge weil er Stimmenverluste an die Rechtspopulisten fürchtet. Da wird aus politischem Kalkül das Leid der Menschen ignoriert. Dasselbe auf europäischem Niveau.


----------



## S754 (26. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Wenn das so weiter geht, müssen wir wirklich den Eisernen Vorhang wieder auspacken.


----------



## Verminaard (26. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Da wird aus politischem Kalkül das Leid der Menschen ignoriert.



Passiert doch in Deutschland genauso.
Ich wage hier vorauszusagen, das sich die Haltung der Regierung/Politiker drastisch aendern wird, sobald die Stimmung in Deutschland komplett kipppt.
Spaetestens aber nach den Bundestagswahlen 2017, wenn die Ergebnisse nicht so ausfallen wie gewuenscht.

Noch versucht man alles schoenzureden, Kritiker mit dem Nazivorwurf mundtot zu machen und so tun als waer alles in Ordnung.
Ich habe gelernt das sich der "deutsche Michel" viel gefallen laesst, irgendwann nicht mehr und dann wirds unschoen.
Von einem Extrem ins Andere.

Ich verstehe einfach diese Haltung nicht.
Da wird innerhalb kuerzester Zeit die geschaetzte Zahl der Asylbewerber mal eben verdoppelt, wo schon die ersten Schaetzungen an anderer Stelle belaechelt wurden.
Es gibt keine vernuenftigen Loesungsansaetze.
Deutschland kann vielleicht mit der Fluechtlingszahl Ende des Jahres noch gut umgehen, wie sieht es in 2-3 Jahren aus?

Spaetestens wenn die Wahlergebnisse nicht mehr stimmen, wird was passieren, auch innerhalb der EU.
Da koennen sich die Briten oder oestlichen Staaten noch so straeuben.
Ich weis allerdings nicht ob deutsche Politiker die Courage haben da mal der EU den Geldhahn abzudrehen.
Laesst sich leider nur ueber Geld regeln. 

Wer weis, vielleicht haben wir in 5 Jahren ein komplett anderes Europa, ohne Staatenbund und Waehrungsunion.
Dann ist der Plan der Amis aufgegangen. *Aluhut aufsetz*


----------



## Amon (26. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Und der Bundesgaukler redet in Heidenau von Dunkeldeutschland, so geil! [emoji23] 

Merkel in Marxloh, Merkel in Heidenau, Gauck in Heidenau, Gabriel in Heidenau...immer schön "Flüchtlinge" besuchen. Ich frage mich wann sie mal auf die Idee kommen die Menschen der eigenen Bevölkerung zu besuchen denen diese "Flüchtlinge" in den Vorgarten scheißen, denen alles geklaut wird was nicht niet- und nagelfest ist, die in bestimmten Gegenden nachts nicht mehr auf die Straße können usw.. Aber das ist ja nur das blöde Stimmvieh. Die sollen alle mal schön die Schnauze halten und ihr Kreuz an der richtigen Stelle machen. Das eigene Volk interessiert die Politik mittlerweile einen Scheiss!


----------



## Leob12 (26. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Passiert doch in Deutschland genauso.
> Ich wage hier vorauszusagen, das sich die Haltung der Regierung/Politiker drastisch aendern wird, sobald die Stimmung in Deutschland komplett kipppt.
> Spaetestens aber nach den Bundestagswahlen 2017, wenn die Ergebnisse nicht so ausfallen wie gewuenscht.


Ist generell ein Problem der derzeitigen Demokratien. Man denkt nur von Wahl zu Wahl, Reformen oder Änderungen sind meist nicht angenehm, allerdings wird Stillstand auch zu nichts führen. Ich versteh schon wenn die meisten Leute an ihrer Situation nichts ändern wollen, uns gehts richtig gut. Leider wird dieser Wohlstand nicht anhalten wenn weiterhin nichts geschieht. Und Flüchtlinge nehmen uns den Wohlstand sicher nicht, sondern die eigene Untätigkeit. 



> Noch versucht man alles schoenzureden, Kritiker mit dem Nazivorwurf mundtot zu machen und so tun als waer alles in Ordnung.
> Ich habe gelernt das sich der "deutsche Michel" viel gefallen laesst, irgendwann nicht mehr und dann wirds unschoen.
> Von einem Extrem ins Andere.


Dieses "unschön" wird die Mehrheit hoffentlich nicht erleben wollen. Keiner sagt es wär alles in Ordnung, es ist aber eine Aufgabe, die gelöst werden muss, sowohl national als auch international. Ohne eine Verteilung der Flüchtlinge wird es nicht mehr funktionieren. 



> Ich verstehe einfach diese Haltung nicht.
> Da wird innerhalb kuerzester Zeit die geschaetzte Zahl der Asylbewerber mal eben verdoppelt, wo schon die ersten Schaetzungen an anderer Stelle belaechelt wurden.
> Es gibt keine vernuenftigen Loesungsansaetze.
> Deutschland kann vielleicht mit der Fluechtlingszahl Ende des Jahres noch gut umgehen, wie sieht es in 2-3 Jahren aus?


Komisch, hätte ja keiner ahnen können das der IS und der Bürgerkrieg in Syrien so viele Flüchtlinge verursacht. Da hat die Politik wieder schön geschlafen. 



> Spaetestens wenn die Wahlergebnisse nicht mehr stimmen, wird was passieren, auch innerhalb der EU.
> Da koennen sich die Briten oder oestlichen Staaten noch so straeuben.
> Ich weis allerdings nicht ob deutsche Politiker die Courage haben da mal der EU den Geldhahn abzudrehen.
> Laesst sich leider nur ueber Geld regeln.


Wo ein Wille ist, ist auch ein Weg. Es ist ja nicht nur Deutschland. De facto müsste man Ungarn, Italien, Griechenland, Österreich und Schweden auf der gleichen Seite haben, zumindest auf dem Gebiet. 



> Wer weis, vielleicht haben wir in 5 Jahren ein komplett anderes Europa, ohne Staatenbund und Waehrungsunion.


Hoffe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht. Man kann über die EU schimpfen, aber Staaten wie Deutschland oder Österreich haben enorm profitiert, auch von der Währungsunion. 
Alles was passiert ist, ist sicher nicht ok und es wurden sicher auch viele Fehler gemacht, aber zumindest Österreich wäre ohne EU recht aufgeschmissen. Auch Deutschland hätte es dann schwerer. 





Amon schrieb:


> Und der Bundesgaukler redet in Heidenau von Dunkeldeutschland, so geil! [emoji23]
> 
> Merkel in Marxloh, Merkel in Heidenau, Gauck in Heidenau, Gabriel in Heidenau...immer schön "Flüchtlinge" besuchen. Ich frage mich wann sie mal auf die Idee kommen die Menschen der eigenen Bevölkerung zu besuchen denen diese "Flüchtlinge" in den Vorgarten scheißen, denen alles geklaut wird was nicht niet- und nagelfest ist, die in bestimmten Gegenden nachts nicht mehr auf die Straße können usw.. Aber das ist ja nur das blöde Stimmvieh. Die sollen alle mal schön die Schnauze halten und ihr Kreuz an der richtigen Stelle machen. Das eigene Volk interessiert die Politik mittlerweile einen Scheiss!



Kannst du eigentlich mal posten ohne zu verallgemeinern oder zu jammern? 
Du wärst sicher froh wenn dich Merkel besuchen käme, dann würde sie dir zuhören und du wärst glücklich und in der Hoffnung, für dich werde sich irgendwas ändern oder? 
Wenn man einem Flüchtlingskind erklärt, warum es nicht bleiben kann ist es ok, aber wehe man erklärt dem eigenen Volk warum das und das gemacht oder nicht gemacht wird, dann ist es gleich Volksverrat oder dergleichen, dir wird man es nie rechtmachen können.


----------



## Amon (26. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Schon mal darüber nachgedacht dass wenn man keinen mehr rein lässt man den Schleppern ihre Geschäftsgrundlage entzieht? Wenn man heute 2000 aus dem Mittelmeer fischt und sie konsequent zurückschickt überlegen sich morgen die nächsten 2000 ob sie sich ins Schlauchboot setzen sollen oder nicht. Funktioniert in Australien prima und was im Pazifik funktioniert, funktioniert in der Badewanne Mittelmeer erst recht.


----------



## S754 (26. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Amon schrieb:


> Funktioniert in Australien prima und was im Pazifik funktioniert, funktioniert in der Badewanne Mittelmeer erst recht.



So schauts aus, das habe ich hier eh schon mal erwähnt. Aber die EU hat keine Eier für sowas.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Merkel in Marxloh, Merkel in Heidenau, Gauck in Heidenau, Gabriel in Heidenau...immer schön "Flüchtlinge" besuchen.


Generell kann man auf so ein Zeugs verzichten, ist nur sinnloses Geldverbrennen für die Show. Wenn die Bundesjule durchs Lager stolziert wird der Platz nicht größer und die Lage nicht besser. Die sollten sich lieber um die gerechte Verteilung der Flüchtlinge kümmern


----------



## Verminaard (26. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

*Amon* 	 , ich verstehe deine Intension.

Ich frage mich allerdings ob diese drastischen radikalen Mitteln unsere (Werte)Gesellschaft wiederspiegeln.

Sollte sich Europa so abschotten, wuerden wir mit einem Schlag auf ein Niveau wie die ehemalige DDR oder Nordkorea oder aehnliches fallen.
Ich weis jetzt nicht ob das unbedingt wuenschenswert ist.
Was ist dann der naechste Schritt?
Unliebsame, integrationsresistente Gruppierungen innerhalb der europaeischen Staaten wieder zurueckschicken?
Roma und Sinti aus Europa ausschliessen?

Es gibt Vieles was mir missfaellt und ich gehe in einigen Dingen mit dir konform.
Mir machen aber solche drastischen Mittel etwas Angst.
Das ruft Extremisten auf den Plan, und wenn die mal irgendwie an der Macht sind....

Fluechtlingsprobleme gab es schon immer, nur wurden wir bis zum arabischen Fruehling davon bewahrt. Es war nicht bei uns, also hat es uns nicht gekuemmert.
Die Paar die es geschafft hatten, waren egal.

Ich finde es auch vermessen zu sagen, das Europa alleine dieses Problem loesen kann.
Da muessen alle Laender der Welt, die irgendwas mit Afrika zu tun haben, mitwirken.
Ergo ist es eine Illusion, sich hier eine vernuenftige Loesung zu wuenschen.

Wenn man nuechtern darueber nachdenkt, die ganzen Emotionen versucht auszublenden, wird wohl nichts anderes uebrig bleiben, als sich abzuschotten.
Eine Voelkerwanderung, wie sie sich anbahnt, bzw jetzt schon zugange ist, kann Europa langfristig nicht bewaeltigen, ohne deftige Einbussen im eigenen Land, Wohlstand und Bevoelkerung hinzunehmen.
Wem ist es zu verdenken, das er um seinen Besitz/Wohlstand kaempft? Verurteilung ist hier komplett falsch.

Ich hoffe nicht, das hier der Natur/Evolution freien Lauf gelassen wird, der staerkere setzt sich durch....


----------



## xiiMaRcLeoN (26. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Diese Städte haben aber eher andere Probleme.


----------



## HeinzNurgmann (26. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Zumindest bringt es nichts eine "Mauer" um Europa zu bauen, sprich einfach die Grenzen abzuriegeln, das führt nur zu noch mehr Schlepperei. Leider sind die wenigsten weitsichtig genug um das zu erkennen.


Das gilt doch nur so lange, bis die Regelung eingeführt wird, dass illegal eingeschleppte menschen auf keinen fall eine aufenthaltserlaubnis bekommen können, dann ist es sofort vorbei. oder sehe ich da etwas falsch?


----------



## Leob12 (26. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Amon schrieb:


> Schon mal darüber nachgedacht dass wenn man keinen mehr rein lässt man den Schleppern ihre Geschäftsgrundlage entzieht? Wenn man heute 2000 aus dem Mittelmeer fischt und sie konsequent zurückschickt überlegen sich morgen die nächsten 2000 ob sie sich ins Schlauchboot setzen sollen oder nicht. Funktioniert in Australien prima und was im Pazifik funktioniert, funktioniert in der Badewanne Mittelmeer erst recht.


Australien schickt alle Flüchtlingsboote zurück, löst aber das Problem nicht - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Wäre interessant wieviel Geld Australien zahlt, das Geld wirst du in Europa schwer auftreiben können. Außerdem, wen willst du denn bezahlen? Libanon? die Türkei? Solange Libyen zerfällt werden dort weiter Menschen durchreisen. 
Australien kann es machen, so blöd es sich auch anhört. Dafür ist Australien im Vergleich zu Europa viel zu unbedeutend, genauso wie Australien keine Bürgerkriege vor der Haustüre hat, bei denen man lange zu und weggeschaut hat und woher nun irrsinnig viele Menschen kommen. 
Diese australischen "Lösungen" werden für Europa nicht funktionieren, da bei uns ganz andere Dimensionen herrschen. 
Japan und Australien: Abschreckende Flüchtlingspolitik - Grenzen - derStandard.at ? Panorama



HeinzNurgmann schrieb:


> Das gilt doch nur so lange, bis die Regelung eingeführt wird, dass illegal eingeschleppte menschen auf keinen fall eine aufenthaltserlaubnis bekommen können, dann ist es sofort vorbei. oder sehe ich da etwas falsch?


Beweise mal das sie via Schlepper hergekommen sind. Das wird alles andere als leicht. Ein paar findest du sicher, aber sonst? Die Schlepper haben ihr Geld bekommen, und dann verlangen sie halt noch mehr um ja eine "sichere" Einreise zu genehmigen. Das funktioniert in der Realität nicht so leicht wie du es dir vorstellst.


----------



## S754 (26. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Beweise mal das sie via Schlepper hergekommen sind. Das wird alles andere als leicht.


Das ist ganz leicht. Grenzkontrollen wieder einführen und jeder, der ins Land einreist bekommt wieder einen Stempel in den Pass. Wer kein Stempel oder Pass hat --> illegal


----------



## Leob12 (26. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



S754 schrieb:


> Das ist ganz leicht. Grenzkontrollen wieder einführen und jeder, der ins Land einreist bekommt wieder einen Stempel in den Pass. Wer kein Stempel oder Pass hat --> illegal



Nope ist es nicht. Wenn diese Menschen Schutz benötigen, muss man ihnen Schutz gewähren, dazu hat man sich verpflichtet. Sprich abweisen ohne den Fall zu untersuchen funktioniert nicht.


----------



## S754 (26. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Nope ist es nicht. Wenn diese Menschen Schutz benötigen, muss man ihnen Schutz gewähren, dazu hat man sich verpflichtet. Sprich abweisen ohne den Fall zu untersuchen funktioniert nicht.



Funktionieren tut alles, wenn man will 
Ich hab mich zu gar nichts verpflichtet.


----------



## Leob12 (26. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



S754 schrieb:


> Funktionieren tut alles, wenn man will



Ja, auch die Verteilung, die Versorgung und Aufnahme der Flüchtlinge, kann man auf beide Seiten auslegen.
Allerdings verstößt man auf deine Art gegen einige Verträge die man unterschrieben hat. Kann man sicher machen, wird Österreich in dem Fall aber lächerlich machen.


----------



## S754 (26. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Ja, auch die Verteilung, die Versorgung und Aufnahme der Flüchtlinge, kann man auf beide Seiten auslegen.


Eben. Und das wollen die Leute hier ganz sicher nicht, der Standpunkt bei mir im Land ist eindeutig.
Flüchtlinge=nicht willkommen


----------



## Amon (26. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Wieso sollte das nicht funktionieren? Auch hilfesuchende haben normalerweise einen Pass. Müssen sie sich halt angewöhnen diesen nicht vor der Grenze weg zuwerfen damit man Sie nicht mehr abschiebt. Obwohl man die auch eigentlich ohne Pass abschieben kann wenn man nur will.


----------



## Leob12 (26. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



S754 schrieb:


> Eben. Und das wollen die Leute hier ganz sicher nicht, der Standpunkt bei mir im Land ist eindeutig.



Sprichst du für alle Österreicher? Sehr interessant. 
Die wenigsten wollen überhaupt keine Flüchtlinge, das sind das die Leute die relativ weit rechts im politischen Spektrum unterwegs sind oder für eine solche Politik empfänglich sind.


----------



## S754 (26. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Sprichst du für alle Österreicher?



Nein, ich hab doch gesagt bei mir im Land. Nicht in Österreich. Wie die Wiener eingestellt sind weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Leob12 (26. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



S754 schrieb:


> Nein, ich hab doch gesagt bei mir im Land. Nicht in Österreich. Wie die Wiener eingestellt sind weiß ich nicht.



Was meinst du dann? Vorarlberg? Selbst da sind sicher nicht alle gegen Flüchtlinge


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Das ist ganz leicht. Grenzkontrollen wieder einführen und jeder, der ins Land einreist bekommt wieder einen Stempel in den Pass. Wer kein Stempel oder Pass hat --> illegal


Und ganz leicht ruft es Fälscher auf den Plan und nicht jedes Kontrollorgan hat die Mittel und Zeit die Dokumente immer genau zu prüfen. Auch ist es ein Personalproblem, klar kann man Leute einstellen ( wer soll und will das bezahlen ) aber wenn die Sache abebbt hat man massig Überhang.
Natürlich will eben niemand Flüchtlinge besonders wenn die dann noch in der Nähe wohnen, aber man kann sich nicht abschotten und die Augen verschließen. Die derzeitige Lage ist eben mies und man muss sehen wie man sich damit arrangiert


----------



## S754 (26. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Natürlich will eben niemand Flüchtlinge besonders wenn die dann noch in der Nähe wohnen, aber man kann sich nicht abschotten und die Augen verschließen.


Doch kann man.


Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Die derzeitige Lage ist eben mies und man muss sehen wie man sich damit arrangiert


Ich arrangiere mich damit überhaupt nicht.

Im Gegensatz zu den anderen Leuten, die eh nur immer rumjammern, dass ihnen dies und das nicht passt mache ich was und bin politisch aktiv. 
Im Gegensatz zu den anderen Leuten, die eh nur immer rumjammern, gehe ich immer wählen und bin nicht zu faul am Sonntag aufzustehen. (meist Rentner und junge Leute)
Ich kann da nicht länger zusehen und dem ganzen "freien Lauf" lassen.


----------



## HeinzNurgmann (26. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Und ganz leicht ruft es Fälscher auf den Plan und nicht jedes Kontrollorgan hat die Mittel und Zeit die Dokumente immer genau zu prüfen.


Nichteuropäische Bürger werden dann halt in einer großen Datenbank mit Irisscan eingespeichert , da wünsche ich viel Spaß beim fälschen. Möglich wäre das, nur gewollt ist es halt nicht


----------



## Amon (26. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Vor allem immer diese Forderungen dass man sich damit abzufinden hat. Nein! Ich finde mich damit nicht ab! 850000 Flüchtlinge, die Anträge hat man in zwei Stunden durch. Auf jeden einen Abgelehnt-Stempel dauert nicht so lange und sie außer Landes schaffen dauert auch höchstens zwei Tage.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (26. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Was meinst du dann? Vorarlberg? Selbst da sind sicher nicht alle gegen Flüchtlinge


Niemand hat was gegen echte Flüchtlinge, nur sind 90% nicht auch Kriegsgebieten...
Und 98% der Flüchtlinge die her kommen sind wiederum Männer im wehrfähigen Alter, und erzähl mir jetzt nicht das die Reise nach Europa gefährlicher wäre als der IS...


----------



## S754 (26. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Und 98% der Flüchtlinge die her kommen sind wiederum Männer im wehrfähigen Alter, und erzähl mir jetzt nicht das die Reise nach Europa gefährlicher wäre als der IS...



So schauts aus. Bei uns sind hier fast nur erwachsene Männer, kaum Frauen, kaum Kinder.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (26. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



S754 schrieb:


> So schauts aus. Bei uns sind hier fast nur erwachsene Männer, kaum Frauen, kaum Kinder.


Bei uns ist es genauso und wenn Frauen dabei sind haben sie meist schon gefühlt 4 Kinder und sind trotzdem wieder schwanger. 
Und dann rennen sie auch noch immer mit ihren Kopptüchern rum, um ihre Integration zu beweisen (hust)...


----------



## xiiMaRcLeoN (26. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Bei uns ist es genauso und wenn Frauen dabei sind haben sie meist schon gefühlt 4 Kinder und sind trotzdem wieder schwanger.
> Und dann rennen sie auch noch immer mit ihren Kopptüchern rum, um ihre Integration zu beweisen (hust)...



Ich habe auch nur Männer gesehen noch keine Frauen.


----------



## Amon (26. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Es kommen ja auch nur Männer und die stellen sich dann hier mit Schildern hin "Wir haben Angst um unsere Kinder in Syrien". Da fragt man sich echt wieso diese feigen Schweine ihre Kinder nicht mitgenommen haben.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (26. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Amon schrieb:


> Es kommen ja auch nur Männer und die stellen sich dann hier mit Schildern hin "Wir haben Angst um unsere Kinder in Syrien". Da fragt man sich echt wieso diese feigen Schweine ihre Kinder nicht mitgenommen haben.


Oder mal wenigstens versuchen sie zu verteidigen, aber denen meisten sind wohl ihre Familien egal... 

Wie wär es denn damit, dass wir sie ausbilden und dann als Fremdenlegion zurück nach Syrien schicken um die Terroristen zu besiegen ? Wäre doch auch eine gute Alternative.


----------



## Amon (26. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Kann mir doch keiner glaubhaft erzählen dass die Angst um ihre Kinder haben. Ihre Kinder interessieren die einen Scheiss, die wollten nur ihren eigenen Arsch retten. Wenn ich Frau und Kinder hätte und es wäre Krieg, dann würde ich als erstes dafür sorgen dass zumindest meine Kinder in Sicherheit kommen.


----------



## Sparanus (26. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Leob12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Nope ist es nicht. Wenn diese Menschen Schutz benötigen, muss man ihnen Schutz gewähren, dazu hat man sich verpflichtet. Sprich abweisen ohne den Fall zu untersuchen funktioniert nicht.
> ...


----------



## Poulton (26. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Und 98% der Flüchtlinge die her kommen sind wiederum Männer im wehrfähigen Alter


Statistik sagt Nein:
http://www.bamf.de/SharedDocs/Anlag...amt-in-zahlen-2014.pdf?__blob=publicationFile (Seite 21)
FlÃ¼chtlinge in Europa - Warum vor allem MÃ¤nner Asyl suchen - Politik - SÃ¼ddeutsche.de

Edit: Da in dem Artikel der SZ ja mal wieder auf die lange Bearbeitungszeit hingewiesen wurde, gibt es hier nochmal was dazu und mit welchen Tricksereien man die Bearbeitungsdauer runterrechnet:
Innenministerium verschleiert Dauer von Asylverfahren - DIE WELT


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Nichteuropäische Bürger werden dann halt in einer großen Datenbank mit Irisscan eingespeichert , da wünsche ich viel Spaß beim fälschen. Möglich wäre das, nur gewollt ist es halt nicht


Ja die Welt schwimmt im Geld und wir zahlen doch alles gerne?


> Vor allem immer diese Forderungen dass man sich damit abzufinden hat.


Es ist ja in dem Sin keine Forderung nur gibt es derzeitig keine besseren Lösungen


> Bei uns ist es genauso und wenn Frauen dabei sind haben sie meist schon gefühlt 4 Kinder und sind trotzdem wieder schwanger.


In gewissen Ländern ist es leider so eine Art der Rente. Soll ich anderen vorschreiben wie sie zu leben haben wobei ich selbst mir keine Vorschriften machen lasse?


> Da fragt man sich echt wieso diese feigen Schweine ihre Kinder nicht mitgenommen haben.


Vielleicht um das Risiko gering zu halten? Wer gibt uns aber das Recht jemanden als Feigling zu bezeichnen?


> Wie wär es denn damit, dass wir sie ausbilden und dann als Fremdenlegion zurück nach Syrien schicken um die Terroristen zu besiegen ? Wäre doch auch eine gute Alternative.


Könntest du doch auch


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (26. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Natürlich funktioniert das, was zwingt uns?
> Verträge? Kann man brechen und ich glaube nicht, dass uns das jemand großartig vorhalten wird.


Die Verträge sind eh nicht mehr aktuell, die wurden nach der Verfolgung der Juden beschlossen und deren Situationen sind nun mal überhaupt nicht vergleichbar.



Amon schrieb:


> Kann mir doch keiner glaubhaft erzählen dass die Angst um ihre Kinder haben. Ihre Kinder interessieren die einen Scheiss, die wollten nur ihren eigenen Arsch retten. Wenn ich Frau und Kinder hätte und es wäre Krieg, dann würde ich als erstes dafür sorgen dass zumindest meine Kinder in Sicherheit kommen.


Wenn die überhaupt Frau und Kinder haben, so wie einige von denen hier Frauen und Kinder  sexuell belästigen oder Schlimmeres machen glaube ich nicht daran, dass sie Familien haben.



Poulton schrieb:


> Statistik sagt Nein:
> FlÃ¼chtlinge in Europa - Warum vor allem MÃ¤nner Asyl suchen - Politik - SÃ¼ddeutsche.de


Ja klar, weil die Reise auch gefährlicher als der IS ist...
Und wenn sie auf finanzielle Unterstützung hoffen sind es keine Flüchtlinge, sondern Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge !


Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Könntest du doch auch


Wieso sollte ich ? Es ist nicht mein Land !


----------



## Sparanus (26. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Könntest du doch auch


Für einen Europäer gibt es alles zu verlieren und nichts zu gewinnen, wenn er dort hingeht um zu kämpfen,
aber diesen Menschen geht es um ihre Heimat bzw. sollte es um ihre Heimat gehen.
Kriegsdienstverweigerung ist zwar ein Menschenrecht, aber hier geht es doch nicht um
einen Krieg der die bloße Fortsetzung der Politik ist sondern darum
Mörderbanden die in ihrer Fantasie die ganze Welt unterjochen aufzuhalten.


----------



## Leob12 (26. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Sparanus schrieb:


> > Natürlich funktioniert das, was zwingt uns?
> > Verträge? Kann man brechen und ich glaube nicht, dass uns das jemand großartig vorhalten wird.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sparanus (26. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Du vergleichst das brechen von Verträgen mit dem Töten von Menschen?
Und hier antwortest du bitte nur mit Ja oder Nein.

Wir können Europa abschotten und müssen (und sollten) dafür keine Menschen töten.


----------



## Leob12 (26. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Du vergleichst das brechen von Verträgen mit dem Töten von Menschen?
> Und hier antwortest du bitte nur mit Ja oder Nein.
> 
> Wir können Europa abschotten und müssen (und sollten) dafür keine Menschen töten.



Weißt du überhaupt was auch Deutschland da unterschrieben hat?  Nennt sich Genfer Flüchtlingskonvention. 
Dazu kommt noch die Menschenrechtskonvention, welche auch Deutschland unterschrieben hat. 

Wie ich antworte lass bitte meine Sorge sein, ja, vielen Dank. 
Wo spreche ich von töten? Zeig mir bitte diese Textstelle, wenn nicht, erkläre mir was du genau meinst, dann bekommst du vielleicht eine Antwort.

Erkläre mir, bitte, warum "Europa abschotten" die Lösung für dich darstellt. 
Erkläre mir, bitte, wie du das bei diesen langen Außengrenzen bewerkstelligen willst. 
Erkläre mir, bitte, wie du die Situation in den jeweiligen Ländern verbessern wirst, damit weniger Menschen flüchten müssen. 

Da kannst du auch mit mehr als Ja oder Nein antworten, die Entscheidung überlasse ich ganz dir. 
Ich bin gespannt ob jetzt mal der angesprochene selbst antwortet oder ob wieder jemand anderes einspringt muss, ist nämlich oft genug der Fall gewesen. 

Auf meinen kurzen Post über die angeblich unzufriedenen Flüchtlinge hat auch niemand geantwortet  
Da mach ich mir so viel Mühe und dann das.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (26. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Weißt du überhaupt was auch Deutschland da unterschrieben hat?  Nennt sich Genfer Flüchtlingskonvention.
> Dazu kommt noch die Menschenrechtskonvention, welche auch Deutschland unterschrieben hat.
> .


Die Genfer Flüchtlingskonvention ist aber schon lange veraltet. Sie wurde nach dem Bekanntwerden des Umfangs des Holocausts eingeführt, damit so etwas nie wieder passieren kann (weil viele Länder wegeschaut hatten bzw. manche sogar bewusst mitgeholfen haben). Nur sprechen wir bei den heutigen Flüchtlingen nicht mehr von Flucht vor einen Genozid sondern vor einen Bürgerkrieg indem sie kämpfen könnten, aber bei den Großteil der "Flüchtlinge" spricht man schon eher von Flucht vor dem Aufbau der Wirtschaft des Heimatlandes (Schwarzafrikaner, Balkanflüchtlinge) also von Wirtschaftsflüchtlingen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Wir können Europa abschotten und müssen (und sollten) dafür keine Menschen töten.


Haha eher bekommt man ein Sieb zum schwimmen und wie ich schon mal erwähnte muss es von irgendwas finanziert werden.



> Auf meinen kurzen Post über die angeblich unzufriedenen Flüchtlinge hat auch niemand geantwortet


Für nicht wenige ist ja anscheinend England das gelobte Land weil die sich dort  anscheinend bessere Bedingungen erhoffen



> aber bei den Großteil der "Flüchtlinge" spricht man schon eher von Flucht vor dem Aufbau der Wirtschaft des Heimatlandes (Schwarzafrikaner, Balkanflüchtlinge) also von Wirtschaftsflüchtlingen.


Wird sich niemals vermeiden lassen das sich auch " Schnorrer " dazwischen mogeln.


----------



## Sparanus (26. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Weißt du überhaupt was auch Deutschland da unterschrieben hat? Nennt sich Genfer Flüchtlingskonvention.
> Dazu kommt noch die Menschenrechtskonvention, welche auch Deutschland unterschrieben hat.


Ja trotzdem die Frage, was blüht uns wenn wir das nicht machen? 
In der Praxis meine ich, den ganzen Ländern die nur Christen aufnehmen wollen und z.B. Australien
passiert doch auch nichts.


> Wie ich antworte lass bitte meine Sorge sein, ja, vielen Dank.


Auf die Frage konnte man nur mit Ja oder Nein antworten -.-


> Erkläre mir, bitte, warum "Europa abschotten" die Lösung für dich darstellt.


Weil die Alternativen
a) ein Krieg mit massivem Einsatz von Heer und Luftwaffe 
oder
b) sich an der derzeitigen Situation nichts ändert oder es sogar noch schlimmer wird


> Erkläre mir, bitte, wie du das bei diesen langen Außengrenzen bewerkstelligen willst.


Hier bitte informieren wie es in der Vergangenheit gemacht wurde.


> Erkläre mir, bitte, wie du die Situation in den jeweiligen Ländern verbessern wirst, damit weniger Menschen flüchten müssen.


Dafür hab ich nur eine grobe Vorstellung die sich kaum Gewaltfrei bewerkstelligen ließe, denn es sind eine Menge Milizen dort unten
denen es nichtmal was ausmacht kleinen Kindern Waffen in die Hand zu drücken.



> Ich bin gespannt ob jetzt mal der angesprochene selbst antwortet oder ob wieder jemand anderes einspringt muss, ist nämlich oft genug der Fall gewesen.


Gerne antworte ich dir selbst

EDIT:


> Haha eher bekommt man ein Sieb zum schwimmen und wie ich schon mal erwähnte muss es von irgendwas finanziert werden.


Die Alternativen aber auch und die Alternativen sind trotzdem schlechter.


----------



## muadib (26. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Du vergleichst das brechen von Verträgen mit dem Töten von Menschen?
> Und hier antwortest du bitte nur mit Ja oder Nein.
> 
> Wir können Europa abschotten und müssen (und sollten) dafür keine Menschen töten.



An alle Spezialisten die der Meinung sind irgendein Land oder Kontinent abschotten zu wollen, können sich ja mal überlegen was passiert, wenn man das konsequent auf alle Personen und Güter ausweiten würde. Jedes Land das dies tut, würde daran zugrunde gehen (siehe Nordkorea - und die bekommen sogar Hilfslieferungen und haben begrenzte wirtschaftliche Kooperationen mit Südkorea). 

Ich finde es sehr putzig wie man auf der einen Seite kräftig Waffen exportiert, das eigene Land und die Verbündeten Wirtschaftskriege führen lässt und sich dann über die einwandernden Flüchtlinge beschwert. 
Dann sind da noch die sogenannten Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge, dank deren quasi Versklavung in anderen Ländern, wir in den Industrieländern überhaupt erst in diesem Wohlstand leben können. 
Die Arbeitskräfte und Ressourcen anderer Länder auszubeuten aber deren Bevölkerung eine Einreise zu verweigern halte ich für eine ziemlich verlogene Einstellung.


----------



## Ruptet (26. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Wer redet auch von abschotten...


----------



## S754 (26. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

@muadib: Von Abschotten war nie die Rede. Grenzkontrollen wieder einzuführen wie vor der EU bedeutet für dich also Abschotten? Interessant.


----------



## Icedaft (26. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Grenzkontrollen allein halten keine Flüchtlinge ab. Das versuchen die Amis schon seit Jahrzehnten mit den Mexikanern und trotz tausenden Kilometern an Zäunen und Barrikaden schaffen es jedes Jahr Tausende illegal in die USA einzureisen. Also bliebe nur eine komplette Abschottung wie bei Nordkorea, mit entsprechendem Ergebnis...da beißt die Maus keinen Faden ab, solange die Industrienationen ihre Wirtschaftsmacht nicht dazu nutzen die Zustände in den Herkunftsländern zu verbessern, wird sich an den Flüchtlingsströmen nur wenig ändern.


----------



## Sparanus (26. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Komplett natürlich nicht, aber ein Niveau wie vor dem arabischen Frühling ist anzustreben.


----------



## muadib (26. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



S754 schrieb:


> @muadib: Von Abschotten war nie die Rede. Grenzkontrollen wieder einzuführen wie vor der EU bedeutet für dich also Abschotten? Interessant.



Vielleicht nicht bei dir, bei Anderen aber schon.

Und was sollen umfangreichere Grenzkontrollen erreichen? Dass Flüchtlinge gleich an der Landesgrenze gefunden und abgewiesen werden, damit sie irgendwoanders verrecken können?


----------



## CmdCobra (26. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

"Ich habe Nichts gegen Joko und Klaas, aber... " 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tBHMzCOn2Sk&feature=youtu.be

und früher oder später werden diese Idioten zu Mördern und ihre Kinder für die sie ihr Land schützen wollen, lerne sie
im Knast kennen. Und da wird das Leben dann sicher auch nicht einfacher:

Brand auf GelÃ¤nde von FlÃ¼chtlingsunterkunft in Reinickendorf | rbb Rundfunk Berlin-Brandenburg

Aber vielleicht war es ja auch nur ein technischer Defekt...


----------



## Verminaard (26. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M8xkYZNsKUY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Flüchtlinge lehnen Hilfspakete von mazedonischen Polizisten? ab.

Kann kein Mazedonisch oder was die da sprechen. Vielleicht kann einer uebersetzen?

Naja Einzelfaelle....


----------



## Ruptet (26. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Sie reden eigentlich fast garnichts, ist nur die Meute im Hintergrund.
Hab das schon vor paar Seiten gepostet.


----------



## Sparanus (26. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Joko und Class ich mochte diese Leute noch nie,
aber sie sind halt total Mainstream. Sie sind nicht schlecht mit ihrer Meinung,
aber einfach nicht gebildet genug um zu differenzieren.

Wenn man mit seiner Meinung immernoch zu Radikalen in eine Ecke gestellt wird,
dann werden die auch irgendwann radikal. Leider.
Damit gießen sie nur Öl ins Feuer, sich um radikale ordentlich zu kümmern 
ist eine hoheitliche Aufgabe.


----------



## der-sack88 (26. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



CmdCobra schrieb:


> und früher oder später werden diese Idioten zu Mördern und ihre Kinder für die sie ihr Land schützen wollen, lerne sie
> im Knast kennen.



Das bezweifle ich... wenn die deutsche Geschichte eines gezeigt hat, dann, das solche Taten nie die erforderlichen Konsequenzen nach sich gezogen haben. Sei es die Justiz in der Weimarer Republik, der Umgang mit den Alt-Nazis nach dem zweiten Weltkrieg oder jüngst das jahrelange Ignorieren der NSU-Terroristen, mit freundlicher Unterstützung des Bundesverfassungsschutz. Stattdessen bespitzelt man lieber verfassungswidrig nachweislich harmlose "linke" Studenten, Politiker usw.
Und solches Pack, dass ihre Kinder dann im Knast kennen lernt, ist mittlerweile Gesellschaftsfähig geworden. Neulich hat einer meiner "Freunde" auf Facebook einen Artikel geliked, in dem gefeiert wurde, dass Eltern den Vergewaltiger ihrer Tochter umgebracht haben. Und die Kommentare waren fast alle derselben Meinung, wer gegen die Selbstjustiz ausgesprochen hat wurde niedergeschrieben. Dass es vielleicht nicht in Ordnung ist, physisch Kranke einfach nur aus Rache zu ermorden und dass die Kleine jetzt ohne Eltern aufwachsen muss ist vollkommen nebensächlich. Es geht um die Befriedigung niederer Triebe. Sei es nun beim Heime anstecken oder Selbstjustiz feiern. Folgen? Sind doch egal! Und in Zeiten, in denen 24/7-Kindertagesstätten immer ernsthafter diskutiert werden, wobei längst bewiesen ist, was für eine wichtige Rolle gerade die Mutter bei einer normalen Entwicklung zum gesellschaftsfähigen Mitmenschen spielt, muss man sich eigentlich auch gar nicht mehr wundern...
Natürlich habe ich gleich die virtuelle "Freundschaft" beendet, aber gerade im Internet ist der stumpfe, ungebildete Mob mittlerweile absurd groß geworden... man muss sich nur mal die Kommentare auf den größeren Nachrichtenseiten durchlesen.

Ich frage mich immer wieder, warum in dieser Diskussion niemand mal ins Gespräch bringt, die Ursachen zu bekämpfen. Keine Waffen mehr in Krisengebiete, keine Lebensmittelabfälle mehr in die entsprechenden Länder, die den ansässigen Bauern die Lebensgrundlage nehmen, keine Destabilisierung und damit indirekte Unterstützung von Organisationen wie dem IS...
Alle Flüchtlinge im Mittelmeer ersaufen oder an Grenzzäunen verhungern zu lassen darf keine Option sein. Entweder die Ursachen bekämpfen, die wir bekämpfen können oder eben mit den Folgen, also den Flüchtlingsströmen, leben lernen. Letzteres dürfte bei den rechten Dumpfbacken in Teilen Deutschlands leider nicht umzusetzen sein. Also sollte man gefälligst aufhören, den Staaten unsere Hühnchenreste und Tomatenabfälle aufzuzwingen und sie selbst entscheiden lassen, was wie eingeführt werden darf und was nicht. Und die heilige Kuh Arbeitsplätze darf kein Grund sein, weiter Waffen in Krisenregionen zu liefern.
Wie auch immer, wenn es nicht zum ganz großen Krach kommen soll müssen wir uns auf die eine oder andere Art und Weise selbst an die Nase packen und verstehen, dass gleichzeitige Ausbeutung der dritten Welt und Abschottung von derselben auf Dauer nicht gut geht.
Leider ist aber eine Unterstützung der bedürftigen Länder politisch nicht gewollt. Bei der Entwicklungshilfe ist seit Niebel Nachhaltigkeit nicht mehr gefragt, und es wird nicht geholfen, damit es den Bedürftigen besser geht. Mittlerweile muss selbst dort am Ende für uns ein Profit herausspringen... es ist zum heulen. Und wenn man sich mal anguckt, was innerhalb von Entwicklungshilfeorganisationen wie der GIZ nur für Profilierung der Führungsstäbe gezahlt wird, wird einem ganz schlecht.

Und um gleich mal den Kommentaren vorzugreifen: dass wir nicht den gesamten nahen Osten aufnehmen können und am besten noch gleich ganz Afrika ist mir klar. Aber mit geht das Herumdoktern an den Symptomen, inklusive Inkaufnahme von hunderttausenden Toten, mittlerweile dermaßen auf die Nüsse, weil es meiner Meinung nach am Thema vorbei geht und zu nichts führt, außer zu Terror wie hier in Deutschland. Die Ursachen zu bekämpfen sollte das Ziel sein.


----------



## Amon (26. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Wer sind Joko und Klaas?


----------



## CmdCobra (26. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Getroffene Hunde die bellen 

... und schon geunliked  ?


----------



## Sparanus (26. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Langfristig hast du durchaus recht,
ich bin immernoch dafür, dass wir die Terrorbanden mit aller Gewalt niederschlagen
und den nahen Osten aufbauen indem wir eine autarke Lebensmittel und Energieversorgung sicherstellen.
Außerdem müssen Schulen gebaut werden und die Religion darf weniger den Alltag bestimmen.


----------



## CmdCobra (26. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Nur davor haben alle Angst. Denn das Niederschlagen offen Feuer mit Feuer bekämpfen wird Tote kosten,
auch auf Seiten der Alliierten. Denn in Deutschland fallen bis heute noch keine Soldaten. Sie werden getötet.
Solange wartet man in Däumchendrehmanier auf die Amis, die Engländer und vielleicht auf einige arabische
Staaten bzw. die Türkei. Hauptsache andere machen die Drecksarbeit...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Bis auf die Werbung habe ich die kaum beachtet da deren Sendung nicht meinen Nerv trifft.


> Neulich hat einer meiner "Freunde" auf Facebook einen Artikel geliked, in dem gefeiert wurde, dass Eltern den Vergewaltiger ihrer Tochter umgebracht haben. Und die Kommentare waren fast alle derselben Meinung, wer gegen die Selbstjustiz ausgesprochen hat wurde niedergeschrieben.


Selbstjustiz ist in einigen Ländern leider die Tagesordnung. Das einzige positive was man daran abgewinnen könnte wäre das der Täter so etwas nie wieder macht ( ich will es damit natürlich nicht gutheißen ).


> Das bezweifle ich... wenn die deutsche Geschichte eines gezeigt hat, dann, das solche Taten nie die erforderlichen Konsequenzen nach sich gezogen haben


Generell sollte die Geschichte verdeutlichen das gewisse Sachen nie passieren sollten bzw. erneut passieren.


----------



## Sparanus (26. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Die Situation ist leider insgesamt sehr schlecht für ein derartiges militärisches Unternehmen.
Griechenland: Pleite
Türkei: Erdogan
Russland:  Auch Probleme

Außerdem ist der Islam ein Problem, weniger die Religion selbst,
sondern die Stellung in der Gesellschaft, es darf nicht sein, dass die
Gerichtsbarkeit in einigen Staaten sich auf ein über tausend Jahre altes Buch 
bezieht, jedenfalls nicht praktisch.
Ein ähnliches Problem hat man in Indien ja auch (Stichwort Kasten, Massenvergewaltigungen etc)


----------



## der-sack88 (26. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Langfristig hast du durchaus recht,
> ich bin immernoch dafür, dass wir die Terrorbanden mit aller Gewalt niederschlagen
> und den nahen Osten aufbauen indem wir eine autarke Lebensmittel und Energieversorgung sicherstellen.
> Außerdem müssen Schulen gebaut werden und die Religion darf weniger den Alltag bestimmen.




Bisher hat ja eine Einmischung oft für noch mehr Hass und Instabilität gesorgt... die Verantwortlichen scheinen nicht in der Lage zu sein, Strategien zu entwickeln, um langfristig für Bildung und Ordnung zu sorgen. Und ohne Bildung siehts leider traurig aus.
Und ich bezweifle, dass eine autarke Lebensmittelversorgung gewollt ist. Gegen die subventionierten EU-Agrarexporte von für den EU-Markt ungeeigneten Lebensmittelabfällen nach Afrika hat ja bisher auch niemand was unternommen.



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Generell sollte die Geschichte verdeutlichen das gewisse Sachen nie passieren sollten bzw. erneut passieren.



Das setzt eine gewisse Bildung voraus. Und wenn man die Posts und Kommentare des Mobs liest, muss man bei der grundsätzlichen Missachtung von Logik und Rechtschreibung davon ausgehen, dass diese fehlt. Nicht nur in den betroffenen Ländern brauchts mehr Bildung, sondern auch hier...


----------



## Ruptet (26. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Bis auf die Werbung habe ich die kaum beachtet da deren Sendung nicht meinen Nerv trifft.
> 
> Selbstjustiz ist in einigen Ländern leider die Tagesordnung. Das einzige positive was man daran abgewinnen könnte wäre das der Täter so etwas nie wieder macht ( ich will es damit natürlich nicht gutheißen ).
> 
> Generell sollte die Geschichte verdeutlichen das gewisse Sachen nie passieren sollten bzw. erneut passieren.



Nagut...Selbstjustiz kann man aus Sicht der Betroffenen sehen und aus der, der unbeteiligten Moralaposteln.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Das setzt eine gewisse Bildung voraus. Und wenn man die Posts und Kommentare des Mobs liest, muss man bei der grundsätzlichen Missachtung von Logik und Rechtschreibung davon ausgehen, dass diese fehlt. Nicht nur in den betroffenen Ländern brauchts mehr Bildung, sondern auch hier...


Es war schon immer einfacher mit den Wölfen zu heulen anstatt sich denen mal knurrend in den Weg zu stellen. Rattenfänger hat es schon immer gegeben und die werden immer wieder eine Bühne finden


----------



## Sparanus (26. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Bisher hat ja eine Einmischung oft für noch mehr Hass und Instabilität gesorgt... die Verantwortlichen scheinen nicht in der Lage zu sein, Strategien zu entwickeln, um langfristig für Bildung und Ordnung zu sorgen. Und ohne Bildung siehts leider traurig aus.
> Und ich bezweifle, dass eine autarke Lebensmittelversorgung gewollt ist. Gegen die subventionierten EU-Agrarexporte von für den EU-Markt ungeeigneten Lebensmittelabfällen nach Afrika hat ja bisher auch niemand was unternommen.


Ja das ist das Problem, wir müssen an 2 Fronten kämpfen, gegen Wirtschaft und mordende Milizen.


----------



## Pokerclock (26. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ich darf darauf hinweisen beim Thema zu bleiben. Einige dürften ja schon bemerkt haben, dass auch hier die Forenregeln gelten.

B2T


----------



## muadib (26. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Langfristig hast du durchaus recht,
> ich bin immernoch dafür, dass wir die Terrorbanden mit aller Gewalt niederschlagen
> und den nahen Osten aufbauen indem wir eine autarke Lebensmittel und Energieversorgung sicherstellen.
> Außerdem müssen Schulen gebaut werden und die Religion darf weniger den Alltag bestimmen.



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen
Der Terror in diesem Land, sei es durch den Staat oder kleinere Terrorbanden die das Leben anderer Menschen gefärden, ist nicht zu dulden. 
Besonders im nahen Osten (neue Bundesländer) sind diese Probleme leider noch verstärkt vorhanden obwohl dort die Versorgung mit Lebensmitteln gesichert ist.
Mehr Bildung könnten wir auf jeden Fall gebrauchen und für weniger Religion im Alltag wäre ich auch. Am Besten erstmal Parteien abschaffen die das Wort Christlich enthalten.


----------



## Leob12 (26. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja trotzdem die Frage, was blüht uns wenn wir das nicht machen?
> In der Praxis meine ich, den ganzen Ländern die nur Christen aufnehmen wollen und z.B. Australien
> passiert doch auch nichts.


Wie schon gesagt, Australien ist unbedeutend in dieser Hinsicht, außerdem sind sie nicht von Flüchtlingen durch Bürgerkriege betroffen. Aber immer auf den anderen zu zeigen und sagen "aber der macht doch auch nichts", tja, dann darfst du dich bitte nicht über die USA beschweren die genau nichts machen aber für gefühlt 75% der Flüchtlinge direkt oder indirekt verantwortlich sind. 



Sparanus schrieb:


> Auf die Frage konnte man nur mit Ja oder Nein antworten -.-.


Dann zeig mir bitte jene Stelle in der ich Mord mit Vertragbruch gleichsetze, dankeschön.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Weil die Alternativen
> a) ein Krieg mit massivem Einsatz von Heer und Luftwaffe
> oder
> b) sich an der derzeitigen Situation nichts ändert oder es sogar noch schlimmer wird


Und du glaubst die Situation wird besser wenn wir eine Mauer um Europa bauen? 
Auch interessant.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Hier bitte informieren wie es in der Vergangenheit gemacht wurde.


Leider haben sich die Bedrohungslage etwas geändert, es geht nicht mehr darum sich gegen den Osten abzuschotten. Also bitte spar dir deine Empfehlungen. 
Dafür müsste man irrsinnig viele Soldaten verwenden, das kostet auch nicht wenig Geld. Und wie schon gesagt, Flüchtlingskonvention, du kannst sie nicht abweisen. Genau dafür wurde sie ins Leben gerufen. Denn damals, als die Juden die Wahl zwischen Flucht oder Vernichtung hatten, zumindest in Mitteleuropa, weigerten sich auch einige Staaten diese aufzunehmen. Hätte das jeder gemacht, wären mehr als 6 Mio Juden durch das Dritte Reich getötet worden.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Dafür hab ich nur eine grobe Vorstellung die sich kaum Gewaltfrei bewerkstelligen ließe, denn es sind eine Menge Milizen dort unten
> denen es nichtmal was ausmacht kleinen Kindern Waffen in die Hand zu drücken.


Von welcher Region sprichst du jetzt genau?


Hier redet man von abschotten, und damit sind keine Grenzkontrollen gemeint, denn dann würde hier Grenzkontrollen stehen, oder? 


Ruptet schrieb:


> Wer redet auch von abschotten...





Sparanus schrieb:


> Wir können Europa abschotten und müssen (und sollten) dafür keine Menschen töten.


 


Verminaard schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Kennst du die genauen Umstände warum Essenpakete abgelehnt wurden? Erinnert mich etwas an deinen Post bezüglich der unzufriedenen Asylanten. 



Sparanus schrieb:


> Joko und Class ich mochte diese Leute noch nie,
> aber sie sind halt total Mainstream. Sie sind nicht schlecht mit ihrer Meinung,
> aber einfach nicht gebildet genug um zu differenzieren.
> 
> ...


 
Gegen Rassismus einzutreten ist also schlecht? Wer rassistisch ist hat jeden Grund bei Radikalen im Eck zu stehen, tut mir leid. 
Was? Eine "hoheitliche Aufgabe"? 



Sparanus schrieb:


> Langfristig hast du durchaus recht,
> ich bin immernoch dafür, dass wir die Terrorbanden mit aller Gewalt niederschlagen
> und den nahen Osten aufbauen indem wir eine autarke Lebensmittel und Energieversorgung sicherstellen.
> Außerdem müssen Schulen gebaut werden und die Religion darf weniger den Alltag bestimmen.


Um dich selbst zu zitieren: 


Sparanus schrieb:


> Hier bitte informieren wie es in der Vergangenheit gemacht wurde.


Funktionierte so toll, immer. Frag mal ein paar Leute in Afghanistan, im Irak, in Libyen oder in Vietnam.
Zeig mir bitte ein paar Beispiel aus der Zeitgeschichte in denen derart große und ausgerüstete "Terrorbanden" von einer regulären Armee in Knie gezwungen werden konnte, ohne irrsinnig viel Leid unter der Bevölkerung zu verursachen, ohne Unsummen an Geld zu kosten und das die Situation nachher viel viel besser wurde. 



Ruptet schrieb:


> Nagut...Selbstjustiz kann man aus Sicht der Betroffenen sehen und aus der, der unbeteiligten Moralaposteln.


Und mit Selbstjustiz bist du keinen Deut besser als irgendwelche, von uns gerne als "rückständige Barbaren" bezeichnete Milizen. Glückwunsch, sogar im Mittelalter war man schon weiter. 



muadib schrieb:


> Dem kann ich nur zustimmen
> Der Terror in diesem Land, sei es durch den Staat oder kleinere Terrorbanden die das Leben anderer Menschen gefärden, ist nicht zu dulden.
> Besonders im nahen Osten (neue Bundesländer) sind diese Probleme leider noch verstärkt vorhanden obwohl dort die Versorgung mit Lebensmitteln gesichert ist.
> Mehr Bildung könnten wir auf jeden Fall gebrauchen und für weniger Religion im Alltag wäre ich auch. Am Besten erstmal Parteien abschaffen die das Wort Christlich enthalten.


 
Versorgung mit Lebensmitteln ist nicht alles. Der Irak hatte vor dem Einmarsch zumindest eine staatliche Wasserversorgung, ein Stromnetz, gibts heute kaum wieder. Dazu kommt noch die "Kolonisation" durch den Neoliberalismus, die den Irak wirtschaftlich letztendlich komplett zugrunde gerichtet hat.
Und als Tüpfelchen auf dem I noch die USA-hörige Regierung, welche die Sunniten jahrelang benachteiligt hat. All das zusammen ist ein idealer Nährboden für Extremismus. Keine Alternativen oder Hoffnung zu haben, gut, kann man sagen das es kein Grund ist Menschen zu töten, dem stimme ich zu. Aber man kann diese Menschen dort nicht mit unserem Maßstab beurteilen. Viele dort kennen keine Sicherheit oder Frieden, oder nur als Erinnerung aus der Kindheit, und die Lebensumstände prägen nunmal sehr stark. 
Bildung ist sicher eine Lösung, nur braucht man dafür Zeit und Frieden, sonst wird es schwer werden gegen Fundamentalismus anzukommen.


----------



## Ruptet (27. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Habe ich es befürwortet ? 
Ich will sagen, dass auch dort Emotionen im Spiel sind...sollte verständlich sein für Leute, die hier an die Menschlichkeit appellieren.

@Sie lehnen die Essenspakete ab, weil Mazedonien die Flüchtlinge nicht einfach passieren lassen hat, was vollkommen verständlich ist.
Sie haben gedroht in den Hungerstreik zu gehen, wenn man sie nicht passieren lässt


----------



## Sparanus (27. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

@leob12
Viel geschrieben, dennoch nichts verstanden und einfachste Zusammenhänge nicht erkannt. 

Da du nicht dumm bist, willst du mich nicht verstehen. 

Deswegen wäre eine Antwort pure Zeitverschwendung.


----------



## Verminaard (27. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Kennst du die genauen Umstände warum Essenpakete abgelehnt wurden?


Meinen Post hast du aber gelesen oder quotest du nur rum?
Ich habe selbst gefragt ob jemand das versteht.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Erinnert mich etwas an deinen Post bezüglich der unzufriedenen Asylanten.



Und hier schlaegst du gleich wieder eine Bruecke zu einer Aussage von mir.
Willst du mir wieder irgendwas unterstellen?
Ich habe mir diesmal die Muehe gemacht ein paar Minuten Google zu bemuehen:
https://www.polizei.bayern.de/oberbayern/news/presse/aktuell/index.html/223037
Asylbewerber verweigern Essen
Asylbewerber boykottieren Essenspakete: Auf einem Abstellgleis in Oberbayern - taz.de
Asyl-Irrsinn: Deutsches Essen schmeckt nicht! - Politically Incorrect
Unzufriedene FlÃ¼chtlinge- zÃ¼nden Heime an | Zeit im Blick
http://www.shortnews.de/id/1158792/linz-oesterreich-unzufriedene-asylbewerber-proben-den-aufstand

Nur als Beispiele. Ich weis nicht wieviel davon ueberhaupt nicht an die Oeffentlichkeit durchsickert. Welchen Kurs die Medien fahren, haben wir letztens gehoert (oder brauchst du hierfuer auch noch eine Quelle?
http://www.stern.de/politik/deutsch...-suche-nach-den-richtigen-worten-6364324.html
http://info.kopp-verlag.de/hintergr...-zur-sprachzensur-gegen-asylkritiker-auf.html)

Bitte ueberdenke deine Schreibensart etwas.
Ich nehme mir sonst das Recht heraus, dich hier fuer mich persoenlich in Zukunft auszuschliessen. Manche Sachen von dir regen mich nur auf.


----------



## rabe08 (27. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Verminaard schrieb:


> ...



Schatz, wer den Kopp-Verlag oder PI-News als Quelle für seine "Belege" angibt, zeigt, welch Geistes Kind er ist. Mehr gibt es zur Dir nicht zu sagen.


----------



## Poulton (27. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Immer wenn man denkt "Dümmer gehts nimmer", setzt irgendjemand noch einen drauf: Globuli und Quacksalberei für Flüchtlinge




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leob12 (27. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Meinen Post hast du aber gelesen oder quotest du nur rum?
> Ich habe selbst gefragt ob jemand das versteht.


Klar hab ich ihn gelesen. Erinnert mich deswegen an deinen Post von vor 100 Seiten weil du dort einfach ein paar Google-Ergebnisse als "Quellen" genannt hast, die überhaupt nicht deiner Einschätzung entsprochen haben bzw es den Anschein macht, das du sie nichtmal genau gelesen hast. 



> Und hier schlaegst du gleich wieder eine Bruecke zu einer Aussage von mir.
> Willst du mir wieder irgendwas unterstellen?


Ist doch ähnlich zu dem Post, mehr will ich damit nicht sagen. Aber klar, gleich wieder eine fiese Unterstellung. 


> Ich habe mir diesmal die Muehe gemacht ein paar Minuten Google zu bemuehen:


Hast du schon einmal gemacht, den Post hab ich ausführlichst kommentiert. Ich mach es jetzt nochmal, gehst du wieder nicht darauf ein, dann hast du keine Lust auf eine Diskussion. 



> https://www.polizei.bayern.de/oberbayern/news/presse/aktuell/index.html/223037


Gegen 3 Personen wird wegen Sachbeschädigung ermittelt, von insgesamt 20. Außerdem hat sich die Lage nach dem Eintreffen der Polizei wieder rasch beruhigt. 
Viel mehr als diesen und einen weiteren Beitrag finde ich zu dem Thema nicht. 
FlÃ¼chtlinge proben den Aufstand | Rosenheim



> Asylbewerber verweigern Essen


Ein alter Link, den hast du mir schonmal gezeigt. Werde ich sicher nicht nochmal kommentieren, meine Antwort findest du auf Seite 104.


> Asylbewerber boykottieren Essenspakete: Auf einem Abstellgleis in Oberbayern - taz.de


Einmal ein Beitrag von 2010, wirklich aktuell ist er auch nicht mehr, zumal es um mangelnde Integration von Flüchtlingen, deren Perspektive und um einen persönlichen Hintergrund geht. Nicht um weggeworfenes Essen und dergleichen, eine reißerische Überschrift um Klick zu generieren, mehr nicht. Die Gründe für die "Unzufriedenheit" werden genannt. 


> Asyl-Irrsinn: Deutsches Essen schmeckt nicht! - Politically Incorrect


PI-News, ernsthaft? Auch nur Meinungsmache der billigsten Art. 


> Unzufriedene FlÃ¼chtlinge- zÃ¼nden Heime an | Zeit im Blick


Toller Artikel, könnte ein Grundschüler schreiben. Das nennst du ernsthaft eine verlässliche Quelle?
Rechtschreibfehler, dazu Widersprüche, außerdem steht da nichtmal wo dieses Flüchtlingsheim gelegen ist, also kann man das nichtmal nachprüfen. Sowas ist für dich eine verlässliche Quelle? 
Mehr als Stimmungsmache ist dieser "Beitrag" nicht. Etwas mehr als 100 Wörter, kurz und knackig oder was? 


> http://www.shortnews.de/id/1158792/linz-oesterreich-unzufriedene-asylbewerber-proben-den-aufstand


Hast du auf Seite 104 auch schon gepostet. 
Hier hast du den Link, damit nehme ich dir die Arbeit ab zu suchen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...ige-fluechtlings-und-asylproblematik-104.html



> Nur als Beispiele. Ich weis nicht wieviel davon ueberhaupt nicht an die Oeffentlichkeit durchsickert. Welchen Kurs die Medien fahren, haben wir letztens gehoert (oder brauchst du hierfuer auch noch eine Quelle?


Naja, wäre halt nicht schlecht wenn du das irgendwie untermauern könntest, sonst hängt dein Vorwurf an die Medien, welche alles "schlimme" der Asylbewerber vermeiden, in der Luft. Außerdem hast du weiter oben mit ein paar Beispielen auch gezeigt, welchen anderen Kurs die "Medien" auch fahren können, und der ist bei weitem nicht immer Pro-Asyl oder Links oder was auch immer. 


> http://www.stern.de/politik/deutsch...-suche-nach-den-richtigen-worten-6364324.html
> http://info.kopp-verlag.de/hintergr...-zur-sprachzensur-gegen-asylkritiker-auf.html)


Der Kopp-Verlag, wirklich objektiv, sachlich und alles was man sich erwartet. Alleine schon die Überschrift (Informationen, die Ihnen die Augen öffnen), weißt doch schon auf einen suggestiven Artikel allererster Güteklasse hin. Man wirft den Leitmedien (die Bild wird komischerweise nicht genannt) Meinungsmache vor, macht aber selbst nichts anderes. 



> Bitte ueberdenke deine Schreibensart etwas.
> Ich nehme mir sonst das Recht heraus, dich hier fuer mich persoenlich in Zukunft auszuschliessen. Manche Sachen von dir regen mich nur auf.


Um was genau geht es dir jetzt? 



Sparanus schrieb:


> @leob12
> Viel geschrieben, dennoch nichts verstanden und einfachste Zusammenhänge nicht erkannt.
> 
> Da du nicht dumm bist, willst du mich nicht verstehen.
> ...



Dann halt nicht, zuerst mir vorwerfen "das Brechen von Verträgen mit Mord" gleichzusetzen, dann auf Nachfrage kneifen 
Dein Vorschlag "mit aller Gewalt Terrorbanden niederschlagen", auf was ich mit Beispielen aus der jüngeren Geschichte antworte, aber mir gleichzeitig vorwerfen sich historisch zu informieren?


----------



## Sparanus (27. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Wie willst du denn gegen den IS vorgehen? 
Hier helfen nur Truppen und wir müssen auch die Geldgeber und Unterstützer angreifen, das wurde in der Vergangenheit nicht gemacht.


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Wie willst du denn gegen den IS vorgehen?
> Hier helfen nur Truppen und wir müssen auch die Geldgeber und Unterstützer angreifen, das wurde in der Vergangenheit nicht gemacht.



Katar und Saudi-Arabien angreifen? Na das wird lustig


----------



## S754 (27. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Katar und Saudi-Arabien angreifen? Na das wird lustig


Naja, sagens wir mal so: Wenn die Türkei und die EU zusammengearbeitet hätten, dann wäre die IS schon im "Keim" letztes Jahr erstickt worden. Aber man stand ja lieber an der Grenze und sah nur zu.

Mittlerweile ist die IS groß und nicht zu unterschätzen. Da müsste man größere Geschütze auffahren. Und dann wieder die Kostenfrage: wer zahlts?


----------



## Sparanus (27. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Katar und Saudi-Arabien angreifen? Na das wird lustig



Jop, 
Ohne Russland und die Türkei wird es aber nicht gehen. Amerika sollte sich mit Truppen raushalten, es ist vor unserer Haustür.


----------



## Leob12 (27. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Wie willst du denn gegen den IS vorgehen?
> Hier helfen nur Truppen und wir müssen auch die Geldgeber und Unterstützer angreifen, das wurde in der Vergangenheit nicht gemacht.



Geldgeber? Die können sich mittlerweile durch Erdöl ganz gut selbst mit Geld versorgen, bzw konnten es bis vor kurzem. Deswegen haben sie schon länger nicht mehr auf "Befehle" von außen, unter anderem aus den Ölstaaten, gehört. Außerdem wird ein Krieg gegen diese Erdölstaaten sicher kein Zuckerschlecken   Das wäre schlicht und ergreifend einfach nur dumm. 
Wer soll gegen den IS vorgehen? Da hätten die Bürger in Europa sicher viel Freude mit den regierenden Parteien, wenn sie die Soldaten in einen Krieg schicken. Einerseits kostet dieser Menschen leben, andererseits Milliarden an Euros. 
Die USA werden nicht mitspielen, wer bleibt dann noch übrig? Deutschland, Frankreich und Großbritannien. Frankreich war bzw ist gerade im Nordwesten Afrikas militärisch aktiv, Großbritannien wird keinen Finger rühren, so wie die ganze Zeit schon, bleibt noch Deutschland. 

Ich bin ganz bei dir wenn man den IS stoppen sollte, aber eine Militärintervention hat noch nie Frieden gebracht, der dauerhaft war. Du kannst mich gerne eines besseren belehren.


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Ich bin ganz bei dir wenn man den IS stoppen sollte, *aber eine Militärintervention hat noch nie Frieden gebracht, der dauerhaft war. *Du kannst mich gerne eines besseren belehren.



Stimmt, deshalb haben die Allierten im zweiten Weltkrieg Deutschland auch in Ruhe gelassen.

Es gibt einfach Ideologien, da helfen Worte und Stuhlkreise nicht. Aber solange die Leute alle Feige vor der IS weglaufen statt zu kämpfen, wird das nichts.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (27. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ich bitte euch, wie Putin eins sagte: Die USA haben in 4 Tagen 600 Tausend Menschen umgebracht, die Irakische Armee gestoppt.


Aber jetzte schaffen sie es nicht die IS ,welche aus Fanatikern und Pedofilen besteht, zu stoppen.

Inzwischen soll es hunderte "Flüchtlinge" geben die absichtlich ihre Dokumente verlieren um sich als Syrier auszugeben .

Asyl für Leute in großer (!) Not aber nicht für Mazedonier, Tunesier etc. die vor der Sonne flüchten .


----------



## Sparanus (27. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Wie gesagt, für den dauerhaften Frieden brauchen wir noch viele andere Sachen. 
Es ist wie ein Feld, wenn du es nur durchpflügst dann wächst nichts, aber wenn du es ordentlich bestellst kannst du irgendwann ernten. 
So wie man es nach dem WWII in Europa gemacht hat, besonders mit Frankreich, das ist doch nachhaltig. Man hat die Nazis militärisch besiegt und dann mit anderen Mitteln dauerhaften Frieden geschaffen. 

Also Krieg als Primat der Politik.


----------



## Two-Face (27. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Na klar, greifen wir doch einfach die Saudis und Qatar an, ist ja nicht so, dass daraus neuer Extremismus entstehen und Unschuldige dabei unkommen würden, hat man ja im Irak wunderbar gesehen.

Ist ja nicht so, dass man diese Länder boykottieren könnte.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (27. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Na klar, greifen wir doch einfach die Saudis und Qatar an,


Das schaffen sie zusammen mit den Iran schon selber.


----------



## Sparanus (27. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Wo wir schon immer von der Dummheit der PEGIDA Leutewie BAchmann und Co reden,
von der anderen Seite kommen Kommentare die nicht wirklich intelligenter sind.

,,Wir sind alle zum Größten Teil Flüchtlinge, wegen dem WWII"
(Jemand der nicht weiß, dass Ostpreußen dünn besiedelt war)


----------



## aloha84 (27. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Wo wir schon immer von der Dummheit der PEGIDA Leutewie BAchmann und Co reden,
> von der anderen Seite kommen Kommentare die nicht wirklich intelligenter sind.
> 
> ,,Wir sind alle zum* Größten* Teil Flüchtlinge, wegen dem WWII"
> (Jemand der nicht weiß, dass Ostpreußen dünn besiedelt war)



Das "größten" kann man natürlich streichen.
Aber natürlich gehören Heimatlosigkeit und Flüchtlinge auch zur deutschen Geschichte.
Was du jetzt mit Ost-Preußen meinst weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht, aber Pommern, Schlesien, Böhmen, Mähren (letztere beides Mischgebiete) waren alles andere als "dünn" besiedelt.
Die Zahlen bewegen sich da übrigens bei ca. 12-14 millionen Vertriebener.


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Sachsen-Anhalt will Asylbewerber ohne Ankündigung abschieben - RTL.de

Schlimm genug, dass das bisher angekündigt wurde. Abschieben ohne Ankünding sollte gesetzliche Regel im gesamten Bundesgebiet werden.


----------



## aloha84 (27. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Na da hat rtl aber lange gegraucht um davon Wind zu bekommen.


----------



## Sparanus (27. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ist mir bewusst, hab ich auch geantwortet, trotzdem hasse ich diese Übertreibungen.
Ist prinzipiell auch eine der  Übertreibungen um das eigene Handeln zu rechtfertigen,
ich sehe zwischen Übertreibungen in diese Richtung oder in die andere keinen Unterschied, beides ist Populismus.


----------



## aloha84 (27. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

da sind wird uns einig, wie gesagt ich kann z.B.: das Wort "Großteil" nicht mehr ab.


----------



## Sparanus (27. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Genau, 
nur leider wird man als Kritiker erstmal wie ein Rechtspopulist behandelt
von der Schwarmintelligenz. Es wird nur noch in 2 Gruppen gedacht, das ist schlecht.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (27. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Zu swm Flüchtlingsvorfall in Österreich.
Leider muss immer erst etwas bei uns passieren, dass etwas unternommen wird.

"Was? 50 tote Flüchtlinge in Afrika? Ach, schade." -Deutscher Politiker beim Zeitung lesen
"Was? 50 tote Flüchtlinge in Österreich? WIR MÜSSEN DIE SCHLEPPER SOFORT HÄRTER BESTRAFEN UND DIE FLÜCHTLINGE, DIE ÜBER DEN BALKAN FLÜCHTEN FAIR IN DER EUROPÄISCHEN UNION VERTEILEN!" -Deutscher Politiker beim Butterbrot essen

Die Pläne finde ich trotzdem gut:


> Härteres Vorgehen gegen Schlepper
> 
> "Es ist ein Lastwagen voller Leichen", sagte ein Sprecher des Innenministeriums. Die Tatortarbeit und die Bergung der Toten laufe, nach den Schleppern werde mit Hochdruck gefahndet. "Diese Tragödie macht uns alle betroffen", sagte Österreichs Innenministerin Johanna Mikl-Leitner (ÖVP). "Schlepper sind Kriminelle. Und wer jetzt noch immer meint, dass es sanftmütige Fluchthelfer sind, dem ist nicht zu helfen."
> 
> ...


-Spiegel


----------



## Captn (27. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Zu swm Flüchtlingsvorfall in Österreich.
> Leider muss immer erst etwas bei uns passieren, dass etwas unternommen wird.
> 
> "Was? 50 tote Flüchtlinge in Afrika? Ach, schade." -Deutscher Politiker beim Zeitung lesen
> ...


Das fällt denen aber früh ein... .

Welcher Heinz hat eigentlich jemals behauptet, dass Schlepper gutmütige Leute mit Herz wären? [emoji38]


----------



## S754 (27. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Jo mei, die Witzfigur Faymann und die Mikl "Eiskönigin" redn eh nur deppat und machen nix!

Übrigens gibt das Video zu denken:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1Gw3LI13H4


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Zu swm Flüchtlingsvorfall in Österreich.
> Leider muss immer erst etwas bei uns passieren, dass etwas unternommen wird.
> 
> "Was? 50 tote Flüchtlinge in Afrika? Ach, schade." -Deutscher Politiker beim Zeitung lesen
> ...



Selber schuld. Wer sich in Gefahr begibt, kommt darin um.

Was wir brauchen sind Grenzkontrollen. Anders werden wir die Illegalen nicht abhalten können.


----------



## Captn (27. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Selber schuld. Wer sich in Gefahr begibt, kommt darin um.
> 
> Was wir brauchen sind Grenzkontrollen. Anders werden wir die Illegalen nicht abhalten können.


Bevor das passiert brennt wahrscheinlich der Reichstag, weil das keine Sau von den Deppen da drin in den hohlen Schädel bekommt. 
Genauso wenig wird es sinnvolle Alternativen geben. 

Denn: "Was interessieren einen die Interessen der Wähler? Hauptsache ich sitze in vier Jahren wieder hier."

Und so wird ein Herr Gabriel zum Wackelpudding auf Kosten der Steuerzahler .


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (27. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Selber schuld. Wer sich in Gefahr begibt, kommt darin um.
> 
> Was wir brauchen sind Grenzkontrollen. Anders werden wir die Illegalen nicht abhalten können.


Da fällt mir echt nichts mehr zu ein 

Schuld sind nicht die, die flüchten, sondern die, vor denen sie flüchten!
Aber du würdest ja nicht flüchten  Du würdest standhaft bleiben, wenn Schüsse auf dich fallen, weil du den falschen Glauben hast


----------



## Ruptet (27. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Wer soll sich den Fanatikern sonst entgegen stellen, wenn nicht die dort lebende Bevölkerung bzw. der direkte Umkreis ?


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Da fällt mir echt nichts mehr zu ein
> 
> Schuld sind nicht die, die flüchten, sondern die, vor denen sie flüchten!
> Aber du würdest ja nicht flüchten  Du würdest standhaft bleiben, wenn Schüsse auf dich fallen, weil du den falschen Glauben hast



Ja ich würde meine Heimat und meine Familie/Freunde verteidigen, statt feige davon zulaufen. Wer soll denn die Situaition dort ändern, wenn alle feige weglaufen?

Zumal ja die meisten vor der Armut oder der Wehrpflicht "flüchten". Sorry, das ist deren Pech und nicht unsers.


----------



## Captn (27. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Ruptet schrieb:


> Wer soll sich den Fanatikern sonst entgegen stellen, wenn nicht die dort lebende Bevölkerung bzw. der direkte Umkreis ?


Die alten Leute und Kinder, die sie dort zurücklassen .


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (27. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ja ich würde meine Heimat und meine Familie/Freunde verteidigen, statt feige davon zulaufen


Also, wenn der IS jetzt nach Hamburg kommt und bei dir klopft mit den Worten: "Du bezahlst bis morgen die Dschizya oder wir erschießen dich, deine Mutter geben wir zur Vergewaltigung frei und deine Kinder bauen bei uns Minen." würdest du dort bleiben.  Alles klar.

Mit was willst du sie denn verteidigen?
Mit einem Stock?  

Realitätsferner Mist der da von dir kommt, wenn du nicht selbst dort warst.

Kleine Anmerkung: Das ist kein Call of Duty, wo du nach dem Todesschuss wieder aufstehst.
Wenn man sich wehren kann, wieso flüchten dann Millionen von Menschen und wieso haben sich rund eine Millionen (!) Menschen aus aller Welt (Großteil Iraker) der irakischen Armee angeschlossen, um im Irak und Syrien zu kämpfen, wenn ja schon ein einzelner Rambo wie du sich wehren kann?


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (27. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Also, wenn der IS jetzt nach Hamburg kommt und bei dir klopft mit den Worten: "Du bezahlst bis morgen die Dschizya oder wir erschießen dich, deine Mutter geben wir zur Vergewaltigung frei und deine Kinder bauen bei uns Minen." würdest du dort bleiben.  Alles klar.


Stimmt, und deshalb flüchtet man auch ganz allein...



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Wenn man sich wehren kann, wieso flüchten dann Millionen von Menschen und wieso haben sich rund eine Millionen (!) Menschen aus aller Welt (Großteil Iraker) der irakischen Armee angeschlossen, um im Irak und Syrien zu kämpfen, wenn ja schon ein einzelner Rambo wie du sich wehren kann?


Weil es auch da viele Feiglinge gibt...


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Also, wenn der IS jetzt nach Hamburg kommt und bei dir klopft mit den Worten: „Du bezahlst bis morgen die Dschizya oder wir erschießen dich, deine Mutter geben wir zur Vergewaltigung frei und deine Kinder bauen bei uns Minen.“ würdest du dort bleiben.  Alles klar.


Deshalb sollte man auch keine Moslems aufnehmen, so wie es diverse osteuropäische Staaten handhaben.


xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Mit was willst du sie denn verteidigen?
> Mit einem Stock?


Wie ich in diesem Forum bereits schrieb, bin ich Sportschütze. 


xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Realitätsferner Mist der da von dir kommt, wenn du nicht selbst dort warst.


Nicht realitätsferner als alle „Flüchtlinge“ und „Fachkräfte“ aufzunehmen, die nur die Sozialsystem belasten und keinen volkswirtschaftlichen Nutzen haben. 


xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Kleine Anmerkung: Das ist kein Call of Duty, wo du nach dem Todesschuss wieder aufstehst.


Danke für den Hinweis.


xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Wenn man sich wehren kann, wieso flüchten dann Millionen von Menschen und wieso haben sich rund eine Millionen (!) Menschen aus aller Welt (Großteil Iraker) der irakischen Armee angeschlossen, um im Irak und Syrien zu kämpfen, wenn ja schon ein einzelner wie du sich wehren kann?



Ja wenn jeder flüchtet wird das nichts. Und Verteidigung birgt immer ein Risiko, aber gegen mittelalterliche Ideologien helfen keine Worte oder Stuhlkreise.

Denkst du die Bürger der Sowjetunion haben den Faschismus besiegt, in dem sie geflüchtet sind?

Nein sie haben ihre Heimat verteidigt und sich gewehrt. Warum ist das von den Syriern oder Irakern zuviel verlangt?


----------



## der-sack88 (27. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Zumal ja die meisten *vor der Armut *oder der Wehrpflicht "flüchten". *Sorry, das ist deren Pech* und nicht unsers.



Inwiefern? Dass wir eine große Mitschuld tragen ist doch klar. Wenn man den Irak zerbombt und dann alleine lässt kann man keine funktionierende Wirtschaft aufbauen, erst Recht nicht bei so instabilen Zuständen.
Und in Afrika zwingen WTO und EU massenweise Landwirte in die Arbeitslosigkeit und Armut, ohne dass die Länder wirklich was dagegen unternehmen können. Denn wenn die Einfuhrzölle angehoben werden wird die Entwicklunshilfe massiv gesenkt. So muss man entweder ohne externes Geld auskommen oder die Bevölkerung verhungert, weil importierte, in der EU subventionierte und deshalb wesentlich billigere Nahrungsmittel die Bevölkerung in die Arbeitslosigkeit treiben, sodass sie sich noch nicht mal unsere Lebensmittelabfälle (und nichts anderes sind z.B. die exportierten Hühnerreste) leisten kann.
Das ganze ist ein Teufelskreis: billige Nahrungsmittel(-abfälle) werden nach Afrika verschifft, dort verlieren viele ihr Einkommen, fliehen nach Europa, arbeiten für noch weniger Geld auf den Plantagen, die Nahrung wird noch billiger, noch mehr Menschen verlieren ihren Job...
Man muss einfach aufhören, auf Kosten der Ärmsten für noch höhere Profite zu sorgen. Bzw. hätte früher damit aufhören müssen, jetzt haben wir den Salat. Aber erst das Festmahl genießen und dann die Rechnung nicht zahlen wollen ist erbärmlich.
Das sind eben alles Folgen unseres unmenschlichen und alternativlosen Wirtschaftssystems. Aber da kann man eben nichts machen, bei uns ist die Wirtschaft eben das, was für den IS-Kämpfer der Islam ist.


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Inwiefern? Dass wir eine große Mitschuld tragen ist doch klar. Wenn man den Irak zerbombt und dann alleine lässt kann man keine funktionierende Wirtschaft aufbauen, erst Recht nicht bei so instabilen Zuständen.
> Und in Afrika zwingen WTO und EU massenweise Landwirte in die Arbeitslosigkeit und Armut, ohne dass die Länder wirklich was dagegen unternehmen können. Denn wenn die Einfuhrzölle angehoben werden wird die Entwicklunshilfe massiv gesenkt. So muss man entweder ohne externes Geld auskommen oder die Bevölkerung verhungert, weil importierte, in der EU subventionierte und deshalb wesentlich billigere Nahrungsmittel die Bevölkerung in die Arbeitslosigkeit treiben, sodass sie sich noch nicht mal unsere Lebensmittelabfälle (und nichts anderes sind z.B. die exportierten Hühnerreste) leisten kann.
> Das ganze ist ein Teufelskreis: billige Nahrungsmittel(-abfälle) werden nach Afrika verschifft, dort verlieren viele ihr Einkommen, fliehen nach Europa, arbeiten für noch weniger Geld auf den Plantagen, die Nahrung wird noch billiger, noch mehr Menschen verlieren ihren Job...
> Man muss einfach aufhören, auf Kosten der Ärmsten für noch höhere Profite zu sorgen. Bzw. hätte früher damit aufhören müssen, jetzt haben wir den Salat. Aber erst das Festmahl genießen und dann die Rechnung nicht zahlen wollen ist erbärmlich.
> Das sind eben alles Folgen unseres unmenschlichen und alternativlosen Wirtschaftssystems. Aber da kann man eben nichts machen, bei uns ist die Wirtschaft eben das, was für den IS-Kämpfer der Islam ist.



Jaja, der böse Westen und die armen unschuldigen Afrikaner, die nichts für ihre Situation können. Wird das Lied nichtmal langweilig?

Kein wunder das dort nichts passiert, mit der Lüge haben die Afrikaner doch gar keinen Ansporn etwas zu ändern. Die können sich ja immer bequem rausreden.

PS: Unsere Wirtschaft mit einer undemokratischen, mittelalterlichen Ideologie zu vergleichen ist ziemlich widerlich.


----------



## der-sack88 (27. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Lüge? Das sind Fakten... kannst ja gerne mal danach suchen, wie die WTO den Staaten die Pistole auf die Brust setzt.
Ansonsten vielleicht mal ein bisschen die Geschichte diverser afrikanischer Staaten nachlesen, inklusive Völkermorde usw.. Aber natürlich sollte man z.B. vom Kongo verlangen, dass sie in wenigen Jahrzehnten einen Rückstand von Jahrhunderten aufholen, mit beiden Beinen gefesselt. Klar sind die selbst schuld.

Und der Vergleich sollte nur andeuten, dass der real existierende Kapitalismus mittlerweile eine Ersatzreligion ist. Und eine richtige Demokratie haben wir dank TTIP usw. ja auch nicht mehr lange...


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Lüge? Das sind Fakten... kannst ja gerne mal danach suchen, wie die WTO den Staaten die Pistole auf die Brust setzt.
> Ansonsten vielleicht mal ein bisschen die Geschichte diverser afrikanischer Staaten nachlesen, inklusive Völkermorde usw.. Aber natürlich sollte man z.B. vom Kongo verlangen, dass sie in wenigen Jahrzehnten einen Rückstand von Jahrhunderten aufholen, mit beiden Beinen gefesselt. Klar sind die selbst schuld.
> 
> Und der Vergleich sollte nur andeuten, dass der real existierende Kapitalismus mittlerweile eine Ersatzreligion ist. Und eine richtige Demokratie haben wir dank TTIP usw. ja auch nicht mehr lange...



Ach die Staaten werden also gezwungen, Verträge abzuschließen? Gut zu wissen.

BTW die afrikanischen Staaten sind seid ca. 50-70 Jahren unabhängig. Bisschen was hätte man in der Zeit ja schaffen können. Aber mit der Aussage, wir sind ja so böse unterdrückt, kann man ja jede Verantwortung immer schön einfach wegschieben.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (27. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ja wir Weißen sind immer die bösen, und die Schwarzen immer die armen Opfer... 
Es geht denen jetzt sogar schlechter nachdem sie uns aus den Kolonien verjagt haben unteranderem deshalb sind sie an ihrer Lage selbst schuld.


----------



## Seeefe (27. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ach die Staaten werden also gezwungen, Verträge abzuschließen? Gut zu wissen.
> 
> BTW die afrikanischen Staaten sind seid ca. 50-70 Jahren unabhängig. Bisschen was hätte man in der Zeit ja schaffen können. Aber mit der Aussage, wir sind ja so böse unterdrückt, kann man ja jede Verantwortung immer schön einfach wegschieben.



Politisch Unabhängig ungleich wirtschaftlich Unabhängig.


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Politisch Unabhängig ungleich wirtschaftlich Unabhängig.



Wenn ich einen Kredit an eine Bank abzahlen muss, werde ich dann auch von der Bank "unterdrückt"?


----------



## Two-Face (27. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Gegenfrage, hast du als Landwirt die freie Wahl, wenn du mit drastisch billigeren Lebensmitteln aus Europa konkurrieren musst?


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Oh nein Konkurenz. Ist ja voll gemein, dass andere billiger anbieten als ich. 

China produziert auch billiger als wir. Dieser Logik folgend, müssten wir ja nach China flüchten, weil uns gar nichts anderes übrigbleibt, ja?


----------



## Two-Face (27. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Du konkurrierst da unten aber nicht mit anderen Landwirten, sondern die Landwirte konkurrieren allgemein mit den verbilligten Nahrungsmitteln aus Europa, wie soll so bitte ein funktionierender Binnenmarkt entstehen?

Kannst den Bauern und Fischern da unten ja gerne sagen, dass sie sich noch mehr den Arsch hätten aufreißen müssen, als sie es ohnehin schon tun, so ein faules Pack aber auch.


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Du konkurrierst da unten aber nicht mit anderen Landwirten, sondern die Landwirte konkurrieren allgemein mit den verbilligten Nahrungsmitteln aus Europa, wie soll so bitte ein funktionierender Binnenmarkt entstehen?
> 
> Kannst den Bauern und Fischern da unten ja gerne sagen, dass sie sich noch mehr den Arsch hätten aufreißen müssen, als sie es ohnehin schon tun, so ein faules Pack aber auch.



Wenn man mit der Konkurenz nicht mithalten kann, hat man halt Pech gehabt.


----------



## Two-Face (27. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Aha, also sollen wir ruhig weiter unseren Abfall nach da unten transportieren? Und dann sagen, tja, Pech gehabt, obwohl wir eigentlich gar nichts davon haben? Man muss den Markt da unten nicht noch mehr kaputt machen, als er ohnehin schon ist und es muss auch nicht sein, dass wir unseren Elektronik-Schrott darunter schippern, nur weil die Kinder das da unten so günstig auseinanderschmelzen.

Die Wirtschaft in Afrika hat nicht überall dort prosperiert, wo der Westen und Osten ausgebeutet und seinen subventionierten Müll verfrachtet hat, sondern dort, wo er geholfen hat, die Wirtschaft wirklich anzukurbeln. So wie in West- und Südafrika, in ersterem waren ausgerechnet die Chinesen die Pioniere, haben afrikanischen Firmen mit Ideen und Innovationen versorgt. Dort existieren jetzt Betriebe und Firmen, die erfolgreich Seife, Waschmittel und Süßigkeiten verkaufen und die Wirtschaft ankurbeln können.

Dadurch könnten am Ende auch die Kunden im Westen profitieren, wenn es afrikanischen Ländern gelingt, zu unseren kunkurrenzfähige Produkte zu entwickeln und zu exportieren. Und das sowohl für westliche Firmen, die theoretisch Kunden von afrikanischen Zulieferern werden können, als auch der Endverbraucher selber.


----------



## der-sack88 (27. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Vor allem ist der Abfall durch die EU subventioniert. Unter anderem doch auch deshalb, weil uns mittlerweile scheißegal ist, was für einen Mist wir in uns reinstopfen, hauptsache billig. Und deshalb haben es Landwirte auch hier schon sehr schwer... ist halt ein globales Problem.
Und dass die mit Landwirten, die bei weitem bessere klimatische Bedingungen, die bessere Ausrüstung usw. haben und so effektiver arbeiten können und ZUDEM noch Geld von der EU bekommen nicht mithalten können ist doch klar.
Aber die sind ja selbst Schuld, wenn sie aus schlechteren Bedingungen weniger Ertrag holen. Die könnten sich doch auch einfach den fetten John Deere kaufen. Aber die weigern sich einfach. Unerhört!

Und unabhängig und wirtschaftlich unabhängig ist nicht nur nicht zu vergleichen, auch nachdem die Staaten unabhängig waren dauerte es noch Jahrzehnte, bis der Zustand von vor ~150 Jahren  wieder hergestellt war. Und danach kamen China, WTO, EU usw...


----------



## Icedaft (27. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Nur mal zur Erinnerung: wenn die Deutschen/Europäer nicht die Amis mit dem https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marshallplan gehabt hätten, dann sähe es hier heute noch überall so aus wie in im ostdeutschen Raum '89.


----------



## S754 (27. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Icedaft schrieb:


> dann sähe es hier heute noch überall so aus wie in im ostdeutschen Raum '89.


"Früher war alles besser"


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Nur mal zur Erinnerung: wenn die Deutschen/Europäer nicht die Amis mit dem https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marshallplan gehabt hätten, dann sähe es hier heute noch überall so aus wie in im ostdeutschen Raum '89.



Nur das Europa auch einen Nutzen für die Weltwirtschaft hat, und Amerika deshalb ein wiederaufgebautes Europa als Absatzmarkt brauchte.

Afrikas Nutzen für die Weltwirtschaft ist halt verschwinden gering. Warum dort Geld versenken?


----------



## Leob12 (27. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Nur mal zur Erinnerung: wenn die Deutschen/Europäer nicht die Amis mit dem https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marshallplan gehabt hätten, dann sähe es hier heute noch überall so aus wie in im ostdeutschen Raum '89.



Hatten wir schon einmal, musste dem Computer erklären, das der Wiederaufbau Österreichs nach dem WWII kein Akt aus eigener Kraft war sondern durchaus von  den bösen Amerikanern unterstützt wurde. Zumal sich der damalige amerikanische Präsident, Truman, dafür stark gemacht hat, das Österreich das "erste Opfer" war und wir damit Geld bekommen konnten. 

A4: Bis zu 50 tote FlÃ¼chtlinge in Lkw - news.ORF.at
Jaja, die Mikl-Leitner, man bekämpft wieder mal stark die Symptome und nicht die Ursache. Ist halt zumeist leichter. 

Ich bin aber schon gespannt wie sich das hier entwickeln wird. 
Flüchtlinge: Einigung auf Durchgriffsrecht « DiePresse.com
Hoffentlich wird Traiskirchen so endlich mal entlastet.


----------



## Icedaft (27. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nur das Europa auch einen Nutzen für die Weltwirtschaft hat, und Amerika deshalb ein wiederaufgebautes Europa als Absatzmarkt brauchte.
> 
> Afrikas Nutzen für die Weltwirtschaft ist halt verschwinden gering. Warum dort Geld versenken?



Du hast echt keinen blassen Schimmer von der Welt, von Wirtschaft, Geologie (Bodenschätzen) und dgl. - oder?


----------



## Captn (27. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Du hast echt keinen blassen Schimmer von der Welt, von Wirtschaft, Geologie (Bodenschätzen) und dgl. - oder?


Die Afrikaner anscheinend auch nicht, sonst wären sie so reich, wie die Ölstaaten .


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Du hast echt keinen blassen Schimmer von der Welt, von Wirtschaft, Geologie (Bodenschätzen) und dgl. - oder?



https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Weltwirtschaft

Zitat:  Der gesamte afrikanische Kontinent (ohne Nahost) erreicht hingegen einen Anteil von gerade 2 bis 3 Prozent. 

Wow 3%. Also ist Afrika ja so wichtig für die Weltwirtschaft. Ich sag es ja. Dort Geld zu versenken ist reine Verschwendung. Der Kontinent ist zumindest für die Weltwirtschaft überflüssig.



CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Die Afrikaner anscheinend auch nicht, sonst wären sie so reich, wie die Ölstaaten .



Die müssen sich doch permanent beschweren, wie böse wir Europäer sind. Wir bösen Unterdrücker, wir.


----------



## Icedaft (27. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Rohstoffe in Afrika | gesichter-afrikas.de


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Rohstoffe in Afrika | gesichter-afrikas.de



Und das macht jetzt auf wundersameweise aus 3% mehr?

Zumal 9% des weltweiten Öls, 8% des Erdgases und 6% der Kohle ist nicht doll. Da stehen die arabische Halbinsel und Russland wesentlich besser da.

Gut die 20% des weltweiten Urans sind noch interessant, aber außer für die Atommeiler sind die für die Wirtschaft nicht so wichtig, wie die fossiellen Brennstoffe. Alles in allem vernachlässigbar. Und das schlägt sich in den 3% Anteil an der weltweiten Wirtschaft nieder.


----------



## Captn (27. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Viel wichtiger sind die mineralischen Ressourcen.
Aber das meiste liegt meist im Gebiet des Regenwaldes.

Es wundert mich nur bis heute, warum die afrikanischen Staaten diese Vorkommen nicht nutzen, wird doch sowieso täglich genug Regenwald in Südamerika abgeholzt.
Davon kann sie dann auch keiner mehr abhalten....


----------



## Sparanus (27. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> dann sähe es hier heute noch überall so aus wie in im ostdeutschen Raum '89.


Nein, 
es hätte aber länger gedauert auf die Beine zu kommen. Mit dem Osten ist das schon aufgrund des Unterschiedes Kapitalismus/Kommunismus nicht
zu vergleichen.


> Nur das Europa auch einen Nutzen für die Weltwirtschaft hat, und Amerika deshalb ein wiederaufgebautes Europa als Absatzmarkt brauchte.


Als Mauer gegen den Kommunismus...


> Afrikas Nutzen für die Weltwirtschaft ist halt verschwinden gering. Warum dort Geld versenken?


Weil es eben doch wirtschaftliche Möglichkeiten gibt und Wohlstand eine der besten Lösungen ist das Problem der
Überbevölkerung zu lösen.


----------



## Icedaft (27. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Entwicklungspolitik: Afrika, Kontinent der Steuerschlupflöcher | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Viel wichtiger sind die mineralischen Ressourcen.
> Aber das meiste liegt meist im Gebiet des Regenwaldes.
> 
> Es wundert mich nur bis heute, warum die afrikanischen Staaten diese Vorkommen nicht nutzen, wird doch sowieso täglich genug Regenwald in Südamerika abgeholzt.
> Davon kann sie dann auch keiner mehr abhalten....



Naja Korruption und Bürgerkriege. Da geht viel für drauf. Das wäre mal ein Punkt wo man ansetzten kann. Aber daran sind bestimmt auch wieder wir schuld.


----------



## Captn (27. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Naja Korruption und Bürgerkriege. Da geht viel für drauf. Das wäre mal ein Punkt wo man ansetzten kann. Aber daran sind bestimmt auch wieder wir schuld.


Ja, das ist halt wohl das größte Problem und längst nicht unbekannt...

Doch es wäre zumindest eine Grundlage, die dort eine wirtschaftlich stabile Lage schaffen könnte. 
Gäbe es nicht die verschiedenen Glaubensrichtungen und den Menschen samt seiner Charaktereigenschaften an sich....


----------



## Leob12 (27. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Flüchtlinge: Kripogewerkschaft will illegale Einreise entkriminalisieren - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Die Gewerkschaft denkt weiter als die Politik, gefällt mir.


----------



## Captn (27. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Flüchtlinge: Kripogewerkschaft will illegale Einreise entkriminalisieren - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> Die Gewerkschaft denkt weiter als die Politik, gefällt mir.


Jeder denkt weiter als unsere Politiker .


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Flüchtlinge: Kripogewerkschaft will illegale Einreise entkriminalisieren - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> Die Gewerkschaft denkt weiter als die Politik, gefällt mir.



Klar am besten entkriminalsieren wir gleich auch Mord und Vergewaltigung, damit die armen "Flüchtlinge" und "Fachkräfte" nicht vom bösen deutschen Recht traumatisiert werden.


----------



## Sparanus (27. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Dämlicher Vergleich,
trotzdem würde ich eine Zwischenlösung bevorzugen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

https://jungefreiheit.de/politik/de...iner-halben-million-islamischer-fluechtlinge/
https://jungefreiheit.de/politik/de...uf-dem-weg-zum-einwanderungsland-nummer-eins/

Na klasse, dann haben wir bald die selben Zustände wie im Nahen Osten. Diese Regierung ist nicht gewillt, Politik für das eigenen Volk zu machen.


----------



## der-sack88 (27. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Wow, dass mal was sinnvolles von der Polizeigewerkschaft kommt. Die machen ja sonst lieber Terror, weil sich im Stadion wieder 2 Leute daneben benommen haben (siehe Köln jüngst).

Die aktuelle Regelung ist wirklich Blödsinn und passt mit dem Dubliner Übereinkommen nicht zusammen. Sie dürfen nicht reinkommen, ohne sich strafbar zu machen, aber nicht Asyl beantragen, ohne sich auf deutschem Boden zu befinden. Richtig schön schizophren.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> https://jungefreiheit.de/politik/de...iner-halben-million-islamischer-fluechtlinge/
> https://jungefreiheit.de/politik/de...uf-dem-weg-zum-einwanderungsland-nummer-eins/
> 
> Na klasse, dann haben wir bald die selben Zustände wie im Nahen Osten. Diese Regierung ist nicht gewillt, Politik für das eigenen Volk zu machen.



Natürlich. Weil diejenigen, die vor den islamistischen Terroristen vom IS flüchten, hier selbst eine radikale islamische Parallelgesellschaft gründen wollen. Natürlich alle Muslime gleich, egal ob sie vorm IS fliehen oder Teil des IS sind.
Und alle Deutschen sind Päderasten, weil einige katholische hohe Tiere auf kleine Jungen stehen?


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Der IS ist ja auch nur die Spitze einer Ideologie die mittelalterlich ist. Der Islam als ganzes ist nicht vereinbar mit unseren Werten von Aufklärung und Demokratie.

Alltagsroutine: Der normale Wahnsinn des Islam - DIE WELT

Und damit, dass wir uns immer mehr davon ins Land holen, wird es hier bald auch nicht anders aussehen. Wenn es das ist was du willst, bist du vermutlich bereits konvertiert. Anders kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, wie man eine solche Entwicklung nicht ablehnen kann.


----------



## Sparanus (27. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Natürlich. Weil diejenigen, die vor den islamistischen Terroristen vom IS flüchten, hier selbst eine radikale islamische Parallelgesellschaft gründen wollen.


Natürlich nicht, Kaaruzo übertreibt maßlos.

Aber jetzt überleg mal, was gibt es noch für Arten von Religiösen Leuten?
Erzkonservative

Und die will man auch nicht unbedingt mitten in der Gesellschaft haben, ihr könnt ja mal gucken
wie die Erzkonservativen Christen wohnen und wo. (Kleiner Tipp USA, Mormonen und Co)
Das sind per Definition auch keine Radikalen, aber wollt ihr sie inmitten unserer Gesellschaft haben?
*Das ist jetzt generell für alle Religionen.*


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht, Kaaruzo übertreibt maßlos.



Deshalb ist es in islamischen Ländern auch so klasse. Insbesonder für Frauen, Schwule und Christen, ne?

Aber klar, lasst uns noch mehr Moslems ins Land holen, damit wir diesen "Spaß" auch in Deutschland haben.


----------



## Sparanus (27. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Deshalb ist es in islamischen Ländern auch so klasse. Insbesonder für Frauen, Schwule und Christen, ne?


Es geht auch anders, siehe Türkei vor Erdogan. Aber auch andere Beispiele gibt es in der Geschichte,
aber die islamische Welt hat viele Schritte zurück gemacht und kann in der Tat derzeit als Mittelalterlich bezeichnet werden.
Was ich damit sagen will, ist, dass der derzeitige Zustand nicht endgültig ist.


----------



## pedi (27. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

warts ab, die kommen schon noch.


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Es geht auch anders, siehe Türkei vor Erdogan. Aber auch andere Beispiele gibt es in der Geschichte,
> aber die islamische Welt hat viele Schritte zurück gemacht und kann in der Tat derzeit als Mittelalterlich bezeichnet werden.
> Was ich damit sagen will, ist, dass der derzeitige Zustand nicht endgültig ist.



Richtig, und deshalb sollten die schön unter sich bleiben und ihre Ideologie erstmal reformieren. Dann können die auch gerne herkommen.


----------



## Sparanus (27. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Oder Divide et Impera


----------



## der-sack88 (27. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ich halte Konservativismus, egal ob religös, politisch (FJS hat sicher mehr Schaden angerichtet als alle Flüchtlinge zusammen ) oder wie auch immer, ja auch für Schwachsinn. Aber sobald das in den eigenen vier Wänden bleibt und mit unseren Gesetzen vereinbar ist, ist doch alles in Ordnung. Da gibts, auch innerhalb einer Gruppe wie der Mormonen z.B., immer solche und solche... ist eben alles verdammt inhomogen.
Wie Flüchtlinge sich hier verhalten kann aber niemand sagen. Ok, wenn sie als ersten Eindruck gleich den Teil der Gesellschaft kennenlernen, der bei Flüchtlingen am liebsten die Methoden der Jahre 33-45 anwenden würde, dann würde mich nicht wundern, dass die denken, dass wir nicht besser sind als der IS oder andere Fundamentalisten. Wer will es ihnen verdenken. Aber wenn man sich mal anguckt, wer damals hier bei uns mitmarschiert ist, würde ich fast schon sagen, dass die Erzkonservativen sich vielleicht sogar mit dem IS arrangieren können... alles Spekulation.
Wie auch immer. Alle einfach ablehnen, weil einige, die an den selben Gott glauben, Verbrechen begehen, geht nicht. Also alle Bedürftigen aufnehmen, ordentlich verteilen, nicht alles den sowieso schon überlasteten Mittelmeerstaaten überlassen (dank DÜ), und zwar relativ und nicht nach absoluten Zahlen, und einfach für eine ordentliche Integration sorgen. Wenn man merkt, dass man willkommen ist, fällt es sicher schwerer, Mist zu bauen.
Dazu müsste man aber die Bedingungen verbessern. Bei den Zuständen, die in einigen Heimen herrschen, würde ich glaube ich auch früher oder später ausrasten.


----------



## Sparanus (27. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Ich halte Konservativismus


Konservatismus ist ok! Erzkonservatismus ist ungut. Alles eine Frage der Dosierung.


> Aber wenn man sich mal anguckt, wer damals hier bei uns mitmarschiert ist, würde ich fast schon sagen, dass die Erzkonservativen sich vielleicht sogar mit dem IS arrangieren können... alles Spekulation.


Würde ich nicht unbedingt sagen, 
du vergisst, dass es in Weimar neben den Nazis einen ganzen Haufen anderer Rechtsextremer gab. Die Konservativen selbst,
hatten eher Probleme mit den Nazis also Zentrum und DVP, also die Vorgänger von CDU und FDP.
Aber wenn du schon so etwas ansprichst solltest du dir mal ansehen wie viele vom Rotfrontkämpferbund in die SA übergetreten sind,
also sollten wir nicht doch eher die Sorge haben, dass die Stimmung der Antifa Leute umschwingt? hmm



> Dazu müsste man aber die Bedingungen verbessern.


Zweifelslos richtig, aber ein Mittel das zu verbessern ist es die Zahl der Flüchtlinge die sich hier
aufhalten zu verringern durch Abschiebung der nicht Asylberechtigten und internationaler Verteilung.
Auch die USA können ein bisschen mehr machen.


----------



## Nickles (27. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Zum Thema (nicht vorhandener) Fachkräftemangel:
ARD (!) Reportage: Das MÄRCHEN vom Fachkräftemangel https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lFq2aAcf-8s
Wenn man dann noch weiß dass durch den technischen Fortschritt immer mehr APs verloren gehen, denn darauf haben sich findige Leute zusammengesetzt und das BGE entwickelt.
Und wer zudem weiss dass man Arbeitslosigkeit braucht um Löhne zu senken bzw Druck zu erhöhen  ( https://www.facebook.com/nick.molitor.5/videos/1007434402620676/?pnref=story )
Und wer weiss dass die Wirtschaft sich einen Scheiss um die Menschen kümmert, der muss sich fragen wieso die Wirtschaft jetzt AUF EIN MAL human verhält und Arbeitserlaubnis für Flüchtlinge fordert.
Dem muss klar sein dass diese Menschen in Zukunft brutalst missbraucht werden.
6 Millionen bis 2020.
Gute Nacht Deutschland.

In 25 Jahrne ist die Lohnquote in der BRD von 77% auf nunmehr 66% gefallen trend geht weiter runter.
Und es ist egal ob man das gerecht findet oder nicht.
Wer der Volkswirtschaft den Lohn und damit den Konsum und damit die Nachfrage und damit die APs entzieht begeht am Ende unvermeindlich Selbstmord.

PS: Ich nehme 2020+ 2 Foristen hier in LU auf einfach PN schreiben wenn es soweit ist :3


----------



## der-sack88 (27. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Naja, in CDU und FDP sind später auch viele bekannte Nazis aktiv gewesen. Die entsprechende Liste bei Wikipedia ist seeeeeehr lang. Aber natürlich gabs auch Widerständler... wie gesagt, alles so inhomogen.
Und ich glaube bei der Antifa muss man sich keine Sorgen machen. Die Ziele unterscheiden sich schon sehr stark zu denen der Rotfront.

Gegen dieiInternationale Verteilung hat sich Deutschland ja selbst lange gewehrt. ich zitiere:

"Durch die Beibehaltung des Dublin-Verfahrens und seine Erweiterung auf alle Personen, die um internationalen Schutz ersuchen, wird faktisch den südlichen EU-Staaten (insbesondere Malta, Italien, Spanien und Griechenland – Mittelmeer-Route der Immigration) sowie Ungarn (Balkan-Route) eine größere Verpflichtung auferlegt als nördlicheren Ländern. Die Einführung eines Solidaritätsmechanismus lehnte Deutschland ab."

Das trat Mitte 2013 in Kraft.
Und jetzt, wo Mutti sich durchgerungen hat, etwas in diese Richtung vorzuschlagen, sind komischerweise die dagegen, die bisher kaum Flüchtlinge aufnehmen mussten. Tja, blöd gelaufen.
Aber man darf sich hier auch nicht an den schlechten Beispielen messen. Wir sollten was das betrifft nach Schweden gucken. Die können das ja auch.

edit: Dass wir ein uns bei immer weniger Arbeitsplätzen möglichst zeitnah über ein alternatives Wirtschaftssystem Gedanken machen sollten ist schon logisch. Irgendwann kann man das Arbeitslosenheer auch ohne Flüchtlinge mit dem aktuellen System nicht mehr durchfüttern. Auf der anderen Seite - angeblich sterben die Deutschen ja sowieso bald alle aus. Also kein Grund zur Panik.


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Naja, in CDU und FDP sind später auch viele bekannte Nazis aktiv gewesen. Die entsprechende Liste bei Wikipedia ist seeeeeehr lang. Aber natürlich gabs auch Widerständler... wie gesagt, alles so inhomogen.
> Und ich glaube bei der Antifa muss man sich keine Sorgen machen. Die Ziele unterscheiden sich schon sehr stark zu denen der Rotfront.
> 
> Gegen dieiInternationale Verteilung hat sich Deutschland ja selbst lange gewehrt. ich zitiere:
> ...



Dem Land mit der höchsten Vergewaltigungsrate Europas und wo Juden das Land verlassen wegen dem importieren Judenhass der Muslime?

Schweden : Kalte Heimat | Jüdische Allgemeine
Schweden: Hass im Norden | Jüdische Allgemeine
Antisemitismus: Das schwedische Malmö vertreibt seine Juden - DIE WELT
http://www.faz.net/aktuell/gesellsc...-laesst-sich-nicht-unterkriegen-12184033.html
http://www.3sat.de/page/?source=/kulturzeit/themen/144953/index.html

Schön woran du dich orientieren willst. Ich sags ja, ihr müsst alle schon konvertiert sein. Anders kann ich mir nicht erklären, wie man sich solche Zustände auch für Deutschland wünschen kann.


----------



## Sparanus (27. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ich kann dir nie ganz zustimmen weil einer meiner guten Freunde
ein muslimischer Flüchtling vom Balkan ist, aber ich kann dir auch nicht ganz widersprechen
weil ich seine Einstellung zu den Juden kenne.


----------



## der-sack88 (27. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ja super, wir Deutschen müssen noch nicht mal irgendwen importieren, um den größten Hass auf bestimmte Gruppen zu haben. Da zumindest scheinen wir den Schweden voraus zu sein. Und die haben Rassismus noch nicht mal landesweit, wenn ich das richtig verstehe. Schwach, da ist mehr drin!

Im Ernst, ist halt ein ganz schwaches Argument, wenn in Deutschland überall Heime brennen.

Ich meine natürlich das Schweden, das relativ gesehen mit weitem Abstand die meisten Flüchtlinge aufnimmt. Die kriegen das hin, aber wir, die Engländer, die Franzosen alle nicht? Kann mir doch keiner erzählen.
Und trotzdem haben sie seit Ewigkeiten zusammen mit den anderen skandinavischen Ländern die glücklichste Bevölkerung vorzuweisen. Und auch das Schweden meine ich.


----------



## Sparanus (27. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Und trotzdem haben sie seit Ewigkeiten zusammen mit den anderen skandinavischen Ländern die glücklichste Bevölkerung vorzuweisen. Und auch das Schweden meine ich.


Ja liegt wohl daran, dass das kleine Staaten sind.


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Ja super, wir Deutschen müssen noch nicht mal irgendwen importieren, um den größten Hass auf bestimmte Gruppen zu haben. Da zumindest scheinen wir den Schweden voraus zu sein. Und die haben Rassismus noch nicht mal landesweit, wenn ich das richtig verstehe. Schwach, da ist mehr drin!



Selbsthass und Pro-"Flüchtling" muss wohl zwangsläufig Hand in Hand gehen, ja? Anders kann ich mir nicht erklären, warum man ständig so schlecht von seinem eigenen Land redet.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Im Ernst, ist halt ein ganz schwaches Argument, wenn in Deutschland überall Heime brennen.



Brandstiftung kommt jährliche tausende Male vor. Man kann es auch übertreiben.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Ich meine natürlich das Schweden, das relativ gesehen mit weitem Abstand die meisten Flüchtlinge aufnimmt. Die kriegen das hin, aber wir, die Engländer, die Franzosen alle nicht? Kann mir doch keiner erzählen.
> Und trotzdem haben sie seit Ewigkeiten zusammen mit den anderen skandinavischen Ländern die glücklichste Bevölkerung vorzuweisen. Und auch das Schweden meine ich.



Warum will das wohl niemand hinkriegen? Weil Schweden eben ein abschreckendes Beispiel ist, und die negativen Seiten der Einwanderung zeigt. Kann ich verstehen, dass man das nicht möchtet. Zumindest wenn man nicht sein eigenes Land hasst und sich für alles auf der Welt schuldig fühlt.


----------



## der-sack88 (28. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Warum sollte ich mein eigenes Land hassen? Mein Land ist mir eigentlich vollkommen egal... aber irgendwo muss man ja leben. Ich persönlich halte es auch für veraltet, so krampfhaft an willkürlich gewählten Ländern und Grenzen festzuhalten. Aber gut, jedem das seine. Was du meinst ist einfach eine Ablehnung der aktuellen Aussitz-“Politik“ seit Mutti für uns sorgt und meine Verachtung der Weltanschauung derjenigen, die am liebsten alle ermorden würden, die unsere Grenze überschreiten. Dazu kommt die gewollte fortschreitende Entpolitisierung in Teilen der Bevölkerung und die Entdemokratisierung, sei es aufgezwungen von außen (TTIP) oder durch Politikverdrossenheit. Wenn du daraus Hass auf “mein“ Land liest...

In erster Linie wollte ich mit dem Beispiel Schweden zeigen, dass es Unsinn ist, bei den Kosten rumzuheulen, weil man sieht, dass man auch mehr Flüchtlinge ordentlich unterbringen kann. Ich denke, das kann man bei dem Beitrag, auf den ich mich beziehe, nachvollziehen.
Im Übrigen habe ich die im Artikel beschriebenen Zustände nicht verteidigt. Nur mal darauf hingewiesen, dass wir in solchen Fällen kaum mit dem Finger auf andere Länder zeigen können. Rassismus darf weder hier noch dort geduldet werden. Hier wird leider wenig bis nichts dagegen unternommen. Was Schweden betrifft kann ich das nicht beurteilen.
Allerdings verhalten sich bei diesem Konflikt beide Seiten wirklich wie im Kindergarten. Bei Flüchtlingen aus dem nahen Osten sind Vorurteile Israelis bzw. Juden und Paläsinensern bzw. Muslimen gegenüber zwar auch nicht zu dulden, aber nachvollziehbarer als der Hass auf unschuldige Wildfremde.


----------



## Sparanus (28. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Mir ist mein Land nicht egal, es mag Zufall sein, dass wir hier geboren sind, aber es ist unsere Pflicht dieses Land vor allen Gefahren zu beschützen. 
Von innen und außen, gegen Rechts und Links. Gegen Faschismus und Gleichmacherei, vor Wirtschaft und falscher Menschlichkeit. 

Aber es ist auch unsere Pflicht, die Welt an dem was unsere Vorfahren und wir erreicht haben teilhaben zu lassen.


----------



## Leob12 (28. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Mir ist mein Land nicht egal, es mag Zufall sein, dass wir hier geboren sind, aber es ist unsere Pflicht dieses Land vor allen Gefahren zu beschützen.
> Von innen und außen, gegen Rechts und Links. Gegen Faschismus und Gleichmacherei, vor Wirtschaft und falscher Menschlichkeit.
> 
> Aber es ist auch unsere Pflicht, die Welt an dem was unsere Vorfahren und wir erreicht haben teilhaben zu lassen.



Sehr viel Pathos, wie willst du diese sicher löblichen Ziele umsetzen? 
Schön das du gleich von "uns" sprichst, das sehe ich nicht so. Es soll jedem frei stehen, was er für "sein" Land empfindet. 
Sowas wie Nationalstolz dagegen verstehe ich nicht, steht zwar auch jedem frei, und jetzt wird man mich sicher gleich als Landesverräter hinstellen, aber egal^^  



> Bei Flüchtlingen aus dem nahen Osten sind Vorurteile Israelis bzw. Juden und Paläsinensern bzw. Muslimen gegenüber zwar auch nicht zu dulden, aber nachvollziehbarer als der Hass auf unschuldige Wildfremde.


Aber "sie klaun unsre Jobs!" 
Nein, bin da ganz bei dir.


----------



## Nickles (28. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Aber "sie klaun unsre Jobs!"



Fragt sich noch welche nicht existierenden Jobs sie klauen sollten xD

ABER MEHR MENSCHEN SCHAFFEN DOCH MEHR KONSUM ALSO MEHR ARBEITSPLÄTZE!!!11
Nicht notwendigerweise.
Wir haben überall Überproduktion. Die zusätzliche Nachfrage wird durch den vorhandenen Überschuss bereits abgeholt.
Es wird mehr nachgefragt braucht aber nicht mehr Produktion, also nicht mehr APs.
Einzig beim Wohnungsbau vielleicht nicht.
Aber selbst da wird ja nicht gebaut sondern beschlagnahmt.
Arbeitsangebot steigt also bei gleichbleibender oder nur sehr geringfügig ansteigender Arbeitsnachfrage heißt übersetzt Arbeitslosigkeit steigt & Löhne sinken weiter.
Die Asylverwaltung bringt durchaus auch Arbeitsplätze, ihr Volkswirtschaftlicher Nutzen und ihre Nachhaltigkeit sind allerdings gleich 0.

An dem Punkt schnappt der Diskussionsteilnehmer nach Luft und googelt verzweifelt nach einem Link zu einem Pressbericht über eine Bertelsmanstudie und präsentiert stolz jeder Zuwanderer gibt ein + von 3000 Euro pro jahr in der Staatskasse.
Ja und genau das macht einen naivjungen pseudolinken aus. Er, im Gegensatz zum am fundierten Wissen interessierten, liest NICHT die Original Studie sondern den Müll den die Presse aus allem macht.
Die Presse hat damals das Zwischenergebnis verbreitet. Das beinhaltet aber nur direkte Einnahmen vs direkte Ausgaben.
KEINE SACHLEISTUNGEN.
Also gezahlte Wohnung, Gutscheine etc pp
Rechnet man die mit macht das -1800 Euro pro Migrant im Jahr im Schnitt.
So.
An dem Punkt ist die Diskussion dann zu ende und es kommt nur noch Naaaaazzziiiiii [Ich schrei dich weg alda!!] obwohl ich dagegen eine Nationalitäts und Familiengeschichtlich bedingte Immunität habe 

Es handelt sich um ein Lohnsenkungsprogramm der neoliberalen Verräterregierung und sonst gar nichts.
Müsste einem eigentlich auffallen dass wenn die Bild ausländerfreundlich schreibt etwas seltsames abgeht 
Kulturelle (Homosexuellen- und Frauenfeindlichkeit bis Verachtung) sowie Religiöse Konflikte - fragt Soziologen da weiß ich auch nix^^


----------



## der-sack88 (28. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Die Bild hat auch lange genug auf Kosten der Flüchtlinge gelogen und Stimmung gegen sie gemacht. Die wissen offensichtlich selbst nicht was sie wollen.
Und ich glaube, dass ein “naivjunger Pseudolinker“ in erster Linie an die zu rettenden Menschenleben denkt. Auch wenn wir am Ende draufzahlen, wir können es uns leisten. Gegenüber vielen anderen Summen sind das doch Peanuts. Beim nächsten Crash eine Bank weniger retten und wir können noch viel mehr Flüchtlinge seeeeeehr lange durchfüttern.
Und wenn ich meinem Nachbarn auf die Schnauze haue profitiert die Wirtschaft davon, weil er mindestens zum Optiker rennen muss, vielleicht sogar zum Arzt oder ins Krankenhaus. Trotzdem lass ichs bleiben.


----------



## Rolk (28. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Es geht auch anders, siehe Türkei vor Erdogan. Aber auch andere Beispiele gibt es in der Geschichte,
> aber die islamische Welt hat viele Schritte zurück gemacht und kann in der Tat derzeit als Mittelalterlich bezeichnet werden.
> Was ich damit sagen will, ist, dass der derzeitige Zustand nicht endgültig ist.



Ähm nein. Geh mal im asiatischen Teil der Türkei ein paar  Kilometer von der Küste weg ins Landesinnere, dann bist du im Mittelalter. Mit vergleichbaren bzw. schlimmeren Verhältnissen was die Rechte der Frauen angeht.


----------



## Leob12 (28. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Rolk schrieb:


> Ähm nein. Geh mal im asiatischen Teil der Türkei ein paar  Kilometer von der Küste weg ins Landesinnere, dann bist du im Mittelalter. Mit vergleichbaren bzw. schlimmeren Verhältnissen was die Rechte der Frauen angeht.


ist zwar etwas OT, aber im mittelalterlichen Mitteleuropa war die Frau keineswegs rechtlos.


----------



## Nightslaver (28. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Leob12 schrieb:


> ist zwar etwas OT, aber im mittelalterlichen Mitteleuropa war die Frau keineswegs rechtlos.



Noch eine Ergänzung dazu, im mittelalterlichen Europa hatte die Frau sogar einen recht hohen gesellschaftlichen Stellenwert, nicht umsonst gab es auch Dinge wie die Mine, wie man Frauen umwirbt, ect. Es gab eigentlich nur 2 Dinge die Frauen im Mittelalter nicht konnten, sich in der Regel ihren Partner selbst aussuchen und einer unabhängigen Arbeit, einem Handwerk, nachgehen. 
Letzteres hieß aber nicht das Frauen im Mittelalter nicht arbeiteten, von der Bauersfrau, über die Frauen von Handwerkern, bis hoch zur Burggräfin gingen die durchaus Arbeit nach. Bauersfrauen mussten selbstredend auf den Höfen mithelfen und selbst eine Gräfin webte und spinnte am Webstuhl meist Kleidung und Tepiche die man verkauft hat.
Auch war es im Mittelalterlichen Adel nicht selten das sich die Frau um die Finanzen einer Grafschaft, oder einer Herzogtums kümmerte während sich der Mann meist um das Tagesgeschäft kümmerte.

In  der muslimischen Gesellschaft sah das vor 200 Jahren nicht wesentlich anders aus als in der Gesellschaft des europäischen Mittelalters, jedoch hat der Islam in den Bereichen was Rechte und Stand der Frauen angeht leider in den letzten 100 Jahren teils enorme Rückschritte gemacht und ist die Frau in vielen islamischen Staaten heute sogar rechtloser und weniger Wert als eine Frau im Mittelalter, oder als eine muslimische Frau vor 200 Jahren. 

Von daher sollte man auch hier in Europa aufpassen welches Bild die hier herkommenden und hier lebenden Muslime von ihren Frauen haben. Selbst hier haben wir gewisse Tendenzen dahingehend das muslimische Frauen von ihren Familien und Partnern benachteiligt / schlecht behandelt werden und mit der steigenden Zahl an zuwandernden Muslimen unter den Flüchtlingen, dieses Jahr sollen es 600.000 sein, werden auch rückständige Anschauungen über die Rolle der Frau mit Sicherheit zunehmen.


----------



## Nickles (28. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Die Bild hat auch lange genug auf Kosten der Flüchtlinge gelogen und Stimmung gegen sie gemacht. Die wissen offensichtlich selbst nicht was sie wollen.
> Und ich glaube, dass ein “naivjunger Pseudolinker“ in erster Linie an die zu rettenden Menschenleben denkt. Auch wenn wir am Ende draufzahlen, wir können es uns leisten. Gegenüber vielen anderen Summen sind das doch Peanuts. Beim nächsten Crash eine Bank weniger retten und wir können noch viel mehr Flüchtlinge seeeeeehr lange durchfüttern.
> Und wenn ich meinem Nachbarn auf die Schnauze haue profitiert die Wirtschaft davon, weil er mindestens zum Optiker rennen muss, vielleicht sogar zum Arzt oder ins Krankenhaus. Trotzdem lass ichs bleiben.


Die Pseudolinken sind das hier und an Frieden 0 intressiert  https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antideutsche
Die nutzen den Begriff Links wie der IS den Begriff Islam


----------



## Bester_Nick (28. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Die Kriegsflüchtlinge wären überhaupt kein Problem, wenn man sie gerecht auf alle EU-Staaten verteilen würde. Aber die EU kann sich nicht einigen und hat keine Strategie gegen Schlepper. Länder wie Griechenland und Italien werden mit der enormen Anlandung von Flüchtlingen allein gelassen. Die EU-Flüchtlingspolitik muss dringend angepasst werden und ich hoffe, dass da bald mal was passiert.


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Busfahrer im Enzkreis: Im Thor-Steinar-Shirt zur Abschiebung - Baden-Württemberg - Stuttgarter Nachrichten

Ohne Worte.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich mein eigenes Land hassen? Mein Land ist mir eigentlich vollkommen egal... aber irgendwo muss man ja leben. Ich persönlich halte es auch für veraltet, so krampfhaft an willkürlich gewählten Ländern und Grenzen festzuhalten. Aber gut, jedem das seine. Was du meinst ist einfach eine Ablehnung der aktuellen Aussitz-“Politik“ seit Mutti für uns sorgt und meine Verachtung der Weltanschauung derjenigen, die am liebsten alle ermorden würden, die unsere Grenze überschreiten. Dazu kommt die gewollte fortschreitende Entpolitisierung in Teilen der Bevölkerung und die Entdemokratisierung, sei es aufgezwungen von außen (TTIP) oder durch Politikverdrossenheit. Wenn du daraus Hass auf “mein“ Land liest...
> 
> In erster Linie wollte ich mit dem Beispiel Schweden zeigen, dass es Unsinn ist, bei den Kosten rumzuheulen, weil man sieht, dass man auch mehr Flüchtlinge ordentlich unterbringen kann. Ich denke, das kann man bei dem Beitrag, auf den ich mich beziehe, nachvollziehen.
> Im Übrigen habe ich die im Artikel beschriebenen Zustände nicht verteidigt. Nur mal darauf hingewiesen, dass wir in solchen Fällen kaum mit dem Finger auf andere Länder zeigen können. Rassismus darf weder hier noch dort geduldet werden. Hier wird leider wenig bis nichts dagegen unternommen. Was Schweden betrifft kann ich das nicht beurteilen.
> Allerdings verhalten sich bei diesem Konflikt beide Seiten wirklich wie im Kindergarten. Bei Flüchtlingen aus dem nahen Osten sind Vorurteile Israelis bzw. Juden und Paläsinensern bzw. Muslimen gegenüber zwar auch nicht zu dulden, aber nachvollziehbarer als der Hass auf unschuldige Wildfremde.




Du verstehst es nicht. Es geht beim Beispiel Schweden nicht um die Kosten. Es geht darum, dass man Schweden deutlich sieht, dass Einwanderung auch schwere Nachteile hat.

Der Anstieg der Vergewaltigungen und der importierte Antisemitismus. Also warum soll man sich diese Probleme ins Land holen und dann auch noch dafür bezahlen? Das macht keinen Sinn und ist volkswirtschaftlich überflüssig.


----------



## Icedaft (28. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Achtung, dieser Beitrag kann von Zynik und Ironie durchsetzt sein:

Wenn Du danach kalkulierst, sollte man jeden langzeitarbeitslosen, der HartzIV  bezieht und jeden nicht arbeitenden Schwerbehinderten/Pflegebedürftigen die Staatsbürgerschaft aberkennen und ihn ausweisen.

Dann noch jede Mutter zur Arbeit verpflichten und die Kinder in die Ganztagskrippe bzw. Schule.

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/…_Jahr_2022_…_die_überleben_wollen

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flucht_ins_23._Jahrhundert

Sind das deine Perpektiven von Leben und Wohlstand?


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Achtung, dieser Beitrag kann von Zynik und Ironie durchsetzt sein:
> 
> Wenn Du danach kalkulierst, sollte man jeden langzeitarbeitslosen, der HartzIV  bezieht und jeden nicht arbeitenden Schwerbehinderten/Pflegebedürftigen die Staatsbürgerschaft aberkennen und ihn ausweisen.
> 
> Dann noch jede Mutter zur Arbeit verpflichten und die Kinder in die Ganztagskrippe bzw. Schule.



Der Unterschied ist, dass die Leute Angehörige unseres Volkes sind. 

Aber warum soll man Leute in unsere Sozialsysteme holen? Das ist sinnlos und bringt keinen Nutzen.


----------



## Ruptet (28. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Gleiche Thema bei der Kriminalität, "wieso schiebt man nicht kriminelle Deutsche ab ?" .... wie dumm kann man sein ? 

@ Und Schweden als gelungenes Beispiel zu bringen ist schonmal sehr hart.


----------



## Nickles (28. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Achtung, dieser Beitrag kann von Zynik und Ironie durchsetzt sein:
> 
> Wenn Du danach kalkulierst, sollte man jeden langzeitarbeitslosen, der HartzIV  bezieht und jeden nicht arbeitenden Schwerbehinderten/Pflegebedürftigen die Staatsbürgerschaft aberkennen und ihn ausweisen.
> 
> ...



Das ist das Problem. Ich habe lediglich die  ''die helfen uns wirtschaftlich'' Unsinns Theorie wiederlegt.
Aber gerade bei diesem Thema werdem einem immer sofort Wörter in den Mund gelegt.
Ich sagte nicht man solle nicht helfen.
Es IST ein Akt der Barmherzigkeit und kein wirtschaftlich sinnvolles handeln.

Im übrigen hat es einen Grund wieso Sozialstaaten nunmal Nationalstaaten sind.................


----------



## Rolk (28. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Leob12 schrieb:


> ist zwar etwas OT, aber im mittelalterlichen Mitteleuropa war die Frau keineswegs rechtlos.



Deshalb schrieb ich ja auch "...bzw. schlimmer..."


----------



## aloha84 (28. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Entwicklung braucht Zeit.
Vor nicht all zu langer Zeit hatten Frauen in unserem Land kein Wahlrecht und durften nur mit Erlaubnis des Ehemannes einer Arbeit nachgehen.


----------



## Nickles (28. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

''Aber wieso hat die Regierung Interesse an Arbeitslosigkeit''?!?!?
Siehe mein Ausschnitt einer Vorlesung von prof. dr. bontrup
https://www.facebook.com/nick.molitor.5/videos/1007434402620676/


----------



## der-sack88 (28. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Du verstehst es nicht. Es geht beim Beispiel Schweden nicht um die Kosten. Es geht darum, dass man Schweden deutlich sieht, dass Einwanderung auch schwere Nachteile hat.
> 
> Der Anstieg der Vergewaltigungen und der importierte Antisemitismus. Also warum soll man sich diese Probleme ins Land holen und dann auch noch dafür bezahlen? Das macht keinen Sinn und ist volkswirtschaftlich überflüssig.




Du bist derjenige, der hier etwas nicht zu verstehen scheint. Ich bezog mich hiermit:



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Und jetzt, wo Mutti sich durchgerungen hat, etwas in diese Richtung vorzuschlagen, sind komischerweise die dagegen, die bisher kaum Flüchtlinge aufnehmen mussten. Tja, blöd gelaufen.
> Aber man darf sich hier auch nicht an den schlechten Beispielen messen. Wir sollten was das betrifft nach Schweden gucken. Die können das ja auch.



darauf:



Sparanus schrieb:


> Zweifelslos richtig, aber ein Mittel das zu verbessern ist es die Zahl der Flüchtlinge die sich hier
> aufhalten zu verringern durch Abschiebung der nicht Asylberechtigten und internationaler Verteilung.
> Auch die USA können ein bisschen mehr machen.



Auf der einen Seite gibts Länder, die mehr zu machen habe, auf der anderen aber auch welche, die zeigen, dass Deutschland keineswegs zu stark belastet wird. Und nur darum ging es mir.
Und natürlich hat Einwanderung auch schwere Nachteile. Keine Einwanderung aber auch, denn zehn- oder eher hunderttausende Kriegs- und Hungertote würde ich durchaus aus "Nachteil" bezeichnen.
Mal abgesehen davon, dass uns da der Absatzmarkt von Lebensmittelabfällen flöten geht. Kann man hunderttausende tote Afrikaner der deutschen Nahrungsindustrie überhaupt zumuten? Da sind doch sicher Arbeitsplätze in Gefahr. Sie klaun unsre Joooobs, indem sie einfach sterben. Dreist.


----------



## Leob12 (28. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Noch eine Ergänzung dazu, im mittelalterlichen Europa hatte die Frau sogar einen recht hohen gesellschaftlichen Stellenwert, nicht umsonst gab es auch Dinge wie die Mine, wie man Frauen umwirbt, ect. Es gab eigentlich nur 2 Dinge die Frauen im Mittelalter nicht konnten, sich in der Regel ihren Partner selbst aussuchen und einer unabhängigen Arbeit, einem Handwerk, nachgehen.
> Letzteres hieß aber nicht das Frauen im Mittelalter nicht arbeiteten, von der Bauersfrau, über die Frauen von Handwerkern, bis hoch zur Burggräfin gingen die durchaus Arbeit nach. Bauersfrauen mussten selbstredend auf den Höfen mithelfen und selbst eine Gräfin webte und spinnte am Webstuhl meist Kleidung und Tepiche die man verkauft hat.
> Auch war es im Mittelalterlichen Adel nicht selten das sich die Frau um die Finanzen einer Grafschaft, oder einer Herzogtums kümmerte während sich der Mann meist um das Tagesgeschäft kümmerte.
> 
> ...



Ich mag es nicht wie der Islam einerseits als so frauenverachtend hingestellt wird, wo es bei uns auch genug Spezialisten gibt, die "Frauen sind zum Kinderkriegen da" oder derartigen Quatsch skandieren. Und nicht wenige mit so einem veralteten Gesellschaftsbild stehen der Kirche relativ nahe. 
Es gibt überall Leute die äußerst fragwürdige Standpunkte vertreten. Es kommt immer darauf an wie die Religion ausgelegt wird. Das Christentum ist auch keineswegs so frauenfreundlich wie man es gerne hätte. Und wie in einigen Teilen der Welt immer wie Krieg, bzw kein Friede herrscht, so kann sich eine Gesellschaft schwer weiterentwickeln. In Europa ging es auch erst nach den Weltkriegen wirklich bergauf was die Gesellschaft anbelangt, zumindest aus heutiger Sicht. Das verdanken wir aber Frieden und Wohlstand. Ohne diese Punkte wird es ungleich schwerer die "Macht" der Religion abzuschwächen.


----------



## Sparanus (28. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Bergauf mit der Gesellschaft ging es schon etwa seit Napoléon und dem Ende des Absolutismus.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (28. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Das Christentum ist auch keineswegs so frauenfreundlich wie man es gerne hätte.


Wir reden aber nicht vom Christentum aus dem Mittelalter sondern vom jetzigen aufgeklärten Christentum. 
Außerdem ist die Mehrheit der Deutschen (vor allem im Osten) eh konfessionslos und deshalb spielt das auch keine Rolle.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Wir reden aber nicht vom Christentum aus dem Mittelalter sondern vom jetzigen aufgeklärten Christentum.


Die westliche Welt hat halt mehr Freiheiten und der Glauben hat bei vielen deutlich nachgelassen so das radikale Pfaffen hier keine Grundlage finden


----------



## BlackAcetal (28. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Es sind ja ~71 Flüchtlinge in einem Kühllaster erstickt auf dem Weg nach Deutschland. ..


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Vielleicht ist das ja endlich der Stein des Anstoßes um die Schlepperei zu bekämpfen und den Flüchtlingsstrom in vernünftige Bahnen zu lenken


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (28. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Die westliche Welt hat halt mehr Freiheiten und der Glauben hat bei vielen deutlich nachgelassen so das radikale Pfaffen hier keine Grundlage finden


Genau und das ist auch gut so !
Aber wenn wir so viele Muslime reinholen die natürlich auch ihre Weltanschauung mitbringen die eben nicht auf Freiheit basiert, gefährden wir unsere Werte die wir über die Jahrhunderte so blutig erkämpfen mussten.


----------



## Leob12 (28. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist das ja endlich der Stein des Anstoßes um die Schlepperei zu bekämpfen und den Flüchtlingsstrom in vernünftige Bahnen zu lenken



Schlepperei bekämpft man am wirksamsten durch eine entkriminalisierte Einreise, damit die Menschen überhaupt einen Asylantrag stellen können.


----------



## der-sack88 (28. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Genau und das ist auch gut so !
> Aber wenn wir so viele Muslime reinholen die natürlich auch ihre Weltanschauung mitbringen die eben nicht auf Freiheit basiert, gefährden wir unsere Werte die wir über die Jahrhunderte so blutig erkämpfen mussten.



Ach du meine Güte, wie kommt man denn auf das schmale Brett? Ist der arabische Frühling komplett an dir vorbei gegangen?
Tunesien z.B. zeigt doch, dass sich Freiheit und Islam nicht ausschließen. Genau wie Teile der türkischen Vergangenheit (muss man ja leider so sagen). Oder wie die vielen Muslime, die problemlos in "freien" westlichen Ländern leben.
Natürlich gibts auch genug Gegenbeispiele, aber prinzipiell allen Muslimen anzudichten, dass sie diktaturliebende Masochisten sind, die am liebsten von Fanatikern unterdrückt werden, ist doch Blödsinn.
Im übrigen wurden unsere Werte auch ewig als gottgegeben angesehen, bis wir angefangen haben, für Freiheit usw. zu kämpfen.


----------



## Ruptet (28. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Arabischer Frühling....ja war ein voller Erfolg


----------



## Leob12 (28. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Ruptet schrieb:


> Arabischer Frühling....ja war ein voller Erfolg



Ja, weil in Europa alle Revolution ein voller Erfolg waren.


----------



## der-sack88 (28. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Ruptet schrieb:


> Arabischer Frühling....ja war ein voller Erfolg



Nicht überall. Wie ich auch geschrieben habe. Aber die positiven Beispiele zeigen, dass die Aussage, dass Freiheit und Islam grundsätzlich nicht zusammenpassen, Unsinn ist.
Und den Willen, zumindest eines Teils der Bevölkerung, für Freiheit zu kämpfen, kann man auch nicht übersehen. Dass dann anschließend oft wieder die falschen an die Macht kamen war in Europa ja auch nicht anders.


----------



## Sparanus (28. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Alles eine Frage der Zeit, aber Fakt ist, dass islamische Länder nicht gut dastehen.


----------



## Icedaft (28. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Viel mehr fällt mir zu der ganzen Diskussion fast nicht mehr ein....


----------



## BlackAcetal (29. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Das muss man den Rechtsradikalen gutheißen, sie machen mehr für ihre Sache als Promis die nur im Fernsehen reden schwingen aber nichts verändern.

(Trotzdem heiße ich deren Methoden noch lange nicht gut)


----------



## Seeefe (29. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Das muss man den Rechtsradikalen gutheißen, sie machen mehr für ihre Sache als [...} XYZ.
> 
> (Trotzdem heiße ich deren Methoden noch lange nicht gut)



Also ein Feuerzeug bedienen und die Faust ballen?


----------



## BlackAcetal (29. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ja da machen sie schon 100% mehr als z.B Joko und Klaas die nur geredet haben


----------



## Kaaruzo (29. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Du bist derjenige, der hier etwas nicht zu verstehen scheint. Ich bezog mich hiermit
> Auf der einen Seite gibts Länder, die mehr zu machen habe, auf der anderen aber auch welche, die zeigen, dass Deutschland keineswegs zu stark belastet wird. Und nur darum ging es mir.



Woran misst du denn die Belastung?



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Und natürlich hat Einwanderung auch schwere Nachteile. Keine Einwanderung aber auch, denn zehn- oder eher hunderttausende Kriegs- und Hungertote würde ich durchaus aus "Nachteil" bezeichnen.



Nachteil für die, aber nicht für uns.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon, dass uns da der Absatzmarkt von Lebensmittelabfällen flöten geht. Kann man hunderttausende tote Afrikaner der deutschen Nahrungsindustrie überhaupt zumuten? Da sind doch sicher Arbeitsplätze in Gefahr. Sie klaun unsre Joooobs, indem sie einfach sterben. Dreist.



Afrika hat ein sehr hohes Bevölkerungswachstum:

Bevölkerungswachstum : 2050 muss Afrika zwei Milliarden ernähren - DIE WELT
Rapides Bevölkerungswachstum: In Afrika wird es eng - Gesellschaft - FAZ

Selbst wenn alle bei der Überfahrt im Mittelmeer ertrinken, wird davon die Gesamtbevölkerung Afrikas nicht abnehmen. Darüber hinaus beträgt Afrikas Anteil an der Weltwirtschaft nur 2-3%. Absolut vernachlässigbar.

Da gehen uns keine Jobs flöten. 



Leob12 schrieb:


> Ich mag es nicht wie der Islam einerseits als so frauenverachtend hingestellt wird, wo es bei uns auch genug Spezialisten gibt, die "Frauen sind zum Kinderkriegen da" oder derartigen Quatsch skandieren. Und nicht wenige mit so einem veralteten Gesellschaftsbild stehen der Kirche relativ nahe.
> Es gibt überall Leute die äußerst fragwürdige Standpunkte vertreten. Es kommt immer darauf an wie die Religion ausgelegt wird. Das Christentum ist auch keineswegs so frauenfreundlich wie man es gerne hätte. Und wie in einigen Teilen der Welt immer wie Krieg, bzw kein Friede herrscht, so kann sich eine Gesellschaft schwer weiterentwickeln. In Europa ging es auch erst nach den Weltkriegen wirklich bergauf was die Gesellschaft anbelangt, zumindest aus heutiger Sicht. Das verdanken wir aber Frieden und Wohlstand. Ohne diese Punkte wird es ungleich schwerer die "Macht" der Religion abzuschwächen.



Es gibt * kein * Land in dem der Islam Mehrheitsreligion und/oder Staatsreligion ist, dass auch nur ansatzweise eine Demokratie ist, die Gleichberechtigung von Mann und Frau kennt, Presse-, Meinungs- und Demonstrationsfreiheit kennt, und religiöse und sexuelle Minderheiten achtet.

Ergo steht der Islam * meiner Meinung nach * schlechter da, als die anderen Religionen. Solche Zustände brauche ich in Deutschland nicht. Die islamischen Länder reichen als abschreckendes Beispiel. 



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Ach du meine Güte, wie kommt man denn auf das schmale Brett? Ist der arabische Frühling komplett an dir vorbei gegangen?
> Tunesien z.B. zeigt doch, dass sich Freiheit und Islam nicht ausschließen. Genau wie Teile der türkischen Vergangenheit (muss man ja leider so sagen). Oder wie die vielen Muslime, die problemlos in "freien" westlichen Ländern leben.
> Natürlich gibts auch genug Gegenbeispiele, aber prinzipiell allen Muslimen anzudichten, dass sie diktaturliebende Masochisten sind, die am liebsten von Fanatikern unterdrückt werden, ist doch Blödsinn.
> Im übrigen wurden unsere Werte auch ewig als gottgegeben angesehen, bis wir angefangen haben, für Freiheit usw. zu kämpfen.



Deshalb sind die islamischen Länder auch alle ein Musterbeispiel an Gleichberechtigung und Demokratie. 

Merkwürdigerweise ist das einzige Land im Nahen Osten, dass eine Demokratie ist, auch gleichzeitig das einzige, indem der Islam in der Minderheit ist.

Zufälle gibt es 



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Nicht überall. Wie ich auch geschrieben habe. Aber die positiven Beispiele zeigen, dass die Aussage, dass Freiheit und Islam grundsätzlich nicht zusammenpassen, Unsinn ist.



https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kairoer_Erklärung_der_Menschenrechte_im_Islam
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arabische_Charta_der_Menschenrechte

Ergo, alle Menschenrechte werden eingehalten, aber die Scharia steht über allem. Jop sehr freiheitlich das Ganze.

Sorry, brauche und will ich für Deutschland nicht. Ich nehme dann doch lieber das Grundgesetz als die Scharia.


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (29. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ich warte auf den Tag an dem Deutschland aufwacht und feststellt das es nicht mehr aus Deutschen besteht! 
Aber eh es soweit kommt geh ich ins Ausland ... Schweden wär ganz net.


----------



## Verminaard (29. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



na DIE Glaskugel ! schrieb:


> Aber eh es soweit kommt geh ich ins Ausland ... Schweden wär ganz net.



Ob du dort gluecklich wirst?


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (29. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Ob du dort gluecklich wirst?


Glücklicher als mit der Aktuellen Problematik ? JO 100%!


----------



## der-sack88 (29. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Woran misst du denn die Belastung?



Kann man natürlich schwer messen. Ich bezog mich in meinen Beispielen auf die Quote Flüchtlinge/Einwohner.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nachteil für die, aber nicht für uns.



Halte ich persönlich für eine verdammt menschenverachtende und egoistische Einstellung. Könnte ich mit meinem Gewissen nicht vereinbaren. Aber gut, jedem das seine.





Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Afrika hat ein sehr hohes Bevölkerungswachstum:
> 
> Bevölkerungswachstum : 2050 muss Afrika zwei Milliarden ernähren - DIE WELT
> Rapides Bevölkerungswachstum: In Afrika wird es eng - Gesellschaft - FAZ
> ...



Solche Prognosen sind öfter falsch, als dass sie stimmen. Bis 2050 wirds so viele Krisen, sei es wirtschaftlicher oder klimatischer Natur, geben, zeitgleich sind nicht eingeplante medizinische Durchbrüche möglich usw., dass Prognosen über solch einen langen Zeitraum völliger Blödsinn sind. Was juckt mich, wie lang meine Fingernägel werden, wenn ich sie nie wieder schneide?
Mal abgesehen davon, dass doch recht offensichtlich war, dass ich das nicht ernst gemeint habe und nur auf die Dumpfbacken angespielt habe, die Wirtschaft über Menschen stellen. Seien es jetzt Deutsche oder Flüchtlinge.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es gibt * kein * Land in dem der Islam Mehrheitsreligion und/oder Staatsreligion ist, dass auch nur ansatzweise eine Demokratie ist, die Gleichberechtigung von Mann und Frau kennt, Presse-, Meinungs- und Demonstrationsfreiheit kennt, und religiöse und sexuelle Minderheiten achtet.



Doch, gibt es. In Tunesien ist der Islam immer noch Staatsreligion, spielt aber in der neuen Verfassung keine größere Rolle mehr. Trotzdem sind Frauen Männern nach dem Gesetz komplett gleichgestellt, was sie übrigens bereits seit 1956, mit kleinen Einschränkungen beim Erbrecht, waren. Presse-, Meinungs- und Demonstrationsfreiheit sind seit dem Sturz Ben Alis weitestgehend gegeben, auch wenn da in so kurzer Zeit trotzdem noch nicht genug passiert ist, aber vor Ort gibt es auch größere Probleme.
Achja, auch nett in dieser Geschichte: der Diktator wurde bis zum Schluss u.a. von Deutschland und den USA unterstützt. So hat man auch die Unterdrückung der Bevölkerung und steigende Flüchtlingszahlen unterstützt. Nette Nebensache, aber sehr bezeichnend.
Generell haben wir es ja nicht so mit der Freiheit und kein Problem damit, Diktaturen zu unterstützen und die Freiheit möglichst zu verhindern, wenn die Diktatoren uns gelegen kommen. Hat man ja auch in Südamerika oft genug erlebt.
Sicher gibts auch in Tunesien noch Verbesserungsbedarf, aber wenn man aktuell mit so großen wirtschaftlichen Problemen zu kämpfen hat und die Bevölkerung weiterhin frustriert ist, weil es keine Arbeit gibt, ist das alles schon ein Erfolg.

Nebenbei, wie wir in Krisenzeiten mit Demokratie und Freiheit umgegangen sind brauche ich dir ja wohl nicht erklären. Vor dem Hintergrund wundert es mich eigentlich, dass nicht in noch mehr Ländern radikale Islamisten am Ruder sind.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ergo steht der Islam * meiner Meinung nach * schlechter da, als die anderen Religionen. Solche Zustände brauche ich in Deutschland nicht. Die islamischen Länder reichen als abschreckendes Beispiel.



Ich will dir deine Meinung natürlich nicht nehmen, da sie wie oben dargelegt aber auf falschen Tatsachen beruht solltest du sie vielleicht nochmal überdenken.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Deshalb sind die islamischen Länder auch alle ein Musterbeispiel an Gleichberechtigung und Demokratie.
> 
> Merkwürdigerweise ist das einzige Land im Nahen Osten, dass eine Demokratie ist, auch gleichzeitig das einzige, indem der Islam in der Minderheit ist.
> 
> Zufälle gibt es



Die (im Sinne von ALLEN) islamischen Länder? Hör doch bitte auf, mir die Worte im Mund zu verdrehen. Die These war, dass grundsätzlich alle Muslime Freiheit ablehnen. Das lässt sich an einem Beispiel leicht widerlegen. Warum also immer diese albernen Verallgemeinerungen?
Außerdem gibts für Leute, die täglich darum kämpfen müssen, zu überleben, weil es verdammt schwer ist, an Nahrung zu kommen, vielleicht auch wichtigere Dinge als Freiheit.





Kaaruzo schrieb:


> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kairoer_Erklärung_der_Menschenrechte_im_Islam
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arabische_Charta_der_Menschenrechte
> 
> Ergo, alle Menschenrechte werden eingehalten, aber die Scharia steht über allem. Jop sehr freiheitlich das Ganze.
> ...



Nein. Auch hier gilt: in Tunesien spielt die Scharia bei der Gesetzgebung überhaupt keine Rolle. Also ist die Behauptung, die Scharia stehe im Islam grundsätzlich über den Menschenrechten, vollkommener Blödsinn.

Trotzdem kann man sich von Freiheit und Demokratie nichts kaufen. Ohne Arbeit und Nahrung laufen alle am Ende wieder den radikalen Rattenfängern hinterher. Und das ist nicht nur dort so, sondern überall. Siehe viele Länder in aktuellen Krisenregionen, siehe (im kleineren Maßstab) Sachsen, siehe Deutschland Anfang der 30er, siehe...


----------



## Sparanus (29. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ich würde eher die Schweiz bevorzugen^^


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (29. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Zusammendfassend sei gesagt die Flüchtlinge die Älter sind werden sich nicht von Deutschen sagen lassen das ihre Frau jetzt Gleichberechtigt ist und solche Brauchen wir gar nicht erst Aufnehmen !


----------



## Kaaruzo (29. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Kann man natürlich schwer messen. Ich bezog mich in meinen Beispielen auf die Quote Flüchtlinge/Einwohner.



Bevölkerungsdichte nach Ländern - Landkarte - Europa

Deutschland ist schon unter den Top 10 in Europa. Europa ist nach Asien der Kontinent mit der höchsten Bevölkerungsdichte.

Für meinen Geschmack ist die Belastung bereits zu hoch.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Halte ich persönlich für eine verdammt menschenverachtende und egoistische Einstellung.



Und ich halte das für eine sehr wirtschaftliche Einstellung. Diese Leute bringen uns keinen volkswirtschaftlichen Nutzen und belasten unsere Sozialsysteme. Außerdem verschärfen sie durch ihre "Flucht" nur die Situation in ihren Heimatländer, weil dort Menschen fehlen, die die Länder mal auf Vordermann bringen können. Kommen die Länder nicht auf Vordermann, flüchten noch mehr.

Alleine schon im Interesse Afrikas sollten wir diese Leute nicht aufnehmen. 



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Könnte ich mit meinem Gewissen nicht vereinbaren. Aber gut, jedem das seine.



Kann ich wunderbar. Wer sich in Gefahr begibt, kommt darin um. Niemand zwingt die Leute illegale Dienstleistung in Anspruch zu nehmen. Die können doch Visum beantragen. Sollte doch kein Problem sein, wenn man auch 5000-6000 Dollar für Schlepper zahlen kann.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Solche Prognosen sind öfter falsch, als dass sie stimmen.



Quelle?



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Bis 2050 wirds so viele Krisen, sei es wirtschaftlicher oder klimatischer Natur, geben, zeitgleich sind nicht eingeplante medizinische Durchbrüche möglich usw., dass Prognosen über solch einen langen Zeitraum völliger Blödsinn sind.



Kannst du den Quellen, die ich genannt habe, Fehler nachweisen? Wenn nicht, steht die Aussage erstmal im Raum. Zumal du keine Quellen nennst, um deine Behauptung zu untermauern.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Was juckt mich, wie lang meine Fingernägel werden, wenn ich sie nie wieder schneide?



Was das jetzt mit den "Flüchtlingen" zu tun hat, erschließt sich mir nicht.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon, dass doch recht offensichtlich war, dass ich das nicht ernst gemeint habe und nur auf die Dumpfbacken angespielt habe, die Wirtschaft über Menschen stellen.



Die Wirtschaft * meines * Landes interessiert mich, irgendwelche Menschen zehntausende Kilometer entfernt nicht.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Seien es jetzt Deutsche oder Flüchtlinge.



Nur das Deutsche hier bereits Staatsbürger sind. Die "Flüchtlinge" nicht. Ergo sind die nicht unser Problem.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Doch, gibt es. In Tunesien ist der Islam immer noch Staatsreligion, spielt aber in der neuen Verfassung keine größere Rolle mehr. Trotzdem sind Frauen Männern nach dem Gesetz komplett gleichgestellt, was sie übrigens bereits seit 1956, mit kleinen Einschränkungen beim Erbrecht, waren. Presse-, Meinungs- und Demonstrationsfreiheit sind seit dem Sturz Ben Alis weitestgehend gegeben, auch wenn da in so kurzer Zeit trotzdem noch nicht genug passiert ist, aber vor Ort gibt es auch größere Probleme.



https://www.opendoors.de/verfolgung/laenderprofile/tunesien/

Die zweitstärkste Partei Tunesiens (https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ennahda)

Zitate: 

-Am 13. November 2011 hielt der Generalsekretär der Ennahda, Hamadi Jebali, eine Parteiversammlung in Sousse zusammen mit Parlamentsabgeordneten der radikalislamischen palästinensischen Hamas ab. Jebali bezeichnete das Ereignis als einen „göttlichen“ Moment in einem „neuen Staat“ sowie „hoffentlich in einem sechsten Kalifat“, und dass die „Befreiung“ Tunesiens „mit dem Willen Gottes die Befreiung Jerusalems“ mitbringen werde

- Nachdem der französische Innenminister Manuel Valls vor einem „islamistischen Faschismus“ warnte, begannen viele Ennahda-Demonstranten, antifranzösische Parolen zu rufen.

Jop, alles Top im Staat Tunesien. Aber hey, Nordkorea behauptet von sich selbst ja auch sie wären Demokratisch und würden die Menschenrechte achten.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Achja, auch nett in dieser Geschichte: der Diktator wurde bis zum Schluss u.a. von Deutschland und den USA unterstützt. So hat man auch die Unterdrückung der Bevölkerung und steigende Flüchtlingszahlen unterstützt. Nette Nebensache, aber sehr bezeichnend.



Zumindest waren all diese Länder (Irak, Ägypten, Syrien, Libyen) politisch stabil unter ihren Diktatoren. Jetzt sind das fast alles gescheiterte Länder. Außerdem waren vorher die Flüchtlingszahlen geringer. Die Diktaturen hatten also auch ihre Vorteile für uns.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Ich will dir deine Meinung natürlich nicht nehmen, da sie wie oben dargelegt aber auf falschen Tatsachen beruht solltest du sie vielleicht nochmal überdenken.



Du konntest mir genau * ein * Land nennen (und das ist nicht wirklich top, wie ich darlegen konnte) und behauptest ich würde falsch liegen?

Fakt ist, wenn du nicht gerade ein heterosexueller Mann muslimischen Glaubens bist, sieht es in islamischen Ländern für dich düster aus. Sorry, will und brauche ich nicht.

Der Islam ist eine mittelalterliche Ideologie, die ich in Europa nicht brauche. Und ich kann beim besten Willen nicht verstehen, wie man das befürworten kann. 



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Die (im Sinne von ALLEN) islamischen Länder? Hör doch bitte auf, mir die Worte im Mund zu verdrehen. Die These war, dass grundsätzlich alle Muslime Freiheit ablehnen. Das lässt sich an einem Beispiel leicht widerlegen. Warum also immer diese albernen Verallgemeinerungen?



Die Lebenswirklichkeit in den islamischen Ländern erübrigt diese Diskussion.

Alltagsroutine: Der normale Wahnsinn des Islam - DIE WELT

PS: Der islamische Kalender ist zur Zeit bei 1436–1437. Das erklärt auch, warum sich die islamischen Länder so mittelalterlich benehmen.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Außerdem gibts für Leute, die täglich darum kämpfen müssen, zu überleben, weil es verdammt schwer ist, an Nahrung zu kommen, vielleicht auch wichtigere Dinge als Freiheit.



Ach man kämpft in allen islamischen Länder ums überleben und um Nahrung? Gut zu wissen.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Nein. Auch hier gilt: in Tunesien spielt die Scharia bei der Gesetzgebung überhaupt keine Rolle. Also ist die Behauptung, die Scharia stehe im Islam grundsätzlich über den Menschenrechten, vollkommener Blödsinn.



Neue Verfassung in Tunesien: Seilziehen zwischen Islam und Demokratie - NZZ

Sie nennen die Scharia nur nicht explizit. Dumm sind die ja nicht. Außerdem, die Verfassung Nordkoreas und der DDR haben auch behauptet, sie wären demokratisch und würden vom Volk sein.

Glaubst du das auch?



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich würde eher die Schweiz bevorzugen^^



Dort darf das Volk ja auch noch entscheiden. Daran dürften sich unsere Politiker gerne mal ein Beispiel nehmen.


----------



## Gripschi (29. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

In meiner Heimatstadt gibt es aktuell 500 Flüchtlinge, in den nächsten Jahren werden es wohl 5000 werden bei 20.000 Einwohnern.

Das ist zuviel!


----------



## Leob12 (29. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Gripschi schrieb:


> In meiner Heimatstadt gibt es aktuell 500 Flüchtlinge, in den nächsten Jahren werden es wohl 5000 werden bei 20.000 Einwohnern.
> 
> Das ist zuviel!



und woher hast du diese Zahlen der Zukunft? Steht eine Glaskugel bei dir am Schreibtisch?

Schön wie Heidenau ein Willkommensfest für Flüchtlinge veranstaltet hat als Gegenstück zu den idiotischen "Demonstranten".


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (29. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Wen juckt es ob es ein Land gibt was halbwegs im hier und jetzt angekommen ist?
Das wäre ja so als ob man in Deutschland mal Geld für wirklich wichtiges durchgehend ausgibt von den Steuergeldern!
Viel mehr Frage ich mich wie so viele Deutsche Nur um nicht Rechts zu sein auf die Strasse gehn um Flüchtlinge willkommen zu heißen... 
So sehe ich das Problem das zu viele ihre Ängste unter den Teppich kehren!

Auch geht mir das rauf und runter Gekaue von den Medien aufs Schwein!


----------



## Gripschi (29. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Leob12 schrieb:


> und woher hast du diese Zahlen der Zukunft? Steht eine Glaskugel bei dir am Schreibtisch?


Verkneif dir deinen herablassenden Ton! 

Die Zahlen standen als Hochschätzung in der Regional Zeitung...und solche Zahlen beunruhigen mich schon!

Aber war klar das sowas von dir kommt!


----------



## Leob12 (29. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Gripschi schrieb:


> Verkneif dir deinen herablassenden Ton!
> Die Zahlen standen als Hochschätzung in der Regional Zeitung...und solche Zahlen beunruhigen mich schon!
> Aber war klar das sowas von dir kommt!



Ach so, und was in der Zeitung steht glaubt man sofort, ohne vielleicht selbst etwas zu recherchieren, vor allem die unglaublich präzise Formulierung "in den nächsten Jahren". 
Schimpfst über meinen "herablassenden Ton", schreibst aber selbst "war klar das sowas von dir kommt". Entscheide dich mal. Könnte ich auch schreiben, mach ich aber nicht. Aber reg dich nicht über etwas auf nur um es dann selbst genauso zu machen


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (29. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Schön wie Heidenau ein Willkommensfest für Flüchtlinge veranstaltet hat als Gegenstück zu den idiotischen "Demonstranten".



Sag uns Bescheid wenn du zum Islam konvertieren musstest...


----------



## Leob12 (29. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



na DIE Glaskugel ! schrieb:


> Sag uns Bescheid wenn du zum Islam konvertieren musstest...



Wieso sollte ich? Nur weil ich etwas differenzierter an die Sache herangehe als du? Aber wenn man sich mit Argumenten nicht wehren kann^^


----------



## Rolk (29. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Gripschi schrieb:


> Verkneif dir deinen herablassenden Ton!
> 
> Die Zahlen standen als Hochschätzung in der Regional Zeitung...und solche Zahlen beunruhigen mich schon!
> 
> Aber war klar das sowas von dir kommt!



Manche vetreten eben die Meinung, man müsste so schnell so viele Flüchtlinge wie möglich ins Land holen, bevor es sich nicht mehr verbergen lässt das es zu viele waren. Könnte man manchmal zumindest meinen.  

Ab nächstes Jahr zählen wir den Zustrom in Millionen, ich weis nicht was es daran zu deuteln gibt.


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (29. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Wieso sollte ich? Nur weil ich etwas differenzierter an die Sache herangehe als du? Aber wenn man sich mit Argumenten nicht wehren kann^^


 Ich muss mich nicht wehren du siehst nur nicht das nur Durch eher illegales es zu schaffen ist an die gennanten Geldsummen heranzukommen !
Differenziert? Du scheinst ja echt Neutral zu sein .


----------



## Gripschi (29. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Ach so, und was in der Zeitung steht glaubt man sofort, ohne vielleicht selbst etwas zu recherchieren, vor allem die unglaublich präzise Formulierung "in den nächsten Jahren".
> Schimpfst über meinen "herablassenden Ton", schreibst aber selbst "war klar das sowas von dir kommt". Entscheide dich mal. Könnte ich auch schreiben, mach ich aber nicht. Aber reg dich nicht über etwas auf nur um es dann selbst genauso zu machen



1. Hab nie gesagt das es 100% stimmt.
2. Wenn du mir richtige Quellen nennst! 
3. In einigen Jahren ist bewusst so formuliert! Da Niemand zu 1000% wriß wie stark der Strom noch wird.
4. Du regst dich doch als erster meist auf wenn man irwas gegen Flüchtlinge sagt!
5. Ansicht Sache, aber Ich steh dazu das du oft herablassend bist! Wenn du ein Problem hasst melde mich halt!

Das ist hier ne Diskussion da gibt es nunmal verschiedene Meinungen.


----------



## DarkScorpion (29. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Schön wie Heidenau ein Willkommensfest für Flüchtlinge veranstaltet hat als Gegenstück zu den idiotischen "Demonstranten".



Schön das nun auch schon Richter das Meinungsbild manipulieren können.

In Heidenau gibt es ein Versammlungsverbot. Dieses wurde dank eines Gericht für dieses Willkommensfest ausser Kraft gesetzt. 

Also entweder ganz oder garnicht. 
So wird nur versucht unbequeme Stimmen zu unterdrücken.

Das beste Beispiel ist doch das gegen jemanden ermittelt wird die die Mutti beim Besuch in Heidenau als Volksveräterin bezeichnet hat.


----------



## Verminaard (29. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Linke: Fettleibig mit Dauerwelle - DER SPIEGEL 43/1989

Ich weis nicht wie ich das deuten soll.
Haben eigentlich Linke/Gruene eine wirklich konsequente Linie?
Natuerlich aendern sich die Zeiten, aber weiter unten steht noch ein interessanter Satz.


----------



## Threshold (29. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Wieso konsequente Linie?
Ich habe nichts dagegen, wenn ein Politiker mal sagt, dass er sich geirrt hat und nun eine andere Meinung vertritt.
Besser als auf seine meinung beharren, auch wenn man weiß, dass sie falsch ist und man nur nicht zugeben will, dass man falsch liegt oder sich ständig im Kreis dreht.


----------



## Ruptet (29. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Wenn man von Meinungsfreiheit spricht, aber speziell bei der Flüchtlingsfrage nur eine einzige akzeptiert wird


----------



## Captn (29. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Ruptet schrieb:


> Wenn man von Meinungsfreiheit spricht, aber speziell bei der Flüchtlingsfrage nur eine einzige akzeptiert wird


Das ist ja nicht das erste mal, dass so vorgegangen wird .


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (29. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

In Heidenau wurde Innenminister Ulbig von der Antifa verjagt. Aber das war nur ein bedauerlicher Einzelfall den man nicht in den Medien erwähnen muss...


----------



## Verminaard (29. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Viel mehr fällt mir zu der ganzen Diskussion fast nicht mehr ein....



Das waren alles bedauerliche Einzelfaelle die nichts mit dem Nationalsozialismus, der Ideologie des Friedens, zu tun haben!


----------



## Kaaruzo (29. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Ruptet schrieb:


> Wenn man von Meinungsfreiheit spricht, aber speziell bei der Flüchtlingsfrage nur eine einzige akzeptiert wird





CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Das ist ja nicht das erste mal, dass so vorgegangen wird .



Passend dazu:

https://jungefreiheit.de/politik/deutschland/2015/busfahrer-wegen-thor-steinar-hemd-entlassen/


----------



## Ruptet (29. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Wird man heute immernoch wegen bestimmter Kleidung direkt als Nazi abgestempelt ? Wait .... das sind doch Vorurteile und sowas findet man doch nur bei rechten ?


----------



## Bester_Nick (29. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Schön das nun auch schon Richter das Meinungsbild manipulieren können.
> 
> In Heidenau gibt es ein Versammlungsverbot. Dieses wurde dank eines Gericht für dieses Willkommensfest ausser Kraft gesetzt.
> 
> ...



Moment. Das Landratsamt hatte ein Versammlungsverbot verhängt und dieses Verbot wurde durch das Verwaltungsgericht Dresden wieder aufgehoben. Das Landratsamt legte daraufhin Beschwerde beim Oberverwaltungsgericht gegen die Aufhebung des Versammlungsverbots ein. Danach einige man sich darauf, dass das Willkommesfest vor der Notunterkunft in einem früheren Baumarkt stattfindet und das Demonstrationsverbot bestehen bleibt. Ich denke, das ist rechtlich schon in Ordnung. 

Und Merkel wurde nicht nur als Volksverräterin bezeichnet, sondern auch als elende Schlam*e und als blöde Fot*e. Da wurde ganz klar eine Grenze überschritten. 

Video: Angela Merkel in Heidenau beleidigt - Deutschland | STERN.de

Du willst doch hier nicht etwa dafür plädieren, dass man diesen rechten Mob noch in Schutz nehmen sollte?


----------



## Kaaruzo (29. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Hier mal die neuesten "Bereicherungen" und "Einzelfälle" durch die ganzen "Fachkräfte" und "Flüchtlinge":

Betrunkener prÃ¼gelt 60-JÃ¤hrigen ins Krankenhaus: Dieser Mann wollte einer 14-JÃ¤hrigen helfen - Bild.de
Junge Frau entkommt sexuellem Übergriff in Jena - Jenaer Nachrichten
Landespolizeiinspektion Suhl - Pressebericht vom 25.08.2015
Asyl: Müssen lernbehinderte Schüler Flüchtlingen weichen? - DIE WELT
Berlin-Friedrichshain: Touristen stellen Taschendieb - und werden von 15 Leuten zusammengeschlagen - Polizei - Berlin - Tagesspiegel Mobil
http://www.baden-tv.com/18-jaehrige-schlaegt-vergewaltiger-in-die-flucht-51778/
http://www.presseportal.de/blaulicht/pm/43777/3102536
http://www.presseportal.de/blaulicht/pm/104234/3090585
http://www.presseportal.de/blaulicht/pm/4970/3098188
http://hessenschau.de/gesellschaft/...giessen,angriff-auf-fluechtlingszelt-100.html
http://www.polizeibericht-dresden.d...sden-streit-zwischen-asylsuchenden-eskalierte
http://www.polizeibericht-dresden.d...-auseinandersetzung-in-asylbewerberunterkunft
http://www.bild.de/regional/dresden...ghane-zeltstadt-attackiert-42047606.bild.html
http://www.heute.at/news/oesterreich/art23655,1190048
http://www.polizei.bayern.de/muenchen/news/presse/aktuell/index.html/225412
http://www.morgenweb.de/region/mann...massenschlagerei-unter-fluchtlingen-1.2366575
http://www.presseportal.de/blaulicht/pm/12415/3089479
http://www.derwesten.de/wp/staedte/...-rotlichtviertel-id10949719.html#plx863834812
http://www.presseportal.de/blaulicht/pm/110977/3088769
http://www.krone.at/Oesterreich/Pol...sicht_zerschnitten-Bei_Festnahme-Story-465673
http://www.focus.de/regional/baden-...an-polizisten-schwer-verletzt_id_4858891.html
http://www.schwaebische.de/region_a...-bei-der-Polizei-_arid,10277837_toid,290.html
http://www.bild.de/regional/hannover/raubueberfall/kiosk-raeuber-vor-gericht-42019808.bild.html
http://www.abendzeitung-muenchen.de...ner.d8c2e8d5-85dd-49c4-bdb0-021bf5402c79.html
http://www.krone.at/Steiermark/Asyl...ohlenen_Waren-Tatort_Seiersberg_-Story-464772


----------



## Bester_Nick (29. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Und jetzt such mal nach Meldungen, in denen Deutsche Fehltritte begehen.  Oder sind die Fehltritte von Deutschen okay und die von Ausländern  nicht?  

Sehe mal lieber die große Masse der Ausländer, die sich  hier anständig benimmt und das trotz der Tatsache, dass sie, insofern  sie Asylsuchende sind, eine lange strapaziöse Flucht hinter sich haben,  in diversen überfüllten Notunterkünften keine Privatsphäre haben,   bisweilen sogar noch unter freiem Himmel schlafen müssen und das in  völliger Unwissenheit darüber, wie lange diese Zustände anhalten werden und ob  sie überhaupt hier bleiben dürfen.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (29. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Und jetzt such mal nach Meldungen, in denen Deutsche Fehltritte begehen.  Oder sind die Fehltritte von Deutschen okay und die von Ausländern  nicht?
> .


Und weil nicht die Mehrheit der Ausländer kriminell sind, sollen wir auch die Kriminellen tolerieren oder was ?
Kriminelle Deutsche kann man nun  mal nicht abschieben, Ausländer eben schon !


----------



## Bester_Nick (29. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ich habe zuerst eine Frage gestellt. 

Und ich finde schade, dass man kriminelle Deutsche nicht abschieben kann. Die will ich nämlich genauso wenig hier haben wie kriminelle Ausländer.  Leider funktioniert die Welt nicht immer so, wie man das gerne hätte.


----------



## Kaaruzo (29. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Und jetzt such mal nach Meldungen, in denen Deutsche Fehltritte begehen.  Oder sind die Fehltritte von Deutschen okay und die von Ausländern  nicht?



Hab ich das irgendwo behauptet? Deutsche die Straftaten begehen gehören bestraft. Ganz klar. Aber Ausländer die Straftaten begehen, gehören nach Verbüßung der Strafe sofort abgeschoben und mit lebenslangen Einreiseverbot belegt.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Sehe mal lieber die große Masse der Ausländer, die sich  hier anständig benimmt und das trotz der Tatsache, dass sie, insofern  sie Asylsuchende sind, eine lange strapaziöse Flucht hinter sich haben,  in diversen überfüllten Notunterkünften keine Privatsphäre haben,   bisweilen sogar noch unter freiem Himmel schlafen müssen und das in  völliger Unwissenheit darüber, wie lange diese Zustände anhalten werden und ob  sie überhaupt hier bleiben dürfen.



Ja die sollen doch erstmal froh sein, dass sie sicher sind. Wie kommen die überhaupt auf kriminelle Gedanken? Ich dachte, dass sind alles traumatiserte Leute die vor Krieg und Verwüstung geflüchtet sind.

Komischweise, als meine Großmutter 1945 aus Ostpreußen vertrieben wurde, mitten im schlimmsten Krieg der Menschheitsgeschichte, und als die Infrastruktur und die Gebäude Deutschlands stark beschädigt bzw. zerstört waren, es an Lebensmittel und sanitären Einrichtungen und Medizin mangelte, waren die Zustände unter den Vertriebenen, nicht so extrem. Das gibt einem schon zu denken.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Ich habe zuerst eine Frage gestellt.
> 
> Und ich finde schade, dass man kriminelle Deutsche nicht abschieben kann. Die will ich nämlich genauso wenig hier haben wie kriminelle Ausländer.  Leider funktioniert die Welt nicht immer so, wie man das gerne hätte.



Mit kriminellen Leute des eigenen Volkes muss man leben. Mit ausländischen Kriminellen nicht.


----------



## Bester_Nick (29. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Du weißt doch gar nicht genau, wie extrem die Zustände unter den Vertriebenen damals waren. Und was meinst du mit kriminelle Gedanken? Das sind ja meist keine "organisierten" Verbrechen, sondern Affekthandlungen weil die Nerven aus genannten Gründen blank liegen.


----------



## DarkScorpion (29. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Und jetzt such mal nach Meldungen, in denen Deutsche Fehltritte begehen.  Oder sind die Fehltritte von Deutschen okay und die von Ausländern  nicht?



Ausländer sind Gäste in unserem Land. Und als Gast habe ich mich zu benehmen. 

Stell dir mal vor du lädst mich zu dir nach Hause ein. Ich zerstöre deine Wohnung, vergewaltige deine Frau/Freundin. 

Ich brauch kein Prophet sein um zu wissen, dass du mich rausschmeisst. 
Aber Ausländer dürfen das natürlich.


----------



## Ruptet (29. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ihre Nerven liegen blank, sie dürfen das


----------



## Bester_Nick (29. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Wer sagt denn, dass Ausländer das dürfen? Gegen die wird strafrechtlich ermittelt genauso wie gegen Deutsche.


----------



## DarkScorpion (29. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Das die Nerven blank liegen, mag eine Erklärung sein, sollte jedoch nie eine Entschuldigung sein.

Aber ich bin der Meinung, daß eine schlimme Kindheit bei deutschen Straftätern auch nur eine Erklärung sein darf. Da mache ich keinen Unterschied


----------



## der-sack88 (29. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Wenn man die rechten Terrorakte als Einzelfälle runterspielt (von denen es allein in diesem Jahr schon 500 gab... alles Einzelfälle natürlich) und gleichzeitig mit einzelnen Fällen beweisen will, dass alle Muslime vom Teufel besessen sind, zeigt das höchstens Doppelmoral.
Wenn die Presse etwas schreibt, was den Nazis nicht passt, schreit man Lügenpresse, wenn Blätter wie Bild oder Kronenzeitung was schreiben, was den Rechten passt, wird dieselbe Lügenpresse als Quelle herangezogen. Wo gerade in dieser Thematik seitens Bild gelogen und gehetzt wird wie sonst nirgends (dazu gibts ja genug Beispiele... 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7 habe ich jetzt nach 2 Minuten gefunden). Auf dieser Ebene ist es verdammt schwer zu diskutieren, wenn man alles immer so dreht, dass es in sein verqueres Weltbild passt.
Ich habe mich jetzt auch nicht durch jeden der Artikel gelesen (auf bild.de, Krone und andere Hetzblätter klicke ich z.B. aus Prinzip nicht, die kriegen keinen Cent von mir), aber es handelt sich dabei doch nur zum Teil um Zwischenfälle bei Flüchtlingen, und um die gehts hier. Da zitiere ich mal einen entscheidenden Satz bei der Hessenschau: "In einer überfüllten Flüchtlingsunterkunft..."
Wir stecken Flüchtlinge, die Krieg und Hunger hinter sich haben, in viel zu enge Unterkünfte, und wundern uns dann, dass es bei traumatisierten quasi Gefangenen in beengten Lagern Zwischenfälle gibt?

Wie auch immer. Die Diskussionskultur ist hier teilweise wirklich übel, da werden einem ständig die Worte im Mund verdreht und wenn sich auf Bild usw. berufen wird ist es eigentlich schon zu spät, dann kann man eine vernünftige Diskussion knicken.
Ich denke ich bin dann hier raus, auf die offensichtlich unverbesserliche, Argumente vollkommen ignorierende rechte Stimmungsmache habe ich so langsam keine Lust mehr.



edit:



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Und weil nicht die Mehrheit der Ausländer kriminell sind, sollen wir auch die Kriminellen tolerieren oder was ?
> Kriminelle Deutsche kann man nun mal nicht abschieben, Ausländer eben schon !



Die Mehrheit der Ausländer sind kriminell? Auch du meine Güte. Da muss man sich nicht wundern, wenn die Heime brennen. Das ist einfach statistisch gesehen dermaßener Blödsinn, dass man da bei der Art und Weise der Stimmungsmache schon das kalte Kotzen bekommt.
Allein weil in der Statistik auf deutschem Boden begangene Straftaten angegeben werden, und nicht von in Deutschland Lebenden begangene. Der Schweizer, der geblitzt wird, zählt da genau so rein wie der Niederländer, bei dem Gras entdeckt wird.
Weiteres dazu kann man hier, hier und hier nachlesen.

edit2:Entschuldigung, mein Fehler, hab mich verlesen. Ist noch früh am Tag. 
Musste trotzdem mal geschrieben werden.


----------



## Ruptet (29. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Es darf bei keiner Straftat eine Entschuldigung geben, jeder soll nach hier geltendem Recht bestraft werden, der Ausländer wird danach halt abgeschoben.

Jeder Staat hat genügend Probleme mit "seinem" Kriminellen Anteil der Bevölkerung. Das letzte, was wir brauchen, sind noch zusätzliche aus dem Ausland.

@Sack ; was sollen wir den tun ? Gesetzlich regeln, dass jeder, der ein theoretisch freies Zimmer in seiner Wohnung hat, einen Flüchtling aufzunehmen hat ? Natürlich müssen sie zuerst "zusammengepfercht" werden bis die Anträge durch sind.


----------



## DarkScorpion (29. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ich für meinen Teil hoffe, das die Deutschen die jetzt auf die Strasse gehen um gegen die ganze Flüchtlingsflut demonstriert, dies nicht bei der nächsten Bundestagswahl vergisst. 

Denn das ist wohl die einzige Sprache die die Politiker verstehen. Wenn sie auf einmal keine fetten Diäten bekommen. Den meisten Politikern ist das deutsche Volk doch vollkommen egal. 
Wenn die deutsche Wirtschaft ruft, daß man billige Arbeiter, Entschuldigung meinte natürlich Fachkräfte, braucht, dann entscheidet wohl der Geldbeutel


----------



## Icedaft (29. August 2015)

*Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Es geht gar nicht um Flüchtlinge und in dem Zusammenhang um den Islam/Moslems. Es geht einigen hier wohl mehr darum, das sie ihre Sandkastenwelt und Förmchen und Schippchen nicht teilen wollen weil sie in ihrer Kindheit ihrer Meinung nach wohl zu kurz gekommen sind. Jungs, es gibt eine Welt außerhalb des Sandkastens und da sind nicht alle Nachbarskinder ausnahmslos böse....


----------



## Bester_Nick (29. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

*der-sack88* 

Er hat geschrieben, dass die Mehrheit der Ausländer nicht kriminell ist. Ansonsten muss ich dir aber in weiten Teilen zustimmen. Leider.


----------



## Verminaard (29. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Und jetzt such mal nach Meldungen, in denen Deutsche Fehltritte begehen.  Oder sind die Fehltritte von Deutschen okay und die von Ausländern  nicht?
> 
> Sehe mal lieber die große Masse der Ausländer, die sich  hier anständig benimmt und das trotz der Tatsache, dass sie, insofern  sie Asylsuchende sind, eine lange strapaziöse Flucht hinter sich haben,  in diversen überfüllten Notunterkünften keine Privatsphäre haben,   bisweilen sogar noch unter freiem Himmel schlafen müssen und das in  völliger Unwissenheit darüber, wie lange diese Zustände anhalten werden und ob  sie überhaupt hier bleiben dürfen.



Rechtfertigen Straftaten von Deutschen begangen jetzt Straftaten von Zuwanderern/Fluechtlingen/Asylsuchenden?
Es heißt doch immer das es sowieso wenig Auslaender/Zuwanderer/Fluechtlinge/Asylsuchende in Deutschland gibt.
Wenn es so wenig sind, duerfte man ja gar nichts von irgendwelchen Straftaten lesen, wuerde man Straftaten Deutscher gemessen an der uebermaechtigen deutschen Bevoelkerung messen.

Irgendwas stimmt also nicht. Entweder sind es gar nicht so wenig Nichtdeutsche in Deutschland wie man immer wieder versucht zu erklaeren, oder diese Bevoelkerungsgruppe begeht prozentuell an ihrer Masse gesehen sehr viel mehr Straftaten.
Such dir was aus.


Das muesste sich doch rumgesprochen haben, das es nicht so einfach ist in den (West)Europaeischen Laendern Fuß zu fassen.
Wenn man viel Geld fuer Schlepper ausgibt, gepaart mit der Erkentniss das es eben nicht sicher ist das man Asyl bekommt und bleiben darf, darf man sich nicht wundern. 
Erklaert mir jetzt nicht, das sich das nicht bis in die Fluechtlingslaender rumgesprochen hat. Kontakt dorthin haben zumindest Einige der Fluechtlinge.
Wurde oft genug gezeigt das eben nicht nur Arme Leute fliehen, sondern durchaus Personen die einen gewissen Wohlstand hatten, dadurch auch sachen wie Mobiltelefone haben um mit ihren Leuten in Kontakt zu bleiben.
Natuerlich werden die von den "Zustaenden" hier erzaehlen, aber anscheinend sind die noch immer besser, als in den Fluechtlingslaendern.

Also bitte hoert auf mit den armen Fluechtlingen die in Deutschland/Oesterreich unter menschenunwuerdigen Verhaeltnissen leben muessen und traumatisiert sind blablabla.


----------



## der-sack88 (29. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Ruptet schrieb:


> @Sack ; was sollen wir den tun ? Gesetzlich regeln, dass jeder, der ein theoretisch freies Zimmer in seiner Wohnung hat, einen Flüchtling aufzunehmen hat ? Natürlich müssen sie zuerst "zusammengepfercht" werden bis die Anträge durch sind.



Es gibt doch noch Stufen zwischen allen ein Zimmer geben und 50 Leute in einem 20-Mann-Zelt unterbringen. Das man natürlich zwangsläufig alles schwarz-weiß sehen muss ist klar. Ich rede trotzdem davon, dass man in so ein Zelt einfach mal nur 20 Leute steckt. Und dann eben noch ein neues daneben stellt. Mehr brauchts fürs erste auch nicht.


----------



## Kaaruzo (29. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Wenn man die rechten Terrorakte als Einzelfälle runterspielt (von denen es allein in diesem Jahr schon 500 gab... alles Einzelfälle natürlich) und gleichzeitig mit einzelnen Fällen beweisen will, dass alle Muslime vom Teufel besessen sind, zeigt das höchstens Doppelmoral.



Oh jetzt sind Fälle von Brandstiftung schon "Terrorakte".

Na dann bin ich ja mal gespannt, wann gegen die ganzen linken "Terroristen" vorgegangen wird. 



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Wenn die Presse etwas schreibt, was den Nazis nicht passt, schreit man Lügenpresse, wenn Blätter wie Bild oder Kronenzeitung was schreiben, was den Rechten passt, wird dieselbe Lügenpresse als Quelle herangezogen.



Wo habe ich Lügenpresse gesagt? Außerdem seit wann bin ich bitte ein Nazi? Das hätte ich doch gerne mal erklärt.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Wo gerade in dieser Thematik seitens Bild gelogen und gehetzt wird wie sonst nirgends (dazu gibts ja genug Beispiele... 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7 habe ich jetzt nach 2 Minuten gefunden).



Also sind die Fällte von kriminellen Asylbewerber und Ausländer alles Lügen, ja? Gut zu wissen. In der Welt der selbsthassenden Linken können eben nur Deutschen kriminell sein.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Auf dieser Ebene ist es verdammt schwer zu diskutieren, wenn man alles immer so dreht, dass es in sein verqueres Weltbild passt.



Sagte der User, der andere Diskussionsteilnehmer als Nazis diffamiert. 


der-sack88 schrieb:


> Ich habe mich jetzt auch nicht durch jeden der Artikel gelesen (auf bild.de, Krone und andere Hetzblätter klicke ich z.B. aus Prinzip nicht, die kriegen keinen Cent von mir), aber es handelt sich dabei doch nur zum Teil um Zwischenfälle bei Flüchtlingen, und um die gehts hier.



Anderen vorwerfen, sie würden Wörter wie Lügenpresse benutzen aber selbst das Wort Hetzblätter benutzen. Doppelmoral ich hör dich trapsen.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Da zitiere ich mal einen entscheidenden Satz bei der Hessenschau: "In einer überfüllten Flüchtlingsunterkunft..."
> Wir stecken Flüchtlinge, die Krieg und Hunger hinter sich haben, in viel zu enge Unterkünfte, und wundern uns dann, dass es bei traumatisierten quasi Gefangenen in beengten Lagern Zwischenfälle gibt?



Komisch, meine Großmutter und ihre Familie musste sich nach ihrer Vertreibung aus Ostpreußen auch den Platz mit vielen anderen Familien teilen, einfach weil es keinen Platz gab nach dem Krieg. Trotzdem haben die sich anständig benommen. 

Und das waren 12-14 Mio.Vertriebene. 



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Wie auch immer. Die Diskussionskultur ist hier teilweise wirklich übel, da werden einem ständig die Worte im Mund verdreht und wenn sich auf Bild usw. berufen wird ist es eigentlich schon zu spät, dann kann man eine vernünftige Diskussion knicken.



Richtig, weil nur der User "der-sack88" (übrigens warum benutzt du die Zahl 88?  ) bestimmen darf, welche Quellen genehm sind und welche nicht.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Ich denke ich bin dann hier raus, auf die offensichtlich unverbesserliche, Argumente vollkommen ignorierende rechte Stimmungsmache habe ich so langsam keine Lust mehr.



Auf deutsch, du bringst selbst keine Quellen für deine unbelegten Behauptungen, diffamierst aber kräftig die, die Quellen liefern.

Danke auf diese Art Diskussionsteilnehmer kann ich gerne verzichten.


----------



## Threshold (29. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Komisch, meine Großmutter und ihre Familie musste sich nach ihrer Vertreibung aus Ostpreußen auch den Platz mit vielen anderen Familien teilen, einfach weil es keinen Platz gab nach dem Krieg. Trotzdem haben die sich anständig benommen.



Bei dir sieht das immer so aus, als wenn alle Flüchtlinge kriminell sind, sich nicht benehmen können und nur Ärger verursachen.
Sehr schade. 
Einzelfälle wirst du leider immer haben.
Genauso wie du immer ein paar Spinner hast, die nur deswegen zu einem Fußballspiel gehen, um Streit zu suchen und sich zu prügeln.


----------



## Kaaruzo (29. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Threshold schrieb:


> Bei dir sieht das immer so aus, als wenn alle Flüchtlinge kriminell sind, sich nicht benehmen können und nur Ärger verursachen.
> Sehr schade.
> Einzelfälle wirst du leider immer haben.
> Genauso wie du immer ein paar Spinner hast, die nur deswegen zu einem Fußballspiel gehen, um Streit zu suchen und sich zu prügeln.



Klar sind das nicht alle. Aber zu tun, als wären alle eine Bereicherung und würden alle zurecht "Flüchtlinge" sein, ist genauso ein Schwarz-Weiß Denken.

Die Hälfte der zu uns kommenden Ayslbewerber kommen vom Balkan. Davon hat ca. 1% einen tatsächlichen Asylanspruch. Und von den Ayslbewerbern, die nicht vom Balkan kommen, gibt es auch noch genug, die keinen Anspruch haben.

Also kann man doch festhalten, dass ein nicht unerheblicher Teil der Asylbewerber, wieder zurück muss.


----------



## Verminaard (29. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Außerdem seit wann bin ich bitte ein Nazi? Das hätte ich doch gerne mal erklärt.



Seit dem du an dieser Diskussion angefangen hast teilzunehmen.
Wer ein Nazi ist und wer nicht, definieren sowieso User hier, die sich moralisch ueberlegen fuehlen, und absolut keine andere Meinung zulassen, als ihre eigene.
Ich wurde auch als Nazi abgestempelt, weil ich mich erdreistet habe, keine renomierte, bei den Linken anerkannten Quelle anzugeben, bzw die anderen Quellen dadurch total belanglos wurden.


----------



## Icedaft (29. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Da spricht auch niemand dagegen.


----------



## der-sack88 (29. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Oh jetzt sind Fälle von Brandstiftung schon "Terrorakte".




Natürlich sind sie das. Die Brandstiftung der RAF damals war doch auch Terror.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Na dann bin ich ja mal gespannt, wann gegen die ganzen linken "Terroristen" vorgegangen wird.




Da lässt sich der Staat nicht lumpen. Bei linken Demonstrationen werden, auch wenn sie friedlich sind, Wasserwerfer, Schlagstöcke usw. eingesetzt. Der Bundesverfassungsschutz überwacht verfassungswidrig harmlose linke Studenten und Politiker. Und zur Not versucht man Unschuldige in den Knast zu stecken, hauptsache die Bösen linken bekommen eins auf den Deckel (->Pfarrer König.)




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wo habe ich Lügenpresse gesagt? Außerdem seit wann bin ich bitte ein Nazi? Das hätte ich doch gerne mal erklärt.




Du bist ja kein Nazi. Wieso fühlst du dich angesprochen? Meinte natürlich das dunkelbraune Pack, dass bei den Pegidisten mitspazierengegangen ist. Betrifft dich also nicht. War eher so allgemein gehalten.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Also sind die Fällte von kriminellen Asylbewerber und Ausländer alles Lügen, ja? Gut zu wissen. In der Welt der selbsthassenden Linken können eben nur Deutschen kriminell sein.




Wieder mal die Worte im Mund verdreht. Bild und andere Boulevardmedien lügen, wenns um Asylbewerber und Ausländer geht. Mehr nicht. Da werden aus Angst vor Straftaten gegen Asylbewerber gerne mal Angst vor Asylbewerber. Siehe von mir verlinkte Artikel.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Sagte der User, der andere Diskussionsteilnehmer als Nazis diffamiert.




Hast du dich also doch angesprochen gefühlt?




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Anderen vorwerfen, sie würden Wörter wie Lügenpresse benutzen aber selbst das Wort Hetzblätter benutzen. Doppelmoral ich hör dich trapsen.




Wenn auf Kosten von Minderheiten gelogen wird, um niedere Triebe von anderen Minderheiten zu befriedigen, ist das doch Hetze?




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Komisch, meine Großmutter und ihre Familie musste sich nach ihrer Vertreibung aus Ostpreußen auch den Platz mit vielen anderen Familien teilen, einfach weil es keinen Platz gab nach dem Krieg. Trotzdem haben die sich anständig benommen.
> 
> Und das waren 12-14 Mio.Vertriebene.




Ein vom Krieg gezeichnetes Land mit zerstörten Städten mit dem aktuell wirtschaftlich gut dastehenden Deutschland zu vergleichen... großes Kino.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Richtig, weil nur der User "der-sack88" (übrigens warum benutzt du die Zahl 88?  ) bestimmen darf, welche Quellen genehm sind und welche nicht.




Hast du in der Schule nicht gelernt, dass es unterschiedlich gute Quellen gibt? Wenn du dort mit der Bild argumentiert wärst du sicher nicht über 5 Punkte hinaus gekommen.
Und die 88 hat natürlich etwas mit meinem Geburtsdatum zu tun. An die "eigentliche" Bedeutung habe ich damals gar nicht gedacht, muss ich gestehen. Ich denke nicht bei jeder Gelegenheit an Hitler.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Auf deutsch, du bringst selbst keine Quellen für deine unbelegten Behauptungen, diffamierst aber kräftig die, die Quellen liefern.
> 
> Danke auf diese Art Diskussionsteilnehmer kann ich gerne verzichten.




Höö, ich habe doch Quellen gebracht, die zeigen, dass die Bild lügt? Und die Behauptungen sind durchaus Belegbar, weil in vielen Fällen die Bild oft das Gegenteil von der ursprünglichen Quelle schreibt und sich oft genug im Nachhinein mit einer Gegendarstellung verbessern muss.


----------



## Kaaruzo (29. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Natürlich sind sie das. Die Brandstiftung der RAF damals war doch auch Terror.



https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaufh...olglose_Revision_gegen_die_Urteile_und_Flucht

Urteile von Sachbeschädigung bis schwere Brandstiftung. Aber keine Verurteilung wegen Mitgliedschaft in einer terroristischen Vereinigung.

Ergo nur Brandstiftung. 



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Da lässt sich der Staat nicht lumpen. Bei linken Demonstrationen werden, auch wenn sie friedlich sind, Wasserwerfer, Schlagstöcke usw. eingesetzt. Der Bundesverfassungsschutz überwacht verfassungswidrig harmlose linke Studenten und Politiker. Und zur Not versucht man Unschuldige in den Knast zu stecken, hauptsache die Bösen linken bekommen eins auf den Deckel (->Pfarrer König.)



Komisch, hier in Hamburg gibt es ein Gebäude, dass seit 25 (fast 26) Jahren rechtswidrig besetzt wird. Wie lange das wohl gedauert hätte, wenn Nazis das Gebäude besetzt hätten?

Darüber hinaus haben wir hier jedes Jahr auch den 1. Mai und das Schanzenfest. Da kann ich aus erster Hand die friedlichen Demonstrationen sehen.

Wo ist da der Rechtsstaat?



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Du bist ja kein Nazi. Wieso fühlst du dich angesprochen? Meinte natürlich das dunkelbraune Pack, dass bei den Pegidisten mitspazierengegangen ist. Betrifft dich also nicht. War eher so allgemein gehalten.



Weil du das hier geschrieben hast :



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Wenn die Presse etwas schreibt, was den Nazis nicht passt, schreit man Lügenpresse, wenn Blätter wie Bild oder Kronenzeitung was schreiben, was den Rechten passt, wird dieselbe Lügenpresse als Quelle herangezogen



Ich habe diese Zeitungen als Quellen genannt, also ja, ich fühle mich deshalb von dir diffamiert.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Wieder mal die Worte im Mund verdreht. Bild und andere Boulevardmedien lügen, wenns um Asylbewerber und Ausländer geht. Mehr nicht. Da werden aus Angst vor Straftaten gegen Asylbewerber gerne mal Angst vor Asylbewerber. Siehe von mir verlinkte Artikel.



Und sie lügen immer, ja? Das ist doch genauso polemisch, was du behauptest. Als wären Geschichten über kriminelle Asylbewerber und Ausländer alles Lügen.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Hast du dich also doch angesprochen gefühlt?



Siehe zwei Absätze zuvor. Ja tue ich. Da ich die von dir genannten Zeitungen als Quellen benutzt habe.

Deutschland 2015. Man ist bereits Nazis, weil man Bild als Quelle nutzt.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Wenn auf Kosten von Minderheiten gelogen wird, um niedere Triebe von anderen Minderheiten zu befriedigen, ist das doch Hetze?



Schon wieder. Als würden alle Zeitungen, wenn es um kriminelle Ausländer und Asylbewerber geht, ständig lügen.

Und dann mir vorwerfen, ich würde verallgemeinern.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Ein vom Krieg gezeichnetes Land mit zerstörten Städten mit dem aktuell wirtschaftlich gut dastehenden Deutschland zu vergleichen... großes Kino.



Jop ist es. Wenn du mal nachdenken würdest (was ich dir dringend empfehlen würde), wüsstest du, dass es mir darum ging, dass 1945 die Ausgangslage wesentlich schlimmer war, als heute.

Und trotzdem haben sich 12-14 Mio. Vertriebene besser benommen, als die heutigen Ayslbewerber. 



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Hast du in der Schule nicht gelernt, dass es unterschiedlich gute Quellen gibt? Wenn du dort mit der Bild argumentiert wärst du sicher nicht über 5 Punkte hinaus gekommen.



Bild übernimmt seine Meldungen auch zum größten Teil von der DPA. Sie schreiben nur reißerisch.

Aber Bild per se als Quelle auszuschließen, weil es einem nicht passt, ist halt engstirnig.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Und die 88 hat natürlich etwas mit meinem Geburtsdatum zu tun. An die "eigentliche" Bedeutung habe ich damals gar nicht gedacht, muss ich gestehen. Ich denke nicht bei jeder Gelegenheit an Hitler.



Was meinst du, wofür der Smiley war? Klar ist mir das bewusst, ich wollte nur mal auch auf dem linken Niveau argumentieren.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Höö, ich habe doch Quellen gebracht, die zeigen, dass die Bild lügt? Und die Behauptungen sind durchaus Belegbar, weil in vielen Fällen die Bild oft das Gegenteil von der ursprünglichen Quelle schreibt und sich oft genug im Nachhinein mit einer Gegendarstellung verbessern muss.



1. Ich habe ja nicht nur die Bild als Quelle genannt. Es waren 3 Bildquellen von 25 Quellen insgesamt.

12% meiner Quellen waren Bild. Also waren es 88% nicht (schon wieder die 88, langsam wirds verrückt ) 

2. Die Bild lügt aber nicht ununterbrochen, die ganze Zeit. Und das ist was du ja hier behauptest.


----------



## CmdCobra (29. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Der Brandanschlag im Salzhemmendorf war mehrfacher Mordversuch. Es ist bekannt, dass sich dort
bis zu 30ig Personen aufhalten auch und gerade Nachts. Wer als einen Molotowcocktail in ein Haus
wirft nimmt Tote in Kauf. Hätte die Familie ein Raum weiter geschlafen, wäre es Mord oder wäre der
Cocktail durch ein anders Fenster geflogen. Zum Glück war es nur Brandstiftung bzw. versuchter Mord

https://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/nied...schlag-auf-Asylbewerber,brandanschlag218.html

Definition von Terror: 



ist nicht staatlich legitimiert oder im Besitz der Macht;
ist politisch, ideologisch oder religiös motiviert und hat – wie auch immer definierte
längerfristige Ziele; operiert in der Illegalität als klandestine Organisation oder Zusammenschluss loser Zellen;
ist oftmals, aber nicht zwangsläufig,  hierarchisch geordnet, fast immer jedoch gibt es funktionale  Gliederungen für spezifische Aufgaben, wie z. B. die Vorbereitung von  Anschlägen;
wendet als primäres Mittel physische Gewalt an, auch wenn psychische Wirkungen intendiert sind;
will Angst und Schrecken verbreiten, auf  gesellschaftliche Verhältnisse aufmerksam machen, Meinungen und  Handlungen beeinflussen oder zu Umstürzen und Volksaufständen beitragen,  aber niemals längerfristig ein großes Territorium im militärischen  Sinne mit eigenen Leuten besetzen;
hat immer einen von ihr selbst definierten Feind;
zielt bei ihren Aktionen nicht nur auf den Feind, sondern der Tod Unbeteiligter wird geplant oder billigend in Kauf genommen;
bedient sich sowohl der "Propaganda der  Tat" als auch der "Propaganda des Worts" und bekennt sich zu ihren  gewaltsamen Aktionen (Geiselnahmen, Bombendrohungen Attentaten,  Flugzeugentführungen, Morden);
plant spektakuläre Aktionen, sie sollen  eine massenmediale Wirkung erzielen, die breite Öffentlichkeit erreichen  und einen langfristigen psychologischen Effekt herbeiführen;
verfügt über eine Logistik sowie Finanzierungsquellen;

Die Definition von Terrorismus | bpb

... und dann ist das kein Terror? Auch wenn ich mit meiner Meinung eher links bin, distanziere ich mich von dem Vorgehen der RAF und
heiße Gewalt gegen Andere für vollkommen falsch.


----------



## Verminaard (29. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



CmdCobra schrieb:


> Wer als einen Molotowcocktail in ein Haus
> wirft nimmt Tote in Kauf.



Und manch einer in Deutschland wird sogar Aussenminister, egal ob er sowas in seiner Vergangenheit getan hat.
Hatte nur das richtige Ziel und die richtige Partei spaeter.


----------



## CmdCobra (29. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Willst du jetzt Steine schmeißen (was ich nicht gut heiße, weil es den Spielraum des politischen Widerstandes verlässt und "Spielregeln" verletzt) 
und Häuser besetzen mit Molotows in bewohnte Häuser wo Menschen drinn schlafen gleich setzen??? Auch wenn die Linke oder die Antifa Molotows
auf die Polizei schmeißt ist es versuchter Mord ...


----------



## Verminaard (29. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ich habe nichts von Steineschmeissen geschrieben.


----------



## CmdCobra (29. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Kannst du mal konkreter werden? Das Joschka Fischer direkt an einem Brandanschlag beteiligt war
ist bis heute nicht zweifelsfrei bewiesen, oder`?


----------



## Two-Face (29. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Hallo, wir haben einen Finanzminister, der schon mal Geld nach Liechtenstein geschafft und illegale Parteispenden angenommen hat und einen bayerischen Ministerpräsidenten, welcher als CSU-Politiker ein außereheliches Kind gezeugt hat.

Die manchen haben einfach die richtigen Leute auf ihrer Seite und sind in der richtigen Partei, deren Wähler das einfach nicht interessiert. Aber wenn ein Kanzlerkandidat der Opposition durch Vorträge gut und legal kassiert, ist das natürlich moralisch verwerflich, sowas kann ja nicht sein.


----------



## Bester_Nick (29. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Wir hatten bis 2005 in Bayern auch einen Verkehrsminister (Otto Wiesheu), der 10 Jahre bevor er das Amt antrat auf der Autobahn mit 1,7 Promille einen Verkehrsunfall verursachte, bei dem ein Mensch getötet und ein anderer schwer verletzt wurde. Ist schon kurios. Aber hat nicht so wirklich was mit dem Thema zu tun oder?  

Edit:

Hier ein  netter Artikel:

Flüchtlings-Drama: Europa trägt Mitschuld - Kommentar - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Kaaruzo (29. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Wir hatten bis 2005 in Bayern auch einen Verkehrsminister (Otto Wiesheu), der 10 Jahre bevor er das Amt antrat auf der Autobahn mit 1,7 Promille einen Verkehrsunfall verursachte, bei dem ein Mensch getötet und ein anderer schwer verletzt wurde. Ist schon kurios. Aber hat nicht so wirklich was mit dem Thema zu tun oder?
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...



Vorallem mal wieder ein Artikel voller Selbsthass. An was tragen wir eigentlich noch alles "Mitschuld"?

Wenn der Journalist sich so schüldig fühlt, kann er doch auswandern und den Leute vor Ort helfen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (29. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Das hat weniger mit Selbsthass als mehr mit globaler Verantwortung zu tun.


----------



## Kaaruzo (29. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Das hat weniger mit Selbsthass als mehr mit globaler Verantwortung zu tun.



Globale Verantwortung? Also doch das Sozialamt für die Welt.

Die afrikanischen Länder sind seit ca. 50-70 Jahren unabhängig. Wir wäre es mal mit ein bisschen Eigenverantwortung? Oder ist das zuviel verlangt?


----------



## Sparanus (29. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

So unvernünftig klingt der Artikel doch auch nicht, es ist halt der Kapitalismus. 
Das ganze muss besser verteilt werden, denn ich wette mein Smartphone würde auch noch 600 kosten, wenn man anderen Leuten in der Produktionskette etwas mehr geben würde.


----------



## Leob12 (29. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Gripschi schrieb:


> 1. Hab nie gesagt das es 100% stimmt.
> 2. Wenn du mir richtige Quellen nennst!
> 3. In einigen Jahren ist bewusst so formuliert! Da Niemand zu 1000% wriß wie stark der Strom noch wird.
> 4. Du regst dich doch als erster meist auf wenn man irwas gegen Flüchtlinge sagt!
> ...


1.) Stimmt, ob es aber nun zu 20% oder zu 85% stimmt ist aber auch ein Unterschied. 
2.) Wieso? Nur weil du nicht willst und man dir sagt dass man vielleicht selbst etwas recherchieren kann? Außerdem kenne ich deinen Ort nichtmal, wird also schwer eine Quelle zu finden, Scherzkeks.
3.) Niemand weiß auch ob sich die EU nicht noch auf eine gerechtere Verteilung einigt. Aber natürlich zuerst mal sagen "wir haben keinen Platz mehr". 
4.)Ich rege mich nicht auf, ich hab das nur angemerkt. Außerdem gehen mir irgendwelche Verallgemeinerungen oder Vorurteile auf die Nerven, oder Spekulationen die nur dazu da sind, um die jeweiligen "Geisteshaltung" zu untermauern oder zu rechtfertigen. Das betrifft jetzt nicht explizit dich, nicht dass du das falsch verstehst. 
5.) Dann steh dazu, mir egal. Ich fühl mich nicht gleich auf den Schlipps getreten, dazu hab ich schon genug Diskussion im WWW geführt. 

Beschneide ich denn irgendwelche Meinungen? Wäre mir neu, kannst mich natürlich vom Gegenteil überzeugen 



na DIE Glaskugel ! schrieb:


> Ich muss mich nicht wehren du siehst nur nicht das nur Durch eher illegales es zu schaffen ist an die gennanten Geldsummen heranzukommen !file:///C:\Users\MARCON~1\AppData\Local\Temp\msohtmlclip1\01\clip_image001.gif
> Differenziert? Du scheinst ja echt Neutral zu sein file:///C:\Users\MARCON~1\AppData\Local\Temp\msohtmlclip1\01\clip_image002.gif.


Was hat denn deine sinnloser Satz nun gebracht? Willst mich vermutlich als wahnsinnigen Islam-Liebhaber hinstellen, weil du sonst nichts zu bieten hast. Formuliere mal lieber einen geraden Satz. 



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Schön das nun auch schon Richter das Meinungsbild manipulieren können.
> In Heidenau gibt es ein Versammlungsverbot. Dieses wurde dank eines Gericht für dieses Willkommensfest ausser Kraft gesetzt.
> Also entweder ganz oder garnicht.
> So wird nur versucht unbequeme Stimmen zu unterdrücken.
> Das beste Beispiel ist doch das gegen jemanden ermittelt wird die die Mutti beim Besuch in Heidenau als Volksveräterin bezeichnet hat.


Ganz ehrlich? Nazis muss man nicht demonstrieren lasse, genauso wie ich nicht dafür bin linksextreme Deppen unbedingt demonstrieren lassen zu müssen. Splitt9999 hat aber schon erklärt wieso es so gekommen ist.
Allerdings Rechtsradikale als "unbequeme Stimmen" zu bezeichnen ist schon sehr verharmlosend, meinst du nicht?



Ruptet schrieb:


> Wenn man von Meinungsfreiheit spricht, aber speziell bei der Flüchtlingsfrage nur eine einzige akzeptiert wird file:///C:\Users\MARCON~1\AppData\Local\Temp\msohtmlclip1\01\clip_image003.gif


 
Kritische Stimmen sind doch erlaubt, oder nicht? Allerdings kann man jenen Deppen, die nur hirnlos "das Boot ist voll" herumposaunen ruhig sagen wie dämlich das ist. Das hat nichts mit Meinungsfreiheit zu tun.
Genauso hat es nichts mit beschnittener Meinungsfreiheit zu tun wenn irgendwelche FB-Posts wie "Die Flüchtlinge vergasen" zur Anzeige gebracht werden. 



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Ausländer sind Gäste in unserem Land. Und als Gast habe ich mich zu benehmen.
> 
> Stell dir mal vor du lädst mich zu dir nach Hause ein. Ich zerstöre deine Wohnung, vergewaltige deine Frau/Freundin.
> 
> ...


 
Was soll immer dieser Vergewaltiger-Vergleich? 
Du würdest angezeigt werden und deine Strafe würdest du absitzen müssen. Dasselbe passiert bei straffälligen Asylbewerbern/berechtigten doch auch, oder gibts dazu Fälle in denen die bösen Flüchtlinge mit Samthandschuhen angefasst werden?



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil hoffe, das die Deutschen die jetzt auf die Strasse gehen um gegen die ganze Flüchtlingsflut demonstriert, dies nicht bei der nächsten Bundestagswahl vergisst.
> 
> Denn das ist wohl die einzige Sprache die die Politiker verstehen. Wenn sie auf einmal keine fetten Diäten bekommen. Den meisten Politikern ist das deutsche Volk doch vollkommen egal.
> Wenn die deutsche Wirtschaft ruft, daß man billige Arbeiter, Entschuldigung meinte natürlich Fachkräfte, braucht, dann entscheidet wohl der Geldbeutel


 
So wie die paar Nazis in Heidenau und dann rufen "wir sind das Volk"? Da schätze ich die Deutschen klüger ein. Auch bei PEGIDA war es nur ein verschwindend kleiner Teil der Bevölkerung.
Sollen sie halt Demonstrieren, die Flüchtlinge werden trotzdem flüchten. Wer das nicht begreift, naja.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Das muesste sich doch rumgesprochen haben, das es nicht so einfach ist in den (West)Europaeischen Laendern Fuß zu fassen.
> Wenn man viel Geld fuer Schlepper ausgibt, gepaart mit der Erkentniss das es eben nicht sicher ist das man Asyl bekommt und bleiben darf, darf man sich nicht wundern.
> Erklaert mir jetzt nicht, das sich das nicht bis in die Fluechtlingslaender rumgesprochen hat. Kontakt dorthin haben zumindest Einige der Fluechtlinge.
> Wurde oft genug gezeigt das eben nicht nur Arme Leute fliehen, sondern durchaus Personen die einen gewissen Wohlstand hatten, dadurch auch sachen wie Mobiltelefone haben um mit ihren Leuten in Kontakt zu bleiben.
> ...


Schon wieder derselbe Käse von den Mobiltelefonen. Diese Dinger kosten teilweise keine 100€, aber selbst das dreht man sich so damit man wieder etwas negatives gegen die angeblichen reichen Flüchtlinge sagen kann. Ist doch so, anders kann man dieses mittlerweile schon x-fach widerlegte Vorurteil nicht erklären. 
Flüchtlinge und teure Smartphones: Hetze ohne Fakten - Hass im Netz - derStandard.at ? Web
http://www.muenchen.de/rathaus/Stadtverwaltung/Sozialreferat/Fluechtlinge/FAQ.html#13a
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/panorama...fluechtlinge-kein-luxusartikel-sind-1.2603717
http://www.news.at/a/asyl-sieben-mythen
http://www.abendzeitung-muenchen.de...nes.f9df6a7e-115b-4bac-8fe3-52aa58102337.html

Du musst dich entscheiden, wen willst du nun hier haben? Die Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge, sprich "armen" (an Geld gemessen) Menschen oder vielleicht welche die etwas Geld oder vielleicht sogar Bildung haben? 

Ach so, für dich ist also ein Schlafplatz im Freien ohne Dach in Österreich, menschenwürdig? Sagt jemand der in seiner Wohnung sitzt und keine Sorgen diesbezüglich hat.  

Und auf meinen letzten längeren Post über die angeblich so unzufriedenen Asylbewerber hast du (mal wieder) nicht geantwortet, warum? Keine Argumente? Ich weiß, klingt jetzt wieder super hochnäsig, arrogant und dergleichen, aber du kannst mir gerne das Gegenteil beweisen. 
Bisher hast du dich immer elegant aus der Affäre gezogen, muss ich dir schon lassen.


----------



## DarkScorpion (29. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Das Demonstrationsrecht ist ein Grundrecht. Und solange es friedlich bleibt darf jeder in Deutschland demonstrieren. Egal ob links oder rechts, ob Hetero oder Homosexuell egal ob schwarz oder weiß. 

Das nennt man Demokratie. Ob es dir passt oder nicht. 

Übrigens das Versammlungsverbot wurde ja Gott sei Dank ganz gekippt.


----------



## Bester_Nick (29. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Globale Verantwortung? Also doch das Sozialamt für die Welt.
> 
> Die afrikanischen Länder sind seit ca. 50-70 Jahren unabhängig. Wir wäre es mal mit ein bisschen Eigenverantwortung? Oder ist das zuviel verlangt?



Was heißt Sozialamt der Welt? Das ist jetzt zwar vom Idealismus getragen, aber ich finde schon, dass wir auf eine Welt zusteuern sollten, in der irgendwann kein Mensch mehr Hunger oder Angst haben muss. Das geht aber nur, wenn die "starken" Staaten über ihre Ländergrenzen hinaus denken. Eine Maxime a la: "Wenn jeder an sich denkt, ist an alle gedacht" geht nicht wirklich auf.


----------



## CmdCobra (29. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

... und es auch das gute Recht zivilen Ungehorsam zu leisten und Demos die einem nicht passen zu blockieren. Natürlich gewaltfrei, Platzverweise ertragen, sich wegtragen lassen oder mit den zivilrechtlichen Konsequenzen leben,


----------



## Sparanus (29. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Also:
Am Deutschen Wesen soll die Welt genesen


----------



## Two-Face (29. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

In den Ländern Afrikas, wo der Westen und Osten über viele Jahre wirtschaftlich Hilfe geleistet haben, sind neue Firmen entstanden, die Arbeitsplätze geschaffen und den Binnenmarkt angekurbelt haben. Besonders im Süden Afrikas, wo viele Patenschaften aufgenommen wurden, konnten sich Jugendliche die Universität leisten und selbst Frauen studieren, welche jetzt im Baugewerbe als Architekten oder als Planer in der Grundwasserversorgung arbeiten. Solche Hilfen haben sich also ausgezahlt, nur leider waren die alle nur aus dem privaten Sektor (Firmen und Privatpersonen), der Staat ladet da unten lieber immernoch seinen subventionierten Müll ab oder verkauft Waffen an bzw. kauft Öl von gewissen Staaten, welche insgeheim den Terror unterstützen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (29. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Was heißt Sozialamt der Welt? Das ist jetzt zwar vom Idealismus getragen, aber ich finde schon, dass wir auf eine Welt zusteuern sollten, in der irgendwann kein Mensch mehr Hunger oder Angst haben muss. Das geht aber nur, wenn die "starken" Staaten über ihre Ländergrenzen hinaus denken. Eine Maxime a la: "Wenn jeder an sich denkt, ist an alle gedacht" geht nicht wirklich auf.



Diese Meinung zu haben ist ja auch dein gutes Recht. Meiner Meinung nach, müssen diese Länder sich selber helfen.

Auf dem Reichstagsgebäude steht "Dem Deutschen Volke". 

Das sollte die Aufgabe unserer gewählten Volksvertreter sein.



CmdCobra schrieb:


> ... und es auch das gute Recht zivilen Ungehorsam zu leisten und Demos die einem nicht passen zu blockieren. Natürlich gewaltfrei, Platzverweise ertragen, sich wegtragen lassen oder mit den zivilrechtlichen Konsequenzen leben,



Nein das ist eben kein gutes Recht. Wer bestimmt denn, welche Demos zu blockieren sind und welche nicht? 

So demokratischen Subjekte wie die Antifa? 



Sparanus schrieb:


> Also:
> Am Deutschen Wesen soll die Welt genesen



In welchem Zusammenhang?


----------



## Leob12 (29. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Das Demonstrationsrecht ist ein Grundrecht. Und solange es friedlich bleibt darf jeder in Deutschland demonstrieren. Egal ob links oder rechts, ob Hetero oder Homosexuell egal ob schwarz oder weiß.
> 
> Das nennt man Demokratie. Ob es dir passt oder nicht.
> 
> Übrigens das Versammlungsverbot wurde ja Gott sei Dank ganz gekippt.



Demnach herrscht in Österreich keine Demokratie weil sich keine 100 Neonazis versammeln und ihre rechtsradikalen Parolen schreien dürfen? Diese Demo wird bei uns recht schnell von der Polizei beendet, Festnahmen werden durchgeführt und es wird zu Verurteilungen kommen. 

Außerdem hab ich geschrieben das* ich* kein Problem hätte, wenn Nazis oder Linksextreme nicht demonstrieren dürfen. Ich hab kein Problem mit friedlichen Pegida-Demos (auch wenn ich die Sinnhaftigkeit von Pegida anzweifle), aber sobald Rassismus, Fremdenfeindlichkeit oder Hass gegen bestimmte Gruppen (ob nun Muslime, Juden, Christen, Homsexuelle) im Spiel ist, ist es für mich keine Beschneidung der Meinungsfreiheit solche Demos nicht zuzulassen, denn Meinungsfreiheit endet de facto dort, wo die Würde anderer verletzt wird. 

Nochmal, ich hab kein Problem mit friedlichen Demonstrationen, allerdings habe ich ein Problem mit Links sowie Rechtsradikalen. Und die "Demo" dieser Pappenheimer in Heidenau war wohl nicht friedlich, oder? 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bthhGY6hVwk


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (29. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Und ich habe ein Problem mit Flüchtlingsschiff Deutschland!
Was muss passieren das wir uns nicht jedes Europaproblem aufhalsen?


----------



## CmdCobra (29. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Das gehört nun mal zur Demokratie dazu. Es existieren die unterschiedlichsten Meinungen und Ansichten. Diese gilt es egal wie schwer es fällt zu dulden, also die Tatsache das die existieren. Aber wenn sich eine größere Mehrheit der Menschen und ich rede nicht von der Antifa, der NDP oder Pegida keinen Boden überlassen will, dann haben sie das Recht sich denen in den Weg zu stellen, damit sie verquerte Weltanschauung und Holocaustleugnereien nicht in die Welt posaunen.   Meinst du die Montagdemos in Berlin der Verswchwörungtheoretiker werden blockiert? ... Nee... warum auch  Genauso könnte es die NPD oder so auch machen. Nur die bekomme nie genug zusammen. Sie wollen an großen Todestagen ihrer gestorbener "Idole" erinnern, die bekannter Maße am Naziterror und deren Verbrechen mitgewirkt haben, die wollen  wie in Berlin ihre Abschlusskundgebung am größten Deportationsbahnhofs Berlins abhalten, aber solche Orte gilt es zu schützen, wenn es die Exekutive (zum Glück, da vor dem Gesetz alle "gleich sind") nicht kann muss es die Zivilgesellschaft tun.


----------



## cryon1c (29. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Globale Verantwortung? Also doch das Sozialamt für die Welt.
> 
> Die afrikanischen Länder sind seit ca. 50-70 Jahren unabhängig. Wir wäre es mal mit ein bisschen Eigenverantwortung? Oder ist das zuviel verlangt?



Sie liegen aber 150 Jahre zurück - und können nicht aufschließen weil wir es nicht zulassen. Denkste die Leute wollen da im Elend leben, ohne medizinische Versorgung, mit Epidemien, Bürgerkriegen und anderen uncoolen Sachen?
Es ist unsere Pflicht denen zu helfen - damit helfen wir uns aber auch selbst. Tun wir dies nicht, kommen die Probleme zu uns. Ich kann keinen zwingen, aber der gesunde Menschenverstand muss einem doch mal helfen zu erkennen wieso das passiert, was gerade passiert?
Wir haben nur den einen verdammten Planeten der bewohnbar und erreichbar ist, da sollten wir uns an eben diesem nicht gegenseitig das schlimmste wünschen, egal wo jemand lebt...


----------



## CmdCobra (29. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Tante Edit will nicht:  Kaaruzo die Antifa ist genauso ein demokratisches Subjekt wie die braunen Baseballspieler  nähmlich garkeine. Aber es ist das Gleichgewicht zum Nazipack. Den Meinereiner hat Angst sich mit denen anzulegen.  @Glaskugel: Europa muss handeln. Zusammen an einem Strang ziehen. Die Probleme vor Ort bekämpfen. Wir müssen uns ändern, etc, etc.


----------



## Leob12 (29. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



CmdCobra schrieb:


> Das gehört nun mal zur Demokratie dazu. Es existieren die unterschiedlichsten Meinungen und Ansichten. Diese gilt es egal wie schwer es fällt zu dulden, also die Tatsache das die existieren. Aber wenn sich eine größere Mehrheit der Menschen und ich rede nicht von der Antifa, der NDP oder Pegida keinen Boden überlassen will, dann haben sie das Recht sich denen in den Weg zu stellen, damit sie verquerte Weltanschauung und Holocaustleugnereien nicht in die Welt posaunen.   Meinst du die Montagdemos in Berlin der Verswchwörungtheoretiker werden blockiert? ... Nee... warum auch  Genauso könnte es die NPD oder so auch machen. Nur die bekomme nie genug zusammen. Sie wollen an großen Todestagen ihrer gestorbener "Idole" erinnern, die bekannter Maße am Naziterror und deren Verbrechen mitgewirkt haben, die wollen  wie in Berlin ihre Abschlusskundgebung am größten Deportationsbahnhofs Berlins abhalten, aber solche Orte gilt es zu schützen, wenn es die Exekutive (zum Glück, da vor dem Gesetz alle "gleich sind") nicht kann muss es die Zivilgesellschaft tun.



Wie schon gesagt, ich persönlich hätte kein Problem falls Demos von Linksextremen wie Rechtsextremen verboten wären. In Deutschland ist die Gesetzeslage natürlich anders, das hat auch seine Vorteile, will ich nicht bestreiten. 
Es hat ja auch Vorteile wenn sich Nazis in einer Partei quasi sammeln können. Unser Verbotsgesetz in Österreich ist da anders, hat seine Vorteile, aber vor allem sind die Zahlen von Neonazis in Deutschland und Österreich einfach zu unterschiedlich. Damit spiele ich einfach auf die reine Anzahl an, würde es in Deutschland 1% an Nazis geben wären das fast eine Million. In Österreich dagegen keine 100.000.  Das war jetzt einfach nur ein Beispiel von mir, die Zahlen sind willkürlich gewählt worden.


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (29. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



CmdCobra schrieb:


> Tante Edit will nicht:  Kaaruzo die Antifa ist genauso ein demokratisches Subjekt wie die braunen Baseballspieler  nähmlich garkeine. Aber es ist das Gleichgewicht zum Nazipack. Den Meinereiner hat Angst sich mit denen anzulegen.  *@Glaskugel: Europa muss handeln. Zusammen an einem Strang ziehen. Die Probleme vor Ort bekämpfen. Wir müssen uns ändern, etc, etc.*


Wenn das wenigstens der Fall wäre
Ich sage nur Griechenland Da hat einer die Volksabstimmung voll ignoriert! Diktaturalarm...
Aber die Armen Griechen haben dafür aber auch den direkten Zustrom will nicht wissen wie die Griechen Denken.


----------



## Kaaruzo (29. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Sie liegen aber 150 Jahre zurück - und können nicht aufschließen weil wir es nicht zulassen.



Und damit trifft weder mich, meine Eltern, noch meinen Großeltern die Schuld. Weil das alles Vorgänge weit vor uns waren. 



cryon1c schrieb:


> Denkste die Leute wollen da im Elend leben, ohne medizinische Versorgung, mit Epidemien, Bürgerkriegen und anderen uncoolen Sachen?



Nö bestimmt nicht. Aber sie könnte ja mal was dagegen tun, als ständig zu uns kommen.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Es ist unsere Pflicht denen zu helfen - damit helfen wir uns aber auch selbst.



Nö, das ist kein bisschen unsere Pflicht. Und uns helfen wir damit auch nicht. 



cryon1c schrieb:


> Tun wir dies nicht, kommen die Probleme zu uns.



Nur, wenn wir sie reinlassen. Wenn wir das nicht tun, kommen auch keine Probleme.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Ich kann keinen zwingen, aber der gesunde Menschenverstand muss einem doch mal helfen zu erkennen wieso das passiert, was gerade passiert?



Klar, aber das ist weder  meine Schuld, das es so ist, noch ist es meine Aufgabe, das zu ändern.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Wir haben nur den einen verdammten Planeten der bewohnbar und erreichbar ist, da sollten wir uns an eben diesem nicht gegenseitig das schlimmste wünschen, egal wo jemand lebt...



Nö, unsere Politiker sollen Politik für ihren Souverän machen. Für das Volk, dass sie gewählt hat. Und nicht für irgendwelche Menschen hunderte, bis tausende Kilometer weit weg.



CmdCobra schrieb:


> Tante Edit will nicht:  Kaaruzo die Antifa ist genauso ein demokratisches Subjekt wie die braunen Baseballspieler  nähmlich garkeine. Aber es ist das Gleichgewicht zum Nazipack. Den Meinereiner hat Angst sich mit denen anzulegen.  @Glaskugel: Europa muss handeln. Zusammen an einem Strang ziehen. Die Probleme vor Ort bekämpfen. Wir müssen uns ändern, etc, etc.



Wovor Angst? Die NPD hat bei der letzten Bundestagswahl unter 2% erhalten. 

Ich sehe unseren Rechtsstaat nicht von Rechts bedroht. Über 80% sind für CDU/CSU, SPD, FPD, GRÜNE und die Linke gegangen. Die Gefahr von Rechts existiert nur in den Medien und bei den Reden unserer Politiker, aber doch nicht in der Realität.


----------



## Two-Face (29. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Schlimm finde ich ja die ganzen Hilfsorganisationen, wie Malteser oder Rotes Kreuz/Roter Halbmond, die da unten doch tatsächlich ohne Gegenleistung freiwillig bei der Bekämpfung von Hungersnot und Krankheiten helfen, Kondome verteilen, den Aufbau von Infrastrukturen unterstützen und den Bildungszugang erleichtern bzw. gar erst ermöglichen.

Was fällt denen nur ein diesen ganzen Menschen zu helfen, die ja schließlich alle selber schuld an ihrer Misere sind, die sollen lieber in Europa Schutzzäune gegen Flüchtlinge aufbauen oder die ******* entfernen, die angeblich Asylanten in die Vorgärten reicher Leute gesetzt haben.


----------



## CmdCobra (29. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Vor der NPD habe ich auch keine Angst... ich habe Angst davor das diese Mobs nachts durch die Straßen laufen, Menschen tot prügeln, wie iN berlin auf Kinder pinkeln oder Asylbewerberheime anstecken und Menschen umbringen. Davor habe ich Angst und der Beginn davon gehört im Keim erstickt.  ... und das was wir tagtäglich in den Medien sehen ist keine Gefahr? Was ist das? Abenteuerurlaub *Sarkasmusoff*


----------



## Kaaruzo (29. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



CmdCobra schrieb:


> Vor der NPD habe ich auch keine Angst... ich habe Angst davor das diese Mobs nachts durch die Straßen laufen, Menschen tot prügeln, wie iN berlin auf Kinder pinkeln oder Asylbewerberheime anstecken und Menschen umbringen. Davor habe ich Angst und der Beginn davon gehört im Keim erstickt.  ... und das was wir tagtäglich in den Medien sehen ist keine Gefahr? Was ist das? Abenteuerurlaub *Sarkasmusoff*



Dafür gibt es Gerichte. Wo soll man da Angst haben? Kriminalität wird es immer geben. Inländische Kriminelle in Knast, ausländische Kriminelle nach der Strafe abschieben.

Ne das ist keine Gefahr. Das sind paar Idioten. Aber doch keine organsierte und geführte Vereinigung. Das sind doch nur paar Stümper.


----------



## pedi (30. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

gegenüber bei den albanischen wirtschaftsflüchtlingen ist mal lautestes gezeter, bleibt zum wiederholtenmale nur noch die polizei.
dieses flüchtlingsvolk geht sowas von ganz gewaltig auf den senkel-raus damit.


----------



## Leob12 (30. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



pedi schrieb:


> gegenüber bei den albanischen wirtschaftsflüchtlingen ist mal lautestes gezeter, bleibt zum wiederholtenmale nur noch die polizei.
> dieses flüchtlingsvolk geht sowas von ganz gewaltig auf den senkel-raus damit.


Deswegen verallgemeinerst du gleich mit dem Begriff Flüchtlingsvolk? Sieht man gleich wessen Geistes Kind du bist.


----------



## Ruptet (30. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



CmdCobra schrieb:


> Vor der NPD habe ich auch keine Angst... ich habe Angst davor das diese Mobs nachts durch die Straßen laufen, Menschen tot prügeln, wie iN berlin auf Kinder pinkeln oder Asylbewerberheime anstecken und Menschen umbringen. Davor habe ich Angst und der Beginn davon gehört im Keim erstickt.  ... und das was wir tagtäglich in den Medien sehen ist keine Gefahr? Was ist das? Abenteuerurlaub *Sarkasmusoff*



Die einen haben Angst vor der Massenzuwanderung und die anderen, die haben Angst davor, dass sich hier in Deutschland bald der Gegenpart zur IS bildet, bestehend aus Nazis, die Nachts durch die Straßen laufen und vor der Kamera Ausländer köpfen.



pedi schrieb:


> gegenüber bei den albanischen wirtschaftsflüchtlingen ist mal lautestes gezeter, bleibt zum wiederholtenmale nur noch die polizei.
> dieses flüchtlingsvolk geht sowas von ganz gewaltig auf den senkel-raus damit.



Bei den Albanern muss man aber stark unterscheiden, es gibts die Albanien-Albaner und es gibt die Kosovo/Mazedonien-Albaner - letztere sind nirgends gerne gesehen, sieht man sehr schön in der Schweiz, aber gerade die bekommen wir um ein vielfaches häufiger ab.
Gut, weil hier auf jedes Detail geachtet wird und man jeden Shit erwähnen muss, natürlich ist nicht jeder so.


----------



## CmdCobra (30. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Was bringen mir Gerichte wenn Menschen tot sind``???  Idioten ... jepp ... ein paar? denke ich leider nicht mehr... und unorganisiert?? Dank Platformen die die amerikanische Meinungsfreiheit schützen haben die die perfekte Platform um sich zugruppieren und zu koordinieren...  @pedi welcome to my ignore


----------



## CmdCobra (30. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Gegen beide Gruppe hilft nur eines Aufklärung und an den Symptomen im Ausland was ändern.   Dann sollten wir die IS Anhänger und nazIS in eine Fußballstadion und sich selbst überlassen...  Gute Nacht


----------



## cryon1c (30. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nö bestimmt nicht. Aber sie könnte ja mal was dagegen tun, als ständig zu uns kommen.



Eben nicht. Weil wir es nicht zulassen. Wir unterdrücken ihre Wirtschaft, fischen die Küstengebiete leer, drücken die Preise so weit das selbst mit einem Hungerlohn sie nicht konkurrenzfähig produzieren können und so weiter...
Und dann wundern wir uns wenn sie hierherkommen. Noch kommen sie als Flüchtlinge, friedlich und dankend. Irgendwann kommen sie mit den AK-47 hierher, die sie dort tonnenweise haben (zum Teil auch dank diversen Aktionen von anderen Ländern). 
Sie haben keine Technologien um mit uns wirtschaftlich mitzuhalten, sie können auch nicht wie Russland einfach Rohstoffe verticken und damit genug Geld und Hirnmasse ins Land zu bringen um voranzukommen... 

Ist ja klar das es dich nicht juckt, bei dir ist jeder sich selbst der nächste und alle anderen können ruhig verrecken - mehr Platz für mich und so...
 Aber irgendwann trifft es auch dich. 

Ich seh das so - uns geht es hier verdammt geil, wir schwimmen in Luxus, haben Kohle bis das Konto platzt, schmeißen das Geld gierigen Bänkern zu (die sich wie im Casino benehmen) - warum also nicht denen helfen die es brauchen?
Ich will meine Steuergelder nicht für irgendwelche Deppen ausgeben, die alles verzockt haben und unter die Rettungsschirme müssen. 

Die Menschheit muss einfach mal kapieren, das es alles global geworden ist, wir haben halt nur einen Planeten und unser Handeln wirkt sich auf andere aus. So lange da jeder sein verdammt kleines Grundstück abschottet, Zäune hochzieht und alles im Meer absaufen lässt, was angeschwommen kommt... So lange werden wir das Elend auch haben. Aber Hauptsache man selbst ist gesund, reich und kann sich die neue Grafikkarte kaufen, alles andere juckt mich nicht.

P.S. Unsere Politiker haben sich übrigens verpflichtet anderen Menschen zu helfen die hier Asyl suchen. Nicht nur dem eigenen Volk sind die was schuldig, sondern auch anderen Menschen die ausserhalb von unseren Grenzen leben oder gelebt haben...


----------



## Kaaruzo (30. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



CmdCobra schrieb:


> Was bringen mir Gerichte wenn Menschen tot sind``???



Menschen wegen Tötungsdelikten zu verurteilen funktioniert in jedem Rechtssystem erst nach der Tötung. Es sein denn, sie werden schon in der Planung oder der Ausführung erkannt und dran gehindert.

Und was es bringt? Die Gesellschaft vor zukünftigen Straftaten des Verbrechers schützen vielleicht? 



CmdCobra schrieb:


> Idioten ... jepp ... ein paar? denke ich leider nicht mehr



Ja es sind nur ein paar. Oder gibt es umherziehende Nazibanden von denen wir nichts wissen? 



CmdCobra schrieb:


> ... und unorganisiert?? Dank Platformen die die amerikanische Meinungsfreiheit schützen haben die die perfekte Platform um sich zugruppieren und zu koordinieren...  @pedi welcome to my ignore



Unorganisiert in dem Sinne, das es keine Strukturen mit Hierarchie und dergleichen gibt. 

Ja und die amerikanische Meinungsfreiheit ist besser als unsere. Aber der Deutsche ist ja lieber Untertan, als freier Bürger.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Eben nicht. Weil wir es nicht zulassen. Wir unterdrücken ihre Wirtschaft, fischen die Küstengebiete leer, drücken die Preise so weit das selbst mit einem Hungerlohn sie nicht konkurrenzfähig produzieren können und so weiter...



Jaja, wir sind an allem schuld. Kannst du überhaupt noch Nachts schlafen, oder fressen dich die Schuldgefühle schon auf?



cryon1c schrieb:


> Und dann wundern wir uns wenn sie hierherkommen. Noch kommen sie als Flüchtlinge, friedlich und dankend. Irgendwann kommen sie mit den AK-47 hierher, die sie dort tonnenweise haben (zum Teil auch dank diversen Aktionen von anderen Ländern).



Wofür haben wir denn ein Militär, wenn nicht zum Heimatschutz? Wenn sie mit der AK-47 kommen, dann sollten wir sie auch entsprechend empfangen. 



cryon1c schrieb:


> Sie haben keine Technologien um mit uns wirtschaftlich mitzuhalten, sie können auch nicht wie Russland einfach Rohstoffe verticken und damit genug Geld und Hirnmasse ins Land zu bringen um voranzukommen...



Das läuft dann wohl unter "Pech gehabt". 



cryon1c schrieb:


> Ist ja klar das es dich nicht juckt, bei dir ist jeder sich selbst der nächste und alle anderen können ruhig verrecken - mehr Platz für mich und so...



Ja, Menschen die ich nicht kenne und die hunderte oder tausende Kilometer weit weg sind, sind mir tatsächlich egal.

Mir sind meine Familie und meine Freunde wichtig. Da stehe ich auch zu.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Aber irgendwann trifft es auch dich.



Wenn wir die weiter in unser Land lassen, definitiv. Deshalb bin ich ja auch dagegen. Zumindest sofern sie für uns keinen volkswirtschaftlichen Nutzen haben.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Ich seh das so - uns geht es hier verdammt geil, wir schwimmen in Luxus, haben Kohle bis das Konto platzt, schmeißen das Geld gierigen Bänkern zu (die sich wie im Casino benehmen) - warum also nicht denen helfen die es brauchen?



Wirf mal einen Blick auf die aktuellen Hartz4 Zahlen. Auch gerne auf Kinderarmut und Obdachlosigkeit.

Solange auch nur ein Kind in Deutschland auf Hartz4 angewiesen ist, sollte nicht ein Cent an fremde Menschen oder Staaten fließen.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Ich will meine Steuergelder nicht für irgendwelche Deppen ausgeben, die alles verzockt haben und unter die Rettungsschirme müssen.



Demokratie. Wähl eine andere Regierung. Oder gründe selbst eine Partei. 



cryon1c schrieb:


> Die Menschheit muss einfach mal kapieren, das es alles global geworden ist, wir haben halt nur einen Planeten und unser Handeln wirkt sich auf andere aus. So lange da jeder sein verdammt kleines Grundstück abschottet, Zäune hochzieht und alles im Meer absaufen lässt, was angeschwommen kommt... So lange werden wir das Elend auch haben. Aber Hauptsache man selbst ist gesund, reich und kann sich die neue Grafikkarte kaufen, alles andere juckt mich nicht.



Wir haben das Elend nur, weil wir es reinlassen. Würde man die Abschottung auch konsequent betreiben, hätten wir das Elend nicht.



cryon1c schrieb:


> P.S. Unsere Politiker haben sich übrigens verpflichtet anderen Menschen zu helfen die hier Asyl suchen. Nicht nur dem eigenen Volk sind die was schuldig, sondern auch anderen Menschen die ausserhalb von unseren Grenzen leben oder gelebt haben...



GG - Einzelnorm

Alle Macht geht vom Volke aus. Und nur für dieses Volk haben unsere Politiker zu arbeiten.

Und zum Thema Asyl. Ja das ist zu gewähren. Aber bitte auch nur den 2% die einen Anspruch nach §16a GG haben. 

Und nein, wir sind nicht für andere Menschen verantwortlich. Das sind die jeweiligen Regierungen.

Hier, dass trifft meine Meinung ziemlich gut: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1cJbU-w2sec


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Und was es bringt? Die Gesellschaft vor zukünftigen Straftaten des Verbrechers schützen vielleicht?


Dagegen ist kein Kraut gewachsen. Man sieht es ja an den USA wo selbst die Todesstrafe niemanden wirklich abschreckt aber im hiesigen Bereich kommt man ja nicht so leicht an Waffen.


> Ja es sind nur ein paar. Oder gibt es umherziehende Nazibanden von denen wir nichts wissen?


Alles ist möglich so lange man noch nicht auffällig geworden ist. Schwarze Schafe haben wir aber alle egal ob Flüchtling oder Einheimischer.


> Ja und die amerikanische Meinungsfreiheit ist besser als unsere. Aber der Deutsche ist ja lieber Untertan, als freier Bürger.


Dann wandere doch aus, aber nicht alles ist Gold was glänzt


----------



## Kaaruzo (30. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Dagegen ist kein Kraut gewachsen. Man sieht es ja an den USA wo selbst die Todesstrafe niemanden wirklich abschreckt aber im hiesigen Bereich kommt man ja nicht so leicht an Waffen.



Man kommt relativ leicht an Waffen, nur halt nicht so leicht wie in den USA. Aber schwer ist es hier, für einen gesetzestreuen Bürger auch nicht.



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Alles ist möglich so lange man noch nicht auffällig geworden ist. Schwarze Schafe haben wir aber alle egal ob Flüchtling oder Einheimischer.



Kann man so unterschreiben.



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Dann wandere doch aus, aber nicht alles ist Gold was glänzt



Nö, ich versuche das durch Wahlen zu verbessern. Wozu haben wir eine Demokratie?


----------



## pedi (30. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

die wahlen verändern nichts.
denken alle nur an ihren eigenen vorteil.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Nö, ich versuche das durch Wahlen zu verbessern. Wozu haben wir eine Demokratie?


Das setzt aber voraus das wirklich jeder sein Kreuz macht und man nicht  wirklich sich von Wahlversprechen einlullen lässt.
Generell muss jeder sein Wahl öfters hinterfragen und schon im Vorfeld sehen wie seine Partei wirklich tickt


----------



## Kaaruzo (30. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Das setzt aber voraus das wirklich jeder sein Kreuz macht und man nicht  wirklich sich von Wahlversprechen einlullen lässt.
> Generell muss jeder sein Wahl öfters hinterfragen und schon im Vorfeld sehen wie seine Partei wirklich tickt



Das ist klar, aber was wäre die Alternative?

Monarchie? Diktatur? Klar is unserer Demokratie nicht perfekt, aber besser als 80-90% aller anderen Länder würde ich schon behaupten.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Monarchie? Diktatur?


Wohl kaum


> Klar is unserer Demokratie nicht perfekt, aber besser als 80-90% aller anderen Länder würde ich schon behaupten.


 So viel Demokratie ist da aber auch nicht mehr vorhanden.

Ich wäre dafür das man die Politiker nicht mehr nach einer Amtszeit wählt sondern nach Leistung. Wen ich meine Leistung nicht erbringe sitze ich auch schnell auf der Straße


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (30. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die Gefahr von Rechts existiert nur in den Medien und bei den Reden unserer Politiker, aber doch nicht in der Realität.


Richtig. Jedes brennende Flüchtlingsheim, jeder brennende Imbiss und die Aufstände in Heidenau und Freital sind auch nur in den Medien vorhanden.


----------



## Two-Face (30. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Richtig. Jedes brennende Flüchtlingsheim, jeder brennende Imbiss und die Aufstände in Heidenau und Freital sind auch nur in den Medien vorhanden.


Er meinte: Es besteht keine Gefahr für _Deutsche_. Und die besteht wirklich nicht, solange du auch so aussiehst wie einer.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (30. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Er meinte: Es besteht keine Gefahr für _Deutsche_. Und die besteht wirklich nicht, solange du auch so aussiehst wie einer.


Da muss man wieder schauen, was denn ein Deutscher ist:
Deutsche Herkunft, deutsches Aussehen, deutsch auf dem Papier?

Safet Babic z.B. ist Bosnier und "arbeitet" bei der NPD. Er sieht aus, wie ein Deutscher (Klischeemäßig ), hat aber keinen Deutschen Namen und keine Deutsche Herkunft. Das beißt sich doch.


----------



## Icedaft (30. August 2015)

*Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Und passt optisch nicht mal ansatzweise ins arische Zuchtprogramm, gehen denen die Vorzeige-Nazis aus... ? [emoji23]


----------



## Captn (30. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Und passt optisch nicht mal ansatzweise ins arische Zuchtprogramm, gehen denen die Vorzeige-Nazis aus... ? [emoji23]


Da empfiehlt sich die Deutschlandsafari mit Herrn Broder. 
Die Mitglieder der NPD sind halt komplett bescheuert, mal ganz abgesehen von ihrem Standpunkt, den sie vertreten.


----------



## DarkScorpion (30. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Der Arier als blonder großer Mensch war in erster Linie ein Hirngespinnst von Himmler. 

Und die meisten Heute sind gar keine Nazis. Es sind Neonazis und das ist ein Unterschied. 
Nazi wurde des weiteren als Abkürzung vom Nationalsozialist genommen., Und da spielt die Herkunft keine Rolle. 
Einzig die Alliierten haben aus dem Wort Nazi etwas schlechtes gemacht. Dies ist aber ein anderes Thema


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (30. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Der Arier als blonder großer Mensch war in erster Linie ein Hirngespinnst von Himmler.
> 
> Und die meisten Heute sind gar keine Nazis. Es sind Neonazis und das ist ein Unterschied.
> Nazi wurde des weiteren als Abkürzung vom Nationalsozialist genommen., Und da spielt die Herkunft keine Rolle.
> Einzig die Alliierten haben aus dem Wort Nazi etwas schlechtes gemacht. Dies ist aber ein anderes Thema


Trotzdem ist es Nationalsozialismus (Naso/Nazi). Neo steht einfach nur für die neuere Form.
Und wenn es nur ein Hirngespinst von Himmler war - wieso wurde es damals als Unterrichtsfach durch genommen (Rassenkunde)?  Natürlich hat er es sich ausgedacht, aber es war todernst gemeint. Schau dir den Film "Hitlerjunge Salomon" an.


----------



## Sparanus (30. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Meines Wissens war Nazi schon immer abwertend gemeint seit Weimar.
Umd die damaligen Rechtsextremisten nannten die Nazis Nationalbolschewiken um sich abzugrenzen. 

Imho haben die Neonazis mehr mit den Weimarer Rechtsextremisten gemeinsam als mit den Nationalsozialisten..


----------



## DarkScorpion (30. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Was ich damit sagen wollte ist, das es den Vorzeige Nazi damals schon kaum gab.

Und Rassenkunde betraf die Abstammung. Wobei natürlich auch Äußerlichkeiten gemeint waren, aber wichtiger war die Abstammung  (Keine Jüdischen Vorfahren) 

Und danke für den Tipp mit dem Film, aber amerikanische Propaganda über den 2. Weltkrieg schau ich mir selten an. Denn da schaffen es ja noch nicht mal 300 Soldaten einen Sherman auszuschalten


----------



## Captn (30. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Das spielt heute ohnehin keine Rolle mehr, so oft wie die Bedeutung gewechselt wurde.

Man braucht sich nur mal angucken, wer heute alles angeblich ein Nazi ist .


----------



## Verminaard (30. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Richtig. Jedes brennende Flüchtlingsheim, jeder brennende Imbiss und die Aufstände in Heidenau und Freital sind auch nur in den Medien vorhanden.



Erstbericht: Wittenau: Sporthalle neben Flüchtlings-Unterkunft brennt ? B.Z. Berlin 
Vohin gelesen: Brand in Turnhalle Berlin-Reinickendorf von Kindern verursacht - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Eine ganze Liste gefunden, aber bestimmt Nazipropaganda: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1n7m9T09kLn0dNU_v6NlR58sLLMWbfVp8W2pkKVdi_cM/htmlview?pli=1#gid=0


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (30. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Eine ganze Liste gefunden, aber bestimmt Nazipropaganda: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1n7m9T09kLn0dNU_v6NlR58sLLMWbfVp8W2pkKVdi_cM/htmlview?pli=1#gid=0


Ist es doch immer wenn Flüchtlinge nicht die Opfer waren...
Wenn eine Deutsche von einen Flüchtling vergewaltigt wird, ist bestimmt auch die Deutsche schuld, weil sie den armen traumatisierten Flüchtling nicht "helfen" wollte...


----------



## Kaaruzo (30. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Richtig. Jedes brennende Flüchtlingsheim, jeder brennende Imbiss und die Aufstände in Heidenau und Freital sind auch nur in den Medien vorhanden.



Gott, lesen sollt man schon können. Ich meine unser Rehchtsstaat ist nicht wegen ein paar Fällen von Brandstiftung bedroht. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Er meinte: Es besteht keine Gefahr für _Deutsche_. Und die besteht wirklich nicht, solange du auch so aussiehst wie einer.



Dasselbe gilt auch für dich.



CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Das spielt heute ohnehin keine Rolle mehr, so oft wie die Bedeutung gewechselt wurde.
> 
> Man braucht sich nur mal angucken, wer heute alles angeblich ein Nazi ist .



Na heutzutage bist doch schon Nazi, wenn du wie Heino von der Heimat singt. Hat doch der Naziexperte Jan Delay gesagt.


----------



## Threshold (30. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Gott, lesen sollt man schon können. Ich meine unser Rehchtsstaat ist nicht wegen ein paar Fällen von Brandstiftung bedroht.



Es geht da auch eher um die Außenwirkung.


----------



## CmdCobra (30. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

In der Liste lese ich leider zu oft Einwanderungsfeindlich. Natürlich sind die anderen Ursachen genauso zu verfolgen 
und zu verurteilen. Wenn es sich um Brandstiftungen und sich nicht um Unfälle handelt.

Und sicher ist auch der Nichtdeutsche Mitbürger oder der schwarze Deutsche, der hier geboren ist und Peter heißt schuld, weil
er zur falschen Zeit am falschen Ort war und in den Springerstiefel oder Baseballschläger gelaufen ist....

Stimmt die vergewaltigenden Horden von Asylbewerbern treffen sich immer nachts mit dem schwadronierenden NeoNazi/Nationalisten-Pack.

Array


----------



## Kaaruzo (30. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Threshold schrieb:


> Es geht da auch eher um die Außenwirkung.



Absolut, und dafür gibt es die Exekutive (Polizei) und die Judikative (Gerichte).


----------



## Sparanus (30. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



CmdCobra schrieb:


> Array



Hier ist immernoch zwischen exklusiven und inklusiven Nationalismus zu unterscheiden. Das Zitat trifft definitiv nicht auf beide zu.


----------



## Threshold (30. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Absolut, und dafür gibt es die Exekutive (Polizei) und die Judikative (Gerichte).



Eben. Ob nun ein Flüchtling verdächtigt wird oder ein Deutscher. In beiden Fällen greift der Rechtsstaat und klärt auf.


----------



## Kaaruzo (30. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Threshold schrieb:


> Eben. Ob nun ein Flüchtling verdächtigt wird oder ein Deutscher. In beiden Fällen greift der Rechtsstaat und klärt auf.



Eben und deshalb sollte man die Fälle von Brandstitung nicht kleinreden, aber auch nicht überbewerten.

Deshalb bleibe ich bei meinem Fazit. Eine Gefahr für unseren Rechtsstaat sehe ich nicht.


----------



## CmdCobra (30. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Sagst du das auch noch wenn es die ersten Toten gibt nach einem Brand?


----------



## Threshold (30. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Eben und deshalb sollte man die Fälle von Brandstitung nicht kleinreden, aber auch nicht überbewerten.



Es ist nur erschreckend, mit welcher Brutalität und Gleichgültigkeit gegen Flüchtlinge vorgegangen wird, die einem ja erst mal gar nichts getan haben.
Da kommst du in ein Land, bist von der Flucht körperlich am Ende, psychisch angeschlagen und dann brennen irgendwelche Spinner den Ort nieder, in dem du wohnen sollst.
Mal sehen, was ist, wenn das erste volle Flüchtlingsheim niederbrennt und viele Menschen dabei ums Leben kommen.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (30. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Threshold schrieb:


> Mal sehen, was ist, wenn das erste volle Flüchtlingsheim niederbrennt und viele Menschen dabei ums Leben kommen.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tBHMzCOn2Sk#t=3m33s
Wird nichts anderes sein.


----------



## DarkScorpion (30. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



CmdCobra schrieb:


> Array



Ein Patriot ist ein Nationalist welcher vom eigenen Volk zum Patrioten erklärt /Stilisiert wurde


----------



## CmdCobra (30. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

... und wann es die ersten Deutschen gibt die dabei ihr Leben opfern um anderen Menschen zu helfen.


@DarkScorpion: Ich kann Patriot sein ohne Nationalist zu sein. Halte mich auch für einen Kleinen...
Würde mein Land verteidigen, auch Menschen anderen Meinung, auch Nazis, wenn es dann hart
auf hart kommt, doch nicht mehr so hart sind wie sie immer tun, egal von weis(schwarz, gelb, blau,
Homo, Hetereo... Assi, Hartzer, Manager...
Aber ich hasse nicht die Vaterländer der Anderen nur weil sie aus einem anderen Land kommen oder
eine andere Religion/Weltanschauung haben...


----------



## Threshold (30. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ich würde es eher begrüßen, wenn dieses Nationalbetreiben endlich mal ein Ende hat und wir uns als Teil einer kontinentalen Gemeinschaft sehen.
Nationalist war ich letztes Jahr im Sommer, als es um den WM Titel ging.


----------



## Kaaruzo (30. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



CmdCobra schrieb:


> Sagst du das auch noch wenn es die ersten Toten gibt nach einem Brand?



Ja. Brandstiftung mit Todesfolge gibt und gab es auch schon früher.

Nur weil es Verbrechen gibt, heißt das nicht gleich, dass der Rechtsstaat in Gefahr ist.

Oder siehst du die Justiz und die Polizei von rechts unterwandert? Lassen Polizisten systematisch Beweismittel verschwinden? Betreiben Richter systematisch Rechtsbeugung?

Nein, also sind das Straftaten die es leider gibt und mit der sich jede Gesellschaft rumschlagen muss. Aber eine Gefahr für den Rechtsstaat? Definitiv nicht.



Threshold schrieb:


> Es ist nur erschreckend, mit welcher Brutalität und Gleichgültigkeit gegen Flüchtlinge vorgegangen wird, die einem ja erst mal gar nichts getan haben.
> Da kommst du in ein Land, bist von der Flucht körperlich am Ende, psychisch angeschlagen und dann brennen irgendwelche Spinner den Ort nieder, in dem du wohnen sollst.
> Mal sehen, was ist, wenn das erste volle Flüchtlingsheim niederbrennt und viele Menschen dabei ums Leben kommen.



Wie gesagt, Straftaten gibt es immer und wird es immer geben.

Wie haben Polizei und Justiz, die sich darum kümmert.


----------



## Threshold (30. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, Straftaten gibt es immer und wird es immer geben.
> 
> Wie haben Polizei und Justiz, die sich darum kümmert.



Absolut, wieso wird aber Wind gemacht, wenn Ausländer eine Straftat begehen und das Anzünden von Flüchtlingsheimen hier und da als Mutprobe gewertet wird?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Oder siehst du die Justiz und die Polizei von rechts unterwandert? Lassen Polizisten systematisch Beweismittel verschwinden? Betreiben Richter systematisch Rechtsbeugung?



Na ja. Wenn ich mir die NSU Sache anschaue, dann muss ich feststellen, dass bei Behörden nicht nur geschlampt wurde, sondern dass offenbar auch systematisch Akten in Schreddern gelandet sind.


----------



## Kaaruzo (30. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Threshold schrieb:


> Absolut, wieso wird aber Wind gemacht, wenn Ausländer eine Straftat begehen und das Anzünden von Flüchtlingsheimen hier und da als Mutprobe gewertet wird?



Ausländer kann (und sollte man) nach der Verbüßung der Strafe, abschieben. Es gibt keinen sachlichen Grund, sie noch länger hier zu behalten. 

Und wer hier hat das Anzünden von Flüchtlingsheimen als Mutprobe gewertet? Es ist Brandstiftung.


----------



## CmdCobra (30. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Aber du musst zugeben, dass die Häufung der Delikte in letzter Zeit gestiegen ist, oder? Oder ist es wieder nur
die Mainstreampresse die es wegen dem Sommerlochs vielleicht mehr in den Nachrichten lanciert? Um von wichtigen
anderen Themen abzulenken? Vielleicht werden die Krawallmacher auch von Springer und Co bezahlt, damit sie was 
zu berichten haben ... 

... und über das systematische "Vernichten" von Beweisen und Zeugen müssen wir seit dem NSU Prozess glaube nicht
mehr diskutieren. Aber den Prozess darf ich warscheinlich auch nicht als Quelle nehmen, denn der ist sicher auch nur
eine Farce... obwohl da könnte ich mir selbst sogar Recht geben... 

Letzte Woche erst hat die Berliner Polizei gezielt durch Missinformation die Route einer Pegidademo verschleiert. Strafanzeige wurden eingeleitet.

und das Anzünden von Asylbewerberheimen ist keine Brandstiftung, dass ist versuchter Mord bzw. was dazwischen, denn
die Täer können nicht sicher sein, dass sich dort niemand aufhält. Vielleicht ein deutscher Obdachloser, der nichts für seine
Situation kann...


----------



## Threshold (30. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ausländer kann (und sollte man) nach der Verbüßung der Strafe, abschieben. Es gibt keinen sachlichen Grund, sie noch länger hier zu behalten.



Du kannst sie nur dann abschieben, wenn sie in ihrem Land nicht bedroht sind. Das weißt du doch.
Daher gehe ich mal scharf davon aus, dass kein Flüchtling, der z.B. aus Syrien stammt, wieder zurück geschickt wird.


----------



## Kaaruzo (30. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



CmdCobra schrieb:


> Aber du musst zugeben, dass die Häufung der Delikte in letzter Zeit gestiegen ist, oder? Oder ist es wieder nur
> die Mainstreampresse die es wegen dem Sommerlochs vielleicht mehr in den Nachrichten lanciert? Um von wichtigen
> anderen Themen abzulenken? Vielleicht werden die Krawallmacher auch von Springer und Co bezahlt, damit sie was
> zu berichten haben ...



Und? Dann gibt es halt ne Häufung. Davon ist der Rechtsstaat trotzdem nicht bedroht.



CmdCobra schrieb:


> ... und über das systematische "Vernichten" von Beweisen und Zeugen müssen wir seit dem NSU Prozess glaube nicht
> mehr diskutieren. Aber den Prozess darf ich warscheinlich auch nicht als Quelle nehmen, denn der ist sicher auch nur
> eine Farce... obwohl da könnte ich mir selbst sogar Recht geben...



Wow, ein ganzer Fall. Ich meine mit systematisch, dass es länderübergreifend in vielen Fällen passiert.



CmdCobra schrieb:


> Letzte Woche erst hat die Berliner Polizei gezielt durch Missinformation die Route einer Pegidademo verschleiert. Strafanzeige wurden eingeleitet.



Der letzte Satz sagt doch alles. Die Strafanzeige wurde eingeleitet. Ergo, wo ist unser Rechtsstaat in Gefahr?



CmdCobra schrieb:


> und das Anzünden von Asylbewerberheimen ist keine Brandstiftung, dass ist versuchter Mord bzw. was dazwischen, denn
> die Täer können nicht sicher sein, dass sich dort niemand aufhält. Vielleicht ein deutscher Obdachloser, der nichts für seine
> Situation kann...



Das entscheidest aber nicht du, sondern der zuständige Staatsanwalt.



Threshold schrieb:


> Du kannst sie nur dann abschieben, wenn sie in ihrem Land nicht bedroht sind. Das weißt du doch.
> Daher gehe ich mal scharf davon aus, dass kein Flüchtling, der z.B. aus Syrien stammt, wieder zurück geschickt wird.



Schlimm genug. Jeder ausländische Kriminelle sollte abgeschoben werden, egal wie es in seinem Land aussieht. Kein Mitleid mit Kriminellen.

Hätte er sich vorher überlegen sollen.


----------



## CmdCobra (30. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ich bin raus aus der Diskussion: Spielplatz ruft.


----------



## DarkScorpion (30. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Meine Meinung ein Ausländer/Flüchtling/Asylant, der in Deutschland eine Straftat begeht, bei der eine Gefängnisstrafe vom Gericht verhängt wurde, wird direkt nach dem Urteilsspruch abgeschoben.

Ich kann mich nur wiederholen. Sie sind Gäste, und haben sich verdammt nochmal auch so zu verhalten. Machen Sie es nicht verlieren sie Ihren Gaststatus.


----------



## Kaaruzo (30. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Meine Meinung ein Ausländer/Flüchtling/Asylant, der in Deutschland eine Straftat begeht, bei der eine Gefängnisstrafe vom Gericht verhängt wurde, wird direkt nach dem Urteilsspruch abgeschoben.
> 
> Ich kann mich nur wiederholen. Sie sind Gäste, und haben sich verdammt nochmal auch so zu verhalten. Machen Sie es nicht verlieren sie Ihren Gaststatus.



Alles soweit richtig, aber nicht direkt nach dem Urteilsspruch. Die Haftstrafe sollen sie natürlich noch verbüßen. Es gibt keine Garantie, dass ihr Heimatland, sie ins Gefängnis steckt.


----------



## Threshold (30. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wow, ein ganzer Fall. Ich meine mit systematisch, dass es länderübergreifend in vielen Fällen passiert.



Länderübergreifend?
Welche Länder meinst du? Alle? 
Keine Ahnung, wie es in Frankreich aussieht, ich lese eher selten französische Zeitungen.
Von Polen weiß ich auch nichts, aber das Land ist schon deutlich nationalistischer als Deutschland und je weiter du nach Osten gehst -- Ukraine und so -- weißt du ja.


----------



## DarkScorpion (30. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Doch direkt nach Urteilsspruch. Ich will doch nicht für einen Gast der sich nicht zu benehmen weiß auch noch zahlen. 

Das würde ausserdem viel Geld sparen, welches in der Bildung besser aufgehoben ist


----------



## Sparanus (30. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ich sehe auch keine Gefahr für unseren Rechtsstaat von den Extremen,
da sind andere an anderen Positionen viel Gefährlicher.


----------



## Kaaruzo (30. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Threshold schrieb:


> Länderübergreifend?
> Welche Länder meinst du? Alle?
> Keine Ahnung, wie es in Frankreich aussieht, ich lese eher selten französische Zeitungen.
> Von Polen weiß ich auch nichts, aber das Land ist schon deutlich nationalistischer als Deutschland und je weiter du nach Osten gehst -- Ukraine und so -- weißt du ja.



Ich meine im Bundesgebiet, also die Bundesländer.



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Doch direkt nach Urteilsspruch. Ich will doch nicht für einen Gast der sich nicht zu benehmen weiß auch noch zahlen.
> 
> Das würde ausserdem viel Geld sparen, welches in der Bildung besser aufgehoben ist



Ne, wer eine Strafe in unserem Land begeht, muss auch hier die Haft verbringen. Stell dir vor es ist Mord, wir schieben den ab, und sein Heimatland sperrt in nicht ein, weil die Tat ja woanders passiert ist.

Das wäre doch der total Hohn für die Angehörigen.


----------



## DarkScorpion (30. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Glaub mir für den Asylanten isz die Abschiebung mit Einreiseverbot eine höhere Strafe als 15 Jahre nichts tun mit Vollpension


----------



## Seeefe (30. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Glaub mir für den Asylanten isz die Abschiebung mit Einreiseverbot eine höhere Strafe als 15 Jahre nichts tun mit Vollpension



Geh mal auf Seite 3 o.ä. des Threads, da hab ich versucht ihm das zu erklären, dass eine Strafe für kriminelle Asylanten sinnlos ist. Hat nicht geklappt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (30. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Geh mal auf Seite 3 o.ä. des Threads, da hab ich versucht ihm das zu erklären, dass eine Strafe für kriminelle Asylanten sinnlos ist. Hat nicht geklappt.



Weil es nicht sinnlos ist. Wer eine Strafe begeht, gehört ins Gefängnis. Das ist man der Gesellschaft und den Angehörigen schuldig.

Und danach gehört er abgeschoben und mit einer lebenslangen Einreisesperre belegt.


----------



## Seeefe (30. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Weil es nicht sinnlos ist. Wer eine Strafe begeht, gehört ins Gefängnis. Das ist man der Gesellschaft und den Angehörigen schuldig.
> 
> Und danach gehört er abgeschoben und mit einer lebenslangen Einreisesperre belegt.



Ist auch richtig, allerdings nur wenn er auch in der Gesellschaft bleibt. Wird er abgeschoben, wird er aus der Gesellschaft ausgeschlossen, dadurch hat die Strafe für unsere Gesellschaft keinen Nutzen. In der Sicht überwiegen die wirtschaftlichen Nachteile. Zudem witzig: Über die 180€ die ein Asylbewerber bekommt regt man sich auf, aber das ein Asylant den Staat dann mehrere 1000€ im Monat kostet wenn er im Gefängnis sitzt, ist egal? 

Jedenfalls dient eine Strafe nicht nur dazu, die Person wieder in die Gesellschaft einzugliedern, stimmt. Allerdings sieht es bei unserer Justiz anders aus. Bei uns soll der STraftäter resozialisiert werden. Sieht man allein schon daran das wir keine "lebenslage" Haftstrafe haben, wie z.B. die USA.

Darum ist es Sinnlos.


----------



## DarkScorpion (30. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Nein der Gesellchaft ist man schuldig, das der Täter dies nicht nochmal machen kann. Und wenn ich ihn abschieben kann er es nicht noch mal machen. 

Weist du eigentlich was ein Tag Gefängnis kostet?

2011 waren es im Schnitt 108 Euro am Tag. Das heißt ein Ausländischer Straftäter bedeutet einen Lehrer. Da ziehe ich den Lehrer vor


----------



## Ruptet (30. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Liegt auch daran, dass wie bereits erwähnt, unsere "Hotels" auf Resozialisierung aus sind....härte Strafen braucht das Land.

Würden die Ausländer nach dem in ihrer Heimat geltendem Recht bestraft werden, ich glaube sie wären alle vorsichtiger 

@Natürlich sollen die Strafen nicht diese Ausmaße annehmen, die Leob beschrieben hat, aber sie müssen härter sein.


----------



## Leob12 (30. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Nein der Gesellchaft ist man schuldig, das der Täter dies nicht nochmal machen kann. Und wenn ich ihn abschieben kann er es nicht noch mal machen.
> 
> Weist du eigentlich was ein Tag Gefängnis kostet?
> 
> 2011 waren es im Schnitt 108 Euro am Tag. Das heißt ein Ausländischer Straftäter bedeutet einen Lehrer. Da ziehe ich den Lehrer vor



Und für jeden Ausländer der abgeschoben wird, wird nun ein neuer Lehrer eingestellt oder was? 
Wie will man dafür sorgen, das ein Dieb nicht noch einmal stiehlt? Richtig, die Hand abschlagen. Und schon sind wir bei diesen barbaren, die von uns als so rückständig betrachtet werden. Herzlichen Glückwunsch.


----------



## DarkScorpion (30. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Wie kann ein Dieb der nicht mehr in Deutschland ist wieder in Deutschland klauen?

Das musst du mir erklären.

Ich weiß das wir auch Deutsche Straftäter haben. Aber die langen schon. Dann müssen wir nicht noch kriminelle  Ausländer hier behalten. 

Und da ist es mir sch...egal ob die in ein Kriegsgebiet zurück geschickt werden.


----------



## HamsterGroupon3658 (30. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Und da ist es mir sch...egal ob die in ein Kriegsgebiet zurück geschickt werden.



naja, ein leben im kriegsgebiet als indirekte strafe für diebstahl? 

ichg laube ein rechtsstaat kann sowas nicht machen.  und deutschland beansprucht ja nach wie vor einer zu sein


----------



## Sparanus (30. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> naja, ein leben im kriegsgebiet als indirekte strafe für diebstahl?


Ist doch ok,
nicht jeder Flüchtling kommt ausm Kriegsgebiet, dann sind es halt Einzelfälle die im Kriegsgebiet landen,
aber sie sind dann ja selbst schuld.


----------



## HamsterGroupon3658 (30. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

die einzelschicksale stören mioch auch nicht das bekomme ich eh nicht mit. aber ich glaube, dass man das rechtlich nicht durchsetzen kann.


----------



## DarkScorpion (30. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Noch einmal: wer hier her kommt, hat sich an die geltenden Regeln zu halten. Wer das nicht macht wird als Gast nicht mehr geduldet. 

Also entweder benehmen oder zurück in die Heimat.

Aber wir sind hier ja etwas Off topic geworden


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (30. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Und für jeden Ausländer der abgeschoben wird, wird nun ein neuer Lehrer eingestellt oder was?
> Wie will man dafür sorgen, das ein Dieb nicht noch einmal stiehlt? Richtig, die Hand abschlagen. Und schon sind wir bei diesen barbaren, die von uns als so rückständig betrachtet werden. Herzlichen Glückwunsch.


Einige Muslime fordern doch die Sharia in Deutschland, dann sollen sie auch damit leben können, das wir um ihre religiösen Gefühle nicht zu verletzen sie selbst nach ihren Regeln bestrafen...


----------



## Leob12 (30. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Wie kann ein Dieb der nicht mehr in Deutschland ist wieder in Deutschland klauen?
> Das musst du mir erklären.
> Ich weiß das wir auch Deutsche Straftäter haben. Aber die langen schon. Dann müssen wir nicht noch kriminelle  Ausländer hier behalten.
> Und da ist es mir sch...egal ob die in ein Kriegsgebiet zurück geschickt werden.


Dann stirbt er entweder, oder radikalisiert sich, oder er versucht wieder nach Deutschland zu kommen, wären drei durchaus denkbare Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Sparanus (30. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Dann stirbt er entweder, oder radikalisiert sich, oder er versucht wieder nach Deutschland zu kommen, wären drei durchaus denkbare Möglichkeiten.​



1. Pech, hat er sich selbst eingebrockt
2. Hohe Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass er auch stirbt, dann siehe 1
3. Ob er nochmal das Geld hat oder es nochmal schafft? Wieder Punkt 1

Oder Punkt 4 er überlebt dort.​


----------



## cryon1c (30. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Diese Leute haben Geld und die Kontakte um illegal herumzureisen. Und sterben werden die auch nicht unbedingt. Aber radikalisieren ist durchaus möglich. Auch unsere Nachbarn könnten diese Leute abbekommen, die wieder für Probleme sorgen - nur eben hinter unserer Grenze...


----------



## Sparanus (30. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ich glaube nicht, dass jemand der Geld hat sich in einer Flüchtlingsunterkunft unterbringen lässt etc
Wenn du richtig Geld hast gibt es besseres als die Flucht übers Mittelmeer o.Ä.


----------



## cryon1c (30. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass jemand der Geld hat sich in einer Flüchtlingsunterkunft unterbringen lässt etc
> Wenn du richtig Geld hast gibt es besseres als die Flucht übers Mittelmeer o.Ä.



Wer richtig Geld hat(te), ist schon lange raus aus diesen Ländern. Diese Leute sind meist besser informiert und reisen meist legal raus um ein Arbeitsvisum etc zu bekommen.  
So auch mit meinen Mitbewohnern, es sind 3 Doktoren aus Ägypten. Einer hat bereits seine Familie nachgezogen, alle sind legal hier. Aber die kriegen den Scheiß hier genau so ab wie Flüchtlinge, weil sie eben so aussehen. 

Es gibt aber auch genug Leute die das Geld finden können, aber nicht legal aus dem Land rauskommen, weil sie hier kein Visum bekommen oder nicht auf legale Transportwege wie fliegen oder Zug fahren zugreifen können. 
Die müssen halt den gefährlichen Weg über Schleuser gehen, weil die blöde EU sich idiotisch anstellt beim Asyl - man muss erst den Boden in dem Land betreten, bevor man es beantragen kann...


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (30. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ist doch ok,
> nicht jeder Flüchtling kommt ausm Kriegsgebiet, dann sind es halt Einzelfälle die im Kriegsgebiet landen,
> aber sie sind dann ja selbst schuld.





HamsterGroupon3658 schrieb:


> die einzelschicksale stören mioch auch nicht das bekomme ich eh nicht mit. aber ich glaube, dass man das rechtlich nicht durchsetzen kann.


I. Die Grundrechte

Artikel 1

(1) Die Würde des Menschen ist unantastbar. Sie zu achten und zu schützen ist Verpflichtung aller staatlichen Gewalt.
(2) Das Deutsche Volk bekennt sich darum zu unverletzlichen und unveräußerlichen Menschenrechten als Grundlage jeder menschlichen Gemeinschaft, des Friedens und der Gerechtigkeit in der Welt.


cryon1c schrieb:


> Diese Leute haben Geld und die Kontakte um illegal herumzureisen.


Genau!
Das mit den Schleppern und den Booten ist nämlich alles nur eine Lüge von den USA!
Eigentlich fahren die in vergoldeten Bugattis zum örtlichen Flughafen, springen aus ihrem Privatjet aus Smaragd über Deutschland ab, landen mit ihrem aus Einhorn-Schweif gefertigtem Fallschirm und tun dann einen auf arm!


----------



## HamsterGroupon3658 (30. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

dasd meine ich damit. ich denke, abschiebung als "strafe" für diebstahl ist nach deutschem recht einfach falsch.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (30. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



HamsterGroupon3658 schrieb:


> dasd meine ich damit. ich denke, abschiebung als "strafe" für diebstahl ist nach deutschem recht einfach falsch.


Ich finde das generell moralisch und politisch nicht akzeptabel. In muslimischen Ländern verlierst du deine Hand, was dich dein Leben lang als Dieb kennzeichnet und bei uns bekommst du eine Anzeige, welche dich dein Leben lang zeichnet, was mir schon besser gefällt.
Nur kannst du keinen staatenlosen anzeigen ^^


----------



## cryon1c (30. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Genau!
> Das mit den Schleppern und den Booten ist nämlich alles nur eine Lüge von den USA!
> Eigentlich fahren die in vergoldeten Bugattis zum örtlichen Flughafen, springen aus ihrem Privatjet aus Smaragd über Deutschland ab, landen mit ihrem aus Einhorn-Schweif gefertigtem Fallschirm und tun dann einen auf arm!




Das nicht. Kriminelle kennen sich aber, haben Kontakte und können deshalb für weniger Geld und deutlich schneller illegal reisen. 
Sieh dir an wie das in den USA ist - und was alles aus dem Süden in die USA einreist. Selbst bei ihrem fetten boarder patrol inc Hubschrauber, Sensoren in der Wüste und Satellitenüberwachung kommen sehr sehr viele durch und die leben dann illegal in den USA. Teilweise 10-20 Jahre lang, mit Familien. Arbeiten schwarz, zahlen keine Steuern oder gehen kriminellen Geschäften nach. 

Und da denkt ihr die EU mit ihren offenen Grenzen kann da besser abschneiden?

Es ist sinnlos die Leute abzuschieben, vor allem nach Kleinigkeiten wie Diebstahl.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (30. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Ich finde das generell moralisch und politisch nicht akzeptabel. In muslimischen Ländern verlierst du deine Hand, was dich dein Leben lang als Dieb kennzeichnet und bei uns bekommst du eine Anzeige, welche dich dein Leben lang zeichnet, was mir schon besser gefällt.
> Nur kannst du keinen staatenlosen anzeigen ^^


Du findest Abschiebung unmenschlich aber Hände abhacken gefällt dir ?


----------



## facehugger (30. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Es passt vielleicht nicht ganz zum Thema, aber irgendwie dann doch. Man sollte nach der langen Zeit endlich mit dem blöden Nazi-Geschrei und diesem ewigen "Duckmäusertum" aufhören. Was hat selbst der britische Autor Frederick Forsyth jüngst über das Thema gesagt:

*“Die meisten von uns Briten wundern sich über die endlose, den  Deutschen auferlegte Verpflichtung, sich bis zum Ende ihrer Tage zu  entschuldigen. Es ist seit Jahrzehnten vorbei, um Himmels willen. Es ist  Zeit für Deutschland, wieder aufzustehen.”

*Ganz mein Denken! Und was können wir bitteschön für die Sünden unserer Urgroßväter* *Gedenken ja, der Rest ist Humbug!

Davon mal abgesehn, sollten wir natürlich Menschen jeglicher Hautfarbe in Not helfen*. *Was die Leute (auch in Heidenau) teilweise so nervt, sind diese Bilder von meist jungen männlichen Migranten mit Smartphone in den Händen, die ihren zurückgebliebenen Familien nachtrauern. Jene sollten besser vor Ort für ihre Freiheit/Rechte kämpfen. Ich weiß, ich mache es mir wieder zu einfach. Allerdings kann Deutschland/die EU schlecht alle Verfolgten/Unterdrückten/von Krieg bedrohten Menschen aufnehmen, oder?

Natürlich sollte die "1. Welt" als erstes damit aufhören Waffen zu liefern, damit Kriege zu fördern und irre Despoten zu unterstützen um irgendwelche Interessen durchzuboxen. Aber eher wird wohl ein Farbiger von der einen auf die andere Sekunde weiß

Zudem hätte gegen dieses Umdenken sicherlich ein ganz bestimmter Wirtschaftszweig etwas einzuwenden...

Gruß


----------



## Threshold (30. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



facehugger schrieb:


> Natürlich sollte die "1. Welt" als erstes damit aufhören Waffen zu liefern, damit Kriege zu fördern und irre Despoten zu unterstützen um irgendwelche Interessen durchzuboxen. Aber eher wird wohl ein Farbiger von der einen auf die andere Sekunde weiß
> 
> Zudem hätte gegen dieses Umdenken sicherlich ein ganz bestimmter Wirtschaftszweig etwas einzuwenden...
> 
> Gruß



Die 654 Arbeitsplätze bei Heckler und Koch sind eben System relevant.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (30. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Du findest Abschiebung unmenschlich aber Hände abhacken gefällt dir ?


Kannst du mir mal sagen, wo ich das geschrieben habe?
Versuch es mal damit:


> Ich finde das generell moralisch und politisch nicht akzeptabel. In muslimischen Ländern verlierst du deine Hand, was dich dein Leben lang als Dieb kennzeichnet und *bei uns bekommst du eine Anzeige, welche dich dein Leben lang zeichnet, was mir schon besser gefällt*.
> Nur kannst du keinen staatenlosen anzeigen ^^





facehugger schrieb:


> Und was können wir bitteschön für die Sünden unserer Urgroßväter* *


Wenn wir bei allem so denken, kommen wir ja nie zu einer ordentlichen Welt. 

"Die USA laufen in den Irak ein, um Massenvernichtungswaffen zu beseitigen?" Ja, was können wir denn für die Aktionen unseres NATO-Partners? = 500.000 tote Zivilisten im Irak + Kalifat wird ausgerufen
"Die USA laufen in Afghanistan aufgrund von Terror-Gefahr ein?" Ja, was können wir denn für die Aktionen unseres NATO-Partners? = Afghanistan wird vermint + Taliban schließt sich dem im Irak ausgerufenen Kalifat an
"Die USA hat ein Anti-Terror-Programm?" Ja, was können wir denn für die Aktionen unseres NATO-Partners? = Deutschland wird ausspioniert + fehlende Datensicherheit im Internet wird aufgedeckt

Du und ich können nichts dafür, dass es Fremdenfeinde gibt, aber wir können etwas dagegen tun!
Immer sagen, dass wir damit nichts zu tun haben, bringt keinen Fortschritt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (30. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Threshold schrieb:


> Die 654 Arbeitsplätze bei Heckler und Koch sind eben System relevant.



Auf jeden Fall volkswirtschaftlicher sinnvoller, als die Wirtschaftflüchtlinge.



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> "Die USA laufen in den Irak ein, um Massenvernichtungswaffen zu beseitigen?" Ja, was können wir denn für die Aktionen unseres NATO-Partners? = 500.000 tote Zivilisten im Irak + Kalifat wird ausgerufen



Haben wir nicht mitgemacht, Deutschland und Frankreich haben sich klar gegen den Krieg platziert. Also nicht unser Problem.



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> "Die USA laufen in Afghanistan aufgrund von Terror-Gefahr ein?" Ja, was können wir denn für die Aktionen unseres NATO-Partners? = Afghanistan wird vermint + Taliban schließt sich dem im Irak ausgerufenen Kalifat an



Gab es ein UN-Mandat für.



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> "Die USA hat ein Anti-Terror-Programm?" Ja, was können wir denn für die Aktionen unseres NATO-Partners? = Deutschland wird ausspioniert + fehlende Datensicherheit im Internet wird aufgedeckt



Was hat das mit dem Flüchtlingsproblem zu tun?



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Du und ich können nichts dafür, dass es Fremdenfeinde gibt, aber wir können etwas dagegen tun!
> Immer sagen, dass wir damit nichts zu tun haben, bringt keinen Fortschritt.



Stimmt, keine Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge, Kriminelle und Anhänger einer mittelalterlichen Ideologie ins Land lassen. Das wäre doch mal ein Anfang.

PS: Hier mal wieder der beste Beweis, dass der Großteil keine echten "Flüchtlinge" sind:

Ungarn: Immer mehr Flüchtlinge, Lkws, Proteste - DIE WELT

Alles was sie rufen können ist "Deutschland, Deutschland".

Ich dachte, die fliehen vor Krieg und Terror, da müssten ihnen doch jedes EU-Land recht sein, oder? Nein, weil sie schön in unsere Sozialsystem wollen und sich durchfüttern lassen wollen. Solche Subjekte gehören noch an der Grenze abgewiesen.


----------



## Verminaard (30. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> PS: Hier mal wieder der beste Beweis, dass der Großteil keine echten "Flüchtlinge" sind:
> 
> Ungarn: Immer mehr Flüchtlinge, Lkws, Proteste - DIE WELT
> 
> ...



Na da muss man schon bisschen Verstaendniss fuer haben.
In Ungarn und  Umgebungslaender gibts halt nicht so wirklich tolle menschenwuerdige  Verhaeltnisse fuer Fluechtlinge wie in Deutschland.


Moment, sprachen wir nicht von menschenunwuerdigen, total ueberfuellten Verhaeltnissen in deutschen Fluechtlingslagern?
Irgendwie passt das Alles nicht zusammen.
Es wird hier behauptet das Fluechtlinge vorm Krieg, Verfolgung etc fluechten.
Andere sagen es sind Wirtschaftsfluechtlinge und werden ins rechtsextreme Eck gestellt.

Und jetzt liest man sowas?

Passt doch hinten und vorn nicht zusammen.

Hab ich heute wo gesehen, erkenne bei manchen erstaunliche Parallelen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bester_Nick (30. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge sollte man mMn abschieben und das wird meines Wissens in den meisten Fällen auch in Deutschland  getan. Sind sie qualifiziert ist das wieder eine andere Sache, denn es ist ja bekannt, dass die Bevölkerung von Deutschland langsam abnimmt und, will Deutschland seine wirtschaftliche Stärke behalten, Arbeiter aus dem Ausland hinzuwachsen müssen. Kriegsflüchtlinge muss man aber mMn aufnehmen (solange Kapazitäten da sind, versteht sich) und das hat nichts mit Gutmenschentum zu tun, sondern es ist eine ganz konservative Lebenseinstellung, dass man Menschen in lebensbedrohlicher Not helfen muss. Irgendjemand hat hier auf den vorigen Seiten auch zwei deutsche Grundrechte rezitiert, die diese Einstellung quasi schon vorgeben.


----------



## Nightslaver (31. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge sollte man mMn abschieben und das wird meines Wissens in den meisten Fällen auch in Deutschland  getan. Sind sie qualifiziert ist das wieder eine andere Sache, denn es ist ja bekannt, dass die Bevölkerung von Deutschland langsam abnimmt und, will Deutschland seine wirtschaftliche Stärke behalten, Arbeiter aus dem Ausland hinzuwachsen müssen.



Nichts gegen Dich, aber das ist dummes gerede der Wirtschaftslobby die Angst darum hat in Deutschland nicht weiter die Löhne niedrig halten zu können, wen die Bevölkerungszahlen sinken, und der Politik die Angst um ihren Status Quo im Steuersystem hat. In einer Zeit starkt steigender Automatisierung und staatlich "gesicherter" Altersvorsorge, deutlichen Verbesserungen in Medizin und Gesundheitsvorsorge ist es normalerweise nicht mehr notwendig immer mehr Menschen in die Welt setzen zu müssen um für sein Alter vorzusorgen, folglich ist auch eine abnehmende Bevölkerung keine besorgniserregende Entwicklung sondern eine völlig normale Anpassung an die neuen Gegebenheiten. Niemand braucht heute mehr 4 Kinder pro Familie um sich im Alter abzusichern und auch in der Wirtschaft werden keine Horden von billigen Fabrikarbeitern wie Anfang des 20Jhr.  mehr benötigt, da die Arbeitsplätze mehr und mehr von Robotern und automatisierten Produktionsanlagen ersetzt werden.

Wir haben eigentlich sogar noch eine zu hohe Bevölkerungszahl, zu sehen daran das wir immer noch eine Arbeitslosenzahl von mehr als 3 Millionen haben.
Das einzige warum die Wirtschaft und die Politik bange vor der sinkenden Bevölkerungszahl haben ist weil weniger Bevölkerung bedeutet das man das Steuersystem reformieren müsste. Gibt es weniger Arbeitsknechte in Mittel- und Unterschicht müsste die Oberschicht mehr Geld bezahlen um Steuerausfälle zu verhindern, außerdem bedeuten weniger Arbeitskräfte für die Wirtschaft weniger Konkurenz auf dem Arbeitsmarkt und somit steigende Löhne weil Arbeitskräfte gefragter sind. Sind keine 1000 Leute die sich um eine Stelle bewerben sondern nur 50 kann man als AG halt nicht sagen friss oder stirb, nehmen sie die Stelle nicht zum Hungerlohn an stehen noch 999 andere Gewehr bei Fuß die die Stelle annehmen werden. 
Außerdem bedeuten weniger Menschen natürlich auch theoretisch weniger Leute die ein Produkt kaufen und somit weniger Umsatz für die auf "Wachstum" ausgerichteten Unternehmen.
Alles Dinge die in unserer krankhaft kapitalistischen Konsumgesellschaft "schlecht" sind, weil sie nicht in das System passen.

Wir brauchen also keine Migrantenströme die hier nicht verrichtete Arbeiten ausüben, oder "fehlende" Fachkräfte ersetzen und Deutschland vorm aussterben retten, wir haben genug Leute die Arbeit suchen und für die wir keine Arbeit haben, sonst hätten wir nicht soviele Arbeitslose.
Was Deutschland braucht ist endlich mal einen Tritt in den Hintern der Wirtschaft und Politik sich fehlende Fachkräfte umzuschulen und gerechtere Löhne in vielen Bereichen zu zahlen, statt das Märchen vom ewig fehlenden Facharbeiter zu erzählen und die sinkende Bevölkerungszahl in Deutschland als Katastrophe zu verkaufen und endlich ein faires Steuerssystem einzuführen das sich an die Gegebenheiten des demografischen Wandels anpasst indem es die stärker besteuert die von steigender Automatisierung und steigenden Gewinnen durch Einsparrungen am meisten profitieren. 

Übrigens, aktuelle und auch passend dazu.

Anton Hofreiter (Die Grünen) warnt vor Angstmache mit hohen Asylbewerberzahlen:
Hofreiter warnt vor Angstmache mit hohen Asylbewerberzahlen

Jaja, er warnt davor das die rechten Spinner die Menschen mit hohen Zahlen von Asylanten instrumentalisieren würden und selbst macht es die Politik auf der anderne Seite nicht besser indem man wieder die ewige Geschichte von den 800.000 gut qualifizierten Arbeitskräften auspackt die hier in die Bresche springen um der armen unter Fachkräftemangel leidenden deutschen Wirtschaft aus der Patsche zu helfen...
Diese Leute sind, ohne das Böse zu meinen, nicht als Chance zu begreifen sondern lediglich als passendes Rädchen im Getriebe um den Status quo bei der Wirtschaft beibehalten zu können.
Diese Leute mögen ja wirklich ein besseres Leben suchen, aber letztlich werden sie hier auch nur dafür instrumentalisiert genau für das Gegenteil zu sorgen (siehe weiter oben im Post).
Da möchte ich ehrlich schon wieder , wen ich das lese.
Unsere Politik ist doch nicht einen Deut besser als das rechte Gesindel, bindet den Leuten genauso einen Bären auf und instrumentalisiert die Leute mit falschen Tatsachen, wem will man da, der noch etwas bei Verstand ist, weißmachen wäre alles richtig so?
Aber ein gutes hat es ja für die Politik, so kann man zwei dumme Partein gegeneinander ausspielen, die die penetrant die Flüchtlinge willkommmen heißen wollen und die die fanatisch jeden Flüchtling aus dem Land jagen möchten. Der lachende Dritte ist mal wieder die Wirtschaft, Politik und der "Kapitaladel", ohne das die anderen es merken...


----------



## Icedaft (31. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Dir ist schon bewusst, das unser Sozialsystem Umlagenfinanziert ist - oder?


----------



## S754 (31. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ab jetzt werden Schwerpunktkontrollen in Österreich durchgeführt, es sind rund um die Uhr Polizisten unterwegs, um Schlepper ausfindig zu machen und zu verhaften. Bisher mit Erfolg.
Nach Flüchtlingsdrama: Aktion scharf gegen Schlepper an der Grenze - Burgenland - Vorarlberg Online


----------



## Nightslaver (31. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Dir ist schon bewusst, das unser Sozialsystem Umlagenfinanziert ist - oder?



Ja und? Was soll uns das jetzt sagen? 
Das wir bei einer kurz bis mittelfristigen Überalterung Probleme haben werden die Renten zu finanzieren?

Das aber nichts was anhaltend ist und sich nach einiger Zeit einpendeln würde. Durch eine Umstellung der Finanzierung, ggf. zeitlich begrenzt, wäre das mühelos aufzufangen. Also nichts was besorgniserregend sein müsste, außer man schürt, wie es gemacht wird, Ängste vor etwas das es so in seinen Konsequenzen nicht geben müsste, um den Status Quo nicht verändern zu müssen.


----------



## rabe08 (31. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Dir ist schon bewusst, das unser Sozialsystem Umlagenfinanziert ist - oder?



Damit wird schon seit Jahrzehnten Politik gemacht und Angst erzeugt. Unser Sozialsystem hat eigentlich nur ein Problem: Seit Jahrzehnten verteilen Politiker Geschenke, die von den Sozialversicherungen bezahlt werden müssen. 

Mal zum Nachdenken: in der Kommission, die damals unter Schröder die Riesterrente entwickelt hat, gab es nur ein einziges Mitglied, das keine Verbindungen zur Versicherungswirtschaft hatte. Schau mal hier, wer Walter Riester viel Geld bezahlt http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/walter_riester-650-5818.html (Nebeneinkünfte). Seine Rente hat er bei Union Investment bekommen. Als gelernter Fliesenleger und Parteifunktionär nicht schlecht. 

Achso, leider hatte die Kommission zur Berechnung der zukünftigen Einnahmen der Rentenversicherung ganz vergessen, das Produktivitätswachstum einzukalkulieren. Jetzt kann man natürlich sagen, wer soll wissen, wie die Produktivität wächst, ist auch nicht ganz falsch, aber Produktivitätswachstum ist die einzige Ressource, die wir in Deutschland haben. Keinen nennenswerten Mengen an Öl, Gas, Gold, sonstwas.  Deutschland ist im übertragenen Sinne Tot, wenn es kein Produktivitätswachstum mehr gibt. Wenn man die Einnahmen der Rentenversicherung bis z.B. 2050 hochrechnet, ergeben sich unter Berücksichtigung der Produktivitätssteigerung oder eben auch bei Nichtbeachtung zwei grundsätzlich unterschiedle Szenarien. Das eine könnte man mit einer postnuklearen Apokalypse vergleichten - auf dieser Basis werden in Regel private Rentenverträge verkauft - oder ein Szenario, das auch bei genauerer Betrachtung eigentlich keine größeren Probleme aufzeigt. Bitte nicht vergessen, die Politik arbeitet gerade daran, die Garantieverzinsung für kapitalbildende Lebensversicherungen und private Rentenversicherungen faktisch abzuschaffen. Na, merkst was?

Das führt auch schon zum nächsten Punkt. Wenn wir immer weiter Produktivitätswachstum haben, werden auch immer weniger Arbeitnehmer für die gleiche Produktion gebraucht. Ein Prozess , den wir heute schon gut verfolgen können. Früher gab es für die ungelernten immer noch Arbeit im Lage, mal den Hof fegen, oder im Schreibbüro. Diese Jobs sind ersatzlos weggefallen, wie Du sicherlich weisst, bilden die ungelernten den Stamm unserer Arbeitslosen.

So, dieser Thread hat aber ein anderes Thema. Flüchtlinge. Da muss man jetzt unterscheiden, es gibt asylberechtigte Flüchtlinge und die sogenannten "Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge". Ich kann aus beiden Gruppen alle, die hier hin kommen, verstehen. Wenn mir jemand Bomben auf das Haus wirft, würde ich auch abhauen. Und wenn ich in einem Land lebe, in dem es auch ohne Bomben keinerlei Perspektive für mich gäbe, würde ich schauen, wo ich bessere Möglichkeiten für mich sehe.

Asyl ist ein Menschenrecht. Damit ist diese Gruppe schon mal erledigt. In der Handhabung gibt es noch viel zu verbesseren, die dürfen bleiben, müssen also schnell integriert werden. Schule für die Kinder, Arbeitserlaubnis für die Erwachsenen. Die bleiben erstmal hier. Ich würde auch für diese Gruppe eine "amerikanische" Lösung wünschen. Wenn sie dann ein paar Jahre hier sind und 5 Jahre sich Ihre Brötchen selbst verdient haben und nicht straffällig geworden sind, unbefristete Aufenthalts- und Arbeitserlaubnis. Und das Angebot, die deutsche Staatsbürgerschaft anzunehmen. Wie soll man sonst diese Menschen integrieren, wenn man Ihnen keine Perspektive bietet? Ich find es auch immer wieder Klasse, wie heute Leute, die damals während des Jugoslawienkrieges nach Deutschland gekommen sind, abgeschoben werden, obwohl sie hier mit Job, Leben, Sprache super integriert sind.

So, Gruppe Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge. Hier würde ich eher über Einwanderung reden. Und Einwanderungsregeln sind egoistisch. Sie sollen dem Einwanderungsland dienen. Die klassischen Einwanderungsländer haben z.B. Quotenregelungen für einzelne Nationen, um erstmal eine gute Mischung hinzubekommen. Dann bewirbt man sich für die Einwanderung, Ausbildung ist von Vorteil, für bestimmte Berufe gibt es Vorzugsregelungen. Gelernte deutsche Bauarbeiter sind z.B. in vielen Ländern der Welt begehrt, Kanada, Australien aber auch Norwegen. So ein Ausbildungssystem gibt es nämlich in kaum einem anderen Land. Und überall ist es so: wer es erstmal illegal versucht hat, wird für einige Jahre gesperrt. Leider keine Perspektive für die vielen Glücksritter aus Afrika. Aber wie gesagt, Einwanderungspolitik ist immer egoistisch. Im Iran gibt es eine ganze Generation junger, gut ausgebildeter Menschen. Die haben nur ein Ziel: raus aus dem Iran und in Freiheit leben. Das wäre z.B. eine Klientel, die man ansprechen würde.

Aber eine ungelenkte, zügellose Zuwanderung dient nicht unseren umlagefinanzierten Sozialsystemen. Deutschland muss da auch noch viel lernen. Vielleicht erinnerst Du Dich an die vielen arbeitslosen jungen Spanier, die Perspektiven gesucht haben. z.B. in Deutschland in der Altenpflege. Viele sind gekommen, viele sind wieder gegangen. Sittenwidrige Arbeitsverträge, kein Tariflohn, nur ausnutzen. Die meisten haben sich den Ärger mit Klagen und Gerichten gespart und sind wieder nach Spanien zurückgegangen. Das war schon mal der Versuch einer gesteuerten Zuwanderungen. Mit Pauken und Trompeten gescheitert.


----------



## Leob12 (31. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



facehugger schrieb:


> Es passt vielleicht nicht ganz zum Thema, aber irgendwie dann doch. Man sollte nach der langen Zeit endlich mit dem blöden Nazi-Geschrei und diesem ewigen "Duckmäusertum" aufhören. Was hat selbst der britische Autor Frederick Forsyth jüngst über das Thema gesagt:
> *“Die meisten von uns Briten wundern sich über die endlose, den Deutschen auferlegte Verpflichtung, sich bis zum Ende ihrer Tage zu entschuldigen. Es ist seit Jahrzehnten vorbei, um Himmels willen. Es ist Zeit für Deutschland, wieder aufzustehen.”
> *Ganz mein Denken! Und was können wir bitteschön für die Sünden unserer Urgroßväter* *Gedenken ja, der Rest ist Humbug!


Nicht nur gedenken, sondern gefälligst auch dafür sorgen das so etwas nicht mehr passiert. Du kannst nichts dafür, aber keiner macht dich auch verantwortlich. Allerdings weiß die Mehrheit der Deutschen was passiert ist und deswegen sind die rechtsextremen Demos wie z.B in Heidenau zum Glück bei weitem nicht in jeder Stadt zu finden. 



> Davon mal abgesehn, sollten wir natürlich Menschen jeglicher Hautfarbe in Not helfen*. *Was die Leute (auch in Heidenau) teilweise so nervt, sind diese Bilder von meist jungen männlichen Migranten mit Smartphone in den Händen, die ihren zurückgebliebenen Familien nachtrauern. Jene sollten besser vor Ort für ihre Freiheit/Rechte kämpfen. Ich weiß, ich mache es mir wieder zu einfach. Allerdings kann Deutschland/die EU schlecht alle Verfolgten/Unterdrückten/von Krieg bedrohten Menschen aufnehmen, oder?


Wenn die Leute so etwas nervt haben sie zu wenig Verstand oder wollen diesen nicht nutzen um vielleicht 2 Minuten zu recherchieren warum diese Flüchtlinge "alle teure iPhones haben". Wer sich darüber aufregt ist einfach nur zu faul um sich etwas zu informieren oder zu ignorant, weil es dann seiner Weltsicht widersprechen würde. Ich zitiere mich da einmal selbst: 


Leob12 schrieb:


> Schon wieder derselbe Käse von den Mobiltelefonen. Diese Dinger kosten teilweise keine 100€, aber selbst das dreht man sich so damit man wieder etwas negatives gegen die angeblichen reichen Flüchtlinge sagen kann. Ist doch so, anders kann man dieses mittlerweile schon x-fach widerlegte Vorurteil nicht erklären.
> Flüchtlinge und teure Smartphones: Hetze ohne Fakten - Hass im Netz - derStandard.at ? Web
> Landeshauptstadt München - Informationen und Fakten
> Warum FlÃ¼chtlinge Smartphones haben - Panorama - SÃ¼ddeutsche.de
> ...


Die Neonazis in Heidenau demonstrieren gegen Flüchtlinge weil sie keine Ausländer im Ort haben wollen. Das sind keine besorgten Bürger, das sind rechtsextreme Menschendarsteller. 
Europa hat bisher nur einen Bruchteil der Flüchtlinge aufgenommen, warum immer diese absolut sinnfreie und nutzlose Frage (die nie zur Debatte gestanden ist): "Wir können doch nicht alle aufnehmen oder?". Warte, das ist nichtmal eine Frage, sondern einfach eine Aussage, als Frage getarnt. Damit kann man wunderbar rechtfertigen weniger Leute aufzunehmen, das "Boot sei ja voll". Hast du dir mal angesehen wieviele Flüchtlinge im Libanon oder in der Türkei sind? 
Die meisten Flüchtlinge befinden sich ohnehin in den Ländern die in unmittelbarer Nähe zu ihrem Heimatland liegen. Hierher kommt nur ein kleiner Teil, auch wenn immer von Naturkatastrophen die Rede ist, bei welchen Wörter wie "Flüchtlings/Asylanten" davor steht. 


Leob12 schrieb:


> Schon wieder derselbe Käse von den Mobiltelefonen. Diese Dinger kosten teilweise keine 100€, aber selbst das dreht man sich so damit man wieder etwas negatives gegen die angeblichen reichen Flüchtlinge sagen kann. Ist doch so, anders kann man dieses mittlerweile schon x-fach widerlegte Vorurteil nicht erklären.
> Flüchtlinge und teure Smartphones: Hetze ohne Fakten - Hass im Netz - derStandard.at ? Web
> Landeshauptstadt München - Informationen und Fakten
> Warum FlÃ¼chtlinge Smartphones haben - Panorama - SÃ¼ddeutsche.de
> ...





S754 schrieb:


> Ab jetzt werden Schwerpunktkontrollen in Österreich durchgeführt, es sind rund um die Uhr Polizisten unterwegs, um Schlepper ausfindig zu machen und zu verhaften. Bisher mit Erfolg.
> Nach Flüchtlingsdrama: Aktion scharf gegen Schlepper an der Grenze - Burgenland - Vorarlberg Online


Ist halt nicht gut fürs Image wenn in deinem Land 71 Tote in einem LKW gefunden werden, aber interessant woher nun die ganzen Polizisten kommen sollen. Etwa jene Polizisten die sowieso schon überarbeitet sind, oder von jenen Posten die ohnehin nicht mehr 24 Std am Tag besetzt werden können? Vor 1-2 Wochen jammern alle herum das die Polizei völlig überfordert, unterbesetzt und überarbeitet ist, nun sollen. Nichts gegen den Einsatz, aber im Grunde zeigt das doch nur wieder, wie verlogen die Politik ist. Gleichzeitig aber auch traurig, denn diesen 71 Menschen hätte man vermutlich nicht mehr helfen können. Hoffentlich passiert so etwas aber nicht mehr, bedingt durch die Kontrollen.


----------



## Threshold (31. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ja und? Was soll uns das jetzt sagen?
> Das wir bei einer kurz bis mittelfristigen Überalterung Probleme haben werden die Renten zu finanzieren?



Jedes Jahre verliert Deutschland rund 500.000 Bürger, das land schrumpft.
Daher ist es nur logisch, dass wir Junge Leute aus dem Ausland zu uns kommen lassen, um diese Lücken zu füllen.
Nur begreifen Politiker aus der Union, insbesonderes aus Bayern, die Lage nicht.
Denn ohne die Blockierer und Verweigerer aus der Union hätten wir schon längst ein Einwanderungsgesetz.


----------



## Rolk (31. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Leob12 schrieb:


> ...Europa hat bisher nur einen Bruchteil der Flüchtlinge aufgenommen, warum immer diese absolut sinnfreie und nutzlose Frage (die nie zur Debatte gestanden ist): "Wir können doch nicht alle aufnehmen oder?". Warte, das ist nichtmal eine Frage, sondern einfach eine Aussage, als Frage getarnt. Damit kann man wunderbar rechtfertigen weniger Leute aufzunehmen, das "Boot sei ja voll". Hast du dir mal angesehen wieviele Flüchtlinge im Libanon oder in der Türkei sind?
> Die meisten Flüchtlinge befinden sich ohnehin in den Ländern die in unmittelbarer Nähe zu ihrem Heimatland liegen. Hierher kommt nur ein kleiner Teil, auch wenn immer von Naturkatastrophen die Rede ist, bei welchen Wörter wie "Flüchtlings/Asylanten" davor steht.



Diese Vergleiche mit Libanon, Türkei usw. hinken aber gewaltig. Bei uns werden Flüchtlinge nicht weitab der eigenen Bevölkerung in Zeltstädte gesteckt und nur mit dem Allernötigsten versorgt und selbst das wird zu grossen Teilen noch Hilfsorganisationen überlassen. Auch bekommen Flüchtlinge in Türkei und Libanon nicht monatlich ~360 € zugesteckt. Ob den Flüchtlingen dort Asyl gewährt wird weis ich jetzt selber nicht, aber ich würde mal sehr stark vermuten das sie nur auf unbestimmte Zeit geduldet werden. Völlig andere Verhältnisse also und kein Argument dagegen das bei uns irgedwann das Boot eben voll ist.


----------



## Kaaruzo (31. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Zumal die Leute im Libanon und der Türkei, geografisch, politisch und religiös viel besser aufgehoben sind.

Gleiche unter gleichen sozusagen.


----------



## Threshold (31. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Kurdische Flüchtlinge aus Nordirak in der Türkei? 
Na, ob die da gut aufgehoben sind.


----------



## Kaaruzo (31. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Threshold schrieb:


> Kurdische Flüchtlinge aus Nordirak in der Türkei?
> Na, ob die da gut aufgehoben sind.



Definitiv besser, als bei uns.

Wir sollten uns in dieser Frage (wie in vielen Dinge) einfach mal an Israel orientieren:

Flüchtlinge in Israel: Mahlzeit, Hotel und Billett einfach nach Uganda - NZZ Naher Osten & Nordafrika

Dieses kleine Land kann sich seit Jahrzehnten gegen eine Überzahl an Feinden behaupten, und das große Europa soll das angeblich nicht schaffen?

PS:

https://jungefreiheit.de/politik/de...hland-bei-meinungsfreiheit-nur-mittelmaessig/

Komisch, warum berichten unsere "großen" Medien nicht darüber, dass unserer Meinungsfreiheit nur mittelmäßig ist? Weil die großen Medien einen nicht zu unterschätzenden Anteil daran haben.


----------



## Icedaft (31. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Israel ist (gemein gesagt) eine Filiale der USA, ohne die Amis sähe es ganz böse aus für das kleine Israel....


----------



## Kaaruzo (31. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Israel ist (gemein gesagt) eine Filiale der USA, ohne die Amis sähe es ganz böse aus für das kleine Israel....



Stimmt, weil die stärkste Streitkraft im Nahen Osten und dazu auch Atommacht, sich nicht selbst verteidigen kann 

Tell me more please.


----------



## Threshold (31. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Definitiv besser, als bei uns.



Bei uns werden Kurden aber nicht verfolgt und diskriminiert.


----------



## Icedaft (31. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Lach Du ruhig. Wo nimmt das kleine Israel denn das ganze Geld her dafür? Aus ihrer blühenden Volkswirtschaft? Wohl eher nicht.


----------



## S754 (31. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Threshold schrieb:


> Bei uns werden Kurden aber nicht verfolgt und diskriminiert.



Öhm letzterem stimme ich dir nicht zu^^


----------



## Two-Face (31. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Lach Du ruhig. Wo nimmt das kleine Israel denn das ganze Geld her dafür? Aus ihrer blühenden Volkswirtschaft? Wohl eher nicht.


Nicht zu vergessen, die Waffen, die sie von den USA extrabillig bekommen.

M16-Sturmgewehre für eniger als 1 US-$ das Stück? Kein Schwarzmarkt der Welt ist so günstig.


----------



## Kaaruzo (31. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Lach Du ruhig. Wo nimmt das kleine Israel denn das ganze Geld her dafür? Aus ihrer blühenden Volkswirtschaft? Wohl eher nicht.



https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wirtschaft_Israels
Kein knappes Gut - Nachrichten Print - DIE WELT - Wissen (Print DW) - DIE WELT
Israel unter den 15 Top-Patentanmeldern - Israel Heute
Warum in Israel die meisten Patente angemeldet werden - Nachrichten Print - WELT KOMPAKT - Vermischtes (Print DWK) - DIE WELT

Israel ist vorallem führend im Technologiesektor und investiert wie kein zweites Land in Forschung und Bildung.

Israel hat aus dem Gebiet doch erst blühende Landschaften gemacht. Deshalb sind die Moslems vermutlich auch so verbissen und sauer auf Israel. Sie werden seit 60 Jahren von einem kleinen Land mit ca. 8 Mio Einwohner vorgeführt. Aber mit Ansage.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Nicht zu vergessen, die Waffen, die sie von den USA extrabillig bekommen.
> 
> M16-Sturmgewehre für eniger als 1 US-$ das Stück? Kein Schwarzmarkt der Welt ist so günstig.



1. Israel hat eine gut funktionierende Rüstungsindustrie.

2. Die USA haben eben erkannt, dass man das Land unterstützen muss.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (31. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Stimmt, keine Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge, Kriminelle und Anhänger einer mittelalterlichen Ideologie ins Land lassen. Das wäre doch mal ein Anfang.
> PS: Hier mal wieder der beste Beweis, dass der Großteil keine echten "Flüchtlinge" sind:
> Ich dachte, die fliehen vor Krieg und Terror, da müssten ihnen doch jedes EU-Land recht sein, oder? Nein, weil sie schön in unsere Sozialsystem wollen und sich durchfüttern lassen wollen. Solche Subjekte gehören noch an der Grenze abgewiesen.


1. Woher willst du denn wissen, ob ein Flüchtling kriminell ist? Wenn er etwas stiehlt? Diese Leute haben nichts! Das rechtfertigt zwar keinen Diebstahl, aber es erklärt ihn.
2. Was sind denn falsche Flüchtlinge? Made in China? 
3. Natürlich können sie in jedes andere EU-Land. Aber in DE hat man die besten Chancen auf ein anständiges Leben.


Rolk schrieb:


> Auch bekommen Flüchtlinge in Türkei und Libanon nicht monatlich ~360 € zugesteckt


Woher nehmt ihr eigentlich immer euer Geld-Argument?
Habt ihr dafür mal eine seriöse Quelle? Mit 360€ steuerfreiem Geld für Menschen, die nichts außer Essen und Trinken kaufen, müssen, ist das ja schon Luxus. 


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Zumal die Leute im Libanon und der Türkei, geografisch, politisch und religiös viel besser aufgehoben sind.
> 
> Gleiche unter gleichen sozusagen.


Genau, flieh als syrischer oder irakischer Kurde mal in das Land, was dich bombadiert.


----------



## -Shorty- (31. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Es ist ja nicht so als könnten wir uns das nicht leisten, wenn Menschen wie der Uli Hoeneß ihre Steuern zahlen würden. 
Wer weiß wieviel solcher Fälle nicht oder nie aufgedeckt werden. Aber der deutsche Steuerzahler hat eben eher ein Problem damit wenn sich ein Bedürftiger von 360€ im Monat ernährt, nicht wenn Multimillionär Millionen an einem Steuersystem vorbeischleust in das wir alle einzahlen, von dem wir alle Leben. 

 Lächerliche Debatte, sry.


----------



## Kaaruzo (31. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> 1. Woher willst du denn wissen, ob ein Flüchtling kriminell ist? Wenn er etwas stiehlt? Diese Leute haben nichts! Das rechtfertigt zwar keinen Diebstahl, aber es erklärt ihn.



Sie haben nichts, aber die 5000-6000 Dollar für den Schlepper? Jop.



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> 2. Was sind denn falsche Flüchtlinge? Made in China?



Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge, die nur in unser Sozialsystem wollen. Armut ist kein Asylgrund.



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> 3. Natürlich können sie in jedes andere EU-Land. Aber in DE hat man die besten Chancen auf ein anständiges Leben.



Der jährliche Hartz4 Satz ist in etwa so hoch wie das Durchschnittsgehalt in den Balkanländern. Dort hast du deine Begründung.

Welche Hilfen bekommen Flüchtlinge in Deutschland? - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Die flüchten nicht vor Krieg und Trauma. Die wollen in unsere Sozialsysteme. Die sollen mal ihre Länder auf Vordermann bringen.



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Genau, flieh als syrischer oder irakischer Kurde mal in das Land, was dich bombadiert.



Ach der Libanon bombardiert Irak und Syrien? Und ist Europa der einzige sichere Ort wo man hinfliehen kann? Nein, aber einer der wenigen Orte wo man fürs nichts tun Geld bekommt.

Und das ist deren Motivation.



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Es ist ja nicht so als könnten wir uns das nicht leisten, wenn Menschen wie der Uli Hoeneß ihre Steuern zahlen würden.
> Wer weiß wieviel solcher Fälle nicht oder nie aufgedeckt werden. Aber der deutsche Steuerzahler hat eben eher ein Problem damit wenn sich ein Bedürftiger von 360€ im Monat ernährt, nicht wenn Multimillionär Millionen an einem Steuersystem vorbeischleust in das wir alle einzahlen, von dem wir alle Leben.
> 
> Lächerliche Debatte, sry.



Honeß=Deutscher. Wirtschaftflüchtlinge =/= Deutsche.

Alles gesagt.


----------



## CmdCobra (31. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

... und auch diese 359 Euro sind auch nur Augenwischerrei um bei der unteren Bildungsschicht und der H4lern auf Stimmenfang,
ala Rattenfänger von Hameln zu gehen. Einfach mal Querlesen ... diese Leistungen werden nicht ausgezahlt, sie werden auch nicht
ausgezahlt wenn die Personen in einer Flüchtlingsunterkunft leben/hause, es ist ein minimales Taschengeld von 143,00 €.... 

Die zahle ich als Steuerzahler lieber jemanden der aus Not und Elend egal welcher Herkunft diese auch sein mag, als dem Hartzer
von Nebenan der noch nie in seinem Leben arbeiten war, dass auch nicht denkt zu ändern, weil er ja wenn er sich alles ganz schlau
einteilt, davon leben kann. Und am besten ist er Ende 20  

Vielleicht kriegt man ja alle unter einen Nenner, wenn wir generell gegen Sozialschmarozertum sind, egal welcher Nationalität,
Gesichts- oder Augenfarbe, sexuelle Vorlieben oder Religion...


----------



## S754 (31. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

LED-Tafeln sollen auf Österreichs Autobahnen vor herumirrenden Flüchtlingen warnen - Österreich - Vorarlberg Online


----------



## Kaaruzo (31. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



CmdCobra schrieb:


> ... und auch diese 359 Euro sind auch nur Augenwischerrei um bei der unteren Bildungsschicht und der H4lern auf Stimmenfang,
> ala Rattenfänger von Hameln zu gehen. Einfach mal Querlesen ... diese Leistungen werden nicht ausgezahlt, sie werden auch nicht
> ausgezahlt wenn die Personen in einer Flüchtlingsunterkunft leben/hause, es ist ein minimales Taschengeld von 143,00 €....
> 
> ...



Die Hälfte aller Asylbewerber kommen vom Balkan, gerade mal 1% davon hat Anspruch auf Asyl. Nein für die Leute würde ich nicht einen Cent hergeben. Dann haben die halt Armut und Elend in ihren Ländern.

Und? Ist das unser Problem? Sollen die ihre Länder man auf Vordermann bringen.


----------



## Threshold (31. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge, die nur in unser Sozialsystem wollen. Armut ist kein Asylgrund.



Was ist mit denen, die bei uns Arbeit suchen?
Ich würde mal glatt behaupten, dass das auch die deutliche Mehrheit ist.


----------



## CmdCobra (31. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Kann man ja nur warten bis der Postilon ein Bildmontage eines Verkehrzeichens ähnlich des "Vorsicht Wildwechsel" auf
seiner Website postet...


----------



## Kaaruzo (31. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Threshold schrieb:


> Was ist mit denen, die bei uns Arbeit suchen?
> Ich würde mal glatt behaupten, dass das auch die deutliche Mehrheit ist.



Arbeitsviusm beantragen.


----------



## CmdCobra (31. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Kaarzuo, woher hast du diese Egoeinstellung? Ich will dir echt nicht zu nahe treten und falls ich das tue entschuldige
ich mich jetzt schon, aber was hat dich zu so einer Einstellung gebracht? 

Müsste ich jetzt auf meine Eingangspost verweise, dass man beim diskutieren im Netz sein kann wer man will. 
Deswegen mag ich eher persönlich, da man dann auch über Menschen etwas erfährt, ihrer Schicksale, warum sie so denken... ihre Ängste... etc..

Ich verstehe es einfach nicht... geht nicht in mein Kopf...


----------



## -Shorty- (31. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> .
> Die sollen mal ihre Länder auf Vordermann bringen.
> .
> .
> Honeß=Deutscher. Wirtschaftflüchtlinge =/= Deutsche.



Sehe den Zusammenhang nicht, Arsch bleibt Arsch, Bedürftiger bleibt bedürftig. 

Die können ihre Länder nicht auf Vordermann bringen, solange deren Regierungen demokratische Entwicklungen mit Waffen, U-Boote und Panzern aus Deutschland niederschlagen, so einfach ist das. Da werden Milliardengeschäfte abgeschlossen und jetzt wundert man sich dass die Bevölkerung dahin geht wo sie nicht um ihr Leben bangen müssen. Lustigerweise gehen diese Leute auch noch dort hin wo man mit ihrem Leid Geld gemacht hat. Tja, das Schicksal ist ne Bit**.


----------



## Kaaruzo (31. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



CmdCobra schrieb:


> Kaarzuo, woher hast du diese Egoeinstellung? Ich will dir echt nicht zu nahe treten und falls ich das tue entschuldige
> ich mich jetzt schon, aber was hat dich zu so einer Einstellung gebracht?
> 
> Müsste ich jetzt auf meine Eingangspost verweise, dass man beim diskutieren im Netz sein kann wer man will.
> ...



Und mir geht es nicht in den Kopf, warum man sein Geld für die ganze Welt rausschmeißen will.

Asyl nur für Leute die einen Anspruch nach §16a GG nachweisen können und normale Einwanderung, nur für Leute die uns volkswirtschaftlich nutzen und die eine entsprechende Qualifizierung + Sprachkenntnis nachweisen können.

Alle andere nicht.



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Sehe den Zusammenhang nicht, Arsch bleibt Arsch, Bedürftiger bleibt bedürftig.



Das wir nicht für fremde Leute zuständig sind.



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Die können ihre Länder nicht auf Vordermann bringen, solange deren Regierungen demokratische Entwicklungen mit Waffen, U-Boote und Panzern aus Deutschland niederschlagen, so einfach ist das. Da werden Milliardengeschäfte abgeschlossen und jetzt wundert man sich dass die Bevölkerung dahin geht wo sie nicht um ihr Leben bangen müssen. Lustigerweise gehen diese Leute auch noch dort hin wo man mit ihrem Leid Geld gemacht hat. Tja, das Schicksal ist ne Bit**.



Richtig, wir hatten Glück, die hatten Pech. Thats life.


----------



## CmdCobra (31. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Habe die Idee... wir kaufen ne riieeeeeeeeeeeesen Insel und schicken alle die Ärsche sind dahin...
Gabs in der Geschichte schon mal und ist nen rieeeeeeeesen Kontinent... *sry Spaß back to topic*

Wieso für die ganze Welt ... mir sind die Menschen denen es gut geht auf der Welt relativ einerlei...
Friredliche Koexistenz 

Genau dein letzte Satz beschreibt es perfekt: die Würfel des Lebens haben entschieden das Kaaruzo
die 6 gewürfelt hat und Deutschland leben darf und dein afrikanisches oder buldgarisches Ebenbild
leider nur die 1 und die leben dort wo es ihnen nicht so gut geht. Mehr auch nicht... das ist alles? und
darauf bildest du dir ein "mehr Wert" zu sein und das es den anderen nicht besser gehen darf`? 

Wieso den Spieß nicht einfach mal umdrehen ... *die UNO-Spielkarte tauschen ziehen"

Immer dran denken... dir kann es auch mal so gehen


----------



## Kaaruzo (31. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



CmdCobra schrieb:


> Habe die Idee... wir kaufen ne riieeeeeeeeeeeesen Insel und schicken alle die Ärsche sind dahin...
> Gabs in der Geschichte schon mal und ist nen rieeeeeeeesen Kontinent... *sry Spaß back to topic*



Womit sich wieder die Frage stellt, wer bestimmt wer Arsch ist und wer nicht?

Die selben Leute, die jeden andersdenkenden als Nazis diffamieren?



CmdCobra schrieb:


> Wieso für die ganze Welt ... mir sind die Menschen denen es gut geht auf der Welt relativ einerlei...
> Friredliche Koexistenz
> 
> Genau dein letzte Satz beschreibt es perfekt: die Würfel des Lebens haben entschieden das Kaaruzo
> ...



Wenn es so kommt, hab ich halt Pech gehabt. So ist das Leben. Ist nur sehr unwarscheinlich, dass es so kommen wird.


----------



## CmdCobra (31. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



			
				
Die selben Leute schrieb:
			
		

> Nee dann landen die ja alle wieder auf einem Haufen. Nazis sind Nazis...
> Flüchtlinge den Tot zu wünschen bzw.das sie sich ihr Schicksal selbst durch die gefährliche Überfahrt gewählt haben und damit Leben müssen sterben
> zu können, sich ihrem Schicksal zu überlassen, als wäre es natürliche Selektion,  hat nichts mehr mit "Andersdenkenden" zu tun und ist weit weg von
> der von mir gegen Nazi zu verteidigten Verfassung bzw. Grundgesetz...
> ...


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (31. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Wie wäre es wenn mir jemand erklärt was joko un klaas für Assi Sprüche loslassen ?
Kann ja nicht war sein als ob wir nicht genug Hartz 4 tv haben ... 
Die können doch meiner Meinung nach für die Flüchtlinge tun was sie wollen ich Klatsch kein Beifall wenn Flüchtlinge ertrinken!
Aber nach Deutschland kommen sollen sie auch nicht.


----------



## Kaaruzo (31. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



CmdCobra schrieb:


> Nee dann landen die ja alle wieder auf einem Haufen. Nazis sind Nazis...
> Flüchtlinge den Tot zu wünschen bzw.das sie sich ihr Schicksal selbst durch die gefährliche Überfahrt gewählt haben und damit Leben müssen sterben
> zu können, sich ihrem Schicksal zu überlassen, als wäre es natürliche Selektion,  hat nichts mehr mit "Andersdenkenden" zu tun und ist weit weg von
> der von mir gegen Nazi zu verteidigten Verfassung bzw. Grundgesetz...



Unser Grundgesetz gilt aber nur in Deutschland. Wenn Leute im Mittelmeer ersaufen, können sie dafür nicht auf Grundlage des Grundgesetzes Deutschland belangen.

Also ist es nicht unser Problem.



CmdCobra schrieb:


> Nein gleiches Recht für Alle ... dann könnte man deutsche Nichtzugebrauchende Bürger auch gleich Zwangsentstaatangehörigen. Accch ... zum Glück
> durch unser Grundgesetz verboten..



Das ist aber nicht unsere Aufgabe.


----------



## -Shorty- (31. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



na DIE Glaskugel ! schrieb:


> Wie wäre es wenn mir jemand erklärt was joko un klaas für Assi Sprüche loslassen ?
> Kann ja nicht war sein als ob wir nicht genug Hartz 4 tv haben ...
> Die können doch meiner Meinung nach für die Flüchtlinge tun was sie wollen ich Klatsch kein Beifall wenn Flüchtlinge ertrinken!
> Aber nach Deutschland kommen sollen sie auch nicht.



Ja, nur sind wir hier nicht bei "Wünsch-dir-deinen-Flüchtling". Die beginnen ihre Reise auch nicht aus sportlichen Gründen (schneller, höher, weiter) sondern aus so banalen Gründen wie das eigene Überleben und ihrer Familie zu sichern. 

Aber wer viel zu verlieren hat, hat eben auch wenig zu teilen. 
Das sieht man die Tage deutlich in Deutschland.

Obwohl ohne den Marshall-Plan der Amerikaner gar nichts voran gegangen wäre, tun heut alle so als hätte sie sich ihren Wohlstand ganz allein aus der Asche des Nichts erarbeitet. LÄCHERLICH

Wir waren damals Weltkriegsverlierer, waren auf die Hilfe anderer Nationen angewiesen, heute sind ein Paar tausend Hilfesuchende zuviel für ein System dass es sich leisten kann Milliarden in die EU zu pumpen.


----------



## S754 (31. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Das darf doch wohl nicht wahr sein:
Medienberichte: Flüchtlinge stürmen Züge nach Deutschland und Österreich - Politik - Vorarlberg Online
Ungarn lässt Flüchtlinge in Züge nach Österreich - Politik - Vorarlberg Online


----------



## CmdCobra (31. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Das GG hat ihren Geltungsbereich im Hoheitsgebiet der BRD... richtig. Teil des GG sind aber die Menschenrecht und die Genfer Flüchtlingskonvention
und diese gelten nun mal auf der ganzen Welt, auch auf dem Mittelmeer. Doch es ist es... siehst du ja an der Diskussion hier.

Doch ist es .. ich kann nicht den einen vorwerfen Schmarotzer zu sein und die wahren Schmarotzer in Ruhe zu lassen, weil sie Deutsche sind
oder einen deutschen Pass haben. Wir drehen uns im Kreis... Asylrecht ist ein Menschenrecht und kennt keine Grenzen. Wie man danach mit
den Flüchtlingen verfahren muss ist eine andere Frage ...


----------



## Kaaruzo (31. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Ja, nur sind wir hier nicht bei "Wünsch-dir-deinen-Flüchtling". Die beginnen ihre Reise auch nicht aus sportlichen Gründen (schneller, höher, weiter) sondern aus so banalen Gründen wie das eigene Überleben und ihrer Familie zu sichern.



Das ist ja auch deren gutes Recht. Aber es ist auch unser gutes Recht zu sagen, dass Armut und Elend keine Asylgründe sind.

Wenn die doch alle so hochqualifziert sind, wie mir Politik und Medien weißmachen wollen, können die doch ohne weiteres ein Arbeitsvisum bekommen, oder nicht?



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Aber wer viel zu verlieren hat, hat eben auch wenig zu teilen.
> Das sieht man die Tage deutlich in Deutschland.



Ist aber auch echt gemein, dass der doofe deutsche Michel nicht jedem Wirtschaftsflüchtling sein Leben in der Hängematte finanzieren möchte.



CmdCobra schrieb:


> Das GG hat ihren Geltungsbereich im Hoheitsgebiet der BRD... richtig. Teil des GG sind aber die Menschenrecht und die Genfer Flüchtlingskonvention
> und diese gelten nun mal auf der ganzen Welt, auch auf dem Mittelmeer. Doch es ist es... siehst du ja an der Diskussion hier..



Und wenn diese Leute wegen eigener Verantwortung ersaufen, ist es aber nicht unsere Schuld. Ergo ist der Verweis auf GG und Menschenrechte und Genfer Flüchtlingskonvention überflüssig.




CmdCobra schrieb:


> Doch ist es .. ich kann nicht den einen vorwerfen Schmarotzer zu sein und die wahren Schmarotzer in Ruhe zu lassen, weil sie Deutsche sind
> oder einen deutschen Pass haben. Wir drehen uns im Kreis... Asylrecht ist ein Menschenrecht und kennt keine Grenzen. Wie man danach mit
> den Flüchtlingen verfahren muss ist eine andere Frage ...



Doch genau so funktionieren Staaten. Du kannst deine eigenen Bevölkerung nicht ausbürgern. Inländische Kriminelle und Schmarotzer sind ein Übel, dass eine Gesellschaft ertragen muss.

Ausländische Kriminelle und Schmarotzer aber eben * nicht *.

Und zum Thema Asyl. 50% der Ayslbewerber kommen vom Balkan. Aber nur 1% haben einen Anspruch. Ergo ist es egal ob in deren Ländern Armut und Elend herrschen. Die haben keinen Anspruch. Fertig.


----------



## Kaaruzo (31. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Ungarns Reaktion auf das Unverständnis der europäischen Staaten zum Thema "Zaun-bauen".
> 
> Eigentlich clever, anstatt sein Land international unbeliebt zu machen lässt er sie einfach durch, Ungarn stellt wohl für die wenigsten das "Ziel" da.



Richtig. Eigentlich hätten die anderen Ländern (insbsondere die Zielländer dieser "Flüchtlinge") Ungarn zur Seite stehen müssen, statt es zu kritiseren.

Zum Dank bekommen wir noch mehr Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge.


----------



## CmdCobra (31. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Denke mal auch wieder Lügenpresse da Springer:

Flüchtlinge vom Balkan: Viele Irrtümer über Asylbewerber   - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Woher weißt du wer Wirtschaftsflüchtling ist oder nicht? Bestimmst du das? Was ist mit den Sinti und Romas auf denen
immer rumgehackt wird ...


----------



## -Shorty- (31. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ich denke mal jetzt gehts gleich um GB und die anderen EU-Staaten und weshalb wir Deutschen irgendwas anders machen sollten als die. Einer der wenigen Momente in denen ehemals verfeindete Nationen als positives Beispiel aufgeführt werden. 
So ist das in solchen Kreisen, man bedient sich wo es grade passt.
Das ist meistens die Notbremse wenn nix mehr geht, ala " die lassen doch auch niemand rein". 
So Sandkasten-Style.


----------



## CmdCobra (31. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

... und steht da mit einem Satz das die über Jahre in Deutschland verweilen und dir deine Hängematte streitig machen?
Also werden zwischen 98 - 99,8 % der Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge kein Asyl gewährt und nach Abschluß des rechtstaatlichen
Verwaltungsaktes zurückgeführt ... also wo ist die Bedrohung für unseren Rechtsstaat / für Deutschland?


----------



## Leob12 (31. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Rolk schrieb:


> Diese Vergleiche mit Libanon, Türkei usw. hinken aber gewaltig. Bei uns werden Flüchtlinge nicht weitab der eigenen Bevölkerung in Zeltstädte gesteckt und nur mit dem Allernötigsten versorgt und selbst das wird zu grossen Teilen noch Hilfsorganisationen überlassen. Auch bekommen Flüchtlinge in Türkei und Libanon nicht monatlich ~360 € zugesteckt. Ob den Flüchtlingen dort Asyl gewährt wird weis ich jetzt selber nicht, aber ich würde mal sehr stark vermuten das sie nur auf unbestimmte Zeit geduldet werden. Völlig andere Verhältnisse also und kein Argument dagegen das bei uns irgedwann das Boot eben voll ist.


 
Ach so, der Vergleich hinkt also? Trotzdem hat ein Land wie der Libanon, vor keinen 10 Jahren noch einen Krieg überstanden, weit mehr Flüchtlinge untergebracht als Deutschland. Deutschland hat um ein Vielfaches mehr an Geld, schon eine Weile keinen Krieg mehr erlebt und da weint man fürchterlich weil die Politiker nicht wissen wohin mit den Flüchtlinge, welche ja so überraschend gekommen sind.
Die Verhältnisse dort sind sicher weitaus schlechter, aber ich darf dich ja daran erinnern wieviele Flüchtlinge dort sind, in Relation zur Gesamtbevölkerung und wieviel Geld der Libanon überhaupt zur Verfügung hat.
Wann ist denn das sagenumwobene Boot nun voll? Jetzt? Übermorgen? In zwei Jahren? 
Eine Quelle für die 360€ (90€ pro Woche) hast du sicher auch zur Verfügung oder? 



HamsterGroupon3658 schrieb:


> manchmal denke ich, es wäre gar nicht so schlimm wenn sich da drüben alle gegenseitig abmurksen. dann ist wenigstens ruhe und die ganze region kann wieder bei null anfangne.


Schmeißen wir am besten ne Atombombe über Krisenregionen ab, Problem gelöst, oder? Dann sperren wir noch alle rechts und linksradikalen Personen auf eine Insel im Pazifik, und lassen sie dort. 



na DIE Glaskugel ! schrieb:


> Wie wäre es wenn mir jemand erklärt was joko un klaas für Assi Sprüche loslassen ?
> Kann ja nicht war sein als ob wir nicht genug Hartz 4 tv haben ...
> Die können doch meiner Meinung nach für die Flüchtlinge tun was sie wollen ich Klatsch kein Beifall wenn Flüchtlinge ertrinken!
> Aber nach Deutschland kommen sollen sie auch nicht.


Fühlst du dich beleidigt? Sieht ganz so aus, kennst du den Spruch mit den Hunden die von irgendwas getroffen werden?
Aber für dich etwas niveauvoller, müsste dir doch passen  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l6VSr3l_v-Q 
Bei irgendwelchen dummen rechten Parolen regst du dich nicht auf, ein Schelm wer böses denkt.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (31. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Sie haben nichts, aber die 5000-6000 Dollar für den Schlepper? Jop.


Ich bringe dir allwissendem User mal kurz  etwas über Menschlichkeit bei:

In muslimischen Ländern z.B. wirft jeder Geld zusammen, um jemandem eine Flucht zu ermöglichen. Die Braut bekommt bei der Hochzeit oft Gold, was sie verkaufen kann.
Oh, das ist aber dann bestimmt durch Drogenhandel entstanden, weil der böse Flüchtling ja nur auf Geld aus ist.  


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ach der Libanon bombardiert Irak und Syrien?.


Aber du kannst lesen?
Die Türkei bombadiert Syrien und den Irak.


Und die sollen Ihre Länder auf Vordermann bringen, Kaaruzo?


-Shorty- schrieb:


> Die können ihre Länder nicht auf Vordermann bringen





Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Richtig, wir hatten Glück, die hatten Pech. Thats life.


WO IST DENN DA DER SINN BEI DEINEN BEITRÄGEN?  


na DIE Glaskugel ! schrieb:


> ich Klatsch kein Beifall wenn Flüchtlinge ertrinken!


Ich brauchte erstmal 5 Anläufe um das Buchstabengewirr zu lesen und mir Satzzeichen dazu zu denken.
Du klatschst also, wenn Flüchtlinge ertrinken?


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Inwiefern? Sollen wir alle Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge vom Balkan aufnehmen, ist das dein Vorschlag?


Was hast du denn immer mit deinem "WIR"?
Ich zähle mich nicht zu Flüchtlingsgegnern.
Dann sag "ICH", aber unter "WIR" verstehe ich alle Deutschen.

Edit: Ich finde gerade den Beitrag hier mit den links- und rechtsextremen nicht, aber lieber habe ich 100 Menschen neben mir wohnen, die sich gewaltsam für Multi-Kulti und Gleichberechtigung einsetzen, als 1, der in einer U-Bahn auf Ausländer uriniert.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (31. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Ich bringe dir allwissendem User mal kurz  etwas über Menschlichkeit bei:
> In muslimischen Ländern z.B. wirft jeder Geld zusammen, um jemandem eine Flucht zu ermöglichen. Die Braut bekommt bei der Hochzeit oft Gold, was sie verkaufen kann.
> Oh, das ist aber dann bestimmt durch Drogenhandel entstanden, weil der böse Flüchtling ja nur auf Geld aus ist.
> .


Wo hast du das her ?
Sorry aber das ist völliger Quatsch, das trifft vielleicht auf die Ölscheiche zu aber nicht auf die eher ärmere Bevölkerung  (Ausnahme: VAE) !


xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Edit: Ich finde gerade den Beitrag hier mit den links- und rechtsextremen nicht, aber lieber habe ich 100 Menschen neben mir wohnen, die sich gewaltsam für Multi-Kulti und Gleichberechtigung einsetzen, als 1, der in einer U-Bahn auf Ausländer uriniert.


Multi-Kulti und Gleichberechtigung widerspricht sich.... (vor allem bei Muslimen)G
Gewaltsam und im Wahn für eine Kulturidee eintreten ? Sehr interessant bei den Nazis nannte sich das noch "Arisierung"....


----------



## Kaaruzo (31. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Ich bringe dir allwissendem User mal kurz  etwas über Menschlichkeit bei:
> 
> In muslimischen Ländern z.B. wirft jeder Geld zusammen, um jemandem eine Flucht zu ermöglichen. Die Braut bekommt bei der Hochzeit oft Gold, was sie verkaufen kann.
> Oh, das ist aber dann bestimmt durch Drogenhandel entstanden, weil der böse Flüchtling ja nur auf Geld aus ist.



Ach und deshalb sollen wir jetzt illegalen Einwanderer reinlassen? Weil die vorher schön brav den Klingelbeutel rumgereicht haben?



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Aber du kannst lesen?
> Die Türkei bombadiert Syrien und den Irak.



Ja aber der Libanon ja nicht. Der nimmt doch jede Menge menschen auf. 



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Und die sollen Ihre Länder auf Vordermann bringen, Kaaruzo?



Sie hätten ja nicht gegen Assad kämpfen müssen, dann wäre kein Bürgerkrieg dort. Fällt unter die Kategorie "selber schuld".



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Was hast du denn immer mit deinem "WIR"?
> Ich zähle mich nicht zu Flüchtlingsgegnern.



Wir im Sinne der Steuerzahler. Stimmt du zählst der wir lassen jede rein Fraktion. Egal ob Asylanspruch besteht oder nicht.

Lass mich raten. Schüler oder Student ne?



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Dann sag "ICH", aber unter "WIR" verstehe ich alle Deutschen.



Dann frag nach. Ich formuliere meine Beiträge immer noch wie * ich * es für richtig halte.



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Edit: Ich finde gerade den Beitrag hier mit den links- und rechtsextremen nicht, aber lieber habe ich 100 Menschen neben mir wohnen, die sich gewaltsam für Multi-Kulti und Gleichberechtigung einsetzen, als 1, der in einer U-Bahn auf Ausländer uriniert.



Also du bist für gewalttätige Leute, lehnst aber andere gewalttätige Leute ab?

Ich denke, man sollte alle gewalttätigen Leute ablehnen.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (31. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Wo hast du das her ?
> Sorry aber das ist völliger Quatsch, das trifft vielleicht auf die Ölscheiche zu aber nicht auf die eher ärmere Bevölkerung  (Ausnahme: VAE) !


Es ist aber so. Oft schmeißt ein ganzes Dorf Geld zusammen.
Mal ist es nur die Familie, mal finanziert man es sich irgendwie selber.



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Multi-Kulti und Gleichberechtigung widerspricht sich.... (vor allem bei Muslimen)G
> Gewaltsam und im Wahn für eine Kulturidee eintreten ? Sehr interessant bei den Nazis nannte sich das noch "Arisierung"....


Multi-Kulti fängt schon bei Deutschen und Muslimen an


----------



## cryon1c (31. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Nur haben Nazis damals Leute für ihre Ideen umgebracht. Hier wird dafür gekämpft, das jeder leben kann wie es sich gehört und jeder die gleichen Rechte und Pflichten hat. 

Und ja auch mir sind Leute lieber die sich für andere einsetzen, anstatt sie nur rauswerfen (oder schlimmeres) zu wollen. Wenn keiner es auf die zivilisierte Weise versteht, werden die Leute halt auf die Straße gehen. 

Und was heißt hier bei Muslimen? Die sind nix anderes als Christen, Hindus oder Buddhisten, sie haben ihren Glauben, die damit verbundenen Rituale - aber sie lassen alle anderen in Ruhe leben - die wollen genau so wenig Streß wie wir. 
Gerade die, die fliehen mussten, würden doch niemals in einem Land für Streß sorgen, welches sie aufgenommen hat und ihnen ein anständiges Leben ermöglicht.


----------



## Threshold (31. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Aber es ist ja haufig so, dass gerade die, die jeden ins Land lassen wollen, meist keiner Arbeit nachgehen und das Geld der anderen verteilen wollen.



Mal wieder verallgemeinern? 
Alle über einen Kamm scheren? 
Ich habe kein Problem damit, dass jemand versucht, bei uns Asyl zu beantragen und dann einen Job nachgehen möchte. Die meisten wollen arbeiten, sie sind jung und können das, sie bereichern unser Land und sorgen dafür, dass Deutschland nicht überaltert -- man schaue sich mal Japan als Vergleich an.
wo ist eigentlich mein Hartzer Geld?    Morgen ist der erste September.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (31. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Threshold schrieb:


> man schaue sich mal Japan als Vergleich an.


Japan ist aber auch ziemlich überbevölkert, auch Deutschland hat für seine Fläche recht viele Einwohner.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Es ist aber so. Oft schmeißt ein ganzes Dorf Geld zusammen.
> Mal ist es nur die Familie, mal finanziert man es sich irgendwie selber.


Generell ist bei denen die Familie eher heilig und in einem fremden Land ist der Zusammenhalt der " Volksgruppe " auch wesentlich höher.



> Multi-Kulti und Gleichberechtigung widerspricht sich.... (vor allem bei Muslimen)G
> Gewaltsam und im Wahn für eine Kulturidee eintreten ? Sehr interessant bei den Nazis nannte sich das noch "Arisierung"....


Auch wenn man einer Gruppe angehört muss es nicht immer Extremismus sein der vorherrscht.
Sicherlich wird man nicht die Fremdenfreundlichkeit erreichen die Merkel oder Schweiger von der Republik erwarten. Je tiefer man auf der Leiter sitzt desto eher kommt der Futterneid


----------



## Leob12 (31. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Threshold schrieb:


> Mal wieder verallgemeinern?
> Alle über einen Kamm scheren?
> Ich habe kein Problem damit, dass jemand versucht, bei uns Asyl zu beantragen und dann einen Job nachgehen möchte. Die meisten wollen arbeiten, sie sind jung und können das, sie bereichern unser Land und sorgen dafür, dass Deutschland nicht überaltert -- man schaue sich mal Japan als Vergleich an.
> wo ist eigentlich mein Hartzer Geld?    Morgen ist der erste September.



Das alle über einen Kamm geschert werden ist doch nichts neues bei ihm^^ 
Am besten Deutschland abriegeln, dann wird es uns allen besser gehen, vielleicht  

Vielleicht haben diese Leute aber auch Angst das ihnen der Syrer ohne Deutschkenntnisse den Job wegnimmt.


----------



## Captn (31. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Vielleicht haben diese Leute aber auch Angst das ihnen der Syrer ohne Deutschkenntnisse den Job wegnimmt.



Ganz bestimmt; ich fürchte mich zutiefst . Vorallem vor den vielen Syrern .


----------



## cryon1c (31. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Muslime lassen alle anderen in Ruhe leben ??? Merkt man an den Forderungen vom Zentralrat der Muslime und dem IS...
> Die lassen sich nicht mal untereinander in Ruhe.



Es gibt überall Deppen und Idioten, dafür kann weder die Religion noch die Politik was. 
Und wenn Forderungen nicht mit dem Gesetz im Land vereinbar sind, werden sie nix davon umsetzen können. 

Ihr tut ja so als ob Muslime alle frauenfeindliche Terroristen sind, die alles umbringen wollen was nicht ihrem Glauben oder der Sharia folgt. 
Frag mal die Muslime, die hier friedlich leben und keinem was tun. Es gibt sehr sehr viele von denen, nur weil einige % sich daneben benehmen, darf man nicht alle dafür bestrafen >.<
Wir leben nicht im Mittelalter und sollten es langsam kapiert haben... Die Leute die Unfug machen, sind Schuld. Nicht die Religion, der Staat oder sonstige Sachen. 
Für radikale Muslime habe ich genau so wenig übrig wie für rechtsradikale Idioten die hier Heime anzünden und rumpöbelnd auf der Straße rumrennen...
Ich bin aber klug genug um zu verstehen das niemand anders dafür die Schuld trägt, das es diese Idioten gibt. Sie sind selbst dafür verantwortlich und man kann nicht irgendwen anders dafür heranziehen!


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (31. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Frag mal die Muslime, die hier friedlich leben und keinem was tun.


Das sind aber keine Neuankömmlinge sondern Muslime in 2. oder 3. Generation. 
Außerdem sind diese in den Augen der Muslime die grad auch ihrer Heimat kommen keine "richtigen Muslime" und, deshalb müssen sie in manchen Stadtteilen um ihr Leben fürchten (teilweise sogar bei der eigenen Familie) .


----------



## Threshold (31. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Das sind aber keine Neuankömmlinge sondern Muslime in 2. oder 3. Generation.
> Außerdem sind diese in den Augen der Muslime die grad auch ihrer Heimat kommen keine "richtigen Muslime" und, deshalb müssen sie in manchen Stadtteilen um ihr Leben fürchten (teilweise sogar bei der eigenen Familie) .



Woher nimmst du diese Annahme?
Ich hab eher Sorgen, dass sie Opfer von irgendwelchen Glatzköpfen werden.


----------



## Kaaruzo (31. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Threshold schrieb:


> Mal wieder verallgemeinern?
> Alle über einen Kamm scheren?
> Ich habe kein Problem damit, dass jemand versucht, bei uns Asyl zu beantragen und dann einen Job nachgehen möchte. Die meisten wollen arbeiten, sie sind jung und können das, sie bereichern unser Land und sorgen dafür, dass Deutschland nicht überaltert -- man schaue sich mal Japan als Vergleich an.
> wo ist eigentlich mein Hartzer Geld?    Morgen ist der erste September.



Wenn die alle arbeiten wollen und können, warum beantragen sie dann kein Arbeitsvisum? Sollte doch für qualifizierte kein Problem sein?



Leob12 schrieb:


> Das alle über einen Kamm geschert werden ist doch nichts neues bei ihm^^
> Am besten Deutschland abriegeln, dann wird es uns allen besser gehen, vielleicht



Australien fährt mit dieser Methode sehr gut gegen die Illegalen und die legalen können viel besser bedient werden. Eine Win-Win-Situation.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Vielleicht haben diese Leute aber auch Angst das ihnen der Syrer ohne Deutschkenntnisse den Job wegnimmt.



Ist in meinem Beruf eher unwahrscheinlich. Da muss ich mehr Angst haben, von besser qualifizierten Deutschen ersetzt zu werden.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Es gibt überall Deppen und Idioten, dafür kann weder die Religion noch die Politik was.
> Und wenn Forderungen nicht mit dem Gesetz im Land vereinbar sind, werden sie nix davon umsetzen können.
> 
> Ihr tut ja so als ob Muslime alle frauenfeindliche Terroristen sind, die alles umbringen wollen was nicht ihrem Glauben oder der Sharia folgt.
> ...



Nur das die islamischen Länder ziemlich herausstechen. Hat aber wie immer nichts mit dem Islam zu tun. Dass das einzige Land im Nahen Osten, das eine Demokratie ist, keine islamische Mehrheit hat, bestimmt auch nicht


----------



## Sparanus (31. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ich glaube was Kaaruzo und Computer sagt Nein über den Islam denken haben sie 
von solchen Eindrücken:
https://www.facebook.com/DeinBeicht...888283173/1127548243941037/?type=1&permPage=1
http://abload.de/img/unbenanntwckpz.jpg

Es sind nicht alle so drauf, nichtmal die Mehrheit, aber es sind mehr als man zugeben mag. Blättert mal zurück 
zum Palästina Konflikt, wie man da drauf war. Besser als die NPD ist das nicht, es ist ebenso rassistisch, aber
das ist ein importiertes Problem im Gegensatz zu Rechtsextremen die man idR. nicht rauswerfen kann.

EDIT:
Danke PCGH, dass die neue Software keinen Forencode mehr akzeptiert. -.-


----------



## cryon1c (31. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Das sind aber keine Neuankömmlinge sondern Muslime in 2. oder 3. Generation.
> Außerdem sind diese in den Augen der Muslime die grad auch ihrer Heimat kommen keine "richtigen Muslime" und, deshalb müssen sie in manchen Stadtteilen um ihr Leben fürchten (teilweise sogar bei der eigenen Familie) .



Wie gesagt, was können die friedlichen Leute für die wenigen Deppen die es in ihren Reihen gibt?
Es gibt auch radikale Christen (überwiegend in den USA), Nazis, Linksextreme und noch ne ganze Menge an anderen Idioten die sich immer irgendeine Begründung/Ideologie/whatever raussuchen um anderen gehörig auf den Sack zu gehen oder schlimmeres.

Ich werde hier als "Russe" angesehen wegen meiner Herkunft, kann ich was dafür das es einige Leute mit derselben Herkunft gibt die hier Streß machen, sich bis Oberkante besaufen und auf alles pfeifen? Natürlich nicht, aber ich kann was dagegen tun.
Und zwar den Leuten zeigen das nicht jeder aus dieser Ecke ein hirnloses Schwein ist, der auf Kosten des Staates sich hoch% Alk kauft und randaliert. 

Und für mich (und ganz viele andere Leute) gibt es keine "richtigen" Gläubigen. Es gibt viele unterschiedliche Richtungen, vor allem im Islam und im Christentum. Und die mögen sich auch nicht, frag mal was die Russisch-Orthodoxe Kirche von der Lutheranischen hält z.B. Das ist dieselbe Religion, wird aber unterschiedlich ausgelegt.  Und die Christen sind auch aktuell noch für einige schlimme Sachen verantwortlich - aber weil sie hier so massiv verankert ist, wird hier und da ein (oder auch mal beide) Auge zugedrückt. 
Was den Islam angeht - der is ja nicht von hier, da wird alles hinterfragt und öffentlich breitgetreten, was einem nicht gefällt. Selbst wenn man 0 Ahnung von der Materie hat. 

Übrigens sind auch sehr sehr viele Muslime hier die in der 1. Generation hier leben und friedlich sind. Einige davon sind erst seit 2-3 Jahren hier, sprechen nicht wirklich gut und fallen auf - sie sind legal hier, arbeiten, zahlen Steuern und tun alles was die Einheimischen machen - nur mit dem Unterschied das sie an einen anderen Gott glauben als unsere Christen, Juden oder sonstige. Das macht sie weder besser noch schlechter...

Dieser halboffene Rassismus, getarnt unter der "Sorge" um das eigene Land, die Kultur, Sicherheit und was weiß ich noch alles, geht mir so auf den Zeiger.
Ich bin hergekommen, habe mich integriert und bin Gott sei Dank nie aufgefallen weil ich nicht dunkelhäutig bin... Und das was ich geschafft habe, ohne mich wirlich anzustrengen - das können die alle auch. Viele wollen und werden es auch nicht tun, wenn wir sie hier als Terroristen, frauenfeindliche Idioten und Faulpelze abstempeln und ihnen NICHTS gutes entgegenbringen. 
Ich wäre auch enttäuscht, sauer und ganz und gar nicht freundlich zu der Bevölkerung hier, wenn sie mich von Anfang an als Feind betrachten würde. 

Nazis sind leider ein sehr großes Problem und die nehmen überall zu und gewinnen immer mehr Macht... Wann verschwindet diese unmenschliche Ideologie endlich mal komplett von diesem Planeten? Darf ich das noch erleben?


----------



## Kaaruzo (31. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich glaube was Kaaruzo und Computer sagt Nein über den Islam denken haben sie
> von solchen Eindrücken:
> https://www.facebook.com/DeinBeicht...888283173/1127548243941037/?type=1&permPage=1
> http://abload.de/img/unbenanntwckpz.jpg
> ...



Ich habe meine Meinung in erster Linie von den Eindrücken, die man aus islamischen Länder gewinnt. Und die ist nicht sonderlich gut. Vorallem nicht wenn man als Parameter solche Sachen wie Demokratie, Gleichberechtigung, Presse- Meinungs- und Demonstrationsfreiheit, sowie den Schutz von religiösen und sexuellen Minderheiten, anlegt.

Da fallen meiner Meinung nach die islamischen Ländern gnadenlos durch. Und Israel beweist ja, dass man im Nahen Osten auch eine stabile Demokratie errichten kann. Sofern der Islam nicht die Mehrheit stellt.


----------



## cryon1c (31. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich habe meine Meinung in erster Linie von den Eindrücken, die man aus islamischen Länder gewinnt. Und die ist nicht sonderlich gut. Vorallem nicht wenn man als Parameter solche Sachen wie Demokratie, Gleichberechtigung, Presse- Meinungs- und Demonstrationsfreiheit, sowie den Schutz von religiösen und sexuellen Minderheiten, anlegt.
> 
> Da fallen meiner Meinung nach die islamischen Ländern gnadenlos durch. Und Israel beweist ja, dass man im Nahen Osten auch eine stabile Demokratie errichten kann. Sofern der Islam nicht die Mehrheit stellt.



In diesen Ländern sind Diktatoren am Werk, es herrschen Kriege und Aufstände, die haben weit größere Probleme als das besagte. Und ansatt zu helfen, sollen wir die Leute da wie Tiere einsperren und sich selbst überlassen?
Ach ja, noch mit Waffen beliefern, damit die sich da noch viel schneller und effizienter umbringen können *facepalm*


----------



## Kaaruzo (31. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> In diesen Ländern sind Diktatoren am Werk, es herrschen Kriege und Aufstände, die haben weit größere Probleme als das besagte. Und ansatt zu helfen, sollen wir die Leute da wie Tiere einsperren und sich selbst überlassen?
> Ach ja, noch mit Waffen beliefern, damit die sich da noch viel schneller und effizienter umbringen können *facepalm*



Der arabische Frühling hat ja gezeigt, was passiert. Die Leute wählen als erstes Islamisten. Die können aufgrund ihrer Ideologie nicht in Freiheit leben und die Dikatoren wissen das.

Unter Assad, Gadaffi, Huessein und Mubarak waren diese Länder zumindest politisch stabil. Jetzt sind diese Länder gescheitert und teilweise Aufmarschgebiete für Terroristen. Ist das soviel besser?

PS: Guck dir Indien an. Selbst mit so einer friedlichen Religion wie dem Hinduismus können die Moslems nicht in Frieden leben.


----------



## Icedaft (31. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Klar, die Israelis sind voll friedlich, die tun niemanden was, die wollen nur Spielen.... Da besetzt man einfach Land (das einem ja von Gott versprochen wurde - wer will da widersprechen..) und setzt dort seine Siedlungen hin. Man kesselt einfach ein Volk ein was den Expansionsplänen im Weg ist und macht ihnen das Leben so schwer wie irgend möglich, damit sie endlich abhauen, die Nichtsnutze....


----------



## Kaaruzo (31. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Klar, die Israelis sind voll friedlich, die tun niemanden was, die wollen nur Spielen.... Da besetzt man einfach Land (das einem ja von Gott versprochen wurde - wer will da widersprechen..) und setzt dort seine Siedlungen hin. Man kesselt einfach ein Volk ein was den Expansionsplänen im Weg ist und macht ihnen das Leben so schwer wie irgend möglich, damit sie endlich abhauen, die Nichtsnutze....



Da wurde nichts besetzt. Es wurde nach eine offiziellen Beschluss der UN geteilt. Und die sogenannten "Palästinenser" hätten ja schon längst ihr Land haben können. Hätten sie damals nicht Israel überfallen. Fällt auch unter die Kategorie "selber schuld".


----------



## Poulton (31. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Es gibt überall Deppen und Idioten, dafür kann weder die Religion noch die Politik was.


Natürlich kann man für soetwas auch die Politik und/oder Religion  verantwortlich machen. Gerade Religionen und ihre sogenannten "heiligen" Schriften  oder Bücher enthalten weder Weisheit noch Moral. Dafür aber jede Menge  Anleitungen, wie man einen imaginären Wesen am Besten in den Hintern  kriecht, selbst wenn man dafür andere töten, versklaven, Genitalien  verstümmeln, sie in ihrer sexuellen Selbstbestimmung einschränken, etc.*  oder sich selbst mit zweifelhaften Vorschriften, wie z.B. für Kleidung  und Essen, selbst kasteien muss.

Und ja: Religionen, ganz egal welche, sind nichts weiter als von alten,  längst verstorbenen Männern fabrizierte Lügenmärchen, welche uns auf das  Niveau eines Höhlenmenschen zurückwerfen wollen.

*= Nicht umsonst wird das alte Testament hierzulande  gerne unter den Tisch gekehrt. Denn die darin enthalten 10 Gebote  (welche im übrigen 2x auftauchen), enthalten u.a. weder ein Verbot der  Sklaverei, noch das Mann und Frau gleich sind.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Selbst mit so einer friedlichen Religion wie dem Hinduismus können die Moslems nicht in Frieden leben.


Hinduismus und friedlich? Guter Witz.


----------



## Sparanus (31. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> und bin Gott sei Dank nie aufgefallen weil ich nicht dunkelhäutig bin...


Ich seh auch kein bisschen aus , wie ein Deutscher, das ist normal. Deutschland ist eins der am wenigsten Rassistischen Länder überhaupt...


> Nazis sind leider ein sehr großes Problem und die nehmen überall zu und gewinnen immer mehr Macht...


Haben wir uns nicht darauf geeinigt, dass das Rechtsextreme sind und keine Nazis?



> *= Nicht umsonst wird das alte Testament hierzulande gerne unter den Tisch gekehrt. Denn die darin enthalten 10 Gebote (welche im übrigen 2x auftauchen), enthalten u.a. weder ein Verbot der Sklaverei, noch das Mann und Frau gleich sind.


Es ist ja nicht so, dass das AT im NT oft revidiert wird...


----------



## Kaaruzo (31. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Poulton schrieb:


> Hinduismus und friedlich? Guter Witz.



Stimmt, wer kennt sie nicht die Gotteskrieger von HS (hinduistischem Staat) die Länder überfallen und Ungäubige enthaupten.

Rufen auch ständig "Gott ist groß" und verbrennen Flaggen fremder Länder.


----------



## Icedaft (31. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Da wurde nichts besetzt. Es wurde nach eine offiziellen Beschluss der UN geteilt. Und die sogenannten "Palästinenser" hätten ja schon längst ihr Land haben können. Hätten sie damals nicht Israel überfallen. Fällt auch unter die Kategorie "selber schuld".



Ja nehh, is klar...

https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Israelische_Siedlung


----------



## Sparanus (31. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Der Hinduismus kann ganz schön radikal sein, ist aber im Gegensatz zum Islam nicht darauf bedacht sich so auszubreiten.
Was manche Hindus so machen (Massenvergewaltigungen etc) ist auch nicht besser als das was die Radikalen Islamisten machen,
aber Kaaruzo hat insofern recht, dass der Hinduismus nicht den Anspruch erhebt sich so auszubreiten wie der Islam, deswegen sind
diese Probleme so weit weg.


----------



## cryon1c (31. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich seh auch kein bisschen aus , wie ein Deutscher, das ist normal. Deutschland ist eins der am wenigsten Rassistischen Länder überhaupt...
> 
> Haben wir uns nicht darauf geeinigt, dass das Rechtsextreme sind und keine Nazis?



Nenn die doch wie du willst, die teilen dieselbe Ideologie wie Nazis und kommen aus der selben Ecke. Da darf man die auch so nennen. 

Eins der Länder wo am wenigsten Rassismus vorkommt? Ich glaube ich lebe in einem Paralleluniversum, denn ich sehe genug rassistische, fremdenfeindliche Sprüche, Taten und "Informationen". 
Fahr mal in die südlich-östliche Richtung. In Asien habe ich so einen Mist nicht erlebt, hier allerdings schon. Und das obwohl Asien zu der Zeit noch deutlich hinter Europa war. Aktuell haben sich die Länder da unten aber viel besser Entwickelt und zeigen das es geht. 
Nur weil USA und einige andere Länder auch ein Problem mit dem Rassenwahn und Fremdenhass haben, müssen wir das hier nicht tolerieren...


----------



## Kaaruzo (31. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Ja nehh, is klar...
> 
> https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Israelische_Siedlung



Israel hat ja auch die Militärgewalt über diese Gebiete.

Die umliegenden Länder hatten doch Israel einfach in Ruhe lassen können, dann hätte Israel diese Gebiete auch nie im Krieg besetzen müssen.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Der Hinduismus kann ganz schön radikal sein, ist aber im Gegensatz zum Islam nicht darauf bedacht sich so auszubreiten.
> Was manche Hindus so machen (Massenvergewaltigungen etc) ist auch nicht besser als das was die Radikalen Islamisten machen,
> aber Kaaruzo hat insofern recht, dass der Hinduismus nicht den Anspruch erhebt sich so auszubreiten wie der Islam, deswegen sind
> diese Probleme so weit weg.



Diese Taten sind aber nicht religiös motiviert. Das ist ein entscheidender Unterschied. Zumal der Hinduimus den Einklang mit der Natur und anderen Menschen lehrt. Und nicht die Ungläubigen zu töten wo man sie trifft.


----------



## Two-Face (31. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ich würde mal sagen, Israel, Palästina und der Gazakonflikt sind eigene Themen, die braucht man jetzt hier echt nicht aufreißen.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (31. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Nur denken fast alle Neuankömmlinge so, da es in ihren Ländern so gelehrt wird...


Nein. In ihren Ländern wird der Qur'an analysiert. Aber es wird nicht zum Töten gelehrt. Das entsteht durch falsche Interpretationen der Suren. Der Qur'an lebt von Zusammenhängen. Diese Menschen berufen sich aber auf einzelne Verse. 


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nur sind die vom Balkan zum größten Teil und die aus Afrika zum Teil Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge. Genau die Leute, denen du ja im ersten Absatz helfen wolltest.
> 
> Ja was denn nun?


Ja, nichts nun. Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge, nein. Wie ich schon schrieb. Jeder andere, der Hilfe braucht, ja.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Passt. Die die selbst noch kein Geld erwirtschaften, wollen es am liebsten verteilen.


Ändert sich dadurch der Steuersatz? 
Du weißt als Arbeitender doch, wie das Steuersystem funktioniert.
Du bekommst Geld vom Chef, davon zieht Deutschland "etwas"  ab und packt es in die Staatskasse. Ob das Geld jetzt ein Günther aus Gelsenkirchen oder ein fliehender Youssef aus Syrien bekommt, weißt du doch gar nicht.
Und wenn Deutschland davon jetzt wieder unnütze Dinge baut, ist es ja nicht schlimm - hat ja kein Flüchtling bekommen, richtig?


----------



## Sparanus (31. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Nenn die doch wie du willst, die teilen dieselbe Ideologie wie Nazis und kommen aus der selben Ecke. Da darf man die auch so nennen.


Selbe Ideologie hahaha sehr lustig,
deswegen haben sich die Nazis auch recht deutlich von den Rechtsextremen abgegrenzt. 
Ähnlichkeiten durchaus, die haben sie aber auch zu den Kommunisten.



> In Asien habe ich so einen Mist nicht erlebt, hier allerdings schon. Und das obwohl Asien zu der Zeit noch deutlich hinter Europa war. Aktuell haben sich die Länder da unten aber viel besser Entwickelt und zeigen das es geht.


Da warst du aber in einem anderen Asien als ich,
in dem Asien in dem ich vor 2 Jahren war sah es dort ganz anders aus. Was dort im chinesischen TV lief war reine
Kriegspropaganda gegen Japan. Außerdem gibt es dort noch Nordkorea und in einigen anderen Ländern scheint es auch nicht so optimal zu laufen.
Nur weil sie nicht feindlich zu uns Europäern stehen heißt, dass nicht, dass es dort nicht auch Vorurteile gibt.


----------



## Rolk (31. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Woher nehmt ihr eigentlich immer euer Geld-Argument?
> Habt ihr dafür mal eine seriöse Quelle? Mit 360€ steuerfreiem Geld für Menschen, die nichts außer Essen und Trinken kaufen, müssen, ist das ja schon Luxus.



Z.B. gestern aus einer Aufstellung von Spiegel TV. 
Es ging zwar eigentlich darum auf biegen und brechen alles pro Asylbewerber und contra Deutschland auszulegen, aber wenn ein Asylbewerber monatlich ~30 € weniger bekommt als ein Hartzer reicht das anscheinend schon. Essen und Trinken muss auch keiner kaufen. Die Essensausgaben in den Heimen wurden weder geschlossen noch kostenpflichtig, solche Sachleistungen sind in dem Betrag nicht enthalten.


----------



## Threshold (31. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn die alle arbeiten wollen und können, warum beantragen sie dann kein Arbeitsvisum? Sollte doch für qualifizierte kein Problem sein?



Tun sie doch
Sie kommen her, beantragen Asyl und werden in irgendwelche Sporthallten gequetscht, weil die Politik unfähig ist, damit richtig umzugehen.
Sie müssen warten, bis ihr Antrag genehmigt wurde oder eben nicht. Solange dürfen sie nicht arbeiten gehen und kriegen nicht mal Sprachkurse.
Anstatt also die Einreise zu bekämpfen -- was ja vor allem die Union versucht -- muss man ihnen Möglichkeiten bieten, völlig normal ins Land zu kommen und ihnen Sprache und Gepflogenheiten der Gesellschaft nahe zu bringen.
Dadurch ist eine Integration deutlich einfacher. Es entstehen weniger Parallelgesellschaften und die Nachkommen der Einwanderer -- ich nenne sie mal so  -- bekommen bei der Geburt sofort den Deutschen Pass. Also wie in den USA, du erhältst die Nationalität des Landes, in dem du geboren wirst.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Der arabische Frühling hat ja gezeigt, was passiert. Die Leute wählen als erstes Islamisten. Die können aufgrund ihrer Ideologie nicht in Freiheit leben und die Dikatoren wissen das.



Soweit ich mich erinnere, hat Mursi leere Versprechungen abgegeben, für die man ihn gewählt hat und als er das Land islamisieren wollte, hat man ihn aus dem Amt gejagt.
Und in Tunesien sieht es ja auch gut aus.
Blöd für Europa halt, dass die ganzen Nordafrikanischen Diktatoren weg sind, die haben die Menschen aus Afrika zurück gehalten und wurden dafür anständig von Europa dafür bezahlt.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Unter Assad, Gadaffi, Huessein und Mubarak waren diese Länder zumindest politisch stabil. Jetzt sind diese Länder gescheitert und teilweise Aufmarschgebiete für Terroristen. Ist das soviel besser?



Du findest Diktaturen super?
wieso lebst du dann in einer Demokratie?


----------



## Sparanus (31. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Diese Taten sind aber nicht religiös motiviert. Das ist ein entscheidender Unterschied. Zumal der Hinduimus den Einklang mit der Natur und anderen Menschen lehrt. Und nicht die Ungläubigen zu töten wo man sie trifft.


Religion und Kultur hängen besonders in Entwicklungs und Schwellenländern sehr eng zusammen, beim Hinduismus
bedenke das Kastensystem, der Wert der Frau etc.


----------



## cryon1c (31. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Selbe Ideologie hahaha sehr lustig,
> deswegen haben sich die Nazis auch recht deutlich von den Rechtsextremen abgegrenzt.
> Ähnlichkeiten durchaus, die haben sie aber auch zu den Kommunisten.
> 
> ...



Asien ist nicht gerade klein und da gibt es auch Probleme. Aber so viele Rechtsextreme gibt es da nicht und wird es hoffentlich nie geben.  So lange hier nich Rechtsextremismus existiert, müssen wir was dagegen tun.


----------



## Sparanus (31. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ja,
aber wir haben auch nicht wirklich viele Rechtsradikale. Sieht man ja allein an den Ergebnissen der
NPD.


----------



## Kaaruzo (31. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Nein. In ihren Ländern wird der Qur'an analysiert. Aber es wird nicht zum Töten gelehrt. Das entsteht durch falsche Interpretationen der Suren. Der Qur'an lebt von Zusammenhängen. Diese Menschen berufen sich aber auf einzelne Verse.



Deshalb sieht es ja auch in den islamischen Länder so toll aus. 



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Ja, nichts nun. Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge, nein. Wie ich schon schrieb. Jeder andere, der Hilfe braucht, ja.



Ja nur nach deiner Logik brauchen die Leute vom Balkan ja Hilfe, weil sie in Armut leben. Anderseits, bekommen sie dafür kein Asyl und sind ergo Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge.

Also was denn nun?



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Ändert sich dadurch der Steuersatz?
> Du weißt als Arbeitender doch, wie das Steuersystem funktioniert.
> Du bekommst Geld vom Chef, davon zieht Deutschland "etwas"  ab und packt es in die Staatskasse. Ob das Geld jetzt ein Günther aus Gelsenkirchen oder ein fliehender Youssef aus Syrien bekommt, weißt du doch gar nicht.
> Und wenn Deutschland davon jetzt wieder unnütze Dinge baut, ist es ja nicht schlimm - hat ja kein Flüchtling bekommen, richtig?



Mettmann erhöht Steuer wegen Flüchtlingen

Hier, es passiert schon. Und angesichts der Zahlen, wird es dabei nicht bleiben. Und genau das will ich nicht.



Threshold schrieb:


> Tun sie doch
> Sie kommen her, beantragen Asyl und werden in irgendwelche Sporthallten gequetscht, weil die Politik unfähig ist, damit richtig umzugehen.
> Sie müssen warten, bis ihr Antrag genehmigt wurde oder eben nicht. Solange dürfen sie nicht arbeiten gehen und kriegen nicht mal Sprachkurse.
> Anstatt also die Einreise zu bekämpfen -- was ja vor allem die Union versucht -- muss man ihnen Möglichkeiten bieten, völlig normal ins Land zu kommen und ihnen Sprache und Gepflogenheiten der Gesellschaft nahe zu bringen.
> Dadurch ist eine Integration deutlich einfacher. Es entstehen weniger Parallelgesellschaften und die Nachkommen der Einwanderer -- ich nenne sie mal so  -- bekommen bei der Geburt sofort den Deutschen Pass. Also wie in den USA, du erhältst die Nationalität des Landes, in dem du geboren wirst.



Arbeitsvisum, statt Asylantrag. 99% der Leute vom Balkan brauchen doch auf Asyl gar nicht zu hoffen. Wenn sie doch so qualifiziert sind, was hält sie denn davon ab, ein Arbeitsvisum zu beantragen.

Wir müssen das mit dem Asyl wie Ungarn machen. Grenze dicht. Asylprüfung direkt in Unterkünften an der Grenzen. Alle ohne Anspruch zurück, die mit Anspruch rein. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Soweit ich mich erinnere, hat Mursi leere Versprechungen abgegeben, für die man ihn gewählt hat und als er das Land islamisieren wollte, hat man ihn aus dem Amt gejagt.
> Und in Tunesien sieht es ja auch gut aus.



Jop in Tunesien gibt es die Scharia durch die Hintertür in der Verfassung. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Blöd für Europa halt, dass die ganzen Nordafrikanischen Diktatoren weg sind, die haben die Menschen aus Afrika zurück gehalten und wurden dafür anständig von Europa dafür bezahlt.



War ja auch ein super Deal.



Threshold schrieb:


> Du findest Diktaturen super?
> wieso lebst du dann in einer Demokratie?



Wenn ich die Situation in Ägypten, Libyen, Syrien und dem Irak mit ihrem Diktatoren und der jetzigen Situation vergleich, ja dann waren für diese Länder die Diktaturen besser.

Für die Länder funktioniert es ja scheinbar nur so.


----------



## cryon1c (31. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ich sehe irgendwie mehr als genug von denen. Sieht man allein schon an den Demos, wieviele da rumstiefeln und was sie alles rufen und machen. Wenige sind für mich sind vll 200 im ganzen Land, aktuell haben wir tausende in jeder halbwegs großen Stadt...


----------



## Sparanus (31. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

200 im ganzen Land wären wenige?
Das ist ein purer Traum, bei einem Staat wie Deutschland.

Tausende in jeder größeren Stadt? 
Hab ich bei den PEGIDA nachmachen gesehen, die konnten ja froh sein, wenn sie 100 Leute waren.

BTW:
Lesen: FlÃ¼chtlinge: Drei verschiedene Blicke - Tichys Einblick


----------



## Leob12 (31. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja,
> aber wir haben auch nicht wirklich viele Rechtsradikale. Sieht man ja allein an den Ergebnissen der
> NPD.



Weil es sich mittlerweile herumgesprochen hat das die NPD sehr bescheiden ist. 
Viele Leute, vorallem diese die gerne "aber-Sätze" benutzen, unterscheiden sich nicht großartig von der NPD bzw deren Forderungen. 



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich glaube was Kaaruzo und Computer sagt Nein über den Islam denken haben sie
> von solchen Eindrücken:
> https://www.facebook.com/DeinBeicht...888283173/1127548243941037/?type=1&permPage=1
> http://abload.de/img/unbenanntwckpz.jpg
> ...


Gibt auch genug Leute die überhaupt keine Ausländer hier haben wollen, sind mehr als man zugeben mag. 
Es gibt überall Idioten, verstehen halt diese ganzen Contra-Islam-Leute nicht.


----------



## Sparanus (31. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Viele Leute, vorallem diese die gerne "aber-Sätze" benutzen, unterscheiden sich nicht großartig von der NPD bzw deren Forderungen.


Solange diese Leute keine Partei rechts der CSU wählen gibt es trotzdem keine große Gefahr, wie wir wissen erlangt man in Deutschland die 
Macht nicht auf der Straße.


> Gibt auch genug Leute die überhaupt keine Ausländer hier haben wollen, sind mehr als man zugeben mag.


Streite ich nicht ab, hab aber persönlich noch keinen getroffen.


> Es gibt überall Idioten, verstehen halt diese ganzen Contra-Islam-Leute nicht.


Man kann es übertreiben, aber auch untertreiben.


----------



## Kaaruzo (31. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Es gibt überall Idioten, verstehen halt diese ganzen Contra-Islam-Leute nicht.



Der Islam hat aber auch eine magische Anziehungskraft für Idioten, verstehen halt diese ganzen Pro-Islam-Leute nicht.

Religion: Der Terror kommt aus dem Herzen des Islam - DIE WELT

Da muss man nichts "fehlinterpretieren" oder "falsch lesen". Man lebt es einfach so, wie es drin steht.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (31. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Da muss man nichts "fehlinterpretieren" oder "falsch lesen". Man lebt es einfach so, wie es drin steht.


Beispiel:
Al-Baqarah Vers 191


Spoiler



Und tötet sie, wo immer ihr auf sie stoßt, und vertreibt sie von dort, von wo sie euch vertrieben; denn Verfolgung ist ärger als Totschlag. Bekämpft sie aber nicht bei der Heiligen Moschee, solange sie euch dort nicht angreifen. Doch wenn sie euch angreifen, dann kämpft wider sie; das ist die Vergeltung für die Ungläubigen.



Klingt schlimm. Der Koran wurde in einer Zeit des Krieges geschrieben, was diesen Vers erklärt.

Aber er ist im Jahr 2015 nicht mehr relevant:
Al-Baqarah Vers 192/193


Spoiler



Wenn sie jedoch ablassen, dann ist Allah allvergebend, barmherzig.





Spoiler



Und bekämpfet sie, bis die Verfolgung aufgehört hat und der Glauben an Allah (frei) ist. Wenn sie jedoch ablassen, dann (wisset), daß keine Feindschaft erlaubt ist, außer wider die Ungerechten.


----------



## Kaaruzo (31. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Beispiel:
> Al-Baqarah Vers 191
> 
> 
> ...



Stimmt, ist voll barmherzig in islamischen Ländern. Insbesondere für Frauen, Christen (oder andere religiöse Gruppen außer dem Islam) und Homosexuelle.

Die feiern da richtig Party.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (31. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Stimmt, ist voll barmherzig in islamischen Ländern. Insbesondere für Frauen, Christen (oder andere religiöse Gruppen außer dem Islam) und Homosexuelle.
> 
> Die feiern da richtig Party.


Wie kommst du denn immer auf so einen Blödsinn.
In Russland und Polen werden Homosexuelle auch "verfolgt". Das sind aber Christen. Das böse Christentum.
In Norwegen starben bei einem christlichen Attentat 70 Menschen. Das böse Christentum.
Deutschland sendet als CDU Waffen in Krisengebiete. Das böse Christentum.
In der Türkei und in Albanien z.B. leben Christen und Moslems friedlich zusammen. Das böse ... oh warte mal.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (31. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> In der Türkei  z.B. leben Christen und Moslems friedlich zusammen. Das böse ... oh warte mal.


Deshalb steht die Türkei auch ganz oben auf der Liste der Christenverfolgungen, da dort alle friedlich zusammenleben...


----------



## Kaaruzo (31. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Wie kommst du denn immer auf so einen Blödsinn.
> In Russland und Polen werden Homosexuelle auch "verfolgt". Das sind aber Christen. Das böse Christentum.



Ist das christlich motiviert? Nein. Werden homosexuelle dort mit dem Tode bestraft? Nein.



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> In Norwegen starben bei einem christlichen Attentat 70 Menschen. Das böse Christentum.



War das Attentat christlich motiviert? Hat der Täter Gott ist groß beim töten gerufen? Nein.



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Deutschland sendet als CDU Waffen in Krisengebiete. Das böse Christentum.



Sind diese Waffenlieferungen christlich motiviert? Nein, sonder wirtschaftlich.


xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> In der Türkei und in Albanien z.B. leben Christen und Moslems friedlich zusammen. Das böse ... oh warte mal.



https://www.opendoors.de/verfolgung/laenderprofile/turkei/


----------



## S754 (31. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Chaos in Wien:
Chaos durch Flüchtlingskrise am Wiener Westbahnhof - Politik - Vorarlberg Online


----------



## Bester_Nick (31. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



S754 schrieb:


> Chaos in Wien:
> Chaos durch Flüchtlingskrise am Wiener Westbahnhof - Politik - Vorarlberg Online



Die Frage ist nur: Wie viele kommen noch? Den halben nahen Osten können wir in Deutschland nicht aufnehmen. 



> Die Ministerin betonte, “wir brauchen eine  faire, gleichmäßige Verteilung auf alle EU-Mitgliedsstaaten und legale  Wege für echte Kriegsflüchtlinge”



This!


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (31. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> War das Attentat christlich motiviert? Hat der Täter Gott ist groß beim töten gerufen? Nein.


Aber er hat sich in seinem Tagebuch als der Kreuzritter von Norwegen bezeichnet. Also war es christlich motiviert.

Und die Östler haben einen Hass auf Homosexuelle, weil es damals nicht "Adam & Peter" gab, wie es schwulenfeindliche Russen mal in einem Interview sagten.

Wieso muss es bei Moslems denn immer der Glaube schuld sein? 
-Christ legt eine Bombe und ruft: "Gott ist der größte." = Geisteskranker legt Bombe
-Jude legt eine Bombe und ruft: "Gott ist der größte." = Geisteskranker legt Bombe
-Moslem legt eine Bombe und ruft: "Gott ist der größte." = Radikaler Moslem mit terroristischem Hintergrund beruft sich auf den Islam und tötet 5 Menschen


----------



## Sparanus (31. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> -Jude legt eine Bombe und ruft: "Gott ist der größte." = Geisteskranker legt Bombe


Als es das letzte mal in Israel so etwas gab und es von einem Juden ausging,
wurde die Schuld doch recht klar, dass dieser Anschlag schon etwas mit der konservativen Auslegung des Judentums zu tun
hat. Leider hab ich den Link nicht mehr, war jedenfalls eine Israel freundliche Quelle.


----------



## Two-Face (31. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ted Bundy war ja auch gläubiger Christ und hat Frauen verstümmelt, nur hat er das getan, weil er gewisse, nicht ganz koschere, religiöse Überzeugungen hatte oder weil er schlicht geistesgestört war?

Rick Santorum ist auch gläubiger Christ und würde gerne Iran plattmachen und Schwule einsperren, in dem Fall kann man hingegen durchaus von einer radikalen Glaubensauslegung sprechen. Kann aber auch sein, dass auch er komplett einen an der Waffel hat, bei der Tea Party kann da nie so sicher sein.


----------



## Verminaard (31. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Gerade die, die fliehen mussten, würden doch niemals in einem Land für  Streß sorgen, welches sie aufgenommen hat und ihnen ein anständiges  Leben ermöglicht.


Ich hoffe ich habe deine Ironie hier richtig verstanden.
Wenn das ernst gemeint war, dann verzeih mein Missverstaendniss.
Dann      ist glaube ich Einiges an dir vorbeigegangen. Die Fliehenden, die nur  ihre Ruhe haben wollen und keinen Streß. Meinst du die, die mal eben  Christen aus einem Fluechtlingsboot  schmeissen(Mittelmeer: Muslime sollen Christen von Flüchtlingsboot geworfen haben | ZEIT ONLINE ReligiÃ¶s motivierte Gewalt auf FlÃ¼chtlingsboot: Muslime werfen zwÃ¶lf Christen im Mittelmeer Ã¼ber Bord - Politik - Tagesspiegel      Ich weis, bedauerlicher Einzelfall.
Hier gibts Leute die sowas anscheinend eher tolerieren, als einen besoffenen der auf Kinder uriniert. 
Uh gleich wird mir hier nachgesagt, das ich sowas gutheiße, ich weis mittlerweilen, ich bin der boese rechtsradikale Nazi.

Oder  die die schon total erschoepft in Fleuchtlingsunterkuenften sind?  IGFD - religionskonflikt in flÃ¼chtlingsheim
Einzefall?



Threshold schrieb:


> Du findest Diktaturen super?
> wieso lebst du dann in einer Demokratie?


Auch du beliebst zu scherzen? 
Aber natuerlich leben wir in einer wirklichen Demokratie.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Asien  ist nicht gerade klein und da gibt es auch Probleme. Aber so viele  Rechtsextreme gibt es da nicht und wird es hoffentlich nie geben.  So  lange hier nich Rechtsextremismus existiert, müssen wir was dagegen  tun.



Nur ein Beispiel: Afrikaner in China: Chinas neues Rassismus-Problem | ZEIT ONLINE

Aber Asiaten moegen sich selbst untereinander nicht so sonderlich, fuer uns sehen sie eher gleich aus: 
Ein Urteil gegen Japans Rassisten | Asienspiegel
http://www.dw.com/de/kambodschas-opposition-macht-mit-rassismus-politik/a-17476806



Leob12 schrieb:


> Viele Leute, vorallem diese die gerne "aber-Sätze" benutzen,  unterscheiden sich nicht großartig von der NPD bzw deren Forderungen.


Dir ist bewusst, das die "aber-Saetze" genauso aus dem linken Lager kommen.
Gehoeren die jetzt auch in diesen Topf geworfen oder ist das ganz was anderes?
Nein    ich werd dir keine Quellen liefern. Doch, Eine, aber suchen darfst selbst:  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...aertige-fluechtlings-und-asylproblematik.html



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Der  Islam hat aber auch eine magische Anziehungskraft für Idioten,  verstehen halt diese ganzen Pro-Islam-Leute nicht.


Genauso wie die Rechtsradikalen, ueben auch auf manche eine enorme Anziehung aus.

Zum Glueck fuehlen sich die Idioten nicht von beiden gleichzeitig angezogen. Rechtsradikale Islamisten... Oh wait...




xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Beispiel:Klingt  schlimm. Der Koran wurde in einer Zeit des Krieges geschrieben, was  diesen Vers erklärt.
> 
> Aber er ist im Jahr 2015 nicht mehr relevant:


Dann erzaehl das bitte denen die sich trotzdem darauf berufen. Gibt ja einige davon.
Hier rennst du wahrscheinlich offene Tueren ein.


----------



## Gripschi (31. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Von meinen Onkel weiß Ich folgendes:

Er hat Herd, Waschmaschine angeschlossen in einer Wohnung für Asylanten bzw Flüchtlinge, das erste was der Beauftragte für Ausländer sagte:

Eröffnen Sie als erstes ein Konto für das Begrüßungsgeld.

2 Erwachsene + 2 Kinder, macht wohl ne Gute Summe.

Mal was anders zum Thema.


----------



## cryon1c (31. August 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ich habe deine Ironie hier richtig verstanden.
> Wenn das ernst gemeint war, dann verzeih mein Missverstaendniss.
> Dann      ist glaube ich Einiges an dir vorbeigegangen. Die Fliehenden, die nur  ihre Ruhe haben wollen und keinen Streß. Meinst du die, die mal eben  Christen aus einem Fluechtlingsboot  schmeissen(Mittelmeer: Muslime sollen Christen von Flüchtlingsboot geworfen haben | ZEIT ONLINE ReligiÃ¶s motivierte Gewalt auf FlÃ¼chtlingsboot: Muslime werfen zwÃ¶lf Christen im Mittelmeer Ã¼ber Bord - Politik - Tagesspiegel      Ich weis, bedauerlicher Einzelfall.
> Hier gibts Leute die sowas anscheinend eher tolerieren, als einen besoffenen der auf Kinder uriniert.
> ...



Wie ich bereits sagte, Deppen gibt es überall. Auch unter Flüchtlingen. Da man aber keinem in den Schädel guggen kann, müssen wir mit denen genau so umgehen wie mit unseren Deppen (die es hier leider auch genug gibt). Wer das Gesetz bricht, sollte vor Gericht landen. Einige dieser Sachen die da passieren, sind strafbar, andere sind Ordnungswiedrigkeiten. Für das erste darf und soll man die Aufenthaltsberechtigung entziehen und die Leute dahin befördern wo sie herkommen. Für Kleinigkeiten einfach die üblichen Geldstrafen oder Arbeitsstunden (gerade das zweite macht Sinn, so lernen die noch was und helfen hier). 
Einige Idioten hier und da sind immer noch KEIN Grund um ALLE dafür zu bestrafen. 
Ein Großteil der Leute aus dem Ausland (egal wie sie hergekommen sind - mit einem Arbeitsvisum, zum Studieren oder als Flüchtlinge) - sie sind friedlich und wollen ihre Ruhe hier. Denkste die kommen aus dem Elend hierher, um hier dasselbe Elend zu produzieren?!

Und zu der Tatsache, das verfeindete Gruppen von Leuten zusammen in einer Unterkunft wohnen - das haben die Heimleiter usw verbockt (die kriegen ja alle Infos zu den Leuten die da hinkommen). Mit den Flüchtlingen muss man arbeiten, man muss ihnen unsere Gesetze beibringen und sie müssen genug Zeit bekommen sich anzupassen, das geht nicht über Nacht (vor allem weil die Leute die fliehen, keine Möglichkeiten haben sich an das Land vorher schon anzupassen - wie denn auch). Wenn man sie provoziert, dann kann es schon mal krachen. Genau wie es auch die Einheimischen hier tun. Schmeiß mal ein paar Linke und Rechte in einen Raum und gugg was dann passiert. Die werden sicherlich nicht zusammen sitzen und friedlich über Gott und die Welt reden...


----------



## Verminaard (1. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Denkste die kommen aus dem Elend hierher, um hier dasselbe Elend zu produzieren?!


Bei manchen hat man den Eindruck. 
Wenn man so gar nicht aufs Gastland eingehen will, und lieber die eigene Kultur und Tradition leben will.
Ist fuer mich ein totaler Widerspruch. 
Man wandert aus einem Land aus, weils dort nicht so wirklich toll ist, im schlimmsten Fall muss man sogar fliehen. Geht in ein Gastland, welche eine komplett andere Kultur hat, diese aber anscheinend erfolgreich ist und zu Wohlstand gefuehrt hat, den man ja auch gerne haette, ist aber nicht bereit die eigenen Traditionen und Kultur dafuer einzuschraenken oder aufzugeben. 



cryon1c schrieb:


> Und zu der Tatsache, das verfeindete Gruppen von Leuten zusammen in einer Unterkunft wohnen - das haben die Heimleiter usw verbockt (die kriegen ja alle Infos zu den Leuten die da hinkommen). Mit den Flüchtlingen muss man arbeiten, man muss ihnen unsere Gesetze beibringen und sie müssen genug Zeit bekommen sich anzupassen, das geht nicht über Nacht (vor allem weil die Leute die fliehen, keine Möglichkeiten haben sich an das Land vorher schon anzupassen - wie denn auch). Wenn man sie provoziert, dann kann es schon mal krachen.


Ja mag sein, aber momentan haben wir nun mal einen Ausnahmezustand. Die Behoerden kommen aktuell kaum dazu das alles schnell und geregelt abzuwickeln.
Ich kanns nur nochmal erwaehnen: wenn ich total fertig bin, und froh bin das sich um mich halbwegs gekuemmert wird, das ich nicht mehr um mein Leib und Leben fuerchten muss, wuerde mir nicht einfallen jetzt Stress anzufangen, oder noch schlimmer, gleich Gewalt anzuwenden, nur weil ich mit ethnisch anderen Leuten, Andersglaeubigen, oder auch nur verfeindeten Familien, zusammen bin.
Wieso wird hier nicht ein paar Gaenge zurueckgeschaltet und mal nachgedacht. 
Wenn noch Gedanken fuer solche Zwistigkeiten sind, kann der wahre Fluchtgrund gar nicht so schlimm gewesen sein.




cryon1c schrieb:


> Genau wie es auch die Einheimischen hier tun. Schmeiß mal ein paar Linke und Rechte in einen Raum und gugg was dann passiert. Die werden sicherlich nicht zusammen sitzen und friedlich über Gott und die Welt reden...



Aepfel und Birnen.

Die Einen sind angeblich froh ueberhaupt noch zu leben, die anderen fallen so auch uebereinander her.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Mich würde mal interessieren wie viele von denen die Angst vor fremden Kulturen haben überhaupt schon im Ausland waren. Ich meine damit aber nicht Malle oder solche all Inclusive Zuchthäuser


----------



## cryon1c (1. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Aepfel und Birnen.
> 
> Die Einen sind angeblich froh ueberhaupt noch zu leben, die anderen fallen so auch uebereinander her.



Nönö so nicht. Verfeindete Gruppierungen, Klans, Familien und so fort zusammenbringen ist nix anderes als Radikale aus dem linken und rechten Lager zusammenzubringen. 
Alle diese Leute hassen das jeweilige Gegenstück und finden immer wieder Gründe sich gegenseitig die Gesichter neu zu modelieren. 
Das kann man leider nicht aus den Köpfen rausprügeln, deswegen wird schon lange in jedem zivilisierten Land darauf geachtet, wer mit wem zusammenkommt. Das beste Beispiel dafür sind die Gefängnisse in den USA. Da wird schon sehr sehr lange darauf geachtet, wer mit wem zusammenkommt und wie. Und ja die geben Unsummen dafür aus, diese Leute da nicht verrotten zu lassen - obwohl sie teils sehr sehr schlimme Sachen getan haben. 

Wir haben keinen Ausnahmezustand, die Zahlen der Flüchtlinge waren schon lange bekannt und jeder hätte sich darauf vorbereiten können. Unsere Politik ist sehr sehr zäh, bis da was vernüftiges rauskommt - dauert lange. Selbst wenn es kracht, dauert es sehr lange bis was vernünftiges getan wird um das Problem wenigstens zu mildern.  Nicht alles in den USA ist gut, aber einige Sachen kann man von denen auch mal lernen.
Die haben schon lange Methoden entwickelt um Leute zu trennen die absolut nicht kooperieren wollen, mit Flüchtlingen ist das eigentlich nicht so schwierig...
Und wir haben mehr als genug Beamte dafür. Wenn diese nicht umverteilt werden, kommt natürlich nix gutes raus. 
Selbst die Griechen habens verstanden und setzen die Flüchtlinge selbst z.B. als Übersetzer ein. 

Gerade die traumatisierten Flüchtlinge sollten nicht so behandelt werden als ob die keine Probleme haben. Flüchtlinge aus verfeindeten Gebieten kommen zusammen - und natürlich kracht das hier. Die haben immerhin gegeneinander gekämpft oder sind wenigstens voreinander geflohen, da kann man sie nicht Tür an Tür reinstopfen und erwarten das alles in Butter ist. 

So blöd es klingt, da muss mehr Personal aufgeboten werden. Ja, kostet Geld. Aber Polizeieinsätze, Rettungskräfte und allgemeine Schäden nach solchen Zusammenstößen kosten nicht weniger + sie behindern andere Abteilungen und sorgen für mehr Streß allgemein. Vorsorgen ist besser als nachsorgen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Gerade die traumatisierten Flüchtlinge sollten nicht so behandelt werden als ob die keine Probleme haben. Flüchtlinge aus verfeindeten Gebieten kommen zusammen - und natürlich kracht das hier. Die haben immerhin gegeneinander gekämpft oder sind wenigstens voreinander geflohen, da kann man sie nicht Tür an Tür reinstopfen und erwarten das alles in Butter ist.


Dürfte aber schwierig sein Animositäten zu berücksichtigen und von daher sollte man seine alten Gewohnheiten vergessen und sich den Gegebenheiten anpassen und auch Toleranz walten zu lasen. Wer hier seinen Krieg fortführen will der wäre eher als Asylant deplaziert


----------



## cryon1c (1. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Dürfte aber schwierig sein Animositäten zu berücksichtigen und von daher sollte man seine alten Gewohnheiten vergessen und sich den Gegebenheiten anpassen und auch Toleranz walten zu lasen. Wer hier seinen Krieg fortführen will der wäre eher als Asylant deplaziert



Das ist aber nicht so einfach, die Leute vor denen man eigentlich geflohen ist usw einfach zu ignorieren, obwohl man sie täglich sieht. 
Dafür gibt es professionelle Hilfe, die wird den Flüchtlingen aber in seltensten Fällen angeboten und kostet ansonsten richtig viel Geld. 

Es ist viel einfacher darauf zu achten, das diese Leute sich nicht begegnen, zumindest in den ersten Monaten, so lange sie hier viel zu tun haben und noch traumatisiert sind.


----------



## Nightslaver (1. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Wie es aussieht könnten selbst die 800.000 prognostizierten Flüchtlinge die  vor kurzen von Bundesinnenminister De Maizere angekündigt wurden noch nicht ausreichend sein. Wie nun berichtet wird rechnen die Bundesländer für 2015 sogar mit bis zu einer Million Flüchtlingen die Asyl in Deutschland suchen, andere Quellen schätzen sogar das selbst diese Zahl noch zu niedrig angesetzt sein könnte:


Bundesländer erwarten 2015 bis zu einer Million Flüchtlinge 29.08.2015 | Nachricht | finanzen.net
Asyl in Deutschland: LÃ¤nder erwarten eine Million FlÃ¼chtlinge - Politik - Tagesspiegel



> Der Ministerpräsident (Volker Bouffier von der CDU in Hessen ist gemeint) sprach sich zudem für EU-Asylzentren in  Nordafrika aus. Es wäre ein vernünftiger Weg“, dort über Asyl in Europa  und Deutschland zu „entscheiden, ohne dass sich jemand auf eine so  lebensgefährliche Reise begeben muss“.



Das wäre mal eine vernünftige Idee die ich hier vor einer ganzen Weile sogar schon mal angesprochen habe, "schön" das eines unserer Volksäffchen auch mal endlich auf die Idee kommt. Leider nur glaube ich nicht das man das auch umsetzen wird. Außerdem sehe ich das Problem das es momentan dort drüben, bis auf die Türkei und die Arabischen Emirate, keine wirklich stabilen und halbwegs "friedlichen" Länder gibt mit denen man so ein Projekt in Angriff nehmen könnte...


----------



## taks (1. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Gripschi schrieb:


> Von meinen Onkel weiß Ich folgendes:
> Er hat Herd, Waschmaschine angeschlossen in einer Wohnung für Asylanten bzw Flüchtlinge, das erste was der Beauftragte für Ausländer sagte:
> Eröffnen Sie als erstes ein Konto für das Begrüßungsgeld.
> 2 Erwachsene + 2 Kinder, macht wohl ne Gute Summe.
> Mal was anders zum Thema.



Dir ist schon bewusst, dass eine vierköpfige Familie welche auf der Flucht ist, nicht gerade mit 4 Koffern unterwegs sind?
Viel mehr als das wo sie am Körper tragen haben sie meist nicht...

Und solange du nicht weisst wieviel die Flüchtlinge als "Begrüssungsgeld" bekommen ist deine Aussage für mich nicht mehr als Bild-Niveau...


@topic
Was ich interessant finde ist, dass gegen Ungarn wegen ihrem Grenzzaun so reklamiert wird, aber die Briten welche ausdrücklich sagen dass sie keine Flüchtlinge aufnehmen wird fast nichts gesagt


----------



## Bester_Nick (1. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Der Ministerpräsident (Volker Bouffier von der CDU in Hessen ist  gemeint) sprach sich zudem für EU-Asylzentren in  Nordafrika aus. Es  wäre ein vernünftiger Weg“, dort über Asyl in Europa  und Deutschland zu  „entscheiden, ohne dass sich jemand auf eine so  lebensgefährliche  Reise begeben muss“.



Da sehe ich aber das Problem, dass dann auch wesentlich mehr Kriegsflüchtlinge Asyl beantragen werden. Ich kann mir sogar vorstellen, dass viele, die derzeit in einem Nachbarland wie den Libanon Schutz gefunden haben, dann in der EU Asyl beantragen, weil sie hier langfristig eine bessere Perspektive haben.  Außerdem müssten wir dann wohl auch für deren Überführung nach Europa aufkommen. Das alles wäre nur sinnvoll, wenn sie dann auch gerecht auf alle EU-Staaten verteilt würden.


----------



## Ruptet (1. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



taks schrieb:


> Dir ist schon bewusst, dass eine vierköpfige Familie welche auf der Flucht ist, nicht gerade mit 4 Koffern unterwegs sind?
> Viel mehr als das wo sie am Körper tragen haben sie meist nicht...
> 
> Und solange du nicht weisst wieviel die Flüchtlinge als "Begrüssungsgeld" bekommen ist deine Aussage für mich nicht mehr als Bild-Niveau...
> ...



Wie will man den Briten auch was vorschreiben ?  Wenns bei den "stärkeren" nicht klappt, stürzt man sich eben auf die "schwächeren" ... umso lächerlicher, dass sie auch bei den Ungarn abprallen.


----------



## Woohoo (1. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Viele gut ausgebildete Menschen kommen, die am liebsten in Ihre Heimat zurück wollen, weil niemand gerne seine Heimat verlässt. Deshalb ist es notwendig mit vereinten Kräften für humane Hilfseinrichtungen / Aufnahmelagern etc. vor Ort  in den Nachbarländern, in denen es kein Krieg gibt, zu sorgen. (7€ von den GEZ Gebühren als Wiederaufbausteuer o.ä. benutzten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


  Das Hauptziel „Sicherheit vor Krieg, Mord etc.“ ist damit erreicht. Nach Kriegsende stehen die Ingenieure, Handwerker und Ärzte usw. bereit Ihr Land wieder aufzubauen. Niemand von außen kann das sonst machen. Natürlich müsste sich „Der Westen“ (oder doch Wiederaufbauhilfe!?) dann komplett raushalten, weil das im Endeffekt wieder irgendwie negativ Ausgelegt wird. Man muss das Argument entkräften das  „Der Westen“ an allem schuld ist. Das liegt dann bei uns. Etwas ähnlich am besten für ganz Afrika. Gerechte Behandlung der Staaten, sodass Ihr Glück oder Unglück in Ihren Händen liegt. Europa ist schwach und uneinig, daher ist das alles natürlich nur reines Wunschdenken.

  Zur jetzigen Situation:  So wie es jetzt ist muss natürlich erst mal geholfen werden und das wird es ja auch. 
  Gleichzeitig Entlastung durch schnelle Abschiebung der Personen die aus sicheren Staaten kommen (bestimmte Staaten in Afrika und Balkanstaaten).  Also bestehendes Recht anwenden. Anschließend den Platz für die richtigen Flüchtlingen nutzten.  Ein Drittel der Personen die Abgeschoben werden sollen sind am Tag der Abschiebung nicht auffindbar. Andere Klagen und haben erst einmal Zeit gewonnen. Das muss ebenfalls Effizienter von statten gehen.

Oder wir nehmen einfach alle auf, anstatt die Quellen zu schließen. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯



Oder Plan B, nach ausführlicher Recherche in dieser Diskussion, findet Anwendung mit unkalkulierbaren Folgen für die ganze Welt: 



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man in den Drittewelt-Ländern kostenloses Internet und  kostenlose Laptops verbreiten, auf deren Browsern youporn.com als  Startseite eingerichtet ist.


----------



## CPFUUU (1. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Winter is coming.
Mal schauen wie weit der Staat in Richtung Enteignung von Wohnraum geht, um das Wildling Problem in den Griff zu bekommen.
Hier bietet sich natürlich auch Potential für Gegner die Lage erheblich zu verschärfen, indem man solchen Wohnraum unbrauchbar macht.


----------



## aloha84 (1. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Winter is coming.
> Mal schauen wie weit der Staat in Richtung Enteignung von Wohnraum geht, um das Wildling Problem in den Griff zu bekommen.
> Hier bietet sich natürlich auch Potential für Gegner die Lage erheblich zu verschärfen, indem man solchen Wohnraum unbrauchbar macht.



Eine "Enteignung" ist völlig unnötig.
Viele Vermieter bewerben sich sogar um Asylfamilien, warum? --> Weil sie von normalen Bürgern im Leben nicht so hohe Mieten verlangen können, wie die die in dem Fall Vater Staat zahlt.


----------



## Captn (1. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Eine "Enteignung" ist völlig unnötig.
> Viele Vermieter bewerben sich sogar um Asylfamilien, warum? --> Weil sie von normalen Bürgern im Leben nicht so hohe Mieten verlangen können, wie die die in dem Fall Vater Staat zahlt.


Was auch eine Frechheit ist.


----------



## Gripschi (1. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ich würde auch gegen Geld keinen Wohnraum abtreten. Sollte man gezwungen werden, würde Ich Kernsanieren die nächste Zeit.

Mein EIGENTUM meine Reglen!

Dann heißt es wider: Du hast nur nichts gegen Ausländer wenn keine da sind.
Oder direkt Nazi.

Wenn die Gebäude aber der Kommune gehören würde Ich nix sagen.

Aber wenn es kommen sollte, bleibt das sicher nicht ohne Folgen.


----------



## cryon1c (1. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Wir haben hier extrem viel Leerstand, gerade im Osten. 
Das kann man nicht alles abbrennen, bzw kann man schon - aber dann wird der Osten leuchten wie ein Christbaum. 
Natürlich ist nicht jede Räumlichkeit geeignet und die meisten sind im Privatbesitz, aber ich glaube kaum das Leute einfach absagen, wenn Papa Staat ankommt und Unsummen für leerstehende Gebäude anbietet die sonst nicht vermietbar sind aktuell.


----------



## Gripschi (1. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Sicher nicht, wenn genug Geld fließt.
Aber Das fehlt dann woanders wieder!

Das ist ein Kreisverkehr ohne Ausfahrt Aktuell!!


----------



## Woohoo (1. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Gestern in Budapest schreien Sie Deutschland Deutschland und heute protestieren Sie, Wir sind nicht zum schlafen und essen gekommen sondern zum arbeiten und studieren. Flüchtlingsquote für Unternehmen und Unis?


----------



## Two-Face (1. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Dafür bräuchten sie erstmal die Genehmigung und die zieht sich ja dank fehlendem, einheitlichem Gesetz hin.


----------



## Captn (1. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Dafür bräuchten sie erstmal die Genehmigung und die zieht sich ja dank fehlendem, einheitlichem Gesetz hin.


Wozu auch? Dann müssten unsere Politiker ja mal arbeiten und nicht nur irgendeine Rotze daherstammeln.


----------



## Two-Face (1. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Daran sind aber hauptsächlich die CSU und die konservativeren Teile der CDU schuld, die stemmen sich schon dagegen, seit klar war, dass Deutschland ein Flüchtlingsproblem bekommen würde.


----------



## Captn (1. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Naja, derzeit wird einfach alles ausgesessen frei nach dem Motto: Irgendwas passiert schon.

Und dafür bekommt man Geld. Ich habe definitiv den falschen Weg eingeschlagen .


----------



## Two-Face (1. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Zu spät ist es nie, kannst immernoch Lobbyist werden, musst dich nur bei der richtigen Firma hocharbeiten und den richtigen Leuten in den Arsch kriechen.


----------



## Captn (1. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Zu spät ist es nie, kannst immernoch Lobbyist werden, musst dich nur bei der richtigen Firma hocharbeiten und den richtigen Leuten in den Arsch kriechen.


Nur leider habe ich mir vorgenommen etwas Bedeutendes zu machen, indem in der Forschung oder Entwicklung helfen kann . Da möchte ich mich nicht mit irgendeinem sinnlosen Gesetz profilieren, nur damit mein Name irgendwo auftaucht.

Aber jetzt wieder BTT .


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (1. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Dann erzaehl das bitte denen die sich trotzdem darauf berufen. Gibt ja einige davon.
> Hier rennst du wahrscheinlich offene Tueren ein.


Genauso zwecklos, wie jedem Dieb zu sagen, dass er geklaut hat.
Die Menschen wissen, dass sie töten, sie sehen es halt bloß nicht als falsch an, weil sie entweder krank, keine Texte verstehen oder weil sie deprimiert sind und töten wollen.


Welle der SolidaritÃ¤t auf Facebook: 10.000 IslÃ¤nder wollen FlÃ¼chtlinge aufnehmen - n-tv.de
Während die Welt diskutiert, wer wie viele Flüchtlinge aufnimmt, schubst Island alle aus dem Weg und schnappt sich 10.000. 


Und hier hat der Albaner "Leon Machère" ein soziales Experiment gewagt, um zu gucken, wer hilft, wenn 2 offensichtliche Fremdenfeinde verbal auf einen farbigen Flüchtlingen losgehen.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tx82TxfIU_g
Ich hätte an Leon M.s Stelle sofort hier abgebrochen  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tx82TxfIU_g#t=1m44s




> Empfang mit Brezn und Plüschtieren: Tausende Flüchtlinge kommen in München an. Doch von Chaos keine Spur. Die Erstversorgung der Menschen funktioniert - auch, weil viele private Helfer anpacken.


Quelle: Nachrichten - SPIEGEL ONLINE


Und zu euren Hartz IV-Asylanten-Geld-Diskussionen immer:
Vorurteile im Faktencheck: Bekommen FlÃ¼chtlinge mehr Geld als Hartz-IV-EmpfÃ¤nger? - n-tv.de
Das werte ich einfach mal als Knockout für die meisten.


----------



## CPFUUU (1. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Eine "Enteignung" ist völlig unnötig.
> Viele Vermieter bewerben sich sogar um Asylfamilien, warum? --> Weil sie von normalen Bürgern im Leben nicht so hohe Mieten verlangen können, wie die die in dem Fall Vater Staat zahlt.



Das kannst du vergessen, dass überhaupt Wohnraum für Millionen einfach so da ist.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Wir haben hier extrem viel Leerstand, gerade im Osten.
> Das kann man nicht alles abbrennen, bzw kann man schon - aber dann wird der Osten leuchten wie ein Christbaum.
> Natürlich ist nicht jede Räumlichkeit geeignet und die meisten sind im Privatbesitz, aber ich glaube kaum das Leute einfach absagen, wenn Papa Staat ankommt und Unsummen für leerstehende Gebäude anbietet die sonst nicht vermietbar sind aktuell.



Das muß man nicht gleich abbrennen, die Versorgungsinfrastruktur kaputt machen reicht völlig aus.


----------



## cryon1c (1. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Das kannst du vergessen, dass überhaupt Wohnraum für Millionen einfach so da ist.
> 
> Das muß man nicht gleich abbrennen, die Versorgungsinfrastruktur kaputt machen reicht völlig aus.



Doch der Wohnraum ist da, wenn nicht - wird der geschaffen. Auf die Straße setzen kannste keinen und Zeltstädte funktionieren im Winter hier nicht, wir sind nicht in Asien, falsches Klima für.

Und kaputt machen darf man hier gar nix, ich freue mich schon auf die Erfolge bei der Fahndung der Deppen die hier alles kaputt machen.


----------



## Seeefe (1. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Doch der Wohnraum ist da, wenn nicht - wird der geschaffen. Auf die Straße setzen kannste keinen und Zeltstädte funktionieren im Winter hier nicht, wir sind nicht in Asien, falsches Klima für.
> 
> Und kaputt machen darf man hier gar nix, ich freue mich schon auf die Erfolge bei der Fahndung der Deppen die hier alles kaputt machen.



Auch ohne Flüchtlinge herrscht bei uns in einigen Regionen Wohnungsmangel, man kommt kaum mit dem bauen hinterher. So einfach und schnell kann Wohnraum nicht geschaffen werden.


----------



## Two-Face (1. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Unser begnadeter Ministerpräsident Seehofer will ja Zeltstädte für die ganzen Wirtschaftsfüchtlinge ohne echte Bleibechance, damit die schneller abgeschoben werden können und keine Turnhallen mehr vollgequetscht werden müssen.

Hört sich ja im Prinzip gar nicht so verkehrt an, nur wie sieht das dann aus? Was werden das für Zelte? Wie sieht es dann mit der Privatsphäre aus? Werden die nachts beheizt? Und wie? Und wo?


----------



## Captn (1. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Und kaputt machen darf man hier gar nix, ich freue mich schon auf die Erfolge bei der Fahndung der Deppen die hier alles kaputt machen.



Ich möchte sehen, dass die Behörden da in Zukunft noch hinterherkommen. Die Polizei ist jetzt schon unterbesetzt.


----------



## CPFUUU (1. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Doch der Wohnraum ist da, wenn nicht - wird der geschaffen. Auf die Straße setzen kannste keinen und Zeltstädte funktionieren im Winter hier nicht, wir sind nicht in Asien, falsches Klima für.
> 
> Und kaputt machen darf man hier gar nix, ich freue mich schon auf die Erfolge bei der Fahndung der Deppen die hier alles kaputt machen.



Du musst von deiner Wohlstands Denke runterkommen. Das Wohnraum Problem zeigt sich ja jetzt schon.
Die Polizei ist doch völlig unfähig was sich auch jetzt bereits zeigt.


----------



## cryon1c (1. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Auch ohne Flüchtlinge herrscht bei uns in einigen Regionen Wohnungsmangel, man kommt kaum mit dem bauen hinterher. So einfach und schnell kann Wohnraum nicht geschaffen werden.



Nicht jede Region ist gnadenlos überbevölkert. Es gibt Orte, die zu Geisterstädten werden.  Und gerade da maulen die Leute am schlimmsten, weil die um ihre Ruhe fürchten. 
Hier muss eine sinnvolle Verteilung stattfinden, innerhalb von DE. Dazu kommt das viele dieser Orte sehr günstig sind was den Mietspiegel angeht - ist ja auch klar, da will keiner wohnen. 
Für die Flüchtlinge ist es am Ende ja egal wo sie unterkommen, in ner Großstadt oder in nem halb verlassenen Nest. Wenn sie eine Arbeit finden, können sie umziehen, so lange sie keine Arbeit haben oder nicht dürfen - müssen sie da leben wo es Platz gibt.
Dafür muss aber die Infrastruktur passend ausgerichtet sein, damit die armen ausgebluteten Städte und Gemeinden nicht wie die griechische Insel komplett überlastet werden. 
Politik ist hier am Zug und die müssen schnell sein. Noch ist es verdammt heiß, aber in 3 Monaten kannste keine Leute mehr draussen unterbringen.

Edit:
Wohlstand hin oder her. Ich bin aus einer Stadt weggezogen wo die halbe Stadt aus leeren Fenstern besteht. Wirklich. Das kann man nutzen. Der Mietspiegel ist da allerdings ziemlich hoch, gemessen an dem was diese Stadt so bieten kann. 
Und das die Polizei unfähig ist - würde ich nicht sagen. Die ist a) gnadenlos unterbesetzt und b) darf sich mit Unsinn rumschlagen. Wie z.B. der illegalen Einwanderung für Leute die hier Asylanträge stellen - wurde ja bereits geschrieben. Der Mist muss bearbeitet werden, es wird angezeigt und sobald ein Asylantrag gestellt wird - wird es eingestellt. Wer macht das? Richtig, dieselben Leute die für Strafverfolgung von wirklich wichtigen Dingen keine Manpower mehr haben...


----------



## Captn (1. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Nicht jede Region ist gnadenlos überbevölkert. Es gibt Orte, die zu Geisterstädten werden.  Und gerade da maulen die Leute am schlimmsten, weil die um ihre Ruhe fürchten.
> Hier muss eine sinnvolle Verteilung stattfinden, innerhalb von DE. Dazu kommt das viele dieser Orte sehr günstig sind was den Mietspiegel angeht - ist ja auch klar, da will keiner wohnen.
> Für die Flüchtlinge ist es am Ende ja egal wo sie unterkommen, in ner Großstadt oder in nem halb verlassenen Nest. Wenn sie eine Arbeit finden, können sie umziehen, so lange sie keine Arbeit haben oder nicht dürfen - müssen sie da leben wo es Platz gibt.
> Dafür muss aber die Infrastruktur passend ausgerichtet sein, damit die armen ausgebluteten Städte und Gemeinden nicht wie die griechische Insel komplett überlastet werden.
> Politik ist hier am Zug und die müssen schnell sein. Noch ist es verdammt heiß, aber in 3 Monaten kannste keine Leute mehr draussen unterbringen.


Nur interessant, dass man erst dann in die Infrastruktur investieren soll. 
Hätte man das vor Jahren gemacht, würde die jüngere Bevölkerung diese Städte oder Gemeinden nicht verlassen.


----------



## Seeefe (1. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Nicht jede Region ist gnadenlos überbevölkert. Es gibt Orte, die zu Geisterstädten werden.  Und gerade da maulen die Leute am schlimmsten, weil die um ihre Ruhe fürchten.
> Hier muss eine sinnvolle Verteilung stattfinden, innerhalb von DE. Dazu kommt das viele dieser Orte sehr günstig sind was den Mietspiegel angeht - ist ja auch klar, da will keiner wohnen.
> Für die Flüchtlinge ist es am Ende ja egal wo sie unterkommen, in ner Großstadt oder in nem halb verlassenen Nest. Wenn sie eine Arbeit finden, können sie umziehen, so lange sie keine Arbeit haben oder nicht dürfen - müssen sie da leben wo es Platz gibt.
> Dafür muss aber die Infrastruktur passend ausgerichtet sein, damit die armen ausgebluteten Städte und Gemeinden nicht wie die griechische Insel komplett überlastet werden.
> ...




Da tut sich aber das nächste Problem auf. 

Ich finde, das schlimmste was man machen kann ist es, ich sag mal, "unterbevölkerte" Städte mit Flüchtlingen vollzustopfen. Je nach dem wie lange diese dort bleiben, bildet sich dann aufjedenfall eine Paralellgesellschaft, was für Deutschland, ins besondere für die jeweilige Stadt, aber auch für die Flüchtlinge nicht von Vorteil ist.


----------



## cryon1c (1. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Nur interessant, dass mab erst dann in die Infrastruktur investieren soll.
> Hätte man das vor Jahren gemacht, würde die jüngere Bevölkerung diese Städte oder Gemeinden nicht verlassen.



Es gibt da wenig Arbeit. Kaum Kultur. Die Mieten sind aber nicht so niedrig als das es sich lohnen würde, da zu leben und zu pendeln. 

Ich rede speziell über den Fall der Stadt Chemnitz, verglichen mit Leipzig. Ja, Leipzig kostet etwas mehr. Aber den Unterschied habe ich wieder drin, wenn ich 1x aus Chemnitz nach Leipzig am Wochenende fahre, hin & zurück. 
Gehste durch die Stadt, siehste nur Rentner (die nicht mehr wegziehen können, selbst wenn sie wollen), Alkis (denen ists egal, Alk kostet überall gleich) und ein paar Leute die noch an irgendwas hängen - Job, Familie etc. 
Die TU sorgt da für etwas Durchzug, die Jugend ist da - bleibt aber nicht lange, spätestens wenn sie fertig sind, sind sie weg.
Da gibt es massig Wohnraum der leer steht. 90% davon sind bezugsfertig, 10% müssen renoviert werden, was aber deutlich günstiger und schneller geht als neu zu bauen. 
Mir ist klar das es nicht überall so aussieht, Leipzig (wo ich aktuell wohne) hat noch Reserven, die werden aber auch ordentlich genutzt. In 10-20 Jahren gibts hier kein freies Fenster mehr wenn das Haus noch bewohnbar ist - ohne Flüchtlinge.

Edit: ja es ist "ungesund" die Leute so zu verteilen. Aber a) die meisten Flüchtlinge wollen nicht lange bleiben - so lange wie nötig. Und b) welche Alternativen gibt es? Und kommt mir ja net mit "das Boot ist voll!" - die Leute werden herkommen und sie müssen irgendwo unterkommen. Aktuell kann man draussen pennen im Zelt, ohne Geld auszugeben für Heizung etc. Wie siehts aber in 3 Monaten aus?


----------



## CPFUUU (1. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Hätten wir nicht so einen übermäßigen Staat mit gigantischer Umverteilung, müsste man über diesen Flüchtlingsquatsch gar nicht diskutieren. 
Jetzt endet das so oder so in einer Katastrophe.


----------



## Seeefe (1. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> a) die meisten Flüchtlinge wollen nicht lange bleiben - so lange wie nötig.



Ich möchte nicht alle Flüchtlinge über einen Kamm scheren, werde ich auch nicht. 

Aber rein objektiv gesehen. Wenn ich einen Ort suche, der mir Schutz bietet, bis der Krieg in meinem Land vorbei ist, dann ist doch die ganze europäische Union dafür geeignet. 

Allerdings, und das hab ich auch außerhalb Deutschlands mitbekommen, wollen (um mal dein Wort zu benutzen) die meisten Flüchtlinge nach Deutschland. In Polen kamen Flüchtlinge in Warschau an, die waren enttäuscht, das sie nun in Polen unterkommen.

Mich kotzten momentan 2 Dinge mächtig an. Einmal die Seite die sagt, alle Flüchtlinge seien Verbrecher und die Seite die um jeden Willen einem erzählen will, alle Flüchtlinge kämen mit einem Heiligenschein zu uns. Wo ich mir aufjedenfall sicher bin, die meisten Flüchtlinge wissen, das es in Deutschland mit am meisten Kohle gibt. Das werfe ich denen jetzt auch nicht negativ vor, würd ich doch auch so machen.


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (1. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Und zu euren Hartz IV-Asylanten-Geld-Diskussionen immer:
> Vorurteile im Faktencheck: Bekommen FlÃ¼chtlinge mehr Geld als Hartz-IV-EmpfÃ¤nger? - n-tv.de
> Das werte ich einfach mal als Knockout für die meisten.



Die bekommen 359€ fürs nix tun!
Und mein letzter Stand war was von 140€ das es mittlerweile so schlimm ist ahnte ich nicht...

Wenigstens bekommen sie nur Arbeit wenn kein Deutscher sie machen will oder Europäer ...
Gibt leider zuviele die zu Faul zum Arbeiten sind


----------



## Woohoo (1. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Leider dachten wohl einige das es hier sofort nach der Ankunft Jobs und Studiumsplätze gibt. Haben sich vom Schrecken des Krieges erholt und die Forderungen steigen schnell (bereits 2 Tage hier). Das wird Unmut geben, wenn man merkt dass man nicht alles sofort bekommt. 

Entlastung durch Abschiebbung scheitert der Staat lässt sich auf der Nase rumtanzen:

"Wenn schließlich die Polizei anrückt, um den Flüchtling zur Abreise zu  eskortieren, stehen 50, 70, manchmal 90 Menschen zur Blockade bereit,  selbst früh morgens um vier. Nach einer Weile ziehen die Polizisten, von  höherer Stelle zur Zurückhaltung angewiesen, dann eben wieder ab. Es  soll sogar vorkommen, behauptet "No Lager", dass die Polizei erst gar  nicht mehr auftaucht. Der Boykott ist dann reine Formsache."
Flüchtlinge: Die Tricks gegen Abschiebung - DIE WELT

Bild: Protest vor einer Hamburger Erstaufnahmeeinrichtung


----------



## Captn (1. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Dann hätten sie schlichtweg ein Arbeitsvisum beantragen sollen.
Allein schon die Frechheit, die sich in diesem Satz wiederfindet... 
Da fällt mir nichts mehr ein.


----------



## cryon1c (1. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Die Leute können kein Arbeitsvisum etc beantragen, nicht bei den Zuständen die in ihren Ländern herrschen. Viel Spaß in einem Kriegsgebiet ein Visum durchzukriegen und dann noch gemütlich in den Flieger zu steigen etc.
Arbeit und Ausbildung zu fordern ist nu wirklich nix was man verurteilen sollte. Die wollen eben nicht faul rumliegen, sind aber dazu gezwungen...

Und natürlich wollen die Flüchtlinge zu uns. Die meisten haben Familienmitglieder drüben, wenn sie wenigstens 50€ jeden Monat rüberkriegen ist das schon eine ordentliche Menge an Geld. 
In manchen Ecken kann man sich für das Geld auch eine AK-47 mit ner ordentlichen Munitionskiste (voll versteht sich) dazu kaufen. 
Das nimmt denen keiner übel. Sie wollen hier aber auch Geld verdienen - blöd sind die ja nicht.


----------



## Captn (1. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Der Satz liest sich nun mal aber eher wie "behaltet euren Scheiß und gebt uns Arbeit! Eir wollen keine Hilfe!".

Ich habe nichts dagegen, dass jemand arbeiten will. Nur benötigt man dafür gewisse Grundvoraussetzungen oder gar Qualifikationen und nicht jeder Flüchtling ist gleichzeitig ein Arzt, nur weil dass den lokalen Medien als Propaganda dient.

Außerdem müssen diese Menschen irgendwie hier her gekommen sein. Entweder reicht das Vermögen und man setzt sich in den Flieger oder man nimmt eine weite Reise auf sich. So oder so, kommt man aber vorher erstmal in ein "krisensicheres" Land. Von dort aus sollte man immerhin die Möglichkeit haben, ein Visum oder ähnliches zu beantragen, wenn man genau weiß, warum man hier her will.

Kleiner Scherz am Rande: Versucht das mal in dieser Art und Weise in den USA [emoji38].

Vielleicht hätte man den Flüchtigen aber auch mal erklären müssen, dass die deutsche Bürokratie sich gerne viel Zeit lässt, vorallem bei einem solchen Ansturm . Ist ja nicht so, dass man neben der Arbeit auch mal eine Pause benötigt oder gar Wochenende :o.


----------



## TheFeenix (1. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Genau so. EU weit gleiche Bedingungen für Asylbewerber. Wer eine Bedrohung durch politische Verfolgung oder Krieg nachweisen kann, kriegt einen Schlafplatz und Sachleistungen in Form von Verpflegung und Bekleidung. Keine Geldleistungen. So wollen dann auch nicht mehr alle Asylbewerber nur nach D, siehe Dänemark. Dort wurden die Geldleistungen für Flüchtlinge gekürzt und die Zahl der Flüchtlinge dort ist seitdem gesunken, während Sie in Deutschland immer weiter explodiert.
Forderungen nach sofortiger Arbeitsaufnahme oder gar Studium   sind doch völlig an den Haaren herbeigezogen und widersprechen dem Gedanken des Asylrechts. Asyl bedeutet Schutz vor Verfolgung, begrenzt auf die Dauer dieser. Semesterbeiträge werden bald aber bestimmt auch noch von der öffentlichen Hand übernommen, aber selbstverständlich auch nur für Flüchtlinge. 😁


----------



## Nightslaver (1. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Woohoo schrieb:


> Leider dachten wohl einige das es hier sofort nach der Ankunft Jobs und Studiumsplätze gibt.



Tja, die Naivität dieser Menschen ist schon bewundernswert. Es ist ja auch schwerlich möglich ihnen hier sofort eine Arbeitserlaubnis auszustellen ohne ihre genauen Qualifikationen und Kentnisse zu kennen. Schließlich ist in Deutschland alles mit Gesetzen durchgeregelt und für einen Arbeitgeber kann es schnell teuer werden und schwere rechtliche Konsequenzen haben wen jemand auf Grund mangelnder Kentnisse in seinem Berufsfeld Mist baut.
Man stelle sich nur mal vor jemand der in Syrien in einem Supermarkt gearbeitet hat, wo es mit der Kühlkette nicht immer 100%ig genau genommen wird, würde das hier machen.
Oder ein syrischer Arzt würde einen Patienten falsch behandeln weil er bestimmtes Wissen auf Grund von mangelndenen Geldern und modernen Geräten nicht besitzt.
Oder jemand der früher als Putzkraft gearbeitet hat würde hier bei einer Reinigungsfirma anfangen und mangels Kentnisse mit dem Tuch vom Boden die Tische im Büro abwischen.

Es hat schon seinen Grund warum die Flüchtlinge die hier her kommen nicht sofort eine Arbeitserlaubniss in die Hand gedrückt bekommen und drauf losarbeiten dürfen, warum die ihre Qualifikation nachweisen müssen und ggf. 6 Monate bis 2 Jahre Nachschulungen besuchen "dürfen" um in ihrem Berufsfeld deutsche / europäische Standards zu erlangen.
Wer von denen also hier her kommt und denkt ach da such ich mir direkt mal einen Job und verdiene meine eigenen Brötchen muss sich nicht wundern wen er mit seiner Naivität mächtig aufs Maul fliegt und schwer entäuscht wird weil er erstmal Monate und Jahre eben kein eigenes Geld verdienen darf.


----------



## Verminaard (1. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Und natürlich wollen die Flüchtlinge zu uns. Die meisten haben Familienmitglieder drüben, wenn sie wenigstens 50€ jeden Monat rüberkriegen ist das schon eine ordentliche Menge an Geld.
> In manchen Ecken kann man sich für das Geld auch eine AK-47 mit ner ordentlichen Munitionskiste (voll versteht sich) dazu kaufen.
> Das nimmt denen keiner übel. Sie wollen hier aber auch Geld verdienen - blöd sind die ja nicht.



Ich dachte das sind arme traumatisierte Fluechtlinge die um ihr Leben gebangt haben usw.
Muessten dann nicht Waffen eine unheimliche Qual fuer sie sein?


Du hast auch Straeflinge mit Fluechtlingen verglichen.
Ich sehe da absolut keine Schnittpunkte.
Ein verurteilter Straefling, hat eine Straftat begangen, vielleicht sogar eine Gewalttat.
Wenn auf engsten Raum viele gewalttaetige Personen zusammentreffen, kann es eher passieren das dort etwas eskaliert.
Deswegen die Trennungen in den Gefaengnissen, von dir angesprochen.

Wie willst du aber die gleiche Behandlung auf Fluechtlinge argumentieren?
Die sind vor Gewalt davongelaufen, die halten nix davon und wollen damit nix zu tun haben.
Zumindest wird das behauptet.
Selbst wenn hier verfeindete Familien aufeinandertreffen, die sind vor der Gewalt weggerannt. Wenn die jetzt in Deutschland uebereinander herfallen, habe ich kein Verstaendniss fuer.
Dann waren die Fluchtgruende nur vorgeschoben, und denen macht Gewalt doch nicht ganz so viel aus.


----------



## Sparanus (1. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Wenn schließlich die Polizei anrückt, um den Flüchtling zur Abreise zu eskortieren, stehen 50, 70, manchmal 90 Menschen zur Blockade bereit, selbst früh morgens um vier. Nach einer Weile ziehen die Polizisten, von höherer Stelle zur Zurückhaltung angewiesen, dann eben wieder ab. Es soll sogar vorkommen, behauptet "No Lager", dass die Polizei erst gar nicht mehr auftaucht. Der Boykott ist dann reine Formsache.


Wenn die Polizei versagt haben wir immer noch Militär...


----------



## Captn (1. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn die Polizei versagt haben wir immer noch Militär...


Welches wohl nie auf deutschem Boden eingesetzt wird. Das wäre viel zu verwerflich.


----------



## Seeefe (1. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Welches wohl nie auf deutschem Boden eingesetzt wird. Das wäre viel zu verwerflich.



Welches so nicht auf deutschem Boden agieren darf, außer das Bundesgebiet wird mit Waffengewalt angegriffen. So ein Szenario durch Flüchtlinge heraufzubeschwören halte ich für mehr als unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Captn (1. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Sag ich ja .


----------



## Sparanus (1. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Das ist falsch, 
unter gewissen Voraussetzungen darf sie auch im Inneren agieren. Damit meine ich kein Hochwasser etc

Es ist möglich und sollte im Notfall auch gemacht werden.


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (1. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

So gesehen geht es den Flüchtlingen viel zu gut bei uns und das ist dass was ich seitens meiner Regierung und einigen Mitbürgern nicht verstehen kann. Es sind hier nur noch Wirtschaftsflüchlinge!
Ja genau die Aussage wieder!
Sie wollen hier Arbeiten um Asyl geht es hier nicht mehr.
Nicht alle schwebten in Lebensgefahr sondern deren Regierung bekommt nur nix auf die Reihe um für arbeit zu sorgen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (1. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Dann hätten sie schlichtweg ein Arbeitsvisum beantragen sollen.
> Allein schon die Frechheit, die sich in diesem Satz wiederfindet...
> Da fällt mir nichts mehr ein.



Ich las vor einigen Monaten, dass wir viele unbelegte Studienplätze in Deutschland haben. Die Frau mit dem Schild zeigt Integrationswillen, will studieren und könnte sogar einen der freien Studienplätze bekommen.  Was ist daran verwerflich?  Zwei Posts vor deinem schimpft ein User, dass Asylanten zu faul sind zum arbeiten und nichts tun, nur rumliegen und du schimpfst darauf, dass sie studieren und arbeiten wollen. Merkste  was? Das ist typisch für vorurteilsbelastetes Geschwätz. Sie können es euch gar nicht recht machen. Es sind immer, egal was sie wollen oder tun, die dummen kleinen Flüchtlinge, die hier entweder "unsre Joobs klaun" oder nur schmarotzen und faul sind.


----------



## Sparanus (1. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Mir persönlich ist es egal wer sie sind, deshalb würde ich auch nie alle über einen Kamm scheren, aber insgesamt sind es zu viele erst Recht auf Dauer.


----------



## Captn (1. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Ich las vor einigen Monaten, dass wir viele unbelegte Studienplätze in Deutschland haben. Die Frau mit dem Schild zeigt Integrationswillen, will studieren und könnte sogar einen der freien Studienplätze bekommen.  Was ist daran verwerflich?  Zwei Posts vor deinem schimpft ein User, dass Asylanten zu faul sind zum arbeiten und nichts tun, nur rumliegen und du schimpfst darauf, dass sie studieren und arbeiten wollen. Merkste  was? Das ist typisch für vorurteilsbelastetes Geschwätz. Sie können es euch gar nicht recht machen. Es sind immer, egal was sie wollen oder tun, die dummen kleinen Flüchtlinge, die hier entweder "unsre Joobs klaun" oder nur schmarotzen und faul sind.


Hast du dir eigentlich die Mühe gemacht, zu lesen, was ich danach schrieb?

Ich habe grundsätzlich nichts dagegen, aber der Ton spielte schon immer die Musik .

Hat sich jemand überhaupt schon mal Gedanken gemacht, wer für die Gebühren aufkommt in Abhängigkeit des Studiums?
Nebenbei arbeiten? Gerne, aber was, wenn dafür keine Zeit bleibt? Dann empfinde ich für solche Menschen nämlich genau das selbe, wie für einen Hartz IV- Empfänger, der noch nie gearbeitet hat, nämlich Abscheu.

Außerdem muss erstmal belegt sein, dass die Person die nötigen Qualifikationen besitzt. Ich kann mich nämlich auch nicht einfach einschreiben, wenn ich nicht die nötigen Voraussetzungen mitbringe .

Dein letzter Satz zeigt mir übrigens, dass es egal ist, was man sagt, sofern man Bedenken an der Situation äußert. Ich könnte vermutlich ewig schreiben, was für Leute ich toleriere und welche nicht. Als Antwort kommt nur dummes Standard-Blabla samt Zitat aus einer South Park - Folge .


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (1. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Ich las vor einigen Monaten, dass wir viele unbelegte Studienplätze in Deutschland haben. Die Frau mit dem Schild zeigt Integrationswillen, will studieren und könnte sogar einen der freien Studienplätze bekommen.  Was ist daran verwerflich?*  Zwei Posts vor deinem schimpft ein User, dass Asylanten zu faul sind zum arbeiten und nichts tun*, nur rumliegen und du schimpfst darauf, dass sie studieren und arbeiten wollen. Merkste  was? Das ist typisch für vorurteilsbelastetes Geschwätz. Sie können es euch gar nicht recht machen. Es sind immer, egal was sie wollen oder tun, die dummen kleinen Flüchtlinge, die hier entweder "unsre Joobs klaun" oder nur schmarotzen und faul sind.



Meinst du mich ? Ich meinte eigentlich unsere Faulsäcke die auch nur Hartzen und Quarzen und nicht Arbeiten wollen!


----------



## cryon1c (1. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Selbst wenn hier verfeindete Familien aufeinandertreffen, die sind vor der Gewalt weggerannt. Wenn die jetzt in Deutschland uebereinander herfallen, habe ich kein Verstaendniss fuer.
> Dann waren die Fluchtgruende nur vorgeschoben, und denen macht Gewalt doch nicht ganz so viel aus.



Gerade weil sie traumatisiert sind, sich in einem neuen und ganz anderen Land befinden und gegen die deutschen Bürokratiewände laufen, muss man denen nicht noch ihre Feinde direkt unter die Nase pflanzen. Da kann man natürlich sagen - die müssen sich zurückhalten und blah blubb. Aber diese Leute haben es gar nicht einfach, da muss man halt mehr aufpassen als bei normaler Bevölkerung. 
Ich habe das richtig verglichen - diese Methode is die einzige, die halbwegs funktioniert. Leute trennen, damit die sich nicht gegenseitig auf den Sack gehen - wenn die sich sowieso schon hassen. Ja, das erfordert eine Menge an geschultem Personal und die entsprechende Infrastruktur (damit wenigstens Platz da ist, um die Leute so zu trennen das sie sich nicht im üblichen Wohngebiet treffen). 
In Gefängnissen ist es nicht möglich die Leute auf Abstand zu halten - sie sind auf einem Gelände. Da wird mit Zeiten und anderen Sachen getrickst. Bei Flüchtlingen ist es einfacher - sie geben ihre Infos raus und wollen in Ruhe leben, die suchen hier keinen Ärger...
Ausnahmen gibt es aber immer und überall, lässt sich nicht vermeiden. Aber damit es eben NICHT kracht, selbst wenn die sich finden - da muss was getan werden. 
Und solange ein Straftäter mehr Geld verschluckt als ein Flüchtling der nichts getan hat ausser im falschen Land zur falschen Zeit gelebt zu haben, haben wir was falsch gemacht. 

@CaptainStuhlgang 

Was haste gegen Leute die hier auf Kosten des Staates ausgebildet werden (ink. Studium)?
Liegen die faul rum - ists schlecht. Studieren die - ists auch schlecht. 
Abscheu für Leute die herkommen um nicht nur Schutz zu suchen, sondern sich auch nützlich zu machen?! Meine Fresse in was für einer Welt leben wir denn...
Hauptsache niemand kriegt ein Stück vom Kuchen, selbst wenn man es ansonsten wegwerfen muss...


----------



## Captn (1. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ganz einfach: Wer garantiert dir, dass der werte Herr beziehungsweise die werte Dame nicht nach dem Studium auswandert? 

Wenn sowas passiert haste den Salat. Geld aus dem Fenster geschmissen, brillant.
Wir haben schon jetzt jährlich 500000 gut ausgebildete Leute, die erkannt haben, dass man im Ausland meist besser verdient und das mit meist besserer Altersvorsorge.
Jemand der studieren will, sofern er die Qualifikationen dafür besitzt, ist ja auch nicht auf den Kopf gefallen.
Wäre schön blöd, wenn wir einfach jeden auf der Welt umsonst ausbilden. Die hier lebenden und vorallem arbeitenden Menschen, ganz gleich welcher Hautfarbe und Herkunft (ich muss das anmerken, bevor wieder irgendein Gehirnakrobat auf verwerfliche Gedanken kommt) werden's schon richten . Der Staat weiß, wie und wo er sein Geld bekommt (siehe GEZ ).
Dann müssen halt Dinge wie Bildung, Infrastruktur und Co. zurücktreten. Tja, muss man dann halt so hinnehmen.

Auf den Rest gehe ich gar nicht erst ein. Ich bin doch kein Tonband .

PS:
Ich mag zwar einen Hang zum Übertreiben haben, aber es ist nun mal so, dass man es erst merkt, wenn es ohnehin keine Rolle mehr spielt.


----------



## cryon1c (1. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Natürlich werden sie abhauen. Offene Grenzen in der EU, dazu kommt die Tatsache das sie meist in ihr Land zurückwollen. 
Was ist aber daran so schlimm, Leute auszubilden?
Sie werden ihre Länder wieder aufbauen und Märkte für unsere Produkte schaffen. 
Und damit sie nicht abhauen, muss man denen hier was bieten. Auch unsere Leute hauen ab. Das wird auch anhalten, so lange es woanders deutlich besser ist.


----------



## Verminaard (1. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Gerade weil sie traumatisiert sind, sich in einem neuen und ganz anderen Land befinden und gegen die deutschen Bürokratiewände laufen, muss man denen nicht noch ihre Feinde direkt unter die Nase pflanzen. Da kann man natürlich sagen - die müssen sich zurückhalten und blah blubb. Aber diese Leute haben es gar nicht einfach, da muss man halt mehr aufpassen als bei normaler Bevölkerung.





cryon1c schrieb:


> Bei Flüchtlingen ist es einfacher - sie geben ihre Infos raus und wollen in Ruhe leben, die suchen hier keinen Ärger...



Du widersprichst dich selbst.
Abgesehen davon, das das mit den Infos rausgeben auch nicht immer ganz so gewaehrleistet ist.
Wieviele kommen (absichtlich) ohne Dokumente? Wieviele machen Falschangaben?



cryon1c schrieb:


> Und solange ein Straftäter mehr Geld verschluckt als ein Flüchtling der nichts getan hat ausser im falschen Land zur falschen Zeit gelebt zu haben, haben wir was falsch gemacht.


Was ist mit dem straffaelligen Fluechtling? Haben auch wir was falsch gemacht?





cryon1c schrieb:


> Was haste gegen Leute die hier auf Kosten des Staates ausgebildet werden (ink. Studium)?
> Liegen die faul rum - ists schlecht. Studieren die - ists auch schlecht.
> Abscheu für Leute die herkommen um nicht nur Schutz zu suchen, sondern sich auch nützlich zu machen?! Meine Fresse in was für einer Welt leben wir denn...
> Hauptsache niemand kriegt ein Stück vom Kuchen, selbst wenn man es ansonsten wegwerfen muss...



Das erklaer mir mal bitte wie du es schon in Deutschland lebenden Studenten erklaeren willst, das sie sich gefaelligst um ihr Studium selbst zu kuemmern haben, inkl, bezahlbaren Wohnraum, Studiengebuehren, jobben nebenbei etc., und zeitgleich bekommt ein Fluechtling mal eben ein Studium ermoeglicht?
Vielleicht habe ich dich hier an dieser Stelle falsch verstanden.
btw ohne finanziellen Background (Verwandtschaft oder Aehnliches) ist studieren nicht so bissi auf die Uni gehen und Party's feiern.
Die staatlichen Hilfen sind auch nicht so wirklich uebermaessig, fuer den Rest musst selbst sorgen. 

Ich habe in meinem Umfeld Studenten die eben nicht die Megaunterstuetzung bekommen und sich durchschlagen muessen. 

Wie genau willst du jetzt Fluechtlinge ans studieren bringen? Haben sie ueberhaupt Qualifikationen zum Studieren? Wie siehts aus mit Sprachkentnissen?
Studiengebuehren, wer zahlt die? Arbeitsmaterial, Wohnung, Unterhalt? Wer kommt dafuer auf?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Man merkt halt, das den ganzen "Pro Flüchtlinge um jeden Preis"
> Langsam die Argumente ausgehen.


Warum sollten uns die Argumente ausgehen? Erstens gibt es eine Gesetzeslage. Wir haben ein Asylrecht.
Zweitens sollte sich jeder klar machen, was es heißt in Kriegsgebieten zu leben und die Nachbarn bauen
einen Zaum. Leider vergessen die Leute was bei uns vor 70Jahren mit 10% der Bevölkerung gemacht wurde.
Die Nachbarn gaben auch kaum Asyl, darum wurde es als integraler Bestandteil in unsere Verfassung
aufgenommen. Der Brandstifter Kohl hat das Asylrecht aber schon extrem beschneiden lassen.



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Die Märchen von den Fachkräften glaubt denen keiner mehr.
> Nun wird halt auf die Ostdeutschland Schiene gebaut.


Es ist keine Mär, sondern fast ein Problem, weil aus Syrien vor allem die abhauen, die qualifiziert
sind. Der "dumpfe Rechtsarmheber in der Exzone" mag nicht glauben, dass es in Syrien immerhin 
acht Universitäten gibt. Die Leute mögen abgerissen aussehen, aber wer ist das nach wochenlanger
Flucht nicht?

Wir leben wie die Marden im Speck. Haben ein wunderbar gemäßigtes Fleckchen Erde mit ausreichend
Wasser und viel Rohstoffen. Wir exportieren in die Welt und haben 200 Milliarden im Jahr an Überschuß.
Und dann reicht es nicht, um ein paar hundert tausend Syrer für ein paar Monate in verweisende und
leerstehende Gebäude aufzunehmern und sie mit dem nötigsten an Lebensmitteln und Kleidung zu
versorgen? Sehr befremdlich, mit welchem Hass auf Notleidende gedroschen wird. Und dieselben
Leute schreien an anderer Stelle nach deutschen Werten. Nächstenliebe? Vergessen?


----------



## Nightslaver (2. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es ist keine Mär, sondern fast ein Problem, weil aus Syrien vor allem die abhauen, die qualifiziert
> sind. Der "dumpfe Rechtsarmheber in der Exzone" mag nicht glauben, dass es in Syrien immerhin
> acht Universitäten gibt. Die Leute mögen abgerissen aussehen, aber wer ist das nach wochenlanger
> Flucht nicht?



Auch wen Syrien 8 Universitäten hat sind trotzdem nicht wesentlich mehr Prozent der Bevölkerung wie hier studiert (ca.40%) und der Rest ist im Schnitt schlechter qualifiziert als ein ausgebildeter Facharbeiter hier. Es bleibt also ein Märchen was SPD, Grüne und Linke auftischen wollen das fast nur gut ausgebildete Fachkräfte nach Europa und Deutschland flüchten, genauso wie es ein Märchen bleibt das diese Flüchtlinge hier irgend einen Fachkräftemangel ausgleichen müssten, der entweder nicht existent ist, oder aber, so vorhanden, künstlich von der Wirtschaft verursacht wird.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wir leben wie die Marden im Speck.



Nein, etwa 10% der Deutschen leben wie die Maden im Speck, weitere 30% leben in deren Schatten ganz anständig, die restlichen 60% kommen so zurecht, oder aber leben in fragwürdigen Verhältnissen die oft auch alles andere als schön sind, wen auch sicher noch nicht ganz so miserabel wie in Teilen Afrikas oder des nahen Ostens, aber man muss sich nicht mit solchen extremen Problemzonen auf eine Stufe stellen um sagen zu können das der überwiegende Teil der Deutschen auch nicht fürstliche residiert und überschwänglich lebt.
Wäre es anders würden nicht 10% der Deutschen 75% des Volksvermögens besitzen, während etwa weitere 15 - 20% auf die 30 Prozenz aufteilen und die restlichen 60 Prozent die restlichen 5 - 10% des Volksvermögens inne haben.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Haben ein wunderbar gemäßigtes Fleckchen Erde mit ausreichend
> Wasser und viel Rohstoffen.



Na die üpigen Rohstoffe müssen dann wohl an Politik, Wirtschaft und mir vorbeigegangen sein. Vieleicht solltest du mal die Lagerstätten preis geben damit man die abbauen kann. Deutschland hat keine "üpigen" Rohstoffvorkommen, das einzige was Deutschland in nennswertem Umfang bestizt sind Kohlevorkommen, ansonsten ist Deutschland ein zimlich Rohstoffarmes Land, das auf Importe von wirtschaftswichtigen Rohstoffen aller Art aus dem Ausland angewiesen ist.
Die einzigen Ressourcen auf die Deutschland bauen könnte sind Inovation, Technologie und Bildung, wobei alles drei seit Jahrzehnten sträflich vernachlässigt und schleifen gelassen werden. Wichtige Reformen und Investitionen in das Bildungssystem, die Ausstattung von Schulen, wie moderne Computer und elektronische Lernmittel, werden nicht, oder unzureichend getätigt, innovative Sektoren wie den IT-Bereich hat man in den 90ern, wo es mit Firmen wie BenQ, SAP, Spielestudios wie Blue Byte, Sunflowers, ect. gute Ansätze gab, und frühen 2000er Jahren kaputt gemacht und nicht gefördert, sowie führende Hochtechnologie wie zum Beispiel den Transrapid an China verkauft, weil man nicht in der Lage war ihn hier in Europa gewinnbringend zu vermarkten. Nur um mal ein paar Beispiele dafür zu nennen wie man in Deutschland seine wichtigen Ressourcen verschwendet und vernichtet.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wir exportieren in die Welt und haben 200 Milliarden im Jahr an Überschuß.



Ach na wen das so rossig aussieht solltest du unserem Finanzminister vieleicht mal die 200 Milliarden Euro Überschuss in die Hand drücken, vieleicht kann er dann ja mal so Mangelhaushalte wie die Infrastruktur aufstocken, oder in das Bildungssystem investieren, oder aber mal ein paar Milliarden Euro Schulden zurück zahlen um Deutschlands Schuldenberg mal etwas abzubauen. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und dann reicht es nicht, um ein paar hundert tausend Syrer für ein paar Monate in verweisende und
> leerstehende Gebäude aufzunehmern und sie mit dem nötigsten an Lebensmitteln und Kleidung zu
> versorgen?



Es geht hier aber nicht nur um ein paar Monate mit Essen und einem Dach überm Kopf zu versorgen und dann gehen die wieder, wir reden hier von alleine dieses Jahr 800.000 bis 1.000.000 die herkommen und von denen wohl viele mindestens 1 1/2 bis 6 Jahre bleiben werden und es bleibt auch nicht bei diesen 800.000 bis 1.000.000 Asylantragsstellern dieses Jahr, nässtes Jahr kommen vorraussichtlich mindestens wieder genauso viele an, vermutlich sogar noch mehr und von denen bleiben auch wieder viele einige Jahre hier und müssen mit Wohnungen, Betreuung und Geld versorgt und unterstützt werden.
Hinzu kommt das viele von diesen Asylantragsstellern am liebsten hier bleiben wollen.
Die "Probleme" dahinter sind also viel tiefgreifender und vielschichtiger als mal so ein salopes wir müssen denen ein Bett und eine warme Mahlzeit am Tag geben dann sind die schon glücklich und das ist zu leisten es von dir verfälscht darstellt. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Sehr befremdlich, mit welchem Hass auf Notleidende gedroschen wird. Und dieselben
> Leute schreien an anderer Stelle nach deutschen Werten. Nächstenliebe? Vergessen?



Nichts neues, im zweiten Weltkrieg haben viele SS-Männer auch ihre Kinder gerügt wen die eine Katze oder einen Hund schlecht behandelt haben, im gleiche Atemzug hatte man aber kein Problem damit Millionen Zigeuner, Juden, politische Feinde und "Untermenschen" wie Ungeziefer, unmenschlichst, zu behandeln, während man bei Haustieren und eigenen "Volksgenossen" von Nässtenliebe und Solidarität sprach. 
Allerdings muss man auch fairer Weise sagen ist das keine Erscheinung die von den Nazis herrührt, diese Einstellung "fremden Menschen" gegenüber zu tiefst unmenschlich sein zu können, während man gegenüber dem eigenen Stamm / Volk Solidarität und Hilfsbereitschaft predigt, ist so alt wie die Menschheit selbst und findet sich in der Geschichte, auch schon wesentlich früher, immer wieder.


----------



## Captn (2. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Natürlich werden sie abhauen. Offene Grenzen in der EU, dazu kommt die Tatsache das sie meist in ihr Land zurückwollen.
> Was ist aber daran so schlimm, Leute auszubilden?
> Sie werden ihre Länder wieder aufbauen und Märkte für unsere Produkte schaffen.
> Und damit sie nicht abhauen, muss man denen hier was bieten. Auch unsere Leute hauen ab. Das wird auch anhalten, so lange es woanders deutlich besser ist.


Dann kannst du bei solchen Leuten aber nicht von notleidenden Asylanten sprechen. 

Ich bin gespannt wie du dem Rest der arbeitenden Bevölkerung weiß machst, wieso jemand, der noch nie Steuern in diesem Land Steuern gezahlt hat, ein kostenloses Studium bekommt, während viele nebenbei arbeiten müssen. Wir haben jetzt schon enorme Ausgaben, die bestimmt nicht weniger werden und du setzt nochmal einen drauf.

Da fällt mir nun wirklich nichts mehr ein.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (2. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Wie kommst Du denn darauf, daß ausländische Studenten nicht genauso für ihre Ausgaben nebenbei jobben/arbeiten müss(t)en, wie alle anderen Studenten auch?


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (2. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Wie kommst Du denn darauf, daß ausländische Studenten nicht genauso für ihre Ausgaben nebenbei jobben/arbeiten müss(t)en, wie alle anderen Studenten auch?



Weil der Staat auslandsstudenten fördert mit nem 1000er!


----------



## Two-Face (2. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Was meinst du konkret mit Auslandsstudenten? Jetzt die Asylanten/Flüchtlinge, die zu uns kommen und studieren wollen, oder die "normalen" Studenten aus dem Ausland, die an einer Uni in Deutschland studieren möchten?

Deutsche Studenten werden bei einem Auslandsstudium auch gefördert, der letzte Kommillitone von mir, der ins Ausland gegangen ist, hat 3000€ bekommen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



na DIE Glaskugel ! schrieb:


> Weil der Staat auslandsstudenten fördert mit nem 1000er!


Welche Studenten und welche Fördermittel meinst Du?
- Flüchtlinge im Asylverfahren dürfen zur Zeit gar nicht studieren oder eine sonstige Ausbildung absolvieren
- Ausländische Studenten müssen in Deutschland 8000,-€ auf dem Konto haben, bevor sie überhaupt anfangen dürfen

Und selbst wenn es so wäre, was Du sicherlich umgehend belegen kannst, und wenn Du keine selektiven Stipendien 
für Einzelfälle meinst, sondern es flächendeckend für jeden ausländischen Studenden 1000,-€ im Monat gäbe (Lachbus),
wäre es die beste Art der Entwicklungshilfe, die uns langfristig hilft. Sollte es einfach nur so ein dahin gesagter Satz
zur Stimmungsmache sein, wäre es hilfreich, diesen mit Zahlen fundiert zu untermauern. Und würden die Leute 
nach dem Studium hier bleiben, wären sie wirtschaftlich und menschlich mit hoher Wahrscheinkeit förderlicher
für unser Land, als jenes nicht bildungsfähige Pack, welches Asylantenheime ansteckt.

Ich kenne Einzelfälle, in denen z.B. reiche Schnösel aus Saudiarabien im Rahmen von Förderprogrammen noch das 
Geld vorne und hinten rein gesteckt bekamen, weil es im Rahmen von Ausstauschprogrammen keinesfalls passieren
durfte, dass sie durch Prüfungen fallen und darum jede erdenkliche Förderung, z.B Einzelförderunterricht, bekamen.
Das hatte aber politische Gründe und hat wenig mit einer allgemeinen Förderung von 1000,- zu tun. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nein, etwa 10% der Deutschen leben wie die Maden im Speck, weitere 30% leben in deren Schatten ganz anständig, die restlichen 60% kommen so zurecht, oder aber leben in fragwürdigen Verhältnissen die oft auch alles andere als schön sind,


Es ging um den weltweiten Vergleich. Welcher mittelmäßig denkende Mensch muss in Deutschland mit einem Hartz IV 
Satz hungern, frieren und hat kein Dach über dem Kopf? Ohne Arbeit eine volle Versorgung, kulturelles Programm, 
Sicherheit, etc. Eine Made im Speck im Vergleich zu 5 Milliarden Menschen auf der Welt, deren Leben dagegen ein
erbärmlich und täglicher Überlebenskampf ist.


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (2. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Die Info ist von einem Student selbst was soll ich da belegen mit Zahlen?
Sein Kontoauszug hatte Er Grad nicht dabei!
Stimmungsmache? Die Studieren nur hier das ist kein Problem die gehen nur Leider wieder und es sind halt keine Flüchtlinge.


----------



## Nightslaver (2. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es ging um den weltweiten Vergleich. Welcher mittelmäßig denkende Mensch muss in Deutschland mit einem Hartz IV
> Satz hungern, frieren und hat kein Dach über dem Kopf?Ohne Arbeit eine volle Versorgung, kulturelles Programm,
> Sicherheit, etc.



Erstmal, wen du richtig gelesen, hättest, hast du mitbekommen das ich geschrieben habe das es nicht so extrem ist wie andern Orts, es das aber auch nicht sein muss, da Armut nicht erst da anfängt wo Odachlosigkeit, Hunger und Kälte anfangen, das trifft auf Deutschland genauso zu wie auf China, Burma, Tansania oder Syrien.  
Weiterhin, die Zahl der Menschen die sich in Deutschland den Strom nicht mehr leisten kann steigt langsam aber konstant:

Strom: Laut Bundesnetzagentur waren 345.000 Haushalte mit Stromsperre - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Genauso gibt es genug Leute die im Winter die Heizung seltener aufdrehen um Heizkosten zu sparen, oder die sich eine ausgeglichene gesunde Ernährung nur noch auf Grund von Essensausgaben wie der Tafel leisten können, oft trotz Arbeit!

Erwähnt sei da auch dieser Artikel von 2012, das gesunde Ernährung auch in Deutschland für arme Menschen schwierig ist:
Gesunde Lebensmittel sind teurer: Gute ErnÃ¤hrung ist eine Frage des Geldes

Die Lebenshaltungskosten hier auch nicht niedrig und in den letzten 15 Jahren kontinuierlich gestiegen, Löhne und ALG II aber oft nicht im gleichen Maße, so das grade Menschen mit niedrigen Einkommen und ALG II stark belastet wurden und werden.
Wer trotz Arbeit von Beträgen leben muss die auf Niveau von ALG II liegen führt daher sicher auch alles andere als ein Luxus-Lotterleben wie hier wohl manche immer noch zu glauben scheinen, sehe es ja bei mir im Freundeskeis wie "herrlich" beschissen es ist von ALG II leben zu dürfen.
Nur mal so, ALG II sind momentan 399€ zur "freien" Verfügung + Miete. Von diesen 399€ müssen noch Strom, Lebensmittel, Kleidung, Hygeneartikel, Reinigungsmittel, Telefon / Internet / Mobiltelefon, Reperaturen im Haushalt, Mobilität (Fahrkarten für Verkehrsmittel / Auto), ggf. Kontogebühren, Friseur und Zuzahlungen bei Medikamenten und Füllungen beim Zahnarzt, ect. geleistet werden.
Wer glaubt das da viel für den Luxus von Kultur (Kino, Bier trinken gehen, ect.), sofern überhaupt, übrig bleibt ist schon zimlich naiv.

Genauso lebt entsprechend auch der ALG II-Empfänger, wozu auch viele Niedriglohnverdiener gehören, die aufstocken müssen, hier nicht in saus und braus, sondern meist kann er grade so am Rand der Gesellschaft, an deren "Kultur" er sich nicht leisten kann teilzunehmen, existieren.
Erwähnt sei auch noch, das Bundesverfassungsgericht hate 2012 ein Urteil gefällt nachdem die Berechnung und Höhe des ALG II Satzes rechtswidrig ist, da zu niedrig und undurchsichtig in der Berechnung, sowie ausgehend von falschen Tatsachen. Umgesetzt hat die Bundesregierung das Urteil bis heute nicht, aussitzen und die Entscheidung des Verfassungsgerichts ignorieren lautet der Plan. 

Gericht: Hartz IV Regelsatz verfassungswidrig



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Eine Made im Speck im Vergleich zu 5 Milliarden Menschen auf der Welt, deren Leben dagegen ein
> erbärmlich und täglicher Überlebenskampf ist.



Und wie kommst du auf 5 Mrd.? Konkret unter unmenschlichsten Bedinungen sollen "nur" zwischen 2 - 3 Mrd. Menschen leben, der Rest hat mindestens ein relativ gesichertes Dach über dem Kopf, "ausreichend" Essen und Strom.
Die meisten Menschen können also "existieren", was immer noch nicht heißt das sie auch ein tolles Leben führen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



na DIE Glaskugel ! schrieb:


> Die Info ist von einem Student selbst was soll ich da belegen mit Zahlen?


Also ein Stipendiat. Genauso bekommen hunderte Deutsche in den USA ein Stipendium. Etc.
Das ist doch schön und dient der Völkerverständigung. Besser als in Bildung kann man Geld
nicht anlegen. Wo ist jetzt das Problem? Beantrage ein Stipendium, sei gut und Du bekommst
eines. Einfach nur Jahrgangsbester einer Schule, Uni etc. werden. Also keine große Hürde, oder?



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die meisten Menschen können also "existieren", was immer noch nicht heißt das sie auch ein tolles Leben führen.


Wir kommen damit auf eine andere Eben der Diskussion. Weg von "Flüchtlinge: ja-nein" hin zu einer Diskussion über sinnvolle, mögliche und bezahlbare Hilfe. Jedem Flüchtling einen Hartz IV zu geben ist durchaus problematisch, da stimme ich mit den meisten völlig über ein. Und wenn Gerichte in Deutschland auf Basis vorhandener Gesetze diesen Satz als Minimum ansehen, müssen Gesetze geändert werden. Das geht recht schnell.

Ich finde es besser, den Unterstützungssatz zu reduzieren, notfalls sogar umzäunte Zeltstädte anzulegen, um möglichst vielen ansonsten verreckenden Flüchtlingen zumindest kurzfristig Hilfe zu geben. Parallel kann man dann an Ausbildungsunterstützung denken und Asylanten sehr schnell die Erlaubnis zum Arbeiten geben. Damit kommt man zum "wie" und ist entfernt von hochgezogenen Mauern und angeschossenen Flüchtlingsbooten.


----------



## Nightslaver (2. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wir kommen damit auf eine andere Eben der Diskussion. Weg von "Flüchtlinge: ja-nein" hin zu einer Diskussion über sinnvolle, mögliche und bezahlbare Hilfe. Jedem Flüchtling einen Hartz IV zu geben ist durchaus problematisch, da stimme ich mit den meisten völlig über ein. Und wenn Gerichte in Deutschland auf Basis vorhandener Gesetze diesen Satz als Minimum ansehen, müssen Gesetze geändert werden. Das geht recht schnell.
> 
> Ich finde es besser, den Unterstützungssatz zu reduzieren, notfalls sogar umzäunte Zeltstädte anzulegen, um möglichst vielen ansonsten verreckenden Flüchtlingen zumindest kurzfristig Hilfe zu geben. Parallel kann man dann an Ausbildungsunterstützung denken und Asylanten sehr schnell die Erlaubnis zum Arbeiten geben. Damit kommt man zum "wie" und ist entfernt von hochgezogenen Mauern und angeschossenen Flüchtlingsbooten.



Ich verweise dazu mal auf einen Beitrag den ich vor einiger Zeit auf Seite 198 des Threads geschrieben habe:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...ings-und-asylproblematik-198.html#post7654704

Meiner Meinung nach wäre das bezahlbare, im Vergleich zu jetzt günstigere, und humanere Hilfe, sofern alle europäischen Länder und die USA an einem Strang ziehen würden. Gleichzeitig würde man damit die Spannungen in den EU-Ländern selbst, auf Grund des Flüchtlingsstroms, entschärfen und die Flüchtlinge davon abhalten solch lebensgefährliche Reisen in Angriff zu nehmen.


----------



## S754 (3. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Aus aktuellem Anlass:

Die Asylforderer, welche in Ungarn am Keleti Bahnhof stehen und schreien und fordern und sogar in Hungerstreik treten damit sie endlich ungehindert nach Deutschland dürfen, sind alle keine Flüchtlinge im Sinne der Genfer Konvention. Sie skandieren offen, dass sie nicht in Ungarn bleiben wollen, weil es ihnen nichts bietet.

Daher:
Eine Flucht ist normalerweise ab dem Zeitpunkt zu Ende, an dem man nicht mehr verfolgt wird.
Das ist in der Regel in einem sicheren Nachbarland.
Über mehrere sichere Staaten in ein wirtschaftlich attraktives Zielland zu „flüchten“, ist keine Flucht, es ist Wirtschaftsmigration! 

Heute wurden die "Flüchtlinge" zum Bahnhof gelassen und reisen jetzt weiter nach DE. Macht euch bereit für die zweite Welle.


----------



## highspeedpingu (3. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Die Asylforderer, welche in Ungarn am Keleti Bahnhof stehen und schreien  und fordern und sogar in Hungerstreik treten damit sie endlich  ungehindert nach Deutschland dürfen, sind alle keine Flüchtlinge  im Sinne der Genfer Konvention. Sie skandieren offen, dass sie nicht in  Ungarn bleiben wollen, weil es ihnen nichts bietet.
> 
> Daher:
> Eine Flucht ist normalerweise ab dem Zeitpunkt zu Ende, an dem man nicht mehr verfolgt wird.



Und das war schon lange vor Ungarn...

Laut "Live Bericht" auf N24 :
*Sie weigern sich auch sich dort registrieren zu lassen. Sie wollen auch nicht nach Österreich sondern unbedingt nach Deutschland.*


----------



## Captn (3. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Warum auch nicht? Die wissen halt, dass wir so doof sind und dafür blechen .


----------



## Ruptet (3. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



highspeedpingu schrieb:


> Und das war schon lange vor Ungarn...
> 
> Laut "Live Bericht" auf N24 :
> *Sie weigern sich auch sich dort registrieren zu lassen. Sie wollen auch nicht nach Österreich sondern unbedingt nach Deutschland.*



Und unsere Politiker sind so beschissen dumm um das auch noch durchzulassen 

Aber hier haben wir das typische Spiel, gib ihnen einen Finger und sie wollen den ganzen Arm. Natürlich trifft das nicht auf alle zu, aber es wird langsam deutlich, dass wir es nicht mit Flüchtlingen im eigentlichen Sinne zu tun haben, sondern mit Menschen, die den Krieg als Gelegenheit nutzen, im Ausland ein "besseres" Leben zu führen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (3. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

*S754
*
Das ist dann aber die Schuld von Ungarn.

Flüchtlinge - Ungarn will Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge ausweisen


----------



## highspeedpingu (3. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Das ist dann aber die Schuld von Ungarn.
> 
> Flüchtlinge - Ungarn will Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge ausweisen





> Die Europäische Kommission hatte zuvor alle Mitgliedsstaaten  aufgefordert, die gemeinsamen Asylregeln einzuhalten und ansonsten mit  Strafverfahren gedroht. Die ungarischen Behörden hatten die Kontrollen  für Flüchtlinge zeitweilig ausgesetzt und diese per Zug nach Norden  weiterfahren lassen. Dies löste Kritik aus Deutschland und Österreich  aus. In München kamen nach Angaben der Bundespolizei seit gestern mehr  als 2.500 Flüchtlinge aus Budapest an.


----------



## Rolk (3. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ich frage mich gerade wo die Kritik an Griechenland bleibt? 

Ausser die Flüchtlinge nach Zentraleuropa weiter zu lotsen und sporadisch mal ein Essenspaket rauszugeben passiert da auch nicht viel.


----------



## S754 (3. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Das ist dann aber die Schuld von Ungarn.


Es geht nicht darum wer "schuld" ist....



Rolk schrieb:


> Ich frage mich gerade wo die Kritik an Griechenland bleibt?



Dazu gabs schon genug Beiträge, Griechenland hat momentan andere und definitiv wichtigere Probleme als Flüchtlinge.


----------



## Rolk (3. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



S754 schrieb:


> Dazu gabs schon genug Beiträge, Griechenland hat momentan andere und definitiv wichtigere Probleme als Flüchtlinge.



Wäre es so schlimm wenn sie ein paar Däumchen drehende Staatsbedienstete abstellen um Flüchtlinge zu registrieren?


----------



## aloha84 (3. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Rolk schrieb:


> Ich frage mich gerade wo die Kritik an Griechenland bleibt?
> 
> Ausser die Flüchtlinge nach Zentraleuropa weiter zu lotsen und sporadisch mal ein Essenspaket rauszugeben passiert da auch nicht viel.



Was sollen die denn anderes machen? 
Die haben nicht mal eine funktionierendes Finanzamt, sie haben zwar einen riesigen öffentlichen Dienst --> aber keine Struktur.
Aber selbst das würde bei den momentanen Massen nichts bringen, damit wäre/sind auch wir überfordert.

Deshalb braucht es (schnellst möglich) eine Einigung der EU-Staaten.
Es muss Manpower + ein neues Registrierungverfahren nach Griechenland/Italien/Ungarn/Serbien, um die Registrierung und Verteilung der Flüchtlinge in Gang zu bekommen und zu ordnen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (3. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



S754 schrieb:


> Es geht nicht darum wer "schuld" ist....



Worum denn? Darum dass die Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge nach Deutschland wollen? Ist das so schockierend? Ich meine, nein. Schockierend ist, dass Ungarn sich nicht an EU-Asylregeln hält und sie nach Deutschland fahren lässt bzw. ließ.


----------



## Captn (3. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Wieso? "Wir" nehmen sie doch freudig auf und Ungarn macht dann halt das Beste daraus. Wer soll es ihnen verdenken?


----------



## Woohoo (3. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Die Krise zeigt uns auch einmal mehr mit welchen tollen Ländern wir eine Wirtschafts- und Währungsunion bilden wollen oder schon haben.   Wenn die Länder anscheinend so schlecht sind das nicht einmal die ärmsten Kriegsflüchtlinge dort bleiben wollen.



Rolk schrieb:


> Ich frage mich gerade wo die Kritik an Griechenland bleibt?
> 
> Ausser die Flüchtlinge nach Zentraleuropa weiter zu lotsen und  sporadisch mal ein Essenspaket rauszugeben passiert da auch nicht  viel.



Oder die Kritik an der solidarische arabischen Welt. Gemeinsam gegen Israel klappt doch sonst auch.

Wir sollten eigentlich dafür sorgen, dass die Flüchtlinge möglichst vor Ort bestmöglich versorgt werden. Damit Sie nach Ende des Krieges Ihr Land wieder aufbauen können.
Und diese unkontrollierte Einwanderung beendet wird.


----------



## aloha84 (3. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Woohoo schrieb:


> Die Krise zeigt uns auch einmal mehr mit welchen tollen Ländern wir eine Wirtschafts- und Währungsunion bilden wollen oder schon haben.   Wenn die Länder anscheinend so schlecht sind das nicht einmal die ärmsten Kriegsflüchtlinge dort bleiben wollen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mal davon ab das die arabische Welt sich in einer Gemeinschaft des Misstrauens befindet, sind folgende Zahlen mal ganz interessant:

Die sechs größten Aufnahmeländer von Flüchtlingen:
Türkei - 1,59 Millionen
Pakistan - 1,51 Millionen
Libanon - 1,15 Millionen
Iran - 982.400
Äthiopien - 659.500
Jordanien -  654.100 

Also "die da unten" nehmen ebenfalls Flüchtlinge auf.


----------



## Metalic (3. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Auf die Zahlen kann man sich doch aber auch nicht verlassen. Zumindest werden da einige Länder noch fehlen. Die ganzen Flüchtlinge die nun nach Deutschland und Österreich kommen weil sie im Osten einfach weitergeleitet werden. Die Menschen werden doch nirgendwo registriert?!


----------



## Sparanus (3. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Schon den ganzen Tag, dieses tote Kind in allen Medien, 
persönlich hab ich mich schon daran gewöhnt so etwas zu sehen, aber andere wollen das nicht sehen.


----------



## Metalic (3. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ich schalte einfach dieses drecks TV-Programm nicht mehr ein. Ich informiere mich übers Netz was es so neues gibt und schlag unser "Bauernblatt" hier auf. Natürlich habe ich auch von dem Jungen gehört, aber so etwas passiert im Mittelmeer bestimmt fast täglich. Natürlich ist das schrecklich und selbst erleben möchte ich das auch nicht.
Aber die Leute interessiert es einfach nicht wenn sie es nicht sehen. Nun gibt es Bilder von einem toten Jungen und ganz Deutschland sieht die Bilder. Den Leuten sollte endlich mal klar werden, dass so etwas täglich passiert. Nicht nur auf dem Mittelmeer, überall...


----------



## aloha84 (3. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Metalic schrieb:


> Auf die Zahlen kann man sich doch aber auch nicht verlassen. Zumindest werden da einige Länder noch fehlen. Die ganzen Flüchtlinge die nun nach Deutschland und Österreich kommen weil sie im Osten einfach weitergeleitet werden. Die Menschen werden doch nirgendwo registriert?!



Die Zahlen sind von 2014, logischerweise gibt es ja noch keine Zahlen für dieses Jahr.
Wie meinst du das mit dem "die werden nirgendwo registriert?" Also bei uns wird registriert, das Ungarn und Serbien (momentan) nicht registriert mag sein, da die Leute aber zu uns kommen, ist das Problem dann auch erledigt.


----------



## highspeedpingu (3. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Schon den ganzen Tag, dieses tote Kind in allen Medien,
> persönlich hab ich mich schon daran gewöhnt so etwas zu sehen, aber andere wollen das nicht sehen.



Die sind aber in der Türkei mit einem "Mini Schlauchboot" losgefahren...
Es gab es keinen dringenden Grund aus der Türkei zu flüchten, somit sind die Eltern Schuld an dem Drama...


----------



## Woohoo (3. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Und wer war denn so geistesgegenwärtig erstmal ein Foto zu machen.    Sie wollten von Bodrum nach Kos. Und tote Kinder hat man schon immer gesehen im TV. Auch Bilder aus dem LKW kann man sehen, wenn man das will.  Und selbst wenn man Sie nicht sieht, sind Sie da. Deshalb muss man diese Schlepper und unkontrollierten Flüchtlingsströme verhindern. Vor Ort sammeln und kontingentiert auf Europa verteilen. Aber dazu ist Europa nicht in der Lage.


----------



## Captn (3. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



highspeedpingu schrieb:


> Die sind aber in der Türkei mit einem "Mini Schlauchboot" losgefahren...
> Es gab es keinen dringenden Grund aus der Türkei zu flüchten, somit sind die Eltern Schuld an dem Drama...


Genau das habe ich mir auch gedacht. Schön ist es nicht. Viel schlimmer ist es aber, dass sowas wieder von den Medien ausgenutzt wird.

Im Radio kam heute auch eine Meldung, dass zwei Kinder ertrunken sind. Die Eltern habe man gerettet .
Was haben die Eltern gemacht?


----------



## aloha84 (3. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



highspeedpingu schrieb:


> Die sind aber in der Türkei mit einem "Mini Schlauchboot" losgefahren...
> *Es gab es keinen dringenden Grund aus der Türkei zu flüchten*, somit sind die Eltern Schuld an dem Drama...



Wer sagt das?
Was wäre ein dringender Grund?
Vielleicht wurden sie in den Flüchtlingslagern der Türkei schlecht behandelt, vielleicht war die Versorgung nicht sichergestellt oder oder oder?
Die Eltern sind in keinem Fall Schuld, sie wollten nur das Beste für ihre Kinder --> der Krieg ist Schuld, und die jenigen die nichts dagegen tun!


----------



## highspeedpingu (3. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Vielleicht wurden sie in den Flüchtlingslagern der Türkei schlecht  behandelt, vielleicht war die Versorgung nicht sichergestellt oder oder  oder?


Kann ja alles sein... dann plane ich aber nicht mit den Kindern das nächste Selbstmordkommando (mit so einem Schlauchboot)
Lag wohl an mangelnder Bildung

Wie auch die Fälle in denen sich  `zig Personen in einen luftdichten Kühllaster einschließen lassen...


----------



## Captn (3. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



highspeedpingu schrieb:


> Kann ja alles sein... dann plane ich aber nicht mit den Kindern das nächste Selbstmordkommando (mit so einem Schlauchboot)
> Lag wohl an mangelnder Bildung


Nein, zu uns kommen nur Fachkräfte!


----------



## aloha84 (3. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Lieber die Fachkäfte, als 2 solcher "Experten".


----------



## highspeedpingu (3. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Nein, zu uns kommen nur Fachkräfte!


Wollt´ ich so nicht sagen.

Aber ich brauche keine 1 in Physik um zu wissen, dass ein Kühllaster luftdicht ist und ich in kürzester Zeit ersticken werde wenn da noch 70 Mann mit drin sind. Zumal man den von innen nicht öffnen kann.

Ich muss auch keine Seemännische Ausbildung haben um zu erkennen, dass ein 20,- € Schlauchboot nicht für eine Mittelmeer Überquerung geeignet ist.

War also vermutlich keine Fachkraft dabei



> der Krieg ist Schuld, und die jenigen die nichts dagegen tun!



Du zum Beispiel...


----------



## Threshold (3. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



highspeedpingu schrieb:


> Wollt´ ich so nicht sagen.
> 
> Aber ich brauche keine 1 in Physik um zu wissen, dass ein Kühllaster luftdicht ist und ich in kürzester Zeit ersticken werde wenn da noch 70 Mann mit drin sind. Zumal man den von innen nicht öffnen kann.
> 
> ...



Verzweiflung.
Als das WTC in New York brannte, sind die Leute reihenweise aus dem Fenster gesprungen, obwohl jeder weiß, dass das nicht gut enden kann.


----------



## Captn (3. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Threshold schrieb:


> Verzweiflung.
> Als das WTC in New York brannte, sind die Leute reihenweise aus dem Fenster gesprungen, obwohl jeder weiß, dass das nicht gut enden kann.


Da könnte man aber auch sagen, dass diese Menschen einem sicheren und qualvolleren Tod durch Feuer entkommen wollten.


----------



## Threshold (3. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Und auf den Booten wollen sie einer Verfolgung, Folterung und einem qualvollen Tod entkommen.


----------



## BlackAcetal (3. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ungarns Regierungschef meinte Deutschland stehe in der Pflicht Flüchtlinge aufzunehmen, weil alle nach Deutschland wollen und Ungarns Pflicht sei es nur die Flüchtlinge zu registrieren....lächerlich.


----------



## aloha84 (3. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Herr Orban ist geistig verwirrt, das ist aber nichts neues.


----------



## Captn (3. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Threshold schrieb:


> Und auf den Booten wollen sie einer Verfolgung, Folterung und einem qualvollen Tod entkommen.


Das mag ich ja durchaus nachvollziehen können. Aber wenn es darum geht, aus einem sicheren Land in ein anderes zu migrieren, weil es mir dort noch besser geht, endet für mich jegliches Verständnis .

Man sollte doch meinen, es geht in erster Linie darum in Sicherheit zu gelangen und zu überleben, was in der Türkei möglich gewesen wäre. Stattdessen begibt man sich erneut in Gefahr . Tut mir Leid, aber das ist dann einfach nicht mehr gesund.


----------



## S754 (3. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Herr Orban ist geistig verwirrt, das ist aber nichts neues.



Na und, wenigstens macht er was im Gegensatz zu den anderen EU-Fuzzis.


----------



## Threshold (3. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Das mag ich ja durchaus nachvollziehen können. Aber wenn es darum geht, aus einem sicheren Land in ein anderes zu migrieren, weil es mir dort noch besser geht, endet für mich jegliches Verständnis .
> 
> Man sollte doch meinen, es geht in erster Linie darum in Sicherheit zu gelangen und zu überleben, was in der Türkei möglich gewesen wäre. Stattdessen begibt man sich erneut in Gefahr . Tut mir Leid, aber das ist dann einfach nicht mehr gesund.



Für viele Menschen ist die Türkei eben kein sicheres Land.
Und was sollen die in Ungarn? Das Land wird von einem Rechtspopulisten regiert. Da würde ich noch nicht mal im Urlaub hinfahren.


----------



## BlackAcetal (3. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



S754 schrieb:


> Na und, wenigstens macht er was im Gegensatz zu den anderen EU-Fuzzis.


Aber die Arbeit auf andere abzuwälzen ist auch nicht die Lösung.


----------



## Verminaard (3. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Threshold schrieb:


> Verzweiflung.
> Als das WTC in New York brannte, sind die Leute reihenweise aus dem  Fenster gesprungen, obwohl jeder weiß, dass das nicht gut enden  kann.


Verbrennen mit der Option vielleicht zu ersticken oder doch ein freier Fall mit einem wahrscheinlich halbwegs schmerzfreien Ende?
Suchs dir aus.
Ausserdem was ist das fuer ein Vergleich?



Threshold schrieb:


> Und auf den Booten wollen sie einer Verfolgung, Folterung und einem qualvollen Tod entkommen.


Die waren in der Tuerkei. Wenn die Tuerkei ein Land ist, welches Personen in Massen verfolgt, wieso haben wir nicht auch Fluechtlingsstroeme aus der Tuerkei direkt?



Threshold schrieb:


> Für viele Menschen ist die Türkei eben kein sicheres Land.
> Und was sollen die in Ungarn? Das Land wird von einem Rechtspopulisten  regiert. Da würde ich noch nicht mal im Urlaub hinfahren.


Fuer wen z.B. Kurden? Waren diese Personen Kurden?

Wann wird endlich mal akzeptiert, das es diesen Leuten nicht oder nicht nur um ihr Leben geht, sondern um moeglichst in ein "reiches" Land zu kommen?

Diese ganze EU-Fluechtlingsverteildiskussion koennen wir uns sowieso sparen.
Ich versteh auch nicht das da sich ernsthaft "Experten" damit befassen.
Die Fluechtlinge haben doch ihre Wunschziele schon lang ausgesucht, und werden kaum in einem Land bleiben, was nicht dessen entspricht.

Es ist doch scheissegal ob die Polen Moslems aufnehmen wollen oder nicht, die Fluechtlinge wollen dort sowieso nicht hin.

Solange Deutschland hier nichts macht und die Anreize dezimiert, ist jedes Gelaber um "gerechte Verteilung" sowieso obsolet.


----------



## aloha84 (3. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



S754 schrieb:


> Na und, wenigstens macht er was im Gegensatz zu den anderen EU-Fuzzis.



Stimmt ein solches Aushängeschild an Diplomatie bäuchte es weit mehr.

Er ist der Meinung "die Ungarn sind vom Aussterben bedroht",
Er findet die Todesstrafe nicht schlecht und war (kurz) für deren Einführung,
 weil Kasse leer --> wäre eine Internetsteuer auch nicht schlecht,
und weil die böse Presse ihn hier und da kritisierte, gab es schwupps ein Mediengesetz inklusive staatlichem "Kontrollorgan".

Ein echter Top-Typ.


----------



## Verminaard (3. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



aloha84 schrieb:


> und weil die böse Presse ihn hier und da kritisierte, gab es schwupps ein Mediengesetz inklusive staatlichem "Kontrollorgan".



Ist zwar nicht ganz das Gleiche aber unsere Demokratie ist hier auch nicht sehr viel besser: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nikolaus_Brender
Will gar nicht wissen wie die wahren Verhaeltnisse sind.


----------



## aloha84 (3. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Ist zwar nicht ganz das Gleiche aber unsere Demokratie ist hier auch nicht sehr viel besser: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nikolaus_Brender
> Will gar nicht wissen wie die wahren Verhaeltnisse sind.



Da gibt es aber einen kleinen Unterschied, die parteien/politiker/gremien haben in deutschland keinen Einfluss auf die Personal- und Sendepolitik der privaten Sender.
Wenn Peter Klöppel zu kritisch nachfragt, kann sich der entsprechnende Politiker darüber ärgern und beschwerden, aber Peter Klöppel wäre auch am Folgetag noch Chefredakteuer von RTL und das Interview würde gesendet.
Den Posten hat Peter Klöppel übrigens 2014 selber abgegeben.


----------



## Amon (3. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Andrea Nahles rechnet mit 3,3 Milliarden Euro Mehrkosten durch diese Flüchtlinge. Bis zum Jahr 2019 wird diese Summe auf etwa 7 Milliarden Euro steigen. Das pro Jahr! Wer soll das bezahlen? Natürlich der dumme deutsche Michel. Man sollte jetzt alle Bundesbürger erfassen und einteilen in solche die Flüchtlinge hier haben wollen und solche die sie ablehnen. Die, die Flüchtlinge haben wollen zahlen dann erhöhte Steuern und Abgaben weil sie ja  die Puderzucker in den Arsch blaserei finanzieren können. Für alle anderen bleibt alles beim alten. Wollen wir dann doch mal sehen wieviel von diesem #refugeeswelcome Schwachsinn noch übrig bleibt.


----------



## Seeefe (3. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Amon schrieb:


> Andrea Nahles rechnet mit 3,3 Milliarden Euro Mehrkosten durch diese Flüchtlinge. Bis zum Jahr 2019 wird diese Summe auf etwa 7 Milliarden Euro steigen. Das pro Jahr! Wer soll das bezahlen? Natürlich der dumme deutsche Michel. Man sollte jetzt alle Bundesbürger erfassen und einteilen in solche die Flüchtlinge hier haben wollen und solche die sie ablehnen. Die, die Flüchtlinge haben wollen zahlen dann erhöhte Steuern und Abgaben weil sie ja  die Puderzucker in den Arsch blaserei finanzieren können. Für alle anderen bleibt alles beim alten. Wollen wir dann doch mal sehen wieviel von diesem #refugeeswelcome Schwachsinn noch übrig bleibt.



7 Milliarden sind in etwa soviel heute, wie wenn ich mir jetzt ne Currywurst Pommes holen gehe. 

Regst du dich über den BER ebenfalls so auf?


----------



## Amon (3. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ja darüber rege ich mich auch auf.


----------



## Icedaft (3. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Das sind 2,337% des Bundeshaushaltes als Verwendung für humane Zwecke.

Solange noch 11% in die Verteidigung fließen, kann ich dabei kein schlechtes Gewissen haben...

Finanzplanung: Mehr Geld für Bundeswehr und Polizei | Nachrichten | BR.de


----------



## Amon (3. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Die Polizei darf auch auf keinen Fall mehr Geld bekommen, wo kämen wir denn dann hin wenn man Kriminalität auch bekämpfen würde.


----------



## highspeedpingu (3. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Gerade auf N-tv:


> *Flüchtlings-Zug stoppt nahe Aufnahmelager*
> 
> *                     Es sind tumultartige Szenen, die sich am historischen Ostbahnhof in  Budapest abspielen: Die Polizei hebt die Sperre für Flüchtlinge auf,  Hunderte strömen auf die Bahnsteige. Dann fährt endlich ein erster Zug  ab, doch die Hoffnung trügt - weit kommen die Flüchtlinge nicht.*





> Doch schon kurz nach seiner Abfahrt wurde der Zug mit bis zu 300  Flüchtlingen einem Medienbericht zufolge in der Nähe eines der größten  Aufnahmelager Ungarns wieder gestoppt. Wie die amtliche ungarische  Nachrichtenagentur MTI meldete, wurden die Menschen von der Polizei  angewiesen, den Zug in Bicske rund 40 Kilometer westlich von Budapest zu  verlassen. Polizisten, Dolmetscher und rund 20 Busse hätten auf die  Flüchtlinge gewartet, um sie in das Flüchtlingslager von Bicske zu  bringen.





> Ein freiwilliger Helfer am Ostbahnhof, Marton Bisztrai, kritisierte die  ungarischen Behörden scharf. "Ich denke, das war ein Trick der  Regierung, der Polizei und der Bahngesellschaft, der Zug sah so aus, als  würde er nach Deutschland fahren", sagte er. "Sie wollen auf Teufel  komm' raus die Leute hier weg haben und in Lager bringen. Ich denke, das  war ein sehr zynischer Trick."



"Zynischer Trick der Regierung": FlÃ¼chtlings-Zug stoppt nahe Aufnahmelager - n-tv.de

War wohl nix mit Gerrmanni


----------



## Amon (3. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Jetzt ist es also schon ein zynischer Trick wenn geltendes Recht angewandt wird...


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (3. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Und die Elbphilharmonie? Oder S-21?
Oder die derzeitige Sanierung oder gar Kompletterneuerung etlicher eigentlich völlig intakter Bundesstraßen, obwohl man gleichzeitig bei einigen Kreisstraßen besser einen Geländewagen unter dem Hintern hätte und etliche Brücken auf unseren Autobahnen dringend saniert werden müssen. 

Aber egal, verschiedene Budgets, Jahresende = alles muß raus
Oder der Trend in einigen Komunen auf Kreisverkehren irgendwelche Kunstwerke für einen Haufen Kohle montieren zu lassen?

Bettelbriefe und Spendenaufrufe in Schulen und Kindergärten für Neuanschaffung von Sportgeräten (Einige Jahre her, angeschafft wurde rein gar nix). Unterschwellige Vorwürfe auf Elternabenden, warum man denn nicht auch mal einen Samstag opfern könnte, um die Klassenräume neu zu streichen (Geld für Farbe wurde von den Kindern quasi als Hausaufgabe unter dem Vorwand eines Spendenlaufs "erbettelt".)  Wäre doch schließlich für die eigenen Kinder.

Früher™ war Geld für den Bau von Schulen, Sportstätten usw da, heute noch nicht mal für deren Erhalt? Und das liegt nicht an irgendwelchen Flüchtlingen. Seit zig Jahren wird alles kaputtgespart. So lange, bis es für viel Geld neugebaut oder saniert werden muß.

Der Knaller bei uns 2013/2014: Da wird das Freibad und das Schwimmbad modernisiert und renoviert, obwohl letzteres ein Jahr zuvor erst komplett saniert wurde. Das Freibad übrigens im Sommer, das Hallenbad im Winter 
Neueröffnung des Freibades war dann mit viel Gedöns und Tamtam samt Bürgermeisterin mit Sprung vom 5er Anfang September.

Aber so hatte man auch einen Grund, bei der nächsten Bürgerversammlung wieder über zurückgehende Einnahmen aus dem Tourismus- und Freizeitberech zu klagen.  Komisch, wie kann das nur.

Dafür wurde dann ein zuvor naturbelassener Park mit eigentlich recht schönem Teich komplett für einige Hundertausend Euro umgebaut. Mit Trampelpfaden zum Natur erkunden, Kneipp-Bereich usw. War jedenfalls so geplant. In Wirklichkeit wurden nur zig Bäume abgeholzt (aber wehe man möchte im eigenen Garten etwas mehr Licht auf der Terrasse haben), der Teich ist jetzt ne 5cm tiefe, matschige Brühe und der Rasen bis heute nicht wieder gewachsen. 

Aber egal, dafür gibt es schließlich Kreisverkehre mit irgendwelchen teuren Kunstwerken, effektvoller bunter Beleuchtung. Dass man dann noch der feierlichen Eröffnung feststellen muß, dass der Durchmesser für Busse und LKW doch etwas klein geraten ist, ist Nebensache. Hat man wieder einen Grund zum Bauen und kann sich beim gemeinschaftlichen Dinner mit Stadtrat und örtlichen Baufirmen gegenseitig beglückwünschen. 

Und solche Dinge sind keine Einzelfälle, die gibt es in jedem Dorf. Mal etwas weniger, mal etwas mehr, bis hin zu extrem viel (BER, S21, Elbphilharmonie). 

Kurz gesagt: Geld ist mehr als genug da.  Wird nur allzu gerne für jeden Mist ausgegeben, aber häufig nicht da, wo es sinnvoll wäre. 

Zum Beispiel für vernünftige(!) Kindergärten mit sinnvollen Öffnungszeiten (8-12 Uhr bringt alleinerziehenden Müttern recht wenig, selbst ein Teilzeitjob müsste direkt in der Nachbarschaft sein), für gut ausgebildete und motivierte Lehrkräfte und auch Vertretungen. Habe mich zwar als Schüler selbst über Freistunden gefreut, aber was inzwischen an manchen Schulen los ist, ist unglaublich. Da findet in manchen Fächern wochenlang kein Unterricht statt, weil die Lehrerin zur geplanten(!) Kur ist.



Bundesfinanzministerium - Steuereinnahmen - 1) Kassenmäßige Steuereinnahmen nach Steuerarten und Gebietskörperschaften (Aktuelle Ergebnisse)

https://www.destatis.de/DE/ZahlenFa...t/Tabellen/KassenmaessigeSteuereinnahmen.html


PS: Was wollte ich eigentlich sagen? Recht wirr geworden mein Posting.


----------



## azzih (3. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Amon schrieb:


> Andrea Nahles rechnet mit 3,3 Milliarden Euro Mehrkosten durch diese Flüchtlinge. Bis zum Jahr 2019 wird diese Summe auf etwa 7 Milliarden Euro steigen. Das pro Jahr! Wer soll das bezahlen? Natürlich der dumme deutsche Michel. Man sollte jetzt alle Bundesbürger erfassen und einteilen in solche die Flüchtlinge hier haben wollen und solche die sie ablehnen. Die, die Flüchtlinge haben wollen zahlen dann erhöhte Steuern und Abgaben weil sie ja  die Puderzucker in den Arsch blaserei finanzieren können. Für alle anderen bleibt alles beim alten. Wollen wir dann doch mal sehen wieviel von diesem #refugeeswelcome Schwachsinn noch übrig bleibt.



Und ich zahle auch für fette Menschen und Raucher die Krankenkasse, zahle Einsätze der Polizei bei Fussballspielen, Subventionen für Lebensmittel und Kraftwerksbetreiber und für diverse Kinderleistungen etc. obwohl ich nie betroffen sein werde und das absolut nicht meinen Vorstellungen entspricht. Was sind denn das für Argumente? Wir leben halt in einer Gemeinschaft wo allgemeine oder auch etwas speziellere Interessen querfinanziert werden. 

Und es ist echt viel "Puderzucker in den Arsch blaserei" Flüchtlinge massenhaft in Turnhallen und Baumärkten unterzubringen, echt unfassbarer Luxus den die hier bekommen und jetzt halte dich fest, als Wilkommensgeschenke gibts sogar Stofftiere für Kinder und Müsliriegel, mein Gott wer soll das nur alles zahlen?


----------



## Sparanus (3. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

@felgenfuzzi
Tja wir müssen in Deutschland endlich mal die Schuldigen für solche Desaster persönlich haftbar machen. 
Es geht nicht, dass Politiker und andere Milliarden verbraten, sich nur einen anderen Job suchen müssen und trotzdem noch Abfindungen bekommen. 

@azzih
Es summiert sich eben, deswegen die reine Menge ist das Problem, nicht die Flüchtlinge ansich.


----------



## highspeedpingu (3. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Und es ist echt viel "Puderzucker in den Arsch blaserei" Flüchtlinge  massenhaft in Turnhallen und Baumärkten unterzubringen, echt unfassbarer  Luxus den die hier bekommen und jetzt halte dich fest, als  Wilkommensgeschenke gibts sogar Stofftiere für Kinder und Müsliriegel,  mein Gott wer soll das nur alles zahlen?



Kämen nur die (ca. 5%) die berechtigter Weise auch Asyl beantragen dürfen, müsste man sie nicht in Turnhallen und Zeltlagern unterbringen. Gegen die (paar) hat ja auch keiner was.
Und wenn diese verkorkste EU mal funktionieren würde und sich jeder an die Abmachungen halten würde, könnte man die unberechtigten auch ganz schnell wieder los werden bzw. gar nicht erst hereinlassen.

Möchte mal sehen was passiert, wenn ich (ohne Papiere) in die USA einreise mich weigere mich erkennungsdienstlich behandeln zu lassen und den Cops sage "lasst mich in Ruhe, ich will eh´ weiter nach Canada"


----------



## Woohoo (3. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Vater reist Frau auf Schiene. Schon entstehen ein paar schöne Bilder der bösen Polizei .
Die Leute sind geübt sich durchzusetzen egal wie verständlich sonst würden sie nicht soweit kommen. Mit der selben Art werden dann auch weitere Forderungen gestellt!?
https://www.facebook.com/skynews/videos/1165821463432449/
[url]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tK8w6fYcaz0
[/URL]


----------



## aloha84 (3. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



highspeedpingu schrieb:


> Kämen nur die *(ca. 5%)* die berechtigter Weise auch Asyl beantragen dürfen, müsste man sie nicht in Turnhallen und Zeltlagern unterbringen. Gegen die (paar) hat ja auch keiner was.
> Und wenn diese verkorkste EU mal funktionieren würde und sich jeder an die Abmachungen halten würde, könnte man die unberechtigten auch ganz schnell wieder los werden bzw. gar nicht erst hereinlassen.
> 
> Möchte mal sehen was passiert, wenn ich (ohne Papiere) in die USA einreise mich weigere mich erkennungsdienstlich behandeln zu lassen und den Cops sage "lasst mich in Ruhe, ich will eh´ weiter nach Canada"



Wer verbreitet denn diesen Unsinn?


----------



## highspeedpingu (3. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Wer verbreitet denn diesen Unsinn?


Wo ist deine Gegendarstellung?


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (3. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Es ist egal wie viele wirklich Asyl berechtigt sind! Aber eine Aktuelle Zahl aus einem Fernsehbericht lautet: Das 99% aller Asylanträge* abgelehnt *werden.
Viel wichtiger ist die Frage was wollen die 99% eigentlich hier?


----------



## Verminaard (3. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



azzih schrieb:


> Und es ist echt viel "Puderzucker in den Arsch blaserei" Flüchtlinge massenhaft in Turnhallen und Baumärkten unterzubringen, echt unfassbarer Luxus den die hier bekommen und jetzt halte dich fest, als Wilkommensgeschenke gibts sogar Stofftiere für Kinder und Müsliriegel, mein Gott wer soll das nur alles zahlen?



Und genau deswegen wollen alle nach Deutschland um in Turnhallen und Baumaerkten zu sein.
Da war doch noch was, was son Fluechtling in Deutschland bekommt und woanders nicht...


----------



## highspeedpingu (3. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Bundesregierung | Artikel | Dublin-Abkommen gilt für alle EU-Staaten



> Das sogenannte *Dublin-Verfahren*  regelt unter anderem, dass Asylbewerber in dem Land registriert werden,  in dem sie die Europäische Union betreten. In dem Verfahren wird der  Staat festgestellt, der für den Asylantrag zuständig ist. Damit wird  sichergestellt, dass jeder Asylantrag nur von einem Mitgliedstaat  inhaltlich geprüft wird. Zur Bestimmung des zuständigen Mitgliedstaates  wird ein Gespräch mit dem Antragsteller geführt.
> 
> Stellt sich dabei heraus, dass der Asylantrag in einem anderen  Mitgliedstaat zu bearbeiten ist, ergeht ein Übernahme- oder  Wiederaufnahmeersuchen an den betreffenden Mitgliedstaat. Stimmt dieser  zu, erhält der Antragsteller hierüber einen Bescheid. Sodann vereinbaren  die Mitgliedstaaten in der Regel die Modalitäten der Überstellung.  Rechtsgrundlage des Verfahrens ist nunmehr die *Dublin-III-Verordnung*.
> 
> In dieser Verordnung wird auch geregelt, d*ass ein Asylbewerber in dem EU-Mitgliedstaat seinen Asylantrag stellen muss, in dem er den EU-Raum erstmals betreten hat. Dort hat auch die Registrierung und die Durchführung des Asylverfahrens zu erfolgen.*



...und NICHT alle automatisch nach Wunsch des Flüchtlings in Deutschland!


----------



## Verminaard (3. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



highspeedpingu schrieb:


> Bundesregierung | Artikel | Dublin-Abkommen gilt für alle EU-Staaten
> 
> 
> 
> ...und NICHT alle automatisch nach Wunsch des Flüchtlings in Deutschland!



Und wer genau haelt sich jetzt dran?
Was nuetzen dir Vertraege, wenn keiner diese ohne Konsequenzen einhaelt?

Solange Deutschland solche Anreize fuer Fluechtlinge hat, ist das denen doch egal, die werden schauen das sie auf jeden Fall und irgendwie nach Deutschland kommen.
Die Erstanlauflaender sind doch froh darueber, muessen sich nur um die Weiterbefoerderung kuemmern.

Ungarn hat bisschen was gemacht und einen Zaun gebaut, und steht deswegen in der Kritik. Warum eigentlich genau? Weil sie als EU-Grenzland versuchen ihre Grenze zu sichern? Was ist daran jetzt so verkehrt?
Ich erinner an die kurzzeitig eingefuehrten Grenzkontrollen beim letzten G7-Treffen. Was da alles aufgegriffen wurde, weils anscheinend vielen egal ist wer wo wie in die EU einreist.


----------



## jamie (3. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



na DIE Glaskugel ! schrieb:


> Es ist egal wie viele wirklich Asyl berechtigt sind! Aber eine Aktuelle Zahl aus einem Fernsehbericht lautet: Das 99% aller Asylanträge* abgelehnt *werden.
> Viel wichtiger ist die Frage was wollen die 99% eigentlich hier?



Die haben es eindeutig auf unsere Müsliriegel abgesehen. Und unsere Stofftiere!

Die saßen alle zuhause rum (arbeiten tut man ja im Ausland nicht) und haben sich überlegt: "Lass mal nach Deutschland wirtschaftsflüchten. Da gibt's geile Turnhallen und so."


----------



## highspeedpingu (3. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Und wer genau haelt sich jetzt dran?
> Was nuetzen dir Vertraege, wenn keiner diese ohne Konsequenzen einhaelt?
> 
> Solange Deutschland solche Anreize fuer Fluechtlinge hat, ist das denen doch egal, die werden schauen das sie auf jeden Fall und irgendwie nach Deutschland kommen.
> ...



Hab´ ich doch in meinem vorigen Post kritisiert...


> Und wenn diese verkorkste EU mal funktionieren würde und sich jeder an  die Abmachungen halten würde, könnte man die unberechtigten auch ganz  schnell wieder los werden bzw. gar nicht erst hereinlassen.


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (3. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



jamie schrieb:


> Die haben es eindeutig auf unsere Müsliriegel abgesehen. Und unsere Stofftiere!
> 
> Die saßen alle zuhause rum (arbeiten tut man ja im Ausland nicht) und haben sich überlegt: "Lass mal nach Deutschland wirtschaftsflüchten. Da gibt's geile Turnhallen und so."




Dein Sarkasmus ist göttlich! Aber da jeder Fall einzeln geprüft wird nun ja bedeutet das im Endeffekt sehr viele zu unrecht Flüchtende nach Deutschem Recht und ich sehe nicht ein warum denen bei der Ankunft so viel in den Arsch geschoben wird! Viele Denken wohl hier fliest Milch und Honig nun ja meine Mitbürger sorgen ja auch dafür!


----------



## jamie (3. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



na DIE Glaskugel ! schrieb:


> Dein Sarkasmus ist göttlich! Aber da jeder Fall einzeln geprüft wird nun ja bedeutet das im Endeffekt sehr viele zu unrecht Flüchtende nach Deutschem Recht und ich sehe nicht ein warum denen bei der Ankunft so viel in den Arsch geschoben wird! Viele Denken wohl hier fliest Milch und Honig nun ja meine Mitbürger sorgen ja auch dafür!



Ich finde es sehr schön, dass du als wohlstandsverwahrloster Deutscher entscheidest, wer auf der Welt das Recht hat, zu flüchten.


----------



## azzih (3. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Wie kommt ihr eigentlich auf die Zahl von 99%. Meiens Wissens werden quasi alle Asylanträge aus Kriegsländern bewilligt und das sind gerade ziemlich viele. Auch  viele Sinti&Roma aus dem Balkan erhalten aktuell noch Asyl. Sprich ein Großteil wird bewilligt, für die 99% der abgewiesenen Anträge  hätte ich gerne eine seriöse Quelle.


----------



## Sparanus (3. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Man muss einfach nur akzeptieren, dass es Leute gibt die Pech gehabt haben.


----------



## Gripschi (3. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Dagegen sagt ja auch kaum einer was.

Aber: Wen Syrische Kriegsflüchtlinge Ihre Personalien verlieren oder geraubt wurden aber Handys und Schmuck zum Beispiel nicht ist das Merkwürdig.

Vorhin in den MDR Nachrichten gewesen.
Ich komm nicht mehr auf den Ort...jedenfalls kommen da 80 Flüchtlinge oder so hin, der Bürgermeister meinte nach dem Bürger Dialog das sich einige Freuen und es kaum erwarten können, der Rest sind halt ewig Gestrige.

Ziemlich klare Polarisierung, entweder Pro Asyl oder Gestriger. Kein Dazwischen!


----------



## aloha84 (3. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



highspeedpingu schrieb:


> Wo ist deine Gegendarstellung?



Bei mir auf Arbeit!


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (3. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



jamie schrieb:


> Ich finde es sehr schön, dass du als wohlstandsverwahrloster Deutscher entscheidest, wer auf der Welt das Recht hat, zu flüchten.


Ich finde es sehr schön das du was lesen kannst was ich gar nicht geschrieben habe! Ich habe mich konkret auf den Zusammenhang zwischen Ablehnung der Anträge und des Deutschen Rechts bezogen.
Ob da allerdings beim prüfen alles Rechtens zugeht ist etwas anderes. Was für dich oder mich Gründe zum Flüchten sind steht auch woanders.
Deine Betitelung ist aber zum   . Auch wer von uns wohlstandsverwahrlost ist würde ich nochmal Überdenken.




azzih schrieb:


> Wie kommt ihr eigentlich auf die Zahl von 99%. Meiens Wissens werden quasi alle Asylanträge aus Kriegsländern bewilligt und das sind gerade ziemlich viele. Auch viele Sinti&Roma aus dem Balkan erhalten aktuell noch Asyl. Sprich ein Großteil wird bewilligt, für die 99% der abgewiesenen Anträge hätte ich gerne eine seriöse Quelle.



Schrieb ich ein Paar Posts vorher hab ich aus einem aktuellen Fernsehbericht. Frag mich aber bitte nicht welcher Sender oder Sendung das habe ich mir nicht gemerkt!


----------



## jamie (3. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



na DIE Glaskugel ! schrieb:


> Ich finde es sehr schön das du was lesen kannst was ich gar nicht geschrieben habe! Ich habe mich konkret auf den Zusammenhang zwischen Ablehnung der Anträge und des Deutschen Rechts bezogen.
> Ob da allerdings beim prüfen alles Rechtens zugeht ist etwas anderes. Was für dich oder mich Gründe zum Flüchten sind steht auch woanders.
> Deine Betitelung ist aber zum   . Auch wer von uns wohlstandsverwahrlost ist würde ich nochmal Überdenken.



Du sagtest z.B. "in den Arsch schieben" oder auch "was wollen die eigentlich hier?". D.h. du erkennst allem Anschein nach nicht das Leid und die Verzweifelung dieser Leute an, sondern denkst, die wären alle auf Kaffeefahrt. Diese mangelnde Empathie rechtfertigt die Betitelung als "wohlstandsverwahrlost" mMn sehr wohl.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Aber: Wen Syrische Kriegsflüchtlinge Ihre Personalien verlieren oder geraubt wurden aber Handys und Schmuck zum Beispiel nicht ist das Merkwürdig.


Das ist im Schleuserpaket all Inclusive mit drin.

Was mir etwas stinkt das die Flüchtlinge Deutschland als Schlaraffenland sehen und die olle Merkel darauf stolz ist. Wer um Leib und Leben fürchtet soll ja Asyl bekommen aber sollte sich freuen angenommen zu werden egal in welchem Land. Es wird Zeit das jedes Land sein Päckchen trägt


----------



## Seeefe (3. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Das ist im Schleuserpaket all Inclusive mit drin.
> 
> Was mir etwas stinkt das die Flüchtlinge Deutschland als Schlaraffenland sehen und die olle Merkel darauf stolz ist. Wer um Leib und Leben fürchtet soll ja Asyl bekommen aber sollte sich freuen angenommen zu werden egal in welchem Land. Es wird Zeit das jedes Land sein Päckchen trägt



Genau das ist nämlich ein Punkt der mich nervt. 

Wie gesagt, im Juli war ich in Polen, dort wurden glaube ich drei Familien aus Syrien Asyl gewährt. Untergebracht wurden sie in Warschau......leider. Eigentlich wollten sie nämlich ebenfalls nach Deutschland, waren deshalb auch nicht sehr gut drauf.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Wenn es möglich wäre dann kann man es ja versuchen da es auch etliche gibt die zb. unbedingt auf die Insel des unbekannten Königreichs wollen.
Da es hier ja leider mehr als genug gibt die nicht auf Rosen gebettet sind würde sich nur mehr Unmut auftun wenn das Leben ein wünsch dir was wäre.

Versucht doch mal bitte ohne Beißerei klar zu kommen damit hier wie bisher kaum ein Mod tätig werden muss.


----------



## Metalic (4. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

500 Flüchtlinge wollen nicht in ungarisches Aufnahmelager

Herrlich. Das sind bestimmt die ärmsten unter den Flüchtlingen. Würde auch Essen und trinken verweigern nach wochen- und monatelangen Qualen. Und das Land in das ich möchte will ich mir natürlich auch aussuchen...

Bei uns im Nachbardorf kommen jede Woche mehr Flüchtlinge in die alte Kaserne. In der ersten Woche wurde erst einmal ein pauschales Hausverbot ausgesprochen von den Supermärkten. Es wurde geklaut, Alkohol  im Laden geöffnet und dann Ärger gemacht.
Mein Trainer (seit 35 Jahren Kampfsportler) musste letzte Woche als Security auf einer Hochzeit einspringen, weil es an dem Abend immer wieder vorkam, dass die Menschen aus der Kaserne meinten Ärger machen zu müssen. Auf einer privaten Hochzeit!

Wo sind denn die Flüchtlinge, für die um Verständnis und Mitgefühl gebeten wird?


----------



## Woohoo (4. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Reine Erpressung und Verachtung gegenüber der europäischen Hilfsbereitschaft. Selbst wenn man sich über eine "gerechte" Verteilung  auf europäische Länder einig wäre, wie will man diese Menschen  verteilen, wenn Sie nur nach  Deutschland wollen. Spenden werden weggeworfen, es wird sich  medienwirksam mit der Familie auf die Gleise geworfen um schockierende  Bilder zu bekommen, Menschen fliehen aus Aufnahmelager ("Es ist hier schlimmer als in Syrien"). Wehrlose  kooperative dankbare Flüchtlinge sehen anders aus. Mit Schutz vor Krieg und Verfolgung hat das nichts mehr zu tun. Naives durchsetzungschwaches Europa lässt sich auf der Nase herumtanzen. Versagt wird auf beiden Seiten.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tK8w6fYcaz0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



In Griechenland geht es auch rund. Ausbildung in den Ländern muss hervorragend sein bei den jugendlichen Ärzten und Ingenieuren.  Würden Sie doch nur so in Ihrem Heimatländern für bessere Verhältnisse kämpfen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fZZY8AWajUk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Das ist leider das generelle Problem, selbst wenn 2 gleiche tun ist eben nicht immer das selbe. Hilfe ja aber es muss klargemacht werden das es keine Rosinen zum rauspicken gibt. Es sind aber wohl immer noch Minderheiten die aus der Rolle fallen aber leider teilweise gehäuft anzutreffen sind.


----------



## DarkScorpion (4. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

In Ungarn ist es eher andersrum. Da ist es eine Minderheit die in das Lager gegangen ist. Die Mehrheit droht mit Hungerstreik.

So viel zu der These, das die alle ja nur geflüchtet sind weil sie Angst um ihr Leben hatten.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> In Ungarn ist es eher andersrum. Da ist es eine Minderheit die in das Lager gegangen ist. Die Mehrheit droht mit Hungerstreik.


Da bleibt nur hart zu bleiben, Ländergrenzen sollten wohl länger anhalten als der Hunger. Die EU soll eine Zuflucht sein und kein all Inclusive Urlaub auf Zeit wo man die Regeln diktiert. Wenn so etwas deutlich zunehmen würde dann wäre selbst ich geneigt zu sagen das man mal eine große Fähre füllt und diese in Syrien wieder verklappt. Vielleicht sollte man gleichzeitig die Strafen verschärfen bzw. einfordern bei Zuwiderhandlung der Auflagen


----------



## Adi1 (4. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Da bleibt nur hart zu bleiben, Ländergrenzen sollten wohl länger anhalten als der Hunger. Die EU soll eine Zuflucht sein und kein all Inclusive Urlaub auf Zeit wo man die Regeln diktiert. Wenn so etwas deutlich zunehmen würde dann wäre selbst ich geneigt zu sagen das man mal eine große Fähre füllt und diese in Syrien wieder verklappt. Vielleicht sollte man gleichzeitig die Strafen verschärfen bzw. einfordern bei Zuwiderhandlung der Auflagen



Das wird aber so nicht funktionieren 

Die Flüchtlinge gehen nun mal dahin, wo Ihnen das meiste geboten wird


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Dann muss man die Gesetze in der EU anpassen. Später kann man ja denen immer noch eine Möglichkeit bieten wenn die Lage sich entspannt


----------



## Verminaard (4. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Dann muss man die Gesetze in der EU anpassen. Später kann man ja denen immer noch eine Möglichkeit bieten wenn die Lage sich entspannt



Deutschland muss handeln. 
Weis nicht ob das wirklich so einfach ist, sieht halt auf den ersten Blick so aus.
Die ganzen Anreize drastisch kuerzen und schauen was passiert.


----------



## highspeedpingu (4. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> *Tschechien** und die Slowakei haben die Einrichtung eines Korridors für syrische Flüchtlinge zwischen Ungarn und Deutschland vorgeschlagen. *
> 
> Beide Länder könnten einen Bahn-Korridor für syrische Flüchtlinge auf  dem Weg von Ungarn nach Deutschland einrichten, wenn Berlin und Budapest zustimmten, sagte der tschechische Innenminister Milan Chovanec in Prag. Dabei könnten Tschechien und die Slowakei "die Züge passieren lassen, ohne die Menschen weiter zu kontrollieren".



Geht´s noch?

http://www.t-online.de/nachrichten/ausland/eu/id_75313620/tschechien-und-slowakei-schlagen-fluechtlings-korridor-vor.html



> Im Bahnhof von Bicske 40 Kilometer westlich von Budapest hielten sich  unterdessen weiterhin rund 500 Flüchtlinge in einem Zug *verschanzt,* weil  sie die Unterbringung in ungarischen Lagern *verweigerten* und mit dem  Zug *weiter über die österreichische Grenze* fahren *wollen.*



Was ist mit dem Dublin abkommen?


> *Dublin-III-Verordnung*.
> 
> In dieser Verordnung wird auch geregelt, d*ass ein Asylbewerber in dem  EU-Mitgliedstaat seinen Asylantrag stellen muss, in dem er den EU-Raum  erstmals betreten hat. Dort hat auch die Registrierung und die  Durchführung des Asylverfahrens zu erfolgen.*



Alles andere ist illegaler Grenzübertritt...


----------



## BlackAcetal (4. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

So kann man sich das Leben auch leicht machen ^^


----------



## Seeefe (4. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



highspeedpingu schrieb:


> Was ist mit dem Dublin abkommen?
> 
> 
> Alles andere ist illegaler Grenzübertritt...



Nicht durchzusetzen. Theoretisch ja, praktisch nein. Obwohl, was red ich da? Selbst theoretisch ist es unmöglich, auch auf dem Papier könnte z.B. Griechenland die Flüchtlinge nicht alle alleine erfassen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (4. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Juncker hat einen besseren Vorschlag. 

Jean-Claude Juncker bittet zur Kasse: Wer nicht aufnimmt, der zahlt - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Threshold (4. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Das Dublin Abkommen ist nur dazu da, die reichen Staaten in Mitteleuropa zu schützen. Kein Wunder also, dass sich die ärmeren Randstaaten einen dreck darum scheren.
Abgesehen davon ist das Asylgesetz in Deutschland sowieso nur dazu da, um Asylanten abzuschrecken.
Schon komisch, dass man nur in Deutschland Asyl beantragen darf, das Einreisen in Deutschland aber nur mit gültigem Visum möglich ist, was ein Flüchtling aber niemals erhält.
Man ist also gezwungen illegal einzureisen um Asyl zu beantragen.
Und ein Asylanwärter aus Syrien wird zu 99% auch hierbleiben können.


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (4. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das Dublin Abkommen ist nur dazu da, die reichen Staaten in Mitteleuropa zu schützen. Kein Wunder also, dass sich die ärmeren Randstaaten einen dreck darum scheren.
> Abgesehen davon ist das Asylgesetz in Deutschland sowieso nur dazu da, um Asylanten abzuschrecken.
> *Schon komisch, dass man nur in Deutschland Asyl beantragen darf, das Einreisen in Deutschland aber nur mit gültigem Visum möglich ist, was ein Flüchtling aber niemals erhält.*
> *Man ist also gezwungen illegal einzureisen um Asyl zu beantragen.*
> Und ein Asylanwärter aus Syrien wird zu 99% auch hierbleiben können.



Wozu gibt es Botschaften? Da darf man jawohl zumindest mal Anklopfen!

Des weiteren wurde genug offen gelegt weswegen ich als wohlstandsverwahrloster Deutscher definitiv nicht die Flüchtlinge bemitleiden werde so wie andere.
Es ist einfach nur ne Völkerwanderung im 21. Jahrhundert.
Wurde es diesen Menschen wirklich so elend gehen, würde ich auch nicht so schlecht denken!
Aber sie akzeptieren ja anscheinend (ein Großteil) nicht einmal unsere Gesetzte, Sitten und Eigentum.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Wozu gibt es Botschaften? Da darf man jawohl zumindest mal Anklopfen!


Wenn man die nicht gleich als Hotel missbraucht.


> Aber sie akzeptieren ja anscheinend (ein Großteil) nicht einmal unsere Gesetzte, Sitten und Eigentum.


Wenn ich auswandern würde dann wäre ich auch geneigt nach Landessitte zu leben wie man es gewohnt war. Aber wie schon öfters angemerkt sind es nur Bruchteile der Leute die alles in Verruf bringen


----------



## Sparanus (4. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Aber sie akzeptieren ja anscheinend (ein Großteil) nicht einmal unsere Gesetzte, Sitten und Eigentum.


Dafür hätte ich gerne Statistiken.

Wenn man ordentlich argumentieren will, braucht man Zahlen um das zu belegen.
Und genau das nervt mich an der ganzen Sache, jeder reißt sein Maul auf und verteilt Hass gegen Schuldige und Unschuldige.


----------



## Nightslaver (4. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> "Warum holt uns die deutsche Regierung nicht einfach hier ab?", fragt  ein älterer Syrer, der zwei Jahre in einem Flüchtlingslager in Jordanien  gelebt hat.



Gott die haben Vorstellungen, am besten mal 10.000 Stretch-Limousinen  mit Chaufeur vorbeischicken die sie abholen, damit die schon mal einen Eindruck vom hohen deutschen Lebensstandard bekommen, der sie hier erwartet, während sie nach Deutschland chaufiert werden, wo man dann Milch und Honig aus jedem Wasserhahn trinken kann, sowie einem die fliegenden Halal-Lämmchen gebraten, von selbst, in den Mund fliegen. (Kann Spuren von Sarkasmus und Ironie enthalten, so sie dagegen alergisch sind hätten sie es nicht lesen sollen).



> Was ihn  ärgert, ist, dass sich nun auch Menschen anderer Nationalitäten als  Syrer ausgeben, um Unterstützung zu erhalten. Er sagt: "Jeder sagt hier  "I am Syrian"." Dann hebt er seine Plastiktüte auf und zieht weiter gen  Westen - zu Fuß. Nervös blickt er um sich. Doch das Geschrei, dass über  den Platz hallt, gilt nicht den Verzweifelten, die hier campieren. Es  sind ungarische Fußballfans, die sich vor dem Länderspiel gegen Rumänien  mit Bier und Geschrei in Stimmung bringen.



Tja sowas ist zu erwarten, wird genug geben die ihren Pass wegwerfen und sich dann als angebliche Syrer ausgeben um so zu versuchen das Recht auf bleiben zu ermogeln. Bei der momentanen Überlastung der deutschen Behörden, auf Grund der enormen Zahl von ankommenden Flüchtlingen, würde es mich auch nicht wundern wen damit sogar genügend durchkommen die eigentlich normalerweise direkt wieder umkehren dürften.

Quelle:
FlÃ¼chtlinge in Ungarn: Wir gehen nach Deutschland - auch zu FuÃŸ


----------



## Verminaard (4. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Und genau das nervt mich an der ganzen Sache, jeder reißt sein Maul auf und verteilt Hass gegen Schuldige und Unschuldige.



Mich nervt, das jede Aussage die nicht Pro-Flüchtling ist gleich aufs uebelste diskreditiert wird.
Ins rechte Eck stellen und immer schoen von Hass reden.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Tja sowas ist zu erwarten, wird genug geben die ihren Pass wegwerfen.....


Sowas hab ich vor einiger Zeit schon gesagt, wurde nur wieder mal niedergeredet und auf fehlende Quellen hingewiesen.


Wo sind bitte jetzt alle Pro-Fluechtling-Schreier?
Wo Bilder in den Medien umgehen, wie sich Fluechtlinge auffuehren.
Da gehts schon lang nimmer um Flucht vor dem Krieg und ums ueberleben.


----------



## Sparanus (4. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ja so treibt man die Leute erst recht ins falsche Eck.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ja was wäre Deutschland schön ohne Ausländer. Jeden Tag im Anzug rumrennen, täglich Sauerkraut und Schlager von Heino und Co. *Achtung der Satz trieft vor Sarkasmus*. 
Es geht ja nicht darum auf Pro gedrillt zu werden aber das Gegenteil erzeugt auch kein gutes Licht und gleicht dem finstersten Mittelalter


----------



## Nightslaver (4. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ja was wäre Deutschland schön ohne Ausländer. Jeden Tag im Anzug rumrennen, täglich Sauerkraut und Schlager von Heino und Co. *Achtung der Satz trieft vor Sarkasmus*.
> Es geht ja nicht darum auf Pro gedrillt zu werden aber das Gegenteil erzeugt auch kein gutes Licht und gleicht dem finstersten Mittelalter



Ach in Lederhosen rumlaufen, Sauerkraut essen und Heino hören ist also Mittelalter? Was ist denn dann die Idiologie der Nazis? Steinzeit?


----------



## Sparanus (4. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Es geht ja nicht darum auf Pro gedrillt zu werden aber das Gegenteil erzeugt auch kein gutes Licht und gleicht dem finstersten Mittelalter


Für dich vlt. nicht,
ich sehe im Moment 2 riesige Haufen von Menschen die mit ihren handeln einfach alles schlimmer machen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Der 1. Satz war eine Parodie und hat mit dem 2. nix zu tun. 
Man wird nie alle an einen Tisch bekommen und jeder findet ein Haar in der Suppe. Ich toleriere es wenn jemand nicht Pro ist nur plumpe Aussagen nicht


----------



## Amon (4. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ach in Lederhosen rumlaufen, Sauerkraut essen und Heino hören ist also Mittelalter? Was ist denn dann die Idiologie der Nazis? Steinzeit?


Nein. Das ist einfach ein dümmliches Klischee welches vorzugsweise Amerikaner von den Deutschen haben.


----------



## Sparanus (4. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Man wird nie alle an einen Tisch bekommen und jeder findet ein Haar in der Suppe. Ich toleriere es wenn jemand nicht Pro ist nur plumpe Aussagen nicht


Dann erkläre mir mal wie so etwas wie das was Joko und Klaas pauschal gegen alle die nicht ihrer Meinung sind nicht plump ist.

Die verallgemeinern einfach genau so, wie die Rechtsextremen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Jeder versucht auf seine Art einfach billig Achtung zu erhaschen


----------



## Sparanus (4. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Zu wahr


----------



## Nightslaver (4. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Dann erkläre mir mal wie so etwas wie das was Joko und Klaas pauschal gegen alle die nicht ihrer Meinung sind nicht plump ist.
> 
> Die verallgemeinern einfach genau so, wie die Rechtsextremen.



Momentan verallgmeinern alle relevanten "Partein" im Fall der Flüchtlinge. Die Rechtsextremen erklären alle Flüchtlinge zu Schmarotzern, Volksschädlingen und Verbrechern, die Contra-Asyl erklären pauschal die große Mehrheit zu Wirtschaftsflüchtlingen, die Politik und Medien machen aus allen Flüchtlingen Professoren und Inovationsgenies die uns Deutschen vor dem aussterben retten und die deutsche Wirtschaft vorm "Fachkräftetot" schützen und für die Pro-Asyl und Promi-BigBrothers (Joko, Klaas, Schweiger) sind alle Flüchtlinge arme Schweine die durch die Hölle gegangen sind und jeder der was dagegen sagt ist gleich ein verkappter Adolf Hinkel.

Keiner von all diesen genannten hat momentan auch nur annähernd so etwas wie eine diferenzierte Meinung zu dem Thema, überall wird versucht die Leute mit Emotionen und Gefühlen für den eigenen bescheuerten Standpunkt, die eigen Sichtweise, zu gewinnen. Fakten, oder der Versuch einer diferenzierten Sichtweise zählen da nicht.


----------



## BlackAcetal (5. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ist zwar etwas älter aber hier:

BERLIN. Deutschland hat nach Ansicht des Präsidenten des Zentralrates der Juden, Josef Schuster, eine moralische Verpflichtung, Asylbewerber aufzunehmen. „Deutschland hat so viel Unheil über die Welt gebracht. Es steht bei so vielen Ländern tief in der Schuld – wir sind das letzte Land, das es sich leisten kann, Flüchtlinge und Verfolgte abzulehnen“, sagte Schuster am Sonntag bei einer Gedenkfeier zum 70. Jahrestag der Befreiung des Konzentrationslagers Dachau.

Quelle: https://jungefreiheit.de/politik/de...ische-pflicht-zur-aufnahme-von-fluechtlingen/

Das ist mm nach eine komplett falsche Ansichtsweise, Amerika hat sich bis heute noch nicht bei den Japanern entschuldigt aber warum wird immer verlangt, dass Deutschland eine Moralische Verpflichtung gegenüber der Welt hat?


----------



## cryon1c (5. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Wer nicht denkt, Flüchtlinge seien wirklich arme Schweine, die mit nix herkommen ausser den Klamotten am Leib, der ist bei mir unten durch. Tut ja nicht so als ob die Leute sich bewegen würden wenn es bei denen im Land alles friedlich und stabil wäre. 
Aber ja, sie sind nicht so nützlich wie Snowden, aber selbst ihm haben wir hier keinen Asyl gewährt. Ich hab so das Gefühl, das ich nicht in einem der reichsten und friedlichsten Länder der Welt lebe, sondern in einem verdammten Loch wo andere über Leichen gehen um an ihr Ziel zu kommen. Wörtlich gemeint, denn es gibt genug tote Flüchtlinge. Die sind sicher nicht bei einer Spazierfahrt über Bord gegangen...


----------



## Woohoo (5. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Unnötiger Tot der halben Familie. 

"Mr. Kurdi brought his family to Turkey three years ago after fleeing  fighting first in Damascus, where he worked as a barber, then in Aleppo,  then Kobani. His Facebook page shows pictures of the family in Istanbul crossing the Bosporus  and feeding pigeons next to the famous Yeni Cami, or new mosque."

"From his hospital bed on Wednesday, Mr. Kurdi told a Syrian radio  station that he had worked on construction sites for 50 Turkish lira  (roughly $17) a day, but it wasn’t enough to live on. He said they  depended on his sister, Tima Kurdi, who lived in Canada, for help paying  the rent."

"Ms. Kurdi, speaking Thursday in a Vancouver suburb, said that their  father, still in Syria, had suggested Abdullah go to Europe to get his  damaged teeth fixed........."

"....she (Mr. Kurdis wife) was scared of the water and couldn’t swim."

Image of Drowned Syrian Boy Echoes Around World - WSJ
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U56Klmgpm8k


----------



## Nightslaver (5. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Ist zwar etwas älter aber hier:
> 
> BERLIN. Deutschland hat nach Ansicht des Präsidenten des Zentralrates der Juden, Josef Schuster, eine moralische Verpflichtung, Asylbewerber aufzunehmen. „Deutschland hat so viel Unheil über die Welt gebracht. Es steht bei so vielen Ländern tief in der Schuld – wir sind das letzte Land, das es sich leisten kann, Flüchtlinge und Verfolgte abzulehnen“, sagte Schuster am Sonntag bei einer Gedenkfeier zum 70. Jahrestag der Befreiung des Konzentrationslagers Dachau.
> 
> ...



Den Zentralrat der Juden kann man in so einer Sache sowieso nicht besonders ernst nehmen. Die werden auch noch in 250 Jahren an die deutsche Schuld im zweiten Weltkrieg und der damit verbundenen Verpflichtung der dann hier lebenden Menschen pochen. Die benehmen sich in der Hinsicht zimlich lächerlich, frei nach dem Moto, ewiger Feind und Sündenbock, der Deutsche, wohingegen man die Hand die einen füttert (USA) man nicht zu kritisieren hat.


----------



## Placebo (5. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Das ist mm nach eine komplett falsche Ansichtsweise, Amerika hat sich bis heute noch nicht bei den Japanern entschuldigt aber warum wird immer verlangt, dass Deutschland eine Moralische Verpflichtung gegenüber der Welt hat?


Japan wäre dann aber unter Druck, sich bei China zu entschuldigen. Und nachdem Japan daran wenig Interesse hat, sind sie deswegen auch gar nicht so böse auf die Amerikaner


----------



## Sparanus (5. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Die Chinesen wollen ihrerseits auch keine Entschuldigung annehmen. 
Man braucht halt einen Feind


----------



## Bester_Nick (5. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Es kommt drauf an, auf welchem Niveau man sich bewegen will. Es bringt nicht viel, sich ewig in Schuld zu wälzen. Das führt nur zur Selbstzerknirschung und ist nicht zielführend. Verantwortung für vergangene Taten zu übernehmen und aus der Geschichte zu lernen, ist hingegen etwas sinnvolles. Das angebliche Recht der Stärkeren, die Überbetonung des Nationalen, der Rassendünkel und die damit einhergehende Mitleidlosigkeit gegenüber Menschen anderer Kulturen und Herkunft sind der Welt Übel bringende Denkmuster, das hat der Nationalsozialismus die Welt gelehrt. Es wäre daher falsch, in diese Denkmuster zurückzufallen. Wir Deutschen sollten uns die nationalsozialistische Vergangenheit daher immer vor Augen halten. Sie ist ein wichtiges Mahnmal zur Orientierung. Das wird sie auch in 250 Jahren noch sein.


----------



## Placebo (5. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Die Chinesen wollen ihrerseits auch keine Entschuldigung annehmen.
> Man braucht halt einen Feind


Ja, die Welt ist schön 

@Topic:
Ich habe meine Bedenken mit der Flüchtlingsproblematik eher auf lange Sicht. Natürlich wird es anfangs ein paar Probleme geben. Sprache, Kultur usw. sind alles unterschiedlich, brauchen Zeit und gerade die erste Generation an Einwandern/Flüchtlingen wird immer auf Grenzen stoßen. Das ist vollkommen Ok. Aber wenn ich mir bestimmte Viertel in Großstädten ansehe, wo in der dritten Generation noch nicht perfekt deutsch gesprochen wird, wo auch kaum etwas von unserer Kultur Einzug erhalten hat, dann (um es hart auszudrücken) frage ich mich schon, was sie hier noch zu suchen haben. Wer Veränderung will, muss auch bereit sein, sich zu ändern. Nicht komplett, ich bin offen für neue Kulturen, aber doch schon soweit, um ein reibungsloses Miteinander zu gewährleisten und da haben im Zweifelsfall die Regeln der ursprünglichen Kultur Vorrang. Ich ziehe ja auch nicht nach Irland und erwarte, dass jeder deutsch spricht.
Kosten sind für mich kein wirkliches Argument. Gegen Agrarsubventionen und Zinseszinsen sind die Beträge ja jämmerlich.


----------



## Woohoo (5. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Placebo schrieb:


> Ja, die Welt ist schön
> 
> @Topic:
> Ich habe meine Bedenken mit der Flüchtlingsproblematik eher auf lange Sicht. Natürlich wird es anfangs ein paar Probleme geben. Sprache, Kultur usw. sind alles unterschiedlich, brauchen Zeit und gerade die erste Generation an Einwandern/Flüchtlingen wird immer auf Grenzen stoßen. Das ist vollkommen Ok. Aber wenn ich mir bestimmte Viertel in Großstädten ansehe, wo in der dritten Generation noch nicht perfekt deutsch gesprochen wird, wo auch kaum etwas von unserer Kultur Einzug erhalten hat, dann (um es hart auszudrücken) frage ich mich schon, was sie hier noch zu suchen haben. Wer Veränderung will, muss auch bereit sein, sich zu ändern. Nicht komplett, ich bin offen für neue Kulturen, aber doch schon soweit, um ein reibungsloses Miteinander zu gewährleisten und da haben im Zweifelsfall die Regeln der ursprünglichen Kultur Vorrang. Ich ziehe ja auch nicht nach Irland und erwarte, dass jeder deutsch spricht.
> Kosten sind für mich kein wirkliches Argument. Gegen Agrarsubventionen und Zinseszinsen sind die Beträge ja jämmerlich.



Gar nicht so unbegründet, wenn man sich die vor wenigen Tagen ausgestrahlte Reportage ansieht. Ehre und Schattenjustiz etc.

"ZDF Zoom Ein Staat zwei Welten": 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UVOSUuuJIoc

Frauen die sich dagegen wehren, müssen vor der eigenen Famile fliehen. 
Gestern ZDF Sabatina James sagt wahre Worte. Der Moderator ringt mit sich. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4SWN4IekYhI


----------



## Verminaard (5. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Aktuell geht die Tragoedie der Familie Kurdi durch die Medien und wird schoen augeschlachtet.
Ich finde dieses Interview interessant: 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QZUuoaq1MLM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DarkScorpion (5. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Flüchtlinge: Österreich und Deutschland erlauben die Einreise - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Deutschland und Österreich erlauben die Einreise der ausgebrochenen Flüchtlinge aus Ungarn. Wenn das mal nicht Einen Rattenschwanz an weiteren Flüchtlingtreks Richtung dem Land wo Milch und Honig fließt mit sich bringt


----------



## Threshold (5. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



na DIE Glaskugel ! schrieb:


> Wozu gibt es Botschaften? Da darf man jawohl zumindest mal Anklopfen!



Und die Botschaft sagt dir dann, dass du kein Visum erhältst, jedoch nur in Deutschland Asyl beantragen darfst.
So sind die Gesetze, das wurde letztens von Politikern bestätigt und spiegel die Erfahrung von Ausländern wider, die diesen Weg gehen wollten.


----------



## highspeedpingu (5. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

...frage mich gerade was das ganze Geheimdienstgeblubber um die Terrorabwehr soll...

Einfach ohne Papiere unter die Menge mischen und gut

Ich möchte damit nur auf die Gefahr hinweisen! Ausdrücklich unterstelle ich NICHT, dass alle Flüchtlinge Terroristen sind!



> Die Flüchtlinge konnten aufatmen: Ungarn stellte Busse für die Reise  Richtung Westen bereit. Bereits am Morgen sind rund 4000 Flüchtlinge in  Österreich eingetroffen. Tausende werden heute folgen.
> In Österreich sind in den  vergangenen Stunden von Ungarn aus 2500 bis 3000 Flüchtlinge  eingetroffen. Es kämen immer weitere Menschen an, sagte  Landespolizeidirektor Hans Peter Doskozil der österreichischen  Nachrichtenagentur APA. 17 oder 18 Doppeldeckerbusse sollten die  Menschen nach Wien und "vielleicht auch noch Richtung Deutschland"  bringen.
> Die österreichische Polizei rechnet mit bis zu 10.000 Flüchtlingen, die im Laufe des Samstags über die Grenze kommen könnten.



Allein an diesem Samstag: Österreich rechnet mit 10.000 neuen Flüchtlingen - N24.de


----------



## Bester_Nick (5. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Martin Schulz warnt vor Scheitern Europas in der Flüchtlingskrise - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Deutschland: Über 10.000 Abschiebungen im laufenden Jahr - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Verminaard (5. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Was genau erwartet sich der Herr Schulz von irgendwelchen Quotenregelungen?
Gibt es nicht schon Regelungen und wie sehr kuemmert es die Fluechtlinge?
Die werden trotzdem nach Deutschland wollen, egal was die EU hier beschliesst oder nicht.


----------



## Bester_Nick (5. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Was sie wollen ist dann egal. Wenn sie einem anderen Land zugewiesen sind, werden sie dorthin zurückgeschickt. Wir werden dann nicht mehr für sie aufkommen müssen, weil klar ist, dass ein anderes EU-Land für sie aufkommen muss. Im Moment haben wir keine funktionierende Regelung. Das Dublin-Verfahren greift bei dieser unübersichtlichen Menge an Flüchtlingen nicht und es ist unfair, weil die Lasten ungleich verteilt sind. Eine Quotenregelung hingegen würde funktionieren und wäre fair, weil sie die Last einiger Millionen Flüchtlinge auf die europäische Bevölkerung von 500 Millionen Menschen gerecht verteilen würde.


----------



## DerLachs (5. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Aktuell geht die Tragoedie der Familie Kurdi durch die Medien und wird schoen augeschlachtet.
> Ich finde dieses Interview interessant:
> 
> 
> ...


Ist nur ein Teil des Interviews, s. Tiefste Stimmungsmache mit dem Tod eines Kindes! - mimikama. Zuerst denken-dann klicken (ZDDK)


----------



## Threshold (5. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Wenn Schulz eine Quotenregelung will, soll er erst mal einheitliche Asylgesetze europaweit einführen.
Dazu eine einheitliche Wirtschaftspolitik, damit das auch mit der Währung klappt und dann können wir weiter sehen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Ist zwar etwas älter aber hier:
> 
> BERLIN. Deutschland hat nach Ansicht des Präsidenten des Zentralrates der Juden, Josef Schuster, eine moralische Verpflichtung, Asylbewerber aufzunehmen. „Deutschland hat so viel Unheil über die Welt gebracht. Es steht bei so vielen Ländern tief in der Schuld – wir sind das letzte Land, das es sich leisten kann, Flüchtlinge und Verfolgte abzulehnen“, sagte Schuster am Sonntag bei einer Gedenkfeier zum 70. Jahrestag der Befreiung des Konzentrationslagers Dachau.
> 
> ...



Deutschland hat sicherlich keine Verpflichtung mehr, es ist schon lange kein Land mehr was man nach belieben einfach ausnehmen kann wenn man auf die Tränendrüse drückt. Das ist wohl auch der Hauptgrund weshalb alle nach Deutschland wollen.
Keine Nation der Erde hat sich im Laufe der Geschichte moralisch unbedenklich verhalten, von daher ist auch jedes Land der Erde verpflichtet. Man sollte nur dafür sorgen das sich so etwas nie wieder wiederholt


----------



## Bester_Nick (5. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn Schulz eine Quotenregelung will, soll er erst mal einheitliche Asylgesetze europaweit einführen.
> Dazu eine einheitliche Wirtschaftspolitik, damit das auch mit der Währung klappt und dann können wir weiter sehen.



Es gibt keine Alternative zur Quotenregelung. Es kann nicht sein, dass  zwei, drei Länder der EU die ganze Flüchtlingslast alleine tragen. Das  ist nicht der Sinn einer Union. Die Oststaaten der EU wollen vor  Russland beschützt werden. Okay, machen wir, wir sind ja eine Union. Wir  halten zusammen. Aber wenn selbe Staaten nur an sich denken und  Sperenzien machen, sobald es ums Geben und nicht ums Nehmen geht, dann  sind wir auch keine Union. Dann können wir die Union auflösen und dann  macht jeder wieder sein eigenes Ding. Können die sich mit den Russen  amüsieren.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Man könnte den Amis ja auch ein paar Schiffsladungen zukommen lassen oder ein paar britischen Kronkolonien.


----------



## Threshold (5. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Alternative zur Quotenregelung. Es kann nicht sein, dass  zwei, drei Länder der EU die ganze Flüchtlingslast alleine tragen. Das  ist nicht der Sinn einer Union. Die Oststaaten der EU wollen vor  Russland beschützt werden. Okay, machen wir, wir sind ja eine Union. Wir  halten zusammen. Aber wenn selbe Staaten nur an sich denken und  Sperenzien machen, sobald es ums Geben und nicht ums Nehmen geht, dann  sind wir auch keine Union. Dann können wir die Union auflösen und dann  macht jeder wieder sein eigenes Ding. Können die sich mit den Russen  amüsieren.



Die Oststaaten müssen doch nicht vor Russland beschützt werden.
Ein Land sollte die Menge an Flüchtlingen aufnehmen, die sie verkraften kann. Deutschland als recht reichtes Land kann logischer Weise mehr verkraften als die Slowakei.
Schweden nimmt, bezogen auf die Einwohnerzahl, sowieso die meisten Flüchtlinge auf.


----------



## Bester_Nick (5. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Oststaaten müssen doch nicht vor Russland beschützt werden.



Das sehen die wohl ein bißchen anders. Die haben Angst vor Russland und wollen Solidarität von EU und NATO. In der Flüchtlingsfrage lassen sie uns aber keine Solidarität zukommen.



> Ein Land sollte die Menge an Flüchtlingen aufnehmen, die sie verkraften kann.



Die  Quote würde deswegen natürlich auch unter Berücksichtigung der  Bevölkerungszahl und des BIP des jeweiligen Landes errechnet werden.


----------



## Threshold (5. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Die  Quote würde deswegen natürlich auch unter Berücksichtigung der  Bevölkerungszahl und des BIP des jeweiligen Landes errechnet werden.



Dann müsste Monaco ja eine Menge aufnahmen.


----------



## S754 (5. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Jetzt marschieren die "Flüchtlinge" zu Fuß nach Österreich&Deutschland, es werden 10000 erwartet 
Mal sehen wie lang das noch gut geht


----------



## BlackAcetal (5. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Wie heißt der Spruch?

Refuges welcome oder so ähnlich?¿


----------



## Threshold (5. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



S754 schrieb:


> Jetzt marschieren die "Flüchtlinge" zu Fuß nach Österreich&Deutschland, es werden 10000 erwartet
> Mal sehen wie lang das noch gut geht



Für dich sind das also nicht mal mehr Flüchtlinge oder wie muss ich das deuten?

Wie sind damals die Menschen nach dem Krieg nach Deutschland gekommen? Genau. Zu Fuß.


----------



## DarkScorpion (5. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Flüchtlinge waren sie bis zum erreichen eines Sicheren Drittstaates. Danach wurden sie zu Erpresser. Entweder wir kommen nach Deutschland oder wir verhungern, schmeißen uns auf Gleise etc.


----------



## BlackAcetal (5. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Flüchtlinge waren sie bis zum erreichen eines Sicheren Drittstaates. Danach wurden sie zu Erpresser. Entweder wir kommen nach Deutschland oder wir verhungern, schmeißen uns auf Gleise etc.


Nur sind die Druckmittel nicht sehr effektiv sind ja keine Könige oder so.


----------



## DarkScorpion (5. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Nur sind die Druckmittel nicht sehr effektiv sind ja keine Könige oder so.


Nein es sind arme Flüchtlinge. Und gerade deswegen sind ihre Druckmittel wesentlich effektiver. Die Medien hätten doch nur auf den ersten Hungertoten gewartet und dies dann aufgebauscht bis zum Umfallen.


----------



## BlackAcetal (5. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ich frage mich ob die sich immer noch auf die Gleise legen wen wirklich mal ein ICE mit 300/kmh über 15 Flüchtlinge rüberbrettert.


----------



## DarkScorpion (5. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Dann würden sie weinend vor der Kamera stehen, und sagen das die EU schuld ist


----------



## BlackAcetal (5. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Und trotzdem noch in die Böse EU wollen am besten dorthin wo die angehörigen der ,,gefallenen auf den Gleisen" versorgt werden, angemessen versteht sich.


----------



## Adi1 (5. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wie sind damals die Menschen nach dem Krieg nach Deutschland gekommen? Genau. Zu Fuß.



Richtig, das ging auch gar nicht anders, weil die Infrastruktur zum größten Teil zerstört war. 

Dazu muss man noch anmerken, das diese Flüchtlinge meistens aus den ehem. Ostgebieten des dt. Reiches stammten 

Eine richtige Parallele zu der heutigen Fluchtbewegung kann man daher nicht ziehen


----------



## Threshold (5. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Natürlich kannst du das.
Damals hat ein völlig zertörtes Deutschland millionen Menschen aufgenommen.
Heute wird in einem reichen, intakten Deutschland gemeckert, wenn mehr kommen als geplant ist.
Ich will gar nicht wissen, wie viele Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge wir bis 1990 aus dem Osten aufgenommen haben. 
Dann kamen 15 Millionen Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge dazu, die heute noch Geld kosten.


----------



## Sparanus (5. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Das waren kulturell verwandte Völker, die häufig sogar Deutsch sprechen seit ihrer Kindheit.


----------



## Woohoo (5. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



DerLachs schrieb:


> Ist nur ein Teil des Interviews, s. Tiefste Stimmungsmache mit dem Tod eines Kindes! - mimikama. Zuerst denken-dann klicken (ZDDK)



Die Geschichte mit dem Kind hat sich doch erledigt. Der Vater ist selber Schuld. Die lebten 3 Jahre in der Türkei, seine Frau konnte nicht schwimmen, keine Schwimmwesten etc. es gab keinen Grund so zu fliehen. 
Das Kind wurde bereits medienwirksam in Kobane beeredigt. Aylan Kurdi: Ertrunkener DreijÃ¤hriger in Syrien beerdigt
Image of Drowned Syrian Boy Echoes Around World - WSJ


----------



## amer_der_erste (5. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Das waren kulturell verwandte Völker, die häufig sogar Deutsch sprechen seit ihrer Kindheit.



Wage ich zu bezweifeln ..


----------



## Adi1 (5. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Threshold schrieb:


> Natürlich kannst du das.
> Damals hat ein völlig zertörtes Deutschland millionen Menschen aufgenommen.
> Heute wird in einem reichen, intakten Deutschland gemeckert, wenn mehr kommen als geplant ist.
> Ich will gar nicht wissen, wie viele Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge wir bis 1990 aus dem Osten aufgenommen haben.
> Dann kamen 15 Millionen Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge dazu, die heute noch Geld kosten.



Nein, kann man nicht.

Damals war die Summe der Einwanderer zwar auf einmal sehr hoch,
doch dann ebbte das auch mal ab 

Wenn man jetzt aber betrachtet, warten allein 1,2 Mio. Flüchtlinge in Nordafrika darauf
die Grenzen nach Europa zu überqueren (lt. UNHCR)

Dabei sind noch keine Menschen aus Syrien und dem Balkan einkalkuliert.

Wie soll denn das weitergehen?

Wie wäre es denn, wenn Europa endlich mal die Lebensbedingungen in Afrika verbessert?

Und endlich mal den Syrienkrieg beendet, zur Not auch mit militärischen Mitteln?


----------



## amer_der_erste (5. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn, wenn Europa endlich mal die Lebensbedingungen in Afrika verbessert?
> 
> Und endlich mal den Syrienkrieg beendet, zur Not auch mit militärischen Mitteln?




*Bin ganz deiner Meinung !*


----------



## Sparanus (5. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Wage ich zu bezweifeln ..


Zweifel du,
ich hatte jedenfalls eine Mathelehrerin die eine von denen war und einige Freunde die Russlanddeutsche sind
und auch Helene Fischer sollte ein Beweis sein


----------



## Threshold (5. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Und endlich mal den Syrienkrieg beendet, zur Not auch mit militärischen Mitteln?



Wie willst du das denn machen?
Mit taktischen Nuklearwaffen?


----------



## Nightslaver (5. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Threshold schrieb:


> Natürlich kannst du das.
> Damals hat ein völlig zertörtes Deutschland millionen Menschen aufgenommen.
> Heute wird in einem reichen, intakten Deutschland gemeckert, wenn mehr kommen als geplant ist.



Sorry, aber die Gründe, die Ausgangslage und die Zustände damals zu Heute unterscheiden sich in den meisten Fällen deutlichst zu denen der Menschen die heute fliehen. Zuerst einmal geht gibt es schon folgenden Unterschied, die allermeisten Menschen damals waren vertriebene, die hatten keine Wahl als in die Reste des deutschen Reichs zu flüchten, den nach dem Ende des zweiten Weltkriegs hätten die auch nirgendwo anders hingekonnt, außer du warst ein Waffenspezialist im Format eines Raketenwissenschaftlers wie Wernher von Braun, oder eines Spezialisten für Atombomben wie Werner Heisenberg, oder Carl Friedrich von Weizäcker. Alle anderen die auf Grund von Vertreibung aus den ehemaligen deutschen Gebieten fliehen mussten, wer sich weigerte wurde in aller Regel mit Gewalt vertrieben, hatten nur ein mögliches Ziel, die Ruinen des deutschen Reichs zu fliehen. Die flüchtenden Menschen heute hingegen haben sehr wohl sogar mehrere Möglichkeiten, entweder sie bleiben und kämpfen um ihre Heimstatt, oder sie haaren in den teils umkämpften Gebieten aus, oder gehen in Flüchtlingslager, versuchen ein Leben in einem der Nachbarländer aufzubauen, oder aber ziehen Richtung Europa.
Das sind mindestens 4 Möglichkeiten mehr als die die die Vertriebenen deutschen Flüchtlinge am Ende des zweiten Weltkriegs hatten. 

Hinzu kommt das auch die Umstände der Flüchtlinge selbst nicht mit denen heute zu vergleichen sind. Frag mal einen der damals selbst flüchten musste wie das war, unterwegs wurden die Vertriebenen von Russen ausgeraubt die noch die letzten verbliebenen Wertsachen an sich genommen haben, in den Ruinen Deutschlands angekommen musste viele oft Wochen, teilweise Monate in den Ruinen der Häuser leben bis man ihnen ein Quartier zuweisen konnte. Die zugewiesenen Quartiere waren dann meist umfunktionierte Keller, oder aber zwangsrequierierte Wohnräume bei denen die sich glücklich schätzen konnten noch eine intakte Wohnung oder ein Haus zu besitzen. Oft lebten die Vertriebenen in solchen Wohnungen oder Häusern dann auf zugigen Dachböden, Kornspeichern, feuchten Kellern, oder zu 5 bis 8 in einem Zimmer, mussten sich dann Bäder und WC mit den Besitzern teilen.

Weiter ging es bei der Versorgung der Menschen, meist mussten die Leute selbst zusehen wo sie was zuessen herbekommen haben, auf Zuteilung gab es oft nur minmalste Sachen, 100g Butter für 5 Personnen,  150g Brot pro Person und einen 25kg Sack Kartoffeln für 1 Monat. Das reichte selten um davon mehrere Leute 1 Monat lang zu ernähren und nicht selten wurden da sogar die Kartoffelschalen nochmal ausgekocht und gegessen damit man überhaupt was zuessen hatte.
Geld gab es für die Leute vom Staat überhaupt nicht und selbst wenn es welches gegeben hätte hätte man sich davon sogut wie nichts kaufen können, da das Geld kaum noch was Wert war.

Gegen diese Zustände geht es den Flüchtenden heute richtig gut, ja auch die müssen sich erstmal einen Schlafraum mit mehreren Personen teilen, oder als Familie in einem Raum leben, haben aber Aufentaltsräume, Küchen, Bäder, jederzeit beheizbare trockene Schlafräume, bekommen Taschengeld und nagen nicht am Hungertuch.
Auch diese Punkte unterscheiden heutige Flüchtlinge von den damals nach Kriegsende vertriebenen Menschen.

Also nein, die Flüchtlinge heute haben meist wenig mit denen Gemeinsam die damals fliehen mussten und jeder Flüchtling der sich über seine Wohnsituation beschwert, der am Essen rummäckelt das er hier bekommt dem kann es noch nicht mies genug gehen das er sich meint darüber beschweren zu können, jeder Vertriebene ab 1945 wäre wohl unglaublich glücklich darüber gewesen so versorgt zu werden wie es die Flüchtlinge die heute in Deutschland ankommen in der Regel werden!



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich will gar nicht wissen, wie viele Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge wir bis 1990 aus dem Osten aufgenommen haben.
> Dann kamen 15 Millionen Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge dazu, die heute noch Geld kosten.



Jaja, das doch echt wieder so eine extrem pauschale und falsche Aussage, blos gut das der Westen Deutschlands so garnicht von den 15 Millionen Ostdeutschen nach der Wende profitiert hat... 
Sage da mal wieder nur, Immobilien, billige sehr gut ausgebildete Arbeitskräfte, subventionierte Arbeitsplatzschaffung für westliche Unternehmen im Osten durch den Staat, Händler die den dummen Ossis schrottreife Westautos angedreht haben und billigste West-Waren zu überzogenen Preisen, West-Beamte die für ihre Arbeit auf dem Gebiet der ehemaligen DDR eine "Ostzulage" bekommen haben als müssten sie Dienst im hinterletzten afrikanischen Dschungel verrichten, usw. usf.
Aber rede dir mal weiter schön das hier die DDR der Wirtschaftsflüchtling war für den man so schrecklich im armen armen Westen lohnen musste und das ja so klaglos ertragen wurde.


----------



## Woohoo (5. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Hinzu kommt das auch die Umstände der Flüchtlinge selbst nicht mit denen  heute zu vergleichen sind. Frag mal einen der damals selbst flüchten  musste wie das war, unterwegs wurden die Flüchtlinge von Russen  ausgeraubt die noch die letzten verbliebenen Wertsachen an sich genommen  haben, in den Ruinen Deutschlands angekommen musste viele oft Wochen,  teilweise Monate in den Ruinen der Häuser leben bis man ihnen ein  Quartier zuweisen konnte. Die zugewiesenen Quartiere waren dann meist  umfunktionierte Keller, oder aber zwangsrequierierte Wohnräume bei denen  die sich glücklich schätzen konnten noch eine intakte Wohnung oder ein  Haus zu besitzen. Oft lebten die Flüchtlinge in solchen Wohnungen oder  Häusern dann auf zugigen Dachböden, Kornspeichern, feuchten Kellern,  oder zu 5 bis 8 in einem Zimmer, mussten sich dann Bäder und WC mit den  Besitzern teilen.





Also bei den Flüchtlingen die bei uns in der Turnhalle untergrbracht wurden kommen dreimal am Tag die Putzkräfte. Die selben Kräfte putzen auch in unseren Bürogebäuden und erzählen, dass Sie da keine Lust mehr drauf haben (ziemlich eklige Geschichten ). Versorgt werden die Flüchtlinge (alle vom Balkan) von einer Firmenmensa aus der unmittelbaren Nachbarschaft. Das läuft alles ganz gut.


----------



## Verminaard (5. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Duerfen Fluechtlinge nicht mal dort putzen wo sie sich aufhalten?
Muss das eine Reinigungsfirma sein?
Oder ist das menschenunwuerdig?


----------



## BlackAcetal (5. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Duerfen Fluechtlinge nicht mal dort putzen wo sie sich aufhalten?
> Muss das eine Reinigungsfirma sein?
> Oder ist das menschenunwuerdig?


Das sind arme Leute die müssen sich erholen die dürfen nicht für sich selbst sorgen ! (Ironie off)


----------



## Woohoo (5. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Duerfen Fluechtlinge nicht mal dort putzen wo sie sich aufhalten?
> Muss das eine Reinigungsfirma sein?
> Oder ist das menschenunwuerdig?



Warum das so organisiert wird entzieht sich meiner Kenntniss. Aber stellt dir mal vor da würde keiner putzen und dann macht da jemand ein Foto (Handykamera + Facebook). Dann wird es wieder heißen: "Schau dir diese Unterkünfte an! Protest Protest"


----------



## Verminaard (5. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Die wollen doch was zu tun haben.
Das waer doch das Wenigste. 
Macht mich doch bisserl fassungslos.
Oder ist es normal, dort wo ich schlafe und esse, das ich einen Muellhaufen habe?


Bei sowas bin ich auch nur noch am staunen:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7L3eSbpETf8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BlackAcetal (5. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Überspitzt kann man ja sagen wir haben ja Erfahrungen mit der Ankunft von Zügen..... :/


----------



## Adi1 (5. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wie willst du das denn machen?
> Mit taktischen Nuklearwaffen?



Nein, man könnte aber mal über Bodentruppen nachdenken 

Die Frage ist nur, wer sich daran beteiligen wird

die Kurden alleine werden es nicht packen


----------



## BlackAcetal (5. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Russland regelt das früher oder später


----------



## Adi1 (5. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Russland regelt das früher oder später



Russland regelt da gar nix, die sind eh schon am Ende


----------



## S754 (5. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Russland regelt da gar nix, die sind eh schon am Ende


Guter Witz


----------



## Woohoo (5. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Nein, man könnte aber mal über Bodentruppen nachdenken
> 
> Die Frage ist nur, wer sich daran beteiligen wird
> 
> die Kurden alleine werden es nicht packen



Und am Ende richtet sich der Unmut gegen genau diese Bodentrupppen und der Mist fängt von vorne an. Die Krise muss zum großteil von den Staaten da unten alleine gelöst werden ohne das jemand von außen den Konflikt noch verstärkt. Sonst ist der nächste Herrscher auch wieder nur ein "Vasall des Westen" o.ä.. Alles so verworren, dass eine Lösung unmöglich scheint.


----------



## Metalic (5. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Woohoo schrieb:


> Und am Ende richtet sich der Unmut gegen genau diese Bodentrupppen und der Mist fängt von vorne an. Die Krise muss zum großteil von den Staaten da unten alleine gelöst werden ohne das jemande von außen den Konflikt noch verstärkt. Sonst ist der nächste Herrscher auch wieder nur ein "Vasall des Westen" o.ä..



Und wie gut das klappt sehen wir ja z.B. an dem Irak oder Afghanistan


----------



## BlackAcetal (5. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Das wird ein Fest wenn die 10.000 Flüchtlinge ankommen


----------



## Woohoo (5. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Metalic schrieb:


> Und wie gut das klappt sehen wir ja z.B. an dem Irak oder Afghanistan



Und wie genau soll man denen jetzt helfen wieder massiv mit Bodentruppen rein?
Raushalten, wie China und handeltreiben?


----------



## Adi1 (5. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



S754 schrieb:


> Guter Witz



Wieso ist das ein guter Witz?

Die sind doch jetzt schon wirtschaftlich am Ende 

Öl- und Gaspreis sind so niedrig wie nie zuvor,
selbst Putin  geht jetzt schon die Muffe, dass er nicht einmal jetzt die grundlegenden Staatsausgaben finanzieren kann


----------



## Metalic (5. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Woohoo schrieb:


> Und wie genau soll man denen jetzt helfen wieder massiv mit Bodentruppen rein?
> Raushalten, wie China und handeltreiben?



Was die beste Lösung ist? Ich weiß es nicht, da gibt es klügere Leute. Ich persönlich glaube, man wird die zerrütteten Länder wie Syrien weder mit Bodentruppen noch mit einer anderen Regierung in den Griff bekommen. Das wird alles noch viele viele Jahre dauern.


----------



## cryon1c (5. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Hier mal was frisches:
Deutschland genehmigt Einreise: SonderzÃ¼ge bringen FlÃ¼chtlinge nach Ã–sterreich - n-tv.de

Ich freue mich drauf, endlich können die Leute in Ruhe und Frieden leben und werden nicht von Ungarn verarscht.


----------



## Woohoo (5. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Endlich sicher vor dem Krieg in Ungarn. Die Flüchtlinge werden ja bald quotenmäßig, gegen Ihren Willen, auf Europa verteilt.


----------



## BlackAcetal (5. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ich seh momentan keine Zukunft in/für Angela Merkel


----------



## cryon1c (5. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Woohoo schrieb:


> Endlich sicher vor dem Krieg in Ungarn. Die Flüchtlinge werden ja bald quotenmäßig, gegen Ihren Willen, auf auf Europa verteilt.



Ob die verteilt werden oder nicht, ist noch gar nicht sicher. Die Leute sollen selbst entscheiden in welchem Land sie Asyl beantragen, das Abkommen ist eh gescheitert, die Länder halten sich eh nicht daran (und das ist gut so, einige Länder können die Masse an Flüchtlingen nicht aufnehmen im Gegensatz zu uns hier)...


----------



## Ruptet (5. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Das ist dann kein flüchten mehr, bis man "endlich" in Sicherheit ist, sondern ein gezieltes Auswandern auf illegalen Weg !


----------



## pedi (5. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Ruptet schrieb:


> Das ist dann kein flüchten mehr, bis man "endlich" in Sicherheit ist, sondern ein gezieltes Auswandern auf illegalen Weg !


einer der wenigen, der weiß was die wirklich wollen. wurde in den letzten tagen überdeutlich!


----------



## cryon1c (5. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Ruptet schrieb:


> Das ist dann kein flüchten mehr, bis man "endlich" in Sicherheit ist, sondern ein gezieltes Auswandern auf illegalen Weg !



Nönö das ist flüchten. Man flüchtet ja nicht dahin wo man a) nicht willkommen ist und b) kein menschenwürdiges Leben möglich ist. So einfach ist das. Würden andere EU-Länder dasselbe bieten wie Schweden, Deutschland usw. würden die auch in diese Länder gehen. 
Griechenland kann es nicht bieten, sie haben kein Geld. Ungarn schon - ist ja nicht so als ob das Land jetzt Pleite wäre oder sonstige Probleme hätte...


----------



## Bester_Nick (5. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Ob die verteilt werden oder nicht, ist noch gar nicht sicher. Die Leute sollen selbst entscheiden in welchem Land sie Asyl beantragen, das Abkommen ist eh gescheitert, die Länder halten sich eh nicht daran (und das ist gut so, einige Länder können die Masse an Flüchtlingen nicht aufnehmen im Gegensatz zu uns hier)...



Die meisten Flüchtlinge wollen in Deutschland Asyl beantragen. Deutschland alleine wird die Flüchtlingskrise aber nicht bewältigen können. Das bedeutet, dass die Flüchtlinge notwendigerweise auf EU-Staaten verteilt werden müssen, idealerweise auf alle gleichmäßig. Dafür muss eine Reglementierung auf EU-Ebene geschaffen werden. Das ist die einzige Möglichkeit der Krise Herr zu werden. Eine andere Möglichkeit sehe ich nicht.

Kosten für Flüchtlinge auf zehn Milliarden Euro geschätzt - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## S754 (5. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Aktuell in diesen Moment: Tausende "Flüchtlinge" kommen zu Fuß in Österreich an, kaum Asylanträge. Die gehn wohl alle nach DE weiter 

Liveticker: LIVE: Flüchtlinge gehen zu Fuß von Ungarn nach Österreich ? 10.000 erwartet - Österreich - Vorarlberg Online


----------



## Verminaard (5. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Vor was fluechten die jetzt genau?

Vorhin Tagesschau gesehen. Lifereporterin an der Serbisch-Ungarischen Grenze. Fluechtlinge, Zelte, und ueberall lag Muell herum. Selbst neben der großen Muelltonne lag der Muell am Boden herum.
Ueber solche Kleinigkeiten kann ich mich unglaublich aufregen.
Mir wurde bisschen Ordnung und Sauberkeit beigebracht, in Oesterreich und Deutschland darf man Muell auch nicht einfach so entsorgen. Viele reden von Umweltschutz, nur bei sowas ist das alles egal.
Wieso kann man son scheiss Plastik nicht in die Muelltonne schmeissen, nein ist einfacher einfach am Boden.
Bei sowas faengt doch schon Integration an.


----------



## S754 (5. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Vor was fluechten die jetzt genau?


Vor einer schlechten Wirtschaft


----------



## cryon1c (5. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Die meisten Flüchtlinge wollen in Deutschland Asyl beantragen. Deutschland alleine wird die Flüchtlingskrise aber nicht bewältigen können. Das bedeutet, dass die Flüchtlinge notwendigerweise auf EU-Staaten verteilt werden müssen, idealerweise auf alle gleichmäßig. Dafür muss eine Reglementierung auf EU-Ebene geschaffen werden. Das ist die einzige Möglichkeit der Krise Herr zu werden. Eine andere Möglichkeit sehe ich nicht.
> 
> Kosten für Flüchtlinge auf zehn Milliarden Euro geschätzt - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Überleg mal wie lange dies dauert. Wir brauchen schon Jahre um im eigenen Land halbwegs ein Gesetz durchzuprügeln. Das ganze in der EU - bis das entsprechende Gesetz/Abkommen/wasauchimmer steht, sind alle Flüchtlinge schon längst da und könnten zurück. Oder denkt jemand ernsthaft daran, das es bis Anfang 2016 noch irgendwie klappt? Gerne eher, damit die ganze Grütze nicht im Winter stattfindet wo die uns hier noch erfrieren (ich weiß das manche nix dagegen hätten, muss trotzdem nicht sein, die haben gar keine Winterklamotten - da wo sie herkommen, schneit es nicht mal)...


----------



## Bester_Nick (5. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Es dauert sicher seine Zeit, das alles zu organisieren, aber es muss auf den Weg gebracht werden, und zwar so schnell wie möglich. 

Ein Bißchen tut sich schon was. Zumindest in den Köpfen:  Flüchtlinge in Europa: Außenminister fordern gemeinsame EU-Politik - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Verminaard (5. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Es dauert sicher seine Zeit, das alles zu organisieren, aber es muss auf den Weg gebracht werden, und zwar so schnell wie möglich.
> 
> Ein Bißchen tut sich schon was. Zumindest in den Köpfen:  Flüchtlinge in Europa: Außenminister fordern gemeinsame EU-Politik - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Eigentlich muesste die komplette EU und der EURO gruendlich ueberdacht/arbeitet werden.
Ich kann nicht eine Union haben, wo sich einige Laender nur das herausnehmen wollen, was fuer sie von Vorteil ist.
Entweder man ist ein Staatenbund mit allen Vor und Nachteilen oder man tritt diesem halt nicht bei.

Eine Waehrungsunion funktioniert genausowenig ueber lange Zeit ohne einer gemeinsamen Wirtschaftspolitik.
Sollte Europa fuer sowetas nicht bereit sein, muss man zeitnah alles wieder abschaffen.
Klar werden sich die Hauptprofiteure (Unternehmen) dagegen wehren und ich bin mir sicher hierzu auch ordentlich direkten Einfluss auf politische Entscheidungen nehmen.


Bin mal gespannt, nach dem Deutschland viele oder sehr viele Fluechtlinge aufgenommen hat, wie zeitnah die Arbeitsgesetzte geaendert werden, damit die Wirtschaft auf diese menschliche Ressource zugreifen kann.
Dann koennen wir unser Jammern ueber lange stagnierende und ruecklaeufige Loehne bleiben lassen, weil sich dann noch weniger was aendern wird.


----------



## Bester_Nick (5. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Mein Reden. Ich bin auch mal gespannt, wie das mit dem "Projekt-EU" weitergehen wird. Wenn die Oststaaten nicht einlenken, könnte der solidarische Gedanke, auf dem die EU gründet, irreparablen Schaden nehmen.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (5. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Habe gerade einen schönes Facebook-Beitrag von Rayk Anders gefunden:
https://www.facebook.com/ohraykanders/posts/852579564810530:0

Für die, die kein Facebook haben:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Willkommen in Deutschland, wo eine Elite von 1% der Deutschen ein Drittel des Vermögens auf sich vereint, aber die "Auslända uns alles wegnemen!!!11!!"

#MeinChefVerdient53MalSoVielWieIch #AberDerFlüchtlingAmMünchenerHauptbahnhofBekommtNeFlascheWasserUmsonst #VollUngerecht #NichMitMirVierVierVier

- Hintergrund: "Die Superreichen vereinen einen immer größeren Teil des gesamten Vermögens in Deutschland auf sich. [...] bisherige Untersuchungen [haben] die Reichtümer der Oberschicht offenbar viel zu gering beziffert" (SPIEGEL Online) 
Vermögen sind in Deutschland sehr ungleich verteilt - SPIEGEL ONLINE

- Bonus-Info: Durch Steuervermeidung von Konzernen und Superreichen entgeht den EU-Staaten jährlich Einnahmen von über 1 Billion (nein, das ist kein Tippfehler) Euro.



Mit dem Geld könnte man viel für Flüchtlinge tun.
So wie ein Brasilianer, der eine Insel kaufen will, um einen Flüchtlingsstaat darauf zu gründen oder der FCB, der Flüchtlingen Deutschkurse und anderes ermöglichen will.

Er macht unter anderem solche Videos:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F5ilaF2pO_g
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MWGEnm9gJIk


----------



## Verminaard (5. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Mit dem Geld könnte man viel für Flüchtlinge tun.
> So wie ein Brasilianer, der eine Insel kaufen will, um einen Flüchtlingsstaat darauf zu gründen oder der FCB, der Flüchtlingen Deutschkurse und anderes ermöglichen will.



Wieso nicht mit 1 Billion Euro die Staaten, wo Fluechtlinge herkommen massiv aufbauen und schauen das sie sich selbst helfen koennen?
Waer imho der richtige Weg.

Fiktives Szenario: sollte das wirklich mal passieren, und der Fluechtlingsstrom aendert sich nicht drastisch, braucht mir keiner erzaehlen das diese armen Leute nur in Europa ein besseres Leben bekommen koennen.
Das waer dann nur offensichtlich der einfache Weg gewaehlt.


----------



## Nightslaver (5. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Wieso nicht mit 1 Billion Euro die Staaten, wo Fluechtlinge herkommen massiv aufbauen und schauen das sie sich selbst helfen koennen?
> Waer imho der richtige Weg.
> 
> Fiktives Szenario: sollte das wirklich mal passieren, und der Fluechtlingsstrom aendert sich nicht drastisch, braucht mir keiner erzaehlen das diese armen Leute nur in Europa ein besseres Leben bekommen koennen.
> Das waer dann nur offensichtlich der einfache Weg gewaehlt.



Solange die reichsten 10% ein besseres Leben führen können ist die Welt in Ordnung, der Rest ist wayne...


----------



## Z28LET (5. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Die 1 Billion würde in diesen dritte Welt Ländern höchstwahrscheinlich zum größten Teil "versickern" wie Wasser im Wüstensand.


----------



## pedi (5. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AiiNaM1etUM

kein kommentar.


----------



## Leob12 (5. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Vor was fluechten die jetzt genau?
> 
> Vorhin Tagesschau gesehen. Lifereporterin an der Serbisch-Ungarischen Grenze. Fluechtlinge, Zelte, und ueberall lag Muell herum. Selbst neben der großen Muelltonne lag der Muell am Boden herum.
> Ueber solche Kleinigkeiten kann ich mich unglaublich aufregen.
> ...



Ach ja, so wie in Traiskirchen wo man sich auch über Müll, beschwert aber nicht erwähnt das das Lager einfach überbelegt ist? Stimmungsmache gegen die unsauberen Flüchtlinge, mehr nicht. Gibt genug Beispiele von "Inländern" die keine Mistkübel benutzen.


----------



## Captn (5. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Nönö das ist flüchten. Man flüchtet ja nicht dahin wo man a) nicht willkommen ist und b) kein menschenwürdiges Leben möglich ist. So einfach ist das. Würden andere EU-Länder dasselbe bieten wie Schweden, Deutschland usw. würden die auch in diese Länder gehen.
> Griechenland kann es nicht bieten, sie haben kein Geld. Ungarn schon - ist ja nicht so als ob das Land jetzt Pleite wäre oder sonstige Probleme hätte...


Nein, das ist das ab dem Punkt, an dem man die Versorgung mit Lebensmitteln und anderen Gütern verweigert, weil das erste sichere Land innerhalb der EU nicht ganz den eigenen Vorstellungen entspricht, keine Flucht mehr.

Das ist lediglich gezielte Einwanderung unter dem Vorwand Asyl zu gesuchen.

Und erzähle mir jetzt nicht, dass die Lebensbedingungen in Ungarn viel schlechter sind als in Syrien. Selbst wenn die Zustände ähnlich sein sollten, ist Ungarn immer noch ein sicheres Land .


----------



## Verminaard (5. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Ach ja, so wie in Traiskirchen wo man sich auch über Müll, beschwert aber nicht erwähnt das das Lager einfach überbelegt ist? Stimmungsmache gegen die unsauberen Flüchtlinge, mehr nicht. Gibt genug Beispiele von "Inländern" die keine Mistkübel benutzen.



Sag mal geht snoch?
Wieso zum Henker unterstellst du mir pausenlos irgendwelche Sachen?
Ich habe hier nur niedergeschrieben was ich in einem Nachrichtenbericht gesehen habe (Tagesschau, wahrscheinlich auch so ein Nazimedium?!) und dazu meine Meinung niedergeschrieben.
Was hat eine Ueberbelegung mit einer großen Muelltonne, die offensichtlich nicht voll war, wo rundherum Muell liegt, zu tun? Das gleiche mit einem Bahnsteg total zugemuellt.


----------



## Two-Face (5. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Das Problem an Ungarn ist, dass dort seit 5 Jahren ein Regierungschef an der Macht sitzt, welcher Einwanderungsgegner ist und seither systematisch Menschenrechte beschneidet sowie die Demokratie einschränkt.

Und das obwohl er mittlerweile auch schon über 10 Jahre Vizepräsident der EVP ist, die immerhin was Zuwanderung angeht, ganz andere Ansichten hat.
Keine Ahnung, warum so einer Einfluss auf Europa nehmen kann/darf.


----------



## cryon1c (5. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Nein, das ist das ab dem Punkt, an dem man die Versorgung mit Lebensmitteln und anderen Gütern verweigert, weil das erste sichere Land innerhalb der EU nicht ganz den eigenen Vorstellungen entspricht, keine Flucht mehr.
> 
> Das ist lediglich gezielte Einwanderung unter dem Vorwand Asyl zu gesuchen.
> 
> Und erzähle mir jetzt nicht, dass die Lebensbedingungen in Ungarn viel schlechter sind als in Syrien. Selbst wenn die Zustände ähnlich sein sollten, ist Ungarn immer noch ein sicheres Land .



Fahr mal nach Ungarn, lass dich dunkelhäutig schminken (gab einige solche Experimente, auch auf youtube zu sehen) und lauf mal rum. Dann siehste warum da keiner bleiben will, der nicht wie Einhemische aussieht.
Ich würde z.B. auch nicht in die USA auswandern, selbst wenn ich sofort alles dort hätte. Beschissene Politik und Leute die einem das schlimmste wünschen - ist klar das da keiner bleiben will.


----------



## DarkScorpion (5. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Aber in Ungarn herrscht kein Krieg! Und vor Krieg sind sie geflüchtet.


----------



## pedi (5. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

die wollen weder ungarisches asyl noch ungarisches essen-die wollen deutsches geld.


----------



## Leob12 (5. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Sag mal geht snoch?
> Wieso zum Henker unterstellst du mir pausenlos irgendwelche Sachen?
> Ich habe hier nur niedergeschrieben was ich in einem Nachrichtenbericht gesehen habe (Tagesschau, wahrscheinlich auch so ein Nazimedium?!) und dazu meine Meinung niedergeschrieben.
> Was hat eine Ueberbelegung mit einer großen Muelltonne, die offensichtlich nicht voll war, wo rundherum Muell liegt, zu tun? Das gleiche mit einem Bahnsteg total zugemuellt.



Deine Meinung in der du den Flüchtlingen unterstellst keine Sauberkeit oder Ordnung zu kennen. 

Erinnert mich an deine 2 Posts über die bösen, unzufriedenen Asylanten, die ich beide Male zerpflückt habe.


----------



## cryon1c (5. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



pedi schrieb:


> die wollen weder ungarisches asyl noch ungarisches essen-die wollen deutsches geld.



Welches Geld? Das war wir den Flüchtlingen hier zahlen, reicht gerade so um hier nicht zu verhungern und sich ein Smartphone mit Auslandstarif und Internet-flat zu leisten. 
Hier sind die Bedingungen einfach besser, aber reich ist hier kein Flüchtling einfach so geworden, für gutes Geld muss man hier immer noch hart arbeiten - und sie werden weder bevorzugt noch irgendwie durchgezogen.


----------



## Leob12 (5. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Welches Geld? Das war wir den Flüchtlingen hier zahlen, reicht gerade so um hier nicht zu verhungern und sich ein Smartphone mit Auslandstarif und Internet-flat zu leisten.
> Hier sind die Bedingungen einfach besser, aber reich ist hier kein Flüchtling einfach so geworden, für gutes Geld muss man hier immer noch hart arbeiten - und sie werden weder bevorzugt noch irgendwie durchgezogen.



Wenn in Ungarn nur 10% der Asylanträge zugestimmt wird, und in anderen Ländern die Quote höher ist, ist es doch verständlich das man es dort probiert. Verstehen diverse Personen aber anscheinend nicht...


----------



## pedi (5. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

nicht zu verhungern und ein smartphon-aha,toll.kosten ja nur minimal 500,-.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



pedi schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AiiNaM1etUM
> 
> kein kommentar.


Ich bin ja ein netter Mensch aber bei solchen Bildern könnt ich kotzen und die sofort in die schlimmste Ecke des Krisenherdes schicken. Da ist man wirklich geneigt zu sagen das es Wohlfahrtsflüchtlinge sind.


----------



## pedi (5. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich bin ja ein netter Mensch aber bei solchen Bildern könnt ich kotzen und die sofort in die schlimmste Ecke des Krisenherdes schicken. Da ist man wirklich geneigt zu sagen das es Wohlfahrtsflüchtlinge sind.


warts ab, wenn das mit diesen flüchtlingen so weiter geht, kommt auch guteste gutmensch auf den gedanken, dass da etwas ganz gewaltig schiefläuft.


----------



## cryon1c (5. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



pedi schrieb:


> nicht zu verhungern und ein smartphon-aha,toll.kosten ja nur minimal 500,-.



500? Die rennen nicht mit dem EiPhone durch die Gegend. Du bist auf einem Hardware-Portal, da solltest du auch wissen das es gute, sehr günstige Modelle gibt die alles können. Und vergiss nicht, die meisten Flüchtlinge hier sind gut ausgebildete Leute, die drüben gute Jobs hatten. Das sind keine Dorfdeppen die herkommen... Natürlich bringen die Smartphones mit.


----------



## pedi (5. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

ne, die dorfdeppen haben keine kohle um zu flüchten.
wie auf youtube sehen kannst, benehmen die noch schlimmer als dorfdeppen.


----------



## Cleriker (5. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Das mit dem Geld für einen Handyvertrag stimmt zwar, aber da werden auch kostenlose W-LAN hotspots eingerichtet, damit sie Kontakt mit zuhause halten können.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



pedi schrieb:


> warts ab, wenn das mit diesen flüchtlingen so weiter geht, kommt auch guteste gutmensch auf den gedanken, dass da etwas ganz gewaltig schiefläuft.


Wenn die etwas nicht wollen hätte man es einfach stehen lassen können und nicht damit rumwerfen. Das hat alles Geld gekostet und manch einer hat dafür gespendet. Undank ist der Weltenlohn und da soll man lt. Merkel die Leute wohlwollend begrüßen . Man kann wirklich nur hoffen das es wirklich nur die Minderheit so macht


----------



## BlackAcetal (5. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Es ist ja auch total seltsam in meinen Augen, denn wenn es dort wo ich herkomme so ******* ist dass ich flüchten muss dann bin ich doch froh wenn ich woanders unterkommen kann. Dann stellt man doch keine Forderungen wenn man zuhause tot sein könnte!?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Das Leben ist leider kein Ponyhof und Wünsch dir was gibt es nur im TV. In einem fremden Land bin ich Gast und sollte die Gastfreundschaft nicht aufs Spiel setzen. Da wundern sich die Regierungen das Fremdenhass aufkommt und niemand die wirklich haben will ( schon gar nicht in Sichtweite ).


----------



## pedi (5. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

da hab ich die aber leider.


----------



## Ruptet (6. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Das Leben ist leider kein Ponyhof und Wünsch dir was gibt es nur im TV. In einem fremden Land bin ich Gast und sollte die Gastfreundschaft nicht aufs Spiel setzen. Da wundern sich die Regierungen das Fremdenhass aufkommt und niemand die wirklich haben will ( schon gar nicht in Sichtweite ).



Es ist wie mit den Kindern, trägt die Trotznummer Früchte, macht man so weiter. Also ob die Forderungen aufhören, wenn sie es in ihr Zielland geschafft haben.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

So etwas könnte dann natürlich auch passieren, da es ja Usus ist den Willen zu diktieren


----------



## Ruptet (6. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Na wer weiß 

Aber das finde ich ne riesen Unverschämtheit, Nahrungsmittel nicht nur abzulehnen, sondern teilweise zurück zu WERFEN...ist ja nur Essen  
Haben sie ja schon in Mazedonien gemacht und es hat geklappt, also gehts so weiter.

Ich frag mich ehrlich, wie die ganze Geschichte enden wird.


----------



## Skurax (6. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Ruptet schrieb:


> Na wer weiß
> 
> Aber das finde ich ne riesen Unverschämtheit, Nahrungsmittel nicht nur abzulehnen, sondern teilweise zurück zu WERFEN...ist ja nur Essen
> Haben sie ja schon in Mazedonien gemacht und es hat geklappt, also gehts so weiter.
> ...



Früher oder später wird das wohl in Krieg enden.


----------



## Nightslaver (6. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> 500? Die rennen nicht mit dem EiPhone durch die Gegend. Du bist auf einem Hardware-Portal, da solltest du auch wissen das es gute, sehr günstige Modelle gibt die alles können. Und vergiss nicht, die meisten Flüchtlinge hier sind gut ausgebildete Leute, die drüben gute Jobs hatten. Das sind keine Dorfdeppen die herkommen... Natürlich bringen die Smartphones mit.



Hahaha, du solltest dir echt weniger solch dümmliche Märchen von deutschen Politikern anhören. Nur ein naiver Mensch glaubt das dass "natürlich" 800.000 Spitzenkräfte sind die hier nach Deutschland kommen, alles Professoren in mindestens 3 Fachbereichen, die vor der Flucht Jobs mit einem Jahresgehalt von mindestens 500.000 Dollar hatten. 
Natürlich befinden sich unter den Flüchtlingen auch durchaus einige gut ausgebildete Menschen, aber wie das nunmal so ist trifft das mit 110%iger Sicherheit nicht auf die Mehrheit (ca. 60%) der Flüchtlinge zu, die Mehrheit die hier ankommen dürfte ohne eine Weiterbildung, Schulung, Lehre wohl kaum in der Lage sein einer höher qualifizierte Arbeit in Europa nach zu gehen, einfach auf Grund von Defiziten beim Wissen, Gesetzen, nicht vergleichbarer Lehre, ect.

Und was die Smartphones angeht, ob man es glaubt oder nicht, auch in Syrien und dem Iraq gibt es sowas wie Telefonverträge wo man ein Smartphone mit zum Vertrag dazu bekommt, das nichts was es im nahen Osten nicht geben würde und wen sich selbst hier ein ALG2-Empfänger einen 45 Euro-Vertrag mit aktuellen iPhone, oder Samsung Galaxy XYZ leisten kann warum sollte das ein Syrer, der arbeitet, bei sich nicht können? Den wie vieleicht schon mal der eine oder andere Mensch, der über Telleränder schaut, mitbekommen hat sind die Preise überall auf der Welt nicht gleich, wo man hier 700 Euro für sein iPhone, ohne Vertrag, hinblättert bekommst es woanders schon für 500 Dollar, genauso kostet so ein Vertrag mit Telefon hier halt 45-50 Euro, woanders auf der Welt gibts das schon für 35 Dollar mit Telefon. 
Das kann sich dann auch ein Syrer leisten, die vor dem Bürgerkrieg gegen Assad ja in keinem Armenhaus lebten und durchaus halbwegs von ihrem verdienten Geld leben konnten.


----------



## Research (6. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

So, jetzt kommt mein Senf.
Achtung, Hart wie Zement.

Wir ignorieren mal alle Fluchtgründe.

Schauen wir uns kurz die Geschichte an.

Gastarbeiter.
Kamen. Sollten arbeite. Verschwinden.

Passiert ist das anfangs hochqualifizierte für Drecksjobs verbrannt wurden. Viel Potential für die Hunde.
Das waren aber die angebotenen Jobs. Keiner hat gefragt, keiner hat was gesagt.

Vorbereitung?
Sprachtests, Schnellkurse Recht und Kultur?
Fehlanzeige. Die bleiben ja nur kurz.

Dann kamen die die in der Türkei den Säkularen Druck entpfohlen sind. Diese wollen die Türken auch nicht zurück.

Und dann sind die auch noch geblieben!

Gründe waren Geldmangel, Unlust wegzuziehen und Unglück.
Einige hatten bereits Häuser gebaut, zu Hause. Erdbeben habe einen Gutteil dieser Häuser vernichtet. Wieder Geldmangel.

Die Integration scheitert bis heute. Einerseits weil die Behörden nicht wollen, andererseits weil der Staat zu weich reagierte und die Realitäten leugnete. Und es weiter tut.

Ergebnis sind Stadtteile in denen kein Deutsch gesprochen wird und "Clans". Organisierte Kriminalität. Arbeitslosigkeit. Anfeindungen.


Heute:
Wieder keinerlei Vorbereitung der Flüchtlinge.
"Keine klare Kante."
Sie werden erneut nicht auf die Lebenswirklichkeit in DE vorbereitet.
Keine Sprachkurse. Keine Belehrungen zur Gesellschaft, Kultur, Regeln und Verhalten.
Auch das man die Kriegsflüchtlinge für einen Zeitraum in Ruhe lässt um sich an den Frieden zu akklimatisieren.

Auch kommt keiner auf die Idee:
Mensch. Die sollen/müssen irgendwann zurück. Legal Asyl ist in DE ist ziemlich unmöglich.
Also, machen wir die startklar das die zu Hause alles selber wieder in Ordnung bringen.

Wie renovieren ich Häuser? Es gibt genug Leerstand der saniert werden müsste, wo aber Geld fehlt.
Später dann mehr Konzentration auf mehr "Ruinen" die man wieder flott macht. Neubau. Mit Materialien vor Ort. (Ursprungsland)
So sind die Flüchtlinge beschäftigt. Sinnvoll beschäftigt und keiner kann sagen: "Die klaun unsere Jobs!!"

Später dann Hausbau, Straßenbau, Wasserversorgung, Kanalisation, Elektrik etc.
Pionierarbeit.

Dann Selbstversorgung. Survival Guides.

Das würde sogar Jobs schaffen.
Alles was die Flüchtlinge dabei erschaffen, wie bewohnbaren Raum, Nahrung, Tische etc, wäre deren "Besitz" bis Rückkehr.

"Ihr wollt raus aus dem Zelt/Container?"
"Hier sind Häuser die entkernt und gestrichen werden müssen. Wir zeigen euch wie."
"Und so deckt man ein Dach."

"Ihr braucht Tische, Stühle? Hier ein pensionierter Schreiner der seine Rente aufbessern will/muss. Lasst euch zeigen wie man das macht."

"Ihr wollt mehr Gemüse/Obst/Eier? Hier ist ungenutztes Land. Macht was draus."

Grundlagen für den Landesaufbau.
Die Leute sind beschäftigt. Abgelenkt. Haben keine Zeit "Mist" zu machen. Können vergessen. Planen.
Sehen ein Ziel. Sinn. Eine Chance wenn es zurück geht, mehr als nur gerade so zu überleben, wenn sie denn die ersten Tage überstehen.
Dafür ist ein Hilfst-Starter-Pack nicht unangebracht. Nenne wir es Care-Paket.

Stattdessen steckt man Flüchtlinge an die ungeeignetsten Orte.

Ich hatte mal ein solches Heim, mit Schwarzafrikanern, in der Nähe. Gleich neben Polizei und Feuerwehr in einem Gewerbegebiet.
Funktioniert. Egal wer Stress macht, Rechts, Links oder Flüchtlinge, die Problemlöser waren gleich um die Ecke.

In der Realität der neuen Flüchtlinge werden die etwa 3 Monate verwaltet, haben den lieben langen Tag nichts zu tun.
Trauma von Krieg und Flucht. Einen Kulturschock. Zerstörte Hoffnungen. Hier gibt es weder Arbeit noch Geld.

Danach Abschiebung.

Was wird da wohl passieren?


Und warum ruft die IHK: Wunderbar unser Fachkräftemangel ist gelöst?


----------



## cryon1c (6. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Das mit dem Geld für einen Handyvertrag stimmt zwar, aber da werden auch kostenlose W-LAN hotspots eingerichtet, damit sie Kontakt mit zuhause halten können.



Die können sie aber nicht mitnehmen. WLAN-Abdeckung ist in diesem Land weit davon entfernt, auch nur erträglich zu sein, viele Hotspots lassen sich selbst mit guten Deutschkentnissen und dem Willen zu bezahlen kaum einrichten (ja, KD, ich zeige auf dich!). 
Die meisten haben ihre Smartphones aber mitgebracht,


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

An Handys würde ich garnix festmachen und es können ja auch leicht Plagiate sein. Hier bekommt auch jeder Dorfdepp der seinen Namen schreiben kann und ein paar Zechinen zusammenkratzt so einen Ohrwärmer.
 Fachkräfte? Darüber will ich mir kein Urteil bilden aber darunter sind sicherlich sehr begabte Handwerker die auch etwas ohne überteuertes Werkzeug was leisten.


----------



## cryon1c (6. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Hahaha, du solltest dir echt weniger solch dümmliche Märchen von deutschen Politikern anhören. Nur ein naiver Mensch glaubt das dass "natürlich" 800.000 Spitzenkräfte sind die hier nach Deutschland kommen, alles Professoren in mindestens 3 Fachbereichen, die vor der Flucht Jobs mit einem Jahresgehalt von mindestens 500.000 Dollar hatten.
> Natürlich befinden sich unter den Flüchtlingen auch durchaus einige gut ausgebildete Menschen, aber wie das nunmal so ist trifft das mit 110%iger Sicherheit nicht auf die Mehrheit (ca. 60%) der Flüchtlinge zu, die Mehrheit die hier ankommen dürfte ohne eine Weiterbildung, Schulung, Lehre wohl kaum in der Lage sein einer höher qualifizierte Arbeit in Europa nach zu gehen, einfach auf Grund von Defiziten beim Wissen, Gesetzen, nicht vergleichbarer Lehre, ect.




Natürlich müssen die mindestens einen Sprachkurs von 1 Jahr und dazu eine Weiterbildung/Umschulung von bis zu 3 Jahren durchziehen, um hier arbeiten zu können. Gerade in kritischen Berufen: Ärzte, Anwälte und so weiter.
Generell kommt aber die obere Mittelschicht hierher. Nicht die ganz armen Leute die da drüben schon nix hatten.  Die sind nicht mit unserer Mittelschicht zu vergleichen, aber arme ungebildete Schmarotzer, wie sie hier bezeichnet werden, sind sie nicht.
Und glaub mir, es ist wesentlich günstiger einen Sprachkurs und eine Weiterbildung anzubieten als ein deutsches Kind auf denselben Wissensstand zu bringen. Es geht auch schneller. 
Es ist kein Märchen, sondern Wahrheit. Es sind Fachkräfte die hierherkommen - aber sie waren Fachkräfte in ihrem Land. Um sie hier auf unseren Stand zu bringen, braucht es ein paar Jahre und etwas Geld. 
Vom rumliegen (wozu sie aktuell praktisch gezwungen werden) haben weder die Flüchtlinge noch wir etwas...


----------



## pedi (6. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

fachkräfte-durch was belegt?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Generell kommt aber die obere Mittelschicht hierher. Nicht die ganz armen Leute die da drüben schon nix hatten.  Die sind nicht mit unserer Mittelschicht zu vergleichen, aber arme ungebildete Schmarotzer, wie sie hier bezeichnet werden, sind sie nicht.


Wer etwas möchte wird sich auch entsprechend eingliedern. Pisa Könige haben wir selbst auch mehr als genug, aber da würde ich eher auf ein Generationsproblem tippen


----------



## Sparanus (6. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Die Welt guckt nach Deutschland, man sieht zu uns auf, nur wenige sind skeptisch ob das alles richtig ist.


----------



## cryon1c (6. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wer etwas möchte wird sich auch entsprechend eingliedern. Pisa Könige haben wir selbst auch mehr als genug, aber da würde ich eher auf ein Generationsproblem tippen



Dann glieder dich mal ein wenn du lange Zeit nichts kriegst. Keine Kurse, keinen Zugang zu Universitäten, keine Ausbildung. 
Natürlich kommen einige schneller durch, anderen muss man helfen. Und durch die Regelung, wo Einheimische und EU-Bürger zuerst den Job kriegen, und erst dann wenn sich keiner findet, die Flüchtlinge ran dürfen - das ist ein Problem. 
Das freut natürlich den stolzen "Deutschen" der bei ähnlicher Qualifikation bevorzugt wird, ist für die Wirtschaft aber nicht so hilfreich und stellt die Flüchtlinge aufs Abstellgleis...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

So war das mit dem eingliedern ja nicht gemeint. Wenn der Deutsche vom Alter nicht passt hockt der doch am ehesten auf dem Schleudersitz. Auch könnte er zu viele  Dinare für seine Anwesenheit verlangen


----------



## Ruptet (6. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Na geht schon, Flüchtlingsquote für Unternehmen


----------



## Nightslaver (6. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Dann glieder dich mal ein wenn du lange Zeit nichts kriegst. Keine Kurse, keinen Zugang zu Universitäten, keine Ausbildung.
> Natürlich kommen einige schneller durch, anderen muss man helfen. Und durch die Regelung, wo Einheimische und EU-Bürger zuerst den Job kriegen, und erst dann wenn sich keiner findet, die Flüchtlinge ran dürfen - das ist ein Problem. Das freut natürlich den stolzen "Deutschen" der bei ähnlicher  Qualifikation bevorzugt wird, ist für die Wirtschaft aber nicht so  hilfreich und stellt die Flüchtlinge aufs Abstellgleis...



Nein das ist kein Problem, das ist richtig so. Würde man es so regeln das bei vergleichbarer Qualifikation ein Flüchtling vom Arbeitgeber bevorzugt werden könnte, dürfte, darfst du mal raten was von Seiten der Wirtschaft passieren würde. Die Wirtschaft würde verstärkt Flüchtlinge statt einheimische Arbeitskräfte einstellen, die die gleiche Arbeit mit zimlicher Sicherheit günstiger verrichten würden und bei schlechteren Arbeitsbedingungen aus Unkentniss der hiesigen Bedingungen weniger "aufmüpfig" wären. Einheimische Arbeitskräfte würden plötzlich von der Wirtschaft auf dem Arbeitsmarkt deutlich beanchteiligt werden.
Vor allem dann wen wie momentan große Flüchtlingsströme nach Deutschland fluten stellt das eine reale Gefahr da wen man die einheimischen Arbeitskräfte nicht versucht davor zu "schützen".

Oder was denkst du warum der Lobbyverband der Wirtschaft seit ca. 2 Jahren wehement fordert das man Flüchtlingen unkomplizierter un deutlich schneller eine Arbeitserlaubnis geben soll und möglichst auf eine Nachrangigkeitsprüfung verzichtet, sicher nicht weil die Wirtschaft da, wie man als Begründung vorschiebt, die Integration der Flüchtlinge im Sinn hat!
Eine kapitalistische Wirtschaft hat bei so etwas selten soziale Interessen im Sinn, als viel mehr einen Vorteil in Form von Kostensenkung, ect. 

Von daher kann man garnicht anders handeln als europäische / deutsche Arbeitskräfte bei der Arbeitssuche zu bevorzugen, das hat nichts mit Stolz zu tun, sondern einfach damit nicht den Arbeitsmarkt mit billigen Arbeitskräften in Form von Zuwanderern zu unterminieren und so Lohnniveau und Arbeitsbedingungen zu zerstören.


----------



## Leob12 (6. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nein das ist kein Problem, das ist richtig so. Würde man es so regeln das bei vergleichbarer Qualifikation ein Flüchtling vom Arbeitgeber bevorzugt werden könnte, dürfte, darfst du mal raten was von Seiten der Wirtschaft passieren würde. Die Wirtschaft würde verstärkt Flüchtlinge statt einheimische Arbeitskräfte einstellen, die die gleiche Arbeit mit zimlicher Sicherheit günstiger verrichten würden und bei schlechteren Arbeitsbedingungen aus Unkentniss der hiesigen Bedingungen weniger "aufmüpfig" wären. Einheimische Arbeitskräfte würden plötzlich von der Wirtschaft auf dem Arbeitsmarkt deutlich beanchteiligt werden.
> Vor allem dann wen wie momentan große Flüchtlingsströme nach Deutschland fluten stellt das eine reale Gefahr da wen man die einheimischen Arbeitskräfte nicht versucht davor zu "schützen".


Hast du dafür irgendwelche Belege für diese "ziemliche Sicherheit"? Ich habe immer gedacht dass sich die Inländer zu viel gefallen lassen und die Ausländer aber sofort wissen wohin sie sich wenden müssen um sich zu beschweren? 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Von daher kann man garnicht anders handeln als europäische / deutsche Arbeitskräfte bei der Arbeitssuche zu bevorzugen, das hat nichts mit Stolz zu tun, sondern einfach damit nicht den Arbeitsmarkt mit billigen Arbeitskräften in Form von Zuwanderern zu unterminieren und so Lohnniveau und Arbeitsbedingungen zu zerstören.


Also Arbeitnehmer bevorzugen weil sie einen deutschen Pass haben? Wenn du mit der Begründung abgelehnt wirst, ein Deutscher hat die Stelle bekommen weil er Deutscher ist wirst du da sicher Erfolg vor Gericht haben. Denn letztendlich ist eine Bevorzugung von Deutschen nichts anderes als eine Benachteiligung von Nichtdeutschen, und das ist nicht erlaubt. Man sollte sie ganz einfach gleich behandeln. Ich weiß, spielt sich in der Wirtschaft nicht so oft, aber jemanden zu nehmen mit der Begründung weil er Deutscher oder Immigrant ist, ist genauso falsch.

Ach, die billigen Arbeitskräfte die schon mit der EU-Osterweiterung den Markt überschwemmen hätten sollen? Die Löhne sind ja deswegen wirklich in den Keller gerasselt...


----------



## Cleriker (6. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Und durch die Regelung, wo Einheimische und EU-Bürger zuerst den Job kriegen, und erst dann wenn sich keiner findet, die Flüchtlinge ran dürfen - das ist ein Problem.
> Das freut natürlich den stolzen "Deutschen" der bei ähnlicher Qualifikation bevorzugt wird, ist für die Wirtschaft aber nicht so hilfreich und stellt die Flüchtlinge aufs Abstellgleis...



Diese Regelung möchte ich von dir gerne mal belegt bekommen. Genau wie die Anzahl der hoch qualifizierten Flüchtlinge.

Ich Bon nämlich nicht dazu in der Lage, solche Zahlen ausfindig zu machen.


----------



## cryon1c (6. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Die Löhne sinken schon von allein. Daran ändern die Arbeiter aus den fernen Ländern nix, weil es genug EU-Bürger gibt die für weniger arbeiten.  Aktuell ist es sehr schwer, Flüchtlinge zu beschäftigen. Vor allem wenn sie gedulded sind, somit keine Aufenthaltserlaubniss haben.  Auf der einen Seite wird gemeckert "die machen nix, faules Pack", auf der anderen Seite wird alles gemacht damit die Leute flachgelegt sind und nix machen können. Deutsche Bürokratie ist so schon eine der schlimmsten die man sich ausdenken kann, man muss es nicht noch schlimmer machen.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Diese Regelung möchte ich von dir gerne mal belegt bekommen. Genau wie die Anzahl der hoch qualifizierten Flüchtlinge.
> 
> Ich Bon nämlich nicht dazu in der Lage, solche Zahlen ausfindig zu machen.



Bitte sehr:
Erleichterungen bei der Arbeitsaufnahme
Als weitere Maßnahme entfällt in bestimmten Fällen die "Vorrangprüfung" für den Arbeitsmarktzugang. Die Bundesanstalt für Arbeit durfte bisher einer Beschäftigung von Asylbewerbern und Geduldeten nur unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen zustimmen: Für das konkrete Stellenangebot durften keine deutschen Arbeitnehmer, EU-Bürger oder entsprechend rechtlich gleichgestellte Ausländer zur Verfügung stehen. Durch die Beschäftigung durften sich außerdem keine nachteiligen Auswirkungen auf den Arbeitsmarkt ergeben.
Diese Vorrangprüfung entfällt nun:
für Hochschulabsolventinnen und -absolventen in Engpassberufen, die die Voraussetzungen für eine Blaue Karte EU erfüllen oder
für Fachkräfte, die eine anerkannte Ausbildung für einen Engpassberuf nach der Positivliste der Bundesagentur für Arbeit haben beziehungsweise an einer Maßnahme für die Berufsanerkennung teilnehmen oder
wenn die Menschen seit 15 Monaten ununterbrochen erlaubt, geduldet oder mit einer Aufenthaltsgestattung in Deutschland sind.

Quelle: Bundesregierung | Artikel | Erleichterungen für Asylbewerber

Es wird besser, aber sie haben immer noch keinen freien Zugang zu dem Arbeitsmarkt.  

Zahlen gibts von mir keine, da sie niemand zählt. Es fällt den Leuten schon schwer zu zählen wieviele überhaupt kommen und da sind. Ändert sich ja täglich. Wenn ich eine Studie dazu finde, reiche ich sie nach. Aber wenige sind es nicht, da wie gesagt sich keine armen, ungebildeten Leute die Fluch bis nach Europa leisten können. Auch Englisch können die meisten recht gut, selbst wenn ihre Länder keine ehemaligen Kolonien sind.


----------



## Nightslaver (6. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Hast du dafür irgendwelche Belege für diese "ziemliche Sicherheit"? Ich habe immer gedacht dass sich die Inländer zu viel gefallen lassen und die Ausländer aber sofort wissen wohin sie sich wenden müssen um sich zu beschweren?



Das mag bei Europäern wohl so sein, aber jemand der aus seiner Heimat vermutlich schlechtere Arbeitsbedingungen gewöhnt ist wird hier sicher nicht darüber meckern wen die schlechter als vom Gesetzgeber gewöhnlich vorgeschrieben sind, darum geht es doch. 
Ein Arbeitgeber kann sich gegenüber einer Person die die üblichen Regelungen nicht kennt viel mehr rausnehmen als gegenüber einer Person die diese in aller Regel kennt und sie wird vermutlich auch einen schlechteren Lohn akzeptieren als es vermutlich bei einer einheimischen Arbeitskraft der Fall wäre.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Man sollte sie ganz einfach gleich behandeln. Ich weiß, spielt sich in der Wirtschaft nicht so oft, aber jemanden zu nehmen mit der Begründung weil er Deutscher oder Immigrant ist, ist genauso falsch.



So? Sollte man? Sollte man dann nicht auch die deutlich billigeren chinesischen Waren gleich behandeln zu denen die hier produziert werden? Immerhin diskreminiert man da ja dann auch chinesische Produzenten nur weil sie um ein vielfaches günstiger produzieren als einheimische Produkte...
Nichts anderes ist das bei Flüchtlingen, sie werden künstlich benachteiligt ja, aber sie werden nicht diskreminiert. Ein Flüchtling kann ja Arbeit bekommen, sofern die Stelle nicht mit einer deutschen oder europäischen Arbeitskraft besetzt wird.
Warum wird der Gesetzgeber so eine Reglung wohl mal eingeführt haben? Weil er im Falle des deutschen Staates rassistisch ist und Migranten schickanieren wollte? Oder weil er den einheimischen Arbeitnehmer vor Arbeitskräften schützen wollte die den heimischen Arbeitsmarkt und seine Arbeitsbedingungen nicht kennen und aus ihrer Heimt deutlich deutlich schlechtere Löhne und Arbeitsbedingungen gewohnt sind?



Leob12 schrieb:


> Ach, die billigen Arbeitskräfte die schon mit der EU-Osterweiterung den Markt überschwemmen hätten sollen? Die Löhne sind ja deswegen wirklich in den Keller gerasselt...



In bestimmten Bereichen natürlich, schau dir doch an was die Osterweiterung im Bereich bei den Baufirmen und Erntehelfern verursacht hat. Schau dir mal die gängigen etwas größeren Bauunternehmen an und wen du da so als Arbeitskräfte findest und das oft nicht mal fest eingestellt sondern als "selbständige" Subunternehmer.
Also ja, die Osterweiterung hatte durchaus negative Auswirkungen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> So? Sollte man? Sollte man dann nicht auch die deutlich billigeren chinesischen Waren gleich behandeln zu denen die hier produziert werden? Immerhin diskreminiert man da ja dann auch chinesische Produzenten nur weil sie um ein vielfaches günstiger produzieren als einheimische Produkte...


Und warum sind die so billig? Bestimmt nicht nur wegen der geringeren Lohnkosten, es sind eher die Schadstoffe und die Sicherheit die zur Ablehnung führen ( die Klon Kunst lasse ich mal raus ).

Was die Arbeitskräfte angeht ist es wohl auch eher Deutsch in Wort und Schrift sowie die " Arbeitsmoral / Arbeitsweise ". Die wollen ja Arbeitskräfte die sofort ohne große Kosten 100% bringen


----------



## Cleriker (6. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Bitte sehr:
> Erleichterungen bei der Arbeitsaufnahme
> Als weitere Maßnahme entfällt in bestimmten Fällen die "Vorrangprüfung" für den Arbeitsmarktzugang. Die Bundesanstalt für Arbeit durfte bisher einer Beschäftigung von Asylbewerbern und Geduldeten nur unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen zustimmen: Für das konkrete Stellenangebot durften keine deutschen Arbeitnehmer, EU-Bürger oder entsprechend rechtlich gleichgestellte Ausländer zur Verfügung stehen. Durch die Beschäftigung durften sich außerdem keine nachteiligen Auswirkungen auf den Arbeitsmarkt ergeben.
> Diese Vorrangprüfung entfällt nun:
> ...



Darauf wollte ich hinaus! Du schreibst erst, dass sie keinen Zugang hätten und auf meine Nachfrage kommt eine Regeländerung die vor einem Jahr in Kraft getreten ist. Also noch vor dem aktuellen Flüchtlingsstrom. Die die wir jetzt alle in den Nachrichten gesehen haben, hatten dieses Problem nie!

Ja und wie das mit den Zahlen ist... Wenn man Aussagen nicht richtig belegen kann,muss man sich zurückhaltend ausdrücken und nicht absolut.

Denn bei den meisten Interviews die ich bisher gesehen habe, mussten die Reporter sehr lange suchen, bis sie jemanden gefunden haben, der die nötigen Qualifikationen bietet. 

Der Theorie dass sich so eine Reise nur die besser betuchten leisten können, schließe ich mich aber an. Um so interessanter, dass so viele kein Englisch können.


----------



## Threshold (6. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> So? Sollte man? Sollte man dann nicht auch die deutlich billigeren chinesischen Waren gleich behandeln zu denen die hier produziert werden? Immerhin diskreminiert man da ja dann auch chinesische Produzenten nur weil sie um ein vielfaches günstiger produzieren als einheimische Produkte...



Und wieso kann er günstiger produzieren?
doch nicht nur weil die Löhne geringer sind.
Es gibt in China kein Sozialsystem, das finanziert werden muss, die Umweltauflagen, die recht viel Geld kosten, gibt es in China auch nicht.


----------



## Research (6. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Oder Arbeitsschutz, Krankentage, Krankenkasse, Lohnerhöhungen...


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (6. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



pedi schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AiiNaM1etUM
> 
> kein kommentar.


Selbst ICH würde diese Randalierer in den nächsten Zug Richtung Syrien schicken.
Das wäre genug Wasser gewesen, um ein halbes Flüchtlingslager im Irak zu versorgen und die zerstören es. 

(Tobias Huch unterstützt eine Aktion, wo man mit 5€ per SMS 50 0,5L-Flaschen an die Flüchtlinge schickt. 1.000.000 Flaschen waren es Ende 2014.)


pedi schrieb:


> die wollen weder ungarisches asyl noch ungarisches essen-die wollen deutsches geld.


Nein, die wollen leben.
Gestern habe ich einen Bericht im Fernsehen gesehen, wo man Flüchtlinge im Zug interviewte.

Unter anderem war da ein Syrer, welcher Medizin studiert hat.
Als der Bürgerkrieg begann, begab er sich samt seiner Frau und den Kindern auf die Flucht.
Er erzählte, dass er in Deutschland in der Medizin arbeiten wolle, weil es hier die Möglichkeit gibt.
Und er hat auch gesagt, dass die ungarische Polizei auf Flüchtlinge einprügelt und er deshalb schnellstmöglich nach Deutschland will.


pedi schrieb:


> nicht zu verhungern und ein smartphon-aha,toll.kosten ja nur minimal 500,-.


Ich weiß nicht, ob die NPD oder die BILD das noch nicht geschrieben haben, aber Flüchtlinge leben nicht unter Brücken.
Viele hatten ein Haus und waren reich in der Heimat.
Du wirst es mir nicht glauben, aber Smartphones gibt es nicht nur bei uns. So etwas kann man auf der Flucht mitnehmen.  


pedi schrieb:


> warts ab, wenn das mit diesen flüchtlingen so weiter geht, kommt auch guteste gutmensch auf den gedanken, dass da etwas ganz gewaltig schiefläuft.


Wer sind denn DIESE FLÜCHTLINGE: Sind das alles Terroristen, Menschen, die nur unser Geld, aber nichts dafür tun wollen?
Schön alle über einen Kamm scheren - aber dann sind wir Deutschen auch ALLE Nazis und ALLE dick und uns ALLE nur am beschweren über alles und jeden, mein lieber. 


Cleriker schrieb:


> Das mit dem Geld für einen Handyvertrag stimmt zwar, aber da werden auch kostenlose W-LAN hotspots eingerichtet, damit sie Kontakt mit zuhause halten können.


Richtig. Solche Leute gehören zu den Freifunkern. Sie stellen auf eigene Kosten WLAN-Hotspots ein.
Aktion Freifunk: Kostenloses Internet fÃ¼r FlÃ¼chtlinge - heute-Nachrichten

Und noch etwas zu etwas tolen: "Solche Leute suchen wir doch": Daimler-Chef will FlÃ¼chtlinge anwerben - n-tv.de


----------



## Leob12 (6. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das mag bei Europäern wohl so sein, aber jemand der aus seiner Heimat vermutlich schlechtere Arbeitsbedingungen gewöhnt ist wird hier sicher nicht darüber meckern wen die schlechter als vom Gesetzgeber gewöhnlich vorgeschrieben sind, darum geht es doch.
> Ein Arbeitgeber kann sich gegenüber einer Person die die üblichen Regelungen nicht kennt viel mehr rausnehmen als gegenüber einer Person die diese in aller Regel kennt und sie wird vermutlich auch einen schlechteren Lohn akzeptieren als es vermutlich bei einer einheimischen Arbeitskraft der Fall wäre.


Woher willst du wissen das diese Person die Regelungen nicht kennt. Ich sehe hier nur Spekulatius von dir. 



> So? Sollte man? Sollte man dann nicht auch die deutlich billigeren chinesischen Waren gleich behandeln zu denen die hier produziert werden? Immerhin diskreminiert man da ja dann auch chinesische Produzenten nur weil sie um ein vielfaches günstiger produzieren als einheimische Produkte...


Es geht mir hier um Menschen, nicht um Produkte. Und wo werden chinesische Waren denn diskriminiert? 


> Nichts anderes ist das bei Flüchtlingen, sie werden künstlich benachteiligt ja, aber sie werden nicht diskreminiert. Ein Flüchtling kann ja Arbeit bekommen, sofern die Stelle nicht mit einer deutschen oder europäischen Arbeitskraft besetzt wird.
> Warum wird der Gesetzgeber so eine Reglung wohl mal eingeführt haben? Weil er im Falle des deutschen Staates rassistisch ist und Migranten schickanieren wollte? Oder weil er den einheimischen Arbeitnehmer vor Arbeitskräften schützen wollte die den heimischen Arbeitsmarkt und seine Arbeitsbedingungen nicht kennen und aus ihrer Heimt deutlich deutlich schlechtere Löhne und Arbeitsbedingungen gewohnt sind?


Ähm, künstliche Benachteiligung ist keine Form der Diskriminierung? Nein, sicher nicht, sind ja nur Ausländer, da darf man das. 
Es sollte im Interesse aller sein, das Flüchtlinge, die die Sprache kennen oder ausreichende Qualifizierung besitzen, der Zugang zum Arbeitsmarkt erleichtert wird. Damit beginnt nämlich auch schon Integration. Schließt man sie aus, behindert man sie oder benachteiligt sie (ob künstlich oder nicht) dann werden sich Parallelgesellschaften bilden. Tolle Aussicht. 



> In bestimmten Bereichen natürlich, schau dir doch an was die Osterweiterung im Bereich bei den Baufirmen und Erntehelfern verursacht hat. Schau dir mal die gängigen etwas größeren Bauunternehmen an und wen du da so als Arbeitskräfte findest und das oft nicht mal fest eingestellt sondern als "selbständige" Subunternehmer.
> Also ja, die Osterweiterung hatte durchaus negative Auswirkungen.


Was hat denn die EU-Osterweiterung verursacht? Mehr Wettbewerb. 
Hier ein netter Artikel zu den bösen Arbeitskräften aus dem Osten und die massiven Verwerfungen am Arbeitsmarkt (Achtung Ironie)
Wirtschaftsdienst | 91. Jahrgang, 2011, Heft 4: Auswirkungen der EU-Erweiterung auf die deutsche Bauwirtschaft

Aber die billigen Arbeitskräfte, die den Markt überschwemmen, die kamen doch nie, wie ursprünglich befürchtet.


----------



## Bester_Nick (6. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Arrayhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9p73rURNzZQ

Kann man sich mal angucken.


----------



## Gripschi (6. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Es ist wie Überall ist man nicht dafür ist man ein Nazi. Getreu nach dem Motto.

Andersdenkende werden nicht geduldet.

Der Markt wurde zwar nicht Überschwemmt, man hat schlicht die Fabriken in den Ostblock verlegt wo es günstig ist.


----------



## Sparanus (6. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Woher willst du wissen das diese Person die Regelungen nicht kennt. Ich sehe hier nur Spekulatius von dir.


Weil es sehr wahrscheinlich ist?!?
Muss man auch nicht direkt von den Leuten erwarten alles zu wissen, ich kenne mich mit dem Arbeitsrecht des Auslands ja auch nicht aus.


----------



## pascha953 (6. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Auf Lesbos und Kos eskaliert die Gewalt | blu-News

Die EU-Funktionäre sehen aus wie die Mafiosi Capone, Lucky Lucano oder Gotti.

Hier noch was  Lesenswertes

Meine Fahrt im ?Flüchtlingszug? | blu-News

FOCUS 37/2015: Arbeitsmarktexperten: Flüchtlinge werden den Fachkräftemangel nicht beheben - Kurzfassungen - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten

Schweiz Magazin - Das Schweizer Nachrichten online Magazin - IS-Kopfabschneider reisen über Bulgarien ein

https://jungefreiheit.de/politik/au...-kaufen-syrische-paesse-auf-dem-schwarzmarkt/

http://de.sputniknews.com/politik/20150904/304146242.html

http://www.faz.net/aktuell/politik/...ll-keine-fluechtlinge-aufnehmen-13784554.html

http://www.handelsblatt.com/politik...fluechtlinge-endlich-einstellen/12277092.html

http://www.handelsblatt.com/politik...rquoten-auslaendischer-schueler/12275674.html





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UVOSUuuJIoc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Welcome to Irrenhaus  Germany



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cleriker (6. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Richtig. Solche Leute gehören zu den Freifunkern. Sie stellen auf eigene Kosten WLAN-Hotspots ein.
> Aktion Freifunk: Kostenloses Internet fÃ¼r FlÃ¼chtlinge - heute-Nachrichten
> 
> Und noch etwas zu etwas tolen: "Solche Leute suchen wir doch": Daimler-Chef will FlÃ¼chtlinge anwerben - n-tv.de


Halbwissen und pauschalisierung...

Ich hab selbst hier um die Ecke mitgeholfen in so einem Flüchtlingsheim, beim vorbereiten.
Nicht nur die selbstdarstellerischen Freifunker (bewusst auch so einseitig wie du), sondern auch das Land und die Kommunen haben den Auftrag dazu und setzen dies auch mehr als ausreichend um.
Nur weil jemand etwas tut, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass andere es nicht schön längst ebenso getan haben.


----------



## DarkScorpion (6. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Gestern habe ich einen Bericht im Fernsehen gesehen, wo man Flüchtlinge im Zug interviewte.
> 
> Unter anderem war da ein Syrer, welcher Medizin studiert hat.
> Als der Bürgerkrieg begann, begab er sich samt seiner Frau und den Kindern auf die Flucht.
> Er erzählte, dass er in Deutschland in der Medizin arbeiten wolle, weil es hier die Möglichkeit gibt.



WoW ein Mediziner unter wievielen?
Aber klar alles Fachkräfte.


----------



## JePe (6. September 2015)

*Aw: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

In weiten Teilen stimme ich Dir zwar zu, aber das



Leob12 schrieb:


> Aber die billigen Arbeitskräfte, die den Markt überschwemmen, die kamen doch nie, wie ursprünglich befürchtet.



ist eine ziemlich blauaeugige Aussage. Und damit meine ich nicht nur, dass das Problem allein rein quantitativ diesmal ein ganz anderes ist. Die Industrie macht seit Jahren wenig Hehl daraus, dass sie qualifizierte Arbeitnehmer - also eben gerade keine zum Mindestlohn arbeitenden Betonanruehrer oder Erntehelfer - herbeisehnt, waehrend sie kaum selbst welche auszubilden bereit ist. Hintergrund duerfte sein, dass man einheimische Arbeitskraefte, die einen Mittelklassekombi ebenso wie die Doppelhaushaelfte, vor der er parkt, abbezahlen muessen, in eine Konkurrenzsituation mit zugezogenen, vielleicht schlechter qualifizierten (jedenfalls habe ich von nennenswerter Industrie in Syrien & Co. keine Kenntnis), aber _qualifizierbaren_ Arbeitskraeften draengen will - weil man darauf spekuliert, dass am Ende beide Gruppen dieselbe Arbeit fuer weniger Geld zu erbringen bereit (oder besser: genoetigt) sind. Deshalb geht der Vergleich mit den Importzoellen auf chinisische Waren auch fehl - daran ist ebenfalls der Industrie gelegen, weil man so die Absatzchancen der eigenen Produkte schuetzt.


----------



## Seeefe (6. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Die letzten 2-3 Seiten zeigen, was mich wieder am allermeisten aufregt. 

Asylbewerber kann man doch nicht in einem Autemzug mit Fachkräftemangel, etc. ausprechen. Asylbewerber kommen nach Europa, weil sie eine Gefahr für ihr Leib und Leben dort sehen. 

Als Asylbewerber soll man nicht 5 Jahre in Deutschland studieren und dann den Rest seiner lebens in einem deutschen Krankenhaus arbeiten. Ein Asylbewerber ist eine Person, welche Schutz gesucht hat, vor Krieg und wartet, bis er in seinem Land vorbei ist. Natürlich ist es von Krieg zu Krieg unterschiedlich wie lange es dauern wird. Snowden wird wahrscheinlich die nächsten 20 Jahre nicht mehr in die USA zurückkehren können. 

*Wenn ich in Holland studieren gehe oder arbeiten möchte, dann stelle ich doch auch keinen Antrag auf Asyl! 

*Dann bin ich deutscher Staatsbürger der gerne in Holland arbeiten möchte, sprich ich wandere aus, ich bin ein immigrant und kein Asylbewerber. 

Dann ist die ganze Prozedur nämlich auch eine komplett andere, als bei einem Asylbewerberverfahren. Am Ende einer Einwanderung steht meistens die Annahme der jeweiligen Staatsbürgerschaft. Bei einem Asylbewerber nicht. 

Das bedeutet jetzt nicht, das ich dafür bin, das Asylbewerber nur dumm rumsitzen. Aber der Hintergedanke bei Asyl ist ein ganz anderer. 

Und das nervt mich, diese vermischung von unterschiedlichen Themen. Zwischen Asyl und normaler Einwanderung. 

Denn wenn bei uns am Ende des Asylverfahrens die Einbürgerung des Asylbewerbers stehen würde, *dann wäre es einfach nur eine illegale Einwanderung*. 




Anmerken möchte ich noch, das ich auch nichts von Begriffen wie "die meisten" o.ä. halte, wenn man darauffolgend seine Aussagen mit Zahlen nicht belegen kann. Das es bei all den Flüchtlingen auch qualifizierte Menschen gibt, lässt sich nicht leugnen. Aber nur weil man einmal gehört hat das eine Fahrt mit dem Schlachboot 10k $ kostet, heißt es noch lange nicht das alle Flüchtlinge die zu uns kommen aus der Mittelschicht aufwärts in ihren Ländern herkommen. 
Es gibt auch den Landweg und manche Menschen sind auch mehrere Monate bis Jahre unterwegs, Menschen die keine 10k $ hatten.


----------



## Sparanus (6. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

GB plant militärisch in Syrien einzugreifen-hoffentlich nicht nur mit Luftschlägen.
USA warnen Russland davor Assad weiter zu unterstützen-warum, der IS ist unser Feind nicht Assad


----------



## Verminaard (6. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Schön alle über einen Kamm scheren - aber dann sind wir Deutschen auch  ALLE Nazis und ALLE dick und uns ALLE nur am beschweren über alles und  jeden, mein lieber.


Wird doch gemacht in Deutschland, jeder der Kritik uebt wird doch ins  rechte Eck gestellt und hat nur Angst um seinen Wohlstand und jammert  nur rum.



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Und noch etwas zu etwas tolen: "Solche Leute suchen wir doch": Daimler-Chef will FlÃ¼chtlinge anwerben - n-tv.de


Oh und was ist mit den ganzen Zeitarbeitern die die Automobilindustrie  beschaeftigt? Wieso bekommen die nicht mal eine Festanstellung?
Da war doch mal was. Als die Zeitarbeitsgesetzte geaendert wurden, das verstaerkt auf Zeitarbeit gesetzt wurde.
Was  hat Hella gemacht? Zeitarbeitsfirma als Tochterunternehmen, befristete  Vertraege nicht verlaengert und den Arbeitern die Pistole auf die Brust  gesetzt: entweder machst du die gleiche Arbeit nur ab jetzt bei der  Zeitarbeitsfirma eingestellt, natuerlich zu ganz anderen Konditionen  oder du gehst. Ist im Verwandtenkreis passiert.


----------



## Nightslaver (6. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Woher willst du wissen das diese Person die Regelungen nicht kennt. Ich sehe hier nur Spekulatius von dir.



Ja Ja, alles Spekulazius von mir, du liest hier doch schon länger mit und solltest daher wissen das ich meine Äußerungen eigentlich nie auf Spekulationen setze:

Quellen:
1) Arbeitsmarkt: Jeder dritte Ausländer arbeitet für Niedriglohn - MiGAZIN
2) BAMF - Bundesamt für Migration und Flüchtlinge - Das BAMF - Migranten im Niedriglohnsektor unter besonderer Berücksichtigung der Geduldeten und Bleibeberechtigten

Beide Quellen legen nahe das Flüchtlinge mit einem ungehinderten Zugang zum Arbeitsmarkt sich nicht anders verhalten werden.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Es geht mir hier um Menschen, nicht um Produkte. Und wo werden chinesische Waren denn diskriminiert?



Ich schrieb die Produzenten werden "diskreminiert" eine Ware kann man ja wohl schwer diskreminieren.
Davon abgesehen ist die menschliche Arbeitskraft, auch wen es vielen nicht gefallen mag, auch nicht mehr als eine Ware die man anbietet. 

Ansonsten werden verschiedene chinesische Waren durch Sonderzölle "beanchteiligt". Beispielweise Fahrräder, Schuhe, Kleidung die meist um ein vielfaches günstiger sind als die lokal produzierten Waren.
Das Ziel dabei, die einheimischen Produzenten zu schützen die nicht mit den niedrigen Produktionskosten von China konkurieren können.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Ähm, künstliche Benachteiligung ist keine Form der Diskriminierung? Nein, sicher nicht, sind ja nur Ausländer, da darf man das.



Nein man darf es nicht man muss es, ob es dir gefällt oder nicht, grenzenlose Gleichbehandlung funktioniert in einem globalisierten kapitalistischen Wirtschaftssystem nicht, weil der Kapitalismus immer dahin streben wird sich die möglichst größten Vorteile raus zu picken und billige ausländische Arbeitskräfte und Flüchtlinge sind nunmal ein Vorteil mit dem eine einheimische Arbeitskraft schwer konkurieren kann, außer man findet es erstrebenswert das allgemeine Lebensniveau sinken zu lassen, etwa so wie zu Beginn des 20 Jhr. wo viele Menschen trotz 12 Arbeit am Tag an 6 Tagen die Woche sich nur schäbige 1 Zimmer Wohnungen in Hinterhöfen, mit Toiletten auf der Zwischenetage, leisten konnten, die von je 2 Etagen zusammen genutzt wurden.
Zwar werden die Auswirkungen wohl am Ende nicht ganz so drastisch sein wie damals, allerdings haben wir einen Abwertstrend der Mittelschicht und des Lohnniveaus durch Zeitarbeit, Niedriglohn und höhere Arbeitszeit durch Überstunden ja schon seid der Ära Schröder, bei anhaltender Flüchtlingszuwanderung könnten eben jene, bei fast unkontrollierten Zugang zum Arbeitsmarkt eben nochmal eine Verschärfung dieser Entwicklung bewirken.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Es sollte im Interesse aller sein, das Flüchtlinge, die die Sprache kennen oder ausreichende Qualifizierung besitzen, der Zugang zum Arbeitsmarkt erleichtert wird. Damit beginnt nämlich auch schon Integration. Schließt man sie aus, behindert man sie oder benachteiligt sie (ob künstlich oder nicht) dann werden sich Parallelgesellschaften bilden. Tolle Aussicht.



Natürlich sollte es das sein, das erreichst du aber nicht damit indem du Flüchtlinge die mäßig bis sehr schlecht Deutsch sprechen, eine dürftige, oder auch keine Ausbildung besitzen und in der Regel wenig bis keine Kentnisse des hiesigen Arbeitsmarktes, der Arbeitsrechte und der Löhne auf den Arbeitsmarkt loslässt. Aber genau darauf wird es hinaus laufen, oder welches Personal soll bei jährlich 800.000 Flüchtlingen, meist ohne gültige Dokumente dahingehend prüfen ob die Angaben zur Qualifikation, ect. richtig sind, wo man man doch schon jetzt in der deutschen Verwaltung bei der zeitnahen Bearbeitung von Asylanträgen und der Ausweisung abgelehnter Antragssteller völlige Überforderung zeigt?




Leob12 schrieb:


> Was hat denn die EU-Osterweiterung verursacht? Mehr Wettbewerb.



Sorry, aber im Bau hat das nicht mehr "gesunden" Wettbewerb gebracht sondern eine destruktive Entwicklung des Wettbewerbs.
Mein Vater ist seit 1990 im Baugewerbe selbstständig gewesen, hatte nach der Wende, als die Baubranche durch den Anschluss der DDR boomte, 200 Beschäftigte und von Telekom, über die Deutsche Bahn, die Berliner Kindel AG, große deutsche Wohnungsvermieter, bis hin zum deutschen Staat alles bebaut. Die Osterweiterung hat vieles schwierig gemacht, die Firmen die beim Personal sich nicht an "günstige" Arbeitskräfte aus dem Osten der angepasst haben gibt es heute nicht mehr, oder aber die mussten deutlich abbauen, weil mit den Dumpingpreisen die da plötzlich bei Ausschreibungsverfahren geboten wurden konntest du bei einer gesunden Preiskalkulation plötzlich nicht mehr konkurieren und grade Firmen wie die Bahn, oder der deutsche Staat und große Vermieter wählen nicht das vernünftigste Angebot, auch wen es was teurer ist sondern das was am niedrigsten ist, entsprechend ist dann aber auch in der Regel die abgelieferte Qualität, erst wieder jüngst bei der Renovierung des Wohnhauses, wo ich wohne, durch den vom Vermieter beauftragten Bauunternehmer gesehen.

Es waren nur Polen die hier gearbeitet haben, eine Qualität wo dir schlecht werden kann, abgenutzte Holztreppenstufen im Treppenhaus des Altbaus wurden nicht ausgetauscht sondern nur mit Spachtelmasse für die Wand ausgebessert, es wurde das billigste Bodenbelag über die ausgebsserten Stufen gelegt, was an den Kanten schon keine 2 Wochen nach der Verlegung abgebrochen ist, gestrichen wurde das man nur den Kopf schüttlen konnte, wie ein Azubi am ersten Tag, Streifen auf den Türen wo die Farbe runtergelaufen ist, auf den leisten unsauber gestrichen, ect. ect. ect. ect.
Da kann ich noch eine ganze Weile so weiter machen...

Das ist das Ergebnis von deinem "Wettbwerb".


----------



## Leob12 (6. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ja Ja, alles Spekulazius von mir, du liest hier doch schon länger mit und solltest daher wissen das ich meine Äußerungen eigentlich nie auf Spekulationen setze:
> Quellen:
> 1) Arbeitsmarkt: Jeder dritte Ausländer arbeitet für Niedriglohn - MiGAZIN
> 2) BAMF - Bundesamt für Migration und Flüchtlinge - Das BAMF - Migranten im Niedriglohnsektor unter besonderer Berücksichtigung der Geduldeten und Bleibeberechtigten
> Beide Quellen legen nahe das Flüchtlinge mit einem ungehinderten Zugang zum Arbeitsmarkt sich nicht anders verhalten werden.


Und deswegen ausländischen Arbeitskräften den Zugang erschweren, damit die Firmen quasi nur die deutschen Staatsbürger einstellen müssen? 
Wer schrieb etwas von ungehindertem Zugang von Flüchtlingen? Ich jedenfalls nicht. 
Schau dir die Jobs an in denen zum Niedriglohn gearbeitet wird: Taxifahrer, Reinigung, Friseur oder im Gastgewerbe.  Das sind aber großteils tarifungebundene Branchen, wie wäre es da mit festen Tarifen?



> Ich schrieb die Produzenten werden "diskreminiert" eine Ware kann man ja wohl schwer diskreminieren.
> Davon abgesehen ist die menschliche Arbeitskraft, auch wen es vielen nicht gefallen mag, auch nicht mehr als eine Ware die man anbietet.
> Ansonsten werden verschiedene chinesische Waren durch Sonderzölle "beanchteiligt". Beispielweise Fahrräder, Schuhe, Kleidung die meist um ein vielfaches günstiger sind als die lokal produzierten Waren.
> Das Ziel dabei, die einheimischen Produzenten zu schützen die nicht mit den niedrigen Produktionskosten von China konkurieren können.


Zölle gab es immer, und wird es vermutlich auch noch eine Weile geben, die haben schon ihren Sinn. Allerdings handelt es sich bei chinesischen Produkten trotzdem um Waren, nicht um Menschen. Und Menschen müssen unabhängig von ihrer Herkunft, Religion etc gleich behandelt werden. 



> Nein man darf es nicht man muss es, ob es dir gefällt oder nicht, grenzenlose Gleichbehandlung funktioniert in einem globalisierten kapitalistischen Wirtschaftssystem nicht, weil der Kapitalismus immer dahin streben wird sich die möglichst größten Vorteile raus zu picken und billige ausländische Arbeitskräfte und Flüchtlinge sind nunmal ein Vorteil mit dem eine einheimische Arbeitskraft schwer konkurieren kann, außer man findet es erstrebenswert das allgemeine Lebensniveau sinken zu lassen, etwa so wie zu Beginn des 20 Jhr. wo viele Menschen trotz 12 Arbeit am Tag an 6 Tagen die Woche sich nur schäbige 1 Zimmer Wohnungen in Hinterhöfen, mit Toiletten auf der Zwischenetage, leisten konnten, die von je 2 Etagen zusammen genutzt wurden.
> Zwar werden die Auswirkungen wohl am Ende nicht ganz so drastisch sein wie damals, allerdings haben wir einen Abwertstrend der Mittelschicht und des Lohnniveaus durch Zeitarbeit, Niedriglohn und höhere Arbeitszeit durch Überstunden ja schon seid der Ära Schröder, bei anhaltender Flüchtlingszuwanderung könnten eben jene, bei fast unkontrollierten Zugang zum Arbeitsmarkt eben nochmal eine Verschärfung dieser Entwicklung bewirken.


Wer schreibt etwas von unkontrolliertem Zugang? 
Der Abwärtstrend liegt doch nicht an den Zuwanderern? Das liegt ganz allgemein am Wirtschaftssystem und das kann man schwer aufhalten, vielleicht etwas verzögern, aber am Ende wird man sich anpassen müssen, oder untergehen. 



> Natürlich sollte es das sein, das erreichst du aber nicht damit indem du Flüchtlinge die mäßig bis sehr schlecht Deutsch sprechen, eine dürftige, oder auch keine Ausbildung besitzen und in der Regel wenig bis keine Kentnisse des hiesigen Arbeitsmarktes, der Arbeitsrechte und der Löhne auf den Arbeitsmarkt loslässt. Aber genau darauf wird es hinaus laufen, oder welches Personal soll bei jährlich 800.000 Flüchtlingen, meist ohne gültige Dokumente dahingehend prüfen ob die Angaben zur Qualifikation, ect. richtig sind, wo man man doch schon jetzt in der deutschen Verwaltung bei der zeitnahen Bearbeitung von Asylanträgen und der Ausweisung abgelehnter Antragssteller völlige Überforderung zeigt?


Wäre doch eine wunderbare Gelegenheit um Jobs zu schaffen oder? Aber die letzten Jahre war es Mode in der Verwaltung zu sparen (letzten Endes aber anscheinend am falschen Eck). 
Nur weil man momentan nicht zurechtkommt, soll es immer so weitergehen? Viel besser wäre es daraus zu lernen und das ganze Verfahren effizienter zu machen. 



> Sorry, aber im Bau hat das nicht mehr "gesunden" Wettbewerb gebracht sondern eine destruktive Entwicklung des Wettbewerbs.
> Mein Vater ist seit 1990 im Baugewerbe selbstständig gewesen, hatte nach der Wende, als die Baubranche durch den Anschluss der DDR boomte, 200 Beschäftigte und von Telekom, über die Deutsche Bahn, die Berliner Kindel AG, große deutsche Wohnungsvermieter, bis hin zum deutschen Staat alles bebaut. Die Osterweiterung hat vieles schwierig gemacht, die Firmen die beim Personal sich nicht an "günstige" Arbeitskräfte aus dem Osten der angepasst haben gibt es heute nicht mehr, oder aber die mussten deutlich abbauen, weil mit den Dumpingpreisen die da plötzlich bei Ausschreibungsverfahren geboten wurden konntest du bei einer gesunden Preiskalkulation plötzlich nicht mehr konkurieren und grade Firmen wie die Bahn, oder der deutsche Staat und große Vermieter wählen nicht das vernünftigste Angebot, auch wen es was teurer ist sondern das was am niedrigsten ist, entsprechend ist dann aber auch in der Regel die abgelieferte Qualität, erst wieder jüngst bei der Renovierung des Wohnhauses, wo ich wohne, durch den vom Vermieter beauftragten Bauunternehmer gesehen.
> 
> Es waren nur Polen die hier gearbeitet haben, eine Qualität wo dir schlecht werden kann, abgenutzte Holztreppenstufen im Treppenhaus des Altbaus wurden nicht ausgetauscht sondern nur mit Spachtelmasse für die Wand ausgebessert, es wurde das billigste Bodenbelag über die ausgebsserten Stufen gelegt, was an den Kanten schon keine 2 Wochen nach der Verlegung abgebrochen ist, gestrichen wurde das man nur den Kopf schüttlen konnte, wie ein Azubi am ersten Tag, Streifen auf den Türen wo die Farbe runtergelaufen ist, auf den leisten unsauber gestrichen, ect. ect. ect. ect.
> ...


Jede Veränderung in der Wirtschaft zieht seine Opfer mit sich, war doch das gleiche mit dem "outsourcen" nach China bspw. Das geht zu Lasten der Arbeitnehmer, letztendlich gibt es auch dagegen wenige Maßnahmen, außer man schottet sich komplett ab, was der Wirtschaft aber auch nicht unbedingt gut tut. 
Wie es mit den Ausschreibungsverfahren in Deutschland abläuft weiß ich nicht, in Österreich ist es aber nicht so einfach, einfach den billigsten Anbieter zu wählen, ohne sich dafür gut rechtfertigen zu können. 

Was bei der Renovierung falsch gelaufen ist, ja, ist sicher ärgerlich, aber das kann dir auch bei einer deutschen Firma passieren, oder nicht? 
Ist in meiner zeit beim Heer so ähnlich passiert: Sanitäranlagen wurden komplett erneuert, eine österreichische Firma, trotzdem waren sie einen Monat und mehr hinter dem Zeitplan. Es gibt immer schlechte Beispiele, nur die herauszustreichen halte auch nicht unbedingt für zielführend.


----------



## cryon1c (6. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Darauf wollte ich hinaus! Du schreibst erst, dass sie keinen Zugang hätten und auf meine Nachfrage kommt eine Regeländerung die vor einem Jahr in Kraft getreten ist. Also noch vor dem aktuellen Flüchtlingsstrom. Die die wir jetzt alle in den Nachrichten gesehen haben, hatten dieses Problem nie!
> 
> Ja und wie das mit den Zahlen ist... Wenn man Aussagen nicht richtig belegen kann,muss man sich zurückhaltend ausdrücken und nicht absolut.
> 
> ...



Die haben immer noch keinen Zugang, trotz der Regelung! Das ist es ja... Gleichbereichtigung für alle, nix mit 15 Monaten für Flüchtlinge wo sie nicht ran dürfen, selbst wenn sie können. Zumindest müssen die genau wie die EU-Bürger behandelt werden.

Ich hab selbst mit Flüchtlingen zu tun gehabt, geholfen. Englisch können die hier praktisch alle und gut ausgebildet sind sie auch.  Kann woanders natürlich auch anders ausfallen, aber sollte eigentlich nicht so extrem unterschiedlich sein.


----------



## Verminaard (6. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Die haben immer noch keinen Zugang, trotz der Regelung! Das ist es ja... Gleichbereichtigung für alle, nix mit 15 Monaten für Flüchtlinge wo sie nicht ran dürfen, selbst wenn sie können. Zumindest müssen die genau wie die EU-Bürger behandelt werden.



Dann reden wir aber von einer illegalen Einwanderung und nicht mehr Flucht vor Verfolgung und Angst um Leib und Leben.



Einzelfaelle:  FlÃ¼chtlinge protestierten gegen Zeltlager in Schwarzenborn | Schwarzenborn

Aber  das find ich richtig toll unserer aktuellen Gesellschaft:  Kassel - Nach Flüchtlingskritik: Vorsitzender des DFeuG tritt zurück - Die Feuerwehr auf retter.tv - retter.tv

Bin echt gespannt was fuer Ausmaße das noch annimmt.


----------



## cryon1c (6. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Dann reden wir aber von einer illegalen Einwanderung und nicht mehr Flucht vor Verfolgung und Angst um Leib und Leben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wieso illegale Einwanderung? Nur weil sie nicht wie Menschen 3 Klasse behandelt werden und hier genau so leben würden wie andere Ausländer? Durch die aktuelle Gesetzgebung sind die sowieso schon alle illegale Einwanderer, weil sie keinen Asylantrag stellen ohne unsere Grenzen zu überqueren. Und sie kriegen kein Visum, ergo illegal. Das muss sich ändern. Sobald die Flüchtlinge ihre Asylanträge aus dem Ausland stellen können, wird es viel einfacher. Sollte doch online möglich sein. Selbst in einem Land mit extremer Zensur ist es möglich mit einigen Tricks online zu gehen. Da würden viele wohl auch ein Arbeitsvisum stellen und dann auf dem legalen Weg einreisen, was sie auch deutlich weniger kosten würde. 
Nur weil sie fliehen, müssen wir sie nicht vergammeln lassen hier. Sie verdienen es, hier genau so arbeiten zu können wie alle anderen, ihre Steuern zu zahlen und normal zu leben...


----------



## Threshold (6. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Dann reden wir aber von einer illegalen Einwanderung und nicht mehr Flucht vor Verfolgung und Angst um Leib und Leben.



Natürlich von Flucht.
Die Menschen sind traumatisiert und werden dann hier gleich wieder schikaniert. Würde mich persönlich auch nerven.
Die kriegen ja mit, dass sie nicht willkommen sind.


----------



## Sparanus (6. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Die kriegen ja mit, dass sie nicht willkommen sind.


Irgendwie nicht, bei der Menge die hier hinwollen.


----------



## Seeefe (6. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Wieso illegale Einwanderung? Nur weil sie nicht wie Menschen 3 Klasse behandelt werden und hier genau so leben würden wie andere Ausländer? Durch die aktuelle Gesetzgebung sind die sowieso schon alle illegale Einwanderer, weil sie keinen Asylantrag stellen ohne unsere Grenzen zu überqueren. Und sie kriegen kein Visum, ergo illegal. Das muss sich ändern. Sobald die Flüchtlinge ihre Asylanträge aus dem Ausland stellen können, wird es viel einfacher. Sollte doch online möglich sein. Selbst in einem Land mit extremer Zensur ist es möglich mit einigen Tricks online zu gehen. Da würden viele wohl auch ein Arbeitsvisum stellen und dann auf dem legalen Weg einreisen, was sie auch deutlich weniger kosten würde.
> Nur weil sie fliehen, müssen wir sie nicht vergammeln lassen hier. Sie verdienen es, hier genau so arbeiten zu können wie alle anderen, ihre Steuern zu zahlen und normal zu leben...



Ich zitiere mich mal selbst. 



> Die letzten 2-3 Seiten zeigen, was mich wieder am allermeisten aufregt.
> 
> Asylbewerber kann man doch nicht in einem Autemzug mit Fachkräftemangel,  etc. ausprechen. Asylbewerber kommen nach Europa, weil sie eine Gefahr  für ihr Leib und Leben dort sehen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Threshold (6. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Irgendwie nicht, bei der Menge die hier hinwollen.



Ach so, du willst sie also wegekeln?
Welche Alternativen haben die denn? Zurück nach Syrien?


----------



## cryon1c (6. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mich mal selbst.



Die haben keine Wahl! Sie können kein Arbeitsvisum beantragen, kriegen diese auch nicht selbst wenn sie dazu kommen, eine zu stellen.
Sie müssen fliehen und werden danach behandelt als ob sie zu nichts zu gebrauchen sind ausser rumliegen und Essen verbrauchen. Es ist keine illegale Einwanderung wenn man flieht und dann sich in dem Land welches sie aufgenommen hat auch arbeiten will, genug Geld verdienen will und ein normales Leben haben...


----------



## Verminaard (6. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Sollen wir wegen der aktuellen Lage die kompletten Einwanderungsgesetze ueber Bord werfen?
Das waer dann eine Diskriminierung anderer Einwanderer, die aus Laendern kommen, wo sie nicht verfolgt werden.
Am Besten Alles fuer Alle oeffnen?

Seid ihr euch ueberhaupt der Konsequenzen bewusst?



cryon1c schrieb:


> Die haben keine Wahl! Sie können kein  Arbeitsvisum beantragen, kriegen diese auch nicht selbst wenn sie dazu  kommen, eine zu stellen.
> Sie müssen fliehen und werden danach behandelt als ob sie zu nichts zu  gebrauchen sind ausser rumliegen und Essen verbrauchen. Es ist keine  illegale Einwanderung wenn man flieht und dann sich in dem Land welches  sie aufgenommen hat auch arbeiten will, genug Geld verdienen will und  ein normales Leben haben...



Ich dachte es geht in erster Linie darum das berechtige Fluechtlinge aus der Schusslinie sind und nicht mehr um Leib und Leben fuerchten muessen.


----------



## Sparanus (6. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Ach so, du willst sie also wegekeln?


Nein, aber normaler begrüßen, dass Deutschland nicht das einzige Wunschziel
in Europa ist. 


> Welche Alternativen haben die denn? Zurück nach Syrien?


Nein warum, sind doch weniger als ein Viertel aller Flüchtlinge, aber 
50-60% können wir sicherlich abschieben.
Quelle (wg. Syrien):
https://www.bamf.de/SharedDocs/Anla...lle-zahlen-zu-asyl.pdf?__blob=publicationFile


----------



## cryon1c (6. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Ich dachte es geht in erster Linie darum das berechtige Fluechtlinge aus der Schusslinie sind und nicht mehr um Leib und Leben fuerchten muessen.



Ja und dann dürfen die hier vergammeln oder wie? Die müssen nicht nur in Sicherheit sein (da kann man die irgendwo in ein Sammellager stecken und wie im Gefängniss halten), sie müssen ein ordentliches Leben führen können. Erst so können die sich integrieren, somit sinkt die Kriminalität und es hilft unserer Wirtschaft.


----------



## Seeefe (6. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Ja und dann dürfen die hier vergammeln oder wie? Die müssen nicht nur in Sicherheit sein (da kann man die irgendwo in ein Sammellager stecken und wie im Gefängniss halten), sie müssen ein ordentliches Leben führen können. Erst so können die sich integrieren, somit sinkt die Kriminalität und es hilft unserer Wirtschaft.



Ein Asylbewerber ist ein temporäres Mitglied einer Gesellschaft. Er muss sich nicht integrieren, sondern nur an geltendes Recht halten.

Wären es Einwanderer, sähe es anders aus, aber es sind eben alles Asylbewerber, da muss man schon bei den Fakten bleiben.


----------



## Verminaard (6. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Ja und dann dürfen die hier vergammeln oder wie? Die müssen nicht nur in Sicherheit sein (da kann man die irgendwo in ein Sammellager stecken und wie im Gefängniss halten), sie müssen ein ordentliches Leben führen können. Erst so können die sich integrieren, somit sinkt die Kriminalität und es hilft unserer Wirtschaft.



Du kannst bestehende Gesetze nicht einfach so aushebeln, nur weil es Fluechtlinge sind.
Das mit der Kriminalitaet verstehe ich wieder einmal ueberhaupt nicht. Wenn man sicher ist, aber sich nicht frei entfalten kann, darf man kriminell werden?

Wie siehts mit den Bedenken die auch *Nightslaver* mehrmals erwaehnt hatte? Beeinflussung des Arbeitmarktes.
Ich bin mir sicher, wenn die Wirtschaft etwas fordert und wuenscht, kann es fuer den Arbeitnehmer nicht wirklich gut sein.


----------



## DarkScorpion (6. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ich finde es toll das die Flüchtlinge jetzt endlich ihr wahres Gesicht zeigen.

Ich habe es schon öfters gesagt. Die fliehen nicht vor Krieg oder Verfolgung. Sie erhoffen sich gerade in Deutschland ein besseres Leben. Und das nennt man Wirtschaftslucht.

Sie haben nie vor wieder in ihre Heimat zurück zu gehen. Und sowas ist weder legal noch ethisch in Ordnung.


----------



## cryon1c (6. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Du kannst bestehende Gesetze nicht einfach so aushebeln, nur weil es Fluechtlinge sind.
> Das mit der Kriminalitaet verstehe ich wieder einmal ueberhaupt nicht. Wenn man sicher ist, aber sich nicht frei entfalten kann, darf man kriminell werden?
> 
> Wie siehts mit den Bedenken die auch *Nightslaver* mehrmals erwaehnt hatte? Beeinflussung des Arbeitmarktes.
> Ich bin mir sicher, wenn die Wirtschaft etwas fordert und wuenscht, kann es fuer den Arbeitnehmer nicht wirklich gut sein.



Bestehende Gesetze können angepasst werden. Nix ist für die Ewigkeit und sie wurden schon mehr als oft ausgehebelt sobald es ums Geld usw geht. Würde keinen wundern wenn die zeitig geändert werden. 
Und es geht nicht um "darf" oder nicht. Leute die nix haben, sozial auf der untersten Stufe stehen, rutschen öfter in die Kriminalität. Das weiß man und das bekämpft man durch eine gutes soziales System und indem man diesen Leuten einen Aufstieg in der Gesellschaft ermöglicht. Wer kriminell ist, wird sich nicht ändern - aber es wird die einfache Kriminalität sinken, die von Leuten ausgeht die kaum was haben.


----------



## Leob12 (6. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> *Ich finde es toll das die Flüchtlinge jetzt endlich ihr wahres Gesicht zeigen.*
> Ich habe es schon öfters gesagt. Die fliehen nicht vor Krieg oder Verfolgung. Sie erhoffen sich gerade in Deutschland ein besseres Leben. Und das nennt man Wirtschaftslucht.
> Sie haben nie vor wieder in ihre Heimat zurück zu gehen. Und sowas ist weder legal noch ethisch in Ordnung.


Finde ich toll das du nun dein wahres Gesicht zeigst. 
Was ist denn ethisch nicht in Ordnung? Ja, Flüchtlinge wie Menschen zweiter Klasse zu behandeln ist nicht in Ordnung, da stimme ich dir zu.


----------



## DarkScorpion (6. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Nein sein Volk in Stich zu lassen. Und echten Flüchtlingen die wirklich um ihr Leben fürchten müssen die Ressourcen und den Platz weg zu nehmen.

Und ich habe nie hier meine Meinung versteckt. 

Ich stehe dazu. Auch wenn ich deswegen schon öfters als Nazi etc beschimpft wurde.


----------



## Verminaard (6. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

*cryon1c*, entschuldigst du hier Kriminalitaet mit Armut?
Ernsthaft?
Wo willst du die Grenze ziehen? Weil ich weniger habe als mein Chef, ist es also in Ordnung bei ihm oder anderen Reicheren zu klauen?
Weil in Relation bin ich ja auch arm.
Was fuer ein Rechtsempfinden herrscht hier eigentlich?


----------



## Woohoo (6. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Welcome to Hungary 
Muslims playing it up for the cameras and using children to get what they want. Pallywood:
LiveLeak.com - Welcome to Hungary


Hungarian Police Battle with Muslim Protesters in Migrant Camp
LiveLeak.com - Hungarian Police Battle with Muslim Protesters in Migrant Camp


Dieser Vehemenz der Massen haben wir nichts entgegenzusetzen oder wollen es nicht.


----------



## DarkScorpion (6. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Falsch Wohoo. Wir haben was dem entgegen zu setzen. Nur die Politiker trauen sich nicht, weil sie Angst haben. Eher wird das eigene Volk ignoriert.


----------



## cryon1c (6. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Verminaard schrieb:


> *cryon1c*, entschuldigst du hier Kriminalitaet mit Armut?
> Ernsthaft?
> Wo willst du die Grenze ziehen? Weil ich weniger habe als mein Chef, ist es also in Ordnung bei ihm oder anderen Reicheren zu klauen?
> Weil in Relation bin ich ja auch arm.
> Was fuer ein Rechtsempfinden herrscht hier eigentlich?



Ich entschulde nichts. Ich sage nur das Leute die nix haben und nix kriegen, eher dazu neigen, kriminelle Sachen zu machen. Von Schwarzarbeit bis zu Gewaltdelikten. Und das weiß jedes Kind.
Für mich sind Flüchtlinge nicht anders als meine Nachbarn die hier geboren sind. Sie verdienen es hier zu leben und zwar genau so wie alle anderen, egal welchen Status sie hier haben. Aktuell ist es nicht möglich, da sie überall daran gehindert werden.


----------



## BlackAcetal (6. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Ich entschulde nichts. Ich sage nur das Leute die nix haben und nix kriegen, eher dazu neigen, kriminelle Sachen zu machen. Von Schwarzarbeit bis zu Gewaltdelikten. Und das weiß jedes Kind.
> Für mich sind Flüchtlinge nicht anders als meine Nachbarn die hier geboren sind. Sie verdienen es hier zu leben und zwar genau so wie alle anderen, egal welchen Status sie hier haben. Aktuell ist es nicht möglich, da sie überall daran gehindert werden.


Ich denke es hat niemand etwas dagegen dass sie hier leben solange sie sich benehmen sprich:

Nicht rumrandalieren
Nicht so penetrant fordern
Sich angemessen Benehmen
Unsere Lebensweise akzeptieren
Sich richtig integrieren

Das was gerade passiert gleicht einer Invasion ohne richtigen Grund sprich Lebensbedrohliches Umfeld gefördert durch Terrorismus z.B ISIS.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (6. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Halbwissen und pauschalisierung...
> 
> Ich hab selbst hier um die Ecke mitgeholfen in so einem Flüchtlingsheim, beim vorbereiten.
> Nicht nur die selbstdarstellerischen Freifunker (bewusst auch so einseitig wie du), sondern auch das Land und die Kommunen haben den Auftrag dazu und setzen dies auch mehr als ausreichend um.
> Nur weil jemand etwas tut, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass andere es nicht schön längst ebenso getan haben.


Ich weiß nicht, was du mir damit sagen willst.
Ich habe gesagt, dass Freifunker kostenlos WLAn für Flüchtlinge einrichten.

Und du sagst, ich pauschalisiere und es sei Halbwissen. 


DarkScorpion schrieb:


> WoW ein Mediziner unter wievielen?
> Aber klar alles Fachkräfte.


Natürlich. Die waren ja alle arbeitslos. 


Verminaard schrieb:


> Wird doch gemacht in Deutschland, jeder der Kritik uebt wird doch ins  rechte Eck gestellt und hat nur Angst um seinen Wohlstand und jammert  nur rum.


Nein, ins rechte Eck wird der geschoben, der rechts von sich gibt (wie 2 hier im Thread, welche das nur schön umschreiben).

Kritik: Ich finde, dass Deutschland nicht mehr so viele Flüchtlinge aufnehmen sollte, weil [...]
Rechter Schwachsinn: Diese Asylanten werden langsam echt zu viel. Diese dreckigen Kanaken sollen in ihr Land zurück.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (6. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Kann ich sagen, dass ich mit der Gesamtsituation unzufrieden bin?

Ehrlich gesagt weiß ich nicht mehr was ich glauben soll.
Aus persönlichen Feld komme ich mir im Moment vor wie im Taubenschlag,
die Leute kommen, bleiben ein paar Wochen und sind dann wieder weg - 
und dann geht es von vorne los.

Man weiß auch nicht, was man mehr denken soll,
dort wird links berichtet, dort wird rechts berichtet, 
von falscher Berichtserstattung einmal abgesehen...


----------



## cryon1c (6. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Ich denke es hat niemand etwas dagegen dass sie hier leben solange sie sich benehmen sprich:
> 
> Nicht rumrandalieren
> Nicht so penetrant fordern
> ...



Lebensbedrohliches Umfeld?
Irgendwie fühle ich mich mehr durch besoffene Einheimische bedroht als durch Ausländer die hier friedlich leben. Ich brauch nur aus dem Fenster zu schauen und nachzusehen wer hier Nachts randaliert, während nicht weit entfernt die armen Flüchtlinge versuchen zu schlafen.  Gott sei dank lebe ich in einer Stadt die nicht von der rechten Seuche eingenommen ist, hier fühlt sich jeder wohl und die LeGiDa kriegt ordentlich Wiederstand auf der Straße.


----------



## Verminaard (6. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Kritik: Ich finde, dass Deutschland nicht mehr so viele Flüchtlinge aufnehmen sollte, weil [...]
> Rechter Schwachsinn: Diese Asylanten werden langsam echt zu viel. Diese dreckigen Kanaken sollen in ihr Land zurück.



Und genau hier herrscht ein Problem.
Uebt man Kritik und hat eine Meinung dazu, wird vehement gefordert, diese Meinung unwiederlegbar mit serioesen (natuerlich entscheiden hier die Forderer welche serioes ist und welche nicht) Quellen zu untermauern, kann man oder will man das in dieser Form nicht, wird die Meinung als rechts abgesptempelt. Voila, schon bist du ein Nazi.
Da ist es wurscht ob man mit Lebenserfahrung in so eine Diskussion reingeht. Passt eine Meinung/Argument nicht, wird halt so lange relativiert, schoengeredet und niedergemacht, bis man das Spiel nicht mehr mitmacht.
Meinugnsfreiheit sieht in meinen Augen etwas anders aus.
Ah stimmt, konservatives Denken ist keine Meinung, von daher von der Meinungsfreiheit ausgeschlossen.

Es ist im Grunde egal, solang du nicht wirklich Pro-Fluechtling bist, ist es wurscht was du hier von dir gibst, du wirst in die rechte Ecke gestellt.

Ich wuerd genre mal wissen, wer welchen Familien-und Berufsstand hat.


----------



## Seeefe (6. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> während nicht weit entfernt die armen Flüchtlinge versuchen zu schlafen.



Solch eine Formulierung ist genau so ein Schwachsinn, wie "alle Flüchtlinge sind Schmarotzer". 

Warum immer entweder Max. oder Min.?! 

Entweder sind alle Flüchtlinge für Leute kriminell oder Menschen mit heiligen Schein, können manche Leute nicht mal vernünftig diferenzieren?


----------



## cryon1c (6. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Solch eine Formulierung ist genau so ein Schwachsinn, wie "alle Flüchtlinge sind Schmarotzer".
> 
> Warum immer entweder Max. oder Min.?!
> 
> Entweder sind alle Flüchtlinge für Leute kriminell oder Menschen mit heiligen Schein, können manche Leute nicht mal vernünftig diferenzieren?



Nix da. Das was ich unter meinem Fenster sehe, ist das was da ist. Da ist nix mit pauschalisieren, ich sage nur das die Einheimischen hier Krach machen während Ausländer in Ruhe schlafen (wenn sie denn können)... Hab noch keine Flüchtlinge angetroffen die sich daneben benommen haben, kann also ruhig sagen das sie friedlich sind.


----------



## Ruptet (6. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Nix da. Das was ich unter meinem Fenster sehe, ist das was da ist. Da ist nix mit pauschalisieren, ich sage nur das die Einheimischen hier Krach machen während Ausländer in Ruhe schlafen (wenn sie denn können)... Hab noch keine Flüchtlinge angetroffen die sich daneben benommen haben, kann also ruhig sagen das sie friedlich sind.



Und ich hab hier das genaue Gegenteil - Wie aussagekräftig ist das ?


----------



## cryon1c (6. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Ruptet schrieb:


> Und ich hab hier das genaue Gegenteil - Wie aussagekräftig ist das ?



Das ist genau so aussagekräftig wie das Gebiet wo du es beobachten kannst. 
Wenn du genauere Zahlen willst, musst du sie bei den Polizeidirektionen und Gerichten rausquetschen, Ordnungsamt hilft auch. Nur sie wissen wieviele Anzeigen usw es genau gibt und welche Personen sind davon betroffen.


----------



## Cleriker (6. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, was du mir damit sagen willst.
> Ich habe gesagt, dass Freifunker kostenlos WLAn für Flüchtlinge einrichten.
> 
> Und du sagst, ich pauschalisiere und es sei Halbwissen.



Du weißt also nicht mehr, was du selbst geschrieben hast?

Ich merkte an, dass sie zusätzlich zum smartphone samt Vertrag, kostenlose W-LAN hotspots gestellt bekommen und darauf reagierst du, dass die welche dieses wlan stellen, zu den freifunkern gehören. 

Das ist schlicht nicht richtig. An erster Stelle kommt ein Staat und die Bürger der anliegenden Kommunen für diesen Luxus auf, für den andere hart arbeiten müssen. Die Freifunker sind nur ein kleiner Teil und ein großer Teil dieser hat sich dafür einen teureren Vertrag geholt (der Vorteile für sie birgt wie z.B. ein Smartphone, dass sie sonst teurer bezahlen müssten) und setzt diesen dann steuerlich ab. Das nennt man selbstbereicherung.
Zudem:
Was glaubst du werden diese hotspotter machen, wenn irgendein Nutzer dieses Zugangs, etwas illegales damit anstellt/unterstützt?
Wird er sagen, dass das schon okay ist und er die Strafe gerne verbüßt?

Damit verhält es sich wie mit den flüchtigen selbst. Es gibt diese und diese. Ein Paar die das aus selbstbereicherung machen, ein paar aus reiner Nächstenliebe und wieder andere zur Selbstdarstellung.

Das ist aber unterm Strich nicht nur wenig effektiv, sondern auch mit eventuellen Folgen verbunden. Dieser Mehraufwand kostet wieder und sorgt so für weniger Geld fürs Wesentliche. 

Man sollte das echt nicht immer nur durch rosa Gläser betrachten. Es reicht, wenn die Presse "zensiert" und nur positives berichtet. Da müssen wir Bürger (welcher Gesinnung auch immer) wenigstens selbst objektiv bleiben.


----------



## DarkScorpion (6. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Das ist genau so aussagekräftig wie das Gebiet wo du es beobachten kannst.
> Wenn du genauere Zahlen willst, musst du sie bei den Polizeidirektionen und Gerichten rausquetschen, Ordnungsamt hilft auch. Nur sie wissen wieviele Anzeigen usw es genau gibt und welche Personen sind davon betroffen.


Und die werden Einen Teufel tun die tatsächlichen Zahlen rauszubringen, sonst gäbe es von Mutti einen auf den Deckel


----------



## cryon1c (6. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Und die werden Einen Teufel tun die tatsächlichen Zahlen rauszubringen, sonst gäbe es von Mutti einen auf den Deckel



Sollten die aber. Das würde zumindest den Streitpunkt der Kriminalität mit ordentlichen Daten untermauern. Ansonsten drehen wir uns doch im Kreis, da keine Zahlen vorliegen, obwohl diese genau dokumentiert sind.


----------



## Seeefe (6. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Nix da. Das was ich unter meinem Fenster sehe, ist das was da ist. Da ist nix mit pauschalisieren, ich sage nur das die Einheimischen hier Krach machen während Ausländer in Ruhe schlafen (wenn sie denn können)... Hab noch keine Flüchtlinge angetroffen die sich daneben benommen haben, kann also ruhig sagen das sie friedlich sind.



Wenn du bisher nur positive begegnungen mit Flüchtlingen hattest ist das ja schön und gut. 

Aber dann kann man doch trotzdem sachlich bleiben und muss nicht direkt in die entweder oder Ecke hineinfallen...


----------



## cryon1c (6. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Wenn du bisher nur positive begegnungen mit Flüchtlingen hattest ist das ja schön und gut.
> 
> Aber dann kann man doch trotzdem sachlich bleiben und muss nicht direkt in die entweder oder Ecke hineinfallen...



Na wohin denn sonst, es gibt sonst keine Zahlen, deswegen kann man nur über die eigenen Erfahrungen sprechen. Nicht über Gerüchte oder i-was was in einem Smuddelblättchen steht oder auf Youtube mal durchsickert.


----------



## Seeefe (6. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Na wohin denn sonst, es gibt sonst keine Zahlen, deswegen kann man nur über die eigenen Erfahrungen sprechen. Nicht über Gerüchte oder i-was was in einem Smuddelblättchen steht oder auf Youtube mal durchsickert.



Ich glaube "Naiv" ist das richtige Wort für sowas.


----------



## Leob12 (6. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Und genau hier herrscht ein Problem.
> Uebt man Kritik und hat eine Meinung dazu, wird vehement gefordert, diese Meinung unwiederlegbar mit serioesen (natuerlich entscheiden hier die Forderer welche serioes ist und welche nicht) Quellen zu untermauern, kann man oder will man das in dieser Form nicht, wird die Meinung als rechts abgesptempelt. Voila, schon bist du ein Nazi.


Pi-News oder unzensuriert.at sind eben keine seriösen Quellen. 
Wenn jemand eine Meinung hat wie "Alle Ausländer sind kriminell", dann kann man dem Typen auch sagen wie dämlich das ist. Das hat nichts mit Nazikeule oder dergleichen zu tun. Er kann seine Meinung auch weiter äußern, hier wird niemand seiner Meinung beschnitten. 


> Da ist es wurscht ob man mit Lebenserfahrung in so eine Diskussion reingeht. Passt eine Meinung/Argument nicht, wird halt so lange relativiert, schoengeredet und niedergemacht, bis man das Spiel nicht mehr mitmacht.
> Meinugnsfreiheit sieht in meinen Augen etwas anders aus.
> Ah stimmt, konservatives Denken ist keine Meinung, von daher von der Meinungsfreiheit ausgeschlossen.


Die alte Leier von der beschnittenen Meinungsfreiheit, spiel mal eine andere Platte. Ist man Pro-Flüchtling ist man ein Gutmensch, Realitätsverweigerer oder was weiß ich, kann ich auch  



> Es ist im Grunde egal, solang du nicht wirklich Pro-Fluechtling bist, ist es wurscht was du hier von dir gibst, du wirst in die rechte Ecke gestellt.


Wer Contra-Flüchtling ist, ist nunmal rechts. Oder was sonst? Links? Oder ist das nun die politische Mitte der besorgten Bürger?


----------



## cryon1c (6. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Ich glaube "Naiv" ist das richtige Wort für sowas.



Wieso naiv? Weil man erwartet das zivilisierte Leute aus anderen Ländern sich normal verhalten? Oder weil man nicht direkt denkt, es sind Schmarotzer die nur unser Geld, unsere Frauen und Jobs wollen?

Ich bin schon ordentlich in der Welt rumgekommen - und glaub mir, gerade in Asien sind die Leute respektvoller, freundlicher und zivilisierter als viele Europäer. Deppen gibt es aber nach wie vor überall, ich bin aber der Meinung das wir hier deutlich mehr davon haben als die da drüben


----------



## BlackAcetal (6. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Das Problem bei den Asylanten und Armutsflüchtlingen ist, dass sie ihre Kultur mit hier her bringen die zu den Umständen geführt haben vor den sie geflohen sind.

Das trifft für mich den Punkt.


----------



## cryon1c (6. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Das Problem bei den Asylanten und Armutsflüchtlingen ist, dass sie ihre Kultur mit hier her bringen die zu den Umständen geführt haben vor den sie geflohen sind.
> 
> Das trifft für mich den Punkt.



Ihre Kultur ist nix anderes als unsere Kultur. Vergiss nicht, sie kommen aus den Ländern die schon zivilisiert waren wo wir uns hier praktisch mit Steinen gehauen haben. Und falls du auf die Religion ansprichst (die ja ein Teil ihrer Kultur ist, genau wie bei uns) - Islam selbst ruft weder zur Gewalt auf noch zu irgendwas anderem was hier nicht mit unseren Gesetzen vereinbar ist. Ausgenommen radikale Islamisten, die kommen aber nicht als Flüchtlinge hierher.


----------



## Freakless08 (6. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Ausgenommen radikale Islamisten, die kommen aber nicht als Flüchtlinge hierher.


Nicht?
Flüchtlinge: Wo in Deutschland Christen verfolgt werden | ZEIT ONLINE

Christen spüren auch in Deutschland den Hass | welt.de


----------



## DaBlackSheep (6. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Wo immer sich Gruppen darüber streiten wer den mächtigeren, imaginären Freund hat wir es Konflikte geben,
weil man sich mal wieder nicht einig wird - obwohl es im Endeffekt immer darauf hinausläuft, als das sich die Geschichten ähneln.

Rückblickend auf das Christentum könnte man eigentlich doch auch sagen,
dass es mal ein christliches Terror-Regime gab.
Wenn ich alleine an Kreuzzüge denke (Quelle: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kreuzzug)

Ist halt schon ein paar Jahre her,  heute wieder aktuell, nur das die andere Seite jetzt loslegt.

Oder nicht?


----------



## Cleriker (6. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Wieso naiv? Weil man erwartet das zivilisierte Leute aus anderen Ländern sich normal verhalten? Oder weil man nicht direkt denkt, es sind Schmarotzer die nur unser Geld, unsere Frauen und Jobs wollen?
> 
> Ich bin schon ordentlich in der Welt rumgekommen - und glaub mir, gerade in Asien sind die Leute respektvoller, freundlicher und zivilisierter als viele Europäer. Deppen gibt es aber nach wie vor überall, ich bin aber der Meinung das wir hier deutlich mehr davon haben als die da drüben



Und woher weißt du wer von ihnen zivilisiert ist? Gehören die, die da ihre Verpflegung nicht angenommen und es weggeworfen haben etwa dazu? 
Ich hab es schon einmal gesagt. Diese Menschen sind mit ganz anderer Mentalität aufgewachsen und erzogen worden und da kann es eben schneller zu Problemen kommen in Kontakt mit unserer Weise.

Und welche Asiaten meinst du, die zivilisierter sein sollen als wir Europäer? Zu dem freundlichen und respektvollen passen ja eigentlich nur die Japaner. Von zivilisierte ist da aber keine Rede! Was da abgeht, dagegen sind wir nichts.


----------



## cryon1c (6. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Nicht?
> Flüchtlinge: Wo in Deutschland Christen verfolgt werden | ZEIT ONLINE
> 
> Christen spüren auch in Deutschland den Hass | welt.de



Wie gesagt, einzelne Deppen gibt es überall. Hier müssen unsere Gesetze greifen. Oder will man wegen n paar Islamisten die durchgeschlüpft sind, alle bestrafen? Ich soll nicht pauschalisieren, aber hier werden gleich wieder Quellen verlinkt die genau das machen...



Cleriker schrieb:


> Und woher weißt du wer von ihnen zivilisiert ist? Gehören die, die da ihre Verpflegung nicht angenommen und es weggeworfen haben etwa dazu?
> Ich hab es schon einmal gesagt. Diese Menschen sind mit ganz anderer Mentalität aufgewachsen und erzogen worden und da kann es eben schneller zu Problemen kommen in Kontakt mit unserer Weise.
> 
> Und welche Asiaten meinst du, die zivilisierter sein sollen als wir Europäer? Zu dem freundlichen und respektvollen passen ja eigentlich nur die Japaner. Von zivilisierte ist da aber keine Rede! Was da abgeht, dagegen sind wir nichts.




Südkorea, Kazachstan, Uzbekistan und noch viele andere Länder, die ich selbst besucht habe. Gerade Kazachstan & Uzbekistan - da habe ich etliche Jahre verbracht und kann sagen - die Leute sind zivilisiert und respektvoll und da leben die Religionen friedlich zusammen. Es geht also, wenn man es nicht übertreibt.
Was denkt ihr warum Kazachstan z.B. nicht in den Nachrichten auftaucht? Weil die keine Probleme haben und auch anderen keine Probleme bereiten.  Diese Länder orientieren sich eher an Russland und pflegen da auch die Freundschaft zu Russland, aber sie haben immer noch Muslime in einer nicht gerade kleinen Zahl - trotzdem knallt es da nicht. Wieso?


----------



## Freakless08 (6. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, einzelne Deppen gibt es überall. Hier müssen unsere Gesetze greifen. Oder will man wegen n paar Islamisten die durchgeschlüpft sind, alle bestrafen? Ich soll nicht pauschalisieren, aber hier werden gleich wieder Quellen verlinkt die genau das machen...


Es sind Einzelfälle und ich habe auch nirgends geschrieben das dies überall so ist/standard ist, jedoch hast du pauschalisiert das 





cryon1c schrieb:


> Ausgenommen radikale Islamisten, die kommen aber nicht als Flüchtlinge  hierher.


Man kann so etwas eben nicht im Vorfeld kontrollieren.
Das ein kleiner Prozenteil von diesen mit dabei sind ist eben unvermeidbar, das es aber 0 sind 





> die kommen aber nicht als Flüchtlinge  hierher


 ist eindeutig falsch.

In den Quellen werden diese Vergehen zudem auch nicht pauschalisiert wie du es behauptest, sondern so beschrieben wie sie sind: Einzelne Fälle die bekannt wurden. Ich glaube dein "Pauschalisierungsproblem" liegt eher bei dir.


----------



## highspeedpingu (6. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Sind Seehofer und die CSU jetzt auch rechts?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TlOyqQHEpS0

"Sie sind Populisten, meine Damen und Herren": Tumulte im bayerischen Landtag: Abgeordnete rasten in Flüchtlings-Debatte aus - Video - Video - FOCUS Online


----------



## Sparanus (6. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Ich bin schon ordentlich in der Welt rumgekommen - und glaub mir, gerade in Asien sind die Leute respektvoller, freundlicher und zivilisierter als viele Europäer.


Nein, nein, nein das sind sie nicht.
Guck dir an was in Asien alles schief läuft, einiges mehr als in Europa.
Wo in Europa ist die Luft so dreckig, dass du klares Wetter und Bewölktes Wetter nicht mehr unterscheiden kannst?
Wo in Europa treiben sie Terrormilizen herum die ganze Landstriche kontrollieren und dort Andersgläubige ermorden?
Wo in Europa sind Massenvergewaltigungen an der Tagesordnung?



> Gerade Kazachstan & Uzbekistan - da habe ich etliche Jahre verbracht und kann sagen - die Leute sind zivilisiert und respektvoll und da leben die Religionen friedlich zusammen.


Man hat Religion im Sozialismus nun nicht wirklich gefördert und denen so viel Spielraum gelassen, dass sich da großartig was bilden konnte.


> immer noch Muslime in einer nicht gerade kleinen Zahl - trotzdem knallt es da nicht. Wieso?


Gucken wir aber mal an Russlands Grenze entlang, die Tschetschenen sind das nicht grade die grausamsten Kämpfer des IS?
Allgemein sind Russlands Außengrenzen nicht soo friedlich.



> Sind Seehofer und die CSU jetzt auch rechts?


Ja!
Rechts ist was völlig normales und ein normaler Teil des politischen Spektrums, auch die CDU und FDP sind per Definition Rechte Parteien.


----------



## highspeedpingu (6. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Also "Mutti Merkel" auch...


----------



## Amon (6. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Ihre Kultur ist nix anderes als unsere Kultur. Vergiss nicht, sie kommen aus den Ländern die schon zivilisiert waren wo wir uns hier praktisch mit Steinen gehauen haben. Und falls du auf die Religion ansprichst (die ja ein Teil ihrer Kultur ist, genau wie bei uns) - Islam selbst ruft weder zur Gewalt auf noch zu irgendwas anderem was hier nicht mit unseren Gesetzen vereinbar ist. Ausgenommen radikale Islamisten, die kommen aber nicht als Flüchtlinge hierher.


Ja, und genau deswegen leben sie jetzt noch im Mittelalter.


----------



## Sparanus (6. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



highspeedpingu schrieb:


> Also "Mutti Merkel" auch...


Ja,
Rechts ist was ganz normales.
Es gibt Rechts und Links, also schwarz und weiß.
Das ganze musst du dir in der Praxis aber mit einigen Graustufen vorstellen.


----------



## DarkScorpion (6. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Ihre Kultur ist nix anderes als unsere Kultur. Vergiss nicht, sie kommen aus den Ländern die schon zivilisiert waren wo wir uns hier praktisch mit Steinen gehauen haben. Und falls du auf die Religion ansprichst (die ja ein Teil ihrer Kultur ist, genau wie bei uns) - Islam selbst ruft weder zur Gewalt auf noch zu irgendwas anderem was hier nicht mit unseren Gesetzen vereinbar ist. Ausgenommen radikale Islamisten, die kommen aber nicht als Flüchtlinge hierher.


Natürlich ist unsere Kultur eine andere. Genauso wie die amerikanische Kultur oder die Japanische Kultur eine andere ist.

Erst nachdenken dann schreiben


----------



## cryon1c (6. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Natürlich ist unsere Kultur eine andere. Genauso wie die amerikanische Kultur oder die Japanische Kultur eine andere ist.
> 
> Erst nachdenken dann schreiben



Das ist klar. Aber durch offene Grenzen, viele Ausländer (die auf anderen Wegen herumkommen, ohne Asyl) und die moderne Technik vermischt sich eh alles.  Und an anderen Kulturen is nichts schlimmes dran, sie sind sogar interessant und hilfreich.  Muss man jetzt irgendwen ablehnen weil er in einem anderen Land aufgewachsen ist?
Die Grundsätze sind überall ziemlich gleich, die Gesetze - auch, mit wenigen Ausnahmen. 

Und Asien lebt bestimmt nicht im Mittelalter, in vielen Dingen haben sie uns schon überholt und in kurzer Zeit wird es noch viel mehr sein. 

Aber es ist sinnlos mit Leuten zu reden, die alles fremde ablehnen, auf der eigenen Kultur pochen und am liebsten eine moderne Art der chinesischen Mauer bauen würden. 
Wir haben nur einen Planeten und wir sollten mal lernen, friedlich auf diesem zu leben. Durch moderne Technologien haben sich die Grenzen verschoben, Probleme irgendwo in der Welt erreichen uns unmittelbar, nicht mehr wie im Mittelalter. Und auf andere schielen bringt es nicht, wir müssen selbst aktiv werden und anderen Leuten helfen - egal was sie für Probleme haben. Weil wir es können.


----------



## DarkScorpion (6. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Du findest also das eine Kultur zur unseren passt, in der ein 6 jähriger Junge gegenüber seiner Mutter das sagen hat, wenn der Vater ausser Haus ist?

Ins Kinder zwangsverheiratet werden, weil der Vater sich davon ein Geschäft verspricht?

Ich denke, dass so eine Kultur im aufgeklärten Europa nicht passt. Und ich weiß auch das es viele Menschen gibt, die so denken wie ich.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (6. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Ich wuerd genre mal wissen, wer welchen Familien-und Berufsstand hat.


15, ledig, Schüler (geplantes Abitur und dann als Fachinformatiker in der Systemintegration tätig sein)

Was trägt das zur Diskussion bei?
Ob jetzt ein frustrierter, lediger, arbeitsloser jedoch ausgebildeter Schreiner, 45 Jahre alter Günther oder ein 15 Jahre alter, lediger Frank, welcher das Abitur anstrebt für oder gegen Flüchtlinge ist, ändert nichts an irgendeiner Sichtweise.
Man wird entweder nur weniger ernst genommen oder komplett für voll genommen, auch wenn  der größte Schwachsinn geschrieben wurde.


----------



## Verminaard (6. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

*xNoVoLiNE*, ich habe mit jungen Menschen schon sehr viel bessere Gespraeche gefuehrt, als mit manchen Erwachsenen.

Mich haette nur der Background etwas interessiert.
Vor allem, ob die ganzen "rechten" wirklich die Arbeitslosen, nicht ganz so Gebildeten sind wie sie gerne dargestellt werden.


----------



## Sparanus (6. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Und Asien lebt bestimmt nicht im Mittelalter, in vielen Dingen haben sie uns schon überholt und in kurzer Zeit wird es noch viel mehr sein.


Auer Japan und Südkorea sind das auch keine High Tech Staaten,
die Gesellschaft ist oft auch noch weit hinter der unseren.
Guck dir alleine mal die Partnersuche in Japan an.

Asien ist nur beim Ende der Kolonialzeit verdammt gut weggekommen.

Europa ist die Moderne.


----------



## BlackAcetal (6. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Aber höflich sind die allemal


----------



## Sparanus (6. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Das stimmt, ein Chinese hat sogar freundlich Haltung angenommen und den Rechten Arm gehoben als er gesehen hat, dass ich Deutscher bin xD


----------



## Leob12 (6. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Europa ist die Moderne.



Wenn dann bitte Postmoderne...
Japan ist quasi ein Sonderfall, deren Insellage begünstigt eine andere Kultur, da die äußeren Einflüsse geringer sind.


----------



## cryon1c (6. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Auer Japan und Südkorea sind das auch keine High Tech Staaten,
> die Gesellschaft ist oft auch noch weit hinter der unseren.
> Guck dir alleine mal die Partnersuche in Japan an.
> 
> ...



Das hat nicht nur mit High Tech zu tun. Es gibt auch grundlegende Werte wie Gastfreundschaft, Weltoffenheit, friedliches zusammenleben und Politik bei der sich keiner fürchten muss wenn der mal falsches sagt. 
Nicht jeder muss geile Autos herstellen können um gut zu sein. Klar gibt es auch negative Beispiele wie NordKorea. Da ist einiges schief gelaufen, aber auch nicht ohne die USA. 
Europa ist modern, aber man darf nicht sagen das Asien im Mittelalter lebt. Die Kriegsgebiete sehen natürlich so aus, aber wir sind da nicht ganz unschuldig daran. 
Ich habe mein halbes Leben in Asien verbracht und hatte da nie Probleme. Und Europa tut so als ob sie das fortschrittlichste Stück auf der Erde ist, dabei ist hier offener Rassismus an jeder Ecke und keinen kümmert es so wirklich. Da fragt man sich was näher am Mittelalter ist...


----------



## Cleriker (6. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Was??? Meinst du das ernst Leob?

Die schicken ihre Einwohner zwei Monate im Jahr auf Weltreise, wo sie alles live erleben können was es gibt, damit nicht alle zeitgleich in ihren übervölkerten Hightech-Metropolen um Luft Ringen und du meinst die bekommen weniger von der Welt mit als wir hier? 
Darüber solltest du wirklich nochmal in ruhe nachdenken.

cryo,
wie alt warst du zu der Zeit?


----------



## Verminaard (6. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Asien und kein Rassismus?
Hatte dazu schon mal was geschrieben. Aber kam ja von nem Nazi 

btw *cryon1c*, anscheinend gefaellt dir Europa und speziell Deutschland nicht ganz so wirklich, waer nicht Asien eine schoene Option fuer dich?


----------



## Sparanus (6. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Und Europa tut so als ob sie das fortschrittlichste Stück auf der Erde ist, dabei ist hier offener Rassismus an jeder Ecke und keinen kümmert es so wirklich. Da fragt man sich was näher am Mittelalter ist...


Offener Rassismus an jeder Ecke?
Wo leben sonst so viele unterschiedliche Kulturen an einem Ort wie hier in Europa (oder den USA)?
Und Rassismus in China gibt es 150 Volksgruppen, aber eine überwiegt und die diskriminieren die anderen.

EDIT:
Außerdem,
sollte man nicht den Fehler machen die generelle
Freundlichkeit eines Volkes an seinen eigenen Erfahrungen zu messen,
besonders als Europäer nicht.
Ich wurde auch in China durch und durch gut behandelt, aber Asiaten
bewundern Europäer besonders uns Deutsche. Wir gelten als Schön
(kein Witz ich wurde in Peking oft von irgendwelchen Leuten angehalten, weil die ein Foto mit mir machen wollten),
fleißig, intelligent etc
Die Asiaten dann wieder untereinander, das ist was ganz anderes.
Europa ist für große Teile der Welt die Insel der Glückseligen,
vielen kommt gar nicht in den Sinn, dass auch wir Probleme haben.


----------



## cryon1c (6. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Was??? Meinst du das ernst Leob?
> 
> Die schicken ihre Einwohner zwei Monate im Jahr auf Weltreise, wo sie alles live erleben können was es gibt, damit nicht alle zeitgleich in ihren übervölkerten Hightech-Metropolen um Luft Ringen und du meinst die bekommen weniger von der Welt mit als wir hier?
> Darüber solltest du wirklich nochmal in ruhe nachdenken.
> ...



Ich bin in Asien aufgewachsen, bis zum 14en Lebensjahr. Und war auch danach dort. Volljährig zu dieser Zeit. Also mehr als alt genug um zu verstehen was um einen herum passiert. Über Jahre hinweg keine negativen Erfahrungen, weder mit Muslimen, noch mit Christen oder sonstigen. 

Mir gefällt Europa und Deutschland, sonst wäre ich längst woanders. Mir gefallen einige Leute und Parteien hier nicht, die denken ihr heiliges Land wird jetzt von Invasoren überrant und man müsse die Invasoren doch bitte mit allen erdenklichen Mitteln fernhalten - bei Bedarf auch im toten Zustand - Hauptsache nicht innerhalb der eigenen Grenzen. Gerade Deutschland, mit der Erfahrung aus nicht all zu ferner Zeit, sollte doch GAR keinen Rassismus, keine Diskriminierung mehr kennen. In keiner, selbst so harmloser Form. Ich denke manchmal die Bevölkerung hatte nie Geschichtsunterricht oder jeglichen Zugang zu Informationen zum 2. Weltkrieg. 
Ich hatte nie gedacht, das Rassismus hier noch existieren würde, wo ich nach Deutschland kam. Das ging damals nicht in meinen Kopf rein - gerade das Problem, was für einen Weltkrieg und eine unglaubliche Menge an Elend und Tod gesorgt hat, ist wieder aktiv?!
Aber scheinbar lernen es einige nicht.. 

Sind wir hier wirklich fortschrittlich wenn wir Menschen in Klassen unterteilen, ihnen kein normales Leben ermöglichen können (während wir der Industrie und den gierigen Bänkern Milliarden dahin blasen, wo die Sonne nie scheint)? Ohne das diese Leute hier Angst hätten oder negative Erfahrungen machen müssten. Zivilisiertes, fortschrittliches Europa. Pfuj Teufel!

P.S.
Und ja, ich sage bewusst "Menschen". Weil ich nicht nach Herkunft, sozialem Status, Farben oder Religionszugehörigkeit unterscheide. Wir sind alle gleich viel wert, wir müssen alle fressen und pinkeln und es gibt keinen einzigen Grund, einen Menschen über einen anderen zu stellen.


----------



## Sparanus (7. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> (während wir der Industrie und den gierigen Bänkern Milliarden dahin blasen, wo die Sonne nie scheint)?


Ich gehe aber davon aus, dass du trotzdem eine der Parteien gewählt hast, die dafür verantwortlich sind.


> Pfuj Teufel!


Nun mein Freund nenne mir einen Erdteil wo sie es besser haben.


Wir sind eben nicht alle gleich, es gibt Unterschiede,  Menschen sind unterschiedlich und nicht gleich.
Was ein Mensch wert ist, ist schwer zu ermessen, aber die Unterschiede sind da.
Man muss sie nur erkennen, akzeptieren und gezielt nutzen.


----------



## DerLachs (7. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Ich habe mein halbes Leben in Asien verbracht und hatte da nie Probleme. Und Europa tut so als ob sie das fortschrittlichste Stück auf der Erde ist, dabei ist hier offener Rassismus an jeder Ecke und keinen kümmert es so wirklich. Da fragt man sich was näher am Mittelalter ist...


Nichts für ungut, aber wenn du ernsthaft glaubst, dass es in Europa mehr Rassismus als sonstwo gibt, liegst du wohl falsch. Hier geht es nicht um ein rein europäisches oder deutsches Problem, sondern um ein Problem der Menschheit. Wir stecken Menschen automatisch in Schubladen (siehe z.B. Wofür wir Vorurteile brauchen - WDR 5 oder Was sind Vorurteile? | bpb), was je nach Ausprägung in unlustigen Blondinen-Witzen oder ausgewachsenem Rassismus enden kann.


----------



## Cleriker (7. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Wow cryo, machst du dir die Welt einfach...
Ab wann beginnt denn bei dir Rassismus? 

Ich war auch viel unterwegs und habe teils gleiche, teils gegenteilige Erfahrungen gemacht. Ich bin hier in Deutschland nie wirklich mit Rassismus in Berührung gekommen, im nahen Osten und in Afrika jedoch schon. Sag mal beispielsweise zu einem Tschetschenien, Russe und warte auf die Reaktion. Auch gut waren zwei neue Kollegen. Der erste stellte sich vor als Bosnier, der andere sah ähnlich aus und klang vom Akzent auch so. Als ich ihn fragte ob er auch von dort käme ging er fast durch die Decke, weil er Serbe sei. Der regte sich schon auf, wenn wir über Urlaub in Kroatien gesprochen haben. Derartiges habe ich auch in Kasachstan, Kirgisistan, Bosnien und der Ukraine gemerkt. In vielen Regionen reicht es schon wenn man die Herkunft falsch einschätzt.


----------



## cryon1c (7. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Klar sind wir unterschiedlich und wir werden weiterhin andere Leute in Schubladen stecken. Aber eine Sache ist es, darüber unlustige Witze zu machen, eine andere Sache ist es, diese Leute im Mittelmeer ertrinken zu lassen und sich danach zu freuen. 

Der Wert eines Lebens ins unermesslich, und genau so sollten wir es behandeln. Keine Kollateralschäden, kein "nicht so gut gelaufen", kein "Auslända raus!".  
Wir werden das Problem wohl nie ganz los. Aber wir müssen es wie ein Kapitalverbrechen behandeln und alles dafür tun, den Rassismus und die Diskriminierung aus allen möglichen Gründen zu bekämpfen. 
Die Welt verändert sich, alles wird global. Lösen wir die Probleme nicht da wo sie entstehen, kommen sie ziemlich zügig zu uns. Und unsere Analytiker schreien dann wie immer: "Wir haben damit nicht gerechnet! Es wird doppelt oder drei Mal so schlimm!!!"
Wenn wir endlich zu einem Land werden, wo alle Leute friedlich miteinander leben, werden einige andere eventuell folgen.

Und ja, ich habe ernsthaft erwartet, hier keinerlei Rassismus anzutreffen, schon gar nicht öffentlich. Vor allem nicht in den Ländern die direkt vom 2. Weltkrieg betroffen waren. Da muss doch mal irgendwas klingeln das es nix gutes ist...



Cleriker schrieb:


> Wow cryo, machst du dir die Welt einfach...
> Ab wann beginnt denn bei dir Rassismus?
> 
> Ich war auch viel unterwegs und habe teils gleiche, teils gegenteilige Erfahrungen gemacht. Ich bin hier in Deutschland nie wirklich mit Rassismus in Berührung gekommen, im nahen Osten und in Afrika jedoch schon. Sag mal beispielsweise zu einem Tschetschenien, Russe und warte auf die Reaktion. Auch gut waren zwei neue Kollegen. Der erste stellte sich vor als Bosnier, der andere sah ähnlich aus und klang vom Akzent auch so. Als ich ihn fragte ob er auch von dort käme ging er fast durch die Decke, weil er Serbe sei. Der regte sich schon auf, wenn wir über Urlaub in Kroatien gesprochen haben. Derartiges habe ich auch in Kasachstan, Kirgisistan, Bosnien und der Ukraine gemerkt. In vielen Regionen reicht es schon wenn man die Herkunft falsch einschätzt.



Die Welt ist so einfach. Alles andere denken wir uns aus, um sich besser und überlegener zu fühlen. Sieht man jemanden, sollte man einen Menschen sehen. Der muss genau so essen, schlafen und vögeln. Keine weiteren Argumente mehr, alle sind zufrieden. 

Und ja, in vielen Ecken gilt es als Beleidigung wenn man jemanden zum feindlichen Land oder auch nur einer anderen Gruppierung zuordnet. 
Ich würde auch durch die Decke gehen, wenn jemand sagt das ich aus Bayern kommen könnte. Ich baue deswegen aber keinen Zaun drum und zünde auch nix an.


----------



## DerLachs (7. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ich bewundere deinen Idealismus, aber die Realität sieht leider anders aus.


----------



## Cleriker (7. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Cryo,
deine eigenen Beispiele sind doch schon das Problem. Essen schlafen und vögeln? Wie bitte ist denn allein das letzte vereinbar, wenn es Glaubensrichtungen gibt, die Frauen geringer einschätzen als bei uns üblich? Alle gleichermaßen als Menschen sehen, wird genau darin untergraben. Das einzige was helfen würde, wäre wenn wir alle unseren Glauben ablegen und uns ausschließlich an die hier geltenden Gesetze halten. Das geht aber auch nicht, denn das Grundgesetz stützt sich im Grunde ja auch auf Glaubensrichtlinien wie die Nächstenliebe. Also welches Gesetz, aus welcher Gegend der Welt soll vorherrschen?

Wenn die Menschen dort nicht bereit wären und gewesen wären, sich für ihren Glauben gegenseitig abzuschlachten, dann gäbe es diese Flüchtlingsdebatte überhaupt nicht. Also Glauben ablegen geht damit auch nicht. Wie also willst du das unter einen Hut bekommen? 

Und komm mir bitte nicht mit Floskeln, sondern mit konkreten Inhalten und Aussagen.


----------



## cryon1c (7. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Cryo,
> deine eigenen Beispiele sind doch schon das Problem. Essen schlafen und vögeln? Wie bitte ist denn allein das letzte vereinbar, wenn es Glaubensrichtungen gibt, die Frauen geringer einschätzen als bei uns üblich? Alle gleichermaßen als Menschen sehen, wird genau darin untergraben. Das einzige was helfen würde, wäre wenn wir alle unseren Glauben ablegen und uns ausschließlich an die hier geltenden Gesetze halten. Das geht aber auch nicht, denn das Grundgesetz stützt sich im Grunde ja auch auf Glaubensrichtlinien wie die Nächstenliebe. Also welches Gesetz, aus welcher Gegend der Welt soll vorherrschen?
> 
> Wenn die Menschen dort nicht bereit wären und gewesen wären, sich für ihren Glauben gegenseitig abzuschlachten, dann gäbe es diese Flüchtlingsdebatte überhaupt nicht. Also Glauben ablegen geht damit auch nicht. Wie also willst du das unter einen Hut bekommen?
> ...



Unser System ist eigentlich ausgereift und ziemlich einfach. Man kann hier alles machen, was keinem schadet. Ab da hört die eigene Freiheit auf. Egal ob es um Lärmbelästigung oder was schlimmeres geht.
Und die Religion muss sich dem Gesetz beugen.  Ich will das gar nicht unter einen Hut bringen, es wäre langweilig wenn alles gleich wäre. Es müssen einfach unsere Gesetze befolgt werden, und welche das sind, entscheiden wir selbst.


----------



## Nightslaver (7. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Der Wert eines Lebens ins unermesslich, und genau so sollten wir es behandeln.



Nein, der Wert des Lebens ist halt nicht unermesslich, wäre es anders dürftest du keine Kuh und keinen Baum oder dergleichen töten, abholzen, weil auch das ist Leben und müsste somit einen unermesslichen Wert haben. Komischerweise wird dem kein unermesslicher Wert beigemessen, nur der Mensch, der sich selbst für den Gipfel der Schöpfung hält, glaubt das sein eigenes Leben mehr Wert sei als das von irgend etwas anderem auf diesem Planten, vieleicht sogar im Universum. Dabei ist sein Leben am Ende nur genauso wenig Wert wie das jeder x-belibigen Ratte, eines Fisches, oder einer Ameise.
Oder was trägt der Mensch auf diesem Planten bei das ihn unersetzlicher und sein Leben wertvoller macht als das irgend ein anderes Lebewesens?
Macht ihn seine Fähigkeit sprechen zu können wertvoller? Oder Werkzeuge bauen zu können mit denen er seine unermessliche uner sätliche Gier vorrantreibt?
Der Mensch ist im Grunde nur ein extremer Schädling, der das ökologische Gleichgewicht micht Füßen tritt, der seinen und den Lebensraum aller anderen Tier- und Pflanzenarten Tag für Tag zerstört.
Nein so eine Spezies hat nicht das Recht von sich zu behaupten das der Wert irgend eines Lebens irgend eines Menschen seiner Art unermesslich wervoll sei!



cryon1c schrieb:


> Wir werden das Problem wohl nie ganz los. Aber wir müssen es wie ein Kapitalverbrechen behandeln und alles dafür tun, den Rassismus und die Diskriminierung aus allen möglichen Gründen zu bekämpfen.
> Die Welt verändert sich, alles wird global. Lösen wir die Probleme nicht da wo sie entstehen, kommen sie ziemlich zügig zu uns. Und unsere Analytiker schreien dann wie immer: "Wir haben damit nicht gerechnet! Es wird doppelt oder drei Mal so schlimm!!!"



Du willst Rassissmus und Intoleranz bekämpfen? Dann musst du die soziale Ungleichheit und Ungerechtigkeit ausmertzen die sich 10% der Menschheit zur nutze machen um ihren Lebensstil auf Kosten von 90% der restlichen Menschen zu finanzieren. Ein Mensch der ehnlich viel wie jeder andere hat und nicht fürchten muss er könnte es verlieren hat auch keinen Grund einem anderen Menschen nichts zu gönnen und ihn zu diskreminieren.

Solange das System der Menschheit aber so funktioniert das 10% der Menschen 75% des Wohlstands besitzen, 30% sich 20% des Wohlstands teilen müssen und 60% die restlichen 5% aufteilen müssen und die oberen 10% Druck auf die 30% aufbauen das die 60% ihnen ihre 20% Wohlstand wegnehmen wollen und die 10% somit ihre 75% Wohlstand sichern können, solange wird es auch Rassissmus geben weil die Leute Angst haben dort zu landen wo 60% der Menschen leben müssen.
Du musst also bei den oberen 10% ansätzen und deren gehortetes Vermögen gerecht in die restlichen 90% einfließen lassen, das würde schon viel dazu beitragen das die Menschen anderen gegenüber toleranter werden würden.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Wenn wir endlich zu einem Land werden, wo alle Leute friedlich miteinander leben, werden einige andere eventuell folgen.



Nur wen es für andere unter momentanen Gesichtspunkten Vorteile bringen würde zu folgen, oder aber sie es aus Zwang tun müssten. Niemand gibt freiwillig einen "Vorteil" auf wen er nicht muss, so funktionieren die Gesetze der Natur nunmal nicht und um nichts anderes geht es dabei. Wer sich einen Vorteil verschaft, auch auf dem Rücken der anderen der tut das weil er dadurch in der Herachie und der Nahrungskette aufsteigt, wer sich dabei als schwach entpupt geht halt drauf, so funktioniert das fressen und gefressen werden und das System in einem Rudel, das Alphatier, welches am "stärksten" ist bestimmt wann es satt ist, wann die anderen fressen dürfen, mit welchem Weibchen es sich paaren will und wohin die Reise geht, der Rest muss sich damit zufrieden geben was übrig bleibt.
Genauso wie der Kapitalismus und die menschliche Gesellschaft tickt, nicht anders als die Tiere in der Natur.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Und ja, ich habe ernsthaft erwartet, hier keinerlei Rassismus anzutreffen, schon gar nicht öffentlich. Vor allem nicht in den Ländern die direkt vom 2. Weltkrieg betroffen waren. Da muss doch mal irgendwas klingeln das es nix gutes ist...



Sehr naiv, warum sollte etwas klingeln wo es doch anders wo auf der Welt auch nicht klingelt, nicht in China, nicht in Japan, nicht in den USA, nicht in Afrika, nicht sonst wo auf der Welt. Rassissmus ist überall verbreitet und gegenwertig und nur weil du es tagtäglich nicht an jeder Ecke selbst mitbekommst ist er doch da, in Asien genauso wie hier und der Mensch neigt auch dazu ein und den selben Fehler immer wieder zu begehen, 2 mal, 3 mal, manchmal sogar 10 mal, ohne das er daraus etwas gelernt hätte.
Napoleon wollte Russland erobern und ist am Winter gescheitert, Hitler wollte Russland erobern und scheiterte unter anderem wieder am russichen Winter kläglich.
Wohin Armut und soziale Ungerechtigkeit mit einer previligierten adligen Schicht führen können haben schon die alten Römer erleben können, genauso wie die Franzosen unter Ludwig den XVI und trotzdem steuern wir wieder in genau so eine Richtung und entwickelt sich wieder eine art adlige Kaste raus die diesmal zwar keinen Stand von Geburt aus hat, aber einen Stand vom Geld aus und dieser Stand vererbt sich mit dem Geld.
Wir haben in der Geschichte schrecklichste Kriege erlebt und trotzdem wird es immer wieder billigend in Kauf genommen Krieg zu führen um Ziele und Interessen zu erreichen, ect. ect. pp.

Die Menschheit wiederholt dauernd ihre Fehler und lernt nicht daraus, warum sollte es also grade bei Rassissmus und Diskreminierung anders sein?



cryon1c schrieb:


> Die Welt ist so einfach. Alles andere denken wir uns aus, um sich besser und überlegener zu fühlen. Sieht man jemanden, sollte man einen Menschen sehen. Der muss genau so essen, schlafen und vögeln. Keine weiteren Argumente mehr, alle sind zufrieden.



Nein der Mensch macht das nicht um sich einfach nur überlegen zu fühlen, sondern um konkret allen anderen Menschen überlegen zu sein, genauso wie Tiere nicht einfach nur stärker sein wollen als andere weil sie sich so überlegen fühlen können, sondern weil Stärke ein Vorteil ist, wie oben beschrieben, das stärkste Tier entscheidet wann es satt ist und die anderen im Rudel fressen dürfen, das stärkste Tier sucht sich die beste Partnerin aus um sich fortzupflanzen und das stärkste Tier bestimmt wohin das Rudel wandern darf.
Nicht anders sieht es beim Menschen aus, nur das es eine pervertierte Form der im Tierreich herrschenden Gesetze ist die in keinem Verhältnis mehr zum erzielten Nutzen stehen, was aber anscheinden irrelevant zu sein scheint.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Und ja, in vielen Ecken gilt es als Beleidigung wenn man jemanden zum feindlichen Land oder auch nur einer anderen Gruppierung zuordnet.
> Ich würde auch durch die Decke gehen, wenn jemand sagt das ich aus Bayern kommen könnte. Ich baue deswegen aber keinen Zaun drum und zünde auch nix an.



Sorry, wen man wegen sowas schon beleidigt ist das nicht weniger lächerlich als beleidigt / verärgert darüber zu sein das neben einem ein  schwarzer einzieht.


----------



## Cleriker (7. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Unser System ist eigentlich ausgereift und ziemlich einfach. Man kann hier alles machen, was keinem schadet. Ab da hört die eigene Freiheit auf. Egal ob es um Lärmbelästigung oder was schlimmeres geht.
> Und die Religion muss sich dem Gesetz beugen.  Ich will das gar nicht unter einen Hut bringen, es wäre langweilig wenn alles gleich wäre. Es müssen einfach unsere Gesetze befolgt werden, und welche das sind, entscheiden wir selbst.


Die Religion muss sich dem Gesetz beugen! Genau meine denke. Ist in großen Teilen Afrikas aber leider so, dass die Gesetze den Religionen angepasst wurden.
Du sagst doch man sollte niemanden wie einen Menschen zweiter Klasse behandeln. Aber den neuen unsere Gesetze mit Allee Gewalt aufdrücken und sie damit in ihrem Glauben unterdrücken... wie nennst du denn das?

Das meinte ich, als ich schrieb, du machst es dir zu leicht!

Ich versuche es mal an einem Beispiel:
Es gibt Menschen auf der Welt, die Frauen als weniger erachten. Die vielleicht so aufgewachsen sind, dass man sie sogar verprügeln darf. Bei mir sieht das anders aus. Für mich sind Frauen was heiliges, schützenswertes. Selbst wenn meine mit dem Messer auf mich losgehen sollte und Nahkampftechniken beherrscht, könnte ich sie nie im Leben schlagen. Auch nicht in Notwehr. Wenn jetzt einer der anderen Denkweise gerade hier her kommt und seiner Dame eine langt, würde ich dazwischen gehen. Wir kämpfen und machen Dinge kaputt und andere machen mit und es entsteht Chaos, verletzte und Kosten. Wie sollen jetzt unsere Gerichte entscheiden? Soll ich verurteilt werden, weil ich jedes Leben zu schützen versuchte? Sollte seine Erziehung, sein von Gott gegebenes Recht als Mann und damit sein Glaube unterdrückt werden? Wenn letzteres, was dann? Dann steht am nächsten Tag in jeder nicht deutschen Zeitung, dass wir Ausländer mies behandeln und das ja typisch nationalsozialistischen ist.
Geht also nicht.

Wie würdest du handeln und wie würdest du politisch korrekt erklären, warum wir Gesetze erlassen, die ihren Glauben einschränken? Da bin ich jetzt mal gespannt...


----------



## cryon1c (7. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ich rede hier nur über Deutschland aktuell. Wer herkommt, passt sich unseren Gesetzen an. Wenn nicht, wird der Probleme kriegen. Es ist dabei so egal ob er Frauen unterdrückt, kein Schweinefleisch isst oder an das fliegende Spaghettimonster glaubt. Punkt.


----------



## Verminaard (7. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Ich rede hier nur über Deutschland aktuell. Wer herkommt, passt sich unseren Gesetzen an. Wenn nicht, wird der Probleme kriegen. Es ist dabei so egal ob er Frauen unterdrückt, kein Schweinefleisch isst oder an das fliegende Spaghettimonster glaubt. Punkt.





cryon1c schrieb:


> Bestehende Gesetze können angepasst werden. Nix  ist für die Ewigkeit und sie wurden schon mehr als oft ausgehebelt  sobald es ums Geld usw geht. Würde keinen wundern wenn die zeitig  geändert werden.




Ja wie jetzt?
Wer entscheidet welches Gesetz gut ist und welches nicht?
Ich will hier nur an die Erpressung erinnern, welche stattgefunden hat, damit vor sehr kurzer Zeit Einige (Viele) nach Deutschland geschafft worden sind.
Da wurde sich auch nicht an geltende Gesetze gehalten.

Fiktives Szenario: Deutschland schafft es wirtschaftlich und platzmaessig noch sehr viel mehr Fluechtlinge aufzunehmen. Der Anteil der islamischen Bevoelkerung in Deutschland betraegt ploetzlich nicht mehr ~5% sondern sehr viel mehr, und die fordern dann Gesetzesanpassungen, die ihrem Glauben entsprechen.
Muss sich dann Deutschland beugen? Gibt es wieder Erpressungen? Gibt es eventuell im schlimmsten Fall Buergerkrieg?


----------



## Sparanus (7. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Du bist deiner eigenen Definition selber ein Rassist.


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (7. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Das was ich während meiner Nachtschicht hörte im Radio war das andere Länder auffordern Deutschland solle seine Grenzen schließen!
Und nicht weiterhin mit seiner Politik für steigende Flüchtlingsströme zu sorgen!

Ok also wir sind jetzt auch noch Schuld daran ...

Edit: Das ist mir echt zu Bunt


----------



## cryon1c (7. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Ja wie jetzt?
> Wer entscheidet welches Gesetz gut ist und welches nicht?
> Ich will hier nur an die Erpressung erinnern, welche stattgefunden hat, damit vor sehr kurzer Zeit Einige (Viele) nach Deutschland geschafft worden sind.
> Da wurde sich auch nicht an geltende Gesetze gehalten.
> ...



So was nennt man Demokratie. Wahlen und so, das entscheidet über unsere Gesetze. Wählen wir eine rechte Partei, kann die ihre Sachen durchboxen. Und wenn die islamische Bevölkerung eine Partei gründet und die entsprechend durchbringt dann ist es eben so. Die NPD haben wir auch und das ist auch nicht cool, aber so ist Demokratie eben. 
Da soll es weder Erpressungen noch Bürgerkriege geben. Damit wären wir nicht besser als die Deppen die gerade an so ziemlich vielen Orten ihren Krieg führen. 

Ich selbst glaube aber herzlich wenig daran, das es so kommt. Eher integrieren sich die Leute, die herkommen. Genau wie ich es getan habe und millionen andere Ausländer, nicht nur hier, sondern auch in anderen Ländern. Globalisierung bringt auch eine globale Wanderung mit sich, die Leute suchen ein besseres Leben. Nur weil wir hier ordentlich Kohle und einen guten Ruf haben, können wir praktisch überall hin und dort auch in Ruhe leben. 
Eventuell liegt es daran das ich selbst eingewandert bin, mich integriert habe, die Sprache genau so gut wie Einheimische beherrsche etc... Aber gerade das bestätigt für mich das es absolut keinen Grund gibt, Ausländer (egal mit welchem Status) als eine Art "Bedrohung" zu sehen, wenn man etwas Hirnmasse besitzt


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (7. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> So was nennt man Demokratie. Wahlen und so, das entscheidet über unsere Gesetze. Wählen wir eine rechte Partei, kann die ihre Sachen durchboxen. Und wenn die islamische Bevölkerung eine Partei gründet und die entsprechend durchbringt dann ist es eben so. Die NPD haben wir auch und das ist auch nicht cool, aber so ist Demokratie eben.
> Da soll es weder Erpressungen noch Bürgerkriege geben. Damit wären wir nicht besser als die Deppen die gerade an so ziemlich vielen Orten ihren Krieg führen.
> 
> Ich selbst glaube aber herzlich wenig daran, das es so kommt. Eher integrieren sich die Leute, die herkommen. Genau wie ich es getan habe und millionen andere Ausländer, nicht nur hier, sondern auch in anderen Ländern. Globalisierung bringt auch eine globale Wanderung mit sich, die Leute suchen ein besseres Leben. Nur weil wir hier ordentlich Kohle und einen guten Ruf haben, können wir praktisch überall hin und dort auch in Ruhe leben.
> Eventuell liegt es daran das ich selbst eingewandert bin, mich integriert habe, die Sprache genau so gut wie Einheimische beherrsche etc... Aber gerade das bestätigt für mich das es absolut keinen Grund gibt, Ausländer (egal mit welchem Status) als eine Art "Bedrohung" zu sehen, wenn man etwas Hirnmasse besitzt



Als Einwanderer sich zu Integrieren ist ok!
Zu Flüchten und Hilfe ablehnen und Forderungen zu stellen ist inakzeptabel!
Alle Asiaten ausnahmen bestätigen dies falls es Ausnahmen gibt Integrieren sich Anstandslos!
Die sind sogar stillere Vertreter unsere Gesellschaft als ich und manch andere Deutsche.


----------



## DarkScorpion (7. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Mal davon ab das sich Flüchtlinge nicht integrieren sollen, da sie eh nach Kriegsende wieder zurück gehen, wo siehst du eine Integration der Einwanderer.

Türkische Familien in der 3. Generation in Deutschland, aber kein Wort deutsch sprechen können. Ganze Stadtteile in der kaum Deutsch gesprochen wird und wenn dann eher so was wie Verzieh dich Scheiß Kartoffel.

Klar alles bestens integriert.


----------



## Threshold (7. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Auch das kannst du nicht pauschalisieren.
Ich kenne gleich mehrere Deutsche mit türkischen Wurzeln, die hier geboren sind, Deutsche sind, die Schule gut abgeschlossen haben, Berufe gelernt oder studiert haben und hier arbeiten und den Sozialstaat mit finanzieren.


----------



## DarkScorpion (7. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Das war ja auch an Cyron1c gerichtet, der meint das sich alle integriert haben.


----------



## Imperat0r (7. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Threshold schrieb:


> Auch das kannst du nicht pauschalisieren.
> Ich kenne gleich mehrere Deutsche mit türkischen Wurzeln, die hier geboren sind, Deutsche sind, die Schule gut abgeschlossen haben, Berufe gelernt oder studiert haben und hier arbeiten und den Sozialstaat mit finanzieren.




Da gebe ich dir vollkommen Recht! 
Es gibt aber mindestens genauso viele, die sich einfach nicht integrieren wollen. Sie leben hier in einer Parallelgesellschaft.

Deutschland lässt das ganze aber zu. Normal, dass jeder nach Deutschland möchte. Hier bekommt man alles ohne je was geleistet zu haben. Flüchtlingen, die aus Kriegsgebieten kommen sollte man aufjedenfall helfen! Die können am wenigsten dafür, dass in Ihrem Land so eine Situation herrscht. Das ganze sollte aber in Europa besser verteilt werden.

Abgesehen von Flüchtlingen sollte die Politik dem ganzen mal einen Riegel vorschieben und es so machen wie z.B. in Kanada. Einen Job vorweisen, die Sprache sprechen und 1 Jahr vom eigenen Geld ohne staatliche Unterstützung leben.


----------



## Cleriker (7. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Threshold schrieb:


> Auch das kannst du nicht pauschalisieren.
> Ich kenne gleich mehrere Deutsche mit türkischen Wurzeln, die hier geboren sind, Deutsche sind, die Schule gut abgeschlossen haben, Berufe gelernt oder studiert haben und hier arbeiten und den Sozialstaat mit finanzieren.



Jupp. Er kann nicht pauschalisieren dass es sich so verhält, ebenso wie es Cryo nicht aus der entgegengesetzten Richtung kann. An der Stelle frage ich mal warum du diesen Beitrag nur aus der einen Sichtweise anfechtest? Objektiv wirkt das jedenfalls nicht.
Ums mal deutlicher zu machen:
Jemand behauptet, dass 5+2 nicht 7, sondern 9 sei. Du schweigst. 
Jemand behauptet, dass 2+5 nicht 7, sondern 9 sei. Du wiedersprichst! 
Warum???


----------



## Nightslaver (7. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Jupp. Er kann nicht pauschalisieren dass es sich so verhält, ebenso wie es Cryo nicht aus der entgegengesetzten Richtung kann. An der Stelle frage ich mal warum du diesen Beitrag nur aus der einen Sichtweise anfechtest? Objektiv wirkt das jedenfalls nicht.
> Ums mal deutlicher zu machen:
> Jemand behauptet, dass 5+2 nicht 7, sondern 9 sei. Du schweigst.
> Jemand behauptet, dass 2+5 nicht 7, sondern 9 sei. Du wiedersprichst!
> Warum???



Ganz einfach, weil beim ersten ja nur verallgemeinert und beim zweiten übertrieben wird. 
Das Verhalten kann man beim ihm, aber auch anderen, schon seit geraumer Zeit immer wieder beobachten.
Verallgemeinerung für Flüchtlinge ist in Ordnung und lässt man gerne durchgehen, Übertreibung gegen Flüchtlinge ist böse und muss mit Stumpf und Stiel bekämpft werden.


----------



## Threshold (7. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Imperat0r schrieb:


> Da gebe ich dir vollkommen Recht!
> Es gibt aber mindestens genauso viele, die sich einfach nicht integrieren wollen. Sie leben hier in einer Parallelgesellschaft.



Genauso viele?
Denkst du nicht, dass das totaler Quatsch ist?

Ich behaupte doch auch nicht, dass die Hälfte der Ostdeutschen Nazi sind.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, weil beim ersten ja nur verallgemeinert und beim zweiten übertrieben wird.
> Das Verhalten kann man beim ihm, aber auch anderen, schon seit geraumer Zeit immer wieder beobachten.
> Verallgemeinerung für Flüchtlinge ist in Ordnung und lässt man gerne durchgehen, Übertreibung gegen Flüchtlinge ist böse und muss mit Stumpf und Stiel bekämpft werden.



Wie meinen?
Verallgemeinern sollte man gar nicht, genauso wenig pauschalisieren und Stammstisch Parolen nachplappern.
Das alles führt zu nichts.


----------



## Amon (7. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

In die eine Richtung darf man halt nicht pauschalisieren aber wenn man das in die andere Richtung macht ist das salonfähig. Habe ich hier schon einmal geschrieben.


----------



## Threshold (7. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Gut, dann sag ich ab jetzt, dass im Osten nur Nazis hocken, die Flüchtlingslager anzünden, fremde anpöbeln, herummotzen, Streit suchen und alles ablehnen, was nicht in ihrem Weltbild passt.


----------



## Verminaard (7. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Was sind genau Stammtischparolen?
Bin kein staendiger Wirtshaussitzer oder Kneipengeher.

Woher soll ich dann wissen was dort an den Stammtischen so gesprochen wird? Sitzen Linke nicht auch an Stammtischen? Man koennte hier mit einem Vorurteil kommen, und behaupten das die kein Geld dafuer haben und eher vor den Kneipen rumlungern 

Wenn meine Meinung/(Lebens)Erfahrung, unabhaengig mit einer Aussage, wie sie eventuell an einem Stammtisch losgelassen wird, gleich ist, bin ich dann genauso ein Stammtischparolennazihetzer?
Wie war das mit der Verallgemeinerung?

Man soll hier fuer eher linksorienterite Meinungen offen sein, wie sieht es aber andersherum aus?
Gehen mal unsere linken Freunde auch auf die konservativen ein? Oder ist nur die linke Meinung richtig?
Ist das nicht auch eine Art des vielverhassten Faschismus?


Kann ich mir im Grunde selbst beantworten: alles was rechts ist, ist keine Meinung sondern falsch..... (so oder so sinngemaeß wuerde es beantwortet werden)

/edit weil ich kein Doppelpost wollte:


Threshold schrieb:


> Gut, dann sag ich ab jetzt, dass im Osten nur  Nazis hocken, die Flüchtlingslager anzünden, fremde anpöbeln,  herummotzen, Streit suchen und alles ablehnen, was nicht in ihrem  Weltbild passt.


Stimmt doch gar nicht, ich hab doch mal eine Auflistung gepostet (mit Quellenangaben!), wo hervorgeht, das die meisten Fluechtlingsheimbraende von Fluechtlingen selbst gelegt wurden.
Folgt man deiner Aussage, sind die Fluechtlingsheimanzuender Nazis = Fluechtlinge gleich Nazis.
Irgendwie komm ich jetzt durcheinander.
Ich dachte Nazis will hier keiner, und die werden in den Bahnhoefen bejubelt?


----------



## Nightslaver (7. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Threshold schrieb:


> Genauso viele?
> Denkst du nicht, dass das totaler Quatsch ist?



Es gibt keine verlässlichen Zahlen dazu, darum kann man weder sagen das seine Meinung Quatsch ist, noch das sie es nicht ist.
Was er sagt kann also richtig sein, oder auch falsch, genauso wie das es Gott gibt, oder es ihn nicht gibt, bis es jemand eines von beiden belegen kann ist beides richtig.
Nennt sich dann halt Meinung die man haben darf.

Was man aber wohl schon sagen kann ist das es genug zu sein scheinen um schon von einer gelebten "Werteparalellgesellschaft" zu reden die auf Gründen falsch gelebter Tolleranz zu entstehen scheint:






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UVOSUuuJIoc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Amon (7. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Wenn der Faschismus wieder kommt nennt er sich Antifaschismus.


----------



## Cleriker (7. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Threshold schrieb:


> Gut, dann sag ich ab jetzt, dass im Osten nur Nazis hocken, die Flüchtlingslager anzünden, fremde anpöbeln, herummotzen, Streit suchen und alles ablehnen, was nicht in ihrem Weltbild passt.


Das reicht mir als Antwort. Schade. :neue:


----------



## Imperat0r (7. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Threshold schrieb:


> Genauso viele?
> Denkst du nicht, dass das totaler Quatsch ist?
> 
> Ich behaupte doch auch nicht, dass die Hälfte der Ostdeutschen Nazi sind.



Nennen wir das Kind beim namen. Libanesen! 90 % von denen beziehen Hartz4. Das sind Fakten. (Siehe Unterm Bild. Arbeit: Ausländer beziehen doppelt so oft Hartz IV - Deutschland - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten) 
Diese ganzen Großfamilien. Willst du mir sagen, dass diese Leute gut integriert sind? 

Es doch ein offenes Geheimnis, dass die ihr Geld mit Kriminellen Aktivitäten verdienen und zusätzlich noch Geld vom Staat absacken.
Wie kann es sein, dass so Leute Autos für 100 000+ EUR fahren? 

Polizisten müssen sich von denen beschimpfen lassen und wenn die irgendwas sagen heißt es direkt sie wären Ausländerfeindlich. 
Wenn man als Deutscher in der Türkei oder Spanien einen Polizisten beschimpfst kannst du dir ja denken was passiert.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-a6uxy1Dn_o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Super Integriert! Von so Leuten brauchen wir bitte mehr in diesem Land!


----------



## shadie (7. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Threshold schrieb:


> Gut, dann sag ich ab jetzt, dass im Osten nur Nazis hocken, die Flüchtlingslager anzünden, fremde anpöbeln, herummotzen, Streit suchen und alles ablehnen, was nicht in ihrem Weltbild passt.



Wenn die Abläufe bzgl. der Abschiebung von Wirtschaftsflüchtlingen nicht beschleunigt wird.

Bzw. Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge nicht bald strikt abgelehnt / nicht mal in DE einreisen dürfen.

Die Kriegsflüchtlinge nicht besser auf Europa verteilt werden,
kann ich dir voraussagen, dass das kein "Phönomen des Ostens" bleiben wird.

Im "Westen" von DE fängts ja auch bereits an.

Die Politik muss da langsam aber sicher handeln und so schnell wie unsere Politik ist, ist es jetzt eigentlich bereits zu spät.
Was passiert stattdessen?
Das Budget für die Flüchtlinge wird um 3 Milliarden € aufgestockt.
Das ist keine dauerhafte Lösung!


----------



## Verminaard (7. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

*Imperat0r* 	 , unfassbar sowas. Da verstehe ich die Ohnmacht des deutschen Staatsapparat nicht.

*Nightslaver*, ich bin da bisschen sprachlos. Geht das eigentlich an den Leuten vorbei was hier so passiert?

Ich versteh die Leute echt nicht. Wieso kann man nicht einfach eine Grenze ziehen, die bei der Missachtung unserer (Grund)Gesetze anfaengt.
Leute die das nicht wollen, koennen gerne irgendwoanders hin gehen. Vielleicht dorthin wo es eben solche Gesetze nicht gibt.
Momentan ist es doch so das alle Vorteile des deutschen Sozialstaates mitgenommen werden, und auch gleich die lasche Justiz in Deuschland ausgenutzt wird.
Win-Win-Situation fuer diese Einzelfaelle.
Nein verdammt, es sind keine Einzelfaelle, wann sieht es endlich der letzte Blinde ein?
Bald wird der gut integrierte Migrant der Einzelfall sein, wollt ihr wirklich das es so kommt?


Kann mir wer das uebersetzten? Mein russisch? ist leider etwas eingerostet.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yfm2FktU0rY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Soweit ich in Erfahrung bringen konnte ist das eine Fachkraeftetagung in Goettingen.

btw, wieso wird sowas nicht auch in den serioesen Medien gebracht?


----------



## Amon (7. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Schulen, Kindergärten und Spielplätze verrotten langsam weil angeblich kein Geld da ist. Aber für "Flüchtlinge" kann man mal eben 3 Milliarden locker machen.


----------



## taks (7. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Amon schrieb:


> Schulen, Kindergärten und Spielplätze verrotten langsam weil angeblich kein Geld da ist. Aber für "Flüchtlinge" kann man mal eben 3 Milliarden locker machen.



Flüchtlinge: Wer soll das alles bezahlen? | ZEIT ONLINE

Geld ist da, die Frage ist nur wieso es nicht dafür aufgewendet wird.


----------



## Leob12 (7. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Was??? Meinst du das ernst Leob?
> 
> Die schicken ihre Einwohner zwei Monate im Jahr auf Weltreise, wo sie alles live erleben können was es gibt, damit nicht alle zeitgleich in ihren übervölkerten Hightech-Metropolen um Luft Ringen und du meinst die bekommen weniger von der Welt mit als wir hier?
> Darüber solltest du wirklich nochmal in ruhe nachdenken.
> ...


Schrieb ich das? Die Kultur hat sich lange Zeit etwas eigenständiger entwickeln können, mehr nicht, bedingt durch die Insellage.


----------



## Nightslaver (7. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Verminaard schrieb:


> *Nightslaver*, ich bin da bisschen sprachlos. Geht das eigentlich an den Leuten vorbei was hier so passiert?



Nein geht es vermutlich nicht, aber es passt aber wohl nicht ins eigene Vorstellungsbild und in das Bild was Politik und Medien zu malen versuchen und wird deshalb einfach ausgeblendet, oder als Einzelfall abgestempelt.
Realitätsverweigerung nennt man sowas auch im Fachjargon (ich nenne es auch gerne das Hitlersympthom, weil es bei Hitler genauso war), etwas das nicht sein darf ist einfach nicht für die entsprechende Person existent.
Akzeptieren das es ein Problem gibt wird man wohl erst wen es an die eigene Haustür klopft und wirklich schon gravierend ist, oder aber man nur noch davor kapitulieren kann, solange man es noch irgendwie ausblenden kann wird man sich in ein Bild von seiner "intakten" Vorstellung flüchten und an Strohhalme klammern die belegen das es garnicht existent ist, oder aber völlig lapidar ist.

Und nur nochmal zum Verständnis, ich behaupte nicht das diese Probleme grasierend sind, sondern nur das sie existent sind und angegangen gehören und eben nicht "nur" Einzelfälle sind.
Wer diese Probleme nicht angeht wird wirklich irgendwann aufwachen und in einer Welt leben die er heute nur aus dem Ausland vermittelt bekommt, das mag vieleicht nicht in 2 Jahren der Fall sein, oder auch nicht in 10 Jahren, vieleicht passiert das sogar erst in 60 Jahren, oder  100 Jahren, aber will man seinen Kindern eine Welt hinterlassen wo sie sich vieleicht auch in den Grenzen Europas mit religösen Extremisten und Mittelalterlichen Weltbildern auseinander setzen müssen? Wo radikale Muslime vieleicht auf die Idee kommen könnten einen islamischen Staat im Herzen Europas, wie zum Beispiel im Kosovo zu errichten, nur weil hier und heute auf Grund falsch verstandener Toleranz der Keim für sowas gelgt wird, weil Probleme ignoriert werden und runtergespielt wurden?

Das ist die Frage die sich jeder für sich stellen sollte und für sich selbst beantworten muss. 



Leob12 schrieb:


> Schrieb ich das? Die Kultur hat sich lange Zeit  etwas eigenständiger entwickeln können, mehr nicht, bedingt durch die  Insellage.



Die japanische Kultur ist so wie sie ist weil die Japaner Rassissten per exelenz sind, kannst ja mal in Asien rumfragen. Sicher sind sie Besuchern gegenüber auch gastfreundlich, das schließt sich bei Rassissmus nicht zwingend aus, wen du mal zu Besuch kommst, aber einwandern lassen wollen die bei sich kaum jemanden. Nicht umsonst ist Japan eines der Länder mit dem geringsten Anteil an Zuwanderern auf der Welt.
Unter solchen Bedingungen kann sich natürlich eine eigene von außen recht wenig beeinflusste Kultur entwickeln und erweckt es natürlich den Eindruck nach außen das Japaner sehr tolerant seien, wie gesagt zeitweisen Gästen gegenüber sind es die Japaner auch.
Aber ich will mal nicht wissen was in Japan los wäre wen da plötzlich jährlich 1 Million Schwarzafrikaner einwandern wollten, da wäre wohl selbst da die Toleranz schnell am Ende.


----------



## Threshold (7. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Amon schrieb:


> Schulen, Kindergärten und Spielplätze verrotten langsam weil angeblich kein Geld da ist. Aber für "Flüchtlinge" kann man mal eben 3 Milliarden locker machen.



Du solltest lieber die Kapitalismuskrise kritisieren, die 1 Billion Euro kostet und das nicht an die paar Flüchtlinge festmachen, die genau wegen der Kapitalismuskrise zu uns kommen.


----------



## Rolk (7. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Amon schrieb:


> Schulen, Kindergärten und Spielplätze verrotten langsam weil angeblich kein Geld da ist. Aber für "Flüchtlinge" kann man mal eben 3 Milliarden locker machen.



Der Investitionsrückstand unserer Schulen beläuft sich mittlerweile auf 32 Milliarden Euro. Da geht es nicht um irgendwelche Luxusprobleme, sondern um essentielle Dinge wie funktionierende Toilettenanlagen, dichte Dächer oder Grundwasserfreie Keller.


----------



## Amon (7. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Wegen der Kapitalismuskrise oder eher weil die USA den kompletten nahen Osten destabilisieren?


----------



## Sparanus (7. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Schrieb ich das? Die Kultur hat sich lange Zeit etwas eigenständiger entwickeln können, mehr nicht, bedingt durch die Insellage.



Die Japaner sehen sich manchmal als "asiatisches Deutschland". 
Wie hat mir ein Japaner mal gesagt:

Wir haben die Deutsche Politik ab 1871 kopiert, aber wir hatten nie die Pickelhaube. 

Historisch betrachtet, wird man das wohl ein bisschen anders sehen, aber Fakt ist doch das Japans Imperialismus ansich schon recht europäisch war.


----------



## Nightslaver (7. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Threshold schrieb:


> Du solltest lieber die Kapitalismuskrise kritisieren, die 1 Billion Euro kostet und das nicht an die paar Flüchtlinge festmachen, die genau wegen der Kapitalismuskrise zu uns kommen.



Der Kapitalismus befindet sich momentan noch in keiner Krise, ehr im Gegenteil, dem Kaptialismus geht es so blendend wie schon lange nicht mehr. Was sich in einer Krise befindet sind die Gesellschaften / Länder die nach dem kapitalistischen Wirtschaftsbild leben, weil Kapitalismus und soziale Gleichheit / Gerechtigkeit vertragen sich nunmal einfach nicht. Das letztere steht dem ersteren im Weg und ist hinderlich.
Der Kapitalismus würde erst in einer Krise stecken wen er selbst nicht mehr lebensfähig wäre, so in etwa wie es auch auch beim Komunismus war, da Kapitalismus aber weniger als Komunismus vom Verhalten des Menschen abhängig ist ist es schwer an so einen Punkt zu gelangen wo der Kapitalismus krieseln würde.


----------



## Threshold (7. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Na, ich weiß nicht, wenn die Umverteilung von unten nach oben so weiter geht, wie in den letzten 10 Jahren, wird es keine 10 Jahre mehr dauern, bis der Kapitalismus in der jetzigen form nicht mehr tragbar wird.


----------



## Dennisth (7. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Verminaard schrieb:


> btw, wieso wird sowas nicht auch in den serioesen Medien gebracht?



Weil unsere tollen "seriösen" Medien auf Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen machen und es sich nicht erlauben können / dürfen negativ über unsere ganzen neuen "Fachkräfte" zu berichten.

Die Polizei kann da auch leider nichts machen, weil dann die Leute, die so Aktionen machen rumheulen, dass die Polizei übertriebene Gewalt einsetzt 

Gestern im Radio gehört wie die ganzen tollen "Flüchtlinge" mit dem Zug in München / Dortmund angekommen sind und von den ganzen "Gutmenschen" bejubelt wurden. Ist das irgendein Hype den ich verpasst habe oder können die Menschen da nicht sehen was so Nachrichten vermitteln? 

Meine Persönliche Meinung hierzu ist ganz einfach:
- Kriegs-Flüchtlinge aufnehmen, versorgen und nach Ende der Kampfhandlungen wieder zurück schicken.
- "Flüchtlinge" wie in den Videos und auch "Kriegs-Flüchtlinge" die sich hier nicht an die Gesetze halten wollen, RAUS. Direkt und ohne Mitleid wieder wegschicken. Vorher biometrisch erfassen damit solche Personen nie wieder kommen können. 

Es ist ganz einfach: Die meisten "Flüchtlinge" wollen nach hier, weil es hier die "kostenlos Kultur" gibt. Sprich, Geld fürs nix tun bekommen, Wohnung gestellt bekommen, Straftaten die man begeht werden nicht verfolgt usw.

Der Polizei sollte man hier die Samthandschuhe wegnehmen und einfach hart durchgreifen. Wenn die Polizei es nicht kann, haben wir noch das Militär, was wir einsetzen können. Ja das ist hart, aber die kommen und WOLLEN nach hier und hier hat man sich an Regeln zu halten und wer das nicht tut fliegt. Was meint ihr wohl, wie viele von diesen "armen Flüchtlingen" Straftaten begehen würden, wenn sich herumspricht, dass man direkt in einen Wagen gepackt wird und mit dem nächsten Flieger zurück geschickt wird? 

Gegen gewaltbereite "Flüchtlinge" wie in dem Video oben kann man doch perfekt Tränengas, Shocker oder auch Platzpatronen nutzen. Da ist nix mit "Mitleid" oder "die können doch nix dafür".  Hier kommt dann natürlich das "Killer"-Argument, dass da ja auch Frauen und Kinder sind die vielleicht unschuldig da rein kommen.  Naja dann müssen sie sich nicht dazu stellen und wenn doch, dann nennt man dies "Mittäter" bzw. "Menschliches Schutzschild". Dann habe ich auch kein Mitleid mit denen, wenn die als große Familie wieder zurück müssen.

@cryon1c 
Deine Ansichten erinnern mich irgendwie an Star Trek. Kein Hass oder Krieg auf der Erde, keiner muss hungern, allen geht es gut....

Ja wäre toll, wenn das auch hier so wäre, nur leider ist in Star Trek um zu dem Eden zu werden der dritte Weltkrieg ausgebrochen....

Mag zwar hart klingen, aber Kriegs-Flüchtlinge sind froh, wenn sie nach hier kommen, in Sicherheit sind und entsprechend versorgt werden. Sie wollen den Krieg hinter sich lassen und stellen keine "dummen" Forderungen. Die anderen "Flüchtlinge" stellen Forderungen, wollen das WIR uns IHNEN anpassen und drücken ihre Argumente zur not mit Erpressung oder Gewalt durch. Siehe in Ungarn wo die einen "Hungerstreik" "durchgezogen" haben, weil man sie nicht nach Deutschland lassen wollte. Da hätten die Verantwortlichen einfach sagen müssen: "Ja dann streikt doch." Was meint ihr wie schnell die um Essen "betteln" würden, wenn die merken, dass ihr Trotz-Verhalten keine Wirkung gezeigt hätte? Was die Aktion mit dem "auf die Gleise legen" sollte. Naja den Gesetzen der Physik zu folge bleibt ein Zug in Bewegung solange in Bewegung , bis er auf einen entsprechend großen Widerstand trifft. Meint ihr, die wären da liegen geblieben, wenn da wirklich ein Zug mit sagen wir nur 50 km/h angerollt wäre? Klar es hätte "Verluste" gegeben, weil einige bestimmt glaubten die würden das nicht machen, aber danach wäre das Gleis frei und "ruhe". Wenn die Medien dies dann nicht hoch-gepusht hätten würden die anderen "Flüchtlinge" es sich zweimal überlegen ob die so eine Aktion nochmal starten wollen.

Hast du dich schon mal gefragt warum es so viele, meist jüngere, Männer sind die nach hier "flüchten"? Warum sind es denn nicht viel mehr Frauen / Kinder die hierhin kommen? Würde doch medial viel mehr Sinn machen. "die armen Frauen und Kinder"... Ach ne halt, die würden ja hier bleiben, sich integrieren und keinen Stress machen. 

Aber hey ich bin wahrscheinlich auch ein "Nazi", weil ich nicht auf "Kuschelkurs" mit den Wirtschaftsflüchtlingen gehe und ihnen in meinem Egoismus noch nicht angeboten habe bei mir zu wohnen


----------



## Amon (7. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Tja, ich arbeite im Wachdienst und meine Firma hat jetzt hier in NRW 5 von diesen Lagern übernommen. Was die Kollegen da so erzählen was da abgeht....Nur gebildete Fachkräfte da drin....


----------



## Woohoo (7. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Verminaard schrieb:


> *Imperat0r*      , unfassbar sowas. Da verstehe ich die Ohnmacht des deutschen Staatsapparat nicht.
> 
> *Nightslaver*, ich bin da bisschen sprachlos. Geht das eigentlich an den Leuten vorbei was hier so passiert?
> 
> ...



Da hat wohl jemand wieder den Koran falsch interpretiert. 
Das wird nicht gezeigt, weil keine negative Stimmung gegen "Flüchtlinge" aufkommen soll. 

Was ich soweit verstanden habe:
"Ach du Schei...  was machen die da?"
"Ein schwarzer kam auf mich zu und wollte mir das Filmen verbieten. Mach die Kamerea weg"


----------



## Verminaard (7. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

*Woohoo*, danke.

Da sieht man das die vor der Gewalt fluechten 
Sind ja richtige Pazifisten und haben Repsekt vor fremden Eigentum.


----------



## Sparanus (7. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Wir brauchen aber Statistiken und nicht solche Videos,
ich hab noch keine Probleme mit Flüchtlingen gehabt,
gleichzeitig kann ich aber nicht sagen, dass niemand kriminell ist.


----------



## Imperat0r (7. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Wir brauchen aber Statistiken und nicht solche Videos,
> ich hab noch keine Probleme mit Flüchtlingen gehabt,
> gleichzeitig kann ich aber nicht sagen, dass niemand kriminell ist.



Solche Statistiken werde doch nie public gemacht.
Natürlich gibt es auch genug deutsche, die Kriminell sind. Diese sollte man Härter bestrafen. Längere und strengere Haftstrafen.
Ausländer, die kriminell sind sollte man einfach sofort abschieben!

Die meisten werden von den Medien so manipuliert, dass sie jeden Mist glauben.
Als damals die tugce von dem Kerl niedergeschlagen wurde und gestorben ist. Was wurde da ein Aufstand von Medien & Politik gemacht.
Klar ist das traurig, dass sie gestorben ist, aber muss man deswegen so übertreiben? Bundesverdienstkreuz, es wurde ne Straße nach ihr benannt usw. 

2 Wochen später hat es keinen Menschen interessiert als jemand sich bei einem Überfall schützend vor eine Kassiererin gestellt hat und dabei leider gestorben ist. 
Sorry, ich weiß leider nicht mehr in welcher Stadt sich der Vorfall ereignet hat. Da wird komischerweise nicht so Aufwand der Medien und Politik gemacht.


----------



## shadie (7. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Wir brauchen aber Statistiken und nicht solche Videos,
> ich hab noch keine Probleme mit Flüchtlingen gehabt,
> gleichzeitig kann ich aber nicht sagen, dass niemand kriminell ist.



Kommt denke ich auch mal stark auf die Gegend drauf an + wie viele Flüchtlinge dort untergebracht werden.

bei mir aufm Land sinds grad mal 50.
Dass es da nicht so Tumulte gibt wie in der Stadt ist klar.

in den nächst gelegenen Städten Darmstadt und heppenheim schaut das wieder anders aus.


----------



## Amon (7. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Imperat0r schrieb:


> Solche Statistiken werde doch nie public gemacht.
> Natürlich gibt es auch genug deutsche, die Kriminell sind. Diese sollte man Härter bestrafen. Längere und strengere Haftstrafen.
> Ausländer, die kriminell sind sollte man einfach sofort abschieben!
> 
> ...


Das schlimme ist dass wenn es ein deutsches Mädel gewesen wäre die Medien nicht so einen Aufstand gemacht hätten.


----------



## Adi1 (7. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Threshold schrieb:


> Na, ich weiß nicht, wenn die Umverteilung von unten nach oben so weiter geht, wie in den letzten 10 Jahren, wird es keine 10 Jahre mehr dauern, bis der Kapitalismus in der jetzigen form nicht mehr tragbar wird.



Genauso wird es sein 

Bevor aber ein richtiges Umdenken anfängt, wird jetzt eben noch Kasse gemacht 

Nach dem Motto, was geht mich das Elend der Anderen an.

Ich bin mal gespannt auf die finale Fassung von TTIP,
dann werden wir mal sehen, was Freihandelsabkommen so wirklich bringen,

die letzten haben ja eher den kleineren Partnern keine Vorteile gebracht


----------



## Threshold (7. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Frag die Kanadier, was das Handelsabkommen mit den USA ihnen gebracht hat. 
Oder frag die Amerikaner, deren Jobs alle nach Mexiko und weiter südlich gewandert sind. 
Aber egal, das ist eine andere Baustelle.

Jedoch hat die Wirtschaftspolitik der Eu der letzten Jahre und Jahrzehnte einen großen Anteil daran, dass die Menschen nun in Scharen nach Europa kommen.
Man darf sich halt nicht wundern, wenn der Dreck, den man veranstaltet hat, einem irgendwann auf die Füße fällt.


----------



## Two-Face (7. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Der Westen hat nunmal ganz massiv das wirtschaftliche Potential der afrikanischen Ländern unterschätzt. Wenn man dort unten nur Firmen mit Innovationen und Expertise unterstützen würde, könnte man der dortigen Wirtschaft helfen und hätte neue Kunden für Zulieferer. Die Chinesen haben das ja schon lange erkannt und dank denen gibt es in Westafrika jetzt blühende neue Wirtschaftszweige und Arbeitsplätze. 

Das ist eben das Ergebnis, wenn man unterstützt statt ausbeutet.


----------



## Taonris (7. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Der Westen hat nunmal ganz massiv das wirtschaftliche Potential der afrikanischen Ländern unterschätzt. Wenn man dort unten nur Firmen mit Innovationen und Expertise unterstützen würde, könnte man der dortigen Wirtschaft helfen und hätte neue Kunden für Zulieferer. Die Chinesen haben das ja schon lange erkannt und dank denen gibt es in Westafrika jetzt blühende neue Wirtschaftszweige und Arbeitsplätze.
> 
> Das ist eben das Ergebnis, wenn man unterstützt statt ausbeutet.



Und die Chinesen beuten die dortige Bevölkerung also nicht aus und ihr einziges Ziel ist es die afrikanische Wirtschaft aufzubauen und neue Arbeitsplätze zu schaffen? Die Chinesen sind in Afrika nur auf die Rohstoffe aus ist doch seit Ewigkeiten bekannt, die bauen dort drüben nicht umsonst neue Straßen.


----------



## CPFUUU (7. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Threshold schrieb:


> Du solltest lieber die Kapitalismuskrise kritisieren, die 1 Billion Euro kostet und das nicht an die paar Flüchtlinge festmachen, die genau wegen der Kapitalismuskrise zu uns kommen.





Amon schrieb:


> Wegen der Kapitalismuskrise oder eher weil die USA den kompletten nahen Osten destabilisieren?



Kapitalismus und USA abschaffen ! Verdammt nochmal ist das schlau, konntet ihr damit nicht schon früher rausrücken ?




marluk0205 schrieb:


> Und die Chinesen beuten die dortige Bevölkerung also nicht aus und ihr einziges Ziel ist es die afrikanische Wirtschaft aufzubauen und neue Arbeitsplätze zu schaffen? Die Chinesen sind in Afrika nur auf die Rohstoffe aus ist doch seit Ewigkeiten bekannt, die bauen dort drüben nicht umsonst neue Straßen.



Die Chinesen sind aber auch irgendwie Kommunisten und denken nicht nur an den Profit. Die haben ganz andere Werte und arbeiten mit den Afrikanern aufrichtig zusammen.


----------



## Seeefe (7. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Der Westen hat nunmal ganz massiv das wirtschaftliche Potential der afrikanischen Ländern unterschätzt. Wenn man dort unten nur Firmen mit Innovationen und Expertise unterstützen würde, könnte man der dortigen Wirtschaft helfen und hätte neue Kunden für Zulieferer. Die Chinesen haben das ja schon lange erkannt und dank denen gibt es in Westafrika jetzt blühende neue Wirtschaftszweige und Arbeitsplätze.
> 
> Das ist eben das Ergebnis, wenn man unterstützt statt ausbeutet.



Nur doof das entweder direkt die eigenen Chinesen dort zur Arbeit geflogen werden oder die arme Bevölkerung davon nichts hat, da die Chinesen alle Ländereien aufkaufen. 

Chinesen beuten so massiv aus, nur mit Geld statt mit Waffen. Bringt dem größten Teil der Bevölkerung dort nichts.


----------



## Sparanus (7. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ja
und das wär nichtmals nötig, wenn die
Regierungen nicht so korrupt wären könnte man dabei manches für die Bevölkerung rausschlagen.


----------



## Two-Face (7. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Nur doof das entweder direkt die eigenen Chinesen dort zur Arbeit geflogen werden oder die arme Bevölkerung davon nichts hat, da die Chinesen alle Ländereien aufkaufen.
> 
> Chinesen beuten so massiv aus, nur mit Geld statt mit Waffen. Bringt dem größten Teil der Bevölkerung dort nichts.


Die Chinesen haben dort ansässige Betriebe mit Innovationen und der nötigen Expertise versorgt, damit die dortigen Firmen Waren in großem Stil produzieren und vertreiben können. Die Verträge die daraufhin abgeschlossen wurden, galten chinesischen Zulieferern, die sich so neue Märkte erschließen wollen. Wie hätten die dort sonst so schnell Waschmittel, Seife und Süßwaren über Ländergrenzen hinweg exportieren können? Weder in den Fabriken noch in den oberen Etagen arbeiten dort durchgängig Chinesen, zumindest in West- und Südafrika, wo sich radikales Ausbeuten schlichtweg nicht mehr lohnt.


----------



## CPFUUU (7. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Chinesen beuten so massiv aus, nur mit Geld statt mit Waffen. Bringt dem größten Teil der Bevölkerung dort nichts.



Das ist schade, es ist auch schade das Afrika von selbst nichts auf die Beine stellen kann. So müssen sie leider weiter auf einen edleren Retter warten.


----------



## Sparanus (7. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Schon wieder Nachrichten-Flüchtlinge-Einzelfälle

Ich will Statistiken sehen, an einem guten oder einen schlechten kann ich doch
mir kein Bild über die Gesamtlage machen -.-


----------



## Amon (7. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Statistiken über kriminelle Flüchtlinge werden nicht veröffentlicht. Über die Zahlen sprechen Polizisten nur hinter vorgehaltener Hand. Die Wahrheit über das Volk welches wir hier gerade ins Land holen darf die Öffentlichkeit nicht erfahren.


----------



## Woohoo (7. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Zahlen und Statistiken werden auch nicht helfen. Wir hatten doch mal jemand der Zahlen und Statistiken ohne Ende hatte. Dann ist man der lebensfremde "Professor" oder "Theoretiker" der in seiner "Zahlenwelt" lebt.  


Unsere Signale an die weiteren Flüchtlinge:
Syrien: Jeder zweite Flüchtling in Jordanien träumt von Europa - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Sparanus (7. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ich hoffe nur, dass die Regierung was tut bevor die Stimmung kippt.


----------



## TheFeenix (7. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Kommentar: Zweifel am Musterschüler | Kommentare | DW.COM | 07.09.2015


----------



## DerLachs (7. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Verminaard schrieb:


> *Woohoo*, danke.
> 
> Da sieht man das die vor der Gewalt fluechten
> Sind ja richtige Pazifisten und haben Repsekt vor fremden Eigentum.


Woran erkennt man, dass es sich um Kriegsflüchtlinge bzw. Asylbewerber handelt? Wird das in dem Video gesagt bzw. steht das da irgendwo?



Amon schrieb:


> Statistiken über kriminelle Flüchtlinge werden nicht  veröffentlicht. Über die Zahlen sprechen Polizisten nur hinter  vorgehaltener Hand. Die Wahrheit über das Volk welches wir hier gerade  ins Land holen darf die Öffentlichkeit nicht erfahren.


So ein Unsinn.


----------



## Verminaard (7. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



DerLachs schrieb:


> Woran erkennt man, dass es sich um Kriegsflüchtlinge bzw. Asylbewerber handelt? Wird das in dem Video gesagt bzw. steht das da irgendwo?


Was koennte es sonst sein?




DerLachs schrieb:


> So ein Unsinn.


Weil jetzt genau?


----------



## cryon1c (7. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



TheFeenix schrieb:


> Kommentar: Zweifel am Musterschüler | Kommentare | DW.COM | 07.09.2015



Gut das kann man verstehen. Aber wie will man da was dagegen machen? Das einzige was helfen würde, ist das beseitigen von Gründen für die Flucht. Damit die Leute nicht mehr fliehen müssen, müssen ihre Länder sicher sein und der Bevölkerung ein normales Leben ermöglichen (und ja, Hunger, Durst, Obdachlosigkeit und Perspektivlosigkeit sorgen auch für Flüchtlinge, da muss nicht ein einziger Schuss fallen).  
Alles andere würde nur die Verantwortung auf Dritte schieben und umwälzen, löst die Probleme aber nicht.


----------



## Amon (7. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Grenzen zu, keinen mehr rein lassen und die die schon hier sind abdchieben! Schon ist das Fluchtproblem gelöst. Alle die über das Meer kommen nicht einsammeln sonder auch zurück schicken. Wenn die erst mal merken dass sie hier nicht rein kommen war es das.


----------



## Verminaard (7. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Amon schrieb:


> Grenzen zu, keinen mehr rein lassen und die die schon hier sind abdchieben! Schon ist das Fluchtproblem gelöst. Alle die über das Meer kommen nicht einsammeln sonder auch zurück schicken. Wenn die erst mal merken dass sie hier nicht rein kommen war es das.



Och fang nicht wieder so an 


Jetzt ist es doch eh zu spaet.
Selbst wenn die Herkunftslaender sicher werden, es ist Vieles zerstoert dort.
Deutschland hat klare Signale gegeben, das Leute aufgenommen werden.
Die haben mitbekommen das man mit Erpressung weiterkommt.

Ich sehe hier nicht, das sich das aendern wird, selbst wenn die IS aus Syrien ausgerottet wird.


Wir werden sehen was in Deutschland passiert.
Ich hatte schon mal geschrieben, das meine groesste Befuerchtung ist, das durch die Haltung und das Handeln der Regierung und Presse massiv den radikalen in die Haende gespielt wird.
Sobald die bisschen Macht bekommen, koennen wir uns gratulieren.

Aber die Schuldfrage ist ja dafuer auch schon geloest, dann sind nur die Radikalen schuld und nicht die Umstaende die dazu gefuehrt haben.


----------



## Dennisth (7. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Gut das kann man verstehen. Aber wie will man da was dagegen machen? Das einzige was helfen würde, ist das beseitigen von Gründen für die Flucht.



Natürlich kann man, im kleinen Rahmen, helfen und die Gründe angehen aber alles hat seine Grenzen. Deutschland ist nicht die Caritas der Welt.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Damit die Leute nicht mehr fliehen müssen, müssen ihre Länder sicher sein und der Bevölkerung ein normales Leben ermöglichen (und ja, Hunger, Durst, Obdachlosigkeit und Perspektivlosigkeit sorgen auch für Flüchtlinge, da muss nicht ein einziger Schuss fallen).
> Alles andere würde nur die Verantwortung auf Dritte schieben und umwälzen, löst die Probleme aber nicht.



Das man die Menschen was Hunger, Durst und Infrastruktur unterstützen kann ist löblich, aber ich bitte dich "Perspektivlosigkeit" ist kein Grund für eine Flucht. Das nennt sich dann "Wirtschaftsflüchtling". 

Zum einen wird geheult, dass man sich doch nicht in andere Länder Probleme einmischen soll aber du schlägst vor, dass wir deren Arbeit erledigen sollen, damit die Bewohner sich dann später ins gemachte Nest setzen können.

Ne sorry aber Krieg ist was schlimmes ja, aber nur weil es jemandem in einem anderen, fernen, Land besser geht heißt es noch lange nicht, dass dieses Land doch bitte dafür sorgen soll, dass es ihnen besser geht. Hier kommt aber deren doch so angeblich friedliche Natur zum tragen. WENN sich Afrika mal zusammen schließen würde, die Probleme gemeinsam anpacken würde und nicht nur wegen jeder Kleinigkeit einen neuen "Konflikt" anfangen würde, würden sie sich schon lange weiterentwickelt haben. Klar geht das nicht von heute auf morgen, aber man sollte endlich mal anfangen. 

Wenn ich jetzt schon wieder lese, dass Deutschland WEITERE 31.000 "Flüchtlinge" von den 120.000 die schon in Griechenland usw. sind aufnehmen soll frage ich mich gerade ob die EU nur aus 4 Ländern besteht. Ich sehe es nämlich nicht ein immer nur die Caritas der Welt zu sein und wenn wir etwas dagegen sagen direkt das bescheuerte "Verantwortung"-Argument mit dem zweiten Weltkrieg kommt. Das ist schon über 70 JAHRE her und ganz ehrlich? Jeder der mit so einem Argument kommt, sollte einfach ruhig sein und seinen Schnuller suchen gehen. (Quelle)


----------



## DerLachs (7. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Was koennte es sonst sein?


Kinder von Einwanderern zweiter/dritter Generation, evtl. sogar mit deutschem Paß. Mal ganz davon abgesehen ist in dem Video nicht erkennbar, was der Auslöser für die ganze Sache war. Evtl. waren das (betrunkene) Flüchtlinge oder in ihrer "Ehre" gekränkte Einwandererkinder. Vielleicht sind es aber auch Deutsche, die sich daneben benehmen wollten. Es weiß anscheinend niemand genau, was für einen kulturellen Hintergrund die Leute haben. Da finde ich deine Aussage "Da sieht man das die vor der Gewalt fluechten" irreführend. Falls ich jetzt etwas übersehen habe oder du einfach mehr Infos hast - immer her damit!


Verminaard schrieb:


> Weil jetzt genau?


Die Statistik wird nicht veröffentlicht, da sie augenscheinlich nicht existiert. Schon vor dieser großen "Einwanderungswelle" gab es keine Statistik, die explizit auf kriminelle Flüchtlinge eingegangen ist. Daraus eine Aussage wie "Die Wahrheit über das Volk welches wir hier gerade  ins Land holen darf die Öffentlichkeit nicht erfahren." zu basteln ist lächerlich. 
Es gibt aber diverse Statistiken, die einen Zusammenhang zwischen Kriminalität und sozialer Schicht nahelegen, NICHT jedoch zwischen Kriminalität und Herkunft. Ergo impliziert die Aussage "das Volk, welches wir uns gerade ins Land holen" einen Zusammenhang zwischen Herkunft und Kriminalität, der so nicht der Wahrheit entspricht. Davon mal abgesehen kommt nicht "das Volk" zu uns, sondern die Asylbewerber kommen aus unterschiedlichen Ländern, von daher bringt uns da eine Verallgemeinerung nicht weiter.
"Ausländerkriminalität" ? statistische Daten und soziale Wirklichkeit | bpb Ist ein bisschen älter (von 2012), aber der Artikel geht auf verschiedene Probleme bei der Erfassung der Daten und der Interpretation dieser ein.
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ausländerkriminalität#Deutschland Da sind auch einige ganz interessante Fakten. Ich hätte z.B. den Satz 





> "Wenn man den Faktor _soziale Lage_ statistisch herausrechnet, also  die Kriminalitätsrate von in Deutschland wohnhaften Ausländern und  Inländern nur jeweils innerhalb derselben Schicht vergleicht, dann sind  in Deutschland wohnhafte Ausländer sogar insgesamt weniger kriminell."


 so nicht erwartet. 

Aber: Das ändert nichts daran, dass entschieden gegen No Go-Areas vorgegangen werden muss und gerade die organisierte Kriminalität, die gefühlt zu 90 % von osteuropäischen Banden und arabischen Familienclans (da sind sie wieder, die Vorurteile ) ausgeht, hier nicht weiter ausgeübt werden darf. Hier muss der Staat dringend mehr Geld in die Polizei investieren. Dagegen sind ein paar randalierende Flüchtlinge oder aggressive Nazis (leider) Peanuts, auch wenn es hart klingt.


----------



## Amon (7. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Hier wird schon anderer Länder Arbeit erledigt indem man sagt schickt uns eure Flüchtlinge in Zügen hier her, wir nehmen alle auf! Bestehende Verträge sind in der EU ja eh nur Makulatur wie uns die Griechenlandkrise gezeigt hat. Der Orban hat schon recht wenn er sagt das ist ein deutsches Problem mit den Flüchtlingen. Warum wollen die ganzen östlichen EU Länder keine von diesen Flüchtlingen aufnehmen? Die wollen es jetzt Frau Merkel und dem "reichen Deutschland" so richtig zeigen. Als sie bei uns um Kohle gebettelt haben, haben sie nix bekommen oder nur unter Auflagen. Jetzt haben diese Pleitestaaten eine Möglichkeit gefunden uns richtig zu ****** und das nutzen Sie aus.


----------



## cryon1c (7. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Nur weil andere sich zu fein sind, Menschen zu helfen die es brauchen, müssen wir es nicht genau so machen. 
Man kann keinen zwingen zu helfen, aber selbst zum Egoschwein mutieren und darauf pochen das man keine Hilfsorganisation ist und die gefälligst woanders absaufen, verhungern und verdursten sollen - das geht mir so auf den Sack...


----------



## Ruptet (7. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Sie sind sich zu fein  Das wird der Grund sein.


----------



## TheFeenix (7. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Gut das kann man verstehen. Aber wie will man da was dagegen machen? Das einzige was helfen würde, ist das beseitigen von Gründen für die Flucht. Damit die Leute nicht mehr fliehen müssen, müssen ihre Länder sicher sein und der Bevölkerung ein normales Leben ermöglichen (und ja, Hunger, Durst, Obdachlosigkeit und Perspektivlosigkeit sorgen auch für Flüchtlinge, da muss nicht ein einziger Schuss fallen).
> Alles andere würde nur die Verantwortung auf Dritte schieben und umwälzen, löst die Probleme aber nicht.



Hunger, Durst, Obdachlosigkeit und Perspektivlosigkeit sind aber kein Grund für Asyl im Sinne des GG. Jemand der davor flieht kann problemlos in seinem Heimatland ein Arbeitsvisum für Deutschland beantragen. Falls er hier auf dem Arbeitsmarkt eine Chance hat, was auf die ganzen Ärzte und Ingenieure (die aber auch auf dem Balkan etc... vergleichsweise gut verdienen und keinen Hunger leiden müssen) ja zutreffen würde, der darf gerne kommen.  Und übrigens auch in Deutschland gibt es Leute die unter Hunger, Durst, Obdachlosigkeit und Perspektivlosigkeit leiden.
Mal so ganz grob:
-EU Außengrenzen dicht machen, in Grenznähe Flüchtlingslager errichten. 
- Keine Geldleistungen für Flüchtlinge, EU weit einheitliche Sachleistungen. 
- Straftäter, Leute die ihren Asylanspruch oder die Flucht vor Krieg nicht glaubhaft machen können konsequent abschieben, Bearbeitung der Anträge auf Asyl in diesen Flüchtlingslagern an der Grenze. 
- Personen die dieses können werden anhand eines Schlüssels auf die EU Mitglieder verteilt. Nach Beendigung des Konfliktes in ihrer Heimat werden diese Leute wieder in ihre Heimat abgeschoben, falls sie nicht in Deutschland integriert sind oder noch auf hilfsleistungen angewiesen sind. Leute die vorher hier straffällig werden ebenfalls. 

Und nein, es ist nicht unmenschlich Flüchtlingen kein Geld in bar auszuzahlen. Aktuell bekommt ein volljähriger Flüchtling in einer LEA 143€ monatlich, diese hat er zur freien Verfügung. Das ist viel zu viel. Das habe ich als Student mit Job nicht zum verjubeln. Auch die Sprachlehrer die aktuell die Integration fördern sollen habe das wahrscheinlich nicht:
http://www.ksta.de/koeln/vhs-dozenten-verdienen-zu-wenig-sote,15187530,31728994.html


----------



## Seeefe (7. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Nur weil andere sich zu fein sind, Menschen zu helfen die es brauchen, müssen wir es nicht genau so machen.
> Man kann keinen zwingen zu helfen, aber selbst zum Egoschwein mutieren und darauf pochen das man keine Hilfsorganisation ist und die gefälligst woanders absaufen, verhungern und verdursten sollen - das geht mir so auf den Sack...



So kann man es nicht sagen. 

Es hat nichts mit Egoismus oder der gleichen zu tun, das andere Länder weniger Flüchtlinge aufnehmen. Nehmen wir Polen. Was den Sozialapparat dort angeht, ist der kein Vergleich zu unserem. Der kann teilweise nichtmal für die Polen selbst sorgen, dort leben Menschen, haben kein Essen. Dort gibt es quasi keine Grundsicherung. Wenn du dort auf der STraße landest, gnade dir Gott du lebst in einer der größeren Städte, auf dem Land bist du verloren. 

Sprich, dort gibt es Menschen die genau wie viele Flüchtlinge leben, nur mit dem Unterschied das über ihnen keine Kampfjets oder sonst was drüber fliegt.

Und bei so einem Vordergrund ist es wesentlich schwerer der eigenen Bevölkerung zu erklären, wieso man eine nicht unerheblich große Anzahl an Leuten aufnimmt. Was angesicht der Tatsache, dass man (sogesehen) nichtmal für die eigene Bevölkerung komplett sorgen kann, nicht verwunderlich oder verwerflich ist.


----------



## Verminaard (7. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Nur weil andere sich zu fein sind, Menschen zu helfen die es brauchen, müssen wir es nicht genau so machen.
> Man kann keinen zwingen zu helfen, aber selbst zum Egoschwein mutieren und darauf pochen das man keine Hilfsorganisation ist und die gefälligst woanders absaufen, verhungern und verdursten sollen - das geht mir so auf den Sack...


Das die fluechtlinge sowieso nur nwch Deutschland, England oder Schweden wollen ist anscheinend egal. Boese boese osteuropaeische Staaten.


----------



## cryon1c (7. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Das die fluechtlinge sowieso nur nwch Deutschland, England oder Schweden wollen ist anscheinend egal. Boese boese osteuropaeische Staaten.



Die wollen da nicht hin weil sie da nicht wie Menschen behandelt werden. Sobald die osteuropäischen Staaten mal ein vernünftiges Konzept vorlegen und ihre Bevölkerung in den Griff kriegen (damit diese Flüchtlinge nicht wie Sklaven oder schlimmeres behandeln), wird es auch was.


----------



## Dennisth (7. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Die wollen da nicht hin weil sie da nicht wie Menschen behandelt werden. Sobald die osteuropäischen Staaten mal ein vernünftiges Konzept vorlegen und ihre Bevölkerung in den Griff kriegen (damit diese Flüchtlinge nicht wie Sklaven oder schlimmeres behandeln), wird es auch was.



FALSCH, Sie werden dort NICHT wie Bürger / Staatsangehörige behandelt sondern wie Flüchtlinge und das ist auch gut so. Sie gehören einfach nicht zur Gesellschaft und müssen, WENN sie bleiben möchten ihren "Wert" für das Land erstmal beweisen. Ist doch das selbe wie auf dem Arbeitsmarkt. Da musst du dich auch bewerben und beweisen, dass du etwas kannst, damit dich einer nimmt. Kannst oder willst du das nicht hast du Pech gehabt. Nur das es hier eben keinen Arbeitgeber gibt wo Honig und Gold fließt und jeden aufnimmt. 

Wenn jemand jetzt meint, dass wäre hart, herzlos und "rechts" geschrieben, so sollte man hier zwischen den Zeilen lesen. Flüchtlinge sind nur temporär hier und man gliedert sie nicht in die Gesellschaft ein, denn dann wären es ja Asylanten.


----------



## Woohoo (7. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Merkel sollte sich im Irak zur Wahl stellen.   Langsam dämmert es den Menschen das Deutschland wohl ein besseres Land ist.  You don´t say.    Aber vielleicht wirkt das Druckmittel und die Leute können die Verhältnisse in Ihrem Land verbessern. 
Irak: Demonstranten drohen mit Ausreise nach Deutschland - DIE WELT

"Die wenigen in Bagdad verbliebenen Deutschen berichten von vermehrten  Telefonanrufen irakischer Bekannter, die die unkomplizierte Aufnahme von Syren und Irakern in Deutschland bejubeln. Als Druckmittel auf die eigene Regierung gäbe die Botschaft aus Deutschland den Menschen eine Perspektive, doch noch einen Ausweg aus ihrem Dilemma zu finden. "Ich liebe den Irak", sagt Intisar verzweifelt und schluchzt, "aber der Irak mag uns nicht."


----------



## Bester_Nick (7. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Woohoo schrieb:


> Merkel sollte sich im Irak zur Wahl stellen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Das wäre ne super Gelegenheit, den IS mit deutschen Truppen auszurotten und dort unten ein "Neu Deutschland" zu schaffen. Dann haben wir Öl, Einfluss, einen Stabilitätsmechanismus im mittleren Osten, billige Urlaubsmöglichkeiten, keine Asylanten und sichere und zufriedene Menschen. Ich mein, wenn sie uns lieben und vertrauen, dann können wir das doch für sie, die Welt und uns machen. Außerdem kurbelt ein Krieg die Wirtschaft an.


----------



## Woohoo (7. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Das wäre ne super Gelegenheit, den IS mit deutschen Truppen auszurotten und dort unten ein "Neu Deutschland" zu schaffen. *Dann haben wir Öl,* Einfluss, einen Stabilitätsmechanismus im mittleren Osten, billige Urlaubsmöglichkeiten, keine Asylanten und sichere und zufriedene Menschen. Ich mein, wenn sie uns lieben und vertrauen, dann können wir das doch für sie, die Welt und uns machen. Außerdem kurbelt ein Krieg die Wirtschaft an.



Und dann kommen die Amerikaner   -   schon wieder.


----------



## Imperat0r (7. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Islam, die Religion des Friedens....



Der Islam ist eine Religion des Friedens. 
Manche interpretieren den Koran nur leider falsch. 

Genauso wie es in anderen Religionen der Fall ist.
Man sollte jeden Glauben lassen woran er möchte und dies respektieren. 

Allerdings bin ich der Meinung, dass es ohne Religion viel weniger Kriege und Tote gegeben hätte. 

Damals waren es die Kreuzzügler.
Im 2. Weltkrieg war es Hitler mit den Juden und jetzt sind es die Taliban, IS und co.


----------



## Threshold (7. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Woohoo schrieb:


> Und dann kommen die Amerikaner   -   schon wieder.



Die Amerikaner haben inzwischen ihr eigenes Öl. 
Dafür kommen sie irgendwann und holen sich neue Umwelt.


----------



## Woohoo (7. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Das Problem ist, dass diese Religion noch zuviele Gläubige hat. Und zwar richtige und nicht nur auf dem Papier. Menschen die zum Beispiel aufgrund eines zerissenen Korans komplett ausrasten werden es hier schwer haben oder es uns hier schwer machen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (7. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Woohoo schrieb:


> Und dann kommen die Amerikaner   -   schon wieder.



Ja, die können auch was vom Kuchen abhaben. Lass sie doch.  Hier die Flagge von Neu Deutschland:


----------



## Sparanus (7. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Imperat0r schrieb:


> Der Islam ist eine Religion des Friedens.
> Manche interpretieren den Koran nur leider falsch.
> 
> Genauso wie es in anderen Religionen der Fall ist.
> ...


Kreuzzüge sind nicht zu vergleichen sie waren eine Reaktion auf eine Expansion,
über die Art wie der Krieg geführt wurde stimme ich dir aber zu.
Hitler ist auch ein schlechter Vergleich, weil er seinen Antisemitismus etc. nicht aus einer Weltvorstellung
hat deren Ziel der Friede ist.


Betreffend Neu Deutschland:
http://abload.de/img/schutztruppe0iqsu.png

So wird es gehen


----------



## Imperat0r (7. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Woohoo schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass diese Religion noch zuviele Gläubige hat. Und zwar richtige und nicht nur auf dem Papier. Menschen die zum Beispiel aufgrund eines zerissenen Korans komplett ausrasten werden es hier schwer haben oder es uns hier schwer machen.



Diese radikalen Leute haben hier auch nichts zu suchen!


----------



## RazorGTX (7. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Das wird ein Fest wenn die 10.000 Flüchtlinge ankommen


Was bekommt er den dann? Ein Einfamilien Haus?


----------



## Bester_Nick (7. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Warum die Flüchtlinge es in Ungarn so toll finden:
*
Ungarns Flüchtlingschaos: Willkommenskultur à la Guantanamo*

Flüchtlinge in Ungarn:*Zwischen Planlosigkeit und Polizeiwahn - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Woohoo (7. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Ja, die können auch was vom Kuchen abhaben. Lass sie doch.  Hier die Flagge von Neu Deutschland:





Eine feine Flagge und jetzt bringt Ihn zu den Löwen.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sparanus (7. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ganz ohne Spaß, ich persönlich denke, dass Kolonien teilweise die bessere Lösung wären als das was manche Länder derzeit haben.
Natürlich nicht, nach dem Muster des 20 Jh, aber ich glaube man könnte dadurch einiges bieten.


----------



## Imperat0r (7. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Die Regierung feiert sich für ihre Beschlüsse zur Flüchtlingspolitik. Lasst die Korken knallen 

Angela Merkel lobt Beschlüsse zur Flüchtlingskrise: Hier die Knackpunkte - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Na an welchen Ecken wurde das Geld abgepresst für die Aktion?

Mich würde ja mal interessieren wie die Lage wäre wenn keiner in diesem unseren Lande Arbeitslos wäre und keinerlei Leistungen vom Staat beziehen würde.


----------



## Sparanus (7. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Imperat0r schrieb:


> Die Regierung feiert sich für ihre Beschlüsse zur Flüchtlingspolitik. Lasst die Korken knallen
> 
> Angela Merkel lobt Beschlüsse zur Flüchtlingskrise: Hier die Knackpunkte - SPIEGEL ONLINE


Der Bericht ist ziemlich zusammengestutzt,
im Original umfasst er etwa 7 Seiten.



> Mich würde ja mal interessieren wie die Lage wäre wenn keiner in diesem unseren Lande Arbeitslos wäre und keinerlei Leistungen vom Staat beziehen würde.


Eventuell schlimmer, weil man nichtmal auf eigene Fehler gucken könnte.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Der Bericht ist ziemlich zusammengestutzt,
> im Original umfasst er etwa 7 Seiten.


Man soll das Volk ja auch nicht mit Details füttern sonst kommt noch die Keule raus und Merkel muss Asyl beantragen


----------



## Sparanus (7. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

http://docs.dpaq.de/9567-ergebnis_koa_neu_.pdf

Hier ist das selbe Dokument wie es mir Parteiintern vorliegt.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (8. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Amon schrieb:


> .
> .
> .
> 3 Milliarden Mehrkosten dieses Jahr. 7 Milliarden Mehrkosten im nächsten Jahr! Und wer sollst bezahlen? Der blöde deutsche Michel!



Das ist zwar richtig, aber wie gesagt, das Geld ist locker da. (21 Mrd unerwartete Mehreinnahmen im ersten Quartal 2015)
Wäre nur mal schön, wenn es nicht zusätzlich ausgegeben wird, sondern an unnötigen Stellen eingespart würde.

Aber hauptsache 500.000.000 Euro Soforthilfe für die armen Bauern.
Nachdem man mit ständigen Subventionen, Hin- und Her bei Milchquoten und völlig unsinnigen Förderprogrammen dafür gesorgt hat, daß bei weitem mehr Milch produziert wird, als verbraucht werden kann, wundert man sich über einen Preisverfall und dann gibt es hintenrum halt extra Geld.

Planwirtschaft oder was ist das wieder für ein Müll?

Wäre alles gar kein Problem, ebensowenig wären höhere Renten, niedrigere Steuersätze, Zuschüsse (meine keine Aufstockerei) für Geringverdiener mit Kindern, vernünftiger Mindestlohn statt halbherziger 1500€ brutto bei Vollzeit und geduldeter Trickserei (bringt in Großstädten rein gar nix, die sind nach wie vor auf staatliche Leistungen angewiesen), vernünftige Betreuungs- und Förderprogramme für Kinder- und Jugendliche. Gut ausgebildete Lehrer
Für alles WAERE eigentlich Geld da. Mehr als genug.

Nur die Verteilung, die passt vorne und hinten nicht.
Ueberall wird gespart und an anderen Stellen werden sich die Taschen voll gemacht.

Das liegt aber nicht an dem, was Flüchtlinge kosten.

Guck doch mal alleine, was an Mineralölsteuer, Kfz-Steuer und Lkw-Maut jährlich reinkommt und welcher Bruchteil davon für die Infrakstruktur eingesetzt wird.

Warum dient das Finanzamt als Geldeintreiber für die Kirchen, dennoch werden Pfarrer, Priester und Bischöfe vom Staat bezahlt (Staat und Kirche getrennt?). Und die beziehen kein schlechtes Gehalt.
Dazu noch etliche Ausgleichszahlungen. Jahr für Jahr.
Sind Träger von Kindergärten etc. trotzdem wird der Großteil der Kosten von den Gemeinden selbst übernommen und die Eltern zahlen je nach Gegend richtig happige Monatsbeiträge.

Und so ist das in etlichen Bereichen. Und das kotzt mich an.

Ach ja, die GEZ-Gebühr muß ich diesen Monat auch wieder überweisen.
Das kotzt mich auch an. Aber so richtig 




Amon schrieb:


> Ich gehe im Monat über 200 Stunden arbeiten und darf fast die Hälfte von dem was ich verdiene abgeben! Diese Schmarotzer kommen hier her, fordern nur und leisten absolut nichts! Die bekommen vom ersten Tag an tausende Euro in den Arsch geblasen ohne hier je einen Euro eingezahlt zu haben! Wenn ich arbeitslos werde darf ich mein Auto und mein Haus verkaufen, sämtliche Versicherungen auszahlen lassen um davon zu leben weil das Amt mir erst Kohle gibt wenn ich alles was ich besitze verramscht habe! DAS geht MIR auf den Sack! Da kriege ich einen Hals! Ja, da bekomme ich Hass!



Hör doch mal auf mit der ständigen Verallgemeinerung und mit dem Verdrehen von Tatsachen, wie es gerade passt.

Klar ist es lächerlich und völlig daneben, was von einigen lauthals gefordert wird. Aber eben einige, längst nicht die Mehrheit. Ist doch wohl klar, daß genau die Bilder gezeigt werden, alles andere wäre auch langweilig
Sieht man da (Hundert)Tausende Leute gröhlen?

Wenn Du arbeitslos werden solltest, erhälst Du erstmal Arbeitslosengeld. Ansonsten ändert sich nix. Du darfst Deine Geschmeide, Deine Pferde, die Yacht und den Golfbag behalten 
Sollte man dann irgendwann in Arbeitslosengeld 2 (Hartz IV) abrutschen, DANN muss natürlich erstmal privates Vermögen angerührt werden.
Ist für den Einzelnen natürlich schlimm, aber alles andere wäre ja wohl ein Witz.
Oder sollte die Bäckereifachverkäuferin von ihren (jetzt endlich) lächerlichen 8,50€/Stunde die teilweise gut betuchten Langzeitarbeitslosen unterstützen?
Oder die "Zahnarztfrau", die gar nicht mehr arbeiten möchte, da das Gehalt des Mannes locker reicht, aber das Arbeitslosengeld halt noch gerne mitnimmt. 
Klar wird Vermögen und das Einkommen des Partners berücksichtigt. Zu Recht.

Dennoch gibt es je nach Lebensalter unterschiedliche hohe Beträge, die nicht angerührt werden müssen.
Ebenso Vorsorgeversicherung für das Alter.
Auto darf man bis zu einem gewissen Wert auch behalten, selbst höhere Werte gehen, wenn der Verkauf einen großen finanziellen Verlust bedeuten würde.

Aber davon mal abgesehen: Wer pauschal fordert, daß die Feiglinge in ihrem Land gefälligst kämpfen sollen, statt abzuhauen, der sollte im Falle der Arbeitslosigkeit oder gar Hartz IV (nach frühestens einem Jahr ohne Job) aber ganz schnell zusehen, daß er sich um eine neue Arbeitsstelle bemüht, statt der Allgemeinheit auf der Tasche zu liegen.

Sollte einfacher sein, als kämpfen.

Das erwarte ich. Sonst ist man nämlich ganz schnell dabei, auch zum "Hand aufhaltenden Forderer" zu werden.

Arbeit zu finden, notfalls auch eine Stufe unter seinem bisherigen Job, sollte ja wohl nicht das Problem sein. (Zumindest in jüngeren Jahren und wenn man gesund und nicht hoffnungslos überqualifiziert ist)

Und falls doch alle Stricke reißen, bekäme man immer noch deutlich mehr, als irgendein "dreckiger Schmarotzer" (mit tausende Euro ist da nämlich nix, aber das weißt Du doch eh)

Sogar die Miete für eine angemessene Wohnung. Keine WG, wild zusamengewürfelt mit Gemeinschaftstoiletten und -duschen.
Puh, Gott sei Dank. Steht man immerhin selbst dann doch noch ne Stufe höher und hat jemanden, auf den man verachtungsvoll herabschauen kann.

Wäre auch mal ne Idee. Lagerfeeling für unwillige, junge Hartz-IV Empfänger mit Bock auf Nix. 10er/20er WG mit Gemeinschaftsbadezimmer. So ne Stufe unter Studentenwohnung.
Deutschkurs vielleicht auch noch 
Ich wette, so mancher Berufs-Hartzer zwischen 16 und 30 käme dann doch mal in die Gänge.


----------



## Captn (8. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Sparanus schrieb:


> http://docs.dpaq.de/9567-ergebnis_koa_neu_.pdf
> 
> Hier ist das selbe Dokument wie es mir Parteiintern vorliegt.


Ich bin ja mal gespannt, wie und vorallem wann das durchgesetzt wird. 

Momentan erwarte ich einfach nichts von "unseren" Politikern. Dann rege ich mich immerhin nicht auf.


----------



## Cleriker (8. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Hör doch mal auf mit der ständigen Verallgemeinerung und mit dem Verdrehen von Tatsachen, wie es gerade passt
> 
> Aber eben einige, längst nicht die Mehrheit. Ist doch wohl klar, daß genau die Bilder gezeigt werden, alles andere wäre auch langweilig..


Aha! Andere sollen mit dem verallgemeinern aufhören, selbst langst du aber zu.

Die deutsche Presseagentur hat ganz offiziell durchgedrückt, dass alles was berichtet wird, positiv sein soll. Also bereits das Beste von dem was sie an Informationen zusammentragen. Trotzdem behauptest du einfach das Gegenteil und meinst andere zu verbessern. Das ist interessant. Dann liefere uns doch bitte mal die Daten um deine Behauptung zu untermauern. Gerade das mit der Mehrheit wäre mal cool. Also wenn du hier Statistiken hast die deine Sicht eindeutig und unanfechtbar stützen, dann hört dieses hin und her ja auf. Also bitte teile deine hieb und stichfesten Informationen mit uns.



Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Puh, Gott sei Dank. Steht man immerhin selbst dann doch noch ne Stufe höher und hat jemanden, auf den man verachtungsvoll herabschauen kann.
> 
> Wäre auch mal ne Idee. Lagerfeeling für unwillige, junge Hartz-IV Empfänger mit Bock auf Nix. 10er/20er WG mit Gemeinschaftsbadezimmer. So ne Stufe unter Studentenwohnung.
> Deutschkurs vielleicht auch noch
> Ich wette, so mancher Berufs-Hartzer zwischen 16 und 30 käme dann doch mal in die Gänge.


Hm... Du hast also was gegen Verallgemeinerungen, ja? Wie bezeichnest du das dann nochmal? Oder stützt du dich einfach darauf, dass es viel mehr Vorurteile sind und damit inhaltlich etwas anderes. Vorurteile sind natürlich klasse, wenn sie von dir kommen. So wie dich gerade, habe ich noch nie jemanden in echt über andere sprechen hören. Wer auf Begrifflichkeiten kommt wie "auf andere herab schauen", der sollte mal lieber bei sich selbst anfangen zu verbessern. Denn auf derartige Ausdrücke kann man nur kommen, wenn man gelernt hat so zu denken! Selbst wenn ich mich über bestimmte Geschehnisse in der Welt irre aufgeregt habe, so eine Wortwahl ist mir noch nie aus dem Mund gekommen. Du solltest dich wirklich schämen! 

Edit:
Altersversorgung wird sehr wohl auch angefasst. Mein Vater beispielsweise ist mit 55 arbeitslos geworden und musste das als erstes auflösen. (Wie viele Stufen stehst du eigentlich gerade über ihm, du... )


----------



## CPFUUU (8. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Imperat0r schrieb:


> Der Islam ist eine Religion des Friedens.
> Manche interpretieren den Koran nur leider falsch.
> 
> Genauso wie es in anderen Religionen der Fall ist.
> ...



Buhuhu die bösen Kreuzzüge des Westens, wir sollten auch dafür Entschädigung zahlen buhuhuhu ich bin ein Opferkultist.....
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eaAB-l0bS_M




Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Planwirtschaft oder was ist das wieder für ein Müll?
> 
> Wäre alles gar kein Problem, ebensowenig wären höhere Renten, niedrigere Steuersätze, Zuschüsse (meine keine Aufstockerei) für Geringverdiener mit Kindern, vernünftiger Mindestlohn statt halbherziger 1500€ brutto bei Vollzeit und geduldeter Trickserei (bringt in Großstädten rein gar nix, die sind nach wie vor auf staatliche Leistungen angewiesen), vernünftige Betreuungs- und Förderprogramme für Kinder- und Jugendliche. Gut ausgebildete Lehrer
> Für alles WAERE eigentlich Geld da. Mehr als genug.
> ...



Weist du überhaupt was du da laberst ? Bist du dir über die Unterschiede von Plan- und Marktwirtschaft im klaren ? Hört sich nach mächtigen Geschwurbel an, um 16 Jährige zu beeindrucken.


----------



## S754 (8. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Imperat0r schrieb:


> Der Islam ist eine Religion des Friedens.
> Manche interpretieren den Koran nur leider falsch.
> 
> Genauso wie es in anderen Religionen der Fall ist.
> Man sollte jeden Glauben lassen woran er möchte und dies respektieren.





Keine Religion dieser Welt ist für irgendeinen Frieden verantwortlich, ohne Religionen hätten wir durchaus weniger Probleme. Das ist einfach die dümmste Erfindung des Menschen!


----------



## aloha84 (8. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



S754 schrieb:


> Keine Religion dieser Welt ist für irgendeinen Frieden verantwortlich, ohne Religionen hätten wir durchaus weniger Probleme. Das ist einfach die dümmste Erfindung des Menschen!



Religion ist immer nur das, was der Mensch daraus macht.
Das Christentum wurde ja nicht erfunden um Kreuzzüge zu führen, sondern nur des Glaubens willen.
Die Menschheit hat auch schon vor den großen Weltreligionen Krieg geführt, mit "dem Glauben" hat man lediglich immer eine Begründung parat.

Interessant wäre mal zu Wissen ob es ohne Religion weniger Kriege geben würde, oder ob sich die Menschen halt einfach nur andere Begründungen suchen.....


----------



## S754 (8. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Das Christentum wurde ja nicht erfunden um Kreuzzüge zu führen, sondern nur des Glaubens willen.



Geeenauuuu


----------



## CPFUUU (8. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Religion ist immer nur das, was der Mensch daraus macht.
> Das Christentum wurde ja nicht erfunden um Kreuzzüge zu führen, sondern nur des Glaubens willen.
> Die Menschheit hat auch schon vor den großen Weltreligionen Krieg geführt, mit "dem Glauben" hat man lediglich immer eine Begründung parat.
> 
> Interessant wäre mal zu Wissen ob es ohne Religion weniger Kriege geben würde, oder ob sich die Menschen halt einfach nur andere Begründungen suchen.....



Bei Religion geht es darum bestimmte Kulturelle Werte zu vermitteln und gewissen Gruppen einen göttlich legitimierten Machtanspruch zu sichern. 
Mit Logik steht sie entsprechend auf Kriegsfuß, genauso wie mit konkurrierenden Machtsystemen.


----------



## Research (8. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ihr wisst schon das die Kreuzzüge kamen weil "der Islam" vor Wien stand?
Erst dadurch hat man sich in Europa halbwegs zusammengerauft.
Ein gemeinsamer Feind uns so.


----------



## Imperat0r (8. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Interessant wäre mal zu Wissen ob es ohne Religion weniger Kriege geben würde, oder ob sich die Menschen halt einfach nur andere Begründungen suchen.....



Höchstwahrscheinlich würde es dann andere Begründungen geben um Kriege zu führen. 
Kriege kurbeln nun mal die Wirtschaft an.


----------



## Two-Face (8. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Höchstens die Waffenindustrie


----------



## aloha84 (8. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Research schrieb:


> Ihr wisst schon das die Kreuzzüge kamen weil "der Islam" vor Wien stand?
> Erst dadurch hat man sich in Europa halbwegs zusammengerauft.
> Ein gemeinsamer Feind uns so.



Ja das stimmt, zumindest "relativ".
Denn dieses Expansionsstreben hatte ja weniger mit Mohammeds Lehre des Islams zutun, sondern mit dem Expansionsstreben (des schon jeher) militärisch geprägten Osmanischen Reiches, welches wiederrum den Islam als Begründung missbrauchte.
Auch ohne Islam ist es sehr wahrscheinlich, dass das osmanische Reich auf Beutezug gegangen wäre.


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (8. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Welche Wirtschaft wird angekurbelt?
Wenn es deren Wirtschaft wäre müssten sie Nicht Flüchten!
Sondern hätten ein stabiles Land.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (8. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Ja das stimmt, zumindest "relativ".
> Denn dieses Expansionsstreben hatte ja weniger mit Mohammeds Lehre des Islams zutun, sondern mit dem Expansionsstreben (des schon jeher) militärisch geprägten Osmanischen Reiches, welches wiederrum den Islam als Begründung missbrauchte.
> Auch ohne Islam ist es sehr wahrscheinlich, dass das osmanische Reich auf Beutezug gegangen wäre.


Nur hat Mohammed selber den Islam auch gewaltsam auf der arabischen Halbinsel verbreitet. 
Aber  das osmanische Reich hätte so oder so versucht zu expandieren.


----------



## Imperat0r (8. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Höchstens die Waffenindustrie



Natürlich nur für die kriegsführenden Staaten.
Kriege geben durch Zerstörung die Möglichkeit für neue Investitionsmöglichkeiten oder z.B. schwankende Börsenkurse.


----------



## aloha84 (8. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Imperat0r schrieb:


> Natürlich nur für die *kriegsführenden Staaten*.
> Kriege geben durch Zerstörung die Möglichkeit für neue Investitionsmöglichkeiten oder z.B. schwankende Börsenkurse.



Nope --> die *waffenproduzierenden Staaten*!


----------



## Research (8. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Deswegen schrieb ich "der Islam" in Klammern.


----------



## Two-Face (8. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Imperat0r schrieb:


> Natürlich nur für die kriegsführenden Staaten.
> Kriege geben durch Zerstörung die Möglichkeit für neue Investitionsmöglichkeiten oder z.B. schwankende Börsenkurse.


Alleine der Irakkrieg hat bis heute den USA insgesamt über 800 Mrd. $ gekostet. Wer, außer der Rüstungsindustrie, hat in den USA großartig davon profitiert? Wo kommen dadurch Einnahmen her, wenn es dort nichtmal verwertbare Ölquellen gab? Wo hat das die Gesamtwirtschaft angekurbelt? 
Natürlich, die als Ausrüstungs-, Waffen- und Techniklieferanten beteiligten Firmen verdienen daran, aber der Staat muss das bezahlen, was ohne massiv Schulden anzuhäufen nunmal nicht geht und ein nicht unerheblich großer Teil davon alleine für irakische Sicherheitskräfte ausgegeben worden ist, die ja schließlich mit der eigenen nichts zu tun haben.


----------



## CPFUUU (8. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Ja das stimmt, zumindest "relativ".
> Denn dieses Expansionsstreben hatte ja weniger mit Mohammeds Lehre des Islams zutun, sondern mit dem Expansionsstreben (des schon jeher) militärisch geprägten Osmanischen Reiches, welches wiederrum den Islam als Begründung missbrauchte.



Welches wieder den Islam zur göttlichen Begründung brauchte. Ist es denn so schwer mal gewisse Realitäten zu begreifen ?


----------



## cryon1c (8. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Welches wieder den Islam zur göttlichen Begründung brauchte. Ist es denn so schwer mal gewisse Realitäten zu begreifen ?



Und?
Es gibt so viele Gründe einen Krieg zu führen, die sich die Menschheit im laufe der Jahrtausende so ausgedacht hat. 
Was hat eine friedliche Religion zu tun, wenn einige Deppen sie für ihre Kriegsspiele missbrauchen?


----------



## Sparanus (8. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Der Begründung kann man folgen, dann muss man aber sagen, dass der Religionsstifter selber einer dieser Deppen war.


----------



## Cleriker (8. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Sparanus, lieber so:
Der Begründung kann man folgen, dann muss man aber sagen, dass der Religionsstifter selber einer dieser "Deppen" (deine Worte, cry) war.

Nicht, dass noch jemand denkt, der Begriff wäre deine eigene Interpretation und dein post nur gestänker.


----------



## Captn (8. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Laut Radio spricht sich Frankreich übrigens gegen eine Aufnahme von Flüchtlingen aus und verweist darauf, dass man lieber die Ursachen in den Griff bekommen sollte.


----------



## cryon1c (8. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Also wollen die alle Flüchtlinge zurück in die zerbombten Länder schieben, wo sie aktuell nicht sicher sind? Und selbst wenn man die Lage dort stabil kriegt, bleiben die Länder nach wie vor komplett zerstört, was sollen die Leute da machen?


----------



## Cleriker (8. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Laut Radio spricht sich Frankreich  übrigens gegen eine Aufnahme von Flüchtlingen aus und verweist darauf,  dass man lieber die Ursachen in den Griff bekommen sollte.




Genau meine Rede, seit dem Beginn dieser Situation. Ich halte zwar nicht viel von Krieg, aber wenn ich die Wahl habe zwischen der Versorgung von Verwundeten und ängstlichen Menschen, oder dies erst gar nicht passieren zu lassen, dann nehme ich letzteres in kauf. MMn könnten die europäischen "Mächte" *hust* sich ruhig offen gegen den IS stellen. Darin sähe ich auch keine Unterdrückung von andersgläubigen sondern viel mehr den Schutz der restlichen Bevölkerung. Wie seht ihr das?

Edit:
Ich denke da wie bisher an Grenznahe Auffanglager vor Ort. Diese unter dem Schutze westlicher Truppen.


----------



## Research (8. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Hm, noch mehr Krieg, soweit ich das mitbekomme.
Also Bomben in Syrien.
Und wie ordentlich das gemacht wird sieht man ja überall wo NATO/EU etc stationiert sind/waren.

Man redet sich raus. Danke Frankreich.


----------



## shadie (8. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Also wollen die alle Flüchtlinge zurück in die zerbombten Länder schieben, wo sie aktuell nicht sicher sind? Und selbst wenn man die Lage dort stabil kriegt, bleiben die Länder nach wie vor komplett zerstört, was sollen die Leute da machen?



Was sollen die Leute hier machen?

Es werden sicherlich nicht alle Flüchtlinge hier in DE Asyl bekommen.
Sie werden also früher oder später ohnehin wieder zurück geschickt.

Dann fängt das ganze wieder von vorne an.
Also anstatt hier in DE alle aufzunehmen, sollte man das Geld lieber dort vor Ort investieren.
kann ja auch nicht die Lösung sein dem IS da freie Hand zu lassen oder?


----------



## Captn (8. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Also wollen die alle Flüchtlinge zurück in die zerbombten Länder schieben, wo sie aktuell nicht sicher sind? Und selbst wenn man die Lage dort stabil kriegt, bleiben die Länder nach wie vor komplett zerstört, was sollen die Leute da machen?


Deutschland war auch komplett zerstört.
Dein Argument ist somit also für die Tonne.
Ohne Hilfe geht es nicht, keine Frage, aber ohne den eigenen Willen, geht es erst recht nicht.


----------



## Woohoo (8. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



shadie schrieb:


> Was sollen die Leute hier machen?
> 
> Es werden sicherlich nicht alle Flüchtlinge hier in DE Asyl bekommen.
> Sie werden also früher oder später ohnehin wieder zurück geschickt.
> ...



Also ich höre immer, dass die Asylanträge der Syrer zu 90% wohl angenommen werden. Zurückgehen muss man dann nicht.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Und selbst  wenn man die Lage dort stabil kriegt, bleiben die Länder nach wie vor  komplett zerstört, was sollen die Leute da machen?



Mit Hilfe aller wieder alles aufbauen!? Oder warten bis es durch Geisterhand passiert.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (8. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Moin! 
Habe eigentlich mit mehr Kontra gerechnet.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Aha! Andere sollen mit dem verallgemeinern aufhören, selbst langst du aber zu.
> 
> Die deutsche Presseagentur hat ganz offiziell durchgedrückt, dass alles was berichtet wird, positiv sein soll. Also bereits das Beste von dem was sie an Informationen zusammentragen. Trotzdem behauptest du einfach das Gegenteil und meinst andere zu verbessern. Das ist interessant. Dann liefere uns doch bitte mal die Daten um deine Behauptung zu untermauern. Gerade das mit der Mehrheit wäre mal cool. Also wenn du hier Statistiken hast die deine Sicht eindeutig und unanfechtbar stützen, dann hört dieses hin und her ja auf. Also bitte teile deine hieb und stichfesten Informationen mit uns.



Ich glaube, ich weiß, worauf Du anspielst. Da waren vor kurzem mal so seltsame Diskussionen und kurz darauf gab es doch noch den Eklat bei "Aktenzeichen XY", richtig?

Aber ging es da nicht darum, daß einige der Meinung wären, daß überwiegend über negative Dinge berichtet werden würde und dadurch die teilweise aufgeheizte Stimmung weiter angeheizt wird und es die Wahrnehmung verzerren würde? Im Prinzip ist es ja auch so. Über positive Dinge wird weniger gesprochen, als über schlechte.

Deshalb darf natürlich dennoch nix verschwiegen oder beschönigt werden und ich hoffe doch stark, daß das auch bei den meisten Journalisten der Fall ist. Nicht bei allen Blättern, sei es nun die Bild, Junge Freiheit oder Spiegel.
Deshalb sollte sich man wohl auch selbst verschiedene Meinungen anhören, verschiedene Quellen lesen (eventuell auch ausländische Presse) und sich ein eigenes Bild machen, soweit möglich. Nur sind halt die wenigsten Bürger Nahost- oder sonstige Experten, aber stumpf irgendwas nachplappern, was irgendwo steht (vielleicht sogar in nem Bildchen auf Facebook, ist auch nicht zielführend 

Damit meine ich ausdrücklich niemanden hier aus diesem Forum. Das ist echt klasse und die Diskussionen in diesem oder ähnlichen Threads lese ich gerne. Aber gibt halt eben echt viele Leute, die die sogenannten Stammtischparolen nachplappern aber rein gar keine Ahnung haben. Da ist es noch nichtmal die eigene Meinung, weil sich kein Stück damit beschäftigt wird. Genauso auf der linken Seite. 
Alles heile Welt und bunt und superdoll ist genauso ein Käse, wie alles kriminelle Schmarotzer.

Hier hört es sich übrigens nicht so an, als wäre das Ausblenden von Tatsachen gewünscht. Ebensowenig aber halt eben Hetze oder Stimmungsmache


Die dpA kann den Zeitungen doch nicht vorschreiben, was sie berichten. Auch wenn sie sehr groß ist, die AFP oder reuters werden in unseren Zeitungen auch häufig genannt, ebenso wird manchmal  sogar selbst recheriert. Höre eigentlich zu 80% DLF und hin und wieder WDR5 sowie B5Aktuell im Radio. Im Fernsehen wäre das Phoenix (GEZ-Gebühren mal sinnvoll angelegt) und da finde ich nicht, daß da einseitig berichtet wird.

Sachlich, mit Hintergrundinformationen und auch oft die Möglichkeit für Zuschauer/-hörer live anzurufen und den anwesenden Gästen/Politikern Fragen zu stellen oder einfach ihre Meinung zu sagen.

Da kommen schon beide Seiten, die goldene Mitte und auch kritische Stimmen zu Wort. Oft genug auch welche, bei denen die Politiker dann doch etwas ins Stocken geraten mit ihren Antworten. 
____
Aber nun zu Deiner Hauptfrage. Nein, ich habe keine offiziellen Statistiken und inoffizielle ebensowenig. Auch wenn ich einige Personen aus dem Bereich Polizei/Justiz kenne und mir bewußt ist, daß es auch intern genauere Einteilungen und Statistiken gibt (Russlanddeutsche Straftäter beispielsweise)
Suche jetzt auch nicht danach, darum ging es mir doch überhaupt nicht.


Mir stößt es immer sauer auf, wenn total verallgemeinert wird. Und weil Amon da halt von "Schmarotzern, die nix leisten" gesprochen hat, schrub  ich, daß das aber doch wohl kaum alle sein werden, sondern die Mehrheit eben weder auffällig ist, noch undankbar oder fordernd.

Aber die fallen halt eben nicht so auf. Und über die gibt es nicht so viel zu berichten.
Was denn auch? Dass das gemeinschaftliche Kochen letztes Wochenende hier bei uns ein voller Erfolg war? Oder dass die (vor allem kleineren Kinder aus unserem Flüchtlingslager hier (knapp 600 Personen bei 9000 Einwohnern) schon teilweise lockere Freundschaften mit den Einheimischen Kindern geschlossen haben.

Ist zwar toll, aber nun doch nicht sooo spannend, oder?

Aber so ist doch mit allem, oder nicht? Vorurteile hat jeder bei gewissen Dingen (ich auch), ebenso Vorbehalte gegen Fremdes und teilweise sicherlich berechtigt. Aber oft stimmt es einfach nicht.

BMW-/Audi/GTI-Fahrer sind nicht immer Raser, Computerspieler sind nicht immer hässliche dicke Leute mit Sozialphobie, Frauen können nicht parken, Deutsche haben keinen Humor usw.

Natürlich leisten "die" derzeit nix. Wie auch. Dürfen sie nicht und können sie nicht sofort. Aber deshalb alle gleich pauschal abzustempeln, als wäre genau das das Ziel, finde ich unfair.






Cleriker schrieb:


> Hm... Du hast also was gegen Verallgemeinerungen, ja? Wie bezeichnest du das dann nochmal? Oder stützt du dich einfach darauf, dass es viel mehr Vorurteile sind und damit inhaltlich etwas anderes. Vorurteile sind natürlich klasse, wenn sie von dir kommen. So wie dich gerade, habe ich noch nie jemanden in echt über andere sprechen hören. Wer auf Begrifflichkeiten kommt wie "auf andere herab schauen", der sollte mal lieber bei sich selbst anfangen zu verbessern. Denn auf derartige Ausdrücke kann man nur kommen, wenn man gelernt hat so zu denken! Selbst wenn ich mich über bestimmte Geschehnisse in der Welt irre aufgeregt habe, so eine Wortwahl ist mir noch nie aus dem Mund gekommen. Du solltest dich wirklich schämen!



Ich schäme mich nicht, ich freue mich eher, daß mein Versuch, einigen den Spiegel vorzuhalten, scheinbar funktioniert hat.
Deshalb auch absichtlich diese Ausdrucksweise, weil sich so manche ganz gerne weit oben sehen, nur weil wir alle etwas mehr Glück bei der Geburtenlotterie hatten.


Nur meinte ich damit eigentlich nicht Dich, Du bist mir in Deinen Posts in diesem Thread eigentlich schon als differenziert schreibender User aufgefallen.

Ich habe mich auf hautpsächlich auf Amon bezogen, weil sich sein Post:



> _Ich gehe im Monat über 200 Stunden arbeiten und darf fast die Hälfte von  dem was ich verdiene abgeben! Diese Schmarotzer kommen hier her,  fordern nur und leisten absolut nichts! Die bekommen vom ersten Tag an  tausende Euro in den Arsch geblasen ohne hier je einen Euro eingezahlt  zu haben! Wenn ich arbeitslos werde darf ich mein Auto und mein Haus  verkaufen, sämtliche Versicherungen auszahlen lassen um davon zu leben  weil das Amt mir erst Kohle gibt wenn ich alles was ich besitze  verramscht habe! DAS geht MIR auf den Sack! Da kriege ich einen Hals!  Ja, da bekomme ich Hass!_



schon fast so angehört hat, als ginge es den Flüchtlingen  (Schmarotzern) hier besser als den Deutschen.

Die kriegen weder tausende Euro in den A... geblasen und dass alle nur fordern hoffe ich doch nicht. Wirkt aber halt natürlich schnell so, wenn man die Nachrichten sieht.

Btw: Sehe gerade, daß er gesperrt ist. Na dann ist klar, warum keine Antwort kommt.
Weiß jemand warum?




Cleriker schrieb:


> Edit:
> Altersversorgung wird sehr wohl auch angefasst. Mein Vater beispielsweise ist mit 55 arbeitslos geworden und musste das als erstes auflösen. (Wie viele Stufen stehst du eigentlich gerade über ihm, du... )



Du was?

Wie gesagt, ich habe das absichtlich so ausgedrückt, damit vielleicht mal so einigen Usern klar wird, wie verallgemeinernd, verachtend und teilweise sogar hetzerisch ihre kleinen Sticheleien sind.
Hätte eigentlich erwartet, daß das auch ohne entsprechende Smileys klar ist.

Ich stehe garantiert nicht über Deinem Vater. Genau um dem vorzubeugen und weil mir klar ist, daß 

a) Jeder ganz schnell in die Arbeitslosigkeit abrutschen kann oder aus sonstigen Gründen zum Sozialfall werden kann
b) gerade "ältere" Arbeitnehmer es bei den teilweise abstrusen Forderungen (zu alt, zu jung, zu wenig Erfahrung, überqualifiziert usw) vieler Unternehmen besonders schwer haben

habe ich, um es nicht allzu schlimm wirken zu lassen, extra von jungen und gesunden Arbeitslosen gesprochen. Bei der Agenda 2010 von Gas-Gerd & Co, Hartz IV usw lief auch nicht alles so toll und ich finde die Regelungen bei weitem nicht fair. Vor allem, weil es da natürlich nur allzu oft die mit ganzer Härte treffen, die schon versuchen, ihre Lage zu verbesserns, während es so einige Schlaumeier gibt (kenne da persönlich so ein paar Fälle :mad: ), die auch trotz oder wegen Hartz IV plus Tricksereien und Ausnutzen aller zustehenden Leistungen ganz prima leben.

Dass es nicht immer so einfach ist, Arbeit zu finden ist mir klar. Erst recht, wenn da noch ein arbeitender Partner und Kinder samt sozialem Umfeld zu berücksichtigen sind (bin selbst oft genug umgezogen)

Und wie gesagt, daß sofort bei Arbeitslosigkeit gleich alles zu Geld  gemacht werden muß, stimmt ja eben nicht. Erstmal gibt es  Arbeitslosengeld. Je nach Lebenssituation auch schon ein arger  Einschnitt und bei weitem nicht mehr so lange wie früher, aber "alles"  verliert man nicht sofort.

Aber wenn gebetsmühlenartig alle paar Seiten immer wieder geschrieben wird, wie feige es doch ist abzuhauen und die gefälligst lieber kämpfen sollten, sollte irgendeine Arbeit doch wohl innerhalb eines Jahres zu finden sein. Das halte ich nun wirklich für einfacher.
Ich weiß nicht, ob die, die sowas immer wieder schreiben mal mit eigenen Augen in einem Krisen- oder Kriegsgebiet das Elend und die Zerstörung gesehen haben und die Gelegenheit hatten, sich mit Einheimischen zu unterhalten. Ich bezweifle es stark. 
Bei IS und Boku Haram reichen ja eigentlich auch schon die Bilder und Videos auf Wikileaks, um zu verstehen, daß das dort kein Kindergeburtstag ist. Aber gerade deshalb wird es meiner Meinung nach auch allerhöchste Zeit für ein entschlossenes Eingreifen. Das ist keine kleine Terrormiliz mehr.
Wenn erstmal alle "normalen" Bürger weg sind und nur noch die Fanatiker vor Ort sind, und die, die sich mangels Alternativen diesen anschließen, dann gute Nacht. Sooo weit weg ist das alles nicht von hier.







CPFUUU schrieb:


> .
> .
> .
> Weist du überhaupt was du da laberst ? Bist du dir über die Unterschiede von Plan- und Marktwirtschaft im klaren ? Hört sich nach mächtigen Geschwurbel an, um 16 Jährige zu beeindrucken.



Ich brauche niemanden zu beeindrucken. Ist nicht meine Absicht und habe ich auch nicht nötig. Wollte hier auch keine Nebendiskussion oder  anzetteln, aber das Theater um Milchpreise passte IMHO gerade ganz gut. 500 Millionen sind kein Pappenstiel  und brennende Heuballen und Steine gegen Polizisten sind eine Frechheit.
Ist ja nun nicht so, daß es da um den kleinen Familienbauernhof geht, sondern hauptsächlich um die ganz großen Betriebe, die staatliche Förderungen und Subventionen kassieren.




CPFUUU schrieb:


> Bei Religion geht es darum bestimmte Kulturelle Werte zu vermitteln und gewissen Gruppen einen göttlich legitimierten Machtanspruch zu sichern.
> Mit Logik steht sie entsprechend auf Kriegsfuß, genauso wie mit konkurrierenden Machtsystemen.



Richtig. So sehe ich das auch. Ganz früher vielleicht auch noch, um unerklärliche Dinge zu erklären. Ganz schnell aber, um seine eigenen Interessen durchzusetzen. Egal ob gegen fremde Völker oder die eigene Bevölkerung.




Two-Face schrieb:


> Alleine der Irakkrieg hat bis heute den USA insgesamt über 800 Mrd. $ gekostet. Wer, außer der Rüstungsindustrie, hat in den USA großartig davon profitiert? Wo kommen dadurch Einnahmen her, wenn es dort nichtmal verwertbare Ölquellen gab? Wo hat das die Gesamtwirtschaft angekurbelt?
> Natürlich, die als Ausrüstungs-, Waffen- und Techniklieferanten beteiligten Firmen verdienen daran, aber der Staat muss das bezahlen, was ohne massiv Schulden anzuhäufen nunmal nicht geht und ein nicht unerheblich großer Teil davon alleine für irakische Sicherheitskräfte ausgegeben worden ist, die ja schließlich mit der eigenen nichts zu tun haben.



Wobei Schulden für die USA ja nicht so das Problem zu sein scheinen. Irgendwie geht es immer weiter... 

Wer wirklich am Irak-Krieg verdient hat - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Konflikte: Sechs Jahre Irak-Krieg ? der Gewinner heißt Iran - DIE WELT

Griff nach den Ölreserven: Chinesen zapfen Amerikanern das Irak-Öl ab - FOCUS Online

- Links ohne Wertung -


----------



## cryon1c (8. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Nach dem 2 Weltkrieg hat man hier ordentlich investiert, weil USA diesen Standort gebraucht hat und die Wirtschaft erhalten wollte. 
So wie es aber aktuell aussieht, will keiner gegen die IS kämpfen oder das Land danach aufbauen. Kein Interesse. Da sollte es keinen wundern wenn die Leute da flüchten.
Und wie gesagt, zurück in die Kriegsgebiete gehen nur die wenigsten Flüchtlinge. Es müsste auch deutlich mehr Geld investiert werden in diese Länder, als das was wir aktuell für Flüchtlinge zahlen. Rechne alleine mal die Logistik für den Spaß aus, in Ländern wo die Infrastruktur praktisch nicht existiert...


----------



## Captn (8. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Und was spricht nun dagegen das nächste Jahrzehnt lieber anständig zu helfen und investieren anstatt jährlich die Gelder zur Flüchtlingsversorgung aufzustocken? 

Das löst nämlich das Problem bei Weitem nicht und erzeugt nur neue.


----------



## aloha84 (8. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Die Politik ist da einfach im Zwiespalt, weil eben niemand weiß was wirklich hilft.
"Los lass uns Krieg machen gegen IS!" --> Wie gut man linearen Krieg gegen ein Terrororganisation führen kann zeigt u.a. Afghanistan, dort ist heute immer noch keine Ruhe.
"Ja ok, dann pumpen wir Geld in die Wirtschaft der Staaten, ein reiches Volk ist ein glückliches Volk!" --> Kommt das Geld wirklich bei der Bevölkerung an, oder wird es von einem Regime, Terroristen, Warlord etc.pp. einkassiert, so dass man im schlimmsten Fall wieder Terror finanziert?!

Auch wenn es manchmal so ausschauen mag, als wären "ALLE POLITIKER DOOF".......das ist nicht so, es werden Lösungen besprochen und abgwogen, und Fakt ist, es gibt momentan keinen Weg der Erfolg garantiert --> und wenn so etwas schiefgeht, haben es eh alle anderen besser gewusst!


----------



## cryon1c (8. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Und was spricht nun dagegen das nächste Jahrzehnt lieber anständig zu helfen und investieren anstatt jährlich die Gelder zur Flüchtlingsversorgung aufzustocken?
> 
> Das löst nämlich das Problem bei Weitem nicht und erzeugt nur neue.



Die internationale Politik stört. Europa muss nicht immer ihre Waffen und Truppen überall reinstecken. USA ist dafür bekannt.
Ich hab z.B. keine Lust unsere Truppen irgendwo gegen irgendwelche Fanatiker kämpfen zu sehen. Und selbst in den USA regt sich heftiger Widerstand gegen die ewigen Kriegseinsätze, die Soldaten lassen sich nicht nicht mehr überall rumschieben nur weil die Politiker mal n wenig Spaß haben wollen und die Waffenlobby wieder neue Spielzeuge loswerden will. 
Wenn die Diktatoren erstmal beseitigt sind, die IS und sonstige Idioten mit Waffen auch, können von mir aus Helfer rüber, zuerst mit dem nötigsten, dann Infrastruktur aufbauen wie Straßen, Flughäfen, Energieversorgung und medizinische Einrichtungen. 

Aber ich bin gegen einen Kampfeinsatz, egal ob es um einen Diktator geht, eine Terrororganisation oder sonstige. Das müssen die Länder allein hinkriegen. Flüchtlingen helfen ist eine Sache, Kanonenfutter rüberschicken ist was anderes.


----------



## Sparanus (8. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Sparanus, lieber so:
> Der Begründung kann man folgen, dann muss man aber sagen, dass der Religionsstifter selber einer dieser "Deppen" (deine Worte, cry) war.
> 
> Nicht, dass noch jemand denkt, der Begriff wäre deine eigene Interpretation und dein post nur gestänker.


Mohammed wird schon in frühesten Quellen als Kriegsherr mit Missionierungsdrang genannt,
dass trifft z.B. auf Moses nur teilweise zu und auf Jesus gar nicht.


----------



## Cleriker (8. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Hier stand ein Doppelpost. *Bitte löschen!*


----------



## Cleriker (8. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Die internationale Politik stört. Europa muss nicht immer ihre Waffen und Truppen überall reinstecken. USA ist dafür bekannt.
> Ich hab z.B. keine Lust unsere Truppen irgendwo gegen irgendwelche Fanatiker kämpfen zu sehen. Und selbst in den USA regt sich heftiger Widerstand gegen die ewigen Kriegseinsätze, die Soldaten lassen sich nicht nicht mehr überall rumschieben nur weil die Politiker mal n wenig Spaß haben wollen und die Waffenlobby wieder neue Spielzeuge loswerden will.
> Wenn die Diktatoren erstmal beseitigt sind, die IS und sonstige Idioten mit Waffen auch, können von mir aus Helfer rüber, zuerst mit dem nötigsten, dann Infrastruktur aufbauen wie Straßen, Flughäfen, Energieversorgung und medizinische Einrichtungen.
> 
> Aber ich bin gegen einen Kampfeinsatz, egal ob es um einen Diktator geht, eine Terrororganisation oder sonstige. Das müssen die Länder allein hinkriegen. Flüchtlingen helfen ist eine Sache, Kanonenfutter rüberschicken ist was anderes.



Kannst du dich erinnern... du tust es schon wieder! Du machst es dir zu leicht! 
Wenn Stück für Stück alle fliehen und niemand Wiederstand leistet, wer soll dann was alleine hinkriegen? [Anmerkung: Ich finde es lustig, dass du dieses Wort gebrauchst, statt z.B. hinbekommen.] Was passiert wenn der IS die ganzen momentanen Krisengebiete komplett beherrscht? Was dann? Dann gehts weiter. Deine Lösung sieht dann so aus, dass dann die Bürger der anderen, folgenden Länder auch hierher fliehen und danach wieder die nächsten. Ja und wie endet das deiner Meinung nach? Wehrfähige Männer sollen nicht kämpfen, Soldaten sollen nicht dorthin endsandt werden... also kampflos solch einen Terror gewähren lassen und alle opfern die ihr Hab und Gut nicht aufgeben wollen, oder können? Das ist dein Vorschlag??? Dann bin ich aber dafür, dass du zusehen musst wie jedes einzelne Opfer misshandelt, missbraucht, oder getötet wird. Wenn du wirklich denkst mit wegrennen und gewähren lassen ist es getan, dann sollte das deine Konsequenz sein.

Ich finde man sollte wenigstens versuchen solchen menschenleben verarchtenden Gruppierungen etwas entgegen zu setzen. Nicht zusehen wie welche ertrinken, aber zusehen wie sie vor Ort masakriert werden... ich fasse nicht, was du da von dir gibst! 



Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Du was?



Du keine Ahnung was. Das war auf eine vermeintlich höhere Position  (Stufe) deinerseits bezogen. Weil ich also nicht wusste wo du dich  siehst, habe ich das offen gelassen. Das klang einfach so von oben  herab, von dir.


----------



## Woohoo (8. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

 
 Um ihre Chance auf Asyl zu erhöhen? Hunderte Muslime konvertieren zum Christentum:

In der Heimat würde ihnen dann religiöse Verfolgung drohen: Um ihre Chance auf Asyl zu erhöhen? Hunderte Muslime konvertieren zum Christentum - Politik - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten


How Muslim migrants are converting to Christianity in Germany | Daily Mail Online*

"Die Motivation spielt für Pastor Martens keine Rolle*

Müssten  sie zurück in ihr Heimatland, könnten sie aufgrund ihrer neuen Religion  verfolgt werden. So steht im Iran und in Afghanistan auf den Übertritt  vom Islam zum Christentum die Todesstrafe. Mit diesem Argument  verringert sich die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass konvertierte Iraner und  Afghanen aus Deutschland abgeschoben werden." 

13 Jahre christliche Truppen in Afghanistan.


----------



## cryon1c (8. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Kannst du dich erinnern... du tust es schon wieder! Du machst es dir zu leicht!
> Wenn Stück für Stück alle fliehen und niemand Wiederstand leistet, wer soll dann was alleine hinkriegen? [Anmerkung: Ich finde es lustig, dass du dieses Wort gebrauchst, statt z.B. hinbekommen.] Was passiert wenn der IS die ganzen momentanen Krisengebiete komplett beherrscht? Was dann? Dann gehts weiter. Deine Lösung sieht dann so aus, dass dann die Bürger der anderen, folgenden Länder auch hierher fliehen und danach wieder die nächsten. Ja und wie endet das deiner Meinung nach? Wehrfähige Männer sollen nicht kämpfen, Soldaten sollen nicht dorthin endsandt werden... also kampflos solch einen Terror gewähren lassen und alle opfern die ihr Hab und Gut nicht aufgeben wollen, oder können? Das ist dein Vorschlag??? Dann bin ich aber dafür, dass du zusehen musst wie jedes einzelne Opfer misshandelt, missbraucht, oder getötet wird. Wenn du wirklich denkst mit wegrennen und gewähren lassen ist es getan, dann sollte das deine Konsequenz sein.
> 
> Ich finde man sollte wenigstens versuchen solchen menschenleben verarchtenden Gruppierungen etwas entgegen zu setzen. Nicht zusehen wie welche ertrinken, aber zusehen wie sie vor Ort masakriert werden... ich fasse nicht, was du da von dir gibst!



Man sollte Menschen helfen, nicht die eigenen Menschen zum sterben rübersenden. Jedes Land ist kampffähig und kann sich dem Terror entgegenstellen. 
Ich sage nicht die Leute dort sollen nicht kämpfen, wir können sie auch mit Aufklärung und sonstigem unterstützen, ohne selbst reingehen zu müssen. Mir geht es um die Bevölkerung dieser Länder, alles was kein Soldat oder Guerilla-Kämpfer ist, kann ruhig zu uns kommen bis das Problem da drüben gelöst ist.
Und wir sehen schon lange zu wie hilflose Opfer an unseren Grenzen verrecken, wir sollten erstmal dort anfangen. Da ist die Infrastruktur vorhanden, das Geld, alles ist da. 
Es hat sich übrigens gezeigt wie gut die konventionelle Kriegsführung gegen Terrororganisationen funktioniert - so gut wie gar nicht.  Es kostet enorm viel Geld, Zeit und hilft keinem. Das Problem muss lokal bekämpft werden, von Einheiten die sich da auskennen, die mit der Bevölkerung sprechen können (die Bevölkerung wird da nen Teufel tun, Ausländern mit Waffen zu vertrauen!) und vor allem Erfahrungen mit derartigen Problemen haben. 

Ich fasse es nicht das es Leute gibt die ernsthaft wieder mit Waffen irgendwo einmarschieren wollen - das hilft keinem, sorgt nur noch für mehr Elend in den Ländern wo man einmarschiert. 

Es werden übrigens nicht alle fliehen. Es gibt da eine Armee mit einer ordentlichen Kampfkraft. Zwar nicht so gut ausgerüstet und trainiert wie manch andere, dafür kennen die sich dort wunderbar aus und kommen deutlich eher an die Bevölkerung ran, die denen helfen kann die Terrororganisationen zu zerschlagen. 
Ich sage nur wir sollten unsere Waffen nicht dahin stecken, wo sie nix zu suchen haben. Interne Probleme sollten von den Ländern zuerst gelöst werden, humanitäre Hilfe von uns folgt danach.


----------



## Verminaard (8. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

*cryon1c*, du schreibst wirres Zeugs.
Wenn die Armeen ordentlich ausgeruestet waeren und vernuenftige Kampfkraft haetten, wieso gibts die IS ueberhaupt noch?
Was glaubst du, wer nicht aller ein Soldat wird, wenns ernst wird?
Stellt sich die Frage: sind das Kriegsfluechtlinge oder Deserteure?


War klar das sowas kommt: Messehallen: Salafisten-Propaganda im Flüchtlingsheim | Polizei - Hamburger Morgenpost
Passend zu den ganzen Religionskram.


----------



## Ruptet (8. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Denkt eigentlich auch jemand von den Willenlosen-Befürwortern daran, wieviele IS-Anhänger/sonstige Kriminelle/Radikale unter den "Flüchtlingen" sind ?
Ich will eure Gesichter sehen, wenn hier, im sicheren Herzen Europas, mal ein Anschlag mit vielen toten verübt wird.

Klar ist das ein Worst Case Szenario, aber keiner kann mir erzählen, dass die Wahrscheinlichkeit verschwindend gering sei.

Dem sollte man so gut wie möglich entgegenwirken, stattdessen lässt man unverantwortlich die Massen ins Land laufen.
Ungarn hat eh so einen schönen Zaun gebaut. Da die Flüchtlinge ganz Europa betreffen, sollten Beamte aus ganz Europa zur Verstärkung an die "Mauer" geschickt werden, damit man evtl. schwarze Schafe aussortieren kann und die Gefahr auf ein Minimum reduziert.


----------



## cryon1c (8. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Verminaard schrieb:


> *cryon1c*, du schreibst wirres Zeugs.
> Wenn die Armeen ordentlich ausgeruestet waeren und vernuenftige Kampfkraft haetten, wieso gibts die IS ueberhaupt noch?
> Was glaubst du, wer nicht aller ein Soldat wird, wenns ernst wird?
> Stellt sich die Frage: sind das Kriegsfluechtlinge oder Deserteure?
> ...



Ich rede von den Armeen in den Ländern wo die Terroristen sitzen. Die müssen das regeln, keine Soldaten aus dem Ausland. 
Die friedliche Bevölkerung flieht. 
Was ist daran wirr?

Wenn wir hier bewaffnete Kämpfer hätten, würde man sofort das Militär einschalten und das Problem angehen. Eventuell um Hilfe bitte und die Bevölkerung evakuieren.


----------



## Sparanus (8. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Was denkst du aus wem das Militär besteht bzw bestehen soll? 
Aus dem mündigen Bürger, alias der friedlichen Bevölkerung und wenn die nicht da ist?


----------



## cryon1c (8. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Was denkst du aus wem das Militär besteht bzw bestehen soll?
> Aus dem mündigen Bürger, alias der friedlichen Bevölkerung und wenn die nicht da ist?



Das Militär besteht aus ausgebildeten und ausgerüsteten Soldaten. Die können kämpfen und müssen sie auch. Es ist schon alles da, es muss nicht erst rekrutiert werden. Es geht da nicht um eine Revolution oder sonstigen Unfug, es geht um die IS, eine Terrororganisation die gegen das bereits vorhandene Militär kämpft. Die friedliche Bevölkerung flieht, das Militär kann da kämpfen - und die Leute müssen raus, damit die Terroristen diese nicht als menschliche Schutzschilde benutzen, sich zwischen den Leuten tarnen oder diese einfach abschlachten...
Klingelt es?


----------



## Nightslaver (8. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Stellt sich die Frage: sind das Kriegsfluechtlinge oder Deserteure?



Da sind auch mit zimlicher Sicherheit genügend Männer unter den Flüchtlingen die man durchaus als Derteure bezeichnen könnte. In einem der Artikel der die letzten Tage hier gepostet wurde wurde zum Beispiel ein ca. 30 Jahre alter Syrer interviewt, der sagte sinngemäß:
"Zuerst kam die syrische Armee und wollte mich zum Wehrdienst einziehen, kurz darauf kamen die Rebellen und wollten mich zum kämpfen bewegen, das habe ich abgelehnt.
Darauf bin ich dann geflüchtet, weil ich nicht kämpfen will."
Ein Fall wie seiner dürfte wohl definitiv unter Wehrdienstverweigerung fallen, weil noch ist Assad an der Macht und somit Vertreter der "legitimen" syrischen Regierung, wen die syrische Armee also jemanden zum Wehrdienst einzieht und derjenige flieht ist das rein rechtlich gesehen eine Wehrdienstverweigerung und die Person ein Deserteur.


----------



## Ruptet (8. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

@Cryonic : Du sieht das ganze aber ziemlich einfach... das hier ist keine Organisation mit zB. 100.000 Mitgliedern, das ist ein Grundgedanke der immer Zulauf finden wird.
Hier muss man jedes einzelne schwarze Schaf bekämpfen, das kann nicht das Militär allein, da muss die ganze Bevölkerung mithelfen. Das ist ein Prozess, der Jahre dauern wird bzw. nie wirklich angeschlossen sein wird...man kann es nur auf ein Minimum reduzieren.


----------



## Sparanus (8. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Klingelt es?


Das Militär besteht aus den mündigen Bürgern eines Staates und aus diesen muss es auch weitere Kräfte ziehen wenn sie benötigt werden.


----------



## cryon1c (8. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Ruptet schrieb:


> @Cryonic : Du sieht das ganze aber ziemlich einfach... das hier ist keine Organisation mit zB. 100.000 Mitgliedern, das ist ein Grundgedanke der immer Zulauf finden wird.
> Hier muss man jedes einzelne schwarze Schaf bekämpfen, das kann nicht das Militär allein, da muss die ganze Bevölkerung mithelfen. Das ist ein Prozess, der Jahre dauern wird bzw. nie wirklich angeschlossen sein wird...man kann es nur auf ein Minimum reduzieren.



Ja klar. Das Militär vor Ort kann aber am meisten machen und wenn es klug eingesetzt wird, das Problem innerhalb weniger Monate eindämmen. Dazu muss man die Bevölkerung schützen, dafür kann man auch andere Länder um Hilfe bitten. 
Die Bevölkerung hat Angst und das zurecht. Deswegen fliehen die ja, und denen müssen wir helfen, bis der Staat wo es eben gerade kracht, das Problem zumindest eindämmen kann. 

Die USA hatte da enorme Probleme weil man denen a) nicht traut und b) sie in diesen Gebieten absolut verloren sind, ihre Aufklärung funktioniert nicht, die Technik ist an der Grenze  und so weiter. Deswegen immer die lokalen Einheiten den Job erledigen lassen.




Sparanus schrieb:


> Das Militär besteht aus den mündigen Bürgern eines Staates und aus diesen muss es auch weitere Kräfte ziehen wenn sie benötigt werden.



Die bestehenden müssen ausreichen. Nebenher gibt es einige Leute in Reserve, die schon lange darauf warten, wieder aktiv zu werden - ausgebildet, erfahren (unter anderem durch ehemalige Einsätze) usw.
Was kann die friedliche Bevölkerung, die nix mit der Armee zu tun hat, für den Unfug?
Und sag ja nicht das in Kriegszeiten aktuell noch Leute rekrutiert und ausgebildet werden sollen. Das ist Schwachsinn und würde nur Kanonenfutter produzieren um es drastisch zu sagen. Vor allem in Ländern die nicht an die EU & USA-Standarts bei Kriegsführung rankommen und eben Kanonenfutter nach vorne schicken. 
Da ist es einfacher solche Einheiten wie die french foreign legion ranzuholen. Die wissen was sie machen, haben die beste Ausbildung, eine Menge an Erfahrung mit solchen Einsätzen und werden sich garantiert besser anstellen als das Kanonenfutter was bei Kriegszuständen ausgebildet und losgeschickt wird. 
Gerade die hätte ich da schon erwartet, Frankreich ist eigentlich ziemlich flott was diese Art von Einsätzen angeht. Hab bislang aber nichts darüber gefunden.


----------



## Verminaard (8. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Die internationale Politik stört. Europa muss  nicht immer ihre Waffen und Truppen überall reinstecken. USA ist dafür  bekannt.
> Ich hab z.B. keine Lust unsere Truppen irgendwo gegen irgendwelche Fanatiker kämpfen zu sehen.






cryon1c schrieb:


> Da ist es einfacher solche Einheiten wie die french foreign legion ranzuholen. Die wissen was sie machen, haben die beste Ausbildung, eine Menge an Erfahrung mit solchen Einsätzen und werden sich garantiert besser anstellen als das Kanonenfutter was bei Kriegszuständen ausgebildet und losgeschickt wird.
> Gerade die hätte ich da schon erwartet, Frankreich ist eigentlich ziemlich flott was diese Art von Einsätzen angeht. Hab bislang aber nichts darüber gefunden.




Ja wie jetzt?

Du forderst das sich bestehende Einheiten gegen den IS und Co wehren?
Du weist wie gut das im Irak geklappt hat?

Woher sollen neue Soldaten her, wenn alle weglaufen?
Warum glaubst ist Krieg/Buergerkrieg kein Asylgrund? Falls wieder mal eine Quelle gefordert wird: BAMF - Bundesamt für Migration und Flüchtlinge - Asylrecht

Auch interessant: In der Heimat würde ihnen dann religiöse Verfolgung drohen: Um ihre Chance auf Asyl zu erhöhen? Hunderte Muslime konvertieren zum Christentum - Politik - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten
Bin mal gespannt wie anpassungsfaehig solche Leute wirklich sind, oder nur jedes Mittel recht ist um ein Ziel zu erreichen.

Wer haette das wohl ahnen koennen? Wie unerwartet: Ausnahmen fÃ¼r Asylbewerber: Landkreise wollen Mindestlohn senken - n-tv.de
Ich trau mich hier mal vorauszusagen, das das erst der Anfang ist.


----------



## cryon1c (8. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Wenn eine bestehende Armee nicht gegen eine Terrororganisation ankommt, dann läuft da richtig was schief.
Und Krieg ist ein Asylgrund, ich sage nur wir sollen da nicht mit Waffengewalt auftauchen und der Bevölkerung, nicht dem Militär helfen.
So schwer zu verstehen? 

Ob das Christentum denen bekommt, werden wir sehen. Aber verzweifelte Leute tun so einiges um durchzukommen, das sollte keinen wundern.


----------



## Nightslaver (8. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Ja klar. Das Militär vor Ort kann aber am meisten machen und wenn es klug eingesetzt wird, das Problem innerhalb weniger Monate eindämmen. Dazu muss man die Bevölkerung schützen, dafür kann man auch andere Länder um Hilfe bitten.
> Die Bevölkerung hat Angst und das zurecht. Deswegen fliehen die ja, und denen müssen wir helfen, bis der Staat wo es eben gerade kracht, das Problem zumindest eindämmen kann.
> 
> Die USA hatte da enorme Probleme weil man denen a) nicht traut und b) sie in diesen Gebieten absolut verloren sind, ihre Aufklärung funktioniert nicht, die Technik ist an der Grenze  und so weiter. Deswegen immer die lokalen Einheiten den Job erledigen lassen.





cryon1c schrieb:


> Wenn eine bestehende Armee nicht gegen eine Terrororganisation ankommt, dann läuft da richtig was schief.
> Und Krieg ist ein Asylgrund, ich sage nur wir sollen da nicht mit  Waffengewalt auftauchen und der Bevölkerung, nicht dem Militär helfen.
> So schwer zu verstehen?



Warst du mal beim Militär? Ich habe den Eindruck nein, weil das was du erzählst ist zimlicher Mumpens und du überschätzt völlig die Möglichkeiten die reguläre Streitkräfte gegen weitestgehend gureilla artig agierende Gegner wie den IS haben.
Reguläres Militär wird dafür trainiert gegen andere reguläre Streitkräfte zu kämpfen und nicht gegen Gegner die auftauchen, eine halbe Stunde eine Stellung angreifen und dann wieder verschwinden, dagegen kann eine reguläre Armee wenig ausrichten und genau das ist es was Organisationen wie Al Kaida und der IS meisterhaft beherrschen und schon seit Jahrzehnten machen. Beim IS kommt noch dazu das sie durch ehemaliges Militär der Bath Partei auch recht gut in regulärer Kriegsführung und Organisation sind, also in beiden Bereichen gut agieren können, was sie auch machen.
Ist ein Gegner schwach genug um gegen ihn regulär zu kämpfen kämpft der IS regulär, ist der Gegner zu stark kämpfen sie mit guerilla Taktik.
So einen Gegner kannst du nicht besiegen und wirklich eindämmen indem du 400.000 reguläre Soldaten hinstellst die rund um die Uhr jeden Flecken Erde patroulieren.

Das ist auch der Grund warum Obama nicht mit Bodentruppen nach Syrien und den Irak will. Im Gegensatz zu seinen Vorgängern, wie den Holzköpfen Bush Senior und Junior, erkennt Obama das man eine Organisation wie den IS nicht besiegen kann indem man dort mit massiver Militärmacht aufmarschiert.
Das ist auch etwas was die USA mehrmals in ihrer Geschichte lernen mussten, zuerst in Vietnam, dann in Afgahnistan und zuletzt im Irak.
Selbst wen du den IS regulär schlagen würdest und sie in den Untergrund zwingst, von dort aus machen sie halt weiter und kämpfen halt iregulär und ireguläre Kriegsführung mit einer regulären Armee ist ein Zermürbungskrieg den du im Grunde mit einer regulären Armee nicht gewinnen kannst weil der Gegner mobiler und weniger eingeschränkt in seiner Bewegung ist, besser untertauchen kann und mit wenigen und schlechter ausgerüsteten Truppen brauchbare Ergebnisse erzielen kann.
Für eine reguläre Armee hingegen ist der Kampf gegen einen solchen Gegner wie der Kampf gegen eine Windmühle, du meinst einen Erfolg erzielt zu haben und hast im Grunde doch rein garnichts gewonnen, weil du eben nicht nur einen Flecken Land besetzen musst um zu gewinnen und weil 14 tote kein Erfolg gegen einen Gegner sind der von einer Idiologie angetrieben wird die ihm regelmäßig neue Kämpfer aus aller Welt bringt um die paar Toten auszugleichen und deren Moral du nicht brechen kannst, weil die selten so lange am Stück kämpfen das du ihre Moral zermürben könntest, wie das bei regulären Soldaten der Fall ist.

Von daher kann eine reguläre Armee auch keine Bevölkerung vor Selbstmordattentätern und dergleichen schützen, das steht einfach  nicht in der Macht einer regulären Armee, das konnten die Amerikaner weder in Afgahnistan, noch im Irak und das können auch die afgahnischen und irakischen Sicherheitskräfte nicht.
Die Bevölkerung und Regierung so eines Landes kann sich dagegen nur selbst schützen, indem sie solch radikale Idiologien in ihrer Mitte nicht duldet und aktiv dagegen arbeitet, indem man in der Gesetzgebung verankert das sowas mit den Gesetzen eines Staates nicht vereinbar ist, indem man radikale Menschen und deren Versammlungsorte überwacht, indem man Personen meldet die sich in diesem Sinne verdächtig verhalten und indem die Menschen in so einem Land öffentlich und geschlossen zeigen das solche Menschen dort nicht willkommen sind und so primitiven Ansichten wo es nur geht Steine in den Weg legt.
So bekommt man so eine steinzeitliche Idiologie langfristig besiegt, aber nicht indem man hundertausende Soldaten in so eine Region verlegt oder dort kämpfen lässt, nicht indem man in Millionenfacher Zahl wegrennt.

Angenommen alle gemäßigten Muslime täten fliehen, wer bleibt dann zurück und befreit das Land und nimmt sich im Anschluss das Recht raus wohin die Entwicklung geht? Aufgeklärte Menschen? Oder doch ehr konservative Muslime die zwar nicht so schlimm wie der IS sein mögen, aber aus unserer Sicht trotzdem sehr rückständig und befremdlich sind?


----------



## padme (8. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

@Nightslaver

Wahre Worte von dir, aber du wirst doch hoffentlich nicht dafür bezahlt, das Wort regulär so oft wie möglich in einem Beitrag zu gebrauchen? Kleiner Scherz, ich seh die Lage so wie du.


----------



## cryon1c (8. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Warst du mal beim Militär? Ich habe den Eindruck nein, weil das was du erzählst ist zimlicher Mumpens und du überschätzt völlig die Möglichkeiten die reguläre Streitkräfte gegen weitestgehend gureilla artig agierende Gegner wie den IS haben.




Das reguläre Militär sichert wichtige Punkte, während kleine Einheiten den Gegner lahmlegen. Sag jetzt nicht das ihr Militär drüben über keine Einheiten verfügt die speziell für diese Operationen ausgebildet sind und die Gegend wie ihre Westentasche kennen. 
Was denkste warum Israel noch nicht plattgemacht wurde? Die hatten nicht weniger Probleme mit Terrorismus. Weil ihre Einheiten wie Sajeret Matkal und Schajetet 13 sehr effektiv vorgehen. Informationen sammeln, eindringen und ausschalten von wichtigen Zielen. Und das macht man im eigenen Land mit eigenen Einheiten. Und natürlich existieren diese, selbst Australien hat Sondereinheiten für solche Einsätze. Obwohl es bei denen nu wirklich nicht brennt.
Regulär kann man sie nicht besiegen, aber man kann wichtige Stellungen halten und die Bevölkerung an vielen Orten absichern. Dazu kommt noch die Aufklärung, die eine moderne Armee so massiv auffahren kann, das glaubt man nicht.


----------



## thunderofhate (8. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ich hoffe, das hat hier noch niemand verlinkt. Dafür, dass es vom ZDF kommt, schon am Anfang relativ deutlich.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UVOSUuuJIoc


----------



## Nightslaver (8. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Autsch, da hat man sich ja mal wieder was geleistet:

Flüchtlinge in Hofheim: Mieter raus, Flüchtlinge rein | Zuwanderung in Rhein-Main*- Frankfurter Rundschau



> Seit Herbst 2014 steht fest: In dem Haus Ahornstraße 1  darf niemand dauerhaft wohnen. Der Grund: Das Gebäude liegt in einem  Gewerbegebiet, einer Änderung des Bebauungsplanes stimmte die Stadt  nicht zu. Nach einer jahrelangen juristischen Auseinandersetzung mit dem  Kreisbauamt untersagte das Amtsgericht Frankfurt die Wohnnutzung: Laut  Beschluss wurde Hauseigentümer Christof Reineke eine Frist bis zum 31.  August 2015 gesetzt. Bis dahin sollte das dauerhafte Wohnen in dem  Marxheimer Appartementhaus beendet sein.
> Die Mieter wussten davon nichts.
> 
> ...







thunderofhate schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, das hat hier noch niemand  verlinkt. Dafür, dass es vom ZDF kommt, schon am Anfang relativ  deutlich.



Das wurde hier schon 2 mal gepostet.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (8. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Cleriker schrieb:


> .
> .
> .
> Du keine Ahnung was. Das war auf eine vermeintlich höhere Position  (Stufe) deinerseits bezogen. Weil ich also nicht wusste wo du dich  siehst, habe ich das offen gelassen. Das klang einfach so von oben  herab, von dir.



Ach so, ok. Ich denke, das Missverständnis konnte ich aus der Welt schaffen. 
War wie gesagt absichtlich etwas überspitzt geschrieben.

@cryon1c
Das Problem ist aber auch, daß der IS inzwischen nicht mehr "nur" eine kleine Terrororganisation ist, sondern gewaltig an Boden, Ressourcen und Anhängern zugelegt hat.
Das sind nicht "nur" irgendwelche Fanatiker mit selbstgebastelten Bombengürteln (dafür hat man den Zulauf aus anderen Ländern, klappt prima, um die Bevölkerung in einem Land in Angst und Schrecken zu versetzen, gleichzeitig stärkt man mit deren Gehirnwäsche dadurch noch die Moral der eigenen Kämpfer und zieht neues Kanonenfutter an.) oder alten Sturmgewehren, sondern deren Armee besteht unter anderem abenfalls aus gut ausgebildeten Soldaten mit inzwischen Zugriff auf jede Menge modernes Kriegsgerät.

Dazu kommt noch im Falle Syriens, daß die reguläre Regierung unter Assad auch nicht gerade der Liebling der Welt ist. 

Wie Aloha84 oben schon schrieb, einfach ist eine Entscheidung da nicht.

@Nightslaver


----------



## Nightslaver (8. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Das reguläre Militär sichert wichtige Punkte, während kleine Einheiten den Gegner lahmlegen. Sag jetzt nicht das ihr Militär drüben über keine Einheiten verfügt die speziell für diese Operationen ausgebildet sind und die Gegend wie ihre Westentasche kennen.
> Was denkste warum Israel noch nicht plattgemacht wurde? Die hatten nicht weniger Probleme mit Terrorismus. Weil ihre Einheiten wie Sajeret Matkal und Schajetet 13 sehr effektiv vorgehen. Informationen sammeln, eindringen und ausschalten von wichtigen Zielen. Und das macht man im eigenen Land mit eigenen Einheiten. Und natürlich existieren diese, selbst Australien hat Sondereinheiten für solche Einsätze. Obwohl es bei denen nu wirklich nicht brennt.
> Regulär kann man sie nicht besiegen, aber man kann wichtige Stellungen halten und die Bevölkerung an vielen Orten absichern. Dazu kommt noch die Aufklärung, die eine moderne Armee so massiv auffahren kann, das glaubt man nicht.



Das ist aber nicht vergleichbar und hat nicht nur was mit irgend einer "Effizienz" von bestimmten Spezialeinheiten zu tun.
Schon die Situation in Israel / Palistina ist eine ganz andere als in Lybien oder in Syrien / Irak.
Palistina ist eine recht überschaubare, meist recht urbane Fläche, kaum größer als ein Bundesland, die Hamas ect. ist vergleichsweise miserabel ausgerüstet, schlecht geführt und die israelische Armee besitzt inzwischen zimlich gut auf die Situation zugeschnittene Ausrüstung für den kampf in urbanen Gelände und speziell darauf angepasste Strategien, sowie Strategien für die Verteidigung.
Entsprechend ist die israelische Armee auch die letzten 25 Jahre umstrukturiert worden und inzwischen weniger darauf ausgerichtet einen längeren Krieg mit einer anderen refgulären ausländischen Armee zu führen, da verlässt man sich primär auf das Abschreckungspotenzial durch die eigenen Atomwaffen. 
Hinzu kommt, was viele garnicht so wahrnehmen das die israelische Waffenindustrie inzwischen eine der modernsten und größten der Welt ist, die international beachtliche Bedeutung erreicht hat:

Israels Rüstungsindustrie: Milliarden-Geschäft mit Militärtechnik - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Weiterhin spielt auch eine Rolle das Isreal gegenüber den Palistinensern eine sehr regide Politik fährt, Moslems auf israelischen Teretorium werden zwangsumgesiedelt, der Gazastreifen wie ein Gefängnis abgeriegelt, Wohnungen von Verwandten von Selbstmordattenätern werden aus Vergeltung abgerissen, an der Grenze zu den palistinensichen Gebieten wurde eine riesige Mauer errichtet um unkontrolierte Grenzübertritte möglichst zu unterbinden, die Infrastruktur im Gazastreifen wird immer wieder systematisch zerstört.
All diese Dinge funktionieren in einem großen Gebiet wie Syrien und Irak bei einer gut organisierten, mit mehr als ausreichenden finanziellen Mitteln versehenen und militärisch halbwegs modern bewaffenten Gruppierung wie dem IS aber nicht.
Die Bedinugngen sind zu verschieden und beim IS handelt es sich nicht wei bei den palistinensischen Gruppen um terrorristische Milizen sondern man kann da schon von einer organisierten terroristischen Guerilla-Armee sprechen.


----------



## Leob12 (8. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Das reguläre Militär sichert wichtige Punkte, während kleine Einheiten den Gegner lahmlegen. Sag jetzt nicht das ihr Militär drüben über keine Einheiten verfügt die speziell für diese Operationen ausgebildet sind und die Gegend wie ihre Westentasche kennen.
> Was denkste warum Israel noch nicht plattgemacht wurde? Die hatten nicht weniger Probleme mit Terrorismus. Weil ihre Einheiten wie Sajeret Matkal und Schajetet 13 sehr effektiv vorgehen. Informationen sammeln, eindringen und ausschalten von wichtigen Zielen. Und das macht man im eigenen Land mit eigenen Einheiten. Und natürlich existieren diese, selbst Australien hat Sondereinheiten für solche Einsätze. Obwohl es bei denen nu wirklich nicht brennt.
> Regulär kann man sie nicht besiegen, aber man kann wichtige Stellungen halten und die Bevölkerung an vielen Orten absichern. Dazu kommt noch die Aufklärung, die eine moderne Armee so massiv auffahren kann, das glaubt man nicht.



Mit Spezialeinheiten gewinnst du keinen Krieg. Sieht zwar in Filmen so aus, aber die Realität ist ganz anders. Da helfen auch Aufklärungstechnologien nicht. 
Israel lebt mit einer ganz anderen Bedrohungslage, jeder Bewohner muss zum Militär, Antiterror oder Polizeieinheiten sind in den Städten allgegenwärtig. Das sind ganz anderen Voraussetzungen. Das sie noch nicht besiegt wurden liegt daran, dass sie sich bisher zu 95% regulären Armeen stellen mussten. Die Terroristen der Hamas oder dergleichen machten nur einen geringen Teil der Gegner aus, die Israel bisher "herausgefordert" haben. 

Auch die Bevölkerung kannst du kaum effektiv schützen. Was nützen dir 15 abgefangene Selbstmordattentäter wenn sich trotzdem einer am Markt in die Luft sprengt? Eine reguläre Armee kann gegen so einen Gegner kaum gewinnen. Auch im Vietnam hat die USA die Gegner in Sachen Feuerkraft in den Boden gestampft, weit mehr Gegner getötet, aber auch viele tote GIs zu beklagen, viel Geld verpulvert und zum Schluss sind sie erst abgezogen ohne wirklich etwas bewirkt zu haben. 

Auch in Afghanistan dieselbe Leier. Du kannst noch so viele Angriffe fliegen und wenn 10.000 Terroristen sterben, dann finden sich 10.000 neue Terroristen, die deren Platz einnehmen. Einerseits sind es frustrierte Personen, die durch Angriffe Familienmitglieder/Zuhause verloren haben, andererseits trägt auch die Ideologie dazu bei, den Terroristen neue Mitglieder zu bringen. 

Dann kommen noch die riesigen Gebiete, die unmöglich kontrolliert werden können. In den Städten schafft man vielleicht etwas Ruhe, aber in kleineren Dörfern oder außerhalb der Städte wirst du nie die Kontrolle bekommen. Dafür fehlt es einfach an Soldaten, Geld und Zeit. 

Kampf gegen Windmühlen trifft es ganz gut, wie weiter oben geschrieben. 
Gegen irreguläre Gegner haben schon so viele technisch überlegene Gegner ins Gras gebissen. Russland/USA in Afghanistan, USA im Vietnam, USA im Irak, mal als prominente Beispiele. Mobilität, hohe Geschwindigkeit, Überraschungsmoment und Kampfeswille können durchaus einen großen technischen Rückstand ausgleichen.


----------



## Sparanus (8. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Trotzdem kann man bestimmte Teile des IS mit regulären Truppen ausschalten. 
Besonders die Hauptstadt dieses Kalifats würde ich derart mit  Bomben überziehen, dass Berlin 45 dagegen aussieht wie ein sauberer Porzellanladen. 
Das nur als einzelne Aktion, denn strategische Bombardements bringen es mMn. nicht.


----------



## cryon1c (9. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Mit Spezialeinheiten gewinnst du keinen Krieg. Sieht zwar in Filmen so aus, aber die Realität ist ganz anders. Da helfen auch Aufklärungstechnologien nicht.
> Israel lebt mit einer ganz anderen Bedrohungslage, jeder Bewohner muss zum Militär, Antiterror oder Polizeieinheiten sind in den Städten allgegenwärtig. Das sind ganz anderen Voraussetzungen. Das sie noch nicht besiegt wurden liegt daran, dass sie sich bisher zu 95% regulären Armeen stellen mussten. Die Terroristen der Hamas oder dergleichen machten nur einen geringen Teil der Gegner aus, die Israel bisher "herausgefordert" haben.
> 
> Auch die Bevölkerung kannst du kaum effektiv schützen. Was nützen dir 15 abgefangene Selbstmordattentäter wenn sich trotzdem einer am Markt in die Luft sprengt? Eine reguläre Armee kann gegen so einen Gegner kaum gewinnen. Auch im Vietnam hat die USA die Gegner in Sachen Feuerkraft in den Boden gestampft, weit mehr Gegner getötet, aber auch viele tote GIs zu beklagen, viel Geld verpulvert und zum Schluss sind sie erst abgezogen ohne wirklich etwas bewirkt zu haben.
> ...




Spezialeinheiten mit guter Aufklärung dahinter, wie es beim Mossad ist, kann strategische Ziele ausschalten und so die Terrorganisation schwächen. Natürlich sieht es anders aus, aber irgendwie sehe ich gar keinen Fortschritt gegen die IS da drüben. Es gibt keine Nachrichten über zurückeroberte Stellungen, tote Mitglieder mit hohem Rang in der IS und so weiter. Nix. 
Israel ist ein gutes Beispiel, weil sie extrem gut auf ähnlichem Umfeld operieren. Natürlich nicht 1zu1 übertragbar, aber eine gut ausgebildete und ausgerüstete Armee kann da durchaus gewinnen und so was wie den IS in den Untergrund zwingen. 
Natürlich gehen sie etwas zu hart ran, aber dafür steht das Land noch. Wenn man im Hexenkessel sitzt, muss man auch mal was machen. 
Das geht aber natürlich auch dann wenn die Bevölkerung hilft, ohne die geht es nicht. Wer nicht geflohen ist, kann Informationen durchgeben und helfen. 
Ist ja nicht so das es drüben kein Internet, Verschlüsselung und VPN gibt. 

Die Hauptstadt einfach wegbomben, bis da nicht mal die Ratten leben - das ist keine Lösung.
Da muss man gezielt vorgehen, Beamte und Militär zusammen einsetzen und mit der Bevölkerung zusammenarbeiten.


----------



## Hackintoshi (9. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Das ursprüngliche thema "flüchtlings-und asylpolitik" geht ganz schön in die breite. Ich wüßte zu gern wer von euch flüchling oder asylant ist.  Und sich somit in die situation eines solchen versetzen kann.
Ich vermute, keiner von uns hier war vor ort und kann die situation objektiv beurteilen. Wer gegen wen , wer mit wem oder warum wofür?
Die frage ist: wer hat ein interesse daran die länder der sahel-zone zu instabilisieren.
Antworten dauf habe ich bei Peter-Scholl Latour gefunden und bei meinen jahrelangen arbeitsaufenthalten in de region in gesprächen mit den locals. Schon vor der jasminrevolution.


----------



## Cleriker (9. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ja und warum bitte teilst du deine Antworten dann nicht mit uns? 
PS: war mal kurz dort, bin aber kein Flüchtling. Ehemaliger DDR-Bürger dafür. Mit Migration und Vorurteilen musste ich mich also schon auseinander setzen.


----------



## Woohoo (9. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Hackintoshi schrieb:


> Das ursprüngliche thema "flüchtlings-und asylpolitik" geht ganz schön in die breite. Ich wüßte zu gern wer von euch flüchling oder asylant ist.  Und sich somit in die situation eines solchen versetzen kann.
> Ich vermute, keiner von uns hier war vor ort und kann die situation objektiv beurteilen. Wer gegen wen , wer mit wem oder warum wofür?
> Die frage ist: wer hat ein interesse daran die länder der sahel-zone zu instabilisieren.
> 
> Antworten dauf habe ich bei Peter-Scholl Latour gefunden und bei meinen jahrelangen arbeitsaufenthalten in de region in gesprächen mit den locals. Schon vor der jasminrevolution.



Please 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightslaver (9. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Hackintoshi schrieb:


> Das ursprüngliche thema "flüchtlings-und asylpolitik" geht ganz schön in die breite. Ich wüßte zu gern wer von euch flüchling oder asylant ist.  Und sich somit in die situation eines solchen versetzen kann.
> Ich vermute, keiner von uns hier war vor ort und kann die situation objektiv beurteilen. Wer gegen wen , wer mit wem oder warum wofür?
> Die frage ist: wer hat ein interesse daran die länder der sahel-zone zu instabilisieren.
> Antworten dauf habe ich bei Peter-Scholl Latour gefunden und bei meinen jahrelangen arbeitsaufenthalten in de region in gesprächen mit den locals. Schon vor der jasminrevolution.



Ach muss man jetzt schon selber Menschen erschossen, Kriege vom Zaun gebrochen haben, oder geflohen sein um sowas beurteilen / nachvollziehen zu können und zu dürfen?
Mit einem schlechteren Totschlagargument hättest du jetzt wirklich nicht kommen  können...


----------



## Imperat0r (9. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Wenn eine bestehende Armee nicht gegen eine Terrororganisation ankommt, dann läuft da richtig was schief.



Nicht ankommt oder nicht ankommen soll? 

Die USA haben in 4 Tagen den gesamten Irak übernommen und kontrolliert, 600 000 Menschen getötet und die ganze irakische Armee zum Stillstand gebracht.
Und jetzt sind sie nicht fähig eine  Horde von Mördern, Drogenabhängigen, und Kindernschändern, die sich IS nennt auszuschalten?


----------



## cryon1c (9. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Imperat0r schrieb:


> Nicht ankommt oder nicht ankommen soll?
> 
> Die USA haben in 4 Tagen den gesamten Irak übernommen und kontrolliert, 600 000 Menschen getötet und die ganze irakische Armee zum Stillstand gebracht.
> Und jetzt sind sie nicht fähig eine  Horde von Mördern, Drogenabhängigen, und Kindernschändern, die sich IS nennt auszuschalten?



Ich bin wie gesagt GEGEN die Militäreinsätze aus dem Ausland. Da hat weder USA noch NATO was zu suchen. 
IS ist ein lokales Problem, sie greifen aktuell weder Europa noch USA oder sonstwen ausserhalb ihrer Gebiete an. 
Entsprechend müssen sie lokal bekämpft werden und das hätte schon längst geschehen sollen.


----------



## Imperat0r (9. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Ich bin wie gesagt GEGEN die Militäreinsätze aus dem Ausland. Da hat weder USA noch NATO was zu suchen.
> IS ist ein lokales Problem, sie greifen aktuell weder Europa noch USA oder sonstwen ausserhalb ihrer Gebiete an.
> Entsprechend müssen sie lokal bekämpft werden und das hätte schon längst geschehen sollen.



Indirekt betrifft es trotzdem Europe und USA. 
Wir reden über Flüchtlinge. Ich denke nicht, dass alle Flüchtlinge gerne aus ihrer Heimat wegmöchten, wenn dort kein Krieg herrschen würde.

Für mich sind die schuldigen sowieso die USA. Das ist für mich die größte Terrororganisation der Welt!
Damals als saddam hussein das Land diktiert hat ware die Menschen vielleicht auch nicht glücklich, aber es herrschte realativ Ruhe in dem Land.


----------



## cryon1c (9. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Imperat0r schrieb:


> Indirekt betrifft es trotzdem Europe und USA.
> Wir reden über Flüchtlinge. Ich denke nicht, dass alle Flüchtlinge gerne aus ihrer Heimat wegmöchten, wenn dort kein Krieg herrschen würde.
> 
> Für mich sind die schuldigen sowieso die USA. Das ist für mich die größte Terrororganisation der Welt!
> Damals als saddam hussein das Land diktiert hat ware die Menschen vielleicht auch nicht glücklich, aber es herrschte realativ Ruhe in dem Land.



Ja und um die Flüchtlinge müssen wir uns kümmern, ohne nachzufragen. Aber irgendwo einmarschieren, weil wir denken, es stimme da was nicht - das darf nicht sein. 
Und auf den USA rumreiten kann man sehr lange. Ja die haben ab und an Mist gemacht, aber das haben wir auch. Die sollen da schön still halten aktuell, ansonsten sorgen die für noch mehr Probleme als so schon^^


----------



## Cleriker (9. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Warum redest du dauernd von Einmarsch? Das hier beschriebene hat noch weniger von einmarschieren, als das was die Flüchtlinge bisher machen. 
Keiner hier will dass wir deren Land übernehmen. Dafür haben wir auch überhaupt keine militärische Möglichkeiten. Unterstützen, das ist alles was wir dort tun könnte und mMn sollten.


----------



## cryon1c (9. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Wie soll die Unterstützung aussehen? In den Kriegsgebieten ists nicht ungefährlich, da kann eigentlich nur das Militär rein (was da gar nicht hin soll).
Generelle Aufklärung z.B. mit Flugzeugen oder Satelliten bringt nicht viel bei der IS, so wie sie aufgebaut und organisiert ist. 
Wir sollten uns lieber darauf konzentrieren, den Flüchtlingen zu helfen (und davon wird es immer mehr geben, irgendwann werden die Schlepper die Preise senken wenn keiner mehr so viel zahlt, damit auch die armen rüberkommen). Und auf den Wiederaufbau drüben, nach dem die IS halt Geschichte ist.


----------



## Captn (9. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Wir sollten uns lieber darauf konzentrieren, den Flüchtlingen zu helfen (und davon wird es immer mehr geben, irgendwann werden die Schlepper die Preise senken wenn keiner mehr so viel zahlt, damit auch die armen rüberkommen). Und auf den Wiederaufbau drüben, nach dem die IS halt Geschichte ist.



Und das ist halt kompletter Blödsinn. Das kostet nur unnötig mehr Geld und schießt am eigentlichen Ziel vorbei. Solange man sich nicht darum bemüht, die Lage in Syrien zu beruhigen, wird das Flüchtlingsproblem eines bleiben.

Der derzeitige Umgang mit dem Problem gibt dem IS außerdem nur unnötig mehr Zeit, sich auszubreiten.


----------



## Imperat0r (9. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Und das ist halt kompletter Blödsinn. Das kostet nur unnötig mehr Geld und schießt am eigentlichen Ziel vorbei. Solange man sich nicht darum bemüht, die Lage in Syrien zu beruhigen, wird das Flüchtlingsproblem eines bleiben.
> 
> Der derzeitige Umgang mit dem Problem gibt dem IS außerdem nur unnötig mehr Zeit, sich auszubreiten.



Die Lage in Syrien/Irak kann man nur beruhigen indem man den IS auslöscht und das kann mit Sicherheit nicht die Irakische Armee...
Auch nicht wenn die Armee durch Europa/USA beraten wird.


----------



## Nightslaver (9. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Hannelore Kraft von der SPD äußerte sich jüngst das man selbst die erst vor kurzem veröffentlichte Zahl von 800.000 Flüchtlingen, die 2015 nach Deutschland kommen sollen, schon wieder für überholt halte. Zwar nennt man noch keine konkrette neue Schätzung, aber aus verschiedenen innoffiziellen Quellen ist bereits von einem Zustrom von 1 Million bis 1,2 Millionen Flüchtlingen für 2015 die Rede:

Hannelore Kraft verlangt deutlich mehr Flüchtlingshilfen vom Bund - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Cleriker (9. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ja, lezztlich werden wir das erst Anfang nächsten Jahres wirklich wissen. Darauf bin ich schon gespannt. Momentan bin ich hin und her mit meinen Gedanken dazu. Einerseits ist es in Bezug auf unseren demografischen Wandel ja gut, wenn plötzlich viele eher jüngere Menschen einwandern. Fraglich ist aber die Arbeitsplatzsituation. Angefangen von ja bereits jetzt schon fehlenden Stellen, bis hin zu den Bedingungen am, Arbeitsplatz. Die Wirtschaft reibt sich freudig die Hände, ob der eventuell günstigeren Arbeitskräfte. Durch den höheren Druck am Bewerbermarkt werden aber auch die Löhne gesenkt, das sollte jedem klar sein. Der der für weniger Gelöd die gleiche Arbeit abliefern will, ist auch derjenige, der den Platz bekommt. Das war immer so und wird so bleiben.
Desweiteren wird es ein enormer Akt die Flüchtlinge zu verteilen und sinnvoll zu integrieren. Wir haben ja jetzt schon Gegenden in denen mehr schlecht integrierte Menschen, als alles andere wohnen. Daraus muss in Zukunft nicht ein Chinatown-abklatsch nur für Muslime werden. Aber wie will man das verhindern/lenken, ohne dass es heißt man wolle ihren Glauben/Kultur einschränken?

Das schwerste aber wird sein, heraus zu finden, wer potenziell gefährlich sein könnte. Zu denken es wären keine Extremisten, oder Kriegsverbrecher unter den Flüchtlingen, ist einfach naiv. Gerade der IS wird diese Chance nutzen. Man kann ja aber nicht jeden überwachen und selbst wenn, wie lange soll das gehen? Also wie schützt man sich und die wirklichen Flüchtlinge dauerhaft? Mir fällt dazu bisher keine echte Lösung ein. Euch? Cry, dir?


----------



## Verminaard (9. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Was habt ihr immer mit dem Verteilen?
Das funktioniert genau wie lange?
Die Leute werden doch sowieso dorthingehen wo sie wollen.
Und ja, es werden ganze Viertel mit Leuten gleicher Herkunft entstehen. War immer schon so, ist so und wird sich nicht aendern.
Selbst im Vorzeigeeinwanderungsland Schweden, und die machen eine Menge fuer Integrierung, passiert das.

Es wird Parallelgesellschaften geben, da braucht sich keiner was vormachen. Integrierung bzw Asimilierung funktioniert einfach nicht.
Ist in meinen Augen nicht weiter schlimm. Solange die Regeln und Traditionen des Gastlandes respektiert werden.

Es kann aber nicht sein, das man als offensichtlich Nichtmigrant beschimpft wird. Das geltendes Recht bewusst von vielen umgangen wird. Passiert ja aktuell schon. 
Genauso finde ich es falsch, wenn sich die einheimische Bevoelkerung, den Neuankoemmlingen anpassen muss. Wenn ihnen die Lebensweise und Traditionen hier nicht passen, gibt es bestimmt andere Flecken auf der Erde die Sicher sind und mit ihrer gewohnten Lebensweise konform gehen.


Nein, der IS nutzt die Situation ueberhaupt nicht aus....
Haben die nicht Europa schon mehrmals gedroht?
Ich hoffe nicht, das irgendwann (zeitnah) die Ersten sagen koennen: ich habs euch von anfang an gesagt.


----------



## Imperat0r (9. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Genauso finde ich es falsch, wenn sich die einheimische Bevoelkerung, den Neuankoemmlingen anpassen muss. Wenn ihnen die Lebensweise und Traditionen hier nicht passen, gibt es bestimmt andere Flecken auf der Erde die Sicher sind und mit ihrer gewohnten Lebensweise konform gehen..





Fast überall ist es so, dass man sich als Ausländer anpassen muss. Nur in Deutschland nicht. Das finde ich einfach traurig!


----------



## Two-Face (9. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Da kommt wieder die Definition ins Spiel, was heißt "Anpassen"?

Etwa bloß Deutsch lernen oder gar noch den eigenen Glauben ablegen? Dass man in Bayern gefälligst nur mit Lederhosn rumlaufen darf?


----------



## Seeefe (9. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Imperat0r schrieb:


> Nicht ankommt oder nicht ankommen soll?
> 
> Die USA haben in 4 Tagen den gesamten Irak übernommen und kontrolliert, 600 000 Menschen getötet und die ganze irakische Armee zum Stillstand gebracht.
> Und jetzt sind sie nicht fähig eine  Horde von Mördern, Drogenabhängigen, und Kindernschändern, die sich IS nennt auszuschalten?



Copy&Paste von dem schönen Facebookbild, was Putin angeblich gesagt haben soll, klasse 

Der Krieg im Irak kann man nicht mit dem Krieg gegen Terrororganisationen vergleichen.

Dort trat noch Armee gegen Armee an, zwei feste Variablen, wenn man so will. 

Was passiert, wenn eine der zwei Variablen undurchsichtig wird und nicht klar vorhanden ist, hat man schon bei den Russen in Afghanistan gesehen.  


Gegen eine Terrororganisation kommt man als normale Streitkraft nicht an, das hat die Geschichte mittlerweile gezeigt. Außer man lässt den Nahen Osten von der Landkarte verschwinden, geographisch versteht sich, aber selbst dann würde es immernoch einen IS geben, denke ich.


----------



## Rolk (9. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Cleriker schrieb:


> ...Das schwerste aber wird sein, heraus zu finden, wer potenziell gefährlich sein könnte. Zu denken es wären keine Extremisten, oder Kriegsverbrecher unter den Flüchtlingen, ist einfach naiv. Gerade der IS wird diese Chance nutzen. Man kann ja aber nicht jeden überwachen und selbst wenn, wie lange soll das gehen? Also wie schützt man sich und die wirklichen Flüchtlinge dauerhaft? Mir fällt dazu bisher keine echte Lösung ein. Euch? Cry, dir?



Da müssen gar keine Extremisten oder Kriegsverbrecher darunter sein, es reicht schon wenn IS Sympathisanten dabei sind. Sobald die Stimmung kippt werden aus Sympathisanten ganz schnell Aktivposten. Der Flüchtling, der den islamischen Lynchmob in Suhl gefilmt hatte, war überzeugt die Mehrheit der Bewohner des Heimes wären IS Sympathisanten. Vielleicht hat er übertrieben, aber da werden schon einige dabei sein.


----------



## CPFUUU (9. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Rolk schrieb:


> Da müssen gar keine Extremisten oder Kriegsverbrecher darunter sein, es reicht schon wenn IS Sympathisanten dabei sind. Sobald die Stimmung kippt werden aus Sympathisanten ganz schnell Aktivposten. Der Flüchtling, der den islamischen Lynchmob in Suhl gefilmt hatte, war überzeugt die Mehrheit der Bewohner des Heimes wären IS Sympathisanten. Vielleicht hat er übertrieben, aber da werden schon einige dabei sein.



Es reicht schon das sie unter muslimischen Moralvorstellungen aufgewachsen sind. Diese Flüchtlinge sind Material das nur von bestehenden Netzwerken genutzt werden muss.
Ich hoffe die treten in eine (blutige) Konkurrenz mit den Rentnern und linken Sozialspinnern, so würde die eine nutzlose Gruppe uns von der anderen befreien.


----------



## Nightslaver (9. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Da kommt wieder die Definition ins Spiel, was heißt "Anpassen"?
> 
> Etwa bloß Deutsch lernen oder gar noch den eigenen Glauben ablegen? Dass man in Bayern gefälligst nur mit Lederhosn rumlaufen darf?



Was anpassen heißt ist ganz einfach:

1) Die Sprache des Gastlandes lernen
2) Sich in der Öffentlichkeit nicht dauernd damit abgrenzen das man die eigene Muttersprache spricht statt die Sprache des Gastlandes
3) Werte und Traditionen des Gastlandes tolerieren, respektieren
4) Verfassung und geltendes Recht akzeptieren und einhalten

Niemand verlangt das ein Syrer nicht seine Traditionen weiter lebt, sofern diese mit der Verfassung und dem Recht im Land konform gehen und ein Moslem nicht mehr seine Religion praktiziert.
Es kann aber nicht sein, und da hat Deutschland wirklich ein Problem, das man aus gründen falscher Toleranz und Akzeptanz hier vor Traditionen, Werten und düsteren religösen Anschauungen des Islam kapituliert und dumm angemacht wird, das man nicht tolerant sei, nur weil man nicht möchte das über jahrhunderte hart erkämpfte und erarbeitete europäische Werte hier Stück für Stück von einer sich paralell entwickelnden Gesellschaft unterminiert werden,  Stichwort Gleichberechtigung der Frau, religöse Toleranz, Friedensrichter, Ehrenmorde.
Das alles nur weil irgendwelche sich moralisch überlegenenen "Weltverbesserer" meinen besser zu fühlen wen sie Anzeichen ignorieren, kleinreden und als Einzelfälle abstempeln, nur um sich damit nicht auseinander setzen zu müssen. Es könnte ansonsten ja das eigene Weltbild einen Knax weg bekommen. 

Die Anzeichen sind seit jahrzehnten da das wir in Deutschland regelmäßig versagen wen es um Integration geht, das wir unsere Rechte, Gesetze und Werte aus vermeindlicher Toleranz und regelmäßiger Ignoranz und einem falschen Verständnis von Rassissmus Stück für Stück zerstören lassen.

Ich kann dazu nur nochmal auf die jüngst hier verlinkte Reportage des ZDF verweisen die die Hinweise darauf aufzeigt, das es so ist:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UVOSUuuJIoc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



An der Stelle auch noch mal an die die immer meinen man bräuchte nicht solche Videos sondern Fakten und Zahlen, welche nicht erhoben, oder rausgegeben werden. Doch wir brauchen solche Videos die uns zeigen wo die Probleme zu liegen scheinen, die uns zeigen wozu wird als Bürger den Staat auffordern müssten! Ihr wollt Fakten und Zahlen die zeigen ob es solche Probleme wirklich gibt? Dann verdammt nochmal fordert diese von euren politischen Vertretern ein und seit nicht dauernd so naiv / ingorant zu meinen nur weil es diese Fakten und Zahlen nicht erhoben werden, oder nicht veröffentlicht werden und Leute die sich um diese Punkte Sorgen machen sie somit nicht liefern können existiere so ein Problem vermutlich garnicht!
Es ist zu einfach sich hinzustellen und zu meinen der der sich sorgen macht muss auch belegen können das seine Sorge berechtigt ist, das mag im privaten funktionieren, genau wie bei den Ausgaben zu sparen um sich nicht zu verschulden, aber es funktioniert nicht auf einer staatlichen Ebene, wie sollen da private Personen beweisen das dass Problem wirklich in einem nennenswerten Umfang vorhanden ist? Dafür gibt es den Staat der sich mit so etwas beschäftigen sollte, der Statistiken und Gutachten in Auftrag geben kann um so etwas zu ermitteln, das Problem dabei? Ohne Druck durch das Volk verkriecht man sich lieber und beschäftigt sich nicht mit solch leidigen Themen die politischer Zündstoff sein können, die nicht die Wiederwahl fördern, die schnell von vermeintlichen Toleranznazis aufgegriffen werden und wo einem ein Strick draus gedreht wird.
Nur wen die Öffentlichkeit wirklich solche Zahlen und Fakten fordert und die Politik da unter Druck setzt wird man wirklich mal erfahren wie umfassend das Problem wirklich ist das sich hier evt. über Jahrzehnte in aller Heimlichkeit parallel entwickelt haben könnte.
Solange aber wir Bürger nicht endlich mal fordern das die Politik sich damit wirklich ernsthaft beschäftigt, solange wird es auch nur weiterhin solche Reportagen und Videos geben die oft nur Indizien für das vorhanden sein solcher Probleme liefern können.

Danke!


----------



## CPFUUU (9. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Sieh es mal so, je mehr Flüchtlinge kommen desto eher zerlegt sich dieser Staat. Das könnte viel bessere Chancen geben als dieses marode sozialistische Drecksystem das wir momentan haben.


----------



## Two-Face (9. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Was anpassen heißt ist ganz einfach:
> 
> 1) Die Sprache des Gastlandes lernen
> 2) Sich in der Öffentlichkeit nicht dauernd damit abgrenzen das man die eigene Muttersprache spricht statt die Sprache des Gastlandes
> ...



Das ist für mich eben Integration, aber für viele reichen diese 4 Punkte offensichtlich nicht, manche verlangen schon eine regelrechte "Assimilation", d.h. alles unterhalb vollständiger Annahme deutscher Werte und Traditionen inkl. Aufgabe des eigenen Glaubens ist keine Integration. Dann beschweren sich dieselben Herrschaften auch noch, dass Integration nicht möglich ist.
Kein Wunder, denn sowas ist auch nicht zumutbar und kann schlichtweg keine Anforderung an einen Einwanderer, egal welcher Herkunft, sein.


CPFUUU schrieb:


> Sieh es mal so, je mehr Flüchtlinge kommen desto eher zerlegt sich dieser Staat. Das könnte viel bessere Chancen geben als dieses marode sozialistische Drecksystem das wir momentan haben.


Wander doch in die USA aus, da hast du das nackte Gegenteil vom Sozialismus.


----------



## CPFUUU (9. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Wander doch in die USA aus, da hast du das nackte Gegenteil vom Sozialismus.



Ach Junge schön wär es : â€¢ USA - Staatsquote 2014 | Statistik
Da bleib ich lieber gleich hier und amüsiere mich über den kommenden Zusammenbruch der Opferkultur.

Wobei man in den USA wahrscheinlich immer noch besser Kohle machen kann als in diesem Sumpf hier.


----------



## Two-Face (9. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ein nicht gerade unerheblicher Teil der Staatsausgaben wandern dort nicht ins Sozialsystem, sondern höchstwahrscheinlich ins Militär und die Waffenforschung.
Oder besser allgemein in die Forschung, denn als Ingenieur oder Wissenschaftler im Bereich Chemie, Biologie, Physik verdienst du dort drüben das 4-fache.

Aber nur, wenn du auch qualifiziert genug bist, denn sonst sehen sie sich nicht nach dir um.


----------



## Cleriker (9. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Das ist für mich eben Integration, aber für viele reichen diese 4 Punkte offensichtlich nicht, manche verlangen schon eine regelrechte "Assimilation", d.h. alles unterhalb vollständiger Annahme deutscher Werte und Traditionen inkl. Aufgabe des eigenen Glaubens ist keine Integration. Dann beschweren sich dieselben Herrschaften auch noch, dass Integration nicht möglich ist.
> Kein Wunder, denn sowas ist auch nicht zumutbar und kann schlichtweg keine Anforderung an einen Einwanderer, egal welcher Herkunft, sein.



Oh, ist mir persönlich noch nicht begegnet. Kannst du mir bitte Beispiele zeigen? Genau solche Aussagen meinte ich mit diesem "von oben herab". Kannst du das in irgendeiner Weise untermauern? Ich selbst komme aus der Unterschicht und manche meiner Verwandten sind dort noch immer. Trotzdem habe ich derartiges noch niemals gehört. Bisher ist mir das nur aus Vorverurteilungen bekannt. 
Das ist nicht vergleichbar mit dem was Nightslave geschrieben hat. Solche Zahlen kann man privat eigentlich nicht aufbringen. Das was du da aber von dir lässt ist schlicht eine dumme Behauptung, die es zu beweisen gilt. Die die sich mit solchen Dingen in konfrontation gebracht sehen, sollten mal überlegen was für ein Umfeld sie selbst um sich aufgebaut haben, damit dort so etwas entstehen kann. Oder ob sie vielleicht einfach nur das schlimmste aus bestimmten Aussagen anderer heraushören wollen. Mit objektivität hat das jedenfalls augenscheinlich nicht viel zu tun.

Grundsätzlich ist das mit dem Finger auf andere zeigen, eh totaler Mist.


----------



## Two-Face (9. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Du willst Beweise? Schau dich doch mal in dem Thread hier um, les' ihn dir mal von vorn bis hinten durch, brauchst nur mal Kaaruzos geistreiche Beiträge ansehen, für den Muslime, die ihren Glauben nicht "verbreiten" keine Muslime sind und im gleichen Atemzug das Vergeben von "deutschen" Namen für Nachkommen von Migranten als eine ganz normale Anpassung an die hiesige Kultur hält. 
Wenn das nicht Assimilation ist, was dann.
Oder in der Politik, es gibt Stimmen in der CSU, die wollen das Kopftuch komplett verbieten und schwafelten dabei was von "Kruzifix in jedem Haus".
So viel zum Thema "Dumme Behauptung".

Und was meinst du eigentlich mit "eigenem Umfeld"? Bin ich verantwortlich für die Dinge, mit denen ich direkt oder indirekt konfrontiert werde?
Oder was ist jetzt der genaue Sinn hinter deinen letzten beiden Sätzen?


----------



## Cleriker (9. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Wow, ich bin begeistert! Der thread hat knappe dreitausen Beiträge und genau ein User trifft auf das von dir geschriebene zu. Das sind dann also die Fakten die belegen, dass es "vielen" also nicht ausreicht. Denk mal richtig nacht, bitte. Dieser thread hier polarisiert schon extrem und trotzdem ist mehr als dieses von dir genannte nicht passiert. Also das ist schon das krasseste Extrem, dass sich in Monaten der Konfrontation hier gezeigt hat und daraus machst du dann "viele". Ich würde sagen, du schickst mal direkt eine Bewerbung an die Zeitschrift mit den vier Buchstaben.
Genau so etaws ist nicht objektiv, sondern hetze. Die verdrehung und das aufbauschen von Tatsachen. Ist es nicht möglich einfach bei den Fakten zu bleiben und zu sagen, dass du in deinem ganzen Leben und in so strittigen Zeiten wie jetzt, gerade mal einen einzigen Menschen gesehen hast, der solch Aussagen von sich gibt?

Entschuldige bitte, wenn das aufgebracht klingt, aber genau das bin ich. Solche flüchtigen Behauptungen sorgen für unfrieden und Missverständnisse und dann kommen wir nie einer Lösung näher.


----------



## Sparanus (9. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Naja langfristig (auf Jahrzehnte) sollte eine Assimilation das Ziel sein.


----------



## Two-Face (9. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ob du aufgebracht bist oder nicht ist mir völlig egal, kannst auch weiterhin selber alles "von oben herab" kommentieren.

Ich zitiere jetzt auch nicht jeden einzelnen User in diesem und in dem Vorgängerthread einige Seiten weiter hinten, aber was erwarten sich bitte die Leute, welche Moslems andauernd mit Salafisten und Islamisten gleichsetzen denn bitte für eine Art von Integration? Wenn du weiter nach oben gehen willst, bitteschön, in der Politik gibt es seit gefühlten 25 Jahren ähnliche Diskussionen, das fing beim Religionsunterricht an und hörte beim Kopftuchverbot auf. Die Stammtischparolen die dabei gewisse Unionspolitiker von sich gegeben haben, gingen genau in diese Richtung. Oder was ist mit den Leuten, die Geert Wilders hinterhergelaufen sind? 
Ich habe nirgends automatisch behauptet, dass diese Extreme die Mehrheit ausmacht, nur dass es die nunmal gibt. Unter anderem zu finden in jeder Anti-Islam-Demo.


----------



## cryon1c (9. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Integration ist sehr einfach und klappt in 2-3 Jahren, wenn man den Leuten alles anbietet was sie dafür brauchen. Ach ja, es kostet ja Geld, machen wir nicht. Und dann wundern die sich, das es schief läuft an jeder Ecke.


----------



## Verminaard (9. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Integration ist sehr einfach und klappt in 2-3 Jahren, wenn man den Leuten alles anbietet was sie dafür brauchen. Ach ja, es kostet ja Geld, machen wir nicht. Und dann wundern die sich, das es schief läuft an jeder Ecke.



Wo genau lebst du eigentlich? Nur so aus Interesse.
Deutschland ist es nicht, definitiv nicht.


----------



## cryon1c (9. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Wo genau lebst du eigentlich? Nur so aus Interesse.
> Deutschland ist es nicht, definitiv nicht.



Doch. genau hier lebe ich, mitten unter Euch 
Schon seit 2001. Da wurde nicht in die Ausländer investiert und auch heute wird nicht genug investiert. 
Ich bin auch durch das irrsinnige Auffanglager "Friedland" gegangen, um dann für 1 Monat in Bärenstein und 1 Jahr im Chemnitz in einem Heim zu bleiben, das System war ähnlich. In dem Video vorhin wurde Kanada mit erwähnt - da wird wenigstens etwas Würde bewahrt bei den Leuten die dahin kommen. 

Ich habe es geschafft, mich hier in 3 Jahren komplett zu integrieren, nach 10 Jahren konnte mich kein normaler Mensch von den Einheimischen unterscheiden. 
Und das kann jeder schaffen, aber die meisten brauchen dafür Hilfe. Persönliche Betreuer, angepasste Sprachkurse, normale Lebensbedingungen und alles andere was zum normalen Leben gehört.


----------



## Threshold (9. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Bring ihnen die Sprache bei und sorge dafür, dass deren Kinder die gleichen Chancen in der Schule und Ausbildungsplatz haben und dann klappt das mit der Integration.
Nur das passiert eben nicht, das ist das Problem.


----------



## Sparanus (9. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Du bist doch Europäer cryon1c
oder zumindest aus dem Asiatischen Teil der ehemaligen UDSSR? 

Also schon mal was anderes.


----------



## cryon1c (9. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Threshold schrieb:


> Bring ihnen die Sprache bei und sorge dafür, dass deren Kinder die gleichen Chancen in der Schule und Ausbildungsplatz haben und dann klappt das mit der Integration.
> Nur das passiert eben nicht, das ist das Problem.



Damit das klappt, muss ordentlich investiert werden. Meine Mitbewohner zahlen für einen Sprachkurs hier 250€ jeden MONAT, dabei ist dies eine Klasse und keineswegs Privatunterricht. Das können sich Leute aus den Ländern wo das Monatseinkommen geringer ist, nicht selbst leisten - selbst wenn sie Geld mitbringen würden.
In meinem Fall (Spätaussiedler) gab es auch eine überfüllte Klasse ala Sprachkurs, an ner stink normalen Schule, effektiv 9 Monate. Das ist weder genug (selbst für lernwillige junge Schüler reicht das vorne & hinten nicht) noch ist es besonders gut.





Sparanus schrieb:


> Du bist doch Europäer cryon1c
> oder zumindest aus dem Asiatischen Teil der ehemaligen UDSSR?
> 
> Also schon mal was anderes.




Yop. Kazachtan um es genauer zu sagen. Deutsche Wurzeln, die Familie kannte die Sprache und hat sie mir auch zum Teil beigebracht.
Aber es spielt keine Rolle woher man kommt. Das was man geboten bekommt, spielt eine Rolle. In einem Wohnheim zu lernen ist sinnlos, man hat keine ruhige Ecke. Sprachkurse wo der Lehrer keinen Plan hat, dafür aber 32 bunt gemische Gesichter vor sich - das geht auch sehr stark nach hinten los. Ich musste mir die Sprache selbst beibringen, neben dem regulären Unterricht, was mir den Platz auf dem Gymnasium gekostet hat, nix mit Abi auf dem regulären Wege. 
Genau deswegen kann ich über das System hier etwas besser urteilen - weil ich selbst ein Teil davon war und weiß wie beschissen das eigentlich alles ist, aber auf dem Papier ist es schön. 
Da sollte eigentlich 20x mehr Geld reinfließen, dann würde es auch was bringen.


----------



## Verminaard (9. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Jetzt sind die fehlenden Mittel schuld?
Schau dir mal Schweden an. Vorzeigeeinwanderungsland. Da wird auch von einem gescheiterten Modell gesprochen. Wobei es nicht an den Investitionen liegt.

Was genau erwartest du jetzt?
Wenn ich mal deine Wuensche so quer lese:
.) Wir muessen alle Fluechtlinge aufnehmen
.) Jeder Fluechtling muss eine Wohnung bekommen
.) Jeder Fluechtling muss intensiv betreut werden
.) Jedem Fluechtling muss ein menschenwuerdiges dasein finanziert werden

Schaeuble hat schon durchscheinen lassen, das die veranschlagten 6 Milliarden ohne neue Schulden aufgebracht werden muessen, es muessen halt andere Sachen zurueckstecken.
Frag ich mich jetzt was genau.
Eigentlich sollte viel mehr in die Verwaltung investiert werden, Personal eingestellt werden, Polizei aufgestockt werden.
Selbst Politiker meinen jetzt schon, das die 800 000 erwartetenden Fluechtlinge zu tief angesetzt sind und das mehr kommen.

Setzt man deine Vorschlaege konsequent um, eruebrigt sich die Diksussion wegen einer Verteilung in Europa sowieso, wer will dann denn ueberhaupt freiwillig in die Slowakei oder Spanien oder whatever?

Fuer wen genau soll jetzt diese Behandlung gelten?
Es sind nicht nur, laut Gesetz, asylberechtigte unterwegs, sondern ein großteil erhofft sich ein besseres Leben. Auch wenn die eine funktionierende Existens in ihren Heimatlaendern haben.


Was soll das Beispiel mit Kanada? Weist du ueberhaupt wie grundverschieden Europa und Kanda ist?
Ich finds aber toll das du hier Kanada anfuehrst. Karuzzo ist zerissen worden, fuer seine Forderung einer Einwanderungspolitik nach kanadischem Beispiel.

Du bringst hier so viel durcheinander und Widersprueche. Entscheide dich mal was du genau willst.
Schoen waer auch, wenn du forderst das hier so viel noch getan werden muss, ein Finanzierungsbeispiel.
Komm jetzt nicht mit: ja fuer die Banken und Griechenland haben wir ja auch Geld.


----------



## cryon1c (9. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ja wie sollen die sich denn integrieren, wenn sie vom ersten Tag an untereinander sind und die Sprache hier nur bei Behördengängen mitkriegen?
Dezentrale Unterbringung, mehr Betreuer, auch Seelensorge/Psychologen müssen ran, Sprachkurse mit Lehrern die auch Arabisch können (und zwar richtig, denn nur dann kann man jemandem was beibringen - wenn man in seiner Sprache es erklären kann), Arbeitserlaubniss ab dem ersten Tag sowie die Möglichkeit für Unternehmen, ein Arbeitsvisum für diese Leute beantragen zu können, die dann entsprechende Vorteile mit sich bringt. Und ein enge Zusammenarbeit mit der Polizei, Straftaten verhindern, Leute aufklären anstatt Straftaten aufklären wenns schon brennt.

Dazu muss ich aber sagen das ruhig getrennt werden soll, zwischen denen die sehr hohe Chancen auf Asyl haben und denen die praktisch sicher zurückgehen werden. Die erste Gruppe sollte alles erhalten, die zweite braucht weder Sprachkurse noch sonstige Integration wenn sie in wenigen Wochen zurückfliegt.

Wie das finanziert werden soll? Kannst ja den lieben Promis hier, die sich positiv für Flüchtlinge aussprechen, 10% von ihrem Vermögen abziehen für gute Zwecke. Mal sehen ob die dann immer noch dafür sind oder nur auf publicity aus waren 
Ernsthaft - wir haben die Kohle. Nur weil wir sie woanders verbraten, kommt sehr wenig bei denen an die es wirklich brauchen. 
Habt ihr immer noch Angst, das eure maroden Schulen zerfallen, die Straßen wie 1945 aussehen und man nur mit einem Panzer durchkommt und das Rentner nix zu essen  mehr haben werden? Dann sollte man die Politiker treten und nicht die armen Flüchtlinge, die nix dafür können.


----------



## Captn (9. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ich habe eher Angst, dass noch weniger in Bildung und Co. gesteckt wird. Ist ja schließlich kein Geld dafür da .

Aber auf einmal muss man sofort die Taschen öffnen. 
Helfen ist ja schön und gut, aber ich kenne kein Land, dass derartig viel Geld in Integration investiert.


----------



## S754 (9. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Wir haben kein Geld dafür, siehe Signatur.


----------



## cryon1c (9. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Wenn man da kein Geld investiert, wie darf man da erwarten das Leute sich integrieren?

Klar, es wird immer einen kleinen %-satz geben der vorher sich erkundigt, die Sprache lernt, ein Arbeitsvisum erhält, mit genug Geld anreist und sich sonst unauffällig verhält. 
Um die geht es aber nicht, es geht um Leute die praktisch unfreiwillig hierher kommen mussten, denen muss geholfen werden. Wenn sie über lange Zeit (10-20 Jahre oder unbestimmt) hier bleiben sollen, dann müssen sie so schnell wie es geht ausgebildet, umgeschult und für den Arbeitsmarkt vorbereitet werden.


----------



## Captn (9. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Mir stellt sich eher die Frage, warum man so viel Zeit und Geld in Asylanten investieren sollte.
Irgendwann sollte die Heimat wieder sicher sein.

Aber vermutlich verhält sich das ähnlich wie damals mit den Gastarbeitern .


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (9. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Wenn man da kein Geld investiert, wie darf man da erwarten das Leute sich integrieren?
> .


Sie wollen hier leben,  keiner von uns zwingt sie dazu. Da kann man schon erwarten, das sie sich bedingungslos intrigieren.


----------



## Verminaard (9. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Um die geht es aber nicht, es geht um Leute die praktisch unfreiwillig hierher kommen mussten, denen muss geholfen werden.



Ich kanns echt nicht mehr lesen oder hoeren.
Die armen Leute die unfreiwillig hier her kommen mussten, wegen Verfolgung und Angst um ihr Leib und Leben.
Die mussten ueber Nachbarstaaten, uebers Mittelmeer, ueber diverse europaeische sichere Laender nach Deutschland kommen.
Sie hatten einfach absolut keine andere Wahl.


----------



## Ruptet (9. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Cryonic, merkst du nicht ? Du tust das, was hier ständig Thema ist... du stellst im Grunde Forderungen.

Nebenbei, so oft, wie du "die armen Flüchtlinge" erwähnst, könnte man fast meinen, du würdest uns hier verarschen und das ganze sarkastisch meinen


----------



## cryon1c (9. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Ich kanns echt nicht mehr lesen oder hoeren.
> Die armen Leute die unfreiwillig hier her kommen mussten, wegen Verfolgung und Angst um ihr Leib und Leben.
> Die mussten ueber Nachbarstaaten, uebers Mittelmeer, ueber diverse europaeische sichere Laender nach Deutschland kommen.
> Sie hatten einfach absolut keine andere Wahl.



Ja würdest du dahin gehen wo man dich wie Dreck behandelt? Wohl eher nicht. Die Leute sind auf der Flucht, aber es sind keine Idioten, sie verstehen wenn man sie schlimmer als die Kriminellen behandelt (denn die eigenen Kriminellen haben überall ein Dach über dem Kopf, eine grundlegende Medizinversorgung und was zu fressen, die Flüchtlinge in einigen Ländern haben nicht mal das). 

Du kannst es drehen bis dir schwindelig wird. Die sind nun mal da, es werden mehr und nicht weniger und wenn wir die finanziellen Mittel nicht aufbringen um die Leute zu integrieren, haben wir ein Problem. Und komm mir nicht mit "Grenzen dicht, alle RAUS!" - so wird das auch nix.




Ruptet schrieb:


> Cryonic, merkst du nicht ? Du tust das, was hier ständig Thema ist... du stellst im Grunde Forderungen.
> 
> Nebenbei, so oft, wie du "die armen Flüchtlinge" erwähnst, könnte man fast meinen, du würdest uns hier verarschen und das ganze sarkastisch meinen



Ja na was denn, Rechte dafür loben das sie das Leben anderen Leuten so richtig mies machen, werde ich bestimmt nicht. 
Ich bin selbst durch das System gegangen und weiß das es weit davon entfernt ist, human und gut zu sein. Es ist nicht mal effizient. 

Ach wisst ihr was, ihr könnt mich 
Ich geh lieber was produktives machen, anstatt mich mit Leuten zu streiten die andere Leute wie Parasiten behandeln.


----------



## Captn (9. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Dann geh ich halt, ist auch kein Problem.
Irgendwann kommt noch ein besonders besonner Mensch und erzählt uns was von Zwangsenteignung .


----------



## Metalic (9. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Heute Titelseite bei uns in der Zeitung:
Flüchtlinge blockieren in Lübeck den Bahnhof weil sie nach Dänemark weiter wollen und dann nach Schweden. Sie nehmen kein Wasser und ein Essen an -> Hungerstreik. Erst als die Polizei sagt, lasst sie weiter nehmen sie natürlich dankend die Leckereien an.

Meinst du DIESE armen, entkräfteten und hungrigen Flüchtlinge?


----------



## Woohoo (9. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Integration ist sehr einfach und klappt in 2-3 Jahren, wenn man den Leuten alles anbietet was sie dafür brauchen. Ach ja, es kostet ja Geld, machen wir nicht. Und dann wundern die sich, das es schief läuft an jeder Ecke.



Und dann muss derjenige dem man alles anbietet, dass auch nur noch wollen. Nur dann klappt das mit der Integration. Ich kann die Sprache lernen ein Geschäft führen, Steuern zahlen etc. 
Daheim kann trotzdem das Patriarchat herrschen, Frauen werden anders behandelt und dürfen nichts alleine entscheiden, geheiratet wird nur untereinander und gibt es Streit kommt ein religöser Schlichter anstatt das deutsche Recht. Solche Traditionen  bekommt man nicht mal eben entfernt (vor allem dann nicht wenn man religösen Forderungen in diesem Land eher nachgibt als Grenzen zu setzen, weil sie eben auch mit der vehemenz gefordert werden können wie wir sie momentan erleben) und ich kann leider auch nicht sagen, dass das Einzelfälle sind oder nur bei ungebildeten vorkommt.


----------



## cryon1c (9. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Woohoo schrieb:


> Und dann muss derjenige dem man alles anbietet, dass auch nur noch wollen. Dann klappt das. Ich kann die Sprache lernen ein Geschäft führen, Steuern zahlen eröffnen etc.
> Daheim kann trotzdem das Patriarchat herrschen, Frauen werden anders behandelt und dürfen nichts alleine entscheiden, geheiratet wird nur untereinander und gibt es Streit kommt ein religöser Schlichter anstatt das deutsche Recht. Solche Traditionen  bekommt man nicht mal eben entfernt (vor allem dann nicht wenn man religösen Forderungen in diesem Land eher nachgibt als Grenzen zu setzen, weil sie eben auch mit der vehemenz gefordert werden können wie wir sie momentan erleben) und ich kann leider auch nicht sagen, dass das Einzelfälle sind oder nur bei ungebildeten vorkommt.



Wir haben immer noch die Religionsfreiheit. Und was hinter geschlossenen Türen passiert, kan keiner sagen. Unser Rechtssystem funktioniert nur dann wenn die Leute erwischt oder angezeigt werden, hellsehen kann hier noch keiner. 
Diese Traditionen werden von der Jugend zunehmen selbst gebrochen, weil sie ihnen nicht mehr folgen wollen. Nicht nur hier, auch in den Ländern wo sie herkommen. 
Und die Leute wollen sich integrieren, "Null Bock!" gibt es da nicht. Sie müssen aber auch effektive Möglichkeiten erhalten sich hier zu integrieren, das geht nicht wenn man sie wie Schafe zusammenpfercht und sich selbst überlässt.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (9. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Wir haben immer noch die Religionsfreiheit.


Falsch, es gibt in Deutschland Glaubens- und Gesinnungsfreiheit aber keine Religionsfreiheit.


----------



## cryon1c (9. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Falsch, es gibt in Deutschland Glaubens- und Gesinnungsfreiheit aber keine Religionsfreiheit.



Soweit ich weiß, haben wir eine Religionsfreiheit in diesem Land. Und das ist ein Grundrecht. Es kann mit anderen Grundrechten kollidieren und hebt sich dann auf. Aber grundsätzlich ist dies als Religionsfreiheit auch zu bezeichnen, nicht nur als Glaubensfreiheit.


----------



## Metalic (9. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Und die Leute wollen sich integrieren, "Null Bock!" gibt es da nicht. Sie müssen aber auch effektive Möglichkeiten erhalten sich hier zu integrieren, das geht nicht wenn man sie wie Schafe zusammenpfercht und sich selbst überlässt.



Ganz ehrlich, das ist Schwachsinn! Auch wenn du es nun gerne hättest, ich kann dir dafür weder Statistiken noch irgendwelche Belege liefern. Ich kann aber aus meiner Erfahrung sprechen aus meiner Zivildienstzeit und anschließend noch Betreuung für "schwere Fälle". Oft waren Kinder von ausländischen Familien darunter. Aber mit den Eltern sprechen, keine Chance, Das wurde mir direkt bei der AWO mitgeteilt dass es eigentlich nciht möglich ist mit Herr oder Frau Sowieso in Kontakt zu kommen. Die Leute leben seit Jahren, teilweise Jahrzenten hier und sprechen nur Wörter wie "Arschloch" oder "********".
Ich gehe stark davon aus, dass ein Interesse daran besteht (oder immerhin mal bestand) auch diese Leute vernünftig zu intigrieren, aber diese Leute die ich meine, die WOLLEN es einfach nicht. Punkt. Da kannst du dich noch so auf den Kopf stellen und winden un behaupten es liege nur an den fehlenden Geldern. Es gibt sie, die Leute die einfach nur hier sind um Knete abzugreifen.


----------



## Woohoo (9. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Wir haben immer noch die Religionsfreiheit. Und was hinter geschlossenen Türen passiert, kan keiner sagen. Unser Rechtssystem funktioniert nur dann wenn die Leute erwischt oder angezeigt werden, hellsehen kann hier noch keiner.
> Diese Traditionen werden von der Jugend zunehmen selbst gebrochen, weil sie ihnen nicht mehr folgen wollen. Nicht nur hier, auch in den Ländern wo sie herkommen.
> Und die Leute wollen sich integrieren, "Null Bock!" gibt es da nicht. Sie müssen aber auch effektive Möglichkeiten erhalten sich hier zu integrieren, das geht nicht wenn man sie wie Schafe zusammenpfercht und sich selbst überlässt.



Wenn hinter geschlossenen Türen Ansichten vermittelt werden die zum Teil "etwas" mitteralterlich anmuten, hat das natürlich Auswirkungen. Krasses Beispiel ist hier der Ehrenmord oder die Thematik ich muss die Ehre der Familie beschützen.  Ich glaube alle haben Lust sich auf den Arbeitsmarkt zu integrieren, bei dem Rest bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher.


----------



## cryon1c (9. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Metalic schrieb:


> Es gibt sie, die Leute die einfach nur hier sind um Knete abzugreifen.



Meinst du die ~399€ die ein Hartz4-Empfänger hat? Oder noch weniger für Flüchtlinge?
Versuch mal 2-3 Monate davon zu leben, das sollte reichen um zu verstehen das es halt nicht reicht, weder vorne noch hinten. Ein normales Leben ist mit dieser Geldsumme hier nicht wirklich drin.


----------



## Captn (9. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Meinst du die ~399€ die ein Hartz4-Empfänger hat? Oder noch weniger für Flüchtlinge?
> Versuch mal 2-3 Monate davon zu leben, das sollte reichen um zu verstehen das es halt nicht reicht, weder vorne noch hinten. Ein normales Leben ist mit dieser Geldsumme hier nicht wirklich drin.


Im Normalfall sollte man auch darum bemüht sein, zu arbeiten.


----------



## Verminaard (9. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Was verstehst du eigentlich bei: Fluechtlinge/Einwanderer muessen sich auch integrieren wollen, nicht?

Ist dir das komplett fern, das fremde Personen nicht unbedingt dahin gehen wo sie komplett fremd sind, sondern eher dahin, wo sie Landsleute um sich haben?
Was genau passiert dann? Schau dir doch mal in Schweden Malmö an. 
In Deutschland gibt es auch einige schoene Ecken. Unter vorgehaltener Hand wird hier von NoGo Areas gesprochen, aber die gibt es ja im Vorzeigeland Deutschland nicht.
Da wird auf die deutschen Gesetze geschissen. Da traut sich die Polizei nicht mehr hin.
Bei Strataten halten die Beteiligten zusammen und wissen ganz genau, wenn keiner was sagt, kann denen von der deutschen Justiz kein Haar gekruemmt werden.

Und du bist der festen Meinung, wenn man jetzt den Fluechtlingen, ich rufe es nochmal in Erinnerung, genau die Fluechtlinge, die um ihr Leben gelaufen sind, aber teilweise durch Erpressung nach Deutschland wollten, ja Moment, Oesterreich ist ja auch so boese zu Fluechtlingen, die die jetzt in Deutschland genau das gleiche machen weil die nicht bekommen was die wollen (weiter in die skandinavischen Laender), das sich die mal eben so integrieren?

/edit: gestern in Ersten einen Bericht ueber eine Schule gesehen, wo gerade das Grundgesetz gelehrt wurde. Wurde leider dann doch nicht von allen so wirklich akzeptiert, auch nach Nachfrage, warum und das das Grundgesetz ja fuer Jeden gelte. Das wurde abgelehnt. Man darf sich selbst ausmalen welcher Abstammung diese Kinder waren.


----------



## Metalic (9. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Meinst du die ~399€ die ein Hartz4-Empfänger hat? Oder noch weniger für Flüchtlinge?
> Versuch mal 2-3 Monate davon zu leben, das sollte reichen um zu verstehen das es halt nicht reicht, weder vorne noch hinten. Ein normales Leben ist mit dieser Geldsumme hier nicht wirklich drin.



Glaub mir, es gibt noch eine ganze Menge an Möglichkeiten an Geld zu kommen, auch als Hartz 4 Empfänger. Und diese Tricks kennen nicht nur die deutschen Langzeitarbeitslosen. (Das ist keine Verallgemeinerung, es sind längst nicht alle so drauf, aber leider genug)


----------



## cryon1c (9. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ich gehe davon aus, das die Leute hier eine ziemlich lange Zeit leben wollen. Natürlich wollen die sich integrieren. Wie will man sonst in einem Land leben?
Ich hab meine eigenen Erfahrungen gemacht. Hätte ich mich nicht integriert, würde ich wohl Hartz4 beziehen, mich jeden Tag mit billigem Alk zulöten und nicht in der Lage sein hier mitzudiskutieren. Schon gar nicht in dieser Sprache. 

Ich verstehe einfach nicht wie man überhaupt auf die Idee kommt, andere Leute noch dümmer als Tiere darstellen zu wollen. Vor allem die, die man nicht kennt. 
Aber wenn man sie wie Tiere behandelt, sollte man sich nicht wundern wenn sie sich in so eine kranke Gesellschaft nicht integrieren wollen, würde ich auch nicht machen.



Metalic schrieb:


> Glaub mir, es gibt noch eine ganze Menge an Möglichkeiten an Geld zu kommen, auch als Hartz 4 Empfänger. Und diese Tricks kennen nicht nur die deutschen Langzeitarbeitslosen. (Das ist keine Verallgemeinerung, es sind längst nicht alle so drauf, aber leider genug)




Ja, gibt es. Reicht trotzdem absolut nicht aus. Für ein anständiges Leben hier muss man sich n wenig den Hintern aufreissen, um genug Geld zu verdienen, einen ordentlichen Status in der Gesellschaft erreichen und sich auch für die schlechten Zeiten noch was zurücklegen zu können. 

Wie gesagt, versuch mal einige Monate mit dem Geld auszukommen, was diese Leute haben. Abgesehen davon wird dir beim nichts tun die Decke auf den Kopf fallen, frag mal die Langzeitarbeitslosen ob sie zufrieden sind mit diesem Leben oder doch gerne wieder einen Job hätten der ihnen Spaß macht und auch ordentliches Essen auf dem Tisch garantieren kann und vll mal Urlaub machen...


----------



## Woohoo (9. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus, das die Leute hier eine  ziemlich lange Zeit leben wollen. Natürlich wollen die sich integrieren.  Wie will man sonst in einem Land leben?
> Ich hab meine eigenen Erfahrungen gemacht. Hätte ich mich nicht  integriert, würde ich wohl Hartz4 beziehen, mich jeden Tag mit billigem  Alk zulöten und nicht in der Lage sein hier mitzudiskutieren. Schon gar  nicht in dieser Sprache.
> 
> Ich verstehe einfach nicht wie man überhaupt auf die Idee kommt, andere  Leute noch dümmer als Tiere darstellen zu wollen. Vor allem die, die man  nicht kennt.
> Aber wenn man sie wie Tiere behandelt, sollte man sich nicht wundern  wenn sie sich in so eine kranke Gesellschaft nicht integrieren wollen,  würde ich auch nicht machen.



Man kann sich religös und traditionell sehr gut abschotten. Vor allem wenn man noch sehr Gläubig ist. Und dafür braucht man nicht mal arbeitslos sein.

 Und wer wird wie Tiere behandelt?


----------



## Metalic (9. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus, das die Leute hier eine ziemlich lange Zeit leben wollen. Natürlich wollen die sich integrieren. Wie will man sonst in einem Land leben?
> Ich hab meine eigenen Erfahrungen gemacht.



Du hast deine Erfahrung gemacht und siehst an dir, wie es laufen kann und sollte. Das heißt aber nicht, dass jeder Flüchtling der nun über die deutsche Grenze kommt das auch genauso machen wird.
Und auch wenn du das nicht wahr haben möchtest, es gibt sie. Die "Flüchtlinge" die eben nicht vor Gewalt, Tod, Hunger etc, flüchten. Sondern weil sie einfach wissen, Deutschland ist nun mal das Schlaraffenland was die Bezahlung fürs Nichtstun angeht.
Du hast deine Erfahrungen gemacht ich meine. Was stimmt denn nun?
Ich freue mich doch auch, wenn ich die kleinen Flüchtlingskinder hier im Nachbarort sehe und weiß, sie werden es hier besser haben. Diese Kindern und ihren Familien soll hier gerne geholfen werden, aber (Achtung, das ist das böse ABER das mich automatisch zum Nazi macht  ) nicht den Leuten, die nur hier sind um Ärger zu machen und immer brav die Hand zu heben wenn es ums Geld geht.


----------



## DarkScorpion (9. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Warst du schon mal in Neukölln, Kreuzberg oder Wedding? 

Da kannst du überall deine Sehr gut integrierten Ausländer sehen. 

Verstehen wirst du wahrscheinlich nichts, aber das liegt dann wohl daran das du nicht ihre Deutsche Aussprache verstehst


----------



## Verminaard (9. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Ich verstehe einfach nicht wie man überhaupt auf die Idee kommt, andere Leute noch dümmer als Tiere darstellen zu wollen. Vor allem die, die man nicht kennt.
> Aber wenn man sie wie Tiere behandelt, sollte man sich nicht wundern wenn sie sich in so eine kranke Gesellschaft nicht integrieren wollen, würde ich auch nicht machen.



Irgendwann reicht es mit deinen Aussagen.
Hoer auf hier zu Verallgemeinern und zu Unterstellen.
Keiner von hier, absolut keiner, stellt hier, egal welchen Mensch, auf die Stufe eines Tieres oder drunter. Wobei, wenn ich es mir aussuchen koennte, manche meiner Zeitgenossen, oder Hunde, wuerde ich Hunde waehlen!
Wieso unterstellst du hier pauschal irgendwelche abartigen Sachen?
Du gehst null auf Fragen ein, berechtigte Zweifel laesst du erst gar nicht zu.
Du laberst hier wirres Zeugs, widersprichst dich in deinen Aussagen selbst.
Wenn man dir aufzeigt, das dein Utopia, an denen, die es eigentlich foerdern sollte, scheitern wuerde, laesst du auch nichts zu.

Anscheinend hast du ein komplett eigenes Bild von Deutschland und den Deutschen, welches du dir in den Jahren seit 2001, eventuell davor, zusammengezimmert hast, und bist nur angepisst davon.
Du schreibst hier, das du selbst vollkommen integriert bist? Bist du das wirklich?
In einem anderen Thread, oder wars sogar in diesem, hast du doch mal ausgesagt, das du eher mit Migranten als mit Deutschen gut auskommst, das dir die Lebensweise der Deutschen gar nicht zusagt etc.


Was genau willst du?
Formuliere es, lass Bedenken zu, und zerstreu aufkommende Bedenken mit vernuenftigen Meinungen, muessen mMn nicht mal stichhaltige Argumente sein.

Ansonsten wanderst du genauso auf die Liste der Leute mit denen ich keine Diskussion zu wuenschen fuehre, weil deren Benehmen unmoeglich ist.


----------



## Metalic (9. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Warst du schon mal in Neukölln, Kreuzberg oder Wedding?
> 
> Da kannst du überall deine Sehr gut integrierten Ausländer sehen.
> 
> Verstehen wirst du wahrscheinlich nichts, aber das liegt dann wohl daran das du nicht ihre Deutsche Aussprache verstehst



Das liegt doch einzig und allein daran, dass die deutsche Regierung das Geld für sinnlose Dinge ausgibt, statt es in die Integration zu investieren. Ließt du denn gar nicht mit?


----------



## Cleriker (9. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Cry, 
weil du keine Ruhe hattest konntest du die Sprache nicht lernen und hast deshalb kein Abi? Willst du mich verschaukeln? Es gibt Familien, da gehts schlimmer zu als in Heimen und du kommst mit so etwas? Ich selbst hab aus Protest gegenüber meiner Lehrer und meiner Familie kein Abi gemacht und bin im letzten Moment noch auf die Hauptschule gewechselt, nur um zu zeigen, dass man eben auch damit was machen kann und nur wegen des Abschlusses nicht gleich dumm ist. Dann habe ich eine Lehre gemacht als Schlosser und all mein Geld habe ich meinem Vater heimlich zukommen lassen, weil er zu stolz war es anzunehmen. Dann habe ich eine weiterführende Schule besucht, vollzeitlich und nachts gearbeitet um was zu beißen zu haben. Zwei Jahre lang jeden Tag um vier aufstehen, zum Bahnhof laufen, eine Stunde dorthin fahren, noch eine Stunde vor der verschlossenen Tür warten, dann zehn Stunden Unterricht, wieder fast zwei Stunden für den Heimweg. Dann zur (nicht weiß) Arbeit von 18:30 bis 23:30. Dann nach hause, das erste mal an dem Tag was essen und zwischen halb eins und eins dann ins Bett. Weißt du noch wann ich wieder aufstehen musste? Um vier! Wo war noch gleich die Zeit zum lernen? Fast alle in der Schule haben hatte schon Abi und ich nur Hauptschule, was meinst du wie toll das war? Trotzdem habe ich in zwei Jahren einen erfolgreichen Abschluss in Maschinenbau bekommen. Was willst du mir also erzählen über die Umstände beim lernen? Das ist nicht die Sache anderer, sondern nur die eigene. Du magst den Willen gehabt haben, andere haben ihn nicht und das ist einfach eine Tatsache. Da brauchst du dich nicht hinstellen und so tun als wäre es immer wie bei dir.

Zu deinen anderen Äußerungen:
Nur weil wir deine Aussagen hier kritisch hinterfragen maulst du uns an, machst uns Unterstellungen und beleidigst uns? Super Einstellung! Das gehört übrigens in Deutschland auch zum integriert sein... andere Meinungen zu akzeptieren und dazu bereit zu sein, sich auch mal was anzunehmen. So sollte es jedenfalls sein und gerade du solltest doch als Beispiel voran gehen, oder?

Ach und wenn du gehen willst, dann geh auch, oder lass solche Aussagen. Genau dieses hin und her ist es doch, was bei dir kritisch beäugt wurde und weshalb du dich immer angegriffen zu fühlen scheinst.

edit
Ich weiß nicht ob das schon jemand verlinkt hat, mit dem Handy verliere ich einfach schnell den Überblick, aber das hier habe ich eben erst gesehen:
Ungarische Kamerafrau tritt FlÃ¼chtlinge

Heftig! Mehr fällt mir dazu erstmal nicht ein. Da ist man echt geblendet von seiner Wut! Rennt dieses teuflische Kind doch glatt in die arme Reporterin rein! 
Nein, das ist natürlich Unsinn und ein Versuch hier mal etwas Lockerung rein zu bringen. Was diese Frau gemacht hat geht überhaupt nicht und ist verachtenswert. Das ist jedenfalls meine Meinung dazu. Dafür wurde sie sofort und fristlos gekündigt, das ist der richtige Umgang. Für derartiges habe ich auch kein Verständnis. 

Cry, 
fristlose Entlassung und du bist der Meinung hier wären alle nur gegen Ausländer. Ist das nicht mal was positives? (ernst gemeinte Frage)


----------



## cryon1c (9. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Irgendwann reicht es mit deinen Aussagen.
> Hoer auf hier zu Verallgemeinern und zu Unterstellen.
> Keiner von hier, absolut keiner, stellt hier, egal welchen Mensch, auf die Stufe eines Tieres oder drunter. Wobei, wenn ich es mir aussuchen koennte, manche meiner Zeitgenossen, oder Hunde, wuerde ich Hunde waehlen!
> Wieso unterstellst du hier pauschal irgendwelche abartigen Sachen?
> ...



Ich bin integriert, arbeite, zahle meine Steuern, beherrsche die Sprache und wäre längst woanders wenn es mir nicht gefallen würde. Habe auch Jobangebote aus dem Ausland abgelehnt, obwohl sie nicht schlechter waren als was ich hier habe.

Ich komme wesentlich besser mit Menschen aus dem Ausland zurecht weil sie Respekt vor anderen Leuten und ihrer Kultur haben, wenn man sie mit genau so respektiert. 
Well ich mir hier aber ansehe  was alles bei Pegida&Co mitläuft, sich schon Mittags vor der Kaufhalle das 5te Bier reinzimmert während ihr Hund daneben auf den Gehweg kackt und alles andere... Nein Danke, ohne mich bei so was!
Deutschland ist eins der reichten Länder der Welt, führt sich aber auf als ob kein Geld da wäre, ein nicht gerade kleiner Teil der Bevölkerung benimmt sich wie die Axt im Walde, gerade gegenüber Leuten die entweder sozial abgerutscht sind oder aus dem Ausland kommen. 

Was ich will? Das hier jeder in Ruhe und Frieden leben kann. Egal wo er herkommt, wieso er hier ist und an was er glaubt. Das endlich das Problem mit den rechten angegangen wird. 
Das ist für mich nicht utopisch, sondern ein Ziel. Da stellt sich aber eine nicht gerade kleine Masse an Menschen in den Weg und versucht alles um das zu verhindern. 

Sich in Deutschland zu integrieren, heißt auch - an der Politik halbwegs ein Interesse zeigen, sich für Menschenrechte und andere gute Sachen einzusetzen und dem hirnlosen Pöbel entgegenzutreten, der hier "Auslända raus!" brüllt und Steine schmeißt. Das Land mitgestalten, die eigene Kultur und die eigenen Traditionen mitbringen und einbringen(!). Sich für die Leute einsetzen, die hier benachteiligt werden, nur weil sie nicht hier geboren sind oder nicht wie Deutsche aussehen. 
Flüchtlinge wurden in Europa wie Tiere behandelt, man hat sie auch mal sterben lassen hier und da. Da kann ich ruhig sagen wie es ist.
Wir müssen nicht nur hier für eine menschenwürdiges Leben für alle einstehen, sondern auch dem restlichen Europa zeigen das es so nicht geht wie es gerade läuft!

@Cleriker

Man hatte die glorreiche Idee, mich nach 3 Monaten Sprachkurs (war zum Schuljahresende angekommen) sowie 2 Monaten rumgammeln (Schulferien, also kein Deutschunterricht möglich, es sei denn man macht es privat aus eigener Tasche), auf ein Gymnasium zu schicken. Ich konnte natürlich nicht mithalten, denn selbst mit Vorkentnissen und 3 Monaten was ich beim Sprachkurs mitgemacht habe, hat es natürlich nicht für den Stoff gereicht. Ich musste runter vom Gymnasium. 
Und glaub mir, der Umstand in einem überfüllten Spätaussiedler-Wohnheim zu leben und dort auch lernen zu müssen, hat keineswegs geholfen bei der Integration. 
Ich habs geschafft, du hast es geschafft. Aber nicht jeder schafft das und man muss es keinem schwerer machen als nötig. Das System hat damals versagt und jetzt ist es noch schlimmer. Ich habe zumindest die Freiheit gehabt, mir hier alles selbst aussuchen zu können, die Asylbewerber können nicht mal das. 
Ich hab mein Abi mittlerweile, weiß aber das es für die Kinder von Asylbewerbern deutlich schwerer sein wird, dies hier zu machen. 

Wie ich bereits geschrieben habe - ich habe mich hier integriert. Das heißt aber auch, Meinungen von anderen Leuten abzuschätzen und wenn diese absolut daneben sind, auch zu ignorieren. 
So lange es hier noch Rechte gibt, Fremdenfeindlichkeit und die Unterteilung der Menschen in verschiedene Klassen je nach Herkunft, werde ich mich damit nie anfreunden können. Gerade Deutschland sollte mit gutem Beispiel vorangehen und zeigen das es auch anders geht. 
Ich könnte jederzeit umziehen, in Länder wo problemlos den gleichen Lebensstandart hätte wie hier, oder sogar besser. Ich ziehe aber nicht den Schwanz ein und will das Land hier n Stück besser machen, nach meinen Möglichkeiten. Und wenn das heißt, dem fremdenfeindlichen Pack die Stirn zu bieten - gerne doch.


----------



## Rolk (9. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Meinst du die ~399€ die ein Hartz4-Empfänger hat? Oder noch weniger für Flüchtlinge?
> Versuch mal 2-3 Monate davon zu leben, das sollte reichen um zu verstehen das es halt nicht reicht, weder vorne noch hinten. Ein normales Leben ist mit dieser Geldsumme hier nicht wirklich drin.



Rechen dir mal aus was eine ganze Familie zusammen bekommt. Das ist mehr als sehr sehr viele Familien in ihren Herkunftsländern zur Verfügung haben. Einfach so frei auf die Hand fürs nichtstun. Natürlich kommen dann auch einige des Geldes wegen...


----------



## Seeefe (9. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Meinst du die ~399€ die ein Hartz4-Empfänger hat? Oder noch weniger für Flüchtlinge?
> Versuch mal 2-3 Monate davon zu leben, das sollte reichen um zu verstehen das es halt nicht reicht, weder vorne noch hinten. Ein normales Leben ist mit dieser Geldsumme hier nicht wirklich drin.



Wie schaffen dies dann etwa 9% der deutschen Bevölkerung? 
https://www.destatis.de/DE/PresseSe...12/PD14_426_228pdf.pdf?__blob=publicationFile

Zudem habe ich letzte Woche bei Markus Lanz einen Pflichtverteidiger gesehen, welcher einen rumänischen Schlepper verteidigt. 

Dieser sitzt momentan in Haft, geht dort aber "arbeiten" und verdient sich etwas dazu.

Dort sagte der Anwalt doch tatsächlich, dass sein Mandant möchte das der Prozess so lange wie möglich geht, denn sein aktuelles Leben in einem deutschen Gefängnis ist besser, als jenes welches er in Rumänien hatte.  

Und wir reden hier von Menschen die teilweise aus wesentlich ärmeren Orten herkommen. 


Die Aussage, man kann von 399€ nicht normal leben, ist schlichtweg Falsch. Man kann nicht schön leben, finde ich, liegt aber wiederrum  im Auge des betrachters. Für viele ist es aber mehr als was sie dort bekommen, wo sie herkommen.


----------



## Taonris (9. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob das schon jemand verlinkt hat, mit dem Handy verliere ich einfach schnell den Überblick, aber das hier habe ich eben erst gesehen:
> Ungarische Kamerafrau tritt FlÃ¼chtlinge
> 
> Heftig! Mehr fällt mir dazu erstmal nicht ein. Da ist man echt geblendet von seiner Wut! Rennt dieses teuflische Kind doch glatt in die arme Reporterin rein!
> ...



Schon mal gesehen was der IS aufführt da ist das noch ein Kindergeburtsatag dagegen. Da werden hunderte christlich Babys in die Luft gesprengt, Schwule von Kirchen geworfen usw, aber das wirst du in unseren Medien nicht lesen man muss ja glauben das die meisten die herkommen sind hochgebildete Fachkräfte sind. Die Wahrheit sieht anders aus viele die herkommen haben eine IS-Vergangenheit manchen werden gerade deswegen in den Westen gebracht die ersten Anschläge werden in den nächsten Monaten kommen da könnt ihr euch sicher sein.  Der Großteil der herkommt ist analphabetisch , männlich und unter 30. Wie so jemand an eine Arbeit kommen soll ist mir unverständlich aber hauptsache sie werden aufgenommen. Kümmert euch doch um die wirklichen schwachen nicht um irgendwelche Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge.


----------



## Rolk (9. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Seeefe schrieb:


> ...Dieser sitzt momentan in Haft, geht dort aber "arbeiten" und verdient sich etwas dazu.
> 
> Dort sagte der Anwalt doch tatsächlich, dass sein Mandant möchte das der Prozess so lange wie möglich geht, denn sein aktuelles Leben in einem deutschen Gefängnis ist besser, als jenes welches er in Rumänien hatte...



Ich kenne einen Rumänen der früher in Deutschland schwarz gearbeitet hat. War auch schon in Abschiebehaft, das ganze Programm...
Er sagt dazu immer, " war schönste Zeit in leben" und meint das absolut ernst.


----------



## cryon1c (9. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Kultur, ein ordentliches Leben, gutes, gesundes Essen und andere selbstverständliche Sachen gehen flöten, wenn man nur diese Summen kriegt. Natürlich ist das 10x mehr was man in einem zerbombten Land irgendwo verdienen könnte. Aber die Leute sehen doch das ihre Nachbarn 5x so viel haben - da muss es doch einen jucken, sich zu integrieren, einen guten Job zu finden oder selbstständig zu werden und sich auch mal was zu gönnen.
Nur weil man nie was hatte, heißt das noch lange nicht, das man sich nie was leisten würde wenn die Möglichkeiten dafür bestehen.
Die Leute kommen ja gerade deswegen her weil sie wissen wie die Wirtschaft hier funktioniert, was für einen Ruf Deutschland hat (Exportweltmeister blubb) und das es hier was zu verdienen gibt. Nicht nur n wenig Kohle damit man nicht verreckt wenn man keine Arbeit hat...


----------



## Captn (9. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Die Leute kommen ja gerade deswegen her weil sie wissen wie die Wirtschaft hier funktioniert, was für einen Ruf Deutschland hat (Exportweltmeister blubb) und das es hier was zu verdienen gibt. Nicht nur n wenig Kohle damit man nicht verreckt wenn man keine Arbeit hat...


Nur ist das dann die sogenannte Wirtschaftsflucht .


----------



## Seeefe (9. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Rolk schrieb:


> Ich kenne einen Rumänen der früher in Deutschland schwarz gearbeitet hat. War auch schon in Abschiebehaft, das ganze Programm...
> Er sagt dazu immer, " war schönste Zeit in leben" und meint das absolut ernst.



Eben. 

Für viele ist es nicht vorstellbar, aber das sind eben Tatsachen. Wenn man es nur schlechter kennt, ist Hartz 4 das Paradies. 

Ich könnte mir niemals vorstellen, mit Hartz4 leben zu müssen,  oder eben da die Grenze zu ziehen wo ich im leben stehen will, gibts ja auch genug Deutsche, die sagen "mehr als Hartz4 brauch ich nicht". Frag ich mich auch immer, wie das sein kann, gibt eben so Leute.


----------



## Seeefe (9. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Kultur, ein ordentliches Leben, gutes, gesundes Essen und andere selbstverständliche Sachen gehen flöten, wenn man nur diese Summen kriegt. Natürlich ist das 10x mehr was man in einem zerbombten Land irgendwo verdienen könnte. Aber die Leute sehen doch das ihre Nachbarn 5x so viel haben - da muss es doch einen jucken, sich zu integrieren, einen guten Job zu finden oder selbstständig zu werden und sich auch mal was zu gönnen.
> Nur weil man nie was hatte, heißt das noch lange nicht, das man sich nie was leisten würde wenn die Möglichkeiten dafür bestehen.
> Die Leute kommen ja gerade deswegen her weil sie wissen wie die Wirtschaft hier funktioniert, was für einen Ruf Deutschland hat (Exportweltmeister blubb) und das es hier was zu verdienen gibt. Nicht nur n wenig Kohle damit man nicht verreckt wenn man keine Arbeit hat...



Sry, Doppelpost aber muss sein. 


Ist ja schön das du das so siehst. 

ABER

Es gibt Menschen, denen reicht das, dafür muss nur ich aus dem Fenster gucken, gegenüber hab ich gleich 3 Familien leben. Teilweise gucken solche Leute auch neidisch auf Nachbarn die mehr haben, aber damit man mehr hat, muss man was dafür tun, und da hörts dann wieder auf. 

Nicht jeder Mensch will immer mehr, sogar sehr viele wollen nicht viel mehr. 

*Ist genau wie mit Fitness. Die meisten wollen Fitness betreiben, bei den meisten scheitert es schon nach der Anmeldung im Studio. *


----------



## Rolk (9. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Kultur, ein ordentliches Leben, gutes, gesundes Essen und andere selbstverständliche Sachen gehen flöten, wenn man nur diese Summen kriegt. Natürlich ist das 10x mehr was man in einem zerbombten Land irgendwo verdienen könnte. Aber die Leute sehen doch das ihre Nachbarn 5x so viel haben - da muss es doch einen jucken, sich zu integrieren, einen guten Job zu finden oder selbstständig zu werden und sich auch mal was zu gönnen.
> Nur weil man nie was hatte, heißt das noch lange nicht, das man sich nie was leisten würde wenn die Möglichkeiten dafür bestehen.
> Die Leute kommen ja gerade deswegen her weil sie wissen wie die Wirtschaft hier funktioniert, was für einen Ruf Deutschland hat (Exportweltmeister blubb) und das es hier was zu verdienen gibt. Nicht nur n wenig Kohle damit man nicht verreckt wenn man keine Arbeit hat...



Wenn diese Logik funktionieren würde müssten alle Asylanten die schon länger hier sind voll integriert und wertvolle Mitglieder der Gesellschaft sein. Also bei mir hier vor Ort ist die Quote bei den "Alteingesessenen" nur ~50:50. Die Hälfte kann man getrosst als Schmarotzer bezeichnen ohne sich schlecht fühlen zu müssen.


----------



## Dennisth (9. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

So habe jetzt die letzten paar Seiten gelesen und hier mal meine Antworten.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Ja wie sollen die sich denn integrieren, wenn sie vom ersten Tag an untereinander sind und die Sprache hier nur bei Behördengängen mitkriegen?


Es sind "Flüchtlinge" und sie werden schon gefördert. Wenn sie hier bleiben möchten gibt es genug Mittel und Wege. Siehe der eine Post wo die auf einmal zum Christentum "konvertieren" wollen 



cryon1c schrieb:


> Dezentrale Unterbringung, mehr Betreuer, auch Seelensorge/Psychologen müssen ran, Sprachkurse mit Lehrern die auch Arabisch können (und zwar richtig, denn nur dann kann man jemandem was beibringen - wenn man in seiner Sprache es erklären kann),



Klar, darf es vielleicht noch ein neues modernes Elektro-Auto mit kostenlosem laden sein und dazu eine passende 100 qm² große Wohnung, natürlich pro Person versteht sich doch.....



cryon1c schrieb:


> Arbeitserlaubniss ab dem ersten Tag sowie die Möglichkeit für Unternehmen, ein Arbeitsvisum für diese Leute beantragen zu können, die dann entsprechende Vorteile mit sich bringt.



Ja das würde den Unternehmen gerne so passen. Mehr billige Arbeitskräfte. Stimmt wir haben ja einen "Fachkräftemangel" und natürlich keine Arbeitslosen   



cryon1c schrieb:


> Und ein enge Zusammenarbeit mit der Polizei, Straftaten verhindern, Leute aufklären anstatt Straftaten aufklären wenns schon brennt.



Ist das gerade dein Ernst? "Leute aufklären"? Was genau muss da "aufgeklärt" werden? Diebstahl, Mord, Vergewaltigung (ja wenn eine Frau keinen Sex mit dir haben will und du sie dazu zwingst nennt man das so) und all solche Sachen wissen zivilisierte Personen. Wenn die es nicht wissen sollten oder eher sich dumm stellen, dann bitte sofort weg mit denen, denn sowas wollen wir hier nicht haben.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Wenn man da kein Geld investiert, wie darf man da erwarten das Leute sich integrieren?



Es wird sehr viel für sie getan aber sie wollen immer mehr. Wenn die keinen bock darauf haben, dann sorry aber geht einfach oder wir "bitten" euch zu gehen. 



cryon1c schrieb:


> Um die geht es aber nicht, es geht um Leute die praktisch unfreiwillig hierher kommen mussten, denen muss geholfen werden. Wenn sie über lange Zeit (10-20 Jahre oder unbestimmt) hier bleiben sollen, dann müssen sie so schnell wie es geht ausgebildet, umgeschult und für den Arbeitsmarkt vorbereitet werden.



Als ich das letzte mal auf die Weltkarte gesehen habe, lag Deutschland NICHT am Mittelmeer. Ausgehend von der Annahme, dass dem immer noch so ist:
Wie bitte "unfreiwillig"? Die WOLLTEN doch nach hier und jetzt wo sie hier sind, denken sie, sie können weiter irgendwelche Forderungen stellen, nur weil es angeblich "Flüchtlinge" sind... 

Wieso müssen wir uns wie Mami um so Leute kümmern? Wenn die nach hier wollen, haben sie sich UNS anzupassen und nicht umgekehrt. Wenn Sie das nicht wollen, dann sucht euch ein anderes Land. 

Wenn ich jetzt schon wieder lesen muss, dass da die nächsten "Flüchtlinge" in den Hungerstreik gehen, weil man ihre Forderungen nicht erfüllt... Da muss man sich echt nicht wundern, dass die Bevölkerung die Lüge mit den "armen Flüchtlingen" nicht mehr lange glaubt und die Stimmung immer negativer wird.

Deutschland und die umliegenden Länder sollten den "Flüchtlingen" mal zeigen was wir von deren Forderungen halten:
Hungerstreik = Wenn interessiert es? Dann macht doch. Keine Hilfen mehr für so "Personen". 
"Forderungen" = Anhören und bei produktiven Vorschlägen gerne umsetzen. Bei totalem Unsinn usw. die Personen abschieben. Wir sind hier nicht bei "Wünsch dir was"

cryon1c:
Du magst ja denken, dass hier viel zu wenig getan wird, aber auf meine antworten habe ich bisher nur deine "Standard-Antwort" bekommen das WIR doch bitte mehr für die "armen Flüchtlinge" tun sollen und sie es ja doch so schwer haben. 

Nochmal gerne für dich:
Flüchtlinge, die ECHTEN, sind froh wenn sie aus dem Kriegsgebiet weg sind und in einem sicheren Land versorgt werden.
Die "Flüchtlinge" die aber momentan in Massen zu uns kommen, den "Hungerstreik" ankündigen und allgemein einfach nur nach Deutschland wollen sind KEINE Flüchtlinge sondern ganz einfach nur Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge die hier versorgt werden wollen, weil sie keinen Bock haben irgendetwas zu tun und ihr Land ihnen hierfür nicht den Hintern vergoldet. 

Kommt jetzt das Argument, dass die "Flüchtlinge" ja in den anderen Ländern total mies behandelt werden und die nur in Deutschland ihren "Frieden" finden? Wenn du "Frieden" mit rundum-Luxus-Versorgung gleichsetzt dann JA, die werden in den anderen Ländern "mies" behandelt. Liegt aber auch daran, dass wir einfach zu sozial und zu "weich" mit solchen Leuten umgehen.

Ich sage jetzt schon, dass es dieses Jahr so um die 1,5 Millionen Flüchtlinge geben wird und wenn es sich nicht sehr bald etwas ändert, dann wird es nächstes Jahr sehr viel schlimmer werden....


----------



## Verminaard (9. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ich frag mich wie bei dieser Logik NoGoAreas in Deutschland entstehen konnten.


----------



## cryon1c (9. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Rolk schrieb:


> Wenn diese Logik funktionieren würde müssten alle Asylanten die schon länger hier sind voll integriert und wertvolle Mitglieder der Gesellschaft sein. Also bei mir hier vor Ort ist die Quote bei den "Alteingesessenen" nur ~50:50. Die Hälfte kann man getrosst als Schmarotzer bezeichnen ohne sich schlecht fühlen zu müssen.



50% ist schon bissl sehr viel. Ist natürlich geschätzt.
Ich kenne selbst auch einige "Russen" die hier auf der faulen Haut liegen. Deppen gibt es halt in jedem Land.
Aber genau dafür haben wir doch das Sozialsystem - diese Leute verhungern nicht und können sich ein Dach über dem Kopf, eine Glotze (um das restliche Hirn weich zu machen) und andere Sachen leisten, nix gutes - aber reicht denen wohl. Und wir fühlen uns besser weil es einfach menschlich ist, andere nicht einfach vor die Hunde gehen zu lassen. Tut gut so was. Wir haben doch mehr als genug Geld um das System aufrecht zu erhalten. So lange wir Unsummen für gierige Bänker, korrupte Politiker und andere nicht so nette Genossen und ihre Taten ausgeben, bin ich auch der Meinung das jeder genug verdient. Leuten die nix schlimmes getan haben, darf es nicht schlechter gehen als Kriminellen, die hier übrigens auch Unsummen fressen wenn man ihre Unterbringung pro Kopf und Tag ausrechnet. 
Gibt aber genug Leute, die wollen gerade auf diesen Menschen rumreiten, die sowieso nicht viel haben und kein gutes Leben. Arm sein ist immer noch kein Verbrechen. Das gilt für alle, egal wo sie herkommen.

Ich würde persönlich nie zwischen Wirtschaftsflüchtlingen und Kriegsflüchtlingen unterscheiden, leider ist unsere Politik da anders. Mir ist es egal ob jemand vor Krieg und Verfolgung flieht oder einfach weil der nix zu essen und zu trinken hat.

Edit: einfach mal abwarten und guggen. Unsere Politiker halte ich nicht für die hellsten Birnen im Kronleuchter, aber denen wird schon was einfallen. Bis zu den nächsten Wahlen ists ja auch net mehr so lang. 
Ich werde mich nach wie vor den Rechten hier entgegenstellen und die "Refugees Welcome"-Politik unterstützen. Sollte das scheitern, weiß ich danach wenigstens wie die Bevölkerung hier tickt, wenn es mal richtig zur Sache geht und nicht nur irgendwo in fernen Ländern.


----------



## Rolk (9. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Also ganz ehrlich, wenn ich sehe was wir hier an Steuern abdrücken dürfen ist mir jeder Faulenzer der das System ausnutzt einer zu viel.


----------



## Seeefe (9. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ganz ehrlich, das hat doch nichts mit einer sachlichen und konstruktiven Diskussion zu tun

Da hat man als objektive Person fast garkeine Chance mehr, objektiv zu bleiben, wenn jemand so vehement auf einer Seite bleibt und selbst die Gegenargumente so zurechtbiegt, das sie irgendwie gegen die andere Seite zeigen. 

Ist ja gut wenn man versucht positiv zu bleiben, aber mittlerweile ist das doch nicht mehr realitätsnah, sondern einfach nur noch schönrederei. 




> Ich kenne selbst auch einige "Russen" die hier auf der faulen Haut liegen. Deppen gibt es halt in jedem Land.
> Aber genau dafür haben wir doch das Sozialsystem -



Ich weiß nicht, ich hab wohl ein anders verständnis von Sozialsystem gelernt. 

Das ist weder sozial noch gerecht, sondern einfach nur bloßer Egoismus und bloßes Ausnutzen der Gesellschaft. So ein verhalt, was es gibt, das stimmt, widerspricht sich komplett mit dem Grundgedanken von unserem Sozialsystem.


----------



## DarkScorpion (9. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Das Sozialsystem ist für diejenigen die unverschuldet in eine Notlage gekommen sind da. Nicht für Berufsharzer. 

Aber das zeigt das du nicht wirklich Ahnung hast Cryon1c


----------



## Dennisth (9. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Aber genau dafür haben wir doch das Sozialsystem - diese Leute verhungern nicht und können sich ein Dach über dem Kopf, eine Glotze (um das restliche Hirn weich zu machen) und andere Sachen leisten, nix gutes - aber reicht denen wohl. Und wir fühlen uns besser weil es einfach menschlich ist, andere nicht einfach vor die Hunde gehen zu lassen. Tut gut so was.







cryon1c schrieb:


> Wir haben doch mehr als genug Geld um das System aufrecht zu erhalten. So lange wir Unsummen für gierige Bänker, korrupte Politiker und andere nicht so nette Genossen und ihre Taten ausgeben, bin ich auch der Meinung das jeder genug verdient. Leuten die nix schlimmes getan haben, darf es nicht schlechter gehen als Kriminellen, die hier übrigens auch Unsummen fressen wenn man ihre Unterbringung pro Kopf und Tag ausrechnet.



JA und warum haben wir genug Geld um so ein System für die Bevölkerung aufrecht zu halten? Weil nun mal ein Großteil der Menschen hier in Deutschland arbeiten geht. Dir ist schon klar, dass das Geld für diese Leute nicht auf Bäumen wächst oder? Wenn es zu viele "faulen" gibt, bricht das System zusammen.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Gibt aber genug Leute, die wollen gerade auf diesen Menschen rumreiten, die sowieso nicht viel haben und kein gutes Leben. Arm sein ist immer noch kein Verbrechen. Das gilt für alle, egal wo sie herkommen.



FALSCH, wir "reiten" auf den "Menschen" herum, die meinen müssen mit Gewalt, Drohungen und Straftaten nach hier zu kommen und dann auf UNSERE Kosten sich ein schönes Leben machen zu wollen. Die haben keinen Bock irgendetwas zu tun, aber wollen dafür auch noch fürstlich entlohnt werden.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Ich würde persönlich nie zwischen Wirtschaftsflüchtlingen und Kriegsflüchtlingen unterscheiden, leider ist unsere Politik da anders. Mir ist es egal ob jemand vor Krieg und Verfolgung flieht oder einfach weil der nix zu essen und zu trinken hat.



Es ist verdammt gut, dass unsere Politik das tut. Wenn die ihre Wirtschaft nicht selber in den Griff bekommen, werden die es hier auch nicht hinbekommen. Denkst du ernsthaft wir brauchen"Personen" hier die: keine Bildung, keine Berufserfahrung, keine Ausbildung und wahrscheinlich nicht mal Englisch können?

Was den "Neid" angeht weil der Nachbar mehr hat:
JA der hat dafür aber auch etwas getan. Wenn man nichts kann, sollte man froh sein, dass der Statt überhaupt so großzügig ist und einen durchfüttert. Hier noch Forderungen nach mehr zu stellen ist einfach nur dreist. Sollen die sich doch weiterbilden, eine Abendschule besuchen oder ihren faulen Hintern hoch bekommen, dann wird es etwas, aber ne lieber meckern...


----------



## Rolk (9. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Edit: einfach mal abwarten und guggen. Unsere Politiker halte ich nicht für die hellsten Birnen im Kronleuchter, aber denen wird schon was einfallen. Bis zu den nächsten Wahlen ists ja auch net mehr so lang.
> Ich werde mich nach wie vor den Rechten hier entgegenstellen und die "Refugees Welcome"-Politik unterstützen. Sollte das scheitern, weiß ich danach wenigstens wie die Bevölkerung hier tickt, wenn es mal richtig zur Sache geht und nicht nur irgendwo in fernen Ländern.



Wenn ich das schon wieder lese. 
Wie tickt die Bevölkerung hier denn? Versuch mal das was wir hier bieten wo anderst einzufordern. In den meisten Fällen wirst du einen Tritt in den Allerwertesten oder schallendes Gelächter ernten.


----------



## padme (9. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Ich kenne selbst auch einige "Russen" die hier auf der faulen Haut liegen. Deppen gibt es halt in jedem Land.
> Aber genau dafür haben wir doch das Sozialsystem -



Ich finde, dabei darf man auch nicht vergessen, dass es auch Menschen gibt, die es in unserer Leistungsgesellschaft einfach zu nix bringen, die sind mit Ihrem eigenen Leben dermaßen überfordert, dass Sie nix gescheits, sei es ein Job oder das einfache Leben, auf die Reihe kriegen.
Und ich spreche noch nicht mal von retards oder so, es gibt einfach Leute die kriegen kein Fuss auf den Boden und bleiben halt ein Leben lang Hartz4.


----------



## Threshold (9. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



padme schrieb:


> Ich finde, dabei darf man auch nicht vergessen, dass es auch Menschen gibt, die es in unserer Leistungsgesellschaft einfach zu nix bringen, die sind mit Ihrem eigenen Leben dermaßen überfordert, dass Sie nix gescheits, sei es ein Job oder das einfache Leben, auf die Reihe kriegen.
> Und ich spreche noch nicht mal von retards oder so, es gibt einfach Leute die kriegen kein Fuss auf den Boden und bleiben halt ein Leben lang Hartz4.



Und diese Menschen trägt das System mit. Genauso wie wir Menschen mit Behinderungen mittragen, die ihr Leben lang auf Hilfe angewiesen sind und nicht selbstständig leben können.
Willst du diesen Menschen das Recht auf ihr Leben aberkennen?
Echt?
Was soll dann mit ihnen passieren? 
Das, was man schon mal mit ihnen und anders denkenden gemacht hat?


----------



## padme (9. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Threshold schrieb:


> Und diese Menschen trägt das System mit. Genauso wie wir Menschen mit Behinderungen mittragen, die ihr Leben lang auf Hilfe angewiesen sind und nicht selbstständig leben können.
> Willst du diesen Menschen das Recht auf ihr Leben aberkennen?
> Echt?
> Was soll dann mit ihnen passieren?
> Das, was man schon mal mit ihnen und anders denkenden gemacht hat?



Also wie du darauf kommst, dass ich hier irgendjemanden, irgendein Recht auf Leben aberkennen will, ist mir Schleierhaft.

Mit denen soll nix passieren, ich wollte nur mal erwähnt haben, dass nicht jeder auf der faulen Haut liegt, manche kommen auch aus eigener Kraft nicht aus dem Strudel Hartz 4.

Der Vergleich hinkt jetzt gewaltig, und er passt bestimmt auch nicht zur aktuellen Situation, im Mittelalter gab es die Dorftrottel, die auch am Rande gelebt haben, und aus eigener Kraft nicht wirklich auf die Beine kamen.

Und wenn dein letzter Satz eine Anspielung auf das dritte Reich sein soll, ja bitte, aber wo du zwischen meinen Zeilen solche Querverweise hernimmst ist mir suspekt.

Also nochmal für dich, sonst gibst du ja auch eher Sinvolle Kommentare von dir, ich befürchte du hast meinen ganzen Beitrag über dir, nur völlig falsch verstanden.


----------



## Two-Face (9. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Verstehe padme's Andeutung, kenne auch persönlich welche, die weder dumm noch körperlich behindert sind und trotzdem nicht aus der Arbeitslosigkeit herauskommen.
Sozialschmarotzer gibt es natürlich auch (auch da kenne ich den einen oder anderen) aber es gibt auch abseits der Vollassis und Arbeitsunfähigen Menschen, die mit eigenen, tiefgreifenden Problemen zu kämpfen haben und nicht mal eine simple Bewerbung aufgesetzt kriegen.


----------



## azzih (9. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Es gibt auch sowas wie systemische Arbeitslosigkeit. Nebenbei gibts auch in Deutschland nicht genug Jobs für jeden, Vollbeschäftigung ist ein Märchen das gerne genutzt wird um denen die keinen Job haben die moralische Schuld dafür zuzuweisen, aber die bittere Wahrheit ist einfach das es nicht genügend Arbeitsplätze gibt und schon gar nicht genug um davon zu leben, man denke nur an die unzähligen Aufstocker. 
Ein Kumpel von mir hat vor einem Jahr sein Abschluss zum Diplom Politologen gemacht, mit 1,0, hat heute noch keinen Job. Anderer Kumpel hat ein halbes Jahr mit seinem guten Wirtschaftswissenschaftsstudium nach nem Job gesucht, nix gefunden und lernt jetzt um in ner Versicherung und muss da quasi nochmal ne Ausbildung machen. Anderer Kumpel hat Maschinenbau studiert, super Abschluss, 2 Monate in Deutschland gesucht und arbeitet nun für ein deutlich besseres Angebot in GB. Wo ist denn hier der angebliche Fachkräftemangel? Oder beschränkt sich der Mangel nur auf beschissen bezahlte Pflegekräfte und noch beschissener bezahltes Gastronomiegewerbe?

Klar gibt es faule Hartzer die wirklich kein Bock haben was zu schaffen, aber ich behaupte mal ganz dreist das ein Großteil einfach keinen Job findet...


----------



## Hackintoshi (9. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



padme schrieb:


> Ich finde, dabei darf man auch nicht vergessen, dass es auch Menschen gibt, die es in unserer Leistungsgesellschaft einfach zu nix bringen, die sind mit Ihrem eigenen Leben dermaßen überfordert, dass Sie nix gescheits, sei es ein Job oder das einfache Leben, auf die Reihe kriegen.
> Und ich spreche noch nicht mal von retards oder so, es gibt einfach Leute die kriegen kein Fuss auf den Boden und bleiben halt ein Leben lang Hartz4.



Hat die Regierung Schröder/Fischer aus Eigennutz und Habsucht  gehandelt, als sie die Agenda 2010 mit den Hartz-Gesetzen aus der Taufe  hob? Diese Frage ist nur schwer zu beantworten. Tatsache ist jedoch, das  die Regierung Schröder/Fischer mit ihren Deregulierunsmassnahmen auf  diversen Märkten (Arbeitsmarkt, Finanzmarkt etc.) und Reformen  (Unternehmenssteuerreform, Rentenreform etc.) dem Druck von Lobbyisten  nachgegeben, den Reichtum der Reichen und Superreichen vermehrt hat und  nicht das Gemeinwohl aller Bürger im Auge hatte.
 Auf einen Hinweis auf die heutige Tätigkeit der beiden Herren verzichte ich hier, kann man gerne im INetzt nachlesen.

Wie sieht nun der Krieg Arm gegen Reich aus? Wo und wie wird er geführt? Es handelt sich hier um einen schleichenden Prozeß.
Der Krieg findet in den Haushalten der Arbeitslosen, der  Hartz-IV-Empfänger, den Altersarmen und Kranken und in Haushalten statt,  wo die Kinder hungrig zur Schule gehen. Er findet dort statt, wo  ausgebildete Lehrer Hartz-IV beantragen müssen, er findet dort statt, wo  Akademiker ein unbezahltes Praktikum nach dem Anderen absolvieren. Er  findet dort statt, wo Arme Abfalleimer nach Pfandflaschen durchsuchen,  er findet dort statt, wo Menschen in Containern nach abgelaufenen  Lebensmitteln suchen.
Warren Buffett, der drittreichste Unternehmer dieser Welt hat einmal sinngemäß geäußert:
"Es herrscht Klassenkrieg und es ist meine Klasse der Reichen, die diesen Krieg führt und gewinnen wird."

Es geht im Endeffekt nicht um Einwanderung, sondern um Destabilisierung und Abschaffung unseres bestehenden Gesellschaftssystems.  Es ist ein Geschäftsmodell der "Flüchtlingshilfe". Auch hier im Land. 
Unsere Politikerkaste und deren Vasallen in der Etappe haben das gemeine Volk schon längst verkauft und retten ihren eigenen Arsch. 
So sieht es in Europa aus. Nachzulesen bei Schröder/Fischer weiter oben.


----------



## Two-Face (9. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Welcher Politiker gibt heutzutage nicht Druck von Lobbyisten nach?
Da waren Schröder und Fischer (die beide mittlerweile selber Lobbyisten sind) nicht die ersten und nicht die letzten.
Merkel ist da keinen Deut besser, auch sie ist eine reine Lobbypolitikerin, macht das, was die Banken, die Energie- und die Rüstungsindustrie vorgeben.
Auf jeden Politiker in Berlin folgen durchschnittlich 10 Lobbyisten, niemand in der Politik schafft es heutzutage noch ohne sie wichtige Ämter zu einzunehmen, geschweige denn überhaupt bis ins Parlament.
Jeder hofft dadurch selber mal später, nach der aktiven Karriere als Politiker, hochbezahlte Plätze in der Industrie abgreifen zu können, Schröder hat das so gemacht, Fischer hat das so gemacht, Kohl hat das so gemacht und Merkel wird das erst recht so machen.


----------



## Cleriker (9. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Also über unsere Meinung zu bestimmen Politikern sollten wir jetzt nicht auch noch diskutieren. Das endet im Chaos.


----------



## Hackintoshi (9. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Also über unsere Meinung zu bestimmen Politikern sollten wir jetzt nicht auch noch diskutieren. Das endet im Chaos.



Sehe ich genau so. Über Politikdarsteller gibt es eh nichts zu diskutieren.  
Ihre Hintermänner und Strippenzieher, welche uns gegeneinander ausspielen und "Flüchtlinge" nach Europa schicken, sind schon viel interessanter.


----------



## Threshold (9. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



padme schrieb:


> manche kommen auch aus eigener Kraft nicht aus dem Strudel Hartz 4.



Und die Ursachen sind da vielfältig. Ich würde da nichts pauschalisieren.
Abgesehen davon sollte man die Hartzer nicht gegen die Flüchtlinge ausspielen.


----------



## Two-Face (9. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Kleine Randbemerkung: _hartzen_ bedeutet übrigens nicht _Arbeitslosengeld-II-kassieren_, sondern_ rauchen_, _qualmen_.

Laut dem Jugendjargon von vor ein paar Jahren.


----------



## Hackintoshi (9. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Threshold schrieb:


> Und die Ursachen sind da vielfältig. Ich würde da nichts pauschalisieren.
> Abgesehen davon sollte man die Hartzer nicht gegen die Flüchtlinge ausspielen.



Deine Naivität ist beneidenswert. 
Jeder ist für sein Handeln und Tun selbst verantwortlich.
Und ja, Jeder wird hier gegen Jeden ausgespielt. Zumindest wird es versucht. Aber wer sich informiert, jenseits der Mainstreampresse, findet genügend Informationen zum Thema. Manchmal hilft auch ein Buch zu lesen.
Darum sind Bildungsprogramme, auch für die deutsche  "Unterschicht", fehlinvestiertes Geld und haben größtenteils ihren Zweck verfehlt.

Nachtrag zum "Flüchtlings"thema: Die Verantwortung für die Flüchtlinge aus Nord-Ost-Afrika und dem Nahen Osten sehe  in erster Linie bei  den arabischen Nachbarstaaten sowie den Golfstaaten und Saudi-Arabien.  Letztere würden "vor Geld stinken" und trotzdem "keinen einzigen fremden  Araber und Glaubensgenossen" aufnehmen.
Alle die vom Balkan kommen, sofort zurückfahren.


----------



## Threshold (9. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Hackintoshi schrieb:


> Deine Naivität ist beneidenswert.
> Jeder ist für sein Handeln und Tun selbst verantwortlich.
> Und ja, Jeder wird hier gegen Jeden ausgespielt. Zumindest wird es versucht. Aber wer sich informiert, jenseits der Mainstreampresse, findet genügend Informationen zum Thema. Manchmal hilft auch ein Buch zu lesen.
> Darum sind Bildungsprogramme, auch für die deutsche  "Unterschicht", fehlinvestiertes Geld und haben größtenteils ihren Zweck verfehlt.
> ...



Da könnte doch mal die deutsche Regierung etwas Druck ausüben, damit Saudi Arabien auch Flüchtlinge aufnimmt, oder?
wieso passiert das aber nicht? Ach ja, Wirtschaftsinteressen.


----------



## mks1970 (9. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Eine Stadt in meiner Nähe (Detmold) hat ehemalige Kasernen der Engländer mit Flüchtlingen gefüllt. Ein Arbeitskollege erzählte mir heute: Nun schließt der grosse Supermarkt in unmittelbarer Nähe weil die Diebstähle ein Level erreicht haben der weit über das "normale" hinaus geht. Kann sich jetzt ja jeder sein eigenes Urteil bilden nur der Supermarkt war da seit gut 15 Jahren und anscheinend war vorher Ladendiebstahl kein so großes Problem.


----------



## Hackintoshi (9. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Threshold schrieb:


> Da könnte doch mal die deutsche Regierung etwas Druck ausüben, damit Saudi Arabien auch Flüchtlinge aufnimmt, oder?
> wieso passiert das aber nicht? Ach ja, Wirtschaftsinteressen.



Die Politikerdarsteller haben kein Interesse etwas zu unternehmen. Das sind nur Befehlsempfänger.
Wirtschaft wird in FFM gemacht.
Die Saudis lachen sich schlapp, wenn alte Frauen ihnen Vorschriften machen wollen. Ist meine Erfahrung jahrelanger Freundschaft mit Arabern und Aufenthalt in deren Ländern.


----------



## Taonris (9. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

In der Türkei werden übrigens gerade haufenweise unschuldige kurdischstämmige Familien angegriffen. Erinnert mich ein bisschen an die Nazis. Deutet jetzt schon darauf hin was wir in Europa in Zukunft für Zustände haben werden wenn die heutigen Einwanderer einmal Probleme mit Andersgläubigen oder Andersdenkenden haben. Anscheinend ist vielen unserer Politiker nicht bewusst was für veraltete Ansichten diese Menschen haben und das Sie einfach nicht zu unserer Kultur passen. Die Grünen glauben doch auch das die in Zukunft mit Ihnen auf die Demos für die Homo-Ehe und Frauenrechte gehen. Europa was ist aus dir bloß geworden....


----------



## Woohoo (9. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Threshold schrieb:


> Da könnte doch mal die deutsche Regierung etwas Druck ausüben, damit Saudi Arabien auch Flüchtlinge aufnimmt, oder?
> wieso passiert das aber nicht? Ach ja, Wirtschaftsinteressen.



Schade das uns wirtschaftliche Interesse bei Sanktionen gegen Russland nicht so wichtig waren oder durften uns nicht so wichtig sein. Und jetzt jammern z.B. die Milchverwerter, dass kein Käse mehr nach Russland verkauft werden darf. 
Aber Saudi Arabien will doch dafür in Deutschland Moscheen finanzieren, na danke.


----------



## Captn (9. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Die Grünen haben eh einen Sprung in der Schüssel. Aber das auszuführen, wäre mir wohl zu aufwendig, als das ich mit solchen Hirnsteinen noch meine Zeit verschwende .


----------



## Hackintoshi (9. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



marluk0205 schrieb:


> ...Deutet jetzt schon darauf hin was wir in Europa in Zukunft für Zustände haben werden wenn die heutigen Einwanderer einmal Probleme mit Andersgläubigen oder Andersdenkenden haben.



Haben wir bereits. Quasi in allen Großstädten. Zuzüglich Mafia.
Politikdarstellern ist das egal, weil es genau deren Ziel ist. Unruhe stiften, gewachsene Strukturen aus der Balance bringen und Völker versklaven. 
Wenn man seine Stimme abgibt und andere für sich sprechen lässt ( Wahlen) muß man sich dann aber auch nicht wundern, was passiert wie es gerade passiert.
Das hat auch nichts mit Grünen, Gelben, Schwarzen oder Roten zu tun. Jeder ist für sich selbst verantwortlich. So auch "Flüchtlinge".
Was in der Türkei passiert ist mir eigentlich Latte. Das sind nur Ablenkungsmanöver von dem was hier vor sich geht. Hier spielt die Musik.


----------



## Verminaard (9. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



marluk0205 schrieb:


> Die Grünen glauben doch auch das die in  Zukunft mit Ihnen auf die Demos für die Homo-Ehe und Frauenrechte gehen.  Europa was ist aus dir bloß geworden....



Du hast gerade son Kopfkino ausgeloest, Fr. Roth Hand in Hand mit  Pierre Vogel, vielen anderen Salafisten und nicht ganz so radikalen  Moslems bei ner Demo fuer Frauenrechte und Homoehe in erster Reihe.
Made my Day 



Hackintoshi schrieb:


> Haben wir bereits. Quasi in allen Großstädten. Zuzüglich Mafia.
> Politikdarstellern ist das egal, weil es genau deren Ziel ist. Unruhe stiften, gewachsene Strukturen aus der Balance bringen und Völker versklaven.



Was soll das den Drahtziehern bringen alles aus der Balance (die ja nicht wirklich vorhanden ist, Schere Reich-Arm die immer und immer groesser wird) zu bringen?
Soll Europa in einen großen Krieg verfallen? Ist das das große Ziel?
Wer profitiert dann groß davon? 
Was dann wirklich passiert hatten wir 2x schon.

Die deutschen "Politiker" muessen aufpassen, der deutsche Michel laesst sich viel gefallen, irgendwann ist das Fass voll, und dann kanns in Richtungen gehen die keiner von uns will.


----------



## Hackintoshi (9. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Soll Europa in einen großen Krieg verfallen? Ist das das große Ziel?
> Wer profitiert dann groß davon?
> Was dann wirklich passiert hatten wir 2x schon.
> 
> Die deutschen "Politiker" muessen aufpassen, der deutsche Michel laesst sich viel gefallen, irgendwann ist das Fass voll, und dann kanns in Richtungen gehen die keiner von uns will.



Du solltest dich mal von der Vorstellung lösen, Politikdarsteller müssen auf irgend etwas aufpassen. Die sind quasi Marionetten der Hochfinanz namens Rockefeller, die Rothschilds aus Paris und London, Goldman Sachs,  Lehman und Kuhn Loeb aus New York, die Warburgs aus Hamburg, die  Lazards aus Paris und Israel, sowie Moses Seif aus Rom.
Diese Systempolitikerdarsteller sitzen bereits an den Fresströgen  und sind somit besser dran als du und ich.  Die werden alles tun,um da auch zu bleiben.
Genau das wollen die "Flüchtlinge" auch.  Ran an die Fresströge.

Wir Männer sollten anfangen uns schützend vor unsere Frauen , Kinder und Familien zu stellen. So wie es unsere Urgroßväter taten, als sie eine bessere Welt für uns wollten und auch dafür aufgestanden sind.
Rumjammern und lamentieren wird uns nicht helfen.

Es geht letztlich  ums Kämpfen, ob wir wollen oder nicht. Wir befinden uns in einem Art  Kriegszustand. Ich halte dies nicht für übertrieben. Jetzt ist die  Frage, wer kämpft gegen wen. Hier ist eine Antwort von  berufenem Mund: Warren Buffett hat das unmissverständlich beantwortet.  Falls Du ihn nicht kennen solltest; Warren Buffett zählt mit grob geschätzten 50  Milliarden Dollar zu den Top-5 Besitzern auf der Welt. Einer der ganz  großen Oligarchen. Auf die Frage, was er für den zentralen Konflikt  unserer Zeit hält, hat Warren Buffet gesagt: _“Der Klassenkampf natürlich, Reich gegen Arm, und meine Klasse, die Reichen, die gewinnen gerade.”_Ist doch schön, dass  einer einmal nicht darum herum-redet. Er nennt es einfach beim Namen.  Buffet hat übrigens auch den Begriff von den finanziellen  Massenvernichtungswaffen geprägt, der mittlerweile benützt wird und das  zurecht. Die Oligarchen  und ihre Truppen haben uns den Krieg erklärt, jetzt meine Frage: Welcher Waffengattung bin ich zugeteilt und was ist mein Auftrag? Diese Frage sollte sich jeder selbst stellen und schnellstens auch beantworten.


----------



## Nightslaver (10. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Hackintoshi schrieb:


> Es geht letztlich  ums Kämpfen, ob wir wollen oder nicht. Wir befinden uns in einem Art  Kriegszustand. Ich halte dies nicht für übertrieben. Jetzt ist die  Frage, wer kämpft gegen wen. Hier ist eine Antwort von  berufenem Mund: Warren Buffett hat das unmissverständlich beantwortet.  Falls Du ihn nicht kennen solltest; Warren Buffett zählt mit grob geschätzten 50  Milliarden Dollar zu den Top-5 Besitzern auf der Welt. Einer der ganz  großen Oligarchen. Auf die Frage, was er für den zentralen Konflikt  unserer Zeit hält, hat Warren Buffet gesagt: _“Der Klassenkampf natürlich, Reich gegen Arm, und meine Klasse, die Reichen, die gewinnen gerade.”_Ist doch schön, dass  einer einmal nicht darum herum-redet. Er nennt es einfach beim Namen.  Buffet hat übrigens auch den Begriff von den finanziellen  Massenvernichtungswaffen geprägt, der mittlerweile benützt wird und das  zurecht. Die Oligarchen  und ihre Truppen haben uns den Krieg erklärt, jetzt meine Frage: Welcher Waffengattung bin ich zugeteilt und was ist mein Auftrag? Diese Frage sollte sich jeder selbst stellen und schnellstens auch beantworten.



Du stellst eine richtige Frage an die falsche Adresse, die meisten hier dürfte das nicht jucken. Ein alt bekanntes Problem, solange man nicht selbst direkt drunter leidet das es einem deutlich schlechter geht schaut man lieber weg und ignoriert es.
Erst wen die Leute selbst nichts mehr zu Essen haben, ihre Miete nicht mehr löhnen können und im Winter den Arsch abfrieren wird der Knüppel ausgepackt und auf die Barikaden gegangen, aber meist dann noch bei der falschen Adresse, da wird dann dem Ausländer die Schuld gegeben, oder der willfähigen Marionette in Form der politische Zombieelite, die zwar sicher auch bis zu einem gewissen Grad Schuld hat, aber doch nur am Ende ein willfähiger Diener von Kapital und Wirtschaft ist.

Auf die Idee mal beim neureichen Kaptialadel, den Oligarchen unserer Zeit anzuklopfen kommen die wenigsten von den wenigen die überhaupt dagegen aufbegehren würden.


----------



## Cleriker (10. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Was wollt ihr denn auch machen? Einfach mal bei einem von ihnen privat vorbeikommen und demjenigen eine Waffe an die Schläfe halten, Bus er dir fünf Mark abgibt? Jemanden entführen/erpressen? Also mir fällt dazu jedenfalls nichts ein, dass nicht mit unseren Gesetzen in Konflikt steht. Genau das wäre dann mein Problem. In meiner Art zu denken ist es nämlich so, dass wenn ich mich zu so etwas bereit erklären würde, ich automatisch auch dafür unterzeichne, dass mir und meinen nächsten derartiges widerfahren darf. Sprich: wenn ich es darf, darf es auch jeder andere so. Der Gedanke aber, dass jemand beispielsweise meiner Familie schadet, indem er sich über Gesetze hinweg setzt und ich das auch noch so wollte, gefällt mir überhaupt nicht.
Also wie bitte sollte das gehen, was ihr da beschreibt?


----------



## Hackintoshi (10. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Cleriker schrieb:


> .....Was wollt ihr denn auch machen? Einfach mal bei einem von ihnen privat vorbeikommen und demjenigen eine Waffe an die Schläfe halten, Bus er dir fünf Mark abgibt? Jemanden entführen/erpressen? Also mir fällt dazu jedenfalls nichts ein, dass nicht mit unseren Gesetzen in Konflikt steht.Also wie bitte sollte das gehen, was ihr da beschreibt?...



Ich werde hier mit Sicherheit keine Lösungen für jedermann präsentieren. Jeder muß individuell  lokal seine Lösung erarbeiten.
Aber ich weiß, daß es möglich ist mit Gleichgesinnten Widerstand zu organisieren. Getroffen habe ich die für mich richtigen Leute bei der Nahkampfausbildung und in der Identitären Bewegung. Es gibt mehr Leute mit den selben Gedanken als man denkt. Die Netzwerke bestehen bereits.
Jammern und fragen"Was wollt Ihr denn machen?" ist nicht lösungsorientiert.  Jeder mit Internetzugang kann sich informieren und aktiv werden. Die "Flüchtlinge" machen es uns vor. Allerdings auf die für uns falsche Art und Weise, weil sie es nicht besser wissen, wo der wahre Feind steht.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (10. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Na dann viel Erfolg beim nationalen Widerstand. 

Und immer schön aufpassen, daß der Verfassungsschutz (und MAD) nicht alles mitbekommt.

Ich mag das Lambdasymbol in Half Life, im real life in dem Zusamenhang nicht wirklich.


----------



## azzih (10. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Gerade in der letzten Woche zwei Studien gelesen. Die erste war das wir in Deutschland proportional sehr hohe Steuern auf Arbeit zahlen und sehr geringe auf Kapitaleinkünfte. Die zweite, dass vor allem Vermögende von der Riesterrente profitieren.
So festigt man natürlich auch Vermögensverhältnisse. Kann sich ja jeder ausrechnen was auf ne Dauer von Beispielsweise 10 Jahren rentabler ist: Mehr Arbeiten und viele Steuern abführen oder bereits vorhandenes Geld Rendite abwerfen lassen und ziemlich wenig Steuern zahlen. Und wenn ich entsprehend genug Kapital habe kann ich natürlich auch geförderte private Rentenmodelle besser zu meinem Vorteil nutzen.


----------



## highspeedpingu (10. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Wie beknackt muss man sein...?



> Langzeitarbeitslose als Flüchtlingshelfer einsetzen



Kraft: Langzeitarbeitslose als Flüchtlingshelfer einsetzen - Unternehmensnachrichten - FAZ


----------



## Verminaard (10. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



azzih schrieb:


> Gerade in der letzten Woche zwei Studien gelesen. Die erste war das wir in Deutschland proportional sehr hohe Steuern auf Arbeit zahlen und sehr geringe auf Kapitaleinkünfte. Die zweite, dass vor allem Vermögende von der Riesterrente profitieren.
> So festigt man natürlich auch Vermögensverhältnisse. Kann sich ja jeder ausrechnen was auf ne Dauer von Beispielsweise 10 Jahren rentabler ist: Mehr Arbeiten und viele Steuern abführen oder bereits vorhandenes Geld Rendite abwerfen lassen und ziemlich wenig Steuern zahlen. Und wenn ich entsprehend genug Kapital habe kann ich natürlich auch geförderte private Rentenmodelle besser zu meinem Vorteil nutzen.



Das ironische dabei ist, das immer die SPD daran beteiligt war 
Versteh bis heute nicht, wieso die noch immer so hohe Wahlergebnisse haben.
Ist wahrscheinlich wie bei der CDU / Merkel. Keiner in meinem Umfeld und erweiterten Umfeld bzw. wenn man bisschen im Netz liest, waehlt die, aber die is trotzdem die Bundesmerkel...



highspeedpingu schrieb:


> Wie beknackt muss man sein...?
> 
> 
> 
> Kraft: Langzeitarbeitslose als Flüchtlingshelfer einsetzen - Unternehmensnachrichten - FAZ


Och die Kraft hat lauter gute Ideen. Krankenkarte fuer Fluechtlinge. 
Auch in NRW: Gesundheitskarte für Flüchtlinge kommt
Mehr Rechte für Flüchtlinge - NRW führt Gesundheitskarte ein | WAZ.de

Da werden wirklich die Leute gegeneinander ausgespielt.
Wieviel Deutsche haben aktuell keine Krankenversicherung? ~1500000?


----------



## azzih (10. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Naja da bin ich aber schon für. Irgendwie muss ja ne Gesundheitsversorgung von Flüchtlingen stattfinden und bei unserem doch alles in allem ganz gutem Gesundheitssystem sollte das schon drin sein. Wer in Deutschland keine Krankenkasse hat ist ein Volltrottel sorry aber, wo auf der Welt isses denn einfacher und günstiger in ne Gesetzliche KK zu kommen?


----------



## Rizzard (10. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



mks1970 schrieb:


> Eine Stadt in meiner Nähe (Detmold) hat ehemalige Kasernen der Engländer mit Flüchtlingen gefüllt. Ein Arbeitskollege erzählte mir heute: Nun schließt der grosse Supermarkt in unmittelbarer Nähe weil die Diebstähle ein Level erreicht haben der weit über das "normale" hinaus geht. Kann sich jetzt ja jeder sein eigenes Urteil bilden nur der Supermarkt war da seit gut 15 Jahren und anscheinend war vorher Ladendiebstahl kein so großes Problem.



Gut ob das jetzt wirklich stimmt oder der Supermarkt evtl eh schon vorher rote Zahlen schrieb, sei mal dahin gestellt.
Aber bei uns in der Kleinstadt hört man auch schon manche witzeln "dann muss ich zukünftig mein Fahrrad wohl doch weg sperren".

Ich bin ja mal gespannt ob das mit der Quotenverteilung auf alle Länder klappen wird.
Ansonsten auch nicht schlimm, wir nehmen ja eh alle auf. Brauchen sich die anderen Länder ja nicht extra bemühen.


----------



## Hackintoshi (10. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Nie sind die Wähler, auf die Idee gekommen, dass Wahlbetrug auf der  ganzen Welt, insbesondere in Deutschland, an der gepflegten Tagesordnung  ist.
 Zwei Politikwissenschaftler, Christian Breunig und Achim Goerres,  haben die Ergebnisse der Bundestagswahlen zwischen 1990 und 2005  nachgerechnet.
 Und siehe da: Bei Bundestagswahlen gibt es massive  Unregelmäßigkeiten, die auf systematische Manipulation aber auch auf  Schlamperei hindeuten. Aus Sicht der Demokratie ist dies äußerst  bedenklich.
 Goerres und Breunig haben sich die Zahlen von Union und SPD sowie der  Linken angesehen und mit den Einzelresultaten aus allen 80.000  Wahlbezirken ihren Computer gefüttert.
 Den Autoren zufolge handelt es sich um die erste Arbeit, die  Ergebnisse deutscher Bundestagswahlen unter statistischen  Gesichtspunkten auf mögliche Manipulationen überprüft.
 Bei rund 1500 Tests auf Wahlkreisebene stießen sie auf signifikante  Abweichungen. Bei 190 Tests auf Landesebene fanden sie 51 Abweichungen.  Das sind über 13%!
 Das Landesergebnis bei Bundestagswahlen gibt somit nicht den  Wählerwillen wieder, denn es kann nicht sein, dass sich die Wahlhelfer  einfach nur zufällig “verzählt” haben.
 Vor allem zwei bedenkliche Muster sind den Wissenschaftlern aufgefallen:
 Bei der Wahl 2002 häuften sich im Osten die Unstimmigkeiten bei der PDS (heute Die Linke) zum Nachteil dieser Partei.
 Angesichts der enormen Abweichung von mehr als 1475 Punkten steht  fest, das insbesondere die Wahlergebnisse 2002 systematisch manipuliert  worden sind.
 Die Uregelmäßigkeiten traten überwiegend in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern,  Brandenburg, Sachsen-Anhalt, Sachsen und Thüringen auf – also quasi im  gesamte Osten Deutschlands.
 Es hätte demzufolge daher spätestens 2005 eine absolute linke Mehrheit gegeben!

So viel zum Thema “Demokratisches Wahlsystem”. Es gibt sogar eine Sammlung von belegter Wahlfälschung.
Das Thema noch weiter breitzutreten, würde jetzt zu weit führen. Zeigt doch aber deutlich, wie das europäische Volk manipuliert, wissentlich belogen, desinformiert und letztendlich versklavt wird.
Sogenannte "Flüchtlinge" sind dabei nur helfend.


----------



## Captn (10. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Hackintoshi schrieb:


> Es hätte demzufolge daher spätestens 2005 eine absolute linke Mehrheit gegeben!



Ob das nun besser gewesen wäre, als der derzeitige Linkskurs wage ich zu bezweifeln , aber bestätigt fühle ich mich dennoch .


----------



## Nightslaver (10. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Was wollt ihr denn auch machen? Einfach mal bei einem von ihnen privat vorbeikommen und demjenigen eine Waffe an die Schläfe halten, Bus er dir fünf Mark abgibt? Jemanden entführen/erpressen? Also mir fällt dazu jedenfalls nichts ein, dass nicht mit unseren Gesetzen in Konflikt steht. Genau das wäre dann mein Problem. In meiner Art zu denken ist es nämlich so, dass wenn ich mich zu so etwas bereit erklären würde, ich automatisch auch dafür unterzeichne, dass mir und meinen nächsten derartiges widerfahren darf. Sprich: wenn ich es darf, darf es auch jeder andere so. Der Gedanke aber, dass jemand beispielsweise meiner Familie schadet, indem er sich über Gesetze hinweg setzt und ich das auch noch so wollte, gefällt mir überhaupt nicht.
> Also wie bitte sollte das gehen, was ihr da beschreibt?



Kannst du dir nicht vorstellen das man auch seinen Unverständnis für ein System ohne Gewalt zum Ausdruck bringen kann? In der DDR wurde auch ein System auf friedlichen Weg zu Fall gebracht, überwiegend dadurch das viele Menschen, überwiegend friedlich, zum Ausdruck gebracht haben das es reicht.
Genau sowas bräuchte es heute hier auch, ein Zeichen das die Menschen in diesem Land genug davon haben das Politik nur in eine Richtung funktioniert, von unten nach oben und das sich die Mehrheit der Menschen von wenigen auf der Nase rumtanzen lassen müssen, nur weil diese meinen Geld und Bequemlichkeit würden alles rechtfertigen was den eigenen überschwenglichen Lebensstandard und Egoismus erhält.

Gewalt sollte man immer nur als allerletzten Ausweg einsetzen, dann wen der Gegenüber meint das Gewalt die adequate Antwort darauf sei um die andere Partei zum schweigen zu bringen und sich Forderungen und Wünschen nicht stellen zu müssen. 



CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Ob das nun besser gewesen wäre, als der derzeitige Linkskurs wage ich zu bezweifeln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wie will man es erfahren ob es besser wäre wen sowas wirklich unterbunden worden sein sollte indem man bei den Wahlen betrogen hat?
Eins dürfte dabei aber wohl sicher sein, wesentlich schlechter als heute wäre es uns politisch unter einer linken Regierung vermutlich auch nicht ergegangen.


----------



## Verminaard (10. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



azzih schrieb:


> Wer in Deutschland keine Krankenkasse hat ist ein Volltrottel sorry aber, wo auf der Welt isses denn einfacher und günstiger in ne Gesetzliche KK zu kommen?



Du hast dich mit dem deutschen System nicht wirklich auseinandergesetzt, oder?
Mach das mal und dann ueberdenk deine Aussage bitte. Ansonsten waeren wir wieder bei einer unpassenden Verallgemeinerung und in diesem Fall auch ueblen Beleidigung.


*Hackintoshi*, es interessiert anscheinend nur Wenige. 
Man muss auch dazusagen, wenn ich das mal von meinem (arbeitstechnischem) Umfeld hochrechne, das ein generelles Desinteresse an Politik und Geschehen im eigenen Land herrscht. 
Der Einzige in meiner Abteilung, der in den Privatgespraechen mal politische Themen anstoesst, bin ich. Und selbst da ist die Resonanz ziehmlich lau.
Kann man natuerlich nicht auf komplett Deutschland schliessen, ich kann mir aber gut vorstellen, das unser Betrieb nicht der Einzige ist, wo es so zugeht.
Durch meine Aussendiensteinsaetze komme ich bisschen rum, und in aehnliche Abteilungen wie meine. Die sind auch nicht sehr viel anders.

Hat man denn ueberhaupt eine Chance, hier Verfahren zu eroeffnen?


----------



## Cleriker (10. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Hackintoshi schrieb:


> Ich werde hier mit Sicherheit keine Lösungen für jedermann präsentieren. Jeder muß individuell  lokal seine Lösung erarbeiten.
> Aber ich weiß, daß es möglich ist mit Gleichgesinnten Widerstand zu organisieren. Getroffen habe ich die für mich richtigen Leute bei der Nahkampfausbildung und in der Identitären Bewegung. Es gibt mehr Leute mit den selben Gedanken als man denkt. Die Netzwerke bestehen bereits.
> Jammern und fragen"Was wollt Ihr denn machen?" ist nicht lösungsorientiert.  Jeder mit Internetzugang kann sich informieren und aktiv werden. Die "Flüchtlinge" machen es uns vor. Allerdings auf die für uns falsche Art und Weise, weil sie es nicht besser wissen, wo der wahre Feind steht.



Nahkampfausbildung... wie süß! Das ist mMn für Leute, die es ohne technischen Vorteil nicht bringen. Also einfach nicht genug Biss haben, oder schlicht zu viel Angst und sich erst dann stark fühlen. Also irgendwie sind mir solche Personen bisher eher unangenehm aufgefallen, bis auf einen der das wirklich als Sport betreibt.

Jammern? Wer jammert denn? Dinge ankreiden und erkennen dass es da wenig Möglichkeiten gibt ist eine Sache, jammern eine ganz andere. An der Stelle sehe ich deine einfache Art zu denken als Bestätigung zu dem was ich gerade schrieb. 
Wäre das was du da angedacht hast, also deine vermeintlichen Möglichkeiten legal, wäre es kein Problem das zu schreiben. Also gibt es jetzt zwei Optionen: A) alles heiße Luft, oder B) illegal und verwerflich. Ich denke zu wissen was bei dir zutrifft. 

Mein Nachbar ist so ein Spinner, der sich auf den Zerfall unseres Systems vorbereitet. Mit riesigen Geländewagen, mit Vorbereitungen für Schilde und Schützenstand, einem Arsenal von Waffen und Ausrüstung, einem Bunker und und und. Soll mir alles egal sein. Ich habe ihm aber auch gesagt, dass wenn er meint dann durch seine Ausrüstung das Gesetz des stärkeren beanspruchen zu wollen, das erste was ich dann mache darin besteht, ihn zu erwischen um meine Familie zu schützen und alle, die ihm unterlegen sind. Jemand der auf solche Vorteile baut, fällt auch härter als andere. Denk mal drüber nach, wenn du das nächste mal mit deinen Mädels beim Selbstverteidigungskurs bist. 

Nightslaver,
klar kann ich mir friedlichen Widerstand vorstellen, aber darüber kann man offen schreiben und genau das tut er nicht. Deswegen ist folglich nicht solcher gemeint. Wäre es anders, wäre das Ziel ja dass möglichst viele darüber informiert werden.


----------



## Icedaft (10. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



azzih schrieb:


> Naja da bin ich aber schon für. Irgendwie muss ja ne Gesundheitsversorgung von Flüchtlingen stattfinden und bei unserem doch alles in allem ganz gutem Gesundheitssystem sollte das schon drin sein. Wer in Deutschland keine Krankenkasse hat ist ein Volltrottel sorry aber, wo auf der Welt isses denn einfacher und günstiger in ne Gesetzliche KK zu kommen?



Ganz so einfach stellt sich die Sache nicht dar.

Wer selbstständig ist/war und bei seiner PKV herausgeflogen ist wegen ausstehender Beiträge, kann nicht ohne weiteres in die GKV wechseln, dafür muß erst einmal ein versicherungspflichtiges Beschäftigungsverhältnis vorliegen.

Will die betreffende Person aber selbstständig bleiben, geht ohne diesen Umweg kein weg in die GKV zurück.


----------



## Cleriker (10. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Das ist wohl eher ein Luxusproblem. Warum denn selbstständig bleiben, wenn man rote Zahlen fährt? Fährt man diese nicht, muss man die Zahlungen sicherstellen. Als das ist nicht das Problem des Systems, sondern der Einstellung dieser Person, oder? Die selbstständigen in meinem Bekanntenkreis haben genau das als oberste Priorität. Also ihre Versicherung über einen gewissen Zeitraum weiter finanzieren zu können. Dafür gibt es sogar extra Versicherungen, die das eine Zeitlang übernehmen.


----------



## Verminaard (10. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

*Cleriker*      , weist du ueberhaupt wer aller selbststaendig ist?
Glaubst du das Selbststaendigkeit ein brauchbares Einkommen garantiert?
Fuer manche ist das ein (verzweifelter) Versuch aus der (Langzeit)Arbeitslosigkeit zu kommen.

Nur so als Beispiel: was denkst du wieviele Paketdienstfahrer als Subunternehmer fuer DHL, GLS, Hermes und Co, als Selbststaendige arbeiten?
Das dort die Bezahlung und Arbeitsbedingungen nicht wirklich toll sind, sollte bekannt sein.

Selbst ein Exchef von mir (Handwerksbetrieb, kleine Firma) hatte teilweise Schwierigkeiten seinen Zahlungsverpflichtungen nachzukommen.
Da laeuft eine Baustelle nicht so optimal, ein, zwei Kunden zahlen nicht fristgerecht, andere Projekte muessen vorfinanziert werden, Preise sind eh am untersten Niveau wegen großer Konkurrenz. (Globalisierung Hurra!)
Ich hatte da bisschen Einblich hinter die Kulissen. Ist erschreckend sowas.


----------



## Cleriker (10. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Okay. Ich gebe zu, dass ich derartiges gerade tatsächlich nicht miteinbezogen habe, also geringverdieber wie IchAGs. Selbst habe ich in meinem privaten Umfeld beispielsweise eine Friseurin, die nach der Ausbildung keine Arbeit gefunden hat.nun sagte man ihr, dass sie einen Laden eröffnen solle. Gesagt getan, aber mit Auflagen. Sie muss schnellstmöglich genug Geld aufbringen um die Versicherung für mindestens sechs Monate weiter bezahlen zu können. Ohne einen Finanzplan wie das gehen könnte, durfte sie überhaupt nicht eröffnen. Danach hat sie sich direkt zusatzversichert um weitere Zeit zu überstehen.
Die hat jetzt knapp ein halbes Jahr am Minimum gelebt, damit das funktioniert und kann jetzt endlich mal was von den Einnahmen als Einkommen betrachten.

Einen GLS-fahrer habe ich ebenfalls in meinem Umkreis. Der ist eigentlich Wendesigner und hat gewechselt weil es da tatsächlich auch profitable Möglichkeiten gibt. Die Frage ist natürlich wie man an die Sache angeht. Also in diesem Gewerbe gibt es durchaus beides in gleicher Zahl. Jedenfalls nach dem was ich im Netz finde und selbst gesehen habe. Für diesen Fahrer bin ich nämlich schon zwei Wochen als Vertretung eingesprungen, als ich Urlaub hatte. Da bin ich dreimal die Woche, nach Holland und zurück. Das war nachts und eine Tour hat fünf Stunden gedauert. Für diese sechs Fahrten habe ich aber so viel verdient wie kurz nach meiner Lehrer als Schlosser.

Also nur schwarz sehen sollte man auch in diesen Bereichen nicht. Ich kenne aber auch durchaus solche Fälle wie von dir genannt.


----------



## Woohoo (10. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Zugverkehr zwischen Österreich und Ungarn eingestellt:

Flüchtlingskrise im Liveblog: Entwicklungen in Deutschland

Ist doch eh egal. Es gilt doch eh schon das Recht des Stärkeren und da sind nunmal tausende von Personen die abgehärtet sind unaufhaltbar. Nochmal Tausend km zu Fuss, unvorstellbar unmenschliche Strapazen für uns, für Sie jedoch ein Klacks. Es ist schon erschreckend wie schnell man sich das Heft aus der Hand nehmen lässt. Eine Quotenverteilung ist unmöglich.


----------



## Verminaard (10. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Woohoo schrieb:


> Ist doch eh egal. Es gilt doch eh schon das Recht des Stärkeren und da sind nunmal tausende von Personen die abgehärtet sind unaufhaltbar. Nochmal Tausend km zu Fuss, unvorstellbar unmenschliche Strapazen für uns, für Sie jedoch ein Klacks.


Selbst Zaeune halten die nicht auf. Egal wie hoch oder wieviel Natozaun da oben drauf ist.




Woohoo schrieb:


> Es ist schon erschreckend wie schnell man sich das Heft aus der Hand nehmen lässt. Eine Quotenverteilung ist unmöglich.



War doch eine schoene Einladung der deutschen Regierung.
Bald muss man echt annhemen, das die Zustaende die jetzt schon herrschen bzw. und eventuell schlimmer in (naher) Zukunft, beabsichtigt sind.


----------



## Nightslaver (10. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Bald muss man echt annhemen, das die Zustaende die jetzt schon herrschen bzw. und eventuell schlimmer in (naher) Zukunft, beabsichtigt sind.



Wieso bald? Gründe dafür das da schon ein wenig Absicht hinter steckt habe ich doch immer wieder aufgezeigt. Man muss also schon seit einige Zeit annehmen das da Interessen hinter stecken.


----------



## Verminaard (10. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Man muss also schon seit einige Zeit annehmen das da Interessen hinter stecken.



Interessen der Wirtschaft?
Wurde das Maerchen der fehlenden Fachkraefte wohl nicht genug geglaubt, jetzt holt man Arbeiterressourcen so ins Land?
Und dafuer nehmen sie alle moeglichen Folgen in kauf?
Sehr schoen.


----------



## aloha84 (10. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Die Firmen die sich gerade ein goldenes Näschen an der momentanen Situation verdienen, haben zu wenig politischen Einfluss um einen solchen globalen Flüchtlingsstrom zu initiieren.
Und diese "Fachkräfte"-Diskussion hat mit Flüchtlingen bzw. Asyl nichts zu tun, sondern mit Einwanderungsgesetzen --> da gibt es einen großen Unterschied.


----------



## Verminaard (10. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ach deswegen fordern die ersten aus der Wirtschaft ueberhaupt nicht die Gesetze dahingehend zu aendern.
Auch Forderungen nach Aufweichung des Mindestlohnes fuer Asylanten haben auch nichts damit zu tun.

Es waren nur ein paar Gedanken von mir, haette ich dazuschreiben sollen


----------



## Captn (10. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Naja, es gab schon genug Hansel, die behauptet haben, dass der Flüchtlingszustrom ein enormes Potenzial an Fachkräften mit sich bringe.

Zwischen den bereits hier lebenden Arbeitslosen findet sich wohl keine einzige Fachkraft .


----------



## Woohoo (10. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Zwischen den bereits hier lebenden Arbeitslosen findet sich wohl keine einzige Fachkraft .



Die sollen lieber mal wieder in die Kirche gehen.  Und die Antisalafistas bilden. 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xCdMvJaMCj8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Taonris (10. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Und Saudi-Arabien will 200 Moscheen in Deutschland bauen....außerdem will man das Grundgesetz auch auf arabisch umschreiben. Ich frage mich langsam wirklich ob das Ganze Satire ist oder ob die Politiker in Deutschland wirklich so unfähig sind und kein Rückgrat haben. Sollte sich das in den nächsten Jahren so weiter entwickeln wird es in Europa wohl unvermeidlich zum Bürgerkrieg kommen anders kann ich mir das nicht mehr vorstellen.


----------



## aloha84 (10. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Wo ist das Problem einer arabischen Übersetzung des Grundgesetzes?
Das die Wirtschaft immer eine Aufweichung des Mindeslohns fordern wird, liegt in der Natur der Sache.....je billiger die Arbeitskraft, je höher der Erlös.
Auch kann man nicht sagen, dass unter den Asylanten keine Fachkräfte vorhanden wären, wenn wir hier über 800.000 + x Asysuchende reden, wäre es im höchsten Maße ungewöhnlich wenn sich darunter keine Fachkräfte befänden.
Und das Fachkräfte gebraucht werden ist ja keine Wirtschaftsposse, sondern bittere Realität. In einigen Kreisen findet man ja nicht mal mehr Azubis.


----------



## Verminaard (10. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Wo ist das Problem einer arabischen Übersetzung des Grundgesetzes?
> Das die Wirtschaft immer eine Aufweichung des Mindeslohns fordern wird, liegt in der Natur der Sache.....je billiger die Arbeitskraft, je höher der Erlös.
> Auch kann man nicht sagen, dass unter den Asylanten keine Fachkräfte vorhanden wären, wenn wir hier über 800.000 + x Asysuchende reden, wäre es im höchsten Maße ungewöhnlich wenn sich darunter keine Fachkräfte befänden.
> Und das Fachkräfte gebraucht werden ist ja keine Wirtschaftsposse, sondern bittere Realität. In einigen Kreisen findet man ja nicht mal mehr Azubis.



Meinst du das jetzt wirklich ernst?
Es gibt nicht genug Azubis / Fachkraefte bei einer Arbeitslosenquote von ~9% (ja ist wirklich so, nicht die geschoente Version).

Wir hatten hier vor einiger Zeit einige Angaben hier, das etliche Ausbildungsplaetze gar nicht belegt werden koennen usw.


----------



## Bester_Nick (10. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



marluk0205 schrieb:


> Und Saudi-Arabien will 200 Moscheen in Deutschland bauen....außerdem will man das Grundgesetz auch auf arabisch umschreiben. Ich frage mich langsam wirklich ob das Ganze Satire ist oder ob die Politiker in Deutschland wirklich so unfähig sind und kein Rückgrat haben. Sollte sich das in den nächsten Jahren so weiter entwickeln wird es in Europa wohl unvermeidlich zum Bürgerkrieg kommen anders kann ich mir das nicht mehr vorstellen.



Die These mit dem Bürgerkrieg kenne ich bislang nur von Ulfkotte, Breivik und Konsorten, also Leuten, die ihre eigene Verschlossenheit der islamischen Kultur gegenüber zu einem national-kulturellen Problem erklären.


----------



## aloha84 (10. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Meinst du das jetzt wirklich ernst?
> Es gibt nicht genug Azubis / Fachkraefte bei einer Arbeitslosenquote von ~9% (ja ist wirklich so, nicht die geschoente Version).
> 
> *Wir hatten hier vor einiger Zeit einige Angaben hier, das etliche Ausbildungsplaetze gar nicht belegt werden koennen usw.*



Hab ich was anderes geschrieben?
Es gibt etliche Berufszweige in denen, auf dem lokalen Arbeitsmarkt, keine Jugendlichen für die Ausbildung gefunden werden, das ist natürlich auch ein Regionales Problem.....das macht es aber nicht besser.
Bei Fachkräften das Gleiche in grün.


----------



## Icedaft (10. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Da ich jemanden im engeren Familienkreis habe, der Personalchef im Bereich Aus- und Weiterbildung bei einer großen Versicherungsgesellschaft ist und sich direkt neben meiner Arbeitsstelle eine Elektro-Handwerksbetrieb befindet, kann ich sagen das es zumindest für diese Unternehmen schwierig geworden ist, geeignete Azubis zu bekommen.

Jeden den ich kenne der in irgendeiner Form Berührungspunkte zu Azubis hat (Personalchef, Meister, Ausbilder udgl.) stimmt in dem Punkt überein, das die "Ausbildungsreife" der Jugendlichen in den letzten 20 Jahren gewaltig nachgelassen hat.

Über die Ursachen kann man hier nur spekulieren - vielleicht geht es vielen einfach zu gut, um sich für eine Ausbildung aus dem Fenster zu lehnen. 
Meine persönliche Erfahrung ist, das Kinder von Einwanderern/Immigranten/ehem.Asylanten (wie auch immer...), sollte sie tatsächlich erfolgreich mit einer Bewerbung gewesen sein, sich um ein vielfaches mehr engagieren in der Ausbildung, als deutschstämmige Kinder/Jugendliche.


----------



## Threshold (10. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Jeden den ich kenne der in irgendeiner Form Berührungspunkte zu Azubis hat (Personalchef, Meister, Ausbilder udgl.) stimmt in dem Punkt überein, das die "Ausbildungsreife" der Jugendlichen in den letzten 20 Jahren gewaltig nachgelassen hat.



Und trotzdem finden sich immer genug Bewerber.
Ich konnte mich jedenfalls nicht beschweren, es gab eine Menge Bewerber für die Ausbildungsplätze dieses Jahr.


----------



## Verminaard (10. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

*aloha84*, sorry falsch ausgedrueckt.
Die Ausbildungsstellen sind so gestaltet, das selbst bei vielen (qualifizierten) Bewerbern, diese Stellen nicht vergeben werden.

*Icedaft*, was hat sich veraendert?
Frueher war ein Handwerksberuf noch was grundsolides. Ob man jetzt Elektriker, Fliesenleger, Maurer, Tischler, Whatever geworden ist oder studieren gegangen ist, war (fast) egal.
Schau dir die Lohnentwicklung mal an. Wenn ausgelernte Elektriker mit unter 11€/h abgespeist werden koennen, als Beispiel, sind Handwerksberufe nicht mehr wirklich attraktiv.
Zeitgleich kannst du, z.B., in einem IT Beruf, fuer viele brauchst du ein Studium, ungleich mehr verdienen mit viel weniger koerperlicher Arbeit.
Hinzu kommt die Konkurrenz aus den ganzen EU-Staaten in den Handwerksberufen.

Haette ich Kinder, wuerde ich auch schauen das die auf keinen Fall ins Handwerk gehen. Abgesehen von der Großindustrie oder Automobilindustrie.
Aber die sind sowieso von der restlichen Wirtschaft abgekoppelt.

Das keine passenden Bewerber gefunden werden, liegt das nicht auch an den Firmen?
Ich frag mich wozu ein Azubi unbedingt ein Abi braucht?
Das ganze Schulsystem gibt doch sowieso eine rudimentaere Ausblindung mit auf den Weg.
Ob wer fuer einen Beruf geeignet ist oder nicht, kann dir kein Abi der Welt sagen.
Hier ist auch die Wirtschaft gefragt.
Hinzu kommt, wann beginngt heute ein junger Mensch eine Ausbildung?

Ich habe meine damals mit knapp 16 angefangen. Zeugnisse waren gut, nicht ueberragend aber ok.


----------



## azzih (10. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Naja kuckt euch bei dem Mangel von Azubis  mal die Branchen an wo gesucht wird, da ist halt viel dabei wo wirklich kein Mensch arbeiten will weil die Löhne beschissen sind, kaum Aufstiegsmöglichkeiten bestehen oder weil man konsequent sein Ruf als Ausbildungsbranche ruiniert hat, siehe Gastrogewerbe. Die Arbeitgeber haben es selbst in der Hand daran was zu ändern: Bessere Löhne, attraktivere Arbeitszeiten wären mal ein Anfang. Aber es wollen halt wenig junge Leute in die Pflege gehn, wenn man nach ner anspruchsvollen Ausbildung dann um die 2k Brutto verdient, damit kann man bestimmt keine Familie ernähren und noch weniger was fürs Alter zurücklegen.

Oft gibts auch starke regionale Unterschiede wo Ausbildungsplätze frei sind und wo ein Überschuss an Ausbildungswilligen ist. Umziehen ist als Azubi mit dem Gehalt ohne Unterstützung halt oft nicht drin.


----------



## Threshold (10. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Verminaard schrieb:


> *aloha84*, sorry falsch ausgedrueckt.
> Die Ausbildungsstellen sind so gestaltet, das selbst bei vielen (qualifizierten) Bewerbern, diese Stellen nicht vergeben werden.



Na, jetzt pauschalisierst du aber. 
Die Lehrstellen in meiner Firma werden immer besetzt, in der Regel 1-2 mehr als geplant, weil wir viele Bewerber haben und auch mal einen die Chance geben, der vielleicht nicht ganz so gut in der Schule war -- aus unterschiedlichen Gründen, wie Scheidungskinder und Kinder, die ein Elternteil verloren haben, usw -- und dann schauen wir, ob sich die dann entwickeln, was meist der Fall ist.


----------



## Verminaard (10. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Threshold schrieb:


> Na, jetzt pauschalisierst du aber.
> Die Lehrstellen in meiner Firma werden immer besetzt, in der Regel 1-2 mehr als geplant, weil wir viele Bewerber haben und auch mal einen die Chance geben, der vielleicht nicht ganz so gut in der Schule war -- aus unterschiedlichen Gründen, wie Scheidungskinder und Kinder, die ein Elternteil verloren haben, usw -- und dann schauen wir, ob sich die dann entwickeln, was meist der Fall ist.



Tut mir leid das ich hier pauschalisiert habe 
Ist ja schon fast so schlimm wie die Willkommenskultur zu kritisieren 

Ich glaube *Nightslaver* hatte da einiges an Links zusammengetragen was diese Thematik betrifft.

Finde ich toll, wenn ihr das in eurem Betrieb so handhabt 
Ich glaube aber nicht das eure Betriesbleitung lauthals herumschreit das es an Fachkraeften in Deutschland fehlt.


----------



## Threshold (10. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ich will jetzt nicht zu sehr abschweifen, aber die Unternehmenskultur hat sich in den letzten 20 JAhren drastisch geändert.
Früher war der Arbeitnehmer wichtig, denn er hat den Laden am Laufen gehalten und für Umsatz gesorgt.
Heute ist der Arbeitnehmer eher lästig, da er ja Geld kostet -- Lohn -- auch noch Urlaub haben will und sogar mal krank werden kann.
Heute quetschen die Unternehmen die Arbeitnehmer aus und versuchen so die Gewinne zu maximieren. Das fing erst bei den großen Dax Konzernen an und hat jetzt auch den von der FDP so geliebten Mittelstand erreicht.
Ich kriege das ja mit, als Ausbilder und Mitglied der IHK.
Und das nimmt inzwischen Formen an, die echt erschreckend sind. 



Verminaard schrieb:


> Ich glaube aber nicht das eure Betriesbleitung lauthals herumschreit das es an Fachkraeften in Deutschland fehlt.



In Deutschland fehlt es nicht an Fachkräften, die Behauptung ist einfach Unsinn.
Es fehlt an billigen Fachkräften, denn die Unternehmen wollen keine anständigen Löhne mehr zahlen.


----------



## Captn (10. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Wenn ich mir unsere Azubis angucke, kann ich mir schon vorstellen, warum keiner mehr welche ausbilden will.

Sie haben einfach keinen Respekt vor den Gesellen, man kann ihnen alles doppelt und dreifach sagen und sie verstehen es trotzdem nicht  (und da ist es völlig egal, ob das Migranten sind oder nicht; es hat sich bei denen einfach eine Null-Bock-Einstellung entwickelt).
Hinzu kommt, dass sie es nicht einsehen wollen, dass sie als Lehrlinge auch andere Aufgaben machen müssen, wie zum Beispiel mal den Arbeitsplatz sauber zu halten.

So ist das zumindest bei uns in der Werkstatt...

@Treshold

Das finde ich klasse, dass ihr das so handhabt.


----------



## Hackintoshi (10. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wieso bald? Gründe dafür das da schon ein wenig Absicht hinter steckt habe ich doch immer wieder aufgezeigt. Man muss also schon seit einige Zeit annehmen das da Interessen hinter stecken.



Im Moment sieht es so aus das von der Finanzoligarchie ein perfider Plan durchgesetzt wird, der ebenfalls von langer Hand geplant  war: Vermischung der europäischen Völker durch massive Zuwanderung vor  allem aus Schwarzafrika, mit dem Ziel einer braunen Mischbevölkerung mit  einem mittleren IQ, der ausreicht, um als Arbeitskraft nützlich zu  sein, aber nicht, um die Ziele der NWO zu erkennen und daher zu bekämpfen. 
Dazu hatte man  als Vorbereitung professionelle Unruhestifter in Nordafrika aktiviert  und den sogenannten ‘Arabischen Frühling’ ausgelöst. Hierbei waren vor  allem Präsident Gaddafi von Libyen und seine Söhne hinderlich. Denn das  Land war unter ihnen wohlhabend geworden. Die Bevölkerung und viele  Gastarbeiter aus umliegenden Ländern fanden Arbeit und gutes Einkommen  in Libyen. Schule und Krankenversorgung war kostenfrei. Wer heiratete,  erhielt Mittel und ein Haus. Außerdem arbeitete  er an der Schaffung eines eigenen afrikanischen, goldbasierten  Währungssystems, da Afrika hierfür über ausreichend Goldvorkommen  verfügt. Das muss von der Finanzoligarchie als drohende Konkurrenz gesehen  worden sein!
Dieses nach  anglo-amerikanischem und der NATO Eingreifen im Chaos hinterlassene  Libyen ist nun – wie geplant – die größte Basis der Schlepper, die dafür  hoch bezahlt werden, Flüchtlinge in Massen nach Europa zu verschiffen  mit dem Versprechen, dass man dort gut für sie sorgen wird. Wer bezahlt  da eigentlich? Die Flüchtlinge jedenfalls haben so viel Geld nicht. Also  muss das Geld von Jenen kommen, die ein Interesse an dieser Überflutung  Europas mit Flüchtlingen haben. Die österreichische Polizei hat erste  Informationen in dieser Richtung …
Vor Allem aber kann  das so nicht ohne Ende weitergehen. Wenn z.B. jedes Jahr erneut 1  Million Flüchtlinge und mehr allein nach Deutschland strömen, wird es  das bisherige Deutschland und seine bisherige deutsche Bevölkerung und  Kultur bald nicht mehr geben.
Wenn die  Wiederherstellung von Frieden, Ordnung und Wohlstand nicht gleich in  ganzen Ländern geht, weil Chaos und Bürgerkrieg herrschen, geht es durch  Schaffung von befriedeten und durch Sicherheitskräfte geschützten  Teilgebieten, die schrittweise vergrößert werden, bis das ganze Land  befriedet ist. Für Europa geht es dabei um eine grundsätzliche Entscheidung: Export von Ordnung oder Import von Chaos?
Viel Glück uns allen, denn es wird noch schlimmer kommen als wir uns vorstellen können.*
*


----------



## Threshold (10. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir unsere Azubis angucke, kann ich mir schon vorstellen, warum keiner mehr welche ausbilden will.
> 
> Sie haben einfach keinen Respekt vor den Gesellen, man kann ihnen alles doppelt und dreifach sagen und sie verstehen es trotzdem nicht  (und da ist es völlig egal, ob das Migranten sind oder nicht; es hat sich bei denen einfach eine Null-Bock-Einstellung entwickelt).
> Hinzu kommt, dass sie es nicht einsehen wollen, dass sie als Lehrlinge auch andere Aufgaben machen müssen, wie zum Beispiel mal den Arbeitsplatz sauber zu halten.
> ...



Das ist schade, dass ihr da soviel Pech habt.
Wir haben bisher keine Probleme mit Lehrlingen.
Egal, ob nun für die Produktion, Werkstatt, Werkzeuge, Büro, Grafikdesign oder sonst wo, wo wir Ausbildungsplätze anbieten.
Da ich Ausbilder bin, nehme ich auch die Bewerbungsgespräche vor. Da musst du dann eben gründlich aussortieren und die Störenfriede, oder die, die es nicht schaffen werden, auszusortieren, bevor die überhaupt anfangen zu lernen.
Das macht schon eine Menge aus.

Und natürlich habe ich auch kein Problem damit, einen Einwanderer  einzustellen, der dann eine Ausbildung machen kann.


----------



## Captn (10. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist schade, dass ihr da soviel Pech habt.
> Wir haben bisher keine Probleme mit Lehrlingen.
> Egal, ob nun für die Produktion, Werkstatt, Werkzeuge, Büro, Grafikdesign oder sonst wo, wo wir Ausbildungsplätze anbieten.
> Da ich Ausbilder bin, nehme ich auch die Bewerbungsgespräche vor. Da musst du dann eben gründlich aussortieren und die Störenfriede, oder die, die es nicht schaffen werden, auszusortieren, bevor die überhaupt anfangen zu lernen.
> ...


Die ganze Geschichte ist halt ein beidseitiges Geben und nehmen. Der Betrieb imvestiert in die Menschen und fordert halt dafür, dass der Azubi genauso arrangiert an die Sache rangeht. 
Wir hatten auch schon einen, der seine Prüfung verhauen hat, weil er zu spät erschienen ist .

So, ich denke aber, das war genug OT vom meiner Seite .


----------



## Taonris (10. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Die These mit dem Bürgerkrieg kenne ich bislang nur von Ulfkotte, Breivik und Konsorten, also Leuten, die ihre eigene Verschlossenheit der islamischen Kultur gegenüber zu einem national-kulturellen Problem erklären.



Meine eigene Verschlossenheit dem Islam gegenüber ? Der Islam ist ein gescheitertes Modell und es gibt keine funktionierende  Demokratie mit einer islamischen Mehrheit  auf diesem Planeten in der Andersdenkende nicht verfolgt oder ermordet werden. Ja gegenüber so einem System bin ich verschlossen du hoffentlich auch.


----------



## Adi1 (10. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist schade, dass ihr da soviel Pech habt.
> Wir haben bisher keine Probleme mit Lehrlingen.
> Egal, ob nun für die Produktion, Werkstatt, Werkzeuge, Büro, Grafikdesign oder sonst wo, wo wir Ausbildungsplätze anbieten.
> Da ich Ausbilder bin, nehme ich auch die Bewerbungsgespräche vor. Da musst du dann eben gründlich aussortieren und die Störenfriede, oder die, die es nicht schaffen werden, auszusortieren, bevor die überhaupt anfangen zu lernen.
> ...



Heutzutage haben ja viele überhaupt keine Lust mehr sich den Buckel krummzumachen,

selbst körperlich anstrengende Arbeit wird abgelehnt, auch wenn sie von kommunaler Ebene angeboten wird,

obwohl sie gut bezahlt wird


----------



## Bester_Nick (10. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

*marluk0205* 

In Europa leben zig Millionen Muslime und kaum einer von denen verfolgt oder ermordet Andersdenkende.


----------



## Taonris (10. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Split99999 schrieb:


> *marluk0205*
> 
> In Europa leben zig Millionen Muslime und kaum einer von denen verfolgt oder ermordet Andersdenkende.



Weil sie  in Europa noch in der Minderheit sind.


----------



## Threshold (10. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

In Indonesien sind sie in der Mehrheit und auch dort wird kein anders Denkender verfolgt.


----------



## Taonris (10. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Threshold schrieb:


> In Indonesien sind sie in der Mehrheit und auch dort wird kein anders Denkender verfolgt.



Polizei muss Gottesdienste schützen: Wie Christen in Indonesien um ihr Leben fürchten - Ausland - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten

Aber auch sonst gibt es wie jedem anderen islamischen Land sehr fragwürdige Dinge: Indonesien hält an "Jungfräulichkeitstests" bei Polizei und Militär fest - Welt-Chronik - derStandard.at ? Panorama


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (10. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



marluk0205 schrieb:


> Weil sie  in Europa noch in der Minderheit sind.


Was für ein Schwachsinn   
Ich frage gleich mal meine muslimischen Freunde, ob sie den Timer für ihre Bomber bitte verlängern, weil ich nicht morgen schon explodieren will. 

Diese Hetze gegen den Islam wird langsam echt langweilig. 
Anders Breivik aka. der selbsternannte Kreuzritter war psychisch krank, aber jeder Moslem mit einem Sturmgewehr in der Hand ist ein radikaler Moslem, welcher seinen Glauben 100%ig korrekt praktiziert. Somit sind alle Moslems in unserem Land Terroristen!
Demnächst fliegt ein Flüchtlingslager in die Luft, habe ich Recht?

Sollen jetzt nur noch Nicht-Muslime Asyl bekommen? Das ist doch totaler Schwachsinn! Das ist für mich schon fast Rassismus.
Stellt euch jetzt mal den Glauben anders vor.
Nehmen wir mal an, der Christ hat ein rotes Band am Arm, der Jude ein gelbes und der Moslem ein blaues. Wenn wir jetzt mal gucken, wie viele Blaubänder benachteiligt werden, weil sie eben ein blaues Band am Arm tragen, müsste das jedem klar werden.


----------



## Verminaard (10. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Was für ein Schwachsinn
> Ich frage gleich mal meine muslimischen Freunde, ob sie den Timer für ihre Bomber bitte verlängern, weil ich nicht morgen schon explodieren will.



Vielleicht solltest du fragen, was sie vom deutschen Grundgesetz halten?
Der Bericht letztens im Ersten war recht ernuechternd.


----------



## Nightslaver (10. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> 1.500 – diese winzige Zahl an syrischen Flüchtlingen haben die USA  seit 2011 aufgenommen. So viele Menschen kommen derzeit an einem halben  Tag in München an. Politische Kommentatoren kritisieren, die Zahl sei  ein schlechter Witz für ein Land, das in den vergangenen Jahren mit  Bomben und Soldaten im Nahen Osten fleißig mitgemischt habe. Auch bis  Ende 2016 wollen die USA lediglich 8.000 Syrer aufnehmen. Josh Earnest,*  der Sprecher von Präsident Barack Obama, ließ verlauten: "Europa hat die  Kapazität, dieses Problem selber zu lösen."* Das bestätigt auch der  jüngste vorsichtige Versuch Hilfe anzubieten: Man fühle sich natürlich  "verpflichtet", mehr Syrer aufzunehmen, sagte Kerry nach einem Treffen  im Kongress. Auch die jährliche Gesamtquote der USA soll um 5.000 auf  75.000 Flüchtlinge ansteigen. Dabei betonte er allerdings, dass dies nur  eine der diskutierten Möglichkeiten sei.



Und diesem Drecksladen kriecht unsere Politik nach wie vor in den Hintern das es weh tut und nennt man auch noch "Freunde" und "Verbündete". Wie ich es schon in der Vergangenheit immer wieder geschrieben habe, fröhlich bombt es sich und lässt sich Krieg führen wen man die Konsequenzen so schön einfach auf die eigenen dummen "Verbündeten" in Europa abschieben kann. Sollen die dummen Europäer sich doch mit den Millionen Flüchtlingen auseinander setzen, man selbst sitzt ja schön weit weg auf dem eigenen Kontinent und sieht und hört nicht viel von denen. 

Quelle:
Wie geht die Welt auÃŸerhalb von Europa mit der FlÃ¼chtlingskrise um?


----------



## Rolk (10. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Solange Mutti Merkel führt wird sich das nicht ändern, von wegen den Amis in den Hintern kriechen. Das war das einzig gute an Schröder, der hat auch mal contra gegeben.


----------



## azzih (10. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Also die Muslime die ich so kenne sind weder besonders gläubig noch haben sie Probleme mit dem Leben in Deutschland oder sich ordentlich zu verhalten. Würd da nicht zuviel auf irgendwelche Fernsehberichte geben, die meist keinerlei wissenschaftlichem Anspruch standhalten oder in irgendwelchen Berliner "Problembezirken" gedreht wurden.

Zum Ami Thema: Die USA haben glaub ich heute bekannt gegeben mehr Flüchtlinge aufznehmen. Aktuell wollen auch diverse republikanische Präsidentschaftskandidaten ein größeres Engangement der USA. Ausserdem haben die mit Migration von den Mexikanern ja eigentlich genug selbst am Hals. Nebenbei macht es logistisch halt auch wenig Sinn da jetzt riesen Flüchtlingsströme aus Afrika und Europa hin zu verteilen. Glaubt ihr Deutschland  würde Massen an Flüchtlingen aus beispielsweise Indonesien einfliegen wenn da was wäre? Ich wette wir würden genauso paar Hundert Millionen in die Richtung locker machen und dann sagen "kriegt es da selbst auf die Reihe".


----------



## Nightslaver (10. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



azzih schrieb:


> Also die Muslime die ich so kenne sind weder besonders gläubig noch haben sie Probleme mit dem Leben in Deutschland oder sich ordentlich zu verhalten. Würd da nicht zuviel auf irgendwelche Fernsehberichte geben, *die meist keinerlei wissenschaftlichem Anspruch standhalten oder in irgendwelchen Berliner "Problembezirken" gedreht wurden*.



Du meinst so wie deine Aussage hier? Oder warum sollte man auf die mehr geben als auf den Bericht im Fernsehn für den wahrscheinlich mehr recherchiert wurde als deine paar Muslime die du aus dem Bekanntenkreis kennst?
Aber es ist natürlich viel einfacher Dinge einfach runter zu spielen und als unbedeutend abzustempeln als sich mal ernsthaft mit dem Thema auseinander zu setzen, könnte ja durchaus passieren das man zu einem Ergebnis käme das der eigenen Vorstellung widerspricht, das darf natürlich unter keinen Umständen niemals nie passieren. 



azzih schrieb:


> Zum Ami Thema: Die USA haben glaub ich heute bekannt gegeben mehr  Flüchtlinge aufznehmen.



Ja wow, ganze 5.000 mehr als zuvor, also 75.000 jedes Jahr statt 70.000 wie bisher, das doch mal eine Zahl bei alleine 800.000 in Deutschland in einem Jahr, schon der blanke Hohn...



azzih schrieb:


> Ausserdem  haben die mit Migration von den Mexikanern ja eigentlich genug selbst am  Hals.



Ach und dann rechtfertigt das das man zusätzlich noch für Leid und Elend in anderen Teilen der Welt sorgen muss und sich dann damit rausreden kann, frei dem Moto: "Äh ja sorry das wir da Krieg führen um unsere politischen und wirtschaftlichen Interessen durchzusetzen, aber für die Konsequenzen wollen wir nicht aufkommen weil wir ja schon mit unseren mexikanischen Nachbarn so viel zu tun haben..."



azzih schrieb:


> Nebenbei macht es logistisch halt auch wenig Sinn da jetzt riesen  Flüchtlingsströme aus Afrika und Europa hin zu verteilen.



Wieso nicht? Paar  Kreuzfahrtschiffe sind eine effiziente Möglichkeit Flüchtlinge nach Amerika zu bringen und nicht besonders teuer.




azzih schrieb:


> Glaubt ihr  Deutschland  würde Massen an Flüchtlingen aus beispielsweise Indonesien  einfliegen wenn da was wäre? Ich wette wir würden genauso paar Hundert  Millionen in die Richtung locker machen und dann sagen "kriegt es da  selbst auf die Reihe".



Dazu müsste Deutschland erstmal einen Grund haben in Indonesien Krieg zu führen und das dann auch noch vor der eigenen Bevölkerung gerechtfertigt bekommen, also ein denbar schlechtes Beispiel.
Es ist eine Sache nur Geld springen zu lassen wen man nicht am Problem beteiligt ist, es ist eine andere sich mit ein bisschen Geld aus der Affäre ziehen zu wollen wen man einer der Hauptinitatoren für die Probleme in den Krisengebieten ist.


----------



## Sparanus (10. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Es gibt wahrlich genügend Gründe sich ein paar Sorgen über den Islam zu machen,
weil er schlicht und einfach nicht modern ist und das gilt wirklich überwiegend.
Hab genug Erfahrung auch mit Leuten die meine Freunde sind.


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (10. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Der Islam ist nicht das Problem sondern die Interpretation des Koran  die veralteten Bräuche und die Lüge was im Koran stehe!
Es steht nichts von Beschneidungen im Koran wird trotzdem gemacht um ein Beispiel zu nennen.


----------



## Hackintoshi (10. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Die Islamdebatte finde ich immer wieder prickelnd. Man will uns, durch die regimetreuen Massenmedien gesteuert suggerieren, daß die Mohammedaner nur in friedlicher Absicht kämen. Das ist nur bedingt richtig, da es auch die Kehrseite der Medaille gibt.
Die Öffnung aller Schleusen durch diese verheerende Asyl- und  Flüchtlingspolitik beschleunigt die Islamisierung Deutschlands  hochgradig. Viele der jungen Moslem-Männer dürften bald nach Erlangung  ihrer Seßhaftigkeit versuchen, mohammedanische Frauen ins Land zu holen und sich dann vermehren.
Mittlerweile sollen mindestens 3.000 trainierte Dschihadisten aus Syrien  und dem Irak auf dem Weg durch die Türkei sein, um dann durch Bulgarien  und Ungarn weiter nach Westeuropa zu kommen. Strategen der Al-Qaida  planen, 2016 die „totale Konfrontation“ zu beginnen. Bisher haben sie  ihre Jahrespläne seit 2001 exakt umgesetzt. In der letzten Phase werde  die restliche nicht-moslemische Welt „angesichts der Kampfbereitschaft  von anderthalb Milliarden Moslems klein beigeben“ und im Jahr 2020 ein  weltweites Kalifat errichtet sein. Der Islam fordert zwingend die  Weltherrschaft, und entsprechend zur Prozentzahl der Moslems in einem  Land vollzieht sich der Weg zu dessen Eroberung.
Dann werden auch die Volksverräter die sich jetzt Regierung nennt , durch den Krummsäbel fallen.
Islam-Invasion nach Deutschland - Politically Incorrect


----------



## Woohoo (10. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Sonderfall: Israel: Das afrikanische Problem in Tel Aviv - DIE WELT
"Israel mit seinen fast acht Millionen Einwohnern, so die Einstellung,  hat nicht die Kapazitäten, um noch mehr nicht-jüdische Migranten in das  Land zu lassen. Da sich Israel als einen jüdischen Staat sieht, hat die  Regierung und auch die Bevölkerung Angst, dass die jüdische Mehrheit durch die Ströme aus Afrika, von denen viele anderen Religionen angehören, gefährdet wird."


----------



## Hackintoshi (10. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Woohoo schrieb:


> Sonderfall: Israel: Das afrikanische Problem in Tel Aviv - DIE WELT



Dir ist schon klar, daß "Die Welt" zur regimetreuen Lügenpresse gehört? Sprich Axel Springer Verlag. 
Was die schreiben ist Propaganda mit dem Ziel Volksverdummung.

Was besser zum Thema past: *Insider: Die USA bezahlen die Schlepper nach Europa!*


----------



## Icedaft (10. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

@Hackinroshi: Wie heißt eigentlich das Kraut, das Du so rauchst?


----------



## Bester_Nick (10. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ja, die böse Lügenpresse. Zum Glück gibt es seriöse Seiten wie Political Incorrect, die Theorien über die Muslime verbreiten wie einst die antisemitistischen Propagandablätter und Pamphlete über die Juden. Hoffentlich bekommen wir wieder einen Mann, der mal ordentlich aufräumt und uns vor der nächsten Weltverschwörung rettet.


----------



## Threshold (10. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



marluk0205 schrieb:


> Polizei muss Gottesdienste schützen: Wie Christen in Indonesien um ihr Leben fürchten - Ausland - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten



Bei uns gibt es ja nie Übergriffe auf Muslime oder Juden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Threshold schrieb:


> Da könnte doch mal die deutsche Regierung etwas Druck ausüben, damit Saudi Arabien auch Flüchtlinge aufnimmt, oder?
> wieso passiert das aber nicht? Ach ja, Wirtschaftsinteressen.



Da könnte jeder einzelne Druck ausüben, z.B. (nicht) an der Tankstelle.
Ach ne, wär ja unbequem...




Verminaard schrieb:


> Du hast gerade son Kopfkino ausgeloest, Fr. Roth Hand in Hand mit  Pierre Vogel, vielen anderen Salafisten und nicht ganz so radikalen  Moslems bei ner Demo fuer Frauenrechte und Homoehe in erster Reihe.
> Made my Day



Pierre Vogel ist übrigens ein 100%iges Produkt der tollen europäisch-abendländischen Kultur, einschließlich taufe und katholischer Schule. Nur so als Hinweis an alldiejenigen, die standhaft verbreiten, dass Personen aus anderen Ländern grundsätzlich ein Problem sind, während wahre (Mittel-)Europäer/Deutsche/*beliebige kleinere Einheit einsetzen* per se die Krone der Schöpfung darstellen.




Verminaard schrieb:


> Das ironische dabei ist, das immer die SPD daran beteiligt war
> Versteh bis heute nicht, wieso die noch immer so hohe Wahlergebnisse haben.
> Ist wahrscheinlich wie bei der CDU / Merkel. Keiner in meinem Umfeld und erweiterten Umfeld bzw. wenn man bisschen im Netz liest, waehlt die, aber die is trotzdem die Bundesmerkel...



Das Grundproblem ist bei beiden Parteien das gleiche:
Es gibt in Deutschland einen starken Zusammenhang zwischen Vermögen, Bildungschancen und Politikinteresse. Wer aus ärmlichen Familien kommt, verfügt oft nicht über die nötigen Kenntnisse um komplexe Zusammenhänge zu erzählen und beschäftigt sich (dementsprechen?) auch wenig mit den komplexen politischen Zusammenhängen. Dadurch entfällt ein Großteil der Wahlberechtigten auf zwei Gruppen:
1. Diejenigen, die gar nicht wählen gehen, oder denen man mit Raute oder Schmalztolle einen Monat vor der Wahl die schönsten Zukunftstträume herbeireden kann.
2. Diejenigen, die von Merkels & Gabriels Politik zumindest teilweise profitieren.
(Grenze zwischen beiden Gruppen ist fließend: Wer noch ein kleines Stück vom profitieren entfernt ist, dem muss man nur wenig Honig ums Maul schmieren)
Parteien, die für eine leicht andere Politik eintreten (radikal andere haben gar keine Chance - was auch nicht immer verkehrt ist) erhalten nur Stimmen von Protestwählern (die meisten an Populisten gehen und somit auch nicht in eine sinnvolle Richtung lenken) oder von einem kleinen Kreis "Intellektueller", die aus Überzeugung Parteien wählen, die eigentlich schlecht für ihre egoistischsten Interessen sind.
(Auch hier gilt: Fließende Übergänge. Erneuerbare Energien und Öko-Großlandwirtschaft haben z.B. mittlerweile ihre eigenen Lobbies und Profiteure. Die haben zwar bei Union und SPD die Arschkarte gezogen, aber die Grünen wandeln sich von einer Idealisten- in Richtung einer Wirtschaftspartei. Trotzdem kann der Wähler immer noch Tendenzen vorgeben)




Verminaard schrieb:


> *Cleriker*      , weist du ueberhaupt wer aller selbststaendig ist?
> Glaubst du das Selbststaendigkeit ein brauchbares Einkommen garantiert?
> Fuer manche ist das ein (verzweifelter) Versuch aus der (Langzeit)Arbeitslosigkeit zu kommen.



Aufstocker sind pflichtversichert, Kleinstungernehmer die halbwegs über die Runden kommen bei den PKV nicht unbedingt gern gesehen und so oder so haben sie die Möglichkeit, sich freiwillig in gesetzlichen zu versichern. Wer trotz sehr unsicherer Einkommenslage auf PKV umsteigt, um ein paar Cent zu sparen... - nunja: Die Aussage lautete, dass man in Deutschland meist nur mit viel Dummheit ohne KV dasteht. Das wäre dann in solchen Fällen wohl gegeben.




Split99999 schrieb:


> Die These mit dem Bürgerkrieg kenne ich bislang nur von Ulfkotte, Breivik und Konsorten,



Wir haben hier zahlreiche Forumsmitglieder, die deren Thesen anhängen 




Threshold schrieb:


> In Indonesien sind sie in der Mehrheit und auch dort wird kein anders Denkender verfolgt.



Spar dir die Mühe. In jedem Land der Welt finden sich Spuren von Verfolgung Andersdenkender und zumindest ich habe bislang solche "Argumente" nur von Leuten gehört, die keinen Unterschied zwischen kausalen Ursachen systematischer Verfolgung und nicht repräsentativen Aktionen kleinerer Gruppen machen.




Sparanus schrieb:


> Es gibt wahrlich genügend Gründe sich ein paar Sorgen über den Islam zu machen,
> weil er schlicht und einfach nicht modern ist und das gilt wirklich überwiegend.
> Hab genug Erfahrung auch mit Leuten die meine Freunde sind.



Keine einzige Religion ist modern (Pastafaris, IPU und Co mal ausgenommen), aber das ist kein Grund, sich Sorgen über bestimmte Religionen zu machen. Was bedenklich ist: Menschen, deren Gedankenmuster in alten Moralvorstellungen hängengeblieben ist. Und dabei ist es oftmals egal, ob sich diese Denkmuster aus dem Islam, der Christentum, dem Kapitalismus oder irgendwelchen Führerkulten herleiten. Es gibt eine breite Auswahl von Ideologien, die sich nachweislich dazu missbrauchen lässt, anderen zu schaden und immer wenn jemand eigenes Denken zugunsten von Ideologien einstellt, wird es bedenklich.

(Randbemerkung an der Stelle: Christliche Schulen kämpfen in Israel wohl derzeit ums Überleben, nachdem ihre staatlichen Beihilfen drastisch zusammengestrichen und an jetzt zu 100% staatlich finanzierte ultraorthodoxe Thalmutschulen umgeleitet wurden.)


----------



## Woohoo (10. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Threshold schrieb:


> Bei uns gibt es ja nie Übergriffe auf Muslime oder Juden.



Oder von Moslems auf Juden, sodass man schon darauf hingewiesen wird in bestimmten Gegenden die Kippa nicht zu tragen. Je Gläubiger desto schlimmer, fast egal welche Religion. Nur sind wir hier schon etwas weiter, weil wir den Glauben schon sehr weit abgebaut haben. Hier kann man eine Bibel schreddern ohne das die halbe Welt brennt und das ist auch gut so.



Icedaft schrieb:


> @Hackinroshi: Wie heißt eigentlich das Kraut, das Du so rauchst?



Ganz seltenes Kraut. Angebaut im Inneren der Hohlerde.


----------



## Threshold (10. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Da könnte jeder einzelne Druck ausüben, z.B. (nicht) an der Tankstelle.
> Ach ne, wär ja unbequem...



So viel Öl kriegen wir nicht aus Saudi Arabien, das lohnt da gar nicht.



Woohoo schrieb:


> Oder von Moslems auf Juden, sodass man schon darauf hingewiesen wird in bestimmten Gegenden die Kippa nicht zu tragen. Je Gläubiger desto schlimmer, fast egal welche Religion. Nur sind wir hier schon etwas weiter, weil wir den Glauben schon sehr weit abgebaut haben. Hier kann man eine Bibel schreddern ohne das die halbe Welt brennt und das ist auch gut so.



Wenn du dich offen zum Judentum bekennst, hast du es überall auf der Erde schwer.
Daher rate ich ja auch jedem, seinen Glauben bei sich im Wohnzimmer auszuleben.
Würde das jeder so machen, wäre die Welt um ein paar Ecken sicherer.


----------



## azzih (10. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Du meinst so wie deine Aussage hier? Oder warum sollte man auf die mehr geben als auf den Bericht im Fernsehn für den wahrscheinlich mehr recherchiert wurde als deine paar Muslime die du aus dem Bekanntenkreis kennst?
> Aber es ist natürlich viel einfacher Dinge einfach runter zu spielen und als unbedeutend abzustempeln als sich mal ernsthaft mit dem Thema auseinander zu setzen, könnte ja durchaus passieren das man zu einem Ergebnis käme das der eigenen Vorstellung widerspricht, das darf natürlich unter keinen Umständen niemals nie passieren.


Ich schildere nur meine Erfahrung mit "Kanacks", mit denen ich seit früher Grundschuldzeit aufgewachsen bin. Das ist natürlich nicht repräsentativ und ich erhebe auch gar nicht den Anspruch darauf.  Hat aber zumindest  schonmal mehr Inhalt als die Aussage ein paar Seiten vorher "Muslime vertragen sich nicht mit dem GG, das hab ich im Fernsehen gesehen". Und das viele Fernsehberichte, auch öffentlich rechtliche, nicht gut recherchiert wurden die Erfahrung hat bestimmt jeder hier schon gemacht, auch bei anderen Themengebieten. Man denke nur an die lustigen Killerspiel Reportagen von Frontal21 oder ähnliches. 

Wenn du mal studiert hast und dich dort mit Kriterien wissenschaftlichen Arbeitens rumschlagen darfst, dann weist du irgendwann wie viel Arbeit und Feingefühl man braucht um irgendwelche Hypothesen in den Raum zu stellen und diese zu belegen. Da reicht es nicht, wenn ich mir ein paar assoziale Muslime suche und filme und dann ne Skandalreportage daraus baue, wo dann der geneigte Zuschauer hinterher sagt "Hey so sind die alle!". Klar hast du in Deutschland einige Muslime die neben rechtsstaatlichen Vorgaben agieren. Aber das liegt wahrscheinlich weniger am Glauben, sondern am Bildungsstand, familiärem Background und der sozialen Schicht. Nebenbei gibt es ehebliche Unterschiede woher die Muslime kommen und in welcher Generation sie hier leben. Iranische Muslimische Einwanderer haben beispielsweise eine deutlich höhere Abiturientenquote  als die Deutschen selbst, einfach dadurch bedingt weil deren Eliten hier her geflüchtet sind. Türkische Einwanderer kamen dagegen in den 60igern hauptsächlich aus dem armen Ost-Anatolien und sind dementsprechend öfter bildungsfern. Du siehst so generalisierte Aussagen sind fast immer falsch und meistens ziemlich dumm.


----------



## Hackintoshi (10. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Icedaft schrieb:


> @Hackinroshi: Wie heißt eigentlich das Kraut, das Du so rauchst?



AbsinthMescalinKokain

Möchtest du mal eine Probe, wirkt bewußtseinserweiternd. Bekannte Schriftsteller der sogenannten Weltliteratur haben sich auch damit ein schönes Leben gemacht.


----------



## Sparanus (10. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Iranische Muslimische Einwanderer haben beispielsweise eine deutlich höhere Abiturientenquote als die Deutschen selbst, einfach dadurch bedingt weil deren Eliten hier her geflüchtet sind. Türkische Einwanderer kamen dagegen in den 60igern hauptsächlich aus dem armen Ost-Anatolien und sind dementsprechend öfter bildungsfern. Du siehst so generalisierte Aussagen sind fast immer falsch und meistens ziemlich dumm.


Naja es hat mMn. relativ wenig mit der Bildung zu tun ob man Anhänger
einer Ideologie ist oder nicht. Wenn nur IQ 90 Leute Extremisten wären hätte
die Welt es erheblich einfacher.

Alleine das ganze mit den Kopftüchern, das können keine Bildungsfernen Schichten sein.


----------



## Icedaft (10. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Und es auch oft (direkt oder indirekt) damit beendet...

Back to topic: Ich weiß nicht, ob es an der (eher ländlich geprägten) Region oder an der Mentalität der Menschen im Münsterland liegt, aber von dem,  was man hier mitbekommt, wird hier Humanität und Hilfsbereitschaft groß geschrieben und das gegenüber Jedem (unabhängig von Hautfarbe, Religon, Stand oder sonst irgendwas). 

Etwas, was mir persönlich den Glauben an die Menschheit erhält, unabhängig davon, ob es auf dem Planeten in jedem Land Menschen gibt, die sich selbst der Nächste  und ausschließlich auf ihre eigenen Voreile bedacht sind.


----------



## Sparanus (10. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Und in dem Moment wird völlig vergessen die Politik kritisch zu hinterfragen. Prächtig.


----------



## Icedaft (10. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Die Politik, bzw. die, die sie für uns machen, bestimmen wir selbst bzw. sind wir selbst. 

Es ist eine Sache sich aus dem Kasperletheater bei der Wahl einen Dummy auszusuchen und zu denken (oder auch nicht): Soll der sich einen Kopf um meine Sicherheit, meine Versorgung, meine Lebensumstände machen, oder im Gegenzug so etwas wie Prinzipien oder Menschlichkeit tatsächlich zu leben und dazu gehört für mich auch, gegebenenfalls verzicht zu üben, damit es anderen besser geht (gehen kann).

Wenn sich alle gegenseitig immer nur die heiße Kartoffel zuwerfen und mit dem Finger auf die Anderen verweisen, können keine Probleme gelöst werden.

 Ich habe auch keine Antworten auf alle Fragen (oder doch: 42), jedoch bin ich mir einer Sache absolut sicher, wenn wir es schaffen die jetzt lebenden heranwachsenden mit Bildung, Arbeit, Nahrung und eben allen Dingen zu versorgen, die wir in der westlichen Welt jeden Tag mit selbstverständlichkeit genießen, dann werden es radikale, fanatische Gruppierungen verdammt schwer haben noch irgendwie ein Bein auf den Boden zu bekommen. 

Nenn mich von mir aus Spinner, aber die Resourcen reichen Weltweit für alle aus, wenn das Bevölkerungswachstum durch Bildung und Versorgung mit allen Standards in gesunde Bahnen gelenkt wird.


----------



## Verminaard (10. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



azzih schrieb:


> Ich schildere nur meine Erfahrung mit "Kanacks", mit denen ich seit früher Grundschuldzeit aufgewachsen bin. Das ist natürlich nicht repräsentativ und ich erhebe auch gar nicht den Anspruch darauf.  Hat aber zumindest  schonmal mehr Inhalt als die Aussage ein paar Seiten vorher "Muslime vertragen sich nicht mit dem GG, das hab ich im Fernsehen gesehen". Und das viele Fernsehberichte, auch öffentlich rechtliche, nicht gut recherchiert wurden die Erfahrung hat bestimmt jeder hier schon gemacht, auch bei anderen Themengebieten. Man denke nur an die lustigen Killerspiel Reportagen von Frontal21 oder ähnliches.



Du solltest mal Beitraege lesen und verstehen bevor du dich auf diese beziehst.
Diese Aussage habe ich getaetigt. Und lies mal genau was ich da geschrieben habe:


Verminaard schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du fragen, was sie vom deutschen Grundgesetz halten?
> Der Bericht letztens im Ersten war recht ernuechternd.



Und das war bezogen auf diese Aussage:





xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Was für ein Schwachsinn
> Ich frage gleich mal meine muslimischen Freunde, ob sie den Timer für  ihre Bomber bitte verlängern, weil ich nicht morgen schon explodieren  will.



Haettest du alles gelesen, wuesstest du vielleicht auf was ich hinaus wollte. Hier geht es um heranwachsende Moslems.


Aber natuerlich hat deine Erfahrung einen sehr hoehren Mehrwert als ein TV-Bericht, der sich in machen Sachen mit dem deckt, was ich in meinem Leben erlebt habe.


Verdreh keine Sachen und glaub nicht das Andere hier Idioten sind.


----------



## Two-Face (10. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Nenn mich von mir aus Spinner, aber die Resourcen reichen Weltweit für alle aus, wenn das Bevölkerungswachstum durch Bildung und Versorgung mit allen Standards in gesunde Bahnen gelenkt wird.


Spinner nicht, aber vielleicht ein wenig naiv: Schau dir Russland, China und die USA an, die werden dafür sorgen, dass die Ressourcen in spätestens 100 Jahren aufgebraucht sind und es neue Kriege um die Grundversorgung geben wird.
Wir Europäer sehen dann als die einzigen Industriestaatler dumm aus der Wäsche, weil wir zu gutmütig waren.

Da können wir uns noch so sehr an die eigene Nase fassen, jeder in der Welt will das meiste für sich und daran können wir nichts ändern.


----------



## Nightslaver (10. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Nenn mich von mir aus Spinner, aber die Resourcen reichen Weltweit für alle aus, wenn das Bevölkerungswachstum durch Bildung und Versorgung mit allen Standards in gesunde Bahnen gelenkt wird.



Na dann mal hop hop, überzeug mal die reichsten 10% der Menschheit die auf unzähligen Billionen Euro Vermögen sitzen das man das Geld gerecht einsetzen sollte damit alle Menschen ein würdiges Leben führen können, da werden die dich vermutlich nur auslachen oder nen Vogel zeigen.
Den eines glaube ich felsenfest, Idealismus und soziale Gerechtigkeit ist diesen 10% der Menschheit so fremd wie uns Menschen allgemein das Universum und nur eine Sache kennen diese 10% besser als alles ihre Westentasche, Habgier und Egoismus.


----------



## Icedaft (11. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Es gibt auch prominente Fälle wie z.B. Bill Gates, die das anders handhaben.


----------



## Rolk (11. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Split99999 schrieb:


> *marluk0205*
> 
> In Europa leben zig Millionen Muslime und kaum einer von denen verfolgt oder ermordet Andersdenkende.



Wir haben alleine eine hohe dreistellige Zahl "deutschstämmiger" IS Kämpfer. Sind wir jetzt schon so tolerant das ein gewisser Anteil an Mörderbanden als normal empfunden wird?


----------



## Z28LET (11. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Auch wenn du schon deutschstämmig in Anführungszeichen gesetzt hast, würde ich doch einfach nur "deutsch" schreiben, also ohne -stämmig.
Man könnte auch einfach nur schreiben, dass diese Personen in diesem Land gelebt haben, oder so.

Die wenigen, die wirklich deutsch sind, sind jetzt excommunicate traitoris


----------



## Threshold (11. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Rolk schrieb:


> Wir haben alleine eine hohe dreistellige Zahl "deutschstämmiger" IS Kämpfer. Sind wir jetzt schon so tolerant das ein gewisser Anteil an Mörderbanden als normal empfunden wird?



Wir haben ein noch höheres Maß an Rechtsradikalen, die auch Ziele verfolgen, eben nur andere ideologische Vorstellungen haben, das wird als normal empfunden.


----------



## Taonris (11. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Moslems verhalten sich immer relativ ruhig solange sie in der Minderheit sind wird ihnen ja im Koran auch beigebracht aber sobald sie in der Mehrheit ändert sich das Ganze. Das Christentum ist die meistverfolgte  Religion auf der Welt, Im IS wo der wahre Islam auf ausgelebt wird werden täglich Menschen umgebracht die anders denken. Auch die Saudis denken ähnlich wie der IS, deswegen geben sie ihnen ja auch Waffen. In Saudi-Arabien werden fast täglich Menschen enthauptet, Frauen auf offener Straße zusammengeschlagen und Menschen die bei 40 Grad am Ramadan etwas trinken umgebracht. Die Staaten im nahen Osten werden auch keine Flüchtlinge aufnehmen und das ist den Politikern im Westen auch ein Dorn im Auge jedoch macht man mit den Saudis Milliardengeschäfte(Rüstungsgeschäft: Waffenexporte in die Golfstaaten boomen - SPIEGEL ONLINE) und ist deswegen schön leisen.


----------



## Threshold (11. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Die meisten Opfer des IS sind Muslime.


----------



## poiu (11. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

grade beim Kaffee Saufen Moma bei ARD geschaut, der CDU Norbert Rötgens grinst sich heimisch einen ab wenn Russland, Asad und ISIS spricht.Also danke da denke ich mir meines dazu​


----------



## Verminaard (11. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Threshold schrieb:


> Die meisten Opfer des IS sind Muslime.



Weil:
.) es gerade dort wo die sind, nicht viele Hindus, Christen, Buddhisten, etc gibt
.) die Moslems, die denen zum Opfer fallen, halt den Koran falsch verstanden haben

Nicht Jeder hat selbst beim gleichen Glauben so wirklich gleich viel recht.


----------



## Threshold (11. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Was, die Moslems, die dem IS zum Opfer fallen, verstehen den Koran nicht richtig?
Echt jetzt?

Dem IS ist es völlig egal, welche Glaubensgemeinschaft jemand angehört, die töten des Tötens willen um Macht und Einfluss zu erhalten, dabei ist die Ideologie immer austauschbar.
Ich denke da nur an Pol Pot und seine roten Khmer. Im Grunde das gleiche, nur andere Ideologie, es geht nur um Macht und um nichts anderes.


----------



## RyzA (11. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Verminaard schrieb:


> .) die Moslems, die denen zum Opfer fallen, halt den Koran falsch verstanden haben


Oder ihn nicht so radikal ausgelebt wie die IS es gerne hätten.
Manche brauche auch nur Schiiten sein um durch die IS zu sterben.


----------



## poiu (11. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

und da frage ich mich warum der Westen zuschaut und die IS damals sogar unterstützt hat gegen Asad,(ein Arsch keine Frage) die ganze Kacke erinnert mich so an Taliban und Afghanistan.

Wir schauen immer noch zu, die Türkei bombardiert Kurden und beliefert die ISIS mit Waffen...(mehrfach erwischt worden, erst letztens wieder)

Der beste Kommentar war von einem Serben der meinte " komisch im Kosovo Krieg haben die mitten in Wald einen einzelnen Panzer getroffen und in der leeren Wüste treffen die Nix"

 Die ganze Flüchtlingskatastrophe wird hier schlicht im kauf genommen, egal welche Terroristen dabei hervorkriechen, da ist anscheinend jegliches Mittel zum Zweck recht.






> Manche brauche auch nur Schiiten sein um durch die IS zu sterben.



korrekt, das sind schlicht Religiöse Fanatiker nein das sind Mörder, Menschenhändler, wahnsinnige die schlicht ihre Taten durch Religion Rechtfertigen, wie so oft in der Geschichte


----------



## RyzA (11. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Das Problem war das an der irakischen neuen Regierung kaum Sunniten beteiligt wurden. 



> Seit der Gründung 1920 kam keine gemeinsame nationale Identifikation der drei Volksgruppen, Schiiten, Kurden und Sunniten  zustande. Diese mangelnde nationale Einigkeit ließ Platz für  radikalislamische Machtbestrebungen. Vor dem Sturz Saddams regierten die  Sunniten, nach Abzug der Amerikaner die Schiiten, die das vormals  herrschende Regierungsgefüge unter „fadenscheinigen“ Argumenten  „sprengten“ (Baath-Partei).  Die ethno‑religiösen Auseinandersetzungen verstärkten sich weiter und  stellen akut eine Bedrohung für die irakische Einheit dar.[SUP][30][/SUP]


 Quelle: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Irak

Dadurch ist der IS erst möglich geworden. Auch durch sunnitische Unterstützungen anderer arabischer Länder.


----------



## Verminaard (11. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

[x] vote for Sarkasmusbutton


----------



## DarkScorpion (11. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Streit in Asylunterkunft: 16-JÃ¤hriger zieht Messer | Reporter24 

Aber die sind ja "alle" so lieb und nett und tun keiner Fliege etwas.


----------



## poiu (11. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Das Problem war das an der irakischen neuen Regierung kaum Sunniten beteiligt wurden.
> 
> Quelle: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Irak
> 
> Dadurch ist der IS erst möglich geworden. Auch durch sunnitische Unterstützungen anderer arabischer Länder.



na ja so einfach würde ich das nicht machen prinzipiell kann das für denn Irak zutreffen aber nicht den Rest der Länder.

Hier hat wohl eher jemand im Hintergrund mit Macht und Geld das Vakuum und die Gunst der stunde genutzt und natürlich den nHass einiger beteiligter.

Apropos Irak:  alle Baath Partei Mitglieder wurden rausgeschmissen aus ihren Positionen, Polizisten Beamte, Lehrer.... was vielleicht erstmals logisch klingt ist es nicht, nicht jeder der in der NSDAP, SED.. war war auch wirklicher Anhänger. Hier hat man also wieder alle über eine nKamm geschert, ... hat bestimmt das Zusammenleben erleichtert 

So dumm war man wie gesagt nicht nach dem zweiten Weltkrieg und hat nicht die komplette Struktur zerstört auch wen nes da wieder Kritik gab...


Die aktuelle Flüchtlingslage ist meinermeinung nach sehr viel selsbt hergeleitet, entweder durch passive oder aktive Politik


----------



## Rolk (11. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wir haben ein noch höheres Maß an Rechtsradikalen, die auch Ziele verfolgen, eben nur andere ideologische Vorstellungen haben, das wird als normal empfunden.



Die NSU wird von der Presse noch in 20 Jahren aufgewärmt werden. Der IS produziert täglich so viele Tode, das es schon keinen mehr interessiert. Unsere 700-800 bekannten Aktiven werden da ihren Anteil haben. Einfach nur lächerlich solche Vergleiche zu ziehen. 

Die meisten unserer Rechtsradikalen müsste man eher mit IS Sympathisanten vergleichen. Ob in diesem Vergleich die Rechten hier bei uns noch in der Mehrheit sind würde ich nicht als gesichert sehen.


----------



## Verminaard (11. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Rolk schrieb:


> Die NSU wird von der Presse noch in 20 Jahren aufgewärmt werden. Der IS produziert täglich so viele Tode, das es schon keinen mehr interessiert. Unsere 700-800 bekannten Aktiven werden da ihren Anteil haben. Einfach nur lächerlich solche Vergleiche zu ziehen.
> 
> Die meisten unserer Rechtsradikalen müsste man eher mit IS Sympathisanten vergleichen. Ob in diesem Vergleich die Rechten hier bei uns noch in der Mehrheit sind würde ich nicht als gesichert sehen.



Ja aber die Rechtsradikalen in Deuschland sind eine Gefahr fuer die Demokratie!
Das darf doch nicht vergessen werden.
Ausserdem Weltkriegsschuld!

Hab ich was vergessen?

Ah und alle sind Nazis!!


----------



## S754 (11. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Ja aber die Rechtsradikalen in Deuschland sind eine Gefahr fuer die Demokratie!



Welche Demokratie 
Die machen doch eh mehr oder weniger was sie wollen.


----------



## poiu (11. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

hmm ich dachte hier herrschen die Märkte


----------



## Nightslaver (11. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Es gibt auch prominente Fälle wie z.B. Bill Gates, die das anders handhaben.



Bill Gates ist ehr eine Ausnahme als die Regel. 
Oder anders ausgedrückt solche Leute sind alles Einzelfälle. 

@Topic:



> *Söder und Friedrich warnen vor syrischen Kämpfern*
> 
> Dagegen warnte Bayerns Finanzminister Söder im "Münchner Merkur":  "Der Zustrom und die Sogwirkung werden erkennbar immer größer. Das  beginnt uns zu überfordern." Die Willkommenskultur und Hilfsbereitschaft  der Menschen seien beeindruckend. "Aber die Vernunft sagt, dass das  langfristig Folgen haben wird. Wenn in diesem Jahr mehr Menschen  zuwandern, als hier geboren werden, wirkt sich das auf die kulturelle  Statik einer Gesellschaft aus." Deutschland verändere sich derzeit  "grundlegender, als wir im Moment vermuten".
> Ex-Innenminister  Friedrich kritisierte in der "Passauer Neuen Presse", die Entscheidung,  die Flüchtlinge aus Ungarn unregistriert ins Land zu lassen, sei "eine  beispiellose politische Fehlleistung" der Bundesregierung und werde  "verheerende Spätfolgen" haben. Der CSU-Politiker warnte davor, dass  unter den Flüchtlingen auch eine schwer abschätzbare Zahl von  IS-Kämpfern und islamistischen Schläfern sei. Er hoffe, dass dieses  nicht noch zu einem bösen Erwachen führen werde. "Ich bin jedenfalls  überzeugt, dass kein anderes Land der Welt sich so naiv und blauäugig  einer solchen Gefahr aussetzen würde."
> ...



Ich neige ja eigentlich nicht dazu den Aussagen die von der CSU kommen zu zustimmen, aber in dem Fall muss ich es wohl mal.
Mögliche "Spätfolgen" sind sicher nichts was man ausschließen kann, vor allem dann nicht wen man sich so eine große Zahl von Flüchtlingen unregistriert ins Land holt wie Deutschland.


Quelle:
CSU schieÃŸt bei FlÃ¼chtlingspolitik weiter quer

*edit*
Grade noch gesehen, es geistern im Internet die absurdesten Gerüchte umher über Deutschland, die wohl immer mehr Menschen dazu verleiten Asyl in Deutschland stellen zu wollen:

AuÃŸenamt startet Kampagne gegen Desinformation


----------



## Imperat0r (11. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Ja aber die Rechtsradikalen in Deuschland sind eine Gefahr fuer die Demokratie!



Die Ausländer die ihr scheiss deutschen rufen sind auch eine Gefahr für die Demokratrie


----------



## DarkScorpion (11. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Imperat0r schrieb:


> Die Ausländer die ihr scheiss deutschen rufen sind auch eine Gefahr für die Demokratrie


Nein die sind eine Bereicherung für uns. Steht doch immer so in der Presse


----------



## Captn (11. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Nein die sind eine Bereicherung für uns. Steht doch immer so in der Presse


Nein, das sind Einzelfälle. Höre doch auf zu pauschalisieren.


----------



## Metalic (11. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Nein, das sind Einzelfälle. Höre doch auf zu pauschalisieren.



Ich glaube, das war nicht so ganz ernst gemeint


----------



## DarkScorpion (11. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Nein, das sind Einzelfälle. Höre doch auf zu pauschalisieren.


Klar sind das Einzelfälle, da aber von den Medien derzeit die Welcome  Refugees Kampagne durchgezogen wird, steht darüber selten etwas in den Medien.

Die wollen eine heile Welt vorspielen, die aber nicht existiert. Propaganda funktioniert halt nicht mehr so wie vor 30 Jahren


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (11. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Hackintoshi schrieb:


> Viele der jungen Moslem-Männer dürften bald nach Erlangung  ihrer Seßhaftigkeit versuchen, mohammedanische Frauen ins Land zu holen und sich dann vermehren.


Ist das verboten?
Jeder darf Sex haben, mit wem er will und auch so oft er will und auch so viele Kinder bekommen, wie er will?
Wem willst du das vorschreiben?
Das klingt bei dir, als wären es Tiere, die sich vermehren. 


Hackintoshi schrieb:


> Mittlerweile sollen mindestens 3.000 trainierte Dschihadisten aus Syrien  und dem Irak auf dem Weg durch die Türkei sein, um dann durch Bulgarien  und Ungarn weiter nach Westeuropa zu kommen. Strategen der Al-Qaida  planen, 2016 die „totale Konfrontation“ zu beginnen. Bisher haben sie  ihre Jahrespläne seit 2001 exakt umgesetzt. In der letzten Phase werde  die restliche nicht-moslemische Welt „angesichts der Kampfbereitschaft  von anderthalb Milliarden Moslems klein beigeben“ und im Jahr 2020 ein  weltweites Kalifat errichtet sein. Der Islam fordert zwingend die  Weltherrschaft, und entsprechend zur Prozentzahl der Moslems in einem  Land vollzieht sich der Weg zu dessen Eroberung.
> Dann werden auch die Volksverräter die sich jetzt Regierung nennt , durch den Krummsäbel fallen.
> Islam-Invasion nach Deutschland - Politically Incorrect


1. Ist das schon mal von den Fakten her Bullshit. Es gibt keine Al-Qaida im Irak und Syrien. Dort gibt es nur die Islamische Front, den Islamischen Staat, die al-Nusra-Front (syrischer IS-Ableger, welcher vom IS selbst bekämpft wird) und die Jaysh al-Islam. Die al-Qaida findest du nur in Afghanistan. Alles andere sind Hobby-Terroristen, die sich selbst al-Qaida nennen, aber nicht zu dieser gehören.
2. Im Koran steht, dass Angriffe auf Ungläubige verboten sind, solange sie dich nicht bekämpfen. Der IS interpretiert den Koran völlig falsch. Somit kannst du nicht sagen, dass die Muslime die Welt beherrschen wollen, sonder nur die 50.000 IS-Kämpfer.
3. Ein weiteres Kalifat? Es darf nur einen Gottesstaat geben und der existiert im Moment nur in den Levanten mit einer Größe von Großbritannien.
4. Bitte kein PI als Quelle. Die berichten einseitig.


----------



## Captn (11. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Metalic schrieb:


> Ich glaube, das war nicht so ganz ernst gemeint


Ich habe das auch nicht Ernst gemeint [emoji38]. Was meint ihr, warum ich eine genauso blöde Standardparole, wie die unserer Medien vom Stapel gelassen habe?


----------



## Sparanus (11. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Die al-Qaida findest du nur in Afghanistan.


Pff diese Terrororgarnisationen sind international.


> Im Koran steht, dass Angriffe auf Ungläubige verboten sind, solange sie dich nicht bekämpfen. Der IS interpretiert den Koran völlig falsch. Somit kannst du nicht sagen, dass die Muslime die Welt beherrschen wollen, sonder nur die 50.000 IS-Kämpfer.


Kann man das Buch/religiöse Schriften überhaupt richtig verstehen.


> Ist das verboten?


Ist es Integration wenn Ausländer unter sich bleiben? Eindeutig nein,
also ist es nicht verboten aber von niemanden gewünscht.


----------



## Woohoo (11. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

*Schlägereien, Verhaftungen und Pfefferspray in Frankfurt: Kurden und Türken prallen zusammen   *


*



 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=W7dP5yVJtUA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*


----------



## Woohoo (11. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Kauft euch doch alle einfach mal eine Burka. Dann kann man selbst erleben wie Leute offenherzig auf einen zukommen und so Gespräche zwischen den Kulturen entstehen.  Ok man kann zumindest in Ruhe einkaufen gehen.  
Aber soviele Burkas sehe ich in meiner Umgebung zum Glück noch nicht.


----------



## Nightslaver (11. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Laut Rundfunk soll es immer mehr Leute geben, die noch mehr Flüchtlinge ins Land lassen würden.
> Ich kenne zwar keinen einzigen persönlich, der das machen würde, schon gar nicht in dem derzeitigen Ausmaß, ohne irgendwelche Kontrollen, aber so sagen es die Medien .



Was die wollen noch mehr als 1 bis 1,2 Millionen. 
Die werden sie sicher auch bekommen, momentan werden ja die abenteuerlichsten Märchen über Aussichten in Deutschland zu bleiben verbreitet, wie, ich zitiere:



> *In einer Facebook-Gruppe, die fast ausschließlich von Syrern besucht  wird, schwärmt ein junger Mann, Deutschland sei "das Land der  Möglichkeiten"*. In seinem mit Bildern von Vorstadtgassen und satt-grünen  Wäldern verzierten Posting rät er Landsleuten, sich zu beeilen.  "Deutschland wird dieses Jahr eine Million Flüchtlinge aufnehmen. *Das  ist eine goldene Möglichkeit für uns!"*





> Noch einfacher erscheint das Entkommen aus Syrien auf der Webseite der  libanesischen Tageszeitung "Al-Diyar", die dem Regime von Baschar  al-Assad nahe steht. Unter der Überschrift "Ein Aufruf Schwedens und  Norwegens an die Flüchtlinge" behauptet das Blatt bis heute im kühlen  Ton einer Nachricht, *beide Länder würden bald syrische Flüchtlinge mit  dem Schiff aus dem Libanon, der Türkei und Jordanien holen.*





> Die Liste von Gerüchten im Web ist lang. Mal, so eine Aufstellung des  AA, wird suggeriert, Deutschland wolle dieses Jahr fast eine Million  Menschen* dauerhaft aufnehmen*.





> In anderen Foren heißt es, jedes Familienmitglied eines bereits  anerkannten Asylbewerbers könne* problemlos einreisen und bleiben*.





> Ebenso beliebt ist die Behauptung, ähnlich wie in den Sechzigerjahren  *brauche Deutschland Hunderttausende Arbeitskräfte und suche deswegen wie  verzweifelt nach Zuwanderern.* Jeder könne in der Bundesrepublik  problemlos Arbeit finden und guten Lohn erhalten.





> In manchen Botschaften führen die Behauptungen im Netz schon zu  chaotischen Zuständen. Im Libanon verbreitete sich in den vergangenen  Tagen blitzschnell das Gerücht, man könne dort *im Eilverfahren deutsches  Asyl beantragen. Schon Stunden später drängten sich die Menschen vor  der Vertretung.*





> Und es sind nicht nur Syrer, die aufmerksam das Netz beobachten. Auch in  Kabul geistert das Gerücht herum, *alle Afghanen würden problemlos in  Deutschland Asyl bekommen*, wenn sie es erst einmal bis dorthin  schafften.



Qelle:
AuÃŸenamt startet Kampagne gegen Desinformation

Würde mich daher nicht wundern wen wir selbst dieses Jahr weit mehr noch als 1,2 Millionen Flüchtlinge in Deutschland haben werden und nicht wenige von denen kommen nach den ganzen Gerüchten im Internet, wo sich viele von denen "informieren" mit der Vorstellung her hier "unbefristet" bleiben zu können und richtig gutes Geld mit Arbeit zu verdienen.
Dumm nur das die Realität anders aussieht, sowas kann schnell zu Frustration und Entäuschung führen und sich böse entladen, auf die eine oder andere weise....


----------



## taks (11. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> 1. Wenn die Juden dann zu Deutschland gehören - wieso hat man sie in den 40ern zu Millionen am Gas schnüffeln lassen?



Wie ich aus einigen alten Urkunden mal entnommen habe, wurden die Juden schon im Mittelalter (in Europa) verfolgt/vertrieben.
Grund war meist weil die Bevölkerung neidisch auf ihrem Reichtum war.
Vermutlich waren dazumal aber auch religiöse Gründe dafür verantwortlich.

Auf Minderheiten lässt sich halt ganz gut rumhacken. Früher waren es die Juden, jetzt sinds halt die Flüchtlinge aus dem Nahen Osten...


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (11. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



taks schrieb:


> Wie ich aus einigen alten Urkunden mal entnommen habe, wurden die Juden schon im Mittelalter (in Europa) verfolgt/vertrieben.
> Grund war meist weil die Bevölkerung neidisch auf ihrem Reichtum war.
> Vermutlich waren dazumal aber auch religiöse Gründe dafür verantwortlich.
> 
> Auf Minderheiten lässt sich halt ganz gut rumhacken. Früher waren es die Juden, jetzt sinds halt die Flüchtlinge aus dem Nahen Osten...


Nur das Juden gezwungen wurden, reiche Kaufleute zu werden da ihnen verboten wurde handwerkliche Berufe auszuüben... 

Die Muslime sind selbst daran schuld, das auf ihnen rumgehackt wird... Schau mal was heute vor 14 Jahren passiert ist.


----------



## Icedaft (11. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Dann mache doch den ersten Schritt, heirate eine Muslima, bekehre Sie zum Atheismus  und bekomme mit Ihr als Dienst am Vaterland so ca. 6 bis 12 deutsche Kinder.... Du verhinderst Parallelgesellschaften und tust gleichzeitig was für die Rentenkasse...


----------



## Two-Face (11. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Die Muslime sind selbst daran schuld, das auf ihnen rumgehackt wird... Schau mal was heute vor 14 Jahren passiert ist.


Woran natürlich jeder einzelne Muslim mitschuld war.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (11. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Dann mache doch den ersten Schritt, heirate eine Muslima, bekehre Sie zum Atheismus  und bekomme mit Ihr als Dienst am Vaterland so ca. 6 bis 12 deutsche Kinder.... Du verhinderst Parallelgesellschaften und tust gleichzeitig was für die Rentenkasse...


Wieso sollte ich eine Muslima heiraten ?
Und ich gehöre auch nicht zu den Kampfatheisten, ich glaube halt einfach nicht dran und lass andere Leuten auch mit ihren Glauben leben solange sie mich damit in Ruhe lassen. Aber das ist bei Muslimen leider oft nicht der Fall.


----------



## taks (11. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Die Muslime sind selbst daran schuld, das auf ihnen rumgehackt wird... Schau mal was heute vor 14 Jahren passiert ist.



Also sind alle Christen Schuld, dass die Kreuzritter in den Nahen Osten gezogen sind?
Sind alle Christen schuld das Breivik einen Anschlag verübt hat?


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (11. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



taks schrieb:


> Also sind alle Christen Schuld, dass die Kreuzritter in den Nahen Osten gezogen sind?
> Sind alle Christen schuld das Breivik einen Anschlag verübt hat?


Das ist nicht meine Logik sondern nur die Logik einiger Linke (natürlich nur wenn sie sich auf Deutsche beziehen).


----------



## Sparanus (11. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ist also auch das nicht tragen wollen von Minirocks auch ein Zeichen fehlender Integration?


Es ist jedenfalls nichts, was die Kinder von den Eltern aufgedrückt bekommen.


Icedaft schrieb:


> Dann mache doch den ersten Schritt, heirate eine Muslima, bekehre Sie zum Atheismus und bekomme mit Ihr als Dienst am Vaterland so ca. 6 bis 12 deutsche Kinder.... Du verhinderst Parallelgesellschaften und tust gleichzeitig was für die Rentenkasse...


Es gibt durchaus Mädchen die auch mit Kopftuch gut aussehen, aber wie sehr die sich von Jungs fernhalten und wie ihre Brüder drauf sind,
das willst du nicht wissen. Ehre und so halt.


----------



## Captn (11. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die werden sie sicher auch bekommen, momentan werden ja die abenteuerlichsten Märchen über Aussichten in Deutschland zu bleiben verbreitet, wie, ich zitiere:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tja, das war halt nur eine Frage der Zeit.
Später werden die Asylanten alle zu legalen Migranten erklärt und fertig ist die Laube.

Es wird dann natürlich auch so damit umgegangen, dass das von vornherein klar war und so auch deklariert wurde .


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (11. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Das Alte Testament der Bibel entspricht dem Inhalt der Tora 1:1 und Jesus war auch Jude.


Ja, es sind trotzdem verschiedene Religonen.


taks schrieb:


> Wie ich aus einigen alten Urkunden mal entnommen habe, wurden die Juden schon im Mittelalter (in Europa) verfolgt/vertrieben.
> Grund war meist weil die Bevölkerung neidisch auf ihrem Reichtum war.
> Vermutlich waren dazumal aber auch religiöse Gründe dafür verantwortlich.
> 
> Auf Minderheiten lässt sich halt ganz gut rumhacken. Früher waren es die Juden, jetzt sinds halt die Flüchtlinge aus dem Nahen Osten...


Die Juden durften damals nur im Finanz-Bereich arbeiten und hatten dementsprechend auch viel Geld.
Im Mittelalter wurde ihnen schon vorgeschrieben, sich bestimmt zu kleiden und es gab extra Gesetze für sie. 


Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Die Muslime sind selbst daran schuld, das auf ihnen rumgehackt wird... Schau mal was heute vor 14 Jahren passiert ist.


Dann sind auch die Hamburger Schuld! Ein paar der Attentäter kamen nämlich aus der Hansestadt. 
Und weil jetzt ein paar geistig kranke Menschen 2 Flugzeuge im WTC landen, sind jetzt alle Moslems dran schuld?
Ich bin jetzt auch an den 70 toten Menschen Schuld, die Breivik aka. der selbsternannte Kreuzritter tötete, weil ich Christ bin?

Du hast gerade einfach deine rassistische Sicht gegenüber dem Islam geäußert. Du hast alle Moslems über einen Kamm geschert.
Schämst du dich eigentlich für Hitler, der ja auch Christ war?


----------



## Sparanus (11. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

@novoline
Was anderes als Linkspopulismus hast du aber auch nicht oder?


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (11. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Dann sind auch die Hamburger Schuld! Ein paar der Attentäter kamen nämlich aus der Hansestadt.
> Und weil jetzt ein paar geistig kranke Menschen 2 Flugzeuge im WTC landen, sind jetzt alle Moslems dran schuld?
> Ich bin jetzt auch an den 70 toten Menschen Schuld, die Breivik aka. der selbsternannte Kreuzritter tötete, weil ich Christ bin?
> 
> ...


1. Ich habe nur geschrieben, dass wenn die Muslime es nicht selbst schaffen ihre Religion von solchen Extremisten zu "reinigen" dann werden sie früher oder später alle den Hass abbekommen den die Islamisten verursacht haben !
2. Ich bin kein Christ. Ich gehöre keiner Religion an, wie die meisten in den neuen Bundesländern auch.

3. Seit wann ist der Islam eine Rasse ? Sind die Muslime plötzlich eine eigene Rasse (einige vor allem Türken sehen sich oftmals als Herrenrasse, was unter anderem auch die Kurden zu spüren bekommen) ? Wo habe ich das denn geschrieben ?


----------



## Threshold (11. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Es ist jedenfalls nichts, was die Kinder von den Eltern aufgedrückt bekommen.



Es geht um freie Entscheidung.
Wenn jemand etwas tragen will, weil er sich darin wohl fühlt, bin ich der letzte, der ihm das verbietet.
Und zu ermitteln, was Zwang ist und was nicht, steht außerhalb dessen, was ich leisten kann.



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Schämst du dich eigentlich für Hitler, der ja auch Christ war?



War Hitler nicht Vegetarier?


----------



## Verminaard (11. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> 2. Nein, nicht alle Medien berichten einseitig. Zum Beispiel das Medium "Internet".  Dort kann man selbst recherchieren.



Und da stehen dann alle Weisheiten drinnen?




Woohoo schrieb:


> *Schlägereien, Verhaftungen und Pfefferspray in Frankfurt: Kurden und Türken prallen zusammen   *
> 
> 
> *
> ...



Genau solche Zustaende will ich in Deutschland nicht haben.
Aber weil ich da jetzt nicht tolerant genug bin und es deutsche Nazis viel schlimmer machen, bin ich auch ein Nazi.
Nein es ist nicht in Ordnung das sich Linke und Rechte in Straßenschlachten gegenseitig die Schei... aus den Koepfen pruegeln.
Es ist auch nicht in Ordnung das Chaoten nach Fußballspielen verwuestend durch die Staedte ziehen.
Es ist nicht in Ordnung das rechte Spinner irgendwelche Haeuser anzuenden.
Es  ist genausowenig in Ordnung das sich (linke?) Anarchisten gegen das  System auflehnen und alles zerstoeren was sie verabscheuen (oder sich nicht  leisten koennen).

Deswegen brauche ich in diesem Land nicht noch zusaetzliche Konflikte!
btw ist auch son Akt der Integration, das man die Gesetze des Gastlandes respektiert.
Nein ich seh hier einen Haufen mit tuerkischen Flaggen rumlaufen.
Bitte macht das in irgendeinem anatolischen Bergdorf, nicht hier!



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Die  Seite Pro-Asyl wird von mir auch nur dazu genutzt, um zu sehen, was  wieder auf der Welt los ist.


Wieso verwendest du nicht pi-news?
Uh weil die angeblich rechts ist?
Alles was rechts ist ist falsch und was links angehaucht ist ist richtig?
Logik?


xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Social Media-Seiten kannst du komplett in die Tonne kloppen (ausgenommen  Seiten von Menschen, du ich selber kenne in Syrien und im  Irak).


Weil jetzt nur die Leute die du kennst die Wahrheit sagen und alle Anderen luegen? Logik?



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Ich habe letztens gelesen, dass Island anfangs nur 50 Flüchtlinge  aufnehmen wollte. Durch die Autorin Bryndis Bjorgvinsdottir wollen nun  15.000 Menschen Flüchtlinge bei sich aufnehmen. Kann man in unserem  besch...eidenem Land total vergessen.


Was kannst in dem beschiss... Deutschland vergessen? Wolltest doch so schreiben?
Das die deutschen Politiker gesagt haben: ja kommt alle her? Das hier alle verdammt gut versorgt werden?
Was passt dir an Deutschland jetzt genau nicht?



Cleriker schrieb:


> Zu 2) Ist das was schlimmes? Wenn ein paar mehr deutsche Frauen hier so  denken und sich nicht feige hinter Karriere verstecken würden, hätte  unser Staat deutlich weniger Sorgen.


Fang du bitte nicht auch mit so einem Mist an.
Als wuerde jede kinderlose Beziehung nur karrieregeil sein.
Es gibt einige Gruende warum Paare keine Kinder haben.
Bitte dazu selbst nachdenken.



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Und  ich bezog das auf die Fremdenfeinde, die mit Fackeln  auf die Straße  gehen und Flüchtlingsheime als Handwärmer benutzen.


Wunderbare Hetze nur auf der anderen Seite. Es gibt, etliche Seiten  vorher einen Post von mir, da sind die Fluechtlingsheimbraende  aufgefuehrt mit Ursache.
Jeder Einzelne aus rassistischen Gruenden ist einer zu viel.
Erschreckend ist jedoch das die meisten Braende von Fluechtlingen selbst ausgeloest wurden.

Aber natuerlich waren das ALLES Nazis.




xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Dann sind auch die Hamburger Schuld! Ein paar der Attentäter kamen nämlich aus der Hansestadt.
> Und weil jetzt ein paar geistig kranke Menschen 2 Flugzeuge im WTC landen, sind jetzt alle Moslems dran schuld?
> Ich bin jetzt auch an den 70 toten Menschen Schuld, die Breivik aka. der  selbsternannte Kreuzritter tötete, weil ich Christ bin?



Schau dir mal an wie Moslems mit solchen Taten umgehen und wie die westliche Welt damit umgeht.
Ich glaube kaum das es viele Leute gibt die mit einem Breivik symphatisieren bzw., denen seine Tat egal ist.

Wieviele Moslems haben sich gegen den Anschlag auf Charlie Hebdo gestellt?
Ganz im Gegenteil, da wurde auch noch Verstaendniss dafuer aufgebracht, weil ja der Prophet beleidigt wird.




Threshold schrieb:


> War Hitler nicht Vegetarier?


Ich habe es gehant, mit den Vegetariern stimmt was nicht!!
Aber was sind dann erst Veganer? Hilfe!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Threshold schrieb:


> So viel Öl kriegen wir nicht aus Saudi Arabien, das lohnt da gar nicht.



Nach den wenigen aktuellen Zahlen, die ich finden konnte, sind es immerhin 20% aus OPEC-Ländern. Zieht man die weiterhin knapp 50% aus Russland ab (wo es auch keinen falschen trifft - auch nicht in Bezug auf Flüchtlingsaufnahme oder Waffenpolitik in Syrien), haben OPEC fast 40% Anteil am Rest. Und nochmal weitere rund 20% wären Großbritannien, die noch einmal genau was alles in Vorderasien zu verantworten haben?
Eben.

Wir beziehen über 80% unseres Öls aus Staaten, die in einen der großen Konfliktherde der letzten Jahre maßgeblich verwickelt haben oder als unmittelbare Anreiner Flüchtlinge aufnehmen (können) sollten, dies aber nicht/kaum tun. Die Möglichkeit zum gezielten Boykott ist definitv gegeben.




Z28LET schrieb:


> Auch wenn du schon deutschstämmig in Anführungszeichen gesetzt hast, würde ich doch einfach nur "deutsch" schreiben, also ohne -stämmig.
> Man könnte auch einfach nur schreiben, dass diese Personen in diesem Land gelebt haben, oder so.



Aber irgendwie muss man doch zwischen den heroischen, übermenschlichen "Deutschen" und den gemeingefährlichen "Muslimen" unterscheiden und da passt es halt überhaupt nicht ins Konzept, dass gerade die Leute mit Mitteleuroäischen Wurzeln Terror verbreiten...





Verminaard schrieb:


> Weil:
> .) es gerade dort wo die sind, nicht viele Hindus, Christen, Buddhisten, etc gibt



Ach, wenn es eine Häufung von Muslimen unter Opfern gibt, dann ist das geographischer Zufall, aber wenn es eine Häufung irgend einer anderen Religion unter Opfern oder/und eine Häufung von Muslimen unter Tätern gibt, dann ist das ein kausaler Zusammenhang/systematische, unvermeidbare, religionsbedingte Verfolgung?

Zwei Maßstäbe dürften zuwenig sein für diese Denkweise.




Threshold schrieb:


> Jeder soll das anziehen, was er mag.
> Kritisch bin ich nur bei Vollverschleierung, denn das geht meiner Meinung nach gar nicht. Wenn ich mit jemandem rede, muss ich sein Gesicht sehen können, die Haare muss ich nicht sehen können, die interessieren mich sowieso nicht, aber die Mimik des Gesichtes ist mir wichtig.



Diejenigen, die Vollverschleierung aus Überzeugung praktizieren, haben vermutlich noch weniger Interesse an Small Talk mit dir, als der deutsche Durchschnitts-Passant. Wobei ich bislang maximal Niquabs gesehen habe, die Augen und Augenbrauenbereich (und damit einen recht großen Teil der Mimik) erkennen lassen, keine Burkas.
(Da fällt mir auf: Sind Burkas umgekehrt ein wirkungsvolles Mittel gegen Umfrageheinis und Vertreter in Fußgängerzonen? Wäre vielleicht eine Überlegung wert )


----------



## Woohoo (11. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (Da fällt mir auf: Sind Burkas umgekehrt ein wirkungsvolles Mittel gegen Umfrageheinis und Vertreter in Fußgängerzonen? Wäre vielleicht eine Überlegung wert )



Ja das wirkt in der Tat und wenn die trotzdem auf dich zukommen dann dreht man unter der Burka einfach eine kleine Eieruhr auf.


----------



## Verminaard (11. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ach, wenn es eine Häufung von Muslimen unter Opfern gibt, dann ist das geographischer Zufall, aber wenn es eine Häufung irgend einer anderen Religion unter Opfern oder/und eine Häufung von Muslimen unter Tätern gibt, dann ist das ein kausaler Zusammenhang/systematische, unvermeidbare, religionsbedingte Verfolgung?
> 
> Zwei Maßstäbe dürften zuwenig sein für diese Denkweise.



DIeser Post von mir war nicht ganz so ernst gemeint, deswegen auch etwas spaeter einen Sarkasmusbutton gefordert.


----------



## Threshold (11. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Diejenigen, die Vollverschleierung aus Überzeugung praktizieren, haben vermutlich noch weniger Interesse an Small Talk mit dir, als der deutsche Durchschnitts-Passant. Wobei ich bislang maximal Niquabs gesehen habe, die Augen und Augenbrauenbereich (und damit einen recht großen Teil der Mimik) erkennen lassen, keine Burkas.
> (Da fällt mir auf: Sind Burkas umgekehrt ein wirkungsvolles Mittel gegen Umfrageheinis und Vertreter in Fußgängerzonen? Wäre vielleicht eine Überlegung wert )



Ich frage mich ja, wieso es nicht auch für Männer Vollverschleierung gibt?
Könnte hier und da nicht schaden.


----------



## Woohoo (11. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich frage mich ja, wieso es nicht auch für Männer Vollverschleierung gibt?
> Könnte hier und da nicht schaden.



Männer > Frauen, muss Mann wissen.   Vollverschleierung für den Mann damit Frauen, die Ihre Triebe nicht im  Griff haben, von einem Mann nicht verleitet werden. Und damit der Mann  seine Ehre nicht verliert.  Ach Religionen...


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (11. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Langer Text für Verminaard! 


Spoiler






Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> 1. Ich habe nur geschrieben, dass wenn die Muslime es nicht selbst schaffen ihre Religion von solchen Extremisten zu "reinigen" dann werden sie früher oder später alle den Hass abbekommen den die Islamisten verursacht haben !


Wie und wieso sollten sie denn? Ein paar Sp1nner, die ihren eigenen Glauben nicht verstehen, berufen sich auf diesen um ihresgleichen zu töten. Wieso sind die Muslime denn dafür verantwortlich?


Threshold schrieb:


> War Hitler nicht Vegetarier?


Du bist nicht du, wenn du Hungrig bist. ^^


Verminaard schrieb:


> Und da stehen dann alle Weisheiten drinnen?


Nein. Dort stehen aber Unwahrheiten und Wahrheiten drin. Wer es zu unterscheiden weiß, ist anderen weit voraus.


Verminaard schrieb:


> Wieso verwendest du nicht pi-news?
> Uh weil die angeblich rechts ist?
> Alles was rechts ist ist falsch und was links angehaucht ist ist richtig?


Das kann man so auf Anhieb nicht sagen. "Linke Nachrichten" sind weniger extrem formuliert und somit anschaulicher.

Lass es mich mit einem Beispiel erklären:
Rechte News: 100 radikale Moslems töten friedlichen Deutschen
Linke News: 100 Mörder töten Deutschen


Verminaard schrieb:


> Weil jetzt nur die Leute die du kennst die Wahrheit sagen und alle Anderen luegen? Logik?


Ich finde Nachrichten aus erster Hand einfach besser. Ich weiß ja nicht, was die BILD-Zeitung wieder für Informationen hinzufügt, auch wenn sie dazu verpflichtet sind, korrekt zu berichten.
Dann frage ich lieber meine Kontakte, die mir erzählen, wo denn der Islamische Staat wieder zugeschlagen hat und ich erfahre es auf Anfrage und nicht erst am nächsten Tag.


Verminaard schrieb:


> Was kannst in dem beschiss... Deutschland vergessen? Wolltest doch so schreiben?
> Das die deutschen Politiker gesagt haben: ja kommt alle her? Das hier alle verdammt gut versorgt werden?
> Was passt dir an Deutschland jetzt genau nicht?


Wir Deutschen leben halt nach dem Motto: "Sehen wir es nicht, stört es uns nicht."
Uns stören keine ertrunkenen Flüchtlinge, solange sie nicht an irgendeinen Strand gespült werden, wo wir schwimmen gehen wollen?
"12 tote in Syrien? Ach, da können wir nichts für. 12 tote in Paris? Wir müssen diese Moslems sofort abschieben! Die werden uns noch alle umbringen!"


Verminaard schrieb:


> Schau dir mal an wie Moslems mit solchen Taten umgehen und wie die westliche Welt damit umgeht.
> Ich glaube kaum das es viele Leute gibt die mit einem Breivik symphatisieren bzw., denen seine Tat egal ist.
> 
> Wieviele Moslems haben sich gegen den Anschlag auf Charlie Hebdo gestellt?
> Ganz im Gegenteil, da wurde auch noch Verstaendniss dafuer aufgebracht, weil ja der Prophet beleidigt wird.


Mir zum Beispiel ist seine Tat "egal".
Ich weiß, dass es passiert ist und sowas darf nicht nochmal passieren, aber was soll ich daran ändern? Ich war es nicht. "Soll ich jetzt nach Norwegen fliegen und jedem mein Beileid ausschütten?" So denke ich.
Würden sich die Moslems für jeden Mord durch Menschen, die sich auf den Islam berufen entschuldigen, könnten sie sofort aufhören, ihren Glauben zu praktizieren, weil dafür keine Zeit mehr wäre. ^^

Ich diskutiere mit dir sehr gerne. Da bist du einer der wenigen.
Bei manchen merkt man sofort, dass sie rechts denken und um jeden Preis Contra-Asyl sind.
Du bist weder links noch rechts, hast jedoch eine Meinung.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (11. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Das kann man so auf Anhieb nicht sagen. "Linke Nachrichten" sind weniger extrem formuliert und somit anschaulicher.
> 
> Lass es mich mit einem Beispiel erklären:
> Rechte News: 100 radikale Moslems töten friedlichen Deutschen
> Linke News: 100 Mörder töten Deutschen


Nein es wird entweder verschwiegen oder es wird geschrieben "100 traumatisierte Flüchtlinge wurden von einem Nazi provoziert"
Und sobald es umgedreht ist, wird die ganze Nation unter Naziverdacht gestellt... Das sind Linke News.


PS: Bei dir merkt man auch sofort, dass du Pro-Asyl bist... Es ist auch umgedreht so.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (11. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> PS: Bei dir merkt man auch sofort, dass du Pro-Asyl bist... Es ist auch umgedreht so.


Ich bin aber nicht 100% Pro-Asyl:
Kriegsflüchtlinge und Verfolgte: Ja
Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge: Nein
Wer Mist baut in Form von Beamte angreifen, Dinge anzünden etc.: Raus!


----------



## Verminaard (11. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Nein. Dort stehen aber Unwahrheiten und Wahrheiten drin. Wer es zu unterscheiden weiß, ist anderen weit voraus.


Deswegen aber potentielle Quellen auszuschliessen finde ich auch nicht gut.
Die Nachrichten filtern, na ohne gehts nicht.



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Das kann man so auf Anhieb nicht sagen. "Linke Nachrichten" sind weniger extrem formuliert und somit anschaulicher.
> 
> Lass es mich mit einem Beispiel erklären:
> Rechte News: 100 radikale Moslems töten friedlichen Deutschen
> Linke News: 100 Mörder töten Deutschen


Finde ich nicht ganz so.
Gibt selten eine neutrale Berichterstattung.
Alle versuchen zu beeinflussen.



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Ich finde Nachrichten aus erster Hand einfach besser. Ich weiß ja nicht, was die BILD-Zeitung wieder für Informationen hinzufügt, auch wenn sie dazu verpflichtet sind, korrekt zu berichten.
> Dann frage ich lieber meine Kontakte, die mir erzählen, wo denn der Islamische Staat wieder zugeschlagen hat und ich erfahre es auf Anfrage und nicht erst am nächsten Tag.


Wenn man zuverlaessige Kontakte hat, ist das natuerlich positiv.
Kannst du bei diesen auch sicher sein, das diese objektiv bleiben und nicht subjektive Wahrnehmung in der Berichterstattung miteinfliessen?
Von daher fand ich deinen Ansatz weiter oben besser, moeglichst viel lesen/informieren und dann versuchen zu filtern.




xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Wir Deutschen leben halt nach dem Motto: "Sehen wir es nicht, stört es uns nicht."
> Uns stören keine ertrunkenen Flüchtlinge, solange sie nicht an irgendeinen Strand gespült werden, wo wir schwimmen gehen wollen?
> "12 tote in Syrien? Ach, da können wir nichts für. 12 tote in Paris? Wir müssen diese Moslems sofort abschieben! Die werden uns noch alle umbringen!"


Da muss ich dir bisschen widersprechen.
Sonst waer das ganze Engagement welches Deutschland aktuell an den Tag legt nicht vorhanden.
Das uns Menschen Sachen weniger interessieren die uns nicht permanent vor Augen gefuehrt werden, oder von denen wir nicht direkt betroffen sind, ist auch eher normal als anormal.
Ist aber ueberall so, kannst Deuschland keinen Strick draus drehen.
Ich erinner hier mal an die Dienstwagenaffaire der Ulla Schmidt. Es war im Grunde egal, aber wurde von den Medien wochenlang behandelt und die Menschen in Deutschland waren darueber durchaus empoert.
Was ist mit den ganzen Toten im Mittelmeer. Wer redet heute noch davon?




xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Mir zum Beispiel ist seine Tat "egal".
> Ich weiß, dass es passiert ist und sowas darf nicht nochmal passieren, aber was soll ich daran ändern? Ich war es nicht. "Soll ich jetzt nach Norwegen fliegen und jedem mein Beileid ausschütten?" So denke ich.
> Würden sich die Moslems für jeden Mord durch Menschen, die sich auf den Islam berufen entschuldigen, könnten sie sofort aufhören, ihren Glauben zu praktizieren, weil dafür keine Zeit mehr wäre. ^^


Verlangt keiner das du nach Norwegen oder sonst wohin faehrst.
Erkennst du den Unterschied? 
Du sagst dir ist es egal, aber gleichzeitig sowas darf nie wieder passieren.
Bei meinem Beispiel mit Charlie Hebdo hatten, anscheinend auch nichtradikale Moslems, Verstaedniss fuer die Attentate.
Generell distanzieren sich meiner Meinung nach Moslems zu wenig von solchen Verbrechen.




xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Ich diskutiere mit dir sehr gerne. Da bist du einer der wenigen.
> Bei manchen merkt man sofort, dass sie rechts denken und um jeden Preis Contra-Asyl sind.
> Du bist weder links noch rechts, hast jedoch eine Meinung.



Danke dafuer  
Dann bist du wahrscheinlich einer der wenigen die mich nicht als Rechten sehen 
Zumindest ist das bei diesem und Pegidathread das Gefuehl.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Verminaard schrieb:


> DIeser Post von mir war nicht ganz so ernst gemeint, deswegen auch etwas spaeter einen Sarkasmusbutton gefordert.



Deine folgenden Posts waren nah genug dran, um davon auszugehen, dass du zumindest einen Teil des gesagten Ernst meinst...
Davon abgesehen gibt es hier genug andere, die ihn auf ganzer Linie unterstützen dürften.




Threshold schrieb:


> Ich frage mich ja, wieso es nicht auch für Männer Vollverschleierung gibt?
> Könnte hier und da nicht schaden.



Die Männer, bei denen das eindeutig wünschenswert wäre, passen nicht unter den Schleier 




Verminaard schrieb:


> Finde ich nicht ganz so.
> Gibt selten eine neutrale Berichterstattung.
> Alle versuchen zu beeinflussen.



Aber einige machen das nur, in dem sie gehäuft über Ereignisse einer bestimmten Kategorie berichten.
Andere machen das, in dem sie bei jedem Bericht ganz gezielt große Teile der Geschichte weglassen, systematisch Anschuldigungen und wertende Äußerungen einbauen und in großem Maßstab ungeprüfte Gerüchte und Spekulationen verbreiten oder gleich selbst erfinden, solange sie die eigene Sichtweise unterstützen.



> Da muss ich dir bisschen widersprechen.
> Sonst waer das ganze Engagement welches Deutschland aktuell an den Tag legt nicht vorhanden.



Irgendwie sind 95% des Engagaments nach Veröffentlichung von 1-2 Bildern entstanden...
Und ich bin ehrlich gespannt, wieviel Tage sie noch anhalten und wann die Flüchtlinge bzw. die vollkommen unzureichenden Institutionen, die sich schon vorher um deren Betreuung gekümmert haben, alleine dastehen.



> Das uns Menschen Sachen weniger interessieren die uns nicht permanent vor Augen gefuehrt werden, oder von denen wir nicht direkt betroffen sind, ist auch eher normal als anormal.



Ist traurig.



> Du sagst dir ist es egal, aber gleichzeitig sowas darf nie wieder passieren.
> Bei meinem Beispiel mit Charlie Hebdo hatten, anscheinend auch nichtradikale Moslems, Verstaedniss fuer die Attentate.
> Generell distanzieren sich meiner Meinung nach Moslems zu wenig von solchen Verbrechen.



Wieso sollten sie sich von fremden Taten distanzieren? Wie kann man sich von Verbrechen distanzieren, mit denen quasi rein gar nichts gemeinsam hat? Im übrigen gab es gerade im Falle von Cherlie Hebdo nun wirklich nicht gerade wenige Demonstrationen und Bekundungen, an denen Muslime in vollem Umfange teilgenommen haben. Nur halt nicht weil sie da als Muslime eine besondere Pflicht drin sahen, sondern weil sie es als Menschen für richtig hielten.


----------



## Nightslaver (11. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Das kann man so auf Anhieb nicht sagen. "Linke Nachrichten" sind weniger extrem formuliert und somit anschaulicher.



Dann machst du aber schon den Fehler das du "linke" Nachrichten mit "rechtsextremen" vergleichst, was nicht richtig ist. Du vergleichst ja auch nicht den Geschmack einer Tomate mit dem einer Salami und sagst dann die Tomate schmeckt nicht so gut wie die Salami.
Wen dann musst du schon linksextreme Nachrichten mit denen von rechtsextremen vergleichen und je nach Thema nehmen die sich manchmal nicht viel. Da beide ihre Feindbilder haben.
Darüber hinaus könnte man natürlich dann noch "linke" Nachrichten mit den "rechten / konservativen" vergleichen. Die haben zwar oft auch unterschiedliche Betrachtungswinkel, sind aber beide meist nicht als "extrem" anzusehen. Viel perspektivisch unabhängige Wahrheit haben aber weder linke noch rechte Nachrichten, da beide auf bestimmte Perspektiven der Sichtweise abzielen, schließlich haben beide Einstellungen unterschiedliche Klientel die sich ansprechen wollen.
Im "Idealfall" die rechts konservativen ehr die nationale bürgerliche Mittel und Oberschicht eines Landes, die linken sozialistischen ehr die Arbeiter und sozial Benachteiligten. 
Die Realität sieht aber so aus das wir heute kaum noch in Deutschland den Idealfall haben das Nachrichten das eine oder andere bedienen wollen.



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Lass es mich mit einem Beispiel erklären:
> Rechte News: 100 radikale Moslems töten friedlichen Deutschen
> Linke News: 100 Mörder töten Deutschen



Hmm, find ich unglücklich das Beispiel, weil es so nicht richtig scheint.

Ich sehe das ehr so:

rechtsextreme News: 4 dreckige Moslems töten deutschen Landsmann
rechte News: 4 Moslems töten deutschen Bürger
linke News: 4 Deutsche, oder 4 Männer, töten deutschen Bürger
linksextreme News: 4 Unbekannte töten 1 Mann



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Ich finde Nachrichten aus erster Hand einfach besser. Ich weiß ja nicht, was die BILD-Zeitung wieder für Informationen hinzufügt, auch wenn sie dazu verpflichtet sind, korrekt zu berichten.
> Dann frage ich lieber meine Kontakte, die mir erzählen, wo denn der Islamische Staat wieder zugeschlagen hat und ich erfahre es auf Anfrage und nicht erst am nächsten Tag.



Prinzipiell sind Nachrichten / Informationen aus erster Hand natürlich immer "besser" als jene die schon über 8 Kanäle gelaufen sind und erst Stunden und Tage später gesendet werden, trotzdem heißt auch eine Quelle aus erster Hand nicht das die Information am Ende mehr der Wahrheit entspricht und glaubwürdiger ist als die die man später aus Nachrichten und Zeitungen bekommt.
Genau aus diesem Grund gilt auch das mehr Quellen immer besser sind und man alle Quellen immer möglichst vergleichen sollte, auf ihren Inhalt. Schreiben mehrere von einander unabhängige Quellen inhaltlich ehnliches ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit größer das es sich dabei um der Wahrheit nähere Informationen handelt.
Allerdings gibt nicht einmal das eine 100%ige Sicherheit über die Korrektheit der Information, da die mehreren Quellen auch einfach nur das erlebte aus einem bestimmten Winkel gesehen haben können aus denen ihnen nicht alle Informationen für eine korrekte Beurteilung einsehbar waren, so das sie am Ende alle zu einem falschen Bild von der Sache kommen.

Genau das macht auch die Beurteilung von richtigen und falschen Informationen, sowie von dem was Wahrheit ist und was Lüge, so schwierig. Und genau darum sollte man sich nie zu sicher sein das man das 100%ig richtige Bild einer Situation kennt, nicht mal wen man seine Informationen von jemanden hat der direkt vor Ort sitzt.  



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Wir Deutschen leben halt nach dem Motto: "Sehen wir es nicht, stört es uns nicht."
> Uns stören keine ertrunkenen Flüchtlinge, solange sie nicht an irgendeinen Strand gespült werden, wo wir schwimmen gehen wollen?
> "12 tote in Syrien? Ach, da können wir nichts für. 12 tote in Paris? Wir müssen diese Moslems sofort abschieben! Die werden uns noch alle umbringen!"



Nach dem Motto leben alle Menschen überall auf der Welt, das ist absolut nichts was nur uns Deutschen, oder Europäern gemein wäre. Frag doch mal einen chinesischen Menschen, der recht gut in der chinesischen Mittelschicht lebt ob es ihn groß tangiert ob im Mittelmeer einer absäuft, oder den südamerikanischen Plantagenarbeiter ob es ihn besonders trifft das im Mittelmeer Menschen auf der Flucht ertrinken, oder frag doch mal einen sibirischen Bergarbeiter in Russland wie weit ihm das wichtig ist was mit den Flüchtlingen in Syrien passiert.
Jeder von denen wird dir sagen hey, klar, schlimm das Ganze, aber nur wenige von diesen Menschen werden sich darüber mehr Gedanken machen als das es schlimm ist.

Und das ist nicht nur bei Flüchtlingen so, das geht schon bei "kleineren" Problemen im eigenen Land los, Obdachlose erfrieren jedes Jahr in Europa, im Winter? Schrecklich aber tja so ist das halt, betrifft mich nicht, soll sich ein anderer darum kümmern! Arme Kinder in Europa haben in der Gesellschaft schlechte Perspektiven und Aufstiegschancen? Traurig aber mich betrifft es nicht soll sich wer anders darum kümmern!
Menschen hungern in den USA weil sie sich das Essen nicht mehr leisten können? Traurig aber mich betrifft es nicht!
Menschen sterben weil sie sich in den USA eine Behandlung nicht leisten können? So ist das halt, nicht mein Bier!

Merkst du was? 
Es ist ein grundlegend menschliches Problem das wir immer erst dann auf schreckliche Dinge reagieren und uns für deren Lösung stark machen wen wir selbst davon betroffen werden, solange das nicht der Fall ist interessiert es die Menschen maximal am Rand etwas, aber kaum einer fühlt sich dazu genötigt sich für die Lösung dieser Probleme stark zu machen, weil es ihn nicht betrifft und sich schon irgend eine andere Person darum kümmern wird, oder das nur tragische "Einzelfälle" sind.



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Bei manchen merkt man sofort, dass sie rechts denken und um jeden Preis Contra-Asyl sind.
> Du bist weder links noch rechts, hast jedoch eine Meinung.



Ja und? Jeder hat irgend eine Meinung, oder hängt irgendwo einer bestimmten nicht neutralen Ansicht hinterher. Der eine hat bei den Flüchtlingen eine rechte Meinung, oder eine Linke, der nässte Mag nur, völlig unneutral, Nvidia, oder AMD-Grafikkarten, ein dritter findet Metal-Musik Mist und steht ehr auf Country, wieder ein anderer hasst den Frühling und liebt den Winter und noch ein anderer kann singende Vögel am Morgen nicht leiden, oder hohe Temperaturen.
Noch einer findet es nicht schlimm wen die Bearbeitung seiner Angelegenheit gegen eine "kleine Gebühr" schneller geht, der nässte findet es nicht so schlimm wen er für die "Sicherheit" überwacht wird.

Wollte man mit jedem nicht diskutieren nur weil er eine bestimmte Meinung zu seinen Themen hat, die nicht Neutral sind, wir würden mit niemanden mehr diskutieren weil es zwecklos wäre, das Gegenüber könnte ja eine wenig neutrale Meinung zu irgend etwas haben über das man diskutiert und wird sie auch mit Sicherheit haben. 
Nicht mal ich habe zu allem eine absolut "neutrale" Meinung, ich hasse zum Beispiel den Sommer, liebe aber den Winter, ich könnte mir nichts schöneres vorstellen als 12 Monate im Jahr Winter zu haben, völlig unneutral, weil wir den Sommer, Frühling und Herbst ja brauchen.
Ich kann auch keine Netzteile von LC-Power leiden und würde dir nie eines empfehlen und das obwohl sie durchaus welche haben die akzeptabel sind, auch nicht neutral.

Und so weiter.
Jemand will, oder kann ein Thema nicht neutral behandeln, oder ansehen? Nun damit muss man wohl leben können, aber das schlimmste was man machen kann ist ihn einfach mit geringerer Wertschätzung zu strafen indem man seine Posts ignoriert, den ich denke mal auch du willst nicht das jemand nicht mit dir zu einem Thema diskutierst und dich einfach ignoriert, wo du keine "neutrale" Einstellung zu hast?
Oder fühlst du dich in solchen Fällen nicht irgendwo in dir drin leicht übergangen oder ignoriert? 
Bist du so abgehärtet das es dir nichts ausmachen würde das man deine Meinungen und Aussagen einfach geflistentlich übergeht?


----------



## Taonris (11. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Wann gab es in Deutschland oder Österreich einen Demo bei der man sich von den Taten der IS distanziert hat ? Jedes Mal wenn ein Moslem stirbt gibt es einen Aufschrei aber wenn der IS ein Baby in die Luft sprengt wird das von den Moslems ignoriert? Komisch. Der IS veröffentlicht nahezu täglich Videos von Gräueltaten. Was in diesen Videos abgeht ist von solcher Grausamkeit das ich es nicht in Worte fassen kann. Spricht man Moslems darauf an wird meist gekonnt ausgewichen, viele behaupten das CIA und Mossad seien verantwortlich Moslems würden sowas nie anstellen. Mich stört es nicht das Moslems hier leben oder hierher flüchten um ihre Familien zu schützen was mich stört ist das viele sich weigern unsere Werte und Kultur anzunehmen und diese mit Füßen treten. Generell wird nur gefordert, Deutschland oder Österreich müsse sich ihnen anpassen wobei es umgekehrt seien sollte. Wir brauchen in Europa keine Moscheen was wir brauchen ist eine erfolgreiche Integration und keine islamischen Parallelgesellschaften mit Vollverschleierten.


----------



## Hackintoshi (11. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



marluk0205 schrieb:


> ...Wann gab es in Deutschland oder Österreich einen Demo bei der man sich von den Taten der IS distanziert hat...


Warum soll man eine Demo machen? Demos haben noch nie was gebracht. 
Was etwas bringt, sind Generalstreiks, Flashmobs oder Konsumverzicht. Oder ähnliches.
Ich bin übrigens für Moscheen. Irgendwo muß ein Muselmane ja auch beten können. Christen und Juden haben auch ihre Gebetshäuser.


----------



## Nightslaver (11. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Hackintoshi schrieb:


> Warum soll man eine Demo machen? Demos haben noch nie was gebracht.
> Was etwas bringt, sind Generalstreiks, Flashmobs oder Konsumverzicht. Oder ähnliches.
> Ich bin übrigens für Moscheen. Irgendwo muß ein Muselmane ja auch beten können. Christen und Juden haben auch ihre Gebetshäuser.



Ja zur Moshee im Stadtbild, was wir aber nicht brauchen ist das eine Moshee hier ein Minaret bekommt von der aus mit Lautsprechern die Gläubigen zum Gebet gerufen werden, wie es schon von Moslems hier gefordert wurde.


----------



## Hackintoshi (11. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ja wenn schon, denn schon. Manch Muezzin kann auch schön singen. 
Die Glockenstühle der Katolen/Protestanten sind auch nervig. Gerade Sonntags. Ich habe hier um meine Hütte jede Menge Glockengeläut.


----------



## BlackAcetal (11. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Und stellt mal dort drüben ne Kirche auf und fordert, dass jeden Sonntag zur Messe geläutet wird. 
Ratet mal was da passieren würde


----------



## Nightslaver (11. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Hackintoshi schrieb:


> Ja wenn schon, denn schon. Manch Muezzin kann auch schön singen.
> Die Glockenstühle der Katolen/Protestanten sind auch nervig. Gerade Sonntags. Ich habe hier um meine Hütte jede Menge Glockengeläut.



Es gibt aber weder eine praktische Begründung für Muezzine die von Minareten singen, noch für Glocken die in der Kirche leuten.
Viele scheinen zu vergessen, im Christentum genauso wie im Islam das singende Muezzine und leutende Glocken in erster Linie mal eine praktische Relevanz hatten. In einer Zeit wo nicht jeder eine Uhr hatte, oder wo es noch keine Uhren gab war das leuten von Glocken, oder der Gesang des Muezzin das Zeichen dafür das es Zeit war zum Gebet zusammen zu kommen.
Heute wo viele Menschen Internet haben, wo man eine Uhr ums Handgelenk trägt, eine Uhr in der Wohnung hat und ein Smrtphone mit Uhr gibt es keinen Grund mehr dafür, im Christentum, genauso wie im Islam, irgend jemanden Gesang oder Glocke zum Gebet zu rufen und ehrlich, mehrmals am Tag der Gesang aus der Moshee der zum Gebet ruft, nein Danke, das will ich nicht haben, da reicht mir schon Sonntags am Morgen das leuten der Kirchenglocken, auf das ich auch verzichten könnte.


----------



## Bester_Nick (11. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



marluk0205 schrieb:


> Wann gab es in Deutschland oder Österreich einen Demo bei der man sich von den Taten der IS distanziert hat ? Jedes Mal wenn ein Moslem stirbt gibt es einen Aufschrei aber wenn der IS ein Baby in die Luft sprengt wird das von den Moslems ignoriert? Komisch. Der IS veröffentlicht nahezu täglich Videos von Gräueltaten. Was in diesen Videos abgeht ist von solcher Grausamkeit das ich es nicht in Worte fassen kann. Spricht man Moslems darauf an wird meist gekonnt ausgewichen, viele behaupten das CIA und Mossad seien verantwortlich Moslems würden sowas nie anstellen.



Aber der Umgang mit der Nazi-Vergangenheit ist bei Deutschen nicht viel anders. Kommt man auf die Nazi-Gräultaten und die historische Schuld zu sprechen, wird oft ausgewichen, abgewiegelt, relativiert, geschwiegen oder gar geleugnet. Warum? Weil wir uns mit den Gräultaten der NS-Faschisten überhaupt nicht identifizieren können. Genausowenig können sich die Muslime mit den Gräultaten der Islam-Faschisten identifizieren. 



> Mich stört es nicht das Moslems hier leben oder hierher flüchten um ihre Familien zu schützen was mich stört ist das viele sich weigern unsere Werte und Kultur anzunehmen und diese mit Füßen treten. Generell wird nur gefordert, Deutschland oder Österreich müsse sich ihnen anpassen wobei es umgekehrt seien sollte. Wir brauchen in Europa keine Moscheen was wir brauchen ist eine erfolgreiche Integration und keine islamischen Parallelgesellschaften mit Vollverschleierten.



Gleichheit, Toleranz, Freiheit und Rechtsstaatlichkeit sind unsere Werte und wenn wir Moscheen und Kopftücher verbieten würden, würden wir unsere Werte verraten. Und ich kenn auch einige  Polen, die sich hier nicht integrieren wollen. Die leben seit vielen Jahren in Deutschland und können nicht drei Wörter Deutsch. Find ich auch nicht gut, aber was willste machen? Das hier ist ein freies Land, eben auch mit dem Recht blöd zu bleiben und in seiner eigenen Welt zu leben, solange man damit niemandem schadet.


----------



## Hackintoshi (11. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Zum Thema Muselmanen und Mobilefones: die "Flüchtlinge" haben alle eines dabei . Sieht man jedenfalls öfter auf Fotos etc.
Ich vermute , die verabreden sich gerade alle zum Mega-Flashmob. 
Der Medientheoretiker Howard Rheingold, der spätestens mit seinem 1993 erschienenen Buch 'The Virtual Community' bewiesen hat, dass er in der Lage ist, technologische und gesellschaftliche Trends frühzeitig zu erkennen und zu formulieren, stellte in seinem Werk 'Smart Mobs'die These auf, dass dem *'intelligenten Pöbel'* die Zukunft gehöre.
Die nächste Revolution nach PC und Internet ist, laut Rheingold, mitnichten technologisch, sondern sozial: "Smart Mobs bestehen aus Menschen, die zusammen handeln können, selbst wenn sie sich nicht kennen." Die Szenen, Clans und Communities, die sich ständig im Internet bilden, dort mutieren, sich spalten oder auch einfach nur wachsen, würden in Zukunft immer häufiger eine Entsprechung in der realen Welt finden.
Siehe München Hauptbahnhof.




Split99999 schrieb:


> ...Gleichheit, Toleranz, Freiheit und Rechtsstaatlichkeit sind unsere Werte….


Und einige sind Gleicher, Toleranter Freiheitlicher und Rechtsstaatlicher. Je nachdem wer die dickere Geldbörse hat!


----------



## padme (12. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Servus,
 ich hab mir jetzt die letzten Kommentare nicht durchgelesen, das Thema ist wirklich nicht einfach, und im Grunde bin ich froh, dass ich hier nicht die Entscheidungen treffen muss, auf der einen Seite kann ich viele Einheimische verstehen, die sich einfach fürchten vor dem was kommt, ich meine, geh mal zum Münchner Hauptbahnhof, da wurde auf dem Vorplatz auch vor der Flüchtlingswelle schon kein Deutsch mehr gesprochen, immer mehr Geschäfte im Bahnhofsviertel haben über dem Eingang schon arabische Schriftzeichen. Das macht mir selbst auch schon ein bissal Angst, da ich neben Deutsch nur Englisch verstehe,
Aber auf der anderen Seite kann ich all die Flüchtlinge sehr gut verstehen, denn wer will schon in einem Kriegsgebiet leben? Also ich nicht, und ich bin froh, nach `45 geboren zu sein. All diese Menschen wollen Frieden, aber die Menschheit ist einfach nicht bereit für ein friedliches Miteinander, gib einem einzelnen etwas Macht, bsp. Assad und der klammert sich bis zum bitteren Ende an seine Machtposition.
Gib Erdogan ein bissal Macht, und sobald seine Mehrheit bröckelt, wird gleich wieder das alte Feindbild Kurden ausgegraben, Angst unter der Bevölkerung geschnürt, der böse Kurde will uns ausradieren, dabei wollen die Kurden doch nur die Diktatur von Erdogan verhindern, aber so ist das mit der Macht, hat ein Mensch zu viel davon wird nie weider auch nur ein kleiner Teil davon abgegeben.


----------



## TheFeenix (12. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Wohnungsnot: Bund und Länder prüfen jetzt Zwangsvermietungen für Flüchtlinge - Mieten - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten


----------



## warawarawiiu (12. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Mann man das Gänze jetzt als große Prüfung für die EU sehen. Wenn die EU daran zerbricht, war sie bis jetzt nichts wert.


Man muss aber eines klar sagen:

Die aktuelle Zuwanderungswelle wird für eine Verschlechterung der Lebensqualität in Deutschland sorgen.......


Zusätzliche finanzielle Belastungen, mehr Menschen auf engem Raum führen zu Konfrontationen und machen wir uns nicht vor:

Für einen Großteil dieser Menschen (wahrscheinlich die Mehrheit?) wird unser Grundgesetz ganz klar der Religion untergeordnet.....
Wie soll das Funktionieren?

Viele die jetzt auf Facebook und Co. Gegen die kritischen Realisten hetzen, werden in 2 oder 3 Jahren wenn die Realität auch bei ihnen ankommt (sei es durch Reportagen über Gewalt, Arbeits- oder Gesetzesverweigerung in den Medien oder eben durch ganz persönliche Erfahrungen aus dem privaten Umfeld) schlagartig aufwachen und dann wird man sehen in wie fern diese Menschen dann noch zu ihren heute getätigten Aussagen stehen.


----------



## poiu (12. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Es gibt aber weder eine praktische Begründung für Muezzine die von Minareten singen, noch für Glocken die in der Kirche leuten.
> Viele scheinen zu vergessen, im Christentum genauso wie im Islam das singende Muezzine und leutende Glocken in erster Linie mal eine praktische Relevanz hatten. In einer Zeit wo nicht jeder eine Uhr hatte, oder wo es noch keine Uhren gab war das leuten von Glocken, oder der Gesang des Muezzin das Zeichen dafür das es Zeit war zum Gebet zusammen zu kommen.
> Heute wo viele Menschen Internet haben, wo man eine Uhr ums Handgelenk trägt, eine Uhr in der Wohnung hat und ein Smrtphone mit Uhr gibt es keinen Grund mehr dafür, im Christentum, genauso wie im Islam, irgend jemanden Gesang oder Glocke zum Gebet zu rufen und ehrlich, mehrmals am Tag der Gesang aus der Moshee der zum Gebet ruft, nein Danke, das will ich nicht haben, da reicht mir schon Sonntags am Morgen das leuten der Kirchenglocken, auf das ich auch verzichten könnte.



Deswegen sag ich seit Jahren das man diesen  Blödsinn aus dem mittelalter abschaffen sollte, welche Religion ist mir wumpe. Ruhestörung und aus die maus


----------



## Threshold (12. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



marluk0205 schrieb:


> Wann gab es in Deutschland oder Österreich einen Demo bei der man sich von den Taten der IS distanziert hat ? Jedes Mal wenn ein Moslem stirbt gibt es einen Aufschrei aber wenn der IS ein Baby in die Luft sprengt wird das von den Moslems ignoriert? Komisch. Der IS veröffentlicht nahezu täglich Videos von Gräueltaten. Was in diesen Videos abgeht ist von solcher Grausamkeit das ich es nicht in Worte fassen kann. Spricht man Moslems darauf an wird meist gekonnt ausgewichen, viele behaupten das CIA und Mossad seien verantwortlich Moslems würden sowas nie anstellen. Mich stört es nicht das Moslems hier leben oder hierher flüchten um ihre Familien zu schützen was mich stört ist das viele sich weigern unsere Werte und Kultur anzunehmen und diese mit Füßen treten. Generell wird nur gefordert, Deutschland oder Österreich müsse sich ihnen anpassen wobei es umgekehrt seien sollte. Wir brauchen in Europa keine Moscheen was wir brauchen ist eine erfolgreiche Integration und keine islamischen Parallelgesellschaften mit Vollverschleierten.



Warum sollten sich Muslime ständig von den Machenschaften des IS distanzieren?
Das sind einfach nur miese Spinner und Mörder, denen muss man nicht noch eine extra Plattform bieten.
Ich distanziere mich ja auch nicht ständig von den Pro Life Aktivisten in den USA, die Abtreibungskliniken in die Luft sprengen und Ärzte ermorden.

Ich hab erst kürzlich mitbekommen, dass unter den Syrien, die zu uns kommen, 50% einen Hochschulabschluss haben. Das halte ich für eine hohe Zahl und zeigt gleichzeitig, dass Syrien an sich ausblutet, wenn die gut ausgebildete Elite das Land verlässt.
Ich hoffe, dass der Krieg da bald vorbei ist, die IS zerschlagen wird, Assad gestürzt wird und die Menschen dann wieder in ein Land zurück kehren können, das sie wieder aufbauen können. Auch da würde ich ihnen gerne bei helfen mit Know How und finanziellen Mitteln.


----------



## Sparanus (12. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Das mit den Entschuldigen erwarte ich gar nicht, aber sowas wie Verständnis äußern geht gar nicht. 
Ich habe ja schon im Bezug auf Charlie Hebdo was geschrieben.


----------



## Threshold (12. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ich kenne keinen einzigen Muslimen, der Verständnis für den IS oder Konsorten äußert.
Ist ja mit Boko Haram nicht anders. Das sind alles völlig bekloppte Typen, was anders fällt mir dazu nicht ein und verhandeln kannst du mit solchen Leuten schon gar nicht.


----------



## Ruptet (12. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Oh Gott ... langsam muss man sich hier schämen, Österreichs Fayman vergleicht Ungarns Flüchtlingspolitik mit dem Holocaust 

Und noch ein gutes Zitat aus einem Artikel, weil Aussagen wie "Sie öffnen die Grenzen und lassen uns im Stich" alltäglich sind ;
"Wir müssen denen, die sich Sorgen machen, sagen, was in einem, in zwei Jahren ist. Dazu ist die Bundesregierung bisher noch sehr zurückhaltend. Aber darauf wird es ankommen", sagte Stoiber


----------



## warawarawiiu (12. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Threshold schrieb:


> Warum sollten sich Muslime ständig von den Machenschaften des IS distanzieren?
> Das sind einfach nur miese Spinner und Mörder, denen muss man nicht noch eine extra Plattform bieten.
> Ich distanziere mich ja auch nicht ständig von den Pro Life Aktivisten in den USA, die Abtreibungskliniken in die Luft sprengen und Ärzte ermorden.
> 
> ...



50% einen Hochschulabschluss?

Botte zeige mir diese Statistik.


----------



## Threshold (12. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Keine Nachrichten geguckt?


----------



## warawarawiiu (12. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Threshold schrieb:


> Keine Nachrichten geguckt?



Welche?
Ich sehe natürlich Nachrichten, aber diese Zahl scheint mir etwas fantastisch.


2/3 der Flüchtlinge sind Männer.

1/3 sind Frauen und Kinder und Frauen, von denen wohl nahezu keiner einen HS Abschluss haben dürfte.


Du willst mir also sagen, das von den eingewanderten Männern ca.70% einen HS Abschluss haben?



Tut mir leid, das glaube ich nicht.


Zudem muss man hier auch erwähnen:
Die höhere Bildungsschicht ist die Welle die bereits bei uns angekommen ist (da die "Reisekosten" bis jetzt für die ungebildete Unterschicht nicht erschwinglich war) und die Millionen die jetzt noch kommen werden sind die ärmere ungebiödete Unterschicht die sich jetzt die deutlich gesunkenen schlepperpreise auch leisten kann.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (12. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Nur das Juden gezwungen wurden, reiche Kaufleute zu werden da ihnen verboten wurde handwerkliche Berufe auszuüben...
> 
> Die Muslime sind selbst daran schuld, das auf ihnen rumgehackt wird... Schau mal was heute vor 14 Jahren passiert ist.



Meinst Du Srebrenica? Als christliche Serben 8000 muslimische Bosnier umgebracht haben und es etliche Vergewaltigungsdivisionen gab?
Ach ne, das war noch etwas davor... *ölinsfeuergieß 

----
Wenn es doch nur so einfach wäre mit der Schuldfrage. Schubladen und so.
Man kann doch nicht alles einfach mit Schandtaten der Anderen rechtfertigen.

Bei den IS & Co-Deppen geht es zumindest für die Anführer um Macht und Geld. Sonst gar nix.
Die Religion, besonders eine strenge Auslegung (und teilweise Verdrehung dieser) ist doch nur vorgeschoben.
Mit guten Bauernfängern lässt sich damit prima Nachwuchs und Kämpfer generieren die zu Allem bereit sind.

Der Führung ist es sicher völlig egal, ob da irgendein "Gotteskrieger" letztendlich nur Kanonenfutter ist, oder bei einem Anschlag überwiegend Menschen muslimischen Glaubens draufgehen.

Der Zweck HEILIGT die Mittel.

@wohoo
Eieruhr 

@Nightslaver
Wenigstens läuten die in den meisten Gemeinden nicht mehr zwischen 22 und 6 Uhr. Auch mussten einige Kirchen ihr Gebimmel schon etwas in der Lautstärke dämpfen.
Kann mir aber gut vorstellen, daß die Kläger je nach Gegend keinen leichten Stand mehr in ihrer Gemeinde hatten.

Ich wohne auch recht nah an einer Kirche. Anfangs hat es mich gestört, vor allem am Sonntag morgen um 6.

Aber inzwischen höre ich das gar nicht mehr.
Ich brauche das aber auch nicht. Kann meinetwegen jeder glauben was und an wen er will, ich möchte damit aber in Ruhe gelassen werden. 
Die Zeugen Jehovas haben es immerhin schon kapiert, die kommen nicht mehr zu uns.

@Treshold
Ich auch nicht. Kenne aber schon einige, die zum Beispiel die Mohammed Karikaturen daneben fanden, obwohl die selbst gar nicht großartig gläubig sind.
Halt so in der Art wie "das macht man nicht/das gehört sich nicht"
Würden deshalb aber auch nicht gleich in die Luft gehen.


----------



## Threshold (12. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Welche?
> Ich sehe natürlich Nachrichten, aber diese Zahl scheint mir etwas fantastisch.
> 
> 
> ...



Mir ist das ja recht wurscht, was du glaubst.
Die Flüchtlinge werden registriert. Da gibst du dann an, welche Schuldbildung du hast und welche Ausbildung du hast.
Und es waren schon eine große Anzahl an Frauen darunter, die ebenfalls eine gute Ausbildung haben. Im Gegensatz zu Saudi Arabien werden die Frauen in Syrien nicht so extrem unterdrückt. 
Zu behaupten, dass syrische Frauen grundsätzlich ungebildet sind, ist schlicht falsch.
In wie weit die Leute jetzt falsche Angaben machen, weiß ich nicht, aber wenn darunter eine entsprechende Anzahl sind, die englisch sprechen können, kann ich davon ausgehen, dass die schon einen guten Bildungsstand haben. Denn Englisch lernen die da in der Schule.



Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> @Treshold
> Ich auch nicht. Kenne aber schon einige, die zum Beispiel die Mohammed Karikaturen daneben fanden, obwohl die selbst gar nicht großartig gläubig sind.
> Halt so in der Art wie "das macht man nicht/das gehört sich nicht"
> Würden deshalb aber auch nicht gleich in die Luft gehen.



Natürlich. Das kenne ich auch. Aber auch die Muslime sagen, dass eine Religion und deren Anhänger das eben aushalten müssen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (12. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Ruptet schrieb:


> Oh Gott ... langsam muss man sich hier schämen, Österreichs Fayman vergleicht Ungarns Flüchtlingspolitik mit dem Holocaust



Die Flüchtlinge werden da ja auch wie Untermenschen behandelt. Allein dieses Video spricht schon Bände:

Flüchtlinge: Video über Camp in Ungarn -Video - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## warawarawiiu (12. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Threshold schrieb:


> Mir ist das ja recht wurscht, was du glaubst.
> Die Flüchtlinge werden registriert. Da gibst du dann an, welche Schuldbildung du hast und welche Ausbildung du hast.
> Und es waren schon eine große Anzahl an Frauen darunter, die ebenfalls eine gute Ausbildung haben. Im Gegensatz zu Saudi Arabien werden die Frauen in Syrien nicht so extrem unterdrückt.
> Zu behaupten, dass syrische Frauen grundsätzlich ungebildet sind, ist schlicht falsch.
> In wie weit die Leute jetzt falsche Angaben machen, weiß ich nicht, aber wenn darunter eine entsprechende Anzahl sind, die englisch sprechen können, kann ich davon ausgehen, dass die schon einen guten Bildungsstand haben. Denn Englisch lernen die da in der Schule.



Du kommst mit der Aussage, 50% der Flüchtlinge hätten einen Hochschulabschluss, ohne eine Quelle zu nennen.
Ich finde dafür keine Quelle und es ist nur sinnvoll wenn man seine Aussagen mit Quellen untermauern kann.

Entsprechende Anzahl die englisch sprechen können?
Welche Anzahl denn?


Du wirfst hier Behauptungen in den Raum, untermauerst aber nicht mit Fakten und Daten.


Und zu deinem Punkt sie werden registriert und ihre Daten festgehalten:

Überforderte Behörden: Etwa 45.000 Flüchtlinge bleiben unregistriert...

Quelle
Asyl: Polizei schlägt Alarm: Viele Flüchtlinge werden nicht registriert - Nachrichten Bayern - Augsburger Allgemeine


Und das selbe auch in München, viele Flüchtlinge werden nicht registriert, setzten sich direkt in Busse und fahren durch das Land.


Quelle:
Asylbewerber: München schafft Registrierung von Flüchtlingen nicht mehr | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## Woohoo (12. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Die Flüchtlinge werden da ja auch wie Untermenschen behandelt. Allein dieses Video spricht schon Bände:
> 
> Flüchtlinge: Video über Camp in Ungarn -Video - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Naja der Massstab für "untermenschliche Behandlung" hat sich aber deutlich gegenüber früher verbessert. Das nächste mal eine Zweierreihe bei der Essensausgabe bilden, dann kommt jeder schneller dran.


----------



## Bester_Nick (12. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Woohoo schrieb:


> Naja der Massstab "untermenschliche Behandlung" hat sich aber deutlich gegenüber früher verbessert. Das nächste mal eine Zweierreihe bei der Essensausgabe bilden, dann kommt jeder schneller dran.



Ich bin mir sicher, dass du diese lockere Sichtweise nicht vertreten würdest, wenn das dort deutsche Flüchtlinge wären.


----------



## Threshold (12. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Du kommst mit der Aussage, 50% der Flüchtlinge hätten einen Hochschulabschluss, ohne eine Quelle zu nennen.
> Ich finde dafür keine Quelle und es ist nur sinnvoll wenn man seine Aussagen mit Quellen untermauern kann.



Ich sagte ja, Nachrichten schauen. In der ARD war ein Bericht darüber, im ZDF erst gestern.



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Entsprechende Anzahl die englisch sprechen können?
> Welche Anzahl denn?



Dazu wurden keine Zahlen genannt.
Es wurden Interviews geführt.


----------



## Woohoo (12. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Ich bin mir sicher, dass du diese lockere Sichtweise nicht vertreten würdest, wenn das dort deutsche Flüchtlinge wären.



Das wäre mir als Holländer doch egal.  Aber wenn mein eigener Sohn....  
Aber Danke für die Unterstellung.  
Bei untermenschlichen Behandlungen  muss ich eben an die Behandlung von russischen Kriegsgefangenen denken oder an Schindlers Liste.




> 50% der Flüchtlinge hätten einen Hochschulabschluss


Ich hoffe die haben alle Ihre Zeugnisse mitgenommen, sonst nützt einem der Abschluss (der hier nicht anerkannt wird) auch nichts.


----------



## TheFeenix (12. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Flüchtlinge aus Syrien sind besser gebildet - DIE WELT mobil

50% halte ich für deutlich übertrieben, selbst jeder 6. ist wahrscheinlich noch zu hoch gegriffen. Der Großteil der Flüchtlinge kann aus eigener Erfahrung nichtmal Englisch.


----------



## warawarawiiu (12. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich sagte ja, Nachrichten schauen. In der ARD war ein Bericht darüber, im ZDF erst gestern.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh bitte..... das ist doch lächerlich.

Du kannst also keine deiner Aussagen untermauern.

Und wegen paar Interviews bei denen ausgewählte Personen befragt werden..... :rofl:


Wenn du deine gesamte Meinungsbildung tatsächlich auf die Tagesschau stützt, dann tut mir das leid.


Kleine, nicht aussagekräftige Story am Rande:


Eine bekannte in meiner freundesliste auf Facebook hat es bis jetzt keinmal ausgelassen nur pro flüchtling zu diskutieren und gleich die "Nazi-keule" zu schwingen weil man etwas kritisches zu den Asylanten sagte.

Jetzt wird die schule ihrer Tochter zum flüchtlingsheim umfunktioniert und sie ist nur noch am schimpfen :rofl:

Da sieht man auch mal wieder wie weit die Toleranz der meisten geht: so weit, wie man selber nicht betroffen ist.


Wird noch interessant wie sich hier die Stimmung im Volk in den nächsten Wochen und Monaten ändern wird wenn man plötzlich nicht mehr nur im Internet und fernsehen davon hört und liest, sondern plötzlich selber betroffen ist und in gewisser weise Opfer bringen muss.


@thefenox

Also wie ich bereits sagte sind die von threshold benannten 50% eine absolut ausgedacht zahl.
Danke dass du deine Aussage mit einer Quelle untermauerst TheFeenix.


----------



## Ruptet (12. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Die Flüchtlinge werden da ja auch wie Untermenschen behandelt. Allein dieses Video spricht schon Bände:
> 
> Flüchtlinge: Video über Camp in Ungarn -Video - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Wenn du die Behandlung der Flüchtlinge in Deutschland als Maßstab nimmst, ja...dann werden sie in jedem anderen Land wie Untermenschen behandelt.
Natürlich nur, wenn man so eine Vorstellung von "Untermenschlicher Behandlung" hat  Das ist weit über unter...


----------



## Verminaard (12. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Und taeglich liest man neue Sachen.
http://lfr-hessen.de/images/Brief_an_Frauenpolische_Sprecherinnen_Ltg._18.08.2015.pdf

Ich weis momentan echt nicht was ich davon halten soll.
Interessant ist das hier nicht von Einzelfaellen gesprochen wird, so wie es uns die bundesweiten Medien vormachen wollen.
Ich sehe auch nicht, das sich eine Integration, na zumindest Gesetze und Regeln hier befolgen, großflaechig durchsetzten wird.

Leute werden sich nicht aendern. Wozu auch? Gibt es irgendwelche Konsequenzen?


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (12. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



padme schrieb:


> immer mehr Geschäfte im Bahnhofsviertel haben über dem Eingang schon arabische Schriftzeichen


Ich finde es toll. Das machen die Ladenbesitzer freiwillig. Und wenn sie den Flüchtlingen helfen, zu verstehen, was das für ein Laden ist, habe ich damit kein Problem.


Threshold schrieb:


> Ist ja mit Boko Haram nicht anders.


Oder Kony.


warawarawiiu schrieb:


> 2/3 der Flüchtlinge sind Männer.
> 
> 1/3 sind Frauen und Kinder und Frauen, von denen wohl nahezu keiner einen HS Abschluss haben dürfte.
> 
> ...


Weltweit gibt es 50.000.000 Flüchtlinge.
Davon sind 25.000.000 Kinder.
Bleiben also noch 25.000.000 Frauen und Männer.
(Quelle: Rayk Anders; Claudia DaSilva; unicef)

Wenn wir jetzt von 50.000.000 Flüchtlingen ausgehen, sind 17.000.000 nach deiner Aussage her "Frauen und Kinder und Frauen, von denen wohl nahezu keiner einen HS Abschluss haben dürfte."
33.000.000 sind deiner Aussage her Männer.

Unsere Zahlen unterscheiden sich gewaltig. 


Ich weiß nicht mehr, wer es letztens geschrieben hat, aber Enno Lenze hat sich mal zu den angeblichen 4.000 IS-Tarn-Flüchtlingen geäußert:


> Habe ich Angst vor den 4.000 ISIS Kämpfern, die mit den Flüchtlingen ins Land kommen? Nein, denn es gibt sie gar nicht. Das sind nur hohle Parolen um gegen Flüchtlinge zu hetzen. Die Isis hat hunderte Millionen und kann die Leute einfach einfliegen, wenn sie wollen.
> 
> https://video-fra3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/h...=46357cd209cb651160f749d409b71cd4&oe=55F42203


----------



## warawarawiiu (12. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Ich finde es toll. Das machen die Ladenbesitzer freiwillig. Und wenn sie den Flüchtlingen helfen, zu verstehen, was das für ein Laden ist, habe ich damit kein Problem.
> 
> Oder Kony.
> 
> ...



Es ist schön, dass du mit einer weltweiten zahl aus dem Jahre 2014 kommst die die Deutschlandproblematik nicht gezielt aufzeigt.
Meine Zahlen die Deutschland momentan direkt betreffen, denn um die jetzige Flüchtlingswelle geht es hier ja auch gerade:

Männlich, jung, muslimisch: 70 Prozent der Flüchtlinge, die in diesem Jahr nach Deutschland gekommen sind, waren Muslime, es kamen doppelt so viele Männer wie Frauen, die Hälfte unter 25 Jahre. Das obere Drittel ist gut ausgebildet - das untere hat gewaltige Defizite. Jeder vierte Flüchtling war noch schulpflichtig.


Jung, männlich und muslimisch | WAZ.de - Lesen Sie mehr auf:
Jung, männlich und muslimisch | WAZ.de


----------



## Threshold (12. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Und was soll uns das jetzt sagen?
Dass du alle Muslime über einen Kamm scherst?

In erster Linie flüchten die, die es sich leisten können. Dazu brauchst du Geld. Geld verdienst du nur, wenn du eine entsprechende Ausbildung hast.
Das Dilemma ist ja eher, was in Syrien übrig bleibt, wenn die gebildete Klasse geflohen ist?
Das sind dann solche Leute, die sich von radikalen Ansichten viel leichter beeinflussen lassen. Da sind dann die Gefolgsleute von Assad darunter und solche, die sich dem IS anschließen und niemand mehr, der dazwischen ist. 
Bedeutet also, dass der Konflikt noch weiter geht und es kein Ende zu geben scheint.


----------



## warawarawiiu (12. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Threshold schrieb:


> Und was soll uns das jetzt sagen?
> Dass du alle Muslime über einen Kamm scherst?
> 
> In erster Linie flüchten die, die es sich leisten können. Dazu brauchst du Geld. Geld verdienst du nur, wenn du eine entsprechende Ausbildung hast.
> ...



Wen schere ich über einen Kamm?

Ich poste hier in ordentlicher art und weise und belege meine aussagen mit quellen und Fakten (im Gegensatz zu dir)



Du sagst also, dass nur die reichen flüchten?

Das habe ich doch ebenfalls in einem meiner ersten postings gesagt.


Die Sachlage ist doch klar:

1.Die Mehrheit der bereits angenommenen ist männlich (2/3) und eine Mehrheit davon ist unterqualifiziert und hat gewaltige Defizite in der Bildung.
2. Dennoch sind diese Leute, die gebildeteren und reicheren ihres Landes gewesen und natürlich sind die die jetzt in Syrien zurück bleiben diejenigen die weniger Geld und Bildung haben
3. Aber auch diese werden kommen, denn die schlepperpreise sind von ca. 5000€ jetzt schon auf ca. 800€-2000€ gesunken und die Unterschicht kann sich die Auswanderung jetzt ebenfalls leisten



Du stellst also selber fest dass die Einwanderung bei uns nicht die optimale Lösung ist.
Nicht für die deutschen, nicht für Syrien die ihre Fachleute selber bräuchten und nicht für Europa.


----------



## Rolk (12. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Und taeglich liest man neue Sachen.
> http://lfr-hessen.de/images/Brief_an_Frauenpolische_Sprecherinnen_Ltg._18.08.2015.pdf
> 
> Ich weis momentan echt nicht was ich davon halten soll.
> ...



Das beisst sich zu sehr mit der allgemeinen Stimmungsmache, dass wir uns nur gute wertvolle Menschen ins Land holen, also wird das vermutlich so lange wie möglich vertuscht werden. Bin aber trotzdem gespannt ob wer den Mumm hat und öffentlich gegen den Strom schwimmen wird.


----------



## Threshold (12. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

wo sage ich, dass die reichen flüchten?
Ich sage, dass die flüchten, die es sich leisten können.
Dazu brauchst du Geld, aber auch Beziehungen. Bei einigen reicht die Beziehnung, denn die kennen schon welche, die vor einigen Jahren geflohen sind.
Ich z.B. wüsste gar nicht, wie ich flüchten soll, wenn ich flüchten müsste.

Und dass die Mehrheit ungebildet ist, glaube ich z.B. nicht.
Warum sollten die Einwanderer nicht optimal sein? Wer entscheidet, was optimal ist? Du?
Zuerst beantragen sie Asyl. Als Kriegsflüchtling aus Syrien wird der Asylantrag genehmigt, was allerdings einige Monate dauern wird, wenn nicht viel länger, bei der menge an Menschen, die kommt.
In der Zeit dürfen sie aber nicht arbeiten und müssen sich alles genehmigen lassen, was sie machen wollen. 
Wie das mit Sprachkursen aussieht, weiß ich nicht, aber ich nehme mal stark an, dass das kaum für alle innerhalb so kurzer Zeit machbar ist.
Was ist so schwer daran zu sagen, dass unser Asylsystem einfach für den Arsch ist? Denn das ist ja dafür ausgelegt, dass keiner Asyl bekommen sollte. Das zeigt ja schon das Dublin Abkommen.
Und des weiteren gehe ich stark davon aus, dass die allermeisten wieder zurück nach Syrien wollen, wenn der Krieg dort zu Ende ist und ein stabiles, demokratisches System etabliert ist.


----------



## warawarawiiu (12. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Rolk schrieb:


> Das beisst sich zu sehr mit der allgemeinen Stimmungsmache, dass wir uns nur gute wertvolle Menschen ins Land holen, also wird das vermutlich so lange wie möglich vertuscht werden. Bin aber trotzdem gespannt ob wer den Mumm hat und öffentlich gegen den Strom schwimmen wird.



Diverse Politiker, Bürokraten, Gesellschafter und offizielle äußern ihre bedenken seit 1-3 tagen wesentlich offener auch in Netzwerken wie Facebook.

Die Stimmung diesbezüglich scheint langsam zu kippen, auch weil Leute die bis jetzt immer extrem pro zu diesem Thema waren, nun auch im persönlichen leben und nicht nur auf Facebook mit flüchtlingsheimen, Gewalt und auch verzicht vor Ort konfrontiert werden.

Ich versichere dir: in 1-2 Monaten, wird die Stimmung im Volk extrem gekippt sein, was ich leider nicht für sehr gut halte.


Extreme sind immer schlecht..... diese extreme Willkommenspolitik genauso wie die Extreme Rechtsradikalität.

Leider glaube ich dass die Politik momentan völlig versagt und ein Gleichgewicht bald nicht mehr möglich ist.


----------



## Rolk (12. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Diverse Politiker, Bürokraten, Gesellschafter und offizielle äußern ihre bedenken seit 1-3 tagen wesentlich offener auch in Netzwerken wie Facebook.
> 
> Die Stimmung diesbezüglich scheint langsam zu kippen, auch weil Leute die bis jetzt immer extrem pro zu diesem Thema waren, nun auch im persönlichen leben und nicht nur auf Facebook mit flüchtlingsheimen, Gewalt und auch verzicht vor Ort konfrontiert werden.
> 
> ...



Ich muss zugeben das ich die letzen 2-3 Tage Nachrichten gemieden habe. Hatte einfach keine Lust mehr mir in meiner knappen Zeit vorselektierte Musterflüchtlinge unter die Nase halten zu lassen. Das es seit kurzem auch mal ein paar kritische Stimmen an die Öffentlichkeit geschafft haben habe ich natürlich auch mitbekommen, hauptsächlich ausgerechnet von meiner "Lieblingspartei" CSU.


----------



## warawarawiiu (12. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Threshold schrieb:


> wo sage ich, dass die reichen flüchten?
> Ich sage, dass die flüchten, die es sich leisten können.
> Dazu brauchst du Geld, aber auch Beziehungen. Bei einigen reicht die Beziehnung, denn die kennen schon welche, die vor einigen Jahren geflohen sind.
> Ich z.B. wüsste gar nicht, wie ich flüchten soll, wenn ich flüchten müsste.
> ...



Die allerwenigsten wedernmwieder zurück wollen, dass versichere ich dir.
Oder würdest du wieder in ein Land zurückholen das von Krieg und Zerstörung geprägt war oder würdest du lieber in einem sicheren Land bleiben das wesentlich mehr Möglichkeiten bietet.


Man kann den Flüchtlingen (vor allem den Wirtschaftsflüchtlingen) nicht verdenken dass sie hier zu uns wollen, das würde jeder so machen.


Unser Asylsystem versagt, weil die Menschen überlastet sind und niemand damit gerechnet hat das so viele Menschen auf einmal kommen könnten.

Wir werden sehen wo das noch einführt, ich jedenfalls beäuge das ganze momentan noch kommentarlos (im realen leben), sehe allerdings wie Kollegen, freunde und Familie immer mehr bedenken und Wut äußern........ warum?
........weil sie nicht unbegründet angst haben..... und angst kann etwas sehr gefährliches und schlechtes sein.


----------



## Nightslaver (12. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> ........weil sie nicht unbegründet angst haben..... und angst kann etwas sehr gefährliches und schlechtes sein.



Angst ist in solchen Fällen immer schlecht, Angst ist ein Urinstinkt bei Menschen und Tieren der direkten gefährlichen Situationen das überleben sichern soll, das Problem dabei ist das Angst auch das rationale Denken negativ beeinflusst und auftritt wen das direkte Überleben eigentlich nicht gefährdet ist.
Wie im Fall der Flüchtlingsproblematik.
Das und das negativ beeinflusste rationale denken führt dann dazu das die Menschen fragwürdige Entscheidungen fällen und sich irrational verhalten, beispielsweise Brandstiftung begehen und Flüchtlingsunterkünfte unbrauchbar zu machen, komplett abblocken, ihre Stimme dem rechten Spektrum geben weil die deren Ängste bedienen und versprechen dagegen etwas zu unternehmen, usw.
Dinge die sie normalerweise eigentlich nicht machen würden.

Grade in solchen Situationen müsste es die Politik sein die die Ängste der Bevölkerung ernst nimmt, mit den Menschen redet und objektive Fakten schaft, leider nur sieht die Realität so aus, wie schon bei Pegida, das die Politik ehr stigmatisiert, unobjektive Äußerungen tätigt und nicht mit den Menschen redet.
Meiner Meinung nach auch ein Zeichen dafür wie es um unsere Politik schon seit geraumer Zeit bestelt ist, wie weit sich die Politik inzwischen vom eigenen Volk entfernt hat wen es um Empatie im Umgang mit den Menschen geht, die "scheinbar" für den politischen Kurs und politische Gestaltung des Landes keine gesteigerte Rolle mehr spielen.


----------



## Threshold (12. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Diverse Politiker, Bürokraten, Gesellschafter und offizielle äußern ihre bedenken seit 1-3 tagen wesentlich offener auch in Netzwerken wie Facebook.



Ja, das sind Leute aus dem immer gleichen Lager.
Da muss ich mir nur das Geschwafel von diversen Unionspolitikern anhören, dann weiß ich, was dort vertreten wird.



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Die Stimmung diesbezüglich scheint langsam zu kippen, auch weil Leute die bis jetzt immer extrem pro zu diesem Thema waren, nun auch im persönlichen leben und nicht nur auf Facebook mit flüchtlingsheimen, Gewalt und auch verzicht vor Ort konfrontiert werden.



Wo kippt die Stimmung?
die Bevölkerung ist da ganz anderer Meinung als die Unionspolitiker. 
Das hat ja auch Merkel inzwischen gemerkt und deswegen hat sie wieder mal das gemacht, was sie am besten kann -- eine Pirouette gedreht und schwupps schreitet sie mit der Mehrheit.



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Ich versichere dir: in 1-2 Monaten, wird die Stimmung im Volk extrem gekippt sein, was ich leider nicht für sehr gut halte.



Das glaube ich nicht.



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Extreme sind immer schlecht..... diese extreme Willkommenspolitik genauso wie die Extreme Rechtsradikalität.



Es gibt keine extreme Willkommenspolitik. 
Menschen, die zu uns kommen, weil sie woanders gefährdet sind, erhalten die Hilfe und Zuwendung, die notwendig ist.
Bei uns in der Stadt ist jetzt auch eine Sporthalle umgestaltet worden. Dort sind nun Flüchtlinge eingezogen, ich glaube vor einer Woche, oder so, wahrscheinlich ziehen da noch weitere ein. Ich schätze, insgesamt ein paar Hundert, zumindest ist die Sporthalle groß genug für die Menge.
Die Flüchtlinge kriegen Lebensmittel, Kleidung, und was man sonst so braucht zum Leben.
Das hat mit einer Willkommenspolitik nichts zu tun, da geht es um die Würde des menschen. Ich erinnere an das Grundgesetz.

Bei uns in der Stadt gibt es keine nennenswerte rechtsextreme Zelle oder dergleichen. 
Heute Morgen habe ich auch einige Flüchtlinge gesehen, die haben sich die Stadt angeguckt.
Männer wie Frauen. Da läuft auch keine Frau Voll verschleiert herum.
Die Männer haben auch niemanden überfallen oder genötigt oder sonst was. Die waren einfach nur froh, dass sie endlich einen Platz zum Schlafen gefunden haben und wieder ein geregeltes Leben vor sich haben.



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Leider glaube ich dass die Politik momentan völlig versagt und ein Gleichgewicht bald nicht mehr möglich ist.



Dass die Politik versagt, ist ja nichts neues. Das Problem ist halt, dass merkel und Co, das erst versucht haben auszusitzen, was Merkel ja immer macht und dann viel zu spät in die Puschen kamen und jetzt vor Tatsachen stehen.



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Die allerwenigsten wedernmwieder zurück wollen, dass versichere ich dir.



Das glaube ich nicht. 



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Oder würdest du wieder in ein Land zurückholen das von Krieg und Zerstörung geprägt war oder würdest du lieber in einem sicheren Land bleiben das wesentlich mehr Möglichkeiten bietet.



Die meisten sind Heimatverbunden, das ist so bei den Menschen.
die werden wieder zurück wollen, wenn es die Möglichkeit gibt. Natürlich glaube ich das.
Außerdem haben die gute Chancen, in der Heimat gute Jobs zu finden.
Wenn Assad und der IS beseitigt sind, muss das Land aufgebaut werden. Da brauchst du Handwerker, Ingenieure, Fachkräfte. Wenn du dann noch mehrere Sprachen sprichst, hast du offene Türen.



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Man kann den Flüchtlingen (vor allem den Wirtschaftsflüchtlingen) nicht verdenken dass sie hier zu uns wollen, das würde jeder so machen.



Wir reden von Kriegsflüchtlingen.
Die Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge, von denen du redest, kommen aus dem Kosovo und Afrika.



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Unser Asylsystem versagt, weil die Menschen überlastet sind und niemand damit gerechnet hat das so viele Menschen auf einmal kommen könnten.



Es war schon länger bekannt, dass die Anzahl der Flüchtlinge steigen wird. Nur Merkel versuchte das auszusitzen und zu ignorieren, das ist eben ihre Politik.
Nur klappt das halt nicht, und jetzt ist ihr alles vor die Füße gefallen und da sie Druck aus ihrer Partei kriegt, macht sie wieder eine Politik der langen Überlegungen und geringen Entscheidungen.



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Wir werden sehen wo das noch einführt, ich jedenfalls beäuge das ganze momentan noch kommentarlos (im realen leben), sehe allerdings wie Kollegen, freunde und Familie immer mehr bedenken und Wut äußern........ warum?
> ........weil sie nicht unbegründet angst haben..... und angst kann etwas sehr gefährliches und schlechtes sein.



Ich sehe das in erster Linie positiv. Wenn Menschen ihre Heimat verlassen, müssen sie schon sehr, sehr verzweifelt sein, denn sonst würde man nicht alles hinter sich lassen und das große Risiko der Flucht auf sich nehmen.
Daher muss den Menschen in erster Linie geholfen werden.
Dass du darunter immer mal welche hast, die das System ausnutzen und vielleicht auch kriminell werden/sind, liegt an der Natur des Menschen, dagegen kann man nichts machen, das muss man hinnehmen und aushalten.
Aber die meisten sind dankbar, dass wir sie aufnehmen und man sich um sie kümmert.

Meine Frau hat die alten Kinderkleidung von unseren Kindern vom Dachboden geholt -- die brauchen wir nun wirklich nicht mehr, sind aber in einem guten Zustand -- die werden wir morgen hinbringen und dort abgeben.
Die Kleidung findet sicher rasch einen neuen Besitzer, der dankbar dafür sein wird und das ist das, was uns Menschen eben ausmacht, dass wir uns um andere Menschen kümmern, denen es nicht so gut geht.
Daher glaube ich auch immer an das Gute im Menschen und akzeptiere, dass darunter halt eine Handvoll Spinner und Vollpfosten sind. Das findet sich ja auf beiden Seiten, wie die letzen Wochen gezeigt haben.


----------



## warawarawiiu (12. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Angst ist in solchen Fällen immer schlecht, Angst ist ein Urinstinkt bei Menschen und Tieren der direkten gefährlichen Situationen das überleben sichern soll, das Problem dabei ist das Angst auch das rationale Denken negativ beeinflusst und auftritt wen das direkte Überleben eigentlich nicht gefährdet ist.
> Wie im Fall der Flüchtlingsproblematik.
> Das und das negativ beeinflusste rationale denken führt dann dazu das die Menschen fragwürdige Entscheidungen fällen und sich irrational verhalten, beispielsweise Brandstiftung begehen und Flüchtlingsunterkünfte unbrauchbar zu machen, komplett abblocken, ihre Stimme dem rechten Spektrum geben weil die deren Ängste bedienen und versprechen dagegen etwas zu unternehmen, usw.
> Dinge die sie normalerweise eigentlich nicht machen würden.
> ...



Dito.

Angst ist wie schon gesagt etwas gefährliches.


Aber seien wir realistisch:
Diese angst ist nicht unbegründet denn das was gerade passiert bedeutet einschnitte für die deutschen (alleine schon die finanziellen ausgaben)


Und was aus angst wird, zeigt uns gerade Österreich:

Ende des Kopf-an-Kopf-Rennens der Parteien. Lagen zu Beginn des Sommers SPÖ, ÖVP und FPÖ noch praktisch gleichauf, sind jetzt die Plätze eins, zwei und drei klar verteilt. Wäre schon heute Nationalratswahl, wäre die FPÖ der eindeutige Sieger. Das zeigt die aktuelle Gallup-Umfrage für ÖSTERREICH (1. bis 3. September, 400 Befragte).



Quelle: Umfrage: FPÃ– legt Ã¼berall zu




Oder anders gesagt: dort würde, wenn heute Wahlen wären, bedingt durch die aktuelle Flüchtlingspolitik, eine rechtsgerichtete Partei an der Macht.


Die Politik auch in Deutschland erreicht momentan mit ihren extremen Handlungen in der flüchtlingspolitik nur eines:

Sie spaltet das Volk, wiegelt es gegeneinander auf (was momentan sich Leute auf Facebook beschimpfen habe ich noch nie gesehen..... auch im Freundeskreis) und drängt die Leute dazu die mit kritischen Kommentaren gleich in die rechte ecke gestellt werden, tatsächlich dazu ebenfalls extrem zu handeln und rechte Parteien zu wählen.




Ich bspw. war bis jetzt immer SPD Wähler....... aber ich versichere, auch ich werde mit meiner nächsten Wahlstimme ein ganz anderes Zeichen in eine extremer Richtung  setzen.
Wenn es mir schon nicht gestattet ist in der Öffentlichkeit meine Meinung zu sagen (wegen karriereeinschnitten etc.), dann werde ich das eben, so wie SEHR VIELE andere auch die jetzt noch ihre klappe halten, bei der nächsten anonymen wahl tun.


Das ist zwar traurig, aber wenn de einzige Möglichkeit die man noch hat so aussieht, dann wird man die wahrnehmen.


----------



## warawarawiiu (12. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, das sind Leute aus dem immer gleichen Lager.
> Da muss ich mir nur das Geschwafel von diversen Unionspolitikern anhören, dann weiß ich, was dort vertreten wird.
> 
> 
> ...



Lieber treshold, 

Die diversen Bürokraten Politiker usw die ich meinte sind keine rechtsextremen, sondern Bürgermeister, abgeordnete, Leiter von Hilfsorganisationen oder Menschenrechtsorganisationen die auf Problematiken hinweisen und Kritik äußern und um Hilfe schreien.


Zu deinem ganzen Rest mit dem Motto "die Stimmung kippt nicht" einfach mal die aktuellen umfrageergebnisse und testwahlen  aus Österreich ansehen die ich einen post vorher gepostet habe.die rechte hat MASSIV zugelegt.


----------



## Sparanus (12. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Flüchtlingskrise: Orbán will Flüchtlinge in Syriens Nachbarländer abschieben | ZEIT ONLINE
Ich weiß nicht was ich über Orban denken soll, eigentlich mag ich ihn ja nicht,
aber manchmal hat er eine bemerkenswerte Klarheit.

Ausschreitungen: Bahnverkehr am Hamburger Hauptbahnhof zeitweilig gesperrt | ZEIT ONLINE
Rotes Hamburg...
Auch nur Extremisten, falls die Rechtsextremen mal mehr macht bekommen, werden
sich mit denen laufen die sie heute bekämpfen, war schon 1933 so.


----------



## cryon1c (12. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Lieber treshold,
> 
> Die diversen Bürokraten Politiker usw die ich meinte sind keine rechtsextremen, sondern Bürgermeister, abgeordnete, Leiter von Hilfsorganisationen oder Menschenrechtsorganisationen die auf Problematiken hinweisen und Kritik äußern und um Hilfe schreien.
> 
> ...



Wieso schreien die nach Hilfe? Weil sie sich nicht vorbereitet haben. Keiner hat es, obwohl die Zahlen bekannt waren und ständig korrigiert werden. Die sollen keine Kritik äussern sondern arbeiten damit es die "Problematiken" nicht mehr gibt. Dafür sind die da, rummotzen kann jeder.


----------



## Sparanus (12. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

@cryon1c
Sag mal was machst du eigentlich für Flüchtlinge?


----------



## cryon1c (12. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Sparanus schrieb:


> @cryon1c
> Sag mal was machst du eigentlich für Flüchtlinge?



Übersetzen, einige Sachen spenden die sich hier angesammelt haben, Informationen bereitstellen. Und auch Organisation bei einigen Events (Bereich DJing, PA, Licht, Videoinstallationen), kostenfrei, damit die Leute nicht nur was zu fressen und einen Schlafsack haben, sondern auch etwas Kultur mitkriegen. 
Was machst du für Flüchtlinge so? Und nein, dagegen demonstrieren gehen zählt nicht.


----------



## warawarawiiu (12. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Wieso schreien die nach Hilfe? Weil sie sich nicht vorbereitet haben. Keiner hat es, obwohl die Zahlen bekannt waren und ständig korrigiert werden. Die sollen keine Kritik äussern sondern arbeiten damit es die "Problematiken" nicht mehr gibt. Dafür sind die da, rummotzen kann jeder.



Rummotzem kann jeder......

Dass a
Habe ich mir beim lesen deines Kommentars ebenfalls gedacht.


Hast du dir das wirklich mal durchgelesen?
404 Not Found.

Ich kopiert die mal den interessanten teil dieses hilfegesuches heraus:
"Diese Situation spielt denjenigen Männern in die Hände, die Frauen ohnehin eine untergeordnete Rolle zuweisen und allein reisende Frauen als „Freiwild“ behandeln.   
Die Folge sind zahlreiche Vergewaltigungen und sexuelle Übergriffe, zunehmend wird auch von Zwangsprostitution berichtet.  
Es muss deutlich gesagt werden, dass es sich hierbei nicht um Einzelfälle handelt."

Oder die vielen überlasteten Gemeinden und kommunen und Polizeikräfte.... was sollten sie sich denn vorbereiten?


Ich rede hier von den kleinen Gemeinden, Bürgermeistern, lokalpolotikern, hilfsverbänden die überfordert sind.
WAS HÄTTEN DIE DENN VORBEREITEN SOLLEN UND WAS SOLLEN SIE ARBEITEN?
Das sind Leute wie du und ich die ihr bestes geben vor Ort, aber es sind weder plant noch Gelder da um noch mehr zu tun.

Wenn überhaupt ist die "grosse Politik" mit Merkel und Co in Verantwortung gewesen.


Dein Kommentare ist nicht nur realitätsfern, sondern klingt mach einer mehr als undurchdachten lauten extremen aussage. 
Es kann ja jeder an Diskussionen teilnehmen, aber dein kommentar war hier in etwa so sinnvoll wie wenn du etwas über Bratwürste und Gummibärchen im netzteilforum geschrieben hättest.


----------



## Sparanus (12. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Was machst du für Flüchtlinge so? Und nein, dagegen demonstrieren gehen zählt nicht.


Nichts spezielles, als Mitglied des Roten Kreuzes und der Freiwilligen Feuerwehr frage ich nicht wer es ist,
wenn jemand meine Hilfe braucht. Deswegen finde ich es einfach nur heuchlerisch, wie sich einige jetzt als
große Helfer aufführen, man muss immer seine Pflicht tun.

Jemand der nur jetzt etwas tut, weil es populär ist, aber Zeit seines Lebens andere arme Menschen wie Obdachlose etc ignoriert ist nichts wert.

Politisch geht es mir ausschließlich um Deutschland.


----------



## warawarawiiu (12. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Übersetzen, einige Sachen spenden die sich hier angesammelt haben, Informationen bereitstellen. Und auch Organisation bei einigen Events (Bereich DJing, PA, Licht, Videoinstallationen), kostenfrei, damit die Leute nicht nur was zu fressen und einen Schlafsack haben, sondern auch etwas Kultur mitkriegen.
> Was machst du für Flüchtlinge so? Und nein, dagegen demonstrieren gehen zählt nicht.



Ich zahle bspw steuern.

Danke, gerne geschehen. 

@sparanus
Dazu gab es letztens einen interessanten Artikel wie sich manche Menschen damit profilieren und den bauch Pinsel lassen weil sie helfen und dass es typisch deutsch wäre...... man macht das nicht um zu helfen..... man macht es um sich zu profilieren und als jemand besseres zu fühlen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (12. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Flüchtlingskrise: Orbán will Flüchtlinge in Syriens Nachbarländer abschieben | ZEIT ONLINE
> Ich weiß nicht was ich über Orban denken soll, eigentlich mag ich ihn ja nicht,
> aber manchmal hat er eine bemerkenswerte Klarheit.



Ich bezweifle mal, dass man feststellen kann, ob ein syrischer Flüchtling aus einem Lager im Nachbarland oder direkt aus dem Kriegsgebiet Syrien kommt. Außerdem ist sein Vorschlag nur der Versuch einer  Abwälzung der Probleme auf andere Länder (Länder die ohnehin schon wesentlich mehr für die Flüchtlinge tun als Ungarn). Orban ist einfach nur egoistisch wie immer.

Die Flüchtingskrise in Europa wäre gar kein so großes Problem, wenn Länder wie Ungarn sich nicht beharrlich gegen die Verteilungsquote wehren würden. Wenn die Last gleichmäßig verteilt wird, wird sie für alle Länder tragbar.


----------



## Sparanus (12. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Wenn die Last gleichmäßig verteilt wird, wird sie für alle Länder tragbar.


Einerseits ja, anderseits wollen die nur in bestimmte EU Länder:


> Orbán kritisierte erneut die Entscheidung der Bundesregierung, in Ungarn wartende Migranten nach Deutschland zu lassen. "Diese Ankündigung hat in Ungarn eine Revolte ausgelöst", sagte er. Migranten seien aus ihren Unterkünften ausgebrochen und hätten Polizisten angegriffen. "Sie verweigerten, sich registrieren zu lassen, wie es das EU-Recht vorschreibt."



Wenn jetzt alle anderen Länder die Leistungen für Flüchtlinge auf das Deutsche Niveau anheben, haben die noch vor morgen
früh eine Revolution, denn in anderen EU Ländern geht es den Leuten nicht so gut wie hier und die würden so etwas nicht akzeptieren.


----------



## DarkScorpion (12. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Jetzt ist es soweit.

Erlanger Studenten zum Auszug gezwungen? - Erlangen - nordbayern.de


----------



## Captn (12. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ähnliches habe ich heute auch schon gelesen:

Regierung prüft Zwangsvermietungen an Flüchtlinge - DIE WELT mobil


----------



## Sparanus (12. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Warum seht ihr das so kritisch aus dieser Perspektive?
@DarkScorpion
Liest sich für mich eher wie das normale rausekeln von Mietern nur mit einem anderen Mittel als sonst.
Hier sind die Flüchtlinge nicht das Problem.
@CaptainStuhlgang
Niemand wird rausgeworfen und es wird gut gezahlt.

Ich sehe hier nur die Gefahr, dass sich einige an dieser Situation bereichern.


----------



## Ruptet (12. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle mal, dass man feststellen kann, ob ein syrischer Flüchtling aus einem Lager im Nachbarland oder direkt aus dem Kriegsgebiet Syrien kommt. Außerdem ist sein Vorschlag nur der Versuch einer  Abwälzung der Probleme auf andere Länder (Länder die ohnehin schon wesentlich mehr für die Flüchtlinge tun als Ungarn). Orban ist einfach nur egoistisch wie immer.
> 
> Die Flüchtingskrise in Europa wäre gar kein so großes Problem, wenn Länder wie Ungarn sich nicht beharrlich gegen die Verteilungsquote wehren würden. Wenn die Last gleichmäßig verteilt wird, wird sie für alle Länder tragbar.



Orban ist momentan der einzige, der versucht etwas an der Situation zu ändern. Was tun unserer Politiker, außer Mitleid heucheln und Ungarn kritisieren ? Alle Flüchtlinge ins Land winken, weil sie nicht wissen, wie man damit umzugehen hat.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das Dilemma ist ja eher, was in Syrien übrig bleibt, wenn die gebildete Klasse geflohen ist?
> Das sind dann solche Leute, die sich von radikalen Ansichten viel leichter beeinflussen lassen. Da sind dann die Gefolgsleute von Assad darunter und solche, die sich dem IS anschließen und niemand mehr, der dazwischen ist.
> Bedeutet also, dass der Konflikt noch weiter geht und es kein Ende zu geben scheint.



Guck dir die nicht-Infrastruktur und gesellschaftliche nicht-Struktur an, die in Syrien übriggeblieben ist. Das Land wird bis auf weiteres kaum Betätigungsmöglicheiten für höher Qualifizierte bieten und hätte auch keine Einnahmen, um diese zu bezahlen. Wenn die internationale Gemeinschaft kein Wunderwerk in Sachen state building abliefert, dann wird das ein zweites Afghanistan und wäre die ehemalige Oberschicht nicht vor dem Krieg geflohen, würde sie es vor den folgenden Verhältnissen machen.

(Wird übrigens auch spannend in Bezug auf EU und USA. Bislang gabs solche failed states ja nur in "geht den Industrienationen am Arsch vorbei", diesmal an den Grenzen zur Türkei und Israel.)




warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Dito.
> 
> Angst ist wie schon gesagt etwas gefährliches.
> 
> ...



Vorurteile, Stammtischparolen und Verallgemeinerungen sind KEINE Begründung.




Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn jetzt alle anderen Länder die Leistungen für Flüchtlinge auf das Deutsche Niveau anheben, haben die noch vor morgen
> früh eine Revolution, denn in anderen EU Ländern geht es den Leuten nicht so gut wie hier und die würden so etwas nicht akzeptieren.



Kaufkraftparitätisch wäre das Niveau der deutschen Flüchtlingshilfe für diese Länder durchaus machbar, schließlich sinken die Kosten für Flüchtlingsbetreuer, einfache Unterkünfte und Lebensmittel 1:1 mit den Lohnkosten für einfache Arbeiter, Bauarbeiter und Bauern. Berücksichtigt man, dass die Länder ohnehin unter Braindrain in Richtung Deutschland, England und Co leiden, könnten vergleichsweise gut ausgebildete, vorerst ans Land gebundene Flüchtlinge sogar eine wirtschaftliche Bereicherung sein. Dummerweise haben die Politiker zahlreicher osteuropäischer Staaten eine jahrzehntelange Tradidtion von nationalistischen, monokulturellen Idealen aufgebaut, die diese Gesellschaften extrem unattraktiv für Einwanderer macht und umgekehrt den Politikern eine 180°-Drehung für jede Öffnung nach außern abverlangt. Gerade Ungarn schafft es noch nicht einmal, einheimische Minderheiten als gleichwertigen Bestandteil der Gesellschaft zu integrieren.


----------



## Sparanus (12. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Kaufkraftparitätisch wäre das Niveau der deutschen Flüchtlingshilfe für diese Länder durchaus machbar


Eingeschränkt machbar.
Wie dem auch so, eine Quote bringt es nicht, weil die da nicht hinwollen
und daran kann man auf die schnelle nichts ändern. Das braucht mMn. mindestens 3-5 Jahre,
wenn man es wirklich ändern will.


----------



## Oberst Klink (12. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Diese ganze Flüchtlings- und Asylkrise geht mir langsam wirklich auf den Zeiger.

Ständig liest man davon in den Zeitungen, im Internet und in TV und Radio ist auch alles voll davon. 

In den Social Networks wird ständig darüber disskutiert und Propaganda betrieben, sowohl von den Befürwortern als auch den Gegnern. 

Mittlerweile verlangt sogar die Politik, dass Facebook & Co. fremdenfeindliche Kommentare löscht. Bei solchen Forderungen denke ich sofort wieder an Zensur, da es überforderten Facebook-Mitarbeitern sicherlich schwer fallen dürfte, eine grenze zwischen Meinungsäußerung und Volksverhetzung zu ziehen. Da kann es sein, dass unliebsame Äußerungen im Zweifelsfall gelöscht werden, obwohl sie nicht fremdenfeindlich sind. 

In den Medien wird immer nur die Pro-Asyl-Seite hervorgehoben, es ist die Rede von einer Bereicherung unserer Kultur durch die Flüchtlinge. Man geht fast ausschließlich auf die positiven Seiten ein und schweigt sich über die negativen Seiten aus. 

In der Bevölkerung scheint es sowas wie Differenzierung nicht mehr zu geben. Entweder ist man pro-Asyl oder ein Nazi. 

Viele wollen helfen, sind für unbegrenzte Zuwanderung, scheinen sich aber keine Gedanken darüber zu machen, wo diese Leute alle hin sollen und welche Folgen das für unser Land hätte. Manchen Leuten scheint nicht klar zu sein, dass man damit unseren Staat auch überfordern und zum Zusammenbruch führen kann. 

Irgendwann kommt sicher der kritische Punkt an dem alles zusammenbricht und die Stimmung kippt.


----------



## Nightslaver (12. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Wie dem auch so, eine Quote bringt es nicht, weil die da nicht hinwollen



Jepp, das ist in der tat eines der Probleme. Selbst wen die EU sich darauf einigen würde das das jedes Land sich zu eine fairen Aufnahme von Flüchtlingen verpflichten würde und da mitziehen würde, es würde vorraussichtlich an den Flüchtlingen scheitern.
Vor ein paar Tagen hatte hatte ich dazu was im Fernsehn gesehen gehabt.
Die Aussage war grob die folgende:
"Die Flüchtlinge haben eine konkrette Vorstellung wo sie hinwollen, meist ist das Östereich, Deutschland, Schweden und England. Würde man sie nun auf Grund einer Quote in ein anderes Land verfrachten wo sie garnicht hin wollten könnte das zu einer neuen Flüchtlingswanderung innerhalb der EU führen weil die Flüchtlinge in den Ländern wo sie "zwangs"hinverfrachtet werden nicht bleiben wollen und aus den Aufnahmeeinrichtungen abhauen."

Das ist in der tat ein denkbares Szenario das passieren könnte würde man sich in der EU auf eine Quote einigen, von daher ist es auch fraglich ob so eine Quote die Lösung ist, sehr vermutlich nicht. Genauso wenig kann es aber für Deutschland und die anderen begehrten Flüchtlingszielländer die Lösung sein alle hier aufzunehmen.

Dieses Jahr werden es mindestens 1 Million Flüchtlinge sein, vermutlich aber sogar noch weit mehr. Wieviele kommen nässtes Jahr, oder wie lange, selbst wen es nur soviele wie dieses Jahr werden, wird die Zahl solch vieler Flüchtlinge anhalten, wo wir nicht mal wissen wann in Syrien wieder so sichere Zustände herrschen das man die Flüchtlinge zurück schicken könnte und wieviele werden selbst wen dieser Fall eintritt noch freiwillig zurück gehen? Haben wir dann auch hier randalierende Flüchtlinge die in den Hungerstreik treten und Sitzblockaden veranstalten, die Sicherheitskräfte angreifen um nicht zurück zu müssen?

Eines ist sicher, irgend eine Lösung muss gefunden werden und vermutlich wird die nicht funktionieren ohne das man den Flüchtlingen klar macht das eben nicht jeder sein Glück in Deutschland finden können wird, dauerhaft ist es nämlich auch für Deutschland keine Lösung jährlich 1 Million und mehr Flüchtlinge aufzunehmen.


----------



## Ruptet (12. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Mazedonien: Facebook-Video zeigt unfassbare Gewalt der Polizei gegen Flüchtlinge - News - Salzburg24.at

Zum schießen 
Flüchtlinge tanzen aus der Reihe, wollen ihren Willen durchsetzen und wenn sie zurechtgestutzt werden von der Polizei, schlüpft man wieder in die Opferrolle.
Natürlich auch, wie von den "Gutmenschen" üblich, werden nur kurzen Ausschnitte mehrerer Stunden gezeigt, wo die Polizei zuschlägt...dass die Flüchtlinge zuerst die Polizisten angegriffen haben, sieht man natürlich nirgends.


----------



## cryon1c (12. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Ruptet schrieb:


> Mazedonien: Facebook-Video zeigt unfassbare Gewalt der Polizei gegen Flüchtlinge - News - Salzburg24.at
> 
> Zum schießen
> Flüchtlinge tanzen aus der Reihe, wollen ihren Willen durchsetzen und wenn sie zurechtgestutzt werden von der Polizei, schlüpft man wieder in die Opferrolle.
> Natürlich auch, wie von den "Gutmenschen" üblich, werden nur kurzen Ausschnitte mehrerer Stunden gezeigt, wo die Polizei zuschlägt...dass die Flüchtlinge zuerst die Polizisten angegriffen haben, sieht man natürlich nirgends.



Dann schmeiß mal die komplette Aufnahme in die Runde. Am besten übersetzt mit Untertiteln damit man auch beide Seiten versteht. 
Die Polizei hat nicht den Knüppel gegen hilflose Leute rauszuholen, die nur Hilfe suchen. Da sind auch Kinder und Frauen dabei. 
Es wird nicht umsonst scharf verurteilt, was die da drüben so abziehen, dafür müsste es von der EU auf den Deckel geben - finanziell versteht sich, dann merken die schnell was die da so anstellen.


----------



## Threshold (12. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Lieber treshold,
> 
> Die diversen Bürokraten Politiker usw die ich meinte sind keine rechtsextremen, sondern Bürgermeister, abgeordnete, Leiter von Hilfsorganisationen oder Menschenrechtsorganisationen die auf Problematiken hinweisen und Kritik äußern und um Hilfe schreien.



Ja, natürlich weisen sie darauf hin.
Ich hab doch gesagt, dass Merkel es mal wieder aussitzen wollte und das funktioniert halt nicht und jetzt ist die Katze schon in den Sack gelandet, da kannst du dann nicht mehr zurück und alles, was nun kommt, kommt zu spät und nicht in ausreichenden Mengen.
Aber das ist ja nicht die Schuld der Flüchtlinge und auch nicht die Schuld der vielen Menschen, die helfen, sondern alleine die Schuld der Regierung in Berlin.
Beschwere dich also bei Merkel und nicht bei den Flüchtlingen.



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Zu deinem ganzen Rest mit dem Motto "die Stimmung kippt nicht" einfach mal die aktuellen umfrageergebnisse und testwahlen  aus Österreich ansehen die ich einen post vorher gepostet habe.die rechte hat MASSIV zugelegt.



Österreich?
Was hat das jetzt mit der deutschen Bevölkerung zu tun?
Die Hilfsbereitschaft in der Bevölkerung ist ungebrochen und das würde ich auch nicht klein reden.
Denn genau die sorgen dafür, dass es trotzdem klappt, obwohl der Staat so kläglich versagt hat.


----------



## Leob12 (12. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Mittlerweile verlangt sogar die Politik, dass Facebook & Co. fremdenfeindliche Kommentare löscht. Bei solchen Forderungen denke ich sofort wieder an Zensur, da es überforderten Facebook-Mitarbeitern sicherlich schwer fallen dürfte, eine grenze zwischen Meinungsäußerung und Volksverhetzung zu ziehen. Da kann es sein, dass unliebsame Äußerungen im Zweifelsfall gelöscht werden, obwohl sie nicht fremdenfeindlich sind.


Meinungsfreiheit endet eben dort, wo die Rechte anderer Menschen verletzt werden. Fremdenfeindliche Posts wurden viel zu lange toleriert. Sowas kann man ruhig in privatem Rahmen äußern, aber in der Öffentlichkeit nicht.



Threshold schrieb:


> Österreich?
> Was hat das jetzt mit der deutschen Bevölkerung zu tun?
> Die Hilfsbereitschaft in der Bevölkerung ist ungebrochen und das würde ich auch nicht klein reden.
> Denn genau die sorgen dafür, dass es trotzdem klappt, obwohl der Staat so kläglich versagt hat.


Geht um eine Partei in Österreich, die seit Jahren schon in Umfragen zulegt, aber kaum politischen Einfluss hatte, zum Glück. Sie erzielt Umfragegewinne und manchmal auch Wahlergebnisse durch das Schüren von Ängsten, durch Islamfeindlichkeit und durch lautes protestieren, Lösungen haben sie aber keine. Und wenn, dann zahlt Österreich gleich mal 19 Mrd € weil ein Ex-Parteimitglied einst großspurig verkündet hat, das Geld wäre für die Zukunft gut angelegt. Und genau dieselbe Partei ist dafür, Geldmittel für Flüchtlinge einzuschränken. Und ganz nebenbei gibt es immer wieder Verurteilungen wegen Verhetzung, Wiederbetätigung und dergleichen. Erst kürzlich hat ein Richter eine Klage von dieser Partei abgeschmettert, als der Parteiobmann gegen die Bezeichnung "Volkshetzer" geklagt hat^^
Die Hilfsbereitschaft ist auch in Österreich sehr groß´, ohne die vielen freiwilligen Helfer würde es in Österreich auch ganz anders aussehen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (12. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

*Nightslaver* 

Ich weiß nicht, wie genau Junckers Plan mit der Verteilungsquote aussieht, aber meine "Vision" davon ist die, dass alles auf EU-Ebene geregelt wird. Nur noch ein EU-Asylrecht und keine individuellen Asylrechte der Mitgliedsstaaten mehr. Jeder Flüchtling, der EU-Territorium betritt, wird mit Fingerabdrücken registriert und kommt in die Datenbank der EU und dann wird er, ggf natürlich mit Kindern/Familie, einem EU-Land mit Kapazitäten zugeordnet. Menschenwürdige EU-Unterbringungstandards müssen eingeführt werden und europaweit gelten, es darf keine großen Qualitätsunterschiede bei der Unterbringung mehr geben. Ein Flüchtling, der in ein anderes EU-Land will als zugewiesen, muss dringende Gründe vorweisen. Kann er keine dringenden Gründe vorlegen und reist trotzdem ein, wird er in sein Herkunftsland abgeschoben. Und das alles sollte natürlich nur für Kriegsflüchtlinge gelten. Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge sollten generell abgeschoben werden, insofern sie nicht ausreichend qualifiziert sind. Die EU-Verteilungsquote errechnet sich aus BIP, Bevölkerungszahl und bereits vorhandenen Belastungen des jeweiligen EU-Landes.

Ich weiß, so etwas kann nicht schnell organisiert und umgesetzt werden und es ist wieder mal eine Beschneidung der Souveränität der EU-Mitgliedsländer, aber ich sehe zur anständigen Bewältigung der europäischen Flüchtlingskrise nur diesen Weg. Und Europa muss sich langsam mal entscheiden, ob es wirklich ein solidarischer Staatenverbund sein will, der in guten wie in schlechten Zeiten eng zusammenhält, seine Probleme gemeinsam löst und aufs große Ganze schaut oder ob es ein Haufen von eigenwilligen Nationen sein will, den ohnehin nichts verbindet bis auf die Zweckmäßigkeit wirtschaftlicher Kooperation. Ich dachte eigentlich immer, wir wären das Erste, aber die Sache mit Griechenland und der Umgang mit der Flüchtlingskrise lassen mich erheblich daran zweifeln.

*Ruptet
* 

Über die Verhältnismäßigkeit des Knüppeleinsatzes der Polizisten kann man natürlich nur spekulieren. Aber wenn ich seh, wie ein Polizist mit dem Knüppel auf einen Mann einschlägt, der ein kleines Mädchen auf dem Arm hat, dann krieg ich nen Hals.


----------



## Sparanus (12. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Europa wird niemals so sein, schon Deutschland ist beinahe so etwas wie eine Hegemonialmacht.


----------



## Bester_Nick (12. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Na ja, es lässt sich wohl nicht vermeiden, dass die bevölkerungsreichsten und wirtschaftsstärksten Nationen gewisse Entscheidungen der EU dominieren. Aber das ist nicht so schlimm, insofern diese Nationen als fair wahrgenommen werden. Und Europa hat es ja schon weit gebracht, wenn man mal überlegt, dass wir die letzten Jahrhunderte immer wieder aufeinander geschossen haben. Warum nun nicht noch ein Stück weiter gehen und noch enger zusammenrücken? Nach meiner Einschätzung liegt es einzig am Willen der EU-Staaten. Die aktuellen Krisen sind nicht nur eine Herausforderung, sondern auch eine Chance. Wir legen mit unseren jetzigen Entscheidungen die Weichen für die Zukunft. Werden sie uns enger zusammenbringen oder auseinandertreiben? Wir entscheiden über die Zukunft der EU während wir uns in der Geschichte fortbewegen.


----------



## Two-Face (12. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Im Europarat und im Parlament hocken sehr viele Bürokraten, die von nichts Ahnung haben.

Sieht man zum Beispiel sehr gut an den Lebensmittelgesetzen und Vorschriften, die sie herausgegeben haben und an den Gesundheitsbeschlüssen. 
Wenn sich die EU auf ein einheitliches aber auch angepasstes Gesetz zur Einwanderung einigt, welches vom jedem umgesetzt wird, dann ist das schon mal prinzipiell keine schlechte Idee, aber generell alles in Brüssel zu zentralisieren wäre ein gewaltiger Fehler, da würden wir einen GAU erleben.


----------



## BlackAcetal (12. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ich bin mir nicht so sicher, ob das hier jetzt recht zum Thema passt aber ich sitze grad im Bus aufm Weg nach Italien Abschlussfahrt und muss ganz hinten sitzen. Hinter mir die Bluetooth Boxen mit endlosem Trap dubstep Gedöhns getrennt von meiner eigenen Klasse nämlich in ner ganz anderen Klasse für 16 Stunden (!) und warum weil eine türkische Mitschülerin nicht wollte dass ihre Eltern sehen dass ein Junge neber ihr sitzt. Kann jeder davon halten was er will.


----------



## Sparanus (12. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Das hast du mit dir machen lassen?


----------



## Two-Face (12. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Das hast du mit dir machen lassen?


Da kann er nichts machen, wenn die Lehrer bzw. die Eltern eines Schülers bzw. einer Schülerin sagen: dies und das dann geschieht dies und das, sowas ist im heutigen Schulsystem die Regel.

Zum Thema passt das aber nicht wirklich, höchstens ein Beitrag für das Glaubens/Integrationsthema.


----------



## Woohoo (12. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht so sicher, ob das hier jetzt recht zum Thema passt aber ich sitze grad im Bus aufm Weg nach Italien Abschlussfahrt und muss ganz hinten sitzen. Hinter mir die Bluetooth Boxen mit endlosem Trap dubstep Gedöhns getrennt von meiner eigenen Klasse nämlich in ner ganz anderen Klasse für 16 Stunden (!) und warum weil eine türkische Mitschülerin nicht wollte dass ihre Eltern sehen dass ein Junge neber ihr sitzt. Kann jeder davon halten was er will.



Ist die Gute auch schon vollverschleiert weil sonst keine Ehre.  Sei doch froh sie wollte dich nur vor Ihrer Familie schützen.


----------



## BlackAcetal (12. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Grade an der Mukke gefallen gefunden:

Macht mal leiser! 
Warum?
Ich bete und es stört mich!

Alles klar!


----------



## warawarawiiu (13. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Grade an der Mukke gefallen gefunden:
> 
> Macht mal leiser!
> Warum?
> ...



Sag deiner Lehrerin du fühlst dich diskriminiert und ausgestoßen und nicht mehr in die klasse integriert.

Mal  gucken ob das Argument auch bei einem deutschen zieht


----------



## BlackAcetal (13. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Naja geht schon aber auf der Rückfahrt nehme ich keine Rücksicht auch wenn ich sie vor ihren Eltern auf die Backen küssen muss x)
Ist halt schade dass das heute so ist aber sonst kommt die Nazikeule.


----------



## warawarawiiu (13. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Naja geht schon aber auf der Rückfahrt nehme ich keine Rücksicht auch wenn ich sie vor ihren Eltern auf die Backen küssen muss x)
> Ist halt schade dass das heute so ist aber sonst kommt die Nazikeule.



Das ist ja das problem.....also, spiess umdrehen.

Du fühlst dich diskriminiert und fertig....... wenn du für das was du willst nicht aufsteht wird das nix 

Wundert mich sowieso dass das mädel mit auf klassenfahrt darf ohne after oder wenigstens Bruder.


----------



## Oberst Klink (13. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Split99999 schrieb:


> *Nightslaver*
> 
> Ich weiß nicht, wie genau Junckers Plan mit der Verteilungsquote aussieht, aber meine "Vision" davon ist die, dass alles auf EU-Ebene geregelt wird. Nur noch ein EU-Asylrecht und keine individuellen Asylrechte der Mitgliedsstaaten mehr. Jeder Flüchtling, der EU-Territorium betritt, wird mit Fingerabdrücken registriert und kommt in die Datenbank der EU und dann wird er, ggf natürlich mit Kindern/Familie, einem EU-Land mit Kapazitäten zugeordnet. Menschenwürdige EU-Unterbringungstandards müssen eingeführt werden und europaweit gelten, es darf keine großen Qualitätsunterschiede bei der Unterbringung mehr geben. Ein Flüchtling, der in ein anderes EU-Land will als zugewiesen, muss dringende Gründe vorweisen. Kann er keine dringenden Gründe vorlegen und reist trotzdem ein, wird er in sein Herkunftsland abgeschoben. Und das alles sollte natürlich nur für Kriegsflüchtlinge gelten. Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge sollten generell abgeschoben werden, insofern sie nicht ausreichend qualifiziert sind. Die EU-Verteilungsquote errechnet sich aus BIP, Bevölkerungszahl und bereits vorhandenen Belastungen des jeweiligen EU-Landes.
> 
> Ich weiß, so etwas kann nicht schnell organisiert und umgesetzt werden und es ist wieder mal eine Beschneidung der Souveränität der EU-Mitgliedsländer, aber ich sehe zur anständigen Bewältigung der europäischen Flüchtlingskrise nur diesen Weg. Und Europa muss sich langsam mal entscheiden, ob es wirklich ein solidarischer Staatenverbund sein will, der in guten wie in schlechten Zeiten eng zusammenhält, seine Probleme gemeinsam löst und aufs große Ganze schaut oder ob es ein Haufen von eigenwilligen Nationen sein will, den ohnehin nichts verbindet bis auf die Zweckmäßigkeit wirtschaftlicher Kooperation. Ich dachte eigentlich immer, wir wären das Erste, aber die Sache mit Griechenland und der Umgang mit der Flüchtlingskrise lassen mich erheblich daran zweifeln.



Da wird es wohl bei der Wunschvorstellung bleiben, denn die EU als Staatenbund ist offiziell bereits gescheitert. Schon die Eurokrise hat die EU nicht bewältigt bekommen, da wird man mit der Flüchtlingskrise jetzt erst recht nicht fertig werden. 

Eine Einigung wird es kaum geben, solange Länder wie Ungarn oder Tschechien sich komplett gegen die Aufnahme von Flüchtlingen wehren. Und zwingen kann man diese Länder auch nicht dazu. Was will die EU auch machen? Mit Sanktionen drohen? Das wird Länder wie Ungarn kaum beeindrucken. 

Der richtige Weg wäre den USA die Rechnung für ihre Kriegstreiberei zu schicken und sie aufzufordern, alle Flüchtlinge aus Syrien, dem Irak, Afghanistan, usw. aufzunehmen. 
Die USA wollten diesen Ländern doch die Demokratie bringen. Wo ist die denn geblieben, bzw. was hat sie diesen Leuten denn gebracht? 
Man zettelt Kriege an, lässt Despoten wie Saddam und Gaddaffi hinrichten und alles wird gut? Sieht man ja, wie "gut" das geworden ist. Und in Syrien wollten die Leute dem arabischen Frühling nacheifern, weil ihnen Assad nicht demokratisch genug war. Jetzt haben sie ja bekommen, was ihnen zusteht. 
Die Demokratie made by USA ist gescheitert, genau wie die EU.





Split99999 schrieb:


> Und Europa hat es ja schon weit gebracht, wenn man mal überlegt, dass wir die letzten Jahrhunderte immer wieder aufeinander geschossen haben. Warum nun nicht noch ein Stück weiter gehen und noch enger zusammenrücken? Nach meiner Einschätzung liegt es einzig am Willen der EU-Staaten. Die aktuellen Krisen sind nicht nur eine Herausforderung, sondern auch eine Chance. Wir legen mit unseren jetzigen Entscheidungen die Weichen für die Zukunft. Werden sie uns enger
> zusammenbringen oder auseinandertreiben? Wir entscheiden über die Zukunft der EU während wir uns in der Geschichte fortbewegen.



1. Dass es in Europa seit dem 2. WK keine Kriege mehr gegeben hat, ist kein Verdienst von Europa oder der EU. Bisher gab es nur keine Gründe mehr dafür und das nicht, weil die EU diese verhindert hätte. 
2. Wir entscheiden gar nichts. Wahlen sind sinnlos, weil sich Politiker nie an ihre Wahlversprechen halten und fast alle Parteien das gleiche Programm haben. Zumindest in Deutschland. 
3. Weit gebracht ist relativ. Außer einer Menge Bürokratie, sinnlosen Vorschriften und Verordnungen gab es ein paar wenige Vorteile. Wie "weit" wir es gebracht haben, sehen wir ja an der inkosequenten Gemeinschaftswährung. 
4. Wie viel Macht die EU hat, kann man ja daran erkennen wie tief sie im A*sch der USA steckt. Hätte die EU was zu sagen, wäre dem nicht so. Man hat ja nicht mal die Eier den USA ihre ständige Kriegstreiberei auszureden, welche ja der Hauptgrund für die Destabilisierung des nahen Ostens ist. 




Sparanus schrieb:


> Europa wird niemals so sein, schon Deutschland ist beinahe so etwas wie eine Hegemonialmacht.



Deutschland ist wirtschaftlich führend in Europa, mehr aber auch nicht. Deutschland hat weltweit nichts zu sagen. Es werden Meinungen geäußert, es wird viel Gelabert und hier und da mal auf Menschenrechte oder das Klima hingewiesen. Deutschland ist quasi der Moralapostel. Nur hat der Moralapostel nichts zu sagen.


----------



## Sparanus (13. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Wirtschaftliche Macht ist aber die Grundlage für alles andere. Aber es stimmt, wenn wir diesen Anspruch haben wollen brauchen wir u.A. ein stärkeres Militär.


----------



## Seeefe (13. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> 1. Dass es in Europa seit dem 2. WK keine Kriege mehr gegeben hat, ist kein Verdienst von Europa oder der EU. Bisher gab es nur keine Gründe mehr dafür und das nicht, weil die EU diese verhindert hätte.



Naja, gehe ich mal zu den Gründen für den Ersten Weltkrieg zurück, sind das für mich auch keine Gründe für einen Krieg


----------



## Rolk (13. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Split99999 schrieb:


> *Nightslaver*
> 
> Ich weiß nicht, wie genau Junckers Plan mit der Verteilungsquote aussieht...



Mein letzter Stand ist das er Flüchtlinge aus Italien, Griechenland und Ungarn holen und in der EU verteilen will. Die Verteilung sieht so aus das der grösste Batzen wieder zu uns kommt.


----------



## Sparanus (13. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Naja, gehe ich mal zu den Gründen für den Ersten Weltkrieg zurück, sind das für mich auch keine Gründe für einen Krieg



Ein Auslöser und konkurrierende Bündnisse im Wettrüsten. 
Keine Ahnung wie da ein Krieg entstehen konnte.


----------



## padme (13. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Jetzt ist es soweit.
> 
> Erlanger Studenten zum Auszug gezwungen? - Erlangen - nordbayern.de




Also zu dieser Meldung kann ich nur sagen, Geld stinkt.

Der Vermieter beteuert zwar, es ginge ihm nicht um Geld, will aber auch nicht sagen, was die Stadt ihm zahlt. Aha man weiß es nicht so genau was seine Intention ist. Zwinker, Zwinker


----------



## DarkScorpion (13. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Klar geht es ums Geld. Aber es ist eine Sauerei, dass der Saat da Mut spielt. Es gibt in Deutschland genug lehrstehenden Wohnraum


----------



## padme (13. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Klar geht es ums Geld. Aber es ist eine Sauerei, dass der Saat da Mut spielt. Es gibt in Deutschland genug lehrstehenden Wohnraum



Nur in München gibts kein lehrstehenden Wohnraum, bin die letzten 6 Jahre zweimal umgezogen, von Schwabing nach Moosach und wieder zurück, und wie man sich mittlerweile vor den Vermietern Prostituieren muss um ne Whg zu bekommen, ist nicht mehr schön, fehlt nicht mehr viel, und es wird eine Teilnahmebestätigung für den erfolgreichen Abschluss im Kindergarten verlangt.
Aber das hat alles nix mit dem Thema zu tun.


----------



## Threshold (13. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



padme schrieb:


> Nur in München gibts kein lehrstehenden Wohnraum, bin die letzten 6 Jahre zweimal umgezogen, von Schwabing nach Moosach und wieder zurück, und wie man sich mittlerweile vor den Vermietern Prostituieren muss um ne Whg zu bekommen, ist nicht mehr schön, fehlt nicht mehr viel, und es wird eine Teilnahmebestätigung für den erfolgreichen Abschluss im Kindergarten verlangt.
> Aber das hat alles nix mit dem Thema zu tun.



Leer stehende Wohnungen gibt es sicher. Nur ist München eben sehr teuer, die meisten können sich die Mieten nicht leisten.
Ist in Hamburg ja nicht anders.


----------



## DarkScorpion (13. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Und warum müssen Flüchtlinge nach München oder in eine andere Großstadt. Die müssen halt dahin wo Platz ist. Die finanzielle Belastung muss der Bund übernehmen. Denn die brüllen doch, dass Flüchtlinge nach Deutschland kommen sollen. Auf Lokalebene sieht das ganz anders aus


----------



## Threshold (13. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Auf lokaler Ebene läuft nichts ohne Freiwillige, die helfen, wo sie nur können.
Hab ich heute selbst erlebt, als meine Frau und ich die alten Klamotten unserer Kinder zur Sporthalle gebracht haben.


----------



## Ruptet (13. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N5sYoVF2shU

Für unser Thema reichen die ersten 40 Sekunden.

@Cryonic ; ich krieg die Infos aus erster Hand, teilweise sogar von den Polizisten vor Ort.
Die Videos selbst werden früher oder später schon auftauchen, dann übersetze ich.


----------



## CPFUUU (13. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Der richtige Weg wäre den USA die Rechnung für ihre Kriegstreiberei zu schicken und sie aufzufordern, alle Flüchtlinge aus Syrien, dem Irak, Afghanistan, usw. aufzunehmen.
> Die USA wollten diesen Ländern doch die Demokratie bringen. Wo ist die denn geblieben, bzw. was hat sie diesen Leuten denn gebracht?
> Man zettelt Kriege an, lässt Despoten wie Saddam und Gaddaffi hinrichten und alles wird gut? Sieht man ja, wie "gut" das geworden ist. Und in Syrien wollten die Leute dem arabischen Frühling nacheifern, weil ihnen Assad nicht demokratisch genug war. Jetzt haben sie ja bekommen, was ihnen zusteht.
> Die Demokratie made by USA ist gescheitert, genau wie die EU.



Ja genau die ganzen Afrika und Nahost Länder sind nur wegen den USA kollabiert. Als Bagdad 2003 eingenommen wurde und der Kampf offiziell vorbei war, ging das Schlachten weiter ganz ohne US Truppen.
Die Leute dort haben sich erst mal schön gegenseitig weggemetzelt, diese Art von zusammenleben ist Beispielhaft für diese Länder.

Wenn überhaupt kannst du jetzt deine Rechnung an Moskau schicken, deren Ziel ist es Europa mit Flüchtlingshorden zu überfluten. Schön zum Winter rüsten sie wieder das Assad Regime und den Iran aus, 
um sich als Gegner des IS aufzuspielen. Beim IS hängen sie über extremistische Tschetschenen inoffiziell aber auch mit drin, man übt gerne bei allen Seiten eines Konfliktes Kontrolle aus.

Und das bornierte Deutschland mit seinem Schuld- und Helfersyndrom geht denen schön auf den Leim. Anstatt dieses Land zu reformieren so dass die Deutschen wieder bock auf Nachwuchs haben, holt man sich
lieber die Kuckuckseier ins Nest und ist auch noch stolz drauf.

Die USA werden sich wohl weitestgehend zurückziehen, warum sollten sie auch einem impotenten Europa helfen das ihnen von oben herab an allem Schuld gibt ?



Ruptet schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N5sYoVF2shU



Danke gutes Beispiel für die russische Propaganda, wie sich dieser kleine Wich*** Putin als Prophet und Weiser aufspielt.
Aber es gibt genug Deppen hier die in dem einen Retter sehen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Eingeschränkt machbar.
> Wie dem auch so, eine Quote bringt es nicht, weil die da nicht hinwollen
> und daran kann man auf die schnelle nichts ändern. Das braucht mMn. mindestens 3-5 Jahre,
> wenn man es wirklich ändern will.



Weswegen man vorsichtshalber die nächsten 10 Jahre gar nichts unternehmen möchte...

Junckers Pläne haben da aber eigentlich einen ganz netten Ansatz: Das viel kritisierte "Freikaufen". In dem Moment, wo man die Raten für einen Staat, der einen Flüchtling nicht aufnimmt, mindestens so hoch ansetzt, wie die Aufnahme und Versorung des Flüchtlings kosten würde, hat man nämlich die ganzen ökonomischen Argumente neutralisiert.




Split99999 schrieb:


> Na ja, es lässt sich wohl nicht vermeiden, dass die bevölkerungsreichsten und wirtschaftsstärksten Nationen gewisse Entscheidungen der EU dominieren. Aber das ist nicht so schlimm, insofern diese Nationen als fair wahrgenommen werden. Und Europa hat es ja schon weit gebracht, wenn man mal überlegt, dass wir die letzten Jahrhunderte immer wieder aufeinander geschossen haben. Warum nun nicht noch ein Stück weiter gehen und noch enger zusammenrücken?



Das größte Hinterniss für eine weitere Annäherung innerhalb der EU dürfte wohl die Dominanz "der" wirtschaftstärksten Nation"en" sein (Einzahl wäre definitiv nicht falscher...). Solange die EU als Mittel zur Erzwingung egoistischer Interessen missbraucht wird, geht das Interesse an einer Stärkung dieser ""Kooperation"" gegen null.


----------



## Ruptet (13. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Ja genau die ganzen Afrika und Nahost Länder sind nur wegen den USA kollabiert. Als Bagdad 2003 eingenommen wurde und der Kampf offiziell vorbei war, ging das Schlachten weiter ganz ohne US Truppen.
> Die Leute dort haben sich erst mal schön gegenseitig weggemetzelt, diese Art von zusammenleben ist Beispielhaft für diese Länder.
> 
> Wenn überhaupt kannst du jetzt deine Rechnung an Moskau schicken, deren Ziel ist es Europa mit Flüchtlingshorden zu überfluten. Schön zum Winter rüsten sie wieder das Assad Regime und den Iran aus,
> ...



Heute scheint alles Nicht-Westliche Propaganda zu sein, aber gut... hier heißt es wieder Ansichtssache, sinnlos darüber zu streiten.
Genauso wie es Ansichtssache ist, was man von Assad/Gaddafi hält.


----------



## CPFUUU (13. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Ruptet schrieb:


> Heute scheint alles Nicht-Westliche Propaganda zu sein, aber gut... hier heißt es wieder Ansichtssache, sinnlos darüber zu streiten.
> Genauso wie es Ansichtssache ist, was man von Assad/Gaddafi hält.



Du willst uns aber hoffentlich nicht weiß machen das RT kein Propaganda Sender des Kremls ist, so blöde könnte eigentlich keiner sein.

Das Vorgehen von Moskau Stellvertreter Konflikte zu schüren und sich dann als Retter aufzuspielen ist echt nichts neues. Damals in Vietnam und Korea genauso wie heute in der Ukraine oder Nahost. 
Kein besonders schwer zu durchschauender Trick, außer man ist ein sozialistischer Volltrottel wie es leider viele in De sind.


----------



## facehugger (13. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Bayern macht dicht:


FlÃ¼chtlingskrise: Bayern schlieÃŸt Grenze zu Ã–sterreich und fÃ¼hrt Grenzkontrollen ein
es wurde auch Zeit...

Gruß


----------



## Ruptet (13. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Du willst uns aber hoffentlich nicht weiß machen das RT kein Propaganda Sender des Kremls ist, so blöde könnte eigentlich keiner sein.
> 
> Das Vorgehen von Moskau Stellvertreter Konflikte zu schüren und sich dann als Retter aufzuspielen ist echt nichts neues. Damals in Vietnam und Korea genauso wie heute in der Ukraine oder Nahost.
> Kein besonders schwer zu durchschauender Trick, außer man ist ein sozialistischer Volltrottel wie es leider viele in De sind.



Es geht um seine Aussage, die Aussage ist in allen Nachrichten der Welt die gleiche.
Willst du sagen, dass unsere Nachrichten keine Propagandasender des Westens sind ? Überall wird für eine Seite, für eine Sache oder sonstwas propagiert, deswegen ist es auch fatal, sich auf eine Quelle zu fokussieren...aber das tut hier hoffentlich eh niemand.


Btt : Deutschland macht die Grenze zu Österreich dicht - Flüchtlingskrise - Welt - krone.at

Oi da war einer schneller.


----------



## Taonris (13. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Jetzt bekommen wir anscheinend alle ab. Ist aufjedenfall ein kluger Schritt der Deutschen von unserem Kanzler wird sowas definitiv nicht kommen und auch sonst hab ich da einige Sorgen was die nächsten Tage, Wochen auf uns zukommt. Für ein kleines Land wie Österreich wird das nicht zu bewältigen sein und da auch die Ungarn alles weiterleiten sehe ich schwarz, das Ganze könnte echt in die Hose gehen wenn da nicht schnell eine Lösung gefunden wird.


----------



## DarkScorpion (13. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Endlich haben sie es eingesehen.


----------



## Ruptet (13. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ungarn will die Flüchtlinge nicht durch lassen - Österreich und Deutschland machen Druck - es wird beschlossen, dass die Flüchtlinge nach Deutschland dürfen - Ungarn Schickt sie Richtung Deutschland - Deutschland macht die Grenze dicht - Österreich am Arsch 

Na mal schauen welche Glanzleistung wir von unserem Kanzler erwarten dürfen. Hoffentlich sind sie ein wenig höher angesiedelt, als die Holocaust Vergleiche Richtung Ungarn.


----------



## Taonris (13. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Ruptet schrieb:


> Ungarn will die Flüchtlinge nicht durch lassen - Österreich und Deutschland machen Druck - es wird beschlossen, dass die Flüchtlinge nach Deutschland dürfen - Ungarn Schickt sie Richtung Deutschland - Deutschland macht die Grenze dicht - Österreich am Arsch



Und der HC sitzt in seinem Büro und lacht weil er weiß das er bei der nächsten Wien Wahl alle Rekorde brachen wird.

Aber was erwartet man sich in Europa soll Österreich hunderttausende aufnehmen.


----------



## Sparanus (13. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

HC?

Ich hab bei der Überschrift eben erst gedacht, dass das
ein Alleingang der CSU in Bayern wäre, aber dass es so ist wundert mich jetzt schon etwas


----------



## Ruptet (13. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Sparanus schrieb:


> HC?
> 
> Ich hab bei der Überschrift eben erst gedacht, dass das
> ein Alleingang der CSU in Bayern wäre, aber dass es so ist wundert mich jetzt schon etwas



Er meint den Herrn Heinz-Christian Strache von der FPÖ


----------



## Taonris (13. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Sparanus schrieb:


> HC?
> 
> Ich hab bei der Überschrift eben erst gedacht, dass das
> ein Alleingang der CSU in Bayern wäre, aber dass es so ist wundert mich jetzt schon etwas



https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heinz-Christian_Strache


----------



## Sparanus (13. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Kannst du mir mal erklären welches Interesse die Amerikaner daran haben sollen?
Die EU muss für die USA halbwegs stark sein gegen Russland.

EDIT:
Danke, dass ihr einem Deutschen helft^^


----------



## Hackintoshi (13. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Kannst du mir mal erklären welches Interesse die Amerikaner daran haben sollen?
> Die EU muss für die USA halbwegs stark sein gegen Russland.



Destabilisierung>Gesetzesänderungen durchdrücken(zB.TTIP)>Totalkontrolle
Die Amis haben immensen Schiss, daß wir uns den Russen annähern. Deren Rohstoffe und unser KnowHow zusammen würde für die einen immensen Einflußverlust bedeuten.
Peter I.  hatte das seinerzeit auch gemacht und durch europäische Profis Skt.Petersburg bauen lassen. Wir Europäer sollten eher souverän auftreten gegenüber allen Seiten. 
Einflussverlustängste  und Kontrolle behalten ist die primäre Triebfeder der NATO um den Krieg im Nord-Osten Afrikas zu initiieren.
Warum kommen eigentlich nicht massenweise Palästinenser hierher, obwohl dort schon seit Jahren Krieg herrscht?!


----------



## CPFUUU (13. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Ruptet schrieb:


> Es geht um seine Aussage, die Aussage ist in allen Nachrichten der Welt die gleiche.
> Willst du sagen, dass unsere Nachrichten keine Propagandasender des Westens sind ? Überall wird für eine Seite, für eine Sache oder sonstwas propagiert, deswegen ist es auch fatal, sich auf eine Quelle zu fokussieren...aber das tut hier hoffentlich eh niemand.



Sicher steckt hinter vielen Medien eine eigene Agenda, jedoch gibt es Abstufungen. Ich würde meinen kritischen Blick danach richten aus welchem Kulturkreis/Gruppierungen Berichte stammen und wie erfolgreich diese sind.
Nordkorea Staatsfernsehen wäre entsprechend ganz unten. RT ist auch ziemlicher Dreck und voll mit Verschwörungsscheiße. Da wird dann wieder über den 9/11 inside Job geschwatzt etc. 



Hackintoshi schrieb:


> Destabilisierung>Gesetzesänderungen durchdrücken(zB.TTIP)>Totalkontrolle
> Die Amis haben immensen Schiss, daß wir uns den Russen annähern. Deren Rohstoffe und unser KnowHow zusammen würde für die einen immensen Einflußverlust bedeuten.
> Peter I.  hatte das seinerzeit auch gemacht und durch europäische Profis Skt.Petersburg bauen lassen. Wir Europäer sollten eher souverän auftreten gegenüber allen Seiten.
> Einflussverlustängste  und Kontrolle behalten ist die primäre Triebfeder der NATO um den Krieg im Nord-Osten Afrikas zu initiieren.
> Warum kommen eigentlich nicht massenweise Palästinenser hierher, obwohl dort schon seit Jahren Krieg herrscht?!



Das Ergebnis aus "deren Rohstoffe und unser Know How"  konnte man schon in der DDR und anderen Sowiet Vasallen bewundern. Als wenn Russland irgendwie ein Zugewinn wäre für uns.
(das Land ja, aber nicht deren Volk und Kultur)
Wie sehr ausländische Firmen bock haben in Ru zu investieren sieht man ja - gar keinen. 

Wie ich bereits geschrieben habe wird der aktuelle Nahostkonflikt von Moskau angeheizt. Es war halt ein Fehler von Obama frühzeitig(2011) US Truppen aus dem Irak abzuziehen.


----------



## cryon1c (13. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Das Ergebnis aus "deren Rohstoffe und unser Know How"  konnte man schon in der DDR bewundern. Als wenn Russland irgendwie ein Zugewinn wäre für uns.
> Wie sehr ausländische Firmen bock haben in Ru zu investieren sieht man ja - gar keinen.
> 
> Wie ich bereits geschrieben habe wird der aktuelle Nahostkonflikt von Moskau angeheizt. Es war halt ein Fehler von Obama frühzeitig(2011) US Truppen aus dem Irak abzuziehen.




Auch wenn Russland seine Probleme hat, haben die uns nie was schlimmes getan oder wem anderen. Russland ist kein Agressor, der Kriege anzettelt um einfach Spaß zu haben, Rohstoffe zu sichern oder ihre Interessen durchzusetzen. 
Es könnte ein wichtiger Partner für uns werden, wenn wir uns nicht mit Händen und Füßen dagegen wehren. 
Hier ist es die Wahl zwischen Pest & Cholera - USA oder Russland. Beide gleichzeitig und gleichwertig als Partner zu behalten wird wohl nicht klappen, da die sich gegenseitig so gar nicht mögen. 
Und Moskau heizt da nichts an, die versuchen die Lage stabil zu kriegen. Auch hier ist es schwierig, aber lieber sollte es einen Diktator geben als Terror, einen Diktator und einen Krieg obendrauf.


----------



## DarkScorpion (13. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Cryon1c 

Hast du die Taten von Russland nach und wären dem 2. Weltkrieg vergessen?

Ich glaube meine Oma hatte eine ganz andere Ansicht was Russland betrifft.


----------



## Seeefe (13. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Auch wenn Russland seine Probleme hat, haben die uns nie was schlimmes getan oder wem anderen.



Frag mal die Polen, was die so von Russland halten  

Mit dem deutschen Kriegsgefangenen ging man damals in Sibirien auch nicht gerade "menschlich" um


----------



## Sparanus (13. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Russland ist kein Aggressor, der Kriege anzettelt um einfach Spaß zu haben, Rohstoffe zu sichern oder ihre Interessen durchzusetzen.


Hahaha
Berlin, Ungarn, Prager Frühling, Polen etc
Russland hat sich die Hände verdammt schmutzig gemacht, man kann jetzt natürlich sagen,
dass Russlands Aggressionen nicht die Auswirkung wie die der USA hatten, aber das ändert nichts.


----------



## CPFUUU (13. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Auch wenn Russland seine Probleme hat, haben die uns nie was schlimmes getan oder wem anderen. Russland ist kein Agressor, der Kriege anzettelt um einfach Spaß zu haben, Rohstoffe zu sichern oder ihre Interessen durchzusetzen.
> Es könnte ein wichtiger Partner für uns werden, wenn wir uns nicht mit Händen und Füßen dagegen wehren.
> Hier ist es die Wahl zwischen Pest & Cholera - USA oder Russland. Beide gleichzeitig und gleichwertig als Partner zu behalten wird wohl nicht klappen, da die sich gegenseitig so gar nicht mögen.
> Und Moskau heizt da nichts an, die versuchen die Lage stabil zu kriegen. Auch hier ist es schwierig, aber lieber sollte es einen Diktator geben als Terror, einen Diktator und einen Krieg obendrauf.



Danke für deine Meinung, sie ist quasi der Prototyp dessen was die russische Propaganda in den Köpfen der Leute haben will.

Russland ist der größte Imperialist des letzten Jahrhunderts. Alle Länder in deren Einflussgebiet wurden ohne eine Wahl zu haben annektiert, eben um Interessen durchzusetzen und Ressourcen zu bekommen.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T65SwzHAbes  (ich hätte nicht mal was dagegen wenn sie die Wirtschaft nicht immer so abfucken würden)
Moskau ist auch bei weitem die schlechtere Wahl zu Washington. Sonst hätte ich nicht meinen dritten Samsung Bildschirm hier stehen. 

Russland wird weiterhin nach Kräften für Flüchtlingsströme sorgen, weil es eine billige Strategie ist den stärksten Gegner in Europa damit weich zu bekommen.
Die Leute hier machen ja auch noch fleißig mit und fühlen sich gut dabei.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-VGtdRezII


----------



## Hackintoshi (13. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Hast du die Taten von Russland nach und wären dem 2. Weltkrieg vergessen?
> Ich glaube meine Oma hatte eine ganz andere Ansicht was Russland betrifft.



Wenn du mit deutscher Nachkriegsgeschichte kommst, solltest du aber beide Seiten betrachten.
Die Amis waren nicht besser: Rheinwiesenlager 
Soll jetzt auch kein Nachhilfeunterricht werden.
Defacto habe die Amis/NATO ein größeres Interesse an einer Destabilisierung Afrikas als die Russen. Dazu haben die NATO/Amis mehr Kriege seit 1945 angezettelt als  die Russen.  Warum wohl? Einflussnahme und Kontrolle der Rohstoffe ist mit Sicherheit ein handfester Grund.


----------



## Verminaard (13. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Keine Ahnung wie sehr man diesen Quellen vertrauen kann.
Ich finds bisschen heftig, nach all dem Medientrouble.

No Cookies | dailytelegraph.com.au
Syrian toddler Aylan's father drove capsized boat, other passengers say | Reuters


----------



## Seeefe (13. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Hackintoshi schrieb:


> Wenn du mit deutscher Nachkriegsgeschichte kommst, solltest du aber beide Seiten betrachten.
> Die Amis waren nicht besser: Rheinwiesenlager
> Soll jetzt auch kein Nachhilfeunterricht werden.
> Defacto habe die Amis/NATO ein größeres Interesse an einer Destabilisierung Afrikas als die Russen. Dazu haben die NATO/Amis mehr Kriege seit 1945 angezettelt als  die Russen.  Warum wohl? Einflussnahme und Kontrolle der Rohstoffe ist mit Sicherheit ein handfester Grund.



Glaube das sehen mehr als nur ein paar anders. Man landete lieber bei den Amis als bei den Russen.


----------



## Woohoo (13. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



facehugger schrieb:


> Bayern macht dicht:
> 
> 
> FlÃ¼chtlingskrise: Bayern schlieÃŸt Grenze zu Ã–sterreich und fÃ¼hrt Grenzkontrollen ein
> ...



Und was genau passiert, wenn man an den Grenzen auf Flüchtlinge trifft? Werden die registriert und trotzdem reingelasssen?
Gleich kommt ein ARD Brennpunkt zum Thema Grenzkontrollen. Kontrollen ungleich Dicht machen. 

ARD Brennpunkt zum Thema Grenzkontrollen:
Verantwortliche hoffen, das weniger Flüchtlinge kommen. Sporadische Kontrollen. Wir müssen wissen wer in unser Land kommt. Ach was.  
Soviel zu: Bayern macht "dicht" 




Verminaard schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wie sehr man diesen Quellen vertrauen kann.
> Ich finds bisschen heftig, nach all dem Medientrouble.
> 
> No Cookies | dailytelegraph.com.au
> Syrian toddler Aylan's father drove capsized boat, other passengers say | Reuters



Der Vater lebte 3 Jahre in der Türkei etc...der Vater hat seine Familie umgebracht aber man bekommt trotzdem vermittelt als ob Europa schuldig ist.
Image of Drowned Syrian Boy Echoes Around World - WSJ


----------



## Threshold (13. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Hackintoshi schrieb:


> Defacto habe die Amis/NATO ein größeres Interesse an einer Destabilisierung Afrikas als die Russen. Dazu haben die NATO/Amis mehr Kriege seit 1945 angezettelt als  die Russen.  Warum wohl? Einflussnahme und Kontrolle der Rohstoffe ist mit Sicherheit ein handfester Grund.



Um Afrika zu destabilisieren muss es ja erst mal stabil sein.
Wo ist Afrika denn jemals stabil gewesen? Und sag jetzt nicht zur Kolonialzeiten.


----------



## Sparanus (13. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Wo ist Afrika denn jemals stabil gewesen? Und sag jetzt nicht zur Kolonialzeiten.


Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass ich da mal eine passende Karikatur gepostet hatte^^

Thilo Sarrazin: "Sie können mich ja gern fragen, was ich täte, wenn ich Chef von Frontex wäre" | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## CPFUUU (13. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Hackintoshi schrieb:


> Dazu haben die NATO/Amis mehr Kriege seit 1945 angezettelt als  die Russen.  Warum wohl? Einflussnahme und Kontrolle der Rohstoffe ist mit Sicherheit ein handfester Grund.



Deine Hausaufgaben musst du schon machen. Es gab keinen Krieg der Amerikaner in dem nicht auch Moskau involviert war. Die beiden großen Konflikte Korea und Vietnam wurden von den Roten losgetreten.
Was haben eigentlich immer alle mit den diesen Quatsch Krieg um Rohstoffe ist böse ? Das ist der beste Grund Krieg zu machen und wenn die Rohstoffe besser genutzt werden als vorher auch legitim.


----------



## Seeefe (13. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Das ist der beste Grund Krieg zu machen und wenn die Rohstoffe besser genutzt werden als vorher auch legitim.



legitim? 

Also sind bis zu 600.000 Tote Zivilisten im Irakkrieg hinzunehmen und legitim, nur damit der Ami in der Vorstand seinen Hummer auch weiterhin günstig fahren kann? 

Prost Mahlzeit, wenn alle so eine Moralvorstellung haben würden.


----------



## Threshold (13. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Wie viel Öl haben denn die Amerikaner bisher vom Irak zu Spottpreisen erhalten und wie deckt sich das mit den Kosten für den Krieg?


----------



## Hackintoshi (13. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Deine Hausaufgaben musst du schon machen. Es gab  keinen Krieg der Amerikaner in dem nicht auch Moskau involviert war. Die  beiden großen Konflikte Korea und Vietnam wurden von den Roten  losgetreten




So eine Geschichtsinterpretation habe ich lange nicht gelesen. Involviert heißt nicht initiiert.
Hier nochmal zum Nachlesen, falls es dich interessiert. Vietnamkrieg.de - Chronik des Vietnamkrieges


----------



## Sparanus (13. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Krieg soll Primat der Politik und nicht der Wirtschaft sein, in dem Sinne war der Irak Krieg nicht gerechtfertigt.


----------



## Two-Face (13. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Welcher Krieg war denn überhaupt gerechtfertigt?

Der 1. Weltkrieg war die Urkatastrophe des letzten Jahrhunderts, wäre der nicht losgebrochen, wäre vermutlich jede Menge anderer Mist nicht passiert.


----------



## Threshold (13. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Hackintoshi schrieb:


> So eine Geschichtsinterpretation habe ich lange nicht gelesen. Involviert heißt nicht initiiert.
> Hier nochmal zum Nachlesen, falls es dich interessiert. Vietnamkrieg.de - Chronik des Vietnamkrieges



Der vietnam Konflikt war aber schon viel früher, noch mit den Franzosen, als sich Vietnam teilte, noch bevor sich die Amerikaner dafür interessiert haben.

Das hat aber nicht so viel mit dem Flüchtlingsthema zu tun.


----------



## Rolk (13. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Hackintoshi schrieb:


> Wenn du mit deutscher Nachkriegsgeschichte kommst, solltest du aber beide Seiten betrachten.
> Die Amis waren nicht besser: Rheinwiesenlager
> Soll jetzt auch kein Nachhilfeunterricht werden...


 
Ich bin gerade erstaunt das über dieses Tabuthema überhaupt noch jemand Bescheid weis. Mein Grossvater war auch in einem Rheinwiesenlager. Bilanz: Vorher 75 kg, danach 40 kg auf den Rippen und mehr tod als lebendig. Nicht durch Krankheit, sondern durch nicht ausgegebene Verpflegung die eigentlich reichlich vorhanden war.


----------



## Sparanus (13. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Welcher Krieg war denn überhaupt gerechtfertigt?


Je nach Ebene driftet diese Frage ins Philosophische ab.
Nach Clausewitz wird die Sache nämlich erst zum Krieg, sobald sich der Angegriffene verteidigt
und nach unserem Verständnis ist es gerechtfertigt sich zu verteidigen.

Bevor wir uns über sowas den Kopf zerbrechen bleiben wir lieber bei:
Krieg als letztes Mittel


----------



## Two-Face (13. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Je nach Ebene driftet diese Frage ins Philosophische ab.
> Nach Clausewitz wird die Sache nämlich erst zum Krieg, sobald sich der Angegriffene verteidigt
> und nach unserem Verständnis ist es gerechtfertigt sich zu verteidigen.
> 
> ...


Per offizieller Definition ist aber bereits eine Invasion ohne vorher eingegangene Kriegserklärung ein Krieg im Sinne von Angriffskrieg.
Krieg als letztes Mittel, das heißt Kampf als letztes Mittel ist wohl eher dem Präventivschlag gleichzusetzen.


----------



## Sparanus (13. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Per offizieller Definition ist aber bereits eine Invasion ohne vorher eingegangene Kriegserklärung ein Krieg im Sinne von Angriffskrieg.


Rein logisch ist ein Krieg ohne Kampf aber auch kein Krieg oder sagen wir sowas würde auf neutralen Territorium passieren.


> Krieg als letztes Mittel, das heißt Kampf als letztes Mittel ist wohl eher dem Präventivschlag gleichzusetzen.


Einem Präventivschlag ist bei akuter Gefahr das Mittel der Wahl, man muss halt nur sehr vorsichtig damit umgehen.


----------



## Seeefe (13. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Rein logisch ist ein Krieg ohne Kampf aber auch kein Krieg oder sagen wir sowas würde auf neutralen Territorium passieren.



Ne, ein Krieg ohne Kampf ist ein kalter Krieg.


----------



## Hackintoshi (13. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Rolk schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade erstaunt das über dieses Tabuthema überhaupt noch jemand Bescheid weis.


Manche Themen sind eben auch für Machthaber und deren Helfershelfer unangenehm. Weshalb die Wahrheit in den Schulen nicht gelehrt wird und alle Mittel genutzt werden, um Geschichte zum Eigennutz zu beugen. 
Btw: mein Großvate war Hauptmann im Flieger -Nautikkorps und hatte viel zu erzählen, auch aus seiner Gefangenschaftszeit.
Die gegenwärtige "Flüchtlingsdiskussion" in der Öffentlichkeit zeigt deutlich, das viele Leute in der BRiD über viel Halbwissen verfügen. Darauf läßt sich passgenau Manipulation aufbauen.


----------



## Sparanus (13. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Ne, ein Krieg ohne Kampf ist ein kalter Krieg.



Nicht wenn trotzdem einmaschiert wird.


----------



## CPFUUU (14. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Hackintoshi schrieb:


> So eine Geschichtsinterpretation habe ich lange nicht gelesen. Involviert heißt nicht initiiert.
> Hier nochmal zum Nachlesen, falls es dich interessiert. Vietnamkrieg.de - Chronik des Vietnamkrieges



Kein Wunder bei deinen vermutlich linken Quellen.  Letztendlich hat der Norden den Süden überrannt und massive Hilfe vom Ostblock erhalten, es war durchaus ein expansiver Angriffskrieg von den Roten.
Ist aber auch nicht so wichtig, was zählt ist das der "Sieg" des Nordens das Land zu einem wirtschaftlichen Scheißhaufen gemacht hat. Insofern ein unmoralischer Sieg der Idioten an die Macht und das Volk verarmen lies.  



Seeefe schrieb:


> legitim?
> 
> Also sind bis zu 600.000 Tote Zivilisten im Irakkrieg hinzunehmen und legitim, nur damit der Ami in der Vorstand seinen Hummer auch weiterhin günstig fahren kann?
> 
> Prost Mahlzeit, wenn alle so eine Moralvorstellung haben würden.



Die 600k toten haben aber nicht die Amerikaner verursacht, das war größtenteils die Unfähigkeit der Iraker auch nur ansatzweise eine funktionierende Gesellschaft aufzubauen.
Lieber schlachten sich Sunniten, Schiiten, Warlords und Clans erst mal gegenseitig ab. Halt das übliche bei diesen Wüstenvölkern.  

Insgesamt würde ich diesen Krieg wohl eher als Fehlschlag werten da er wirtschaftlich keinen Erfolg brachte. 
Besser man hätte einfach Saddams Armee platt gemacht, die Ölquellen gesichert und das Land sich selbst überlassen
Wenn es nach mir ginge könnte man mit dem ganzen nahen Osten so verfahren. (mit Ausnahme Israels natürlich)

Letztendlich machen diese Länder nur Ärger und säßen sie mit ihren faulen Ärschen nicht zufällig auf Öl, würde sich keine Sau für die Interessieren.
Unsere westlichen Gesellschaften haben aber vor einiger Zeit ihre Eier abgegeben und lassen sich nun langsam von geburtenreichen Völkern verdrängen.


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (14. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Unsere westlichen Gesellschaften haben aber vor einiger Zeit ihre Eier abgegeben und lassen sich nun langsam von geburtenreichen Völkern verdrängen.



Du verwechselst Gleichberechtigung mit Sterilisierung.
Würde man noch wie im Mittelalter hier Leben würde man auch mehr Kinder zeugen.
Da dies nicht der Fall ist so gehen auch Frauen ihren Wünschen nach! Ach ja das können im Nahen Osten auch nur die Wenigsten.
Aber eine Sterilisierung könnte einigen Nicht Schaden. Hoffe nur das fällt nicht auf mich zurück...

Des weiteren kommt noch unsere allgemein aufgeklärtere Gesellschaft dazu, gegenüber den Alten Sitten und Bräuchen andere Länder woher die Flüchtlinge kommen bzw. hier werden ein paar Kondome mehr verwendet!


----------



## Taonris (14. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Was derzeit in Österreich abgeht ist eine Katastrophe in den nächsten Tagen werden zehntausende Flüchtlinge erwartet alle Lager sind ausgelastet und ganz Europa schiebt die Flüchtlinge zu uns ab. Ein kleines Land wie Österreich hat die Mittel einfach nicht um diese Flüchtlinge zu versorgen. Unsere Regierung voller Idioten will abwarten. Bis Ende der Woche haben wir dann hunderttausend Flüchtlinge......


----------



## padme (14. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Ruptet schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N5sYoVF2shU
> 
> Für unser Thema reichen die ersten 40 Sekunden.
> 
> ...



Aber was Putin sagt, ist doch völlig irrelevant, natürlich hat er das alles vorher schon kommen sehen,(zwinker), jeder Politiker hat das doch kommen sehen, es wird doch nicht mehr lange dauern bis alle mit auf das Boot springen und Ihren Zeigefinger erheben, "Wir haben das natürlich schon vorher kommen sehen"
Ist doch klar, Putin will sich jetzt in ein besseres Licht rücken, und vielleicht eröffnet Ihm der Westen eine Tür, indem er ohne Gesichtsverlust das Debakel Ukraine verlassen kann, um in Syrien aktiv zu werden. 
Natürlich hat Putin die Hosen gestrichen voll, dass der IS sich weiter über Armenien, Georgien nach Tschetschenien ausbreitet.


----------



## Bester_Nick (14. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

De Maiziere hat es ja gestern nochmal gesagt: "Deutschlands Hilfsbereitsschaft darf nicht überstrapaziert werden.  Die Maßnahme (Grenzkontrollen) ist auch ein Signal an Europa.  Deutschland stellt sich seiner humanitären Verantwortung, aber die mit der großen Zahl der Flüchtlinge verbundenen Lasten müssen innerhalb Europa solidarisch verteilt werden."

Und solange das nicht passiert, wird die Schei... weiterhin kräftig am dampfen sein.


----------



## Verminaard (14. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Nochmal: solange die Anreize in Deutschland wesentlich höher sind als sonst wo, wird es die Flüchtlinge einen feuchten furz kümmern ob es in Europa einen hübschen Verteilungsschlüssel gibt.
Aber das sag ich seit vielen vielen Seiten.


----------



## Bester_Nick (14. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Dann müssen die "Anreize" eben in allen EU-Ländern den selben Standard haben. Deutschland muss seine "Anreize" senken, andere Länder sie erhöhen. Punkt. Dann trifft man sich in der Mitte. Wird in Europa nicht ständig von Kompromiss geredet?


----------



## Ruptet (14. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Wieso schafft es Australien, eine Kampagne zu starten, die glasklar in allen "Flüchtlingssprachen" aufzeigt, dass man keine Chance hat, Australien zu seinem Zuhause zu machen, wenn man versucht illegal einzureisen....



Split99999 schrieb:


> Dann müssen die "Anreize" eben in allen EU-Ländern den selben Standard haben. Deutschland muss seine "Anreize" senken, andere Länder sie erhöhen. Punkt. Dann trifft man sich in der Mitte. Wird in Europa nicht ständig von Kompromiss geredet?



Das Konzept EU ist eh schon zum zerreißen gespannt... versuch jetzt mal den Briten und anderen EU-Staaten, die sowieso schon vor haben aus der EU auszutreten, klar zu machen, sie MÜSSEN Flüchtlinge aufnehmen.
Was das Konzept zum scheitern bringt ist meiner Meinung nach eben dieser Zwang, den Brüssel auf alle Mitgliedsstaaten versucht auszuüben.
Aber das ist ein komplett anderes Thema.


----------



## Bester_Nick (14. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Australien ist jawohl das schlechteste Beispiel für den Umgang mit Flüchtlingen. Unmenschlich ist das beschreibende Adjektiv für Australien.


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (14. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Nochmal: solange die Anreize in Deutschland wesentlich höher sind als sonst wo, wird es die Flüchtlinge einen feuchten furz kümmern ob es in Europa einen hübschen Verteilungsschlüssel gibt.
> Aber das sag ich seit vielen vielen Seiten.


Erklär das nicht uns! Erklär es der Kanzlerin oder den Präsidenten! Mehr wie dir recht geben können wir dir nicht oder es dementieren oder ignorieren!


----------



## Bester_Nick (14. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Ruptet schrieb:


> Das Konzept EU ist eh schon zum zerreißen gespannt... versuch jetzt mal den Briten und anderen EU-Staaten, die sowieso schon vor haben aus der EU auszutreten, klar zu machen, sie MÜSSEN Flüchtlinge aufnehmen.
> Was das Konzept zum scheitern bringt ist meiner Meinung nach eben dieser Zwang, den Brüssel auf alle Mitgliedsstaaten versucht auszuüben.
> Aber das ist ein komplett anderes Thema.



Ne, das ist imo genau das Thema.

Europa und die FlÃ¼chtlinge: Europa kann an nationalem Egoismus scheitern - Politik - Tagesspiegel


----------



## Threshold (14. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Ruptet schrieb:


> Wieso schafft es Australien, eine Kampagne zu starten, die glasklar in allen "Flüchtlingssprachen" aufzeigt, dass man keine Chance hat, Australien zu seinem Zuhause zu machen, wenn man versucht illegal einzureisen....



Du kannst nur in Deutschland Asyl beantragen, um das machen zu können, bist du gezwungen illegal einzureisen, da keine deutsche Botschaft für einen möglichen Asylbewerber ein Visum ausstellt -- abgesehen davon ist es nicht einfach, in einem Kriegsgebiet eine Botschaft zu erreichen und sie zu betreten.
Die Deutsche Asylpolitik ist also nicht mit Australiens Flüchtlingspolitik zu vergleichen.
Deutschland braucht eben endlich mal ein vernünftiges Einwanderungsgesetz, damit eben jeder die Chance hat, legal nach Deutschland zu kommen und legal seinen Antrag stellen zu können.

Genauso nervt mich der Spruch von diversen Unionspolitiker, dass hier Asylmissbrauch vorliegt. 
Das ist völliger Unsinn und zeigt mal wieder, wo die Union wirklich steht, denn Asylmissbrauch gibt es nicht, da jeder Mensch das Recht hat, in Deutschland Asyl zu beantragen.


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (14. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Threshold schrieb:


> Du kannst nur in Deutschland Asyl beantragen, um das machen zu können, bist du gezwungen illegal einzureisen, da keine deutsche Botschaft für einen möglichen Asylbewerber ein Visum ausstellt -- abgesehen davon ist es nicht einfach, in einem Kriegsgebiet eine Botschaft zu erreichen und sie zu betreten.
> Die Deutsche Asylpolitik ist also nicht mit Australiens Flüchtlingspolitik zu vergleichen.
> Deutschland braucht eben endlich mal ein vernünftiges Einwanderungsgesetz, damit eben jeder die Chance hat, legal nach Deutschland zu kommen und legal seinen Antrag stellen zu können.
> 
> ...



Als erstes illegal reist hier keiner mehr ein da der Bund eine Zusage gab das alle Flüchtlinge aufgenommen werden.
Zweitens es lag/liegt Asylmissbrauch vor wenn man seine Herkunft verschleiert oder auf sonstige Art und  Weise einen Asylantrag nicht korrekt ausfüllt und so nicht rechtmäßig, wenn er überhaupt bewilligt wird, zu einem Deutschen Pass kommt oder einem Aufenthaltsrecht! Auch wer nach aktuellem Asylrecht nicht Asyl berechtigt ist Missbraucht das Asylrecht, denn zum Antrag kommt es Trotzdem.


----------



## CPFUUU (14. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



na DIE Glaskugel ! schrieb:


> Du verwechselst Gleichberechtigung mit Sterilisierung.
> Würde man noch wie im Mittelalter hier Leben würde man auch mehr Kinder zeugen.
> Da dies nicht der Fall ist so gehen auch Frauen ihren Wünschen nach! Ach ja das können im Nahen Osten auch nur die Wenigsten.
> Aber eine Sterilisierung könnte einigen Nicht Schaden. Hoffe nur das fällt nicht auf mich zurück...
> ...



Gleichberechtigung und Kondome sind gewiss keine ausreichende Erklärung für den Verfall einer Zivilisation, sonst stünde das römische Reich heute noch.


----------



## Iconoclast (14. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Habt ihr euch mal das Lied "Wie blöd du bist" angehört? Rechtsextreme gehen gar nicht, aber der Refrain ist in komplett falscher Grammatik. Wie peinlich ist sowas bitte?


----------



## Threshold (14. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



na DIE Glaskugel ! schrieb:


> Zweitens es lag/liegt Asylmissbrauch vor wenn man seine Herkunft verschleiert oder auf sonstige Art und  Weise einen Asylantrag nicht korrekt ausfüllt und so nicht rechtmäßig, wenn er überhaupt bewilligt wird, zu einem Deutschen Pass kommt oder einem Aufenthaltsrecht! Auch wer nach aktuellem Asylrecht nicht Asyl berechtigt ist Missbraucht das Asylrecht, denn zum Antrag kommt es Trotzdem.



Wer Asyl möchte, muss seinen Antrag korrekt ausfüllen, das ist doch logisch. 
Wer das nicht macht, hat keine Chance auf Asyl und wird wieder abgeschoben.
Und von deutschen Pass redet doch niemand.


----------



## Nightslaver (14. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Iconoclast schrieb:


> Habt ihr euch mal das Lied "Wie blöd du bist" angehört? Rechtsextreme gehen gar nicht, aber der Refrain ist in komplett falscher Grammatik. Wie peinlich ist sowas bitte?



Bist du schon mal auf die Idee gekommen das die falsche Grammatik im Refrain Absicht sein könnte?
Frei dem Motto, nicht richtig Deutsch können aber gegen Ausländer hetzen.

*edit*

Was soll man zu folgenden Aussagen noch sagen:



> Die 15 syrischen Kurden vor dem Westbahnhof wollen davon nichts wissen. (das Deutschland die Grenze zugemacht hat)  "*Wir werden so lange warten, bis Deutschland die Grenzen wieder  aufmacht*", sagt Evrim. "Wir sind Kurden. Wir sind stur."





> Evrim ist die einzige in der Gruppe, die keine Verwandte in Deutschland  hat. Sie sagt: "Deutschland kann doch jetzt nicht zumachen. Wohin sollen  wir dann gehen? Was soll ich in Österreich? Ich weiß nichts über  Österreich. *Wir sind dort Fremde. Ich will nach Deutschland.* *In  Deutschland sind so viele Syrer.*



Quelle:
"Deutschland kann doch jetzt nicht zumachen"


----------



## Iconoclast (14. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Änder mal dein Zitat, ich habe das nicht geschrieben. :p

Und nein, ich glaube nicht, dass das Absicht ist. Passt absolut gar nicht zum Rest, ansonsten ist alles korrekt. Sowas gestaltet man auffällig und nicht so "versteckt". Es ist einfach die nächste Pflaume, die da aus dem ganzen Palaver jetzt Geld schlagen will, mehr nicht.


----------



## CPFUUU (14. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Iconoclast schrieb:


> Habt ihr euch mal das Lied "Wie blöd du bist" angehört? Rechtsextreme gehen gar nicht, aber der Refrain ist in komplett falscher Grammatik. Wie peinlich ist sowas bitte?


Damit hast du dich als Nazi zu erkennen gegeben, tja so schnell geht das hier 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Bist du schon mal auf die Idee gekommen das die falsche Grammatik im Refrain Absicht sein könnte?
> Frei dem Motto, nicht richtig Deutsch können aber gegen Ausländer hetzen.



Ja voll deep und so...


----------



## Iconoclast (14. September 2015)

*Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ich habe mir hier nix durchgelesen. Ist das jetzt Ironie oder sind hier echt so Spezialisten unterwegs, bei denen jeder ein Nazi ist?


----------



## Sparanus (14. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Quotenregelung: Die Abdankung Europas - Tichys Einblick
und
WeiÃŸ Politik nicht, mit welchen Zeitbomben sie hantiert? - Tichys Einblick


> *Die unmittelbar sichtbare Gefahr:* Ab einer Größenordnung X kann weder Polizei noch Militär die Ankommenden aufhalten, ohne Gewalt in einem Ausmaß anzuwenden, das wir in unseren Breiten für überwunden und nicht akzeptabel halten.


----------



## Bester_Nick (14. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Quotenregelung: Die Abdankung Europas - Tichys Einblick



Den Artikel hab ich mir mal angetan. Leider nur Gemecker und keine Lösung.


----------



## Sparanus (14. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ach komm ich les mir ja auch deine Beiträge durch und hab dich nicht auf der Ignore Liste^^


----------



## Bester_Nick (14. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Na, ist ja nix gegen dich. Ich sage nur: Er meckert, aber ne Lösung hat er nicht.


----------



## Verminaard (14. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Jeder der meckert sollte eine Loesung parat haben?

Vielleicht ist es nur ein Aufzeigen was alles nicht so optimal gelaufen ist?


----------



## Bester_Nick (14. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Wir wissen doch alle, dass alles nicht optimal gelaufen ist und nicht  optimal läuft. Wozu also offene Türen einrennen? Wenn die  Flüchtlingsquote nicht die Lösung zur Bewältigung der Flüchtlingskrise  ist, was ist dann die Lösung?


----------



## Sparanus (14. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Für die Lösungen haben letzten Endes die Herren und Damen zu sorgen, die wir gewählt haben.



> Wenn die Flüchtlingsquote nicht die Lösung zur Bewältigung der Flüchtlingskrise ist, was ist dann die Lösung?


Puh ein paar Sachen fallen mir da schon ein, aber nichts endgültiges.
Aber es muss schnell passieren denn sonst:


> *Die unmittelbar sichtbare Gefahr: Ab einer Größenordnung X kann weder Polizei noch Militär die Ankommenden aufhalten, ohne Gewalt in einem Ausmaß anzuwenden, das wir in unseren Breiten für überwunden und nicht akzeptabel halten.*


----------



## Nightslaver (14. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Puh ein paar Sachen fallen mir da schon ein, aber nichts endgültiges.



Zuerst einmal, eine Lösung kann es nur geben wen man den Flüchtlingen eindeutig klar macht, und nicht durch schwammiges Gerede wie bis dato, das sie nicht alle ihr Heil in den Zentraleuropäischen Staaten finden können werden.
Wetierhin werden sie nicht einmal alle ihr Glück in Europa finden können.

Dann muss man als nässtes die Bedinungen in Lagern der sicheren Nachbarländern zu Syrien und Irak verbessern und den Menschen dort vor Ort ein halbwegs anständiges Leben ermöglichen und vor allem die Saudis endlich in die Verpflichtung nehmen sich auch mal um ihre "Glaubensbrüder" zu kümmern.

Danach wen man wirklich eine Lösung für die Probleme will muss man etwas gegen unser Wirtschaftssystem tun und die Art wie wir uns Außenpolitisch "betätigen".
Solange wir unter dem Kaptialismus weiter so agieren wie wir es tun, um unseren "ausufernden Lebensstil" zu ermöglichen, wird sich nichts an den Problemen ändern und daran das wir immer neue Flüchtlingswellen lostreten.
Um das mal grob zu umreißen.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber es muss schnell passieren denn sonst:



Der Punkt ist schon lange erreicht. 20.000 bis 40.000 Flüchtlinge kannst du schon nicht mehr ohne massive Polizeigewalt aufhalten, wen die sich in Bewegung setzen hilft nur noch der Einsatz von Tränengas, Wasserwerfern, Gummigeschossen und tausenden Polizisten.


----------



## Sparanus (14. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Der Punkt ist schon lange erreicht. 20.000 bis 40.000 Flüchtlinge kannst du schon nicht mehr ohne massive Polizeigewalt aufhalten, wen die sich in Bewegung setzen hilft nur noch der Einsatz von Tränengas, Wasserwerfern, Gummigeschossen und tausenden Polizisten. ​



Mit der Warnung meinte ich aber scharfe Munition.​


----------



## Ruptet (14. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Mit der Warnung meinte ich aber scharfe Munition.[/INDENT]




Bist du deppat ! Die haben Schiss überhaupt etwas contra-Flüchtlinge zu sagen, aber sollen mit scharfer Munition schießen ? Eher lassen unsere Politiker zu, dass die Massen mit Gewalt durch das Land ziehen....traurig aber wahr.


----------



## Taonris (14. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ganz Europa schickt die Flüchtlinge nach Österreich und unsere Regierung zeigt in Krisenzeiten wie unfähig sie ist. Wir brauchen wieder ordentliche Staatsmänner wie Kreisky oder Figl.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Was spricht dagegen, gut ausgebildete und motivierte Leute aufzunehmen? 
Finanziert werden kann es problemlos durch eine einfache Kompentation.
Das wurde hier mal genau durchgerechnet:
Der Postillon: Studie: Abschiebung von Nazis wÃ¼rde Staatskasse um Milliarden entlasten

Ebenso gibt es gerade die Bewegung, auch das wird Platz für neue Flüchtlinge schaffen:
Der Postillon: Nazis rÃ¤chen sich an FlÃ¼chtlingen, indem sie nach Syrien fliehen


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Aber er hat sich in seinem Tagebuch als der Kreuzritter von Norwegen bezeichnet. Also war es christlich motiviert.



Wenn du den Unterschied zwischen "eine Tat ist religiös motiviert" und "der Täter ist zufällig Angehöriger einer Religion" nicht verstehen willst oder kannst, ist das dein gutes Recht. Aber dann solltest du nicht so tun, als ob du wüsstest wovon du redest.



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Wieso muss es bei Moslems denn immer der Glaube schuld sein?



Weil sich eben die meisten Terroristen auf den Koran oder Allah berufen.



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> -Christ legt eine Bombe und ruft: "Gott ist der größte." = Geisteskranker legt Bombe



Wie oft kommt das vor? Insbesondere in größeren Ausmaßen?



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> -Jude legt eine Bombe und ruft: "Gott ist der größte." = Geisteskranker legt Bombe



Wie oft kommt das vor? Insbesondere in größeren Ausmaßen?



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> -Moslem legt eine Bombe und ruft: "Gott ist der größte." = Radikaler Moslem mit terroristischem Hintergrund beruft sich auf den Islam und tötet 5 Menschen



New York, London, Madrid, Paris. Nur um mal ein paar prominente Städte zu nennen.

Zum Thema:

Es war ja klar das früher oder später die Sozialsten wieder mal das Geld wollen:

SPD-Politikerin - FlÃ¼chtlinge: Johanna Uekermann (SPD) fordert SteuererhÃ¶hungen - Inland - Berliner Morgenpost

Und Frau Nahles räumt ein, dass der syrische Arzt wohl doch die Ausnahme ist. Was? Doch keine "Fachkräfte" in rauen Mengen?

Arbeitslosenzahl steigt durch Flüchtlinge laut Andrea Nahles



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Was spricht dagegen, gut ausgebildete und motivierte Leute aufzunehmen?



Vielleicht die Tatsache, dass da nicht in der Mehrzahl gut ausgebildte Fachkräfte, sondern Wirtschaftlüchtlinge kommen.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Wir wissen doch alle, dass alles nicht optimal gelaufen ist und nicht  optimal läuft. Wozu also offene Türen einrennen? Wenn die  Flüchtlingsquote nicht die Lösung zur Bewältigung der Flüchtlingskrise  ist, was ist dann die Lösung?



Grenzkontrollen und Asylprüfung direkt an der Grenze. So wie Ungarn das macht. Alle erstmal reinlassen und dann schauen, ist ja offensichtlich nicht so das wahre.


----------



## TheFeenix (14. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Das blöde ist aber dass es jetzt so einfach kein Zurück gibt. Die vollmundigen Versprechungen unserer Politiker werden uns jetzt zum Verhängnis, gerade nachdem soviele aus Ungarn ohne Registrierung eingereist sind. Wenn jetzt nicht langsam die EU Außengrenzen wirksam verteidigt werden, haben wir in Deutschland in ein paar Jahren 4 oder 5 Millionen Asylanten die kein Wort Deutsch sprechen aber dem Sozialsystem auf der Tasche liegen. Und wer bezahlt das? Die Unternehmen die am lautesten nach vermeintlichen Fachkräften gebrüllt haben? Die Gutverdiener ala Til Schweiger?


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



TheFeenix schrieb:


> Das blöde ist aber dass es jetzt so einfach kein Zurück gibt. Die vollmundigen Versprechungen unserer Politiker werden uns jetzt zum Verhängnis, gerade nachdem soviele aus Ungarn ohne Registrierung eingereist sind. Wenn jetzt nicht langsam die EU Außengrenzen wirksam verteidigt werden, haben wir in Deutschland in ein paar Jahren 4 oder 5 Millionen Asylanten die kein Wort Deutsch sprechen aber dem Sozialsystem auf der Tasche liegen. Und wer bezahlt das? Die Unternehmen die am lautesten nach vermeintlichen Fachkräften gebrüllt haben? Die Gutverdiener ala Til Schweiger?



Na der dumme deutsche Arbeiter natürlich:

SPD-Politikerin - FlÃ¼chtlinge: Johanna Uekermann (SPD) fordert SteuererhÃ¶hungen - Inland - Berliner Morgenpost

Typisch Sozialisten. Enteignen und Steuern erhöhen, aber kein bisschen wirtschaftlich denken. 

Ifo-Chef Sinn: Migration ist Verlustgeschäft für Deutschland


----------



## Bester_Nick (14. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Na jo, man muss die Flüchtlinge nicht nur nach Kostengründen bewerten, sondern auch unter humanitären Gesichtspunkten. Das ist zumindest etwas, wozu sich unsere Politiker - im Gegensatz zu einigen Foristen - verpflichtet sehen. Und dann stellt sich die Frage, wie soll man hunderttausende Flüchtlinge vor den Grenzen angemessen versorgen? Und vor welchen Grenzen überhaupt? Denn die Grenze des einen Landes ist das Territorium eines anderen Landes. Und Flüchtlinge, die über Griechenland und Italien kommen, kommen übers Wasser und können wohl kaum monatelang vor der Küste auf fragilen Schlepperbooten campieren. Außerdem seh ich auch den Sinn darin nicht, selbst wenn das alles ginge, denn die Mehrheit der Flüchtlinge hat ein Recht auf Asyl und wird ohnehin aufgenommen werden müssen.


----------



## Nightslaver (14. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Was spricht dagegen, gut ausgebildete und motivierte Leute aufzunehmen?



Prinzipiell spricht wenig dagegen, allerdings ist die Mehrheit wohl alles andere als "gut" ausgebildet.
Schon 2011 in einem Bericht des Bundesamtes für Migration kam man unter anderem zu folgenden Ergebnissen:



> - Der *Niedriglohnanteil der Ausländer fällt mit 35 Prozent deutlich höher* aus als jener der Deutschen mit 17 Prozent.
> - Die  *Ursachen für die höheren Niedriglohnanteile *der Ausländer und der  weiteren Personen mit Migrationshintergrund *liegen einerseits in einem  deutlich geringeren Anspruchslohn*.
> - Andererseits sind ihre *Anteile an den  Personen ohne berufliche Ausbildung deutlich höher *als die der  deutschen Niedriglohnbeschäftigten und der Beschäftigten ohne  Migrationshintergrund.



Wer glaubt das sehe bei den jetzt hier ankommenden Flüchtlingen wesentlich anders aus ist schon recht naiv. Ein nicht unerheblicher Anteil der Personen die hier als Asylantragssteller aufschlagen ist zwar nicht ungebildet, dürfte aber auch nicht so gebildet sein das die Aussicht auf überrragend gut bezahlte Arbeit besteht und wen wird diese auch noch für ein niedrigeres Gehalt gemacht. 

Quelle:
BAMF - Bundesamt für Migration und Flüchtlinge - Das BAMF - Migranten im Niedriglohnsektor unter besonderer Berücksichtigung der Geduldeten und Bleibeberechtigten



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Finanziert werden kann es problemlos durch eine einfache Kompentation.
> Das wurde hier mal genau durchgerechnet:
> Der Postillon: Studie: Abschiebung von Nazis wÃ¼rde Staatskasse um Milliarden entlasten



Ähm, du weißt aber schon das der Postillon eine Satireseite ist und man dort weder Zahlen noch Fakten übermäßig ernst nehmen kann, genau wie die Artikel prinzipiell?


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Na jo, man muss die Flüchtlinge nicht nur nach Kostengründen bewerten, sondern auch unter humanitären Gesichtspunkten.



Flüchtlinge ja. Hundertausende Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge, definitiv nein.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Und dann stellt sich die Frage, wie soll man hunderttausende Flüchtlinge vor den Grenzen angemessen versorgen? Und vor welchen Grenzen überhaupt? Denn die Grenze des einen Landes ist das Territorium eines anderen Landes.



Grenznahe Lager aufbauen z.b. dort kämen dann Asylsuchende bis zum Ende der Prüfung hin. Bei positiven Bescheid dürfen sie ins Land, bei negativen Bescheid geht es zurück.

Wer ohne Papiere kommt, gleich zurück.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Und Flüchtlinge, die über Griechenland und Italien kommen, kommen übers Wasser und können wohl kaum monatelang vor der Küste auf fragilen Schlepperbooten campieren.



Grenznahe Lager.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Außerdem seh ich auch den Sinn darin nicht, selbst wenn das alle ginge, denn die Mehrheit der Flüchtlinge hat ein Recht auf Asyl und wird ohnehin aufgenommen werden müssen.



Das ist schlicht und ergreifend * falsch *. Die jährliche Anerkennungsquote nach § 16a GG liegt seit ca. 12 Jahren bei ca. 2%.

Das heißt die deutliche überwiegende Mehrheit von 98% gehört umgehend zurückgeschickt.


----------



## Sparanus (14. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Na jo, man muss die Flüchtlinge nicht nur nach Kostengründen bewerten, sondern auch unter humanitären Gesichtspunkten.


Nicht wenn es deutlich zu lasten Deutschlands geht und das ist momentan der Fall.


----------



## Bester_Nick (14. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ich habe keine Ahnung, wie groß die Pufferzone zwischen den Ländergrenzen ist. Aber ich nehme an, dass Lager mit zigtausenden Flüchtlingen nicht in diese Pufferzonen passen. Ergo sind sie dann doch in irgendeinem Land und nicht vor einer Grenze. Im Grunde würde sich an der aktuellen Situation nur eines ändern: Die Länder an den äusseren Grenzen der EU wären die Gearschten. Außerdem hat dein Vorschlag - zumindest auf den ersten Blick - frappierende Ähnlichkeit mit dem Dublin-Abkommen, das in Anbetracht der überwältigenden Flüchtingsmenge kaum noch durchführbar ist.



> Das ist schlicht und ergreifend * falsch *. Die jährliche Anerkennungsquote nach § 16a GG liegt seit ca. 12 Jahren bei ca. 2%.
> 
> Das heißt die deutliche überwiegende Mehrheit von 98% gehört umgehend zurückgeschickt.



Die Flüchtlingskrise haben wir erst seit einigen Monaten und momentan sprengt sie all unsere Vorstellungen. Ich glaube nicht, dass diese Anerkennungsquote noch zutrifft, da momentan unglaublich viele Menschen aus Syrien, Afghanistan und dem Irak herkommen. Das sind Kriegsländer.


----------



## TheFeenix (14. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Asyl nach §16a GG gibt es für politisch Verfolgte. Mag hart klingen, aber ein Bürgerkrieg gehört nicht dazu.
Ebenso wenig ist in der Genfer Flüchtlingskonvention davon die Rede. 





> Danach wird als Flüchtling anerkannt, wer
> „[…] aus der begründeten Furcht vor Verfolgung aus Gründen der Rasse, Religion, Nationalität, Zugehörigkeit zu einer bestimmten sozialen Gruppe oder wegen seiner politischen Überzeugung sich außerhalb des Landes befindet, dessen Staatsangehörigkeit er besitzt, und den Schutz dieses Landes nicht in Anspruch nehmen kann oder wegen dieser Befürchtungen nicht in Anspruch nehmen will; oder der sich als staatenlos infolge solcher Ereignisse außerhalb des Landes befindet, in welchem er seinen gewöhnlichen Aufenthalt hatte, und nicht dorthin zurückkehren kann oder wegen der erwähnten Befürchtungen nicht dorthin zurückkehren will.“



So wünschenswert es aus humanitärer Sicht auch ist Opfer von Kriegen aufzunehmen, eine rechtliche Grundlage dafür gibt es nicht. Daher muss in Situationen wie jetzt auch die Notbremse gezogen werden.


----------



## Nightslaver (14. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



TheFeenix schrieb:


> Asyl nach §16a GG gibt es für politisch Verfolgte. Mag hart klingen, aber ein Bürgerkrieg gehört nicht dazu.
> Ebenso wenig ist in der Genfer Flüchtlingskonvention davon die Rede.
> 
> So wünschenswert es aus humanitärer Sicht auch ist Opfer von Kriegen aufzunehmen, eine rechtliche Grundlage dafür gibt es nicht. Daher muss in Situationen wie jetzt auch die Notbremse gezogen werden.



Ich frage mich was hier darüber überhaupt noch rumlamentiert wird.
Das viele Flüchtlinge die hier momentan aufschlagen nicht primär nur wegen des Krieges zu uns flüchten, sondern weil sie auf der Suche nach einem besseren Leben sind dürfte doch inzwischen klar sein. Viele von ihnen wollen hier bleiben, suchen hier Arbeit und wollen nicht mehr zurück, wer diverse Interviews mit Flüchtlingen, den Gerüchten über Deutschland im Internet und Talkrunden verfolgt hat dem sollte das inzwischen klar sein.
Selbst Politiker verschiedener Partein sagen es inzwischen ja: "Wir müssen uns bewusst sein das es ehnlich wie bei den Gastarbeitern in den 60er Jahren auch im Fall der Flüchtlinge so sein wird das die meisten von ihnen nicht mehr zurück gehen werden, die werden hier bleiben und darum muss man sich Gedanken machen das die Integration nicht wieder so katastrophal scheitern wird wie es bei den türkischen Gastarbeitern der Fall war."

Also warum wird hier immer noch darüber rumdebatiert ob das nun Kriegsflüchtlinge sind, oder Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge? Der Hintergrund ist doch klar, wer auf der Suche nach einem besseren Lebensort ist und mit der Absicht her kommt hier auch bleiben zu wollen ist definitiv ein Wirtschaftsflüchtling.
Wäre es anders könnten diese Leute auch in Italien, bleiben, oder in Östereich, oder in jedem anderen Land das nicht kriegsbedroht ist.
Die Leute flüchten aber gezielt in die Länder wo sie sich ein "besseres" Leben versprechen, nicht da wo sie sich nur ein paar Jahre in Ruhe und Frieden versprechen bis der Krieg vorbei ist.

Und unter diesem Aspekt muss man auch sagen nein, Deutschland kann nicht weiter wie bisher die Leute aufnehmen und jeden sich hier niederlassen lassen. Bei solch anhaltenden Flüchtlingszahlen, über die vorraussichtlich nässten Jahre, im Bereich von 1 Million und mehr jährlich wird Deutschland das nicht verkraften, schon rein aus integrativen Aspekten nicht!

Das ist die Realität und das hat auch nichts damit zu tun das man den Leuten die durch den Krieg Not leiden nicht helfen will.
Und das muss man vor allem auch den Flüchtlingen klar machen, Schweden, Östereich und Deutschland können nicht für jeden Flüchtling der das gerne möchte das gelobte Land sein wo man mal hin umsiedelt.


----------



## Dennisth (14. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Selbst Politiker verschiedener Partein sagen es inzwischen ja: "Wir müssen uns bewusst sein das es ehnlich wie bei den Gastarbeitern in den 60er Jahren auch im Fall der Flüchtlinge so sein wird das die meisten von ihnen nicht mehr zurück gehen werden, die werden hier bleiben und darum muss man sich Gedanken machen das die Integration nicht wieder so katastrophal scheitern wird wie es bei den türkischen Gastarbeitern der Fall war."



Tja ob die zurück wollen haben aber nicht die ("Flüchtlinge") zu entscheiden sondern die Gesetze.
Was gibt es da groß zu bereden?
Wollen die hier schmarotzen / sich auf die faule Haut legen / nix tun usw. dann weg mit denen und fertig ist der Kuchen. Da gibt es nix mit "Integration" oder so. Sowas ist hier unerwünscht und fertig. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Also warum wird hier immer noch darüber rumdebatiert ob das nun Kriegsflüchtlinge sind, oder Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge? Der Hintergrund ist doch klar, wer auf der Suche nach einem besseren Lebensort ist und mit der Absicht her kommt hier auch bleiben zu wollen ist definitiv ein Wirtschaftsflüchtling.
> Wäre es anders könnten diese Leute auch in Italien, bleiben, oder in Östereich, oder in jedem anderen Land das nicht kriegsbedroht ist.
> Die Leute flüchten aber gezielt in die Länder wo sie sich ein "besseres" Leben versprechen, nicht da wo sie ein paar Jahre in Ruhe und Frieden bleiben können bis der Krieg vorbei ist.



Ja schön das die sich hier ein "besseres" Leben versprechen, aber das ist kein Asylgrund. Die können sich hier gerne als Bürger "bewerben". Wenn die nicht angenommen werden. Pech gehabt, dann tut was in eurem Land.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und das muss man vor allem auch den Flüchtlingen klar machen, Schweden, Östereich und Deutschland können nicht für jeden Flüchtling der das gerne möchte das gelobte Land sein wo man mal hin umsiedelt.



Ja den Leuten bringt man das ganz einfach bei: Grenzen dicht machen -> zurück schicken -> bei Stress / Gewaltausbrüchen mit Tränengas, Wasserwerfern oder auch scharfer Munition nachhelfen -> Fertig

Sorry aber die Regierung sollte hart durchgreifen und endlich mal die dummen Samthandschuhe weg lassen. Es ist so einfach. Man könnte auch überlegen ob die "Flüchtlingscamps" wo es Ärger gibt nicht komplett geräumt werden sollten. Das setzt direkt das Zeichen: "Wenn ihr hier Stunk macht, dann geht ihr alle und dürft euren Mitbewohnern erklären warum ihr Stress gemacht habt" 

Aber ne das wäre ja wieder "unmenschlich". Lieber solche "Flüchtlinge" hier behalten und denen noch eine eigene Wohnung geben.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



TheFeenix schrieb:


> haben wir in Deutschland in ein paar Jahren 4 oder 5 Millionen Asylanten die kein Wort Deutsch sprechen aber dem Sozialsystem auf der Tasche liegen.


Ich erlebe nur hochmotivierte Leute, die sich wieder eine Existenz aufbauen wollen. Sie lernen schnell Deutsch und es sind vom Geiste her selbstständige Menschen, die selbstständig arbeiten. Das werden die Steuerzahler werden, die wir brauchen, um die steitig steigende Zahl von Rechtsdeppen zu bezahlen, die in ihren Stumpfsinn nichts mehr auf die Reihe bringen, außer Fremdenfeindlichkeit zu schüren. Pack ....


----------



## Nightslaver (15. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Dennisth schrieb:


> Tja ob die zurück wollen haben aber nicht die ("Flüchtlinge") zu entscheiden sondern die Gesetze.
> Was gibt es da groß zu bereden?



Ja und wieviel diese Gesetze in der Praxis gelten hat man vor Jahrzehnten, bei den Gastarbeitern, gesehen, die hier nur 5-10 Jahre zum arbeiten bleiben wollten und sollten. Viele von ihnen sind noch heute hier. 
Praktisch wird das also mit zimlicher Sicherheit auch bei den aktuellen "Flüchtlingen" nicht anders laufen, somal die Politik sich schon entsprechend äußert.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich erlebe nur hochmotivierte Leute, die sich wieder eine Existenz aufbauen wollen. Sie lernen schnell Deutsch und es sind vom Geiste her selbstständige Menschen, die selbstständig arbeiten. Das werden die Steuerzahler werden, die wir brauchen, um die steitig steigende Zahl von Rechtsdeppen zu bezahlen, die in ihren Stumpfsinn nichts mehr auf die Reihe bringen, außer Fremdenfeindlichkeit zu schüren. Pack ....



Jaja, komm behalt die Veralgemeinerungen für dich und geh wieder Postillon lesen.
Den deine Einstellung, ehrlich, ist genauso wenig hilfreich und objektiv wie die von deinem lieben "Pack".


----------



## Kaaruzo (15. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich erlebe nur hochmotivierte Leute, die sich wieder eine Existenz aufbauen wollen. Sie lernen schnell Deutsch und es sind vom Geiste her selbstständige Menschen, die selbstständig arbeiten. Das werden die Steuerzahler werden, die wir brauchen, um die steitig steigende Zahl von Rechtsdeppen zu bezahlen, die in ihren Stumpfsinn nichts mehr auf die Reihe bringen, außer Fremdenfeindlichkeit zu schüren. Pack ....



Bundesagentur für Arbeit: Jeder dritte Arbeitslose hat ausländische Wurzeln - Menschen & Wirtschaft - FAZ
Arbeitslosenzahl steigt durch Flüchtlinge laut Andrea Nahles

Lass mich raten, Frau Nahles und die Agentur für Arbeit sind auch Rechtsdeppen, die die tolle "Bereicherung" nur nicht wahrhaben wollen?


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (15. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Die Bundesagentur für Arbeit ist von was ausgegangen? Versteht mich nicht Falsch aber was ist Migrationshintergrund für Die Agentur?
Wenn da schon der Name reicht wäre das für mich nicht repräsentativ!

Denn wer hier schon Geboren wurde zu einem und trotzdem in dieser Statistik aufgenommen ist, hat höchstwahrscheinlich nur die Deutsche Staatsbürgerschaft konnte ich nicht rauslesen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (15. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



na DIE Glaskugel ! schrieb:


> Die Bundesagentur für Arbeit ist von was ausgegangen? Versteht mich nicht Falsch aber was ist Migrationshintergrund für Die Agentur?
> Wenn da schon der Name reicht wäre das für mich nicht repräsentativ!
> 
> Denn wer hier schon Geboren wurde zu einem und trotzdem in dieser Statistik aufgenommen ist, hat höchstwahrscheinlich nur die Deutsche Staatsbürgerschaft konnte ich nicht rauslesen.



Text lesen

Zitat: Nach offizieller Definition fallen darunter alle nach 1949 nach Deutschland Zugewanderten, also etwa Deutsche aus den Nachfolgestaaten der Sowjetunion; zudem alle in Deutschland geborenen Ausländer sowie alle als Deutsche Geborene, die mindestens ein zugewandertes oder als Ausländer in Deutschland geborenes Elternteil haben.

Also jeder der in irgendeiner Form einen Migrationshintergrund hat.


----------



## Ruptet (15. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

"Um Mitternacht sind verschärften Bestimmungen für Flüchtlinge in Ungarn in Kraft getreten. Ab Dienstag gilt illegaler Grenzübertritt dort als Straftat, die mit bis zu drei Jahren Haft geahndet werden kann. Bisher war es nur eine Ordnungswidrigkeit. Kommt Sachbeschädigung hinzu - etwa wenn ein Flüchtling den Grenzzaun durchschneidet - erhöht sich das maximale Strafmaß auf fünf Jahre. Anstelle der Haftstrafe ist auch eine sofortige Abschiebung möglich."

Flüchtlinge - Verschärfte Bestimmungen in Ungarn - Salzburger Nachrichten - SALZBURG.COM
Ungarn: Orbán schlägt Grenztor zu « DiePresse.com


----------



## Cleriker (15. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Also jeder der in irgendeiner Form einen Migrationshintergrund hat.



Für mich steht da:
Wer seit 49 zugewandert ist, wer hier als Ausländer geboren wurde und wer als deutscher geboren wurde, aber mindestens ein Elternteil hat, das entweder als Ausländer hier geboren ist, oder zugewandert ist.

Also nur die aktuelle Person, oder die direkte Vorgängergeneration betreffend. 

Klingt im ersten Moment so als ob alle die irgendwie mal was mit Einreise zu tun hatten, auch Migrationshintergrund haben, aber...
Das bedeutet auch, dass wenn beispielsweise jemand 1950 aus der Türkei als Arbeiter her kam, hier die Staatsbürgerschaft bekommen und Kinder gezeugt hat und diese jetzt wieder Kinder, dann haben letztere keinen Migrationshintergrund mehr, selbst wenn sich die Familie vielleicht nie richtig integriert, den Kindern kein Deutsch beigebracht und sie quasi in einer Parallelwelt nach alten türkischen Maßstäben aufgezogen hat.

Ist sicherlich die Ausnahme, das ist klar, aber solches in der Überlegung zu ignorieren wäre auch falsch. Selbst habe ich erst zwei Menschen kennengelernt auf die das zutrifft. Einen hier in meiner Gegend und einen in Dortmund. Aber diese Personen haben nach dieser Regelung keinen Migrationshintergrund mehr. 
Auch irgendwie komisch, der Gedanke.


----------



## Verminaard (15. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Hier mal ein kleiner Bericht aus dem Vorzeigeeinwanderungsland Schweden:
Sweden?s ugly immigration problem - The Globe and Mail

Quelle unter Vorbehalt.


Das ist doch schon laenger bekannt, hat hier die Bundesmutti grob fahrlaessig gehandelt? Absichtlich gegen das eigene Volk entschieden?
Ist das nicht auch eine Straftat?


----------



## Kaaruzo (15. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Hier mal ein kleiner Bericht aus dem Vorzeigeeinwanderungsland Schweden:
> Sweden?s ugly immigration problem - The Globe and Mail
> 
> Quelle unter Vorbehalt.
> ...



Schwedens Probleme sind doch kein Geheimniss:

Antisemitismus: Das schwedische Malmö vertreibt seine Juden - DIE WELT

Wie immer hat das aber nichts mit dem Islam zu tun. Die Schweden zeigen bestimmt nur nicht genug Wilkommenskultur.


----------



## padme (15. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Na der dumme deutsche Arbeiter natürlich:
> 
> SPD-Politikerin - FlÃ¼chtlinge: Johanna Uekermann (SPD) fordert SteuererhÃ¶hungen - Inland - Berliner Morgenpost



Aber die Uekermann will doch einfach mal ein bissal stänkern, und möchte bei den Großen mitreden.

Lies dir das mal durch: 
Juso-Chefin Johanna Uekermann kritisiert Flüchtlingspolitik - DIE WELT
Die 4.Frage und Ihre Antwort darauf:
Natürlich hätten die Bundesländer schon längst neuen Wohnungen bauen können und diesen bereithalten, wie konnten Sie nur... 1949 hätten die Länder schon mit dem Bau anfangen sollen, und den leerstehenden Wohnraum für Jahrzehnte auf Bedarf für Flüchtlinge bereithalten. 
Versteht das jetzt nicht falsch, aber ich finds albern.

Genauso wie die 7. Antwort von Ihr.
Natürlich Sonnenklar, erst als der Söder seine Berliner Sportpalast Rede gehalten hat, ist der Mob Brandschatzend durch die Strassen gezogen.

Also ich halte von der Uekermann nicht viel, ich halte auch von der CSU nicht viel, aber die Rethorik von der Uekermann ist mir zu plump...


----------



## Hackintoshi (15. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

zumThema 

Sehr geehrte Frau Bundeskanzlerin,
 wir Bürger werden immer wieder aufgerufen, uns am politischen Leben  zu beteiligen. Ich tue dies mit dieser Eingabe zur Lösung des  augenblicklichen Problems der Migration an Sie, Frau Bundeskanzlerin Dr.  Merkel, und einige Ihrer Abgeordneten-Kolleginnen und –Kollegen.
Da ich mehrfach die schlechte Erfahrung gemacht habe, dass Minister und  Ministerpräsidenten meine Eingaben nicht beantwortet haben, erlaube ich  mir, diesen Brief als „offenen Brief“ zu behandeln und ihn auch an alle  Länder-Ministerpräsidentinnen und Präsidenten, an die Damen und Herren  Parteivorsitzenden und an einige andere Politiker zu senden, mit der  Bitte, Sie zu unterstützen, sowie an einige Zeitschriften und  Privatpersonen.....

Offener Brief von Generalmajor Gerd Schultze-Rhonhof an Angela Merkel

Es gibt sie noch: die Bürger mit Verantwortungsgefühl, Empathie und Weitblick.


----------



## Nightslaver (15. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



padme schrieb:


> Also ich halte von der Uekermann nicht viel, ich halte auch von der CSU nicht viel, aber die Rethorik von der Uekermann ist mir zu plump...



Man kann von der Jusos, der jungen Unionen und all den anderen Jugendorganisationen der Partein, inkl. ihren Mitgliedern, sowieso nichts halten. Wie will man etwas von Organisationen halten deren einziger Zweck es im Grunde ist sich politische "Nachwuchskader" ranzuzüchten?
 Immerhin, im dritten Reich war das ja verwerflich, wo es dafür sowas wie die HJ gab, in der DDR war angeblich mit der Freien Deutschen Jugend auch verwerflich, nur in der BRD ist es völlig legitim sich geistige Holzköpfe und Arschkricher die System und Parteilinie gehorsam sind ranzuzüchten?
Wie will irgendjemand erwarten das in der Politik irgendwie mal sowas wie "frischer Wind" rein kommt wen auf eine indoktrinierte Generation Politiker die nässte aus den Jugendorganisationen folgt?
Oder glaubt hier irgendwer ernsthaft das ohne Geld und Beziehungen ein Quereinstieg in die Politik, ohne Jugendorganisation möglich sei?
Im Grunde müsste es eine parteiunabhängige Jugendorganisation geben wo junge Menschen, ohne den Einfluss der politischen Partein Politik "lernen" können, damit sich sowas wie ein eigener politischer Geist entwickeln kann, unabhängig von Interessen und Zielen irgend einer Partei.

Wie dem auch sei, wie will man von so einer Frau also erwarten das da mehr als plumpe Rheorik käme? Was mehr als plumpe Rhetorik und Frasen dreschen kann doch selbst die aktuelle Politik-Generation nur in Ausnahmefällen. 



padme schrieb:


> Es gibt sie noch: die Bürger mit Verantwortungsgefühl, Empathie und Weitblick.



Irgendwie fürchte ich nur das es der Bundesmutti am Popo vorbeigehen wird und sie es, wie 99,5% der Post die an Merkel geht, nicht mal selbst lesen wird. Vermutlich wird er darauf auch nicht mal eine Rückantwort bekommen und wen doch wird es nur irgend eine "Danke für ihren Brief" Standardfloskel vom Sekretariat der Kanzlerin sein.


----------



## Hackintoshi (15. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Irgendwie fürchte ich nur das es der Bundesmutti am Popo vorbeigehen wird und sie es, wie 99,5% der Post die an Merkel geht, nicht mal selbst lesen wird. Vermutlich wird er darauf auch nicht mal eine Rückantwort bekommen und wen doch wird es nur irgend eine "Danke für ihren Brief" Standardfloskel vom Sekretariat der Kanzlerin sein.



Wahrscheinlich hast du Recht, da diese politikschauspieler in einer Scheinwelt leben.

Gerade eben im Netz gefunden: Schlepperketten in Serbien


----------



## Rolk (15. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Hackintoshi schrieb:


> Offener Brief von Generalmajor Gerd Schultze-Rhonhof an Angela Merkel
> 
> Es gibt sie noch: die Bürger mit Verantwortungsgefühl, Empathie und Weitblick.



Schade das der Mann nicht ein paar Lenze jünger ist. So jemanden in der Politik würde das Niveau unserer entschluss-unfreudigen "Volksvertreter" deutlich anheben.


----------



## Ruptet (15. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Hackintoshi schrieb:


> zumThema
> 
> Präsidenten, an die Damen und Herren  Parteivorsitzenden und an einige andere Politiker zu senden, mit der  Bitte, Sie zu unterstützen, sowie an einige Zeitschriften und  Privatpersonen.....
> 
> ...


Gerade den kompletten Brief durchgelesen... meiner Meinung nach lückenlose Aufklärung bzw. ansprechen der Tatsachen, die jeder sehen sollte, außer natürlich die, die bewusst die Augen davor verschließen.


----------



## Rolk (15. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Ruptet schrieb:


> Gerade den kompletten Brief durchgelesen... meiner Meinung nach lückenlose Aufklärung bzw. ansprechen der Tatsachen, die jeder sehen sollte, außer natürlich die, die bewusst die Augen davor verschließen.



Ein paar Absätze habe ich der Zeit wegen ausgelassen, aber volle Zustimmung von mir. Sollte jeder mal lesen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (15. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Margot Käßmann: Angst vor Islamisierung? Gehen Sie in die Kirche! - DIE WELT

Frau Käßmann und was soll ich als Atheist machen, der Angst vor der Islamisierung hat?

Zumal in die Kirche gehen und gegen den Islam "anbeten" auch nicht jedem Christen hilft:

Nigeria: Sechs Tote bei Angriff auf christliche Kirche |Â ZEIT ONLINE
Nigeria: Mindestens zwölf Tote bei Anschlag auf Kirche - Nigeria - derStandard.at ? International

Da hattten die Nigerianer wohl zu wenig "Willkommenskultur" gebenüber der "Religion des Friedens"


----------



## Bester_Nick (15. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> *Die neuen Zahlen des Uno-Flüchtlingshilfswerk UNHCR:* Am Dienstag sind bereits *5500 Flüchtlinge von Ungarn aus nach Österreich* gelangt. Und so soll es laut Schätzungen auch weitergehen: "Wir erwarten wieder hohe Zahlen von Flüchtlingen, die am heutigen Tag nach Österreich kommen", sagt eine UNHCR-Sprecherin in Genf. Am Vortag verzeichnete die Organisation einen* Rekord von 20.000 Menschen, die nach Österreich kamen*.
> Auch die Zahl der syrischen *Bürgerkriegsflüchtlinge in der Türkei sei auf fast zwei Millionen angestiegen*. Seit Juni seien mehr als 200.000 Syrer in dem Land angekommen, sagte dieUNHCR-Sprecherin. In den drei Monaten zuvor seien es lediglich 14.000 gewesen.
> Laut Zahlen der ungarischen Polizei kamen am Montag bis Mitternacht insgesamt 9380 neue Flüchtlinge aus Serbien nach Ungarn. Die Zahl sei absoluter Rekord und liege viermal höher als der Tagesdurchschnitt der vergangenen Wochen.



Der Morgen @SPIEGELONLINE: Echtzeit-Nachrichten am 15.9.2015 - SPIEGEL ONLINE



> Niedersachsens Ministerpräsident Weil fordert einen Plan B in der Flüchtlingskrise. "Wie sind gut beraten, nicht allzu viele Hoffnungen auf Europa zu setzen", sagte der SPD-Politiker Spiegel-Online.  Weil sagte weiter: "Wie verhält sich Deutschland künftig angesichts des Flüchtlingselends einerseits und der Verweigerungshaltung Europas andererseits? Diese Frage drängt sich auf und muss von der Bundesregierung beantwortet werden."



Krisentreffen mit Länder-Regierungschefs: Weil verlangt Plan B von Merkel - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Auf die Antwort bin ich mal gespannt. Gegen die Flüchtlingskrise sind die Griechenlandkrise und die Ukrainekrise ein Witz.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Von denen die nix oder wenig haben wird erwartet das die Mildtätig sind aber die oberen 10k halten sich nicht daran bzw. bringen selber keine wirklichen Opfer.
Das man den Menschen helfen sollte ist klar aber sinnvoller ist es doch es nahe am Geschehen zu tun. Wenn man schon jetzt die Proteste sieht weil die alle nicht nach Deutschland dürfen kann man fast davon ausgehen das diese Personen das Land nie wieder verlassen werden. Das ist jetzt eine rein fiktive Darstellung der Lage durch das Gebaren vieler Flüchtlinge


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Ahnung, wie groß die Pufferzone zwischen den Ländergrenzen ist. Aber ich nehme an, dass Lager mit zigtausenden Flüchtlingen nicht in diese Pufferzonen passen. Ergo sind sie dann doch in irgendeinem Land und nicht vor einer Grenze.



Per Definition müsste es keinerlei Zwischenraum geben. (Sonst könnte ja jeder in diesem nicht beanspruchten Land einen neuen Staat gründen.) Das sogenannte "Niemansland" außerhalb von Grenzbefestigungen befindet sich, so vorhanden, normalerweise auf dem Territorium des jeweiligen Landes. Man baut einen Zaun halt nicht genau am Rand des eigenen Landes, sondern lässt ein paar Meter davor frei - und sei es nur, um den Zaun von beiden Seiten warten zu können und eine Überwucherung zu verhindern.
Innerhalb des Schengen-Raumes dürften aber selbst diese Streifen verschwunden sein. Eine Unterbringung von Flüchtlingen ist also nur auf normalen Staatsterritorium möglich und da hat man dann die Wahl: 
a) Eine komplett neue Infrastruktur am Arsch der Welt aus dem Boden stampfen und sämtliche Versorgungsgüter sowie Personal über größere Entfernungen heran karren (letztere täglich)
b) Die Flüchtlingslager da platzieren, wo Behörden, Infrastruktur, etc. eh schon vorhanden sind.

Ersteres ist aus Sicht fremdenfeindlicher natürlich attraktiver, man könnte ja sonst Gefahr laufen, einen Ausländer (IIIIIiiiiii!) zu sehen. Aber derzeit haben wir schon großes Probleme, letzteres finanziell und institutionell umzuetzen, da ja fast alle Ressourcen für Bankenrettung, Wirtschaftslobby & Co vergeben sind 




Cleriker schrieb:


> Für mich steht da:
> Wer seit 49 zugewandert ist, wer hier als Ausländer geboren wurde und wer als deutscher geboren wurde, aber mindestens ein Elternteil hat, das entweder als Ausländer hier geboren ist, oder zugewandert ist.
> 
> Also nur die aktuelle Person, oder die direkte Vorgängergeneration betreffend.
> ...



Komisch ist vor allen Dingen, wie hier Analysen über Einwanderer der letzten 65 Jahre genutzt werden, um (ohne auch nur den kleinsten Blick auf Ausgangssituationen, Mechanismen und deren Übertragbarkeit zu werfen) Schlüsse über Menschen zu ziehen, die vor 65 Monaten noch ein glückliches Leben in einem aufstrebenden, friedlichen (autokratischen) Staat in Vorderarsien führten.
Das Hirn einiger Leute ist wohl schon am Limit, wenn es die Welt(-geschichte) in "wir" und "Ausländer" differenziert hat...


----------



## Cleriker (15. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Wer macht denn das von dir genannte?

Ich verstehe aber ehrlich gesagt nicht, was dich an dem Begriff des Ausländers" stört. Für mich ist das ausschließlich eine Bezeichnung die hilft eine Beziehung zu bestimmten Menschen zu beschreiben. So wie die Begriffe, Mieter, Nachbar, usw.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Kaaruzo hat z.B. besagte alte Quelle angebracht, um damit etwas zum aktuellen Thema beizutragen (es sei denn, er wollte Offtopic-Spamen), also eine Aussage über Flüchtlinge primär aus Syrien zu machen; kurz davor hat Nightslaver einen Bericht von 2011 zitiert. Iirc gabs vor den Verschwörungstheorien zu Russland und USA noch weitere Beiträge in dieser Richtung.

Und was mich am Begriff "Ausländer" stört, genauer an "Die Ausländer", sollte dir eigentlich bei deinen Vergleichen selbst klar werden: "Mieter" ist jemand, der mietet. "Nachbar" ist jemand, der neben dir wohnt. "Ausländer" sind alle Staatsbürger eines anderen Landes (und in den Augen mancher auch zahlreiche Deutsche...). Also über 7 Milliarden Menschen, die außer der Zugehörigkeit zu _Homo sapiens_ so ziemlich gar keinen gemeinsamen Nenner haben.
Hier dagegen gehts um Vertreter von daumen*pi einem dutzend verschiedene Flüchtlingsgruppen, die in die EU drängen. Einem Problem, dass sich auf humanem Wege allenfalls dann beheben lässt, wenn man deren unterschiedliche Hintergründe berücksichtigt. Wer die dagegen mit der restlichen Menschheit (oder auch nur einer willkürlichen Auswahl von Personen, die in den letzten 60-70 Jahren im europäischen Umfeld migriert sind) in einen Topf wirft, beweißt nichts weiter als vollkommene Unfähigkeit, die Sachlage auch nur im Ansatz zu begreifen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (15. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Kaaruzo hat z.B. besagte alte Quelle angebracht, um damit etwas zum aktuellen Thema beizutragen (es sei denn, er wollte Offtopic-Spamen), also eine Aussage über Flüchtlinge primär aus Syrien zu machen; kurz davor hat Nightslaver einen Bericht von 2011 zitiert. Iirc gabs vor den Verschwörungstheorien zu Russland und USA noch weitere Beiträge in dieser Richtung.



Heutiges Datum: 15. September 2015

Arbeitslosenzahl steigt durch Flüchtlinge laut Andrea Nahles

Datum des Artikels: 10. September 2015.

*******, schon 5 Tage alt der Artikel. Hoffentlich sind die ganzen syrischen "Ärzte" jetzt nicht sauer, über meiner uralte Quelle.

Ifo-Chef Sinn: Migration ist Verlustgeschäft für Deutschland

Gott dieser Artikel ist ja vom 29. Dezember 2014. Den kannst du ja gar nicht mehr gebrauchen.

Wo sind denn eigentlich deine topaktuellen Quellen?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und was mich am Begriff "Ausländer" stört, genauer an "Die Ausländer", sollte dir eigentlich bei deinen Vergleichen selbst klar werden: "Mieter" ist jemand, der mietet. "Nachbar" ist jemand, der neben dir wohnt. "Ausländer" sind alle Staatsbürger eines anderen Landes (und in den Augen mancher auch zahlreiche Deutsche...). Also über 7 Milliarden Menschen, die außer der Zugehörigkeit zu _Homo sapiens_ so ziemlich gar keinen gemeinsamen Nenner haben.



Wenn ich "die Europäer" sage, dann schließe ich ca. 6,5 Milliarden Menschen aus der Definition aus. Schnell das Wort "Europäer" verbieten. Das ist ja voll Autobahn.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hier dagegen gehts um Vertreter von daumen*pi einem dutzend verschiedene Flüchtlingsgruppen, die in die EU drängen. Einem Problem, dass sich auf humanem Wege allenfalls dann beheben lässt, wenn man deren unterschiedliche Hintergründe berücksichtigt. Wer die dagegen mit der restlichen Menschheit (oder auch nur einer willkürlichen Auswahl von Personen, die in den letzten 60-70 Jahren im europäischen Umfeld migriert sind) in einen Topf wirft, beweißt nichts weiter als vollkommene Unfähigkeit, die Sachlage auch nur im Ansatz zu begreifen.



Hintergründe?

FlÃ¼chtlinge und Religion: "Die Zahl der Muslime wird signifikant wachsen" - Politik - Tagesspiegel

Zu 80% Muslime. Die sind also in den islamische Staaten religiös, geografisch und kulturell viel besser aufgehoben.

Da können doch mal die Brüder aus Saudi-Arabien, Katar und den anderen Golfstaaten ihre tolle Religion unter Beweis stellen und die syrischen und irakischen Flüchtlinge aufnehmen.

Wir nehmen dann die christlichen Flüchtlinge auf. Weil unterschiedliche Hintergründe


----------



## Rolk (15. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> ...Wir nehmen dann die christlichen Flüchtlinge auf. Weil unterschiedliche Hintergründe



Das wäre doch mal ein Wort. 
 Christen die aus Gebieten stammen wo der IS Abschaum aktiv ist dürften auf der hilfsbedürftigen Skala auch ganz weit oben stehen.


----------



## Nightslaver (15. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Kaaruzo hat z.B. besagte alte Quelle angebracht, um damit etwas zum aktuellen Thema beizutragen (es sei denn, er wollte Offtopic-Spamen), also eine Aussage über Flüchtlinge primär aus Syrien zu machen; kurz davor hat Nightslaver einen Bericht von 2011 zitiert. Iirc gabs vor den Verschwörungstheorien zu Russland und USA noch weitere Beiträge in dieser Richtung.



Es gibt aber nunmal keinen neueren Bericht des Bundesamtes für Migration dazu (Bleibeberechtigten Migranten im Niedriglohnsektor unter besonderer Berücksichtigung der Geduldeten und Bleibeberechtigten)
 als den 2011er Bericht und der Bericht passt gut in die aktuelle Thematik rein, zeigt er doch schon an Hand der Entwicklungen 2011 auf welche Auswirkungen die aktuelle Zuwanderung im Arbeitssektor gegenüber 2011 künftig verstärkt haben könnte. Ich sehe also keinen Grund warum diese Tendenzen bei der aktuellen Flüchtlingsproblematik, nur weil die Zahlen 3 -4  Jahre alt sind und aktuell die Zahlen der Flüchtlinge explodieren keine Gültigkeit mehr besitzen sollen.
Ich habe es immerhin auch zu keiner Zeit als absolute Zahlen angepriesen sondern klar von Tendenzen gesprochen und wir reden hier schließlich auch von keinem Bericht der inzwischen 10 Jahre alt, oder noch älter, ist!

---------------------------

180 Flüchtlinge sind aus einem Zug der sie von München nach Berlin bringen sollte gesprungen und verschwunden, weil sie sich nicht in Berlin registrieren lassen wollten:

Knapp 180 FlÃ¼chtlinge springen aus Sonderzug nach Berlin


----------



## The_Muppet (15. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Hackintoshi schrieb:


> zumThema
> 
> Sehr geehrte Frau Bundeskanzlerin,
> wir Bürger werden immer wieder aufgerufen, uns am politischen Leben  zu beteiligen. Ich tue dies mit dieser Eingabe zur Lösung des  augenblicklichen Problems der Migration an Sie, Frau Bundeskanzlerin Dr.  Merkel, und einige Ihrer Abgeordneten-Kolleginnen und –Kollegen.
> ...



Schon mal geschaut was auf den anderen Seiten von dem Blog steht?


----------



## Kaaruzo (15. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



The_Muppet schrieb:


> Schon mal geschaut was auf den anderen Seiten von dem Blog steht?



Es hätte schon gereicht, den Mann mal zu googeln. Ein Geschichtsrevisionist wie er im Buche steht.

Bei aller berechtiger Kritik an der aktuellen Situation, aber auf solche Quellen sollte man wirklich nicht verweisen.


----------



## Hackintoshi (15. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Es geht nicht darum, einen Blogbetreiber zu diffamieren. Der Verfasser des Offenen Briefes ist wohl entscheident. 
Ich möchte nicht noch mehr Beiträge verlinken, aber wen es interessiert findet zB. bei Wissensmanufaktur  Sehenswertes außerhalb des Mainstreams zum Thema.


----------



## padme (15. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> 180 Flüchtlinge sind aus einem Zug der sie von München nach Berlin bringen sollte gesprungen und verschwunden, weil sie sich nicht in Berlin registrieren lassen wollten:
> 
> Knapp 180 FlÃ¼chtlinge springen aus Sonderzug nach Berlin



Das traurige daran ist ja, dass das ziehen der Notbremse ja nicht nur unter Strafe steht, sondern auch ziemlich gefährlich ist. Klar sind die Leute aufgedreht und wahrscheinlich nicht unbedingt in der Lage rational zu denken bei allem was Sie durchgemacht haben. 

Aber mal ganz sachlich betrachtet, ich möchte nach Schweden, dazu muss ich Deutschland durchqueren, ziehe ich dann die Handbremse um auszusteigen und zu Fuss von Sachsen über Dänemark nach Schweden zu kommen? Hmm...ach ich weiss ja nicht was ich davon halten soll.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (16. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Hackintoshi schrieb:


> Es geht nicht darum, einen Blogbetreiber zu diffamieren. Der Verfasser des Offenen Briefes ist wohl entscheident.
> Ich möchte nicht noch mehr Beiträge verlinken, aber wen es interessiert findet zB. bei Wissensmanufaktur  Sehenswertes außerhalb des Mainstreams zum Thema.



Dann informiere Dich mal etwas über den Verfasser. General außer Dienst hört sich erstmal toll an, logisch. Der muss Ahnung haben.

Auf den Kopf gefallen ist der mit Sicherheit nicht und ebensowenig liegt er mit allem völlig falsch. 

Als damals noch im Dienst stehender Soldat öffentlich das Bundesverfassungsgericht mit dem Volksgerichtshof im 3. Reich zu vergleichen ziemt sich nicht wirklich, dafür ist er auch vom damaligen Verteidigungsminister arg gerügt worden. Jeder grundwehrdienstleistende Obergefreite wäre daraufhin achtkantig unehrenhaft entlassen worden.

Da er 1939 geboren ist, dürfte ihm MEINER MEINUNG nach sein freiwilliger Austritt aus der Bundeswehr im Jahre 1996 vielleicht auch von höherer Stelle nahegelegt worden sein.
Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, daß andere Generäle gerne mit ihm in einen Topf geworfen werden möchten.

Er steht der NPD sehr nahe (Gastredner), schreibt u.a. für die Junge Freiheit und steht in engem Kontakt zu teilweise verurteilten Holocaust-Leugnern.

Alles nicht verboten (ist ja schließlich ein freies Land), aber lässt auch schon ohne tiefergehende Recherchen erahnen, wessen Geistes Kind er ist.

Warum in seinem Buch "Der Krieg, der viele Väter hatte" renommierte und weltweit anerkannte Historiker, Zeitzeugen usw nicht erwähnt werden, sondern größtenteils Verschwörungstheoretiker und weitere Geschichtsrevisionisten, hat sicher auch seinen Grund. Sind alle Anderen blöd und haben die wahren Ursachen verkannt?

Hitler war im Grunde ein Mann des Friedens, der eigentlich keinen Krieg mit Polen wollte (aufgrund dieser Aussage hat übrigens das B.W. Landesamt für Verfassungsschutz gegen ihn ermittelt)
Aber geht noch besser. Deutschland war laut ihm ein Zufluchtsort für fast 600.000 Juden in den Jahren 1933-1938.
Er weigerte sich stets, Quellen für diese Angaben und Zahlen zu nennen, sondern verwies auf Quellenangaben. Diese stützten sich jedoch wieder auf andere (nicht verifizierbare) Quellen usw. Stille-Post-Prinzip halt.

Oder auch, das Prinzip aller Verschwörungstheoretiker, Revisionisten, Demagogen usw. So lange Tatsachen und Aussagen zurechtbiegen, bis es in das eigene Bild passt. .flop:

Dürfte auch der Grund sein, warum sein offener Brief kaum Beachtung findet und auch nicht unbedingt auf Anhieb zu finden ist, wenn man nicht gezielt sucht.


----------



## Verminaard (16. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Oder auch, das Prinzip aller Verschwörungstheoretiker, Revisionisten, Demagogen usw. So lange Tatsachen und Aussagen zurechtbiegen, bis es in das eigene Bild passt. .flop:



Wenn man dieser Aussage folgt, gehoert aktuell die deutsche Regierung, Medien und ziehmlich alles was irgendwie links ist auch dazu


----------



## Sparanus (16. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Hitler war im Grunde ein Mann des Friedens, der eigentlich keinen Krieg mit Polen wollte


Das ist aber wahr (das mit Polen), macht die Sache aber nicht besser. 
Gewollt hat Hitler nur Krieg gegen die SU und Polen war Aufmarschgebiet, da es mit dem
Bündnis nicht geklappt hat war Krieg der Plan B.


----------



## Nightslaver (16. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

An der ungarisch-serbischen Grenze kommt es momentan zu heftigen Ausschreitungen zwischen mehreren hundert Flüchtlingen und der ungarischen Polizei.
Aus den Reihen der Flüchtlinge flogen dabei, unter "(Tor) öffnen, öffnen" rufen, Steine und Stöcke auf die ungarische Polizei, während die Flüchtlinge gewaltsam die Tore des ungarischen Grenzübergangs aufbrachen.
Die ungarische Poizei reagierte darauf indem sie mit Tränengas und Wasserwerfern gegen die Flüchtlinge vorging und ihr Aufgebot unter anderem Mit Hubschraubern und weiteren Polizisten verstärkte:

Quelle:
Migration: TrÃ¤nengaseinsatz gegen FlÃ¼chtlinge an ungarisch-serbischer Grenze |Â*ZEIT ONLINE

___________________________________________

Auf web.de gibt es momentan eine Umfrage wie die Teilnehmer Deutschlands Haltung zur Flüchtlingsproblematik sehen und einschätzen.
Interessant an dem Ergebnis, wen auch sicher nicht repräsentativ, ist das eine deutlich sichtbare Mehrheit der Teilnehmer der Ansicht ist das sich Deutschland gegenüber den Flüchtlingen zu großzügig verhält und die Krise ehr schlecht bewältigt:

Quelle:
Pressekompass: Ist die FlÃ¼chtlingspolitik von Angela Merkel richtig?


----------



## MH258 (16. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Sind wir mal ehrlich Hitler war ein fanatischer und  rassistischer Mensch der den Osten (inkl. Polen ) erobern wollte um Lebensraum zu schaffen.Egal was er erobern wollte oder hat es wahr schrecklich und nichts daran war gut.

Ich bin eigntl. froh das zumindest Deutschland Flüchtlingen hilft.Wenn man sich mal in deren Lage versetzt , Was sollen sie den tun wenn keiner hilft?


----------



## DarkScorpion (16. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Na super und so was will in Deutschland Asyl bekommen?

Raus mit diesen Pack. 
Am Münchener Hauptbahnhof: Asylbewerber nutzen Flüchtlinge in Not schamlos aus Skrupellose Betrüger: Am Münchener Hauptbahnhof: Asylbewerber nutzen Flüchtlinge in Not schamlos aus - Deutschland - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten


----------



## Bester_Nick (16. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Selbstverständlich wird die Krise von Deutschland  schlecht bewältigt, denn unsere Großzügigkeit gegenüber den Flüchtlingen resultiert daraus, dass wir im Grunde keinen guten Plan zur Bewältigung der Krise haben.  Wir nehmen sie halt auf, weil wir sie aus humanitären Gründen nicht vor irgendwelchen Grenzen elendig verrecken lassen können. Aber wir tun immerhin etwas, während unsere Nachbarn, wie der österreichische Kanzler so treffend sagte, den Kopf in den Sand stecken.


----------



## Taonris (16. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Wenn man sieht wie sich diese "Flüchtlinge" derzeit an der ungarischen Grenze aufführen haben die in Europa nichts verloren.


----------



## Captn (16. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



marluk0205 schrieb:


> Wenn man sieht wie sich diese "Flüchtlinge" derzeit an der ungarischen Grenze aufführen haben die in Europa nichts verloren.


Ach, die sind bestimmt traumatisiert und wissen nicht, was sie tun [emoji38].


----------



## Bester_Nick (16. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ihr könnt ja mal ein Verhaltensexperiment machen. Zieht mehrere Wochen am Stück mit Kind und Kegel durch einige Länder, schlaft im Freien, hungert und durstet und campiert dann zwei Tage vor einem Grenzzaun, den ihr zum eigenen Überleben überwinden müsst, aber nicht überwinden dürft. Würde mich mal interessieren, wie ihr euch dann aufführt.


----------



## Captn (16. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Dafür fehlt mir aber erstens das Kind und zweitens die Zeit. Nachher wundert sich mein Chef noch, was ich treibe.

Außerdem hast du das obligatorische Ablehnen von Wasser und Nahrung vergessen .
Man will ja schließlich nicht in einem scheußlichen Land wie Ungarn landen .


----------



## DarkScorpion (16. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Ihr könnt ja mal ein Verhaltensexperiment machen. Zieht mehrere Wochen am Stück mit Kind und Kegel durch einige Länder, schlaft im Freien, hungert und durstet und campiert dann zwei Tage vor einem Grenzzaun, den ihr zum eigenen Überleben überwinden müsst, aber nicht überwinden dürft. Würde mich mal interessieren, wie ihr euch dann aufführt.


Nein danke ich habe bereits gedient und die Allgemeine Grundausbildung hinter mir gebracht.


----------



## Taonris (16. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Ihr könnt ja mal ein Verhaltensexperiment machen. Zieht mehrere Wochen am Stück mit Kind und Kegel durch einige Länder, schlaft im Freien, hungert und durstet und campiert dann zwei Tage vor einem Grenzzaun, den ihr zum eigenen Überleben überwinden müsst, aber nicht überwinden dürft. Würde mich mal interessieren, wie ihr euch dann aufführt.



Diese Flüchtlinge sind nicht ausgehungert, die meisten stammen nicht einmal aus Syrien. Wenn ich ein Kriegsflüchtling wäre und fremde Menschen mich medizinisch versorgen und mir eine Unterkunft und Nahrung und Wasser geben würde ich keine Steine auf Sie werfen aber vllt ist dies in ihrer barbarischen Kultur ein Zeichen von Dankbarkeit in ihren Ländern geht man mit unseresgleichen ja ähnlich um.


----------



## Verminaard (16. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich wird die Krise von Deutschland  schlecht bewältigt, denn unsere Großzügigkeit gegenüber den Flüchtlingen resultiert daraus, dass wir im Grunde keinen guten Plan zur Bewältigung der Krise haben.  Wir nehmen sie halt auf, weil wir sie aus humanitären Gründen nicht vor irgendwelchen Grenzen elendig verrecken lassen können. Aber wir tun immerhin etwas, während unsere Nachbarn, wie der österreichische Kanzler so treffend sagte, den Kopf in den Sand stecken.



Schon mal daran gedacht das die Fluechtlinge sowieso nur nach Deutschland, manche nach Schweden wollen?
Was sollen denn diese nichtsnutzigen Nachbarn machen?
Fluechtlinge zwingen bei ihnen zu bleiben?
Die wollen nicht mal in Oesterreich bleiben.

Was sollen dann solche schwachsinnigen Aussagen wie: Wir muessen verteilen. Wir brauchen eine Quote. Andere muessen mehr machen. ?



Split99999 schrieb:


> Ihr könnt ja mal ein Verhaltensexperiment  machen. Zieht mehrere Wochen am Stück mit Kind und Kegel durch einige  Länder, schlaft im Freien, hungert und durstet und campiert dann zwei  Tage vor einem Grenzzaun, den ihr zum eigenen Überleben überwinden  müsst, aber nicht überwinden dürft. Würde mich mal interessieren, wie  ihr euch dann aufführt.



".. den ihr zum eigenen Ueberleben ueberwinden muesst..."
Werden natuerlich alle in Serbien, Tuerkei etc etc verfolgt und entkommen von dort nur ganz knapp mit ihrem Leben nach Deutschland.
In Oesterreich muessen sie auch um ihr Leben fuerchten.

"... mit Kind und Kegel..."
Siehst du andere Bilder als ich?
Wieviel % sind junge Maenner ohne Anhang?


----------



## Bester_Nick (16. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Die Unterkunft in Ungarn hatten wir ja schon thematisiert. 

Flüchtlinge in Ungarn:*Zwischen Planlosigkeit und Polizeiwahn - SPIEGEL ONLINE

FlÃ¼chtlinge in RÃ¶szke - Menschen wie im Tiergehege - Politik - SÃ¼ddeutsche.de

Ob ihrs glaubt oder nicht, auch Flüchtlinge haben ihren Stolz. Und dass Orban ein rassistisches A-Loch ist, hat sich bei denen auch schon rumgesprochen. Dumm sind sie nämlich auch nicht.


----------



## Rolk (16. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Rechnen können sie, dass dürfte mittlerweile klar sein.


----------



## Verminaard (16. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Vielleicht ist Ungarn einfach nur ueberfordert.
Was fuer ein bloeder Gedanke, sind ja eh alles Nazis dort.

Was meinst du mit Stolz genau?
Essenspakete wegwerfen?
Hungerstreiks bis man den Willen durchgesetzt hat?
Ganz einfach auf alle Regeln und Gesetze scheissen?


----------



## Captn (16. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Vielleicht ist das hier leicht OT, aber als ich das heute gelesen habe, kam ich aus dem Lachen nicht mehr raus .

https://www.change.org/p/city-of-munich-ban-the-intolerant-and-anti-islamic-event-of-oktoberfest

Vorallem die Bedenken im letzten Absatz haben mich leicht verwirrt .


----------



## Bester_Nick (16. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist Ungarn einfach nur ueberfordert.
> Was fuer ein bloeder Gedanke, sind ja eh alles Nazis dort.



Ajo, ICH bin der mit den blöden Vorurteilen. 



> Was sollen dann solche schwachsinnigen Aussagen wie: Wir muessen  verteilen. Wir brauchen eine Quote. Andere muessen mehr machen. ?



Da bin ich übrigens schon mehrmals drauf eingegangen. Noch mal mach ich das jetzt nicht.


----------



## Captn (16. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Die Quote kommt eh nicht durch, weil sich die Osteuropäer weigern.


----------



## Bester_Nick (16. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Leider...


----------



## Captn (16. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Die EU wird halt schon immer von einzelnen Staaten getragen. Die Griechenlandkrise hat es gezeigt und die Flüchtlingskrise knüpft da nur an .


----------



## Nightslaver (16. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Leider...



Das hat nichts mit leider zu tun. Wie inzwischen schon von diversen Politikern gesagt wurde und was ich schon mal geschrieben habe, die Quote würde aller vorraussicht nach nichts besser machen solange man den "Flüchtlingen" nicht ganz unmissverständlich klar macht das sie nicht alle dahin können wo sie gerne hin möchten. Solange das nicht passiert und die Leute mit einer Quote irgendwo in die EU umherverfrachtet werden würden, würde das nur dazu führen das sie einfach aus den Einrichtungen abhauen würden, weil sie da nicht hinwollen und bleiben wollen.
Den genau da liegt auch schon momentan, ohne Quote, das Problem, die meisten dieser "Flüchtlinge" haben konkrete Ziele wo sie hinwollen und akzeptieren nicht wen sie da nicht hinkommen. Das sah man in der Vergangenheit schon in Italien, Griechenland und Spanien, sieht man immer wieder aktuell in Östereich, das sieht man wie jüngst mit den 180 abgehauenen Flüchtlingen aus dem Zug nach Berlin und das sah man bei den Flüchtlingen am Hauptbahnhof der ungarischen Hauptstadt und auch ganz aktuell bei den Flüchtlingen an der ungarisch-serbischen Grenze.

Wen die ihren Willen nicht bekommen werden die auch ganz schnell unangenehm, hauen im besten Fall einfach ab, erpressen mit Hungerstreiks und Sitzblockaden, oder werden sogar gewalttätig und werfen mit Steinen.

Solange also die Politik diesen Menschen nicht klar macht und klar machen kann das es nicht nach dem Willen jedes Flüchtlings gehen kann, solange kannst du dir die Quote auch sparen weil sie einfach sinnlos sein wird.


----------



## Bester_Nick (16. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

*Nightslaver* 

Also ich hatte eine mögliche Reglementierung der Flüchtlingsquote schon grob dargelegt. 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...ings-und-asylproblematik-326.html#post7695728

Ob das nun der Stein der Weisen ist, weiß ich auch nicht, aber da Junckers Vorschlag mit der Flüchtlingsquote so gut wie vom Tisch ist ... geschenkt. Ich kann mir wenigstens zugutehalten, dass ich lösungsorientiert denke und hier kein fröhliches Flüchtlingsbashing betreibe. Was man hier teilweise liest, kann man das Sarrazin-Syndrom nennen (oder einfach wohlstandsverwahrlost). Schön immer verbal auf die Ärmsten und Schwächsten einschlagen, während man sich selbst in Wohlstand suhlt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (16. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Ihr könnt ja mal ein Verhaltensexperiment machen. Zieht mehrere Wochen am Stück mit Kind und Kegel durch einige Länder, schlaft im Freien, hungert und durstet und campiert dann zwei Tage vor einem Grenzzaun, den ihr zum eigenen Überleben überwinden müsst, aber nicht überwinden dürft. Würde mich mal interessieren, wie ihr euch dann aufführt.



Unterstellen wir mal das die tatsächlich alle aus Syrien kommen (und nicht zum größten Teil vom Balkan, wie es in der Realität aussieht).

Wir haben (bis nach Deutschland):

Türkei, Griechenland, Bulgarien, Serbien, Kroatien, Ungarn, Rumänien, Slowenien, Polen, Tschechien, Slowakei, Österreich, Polen, Albanien, Kosovo, Bosnien und Herzigowina und Montenegro.
Stimmt, in all diesen Ländern ist es Menschen aus Syrien nicht zuzumuten zu bleiben.

Sind ja viel schlimmere Zustände als in Syrien.

Nur im schönen Deutschland mit seinen schönen Sozialkassen, können Syrier überhaupt angemessen leben.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Ob ihrs glaubt oder nicht, auch Flüchtlinge haben ihren Stolz. Und dass Orban ein rassistisches A-Loch ist, hat sich bei denen auch schon rumgesprochen. Dumm sind sie nämlich auch nicht.



Ist ja auch echt gemein von Orban, dass er sein Volk schützt (das ihn übrigens gewählt hat) und nicht ein fremdes (das ihn übrigens nicht gewählt hat). 



Split99999 schrieb:


> Leider...



Stimmt, dass osteuropäische Länder an ihre eigenes Land und ihr Volk denken, geht ja mal gar nicht.

Wird mal wieder Zeit, dass wir da einmarschieren und denn sagen, wie sie das zu machen haben, oder wie?

Ach ne brauchen wir heute ja gar nicht mehr. Heute droht die EU ganz unverhohlen mit Sanktionen, obwohl das gegenüber EU-Staaten gar nicht rechtlich erlaubt ist. Aber wenn interessiert schon Recht heutzutage.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Ob das nun der Stein der Weisen ist, weiß ich auch nicht, aber da Junckers Vorschlag mit der Flüchtlingsquote so gut wie vom Tisch ist ... geschenkt. Ich kann mir wenigstens zugutehalten, dass ich lösungsorientiert denke und hier kein fröhliches Flüchtlingsbashing betreibe. Was man hier teilweise liest, kann man das Sarrazin-Syndrom nennen (oder einfach wohlstandsverwahrlost). Schön immer verbal auf die Ärmsten und Schwächsten einschlagen, während man sich selbst in Wohlstand suhlt.



Was denn jetzt?

Wohlstandsverwahrlost oder im Wohlstand suhlen?

Ich denke auch lösungsorientiert. Die reichen Staaten der EU unterstützen die Grenzländer der EU finanziell beim Aufbau und Betreiben von Grenzen und Grenzkontrollen und wir schicken den größten Teil (nämlich den ohne Asylanspruch) postwendend zurück.

Wo ist das keine Lösung?


----------



## Bester_Nick (16. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich denke auch lösungsorientiert. Die reichen Staaten der EU  unterstützen die Grenzländer der EU finanziell beim Aufbau und Betreiben  von Grenzen und Grenzkontrollen und wir schicken den größten Teil  (nämlich den ohne Asylanspruch) postwendend zurück.
> 
> Wo ist das keine Lösung?



Deinen Vorschlag mit den  grenznahen Lagern hattest du ja schon unterbreitet. Aber wo soll der Sinn darin liegen? Die Last der Flüchtlinge mit Asylanspruch würde weiterhin nicht gerecht auf alle EU-Länder verteilt werden. Und Flüchtlinge ohne Asylanspruch werden schon mittels der bereits bestehenden Regelungen abgeschoben.


----------



## Verminaard (16. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Ob das nun der Stein der Weisen ist, weiß ich auch nicht, aber da Junckers Vorschlag mit der Flüchtlingsquote so gut wie vom Tisch ist ... geschenkt. Ich kann mir wenigstens zugutehalten, dass ich lösungsorientiert denke und hier kein fröhliches Flüchtlingsbashing betreibe. Was man hier teilweise liest, kann man das Sarrazin-Syndrom nennen (oder einfach wohlstandsverwahrlost). Schön immer verbal auf die Ärmsten und Schwächsten einschlagen, während man sich selbst in Wohlstand suhlt.



Du hast echt keine Scham.

Das mit den Bashen machen die Fluechtlinge schon selbst untereinander.

Definiere mal Wohlstand?
Ein Dach uebern Kopf? regelmaessig Nahrung? Verbindlichkeiten bedienen zu koennen?
Dafuer jeden Tag um 5:00 aufstehen und pflichtbewusst seiner Arbeit nachkommen?
Und wie ich mich suhle in meinem Wohlstand.


----------



## Kaaruzo (16. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Deinen Vorschlag mit den  grenznahen Lagern hattest du ja schon unterbreitet. Aber wo soll der Sinn darin liegen? Die Last der Flüchtlinge mit Asylanspruch würde weiterhin nicht gleichmäßig auf alle EU-Länder verteilt werden. Und Flüchtlinge ohne Asylanspruch werden schon mittels der bereits bestehenden Regelungen abgeschoben.



Wenn weniger reingelassen werden, wäre es ein erster Schritt. Zweitens, warum sollte man etwas gleichmäßig verteilen? Sind die Kosten der EU doch auch nicht.

Drittens:

Flüchtlinge: Die Tricks gegen Abschiebung - DIE WELT


----------



## Bester_Nick (16. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn weniger reingelassen werden, wäre es ein erster Schritt.



Ein Schritt wohin?



> Zweitens, warum sollte man etwas gleichmäßig verteilen? Sind die Kosten der EU doch auch nicht.



Warum? Weil man dann auch alles so lassen könnte, wie es ist. Aber das gefällt weder mir noch dir oder? 





> Flüchtlinge: Die Tricks gegen Abschiebung - DIE WELT




Diese Schlupflöcher müssen sowieso gestopft werden.


----------



## Kaaruzo (16. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Ein Schritt wohin?



Zu einer besseren Lage als jetzt.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Warum? Weil man dann auch alles so lassen könnte, wie es ist. Aber das gefällt weder mir noch dir oder?



Statt verteilen, abschotten. Was an der Lösung schlecht sein soll, erschließt sich mir nicht.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Diese Schlupflöcher müssen sowieso gestopft werden.



Sind sie aber noch nicht. Also ist das Märchen, dass alle die abgeschoben gehören, auch abgeschoben werden, falsch.

Zumal Asylanten in jedem Fall nicht dauerhaft bleiben sollten, sondern nur vorübergehend.


----------



## Nightslaver (16. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Split99999 schrieb:


> *Nightslaver*
> 
> Also ich hatte eine mögliche Reglementierung der Flüchtlingsquote schon grob dargelegt.
> 
> ...



Nein, das ist nichts gegen dich persöhnlich, aber du denkst nicht lösungsorientiert sondern blind aktionistisch, ehnlich wie die Politik bis dato, Hauptsache irgendwas machen, ob es am Ende was bringt, oder taugt, ist zweitrangig und im Fall der EU-Verteilungsquote ist es nunmal  in der Form wie die Politik sie umsetzen wollte absolut blinder Aktionismus solange man nur Schritt B) macht ohne vorher Schritt A) zu machen, den Flüchtlingen unmissverständlich klar zu machen das nicht jeder dahin gehen kann wo er will, das nicht 3 Millionen Flüchtlinge, nur weil sie es vieleicht gerne wollen, nach Deutschland kommen könnten, das eben nur 1 Million hierher kommen kann und der Rest sich eben damit abfinden muss nach Italien, nach Tschechien, oder Polen gehen zu müssen und wem das nicht passt, der darf gerne zurück in die Türkei, oder nach Syrien gehen, oder nach Afrika.
Solange das nicht passiert, mal unabhängig davon das die anderen EU-Länder sich größtenteils quer stellen, solange kannst du auch bei einer 100%igen Einigung der EU-Länder davon ausgehen das die Flüchtlinge, so wie sie es jetzt schon machen, nicht akzeptieren werden irgendwo registiert zu werden und bleiben zu müssen wo sie nicht sein wollen und notfalls, wie an der Grenze zu Ungarn-Serbien, auch Gewalt anwenden werden um an ihr Ziel zu kommen.

Und was Lösungen angeht habe ich immer wieder Vorschläge, schon vor dutzenden Seiten, unterbreitet wie man es handhaben könnte.
Ohne es jetzt alles noch mal alls detailliert darzulegen und nur einiges von dem was ich geschrieben hatte zu nennen:

- Schaffung deutlich besserer Lebensbedingungen in den Flüchtlingslagern vor Ort
- Ausübung von Druck auf Länder wie Saudi-Arabien endlich mal ihrer Verantwortung nachzukommen die sie für ihre "Brüder" und "Schwestern" im Glauben haben
- Unterstützung der europäischen Grenzländer bei der Schaffung von Aufnahmeeinrichtungen
- Schaffung der Möglichkeit Asylanträge in den Flüchtlingslagern zu stellen, ect.
- gesamteuropäische / amerikanische, russische und chinesische Verpflichtung finanziell und materielle Hilfe vor Ort bereit zu stellen und dabei rede ich nicht nur von den an und für sich lächerlichen 4,5 Mrd. Euro die noch für die Finanzierung der Flüchtlinge in den Flüchtlingslagern fehlen um diese anständig mit Nahrung und  Medizin zu versorgen 
- Anpassung der Asylleistungen in der gesamten EU auf ein ehnliches Niveau
- Schaffung eines Einwanderungsgesetzes
- konsequente Abschiebung von Wirtschaftsflüchtlingen und Desateuren (Beispielsweise aus Eritrea) im Eilverfahren, ohne die Möglichkeit jahrelange irrsinnige und fragwürdige Berufungsprozesse zu führen
- konsequnte Abschiebung (nach der Schaffung einer Möglichkeit Asyl vor Ort zu stellen) von Flüchtlingen die illegal in de EU einreisen
- und am Ende nachdem das alles gemacht wurde kann man Quoten festlegen, nicht als erstes und erst wen die Flüchtlinge alle schon hier sind, oder auf dem Weg hierher, und man das ohne polizeiliche Härte und regide Abschiebung garnicht mehr durchgesetzt bekäme

Du bist also weiß Gott nicht die einzige Person die hier versucht Lösungen und Vorschläge für Lösungen zu nennen.


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Das Problem ist halt, dass Saudi Arabien die Menschen nicht als Glaubensbrüder sieht.


----------



## Nightslaver (16. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das Problem ist halt, dass Saudi Arabien die Menschen nicht als Glaubensbrüder sieht.



Tja dann kann man die Saudis halt nicht mehr als wirtschaftliche Handelspartner sehen, so wie ruvyen es ja schon richtig geschrieben hat, kauft man dann halt kein Öl mehr von ihnen, friert ihr Vermögen und ihre Konten im Ausland ein und verkauft ihnen auch keine Waffen und Ersatzteile für Waffen mehr. Würde ja mal zugerne sehen wie lange die Saudis dann noch meinen das die Flüchtlinge sie nichts angehen würden...


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Denkst du echt, dass das passieren wird? 
Die Saufis haben sich überall eingekauft. Die kriegst du da nicht mehr raus und Öl kaufst du in Form von Benzin und Heizöl immer.


----------



## Nightslaver (16. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Threshold schrieb:


> Denkst du echt, dass das passieren wird?



Nein denk ich nicht, ich bin schließlich nicht naiv. Ich hab lediglich geschrieben was mMn. der richtige Weg wäre!
Das man das nicht machen wird ist mir absolut klar, Europa schaft es ja nicht mal in der Flüchtlingsfrage sich gegen seinen "Verbündeten" die USA zu behaupten und denen Hilfe in einem vernünftigen Umfang abzuverlangen, wie soll man da erwarten das man es gegenüber den Saudis hinbekommen würde.



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Saufis haben sich überall eingekauft. Die kriegst du da nicht mehr raus und Öl kaufst du in Form von Benzin und Heizöl immer.



Du musst sie auch nicht rausbekommen, du musst sie nur kräftig schröpfen bis es so schmerzt das es weh tut und man einlenkt.
Das ist machbar, würde aber ein einiges Handeln von China, Russland, den USA und Europa erfordern und ehr friert die Hölle zu als das dass zustande kommt.


----------



## Bester_Nick (16. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

*Kaaruzo* 


Du solltest ausführlicher darlegen, wie genau du dir das vorstellst. 

*Nightslaver

* 
Wieso sollten sie woanders hin wollen, wenn jedes EU-Land die selben menschenwürdigen Unterbringungsstandards einführt und warum sollten sie in ein anderes EU-Land reisen wollen, als ihnen über den Verteilungsschlüssel zugewiesen wurde, wenn sie damit eine Abschiebung aus der EU riskrieren?

Zu deinen Lösungspunkten:  Die finde ich prinzipiell gut. Sie spiegeln halt das Machbare ohne Quotenregelung wieder.

PS:



> - Unterstützung der europäischen Grenzländer bei der Schaffung von Aufnahmeeinrichtungen
> - Schaffung der Möglichkeit Asylanträge in den Flüchtlingslagern zu stellen, ect.



Die beiden Punkte meinst du in Verbindung mit dem Dublin-Abkommen oder?


----------



## Dennisth (16. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Ihr könnt ja mal ein Verhaltensexperiment machen. Zieht mehrere Wochen am Stück mit Kind und Kegel durch einige Länder, schlaft im Freien, hungert und durstet und campiert dann zwei Tage vor einem Grenzzaun, den ihr zum eigenen Überleben überwinden müsst, aber nicht überwinden dürft. Würde mich mal interessieren, wie ihr euch dann aufführt.



Sag mir bitte das es Sarkasmus / Ironie ist 

Falls nicht:
Ich sehe bei den Bildern / Videos sehr wenig bis 0 Kinder und Kegel. Jetzt mal von den typischen "passenden armen" Kindern (1-3) im TV abgesehen. 

JA sie "flüchten" durch einige Länder ABER sie wollen ja nach Deutschland also zählt das Argument nicht.
schlafen im Freien = Tja wer unbedingt in sein Wunschland "flüchten" will muss Opfer bringen
hungert / durstet = Jaja Wenn die Essens-Pakete wegwerfen und "Deutschland, Deutschland" rufen ist mir das egal, denn dann machen die für mich gesehen eine Diät und wollen hiermit Erpressen
campieren am Grenzzaun, den man überwinden MUSS =  Mehr dazu unten.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Ob ihrs glaubt oder nicht, auch Flüchtlinge haben ihren Stolz. Und dass Orban ein rassistisches A-Loch ist, hat sich bei denen auch schon rumgesprochen. Dumm sind sie nämlich auch nicht.



Jo toller Stolz. Es sind halt keine Flüchtlinge sondern "Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge" bzw. Personen die sich hier ein schönes Leben auf kosten anderer machen wollen. 

Du hast schon mitbekommen, dass die Grenze für *NICHT* registrierte "Flüchtlinge" dicht ist und sie sich nur registrieren lassen müssen, damit sie verteilt werden oder? Genau das wollen die aber nicht. Die sagen ja selber, dass sie dann höchstwahrscheinlich abgeschoben werden, aber sie möchten sich lieber in Deutschland registrieren und dann dort "abgeschoben" werden als in Ungarn.... Jetzt rate doch mal warum.... 

Von mir gibt es genau 0 Mitleid für diese "Flüchtlinge" dort. Sie wollen einfach nach Deutschland und hier auf der Kasse liegen und nichts weiter. Erfüllt man ihren Willen nicht werden die gewalttätig. Ja ganz tolle Fachkräfte und bestimmt eine Bereicherung für unsere Kultur


----------



## Bester_Nick (16. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ja, alle Blondinen sind blöd, alle Polen klauen und alle Flüchtlinge wollen uns nur auf der Tasche liegen.

Ungarn: Opfer der tretenden Kamerafrau kriegt Job in Spanien - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Und jetzt clown sie uns noch die Joobs.


----------



## Woohoo (16. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Katrin Göring-Eckardt: "Wer hat das befohlen? Wasserwerfen und Tränengas gegen Frauen und Kinder."    Zoltán Balog (ungarischer Minister für Gesellschaftliche Ressourcen) wird gerade versucht zu grillen. 
Wenn man die Menschen dann verteilen will, drohen dann die gleichen Bilder!?

Und natürlich muss das ertrunkene Kind wieder  in der Sendung (Anne Will) erwähnt  werden. Nach dem Motto: "Hier ein Foto eines toten Kindes, eure Argumente sind hinfällig."





Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        










__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2NwqLIum1-c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







Split99999 schrieb:


> Ja, alle Blondinen sind blöd, alle Polen  klauen und alle Flüchtlinge wollen uns nur auf der Tasche liegen.
> 
> Ungarn: Opfer der tretenden Kamerafrau kriegt Job in Spanien - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> Und jetzt clown sie uns noch die Joobs.



Einzelfall.


----------



## Sparanus (16. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Rechtlich ist es illegal egal was du oder sonst wer denkt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (17. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Split99999 schrieb:


> *Kaaruzo*
> 
> 
> Du solltest ausführlicher darlegen, wie genau du dir das vorstellst.



Was soll man da darlegen? Geld in Grenzbefestigung und Grenzpersonal investieren. Grenznahe Lager in den Staaten mit EU-Außengrenze errichten. Abschotten halt.

Nur noch politische Verfolge reinlassen.



Woohoo schrieb:


> Katrin Göring-Eckardt: "Wer hat das befohlen? Wasserwerfen und Tränengas gegen Frauen und Kinder."    Zoltán Balog (ungarischer Minister für Gesellschaftliche Ressourcen) wird gerade versucht zu grillen.
> Wenn man die Menschen dann verteilen will, drohen dann die gleichen Bilder!?
> 
> 
> ...



Lustig ist an dem Bild die ganzen Familien, insbesondere die Frauen und Kinder 

Übrigens ein weiterer Grund warum wir die ganzen jungen Männer nicht reinlassen sollten:

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Youth_Bulge

Wir steuern demografisch auf einen Bürgerkrieg zu. Schönes Ding das, dann müssen die ganzen Syrier ihre Heimat nicht mehr vermissen, sondern haben hier die gleichen Zustände.

Na da haben dann alle was davon


----------



## Nightslaver (17. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Woohoo schrieb:


> Katrin Göring-Eckardt: "Wer hat das befohlen? Wasserwerfen und Tränengas gegen Frauen und Kinder."



Was erwartest du von der Göring-Eckardt? Die Frau ist schon öfter durch Polemik, Halbwahrheiten und bewusstes verdrehen von Fakten aufgefallen und dazu noch eine Politikerin aus dem Kasperletheater B90 Die Grünen.
Wer der Frau nur ein Wort 1 zu 1 glaubt, glaubt auch an fliegende Einhörner und Jahrmarkt im Himmel. 



Woohoo schrieb:


> Einzelfall.



Richtig, der Mann hatte einfach Glück das er Trainer bei einem syrischen Erstligisten war. Englisch wird er können, ist im Fussball eine gängige Kommunikationssprache, und Fussball wird überall auf der Welt recht identisch gespielt. Er hätte daher wohl als Trainer überall auf der Welt einen Job finden können.
Er ist daher ein absolut schlechtes Beispiel für eine "Regel" und definitiv ein Einzelfall.


----------



## Kaaruzo (17. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Frau Göring:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SM_uDzdlGu8

Die Leute sollen in unsere Sozialsysteme. Tja da sagt die grüne Vorzeigedame mal was sie wirklich meint.


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (17. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Die sollen in unsere Sozialsysteme ist doch nicht neu! Viele Arbeiten im Sozialen Dienst wie Alterspflege wollen viele Deutsche gar nicht machen. aber Viele Einwanderer und ehemalige Flüchtlinge tun dies.
Der Punkt wo es haarig wird ist der wenn über die Flüchtlingen das alternde Deutschland die Frischzellenkur bekommen soll sowohl von den Menschen (junge Leute) her als auch Finanziell (Steuerzahler auch für die Rentenkasse).
Und diesen Gewinn sehe ich nicht!


----------



## Bester_Nick (17. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

*Nightslaver* 

Ich warte immer noch auf eine Antwort. Du sagst ja, meine Lösung ist keine Lösung, begründet hast du das aber noch nicht. 



> Wieso sollten sie woanders hin wollen, wenn jedes EU-Land die selben  menschenwürdigen Unterbringungsstandards einführt und warum sollten sie  in ein anderes EU-Land reisen wollen, als ihnen über den  Verteilungsschlüssel zugewiesen wurde, wenn sie damit eine Abschiebung  aus der EU riskrieren?






Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Was soll man da darlegen? Geld in Grenzbefestigung und Grenzpersonal  investieren. Grenznahe Lager in den Staaten mit EU-Außengrenze  errichten. Abschotten halt.
> 
> Nur noch politische Verfolge reinlassen.



Tja, und da muss ich leider wieder fragen. Was soll das bringen?  Es werden damit nicht weniger Flüchtlinge nach Europa wollen. Es werden damit nicht mehr Asylanträge abgelehnt. Es werden damit nicht weniger Asylanten aufgenommen. Und nach Deutschland werden die auch immer noch wollen.


----------



## Nightslaver (17. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Split99999 schrieb:


> *Nightslaver*
> 
> Ich warte immer noch auf eine Antwort. Du sagst ja, meine Lösung ist keine Lösung, begründet hast du das aber noch nicht.



Davon war aber vorher nicht die Rede und selbst wen überall ehnliche Unterbringungsstandards in der EU gelten täten, es bliebe immer noch der Umstand das die meisten Syrer / Flüchtlinge dahin wollen wo schon viele von ihren Landsleuten sind, so wie in Schweden, oder Deutschland.
Ich verweise da mal auf den Post den ich am 14.09.2015 geschrieben habe und wo ich einen interviewten syrischen Flüchtling zitiert habe:



> Evrim ist die einzige in der Gruppe, die keine Verwandte in Deutschland   hat. Sie sagt: "Deutschland kann doch jetzt nicht zumachen. Wohin  sollen  wir dann gehen? Was soll ich in Österreich? Ich weiß nichts über   Österreich. Wir sind dort Fremde.* Ich will nach Deutschland. In  Deutschland sind so viele Syrer.*



http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...ings-und-asylproblematik-334.html#post7699062 

Und damit ist Sie bei leibe kein Einzelfall. Viele Flüchtlinge wollen vor allem in die Länder wo schon viele ihrer Landsleute sind. 

Darüber hinaus kann man natürlich auch noch die Perspektive anführen, selbst wen die Unterbringung halbwegs einheitlich ist, ist es das muslimische geselschaftliche Leben nicht (viele ehemalige Ostblockländer haben nur sehr kleine muslimische Gemeinden), genauso wenig wie die wirtschaftliche Perspektive in den Ländern.
Hauptgrund dürfte aber ganz klar sein das die Flüchtlinge sich dort ansiedeln wollen wo schon viele ihrer Landsleute sind, nicht zuletzt weil das, was wir eigentlich nicht wollen dürften als Gesellschaft, bequemer ist, man keinen so großen Druck hat sich schnell integrieren zu müssen und die Sprache gut zu beherrschen, als in einem Land wo nur wenige Flüchtlinge sind die Kultur und vor allem Sprache teilen. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Frau Göring:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SM_uDzdlGu8
> 
> Die Leute sollen in unsere Sozialsysteme. Tja da sagt die grüne Vorzeigedame mal was sie wirklich meint.



 

Mehr kann man zu ihrer Aussage nun wirklich nicht mehr sagen...


----------



## Bester_Nick (17. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Davon war aber vorher nicht die Rede



Ahh, doch, das hatte ich in dem Vorschlag schon genau so erwähnt. Zum nachlesen:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...ings-und-asylproblematik-326.html#post7695728 

Aber  du hast Recht. Das, was du nun geschrieben hast, stimmt in der Tat.  Diesen gesellschaftlich-kulturellen Aspekt hatte ich nicht bedacht.  Wobei man da wieder einwänden könnte, dass die Ostblockländer halt auch  einfach mehr für die Muslime tun könnten. Aber da liegt halt auch der  Hase im Pfeffer. Sie wollen es nicht. Es gibt dort keinen politischen  Willen, weder für die Aufnahme von Muslimen noch für (muslimische) kulturelle Angebote  oder sonst irgendwas in die Richtung. Kulturelle Xenophobie.


----------



## Sparanus (17. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Warum sollte man mehr für Muslime tun? Wir brauchen keinen Islam in Europa.


----------



## Kaaruzo (17. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Tja, und da muss ich leider wieder fragen. Was soll das bringen?



Das weniger Menschen nach Europa kommen.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Es werden damit nicht weniger Flüchtlinge nach Europa wollen.



Wollen können die dann soviel wie der Tag lang ist.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Es werden damit nicht mehr Asylanträge abgelehnt.



Würde man konsequent nur politisch Verfolge aufnehmen, dann schon. 



Split99999 schrieb:


> Es werden damit nicht weniger Asylanten aufgenommen.



Siehe zuvor.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Und nach Deutschland werden die auch immer noch wollen.



Dann müssen wir unser Sozialsystem unattraktiver machen. Kein Cent mehr, nur noch Sachleistung. 

Sozialleistung generell nicht für Ausländer. Andere Länder die das so handhaben, sind ja auch nicht so beliebte Flüchtlingsziele. 

Ein Schelm, wer da einen Zusammenhang erkennt.

PS: Diese Grenze die wir brauche, darf natürlich nicht so ein kleiner Stacheldratzaun wie in Ungarn sein. Wir müssten uns da eher bei den Israelis erkunden und ihren Sperranlagen. 



Split99999 schrieb:


> Aber  du hast Recht. Das, was du nun geschrieben hast, stimmt in der Tat.  Diesen gesellschaftlich-kulturellen Aspekt hatte ich nicht bedacht. Wobei man da wieder einwänden könnte, dass die Ostblockländer halt auch  einfach mehr für die Muslime tun könnten.



Wozu? Der Islam gehört nicht nach Europa und die osteuropäischen Länder wollen ihre Identität bewahren. 

Die Türkei ist ein sowohl sicheres als auch islamisches Land. Dort können doch die ganzen Syrier hin.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Aber da liegt halt auch der  Hase im Pfeffer. Sie wollen es nicht.



Was das gute Recht eines jeden souveränen Staates ist. Die islamischen Länder wollen doch auch nichts für Christen tun. 



Split99999 schrieb:


> Es gibt dort keinen politischen  Willen, weder für die Aufnahme von Muslimen noch für (muslimische) kulturelle Angebote  oder sonst irgendwas in die Richtung.



Weil die Politik dort noch aufs Volk hört. Und die wollen keinen Islam. Wer kann es ihnen verübeln? Die Erfahrungen aus anderen Ländern Europas wirken abschreckend.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Kulturelle Xenophobie.



Eher Rationalität. 

Zumal wir nicht vergessen dürfen, dass die osteuropäischen Länder 50 Jahre unter einer undemokratischen Ideologie gelitten haben und gerade mal 25 Jahre frei sind. Die wollen ihre Freiheit nicht für die nächste undemokratische Ideologie opfern.


----------



## ARCdefender (17. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Sucht die Schuld bei den Ländern, die in der Heimat der Flüchtlinge erst mal für die Situation gesorgt haben, das diese armen Menschen erst dazu bewegt hat aus ihrem Land zu flüchten. 
Ich sehe ganz finstere Zeiten kommen und die Flüchtlinge sind da noch das kleinste Problem.
Freut Euch über jeden Tag den wir hier noch in Frieden leben,  wenn man sich so umsieht könnte das sehr bald vorbei sein.


----------



## Bester_Nick (17. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das weniger Menschen nach Europa kommen.



Und warum sollten mit Lagern an der EU-Grenze weniger kommen? 



> Wollen können die dann soviel wie der Tag lang ist.



Tun sie jetzt schon, dafür brauchen wir keine Lager an der EU-Grenze.



> Würde man konsequent nur politisch Verfolge aufnehmen, dann schon.



Das sollte man generell machen. Deswegen werden Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge in der Regel schon seit geraumer Zeit abgelehnt. Leider gibt es noch Schlupflöcher, die gestopft werden müssen, aber grenznahe Lager sind dafür sicher nicht notwendig. 



> Siehe zuvor.



Wo denn?



> Dann müssen wir unser Sozialsystem unattraktiver machen. Kein Cent mehr, nur noch Sachleistung.
> 
> Sozialleistung generell nicht für Ausländer. Andere Länder die das so  handhaben, sind ja auch nicht so beliebte Flüchtlingsziele.
> 
> ...



Ja, dem würde ich durchaus zustimmen. Bundesinnenminister de Maiziere hat so etwas auch schon vorgeschlagen. Aber auch dafür brauchen wir keine Lager an der EU-Grenze.

https://www.tagesschau.de/inland/fluechtlinge-de-maiziere-101.html



> Wozu? Der Islam gehört nicht nach Europa und die osteuropäischen Länder wollen ihre Identität bewahren.
> 
> Die Türkei ist ein sowohl sicheres als auch islamisches Land. Dort können doch die ganzen Syrier hin.



In der Türkei sind schon 2 Mio Syrer untergekommen. Die Kapazitäten der Türkei sind längst erschöpft. Die können da also nicht alle hin. Und selbstverständlich gehört der Islam zu Europa, ganz einfach aus dem Grund, weil hier viele muslimische Menschen wohnen. Menschen wegen ihrer Religionszugehörigkeit auszugrenzen entspricht nicht dem europäischen Geist und auch keinen westlichen Werten, die unter Anderem Freiheit (insbesondere Religionsfreiheit), Gleichheit und Toleranz sind. Die Aussage, dass der Islam nicht zu Europa gehört, basiert auf rückständigem und rechtsgerichteten Denken.



> Was das gute Recht eines jeden souveränen Staates ist. Die islamischen Länder wollen doch auch nichts für Christen tun.



Wir sind hier in Europa und leben unsere Werte unabhängig davon was Leute in Arabien tun oder nicht tun. 



> Weil die Politik dort noch aufs Volk hört. Und die wollen keinen Islam.  Wer kann es ihnen verübeln? Die Erfahrungen aus anderen Ländern Europas  wirken abschreckend.



Natürlich kann und muss man ihnen das verübeln. Ich habe allenfalls Verständnis dafür, dass die jahrzehntelange russische Käfighaltung bei diesen Staaten mentale Schäden hinterlassen hat, so dass sie jetzt unter kultureller Xenophobie leiden. Ein Krankheit, die die EU kaputt macht, wie wir aktuell sehen.



> Eher Rationalität.
> 
> Zumal wir nicht vergessen dürfen, dass die osteuropäischen Länder 50  Jahre unter einer undemokratischen Ideologie gelitten haben und gerade  mal 25 Jahre frei sind. Die wollen ihre Freiheit nicht für die nächste  undemokratische Ideologie opfern.



Oh come on,  einige Zehntausend Muslime aufzunehmen bedeutet nicht den Niedergang der dortigen Demokratie. Soviel zur Rationalität.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Warum sollte man mehr für Muslime tun? Wir brauchen keinen Islam in Europa.


Willst du damit alle ausweisen die seit teilweise Jahrzehnten hier integriert sind wegen dem Glauben und auch gleichzeitig vorschreiben welche Glaubensrichtung man zu haben hat? Käme dann auch generelle Pflicht zur christlichen Kirche?
Glaubenskriege jeglicher Art hatten auch in der Vergangenheit nix gebracht und man sollte jedem selbst überlassen wen oder was er anbetet


----------



## Rolk (17. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Das Problem ist, wo der Islam auf andere Religionen trifft hast du fast schon automatisch Glaubenskriege. Ich erinnere an die deutschstämmigen 700-800 bekannten aktiven IS Kämpfer.


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (17. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> PS: Diese Grenze die wir brauche, darf natürlich nicht so ein kleiner Stacheldratzaun wie in Ungarn sein. Wir müssten uns da eher bei den Israelis erkunden und ihren Sperranlagen.



Also eh ich mich bei denen Informier da nehm ich lieber die deutsche Mauer als Muster!


----------



## Kaaruzo (17. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Und warum sollten mit Lagern an der EU-Grenze weniger kommen?



Es kommen nicht weniger. Aber sie wären vor der Mauer, nicht dahinter. Das ist das entscheidende. Und deshalb brauchen wir auch (um dem Ansturm gewachsen zu sein) keinen kleinen Stacheldrahtzaun, sondern solche Sperren wie Israel sie errichtet hat. Und auch super Erfahrung damit gemacht, insbesondere im Rückgang an Kriminalität und Terrorismus. 



Split99999 schrieb:


> Tun sie jetzt schon, dafür brauchen wir keine Lager an der EU-Grenze.



Sondern Mauern und Grenzkontrolleure, die die Leute effektiv draußenhalten.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Das sollte man generell machen. Deswegen werden Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge in der Regel schon seit geraumer Zeit abgelehnt. Leider gibt es noch Schlupflöcher, die gestopft werden müssen, aber grenznahe Lager sind dafür sicher nicht notwendig.



Doch, damit die Leute gar nicht erst in Europa einsickern. Solange in grenznahen Lagern lassen, bis der Antrag geklärt ist. Sonst sind diese Leute schon im Land und werden, wenn man sie abschieben will, nie wieder gefunden.

Vergleich mal die Zahlen zwischen abgehlehnten Asylanträgen und tatsächlichen Abschiebungszahlen. 

Solange die Leute während der Prüfung ihres Antrages in einem grenznahen Lager untergebracht sind, können sie nicht untertauchen.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Wo denn?



Meinen Beitrag solltest du schon lesen.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Ja, dem würde ich durchaus zustimmen. Bundesinnenminister de Maiziere hat so etwas auch schon vorgeschlagen. Aber auch dafür brauchen wir keine Lager an der EU-Grenze.https://www.tagesschau.de/inland/fluechtlinge-de-maiziere-101.html



Doch, damit die Leute nicht in Europa einsickern, wenn sich hinterher herausstellt, dass sie keinen Anspruch haben.



Split99999 schrieb:


> In der Türkei sind schon 2 Mio Syrer untergekommen. Die Kapazitäten der Türkei sind längst erschöpft. Die können da also nicht alle hin.



Gibt noch genug andere schön, politisch stabile islamische Länder da unten.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Und selbstverständlich gehört der Islam zu Europa, ganz einfach aus dem Grund, weil hier viele muslimische Menschen wohnen.



Gehört der Nationalsozialismus und der Kommunismus auch zu Europa, weil hier viele Nazis und Kommunisten wohnen?



Split99999 schrieb:


> Menschen wegen ihrer Religionszugehörigkeit auszugrenzen entspricht nicht dem europäischen Geist und auch keinen westlichen Werten, die unter Anderem Freiheit (insbesondere Religionsfreiheit), Gleichheit und Toleranz sind.



Da der Islam auch keine Toleranz und Gleichheit predigt, sehe ich es nicht ein, dem Islam gegenüber diese Werte anzulegen.

Ich zeige ja auch keine Toleranz gegenüber dem Nationalsozialismus und dem Kommunismus.

Totalitäre Ideologien gehören bekämpft, nicht gefördert.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Die Aussage, dass der Islam nicht zu Europa gehört, basiert auf rückständigem und rechtsgerichteten Denken.



Oder auf Geschichtsbewusstsein. Wie hat der Islam denn in der Vergangenheit versucht, in Europa Fuß zu fassen? 



Split99999 schrieb:


> Wir sind hier in Europa und leben unsere Werte unabhängig davon was Leute in Arabien tun oder nicht tun.



Das Christentum ist nachweißlich die am meisten verfolgte Glaubensgruppe der Welt. Der Islam ist nachweißlich der größten Verfolger andere Glaubensgruppen, insbesondere der Christen.

Das sind Zusammenhängen, die man nicht wegleugnen kann.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Natürlich kann und muss man ihnen das verübeln. Ich habe allenfalls Verständnis dafür, dass die jahrzehntelange russische Käfighaltung bei diesen Staaten mentale Schäden hinterlassen hat, so dass sie jetzt unter kultureller Xenophobie leiden. Ein Krankheit, die die EU kaputt macht, wie wir aktuell sehen.



Die Leute wissen halt, dass totalitäre Ideologien das Ende persönlicher Freiheit bedeutet. Ich kann es ihnen nicht verübeln.

Deshalb sind die Ostdeutschen auch aktiver gegen diese totalitäre Ideologie, als die Westdeutschen.

Deren Erinnerung an eine totalitäre Ideologie ist halt frischer, als die der Westdeutschen.

Die Westdeutschen leben seit 1949 in Freiheit, die Ostdeutschen erst seit 1990. Deshalb haben die Westdeutschen vergessen, was es heißt, wenn die Freiheit bedroht ist.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Oh come on,  einige Zehntausend Muslime aufzunehmen bedeutet nicht den Niedergang der dortigen Demokratie. Soviel zur Rationalität.



Siehe die europäischen Länder, die schon „beste“ Erfahrung mit dem Islam gemacht haben.

London, Madrid, Paris. Man kann es den osteuropäischen Ländern nicht verübeln, dass sie diese Art der „Bereicherung“ nicht wollen.



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Willst du damit alle ausweisen die seit teilweise Jahrzehnten hier integriert sind wegen dem Glauben und auch gleichzeitig vorschreiben welche Glaubensrichtung man zu haben hat? Käme dann auch generelle Pflicht zur christlichen Kirche?
> Glaubenskriege jeglicher Art hatten auch in der Vergangenheit nix gebracht und man sollte jedem selbst überlassen wen oder was er anbetet



Nur das der Islam zeigt, dass er es eben nicht jedem selbst überlasst wen oder was er anbetet. Der Islam ist die Gruppe, die am meisten andersgläubigen verfolgt. Solche Zustände wollen viele Europäer (völlig zurecht) einfach nicht.



na DIE Glaskugel ! schrieb:


> Also eh ich mich bei denen Informier da nehm ich lieber die deutsche Mauer als Muster!



Dir ist bewusst, dass die Mauer zum Westjordanland teilweise doppel so hoch ist wie die deutsche Mauer war?

Die Israelis machen ihre Sache schon gut.


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (17. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Dir ist bewusst, dass die Mauer zum Westjordanland teilweise doppel so hoch ist wie die deutsche Mauer war?
> 
> Die Israelis machen ihre Sache schon gut.



Wenn die Höhe dein einziges Problem ist dann Frage ich mich wie wird dort nach unten abgesichert?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Nur das der Islam zeigt, dass er es eben nicht jedem selbst überlasst wen oder was er anbetet. Der Islam ist die Gruppe, die am meisten andersgläubigen verfolgt. Solche Zustände wollen viele Europäer (völlig zurecht) einfach nicht.


Solche Exorzisten hat die christliche Kirche auch und hier ist ja kein islamisches Land. Es ist zwar richtig das von einer Minderheit eine Gefahr ausgeht aber deswegen sind nicht alle schlecht. In einem christlichen Land wird der Islam eh kaum Fuß fassen da werden sich die Bewohner schon zu wehren wissen


----------



## Rolk (17. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Solche Exorzisten hat die christliche Kirche auch und hier ist ja kein islamisches Land. Es ist zwar richtig das von einer Minderheit eine Gefahr ausgeht aber deswegen sind nicht alle schlecht. In einem christlichen Land wird der Islam eh kaum Fuß fassen *da werden sich die Bewohner schon zu wehren wissen*



So wie bei uns wo immer wieder gefordert wird den Islam stärker aktiv zu unterstützen und Kritiker in die rechte Ecke geschoben werden?


----------



## Kaaruzo (17. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



na DIE Glaskugel ! schrieb:


> Wenn die Höhe dein einziges Problem ist dann Frage ich mich wie wird dort nach unten abgesichert?



Ich denke, die Israelis werden ihre Mauer schon vernünftig gebaut haben. Auch ins Erdreich hinein.



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Solche Exorzisten hat die christliche Kirche auch und hier ist ja kein islamisches Land. Es ist zwar richtig das von einer Minderheit eine Gefahr ausgeht aber deswegen sind nicht alle schlecht. In einem christlichen Land wird der Islam eh kaum Fuß fassen da werden sich die Bewohner schon zu wehren wissen



Noch ist hier kein islamisches Land. Aber das wird sich aufgrund der Demografie irgendwann ändern.

Wenn ich eins im Geschichtsunterricht gelernt habe, dann ist es der Spruch „Wehret den Anfängen“.

Wir sind gerade an einem solchen Punkt. Und ich will meinen Kinder nicht später sagen müssen, dass ich etwas hätte tun können, und nichts tat.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Generell ist die Regierung und deren Kontrollorgan gefragt es zu überwachen das von denen keine Gefahr ausgeht


----------



## Kaaruzo (17. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Generell ist die Regierung und deren Kontrollorgan gefragt es zu überwachen das von denen keine Gefahr ausgeht



Hat ja bei den letzten beiden totalitären Ideoloigen, die in Deutschland Fuß gefasst haben, auch super funktioniert. 

GG - Einzelnorm


----------



## Iconoclast (17. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich wird die Krise von Deutschland  schlecht bewältigt, denn unsere Großzügigkeit gegenüber den Flüchtlingen resultiert daraus, dass wir im Grunde keinen guten Plan zur Bewältigung der Krise haben.  Wir nehmen sie halt auf, weil wir sie aus humanitären Gründen nicht vor irgendwelchen Grenzen elendig verrecken lassen können. Aber wir tun immerhin etwas, während unsere Nachbarn, wie der österreichische Kanzler so treffend sagte, den Kopf in den Sand stecken.



Jo, wir tun was. Wir wirtschaften uns kaputt. Glanzleistung, echt. Top!


----------



## Ruptet (17. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

An der ungarischen Grenze sieht man schon sehr schön, wozu die Flüchtlinge bereit sind um ihren Willen durchzuboxen.
Aber gut, importierte Probleme anderer Länder tragen anscheinend zum Kulturaustausch bei


----------



## Kaaruzo (17. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Ruptet schrieb:


> An der ungarischen Grenze sieht man schon sehr schön, wozu die Flüchtlinge bereit sind um ihren Willen durchzuboxen.
> Aber gut, importierte Probleme anderer Länder tragen anscheinend zum Kulturaustausch bei



Vorallem sieht man die ganzen "Familien" mit vielen "Frauen und Kindern"


----------



## Woohoo (17. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Vorallem sieht man die ganzen "Familien" mit vielen "Frauen und Kindern"



Wir können froh sein, dass Sie diesmal die Frauen und Kinder aus dem Tumult herausgehalten haben. Denn noch ein Bild eines toten Kindes oder ein weinendes Flüchtlingsmädchen (von daheim schon mit Israelhass ausgestattet) bei der Kanzlerin und unsere Politik wird nur noch von Emotionen geleitet.


----------



## Dennisth (17. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Ruptet schrieb:


> An der ungarischen Grenze sieht man schon sehr schön, wozu die Flüchtlinge bereit sind um ihren Willen durchzuboxen.
> Aber gut, importierte Probleme anderer Länder tragen anscheinend zum Kulturaustausch bei



Ach bitte, dass sind doch nur "Einzelfälle". Die ganzen Facharbeiter mit 1,0 Master-Studium und Prof. Dr. Titel sind doch in der überzahl 


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Vorallem sieht man die ganzen "Familien" mit vielen "Frauen und Kindern"



Pssstttt Sag das nicht zu laut. Da kommt doch eh wieder die Standard-Ausrede "Wir hatten nicht genug Geld um Frau und Kind mit zu nehmen. Außerdem ist die Reise viel zu gefährlich für die." <- Jo in Syrien ist es bestimmt sehr viel sicherer als auf der Autobahn in Österreich.... 

Es ist ganz einfach so, dass die meisten sich hier nicht integrieren wollen. Der Mensch ist nun mal bequem. Wenn die als Minderheit nach hier kommen und  sich anpassen müssen, weil sie sonst wieder fliegen / kein Geld bekommen usw. dann kommen auch nur sehr wenige weil ihr "Glaube" ja "eingeschränkt" wird. Im Gegenzug bleiben die wirklich motivierten, anpassungsfähigen und fleißigen Menschen hier und sind ein Gewinn für die Wirtschaft.
In Deutschland ist es anders herum: Hier hat sich der Deutsche doch bitte den Einwanderern anzupassen, weil er natürlich die "Verantwortung" für ein vor über 70 Jahren stattgefundenes Ereignis hat. Wenn man dagegen etwas sagt: Nazi, rechts, blabla...


----------



## Sparanus (17. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Willst du damit alle ausweisen die seit teilweise Jahrzehnten hier integriert sind wegen dem Glauben und auch gleichzeitig vorschreiben welche Glaubensrichtung man zu haben hat? Käme dann auch generelle Pflicht zur christlichen Kirche?
> Glaubenskriege jeglicher Art hatten auch in der Vergangenheit nix gebracht und man sollte jedem selbst überlassen wen oder was er anbetet



Unterschied zwischen "nicht fördern"  und "ausweisen" sollte man kennen. Danke

Ich meine damit Sachen wie, dass wir so etwas wie die Auslandsfinanzierung von Religionsgemeinschaften verbieten und es keine Ausnahmen in der Schule gibt. Kopfbedeckungen ab im geschlossenen Räumen, kein Nein zum Sport/Schwimmunterricht etc

Ich bin zwar kein Kommunist, aber die Religion aus dem öffentlichen Leben rauszuhalten war eine verdammt gute Idee.


----------



## Nightslaver (17. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Ahh, doch, das hatte ich in dem Vorschlag schon genau so erwähnt. Zum nachlesen:
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...ings-und-asylproblematik-326.html#post7695728



Ja du, aber die Politik hat dahingehend bis vor kurzen noch anders gedacht.
Den die Forderung nach einer Anpassung der Unterbringungsstandards ist deutlich jünger als die Forderung nach einer europäischen Aufnahmequote.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Aber  du hast Recht. Das, was du nun geschrieben hast, stimmt in der Tat.  Diesen gesellschaftlich-kulturellen Aspekt hatte ich nicht bedacht.  Wobei man da wieder einwänden könnte, dass die Ostblockländer halt auch  einfach mehr für die Muslime tun könnten. Aber da liegt halt auch der  Hase im Pfeffer. Sie wollen es nicht. Es gibt dort keinen politischen  Willen, weder für die Aufnahme von Muslimen noch für (muslimische) kulturelle Angebote  oder sonst irgendwas in die Richtung. Kulturelle Xenophobie.



Es ist nicht die Aufgabe der Politik sich für die Schaffung muslimischer Gemeinden zu  angagieren / kümmern. Politik sollte sich aus der Religion weitestgehend raushalten. Das einzige was Politik ermöglichen muss ist das jeder Religion die Möglichkeit hat gleichberechtigt zu existieren, das Religion sich nicht über weltliche Gesetze erhebt und religösen Extremisten möglichst das Wasser abgegraben wird. 
Um den Rest müssen sich die Gläubigen schon selbst kümmern.
Das einzige was man den Ex-Ostblockstaaten also vorwerfen kann ist das sie bei der Aufnahme von Muslimen so wehement blocken. Das die "Flüchtlinge" jedoch nicht in Länder wollen wo es kaum muslimische Gemeinden gibt, das kann man den Staaten aber schwerlich vorwerfen.
Das ist etwas was der Bequemlichkeit und Faulheit zur Integration der Flüchtenden enstrpingt.
Weil die Schaffung solcher Strukturen Einsatz und ein hohes Maß an Integration erfordert, was man in Deutschland, oder Schweden, weit weniger benötigt, da dort, vor allen in den großen Städten, alles schon in erheblichen Maße vorhanden ist, von der muslimischen Moshee über komplett auf arabisch sprechende Kunden ausgerichtete Supermärkte, Banken, Friseure, Kleidungsläden, Apotheken, Anwälte, Shisha-Bars, Cafes, ect.
Da muss man weit weniger schnell Integrationsfähigkeit in der Form beweisen das man die landesübliche Sprache gut beherrscht und kann sogar über Jahrzehnte hier leben ohne die Sprache auch nur halbwegs zu beherrschen.
Eine der großen negativen Folgen gescheiterter deutscher Integrationspolitik der letzten Jahrzehnte.


----------



## Threshold (17. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nein denk ich nicht, ich bin schließlich nicht naiv. Ich hab lediglich geschrieben was mMn. der richtige Weg wäre!
> Das man das nicht machen wird ist mir absolut klar, Europa schaft es ja nicht mal in der Flüchtlingsfrage sich gegen seinen "Verbündeten" die USA zu behaupten und denen Hilfe in einem vernünftigen Umfang abzuverlangen, wie soll man da erwarten das man es gegenüber den Saudis hinbekommen würde.



Europa schafft es ja nicht mal, die ganzen subventionierten Lebensmittel, die nicht verkauft werden, nicht mehr nach Afrika zu schicken, die dann die dortige Lebensmittelindustrie durch die billigen Preise zerstören.
Und solange die EU so eine miese Wirtschaftspolitik macht, ist es egal, was die USA machen, oder Russland oder China.
Abgesehen davon ist die Automobillobby so stark, die verhindern ja sparsame Autos, Die Deutschen bauen nur noch Spritfresser, Geländewagen, die keiner braucht und PS Monster.
Und wenn sie mal was neues entwickeln, lassen sie sich vom Staat subventionieren, obwohl sie so viel Gewinn machen, dass sie das auch selbst finanzieren könnten.


----------



## Verminaard (17. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Threshold schrieb:


> Europa schafft es ja nicht mal, die ganzen subventionierten Lebensmittel, die nicht verkauft werden, nicht mehr nach Afrika zu schicken, die dann die dortige Lebensmittelindustrie durch die billigen Preise zerstören.
> Und solange die EU so eine miese Wirtschaftspolitik macht, ist es egal, was die USA machen, oder Russland oder China.
> Abgesehen davon ist die Automobillobby so stark, die verhindern ja sparsame Autos, Die Deutschen bauen nur noch Spritfresser, Geländewagen, die keiner braucht und PS Monster.
> Und wenn sie mal was neues entwickeln, lassen sie sich vom Staat subventionieren, obwohl sie so viel Gewinn machen, dass sie das auch selbst finanzieren könnten.



Also ist Europa schuld, das es den Leuten in Afrika nicht ganz so toll geht, richtig?
Irgendwie kollidiert hier deine Aussage mit meiner Logik. Vielleicht kapier ich es auch nur nicht oder ich bin dumm.

Nehmen wir mal an, Europa hoert auf mit billigen Lebensmitteln (sofern das ueberhaupt so stimmt, wieviel sind es eigentlich?) Afrika zu fluten.
Was passiert dann genau? Die Leute dort muessten dann einheimisches Zeugs kaufen, welches aber ja ungleich teurer ist, da ja laut Aussage die Einheimischen Produzenten/Bauern/Whatever ja nicht mit den billigen europaeischen Produkten konkurrieren koennen.
Ist es nicht so, das dann eigentlich nur die Lebensmittelindustrie dort der Gewinner ist, aber die breite Masse eigentlich der Verlierer? Haben die nicht eh generell wenig Geld? Koennen sie sich dann die Nahrung noch leisten?
Wieso ist nicht auch das Rote Kreuz und andere Hilfsorganisationen mit schuld die Nahrungsmittel sogar kostenlos dorthinbringen?


btw die amerikanische Destabilisierungspolitik ist also egal? Es ist egal das die USA die IS unterstuetzt haben? Es ist auch egal das ein funktionierendes Land wie Lybien in ein Chaos gestuerzt wurde?
Es ist auch total wurscht was China hier veranstaltet? Aber Europa ist mit ihrer Agrarpolitik schuld?

Das bekomm ich beim besten Willen nicht auf die Reihe.


Mittlerweilen sind das keine Fluechtlinge mehr, sondern Invasoren und Verbrecher.
Die Medien stellen schoen brav die Ungarn als Monster hin, aber es wird kaum berichtet was wirklich vorfaellt.
Das sich ungarische Polizisten bewerfen haben lassen, das 14 von ihnen verletzt wurden, und es hingenommen wird.
Es wird auch nicht erwaehnt das Ungarn versucht die EU Regelungen einzuhalten.
Nein da wird gezeigt das die boesen Ungarn mit Wasserwerfern auf Fluechtlinge mit Kindern aufn Arm vorgehen.
Moment, das mit den Kindern... die werden hier aktiv als menschliches Schutzschild verwendet.
Die Fluechtlinge sind nicht so dumm. Die wissen ganz genau das Medien vor Ort sind und was Kinder fuer eine Wirkung haben.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (17. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Warum sollte man mehr für Muslime tun? Wir brauchen keinen Islam in Europa.


Brauchen wir das Christentum? Nein! 
Brauchen wir irgendeine Religionen ? Nein! 
Im Prinzip sind die "grossen Drei" Monotheistischen Religionen fast gleich. Entweder sollten alle ihre Religion einschleppen dürfen, oder keiner. Hauptsache sie macht sich im Alltag für Atheisten sich nicht so sehr bemerkbar.
Alle Religionen beschäftigen sich mit veralteten Weltbildern.


----------



## thunderofhate (17. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Im Prinzip sind die "grossen Drei" Monotheistischen Religionen fast gleich.


Das stimmt einfach nicht. Lies den Tanach (Altes Testament), das Neue Testament und den Koran.



			
				Sure 5 schrieb:
			
		

> O die ihr glaubt! Nehmet nicht die Juden und die Christen zu Freunden. Sie sind Freunde gegeneinander. Und wer von euch sie zu Freunden nimmt, der gehört fürwahr zu ihnen. Wahrlich, Allah weist nicht dem Volk der Ungerechten den Weg.



Im NT wird nicht zu Gewalt aufgerufen. Ein fundamentaler Unterschied zum Koran.
Abgesehen davon lässt sich aus dem NT keine Homophobie, kein Sexismus und kein Antisemitismus ableiten. Ein weiterer Unterschied zum Koran.


----------



## Bester_Nick (17. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Mittlerweilen sind das keine Fluechtlinge mehr, sondern Invasoren und Verbrecher.
> Die Medien stellen schoen brav die Ungarn als Monster hin, aber es wird kaum berichtet was wirklich vorfaellt.



Die Seite Political Incorrect bezeichnet sie seit längerem als Invasoren und Verbrecher. Das dürfte dann ja deine bevorzugte Nachrichtenquelle sein.



> Das sich ungarische Polizisten bewerfen haben lassen, das 14 von ihnen verletzt wurden, und es hingenommen wird.



Darüber wurde sehr wohl berichtet. Vielleicht hast du es aufgrund selektiver Wahrnehmung nur nicht mitbekommen.

Hier ist z.B. ein solcher Artikel. Flüchtlinge und Polizei: Gewalt an ungarischer Grenze - SPIEGEL ONLINE



> Es wird auch nicht erwaehnt das Ungarn versucht die EU Regelungen einzuhalten.



Ungarn wird seit geraumer Zeit für seinen harten und unmenschlichen Umgang mit Flüchtlingen von der UNO, diversen Menschenrechtsorganisationen, der EU sowie vereinzelten EU-Ländern scharf kritisiert. Von daher kann ich mich nicht darüber wundern, dass viele Flüchtlinge nicht mit Ungarn kooperieren und die Behörden das geforderte Prozedere nicht mehr umsetzen können.



> Nein da wird gezeigt das die boesen Ungarn mit Wasserwerfern auf Fluechtlinge mit Kindern aufn Arm vorgehen.
> Moment, das mit den Kindern... die werden hier aktiv als menschliches Schutzschild verwendet.



Es werden auch viele andere Bilder gezeigt, wo keine Kinder drauf sind. Selektive Wahrnehmung...


----------



## Iconoclast (17. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ich lese hier zwar nicht wirklich mit. Aber anderen indirekt Wahrnemungsschweierigkeiten zu unterstellen und Leute in die Pi News Ecke zu drängen, ist mehr als nur schwach. Sind eigentlich die typischen Antworten, wenn man sich in die Ecke gedrängt fühlt und sonst nicht mehr weiter weiß.


----------



## Kaaruzo (17. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Brauchen wir das Christentum? Nein!
> Brauchen wir irgendeine Religionen ? Nein!
> Im Prinzip sind die "grossen Drei" Monotheistischen Religionen fast gleich. Entweder sollten alle ihre Religion einschleppen dürfen, oder keiner. Hauptsache sie macht sich im Alltag für Atheisten sich nicht so sehr bemerkbar.
> Alle Religionen beschäftigen sich mit veralteten Weltbildern.



Tja, aber dann guck mal welche Religion weltweit am meisten andere verfolgt.

Aber das sind Zusammenhänge, die man nicht aufzeigen darf.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Ungarn wird seit geraumer Zeit für seinen harten und unmenschlichen Umgang mit Flüchtlingen von der UNO, diversen Menschenrechtsorganisationen, der EU sowie vereinzelten EU-Ländern scharf kritisiert. Von daher kann ich mich nicht darüber wundern, dass viele Flüchtlinge nicht mit Ungarn kooperieren und die Behörden das geforderte Prozedere nicht mehr umsetzen können.



Weil die "Flüchtlinge" und "Fachkräfte" ja auch davor schon so gut mit den ungarischen Behörden zusammengearbeitet hat 

Die ungarische Regierung ist im Moment die einzige, die die Grenzen des Landes und das eigenen Volk vernünftig schützt.


----------



## Verminaard (17. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Die Seite Political Incorrect bezeichnet sie seit längerem als Invasoren und Verbrecher. Das dürfte dann ja deine bevorzugte Nachrichtenquelle sein.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke das du mich wieder, ohne mich auch nur im Ansatz zu kennen, wieder mal in die extrem rechte Ecke stellst.
Du scheinst auch genauestens zu wissen, was ich fuer Lektuere konsumiere. 

Frage: wie nennst du viele Leute die versuchen mit Gewalt wo einzudringen, wo der Hausherr das so gar nicht moechte?
Ist es jetzt was Anderes, nur weil es arme verfolgte... oh wait, Tuerkei, Serbien, Griechenland, etc sind genau was? Kriegsgebiete?.... weil es Wirtschaftsfluechtlinge sind die ihre Kinder als medienwirksames Schutzschild benutzen?


Bei dir gibt es deine Meinung oder eine falsche Meinung.
Wer bisschen anders denkt, der wird von deiner Seite sofort diffamiert.
Sehr gute Diskussionsbasis.


----------



## Threshold (17. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Also ist Europa schuld, das es den Leuten in Afrika nicht ganz so toll geht, richtig?
> Irgendwie kollidiert hier deine Aussage mit meiner Logik. Vielleicht kapier ich es auch nur nicht oder ich bin dumm.



wieso?
Guck dir doch an, wo die Subventionen in der Landwirtschaft und Lebensmittelindustrie hinfließen.
Das geht zum größten Teil an Großkonzerne. Und dass in Europa Millionen Tonnen an Lebensmitteln zuviel produziert werden und eine Menge weggeworfen wird, ist auch nichts neues.
Was machen die Unternehmen also? Sie verschiffen die Überproduktion nach Afrika und werfen sie dort auf den Markt und vernichten dadurch Arbeitsplätze in der heimischen Landwirtschaft und Lebensmittelindustrie,
Von der Fischerei vor Afrikas Küste rede ich nicht mal.

Das ist alles hausgemacht.
Jedes Jahr wächst Afrika um 30 Millionen Menschen. Die wollen alle Jobs haben, Wohnungen, Sicherheit.
Wo kriegen sie das denn? In Afrika?
Sicher nicht. Die sehen Europa und sagen sich, dass sie das auch haben wollen. Wer entscheidet denn, wer im Wohlstand leben darf und wer nicht?
Und es sollte klar sein, dass der Wohlstand der einen immer zu Lasten anderer geht. Das war schon immer so, ist so und wird immer so sein.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Nehmen wir mal an, Europa hoert auf mit billigen Lebensmitteln (sofern das ueberhaupt so stimmt, wieviel sind es eigentlich?) Afrika zu fluten.
> Was passiert dann genau? Die Leute dort muessten dann einheimisches Zeugs kaufen, welches aber ja ungleich teurer ist, da ja laut Aussage die Einheimischen Produzenten/Bauern/Whatever ja nicht mit den billigen europaeischen Produkten konkurrieren koennen.
> Ist es nicht so, das dann eigentlich nur die Lebensmittelindustrie dort der Gewinner ist, aber die breite Masse eigentlich der Verlierer? Haben die nicht eh generell wenig Geld? Koennen sie sich dann die Nahrung noch leisten?
> Wieso ist nicht auch das Rote Kreuz und andere Hilfsorganisationen mit schuld die Nahrungsmittel sogar kostenlos dorthinbringen?



Die einheimische Industrie würde wieder auf die Beine kommen. Jobs würden entstehen, Das Einkommen würde steigen, die Leute könnten sich mehr leisten.
Die Abhängigkeit würde verringert werden. 
Man muss die Menschen dort nicht mit Hilfsgütern belieferen oder den Dreck bei ihnen abladen, sondern dafür sorgen, dass die Diktaturen verschwinden und dass die Menschen an einem Strang ziehen.
Afrika ist reich an Bodenschätzen, aber die Bevölkerung hat davon nichts. Die Gewinne stecken sich die Konzerne und die Diktatoren ein. Und solange die EU oder wer auch immer, die Konzerne dabei unterstützt, wird sich nichts ändern.



Verminaard schrieb:


> btw die amerikanische Destabilisierungspolitik ist also egal? Es ist egal das die USA die IS unterstuetzt haben? Es ist auch egal das ein funktionierendes Land wie Lybien in ein Chaos gestuerzt wurde?
> Es ist auch total wurscht was China hier veranstaltet? Aber Europa ist mit ihrer Agrarpolitik schuld?



Ich hab damit ausdrücken wollen, dass es egal ist, ob du die USA oder China oder Russland kritisierst. Du kannst ebenso die EU kritisieren. 
Nur muss mal jemand anfangen und seine Wirtschaftspolitik ändern. 
Nur will das niemand. Die USA nicht, Europa nicht, Russland und China genauso wenig.
Und solange sich in dem Bereich nichts ändert, wirst du jedes Jahr mehr Flüchtlinge haben. In 20 Jahren werden es 50 Millionen pro Jahr sein oder mehr -- das ist abhängig vom Klimawandel, denn Klimamigration wird die Zukunft sein, die wird die Armutsmigration ablösen.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Mittlerweilen sind das keine Fluechtlinge mehr, sondern Invasoren und Verbrecher.



Wenn ich schikaniert werde, wehre ich mich.


----------



## Bester_Nick (17. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Bei dir gibt es deine Meinung oder eine falsche Meinung.
> Wer bisschen anders denkt, der wird von deiner Seite sofort diffamiert.
> Sehr gute Diskussionsbasis.



Ach ich denke, ich verhalte mich wesentlich gemäßiger als die Leute, die hier ständig ihre verbalen Exkremente über die Flüchtlinge schleudern.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (17. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Was hat das Christentum vor einigen hundert Jahren getan? Verfolgt bis zum geht nicht mehr.


----------



## Ruptet (17. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Was hat das Christentum vor einigen hundert Jahren getan? Verfolgt bis zum geht nicht mehr.



Bitte nicht schon wieder dieser Vergleich  denk doch bitte mal nach


----------



## Captn (17. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Was hat das Christentum vor einigen hundert Jahren getan? Verfolgt bis zum geht nicht mehr.


Und das möchtest du jetzt wieder? Bravo, aber mir reicht es wenn sich meine Kollegen mit Migrationshintergrund über ihre Landsleute beschweren. 
Wer weiß eigentlich wie viele Schläfer hier schon drüben sind? Kein Mensch! 
Und das nimmt kein Ende. Die wahren Flüchtlinge werden auf der Strecke bleiben und unsere Willkommenskultur bereitet den Nutznießern und den Schläfern den Weg.

Es hat schon seine Gründe, das Länder wie Australien und Kanada diesbezüglich selektieren .

Aber wir werden es erst merken, wenn es zu spät ist. 

Außerdem beschwert sich doch unsere Politik seit Jahren, dass Deutschland und seine Einwohner an der scheiternden Integration schuld sind, weil zu wenig von uns kommt.

Also werden wir doch so oder so ein islamisches Land , denn wir müssen uns noch integrieren .
So wollen es zumindest seit Jahren die Grünen.


----------



## Woohoo (17. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Was hat das Christentum vor einigen hundert Jahren getan? Verfolgt bis zum geht nicht mehr.



Und jetzt? Können froh sein, dass man sich weiterentwickelt hat und jetzt nur noch wenige austicken wenn man die Bibel zereisst. 
Und noch früher man oh man was da abging


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Jede Glaubensrichtung hat gewisse Altlasten die man gerne unter den Teppich kehrt und auch war die Kirche mitunter einfach ein williger Erfüllungsgehilfe ( sei es einfach nur durch wegsehen ) oder die " Regierung  " für diese.


----------



## Nightslaver (17. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hab damit ausdrücken wollen, dass es egal ist, ob du die USA oder China oder Russland kritisierst. Du kannst ebenso die EU kritisieren.
> Nur muss mal jemand anfangen und seine Wirtschaftspolitik ändern.
> Nur will das niemand. Die USA nicht, Europa nicht, Russland und China genauso wenig.
> Und solange sich in dem Bereich nichts ändert, wirst du jedes Jahr mehr Flüchtlinge haben. In 20 Jahren werden es 50 Millionen pro Jahr sein oder mehr -- das ist abhängig vom Klimawandel, denn Klimamigration wird die Zukunft sein, die wird die Armutsmigration ablösen.



Ja ohne Frage Europa hat vor allem die letzten 15 Jahre stark dazu beigetragen Afrikas Lebensmittelindustrie zu destabilisieren, aber es waren vor allem Russland, die USA und die ehemaligen Kolonialmächte England und Frankreich die seit 40 Jahren systematisch für ihre eigenen wirtschaftlichen und politischen Interessen destabilisiert haben. 
Russland und die USA haben seit der Unabhängigkeit der afrikanischen Länder versucht ihren Kampf zwischen Kapitalismus und Kommunismus in Afrika auszutragen, nicht zuletzt dafür hat man diverse fragwürdige Rebellengruppen unterstützt und unzählige Milliarden an Rüstungsgütern nach Afrika exportiert. Von den eigenen wirtschaftlichen Interessen mal abgesehen für die vor allem die USA, England und Frankreich undemokratische und Korrupte Regime unterstützt haben, Arbeitskraft ausgebeutet haben und instabile Länder in Kauf genommen haben.
Gegen all diese Dinge sind die billigen EU-Lebensmittel nur noch ein Sandkorn im Getriebe, nicht schön aber sicher nicht so schwerwiegend wie all die anderen Dinge die dort unten passieren und passiert sind. 

Somal grade aktuell auch Chinas Politik der letzten Jahre in Afrika schwer geschadet hat indem China große Gebiete landwirtschaftlicher Nutzfläche für den Eigenbedarf gekauft hat, Fläche die fehlt damit Bauern dort Landwirtschaft betreiben können, Arbeitsplätze die wegfallen und Lebensmittel die nicht produziert werden.



Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn ich schikaniert werde, wehre ich mich.



Soso, es ist also Schickane das die Ungarn sagen unregistriert kommt ihr nicht mehr über die Grenze, was bei tausenden und zehntausenden Flüchtlingen natürlich Zeit kostet und nicht so schnell geht.
Das rechtfertigt also, nur weil man nicht so schnell weiter kommt wie man will, gewalttätig gegenüber den Sicherheitskräften zu werden und sich gewaltsam zutritt auf das ungarische Staatsgebiet zu verschaffen?
Und das rechtfertigt es das grade deutsche Politiker Ungarn kritisieren die zuvor noch Ungarn angeflaumt haben das sie ihrer Verpflichtung die Flüchtlinge zu regisitrieren nicht nachkommen würden?

Also was nun? Du solltest dich wirklich mal entscheiden was du nun willst, willst du das die Flüchtlinge ungehindert und unregistriert weiterreisen können, oder willst du das die Ungarn ihrer Verpflichtung als EU-Land nachkommen und die Flüchtlinge registrieren, beides zusammen geht nicht und momentan drehst du es dir so wie es grade bequem ist, genau wie die Politik und die Medien auch.
Winkt Ungarn die Flüchtlinge einfach durch und registriert sie nicht beschwert man sich Ungarn käme seinen Verpflichtungen als EU-Land nicht nach, macht Ungarn die Grenze dicht und lässt die Leute nur noch registriert passieren und unterbindet das die "Flüchtlinge" den Grenzzaun einreißen und unregistriert in die EU einreisen ist das auch wieder verkehrt...
Ein bisschen hat das was vom klassischen Fall es jemanden so und so nicht recht machen zu können.


----------



## Woohoo (17. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Wer weiß eigentlich wie viele Schläfer hier schon drüben sind? Kein Mensch!



Einer ist doch heute in Berlin unschädlich gemacht worden.


----------



## Captn (17. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Woohoo schrieb:


> Einer ist doch heute in Berlin unschädlich gemacht worden.


Joa, nur weiß keiner wie viele hier noch rumspazieren.


----------



## Woohoo (17. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn ich schikaniert werde, wehre ich mich.



Na hoffentlich werden die später von deutschen Arbeitsämtern etc. nicht auch "schikaniert".  




Hat bestimmt einen Grund warum sich die Einflussphären der jeweiligen  Religion auf verschiedene Teile des Globus verteilt haben.


----------



## Kaaruzo (17. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Was hat das Christentum vor einigen hundert Jahren getan? Verfolgt bis zum geht nicht mehr.



Wie du richtig festgestellt hast, ist das aber auch ein paar hundert Jahr her.

Der Islam ist aber jetzt ein Problem, für andersdenkende.



Woohoo schrieb:


> Einer ist doch heute in Berlin unschädlich gemacht worden.



Mir tut der entsprechende Beamte leid. In Deutschland wird der bestimmt noch von "traumatisierten" Angehörigen verklagt.


----------



## thunderofhate (17. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Was hat das Christentum vor einigen hundert Jahren getan? Verfolgt bis zum geht nicht mehr.


Das (was du hier als CHRISTENTUM bezeichnest) hat genau das nicht getan, weil es niemals christlich war Menschen zu verfolgen!
Der Vatikan und Rom waren eine rein machtpolitische Institution, die mit dem Christentum weniger als der IS mit dem Islam zu tun haben.
Komisch, nicht?

Ein weiterer Unterschied:
Das Christentum wurde am Anfang nur durch das Wort verbreitet; Der Islam mit dem Schwert.
Das war zu Zeiten als man Koran und NT noch wörtlich nahm. Kurz nach der Gründung. 

Und gerade weil es dieses grundsätzlichen Unterschiede in der wichtigsten Schrift gibt, ist es von großem Gewicht.


----------



## Nazzy (17. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Es bringt doch garnichts, jetzt zu denken, dass da iwelche " Schläfer" unter den Flüchtlingen sind. Lasst euch doch nicht von so dämlichen "Hetzen" anstecken.  Einfach mal weniger Nachrichten konsumieren, auf das Bauchgefühl verlassen. Wer solchen Leute mit respekt begegnet, der wird auch zu 99% dasselbe zurückbekommen. Idioten etc. gibt es überall.


----------



## Captn (17. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Nazzy schrieb:


> Es bringt doch garnichts, jetzt zu denken, dass da iwelche " Schläfer" unter den Flüchtlingen sind. Lasst euch doch nicht von so dämlichen "Hetzen" anstecken.  Einfach mal weniger Nachrichten konsumieren, auf das Bauchgefühl verlassen. Wer solchen Leute mit respekt begegnet, der wird auch zu 99% dasselbe zurückbekommen. Idioten etc. gibt es überall.


Ich bringe jedem nur genauso viel Respekt entgegen wie er/sie/es mir .

Alles herunterzuspielen und nach dem Motto Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen zu leben bringt aber auch nichts. 
Es gibt für eine Regierung doch nichts besseres als ein stumpfsinniges Volk, dass alles freudig entgegennimmt, ohne über irgendwelche Folgen nachzudenken.

Lieber gehe ich an alle Sachen mit einer übermäßigen Skepsis ran, als mich für dumm verkaufen zu lassen .


----------



## Bester_Nick (17. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Anscheinend kommt nun Schwung in die Sache. Anreize für Flüchtlinge sollen gesenkt, Schlupflöcher im Asylsystem gestopft werden.

Flüchtlingskrise: Regierung will Asylsuchenden weniger Geld geben - DIE WELT


----------



## Iconoclast (17. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Was hat das Christentum vor einigen hundert Jahren getan? Verfolgt bis zum geht nicht mehr.



Das tut so weh, dass es fast schon wieder angenehm ist.



Nazzy schrieb:


> Es bringt doch garnichts, jetzt zu denken, dass da  iwelche " Schläfer" unter den Flüchtlingen sind. Lasst euch doch nicht  von so dämlichen "Hetzen" anstecken.  Einfach mal weniger Nachrichten  konsumieren, auf das Bauchgefühl verlassen. Wer solchen Leute mit  respekt begegnet, der wird auch zu 99% dasselbe zurückbekommen. Idioten  etc. gibt es überall.



Und da fällt mir dann entgültig nix mehr zu sein. Alles runterzuspielen ist an, sorry, Dummheit nicht mehr überbieten. Dadurch fangen Probleme überhaupt erst an.

Islamic State reveals it has smuggled THOUSANDS of extremists into Europe | World | News | Daily Express

[url]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wj9LLC7GZQk
[/URL]


----------



## Nightslaver (17. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Kroatien das sich "humaner" als Ungarn verhalten wollte und dachte es könnte mit dem Flüchtlingsaufkommen besser fertig werden muss nun, nur 2 Tage nach der endgültigen Schließung von Ungarns, Grenzzaun ebenfalls vor dem Ansturm an Flüchtlingen kapitulieren und signalisiert Richtung Brüssel das die Dinge beginnen aus dem Ruder zu laufen, den obwohl Koratien den Flüchtlingen versuchte zu verstehen zu geben das man sie nur registrieren wolle und dann nicht daran hindern werde weiter zu reisen interessiert dies die Flüchtlinge, wen wundert es, null koma nicht.

Polizisten versuchten auf einem Bahnhof eine große Gruppe Flüchtlinge fest zu setzen die die kroatische Grenze unregistriert passiert hatten, schaffte es jedoch nicht die Flüchtlinge davon abzuhalten auszubrechen.
In einem Hotel in Zagreb, wo hunderte Flüchtlinge bis zur Registrierung untergebracht wurden rückte eine Spezialeinheit der Polizei an als die Menschen versuchten abzuhauen, daraufhin warfen die Flüchtlinge Klopapier und Einrichtungsgegenstände aus den Fenstern des Gebäudes und forderten lautstark weiterreisen zu können.
Auf Grund dieser Ereignisse und weil unzählige Flüchtlinge täglich die Grenze passieren ohne registiert werden zu können, hat Kroatien jetzt die eigene Armee in Bereitschaft versetzt jederzeit eingesetzt werden zu können um die Landesgrenzen zu sichern und so den unregistrierten Grenzübertritt der Flüchtlinge zu minimieren und die Flüchtlinge zu registrieren, wie es die EU von ihren Grenzstaaten verlangt:

Kroatien und die FlÃ¼chtlinge: "Die Lage ist grauenvoll"

Tja, was soll man da noch zu sagen, obwohl Kroatien es besser machen wollte und versucht hat den Menschen klar zu machen das man sie nicht im Land festhalten werde sobald sie registiert sein interessiert das die Flüchtlinge wenig und es kommt wieder, wie schon an der serbisch-ungarischen Grenze, zu Ausschreitungen und Randalen um den eigenen Willen durchzusetzen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Für den Fall, dass das Video noch nicht hier verlinkt wurde gibts hier eine sehr gut gemachte Zusammenfassung der grundsätzlichen Lage für der englischen Sprache mächtigen Menschen:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RvOnXh3NN9w


Ich wollts nur kurz dazwischenschieben da ich das Video tatsächlich für sehenswert erachte.


----------



## Sparanus (17. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Nazzy schrieb:


> Es bringt doch garnichts, jetzt zu denken, dass da iwelche " Schläfer" unter den Flüchtlingen sind. Lasst euch doch nicht von so dämlichen "Hetzen" anstecken.  Einfach mal weniger Nachrichten konsumieren, auf das Bauchgefühl verlassen. Wer solchen Leute mit respekt begegnet, der wird auch zu 99% dasselbe zurückbekommen. Idioten etc. gibt es überall.



Wie ich so oft sagte, das Problem ist die Masse der Menschen und das Verhalten das Menschen als Masse zeigen. 

Klar gibt es Störenfriede, aber die sind bei weitem nicht das Hauptproblem. Selbst mit 20% Verbrechern, wäre das Hauptproblem das selbe.


----------



## iknowit (17. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

wie soll man den großteil an flüchtlingen erfolgreich migrieren?

begehen bereits eine straftat bei der einreise. das illegale überschreiten einer staatsgrenze ist strafbar.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uQllUYYY8qc

spanien verteidigt seine landesgrenzen (per gesetz auch so festgelegt in einem jedem staat)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8u51-1rPxE0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=duNAcyGP_fA



> Es bringt doch garnichts, jetzt zu denken, dass da iwelche " Schläfer" unter den Flüchtlingen sind.



ehhh ... und ob es sich um ECHTE flüchtlinge (kriegsgebiet) handelt sehe ich in der glaskugel?
sorry, aber um die 90% der asylanträge werden abgelehnt.

nur die gutmenschen mit der rosaroten brille glauben tatsächlich es handelt sich ausschließlich um kriegsflüchtlinge.
dem ist DEFINITIV nicht so.
die wenigsten kommen aus echten krisengebieten.



> Ungarn wird seit geraumer Zeit für seinen harten und unmenschlichen Umgang mit Flüchtlingen von der UNO, diversen Menschenrechtsorganisationen, der EU sowie vereinzelten EU-Ländern scharf kritisiert.



naja - ungarn hat genug eigene probleme.
die können keine flüchtlinge aufnehmen.
keine ahnung was für vorstellungen du von ungarn hast. ost-ungarn ist einer der ärmsten regionen in europa. kennst wohl nur west-ungarn?
in ost ungarn liegt das durchschnittliche einkommen bei um die 200-300€/monat. alles fit?
du stellst  ungarn so hin wie wenn das ein monaco des ostens wäre.
viele flüchtlinge haben auch komplett illusorische vorstellungen von europa.
spanien mit einer jugendarbeitslosigkeit von 50% wird wohl auch alles dafür tun die grenzen dicht zu halten.
portugal hat eine schwarzarbeiter-quote von 25%. 

sorry, aber wenn man die rosarote brille abnimmt dann sieht man sehr schnell das es UNMÖGLICH ist 50 mio flüchtlinge aufzunehmen. 
und in der weltpolitik ist nun mal kein platz für menschlichkeit. staatsoberhäupter vertreten STAATSINTERESSEN und ungarn handelt absolut richtig. ungarn ist in der aktuellen "verfassung" nicht fähig flüchtlinge aufzunehmen.
weiterführend besteht die gefahr das rechts-rechts parteien in ungarn durch eine übermäßige migration stark zunehmen.
dies ja schon der fall ist.

so, und jetzt musst du eine eintscheidung fällen.
ohh... tja.... hmmm keine ist GUT. welche entscheidung treffe ich nun? tja.. eigentlich beide ********, aber hmmm ...
glaubst du echt in ungarn hat man die grenzen "zum spass" geschlossen?
willst du da echt zig-tausende flüchtlinge unterbringen?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JBU-soB6OTM
in österreich das selbe.
FPÖ rasant auf dem vormarsch.
Ã–sterreich - FPÃ– will europÃ¤ische Rechtspartei grÃ¼nden - Politik - SÃ¼ddeutsche.de


weiterführend.
wie realistisch ist frieden in europa?
antwort: überhaupt nicht.
und hier die begründung. gesehen in einer größeren zeitspanne gab es noch NIE frieden in europa.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uxDyJ_6N-6A
wir haben sich innerhalb europas schon immer von zeit zu zeit gegenseitig die schädel eingeschlagen und "landesgrenzen" verschoben. ist nun mal so.
live with it!


----------



## Verminaard (17. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Auf so einer Seite, wahrscheinlich Naziseite kA genau, gerade eine Karte der Einzelfaelle gefunden.
Wenn ich bisschen Zeit habe damit mal beschaeftigen.
Viel Spass: https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewer?mid=zM5QNaf0DWtY.k204gesITsjE&hl=de


----------



## thunderofhate (17. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Auf so einer Seite, wahrscheinlich Naziseite kA genau, gerade eine Karte der Einzelfaelle gefunden.
> Wenn ich bisschen Zeit habe damit mal beschaeftigen.
> Viel Spass: https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewer?mid=zM5QNaf0DWtY.k204gesITsjE&hl=de


Aber unter den 70 Millionen Deutschen gibt es doch viel mehr Menschen, die straffällig werden... 

Wenn es um den Einsatz von Messern geht, kommen die Täter meistens aus dem südlichen, südöstlichen oder östlichen Raum.

Was ich sehr interessant finde ist, wie man den Flüchtlingen aus dem Nahen Osten vermitteln möchte, dass man sich hier an Polizei oder Gerichte wendet, wenn man Probleme hat.
Die Menschen haben eine ganz andere Mentalität und werden diese in so einem naiven und wenig repressiven Staat wie Deutschland sicher nicht einfach aufgeben.

Es kommt in Flüchtlingsunterkünften in Deutschland täglich zu Übergriffen auf christliche Flüchtlinge. Anscheinend ging es manchen nicht schlecht genug, wenn sie hier damit weitermachen, wovor sie angeblich geflohen sind.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Für den Fall, dass das Video noch nicht hier verlinkt wurde gibts hier eine sehr gut gemachte Zusammenfassung der grundsätzlichen Lage für der englischen Sprache mächtigen Menschen:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RvOnXh3NN9w


Zu den Quellen:
Die Quelle für die niedrigere Kriminalitätsrate der Syrer kommt von einer türkischen Seite und ist nicht mehr verfügbar.
Der andere Artikel, der sich auf Einwanderung und Kriminalität bezieht, handelt von mexikanischen Einwanderern, die in den USA eine Beschäftigung finden und ist somit nicht verwertbar.

Man kann aus Mexikanern keine Araber machen. Wieso sind asiatische Einwanderer (damit meine ich den fernen Osten) weltweit diejenigen, die für die niedrigste Kriminalitätsrate und die meisten Hochschulabsolventen stehen?
 (Rein prozentual gesehen)
Abgesehen davon ist die Analphabetenrate in Syrien im Vergleich zu europäischen Staaten recht hoch. Knappe 10% bei den Männern und ungefähr 25% bei den Frauen. Im Video wird behauptet, dass man dort durchaus qualifiziert sei... Ich bezweifel das. (Abgesehen davon spielt es sowieso keine Rolle, wenn es um Asyl geht)

Der Anfang des Videos ist halbwegs interessant, der Rest ist leider wertlos.


----------



## Rolk (18. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Woohoo schrieb:


> Einer ist doch heute in Berlin unschädlich gemacht worden.



Das war doch kein Schläfer, das war ein "Offensichtlicher".



Edit:
Normalerweise klicke ich die Yahoo News gar nicht erst an, weil i.d.R. absoluter Schund, aber hier habe ich mal eine Ausnahme gemacht:

https://de.nachrichten.yahoo.com/sk...0-flüchtlingszelte-stehen-leer-134751846.html

Da geht einem doch das Herz auf.


----------



## Hackintoshi (18. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Rolk schrieb:


> Edit:
> Normalerweise klicke ich die Yahoo News gar nicht erst an, weil i.d.R. absoluter Schund, aber hier habe ich mal eine Ausnahme gemacht:
> 
> https://de.nachrichten.yahoo.com/sk...0-flüchtlingszelte-stehen-leer-134751846.html
> Da geht einem doch das Herz auf.



Wenn man diese Massen an Zelten sieht, stellen sich mir die  Frage: Warum nehmen die Saudis keine Flüchtlinge auf ?
Da liegt doch die Vermutung nahe, die Flüchtlingsströme werden gezielt nach Europa gelenkt und es sind überhaupt nicht die Massen an Glaubensbrüdern, die da unterwegs sind.

Wohl eher der Plebs Misera , der wegen großen Bildungsdefiziten mit Versprechen und einem Handgeld nach Europa gelockt wurde.
Zitat der "Politikdarstellerin" Aigner :  "Geschichte vom gut ausgebildeten Flüchtling stimmt nicht. "    Ach so was aber auch. 
Ilse Aigner (CSU): 'Geschichte vom gut ausgebildeten Flüchtling stimmt nicht' - FOCUS Online


----------



## Woohoo (18. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Hackintoshi schrieb:


> Wenn man diese Massen an Zelten sieht,  stellen sich mir die  Frage: Warum nehmen die Saudis keine Flüchtlinge  auf ?



Sie fürchten Unruhen und eine Destabilisierung des eigenen Landes.  Zudem haben die Länder schon genug unzufriedene Arbeitsmigranten aus  Asien. Dazu ist man an der Destabilisierung der Nachbarländern  beteiligt. Um Menschenrecht braucht man sich auch nicht kümmern. Ob es" Proteste" (wahrscheinlich eh nicht erlaubt), eine Lobby oder ähnliches gibt für die Aufnahme von Flüchtlingen ist mir nicht bekannt.


----------



## Hackintoshi (18. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Das mit den asiatischen Migranten kann ich so nicht glauben, da ich Infos aus erster Hand habe.
Ein Freund lebt und arbeitet seit vielen Jahren in Jeddah, Saudi Arabien als Manager in einer bekannten Hotelkette. Ich habe ihn explicit auf dieses Thema hin befragt und er konnte dieses als Problem nicht bestätigen. 
Zitat: " 
Es wird hoechste Zeit, dass die Deutsche Bundesregierung und Deutsche  Medien ihre Fluechtlings & Informationspolitik aendern!!!
  Ein weiteres mal haben mir heute mehrere Syrische Kollegen, die  teilweise schon seit ueber 15 Jahren sicher in Saudi Arabien leben und  arbeiten erklaert, nun auch nach Deutschland gehen zu wollen. Deren  Argumente: Schule kostenlos, Krankenversicherung kostenlos, Verpflegung  und Unterkunft kostenlos, dazu monatliches Gehalt auch wenn man nicht  arbeitet.
  Die neuesten TV Bilder auf CNN und Al Jazeera , wo Deutsche Mitbuerger  die Ankommenden mit extra fuer Sie veranstallteten Parties, - und am  Muenchener Hauptbahnhof mit vielen Lebensmitteln und Geschenken  begruessen, bestaerken viele der hier sicher Lebenden in ihren  Entschluss, nun auch zu gehen.
 Moral der Geschichte, wir  verlieren hier unsere guten und dringend benoetigten Arbeitskraefte,  weil sie unter falschen Vorraussetzungen nach Deutschland in eine  ungewisse Zukunft gelockt werden.
 Ich hoffe das der der Eine oder  Andere einmal drueber nachdenkt und nicht alle die, die sich gegen die  aktuelle Fluechtlingslage aussprechen, als Auslaenderfeindlich ueber  einen Kamm scheren!!!"
Obwohl ich dachte, gerade in der Hotelwirtschaft wäre die asiatische Gastarbeiterproblematik weit verbreitet. Ist wohl eher eine Zeitungsente.
Also  das kann schon mal als Argumentationspunkt ausscheiden.
Was Menschenrechte anbelangt: ist eher ein Totschlagargument. Man muß schon genau benennen, um welches Menschenrecht  nach welcher Difinition gemeint ist. 
Die Saudis sind sicher nicht zimperlich. Aber jeder Zuwanderer in ihr Land kennt die Spielregeln und Gesetze. Hält man sich dran ist alles tutti paletti. Verstößt man dagegen gibts eben Hiebe und die Ausweisung. 
Sollte hier auch so sein, wird aber durch die Firma BRiD nicht gewährleiset weil sie es nicht kann oder darf. Deshalb haben wir jetzt die Probleme.
Die Saudis hängen zudem  an ihrer kulturellen und ethnischen Identität und fühlen sich  durch Fremdartiges bedroht, wenn dieses ein gewisses Maß überschreitet.  Daran ist nichts Schlimmes. Es ist vielmehr ein elementarer Ausdruck  menschlicher Natur. Andere Völker und Kulturen sind da nicht anders. Bei uns in BRiD scheint das nur eine Minderheit zu stören, alle anderen haben ein gering ausgeprägtes Nationalbewußtsein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bester_Nick (18. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Rolk schrieb:


> Das war doch kein Schläfer, das war ein "Offensichtlicher".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na ja, daran könnt ihr doch mal sehen, wie schön es ist, wenn Staaten sich weigern ihrer humanitären Verantwortung nachzukommen und so die Probleme auf andere Länder abwälzen. *Nach Osteuropa schiel*


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Na ja, daran könnt ihr doch mal sehen, wie schön es ist, wenn Staaten sich weigern ihrer humanitären Verantwortung nachzukommen und so die Probleme auf andere Länder abwälzen. *Nach Osteuropa schiel*



Nur das wir in Europa keine Verantwortung für irgendwelche "Flüchtlinge" haben, die durch zig sichere Staaten kommen, und religiös, geografisch und kulturell gar nicht zu unserem Kontinent passen.

Ergo musst duch auch gar nicht nach Osteuropa schielen (die übrigens alles richtig machen), sondern mehr in die reichen Golf-Staaten die ihren Brüdern und Schwestern im Geiste nicht helfen.

Da zeigt sich das "friedliche" Gesicht des Islams in allen seinen Varianten.


----------



## iknowit (18. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

was mich am meisten stört an der ganzen flüchtlingsangelegenheit sind auf einmal "aufgehobene" gesetze die eigentlich für alle, die gesamte welt gültig sind.

punkt 1) das illegale überschreiten eine staatsgrenze ist strafbar.
punkt 2) sehr sehr viele flüchtlinge haben einen gefälschten pass. auch das ist natürlich strafbar.
punkt 3) sehr viele flüchtlinge verweigern eine erstmalige registrierung (fingerabdruck) im erstankunftsland obwohl sie keinen identitätsnachweis haben. ebenfalls strafbar.
punkt 4) sehr viele flüchtlinge (bis zu 50%) verlassen kleinere auffanglager, verschwinden spurlos, obwohl dies verboten ist. auch strafbar.
punkt 5) ohne jeglicher dokumente, ohne jeglichen nachweis vertrauen wir nun also auf die glaskugel, was man uns erzählt? eigentlich auch strafbar, da nicht mit dem gesetz vereinbar. theoretisch müsste man  beim obersten gerichtshof einen bundesweiten amtsmissbrauch einreichen.
punkt 6) solange ein flüchtling nicht eindeutig als krisen/kriegsflüchtling identifiziert ist, handelt es sich nicht um einen "flüchtling", sondern streng genommen um eine person die sich illegal in deutschland aufhält.


wo bleibt da die justiz? die polizei? das militär?
ein  einheimischer bürger wäre bei so straftaten in folge schon längst in haft!

*Auch die Bundespolizei ist während der Arbeit an der Grenze täglich mit dieser Thematik konfrontiert. Bei den Kontrollen in Zügen oder an der Autobahn prüfen die Beamten, ob die in Deutschland ankommenden Flüchtlinge Papiere dabei haben.  
„Wir stellen fest, dass nur ein Bruchteil der Migranten überhaupt Dokumente hat“, berichtet Fabian Hüppe, Sprecher der Bundespolizeidirektion
*

kanonenfutter um 1€ für die wirtschaft

*"Wenn Flüchtlinge rasch Arbeitsbewilligungen erhalten, dann können deutsche Unternehmen wie Deutsch Post DHL Group dieses Potenzial nutzen", so Post-Chef Frank Appel im Handelsblatt.*

*Deutschland rechnet in diesem Jahr mit insgesamt 800.000 Flüchtlingen, das sind vier Mal mehr als 2014. Viele Asylbewerber träumen davon, in Sicherheit zu leben - und einen gut bezahlten Job zu finden.*

na dann träumt mal schön weiter 

* Deutschlands Talente verlassen in Scharen das Land
Deutsche Akademiker sind hierzulande unzufrieden, viele wandern aus. Sie sehnen sich nach Karriere und einem besseren Lebensstandard.

 Wir sollten alles tun, um Auswanderer zurückzuholen

Jährlich verlassen  qualifizierte Deutsche das Land in Richtung Schweiz und Amerika. Dieser Verlust ist nicht akzeptabel. Dringend müssen die Arbeitsbedingungen hier verbessert werden. *


----------



## Rolk (18. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Wir schaffen es nicht mal einen grossen Teil der abgelehnten Asylbewerber abzuschieben. Also was erwartest du?


----------



## aloha84 (18. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

@iknowit

Zu wenig Richter, zu wenig Staatsanwälte, zu wenig Beamte, zu wenig Polizisten im Innendienst................etc.
Bei der Masse (Europaweit gesehen) gibt es dafür keine Lösung, auch wenn z.B.: Herr Orban denkt: "...alle die die Grenze und damit geltendes Recht nicht achten, stecke ich ins Gefängnis!" --> Ok kann er machen, aber wann werden diese Gafängnisse gebaut?! Man kann ja schlecht ca. 100.000 Flüchtlinge wegsperren, und selbst dann müsste man sie versorgen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



aloha84 schrieb:


> @iknowit
> 
> Zu wenig Richter, zu wenig Staatsanwälte, zu wenig Beamte, zu wenig Polizisten im Innendienst................etc.
> Bei der Masse (Europaweit gesehen) gibt es dafür keine Lösung, auch wenn z.B.: Herr Orban denkt: "...alle die die Grenze und damit geltendes Recht nicht achten, stecke ich ins Gefängnis!" --> Ok kann er machen, aber wann werden diese Gafängnisse gebaut?! Man kann ja schlecht ca. 100.000 Flüchtlinge wegsperren, und selbst dann müsste man sie versorgen.



Wo soll man Leute die geltendes Recht brechen denn sonst hinstecken, wenn nicht ins Gefängniss?

Wir müssen die EU-Außengrenzen mit vernüftigen Grenzanlagen und Grenzbeamten schützen, anders wird das nichts.


----------



## iknowit (18. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

also in deutschland leben etwa 12 mio menschen nahe der oder sogar an der armutsgrenze. 
das man die halbwegs bezahlt, unterstützt (gehen ja viele davon auch arbeiten) ist nicht drin? aber 800.000 flüchtlinge in einem jahr aufnehmen ein "klacks"?

naja da sieht man mal wieder auf welcher seite die regierung steht. garantiert nicht auf der seite der bürger. unter bürger meine ich auch  eingewanderte, die eine deutsche STAATSBÜRGERSCHARFT haben.


_Angela Merkel hat zur „Rheinischen Post“ geäußert: „Das Grundrecht auf Asyl für politisch Verfolgte kennt keine Obergrenze. Das gilt auch für die Flüchtlinge, die aus der Hölle eines Bürgerkrieges zu uns kommen.“ Dazu erklärt die Bundesvorsitzende  Frauke Petry:

„Das ist eine Einladung an sämtliche Bürgerkriegsflüchtlinge der Welt, nach Deutschland zu kommen. Bei aktuell 60 Millionen Bürgerkriegsflüchtlingen weltweit ist es völlig unverantwortlich, die derzeitige Völkerwanderung nach Deutschland noch weiter anzuheizen. Mit dieser Politik riskiert Merkel, dass die Kommunen der Flut von Asylbewerbern nicht mehr Herr werden und die Aufnahme- und Hilfsbereitschaft der Bürger kippt. Zu Recht kritisiert der Unionsfraktionsvize Hans-Peter Friedrich Merkels Aussage als ‚eine beispielslose politische Fehlleistung‘. *Unkontrolliert strömen derzeit Asylbewerber nach Deutschland, die nicht einmal mehr registriert werden können.*_


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



iknowit schrieb:


> Jährlich verlassen  qualifizierte Deutsche das Land in Richtung Schweiz und Amerika. Dieser Verlust ist nicht akzeptabel. Dringend müssen die Arbeitsbedingungen hier verbessert werden. [/b]


Warum wandern gut Qualifizierte ab? In internationalen Firmen ist es schon für die erste Hierachiestufe notwendig, zwei Jahre im Ausland gearbeitet zu haben. Diese Leute kannst Du gar nicht hier halten. Bei Ärzten dagegen ist es in der Regel die reine Gier. Während man sich in Deutschland nur dusselig verdienen kann, klappt es in den USA mit dem dumm und dusselig. Wollen wir das hier haben, eine weitere Aufspaltung der Gesellschaft? Die Lebensqualität sinkt, weil die Anzahl der No Go Areas steigt. Darum ist ein niveliertes Gehaltsgefüge so wichtig.



iknowit schrieb:


> also in deutschland leben etwa 12 mio menschen nahe der oder sogar an der armutsgrenze.


Dagegen hilft es, das obere Prozent unserer Bevölkerung auszubürgern. Das Durchschnittseinkommen würde sofort so weit abgesenkt werden, dass über die Hälfte der heute als arm Definierten urplötzlich nicht mehr arm wären. So bekämpft man heute Armut!


----------



## Ruptet (18. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



aloha84 schrieb:


> @iknowit
> 
> Zu wenig Richter, zu wenig Staatsanwälte, zu wenig Beamte, zu wenig Polizisten im Innendienst................etc.
> Bei der Masse (Europaweit gesehen) gibt es dafür keine Lösung, auch wenn z.B.: Herr Orban denkt: "...alle die die Grenze und damit geltendes Recht nicht achten, stecke ich ins Gefängnis!" --> Ok kann er machen, aber wann werden diese Gafängnisse gebaut?! Man kann ja schlecht ca. 100.000 Flüchtlinge wegsperren, und selbst dann müsste man sie versorgen.



Deswegen gibt es die zusätzliche Klausel, dass man straffällige Flüchtlinge sofort abschieben darf.
Und da jeder illegale Grenzübertritt illegal ist, meist noch in Verbindung mit der Beschädigung von Staatseigentum, also dem Grenzzaun, was ebenfalls illegal ist... Orban wird höchstens für symbolisch Zwecke einige 5 Jahre einkerkern, den Großteil wird er abschieben, wären ja sonst wieder unnötig hohe kosten.


----------



## iknowit (18. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Ruptet schrieb:


> Deswegen gibt es die zusätzliche Klausel, dass man straffällige Flüchtlinge sofort abschieben darf.



ach und das funktioniert ja auch reibungslos?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MMzJ6GOoosQ

griechenland
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KdpJvGDFmIk


*Bilder, die die deutschen Medien nicht zeigen: Die Lage auf der griechischen Insel Lesbos eskaliert zunehmend, Einheimische und „Flüchtlinge“ liefern sich Massenschlägereien, die Polizei musste Blendgranaten einsetzen. *


----------



## Bester_Nick (18. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nur das wir in Europa keine Verantwortung für irgendwelche "Flüchtlinge" haben, die durch zig sichere Staaten kommen, und religiös, geografisch und kulturell gar nicht zu unserem Kontinent passen.
> 
> Ergo musst duch auch gar nicht nach Osteuropa schielen (die übrigens alles richtig machen), sondern mehr in die reichen Golf-Staaten die ihren Brüdern und Schwestern im Geiste nicht helfen.
> 
> Da zeigt sich das "friedliche" Gesicht des Islams in allen seinen Varianten.



Das ist halt deine Meinung. Islamophob und verantwortungslos...


----------



## Ruptet (18. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



iknowit schrieb:


> ach und das funktioniert ja auch reibungslos?
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MMzJ6GOoosQ
> 
> griechenland
> ...



Ich rede auch von Ungarn, das es bei uns nicht klappt, ist sowieso klar.
Griechenland ist maßlos überfordert...das ist sowieso ein anderes Thema.


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Das ist halt deine Meinung. Islamophob und verantwortungslos...



Wenn einem die Argumente ausgehen, wird man halt wieder persönlich.

A) Welche Verantwortung haben wir denn bitte schön? 

B) Wie kommt es eigentlich, dass die einzige Religion die es geschafft hat einen Angstbegriff zu etabilieren (Islamophob) gleichzeitig die Gruppe ist, die selbst am meisten andersdenkende verfolgt?


----------



## thunderofhate (18. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Normalerweise verfolge ich aktuelle Medienberichte nicht mehr, weil die zumindest in Deutschland kaum taugen, aber nun verstehe ich die Anspielungen auf Einzeltäter.
Berliner Islamist laut Staatsanwaltschaft EinzeltÃ¤ter


----------



## iknowit (18. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

möchte nur mal ein einziges argument der gutmenschen hören  was man mit 800.000 flüchtlingen die *PRO JAHR*  auf deutschland zukommen anfangen soll?
alle aufnehmen?  sicher doch! 
ABSOLUT REALISTISCH!

weltfremde gutmenschen sind im moment das größte risiko.

*800.000 Flüchtlinge aufnehmen, integrieren - kann Deutschland das schaffen? Ja, sagt nun auch Bundestagspräsident Norbert Lammert. Die Bürger müssten dies als "gemeinsame humanitäre Verpflichtung begreifen".*

deutschland hat also bald 140 mio einwohner. davon 60 millionen kriegsflüchtlinge. passt. perfekt. weiter so. 

ein flüchtling kostet dem steuerzahler laut behörden etwa 12.500€ im jahr.
macht gerundet also 10 milliarden € pro jahr für 800.000.

ich hoffe man wird vor allem "gutmenschen" zukünftig höher besteuern.
am besten gleich in der links-linken regenbogenfraktion anfangen. sämtliche verantwortlichen politiker enteignen. umgehend. wir benötigen doch das geld für ihr vorhaben "refugees welcome".


----------



## Nazzy (18. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Das ist mal wieder die "Weitsicht" der Politiker. Erst "Entscheidungen" treffen und dann Jahre später  





> Das haben wir nicht kommen sehen


----------



## Bester_Nick (18. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn einem die Argumente ausgehen, wird man halt wieder persönlich.
> 
> A) Welche Verantwortung haben wir denn bitte schön?
> 
> B) Wie kommt es eigentlich, dass die einzige Religion die es geschafft hat einen Angstbegriff zu etabilieren (Islamophob) gleichzeitig die Gruppe ist, die selbst am meisten andersdenkende verfolgt?



Wie soll ich dir erklären, dass wir eine humanitäre Verantwortung haben? Humanitäre Verantwortung hat etwas mit Moral, Würde und Anstand zu tun. Mit Nächstenliebe und Humanismus. Dinge, die sich eigentlich von selbst verstehen. Ich glaube nicht, dass ich sie jemandem erklären kann, der sie nicht von selber versteht. 

Aber was willst du eigentlich von mir? Ich akzeptiere doch deine Meinung. Ich nenne nur das Kind beim Namen und sage, dass sie islamophob und verantwortungslos ist. Du selber darfst dich ja gerne euphemistisch als Asylkritiker und Islamskeptiker bezeichnen.


----------



## iknowit (18. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

australische flüchtlingspolitik

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sKX1yRY6oYQ

einzig hochglanzzuwanderung ist erwünscht.

alle anderen nach deutschland!


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Wie soll ich dir erklären, dass wir eine humanitäre Verantwortung haben? Humanitäre Verantwortung hat etwas mit Moral, Würde und Anstand zu tun. Mit Nächstenliebe und Humanismus. Dinge, die sich eigentlich von selbst verstehen. Ich glaube nicht, dass ich sie jemandem erklären kann, der sie nicht von selber versteht.



Wir? Warum ziehst du fremde Menschen in deine Erklärung mit ein?

Ich habe gegenüber diesen Menschen keine Verantwortung, und unsere Regierung auch nicht.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Aber was willst du eigentlich von mir? Ich akzeptiere doch deine Meinung. Ich nenne nur das Kind beim Namen und sage, dass sie islamophob und verantwortungslos ist.



Du akzeptierst meine Meinung, um mich im nächsten Halbsatz zu diskreditieren? Wie war das noch gleich mit „Moral und Anstand“?



Split99999 schrieb:


> Du selber darfst dich ja gerne euphemistisch als Asylkritiker und Islamskeptiker bezeichnen.



Warum sollte das ein Euphemismus sein?

Angesichts der Lebensrealität in allen islamischen Länder ist Skepsis wohl das mindeste was man gegenüber dem Islam empfinden sollte.

Es sein denn natürlich du heißt solche Zustände gut und wünscht sie dir auch für Deutschland und Europa.

Anders kann ich mir deine Vorliebe für diese totalitäre Ideologie nicht erklären.

PS: Und du hast die Frage nicht beantwortet.

Warum gibt es eigentlich den Kampfbegriff Christophop oder Judophop nicht? Warum hat ausgerecht der Islam (die schlimmste Verfolgergruppe andersdenkender weltweit) so einen Kampfbegriff etabliert?


----------



## Nazzy (18. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



iknowit schrieb:


> australische flüchtlingspolitik
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sKX1yRY6oYQ
> 
> ...



Die gute Frau ist selber eingewandert und ist jetzt gegen Einwanderung ? Okay...., da sieht man mal, was etwas " Wohlstand" aus einem machen kann.
Die Australier drücken sich eher vor Verantwortung, wenn man selbst Kinder wieder wegschickt, die ohne Eltern dort auftauchen.


----------



## Rolk (18. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Nazzy schrieb:


> Das ist mal wieder die "Weitsicht" der Politiker. Erst "Entscheidungen" treffen und dann Jahre später



Genau wie die ersten schönen Meldungen, "Flüchtlingskrise wird deutlich teurer als erwartet". Ach was, echt jetzt? So überraschend aber auch.


----------



## Verminaard (18. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Ich nenne nur das Kind beim Namen und sage, dass sie islamophob und verantwortungslos ist.



Du nennst kein Kind beim Namen, du diffamierst einfach Leute die eine total abweichende Meinung von deiner haben.
Verantwortungslos ist diese unbedingte Refuges Welcome Einstellung, ohne sich Gedanken zu machen was fuer Auswirkungen das Alles hat.

Laut geltenden Gesetzen sind fast alle Fluechtlinge in Deutschland illegal. 
Hier zusammengefasst:


iknowit schrieb:


> punkt 1) das illegale überschreiten eine staatsgrenze ist strafbar.
> punkt 2) sehr sehr viele flüchtlinge haben einen gefälschten pass. auch das ist natürlich strafbar.
> punkt 3) sehr viele flüchtlinge verweigern eine erstmalige registrierung  (fingerabdruck) im erstankunftsland obwohl sie keinen  identitätsnachweis haben. ebenfalls strafbar.
> punkt 4) sehr viele flüchtlinge (bis zu 50%) verlassen kleinere  auffanglager, verschwinden spurlos, obwohl dies verboten ist. auch  strafbar.
> ...



Erklaer jetzt mal bitte warum Fluechtlinge unbedingt, auch mit Gewalt nach Deutschland wollen.
Die sind angeblich vor dem Tod und vor Gewalt geflohen, haben aber absolut keinen Stress damit selbst Gewalt anzuwenden um ihr Ziel durchzusetzten.
Willst du wirklich solche Leute als Nachbarn?

Was ist an Oesterreich schlecht? Was an den anderen Laendern?

Ah die extrem inhumataeren Bedingungen, blablabla.
Glaubst du den Scheiss eigentlich selbst?


Ich weis nicht ob das Offtopic ist, gehoert mit zu dieser Thematik.
Meine Erfahrungen bisher mit Leuten in meinem Umfeld. Die, die eher pro-Fluechtlinge / linke Einstellung sind, sind fast alle Schueler / Studenten / Azubis.
Die Nazis sind eher die Leute die im Berufsleben stehen, die Familie haben, die oft einen Haufen Schulden haben, weil ein Eigenheim fuer die Familie geschaffen wurde.
Ich habe erst letztes Wochenende durch Freunde einen fuer mich komplett neuen Personenkreis kennenlernen duerfen, mit denen ich mich auf Anhieb verstanden habe.
Selbst da hab ich oben Beschriebenes erlebt.
Ich moechte nochmals hervorheben, das sind persoenliche Eindruecke und Erfahrungen und nicht repraesentativ.


----------



## iknowit (18. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Die gute Frau ist selber eingewandert und ist jetzt gegen Einwanderung ?



das ist ganz normal. in deutschland sind auch SEHR SEHR viele bereits integrierte migranten gegen neue einwanderer.



> Die Australier drücken sich eher vor Verantwortung, wenn man selbst Kinder wieder wegschickt, die ohne Eltern dort auftauchen.



das sind oberste   entscheidungen auf militärs/staatsebene. da gibt es keine rücksicht. 
die kinder sind quasi ein kollateralschaden und dienen der abschreckung das auch wirklich keine ausnahme gemacht wird.
so ist das nun mal in der weltpolitik.

stell dir vor australien würde kinder aufnehmen (also eine ausnahmeregelung einführen). die schlepper hätten damit zukünftig ein bomben-geschäft.
die überfahrt mit schlepper-booten voller kinder im pazifischen raum? hallo? 
da ersaufen auf dauer mehr als bei der bisherigen abwehrpolitik  "NO WAY" gestorben sind.

unterm strich geht es für niemanden gut aus. man hat sich auf das geringste übel geeinigt.

die entscheidung der australier ist hart. aber nicht falsch. richtig natürlich auch nicht. aber es ist eine entscheidung. und wie gesagt vertritt australien seine staatsinteressen auf dem INTERNATIONALEN parkett. sein gutes recht.
australien möchte keine illegalen im land. was ist daran so falsch?

in deutschland ist noch keine entscheidung gefallen. niemand weiß so wirklich wie es weitergeht mit dem flüchtlingsstrom. tja...
keine entscheidung zu treffen ist mit abstand das schlechteste dies man in so einer situation tun kann.

ungarn hat eine entscheidung getroffen. immerhin hat ungarn gezeigt das es "regiert" wird.


----------



## Ruptet (18. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Wie soll ich dir erklären, dass wir eine humanitäre Verantwortung haben? Humanitäre Verantwortung hat etwas mit Moral, Würde und Anstand zu tun. Mit Nächstenliebe und Humanismus. Dinge, die sich eigentlich von selbst verstehen. Ich glaube nicht, dass ich sie jemandem erklären kann, der sie nicht von selber versteht.
> 
> Aber was willst du eigentlich von mir? Ich akzeptiere doch deine Meinung. Ich nenne nur das Kind beim Namen und sage, dass sie islamophob und verantwortungslos ist. Du selber darfst dich ja gerne euphemistisch als Asylkritiker und Islamskeptiker bezeichnen.



Versucht du überhaupt einen Schritt weiter zu denken als bis zur Humanitären Verantwortung ? Niemandem ist geholfen, wenn wir soviele Menschen aufnehmen, dass wir bald selbst darunter leiden ... oder willst du mir sagen, geteiltes Leid ist halbes Leid ?
Es gilt immernoch Eigenschutz vor Fremdschutz, man kann nicht jedem Menschen auf diesem Planeten helfen...so ist es leider nunmal.


----------



## Bester_Nick (18. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ach Kaaruzo, ich finde deine Fragen ja immer herzallerliebst. Aber ich  habe keine Lust, dir alles zu erklären und manche deiner Fragen kann ich auch gar nicht beantworten, weil sie zu ignorant, weltfremd und politisch  inkorrekt sind. Vielleicht machts ein anderer. *

Verminaard* 



> Du nennst kein Kind beim Namen, du diffamierst einfach Leute die eine total abweichende Meinung von deiner haben.



Oh doch, das tue ich. Diskreditieren kann man sich mit gewissen Ansichten auch selber.



> Verantwortungslos ist diese unbedingte Refuges Welcome Einstellung, ohne  sich Gedanken zu machen was fuer Auswirkungen das Alles hat.



Selbstverständlich werden sich Gedanken gemacht. Das Asylrecht in Deutschland soll jetzt verschäft werden, indem man Anreize für Flüchtlinge senkt und Löcher im Asylsystem stopft. Wenn du Nachhrichten gesehen hättest, hättest du das mitbekommen. Außerdem wird auch auf europäischer Ebene händeringend nach vernünftigen Lösungen für die Flüchtlingskrise gesucht. Das ist also schlicht eine Falschbehauptung, die du da getroffen hast.



> Erklaer jetzt mal bitte warum Fluechtlinge unbedingt, auch mit Gewalt nach Deutschland wollen.
> Die sind angeblich vor dem Tod und vor Gewalt geflohen, haben aber  absolut keinen Stress damit selbst Gewalt anzuwenden um ihr Ziel  durchzusetzten.
> Willst du wirklich solche Leute als Nachbarn?



Es ist nur ein kleiner Bruchteil gewaltätig. Super, dass du alle Flüchtlinge über einen Kamm scherst.


----------



## Rolk (18. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Falls unsere Politik wirklich den Mumm hat, die Geldleistungen für Flüchtlinge massiv herunter zu fahren (was ich erst glaube wenn es so weit ist), bin ich gespannt wie friedlich es bleibt. Von Sach auf Geldleistungen umzustellen wurde schlieslich "auf Wunsch" der Flüchtlinge gemacht.


----------



## Verminaard (18. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Hier stand etwas, was nicht in diesen Thread gehoert, sorry.


----------



## Bester_Nick (18. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Wieder mal persoenlich werden und irgendwas unterstellen. Sowas zieht eine ganze Diskussion mit verschiedenen Meinungen und Ansichten sehr runter. Ich weis nicht ob dir sowas egal ist, hauptsache deine Meinung dominiert und alles andere ist falsch.
> Mir reichts.



Ja, okay. Ich werde versuchen, persönliche Spitzen in Zukunft zu unterlassen.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (18. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ist wieder mal cool, wie sich die Polizei melden muss, um irgendwelche Hetz-Lügen von "besorgten Bürgern" gerade zu biegen. 
https://www.facebook.com/polizeisachsen.info/posts/420458764823625


Spoiler



+++ Falschmeldung über Randale von Asylbewerbern in Leipzig, Seehausen, Sachsenpark, Globus +++
Derzeit verbreitet sich auf diversen Seiten in Sozialen Netzwerken die Nachricht, dass Flüchtlinge im Gebiet des Sachsenparks im Leipziger Norden "plündernd" und "randalierend" in mehreren Läden aufgetreten sein sollen. Die Meldung wird noch dramatisiert, da Polizeihubschrauber im Einsatz gewesen wären. Das ist falsch! Weder der Polizeidirektion Leipzig noch dem direkt zuständigen Polizeirevier Leipzig-Nord ist ein derartiger Vorfall bekannt.
Gestern fand bei der Bereitschaftspolizei Sachsen im Leipziger Norden eine Luftverlastungsübung der Beweissicherungs- und Festnahmeeinheiten statt. Dieses regelmäßige Training wurde auch durch eine große Tageszeitung begleitet. Dabei kamen zwei Transporthubschrauber ("SuperPuma") der Bundespolizei zum Einsatz, die auch über dem Sachsenpark geflogen sind.
Wir verurteilen Meldungen, die nur aus Gerüchten bestehen und das Ziel der Rufschädigung von Flüchtlingen haben, auf das Schärfste.


-Polizei Sachsen via facebook


----------



## iknowit (18. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Versucht du überhaupt einen Schritt weiter zu denken als bis zur Humanitären Verantwortung ? Niemandem ist geholfen, wenn wir soviele Menschen aufnehmen



ach deutschland macht das schon 
sieht ja am jobmarkt rosig aus.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=as8qhsdg0u4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-8MCsBketD0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Z0tFxczVc4

angelogen, bewusst hingehalten
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8j_oN6bULWg


----------



## thunderofhate (18. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Eine Syrerin meldet sich zu Wort

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TK1TyizRoYo&


----------



## Bester_Nick (19. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Komisch, dass sie die Schuld für Syriens Lage jedem anzulasten versucht. Der EU, der USA, den Rebellen, Angelina Jolie, Amnesty Internationl, Saudi Arabien ... nur Assad nicht. Der Arabische Frühling wird auch nicht erwähnt. Und Syrien hat das iPhone erfunden, sagt sie. Da hab ich wohl was verpasst.


----------



## thunderofhate (19. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ja, manches kommt etwas komisch rüber, aber andere Punkte stimmen eben, auch viele Zusammenhänge.
Sie ist natürlich nicht neutral. Das ist klar. Andererseits ist es unsere Berichterstattung auch nicht. Man sollte die nützlichen Informationen eben zusammentragen.

Syrien wurde doch aus dem selben Grund wie Libyen destabilisiert. Das stimmt doch.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ist wie so oft im Leben, hilft man jemanden nicht ist man ein Ar.... und wenn man sich einmischt kommt das gleiche dabei heraus. In einigen Bereichen stimmt die Aussage ja was die Herkunft angeht aber trotzdem sollte man nicht nur ankreiden. Wenn man so etwas liest ist man geneigt zu sagen alles abweisen was rein will und keinerlei Hilfen und Unterstützung zu gewähren. Undank ist wie immer der Weltenlohn


----------



## Ruptet (19. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Komisch, dass sie die Schuld für Syriens Lage jedem anzulasten versucht. Der EU, der USA, den Rebellen, Angelina Jolie, Amnesty Internationl, Saudi Arabien ... nur Assad nicht. Der Arabische Frühling wird auch nicht erwähnt. Und Syrien hat das iPhone erfunden, sagt sie. Da hab ich wohl was verpasst.



Und deiner Ansicht nach ist wahrscheinlich Assad das einzige bzw. größte Problem und damit Verursacher der Situation? 
Das ist jetzt eine ernst gemeinte frage, sorry falls provokant klingt.


----------



## iknowit (19. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

also die religionsfeindlichkeit ist ja mal mit abstand die dümmste haltung.

wir haben 2,2 milliarden christen und 1,6 milliarden islamisten.
da sollte man tunlichst kontinentale religions-auseinandersetzungen vermeiden.

ich meine... das würde in der größten massenschlacht der geschichte enden.

es gibt übrigens auch unter den christen (extreme) genauso wie in jeder anderen religon. das sind aber "randgruppen".

was da von den medien bei der bildbevölkerung ankommt ist der reinste bulls*it. auch im christentum wird die religion mißbraucht und taten zu rechtfertigen.
man schaue sich mal die ganzen "christlichen" sekten an. 

religionsfreiheit ist einer der wichtigsten gesetze überhaupt.

in härteren klimatischen extremen regionen dieser welt ist nun mal der glaube stärker als bei uns. die menschen schöpfen in vielen regionen dieser welt ihre "kraft" aus der religion um im harten alltag besser über die runden zu kommen. alternativen gibt es ja keine. verständlich das für viele die religion daher einen höheren stellenwert hat als bei uns.
 es gibt aber keine religion (fachmännisch ausgelegt - ohne extreme von einem religonslehrer) in der steht man soll alle christen oder hindis etc. vernichten.

die gibt es nicht. das was  von den medien vertickert wird über den koran, ist absoluter BULLSHIT. was gezeigt wird sind nur extreme. ähnlich wie christliche sekten. also nicht das was man in der schule im religionsunterricht vermittelt bekommt. 
mir ist auch noch nie ein korananhänger begegnet der mich nicht mochte nur weil ich christ bin. und den juden im bekanntenkreis ist das thema sowieso scheiss egal. 

also bitte - religionsfreiheit > oberstes ziel, dies es einzuhalten gibt um konflikte zu verhindern.
und natürlich hat eine gruppe religiöser menschen anspruch auf eine glaubensstätte.

wir leben ja nicht im mittelalter.


----------



## Verminaard (19. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

*iknowit*, was du hier aeusserst ist ein schoenes Wunschdenken.
Die Realitaet sieht leider etwas anders aus.
Wo Christen wegen ihrer Religion verfolgt werden - DIE WELT
Laut Weltverfolgungsindex 2015: 100 Millionen Christen weltweit verfolgt
als Beispiele.

Abgesehen von Nordkorea, die ihren Fuehrer verehren, sind es fast ausnahmslos islamische Staaten, wo eine Verfolgung stattfindet.
Wir reden hier nicht von Benachteiligung, Diskriminierung oder Aehnliches, wir reden von Verfolgung.

Mag sein das die Moslems die in Europa leben etwas aufgeklaerter sind und das mit dem Glauben nicht mehr ganz so eng sehen.
Na eigentlich nicht. Koennen doch nicht alles Einzelfaelle sein, wo auf Verschleierung der Frau bestanden wird, wo Friedensrichter statt der deutschen Justiz konsultiert werden (paar Seiten zurueck war ein Video verlinkt)
Ehrenmorde stattfinden, etc. Das auf deutschem Boden.
Wenn denen das alles so scheissegal ist, wieso wird dann gefordert, das bei der Moschee, die an der Hauptstraße liegt, ein Minarett, gut sichtbar, direkt strassenseitig, errichtet wird?
Das in einem ~15.000 Einwohnerdorf, naja zaehlt als Stadt.

Das ist kein Bloedsinn oder Bullshit der Medien, das sind Sachen die hier so passieren.

Soviel zum Integrationswillen.

Soll bitte jeder glauben was er mag, solang nicht unbeteiligte Dritte dadurch auch nur den geringsten Nachteil haben.
Gilt fuer jede Religion.


----------



## Rolk (19. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> was da von den medien bei der bildbevölkerung ankommt ist der reinste  bulls*it. auch im christentum wird die religion mißbraucht und taten zu  rechtfertigen.
> man schaue sich mal die ganzen "christlichen" sekten an.



Naja, was kommt denn von den Medien bei der Bildbevölkerung an? Das 99,99% aller im Namen einer Religion produzierten Toten auf das Konto des Islams gehen? Stimmt schlieslich auch...
Was im Namen anderer Religionen vor hunderten Jahren verbockt wurde kann man sich drüber unterhalten, wenn im hier und jetzt Normalität einkehrt.


----------



## padme (19. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



iknowit schrieb:


> * Deutschlands Talente verlassen in Scharen das Land
> Deutsche Akademiker sind hierzulande unzufrieden, viele wandern aus. Sie sehnen sich nach Karriere und einem besseren Lebensstandard.
> 
> *



Mal ganz blöde gefragt. Wo ist denn der Lebensstandard besser als in DE?

Schweiz vllt? Oder in den USA? Seh ich eigentlich nicht so....Viel zu teuer oder keine Krankenversicherung.


----------



## Gripschi (19. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



padme schrieb:


> Mal ganz blöde gefragt. Wo ist denn der Lebensstandard besser als in DE?
> 
> Schweiz vllt? Oder in den USA? Seh ich eigentlich nicht so....Viel zu teuer oder keine Krankenversicherung.


Du weist schon das du da deutlich mehr Verdienst und entsprechend Gut kannst du da auch lebten.

Nicht umsonst gehen viele Ins Ausland.


----------



## Sparanus (19. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ich glaube generell gesehen gibt es nur Staaten die kleiner sind als wir und einenen besseren Lebensstandard haben. 

Sonst für bestimmte Schichten ist das sicherlich anders.


----------



## Cleriker (19. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



iknowit schrieb:


> also die religionsfeindlichkeit ist ja mal mit abstand die dümmste haltung.
> 
> wir haben 2,2 milliarden christen und 1,6 milliarden islamisten.
> da sollte man tunlichst kontinentale religions-auseinandersetzungen vermeiden.
> ...



Das irritiert mich gerade.

Zuerst würde ich von gern erfahren wie du jetzt auf Religionsfreiheit kommst? Ich lese jeden post hier und auf den letzten Seiten habe ich nichts in dieser Richtung gesehen. Also wieso kommst du mit etwas, das niemand anficht?

Dann müsstest du mir mal erklären was eine Bildbevölkerung sein soll.

Außerdem, was für Medien du konsumierst!?
Ich lese sehr viel, kreuz und quer. Zu 99 Prozent sind das aber pro Flüchtlings Artikel. Wo findest du denn andere öffentliche Artikel?

Zudem möchte ich gern mal Medien sehen, die sich allgemein negativ über Religionen äußern. Diese habe ich noch nicht in der Öffentlichkeit gesehen. Weder was den Koran betrifft, noch etwas anderes.

Bullshit über religiöse Lehren? Wie du darauf kommst, ist mir auch schleierhaft. Bitte verlink mir was entsprechendes.

Du hast noch keine Ablehnung aufgrund deines Glaubens erfahren? Wie lange warst du denn bisher in streng islamischen Gefilden. Warst du mal in Syrien, Iran, Irak, oder ähnlichen Regionen?
Weil wie solltest du das sonst beurteilen können?


----------



## Threshold (19. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



thunderofhate schrieb:


> Ja, manches kommt etwas komisch rüber, aber andere Punkte stimmen eben, auch viele Zusammenhänge.
> Sie ist natürlich nicht neutral. Das ist klar. Andererseits ist es unsere Berichterstattung auch nicht. Man sollte die nützlichen Informationen eben zusammentragen.
> 
> Syrien wurde doch aus dem selben Grund wie Libyen destabilisiert. Das stimmt doch.



Aber wenn auch nur ein einziger Punkt als Unsinn erkannt wird, muss das andere eben auch kritischer betrachtet werden.
Woher weiß man z.B. überhaupt, ob die Frau aus Syrien stammt? Gibt es da einen Beweis für?


----------



## Iconoclast (19. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



padme schrieb:


> Mal ganz blöde gefragt. Wo ist denn der Lebensstandard besser als in DE?
> 
> Schweiz vllt? Oder in den USA? Seh ich eigentlich nicht so....Viel zu teuer oder keine Krankenversicherung.



Soweit ich weiß ist so eine Versicherung nur nicht Pflicht, man kann sie aber abschließen. Bei dem Haufen Asche den man da mehr verdient, ist das kein Thema mehr. Müsste ich mal Bekannte von mir fragen. Die leben in den USA, leiten einen Betrieb mit jeder Menge Zweigstellen und machen einen Haufen Asche da. Mein Backup falls ich hier keinen Bock mehr habe, was der aktuellen Lage nach ja nicht mehr lange dauern kann.


----------



## Verminaard (19. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



padme schrieb:


> Mal ganz blöde gefragt. Wo ist denn der Lebensstandard besser als in DE?
> 
> Schweiz vllt? Oder in den USA? Seh ich eigentlich nicht so....Viel zu teuer oder keine Krankenversicherung.



Schau dir halt an wo die ganzen deutschen (wirklichen) Fachkraefte hingehen.
Schweiz, Oesterreich, USA,...
Auf die Schnelle nur das gefunden: Auswandern wohin?

Gegen diese Abwanderung wird nicht wirklich was unternommen, aber jammern das deutschland bei real ueber 6 Millionen Arbeitslosen zu wenig Fachkraefte hat.
Sehr schoene Arbeit liebe Lobbyisten, macht aus Deutschland konsequent weiter ein Niedriglohnland.


----------



## Bester_Nick (19. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Ruptet schrieb:


> Und deiner Ansicht nach ist wahrscheinlich Assad das einzige bzw. größte Problem und damit Verursacher der Situation?
> Das ist jetzt eine ernst gemeinte frage, sorry falls provokant klingt.



Die Frage finde ich keineswegs provokant. Ich meine nur, wenn man die Schuld für die Lage in Syrien sucht, dann kann man sie AUCH bei Assad finden. Praktisch hätte er einfach nur zurücktreten oder das Land verlassen müssen, um die Möglichkeit für eine Übergangsregierung und Neuwahlen zu schaffen. In Tunesien war die Situation recht ähnlich wie in Syrien 2011 und das Land hat keinen Bürgerkrieg erlebt, weil: 

Regierungsoberhaupt verlässt das Land -> Übergangsregierung -> Neuwahlen -> Frieden. 

In Tunesien hat allerdings auch nicht Russland seine Finger im Spiel gehabt, so wie in der Ukraine und in Syrien. Da könnte man auch mal drüber nachdenken. Aber ich persönlich suche bei niemandem die Schuld, weil ich damit zugegebenermaßen überfordert bin und ich das auch zur Zeit als nebensächlich ansehe. An der Lage in Syrien und den Flüchtlingsströmen ändert es schließlich nichts, wenn ich der USA, den Rebellen, Assad oder der EU die Schuld anlaste. Nur dass man die Schuld unter anderem bei Assad finden kann, das glaube ich schon.


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Ach Kaaruzo, ich finde deine Fragen ja immer herzallerliebst. Aber ich  habe keine Lust, dir alles zu erklären und manche deiner Fragen kann ich auch gar nicht beantworten, weil sie zu ignorant, weltfremd und politisch  inkorrekt sind. Vielleicht machts ein anderer.



Auf deutsch, du kannst das Paradoxon nicht aufklären und müsstest zugeben, dass der Islam eben doch nicht so friedlich ist, wie du hier propagierst. Ergo ziehst du dich mit neuen Diskreditierungen zurück. 

Großes Kino.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Die Frage finde ich keineswegs provokant. Ich meine nur, wenn man die Schuld für die Lage in Syrien sucht, dann kann man sie AUCH bei Assad finden. Praktisch hätte er einfach nur zurücktreten oder das Land verlassen müssen, um die Möglichkeit für eine Übergangsregierung und Neuwahlen zu schaffen. In Tunesien war die Situation recht ähnlich wie in Syrien 2011 und das Land hat keinen Bürgerkrieg erlebt, weil:
> 
> Regierungsoberhaupt verlässt das Land -> Übergangsregierung -> Neuwahlen -> Frieden.
> 
> In Tunesien hat allerdings auch nicht Russland seine Finger im Spiel gehabt, so wie in der Ukraine und in Syrien. Da könnte man auch mal drüber nachdenken. Aber ich persönlich suche bei niemandem die Schuld, weil ich damit zugegebenermaßen überfordert bin und ich das auch zur Zeit als nebensächlich ansehe. An der Lage in Syrien und den Flüchtlingsströmen ändert es schließlich nichts, wenn ich der USA, den Rebellen, Assad oder der EU die Schuld anlaste. Nur dass man die Schuld unter anderem bei Assad finden kann, das glaube ich schon.



Natürlich muss man erstmal wieder Russland mit ins Spiel bringen 

Zweitens, wenn du einen schuldigen suchst, dann frag dich mal, welches Land hat den Irak und Libyen destabilisiert? 

Kleiner Tip, es war das gleiche Land, dass das auch mit Syrien probiert, indem es "Rebellen" unterstützt.

Der Irak und Syrien waren unter Assad und Hussein nie Aufmarschgebiete für Terroristen. Nachdem diese Länder systematisch destabilisiert wurden schon.


----------



## Bester_Nick (19. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Auf deutsch, du kannst das Paradoxon nicht aufklären und müsstest zugeben, dass der Islam eben doch nicht so friedlich ist, wie du hier propagierst. Ergo ziehst du dich mit neuen Diskreditierungen zurück.



In Europa ist der Islam sehr friedlich. Von einigen Vollidioten/Dschihadisten mal abgesehen.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=giEzDxoFYTk


----------



## Nightslaver (19. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Split99999 schrieb:


> In Europa ist der Islam sehr friedlich. Von einigen Vollidioten/Dschihadisten mal abgesehen.



Du meinst so friedlich wie bei den Anschlägen in Frankreich, Spanien, Belgien oder England, oder auch jüngst in Berlin?
So friedlich das wir in Europa, vor allem in Großstädten, radikal konservative Paralellgesellschaften haben?
So friedlich das tausende Europäer beim IS kämpfen?
So friedlich das die Attentäter von 9/11 vorher in Europa gelebt haben?
ect. pp.


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Split99999 schrieb:


> In Europa ist der Islam sehr friedlich. Von einigen Vollidioten/Dschihadisten mal abgesehen.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=giEzDxoFYTk



Weil er (noch) in der Minderheit ist. Sobald der Islam in der Mehrheit ist, ändert sich das. Beweis: Jedes Land in dem der Islam bereits die Mehrheit hat. Ergo, dass gilt es zu verhindern.

Wehret den Anfängen.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_EJeuLLvrG4

Dieter Nuhr fasst es perfekt zusammen. Achja, der ist bestimmt auch ein Nazi, oder?


----------



## Bester_Nick (19. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Du meinst so friedlich wie bei den Anschlägen in Frankreich, Spanien, Belgien oder England, oder auch jüngst in Berlin?
> So friedlich das wir in Europa, vor allem in Großstädten, radikal konservative Paralellgesellschaften haben?
> So friedlich das tausende Europäer beim IS kämpfen?
> So friedlich das die Attentäter von 9/11 vorher in Europa gelebt haben?
> ect. pp.



Und du nimmst dafür jetzt alle europäischen Muslime in Sippenhaft? Ich wollte ja eigentlich keine persönlichen Spitzen mehr geben, aber die muss nun doch sein: Bist du auch bei den PEGIDA-Typen mitmarschiert?


----------



## Verminaard (19. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Mal was nicht so ganz Ernstes 

Aus der wutbuergerlichen Kueche:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Und du nimmst dafür jetzt alle europäischen Muslime in Sippenhaft? Ich wollte ja eigentlich keine persönlichen Spitzen mehr geben, aber die muss nun doch sein: Bist du auch bei den PEGIDA-Typen mitmarschiert?



Sorry, aber wen du persöhnlich werden willst bitte, du bist so lächerlich.
Du warst es doch der hier in Europa in deinem post den kompletten Islam und seine Anhänger für "sehr friedlich" erklärt hat.
Also spar dir deine Spitzen und fass dir erstmal an deine eigene Nase!
Du verallgemeinerst selbst immer wieder mal gerne wie ein Weltmeister und machst dich über Verallgemeinerungen anderer Nutzer lustig und fängst dann an sie persöhnlich anzugehen und schafst es nicht selbst deinen "hohen" Ansichten gerecht zu werden.
Mit dem letzten Post jetzt hast du dich diesbezüglich mal wieder fein selbst entlarvt. 

Oder wo hab ich alle Moslems mit einer Aussage über einen Kam geschert? Bitte sag es mir? Ich hab lediglich Beispiele dafür genannt wo auch in Europa, oder Menschen aus Europa, im Namen des Islams nicht so friedlich gehandelt haben wie du es hier weiß machen willst das es der Islam wäre und mir würden da auch noch mehr Beispiele für einfallen...


----------



## Bester_Nick (19. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Sorry, aber wen du persöhnlich werden willst bitte, du bist so lächerlich.
> Du warst es doch der hier in Europa in deinem post den kompletten Islam und seine Anhänger für "sehr friedlich" erklärt hat.
> Also spar dir deine Spitzen und fass dir erstmal an deine eigene Nase!



Ich hab geschrieben:



Split99999 schrieb:


> In Europa ist der Islam sehr friedlich. Von einigen Vollidioten/Dschihadisten mal abgesehen.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=giEzDxoFYTk



Und das entspricht den Tatsachen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Und genauso entspricht es den Tatsachen, dass der Islam nur solange friedlich ist, wie er in der Minderheit ist.

Ich weiß immer noch nicht, warum du solche Zustände wie in den islamischen Ländern haben wilslt.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Ich hab geschrieben:
> 
> 
> 
> Und das entspricht den Tatsachen.



Ach und meine Beispiele entsprechen nicht den Tatsachen? Sind es Unwahrheiten? Oder an welcher Stelle hab ich geschrieben das ich das auf alle Moslems beziehe und jeden in Sipenhaft nehme?
Oder hat dir das Papa Schlumpf verraten?


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ach und meine Beispiele entsprechen nicht den Tatsachen? Sind es Unwahrheiten? Oder an welcher Stelle hab ich geschrieben das ich das auf alle Moslems beziehe und jeden in Sipenhaft nehme?
> Oder hat dir das Papa Schlumpf verraten?



Na das du überhaupt wagst, den Islam anzuzweifeln. Du ungläubiger


----------



## Bester_Nick (19. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Kindergarten...


----------



## Nightslaver (19. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Na das du überhaupt wagst, den Islam anzuzweifeln. Du ungläubiger



Ich zweifle auch das Christentum an und werd dafür in der "Hölle" schmoren, aber ehrlich, damit kann ich leben.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Kindergarten...



Ja, von dir losgetreten und anscheinend gewollt.
Und meine Frage hast du immer noch nicht beantwortet, wo hab ich alle Muslime für die Handlungen im Namen des Islams, in Europa, in Sippenhaft genommen, das es deine persöhnliche Anfeindung bzgl. Pegida auch nur im allerentferntesten irgenwie vieleicht rechtfertigen würde?


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich zweifle auch das Christentum an und werd dafür in der "Hölle" schmoren, aber ehrlich, damit kann ich leben..



Dafür haben wir Atheisten aber auch einen *Heiden*spaß


----------



## Threshold (19. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und genauso entspricht es den Tatsachen, dass der Islam nur solange friedlich ist, wie er in der Minderheit ist.



Nach deiner Weisheit müsste dann in jedem muslimischen Staat ein Kalifat existieren und jeder andere wird sofort abgemurkst.
Ich lese in den Zeitungen davon nichts. Lügenpresse?


----------



## Iconoclast (19. September 2015)

*Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Threshold schrieb:


> Nach deiner Weisheit müsste dann in jedem muslimischen Staat ein Kalifat existieren und jeder andere wird sofort abgemurkst.
> Ich lese in den Zeitungen davon nichts. Lügenpresse?



Von den ersten 50 Staaten, die zB aktiv Christen verfolgen, sind 38 islamisch. Nur mal so...


----------



## Sparanus (19. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Dann musst du blind sein, auch Medien die du akzeptierst berichten über Steinigungen, Auspeitschen etc aus religiösen Gründen in Islamischen Staaten mit denen wir Handel treiben.


----------



## thunderofhate (19. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Verweise doch direkt auf den passenden Artikel: 
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christenverfolgung#Gegenwart

Besonders interessant wird es hier:


> Das einzige Beispiel für einen mehrheitlich von Moslems bewohnten Staat, in dem Christen nicht verfolgt werden, ist Gambia.[37] Grund hierfür ist die eindeutig säkuläre Verfassung des Staates. Aber auch hier gibt es bereits Einschränkungen, z. B. Behinderung von Modernisierungsmaßnahmen an Kirchen.





Threshold schrieb:


> Nach deiner Weisheit müsste dann in jedem muslimischen Staat ein Kalifat existieren und jeder andere wird sofort abgemurkst.
> Ich lese in den Zeitungen davon nichts. Lügenpresse?


Nö, aber es reicht, wenn man wie z.B. in der Türkei von staatlicher Seite unterdrückt und diskriminiert wird.
Natürlich liest du davon nichts. Stattdessen wird in alle Zeitungen die Meldung verbreitet, dass die Türkei dem Neubau einer christlichen Kriche zugestimmt hat.
Bis heute wurde kein Stein gelegt. Wieso macht das die Presse nicht mehr geil?


----------



## Threshold (19. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Iconoclast schrieb:


> Von den ersten 50 Staaten, die zB aktiv Christen verfolgen, sind 38 islamisch. Nur mal so...





Sparanus schrieb:


> Dann musst du blind sein, auch Medien die du akzeptierst berichten über Steinigungen, Auspeitschen etc aus religiösen Gründen in Islamischen Staaten mit denen wir Handel treiben.



Ich rede von offenem Krieg.
In Muslimischen Ländern, in denen Konflikte herrschen, werden vor allem Muslime getötet. Das scheint jeder immer gerne zu vergessen.


----------



## Sparanus (19. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Friede ist nicht die Abwesenheit von Krieg. In dem Sinne ist das nicht friedlich.


----------



## Threshold (19. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Es ist eben eine andere Gesellschaftsform mit anderen Gesetzen.
Wie viele Menschen werden in China jährlich hingerichtet oder sitzen im Knast, weil sie was Negatives über das Regime gesagt haben?
Was ist mit Nord Korea? Da gibt es nicht mal Zahlen.


----------



## Verminaard (19. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

*Threshold* 	 , was willst du jetzt genau?

Soll man sagen: der Islam ist doch ganz toll?
Hier wird aufgezeigt das an den Aussagen was dran ist, und du kommst mit China und Nordkorea?

Erwarten wir 1 Million ++ hauptsaechlich Moslems oder Asiaten?
Wer denkst du wird mehr Einfluss auf Deutschland nehmen?


----------



## Sparanus (19. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ja und? 
China macht das nicht aus religiös/kulturellen Gründen und Nordkorea ist abgeschottet. 

Außerdem wen erwarten wir denn hier? 

Und wie viele von denen fliehen vor dieser Gesellschaft? Die wenigsten, die meisten vor Krieg und Armut. 

Es sollte ganz klar sein, dass wir  zwar die Menschen aufnehmen aber nicht ihre Kultur und Lebensweise.


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Threshold schrieb:


> Nach deiner Weisheit müsste dann in jedem muslimischen Staat ein Kalifat existieren und jeder andere wird sofort abgemurkst.



Dann verstehts du mich leider falsch. Ich spreche vom Lebensalltag in islamischen Ländern.

Das heißt für mich konkrekt: Keine Gleichberechtigung von Mann und Frau, keine Demokratie, keine Gewaltententeilung, keine Rede-, Presse-, Meinungs- und Demonstrationsfreiheit. Verfolgung religiöser und sexueller Minderheiten. In besonders schlimmen Staaten Todesstrafe für Homosexualität, Abfall vom Glauben und Ehebruch.

 Ergo all das was unsere westlichen Demokratien ausmacht, fehlt in diese Ländern. In manchen stärker (Saudi-Arabien, Iran) in manchen weniger (Türkei), aber in jedem Land fehtl etwas davon.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (19. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und genauso entspricht es den Tatsachen, dass der Islam nur solange friedlich ist, wie er in der Minderheit ist.
> 
> Ich weiß immer noch nicht, warum du solche Zustände wie in den islamischen Ländern haben wilslt.


Quatsch! Das könnte so 1:1 von einem Michael Stürzenberger zu kommen. 

Es können sich auch muslimische Subkulturen bilden. Da könnte es auch zu Unfrieden kommen - tut es das? Nein.

Das Problem in den muslimischen Ländern ist, dass keine richtige Quelle für die Rechte und Gesetze gibt.

Du kannst dich auf den Qur'an berufen, aber dann musst du noch schauen, was die Scharia besagt. Und am Ende kommen noch die Gelehrten dazu. Das heißt, dass du 3 Quellen hast, die sich alle widersprechen können. Und deshalb gibt es auch so viele Exekutionen in muslimischen Ländern. Die denken sich: "Naja, sterben wird man sowieso, also warum nicht den Tod vorziehen?" So stößt du nur mit dem Vers zusammen, der besagt, dass du keine Menschen töten darfst. Aber der lässt sich auch aushebeln, denn laut dem Qur'an muss jeder Ungläubige geschlachtet werden. Aber das wiederum nur, wenn er dich angreift.

Also, man sieht. Das ist ein nicht durchdachter Teufelskreis, aber keine Gefahr für Deutschland. Wir haben eine christliche Staatspartei und ein Gesetzbuch.

Dieses Halbwissen fördert nur die Angst von "besorgten Bürgern", die keine Flüchtlinge aus muslimischen Ländern aufnehmen wollen.


----------



## Threshold (19. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Verminaard schrieb:


> *Threshold* 	 , was willst du jetzt genau?
> 
> Soll man sagen: der Islam ist doch ganz toll?
> Hier wird aufgezeigt das an den Aussagen was dran ist, und du kommst mit China und Nordkorea?
> ...



Ich will damit sagen, dass du das in allen Staaten aufzählen kannst, die keine demokratische Rechtsstaaten sind.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Dann verstehts du mich leider falsch. Ich spreche vom Lebensalltag in islamischen Ländern.
> 
> Das heißt für mich konkrekt: Keine Gleichberechtigung von Mann und Frau, keine Demokratie, keine Gewaltententeilung, keine Rede-, Presse-, Meinungs- und Demonstrationsfreiheit. Verfolgung religiöser und sexueller Minderheiten. In besonders schlimmen Staaten Todesstrafe für Homosexualität, Abfall vom Glauben und Ehebruch.
> 
> Ergo all das was unsere westlichen Demokratien ausmacht, fehlt in diese Ländern. In manchen stärker (Saudi-Arabien, Iran) in manchen weniger (Türkei), aber in jedem Land fehtl etwas davon.



Hört sich stark nach Russland an. 
Und Ungarn ist auch nicht mehr so weit davon entfernt.
So ist das eben, wenn man kein Rechtsstaat ist.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Threshold schrieb:


> Hört sich stark nach Russland an.



Jaja und die USA kannst du da gleich mit raufsetzen, die unterscheiden sich da oft auch nicht viel von. 

@Topic:


> Angesichts des neuen *Flüchtlingsandrangs über den Balkan hat Österreichs Innenministerin* Johanna Mikl-Leitner  harte Maßnahmen angekündigt. Menschen, die nach der Durchreise durch  Kroatien oder Slowenien erst in Österreich um Asyl bitten, würden alle  dorthin zurückgebracht, sagte die Ministerin am Samstag in Wien. Sie  habe kein Verständnis dafür, dass am Balkan kaum Asylanträge gestellt  werden, denn es handle sich um sichere Länder. "Das ist keine  Schutzsuche mehr, sondern Asyl-Optimierung", fügte die konservative  Politikerin hinzu.



Quelle: FlÃ¼chtlingskrise in Europa: Die aktuellen Ereignisse im Ticker

Tja da hat die gute Johanna Mikl-Leitner durchaus recht, wen vieleicht auch der ein oder andere Aspekt in ihre Äußerung nicht mit einfließt. Momentan winken die Balkanländer fleißig durch Richtung Zentraleuropa und betreiben die Flüchtlinge Cherry picking was ihre Zielländer angeht.
Das funktioniert so nicht.
Allerdings ist eine Rückabschiebung auch nichts weiter als das Problem wieder in die vorrangegangenen Länder zu verlagern.
Solange die europäischen Staaten da nicht endlich mal einen gemeinsamen Kompromiss schließen wird das so weiter gehen und solange den "Flüchtlingen" nicht klar gemacht wird das Zentraleuropa nicht für alle von ihnen das Ziel sein kann.


----------



## Threshold (19. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Jaja und die USA kannst du da gleich mit raufsetzen, die unterscheiden sich da oft auch nicht viel von.



Hatten wir schon. In den USA werden Abtreibungskliniken in die Luft gesprengt und Ärzte, die dort arbeiten, umgebracht -- von engstirnigen Christen.
Aber das Land selbst verfolgt keine Minderheiten, im Gegensatz zu anderen Staaten.

Und das ist dann auch egal, ob da die Religion vorgeschoben wird oder irgendein Personenkulkt [wie in Nord Korea]. Diktatur bleibt Diktatur.
In einem demokratischen Rechtsstaat gibt es derartiges nicht.


----------



## Verminaard (19. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Es können sich auch muslimische Subkulturen bilden. Da könnte es auch zu Unfrieden kommen - tut es das? Nein.


Diese Subkulturen hast du ja jetzt schon. Auch wenn man es nicht glauben will, wir haben in Deutschland NoGoAreas, die von Familien und Clans beherrscht werden, wo die deutsche Justiz ausgehebelt wird.
Es gab doch hier mal eine Verlinkung zu einem Video von einem Friedensrichter. Wie sieht es mit Ehrenmorde und anderen Sachen aus?
Hier wird die deutsche Justiz komplett ignoriert und im Grunde machen die was die wollen.
Das von den Leuten die schon in Deutschland leben.
Jetzt erwarten wir dieses Jahr ~1 Million neuer Leute in unserem Land, wovon erstmal ein großer Teil bleiben wird. Ausser es aendert sich etwas radikal.
Naechstes Jahr geht es weiter. Bekommt davon nur ein Teil dauerhaftes Asyl duerfen die ihre Familien nachholen.
Dagegen sagt keiner was. 
Wovor ich bedenken habe, ist das so Zustaende wie z.b. in Malmoe kommen. Natuerlich werden sich die Leute nicht gleichmaessig auf ganz Deutschland verteilen, sondern sich zu Landsleuten gesellen.
Schon schwierig mit einem Teil der Integration, die deuschte Sprache lernen.
Natuerlich werden die ihre Religion und Traditionen fortfuehren.

Wer hier glaubt, das die deutschen Gesetze bedingungslos akzeptiert werden, der ist meiner Meinung nach etwas naiv




Threshold schrieb:


> Hört sich stark nach Russland an.
> Und Ungarn ist auch nicht mehr so weit davon entfernt.
> So ist das eben, wenn man kein Rechtsstaat ist.



Deutschland der demokratische Rechtsstaat!
Glaubst du wirklich daran?

Wo einfach bestehende Gesetze ausser Kraft gesetzt werden.
Deutschland selbst fuehrt tausende Illegale selbst ein, auch strafbar.
Einem wirklich Asylberechtigten wurde kein Asyl gewaehrt, weil man dann dem Marionettenspieler ans Bein gepisst haette.

Und mit der Demokratie klappt auch nicht ganz so wirklich.
Es wird alles mundtot gemacht, was gegen die aktuelle politische Richtung geht, wenns denn eine gibt.
Den ganzen Konzernen wird in die Haende gespielt mit Geseztgebung, und das was uebern Reichstaggebaeude steht, wird auch rigoros ignoriert.

Willkommen in der Realitaet.


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Quatsch! Das könnte so 1:1 von einem Michael Stürzenberger zu kommen.



Muss man denn kennen?

Die Aussage kommt übrigens von Dieter Nuhr. Aber der ist in der Welt der Gutmenschen ja auch bestimmt ein Nazi, oder ?



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Also, man sieht. Das ist ein nicht durchdachter Teufelskreis, aber keine Gefahr für Deutschland. Wir haben eine christliche Staatspartei und ein Gesetzbuch.



Das Christentum war vor der Reformation nicht weniger gewalttätiger als der Islam heute. Aber das fehlt dem Islam halt. Deshalb brauchen wir diese totalitäre Ideologie hier auch nicht.



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Dieses Halbwissen fördert nur die Angst von "besorgten Bürgern", die keine Flüchtlinge aus muslimischen Ländern aufnehmen wollen.



Und warum haben diese Bürgern keine Angst vor dem Judentum, dem Christentum, dem Buddhismus oder jeder anderen Religion, außer dem Islam?

Muss wohl ein böse Kampagne sein. Die Tatsache, dass der Islam tatsächlich eine Bedrohung ist, darf ja nicht sein 



Threshold schrieb:


> Hört sich stark nach Russland an.
> Und Ungarn ist auch nicht mehr so weit davon entfernt.
> So ist das eben, wenn man kein Rechtsstaat ist.



Und kommen denn etwa hunderttausende Russen oder Ungarn, oder eher hundertausende Muslime nach Europa?

Und die dutzende russischen oder ungarischen Anschläge in den letzten Jahrzehnten müssen wohl an mir vorbeigegangen sein.

Waren bestimmt getarnte Russen die in Paris bei Charlie Hebdo den Propheten verteidigt haben 

Jetzt habe ich es. Putin will den Islam diskreditieren. Dieser verdammte Putin aber auch


----------



## Threshold (19. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Deutschland der demokratische Rechtsstaat!
> Glaubst du wirklich daran?



Natürlich.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Wo einfach bestehende Gesetze ausser Kraft gesetzt werden.
> Deutschland selbst fuehrt tausende Illegale selbst ein, auch strafbar.
> Einem wirklich Asylberechtigten wurde kein Asyl gewaehrt, weil man dann dem Marionettenspieler ans Bein gepisst haette.
> 
> ...



Jeder hat im einem Rechtsstaat das Recht, zu klagen und ein Gericht entscheiden lassen, was mit ihm passiert -- das gilt natürlich auch für einen Asylanten oder Flüchtling oder wer auch immer.
Und in einem Rechtsstaat werden Urteile nicht 10 Minuten nach Eröffnung verkündet.
Jeder Fall muss einzeln und unabhängig voneinander beurteilt werden.
Sowas kostet Zeit und solange es kein rechtskräftiges Urteil gibt, bleibt der Asylant logischer Weise im Land.

Und wenn du was gegen die Macht der Konzerne hast, dann wähle eben die Leute, die sich gegen die macht der Konzerne aussprechen.
Wer Merkel und Co wählt, darf sich eben nicht wundern, dass es so ist, wie es heute ist, TTIP inklusive.


----------



## Bester_Nick (19. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ich finde schade, dass hier anscheinend kaum oder keine Muslime in diesem  Thread anwesend sind, die der anti-islamischen Post-Flut mal ein wenig  kontra geben. Zudem sind nach meinem Dafürhalten zu wenig Diskutanten  hier, die an ein multikulturelles Europa glauben und  Thesen a la "Der  Islam gehört nicht nach Europa" und "Die Muslime könnten uns überrennen  und dann überwältigen" bekämpfen. Und auch die These, dass wir keine humanitäre Verantwortung gegenüber dem aktuellen Flüchtlingstrom haben, ist eigentlich ein Unding, wo mir echt auch die Worte fehlen. Da tun sich seelische Abgründe auf, die mich erschüttern.


----------



## Threshold (19. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ich finde es erschreckend, dass die menschen immer nur auf ihren Glauben reduziert werden. 
Der Glaube ist mir persönlich doch völlig Wumpe. 
Wichtig ist mir, dass sich die Menschen, die in diesem Land leben, an das Deutsche Recht halten, dass sie das Grundgesetz achten, dass sie die Deutsche Sprache lernen -- was ja für die Bayern besonders schwer ist -- und andere menschen mit Respekt begegnen.


----------



## Sparanus (19. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Und das ist dann auch egal, ob da die Religion vorgeschoben wird oder irgendein Personenkulkt [wie in Nord Korea]. Diktatur bleibt Diktatur.


Diktaturen unterscheiden sich schon. Führerstaat,  Ein Parteienstaat etc

Der Unterschied ist, dass etwas was kulturell oder etwas womit man aufgewachsen ist sich in die Köpfe brennt.



> Der Glaube ist mir persönlich doch völlig Wumpe.


DENEN ABER NICHT!!!


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Ich finde schade, dass hier anscheinend kaum oder keine Muslime in diesem  Thread anwesend sind, die der anti-islamischen Post-Flut mal ein wenig  kontra geben.



Wie sollen die auch die Fakten wegdiskutieren? Oder sind die islamischen Länder über Nacht alle Bastionen der Demokratie und Freiheit geworden?



Split99999 schrieb:


> Zudem sind nach meinem Dafürhalten zu wenig Diskutanten  hier, die an ein multikulturelles Europa glauben und  Thesen a la "Der  Islam gehört nicht nach Europa" und "Die Muslime könnten uns überrennen  und dann überwältigen" bekämpfen.



Frag doch mal die Menschen in London, Paris, Madrid oder jüngst Berlin, wie sehr der Islam zu Europa gehört 

Das ist auch das einzig positive, was man diesen abscheulichen Verbrechen abgewinnen kann. Immer mehr Menschen erkennen den Islam. 



Split99999 schrieb:


> Und auch die These, dass wir keine humanitäre Verantwortung gegenüber dem aktuellen Flüchtlingstrom haben, ist eigentlich ein Unding, wo mir echt auch die Worte fehlen.



Die haben wir auch nicht, egal wie viele Worte dir da fehlen.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Da tun sich seelische Abgründe auf, die mich erschüttern.



Mich erschüttert ja immer noch mit welcher Vehemenz Menschen im freien Europa eine totalitäre Ideologie verteidigen können, nachdem zwei der schlimmsten Ideologien der Menschheitsgeschichte Europa im zwanzigsten Jahrhundert verwüstet haben.

Aber so hat jeder seinen eigenen Vorstellungen von seelischen Abgründen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Der Glaube ist mir persönlich doch völlig Wumpe



Mir auch. Nur leider weiß ich, was mich als Ungläubiger in einem islamischen Land erwarteten würde. Deshalb versuche ich mein möglichste dieses Szenario für Deutschland und Europa zu verhindern.

Wehret den Anfängen.


----------



## Verminaard (19. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich finde es erschreckend, dass die menschen immer nur auf ihren Glauben reduziert werden.
> Der Glaube ist mir persönlich doch völlig Wumpe.
> Wichtig ist mir, dass sich die Menschen, die in diesem Land leben, an das Deutsche Recht halten, dass sie das Grundgesetz achten, dass sie die Deutsche Sprache lernen -- was ja für die Bayern besonders schwer ist -- und andere menschen mit Respekt begegnen.



Da sind wir doch auf einen gemeinsamen Nenner.
Meiner Meinung nach muessen die auch gar nicht mehr machen, sollen die Leute ihre Kultur weiterpflegen etc.
Eine Assimilation, Integration waer das nicht mehr, ist unrealistisch und ausserdem egal.

Es darf halt keiner die Religion ueber das deutsche Gesetz stellen und das passiert.
Wenn das so von den schon in Deutschland lebenden Glaubensbruedern vorgelebt wird, was glaubst du machen die, die hier her wollen?


----------



## Threshold (19. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Da sind wir doch auf einen gemeinsamen Nenner.
> Meiner Meinung nach muessen die auch gar nicht mehr machen, sollen die Leute ihre Kultur weiterpflegen etc.
> Eine Assimilation, Integration waer das nicht mehr, ist unrealistisch und ausserdem egal.
> 
> ...



Es gibt genug, die ihre Ideologien über das Gesetz stellen und dann Flüchtlingsheime anzünden.
Ich würde die Typen gerne ausweisen oder abschieben, aber einerseits will die keiner haben und andererseits kann ich die auch nicht abschieben, denn die Deutsche Staatsbürgerschaft abzuerkennen ist gar nicht möglich.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Mir auch. Nur leider weiß ich, was mich als Ungläubiger in einem islamischen Land erwarteten würde. Deshalb versuche ich mein möglichste dieses Szenario für Deutschland und Europa zu verhindern.



Was soll dich denn erwarten?
Noch nie Urlaub in der Türkei oder Nordafrika gemacht?


----------



## Sparanus (19. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Es gibt genug, die ihre Ideologien über das Gesetz stellen und dann Flüchtlingsheime anzünden.


Die verteidigt hier aber auch niemand.


----------



## Threshold (19. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Aber wieso unterstellt man den Flüchtlingen etwas, was sie gar nicht getan haben und ignoriert scheinbar das, was Fakt ist?


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Threshold schrieb:


> Was soll dich denn erwarten?
> Noch nie Urlaub in der Türkei oder Nordafrika gemacht?



https://www.opendoors.de/verfolgung/laenderprofile/turkei/

Und das gilt nur für Christen. Islamische Länder sind nicht dafür bekannt, zu anderen "Ungläubigen" (und ein solcher wäre ich für die) besser zu behandeln.

Und mit Nordafrika musst du schon spezifischer werden. Da gibt es mehrere Ländern.

Und um deine Frage zu beantworten, nein habe ich nicht und werde ich auch nicht. Ich sehe keinen Grund diese Ideologie auch noch finanziell zu unterstützen.


----------



## Threshold (19. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Tunesien ist schon ganz OK.
Verwandte haben da Urlaub gemacht -- vor den Anschlägen am Hotel -- und waren zufrieden.

Die Türkei unter Erdogan ist ein gutes Beispiel, wie aus einer Demokratie etwas unschönes werden kann. Aber da er nun mal gewählt ist [Demokratie eben], muss man das akzeptieren, was er da macht. Ich hoffe ja, dass die Türken mal aufwachen und den aus dem Amt jagen.
Das gleiche kannst du auch in Ungarn beobachten.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Da tun sich seelische Abgründe auf, die mich erschüttern.



Weißt du was mich immer erschüttert? Menschen die anderen Dinge unterstellen die nicht gesagt wurden, wie Menschen in Sippenhaft nehmen zu wollen, sie dann meinen noch beleidigen zu müssen indem sie ihnen unterstellen bei Pegida mitzulaufen und entsprechend den Spinnern dort gleichzusetzen, dann alles als Kindergarten bezeichnen, nicht beantworten können wo man jemanden in Sippenhaft nehmen wollte und meinen brüskiert sein zu dürfen und moralisch entäuscht zu sein was bestimmte Menschen so von sich geben.  

Noch eine größere moralische Luftnummer kann man bald nicht mehr abliefern und das grenzt schon fast an zimliche Heuchelei, vor allem wen man meint moralisch besser zu sein als die Leute die man persöhnlich aburteilen will. 




Threshold schrieb:


> Die Türkei unter Erdogan ist ein gutes Beispiel, wie aus einer  Demokratie etwas unschönes werden kann.



Die Türkei hatte in Sachen Demokratie schon vor Erdogan zimliche Defizite, grade im Bereich Justiz und Gleichberechtigung der Religionen. Erdogan hat nur noch zum vorschein gebracht wie schwach doch der demokratische Grundfeiler in der Türkei wirklich ist.
Im Prinzip eingeschrenkt vergleichbar mit den der Weimarer Republik, die zwar auf dem Papier auch demokratisch war, in der Praxis autokratielabil war und bei der nässtbesten autokratischen Partei in sich zusammengeklappt ist.


----------



## Bester_Nick (19. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Das scheint dich ja tief getroffen zu haben. Ganz ehrlich, tut mir Leid, wenn ich dir da Unrecht getan habe. Du darfst mir gerne genau erklären, was du mit deinem Post aussagen wolltest.


----------



## Threshold (19. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die Türkei hatte in Sachen Demokratie schon vor Erdogan zimliche Defizite, grade im Bereich Justiz und Gleichberechtigung der Religionen.



Und jetzt weißt du auch, wieso ich bei dem Begriff der Demokratie auch den Begriff des Rechtsstaates dazu nehme.
Denn Demokratien gibt es eine Menge, die Türkei gehört da auch zu, aber ein Rechtsstaat ist noch mal was ganz anderes und da gehört die Türkei nicht dazu.
Und schwach ist da nur die Bildung, denn Erdogan holt sich seine Stimmen von dem Teil der Bevölkerung, der bildungsfern ist.
Also das, was die Union hier auch macht.
So ist das eben mit Konservativen. Da werden die "Werte" hochgehalten -- bei der Union die christlichen und bei Erdogan die muslimischen und schwupps hast du Anhänger und Wähler.


----------



## padme (19. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Threshold schrieb:


> Was soll dich denn erwarten?
> Noch nie Urlaub in der Türkei oder Nordafrika gemacht?



Eine Woche als Rucksacktourist in Cairo gewesen incl. Besuch in Gizah und den Pyramiden. Hab mir in Downtown ein nettes Hotel gesucht.
Am ersten Tag noch in kurzer Hose und Jesuslatschen unterwegs, am 2 Tag hab ich mich angepasst und eine lange Trekkinghose incl. Schuhwerk angezogen und die Blicke haben aufgehört, allgemein sehr freundlich behandelt worden, und wenn es auf dem Tahirplatz wieder Demos der Fundamentalisten gab, haben mich die Leute im Hotel und im Viertel darauf hingewiesen jetzt gerade nicht Richtung Tahirplatz zu gehen, ich war 2013 dort, nur Wasser sollte man generell nur aus versiegelten Flaschen trinken, sonst gibts derben Stuhlgang.
In der Türkei war ich auch schon öfter, Istanbul aber viel lieber im Süden, Antalya und die ganze Südküste, sehr freundliche Menschen, mit die gastfreundlichsten am ganzen Mittelmeer, wobei die Griechen auch sehr gastfreundlich sind. 
Meine Erfahrung in muslimischen Ländern lässt sich auf den Punkt gebracht so zusammenfassen, in Deutschland versuchen die Muslime immer besonders stark ihren Glauben ausleben, (vllt um Ihre Wurzeln nicht zu vergessen),in den muslimischen Ländern sind die Menschen viel relaxter.


----------



## thunderofhate (19. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Schon in den 90ern bot ein Mann auf dem Markt in Tunis meinem Vater 20 Kamele für meine Mutter. 
Ähnliches erfuhr die Schwester eines Freundes, ebenfalls in Tunesien. Wegen ihres naturblonden Haares bot man sogar noch mehr.

Damit will ich jetzt nich hetzen, bevor man mir das unterstellt. Ich finde die Mentalität nur ziemlich lustig und verstörend zugleich.
Nett waren damals tatsächlich alle, ob auf dem Markt oder sonst wo. Heute kann man sich in Tunesien leider nicht mehr so frei bewegen.
Ein Blick in die Warnungen des Auswärtigen Amtes zeigen deutliche Veränderungen, wie in ganz Nordafrika, abgesehen von Algerien.


----------



## Threshold (19. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



padme schrieb:


> Eine Woche als Rucksacktourist in Cairo gewesen incl. Besuch in Gizah und den Pyramiden. Hab mir in Downtown ein nettes Hotel gesucht.
> Am ersten Tag noch in kurzer Hose und Jesuslatschen unterwegs, am 2 Tag hab ich mich angepasst und eine lange Trekkinghose incl. Schuhwerk angezogen und die Blicke haben aufgehört, allgemein sehr freundlich behandelt worden, und wenn es auf dem Tahirplatz wieder Demos der Fundamentalisten gab, haben mich die Leute im Hotel und im Viertel darauf hingewiesen jetzt gerade nicht Richtung Tahirplatz zu gehen, ich war 2013 dort, nur Wasser sollte man generell nur aus versiegelten Flaschen trinken, sonst gibts derben Stuhlgang.
> In der Türkei war ich auch schon öfter, Istanbul aber viel lieber im Süden, Antalya und die ganze Südküste, sehr freundliche Menschen, mit die gastfreundlichsten am ganzen Mittelmeer, wobei die Griechen auch sehr gastfreundlich sind.
> Meine Erfahrung in muslimischen Ländern lässt sich auf den Punkt gebracht so zusammenfassen, in Deutschland versuchen die Muslime immer besonders stark ihren Glauben ausleben, (vllt um Ihre Wurzeln nicht zu vergessen),in den muslimischen Ländern sind die Menschen viel relaxter.



Na ja, was waren dass denn auch für Latschen. 



thunderofhate schrieb:


> Schon in den 90ern bot ein Mann auf dem Markt in Tunis meinem Vater 20 Kamele für meine Mutter.
> Ähnliches erfuhr die Schwester eines Freundes, ebenfalls in Tunesien. Wegen ihres naturblonden Haares bot man sogar noch mehr.
> 
> Damit will ich jetzt nich hetzen, bevor man mir das unterstellt. Ich finde die Mentalität nur ziemlich lustig und verstörend zugleich.
> ...



Im arabischen Raum herrscht nun mal eine patriarchische Gesellschaft.
Muss man nicht gut finden, finde ich persönlich auch blöd, genauso wie anders herum.
Ebenso finde ich einige Bräuche komisch, aber so ist das eben mit anderen Kulturen.
Da kann es auch mal passieren, dass Asiaten zu Besuch kommen und der Hund des Nachbarn plötzlich weg ist.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Das scheint dich ja tief getroffen zu haben. Ganz ehrlich, tut mir Leid, wenn ich dir da Unrecht getan habe. Du darfst mir gerne genau erklären, was du mit deinem Post aussagen wolltest.



Sag mal hast du keinen Kopf zum Denken? Oder reicht das denken nur soweit bis dir irgendwelche lächerlichen Vorwürfe in den Sinn kommen mit denen du andere beleidigen kannst?
Immerhin willst du doch sicher als mündiger selbstdenkender Bürger angesehen werden, da musst du auf gewisse Zusammenhänge in Aussagen doch wohl selbst kommen können.
Aber bitte, ich erkläre es dir gerne nochmal:

Der Islam ist auch in Europa nicht so friedlich wie du das gerne hättest, außer du beschränkst "Friedlichkeit" außschließlich auf kriegerisches handeln, den der Islam besteht auch in Europa nicht nur aus ein paar dutzend Menschen die mal ab und zu Terroranschläge verüben, wie es die RAF mal irgendwann vor ein paar Jahrzehnten gemacht hat.
Radikale islamische Ansichten und Denkmuster sind auch in Europa schon lange in der Gesellschaft angekommen und ja in einer Minderheit der Gesellschaft, aber in der Gesellschaft, das kannst du in Städten mit großen muslimischen Gemeinden jeden Tag sehen, das siehtst du daran das sich Moslems in öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln mit den Taten von Terroristen die Karikaturisten umbringen soldiarisch / verständnisvoll zeigen, das siehtst du daran das Frauen in Städten wie Berlin vollverschleiert durch die Straßen laufen können, das muslimische Frauen mit Abstand hinter ihren Männern laufen müssen, das nicht wenige Straftaten nicht mehr vom Staat aufgeklärt werden weil Moslems das über "Friedensrichter" regeln statt über Polizei und Staatsanwaltschaft und so Straftaten verschleiert werden,, das siehst du an Muslimen die bereits jahrzente hier leben und trotzdem nicht in der Gesellschaft angekommen sind, das siehst du an der mangelnden Akzeptanz von vor jungen Muslimen beim Grundgesetz, das siehts du an Ehrenmorden, an Zwangsheiraten, an Straßenzügen in Stadteilen mit Geschäften, Banken, Anwälten, Cafes, usw. die sich voll und ganz auf muslimische Kunden ausgerichtet haben die kein Deutsch, Französisch, Englisch ect. sprechen, an inzwischen wieder häufig auftretenden Antisemitismus der von europäischen Muslimen ausgeht, daran das Koranlehrer an europäischen Koranschulen meist aus muslimischen Ländern kommen, kein Deutsch sprechen, die Gesellschaft nicht kennen, daran das Männer wie Erdogan deutsche Muslime unter Beifall in Deutschland dazu auffordern können sich nicht in die Gesellschaft zu integrieren, und vieles mehr.
All das sind Ergebnisse europäischer verfehlter Integrationspolitik, Fehler entstanden durch falsche Toleranz gegenüber dem Islam und mangelnder Durchsetzung gegenüber einem zutiefst konservativen Islam der auch nach und nach in Europa seine Wurzeln schlägt.

All das sind die Dinge die zu den Beispielen geführt haben die ich aufgeführt habe und die zeigen das auch in Europa der Islam nicht nur friedlich ist, nicht nur ein paar verwirrte Terroristen hier rückständig sind.
Es sind inzwischen ganze teile der muslimischen Gesellschaft in Europa die sich mit dem rückwärtsgewanten Islam solidarisieren und ihn eigentlich für richtig halten, die in ihrer eigenen paralellwelt neben dem Rest von Europa leben.
Und ja, wie ich bereits sagte, es ist eine Minderheit, aber eine Minderheit im Kern der Gesellschaft und keine kleine Gruppe außerhalb der Gesellschaft Europas, oder an Europas gesellschaftlichen Rand!

Mehr bringe ich damit nicht zum Ausdruck, wollte ich nicht zum Ausdruck bringen und werde ich nicht zum Ausdruck bringen und damit nehme ich auch niemanden in Sippenhaft.



Threshold schrieb:


> Und jetzt weißt du auch, wieso ich bei dem Begriff der Demokratie auch den Begriff des Rechtsstaates dazu nehme.
> Denn Demokratien gibt es eine Menge, die Türkei gehört da auch zu, aber ein Rechtsstaat ist noch mal was ganz anderes und da gehört die Türkei nicht dazu.
> Und schwach ist da nur die Bildung, denn Erdogan holt sich seine Stimmen von dem Teil der Bevölkerung, der bildungsfern ist.
> Also das, was die Union hier auch macht.
> So ist das eben mit Konservativen. Da werden die "Werte" hochgehalten -- bei der Union die christlichen und bei Erdogan die muslimischen und schwupps hast du Anhänger und Wähler.



Nur das Deutschland auch in Sachen Rechtsstaatlichkeit immer wieder schwächelt, versagt und es meist nur dann zuverlässig funktioniert wen es in bestimmte Interessen passt.

Beispiele für fragwürdiges rechtsstaatliches Handeln:
- Überhangmandate werden vom Bundesverfassungsgericht als unzulässig erklärt, es dauert ewig bis darauf reagiert wird und dann wird auch eine zimlich löchrige und teils fragwürdige Lösung umgesetzt.
- Die Berechnungsgrundlage des Arbeitslosengeld II wird vom Bundesverfassungsgericht als nicht nachvollziehbar und realitätsfern geahndet. Die Beträge als zu niedrig eingestuft. Bis heute wurde das nicht zufriedenstellend ausgebessert.
- Uli Hoeneß hinterzieht mindestens 30 Millionen an Steuergeldern und bekommt läpische 3 Jahre und 6 Monate Haft dafür, trotz Verschleierung und nur stückenweisen Geständnis, wo andere für 500.000 Euro schon 6 Jahre in den Bau wandern.
- Der Verfassungsschutz öffnet Briefe mit Dampferzeugern in  Thüringen, ohne konkreten Verdacht und verletzt somit das Briefgeheimnis
- bei der Bekämpfung von Lobbyismus und Korruption versagt der Rechtsstaat auch regelmäßig
- genauso bei der der Aufklärung des Spionageskandals wo man bis heute dem Untersuchungsausschuss nicht den Einblick in geforderte Dokumente gewährt
- usw.

Auch Deutschland muss sich also vorwerfen lassen das seine Rechtsstaatlichkeit nicht selten deutliche Defizite aufzuweisen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> A) Welche Verantwortung haben wir denn bitte schön?


An Dir scheinen sämtliche Werte des christlichen Abendlandes vorbei gegangen zu sein. Lies Dich in den Humanismus ein, schau in die Charte der Menschenrechte, verstehe das Konzept der Nächstenliebe. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> B) Wie kommt es eigentlich, dass die einzige Religion die es geschafft hat einen Angstbegriff zu etabilieren (Islamophob) gleichzeitig die Gruppe ist, die selbst am meisten andersdenkende verfolgt?


Schon mal den Begriff des Antisemitismus gehört? Schon mal mitbekommen, wie und mit welchen Waffen sich Evangelen und Katoliken beschimpfen, z.B. in Nordirland? Aber der typische deutsche Rechtsradikale ist natürlich ein Ausbund an Toleranz gegenüber Andersdenkenden, wobei das beeinhalten würde, dass deutsche Rechtradikale und Asylheimanzünder überhaupt denken können. Der Beweis ist noch nicht erbracht worden. Es ist köstlich, was man hier zu lesen bekommt.



Iconoclast schrieb:


> Von den ersten 50 Staaten, die zB aktiv Christen verfolgen, sind 38 islamisch. Nur mal so...


Und wie heißen christliche Staaten, in denen wie in Deutschland in den letzten zehn Jahren 160 Menschen nur wegen Religion oder Herkunft ermordet werden?
Gibt es da auch eine top 50 und wo liegt Deutschland in so einer Statistik?


----------



## thunderofhate (19. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Threshold schrieb:


> Im arabischen Raum herrscht nun mal eine patriarchische Gesellschaft.
> Muss man nicht gut finden, finde ich persönlich auch blöd, genauso wie anders herum.
> Ebenso finde ich einige Bräuche komisch, aber so ist das eben mit anderen Kulturen.
> Da kann es auch mal passieren, dass Asiaten zu Besuch kommen und der Hund des Nachbarn plötzlich weg ist.


Das passiert aber nur in deutschen Komödien. 

Naja, anscheinend kommt es da gar nicht so selten vor, dass man seine Frau für eine große Zahl an Kamelen verkauft.
Mir bricht das das Herz.  

Das Interessante ist ja, dass diese Mentalität, die auch sicher viele Flüchtlinge haben, wenn nicht der Großteil, bei uns nun auf eine ganz andere Welt trifft.
In Köln habe ich mich mit einem Freund mit 2 Asylanten unterhalten. Sie haben davon bereichtet, dass sie sich als erstes Drogen besorgten, weil man das hier ja darf.
Ein syrischer Flüchtilng, der in Syrien ein Auge und ein Bein verloren hat dachte, dass er hier beides direkt bereitgestellt bekommt.
Er sprach davon, dass die Mediziner hier zaubern könnten. Natürlich kann ich von ihm nicht auf alle schließen, aber wie gut kann die medizinische Versorgung in Syrien auch vor diesem Konflikt gewesen sein, wenn derjenige so etwas glaubt?
Mit einem Algerier spiele ich regelmäßig Fußball. Es spricht fließend französisch, gebrochen englisch und einzelne Worte deutsch.
Ich fragte ihn, ob es für ihn ein Frankreich nicht einfacher gewesen wäre, weil er hier auch niemanden kennt.
Auch er war der Meinung, dass es hier in Deutschland wesentlich besser aussieht. Komischerwese sind sowohl er als auch der Syrer momentan relativ enttäuscht. 
Keine Wunderheiler und auch nicht das Bild, das der Welt außerhalb von Deutschland vermittelt wird.
Der Algerier ist übrigens ziemlich nett. Er hat mich auch schon gefragt, ob ich mit ihm zur Moschee gehe. Habe ihm erklärt, dass ich bekennender Christ bin.
Sein Deutsch wird übrigens bereits besser! 

(Ich hoffe, es ist okay, wenn ich hier meine persönlichen Erfahrungen schildere. Ich denke, die meisten kennen kein Asylanten oder Flüchtlinge persönlich.)


----------



## BlackAcetal (19. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Bei uns ist grad ein Fest:

Freigerichter Fest der Nationen, 
besser Bunt. 

Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Threshold (19. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Beispiele für fragwürdiges rechtsstaatliches Handeln:
> - Überhangmandate werden vom Bundesverfassungsgericht als unzulässig erklärt, es dauert ewig bis darauf reagiert wird und dann wird auch eine zimlich löchrige und teils fragwürdige Lösung umgesetzt.
> - Die Berechnungsgrundlage des Arbeitslosengeld II wird vom Bundesverfassungsgericht als nicht nachvollziehbar und realitätsfern geahndet. Die Beträge als zu niedrig eingestuft. Bis heute wurde das nicht zufriedenstellend ausgebessert.
> - Uli Hoeneß hinterzieht mindestens 30 Millionen an Steuergeldern und bekommt läpische 3 Jahre und 6 Monate Haft dafür, trotz Verschleierung und nur stückenweisen Geständnis, wo andere für 500.000 Euro schon 6 Jahre in den Bau wandern.
> ...



Wenns um Wahlen geht, haben die Politiker sowieso eine sehr läppische Haltung, sie man ja gut an der Wahl des Kölner Oberbürgermeisters. Ich weiß nicht, wie lange es dauert, ein für alle gerechtes Wahlsystem auszuarbeiten. Du etwa?

Ich kenne die Grundlage, da wird, glaube ich eine Düsseldorfer Tabelle genutzt, oder so. Ausgerechnet Düsseldorf, wo sowieso nur Prollos und Selbstverliebte Neureiche wohnen. 
Das ist ja auch nichts neues aber auch hier ist das Ausarbeiten sehr kompliziert und beim Ständigen Wechsel in den zuständigen Ministerien sowieso eine Sache für sich.

Uli hat, wenn ich nicht irre, die mindesstrafe bekommen, die möglich war. Komisch, dass die Staatsanwaltschaft und der Richter die neu eingereichten Unterlagen nicht geprüft haben, so nach dem Motte -- Jetzt gehst du erst mal für 2 Monate in U Haft, denn so lange brauchen wir für das Sichten der Unterlagen.
Ob es in Deutschland ein Bonus für Promis gibt, weiß ich nicht, aber es ist nicht neu, dass du dich freikaufen kannst, entsprechend Geld vorausgesetzt. Uli macht das Wohl und zahlt 65 Millionen Strafe, oder so. Frag mich aber nicht, woher er das Geld dafür nimmt.

Ich halte den Verfassungsschutz für überflüssig, sieht man ja gut an der NSU Sache, wo der mehr blockiert hat. Aber so ist das eben mit Geheimdiensten, die haben ihre "Freiheiten". NSA lässt grüßen. Wo ich ja immer noch frage, wieso Deutschland nicht konsequent dagegen vorgeht. 

Das mit der Korruption ist so eine Sache. Offiziell gibt es sie nicht. Aber so mancher WEchsel von Politikern in die Wirtschaft ist schon wunderlich. Da kriegen die Beraterverträge und keiner weiß, was das soll.

Aber auch hier gilt eben, wenn dir die Regierung nicht passt, wähl sie ab. Wenn deine Stimme nicht reicht, mach das Publik und werbe für mehr Stimmen. Wenn das auch nicht reicht, werde politisch aktiv. All das kannst du hier machen, im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Staaten.

Aber das ganze passt jetzt nicht so ganz hier rein. Da könnte man durchaus einen neuen Thread aufmachen und das näher betrachten.


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> An Dir scheinen sämtliche Werte des christlichen Abendlandes vorbei gegangen zu sein.



Bin Atheist.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Lies Dich in den Humanismus ein, schau in die Charte der Menschenrechte, verstehe das Konzept der Nächstenliebe.



Erklärt mir immer noch nicht, warum ich für irgendwelche Menschen zehntausend Kilometer weit entfernt verantwortlich bin. Das ist das Problem der Leute vor Ort, nicht meins.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Schon mal den Begriff des Antisemitismus gehört?



Klar, nur steckt da das Wort Angst (Phobie) nicht drin. Ergo ist meiner Aussage immer noch richtig. Nur der Islam hat einen Angstbegriff etabilieren können.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Schon mal mitbekommen, wie und mit welchen Waffen sich Evangelen und Katoliken beschimpfen, z.B. in Nordirland?



Mit Waffen beschimpfen?



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Aber der typische deutsche Rechtsradikale ist natürlich ein Ausbund an Toleranz gegenüber Andersdenkenden, wobei das beeinhalten würde, dass deutsche Rechtradikale und Asylheimanzünder überhaupt denken können.



Zusammenhang?



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es ist köstlich, was man hier zu lesen bekommt.



Das ist doch schön, dass du amüsiert bist.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Ich finde schade, dass hier anscheinend kaum oder keine Muslime in diesem  Thread anwesend sind, die der anti-islamischen Post-Flut mal ein wenig  kontra geben. Zudem sind nach meinem Dafürhalten zu wenig Diskutanten  hier, die an ein multikulturelles Europa glauben und  Thesen a la "Der  Islam gehört nicht nach Europa" und "Die Muslime könnten uns überrennen  und dann überwältigen" bekämpfen. Und auch die These, dass wir keine humanitäre Verantwortung gegenüber dem aktuellen Flüchtlingstrom haben, ist eigentlich ein Unding, wo mir echt auch die Worte fehlen. Da tun sich seelische Abgründe auf, die mich erschüttern.


Muslime arbeiten und aufgeklärte Deutsche auch. Wer treibt sich arbeitslos im Netz rum und stichelt gegen andere? In dieser Studie wurde das Thema gut beleuchtet:
Der Postillon: Studie: Abschiebung von Nazis wÃ¼rde Staatskasse um Milliarden entlasten

Ebenso wurde hier der letzten Flüchtlingswelle nach Deutschland erklärt, dass ihr ehemaliges Heimatland jetzt wieder eine sicheres Herkunftsland ist. Da drohen auch Abschiebungen von Millionen:
Der Postillon: Gebiet der ehemaligen DDR zu sicherem HerkunftsÂ*land erklÃ¤rt: Millionen droht Abschiebung

Im vom IS-unterdrückten Gebiet werden Menschen erbarmungslos abgeschlachtet. Natürlich nimmt man jeden Flüchtlich auf, dem der Tod droht. Dann kämpft man gegen den IS und die Leute gehen zurück. Aber natürlich wollen unsere Konzerne die Fachleute, und davon gibt es genügend unter den Flüchtlingen, hier behalten. Unsere Bevölkerung ist rückläufig, ganze Gemeinden verweisen. Wenn ich an die große Einwanderungswelle der Perser denke, als Khomeni an die Macht kam, sehe ich nur gut gebildete Experser um mich herum. Friedlich und fleißig. Wo ist das Problem? Das Problem sind ausgrenzende Deppen, die Mitbürgern das Leben schwer machen. Wenn man sich das Pack anschaut, welches Asylantenheime anzündet, wird einem schlecht.

Warum haben die Pegida-Deppen nicht erkannt, dass sie NICHT für Deutschland sprechen, sondern für eine kleine Minderheit. Hunderttausende Menschen in ganz Deutschland und sogar Bayern gingen GEGEN Ausländerfeindlichkeit auf die Straße.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Bin Atheist.


Aha, und das schließt in Deinem Fall ein, dass Du keinerlei Werte über Deinen eigenen Luxus hinaus hast? Dann hast Du in unserem Kulturkreis nichts verloren. Bösmenschen brauchen wir hier nicht. Aber in diesen aufgeklärtem Rechtsstaat passiert Dir nichts und die höflichen und nächstenlieben Mensche um Dich herum werden Dir trotz Deiner absonderlichen Meinung kein Haar krümmen oder Dich gar abschieben wollen. Ganz im Gegensatz zu diesem komischen Pack in diesem Land. 160 Morde gehen auf Rechtsradikales Konto und hunderte angezündete Gebäude. P A C K ist das. Aber dieses Pack zu verteidigen ist in diesem Land mit der Meinungsfreiheit abgesichert, solange man deren Straftaten  nicht glorifiziert oder sonst wie unterstützt.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Zusammenhang?.


Das Du keine Zusammenhänge erkennst, zeigst Du eindrucksvoll. Was soll man da weiter erklären?


----------



## DarkScorpion (19. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ich schmeiß mich weg. Du belegst deine haltlosen Vorwürfe mit dem Postillon. Mach weiter. Ich will heute noch richtig was zum lachen haben


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Satire ist die beste Waffe gegen Stumpfsinn. 
Wir können darüber lachen, das rechtsradikale Pack versteht die Satire nicht.

Der ist auch gut, oder? Einfach mal ordendlich Rache nehmen an den Syrien!
Der Postillon: Nazis rÃ¤chen sich an FlÃ¼chtlingen, indem sie nach Syrien fliehen


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und wie heißen christliche Staaten, in denen wie in Deutschland in den letzten zehn Jahren 160 Menschen nur wegen Religion oder Herkunft ermordet werden?
> Gibt es da auch eine top 50 und wo liegt Deutschland in so einer Statistik?



Sind diese Morde staatlicherseits organisiert? So wie das Vorgehen gegen die Christen und Homosexuelle in islamischen Ländern durch den Staat erfolgen?



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Aha, und das schließt in Deinem Fall ein, dass Du keinerlei Werte über Deinen eigenen Luxus hinaus hast?



Das heißt, dass du mir nicht mit dem Hinweis "christliches Abendland" kommen musst.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Dann hast Du in unserem Kulturkreis nichts verloren.



Aber der Islam hat was hier verloren?

Ach und du hast die Deutungshoheit, wer etwas in diesem Kulturkreis verloren hat?



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Bösmenschen brauchen wir hier nicht.



Duden | Suchen | Bösmenschen



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Aber in diesen aufgeklärtem Rechtsstaat passiert Dir nichts und die höflichen und nächstenlieben Mensche um Dich herum werden Dir trotz Deiner absonderlichen Meinung kein Haar krümmen oder Dich gar abschieben wollen.



Was wir unter anderem der Tatsache zu verdanken haben, dass der Islam hier (noch) keine Macht hat.

Wer entscheidet eigentlich, wessen Meinung absonderlich ist und welche nicht? Du?



interessierterUser schrieb:


> 160 Morde gehen auf Rechtsradikales Konto und hunderte angezündete Gebäude.



Dafür gibt es die Judikative. Wo ist das Problem?



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Aber dieses Pack zu verteidigen ist in diesem Land mit der Meinungsfreiheit abgesichert, solange man deren Straftaten  nicht glorifiziert oder sonst wie unterstützt.



Wer verteidigt hier im Forum Morde durch Rechtsradikale? Bitte genau den Beitrag markieren.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das Du keine Zusammenhänge erkennst, zeigst Du eindrucksvoll. Was soll man da weiter erklären?



Warum kriegt ihr es eigentlich nie hin, nicht persönlich zu werden?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das heißt, dass du mir nicht mit dem Hinweis "christliches Abendland" kommen musst.


Das ist aber die so laut beschrieene LEITKULTUR, oder sind wir doch offen und tolierieren andere Meinungen, selbst die von ausgrenzenden intoleranten?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Aber der Islam hat was hier verloren?


Wir haben eine Verfassung, vergessen? Die gilt auch für Dich
GG - Einzelnorm



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> BTW du sagst Pegida spricht nicht für die Menschen, entscheidest aber selbst wer etwas in unserem Kulturkreis verloren hat und wer nicht.


Ich halte Dir nur den Spiegel vor, hast Du das nicht bemerkt?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Duden | Suchen | Bösmenschen


Ich bemerkte es schon an den letzten Beiträgen, jeder Wortwitz fehlt Dir. Einfach mal den Geist öffnen, das hilft....



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Was wir unter anderem der Tatsache zu verdanken haben, dass der Islam hier (noch) keine Macht hat.


Ab wann hat denn etwas Macht? Reichen Dir nicht die Atombomben von Pakistan? Und, ist der Weltfrieden jetzt gestört? 
Schon mal im fundamentalischen Christenland gewesen, im dem der Ku Klux Klan Menschen ansteckt, heute noch? Ganz
schön gefährlich, wenn dumme Menschen Macht bekommen.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wer entscheidet eigentlich, wessen Meinung absonderlich ist und welche nicht? Du?


Ich entscheide es für mich. du kannst es gerne für Dich entschieden. Aber es fällt ein wenig unter gesellschaftliche Werte.
Wenn man diese  natürlich ablehnt und jenseits der deutschen Kultur lebt, wird man die Mehrheit der Deutschen absonderlich
finden. Ich weiss, alle Deutschen sind Gutmenschen, nur Du nicht!



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Dafür gibt es die Judikative. Wo ist das Problem?


Das es unglaublich ist, dass so etwas überhaupt passiert. Du hast also kein Problem damit, dass 160 Mitbürger einfach gemeuchelt werden?
Aber Du hast ein Problem damit, wenn in islamischen Staaten irgendwo weit weg Christen verfolgt werden, die gegen gültige Gesetze
verstießen, wie z.B. das bekehren anderer oder das verbreiten christlicher Schriften. Sehr merkwürdig....



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wer verteidigt hier im Forum Morde durch Rechtsradikale? Bitte genau den Beitrag markieren.


Ich sage nur, wohin so ein Gedankengut führt. Ich würde hier niemanden etwas unterstellen. Ich kenne Euch nicht. Aber nachdenken,
was die eigene Haltung bedingt, sollte man. Wie ich Dich verstehe, hättest Du also kein Problem, einen Zaum um Europa zu bauen
und zuzusehen, wie Kinder am Zaun verrecken? Hattest Du ein Problem mit der Mauer durch Deutschland? 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Warum kriegt ihr es eigentlich nie hin, nicht persönlich zu werden?


Wen meinst Du mit "Ihr"? Meinst Du denkende Menschen? Und wie sollte eine Diskussion nicht persönlich sein. Ich rede mit Dir.
Wir können auch über das Wetter reden, wenn Dir Reflektion über Deine Worte zu anstrengend ist. Du unterstellst mir zusammen-
hanglose Worte und wenn ich antworte, dass du häufiger den Zusammenhang nicht siehst, bin ich also persönlich? Aha....

Das hier könnte Dir gefallen:
http://cdn1.spiegel.de/images/image-892780-galleryV9-phix.jpg


----------



## Dennisth (19. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Ich finde schade, dass hier anscheinend kaum oder keine Muslime in diesem  Thread anwesend sind, die der anti-islamischen Post-Flut mal ein wenig  kontra geben.



Nur mal so als Info-Frage: Wo genau sind denn hier Posts, die die Regeln verletzen? Hätte gerne ein paar Beispiele.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Zudem sind nach meinem Dafürhalten zu wenig Diskutanten  hier, die an ein multikulturelles Europa glauben und  Thesen a la "Der  Islam gehört nicht nach Europa" und "Die Muslime könnten uns überrennen  und dann überwältigen" bekämpfen.



Bitte sag mir, dass du mich auch meinst. Bitte 



Split99999 schrieb:


> Und auch die These, dass wir keine humanitäre Verantwortung gegenüber dem aktuellen Flüchtlingstrom haben, ist eigentlich ein Unding, wo mir echt auch die Worte fehlen. Da tun sich seelische Abgründe auf, die mich erschüttern.



Es gibt hier einen großen Unterschied zwischen Flüchtlingen aus Kriegsgebieten und "Flüchtlingen" die hier Geld wollen, weil sie in ihrem Land nichts getan haben (aka Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge / Nutznießer). Das hat auch  nichts damit zu, dass wir hier "keinen Islam" oder sonstiges wollen sondern einfach damit, dass wir unsere eigenen Probleme mit dem Sozialsystem haben und nicht noch zusätzliche "Belastungen" brauchen, weil die in ihrem Land sowas nicht haben.

Fakt ist einfach, dass sehr viele dieser "Flüchtlinge" nach hier kommen und nicht mehr weg wollen, weil sie hier eben Geld fürs nichts tun bekommen und in ihrem Land nichts bekommen und arbeiten MÜSSEN um Geld zu bekommen. Was meinst du wohl, warum so viele "Flüchtlinge" ihren Ausweis, ihre Papiere "verlieren"? Weil die Schlepper ihnen diese Sachen abgenommen haben oder eher weil sie sonst direkt abgeschoben werden, weil sie eben nicht aus einem Kriegsgebiet kommen?

Auch wenn es eine blöde News ist aber: Flüchtlinge und Bankkonten: Wenn Integration am Schalter scheitert - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Findest du jetzt auch, dass wir den "Flüchtlingen" ohne eine Identitätsüberprüfung ein Bankkonto geben sollten? Weil sie sind ja so arm und kennen es nicht anders. Außerdem wäre es "humanitär" nicht zu Verantworten, dass Deutsche Bürger ein Bankkonto haben, aber die armen "Flüchtlinge" nicht


----------



## Bester_Nick (19. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Sag mal hast du keinen Kopf zum Denken? Oder reicht das denken   nur  soweit bis dir irgendwelche lächerlichen Vorwürfe in den Sinn   kommen mit  denen du andere beleidigen kannst?
> Immerhin willst du doch sicher als mündiger selbstdenkender Bürger    angesehen werden, da musst du auf gewisse Zusammenhänge in Aussagen doch    wohl selbst kommen können.
> Aber bitte, ich erkläre es dir gerne nochmal: [...]



Das Problem  ist, du hattest mir nichts erklärt, sondern mir einfach   stichpunktartig  was vor den Latz geknallt, das ich dann irgendwie   interpretieren  musste. Und in emotional aufgeladenen Streitgesprächen   kann es schon mal  vorkommen, dass solch ein stichpunktartiger Post vom   Opponent nicht  die wohlgesonnenste Interpretation erfährt. Da hast  du  also auch ein  Stück weit selber Schuld. Aber vergessen wir das. Ich   entschuldige mich.

Was  deine Erklärung betrifft, so verstehe ich jetzt, was du meinst.    Allerdings ist "Friedlichkeit" für mich nichts anderes als das "befreit    sein von Gewalt". Und du hast in deiner Erklärung - wenn ich das   richtig  sehe - nicht eine Sache genannt, die von gewalttätigen Muslimen   zeugt.  Ehrenmorde, okay, so etwas ähnliches haben wir unter Deutschen   aber  auch. Nennt sich Familiendrama. Kannst ja mal "Familiendrama"   googlen,  dann wirst du haufenweise Meldungen finden. Aber sonst hast du   nur  Sachen genannt, die für meine Begriffe wenig bis nichts mit  "Unfrieden" zu tun haben.  Wovon soll denn konkret der "Unfrieden"   ausgehen, wenn  eine Muslima vollverschleiert über die Straße läuft,  eine  muslimische Gruppe  kein Deutsch kann (da kenn ich auch viele  Polen o0)  oder Geschäfte auf  muslimische Kunden ausgelegt sind? Wenn  Straftaten  unter Muslimen  verschleiert werden ist das zweifellos  bedenklich und  ungesetzlich, aber  liegt darin tatsächlich eine reele  Gefahr für  unseren Frieden?  Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass sich die  Polizei  sogar darüber freut,  zumindest wenn es sich um Bagatellen  handelt. Schließlich wird sie so entlastet. Und  wenn der eine oder  andere  Muslim für die Anschläge auf Charlie Hebdo  Verständis zeigt,  dann ist  das erst mal ein Vollidiot und niemand der Unfrieden stiftet  oder gar ein  potentieller Terrorist. Ich hatte mir  früher mal Videos  von Breivik auf Youtube angeschaut  und stieß dort auf Kommentare, in   denen sich Deutsche mit ihm  solidarisch zeigten und das ist noch  milde  ausgedrückt. Darüber  habe ich mir auch keine Sorgen gemacht, weil ich   weiß, dass es nur das Gelaber von  Vollidioten ist. 

Alles, was du gesagt hast, stimmt. Aber die These, dass beinahe alle  Muslime in Europa friedlich sind, hast du damit meines Erachtens nicht  widerlegt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Dennisth schrieb:


> ... (aka Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge / Schmarotzer). ...


Aha, Kriegsflüchtlinge aus Syrien sind also Schmarotzer, aha. Du weisst, woher dieses Wort stammt und in welchem Zusammenhang es genutzt wurde? 

Lies Dir diesen Artikel in Ruhe durch und überlege Dir, in welche Ecke Dich die Nutzung des Vokalulars dieser Zeit stellt. Du kannst Dir jetzt aussuchen
entweder als naiv, kindlich provokativ oder dazu zugehörend eingestuft zu werden. Du kannst bestimmte Symbole und Worte auch einfach weglassen.
Das ist die frei gestellt in diesem freiem Land mit freier Meinungsäußerung. Aber diese Freiheit erlaubt es mir auch, mir frei eine Meinung zu bilden.
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sprache_des_Nationalsozialismus


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das ist aber die so laut beschrieene LEITKULTUR, oder sind wir doch offen und tolierieren andere Meinungen, selbst die von ausgrenzenden intoleranten? ]



Ich habe nie etwas von einer Leitkultur gesagt.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wir haben eine Verfassung, vergessen? Die gilt auch für Dich
> GG - Einzelnorm



GG - Einzelnorm



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich halte Dir nur den Spiegel vor, hast Du das nicht bemerkt?



Welchen Spiegel? Weil ich gegen eine totalitäre Ideologie bin, bin ich also der böse? Merkwürdige Logik.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich bemerkte es schon an den letzten Beiträgen, jeder Wortwitz fehlt Dir. Einfach mal den Geist öffnen, das hilft....



Ich wüsste nicht, inwiefern Wortwitz bei der Thematik helfen sollte.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ab wann hat denn etwas Macht? Reichen Dir nicht die Atombomben von Pakistan? Und, ist der Weltfrieden jetzt gestört?



Definitiv, frag mal die Inder.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Scon mal im fundamentalischten Christenland gewesen, im dem der Ku Klux Klan Menschen ansteckt, heute noch? Ganz schön gefährlich, wenn dumme Menschen Macht bekommen.



Agiert der Ku-Klux-Klan staatlich organisert, so wie die Sittenpolizei in einigen islamischen Ländern?



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich entscheide es für mich. du kannst es gerne für Dich entschieden. Aber es fällt ein wenig unter gesellschaftliche Werte.
> Wenn man diese  natürlich ablehnt und jenseits der deutschen Kultur lebt, wird man die Mehrheit der Deutschen absonderlich
> finden. Ich weiss, alle Deutschen sind Gutmenschen, nur Du nicht!



Welche Werte lehne ich denn ab und wo lebe ich "jenseits" der deutschen Kultur? 

PS: Die Mehrheit der Deutschen hat 1939 auch das Attentat durch Georg Elser auf Hitler verurteilt. Ich finde der Georg Elser war ein Held. 

Die Mehrheit hat nicht automatisch recht.



			
				Kurt Tucholsky schrieb:
			
		

> In Deutschland gilt derjenige, der auf Schmutz hinweist, für viel gefährlicher als derjenige, der den Schmutz macht.



Das erklärt dann warum ich für meinen Versuch über eine totalitäre Ideologie aufzuklären so bekämpft werde.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das es unglaublich ist, dass so etwas überhaupt passiert. Du hast also kein Problem damit, dass 160 Mitbürger einfach gemeuchelt werden?



Ohne Unterstellung geht es nicht oder wie? Wo habe ich geschrieben, dass ich damit kein Problem habe?



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das es unglaublich ist, dass so etwas überhaupt passiert. Du hast also kein Problem damit, dass 160 Mitbürger einfach gemeuchelt werden?
> Aber Du hast ein Problem damit, wenn in islamischen Staaten irgendwo weit weg Christen verfolgt werden, die gegen gültige Gesetze
> verstießen, wie z.B. das bekehren anderer oder das verbreiten christlicher Schriften. Sehr merkwürdig....



Hab ich das geschrieben? Ich habe ein Problem damit, dass das die Aussicht für Deutschland und Europa ist, wenn wir weiter den Islam importieren.

Und der Verweis mit gültigen Gesetzen ist einfach nur widerlich. Diese Gesetze sind UNRECHT. In Deutschland waren Juden auch mal per Gesetz Bürger zweiter Klasse, und die Gesetze waren auch Unrecht.

Aber jetzt sehe ich langsam woher der Wind weht.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich sage nur, wohin so ein Gedankengut führt.



Nichts anderes mache ich, wenn ich über die Gefahren des Islams aufkläre. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich würde hier niemanden etwas unterstellen.



Warum dann die Frage, ob ich keine Problem mit Morden habe? Das ist eine Unterstellung.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wie ich Dich verstehe, hättest Du also kein Problem, einen Zaum um Europa zu bauen und zuzusehen, wie Kinder am Zaun verrecken?



Wenn sie keinen Anspruch auf Asyl haben, kein Arbeitsvisum und/oder aus einem sicheren Staat kommen. Ja absolut, damit hätte ich keine Probleme. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Hattest Du ein Problem mit der Mauer durch Deutschland?



Ja.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wen meinst Du mit "Ihr"?



Die "der Islam ist so friedlich und harmlos" Frakion.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Meinst Du denkende Menschen?



Also bin ich kein denkender Mensch? Und das ist keine indirekte Unterstellung?



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und wie sollte eine Diskussion nicht persönlich sein. Ich rede mit Dir.



Unterstellte ich dir, dass du Morde gutheißt oder nicht denken kannst?



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wir können auch über das Wetter reden, wenn Dir Reflektion über Deine Worte zu anstrengend ist. Du unterstellst mir zusammenhanglose Worte und wenn ich antworte, dass du häufiger den Zusammenhang nicht siehst, bin ich also persönlich? Aha....



Wo sehe ich denn den "Zusammenhang" nicht? 

Und wenn du behauptest ich hätte kein Problem mit Morden durch Rechtsradikale oder ich würde sie sogar gutheißten, ja dann unterstellst du mir etwas.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das hier könnte Dir gefallen:
> http://cdn1.spiegel.de/images/image-892780-galleryV9-phix.jpg



Und wie soll ich das auffassen, wenn nicht als indirekte Unterstellung?

Kannst du nicht ohne Unterstellung schreiben?



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Aha, Kriegsflüchtlinge aus Syrien sind also Schmarotzer, aha. Du weisst, woher dieses Wort stammt und in welchem Zusammenhang es genutzt wurde?
> 
> Lies Dir diesen Artikel in Ruhe durch und überlege Dir, in welche Ecke Dich die Nutzung des Vokalulars dieser Zeit stellt. Du kannst Dir jetzt aussuchen
> entweder als naiv, kindlich provokativ oder dazu zugehörend eingestuft zu werden. Du kannst bestimmte Symbole und Worte auch einfach weglassen.
> ...



Er sagt Wirtschaftslüchtlinge und du kommst mit Kriegsflüchtlinge. Wo ist denn da der Zusammenhang?

Übrigens schön wie du mit dem verlinkten Artikel wieder einem anderen Diskussionsteilnehmer Nähe zum Nationalsozialsmus unterstellen willst. Ich glaube langsam wirklich, dass du nicht anders kannst.


----------



## Dennisth (19. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Aha, Kriegsflüchtlinge aus Syrien sind also Schmarotzer, aha. Du weisst, woher dieses Wort stammt und in welchem Zusammenhang es genutzt wurde?
> 
> Lies Dir diesen Artikel in Ruhe durch und überlege Dir, in welche Ecke Dich die Nutzung des Vokalulars dieser Zeit stellt. Du kannst Dir jetzt aussuchen
> entweder als naiv, kindlich provokativ oder dazu zugehörend eingestuft zu werden. Du kannst bestimmte Symbole und Worte auch einfach weglassen.
> ...



Niedlich. Du hast anscheinend nicht ganz gelesen, ich habe geschrieben, dass es einen Unterschied zwischen Flüchtlingen aus Kriegsgebieten (aka Syrien) UND "Flüchtlingen" aus anderen, wirtschaftlich schwachen aber stabilen, Ländern gibt. 

Oh nein Hitler hat das Wort genutzt, also muss ja automatisch jeder, der eins seiner Wörter nutzt automatisch ein Nazi / rechter sein.  
Das Wort "Schmarotzer" kommt vom spätmittelhochdeutsch Wort "smorotzer" und bedeutet Bettler. Ein Synonym wäre Nutznießer. Duden | Schma­rot­zer | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Synonyme, Herkunft

Ich lasse mich hier nichts ins rechte Eck stellen, nur weil Hitler so ein Wort gesagt / geschrieben hat. Wenn dem so wäre, wären 90 % der Weltbevölkerung Nazis, weil Hitler bestimmt auch Worte wie "der, die" oder auch "das" genutzt hat. 

Mal von der Wortwahl abgesehen, wie würdest du denn die Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge, die hier Ärger machen, uns auf der Tasche liegen und sich ein "schönes" Leben auf kosten anderer machen wollen, denn so nennen? 

Extra für dich ändere ich aber das Wort in "Nutznießer" um.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (19. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Diese Subkulturen hast du ja jetzt schon. Auch wenn man es nicht glauben will, wir haben in Deutschland NoGoAreas, die von Familien und Clans beherrscht werden, wo die deutsche Justiz ausgehebelt wird.
> Es gab doch hier mal eine Verlinkung zu einem Video von einem Friedensrichter. Wie sieht es mit Ehrenmorde und anderen Sachen aus?
> Hier wird die deutsche Justiz komplett ignoriert und im Grunde machen die was die wollen.


Ich kann dir auch erfahrungsgemäß sagen, warum das so ist.

Die meisten Migranten erfahren größtenteils Hass. Selbst ich werde blöd angeguckt, wenn ich mit meinen Freunden (mit Migrationshintergrund) zusammen an der Kasse stehe. Ich werde leicht aggressiv, wenn mich die ganze Zeit jemand schief anstarrt. Und jetzt stell dir vor, du hast das jeden Tag.

Ich würde mich dann nur noch da rum treiben, wo ich unter meinesgleichen bin = Subkultur/Parallelgesellschaft
Was bringen ihnen Deutsch- und Integrationskurse, wenn sie im nächsten Moment, wie Attraktionen begutachtet werden?


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Muss man denn kennen?
> 
> Die Aussage kommt übrigens von Dieter Nuhr. Aber der ist in der Welt der Gutmenschen ja auch bestimmt ein Nazi, oder ?


Michael S. ist konsequent und provokativ gegen den Islam in Deutschland.
Dieter Nuhr ist kein Nazi ... sondern ein total unlustiger "Comedian". 


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das Christentum war vor der Reformation nicht weniger gewalttätiger als der Islam heute. Aber das fehlt dem Islam halt. Deshalb brauchen wir diese totalitäre Ideologie hier auch nicht.


Ich behaupte jetzt mal, dass das Christentum mehr Tote auf dem Counter hat, als der Islam. Aber das Christentum hat sich "geändert". Somit ist es legitim. 
Der Islam braucht keine Reformation. Er braucht nur Menschen, die den Islam perfekt praktizieren - und das nennt sich dann nicht Islamischer Staat, sondern Moslem. 


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und warum haben diese Bürgern keine Angst vor dem Judentum, dem Christentum, dem Buddhismus oder jeder anderen Religion, außer dem Islam?
> 
> Muss wohl ein böse Kampagne sein. Die Tatsache, dass der Islam tatsächlich eine Bedrohung ist, darf ja nicht sein


Die Menschen haben vor dem Islam Angst, weil vor dem Islam Angst gemacht wird!
Der 11. September 2001 hat den Stein ins Rollen gebracht.
19 Moslems entführen 4 Flugzeuge uns zerstören mehrere Gebäude in den USA.
Nach den tausenden von Toten hat man ein neues Feindbild: Der Moslem

Und damals hatte man ja Angst vor dem Juden. Erinnerst du dich? So um 1940. 
Und das war der gleiche Weg - es wurde immer nur gehetzt und gehetzt.
"Der Jude ist raffgierig." hieß es.
Heute heißt es "Der Moslem legt Bomben."

Ich weiß nicht mehr, wer es gesagt hat, aber es hieß mal "Der Moslem ist der neue Jude." oder so ähnlich.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich weiss, auch Hakenkreuze sind ganz niedliche Symbole aus alter Zeit. ...
> 
> Das wird mir hier in der Tat zu blöd...



Ja, das "Hackenkreuz", oder Swastika, wie es zuvor hieß, ist ein Symbol das schon Jahrtausende vor den Nazis verwendet wurde und in verschiedenen Kulturen verschiedene Bedeutungen hatte. Im Budismus ist es heute noch sehr präsent und steht für Beständigkeit und Ausdauer.
Ist also jetzt auch jeder Budist ein Nazi weil er das Zeichen benutzt?
Nur wir Deutschen haben ein völlig kaputtes Verhältnis und verfallen in Hysterie bei diesem Symbol, nur weil ein irres Regime dieses alte Symbol mal für seine kranken Ansichten verwendet hat.
Das gleiche bei manchen Wörtern die schon viel älter als der Nationalsozialismus sind.

Hier mal dazu auch was für deine Bildung:
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swastika


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Michael S. ist konsequent und provokativ gegen den Islam in Deutschland.



Muss ich mal googel, klingt gut der Mann.



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Dieter Nuhr ist kein Nazi ... sondern ein total unlustiger "Comedian".



Das ist Geschmackssache, macht seine Aussage über den Islam aber nicht weniger wahr.



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Ich behaupte jetzt mal, dass das Christentum mehr Tote auf dem Counter hat, als der Islam.



Hast du dafür Quellen?



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Aber das Christentum hat sich "geändert". Somit ist es legitim.



Richtig, weil wir im Jahr 2015 leben und nicht mehr im Mittelalter. Nur der Islam verhält sich noch so. 



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Der Islam braucht keine Reformation.



Weil die Religion des Friedens perfekt ist, und wer etwas dagegen sagt wird gesteinigt 



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Er braucht nur Menschen, die den Islam perfekt praktizieren - und das nennt sich dann nicht Islamischer Staat, sondern Moslem.



Haben wir gesehen, was das heißt. New York, Washington, Paris, London, Madrid und andere Orte an denen der Islam "praktiziert" wurde.



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Die Menschen haben vor dem Islam Angst, weil vor dem Islam Angst gemacht wird!



Das schafft der Islam auch ganz alleine.



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Der 11. September 2001 hat den Stein ins Rollen gebracht.



Davor auch schon, aber ich entschuldige das einfach mal mit deinem Alter.



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> 19 Moslems entführen 4 Flugzeuge uns zerstören mehrere Gebäude in den USA.
> Nach den tausenden von Toten hat man ein neues Feindbild: Der Moslem



Das war keine neues Feindbild. Der Islam war auch schon vorher eine Bedrohung. Dort trat es nur für alle sichtbar in Erscheinung.



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Und damals hatte man ja Angst vor dem Juden. Erinnerst du dich? So um 1940.
> Und das war der gleiche Weg - es wurde immer nur gehetzt und gehetzt.
> "Der Jude ist raffgierig." hieß es.
> Heute heißt es "Der Moslem legt Bomben."
> ...



Angesicht der Tatsache, dass der Islam am meisten andere Glaubensrichtungen verfolgt und insbesondere der neu aufkommen Antisemitismus in Europa maßgeblich durch den importieren Islam stattfindet, ist der Vergleich mit der Judenverfolgung einfach nur geschmacklos.


----------



## Bester_Nick (19. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ich hatte mir mal Dieter Nuhrs "Der ultimative Ratgeber für alles" ausgeliehen.  Als er zum Thema Religion kam, ich weiß gar nicht mehr ob Islam oder Christentum, wars für mich vorbei. Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal die Fresse halten, fiel mir da nur ein.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nur wir Deutschen haben ein völlig kaputtes Verhältnis und verfallen in Hysterie bei diesem Symbol


Nein, es ist ganz einfach. Es ist ein Code. Man weiss es und man nutzt es. Es gibt dafür drei Gründe:
- Man ist naiv und versteht es nicht
- man will provozieren
- man ist rechtsradikal

Menschen, die argumentativ die Nutzung dieser Zeichen befürworten, sind relatisch schnell einer
dieser Gruppen zuzuordnen. So einfach ist das. Man kann sich auch alternativ ein großes Brand-
zeichen auf die Stirn setzen.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Menschen, die argumentativ die Nutzung dieser Zeichen befürworten, sind relatisch schnell einer
> dieser Gruppen zuzuordnen. So einfach ist das. Man kann sich auch alternativ ein großes Brand-
> zeichen auf die Stirn setzen.



Also sind alle Buddhisten für dich Nazis, super verallgeimeinert, top, und so jemand fordert von anderen Toleranz und Akzeptanz... 
Du bist ehrlich keinen deut besser als jeder Rassist der rumrennt.


----------



## Bester_Nick (19. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Satire ist die beste Waffe gegen Stumpfsinn.
> Wir können darüber lachen, das rechtsradikale Pack versteht die Satire nicht.
> 
> Der ist auch gut, oder? Einfach mal ordendlich Rache nehmen an den Syrien!
> Der Postillon: Nazis rÃ¤chen sich an FlÃ¼chtlingen, indem sie nach Syrien fliehen



Das ist einfach köstlich.


----------



## Nazzy (19. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6sdNPp9d4YE

Merkels abgrundtiefe Verachtung Deutschlands und der Deutschen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir mal Dieter Nuhrs "Der ultimative Ratgeber für alles" ausgeliehen.  Als er zum Thema Religion kam, ich weiß gar nicht mehr ob Islam oder Christentum, wars für mich vorbei. Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal die Fresse halten, fiel mir da nur ein.



Du kannst von dem Mann ja auch gerne halten was du willst, das ist dein gutes Recht.

Das macht seine Aussage, dass der Islam nur dort tolerant ist, wo er in der Minderheit ist, nicht weniger wahr.

Der Beweis: Jedes Land in dem der Islam bereits die Mehrheit hat.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Also sind alle Buddhisten für dich Nazis, super verallgeimeinert, top, und so jemand fordert von anderen Toleranz und Akzeptanz...
> Du bist ehrlich keinen deut besser als jeder Rassist der rumrennt.


Nein, weil Sie nicht unsere Vergangenheit haben. Es ist ganz einfach, man muss es nur verstehen wollen. 
Oder man nutzt die Zeichen und wird von anderen Menschen hier im Land daran gemessen. Hier siehst
Du alles, was verboten ist. Es ist völlig egal, ob Buddisten in Tibel andere Gesetze haben. 
http://www.verfassungsschutz.brande...chen_rechtsextremistischer_organisationen.pdf


Auf sowas achten wir und wissen, wir wir unser gegenüber einstufen müssen, dazu ein paar Fangfragen
und die Menschen geben bereitwillig ihre verfassungswidrige Gesinnung Preis.
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rechtsextreme_Symbole_und_Zeichen


----------



## Dennisth (19. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und wie willst Du sie differenzieren? Dafür gibt es Asylverfahren.



Ja genau dafür gibt es das Asylverfahren, aber hier wird das Problem deutlich, dass es ein riesiger Ansturm ist und dieser nicht weniger wird.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Dann bleibt naiv oder kindlich provozierend, such es Dir aus



Wie gesagt: "Niedlich"  



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich weiss, auch Hakenkreuze sind ganz niedliche Symbole aus alter Zeit. ...





interessierterUser schrieb:


> Nein, es ist ganz einfach. Es ist ein Code. Man weiss es und man nutzt es. Es gibt dafür drei Gründe:
> - Man ist naiv und versteht es nicht
> - man will provozieren
> - man ist rechtsradikal
> ...



Ja ganz toller "Code". Es ist ein Symbol für ein *70 Jahre* altes Regime, welchem ich weder angehört habe noch es gut heiße was dort passiert ist.

Aber ja scher du ruhig alle über einen Kamm die nicht in dein Weltbild passen. Pass nur auf, dass die selben Personen nicht das selbe dann auch mit dir machen.

Du bist bestimmt auch so einer, der einem Deutschen Bürger in Deutschland verbieten möchte, dass er eine Deutschlandflagge kauft und diese an sein Haus hängt oder? Weil das ist ja bestimmt kein Patriotismus / Nationalstolz / Liebe zu seinem Land sondern für dich ein Nationalsozialist... 

Wieso muss ich gerade nur an Windmühlen denken? 

Edit:


interessierterUser schrieb:


> Nein, weil Sie nicht unsere Vergangenheit haben. Es ist ganz einfach, man muss es nur verstehen wollen.
> Oder man nutzt die Zeichen und wird von anderen Menschen hier im Land daran gemessen. Hier siehst
> Du alles, was verboten ist. Es ist völlig egal, ob Buddisten in Tibel andere Gesetze haben.
> http://www.verfassungsschutz.brande...chen_rechtsextremistischer_organisationen.pdf



Schön das du wenigstens erkennst, dass es die Vergangenheit ist. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Auf sowas achten wir und wissen, wir wir unser gegenüber einstufen müssen, dazu ein paar Fangfragen
> und die Menschen geben bereitwillig ihre verfassungswidrige Gesinnung Preis.
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rechtsextreme_Symbole_und_Zeichen



Das ist jetzt wohl ein schlechter Scherz oder? Laut der Liste bin ich also ein Nazi, weil ich jedem der mich nach meinem Alter fragt und ich 28 antworte und da 28 = böse Nazi-Zahl ist.... 

Ich hoffe für dich, dass du kein Handy besitzt, denn sonst bist du auch ein Nazi. Du kannst nämlich laut der Liste auf deinem Telefon (und ja auch ein Nokia 3310) einen "WAP"-Zugang einstellen.  

Soll ich weiter machen oder reicht dir das um zu erkennen, dass die wenigsten eine solche Liste ernst nehmen und höchstwahrscheinlich nur die Leute diese Zahlen als "böse" interpretieren, die eh ein verdrehtes Weltbild haben?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Dennisth schrieb:


> Aber ja scher du ruhig alle über einen Kamm die nicht in dein Weltbild passen. Pass nur auf, dass die selben Personen nicht das selbe dann auch mit dir machen.


Es gibt Gesetze, das ist ganz einfach. Das hat mit meinem Weltbild  wenig zu tun. Aber ich stehe offen dazu:
Rechtsradikale Gewalttäter, Asylantenheimanzünder, Rassisten und anderes Pack bekommt von mir für dieses Verhalten massive Verachtung. 



Dennisth schrieb:


> Du bist bestimmt auch so einer, der einem Deutschen Bürger in Deutschland verbieten möchte, dass er eine Deutschlandflagge kauft und diese an sein Haus hängt oder?


Warum sollte ich ihn das verbieten? Aber es gibt einen nachgewiesenen Zusammenhang zwischen Intelligenzquotient und Anzahl der Fahnen am Auto
Intelligenz und Evolution: Konservative haben geringeren IQ - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es gibt Gesetze, das ist ganz einfach. Das hat mit meinem Weltbild  wenig zu tun. Aber ich stehe offen dazu:
> Rechtsradikale Gewalttäter, Asylantenheimanzünder, Rassisten und anderes Pack bekommt von mir für dieses Verhalten massive Verachtung.



+ Anhänger totalitärer Ideologien.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich ihn das verbieten? Aber es gibt einen nachgewiesenen Zusammenhang zwischen Intelligenzquotient und Anzahl der Fahnen am Auto
> Intelligenz und Evolution: Konservative haben geringeren IQ - SPIEGEL ONLINE



1. Der Zusammenhang besteht zwischen Konservatien und der Intelligenz. Von Fahnen lese ich da nichts. 

2. Der zweite Satz im Artikel: Konservative und *religiöse* Menschen haben hingegen einen geringeren Intelligenzquotienten. Ja das erklärt so manches


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Dennisth schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt wohl ein schlechter Scherz oder? Laut der Liste bin ich also ein Nazi, weil ich jedem der mich nach meinem Alter fragt und ich 28 antworte und da 28 = böse Nazi-Zahl ist....


Du scheinst wirklich nicht mitzubekommen, was hier im Land gerade passiert. Dieses mal ist die Mitte aber bereit, dem rechten Pöbel Einhalt zu bieten. Einmal wurde unser Land komplett zerstört.  Das rechte Pack hat Millionen Deutsche und noch viel mehr Menschen anderer Länder auf dem Gewissen. Aus diesem Krieg und den Folgen der Vertreibung sowie den Problemen der Flüchtlinge aus Deutschland rührt unser vorbildliches Asylrecht, welches leider schon von Helmut Kohl zusammengestrichen wurde und welches im Zuge des Schengener Abkommens zu einer Farce wurde. 

Wenn wir die Flüchtlinge abweisen, verliert Europa jede moralische Option, andere Länder um Einhaltung der Menschenrechte zu bitten. China lacht zu Recht schon nach den Kriegsverbrechen der USA. Wenn jetzt auch noch die EU versagt, wird die Barbarei in der Welt immer größer werden. Damit sinkt unsere Lebensqualität gewaltig. Nicht von heute auch morgen, aber stetig. In den Jahren um 1980 konnte ich noch problemlos mit dem Motorrad nach Südafrika fahren. Damals ging es um Visa und Benzin, Wasser und passierbare Straßen. Heute muss man Routen nach Geiselnahmen wählen und es gibt immer weniger. Warum wohl findet die Rally Paris-Dakar in Südamerika statt?

Wahrscheinlich bist Du einfach zu jung, um die Tragweite Deiner Worte zu verstehen.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> 1. Der Zusammenhang besteht zwischen Konservatien und der Intelligenz. Von Fahnen lese ich da nichts.


Du zeigtest Deine Probleme mit Transferleistungen heute schon häufiger. Man darf auch zwischen den Zeilen lesen und interpretieren. Aber es ist erfreulich, dass Du den Artikel gelesen hast 

Wahrscheinlich glaubst Du wirklich, die Linksextremen klauen die Fahnen, Vor drei Jahren war es ganz schlimm
Der Postillon: MysteriÃ¶s: Hunderttausende Deutschlandfahnen Ã¼ber Nacht spurlos verschwunden



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> ,,,  und *religiöse* Menschen haben hingegen einen geringeren Intelligenzquotienten. Ja das erklärt so manches


Den Unterschied zwischen christlichen Werten wie Nächstenliebe, Verzeihen, weitere Chance geben, gerecht teilen, etc. und tiefer Glaubigkeit solltest Du Dir auch noch einmal vergegenwärtigen.

Ich empfehle Dir zur Auffrischung  des alten Schulwissens diese kurze Zusammenfassung zum komplexen Thema:
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Humanismus#Religi.C3.B6se_Kritik

Gerade Erich Fromms Gedanken zum "Haben oder Sein" passen in diese Diskussion: 
_"Die Entfremdung ist nach Fromm die Krankheit des modernen Menschen. Der Mensch wird zum Götzendiener, der das Werk seiner eigenen Hände anbetet. Er ist nur noch damit beschäftigt zu arbeiten, um konsumieren zu können. Er möchte viel haben, statt viel zu sein. Machtstreben, Vergnügungssucht und Besitz verdrängen Liebe, Freude und persönliches Wachstum. Ängstlichkeit verbindet sich mit der Unfähigkeit, zu lieben. Der moderne Mensch flieht in ein leeres Geschäftigsein. An die Stelle der traditionellen Werte des Guten, Schönen und Wahren, die der Entfaltung des Menschen dienten, ist der technologische Wert getreten: Das technisch Mögliche wird zum Selbstzweck; ist etwas technisch möglich, dann wird es auch getan."  _


----------



## Sparanus (20. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Und damals hatte man ja Angst vor dem Juden. Erinnerst du dich? So um 1940.


Die Judenhetze Hitlers war ein Schlag ins Wasser, deswegen gab es keine Fortsetzung der Reichskristallnacht
und der Holocaust wurde heimlich ausgeführt.


> Ich behaupte jetzt mal, dass das Christentum mehr Tote auf dem Counter hat, als der Islam. Aber das Christentum hat sich "geändert". Somit ist es legitim.


Wenn die Kirche hier heute noch Leute verbrennen würde wären die Verantwortlichen unverzüglich zu liquidieren, aber so ist es nicht.
Außerdem befindet sich die Kirche im stetigen Wandel oder wer von euch würde das was Franziskus macht rückgängig machen wollen?


> Warum sollte ich ihn das verbieten? Aber es gibt einen nachgewiesenen Zusammenhang zwischen Intelligenzquotient und Anzahl der Fahnen am Auto
> Intelligenz und Evolution: Konservative haben geringeren IQ - SPIEGEL ONLINE


Ja deswegen sind die 3 Bundesländer mit den schlausten Schülern auch unter konservativer Regierung.
Schule: Sachsen hat das beste Schulsystem der Bundesländer - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Bzw. waren. Thüringen ist ja jetzt unter Linker Regierung, aber zu dem Zeitpunkt halt nicht.

Der IQ ist unwichtig, wenn ihr meint Nazis und Co wären dumm seht euch z.B. mal Görings IQ an.
Es entscheidet wohl höchstens darüber wie schnell man zum Mitläufer wird, egal bei welcher Bewegung.


 Denkt dran wie sehr die Stimmung des Volkes von der wirtschaftlichen Lage abhängig ist,
eine Finanzkrise kann die ganze Lage explodieren lassen. Die Masse ist dumm, egal welcher Ideologie sie angehört.


----------



## Nightslaver (20. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Der IQ ist unwichtig, wenn ihr meint Nazis und Co wären dumm seht euch z.B. mal Görings IQ an.
> Es entscheidet wohl höchstens darüber wie schnell man zum Mitläufer wird, egal bei welcher Bewegung.




Pssst!
Das passt doch nicht ins Bild vom intelligten Linken und dummen Rechten, die sind alles dumme ungebildete Schläger. 
Ich hatte ja schon vor einigen Seiten geschrieben das die ehemaligen NS-Größen im dritten Reich nicht selten hochgebildete und intelligente Menschen waren, teilweise sind die sogar auf humanistische Schulen gegeangen. 

Das macht ihr handeln und ihre Ansichten nicht besser, aber man sollte sich von solch dummen Ansichten verabschieden es da nur mit Idioten zu tun zu haben.


----------



## Sparanus (20. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ideologie negiert so einiges an IQ und kritischer Sichtweise.

Armes Deutschland, armes Europa was ist nur aus uns geworden 100 Jahre geht es schon bergab.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Denkt dran wie sehr die Stimmung des Volkes von der wirtschaftlichen Lage abhängig ist,
> eine Finanzkrise kann die ganze Lage explodieren lassen. Die Masse ist dumm, egal welcher Ideologie sie angehört.


Welches ist denn eine notwendige wirtschaftliche Lage, damit die Massen ruhig bleiben? Wir können es wie 1933 oder in der DDR machen 
und die Menschen für Niedrigstlöhne massiv ausbeuten. Je mehr man sie arbeiten lässt, umso ruhiger werden sie. Schaffen es die Menschen 
wirklich nicht, jenseits von Arbeit und Besitz Sinn in ihr Leben zu bekommen? 

Wir schmeißen 50% unserer Lebensmittel weg, und die Leerstandsquoten unserer Wohnungen sind, regional stark schwankend, sehr hoch:
â€¢ Leerstandsquote (total) von Wohnungen in Deutschland nach BundeslÃ¤ndern | Statistik

Wo ist das Problem, 1.000.000 Flüchtlinge, also 1,25% unserer Bevölkerung temporär aufzunehmen? Es sind Menschen, die verfolgt werden.
Das Problem ist nur, dass fremdenfeindliche Gartenzwerge rum randalieren, anstatt ein wenig Zeit mit den Menschen, vielleicht eine Stunde
in der Woche, zu verbringen, menschliche Wärme zu verteilen, alten Plunder, der selbst bei ebay nicht mehr weg geht, zu verschenken und
den Menschen ein wenig Hoffnung geben. Ist das so schwer? Ich betreue drei Kinder ein wenig und gebe Nachhilfe. Das ist holperig, aber
sie lernen schnell. Dankbare herzliche Menschen.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das passt doch nicht ins Bild vom intelligten Linken und dummen Rechten, die sind alles dumme ungebildete Schläger. .


Nicht alle, die Rädelsführer waren immer schon durchtriebene Säcke, aber die Mitläufer sind ein tumber Haufen.



Sparanus schrieb:


> und der Holocaust wurde heimlich ausgeführt..


Völlig im Geheimen. Der Besitz von 2% der Bevölkerung wurde unter den anderen 98% verteilt. Fast jeder ergatterte ein Schnäppchen:
ZEITGESCHICHTE: Schnäppchen aus Judenkisten - DER SPIEGEL 5/1998


----------



## Sparanus (20. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Welches ist denn eine notwendige wirtschaftliche Lage, damit die Massen ruhig bleiben?


Eine Lange welche Zukunftssicherheit verspricht.
Das ist jetzt nicht so und die Kosten für die Flüchtlinge werden diese Zukunftsangst weiter schüren,
ich gebe die Hauptschuld zwar weiterhin dem Kapitalismus trotzdem sind Flüchtlinge nicht grade hilfreich.



> Je mehr man sie arbeiten lässt, umso ruhiger werden sie. Schaffen es die Menschen
> wirklich nicht, jenseits von Arbeit und Besitz Sinn in ihr Leben zu bekommen?


Beschäftigung ist das was der Mensch zum leben braucht.


> Wo ist das Problem, 1.000.000 Flüchtlinge, also 1,25% unserer Bevölkerung *temporär* aufzunehmen?


Das Temporär ist das Problem, guck dir die Verhältnisse wischen Ausweisungen, abgelehnten Anträgen und der Bearbeitungsdauer an,
hier besteht eine deutliches Defizit.
Weiterhin brauchen wir eine Quote dafür in welchem Land sie untergebracht werden und dann werden sie vor die Wahl gestellt:
Entweder ihr bleibt in den Land, das euch zugewiesen wurde oder ihr geht ganz zurück. Alle nach Deutschland ist nicht.



> Nicht alle, die Rädelsführer waren immer schon durchtriebene Säcke, aber die Mitläufer sind ein tumber Haufen.


Dummheit der Masse wirst du wie gesagt überall finden wo alle reden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Sparanus schrieb:


> ...


Was fehlt Dir an Zukunftssicherheit? Es droht ein Krieg, ausgehend von der Ukraine, weil die USA Russland spalten wollen,
zumindest ist das eine mögliche Entwicklung. Wenn die Dolarblase platzt sind die paar Flüchtlinge im Land nicht das Problem.
Die "Kapitalisten" sehen in den Flüchtlingen ganz im Gegenteil Nachfrage und gute Angestellte. 

Ich brauche keine Beschäftigung zum Überleben, mir reichen ein Dach, Kleidung, Wasser, Essen, etc. Arbeit ist das Übel, nicht 
das Ziel. 40h die Woche mit reichlich sinnlosem zu verbringen ist eher frustrierend, denn hilfreich. Waren haben wir genug, 
es ist nur eine Frage der Verteilung. Unser Problem sind nicht ein paar Flüchtlinge, unser Problem sind die oberen Zehntausend.

Das sich die EU kurzfristig auf einen einheitlichen Umgang mit Flüchtlingen und sinnvolle Quoten kümmern sollte, ist absolut
notwendig. Masse findest sich politisch durchaus in bestimmten Lagern, Aber das würde jetzt zu weit führen...


----------



## Verminaard (20. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es gibt Gesetze, das ist ganz einfach.


Und dieses Forum hat Regeln, welche hier permanent gebrochen werden.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wo ist das Problem, 1.000.000 Flüchtlinge, also 1,25% unserer  Bevölkerung temporär aufzunehmen? Es sind Menschen, die verfolgt werden.
> Das Problem ist nur, dass fremdenfeindliche Gartenzwerge rum  randalieren, anstatt ein wenig Zeit mit den Menschen, vielleicht eine  Stunde
> in der Woche, zu verbringen, menschliche Wärme zu verteilen, alten  Plunder, der selbst bei ebay nicht mehr weg geht, zu verschenken und
> den Menschen ein wenig Hoffnung geben. Ist das so schwer? Ich betreue  drei Kinder ein wenig und gebe Nachhilfe. Das ist holperig, aber
> sie lernen schnell. Dankbare herzliche Menschen.



Die 1 Million ist nicht wirklich das Problem.
Nach der Million werden weiter Leute kommen wollen und kommen, hoert ja erstmal nicht auf.
Von  allen Anerkannten werden die Familien nachkommen, die teilweise doch  etwas groesser sind als die deutsche Durchschnittsfamilie.

Wieviel Leute hast du dann in 3 Jahren?

Du  schreibst selbst, das Wohnungen leerstehen. Natuerlich regional  schwankend. Es gibt Gebiete da fehlt Wohnraum, vor allem, bezahlbarer  Wohnraum.
Glaubst du wirklich das dann Fluechtlinge in die Regionen gehen, wo es Wohnraum im Ueberfluss gibt?
Meist  ist es doch so, das dort die einheimische Bevoelkerung abwandert, weil  sie dort keine Zukunft sehen und in Ballungsgebiete ziehen.
Also ist es logisch genau dort Fluechtlinge unterzubringen, die dann genau wieviel Arbeit haben?

Und du unterstellst Anderen fehlende Intelligenz.




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich brauche keine Beschäftigung zum Überleben, mir reichen ein Dach, Kleidung, Wasser, Essen, etc. Arbeit ist das Übel, nicht
> das Ziel. 40h die Woche mit reichlich sinnlosem zu verbringen ist eher frustrierend, denn hilfreich. Waren haben wir genug,
> es ist nur eine Frage der Verteilung. Unser Problem sind nicht ein paar Flüchtlinge, unser Problem sind die oberen Zehntausend.


Interessante Einstellung.
Weiten wir das mal auf alle Arbeitenden aus. Wie lange braucht dann das System um zu kollabieren?
Irgendwer muss auch deine Kleidung, dein Essen etc erwirtschaften.
Jetzt wird klar, wieso du auch ein Problem mit dem Ausdruck Schmarotzer hast.

P.S. brennende Asylantenheime: du weist schon wer fuer den Großteil der Braende verantwortlich ist, oder?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Die 1 Million ist nicht wirklich das Problem.
> Nach der Million werden weiter Leute kommen wollen und kommen, hoert ja erstmal nicht auf.
> Von  allen Anerkannten werden die Familien nachkommen, die teilweise doch  etwas groesser sind als die deutsche Durchschnittsfamilie.


Aktuell geht es um die Kriegsflüchtlinge aus Syrien. Wirtschaftflüchtlinge aus anderen Ländern sind ein anderes Problem.
Das löst man besser durch Hilfe vor Ort. Menschen im Mittelmeer ertrinken zu lassen, ist aber keine Lösung. Wegschauen
auch nicht.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Du  schreibst selbst, das Wohnungen leerstehen. Natuerlich regional  schwankend. Es gibt Gebiete da fehlt Wohnraum, vor allem, bezahlbarer  Wohnraum.
> Glaubst du wirklich das dann Fluechtlinge in die Regionen gehen, wo es Wohnraum im Ueberfluss gibt?
> Meist  ist es doch so, das dort die einheimische Bevoelkerung abwandert, weil  sie dort keine Zukunft sehen und in Ballungsgebiete ziehen.
> Also ist es logisch genau dort Fluechtlinge unterzubringen, die dann genau wieviel Arbeit haben?


Zuerst sollen sie unterkommen. Das muss in der Tat nicht München sein. Witzigerweise gibt es die größten Probleme mit
offener Fremdenfeindlichkeit nicht in wirtschaftlich erfolgreichen Gegenden, ohne freien Wohnraum, sondern da, wo halbe
 Dörfer leer stehen.  Übrigens dürfen Asylanten nach aktueller Rechtslage nicht arbeiten. Das soll erst geändert werden.

Ich habe zu Studienzeiten ein Praktikum im Cern gemacht. Dort waren Menschen aus über 80 Ländern am gemeinsamen
Ausbau des Projekts und mit Forschung beschäftigt. Fremdenfeindlichkeit gab es bei niemandem, es gab nur gemeinsames
Weiterkommen. Das beste gegen Fremdenfeindlichkeit und Angst vor anderen Menschen ist Weiterbildung. 



Verminaard schrieb:


> Und du unterstellst Anderen fehlende Intelligenz.


_"Zwei Dinge sind unendlich, das Universum und die menschliche Dummheit, aber bei dem Universum bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher."_



Verminaard schrieb:


> Interessante Einstellung.
> Weiten wir das mal auf alle Arbeitenden aus. Wie lange braucht dann das System um zu kollabieren?
> Irgendwer muss auch deine Kleidung, dein Essen etc erwirtschaften.
> Jetzt wird klar, wieso du auch ein Problem mit dem Ausdruck Schmarotzer hast.


Du hast nicht richtig gelesen. Ich kritisiere die schiere und stumpfe Konsumlust. Bei meinen Job würden 10h in  der Woche ausreichen,
um meine wirtschaftlichen Bedürfnisse zu befriedigen, leider gibt es meinen Job nur als 50h/Woche Gesamtpaket. Andere haben andere
Bedürfnisse. Ehrenamtliche Tätigkeiten sind für Dich was? Wenn ich mehr Zeit hätte, könnte ich selbstbestimmter meine Zeit sinnvoll
einsetzen. 

Das Problem mit dem Begriff "Schmarotzer" liegt in der Ideologie dahinter. Das Du ihn benutzt und auf mich anwendest, sagt genug aus. 
Danke für Deine offene Haltung. Ich werde es ab jetzt bei der Interpretation Deiner Texte berücksichtigen.



Verminaard schrieb:


> P.S. brennende Asylantenheime: du weist schon wer fuer den Großteil der Braende verantwortlich ist, oder?


Ich kenne sie nicht persönlich. Aber Dein Satzbau deutet an, dass Du die Verursacher kennst? Dann erzähle über sie und ihre Motive.

Und zum Abschluß noch einmal der gute Einstein:
_Wenn die meisten sich schon armseliger Kleider und Möbel schämen, wie viel mehr sollten wir uns da erst armseliger Ideen und Weltanschauungen schämen._


----------



## Verminaard (20. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Aktuell geht es um die Kriegsflüchtlinge aus Syrien. Wirtschaftflüchtlinge aus anderen Ländern sind ein anderes Problem.
> Das löst man besser durch Hilfe vor Ort. Menschen im Mittelmeer ertrinken zu lassen, ist aber keine Lösung. Wegschauen
> auch nicht.


Es sind trotzdem Alle da und keiner von den Fluechtlingen wird sagen: hey ich bin kein Syrer.
Im Gegenteil, die Geschichten zu fehlenden Dokumenten sind bekannt.

Loesung vor Ort halte ich auch fuer das Sinnvollste. Ist die Frage ob sich das zeitnah mit politischen Zielen diverser Laender vereinbaren laesst.
Wenn wir wegschauen wuerden, wuerden wir hier nicht diskutieren. Auch wenn hier verschiedene User teils sehr verschiedene Meinungen und Ansichten haben: wir alle beschaeftigen uns mit dieser Thematik und schauen auf keinen Fall weg. 

Natuerlich sind diese Tragoedien im Mittelmeer ein NoGo. Aber auch hier sollte man das Problem an der Wurzel packen.
Es ist auch keine Loesung den Schleppern Hilfeleistung zu stellen in dem man unausreichende Boote fuer eine Mittelmeerueberfahrt vor der nordafrikanischen Kueste aufsammelt und die Fluechtlinge dann nach Europa bringt.
Wieso werden die nicht nach Nordafrika zurueckgebracht?
Wir wissen doch das Fluechtlinge auch in diesen Massen enrom gut informiert sind.
Wieviele werden den Schleppern noch Geld geben, wenn hier ein Großteil nicht ueber das Hoheitsgebiet der nordafrikanischen Staaten kommt?

Etwas anders siehts (noch) auf der anderen Route ueber Tuerkei / Griechenland aus.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Zuerst sollen sie unterkommen. Das muss in der Tat nicht München sein. Witzigerweise gibt es die größten Probleme mit
> offener Fremdenfeindlichkeit nicht in wirtschaftlich erfolgreichen Gegenden, ohne freien Wohnraum, sondern da, wo halbe
> Dörfer leer stehen.  Übrigens dürfen Asylanten nach aktueller Rechtslage nicht arbeiten. Das soll erst geändert werden.


Vor allem erstmal den Winter schadfrei ueberstehen.
Problem daran sind noch immer die, die dort hin sollen. Wie werden die sich verhalten? Wenn sie Verwandtschaft haben, werden sie auf jeden Fall deren Naehe suchen. 
Gibt etliche die so durch Deutschland ziehen, wo keiner weis was woher wohin etc.
Weis nicht wie aktuell das ist: Rechte der Flüchtlinge :: Pro Asyl
Wenn es in den Regionen, wo ein Wohnungsleerstand herrscht keine Arbeit gibt, wirds dadurch nicht besser, wenn diese Orte "aufgefuellt" werden.
Ein großes Problem sehe ich in der Erwartungshaltung der Fluechtlinge. Der Sprung in die Realitaet kann und wird bei Einigen Frustrationen ausloesen. Wie das enden wird, kann keiner vorhersagen.
Aber eine kleine Vorschau bekommen wir jetzt schon durch die Asylantenheime.




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich habe zu Studienzeiten ein Praktikum im Cern gemacht. Dort waren Menschen aus über 80 Ländern am gemeinsamen
> Ausbau des Projekts und mit Forschung beschäftigt. Fremdenfeindlichkeit gab es bei niemandem, es gab nur gemeinsames
> Weiterkommen. Das beste gegen Fremdenfeindlichkeit und Angst vor anderen Menschen ist Weiterbildung.


Die Welt besteht leider nicht nur aus gebildeten Personen.
Dieses Bildungsdefizit hast du auf allen Seiten.
Ich kann mir gut vorstellen das die Religioesitaet am Cern eher eine untergeordnete Rolle spielt. Kann mich natuerlich auch irren 




interessierterUser schrieb:


> _"Zwei Dinge sind unendlich, das Universum und die menschliche Dummheit, aber bei dem Universum bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher."_


Sowas bringt uns hier nicht weiter. Abgesehen davon gibt es einige Kritiker, die zweifeln das er das so ueberhaupt gesagt hat.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Du hast nicht richtig gelesen. Ich kritisiere die schiere und stumpfe Konsumlust. Bei meinen Job würden 10h in  der Woche ausreichen,
> um meine wirtschaftlichen Bedürfnisse zu befriedigen, leider gibt es meinen Job nur als 50h/Woche Gesamtpaket. Andere haben andere
> Bedürfnisse. Ehrenamtliche Tätigkeiten sind für Dich was? Wenn ich mehr Zeit hätte, könnte ich selbstbestimmter meine Zeit sinnvoll
> einsetzen.


Gelesen schon, wahrscheinlich falsch interpretiert.
Jeder Mensch hat doch andere Beduerfnisse. Wie und warum, darueber diskutieren wuerde den Rahmen sprengen.
Auch ist das ein globales Problem, wenn man sowas als Problem ansieht.
btw, Fluechtlinge sind genauso davon betroffen 

Anscheinend hat aber dein Job fuer dich doch so viele Vorteile und Annehmlichkeiten, das du lieber das 50h Paket nimmst, anstatt hier was aenderst in eine Richtung die dir besser gefaellt.
Nein, ich war auch noch nie ehrenamtlich taetig. Ich bin auch in meiner Vergangenheit oft in meine Arbeit "gefluechtet", Arbeitspensum von 270-340h/Monat waren keine Seltenheit.
Koennte auch sagen, durch meine Mehrarbeit habe ich auch mehr in die Kassen gezahlt. Zaehlt das? 
Aktuell bin ich viel im Aussendienst taetig, von Mo-Fr unterwegs und nicht zu Hause.
Die Wochenenden moechte ich dann doch lieber mit meiner Frau verbringen, ich weis egoistisch, darf man mir ruhig ankreiden.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das Problem mit dem Begriff "Schmarotzer" liegt in der Ideologie dahinter. Das Du ihn benutzt und auf mich anwendest, sagt genug aus.
> Danke für Deine offene Haltung. Ich werde es ab jetzt bei der Interpretation Deiner Texte berücksichtigen.


Missverstaendniss deines Absatzes. Entweder war ich beim lesen nicht klug genug oder er ist so geschrieben, das man mehrere Optionen bei der Interpretation hat.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich kenne sie nicht persönlich. Aber Dein Satzbau deutet an, dass Du die Verursacher kennst? Dann erzähle über sie und ihre Motive.


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...ings-und-asylproblematik-228.html#post7664436
Ich moechte hier nochmal explizit darauf hinweisen, das jeder Brandanschlag einer zu viel ist.


----------



## Sparanus (20. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Völlig im Geheimen. Der Besitz von 2% der Bevölkerung wurde unter den anderen 98% verteilt. Fast jeder ergatterte ein Schnäppchen:


Sowas kann man natürlich nicht ganz geheim halten, aber man hat versucht es zu vertuschen. Sollte bekannt sein.


> Ich brauche keine Beschäftigung zum Überleben, mir reichen ein Dach, Kleidung, Wasser, Essen,


Lies dir mal durch wie es Gefangenen in Einzelhaft geht, die nur die 4 Sachen haben die du da beschreibst. Die entwickeln Psychosen.


> Übrigens dürfen Asylanten nach aktueller Rechtslage nicht arbeiten. Das soll erst geändert werden.


Nein, der Kapitalismus würde das sofort ausnutzen und die Löhne drücken.


> Ich kann mir gut vorstellen das die Religioesitaet am Cern eher eine untergeordnete Rolle spielt. Kann mich natuerlich auch irren


Kommt auf die Ebene der Religiosität hat, man kann auch als gläubiger Mensch durchaus objektiv sein was das betrifft.


----------



## DarkScorpion (20. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

@interressierterUser wenn die 20% deines Gehaltes reichen, dann gibt es bestimmt genügend Leute, die wie ich 40/h die Woche arbeiten und nicht wissen sollen wie sie den Monat rum bekommen. Und ich will dann jetzt auch keine Aussage hören von wegen selber Schuld. Ich arbeite in der Altenpflege habe ein Staatsexamen und verdiene weniger als ein Hilfsarbeiter auf dem Bau. 

Aber das ist ein anderes Thema.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> @interressierterUser wenn die 20% deines Gehaltes reichen, dann gibt es bestimmt genügend Leute, die wie ich 40/h die Woche arbeiten und nicht wissen sollen wie sie den Monat rum bekommen. Und ich will dann jetzt auch keine Aussage hören von wegen selber Schuld. Ich arbeite in der Altenpflege habe ein Staatsexamen und verdiene weniger als ein Hilfsarbeiter auf dem Bau.


Das sind die extremen Ungerechtigkeiten unserer Zeit. Am oberen wirtschaftlichen Ende verdienen sich die Leute dumm und dusselig, am unteren wirtschaftlichen Ende reicht es so gerade. Und was passiert im Augenblick, was in Deutschland in solchen Situationen immer passiert? Vom unteren Ende wird auf das unterste getreten. Wäre es zur Abwechselung nicht an der Zeit, die oberen 1% der Bevölkerung um 50% des Vermögens zu erleichtern? Eine einfache Sondervermögenssteuer? Dann wären die Staatsschulden weg und wir hätten 25% mehr freie Haushaltsmittel, die aktuell in den Schuldendienst gesteckt werden. 

Es steht jedem frei nicht zu kämpfen, für mehr Gerechtigkeit einzutreten oder mehr Aufspaltung in der Gesellschaft zu wollen.
*
1.: Einkommensverteilung:* Schau Dir die Einkommenesverteilung an. Was fällt auf? Die Gruppe über 18.000 ,-€ im Monat wird nicht erwähnt, es sind je nach Statistik ca. 0,3% (scheuer Haufen, gibt keinen Mikrozensus)
Einkommen privater Haushalte | bpb

*2.: Gesamtvermögen: *Wir haben 11 Billionen Vermögen und 2 Billionen Staatsschulden. 
Vermögensentwicklung | bpb

*3.: Vermögensverteilung: *10 % besitzen 7 Billionen, davon das obere 1% ca. 4 Billionen, (steht nicht in diesem link, genaue Zahlen sind schwer zu bekommen, siehe Einkommensverteilung)
Vermögensverteilung | bpb

Wo ist das Problem, diesem 1% der Bevölkerung die Hälfte des in der Regel geerbten Vermögens zu nehmen, damit der soziale Friede wieder eintritt?
Statt dessen wird auf dem unteren Prozent herum getreten und ihnen werden 100,-€ mehr oder weniger im Monat geneidet. Das ist absurd. Es steht 
jedem frei, was und wen er wählen will. Mit der CDU/CSU und der wieder aufkommenende FDP wird diese zersetzende Entwicklung weiter betrieben.



Verminaard schrieb:


> ... Ich kann mir gut vorstellen das die Religioesitaet am Cern eher eine untergeordnete Rolle spielt. Kann mich natuerlich auch irren ...


Es ist Privatsache. Natürlich wurde sich ausgetauscht, um die Werte andere Religionen zu verstehen. Im großen Ganzen wollen alle dasselbe. Den friedlichen Umgang miteinander. Was Religionsführer daraus machen, ist etwas anderes. Das hat wenig mit der Religion und deren eigentlicher Bedeutung zu tun. Es geht wie immer um Machtmenschen, die andere Ausnutzen und einspannen. Das findet sich überall, ist in hierachischen Systemen für Religionen aber einfacher.


----------



## Sparanus (20. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Das wäre maximal unter einer sozialistischen Regierung möglich, wünschenswert, aber ohne Revolution unrealistisch.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Das wäre maximal unter einer sozialistischen Regierung möglich, wünschenswert, aber ohne Revolution unrealistisch.


Man kann Parteien stärken, die einem helfen, oder Parteien, die einem schaden.
Oder man wählt nicht. Bier trinken ist ja auch angenehm. Mache ich auch gerne


----------



## Sparanus (20. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Für welche Partei bist du denn?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Für welche Partei bist du denn?


Ich bin natürlich ein Pirat und für das bedingungslose Grundeinkommen


----------



## Bester_Nick (20. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Die Menschen haben vor dem Islam Angst, weil vor dem Islam Angst gemacht wird!
> Der 11. September 2001 hat den Stein ins Rollen gebracht.
> 19 Moslems entführen 4 Flugzeuge uns zerstören mehrere Gebäude in den USA.
> Nach den tausenden von Toten hat man ein neues Feindbild: Der Moslem
> ...



Hab den Text mal rausgesucht. Ist viel Wahres dran bzw drin. 

Rassismus und Antisemitismus in Deutschland: Muslime sind die neuen Juden - Politik - Tagesspiegel


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Hab den Text mal rausgesucht. Ist viel Wahres dran bzw drin.
> 
> Rassismus und Antisemitismus in Deutschland: Muslime sind die neuen Juden - Politik - Tagesspiegel



Schwachsinn sondergleichen.

1. Die Muslime werden (im Gegensatz zu den Juden in der NS-Zeit) nicht staatlicherseits verfolgt oder stigmatisiert.
2. Der ganz neue Antisemitismus geht doch zum größten Teil von den Muslimen aus. (Josef Schuster warnt vor Tragen der Kippa - DIE WELT / Spahn warnt vor importiertem Antisemitismus - SPIEGEL ONLINE)

Die größte Verfolgergruppe gibt sich hier also als das arme Opfer aus.

Das ist mal wieder Täter-Opfer-Umkehr vom feinsten. Aber was will man von der "friedlichsten" Religion aller Zeiten auch erwarten?


----------



## Bester_Nick (20. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Dass du den als Schwachsinn erachtest, ist mir schon klar.


----------



## Sparanus (20. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Hab den Text mal rausgesucht. Ist viel Wahres dran bzw drin.


Ja man liest täglich von Finanzmoslemtum und von der muslimischen Weltverschwörung
und warum? Weil alle neidisch auf die Moslems sind. 
Ach ne das ist ja quatsch.


> Ich bin natürlich ein Pirat und für das bedingungslose Grundeinkommen


Wenn du ein bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen willst musst du aber auch ein maximal-einkommen festlegen
und dafür sorgen, dass alle Menschen mehr oder weniger gleich viel Geld haben.
Aber wie gesagt, sozialistische Träumerei. Leider.


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich bin natürlich ein Pirat und für das bedingungslose Grundeinkommen



Sozialist also. Warum überrascht das jetzt nicht?

Kleine Zusatzfrage. Arbeitest oder studierst du ?



Split99999 schrieb:


> Dass du den als Schwachsinn erachtest, ist mir schon klar.



Das du auf die Punkte nicht eingehst, die deine Thesen widerlegen, auch.

PS: Nachdem Herr Fest ja bei der Bild "freiwillig" gegangnen ist, wegen seiner zu wahren Worte über den Islam (Kommentar von Nicolaus Fest : Islam als Integrationshindernis - News - Bild.de), schreibt er auf seinen Blog herrlich frisch und treffend:

Die groÃŸe Illusion: Fluchtursachen bekÃ¤mpfen | Nicolaus Fest


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (20. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Schwachsinn sondergleichen.
> 
> 1. Die Muslime werden (im Gegensatz zu den Juden in der NS-Zeit) nicht staatlicherseits verfolgt oder stigmatisiert.
> 2. Der ganz neue Antisemitismus geht doch zum größten Teil von den Muslimen aus. (Josef Schuster warnt vor Tragen der Kippa - DIE WELT / Spahn warnt vor importiertem Antisemitismus - SPIEGEL ONLINE)
> ...


Wie willst du denn in einem gebildeten Land alte Mittel verwenden? Für eine rassistische Propaganda sind wir Deutschen durch die Erfahrung zu klug. Wir lassen uns nicht mehr manipulieren ... So die Theorie.
Hättest du damals gefragt, an was Menschen denken, wenn sie nach Juden gefragt werden, würde die Antwort "Raffgier" oder ähnliches lauten.
Würdest du heute jemanden nach Moslems fragen, würdest du "Terror" als Antwort bekommen.

Frag doch mal  die US-Soldaten, auf wen sie 2003 geschossen haben.
Du hörst nicht "Wir haben auf Menschen geschossen."
Du würdest "Wir haben auf dreckige Moslem-Schweine geschossen." als Antwort hören.
Und auf wen haben sie tatsächlich geschossen? Auf die IAI und den IS.

Du kannst es abstreiten, aber der Moslem ist der Jude des 21. Jahrhundert.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> SKleine Zusatzfrage. Arbeitest oder studierst du ?]


Ich verdiene mich dumm und dusselig mit einem nervtötenden Job. Wo liegt der Sinn darin, die Produkte für reiche Schnösel noch pompöser zu gestalten? 

Piraten haben wenig mit Sozialismus zu tun. Du solltest die alten Klassenbilder überwinden. Es geht um menschenwürdiges Leben und Arbeiten.
Es geht um humanistische Werte und Ziele und nicht um reinen Konsum. Ich hoffe, Du kennst diesen Begriff:
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Humboldtsches_Bildungsideal

Von Kosmopolitismus sind "Asylkritiker" (was für ein Euphemismus für nationalistische Flachpfeifen) leider  in der Regel ganz weit entfernt


----------



## Verminaard (20. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Du kannst es abstreiten, aber der Moslem ist der Jude des 21. Jahrhundert.



Wann fangen wir an die Lager wieder aufzumachen und packen dann da die Moslems rein? 
6 Millionen Juden warens, oder? Aermel aufkrempeln und ran an die Arbeit!

Ich hoffe, diese Zeilen nimmt keiner ernst. Ist extrem ueberspitzt um diesen unsinnigen Vergleich zu verdeutlichen!

Merkst selber wie unsinnig dieser Vergleich ist?

Es gibt durchaus mehr Unterschiede.
z.B.
Juden werden seit ~2500 Jahren von allen moeglichen Leuten verfolgt.
Moslems sind selbst Verfolger.


Das man jetzt den Terror der in der letzten Zeit in der westlichen Welt veruebt wurde mit dem Islam in Verbindung stellt, ist der Islam bisschen selbst schuld.
So Anschlaege wie auf Charlie Hebdo werden gar nicht mal so wirklich verurteilt von den Moslems.
Wenn hier im Namen Allahs Terrorakte veruebt werden. Beispiele gabs Einige hier schon.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich verdiene mich dumm und dusselig  mit einem nervtötenden Job. Wo liegt der Sinn darin, die Produkte für  reiche Schnösel noch pompöser zu gestalten?



Ich verstehe aber nicht ganz wieso du das nicht aenderst.
Du hast ja auch gesagt das du mit sehr viel weniger Geld auskommen wuerdest.

Irgendwie passt das nicht zusammen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Du kannst es abstreiten, aber der Moslem ist der Jude des 21. Jahrhundert.



Du kannst es abstreiten, aber der Islam ist der Faschismus des 21. Jahrundert. 

(Muslime in Deutschland: "Der Islam ist vergleichbar mit dem Faschismus" - DIE WELT / Hamed Abdel-Samad: Der Weckrufer |Â ZEIT ONLINE)

Keine Gruppe verfolgt andersdenkende so vehement, so konsequent und so brutal wie der Islam.


----------



## DarkScorpion (20. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Also sind alle die nicht durch die Propaganda der Bundesregierung einn aufgeweichtes Hirn haben nationalistische Flachpfeifen??

Klar weil man gegen Asylmissbrauch ist, ist man gleich ein Nazi. Nach dieser Argumentation hat Deutschland wirklich ein rechtes Problem. 

Mach doch mal die Augen auf. Auf die Einwohner umgerechnet begehen in Deutschland prozentual Ausländer mehr Straftaten als Deutsche. Schau dir Berlin oder Düsseldorf an. Da gibt es Stadtteile wo die Polizei ich nicht mehr reintraut. Und da sind keine Deutsche.

Aber klar. Das ist ja alles rechte Hetze und Propaganda.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Hoffentlich wird dieses widerliche Dreckspack nach den Gesetzen einer kriminellen Vereinigung abgeurteilt, wenn man die Deppen findet:
Wertheim (Baden-Württemberg): Brandanschlag auf geplantes Asylbewerberheim - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Es ist so widerwärtig und unnütz. Es ist einfach nur teuer und erhöht den Hass auf die Deppen, die unsere Republik anzünden.
Das rechte Mob zeigt seine Fratze. Dann wird ihm die Mitte der Gesellschaft entschieden das Gesetzbuch ins Gesicht halten.



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Klar weil man gegen Asylmissbrauch ist, ist man gleich ein Nazi


Es kommt darauf an, wie man dagegen ist und wie man argumentiert. Das unterscheidet Menschen mit kritischen Gedanken
und konstruktiven Ansätzen von rassistischen und angstgetriebenen Flachpfeifen.


----------



## Rolk (20. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Keine Gruppe verfolgt andersdenkende so vehement, so konsequent und so brutal wie der Islam.



Sauber auf den Punkt gebracht. Da kann man drum rum diskutieren und relativieren wie man will, an diesem Kernpunkt gibts nichts zu rütteln.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (20. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Diese ganzen tollen Asylbewerberheim Anzünder sind ja auch ganz schön blöd... Sie Heime werden etwas verzögert wahrscheinlich wieder aufgestellt. Dann kostet das noch mal so viele Steuern. Also haben die Täter selber ihr Steuergeld verbrannt.


----------



## Verminaard (20. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Hoffentlich wird dieses widerliche Dreckspack nach den Gesetzen einer kriminellen Vereinigung abgeurteilt, wenn man die Deppen findet:
> Wertheim (Baden-Württemberg): Brandanschlag auf geplantes Asylbewerberheim - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> Es ist so widerwärtig und unnütz. Es ist einfach nur teuer und erhöht den Hass auf die Deppen, die unsere Republik anzünden.
> Das rechte Mob zeigt seine Fratze. Dann wird ihm die Mitte der Gesellschaft entschieden das Gesetzbuch ins Gesicht halten.



Diese Worte habe ich bei den Unruhen in Frankfurt bei der Eroeffnung des neuen EZB Gebaeudes vermisst.
Da wurden Polizeireviere attackiert, Streifenwagen angezuendet. Ich glaube die haben nicht drauf geachtet ob da Polizisten drinnen waren oder nicht.

Oder ist das etwas anderes, weil es ja offensichtlich Linke waren?


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Diese ganzen tollen Asylbewerberheim Anzünder sind ja auch ganz schön blöd... Sie Heime werden etwas verzögert wahrscheinlich wieder aufgestellt. Dann kostet das noch mal so viele Steuern. Also haben die Täter selber ihr Steuergeld verbrannt.



Wenn es denn mal wieder (wie auch schon vorgekommen) die "Flüchtlinge" selbst waren (Hamburg: Flüchtlinge sollen Unterkunft selbst angezündet haben - SPIEGEL ONLINE / Schwäbisch Hall: Verletzter Flüchtling soll Heim angezündet haben - DIE WELT), ist nichts mit die Täter zahlen selbst.

Ne die Täter zünden an und kriegen hier noch die soziale Hängematte. Und derjenige der das kritisert, wird dann noch als Nazi diffamiert.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (20. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn es denn mal wieder (wie auch schon vorgekommen) die "Flüchtlinge" selbst waren (Hamburg: Flüchtlinge sollen Unterkunft selbst angezündet haben - SPIEGEL ONLINE / Schwäbisch Hall: Verletzter Flüchtling soll Heim angezündet haben - DIE WELT), ist nichts mit die Täter zahlen selbst.
> 
> Ne die Täter zünden an und kriegen hier noch die soziale Hängematte. Und derjenige der das kritisert, wird dann noch als Nazi diffamiert.


Da verschließt sich mir der Sinn daran.


----------



## merhuett (20. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Also sind alle die nicht durch die Propaganda der Bundesregierung einn aufgeweichtes Hirn haben nationalistische Flachpfeifen??
> 
> Klar weil man gegen Asylmissbrauch ist, ist man gleich ein Nazi. Nach dieser Argumentation hat Deutschland wirklich ein rechtes Problem.
> 
> ...


Das mit den Straftaten stimmt sogar. 46% werden von Ausländern begangen.


----------



## Sparanus (20. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Halten wir fest, dass die Heime nicht nur wegen Rassisten brennen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Da verschließt sich mir der Sinn daran.



Das glaub ich dir aufs Wort. Schon doof, wenn der Täter nicht ins Weltbild passt, wa ?


----------



## Verminaard (20. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Halten wir fest, dass die Heime nicht nur wegen Rassisten brennen.



Achtung Repost, vielleicht liest ja mal einer ne Quelle, wird immer wieder verlangt, aber keiner liest sowas: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...R58sLLMWbfVp8W2pkKVdi_cM/htmlview?pli=1#gid=0


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Achtung Repost, vielleicht liest ja mal einer ne Quelle, wird immer wieder verlangt, aber keiner liest sowas: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...R58sLLMWbfVp8W2pkKVdi_cM/htmlview?pli=1#gid=0



Vorsicht, dass kannste du doch hier nicht so einfach posten.

Da fällt am Ende noch der Elfenbeinturm der Gutmenschen zusammen.


----------



## Threshold (20. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Stark. Lügenpresse. Sagt ja alles.


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Threshold schrieb:


> Stark. Lügenpresse. Sagt ja alles.



Weil die Medien in diesem Land ja frei und unabhängig sind:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uPvGtlYxv5U

PS: Stimmt, sagt alles, ist nämlich ein 68er Linkenbegriff

http://der.kritisator.de/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/luegenpresse.jpg


----------



## Verminaard (20. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Threshold schrieb:


> Stark. Lügenpresse. Sagt ja alles.



Du hast doch immer das Wort Stammtischparole in den Raum geschmissen.


Hast du auf irgendeinen Link dort geklickt?
Natuerlich alles Naziblaetter.


Ich dachte wir versuchen hier eine halbwegs ernsthafte Diskussion zu fuehren.
Oh wait, die ist seit dem ersten Nazivergleich sowieso gegessen.
Von daher passt auch dein Niveau schoen hier rein.


----------



## Threshold (20. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Du hast doch immer das Wort Stammtischparole in den Raum geschmissen.



Ich versuche es mal zu erklären.
Ich hab nichts gegen gute Berichterstattung. Das gilt für alle Seiten, denn ich will ja auch alle Seiten sehen.
Nur wenn ich dann so einen Artikel lesen, wo am Ende steht, dass das alles ohne Gewähr ist.
Das muss man aber oben groß und fett hinschreiben. 
Woher wollen die z.B. wissen, dass es Absicht war? Wo ist der Beleg für diese Aussage?
Das ist Vorverurteilung, nichts anderes.

Und dann eben der Hinweis am Ende, wie die Lügenpresse das sieht.
So ein Satz ist absolut lächerlich und nimmt dem Artikel jede Form der Seriosität.
Sowas schreibt man nicht hin, ganz einfach, so ein Geschwafel hat da nichts zu suchen. Das soll nur Provokant sein, sonst nichts und das ist mir zu billig.

Wenn man also eine Artikel schreibt, indem man versucht, die Sache mit den Bränden zu ergründen, dann recherchiere ich genau, kläre ab, was sein kann und notiere das für jeden Fall.

Ich erwarte objektive Seriosität und der Artikel bietet das nicht.


----------



## Verminaard (20. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich versuche es mal zu erklären.
> Ich hab nichts gegen gute Berichterstattung. Das gilt für alle Seiten, denn ich will ja auch alle Seiten sehen.
> Nur wenn ich dann so einen Artikel lesen, wo am Ende steht, dass das alles ohne Gewähr ist.
> Das muss man aber oben groß und fett hinschreiben.
> ...



Das ist kein Artikel, das ist eine Zusammenfassung. Erklaerung notwendig?
Das ist deine Begruendung nicht auf die Links, die zu Brand in der Asylbewerberunterkunft am Samstagabend in Radolfzell, Info-Zelt abgebrannt - Demonstration in Kreuzberg, Paradoxer "Notruf" beschert Flüchtling wohl Abschiebung, Keine Brandstiftung in Asylunterkunft | WAZ.de, https://mopo24.de/nachrichten/prozess-brand-asylheim-mopo24-3602 fuehren?

Ich habe jetzt wahllos im oberen Drittel einfach Links angeklickt und copy / paste.
Lauter Naziblaetter?

Aber weil in der Zusammenfassung "Luegenpresse" steht ist das nicht serioes?

Das macht mich bisschen sprachlos....


Haettest sowas auch posten koennen: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit: P.S. aber wenn hier permanent Nazivergleiche gemacht werden ist das serioes? Wenn hier Teilnehmer diesen Threads diffamiert werden und persoenlich angegangen werden ist es serioes?
Vielleicht weil die abweichend deiner Meinung sind?


----------



## Woohoo (20. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Oder denken wir mal an den Wohnhausbrand in Ludwigshafen. Worauf Erdogan extra nach Deutschland kam. Bis heute "nicht aufgeklärt". Was für ein Theater das damals war.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Diese Worte habe ich bei den Unruhen in Frankfurt bei der Eroeffnung des neuen EZB Gebaeudes vermisst.
> Da wurden Polizeireviere attackiert, Streifenwagen angezuendet. Ich glaube die haben nicht drauf geachtet ob da Polizisten drinnen waren oder nicht.
> 
> Oder ist das etwas anderes, weil es ja offensichtlich Linke waren?


 Das ist keinesweg in Ordnung. Gewalt gegen Menschen ist immer verachtenswert und ist in jeder Situation nicht tolerabel.
Und trotzdem ist es etwas anderes, ob man sich offen gegen die Staatsgewalt stellt, weil man eine Revolution möchte,
oder ob man heimtückisch gegen die Schwächsten der Schwachen kämpft.

Ich verachte linke Gewalttaten massiv. Aber 160 Tote durch rechte Gewalt sprechen eine deutliche Sprache. Autobrände
in Berlin sind völliger Schwachsinn. Trotzdem ist die Politik dahinter eine andere. Während die einen für eine gerechtere
Gesellschaft kämpfen, leben die anderen dumpfen Rassismus aus. 

Der Unterschied ist darum sehr einfach. Sowohl linke wie rechte Gewalttaten sind untragbar. Die Ziele hinter linker Gewalt 
sind aber andere als hinter rechter Gewalt.  Die rechten Deppen verachte ich darum doppelt.  Die linken Deppen verachte 
ich nur.


----------



## Sparanus (20. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Die Ziele sind andere? 
Oh nein. 
Das Ziel ist bei beiden eine bessere Welt nur die Definition der besseren Welt ist anders.


----------



## Verminaard (20. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Solche Ziele?



Gibts dann nicht einen massiven Interessenskonflikt?


> ...Positionen sind Solidarität mit Israel sowie Gegnerschaft zu Antizionismus...


Aber so Pro Islam hier, und der Islam ist einer der groessten, wenn nicht der groesste Feind Israels?

Wahrscheinlich hab ich wieder mal irgendwas nicht verstanden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Die Ziele sind andere?
> Oh nein.
> Das Ziel ist bei beiden eine bessere Welt nur die Definition der besseren Welt ist anders.


Aha, eine bessere Welt durch Rassismus.
Dann freu Dich schon mal auf die nächsten
Eutanasie Programme. Mal sehen, wen es
diesmal erwischt. 

Oder lieber eine Welt mit geringen sozialen
Unterschieden. Das ist ein fürchterlicher
Gedanke, oder?

Ich bin mal raus ....

Nachtrag:


Verminaard schrieb:


> Aber so Pro Islam hier, und der Islam ist einer der groessten, wenn nicht der groesste Feind Israels?
> Wahrscheinlich hab ich wieder mal irgendwas nicht verstanden.


Würdest Du mit den Menschen reden, wüßtest Du um Dein Missverständnis.

Streng gläubige Juden und streng gläubige Moslems haben überhaupt kein
Problem mit einander und respektieren sich. Bring einfach einen Rabbi
und einen Mufti zusammen. Du wirst innige Harmonie erleben.

Der offene Konflikt hat ganz andere Gründe


----------



## Sparanus (20. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Das ist eine moralische Frage.
Man sollte auch Sachen die man nicht unterstützt bzw. Die man sogar bekämpft nachvollziehen können um sie besser zu verstehen.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (20. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Wann fangen wir an die Lager wieder aufzumachen und packen dann da die Moslems rein?
> 6 Millionen Juden warens, oder? Aermel aufkrempeln und ran an die Arbeit!


Weißt du noch, was ich vor etwa 3 Stunden schreib?


> Wie willst du denn in einem gebildeten Land alte Mittel verwenden?






Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Du kannst es abstreiten, aber der Islam ist der Faschismus des 21. Jahrundert.
> 
> (Muslime in Deutschland: "Der Islam ist vergleichbar mit dem Faschismus" - DIE WELT / Hamed Abdel-Samad: Der Weckrufer |Â*ZEIT ONLINE)
> 
> Keine Gruppe verfolgt andersdenkende so vehement, so konsequent und so brutal wie der Islam.


Dann pack dir doch mal endlich einen Koran und lies ihn SELBST, anstatt immer nur PI, BILD und anderes Zeug visuell zu konsumieren und dich blenden zu lassen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Dann pack dir doch mal endlich einen Koran und lies ihn SELBST, anstatt immer nur PI, BILD und anderes Zeug visuell zu konsumieren und dich blenden zu lassen.



1. Habe ich bereits. Ich habe alle 3 großen Märchenbücher gelesen.
2. Selbst wenn ich es nicht bereits getan hätte, müsste ich es nicht. Ich sehe doch die Lebenswirklichkeit in den islamischen Ländern. Man muss ja auch nicht "Mein Kampf" lesen um zu wissen, dass der Nationalsozialismus eine totalitäre Ideologie ist.
3. Unterstellungen sind keine validen Argumente. Aber da bist du ja hier im Thread in guter Gesellschaft.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (20. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Man muss ja auch nicht "Mein Kampf" lesen um zu wissen, dass der Nationalsozialismus eine totalitäre Ideologie ist.


Mein Kampf ist aber keine Anleitung für den NS. 
Der Qur'an ist es, wo nach sich Moslems richten.


----------



## DarkScorpion (20. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Mein Kampf ist aber keine Anleitung für den NS.
> Der Qur'an ist es, wo nach sich Moslems richten. [emoji38]


Ja und das ist das Problem. 

Die Moslems richten sich nach einem Buch was zu einer ganz anderen Zeit geschrieben wurde. Wo die Welt noch eine andere war. 

Aber es darf ja an diesem Buch nichts geändert werden. Und genau das ist der springende Punkt. Diese Philosophie passt nicht mehr in die heutige Zeit


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Mein Kampf ist aber keine Anleitung für den NS.
> Der Qur'an ist es, wo nach sich Moslems richten.



Es zeigt die grundlegenden Strukturen der Ideologie. Geschrieben vom "Propheten" dieser Ideologie. 

Und es unterteilt (genau wie der Koran) in ein einfaches Freund/Feindbild. Im NS ist es der Arier und der Untermensch, im Islam ist es der Muslim und der Ungläubige.

Beides totalitäre Ideologie, die in einer freien Gesellschaft abgelehnt werden. Es sein denn natürlich, man wünscht sich solche Zustände in Europa und Deutschland. 

Warum man solche Zustände allerdings für wünschenswert hält, erschließt sich mir nicht.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (20. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Die Moslems richten sich nach einem Buch was zu einer ganz anderen Zeit geschrieben wurde. Wo die Welt noch eine andere war.


Das versuche ich ja hier einigen klar zu machen, aber die raffen es ja nicht:
Der Islam wurde zu einer Zeit des Krieges übermittelt.
Es herrschte ein Krieg zwischen den damaligen Moslems und anderen Völkern. Un diese anderen Völker sind die Ungläubigen!
Wenn jetzt also ein Moslem im IS sagt: "Heute war ein guter Tag, denn ich habe 5 Ungläubige getötet.", dann ist er ein Idiot, denn er hat 5 Menschen getötet. Der Islam wird nirgendswo bekämpft, also gibt es auch keine Ungläubigen in dem Sinne mehr.

Die passenden Verse:


> 190. Und kämpfet für Allahs Sache gegen jene, die euch bekämpfen, doch überschreitet das Maß nicht, denn Allah liebt nicht die Maßlosen.
> 
> 191. Und tötet sie, wo immer ihr auf sie stoßt, und vertreibt sie von dort, von wo sie euch vertrieben; denn Verfolgung ist ärger als Totschlag. Bekämpft sie aber nicht bei der Heiligen Moschee, solange sie euch dort nicht angreifen. Doch wenn sie euch angreifen, dann kämpft wider sie; das ist die Vergeltung für die Ungläubigen.
> 
> ...


Aber die Islamhasser zeigen immer nur Verse 191.
Man kann den Koran aber nicht Verse für Verse zitieren. Wenn, muss man den kompletten Koran zitieren, da jeder Verse auf den anderen aufbaut.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (20. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Doppelpost


----------



## Nightslaver (20. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Aha, eine bessere Welt durch Rassismus.
> Dann freu Dich schon mal auf die nächsten
> Eutanasie Programme. Mal sehen, wen es
> diesmal erwischt.
> ...



Haha, ja ich lach mich tot, eine welt mit geringen sozialen Unterschieden, genau...
Ehr eine Welt wo jeder tun und lassen kann was er will, wo einem kein Staat vorschreibt was gesellschaftlich akzeptabel ist, das ist die ursprüngliche Idee der extrem linken Szene, eine Utopie von Gleichheit in einer Welt in der der stärkere auf dem schwachen rumtrampeln kann wie er lustig ist, weil keine Gesellschaft da ist die ihn entspechend dafür in die Schranken weißen würde und eine Welt in der die die mehr Geld haben zum Freiwild für die werden die diese Menschen "verachten". Linke Gewalt und Idiologie ist nichts anderes als rechte Gewalt und Idiologie, nur die Opfer sind andere, bei den einen auf der rechten Seite sind es Völker und "Rassen", auf der anderen Seite "Klassen" und Geld.
Von daher sind beide Seiten auch Abschaum der gesellschaftlich völlig indiskutabel ist.
Eine Gesellschaft funktioniert nunmal nur mit Regeln und Gesetzen, Anarchie ist da genauso wenig eine Option wie ein totalitäres Regime.

Davon abgesehen stimmt Sparanus Aussage aber, ob es einem nun gefällt, oder nicht, auch die rechten Spinner kämpfen von ihrem Standpunkt aus gesehen für eine "bessere" Welt, nur das ihre Definition davon viele Menschen ausschließt, genauso wie die Definition einer "besseren" Welt wie sie die Linken Spinner sich vorstellen.

Eine bessere Welt kann daher nur in der Mitte beider Extreme existieren und nicht in einer von beiden Richtungen und von daher, egal was man nun nobler findet, ist die Art und weise wie Links, oder Rechts dafür "kämpfen" zu verurteilen und zwar in gleichen Maße!


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Na wenn dann bitte aber auch die anderen "schönen, friedlichen" Verse zitieren:

Sure 4, Vers 89:

"Sie wünschen, dass ihr ungläubig werdet, wie sie ungläubig sind, so dass ihr alle gleich werdet. Nehmt euch daher keine Beschützer von ihnen, solange sie nicht auf Allahs Weg wandern. Und wenn sie sich abwenden, dann ergreift sie und tötet sie, wo immer ihr sie auffindet; und nehmt euch keinen von ihnen zum Beschützer oder zum Helfer."

Wer also nicht Allah folgt, darf ganz offen getötet werden.

Sure 9, Vers 111:

"Allah hat von den Gläubigen ihr Leben und ihr Gut für das Paradies erkauft: Sie kämpfen für Allahs Sache, sie töten und werden getötet;"

Wird immer gerne von Selbstmordattentäter genutzt.

Sure 47, Vers 35:

"So lasset (im Kampf) nicht nach und ruft nicht zum Waffenstillstand auf, wo ihr doch die Oberhand habt. Und Allah ist mit euch, und Er wird euch eure Taten nicht schmälern."

Wenn der Islam also die Mehrheit hat (Oberhand), dann gibt es keinen Waffenstillstand, sondern nur den Kampf gegen die Ungläubigen.

Sure 5, Vers 17:

"Wahrlich, ungläubig sind diejenigen, die sagen: "Allah ist der Messias, der Sohn der Maria."

Damit werden eben ca. 2 Mrd Christen zu Ungläubigen. Was den Ungläubigen droht, bringt ja Sure 2 Vers 191 gut auf den Punkt.

Sure 8. Vers 12:

"Da gab dein Herr den Engeln ein: "Ich bin mit euch; so festigt denn die Gläubigen. In die Herzen der Ungläubigen werde Ich Schrecken werfen. Trefft (sie) oberhalb des Nackens und schlagt ihnen jeden Finger ab!" 

Ich habe mir von einem Iraner aus dem Zentralrat der Ex-Muslime sagen lassen (ich habe keine Beweise, hörensagen), dass die Stelle mit trefft sie oberhalb des Nackens, im Original sinngemäß lautet, enthauptet sie.

Würde zu den vielen Enthauptungen in islamischen Ländern passen.

Sure 5, Vers 51:

"O ihr, die ihr glaubt! Nehmt nicht die Juden und die Christen zu Beschützern (Freunden). Sie sind einander Beschützer (Freunde). Und wer sie von euch zu Beschützern (Freunden)  nimmt, der gehört wahrlich zu ihnen. Wahrlich, Allah weist nicht dem Volk der Ungerechten den Weg."

Toleranz und Nächstenliebe gegenüber Andersgläubigen im Islam.

ure 8, Vers 39:

"  Und kämpft gegen sie, damit keine Verführung mehr stattfinden kann und (kämpft,) bis sämtliche Verehrung auf Allah allein gerichtet ist. Stehen sie jedoch (vom Unglauben) ab, dann, wahrlich, sieht Allah sehr wohl, was sie tun."

Jeder der nicht an Allah glauben will, darf bekämpft werden. 

Sure 48, Vers 28:

"Er ist es, Der Seinen Gesandten mit der Führung und der wahren Religion geschickt hat, auf dass Er sie über jede andere Religion siegen lasse. Und Allah genügt als Zeuge."

Bedarf wohl keiner Worte.

Warum wird hier also mit einer solchen Vehemenz diese totalitäre Ideologie verteidigt? Warum will man solche Zustände hier in Europa und Deutschland? Ist die Lebenswirklichkeit in den islamischen Ländern kein abschreckendes Beispiel?


----------



## Threshold (20. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Seit wann bist du Experte im Deuten des Koran?
Lerne arabisch, lese ihn, diskutiere mit Koran Experten und dann kannst du dein Meinung äußern.


----------



## Sparanus (20. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Gibt auch genug radikale Experten, so ein Buch muss jeder für sich begreifen.


----------



## Woohoo (20. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Threshold schrieb:


> Seit wann bist du Experte im Deuten des Koran?
> Lerne arabisch, lese ihn, diskutiere mit Koran Experten und dann kannst du dein Meinung äußern.



Ohne diese Schritte ist das Buch also nutzlos?


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Threshold schrieb:


> Seit wann bist du Experte im Deuten des Koran?
> Lerne arabisch, lese ihn, diskutiere mit Koran Experten und dann kannst du dein Meinung äußern.



Haha, also darf ich die Bibel und die Thora auch nicht auf Deutsch lesen, sondern nur auf hebräisch oder aramäisch?

Lustig.

Und wie gesagt, ich muss den Koran nicht auf arabisch lesen. Guck dir die islamischen Ländern an. Ich will sowas für Deutschland/Europa nicht.


----------



## Bester_Nick (20. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

*Kaaruzo* 

 Hat er nicht gerade geschrieben, dass man den Koran nicht  zerpflücken sollte, weil alle Verse aufeinander aufbauen und das  Zerpflücken bei der Deutung den Sinn entstellt? Das Alte Testament hat  ähnlich brutale Passagen, aber keiner (abgesehen von Spinnern) würde  darauf kommen, Juden als Anhänger einer totalitären Ideologie zu  bezichtigen.


----------



## Nightslaver (20. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Threshold schrieb:


> Seit wann bist du Experte im Deuten des Koran?
> Lerne arabisch, lese ihn, diskutiere mit Koran Experten und dann kannst du dein Meinung äußern.



Soso, also hat man den Koran völlig umsonst ins Deutsche übersetzt? Wie sieht es dann mit der Bibel aus? Hat Luther die völlig umsonst ins deutsche übersetzt? Muss man auch Latein lernen und mit christlichen Gelehrten gesprochen haben um über die Bibel mitdiskutieren zu dürfen?
Muss ich erst Jura studiert haben um über Sinn und Unsinn deutscher Gesetze diskutieren zu dürfen?

Ehrlich, da hast du wieder ein richtig tolles Totschlagargument los gelassen.


----------



## Threshold (20. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Woohoo schrieb:


> Ohne diese Schritte ist das Buch also nutzlos?



Das Problem ist, dass alles im Kontext geschrieben ist und sich immer was auf irgendwas was anderes bezieht.
Der Koran ist keine Bibel. In der Bibel stehen nette Geschichten.
Der Koran fokussiert das alte und neue Testament auf das, was eine Religion darstellen soll.
Im Islam war Jesus genauso ein Prophet wie andere, aber erst Mohammed hat das so "von Gott genannt" bekommen, wie er es meint.
Und das sind eben keine klaren Worte, sowas gibt es nicht.
Und daher kannst du letztendlich interpretieren, was immer du willst. 
Sowas sieht man auch immer gut bei Verschwörungstheoretikern, die Fakten einfach so deuten, dass sie in ihr Weltbild passen. Und Islamisten machen letztendlich nichts anderes.
Genauso wie christliche Radikale das genauso machen. Sie suchen sich das raus, was für sie passt und den Rest ignorieren sie.

Willst du also den Koran tatsächlich verstehen, musst du arabisch lernen.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Soso, also hat man den Koran völlig umsonst ins Deutsche übersetzt? Wie sieht es dann mit der Bibel aus? Hat Luther die völlig umsonst ins deutsche übersetzt? Muss man auch Latein lernen und mit christlichen Gelehrten gesprochen haben um über die Bibel mitdiskutieren zu dürfen?
> Muss ich erst Jura studiert haben um über Sinn und Unsinn deutscher Gesetze diskutieren zu dürfen?
> 
> Ehrlich, da hast du wieder ein richtig tolles Totschlagargument los gelassen.



Hast du dich jemals in deinem Leben tatsächlich mal mit Theologie und so beschäftigt?


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Split99999 schrieb:


> *Kaaruzo*
> 
> Hat er nicht gerade geschrieben, dass man den Koran nicht  zerpflücken sollte, weil alle Verse aufeinander aufbauen und das  Zerpflücken bei der Deutung den Sinn entstellt? Das Alte Testament hat  ähnlich brutale Passagen, aber keiner (abgesehen von Spinnern) würde  darauf kommen, Juden als Anhänger einer totalitären Ideologie zu  bezichtigen.



A) Das AT wurde durch das NT ersetzt.
B) Wo sind denn die unzähligen christlichen Anschläge?
C) Der Koran ist in der Befehlsform geschrieben.



Threshold schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass alles im Kontext geschrieben ist und sich immer was auf irgendwas was anderes bezieht.
> Der Koran ist keine Bibel. In der Bibel stehen nette Geschichten.
> Der Koran fokussiert das alte und neue Testament auf das, was eine Religion darstellen soll.
> Im Islam war Jesus genauso ein Prophet wie andere, aber erst Mohammed hat das so "von Gott genannt" bekommen, wie er es meint.
> ...



Da ja hier jede Menge "Experten" wieder mal unterwegs sind, ein kleines Spiel.

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/ByCHQYWCQAE2kXF.png

Ihr könnt euch auch auf den Kopf stellen und sagen der Islam ist voll dufte, jeden Tag beweisen die Staaten in den der Islam die Mehrheit hat, dass das * falsch * ist.

Warum wohlt ihr solche Zustände hier haben? Erklärt mir das mal bitte.


----------



## Sparanus (20. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Wenn man eine Sache derart auslegen kann, weißt sie schon einen grundsätzlichen Fehler auf.
Das selbe haben wir beim Kommunismus.


----------



## schlumpi13 (20. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Ja und das ist das Problem.
> Die Moslems richten sich nach einem Buch was zu einer ganz anderen Zeit geschrieben wurde. Wo die Welt noch eine andere war.
> Aber es darf ja an diesem Buch nichts geändert werden. Und genau das ist der springende Punkt. Diese Philosophie passt nicht mehr in die heutige Zeit



Ich weiß gar nicht, was da genau dein Problem ist.
Sei doch froh das sich die Leute noch an den alten Koran halten!
Was die geänderte Fassung des Korans durch die USA erreicht hat, die sie dort so großzügig an kleine Kinder verteilt haben, sehen wir doch alltäglich in den Medien. 



			
				https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mudschahed schrieb:
			
		

> Um den Widerstand gegen die sowjetische Besatzung in Afghanistan  anzuspornen, hatten die USA unter anderem mehrere Millionen Dollar in  gewaltverherrlichende Lehrbücher investiert. Mittels dieser Bücher, die  mit Gewaltdarstellungen, islamistischen Lehren und aus dem Zusammenhang  gerissenen Koranversen gefüllt waren, wurde den afghanischen Schulkindern die Lehre vom Dschihad (Heiliger Krieg) nahegebracht.[SUP][2][/SUP] Diese Bücher wurden ebenfalls in Lagern für afghanische Flüchtlinge in Pakistan im Unterricht eingesetzt. Auch die Taliban  verwendeten die von den USA produzierten Bücher. Um die Bücher mit  ihrer Ideologie des Bilderverbots in Einklang zu bringen, wurden die  menschlichen Gesichter darin herausgeschnitten.[SUP][2][/SUP]



Wer den Dschihad säht, wird den Dschihad ernten.

Fällt euch was auf?
Die Russen sind weg, die Amis sind nun als Besatzungsmacht dort  und werden noch lange bleiben.

Solange der Westen unter Führung der USA daran interessiert ist, dass der arabische Raum wirtschaftlich nicht aufblühen darf und "wir" ihn regelmäßig in die Steinzeit zurückbomben, wird sich an den Flüchtlingsströmen auch nichts ändern!



			
				Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem ist, dass alles im Kontext geschrieben ist und sich immer was auf irgendwas was anderes bezieht.
> Der Koran ist keine Bibel. In der Bibel stehen nette Geschichten....


Und deine "netten Geschichten" aus der Bibel sind  mit dem Koran in "Gewaltverherrlichung" völlig vergleichbar!

Dann waren sicher die heiligen Kriege der Kreuzritter und die Hexenverbrennungen auch nur Verschwörungstheorien für dich? 

Die Probleme in der Welt entstehen nicht durch Bücher, sondern durch Macht- und Besitzgier und der Not derjenigen Menschen, die keinen Ausweg mehr sehen, weil ihnen eine Zukunft genommen wurde.
Bücher, Ideologien und der Glaube werden nur propagandistisch genutzt.


----------



## Verminaard (20. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass alles im Kontext geschrieben ist und sich immer was auf irgendwas was anderes bezieht.
> Der Koran ist keine Bibel. In der Bibel stehen nette Geschichten.
> Der Koran fokussiert das alte und neue Testament auf das, was eine Religion darstellen soll.
> Im Islam war Jesus genauso ein Prophet wie andere, aber erst Mohammed hat das so "von Gott genannt" bekommen, wie er es meint.
> ...



Das ist doch alles Satire was du hier von dir gibst, oder?
Ich mein, wenn du das wirklich ernst meinst.

"In der Bibel stehen nette Geschichten" 
Na da braucht man nix zu schreiben. 

"Willst du also den Koran tatsächlich verstehen, musst du arabisch lernen."
Man kann also fast jedes Buch in fast jede Sprache uebersetzten und es ergibt Sinn. Nur fuer den Koran muss ich zwingend arabisch koennen?!
Hast du dir schon mal ueberlegt wieviele Moslems gar kein arabisch koennen? Was sind das dann? Falsche Moslems? Unglaeubige?

Immerhin hast du einen der dir Beifall klatscht, aber der hats mit Argumenten auch nicht ganz so, der verstoesst lieber gegen Forenregeln und wird persoenlich.

P.S. hast dich jetzt mit den Brandanschlaegen weiter beschaeftigt oder ist der Zusatz "Luegenpresse" in einer Liste Grund genug fuer dich das nicht mehr weiter zu verfolgen?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (20. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> B) Wo sind denn die unzähligen christlichen Anschläge?.



Es gab nie Kreuzritter, nie Hexenverbrennungen etc.... 
Natürlich ist das schon her... Aber hey, der Islam ist 633 Jahre jünger. 
Das sind auch Anschläge Bzw. Attentate im Namen der Religion. Da haben die Christen gemetzelt was das Zeug hält. Nicht immer nur die anderen bösen Fremden. 
Außerdem sind radikale Moslems nur ein Bruchteil. Der größte Teil betet ohne Terroranschläge (ja, unglaublich) seine 5mal gen Mekka.


----------



## Sparanus (20. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Und was macht die Kirche heute?
Kirche in Italien: Papst exkommuniziert Mafia - taz.de
Man hat seine Verantwortung erkannt.



> Aber hey, der Islam ist 633 Jahre jünger.


Irrelevant, 
das deutet nur auf dem Stand der Gesellschaft im nahen Osten hin.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (20. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> *einzelne Verse zitiert*


Was habe ich eben geschrieben?


			
				Split99999;7713126[Hat er nicht gerade geschrieben schrieb:
			
		

> Nightslaver schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Soso, also hat man den Koran völlig umsonst ins Deutsche übersetzt?
> ...


----------



## Woohoo (20. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Der Vorsitzende des Zentralrates der Ex-Muslime Kaya Cahit




Hast du mal gesehen wer den Koran geschrieben hat? Voll der krasse Typ.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (20. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Woohoo schrieb:


> Hast du mal gesehen wer den Koran geschrieben hat? Voll der krasse Typ.


"Geschrieben" 
Aber ja, er ist auf jeden Fall ein Gott ^^ *badumm*


----------



## Sparanus (20. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> MMn sollte man diese heiligen Schriften in der originalen Sprache lesen.


Bringt idR. trotzdem nichts, da man in der Sprache denkt mit der man aufgewachsen ist außerdem
und das ist noch wichtiger liegen 1400 Jahre Veränderung in der Ausdrucksweise.
Dazu muss man die genaue Intention des Autors kennen.

Also kann überhaupt nur ein sehr eingeschränkter Personenkreis das Buch richtig lesen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> B) Wo sind denn die unzähligen christlichen Anschläge?


z.B. hier https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nordirlandkonflikt Ein Religionskrieg von Katoliken gegen Protestanten
der hier: Krieg gegen den Terror: Das Wort vom Kreuzzug stößt auf Widerspruch - Feuilleton - FAZ Bush nennt seinen Krieg einen Kreuzzug 

Kommt Dir vielleicht irgendwann mal in den Sinn, dass Terror in und aus bestimmten Staaten Freiheitskämpfe sind?
Die IRA bombte in London, genauso bombt Al Quaida in New York. Was hat das mit Religion zu tun? Es hat etwas 
damit zu tun, dass Schwächere einen Krieg nicht in offener Feldschlacht führen, sondern verdeckt. Und der Krieg
gegen die USA hat funktioniert. Alleine was sich in Folge die NSA erlaubt hat ist so weit weg von unserer Werten,
dass sich ein Land selber ad absurdum geführt hat.

Wer hat Al Quaida lange Zeit finanziell und logistisch unterstützt: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wIZRTqnnFmw
Wer hat die syrischen Rebellen ausgebildet: BÃ¼rgerkrieg : CIA unterstÃ¼tzt offenbar Waffenlieferungen an syrische Rebellen |Â*ZEIT ONLINE
Und jetzt machen sie weiter mit der Unruhe: Ex-CIA Chef will al-Qaida aufrüsten für Kampf gegen Syrien IS

Und aus all diesen widerlichen kleinen  von außen angezettelten Kriegen entstehen Flüchtlingsströme. Islamische
Staaten sind fast überall dritte Welt Länder und diese werden auf dem ganzen Globus als Spielball bestimmter alter
und neuer Kolonialmächte gesehen. Ich hasse Religionen bis auf Blut und trotzdem haben sich Länder von sich heraus,
von innen zu entwicklen und nicht durch äußeren Einfluss. Solange wir uns politisch einmischen wird es einzelne oder
kleine Gruppen geben, die mit Terrorismus zurückschlagen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Es gab nie Kreuzritter, nie Hexenverbrennungen etc....
> Natürlich ist das schon her... Aber hey, der Islam ist 633 Jahre jünger.
> Das sind auch Anschläge Bzw. Attentate im Namen der Religion. Da haben die Christen gemetzelt was das Zeug hält. Nicht immer nur die anderen bösen Fremden.
> Außerdem sind radikale Moslems nur ein Bruchteil. Der größte Teil betet ohne Terroranschläge (ja, unglaublich) seine 5mal gen Mekka.



A) Die Kreuzzüge und Kreuzritter sind ein denkbar schlechtes Argument den Islam freizusprechen, waren die Kreuzzüge doch eine Reaktion auf islamischen Terror im Heiligen Land

B) Wie du richtig festgestellt hast, ist der Islam heute ein Problem. Das Christentum nicht.



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Jahwe = JHWE = GOTT (und nicht Gott)
> 
> Und zu Kaaruzos "BULLSHIT-BINGO".
> Hast du mal gesehen, wer das erstellt hat?
> Der Vorsitzende des Zentralrates der Ex-Muslime Kaya Cahit



Und was ist daran schlimm? Wenn ich etwas über eine verbrecherische, totalitäre Ideologie lernen will, frage ich die Opfer, nicht die Täter.

Oder sind Aussagen von Konzentrationslager-Häftlingen in deinen Augen auch nichts wert, wenn ich etwas über den Nationalsozialismus erfahren will?



interessierterUser schrieb:


> ...



Alles dabei im Verschwörungstheoretiker ein mal eins. Fehlt nur noch das "Großkapital" und du hast alles abgedeckt. Aber ich erkenne immer mehr woher der Wind weht, bei euerer Motivation.

Aktuelles: 

Flüchtlinge: Ifo rechnet mit zehn Milliarden Euro Kosten - DIE WELT

Kosten nur und können größtenteil nichts. Wo sind denn jetzt die ganzen "Ärzte" und "Ingenieur" die unsere Wirtschaft stützen und in die Sozialkassen einzahlen?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> ....


Scherzkeks, beweise Du, wo "Der Islam" gegen den Westen kämpft und nicht einzelne Terroristen.

Was hat der IS mit Islam zu tun, abgesehn davon, das ein Haufen ungebildeter und durchgeknallter Männer Machtphantasien ausleben.
Das sind dieselben Mechanismen, mit denen 1930 ein Haufen brauner Idioten die Welt ins Unglück stürzten.  Warum wird nicht gegen
den IS gekämpft? Weil er billigend in Kauf genommen wird, vermutlich damit bestimmte Ziele der westlichen Welt umgesetzt werden.
Der IS bedroht Russland üder Nachbarstaaten wie Georgien oder Aserbaidschan. Da verhalten sich die USA ganz ruhig und setzen nur
ein paar Nadeln.

Du solltest Aufhören, Behauptungen in die Welt zu setzen und die Augen öffnen. Religionskriege gibt es innerhalb des Islams,
weil sich Suniten und Schiiten extrem bekämpfen, das war z.B. der Kampf Irak gegen Iran. Die USA unterstützen den Irak,
Russland den Iran. Es war nichts weiter als eine Stellvertreterkrieg der großen Blöcke. Was ist daran Verschwörungstheorie?

Hier sind einige aufgezählt:
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stellvertreterkrieg

Wie sollen ernste Pobleme im Land, wie sich abgrenzende Subkulturen, verändert werden, wenn braune Horden in Deutschland
diese Menschan offen ermorden. Man muss sich dann vor die Gruppen stellen und gegen den braunen Mob beschützen. Das
verhindert eine sinnvolle Diskussion und langsame Veränderungen. Der braune Mob erreicht genau das Gegenteil dessen, was 
er will. Deppen....


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Scherzkeks, beweise Du, wo "Der Islam" gegen den Westen kämpft und nicht einzelne Terroristen.
> 
> Was hat der IS mit Islam zu tun, abgesehn davon, das ein Haufen ungebildeter und durchgeknallter Männer Machtphantasien ausleben.
> Das sind dieselben Mechanismen, mit denen 1930 ein Haufen brauner Idioten die Welt ins Unglück stürzten.  Warum wird nicht gegen
> ...



Habe ich irgendwo die Behauptung aufgestellt, der Islam kämpfe gegen den Westen?

Ich sagte, der Islam ist eine totalitäre Ideologie, die wir hier nicht brauchen. Und spätestens wenn der Islam mal die Mehrheit stellt, wird es mit dem freien Westen zu Ende sein.

Und ich frage mich ernsthaft, wie man das gutheißen kann.


----------



## DarkScorpion (20. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Europas Grenzfall POLITIK UND GESELLSCHAFT: Europas Grenzfall - Ausland - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten

Sehr guter Artikel. 
Aber der Focus ist ja leider das letzte große Magazin/Zeitung welches nicht alles über den Klee lobend gut heißt


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Habe ich irgendwo die Behauptung aufgestellt, der Islam kämpfe gegen den Westen?
> 
> Ich sagte, der Islam ist eine totalitäre Ideologie, die wir hier nicht brauchen. Und spätestens wenn der Islam mal die Mehrheit stellt, wird es mit dem freien Westen zu Ende sein.
> 
> Und ich frage mich ernsthaft, wie man das gutheißen kann.


Kämpfst Du genauso intensiv und leidenschaftlich gegen braune Horden in Deutschland mit totalitärer Ideologie, die im Gegensatz zu Flüchtlingen in diesem Land seit Jahrzehnten schwere Anschläge verüben? Ich habe von Dir noch kein Wort zur Abgrenzung gehört. Die Gefahr, durch Neonazis unsere staatliche Grundordnung zu verlieren, ist erheblich realer. Bis jetzt habe ich von Dir nur gelesen, dass Du nicht verstehst, wo das Problem liegen soll, dass 160 Menschen durch Neonazis  ermordet wurden. Ich warte immer noch auf eine Erklärung, wie das meint ist?

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...ings-und-asylproblematik-360.html#post7711852
interessierterUser: _"160 Morde gehen auf rechtsradikales Konto und hunderte angezündete Gebäude."_
Antwort Kaaruzo: _"Dafür gibt es die Judikative. Wo ist das Problem?"_


----------



## iGameKudan (20. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Wenn unsere Regierung so weiter macht ist das kein Wunder wenn die braune Seite früher oder später wieder Zulauf kriegt. 
Bei vielen würde es ja schon reichen, wenn die wüssten dass uns statt Steuersenkungen bald eher Steuererhöhungen drohen. 

Auch Deutschland kann nicht einfach alle Flüchtlinge aufnehmen. Grundsätzlich bin ich für die Aufnahme, jedoch muss auch aus Gründen der inneren Sicherheit ganz genau geprüft werden wen man in die EU lässt. Denn die steigende Terrorismusgefahr kann und sollte man sich schon alleine aus Gründen der Logik nicht wegdenken. Zudem muss die Quotenregelung eingeführt werden - ich mache diese Aussage zwar nur recht ungerne, aber wenn es den Menschen wirklich bloß um ein "gefahrenloses" Leben ginge, würden nicht alle nach Deutschland wollen. Mittlerweile dürfte es ja auch den Flüchtlingen bekannt sein dass Deutschland nicht unbegrenzt aufnehmen wird...


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Kämpfst Du genauso intensiv und leidenschaftlich gegen braune Horden in Deutschland mit totalitärer Ideologie, die im Gegensatz zu Flüchtlingen in diesem Land seit Jahrzehnten schwere Anschläge verüben?



Braune Horden?
Schwere Anschläge?

Da müssen wir wohl eine unterschiedliche Auffassung haben.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich habe von Dir noch kein Wort zur Abgrenzung gehört.



Warum sollte ich auch?



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die Gefahr, durch Neonazis unsere staatliche Grundordnung zu verlieren, ist erheblich realer.



Siehe die Ergebnisse der letzten Bundestagswahl und der letzten Landtagswahlen. Die großen Fünf (SPD/CDU/FPD/GRÜNE/Linke) haben zusammen immer über 80% geholt.

Wo ist da bitte die "reale Gefahr"?



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Bis jetzt habe ich von Dir nur gelesen, dass Du nicht verstehst, wo das Problem liegen soll, dass 160 Menschen durch Neonazis  ermordet wurden.




Richtig, das ist auch meine Meinung. 

Morde gab, gibt und wird es immer geben. Dafür haben wir doch ein Justizsystem.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich warte immer noch auf eine Erklärung, wie das meint ist?



Was soll man da erklären? Es gibt eine Judikative in Deutschland.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...ings-und-asylproblematik-360.html#post7711852
> interessierterUser: _"160 Morde gehen auf rechtsradikales Konto und hunderte angezündete Gebäude."_
> Antwort Kaaruzo: _"Dafür gibt es die Judikative. Wo ist das Problem?"_



Richtig. Das ist auch nachwievor meine Meinung.


----------



## Bester_Nick (20. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Siehe die Ergebnisse der letzten Bundestagswahl und der letzten  Landtagswahlen. Die großen Fünf (SPD/CDU/FPD/GRÜNE/Linke) haben zusammen  immer über 80% geholt.
> 
> Wo ist da bitte die "reale Gefahr"?



Und wo ist bitte die reale Gefahr, durch Muslime die staatliche Grundordnung zu verlieren?


----------



## Threshold (20. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Da ja hier jede Menge "Experten" wieder mal unterwegs sind, ein kleines Spiel.
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/ByCHQYWCQAE2kXF.png
> 
> ...



Das ist eben das Problem bei Leuten wie dir.
Du verstehst nicht, dass es nichts mit der Religion an sich zu tun hat sondern an den Menschen, die sie falsch deuten.
Die überwiegende Mehrzahl der Muslimen leben mit ihrer Religion und ihrer Umwelt und den Mitmenschen in völligem Einklang.
Ebenso wie Christen, Buddhisten oder wer auch immer.
Ein kleiner Teil der Muslime stellt sich und ihre Ideologien über allem -- genauso wie es bei den Christen der Fall ist [ich denke da nur an die Kreationisten, die ständig in den USA darum klagen, dass Kreationismus in den Schulen gelehrt werden soll] -- und jeder denkt nun, dass alle Muslime so sind, wie dieser kleine Teil.
Ich nenne das Vorurteile, mehr nicht.

Wieso gibt es in Deutschland denn nicht schon längst eine Partei der Muslime, die das Grundgesetz abschaffen will und einen Gottesstaat gründen will?
Nach deiner Meinung müsse diese Partei ja mindestens alle muslimische Wahlberechtigte auf sich vereinen können.
Gibt es aber nicht, eben weil die Annahme einfach nur Unsinn ist.
Solchen Spinnern wie den Salafisten oder dem rechten Gesindel folgen ein paar Hundert Leute, wenns hoch kommt, aber doch nicht die Mehrheit. Ist ja lächerlich, sowas auch nur anzunehmen.
Und Wahlfähig ist sowas sowieso nicht und damit auch nicht regierungsfähig und damit bleibt alles so, wie es ist. 



Verminaard schrieb:


> Das ist doch alles Satire was du hier von dir gibst, oder?
> Ich mein, wenn du das wirklich ernst meinst.



Ja, natürlich. Und wenn du dich mal ein wenig mit der Sache beschäftigen würdest als immer nur den Vorurteilen und dem Schubladendenken nachzugehen, würdest du sie Sache auch anders sehen.
Schon mal mit einem Iman einer Moschee geredet?
Ist kein Problem. Die Moschee ist für jeden offen, jeder kann sie betreten und wie ein Priester kannst du einem Iman ebenso Fragen stellen und sich mit ihm über alles mögliche unterhalten.
Wie jeder geistliche gibt es Tipps für den Alltag, wie man miteinander umgehen sollte und schlichtet Konflikte. 



Verminaard schrieb:


> "In der Bibel stehen nette Geschichten"
> Na da braucht man nix zu schreiben.



Ja, einige sind schon verfilmt worden. 
Russell Crowe als "Noah" war ja nicht schlecht.
"Die Passion Christie" gehört ebenso dazu, auch wenn der Stoff schwer wiegt, da hebräisch und aramäisch gesprochen wird.
Ich glaube, die Geschichte von Moses wurde auch schon mal verfilmt.
Es gibt in der Bibel eine Menge Geschichten, die interessant sind.



Verminaard schrieb:


> "Willst du also den Koran tatsächlich verstehen, musst du arabisch lernen."
> Man kann also fast jedes Buch in fast jede Sprache uebersetzten und es ergibt Sinn. Nur fuer den Koran muss ich zwingend arabisch koennen?!
> Hast du dir schon mal ueberlegt wieviele Moslems gar kein arabisch koennen? Was sind das dann? Falsche Moslems? Unglaeubige?



Kannst du eben nicht. Das ist ja das Dilemma beim Koran.
Jeder, der sich nur im Ansatz damit auskennt, weiß, dass man den im Original lesen muss, denn jede Übersetzung ist auch gleichzeitig eine Interpretation.
Und die meisten Muslime können ebenso wenig Arabisch wie die meisten Christen kein Latein können, trotzdem leben sie ihre Religion für sich aus, eben im Privaten. 
Ich sehe da auch kein Konfliktpotenzial, denn den meisten Christen und Muslimen reicht die Übersetzung bzw. Interpretation aus. Die lesen darin auch nicht das, was andere immer sehen.
Ich kenne jedenfalls niemanden, der mal einen Blick hinein wirft und dann mit der Machete durchs Dorf läuft.



Verminaard schrieb:


> P.S. hast dich jetzt mit den Brandanschlaegen weiter beschaeftigt oder ist der Zusatz "Luegenpresse" in einer Liste Grund genug fuer dich das nicht mehr weiter zu verfolgen?



Wie gesagt, wenn da einer mit Lügenpresse kommt, ist das ganze Geschreibe nicht mehr seriös und daher wird es einfach uninteressant. 
Natürlich kann es vorkommen, dass ein Flüchtling ein Feuer auslöst. Doch wo ist denn der Beweis, dass es Absicht ist und wo ist das Motiv?
Oder soll er sich selbst anzünden um auf die Missstände hinzuweisen? Ist dir das lieber?



Split99999 schrieb:


> Und wo ist bitte die reale Gefahr, durch Muslime die staatliche Grundordnung zu verlieren?



Ich glaube, ich hab schon mal irgendwo gesagt, dass ich mehr Angst vor einem Nebelunfall auf der A7 habe als davor, dass radikale Muslime in Deutschland an die Macht kommen. Wie soll das auch gehen, so träge und faul, wie die Menschen hier sind, wählen immer noch Merkel, obwohl die Frau noch inkompetenter ist als Schröder und Kohl zusammen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Und wo ist bitte die reale Gefahr, durch Muslime die staatliche Grundordnung zu verlieren?



Siehe jeden Staat in dem der Islam die Mehrheit hat.

Ich habe diese Frage schon mehrfach gestellt. Wollt ihr solche Zustände?



Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist eben das Problem bei Leuten wie dir.
> Du verstehst nicht, dass es nichts mit der Religion an sich zu tun hat sondern an den Menschen, die sie falsch deuten.
> Die überwiegende Mehrzahl der Muslimen leben mit ihrer Religion und ihrer Umwelt und den Mitmenschen in völligem Einklang.
> Ebenso wie Christen, Buddhisten oder wer auch immer.
> ...



Guckt euch doch mal die islamischen Länder an. Wo leben dann da bitte die Muslime mit ihre Religion in Frieden, vorallem gegenüber andersdenkenden und gläubigen?

Der Islam ist nur deshalb (verhältnismäßig) ruhig, weil er in der Minderheit ist. Sobald sich das ändert, sieht es hier anders aus. Ich habe dafür auch die entsprechende Sure zitiert:

Sure 47, Vers 35:

"So lasset (im Kampf) nicht nach und ruft nicht zum Waffenstillstand auf, wo ihr doch die Oberhand habt. Und Allah ist mit euch, und Er wird euch eure Taten nicht schmälern."

Das was in den islamischen Ländern abgeht, erwartet uns. Warum wohlt ihr das mit solcher Vehemenz hier einführen? Alle schon konvertiert, oder was?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Richtig, das ist auch meine Meinung.
> 
> Morde gab, gibt und wird es immer geben. Dafür haben wir doch ein Justizsystem.


Das schrappt verdammt nah an der Billigung von Straftaten vorbei. §140 wird Dir irgendwann Ärger bereiten.
Aber gut, dann ist klar, was Dein Interesse und Deine Gesinnung ist. Aber mach Dir keine Hoffnungen,
in diesem Staat gibt es viel wachsame Menschen. Irgendwann wirst Du einen teuren Fehler machen.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> .. Sure 47, Vers 35:...


Du hast immer noch nicht verstanden, dass zitieren aus dem Zusammenhang heraus Blödsinn ist?
Man nennt so etwas lernresistent.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das was in den islamischen Ländern abgeht, erwartet uns.


Warum sollte es? Es gibt keine Übergriffe und keinen Terrorismus in Deutschland durch Flüchtlinge.
Das ist ein Schreckengespenst ängstlicher Menschen.  Das hier sollte Dir gefallen:
Der Postillon: FlÃ¼chtling renkt seinen Unterkiefer aus und verspeist blondes deutsches Kind bei lebendigem Leib


----------



## DarkScorpion (20. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das schrappt verdammt nah an der Billigung von Straftaten vorbei. §140 wird Dir irgendwann Ärger bereiten.
> Aber gut, dann ist klar, was Dein Interesse und Deine Gesinnung ist. Aber mach Dir keine Hoffnungen,
> in diesem Staat gibt es viel wachsame Menschen. Irgendwann wirst Du einen teuren Fehler machen.



Sag mal glaubst du echt den Mist den du schreibst?

Schau lieber noch mal nach was der Paragraph sagt, denke über das hier geschriebene nach und dann nimmst du den Post einfach zurück, ok?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Es gibt aber nunmal keinen neueren Bericht des Bundesamtes für Migration dazu (Bleibeberechtigten Migranten im Niedriglohnsektor unter besonderer Berücksichtigung der Geduldeten und Bleibeberechtigten)
> als den 2011er Bericht und der Bericht passt gut in die aktuelle Thematik rein, zeigt er doch schon an Hand der Entwicklungen 2011 auf welche Auswirkungen die aktuelle Zuwanderung im Arbeitssektor gegenüber 2011 künftig verstärkt haben könnte. Ich sehe also keinen Grund warum diese Tendenzen bei der aktuellen Flüchtlingsproblematik, nur weil die Zahlen 3 -4  Jahre alt sind und aktuell die Zahlen der Flüchtlinge explodieren keine Gültigkeit mehr besitzen sollen.



"Es weiß nicht, was heute ist, deswegen entscheide ich auf Grundlage von dem, was nicht mehr ist" stellt nicht gerade eine gute Handlungsgrundlage dar...
Die Struktur von Migranten ist genauso unterschiedlich, wie die Bedingungen in ihren Herkunftsländern und die Gründe für die Migration. Syrien hat eine andere Bildungsstruktur, als Zentralafrika. Krieg setzt andere Gesellschaftsschichten in Bewegung (und über andere Entfernungen), als Hunger. Wer Untersuchungen, die vornehmlich von afrikanischen Armutsflüchtlingen geprägt sind (oder gar Studien, die von Gastarbeitern dominiert werden...) auf die aktuelle Flüchtlingswelle überträgt, erhält einfach falsche Ergebnisse.



> Aber mal ganz sachlich betrachtet, ich möchte nach Schweden, dazu muss ich Deutschland durchqueren, ziehe ich dann die Handbremse um auszusteigen und zu Fuss von Sachsen über Dänemark nach Schweden zu kommen? Hmm...ach ich weiss ja nicht was ich davon halten soll.



Wer ohne durchgehende Zugverbindung von Syrien nach Bayern gekommen ist, sieht vermutlich keine unlösbaren Probleme darin, auf eigene Faust von Sachsen nach Schweden zu kommen und hat eher bedenken, in Lagern interniert zu werden.
Aber ein nettes Beispiel dafür, was "Flüchtlinge, die alle nur ins deutsche Sozialsystem wollen" machen, um aus Deutschland raus zu kommen 




Sparanus schrieb:


> Unterschied zwischen "nicht fördern"  und "ausweisen" sollte man kennen. Danke
> 
> Ich meine damit Sachen wie, dass wir so etwas wie die Auslandsfinanzierung von Religionsgemeinschaften verbieten und es keine Ausnahmen in der Schule gibt. Kopfbedeckungen ab im geschlossenen Räumen, kein Nein zum Sport/Schwimmunterricht etc
> 
> Ich bin zwar kein Kommunist, aber die Religion aus dem öffentlichen Leben rauszuhalten war eine verdammt gute Idee.



Wir schaffen es in Deutschland nicht einmal, die *C*DU/*C*SU aus der Bundesregierung rauszuhalten... 




Verminaard schrieb:


> Abgesehen von Nordkorea, die ihren Fuehrer verehren, sind es fast ausnahmslos islamische Staaten, wo eine Verfolgung stattfindet.



Echt jetzt? Christen werden nicht christlichen Staaten religiös verfolgt?
Wow. Damit hätte niemand gerechnet.




Threshold schrieb:


> Ich rede von offenem Krieg.
> In Muslimischen Ländern, in denen Konflikte herrschen, werden vor allem Muslime getötet. Das scheint jeder immer gerne zu vergessen.



Nö, hatten wir hier schon das Thema: Wenn einem Konflikt in einem instabilen, armen, muslimischen Land zu muslimischen Opfern führt, dann liegt das einzig und allein daran, dass da soviele Muslime rumlaufen. Aber die Täter umgekehrt sind natürlich einzig und allein durch Religion motiviert. Ganz sicher. Die hiesigen Islamexperten, die selbst Saudi Arabien darüber belehren wollen, wer zu ihnen gehört, haben gesprochen!




Split99999 schrieb:


> Ich finde schade, dass hier anscheinend kaum oder keine Muslime in diesem  Thread anwesend sind, die der anti-islamischen Post-Flut mal ein wenig  kontra geben. Zudem sind nach meinem Dafürhalten zu wenig Diskutanten  hier, die an ein multikulturelles Europa glauben und  Thesen a la "Der  Islam gehört nicht nach Europa" und "Die Muslime könnten uns überrennen  und dann überwältigen" bekämpfen.



Zum einen sind gläubige Muslime allgemein eine Minderheit, insbesondere solche, die sich von Vorurteilen über "DEN Islam" angesprochen werden, zum anderen haben die paar, die wir hier im Forum hatten, ziemlich schnell das weite gesucht. Vom Verhalten, mit denen ihnen begegnet wurde ganz abgesehen macht es einfach keinen Sinn, Diskussionen mit Leuten zu führen, die überhaupt nichts dazulernen wollen, sondern ohnehin schon alles besser wissen und die Welt in "bestätigt meine Meinung" und "ist eine Lüge" einteilen.




Verminaard schrieb:


> Natuerlich sind diese Tragoedien im Mittelmeer ein NoGo. Aber auch hier sollte man das Problem an der Wurzel packen.
> Es ist auch keine Loesung den Schleppern Hilfeleistung zu stellen in dem man unausreichende Boote fuer eine Mittelmeerueberfahrt vor der nordafrikanischen Kueste aufsammelt und die Fluechtlinge dann nach Europa bringt.
> Wieso werden die nicht nach Nordafrika zurueckgebracht?



Derzeit ist Lybien fast das einzige Herkunftsland von afrikanischen Flüchtlingsbooten. Dummerweise gibt es da nicht einmal eine Regierung, mit der man über eine Anlandung (geschweige denn Versorgung) von Flüchtlingen verhandeln könnte. Wie es dazu kam, dass in diesem Land erst über Jahrzehnte hinweg eine Diktatur am Leben erhalten wurde, diese dann kollabierte und durch zahlreiche, auch externe, Interessensgruppen ersetzt wurde, sollte bekannt sein...



> Wir wissen doch das Fluechtlinge auch in diesen Massen enrom gut informiert sind.
> Wieviele werden den Schleppern noch Geld geben, wenn hier ein Großteil nicht ueber das Hoheitsgebiet der nordafrikanischen Staaten kommt?



Die Subsahara Flüchtlinge gelten für gewöhnlich als schlecht informiert. Berichte über falsche Versprechen und mafiöse Strukturen ähnlich Zwangsarbeit in den Zielländern nicht keine Seltenheit. Vergleichsweise gut informiert sind die syrischen Flüchtlinge, die aber mehrheitlich nicht über Nordafrika kommen (und die, die es tun sind vor längerer Zeit aufgebrochen und können nicht zurück), sondern über Griechenland.

(siehe Anfang dieses Posts: Wer glaubt, alle Flüchtlinge in einen Topf stecken zu können, wird nie eine funktionierende Lösung für "das" Problem finden.)




Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja man liest täglich von Finanzmoslemtum und von der muslimischen Weltverschwörung
> und warum? Weil alle neidisch auf die Moslems sind.
> Ach ne das ist ja quatsch.



Also ich lese hier täglich (bzw. wann immer ich mal Lust auf den Stuss habe) davon, dass "der Islam" sich im Krieg mit "der westlichen Welt" befindet und dass "die Muslime" alle systematisch unsere Sozialsysteme ausbeuten bzw. gleich unseren Besitz erobern wollen. Wenn das mal keine Weltverschwörungen und Unterstellung finanzieller Absichten sind, dann weiß ich auch nicht. Vorurteile zu sogenannten religiösen Praktiken, zur Arbeitsmoral, zu kriminellen Strukturen und natürlich zum Habitus gibt es auch ohne Ende.

Warum sollten Fremdenfeindlichkeit und Rassismus im 21. Jhd. auch anders aussehen, als im 20.? (Oder im 19., 18., etc.. Genauso, wie die Grundlagen Hass, Abgrenzungsbestrebungen, Überheblichkeit und Unwissen weitestgehend gleich geblieben sind, haben sich auch die Ausprägungen nur wenig entwickelt. Nur Dimension und Werkzeuge sind heute natürlich globalisiert und technisiert.)




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> A) Das AT wurde durch das NT ersetzt.



Nicht so totalitär, wie du hast hier formulierst und Hitler sich das gewünscht hätte. Gibt weiterhin mehr als ein Dorf, dass wiederstand leistet.



> B) Wo sind denn die unzähligen christlichen Anschläge?



Lass mal überlegen: Wann und wo könnte zum letzten mal eine Regierung, die auf die Bibel schwört und "in god we trust" auf alles und jeden druckt, explosive Objekte auf Zivilisten gerichtet haben...



> C) Der Koran ist in der Befehlsform geschrieben.



Das sind alle Gebote, egal ob von Mohammed oder von Moses.


----------



## Sparanus (20. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Also ich lese hier täglich (bzw. wann immer ich mal Lust auf den Stuss habe) davon, dass "der Islam" sich im Krieg mit "der westlichen Welt" befindet und dass "die Muslime" alle systematisch unsere Sozialsysteme ausbeuten bzw. gleich unseren Besitz erobern wollen. Wenn das mal keine Weltverschwörungen und Unterstellung finanzieller Absichten sind, dann weiß ich auch nicht. Vorurteile zu sogenannten religiösen Praktiken, zur Arbeitsmoral, zu kriminellen Strukturen und natürlich zum Habitus gibt es auch ohne Ende.


Sowas hab ich noch nicht gelesen, was ich gelesen hab ist:
a) Die reichen Ölstaaten sorgen dafür, dass sich der Islam in Europa ausbreitet indem sich Flüchtlingen die Flucht finanzieren
b) Die USA wollen eine neue europäische Rasse mit geringeren IQ heranzüchten und finanzieren deswegen die Flüchtlinge

Also b halte ich für völlig abwegig, bei a bin ich mir nicht ganz so sicher ob da nicht ein Funken Wahrheit dran ist. Die Saudis wollen ja hier schon 200 Moscheen bauen.
Auch wenn man dieser Logik folgt, wären diese Menschen nur das Mittel zum Zweck und nicht eingeweihte Mitglieder einer Verschwörung.


----------



## Verminaard (20. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, natürlich. Und wenn du dich mal ein wenig mit der Sache beschäftigen würdest als immer nur den Vorurteilen und dem Schubladendenken nachzugehen, würdest du sie Sache auch anders sehen.
> Schon mal mit einem Iman einer Moschee geredet?
> Ist kein Problem. Die Moschee ist für jeden offen, jeder kann sie betreten und wie ein Priester kannst du einem Iman ebenso Fragen stellen und sich mit ihm über alles mögliche unterhalten.
> Wie jeder geistliche gibt es Tipps für den Alltag, wie man miteinander umgehen sollte und schlichtet Konflikte.


Doch nicht wirklich besser als Andere hier. Diffamierung und einfach abstempeln ohne dein Gegenueber ueberhaupt nur im Ansatz zu kennen.
Woher willst du wissen das ich mit solchen Institutionen wie Kirche und Moschee nicht komplett andere Erfahrung gemacht habe als du?
Soviel zum Schubladendenken.



Threshold schrieb:


> Kannst du eben nicht. Das ist ja das Dilemma beim Koran.
> Jeder, der sich nur im Ansatz damit auskennt, weiß, dass man den im Original lesen muss, denn jede Übersetzung ist auch gleichzeitig eine Interpretation.
> Und die meisten Muslime können ebenso wenig Arabisch wie die meisten Christen kein Latein können, trotzdem leben sie ihre Religion für sich aus, eben im Privaten.
> Ich sehe da auch kein Konfliktpotenzial, denn den meisten Christen und Muslimen reicht die Übersetzung bzw. Interpretation aus. Die lesen darin auch nicht das, was andere immer sehen.
> Ich kenne jedenfalls niemanden, der mal einen Blick hinein wirft und dann mit der Machete durchs Dorf läuft.


Das patriarchische System in den Islamischen Laendern kommt also von komplett woanders her?
Religionsfreiheit, Gleichberechtigung von Maenner und Frauen, usw?
Das liegt nicht am Glauben bzw. dessen Auslegung?




Threshold schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, wenn da einer mit Lügenpresse kommt, ist das ganze Geschreibe nicht mehr seriös und daher wird es einfach uninteressant.
> Natürlich kann es vorkommen, dass ein Flüchtling ein Feuer auslöst. Doch wo ist denn der Beweis, dass es Absicht ist und wo ist das Motiv?
> Oder soll er sich selbst anzünden um auf die Missstände hinzuweisen? Ist dir das lieber?


Ich versuche es noch einmal.
Du weist was eine Liste ist?
Jeder Eintrag hat einen Link der zu einer Quelle fuehrt. Tageszeitungen, Lokalzeitungen, u.A. auch WDR.
Weil der Verfasser dieser Liste, nochmal eine Liste sind keine Nachrichten, das Wort "Luegenpresse" verwendet hat, willst du das nicht lesen und wahrhaben?
Du hast dir anscheinend nicht die Muehe gemacht und auf einen der Links geklickt und den Artikel dort gelesen, weil da irgendwo Luegenpresse steht.
Erwartest du das du mit solch einem Verhalten in einer Diskussion ernst genommen wirst?
Vielleicht ueberlegst es dir doch: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...R58sLLMWbfVp8W2pkKVdi_cM/htmlview?pli=1#gid=0




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Echt jetzt? Christen werden nicht christlichen Staaten religiös verfolgt?
> Wow. Damit hätte niemand gerechnet.



Spar dir sowas. Das war eine Antwort auf eine Behauptung, die einfach laecherlich war.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Übrigens Kaaruzo, 

Du solltest auch mal in der Bibel lesen. Es sollen unter den Flüchtlingen auch blutrünstige Christen sein, denen wird von ihren Führern so etwas befohlen:

"So tötet nun alles, was männlich ist unter den Kindern, und alle Frauen, die nicht mehr Jungfrauen sind; aber alle Mädchen, die unberührt sind, die lasst für euch leben." (4. Mose 31,17-18)

"Wohl dem, der deine jungen Kinder nimmt und sie am Felsen zerschmettert!"(Psalm 137,9)

"Ach Gott, wolltest du doch die Gottlosen töten! ..."(Psalm 139,19)

"Es sollen auch ihre Kinder vor ihren Augen zerschmettert, ihre Häuser geplündert und ihre Frauen geschändet werden."(Jesaja 13,16)

....


----------



## Sparanus (20. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Radikale Christen gehören ebenso ausgewiesen oder wo die meisten von denen rumhängen: im mittleren Westen der USA

Arbeitsmarkt in Deutschland: Drücken die Flüchtlinge unsere Löhne? - Flüchtlingskrise - FAZ
Ganz interessant, obwohl ich den Optimismus nicht ganz verstehen.
Es gibt 600k offene Stellen und 2,8 Millionen Arbeitslose
https://www.destatis.de/DE/ZahlenFa...itsmarkt/Methoden/Begriffe/OffeneStellen.html

Wie soll das mit den Zuwanderern hinhauen, die wie im Artikel beschrieben erstmal geringere Tätigkeiten ausüben können?
Saisonarbeiter aus Osteuropa gegen Flüchtlinge ersetzen? Kann klappen, aber damit werden wir uns auch nicht beliebt machen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nicht so totalitär, wie du hast hier formulierst und Hitler sich das gewünscht hätte. Gibt weiterhin mehr als ein Dorf, dass wiederstand leistet.



Was haben das Alte Testament und das Neue Testament mit Hitler zu tun?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Lass mal überlegen: Wann und wo könnte zum letzten mal eine Regierung, die auf die Bibel schwört und "in god we trust" auf alles und jeden druckt, explosive Objekte auf Zivilisten gerichtet haben...



Wusste gar nicht, dass der Irakkrieg mit dem Glauben begründet wurde. Nach meinem Kenntnisstand lautet die offizielle Begründung doch Massenvernichtungswaffen, und die inoffizielle Geostrategie.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das sind alle Gebote, egal ob von Mohammed oder von Moses.



Nur das Moses nicht der Prophet des Christentums ist. Vergleiche einfach mal Mohammeds Leben (insbesondere in Medina) mit dem von Jesus.

Selbst ich als Atheist erkenne da Qualitätsunterschiede.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Übrigens Kaaruzo,
> 
> Du solltest auch mal in der Bibel lesen. Es sollen unter den Flüchtlingen auch blutrünstige Christen sein, denen wird von ihren Führern so etwas befohlen:
> 
> ...



Und wieviele ziehen tatsächlich mit diesen Versen los und machen auch nur ansatzweise vergleichbare Terrorangriffe? Wieviele christliche Staaten sind derartig rückständig und mittelalterlich wie die islamischen Staaten?

Komischerweise hat es genau * ein * Staat im Nahen Osten zu einer "westlichen  Demokratie" geschafft. Es ist der der einzige Staat im Nahen Ostern, in dem der Islam * nicht * die Mehrheit stellt. Ein Schelm wer da Zusammenhänge sieht.

Kleiner witzige Randnotiz: Das kleine Land Israel meldet jedes Jahr mehr Patente an als die gesamten islamischen Staaten zusammen.

Warum in Israel die meisten Patente angemeldet werden - Nachrichten Print - WELT KOMPAKT - Vermischtes (Print DWK) - DIE WELT
Israel unter den 15 Top-Patentanmeldern - Israel Heute
Israel meiste Patente und Studenten - Israel Heute
Israel auf Platz 3 bei US-Patentvergabe - israelnetz.com

Auch sind unter Nobelpreisträger Juden (bei gerade mal ca. 15 Millionen Menschen) deutlich überrepräsentiert und Muslime (bei ca. 1,6 Millarden Menschen) deutlich unterrepräsentiert. Hat im Zweifel abe rnichts mit dem Islam zu tun 

Nobelpreisträger

Wir sollten mal lieber paar Israelis in Deutschland einwandern lassen. Dann hätten wir auch mal echte Fachkräfte mit richtigem Wissen.


----------



## Verminaard (20. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ist das Bundesamt fuer Verfassungsschutz eine vertrauenswuerdige Quelle?

2 interessante Links:
Bedenkt man wieviele Moslems in Deutschland leben und wieviele  "Deutsche" und stellt das in Relation. Man koennte ja noch hochrechnen  wieviele Moslems noch kommen und das weiterhochrechnen.

Bundesamt fÃ¼r Verfassungsschutz - Neonazi-Szene

Bundesamt fÃ¼r Verfassungsschutz - Islamistisches Personenpotenzial


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und wieviele ziehen tatsächlich mit diesen Versen los und machen auch nur ansatzweise vergleichbare Terrorangriffe?


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5TAfN6wLe6c

Wann bemerkst Du, dass die Mechanismen immer dieselben sind?
Krieg und Terror gibt es zwar im Namen der Religion, es geht aber 
immer um andere Themen. Es geht um Machtausübung. 

Wir hatten das schon, viele Seiten vorher. Warum reitest Du immer 
noch auf Religion herum? Die Ursachen für Terror liegen wo anders.

Geht es in diesem Text um Glauben oder geht es um Einfluss? Der
Glaube ist nur eine Fassade, es geht um menschlcihe Bedürfnisse.. 
Sunniten und Schiiten - Analyse eines religiösen Konflikts

Zitat:
_"Darin versucht Amirpur aufzuzeigen, inwiefern der Konflikt zwischen Saudi Arabien und Iran von Machtstreben und nicht von Konfession geprägt ist. Und das gelte auch für die Stellvertreterkriege: Und auch am Beispiel Syrien zeigt sich wieder, dass mehr die Politik als die Religion eine Rolle spielt. Die iranische Allianz mit Assad ist keine religiöse, auch wenn sie oft als eine solche dargestellt wird."_


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5TAfN6wLe6c



Ach der erste Weltkrieg war also in Wirklichkeit ein Religionskrieg? Große Teil der Geschichte müssen umgeschrieben werden, der Größte Historiker aller Zeiten hat gesprochen.

Eine Youtubevideo ist der unumstößliche Beweis für seine geniale These 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wann bemerkst Du, dass die Mechanismen immer dieselben sind? Krieg und Terror gibt es zwar im Namen der Religion, es geht aber
> immer um andere Themen. *Es geht um Machtausübung.*



Und wohin führt es wenn der Islam die Macht hat? Guck dir die islamischen Länder an und sage mir ehrlich ob du solche Zustände für wünschenswert hälst.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wir hatten das schon, viele Seiten vorher. Warum reitest Du immer noch auf Religion herum? Die Ursachen für Terror liegen wo anders.



Lesen kannst du schon noch? Es geht mir um die * Lebenswirklichkeit * in den islamischen Ländern. (Alltagsroutine: Der normale Wahnsinn des Islam - DIE WELT)

Diese Zustände will ich weder in Deutschland, noch in Europa. Ihr (die „der Islam ist voll dufte“ Fraktion) seid immer noch die Antwort schuldig, warum die Unterdrückung der Frau, die Abschaffung der Demokratie und Todesstrafe für Homosexualität oder Ehebruch, wünschenswerte Entwicklungen in Europa und Deutschland sind.

Ich möchte sowas nicht (so wie jeder aufgeklärte Mensch).


----------



## Threshold (21. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Siehe jeden Staat in dem der Islam die Mehrheit hat.
> 
> Ich habe diese Frage schon mehrfach gestellt. Wollt ihr solche Zustände?



Ich sagte ja schon, dass das weniger was mit der Religion zu tun hat.
In Indonesien ist der Islam die verbreitete Religion, in Malaysia auch. Wirst du da als Christ verfolgt? Nicht weniger als Muslime hier würde ich mal annehmen.
Was ist mit anderen Staaten, die keine demokratische rechtsstaatliche Grundsatz haben, wie wir ihn kennen?
China? Wenn du da was falsches sagst, landest du im Knast, egal ob du Atheist bist oder an irgendwas glaubst. 
Willst du solche Zustände hier haben?

Dann schau dir mal im Gegensatz einige christlich geprägte Länder Afrikas an. Auch da will ich nicht wirklich leben, wo ein Menschenleben keinen Wert hat.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Guckt euch doch mal die islamischen Länder an. Wo leben dann da bitte die Muslime mit ihre Religion in Frieden, vorallem gegenüber andersdenkenden und gläubigen?



Das liegt ja eher daran, dass der Staat schwach ist und nicht in der Lage ist, seine Bürger zu schützen, denn das muss ein Staat nun mal machen.
Im Irak gibt es keine brauchbare staatliche Ordnung, da machen die Leute, was sie wollen, Syrien lasse ich mal außen vor, wo der Staat die eigene Bevölkerung tötet. 
Es gibt natürlich auch andere Länder. Vom Iran kenne ich jetzt keine Muslime, die andere Muslime verfolgen und töten, Jordanien ist auch ein relativ ruhiger Ort, abgesehen von den vielen Flüchtlingen aus Syrien.
Du siehst also, dort wo es eine kontrollierte Ordnung gibt, leben die Menschen relativ sicher. Dort, wo der Staat praktisch nicht existent ist, hast du das Gegenteil.
Wo du die Religion als Problem vorschiebst, gibt es in Wirklichkeit völlig andere Probleme.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Doch nicht wirklich besser als Andere hier. Diffamierung und einfach abstempeln ohne dein Gegenueber ueberhaupt nur im Ansatz zu kennen.
> Woher willst du wissen das ich mit solchen Institutionen wie Kirche und Moschee nicht komplett andere Erfahrung gemacht habe als du?
> Soviel zum Schubladendenken.



Wenn du Erfahrungen gemacht hättest, hättest du sie aufzeigen können, da du das aber nie gemacht hast, behaupte ich eben, dass du kein Wissen darüber hast.
Wenn du doch Wissen darüber hast, dann formuliere das doch mal. Was erzählt denn der Iman so, mit dem du gesprochen hast?



Verminaard schrieb:


> Das patriarchische System in den Islamischen Laendern kommt also von komplett woanders her?
> Religionsfreiheit, Gleichberechtigung von Maenner und Frauen, usw?
> Das liegt nicht am Glauben bzw. dessen Auslegung?



Das ist kulturell bedingt. Sowas entwickelt sich aus Traditionen heraus.
Mit der Religion hat das erst mal gar nichts zu tun, nur wird die immer gerne vorgeschoben, um irgendwas zu erklären.
Eine Patriarchische Gesellschaft kannst du auch in anderen Ländern vorfinden, wo ich dann wieder gerne nach Afrika verweise.
Eine Gesellschaft muss sich entwickeln. Dazu braucht es Bildung. Europa lebte auch sehr lange in einer solchen Gesellschaft, doch die Gesellschaft entwickelt sich weiter. 
Das ist aber ein langer Prozess und muss aus dem Inneren erfolgen, erzwingen kannst du sowas nicht.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Ich versuche es noch einmal.
> Du weist was eine Liste ist?
> Jeder Eintrag hat einen Link der zu einer Quelle fuehrt. Tageszeitungen, Lokalzeitungen, u.A. auch WDR.
> Weil der Verfasser dieser Liste, nochmal eine Liste sind keine Nachrichten, das Wort "Luegenpresse" verwendet hat, willst du das nicht lesen und wahrhaben?
> ...



Und ich verweise gerne noch mal darauf hin, dass mehrere Hundert Menschen mit unterschiedlicher Herkunft, Glaube und Vorstellungen in ein Haus zusammengestopft werden. 
Dass es da Konflikte untereinander gibt, ist vorprogrammiert.
Dazu kommen Verzweiflung, Unsicherheit. Es gibt eine Menge Faktoren, die zu etwas führen können, auch dazu.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Ist das Bundesamt fuer Verfassungsschutz eine vertrauenswuerdige Quelle?



Nicht wirklich. 



Verminaard schrieb:


> 2 interessante Links:
> Bedenkt man wieviele Moslems in Deutschland leben und wieviele  "Deutsche" und stellt das in Relation. Man koennte ja noch hochrechnen  wieviele Moslems noch kommen und das weiterhochrechnen.
> 
> Bundesamt fÃ¼r Verfassungsschutz - Neonazi-Szene
> ...



Hast du dir die Zahlen mal angeschaut?
Dass es hier Salafisten gibt, ist ja nichts neues. Welche davon wirklich bedrohlich sind, weiß niemand. Zahlen von tatsächlichen Terror Organisationen gibt es nicht.
Und die 31.000 der Milli Görüs Bewegung würde ich nun nicht vollständig als Bedrohungspotenzial einstufen.
Dann müsstest du auch die Mitglieder der CSU als "Brandbeschleuniger" mit einfügen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und wohin führt es wenn der Islam die Macht hat? .


Aha, "Der  Islam" hat also Macht, aha. Komisch, ich dachte immer, es sind Menschen, die Macht über andere Menschen anstreben und haben. 

Das Youtubevideo sollte Dir nur zeigen, wie absurd Du argumentierst. Du nimmst Dir einzelne Koranverse, die es in ähnlicher grausamen
Dämlichkeit auch in christlichen Lebensvorgaben gibt. Du behauptest, dass der Terror durch Menschen in und aus islamgeprägten Ländern
ausschließlich religiös geprägt ist, ohne zu verstehen, dass die Gründe dahinter überhaupt gar nichts mit Religion zu tun haben.

Was Du hier versuchst aufzubauen, ist nichts weiter als eine Hetzkampagne auf Bildzeitungsniveau. Du solltest immer daran denken, auch 
Du könntest irgendwann mal in die Situation kommen, Asly beantragen zu müssen. Und dann? Auf der ganzen Welt wird sich quergestellt
werden, ungebildete und aggressive Neonazis aufzunehmen, ich zitiere_ "aufgrund ihres Mutterkults und des starken Wunsches, die weiße 
Rasse zu erhalten, ständig neue kleine Glatzkopfkinder produzieren. "_ 
( Zitat aus: Der Postillon: Studie: Abschiebung von Nazis wÃ¼rde Staatskasse um Milliarden entlasten )

Wir entfernen uns aber zu sehr vom Thema. Es ist völlig offen, was passieren wird. Die EU kann zerbrechen oder aber enger zusammenrücken.
Was wir im Augenblick erleben, ist eine Zerreißprobe. Es bleibt die Frage, ob rückständige nationalistische Kräfte die EU spalten werden und
Europa  damit in weltpolitische Bedeutungslosigkeit fallen wird, oder ob diese Krise mehr Befugnisse auf europäische Ebene verschieben wird.

Z.B. würde Deutschland ohne EU im Rücken ein Vertrag wie das TTIP vorgelegt werden mit der Option zu unterschreiben oder Handelssanktionen
zu bekommen. Als kleines unbedeutendes Land gäbe es kein sinnvolles Mitspracherecht z.B. beim Verteilen von Rohstoffen auf dem Meeresboden
(Thema Manganknollen), bei internationalen Fischfangquote, bei Umweltschutz, etc. Die aktuelle 18 Milliarden Klage gegen VW ist so ein Beispiel,
wie in den USA Handelspolitik gemacht wird. Toyotra traf es mit absurden Gaspedal Schauermärchen.

Die Übermacht der USA und China wäre erdrücken und die Regierungen beider Länder scheren sich einen Dreck darum, ob Entscheidungen
negative Folgen für uns haben. Die Flüchtlingskrise kann, und das wird ein Baustein des amerikanischen Verhaltens sein, ganz bewußt nicht
gelöst werden, um die EU zu schwächen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich sagte ja schon, dass das weniger was mit der Religion zu tun hat. In Indonesien ist der Islam die verbreitete Religion, in Malaysia auch. Wirst du da als Christ verfolgt? Nicht weniger als Muslime hier würde ich mal annehmen.



Die schleichende Islamisierung in Indonesien

Menschenrechte in Malaysia: "Das ist eine Beleidigung des Islam" - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Darüber hinaus, wie viele Malaysier oder Indonesier kommen hierher? 



Threshold schrieb:


> Was ist mit anderen Staaten, die keine demokratische rechtsstaatliche Grundsatz haben, wie wir ihn kennen?
> China? Wenn du da was falsches sagst, landest du im Knast, egal ob du Atheist bist oder an irgendwas glaubst.
> Willst du solche Zustände hier haben?



Selbe Frage, wie viele Chinesen kommen denn bitte nach Deutschland und Europa im Vergleich zu Muslimen?



Threshold schrieb:


> Dann schau dir mal im Gegensatz einige christlich geprägte Länder Afrikas an. Auch da will ich nicht wirklich leben, wo ein Menschenleben keinen Wert hat.



Siehe die zwei Absätze zuvor.



Threshold schrieb:


> Das liegt ja eher daran, dass der Staat schwach ist und nicht in der Lage ist, seine Bürger zu schützen, denn das muss ein Staat nun mal machen.
> Im Irak gibt es keine brauchbare staatliche Ordnung, da machen die Leute, was sie wollen, Syrien lasse ich mal außen vor, wo der Staat die eigene Bevölkerung tötet.
> Es gibt natürlich auch andere Länder. Vom Iran kenne ich jetzt keine Muslime, die andere Muslime verfolgen und töten, Jordanien ist auch ein relativ ruhiger Ort, abgesehen von den vielen Flüchtlingen aus Syrien.
> Du siehst also, dort wo es eine kontrollierte Ordnung gibt, leben die Menschen relativ sicher. Dort, wo der Staat praktisch nicht existent ist, hast du das Gegenteil.
> Wo du die Religion als Problem vorschiebst, gibt es in Wirklichkeit völlig andere Probleme.



Saudi-Arabien oder der Iran sind doch politisch stabil, oder? Wie sieht es dann mit der Behandlung von Frauen, Homosexuellen und Ungläubigen aus?

Die Staaten sind doch stark genug, um diese Gruppen zu schützen. Warum tuen sie es nicht?



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Aha, "Der  Islam" hat also Macht, aha. Komisch, ich dachte immer, es sind Menschen, die Macht über andere Menschen anstreben und haben.



Und welcher Ideologien folgen die Menschen in den islamischen Ländern? Dem Islam. 

Wie lautet die Schlussfolgerung? Der Islam hat die Macht in den islamischen Ländern.

Was das bedeutet, kann man eindrucksvoll sehen. Insbesondere für Frauen, Homosexuelle und Nichtmuslime (umgs. Ungläubige).

Für die hast du ja scheinbar keine Sympathien, sondern nur für ihre Unterdrücker.


interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das Youtubevideo sollte Dir nur zeigen, wie absurd Du argumentierst.



Anderen absurde Argumentation unterstellen und YT-Videos als Beweise nehmen 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Du nimmst Dir einzelne Koranverse, die es in ähnlicher grausamen Dämlichkeit auch in christlichen Lebensvorgaben gibt.



Und ich habe dich bereits gefragt, wieviele Christen nehmen diese Verse noch als Grundlage um Terror zu rechtfertigen?

Und wieviele Muslime nehmen Verse um Terror zu rechtfertigen?

Ich erkenne da Qualitäts- und Quantitätsunterschiede.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Du behauptest, dass der Terror durch Menschen in und aus islamgeprägten Ländern ausschließlich religiös geprägt ist, ohne zu verstehen, dass die Gründe dahinter überhaupt gar nichts mit Religion zu tun haben.



Die deutsche Sprache beherrscht du aber schon, ja? Ich schrieb bereits wiederholt, dass es mir um die Lebenswirklichkeit (den Alltag) in islamischen Ländern geht.

Und das ich diesen Alltag nicht in Deutschland und Europa möchte.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Was Du hier versuchst aufzubauen, ist nichts weiter als eine Hetzkampagne auf Bildzeitungsniveau.



Stimmt, das Berichten über den Alltag in islamischen Ländern ist Hetze. 

Großes Kino. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Du solltest immer daran denken, auch Du könntest irgendwann mal in die Situation kommen, Asly beantragen zu müssen. Und dann?



Wenn der Islam sich weiter in Europa ausbreitet und Gutmenschen weiterhin den totalitären Charakter hinter dieser Ideologie nicht erkennen können oder wollen, ist das gut möglich.

Und dann? Dann wandere ich aus. Z.b. nach Israel, Kanada oder Australien. Wobei ich Israel bevorzugen würde. Die Leute sind dort jedem Tag den Gefahren des Islams in Reinkultur ausgesetzt und versuchen es nicht mit Kuschelromantik zu lösen.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Auf der ganzen Welt wird sich quergestellt werden, ungebildete und aggressive Neonazis aufzunehmen, ich zitiere_ "aufgrund ihres Mutterkults und des starken Wunsches, die weiße Rasse zu erhalten, ständig neue kleine Glatzkopfkinder produzieren. "_
> ( Zitat aus: Der Postillon: Studie: Abschiebung von Nazis wÃ¼rde Staatskasse um Milliarden entlasten )



Könntest du mal die Unterstellung sein lassen, ich wäre ein Neonazi? Ich habe doch mehr als einmal meine Ablehnung von totalitären Ideologien deutlich gemacht.

Außerdem, ist eine Satirezeitung eine ähnlich gute Quelle wie YT-Videos. Gar keine.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wir entfernen uns aber zu sehr vom Thema. Es ist völlig offen, was passieren wird. Die EU kann zerbrechen oder aber enger zusammenrücken.
> Was wir im Augenblick erleben, ist eine Zerreisprobe. Es bleibt die Frage, ob rückständige nationalistische Kräfte die EU spalten werden und
> Europa  damit in weltpolitische Bedeutungslosigkeit fallen wird, oder ob diese Krise mehr Befugnisse auf europäische Ebene verschieben wird.



Wenn Leute weiterhin den Islam verharmlosen und Blockwarte gegenüber Aufklären spielen, ist es völlig klar, wohin die EU führt. Guck dir die islamischen Länder an. Das erwartet uns.

Aber scheinbar ist das ja genau das, was du dir wünschts.


----------



## Metalic (21. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Heute Morgen im Ersten einen Beitrag über den Ort und seinen Bürgermeister gesehen. Ganz interessant. Bei uns würde man so einen Menschen mit Udo Voigt gleichsetzen. Aber in der Schweiz scheint das zum guten Ton zu gehören, sich derart offen gegen die Aufnahme von Flüchtlingen zu positionieren.
Im Bericht waren von 19000 Schweizer Franken die Rede, die die Ortschaft an "Strafe" zahlen muss. Nächstes Jahr soll diese Gebühr verzehnfacht werden. (Passt also nicht zu den 290000 Franken)Stört die Gemeinde auch nicht wirklich. Viele Millionäre haben sich dort nieder gelassen und auch der Bürgermeister ist ein millionenschwerer Unternehmer.

"Wir wollen uns keine Asylbewerber diktieren lassen": Schweizer Gemeinde kauft sich für 290.000 Franken von Flüchtlingen frei - Ausland - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten


----------



## Threshold (21. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Saudi-Arabien oder der Iran sind doch politisch stabil, oder? Wie sieht es dann mit der Behandlung von Frauen, Homosexuellen und Ungläubigen aus?
> 
> Die Staaten sind doch stark genug, um diese Gruppen zu schützen. Warum tuen sie es nicht?



Homosexuelle?
Muss ich Russland erwähnen? 
Es liegt an der Gesellschaft, dafür zu sorgen, dass Minderheiten geschützt werden.
Ich persönlich finde es viel erschreckender, wie Frauen im Vatikanstaat behandelt werden. Die haben nicht mal Jobs als Priester.


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Threshold schrieb:


> Homosexuelle?
> Muss ich Russland erwähnen?



Droht den Homosexuellen in Russland neuerdings die Todesstrafe? Muss an mir vobeigegangen sein.



Threshold schrieb:


> Es liegt an der Gesellschaft, dafür zu sorgen, dass Minderheiten geschützt werden.



Und die Gesellschaft in islamischen Ländern will anscheinend Minderheiten nicht schützen. Der Eindruck entsteht.



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde es viel erschreckender, wie Frauen im Vatikanstaat behandelt werden. Die haben nicht mal Jobs als Priester.



Stimmt, im Vatikan dürfen Frauen kein Auto fahren und haben einen männlichen Vormund der alles für sie entscheidet. Darüber hinaus dürfen sie den Staat ohne Erlaubnis des Mannes nicht verlassen.

Moment, ich verwechsel da was


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und welcher Ideologien folgen die Menschen in den islamischen Ländern? Dem Islam.


Nein, sie folgen  den Befehlen anderer Menschen, die sie missbrauchen. Ideologien werden immer nur genutzt, um andere zu manipulieren.

Wir nutzen als Ideologie dafür den Kapitalismus und sagen Soldaten, sie sollen unseren Wohlstand verteidigen. Wo ist der Unterschied? 
Die Ideologie des Kapitalismus ist für erheblich mehr Kriege verantwortlich und doch sind es immer Menschen, die Ideen instrumentalisieren. 
Z.B. dieses dumme Gerede von 72 Jungfrauen im Paradis. Wie blöd muss man sein, um das zu glauben? Kein Iman verbreitet das, im Gegenteil
wird Terror verboten. Das ist ungefähr so wie unsere Politiker, die mit Sätzen "An Hindukush wird unsere Freiheit verteidigt" manipulieren.

Auch da  hilft der Postillon: Der Postillon: Teufel warnt vor Ãœberlastung der HÃ¶lle durch IS-"MÃ¤rtyrer"



Metalic schrieb:


> Heute Morgen im Ersten einen Beitrag über den Ort und seinen Bürgermeister gesehen. Ganz interessant. Bei uns würde man so einen Menschen mit Udo Voigt gleichsetzen. Aber in der Schweiz scheint das zum guten Ton zu gehören, sich derart offen gegen die Aufnahme von Flüchtlingen zu positionieren.


Das ist einer der tiefschwarzen Flecken der Schweiz. Auch vor 80 Jahren haben sie aus rasistischen Gründen die Grenze für Juden geschlossen, um sich die Geschäft mit Nazi-Deutschland nicht kaputt zu machen. Die Schweiz hat bis zum Schluss gegen Gold Waffen und Rohstoffe an Deutschlang verkauft, ohne die die Wirtschaft punktuell zusammengebrochen wäre. An der Schweiz sind weite Teile des Humanismus vorbeigegangen. Der Horizont der Schweizer reicht auch nur bis zum nächsten Berg.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Stimmt, im Vatikan dürfen Frauen kein Auto fahren und haben einen männlichen Vormund der alles für sie entscheidet. Darüber hinaus dürfen sie den Staat ohne Erlaubnis des Mannes nicht verlassen.
> 
> Moment, ich verwechsel da was


Du verwechselst ganz viel. In Saudi-Arabien erleben wir das fundamentalistische islamische Land. Gibt es aber Flüchtlinge aus Saudi-Arabien?
Die kommen diese aus Ländern, in denen z.B. Frauen in mehr Spitzenpositionen abreiten, als in Deutschland, in dem immer noch an den drei K
(Küche, Kirche, Kinder) aus der Nazizeit als Lebensmodell für Frauen festgehalten wird?
OECD-Studie zum Arbeitsmarkt - Deutschland, Europameister bei der Frauendiskriminierung - Karriere - SÃ¼ddeutsche.de

Und in der bööösen Türkei, die ich keinesfalls allgemein verteidigen will, w´sieht es mit Frauen in Führungspositionen genauso gut wie in Deutschland aus:
â€¢ Frauenquote in FÃ¼hrungspositionen in Unternehmen in ausgewÃ¤hlten LÃ¤ndern | Statistik

Du solltest Deine Argumente besser überlegen. Es sind nichts als leicht zu widerlegende Schlagworte. In der Summe ist unser Land weiterhin
für mich das lebenswerteste, in viele Einzelfragen sind aber andere Länder erheblich weiter, überrachenderweise auch in der bei uns als rückständig
angesehen islamischen Welt. Man muss den Ländern Zeit gebeb. Zwei Generationen zurück gab es in den USA noch gesetzlich verankerte Apartheid,
die juristische Gleichberechtigung der Frau liegt in Deutschland gerade mal 40 Jahre zurück. Bis dahin durften Frauen in Deutschland kein eigenes
Bankkonto ohne Unterschrift vom Vater, Vormund oder Ehemann eröffnen, Ehemänner durften Arbeitsverträge ihrer Frauen kündigen und es
heiß so schön: "Innerhalb der Ehe sind die Eheleute gleichberechtig. Bei strittigen Fragen entscheidet das Wort des Mannes."

Wir reden über lächerliche vierzig Jahre. Man muss bestimmten Ländern die Zeitgeben, sich von innenheraus zu entwickeln. Das dauert. Außerdem
verstehe ich gar nicht die Probleme, die Nazis mit totalitäten System haben. Nichts anderes wollen sie auch. Hier ein schönes Video zur Frauenquote
in der NPD. Eines der besten Satirefilmchen: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UeeZre6aTCA


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

- doppelt -


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

- Mist -


----------



## Seeefe (21. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Droht den Homosexuellen in Russland neuerdings die Todesstrafe? Muss an mir vobeigegangen sein.
> 
> Stimmt, im Vatikan dürfen Frauen kein Auto fahren und haben einen  männlichen Vormund der alles für sie entscheidet. Darüber hinaus dürfen  sie den Staat ohne Erlaubnis des Mannes nicht verlassen.
> 
> Moment, ich verwechsel da was



Also kann man erst von schlechter Behandlung reden, wenn man umgebracht wird?  



Zumal, man möge sich mal das antike Griechenland anschauen, ja das Land aus dem unsere Demokratie herkommt. 

Fast alle Punkte die du aufgezählt hast, gab es auch zu dieser Zeit und das antike Griechenland war nicht islamisch geprägt


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Droht den Homosexuellen in Russland neuerdings die Todesstrafe? Muss an mir vobeigegangen sein.


Der ist jetzt besonders gut. Also ist Deiner Überzeugung nach einer der grundsätzlichen Voraussetzungen,
dass man zum Tode verurteilt wurde, bevor man bei uns Asyl beantragen darf?

Das würde die Zahl der Asylanten in der Tat massiv reduzieren. Du bist schon so ein Scherzkeks, unglaublich....
Lies Dir das mal durch: BAMF - Bundesamt für Migration und Flüchtlinge - Asylrecht

Nazis werden in Deutschland politisch verfolgt. Es wäre darum legitim, wenn sie in anderen Ländern politisches 
Asyl beantragen würden. Sollte funktionieren. Argentinien nimmt glaube ich immer noch gerne auf.


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Also kann man erst von schlechter Behandlung reden, wenn man umgebracht wird?



Nein, natürlich nicht. Aber die Todesstrafe für Homosexualität ist schon ziemlich abartig im 21. Jahrhundert. Und diese zweifelhafte Ehre wird einem halt nur in islamischen Ländern zu teil.

Das heißt aber nicht, dass es dir in den anderen islamischen Ländern als Homosexueller besser geht.

Das einzige Land im Nahen Osten, in dem Homosexualität keine Straftat darstellt, ist (ohhh Wunder) Israel.



Seeefe schrieb:


> Zumal, man möge sich mal das antike Griechenland anschauen, ja das Land aus dem unsere Demokratie herkommt.
> 
> Fast alle Punkte die du aufgezählt hast, gab es auch zu dieser Zeit und das antike Griechenland war nicht islamisch geprägt



Um den Islam zu verteidigen, werden jetzt also schon 2000 Jahre alte Gesellschaften zum Vergleich herangezogen?

Großes Kino.

PS: Ist es im Gegenteil nicht umso schlimmer, dass die islamischen Länder sich wie vor 2000 Jahren benehmen und sich nicht weiterentwickelt haben? Wie kann diese derarige Rückständigkeit noch in Schutz nehmen?



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Der ist jetzt besonders gut. Also ist Deiner Überzeugung nach einer der grundsätzlichen Voraussetzungen, dass man zum Tode verurteilt wurde, bevor man bei uns Asyl beantragen darf?



Du solltest dringend Nachhilfe in der deutschen Sprache nehmen. Oder mir wahlweise zeigen, wo ich geschrieben habe, dass nur die Verurteilung zum Tode Voraussetzung für einen Asylantrag wäre.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das würde die Zahl der Asylanten in der Tat massiv reduzieren. Du bist schon so ein Scherzkeks, unglaublich....



Und bist ziemlich kreativ im „freien Interpretieren“ von Texten. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Lies Dir das mal durch: BAMF - Bundesamt für Migration und Flüchtlinge - Asylrecht
> 
> Nazis werden in Deutschland politisch verfolgt. Es wäre darum legitim, wenn sie in anderen Ländern politisches Asyl beantragen würden. Sollte funktionieren. Argentinien nimmt glaube ich immer noch gerne auf.



Du bastelst dir einen Zusammenhang zwischen einem deutschen Gesetz und der Asylpolitik Argentiniens?

Wo lernt man diese Art des, ich nenne es mal „Interpretieren“?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Kaaruzo,

Dir fehlt jede Ironie, um meine Spitzen zu verstehen. 

Und ja, ich bekenne, dass ich Nazis politsch verfolge, weil sie gegen unser Grundgesetz sind, die Demokratie abschaffen wollen  und menschenverachtend agieren. Darum sollten gerade Nazis sehr darauf achten, dass es in der Welt ein gutes Asylrecht gibt. Sie können sehr schnell selber auf den Trichter kommen, dass abzuhauen sicher ist, als hier zu bleiben. Das Risiko lebenslanger Strafe wegen Mitgliedschaft in einer kriminellen Vereinigung, und nichts anderes ist die NPD, steigt mit jeder weiteren Untersuchung der Fakten. Noch hält der Verfassungsschutz eine schützende Hand über das rechte Gesocks, warum auch immer, aber das wird sich ändern. Und so werden ganz schnell Jäger zu Gejagten, Asylheimanzünder zu bettelnden Asylsuchenden.


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Kaaruzo, Dir fehlt jede Ironie, um meine Spitzen zu verstehen.



Wenn für dich die Thematik nur ein großer Witz ist, warum nimmst du dann überhaupt daran teil?



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und ja, ich bekenne, dass ich Nazis politsch verfolge, weil sie gegen unser Grundgesetz sind, die Demokratie abschaffen wollen  und menschenverachtend agieren.



Sehr schön. Dann solltest du doch erst recht ein Interesse daran haben, gegen den Islam (auf den die von dir genannten Eigenschaften genauso zutreffen) vorzugehen. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Darum sollten gerade Nazis sehr darauf achten, dass es in der Welt ein gutes Asylrecht gibt. Sie können sehr schnell selber auf den Trichter kommen, dass abzuhauen sicher ist, als hier zu bleiben.



Wenn die Islamisierung Europas (und zwangsläufig Deutschlands) so weitergeht, wird es für den größten Teil der Europäer notwendig hier abzuhauen. Es sein denn man konvertiert vorher (das würde die Motivation einiger Appeaser hier erklären).

Als Ungläubige haben dann die meisten nichts mehr zu lachen.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das Risiko lebenslanger Strafe wegen Mitgliedschaft in einer kriminellen Vereinigung, und nichts anderes ist die NPD, steigt mit jeder weiteren Untersuchung der Fakten.



a) StGB - Einzelnorm 

Wie du da auf lebenslange Haft kommst, erschließt sich mir nicht. Das Gesetz sieht Freiheitsstrafen bis zu 5 Jahren vor.

b) Wenn du so großes Insiderwissen über die NPD hast (woher eigentlich?), warum wendest du dich dann nicht an die Ermittlungsbehörden um ihnen dein „Sachwissen“ mitzuteilen?



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Noch hält der Verfassungsschutz eine schützende Hand über das rechte Gesocks, warum auch immer, aber das wird sich ändern.



Ach über Insiderwissen über den Verfassungsschutz verfügst du auch? 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und so werden ganz schnell Jäger zu Gejagten, Asylheimanzünder zu bettelnden Asylsuchenden.



Und Claudia Roth wird mit den Moslems Hand in Hand eine Demo für Frauen- und Homosexuellenrechte anführen oder wie stellst du dir deine Welt vor?

Zumal ja die meisten Asylheimanzünder keine Nazis, sondern die eigenen Bewohner waren. Aber solche Fakten passen halt nicht ins Weltbild.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Sehr schön. Dann solltest du doch erst recht ein Interesse daran haben, gegen den Islam (auf den die von dir genannten Eigenschaften genauso zutreffen) vorzugehen. .


Ich kämpfe gegen den Einfluss aller Religionen, natürlich. Glauben ist Privatsache. 

Aber unter Persern und Syrern befinden sich mehr gebildete und kosmopolitische Menschen als unter braunem Pack. 
Warum sollte ich meine Zeit für unbedeutende Fragen opfern, wenn der wirkliche Feind viel mehr Aufmerksamkeit bedarf?

Die Schreckengespenster, die gegen bestimmte Menschen aufgebaut werden, sind erschreckten. Arbeite in einem großen
internationalem Unternehmen und Du wirst verstehen, dass die Probleme durch stumpfsinnig intolerante Nazis und nicht
Menschen entstehen, die selbstverantwortlich ihre Existenz aufbauen. Probleme mit Ausländern im Land gibt es, weil sie
massiv ausgegrenzt werden. Wie wurde zu meiner Kindheit gegen italinesische, spanische und griechische Einwanderer, 
böse als Gastarbeiter verunglimpft, gehetzt. Und heute? Es gibt keine Ausgrenzung. Versuch Dich aber mal mit einem 
türkischen Namen zu bewerben. 
Ausbildungsplatzsuche: TÃ¼rkischer Name erschwert die Bewerbung

Was passiert? Türken mit Studium verlassen unser Land. Und genau die wären wichtig, um in der Gruppe den Sinn von
Ausbildung und Studium zu zeigen. Aber so erkennt die Gruppe, dass sie von genügend Deppen weiterhin ausgegrenzt
wird und flieht in selbstgewählte Ghettos. 

Wenn wir Flüchtlinsgruppen ausgrenzen, ihnen keine Wohnungen und Arbeit geben, ihnen sonstige Steine in den Weg 
legen passiert was? Wer ist dafür veranwortlich?


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich kämpfe gegen den Einfluss aller Religionen, ja.



Diesen Eindruck machen deinen Beiträge aber nicht.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Aber unter Persern und Syrern befinden sich mehr gebildete und kosmopolitische Menschen als unter braunem Pack.



Unionspolitiker kritisieren Merkels FlÃ¼chtlingspolitik

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Analphabetismus



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich meine Zeit für unbedeutende Fragen opfern, wenn der wirkliche Feind viel mehr Aufmerksamkeit bedarf?



Da besteht wohl Uneinigkeit, wer der „wirkliche“ Feind ist. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die Schreckengespenster, die gegen bestimmte Menschen aufgebaut werden, sind erschreckten.



Also ist der Lebensalltag in islamischen Ländern nur ein Schreckgespenst?



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Arbeite in einem großen internationalem Unternehmen



Das wage ich ja stark zu bezweifeln.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> und Du wirst verstehen, dass die Probleme durch stumpfsinnig intolerante Nazis und nicht Menschen entstehen, die selbstverantwortlich ihre Existenz aufbauen.



1) Welche Probleme hat denn dein großes internationales Unternehmen durch Nazis?

2) Selbstverantwortliche Existenzen 

http://www.bild.de/media/tabelle-verweis-14748012/Download/1.bild.jpg



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Probleme mit Ausländern im Land gibt es, weil sie massiv ausgegrenzt werden. Wie wurden zu meiner Kindheit gegen italinesische, spanische und grischische Einwanderer, böse als Gastarbeiter verunglimpft gehetzt. Und heute? Es gibt keine Ausgrenzung.



Stimmt, nur die Deutschen waren/sind schuld an der Situation. Das ist natürlich keine Verallgemeinerung oder Hetze, hab ich recht?



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Versuch Dich aber mal mit einem türkischen Namen zu bewerben. Ausbildungsplatzsuche: TÃ¼rkischer Name erschwert die Bewerbung



Die Unternehmen werden wohl ihre Erfahrungen gemacht haben, und das spiegelt sich darin wieder.

Vielleicht liegt es auch daran:

â€¢ Verteilung der SchulabschlÃ¼sse von deutschen und auslÃ¤ndischen Schulabsolventen/-abgÃ¤ngern von allgemeinbildenden Schulen 2013 | Statistik

Aber das ist bestimmt auch "Diskriminierung" oder?



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Was passiert? Türken mit Studium verlassen unser Land. Und genau die wären wichtig, um in der Gruppe den Sinn von Ausbildung und Studium zu zeigen. Aber so erkennt die Gruppe, dass sie von genügend Deppen weiterhin ausgegrenzt wird und flieht in selbstgewählte Ghettos.



â€¢ Verteilung der SchulabschlÃ¼sse von deutschen und auslÃ¤ndischen Schulabsolventen/-abgÃ¤ngern von allgemeinbildenden Schulen 2013 | Statistik

Mit Studium 

Wird wohl nicht die Mehrheit sein 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wenn wir Flüchtlinhsgruppen natürlich ausgrenzen, ihnen keine Wohnungen und Arbeit geben, ihnen sonstige Steine in den Weg legen passiert was? Wer ist dafür veranwortlich?



Die Leute selbst. Niemand hat sie gezwungen herzukommen. Ist ja auch arg schizophren in ein Land zu reisen, wo man „ausgegrenzt“ wird.

Aber hier sind die Sozialsystem halt so schön.


----------



## Threshold (21. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Droht den Homosexuellen in Russland neuerdings die Todesstrafe? Muss an mir vobeigegangen sein.



Keine Ahnung, was in Russland so angedroht wird.
Niemand weiß ja, was da vorgeht, da Russland auf direktem Weg in eine Diktatur der Oligarchen ist.
Und die entscheiden dann, was man darf und was nicht.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und die Gesellschaft in islamischen Ländern will anscheinend Minderheiten nicht schützen. Der Eindruck entsteht.



Das würde ich so nicht sagen. Es ist Aufgabe des Staates Minderheiten zu schützen und Aufgabe der Bevölkerung, einen solchen Staat mitzutragen, der das macht.
Solange es keine freue Demokratie mit Rechtsstaatlichekeit gibt, wirst du leider immer Minderheiten haben, die um ihr Recht kämpfen müssen.
Ein Umdenken kann es nur innerhalb der Bevölkerung geben.
In Deutschland hat es ja auch eine Zeit gebraucht, bis den Leuten bewusst ist, was für Vorteile die Demokratie bietet.
Um so erschreckender ist es ja, dass die Wahlbeteiligung immer weiter sinkt, genauso wie das politische Interesse.
Je geringer das politische Interesse und je geringer das Mitmachen an politischen Entscheidungen, desto größer ist der Zulauf an Parteien und gruppierungen, die den Staat aushöhlen wollen.
Schau dir dazu Frankreich an. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Stimmt, im Vatikan dürfen Frauen kein Auto fahren und haben einen männlichen Vormund der alles für sie entscheidet. Darüber hinaus dürfen sie den Staat ohne Erlaubnis des Mannes nicht verlassen.
> 
> Moment, ich verwechsel da was



Wieso nimmst du immer Saudi Arabien als Maßstab?
Das Land ist nicht mal für islamische Verhältnisse ein Maßstab.
Dort herrscht der Wahhabismus. Die sind mit ihren Ansichten gar nicht so weit vom IS oder Al Qaida entfernt.
Schau dir lieber Länder wie Jordanien oder Tunesien an. Die Länder sind zwar alles andere als Perfekt, aber immer noch besser als z.B. Nord Korea oder China.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Da geht es um Ausbildungsplätze und nicht um Studenten und:


ups, war noch der falsche Artikel im Zwischenspeicher: Und es geht NUR um einen Praktikumsplatz. 
24% weniger in kleinen Firmen ist ein Drama. Und das für Mutterspachler, mit Geburt und komplettem 
Schulweg in Deutschland. Dann bewirb Dich mal, wenn Du mit 10-15 nach Deutschland kamst. 
Arbeitsmarkt: Bewerber mit tÃ¼rkischen Namen benachteiligt |Â*ZEIT ONLINE



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Diesen Eindruck machen deinen Beiträge aber nicht..


Weil Du nicht im Kontext liest. Weil Du nicht verstehst, was andere schreiben, weil Du Deine Meinung nicht änderst und weil Du neue Informationen nicht in Dein Weltbild einbaust. Man nennt das lernresistent. Ich kenne keinen Flüchtling, bei dem das auch nur im Ansatz so ausgeprägt ist, wie bei Dir, oder wie bei den wenigen Rechtsradikalen, mit denen man im weitläufigem Bekenntenkreis zusammen kommt. 

Solltest Du mal in den Arbeitsprozess kommen, reicht in internationalen Firmen eine ausländerfeindliche Bemerkung zur falschen Zeit für eine Abnahmung oder je nach schwere des Vergehen eine fristlose Kündigung, die sich gewaschen hat. Ich habe 25 Jahte Großkonzerne hinter mir. Aber Du musst das nicht glauben. Mach einfach Deine eigenen Erfahrungen.

Türken mit Studium gibt es erfreulich viele, trotz der Steine, die ihnen in den Weg gelegt werden. Zu den Syren schreiben selbst rechte Blätter:
Flüchtlinge aus Syrien sind besser gebildet - DIE WELT
Dein Schrenkengespenst von Analphabeten kannst Du vergessen. Der Bildungsstand der Deutschen ist so ziemlich der höchste in der Welt, weil es ein Ausbildungssystem gibt. In den USA ist der Anteil der Ungelernten erheblich höher. Sind darum für dich USA-Staatsbürger potenzielle Analphabeten?

Welche Gruppe ist teuer und gefährlich? Flüchtlinge aus Syrien, die entweder nur kurz bleiben, bis der IS bekämpft ist und Assad entmachtet oder sich hier eine solide Existenz aufbauen, oder der gemeine Nazi, der in dritter Generation ohne Perspektive von Sozialhilfe respektive Hartz IV lebt? Ein link der rechtslastigen Presse:
Repräsentative Umfrage: Rechtsextreme Wähler sind männlich, arm, arbeitslos - DIE WELT


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Moon_Knight schrieb:


> @interessierterUser
> 
> Das ist von 2010. Wie alt darf es noch werden, um deine Meinung zu stützen?


Hat es sich verändert? Belege es. Der Ausbildungsplatzling ist von 2014.

Erinnerst Du Dich noch an diesen absurden Fall deutscher Gartenzwerge im Kampf gegen jede minimale Veränderung?
Wegen Ausgrenzung von Nicht-Christen - NRW-Studios WDR

Die massive Ausgrenzung von Ausländern in Deutschland ist überall auffällig. Und dann wirft
man den ausgegrenzten vor, warum sie sich nichtintegrieren. Wann klappt es? Wenn türkische 
Freundinnen z.B. nach einer Hochzeit mit einem Deutschen auch noch den Vornamen ändern
lassen. Ich kenne zwei Fälle, das ist nicht repräsentaiv, aber sie selber bemerkten danach, wie
sich überall Verhalten änderte, wo Namen genannt werden, z.B. Hotelbuchungen etc.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Die Statistik von 2016 ist leider noch nicht fertig, 2014 ist das neueste, die hast Du in Bezug auf Auszubildende.


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Threshold schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, was in Russland so angedroht wird.
> Niemand weiß ja, was da vorgeht, da Russland auf direktem Weg in eine Diktatur der Oligarchen ist.
> Und die entscheiden dann, was man darf und was nicht.



Nur das in Russland die Homosexualität selbst kein Verstoß gegen das Gesetz ist, im Gegensatz zu den islamischen Ländern.

Ich würde da schon eine Abstufung vornehmen (wobei Russlands Vorgehen genauso zu kritisieren ist)



Threshold schrieb:


> Das würde ich so nicht sagen. Es ist Aufgabe des Staates Minderheiten zu schützen und Aufgabe der Bevölkerung, einen solchen Staat mitzutragen, der das macht.
> Solange es keine freue Demokratie mit Rechtsstaatlichekeit gibt, wirst du leider immer Minderheiten haben, die um ihr Recht kämpfen müssen.
> Ein Umdenken kann es nur innerhalb der Bevölkerung geben.
> In Deutschland hat es ja auch eine Zeit gebraucht, bis den Leuten bewusst ist, was für Vorteile die Demokratie bietet.



Es fällt aber schon stark auf, dass im gesamten Nahen Osten nur ein Staat eine Demokratie ist und nur in diesem Staat Homosexualität keine Straftat darstellt. Gleichzeitig ist es auch der einzige Staat ohne islamische Mehrheit.



Threshold schrieb:


> Um so erschreckender ist es ja, dass die Wahlbeteiligung immer weiter sinkt, genauso wie das politische Interesse.



Die Deutschen leben scheinbar schon zulange in der Demokratie und haben vergessen, was Unfreiheit bedeutet. Definitiv eine erschreckende Entwicklung.



Threshold schrieb:


> Je geringer das politische Interesse und je geringer das Mitmachen an politischen Entscheidungen, desto größer ist der Zulauf an Parteien und gruppierungen, die den Staat aushöhlen wollen.



Oder Ideologien. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Schau dir dazu Frankreich an.



Frankreich hat in der näheren Vergangenheit auch schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, insbesondere mit dem Islam.



Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso nimmst du immer Saudi Arabien als Maßstab?
> Das Land ist nicht mal für islamische Verhältnisse ein Maßstab.
> Dort herrscht der Wahhabismus. Die sind mit ihren Ansichten gar nicht so weit vom IS oder Al Qaida entfernt.



Muslime beten gen Mekka. Auch steht die Kaaba in Mekka und ein Besuch während der Pilgerzeit ist ein Gebot für jeden Moslem, zumindest wenigtens einmal in seinem Leben.



Threshold schrieb:


> Schau dir lieber Länder wie Jordanien oder Tunesien an. Die Länder sind zwar alles andere als Perfekt, aber immer noch besser als z.B. Nord Korea oder China.



Ich könnte dich natürlich jetzt auch fragen, warum du Nord-Korea oder China als Maßstab nimmst 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> ups, war noch der falsche Artikel im Zwischenspeicher: Und es geht NUR um einen Praktikumsplatz.
> 24% weniger in kleinen Firmen ist ein Drama. Und das für Mutterspachler, mit Geburt und komplettem  Schulweg in Deutschland. Dann bewirb Dich mal, wenn Du mit 10-15 nach Deutschland kamst.
> Arbeitsmarkt: Bewerber mit tÃ¼rkischen Namen benachteiligt |Â*ZEIT ONLINE



Das muss natürlich am Namen liegen. Das ausländische Schüler im Durchschnitt einen schlechteren Abschluss als deutsche Schüler machen, ist natürlich kein Grund.

â€¢ Verteilung der SchulabschlÃ¼sse von deutschen und auslÃ¤ndischen Schulabsolventen/-abgÃ¤ngern von allgemeinbildenden Schulen 2013 | Statistik



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Weil Du nicht im Kontext liest.



Welcher Kontext? Du schreibst in einem Absatz von deutschen Grundgesetz, Neonazis und der Asylpolitik Argentiniens. 

Wo ist da bitte der „Kontext“? 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Weil Du nicht verstehst, was andere schreiben, weil Du Deine Meinung nicht änderst und weil Du neue Informationen nicht in Dein Weltbild einbaust.



Weil ich meine Kernaussage (der Islam im Alltag in den islamischen Ländern) nicht widerlegt sehe.

Also was soll ich da ändern?



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Man nennt das lernresistent.



Das nennst nur du so.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich kenne keinen Flüchtling, bei dem das auch nur im Ansatz so ausgeprägt ist, wie bei Dir, oder wie bei den wenigen Rechtsradikalen, mit denen man im weitläufigem Bekenntenkreis zusammen kommt.



Ich kenne auch niemanden, der Texte so kreativ und falsch interpretiert wie du, aber was hat das mit dem Thema zu tun?



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Solltest Du mal in den Arbeitsprozess kommen,



Bin ich bereits.


interessierterUser schrieb:


> reicht in internationalen Firmen eine ausländerfeindliche Bemerkung zur falschen Zeit für eine Abnahmung oder je nach schwere des Vergehen eine fristlose Kündigung, die sich gewaschen hat.



Habe ich etwas anderes behauptet?



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich habe 25 Jahte Großkonzerne hinter mir. Aber Du musst das nicht glauben. Mach einfach Deine eigenen Erfahrungen.



Das werde ich dir auch weiterhin nicht glauben. Deine Art und Weise zu schreiben, lässt mich das stark bezweifeln. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Türken mit Studium gibt es erfreulich viele, trotz der Steine, die ihnen in den Weg gelegt werden.



â€¢ Verteilung der SchulabschlÃ¼sse von deutschen und auslÃ¤ndischen Schulabsolventen/-abgÃ¤ngern von allgemeinbildenden Schulen 2013 | Statistik

Du hast ja bestimmt auch Quellen, oder?



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Zu den Syren schreiben selbst *rechte *Blätter:
> Flüchtlinge aus Syrien sind besser gebildet - DIE WELT



Die Welt ist also ein „rechtes“ Blatt? 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Dein Schrenkengespenst von Analphabeten kannst Du vergessen.



Schrenkengespenst? Interessante Wortschöpfung 

Passend in einem Satz über Analphabeten 

Außerdem, welches Schreckensgespenst? Weil dir die Tatsachen nicht passen, muss es ein Schreckensgespenst sein?



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Der Bildungsstand der Deutschen ist so ziemlich der höchste in der Welt, weil es ein Ausbildungssystem gibt.



Der höchste. Klar  

Du willst nicht ernstgenommen werden, oder?



interessierterUser schrieb:


> In den USA ist der Anteil der Ungelernten erheblich höher. Sind darum für dich USA-Staatsbürger potenzielle Analphabeten?



Ungelernt =/= Analphabet. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Welche Gruppe ist teuer und gefährlich? Flüchtlinge aus Syrien, die entweder nur kurz bleiben, bis der IS bekämpft ist und Assad entmachtet oder sich hier eine solide Existenz aufbauen, oder der gemeine Nazi, der in dritter Generation ohne Perspektive von Sozialhilfe respektive Hartz IV lebt? Ein link der rechtslastigen Presse:
> Repräsentative Umfrage: Rechtsextreme Wähler sind männlich, arm, arbeitslos - DIE WELT



http://www.welt.de/wirtschaft/article146617495/Fluechtlinge-kosten-zehn-Milliarden-Euro.html

Kosten viel und sind nicht ausreichend qualifiziert. Wenn wir schon genug teure und unqualifizierte haben, wozu denn noch neue importieren?



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die massive Ausgrenzung von Ausländern in Deutschland ist überall auffällig.



Für Gutmenschen, die selbst in der Zeitung „Die Welt“ ein „rechtes“ Blatt sehen, bestimmt. 

Für alle anderen vermutlich nicht.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und dann wirft man den ausgegrenzten vor, warum sie sich nichtintegrieren. Wann klappt es? Wenn türkische Freundinnen z.B. nach einer Hochzeit mit einem Deutschen auch noch den Vornamen ändern lassen. Ich kenne zwei Fälle, das ist nicht repräsentaiv, aber sie selber bemerkten danach, wie sich überall Verhalten änderte, wo Namen genannt werden, z.B. Hotelbuchungen etc.



Ja und mir hat ein Freund eines Freundes gesagt, dass das nicht stimmt.

Ist zwar nicht repräsentativ, aber muss bestimmt so sein.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das muss natürlich am Namen liegen. Das ausländische Schüler im Durchschnitt einen schlechteren Abschluss als deutsche Schüler machen, ist natürlich kein Grund..


Was waren FINGIERTE Testbewerbungen mit gleichen Noten. Der einzige Unterschied zwischen den Bewerbungen war der Name.
Du kannst das ignorieren und weiter Vorurteile wie "alle Flüchtlicnge sind Analphabeten und islamische Terrorischen" verbreiten.
Im Rahmen der Meinungsfreiheit darfst Du das. Für eine Diskussion ist das stetige wiederholen falscher und wiederlegter 
Behauptungen destruktiv. Es stört deshalb, weil man nicht zum Kern des Problemes kommt.

- Wie soll mit Flüchtlingen umgegangen werden?
- Wie sollen sie versorgt werden?
- Ab wann dürfen sie arbeiten?
- Wollen wir eine Einwanderungsquote?
- Wie können wir Heimatländer ausbauen
- ....

Aber solange Vorurteile von ungebildeten und kinderfressenden Flüchtlingen, die Bomben legen und Frauen vergewaltigen zur 
Diskussion gestellt werden, ist jeder weiterbringende und fruchtbare Gedankenaustausch nicht möglich.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ja und mir hat ein Freund eines Freundes gesagt, dass das nicht stimmt.
> Ist zwar nicht repräsentativ, aber muss bestimmt so sein.


Du lügst, wann immer Du den Mund aufmachst, und darum gibt es keine Diskussion.


----------



## Imperat0r (21. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

@ interessierterUser 
Du klingst so als ob du ein Vertreter der Grünen bist...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Imperat0r schrieb:


> @ interessierterUser
> Du klingst so als ob du ein Vertreter der Grünen bist...


Nein, ich bin kein Polizist.


----------



## Imperat0r (21. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Nein, ich bin kein Polizist.



Die Diskussion hier ist doch sowieso ein Fass ohne Boden. 
Jeder hat zu diesem Thema seine eigene Meinung, welche man respektieren sollte.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Die Flüchtlinge kommen oftmals wohl nach Europa um ein neues Leben anzufangen. 
Ausserdem besuchen wir auch nicht nur qualifizierte Ärzte etc. Das Handwerk profitiert von Zuwanderung wirklich. Dazu muss man nur ein wenig handwerklich was machen können. Jobs, die natürlich auch unsere Braunen Arbeitslosen Glatzköpfigen kettenrauchenden, prügelnden hasserfüllte Lieblingsbevölkerung  machen könnten. Wieso schieben wir denn nicht Unsere Deutsche Sozialbetrüger ab? Gibt es grosse Teile. Unglaublich, aber war, kommen tatsächlich Leute die Arbeiten, bereit sich sind anzustrengen für ein friedliches Leben hier in D. Achso, ne sind ja nur alles muslimische Attentäter, die uns alle töten und unsere Schrebergärten kaputt machen und die Weltherrschaft übernehmen. Wie konnte ich das vergessen. 
Syrer zum Beispiel, für deren Situation hätte ich kein Verständnis, sie draussen zu lassen. Da haben wir mehr Grund den Braunen Mob aus seinen verqualmten Heim zu werfen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Was waren FINGIERTE Testbewerbungen mit gleichen Noten. Der einzige Unterschied zwischen den Bewerbungen war der Name.
> Du kannst das ignorieren und weiter Vorurteile wie "alle Flüchtlicnge sind Analphabeten und islamische Terrorischen" verbreiten.



Wie hast du es eigentlich in ein großes internationales Unternehmen geschafft, bei derart schlechten Deutschkenntnissen?

Ich habe weder geschrieben, dass alle Flüchtlinge Analphabeten sind, noch dass alle Flüchtlinge islamischen Terroristen sind.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Im Rahmen der Meinungsfreiheit darfst Du das. Für eine Diskussion ist das stetige wiederholen falscher und wiederlegter Behauptungen destruktiv. Es stört deshalb, weil man nicht zum Kern des Problemes kommt.



Widerlegt schreibt man in dem Zusammenhang ohne „e“.

Welche Behauptungen sind denn falsch und widerlegt?

Der Lebensalltag in islamischen Ländern?



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Aber solange Vorurteile von ungebildeten und kinderfressenden Flüchtlingen, die Bomben legen und Frauen vergewaltigen zur Diskussion gestellt werden, ist jeder weiterbringende und fruchtbare Gedankenaustausch nicht möglich.



Das behauptet hier niemand. Du unterstellst permanent anderen Teilnehmern im Forum, dass sie derartiges behauptet hätten.

Deshalb nochmal mein Rat an dich. Verbessere bitte umgehend deine Deutschkenntnisse. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Du lügst, wann immer Du den Mund aufmachst, und darum gibt es keine Diskussion.



Wenn Unterstellungen nicht funktionieren, wird man wieder persönlich? Und mit dieser Umgangsform hast du es in ein großes internationales Unternehmen geschafft?

Schwer vorstellbar.



Imperat0r schrieb:


> @ interessierterUser
> Du klingst so als ob du ein Vertreter der Grünen bist...



Pirat. Also im Grunde auch nur Sozialist. Kann dich verstehen, ist den Grünen sehr ähnlich.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Seltsam, irgendwie erinnert mich manches hier daran, wie ich mal mit NPD Fans diskutiert habe.
Aber muss wohl bei ner grossen Diskussion.


----------



## Rolk (21. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Seltsam, irgendwie erinnert mich manches hier daran, wie ich mal mit NPD Fans diskutiert habe.
> Aber muss wohl bei ner grossen Diskussion.



Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, die Nazikeule richtet es immer.


----------



## DarkScorpion (21. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> (...)die natürlich auch unsere Braunen Arbeitslosen Glatzköpfigen kettenrauchenden, prügelnden hasserfüllte Lieblingsbevölkerung  machen könnten. (...)



auf der einen Seite heißt es immer man soll nicht alle Asylanten über einen Kamm scheren, bei Leuten mit rechter politischer Gesinnung ist dies aber ok?

Ach ja dieses Bild eines "Rechten", am besten auch das mit dem niedrigen IQ dazu, ist nicht mehr aktuell. 

Ich gehe arbeiten, habe einen nicht sehr niedrigen IQ, und stehe der Flüchtlingsfrage dennoch kritisch gegenüber. Von mir aus kann man mich deswegen auch als Nazi oder braunes Pack beschimpfen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Rolk schrieb:


> Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, die Nazikeule richtet es immer.


Das ist mein Eindruck.


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Rolk schrieb:


> Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, die Nazikeule richtet es immer.



In der Welt der Gutmenschen definitiv. Lustigerweise waren die Moslems gute Verbündete der Nazis.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Relations_between_Nazi_Germany_and_the_Arab_world
Dortmunder Nazis: "Islam einen wichtigen BÃ¼ndnispartner fÃ¼r ein freies Deutschland" | Ruhrbarone
Historiker Goldhagen: "Der politische Islam knüpft an die Nazis an" - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Also zieht die Nazikeule bei Islamkritikern nicht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Seltsam, irgendwie erinnert mich manches hier daran, wie ich mal mit NPD Fans diskutiert habe.
> Aber muss wohl bei ner grossen Diskussion.


Es ist eine große Seuche, sie breiten sich aus, vor allem in Internet. Ganz schlimm sind jene, 
die massive rassistische Gedanken äußern, sich aber als "wertkonservativ" bezeichnen. 
Es gibt kein konstruktives Gespräch über Inhalte oder Lösungen, es gibt nur Vorurteile,
Hass und Ausgrenzung. 

Die Leute würden Kinder ertrinken und hinter dem Zaun verhungern lassen mit den Worten:
"Ist doch nicht unser Problem." Findet sich hier alles Wort für Wort in Strang. Es gibt User,
die es überhaupt nicht berührt, wenn 160 Mitbürger durch rechtsradikalen Terror ermordert
werden. Es ist abstoßend.


----------



## Rolk (21. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> wenn 160 Mitbürger durch rechtsradikalen Terror ermordert
> werden.



Wo soll das gewesen sein?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Mach die Augen auf, Rolk, in Deutschland passiert es. 

Die Zahlen schwanken zwischen 60 und 900, je nach Quelle, 160 ist eine häufig genutzt, hinreichend abgesicherte Zahl:
60: Überprüfung bislang ungeklärter Verbrechen: Mehr Tote durch rechte Gewalttaten als befürchtet - Nazi-Terror - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten
181: Antonio-Stiftung: 181 Todesopfer durch rechte Gewalt in Deutschland - DIE WELT
alle 182 Fälle im Detail: 182 Todesopfer rechtsextremer und rassistischer Gewalt seit 1990 | Netz gegen Nazis

Dumpfe Gewalt von dumpfen Deppen. Gleich kommt die Frage, woran man erkennt, ob das Rechtsradikale sind? Wer sonst erschlägt Behinderte im Rollstuhl?
Es ist ungebildetes, verrohtes Pack. Und diese Leute breiten sich aus. Da heißt es aufpassen und sich um Leute zu kümmern, Aussteigerprogramme anbieten und
Jobs besorgen. Das sind Schlüssel, um die Menschen aus dem Stumpfsinn zu befreien. Und an solchen Programmen arbeitete ich früher in meiner Freizeit mit.
Es ist aber ziemlich frustrierend. Mir bereitet aktuell der Umgang mit Flüchtlingskindern mehr Freude. Die wollen und die können.


----------



## Threshold (21. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Rolk schrieb:


> Wo soll das gewesen sein?



Rechne zusammen.
Durch rechte Gewalt sind in Deutschland mehr Menschen ums Leben gekommen als durch linke Gewalt.
Möglicherweise auch deswegen, weil rechtes Gedankengut nicht nur in der NPS zu Hause ist, sondern auch in den Unionsparteien.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Pirat. Also im Grunde auch nur Sozialist. Kann dich verstehen, ist den Grünen sehr ähnlich.



Die Grünen sind FDP Leute mit Hang zum Windkraftwerk, aber sonst weiter unterscheiden die sich da nicht. Links ist in den Grünen nicht mehr viel.


----------



## Nightslaver (21. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es ist eine große Seuche, wie breiten sich aus, vor allem in Internet. Ganz schlimm sind jene,
> die massive rassistische Gedanken äußern, sich aber als "wertkonservativ" bezeichnen.
> Es gibt kein konstruktives Gespräch über Inhalte oder Lösungen, es gibt nur Vorurteile,
> Hass und Ausgrenzung.
> ...



Ganz ehrlich, wen man so liest was du schreibst kann man eines mit absoluter Sicherheit sagen, du bist einfach nur paranoid was Rechtsextremismus angeht.
Am besten ist du schaust abends unter deinem Bett nach, nicht das dass Monster darunter sich noch als Nazi entpupt. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Rechne zusammen.
> Durch rechte Gewalt sind in Deutschland mehr Menschen ums Leben gekommen als durch linke Gewalt.
> Möglicherweise auch deswegen, weil rechtes Gedankengut nicht nur in der NPS zu Hause ist, sondern auch in den Unionsparteien.



Und so traurig auch jeder einzelne Tote durch rechte Gewalt ist, sind 160 immer noch eine verschwindend geringe Zahl an Menschen und werden die meisten Täter auch dafür zur Rechenschaft gezogen.
Im Jahr sterben immer noch weit mehr Menschen durch egoistisches Fahrverhalten und Alkohol am Steuer als durch rechte Gewalt.
Da würde ich mir mehr Sorgen machen, auch als Bürger mit ausländischen Wurzeln, in ein Auto zu steigen als von einem Neonazi umgebracht zu werden.

*edit*
Ach ja, vieleicht solltest du mal der Bundesmutti erzählen das sie nach deiner Meinung Anführerin einer Nazipartei ist, wen die Unionspartein jetzt für dich schon rechtsextremistische Partein sind...


----------



## Rolk (21. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Mach die Augen auf, Rolk, in Deutschland passiert es.



In Bezug auf unsere 700 IS Kämpfer kann ich das natürlich nicht sagen. Die sind ins Ausland gegangen, um ihrer Berufung nachzugehen und deren Morde zählt keiner. Bis jetzt zumindest.

Dumpfe Gewalt durch dumpfe Deppen können auch andere als Rechtsradikale ganz gut. Da soll es manchmal reichen die falsche Religion zu haben oder ein paar Seiten aus einem Buch zu reisen...


----------



## Threshold (21. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und so traurig auch jeder einzelne Tote durch rechte Gewalt ist, sind 160 immer noch eine verschwindend geringe Zahl an Menschen und werden die meisten Täter auch dafür zur Rechenschaft gezogen.



Schlimm nur, wenn über Jahre hinweg nicht richtig ermittelt wird und der tolle Verfassungsschutz die Ermittlungen auch noch behindert und es aufgrund dessen zu weitern Morden kommt. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Im Jahr sterben immer noch weit mehr Menschen durch egoistisches Fahrverhalten und Alkohol am Steuer als durch rechte Gewalt.



Sag ich doch immer wieder. Ich habe viel mehr Angst vor einem Nebelunfall auf der A7 als vor Islamisten, denn in so einem Nebelunfall sterben häufig mehr Menschen als die Islamisten in Deutschland überhaupt je geschafft haben.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Da würde ich mir mehr Sorgen machen, auch als Bürger mit ausländischen Wurzeln, in ein Auto zu steigen als von einem Neonazi umgebracht zu werden.



Und genauso mache ich mir keine Sorgen, wenn ich ein Restaurant betrete, das von Muslimen geführt wird, dass ich da geköpfte werde oder so.
Ganz im Gegenteil. Ich freue mich über die nette Gastfreundschaft und über das eine oder andere Gespräch.
Genauso mache ich mir keine Sorgen, wenn ich von einem türkisch stämmigen Mitarbeiter zum Grillabend eingeladen werden.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> *edit*
> Ach ja, vieleicht solltest du mal der Bundesmutti erzählen das sie nach deiner Meinung Anführerin einer Nazipartei ist, wen die Unionspartein jetzt für dich schon rechtsextremistische Partein sind...



Tja, du hast es mal wieder nicht verstanden, überrascht mich aber nicht so wirklich.
Du musst dir nur mal das Geschwafel des Bayerischen Innenministers anschauen.
Der labert sich da was zusammen, echt erschreckend und darin findest du eben auch rechtes Gedankengut.
Das artet ja nicht so aus wie bei Rechtsextremen aber die Gedanken sind eben vorhanden.
Frag mal einige Unionspolitiker, wie sie "Deutsch sein" definieren. 

Aber ich kann dir auch einen Zeitungsartikel präsentieren, wenn dir das lieber ist.
Nazi-Parolen: Zeitungsbericht: "***************************"-Rufe bei der CSU


----------



## Woohoo (21. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

*PYD: Syrian refugee tripped by Hungarian journalist was member of radical al-Nusra Front*

(Kurdische Quelle)

"Furthermore, the PYD claimed that Abdul Mohsen was involved in the  violent suppression of Kurdish riots in the city of Qamishlo in 2004  following a football match were more than 50 Kurds were killed by the  Syrian security forces."


PYD: Syrian refugee tripped by Hungarian journalist was member o


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Woohoo schrieb:


> *PYD: Syrian refugee tripped by Hungarian journalist was member of radical al-Nusra Front*


Wie viele SS-Offizier und Nazi-Funktionäre flüchteten nach dem zweiten Weltkrieg aus Deutschland?
Soll man mit dem Argument, dass unter den Flüchtlingen auch ehemalige Verantwortlich für Krieg
und Menschenrechtsverbrechen sind alle Flüchtlinge wegschicken? Darum wird geprüft und bewertet.

Die meisten politischen Täter werden im neuen Umfeld sehr oft lamm fromm. Schön ist das nicht, 
aber dafür gibt es Asylverfahren und die Jungs sind besser als ihr Ruf. Aus Sprachaanalysen bekommt
man z.B. sehr gut Regionen heraus, in denen Menschen ihre Muttersprache erlernt haben, etc.
Kriegsverbrecher bekommen ihre Strafe.

Wieviele der ehemaligen Schlächter in Jugoslavien haben in Deutschland Kinder verspeist?


----------



## Sparanus (22. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Angst solltet ihr wenn überhaupt nur vor Bundespolitik und Wirtschaft haben, das ist es was jeder von uns spürt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wie viele SS-Offizier und Nazi-Funktionäre flüchteten nach dem zweiten Weltkrieg aus Deutschland?
> 
> 
> Wieviele der ehemaligen Schlächter in Jugoslavien haben in Deutschland Kinder verspeist?


Es ist die Natur der Sache das eben nicht nur reine Flüchtlinge eine neue Heimat suchen sondern auch Wohlfahrtsparasiten sowie welche die Dreck am Stecken haben. Wichtig wäre das die Lager sicher sind und keiner nebenbei stiften gehen kann bevor das Verfahren abgeschlossen ist


----------



## norse (22. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Sind sie aber nicht und das ist ein riesen Problem. Wir haben 20 ins Dorf bekommen und nach 3 tagen sind die ersten 10 stiften gegangen, jetzt sind nur noch 5 da... Und die fehlenden 15 sind weg, keiner weiss wohin. Kein Wunder ... Die haben hier auch nix, weder Platz noch untegrationsmöglichkeiten  oder ganz zu schweigen von Personen die hier Verantwortung tragen ... Letzte Woche gab es erst ne Messerstecherei da


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (22. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Wir bekommen in unser Dorf nun auch eine ganze Menge Flüchtlinge. Dummerweise statt in das teilweise schon vorbereitete Containerdorf, sondern im die Turnhalle. Bin ja gespannt, wo mein kleiner Bruder nun Sport machen soll. 
Aber falls (natürlich ein Flüchtling) irgendwer irgendwas Anzündet, ist die Feuerwehr direkt nebenan.


----------



## Nazzy (22. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

is zwar offtopic, aber bevor es "untertaucht" , poste ich es mal.

Merkel einverstanden: USA stationieren neue Atombomben in DeutschlandNachrichten – DEUTSCHE WIRTSCHAFTS NACHRICHTEN


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Mach die Augen auf, Rolk, in Deutschland passiert es.
> 
> Die Zahlen schwanken zwischen 60 und 900, je nach Quelle, 160 ist eine häufig genutzt, hinreichend abgesicherte Zahl:
> 60: Überprüfung bislang ungeklärter Verbrechen: Mehr Tote durch rechte Gewalttaten als befürchtet - Nazi-Terror - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten
> ...



181 Mordfälle von 1990 bis 2011 machen pro Jahr durchschnittlich 8,6 Mordopfer rechter Gewalt.

Dazu mal die absoluten Mordzahlen in Deutschland: â€¢ Mordopfer in Deutschland bis 2014 | Statistik

Also zwischen 1,7% im Jahr 2000 (niedrigste Rate) und 2,6% im Jahr 2010 (höchste Rate). 

Du hast absolut Recht. Unser Rechtsstaat ist bei solchen Zahlen akut gefährdet.

Zum Thema Tötung Behinderter:

Das ist keine Exklusivtat von Rechtsradikalen:

Stuttgart: Olympia-Turner soll behinderten Sohn getötet haben - DIE WELT
http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/just...sstrafe-fuer-76-jaehrige-mutter-a-613784.html
http://www.t-online.de/nachrichten/...3-messerstiche-waren-totschlag-im-affekt.html
http://www.focus.de/regional/halle-...treten-29-jaehriger-angeklagt_id_4917802.html
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...t-Vater-77-muss-nicht-in-Haft-id32298097.html

Warum 181 Mordopfer rechter Gewalt jetzt mehr Erwähnung und Aufmerksamkeit verdienen, als die übrigen im gleichen Zeitraum ermordeten Personen, erschließt sich mir nicht.

Jeder Mord ist einer zuviel. Und jedes Opfer hat Erwähnung und Aufmerksamkeit verdient.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Nazzy schrieb:


> is zwar offtopic, aber bevor es "untertaucht" , poste ich es mal.
> 
> Merkel einverstanden: USA stationieren neue Atombomben in DeutschlandNachrichten – DEUTSCHE WIRTSCHAFTS NACHRICHTEN


Das passt genau ins Thema, weil es um die wirklichen Hintergründe geht. Der Kapitalismus ist am Ende. Der Dollar zerbricht, das Wachstum stadniert. Es muss etwas passieren. In diesen Situationen wird immer Krieg gespielt. In der Uraine wird es rumpsen, nicht mehr als Stellvertreterkrieg, Russland soll zerschlagen werden. Die Flüchtlingsströme werden zunehmen, sind aber dann unser geringstes Problem,


----------



## norse (22. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Wir bekommen in unser Dorf nun auch eine ganze Menge Flüchtlinge. Dummerweise statt in das teilweise schon vorbereitete Containerdorf, sondern im die Turnhalle. Bin ja gespannt, wo mein kleiner Bruder nun Sport machen soll.
> Aber falls (natürlich ein Flüchtling) irgendwer irgendwas Anzündet, ist die Feuerwehr direkt nebenan.



ohman ... bei uns ist Feuerwehr auch nebndran, aber weder Rotes Kreuz noch die Feuerwehr betritt das Gebäude ohne Polizeischutz mittlerweile ... jedesmal wenn dort was ist, kommen erstmal 2 Polizeiwagen samt Besatzung - vorher geht niemand in das Haus. Das ist erstens absolut traurig und 2. kostenintensiv  ... wahnsinn wie schlecht die Welt geworden ist. Traurig einfach


----------



## Threshold (22. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> 181]
> Warum 181 Mordopfer rechter Gewalt jetzt mehr Erwähnung und Aufmerksamkeit verdienen, als die übrigen im gleichen Zeitraum ermordeten Personen, erschließt sich mir nicht.
> 
> Jeder Mord ist einer zuviel. Und jedes Opfer hat Erwähnung und Aufmerksamkeit verdient.



Weil es viele unterschiedliche Gründe für Mord gibt, aber nur einen einzigen bei einem rechtsextremen Mord.


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Threshold schrieb:


> Weil es viele unterschiedliche Gründe für Mord gibt, aber nur einen einzigen bei einem rechtsextremen Mord.



Und deshalb sind Opfer rechtsextremer Täter jetzt die "besseren" Opfer?

Heißt das, wenn ein Mann seine Frau aus Eifersucht ermordet, das sie das "schlechtere" Opfer ist?

Viel Spaß dabei, dass den Angehörigen zu vermitteln. Für mich sind alle Ermordeten gleichwertig, unabhängig vom Motiv des Täters.


----------



## Nazzy (22. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das passt genau ins Thema, weil es um die wirklichen Hintergründe geht. Der Kapitalismus ist am Ende. Der Dollar zerbricht, das Wachstum stadniert. Es muss etwas passieren. In diesen Situationen wird immer Krieg gespielt. In der Uraine wird es rumpsen, nicht mehr als Stellvertreterkrieg, Russland soll zerschlagen werden. Die Flüchtlingsströme werden zunehmen, sind aber dann unser geringstes Problem,



mal wieder ein tritt in die Magengrube jedes " deutschen".  Merkel ist nur auf Karriere aus und wird bis zum bitteren "Ende" diesen Weg weitergehen.


----------



## Threshold (22. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und deshalb sind Opfer rechtsextremer Täter jetzt die "besseren" Opfer?



Nein, aber die Medien greifen das eher auf, da es Quote, bzw. Klicks bzw. Auflage generiert. Du weißt doch, wie das funktioniert.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Heißt das, wenn ein Mann seine Frau aus Eifersucht ermordet, das sie das "schlechtere" Opfer ist?



Es gibt keine guten oder schlechten Opfer.
Wenn ein Mann seine Frau und Kinder nach der Scheidung tötet, ist das immer einen Zeitungsartikel wert. Du weißt doch, wie die Welt funktioniert.

Wenn Effenberg im Suff Auto fährt und erwischt wird, berichtet die Bild auf Seite 1 darüber.
Wenn du oder ich im Suff Auto fährt und erwischt wird, interessiert das keine Socke.


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Threshold schrieb:


> Nein, aber die Medien greifen das eher auf, da es Quote, bzw. Klicks bzw. Auflage generiert. Du weißt doch, wie das funktioniert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Klar, aber es ist traurig genug, dass das so abläuft. So entsteht halt der Eindruck, dass man qualitativ zwischen Opfern unterscheidet.


----------



## Captn (22. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn Effenberg im Suff Auto fährt und erwischt wird, berichtet die Bild auf Seite 1 darüber.
> Wenn du oder ich im Suff Auto fährt und erwischt wird, interessiert das keine Socke.



Und das, obwohl sein Pegel nicht einmal wirklich hoch war .


----------



## Imperat0r (22. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn Effenberg im Suff Auto fährt und erwischt wird, berichtet die Bild auf Seite 1 darüber.
> Wenn du oder ich im Suff Auto fährt und erwischt wird, interessiert das keine Socke.



Die Macht der Medien! Leider gibt es genug Leute die sich so einen Mist Tag für Tag durchlesen...


----------



## Threshold (22. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Klar, aber es ist traurig genug, dass das so abläuft. So entsteht halt der Eindruck, dass man qualitativ zwischen Opfern unterscheidet.



Ich bin doch da ganz bei dir und Teile deine Meinung.
Ich finde es erschreckend, welche Machtposition die Medien inzwischen haben. Ohne die Huldigungen bei Springer und Bertelsmann wäre die Merkel doch schon längst abgewählt. 

Mord ist Mord, egal von wem und man sollte den Mördern keine extra Plattform geben, egal ob Rechtsextremist oder Islamist oder sonst ein Mist - ich liebe das Wortspiel  -- aber die Medien machen das, weils eben Auflage, Quote, Klicks bringt.
Aus dem gleichen Grund gibt es bei PCGH viele schwachsinnige Artikel, die völlig nichtssagend sind, einfach nur, damit irgendwelche drauf klicken und so Werbeeinnahmen generieren.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Jetzt ist sogar der Mindestlohn in Frage gestellt worden zu Gunsten der Flüchtlinge. Man kann nur hoffen das die Nieten in Nadelstreifen dem kein Gehör schenken. Damit würde man richtig Öl ins Feuer schütten und die Flüchtlingsgegner stärken.


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Jetzt ist sogar der Mindestlohn in Frage gestellt worden zu Gunsten der Flüchtlinge. Man kann nur hoffen das die Nieten in Nadelstreifen dem kein Gehör schenken. Damit würde man richtig Öl ins Feuer schütten und die Flüchtlingsgegner stärken.



Die Einwanderung der "Fachkräfte" und "Flüchtlinge" ist halt alternativlos. 

Flüchtlinge: Ifo rechnet mit zehn Milliarden Euro Kosten - DIE WELT

Kostet uns nur und bringt uns nicht. Großes Kino.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Es sind rechtmäßige Asylanträge: 
OECD: Europa könnte 450.000 Menschen dauerhaft Asyl gewähren - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Kostet uns nur und bringt uns nicht. Großes Kino.



Geschätzt 80% der Menschen in Deutschland kosten mehr, als sie uns einbringen. Von den Flüchtlingen wird es viele geben, die über die Jahre mehr erwirtschaften, als sie kosten. Sie kosteten z.B. hier keine Schul- und Studienzeit. Wir können Ärzte oder Ingenieure gleich einsätzen. Das sind noch wenige, aber sie sind unter den Flüchtlingen. Die syrischen Flüchtlinge sind überwiegend Aleviten, welches ein sehr moderner Kulturkreis ist.


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es sind rechtmäßige Asylanträge:
> OECD: Europa könnte 450.000 Menschen dauerhaft Asyl gewähren - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Ach die OCED und nicht die jeweiligen Ländern entscheidet jetzt, wer Anspruch hat und wer nicht?



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Geschätzt 80% der Menschen in Deutschland kosten mehr, als sie uns einbringen.



Eine Quelle für diese "interessante" These hast du bestimmt auch zur Hand, oder?



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Von den Flüchtlingen wird es viele geben, die über die Jahre mehr erwirtschaften, als sie kosten.



Bei fehlenden oder mangelhaften Deutschkenntnissen in Verbindung mit einer schlechteren Schuldbildung kaum vorstellbar, aber du darfst mich mit einer soliden Quelle gerne überraschen.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Sie kosteten z.B. hier keine Schul- und Studienzeit.



Dafür ist ihre Schuldbildung auch schlechter als unsere und sie werden nur die Sozialkassen belasten.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wir können Ärzte oder Ingenieure gleich einsätzen.



Klar, wer möchte nicht von einem syrischen Herzchirungen operiert werden, der kein Wort Deutsch mit seinem Patienten reden kann.

Und ein Ingenieur der sich nicht mit seinen Kollegen verständigen kann, ist natürlich auch äußert hilfreich.

Aber deine Beiträge sind immerhin sehr erheiternd  



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das sind noch wenige, aber sie sind unter den Flüchtlingen.



Dafür sind jede Menge ungebildete und Analpheten unter den "Flüchtlingen".

Integration von Flüchtlingen wird für Nahles zum Balanceakt - Politik - nordbayern.de

Hier noch ein guter Artikel zum Thema:

Flüchtlingsdebatte: Moralische Exaltiertheit und neuer Größenwahn - DIE WELT


----------



## Icedaft (22. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Stimmt. Kostet uns nur und bringt uns nichts: Branchen-News | XING 18 Milliarden Dollar...


----------



## Metalic (22. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ganz ehrlich, das macht mittlerweile richtig Spaß hier mitzulesen. Meinen Standpunkt habe ich irgendwo 20 Seiten vorher mal niedergeschrieben. Ist aber niemand drauf eingegangen 

Es gibt hier aber 1-2 Schreiber, deren Beiträge lesen sich wie richtig schlechte Satire 
@Kaaruzo, dich meine ich nicht.


----------



## Nazzy (22. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Imperat0r schrieb:


> Die Macht der Medien! Leider gibt es genug Leute die sich so einen Mist Tag für Tag durchlesen...



manchmal sind es sogar Leute, die einem wichtig sind. Dieses tägliche besudeln von sogenannten " Promi News" ist so abartig, erbärmlich, dass ich immer wieder kotzen könnte.


----------



## HeinzNurgmann (22. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Geschätzt 80% der Menschen in Deutschland kosten mehr, als sie uns einbringen. Von den Flüchtlingen wird es viele geben, die über die Jahre mehr erwirtschaften, als sie kosten. Sie kosteten z.B. hier keine Schul- und Studienzeit. Wir können Ärzte oder Ingenieure gleich einsätzen. Das sind noch wenige, aber sie sind unter den Flüchtlingen. Die syrischen Flüchtlinge sind überwiegend Aleviten, welches ein sehr moderner Kulturkreis ist.


Der Durchschnittdeutsche kostet den Staat 3000€ im Leben (das sind die Staatschulden). Der Durchschnittseinwandere kostet 80000€
Da der Durchschnittsasylant sicher deutlich schlechter gebildet ist, wird er viel mehr kosten. Bei einer Schätzung von 250000€ je asylant (meine schätzung, kann falsch sein), hast du gerade fast den gesamten bundeshaushalt dieses jahr langfristig für flüchtlinge ausgegeben


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Stimmt. Kostet uns nur und bringt uns nichts: Branchen-News | XING 18 Milliarden Dollar...



Und wo genau ist der Zusammenhang mit der Flüchtlingsfrage bzw. Kosten für den Steuerzahler?


----------



## Nightslaver (22. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Hier noch ein guter Artikel zum Thema:
> 
> Flüchtlingsdebatte: Moralische Exaltiertheit und neuer Größenwahn - DIE WELT



Ja der Artikel hat schon irgendwie recht, man merkt es ja hier im Thread, kritische Betrachtungen zu den Flüchtlingen sind unerwünscht, Nazikultur-Keule / Pegida / rechtes Gedankengut als Totschlagargument ist immer gern gesehen um etwas nicht ausdiskutieren zu müssen.
Aber ich denke viele von denen die hier heute noch versuchen jede Stimme gegen die betriebene Form der Flüchtlingspolitik zu diskreditieren werden sich irgendwann umgucken, wen man bei der Integration auch mit dieser Generation Flüchtlinge wieder gescheitert ist, wie schon mit der Generation die vor Jahrzehnten nach Deutschland kam, weil man sich nicht kritisch und ernsthaft damit befassen wollte.
Man darf nur hoffen das eure Enkel und deren Kinder nicht die sind die für eure Ignoranz eines Tages zahlen müssen, ist ja eine beliebte "Taktik", alles auf spätere Generationen abzuwälzen...
Leben auf Pump, auch was die Struktur und Integration in die Gesellschaft anbelangt, Kapitalismus durch und durch, die "Schulden" darf dann wer "anders" bezahlen.

Eine "Willkommenskultur" kann es nicht geben und alleine schon die Bezeichnung ist eigentlich ein Unwort, genau wie Herrenrasse, Untermensch, oder Leitkultur. Es kann nur eine Kultur / Verpflichtung geben denen zu helfen die Hilfe wirklich dringend benötigen, Humanität nennt sich das und Humanität heißt nicht jeden willkommen heißen zu müssen der hier gerne her will. 
Humanität heißt dem zu helfen der um Leib und Leben wirklich fürchten muss und dem zu helfen der wirklich überhaupt nichts mehr besitzt. Jemand der in der Türkei sitzt, oder in einem anderen sicheren Land und noch über soviel Geld verfügt tausende Dollar an Schleuser zu zahlen ist aus humanitärer Sicht nunmal nicht hilfebedürftig.

Das die Politik sich in Dingen humanitärer Hilfe nicht grade  mit Ruhm bekleckert steht wieder auf einem anderen Blatt...


----------



## Imperat0r (22. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Jetzt ist sogar der Mindestlohn in Frage gestellt worden zu Gunsten der Flüchtlinge. Man kann nur hoffen das die Nieten in Nadelstreifen dem kein Gehör schenken. Damit würde man richtig Öl ins Feuer schütten und die Flüchtlingsgegner stärken.



Wenn ich sowas lese bekomme ich das Kotzen! Sowas kann es auch nur in Deutschland geben!
Da bekommt man einen richtigen Hass, allerdings nicht auf die Flüchtlinge, sondern auf unsere Politiker!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Das ist eben das Problem, in jedem Land darf man frei Schnauze reden nur hier nicht da ist man gleich wieder der böse Deutsche. Das man Menschen in Not helfen soll ist wohl jedem klar nur die moralische Verpflichtung die uns eingeredet wird ist mehr als abgegolten. Ich würde mir wirklich mal Politiker mit mehr Rückgrat wünschen und auch mal nein sagen


----------



## Nightslaver (22. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Imperat0r schrieb:


> Wenn ich sowas lese bekomme ich das Kotzen! Sowas kann es auch nur in Deutschland geben!
> Da bekommt man einen richtigen Hass, allerdings nicht auf die Flüchtlinge, sondern auf unsere Politiker!



Tja du kannst davon ausgehen das der Vorschlag bei der Wirtschaftslobby großen Anklang finden wird und man fleißig darauf hinarbeiten wird das dass möglichst umgesetzt wird. 
Aber vor solchen Entwicklungen habe ich ja schon vor einigen Monaten hier hingewiesen, als man sich darüber noch lustig gemacht hat das es Auswirkungen auf den deutschen Arbeitsmarkt haben könnte...

Ich gehe fest davon aus das die Politik dort mit irgend einem absolut löchrigen Gesetz, welches genug Spielraum lassen wird das nicht nur bei Flüchtlingen anzuwenden, die Bedingungen dafür schaffen wird das es umgesetzt wird.
Mal sehen ob ich damit auch recht behalten soll.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Ich gehe fest davon aus das die Politik dort mit irgend einem absolut  löchrigen Gesetz, welches genug Spielraum lassen wird das nicht nur bei  Flüchtlingen anzuwenden, die Bedingungen dafür schaffen wird das es  umgesetzt wird.


Man kann nur hoffen das es nicht passiert, dadurch würde sich die Regierung viele neue Feinde schaffen. Sollen die etwas abgegeben die es sich leisten könnten und nicht die ärmsten der Armen. Damit die Politiker es überleben werden dafür dann sicherlich wieder die Diäten erhöht


----------



## Imperat0r (22. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich gehe fest davon aus das die Politik dort mit irgend einem absolut löchrigen Gesetz, welches genug Spielraum lassen wird das nicht nur bei Flüchtlingen anzuwenden, die Bedingungen dafür schaffen wird das es umgesetzt wird.
> Mal sehen ob ich damit auch recht behalten soll.



Frei Nach dem Motto: Wer für am wenigsten arbeitet bekommt den Job!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ausgangsthese war : Geschätzt 80% der Menschen in Deutschland kosten mehr, als sie uns einbringen.
> Eine Quelle für diese "interessante" These hast du bestimmt auch zur Hand, oder?


Das durchschnittliches Steueraufkommen liegt bei 7.671 € pro Kopf und Jahr (Zahlen von 2013)

Alle nutzen im Staat dieselben Umfänge, Verwaltung, Bundeswehr, Infrastruktur etc. ist für alle da.
Wer weniger als 7671,-€ Steuer pro Kopf in die Staatskasse trägt, kostet Geld, wer mehr zahlt,
zahlt überdurchschnittlich viel. Wo sich die Flüchtlinge über die Jahre einreihen werden, wird
sich zeigen. Ich finde es nur immer wieder lächerlich, wenn Menschen mit Hartz IV Bezügen
mit dem Finger auf andere zeigen, die auch etwas bekommen sollen. 

Die meisten sind in diesem sozialem Staat in der Summe Nutznießer. So einfach ist die Rechnung.
Das einzig gerechte wäre eine Kopfsteuer. Aber zum Glück gibt es das nicht, weil wir uns auf die
Fahnen geschrieben haben, ein Sozialstaat zu sein. Darum zahlt das obere Drittel mehr oder
weniger gerne für die unteren zwei Drittel.

Ca. 80 zahlen weniger als der Durchschnitt, ca. 20% sind die Leistungsträger dieser Gesellschaft.



Imperat0r schrieb:


> Frei Nach dem Motto: Wer für am wenigsten arbeitet bekommt den Job!


Das ist freie Marktwirtschaft. Hier treten alle gegen Grüne, Linke und Piraten, die zu sozialeren
Strukturen wollen, und beschweren sich einen Satz später, dass Gehälter am freien Markt aus-
gehandelt werden. Gegen zu tiefe Gehälter hilft eine bessere Bildung. Den meisten Flüchtlingen 
reichen in ihrer Unwissenheit auch Job für wenige Euro die Stunde. Das wird sich ändern mit jeder 
gesteigerten Bildung und guten Deutschkenntnissen. Viele brauchen kein Jahr, um die Sprache gut
zu können.

Es wird geklagt, dass die Flüchtlinge Transferleistungen bekommen und dann wird geklagt, dass 
sie für zu wenig Geld arbeiten. Wer hat den Angst um seinen Arbeitsplatz? Wir sind doch alle
gebildet, oder? Wir bekommen kostengünstig Unterstützung von Menschen, z.B. für die Alten-
pflege, wenn ich an Zustände denke, bei denen eine Nachtwache 50 Menschen betreut.


----------



## Imperat0r (22. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das ist freie Marktwirtschaft. Hier treten alle gegen Grüne, Linke und Piraten, die zu sozialeren
> Strukturen wollen, und beschweren sich einen Satz später, dass Gehäter am freien Markt aus-
> gehandelt werden. Gegen zu tiefe Gehälter hilft eine bessere Bildung. Den meisten Flüchtlingen
> reichen in ihrer Unwissenheit auch Job für wenige Euro die Stunde. Das wird sich ändern mit jeder
> gesteigerten Bildung.



Bildung kostet auch Geld! Wie sollen Flüchtlinge eine bessere Bildung bekommen?
Fehlt noch, dass extra Privatschulen für Flüchtlinge gebaut werden und unsere teilweilse verkommenen Schulen weiter in so einem katastrophalen Zustand gelassen werden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Imperat0r schrieb:


> Bildung kostet auch Geld! Wie sollen Flüchtlinge eine bessere Bildung bekommen?
> Fehlt noch, dass extra Privatschulen für Flüchtlinge gebaut werden und unsere teilweilse verkommenen Schulen weiter in so einem katastrophalen Zustand gelassen werden.


Was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun? Wenn Du mehr Geld für unsere Schulen möchtest, 
wähle Parteien, die das auf ihrer Fahne stehen haben, oder wähle Parteien, die hunderte
Milliarden in Bankenrettungen stecken, damit Vermögende ihr Vermögen behalten.

Flüchtlinge auszubilden ist ein wirtschaftlicher Gewinn. Man gibt ihnen ein Jahr Deutsch-
unterricht, dazu werden Studenten mit Hiwi-Gehältern um 8.90€ bezahlt. Es werden 
für mit diesen  8,90 €/h  5-30 Menschen unterrichtet. Was ist daran teuer?
https://www.personalrat.uni-freiburg.de/themen/tarifvertrag/hiwi-verguetungssaetze2013-2014.pdf

Lies Dir diese Stimme durch. Die Viatnamesen sind auch eine sehr angenehmen, freundlich 
und wirtschaftlich stärkende Bereicherung für unser Land. Abgesehen von Rostocker 
Asylheimanzündern aus Lichenhagen sehen das viele so.
Flüchtlinge: Syrer werden die zweiten Vietnamesen sein - DIE WELT


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das durchschnittliches Steueraufkommen liegt bei 7.671 € pro Kopf und Jahr (Zahlen von 2013)



Quelle bitte.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Alle nutzen im Staat dieselben Umfänge, Verwaltung, Bundeswehr, Infrastruktur etc. ist für alle da.



Wenn ich Bestandteil einer Gesellschaft bin, habe ich Rechte und Pflichten.

Die Vorteile zu nutzen ist eines meiner Rechte.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wer weniger als 7671,-€ Steuer pro Kopf in die Staatskasse trägt, kostet Geld, wer mehr zahlt, zahlt überdurchschnittlich viel.



Aber er belastet die Sozialsysteme nicht, und darum geht es.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wo sich die Flüchtlinge über die Jahre einreihen werden, wird sich zeigen.



Angesichts der schlechtere Bildung und schlechteren Deutschkenntnisse, muss man dafür kein Prophet sein um das zu erahnen.

Hier ein Anhaltspunkt:

http://www.bild.de/media/tabelle-verweis-14748012/Download/1.bild.jpg 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich finde es nur immer wieder lächerlich, wenn Menschen mit Hartz IV Bezügen mit dem Finger auf andere zeigen, die auch etwas bekommen sollen.



Ich beziehen kein Hartz IV und bin trotzdem dagegen, dass wir uns massenweise „Flüchtlinge“ importieren, die uns nur Kosten und keinen wirtschaftlichen Nutzen haben.

Nach deiner Logik (80% der Deutschen kosten mehr, als sie leisten) müsstest du doch auch gegen einen höheren Kostenfaktor sein.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die meisten sind in diesem sozialem Staat in der Summe Nutznießer. So einfach ist die Rechnung.



Du solltest mal den Unterschied zwischen „jemand ist Bestandteil einer Gesellschaft und nutzt die Infrastruktur“ und „jemand belastet nur die Sozialsysteme“.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun? Wenn Du mehr Geld für unsere Schulen möchtest,
> wähle Parteien, die das auf ihrer Fahne stehen haben, oder wähle Parteien, die hunderte
> Milliarden in Bankenrettungen stecken, damit Vermögende ihr Vermögen behalten.
> 
> ...



Solange es Deutsche ohne Arbeit oder deutsche Kinder in Armut gibt, gibt es keinen logischen Grund unser Geld für Flüchtlinge zu verschwenden.

Diese Leute erfüllen keinen volkswirtschaftlichen Nutzen, sondern belasten nur unsere Sozialsysteme.

Flüchtlinge: Ifo rechnet mit zehn Milliarden Euro Kosten - DIE WELT

Die zehn Millarden könnten wir viel gewinnbringender für unser eigenes Volk verwenden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Quelle bitte..


Der Begriff "Steueraufkommen" ist natürlich auch schwer zu finden:
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steueraufkommen_(Deutschland)



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die Vorteile zu nutzen ist eines meiner Rechte.


Flüchtlinge sind auch Teil dieser Gesellschaft und haben in einem Rechtsstaat auch Rechte und Pflichten.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Aber er belastet die Sozialsysteme nicht, und darum geht es.


Jeder belastet das Sozialsystem, der zum Arzt geht, Rentner ist oder Schulausbildungen bekommt.
Das macht einen Sozialstaat aus und das ist gut so. Es ist nur absurd, wenn die eigenen Leistungen
die jeder von uns bekommt, einfach stillschweigend unterschlagen werden und bei Flüchtlingen
mikrige Unterstützungen zusammengerechnet werden.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Diese Leute erfüllen keinen volkswirtschaftlichen Nutzen, sondern belasten nur unsere Sozialsysteme..


Du wirst also in Konsequenz jedem, der keinen irtschaftlichen Nutzen erfüllt, aus dem Sozialsystem kicken?
Der Grundkurs Humanismus, den ich Dir vorgestern angeraten habe, würde Dir wirklich gut tun.


----------



## Amon (22. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Wer auf seiner Flucht hier her mehrere sichere Staaten durchquert hat ist kein Flüchtling mehr sondern jemand der kommt um sich ins gemachte Nest zu setzen.


----------



## Imperat0r (22. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Flüchtlinge auszubilden ist ein wirtschaftlicher Gewinn. Man gibt ihnen ein Jahr Deutsch-
> unterricht, dazu werden Studenten mit Hiwi-Gehältern um 8.90€ bezahlt. Es werden
> für mit diesen  8,90 €/h  5-30 Menschen unterrichtet. Was ist daran teuer?



Willst du jetzt damit sagen, dass jeder Flüchtling, der einen ein Jahres Deutschkurs absolviert ein wirtschaftlicher Gewinn ist? 
Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel, aber naiver gehts nicht!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Amon schrieb:


> Wer auf seiner Flucht hier her mehrere sichere Staaten durchquert hat ist kein Flüchtling mehr sondern jemand der kommt um sich ins gemachte Nest zu setzen.


Darum wird durch Gerichte entschieden, wer hier bleiben darf und wer illegal hier ist und darum abgeschoben wird. 
Der Mob auf der Straße kann gerne seine Meinung dazu äußern, entscheiden kann er es nicht. Und wer in Selbst-
justiz Asylantenheime anzündet, bekommt eine saftige Strafe. Zurecht!



Imperat0r schrieb:


> Willst du jetzt damit sagen, dass jeder Flüchtling, der einen ein Jahres Deutschkurs absolviert ein wirtschaftlicher Gewinn ist?
> Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel, aber naiver gehts nicht!


Das werden wir erleben. Wir reden im Augenblick über Syrer. Wir reden nicht über 
Analphabethen, die es aus Zentralafrika in die alten Kolonialstaaten drängt.

Wieviele Syrer kennst Du? Mit wievielen hast Du schon gearbeitet? Worauf beruht
Deine Meinung? Sind es etwas nur Vorurteile?


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Der Begriff "Steueraufkommen" ist natürlich auch schwer zu finden: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steueraufkommen_(Deutschland)



Es ist nicht meine Aufgabe, die Quellensuche für deine Behauptungen zu betreiben.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Flüchtlinge sind auch Teil dieser Gesellschaft und haben in einem Rechtsstaat auch Rechte und Pflichten.



„Flüchtlinge“ ja, Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge nicht.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Jeder belastet das Sozialsystem, der zum Arzt geht, Rentner ist oder Schulausbildungen bekommt. Das macht einen Sozialstaat aus und das ist gut so. Es ist nur absurd, wenn die eigenen Leistungen die jeder von uns bekommt, einfach stillschweigend unterschlagen werden und bei Flüchtlingenmikrige Unterstützungen zusammengerechnet werden.



Du verstehst es immer noch nicht.

Das sind Bürger diese Landes, die ihr Land und seine Infrastruktur in Anspruch nehmen. Dafür aber auch arbeiten gehen und Steuern zahlen.

Das andere sind Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge, die sich auf Kosten der Steuerzahler ein schönes Leben machen wollen.

Wenn sie hier arbeiten wollen, dann sollen sie ein Arbeitsvisum beantragen.

Aber dann müssen sie ja den Beweis erbringen, dass sie für uns von volkswirtschaftlichen Nutzen sind. Was der größte Teil einfach  nicht ist.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Darum wird durch Gerichte entschieden, wer hier bleiben darf und wer illegal hier ist und darum abgeschoben wird.



Flüchtlinge: Die Tricks gegen Abschiebung - DIE WELT


----------



## Amon (22. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

1 Jahr Deutschuntwricht? Es gibt Ausländer die schon 40! Jahre hier leben und kein einziges Wort deutsch sprechen...


----------



## Imperat0r (22. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Darum wird durch Gerichte entschieden, wer hier bleiben darf und wer illegal hier ist und darum abgeschoben wird.
> Der Mob auf der Straße kann gerne seine Meinung dazu äußern, entscheiden kann er es nicht. Und wer in Selbst-
> justiz Aslyheime anzündet bekommt eine saftige Strafe. Zurecht!



Warum kommst du immer mit deinen Asylheimen anzünden? Darum geht es doch garnicht! 
Die Politiker beweisen halt kein Rückrat und wenn ein Politiker Rückrat beweist wird er durch die Medien tot geschwiegen.Beispiel: thilo sarrazin - deutschland schafft sich ab. 

In diesem Buch belegt er alles mit Fakten und meiner Meinung nach hat er Recht, aber wer dem zustimmt wird direkt wieder als Nazi abgestempelt...


----------



## Amon (22. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Naja also die, ich nenne es jetzt mal "Juden These", in seinem Buch halte ich schon für etwas...hm....gewagt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Amon schrieb:


> 1 Jahr Deutschuntwricht? Es gibt Ausländer die schon 40! Jahre hier leben und kein einziges Wort deutsch sprechen...


Richtig, ich habe englische Kollegen, auch Ingenieure, die können nach zwanzig Jahren in Deutschland weiterhin nurEnglisch.
Die können kaum ein Taxi rufen. Die sind hier zum Arbeiten, sind Freelancer, arbeiten 10 Tage durch und fliegen vier Tage nach 
Hause. Sowas gibt es. Ich verstehe es nicht. Und genauso kenne ich Syrer, die sich hier nach einem Jahr Deutsch sehr gut selber
beigebracht haben. Was sagen uns diese Einzelbeispiele? Nichts, aber auch gar nichts.



Imperat0r schrieb:


> Die Politiker beweisen halt kein Rückrat und wenn ein Politiker Rückrat beweist wird er durch die Medien tot geschwiegen.Beispiel: thilo sarrazin - deutschland schafft sich ab.


Thilo Sarrazin, oh ja, herrlich... Wo zeigt er Rückgrat? Ein populistischer Waschlappen, der aber mit seinen Büchern ordentlich
Geld verdient hat. Ein Brandstifter, aber kein Ideengeber. Man nennt sowas einen Rattenfänger:
Mindestlohn-Debatte: SPD macht Druck ? Sarrazin macht Rückzieher - DIE WELT


----------



## Imperat0r (22. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Amon schrieb:


> Naja also die, ich nenne es jetzt mal "Juden These", in seinem Buch halte ich schon für etwas...hm....gewagt.



Geb ich dir Recht! Meinte es eher auf Thema bezogen worüber wir hier in dem Thread diskutieren.


----------



## taks (22. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Kann mir einer von euch mal Links dazu geben was Deutschland an (Hartz 4) Beträgen an Flüchtlinge/Zuwanderer (seien es Syrer oder Europäer) zahlt.
Und was man tun muss damit man Hartz 4 bekommt?

Finde dazu irgendwie nichts gescheites.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Kommen wir zum Thema. Was sind Eure Vorschläge im Umgang mit syrischen Kriegsflüchtlingen?

Ich würde eine Euporaweite Quote für Flüchtlinge erlassen. Es ist natürlich bei offenen Grenzen schwer.
Darum könnten man z.B. Flüchtlinge über EU Mittel bezahlen. Dann  können sie sich die Region aussuchen,
die ihnen am meisten bieten, wer arbeiten will zahlt hohe Mieten in London, Paris oder München, wer nur
überleben will, bis der Krieg vorbei ist, kann in Griechenland billig leben.

Aufnehmen würde ich jeden Syrer. Und ich würde jeden nach dem Krieg wieder zurücksenden. Es wäre
ein Drama für Syrien, wenn wir gut gebildete hier belassen und Ungebildete zurückschicken. Das hängt
natürlich von der Zeit ab, bis Syrien wieder als hinreichend sicher gilt.



taks schrieb:


> Kann mir einer von euch mal Links dazu geben was Deutschland an (Hartz 4) Beträgen an Flüchtlinge zahlt..


Flüchtlinge bekommen kein Hartz IV. Das wurde vom europäischen Gerichtshof gekippt. 
Auch Europäer aus anderen EU-Ländern bekommen bei uns keinen Hartz IV Satz mehr.
SZ-Online: Was bekommen Asylbewerber?

_"... ab dem 1. März 2015 werden es durch eine Novelle des Asylbewerberleistungsgesetzes lediglich noch 352 Euro monatlich sein. 
So weit die Theorie. „In der Praxis bedeutet das jedoch, dass je nach Unterbringungssituation gewisse Anteile des Regelsatzes abgezogen 
werden müssen“..."_



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und deshalb sind Opfer rechtsextremer Täter jetzt die "besseren" Opfer?
> Heißt das, wenn ein Mann seine Frau aus Eifersucht ermordet, das sie das "schlechtere" Opfer ist?


Nein, es geht nicht um Wertigkeit, es geht um Gefahren. Menschen bringen immer schon andere aus
Eifersucht oder Eigennutz um. Es wird immer weniger, gesellschaftliche Entwicklungen helfen, aber
in seltenen Einzelfällen wird das weiter passieren. Unsere Mordquote ist zum Glück extrem gering.

Umso ärgerlicher, dass durch rechten Stumpfsinn diese Quote angehoben wird. Es sind ein paar
tausend Deppen, die ganze Landstriche für Investoren uninteressant machen. Kein internationaler
Konzern baut Niederlassungen in Regionen mit extremer Fremdenfeindlichkeit. Das sollte viel
häufiger erzählt werden und würde dem braunen Sumpf die Mitläufer nehmen. Die braunen 
sind Mitverantwortlich an wirtschaftlicher Misere in bestimmten Regionen, nicht die Flüchtlinge.

Es sind wenige Köpfe, es sind tausende Gewaltbereite und zentausende Mitläufer. Noch eine 
kleine Gruppe. Wenn aber nicht entschieden gegen  die Rädelsführer vorgegangen wird, wird 
es nicht besser.


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Kommen wir zum Thema. Was sind Eure Vorschläge im Umgang mit syrischen Kriegsflüchtlingen?



Die Anwendung unserer Gesetze. In diesem Fall § 16a des Grundgesetzes.

GG - Einzelnorm

Absatz 1 sagt: Politisch Verfolgte genießen Asylrecht.

Das würde ich jedem Syrer unterstellen.

Interessant wird aber Absatz 2.

*Auf Absatz 1 kann sich nicht berufen, wer aus einem Mitgliedstaat der Europäischen Gemeinschaften oder aus einem anderen Drittstaat einreist, in dem die Anwendung des Abkommens über die Rechtsstellung der Flüchtlinge und der Konvention zum Schutze der Menschenrechte und Grundfreiheiten sichergestellt ist.* Die Staaten außerhalb der Europäischen Gemeinschaften, auf die die Voraussetzungen des Satzes 1 zutreffen, werden durch Gesetz, das der Zustimmung des Bundesrates bedarf, bestimmt. In den Fällen des Satzes 1 können aufenthaltsbeendende Maßnahmen unabhängig von einem hiergegen eingelegten Rechtsbehelf vollzogen werden.

Damit ist die Frage doch hinreichend geklärt. Abschieben lautet das Zauberwort.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich würde eine Euporaweite Quote für Flüchtlinge erlassen.



Da die osteuropäischen Länder noch von vernünftigen Regierungen geführt werden, wird das hoffentlich verhindert werden.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es ist natürlich bei offenen Grenzen schwer.



Womit die Quote überflüssig wird, weil alle in unser Land und unsere Sozialsysteme wollen.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Aufnehmen würde ich jeden Syrer. Und ich würde jeden nach dem Krieg wieder zurücksenden. Es wäre ein Drama für Syrien, wenn wir gut gebildete hier belassen und Ungebildete zurückschicken. Das hängt natürlich von der Zeit ab, bis Syrien wieder als hinreichend sicher gilt.



Generell sollten Asylbewerber in ihr Heimatland zurückgeschickt werden, sobald die Ursache für ihre Verfolgung beendet ist.




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Nein, es geht nicht um Wertigkeit, es geht um Gefahren.



Richtig. Und meiner Meinung nach, ist der Islam für mich eine größere Gefahr, als Rechtsextreme im unteren Prozentbereich.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Menschen bringen immer schon andere aus Eifersucht oder Eigennutz um. Es wird immer weniger, gesellschaftliche Entwicklungen helfen, aber
> in seltenen Einzelfällen wird das weiter passieren.



Richtig, und dafür haben wir eine Judikative.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Unsere Mordquote ist zum Glück extrem gering.



Und die Aufklärungsquote von Mord ist zum Glück sehr hoch.

â€¢ Polizeiliche AufklÃ¤rungsquote bei Mord in Deutschland bis 2014 | Statistik




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Umso ärgerlicher, dass durch rechten Stumpfsinn diese Quote angehoben wird.



Wie ich dir vorgerechnet habe, liegt der Anteil rechtsextremer Morde zwischen 1 bis 3 % an der Gesamtmordzahl. Im Umkehrschluss sind also 97-99% der Mord ohne rechtsextremen Hintergrund.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es sind ein paar tausend Deppen, die ganze Landstriche für Investoren uninteressant machen. Kein internationaler
> Konzern baut Niederlassungen in Regionen mit extremer Fremdenfeindlichkeit.



Hast du dafür Beispiele?



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die braunen sind Mitverantwortlich an wirtschaftlicher Misere in bestimmten Regionen, nicht die Flüchtlinge.



Sehr gewagte These. Hast du auch nur eine Quelle, die das bestätigt?



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es sind wenige Köpfe, es sind tausende Gewaltbereite und zentausende Mitläufer. Noch eine
> kleine Gruppe. Wenn aber nicht entschieden gegen  die Rädelsführer vorgegangen wird, wird
> es nicht besser.



Die Zahl der Muslime ist wesentlich höher und bereiten viel mehr Probleme.

Josef Schuster warnt vor Tragen der Kippa - DIE WELT

Hier muss gesellschaftlich vorgegangen werden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Interessant wird aber Absatz 2.
> 
> *Auf Absatz 1 kann sich nicht berufen, wer aus einem Mitgliedstaat der Europäischen Gemeinschaften oder aus einem anderen Drittstaat einreist, in dem die Anwendung des Abkommens über die Rechtsstellung der Flüchtlinge und der Konvention zum Schutze der Menschenrechte und Grundfreiheiten sichergestellt ist.* Die Staaten außerhalb der Europäischen Gemeinschaften, auf die die Voraussetzungen des Satzes 1 zutreffen, werden durch Gesetz, das der Zustimmung des Bundesrates bedarf, bestimmt. In den Fällen des Satzes 1 können aufenthaltsbeendende Maßnahmen unabhängig von einem hiergegen eingelegten Rechtsbehelf vollzogen werden.


Dann willst Du also Griechenland und Italien mit Hunderttausenden Flüchtlingen axelzuckend alleine lassen?

Meinst Du, dass diese Art Politik den Zusammenhalt und Frieden innerhalb der EU erhöht oder verringert?


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Dann willst Du also Griechenland und Italien mit Hunderttausenden Flüchtlingen axelzuckend alleine lassen?



Ich will, dass bestehendes Recht eingehalten wird. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Meinst Du, dass diese Art Politik den Zusammenhalt und Frieden innerhalb der EU erhöht oder verringert?



Die dauerhafte Missachtung geltenden Rechts wird auf jeden Fall die Demokratieverdroßenheit erhöhen und den sozialen Frieden in Deutschland gefährden. Das ist mir wichtiger, als die Befindlichkeiten unserer Nachbarländer.


----------



## Sparanus (22. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Wir haben Frontex, also sind sie ja nicht allein.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> IDie dauerhafte Missachtung geltenden Rechts wird auf jeden Fall die Demokratieverdroßenheit erhöhen und den sozialen Frieden in Deutschland gefährden. Das ist mir wichtiger, als die Befindlichkeiten unserer Nachbarländer.


Wenn die EU zerbrechen sollte, wären die Konsequenzen für uns größer, als die Kosten für die Flüchtlinge. Deutschland würde ein unbedeutender Spielball
in der internationalen Politik. 

Das Recht wird eingehalten, wenn über Anordnungen des Bundesministeriums des Inneren Ausnahmequoten festgelegt werden, wie es z.B. 2014 passierte:
http://www.proasyl.de/fileadmin/fm-...Anordnung_HAP_10.000-3_Syrien_mit_Anlagen.pdf


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wenn die EU zerbrechen sollte, wären die Konsequenzen für uns größer, als die Kosten für die Flüchtlinge.



Dann ist das halt so.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Deutschland würde ein unbedeutender Spielball in der internationalen Politik.



Unwahrscheinlich, wo wir doch die viertgrößte Volkswirtschaft der Welt sind.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das Recht wird eingehalten, wenn über Anordnungen des Bundesministeriums des Inneren Ausnahmequoten festgelegt werden, wie es z.B. 2014 passierte:
> http://www.proasyl.de/fileadmin/fm-...Anordnung_HAP_10.000-3_Syrien_mit_Anlagen.pdf



Es gilt trotzdem das Grundgesetz. Darüber kann sich auch ein Bundesministerium nicht hinwegsetzen.

Es sein denn du kannst mir sagen, welches unserer Nachbarland kein sicherer Drittstaat oder keine Mitgliedsstaat der Europäischen Union ist.

Also müssen wir niemanden hier aufnehmen. Die hunderttausendfache Verletzung des Grundgesetzes ist schlicht Rechtsbruch.


----------



## Amon (22. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Es sollte doch klar sein dass sich die osteuropäischen Länder gegen eine Aufnahme Quote sperren. So wie Mutti Merkel der EU eine Sparpolitik verordnet hat, hat sie in ihrer unglaublichen Bräsigkeit als sie die Grenzen aufgerissen hat wie ein Scheunentor der kompletten EU eine riesige Welle illegaler Einwanderer verordnet. Dass sie dabei sämtliche EU Vereinbarungen ignoriert und gebrochen hat nehmen ihr diese Staaten natürlich übel. Victor Orban hatte schon recht als er sagte das ist ein deutsches Problem weil Deutschland der Auslöser war. Das war ein Signal an alle Flüchtlinge! Europa und vor allem Deutschland nimmt jeden auf!


----------



## Nightslaver (22. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Amon schrieb:


> Es sollte doch klar sein dass sich die osteuropäischen Länder gegen eine Aufnahme Quote sperren. So wie Mutti Merkel der EU eine Sparpolitik verordnet hat, hat sie in ihrer unglaublichen Bräsigkeit als sie die Grenzen aufgerissen hat wie ein Scheunentor der kompletten EU eine riesige Welle illegaler Einwanderer verordnet. Dass sie dabei sämtliche EU Vereinbarungen ignoriert und gebrochen hat nehmen ihr diese Staaten natürlich übel. Victor Orban hatte schon recht als er sagte das ist ein deutsches Problem weil Deutschland der Auslöser war. Das war ein Signal an alle Flüchtlinge! Europa und vor allem Deutschland nimmt jeden auf!



Nicht wesentlich anders sieht das auch die kroatische Politik:



> "Frau Merkel hat sie (die Flüchtlinge) gerufen und hat jetzt die  Handbremse gezogen, indem sie sagt, Deutschland kann nicht all diese  Wirtschaftsmigranten aufnehmen", sagte das Staatsoberhaupt dem  Fernsehsender TV Nova am Montagabend in Zagreb: "Frau Merkel hat das  gemacht als ob sie sich nicht bewusst gewesen wäre, dass das Ziehen der  Handbremse bei einer Fahrt mit so vielen Autos ein Chaos auf der Straße  anrichten wird. Das muss jetzt gelöst werden".



Quelle:
FlÃ¼chtlingskrise in Europa: Angela Merkel hat "Chaos" angerichtet


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es gilt trotzdem das Grundgesetz. Darüber kann sich auch ein Bundesministerium nicht hinwegsetzen.


Er kann es nicht einschränken, erweitern darf er es. Asylsuchende einfach ohne Verfahren wegzuschicken wäre gegen das Grundgesetz.
Eine Einwanderungsquote z.B. würde nicht gegen das Grundgesetz verstoßen. die von mir satirisch geforderte Abschiebung von Nazis 
wäre natürlich grundgesetzwidrig, weil eine Verbannung nicht vorgesehen ist.

Einen Rechtsbruch sehe ich nicht, wenn wir Asylanten aufnehmen. Jeder bessere Sportler bekommt sofort einen deutschen Pass, wenn
er z.B. bei Olympiaden antreten soll. Verstößt das gegen das Grundgesetz? Natürlich nicht.


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Er kann es nicht einschränken, erweitern darf er es.



Natürlich nicht, dann wäre das Gesetz ja nicht das Papier wert, auf dem es steht.

Was passiert, wenn sich unsere Regierung einfach über bestehendes Recht hinwegsetzt, sehen wir beim Atommoratorium.

Die Betreiber verklagen jetzt die Bundesrepublik auf Schadensersatz und ihnen werden gute Chancen auf Erfolg eingeräumt.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Asylsuchende einfach ohne Verfahren wegzuschicken wäre gegen das Grundgesetz.



Nicht, wenn sie aus einem sicheren Drittstaat oder einem Mitgliedsstaat der Europäischen Union kommen.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Eine Einwanderungsquote z.B. würde nicht gegen das Grundgesetz verstoßen.



Natürlich würde sie das, wenn die Leute aus einem sicheren Drittstaat oder einem Mitgliedsstaat der Europäischen Union kommen.

Entweder das Grundgesetz wird angepasst (3/4 Mehrheit erforderlich) oder es ist ein Verstoß.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Einen Rechtsbruch sehe ich nicht, wenn wir Asylanten aufnehmen.



Wenn wir das im Einklang mit unserem Grundgesetz machen, dann nicht. Sonst schon.

Also müssen wir in der aktuellen Situation niemanden aufnehmen. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Jeder bessere Sportler bekommt sofort einen deutschen Pass, wenn er z.B. bei Olympiaden antreten soll. Verstößt das gegen das Grundgesetz? Natürlich nicht.



Deutschen Pass bekommen oder Asyl bewilligt zu bekommen sind zwei verschiedene Schuhe. 

Außerdem ist ein Sportler auch eine echte Bereicherung für das Land.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Was passiert, wenn sich unsere Regierung einfach über bestehendes Recht hinwegsetzt, sehen wir beim Atommoratorium.
> Die Betreiber verklagen jetzt die Bundesrepublik auf Schadensersatz und ihnen werden gute Chancen auf Erfolg eingeräumt..


Abwarten. Es muss nur die Schublade aufgemacht werden, und sämtliche Betriebsgenehmigen werden wegen Ausnahmeregeln entzogen.
Beispiel: Für den Druck im Reaktor müßte ein Stahlbehälter 200mm Wandstärke haben. Wegen der nicht einzuschätzenden Neutronenbestrahlung
wurde willkürlich festgesetzt, die Dicke um 50%, also auf 300mm zu erhöhen. Das war bei den ersten Kernkraftwerken aber schweisstechnisch nicht 
möglich,  weil eine Röntgenuntersuchung bei der Dicke damals nicht möglich war. Darum wurden Ausnameregelungen mit 250mm Wandstärke erteilt,
am Gesetz vorbei. Das betrifft etliche Kernkraftwerke, die noch im Betrieb sind. Und das ist nur ein Beispiel was in unserer kerntechnischen Vorlesung
erwähnt wurde, es wird erheblich mehr Leichen geben. Darum kann eine Klage ganz schnell nach hinten los gehen.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Deutschen Pass bekommen oder Asyl bewilligt zu bekommen sind zwei verschiedene Schuhe.
> Außerdem ist ein Sportler auch eine echte Bereicherung für das Land.


Jaja, da sind wir beim Thema, Ausländer bereichern unsere Kultur, der eine mehr, der andere weniger. Zu meiner 
Kindheit gab es abgesehen von Cafes keine Restaurants zum draußen essen. Und heute? Durch südeuropäischen
Einfluss ist es heute völlig normal, draußen sitzen zu können. Eine echte Bereicherung, oder? Auch die Küche ist
heute erheblich vielfältiger.

Eine Duldung von Asylbewerbern ist im Asylrecht extra vorgesehen. Es ist damit im Einklang mit unseren Gesetzen:
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Duldung_(Aufenthaltsrecht)

Natürlich müssen wir niemanden aufnehmen, es widerspricht dem Asylrecht aber nicht, wenn wir es trotzdem
machen. Es ist kein zwingender Grund, Menschen aus sicheren Drittländern abzulehnen. Droht wie aktuell
Verfolgung im Drittland, ist dieses eben kein sicheres Drittland mehr. Das muss geprüft werden.


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Abwarten. Es muss nur die Schublade aufgemacht werden, und sämtliche Betriebsgenehmigen werden wegen Ausnahmeregeln entzogen.
> Beispiel: Für den Druck im Reaktor müßte ein Stahlbehälter 200mm Wandstärke haben. Wegen der nicht einzuschätzenden Neutronenbestrahlung
> wurde willkürlich festgesetzt, die Dicke um 50%, also auf 300mm zu erhöhen. Das war bei den ersten Kernkraftwerken aber schweisstechnisch nicht
> möglich,  weil eine Röntgenuntersuchung bei der Dicke damals nicht möglich war. Darum wurden Ausnameregelungen mit 250mm Wandstärke erteilt,
> ...



Unwahrscheinlich, da die Genehmigungen ja erteilt wurden. Wie gesagt, die überschnelle Reaktion der Regierung und die Missachtung unserer Gesetze wird uns noch teuer zu stehen kommen.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Jaja, da sind wir beim Thema, Ausländer bereichern unsere Kultur, der eine mehr, der andere weniger.



Richtig, und in der Mehrheit ungebildete Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge bereichern nicht unser Land. Die bereichern sich höchstens.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Zu meiner Kindheit gab es abgesehen von Cafes keine Restaurants zum draußen essen. Und heute? Durch südeuropäischen Einfluss ist es heute völlig normal, draußen sitzen zu können. Eine echte Bereicherung, oder? Auch die Küche ist heute erheblich vielfältiger.



Südeuropa ist ja auch Teil Europas, unseres Kontinents. Da besteht schon eine geografische und teilweise kulturelle Verbindung.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Eine Duldung von Asylbewerbern ist im Asylrecht extra vorgesehen. Es ist damit im Einklang mit unseren Gesetzen:
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Duldung_(Aufenthaltsrecht)



Sehr schwammig formuliert das Gesetz:

Einem Ausländer kann eine Duldung erteilt werden, wenn dringende humanitäre oder persönliche Gründe oder erhebliche öffentliche Interessen seine vorübergehende weitere Anwesenheit im Bundesgebiet erfordern.

Dann kann man den § 16a GG auch gleich streichen. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Natürlich müssen wir niemanden aufnehmen, es widerspricht dem Asylrecht aber nicht, wenn wir es trotzdem machen.



Wenn wir es nicht müssen, dann müssen wir es einfach nicht. Punkt. Wozu ungebildte Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge aufnehmen? Und die echten Flüchtlinge kamen durch zig sichere Staaten.

Würden wir die Sozialhilfe komplett einstellen, dann kämen die auch nicht her. Unser Sozialsystem bietet zuviel Anreize.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es ist kein zwingender Grund, Menschen aus sicheren Drittländern abzulehnen.



1) §16a GG
2) Die Kosten und der fehlende volkswirtschaftlichen Nutzen. Die Anwesenheit dieser Mensch bringt uns kein Mehrgewinn, aber sie erhöht die Kosten. 




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Droht wie aktuell Verfolgung im Drittland, ist dieses eben kein sicheres Drittland mehr.



Und in welchen Land soll das bitte der Fall sein ?


----------



## Amon (22. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Artikel 16 wurde doch schon gestrichen. Mutti Merkel hat das Asylrecht doch ad absurdum geführt als sie die Grenzen aufgerissen hat. Jeder darf jetzt rein und sich hier bereichern egal woher er kommt.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (22. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Da ist natürlich die Frage, sollen wir allen Menschen, die nur kosten und nix bringen, abschieben? Davon haben wir selber genug. Unsere Solidarität hilft dem Schwachen, Kranken, Faulen und Flüchtlinge. 
Wie gesagt, im Handwerk gibt es einen klaren Vorteil durch Flüchtlinge. Restaurants sind auch immer interessant, machen aber vermutlich nur wenige.


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Da ist natürlich die Frage, sollen wir allen Menschen, die nur kosten und nix bringen, abschieben?



Sind es deutsche Staatsbürger? Dann nicht.
Haben sie einen nachweisbaren Anspruch auf Asyl gemäß §16a GG? Dann nicht.

Erfüllen sie keine der beiden vorgenannten Bedingungen? Sofort abschieben.



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Davon haben wir selber genug.



Siehe Absatz zuvor und genauso verfahren. Und außerdem, soll das ein Grund sein, noch mehr reinzuholen? 

Das ist doch eher ein Argument dagegen.



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Unsere Solidarität hilft dem Schwachen, Kranken, Faulen und Flüchtlinge.



Und untergräbt damit das Leistungsprinzip. 



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, im Handwerk gibt es einen klaren Vorteil durch Flüchtlinge.



Stimmt, drückt den Lohn. Super für den Arbeitgeber.



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Restaurants sind auch immer interessant, machen aber vermutlich nur wenige.



Wird ja auch schwierig ohne Deutschkenntnisse.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> ...


Wie wunderschön war dagegen der gesetzeskonforme Ausstieg aus der Kernenergie, der von den Grünen 
beschlossen wurde. Aber eine der ersten Taten der Schwarzen war die Laufzeitverlängerung, dann die 
abrupte Stilllegung. Wir sind uns vielleicht ja mal darin einig, dass die CDU/CSU in der Regierungs-
verantwortung nichts mehr zu suchen hat.

Unsere Kultur bereichern die wenigsten, Ziel aller ist die persönliche Bereicherung. Was ist an Flüchtlingen
sonderlich anders, als an Einheimischen? Deine auf Europa beschränkte Sicht teile ich nicht. Der Fernhandel 
geht bis in die früheste Bronzezeit zurück, als englisches Zinn bis nach Indien verkauft wurde, ebenso Bernstein 
aus der Ostsee. Erfolgreiche Kulturen haben sich nie anderen Welten verschlossen. 

Wer sich verschließt, entwickelt sich langsamer weiter. Unsere Kontakte gingen auch in der Antike weit über 
Europa hinaus. Darum ist es kurzsichtig, sich heute auf Europa beschränken zu wollen. Es wurden immer 
schon Fremde ins Volk integriert. Der deutsche Begriff Volk beinhaltet, uns zu "Volken", also folgen. Wer
mit uns zieht, wer mit uns kämpft wurde immer schon integriert. Die braunen Deppen waren die ersten,
die hochdekorierte Veteranen aus dem ersten Weltkrieg grundlos in Gaskammern schickten. Zur deutschen
Kultur gehörte dagegen die Integration von Fremden. Leitbilder sind Menschen wie Goethe oder Humbold,
die damals schon Kosmopoliten waren.

Deine Auslegung von Artikel 16a entspricht nicht gängiger Rechtsauffassung. Insbesondere Absatz (5)
sieht nur vor, dass es Regelungen innerhalb der Mitgliedsstaaten geben kann, ihre genaue Form bleibt
offen. Quotenregelungen sind darum im Einklang mit Artikel 16. Diesen Hebel gegen den aktuellen
Flüchtlingsstrom gibt es nicht.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Sind es deutsche Staatsbürger? Dann nicht.
> Haben sie einen nachweisbaren Anspruch auf Asyl gemäß §16a GG? Dann nicht.
> 
> Erfüllen sie keine der beiden vorgenannten Bedingungen? Sofort abschieben.


Und die Prüfungen laufen gerade. Wir hatten das schon geklärt. Geprüft wird über Gerichte


----------



## DarkScorpion (22. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ich weiß ist etwas Off topic aber könntest du mit den manuellen Zeilenumbrüchen aufhören. Auf dem Handy lässt es sich sonstigen bescheiden lesen


----------



## Amon (22. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Schön wenn die Prüfungen laufen aber passiert dann was? Nein! Es passiert nichts! Allein in NRW haben wir mittlerweile 60000! abgelehnte Asylanten und das seit Jahren! Von denen wurden knapp 2800 abgeschoben, der Rest ist immer noch hier und kassiert fleißig weiter.


----------



## Gripschi (22. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Zum Handwerk:

Ein Kumpel lernt Steinmetz. Er verdient kaum genug und bekommt keine 2te Aufstockung wohl genehmigt. Da er ja schon Eine hatte.

Als er fragte ob er abrechen sollte kam: Suchen Sie sich was in der Nähe halt. Er hat ein Weg von 30km am Tag.

Dann noch wundern das dem Handwerk Azubis fehlen.

Ich bitte Euch! Das ist einfach lächerlich!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Bis Mitte des zwanzigsten Jahrhunderts musste Lehrgeld bezahlt werden und Lehrlinge durften körperlich gezüchtig werden.
Heute regen sich die Lehrlinge aus, wenn sie 15km mit dem Fahrrad zur Arbeit fahren sollen. Die Flüchtlinge werden dankbarer
sein. Das ist natürlich eine ärgerliche Konkurrenz, wenn auf einmal motivierte Leute in den Arbeitsmarkt drängen.


----------



## Amon (22. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Zeig mir einen von denen der motiviert ist und damit meine ich nicht die Vorzeige Flüchtlinge die ständig vor die Kamera gezerrt werden.


----------



## Gripschi (22. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Bis Mitte des zwanzigsten Jahrhunderts musste Lehrgeld bezahlt werden und Lehrlinge durften körperlich gezüchtig werden.
> Heute regen sich die Lehrlinge aus, wenn sie 15km mit dem Fahrrad zur Arbeit fahren sollen. Die Flüchtlinge werden dankbarer
> sein. Das ist natürlich eine ärgerliche Konkurrenz, wenn auf einmal motivierte Leute in den Arbeitsmarkt drängen.


Weist du was! Du wiederst mich an! Solch einen Hass gegen das Volk in den man lebt!

Hau doch ab! Gib doch was von deinen Geld ab! Du hasst doch zu viel!?!

In deinen Augen ist er wohl ein Schmarotzer? Oder wie soll man das verstehen?

Es kann doch nicht sein das Azubis zu wenig Geld haben um über die Runden zu kommen!

Dazu kommt Lehrgänge und Schule, viele müssen sich Zimmer nehmen und ach Essen wollen die auch! Ne die wollen sogar auch dorthin kommen!?!

Wie gierig die doch sind! Die Ausländer wären motivierter und genügsamer!

Bist du So Verblendet das du nicht Siehst das dann noch die Löhne weiter sinken werden?

Willst du die Situation von damals mit Heute vergleichen? Da fehlen mir die Worte...


Ganz ehrlich! Das Handwerk ist genauso wie die Geizmentalität der Leute Schuld das da keiner lernen will! 

Getreu nach dem Motto: Zu wenig zu Leben, zu viel zu sterben!

Das kenn Ich auch bei befreundeten Physiotherapeuten, die kommen auch kaum Rum!

Aber nach deiner Einschätzung sind die ja nicht Arbeitswillig!


P.S.
Ich kotze gleich bei der Gülle die hier fabriziert wird von einigen!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Bis Mitte des zwanzigsten Jahrhunderts musste Lehrgeld bezahlt werden und Lehrlinge durften körperlich gezüchtig werden.
> Heute regen sich die Lehrlinge aus, wenn sie 15km mit dem Fahrrad zur Arbeit fahren sollen. Die Flüchtlinge werden dankbarer
> sein. Das ist natürlich eine ärgerliche Konkurrenz, wenn auf einmal motivierte Leute in den Arbeitsmarkt drängen.


Ich würde dann aber eher sagen die Stelle annehmen und durchhalten ( soll keine Anspielung auf was weiß ich sein ). Aber generell müssten dann noch mehr Stellen geschaffen wo ich allerdings schwarz sehe


----------



## TheFeenix (22. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Angespannte Lage in Berlin-Moabit: Flüchtlinge werfen Steine auf Wachleute vor Lageso | Berlin - Berliner Zeitung


----------



## DarkScorpion (22. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Klöckner fordert Gesetz zur Integrationspflicht für Flüchtlinge Imam verweigerte ihr den Handschlag: Klöckner fordert Gesetz zur Integrationspflicht für Flüchtlinge - Deutschland - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten

Soviel zu dem Thema die Muslime wollen sich integrieren


----------



## Threshold (22. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Das ist ja nichts Neues mit dem Hände Schütteln. Bei Anne Will war auch mal so einer.
Ich würde die Typen gar nicht erst in eine Diskussionsrunde einladen.


----------



## Iconoclast (22. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Bis Mitte des zwanzigsten Jahrhunderts musste Lehrgeld bezahlt werden und Lehrlinge durften körperlich gezüchtig werden.
> Heute regen sich die Lehrlinge aus, wenn sie 15km mit dem Fahrrad zur Arbeit fahren sollen. Die Flüchtlinge werden dankbarer
> sein. Das ist natürlich eine ärgerliche Konkurrenz, wenn auf einmal motivierte Leute in den Arbeitsmarkt drängen.



Wir haben uns aber weiterentwickelt, falls du das noch nicht so ganz mitbekommen hast. Was damals war interessiert überhaupt gar keinen. 
Und vor allem motivierte Leute.... LOL Hier sind mittlerweile sehr viele untergebracht worden und die machen nichts, außer rumlungern. Selbst die Listen der Deutschkurse sind so gut wie leer. Eine Bekannte von mir hat mit dem ganzen Kram bei der Stadt zu tun. Da bemüht sich keine Sau um irgendwas.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Iconoclast schrieb:


> Hier sind mittlerweile sehr viele untergebracht worden und die machen nichts, außer rumlungern. .


Was dürfen sie denn machen? Traumatisierte Kriegflüchtlinge, ohne Perspektive in diesem Land.
Sie dürfen nicht arbeiten und haben kein Geld, um rum zu ziehen.  Die meisten können sehr gut Englisch.
Lade doch einfach mal einige höflich auf einen Kaffee ein und rede mit ihnen über ihre Erfahrungen.
Das gibt Dir Informationen und den Menschen kurz das Gefühl der menschlichen Wärme. Da bricht
man sich keinen Zacken aus der Krone. 



Gripschi schrieb:


> Weist du was! Du widerst mich an! Solch einen Hass gegen das Volk in den man lebt!


Wieso Hass, wenn ich bemerke, dass 15km Fahrradfahren zur Ausbildungsstelle wohl kein Problem sind, oder?
Steinmetz wurde Dein Kumpel freiwillig, nehm ich an? Ein harter Beruf, aber abgesehen von Grabsteinen und 
Kirchenrestauration werden kaum noch welche gebraucht. Das drückt auf Gehälter und Arbeitsbedingungen.

Wo ist Hass zu erkennen? Hier scheinen einige Nerven blank zu liegen, nur weil Euch in Euren Vorurteilen nicht 
bestätige, sondern andere Aspekte, Sichtweisen und Erfahrungen einbringe. Ihr könnt doch gerne gegen Flüchtlinge
kämpfen, ich werden mich weiter um  meine Mitmenschen kümmern. In den letzten dreißig Jahren waren es sozial
schwache Kinder, die ich mit allem Unterstützte, was sie brauchten, in der Regel Zuwendung, Gespräch, Perspektive
und schulische Nachhilfe. Seit kurzen versuche ich es auch mit syrischen Kindern. Im wesentlichen bringt mir das
etwas, weil ich weiter komme, und es sinnvoller ist, als den ganzen Tag unwichtigen Blödsinn zu entwickeln, für 
einen Konzern, der jetzt eh weg vom Fenster ist. 

Denn das sind aktuell wirkliche Probleme, nicht die Flüchtlinge. Wenn VW das bekommt, was ich ahne, dann 
wird das zehntausende Stellen in Deutschland kosten. Und das nachhaltig.


----------



## Woohoo (22. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Klöckner fordert Gesetz zur Integrationspflicht für Flüchtlinge Imam  verweigerte ihr den Handschlag: Klöckner fordert Gesetz zur  Integrationspflicht für Flüchtlinge - Deutschland - FOCUS Online -  Nachrichten
> 
> Soviel zu dem Thema die Muslime wollen sich integrieren




Genauso wie man die Flüchtlinge hier willkomen heisst muss man diese  Auswüchse bekämpfen: Kein Handschlag geben, Imame aus dem Ausland (die  wer weiß was lehren), Salafisten, nicht am Schwimmunterricht teilnehmen usw.,  Burkas, no go areas, extra Gebetsräume in Bibliotheken o.ä. religöse Sonderstellungen, eigene religöse  Stadtteil"richter" etc.


Er muss doch tatsächlich ganze 10 Minuten zu Fuß aus seiner mietfreien Unterkunft zum kostenlosen Essen laufen.  Aber mit ein paar Kindern mit Schildern lässt sich da bestimmt was machen. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=05TXz8AUQVY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## cryon1c (22. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Amon schrieb:


> Von denen ist absolut keiner traumatisiert



Dann krabbel mal schön auf allen 4 durch mehrere Länder und Grenzen, sauf ab im Mittelmeer, krieg auf die Fresse von so einigen Idioten und marschier dann durch die deutsche  Bürokratie. Wenn du danach nicht traumatisiert bist, dann ist da eh Hopfen & Malz verloren. 
Vergiss nicht das sie aus Ländern fliehen wo Bomben direkt neben dem Haus landen - sie würden sich ansonsten nicht bewegen wenn es ihnen da gut gehen würde.
Fliehen ist kein Spaziergang, eigentlich müsste jeder Flüchtling  über 5-6 Jahren auch in die psychologische Behandlung um das verarbeiten zu können. 
Und zum Thema Handwerk - wer da für 1200€ i Monat sich den Buckel krumm schuftet, ist selbst dran schuld.  Wer sich ausbeuten lässt, braucht sich nicht wundern wenn der Arbeitgeber drauf anspringt und den Lohn keinen Millimeter erhöht, egal was passiert. 
Die Bahn hat ihr Ziel erreicht - die Kunden sind sauer, aber die Lokführer kriegen ihre Kohle.  Warum klappt das nicht in anderen Berufen? Gerade in denen wo sowieso schon Personalmangel herrscht und jeder Streik den Betrieb praktisch lahmlegen würde.


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Dann krabbel mal schön auf allen 4 durch mehrere Länder und Grenzen, sauf ab im Mittelmeer, krieg auf die Fresse von so einigen Idioten und marschier dann durch die deutsche  Bürokratie. Wenn du danach nicht traumatisiert bist, dann ist da eh Hopfen & Malz verloren.



Wer durch fünf bis zehn sichere Staaten "flüchtet" ist kein Flüchtling, sondern ein Sozialtourist.

Niemand hat sie gezwungen bis Deutschland zu "flüchten". 



cryon1c schrieb:


> Vergiss nicht das sie aus Ländern fliehen wo Bomben direkt neben dem Haus landen - sie würden sich ansonsten nicht bewegen wenn es ihnen da gut gehen würde.



Die Deutschen aus Ostpreußen die im zweiten Weltkrieg geflüchtet sind, sind zum größten Teil in einen anderen Teil Deutschland geflüchtet und haben ihr Land wieder aufgebaut und sind nicht durch zehn Staaten spaziert und haben dann kackdreist Forderung gestellt.

Wer durch fünf bis zehn sichere Staaten "flüchtet, ist kein Flüchtling. Punkt. Flüchtling ist man bis zum ereichen des ersten sicheren Staat. 



cryon1c schrieb:


> Fliehen ist kein Spaziergang, eigentlich müsste jeder Flüchtling  über 5-6 Jahren auch in die psychologische Behandlung um das verarbeiten zu können.



Buhu. Niemand hat sie gezwungen. Das waren freiwillig Entscheidungen.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Und zum Thema Handwerk - wer da für 1200€ i Monat sich den Buckel krumm schuftet, ist selbst dran schuld.



Wer illegal übers Mittelmeer kommt und darin ertrinkt, ist auch selbst dran schuld.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Wer sich ausbeuten lässt, braucht sich nicht wundern wenn der Arbeitgeber drauf anspringt und den Lohn keinen Millimeter erhöht, egal was passiert.



Und deshalb müssen wir noch weitere importierte Kostenfaktoren gutheißen? Was ist das für eine Logik?


----------



## Nightslaver (22. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wo ist Hass zu erkennen? Hier scheinen einige Nerven blank zu liegen, nur weil Euch in Euren Vorurteilen nicht
> bestätige, sondern andere Aspekte, Sichtweisen und Erfahrungen einbringe. Ihr könnt doch gerne gegen Flüchtlinge
> kämpfen, ich werden mich weiter um  meine Mitmenschen kümmern. In den letzten dreißig Jahren waren es sozial
> schwache Kinder, die ich mit allem Unterstützte, was sie brauchten, in der Regel Zuwendung, Gespräch, Perspektive
> ...



Nein das einzige was du seit zich Seiten machst ist Vorurteile durch andere Vorurteile zu ersetzen, beruhend darauf das du dich moralisch integrer fühlst als die Leute mit denen du meinst zu "diskutieren".
Du bist also nicht einen deut besser, oder kritischer als evt. andere hier, ehr im Gegenteil... 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Was dürfen sie denn machen? Traumatisierte Kriegflüchtlinge, ohne Perspektive in diesem Land.
> Sie dürfen nicht haben und haben kein Geld zum rum ziehen.  Die meisten können sehr gut Englisch.



Jaja, die sind "alle" traumatisiert und auch "alle" super ausgebildet, können "alle" Englisch auf Verhandlungsniveau und sind auch "alle" syrischier, irakischer oder afgahnischer Herkunft. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die Deutschen aus Ostpreußen die im zweiten  Weltkrieg geflüchtet sind, sind zum größten Teil in einen anderen Teil  Deutschland geflüchtet und haben ihr Land wieder aufgebaut und sind  nicht durch zehn Staaten spaziert und haben dann kackdreist Forderung  gestellt.



Das hätten sie auch garnicht gekonnt nach dem Krieg den Deutschland da vom Zaun gebrochen hat...


----------



## Woohoo (22. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Dann krabbel mal schön auf allen 4 durch mehrere Länder und Grenzen,  sauf ab im Mittelmeer, krieg auf die Fresse von so einigen Idioten und  marschier dann durch die deutsche  Bürokratie.



Genauso  wie man sich an Flüchtling mit Smartphones gewöhnen muss, muss man sich  wohl von der Vorstellung verabschieden, dass die Flucht für alle die reinste  Hölle ist (vor allem nicht aus sicheren Balkanstaaten). Anders kann ich  mir die schnell wachsenden Forderungen an Unterkunft, Essen, Arbeit und  Studium nicht erklären.


----------



## cryon1c (22. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Amon schrieb:


> Ja, und die meisten Staaten durch die sie nach hier hin gekrochen sind sind sicher! Und wenn man mit einem Schlauchboot über das Mittelmeer will muss man damit rechnen dass man absäuft. Ich seh da nix von Trauma.



Ich stell mal eine Frage:
Wohin würdest du fliehen, an einen Ort wo man dich für kurz gesagt einen A***** hält, oder dahin wo man dich halbwegs menschlich behandelt?
Glaub mir, in einigen EU-Ländern würde ich nicht mal für gutes Geld (und nixtun) leben wollen. Weil die Leute da absolut daneben sind, deren Mentalität und das Verhalten anderen gegenüber ist zum kotzen.
Hier sind nicht so viele die sich so agressiv und unmenschlich verhalten, aber es wird mehr.

Das Thema mit den sicheren Staaten ist sinnlos - jeder soll da Asyl stellen können wo er will. Egal ob es mit einem Visum und per Flugzeug antanzt (wie Snowden z.B.) oder halbtot unter dem Stacheldrahtzaun klettert - mehrfach. 
Es wird sowieso Familienzusammenführungen etc geben wo diese Leute rumreisen werden. Ob die dann Asyl kriegen oder nicht, ist eine andere Sache, aber beantragen sollten die das dort können wo sie hinwollen. Die Regelung mit sicheren Staaten ist grober Unfug und funktioniert nicht wie man sieht.
Vergiss nicht, die EU ist nicht wie die Sowietunion damals, die praktisch wie ein großes Land funktioniert hat. Hier ist jedes Land immer noch für sich, was zu extremen Problemen führt - verschiedene Mentalitäten, Kulturen, soziale Schichten etc knallen aufeinander, genau so wie Gesetze die sich hier schon ordentlich unterschiedlich. 

Naja mir ist das egal, ich hab mit Leuten nix zu tun die keinen Respekt für andere haben, sich nur um den eigenen Hintern kümmern. Und verdeckter Rassismus - den hasse ich mehr als offenen Rassismus. 
Leute die sich ganz klar rechts positionieren, die haben wenigstens die Eier zu sagen - so bin ich, fertig. Aber die Leute, die versuchen Fremdenhass wieder gesellschaftsfähig und "normal" zu machen, die widern mich an. 

Anstatt sich um wirkliche Probleme kümmern, suchen sich die Leute einen Sündenbock, der minimale Kosten verursacht, keinem schadet, aber sich eben gut als Sündenbock macht...


----------



## Verminaard (22. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Er kann es nicht einschränken, erweitern darf er es. Asylsuchende einfach ohne Verfahren wegzuschicken wäre gegen das Grundgesetz


Wann bekommt endlich dann snowden Asyl?
Im Gegensatz zu einigen wirtschaftsfluechtlingen, hat er sogar richtigen Anspruch drauf.


----------



## cryon1c (22. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Wann bekommt endlich dann snowden Asyl?
> Im Gegensatz zu einigen wirtschaftsfluechtlingen, hat er sogar richtigen Anspruch drauf.



Der kriegt leider keinen. Weil Herrchen Obama hier mehr zu sagen hat als unsere liebe "Muddi".
Russland ist eher sein Ziel und da ist sein Wissen auch ordentlich was wert, hier nicht. Mich würde es auch nicht wundern wenn der dort auch einen gut bezahlten Job kriegt und KEINER wird meckern - der ist hier nicht willkommen und nimmt uns die Arbeit weg. 

Und jeder Flüchtling hat für mich den gleichen Anspruch. Es ist egal ob sie vor Hunger, Durst, Bomben oder fanatischen Idioten fliehen - sie wollen alle leben und gesund sein, es sollte da kein Unterschied gemacht werden. 
Wer Hilfe braucht, soll sie kriegen, punkt, aus.


----------



## Iconoclast (22. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Was dürfen sie denn machen? Traumatisierte Kriegflüchtlinge, ohne Perspektive in diesem Land.
> Sie dürfen nicht arbeiten und haben kein Geld, um rum zu ziehen.  Die meisten können sehr gut Englisch.
> Lade doch einfach mal einige höflich auf einen Kaffee ein und rede mit ihnen über ihre Erfahrungen.
> Das gibt Dir Informationen und den Menschen kurz das Gefühl der menschlichen Wärme. Da bricht
> man sich keinen Zacken aus der Krone.



Sie könnten die angebotenen ersten Kurse wahrnehmen? Den Weg zum Sozialamt in die fünfte Etage schaffen sie, der Weg in die Zweite scheint ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit.
Und Leute die den Rathausplatz mit Müll zusauen und Bürger von der Seite anmachen, sodass hier ständig die Polizei auflaufen darf, lade ich garantiert nicht zu nem Kaffee ein. Die Welt ist kein kunterbuntes Honigkuchenpferd, wie du es gerne hättest.


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Ich stell mal eine Frage:
> Wohin würdest du fliehen, an einen Ort wo man dich für kurz gesagt einen A***** hält, oder dahin wo man dich halbwegs menschlich behandelt?



Und damit schaffen wir nur noch mehr Anreize für Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge. 



cryon1c schrieb:


> Glaub mir, in einigen EU-Ländern würde ich nicht mal für gutes Geld (und nixtun) leben wollen. Weil die Leute da absolut daneben sind, deren Mentalität und das Verhalten anderen gegenüber ist zum kotzen.



Ist aber auch echt gemein, dass die Osteuropäer sich von Fremden nicht ihre Kultur und Identität kaputt machen lassen wollen. Ist halt nicht jeder so selbstzerstörerisch veranlagt wie die Deutschen.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Hier sind nicht so viele die sich so agressiv und unmenschlich verhalten, aber es wird mehr.



Unter anderem weil permanent geltendes Recht missachtet wird. Ich kenne genug Ausländer die es mit dem legalem Weg des Arbeitsvisums hergeschafft haben und jetzt mit ansehen müssen, wie andere hier einfach herkommen und auf die Einhaltung aller Rechte pfeifen.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Das Thema mit den sicheren Staaten ist sinnlos - jeder soll da Asyl stellen können wo er will. Egal ob es mit einem Visum und per Flugzeug antanzt (wie Snowden z.B.) oder halbtot unter dem Stacheldrahtzaun klettert - mehrfach.



Nein ist es nicht. Man soll dahin, wo es ist sicher ist. Würde man auch ein wirklicher Flüchtling sein, wäre das die größte Sorge. Und nicht wo bekomme ich am meisten Sozialhilfe.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Es wird sowieso Familienzusammenführungen etc geben wo diese Leute rumreisen werden.



Juhu, noch mehr Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge und Anhänger totalitärer Ideologien.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Ob die dann Asyl kriegen oder nicht, ist eine andere Sache, aber beantragen sollten die das dort können wo sie hinwollen.



Dann sind es keine Flüchtlinge. Wenn ich tatsächlich vor Krieg fliehe, suche ich Sicherheit und kein Land zehntausend Kilometer entfernt. 



cryon1c schrieb:


> Die Regelung mit sicheren Staaten ist grober Unfug und funktioniert nicht wie man sieht.



Wenn man alle ins Land lässt und die abgelehnten nicht abschiebt, spricht sich das natürlich rum. Wenn man aber konsequent ist (so wie Ungarn) spricht sich das auch rum. Es könnte funktionieren. Aber unsere Regierung ist nicht gewillt, bestehendes Recht durchzusetzen. 



cryon1c schrieb:


> Vergiss nicht, die EU ist nicht wie die Sowietunion damals, die praktisch wie ein großes Land funktioniert hat. Hier ist jedes Land immer noch für sich, was zu extremen Problemen führt - verschiedene Mentalitäten, Kulturen, soziale Schichten etc knallen aufeinander, genau so wie Gesetze die sich hier schon ordentlich unterschiedlich.



Und das will man noch verschärfen indem man Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge und Anhänger mittelalterlicher, totalitärer Ideologien importiert. Großes Kino.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Naja mir ist das egal, ich hab mit Leuten nix zu tun die keinen Respekt für andere haben, sich nur um den eigenen Hintern kümmern. Und verdeckter Rassismus - den hasse ich mehr als offenen Rassismus.



Im Zweifel darf die Nazikeule nicht fehlen. 



cryon1c schrieb:


> Leute die sich ganz klar rechts positionieren, die haben wenigstens die Eier zu sagen - so bin ich, fertig. Aber die Leute, die versuchen Fremdenhass wieder gesellschaftsfähig und "normal" zu machen, die widern mich an.



Hier versucht niemand Fremdenhass gesellschaftsfähig zu machen. Aber für Gutmenschen ist ja jeder Kritiker von Asyl und Islam mindestens ein Nazi.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Anstatt sich um wirkliche Probleme kümmern, suchen sich die Leute einen Sündenbock, der minimale Kosten verursacht, keinem schadet, aber sich eben gut als Sündenbock macht...



Minimale Kosten 

Flüchtlinge: Ifo rechnet mit zehn Milliarden Euro Kosten - DIE WELT
Ifo-Chef Sinn: Migration ist Verlustgeschäft für Deutschland

Sind schlechter gebildet und belasten unsere Kassen. Wo ist da der volkswirtschaftliche Nutzen?



Verminaard schrieb:


> Wann bekommt endlich dann snowden Asyl?
> Im Gegensatz zu einigen wirtschaftsfluechtlingen, hat er sogar richtigen Anspruch drauf.



Und im Gegensatz zu denen verfügt der Mann auch über eine tatsächliche Bildung. Aber an echten Fachkräften ist man scheinbar nicht interessiert.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Und jeder Flüchtling hat für mich den gleichen Anspruch. Es ist egal ob sie vor Hunger, Durst, Bomben oder fanatischen Idioten fliehen - sie wollen alle leben und gesund sein, es sollte da kein Unterschied gemacht werden.
> Wer Hilfe braucht, soll sie kriegen, punkt, aus.



Wenn es danach geht, können wir für ca. 4 bis 5 Milliarden Menschen zahlen. 

Es ist nicht unsere Aufgabe diesen Leute zu helfen. Punkt, aus.


----------



## cryon1c (22. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Es ist keine Aufgabe, es ist unsere Pflicht.
Menschen in Not sind keine "Aufgabe" die man z.B. vom Cheffe uff Arbeit bekommt und machen muss, weil man sonst fliegt.  
Man hilft denen. Genau wie man allen anderen Menschen hilft - egal ob sie einen Unfall hatten, Opfer von einem Verbrechen geworden sind oder oder oder. Es gibt keinen Unterschied zwischen denen und es ist piepegal wo sie herkommen.

Mehr gibt es dazu nicht zu sagen. Klar können wir nicht allen helfen, die irgendwo verhungern, verdursten oder erschossen werden - aber wir sitzen in einem der reichsten Länder der Welt, in einer richtig reichen Region, die schon seit ner Weile in Ruhe und Frieden lebt - wir müssen die Vorreiter sein und helfen. Nicht die armen Nachbarn von den Ländern wo gerade Krieg herrscht - sie haben weder die Mittel noch alles andere, haben aber weit mehr Flüchtlinge als wir aufgenommen. 

Und wegen der Kultur... Urlaub in Afrika oder Türkei? Gerne doch. Diese Kultur im eigenen Land sehen? Na nee, pfuj so was.... 
Zum kotzen einfach. Wir leben doch gerade von offenen Grenzen und der fremden Kultur, die uns akzeptiert und respektiert, das müssen wir zurückgeben. 
Ich hoffe mal die Leute im Ausland denken über uns nicht wie in den 1940ern, nur weil einige Deppen hier den rechten raushängen lassen...


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Es ist keine Aufgabe, es ist unsere Pflicht.



Dann geh und hilf. Aber sag nicht, es ist "unsere" Pflicht. Ich bin diesen Leute gegenüber überhaupt nicht verpflichtet.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Menschen in Not sind keine "Aufgabe" die man z.B. vom Cheffe uff Arbeit bekommt und machen muss, weil man sonst fliegt.



Wer durch fünf bis zehn sichere Staaten flieht, ist nicht in Not.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Man hilft denen. Genau wie man allen anderen Menschen hilft - egal ob sie einen Unfall hatten, Opfer von einem Verbrechen geworden sind oder oder oder. Es gibt keinen Unterschied zwischen denen und es ist piepegal wo sie herkommen.



Wenn sie in Deutschland einen Unfall hatten oder Opfer eines Verbrechens wurden, klar. Wenn sie woanders das haben, nein. Oder sollen Franzosen die in Frankreich einen Unfall haben, ihren Anspruch in Deutschland durchsetzen?

Bisschen weltfremd.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Mehr gibt es dazu nicht zu sagen. Klar können wir nicht allen helfen, die irgendwo verhungern, verdursten oder erschossen werden - aber wir sitzen in einem der reichsten Länder der Welt, in einer richtig reichen Region, die schon seit ner Weile in Ruhe und Frieden lebt - wir müssen die Vorreiter sein und helfen.



Wir müssen? Gar nichts müssen wir. Wenn du helfen willst, dann tue es. Aber sag nicht "wir" und schon gar nicht "müssen".

Und unsern Reichtum haben wir durch Arbeit und nicht weil wir durch zig sichere Staaten spazieren. Dann sollen die Leute ihre Länder halt mal auf Vordermann bringen.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Nicht die armen Nachbarn von den Ländern wo gerade Krieg herrscht - sie haben weder die Mittel noch alles andere, haben aber weit mehr Flüchtlinge als wir aufgenommen.



Saudi-Arabien hat Geld und Platz (Saudi-Arabien hat Hightech-Zelte für Pilger, keine für Flüchtlinge - DIE WELT). Dort würden die Flüchtlinge auch kulturell, geografisch und religiös viel besser hinpassen.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Und wegen der Kultur... Urlaub in Afrika oder Türkei? Gerne doch. Diese Kultur im eigenen Land sehen? Na nee, pfuj so was....


Ich mache keinen Urlaub in Afrika oder der Türkei. Aber sehr gerne in Asien, z.b. Vietnam, China oder Korea.

Dort erlebst du auch Menschen, die gebildet sind und ihre Länder trotz Not und Krieg aufgebaut haben. Mit mehr von denen, hätten wir auch weniger Probleme in Deutschland.

Aber wir nehmen ja lieber Wirtschaftflüchtlinge oder Anhänger totalitärer Ideologien auf. Richtige Fachkräfte meiden Deutschland.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Zum kotzen einfach. Wir leben doch gerade von offenen Grenzen und der fremden Kultur, die uns akzeptiert und respektiert, das müssen wir zurückgeben.



Wir leben in erster Linie durch unsere Wirtschaftskraft und unsere Arbeit. 



cryon1c schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal die Leute im Ausland denken über uns nicht wie in den 1940ern, nur weil einige Deppen hier den rechten raushängen lassen...



Sich ständig darüber Gedanken machen, was andere von einem denken, zeugt von mangelndem Selbstbewusstsein.


----------



## Dennisth (23. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Bis Mitte des zwanzigsten Jahrhunderts musste Lehrgeld bezahlt werden und Lehrlinge durften körperlich gezüchtig werden.



Wenn wir gerade dabei sind, früher war die Erde noch flach, man durfte Sklaven haben und anders denkende wie du wurden einfach aufgehängt. Ja ganz toll... 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Heute regen sich die Lehrlinge aus, wenn sie 15km mit dem Fahrrad zur Arbeit fahren sollen. Die Flüchtlinge werden dankbarer
> sein.



 Welcher Flüchtling ist dafür dankbar? Ich sehe hier gerade nur mal wieder in Video, wo die meckern, weil die 5 Minuten laufen müssen. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich eine ärgerliche Konkurrenz, wenn auf einmal motivierte Leute in den Arbeitsmarkt drängen.



Diese "Personen" werden nie auf den Arbeitsmarkt drängen, weil es ihnen hier dank Mutti viel zu gut gehen wird ohne auch nur irgendetwas zu machen.




cryon1c schrieb:


> Dann krabbel mal schön auf allen 4 durch mehrere Länder und Grenzen, sauf ab im Mittelmeer, krieg auf die Fresse von so einigen Idioten und marschier dann durch die deutsche Bürokratie. Wenn du danach nicht traumatisiert bist, dann ist da eh Hopfen & Malz verloren.



Um es kurz zu fassen: 
Wer durch mehrere sichere Länder auf dem Weg ins Paradies ist und dabei drauf geht = Pech. 
Wer mit einem Schlauchboot übers Mittelmeer will und dafür Schleuser bezahlt = Pech + natürliche Auslese von IQ unter 50
"auf die Fresse krieg"... hmm ich sehe hier nur die "Flüchlinge" Randale machen und dann sind wir wieder bei = Pech
"deutsche Bürokratie"  Ja total schlimm. 



cryon1c schrieb:


> Vergiss nicht das sie aus Ländern fliehen wo Bomben direkt neben dem Haus landen - sie würden sich ansonsten nicht bewegen wenn es ihnen da gut gehen würde.



Glaubst du auch noch an den Weihnachtsmann oder den Osterhasen? Diese "Flüchtlinge" "fliehen" vor ihrem Land, weil sie da fürs nichts tun eben NIX bekommen und hier im Paradies lieben können.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Fliehen ist kein Spaziergang, eigentlich müsste jeder Flüchtling über 5-6 Jahren auch in die psychologische Behandlung um das verarbeiten zu können.



Ja ich finde auch die ganzen "refugees welcome" Partys, die ganzen kostenlose Verpflegung und das rumgefahren werden in Bus / Bahn ist sehr schlimm und traumatisierend. 



cryon1c schrieb:


> Es ist keine Aufgabe, es ist unsere Pflicht.
> Menschen in Not sind keine "Aufgabe" die man z.B. vom Cheffe uff Arbeit bekommt und machen muss, weil man sonst fliegt.



unsere Pflicht ist den wirklichen Kriegsflüchtlingen zu helfen und nicht irgendwelchen Leuten zu helfen die hier auf der faulen Haut ein schönes Leben auf kosten anderer zu ermöglichen.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Man hilft denen. Genau wie man allen anderen Menschen hilft - egal ob sie einen Unfall hatten, Opfer von einem Verbrechen geworden sind oder oder oder. Es gibt keinen Unterschied zwischen denen und es ist piepegal wo sie herkommen.



Kannst du gerne so denken, aber wir sind hier nicht auf einem Ponny-Hof oder in Star Trek wo alles harmonisch und total toll abläuft. Wir haben es geschafft ein Sozialsystem aufzubauen und wenn die anderen Länder es nicht schaffen sind wir nicht die Caritas der Welt für die "armen" Personen die nix können weil sie zu faul waren. 



cryon1c schrieb:


> Mehr gibt es dazu nicht zu sagen. Klar können wir nicht allen helfen, die irgendwo verhungern, verdursten oder erschossen werden - aber wir sitzen in einem der reichsten Länder der Welt, in einer richtig reichen Region, die schon seit ner Weile in Ruhe und Frieden lebt - wir müssen die Vorreiter sein und helfen. Nicht die armen Nachbarn von den Ländern wo gerade Krieg herrscht - sie haben weder die Mittel noch alles andere, haben aber weit mehr Flüchtlinge als wir aufgenommen.



Ich wusste gar nicht, dass wir in Deutschland neuerdings eine Arbeitslosenquote von unter 0,5 % haben und wir 0 % Aufstocker / Geringverdiener haben. 



cryon1c schrieb:


> Und wegen der Kultur... Urlaub in Afrika oder Türkei? Gerne doch. Diese Kultur im eigenen Land sehen? Na nee, pfuj so was....
> Zum kotzen einfach. Wir leben doch gerade von offenen Grenzen und der fremden Kultur, die uns akzeptiert und respektiert, das müssen wir zurückgeben.



Ja wir akzeptieren andere Kulturen auch, ABER nur wenn diese auch uns akzeptiert. 
Mich kotzt es einfach immer nur an, dass wir Deutschen uns doch IMMER anderen anzupassen haben und keine eigene Meinung haben dürfen weil sonst die Nazi-Keule kommt oder die ganzen Gutmenschen meinen, dass es ja unsere "Verantwortung" wäre... 



cryon1c schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal die Leute im Ausland denken über uns nicht wie in den 1940ern, nur weil einige Deppen hier den rechten raushängen lassen...



Ganz ehrlich, lieber sollen die ganzen Witschaftsmigranten so denken, wir wären wie Ungarn als das sie denken, hier würde das Paradies auf sie warten.


----------



## cryon1c (23. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Dennisth schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, lieber sollen die ganzen Witschaftsmigranten so denken, wir wären wie Ungarn als das sie denken, hier würde das Paradies auf sie warten.



Das hier ist sicher kein Paradies. Für niemanden, selbst für die reichen nicht. Es ist ein gutes Land zum leben, zum arbeiten und Steuern zahlen, hier wird man wie ein Mensch behandelt. Nicht wie ein Gott, so was gibt es nicht. Aber auch nicht wie eine Plage, auch wenn es einige gerne hätten.

Die anderen Kulturen akzeptieren und respektieren uns, unsere Waren haben immer noch einen sehr guten Ruf und unsere Leute sind praktisch überall willkommen. 

Ich will und werde auch anderen Leuten helfen, weil wir es können und uns es auch vor allem leisten können, sollten wir dies tun.
Die Leute aus diesen Ländern sind die freundlichsten Menschen denen ich begegnet bin, und ich war schon an so einigen Orten auf dieser Erde.

Wir haben halt immer noch nur eine Erde. Das ist kein "Ponny-Hof", aber wir haben noch nix anderes bewohnbares in Reichweite gefunden oder gar erreicht. Da sollten wir uns wie Menschen verhalten und sich nicht auf diesem kleinen Stück vom fliegenden Stein im Weltall noch wie Feinde verhalten. 
Und ja, wenn man die Leute sterben lässt, macht man sich halt auch mal Feinde dabei.  Es freut mich auf jeden Fall, so viele "Gutmenschen" zu sehen, die wirklich gutes tun - den Leuten helfen. Egal ob sie grün oder blau sind, egal wo sie geboren wurden oder was in ihrem Pass steht.
Glaub mir, keiner kommt freiwillig auf diesem Weg in ein anderes Land, wenn es ihnen drüben gut geht. Flüchtlinge sind keine Plage, es sind Menschen in Not.
Nur weil wir hier praktisch keine "unsicheren" Länder um uns herum haben, heißt das nicht das wir uns jetzt davon drücken sollen und die ganze Verantwortung auf die Leute schieben, die das "Glück" haben, an der Aussengrenze der EU zu leben.
Und ja, ich sage bewusst "Verantwortung" - wir haben sie nun mal und fertig.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Sowas hab ich noch nicht gelesen, was ich gelesen hab ist:
> a) Die reichen Ölstaaten sorgen dafür, dass sich der Islam in Europa ausbreitet indem sich Flüchtlingen die Flucht finanzieren
> b) Die USA wollen eine neue europäische Rasse mit geringeren IQ heranzüchten und finanzieren deswegen die Flüchtlinge
> 
> ...



Die Saudis investieren einiges in die Verbreitung ihrer Ideologie, aber das ist nicht "der Islam". Im Gegenteil, die Mehrheit der Muslime dürften Salafismus und Wahabitentum ablehend gegenüber stehen. Deswegen interessieren sich die arabischen Länder auch nicht für Flüchtlinge, deren Ideologien bunt gemischt sind. Statt dessen werden gezielt in Europa entsprechende kulturelle Vereinigungen finanziell unterstützt, in den Nachbarstaaten entsprechend ausgerichtete politische Gruppen. (siehe zahlreiche Islamistische Kämpfergruppen im Großraum Syrien/Irak)




Verminaard schrieb:


> Spar dir sowas. Das war eine Antwort auf eine Behauptung, die einfach laecherlich war.



Die Antwort war lächerlich. Eine Selbstverständlichkeit, die als "Argument" zu einem Thema vorgetragen wurde, über dass sie überhaupt keine Aussagen machen kann.
Der vorrausgehenden These, dass eine einseitige Fokussierung auf Extremismus nur im Islam stattfindet, würde ich dagegen zustimmen. (Auch wenn diese sehr diffus vorgetragen wurde...)




Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Kann man alle Extreme bitte ausweisen? Danke.



Nö. Niemand will deutsche Extremisten aufnehmen. 

Davon abgesehen wäre vorsichtig mit Extremismus-Statistiken. Die muss man definitiv nicht mehr selbst fälschen, da werden extrem bunte Mischungen zusammenvermutet. Gerade bei Links- und Rechtsextremismus gibt das himmelweite Unterschiede in der Zählweise. Eine Gruppe von politisch extremen Personen prügelt jemand anderen Tod, der genau ihrem Feinbild entspricht, unter Skandierung einschlägiger Parolen? Ganz klar keine politische Gewalttat, denn das Opfer hatte vorher mit der Freundin einer der Täter geflirtet! Eine vermumter Randalo, der sich außerhalb eines genehmigten Demonstrationsraumes aufhält, wirft eine Flasche auf Ordnungskräfte? Ganz klar ein politischer Akt im Namen der Demonstranten! Habe auch schon Statistiken aus einigen Bundesländern gesehen, in denen Sachbeschädigung mit Gewalt gegen Personen vermischt wurde (was soweit gehen kann, dass ein "Nazi raus"-Sprüher genauso viel zählt, wie eine Messerattacke auf Migranten), etc. . Umgekehrt steigen rechtsextreme politische Straftaten explosionsartig an, sobald jemand das öffentliche Zeigen, Sprühen, etc. verfassungsfeindlicher Symbole mitzählt. Was bei einer bestimmten Statistik der Fall ist, muss man leider jedes einzelne Mal anhand der detaillierten Listen nachsehen (wenn sie denn leicht verfügbar sind...)
Die vor 3-4 Seiten verlinkten Statistiken zum Extremismuspotential z.B. zählte einmal ausschließlich "Neonazis" (die zuvor als Untergruppe von "Rechtsextremen" bezeichnet wurden), auf der anderen Seite alle angehörigen muslimischer Glaubensgemeinschaften, aus deren Kreis schon einmal Extremisten kamen. (75% davon entfallend auf Milli Görus, als dem zweitgrößten muslimischen Verband und Moscheenbetreiber in Deutschland überhaupt, der unter anderem der türkischen Regierung nahe steht. Zwar alles andere als sympathisch, aber so kriegt man natürlich ganz schnell mal 31000 Leute in die Statistik, bei denen man nicht ganz auschließen möchte, dass sie Islamisten sind...)




Amon schrieb:


> Zeig mir einen von denen der motiviert ist und damit meine ich nicht die Vorzeige Flüchtlinge die ständig vor die Kamera gezerrt werden.



Die Aufgabenstellung "zeige mir jemanden, aber er darf nicht gezeigt werden" ist ziemlich schwer zu erfüllen 




Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist ja nichts Neues mit dem Hände Schütteln. Bei Anne Will war auch mal so einer.
> Ich würde die Typen gar nicht erst in eine Diskussionsrunde einladen.



Talker laden bevorzugt Leute ein, die zu keiner vernünftigen Diskussion fähig sind, damit die Show spektakulär und berichtenswert wird. Provokation>>>Diskussion>>>>>>>Information
Eigentlich könnten die Sender viel, viel Geld sparen, in dem sie einfach Leienschauspieler ein paar Auszüge aus diesem Thread nachspielen lassen


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Dennisth schrieb:


> Wer mit einem Schlauchboot übers Mittelmeer will und dafür Schleuser bezahlt = Pech + natürliche Auslese von IQ unter 50.


Sag diesen Satz zu unseren Vertriebenen, die 1945 über die Kurische Nehrung flüchteten.
Sie brachen teilweise im Eis ein und ertranken jämmerlich. Sag denen Deinen Satz und warte 
auf die Reaktion. Menschen, die vor dem sicheren Tod flohen und miterlebt haben, wie der
eigene Bruder die Hand nicht mehr halten konnte und im Eis versank. 

Es scheint eine Generationsfrage zu sein. Ich kenne noch Soldaten aus dem ersten Weltkrieg,
der zweite und die Vertreibungen waren immer Themen auf Familientreffen. Niemand, aber
auch niemand dieser Generation würde Flüchtlingen Hilfe verweigern.

Lies Deinen  Satz noch mal in Ruhe durch und verstehe, was Du gerade gesagt hast. Wahrscheinlich
ist die Zeit wirklich wieder reif für einen Krieg, damit die junge Generation versteht, was es bedeutet.


----------



## DarkScorpion (23. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

@interressierterUser du kannst die Flucht und Vertreibung während und nach dem 2. Weltkrieg nicht mit der heutigen Flucht vergleichen.

1. Die Flüchtlinge damals deutschsprachige und deutschstämmige Flüchtlinge die geflohen sind.

2. Sie hatten eine sehr ähnliche Kultur wie die unsrige. 

3. Sie sind nicht durch sichere Staaten geflohen.

4. War die Kurische  Nehrung für diese Flüchtlinge die letzte Möglichkeit der Flucht, da der Russe alle anderen Fluchtwege blockiert hatte.

Also vergleiche nicht die Flucht der Ostpreußen mit der Flucht von heute, denn damit tust du die ganzen Flüchtlinge von damals keinen Gefallen.

Ps. Ich weiß immer noch Off topic aber höre endlich mit den manuellen Zeilenumbrüchen auf. Es ist eine Qual deine Posts zu lesen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> @interressierterUser du kannst die Flucht und Vertreibung während und nach dem 2. Weltkrieg nicht mit der heutigen Flucht vergleichen..


Es geht um M E N S C H E N 

Geht das in Eure Köpfe nicht rein?



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Ps. Ich weiß immer noch Off topic aber höre endlich mit den manuellen Zeilenumbrüchen auf. Es ist eine Qual deine Posts zu lesen.


Das hier ist ein PC-Forum und kein Handy-Dings.

Nachtrag:
Jetzt greifen diese "Asylkritiker", also der braune Mob, schon unsere Kinder an, die ins Theater gehen:
Dresden: Pegida-Demonstranten bedrohten Kinder - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Und diese kulturlosen Deppen meinen, deutsche Kultur und deutsche Werte zu vertreten.


----------



## cryon1c (23. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> @interressierterUser du kannst die Flucht und Vertreibung während und nach dem 2. Weltkrieg nicht mit der heutigen Flucht vergleichen.
> 
> 1. Die Flüchtlinge damals deutschsprachige und deutschstämmige Flüchtlinge die geflohen sind.



1. Es sind einfach Menschen, egal wo sie herkommen.
Mehr Punkte gibt es da nicht.
Sie sind weder krimineller als unsereiner hier, die wollen uns nicht fressen, die lernen sogar ziemlich schnell. 
Einer Kugel ist es so egal, ob du schwarz oder weiß bist, Christ oder Muslim, etc. 

Ehrlich, wann hören die Leute mal auf nach Kultur, Sprache, Sitten, Farben und sonstigem Rotz zu selektieren. Der darf rein und der nicht weil seine Nase zu krumm ist? Deutschland ist nicht deine private Spielwiese, wo du bestimmst wer mitspielt und wer nicht.
Gott sei dank sieht es unsere aktuelle Regierung genau so und lässt die Leute nicht im Elend dahinvegetieren, wie es einige gerne hätten.
Man wünscht so was eigentlich nicht, aber ich würde gerne so einige aus diesem Land in ein Kriegsgebiet stecken, sollen die mal sehen wieso die Leute flüchten. Und dann die ganze Tour mitmachen, damit es auch wirklich im Schädel ankommt.


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (23. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Einer Kugel ist es so egal, ob du schwarz oder weiß bist, Christ oder Muslim, etc.



Mir wäre wichtiger wär wieso, weshalb, warum abdrückt!
Möchte am liebsten gar nicht angeschossen/erschossen werden, aber erst recht nicht wegen veralteten Ansichten und das sehe ich kommen!



cryon1c schrieb:


> Ehrlich, wann hören die Leute mal auf nach Kultur, Sprache, Sitten, Farben und sonstigem Rotz zu selektieren. Der darf rein und der nicht weil seine Nase zu krumm ist? Deutschland ist nicht deine private Spielwiese, wo du bestimmst wer mitspielt und wer nicht.
> Gott sei dank sieht es unsere aktuelle Regierung genau so und lässt die Leute nicht im Elend dahinvegetieren, wie es einige gerne hätten.
> Man wünscht so was eigentlich nicht, aber ich würde gerne so einige aus diesem Land in ein Kriegsgebiet stecken, sollen die mal sehen wieso die Leute flüchten. Und dann die ganze Tour mitmachen, damit es auch wirklich im Schädel ankommt.



Es ist für mich ein Unterschied ob jemand gezielt einwandert oder aber gezielt Flüchtet hier her!
Wer hierher Flüchtet sollte nach unseren Gesetzen entweder Asyl bekommen oder nicht.
Aber unsere Regierung heißt alle Willkommen aber lässt die Bundesländer im Stich was deren Unterbringung betrifft!
Wir kommen mit diesen Massen nicht zurecht man muss kein Nazi sein um verstehen zu können das sich die jetzige Regierung für Jahrzehnte übernimmt!
Und das im Namen des Volkes.


----------



## cryon1c (23. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



na DIE Glaskugel ! schrieb:


> Es ist für mich ein Unterschied ob jemand gezielt einwandert oder aber gezielt Flüchtet hier her!
> Wer hierher Flüchtet sollte nach unseren Gesetzen entweder Asyl bekommen oder nicht.
> Aber unsere Regierung heißt alle Willkommen aber lässt die Bundesländer im Stich was deren Unterbringung betrifft!
> Wir kommen mit diesen Massen nicht zurecht man muss kein Nazi sein um verstehen zu können das sich die jetzige Regierung für Jahrzehnte übernimmt!
> Und das im Namen des Volkes.




Da sich die anderen EU-Länder querstellen, springen wir halt ein. Und die Bundesländer haben eigentlich genug Geld vom oben bekommen, um die Flüchtlinge unterzubringen und durchzufüttern. Ist ja nicht so als das es kein Geld gibt in einem Land mit unserem Budget. Niemand lässt hier andere im  Stich, ausser die Leute die Flüchtlingsheime anzünden und sich daneben benehmen. 
Und unsere Regierung soll sich für Jahrzehnte übernehmen? Obwohl die Flüchtlinge schon nach recht kurzer Zeit, nach dem der Krieg vorbei ist, von alleine heim bewegen? Die muss man gar nicht abschieben, die gehen freiwillig das eigene Land aufbauen und dort auch zu leben.


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (23. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Da sich die anderen EU-Länder querstellen, springen wir halt ein. Und die Bundesländer haben eigentlich genug Geld vom oben bekommen, um die Flüchtlinge unterzubringen und durchzufüttern. Ist ja nicht so als das es kein Geld gibt in einem Land mit unserem Budget. Niemand lässt hier andere im  Stich, ausser die Leute die Flüchtlingsheime anzünden und sich daneben benehmen.
> Und unsere Regierung soll sich für Jahrzehnte übernehmen? Obwohl die Flüchtlinge schon nach recht kurzer Zeit, nach dem der Krieg vorbei ist, von alleine heim bewegen? Die muss man gar nicht abschieben, die gehen freiwillig das eigene Land aufbauen und dort auch zu leben.




Wir bezahlen so schon mehr als andere EU-Staaten weil wir so ne starke Wirtschaft haben und so viele Einwohner...
Die anderen Länder stellen sich nur quer weil sie Denken Deutschland macht das schon...
Wieso sollten so viele Flüchtlinge denn zurück wollen in ein zerstörtes Land?
Und noch etwas in wie vielen Ländern von den Flüchtlingen wird noch mal Krieg geführt? 3 von 10?


----------



## Iconoclast (23. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Da sich die anderen EU-Länder querstellen, springen wir halt ein. Und die Bundesländer haben eigentlich genug Geld vom oben bekommen, um die Flüchtlinge unterzubringen und durchzufüttern. Ist ja nicht so als das es kein Geld gibt in einem Land mit unserem Budget. Niemand lässt hier andere im  Stich, ausser die Leute die Flüchtlingsheime anzünden und sich daneben benehmen.
> Und unsere Regierung soll sich für Jahrzehnte übernehmen? Obwohl die Flüchtlinge schon nach recht kurzer Zeit, nach dem der Krieg vorbei ist, von alleine heim bewegen? Die muss man gar nicht abschieben, die gehen freiwillig das eigene Land aufbauen und dort auch zu leben.



Klaaaaarrrr... 
Der 10 Minuten Weg zum Essen für umsonst ist so beschwerend, dass man gleich Kinder mitnimmt und samt Schildern protestiert. Die bauen mit Sicherheit ein Land wieder auf. 
Selbst meine Großeltern, die immerhin im zweiten Weltkrieg dabei waren, sehen hier mehr als nur schwarz. Der Schuss geht richtig nach hinten los und garantiert nicht so, wie ihr es gerne hättet.


----------



## Captn (23. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Und wegen der Kultur... Urlaub in Afrika oder Türkei? Gerne doch. Diese Kultur im eigenen Land sehen? Na nee, pfuj so was....
> Zum kotzen einfach.



Ich war schon oft genug in der Türkei, um dir bestätigen zu können, dass die Türken selbst, wenn man mit denen mal in ein lockeres Gespräch kommt, über ihre ehemaligen Landsleute hierzulande weitaus mehr schimpfen, als du es vielleicht von einigen "Deutschen" erwarten würdest.

Oft genug war es der Fall, dass sie sich sogar für ihre Leute schämen und hoffen, dass diese nicht wieder zurückkommen, was schlichtweg daran liegt, dass diese völlig an der türkischen Kultur vorbeileben. Denn laut Aussagen, hat im eigentlichen Sinne die Frau die Hosen an und nicht der Mann, der hierzulande tollkühn 10m vor seiner Frau spaziert, um mal ein Beispiel zu nennen.

Genauso habe ich genug Bekannte mit türkischem Migrationshintergrund, die ihre eigenen Leute als asozial bezeichnen und ich rede hierbei von normal arbeitenden Menschen.

Nur mal so nebenbei....


----------



## Bester_Nick (23. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Iconoclast schrieb:


> Klaaaaarrrr...
> Der 10 Minuten Weg zum Essen für umsonst ist so beschwerend, dass man gleich Kinder mitnimmt und samt Schildern protestiert. Die bauen mit Sicherheit ein Land wieder auf.



Na, das zeugt doch von ersten Anpassungen an die deutsche Mentalität. 

Deutschland. Ein Land, in dem ein Schiedsgericht eingeschaltet wird, weil ein Knallerbsenstrauch durch einen Maschendrahtzaun wächst. 

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maschen-Draht-Zaun


----------



## Threshold (23. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Das ist eben ein Rechtsstaat. Da kann jeder wegen allen klagen, egal wie bescheuert das ist.


----------



## Bester_Nick (23. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Und protestieren darf er eben auch. Auch wenns um Kleinigkeiten geht.


----------



## Threshold (23. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Und protestieren darf er eben auch. Auch wenns um Kleinigkeiten geht.



Richtig, ich sehe das Demonstrationsrecht als Grundrecht an, wer in diesem Land lebt, hat ein Recht darauf, auf Missstände oder so hinzuweisen und dass es in den Auffanglagern Misstände gibt, steht für mich außer Frage.


----------



## DarkScorpion (23. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Threshold schrieb:


> Richtig, ich sehe das Demonstrationsrecht als Grundrecht an, wer in diesem Land lebt, hat ein Recht darauf, auf Missstände oder so hinzuweisen und dass es in den Auffanglagern Misstände gibt, steht für mich außer Frage.


Aber ist ein 5 Minuten Fußweg zum Essen ein Missstand?

Ich denke weniger


----------



## TheFeenix (23. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ja wenn sie vorm Sozialamt mal länger warten müssen werden ja auch Steine geschmissen, siehe Berlin gestern. Ganze 5 Minuten zur Essensausgabe laufen ist doch unmenschlich weit, die Leute sind doch gerade schon 15 km im Regen zu ihrem Ausbildungsplatz geradelt.


----------



## Bester_Nick (23. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Aber ist ein 5 Minuten Fußweg zum Essen ein Missstand?
> 
> Ich denke weniger



Die Leute beschweren sich auch darüber,  dass sie nicht satt werden. Zu wenig Essen da. Und sie haben Sorge,  dass sie im Winter irgendwelche Probleme mit dem Schnee bekommen. Keine  Ahnung, hab ich auch nicht verstanden.  

Wenn sie meinen, protestieren zu müssen, dann lass sie doch.




TheFeenix schrieb:


> Ja wenn sie vorm Sozialamt mal länger warten müssen werden ja auch Steine geschmissen, siehe Berlin gestern. Ganze 5 Minuten zur Essensausgabe laufen ist doch unmenschlich weit, die Leute sind doch gerade schon 15 km im Regen zu ihrem Ausbildungsplatz geradelt.



Die warten da aber auch unter sehr widrigen Bedingungen und zwar mehrere Tage. Hab das letztens im Fernsehen gesehen. Aber das ist natürlich keine Entschuldigung. Steine werfen geht gar nicht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Aber ist ein 5 Minuten Fußweg zum Essen ein Missstand?Ich denke weniger


Das Video geht im Wesentlichen über andere Dinge. Ich musste es mir aber dreimal anhören, 
da es ist zum Teil schwer verständlich und oder missverständlich ist. An welcher Stelle spricht 
er von 5min Fussmarsch und ist das seine Hauptkritik, oder wie verstehst Du seine Worte?

Bevor ich mir ein Urteil bilde, versuche ich immer, die gesamte Situation zu erfassen, und nicht 
nur einen aus dem Zusammenhang gerissenen Ausschnitt. Auf mich wirkt  der Protagonist
eher ein bisschen verzweifelt, aber es ist auf Basis von dem kurzen Ausschnitt schwer zu sagen.

Interpretieren kann man es in jede Richtung, fundiert interpretieren nicht.


----------



## Woohoo (23. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



TheFeenix schrieb:


> Ja wenn sie vorm Sozialamt mal länger warten müssen werden ja auch Steine geschmissen, siehe Berlin gestern. Ganze 5 Minuten zur Essensausgabe laufen ist doch unmenschlich weit, die Leute sind doch gerade schon 15 km im Regen zu ihrem Ausbildungsplatz geradelt.



Und wir sind so freundlich, dass sogar das SEK bei der Razzia in der Berliner Moschee die Schuhe auszieht und auf Socken läuft.


----------



## Bester_Nick (23. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Hab mir das Video jetzt noch mal angeschaut. Es handelt sich dabei um Asylanten aus Schweden und die Rede ist von 1,5 Kilometer Weg und das nur zum Essen. Und der Protest richtet sich - wie gesagt - auch gegen Essensknappheit.


----------



## TheFeenix (23. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Jetzt beantragen schon Schweden Asyl in Deutschland? Jaja, hervorragendes Sozialsystem und eine starke Wirtschaft die tolle Produkte, z.b. Diesel Pkw baut und händerringend nach Fachkräften sucht...


----------



## Woohoo (23. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



TheFeenix schrieb:


> Jetzt beantragen schon Schweden Asyl in Deutschland? Jaja, hervorragendes Sozialsystem und eine starke Wirtschaft die tolle Produkte, z.b. Diesel Pkw baut und händerringend nach Fachkräften sucht...



Wenn Sie in Schweden keinen Job bekommen könnte man als (Wirtschafts-)Flüchtling durchkommen.


----------



## Woohoo (23. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Doppelpost Sorry


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Woohoo schrieb:


> Und wir sind so freundlich, dass sogar das SEK bei der Razzia in der Berliner Moschee die Schuhe auszieht und auf Socken läuft.


Gegenseitiger Respekt ist immer hilfreich. Hast Du übrigens jemals erlebt, 
dass deutsche Polizei in eine Kirche eingedrungen ist und dort illegale 
Flüchtlinge heraus geholt hat, oder wird die Unberührbarkeit der 
Kirchen akzeptiert, jene der Moscheen aber nicht? Natürlich sind 
potenzielle Waffenlager eine ganz andere Nummer, aber selbst Mörder
bekommen kurzfristiges Kirchenasyl, meist zur Deeskalation.

Wenn ich an Bremen zurückdenke, als ich zuerst auch vermutete, dass
Waffen in der Moschee gelagert werden, hat sich der ganze Einsatz als
überflüssig und sogar rechtswidrig herausgestellt.
Bremen: Razzia in IKZ-Moschee war rechtswidrig - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Es ist immer eine Gratwanderung. Wenn ich aber die Milliarden sehen,
die zur Terrorismusbekämpfung verschwendet werden, würde ich 
andere Prioritäten setzen, um zu mehr Ruhe und Frieden im Land
zu kommen. Eine Moschee im Kampfanzug zu stürmen halte ich für
kontraproduktiv. Es gibt andere Mittel.


----------



## Woohoo (23. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Gegenseitiger Respekt ist immer hilfreich.



Ja z.B. keine ISIS Anhänger anwerben. 




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Eine Moschee im Kampfanzug zu stürmen halte ich für
> kontraproduktiv. Es gibt andere Mittel.



Beim nächsten mal einfach einen Brief schicken und bitten die Beweise zu sichern und dann auf der Polizeiwache zu erscheinen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (23. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



TheFeenix schrieb:


> Jetzt beantragen schon Schweden Asyl in Deutschland? Jaja, hervorragendes Sozialsystem und eine starke Wirtschaft die tolle Produkte, z.b. Diesel Pkw baut und händerringend nach Fachkräften sucht...



     "Refugees" protesting in Sweden - Conditions are not top–notch. Das ist der Titel des Videos. ^^


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Woohoo schrieb:


> Ja z.B. keine ISIS Anhänger anwerben.


Wer kriminelle Vereinigungen gründet oder unterstützt kann dafür verurteilt werden.
Wie  wir an Hells Angels und Kameradschaften sehen, dauert so etwas im Rechtsstaat,
aber meine Hoffnung stirbt nicht. Auch islamische kriminelle Vereinigungen werden,
wenn die Beweise ausreichen, zerschlagen. Die Polizei zu stärken und besser auszu-
rüsten ist in der aktuellen Situation sinnvoll. Da sind sich glaube ich alle einig. 



Woohoo schrieb:


> Beim nächsten mal einfach einen Brief schicken und bitten die Beweise zu sichern und dann auf der Polizeiwache zu erscheinen.


Man kann auch ein Gebäude umstellen und mit dem Iman verhandeln. Das ist immer
schlauer, als einfach reinzustürmen und danach doof dazustehen, weil wieder nichts 
gefunden wurde, der Hass wegen Verletzung der Moschee aber steigt. Bei solchen
Durchsuchungen ist weder Zeit im Verzug noch können Beweismittel verschwinden.
Hin und wieder ist Besonnenheit besser, als medienwirksame Stürmung. Aber unsere
Polizeichefs können das sicherlich besser beurteilen, als ich.



TheFeenix schrieb:


> Jetzt beantragen schon Schweden Asyl in Deutschland?


Schweden ist in der EU, als Schwede darf man in Deutschland alles. Sie 
brauchen kein Asyl, Sie dürfen hier wohnen, arbeiten und Besitz erwerben.


----------



## Iconoclast (23. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Gegenseitiger Respekt ist immer hilfreich.



Bei einer Razzia. Mittlerweile bin ich ja echt überzeugt davon, dass du hier Satire auf hohem Niveau betreibst.  Falls nicht umso trauriger.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Iconoclast schrieb:


> Bei einer Razzia. Mittlerweile bin ich ja echt überzeugt davon, dass du hier Satire auf hohem Niveau betreibst.  Falls nicht umso trauriger.


Was ist das denn für eine Razzia, nicht einmal Maschinengewehre. 
Diese Weicheier...Oder war es eine ganz friedliche Durchsuchung? 
Zitat. _"Da die Lage ruhig war und kein Widerstand geleistet wurde, 
haben wir die Gebote beachtet und aus Höflichkeit die Schuhe ausgezogen.“_
Terror-Razzia in Berliner Islamistenszene: Die Polizei kam auf Socken zum Imam - Berlin - Bild.de

Wenn bei mir eine Hausdurchsuchung wäre, würde ich die Polizei auch bitten, 
wie alle anderen Gäste, die Schuhe auszuziehen. Und Du kannst Dir sicher sein,
dass das passieren würde.

Wie ihr die Bildzeitung verstehen müsst, wisst Ihr? Es geht um nicht als reine
Hetze. Die hat inzwischen sagar eine eigene Armee aufgestellt!
Der Postillon: "Bild"-Zeitung zieht Truppen fÃ¼r Invasion Griechenlands zusammen


----------



## TheFeenix (23. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> Schweden ist in der EU, als Schwede darf man in Deutschland alles. Sie
> brauchen kein Asyl, Sie dürfen hier wohnen, arbeiten und Besitz erwerben.



I white. I got that wrong from the Titel of Le Video. Thats in englisch but my englisch is Not the yellow of the egg but I think it goes. i has University, im Arzt, really famous, my Name is doctor house but I lost passport. When can i start Work? Germany needs me for heart transplant because heartless, very heartless people.


Sorry, das war oben schon Ironie.


----------



## Woohoo (23. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



TheFeenix schrieb:


> I white. I got that wrong from the Titel of Le Video. Thats in englisch but my englisch is Not the yellow of the egg but I think it goes. i has University, im Arzt, really famous, my Name is doctor house but I lost passport. When can i start Work? Germany needs me for heart transplant because heartless, very heartless people.
> 
> 
> Sorry, das war oben schon Ironie.



My lovely mister singing club.


----------



## Metalic (23. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Iconoclast schrieb:


> Bei einer Razzia. Mittlerweile bin ich ja echt überzeugt davon, dass du hier Satire auf hohem Niveau betreibst.  Falls nicht umso trauriger.



Davon war ich 1-2 Seiten vorher doch schon überzeugt.
Hier noch etwas zu den ach so armen und unterdrückten Flüchtlingen.

FlÃ¼chtlinge werfen Steine auf Sicherheitsleute | rbb Rundfunk Berlin-Brandenburg


----------



## Iconoclast (23. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Deutschland sitzt übrigens mit bei den Angeklagten, ganze 40 Vertragsverletzungen, nicht schlecht.

Verstoß gegen Asylgesetze: EU leitet Verfahren gegen Deutschland ein - N24.de


----------



## Gripschi (23. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ich wüsste nicht warum Mosheen mit Kirchen gleichgestellt sein sollen.

Diese gehören hier nicht hin, ja ist für mich so einfach.

1,5km zum Essen ist doch human, dachte 15km Fahrrad fahren auf Arbeit pro Tour auch? Ich laufe auch jeden Tag paar KM auf Arbeit rum.

Missstände sind was anderes aber der Fußweg ist doch gut, das regt den Kreislauf an.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Iconoclast schrieb:


> Deutschland sitzt übrigens mit bei den Angeklagten, ganze 40 Vertragsverletzungen, nicht schlecht.


Richtig, weil die Mindeststandards nicht eingehalten werden:
_
Brüssel wirft den Mitgliedsstaaten vor, die bestehende europäische Gesetzgebung zur Anerkennung von Flüchtlingen (RL 2011/95/EU), zu den Mindestnormen für Asylverfahren (RL 2013/32/EU) und zu den Aufnahmebedingungen von Asylbewerbern (RL 2013/33/EU) nicht in nationales Recht umgesetzt zu haben. "Es nützt nichts, bei Gipfeltreffen über neue Regeln in der Migrationspolitik zu beraten, wenn die bestehende Gesetzgebung nur völlig unzureichend eingehalten wird. Verantwortung und Solidarität müssen in der Asylpolitik Hand in Hand gehen", hieß es in hohen EU-Kreisen._

Es geht darum, die Richtlinie  2011/95/EU umzusetzen. Aber die Politik drückt sich und schließt die Grenzen. Es geht um MEHR und geregelte Aufnahme von Flüchtlingen.
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/LexUriServ.do?uri=OJ:L:2011:337:0009:0026:DE:PDF



Metalic schrieb:


> Davon war ich 1-2 Seiten vorher doch schon überzeugt.
> Hier noch etwas zu den ach so armen und unterdrückten Flüchtlingen.


Es sind 9000 Flüchtlinge da, und nur 400-500 Anträge werden am Tag bearbeitet.
Der letzte der 9000 sitzt also noch in drei Wochen ohne irgendeine Bearbeitung 
seiner Fragen dumm herum. Steine sind keine Mittel, aber eine Beschleunigung 
des Verfahrens wäre sinnvoll, oder?



Gripschi schrieb:


> Ich wüsste nicht warum Mosheen mit Kirchen gleichgestellt sein sollen.


Grundgesetz Artikel 4:
GG - Einzelnorm

Es geht nicht um gleichgestellt. Der juristische Trick ist, dass der Islam nicht als Religion 
anerkannt wird, weshalb z.B. Islamsteuern nicht über die Finanzämter eingetrieben 
werden können. Verwaltungstechnisch sind evang. und kat. Kirche extrem bevorzugt.
Sie gelten als Körperschaft des öffentlichen Rechts. Die Trennung von Kirche und Staat
ist in Deutschland alles andere als Konsequent durchgesetzt. 

Es gibt auch kein gesetzlich verankertes Kirchenasyl. Es ist nur ein höfliches respektieren.
Sich die Schuhe auszuziehen, wenn man ein Gedäuse betritt, ist warum ein Problem?
Das habe ich immer noch nicht verstanden?


----------



## Metalic (23. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Natürlich wäre es sinnvoll wenn der ganze Vorgang schneller gehen würde. Tut er aber nicht. 
Wenn ich zum Amt muss und darf ich auch warten ohne Ende bis die fleißigen Mitarbeiter dann letztendlich in die Mittagspause verschwinden und ich Nachmittags wieder kommen darf. Trotzdem fange ich nicht an zu randalieren oder mit Steinen zu schmeißen. 
Wenn bei mir damit jemand anfangen würde, dem würde ich ganz ganz schnell in die Schranken weisen. Und da ist es mir egal ob das ein Flüchtling, ein Hartzer oder Oma und Opa sind die abdrehen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Metalic schrieb:


> Wenn ich zum Amt muss


Wieso musst Du zum Amt gehen? Man holt sich am Bürgenamt einen Termin
für die wichtigsten Sachen, beantragt Pässe, Ummeldungen etc und gut ist. 

Als Flüchtling hat man aber eine andere Erfahrung, und wenn  Tage lang nichts 
passiert und es nur zögerlich und abweisend voran geht, was würdest Du als
Flüchtling erwarten, was passiert? Würdest Du aus Ungewissheit lieber abhauen,
oder würdest Du wie das Schlachtvieh warten, bis Du dran bist?

Gewalt und Steine verachte ich, das geht nicht, aber wenn man sich ein wenig
in die Menschen hinaus versetzt, dann sollte man schnell erkennen, dass sie
große Angst haben.


----------



## Threshold (23. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Aber ist ein 5 Minuten Fußweg zum Essen ein Missstand?



Das kann ich nicht beurteilen. Ich bin nicht vor Ort und kenne die Zustände nicht.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wieso musst Du zum Amt gehen? Man holt sich am Bürgenamt einen Termin
> für die wichtigsten Sachen, beantragt Pässe, Ummeldungen etc und gut ist.



Du kriegst Termine?
Bei uns nicht, da kommst du dran, wenn du dran kommst. Allerdings ist bei uns auch nie eine riesige Schlange.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Aber ist ein 5 Minuten Fußweg zum Essen ein Missstand?
> 
> Ich denke weniger


Und so werden Stück für Stück die Tatsachen verdreht, 
um Stimmung zu machen und hetze zu betreiben.

Es geht im Video um 1,5km Entfernung. Nehmen wir mal an, das stimmt.
Die geht man nicht in 5min, Das sind pro Mahlzweit km Fussmarsch,
bei drei Mahlzeiten am Tag also 9km. Das schaffst Du in 5min?

Eine Diskussion um Organisation ist immer sinnvoll. Es gibt immer
mehr ls eine Möglichkeit, z.B. dezentralere Verteilung. Um das Problem
und Lösungen beurteilen zu können, musste man vor Ort sein.  Aber
einfach falsche Behauptungen aufzustellen, bringt weder die Diskussion
noch das Flüchtlingsproblem werten.



Threshold schrieb:


> Du kriegst Termine?
> Bei uns nicht, da kommst du dran, wenn du dran kommst. Allerdings ist bei uns auch nie eine riesige Schlange.


Ist hier gut organisiert, ist aber vermutlichkein Standard. Auch als 
ich vor zehn Jahren kurz Arbeitslosengeld benötigte, weil mein 
Arbeitgeber überraschend Konkurs anmeldete, ging das immer 
mit Termin. Ich hörte aber auch davon, dass es in anderen Städten
schlechter organisiert ist.


----------



## Desrupt0r (23. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wieso musst Du zum Amt gehen? Man holt sich am Bürgenamt einen Termin
> für die wichtigsten Sachen, beantragt Pässe, Ummeldungen etc und gut ist.
> 
> Als Flüchtling hat man aber eine andere Erfahrung, und wenn  Tage lang nichts
> ...



Was du manchmal für Argumente bringst... Keine Ahnung wie die sich da fühlen aber aus welchem Grund sollten die den abhauen (wohin denn überhaupt)? Zweite Option ist da schon um einiges sinnvoller, natürlich warte ich wenn ich schon in einem fremden Land aufgenommen werde. Was hat das denn mit Schlachtvieh zu tun? Du rennst doch auch nicht an der Kasse vom Legoland an der Schlange vorbei und *mit Steinen um sich schmeiß* und regst dich darüber auf, das du länger warten musst. Das ist nun mal so. Die Arbeiter im Amt haben auch geregelte Arbeitszeiten, oder gehst du bei deiner Arbeit nicht um 12 oder wann auch immer in die Pause, sondern kümmerst dich lieber um 9000 Kunden? 

Dann versetz dich mal in die Menschen hinein. Vor was sollen sie den Angst haben? Sie haben es geschafft aus ihrem Land zu "fliehen", es gibt doch keine Gründe dann weiterhin Angst zu haben, nur weil man warten muss...


----------



## Threshold (23. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Gripschi schrieb:


> Ich wüsste nicht warum Mosheen mit Kirchen gleichgestellt sein sollen.



Warum sollten sie das nicht sein?



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ist hier gut organisiert, ist aber vermutlichkein Standard. Auch als
> ich vor zehn Jahren kurz Arbeitslosengeld benötigte, weil mein
> Arbeitgeber überraschend Konkurs anmeldete, ging das immer
> mit Termin. Ich hörte aber auch davon, dass es in anderen Städten
> schlechter organisiert ist.



Bei uns leben 14.000 Menschen oder so, so viel ist da also nicht los.
Letztens war im beim Amt Land, weil ich angeblich Geld für ein Schutzwassergebiet zahlen sollte. Der Brief kam vom Amt Land und ich musste mich durch 4 Büros durcharbeiten und das hat insgesamt über eine Stunde gedauert.
Das hat für mich jetzt nichts mit schlechter Organisation zu tun, sondern mit gar keiner Organisation. Schlimm, wenn die eine Hand nicht weiß, was die andere macht und das lustige ist dann, dass mir auch keiner erklären konnte, wieso ich das bezahlen sollte, aber ich sollte das bezahlen, da ich sonst eine Mahnung bekommen würde. 
Echt klasse.


----------



## Gripschi (23. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Weil Sie nicht hierher gehören. Ich kann mich nicht entsinnen das der Islam Topographisch hierher passt.

In den Islamischen Ländern gibt es auch keine Kirchen. Die werden ehr angezündet...

Da Ich Atheist bin, bin Ich generell gegen sowas, respektier Kirchen da Sie zu Unserer Geschichte gehören.

Der Islam eben nicht, und solange dort auch nur eine Kirche brennt, gibt es für mich keine Rechtfertigung für Moscheen, zum Glück haben die noch keine Minarette hier.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Desrupt0r schrieb:


> ... Keine Ahnung wie die sich da fühlen aber aus welchem Grund sollten die den abhauen (wohin denn überhaupt)? ...


Wie würdest Du Dich fühlen, wenn Du jahrelangen Krieg erlebt hast,
eine harte Flucht hinter hast und im Gastgebiet überall auf extreme
Feindlichkeit triffst, z.B. in Ungarn. Dazu mitbekommst, dass in 
Deutschland ein Asylantenheim nach dem anderen abbrennt.

Die Leute gehen stiften, aus Angst, aus Unsicherheit, warum auch
immer. Geh doch einfach hin, rede mit den Menschen, erkläre ihnen
wie das hier abgeht und Du wirst viel Freundlichkeit erleben. Wir
haben hier ein Flüchtlingscamp mitten in der Stadt. Da geht man
ab und zu hin, bringt Decken oder alte Fahrräder mit, macht ein
bisschen Smalltalk und geht wieder.
Ein Jahr friedlicher Protest am WeiÃŸekreuzplatz | NDR.de - Nachrichten - Niedersachsen - Hannover/Weser-Leinegebiet

Was macht der braune Mob? Er steckt das Demonstrationscamp an. 
Feuer im Refugee Protest Camp WeiÃŸekreuzplatz Hannover â€“ HAZ â€“ Hannoversche Allgemeine



Gripschi schrieb:


> Weil Sie nicht hierher gehören. Ich kann mich nicht entsinnen das der Islam Topographisch hierher passt.


Was braucht denn der Islam für eine Topografie? 
Wir haben doch alles von Wasser bis zu Bergen.



Gripschi schrieb:


> In den Islamischen Ländern gibt es auch keine Kirchen. Die werden ehr angezündet...
> Da Ich Atheist bin, bin Ich generell gegen sowas, respektier Kirchen da Sie zu Unserer Geschichte gehören.
> Der Islam eben nicht, und solange dort auch nur eine Kirche brennt, gibt es für mich keine Rechtfertigung für Moscheen, zum Glück haben die noch keine Minarette hier.


Auge um Auge, Zahn um Zahn? 

Es ist schön, dass Du Atheistisch bist, ich bin das auch.
Trotzdem solltest Du unser Grundgesetz achten, sonst
kann das eigene Verhalten sehr schnell strafrechtliche
Konsequenzen haben.  Die Religionsfreiheit ist nicht zu
Unecht einer der ersten Paragrafen, also der wichtigsten


----------



## Desrupt0r (23. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wie würdest Du Dich fühlen, wenn Du jahrelangen Krieg erlebt hast,
> eine harte Flucht hinter hast und im Gastgebiet überall auf extreme
> Feindlichkeit triffst, z.B. in Ungarn. Dazu mitbekommst, dass in
> Deutschland ein Asylantenheim nach dem anderen abbrennt.
> ...



Ich würde mich freuen das die Zeiten vorerst vorbei sind, und versuchen mich zu integrieren und mich an die Regeln des Landes halten, in dem ich mich befinde.

Kann mir mal bitte jemand sagen wie man nur Sätze und nicht einen ganzen Text zittieren kann? Danke schonmal.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Desrupt0r schrieb:


> Ich würde mich freuen das die Zeiten vorerst vorbei sind, und versuchen mich zu integrieren und mich an die Regeln des Landes halten, in dem ich mich befinde.


Sehr vernünftig, ich würde auch so vorgehen. Wir haben auch gelernt, Vertrauen in unsere Umgebung zu setzen.
Wir sind informiert, gebildet und planen. Die meisten Flüchtlingen fliehen Hals über Kopf, wenn Dörfer vom
IS überrannt werden. Die Leute haben von Europa oft falsche Vorstellung und falsche Erwartungen.

Gib den Flüchtlingen ein paar Wochen, sie werden sich einleben. Nicht alle, aber hoffentlich die meisten.  
Es ist für beide Seiten nicht einfach. Mir sind es auch zu viele, aber es gibt wenig Alternativen. Viel schlimmer
ist die Situation in Lampedusa, das wird immer wieder vergessen.



Desrupt0r schrieb:


> Kann mir mal bitte jemand sagen wie man nur Sätze und nicht einen ganzen Text zittieren kann? Danke schonmal.


Wenn Du zitierts erscheint am Anfang so etwas:
QUOTE=Desrupt0r;7719316 natürlich in Klammern [ ] und am Ende so etwas, auch in Klammer
/QUOTE  auch in Klammern. Damit markiert man Anfang und Ende von Zitaten. Einfach kopieren,
z.B. mit der Tastatur, Test markiern dann
strg c  für kopieren 
strg v zum einfügen


----------



## Desrupt0r (23. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



			
				interessierterUser;7719326 Sehr gut schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das so wäre, wieso fliehen sie dann nicht alle in einen Nachbarstaat sondern durchqueren etliche sichere Staaten um dann in Deutschland zu landen? Natürlich planen die Flüchtlinge auch, oder denkst du die rennen während ihr Dorf überfallen wir zu irgendeinem Schleuser, der zufällig nach Deutschland fährt, drücken ihm zufällig eine Menge Geld in die Hand und der nimmt sie zufällig mit? Ich denke nicht.
> 
> Hat ja super geklappt mit dem zitieren, ich versteh´s einfach nicht -.-


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (23. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

@Gripschi
Es gibt keine Kirchen in "islamischen Ländern"?

Ist mir neu 
Komischerweise geht der Mann (Türke) einer Schulfreundin meiner Mutter samt Töchtern (sehr hübsch, mit ohne Kopftuch) denen zuliebe jedes Jahr Weihnachten in Istanbul in die Messe.
Die sind vor 30 Jahren von Deutschland in die Türkei gezogen, sie ist inzwischen Inhaberin einer Modefirma.

Btw: Ich brauche auch keine Moscheen, keinen Hindu-Tempel, keinen Königssaal der Zeugen Jehovas und keine Kirchen.

Aber stört mich auch nicht weiter. Minarette samt Gebetsrufen möchte ich allerdings auch nicht, aber ebenso kein christliches Glockengeläut.

@TheFeenix
Your english is so bad i think i spider


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Desrupt0r schrieb:


> Wenn das so wäre, wieso fliehen sie dann nicht alle in einen Nachbarstaat


Genau das tun doch die meisten:
_Neun von zehn Flüchtlingen (86 Prozent) leben in Entwicklungsländern, 
da die meisten Flüchtlinge lediglich in ein angrenzendes Nachbarland fliehen. _
https://www.uno-fluechtlingshilfe.de/fluechtlinge/zahlen-fakten.html

Das sind die sechs größten Aufnahmeländer für Flüchtlinge, Stand 2014
_Türkei - 1,59 Millionen
Pakistan - 1,51 Millionen
Libanon - 1,15 Millionen
Iran - 982.400
Äthiopien - 659.500
Jordanien -  654.100_

Wir regen uns über 120.000 Flüchtlinge in der gesamten EU auf.
Ist das erbärmlich oder nicht?


----------



## Metalic (23. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wie würdest Du Dich fühlen, wenn Du jahrelangen Krieg erlebt hast,
> eine harte Flucht hinter hast und im Gastgebiet überall auf extreme
> Feindlichkeit triffst, z.B. in Ungarn. Dazu mitbekommst, dass in
> Deutschland ein Asylantenheim nach dem anderen abbrennt.
> ...



Ich verstehe nicht, warum du mit aller Macht versuchst, wirklich jeden Flüchtling zu verteidigen. Und warum du nicht einsiehst, dass nicht jeder "Flüchtling" vor Krieg flieht?
Aber um auf deine Frage zu antworten: Ich weiß es nicht wie ich mich in einer solchen Situation verhalten oder fühlen würden. Ich habe nie einen Krieg erlebt.
Aber wie Gripschi schon schrieb, ich wäre wahrscheinlich froh, erst einmal in Sicherheit zu sein (und das sind die Menschen nicht erst, seit dem sie in Deutschland sind) und würde mich versuchen dementsprechend zu verhalten. 
Natürlich ist es *******, wenn sie in Ländern wie Ungarn auf die Feindlichkeiten treffen. Aber wenn ich mich entscheiden müsste, dann lieber paar Beschimpfungen kassieren als ne Kugel im Kopf oder ne Bombe im Haus.

Viele der Flüchtlinge wollten unbedingt nach Deutschland. Irgendwas muss sie ja locken und dann sollten die Leute auch wissen, dass sie vor einem deutschen Amt nicht aus Angst fliehen müssen.
Ich schrieb es einige Seiten vorher auch schon. Ich bin bei uns im Nachbarort auch in der alten Kaserne gewesen und habe Bettwäsche, Handtücher und so ein Zeug gespendet. Das tue ich gerne für die Menschen, die wirklich aus Angst zu uns gekommen sind ABER (da ist es wieder das Aber das mich nach aktuellem Trend zum Neo Nazi macht) nicht für die Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge.
Ob du es wahr haben willst oder nicht. Es gibt unter ihnen eine ganze Menge.
In dem Ort in dem die alte Kaserne mit den Flüchtlingen ist gibt es nur noch Probleme mit vielen der Flüchtlinge. Ich weiß nicht ob ich es schon schrieb, aber mein Trainer musste auf einer Hochzeit als Security arbeiten weil es zu der Zeit an jeder Ecke Ärger gab. Es stellte sich heraus, die Hochzeit "bewachen" zu lassen war keine schlechte Idee.
Junge Frauen und Mädels trauen sich teilweise nicht mehr alleine unterwegs zu gehen (wobei das egal ist ob sie alleine sind oder nicht). Immer wieder schlendern kleine Gruppen von jungen Männern aus dem Flüchtlingsheim durch die Innenstadt und benehmen sich wie der letzte menschliche Abfall.
Zwei Supermärkte haben mittlerweile ein generelles Hausverbot ausgesprochen gegen alle Flüchtlinge (ich weiß das ist ******* und trifft viele Falsche), aber es ging anscheinend nicht mehr anders.

Ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass unser Ort der einzige ist mit diesen Problemen. Ich habe meine Meinung über einen Teil der Flüchtlinge. Nicht über alle das sollte kalr sein. Ich helfe gerne, ich weiß vielen geht es wirklich *******. Aber ein Teil der Leute (und ich meine keinen kleinen Teil) würde ich direkt ohne Umweg und MIT Arschtritt wieder zurück schicken. 
Dein achso gehasster "brauner Mop" kann meinetwegen auch gleich das Land verlassen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Metalic schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht, warum du mit aller Macht versuchst, wirklich jeden Flüchtling zu verteidigen. Und warum du nicht einsiehst, dass nicht jeder "Flüchtling" vor Krieg flieht?


Ich verteidige sie, weil sie angegriffen werden. Gäbe es keine angezündeten Flüchtlingsheime, 
wäre eine Diskussion sachlicher zu gestalten. Aber zur Zeit muss man im Alltag und im Internet 
vor die Flüchtlinge treten, um bestimmten extremen Gruppen in Deutschland eine rote Karte 
zu zeigen.

Ich trenne ganz bewußt Kriegsflüchtlinge aus Syrien von Wirtschaftsflüchtlingen aus Afrika.
Zu ersterer Gruppe hätte ich gehofft, hier im Forum schneller einen Konsenz zu finden, dass
die Aufnahme von Kriegsflüchtlingen eine faire Sache ist. Ich bin etwas verwundert, dass
dem nicht so ist.

Der Umgang mit Wirtschaftsflüchtlingen ist dagegen etwas ganz anderes. Viel komplizierter.



Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Man sieht dich hier nur Tag und Nacht labern, zum größten Teil polemischen Müll..


Ich liege krankgeschrieben im Bett, wenn das Deine Frage beantwortet.
Andere Meinungen sind also polemischer Müll, aha...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Sich die Schuhe auszuziehen, wenn man ein Gedäuse betritt, ist warum ein Problem?
> Das habe ich immer noch nicht verstanden?


Das Giftgas was aus den Socken wabert 


> Es geht im Video um 1,5km Entfernung. Nehmen wir mal an, das stimmt.
> Die geht man nicht in 5min, Das sind pro Mahlzweit km Fussmarsch,
> bei drei Mahlzeiten am Tag also 9km. Das schaffst Du in 5min?


Gut, dauert dann halt etwas aber soll jetzt ein Imbisswagen durch die Reihen fahren damit die Bewegung entfällt. Auf der Flucht gab es sicherlich auch nicht alle paar Meter ein Mc Drive oder was auch immer. Es geht wohl halt bei der Fläche nicht besser.


> Natürlich wäre es sinnvoll wenn der ganze Vorgang schneller gehen würde. Tut er aber nicht.


Wenn man auf die Kapazitäten nicht eingestellt ist dauert es eben länger. Es fehlt wohl an Räumlichkeiten und Man Power.


> Gewalt und Steine verachte ich, das geht nicht, aber wenn man sich ein wenig
> in die Menschen hinaus versetzt, dann sollte man schnell erkennen, dass sie
> große Angst haben.


Wer mit Steinen schmeißt oder gewalttätig wird hat den Sinn verkannt und gehört sofort in die Ausflugsgruppe " Mittelmeer ". Ich tue mich schwer zu glauben das es nicht erneut passiert wenn denen irgendwas nicht gefällt.


----------



## Iconoclast (23. September 2015)

*Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und so werden Stück für Stück die Tatsachen verdreht,
> um Stimmung zu machen und hetze zu betreiben.
> 
> Es geht im Video um 1,5km Entfernung. Nehmen wir mal an, das stimmt.
> ...



Ändert aber auch nichts. Die sollen froh sein, dass die überhaupt was kriegen. Früher musste man sogar noch Lehrgeld bezahlen und die beschweren sich über einen Fußweg!!11!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Moon_Knight schrieb:


> .. du verdrehst Tatsachen...


Welche Tatsache verdrehe ich? Nenn mir bitte eine.



Iconoclast schrieb:


> Ändert aber auch nichts. Die sollen froh sein, dass die überhaupt was kriegen. Früher musste man sogar noch Lehrgeld bezahlen und die beschweren sich über einen Fußweg!!11!


Diese Einstellung kann man haben. Ich finde das Video auch unglücklich .

Und trotzdem sollte man die gesamte Situation kennen, und nicht auf Basis 
eines aus dem Zusammenhang gerissenen Interview alle Flüchtlinge als 
abspruchsvolle Monster hinstellen.

Was bekommen sie denn zum Essen, weißt Du das? Das war die Hauptkritik.


----------



## Desrupt0r (23. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Metalic schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht, warum du mit aller Macht versuchst, wirklich jeden Flüchtling zu verteidigen. Und warum du nicht einsiehst, dass nicht jeder "Flüchtling" vor Krieg flieht?
> Aber um auf deine Frage zu antworten: Ich weiß es nicht wie ich mich in einer solchen Situation verhalten oder fühlen würden. Ich habe nie einen Krieg erlebt.
> Aber wie Gripschi schon schrieb, ich wäre wahrscheinlich froh, erst einmal in Sicherheit zu sein (und das sind die Menschen nicht erst, seit dem sie in Deutschland sind) und würde mich versuchen dementsprechend zu verhalten.
> Natürlich ist es *******, wenn sie in Ländern wie Ungarn auf die Feindlichkeiten treffen. Aber wenn ich mich entscheiden müsste, dann lieber paar Beschimpfungen kassieren als ne Kugel im Kopf oder ne Bombe im Haus.
> ...



Wenn du nicht zufällig in Ellwangen wohnst, passiert das durchaus auch in anderen Städten das Läden wegen denn Flüchtlingen dicht machen etc.


----------



## Desrupt0r (23. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Iconoclast schrieb:


> Ändert aber auch nichts. Die sollen froh sein, dass die überhaupt was kriegen. Früher musste man sogar noch Lehrgeld bezahlen und die beschweren sich über einen Fußweg!!11!



1,5km Fußweg ist doch nichts besonderes. Ich laufe morgens auch 1KM zum Bahnhof, vom Bahnhof bis zum Betrieb sind es nochmal 1,8km, mittags 1KM entfernt zum Essen gehen, das gleiche mit der Rückfahrt. Und die Flüchtlinge haben ja nicht mal was großartiges zu tun, wieso beschwert man sich denn über so was. Ich muss für mein Essen sogar Geld bezahlen! xD

Oh sorry war eigentlich die falsche Person. Naja, egal.


----------



## Threshold (23. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Gripschi schrieb:


> Weil Sie nicht hierher gehören. Ich kann mich nicht entsinnen das der Islam Topographisch hierher passt.



Dann dürften Synagogen auch nicht hier her gehören, oder?
Immerhin hatte man die früher mal systematisch angezündet.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Metalic schrieb:


> Zwei Supermärkte haben mittlerweile ein generelles Hausverbot ausgesprochen gegen alle Flüchtlinge


So etwas kenne ich auch und das ist alles andere als schön. 
Lösungen gibt es viele, aber solange Asylsuchende hier im 
Land nicht viel dürfen, wie z.B. Arbeiten, wird es schwer zu
lösen sein. Straftaten sind alles andere als hinzunehmen.
Mehr Polizei wäre ein Anfang, ist auch für andere Bereich 
sinnvoll.

Es ist aber keine Lösung, den Flüchtlingen die Häuser 
anzustecken. Darüber sind wir uns hoffentlich einig.
Ebenso ist es keine Lösung, kategorisch alle Flüchtlinge
abzulehnen. Auch das funktioniert nicht,


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Moon_Knight schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...chtlings-und-asylproblematik-post7719373.html
> Aufmerksamkeitsspanne von unter 4min?


120.000 ist die aktuelle Zahl. Das ist keine verdrehte Tatsache.

Die Millionen sind ein mögliches Szenarion und keine Tatsache.
Ich sagte doch schon mehrfach, dass ich Kriegsflüchtlinge und 
Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge argumentativ trenne.


----------



## DarkScorpion (23. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Was macht der braune Mob? Er steckt das Demonstrationscamp an.
> Feuer im Refugee Protest Camp WeiÃŸekreuzplatz Hannover â€“ HAZ â€“ Hannoversche Allgemeine



Ich habe in dem Artikel nichts davon gelesen, dass das Camp vom "braunen Mob" angezündet wurde.

Du wirfst uns vor Tatsachen zu verdrehen und so weiter, aber selber bist du kein Deut besser.

Und ja ich erwähne es wieder. Hör mit den manuellen Zeilenumbrüchen auf. Deine Beiträge lassen sich immer noch bescheiden lesen


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ja, dann war es ein Missverständnis, ich hatte verstanden, die 120.000 
wären die aktuellen Fälle, um deren Verteilung es geht. Mein Fehler.
Es sind 230.000 Anträge nur in Deutschland seit Januar. 23% aus
Syrien. Problematisch sehe ich 30% aus Albanien und dem Kosovo.

Hier finden sich Zahlen über Anträge, Prozente der Anerkennung und 
Herkunftsländer. Verglichen mit 1990-1995 ist das noch wenig, aber
die Zahlen steigen gerade wieder erheblich.
https://www.bamf.de/SharedDocs/Anla...lle-zahlen-zu-asyl.pdf?__blob=publicationFile



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Ich habe in dem Artikel nichts davon gelesen, dass das Camp vom "braunen Mob" angezündet wurde.


Der braune Mob definiert sich über seine Taten. Es war Brandstiftung. 
Wer zündert Flüchtlingscamps an? Wer das macht gehört für mich zum
"braunen Mob".  Eine NPD-Mitgliedschaft schließt das nicht zwingend 
mit ein. Es ist ein Wort, um bestimmte Taten zu kategorisieren.


----------



## Gripschi (23. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Der braune Mob definiert sich über seine Taten. Es war Brandstiftung.
> Wer zündert Flüchtlingscamps an? Wer das macht gehört für mich zum
> "braunen Mob".  Eine NPD-Mitgliedschaft schließt das nicht zwingend
> mit ein. Es ist ein Wort, um bestimmte Taten zu kategorisieren.



Hust.

Auch Flüchtlinge zünden Heime an, ebenso Kinder hin und wieder.

Sind die dann auch Rechts?


----------



## DarkScorpion (23. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Nur weil ein Flüchtlingscamp brennt waren es nicht immer die Nazis. Eine unachtsam weggeworfene Zigarette kommt laut Artikel genauso in Frage. 

Was du machst sind Vermutungen als Tatsachen hin zustellen. Und das ist gefährlich.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Nur weil ein Flüchtlingscamp ..


Das ist sehr lieblos formuliert. Durch das "Nur" könnte man meinen,
dass es nicht wichtig ist, wenn drei Menschen fasst verbrennen.
Vermutlich meintest Du es aber anders, hoffe ich zumindest.



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Nur weil ein Flüchtlingscamp brennt waren es nicht immer die Nazis. Eine unachtsam weggeworfene Zigarette kommt laut Artikel genauso in Frage.
> 
> Was du machst sind Vermutungen als Tatsachen hin zustellen. Und das ist gefährlich.


Wie definiert man einen "Nazi"? In der Regel an seinem Verhalten, 
seinen Taten und und seien Äußerungen. Der Begriff ist nicht streng
definiert. Ein Flüchtlingscamp anzuzünden macht einen Täter zum
Nazi, so nicht eine geistige Verwirrtheit, finanzielle Gründe oder
sonstige auszumachen sind. Dazu müsste man den Täter und die
Urteilsbegründung kennen. Es reicht ab auch, bestimmte Taten einem
bestimmten Täterprofil zuzuordnen. Man wird in der überwiegenden
Anzahl der Flüchtlingsheime richtig liegen. Ausnahmen gibt es
natürlich.

FlÃ¼chtlingscamp am WeiÃŸekreuzplatz â€“ HAZ â€“ Hannoversche Allgemeine
_Am Donnerstagmorgen waren zwei der Zelte auf dem Weißekreuzplatz  in Flammen 
aufgegangen. Die Polizei konnte im letzten Moment drei  Sudanesen aus einem der 
betroffenen Zelte retten. Die weiteren  Ermittlungen ergaben, dass das Feuer gelegt 
worden ist. 

Unklar ist bislang, ob es sich um vorsätzliche oder fahrlässige Brandstiftung handelt._


----------



## Metalic (23. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Bericht ist zwar schon ein paar Monate alt, aber wie passt das Ganze dann in diese These? 
Flüchtling zündet offenbar Heim an - Panorama - Mittelbayerische


----------



## Dennisth (23. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Sag diesen Satz zu unseren Vertriebenen, die 1945 über die Kurische Nehrung flüchteten.
> Sie brachen teilweise im Eis ein und ertranken jämmerlich. Sag denen Deinen Satz und warte
> auf die Reaktion. Menschen, die vor dem sicheren Tod flohen und miterlebt haben, wie der
> eigene Bruder die Hand nicht mehr halten konnte und im Eis versank.
> ...



Vergleichst du gerade allen ernstes die "Kuschelreise" vieler "Flüchtlinge" mit dem Drama und Schrecken nach dem zweiten Weltkrieg wo DEUTSCHE Bürger wieder versucht haben zurück nach Deutschland zu kommen?

Schön das deine Familientreffen so positiv gegenüber den "Flüchtlingen" ist. Dann nimm doch mal als tolles Beispiel voran einige in deiner Wohnung auf und versorge sie, wenn sie ja so gelitten haben.

Ich verstehe sehr wohl was ich gesagt habe und habe vorher darüber nach gedacht. Besonders mit dem Hintergrund, dass meine Oma das was du da oben beschreibst durchgemacht hat.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Da sich die anderen EU-Länder querstellen, springen wir halt ein. Und die Bundesländer haben eigentlich genug Geld vom oben bekommen, um die Flüchtlinge unterzubringen und durchzufüttern. Ist ja nicht so als das es kein Geld gibt in einem Land mit unserem Budget. Niemand lässt hier andere im Stich, ausser die Leute die Flüchtlingsheime anzünden und sich daneben benehmen.
> Und unsere Regierung soll sich für Jahrzehnte übernehmen? Obwohl die Flüchtlinge schon nach recht kurzer Zeit, nach dem der Krieg vorbei ist, von alleine heim bewegen? Die muss man gar nicht abschieben, die gehen freiwillig das eigene Land aufbauen und dort auch zu leben.


In deiner Traumwelt möchte ich auch mal leben. 
WIESO müssen wir immer einspringen, wenn die anderen EU-Länder sich quer stellen? Ich dachte die EU ist eine Gemeinschaft und das heißt auch Probleme gemeinsam zu lösen. Deutschland immer als Caritas zu Missbrauchen wenn es Probleme gibt ist echt nicht mehr hinnehmbar.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> So etwas kenne ich auch und das ist alles andere als schön.
> Lösungen gibt es viele, aber solange Asylsuchende hier im
> Land nicht viel dürfen, wie z.B. Arbeiten, wird es schwer zu
> lösen sein. Straftaten sind alles andere als hinzunehmen.
> ...



Ja und du bist dann einer der ersten der bei der News "Mehr Polizei" eine oder mehrere Panik-Attacken bekommt und hier meckert, dass es nun noch mehr "Polizeigewalt" gibt und wir uns wieder den Zuständen vor dem zweiten Weltkrieg annähern.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es ist aber keine Lösung, den Flüchtlingen die Häuser
> anzustecken. Darüber sind wir uns hoffentlich einig.
> Ebenso ist es keine Lösung, kategorisch alle Flüchtlinge
> abzulehnen. Auch das funktioniert nicht,





interessierterUser schrieb:


> Der braune Mob definiert sich über seine Taten. Es war Brandstiftung.
> Wer zündert Flüchtlingscamps an? Wer das macht gehört für mich zum
> "braunen Mob".  Eine NPD-Mitgliedschaft schließt das nicht zwingend
> mit ein. Es ist ein Wort, um bestimmte Taten zu kategorisieren.



Da die meisten Flüchtlingscamps von den Bewohnern selbst angezündet wurden (Quelle ist hier im Thread), willst du damit sagen, dass der "braune Mob" = "Flüchtlinge" sind....

Ja sehr großes Kino. Was willst du jetzt machen? Ach ja halt, waren bestimmt alles nur "Einzeltäter" und die waren mit der langen Wartezeit unzufrieden. Da kann man sowas ja verstehen. Sie sind ja so traumatisiert von 1,5 km laufen, dem warten beim Amt und den geringen 360 € pro Monat....


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Metalic schrieb:


> Bericht ist zwar schon ein paar Monate alt, aber wie passt das Ganze dann in diese These?
> Flüchtling zündet offenbar Heim an - Panorama - Mittelbayerische



Hier wird es etwas beleucht:
Biedermann als Brandstifter: Wer zÃ¼ndet FlÃ¼chtlingsheime an? | Das Erste - Panorama - Sendungen - 2015

Wie nennt es der Interviewte: 
_"Der Täter sei längst "nicht immer der klassische Rechtsextremist, der schon viele Vorstrafen hat"."_

Der Kreis des "braunen Mobs" dehnt sich aus. Die Tat an sich, die Selbstjustiz, der fremdenfeindliche 
Hintergrund etc sind Gründe, warum man diese zum rechtsextremen Spektrum zählt. Sind wir uns
darüber einig? Der Biedermann verliert sein Unschuld durch solche Taten. Er ist kein Biedermann mehr.



Dennisth schrieb:


> wo DEUTSCHE Bürger ....


Unterscheidest Du deutsche Bürger von anderen Menschen, oder warum schreibst Du es so dick?
Menschen sind Menschen und Not ist Not.  Da spielt ein Pass keine Rolle.



Dennisth schrieb:


> Ja und du bist dann einer der ersten der bei der News "Mehr Polizei" eine oder mehrere Panik-Attacken bekommt und hier meckert, dass es nun noch mehr "Polizeigewalt" gibt und wir uns wieder den Zuständen vor dem zweiten Weltkrieg annähern.


Nein, warum sollte ich? Gut ausgebildete deutsche Polizisten verhalten sich in der Regel demokratisch.



Dennisth schrieb:


> Da die meisten Flüchtlingscamps von den Bewohnern selbst angezündet wurden


Die noch gar nicht eingetroffenen Flüchtlinge stecken also geplante Flüchtlingsheime an. Interessant ....


----------



## Desrupt0r (23. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Unterscheidest Du deutsche Bürger von anderen Menschen, oder warum schreibst Du es so dick?
Menschen sind Menschen und Not ist Not. Da spielt ein Pass keine Rolle.

Denk mal nach wieso er das fett schreibt, und vielleicht liest du dir den ganzen Satz durch, dann würde das dicke auch Sinn machen.

Vergleichst du gerade allen ernstes die "Kuschelreise" vieler "Flüchtlinge" mit dem Drama und Schrecken nach dem zweiten Weltkrieg wo DEUTSCHE Bürger wieder versucht haben zurück nach Deutschland zu kommen?


----------



## Dennisth (23. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Hier wird es etwas beleucht:
> Biedermann als Brandstifter: Wer zÃ¼ndet FlÃ¼chtlingsheime an? | Das Erste - Panorama - Sendungen - 2015
> 
> Wie nennt es der Interviewte:
> ...



Extra für dich den Link nochmal raus gesucht:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...R58sLLMWbfVp8W2pkKVdi_cM/htmlview?pli=1#gid=0

Bewohner zünden ihr eigenes Heim an. Ja denen muss es echt sehr schlecht geben, dass sie hier weiter Stress machen.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Unterscheidest Du deutsche Bürger von anderen Menschen, oder warum schreibst Du es so dick?
> Menschen sind Menschen und Not ist Not.  Da spielt ein Pass keine Rolle.



Ja ich unterscheide hierbei und nur weil du denkst alle wären gleich, so ist dies nicht so.
Deutsche Bürger die nach dem Krieg nach Deutschland flüchten / "zurückkehren" sind etwas komplett anderes als irgendwelche Fremden die weder Deutsch können, unser Kultur kennen und eine andere Lebenseinstellung haben aber nach hier wollen weil sie sich ein schöneres Leben auf kosten anderer machen wollen. 

Um den ganzen noch die Krone aufzusetzen:
Ich mag keine Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge, die nach hier kommen, unser Sozialsystem belasten, keinen produktiven Beitrag für unsere Kultur / Wirtschaft bringen und hier noch Brände legen und allgemein Streit / Stress anfangen. Solche Leute können gerne in ihrem Land machen was sie wollen aber nicht hier. 

Bin ich jetzt auch ein Mitglied deiner Vorstellung des "braunen Mobs" / Nazis oder bin ich einfach nur "kindisch" / "egoistisch"?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Dennisth schrieb:


> Extra für dich den Link nochmal raus gesucht:
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...R58sLLMWbfVp8W2pkKVdi_cM/htmlview?pli=1#gid=0
> Bewohner zünden ihr eigenes Heim an. Ja denen muss es echt sehr schlecht geben, dass sie hier weiter Stress machen.


Wohnungsbrände und Brandstiftungen sind zu unterscheiden und werden unterschieden.
Wie können Bewohner geplante Asylheime anzünden? Dort wohnt noch niemand. 
Den Zusammenhang verstehe ich nicht? Was willst Du aussagen? Das es in von
Flüchtlingen bewohnten Wohnungen Brände gibt? Wohnungsbrände passieren,
in Deutschland ca. 200.000 mal im Jahr:
200.000 Wohnungsbrände im Jahr – häufigste Ursache Haushaltsgeräte

Brandstiftung passiert ca. 20.000, also in jedem zehnten Fall:
Brandstiftung - Hinweise zum Delikt und dem Verhalten gegenÃ¼ber Polizei und Staatsanwaltschaft - erklÃ¤rt von Rechtsanwalt Steffen Dietrich, Fachanwalt fÃ¼r Strafrecht in Berlin

In Asylantenheimen ist die Quote der Brandstiftungen erheblich erhöht. 



Dennisth schrieb:


> Ja ich unterscheide hierbei und nur weil du denkst alle wären gleich, so ist dies nicht so.
> Deutsche Bürger die nach dem Krieg nach Deutschland flüchten / "zurückkehren" sind etwas komplett anderes als irgendwelche Fremden


Der Ursprung der Diskussion um deutsche Vertriebene ging um die Flucht an sich, 
darum, was Krieg, Vertreibung, und Flucht bedeutet und es ging um die zynischen 
Worte, warum man so dumm ist, im Schlauchboot zu fliehen. 

Es ging darum, wie man Menschen aufnimmt, die so etwas hinter sich haben. Ich
war letztes Jahr in Lampedusa und es tut weh, Menschen zu sehen, deren halbe
Bootsbesatzung verreckt ist.

Und da ist es mir völlig egal, welche Nationalität diese Menschen haben. Es geht
erst einmal um das Leid. Was man langfristig macht, ist etwas anderes. Die Kriegs-
flüchtlinge sollten zurückkehren, wenn der Krieg vorbei ist. Warum wir z.B. aktuell
Flüchtlingen aus dem Kosovo Asyl gegen sollten, erschließt sich mir nicht. Würde
ich ablehnen. Mit Syrern, und das sind aktuell gut 20% der Flüchtlinge, sieht es
für mich anders aus.


----------



## Sparanus (23. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Threshold schrieb:


> Dann dürften Synagogen auch nicht hier her gehören, oder?
> Immerhin hatte man die früher mal systematisch angezündet.


Du weißt schon, zu welcher Zeit die Juden nach Europa gekommen sind?


----------



## Captn (23. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Der braune Mob definiert sich über seine Taten. Es war Brandstiftung.
> Wer zündert Flüchtlingscamps an? Wer das macht gehört für mich zum
> "braunen Mob".  Eine NPD-Mitgliedschaft schließt das nicht zwingend
> mit ein. Es ist ein Wort, um bestimmte Taten zu kategorisieren.



Wobei Brandstiftung wohl eher das Klientel von Linksextremisten ist....


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (23. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Du weißt schon, zu welcher Zeit die Juden nach Europa gekommen sind?


Klär uns auf Religionsgeschichte ist nicht meine Stärke!
Würde mal vermuten zur selben Zeit wie das Christentum!?


----------



## Sparanus (23. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Richtig


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Wobei Brandstiftung wohl eher das Klientel von Linksextremisten ist....


Ein Auto ist etwas anderes als ein Flüchtlingsheim, oder? 

Bei Autos machen wir lnksextreme Deppen verantwortlich
Bei Flüchtlingsheimen rechtsextreme Deppen. 

Sind wir uns darüber einig? Immer den Fall der Brandstiftung
 betreffend. Die meisten Wohnungen und Autos brennen aus 
anderen Gründen.


----------



## Adi1 (23. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Naja, es kommt immer darauf an, aus welchem Blickwinkel 
man diese Sache betrachtet.

Das wir nicht alle Flüchtlinge aufnehmen können,
dürfte wohl klar sein.

Wenn bei uns aber Flüchtlingsheime in Flammen aufgehen,
und dabei Menschen zu Schaden kommen könnten,
das ist völlig inakzeptabel.


----------



## Captn (23. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ein Auto ist etwas anderes als ein Flüchtlinsheim, oder?



Stimmt, das Flüchtlingsheim wird von Steuergeldern einfach wieder aufgebaut.
Das Auto muss wahrscheinlich noch abbezahlt werden...

Bezüglich der mutwilligen Zerstörung von Flüchtlingsheimen, bin ich aber immer noch sehr skeptisch. Vorallem, wenn da auch noch ein Hakenkreuz mit grammatikalisch falschem Text rangeklatscht wird.

Das ist mir einfach zu klischeehaft:

Rechte (die ja immer wieder falscherweise für viele gleich Nazis sind) sind ja immer ungebildet und arbeitslos. Ist klar. Deshalb habe ich ja auch Zeit, Flüchtlinge während ihrer Ankunft zu begrüßen....hust...ehmm.


----------



## MG42 (23. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Dennisth, stimme dir unter Vorbehalt zu, aber die Flüchtlinge sind nicht das Problem sondern:
We know, USA is up in War since their birth every year of it's fucking exist. Und mit USA meine ich nicht den Großteil der eingewanderten weißen Bevölkerung, bie unfreiwilligen Schwarzen oder die Nativen; die braven von Essensmarken abhängigen Obdachlosen oder Inhaftierten oder die Kriegsveterane denen erst ein Licht aufgeht wenn sie mal obdachlos (drogenabhängig -> Morphium; Verletzt) oder im Knast sind...

Wir, oder besser die Entsprechenden Verantwortlichen in USA und ihre Vasallennutten der NATO u.a. die BRD die  unsere Demokratie in Form von Bomben auf LYBIEN (Afghanistan, Irak, Serbien, .... .... ..... ...) heruntersegeln und hinterlassen Blut, Tod und Chaos. Lybien, das war die Mauer die die Flüchtlinge aus dem eh schon in Chaos und Unruhen zerrütteten Afrika zurückgehalten hat.

The Grand Chessboard- Zbigniew Brzezinski einfach mal lesen, es geht um die Sicherung der Vormachtstellung der USA ...

Es ist vollkommen klar dass dann das Große Ziel Europa (Konkurrierendes Wirtschaftsgebiet, und wir wissen ja, die USA ist die am höchsten Verschuldete Naation weltweit und wie England hat sie ein erster und zweiter Weltkrieg vor dem Konkurs gerettet) ist, wo es bessere Lebensbedingungen gibt (Hartz IV), obwohl teilweise sogar die Aufwendungen pro Flüchtling sogar höher sind (Zufall?), und kulturelle "Interessenskonflikte" wird es so oder so geben, egal was manche "Gutmenschen" oder AntiFA(schisten) in ihrer idiotischen Utopie ausmalen oder Politiker versprechen(was sie sowieso nicht einhalten). 

Und Dennisth, "Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge"^^; unsere Wirtschaft ist eben nur auf Konkurrenz, Kampf, Ausbeutung und Verschwendung (Krebs-Wachstum) ausgelegt (nicht uaf Nachhaltigkeit und Kooperation[!!!]), also wenn global keine Wirtschaftskriege gegen "dritte Welt Länder" geführt werden, durch Spekulation Lebensmittelpreise hochgehalten werden, dass sich die Leute dort keine Nahrung leisten können, obwohl dort zufälligerweise Raps für günstiges E10 und Biodiesel hergestellt wird, oder Kakao (Kinderarbeit), weil es dort halt billiger ist, oder EU Erzeugnisse importiert und zwar billiger als sie dort produziert werden können dass die dortige Wirtschaft zusammenbricht, die Bomben am Ende sind die das Chaos perfekt machen, der letzte offensichtliche Akt um zu zeigen, wie man mit nicht mehr benötigtem Menschenmaterial umzugehen hat, der  gefälligst in Europa EU für Probleme und Schwächung sorgen soll.

Und wenn ein paar von denen dann völlig zurecht hier rüber wollen, und etwas zurück haben wollen was ihnen eben über Umwege von euch (allen braven Bürgen) verantwortet, per Wahl legitimiert (seit 1956 sind alle Wahlen "verfassungswidrig" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WcabqxkFPpY und durch eure Schutzgeldzahlungen (Steuern)  an ein vollkommen widerwärtiges und menschenverachtendes System (gerne auch Demokratie genannt) von euch finanziert werden müsst ihr euch nicht wundern. Das ist der Preis für die jahrelanges Pennen.

Also wenn man wirklich etwas ändern will, anstatt neue Probleme zur Lösung von Alten schaffen will, und so am Problem vorbeilöst ^^, sollte man sich überlegen, ob Hoeneß nich doch ein Volksheld ist, und nicht doch als allgemeines Beispiel dienen soll. Boykott und Schutzgeldverweigerung (man sollte mal mit der GEZ anfangen  ), damit diese elendenfaschistoiden Bazillen und Schmarotzer, Pseudobeamte in allen möglichen "Behörden" (Firmen) und natürlich die Banken sich schnellstens nachh menschenwürdigen Alternativen umsehen müssen.


----------



## Nightslaver (23. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Threshold schrieb:


> Du kriegst Termine?
> Bei uns nicht, da kommst du dran, wenn du dran kommst. Allerdings ist bei uns auch nie eine riesige Schlange.



Dann schätze dich glücklich, in Berlin ist das Bürgeramt schon seit einiger Zeit terminisiert und die durchschnittliche Wartezeit für einen Termin liegt inzwischen bei 3-4 Monaten, kein Witz, Tendenz weiter steigend.
Das inzwischen sogar schon so schlimm das es einen regelrechten Schwarzmarkt für frühere Termine entstanden ist, wo du zwischen 40 und 160 Euro nur für den Termin bezahlst, ohne etwaige weitere Kosten die beim Amtstermin selbst entstehen können.
Ganz herrlich wen du dich zum Beispiel ummelden willst, da ist am besten du weißt schon 3-4 Monate im vorraus das du umziehen musst, oder willst.
Ursprünglich wollte man mit der Terminisierung des Bürgeramts die lange Wartezeit beim direkt hingehen und Ticket ziehen System beseitigen, wo man auch oft 2-6 Stunden Wartezeit hatte.
Nun ja, das kann man als gründlich geflopt betachten da es den Berliner Bürgerämtern massivst an Personal fehlt. 

Allerdings ist deshalb hier noch niemand auf die Idee gekommen, trotz der langen Wartezeiten, Steine zu werfen...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



MG42 schrieb:


> ... Also wenn man wirklich etwas ändern will....


Welches sind denn Lösungen aus der Situation?

Die Probleme sehe ich ähnlich, aber wie soll man
es besser machen? Diese beiden Worte beschreiben
einen guten Ansatz: "Nachhaltigkeit und Kooperation"

Aber wie willst Du es umsetzen? Billige Energie an
jedem Ort der Welt zu haben, wäre der erste Ansatz.
Der zweite Ansatz bedingt andere Menschen, mit
reduziertem Egoismus. Da wird es schwer.


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (23. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

@MG42 sehr provokativ!

Stimme dir zu was zumindest den tatsächlichen Einkauf von Europa aus diesen Ländern betrifft, ist mir nämlich nicht neu.
Auch das die USA nur Unordnung hinterlassen und wir müssen es auf die ein oder andere Weise ausbaden ist auch war.
Aber da allgemein Geschichte nicht meine Stärke ist wieso sollen seit 1956 alle Wahlen verfassungswidrig sein?


----------



## Dennisth (23. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wohnungsbrände und Brandstiftungen sind zu unterscheiden und werden unterschieden.
> Wie können Bewohner geplante Asylheime anzünden? Dort wohnt noch niemand.
> Den Zusammenhang verstehe ich nicht? Was willst Du aussagen? Das es in von
> Flüchtlingen bewohnten Wohnungen Brände gibt? Wohnungsbrände passieren,
> ...



Willst du es nicht sehen oder kannst du es nicht? 

In dem von mir Verlinken Dokument findest du die Brandstiftungen von Asylheimen, die wohl in der Mehrzahl von den Bewohnern dieser Heime und eben nicht von Nazis oder anderen rechten Gruppierungen begangen wurden wie es uns die Medien immer versucht haben zu erzählen. 

Ich sehe hier nicht die friedlichen, vom Krieg verfolgten und traumatisierten "Flüchtlinge", wenn die ihre eigenen Wohnungen anzünden und andere bedrohen... Aber ja Einzelfälle 




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Der Ursprung der Diskussion um deutsche Vertriebene ging um die Flucht an sich,
> darum, was Krieg, Vertreibung, und Flucht bedeutet und es ging um die zynischen
> Worte, warum man so dumm ist, im Schlauchboot zu fliehen.



Und weiter? Wer unbedingt übers Mittelmeer schippern will, aber die anderen sicheren Länder ignoriert und lieber nach Europa (aka Caritas Deutschland) will, weil man in Facebook gelesen hat wie toll es doch hier ist...
Naja sorry aber dafür habe ich kein Mitleid. Erkläre mir doch mal, warum die den ganzen Weg auf sich nehmen und die Gefahren wohl wissend in kauf nehmen, wenn die doch so traumatisiert sind?
In meinem Kopf ist ein Kriegsflüchtling froh, wenn er in einem sicheren Land ist, dort versorgt wird und nicht fürchten muss umgebracht zu werden. Auch wenn es heißt, dass man in einem Zeltlager leben muss mit anderen und eben keinen bis wenig "Luxus" zu besitzen. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es ging darum, wie man Menschen aufnimmt, die so etwas hinter sich haben. Ich
> war letztes Jahr in Lampedusa und es tut weh, Menschen zu sehen, deren halbe
> Bootsbesatzung verreckt ist.



Haben wir nicht "Frontex" die hierbei helfen soll? Hmm aber die haben laut Wikipedia ja auch die Aufgabe andere Staaten bei der "Rückführung" von Personen zu helfen...
Hier passt doch was nicht: "Flüchtlinge" die Schlepper bezahlen um übers Mittelmeer zu kommen, die natürlich keinen Pass / Ausweis haben (aber das Smartphone ist natürlich immer dabei).... 
Was meinst du wohl, warum die ganzen Behören so überlastet sind? Ja die Masse an "Flüchtlingen" ist sehr hoch, aber ohne Dokumente zur Identifikation muss das alles genauer geprüft werden... 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und da ist es mir völlig egal, welche Nationalität diese Menschen haben. Es geht
> erst einmal um das Leid. Was man langfristig macht, ist etwas anderes. Die Kriegs-
> flüchtlinge sollten zurückkehren, wenn der Krieg vorbei ist. Warum wir z.B. aktuell
> Flüchtlingen aus dem Kosovo Asyl gegen sollten, erschließt sich mir nicht. Würde
> ...



Bitte eine Quelle für die Behauptung 20 % der Flüchtlinge kommen aus Syrien und 80 % nicht. 

Wenn du schon das Leid ansprichst, wäre es nicht sinnvoller erstmal das leiden im eigenen Land (Deutschland) zu lindern / zu verhindern, anstatt sich um andere zu kümmern? Oder ist das nicht wichtig, weil es in Deutschland ja kein Leid gibt und wir noch nach über 70 Jahren die Verantwortung / Pflicht haben erst anderen, Fremden, zu helfen bevor das eigene Volk an der Reihe ist?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Dennisth schrieb:


> Bitte eine Quelle für die Behauptung 20 % der Flüchtlinge kommen aus Syrien und 80 % nicht.


https://www.bamf.de/SharedDocs/Anla...lle-zahlen-zu-asyl.pdf?__blob=publicationFile

Seite sieben, es geht um die 2015 gestellten Anträge, da finden sich auch die 30% Albaner und Kosovaren.



Dennisth schrieb:


> Willst du es nicht sehen oder kannst du es nicht?
> 
> In dem von mir Verlinken Dokument findest du die Brandstiftungen von Asylheimen,


Ich habe mir einige der Fälle angesehen. Was in dem "Dokument" als Brandstiftung bezeichnet wird,
entpuppt sich zum Teil als üblicher Wohnungsbrand durch Unfall etc, oder was ist ein alkoholisierter
Bewohner? Absicht oder Unfall? Warum also Brandstifung? 
POL-GM: Brand in Asylantenunterkunft | Pressemitteilung KreispolizeibehÃ¶rde Oberbergischer Kreis

Der Konflikt Kurden Türken sollte aber in der Tat nicht vergessen werden. Auf deren Konto gehen
einige Brände. Außerdem fehlten mir ein paar stichprobenartig gefundene Brände von nicht
bewohnten Asylheimen, wäre die Rubrik"geplante Heime". Die steckt kein Bewohner an. 

Wer pflegt dieses "Dokument"? Begriff wie "Lügenpresse" deuten immer an, dass es eine manipulierte
Auswahl ist. Ich lese auch linke Dokumente immer nur mit großer Vorsicht.


----------



## cryon1c (23. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Dennisth schrieb:


> In deiner Traumwelt möchte ich auch mal leben.
> WIESO müssen wir immer einspringen, wenn die anderen EU-Länder sich quer stellen? Ich dachte die EU ist eine Gemeinschaft und das heißt auch Probleme gemeinsam zu lösen. Deutschland immer als Caritas zu Missbrauchen wenn es Probleme gibt ist echt nicht mehr hinnehmbar.



Ich sehe die EU eher als eine Traumwelt, denn man sieht wie gut es funktioniert 
Gemeinschaft ist schön und gut, aber nicht wenn jeder in seine eigene Richtung zieht, mit aller Kraft. 
Die EU wird nur dann gut funktionieren wenn hier die Politiker ähnlich denken und ähnliche Ziele erreichen wollen. So lange wie wir hier gegeneinander hetzen in der EU, klappt das sicher nicht. 
Der eine will keine Flüchtlinge, der andere will aber kann nicht (keine Kohle, selbst schuld), der dritte ist nicht mal bereit zu zahlen und schiebt alles auf uns.
Deutschland ist sehr stark in der EU - und das ist schlecht, denn auf uns fliegt dann alles gute und schlechte (meist schlechte).
Sieht man ja - man hilft anderen Leuten und wird angemotzt, egal was man macht - es ist falsch.


----------



## Threshold (23. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Du weißt schon, zu welcher Zeit die Juden nach Europa gekommen sind?



Und was hat das damit zu tun?
Vor den Christen lebten hier Menschen, die an Monotheistische Religionen nicht geglaubt haben.
Nach deiner Logik müssten also auch die Christen verschwinden.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Es soll doch jeder anbeten was und wo er will so lange niemand anders dadurch gestört wird. Gut hier wirkt eine Muschi ähh Moschee etwas deplaziert aber man kann ja irgendwie einen Bettempel schaffen


----------



## Threshold (23. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Nach der gleichen Logik haben Kirchen in arabischen Ländern ja auch nichts zu suchen.


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (23. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Es soll doch jeder anbeten was und wo er will so lange niemand anders dadurch gestört wird. Gut hier wirkt eine Muschi ähh Moschee etwas deplaziert aber man kann ja irgendwie einen Bett*T*empel schaffen



Ist das halbe wortspiel absicht?

Aber ja jeder sollte ungezwungen aber ohne auch aufzuzwingen seinen Glauben Ausleben können!
Aber das ist bei einer Religion einfacher und bei der anderen komplizierter.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Threshold schrieb:


> Nach der gleichen Logik haben Kirchen in arabischen Ländern ja auch nichts zu suchen.



Kann man natürlich auch so sehen. Wenn die Christen dort keine Glockendisco bekommen gibt es hier halt auch für die keinen Tempel. Es wäre dann eben gleiches Recht für alle.



> Ist das halbe wortspiel absicht?


Ich bin von Natur aus so veranlagt


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Du weißt schon, zu welcher Zeit die Juden nach Europa gekommen sind?



Du weißt, dass nicht alles gut ist, nur weil es früher war?




CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Wobei Brandstiftung wohl eher das Klientel von Linksextremisten ist....



Mülltonnen brennen halt besser als Muslime.




CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Stimmt, das Flüchtlingsheim wird von Steuergeldern einfach wieder aufgebaut.
> Das Auto muss wahrscheinlich noch abbezahlt werden...



Die wenigstens Flüchtlingsheime, die jetzt schnellsmöglich geschaffen werden, wurden vom Staat gebaut. Da wird alles genommen, was sich baulich als Unterkunft eignet und billig zu haben ist. Oft wurden z.B. ehemalige Hotels und Herbergen angemietet, Steuerinvestitionen flossen nur in notwendige Umbau-/Instandsetzungsmaßnahmen. Wenn so ein Gebäude dann brennt, muss es nicht der Staat bezahlen, sondern der Eigentümer bzw. dessen Versicherung.
Deswegen sind die Ermittlungen auch so aufwendig: Müsste man nur nach Leuten suchen, die eine Motiv und die nötige kriminelle Energie haben, ein Flüchtlingsheim niederzubrennen, könnte man den Kreis der Verdächtigen schnell eingrenzen. Aber man muss zugleich auch prüfen, ob da nicht ein großes Interesse daran hatte, dass eine bislang kaum vermietbare und plötzlich im Wert gestiegene Immobilie zum Versicherungsfall wird...


----------



## YuT666 (23. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Da kann man diskutieren wie man will, der Einzelne kann sowieso kaum was ändern. Ich frag mich nur, warum Deutschland immer gleich hier schreien muss, wenn es darum geht, irgendwelche Flüchtlinge aufzunehmen. Dass sicher nicht JEDER davon  politisch verfolgt wird, wurde auch schon angesprochen. Hier bei uns gabs schon ein paar Probleme, da diverse junge Mädels und auch Kinder schon belästigt wurden. Manche trauen sich Abends schon gar nicht mehr vor die Tür. 

Ist aber sicher nur hier so und sind wohl absolute Einzelfälle ... 

Deppen gibts überall, bei den Deutschen selbst und auch unter den fremdländischen "Mitbürgern", trotzdem ist das Maß bald voll. Wenn schon ausgenudelte Hüpfburgen als Unterkünfte verwendet werden, wird hier wohl was nicht stimmen. Und das Recht auf freie Meinungsäußerung ist wohl nur dann erlaubt, wenn man absolut nichts gegen die ganzen Massen hat, die hier eintrudeln. Ziemlich einseitig die ganze Sache. Entweder man ist dafür, oder man ist rechts. Käse.

Es ist doch ok wenn man welche aufnimmt, aber so viele in einer so kurzen Zeit? Und jeder Politiker hat sich seinen eigenen Plan zurechtgelegt, wie es weitergehen soll. Irgendwie trotzdem alles absolut planlos ...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Ich frag mich nur, warum Deutschland immer gleich hier schreien muss,


Weil wir ein böses Land waren und vom Rest der Welt als Selbstbedienungsverein angesehen werden


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Man wird leider immer über solche Sittenstrolche stolpern. Ich hätte denen den Anwalt an den Hals gehängt


----------



## Captn (23. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Papperlapapp, Wohnraum kann man auch so schaffen: Kündigung wegen Flüchtlingen: Mieter in Nieheim (NRW) müssen wegen Eigenbedarf ausziehen - Immobilien | STERN.de


Kapitalismus halt....

Wer soll es dem Vermieter verdenken, wenn unser Staat so intelligent ist und dafür auch noch extra hohe Zuschüsse verteilt?

Dann müssen die Mieter halt weichen .


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (24. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Habe mir den Artikel nicht durchgelesen, von daher kann ich zum Hintergrund nix sagen.

Gab ja auch schon Fälle, bei denen großes Trara gemacht wurde und letztendlich hätten die Mieter sowieso ausziehen müssen oder die Realschule mit sagenhaften 150 Schülern wäre eh Ende September geschlossen worden.

So oder so finde ich es aber immer interessant, daß egal bei welchem Thema dafür dann die Flüchtlinge verantwortlich gemacht werden, statt irgendwelcher gierigen Investmentfirmen, Banken, Gemeinden, Vermieter und vor allem der von der Mehrheit gewählten (Na, war doch wohl jeder wählen?  ) "Volksvertreter", die so einen Unsinn erst ermöglichen.

Ist aber praktisch, so hat man immer einen Schuldigen und die Leute wählen weiterhin die Leute, über die sie sich ständig aufregen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Die Frage, vorher die Flüchtlinge kommen, ist durchaus nicht unbedeutend:
Flüchtlingskrise: Geschäft mit den gefälschten Pässen - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Ich frage mich nur wie dämlich ein Palästinenser aus der Wäsche schaut, wenn er wieder nach Syrien muss.
Entweder passte der Name auf seinem Pass zu keinem Syrischen, dann fliegt er eh ganz schnell bei uns auf, 
weil die Pässe abgeglichen werden, oder der Name ist von einem realen Syrer, dann wird diesem Flüchtling 
die vermeintlich Familie in Syrien nach einer "Rückkehr" deutlich sagen, was sie davon hält.


----------



## Threshold (24. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ich finde den Fall interessant, wenn du mal einen aus Syrien hast, der aber kein Wort arabisch kann.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich finde den Fall interessant, wenn du mal einen aus Syrien hast, der aber kein Wort arabisch kann.


Ein Freund von mir ist Ausländeranwalt und er erzählt immer wieder aus dem Nähkästchen.
Bei hunderten von Fällen die er zeitgleich hat, gibt es grandiose Geschichten. Natürlich gibt 
es hinreichend "Syrer", die kein Wort Syrisch, eine moderne Form des Aramäisch, verstehen. 
Das hat große Unterschiede z.B. zum Farsi der Perser, ähhh Iraner.

Es gibt aber auch die extrem Bemühten, die selbstständig Deutsch lernten und jede Arbeit 
annehmen. Diese sehr oft Illegal im Land lebenden, die ohne staatlichen Hilfe über die Runden 
kommen, findet man aber nicht in blosstellenden Reportagen, weil sie mit niemanden reden 
würden. Nach ein paar Jahren im Land gibt es jetzt schon die juristischen Wege, über Härte-
fallregelungen bei anerkannt guten Deutschkenntnissen, nachgewiesenen Arbeiten und einer 
eintragsloser Polizeiakte eine unbefristete Aufenthaltsgenehmigung zu bekommen.

Ich wehre mich darum so vehement gegen pauschale Vorurteile. Es sind immer Menschen und
Menschen sind immer Einzelfälle. Und wenn mir Vorurteile gegen "braunes Pack" vorgeworfen 
werden, ist es etwas anderes, weil ich nur Verhaltesweisen definiere, die Menschen für mich zu
Neonazis machen. Ich würde aber nie sagen, "alle Arbeitslosen sind Nazi", oder "alle Sachsen".
Das ist Blödsinn. Wenn aber jemand nachweislich ein Asylheim angesteckt hat, nachweislich
einen Behinderten eutanisiert hat, wenn eine Einzelperson pauschal gegen alle Fremden im
Land hetzt, dann stellt sich diese Einzelperson für mich in die rechtsradikalisierte Ecke.

Und geht es um Vermutungen, wie viele Prozent der Asylheime durch braunes Pack angezündet
werden, dann spielt es keine Rolle, ob das 20% oder 80% sind, weil es um den einzelnen geht, 
der aus FREMDENFEINDLICHKEIT diese Tat begann. Das der Versicherungsbetrüger, der 
psychisch Kranke, der betrunkene Anwohner oder der Depp, der glaubt durch eine Brandstiftung
bessere Asylchancen zu bekommen kein Nazi ist, erklärt sich von selben.

Die vehementen Aussagen von mir sollen aber dem potentiellen deutschen Asylheimanzünder 
deutlich zeigen, dass die Mitte derGesellschaft dieses Verhalten keineswegs toleriert oder gar
belohnt. Wer so etwas macht ist gesellschaftlich erledigt. Nicht im Kreise seine Nazifreunde,
aber in der realen Gesellschaft.


----------



## iknowit (24. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

seitens der politik plant man schon den mindestlohn von 8,50€ wieder auszuhebeln um flüchtlinge dauerhaft in   jobs zu bringen.
also wie vermutet. größtenteils kanonenfutter für die wirtschaft. 

_Der Anteil von Analphabeten in den Herkunftsstaaten sei meist hoch, in Afghanistan etwa liege er bei mehr als 50 Prozent bei den 14- bis 29-Jährigen._
_"Es steht zu befürchten, dass viele von ihnen bei einem Mindestlohn von 8,50 Euro keine Beschäftigung finden, weil ihre Produktivität schlicht zu gering ist"_
_Die Experten rechnen damit, dass dem Staat durch den Zuzugstrom von Flüchtlingen Mehrkosten von zehn Milliarden Euro entstehen._
_Um aber die Migranten fit für den Arbeitsmarkt zu machen, müsse der Staat neben Deutschkursen auch in die Berufsbildung investieren. Das werde weitere Kosten verursachen._


----------



## mks1970 (24. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich finde den Fall interessant, wenn du mal einen aus Syrien hast, der aber kein Wort arabisch kann.



Nun, dann ist der eben so traumatisiert, dass er seine Muttersprache vergessen hat. Soll ja oft vorkommen bei Flüchtlingen aus "Syrien"


----------



## longtom (24. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



iknowit schrieb:


> seitens der politik plant man schon den mindestlohn von 8,50€ wieder auszuhebeln um flüchtlinge dauerhaft in   jobs zu bringen.
> also wie vermutet. größtenteils kanonenfutter für die wirtschaft.
> 
> _Der Anteil von Analphabeten in den Herkunftsstaaten sei meist hoch, in Afghanistan etwa liege er bei mehr als 50 Prozent bei den 14- bis 29-Jährigen._
> ...



Wie gehtn das ? 
Dachte das sind alles Hochqualifizierte Fachkräfte .


----------



## mks1970 (24. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Naja, es kommt immer darauf an, aus welchem Blickwinkel
> man diese Sache betrachtet.
> 
> Das wir nicht alle Flüchtlinge aufnehmen können,
> ...




"... Und dabei Menschen zu Schaden kommen können..."  

Sonst nicht? 

Allerdings unterscheidet das StGB da auch ganz eindeutig ob sich Menschen im Gebäude befinden oder ob es (noch) leer steht.


----------



## iknowit (24. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



longtom schrieb:


> Wie gehtn das ?
> Dachte das sind alles Hochqualifizierte Fachkräfte .



die hochqualifizierten fachkräfte findet man auch schon am arbeiterstrich.
arbeitskraft wird zukünftig billig wie dreck. sagte ein ökonom auf der uni .


----------



## Captn (24. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



iknowit schrieb:


> die hochqualifizierten fachkräfte findet man auch schon am arbeiterstrich.
> arbeitskraft wird zukünftig billig wie dreck. sagte ein ökonom auf der uni .


Und da wundert man sich noch, dass keiner ne Lehre im Handwerk machen will .


----------



## iknowit (24. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Und da wundert man sich noch, dass keiner ne Lehre im Handwerk machen will .



ich kenne handwerker die 3.500€ im monat verdienen. das sind aber alles vollprofis im anlagenbau. 
als 0815 handwerker verdienst du natürlich nichts.

es kommt auch immer ein wenig auf die sichtweise darauf an und wie man sich anstellt.
grundsätzlich gibt es aber "noch" sehr gute betriebe die wirklich gute handwerker anstellen und dementsprechend bezahlen.
spezialisierte betriebe eben. zum beispiel torsysteme oder videoüberwachung etc.

unterm strich wird das angebot an halbwegs moderat bezahlten stellen aber immer weniger und deswegen stimmt die aussage des ökonomen auch.
wenn sich auf eine stelle 1000 bewerben... da kann ich natürlich den lohn drücken. und kein unternehmer bezahlt dir mehr, als er muss.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



longtom schrieb:


> Dachte das sind alles Hochqualifizierte Fachkräfte .


Es ist länderspezifisch. Syrer sind durchschnittlich betrachtet verhältnismäßig
 gut ausgebildet.  Bei anderen Gruppen, wie z.B. Afghanen oder Zentralafrikanern 
sieht es anders aus. 

Bildungsstand ist immer etwas sehr individuelles. Es wäre ebenso vermessen 
zu glauben, alle Deutschen sind gut gebildet.



iknowit schrieb:


> ich kenne handwerker die 3.500€ im monat verdienen.


Das ist weniger als ein Anfangsgehalt als Ingenieur. Und die steigern sich
immer weiter.


----------



## iknowit (24. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Das ist weniger als ein Anfangsgehalt als Ingenieur. Und die steigern sich
> immer weiter.



von was träumst du nachts?

das reale anfangsgehalt eines ingenieurs liegt, wenn man sich die stellenausschreibungen ansieht bei 1600-2000€ brutto.
sofern du überhaupt die chance hast dich direkt bei einem betrieb zu bewerben. viele ingenieure werden über  personal-leasing agenturen bereitgestellt. befristet.
"es erwartet sie ein spannendes projekt" 

der einstiegslohn eines bekannten als architekt lag bei dem gehalt eines frisörs. friss oder stirb.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IRZkYjtCOMk
"zuletzt hat die ingenieurin 60.000€ im jahr verdient. jetzt findet sie nur noch jobs um weniger als die hälfte."


----------



## Captn (24. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Hier mal ein Beispiel, was passiert wenn man eine "nichtkonforme" Meinung äußert: 

Asyl: Ingbert Liebing (CDU) will "Verabschiedungskultur" - DIE WELT mobil

Ob der Kollege nun auf Stimmenfang geht oder das Ernst meint, sei mal dahingestellt. Interessant ist, welche Reaktionen seitens links kommen .

Die derzeitigen politischen Maßnahmen spielen aber eher rechten Parteien nur in die Hände. Das ist ja genau das, was man vehement versucht zu unterdrücken .

Zumal ich ihn eher so verstanden habe, dass er der Meinung ist, man sollte auch mal die andere Seite der Medaille publik machen, sodass nicht der Eindruck entstehe, man würde keinen Illegalen oder Abgewiesenen abschieben.


----------



## Threshold (24. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ein Freund von mir ist Ausländeranwalt und er erzählt immer wieder aus dem Nähkästchen.
> Bei hunderten von Fällen die er zeitgleich hat, gibt es grandiose Geschichten. Natürlich gibt
> es hinreichend "Syrer", die kein Wort Syrisch, eine moderne Form des Aramäisch, verstehen.
> Das hat große Unterschiede z.B. zum Farsi der Perser, ähhh Iraner.



Na ja, ich kenne jetzt keinen Deutschen, der kein Deutsch kann. Klar hast du teilweise Akzente, ich war mal in Bayern im Urlaub und ein Typ hat extrem bayerisch gesprochen, den hast du kaum verstanden. Er konnte den Akzent aber auch etwas abmildern, was ihn aber angestrengt hat.
Die Nachbarn meiner Eltern sprechen perfekt Plattdeutsch. Da verstehst du auch kein Wort. Natürlich können sie aber auch normal hochdeutsch reden.
Ich denke daher, dass wenn du in einem Land aufwächst, in dem überwiegend arabisch gesprochen wird, du die Sprache kannst, bzw. sie auf jeden Fall verstehst -- verstehen ist ja immer leichter als sprechen.
Ich hab nur eben in letzter Zeit in den Medien aufgespappt, dass es einige Asylsuchende gibt, die angeblich aus Syrien stammten, aber kein Wort der dort verwendeten Sprache können und das ist meiner Meinung nach schon ein Zeichen, dass das wahre Herkunftsland verschleiert wird. Wieso auch immer.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es gibt aber auch die extrem Bemühten, die selbstständig Deutsch lernten und jede Arbeit
> annehmen. Diese sehr oft Illegal im Land lebenden, die ohne staatlichen Hilfe über die Runden
> kommen, findet man aber nicht in blosstellenden Reportagen, weil sie mit niemanden reden
> würden. Nach ein paar Jahren im Land gibt es jetzt schon die juristischen Wege, über Härte-
> ...



Das ist wieder die Sache mit dem fehlenden Einwanderungsgesetz. 
Man muss den Menschen die Möglichkeit geht, einen legalen Aufenthaltsstatus zu geben, ohne dass das Jahre dauert und er ständig mit Abschiebung rechnen muss. 
Aber die Politik verweigert sich dessen ja und macht eine Asylpolitik, die alles daran setzt, Asyl zu verhindern.



iknowit schrieb:


> seitens der politik plant man schon den mindestlohn von 8,50€ wieder auszuhebeln um flüchtlinge dauerhaft in   jobs zu bringen.
> also wie vermutet. größtenteils kanonenfutter für die wirtschaft.
> 
> _Der Anteil von Analphabeten in den Herkunftsstaaten sei meist hoch, in Afghanistan etwa liege er bei mehr als 50 Prozent bei den 14- bis 29-Jährigen._
> ...



Ich hab gestern Anne Will noch gesehen -- gab ja Fußball  -- und da war wurde über einen Flüchtling gesprochen, der schon etwas länger hier ist und der hatte eine Stelle als Küchenhilfe in Aussicht. Für eben die 8.50€/h Mindestlohn.
Das Amt hat die Zustimmung verweigert mit der Begründung, dass der Standard Lohnt für die Arbeit und dem Ort 12,50€/h beträgt.
Einerseits natürlich schade für den Flüchtling, der keine Arbeit bekommt, andererseits aber auch nachvollziehbar, da er das Lohnniveau absenken würde.
Ich frage mich ja, wieso der Arbeitgeber ihm nicht, genau wie alle anderen, die 12,5€/h bezahlt?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



iknowit schrieb:


> das reale anfangsgehalt eines ingenieurs liegt, wenn man sich die stellenausschreibungen ansieht bei 1600-2000€ brutto.


Statistiken sagen dazu anderes. Zeitarbeitsfirmen zahlen z.T. gut und geben Dir am Anfang die Chance, 
mehrere Betriebe anzuschauen. Überall gibt es freie Stellen, gute Leute werden übernommen. Gerade 
mit der neuen Begrenzung der Zeitverträge auf 18 Monate werden erheblich mehr übernommen, als
vor ein paar Jahren.

Ich meine natürlich keine "Batschler" und auch bei Architekten sieht es erbärmlich aus, Es ging um
gut gebildete, also ab Master auswärts, und in ernstzunehmenden Fachrichtungen. Dann braucht man
auch keine Konkurrenzangst vor Flüchtlingen zu haben.

Jedem steht hier die Möglichkeit frei. Er muss es nur wollen und lernen. Das ist beschwerlich, aber 
die freie Entscheidung, so einem das Elternhaus nicht zuviele Steine in den Weg legt.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



iknowit schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IRZkYjtCOMk
> "zuletzt hat die ingenieurin 60.000€ im jahr verdient. jetzt findet sie nur noch jobs um weniger als die hälfte."



Pssst! Schweig Stil, stelle nicht das große Konstrukt des "Fachkräftemangels" in Frage.
Du kannst doch nicht etwas in Frage stellen was es nicht gibt! 




			
				Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab gestern Anne Will noch gesehen -- gab ja Fußball   -- und da war wurde über einen Flüchtling gesprochen, der schon etwas  länger hier ist und der hatte eine Stelle als Küchenhilfe in Aussicht.  Für eben die 8.50€/h Mindestlohn.
> Das Amt hat die Zustimmung verweigert mit der Begründung, dass der Standard Lohnt für die Arbeit und dem Ort 12,50€/h beträgt.
> Einerseits natürlich schade für den Flüchtling, der keine Arbeit  bekommt, andererseits aber auch nachvollziehbar, da er das Lohnniveau  absenken würde.
> Ich frage mich ja, wieso der Arbeitgeber ihm nicht, genau wie alle anderen, die 12,5€/h bezahlt?



Weil man versucht die Löhne zu drücken, auf den einen Fall wo das Amt mal sein Veto einlegt gibt es sicher genügend Fälle wo es einfach, mangels Kapazität es zu prüfen, durchgewunken wird, darum macht man solche Maschen in der Regel.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



iknowit schrieb:


> seitens der politik plant man schon den mindestlohn von 8,50€ wieder auszuhebeln um ...



Weite Teile der Regierung versuchen den Mindestlohne auszuhebeln, seitdem er das erste mal vorgeschlagen wurde. Da braucht es kein "um".




iknowit schrieb:


> die hochqualifizierten fachkräfte findet man auch schon am arbeiterstrich.
> arbeitskraft wird zukünftig billig wie dreck. sagte ein ökonom auf der uni .



"wird"? Auf Seiten der Arbeitnehmer/Sklaven ist Arbeitskraft schon heute billig wie Dreck. Und mit Qualifikation hat das nur bedingt etwas zu tun. Der Spezialisierungsgrad ist heute in vielen Bereichen so hoch, dass auch hochqualifizierte Leute viel Glück brauchen, um überhaupt eine Stellenausschreibung zu finden, für die ihre Qualifikation was wert ist. Gibt genug Akademiker, die zumindest vorrübergehend HartzIV beziehen - und auch nur deswegen wieder einen Job finden, weil sie meist in der Lage sind, sich in neue Dinge reinzudenken. Aber nicht, weil ihre Bildung irgendetwas zum Job beiträgt.


----------



## Woohoo (24. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der Spezialisierungsgrad ist heute in vielen Bereichen so hoch, dass auch hochqualifizierte Leute viel Glück brauchen, um überhaupt eine Stellenausschreibung zu finden, für die ihre Qualifikation was wert ist. Gibt genug Akademiker, die zumindest vorrübergehend HartzIV beziehen - und auch nur deswegen wieder einen Job finden, weil sie meist in der Lage sind, sich in neue Dinge reinzudenken. Aber nicht, weil ihre Bildung irgendetwas zum Job beiträgt.




Stellenausschreibung: 
"Wir suchen einen Ingenieur der sich auf die Konstruktion von Hinterrädern spezialisiert hat, besonders auf das Rad hinten links und in diesem Bereich mindestens 5 Jahre Erfahrung hat." 

Und dann wundern, dass kein geigneter Kandidat gefunden wird. 


Ich hoffe du hast mittlerweile einen guten Job in der Biologiebranche gefunden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Gibt genug Akademiker, die zumindest vorrübergehend HartzIV beziehen - und auch nur deswegen wieder einen Job finden, weil sie meist in der Lage sind, sich in neue Dinge reinzudenken. Aber nicht, weil ihre Bildung irgendetwas zum Job beiträgt.


Ähhhhh, der wesentliche Teil eines Studiums ist es doch, selbstständig zu lernen, jede Aufgabe zu lösen. Das differenziert ein Studium gegenüber Ausbildungen. Darum ist der Unterschied zwischen Fachhochschulen und Universitäten auch immer wieder erkennbar. Heute, mit den unerträglich verschultem Bätschla- und Mastersystem wird leider viel zerstört, was früher Universitäre Bildung ausmachte.

Warten wir es ab, wie sich die Flüchtlingssituation verändern wird. Ich halte unterschiedliche Wege, von Mauern bis hin zu weitestgehend geöffneten Grenzen, für möglich. In den nächsten Wochen wird viel passieren. Im Idealfall gibt es einen Schulterschluss von Amis und Russen und zusammen mit der EU einen kurzen und schnellen Prozess gegen den IS, der von der arabischen Welt mitgetragen wird. Es wird aber vermutlich ganz anders kommen, was die Flüchtlingsströme tendenziell erhöhen wird. Das Machtvakuum ist in der Region so riesig, dass der Kuchen an jede Partei fallen könnte. Ich setze auf die Kurden, dass sie die Region langsam befrieden.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (25. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

@woohoo
Und natürlich ansonsten auch schon mindestens 10 Jahre Berufserfahrung haben,keinesfalls über 40 aber Familienplanung abgeschlossen. Genauer gesagt, möglichst keine Kinder.

@Treshold
Wenn man sich mal so manche Kommentare unter YouTube-Videos oder Bewertungen zu Apps anschaut, könnte man schon denken,dass verdammt viele Deutsche unsere Sprache nur grob beherrschen. 

@interessierterUser
Auch wenn ich mit Dir in diesem Thread häufig einer Meinung bin,aber Zeitarbeitsfirmen finde ich ganz übel.
Klar ist es manchmal eine Möglichkeit, überhaupt erstmal einen Fuss in Die Tür eines Unternehmens zu bekommen, aber bei Stellen mit eher geringeren Anforderung an die Qualifikation (Produktion, Montage, Bandarbeit) wird das doch eher aus.genutzt, um nicht die hohen Löhne des Stammpersonals zahlen zu müssen und nicht, um kurzfristige Spitzen abzudecken.
Ähnlich wie bei eigenen Subunternehmen und Werksverträgen.
Daran sind die Gewerkschaften mit ihren in der Vergangenheit teilweise überzogenen Forderungen auch nicht unschuldig. IG Metall vorne weg.
2500-3000 Euro netto und mehr, 35 Tage Urlaub, Betriebsrente usw sind für einen Hauptschüler ohne Berufsausbildung natürlich super, aber ist auch klar, dass das nicht immer so weitergehen kann, wenn Unternehmen international wettbewerbsfähig bleiben wollen. 

Da werden nur selten Leute übernommen, da leicht austauschbar, falls das nicht sowieso untersagt ist.
Für die Beschäftigten ist das oft totaler Mist.
Wie soll sich jemand etwas aufbauen, wenn man nicht weiß, wo man einige Zeit später unterkommen kann.
Selbst in Religionen mit viel Industrie sind die Unternehmen in der näheren Umgebung irgendwann abgegrast.

Ich finde das keine schöne Entwicklung, genauso die Sache mit Minijobs.
Klar hat hier im Prinzip jeder die Möglichkeit Karriere zu machen und sich weiterbilden (jedenfalls in der Theorie, die Statistiken über Chancengleichheit je nach sozialer Herkunft usw kennst Du sicher)
Aber nicht jeder ist für eine Führungskraft geschaffen, außerdem braucht man nicht nur Häuptlingep sondern auch Indianer.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich mit Dir in diesem Thread häufig einer Meinung bin,aber Zeitarbeitsfirmen finde ich ganz übel....


Wir sind auch diesmal dicht beisammen, du musst nur genau lesen, was ich geschrieben habe. Ich habe es bewusst auf höhere Qualifikationen gemünzt. Was am unteren Gehaltsende passiert, ist eine Ungerechtigkeit sondergleichen, bezogen auf die Angestellten. Für Firmen sind allerdings der extrem schwankende Markt und die minimalen Margen ein Problem. Es hilft niemandem etwas, wenn eine Firma beste Sozialleistungen bieten und dann Pleite geht. Es ist zweischneidig. Trotzdem erhöht das System Ungleichheit und produziert Unfrieden. Das rächt sich auf Dauer.

Höher Qualifizierte sollten es als Chance sehen. Ich habe das Spielchen einmal für sechs Jahre mit gemacht und mir über je zwei Jahre drei Firmen angeschaut. Was nützt Dir die beste Firma, mit bestem Betriebsklima und angenehmer Arbeit, wenn sie quasi pleite ist? Das weiss man aber erst, wenn man quasi intern dazu gehört. Hätte man einen Arbeitsvertrag unterschrieben, sieht es gar nicht gut aus, sich nach kurzer Zeit wieder wo anders zu bewerben. Die zweite Firma wäre ideal gewesen und bot mir mehrere Stellen zur Auswahl an, wurde aber parallel von einer typischen amerikanischen Krake aufgekauft. Da habe ich Prinzipien. Also wieder Glück gehabt. Der Lebenslauf bleibt fehlerfrei. Die dritte Firma war nicht ideal, aber zumindest stabil und gut aufgestellt. 

Viele vergessen, dass es für Firmen teurer ist, Leiharbeiter einzustellen, als feste Mitarbeiter. Es geht um den Stundensatz, den die Leiharbeitsfirma bekommt. Den kennen die meisten Angestellten nicht. Einfach mal bei der Firma, in der man eingesetzt ist, nachfragen. Auch die wissen gerne, was man bekommt, um die Seriösität des Dienstleisters zu beurteilen. Im unteren Bereich gibt es z.T. 100% Aufschlag, im oberen Bereich oft nur 20%.

Wo kommen jetzt die Flüchtlinge ins Spiel. Wir stehen im mörderischen internationalen Vergleich und jeder Cent wird bewertet. Auslagerungen sind gang und gäbe und Bezeichnungen wie Best Cost Country sind nichts anderes als ein Maß für optimale Ausbeutung. Ein zweiter Billig-Arbeitsmarkt kann aber hier und da weitere Auslagerung verhindern. Es mag zynisch klingen, aber die auf diesem zweiten Arbeitsmarkt Ausgebeuteten bekommen hier immer noch mehr, als sie z.B. in der Ukraine im neu zu errichtenden Werk an Reallohn bekommen würden. Bei uns bleiben dann Produktionen erhalten, die es der Entwicklung erheblich einfacher machen, als ständig in die zweite Welt zur Inspektion zu fliegen.

Problem an der Sache ist nur, dass Deutschland eine der letzten Volkswirtschaften ist, in der es noch so gerade funktioniert. Alle anderen zerbrechen vermutlich. Die Zinsen sind überall fast auf Null, der Spielraum des Kapitalismus ist ebenso bei null und das nächste kleine Husten lässt das Kartenhaus zusammenfallen. China mag zwar noch gutes Wachstum auf dem Papier haben, Umweltzerstörung, Infrastrukturmängeln und ineffiziente Verwaltung bremsen aber so extrem, dass sich auch hier, zusammen mit dem möglichen Platzen der einen oder anderen Blase, eine klare Wende erkennen lässt. Japan ist tot, völlig überaltert, überschuldet und rohstofffrei. Mit Abschaltung der Kernkraftwerke war das Kapitel Japan erledigt. Das siecht jetzt vor sich hin, die Konkurrenz China, Korea, Taiwan, Vietnam vor der Tür. Dazu drohen militärische Konflikte, China sucht den Konflikt. Die USA sind ebenso völlig an Boden, der Dollar eigentlich nur noch ein Stück Papier ohne realen Gegenwert. England ist ohne Industie, Frankreich macht alles falsch und Russland wird gerade von allen Seiten kaputt gespielt. Die Bric-Staaten schwächeln auch auf ganzer Line.

Wir haben mit den Flüchtlingen jetzt ein paar Möglichkeiten. Wir machen die Grenzen dicht und haben nur noch Konfliktstaaten um uns herum. Weissrussland hat gar nichts, die Ukraine ist Kriegsgebiet, die Türkei zerreibt sich wie immer in der Geschichte, weil sie sich alle Nachbarn zum Feind macht, der Nahe Osten ist völlig verfallen, auf Ägypten setze ich noch, aber das steht auf Messers Schneide, Libyen ist bekannt verfallen, Tunesien ist noch ein Lichtblick, aber mit hohem IS-Risiko, Algerien und Marokko einfach nur unbedeutend. Um die gesamte EU ist ein Konfliktgürtel und innerhalb der EU zerfällt auch viel, Griechenland, Portugal, Italien.

Wenn wir es aber schaffen, den Absatzmarkt nicht in fremden Ländern zu suchen, weil es gibt kaum noch neue Märkte, sondern einfach die Einwohnerzahl der EU erhöhen, und selbst 5 Millionen Flüchtlinge wären nur 1% unserer Bevölkerung, dann kann das eine Option sein, um wieder für ein paar Jahre Stabilität zu bekommen. Die EU kann daran wachsen, stärker werden, wieder Industrie aufbauen und unabhängiger werden. Und parallel langsam die Konflikte in den Nachbarstaaten lösen. Als Vision sehe ich eine EU, die Nordafrika und den nahen Osten mit integriert, z.B. im Gebiet des alten römischen Reiches. Die Kultur ist da und wir müssen positiv und integrativ vorleben.

Das kann fürchterlich nach hinten los gehen, und wir können uns die gesamten Konflikte der Nachbarstaaten ins Land holen und wir können den Zerfall der EU beschleunigen. Aber ich hoffe und denke, wenn wir die nächsten zwanzig Jahre stabil bleiben, dass diese Zeit ausreichen kann, um die Nachbarn zu befrieden und dann mit den bis dahin gut gebildeten Flüchtlingen, die zurück gehen und die alte Heimat aufbauen und demokratisieren, eine neue Ära einleiten. Dann auf Basis regenerativer Energien, die uns das erste Mal in der Geschichte vom Kapitalismus entkoppeln können, weil jeder mit eigener Energie und 3D-Drucker alles im Überfluss hat und wir beginnen können, eine Gesellschaft auf Kooperation und aufbauendem Wissen, denn auf materiellem Gewinn zu errichten. In zwanzig Jahren ist die Technik so weit, mit Computern, der Leistungsfähigkeit eines Hundegehirns.

Die Zeitarbeit, um den Bogen nach einem kleinen fiktivem Rundumschlag zurück zu finden, ist genau das Instrument, um die Flüchtlinge hier und heute in den Arbeitsmarkt zu bringen. Keine Firma würde Flüchtlinge in nennenswerter Zahl einstellen. Die picken sich ein paar Rosinen raus.Genau das ist der erste Schritt zur Stabilisierung. Arbeit für die Flüchtlinge und nicht Ausgrenzung, Asylverfahren und Abschiebung. Problematisch ist dabei nur, den richtigen Kompromiss an Zustrom zu finden. Ich halte Europaweit irgendwas um 500.000 Flüchtlinge pro Jahr als Einwanderer für sinnvoll.


----------



## Threshold (25. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ähhhhh, der wesentliche Teil eines Studiums ist es doch, selbstständig zu lernen, jede Aufgabe zu lösen. Das differenziert ein Studium gegenüber Ausbildungen. Darum ist der Unterschied zwischen Fachhochschulen und Universitäten auch immer wieder erkennbar. Heute, mit den unerträglich verschultem Bätschla- und Mastersystem wird leider viel zerstört, was früher Universitäre Bildung ausmachte.



Na na na, ich hab schon eine Menge Studierte kennen gelernt, die keinen Plan hatten. Erzähl mir also nicht, dass ein Studium einen erkennbaren Unterschied macht. 
Wie überall muss sich auch ein Studierter weiter bilden und sich anpassen, erst dann wird er auch wertvoll sein. Das gleiche gilt aber auch für einen Elektriker oder Maschinenschlosser. 



Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> @Treshold
> Wenn man sich mal so manche Kommentare unter YouTube-Videos oder Bewertungen zu Apps anschaut, könnte man schon denken,dass verdammt viele Deutsche unsere Sprache nur grob beherrschen.



Die sind für mich jetzt auch nicht wirklich der Maßstab für den Bildungsgrad in Deutschland.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (25. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Threshold schrieb:


> .
> .
> .
> Die sind für mich jetzt auch nicht wirklich der Maßstab für den Bildungsgrad in Deutschland.



Die Pisa-Studien im internationalen Vergleich hoffentlich auch nicht. 

War auch nicht ernst gemeint. Trotzdem ist das aber echt übel. Wäre es nicht so traurig, könnte man darüber lachen.


----------



## Threshold (25. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Die Pisa-Studien im internationalen Vergleich hoffentlich auch nicht.



Nein, keine Sorge. Ich habe ja zwei Schulpflichtige Kinder und weiß daher, was teilweise für einen Unsinn gelehrt wird, nur damit man bei der Pisa Studie gut abschneidet.
Echt erschreckend, dass nur noch solche Zahlen wichtig sind anstatt mal zu schauen, was für das Leben und den beruflichen Weg wichtig sind.



Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> War auch nicht ernst gemeint. Trotzdem ist das aber echt übel. Wäre es nicht so traurig, könnte man darüber lachen.



Ich erwarte auch nicht perfekte Ausdrucksweise oder gut sitzende Grammatik, aber ich erwarte, um wieder zum Thema zurück zu kommen, dass man die Sprache lernt, wenn man hier ist, bzw. hier Schutz sucht, bleiben möchte, Arbeit sucht, eben sowas.
Die Sprache ist das wichtigste, nur wenn ich die Sprache kann, kann ich auch am sozialen Leben einer Gemeinschaft teilnehmen und kriege auch was über die Lebensweise der Bevölkerung mit.
Ich erwarte von den Sylanten/Flüchtlingen, dass sie sich da bemühen und ich erwarte vom Staat, dass er genügend Angebote bereitstellt.


----------



## Iconoclast (25. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Massenschlägerei unter Flüchtlingen, Merkel rutscht extrem ab in Umfragen, massiv gestiegene Meinungen der Deutschen, dass das alles nix taugt. Wer hätte das alles gedacht. Langsam scheint ja auch der Rest aufzuwachen, wird auch Zeit. [emoji4]


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich erwarte von den Sylanten/Flüchtlingen, dass sie sich da bemühen und ich erwarte vom Staat, dass er genügend Angebote bereitstellt.


Syrischer Geschäftsmann in Deutschland: "Ich möchte hier Steuern zahlen" - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Iconoclast (25. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Syrischer Geschäftsmann in Deutschland: "Ich möchte hier Steuern zahlen" - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Der Spiegel ist bekannt für massive Zensur gegen andere Meinungen und allgemein ein sehr gutes Stück links einzuordnen. Google mal nach Spiegel und Zensur. Die malen sich die Welt häufig wie sie denen gefällt. Das ist häufig so glaubhaft wie rechte Käseblätter.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Iconoclast schrieb:


> Der Spiegel ist bekannt für massive Zensur gegen andere Meinungen und allgemein ein sehr gutes Stück links einzuordnen. Google mal nach Spiegel und Zensur. Die malen sich die Welt häufig wie sie denen gefällt. Das ist häufig so glaubhaft wie rechte Käseblätter.


Der Spiegel zensiert persönliche Angriffe und verfassungsfeindliche sowie straftrechtlich relevante Beiträge. 
Dazu gibt es ein paar Uhrzeiten, in denen niemand moderiert. Die rechtsextremen Krakeler z.B. aus dem 
politikforum.net kenne ich zu genau, um schallend zu lachen, wenn von "Zensur"gesprochen wird. Wir hatten
das Thema auch hier. Der Seitenbetreiber ist für den Inhalt der Kommentare verantwortlich. Löschen hilft
gegen Klagen durch sich in der Anonymität versteckenden Strafttätern.

Was hat die Artikelqualität damit zu tun, wenn man nicht jedem Braunen ein öffentliches Forum für Kommentare
gibt? Du willst also behaupten, dass das Interview fingiert war und es keine gut ausgebildeten Syrer gibt, die 
hier arbeiten wollen?

Und um zur ausgewogenen Meinung ein extrem rechtslastiges Blatt zu zitieren, siehe diesen link:
Flüchtlinge: Syrer werden die zweiten Vietnamesen sein - DIE WELT


----------



## Threshold (25. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Iconoclast schrieb:


> Der Spiegel ist bekannt für massive Zensur gegen andere Meinungen und allgemein ein sehr gutes Stück links einzuordnen. Google mal nach Spiegel und Zensur. Die malen sich die Welt häufig wie sie denen gefällt. Das ist häufig so glaubhaft wie rechte Käseblätter.



Seit der Spiegel den Merkel Speichelaufleser Blome eingestellt hat, glaube ich dem Blatt sowieso nur noch die Hälfte.


----------



## Woohoo (25. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Syrer werden die zweiten Vietnamesen sein - DIE WELT



Wenn Sie dann noch fast alle Atheisten werden. 

_"Die große Mehrheit der Vietnamesen bekennt sich zu keinem Glauben. Laut  einer 2004 veröffentlichten Studie sind 81,5 % der Vietnamesen Atheisten."
Wiki

_
_
*In Deutschland fast jeder Dritte ein "falscher Syrer".*


Prozess in Darmstadt
_Ein Vater soll die 19-jährige Tochter umgebracht, die Mutter dabei  zugesehen haben. Laut Anklage wollten die Eltern die Familienehre retten  beziehungsweise wiederherstellen. 
Der 52-Jährige habe der schlafenden 19-Jährigen "minutenlang ihren Hals  zugedrückt", die Mutter sei einverstanden und dabei gewesen.


----------



## Sparanus (25. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Jop,
die Religion muss in Grenzen gehalten werden sonst gibt es sowas wie in den USA mit komischen Sekten.


----------



## Woohoo (25. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Dieser Vorfall zeigt einmal mehr was alles falsch läuft. Der Staat schiebt nicht ab darauf folgt emotionale Erpressung. 

NÃ¼rnberg: FlÃ¼chtlinge im Hungerstreik - Bayern - SÃ¼ddeutsche.de
_„Die Flüchtlinge aus dem Iran,   Afghanistan und Äthiopien, die seit Monaten in der Innenstadt in   Nürnberg gegen ihre Situation protestieren, verschärfen jetzt ihren   Hungerstreik.
Das Bundesamt für Flüchtlinge hätte ihre Asylanträge abgelehnt, seitdem *lebten sie als Geduldete in Deutschland - einige seit sechs Jahren.* Als Geduldete bekämen sie immer nur eine auf drei Monate befristete Aufenthaltserlaubnis.“_


----------



## isnicable (25. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Jop,
> die Religion muss in Grenzen gehalten werden sonst gibt es sowas wie in den USA mit komischen Sekten.


Die Grenzen sind ja zum Glück geregelt:

Grundgesetz

Artikel 4
(1) Die Freiheit des Glaubens, des Gewissens und die Freiheit des religiösen und weltanschaulichen Bekenntnisses sind unverletzlich.
(2) Die ungestörte Religionsausübung wird gewährleistet.


----------



## Threshold (25. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Jop,
> die Religion muss in Grenzen gehalten werden sonst gibt es sowas wie in den USA mit komischen Sekten.



Also für mich sind alle monotheistischen Religion Sekten und die Anhänger halt etwas komisch.


----------



## Sparanus (25. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Danke, dass ich komisch bin. 

Nein guck dir doch das in den USA an. Scientology und schlimmere, sind dort viel weiter verbreitet als hier. 
Oder die älteren Sekten sind alle von Europa dort hin, Amish und Co sprechen sogar einen deutschen Dialekt.


----------



## Dennisth (25. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Woohoo schrieb:


> Dieser Vorfall zeigt einmal mehr was alles falsch läuft. Der Staat schiebt nicht ab darauf folgt emotionale Erpressung.
> 
> NÃ¼rnberg: FlÃ¼chtlinge im Hungerstreik - Bayern - SÃ¼ddeutsche.de
> _„Die Flüchtlinge aus dem Iran,   Afghanistan und Äthiopien, die seit Monaten in der Innenstadt in   Nürnberg gegen ihre Situation protestieren, verschärfen jetzt ihren   Hungerstreik.
> Das Bundesamt für Flüchtlinge hätte ihre Asylanträge abgelehnt, seitdem *lebten sie als Geduldete in Deutschland - einige seit sechs Jahren.* Als Geduldete bekämen sie immer nur eine auf drei Monate befristete Aufenthaltserlaubnis.“_



Also folgende Schlüsse daraus ziehen:
- abgelehnte Asylanträge direkt bzw. zeitnah ( innerhalb eines Monats) wieder abschieben
- den Hungerstreik ignorieren. Ist doch super, dass die ihre Kosten senken möchten. Wenn die weniger Essen -> weniger kosten für uns -> mehr Geld für andere.
- Medien erklären das die das freiwillig machen und bei Todesfällen durch zu wenig essen -> Pech gehabt -> Kein Mitleid


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Dennisth schrieb:


> - Medien erklären das die das freiwillig machen und bei Todesfällen durch zu wenig essen -> Pech gehabt -> Kein Mitleid


Was soll man dazu sagen. Vielleicht würde Dir ein freiwilliges Jahr in diesem Verein helfen, aber ich befürchte, es ist Hopfen und Malz verloren.
https://www.aerzte-ohne-grenzen.de/


----------



## Dennisth (25. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Was soll man dazu sagen. Vielleicht würde Dir ein freiwilliges Jahr in diesem Verein helfen, aber ich befürchte, es ist Hopfen und Malz verloren.
> https://www.aerzte-ohne-grenzen.de/



Was will ich da und erkläre mir mal bitte mit logischen Argumenten, warum ich für Personen die FREIWILLIG auf Nahrung und Wasser verzichten Mitleid empfinden soll?


----------



## Rolk (25. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Dennisth schrieb:


> Was will ich da und erkläre mir mal bitte mit logischen Argumenten, warum ich für Personen die FREIWILLIG auf Nahrung und Wasser verzichten Mitleid empfinden soll?



Vielleicht weil sie Gefahr laufen zu dem erschreckend niedrigen Prozentsatz zu gehören, der tatsächlich und nicht nur auf dem Papier abgeschoben wird.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Dennisth schrieb:


> Was will ich da und erkläre mir mal bitte mit logischen Argumenten, warum ich für Personen die FREIWILLIG auf Nahrung und Wasser verzichten Mitleid empfinden soll?


Wie stehst Du zu Menschen, die freiwillig mit dem Motorrad stürzen?
Wie zu Bergsteigern, die freiwillig abstürzen?
Wie zu Selbstmördern, die sich auf die Gleise gelegt haben?
Wo ziehst Du Deine Grenze zur Hilfsbereitschaft?

Gehst Du an allen dreien vorbei mit den menschenverachtenden Worten " Pech gehabt"?
Du sollst kein Mitleid haben, es wäre schön wenn ihr versteht, dass man Menschen in Not hilft
und sie nicht als "Schwachmaten" verunglimpft, wie man es hier von anderen lesen muss.



Rolk schrieb:


> Vielleicht weil sie Gefahr laufen zu dem erschreckend niedrigen Prozentsatz zu gehören, der tatsächlich und nicht nur auf dem Papier abgeschoben wird.


Wie viel Prozent werden abgeschoben und wieviele nicht? Was empfindest Du, wenn Du so einen Artikel liest?
https://www.wsws.org/de/articles/2015/09/09/koso-s09.html
_"Die Polizei kam mitten in der Nacht. „Zwei Tage vorher habe ich erfahren, dass wir abgeschoben werden sollen“,
sagt Frau Murtezi. „Ich dachte, ich gehe einfach raus und bringe mich um."_


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Dennisth schrieb:


> Also folgende Schlüsse daraus ziehen:
> - abgelehnte Asylanträge direkt bzw. zeitnah ( innerhalb eines Monats) wieder abschieben
> - den Hungerstreik ignorieren. Ist doch super, dass die ihre Kosten senken möchten. Wenn die weniger Essen -> weniger kosten für uns -> mehr Geld für andere.
> - Medien erklären das die das freiwillig machen und bei Todesfällen durch zu wenig essen -> Pech gehabt -> Kein Mitleid



Ist sicherlich nicht der Weisheit letzter Schuss. Auf der einen Seite aber zu verstehen wenn dadurch versucht wird den Aufenthalt zu erzwingen.  Ich persönlich finde solche Methoden auch für voll daneben


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ähhhhh, der wesentliche Teil eines Studiums ist es doch, selbstständig zu lernen, jede Aufgabe zu lösen. Das differenziert ein Studium gegenüber Ausbildungen. Darum ist der Unterschied zwischen Fachhochschulen und Universitäten auch immer wieder erkennbar. Heute, mit den unerträglich verschultem Bätschla- und Mastersystem wird leider viel zerstört, was früher Universitäre Bildung ausmachte.



Also in der Rubrik "selbstständig neue Probleme lösen" dürfte die Lektion/Aufgabenstellung "du bist das Leben in einer industrialisierten Zivilgesellschaft gewöhnt. Die Infrastruktur in deiner Gegend wird von millitanten Oppositionellen erobert. Die Grenzen deines Landes werden von Islamisten überrannt. Die offizielle Regierung sprengt dein Haus mit Sprengstofffässern in die Luft. Wie überlebst du?" wohl selbst Diplomstudiengängen überlegen sein, auf die realen Anforderungen des Arbeitsmarktes sind die Flüchtlinge also hervorragend vorbereitet 
Jetzt müssen die Arbeitgeber nur noch die deutsche Bürokratenmentalität ablegen und darüber hinwegsehen, dass diese "Fähigkeit zum lösen komplexer Probleme, auch unter Zeitdruck und hohem Stress" (na wenn das mal keine 1:1 Forderung ist) nicht mit einem Universitätsabschluss bestätigt wird.




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wenn wir es aber schaffen, den Absatzmarkt nicht in fremden Ländern zu suchen, weil es gibt kaum noch neue Märkte, sondern einfach die Einwohnerzahl der EU erhöhen, und selbst 5 Millionen Flüchtlinge wären nur 1% unserer Bevölkerung, dann kann das eine Option sein, um wieder für ein paar Jahre Stabilität zu bekommen. Die EU kann daran wachsen,...



Märkte wachsen nicht mit Leuten, sondern mit Kapital. Die Flüchtlinge als solche werden, da sie ihr Vermögen im Schnitt unter dem EU-Mittel liegt, da sogar kontraproduktiv sein - genauso wie zusätzlich, dringend zu erledigende Tätigkeiten keine Arbeitsplätze generieren, solange kein zusätzlicher Lohn da ist. Aber mit etwas Glück sehen ein paar EU Staaten mit Entscheidungsgewalt (oder genauer: die deutsche Regierung) ein, dass ein paar Investitionen in Infrastruktur&Co nötig sind.
Und das dürfte die regionale Wirtschaft weitaus mehr ankurbeln, als Kredite an Banken zu verschenken und unterm Strich sogar weniger kosten.




Woohoo schrieb:


> Wenn Sie dann noch fast alle Atheisten werden.
> 
> _"Die große Mehrheit der Vietnamesen bekennt sich zu keinem Glauben. Laut  einer 2004 veröffentlichten Studie sind 81,5 % der Vietnamesen Atheisten."
> Wiki_


_

Äh: Du weißt schon, dass Vietnam eine sozialistische Einparteien-Diktatur ist, die religiöse Organisationen streng reglementiert? Das sich 82% aller Vietnamesen nicht aktiv zu einer der Hand voll anerkannten Religionen bekennen heißt nicht, dass sie ungläubig sind.
Da reicht übrigens schon ein Blick in die Kopfzeile der englischen Wikipedia:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Religion_in_Vietnam
74% (neuere Studie, als die in D zitierte) "unreligiös oder Volksglauben" + "45% praktizieren Volksreligionen" =  <30% Atheisten. Selbst Deutschland dürfte mehr haben, obwohl hier zahlreiche Leute pro Forma noch zu den sehr gut organisierten christlichen Kirchen gezählt werden.




Woohoo schrieb:



			[FONT=&]Dieser Vorfall zeigt einmal mehr was alles falsch läuft. Der Staat schiebt nicht ab darauf folgt emotionale Erpressung. 
[/FONT]
  [FONT=&]NÃ¼rnberg: FlÃ¼chtlinge im Hungerstreik - Bayern - SÃ¼ddeutsche.de[/FONT]
[FONT=&]„Die Flüchtlinge aus dem Iran,   Afghanistan und Äthiopien, die seit Monaten in der Innenstadt in   Nürnberg gegen ihre Situation protestieren, verschärfen jetzt ihren   Hungerstreik.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&]Das Bundesamt für Flüchtlinge hätte ihre Asylanträge abgelehnt, seitdem *lebten sie als Geduldete in Deutschland - einige seit sechs Jahren.* Als Geduldete bekämen sie immer nur eine auf drei Monate befristete Aufenthaltserlaubnis.“[/FONT]

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....




Dennisth schrieb:



			Also folgende Schlüsse daraus ziehen:
- abgelehnte Asylanträge direkt bzw. zeitnah ( innerhalb eines Monats) wieder abschieben
- den Hungerstreik ignorieren. Ist doch super, dass die ihre Kosten senken möchten. Wenn die weniger Essen -> weniger kosten für uns -> mehr Geld für andere.
- Medien erklären das die das freiwillig machen und bei Todesfällen durch zu wenig essen -> Pech gehabt -> Kein Mitleid
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Äh: Ihr kennt schon die entsprechende Rechtslage, oder?
In den genannten Herkunftsländern droht bekanntermaßen Gefahr für Leib und Leben und damit ist die nicht-Abschiebung keine Gnadentat, sondern schlichtweg gesetzlich vorgeschrieben. Das ist übrigens ein sehr typischer Status für Kriegsflüchtlinge, um die es hier und in der ganzen Debatte ja primär geht:
Wie einige Threadteilnehmer nicht müde werden zu zitieren, hat jemand, der davor flieht erschossen zu werden, keinen Asylanspruch. Dafür müsste er aus irgendwelchen Gründen systematisch verfolgt werden. "Assad wirft Fassbomben auf mich wie auf alle anderen in der Region" oder "der IS will mir die Kehle durchschneiden weil ich mich nicht unterwerfe" sind KEINE Asylgründe. Derartige Flüchtlinge werden aber eben auch nicht ans offene Messer geliefert, sondern "geduldet" - mit dem rechtlichen Hintergedanken, dass diese Duldung abläuft, sobald die Gefahr vorbei ist.

Wie man sich vielleicht vorstellen kann ist das für Leute, in deren Herkunftsländern auch nach 6 Jahren noch kein sicheres Leben möglich ist, eine Scheißsituation. Und in Afghanistan und dem Irak wird auch in 6 oder in 16 Jahren noch keine Ruhe eingekehrt haben. Diese Leute leben also de facto dauerhaft in Deutschland. Aber sie können sich kein neues Leben aufbauen (z.T. nicht einmal nen Job oder ne Wohnung finden), weil sie nächstes Quartal möglicherweise in den Tod geschickt werden._


----------



## Dennisth (25. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wie stehst Du zu Menschen, die freiwillig mit dem Motorrad stürzen?



Wenn die stürzen, weil die zu schnell gefahren sind, sich überschätzt haben oder anderen imponieren wollen -> Pech gehabt



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wie zu Bergsteigern, die freiwillig abstürzen?



Bei Materialfehlern: Mein Mitleid und bedauern.
Bei freiwilligem Selbstmord -> Siehe unten



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wie zu Selbstmördern, die sich auf die Gleise gelegt haben?



Vielleicht sollten die daran denken, dass der Zugführer einen Schock / Trauma fürs leben hat nur weil die keinen Sinn mehr in ihrem Leben gesehen haben. Also habe ich Mitleid mit dem Zugführer.
Wenn die Person sein / ihr Leben beenden will, warum sollte ich damit Mitleid haben? Weil sie es ja so schwer im Leben hatte? Ja und? Habe ich auch, trotzdem versuche ich das beste daraus zu machen. Das Leben ist halt kein Ponny-Hof.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wo ziehst Du Deine Grenze zur Hilfsbereitschaft?
> 
> Gehst Du an allen dreien vorbei mit den menschenverachtenden Worten " Pech gehabt"?
> Du sollst kein Mitleid haben, es wäre schön wenn ihr versteht, dass man Menschen in Not hilft
> und sie nicht als "Schwachmaten" verunglimpft, wie man es hier von anderen lesen muss.



Menschen in Not != Menschen die ein besseres (luxuriöseres) Leben wollen



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wie man sich vielleicht vorstellen kann ist das für Leute, in deren Herkunftsländern auch nach 6 Jahren noch kein sicheres Leben möglich ist, eine Scheißsituation. Und in Afghanistan und dem Irak wird auch in 6 oder in 16 Jahren noch keine Ruhe eingekehrt haben. Diese Leute leben also de facto dauerhaft in Deutschland. Aber sie können sich kein neues Leben aufbauen (z.T. nicht einmal nen Job oder ne Wohnung finden), weil sie nächstes Quartal möglicherweise in den Tod geschickt werden.



In diesen 6 Jahren haben die es nicht geschafft hier ein Arbeitsvisum zu beantragen oder eine Aufenthaltserlaubnis zu beantragen? 

Ja es mag hart klingen, aber wenn wir nie jemanden zurück schicken, dann sind es keine Flüchtlinge mehr sondern Einwanderer mit deutscher Staatsbürgerschaft.


----------



## Threshold (25. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Nein guck dir doch das in den USA an. Scientology und schlimmere, sind dort viel weiter verbreitet als hier.
> Oder die älteren Sekten sind alle von Europa dort hin, Amish und Co sprechen sogar einen deutschen Dialekt.



Was interessiert mich Scientologen oder Amish?
Schlimmer finde ich die christlichen Fundamentalisten, die Mit Entscheider sind, wenns um das Amt im Weißen Haus geht. Ohne die christliche Rechte wäre George W. Bush nie US Präsident geworden, sondern Al Gore.
Und ich bin felsenfest davon überzeugt, dass die amerikanische Politik unter Gore eine andere gewesen wäre als unter Bush. 
Die paar Leute, wie Tom Cruise, John Travolta und Co. kümmern mich persönlich nicht. Und die Amish haben sowieso kein Internet.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (25. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ich war jetzt von Montag bis heute in Holland und kann leider nur auf wenige Posts eingehen:



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und spätestens wenn der Islam mal die Mehrheit stellt, wird es mit dem freien Westen zu Ende sein.


Wir sind hier nicht bei "I, Robot."
Geh auf die Straße in Bundesländern, wo die Ausländerkriminalität niedrig ist (wie z.B. Bayern) und frag dort die Moslems.
Integrierte und gebildete Moslems werden einen Gottesstaat (worauf du hinaus willst) in Deutschland verneinen. Aus dem Grund, dass sie unter anderem vor diesem geflüchtet sind.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Guckt euch doch mal die islamischen Länder an. Wo leben dann da bitte die Muslime mit ihre Religion in Frieden, vorallem gegenüber andersdenkenden und gläubigen?


Die kennen es ja nicht anders. In den arabischen Emiraten herrschte nie eine andere Religion. Dort wird der Koran wörtlich genommen. Das habe ich aber schon mal letzte Woche extrem ausführlich geschrieben.


Rolk schrieb:


> In Bezug auf unsere 700 IS Kämpfer kann ich das natürlich nicht sagen. Die sind ins Ausland gegangen, um ihrer Berufung nachzugehen und deren Morde zählt keiner. Bis jetzt zumindest.


Ich bin mit dem Thema sehr gut vertraut. Es handelt sich eigentlich nicht um 700, sondern um 400. Unter anderem Christian Emde, Denis Cuspert, Silvio K., Valdet Gashi etc.

Dieses Jahr werden 800.000 Flüchtlinge in Deutschland erwartet.
Und genau jetzt muss Merkel durchgreifen! Wir müssen eine Offensive mit der NATO gegen den IS starten! Dieser Defensiv-Mist hilft nicht. Die YPG und die Peschmerga kämpfen erfolgreich gegen den IS - aber mit billiger Ausrüstung. Die PKK kämpft am erfolgreichsten gegen diese Banditen, aber die sind ja EU-weit als Terroristen klassifiziert. 
Wir Deutschen helfen denen nur beim Trainieren und bei Verteidigungen. Angriffe führen die einheimischen alleine durch.

Russland hat sich jetzt angeschlossen, leider erst mit wenigen Truppen - aber Russland hat das Problem erkannt: Solange der IS existiert, leert sich Syrien und unsere Länder füllen sich mit Flüchtlingen.
Wir haben jetzt die Möglichkeit den Flüchtlingsstrom zu stoppen. Das wird mMn die letzte große Flüchtlingswelle sein, danach ist es einfach zu spät. Wir müssen innerhalb eines Jahres 800.000 Flüchtlinge versorgen und das klappt nicht mehr. Willkommen sind sie von mir aus, aber wir können es jetzt nicht mehr bewältigen! Wenn wir jetzt nicht in Syrien einlaufen, kann man Syrien aufgeben: Assad, al-Nusra, die IF und der IS ... Das sind mehrere zehn tausend, wenn nicht sogar um die hunderttausend Kämpfer, die wir da antreffen.


----------



## Seeefe (25. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Man kann ja von vorne bis hinten Diskutieren 

Eines bleibt aber und lässt sich nicht verneinen.



Grenzen, seien diese offen oder mit Mauern und Zäunen versehen, haben Menschen letztenendes noch nie aufgehalten von A nach B zu gelangen.


----------



## Iconoclast (25. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Wir sind hier nicht bei "I, Robot."



Nein, in der Realität.



> Ein Nicht-Muslim hat, sobald er in eigenen Minderheitsverhältnissen mit  Muslimen konfrontiert ist, die sich der religiös gebotenen Selbst- und  Fremd-Unterwerfungspflicht gemäss verhalten, vier Möglichkeiten: 1.  Übertritt zum Islam, 2. (nur für Christen und Juden) Akzeptanz des  unterworfenen, gedemütigten „Dhimmi“-Status, 3. Kampf, 4. Tod. Diese  Vorgabe wurde und wird bislang überall, wo der Islam in  Mehrheitsverhältnisse gelangte, umgesetzt.



https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dhimma


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Dennisth schrieb:


> In diesen 6 Jahren haben die es nicht geschafft hier ein Arbeitsvisum zu beantragen oder eine Aufenthaltserlaubnis zu beantragen?
> 
> Ja es mag hart klingen, aber wenn wir nie jemanden zurück schicken, dann sind es keine Flüchtlinge mehr sondern Einwanderer mit deutscher Staatsbürgerschaft.



"Beantragen"? Ich vermute mal: Ja.
Aber was bringt so ein Antrag, wenn es außer für Spezialisten mit garantierter Anstellung in einem kleinen Kreis von Berufen keine Möglichkeit zu dieser Form der Einwanderung gibt? Antrag abgelehnt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> ...  Wir müssen innerhalb eines Jahres 800.000 Flüchtlinge versorgen und das klappt nicht mehr. ...


Wie versorgt die Türkei 1,6 Millionen Flüchtlinge? Können die mehr als wir?


----------



## Sparanus (26. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Grenzen, seien diese offen oder mit Mauern und Zäunen versehen, haben Menschen letztenendes noch nie aufgehalten von A nach B zu gelangen.


Die römischen Grenzen haben hunderte Jahre gehalten bis
die, die rüber wollten militärisch stärker waren.

Wir können einen riesigen Teil aufhalten, nicht alle aber genug.


@interessierterUser 
​Bist du in einer HiOrg o.Ä.?


----------



## Seeefe (26. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Die römischen Grenzen haben hunderte Jahre gehalten bis
> die, die rüber wollten militärisch stärker waren.
> 
> Wir können einen riesigen Teil aufhalten, nicht alle aber genug.



Der vergleich hinkt aber massiv. Hier geht es um normale Menschen die von A nach B wollen, nicht von Angriffskriegen. 


Man sieht es doch an der mexikanisch-amerikanischen Grenze. Sie kann noch so hoch, massiv und streng bewacht sein wie sie will, Menschen schaffen es trotzdem auf die andere Seite. 


Alles andere ist wunschdenken, wie es schon bei der Berliner Mauer der Fall war. Was hat sie gebracht außer Tod? Nichts, nach 40 Jahren war Schluss. 

Wer sich jetzt daran aufhängt, sie habe doch dennoch 40 Jahre gehalten, wenn man das als Erfolg verbuchen möchte, naja, dann hat man aber eine komische Definition von "Erfolg". 

Mauern und Stacheldraht halten Menschen schon lange nicht mehr auf.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (26. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wie versorgt die Türkei 1,6 Millionen Flüchtlinge? Können die mehr als wir?



Wobei man aber fairerweise schon sagen muß, dass die Art der Unterbringung eine Andere ist, als bei uns.

Das Elend in so einigen Flüchtlingscamps (spreche jetzt nicht speziell von denen in der Türkei) ist auch mit ein Grund für den starken Anstieg der Flüchtlingszahlen.


----------



## Rolk (26. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wie versorgt die Türkei 1,6 Millionen Flüchtlinge? Können die mehr als wir?



In den letzten Tagen hört man immer wieder in den Medien den Hilfsorganisationen geht das Geld aus, womit die Versorgung dieser Flüchtlinge nicht mehr sichergestellt sei. Das hört sich nicht gerade so an als würde die Türkei selbst allzu viel dazu beitragen. Solche Scherze wie Taschengeld sind dort so oder so nicht existent.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Rolk schrieb:


> In den letzten Tagen hört man immer wieder in den Medien den Hilfsorganisationen geht das Geld aus, womit die Versorgung dieser Flüchtlinge nicht mehr sichergestellt sei. Das hört sich nicht gerade so an als würde die Türkei selbst allzu viel dazu beitragen. Solche Scherze wie Taschengeld sind dort so oder so nicht existent.


Aha, dann ist also nicht die Zahl als solche ein Problem, sondern nur eine Anzahl 
von Flüchtlingen gekoppelt mit einer bestimmten Leistung. Dann wäre es doch ein 
möglicher Ansatzpunkt, anstatt Mauern hoch zu ziehen, die Leistungen zu reduzieren, 
damit es für mehr Leute reicht. Das sollten auch Juristen verstehen.

Damit wäre die Diskussion bei einem "Wie versorgen wir hohe Flüchtlingszahlen" 
und nicht mehr bei einem "ob" wir es machen.


----------



## DarkScorpion (26. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ach nee kommen sie jetzt auch dahinter

Jeder dritte Syrien-Flüchtling ist gar kein Syrer +++ Flüchtlingskrise im News-Ticker +++: Jeder dritte Syrien-Flüchtling ist gar kein Syrer - Flüchtlingskrise 2015 - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Jeder dritte Syrien-Flüchtling ist gar kein Syrer ]


Wir haben eine präzise Sprache, aber diese wird immer unerträglicher simplifiziert.

Ein Syrien-Flüchtling ist ein Flüchtling aus Syrien. Welche Nationalität er hat, ist etwas anderes.
Ein syrischer Flüchtling kann von überall her kommen, aber er ist syrischer Nationalität.

Ein Flüchtling, der sagt, wer ist Syrer, ist etwas ganz anderes, das ist erst einmal ein Flüchtling,
der behauptet aus Syrien und Syrer zu sein. Und natürlich wird bei jedem Flüchtling genau 
recherchiert, wo er herkommt und was er früher gemacht hat. Darum dauert eine Verfahren
auch so lange.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Generell sollte man aber schon aber im Besitz seines Ausweises sein ( echt sollte der natürlich auch sein ).


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (26. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wie versorgt die Türkei 1,6 Millionen Flüchtlinge? Können die mehr als wir?


Die Türkei ist korrupt - woher die das Geld haben, weiß ich nicht.
Ein Land, welches erst grundlos auf Flüchtlinge schießt und jetzt diese Flüchtlinge aufnimmt, kann nur mit dreckigen Mitteln ihr Geld für die Flüchtlingsproblematik verdienen.


----------



## Verminaard (26. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Die Türkei ist korrupt - woher die das Geld haben, weiß ich nicht.
> Ein Land, welches erst grundlos auf Flüchtlinge schießt und jetzt diese Flüchtlinge aufnimmt, kann nur mit dreckigen Mitteln ihr Geld für die Flüchtlingsproblematik verdienen.



Sollen sie die lieber zurueckschicken und kein "dreckiges" Geld mehr nehmen?
Bestimmt besser fuer die Fluechtlinge 


Was man alles so liest. Hier darf man, ohne Gefahr zu laufen etwas sehr in die Kritik zu gelangen kaum was posten.
Aber den hier wollt ich euch nicht vorenthalten.
https://news.yahoo.com/finlands-no-good-disappointed-migrants-turn-back-152042061.html

Flucht vor Krieg und sichere Laender usw.....


----------



## Nightslaver (26. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wie versorgt die Türkei 1,6 Millionen Flüchtlinge? Können die mehr als wir?



Schlecht bis garnicht wen du mal die Reportagen in letzter Zeit dazu verfolgt hast.
Die Flüchtlinge werden überwiegend, mehr schlecht als recht,  vom UNHCR und anderen Hilfsorganisationen, wie dem roten Halbmond, versorgt, oder aber die Flüchtlinge arbeiten in der Türkei und dem Libanon schwarz um sich zu versorgen . Das einzige was der türkische Staat ansonsten für die Flüchtlinge macht ist über die Katastrophenschutzbehörde, neben Deutschland, dem roten Halbmond, dem WFP etwas Geld für die Ernährung dazu zu geben und in äußersten Nofällen die Behandlung in Krankenhäusern sicher zu stellen und Zeltstädte zu errichten.

Deutschland macht für die hier ankommenden 800.000 Flüchtlinge also durchaus weit mehr als die Türkei. 

Übrigens auch mal interessant zu dem Thema:
Google-Ergebnis für http://de.wfp.org/sites/default/files/imagecache/600x400/de/photofield/dsc_0079_0.jpg


----------



## Rolk (26. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> ...Das einzige was der türkische Staat für die Flüchtlinge getan hat ist sie auf sein Staatsgebiet zu lassen und Zeltstädte zu errichten.



So in etwa stelle ich mir das auch vor.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Darum stellt sich mir schon lange die Frage, ob man nicht Asylsuchenden in Bezug auf ihre 
bisherige Situation angepasst Lebensbedingungen zur Verfügung stellt. Der Asylsuchende 
aus den USA sollte eine andere Unterbringung, als der Ukrainer, Syrer, Albaner, Nigerianer 
bekommen, um in etwa eine wirtschaftliche Rangfolge zu definieren. 

Es würde auch Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge abschrecken, wenn der Versorgen eben nicht das 
Paradies mit fließendem Honig und gebratenen Tauben ist, sondern ein angepasstes und 
erträgliches Überleben garantiert. Mir wäre diese Art von reduzierter Hilfe lieber, als 
Menschen abzuweisen.


----------



## Threshold (26. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Das kannst du aber eben nicht machen, da ja alle gleich behandelt werden müssen. Du kannst dir da nicht einfach die Besten herauspicken.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (26. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ich habe etwas zum Syrien-Konflikt gefunden.
Das Video zeigt auch, wieso kein Flüchtling mehr zurück gehen kann ... Jedenfalls in naher Zukunft nicht:
https://www.facebook.com/ajplusenglish/videos/623703851104459/


----------



## warawarawiiu (26. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ich hege ja noch immer die Hoffnung dass die, die jetzt zu uns in ihrer Not flüchten, irgendwann wieder in ihre Länder zurück gehen.

Generell sollte man diesen Leuten das Leben in Deutschland zwar erträglich gestalten, ihnen aber auf Dauer nichts schenken.

Bspw:
Nach 3 Jahren immer noch Arbeitslos trotz mehrere Vermittlungsversuche btw. Noch immer nicht der deutschen Sprache in ihren Grundzügen für eine Basisverständigung mächtig --> zurück in das Herkunftsland schicken (natürlich nur sofern es dort auch wieder sicher ist!)

So sortiert man die Faulen und Unfähigen mit der Zeit aus und behält die Leistungsbereiten hier.


Generell bin ich aber dennoch im Grunde PRO bei diesem ganzen Thema, denn diese Leute die heute auswandern sind imo die die evtl bereit und fähig sind da anzupacken wo sich die´Deutschen nicht mehr hintrauen. Bspw. Pommesbrater, Friseur oder Hilfskraft bei der Post.

Das geht jetzt bspw. Bei der Post los:
Deutschland: Deutsche Post startet mit Partnern Hilfsprogramm fÃ¼r FlÃ¼chtlinge |Â ZEIT ONLINE
1000 Praktikumsplätze, stark vom Staat bezuschusst (für die Post nur 1 Millionen Kosten) und zufriedene Arbeiter für Morgen, denn die meisten deutschen sind mittlerweile sich zu fein (und natürlich mehrheitlich auch überqualifiziert) für solche Jobs.

Ich möchte das auch nicht abwertend gegenüber den Flüchtlingen klingen lassen, irgendwie kann man als Deutscher mit guter Qualifikation gerade richtig froh sein, denn diese Leute werden nun mal wegen fehlender Schulbildung oder Sprachproblemen solche Jobs belegen.
Schlecht natürlich für Deutsche ohne besondere Qualifikationen. Von wegen im Postgewerbe noch streiken  Da gibt es jetzt genug Menschliche Arbeitskräfte bald.

Und da unter den Flüchtlingen natürlich auch arbeitswillige wirklich hochqualifizierte Leute sind (wenn auch nur relativ geringer Teil) werden auch gleich noch ein paar Lücken in derer Restlichen Wirtschaft gefüllt.


----------



## DarkScorpion (26. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Hmm komisch Deutschland wird da garnicht genannt und trotzdem dürfen wir die Suppe auslöffeln.

Ohne mich. Aber das wird hoffentlich die Mutti 2017 auch merken


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (26. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Hmm komisch Deutschland wird da garnicht genannt und trotzdem dürfen wir die Suppe auslöffeln.
> 
> Ohne mich. Aber das wird hoffentlich die Mutti 2017 auch merken


Naja, wir halten uns daraus und schießen nicht auf Zivis. Warum sollen wir dann nicht gegen den Strom schwimmen und genau das Gegenteil der anderen Länder tun?
Polen, Island und Schweden werden auch nicht genannt.


----------



## DarkScorpion (26. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ich wusste nicht das in Syrien Wehrersatzdienstleistende sind.

Aber ich glaube du hast mich nicht verstanden. Deutschland beteiligt sich nicht am Syrien Konflikt, soll aber den Bären Anteil an den Flüchtlingen aufnehmen und damit die meisten Kosten haben.


----------



## Threshold (26. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Wäre es dir lieber, dass wir zum Ausgleich Waffen liefern?


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (26. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wäre es dir lieber, dass wir zum Ausgleich Waffen liefern?


Ja...


----------



## DarkScorpion (26. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Nein zum Ausgleich sollten die Länder die sich da unten die Köpfe einschlagen die Finanzielle Last tragen


----------



## Threshold (26. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Nein zum Ausgleich sollten die Länder die sich da unten die Köpfe einschlagen die Finanzielle Last tragen



Die Länder, die dafür mir verantwortlich sind, solltet sich daran beteiligen, machen sie aber nicht.
Andererseits will auch kein Flüchtling in die Länger, die daran beteiligt sind, die kommen eben lieber dorthin, wo es mehr Sicherheit gibt.
Es liegt an Europa, die verantwortlichen Länder mehr einzubinden und den Konflikt zu beenden.


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (26. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Nein zum Ausgleich sollten die Länder die sich da unten die Köpfe einschlagen die Finanzielle Last tragen


Die geben ihr Geld aber lieber für Waffen aus.
Ausserdem wie will man das durchsetzen?
Die Wafen beschlagnahmen und wieder Verkaufen wär auch was


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (26. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Aber ich glaube du hast mich nicht verstanden.


Doch, aber ich glaube, du hast mich nicht verstanden.
Ich sagte, dass wenn sich die Idioten da unten über dritte Gegenseitig bekämpfen in einem Land, was "unschuldig" ist, wir Deutschen doch klug sein sollen und die Opfer aufnehmen und nicht nach dem Motto: "Wir sind nicht Schuld, wir tun nichts." nichts tun.


na DIE Glaskugel ! schrieb:


> Ja...


Zu welchem Zweck? Dann haben wir erst Recht einen Grund, Flüchtlinge aufzunehmen.

Und halt dich fest: Wir liefern schon Waffen nach Syrien! 
Wir beliefern die Peschmerga, die YPG und die irakische Armee. Aber weißt du, wen wir nicht beliefern? Die PKK.
"Aber die PKK sind Terroristen!" -Medien-verblendeter Mensch
Nein, es sind keine Terroristen. Die PKK kämpft erfolgreich gegen Terroristen - erfolgreicher als andere Widerstandsgruppen. Aber weil ein NATO-Partner (Türkei) von ihnen zu Recht angegriffen wurde (Widerstandshandlung) wurden sie sofort als Terroristen eingestuft.


----------



## Bester_Nick (26. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

*warawarawiiu* 


Ja, da hast du Recht. Qualifiziert wird auch immer wieder  gerne mit hochqualifiziert gleichgesetzt, dabei brauchen wir viel eher  Leute mit einfachen Qualifikationen. Z.B. Leute die eben Pakete  ausfahren, den Müll wegbringen, die Alten pflegen etc.

Und was die Zukunft angeht, so muss sich die Regierung eine Lösung überlegen. Ich denke, da die Idee mit der Flüchtlingsquote offenbar Makulatur ist und die Last der Flüchtlinge auch in Zukunft nicht gerecht auf alle europäischen Staaten verteilt werden kann, wird Deutschland früher oder später dichtmachen müssen. Wir können nicht den halben Nahen Osten bei uns aufnehmen. Das geht einfach nicht. 

Ein Kollege von mir meint, dass, wenn es jetzt demnächst kälter wird, der Flüchtlingsstrom abreißen wird. Dann hätten wir eine Verschnaufpause, könnten ein Einwanderungsgesetz ausarbeiten und bis zum nächsten Frühling verabschieden. Das ganze Asülrecht müsste weg, sagt er. Ist natürlich hart, aber ich muss einsehen, dass Deutschland an solch einer Maßnahme dank fehlender europäischer Solidarität vielleicht nicht vorbei kommt.


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (26. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Und halt dich fest: Wir liefern schon Waffen nach Syrien!



Ach du Sch eis se



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Wir beliefern die Peschmerga, die YPG und die irakische Armee. Aber weißt du, wen wir nicht beliefern? Die PKK.
> "Aber die PKK sind Terroristen!" -Medien-verblendeter Mensch
> Nein, es sind keine Terroristen. Die PKK kämpft erfolgreich gegen Terroristen - erfolgreicher als andere Widerstandsgruppen. Aber weil ein NATO-Partner (Türkei) von ihnen zu Recht angegriffen wurde (Widerstandshandlung) wurden sie sofort als Terroristen eingestuft.



Wofür steht PKK? Und ich hoffe mal für mich das ich nicht ganz so -Medien-verblendet bin!
Ich kann leider nicht mit jedem kürzel sofort was anfangen und was in ganz anderen Ländern abgeht muss ich nicht immer Gelesen haben.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (26. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Und halt dich fest: Wir liefern schon Waffen nach Syrien!
> Wir beliefern die Peschmerga, die YPG und die irakische Armee. Aber weißt du, wen wir nicht beliefern? Die PKK.
> "Aber die PKK sind Terroristen!" -Medien-verblendeter Mensch
> Nein, es sind keine Terroristen. Die PKK kämpft erfolgreich gegen Terroristen - erfolgreicher als andere Widerstandsgruppen. Aber weil ein NATO-Partner (Türkei) von ihnen zu Recht angegriffen wurde (Widerstandshandlung) wurden sie sofort als Terroristen eingestuft.


Die PKK sind auch Terroristen, auch wenn Erdogan nicht besser ist.
Mit der "Der Feind meines Feindes ist mein Freund" -Taktik  wurden diese Länder in den 70er erst (von den USA) destabilisiert.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das kannst du aber eben nicht machen, da ja alle gleich behandelt werden müssen. Du kannst dir da nicht einfach die Besten herauspicken.


Rentner bekommen bei uns auch unterschiedliche Renten auf Basis unterschiedlicher Einzahlungen, 
ebenso wie arbeitslose oder Bezieher von Krankengeld. Es ist wie mit länderspezifischen Spesensätzen. 
Für einige Länder gibt es erheblich mehr für andere erheblich weniger. 

Wer es gewohnt ist, in fensterlosen  Lehmhütten am offenen Feuer seinen Hirsebrei zu machen, kann 
anders untergebracht werden als der geflohene Universitätsprofessor aus den USA. Es ist nur ein
Ansatz. Ich empfände es nicht als ungleiche Behandlung, sondern eher als an den wirtschaftlichen
Durchschnitt eines Landes angepasste Unterbringung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



na DIE Glaskugel ! schrieb:


> Wofür steht PKK?


Jetzt müßte man eigentlich zuerst fragen, wie alt Du bist, weil das Wissen um die PKK, 
ihrer Ziele und ihrer Wege sowie das PKK-Verbot in Deutschland zur Allgemeinbildung 
gehört. Die Unterscheidung zwischen "Freiheitskämpfern" und "Terroristen" ist fließend.
Aber Onkel Google hilft jedem.

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arbeiterpartei_Kurdistans


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Aus der USA bräuchte aber niemand fliehen und einen anderen Lebensstandard kann man wohl niemanden ankreiden.


----------



## Sparanus (26. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

War da nicht letztens ein US Amerikaner der KEIN Asyl bekommen hat?


----------



## Bester_Nick (26. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Keiner mag Petzen. 

Ne, mal im Ernst: Snowden ist ein politisches Pulverfass. Den konnten wir nicht aufnehmen. Wir haben mit den USA ein Auslieferungsabkommen. :/


----------



## Sparanus (26. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Hätten wir gekonnt, 
weil Snowden eine Anklage wegen Hochverrat und damit die Todesstrafe gedroht hätte.
Die USA hätten zwar theoretisch garantieren können, dass das nicht geschieht,
aber Politik ist eine Kunst und daher gibt es einige Tricksereien.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Sparanus schrieb:


> War da nicht letztens ein US Amerikaner der KEIN Asyl bekommen hat?



Der zählt ja nicht, er wird zwar verfolgt aber das hat er ja aus eigener Kraft erreicht. Es ging ja um die generelle Feststellung


----------



## Bester_Nick (26. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ist offtopic, deswegen von mir nur ein letztes Wort zu Snowden. 

Die USA  sind nicht dumm. Hätten wir angefangen zu tricksen, dann  wäre die Folge mindestens die Aufkündigung der  Geheimdienstzusammenarbeit gewesen. Deutschland aber ist bei der  Terrorbekämpfung auf die US-Geheimdienste angewiesen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Folge mindestens die Aufkündigung der  Geheimdienstzusammenarbeit gewesen.


Zur Strafe hören wir euch dann nicht mehr ab?


----------



## Bester_Nick (26. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

"NSA schützt Deutschland": BND-Präsident Schindler: Wir sind vom US-Geheimdienst abhängig - Deutschland - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten


----------



## Sparanus (26. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Wenn wir mal was ordentliches aufbauen würden, wären wir von den USA gar nicht mehr abhängig.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (26. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



na DIE Glaskugel ! schrieb:


> Wofür steht PKK? Und ich hoffe mal für mich das ich nicht ganz so -Medien-verblendet bin!
> Ich kann leider nicht mit jedem kürzel sofort was anfangen und was in ganz anderen Ländern abgeht muss ich nicht immer Gelesen haben.


Die PKK (Partîya Karkerén Kurdîstan = Arbeitspartei Kurdistans) ist eine Organisation, welche sich vor zig Jahren aus der Unterdrückung der Kurden bildete und Widerstandshandlungen durchführte. Sie protestierten nicht, weil dies schier unmöglich war, sondern griffen zu Waffen und Bomben und verübten Anschläge auf die Türkei.
Das stufte die Türkei als Terror-Handlungen ein, denn "wer die schöne Türkei angreift und ihr widerspricht, der ist keines Lebens wert." 
Also muss sich die NATO auch dranhalten, da die Türkei von der PKK angegriffen wird bzw. wurde.
Im Irak gibt es eine autonome kurdische Region, also können sie im Irak "friedlich" leben ... Wäre da nicht der IS, welcher Kurden verfolgt.

Die PKK hat also gleich mehrere Feinde: Die Türkei, den IS und den syrischen IS-Ableger, die al-Nusra-Front

Wir fassen zusammen: Die PKK kämpft gegen die Unterdrückung der Kurden, sie kämpft gegen ein unterdrückendes Land, sie kämpfen gegen 2 große Terrororganisationen und werden dennoch von den USA, der NATO und Europa verfolgt, weil sie als Terroristen gelten.
Man leist meine Wut vielleicht raus. ^^


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Und jetzt zur Abwechselung mal etwas zum Lachen:
http://ruthe.de/cartoons/strip_1802.jpg



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Die PKK ....


Betrachte es bitte nicht zu einseitig. Die PKK hat auch in Deutschland Anschläge
gegen Türken durchgezogen, was im Rahmen eines Freiheitskampfes schwer zu 
begründen ist. Das die Kurden im Augenblick im ganzen Gebiet Irak- Syrien eine
stabilisierende Funktion haben ist schön und gut. Ich persönlich mag die Kurden,
aber es gibt Stammesstrukturen in der Osttürkei, die alles andere als hilfreich
sind. Es ist mittelalterlicher Feudalismus. Zeitweise war z.B. die Verteilung von
Hilfsgütern alles andere als gut geregelt. Aber das sind alte Geschichten. Ich
drücke den Kurden die Daumen!

Trotzdem steht die Gründung eines neuen Staates Kurdistan zur Zeit nicht auf 
der Agenda. Es könnte die Situation entspannen, aber die USA würden niemals 
einen neuen marxistisch-leninistischen Staat tolerieren.


----------



## Sparanus (26. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Die PKK sind u.A. auch Terroristen alleine weil sie sich dieser Methoden bedienen,
alleine deshalb dürfen wir sind nicht unterstützen. 

Die Freiheit der Kurden ist anders zu erreichen.


----------



## Nightslaver (26. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Die Freiheit der Kurden ist anders zu erreichen.



Nicht solange die Türkei da ein Wort mitzureden hat. Die Türkei will keinen krudischen Staat, weder auf "türkischen" Gebiet, noch auf dem Gebiet des Irak. Nicht umsonst hat die Türkei in der Vergangenheit schon öfter Angriffe auf kurdisches Gebiet im Irak geflogen und ist sogar schon mit Bodentruppen dort eingerückt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nicht solange die Türkei da ein Wort mitzureden hat. Die Türkei will keinen krudischen Staat, weder auf "türkischen" Gebiet, noch auf dem Gebiet des Irak. Nicht umsonst hat die Türkei in der Vergangenheit schon öfter Angriffe auf kurdisches Gebiet im Irak geflogen und ist sogar schon mit Bodentruppen dort eingerückt.


Und was die Türken mit den Armeniern machte würden sie ohne zu zucken auch mit den Kurden machen.
Darum ist politisches Asyl für Kurden zur Zeit immer gerechtfertigt. In den nächsten Jahren wird in der
Regien noch extrem viel passieren. Prognosen sind meiner Meinung nach unmöglich.

Für die jüngere Generation und jene, die das türkische Schulsystem durchlaufen mussten:
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Völkermord_an_den_Armeniern


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Trotzdem gehören kriegerische Aktionen oder Terror nicht in Länder die damit nix zu tun haben.


----------



## DarkScorpion (26. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Wir fassen zusammen: Die PKK kämpft gegen die Unterdrückung der Kurden, sie kämpft gegen ein unterdrückendes Land, sie kämpfen gegen 2 große Terrororganisationen und werden dennoch von den USA, der NATO und Europa verfolgt, weil sie als Terroristen gelten.
> Man leist meine Wut vielleicht raus. ^^



Also sind die Hamas, die IRA und die RAF deiner Interpretation nach auch keine Terroristen?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Also sind die Hamas, die IRA und die RAF deiner Interpretation nach auch keine Terroristen?


Es ist schwierig. Bei der RAF sind sich wohl die meisten einig, dass es welche sind, 
der IRA fehlt der massive Rückhalt in der Bevölkerung, darum passt Terroristen 
besser, die Hamas kann man als Freiheitskämpfer sehen. 

Darum sind die Methoden trotzdem unglaublich dämlich und die stellenweise 
durchgeführten Kämpfe Israels gegen die Hamas ebenso verständlich. Es geht
um die Vorverurteilung. Nennt man eine Gruppe "Terroristen" werden damit
automatisch alle Taten und alle Symphatisanten zu Terroristen. Das ist der
Sache nicht dienlich. Gerade unter der PKK sind natürlich nicht alle Mitglieder
bombenlegende Terroristen. Natürlich nicht.

Oder ist für Dich die NPD wegen der NSU-Terroristen auch eine terroristische 
Vereinigung? Kann man so sehen, sehen auch viele so, wird der Sache aber 
auch nicht gerecht und wäre zu einfach. 

Mit Terroristen gibt es keine Verhandlung. Mit NPD- und Pegida-Mitgliedern
sollte man abder durchaus Verhandeln und ihnen andere Wege zeigen, um ihre
Probleme zu lösen. Z.B. das ganze Geschwätz von wegen weißer Rasse, was 
viele vom rechten Ufer auch als Argumente gegen Flüchtlinge nutzten, ist
völliger Humbug, wenn man wissenschaftlich in die Genetik einsteigt und nicht
den Fehler macht, sich auf Geschwätz der Dumpfbacken aus dem tausendjährigen
Reich zu berufen.

Ich halte das ganze, wenn es nicht so unglaublich grausam gewesen wäre, 
immer noch für beste Satire, wenn sich dunkeläugige und schwarzhaarige Krüppel
hinstellen und von brauäugiger blonder Herrenrasse reden. Heute könnte die 
als Comedians durch die Gegend tingeln, bestensfalls.


----------



## Sparanus (26. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Die NPD bzw. die gesamte extreme Rechte in Deutschland ist keine Gefahr für
den gesamten Staat. Es fehlt an einer Führerfigur und selbst für
Protestwähler gibt es bessere Parteien wie die AfD, welcher ich in einigen Belangen
zustimmen muss.


----------



## gridderGER (26. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

*Das Thema Asyl und Flüchtlingspolitik scheint euch hier ganz schön zu beschäftigen.*
Was mich nur verwundert ist die Tatsache dass die deutsche Bundesregierung irgendwie schnell versucht den Mangel an Wohnungen und sozialen Frieden in Deutschland zu erhalten und einen stabilen Ausgleich zu finden um verschiedene Interessengruppen zu beschwichtigen obwohl die ganzen Probleme dir wie bisher hatten und noch kommen werden vor wenigen Jahren zu erahnen gewesen sind,was sich im Nahen Osten abspielt. "Von einer Völker-Flucht konnte freilich nicht die Rede sein aber die Ereignisse in Syrien und Irak hätten zu bedenken geben müssen. Aber das wollte man höchstwahrscheinlich nicht sehen, da  die "Ukraine" ,die deutsche Familienpolitik, "NSU-Prozess" Griechenland und Co. , eine vermeintlich viel wichtiger Rolle Vorort gespielt haben.

Manche Argumente und Gegenargument von unseren Politikern sind ja alles schön und gut solange die Fakten stimmen und nicht durch ideologische Sprüche von den Parteien  verfälscht dargestellt werden.

Eine Sache wurde bisher aber nicht angesprochen. Und zwar die Frage : 

-Wie lange soll das ganze Elend im Nahen Osten weitergehen?
-Und wer soll sich darum kümmern?

Das der Nahe Osten ein heißes Pflaster ist sollte und allen bekannt sein  da diese Region aus der Geschichte heraus zum großen Teil instabil gewesen ist über die Jahrhunderte/ Jahrtausende hinweg aufrund unterschiedlicher Befindlichkeiten und keiner staatlichen Ordnung mit einem vernünftigen Rechtssystem oder Verwaltung.

Ich habe mir vor wenigen Tagen die Frage gestellt, die in diversen Talk-Sendungen nie zur Aussprache kam, warum die Syrier überhaupt geflüchtet sind. Normalerweise ist es doch so, wenn die Heimat in Gefahr schwebt ,dass alle Bürgerinnen und Bürger als einzelne  Individuen und Kinder des Staates in der Pflicht sind ihren Teil zur Rettung beizutragen. So war und ist es theoretisch noch heute und aufrund unserer (gemeinsamen) historischen Vergangenheit auch so gewesen. Wenn eine Fremde Macht von außen den sozialen Frieden im Land bedroht hält die deutsche Gemeinschaft fest zusammen und erfüllt ihre Pflicht die eigene Heimat zu beschützen.

Eine ähnliche Situation wie in Syrien hat es bei uns vor nicht all zu langer Zeit auch schon gegeben.  Nur mit dem Unterschied, dass es die "Ungarn" waren und nicht der "IS".

Ich als sächsischer Bundesbürger finde das Verhalten der syrischen Bevölkerung schon etwas fragwürdig. Klar verstehe ich die Situation und das Verhalten wie es momentan ist aber auf der anderen Seite ist es kontraproduktiv als Bürger nur zu hoffen und zu glauben, dass Andere sich um die eigenen Probleme schon kümmern werden. Stellt euch mal bitte die Situation vor  was wäre, wenn die "Deutschen" sich so verhalten würden wie das syrische Volk.  2 Millionen flüchtende Menschen, Bürgerinnen und Bürger klingen nicht viel aber  wenn die Mehrheit der "Deutschen" sich so benehmen würde, kann man sich gut vorstellen, dass es nicht mehr viele Menschen in Deutschland geben würde,die ihren Mann stehen, um dieses Land zu beschützen und um die staatliche Ordnung  zu sichern. "Ich weis, das klingt auf den ersten Blick nicht  realistisch solch ein Szenario aber ganz ausschließen würde ich es dennoch nicht. Vor allem mit den Hintergrund, dass es sicherlich einige Interessensgruppen in Deutschland geben würde, die das freuen würde Deutschland zu schwächen. Oder auch die Tatsache , das wir in einer Gesellschaft leben, die es verlernt hat mit "kriegerischen-kämpferischen Situationen vernünftig umzugehen bzw. damit klar zu kommen obwohl das auch ein Teil unser nationalen Identität ist. "Die Deutschen", das sind nun mal wir. Eine ehemalige kämpferische Gemeinschaft die inzwischen erfolgreich sozialisiert wurde. Aber deswegen verleugne ich als Einzelner nicht meine Herkunft bzw. unser aller historisches Erbe.

"Ich hoffe die Community denkt auch so wie ich."


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Die NPD bzw. die gesamte extreme Rechte in Deutschland ist keine Gefahr für
> den gesamten Staat. Es fehlt an einer Führerfigur und selbst für
> Protestwähler gibt es bessere Parteien wie die AfD, welcher ich in einigen Belangen
> zustimmen muss.


Sie bauen geschickt und langfristig eine Basis von unter auf, genau wie ab 1920 die NSDAP.
Schau Dir die Strukturen in der ehemaligen DDR und anderen wirtschaftlichen Brennpunkten 
im Land an. Wenn jetzt ein paar weitere destabilisierende Elemente passieren, die soziale
Aufspaltung im Land größer wird, dann werden im dummen Ende der Bevölkerung wieder
hunderttausende an leichtgläubigen Seelen eingesammelt. Vergleich die ersten SA-Kämpfe
mit dem Verhalten des Mobs. Dazu sieh Dir die Gewaltbereitschaft an, die leider auf der 
anderen Seite, bei den Antifa-Deppen nicht geringer ist. Aber die NSU-Morde sind nur
die Spitze vom Eis.

Die Antifa richtet sich aber ganz eindeutig und nur gegen rechten Mob, der sich ganz freiwillig
zu diesem Stumpfsinn bekennt.  Der rechte Mob dagegen mordet und kämpft mit übelsten
Mitteln, wie Bedrohung der Familien und Kinder von Politikern. Bei solchen Fällen müßte
der Bundesnachrichtendienst Wegen Bildung einer terroristischen Gruppe eingreifen.
Flüchtlingsheim: Bürgermeister legt wegen NPD-Demo Amt nieder - N24.de

Und darum geht von den Flüchtling mittelbar eine Gefahr aus, weil der rechte Mob mehr
Zulauf bekommt. Da können die Flüchtlinge nichts zu und unsere Aufgabe ist es, dem 
rechten Mob Bildung zu geben. Das ist immer der Schlüssel zum Nachdenken und Verstehen.


----------



## Sparanus (26. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Die Antifa richtet sich aber ganz eindeutig und nur gegen rechten Mob, der sich ganz freiwillig
> zu diesem Stumpfsinn bekennt.


Solange die Antifa ihren Begriff von Rechten Mob weiträumig auslegt ist das auch nicht besser.
Oder gehöhren die ganzen Anwohner, Polizisten etc immer zum Rechten Mob? Nein.

Außerdem ist die Situation in keiner Weise vergleichbar, die NPD hat weniger Macht als damals der ADV und Co.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Solange die Antifa ihren Begriff von Rechten Mob weiträumig auslegt ist das auch nicht besser.
> Oder gehöhren die ganzen Anwohner, Polizisten etc immer zum Rechten Mob? Nein.
> 
> Außerdem ist die Situation in keiner Weise vergleichbar, die NPD hat weniger Macht als damals der ADV und Co.


Ich will sie nicht verteidigen. Wie ich zur Pegida stehe, muss ich wohl nicht weiter erklären,
Demonstranten verprügeln ist aber indiskutabel, keine Frage. Das ist eindeutig ein Fall für
den Staatsanwalt, und in solchen Fälle stelle ich mich auch vor Pegida-Anhänger, weil Gewalt
keine Lösung ist. Danach sagt man denen aber ins Gesicht, dass sie sich genauso vor Flücht-
linge stellen sollen, wenn diese angegriffen werden.



gridderGER schrieb:


> -Wie lange soll das ganze Elend im Nahen Osten weitergehen?


Hier dazu eine satirische Antwort:
Der Postillon: UNESCO erklÃ¤rt Nahostkonflikt zum Weltkulturerbe



gridderGER schrieb:


> -Und wer soll sich darum kümmern?


Lösungen können nur vo innen kommen. Die Bevölkerung muss es wollen und umsetzen. So
werden der IRA-Konflikt, die ETA und die Korsen ihre Probleme lösen. Das klappt natürlich
nicht, wenn ein Land zum Spielball äußerer Mächte wird.



gridderGER schrieb:


> Ich habe mir vor wenigen Tagen die Frage gestellt, die in diversen Talk-Sendungen nie zur Aussprache kam, warum die Syrier überhaupt geflüchtet sind. Normalerweise ist es doch so, wenn die Heimat in Gefahr schwebt ,dass alle Bürgerinnen und Bürger als einzelne  Individuen und Kinder des Staates in der Pflicht sind ihren Teil zur Rettung beizutragen.


Wenn sich die eigene Armee gegen Dich richtet und Dir Fassbomben auf die Straße schmeißt,
wird es schwer. Wem sollen sie sich anschließen? Vier Fraktionen kämpfengegeneinander. 
Rebellen gegen Assad, von außen  mit Waffen versorgt, dazu der ISIS gegen die Rebellen und
gegen Assad und als viertes die ausländischen  "Beschützer", die auch gegen irgendwas kämpfen. 
Da kann man nur gehen.


----------



## Sparanus (26. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Wie gesagt der NPD fehlt noch einiges zu einer echten Staatsgefahr.


----------



## Bester_Nick (26. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Hab den Text mal rausgesucht. Ist viel Wahres dran bzw drin.
> 
> Rassismus und Antisemitismus in Deutschland: Muslime sind die neuen Juden - Politik - Tagesspiegel



Wer Zeit und Lust hat das noch mal zu vertiefen. 

Quellentext: Islamfeindlichkeit und Antisemitismus ähneln einander | bpb


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ist ja so alt wie die Geschichte und kehrt in unregelmäßigen Abständen zurück.


----------



## Sparanus (26. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Moslems sind nicht die neuen Juden, es gibt zwar Teile
von Islamfeindlichkeit die in Richtung gehen,
aber diese sind in der Minderheit.


----------



## Threshold (27. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Also sind die Hamas, die IRA und die RAF deiner Interpretation nach auch keine Terroristen?



Ich würde den Unterschied an den Methoden festmachen.
Du kannst gegen eine bestimmte Sache sein und sie kritisieren und dich politisch engagieren. 
Aber Bomben zünden, Menschen töten, Raketen abfeuern und so hat da nichts zu suchen.


----------



## DarkScorpion (27. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich würde den Unterschied an den Methoden festmachen.
> Du kannst gegen eine bestimmte Sache sein und sie kritisieren und dich politisch engagieren.
> Aber Bomben zünden, Menschen töten, Raketen abfeuern und so hat da nichts zu suchen.


Genau das ist auch meine Meinung.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (27. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Also sind die Hamas, die IRA und die RAF deiner Interpretation nach auch keine Terroristen?


Die Hamas hielt ich Anfangs auch für Widerstandskämpfer. Bis ich ein Video sah, wo sie Kindersoldaten ausbildeten. Die Hamas hat sich vorher auch nur auf Reaktionen berufen, bis ich dann rauskriegte, dass sie oft ihre eigene Bevölkerung angreift, um es Israel in die Schuhe zu schieben.

Bei der IRA ist es schwer zu sagen. Einerseits sind es "Terroristen", andererseits jedoch nicht.

Die RAF ist ganz klar eine Terror-Organisation.


----------



## DarkScorpion (27. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Also ist es in deinen Augen ok unschuldige zu Töten! Denn das machen alle 3 "Organisationen". 

Das kann doch nur ein schlechter Scherz sein. 
Auch wenn ich gegen die unbegrenzte Aufnahme von Flüchtlingen bin, so heiße ich es jedoch nicht gut, wenn irgendwer unschuldige umbringt. Egal aus was für einen Grund.


----------



## Woohoo (27. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Abdel Samad trifft es mal wieder ganz gut.
Natürlich wurde gegen Ihn eine Fatwa erlassen und es gibt Morddrohungen, die  das Bundeskriminalamt so ernst nimmt, dass es Personenschutz angeordnet  hat. 

_*Islamkritiker Hamed Abdel-Samad rechnet mit dem Propheten ab - DIE WELT

"Die Welt: *Sie fordern von den Immigranten eine bedingungslose Annahme unseres Lebensentwurfes?

_
_*Abdel-Samad:*  Ja. Die Flüchtlinge brauchen Unterstützung, aber auch von Anfang an  klare Regeln. Die deutsche Gesellschaft ist eine "Mitmachgesellschaft".  Lieber Flüchtling, lieber Immigrant: Mach mit, oder du wird es schwer  haben. Schau, dass deine Kinder Deutsch lernen. Und wenn du nicht  schwimmen lernen willst, lass wenigstens deine Tochter zum Schwimm- und  Sportunterricht gehen, weil dieses Land sich verpflichtet hat, deinem  Kind zu seiner persönlichen Entfaltung zu verhelfen. Wenn du der Meinung  bist, dass du das alles nicht willst, dann geht dein nächster Zug  zurück nach Ungarn. So einfach ist das. Wenn sie das nicht jetzt  begreifen, dann vielleicht nie. Die Botschaft muss sein: Dieses Land ist  gut, weil es frei ist, seine Bürger sich entfalten können und Glauben  Privatsache ist. Das macht dieses Land lebens- und liebenswert. Und  davon profitierst du jetzt! Also hör auf zu meckern und pass dich an!"

_
_*"Die Welt:* Dann lässt sich alles in den Propheten hineininterpretieren und alles rechtfertigen.

_
_*Abdel-Samad:*  Ich könnte sagen, dass die Terroristen vom IS Mohammed missverstanden  haben und fehlinterpretieren, wenn aus den authentischen Quellen und  Texten herauszulesen wäre, dass Mohammed ein Mönch gewesen ist, der  unter einer Palme seine Botschaft verkündet hat, dann friedlich  gestorben ist, und die Menschen nach seinem Tode eine Religion begründet  haben, die dann missbraucht wurde. So war es aber nicht. Mohammed war  Kriegsherr, er hat das Gleiche getan, was die IS-Terroristen heute tun."_


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Also ist es in deinen Augen ok unschuldige zu Töten!


Der Zweck heiligt manchmal die Mittel.
- War der Bombenkrieg im zweiten Weltkrieg insbesondere die Atombomben ok, um den Krieg zu verkürzen?
- War ein Bombenattentat auf Hitler ok, obwohl mehr oder weniger unschuldige Menschen starben?
Unsere Verfassung duldet um nicht zu sagen schreibt den Tyrannenmord vor. Das geht leider oft nicht
ohne "Kollateralschaden".

Eine Revolution ohne unschuldige Opfer ist wünschenswert, Indien schaffte es recht gut im Unanhängigkeitskrieg,
der Mauerfall 1989 ist auch ein schönes Beispiel, aber denk an die hunderttausend Toten der französischen
Rovolution. Auch wir hätten 1918 die oberen zehntausend etwas mehr drangsalieren sollen, außer ihnen nur 
politische Macht zu nehmen. Auch da wäre Enteignung und bei dem einen oder anderem Sklaventreiber der
Einsatz der Guillotine angemessen gewesen.



Woohoo schrieb:


> Abdel Samad trifft es mal wieder ganz gut.]


Ja, er trifft es gut, aber auch er wird hier im Land durch Ausländerfeindlichkeit vergröllt: Siehe Wiki: 
_Am 14. Juli 2014 hatte Abdel-Samad auf dem sozialen Netzwerk Facebook angekündigt, Deutschland nach neunzehn Jahren Aufenthalt zu verlassen.[26] Als Grund nannte er unter anderem, dass Deutschland für Leute wie ihn immer ungemütlicher werde und dass daraus ein nicht mehr auszuhaltender Druck auf ihm lasten würde. Der Eintrag wurde zwar nachträglich gelöscht, doch hatten zahlreiche Blogs und Online-Zeitungen bereits die Meldung verbreitet._

Das meinte ich hunderte Beiträge zurück damit, dass wir selber schuld sind  und die gebildeten Moslems
aus dem Land ekeln. Akademiker wandern ab. Aber genau diese wären zur Integration des Restes wichtig.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

- doppelt -


----------



## Sparanus (27. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> - War der Bombenkrieg im zweiten Weltkrieg insbesondere die Atombomben ok, um den Krieg zu verkürzen?


Er war weder ok, noch strategisch sinnvoll. Jedenfalls im Bezug auf Wohngebiete. Fabriken sind eine andere Sache.


> - War ein Bombenattentat auf Hitler ok, obwohl mehr oder weniger unschuldige Menschen starben?


Wer in der Wolfsschanze war denn ganz unschuldig?


----------



## DarkScorpion (27. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

1. Ja der Bombenkrieg im 2. Weltkrieg war unangemessen  denn es traf Zivilisten

2. Die Atombombe war der größte Dreck der erfunden wurde. Und deren Einsatz richtete sich ausschließlich gegen die Zivilbevölkerung ergo nicht ok.

3. Die Attentate auf Hitler waren darauf ausgelegt möglichst ihn alleine auszuschalten. Der Bombenanschlag durch Staufenberg ist das einzige mir bekannte wo "Unschuldige" Opfer in kauf genommen wurden. Über deren Unschuld lässt sich jedoch streiten.

Zur französischen Revolution sage ich lieber mal nichts, da dies bereits über 200 Jahre her ist, und wir uns doch seitdem weiterentwickelt haben sollten.

Du schreibst manchmal heilige der Zweck die Mittel. Aber wer entscheidet dies?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Aber wer entscheidet dies?


Die Geschichte. Wer Held und wer Terrorist wird, ist vorher schwer zu wissen.
Ist Stauffenberg ein Held? Er hatte lange mitgespielt, aber als es darum ging,
dass der Krieg verloren geht und seine Besitztümer im Osten vom Russen 
überrollt wurden, hat er gehandelt. Etwas spät und keine durch und durch
aus edelen Gründe.

Die Alliierten Bomben trafen waffenproduzierende Arbeiter. Unschuldige?
Die Atombombe hat den brutalsten Krieg verkürzt. Warum ist ein gepresster
Soldat schuldiger als ein das System unterstützender Zivilist?

Das Thema ist nicht mit einfachem gut-falsch zu beantworten. Es wäre aber
vermessen, jeden moslemischen Flüchtling pauschal als Terrorist abzustempeln.
Und genau das versucht die politische Rechte.

Was Abdel-Samad sehr treffend beschreibt bedeutet aber auch, dass WIR 
die Flüchtlinge integrieren müssen. Aber die Fremdenfeindlichkeit durchzieht
weite Teile der Bevölkerung.


----------



## DarkScorpion (27. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Schon mal den Satz gehört, das die Geschichte von den Siegern bestimmt wird? 

hunderttausende Zivilisten verloren wegen der Atombombe ihr Leben. 
Als Soldat weiß ich was Krieg ist, als Zivilist nicht. Deswegen sind Zivilisten in Kriegen besonders  geschützt.

Und es hat hier keiner alle "Flüchtlinge" als Terroristen bezeichnet. Jedoch muss und sollte hier besondere Vorsicht gelten. Denn die Wahrscheinlichkeit das sich so Terroristen einschleichen ist nicht gering.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Deswegen sind Zivilisten in Kriegen besonders  geschützt.


Die Genfer Konventionen wurden von Deutschland einseitig gekündigt. Gab es einen Aufschrei 
in der Bevölkerung oder wurde kollektiv "totaler Krieg" geschrien? Es ist komplex. Natürlich
war der Bombenkrieg ein Kriegverbrechen, aber in der Situation eines der möglichen Mittel.


----------



## Woohoo (27. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Was Abdel-Samad sehr treffend beschreibt bedeutet aber auch, dass WIR
> die Flüchtlinge integrieren müssen. Aber die Fremdenfeindlichkeit durchzieht
> weite Teile der Bevölkerung.



Samad oder auch Salman Rushdie haben keinen Polizeischutz wegen irgendwelchen Rechten bekommen. Eine Fatwa verhängt ja auch nicht irgendwer. Ich stell mir das so vor, dass ein hoher Kirchen gelehrter  jemanden zum Abschuss freigeben würden.

 Und Integration ist vor allem davon abhängig wie sehr sich die neuen Einwohner wirklich integrieren möchten.


Und zum Thema Bombenkrieg: 
Joah Japan und Deutschland haben bekanntlich ganz ordentliche Massaker etc. durchgeführt, aber dann "heulen", wenn der Gegner nicht nach den moralisch einwandfreien "Regeln" spielt.


----------



## Sparanus (27. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Die Atombombe hat den brutalsten Krieg verkürzt.


Sie war mehr ein Test und eine Machtdemonstration gegenüber der UdSSR.


> Etwas spät und keine durch und durch
> aus edelen Gründe.


Er war Nationalist, dass du mit seiner Geisteshaltung auch ohne den Faktor Hitler nicht einverstanden bist ist klar,
für mich hat er auch dilettantisch gehandelt.


> Die Alliierten Bomben trafen waffenproduzierende Arbeiter. Unschuldige?


In den Fabriken bei der Arbeit sind sie mMn. ein zu akzeptierender Kollateralschaden,
wenn man aber die Wohngebiete mit Frauen und Kindern angreift ist das ein Kriegsverbrechen.ö
Man hat ja sogar ** Baracken bombadiert um Arbeitskräfte auszuschalten.

Was hat es am Ende gebracht?
Nichts, das Volk stand wie schon die Engländer
1940/41 noch mehr hinter der Sache weiterzukämpfen.



> Und zum Thema Bombenkrieg:
> Joah Japan und Deutschland haben bekanntlich ganz ordentliche Massaker etc. durchgeführt, aber dann "heulen", wenn der Gegner nicht nach den moralisch einwandfreien "Regeln" spielt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die Wehrmacht hat nicht unehrenhafter als die anderen gekämpft nur mit mehr Opferbereitschaft. Es gab halt auf Deutscher Seite die SS.



> Die Genfer Konventionen wurden von Deutschland einseitig gekündigt. Gab es einen Aufschrei
> in der Bevölkerung oder wurde kollektiv "totaler Krieg" geschrien? Es ist komplex. Natürlich
> war der Bombenkrieg ein Kriegverbrechen, aber in der Situation eines der möglichen Mittel.


Quelle bitte!
Meines Wissens nach hat dies nur die UdSSR unter Stalin getan, außerdem wurde Polen vom DR nicht mehr als Staat akzeptiert,
nachdem man es annektiert hatte.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Quelle bitte!.


Bombardierung von Conventry
Einsatz von Kriegsgefangenen als Zwangsarbeiter
...

z.B. hier findet sich noch mehr
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Verbrechen_der_Wehrmacht
Sühnebefehl gegen Zivilisten:
_Mit dem Sühnebefehl vom 16. September 1941 erging vom OKW die Weisung an die Truppe, für jeden aus dem Hinterhalt getöteten Soldaten 50 bis hundert Zivilpersonen zu töten. Zu diesem Zweck wurden vorsorglich Zivilisten (vorrangig Kommunisten, Juden und Zigeuner) als Geiseln interniert._


----------



## Sparanus (27. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Der Artikel besagt eindeutig, dass deine Behauptung falsch ist.
Deutschland hat die Genfer Konvention nicht aufgekündigt,
sondern wie alle Kriegsteilnehmer nicht zu 100% befolgt.


----------



## Nightslaver (27. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Woohoo schrieb:


> Und zum Thema Bombenkrieg:
> Joah Japan und Deutschland haben bekanntlich ganz ordentliche Massaker etc. durchgeführt, aber dann "heulen", wenn der Gegner nicht nach den moralisch einwandfreien "Regeln" spielt.



Deutschland und Japan kann man schwer vergleichen. Japan hat vornehmlich Masaker gegen die Bevölkerung asiatischer Länder verübt und nicht primär gegen Kriegsteilnehmer.
Weiterhin, das beim Angriff auf Pearl Habour auch Zivilisten starben ließ sich schwer vermeiden, zum einen weil die Technik damals noch weniger ausgereift war was die Präzision von Bombenangriffen anging und zum anderen weil es damals nicht unüblich war militärische Einrichtungen in dicht besiedelten zivilen Gebieten zu errichten.
Die meisten zivilien Opfer unter Briten und Amerikanern, bei militärischen Aktionen der Japaner waren also ehr Kolateralschaden als gezielte Absicht.

Bei Deutschland sieht das hingegen wieder anders aus, Deutschland hat gezielt Luftangriffe gegen zivile Wohngebiete geflogen, sowohl auf England, als auch auf Russland, da wurden zivile Opfer bewust in Kauf genommen, oder sogar angestrebt.
Allerdings sah das bei Briten und Amerikanern nicht besser aus. Auch diese beiden Kriegspartein haben gezielt Luftangriffe gegen zivile Ziele geflogen um die "Moral" der Deutschen Bevölkerung zu brechen.
Soweit hätte man noch sagen können, gut, wen es einen sichtbaren Erfolg erzielt hätte und der Krieg dadurch 2 Jahre früher zuende gewesen wäre, wäre es vertretbar gewesen, aber selbst als man selbst zu der Erkentniss gekommen ist das die Bombadierung keinen nennswerten Effekt auf die Moral der Bevölkerung hat, hat man weiter bombadiert und da wird es verwerflich, einfach aus dem Grund weil man sich ja selbst als moralisch überlegen dargestellt hat, gegenüber den Nazis, sich aber durch die gezielte Bombadierung von Zivilisten am Ende auf das gleiche Niveau herabgelassen hat.

Jemand der moralisch aber besser sein will als der Gegner hat es eigentlich nicht nötig Zivilisten zu bombadieren und dadurch zu töten, obwohl er damit den Krieg nicht einen Tag schneller beenden konnte.
Hinzu kommt das man die eigenen Piloten mit jedem Luftangriff auf zivile Ziele unnötig der Gefahr ausgesetzt hat zu sterben, oder abgeschossen zu werden.
Im Endeffekt also war der britische und amerikanische Luftkrieg gegen zivile Ziele vor allem eines, moralisch verwerflich, da man bewust, ohne jeglichen militärischen Nutzen, Menschen getötet hat und militärisch auch völlig sinnlos da man Ressourcen dafür verschwendet hat und das Leben der eigenen Piloten sinnlos geopfert hat.



			
				Sparanus schrieb:
			
		

> Die Wehrmacht hat nicht unehrenhafter als die anderen gekämpft nur mit  mehr Opferbereitschaft. Es gab halt auf Deutscher Seite die SS.



Die Wehrmacht hat sich oft genug, freiwillig, an der Erschießung von Komissaren, Juden und anderen Gruppen beteiligt, ehrenhaft ist da was anderes und zu den Machenschaften der SS haben sie sich daher oft nichts genommen.


----------



## Sparanus (27. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Die Wehrmacht hat sich oft genug, freiwillig, an der Erschießung von Komissaren, Juden und anderen Gruppen beteiligt, ehrenhaft ist da was anderes und zu den Machenschaften der SS haben sie sich daher oft nichts genommen.


Die Wehrmacht umfasste gut 18,2 Millionen Mann, wie gesagt die Quote an Kriegsverbrechern war hier nicht höher als in anderen Armeen.


----------



## Nightslaver (27. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Die Wehrmacht umfasste gut 18,2 Millionen Mann, wie gesagt die Quote an Kriegsverbrechern war hier nicht höher als in anderen Armeen.



Du hast hier aber nicht von irgendwelchen einzelnen Soldaten geredet, oder Einheiten die Kriegsverbrechen begangen haben, sondern von einer Armee als Ganzes die freiwillig / auf Befehl Kriegsverbrechen verübt hat.
Da spielt es keine Rolle ob 10 Millionen Soldaten Kriegsverbrechen begangen haben, oder nur 10.000, wichtig ist das es organisiert und regulär verübt wurde.

Das unterscheidet die Kriegsverbrechen der Wehrmacht auch in den meisten Fällen zu denen die von der roten Armee und den Alliierten Streitkräften begangen wurden, da wurden die Kriegsverbrechen in den allermeisten Fällen auf Manschaftsebene oder  Ebene des Zuges begangen und nicht regulär auf Weisung der Führungsebene.

Von daher ist deine Aussage halt auch schlicht falsch das die Wehrmacht nicht unehrenhafter als andere Armeen gekämpft hat. 
Wen dann hättest du sagen müssen das die meisten Soldaten in der Wehrmacht nicht unehrenhafter gekämpft haben als die Soldaten in den anderen Armeen, dann wäre es richtig gewesen.


----------



## Sparanus (27. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Von daher ist deine Aussage halt auch schlicht falsch das die Wehrmacht nicht unehrenhafter als andere Armeen gekämpft hat.


Wenn wir den Bombenkrieg, Rheinwiesenlager etc mit einbeziehen kann man wahrlich nicht von Zugebene sprechen. Aber
ok, machen wir das mal, dann trifft das trotzdem noch nicht auf die Rote Armee zu. 



> Wen dann hättest du sagen müssen das die meisten Soldaten in der Wehrmacht nicht unehrenhafter gekämpft haben als die Soldaten in den anderen Armeen, dann wäre es richtig gewesen.


Dann bleiben wir dabei.


----------



## Bester_Nick (27. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Polen: Nur christliche Flüchtlinge sind willkommen - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (27. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fraYvsa2lCc
Wenn ich so einen Videotitel sehe, kriege ich schon das Kotzen.
"Deutschland, es reicht mit den Flüchtlingen! Ich habe Angst um die Zukunft!"

Wie kommen Leute auf so einen Mist?
Sie stellt sich mit diesem Titel als Deutschland dar. Sie ist nicht das Land! Sie ist eine von 80.000.000! Was hat sie schon zu melden? Sie als Mensch (als einer von 80.000.000) will 60.000.000 Menschen verbieten, dass diese unser Land betreten ... Das ist Größenwahn! 

Zum Video:
Die Dame geht mit ihrem Kleinkind spazieren und sieht, wie sich ein Asylbewerber hinter einem Auto versteckt. Sie geht weiter, er folgt ihr und versteckt sich hinter einem anderen Auto. Als die Dame ihn dann konfrontiert und fragt: "Was willst du?" Lächelt er und lief weg. Sie ist felsenfest davon überzeugt, dass er sie ausrauben wollte oder noch schlimmeres.

Sicher, dass es kein Jugendlicher war, der spielen wollte?
Nein, er wollte sie auf jeden Fall ausrauben. Natürlich, ich lächele auch immer, wenn ich jemanden ausraube! 

"Und es kann ja nicht sein, dass wir alle Flüchtlinge hier aufnehmen." Wir halten fest: 109.000 von 60.000.000 sind alle!  Denn ~0,00181% sind ja fast 100%.

Aber sie hat ja noch einen anderen Vorfall geschildert: 5 Männer reinigen einen Spielplatz. Diesmal denkt sie mal, dass es Asylbewerber sind, weil sie nicht nach Deutschen aussahen und kaum Deutsch gesprochen haben ... so wie gefühlte 10% des Landes.

Sie bezeichnet sich als sehr toleranter Mensch, was ich verneine, wenn sie wegen 6 Asylbewerbern 109.000 Menschen über einen Kamm schert.


----------



## Ruptet (27. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

..............."der wollte vielleicht nur spielen" ... alter, man kann sich auch wirklich jeden Scheiß schönreden 

Es sind nunmal KEINE Einzelfälle, nicht verwunderlich das die Leute Angst haben.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (27. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Ruptet schrieb:


> ..............."der wollte vielleicht nur spielen" ... alter, man kann sich auch wirklich jeden Scheiß schönreden
> 
> Es sind nunmal KEINE Einzelfälle, nicht verwunderlich das die Leute Angst haben.


Abwegig ist es nicht.
Schau dir doch mal an, wie alt die Leute in Syrien sind, die miteinander "Fangen" und "Verstecken" spielen. Die sind teils 17 Jahre alt.


----------



## Captn (27. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ich verstehe es nicht. Gerade in den Nachrichten wird gesagt, die Flüchtlinge benötigen günstigen Wohnraum, weil sie ja auch irgendwann arbeiten sollen.
Schön und gut....
Nun soll massig Geld investiert werden, damit es deutlich mehr bezahlbare Wohnungen gibt.

WARUM ging das all die Jahre vorher nicht? Ist man als hier als Deutscher oder seit Jahren lebender integrierter Mensch weniger wert als Flüchtlinge? 

Man kann mir erzählen, was man will, aber unsere Politik denkt eindeutig nicht nach .


----------



## warawarawiiu (27. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

https://mopo24.de/nachrichten/bunde...bergriffe-zustaende-erfurter-messehalle-15195

Also das wilde anurinieren von Umgebung bzw. Mitmenschen  muessen wir ihnen noch abgewöhnen. Aber das sollte man problemso mit entsprechenden Trainern schaffen.

Wenn dann diese Grundlegenden Dinge sitzen, koennen dann endlich tiefgreifendere Aufgaben bzw. die Berufsausbildung zum Pommesfritierer  angegangen werden.


----------



## DarkScorpion (27. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Deswegen gehört die jetzige Regierung abgewählt. Denn für das deutsche Volk machen die doch schon lange nichts mehr


----------



## Captn (27. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Deswegen gehört die jetzige Regierung abgewählt. Denn für das deutsche Volk machen die doch schon lange nichts mehr


Das ist leider genau das Bild, das ich momentan habe.
Jahrelang beschwerte man sich über mangelnde Gelder, Lehrermangel, etc.

Plötzlich haben wir Milliarden für die Banken in Griechenland und können danach immer noch in nationale Angelegenheiten investieren, was vorher wiegesagt nicht möglich war.

Damit disqualifiziert sich die Regierung halt immer wieder.

Es hat den Anschein, als wolle unsere Regierung nur nach außen hin gut aussehen und die Flüchtlinge machen sich dafür gut....


----------



## Sparanus (27. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

So ist es
Soziale Geschenke gibt es ja auch noch, aber nichts wirklich tiefgreifendes, unsere Infrastruktur und so.


----------



## Bester_Nick (27. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> https://mopo24.de/nachrichten/bunde...bergriffe-zustaende-erfurter-messehalle-15195
> 
> Also das wilde anurinieren von Umgebung bzw. Mitmenschen  muessen wir ihnen noch abgewöhnen. Aber das sollte man problemso mit entsprechenden Trainern schaffen.
> 
> Wenn dann diese Grundlegenden Dinge sitzen, koennen dann endlich tiefgreifendere Aufgaben bzw. die Berufsausbildung zum Pommesfritierer  angegangen werden.



Ja, da ist bei uns aber auch noch Nachholbedarf. 

Berliner S-Bahn: Rechtsextremist uriniert auf Migrantenkinder - DIE WELT


----------



## Ruptet (27. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Abwegig ist es nicht.
> Schau dir doch mal an, wie alt die Leute in Syrien sind, die miteinander "Fangen" und "Verstecken" spielen. Die sind teils 17 Jahre alt.



Komm .. bitte, versetz dich in die Lage der Frau(Mutter) - fangen spielen .... ich packs nicht.


----------



## Bester_Nick (27. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Ruptet schrieb:


> Komm .. bitte, versetz dich in die Lage der Frau(Mutter) - fangen spielen .... ich packs nicht.



Ich kann die Mutter verstehen. Allerdings ist der Sache besser gedient, wenn sie sich an die Polizei wendet, zwecks Patrouille.


----------



## Ruptet (27. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Ich kann die Mutter verstehen. Allerdings wäre der Sache besser gedient, wenn sie sich an die Polizei wendet.



Wo derzeit alles negative in Sachen Flüchtlinge totgeschwiegen wird ? Natürlich muss sie zur Polizei, bevor es jemand anderes trifft, aber ebenso muss es an die Öffentlichkeit, jeder einzelne Fall.
Fehlt noch, dass sich demnächst wieder vermehrt Bürgerwehren bilden, die sich dann selbst schützen, weil es der Staat nicht mehr tut.


----------



## Woohoo (27. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Also das wilde anurinieren von Umgebung bzw. Mitmenschen  muessen wir ihnen noch abgewöhnen. Aber das sollte man problemso mit entsprechenden Trainern schaffen.


Da das Thema gerade Urinieren ist:
Kleine Geschichte bzgl. urinieren aus meinem Umfeld: Neben der Arbeitsstätte eines Freundes zieht eine Flüchtlingsfamilie in eine Wohnung. Die 4 Kinder spielen am Parkplatz der Arbeitsätte umher und pinkeln an die Fahrzeuge. Auf einmal Fehlen Dinge aus der Nachbarschaft (einmal ein Ball, ein anders mal eine Sporttasche). Nachbar geht in die Wohnung mit einem Handyfoto des Balls. Eltern wussten von nix. Die Kinder haben darauf widerwillig die Sache rausgerückt. Beim rausgehen Kinder pinkeln vor den Eltern in den kleinen Vorgarten des Hauses. Alle sind amüsiert die Kinder werden nicht für das entwenden oder das urinieren gerügt. Das Spielchen geht munter weiter.
Scheinen einfache Assis zu sein, die es nunmal überall gibt.
*¯\_(ツ)_/¯*


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (27. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Ruptet schrieb:


> Komm .. bitte, versetz dich in die Lage der Frau(Mutter) - fangen spielen .... ich packs nicht.


Das habe ich schon versucht. Ich lache mich da eher tot.

Wenn jetzt jemand mit einem Messer auf sie zu rennt, kann ich sie verstehen, aber der Typ hat sie einfach verar****  Er hat sich hinter Autos versteckt und ist lachend weggelaufen. Sieht das für dich nach einem Raub oder einer Vergewaltigung aus?

Wenn mich ein Farbiger wegklatscht, drehe ich auch kein Video und sage: "Deutschland, es reicht mit den Farbigen!" Ich will nur darauf hinaus, dass wegen einer Aktion eines Flüchtlings sofort alle gleichstellt! Dann soll sie die Polizei anrufen.


----------



## Gripschi (27. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ich würde keinem mit solchen Verhalten als Nicht Suspekt einstufen.

Wer weiß was passiert wäre unter anderen Umständen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Eine andere Seite der Flüchtlingsproblematik. Jetzt kommen die Geschäftemacher und Wunderheiler:
Esoterische Verblendung: “HomÃ¶opathie fÃ¼r FlÃ¼chtlinge in Deutschland” – Astrodicticum Simplex


----------



## Threshold (28. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Der Zweck heiligt manchmal die Mittel.
> - War der Bombenkrieg im zweiten Weltkrieg insbesondere die Atombomben ok, um den Krieg zu verkürzen?
> - War ein Bombenattentat auf Hitler ok, obwohl mehr oder weniger unschuldige Menschen starben?
> Unsere Verfassung duldet um nicht zu sagen schreibt den Tyrannenmord vor. Das geht leider oft nicht
> ohne "Kollateralschaden".



Ist zwar etwas am Thema vorbei, aber den Bombenkrieg gegen Deutschlands Großstädte, den die Alliierten geflogenen sind, diente nicht mehr dazu den Krieg zu beenden, Deutschland war da schon mehr oder weniger geschlagen und es war nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis Berlin fiel.
Der Bombenkrieg war einfach nur Rache. Mehr nicht. Rache, weil die Deutschen damit angefangen haben. 

Ich denke auch, dass die Atombombe den Krieg gegen Japan verkürzt hat. eine Invasion der Japanischen Inseln hätte deutlich mehr Opfer gefordert.
Andererseits waren die Militärs aber auch scharf zu erfahren, wie viel Zerstörungskraft Kernwaffen tatsächlich haben.
Und die zweite Atombombe war meiner Meinung nach doch sehr überflüssig.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> der Mauerfall 1989 ist auch ein schönes Beispiel



Na ja. Ein paar Kollateralschäden, und Merkel wäre uns mit Glück erspart geblieben.


----------



## warawarawiiu (28. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und  Asylproblematik*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Ja, da ist bei uns aber auch noch Nachholbedarf.
> 
> Berliner S-Bahn: Rechtsextremist uriniert auf Migrantenkinder - DIE WELT



Oh.
Bitte setze das eine nicht mit dem anderen gleich 

In deinem geschilderten Fall handelt es sich um nichts anderes als um ein Hassverbrechen von 2(?) Personen  das geahndet gehoert.

In meinem geschilderten Fall handelt es sich einerseits um ein Problen das aus dem Mangel an Hygieneempfinden der Gruppe entsteht und andererseits aus der kollektiven Respektlosikeit vor Frauen und dem Beduerfnis sein Revier zu makieren.

Oder anders gesagt:

Einmal haben wir Fremdenhass und aif dern anderen Seite den Mangel an Kultur, Toleranz, Respekt und dem Grundverstaendnis von Hygiene.



Der deutsche hat also aus Fremdenhass die Auslaender angepinkelt.

Der Auslaender/Fluechtling hat aus respektlosigkei Frauen und Kinder angepinkelt......oder weil er prinzipiell alles anpinkelt um sein Revier zu makieren.




Egal wie auch immer. 
Auf beiden Seiten herrscht ja in etwa das gleiche Maß an bereitschaft sich zu aendern.

Und das wichtigste:
Pommesfritieren koennen die einen und die anderen.
Wer meine Pommes am ende Fritiert, ist mir dann auch egal....solange nicht ins frittenfett gepinkelt wird.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (28. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Sparanus schrieb:


> So ist es
> Soziale Geschenke gibt es ja auch noch, aber nichts wirklich tiefgreifendes, unsere Infrastruktur und so.



Hmm. Hier wurde kürzlich ein tadelloses Stück Bundesstraße auf 8 Kilometern komplett neu asphaltiert und der Kreisverkehr am Ende (mal wieder) neu gestaltet. Kosten: 20.000.000€

Zwei Orte weiter wurde eine Bundesstraße auf rund 10 Kilometern komplett neu asphaltiert. Kosten sind mir nicht bekannt.
Auch diese Straße war wirklich absolut in Ordnung.
Ebenso wurde in diesem Ort ein Fußgängertunnel am Bahnhof gebaut, damit bei heruntergelassenen Schranken die Fußgänger ohne Wartezeit auf die andere Seite gelangen können. Kosten: 12.000.000€

Außerdem wird doch derzeit ganz viel in Autobahnbrücken in NRW investiert, nachdem vorher nötige Reparaturen so lange verschoben wurden, bis nun für etliche Milliarden neu gebaut werden muß (A1, Leverkusener Brücke bei Köln)

Ein künftiger  Fughafen in Berlin hat nun doch auch noch klasse Ventilatoren bekommen, und deshalb gibt es bald auch wieder sonstige Veränderungen am Bau.

Also investiert wird in Infrastruktur schon, da können wir uns nicht beschweren... 
Wird allgemein viel investiert, nur viel zu oft an den falschen Stellen.

Ich weiß aber schon, was gemeint ist.
Stimmt ja auch. Egal ob nun Schulen inkl kompetentem Lehrpersonal, Kindergärten, Sport- und Freizeitmöglichkeiten usw.
Für nix war/ist Geld da und investiert wurde gar nix.
Das geht aber schon lange so und hat rein gar nix mit Flüchtlingen zu tun.

Glaubt jemand ernsthaft, daß ohne den derzeitigen Flüchtlingsstrom auch nur ein einziger Cent zusätzlich da irgendwo gelandet wäre? Oder dass Renten-, Hartz IV- oder Kindergeldbezüge großartig erhöht worden wären?

Kotzt mich auch an, aber das liegt an unserer Regierung. Da spielt es auch keine Rolle, ob nun Gas-Gerd oder Murksel das Zepter in der Hand hat. Oder ob die zusammen, oder mit den Grünen/Linken regieren.

Heute Abend ist bei uns in der Realschule wieder Elternsprechtag. Wetten, daß wieder um tatkräftige Unterstützung bei Maler- und Tapezierarbeiten gebeten wird?

Traurig finde ich aber, daß es immer wieder klappt, den schwarzen Peter den Leuten zuzuschieben, die nicht die Ursache des Problems sind.

So gesehen wäre es vielleicht sogar gar nicht schlecht, wenn jetzt Wohnungen aus dem Boden gestampft werden. Ohne Flüchtlinge wäre das nicht passiert bzw gefördert und so gibt es später vielleicht in Städten wie München, Hamburg, Frankfurt oder Köln wieder Wohnungen, die man sich mit normalem Einkommen auch leisten kann.


----------



## Threshold (28. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> So gesehen wäre es vielleicht sogar gar nicht schlecht, wenn jetzt Wohnungen aus dem Boden gestampft werden. Ohne Flüchtlinge wäre das nicht passiert bzw gefördert und so gibt es später vielleicht in Städten wie München, Hamburg, Frankfurt oder Köln wieder Wohnungen, die man sich mit normalem Einkommen auch leisten kann.



Glaubst du denn wirklich daran, dass es dann wieder bezahlbaren Wohnraum gibt?
Die Kommunen und wer auch immer haben doch die Wohnungen, die sie mal besaßen, an spekulative Wohnungsbaugesellschaften verhökert, um etwas Knete in die Kassen zu kriegen.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (28. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Theoretisch müsste es mehr freie Wohnungen geben, wenn nun viele gebaut würden und ein Großteil der Flüchtlinge nach Beendigung der Konflikte in ihre Heimat zurückkehren würden.

Dann gäbe es auch geringeren Spekulationsspielraum bei Wohnungen.

Aber ehrlich gesagt glaube ich da nicht wirklich dran, da hast Du Recht.
Da werden Besserverdienende wohl eher weiterhin 1500€ kalt für ihre 3ZKB-Wohnung im Mehrfamilienbunker bezahlen und Normalverdienener pendeln weite Stecken oder werden zu Aufstockern.


----------



## Threshold (28. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

In Spanien haben sie doch vor der Spekulationsblase 2009 auch wie die bekloppten Wohnungen hochgezogen, trotzdem gibt es in Spanien kaum bezahlbare Wohnungen.
Und da in Deutschland mehr Menschen sterben als geboren werden, müssten theoretisch immer mehr Wohnungen leer stehen und dadurch günstiger werden. Ist aber nicht der Fall. Die Preise steigen immer weiter, die Leute wollen dort wohnen, wo sie ihre Jobs haben, das macht die Städte teuer und aufm Land lebt niemand mehr.


----------



## shadie (28. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Threshold schrieb:


> In Spanien haben sie doch vor der Spekulationsblase 2009 auch wie die bekloppten Wohnungen hochgezogen, trotzdem gibt es in Spanien kaum bezahlbare Wohnungen.
> Und da in Deutschland mehr Menschen sterben als geboren werden, müssten theoretisch immer mehr Wohnungen leer stehen und dadurch günstiger werden. Ist aber nicht der Fall. Die Preise steigen immer weiter, die Leute wollen dort wohnen, wo sie ihre Jobs haben, das macht die Städte teuer und aufm Land lebt niemand mehr.



Ob man das so verallgemeinern kann?!

Also in unserem PLZ Gebiet erleben wir genau das Gegenteil.
Ich bin auch wieder von meiner ersten eigenen Miet-Wohnung / ca. 1km von der Arbeit entfernt.
Wieder aufs Land (in die alte Gemeinde) gezogen.

Der Grund?
Spritkosten ca. 40-50 € je Monat / nur 20 KM zur Arbeit.
In der "Stadt" habe ich für 55qm 600 € Warm (kalt 500 €) gezahlt, nur mit balkon welcher natürlich auch auf die Quadratmeter zur Hälfte mitgerechnet wurde.

neue Wohnung aufm land:

110qm / 650 warm (kalt 450 €) / 4 Kellerräume welche nicht in den Quadratmetern eingerechnet wurden / großer garten / 3 Parkplätze.


Bei uns auf dem Land wird ständig ein Neubaugebiet erschlossen.
Die Grundstücke sind nach wenigen Wochen ausverkauft.
Die ehemals kleinen Ortschaften werden immer größer und beliebter und in Städten bauen eigentlich nur die Firmen weiter aus, Wohnungen werden kaum neue erschlossen (nur für Studenten), falls echt mal richtiger Wohnungsmangel herrscht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Und was machen unsere "Freunde" vom radikalen rechten Ende der Gesellschaft, wenn sie eine Asylunterkunft betretet?
VW-Affäre: Volkert muss in Untersuchungshaft bleiben - SPIEGEL ONLINE

_Die NPD-Abgeordneten versuchten zu provozieren: Sie hätten die Mitarbeiter der Einrichtung etwa gefragt, 
warum es für die Flüchtlinge möglich sei, zusätzliche Kleidung zu bekommen, oder warum in der Kantine 
Schweinefleischesser diskriminiert würden, berichtete Barlen, Mitbegründer der Onlineplattform Endstation 
Rechts, die über Rechtsextremismus berichtet. "Es gibt dort natürlich nur das Nötigste", so Barlen._


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (28. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und was machen unsere "Freunde" vom radikalen rechten Ende der Gesellschaft, wenn sie eine Asylunterkunft betretet?
> VW-Affäre: Volkert muss in Untersuchungshaft bleiben - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> _Die NPD-Abgeordneten versuchten zu provozieren: Sie hätten die Mitarbeiter der Einrichtung etwa gefragt,
> ...


Na und ? Das die NPD Rechtsextrem ist, weiß doch jeder !
Die ist 2016 eh nicht mehr im Landtag vertreten. Und die Plattform Endstation Rechts hat klar linksextreme Züge, ist also auch nicht besser.



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fraYvsa2lCc
> 
> Wie kommen Leute auf so einen Mist?
> Sie stellt sich mit diesem Titel als Deutschland dar. Sie ist nicht das Land! Sie ist eine von 80.000.000! Was hat sie schon zu melden? Sie als Mensch (als einer von 80.000.000) will 60.000.000 Menschen verbieten, dass diese unser Land betreten ... Das ist Größenwahn!
> ...


Gehörst du selber nicht zu den 80 Millionen ? JEDER hat das Recht sich zu Wort zu melden auch wenn die Meinung nicht jeden passt !


----------



## Iconoclast (28. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Zumal er auch nur einer von 80.000.00 ist und muttlerweile über 60% froh sind über die dichten Grenzen, Tendenz steigend. Merkels Leute wandern der auch reihenweise zum Seehofer ab. So alleine ist die da oben gar nicht.


----------



## Threshold (28. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



shadie schrieb:


> Ob man das so verallgemeinern kann?!
> 
> Also in unserem PLZ Gebiet erleben wir genau das Gegenteil.
> Ich bin auch wieder von meiner ersten eigenen Miet-Wohnung / ca. 1km von der Arbeit entfernt.
> Wieder aufs Land (in die alte Gemeinde) gezogen.



Also 20km von der Stadt entfernt sehe ich jetzt nicht als auf dem Dorf leben an.
Der Großraum Hamburg erstreckt sich rund 70km in alle Richtungen, da ist der Wohnraum recht teuer. Fährst du aber nach MeckPom, gibt es Ecken, die echt günstig sind. Das gilt natürlich ausschließlich für ältere Häuser, die schlecht gedämmt sind.
Neue Häuser sind überall sehr teuer.


----------



## Bester_Nick (28. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Woohoo schrieb:


> Abdel Samad trifft es mal wieder ganz gut.
> Natürlich wurde gegen Ihn eine Fatwa erlassen und es gibt Morddrohungen, die  das Bundeskriminalamt so ernst nimmt, dass es Personenschutz angeordnet  hat.
> 
> _*Islamkritiker Hamed Abdel-Samad rechnet mit dem Propheten ab - DIE WELT
> ...



"Mohamed" von Hamed Abdel-Samad: Die Angst vor dem Islam - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (28. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> JEDER hat das Recht sich zu Wort zu melden auch wenn die Meinung nicht jeden passt !


Manche Leute sollten dieses Recht aber nicht haben.

Beispiel: Safet Babic (NPD).
Hetzt gegen Ausländer, hat aber bosnische Wurzeln. 
Sollte jemand, der sich selbst einen Knock-Out gibt, seinen Müll öffentlich verbreiten?

Weiteres Beispiel: Ibrahim Abou-Nagie (Leiter der LIES!-Organisation)
Er distanziert sich vom IS, betitel den IS, die al-Qaida und diverse andere Terror-Gruppen aber als Mudschaheddin und hofft, dass 70.000 Konvertiten nach Syrien reisen und dort ein Krieg entsteht. 

Drittes Beispiel: Denis Cuspert (Millatu Ibrahim, IS, LIES!-Mitglied, Deso Dogg)
Macht sich am Anfang seiner Radikalisierung in etwa so über die Medien lustig. "Ach, für die ist doch jeder ein Terrorist. Bald siehst du noch, dass die schreiben, dass ich ein Terrorist bin *lach*."
Ein Jahr später köpft er im Islamischen Staat Kinder. 

Also, es gibt schon ein paar Menschen, die keine Meinungsfreiheit bekommen sollten.


Iconoclast schrieb:


> Zumal er auch nur einer von 80.000.00 ist und muttlerweile über 60% froh sind über die dichten Grenzen, Tendenz steigend. Merkels Leute wandern der auch reihenweise zum Seehofer ab. So alleine ist die da oben gar nicht.


Du willst mir erzählen, dass 48.000.000 Deutsche froh darüber sind, dass die Grenzen geschlossen wurden? Dafür hätte ich gerne eine Quelle!


----------



## DarkScorpion (28. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Redefreiheit ist ein Grundrecht der Demokratie. Egal von welcher Seite.

Das was du forderst ist eine Abschaffung der Demokratie.


----------



## Iconoclast (28. September 2015)

*Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Sind sogar 78% froh über die Kontrollen jetzt. Sorry für die falsche Angabe. :p

Flüchtlinge: Mehrheit der Deutschen findet Kontrollen an EU-Grenzen gut - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Laut der Welt ist's etwa die Hälfte, die die Einwanderung generell begrenzen will.

FlÃ¼chtlingspolitik: Immer mehr Deutsche wollen Einwanderung begrenzen |Â*ZEIT ONLINE


Tja, langsam aber sicher fällt das Kartenhaus halt zusammen. Diese ach so "geile" "Schatz, die Flüchtlinge kommen endlich zu uns!" Willkommenskultur hat es nie gegeben.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

So langsam gehen die Übergriffe in den Unterkünften einem auf die Nüsse. Anstatt sich freuen das man jetzt sicher leben kann wird hier auch noch ein Krieg angezettelt. Klar wäre eine räumliche Trennung sinnvoller gewesen aber es ist eben bei den Massen nicht möglich. Merkel sollte auch mal endlich auf den Präsi hören und nicht so tun als können man noch unendlich weiter Leute aufnehmen.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (28. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Iconoclast schrieb:


> Sind sogar 78% froh über die Kontrollen jetzt. Sorry für die falsche Angabe. :p
> 
> Flüchtlinge: Mehrheit der Deutschen findet Kontrollen an EU-Grenzen gut - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> ...


Wie stellen die so eine Statistik zusammen? Die Ergebnisse sind einfach falsch.

Ich, meine Eltern, meine Großmutter, meine Tante oder wer auch immer hat so eine Studie nicht unterschrieben.
Wie kann man dann so etwas schreiben?
"Zwei Drittel der Deutschen sehen durch die Flüchtlingskrise den Zusammenhalt in der Europäischen Union gefährdet. Das zeigt das aktuelle ZDF-Politbarometer.(Quelle: ZDF)"
Politbarometer: FlÃ¼chtlingskrise: Mehrheit fÃ¼rchtet um Zusammenhalt in EU - heute-Nachrichten
"Zwei Drittel DER DEUTSCHEN"
Ich bin Deutscher und wurde nicht befragt und habe auch nirgendwo eine Meinung abgegeben.

Diese "Experten" haben einfach Menschen in einer Fußgängerzone befragt. Die Ergebnisse von vielleicht 20 oder mehr Leuten wurden notiert und man hat einfach das Verhältnis zu 80.000.000 berechnet und aufgeschrieben.


----------



## Woohoo (28. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Split99999 schrieb:


> "Mohamed" von Hamed Abdel-Samad: Die Angst vor dem Islam - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Samad geht eindeutig zu weit oder gehen die zu weit die Ihn den Tod wünschen und eine Fatwa aussprechen?

_"Genau so gut könnte er von Katholiken verlangen, die Vorstellung einer  unbefleckten Empfängnis und die Trinitätslehre zu verwerfen, oder von  Juden, endlich Jesus als letzten Propheten anzuerkennen. Das ist absurd."
_
Ja das könnte er auch fordern, aber er müsste dann auch nicht um sein Leben fürchten, wie unspektakulär.


----------



## Poulton (28. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Die Ergebnisse sind einfach falsch.


Bevor man groß rumtönt, dass die Ergebnisse falsch sind und ja nur 20 Leute befragt wurden, sollte man sich mal die Grundlage dieser repräsentativen(!) Umfragen anschauen:
Forschungsgruppe Wahlen > Umfragen > Politbarometer > Methodik
sowie:


> Die Umfrage zum Politbarometer wurde wie immer von der Mannheimer  Forschungsgruppe Wahlen durchgeführt. Die Interviews wurden in der Zeit  vom 22. bis 24. September 2015 bei 1.225 zufällig ausgewählten  Wahlberechtigten telefonisch erhoben. Die Befragung ist repräsentativ  für die wahlberechtigte Bevölkerung in Deutschland. Der Fehlerbereich  beträgt bei einem Parteianteil von 40 Prozent rund +/- drei  Prozentpunkte und bei einem Parteianteil von 10 Prozent rund +/- zwei  Prozentpunkte
> 
> Forschungsgruppe Wahlen > Aktuelles > Politbarometer




Zumal man einen Schnelltest über diese repräsentativen Umfragen und  damit ihren Wahrheitsgehalt machen kann. Man vergleiche die Ergebnisse  der darin enthaltenen Sonntagsfrage mit den tatsächlichen Wahlergebnissen. Aber wer weiß  was wieder für eine Ausrede kommt, nur um weiter "Lügenkresse" schimpfen  zu können und nicht das Umfrageergebnis was man sich soeben ausgedacht hat, in Frage stellen zu müssen. Wahrscheinlich irgendetwas in Richtung: "_Die Wahlen wurden durch Reptiloiden vom Aldebaran gefälscht._"


----------



## Iconoclast (28. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Wie stellen die so eine Statistik zusammen? Die Ergebnisse sind einfach falsch.
> 
> Ich, meine Eltern, meine Großmutter, meine Tante oder wer auch immer hat so eine Studie nicht unterschrieben.
> Wie kann man dann so etwas schreiben?
> ...



Man muss kein Zauberer sein um zu verstehen was da abgeht, wenn selbst Merkels eigene Leute ihr den Rücken zukehren. Die ist nicht unsonst in aktuellen Unfragen auf ihren tiefsten Wert überhaupt gefallen mit der Tendenz nach noch weiter unten. Das ist schon alles richtig so, auch wenn du das nicht wahr haben willst.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (28. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Manche Leute sollten dieses Recht aber nicht haben.
> 
> !


Und wer entscheidet das ?
Wenn man erst damit anfängt dauert es nicht lange zu einer Diktatur !



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Wie stellen die so eine Statistik zusammen? Die Ergebnisse sind einfach falsch.


Nur, weil die Ergebnisse dir nicht passen sind sie noch lange nicht falsch. 
Ich hätte auch gerne die Grünen nicht im Bundestag, aber nach den Wahlen sind sie nun mal drin und ich muss das akzeptieren.


----------



## DarkScorpion (28. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Wie stellen die so eine Statistik zusammen? Die Ergebnisse sind einfach falsch.
> 
> Ich, meine Eltern, meine Großmutter, meine Tante oder wer auch immer hat so eine Studie nicht unterschrieben.
> Wie kann man dann so etwas schreiben?
> ...


Für jemanden der keine Ahnung von garnichts hat, lautstark nach Quellen schreit, diese dann jedoch nicht GANZ durchliest machst du dein Mund aber ganz weit auf.

Ich denke mal du kennst den Spruch von Dieter Nuhr?


----------



## Threshold (28. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Also, es gibt schon ein paar Menschen, die keine Meinungsfreiheit bekommen sollten.



Kannst du aber hier nicht.
Meinungsfreiheit ist ein Grundrecht. Das gilt für jeden, der hier lebt.
Einigen das aberkennen, nur weil sie Dünnschiss Labern, geht halt nicht.
Wenns danach geht, müsstest du jedem Politiker die Redezeit im Bundestag entziehen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Threshold schrieb:


> Kannst du aber hier nicht.
> Meinungsfreiheit ist ein Grundrecht. Das gilt für jeden, der hier lebt.
> Einigen das aberkennen, nur weil sie Dünnschiss Labern, geht halt nicht.


Doch, das funktioniert, sobald die Leute strafrechtlich Relevantes sagen.
So ziemlich jeder NPD Abgeordnete ist vorbestraft und solche Wahlplakate
gehen gar nicht:
NPD-Wahlkampf: "Gas geben"-Slogan*empört Berliner Politiker - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Warum kämpfen diese Menschen gegen Flüchtlinge? Weil sie im Rassenwahn
glauben,..., ach, den Schwachsinn muss man gar nicht widerlegen.



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Beispiel: Safet Babic (NPD).
> Hetzt gegen Ausländer, hat aber bosnische Wurzeln.
> Sollte jemand, der sich selbst einen Knock-Out gibt, seinen Müll öffentlich verbreiten?


Selbst der Führer hält ihn für einen Klappspaten
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sopiM-_VCbY



Split99999 schrieb:


> "Mohamed" von Hamed Abdel-Samad: Die Angst vor dem Islam - SPIEGEL ONLINE


Ich habe es auch gerade gelesen. Es klang in Wiki ganz passabel, aber das
 neue Buch soll Quote machen und sich verkaufen. Er lebt davon...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

NPD und Gas da wird selbst dümmste Bauer den Zusammenhang bemerken


----------



## Iconoclast (28. September 2015)

*Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Rassen- bzw. Religionswahn sehe ich eigentlich nur in einer Ecke, den Flüchtlingen. Tag für Tag und Nacht für Nacht.
Und was eine NPD vor 5 Jahren mal gemacht hat interessiert mich heute ehrlich gesagt auch überhaupt nicht.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (28. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Poulton schrieb:


> Zumal man einen Schnelltest über diese repräsentativen Umfragen und  damit ihren Wahrheitsgehalt machen kann.[/I]"


1225 Menschen repräsentieren aber keine 80.000.000.
Mir würde es eher passen, wenn jeder Haushalt einen Brief für jeden Bewohner bekommt und dort ankreuzen kann, ob er für oder gegen geschlossene Grenzen ist.

Sagen wir 1224 Menschen sind gegen offene Grenzen und der 1 ist für offene Grenzen. Dann hat man ein "0,082 zu 99,918"-Ergebnis.
Was ist denn aber, wenn die restlichen 79.998.776 Deutsche für offene Grenzen sind? Dann ist das nicht repräsentativ.

Man kann ja auch nicht im Klassenzimmer X gucken, wie hoch der Ausländeranteil ist und ihn dann auf jedes Klassenzimmer jeder Schule übertragen.

Ich finde bei einem Thema, wie mit den Flüchtlingen sind solche Umfragen einfach nicht aussagekräftig. Entweder alle oder keiner.

Und nein, die Ergebnisse sind nicht falsch, weil mir die Umfrage nicht gefällt. Aber man kann auch nicht das Ergebnis von 1225 Befragten auf das 80-fache hochrechnen und dann sagen "Ja, 2 drittel der Deutschen finden dies und das schlecht!", wenn es eigentlich nur um ein achtzigstel des Landes geht.

Also, von mir aus, kann man solche Umfragen machen, aber dann finde ich, sollte man auch dazu schreiben, dass es nicht 2 Drittel der Deutschen sind, sondern 2 Drittel von den Befragten. Ich sehe hier auch keinen Grund, dass ich blöd angemacht werde, dass ich ja von nichts Ahnung habe, aber die größten Töne spucken. 


DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Für jemanden der keine Ahnung von garnichts hat, lautstark nach Quellen schreit, diese dann jedoch nicht GANZ durchliest machst du dein Mund aber ganz weit auf.
> 
> Ich denke mal du kennst den Spruch von Dieter Nuhr?


Lieber Scorpion,
Nu(h)r die Ruhe, mein liebster.


DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Jedoch muss und sollte hier besondere Vorsicht gelten. Denn die Wahrscheinlichkeit das sich so Terroristen einschleichen ist nicht gering.


Doch, ist sie. Von welchen Terroristen redest du denn? Vom IS?
Der IS fährt jeden Tag hunderttausende von Euros, Dollars und anderen Währungen ein. Du denkst also, dass diese Organisation ihre Attentäter mit Flüchtlingsströmen in unser Land schickt? Du solltest wissen, dass JEDER Moslem zum IS gehören KANN, denn das "Jeder Terrorist hat einen Zottel-Bart." zieht nicht mehr.
Die könnten eine x-beliebige Person mit einem First Class Ticket in einen Flieger setzen, der landet am Flughafen, wird von Freunden empfangen, bekommt einen Bombenkoffer in die Hand gedrückt, verabschiedet sich und drückt den Knopf. 

Ist Denis Cuspert mit irgendwelchen Flüchtlingsströmen in unser Land gekommen? Nein, der hat ein mobiles Endgerät für die Kommunikation benutzt. Hätte der eine SMS mit "Jag dich hoch." bekommen, hätte er es vielleicht gemacht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Iconoclast schrieb:


> Rassen- bzw. Religionswahn sehe ich eigentlich nur in einer Ecke, den Flüchtlingen. Tag für Tag und Nacht für Nacht..


Wir könnten ja mal wahllos 100 Deutsche in eine Turnhalle in Syrien sperren und schauen 
was dann abgeht. Hast Du Dir die Lebensverhältnisse angeschaut? Das mag nach einer Flut 
für ein paar Tage gehen, wenn den Leuten gerade das Dach abhanden gekommen ist, aber 
für Wochen und ohne Perspektive?

Und dann mit dem Finger auch die Leute zeigen. Das ist zu einfach.

Oder bist Du genau wie ich dafür, Fussballveranstaltungen sofort und für immer abzusagen,
weil es im Rahmen der fanatischen Anhänger (Fans) immer wieder Prügeleien gibt?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Oder bist Du genau wie ich dafür, Fussballveranstaltungen sofort und für immer abzusagen


Sofort, das gibt feine extra Parkplätze.


> Wir könnten ja mal wahllos 100 Deutsche in eine Turnhalle in Syrien sperren und schauen
> was dann abgeht. Hast Du Dir die Lebensverhältnisse angeschaut?


Wie soll es denn anders gehen? Vielleicht alle in den Ruhrpott und in die Schächte einfahren lassen?


----------



## Dennisth (28. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wir könnten ja mal wahllos 100 Deutsche in eine Turnhalle in Syrien sperren und schauen
> was dann abgeht. Hast Du Dir die Lebensverhältnisse angeschaut? Das mag nach einer Flut
> für ein paar Tage gehen, wenn den Leuten gerade das Dach abhanden gekommen ist, aber
> für Wochen und ohne Perspektive?



Ich frage mich gerade was die Deutschen Flüchtlinge nach dem zweiten Weltkrieg hier gemacht haben... Die hatten für Wochen nicht mal ein Dach über dem Kopf und keinen Staat der sie mit allem versorgt hat. 

Komisch das diese Flüchtlinge es geschafft haben sich nicht gegenseitig an die Gurgel zu gehen und friedlich waren.

Aber ja diese "Flüchtlinge" in den Turnhallen sind ganz arm dran. Die sind so traumatisiert... Die brauchen wohl pro Person mindestens eine 60 qm² Wohnung wo das Essen am besten noch auf Bestellung gebracht wird. Die Mosche, sowie andere Heimische Einrichtungen sollen doch bitte zu Fuß innerhalb von 5 Minuten erreichbar sein. Wenn nicht, dann bitte ein Auto + Fahrer stellen, der sie zu dem Nötigsten fährt. 

Sorry aber Deutschland setzt alle Hebel in Bewegung um denen ein luxuriöses Leben zu ermöglichen und die haben keine "Perspektive" weil sie merken, dass man hier doch nicht direkt eine Villa geschenkt bekommt, sondern erstmal registriert werden muss und dann abwarten muss bis man eine Wohnung zugeteilt bekommt.... 

Was die Vorschläge angeht mit dem "andere Religion, anders unterbringen" ... Sorry aber geht`s noch? Die sind doch vom Krieg geflüchtet und stellen jetzt auch noch Forderungen, weil der Nachbar an einen anderen Gott glaubt? Und dann machen die auch noch Stress, wenn man deren Forderungen nicht nach gibt? Lächerlich. Sowas nennt sich "Toleranz anders denkenden" oder bei uns "Religionsfreiheit". Wer das nicht akzeptieren will, kann gerne wieder gehen. Punkt aus ende.


----------



## Ruptet (28. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Überall hinzupissen, Frauen zu vergewaltigen und wegen Kleinigkeiten handgreiflich werden, sind natürlich alles eine Folge der untermenschlichen Unterkünfte, keineswegs sind das vorhandene Verhaltensweisen.

Wie gesagt kann man sich alles schönreden.

Natürlich sind es nicht alle, aber es sind auch keine Einzelfälle, daher wird es berechtigterweise erwähnt und kritisiert.


----------



## Nickles (28. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Flüchtlinge: Muslime bedrohen Christen in Asylheimen - DIE WELT
Ka ob das hier schon gepostet wurde. DURCHLESEN und zwar ganz.
Christen und Jesiden werden geschlagen, getreten, mit dem Tode bedroht, beschimpft, zum Muselmanlike beten gezwungen, sexuell ausgebeutet und das in DEUTSCHEN Heimen! Die machen auch vor Kindern und Schwangeren nicht halt!
Lt. den Zentralräten : KEINE EINZELFÄLLE
Lt. den um Hilfe angeflehten Priestern: KEINE EINZELFÄLLE
Alleine ein Prister berichtet von 100ten Briefen in seinem Umkreis 


> "Bei christlichen Konvertiten, die ihren Glauben nicht verheimlichen, geht die Wahrscheinlichkeit, Opfer von Übergriffen oder Mobbing zu werden, gegen 100 Prozent."


100% Das sagt schon alles -.-

Sie flüchten in die Kirchen und einige zurück in den Irak?!?
Was geht denn hier ab?
Mir geht die scheiß Islam Verherrlichung gewaltig auf den Sack, ich hab die Schnauze voll!
Hab die Verwaltung angeschrieben dass ich 3 Christen aufnehmen kann. Der islamische Terror gegen Christen in DEUTSCHEN Heimen ist unerträglich!

Mimimi das sind nur 20% Und die anderen 80% Muslime SCHWEIGEN und tun NICHTS dagegen. Mittäter!

Seltsam Angriffe von Christen gibts bisher keine. Liegt bestimmt an den 100% muslimischen Einzeltätern oder so...
Und Mutti schwadroniert immer noch von bereichernden muslimischen Fachkräften. Merkel raus oder streicht das C aus CDU!


----------



## Woohoo (28. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Ruptet schrieb:


> Überall hinzupissen, Frauen zu vergewaltigen und wegen Kleinigkeiten handgreiflich werden, sind natürlich alles eine Folge der untermenschlichen Unterkünfte, keineswegs sind das vorhandene Verhaltensweisen.
> 
> Wie gesagt kann man sich alles schönreden.



Sie konnten Ihr eigenes Land nicht aufbauen, haben daraus ein religiöses diktatorisches Irgendwas gemacht  und jetzt kommen Sie halt hier hin. 

Deutschland hat sich hier ohne Grund ein riesiges, teures und langwieriges Problem ins Land geholt. Hoffentlich bleibt die Konjunktur so gut wie jetzt und der Zinssatz niedrig. 

Und diese Ausschreitungen in den Lagern ist doch ein guter Indikator um herauszufinden wen man sofort wieder zurückschicken sollte.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

ich hatte es ja schon an anderer Stelle mal erwähnt das jemand der Ärger macht sofort sein Asylrecht verwirkt und auf der Stelle rausgeworfen werden muss. Wer beim Glauben dem IS sehr nahe ist sollte man gleich nach Syrien oder so ausfliegen wobei man die Landung auch gleich überspringen könnte


----------



## Sparanus (29. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Deshalb Lager an den EU Außengrenzen da kann man filtern.


----------



## Verminaard (29. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

War das schon mal da?
https://jungefreiheit.de/politik/deutschland/2015/nun-sind-sie-halt-da/

Der Merkel geht es Null um die Probleme Anderer. Hauptsache die Umfragen sind gut und Machterhalt.


----------



## Iconoclast (29. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Liveticker - Flüchtlinge in Deutschland: Polizeigewerkschaft berichtet von Machtkämpfen in Flüchtlingsheimen - N24.de

Ganze Machtlämpfe also schon. Ich kann den großen Knall echt kaum noch erwarten.


----------



## Rolk (29. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Na hoffentlich kommt der Knall nicht erst in Jahren, wenn wir Millionen mehr davon im Land haben. Auf einen Bürgerkrieg war ich eigentlich nicht eingestellt.


----------



## Rizzard (29. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Iconoclast schrieb:


> Liveticker - Flüchtlinge in Deutschland: Polizeigewerkschaft berichtet von Machtkämpfen in Flüchtlingsheimen - N24.de
> 
> Ganze Machtlämpfe also schon. Ich kann den großen Knall echt kaum noch erwarten.





Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> ich hatte es ja schon an anderer Stelle mal erwähnt das jemand der Ärger macht sofort sein Asylrecht verwirkt und auf der Stelle rausgeworfen werden muss.



Das war auch schon immer mein Gedanke.
Wer sich 1 Strike erlaubt, fliegt. So einfach.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> „Ist mir egal, ob ich schuld am Zustrom der Flüchtlinge bin. Nun sind sie halt da.“


Ist ja mal eine nette Aussage. Für so etwas wäre man vor gar nicht allzu langer Zeit sogar geteert und gefedert worden und dann aus der Stadt gejagd.
Das es dazu kommt war ja schon vor langer zeit abzusehen und man hätte von Anfang an es in geordnete Bahnen lenken müssen


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Dennisth schrieb:


> Ich frage mich gerade was die Deutschen Flüchtlinge nach dem zweiten Weltkrieg hier gemacht haben...


Die waren unter strenger Alliierter Kontrolle. Es gab 1945 insgesamt 28,5 Millionen Soldaten nur der drei Besatzungmächte.
Aufgeteil natürlich auf Deutschland und Japan. Wieviele blieben davon nach 1945 erst einmal in Deutschland, ein Zehntel oder
mehr? Also ungefähr auf alle 50 Deutschen einen Soldaten, tendenziell mehr.
â€¢ ArmeestÃ¤rken im Zweiten Weltkrieg nach LÃ¤ndern 1939-1945 | Statistik

Wie ruhig wäre wohl eine Turnhalle mit 200 Flüchtlingen, wenn vier Soldaten mit MPs drinnen stehen würden? Es ist darum
schwer mit 1945 vergleichbar. Plünderer wurden standrechtlich erschossen. Das ist heute irgendwie anders. Es gibt Studien
darüber, dass alleine die Existenz einer Waffe die Kompromissbereitschaft erhöht:
Der Postillon: Studie: Vorgehaltene Handfeuerwaffe erhÃ¶ht Kompromissbereitschaft signifikant


----------



## Threshold (29. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Doch, das funktioniert, sobald die Leute strafrechtlich Relevantes sagen.
> So ziemlich jeder NPD Abgeordnete ist vorbestraft und solche Wahlplakate
> gehen gar nicht:
> NPD-Wahlkampf: "Gas geben"-Slogan*empört Berliner Politiker - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Du kannst empört sein, aber das wars dann auch, strafrechtlich relevant ist da gar nichts.


----------



## Nickles (29. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> _ich hatte es ja schon an anderer Stelle mal erwähnt das jemand der Ärger macht sofort sein Asylrecht verwirkt und auf der Stelle rausgeworfen werden muss.__
> 
> 
> _


*

Art 18 GG*
Wer die Freiheit der Meinungsäußerung, insbesondere die Pressefreiheit (Artikel 5 Abs. 1), die Lehrfreiheit (Artikel 5 Abs. 3), die Versammlungsfreiheit (Artikel 8), die Vereinigungsfreiheit (Artikel 9), das Brief-, Post- und Fernmeldegeheimnis (Artikel 10), das Eigentum (Artikel 14) oder das Asylrecht (Artikel 16a) zum Kampfe gegen die freiheitliche demokratische Grundordnung mißbraucht, verwirkt diese Grundrechte. Die Verwirkung und ihr Ausmaß werden durch das Bundesverfassungsgericht ausgesprochen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Threshold schrieb:


> Du kannst empört sein, aber das wars dann auch, strafrechtlich relevant ist da gar nichts.


Darum sagte ich auch "sobald" die Leute strafrechtlich relevantes sagen.
Das Plakat ist ein gutes Beispiel für die Art der Provokationen, die kommen.

Was in den Flüchtlingsheimen passiert, geht gar nicht. Das werden vermutlich
auch keine Syrer sein, die leben immer schon mit vielen Religionen zusammen.
Es sind leider auch ganz andere Gruppen dabei, denen klar und sofort die rote
Karte gezeigt werden muss, passiert ja auch:
Suhl: Erste Flüchtlinge nach Gewaltausbruch in Asylheim festgenommen - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Nickles schrieb:


> [...] zum Kampfe gegen die freiheitliche demokratische Grundordnung mißbraucht, verwirkt diese Grundrechte. [...]


Dann musst Du mir jetzt nur noch erklären, warum eine Prügelei unter Flüchtlingen 
die freiheitlich demokratische Grundordnung stört. Es ist eine einfach Straftat und
die wird als solche geahndet. 

Die Flüchtlinge brauchen ganz schnell sozilogische Betreuung. Es hat nur keine Lust
drauf. Die Stellen sind ausgeschrieben, Bewerbungen gehen kaum ein. Befreundete
arbeitslose Sozialpädagogen bleiben lieber arbeitslos, als den Job zu machen, weil 
es zu anstrengend ist.


----------



## Threshold (29. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Darum sagte ich auch "sobald" die Leute strafrechtlich relevantes sagen.
> Das Plakat ist ein gutes Beispiel für die Art der Provokationen, die kommen.



Du hast da schon recht, aber die NPD Typen sind ja nicht blöd, die werden dir kein Plakat hinstellen, das strafrechtlich relevant ist.
Und Provokation hast du immer. Da muss ich mir keine Plakate der NPD anschauen, da reichen schon Plakate der "Volksparteien". 

Schlimm, was da passiert ist, aber man muss den Leuten da klar machen, dass das in einer freien Gesellschaft eben dazugehört, dass einer eine andere Meinung vertritt und sie auch mal provokant auslebt. Das muss man dann eben aushalten.


----------



## warawarawiiu (29. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Es war doch von Beginn an jedem mit Verstand klar dass eine Integration der meisten dieser Leute nicht möglich sein wird.

Wer die eigene Religion über die Grundgesetze eines Landes stellt kann in diesem Land nicht funktionieren und keine Bereicherung für das Volk sein.

Diese Leute flüchten aus ihrem Land, bringen ihre Gewaltbereitschaft und ihren Fremden und Fremdreligionshass hier mit zu uns.

Ich hoffe das wenigstens 1 von 100 Flüchtlingen in der Lage ist, diese Grenze zu überwinden und eine Bereicherung für unsere Gesellschaft darzustellen..... und wenn er am Ende eben nur brav Pommes in der Frittenbude brät.

In Suhl hier bei mir um die Ecke gab es wieder Ausschreitungen.
Prinzipiell bin ich tatsächlich dafür diese Leite direkt in ein Schlauchboot zu setzen und auf die Heimreise zu schicken.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Es war doch von Beginn an jedem mit Verstand klar dass eine Integration der meisten dieser Leute nicht möglich sein wird.


Die Flüchtlinge sind nicht hier, damit wir sie ausbeuten können, die Flüchtlinge sind 
Kriegsflüchtlinge und sollen kurzzeitig ein Dach und etwas zu essen bekommen.
Das man dem einen oder anderen die Chance auf Arbeit und integration gibt ist
die Ausnahme und soll und wird nicht die Regel sein.


----------



## warawarawiiu (29. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die Flüchtlinge sind nicht hier, damit wir sie ausbeuten können, die Flüchtlinge sind
> Kriegsflüchtlinge und sollen kurzzeitig ein Dach und etwas zu essen bekommen.
> Das man dem einen oder anderen die Chance auf Arbeit und integration gibt ist
> die Ausnahme und soll und wird nicht die Regel sein.



Die meisten werden bleiben und werden sich integrieren müssen, nach unseren regeln und gesetzten.
Und auch die die wieder gehen, müssen sich solange sie hier sind an unsere Gesetze halten.

Und die Flüchtlinge bzw. den Staat durch die Flüchtlinge auszubeuten ist grad IN!
Da gibt es diverse wunderheiler die Flüchtlingen salben verkaufen und natürlich das cateringgewerbe das Millionen mit flüchtlingsnahrung verdient vom Staat bezahlt.

Finde ich auch ganz legitim die Ausbeutung von Flüchtlingen und Staat.
So wissen sie gleich dass es bei ums auf verstand, gesetze und verträge ankommt und nicht auf Muskelkraft und stupides töten.


----------



## Nickles (29. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Dann musst Du mir jetzt nur noch erklären, warum eine Prügelei unter Flüchtlingen
> die freiheitlich demokratische Grundordnung stört. Es ist eine einfach Straftat und
> die wird als solche geahndet.


Lulz.
Polizei und recherche der Welt sowie Pfarrer und Zentralräte der Juden, Orientalischen Christen, Kurden und die Polizeigewerkschaft sehen das ''etwas anders'' genauso wie die Betroffenen in den Interviews.
Ganz durchlesen vorm Antworten.
Flüchtlinge: Muslime bedrohen Christen in Asylheimen - DIE WELT

Und 2tens N-24 Ticker


> <<Polizeigewerkschaft berichtet von Machtkämpfen in Flüchtlingsheimen
> Ein düsteres Bild von Flüchtlingsheimen und dem Umgang von Asylbewerbern untereinander zeichnet der Vorsitzende der Deutschen Polizeigewerkschaft (DPolG), Rainer Wendt. Gewaltausbrüche seien "keine neue Entwicklung", sagte er der "Passauer Neuen Presse". "Wir erleben diese Gewalt seit Wochen und Monaten. Es schließen sich Gruppen nach Ethnien, nach Religion oder Clan-Strukturen zusammen und gehen mit Messern und selbst gebastelten Waffen aufeinander los." Laut Wendt werden religiös und politisch motivierte Konflikte und Kämpfe um die Vorherrschaft ausgetragen. "Vieles davon ist sicher der Enge in den Unterkünften geschuldet, aber es gibt auch knallharte kriminelle Strukturen", meinte der Gewerkschafter. Die meisten Gewalttaten fänden innerhalb der muslimischen Gruppen statt. "Da kämpfen Sunniten gegen Schiiten, da gibt es Salafisten unterschiedlichster Ausprägung. (...) Frauen werden zur Verschleierung gezwungen. Männer werden gezwungen zu beten. Islamisten wollen dort ihre Werte und Ordnung einführen", so Wendt. Christen sollten deshalb "unter besonderen Schutz" gestellt werden. Sie würden oft massiv bedrängt.
> Es gebe aber noch andere schutzbedürftige Gruppen - vor allem Frauen und allein reisende Kinder und Jugendliche. "Hier lässt sich das wahre Ausmaß der Gewalt nur schätzen, weil Frauen und Kinder oft aus Angst keine Anzeige erstatten. Da geht es auch um Missbrauch und Vergewaltigung."
> Wendt forderte eine schnelle Abschiebung von gewalttätigen Flüchtlingen. "Bei denjenigen, die hier straffällig werden, Verbrechen begehen, muss der Rechtsstaat mit ganzer Härte durchgreifen.">>



ALLES durchlesen.
Christen werden unterdrückt und gedemütigt, christliche schwangere Frauen geschlagen, Kinder von Christen bedroht, beschimpft und angegriffen, Morddrohungen gegen Christen,  Scharia wird durchgesetzt, Christen zum Beten  mit den Moslems gezwungen, Christen flüchten aus deutschen Heimen zurück in den Irak, Hunderte Christen flüchten aus den Heimen in Kirchen, Pfarrer platzt der Briefkasten vor Hilferufen in Form von Briefen. Du kannst auch jedes mal Christen gegen Jesiden tauschen weil die trifft es genau gleich.
Frauenverbände berichten von Vergewaltigungen, Unterdrückung von Frauen, sexuelle Ausbeutung von Kindern, jeweils mit religiösem Hintergrund, auch hier vozugsweise Christen und Jesiden aber bzgl. Frauen trifft es auch Muslime. Auch hier sagen sie: keine Einzelfälle.
Ganz durchlesen https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1019418391422277&l=eccd8def25 Wurde bestätigt und war auch öffentlich bei Pro Familia auf der Internetseite.
Mimimi das sind nur 20%. IN KEINEM EINZIGEN Bericht hat sich auch nur einer der 80% dem entgegengestellt. Eine große Mehrheit der 80% wird es wohl stillschweigend begrüssen und ein weiterer Anteil zumindest billigen/nichts unternehmen.
Aufruf des Zentralrates der Muslime in Deutschland wie üblich Fehlanzeige.
Alle sagen: Flächendeckend, systematisch, keine Einzelfälle. Augen auf. Es reicht.
Ich hab die Schnauze gestrichen voll. In Österreich hat man es gesehen FPÖ verdoppelt Wähler = 31% in Oberösterreich letzten Sonntag. Umfragen National bis zu 36%.

Alleine der nachgewiesene Versuch dass in den Heimen versucht wird die Scharia mit Gewalt durchzusetzen ist ein direkter und unmissverständlicher Angriff der auf die Abschaffung des GG, welches der Scharia diametral entgegen steht, zielt.

Und die dämliche Verwaltung antwortet mir nicht bzgl. der Aufnahme von Christen in meiner Wohnung.

Letzte Wahlen habe ich die Linke gewählt. Nächstes mal wird es das Gegenteil und es wird definitiv nicht die CDU die das C rausstreichen sollte, sofern sich vorher nichts ändert.
Die Brüder und Schwestern leiden jeden Tag während ich mir diesen verblendeten Übermenschen (Steigerung von "Gutmensch") Schwachsinn anhören muss.
Wer glaubt dass die damit aufhören wenn sie aus den Heimen raus sind hat nicht mehr alle Latten am Zaun,
Spontane Gewaltausbrüche sind das eine. Was hier stattfindet ist aber jeweils 100%ig religiös motiviert und von Hass geleitet. Daran ändert sich auch in einzelnen Wohnungen nichts und je mehr kommen und so die Dichte in Deutschland steigt desto schlimmer wird es werden.


----------



## warawarawiiu (29. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ich war bis jetzt ja auch immer SPD Wähler, aber um meinem Unmut bzgl der aktuellen Flüchtlings Politik etwas mehr Aussagekraft zu verleihen werde ich bei nächster Gelegenheit die AfD wählen 
Es wird auch in Deutschland durch die aktuelle Situation leider ein starker rechtsruck stattfinden, aber anders kann man der Politik auch nicht kommunizieren dass es so wie es gerade abläuft nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Rizzard (29. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die Stellen sind ausgeschrieben, Bewerbungen gehen kaum ein. Befreundete
> arbeitslose Sozialpädagogen bleiben lieber arbeitslos, als den Job zu machen, weil
> es zu anstrengend ist.



Wieviele qualifizierte Leute soll es wohl geben die dafür in Frage kommen?



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> In Suhl hier bei mir um die Ecke gab es wieder Ausschreitungen.
> Prinzipiell bin ich tatsächlich dafür diese Leite direkt in ein Schlauchboot zu setzen und auf die Heimreise zu schicken.



Krass ausgedrückt, ja.


----------



## CPFUUU (29. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Rolk schrieb:


> Na hoffentlich kommt der Knall nicht erst in Jahren, wenn wir Millionen mehr davon im Land haben. Auf einen Bürgerkrieg war ich eigentlich nicht eingestellt.



Es wird garantiert nicht ohne Gewalt ablaufen, dass ist aber in unserem Fall nichts schlechtes. De braucht einen Konflikt um wieder in der Realität anzukommen. 
Die Flüchtlinge werden auch die Sozialsysteme überlasten und diese hoffentlich zusammenbrechen lassen. Der ganze Ballast(Renter, Arbeitlose,Flüchtlinge etc.) kann dann nicht mehr Versorgt werden.

In einem Konflikt Szenario wird sich schnell zeigen wer stark ist und überlebt. Was aus Nahost gekommen ist sind überwiegend Feiglinge, da sie schon ihre Heimat nicht gegen ein paar Idioten in Toyotas Verteidigen konnten.
Wenn hier erstmal ein paar Jahre Kriegsähnliche Zustände herrschen werden Opfergruppen und andere Parasiten tot oder geflohen sein. Danach hat man die Chance eine bessere Gesellschaft aufzubauen.

Als Beispiel dient die Zeit nach 1945, wobei ich nicht davon ausgehe das De wieder so verheert wird wie damals. So groß ist das Krisenpotential dann auch nicht.


----------



## isnicable (29. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Ich war bis jetzt ja auch immer SPD Wähler, aber um meinem Unmut bzgl der aktuellen Flüchtlings Politik etwas mehr Aussagekraft zu verleihen werde ich bei nächster Gelegenheit die AfD wählen
> Es wird auch in Deutschland durch die aktuelle Situation leider ein starker rechtsruck stattfinden, aber anders kann man der Politik auch nicht kommunizieren dass es so wie es gerade abläuft nicht funktioniert.



afd ..... *kotz*


----------



## Metalic (29. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Bin Die Partei Wähler und Mitglied UND stolz darauf


----------



## isnicable (29. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Metalic schrieb:


> Bin Die Partei Wähler und Mitglied UND stolz darauf



omg. Hab bei Punkt zwei in ihrem Programm schon aufgehört zu  lesen so eine "Partei" kann man doch nicht ernst nehmen


----------



## CPFUUU (29. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Metalic schrieb:


> Bin Die Partei Wähler und Mitglied UND stolz darauf



Alle ins lächerliche zu ziehen wird dich leider auch nicht vor Kampf und Gewalt schützen


----------



## Metalic (29. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Natürlich kann man bei der Partei so einiges nicht ernst nehmen. Dir ist schon klar dass sich Die Partei aus einer Satire-Zeitschrift entwickelt hat und man sie auch als Satire Partei sehen kann?
Klar, wie heißt es so schön: Nicht wählen hilft den falschen. Ich habe in meinem Leben nun schon einige Male einen Stimmzettel ausgefüllt und bin für mich einfach an dem Punkt angelangt, dass ich meine Stimme weder den Rechten noch den Linken geben will. Alles was sich so als Volksparteien dazwischen tummelt, gehört für mich aber auch nicht mehr zu den "richtigen" Parteien. Egal was man wählt, so wirklich zufrieden war ich damit nie.


----------



## isnicable (29. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Metalic schrieb:


> Natürlich kann man bei der Partei so einiges nicht ernst nehmen. Dir ist schon klar dass sich Die Partei aus einer Satire-Zeitschrift entwickelt hat und man sie auch als Satire Partei sehen kann?



Hätte mich auch gewundert wenn die "Die Partei" das Ernst meint.


----------



## Metalic (29. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Achja, um durch das Partei-Gebrabbel nun nicht ganz so stark ins Offtopic zu rutschen, nochmal ein Nachtrag um zum eigentlichen Thema zurück kehren zu können. Es geht ja schließlich um die Flüchtlinge und Asylsuchenden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nickles (29. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Nachtrag zu Post 4137
Weltverfolgungsindex - Christen - 2015.
https://www.opendoors.de/verfolgung/weltverfolgungsindex2015/weltverfolgungsindex2015/
7 der ersten 10 TOP Länder sind die haupt Asylherkunftsländer. Wundert gar nicht.
100.000 Christen werden dort jedes Jahr ermordet.


----------



## Verminaard (29. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



isnicable schrieb:


> omg. Hab bei Punkt zwei in ihrem Programm schon aufgehört zu  lesen so eine "Partei" kann man doch nicht ernst nehmen


Aber die ganzen anderen Parteien sind sehr seriös und setzen ihr Wahlprogramm natürlich um.
Zitat: mit mir gibt es keine Pkw Maut....

Nur eins von vielen Beispielen der seriösen Parteien.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (29. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



CPFUUU schrieb:


> .
> .
> .
> Die Flüchtlinge werden auch die Sozialsysteme überlasten und diese hoffentlich zusammenbrechen lassen. Der ganze Ballast(Renter, Arbeitlose,Flüchtlinge etc.) kann dann nicht mehr Versorgt werden.



Na Du bist definitiv NICHT Deutschland.
Mal ehrlich, Deine Meinung gegenüber Flüchtlingen ist Dein Ding, aber zu hoffen, daß unser Sozialsystem zusammenbricht ist schon ein starkes Stück und kein Deut besser, als der Käse, den irgendwelche Ultragrünen oder -linken von sich geben (Deutschland muss zerstört werden)

Rentner und Arbeitslose als Ballast und etwas später als Parasiten zu bezeichnen ist absolut daneben.

Renten und Arbeitslosengeld sind übrigens Versicherungsleistungen.
In den "Genuss" von Letzterem kannst Du auch (arbeitest Du schon, oder noch Schüler/Student?) schneller kommen, als Dir lieb ist.

Und gerade die heutigen Rentner sind doch die, auf die Du so stolz bist, weil sie unser Land wieder aufgebaut haben, statt feige zu fliehen. Deinen Worten nach.

Zumindest die in Westddeutschland   (Sorry, musste einfach sein)

Ich kapiere es einfach nicht. Bin für viele Argumente offen und vernünftig vorgetragen gebe ich mir auch Mühe, mich in jede Lage hineinzuversetzen. Aber bei so einem Unsinn fehlen mir echt die Worte.
Und sowas will patriotisch sein?



CPFUUU schrieb:


> In einem Konflikt Szenario wird sich schnell zeigen wer stark ist und überlebt. Was aus Nahost gekommen ist sind überwiegend Feiglinge, da sie schon ihre Heimat nicht gegen ein paar Idioten in Toyotas Verteidigen konnten.



Weil das ja auch alles so einfach ist.
Auch ohne Nahostexperte zu sein, sollte man inzwischen mitbekommen haben, daß es vielerorts nicht nur um Staat A gegen Staat B geht.
Ein Bürgerkrieg ist eine völig andere Situation, ähnlich wie im ehemaligen Jugoslawien.
Wenn dann noch verschiedene Terrororganisationen und Milizen die Chance nutzen, wird es schwierig.

Speziell die Situation in Syrien ist dermaßen kompliziert mit so vielen gegeneinander und miteinander kämpfenden Truppen sowie im Hintergrund fädenziehenden Organisationen/Staaten aller Art, daß das da nicht "so mal eben" erledigt ist.

Selbst da, wo scheinbar Fortschritte da waren, kann es ruck-zuck wieder abwärts gehen
Siehe Kunduz. 15 Jahre ISAF für den Allerwertesten  :flop:


----------



## warawarawiiu (29. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Es wird garantiert nicht ohne Gewalt ablaufen, dass ist aber in unserem Fall nichts schlechtes. De braucht einen Konflikt um wieder in der Realität anzukommen.
> Die Flüchtlinge werden auch die Sozialsysteme überlasten und diese hoffentlich zusammenbrechen lassen. Der ganze Ballast(Renter, Arbeitlose,Flüchtlinge etc.) kann dann nicht mehr Versorgt werden.
> 
> In einem Konflikt Szenario wird sich schnell zeigen wer stark ist und überlebt. Was aus Nahost gekommen ist sind überwiegend Feiglinge, da sie schon ihre Heimat nicht gegen ein paar Idioten in Toyotas Verteidigen konnten.
> ...



Man merkt richtig wie du dir den Zusammenbruch des deutschen Systems wünscht.
So unzufrieden und so wenig aus dem eigenen leben gemacht?


Gerade die alten und arbeitslosenabsicherung und vor allem auch das gesundheitssystem bei uns sind noch immer Gold wert.

Wünscht du dir wirklich, wenn bei dir krebs diagnostiziert wird, 100.000€+ für die langjährige Behandlung auszugeben?
Wünscht du dir das die alten die ihr leben lang geschuftet haben, auf der Straße sitzen?

Unser System ist sicherlich nicht perfekt, aber wir können froh sein das wir es haben und wir sollte es schützen und erhalten.

Ich selbst bin seit 7(!) Wochen krank wegen multipler Entzündungen. Das könnte ich mir nie leisten (bei gleichzeitiger Aufrechterhaltung meines Lebensstandards) wenn unternehmen nicht dank gesetzen mitziehen müssten und der Staat mich absichern würde.


Du bist einer von denen die erst merken wie gut sie es hatten, wenn alles unter ihren Füssen wegbricht und sie die Welt brennen sehen.


----------



## Nickles (29. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Rekord: Schätzung um 40.000 Personen übertroffen.Seehofer: Im September 170.000 Flüchtlinge in Bayern angekommen
> Seit Anfang September sind 169.400 Flüchtlinge in Bayern angekommen. "Das sind Größenordnungen, die wir früher in einem ganzen Jahr nicht hatten - und ein klarer Beleg dafür, dass die Angelegenheit aus den Fugen geraten ist", sagte CSU-Chef Seehofer.
> 
> 
> Quelle: Die Welt



Heilige Sch***. Ich rechen das jetzt nicht auf 1 Jahr hoch
Wohnraum pro Monat = 3.400.000 Quadratmeter bei 20 qm pro Person.
Alter...


----------



## Captn (29. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Man merkt richtig wie du dir den Zusammenbruch des deutschen Systems wünscht.
> So unzufrieden und so wenig aus dem eigenen leben gemacht?
> 
> 
> ...


Ich glaube, du interpretierst seine Aussage falsch...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Wohnraum pro Monat = 3.400.000 Quadratmeter bei 20 qm pro Person.


Ist doch kein Problem. Man nehme ehemalige Kumpel und Co und höhlen jedes Gebirge aus.


> Der ganze Ballast(Renter, Arbeitlose,Flüchtlinge etc.) ...


Ist doch ziemlich dreist was du hier zum Besten gibst


----------



## azzih (29. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Was für Gestalten hier manchmal unterwegs sind, da kann man nur den Kopf schütteln. Rentner und Kranke sind "Ballast" und Kriegs-Flüchtlinge "Feiglinge". 

Mal ganz davon zu schweigen das sehr viele Flüchtlinge noch minderjährig sind, ist die Situation in Syrien gerade dermaßen komplex das dort jede lokale Gegenwehr Selbstmord wäre. IS ist gut organisiert und bewaffnet und verfügt immer noch über eine beträchtliche Anzahl an Kämpfern. Dann hast du Assad und sein Minderheits-Diktatur-Regime das aktuell laut UN und einigen NGOs für  90% der zivilen Opfer verantwortlich ist. Dazu noch Staaten wie die USA,Russland, Saudis und Iran, die jeweils ihre Gruppierungen mehr oder weniger versteckt unterstützen. Und da ist man ein Feigling wenn man sich und seine Familie retten will? Komische Logik...


----------



## Nickles (29. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

noch 2 Horror Nachrichten.
Noch vor 2016 fliegt der Laden hier auseinander da verwett ich meinen Arsch drauf


> B. Bayern erwägt Aufnahmestopp für Flüchtlinge Angesichts der konstant hohen Flüchtlingszahlen erwägt Bayern nach Angaben von Ministerpräsident Horst Seehofer (CSU), im Alleingang „Notmaßnahmen“ zu ergreifen. Aus Kabinettskreisen heißt es, es könnten beispielsweise Flüchtlinge abgewiesen werden, die aus anderen EU-Staaten einreisen wollen. Zudem wird demnach in Erwägung gezogen, Flüchtlinge einfach in andere Bundesländer weiterzuschicken. Diese möglichen Schritte seien in der Ministerratssitzung diskutiert worden, verlautete aus Teilnehmerkreisen.
> Das wars, direkter Widerstand gegen Merkel. Seehofer ich liebe dich. Wenn das so weitergeht trete ich in die CSU ein. Wer hätte das gedacht.
> C.De Maizière: 8000 bis 10.000 Flüchtlinge pro Tag
> Die Zahl der nach Deutschland einreisenden Flüchtlinge ist auf bis zu 10.000 Menschen täglich gestiegen. „Wir hatten in den letzten vier Tagen Größenordnungen von 8000, 9000, 10.000 jeden Tag“, sagt Bundesinnenminister Thomas de Maizière (CDU). Klar sei jetzt schon, „dass der September ein Rekordmonat wird“.
> ...


----------



## aloha84 (29. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

@Nickles

Dir ist aber bewusst, dass die Asylanten nicht in Bayern bleiben, sondern Deutschlandweit verteilt werden?


----------



## Nickles (29. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ja. Alle Unterkünfte sind 2 bis 4 mal überbelegt. Seit Wochen Beschlagnahmungen und Rauswurf deutscher Mieter wegen (unzulässigem) Eigenbedarf. Gerade heute eben erst wieder passiert (Beschlagnahmungen Bremen, Mieterrauswurf Gemeinde Eschbach (Breisgau-Hochschwarzwald)
Heißt jeder einzelne der neu ankommt kann nur noch durch Beschlagnahmung, Enteignung, Zwangseinquartierung oder Zwangsvermietung untergebracht werden. Bei 10k pro Tag O_O
Der Laden hier fliegt noch vor 2016 auseinander.

Wer das nicht erkennt hat die Realität längst verlassen xD


----------



## isnicable (29. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Nickles schrieb:


> Ja. Alle Unterkünfte sind 2 bis 4 mal überbelegt. Seit Wochen Beschlagnahmungen und Rauswurf deutscher Mieter wegen (unzulässigem) Eigenbedarf. Gerade heute eben erst wieder passiert (Beschlagnahmungen Bremen, Mieterrauswurf Gemeinde Eschbach (Breisgau-Hochschwarzwald)
> Heißt jeder einzelne der neu ankommt kann nur noch durch Beschlagnahmung, Enteignung, Zwangseinquartierung oder Zwangsvermietung untergebracht werden. Bei 10k pro Tag O_O
> Der Laden hier fliegt noch vor 2016 auseinander.
> 
> Wer das nicht erkennt hat die Realität längst verlassen xD



Apropos verlassen. Wenn,wie du sagst, uns der Laden hier noch vor 2016 auseinander fliegt, hast du schon geplant den Laden hier zu verlassen ? dann müssen wir dich wenigstens nicht hier aushalten.


----------



## Nickles (29. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ja habe Familie in Luxemburg, also einen Rückzugsort. Lief mir einen Plan zu Unterbringung von bis zu 300.000 pro Monat (siehe de Mazieres Aussage) oder halt den Mund?
In Lu gibts nur 25 Euro Taschengeld und man muss 4 Sprachen lernen. Nach 2 Wochen flüchten die weiter nach Trier.
Die Realitätsverweigerer werden das Land ins Chaos stürzen und alle werden darunter leiden.
Das können wir den links-grünen ganz alleine zuschreiben, da kann man nur sagen: Herzlichen Glückwunsch.
Aufs Jahr bis zu 3.600.000 + Familienzuzug LOL!

Ansonsten verweise ich auf diesen Beitrag: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...ings-und-asylproblematik-414.html#post7731798

â€˜Soon there will be no more Luxembourgâ€™ – POLITICO



> “It might be they have the wrong image of Luxembourg: They know Luxembourg is one of the richest country in the world, but we don’t give very much pocket money,” he said.





> “I advise people not to come to Luxembourg,” he said. “The main thing is that Luxembourg is not for poor people, it’s for rich people. It’s very expensive, as its name says: _Lux_-embourg, like luxury. The system is very hard.”
> “I kill my time learning languages,” he said, admitting that he struggles with French and pointing out that you need to know at least two of the local languages to have any hope of integrating properly.


----------



## Captn (29. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



isnicable schrieb:


> Apropos verlassen. Wenn,wie du sagst, uns der Laden hier noch vor 2016 auseinander fliegt, hast du schon geplant den Laden hier zu verlassen ? dann müssen wir dich wenigstens nicht hier aushalten.


Du kannst ja glauben, was du willst, aber unsere kluge und vorausschauende Politik setzt unwollend alles daran, immer mehr Leute ins rechtspolitische Spektrum zu drängen, weil viele einfach keine Lust mehr auf diese planlose und zukunfstlose Politik haben.


----------



## Sparanus (29. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Aber bei so einem Unsinn fehlen mir echt die Worte.
> Und sowas will patriotisch sein?


Seine Gedanken sind eher gesagt interessant.
Aber nehmen wir das ganze doch mal auseinander:



> Es wird garantiert nicht ohne Gewalt ablaufen, dass ist aber in unserem Fall nichts schlechtes. De braucht einen Konflikt um wieder in der Realität anzukommen.
> Die Flüchtlinge werden auch die Sozialsysteme überlasten und diese hoffentlich zusammenbrechen lassen. Der ganze Ballast(Renter, Arbeitlose,Flüchtlinge etc.) kann dann nicht mehr Versorgt werden.


Logik nach dem Motto: Der Krieg ist der Vater aller Dinge
Die Bezeichnung Ballast ist moralisch verwerflich, allerdings glaube ich, dass sie Volkswirtschaftlich zutreffend ist.


> In einem Konflikt Szenario wird sich schnell zeigen wer stark ist und überlebt. Was aus Nahost gekommen ist sind überwiegend Feiglinge, da sie schon ihre Heimat nicht gegen ein paar Idioten in Toyotas Verteidigen konnten.
> Wenn hier erstmal ein paar Jahre Kriegsähnliche Zustände herrschen werden Opfergruppen und andere Parasiten tot oder geflohen sein. Danach hat man die Chance eine bessere Gesellschaft aufzubauen.


Wieder Krieg als reinigender Zustand und zudem sozial-darwinistisch.


Unsinn ist es nicht, wohl eher ziemlich logisch, aber so nicht wünschenswert.


----------



## Nickles (29. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Der Innenminister hats verstanden:
Thomas de Maizière: "Kommt gar nicht erst, Ihr habt keine Chance" - Videos - DIE WELT

Und die Wahl der FPÖ wirkt bereits die anderen haben Angst


> *Österreich warnt vor Gewalt an Grenzen*
> In der Flüchtlingskrise warnt Österreich angesichts des nicht abreißenden Zustroms vor Gewaltanwendung an der Grenze. Falls es zu keiner europäischen Lösung für die Flüchtlingsströme komme, würden sich nach Worten von Österreichs Innenministerin Johanna Mikl-Leitner zwei Szenarien abzeichnen: „Entweder wir gehen vor wie bisher oder es wird zu strengen Kontrollen an den Grenzen kommen und dann muss man davon ausgehen, dass auch Gewaltanwendung notwendig sein wird“, sodie Ministerin.
> Die Mehrheit der Flüchtlinge kommt über Ungarn nach Österreich. Die Meisten wollen nicht in der Alpenrepulik bleiben, sondern weiter nach Deutschland reisen.


 (Die Welt)


----------



## Sparanus (29. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Eine möglichst schnelle Eskalation der Situation ist wünschenswert, je später die Eskalation kommt, desto heftiger wird sie.


----------



## Bester_Nick (29. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Du kannst ja glauben, was du willst, aber unsere kluge und vorausschauende Politik setzt unwollend alles daran, immer mehr Leute ins rechtspolitische Spektrum zu drängen, weil viele einfach keine Lust mehr auf diese planlose und zukunfstlose Politik haben.



Die Rechten waren in Deutschland ja schon mal an der Macht. Dass die nichts besser, sondern alles nur schlimmer machen beweisen Millionen Tote und ein in Schutt und Asche liegendes Europa. Wie man so unendlich doof sein kann und so etwas wieder wählt erschließt sich mir nicht.


----------



## Captn (29. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Die Rechten waren in Deutschland ja schon mal an der Macht. Dass die nichts besser, sondern alles nur schlimmer machen beweisen Millionen Tote und ein in Schutt und Asche liegendes Europa. Wie man so unendlich doof sein kann und so etwas wieder wählt erschließt sich mir nicht.


Tja, was bleibt den Leuten übrig, wenn sie beim kritisieren offensichtlicher Missstände ins rechte Eck gedrängt werden? Passiert halt...


----------



## Bester_Nick (29. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Eine Flüchtlingskrise ist nunmal mit Missständen verbunden. Deswegen heißt es ja auch Krise und nicht Karneval.


----------



## Captn (29. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Eine Flüchtlingskrise ist nunmal mit Missständen verbunden. Deswegen heißt es ja auch Krise und nicht Karneval.


Jetzt passiert in den Heimen genau das, was Karuzo vor zig Seiten immer und immer wieder wiederholt hat. Dafür hat man ihm dann aber auch gleich entsprechend angegriffen. 
Aber die Lage macht es nicht besser. Sie ist nun mal so und wird daher einfach hingenommen, obwohl das vorher ja undenkbar war .


----------



## Threshold (29. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Wie so oft fällt der Politik das Ignorieren von Tatsachen und das Verschleppen von Fakten auf die Füße.
Mitleid habe ich mit den Flüchtlingen und mit den Leuten, die dort helfen, aber sicher nicht mit der Regierung.


----------



## HordyH (29. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Wenn ich schon höre das die Frauen misshandeln ohne ein funken Reue und schuld Bewusstsein, ist mir klar warum die nicht on der Lage sind nen ordentlichen Staat aufzubauen.

Wie dämlich im Schädel muss man sein ( im bezug auf die Misshandlungen )


----------



## Sparanus (29. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Die Rechten waren in Deutschland ja schon mal an der Macht. Dass die nichts besser, sondern alles nur schlimmer machen beweisen Millionen Tote und ein in Schutt und Asche liegendes Europa. Wie man so unendlich doof sein kann und so etwas wieder wählt erschließt sich mir nicht.


Lustig, wieder jemand der Nazis und Rechte nicht unterscheiden kann.


----------



## Nickles (29. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Knapp 600 Plätze blieben einfach leer: Sachsen bucht hunderte Flüge für abgelehnte Asylbewerber ? doch die kommen nicht - Deutschland - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten
> 
> Ja da schau her: gehen die etwa nicht freiwillig?


Haha Geil!
Ach was die kommen nicht freiwillig? Das hat niemand erwartet. 
Obwohl seit jeher Jahren Praxis.
Unfähigste Politiker ever oder Vorsatz.... 
Engagiert mich mittels Beratervertrag für 10.000 Euro dann empfehle ich euch einen Blick ins AufenthG, genauer einen Blick auf § 62, § 62a und § 62b AufenthG.
Denn da hat man sich vor Jahrzehnten schon was für dieses Problem einfallen lassen. AufenthG - Einzelnorm


----------



## Verminaard (29. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Knapp 600 Plätze blieben einfach leer: Sachsen bucht hunderte Flüge für abgelehnte Asylbewerber ? doch die kommen nicht - Deutschland - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten
> 
> Ja da schau her: gehen die etwa nicht freiwillig?



Haben hier nicht Einige laut geschrien das Fluechtlingsabschiebung stattfindet und zahlreich Leute zurueckgefuehrt werden?
Karuzoo wurde doch belaechelt das er sowas dementiert hat.


----------



## Woohoo (29. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Hier wurde auch schon ein Artikel gepostet der besagt, dass die Polizei massive Gegenwehr bei der Durchführung von Abschiebung bekommt. Hunderte Menschen stellen sich Ihnen in den Weg oder die Personen tauchen unter. Polizei wird dabei zu Zurückhaltung aufgerufen, sodass Abschiebungen oft gar nicht erst vorgenommen werden. Auch deshalb ist Deutschland ein lohnendes Ziel.


----------



## Nickles (29. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> *Benjamin Maack und seine Familie leben auf 84 Quadratmetern. Raum, den man teilen kann - oder sogar muss?*


Der Spiegel schwingt die Moralkeule, nicht nur sollt sondern müsst ihr lt. ihnen jetzt privat welche aufnehmen 
Flüchtlinge privat aufnehmen: Die wichtigsten Fragen - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Denn ihr seid Deutsche und die sind
1) Schuldig
2) Schuldig
3) Schuldig


(Ironisch gemeint...)


----------



## Verminaard (29. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Nickles schrieb:


> Denn ihr seid Deutsche und die sind
> 1) Schuldig
> 2) Schuldig
> 3) Schuldig



Zum Glueck bin ich als Oesterreicher, in Deutschland lebend nicht ganz so schuldig


----------



## Iconoclast (29. September 2015)

*Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



azzih schrieb:


> Mal ganz davon zu schweigen das sehr viele Flüchtlinge noch minderjährig sind...



Komisch, laut Statistiken ist der allergrößte Teil männlich und in den 20ern. Auf den Bildern und Videos turnen auch immer nur Männer rum und hier und da mal ein Kind. Bei uns in den zwei Heimen fast nur Männer. Heute kamen neue am Rathaus an, 100% Männer.

Da gibt's überhaupt nicht "sehr viele Minderjährige". Und das Beste war, dass sich zwei von denen sogar noch gekloppt haben. Ein Passant ruf daraufhin "Hurra, die kulturbereichernden Fachkräfte sind da". Die Szene war so göttlich. Wie aus einer Parodie.


----------



## Icedaft (29. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Zum Glueck bin ich als Oesterreicher, in Deutschland lebend nicht ganz so schuldig



Machst Du Witze? Der in Deutschland lebende Österreicher war doch der Haupttäter und Du folgst ihm schuldmäßig natürlich auf dem Fuße...


----------



## Nickles (29. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

LOL!  Wo war das?


----------



## Icedaft (29. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Eher wann ... https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Einbürgerung_Adolf_Hitlers


----------



## Nickles (29. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Nee ich meine Iconoclast ​


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> dass die Polizei massive Gegenwehr bei der Durchführung von Abschiebung  bekommt. Hunderte Menschen stellen sich Ihnen in den Weg oder die  Personen tauchen unter. Polizei wird dabei zu Zurückhaltung aufgerufen,  sodass Abschiebungen oft gar nicht erst vorgenommen werden.


Wer den Beamten im Dienst behindert gehört auch in den Flieger. Generell muss die Exekutive auch weg vom Kuschekkurs, wenn jemand das Land verlassen muss dann sollte die Maßnahme auch durchgeführt werden.


> Der Spiegel schwingt die Moralkeule, nicht nur sollt sondern müsst ihr lt. ihnen jetzt privat welche aufnehmen


Für mich gibt es keine Pflicht jemanden einzuquartieren egal ob der Platz dafür vorhanden wäre. My Home is my Castle


----------



## warawarawiiu (29. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Imo wäre es eine gute Idee die Flüchtlinge schon mal mit 1€ Jobs zu beschäftigen? es gibt genug Kleinigkeiten zu tun (Müll sammeln, suppenküche helfen etc) 
Das lenkt ab, beschäftigt und integriert und gibt ihnen das gefühl etwas für die Gesellschaft zu tun.
Das Geld könnten sie sich praktisch dazu verdienen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Sollte man nicht zuerst den hiesigen Arbeitslosen etc. das Angebot machen? Gut in deren Lagern vielleicht


----------



## warawarawiiu (29. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Sollte man nicht zuerst den hiesigen Arbeitslosen etc. das Angebot machen? Gut in deren Lagern vielleicht



Den hiesigen arbeitslosen sollte man das auch unterbreiten, ja.
Es gibt da ja mehr als genug zu tun


----------



## Verminaard (29. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> (Müll sammeln, suppenküche helfen etc)



Die schaffen es nichtmal selbst in den Unterkuenften, wie diese auch immer sein moegen, Ordnung zu halten. 
Da muessen Reinigungsfirmen ran. (Quelle aus erster Hand, meine Frau arbeitet im Vertrieb einer großen Reinigungsfirma)
Und du verlangst das sie z.b. Muell sammeln?


----------



## Ruptet (29. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Die Ausbeutung findet auch bei uns statt, das ist kein Phänomen, welches sich ausschließlich auf Afrika bezieht.
Gibt hier genügend Menschen, die in anerkannten Berufen 40 Stunden die Woche arbeiten und sich ohne Hilfe vom Staat bzw. durch solche Minijobs kaum über Wasser halten können...

Es ist doch logisch, dass der Staatsbürger zuerst das Recht auf einen Job haben sollte ... das hat nichts mit Diskriminierung zu tun, wie es so gerne dargestellt wird.


----------



## Verminaard (29. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Ruptet schrieb:


> Es ist doch logisch, dass der Staatsbürger zuerst das Recht auf einen Job haben sollte ... das hat nichts mit Diskriminierung zu tun, wie es so gerne dargestellt wird.



Du weist doch das alle deutschen Arbeitslosen ein dummes faules Pack ist das ueberhaupt kein Interesse an wirklicher Arbeit hat und lieber H4 bezieht.

Und dann gibts noch die deutschen Mitbuerger die am liebsten Deutschland abschaffen wollen und die sehen das sehr wohl als Diskriminierung an.



Natuerlich muss man zuallererst an die Leute denken die schon im Land leben, aber das ist etwas ausser Mode gekommen.
Kinderarmut ist bestimmt eine Erfindung von irgendwem.
Obdachlose muessen nicht obdachlos sein, gibt genug bezahlbare Wohnungen.
Aufstocker, was soll das bitte sein? Die sind halt nur unterqualifiziert.
Wenns ein kalter Winter wird und sich manche keine Heizung leisten koennen, deren Pech, koennen ja mit Jacke zu Hause rumlaufen!


Jetzt mal ernsthaft.
Vor dieser ganzen Griechenland, und jetzt Fluechtlings"krise" war fuer Nichts Geld da.
Doch fuer so seltsame Projekte wie Betreuungsgeld.
Seit Jahren gibt es einen Notstand bei den Kitaplaetzen. Abgesehen von einer vernuenftigen und fairen Bezahlung von Kitamitarbeitern.
Infrastruktur wird vernachlaessigt.
Oeffentliche Einrichtungen verrotten. Von den maroden Schulen brauchen wir gar nicht erst reden.
Auf der anderen Seite erzaehlen unsere Polithanseln permanent das unsere Kinder die Zukunft sind, das Bildung sein muss blablabla.
Und das in Deutschland zu wenig Kinder geboren werden.

Na hauptsache wieder mal den Banken das Geld in den Arsch blasen, oder glaubt ihr wirklich das Griechenland irgendwas von dem Geld gesehen hat?
Bei so Risikogeschaeften kann man auch Geld verlieren, moment Banken natuerlich nicht.

Und jetzt werden auch mal eben Milliarden locker gemacht.
Ploetzlich gibt es eine reale Wohnungsnot, kein Problem wird gebaut.

Das man damit die Aermsten gegen die anderen Armen aufhetzt, scheint egal zu sein.
Man bekommt das Gefuehl das hier ein Konflikt sogar erwuenscht ist.


----------



## Ruptet (29. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Das ist auch so ne Sache 
Die Deutschen Arbeitslosen werden hier als faules Pack betitelt, während man die Flüchtlinge als fleißige und maximalmotivierte Fachkräfte hinstellt.

Mir kommt es langsam wirklich so vor, als ob man absichtlich einen Konflikt provoziert, anders kann man sich die Vorgehensweise unserer "Elite" nicht erklären.

Viele Flüchtlinge nach Krawallen in Suhl verhaftet
FlÃ¼chtlinge werfen Christen ins Meer
etc.
Gut man muss schon zugeben, auf ihrem "Gebiet" sind sie wirklich hochqualifizierte Fachkräfte  (kleiner Seitenhieb bevor wieder die Nazikeule geschwungen wird)


----------



## Nickles (29. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Na pass mal auf. 14 kommen frei und der Koranreisser geht in den Knast (Blasphemieparagraph?) DE 2015 trau ich alles zu...


----------



## CPFUUU (30. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Na Du bist definitiv NICHT Deutschland.
> Mal ehrlich, Deine Meinung gegenüber Flüchtlingen ist Dein Ding, aber zu hoffen, daß unser Sozialsystem zusammenbricht ist schon ein starkes Stück und kein Deut besser, als der Käse, den irgendwelche Ultragrünen oder -linken von sich geben (Deutschland muss zerstört werden)
> 
> Rentner und Arbeitslose als Ballast und etwas später als Parasiten zu bezeichnen ist absolut daneben.
> ...



Ich bin garantiert kein Patriot  
Das Renten Umlage System ist ein Witz, für haufenweise Opfergruppen und Staatsscheiße zahlen zu müssen ebenso. Alles Verträge die gegen meinen Willen abgeschlossen wurden, für die ich aber zahlen soll.
Was interessieren mich irgendwelche Rentner die ich nicht kenne?  Über Jahrzehnte haben die jeden Dreck in die Politik gewählt, der ihnen auf Kosten meiner Generation sonst was versprochen hat. 
Von mir aus kann dieses Marode System samt seiner zahlreichen Staatdrohnen zur Hölle fahren.  Es lebt doch eh nur noch von der Substanz und tut wirklich alles um zu kollabieren.



Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Weil das ja auch alles so einfach ist.
> Auch ohne Nahostexperte zu sein, sollte man inzwischen mitbekommen haben, daß es vielerorts nicht nur um Staat A gegen Staat B geht.
> Ein Bürgerkrieg ist eine völig andere Situation, ähnlich wie im ehemaligen Jugoslawien.
> Wenn dann noch verschiedene Terrororganisationen und Milizen die Chance nutzen, wird es schwierig.



Bin nicht sicher was du mir sagen willst.
Aber hast du dir überhaupt mal die Kampfvideos von den Clownstruppen da unten angesehen ? Die machen mir jedenfalls keine Angst.



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Gerade die alten und arbeitslosenabsicherung und vor allem auch das gesundheitssystem bei uns sind noch immer Gold wert.
> 
> Wünscht du dir wirklich, wenn bei dir krebs diagnostiziert wird, 100.000€+ für die langjährige Behandlung auszugeben?
> Wünscht du dir das die alten die ihr leben lang geschuftet haben, auf der Straße sitzen?
> ...



Nur weil du oder andere ihre Krankenkosten auf die Allgemeinheit abwälzen sind die nicht einfach weg. Das mag in einer gesunden Gesellschaft noch kein großes Thema sein.
In einer die überaltert, unproduktiver wird und kulturfremden beschädigten Menschen Tür und Tor öffnet allerdings schon.

Insofern ist es nicht mein Wunsch, sondern einfach  nur kalte Realität. 

Und dieses "was wäre wenn dir dies und das passieren würde" Gelaber ist für mich kein Argument, sondern eher ein Zeichen von Schwäche.
Jeder kann sich gegen was auch immer versichern, er soll nur nicht ständig SEINE Kosten auf Andere abwälzen.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Logik nach dem Motto: Der Krieg ist der Vater aller Dinge
> Die Bezeichnung Ballast ist moralisch verwerflich, allerdings glaube ich, dass sie Volkswirtschaftlich zutreffend ist.
> 
> Wieder Krieg als reinigender Zustand und zudem sozial-darwinistisch.
> Unsinn ist es nicht, wohl eher ziemlich logisch, aber so nicht wünschenswert.



Es geht eher darum das wir uns nicht von Evolution und Überlebenskampf ausklammern können. 
Wenn wir unser Konkurrenz- und Schaffenspotential nicht in produktive Bahnen lenken (Marktwirtschaft), dann ist die Alternative Verfall und Konflikt. 

Das massive Umverteilungssystem erzeugt die Illusion von endlosen Ressourcen. Die bornierten Menschen hier sind noch davon eingelullt und denken es geht ewig so weiter.
Ein Zusammenbruch der Sozialsysteme ist meiner Ansicht nach unvermeidlich. Entweder der Rest an potenten Leuten hier wird für sich und ihre Familien aufstehen und
eine bessere Alternative schaffen oder die Massen aus Afrika/Arabien werden hier ihre albernen Kriege fortführen. 

Wer sich nicht verbessert, dessen Kultur und Gene landen eben auf dem Müllhaufen der Geschichte. Diese Welt wird halt von Stärke regiert und sonst nichts.
It´s Evolution Baby !
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aDaOgu2CQtI


----------



## warawarawiiu (30. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Ich bin garantiert kein Patriot
> Das Renten Umlage System ist ein Witz, für haufenweise Opfergruppen und Staatsscheiße zahlen zu müssen ebenso. Alles Verträge die gegen meinen Willen abgeschlossen wurden, für die ich aber zahlen soll.
> Was interessieren mich irgendwelche Rentner die ich nicht kenne?  Über Jahrzehnte haben die jeden Dreck in die Politik gewählt, der ihnen auf Kosten meiner Generation sonst was versprochen hat.
> Von mir aus kann dieses Marode System samt seiner zahlreichen Staatdrohnen zur Hölle fahren.  Es lebt doch eh nur noch von der Substanz und tut wirklich alles um zu kollabieren.
> ...




Als was arbeitest du?

Du schreibst hier was von Evolution und Verbesserung und dem stärkeren der überlebt.

Wenn du dir dieses System der sebstverantwortlichkeit herwünscht, dann hoffe ich dass du einen sehr gut bezahlten Job hast, denn mit einem popligen 3000€ Brutto Job könntest du mit Sicherheit dir nicht die Versicherungen leisten die du jetzt als privat versichert sehen willst.

Ich bspw. zahle im Monat allein dass in die Rentensystem\Krankenkassen usw. ein was 2 andere verdienen da ich ein hohes einkommen habe.


Klar, ich könnte mich privat problemlos absichern und auch die höheren kosten die diese private Absicherung mit sich bringen würde decken, aber die 2 Anderen die ich momentan im System mitziehe könnten dass mit Sicherheit nicht.


Überdenk nochmal deine eigene Situation und werdmdir mal klar darüber wie viel du wirklich verdienst und ob es für private Versicherungen von 1500€+ netto (und da ist mit Sicherheit noch keine rentenvorsorge mit drin) pro Monat reichen würde wenn's die staatlichen systeme nicht mehr gäbe.

Ich glaube du hast das ganze System noch nicht wirklich begriffen.



Dass dieses System jetzt leider durch die flüchtlingsmassen überstrapaziert wird ist Fakt, aber dem gilt es halt entgegenzuwirken durch Integration der arbeitswilligen, Abschiebung der faulen und Begrenzung der maximalanzahl der möglichen aufna
Sich hingegen den Zusammenbruch des Systems herbeizusehnen ist kontraproduktiv und kann sich nur von jemandem gewünscht werden der sich bis jetzt in diesem System noch nichts aufbauen konnte, erfolglos war und nichts darin sieht was es ihm wert wäre zu schützen.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (30. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Ich bin garantiert kein Patriot


Also entweder verwechsle ich Dich, oder Deine bisherigen Aussagen hier im Thread hören sich nur nur so an
(Unter patriotischem Denken verstehe ich übrigens keine Teilnahme an irgendwelchen Pegida-Demos, Sachbeschädigung, Hooliganklopperei oder sonstigen Sch...)




CPFUUU schrieb:


> Das Renten Umlage System ist ein Witz, für haufenweise Opfergruppen und Staatsscheiße zahlen zu müssen ebenso. Alles Verträge die gegen meinen Willen abgeschlossen wurden, für die ich aber zahlen soll.
> Was interessieren mich irgendwelche Rentner die ich nicht kenne?  Über Jahrzehnte haben die jeden Dreck in die Politik gewählt, der ihnen auf Kosten meiner Generation sonst was versprochen hat.



Noch haben die "Grauen Panther" oder irgendwelche anderen Renterparteien zum Glück noch nicht die Mehrheit.
Nehme mal an, ein Großteil der Generation 50/60+ wird eher konservativ wählen, sprich CDU/CSU.

Aber Du hast Recht, es ist inzwischen Mist. Wenn ich meinen jährlichen Bescheid mit der Hochrechnung ansehe und meine gezahlten Beiträge gegenüberstelle, könnte ich durchdrehen.
Dabei bin ich bei weitem kein Besserverdiener.



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Von mir aus kann dieses Marode System samt seiner zahlreichen Staatdrohnen zur Hölle fahren.  Es lebt doch eh nur noch von der Substanz und tut wirklich alles um zu kollabieren.



An sich ist das System nicht schlecht. Nur begannen die Leute, als das Rentensystem erdacht wurde, mit 15/16/17 zu arbeiten, taten dies größtenteils durchgehend bis 65 und starben dann mit 70-75

Dass es in die Hose geht, wenn erstmal bis 28/29 gelernt wird und die Alterserwartung gleichzeitig immer weiter steigt, liegt auf der Hand.
Aber was war denn los, als es hieß, künftig solle bis 67 gearbeitet werden? (Was auch unfair ist, ein Pflasterer, Maurer, Dachdecker usw kann das nur bedingt = Rentenkürzung/Altersarmut)



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Bin nicht sicher was du mir sagen willst.
> Aber hast du dir überhaupt mal die Kampfvideos von den Clownstruppen da unten angesehen ? Die machen mir jedenfalls keine Angst.


Vom weichen Sessel aus immer gut zu sagen. 
Das ist kein Call of Duty oder Battlefield.
Und auch kein Strategiespiel, sondern jede Entscheidung birgt etliche Risiken und Folgen, falls es die falsche sein sollte. 

Und Videos gucken ist auch immer doll. Wobei die auf Wikileaks usw eigentlich auch schon reichen.

Welche Clownstruppen meinst Du denn jetzt genau? IS, Boku Haram, Taliban & Co.?

Die sind ausbildungsmäßig wohl kaum mit unseren KSK- oder auch normalen Soldaten vergleichbar, aber einen enormen Vorteil haben die. Dank Hirnwäsche und Aussicht aufs Paradies furchtlos, brutal und ohne Skrupel. 

Da interessieren keine RoE, UN-Charta, Menschenrechtskonventionen oder sonstige Regeln.

Da wird mal eben ein ganzes Dorf abgefackelt, die Bevölkerung enthauptet und minderjährige Mädchen entführt und zwangsverheiratet.

Und selbst wenn man hoffnungslos unterlegen ist, ein Sprengsatz an einem "tapferen" Dschihadisten genügt, um immer wieder für Unruhe zu sorgen. Oder feige gelegte Sprengsätze.
Das reicht für Unmut, Hoffnungslosigkeit und Verbitterung in der Bevölkerung. Noch zermürbender, als ein konventioneller Krieg.

Immerhin genügte deren Methoden übrigens dafür, daß sowohl unsere Schießausbildung vor einigen Jahren komplett überdacht und geändert wurde (und um ein gutes und erfolgreich exportiertes Gewehr in Verruf zu bringen  )

Gleichzeitig muß man eingestehen, daß die Rekrutierungs- und Propagandamaschine über soziale Netzwerke und persönlich durch eigens dafür angeworbene Leute hervorragend läuft.
Sogar so gut, daß inzwischen sogar in westlichen Ländern geborene und aufgewachsene Jugendliche und junge Erwachsene deren Gedankengut zustimmen oder sogar beitreten.
Das sind nicht alles junge, erfolglose Männer mit Migarationshintergrund aus Berlin-Moabit, sondern auch erstaunlich viele "reinrassige" (sorry) Deutsche mit guter Bildung oder eigentlich zuvor selbstbewusste Frauen, deren Traum es ist, einen IS-Kämpfer zu ehelichen.
Verstehe ich nicht, aber sind Tatsachen.

Die Führer von denen sollte man nicht unterschätzen und durch stetigen Nachschub an willigen Kämpfern (freiwillig oder gezwungen) interessiert es die auch nicht, wenn die "Clowns" an der Front häufig nur Kanonenfutter sind.
Hauptsache, sie reißen so viele Ungläubige (wobei die Hauptopfer selbst Muslime sind, so bibeltreu, ähh korantreu können die nicht sein  ) oder Gegner wie möglich mit in den Tod. 



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Nur weil du oder andere ihre Krankenkosten auf die Allgemeinheit abwälzen sind die nicht einfach weg. Das mag in einer gesunden Gesellschaft noch kein großes Thema sein.
> In einer die überaltert, unproduktiver wird und kulturfremden beschädigten Menschen Tür und Tor öffnet allerdings schon.
> 
> Insofern ist es nicht mein Wunsch, sondern einfach  nur kalte Realität.
> ...



Klar, wem wäre es als junger, gesunder und arbeitender Mensch nicht lieber, wenn er sich eigenverantwortlich und nur für sich selbst versichern könnte und vorsorgen könnte.
Ich habe auch eine betriebliche Altersversorgung durch Gehaltsumwandlung und was ich da garantiert oder gar im besten Falle rausbekomme, ist eine bei weitem bessere Rendite, als die staatliche Rente.

Krankenkassenkosten habe ich bislang auch noch wenig verursacht. Hoffe auch, daß das so bleibt.
Aber das kann sich ganz schnell ändern.

Ich weiß nicht, wie alt Du oder Deine Eltern sind, aber im Fall der Fälle bist Du sicher froh, wenn nicht stur nach Kosten-/Nutzenrechnung vorgegangen wird.

Viele würden sich nicht ausreichend versichern und so in den Tag reinleben. Und wenn diese Leute dann doch mal darauf angewiesen sind, gucken sie in die Röhre.
Man könnte dann zwar sagen "selbst Schuld", aber welche Folgen eine wirkliche Armut (Hartz IV zähle ich persönlich nicht dazu) dann in Sachen Kriminalität hätte, kann man sich mit etwas Phantasie ausmalen.
Dann hättest Du Dein Survival of the fittest. 

Mein Wunsch ist das nicht.

Eine Pflichtversicherung wäre eine Möglichkeit, aber was ist dann mit den bisherigen eingezahlten Renten und den Menschen die aufgrund ihres Alters nur noch wenige Jahre haben, um privat vorzusorgen?


----------



## Iconoclast (30. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Nickles schrieb:


> Nee ich meine Iconoclast ​



Oberhausen


----------



## DaBlackSheep (30. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Iconoclast schrieb:


> Oberhausen



Die Stadt der unbegrenzten Möglichkeiten ^^


----------



## CPFUUU (30. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Als was arbeitest du?
> 
> Du schreibst hier was von Evolution und Verbesserung und dem stärkeren der überlebt.
> 
> ...



Ich glaube eher das du nichts begriffen hast. Allein schon das eine Versicherung nur für dich selbst teurer ist als eine für dich und zwei andere ist komplett unlogisch.
Genauso wie aus 3000 brutto 1500 netto werden (eigentlich ja noch deutlich weniger) als Gott gegeben hinzustellen. Wenn du gerne ein Halbsklave bist der sein Einkommen wie ein Baby von anderen verwalten lässt, bitte schön.  
Ich hab darauf keinen Bock und ziehe Selbstverantwortung vor. 

Ich will das mein Gehalt mir gehört Brutto=Netto, eine echte Konkurrenz zwischen Krankenkassen , ein verschwinden von Apothekenlobby mit festgesetzten Preisen.
Die Kosten für Gesundheit könnten deutlich niedriger sein. Für Härtefälle die gleichzeitig zwei Beine verloren haben und an Krebs erkranken kann man von mir aus ein Sondersystem einrichten.

Das Gesundheit so teuer ist und man ohne Staatliches System einsam in der Gosse verreckt hat man euch schön in den Kopf gehämmert, wer Angst hat lässt sich leichter beeinflussen.

Hier sind die aktuellen Kosten :
https://www.destatis.de/DE/ZahlenFa.../Gesundheitsausgaben/Gesundheitsausgaben.html

Und lasst diese persönlichen Fragen, hofft ihr das ihr mit einem verarmten Penner diskutiert ? Macht das eure Argumente irgendwie besser ? 



Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Vom weichen Sessel aus immer gut zu sagen.
> Das ist kein Call of Duty oder Battlefield.
> Und auch kein Strategiespiel, sondern jede Entscheidung birgt etliche Risiken und Folgen, falls es die falsche sein sollte.
> 
> ...



Alle von denen kämpfen wie Clowns, Assads Leute und sämtliche Moslem Banden sowieso. Die bekommen irgendeine 4 Wochen Gehirnwäsche Ausbildung und los geht's.
Hast du denn selbst keine Militärausbildung ? Ich kann über die nur lachen, da gab es ein Video wo einer angeschossen wurde und alle anderen haben dann den Feuerkampf eingestellt um zu gaffen etc.
Der IS kommt z.B. kommt mit der sehr schlecht ausgerüsteten und mit vielen Frauen besetzte Kurden Truppe nicht klar.  Oder die Panzer Angriffe von Assad, ohne Infanterie und so weiter...
Google halt mal das Syrian A-Team, beste Unterhaltung.

Wer sich denen anschließt ist in irgendeiner Form nicht ganz dicht, jedenfalls hab ich noch keinen Moslem Kämpfer gesehen von dem man sagen könnte das er klug und rational ist.
Was die Bundeswehr angeht, darf die fast nichts und ist chronisch zu schwach ausgerüstet. Es gab mal eine gute Doku über den SPz Marder, immer wenn die Dinger aufgetaucht sind
hat die Taliban die Flucht ergriffen. Die 20mm hat auf 1000-2000m jede Deckung durchschlagen und die Gotteskrieger zu Hack verarbeitet. Mit RPG´s muss man leider auf min 300m rann und auch super zielen können.


----------



## Seeefe (30. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Wer sich denen anschließt ist in irgendeiner Form nicht ganz dicht, jedenfalls hab ich noch keinen Moslem Kämpfer gesehen von dem man sagen könnte das er klug und rational ist.
> Was die Bundeswehr angeht, darf die fast nichts und ist chronisch zu schwach ausgerüstet. Es gab mal eine gute Doku über den SPz Marder, immer wenn die Dinger aufgetaucht sind
> hat die Taliban die Flucht ergriffen. Die 20mm hat auf 1000-2000m jede Deckung durchschlagen und die Gotteskrieger zu Hack verarbeitet. Mit RPG´s muss man leider auf min 300m rann und auch super zielen können.




Und trotzdem wurden, mit unter die USA und Sowjetunion, von solchen "Witzfiguren" besiegt  

Technik ist nicht alles.


----------



## Threshold (30. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Ich will das mein Gehalt mir gehört Brutto=Netto, eine echte Konkurrenz zwischen Krankenkassen , ein verschwinden von Apothekenlobby mit festgesetzten Preisen.
> Die Kosten für Gesundheit könnten deutlich niedriger sein. Für Härtefälle die gleichzeitig zwei Beine verloren haben und an Krebs erkranken kann man von mir aus ein Sondersystem einrichten.



Hört sich alles ein wenig nach der Österreichischen Schule an. 
Leider funktioniert das nicht, da gerade im Gesundheitsbereich ohne Ende Lobbyisten herumlaufen und die Pharmakonzerne Einfluss bis zum Abwinken haben.
Sieht man ja gut an der Autoindustrie, Die deutschen bauen groß, schwer und Spritfresser. Jede andere Entwicklung lassen sie sich vom Staat subventionieren, obwohl sie Gewinne in Milliardenhöhe haben und das auch selbst finanzieren könnten. Wollen sie aber nicht, die halten lieber daran fest, und sorgen durch Merkel dafür, dass die EU keine schärferen Emissionsgesetze erlässt -- wieso wohl sind die EU Grenzewerte für Diesel deutlich höher als für Benziner?


----------



## warawarawiiu (30. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

@CPFUUU

Wenn dir die gesetliche Krankenkasse nicht passt, geh halt in die private.

Haste schonmal den ersten Posten von deinem Gehaltsscheck fuer den Staat gestrichen.

Der Rest laesst sich ja "leider" nicht wegstreichen, aber das mit der krankenkasse waere doch der erste konsequente schritt machdem du hier so auf den putz haust und da du ja kein armer schlucker bist sollte der wechsel fuer dich ja an der mindesteinkommengrenze dafuer auch nicht scheitern.
:nix:


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (30. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Super bei uns hat nun auch ganz in der Nähe eine geplante Unterkunft gebrannt. 
Das können da aber nicht die Flüchtlinge gewesen sein.


----------



## Threshold (30. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Weil die noch gar nicht da sind?


----------



## Sparanus (30. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Auch interessant:
Mohammed-Karikaturen: Henryk M. Broder Interview mit Jyllands Posten - DIE WELT

Gleich mal jeweils eine Jesus und Mohammed Karikatur auf Facebook posten und abwarten.


----------



## Seeefe (30. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Auch interessant:
> Mohammed-Karikaturen: Henryk M. Broder Interview mit Jyllands Posten - DIE WELT
> 
> Gleich mal jeweils eine Jesus und Mohammed Karikatur auf Facebook posten und abwarten.



Gibt auch Christen die schlecht auf Jesuskarikaturen reagieren.


----------



## warawarawiiu (30. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Wundert mich sowieso dass das die rechten noch nicht für sich entdeckt haben und auf racebook massenhaft Karikaturen von Mohammed und Jesus..... am besten beide beim Sex  posten um zu provozieren.

Würden sicherlich seeeeehr viele drauf anspringen und Morddrohungen schreiben..... was wiederum von der Bevölkerung mit einsetzen wahrgenommen werden würde.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (30. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Threshold schrieb:


> Weil die noch gar nicht da sind?


Anfang November hätten da 50 Leute reinsollen


----------



## warawarawiiu (30. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Gibt auch Christen die schlecht auf Jesuskarikaturen reagieren.



Die drohen dann aber in der regel nicht gleich mit Gewalt


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (30. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Die drohen dann aber in der regel nicht gleich mit Gewalt


Radikale Gewaltbereite Christen zeigen sich eigentlich kaum


----------



## warawarawiiu (30. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Radikale Gewaltbereite Christen zeigen sich eigentlich kaum



Und sind auch in deutlich geringerer zahl vorhanden, wohl auch weil das Hinrichten und Köpfen in Selbstjustiz von Mitmenschen nicht zu ihrem Alltag gehört.


----------



## Sparanus (30. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Gibt auch Christen die schlecht auf Jesuskarikaturen reagieren.


Jop bin Unionsmitglied, die werden das auch sehen.
Es geht mir ja nur zu sehen, wie mein direktes christlich/muslimisches Umfeld darauf reagiert.
Werden sie reagieren, wie werden sie reagieren und wie werden sich die Reaktionen unterscheiden.


----------



## Seeefe (30. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Radikale Gewaltbereite Christen zeigen sich eigentlich kaum



Weil der Glaube bei uns in der westlichen Welt quasi keine Rolle mehr spielt. Immer mehr Menschen treten aus der Kriche aus, Kirchenbänke waren auch schonmal voller, etc. pp. 

In Polen wird dich nicht gleich einer körperlich angreifen, aber da müsstest du dir zum Beispiel wesentlich mehr anhören, als bei uns in Deutschland. 

Umso stärker der Glaube, umso heftiger die Reaktion.


----------



## Sparanus (30. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Umso stärker der Glaube, umso heftiger die Reaktion.


Ja, 
aber nicht unbedingt. 
Häufig genug auch andersrum.


----------



## Nickles (30. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Verfassungsbeschwerde wg Asylpraxis eingereicht:
<<Medizinische Untersuchung junger Flüchtlinge sind Fall für Karlsruhe.
Die umstrittenen medizinischen Untersuchungen jugendlicher Flüchtlinge zur Altersfeststellung sind ein Fall für das Bundesverfassungsgericht. Eine Freiburger Rechtsanwältin hat dagegen Verfassungsbeschwerde in Karlsruhe eingelegt. Sie sieht in den Röntgen- oder Genitaluntersuchungen eine Verletzung der Menschenwürde.
Mit den medizinischen Verfahren soll festgestellt werden, ob die jungen Flüchtlinge minderjährig sind, wenn sie ohne Eltern und Papiere nach Deutschland kommen. Die Klärung dieser Frage ist für die Behörden von großer Bedeutung: Während volljährige Flüchtlinge nach ihrer Ankunft in Erstaufnahmeheime kommen, kümmern sich Jugendämter, Pflegefamilien und Heime um Minderjährige – was deutlich aufwendiger und teurer ist.>>
Mindejährige kosten statistisch 4 mal mehr als Volljährige. Selbst 30 Jährige versuchen es mit der Aussage sie seien 17.
Wenn das durchgeht ist DE sehr bald pleite.
Inwiefern eine Röntgen Untersuchung überhaupt mit Art 1 GG nur im Ansatz unvereinbar sein kann erschließt sich mir als Jurist jetzt nicht so wirklich.
Jeder Anwärter der Bundeswehr und jeder der Beamte werden will muss zb. diese Prozedur seit Jahrzehnten mitmachen.Wir in Luxemburg übrigens auch, der ein oder andere kann sich an die alle 4 Jahre stattfindende Untersuchung in der Grundschule und im Gymnasium erinnern, inklusive Genitaluntersuchung. Aber für unsere Christenquälende Neubürger mit verfassungsfeindlicher Religion ist das natürlich völlig unzumutbar. .................. Dass aufgrund der schnorrenden Betrüger in den Heimen für deutsche Jugendliche und Kinder die daheim geschlagen und sexuell missbraucht werden dann kein Platz mehr ist tja... Wie ihr seid damit nicht einverstanden? Nazi, Unmensch, tötet ihn. Hier gehts nicht um die Menschenwürde sondern um den Koran mit dem die Praxis wohl unvereinbar ist. Wieder ein Fall in dem man klar sieht dass sie das GG niemals akzeptieren werden.
Lustig alle Asylregeln werden ignoriert, lt. Dublin sind genau 0 Flüchtlinge asylberechtigt da sie sichere Drittländer durchquert haben. Hunderttausende Rechtsbrüche pro Monat aber bei sowas muss natürlich geklagt werden. Irre. Denk ich an Deutschland in der Nacht bin ich um den Schlaf gebracht,

Quelle: Die Welt.
Mir ist nur noch schlecht,


----------



## CPFUUU (30. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> @CPFUUU
> 
> Wenn dir die gesetliche Krankenkasse nicht passt, geh halt in die private.
> 
> ...



Sag mal langsam müsstest du doch kapiert haben worauf ich hinaus will ? Entweder gibt es einen marktwirtschaftlichen oder sozialistischen Gesundheitssektor, wir haben letzteres.
Ob du einen Wisch hast wo Privat versichert draufsteht bringt dir nicht viel, da du trotzdem den Staatskram weiterfinanzieren musst.  



Threshold schrieb:


> Hört sich alles ein wenig nach der Österreichischen Schule an.
> Leider funktioniert das nicht, da gerade im Gesundheitsbereich ohne Ende Lobbyisten herumlaufen und die Pharmakonzerne Einfluss bis zum Abwinken haben.
> Sieht man ja gut an der Autoindustrie, Die deutschen bauen groß, schwer und Spritfresser. Jede andere Entwicklung lassen sie sich vom Staat subventionieren, obwohl sie Gewinne in Milliardenhöhe haben und das auch selbst finanzieren könnten. Wollen sie aber nicht, die halten lieber daran fest, und sorgen durch Merkel dafür, dass die EU keine schärferen Emissionsgesetze erlässt -- wieso wohl sind die EU Grenzewerte für Diesel deutlich höher als für Benziner?



Tja wenn man einen fetten Staat hat muss man sich über Lobby Gruppen nicht wundern, am besten noch mehr Staat das ist immer gut.
Dein Geheule über die deutsche Autoindustrie kannst du dir auch klemmen. Seit Jahrzehnten gibt es immer härtere Regelungen, die Motoren werden immer kleiner und sparsamer.
Währenddessen halbiert sich nebenbei mal der Ölpreis, aber Hauptsache man regt sich über die eigenen Produkte auf und fordert Investitionen in unrentable Elektroautos und ähnlichen Quatsch.



Seeefe schrieb:


> Und trotzdem wurden, mit unter die USA und Sowjetunion, von solchen "Witzfiguren" besiegt
> 
> Technik ist nicht alles.



Wann wurde denn die USA von denen besiegt ? Irak und Afghanistan im Handstreich genommen. 
Die Sowjets zähle ich mehr oder weniger zu den Clownstruppen dazu.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Nickles schrieb:


> Nachtrag zu Post 4137
> Weltverfolgungsindex - Christen - 2015.
> https://www.opendoors.de/verfolgung/weltverfolgungsindex2015/weltverfolgungsindex2015/
> 7 der ersten 10 TOP Länder sind die haupt Asylherkunftsländer. Wundert gar nicht.


Darum suchen auch Bewohner dieser Länder bei uns Asyl, wundert gar nicht.


----------



## Woohoo (30. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Auch interessant:
> Mohammed-Karikaturen: Henryk M. Broder Interview mit Jyllands Posten - DIE WELT
> 
> Gleich mal jeweils eine Jesus und Mohammed Karikatur auf Facebook posten und abwarten.



Der islamische Aufschrei kann sehr groß sein, wenn das "richtige Opfer" betroffen ist.
Malt ein Däne eine Karikatur brennen dänische Flaggen. Nimmt eine Mörderbande den Islam in beschlag sieht man keine Flaggen brennen o.ä..





Nickles schrieb:


> Verfassungsbeschwerde wg Asylpraxis eingereicht:
> <<Medizinische Untersuchung junger Flüchtlinge sind Fall für Karlsruhe.
> Die umstrittenen medizinischen Untersuchungen jugendlicher Flüchtlinge  zur Altersfeststellung sind ein Fall für das Bundesverfassungsgericht.  Eine Freiburger Rechtsanwältin hat dagegen Verfassungsbeschwerde in  Karlsruhe eingelegt. Sie sieht in den Röntgen- oder  Genitaluntersuchungen eine Verletzung der Menschenwürde.
> [...]
> ...



Deutschland ist so ein Opfer.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Jetzt passiert in den Heimen genau das, was Karuzo vor zig Seiten immer und immer wieder wiederholt hat. Dafür hat man ihm dann aber auch gleich entsprechend angegriffen.
> Aber die Lage macht es nicht besser. Sie ist nun mal so und wird daher einfach hingenommen, obwohl das vorher ja undenkbar war .


Man hat ihn dafür angegriffen, dass seine zynische Schlußfolgerung "Alle raus, keinen reinlassen" war.
Die Probleme sind klar und bekannt. Darum bedarf es mehr Personal, um der Situation Herr zu werden.

Nur weil jemand ungebildeter Ziegenhirte ist, darf man ihn nicht verrecken lassen. Darum muss 



HordyH schrieb:


> Wenn ich schon höre das die Frauen misshandeln ohne ein funken Reue und schuld Bewusstsein, ist mir klar warum die nicht on der Lage sind nen ordentlichen Staat aufzubauen.
> 
> Wie dämlich im Schädel muss man sein ( im bezug auf die Misshandlungen )


Es gibt unter den vorbildlichen Deutschen immer genügend, die ihre Kinder schlagen und überhaupt
nicht verstehen, was Vergewaltigung innerhalb der Ehe sein soll. Das sind wenige, wenn ich Dir deren
Interview aber bei Youtube zerigen würde, hieße es, ich will tendentiell berichten. Sind alle Flüchtlinge
so? Ober sollt eman schnell trennen zwischen integrationswilligen, denen man den Zugang zu Arbeit
und Wohnung erleichtert und jenen, die im umzäunten Flüchtlingslager bleiben, versorgt werden und
darauf hoffen sollten, dass schnellst möglich ihr Land wieder als sicheres Herkunftsland gilt.



			
				Nickles;7732803Denn ihr seid Deutsche und die sind
1) Schuldig
2) Schuldig
3) Schuldig
[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Die Deutschen sind in der Regel:
> 1) vernünftig
> 2) Humanistisch
> 3) Nächstenlieb
> ...


----------



## Seeefe (30. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Wann wurde denn die USA von denen besiegt ? Irak und Afghanistan im Handstreich genommen.
> Die Sowjets zähle ich mehr oder weniger zu den Clownstruppen dazu.




Die USA wurden auf die gleiche weise in Vietnam aufgerieben, wie die Russen in Afghanistan. 

Die Russen zu "Clownstruppen" dazu zu zählen, naja, dazu muss ich whl nicht viel schreiben, wie falsch dies ist. Unabhängig davon, waren die Russen den Taliban haus hoch überlegen und haben trotzdem verloren. 

Zumal die USA im Irakkrieg zweitranging gegen Al-Quaida gekämpft hat. Zumal diese in Afghanisatn sowieso überwiegend die Afghanen kämpfen ließen. 


Zu sagen, die Kriege dort unten würden nur von Clowns veranstalltet, schreit quasi nach naivität.


----------



## Sparanus (30. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Der entscheidende Unterschied zwischen einem Deutschen und einem Ausländer ist die Staatsbürgerschaft.
Wenn ein Deutscher eine Frau vergewaltigt, kannst du ihn nicht nach Afrika oder sonst wohin schicken sondern nur in den Knast.


----------



## Captn (30. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

@interessierterUser

Falsch, die Probleme wurden als Pauschalisierung verkannt und seine, wenn auch sehr harschen Äußerungen als Rassismus abgestempelt (wie auch immer das einer Religion gegenüber geht  ).

Man muss seine Art und Weise zu argumentieren nicht gutheißen, aber ganz Unrecht hat er trotzdem nicht .


----------



## aloha84 (30. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Wann wurde denn die USA von denen besiegt ? Irak und Afghanistan im Handstreich genommen.
> Die Sowjets zähle ich mehr oder weniger zu den Clownstruppen dazu.



 Ja na klar --> voll die Luschen! 
Selbst die Speznas Einheiten ließen nach ihren Afghanistan Einsätzen verlauten, das man in Afghanistan keinen Honigtopf gewinnen kann.
Außerdem kann man die Sowjetische Armee der 70er und 80er Jahren nicht mit der heute russischen Armee gleichsetzen. Das war kalter Krieg, da wurde noch richtig investiert.
Volle Einsatzbereitschaft auch am Wochende und Feiertags, da gings nicht Freitag Nachmittag zu Mutti.
Du kannst ja mal ehemalige NVA Soldaten fragen die z.T. sehr nahe an russischen Kasernen stationiert waren.
Nur mal so --> draußen -10 grad, nachts um 3 Uhr antreten, Barfuß + Oberkörper frei und dann gabs 2 Stunden Hindernisbahn, und das waren wohlgemerkt einfache sowjetische Infanteristen und keine Eliteeinheit.
"Clowsverein" ich fass es nicht.


Zu der ganzen Kapitalismus-diskussion spare ich mir die Kommentare.


Zum Thema:

Bei uns wird momentan ebenfalls über eine grobe selektive Verteilung der Flüchtlinge nach Glauben und/oder Ethnie nachgedacht.
Dadurch das Familien in Wohnungen untergebracht werden, hat man in den Heimen quasi nur noch junge Männer mit langer Weile sitzen.....und wenn dann noch verschiedenste Lebens- und Glaubensmodelle aufeinandertreffen, bildet sich ziemlich viel Druck im Kessel. 
Mal schauen was das wird.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (30. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Habe mich heute wieder köstlich amüsiert. 
Jetzt bricht Gewalt in den Heimen aus - als ob das so eine Sensation wäre.
Sperr hunderte Menschen auf engstem Raum aus verschiedenen Kulturen zusammen und es entstehen Auseinandersetzungen.

Sperr einen Neo-Nazi mit einem farbigen in einen Raum und es eskaliert.
Sperr einen Kinderschänder mit einem Kind in einen Raum und es eskaliert.
Sperr Putin mit Obama in einen Raum und es eskaliert.
Sperr linksextreme mit rechtsextremen in einen Raum und es eskaliert.
Sperr Tierquäler mit ALFlern in einen Raum und es eskaliert.

Aber die facebook-Politiker a la NPD-Wähler schreien jetzt ganz groß: "Werft sie raus oder es ergeht bald ganz Deutschland so." Ja, genau. 
Wie lang leben jetzt schon Migranten mit Deutschen auf "engstem Raum"? Seit den 60ern. Habt ihr schon von einem Krieg in den letzten 55 Jahren in Deutschland zwischen Ausländern und Deutschen gehört? Wahrscheinlich in der BILD, aber anderswo nicht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Radikale Gewaltbereite Christen zeigen sich eigentlich kaum


Doch, dieser z.B. ist streng gläubiger Methodist: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/George_W._Bush


----------



## Sparanus (30. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Nur mal so --> draußen -10 grad, nachts um 3 Uhr antreten, Barfuß + Oberkörper frei und dann gabs 2 Stunden Hindernisbahn, und das waren wohlgemerkt einfache sowjetische Infanteristen und keine Eliteeinheit.


Ja gequält hat man die, deswegen waren sie Leidensfähig, aber wirklich gut war die Rote Armee nie, wenn man die Kampfkraft pro Mann nimmt.



> Sperr hunderte Menschen auf engstem Raum aus verschiedenen Kulturen zusammen und es entstehen Auseinandersetzungen.


Trotzdem: Selbst schuld


> Doch, dieser z.B. ist streng gläubiger Methodist: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/George_W._Bush


Dafür wurde der auch von einer gelben Comicfigur vermöbelt.


----------



## Z28LET (30. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Alles "christliche" Sekten (!), können mir alle gestohlen bleiben.
Christlich ist hier für mich nur katholisch und evangelisch.


----------



## Verminaard (30. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Habe mich heute wieder köstlich amüsiert.
> Jetzt bricht Gewalt in den Heimen aus - als ob das so eine Sensation wäre.
> Sperr hunderte Menschen auf engstem Raum aus verschiedenen Kulturen zusammen und es entstehen Auseinandersetzungen.
> 
> ...



Die Gewalt in den Heimen passt trotzdem nicht mit dem "aus Verfolgung und um Leib und Leben Angst habenden"-Fluechtling.
Die fliehen angeblich vor Gewalt und ueben dann Gewalt selbst aus?

Koennen mir noch so viele erzaehlen, das es Spannungen etc etc gibt.
Wenn ich erfolgreich vor Tod und Teufel geflohen bin, sollt ich nicht vergessen wovor ich geflohen bin.

Die Alternative waere, das es sich gar nicht um so viele Verfolgte usw. handelt und eigentlich nur Wirtschaftsfluechtlinge sind, die unter der Flagge des Asyls versuchen hier illegal einzuwandern.

Sucht euch was aus.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (30. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Ich glaube eher das du nichts begriffen hast. Allein schon das eine Versicherung nur für dich selbst teurer ist als eine für dich und zwei andere ist komplett unlogisch.
> Genauso wie aus 3000 brutto 1500 netto werden (eigentlich ja noch deutlich weniger) als Gott gegeben hinzustellen. Wenn du gerne ein Halbsklave bist der sein Einkommen wie ein Baby von anderen verwalten lässt, bitte schön.
> Ich hab darauf keinen Bock und ziehe Selbstverantwortung vor.



3000 Brutto, Kinderlos und über 25, Steuerklasse 1, kirchensteuerpflichtig = 1868€ Netto
3000 Brutto, 1 Kind, Steuerklasse 3, kirchensteuerpflichtig = 2169€ Netto

Die Arbeitslosenversicherung beträgt dann gerade mal läppische 45€. So viel ist das eigentlich nicht, wenn man ehrlich ist.
RV 280€, das ist schon happig, wenn man es mit privaten Angeboten vergleicht und hochrechnet. Andererseits kann es auch durchaus vorkommen, daß man durch einen Unfall, Krankheit o.ä. schon in jungen Jahren zum Rentenbezieher wird.



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Ich will das mein Gehalt mir gehört Brutto=Netto, eine echte Konkurrenz zwischen Krankenkassen , ein verschwinden von Apothekenlobby mit festgesetzten Preisen.
> Die Kosten für Gesundheit könnten deutlich niedriger sein. Für Härtefälle die gleichzeitig zwei Beine verloren haben und an Krebs erkranken kann man von mir aus ein Sondersystem einrichten.
> 
> Das Gesundheit so teuer ist und man ohne Staatliches System einsam in der Gosse verreckt hat man euch schön in den Kopf gehämmert, wer Angst hat lässt sich leichter beeinflussen.



Bei den Krankenkassen stimme ich Dir zu. Ich möchte auch keinen DAK und AOK-Palast in jedem mittelgroßen Kaff samt Geschäftsführer etc.
Die Konkurrenz hatten wir mal so halbwegs, ich bin damals gleich von der DAK 14,9% zu einer Krankenkasse mit 12%. Warum das wieder geändert wurde, ist mir auch nicht klar

Insgesamt könnten die Kosten sicherlich niedriger sein, erst Recht wenn deutlich mehr Generika verschrieben werden würden (tun getan).



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Und lasst diese persönlichen Fragen, hofft ihr das ihr mit einem verarmten Penner diskutiert ? Macht das eure Argumente irgendwie besser ?



Würde halt einige Aussagen vielleicht besser verständlich machen. Ich habe mit 15 in einigen Dingen anders gedacht als mit 20 und da anders, als mit 30.
Durch persönliche Erfahrungen oder welche Erlebnisse im Freundes-/Bekanntenkreis lernt man dann doch manchmal, über den Tellerrand zu sehen.



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Alle von denen kämpfen wie Clowns, Assads Leute und sämtliche Moslem Banden sowieso. Die bekommen irgendeine 4 Wochen Gehirnwäsche Ausbildung und los geht's.
> Hast du denn selbst keine Militärausbildung ? Ich kann über die nur lachen, da gab es ein Video wo einer angeschossen wurde und alle anderen haben dann den Feuerkampf eingestellt um zu gaffen etc.
> Der IS kommt z.B. kommt mit der sehr schlecht ausgerüsteten und mit vielen Frauen besetzte Kurden Truppe nicht klar.  Oder die Panzer Angriffe von Assad, ohne Infanterie und so weiter...
> Google halt mal das Syrian A-Team, beste Unterhaltung.
> ...



[/QUOTE]



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Wann wurde denn die USA von denen besiegt ? Irak und Afghanistan im Handstreich genommen.
> Die Sowjets zähle ich mehr oder weniger zu den Clownstruppen dazu.



Immerhin reichen Assads Clowns für über 200.000 Tote lt Angaben der VN.  

Für Fassbomben gegen die eigene Bevölkerung braucht man auch nicht so viel Können.


Die Terrormilizen und -organisationen brauchen für ihre Frontkämpfer auch nicht mehr, als eine 4 Wochen Gehirnwäsche und Schnellausbildung. So schießt Du, so lädst Du nach, so sprengst Du Dich in die Luft.
Das reicht denen. 
Klingt blöd, aber ist doch so.
Natürlich sind die, die sich denen anschließen nicht ganz dicht. (Hinrichtung wegen Taubenzüchten  )Aber das macht sie nicht ungefährlicher


Und die Moslem-Banden haben auch schon für genügend Tote gesorgt. 

Und wie Seefee schon sagte, reichten schon früher die Taliban, um von 1979-1989 gegen die Sowjetunion zu bestehen. 
Während dieser Zeit wurden die Taliban und andere islamistische (nicht islamische!) Gruppen mit Hilfe von Saudi-Arabien und den USA mit Hilfe des pakistanischen Geheimdienstes militärisch und finanziell (man spricht von einer Milliarde Dollar/Jahr) unterstützt

Von 1989-2001 herrschte dort Bürgerkrieg, die Regierung wurde durch sowjetische Lieferungen unterstützt, die Taliban überwiegend von Pakistan.

Seit 2001 dauern die ISAF-Einsätze an. Teils mit Erfolgen (demokratisch legitimierte Regierung), oft mit derben Rückschlägen und vielen Toten auf Seiten der Nato-Parteien (auch deutsche Soldaten)

Im Handstreich genommen? 

Was den Irak angeht:
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zweiter_Golfkrieg

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Irakkrieg

Im Handstreich genommen?
Erfolgsgeschichte? Taliban gefördert, IS hervorgebracht?


Ob ich eine militärische Ausbildung habe? Warum fragst Du?
Ehrlich gesagt hoffe ich nicht, daß Du bei der Bundeswehr bist.
Falls doch, solltest Du Dir Deinen geleisteten Eid und was dieser bedeutet hinsichtlich einiger Aussagen bezüglich Ballast nochmals durch den Kopf gehen lassen.
Kritisch sein ist eine Sache. Pauschal gegen Flüchtlinge, Asylsuchende oder allgemein fremde Menschen zu sein ebenfalls.
Aber dass Du ernsthaft Renter und Arbeitslose als Ballast bezeichnest, erschreckt mich.

Aber ja, die habe ich mal erhalten. Auch diverse Auszeichnungen (u.a. Einsatzmedaillen, Nato-Medaille, Leistungen im Truppendienst, Schützenschnur in Gold) 

Und genau deshalb würde mir im Traum nicht einfallen, die als Clownstruppen zu bezeichnen, sondern als ernstzunehmende Gefahr. 

Ein Schützenpanzer Typ Marder wurde übrigens Anfang 2011 mit einer RPG von den Taliban beschossen und geriet in Brand, vier verwundete deutsche Soldaten. Im Sommer wurde ein SPz durch eine IED zerstört. Ein toter Soldat, fünf verwundetete, zwei davon schwer.

Soviel zur Clownstruppe  und soviel zu Hackfleisch :flop:

Falls Du die Nachrichten verfolgst, dürftest Du von der aktuellen Situation in Kunduz, Afghanistan gehört haben.
So  schnell geht das, wenn man (meiner Meinung nach) vorschnell einen  Großteil der Truppen angekündigt abzieht, ohne daß wirkliche Stabilität  herrscht




warawarawiiu schrieb:


> @CPFUUU
> 
> Wenn dir die gesetliche Krankenkasse nicht passt, geh halt in die private.
> 
> ...



Und in späteren Jahren, oder falls die Frau und Kinder dann auch privat versichert werden müssen, kommt dann das böse Erwachen. 

@aloha84
Die Forderung nach getrennter Unterbringung der religiösen Gruppen ist ja nicht neu.
Ich weiß nicht. Klar würde das vielleicht für etwas mehr Ruhe sorgen, aber ich finde, wenn wir möchten, daß unsere Werte und Normen anerkannt werden, darf das nicht passieren.

Jedem, der hier Asyl sucht sollte klar sein, daß er anbeten kann wen oder was er will, aber Anders- oder Ungläubige gefälligst in Ruhe zu lassen hat. Keine Missionierung und erst recht kein Zwang.


----------



## Threshold (30. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Und in späteren Jahren, oder falls die Frau und Kinder dann auch privat versichert werden müssen, kommt dann das böse Erwachen.



Die privaten Krankenkassen sind an gesunde, junge Menschen interessiert, die alten, kranken und teuren entsorgen sie dezent.


----------



## warawarawiiu (30. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Threshold schrieb:


> Die privaten Krankenkassen sind an gesunde, junge Menschen interessiert, die alten, kranken und teuren entsorgen sie dezent.



Natürlich. Ich kenne 2 Leute die mal in der privaten Versicherung waren.
Hatte laut denen nur Nachteile, sehr teuer sowieso. Und versuch mal wieder zurück in die staatliche zukommen..... fast unmöglich wenn du nicht plötzlich bedeutet weniger verdienst.

Aber diese Privatisierung wünscht sich ja CPFUUU ja.


----------



## aloha84 (30. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

@Verminaard

Naja damit hast du doch schonmal ein Konfliktpotential selber aufgezählt.
Du hockst da mit deiner Familie, bist vor Krieg geflohen, hast deine Heimat zurückgelassen, vielleicht noch auf der Flucht einen wichtigen Menschen verloren --> und im selben Raum mit dir sitzen die Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge und machen dir "eventuell" noch deinen Asylplatz streitig.
Und schon hast du eine Wut im Bauch die wegen dem geringsten Auslöser herausbricht.
Das ist völlig normal...die Psyche von einem Menschen ist ja schon angeknakst wenn er nicht in seiner gewohnten Umgebung ist, da ändern sich schon die ersten Verhaltensweisen.
Dann hast du da noch Glaubenskonflikte, Bildungskonflikte, Sprachbarrieren.....da reicht es schon wenn dein Bettnachbar unangenehm riecht, dass dir da Messer in der Tasche aufgeht.
Der Mensch ist einfach so, wer es nicht glaubt --> schaut euch doch einfach mal unter den Deutschen um, wenn sich jemand in einer Warteschlange falsch anstellt wird bereits ein Exempel statuiert....wenn jemand auf der Landstraße ohne Überholmöglichkeit exakt 98km/h statt der normalen 110km/h fährt, schaut dem Hinterherfahrenden mal in die Augen --> der hat Mordgedanken.


----------



## Sparanus (30. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Und schon hast du eine Wut im Bauch die wegen dem geringsten Auslöser herausbricht.


Implizierst du also, dass nur berechtigte Asylbewerber eine Prügelei anfangen?


> Der Mensch ist einfach so, wer es nicht glaubt --> schaut euch doch einfach mal unter den Deutschen um, wenn sich jemand in einer Warteschlange falsch anstellt wird bereits ein Exempel statuiert....wenn jemand auf der Landstraße ohne Überholmöglichkeit exakt 98km/h statt der normalen 110km/h fährt, schaut dem Hinterherfahrenden mal in die Augen --> der hat Mordgedanken.


Tja man reagiert sich eben mit Worten ab.

@Felgenfuzzi
Aus reinem Interesse:
Kampfeinsätze und Feindkontakt gehabt?


----------



## Icedaft (30. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



aloha84 schrieb:


> @Verminaard
> ....wenn jemand auf der Landstraße ohne Überholmöglichkeit exakt 98km/h statt der normalen 110km/h fährt, schaut dem Hinterherfahrenden mal in die Augen --> der hat Mordgedanken.



Hast Du mich gestern gestalkt...? Und nein, Sie fuhr nicht 98km/h, Sie fuhr rasante 75km/h, bei Sonnenschein, trockener Straße, abgemähten Feldern und guter Sicht.... 


CPFUUU: Aus deinen Beiträgen spricht gewaltig die fehlende Lebenserfahrung, komme mal in die Verlegenheit für Andere (außer gegenüber Dir selbst) verantwortlich zu sein, dann ändern sich einige Einstellungen ganz schnell...


----------



## Threshold (30. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Aber diese Privatisierung wünscht sich ja CPFUUU ja.



Soweit ich das verstanden habe, will er keine staatlichen Systeme mehr.
Also alles privatisieren.
Der, der Geld hat, kann sich das leisten, der, der kein Geld hat, guckt in die Röhre.
Dagegen ist Neoliberalismus eine andere Form von Sozialismus.


----------



## Captn (30. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Threshold schrieb:


> Soweit ich das verstanden habe, will er keine staatlichen Systeme mehr.
> Also alles privatisieren.
> Der, der Geld hat, kann sich das leisten, der, der kein Geld hat, guckt in die Röhre.
> Dagegen ist Neoliberalismus eine andere Form von Sozialismus.


Das ist ja gerade das, was vieles heutzutage behindert .


----------



## warawarawiiu (30. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Threshold schrieb:


> Soweit ich das verstanden habe, will er keine staatlichen Systeme mehr.
> Also alles privatisieren.
> Der, der Geld hat, kann sich das leisten, der, der kein Geld hat, guckt in die Röhre.
> Dagegen ist Neoliberalismus eine andere Form von Sozialismus.



Richtig, und mit der privaten Krankenversicherung kann er doch den ersten schritt dahin tun.
Die kostet dann halt mehr.

Glaubt hier wirklich jemand wenn es diese "staatliche System" nicht mehr gibt werden die personal, Arznei und betriebsmittelkosten sinken?
Lol.

Er fordert etwas, dass sich 90% der deutschen Bürger finanziell nicht leisten könnten, ihm wahrscheinlich mit eingeschlossen.


Bei der vollständigen privaten altersvorsorge usw. Würde dass noch eher funktionieren, aber wer soll dann die Renten derer zahlen die bereits in Rente sind?

Der trend geht sowieso in Richtung private rentenvorsorge weg von der staatlichen. Aber das wird eben noch dauern, denn hier kann, wie in den meisten anderem Bereichen eben auch, kein apprupter schlagartiger Übergang stattfinden sondern muss ein langsamer fließender wechsel stattfinden.


----------



## Threshold (30. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Na ja. Die Bankenkrise hat ja gezeigt, wie super der sich selbst regulierende Markt funktioniert. 

Hat jetzt aber weniger was mit dem Thema zu tun.


----------



## Nickles (30. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Mega Rekord: 270.000 Neulinge im September. landesweit
170.000 wurden vorgestern alleine für Bayern gemeldet, nun kamen die restlichen Zahlen aus den anderen teilen der Republik.
Herrmann: Im September mehr als 270.000 Flüchtlinge angekommen 
Seit Anfang September sind nach Angaben von Bayerns Innenminister Joachim Herrmann (CSU) mehr als 270.000 Flüchtlinge in Deutschland angekommen. Man müsse davon ausgehen, dass seit Monatsbeginn zwischen 270 000 und 280 000 Migranten in die Bundesrepublik eingereist seien, sagte Herrmann heute im Landtag in München.


Haha geil. Wenn nächsten Monat immernoch 10k/ tag  (Innenminister 10k/Tag letzten 5 Tage konstant) in Bayern ankommen sind es 300.000 in Bayern + der Rest wenn der bei 100.000 bleibt wären das 400.000 für nächsten Monat only. also 400.000 pro 30 Tage. Bei 20 qm Wohnraum pro Person macht das einen Monatsbedarf von 8 Millionen Quadratmeter. Jeden Monat.
Wohnungen gibts keine mehr.
Wir schaffen das.



Vergesst den Familienzuzug nicht und die nächsten paar Jahre, sowie die hohen Geburtenraten.


Quelle: Die Welt (Ticker)


----------



## Verminaard (30. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

*aloha84*, verstehe ich Alles 

Es passt halt nicht mit dem zusammen was noch immer, zwar bedeutend weniger als vor ein paar Tagen aber noch immer, erzaehlt wird.

Es sind nicht alles Verfolgte und solche die um ihr Leib und Leben bangen muessen.
Es sind nicht groesstenteils Syrer.
Es sind keine Kulturbereicherer die sich gut integrieren werden, da sie ja so dankbar sind.
Es sind nicht Frauen und Kinder / Jugendliche die fliehen sondern eher junge Maenner.
Es sind nicht DIE Facharbeiter, was permanent erzaehlt wurde.
Und man sieht hier deutlich wie sehr der Glaube und die Religion eine Rolle spielen.
Fluechtlinge kommen genau mit dieser Kultur, vor der sie uebrigends fliehen, hier her und versuchen diese hier weiter fortzufuehren.
Wieso muss ein Jeside oder Christ in einem Heim Angst haben? Das widerspricht doch total dem, was seit langem versucht wird hier glaubhaft zu machen.
Die Kritiker dieser Aussagen wurden erstmal ins rechte Eck gestellt und ziehmlich uebel angegangen.
Sowas ist doch nicht richtig.

Selbst jetzt wird noch versucht dieses Verhalten der Fluechtlinge zu entschuldigen.
Da gibt es in meinen Augen nichts zu entschuldigen.
"Viele Menschen auf engem Raum die nichts zu tun haben" - wie waers mit dem allermindesten? Sauberkeit des persoenlichen Bereichs aufrechterhalten.
Dann braeuchten da keine Reinigungsfirmen das fuer teuer Geld uebernehmen.
Aber ist wahrscheinlich unter der Wuerde des jungen Moslems.

Wenn die Deutschland so toll finden, dann haben die verdammt nochmal die Gepflogenheiten, Rechte und Kultur hier zu akzeptieren und respektieren!
Wenn sie das nicht moechten, es gibt genug Laender auf dieser Erde, die kulturell auf aehnlichem Niveau wie sie selbst sind, bitteschoen dahin.

Es kristallisiert sich halt sehr schnell heraus wer wirklich hilfsbeduerftig ist, und wer nur ein besseres Leben wollte.

Solange hier Deutschland nicht konsequenter wird und weiterhin diese Wischiwaschihandlung an den Tag legt, wird sich das nicht aendern.
Leute die abgeschoben werden sollen, verschwinden und werden noch von anderen Fluechtlingen gedeckt.
Parallelgesellschaften bilden sich.
Deuschte Gesetze bzw. Werte werden ignoriert.

Lasst mal weiter schoen die Umfragewerte fuer Mutti und CSU/CDU sinken, die Kehrtwende kommt.
Ich hoffe nur, das die breite Masse nicht vergesslich ist und in 2 Jahren nicht die ueblichen Kreuzchen macht.


----------



## warawarawiiu (30. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Nickles schrieb:


> Mega Rekord: 270.000 Neulinge im September. landesweit
> 170.000 wurden vorgestern alleine für Bayern gemeldet, nun kamen die restlichen Zahlen aus den anderen teilen der Republik.
> Herrmann: Im September mehr als 270.000 Flüchtlinge angekommen
> Seit Anfang September sind nach Angaben von Bayerns Innenminister Joachim Herrmann (CSU) mehr als 270.000 Flüchtlinge in Deutschland angekommen. Man müsse davon ausgehen, dass seit Monatsbeginn zwischen 270 000 und 280 000 Migranten in die Bundesrepublik eingereist seien, sagte Herrmann heute im Landtag in München.
> ...



Traurige Situation.
Und alles nur weil eine einzige Frau gerufen hat "Ihr Kinderlein kommet"

Daran wird Deutschland noch Jahrzehnte lang zu knabbern haben.

Bin vor allem Gespannt wie sich der Wohnungsmarkt entwickelt.
Habe exakt in 10 Jahren vor zu Bauen oder zumindest eine große Eigentumswohnung zu kaufen.
Bin gespannt wie die Preise explodieren werden.

Dann wird ich mich ab einem bestimmten Punkt ganz einfach auch ins Herz4 System fallen lassen.
Da muss man sich wenigstens um nichts sorgen machen und kann den ganzen Tag stumpf am TV und PC hängen


----------



## Nickles (30. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Wenn du glaubst dass es bei diesen Zahlen 2017 noch Wahlen gibt dann äh? Sei froh wenns überhaupt noch ne BRD gibt.
Siehe Post über dir.

Edit: Meine Verminaard


----------



## Poulton (30. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

In Ostdeutschland steht doch mehr als genug Wohnraum leer? 


> [...]Ende 2014 seien in den ostdeutschen Ländern insgesamt 580.000 Wohnungen  nicht vermietet gewesen, in den westdeutschen waren es rund 76.000.[...]
> 
> Studie: Im Osten stehen zehn Prozent der Wohnungen leer - DIE WELT






warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Da muss man sich wenigstens um nichts sorgen machen und kann den ganzen Tag stumpf am TV und PC hängen


Ich hoffe dass das ironisch gemeint war...


----------



## Sparanus (30. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Also ich werde wohl 2017 die AfD wählen


----------



## Nickles (30. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> _[...]Ende 2014 seien in den ostdeutschen Ländern insgesamt 580.000 Wohnungen nicht vermietet gewesen, in den westdeutschen waren es rund 76.000.[...]_
> 
> Studie: Im Osten stehen zehn Prozent der Wohnungen leer - DIE WELT


Toll! Das Reicht dann 2 Monate. also bis Januar 2016
Und dann?


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (30. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Also ich werde wohl 2017 die AfD wählen


Nicht nur du...
Ich erwarte 2016 in Sachsen-Anhalt und Mecklenburg-Vorpommern ein zweistelliges Ergebnis und vielleicht auch in Baden-Württemberg.
2014 war es ja schon so, in den Umfragen 6-8% und zur Wahl dann jeweils 9,7%, 10,6% und 12%.
Und das alles hat die AfD Merkel zu verdanken.


----------



## Sparanus (30. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ach ja Update von meinem Facebook Test.
2 Leute (beides Moslems) haben sich beschwert, nicht explizit 
wegen den Bildern von Mohammed und auch nicht beleidigend,
aber mal sehen wie es weiter geht.


----------



## Nickles (30. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Doch 3 Wochen früher als gedacht - erste Obdachlosigkeitskrise.


> <<Hamburgs Flüchtlingsunterkünfte voll - Hunderte auf der Straße
> 
> Hamburg kann vorläufig keine Flüchtlinge mehr unterbringen. Erstmals seit Beginn der Krise seien die Kapazitäten erschöpft, sagte Björn Domroese, Büroleiter von Innensenator Michael Neumann (SPD). Am Dienstag hätten 500 Menschen nicht mehr untergebracht werden können. Sie mussten die Nacht vor der Registrierungsstelle in der Harburger Poststraße unter freiem Himmel schlafen. Auch heute konnten die Menschen nicht auf Unterkünfte verteilt werden. „Momentan zeichnet sich keine Entspannung ab“, räumte Domroese ein. Zuvor hatte das „Hamburger Abendblatt“ berichtet.
> 
> ...


Ich errinere an meinen Post vorher, momentane Prognose sind 400.000 in den nächsten 30 Tagen davon ergehts 50% gleich dann wisst ihr was kommt.
Klar ist auch niemand wird einfach stillschweigend erfrieren. 
Dann wird sich halt Zutritt verschafft. Ich empfehle Regierungsgebäude und Wohnungen von Politikern, man sollte eine APP als Wegweiser rausbringen. Auch die US Botschaft ist kuschelig warm.
Wer immer noch den Ernst der Lage nicht erkennt ist blind.

Wir schafffen das


----------



## Bester_Nick (30. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Kanada warnt vor Reisen nach Ostdeutschland - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Soweit hams die Rechten in Deutschland also schon gebracht. 

Aber es gibt auch gute Nachrichten:

Aus Afghanistan: 110 Jahre alter Flüchtling in Passau eingetroffen - Flüchtlingskrise - FAZ


----------



## warawarawiiu (30. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Poulton schrieb:


> In Ostdeutschland steht doch mehr als genug Wohnraum leer?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du pistest es gibt weniger als 600.000 wohnungen hier in deutschland leerstehend und es kommen alleine dieses jahr mehr als 1 millionen fluechtliche (mittlerweile geht man vo n 1.5 mio aus) und naechstes jahr nochmal mindestens genauso viele und dann ziehen noch ca. 4-5 millionen familienangehoerige hinterher.

Wie also sollen deine 0,7 millionen fuer 5-6+ millionen fluechtlinge reichen?
Abgesehen davon dass damit praktisch die freie wohnungswahl in DE wegfaellt....wie soll ich ne wohnung in muenchen finden, wenn auf die wohnung ploetzlich anstatt 10 mieter, 100mieter scharf sind und im osten trotzdem keine sau in ne wohnung will wegen ungleichmaessiger verteilung.



Zum thema harz4:
Du willst mir doch net erzaehlen das man als harz4 empfaenger nen vollen terminplan haette?


Ich werde schon allein deshalb eine eher rechts gerichtete partei waehlen, damit mal die unrechtmaessig hier in deutschland befindlichen die eigendlich schon laengst in die heimat gehoeren (sei es wegen straftaten oder sonstigem) auch mal wirklich abgeschoben werden.

Heute erst wieder gelesen wie viele tsusende hier schon garnivht mehr sich befinden duerften aber trotzdem bleiben ohne das die politik mal durchgreift.


----------



## Woohoo (30. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Aber es gibt auch gute Nachrichten:
> 
> Aus Afghanistan: 110 Jahre alter Flüchtling in Passau eingetroffen - Flüchtlingskrise - FAZ



Direkt erstmal für den deutschen Arbeitsmarkt fitt machen. 
Geboren am 01.01.1905 naja wer es glaubt, warum nicht.


----------



## Nickles (30. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

FlÃ¼chtlinge ziehen ins Schloss Salzau | NDR.de - Nachrichten - Schleswig-Holstein


> Gebt denen bloß kein WLAN wenn die Bilder rausgehen machen sich gleich ne weitere Million auf den Weg. Dann heißt es nicht mehr "die Deutschen bauen uns ein Haus" ( das ZDF berichtete https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aXz9GVT7hZM) sondern "die Deutschen bauen uns ein Schloss."
> Zitat Bericht des ZDF " Seit die arabischen Sender von deutscher Willkommenskultur berichten werden die Erwartungen grenzenlos".Zitat Ende. Lasst die mal über die Obdachlosigkeit in Hamburg berichten. Bitte die ganze Wahrheit.



Edit: Zusammenschnitt
https://www.facebook.com/nick.molitor.5/videos/1024907784206671/?pnref=story


----------



## Woohoo (30. September 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Nickles schrieb:


> FlÃ¼chtlinge ziehen ins Schloss Salzau | NDR.de - Nachrichten - Schleswig-Holstein



Am Horizont ziehen immense Sanierungskosten auf und die Gemälde würde ich auch mal in Sicherheit bringen. 

Mehr-als-90-Prozent-der-Fluechtlinge-brauchen-Hartz-IV:
Flüchtlinge: Immer mehr Arbeitslose und Hartz-Empfänger - DIE WELT



Und der Nachschub läuft unaufhörlich weiter. EU und D wieso? Danke das aufgrund dieser Politik die "radikalen" Parteien Zulauf bekommen werden. Denn was muss man wählen, wenn man das nicht will was hier abgeht. Das wird das Klima auch nicht gerade besser machen.

Bombt von mir aus ein letztes mal irgendeine Partei da unten zum "Sieg". Wir sind so oder so wieder die bösen weil wir am Ende wieder den falschen von tausenden Stammesfürsten oder was auch immer unterstützt haben. Anschließend eine ehrliche und eigenständige (dürfen wir bitte die wirtschaftsschädlichen Sanktionen gegen Russland lockern, USA sagt nein ) EU-Außenpolitik die sich auf Handel und endliche Wiederaufbauhilfe beschränkt. Dann kann man sich auch nicht mehr erpressen lassen, dass die EU eine Mitschuld hat. Lasst Sie Allahu irgendwas schreien und die Sharia einführen, anscheinden will man es nicht anders. Wir müssen dafür sorgen, dass das nicht zu uns kommt. Utopie-Modus off. 

Fazit in Form eines Bildes:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Incredible Paint Skillz) 

Putin bombt seit gefühlt 5 min. und die Anti-Russland Hysterie ist im vollen Gange. Tausende Luftschläge der Nato in mit Zivilen Opfern Kolateralschaden. Ups  
Ein Luftschlag von den Russen gegen IS in Homs und die heimischen Medien überschlagen sich mit reißerischen Titeln.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Putin bombt seit gefühlt 5 min. und die Anti-Russland Hysterie ist im  vollen Gange. Tausende Luftschläge der Nato in mit Zivilen Opfern  Kolateralschaden. Ups
> Ein Luftschlag von den Russen gegen IS in Homs und die heimischen Medien überschlagen sich mit reißerischen Titeln.


Kundus II oder wie rettet man Assad den Ar...?
Sch.. auf Salzau, wir haben noch Neu Schwanstein oder Schloss Bellevue wo man die Gäste stapeln kann, danach befüllen wir den Reichstag und KaDeWe


----------



## Woohoo (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Kundus II oder wie rettet man Assad den Ar...?
> Sch.. auf Salzau, wir haben noch Neu Schwanstein oder Schloss Bellevue wo man die Gäste stapeln kann, danach befüllen wir den Reichstag und KaDeWe



Vielleicht ist es besser Assad vorerst zu retten als ein Libyen II zu erhalten. 
Russland wird massiv kritisiert und Bilder von verletzten Kindern stehen sofort bereit. Bomben dürfen nur die anderen und das klappt sogar ohne jeglichen Kollateralschäden!?  Man weiß nicht was man glauben soll.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Die Welt reagiert im Moment sehr empfindlich auf die Ziele, und derzeitig sind eben Schläge gegen den IS gefragt damit die Flüchtlingsflut nicht noch weiter ausgebreitet wird.


----------



## Ruptet (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Menschenkette in Finnland gegen Flüchtlinge - Demo gegen Ausländer - Welt - krone.at

Was haltet ihr davon ? Gut, Morddrohungen müssen nicht sein, aber ich mein jetzt generell davon, dass die Menschen selbst die Initiative ergreifen, wo die Politik offensichtlich zurückhaltend ist.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

@Sparanus
Nein. Ein paar Situationen, die hätten eskalieren können, aber keine direkten Angriffe o.ä.
Provokationen, nicht direkt stoppende Fahrzeuge  im Zufahrtsbereich des Lagers oder versuchtes Eindringen in ein Lebensmittellager

War aber auch im Bereich Nachschub/Logistik/Stab tätig.

@woohoo
Schon richtig, aber Russland hat im Sicherheitsrat ebenfalls für ein Ende der Massenvernichtungswaffen und für ein Unterbinden des Einsatzes von Fassbomben gegen die Zivilbevölkerung gestimmt.
Ebenfalls für eine gerechte Verteilung von humanitärern Gütern und Hilfe im gesamten Land und nicht nur in von Assad regierten Gebieten.
Da sollte man sich schon dran halten.
Der kann doch nicht ewig als der Tyrann gelten, der weg muß und plötzlich wird er zum Verhandlungspartner?
Für einen Großteil des Elends dort UND die Flüchtlingsströme (angeblich 11 Millionen innerhalb Syriens) ist Assad verantwortlich.

Wäre meiner Meinung nach allgemein mal gut, wenn sich endlich konsequent und gemeinsam gegen Assad UND IS  gestellt werden würde und nicht nur halbherzig und teilweise hintenrum doch wieder eigene Ziele verfolgt werden (Vermeidung eines eigenen kurdischen Staates zB, oder Machterhaltung Assads)
Dann aber bitte dauerhaft und unter Einbeziehung der VAE und Nachbarstaaten, die sich bislang fein raushalten und ebenfalls ihre eigenen (wirtschaftlichen) Interessen verfolgen.

Wie auch schon geschrieben wurde, brauchen wir kein Lybien II, kein zweites Somalia, keine Zustände wie im Jemen und ob die Befreiung des Iraks von Saddam Hussein für die Bevölkerung letztendlich so eine Erfolgsstory war, darüber lässt sich sicher streiten.
Alles in Schutt und Asche legen und sich dann wieder zurückziehen bringt den Terrororganisationen wieder neuen Zulauf. 

Hat auf dem Balkan lange gedauert, bis einigermaßen stabile Verhältnisse geschaffen waren und das, obwohl dort nicht auch noch zusätzlich gut organisierte Terroristen am Werk waren.


----------



## Nickles (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Rekord: Allein im September kamen über 200.000 Flüchtlinge - DIE WELT

Freut euch, so viele Fachkräfte und Kulturbereicherer 
Fachkraft zur spontanen Eigentumsübertragung ohne rechtlichen Grund 

Unterkünfte voll: Hamburg kann keine Flüchtlinge mehr aufnehmen - DIE WELT
Man könnte auch sagen "Das Boot ist voll!"

Nur hat die MS Deutschland schon so einige Löcher, das Wasser läuft rein und eher früher als später säuft es ab.
Die Politnasen steigen vorher aus >.<

Schönen Kommentar gefunden (nicht von mir)


> Wenn man sich alle Kommentare einmal wirklich mit offenen Augen durchliest, kann man objektiv gesehen sagen, dass es hier kaum noch um hasserfüllte Äusserungen geht. Vielmehr um nakte Fakten: Wir liefern Unterkünfte (wo eigentlich keine sind) wie z. B. Sporthallen, versorgen sie gesundheitlich und finanziell, wir stellen Lehrkräfte zur Verfügung (vorher wg. Überbesetzung entlassen), wir überlassen denen unsere Kureinrichtungen, wir stellen Polizisten ein, wo wir vorher welche entlassen mussten, wir enteignen Eigentum oder Wohnraum, um genug Unterkünfte für die Asylanten zu haben, und da muss man sich wirklich einmal die Frage stellen: Ist unsere Nation so unbedürftig oder blind geworden, um nicht zu erkennen, was hier passiert?


 Beim NDR Artikel Wegen Überbesetzung entlassen  2014 sind 10% aller Schulstunden ausgefallen. Haha Deutschland vernichtet sich selbst und ich kann deshalb drüber lachen weil ich längst den Verstand verloren habe bei diesem Wahnsinn.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Stimmt ja auch. Natürlich ist es eine Frechheit, daß an allen Orten alles kaputtgespart wird, während es teilweise wieder mit vollen Händen aus dem Fenster geworfen wird.

Aber das ist nicht die Schuld irgendwelcher Flüchtlinge. Aus welchem Grund die auch immer kommen und ob asylberechtigt, oder nicht.

Das sind unsere von uns gewählten Volksvertreter und der (gerade in kleineren Gemeinden) oft vorhandene Klüngel.

Auch ohne die Flüchtlinge gäbe es nicht mehr Rente, höhere Hartz-IV Bezüge, mehr und vor allem qualifizierte/motivierte Lehrer, bessere Freizeitmöglichkeiten oder mehr Geld für Polizei und Feuerwehr.
Nicht ein Cent mehr würde da investiert werden.


----------



## Iconoclast (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Habe mich heute wieder köstlich amüsiert.
> Jetzt bricht Gewalt in den Heimen aus - als ob das so eine Sensation wäre.
> Sperr hunderte Menschen auf engstem Raum aus verschiedenen Kulturen zusammen und es entstehen Auseinandersetzungen.
> 
> ...



Viertel in Deutschland wo man als Deutscher gar nicht rein kann und wo die Polizei auch nichts macht, sprechen für sich. Also tu mal nicht so.


----------



## warawarawiiu (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Was haltet ihr davon:

Jeder Flüchtling, der hier nach Deutschland kommt oder sich bereits hier befindet muss ein Dokument unterschreiben (das natürlich einfach gehalten in seiner Landessprache aufgesetzt wird und ihm auch nochmal mündlich erklärt wird) in dem steht:

"ich schwöre bei meiner ehre: (Anmerkung: ja, das muss sein..... sonst funktioniert das nicht bei Leuten die noch im 1800Jahrhundert leben)
Durch meinen Aufenthalt in der Bundesrepublik Deutschland, erkenne ich an, dass sich die Meine Religion, der Koran und auch die Scharia sich dem deutschen Grundgesetzes unterzuordnen haben und das Grundgesetz für den weiteren Aufenthalt die Basis des täglichen Umgangs miteinander bildet.
Ein Vorstoß dagegen, wird mit der sofortigen Abschiebung in das Heimatland geahndet."


Wäre doch ganz einfach. Damit hätten die Leute hier eine faire Chance und wenn sie diese nicht wahrnehmen müssen sie halt wieder zurück wo sie herkommen, egal ob da krieg ist oder nicht.
Wer so fanatische ist das er sein eigenes leben und das seiner Familie aufs spielsetzt weil er die Religion über die gesetze eines Landes stellt in dem er schutz sucht, hat dann auch nicht anderes verdient als wieder vor seinem zerbombten haus zu stehen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> "ich schwöre bei meiner ehre: (Anmerkung: ja, das muss sein..... sonst  funktioniert das nicht bei Leuten die noch im 1800Jahrhundert leben)
> Durch meinen Aufenthalt in der Bundesrepublik Deutschland, erkenne ich  an, dass sich die Meine Religion, der Koran und auch die Scharia sich  dem deutschen Grundgesetzes unterzuordnen haben und das Grundgesetz für  den weiteren Aufenthalt die Basis des täglichen Umgangs miteinander  bildet.
> Ein Vorstoß dagegen, wird mit der sofortigen Abschiebung in das Heimatland geahndet."


Wenn muss es der Gott und nicht die Ehre sein. Es müsste auch darin stehen das man das andere Geschlecht achtet und dem nötigen Respekt entgegenbringt sowie die wahre Herkunft nicht verschleiert wird. Aber warum in jeder Landessprache? Wenn ich irgendwo einreise bekommen ich auch keine gebratene Tauben


----------



## warawarawiiu (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wenn muss es der Gott und nicht die Ehre sein. Es müsste auch darin stehen das man das andere Geschlecht achtet und dem nötigen Respekt entgegenbringt sowie die wahre Herkunft nicht verschleiert wird. Aber warum in jeder Landessprache? Wenn ich irgendwo einreise bekommen ich auch keine gebratene Tauben



In der Landessprache weil es sich hier um einen VERTRAG handeln sollte den der gegenüber auch verstehen soll und nicht später behaupten soll er hätte nicht gewusst was da steht.

Und das mit der frau etc. Ist im Grundgesetz ja bereits enthalten und hier wäre die aussage ja ganz klar, das man das Grundgesetz über die ebene Religion stellt.

Und das bei Gott kann man noch zu ehre ergänzen, aber bei Gott alleine würde nicht reichen...... da wäre ja der vertrag in sich ein Widerspruch, da man ja über diesen Gott etwas anderes stellen will mit seiner Überschrift.


Das lustig wäre ja eigentlich worauf ich hinaus will: 
95%/der Flüchtlinge würden das nicht unterschreiben.


----------



## Woohoo (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

_Syrien: Washington wirft Russland Angriff auf Amerikas Partner vor - Ausland - FAZ

"Die Vereinigten Staaten werfen Russland einen Luftangriff auf syrische  Partner der Vereinigten Staaten vor. Zu den Zielen der russischen  Angriffe vom Mittwoch soll mindestens eine Rebellengruppe gehören, die  von dem amerikanischen Geheimdienst CIA ausgebildet wurde, berichtete die „New York Times“ in der Nacht auf Donnerstag unter Berufung auf Regierungsvertreter in Washington. "

 _Gute vom CIA unterstüzte Rebellen oder zukünftigere Terroristen_ 


_
_


warawarawiiu schrieb:



			Was haltet ihr davon:

Jeder Flüchtling, der hier nach Deutschland kommt oder sich bereits hier  befindet muss ein Dokument unterschreiben (das natürlich einfach  gehalten in seiner Landessprache aufgesetzt wird und ihm auch nochmal  mündlich erklärt wird) in dem steht:

"ich schwöre bei meiner ehre: (Anmerkung: ja, das muss sein..... sonst  funktioniert das nicht bei Leuten die noch im 1800Jahrhundert leben)
Durch meinen Aufenthalt in der Bundesrepublik Deutschland, erkenne ich  an, dass sich die Meine Religion, der Koran und auch die Scharia sich  dem deutschen Grundgesetzes unterzuordnen haben und das Grundgesetz für  den weiteren Aufenthalt die Basis des täglichen Umgangs miteinander  bildet.
Ein Vorstoß dagegen, wird mit der sofortigen Abschiebung in das Heimatland geahndet."


Wäre doch ganz einfach. Damit hätten die Leute hier eine faire Chance  und wenn sie diese nicht wahrnehmen müssen sie halt wieder zurück wo sie  herkommen, egal ob da krieg ist oder nicht.
Wer so fanatische ist das er sein eigenes leben und das seiner Familie  aufs spielsetzt weil er die Religion über die gesetze eines Landes  stellt in dem er schutz sucht, hat dann auch nicht anderes verdient als  wieder vor seinem zerbombten haus zu stehen 

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....



_Klingt ganz Ok aber das ist doch viel zu Nazihaft für Deutschland.  Und sofortige Abschiebung klappt doch jetzt schon nicht, weil der Staat einfach zu schwach ist. Und das spricht sich auch rum.
Andere würden sagen, dass das ein Fall für Taquia o.ä. ist.


----------



## warawarawiiu (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Woohoo schrieb:


> _Syrien: Washington wirft Russland Angriff auf Amerikas Partner vor - Ausland - FAZ
> 
> "Die Vereinigten Staaten werfen Russland einen Luftangriff auf syrische  Partner der Vereinigten Staaten vor. Zu den Zielen der russischen  Angriffe vom Mittwoch soll mindestens eine Rebellengruppe gehören, die  von dem amerikanischen Geheimdienst CIA ausgebildet wurde, berichtete die „New York Times“ in der Nacht auf Donnerstag unter Berufung auf Regierungsvertreter in Washington. "
> 
> ...




Deswegen ja auch meine ganz neu gebildete Meinung:

In den USA hat Donald Trump jetzt verlauten lassen, wenn er neuer Präsident wird, gehen ALLE Flüchtlinge direkt wieder dahin zurück wo sie hergekommen sind.
Er wurde bejubelt bei dieser Aussage wie noch nie.

Bei uns werde ich bei der nächsten Gelegenheit die AfD wählen, vorausgesetzt der Punkt steht so ähnlich auch bei denen im Programm. Evtl werden da mal die abgeschoben, die abgeschoben gehören.

Ost zwar nicht schön, aber ohne einen leichten rechtsruck wird unsere Politik nicht reagieren.


----------



## Bester_Nick (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Die AfD ist ein Chaotenhaufen.  Nicht mal Sarrazin wollte dort Mitglied werden und das war noch bevor sich die AfD mit der Abwahl von Lucke selbst zerlegte. 

Außerdem glaube ich, dass die potentiellen AfD-Wähler mit den geplanten Verschärfungen des Asylrechts ohnehin auf einer Linie sind. 

- Anreize für Flüchtlinge drastisch senken, Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge abschieben
- ein halbes Dutzend Länder als sichere Herkunftsstaaten einstufen, um Asylverfahren zu beschleunigen
- Abschiebungen nicht mehr vorher ankündigen, um ein Untertauchen zu vermeiden
- das Klarmachen der Rechts- und Wertekultur gegenüber Zuwanderern in Deutschland
- das Verbleiben der Flüchtlinge in Aufnahmelagern bis über den Asylantrag entschieden wurde 
- verstärkte Integrationsmaßnahmen für Flüchtlinge mit Bleiberecht
- evtl. Asylverfahren an Landesgrenzen
- ...

Asylgesetz: Thomas de Maizière verteidigt Änderungen - SPIEGEL ONLINE

FlÃ¼chtlinge: De MaiziÃ¨re plant Asylverfahren an Landesgrenzen |Â*ZEIT ONLINE

https://www.tagesschau.de/inland/asylrecht-abschiebungen-101.html


----------



## warawarawiiu (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Die AfD ist ein Chaotenhaufen.  Nicht mal Sarrazin wollte dort Mitglied werden und das war noch bevor sich die AfD mit der Abwahl von Lucke selbst zerlegte.
> 
> Außerdem glaube ich, dass die potentiellen AfD-Wähler mit den geplanten Verschärfungen des Asylrechts ohnehin auf einer Linie sind.
> 
> ...


Ob es die AfD bei mir wird weiß ich noch nicht, in jedem Fall wird es aber eine rechtsgerichtete Partei..... die mit den höchsten Chancen auf Aussicht auf ein hohes Ergebnis und mit einem klaren Wahlprogramm, dass ganz klar den Flüchtlingen nicht nur Rechte sondern auch Pflichten einräumt und im Zweifelsfall großzügige Abschiebungen vorsieht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> In den USA hat Donald Trump jetzt verlauten lassen, wenn er neuer  Präsident wird, gehen ALLE Flüchtlinge direkt wieder dahin zurück wo sie  hergekommen sind.
> Er wurde bejubelt bei dieser Aussage wie noch nie.


Dürfte hier wohl kaum einer aussprechen und nebenbei ist es fraglich ob das Versprechen kein Versprecher war. Politiker haben da erstaunlich häufig eine Amnesie.
Werden jetzt die 200 in Hamburg in ein Schlauchboot gesetzt? Was die dort jetzt zerstört haben sollte nicht ersetzt werden höchstens durch etwas aus solidem Beton.


----------



## Ruptet (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Das Flüchtlingsthema macht uns weltbekannt! 
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/30/w...-right-lengthens-shadow-of-nazi-era.html?_r=1


----------



## Poulton (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Split99999 schrieb:


> - ...


Gerade hier fängt der "spannende" Teil an.
Bundesregierung verabschiedet neues Asylrecht - SPIEGEL ONLINE


> [...]Nach drei Monaten dürfen Asylbewerber und Geduldete *als Leiharbeiter eingesetzt werden*, wenn es sich um Fachkräfte handelt. Für geringer Qualifizierte ist der Zugang zur Leiharbeit erst nach 15 Monaten möglich.[...]


Aber nur Zeit- und Leiharbeit. Richtige Arbeitsverhältnisse sind ja Teufelswerk. Und damit nicht genug. Für den Mindestlohn fordert man auch schon Änderungen und mehr Ausnahmeregelungen (als ob er derer noch nicht genug hat):


> [...]Der Ministerpräsident von Sachsen-Anhalt, Reiner Haseloff, forderte Ausnahmeregelungen vom Mindestlohn, um Flüchtlinge leichter einstellen zu können. Auch das CDU-Präsidiumsmitglied Jens Spahn sagte, dass nun möglicherweise auch der Mindestlohn auf den Prüfstand kommen müsse.[...]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man braucht/möchte also neues Kanonenfutter für die Zeitarbeits- und Niedriglohnfront...


----------



## aloha84 (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Herr Haselhoff war auch der Meinung man sollte "...das geringe Lohnniveau Sachsen-Anhalts als Chance begreifen. Somit könne man mit Ländern aus Fernost in Konkurrenz treten...."
Aber er wundert sich jedes Jahr, warum immer mehr Menschen in andere BL abwandern.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Und unsere Arbeitslosen gehen nach Syrien und fegen die Wüste? Die dürften aber keinem streng gläubigen Moslem usw. einen Job geben weil er fremde Kulturen missachtete im Auffanglager. Nach welchem Standard werden dann Fachkräfte eingestuft und wie soll die Verständigung klappen?


----------



## Gripschi (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Kanada gab eine offizielle Reise Warnung für Teile Deutschland aus! Bestimmte Regionen sollen davon betroffen sein.

Kam grad in den Nachrichten.


----------



## Verminaard (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Gripschi schrieb:


> Kanada gab eine offizielle Reise Warnung für Teile Deutschland aus! Bestimmte Regionen sollen davon betroffen sein.
> 
> Kam grad in den Nachrichten.



Wer braucht schon kanadische Touristen die vielleicht noch Geld ins Land bringen koennten?

Wir haben doch ganz viele Freunde aus ganz Afrika hier!


----------



## Ruptet (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Gripschi schrieb:


> Kanada gab eine offizielle Reise Warnung für Teile Deutschland aus! Bestimmte Regionen sollen davon betroffen sein.
> 
> Kam grad in den Nachrichten.



Das ist sowieso Schwachsinn, im Osten ist genau niemand gefährdet.
Aber gut, schön weiter die rechten pushen


----------



## Verminaard (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Ruptet schrieb:


> Das ist sowieso Schwachsinn, im Osten ist genau niemand gefährdet.
> Aber gut, schön weiter die rechten pushen



Er hat doch geschrieben das bestimmte Regionen betroffen sind und nicht ganz Deutschland.
Hauptsache irgendwas geschrieben


----------



## aloha84 (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ich glaub er meinte, dass mit "bestimmte Regionen" der Osten gemeint ist.

Mal davon ab wird schon seit Jahren in amerikanischen Reiseführern z.B.: vor dem Nachtleben in Köln gewarnt, man solle sich jugendlichen Gruppen nicht nähern etc.


----------



## Ruptet (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Er hat doch geschrieben das bestimmte Regionen betroffen sind und nicht ganz Deutschland.
> Hauptsache irgendwas geschrieben



Die Nachricht hat schon jemand gebracht, da gings explizit um "Reisen nach Ostdeutschland"


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Dann kann ich endlich meinen Königstiger aus der Garage pellen und das Rohr putzen. Nur wegen ein paar möglicher Demos  von Weltfremden so einen Alarm zu machen ist doch lächerlich


----------



## warawarawiiu (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Die Kanadier machen's halt richtig:
Die lassen nicht erst Millionen unkontrolliert ins Land und provozieren so die Bevölkerung, die Kanadier lassen halt nur christlich konvertierte superflüchtlinge ins Land die auch wirklich einen Mehrwert bieten.


----------



## Rizzard (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Mal davon ab wird schon seit Jahren in amerikanischen Reiseführern z.B.: vor dem Nachtleben in Köln gewarnt, man solle sich jugendlichen Gruppen nicht nähern etc.



Wird in deutschen Reiseführern auch vor heruntergekommenen Gegenden wie Queens, Harlem oder ähm New Jersey gewarnt?


----------



## Sparanus (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Dann kann ich endlich meinen Königstiger aus der Garage pellen und das Rohr putzen. Nur wegen ein paar möglicher Demos  von Weltfremden so einen Alarm zu machen ist doch lächerlich



Stelle mich als Richtschütze zur Verfügung


----------



## Seeefe (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Die Kanadier machen's halt richtig:
> Die lassen nicht erst Millionen unkontrolliert ins Land und provozieren so die Bevölkerung, die Kanadier lassen halt nur christlich konvertierte superflüchtlinge ins Land die auch wirklich einen Mehrwert bieten.



Wie Vietnamesen?


----------



## warawarawiiu (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Wie Vietnamesen?



Klar, warum nicht.
Wenn die den einwanderungsvorraussetzungen gerecht werden auch die.

Sonst behauptet am ende noch so ein biodeutscher das wäre rassistisch.


----------



## Hänschen (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Auf Servus TV sagten sie Österreich sei an der Grenze der Aufnahmekapazität und die Bürger würden sich vermehrt bewaffnen ...


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Wie Vietnamesen?


Viele von denen haben entweder keine Religion oder sind Christen und Buddhisten.  
Da der Buddhismus als nicht monotheistische Religion aller Götter akzeptiert, entstehen auch weniger Konflikte.


----------



## Tengri86 (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Iconoclast schrieb:


> Oberhausen



Oberhausen(Rheinland) ?

Da komme/Lebe ich auch...hast wohl nie die Biernasen am unsere Bahnhof gesehen die schon am Morgens anfangen sich zu sammeln und bis spät Abend mehr als dutzend vertreten sind,
die gehen mir mehr auf Keks..oder sind das auch Kulturelle Bereicherung für unser Stadtbild?

.achja sind ja Bürger erster klasse..habe ich voll vergessen. 

Die hätten aber fast geschafft das ich mit  Führerschein anfange..aber ein Auto weniger in Deutschland ist besser


----------



## DaBlackSheep (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Oberhausen(Rheinland) ?
> 
> Da komme/Lebe ich auch...hast wohl nie die Biernasen am unsere Bahnhof gesehen die schon am Morgens anfangen sich zu sammeln und bis spät Abend mehr als dutzend vertreten sind,
> die gehen mir mehr auf Keks..oder sind das auch Kulturelle Bereicherung für unser Stadtbild?
> ...




Die gibt's aber nicht nur in Oberhausen. Die findest du auch am Essener Hbf und auch am Bottroper ZOB.
Ich weiß nicht warum Bahnhöfe oder ähnliches immer die Säufertreffpunkte sein müssen.
Ansonsten habt ihr doch in OB echt gute Vehrkehrsanbindungen.


----------



## Verminaard (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Bad Kreuznach: Flüchtlinge verlangen männlichen Makler - DIE WELT

Das ist doch alles mittlerweilen eine Satire oder?

Die wollen in ein Land wo eine Frau an der Macht ist und dann sowas?
Vielleicht sollte man alle Stellen in den Sozialsystemen die direkten Kundenkontakt haben mit Frauen besetzten, wo jede ein Schinkenbroetchen am Tisch hat.
Mal schauen wieviel dann dorthin laufen.

Ich weis nicht ob ich darueber lachen soll oder mich aufregen.


----------



## Gripschi (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Bad Kreuznach: Flüchtlinge verlangen männlichen Makler - DIE WELT
> 
> Das ist doch alles mittlerweilen eine Satire oder?
> 
> ...


Probier es mit Weinen!

Quengelende setzen oft Ihren Willen durch...


----------



## Verminaard (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Gripschi schrieb:


> Probier es mit Weinen!
> 
> Quengelende setzen oft Ihren Willen durch...



War jetzt lustig, oder?


----------



## Threshold (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Dürfte hier wohl kaum einer aussprechen und nebenbei ist es fraglich ob das Versprechen kein Versprecher war. Politiker haben da erstaunlich häufig eine Amnesie.
> Werden jetzt die 200 in Hamburg in ein Schlauchboot gesetzt? Was die dort jetzt zerstört haben sollte nicht ersetzt werden höchstens durch etwas aus solidem Beton.



Du darfst sowas nicht überbewerten.
Leute wie Trump reden vor den eigenen Anhängern. Klar, dass die alles super finden, was er sagt.
Genauso kannst du einem Islamisten zuhören, der zu Fanatikern labert, die jubeln auch alle.


----------



## Rolk (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Das ist doch alles mittlerweilen eine Satire oder?



Worüber beschwerst du dich? Die zeigen doch beste Integrationsbereitschaft. 

Die letzten drei Absätze in deinem Link machen aber ein bischen Hoffnung. Wenn sich diese Erkenntniss doch nur bei ein paar mehr unserer "Volksvertreter" einstellen würde.


----------



## Verminaard (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Rolk schrieb:


> Die letzten drei Absätze in deinem Link machen aber ein bischen Hoffnung. Wenn sich diese Erkenntniss doch nur bei ein paar mehr unserer "Volksvertreter" einstellen würde.



Ich haette mir die kritischen Stimmen von Anfang an gewuenscht und nicht erst nach Wochen wo die CSU/CDU und Merkel in den Umfragen absackt.

Das Schlimme ist das noch immer nicht mit offenen Karten gespielt wird.


----------



## Nickles (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ich lach mich tot

Innenminister De Maizière: Afghanen sollen nicht aus ihrem Land flüchten


> <<Bundesinnenminister Thomas de Maizière (CDU) hat angesichts anhaltend hoher Flüchtlingszahlen aus Afghanistan an die Menschen des Landes appelliert, in ihrer Heimat zu bleiben. De Maizière sagte den „Stuttgarter Nachrichten“, es sei nicht in Ordnung, dass „viele Menschen zu uns kommen, die dort dringend gebraucht werden, um das Land wieder aufzubauen, die auch gar nicht aus Taliban-Gegenden kommen, sondern aus Kabul, einfach weil sie das Vertrauen in das Land verloren haben“. Ausgenommen seien Afghanen, die gefährdet seien, weil sie etwa als Dolmetscher für Soldaten oder Polizisten gearbeitet hätten. „Diese Menschen sollten wir großzügig zu uns holen und nicht erst auf eine gefährliche Reise schicken, wo sie der Willkür von Schleusern ausgesetzt sind.“>>



LOL! Alle kommen zu Mutti so lange die im Amt ist da machst du nix dran De Maizière. Fragt sich außerdem wie viele Afghanen die Stuttgarter Nachrichten lesen... hahaha 
Vergiss es, die Flut wird immer stärker und sie wird Mutti wegschwemmen.
Bau dir besser ne Arche.
Außerdem ist das der Innenminister eines souveränen Landes? Wenn er vor irgendwelchen Moslems am anderen Ende der Welt auf den Knien rutscht damit sie nicht in sein Land strömen? Das ist kein Land das ist ne Lachnummer. Und deshalb müssen sie abgewählt werden, die Nummer ist nicht mehr lustig.


Quelle: Die Welt (Ticker)


----------



## Rolk (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

De Maiziére weis schon lange was Sache ist, aber mit Maulkorb hilft das nichts.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Und alles nur weil eine einzige Frau gerufen hat "Ihr Kinderlein kommet"


Nein, alles nur, weil ein Land einen unnötigen Krieg auf kosten von 3.000 amerikanischen und 500.000 irakischen Toten startete.

Wir sind jetzt am Punkt angelangt, wo die USA alle jetzt kommenden Flüchtlinge aufnehmen MUSS. Die Flüchtlinge können von mir aus nach Deutschland flüchten, von hier aus werden sie auf Kosten der USA nach Nordamerika geflogen. Wir haben alles getan, was wir können. Wir sind nicht in diesem Krieg involviert gewesen, bis der ISIS sich bildete (Es gab ihn schon vorher, aber nicht unter diesem Namen), haben aber in Europa am meisten getan.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Also ich werde wohl 2017 die AfD wählen


Dann geht Deutschland zu Grunde.
Glaub es mir, es hagelt Anschläge in diesem Land, wenn eine rechte Partei an der Macht steht.
Sollte die AfD oder die NPD dieses Land regieren, siehst du Kirchen, Moscheen, Synagogen, Polizeigebäude und Schulen brennen.

Das alles hatten wir vor 75 Jahren schon.


Iconoclast schrieb:


> Viertel in Deutschland wo man als Deutscher gar nicht rein kann und wo die Polizei auch nichts macht, sprechen für sich. Also tu mal nicht so.


Man kann es auch übertreiben - wir sind hier in Deutschland und nicht in Compton.

Natürlich gibt es Gebiete mit einer hohen Kriminalitätsrate, aber das liegt am Bildungsstand und dem sozialen Umfeld der Kriminellen und nicht an irgendwelchen Flüchtlingen.


----------



## DarkScorpion (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

@ xNoVoLiNE es gibt die No GO Areas in Deutschland. Mach deine Augen auf. 

Und wenn es so weitergeht mit den Flüchtlingen sind die AfD und NPD unser kleinstes Problem. 
Und ja es liegt an Merkel das die alle zu uns wollen.


----------



## Iconoclast (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Natürlich gibt es Gebiete mit einer hohen Kriminalitätsrate, aber das liegt am Bildungsstand und dem sozialen Umfeld der Kriminellen und nicht an irgendwelchen Flüchtlingen.



Willst du uns eigentlich veräppeln? Das sind ohne eine einzige Außnahme Migrantenviertel, nix anderes. Der Bildungsstand in diesen Vierteln ist sowieso unter aller Kanone. Kannst dich noch an Merkels Marxloh-Besuch erinnern, der so groß angekündigt wurde? Da hast am Abend schon nix mehr von gelesen. Muss auch sehr überwältigend gewesen sein.


----------



## Verminaard (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Und ja es liegt an Merkel das die alle zu uns wollen.



Merkel war nur der Tropfen fuer das ueberlaufende Fass.
Es liegt eher an dem System in Deutschland wie Fluechtlinge hier versorgt werden, im Vergleich zu vielen anderen Laendern.
Das Abschiebungen erfolgreich umgangen werden koennen spricht sich auch schnell um.
Polizei arbeitet mit Samthandschuhen.

Waer ich Fluechtling, egal welcher Art, waere glaube ich Deutschland auch das Ziel meiner Wahl.

Dank Facebook, Technik und Co verbreiten sich Informationen ziehmlich schnell. 
Fluechtlinge, egal wo sie herkommen, wissen doch ganz genau wie es wo laeuft und was man einsetzen muss um ans Ziel zu kommen.

Und wir vereinfachen solche Sachen noch mit freiem W-Lan. 
Natuerlich nur damit die Traumatisierten wenigstens mit ihren Liebsten in Kontakt bleiben koennen.


----------



## warawarawiiu (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Bad Kreuznach: Flüchtlinge verlangen männlichen Makler - DIE WELT
> 
> Das ist doch alles mittlerweilen eine Satire oder?
> 
> ...



Und gerade bei uns sind die Feministinnen gaaaaanz stark vertretene.

Und das ist auch gut so.
Diese Leute werden noch sehen was es für Powerfrauen in Deutschland gibt


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> @ xNoVoLiNE es gibt die No GO Areas in Deutschland. Mach deine Augen auf.
> 
> Und wenn es so weitergeht mit den Flüchtlingen sind die AfD und NPD unser kleinstes Problem.
> Und ja es liegt an Merkel das die alle zu uns wollen.


Eigentlich sollten alle froh sein das es die AfD gibt, denn eine NPD die zweistellig in den Bundestag kommt wäre nicht gerade geil. 



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Und gerade bei uns sind die Feministinnen gaaaaanz stark vertretene.
> 
> Und das ist auch gut so.
> Diese Leute werden noch sehen was es für Powerfrauen in Deutschland gibt


Nur schützen heutige Feministinnen solche Leute und hetzen lieber gegen weiße Männer.



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Dann geht Deutschland zu Grunde.
> Glaub es mir, es hagelt Anschläge in diesem Land, wenn eine rechte Partei an der Macht steht.
> Sollte die AfD oder die NPD dieses Land regieren, siehst du Kirchen, Moscheen, Synagogen, Polizeigebäude und Schulen brennen.
> 
> ...


Also sollten wir uns von den Anschlägen einschüchtern lassen ? Sollen wir gleich die Scharia einführen oder was ? Eine Gesellschaft sollte sich NIEMALS vor Terroristen egal ob islamisch, links oder rechts einknicken !

Und schon kommt wieder die Naziunterstellungen gegenüber der AfD. Dir ist schon klar das auch Verleumdungen gegenüber Parteien strafbar sind ?


----------



## Bluepoppyseed (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Insbesondere die AfD und die NPD gleich zustellen, zeugt von grenzenloser Dummheit oder Unkenntnis.


----------



## Woohoo (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Und gerade bei uns sind die Feministinnen gaaaaanz stark vertretene.
> 
> Und das ist auch gut so.
> Diese Leute werden noch sehen was es für Powerfrauen in Deutschland gibt



Femen bei den Musel in Paris:

LiveLeak.com - Muslim conference brutally attacked in Paris by FEMEN protestors.


----------



## warawarawiiu (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Woohoo schrieb:


> Femen bei den Musel in Paris:
> 
> LiveLeak.com - Muslim conference brutally attacked in Paris by FEMEN protestors.



Was willst du mir jetzt damit sagen 




Zum Thema noch ganz interessant:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rnl2AYFSlRU



Wir deutsche dürfen wirklich dankbar sein für dass was wir haben....... wie sich ein Großteil vom Rest der Welt nach unserem leben sehnt.

Um so ärgerlicher wie manche über unser Land, ihr leben und die böse Politik am dauerschimpfen sind.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> @ xNoVoLiNE es gibt die No GO Areas in Deutschland. Mach deine Augen auf.


Ich habe sie nicht geleugnet, aber es liegt am Bildungsstand und dem sozialen Umfeld.

Guck dir die Abschlüsse der Täter an - entweder gar keinen oder einen schlechten.
Wer in Kriminalität aufwächst, wird am Ende kriminell.


Iconoclast schrieb:


> Willst du uns eigentlich veräppeln? Das sind ohne eine einzige Außnahme Migrantenviertel, nix anderes. Der Bildungsstand in diesen Vierteln ist sowieso unter aller Kanone.


Bonn-Tannenbusch, Bonn-Dransdorf sind auch Brennpunkte, aber keine puren Migrantenviertel.


Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Also sollten wir uns von den Anschlägen einschüchtern lassen ? Sollen wir gleich die Scharia einführen oder was ? Eine Gesellschaft sollte sich NIEMALS vor Terroristen egal ob islamisch, links oder rechts einknicken !


Wie kommst du denn von Anschlägen zur Scharia? Das sagt wieder viel über deine einseitige und engstirnige Sicht über Moslems aus. Ich rede von irgendwelchen besorgten Bürgern, die einen Moli' durchs Fenster hauen. 


Bluepoppyseed schrieb:


> Insbesondere die AfD und die NPD gleich zustellen, zeugt von grenzenloser Dummheit oder Unkenntnis.


Du hast mich also gerade dumm genannt. 
Wir gucken uns mal die Richtung beider Parteien an.


> Politikwissenschaftler verorten die AfD seit 2014 im politischen Spektrum rechts von den Unionsparteien und bezeichnen sie überwiegend als rechtspopulistisch oder rechtspopulistisch beeinflusst. Luckes Ablösung im Juli 2015 wurde als Rechtsruck und Sieg des nationalkonservativen über den wirtschaftsliberalen Parteiflügel eingestuft.


Wir halten fest: AfD = rechts


> Die Nationaldemokratische Partei Deutschlands (Kurzbezeichnung: NPD) ist eine 1964 gegründete rechtsextreme Kleinpartei. Sie vertritt eine nationalistische, völkische und revanchistische Ideologie. Nach Einschätzung von zahlreichen Politikwissenschaftlern und Historikern weist sie eine programmatische und sprachliche Nähe zur NSDAP auf.


Wir halten fest: NPD = rechts

Oh, mein Gott. Ich bin ja so dumm, weil ich eine rechte Partei mit einer anderen rechten Partei gleichstelle, obwohl beide ja überhaupt nicht rechts sind. 

rechts = rechts
links = links
rechts=rechtsextrem
Ja, ich stelle rechts mit rechtsextrem gleich, weil sie beide die selbe Richtung haben, die eine jedoch verstärkt.


----------



## Woohoo (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Was willst du mir jetzt damit sagen



Sry habe nur Feministinnen gelesen. 
Es kommt einfach viel Arbeit auf diese Damen zu, mit richtigen Gegnern.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

So so die verlangen einen Mann. Die könnten höflich nachsuchen aber bestimmt nicht diktieren. Dann sollen die in freien blauen Wohnungen an der Straße ziehen. Mir würden dazu so langsam ein paar Sätze einfallen aber dann hätte ich wohl hier eine Schreibpause. So langsam ist man angekotzt von bestimmten ........  Müssen Sixt und Co in Zukunft auch Eselskarren und fliegende Teppiche anbieten?


----------



## warawarawiiu (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Ich habe sie nicht geleugnet, aber es liegt am Bildungsstand und dem sozialen Umfeld.
> 
> Guck dir die Abschlüsse der Täter an - entweder gar keinen oder einen schlechten.
> Wer in Kriminalität aufwächst, wird am Ende kriminell.
> ...




Irgendwie schreibst du ganz schönen käse.

Wie so ist eine rechtsgerichtete Partei gleich rechtsextrem?
Ist eine linke Partei dann auch linksextrem?


Werde ja selber auch die AfD wählen (stand jetzt, und je nach Wahlprogramm und was sich noch tut) und würde die nicht mit der NPD gleichsetzen.
Erstmal abwarten was in Österreich so rauskommt...... da wird's wirklich einen großen rucker nach rechts tun.


----------



## Verminaard (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Die AfD ist rechts, weil sie seit Erscheinen von allen moeglichen Seiten als rechts/rechtsextrem dargestellt wird und weil ein paar Hanseln meinen sich das zunutze machen zu muessen.

Seltsam das in der jungen Vergangenheit jede Partei die etwas Anklang in der Bevoelkerung gefunden hatte aufs uebelste diffamiert wurde.
Soviel zur wirklichen Demokratie in Deutschland.
Wo Medien mehr Macht haben als das Volk.
Wo unangenehme neue Sachen von den Etablierten schlecht geredet werden.
Wo Meinungsfreiheit nur ein Wort auf einem Papier ist.
Wo freie Berichterstattung nicht erwuenscht ist "um das Volk zu schuetzen".
Wo Politik gegen das eigene Volk gemacht wird.
Wo die Aermsten gegeneinander ausgespielt und aufgestachelt werden.


----------



## Sparanus (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> rechts = rechts
> links = links
> rechts=rechtsextrem
> Ja, ich stelle rechts mit rechtsextrem gleich, weil sie beide die selbe Richtung haben, die eine jedoch verstärkt.


Ok also, da hast du ein ganz schönes Problem mit deiner Definition. 
Du stellst mit dieser Definition die größte Partei der Nation als Rechtsextremisten hin, dazu noch die Teile der SPD die wie Gabriel wirtschaftlich handeln. 
Mit dieser Antwort, denkst du selbst faschistisch, einseitig und stark eingeschränkt. 

Auch die AfD ist wirklich ein großes Glück, weil sie bei einem möglichen Rechtsruck ein Puffer ist und zugleich Druck auf die Volksparteien aufbaut.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Man darüber streiten aber alles was den Großen das Wasser abgräbt ist nötig und so kann man den Trend des Volkes ablesen. Generell kann eine Partei die dem deutschen Volke mehr zugetan ist nicht schaden. Bei SPD, CDU / CSU  und Co. fühlt man sich verraten und verramscht


----------



## Nickles (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Weiterer Bericht über unterdrückte Christen in deutschen Heimen... Ja die täglichen Einzelfälle... https://www.facebook.com/randi.malki/videos/910119222358745/?pnref=story 
Islam raus... 

Ich dreh durch. Die vorherige luxemburgische konservative Regierung über Jahrzehnte hat das Taschengeld schön niedrig(25 Euro) gehalten.
Dann hat sich 2013 die scheiss liberallinksgrüne Dreierkoalition geputscht.
UND JETZT DAS L'essentiel Online - Asylbewerber sollen 450 statt 25 Euro bekommen - News
WTF
WAS
STIMMT
MIT
EUCH
NICHT

omfg

Jetzt reist der Balkan zu uns. Nur wenn De 300.000 vom Balkan abbekommt mit seinen 80.000.000 Einwohner ist das das eine. Wenn Luxemburg 300.000 abbekommt mit 570.000 Einwohner dann ist das das Scheiss Ende.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ich frage mich mitunter eh warum die extremen Muslime überhaupt überhaupt vor dem IS geflohen sind, für die müssten die ja der Heilsbringer sein


----------



## Tengri86 (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

(20te Jahrhundert)
Die Juden in Deutschland und Europa, sagen wir einfach die Westliche Welt hätten nie Gedacht(für unmöglich)... das so was wie der Holocaust passiert, was haben die Menschen damals gedacht..das ihre Freunde/Nachbarn
auf ein Ponyhof leben irgendwo in Osten, während ihre Hab und Gut verramscht wurden und ein-gesackt. 

Alles ist Möglich.. sag niemals nie :O 

Was die Geschichte und meine Erlebnisse mir eins gelehrt hat ist..Menschen lernen niemals von ihrem Fehlern.


Aber viele Länder sind ja einander abhängig..vlt würde ein Hitler2 schwerer haben


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Wenn man in der Geschichte nachliest war die Volksgruppe nie wirklich beliebt


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Und schon kommt wieder die Naziunterstellungen gegenüber der AfD. Dir ist schon klar das auch Verleumdungen gegenüber Parteien strafbar sind ?



Aufgrund einiger Aussagen( von Mitgliedern) und Einschätzungen von Leuten mit Ahnung, einige gleiche Ziele wie die NPD und die Tatsache, daß NPD Jünger auch zur AfD gegangen sind, bestätigt das sie rechts einzuordnen ist. Nazis würde ich das noch nicht nennen. 
Aber was manche von denen für ein Geschwafel von sich geben, lässt einen tatsächlich darüber nachdenken.


xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> rechts = rechts
> links = links
> rechts=rechtsextrem
> Ja, ich stelle rechts mit rechtsextrem gleich, weil sie beide die selbe Richtung haben, die eine jedoch verstärkt.


Das kannst du so nicht sagen. Mag sein, das sie keine Flüchtlinge Islam.... Wollen. Aber das gleich mit Extremismus zu setzen, so mit Asylbewerberheim, Moscheen... Abfackeln oder wenn Glatzköppe mit dem IQ eines Haushaltschwammes, die mit es gerade Schaffen, ihre Meinung ggü Flüchtlingen mit Baseballsvhlägern und Fäusten zu äußern, ist nicht richtig. Schließlich bist du ja auch als Moslem kein Extremist, der Allahu akbar rufend durch die Straßenbahnen rennst und dich in die Luft jagst. Oder wenn du z. B. Das Konzept des Sozialismus prinzipiell gut findest, bist du auch nicht die Nachhut der RAF. Oder als Gamer zwangsläufig 24/7 am Zocken.....


----------



## Rolk (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich frage mich mitunter eh warum die extremen Muslime überhaupt überhaupt vor dem IS geflohen sind, für die müssten die ja der Heilsbringer sein



Wenns um materielle Dinge geht kommt die Ideologie eben gerne mal  an 2. Stelle. Was aber nicht heisst das die Ideologie abgelegt und sich angepasst wird.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Stimmt, dann lebt man eben mit dem Besten beider Welten


----------



## Threshold (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Die AfD ist rechts, weil sie seit Erscheinen von allen moeglichen Seiten als rechts/rechtsextrem dargestellt wird und weil ein paar Hanseln meinen sich das zunutze machen zu muessen.



Die AfD ist politisch rechter als die CSU, ergo kann man sie als rechte Partei ansehen.
In wie weit dort dann auch rechtsextreme herumlaufen, weiß ich nicht, sicher genauso viele wie bei der CSU herumlaufen.
Denn die Grenzen von nationalistisch eingestellt und rechte Ideologien sind fließend.


----------



## Rizzard (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Bad Kreuznach: Flüchtlinge verlangen männlichen Makler - DIE WELT
> 
> Das ist doch alles mittlerweilen eine Satire oder?
> 
> ...



Komischerweise will ich aber wenn ich so einen Artikel lese, auch immer sofort mit "Überstrapazierung" kontern.
Die dürfen ruhig mitbekommen wie es in einem Land mit Gleichberechtigung zugeht. Und um das am besten zu erfahren, gibt´s 100% Frauenkontakt.

Ich denk mir auch jedes mal, ja wenn ich zu denen ins Land kommen würde, und irgendwelche Forderungen/Wünsche aussprechen würde......


----------



## Threshold (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Bad Kreuznach: Flüchtlinge verlangen männlichen Makler - DIE WELT
> 
> Das ist doch alles mittlerweilen eine Satire oder?
> 
> ...



Ich würde das als Einzelfall abtun und weiter machen.
die Welt gehört zum Springer Konzern und wir wissen ja, wie sich Springer gerne populistisch einbringt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Ich denk mir auch jedes mal, ja wenn ich zu denen ins Land kommen würde,  und irgendwelche Forderungen/Wünsche aussprechen würde......


Kein Problem du könntest dann zwischen Steine an den Kopf oder diesen zu verlieren wählen


> gibt´s 100% Frauenkontakt.


Damit bekäme der Spruch " mit den Waffen einer Frau " eine richtig neue Qualität


----------



## warawarawiiu (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Das ist doch die loesung um die fluechtlingskrise in den griff zu bekommen.

Unsere extremfeministinen auf die fluechtlinge loslassen in extra statt findenden pflichtschulungen "gleichberechtigung der frau" fuer jeden einwanderer.

Das wuerde sicherlich den fluechtlingsstrom versiegen lassen und fuer eine konzentrierte abwanderung sorgen


----------



## Imperat0r (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Ich habe sie nicht geleugnet, aber es liegt am Bildungsstand und dem sozialen Umfeld.
> 
> Guck dir die Abschlüsse der Täter an - entweder gar keinen oder einen schlechten.
> Wer in Kriminalität aufwächst, wird am Ende kriminell.



Jeder ist seines Glückes Schmied! In Deutschland hat jeder das Recht auf Bildung!
Es sollte eher heißen: Wer in Kriminalität aufwächst hat trotzdem die Chance auf Bildung und sollte diese nutzen! 

Es liegt wohl eher daran, dass viele es einfach nicht wollen.


----------



## Metalic (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Mein Trainer erzähle gestern Abend, dass er gerade dabei ist, eine größere Bundeswehrübung vorzubereiten. Nun bekam er aber von einem "hohen Tier" zu hören, dass die Übung aus Respekt vor den Flüchtlingen ohne Waffen stattfinden soll.
Hmm... Ist im Prinzip so, als wenn die angehenden Polizisten hier in Eutin an der Polizeischule keine Ausbildung an der Dienstwaffe mehr bekommen. Herrlich das Ganze


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Dann sollen die Hellebarde, Morgenstern  oder Blasrohr nehmen


----------



## Captn (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Dann sollen die Hellebarde, Morgenstern  oder Blasrohr nehmen


Das kann doch heutzutage keiner mehr von denen tragen


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Wie so ist eine rechtsgerichtete Partei gleich rechtsextrem?
> Ist eine linke Partei dann auch linksextrem?





Sparanus schrieb:


> Ok also, da hast du ein ganz schönes Problem mit deiner Definition.





Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Das kannst du so nicht sagen.


Ich kann dafür nur ein sehr, sehr blödes Beispiel nennen:

Sagen wir jetzt, jemand schlägt einem ins Gesicht.
Dann gibt es noch einen anderen, der haut seinem gegenüber noch viel krasser eine auf die 12.

Dann sind beide Schläger, der eine jedoch heftiger, da er einen härteren Schlag gesetzt hat.

Das können wir jetzt auch auf die politische Richtung übertragen:
Der eine sagt: "Ich will hier keine Ausländer." und der andere sagt:" Ich will hier keine Ausländer." und schmeißt dabei den Molotov.
Dass es auf dem Papier klar geregelt ist, dass rechts und rechtsextrem verschieden sind, ist mir klar.
Für mich ist es aber das selbe.

Bei links und linksextrem ist es für mich auch das selbe.
Der eine sagt: "Ja, Ausländer sollen herkommen." und der andere sagt: "Ja, Ausländer sollen herkommen." und zieht dabei einem NPD-Wähler einen Baseballschläger über den Schädel.

Beide haben trotzdem das gleiche Ziel, unterscheiden sich jedoch nur in ihrer Ausführung.
Es muss ja nicht jeder meine Ansicht teilen. ^^


Imperat0r schrieb:


> Jeder ist seines Glückes Schmied! In Deutschland hat jeder das Recht auf Bildung!
> Es sollte eher heißen: Wer in Kriminalität aufwächst hat trotzdem die Chance auf Bildung und sollte diese nutzen!
> 
> Es liegt wohl eher daran, dass viele es einfach nicht wollen.


Wenn du als 5-Jähriger tagtäglich siehst, wie Drogen vertickt werden, ist es für dich später normal und selbstverstädnlich. Wenn du also älter wirst und Geld brauchst, wirst du das gleiche tun, weil du es jeden Tag gesehen hast. Warum werden denn Söhne von "Ehefrauschlägern" selbst irgendwann ihre Ehefrau schlagen? Weil sie damit aufgewachsen sind. Es wird dir vorgelebt und du machst es nach, weil du es nicht anders kennst.


----------



## Metalic (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Warum werden denn Söhne von "Ehefrauschlägern" selbst irgendwann ihre Ehefrau schlagen? Weil sie damit aufgewachsen sind. Es wird dir vorgelebt und du machst es nach, weil du es nicht anders kennst.



Ach ist das so?
Meine Eltern haben seit dem ich zurück denken kann vor mir und meiner Schwester geraucht. Nach deiner Logik wäre ich doch dann auch Kettenraucher? Bin nun fast 28 und habe noch nie auch nur eine Zigarette angerührt? Eigenartig...


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Metalic schrieb:


> Ach ist das so?
> Meine Eltern haben seit dem ich zurück denken kann vor mir und meiner Schwester geraucht. Nach deiner Logik wäre ich doch dann auch Kettenraucher? Bin nun fast 28 und habe noch nie auch nur eine Zigarette angerührt? Eigenartig...


Da hat sich das "oft" versteckt. ^^
Natürlich wird es nicht jeder. Habe wohl beim finalen bearbeiten den falschen Satz gelöscht. ^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Sagen wir jetzt, jemand schlägt einem ins Gesicht.
> Dann gibt es noch einen anderen, der haut seinem gegenüber noch viel krasser eine auf die 12.
> 
> Dann sind beide Schläger, der eine jedoch heftiger, da er einen härteren Schlag gesetzt hat.


Nein, ich muss ja nicht den gläubigen Christen raushängen lassen und und auf weitere Niederschläge warten. Wer austeilt muss einstecken können es muss nur als Gefahrenabwehr noch durchgehen.

Wenn jemand was gegen Ausländer hat kann es an der Erziehung oder eigene Erfahrung liegen. deswegen muss man nicht zwingend eine braune Socke sein.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> rechts = rechts
> links = links
> rechts=rechtsextrem
> Ja, ich stelle rechts mit rechtsextrem gleich, weil sie beide die selbe Richtung haben, die eine jedoch verstärkt.


Somit stellst du dich auf die Ebene der Nazis, Glückwunsch !
Die Nazis nennen auch alle Linken gleich Kommunisten...


----------



## warawarawiiu (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Wer prinzipiell GEGEN die Zuwanderung ist und glaubt in Syrien wäre es so toll, der darf sich gerne dieses herzzerreißende Video ansehen:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6A-...outube.com/watch?v=6A-XZkWw3d8&has_verified=1

Die Zuwanderung ist nötig, denn es geht um Menschenleben.

Allerdings müssen diese Leute, sobald die Sicherheit in ihrem Land wieder hergestellt ist, auch wieder zurück.
Andere Flüchtlinge, aus anderen sicheren Ländern, also reine Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge, haben hier eh nichts verloren.


----------



## Dennisth (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Wer prinzipiell GEGEN die Zuwanderung ist und glaubt in Syrien wäre es so toll, der darf sich gerne dieses herzzerreißende Video ansehen:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6A-...outube.com/watch?v=6A-XZkWw3d8&has_verified=1
> 
> Die Zuwanderung ist nötig, denn es geht um Menschenleben.
> ...



Für das Video muss ich mich bei Youtube anmelden? 

Naja es sei mal dahin gestellt, wie der Inhalt des Videos ist. Ich finde Katzenvideos viel schöner 

Was das zum Thema angeht:
Kriegs-Flüchtlingen aus Syrien oder allgemein Menschen die wegen Gefahr für Leib und Leben fliehen sollte man helfen, was wir auch bisher immer getan haben. DAS ist auch gut so und sollte weiterhin so gemacht / umgesetzt werden.

ABER ich sehe es nicht ein, dass sich Deutschland den "Flüchtlingen" anpassen soll. Wenn ich so lustige Nachrichten wie die Marklerin die abgewiesen wird, weil sie eine blonde Frau ist, dann bitte diese Familie direkt nach Syrien zurück schicken. Solche "Menschen" können gerne ihre "Kultur" woanders ausleben. 

Aber hey die Politik setzt alles daran, dass die Stimmung vollends nach "rechts" kippen wird:
Hamburg beschließt Beschlagnahme von Immobilien - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Ich bin mal so frei und zitiere: 


> Die Regelung bezweckt ausdrücklich nicht die Inanspruchnahme kleiner privater ungenutzter Wohnungen oder die Einquartierung von Flüchtlingen in ungenutzten Teilen von Wohnungen, wie dies nach dem Krieg der Fall war.



Natürlich nicht. Die Regierung würde das doch niemals machen. Immerhin Leben wir ja in einer "Demokratie" 



> Niemand hat die Absicht, eine Mauer zu errichten!



Huch wie kommt das denn nur hier rein? 

Wenn die Zeit zwischen den Aussagen die selbe ist, dann werden dieses Silvester nicht nur die Knaller oder Leucht-Raketen fliegen...


----------



## Woohoo (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Dennisth schrieb:


> Für das Video muss ich mich bei Youtube anmelden?
> 
> Naja es sei mal dahin gestellt, wie der Inhalt des Videos ist. Ich finde Katzenvideos viel schöner



Das Video zeigt Babys mit aufgerissenen Bäuchen etc. anscheinend durch Beschuss des Assad Regimes.

Also  wen soll man jetzt bombardieren einfach alle oder niemanden? Alle  Zivilisten raus und dann braucht das Land eine zweite Sintflut.


----------



## warawarawiiu (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Dennisth schrieb:


> Für das Video muss ich mich bei Youtube anmelden?
> 
> Naja es sei mal dahin gestellt, wie der Inhalt des Videos ist. Ich finde Katzenvideos viel schöner
> 
> ...



Du musst dich anmelden weil YouTube wissen will ob du 18 bist,
Das Video ist grausam.

Tote Babys die wiederbelebt zu versuchen wird und die schon blau angelaufen sind, Kinder die mit aufgerissenen Augen und Blut im provisorischen "Krankenhaus" liegen während bomeben im Nebenzimmer explodieren, Kinder denen die Innereien aus dem bauch hängen und die versucht werden wieder hinenzustopfen......bei vollem Bewusstsein.
Schreie, Panik überall leichen im Krankenzimmer und ein einziger verzweifelter Arzt.

Ja, das ist die Wahrheit die da drüben abgeht und ich verwichere dir: du hast noch keinen horro oder Drama oder sonstwas film gesehen der die so ans herz geht wie dieses Video weil es einfach echt ist..... und es ist unvorstellbar wie viel grausamer die Realität sein kann als alle Horror und Kriegsfilm die ich jemals gesehen habe


----------



## Dennisth (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Woohoo schrieb:


> Das Video zeigt Babys mit aufgerissenen Bäuchen etc. anscheinend durch Beschuss des Assad Regimes.
> 
> Also  wen soll man jetzt bombardieren einfach alle oder niemanden? Alle  Zivilisten raus und dann braucht das Land eine zweite Sintflut.



Ganz üble Sache... 

Ich weiß leider nur keinen Rat hierzu, weil es bestimmt keine einfache Lösung für dieses Problem gibt.

Das mag jetzt zwar gefühlskalt rüber kommen, aber ich weiß bei solchen Videos nicht was davon gestellt, "fake" oder echt ist. Ich muss oft hierbei an folgendes denken:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RLKFLz8r9n0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das Video zielt zwar auf die Überwachung ab, aber es sollte denke ich mal klar sein, dass die "Profiteure" von der aktuellen Situation wenig bis kein Mitleid mit den echten Flüchtlingen haben. 

Edit:


warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Ja, das ist die Wahrheit die da drüben abgeht und ich verwichere dir: du hast noch keinen horro oder Drama oder sonstwas film gesehen der die so ans herz geht wie dieses Video weil es einfach echt ist..... und es ist unvorstellbar wie viel grausamer die Realität sein kann als alle Horror und Kriegsfilm die ich jemals gesehen habe



Mir reicht die Beschreibung vollkommen aus. Danke. 
Krieg ist nie etwas tolles und solches Material gab es bestimmt auch vom ersten / zweiten Weltkrieg, Vietnam-Krieg und allen anderen Kriegen. Es ist schlimm, katastrophal und einfach unbeschreiblich was die Menschen dort durchleben. 

Natürlich muss geschaut werden WIE das ganze dort gestoppt werden kann, aber mit roher Waffengewalt erreicht man nichts, außer noch mehr zivile Verluste.


----------



## warawarawiiu (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Dennisth schrieb:


> Ganz üble Sache...
> 
> Ich weiß leider nur keinen Rat hierzu, weil es bestimmt keine einfache Lösung für dieses Problem gibt.
> 
> ...


Guckst dir an und bilde dir deine eigene Meinung.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Bei uns wurde bei der Turnhalle eine Deutschland Flagge gehisst, wo die Flüchtlinge nun hinsollen.


----------



## Woohoo (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ja und schau dir auch alle Enthauptungsvideos, Videos von  Kriegsverbrechen deiner bevorzugten Seite o.ä. an. Auf liveleaks und co    kann man sich austoben und genau danach sollte man die Politik seines  Landes ausrichten. 
Dann ist es egal ob ein geflüchteter Syrer nur von einem Mann bedient  werden will oder die Aufnahmekapazität irgendwann erreicht ist. Tote  Kinder !



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Bei uns wurde bei der Turnhalle eine Deutschland Flagge gehisst, wo die Flüchtlinge nun hinsollen.



Verrückt! 
Als Notsignal wurde die Flagge falsch herum gehisst.


----------



## Verminaard (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Andere Flüchtlinge, aus anderen sicheren  Ländern, also reine Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge, haben hier eh nichts  verloren.



Die Fluechtlinge in Syrien waren doch in sicheren Laendern. Wenn man  den Gedanken weiterspinnt sind sie genauso Wirtschaftsfluechtlinge.  Selbst in Oesterreich, welches vielleicht nicht DIE Erstleistungen wie  Deutschland bietet, aber auf einer aehnlichen Stufe wie Deutschland is,  wollen die nicht bleiben. btw gibt es doch den ein oder anderen  Deutschen der nach Oesterreich auswandert, so schlecht kanns dort nicht  sein. Ausser die (Geld)Leistungen fuer Fluechtlinge.

Wieso sind  jetzt syrische Fluechtlinge die "besseren" Fluechtlinge. Motivation  duerfte die gleiche sein wie bei den Wirtschaftsfluechtlingen. Oh da war  ja nicht wirklich ein Unterschied.


@ Video, ich habs jetzt  nicht gesehen, nur gelesen was es darstellt. Schoen das hier die  Urinstinkte der Menschen angesprochen werden, indem man nur Babys/Kinder  zeigt. Deswegen ist der Krieg dort gleich ein viel schlimmerer als  irgendwo anders, wo "nur" Erwachsene oder gar nur Soldaten/Kaempfer  umgebracht werden.
Was wird hier versucht zu sagen? Das Assad besonders boese ist?
Gibts doch bestimmt mit anderen Opfern auch. Videos von israelischen Angriffen oder von der Hamas?

Krieg ist immer eine furchtbare Sache die ich keinem Menschen auf der Welt, egal welcher Herkunft, wuensche!
Solche  Videos sollte man doch etwas differenziert betrachten und versuchen zu  verstehen was damit erreicht werden will. (Habs mir doch angeschaut)




Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Bei uns wurde bei der Turnhalle eine Deutschland Flagge gehisst, wo die Flüchtlinge nun hinsollen.



Oh die boese deutsche Flagge. Bestimmt fliegen uebermorgen dort die ersten Brandbeschleuniger!

Kennst du den Hintergrund warum dort eine deutsche Flagge gehisst wurde?
Ich weis, deutsche Flaggen sind der Teufel dieser Welt. Nicht mal unsere Bundesmerkel wollte die haben. Obwohl es irgendwo heißt "dem deutschen Volke"




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q8PNgxbTE0o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


#
In anderen Laendern wirst fuer sowas vors Gericht gestellt.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Oh die boese deutsche Flagge. Bestimmt fliegen uebermorgen dort die ersten Brandbeschleuniger!
> 
> Kennst du den Hintergrund warum dort eine deutsche Flagge gehisst wurde?
> Ich weis, deutsche Flaggen sind der Teufel dieser Welt. Nicht mal unsere Bundesmerkel wollte die haben. Obwohl es irgendwo heißt "dem deutschen Volke"
> ...


Sie hat doch gesagt es ist nicht mehr ihr Land... 
Wundern tut mich sowas bei ihr nicht.


----------



## Verminaard (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Sie hat doch gesagt es ist nicht mehr ihr Land...
> Wundern tut mich sowas bei ihr nicht.



Dann soll sie doch auswandern. Am besten zu ihrem direkten Vorgesetzten und Befehlsgeber uebern Atlantik.
Und die ganzen Deutschlandhasser gleich mitnehmen.


----------



## warawarawiiu (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

@verminaard

Schau dir das Video an, man sieht natürlich nicht nur Kinder.
Es ist eine livereportage direkt aus einem provisorischen Krankenhaus.

Sieht weder so aus als hätte man extra die Kinder gefilmt noch als wäre etwas gestellt.
Es ist einfach der Alltag eines einzelnen Arztes der versucht einfach nur jedem zu helfen.


Ich sage nicht das assaad besonders böse ist, denn auch auf der anderem Seite sieht das nicht anders aus und Leute sterben.

Ich will nur sagen, das ich es verstehe wenn Leute aus diesem Land flüchten und das es gegenüber Kindern IMMER eine Verpflichtung gibt, denn diese haben weder eine politische Meinung noch wirklich Ahnung was überhaupt vor sich geht (allerhöchstens haben sie eingetrichtert bekommen in ihre kleinen gehirne "die da sind böse"- also pure hassgedanken
Niemand sollte so etwas Kindern antun.


Und wenn diese Kinder in dem Video nur zum instrumentalisieren dienen sollen...... na und?
Dann instrumentalisiert mich diese Ungerechtigkeit gegenüber Kindern halt...... sehe da nichts verwerfliches dran. 

Schaut euch dieses Video an, hat zumindest bei mir meine Ansichten insgesamt stark ins wackeln gebracht (und war natürlich auch damit beabsichtigt)


----------



## Iconoclast (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Das ist doch Jacke wie Hose ob da Kinder sterben oder irgendwelche Soldaten. Kinder sterben überall bei Kriegen und nicht nur da. Soll der Rest der Welt auch gleich zu uns kommen? Traurig, ja, aber mehr auch nicht. Dem sollte man keine größere Bedeutung beimessen. Sonst kannst gleich auch gleich sämtliche Leute aus sämtlichen Kriegsgebieten "einladen". Auch wenn es heftig ist, weichkochen lassen brauch man sich davon auch nicht. 
Die haben ja auch noch Zeit bei ihrer "Flucht" Christen über Bord zu werfen und zu ermorden, von daher . Pech.

Harte Worte und da stehe ich auch zu.


----------



## Sparanus (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Ich will nur sagen, das ich es verstehe wenn Leute aus diesem Land flüchten und das es gegenüber Kindern IMMER eine Verpflichtung gibt, denn diese haben weder eine politische Meinung noch wirklich Ahnung was überhaupt vor sich geht (allerhöchstens haben sie eingetrichtert bekommen in ihre kleinen gehirne "die da sind böse"- also pure hassgedanken
> Niemand sollte so etwas Kindern antun.


https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kinderlandverschickung
Wurde in Deutschland, GB und Japan erfolgreich gemacht,
so ansich. Muss ja nicht innerhalb Syriens passieren.


----------



## Rolk (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Bei uns wurde bei der Turnhalle eine Deutschland Flagge gehisst, wo die Flüchtlinge nun hinsollen.



Da würde ich zu gerne wissen wann die ersten Beschwerden kommen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Iconoclast schrieb:


> Das ist doch Jacke wie Hose ob da Kinder sterben oder irgendwelche Soldaten.


Ich empfehle Dir in Deinem jugendlichem Leichtsinn die Lektüre dieses Artikels:
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Genfer_Konventionen



Verminaard schrieb:


> In anderen Laendern wirst fuer sowas vors Gericht gestellt.


In allen arabischen z.B. oder im großen Vorbild an Gerechtigkeit und Menschenrechten, den USA.
Den Unterschied zwischen weglegen, weil es thematisch unpassend ist, und drauf zu pinkeln oder
sie zu verbrennen ist Dir nicht bewußt? Nationalismus ist ein Geschwür und kein Ziel. Denkende
Menschen erkennen das.


----------



## Verminaard (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> In allen arabischen z.B. oder im großen Vorbild an Gerechtigkeit und Menschenrechten, den USA.
> Den Unterschied zwischen weglegen, weil es thematisch unpassend ist, und drauf zu pinkeln oder
> sie zu verbrennen ist Dir nicht bewußt? Nationalismus ist ein Geschwür und kein Ziel. Denkende
> Menschen erkennen das.



Na wieder am Beleidigen? 
Jeder der eine andere Meinung hat als du ist also dumm.

Was genau hat hier die Merkel gemacht? Nach dem Wahlsieg eine Deutschlandfahne mit einem ziehmlich grimmigen Gesicht weggegeben.
Erwartet man von der zukuenftigen deutschen Kanzlerin.

Ich werd auf den Bloedsinn von dir auch nimmer eingehen.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Na wieder am Beleidigen?
> Jeder der eine andere Meinung hat als du ist also dumm.
> 
> Was genau hat hier die Merkel gemacht? Nach dem Wahlsieg eine Deutschlandfahne mit einem ziehmlich grimmigen Gesicht weggegeben.
> ...



Vielleicht, hat er lieber die 1000 deutschlandfeinlichen Linksextremisten aus Frankfurt am Main von heute als die Deutschlandflagge.
Zum Glück war es wahrscheinlich ihre letzte Amtszeit, da sie jetzt auch den Rückhalt in der CDU verliert.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ich habe gestern eine Beobachtung gemacht:

Ungefähr in 500m Entfernung (Luftlinie) wurde eine Unterkunft in Form von Bierzelten/Festzelten eingerichtet.
Klimatisiert/Beheizt, Strom und mit Sanitär Containern.

Ich bin daran vorbei, weil es auf dem Weg zum Supermarkt liegt.
Dabei habe ich eine Unterhaltung zwischen Leuten der Organisation und den Flüchtlingen mitgehört.
Es wurde sich über die Unterbringung und das Essen beschwert und das ziemlich lautstark.

Irgendwas geht schief...


----------



## Rolk (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



DaBlackSheep schrieb:


> ...Es wurde sich über die Unterbringung und das Essen beschwert und das ziemlich lautstark.
> 
> Irgendwas geht schief...



Das gibts schon seit wir Flüchtlinge aufnehmen, also nicht erst seit gestern.


----------



## Bester_Nick (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

*warawarawiiu* 

Ist aber ein wenig bedenklich, dass du erst solche Bilder brauchst, um lange bekannte Fakten in dein Urteil mit einzubeziehen. Denn es ist ja bekannt, dass dort in den letzten Jahren zigtausende Frauen und Kinder beschossen wurden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Na wieder am Beleidigen?
> Jeder der eine andere Meinung hat als du ist also dumm.


Wieder am unterstellen? Wen habe ich wo "dumm" genannt?

Weiterzudenken und zu Verknüpfen hat mit Dummheit an sich
wenig zu tun, nur damit, wofür man die eigenen Fähigkeiten nutzt.
Dann erkläre mir doch mal den Vorteil von ausgrenzendem Natio-
nalismus und erkläre mir, wie Du zukünftig verhindern willst, dass
sich Nationalismus GEGEN andere Menschen richtet? 

Nationalstaaten und Nationalbewußtsein waren sicherlich zur
Zeit der Aufklärung hilfreich, um sich gegen Feudalherren zu
wehren. Heute ist es völlig überflüssig und kontraproduktiv.
Ein Rückfall in vergangene Zeiten.



DaBlackSheep schrieb:


> Irgendwas geht schief...


Sehe ich auch so. Die meisten Flüchtlinge werden von weiten Teilen 
der Bevölkerung als Haufen Dreck angesehen und so behandelt. 
Richtig, da geht einiges schief und es zeigt sich wieder die typische 
deutsche national-egoistische Fratze, die Euthanasie gut fand und 
auch heute jedes unwerte Leben beseitigen will.

Zum Glück sind die Rechtsextremen noch eine sehr kleine Minderheit.


----------



## Woohoo (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> die meisten Flüchtlinge werden von weiten Teilen
> der Bevölkerung als Haufen Dreck angesehen und so behandelt.







> Zum Glück sind die Rechtsextremen noch eine sehr kleine Minderheit.



Die unüberlegte Politik sorgt gerade dafür, dass sich das ändern könnte.

Erschöpfte vor Krieg fliehende Flüchtlinge entern LKWs: "Flüchtling sein" ist doch kein Freibrief um sich zu benehmen wie man will.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bester_Nick (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

*interessierterUser* 

Da ist was Wahres dran. Manche Poster machen mir den Eindruck, als seien Flüchtlinge für sie nur sich hier einnistendes Ungeziefer. Schädliche und Parasiten. Und wer nicht gegen Flüchtlinge ist, ist ein Volksverräter und Deutschlandhasser. Aber nein, rechts sind sie natürlich nicht. 

"Ich bin zwar kein Nazi, aber..." https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaOl0N14x9s


----------



## Gripschi (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wieder am unterstellen? Wen habe ich wo "dumm" genannt?
> 
> Weiterzudenken und zu Verknüpfen hat mit Dummheit an sich
> wenig zu tun, nur damit, wofür man die eigenen Fähigkeiten nutzt.
> ...


Wander doch aus! Da du ja eh fast alle Hassen musst.

Und das du gerne Untersellst ist wahr...

Ja warum werden die so angesehen?

Vllt weil alle Schreien mehr her?
Vllt weil viele Wirtschaftsschmarotzer bei sind?
Vllt weil Merkel meinte jeder ist ein neuer Bundesbürger?
Vllt weil Milliarden an Euro dafür da sind?
Vllt weil die Fordern hier zu Arbeiten bzw Studieren? Sie sollen doch nur temporär da sein?
Vllt Angst vor Rellen Lohndummping?
Vllt Unglaube das man als Nazi oder Rechts dargestellt wird, wenn man meint es geht so nicht weiter?

Und und und...

Da wundert man sich über Hass? Oder gar Rechtsdruck der Hausgemacht ist von unserem Regierungskabarett


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Split99999 schrieb:


> *interessierterUser*
> 
> Da ist was Wahres dran. Manche Poster machen mir den Eindruck, als seien Flüchtlinge für sie nur sich hier einistendes Ungeziefer. Schädliche und Parasiten. Und wer nicht gegen Flüchtlinge ist, ist ein Volksverräter und Deutschlandhasser. Aber nein, rechts sind sie natürlich nicht. Ich bin zwar kein Nazi, aber... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaOl0N14x9s


Genau diese Worte fielen in diesem Forum schon. Aber natürlich nicht von Neonazis, neiiiiiin,
es sind kritische Betrachter.... gröööööl



Gripschi schrieb:


> Wander doch aus! Da du ja eh fast alle Hassen musst.


Nein, die Gruppe, die unser freiheitliches Deutschland wieder zerstören will und zum Führerstaat
zurück möchte ist seeehr klein und gegen diese Deppen kann man problemlos mit Rechtsmitteln
arbeiten. Das reicht. Auswandern wird aber durchaus möglich, wenn der drohende Krieg zwischen
den USA und Russland heiß wird. Ich habe meine Kontakte in Venezuela. Noch sind die Koffer
nicht gepackt, aber der Wirtschaftskrieg gegen die EU läuft, die Flüchtlinge sind ein Teil davon,
VW ein andere sichtbarer, ebenso die Angriffe auf den Euro und der heiße Krieg liegt in der Luft. 

Schön, wenn sich die ganzen nationalistischen Fahnenschwenker in diesem Forum dann freiwillig
an der Front verheizen lassen. Ich werde dann lieber freiwillig Flüchtling, denn gegen Atomwaffen
ist das Kämpfen nicht so einfach.


----------



## Rolk (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> ...Zum Glück sind die Rechtsextremen noch eine sehr kleine Minderheit.



Im Vergleich zu Linksextremen, Salafisten und ähnlichen Glanzlichter der Menschheit sind rechtsextreme wirklich noch eine Minderheit. Da haben wir aber noch mal Glück gehabt.


----------



## Threshold (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Rolk schrieb:


> Im Vergleich zu Linksextremen, Salafisten und ähnlichen Glanzlichter der Menschheit sind rechtsextreme wirklich noch eine Minderheit. Da haben wir aber noch mal Glück gehabt.



Die faule Mitte stellt in Deutschland die Mehrheit. 
Also die, die Merkel wählen, obwohl Merkel eine Politik macht, die gegen die Mitte gerichtet ist. Schon komisch, das alles.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wieder am unterstellen? Wen habe ich wo "dumm" genannt?
> 
> Weiterzudenken und zu Verknüpfen hat mit Dummheit an sich
> wenig zu tun, nur damit, wofür man die eigenen Fähigkeiten nutzt.
> ...



Das habe ich nicht gemeint.
Ich meine, wenn ich doch flüchte, dann bin ich doch froh über jede Hilfe die ich bekomme.

Da legt man eine Strecke von etwa 4000km zurück - 
unter allen Entbehrungen und mit einer hohen Wahrscheinlichkeit dabei ums Leben zu kommen.
Und dann beschwert man sich über die Güter mit denen einem geholfen wird?

Das läuft in meinen Augen schief und ist für mich nicht greifbar.




Rolk schrieb:


> Das gibts schon seit wir Flüchtlinge aufnehmen, also nicht erst seit gestern.



Für mich, der mit der Problematik bisher nur am Rande beschäftigt war, ist das neu.
(Vor allem neu, das mal live zu erleben anstatt aus Medien - die ja überall verteufelt werden)


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> .
> 
> Schön, wenn sich die ganzen Nationalisten Fahnenschwenker in diesem Forum dann freiwillig
> an der Front verheizen lassen. Ich werde dann lieber freiwillig Flüchtling, denn gegen Atomwaffen
> ist das Kämpfen nicht so einfach.


 Ich sterbe lieber an der Front oder durch die Atomexplosion sterben als Jahre später qualvoll an der Strahlung zu sterben.
Bei einem Atomkrieg bist du nirgends sicher... Und weder Russland noch die USA wollen einen solchen Krieg, Atomwaffen dienen seitdem sie jeder bauen kann nur noch als Abschreckung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Schädliche und Parasiten. Und wer nicht gegen Flüchtlinge ist, ist ein  Volksverräter und Deutschlandhasser. Aber nein, rechts sind sie  natürlich nicht.


Durch das was man per " Nachrichten " aus der Richtung hört auch wenn es nur durch Minderheiten angezettelt wurde reicht eben um zu einen Wendehals zu werden. Die gegenwärtige Politik schafft da auch kein Vertrauen


----------



## Verminaard (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Zumindest bekommt die Bundesmerkel den Friedensnobelpreis (davon geh ich mal aus).
Und wir alle duerfen die Rechnung dafuer bezahlen.
Danke an dieser Stelle nochmal.

Und weil es so schoen ist:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ChZNJs46ljg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ganz schoen viele Einzelfaelle dieser Kulturbereicherer.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Das Unknown Kingdom ist ja auch noch ein gerne genommenes Ziel nur möchten die wohl niemanden haben


----------



## Iconoclast (3. Oktober 2015)

*Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

CSU und SPD in der Flüchtlingskrise: Es wird einsam um Angela Merkel - N24.de

Herrlich zu sehen, wie alles kippt. Was die interessierten User in ein paar Monaten wohl noch sagen werden, wo sich langsam alles dreht. :p
Naja, die Masse kommt ja auch langsam zu Vernunft.


----------



## Verminaard (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Iconoclast schrieb:


> CSU und SPD in der Flüchtlingskrise: Es wird einsam um Angela Merkel - N24.de
> 
> Herrlich zu sehen, wie alles kippt. Was die interessierten User in ein paar Monaten wohl noch sagen werden, wo sich langsam alles dreht. :p



Kein Wunder das es in der Politik jetzt auch kippt.
Nach dem die draufgekommen sind, was wahrscheinlich ein Großteil der Bevoelkerung denkt, und nach den Wahlen in Oesterreich, haben die Schiss um ihren Kopf.
Wollen doch alle an der Macht bleiben.
Ergo gibts ne 180° Wende.
Uns wird vorgemacht, das die CDU laut Umfrage und Absturz trotzdem auf 38% kommt, ganz glauben mag ich das nicht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

In meinen Augen ist die verbohrt und wird bestimmt nicht freiwillig aufhören mit dem " wir retten die Welt ".


----------



## Iconoclast (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Das konnte zum Zeitpunkt der Umfrage noch hinkommen. Die Wahrheit kommt ja erst seit ein paar Tagen überall vermehrt durch. Das fällt noch alles ordentlich in Zukunft.


----------



## Sparanus (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Schön, wenn sich die ganzen Nationalisten Fahnenschwenker in diesem Forum dann freiwillig
> an der Front verheizen lassen. Ich werde dann lieber freiwillig Flüchtling, denn gegen Atomwaffen
> ist das Kämpfen nicht so einfach.


Werden die Menschen verstehen können, dass wir unser Leben weniger achten konnten als unsere Idee? 
-Frei nach dem Vorwort zur 2. Auflage von In Stahlgewittern, Ernst Jünger 1920

Ich werde und das ist auch wirklich meine Entscheidung, die mir keiner nehmen kann in dieser Situation kämpfen und es in Kauf nehmen zu sterben. 

,,Sterben werden wir so oder so doch jetzt wollen wir erstmal kämpfen."


Was ich damit sagen will:
Es gibt Sachen auf der Welt, die es Wert sind zu kämpfen.


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ich finde es sehr traurig das jetzt die alle die Augen aufmachen die vorher jeden ins rechte Eck stellen würden!
Aber was soll es, es ist eh zu spät!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Ganz schoen viele Einzelfaelle dieser Kulturbereicherer.


Schön ist das nicht, aber leider sind die Menschen an sich nie so friedlich im Rudel, wie ich es auf früheren Loveparades in Berlin 1999  erlebte, 
als 1,5 Millionen Menschen drei Tage im Wesentlichen nur feierten. Straftäter waren zwar alle, weil jeder verbotene Drogen konsumierte,
aber es gab keine Gewalt. Wenn ich dagegen den Bürgerkrieg sehe, der jede Woche durch Fussball entsteht, dann verstehe ich nicht, warum
die Gruppe der "ohh, die Flüchtlinge sind gewaltbereit" nicht genauso vehement gegen Fussballdeppen vorgeht. 

Das Problem mit den Flüchtlingen wird geringer werden. Der überwiegende Teil wird sich eingliedern, wer es nicht will, wird wieder abgeschoben.


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Schön ist das nicht, aber leider sind die Menschen an sich nie so friedlich im Rudel, wie ich es auf früheren Loveparades in Berlin 1999  erlebte,
> als 1,5 Millionen Menschen drei Tage im Wesentlichen nur feierten. Straftäter waren zwar alle, weil jeder verbotene Drogen konsumierte,
> aber es gab keine Gewalt. Wenn ich dagegen den Bürgerkrieg sehe, der jede Woche durch Fussball entsteht, dann verstehe ich nicht, warum
> die Gruppe der "ohh, die Flüchtlinge sind gewaltbereit" nicht genauso vehement gegen Fussballdeppen vorgeht.
> ...



Wird es eben *NICHT*, die positiv Beispiele gibt es Trotzdem, auch das mit dem Abschieben ist Käse! 
Gerade weil sie Flüchten und es in ihren "angeblichen" Herkunftsländern solche Zustände Herrschen werden sie geduldet anstatt abgeschoben und solange wird sich die Lage kaum beruhigen!
Aber schönes Beispiel mit dem Fußball frag mich echt was alle so toll an 23 Männern finden die einem Ball hinterherrennen?


----------



## Woohoo (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Welt.de  Leserkomentar:
_
"Wo ich Orban jedoch zustimme, ist, dass die Flüchtlingsströme unseren  Kontinent destabilisieren können und die millionenfache Ankunft von  Kulturen aus Vorder- und Zentralasien, sowie Afrika unsere  Bevölkerungsstruktur, unseren westlichen Lebensstil, sowie unser  Wertegerüst verändern werden - und zwar in Richtung der Länder, aus  denen sie gekommen sind. Die ganz alten Konflikte werden wieder mitten  in Europa ausgetragen: es geht um Kulturkämpfe, Religionskonflikte,  Rassenkämpfe und Völkerwanderungen, wobei ich unsere Bevölkerung dort  deutlich im Nachteil sehe. Wir sind demographisch auf dem absteigendem  Ast, überaltert, weltweit numerisch schon in der Minderheit, dekadent,  verwöhnt, verzärtelt und im Gegensatz zu den Neuankömmlingen nicht daran  gewöhnt, unsere Interessen notfalls mit Gewalt durchzusetzen. 

Im  Gegenteil: um Gewalt zu verhindern, sind wir zur Deeskalation und zum  Zurückstecken in einer Kondensdemokratie erzogen worden. In Zukunft  setzt sich dann immer der Bedrohlichere durch, von dem das größte  Gewaltpotenzial ausgeht. Man darf nicht vergessen, dass die  Neuankömmlinge keine Menschenrechtsaktivisten sind. Demokratie,  Rechtsstaatlichkeit, Anti-Rassismus und Anti-Diskriminierung sind in  ihren Ursprungsländern völlig unbekannt. Die Sozialisierung in diesen  Ländern ist ungleich archaischer und brutalisierter als in Europa."

_  In den jüdischen Gemeinden wächst die Sorge wegen des Flüchtlingsstroms.  Der arabischstämmige Antisemitismus könne zunehmen, sagt der  Zentralratsvorsitzende, Josef Schuster.

 Nogo areas kennen wir ja schon.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Woohoo schrieb:


> Nogo areas kennen wir ja schon.


Es werden immer mehr in der Welt, weil Konflikte durch Verteilungsprobleme zunehmen.

Plante man früher eine Reise mit dem Motorrad von Deutschland nach Südafrika, ging es
vor dreißig Jahren mehr darum, welche Routen befahrbar sind, wie man Sprit und Visa
bekam. Heute geht es vor allem darum eine Route um die ganzen No Go Areas zu finden.
Würde die erste Welt Vermögen sinnvoller verteilen und die dritte Welt nicht weiterhin
klein halten, gäbe es vermutlich weniger Konflikte.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Würde die erste Welt Vermögen sinnvoller verteilen und die dritte Welt nicht weiterhin
> klein halten, gäbe es vermutlich weniger Konflikte.


Ja immer ist der böse Westen an allen Schuld, was lässt er auch die Afrikaner in die Unabhängigkeit ohne ihnen davor zu sagen, das sie jetzt ihr Land selbst in die Hand nehmen müssen...

Könnte es sein, das du ein Problem mit den Recht auf Eigentum hast ?


----------



## DarkScorpion (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es werden immer mehr in der Welt, weil Konflikte durch Verteilungsprobleme zunehmen.
> 
> Plante man früher eine Reise mit dem Motorrad von Deutschland nach Südafrika, ging es
> vor dreißig Jahren mehr darum, welche Routen befahrbar sind, wie man Sprit und Visa
> ...


Hier geht es aber um no GO Areas in Deutschland und nicht in Afrika oder sonst wo


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Hier geht es aber um no GO Areas in Deutschland und nicht in Afrika oder sonst wo


Wenn es so weiter geht, dann ist Deutschland Afrika und Afrika hat dann ein Demographieproblem.

Ich frag mich momentan wer Merkel 2017 eigentlich ersetzen wird wenn von der Leyen grad wie Guttenberg mit Plagiatsvorwürfen politisch zerstört werden.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> mit Plagiatsvorwürfen politisch zerstört werden.


Da wird doch schon mit Verjährung gewedelt als Schutz der Promillenz. Wenn so etwas kommt verlange ich das Faustrecht zurück.



> Diese riesigen Massenabschiebungen, die sicherlich anstehen, werden  bestimmt kein Spaß. Da wird noch so mancher Polizist bzw. Grenzschützer  Merkel Pest und Cholera an den Hals wünschen.


Ich glaube kaum das die Masse der zu Unrecht per All inclusive Schleppertours angereisten Dauerurlauber sich freiwillig einfinden für die Rückreise. Da waren doch jetzt schon leere Flieger weil die sich widersetzten ( selbst oder durch Dritte ) oder stiften gegangen sind. Auch haben die lieben Nachbarländer uns ja das Messer in den Rücken gejagt mit dem blinden durchwinken.


----------



## Dennisth (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich glaube kaum das die Masse der zu Unrecht per All inclusive Schleppertours angereisten Dauerurlauber sich freiwillig einfinden für die Rückreise. Da waren doch jetzt schon leere Flieger weil die sich widersetzten ( selbst oder durch Dritte ) oder stiften gegangen sind.



Das passiert halt, wenn man diese "Flüchtlinge" bittet zum Abschieben zu kommen. Würde unsere Polizei / Regierung hier hart durchgreifen z. B. indem Sie die Personen nicht anschreibt sondern einfach mitten in der Nacht einpackt und weg bringt, würden die ganzen Gutmenschen heulen, wie schlecht wir doch diese "Personen" behandeln. 



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Auch haben die lieben Nachbarländer uns ja das Messer in den Rücken gejagt mit dem blinden durchwinken.



Die Nachbarländer haben sich doch ganz an Mutti Merkel gehalten. Sie hat gerufen "Kommt alle nach Deutschland." Unsere Nachbarländer haben halt keinen Bedarf an diesen hochqualifizierten Prof. Dr. Dr. "Flüchtlingen" die sich hier perfekt integrieren. 

Ich bin ja mal gespannt, wann die Zwangseinquartierung von "Flüchtlingen" in deutsche Wohnungen kommt. Ich sage voraus, dass es in 1-1,5 Monaten soweit ist. Immerhin ist dann ja bald Weihnachten und auch wenn die nicht daran glauben, so wollen die doch bestimmt Geschenke


----------



## Sparanus (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

https://www.facebook.com/ttar.ramazan

Ich könnte immer wieder kotzen, wenn ich solche Seiten sehe, wenn ihr euch einige
Posts und Kommentare mal anseht, wisst ihr warum sich Leute auch wegen dem normalen Islam Sorgen machen.
Es ist nicht radikal, aber doch zeigen diese Seiten eine entschiedene Einstellung gegen unsere Lebensweise.


----------



## Bester_Nick (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Der Chef des Bundeskanzleramtes, Peter Altmaier, nimmt zur Flüchtlingskrise Stellung.

https://www.tagesschau.de/multimedia/video/video-121489.html


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Der Chef des Bundeskanzleramtes, Peter Altmaier, nimmt zur Flüchtlingskrise Stellung.


Die Partei würde immer noch bei 40% liegen? Wer es glaubt wird selig, ist wie mit Fußballfans die zu ihrem Verein halten egal wie beschissen die Leistung auch war.



> Ich könnte immer wieder kotzen, wenn ich solche Seiten sehe, wenn ihr euch einige


Manches davon liest sich in der Tat wie Hetzerei gegen die westliche Welt


----------



## Sparanus (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Manches davon liest sich in der Tat wie Hetzerei gegen die westliche Welt


Gegen unser gesamtes sein, so ließt sich das.
Dürfen wir so etwas noch unter Religionsfreiheit stehen lassen?

Wir müssen etwas tun, wenn wir gegen diese Seiten schlagen können wir die andere Seite
also Rechtsextreme und Co mit einem feuchten Lappen wegwischen weil sie ohne Rückhalt im Volk 
nichts sind.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Dürfen wir so etwas noch unter Religionsfreiheit stehen lassen?


Was würde die christliche Kirche denn alles bieten?


> Gegen unser gesamtes sein


Wenn man sich auf Seiten der Anti Asyl umsieht wird man aber auch kaum nettere Worte finden.

Letztlich kann man nur hoffen das alle Parteien des Glaubens es bei hitzigen Worten belassen und die Suppe langsam runter kocht.


----------



## Sparanus (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Erklär deinen Post bitte nochmal genauer,
ich weiß nicht was du mir damit sagen willst.

Mir ging es in diesem Post nicht um Religion gegen Religion.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ist die Grenze zum Glauben und Religion nicht fließend bzw. jeder interpretiert dort was rein was dort gar nicht steht?


----------



## Sparanus (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Nein,
nicht jeder. Es gibt Wortführer, Agitatoren, Leute welche die Meinung vieler Bestimmen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Es fängt aber nie einer alleine an, es sind in der Regel ja größere Gruppen aus denen heraus die Rattenfänger kommen. Zuerst zur Gewinnung und dann zur Bestimmung


----------



## Sparanus (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Gut ja
und wieder zurück zum Thema.
Was sollen wir gegen diese feindliche Einstellung gegenüber unserer
Lebenseinstellung tun?


----------



## Verminaard (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Jetzt gibts schoen langsam die ungeschoenten Berichte auch in den Massenmedien.
Vorhin beim Zappen bei SternTV gelandet. Interessant zu sehen, das jetzt sachen gezeigt werden, fuer die man vor einigen Tagen noch gesteinigt worden waere.
Fand den einen Fluechtling grandios der sich beschwert hat, wieso man noch mehr Fluechtlinge ins Land holt.

Faengt man jetzt an großflaechig Stimmung gegen Fluechtlinge zu machen oder hat man erkannt wie die Stimmung wirklich ist?

Noch hauen die sich die Koepfe gegenseitig ein. Spaetestens wenn Nichtfluechtlinge Opfer von Gewaltausschreitungen werden, wirds hier richtig ********.
Eigentlich wollte man den Rechten den Naehrstoff vorenthalten, geht mMn sehr nach hinten los.
Aber sowas hab ich schon vor langer Zeit von mir gegeben.

Kann mir nicht vorstellen das solche Entwicklungen keiner vorhersehen hat koennen. Na eigentlich schon, wir haben ja keine Vorratsdatenspeicherung.....

Weihnachten 2015 im verrammelten Wohnzimmer und Ostern 2016 Buergerkrieg?
Die Entwicklung find ich gar nicht toll.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Was sollen wir gegen diese feindliche Einstellung gegenüber unserer
> Lebenseinstellung tun?


Ignorieren? Die Einstellung ist fast so alt wie die Erde nur das jetzt eben die Entfernung drastisch verkürzt wurde.


> Noch hauen die sich die Koepfe gegenseitig ein. Spaetestens wenn  Nichtfluechtlinge Opfer von Gewaltausschreitungen werden, wirds hier  richtig ********.


Auch wenn es derzeitig noch die Flüchtlinge betrifft, darunter sind aber auch mehr als genug die mit diesem Terror nix am Hut haben.


> Weihnachten 2015 im verrammelten Wohnzimmer und Ostern 2016 Buergerkrieg?


Glaube ich trotzdem eher nicht da hier für solche Kriege die Basis fehlt


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

@alle

Ich habe mir Grad den Spiegel Bericht reingezogen! : -  Schlägereien wegen Rämpelei an Essensausgabe
-wegen einem zerupften Koran wird wieder im Name Allahs gebrüllt jemanden zu lynchen 
-und ohne Witz die Fordern uns auf "unsere" Versprechen zum Willkommen einzuhalten
-aber das beste Flüchtlinge die allen ernstes meinen warum wir noch mehr herholen

Und deswegen was wollen die nochmal hier?
Aber das ist ja nichts Neues wurde ja schon alles Zerkaut hier!


----------



## Skurax (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Moon_Knight schrieb:


> @Dr Bakterius
> 
> An explosiver, ethnischer Mischung fehlt es nicht.
> Wenn erst mal die Millionen hier voll sind und auch "nur" die Hälfte davon (wie so oft erzählt wird) arbeitsfähige Jugendliche sind und die sich in Bewegung setzen...
> ...



Man will doch die Flüchtlingszahlen begrenzen. Das könnte man doch mit dem Familiennachzug machen.


----------



## Tengri86 (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Guckt man in die Gesichter, sehe ich eher lauter kleine Bushidos mit selbigem Haarschnitt.
> ..




Meine Haare sind dunkelblond und meine Augenfarbe grün und Haarschnitt  wie von Herbert Grönemeyer aus dem Film 'das Boot'  ...darf ich hier bleiben ? 

Aber ihr wisst nicht wie es ist als Ausländer zuleben, ich war nach 12 Jahren wieder in der Heimatland meiner Eltern  und da nannte man mich nur deutschländer  und werde auch wie ein Ausländer behandelt 

Überall ist man der Fremde :p 


Woran erkennt man ein deutschländer ? der läuft erst wen der Ampel grün ist auch wen kein Auto zusehen ist. 

Musste ich aber selber lachen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> An explosiver, ethnischer Mischung fehlt es nicht.


Es mag sicherlich ein Potenzial da sein aber hier sind wir sind wir doch recht aufgeklärt. Würdest du glauben das mit dem heutigen Kenntnisstand ein Hitler oder ähnlich überhaupt eine Chance hätte?
Generell sehe ich die MS Merkel auf den Eisberg zu rasen ( sogar bei Tageslicht und das Ding würde hupen und blinken wie verrückt ) und zu versinken. Das einzige was man nicht absehen kann was dann kommt und wie hoch die Bückmentalität ist.


> Aber ihr wisst nicht wie es ist als Ausländer zuleben, ich war nach 12  Jahren wieder in der Heimatland meiner Eltern  und da nannte man mich  nur deutschländer  und werde auch wie ein Ausländer behandelt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ist schwierig aber ich hatte ja über Jahre hinweg für sehr viele Monate das Vergnügen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Es ging mir nicht um den Sitzriesen sondern rein nur um den Hass den jemand zur Wahl missbrauchen könnte. Wie der Islam tickt bzw. der IS und Co damit umgeht ist mittlerweile mehr als deutlich und von daher würde wohl kaum jemand die Zustimmung geben. Es geht dabei eigentlich nicht um den Islam selbst sondern wie manche den auslegen  oder auslegen wollen


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Habe eben auf RTL (Ja, es tut mir leid! ) einen Beitrag über Flüchtlinge gesehen.

Dort ging es hauptsächlich um Auseinandersetzungen.
Es fing wegen kleinen Streitigkeiten an (Vordrängeln an der Essensausgabe, einem nicht überreichten Toilettenschlüssel etc.) und endete in 200 Mann gegen 70 usw.

Ein Mann sagte, dass es in deren Kultur so ist, dass fremde Männer und Frauen nicht zusammen in einem Zimmer schlafen dürfen und hier würde es ja sogar so weit gehen, dass sie sich eine Toilette teilen und deshalb diese Vandalismen entstehen.

Da sage ich als Flüchtlings-"Freund": Militär da stationieren und wenn solche Massenschlägereien wieder passieren, muss halt geschossen werden. Da wurden tödliche Waffen in Form von abmontierten Eisenstangen, Messern und anderen Dinge benutzt. Zum Schutz der anderen Flüchtlinge gibt es wenige andere Wege.

Die Unruhestifter dort wurden ins Gefängnis gesteckt ... Toll! Nicht-deutsche sitzen in Deutschland in einem  Gefängnis. Steuerzahler finanzieren also Menschen, die in einem fremden Land Mist bauen eine Haftstrafe!
Man hat Räume gesehen, die aussahen, als wäre Dwayne Johnson ausgerastet (ZERBROCHENE Türen, eingeschlagene Fenster, kaputte Möbel etc.), Sicherheits- und Rettungspersonal wurde angegriffen und verletzt usw.

Echt traurig sowas.

Die Höhe war dann noch, als sich 2 Syrer vor der Kamera provokativ unterhielten und meinten, dass Deutschland sich von Assad inspirieren lassen hat und deswegen so schlimme Zustände in den Heimen herrschen und warum Deutschland denn immer mehr Flüchtlinge reinholt.

Wir fassen zusammen: Ein Mann, welcher in seiner Heimat wahrscheinlich lebendig per Auto an einem Seil durch die Straßen geschliffen worden wäre, flüchtet nach Deutschland, um sich hier über immer mehr ankommende Flüchtlinge beschweren und die Einrichtung bemängelt, welche notdürftig aufgestellt wurde?
Den hätte ich sofort zurück geschickt!


----------



## Sparanus (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ignorieren? Die Einstellung ist fast so alt wie die Erde nur das jetzt eben die Entfernung drastisch verkürzt wurde.


Viel Spaß 
Leute die direkt auf die losgehen/dumm anmachen/ansehen , wenn du
-Islam Witze machst 
-Schweinefleisch isst 
-Knapp angezogen bist 
Etc

Nein ignorieren kann man das nicht, das ist nicht gesund für Europa wenn die Zahl dieser Leute in die Millionen geht.


----------



## warawarawiiu (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ich sage es immer wieder:

Die deutsche Kultur aus dem Jahr 2015 mit einer zurückgebliebenen Kultur und Weltanschauung aus dem Jahre 1800 zu mischen, geht eben schief.

Finde die Weltanschauung dieser Leute einfach traurig.

Ein Großteil dieser Leute die jetzt auch zu uns kommen, ist doch an dem Zuständen im eigenen Land selber schuld und wird in Deutschland sicherlich nicht für eine Verbesserung des allgemeinen Alltagslebens sorgen.

Leute die ihre Religion so extrem Leben und ihren Gott über alles stellen und in dessen Namen töten und "Allahs Akbar" grölen, sind nicht besser als der Nazi um die Ecke der "Heil Hitler" schreit.


----------



## isnicable (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

<stiller Mitleser

wunder sich was es für Leute hier im Forum gibt. *kopfschüttel* #Generation RTL2


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Wos? Ich glaube, wir reden aneinander vorbei.
> Halb so wild, noch sind wir ja nicht auf dieser Schiene.


Denke ich nicht und es war ja nicht auf die Geschichte gemünzt. Es ging mir nur darum aufzuzeigen das man vor einer Person noch lange keine Angst haben muss wenn die nicht ein Heer an Gleichgesinnten hinter sich haben. 
Viele wünschen zb. Merkel zum Teufel aber deswegen würde sich die Masse nicht den Rechten oder dem Islam zuwenden.



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Habe eben auf RTL (Ja, es tut mir leid! ) einen Beitrag über Flüchtlinge gesehen.
> 
> Dort ging es hauptsächlich um Auseinandersetzungen.
> Es fing wegen kleinen Streitigkeiten an (Vordrängeln an der Essensausgabe, einem nicht überreichten Toilettenschlüssel etc.) und endete in 200 Mann gegen 70 usw.
> ...


Das etwas sinnlos zerstört passiert überall zu jeder Zeit. Unzufriedenheit kann man verstehen so lange es bei Worten bleibt, Eldorado und Schlaraffenland waren nun mal eher fiktiv. Es muss geschossen werden? Mit was, und wären wir dann nicht deren gleich und es es würde uns gegenüber auch passieren wenn wir die Politik anzweifeln?



Sparanus schrieb:


> Viel Spaß
> Leute die direkt auf die losgehen/dumm anmachen/ansehen , wenn du
> -Islam Witze machst
> -Schweinefleisch isst
> ...


Mir wünschten schon die Christen die Hölle an den Hals, also bin ich da eher resistent. Bei Bibeltestern erzeuge ich regelmäßig Schnappatmung und jegliche Verfärbungen im Gesicht weil Bekehrungen fruchtlos bleiben.


> Die deutsche Kultur aus dem Jahr 2015 mit einer zurückgebliebenen Kultur  und Weltanschauung aus dem Jahre 1800 zu mischen, geht eben schief.


Sicher? Auch hier findet sich genug Bodenpersonal welches im Mittelalter verblieben ist und drüben gibt es auch genug Menschen die nach vorne schauen und Weltoffen sind.


> stiller Mitleser
> wunder sich was es für Leute hier im Forum gibt.


Wie wäre es mit ein paar Worte mehr?


----------



## Desrupt0r (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



isnicable schrieb:


> <stiller Mitleser
> 
> wunder sich was es für Leute hier im Forum gibt. *kopfschüttel* #Generation RTL2



< Wunder sich, warum ^ in diesem Thread ^<v spielt. 
v Schreibt wieder einen intelligenten Beitrag.


----------



## Dennisth (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Habe eben auf RTL (Ja, es tut mir leid! ) einen Beitrag über Flüchtlinge gesehen.



Es sei dir vergeben  



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Ein Mann sagte, dass es in deren Kultur so ist, dass fremde Männer und Frauen nicht zusammen in einem Zimmer schlafen dürfen und hier würde es ja sogar so weit gehen, dass sie sich eine Toilette teilen und deshalb diese Vandalismen entstehen.



Ja wenn es in deren Kulturen natürlich so ist, dann ist die Lösung doch ganz einfach: NICHT nach Deutschland flüchten, sondern in ein Mittelalter-Land mit Sozialsystem "flüchten" wo solche verrückten Gesetze noch da sind. Wie, gibt es nicht? Ja dann... Pech gehabt. Zurück zum Absender liebe "Flüchtlinge".



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Da sage ich als Flüchtlings-"Freund": Militär da stationieren und wenn solche Massenschlägereien wieder passieren, muss halt geschossen werden. Da wurden tödliche Waffen in Form von abmontierten Eisenstangen, Messern und anderen Dinge benutzt. Zum Schutz der anderen Flüchtlinge gibt es wenige andere Wege.



Wird nie passieren, weil dann die ganzen Gutmenschen + "Flüchtlinge" heulen, dass man ihre "Religionsfreiheit" einschränkt, weil man Probleme in "ihrem" Land ja so lösen würde.



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Die Unruhestifter dort wurden ins Gefängnis gesteckt ... Toll! Nicht-deutsche sitzen in Deutschland in einem Gefängnis. Steuerzahler finanzieren also Menschen, die in einem fremden Land Mist bauen eine Haftstrafe!



Tja ich wäre ja dafür, solche Personen direkt mit Waffengewalt abzuschieben. Wer sich weigert... Tja es gibt Mittel und Wege für alles. Die müssen ja nur wieder in ihrem Land ankommen. Wenn die sagen, die kommen aus Syrien, dann werden die da einfach abgesetzt. Warum sollten die denn lügen? 



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Man hat Räume gesehen, die aussahen, als wäre Dwayne Johnson ausgerastet (ZERBROCHENE Türen, eingeschlagene Fenster, kaputte Möbel etc.), Sicherheits- und Rettungspersonal wurde angegriffen und verletzt usw.



Da wunder ich mich nicht, dass die in ihrem Land nichts hinbekommen haben. Militär im inneren einsetzen und diese Räume "räumen" lassen und ALLE Postwendend zurück in die jeweiligen angegebenen Herkunftsländer zurück schicken. 



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Echt traurig sowas.



Ja ist einfach nur traurig wie die Merkel noch weiter so Personen hierher holen will. 



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Die Höhe war dann noch, als sich 2 Syrer vor der Kamera provokativ unterhielten und meinten, dass Deutschland sich von Assad inspirieren lassen hat und deswegen so schlimme Zustände in den Heimen herrschen und warum Deutschland denn immer mehr Flüchtlinge reinholt.



Direkt ein kostenloses Ticket zur Türkei in eines dieser Zeltlager geben und dort Zwangs-einquartieren. Wenn es denen hier nicht gefällt, dann geht doch ganz einfach. Ach ne halt, ihr wollt nur unser bestes, unser Sozialsystem... 



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Wir fassen zusammen: Ein Mann, welcher in seiner Heimat wahrscheinlich lebendig per Auto an einem Seil durch die Straßen geschliffen worden wäre, flüchtet nach Deutschland, um sich hier über immer mehr ankommende Flüchtlinge beschweren und die Einrichtung bemängelt, welche notdürftig aufgestellt wurde?
> Den hätte ich sofort zurück geschickt!







Sparanus schrieb:


> Viel Spaß
> Leute die direkt auf die losgehen/dumm anmachen/ansehen , wenn du



Ach das ist doch gar nicht so schlimm. Hier die Antworten, was diese "Flüchtlinge" mit dir machen würden:


Sparanus schrieb:


> -Islam Witze machst


Die würden lachen, aber nicht weil der Witz witzig wäre, sondern weil man dich steinigen würde. 


Sparanus schrieb:


> -Schweinefleisch isst


Die würden dir auf "altmodische" Art den Magen auspumpen. Bauch mit einem scharfen Messer aufmachen und das böse Fleisch raus holen. 


Sparanus schrieb:


> -Knapp angezogen bist


Als Kerl: am nächsten Baum aufhängen bzw. vergraben. 
Als Frau: Deiner Aufforderung zum Geschlechtsverkehr nachkommen. Natürlich auch ohne dein Einverständnis.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Nein ignorieren kann man das nicht, das ist nicht gesund für Europa wenn die Zahl dieser Leute in die Millionen geht.



Darum sollte man solche "Meinungen" direkt wieder abschieben. Können ja in ein anderes Land flüchten wo sowas "normal" ist. 



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Die deutsche Kultur aus dem Jahr 2015 mit einer zurückgebliebenen Kultur und Weltanschauung aus dem Jahre 1800 zu mischen, geht eben schief.
> 
> Finde die Weltanschauung dieser Leute einfach traurig.
> 
> ...



Es ist traurig das die Merkel aber genau solche Leute hier haben will. Was meint ihr eigentlich, warum die anderen Länder, wenn sie solche "Flüchtlinge" aufnehmen, diese nicht in der Stadt wohnen lassen, sie nicht besser zu versorgen als die eigenen Landsleute oder sie mit Samthandschuhen um etwas bitten? 

PS: Falls jemand meint, dass hier ein "rechter" schreibt, so sollte diese Person bitte mal nachsehen wie es in diesen Staaten, wo die "Flüchtlinge" herkommen aussieht. Da ist eine Frau kein Mensch sondern Eigentum. Es gibt doch auch noch Lynchjustiz...


----------



## Woohoo (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Flüchtlinge: Behörden erwarten 2015 sogar 1,5 Millionen Einwanderer - DIE WELT

_"Eine vertrauliche Prognose deutscher Behörden erwartet 1,5 Millionen  Flüchtlinge statt 800.000. Der Bericht warnt vor extremer Belastung der  Kommunen. Es drohe der "Zusammenbruch der Versorgung"."


_1,5 Mio multipliziert mit dem  Wahrheitsfaktor, welcher natürlich größer 1 ist. 
Das Argument, dass die syrischen Nachbarländer viel mehr Flüchtlinge aufnehmen wird bald nicht mehr anzuwenden sein.

Gewalt durch Muslime: Der Aufschrei einer jungen Polizistin - DIE WELT
_
"Polizisten sind im Einsatz zunehmend Gewalt ausgesetzt. Gerade männliche  Muslime hätten keinen Respekt vor der Polizei, sagt Kommissarin Tania  Kambouri – vor allem, wenn ihnen eine Frau entgegentritt."_

Und was uns hier irgendwann drohen könnte sind doch Zustände wie in Israel. Dort wurde doch vor kurzen wieder Israelis auf offener Straße getötet. Und der Täter wird in der Heimat von den Gemäßigten (also die die nicht töten!?) gefeiert.


Hasserfüllten anti-jüdischen Ausschreitungen (aus dem Jahr 2014) gibt es von den Zugezogenen genug:
Auch das weinende Flüchtlingsmädchen bei der Kanzlerin hat von Haus aus die antijüdischen Einstellungen mitbekommen.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5zoukXdlOvE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sparanus (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Mir wünschten schon die Christen die Hölle an den Hals, also bin ich da eher resistent. Bei Bibeltestern erzeuge ich regelmäßig Schnappatmung und jegliche Verfärbungen im Gesicht weil Bekehrungen fruchtlos bleiben.


Ich persönlich sage Atheisten nur, dass sie die Existenz Gottes nicht ausschließen können,
dieser Satz alleine reicht, man muss niemanden bekehren und wenn sollte man sowas mit Taten tun.
So wie die Zeugen rumlaufen, Schwachsinn.


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich persönlich sage Atheisten nur, dass sie die Existenz Gottes nicht ausschließen können,
> dieser Satz alleine reicht, man muss niemanden bekehren und wenn sollte man sowas mit Taten tun.
> So wie die Zeugen rumlaufen, Schwachsinn.



Gott ist TOT, bewiesen hat es die Wissenschaft alles andere ist Ansichtssache!


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Es muss geschossen werden?


Hör mal, wenn ich sehe, wie 200 Mann auf 70 Opfer bewaffnet mit Eisenstangen und Messern losgehen, weil ein Toilettenschlüssel nicht überreicht wurde, wäre ich der erste, der nicht zögern würde zu schießen! Da geht es im schlimmsten Falle um mehrfachen Mord!


Dennisth schrieb:


> Es sei dir vergeben


Vielen Dank! 


Dennisth schrieb:


> ...


Die Flüchtlinge wussten ganz genau, worauf sie sich einlassen!
Die sind ja nicht mal eben mit dem Taxi immer weiter geradeaus gefahren. Sie wussten, dass sie in ein christliches Land mit christlichen Werten flüchten. Die Migranten hier haben doch auch keine Probleme hier zu leben. Wieso kommen dann solche W1chser und zerstören Einrichtungen und Hilfsgüter, die für Menschen gedacht waren, die ernsthaft Hilfe brauchen. Wenn man sich hier wegen Kleinigkeiten prügeln kann, kann man auch mit dem nächsten Flieger direkt vor Assads Haustür geflogen werden. Wir haben Soldaten, die da kämpfen. Jeden Tag sterben hunderte Menschen im Kampf gegen Assad und den IS und hier werden Hilfsgüter zerstört, die für die Opfer dieser gedacht waren. 

Und wenn ich in ein fremdes Land flüchte, dann sch31ße ich mal eben auf meine Kultur - Hauptsache, ich lebe! Aber so eine Undankbarkeit von vielen Flüchtlingen verdient an manchen Stellen echt nur ein "plötzliches Verschwinden" ... 
Und genau wegen solchen Vollidioten, wird gesagt, dass JEDER Flüchtling ein dreckiger Kanake ist und er nur Terror mit ins Land bringt. Es wird schon gar nicht mehr differenziert - es wird aufgrund solcher Schlagzeilen nur noch pauschalisiert.

Aber wenigstens wird unser Einsatz für die Flüchtlinge ja gewisser Maßen geschätzt:


> Der Hohe Flüchtlingskommissar der Vereinten Nationen (UN), António Guterres, will Deutschland bei der Verteilung von Flüchtlingen entlasten. Guterres sagte der "Welt": "Wir müssen die Verantwortung auf mehr Schultern in Europa verteilen. Es ist langfristig nicht tragbar, dass nur zwei EU-Länder – Deutschland und Schweden – mit leistungsfähigen Asylstrukturen die Mehrheit der Flüchtlinge aufnehmen."


- Flüchtlinge: UN-Kommissar will Deutschland entlasten - DIE WELT


----------



## Woohoo (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Und wenn ich in ein fremdes Land flüchte, dann sch31ße ich mal eben auf meine Kultur - Hauptsache, ich lebe! Aber so eine Undankbarkeit von vielen Flüchtlingen verdient an manchen Stellen echt nur ein "plötzliches Verschwinden" ...



Traditionen werden aber nicht einfach fallen gelassen. Die Menschen sind auch nicht vor ihren Traditionen oder ihrer Religion geflohen sondern zuerst vor Krieg (in die Nachbarländer). Anschließend nach Deutschland / Europa um der Perspektivlosigkeit zu entkommen. 
Hier gibt es in jeder hinsicht am meisten zu holen und eine Anpassung hinsichtlich Religion und Tradition wird hier ebenfalls nicht verlangt. Forderungen nach Gotteshäusern, Islamunterricht und weiteren Extrawünschen wird nachgegeben und Auswüchsen wie religiöse Stadtteilrichter, Familienbanden anscheinend nicht genug bekämpft.


----------



## Rolk (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Habe eben auf RTL (Ja, es tut mir leid! ) einen Beitrag über Flüchtlinge gesehen.



Ich hätte dir die Reportage über die ersten Ausschreitungen in Suhl empfohlen. Ich meine das komplette  Material, nicht das was fürs Abendprogramm selektiert wurde.

Dort ging es wirklich zu wie im Krieg. Anwohner die nachsehen wollten ob ihr Eigentum noch steht wurden bereits in ihren Fahrzeugen angegriffen, einem Kamerateam erging es ebenso. Die ersten 13 eingetroffenen Polizisten mussten sich im Heim verbarrikadieren um nicht mit Eisenstangen und Messern niedergemacht zu werden. Den mutmaslichen Koranreisser hätten sie warscheinlich an den eigenen Gedärmen aufgehängt, hätte er sich nicht in die Wachstube flüchten können, von der am Ende auch kaum mehr als Trümmer übrig blieben.

Das schlimmste, keiner der Betroffenen traute sich so richtig Tacheles zu reden, weil sie alle Angst hatten in die rechte Ecke gestellt zu werden. Einzige Ausnahme: Der Flüchtling der die Ausschreitungen Phasenweise gefilmt hatte, ein irakischer Christ und das auch nur weil er verpixelt und mit verfremdeter Stimme aufgenommen wurde.


----------



## Verminaard (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



isnicable schrieb:


> <stiller Mitleser
> 
> wunder sich was es für Leute hier im Forum gibt. *kopfschüttel* #Generation RTL2


Du gehoerst zu einer besonderen Spezies. Einfach mal eine globale Beleidigung in den Raum stellen, nichts anderes ist die Anspielung mit Generation RTL 2, aber selbst keine Meinung bzw. Stellungnahme.

P.S. Hashtags......


----------



## Imperat0r (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Woohoo schrieb:


> Hier gibt es in jeder hinsicht am meisten zu holen und eine Anpassung hinsichtlich Religion und Tradition wird hier ebenfalls nicht verlangt. Forderungen nach Gotteshäusern, Islamunterricht und weiteren Extrawünschen wird nachgegeben und Auswüchsen wie religiöse Stadtteilrichter, Familienbanden anscheinend nicht genug bekämpft.



Ein Armutszeugnis für die deutsche Politik! 
Sowas würde es in keinem anderen Land geben...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> dass sie die Existenz Gottes nicht ausschließen können,





> Gott ist TOT


Wirkliche Beweise für beides hat es ja nie gegeben und Jerusalem verbietet ja das buddeln im Boden. Die Kirche lügt eh was ich beweisen kann. 
Heiliges Abendmahl - In der ganzen Kneipe keine Teller mit Kulinarien, der Kellner hört nicht zu und ist ewig nur am quasseln oder liest in seinem Taschenbuch. Usw., usw. ...
Empfange den Leib Christi - Wieder kein Fleisch moch nicht mal Chips. Nur so nen labbrigen Cracker ohne Geschmack ( was mir zuerst eingefallen ist schreibe ich lieber nicht )
Trinke das Blut Christi - Bämm, wieder Fehlanzeige. Alle Vampire sind umsonst gekommen und mein Deal mit der Blutbank ist geplatzt



> Traditionen werden aber nicht einfach fallen gelassen. Die Menschen sind  auch nicht vor ihren Traditionen oder ihrer Religion geflohen sondern  zuerst vor Krieg (in die Nachbarländer)


Religion würde ich nicht ausschließen wenn die so tief im Gesetz verankert wird und keine Auslegung zugelassen wird


----------



## Threshold (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Zumindest bekommt die Bundesmerkel den Friedensnobelpreis (davon geh ich mal aus).



Wie kommst du denn darauf, dass Merkel den Friedensnobelpreis bekommt?
Nur weil die Bild das in einem Artikel bringt?
Die Bild bringt eine Menge Artikel.

Die schlagen Kohl auch jedes Jahr für den Friedensnobelpreis vor aber gekriegt hat Kohl den noch nie.
Andererseits haben Obama und die EU den Friedensnobelpreis schon mal bekommen. Ergo scheinen da komische Leute in der Kommission zu sitzen, die den vergibt.


----------



## Bester_Nick (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Syrische Flüchtlinge kehren zurück nach Syrien - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Sparanus (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Tja Dr Bakterius deine Satire sei dir gegönnt


----------



## Bester_Nick (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Aber nicht unsere. Artikel gelesen?^^



Sicher. In den Flüchtlingscamps von Jordanien, Libanon & Co gehts ihnen so dreckig, dass sie lieber in das Bürgerkriegsland zurückkehren, insofern sie kein Geld für die Reise nach Europa haben. Wie lässt sich das mit der These vereinbaren, dass es den Syrern ja auch in anderen Schutz bietenden Ländern ganz toll geht?


----------



## Woohoo (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Syrische Flüchtlinge kehren zurück nach Syrien - SPIEGEL ONLINE





> _"Nach Uno-Angaben sind im August von Jordanien aus mehr als 3800  Syrer  in ihre Heimat zurückgekehrt, im Juli waren es nur knapp 2000.  Rund  94.000 syrische Flüchtlinge haben insgesamt im vergangenen Jahr  die  Türkei Richtung Syrien wieder verlassen, rund die Hälfte von ihnen  nach  Angaben der türkischen Regierung in die kurdische Stadt Kobane,   die bis Anfang 2015 vom "Islamischen Staat" (IS) belagert war und dann   von den kurdischen Kämpfern, unterstützt durch die US-Luftwaffe,   zurückerobert wurde.
> 
> Dabei ist nicht klar, wie viele der Rückkehrer tatsächlich auch in   Syrien bleiben wollen. Einige berichteten laut Uno, dass sie nach Syrien   zurückkehren, weil sie dort ihren Besitz verkaufen wollen, um die   Flucht nach Europa bezahlen zu können. Andere reisen zum Beispiel von   Jordanien nach Syrien, um von dort in die Türkei zu gelangen - wo ihnen   die Lage etwas besser erscheint."_





 Das ist natürlich zu begrüßen, dass die Heimat wieder eine Zukunft für die Bevölkerung bietet. Mal sehen wieviel am Ende wirklich daheim bleiben.




Split99999 schrieb:


> Sicher. In den Flüchtlingscamps von Jordanien,  Libanon & Co gehts ihnen so dreckig, dass sie lieber in das  Bürgerkriegsland zurückkehren, insofern sie kein Geld für die Reise nach  Europa haben. Wie lässt sich das mit der These vereinbaren, dass es den  Syrern ja auch in anderen Schutz bietenden Ländern ganz toll  geht?



Sind die Lager dafür da damit es  Ihnen ganz toll geht oder soll Sie vorübergehen Schutz bieten vor dem Krieg? Dort müssten Gelder hingehen damit die Verhältnisse besser werden und die Menschen nach Ende des Konfliktes direkt wieder zum Wiederaufbau bereitstehen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Diejenigen die jetzt resigniert zurück kehren waren wohl die wirklichen Flüchtlinge ( reine Vermutung ). Generell ist es zu begrüßen dem IS immer mehr Grundlage zu entziehen aber da sind auch die Bewohner und direkte Nachbarländer gefragt


----------



## Bester_Nick (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Woohoo schrieb:


> Sind die Lager dafür da damit es  Ihnen ganz toll geht oder soll Sie  vorübergehen Schutz bieten vor dem Krieg? Dort müssten Gelder hingehen  damit die Verhältnisse besser werden und die Menschen nach Ende des  Konfliktes direkt wieder zum Wiederaufbau bereitstehen.



Eben.  Aber solange da nicht genügend Geld hingeht, sie da nicht mal satt  werden, kann man es ihnen kaum verübeln, wenn sie nach Europa bzw.  Deutschland wollen.


----------



## Dennisth (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Woohoo schrieb:


> Traditionen werden aber nicht einfach fallen gelassen. Die Menschen sind auch nicht vor ihren Traditionen oder ihrer Religion geflohen sondern zuerst vor Krieg (in die Nachbarländer). Anschließend nach Deutschland / Europa um der Perspektivlosigkeit zu entkommen.



Schön für ihre "Traditionen". Sie wollen aber nach hier, also haben sie sich UNSEREN Traditionen anzupassen und nicht wir ihren. Wenn ihnen das nicht gefällt, dann geht woanders hin. Mit "Perspektivlosigkeit" meinst du wohl fehlendes Sozialsystem, dass sie nicht versorgt und den Hintern vergoldet....



Woohoo schrieb:


> Hier gibt es in jeder hinsicht am meisten zu holen und eine Anpassung hinsichtlich Religion und Tradition wird hier ebenfalls nicht verlangt. Forderungen nach Gotteshäusern, Islamunterricht und weiteren Extrawünschen wird nachgegeben und Auswüchsen wie religiöse Stadtteilrichter, Familienbanden anscheinend nicht genug bekämpft.



Und genau das sind die Punkte, die hier mal alle gestrichen werden sollen. Wenn man hier Asyl will oder auch nur Flüchtling ist, bekommst du das Essen gestellt, eine Unterkunft mit anderen (nennt sich WG) und fertig. Dazu noch die Pflicht Kurse zu belegen um Deutsch zu lernen und hier keinen Ärger zu machen. Forderungen können gerne angehört werden, aber extra Islam-Unterricht? Ich glaube ich spinne. Wenn du hier leben willst, dann hast du dich entweder anzupassen oder du kannst gehen. 
Was die ganzen NO-GO Areale in Deutschland betrifft.... Militär rein und bei Widerstand ein "Testgelände" für Panzer und sonstiges schweres Gerät machen. 



Rolk schrieb:


> Dort ging es wirklich zu wie im Krieg. Anwohner die nachsehen wollten ob ihr Eigentum noch steht wurden bereits in ihren Fahrzeugen angegriffen, einem Kamerateam erging es ebenso. Die ersten 13 eingetroffenen Polizisten mussten sich im Heim verbarrikadieren um nicht mit Eisenstangen und Messern niedergemacht zu werden. Den mutmaslichen Koranreisser hätten sie warscheinlich an den eigenen Gedärmen aufgehängt, hätte er sich nicht in die Wachstube flüchten können, von der am Ende auch kaum mehr als Trümmer übrig blieben.
> 
> Das schlimmste, keiner der Betroffenen traute sich so richtig Tacheles zu reden, weil sie alle Angst hatten in die rechte Ecke gestellt zu werden. Einzige Ausnahme: Der Flüchtling der die Ausschreitungen Phasenweise gefilmt hatte, ein irakischer Christ und das auch nur weil er verpixelt und mit verfremdeter Stimme aufgenommen wurde.



Wenn man schon im Fahrzeug angegriffen wird -> Notwehr aka Gas geben und die umfahren. 
Die Polizisten mit scharfen Waffen ausrüsten und wenn die bedroht werden, auch davon Gebrauch machen. Bei Entfernung heißt der Gewinner bei Pistole gegen Messer immer Pistole. 
Wenn man der Polizei das nicht zutrauen möchte: Militär gegen diesen Mob einsetzen. Vorher auf Englisch und Deutsch ankündigen, dass alle verhaftet werden und die Waffen nieder gelegt werden sollen. Wenn die dann Steine werfen oder sonstige Gewalttaten verüben... Nun nach den ersten paar Salven aus Maschinengewehren des Militärs in Richtung des randalierenden Mobs wird es entweder sehr schnell, sehr friedlich oder man muss weitere Salven abgeben.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Syrische Flüchtlinge kehren zurück nach Syrien - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Diese News soll uns jetzt was genau sagen? Das wir (Deutschland only?) doch bitte nach Syrien gehen sollen und dort alle Flüchtlinge nach hier holen sollen? Mein Mitleid mit den wirklichen Flüchtlingen, aber wir können es ja so machen:
Die ganzen "Flüchtlinge" die hier Randale / Stress / sich nicht anpassen wollen und abgeschoben werden und ja alle aus "Syrien" kommen, wieder dahin zurück schicken. Dann nehmen wir dort die Frauen und Kinder (ganz wie früher bei den Schiffen) zuerst auf und nehmen diese mit zurück nach Deutschland.


----------



## Woohoo (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Dennisth schrieb:


> Schön für ihre "Traditionen". Sie wollen aber nach hier, also haben sie sich UNSEREN Traditionen anzupassen und nicht wir ihren. Wenn ihnen das nicht gefällt, dann geht woanders hin. Mit "Perspektivlosigkeit" meinst du wohl fehlendes Sozialsystem, dass sie nicht versorgt und den Hintern vergoldet....
> 
> Und genau das sind die Punkte, die hier mal alle gestrichen werden sollen. Wenn man hier Asyl will oder auch nur Flüchtling ist, bekommst du das Essen gestellt, eine Unterkunft mit anderen (nennt sich WG) und fertig. Dazu noch die Pflicht Kurse zu belegen um Deutsch zu lernen und hier keinen Ärger zu machen. Forderungen können gerne angehört werden, aber extra Islam-Unterricht? Ich glaube ich spinne. Wenn du hier leben willst, dann hast du dich entweder anzupassen oder du kannst gehen.



Da trittst du bei mir offene Türen ein. Aber leider zeigt sich der Staat als zu schwach und nicht durchsetzungsfähig. Deutschland will anscheinend auch endlich mal Opfervolk sein. 



Split99999 schrieb:


> Eben.  Aber solange da nicht genügend Geld  hingeht, sie da nicht mal satt  werden, kann man es ihnen kaum verübeln,  wenn sie nach Europa bzw.  Deutschland wollen.



Die derzeitige Politik nehme ich der deutschen Regierung und Europa übel. 2 - 3 Mio Menschen laufen quer durch Europa "ohne dass das jemand mitbekommt" und dann ups tja jetzt wo sie schon hier sind.
Man hätte die Menschen vor Ort versorgen müssen, geringfügoge selektive Aufnahme und vorher die Verteilungsregeln festlegen müssen und nicht unkontrolliert aufnehmen sollen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Unsere integrationspolitik war vorher schon völlig gescheitert, es fehlten überall günstige Wohnungen


Die müssen vorhanden sein sondern sogar ein als Überhang vorhanden sein. Dafür ist hier ja schon ein hoher Bedarf.


----------



## aloha84 (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Bei den Flüchtlingen muss nur das Asylrecht durchgesetzt werden, so wie im Regelfall auch das deutsche Recht zur Anwendung kommen muss, wenn z.B.: libanesische Klans Duisburg unsicher machen.
Das Pferd fängt aber, durch die Unterbesetzung an den entsprechenden Stellen an zu hinken.
Zumindest scheint diese Erkenntnis langsam bei den "Oberen" zu fruchten.....ich betone aber trotzdem das --> "langsam"!
Das die Menge an Flüchtlingen nur grob geschätzt werden können, lässt sich nicht ändern......das man bei der BAMF schon seit Jahren unterbesetzt ist, wussten aber alle.
Selbst ohne unser momentanes "Flüchtlingsproblem" ist die Polizei seit Jahren unterbesetzt, wussten auch alle.
Was bringt es wenn die Polizei jemanden fest nimmt, und der erst spät oder gar nicht verurteilt wird....wegen versäumter Fristen oder Verfahrensfehler durch Arbeitsdruck? Nix!
Auch die Justiz ist seit Jahren unterbesetzt, und dazu noch gelähmt von haufenweisen ALGII-Klagen, wussten ebenfalls alle.
Man kann nur hoffen, dass nach jahrelangen "herumsparen" einigen Politikern mal die Augen aufgehen, und schnellst-möglichst gehandelt wird.

So jetzt hab ich mir mal den Frust runtergeschrieben.....hilft wenigstens ein bisschen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

*Moon_Knight* 

Ich kann dich gut verstehen. Ich habe gegenüber dem aktuellen politischen Kurs auch meine Vorbehalte. Aber ich weiß auf der anderen Seite auch nicht, wie man verantwortungsvoll mit der Flüchtlingskrise umgehen kann, wenn man nicht erst mal aufnimmt. Die aktuelle Situation ist derart verfahren, dass eigentlich nicht viel mehr bleibt als der gezwungene Optimismus: "Wir schaffen das!"


----------



## Seeefe (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Dennisth schrieb:


> Wenn man schon im Fahrzeug angegriffen wird -> Notwehr aka Gas geben und die umfahren.
> Die Polizisten mit scharfen Waffen ausrüsten und wenn die bedroht werden, auch davon Gebrauch machen. Bei Entfernung heißt der Gewinner bei Pistole gegen Messer immer Pistole.
> Wenn man der Polizei das nicht zutrauen möchte: Militär gegen diesen Mob einsetzen. Vorher auf Englisch und Deutsch ankündigen, dass alle verhaftet werden und die Waffen nieder gelegt werden sollen. Wenn die dann Steine werfen oder sonstige Gewalttaten verüben... Nun nach den ersten paar Salven aus Maschinengewehren des Militärs in Richtung des randalierenden Mobs wird es entweder sehr schnell, sehr friedlich oder man muss weitere Salven abgeben.



Ganz allgemein gesprochen. 

Bin ich froh  das wir in Deutschland Gesetze haben, die dies Regeln und nicht ermöglichen. 

Unabhängig vom Flüchtlingskram, so wie die paar Sätze dort oben, haben die Verantwortlichen von 1953 bestimmt auch gedacht.


----------



## Sparanus (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Unabhängig vom Flüchtlingskram, so wie die paar Sätze dort oben, haben die Verantwortlichen von 1953 bestimmt auch gedacht.


Man könnte jetzt einfach sagen, dass der Zweck die Mittel heiligt. Auch ist der Vergleich unpassend, weil
ein anderes Volk Deutschland damit eine Ideologie aufgezwungen hat und man in unserem Fall sich nur um innere Belange kümmert.

Aber so einfach ist das nicht.
Kriegswaffen im Inneren dürfen nur im absoluten Notfall, wie einem Fall vom Separatismus im inneren eingesetzt werden.
Personal von der Bundeswehr, die allerdings vorgehen wie Polizeikräfte ist in Ordnung.


----------



## Seeefe (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Man könnte jetzt einfach sagen, dass der Zweck die Mittel heiligt. Auch ist der Vergleich unpassend, weil
> ein anderes Volk Deutschland damit eine Ideologie aufgezwungen hat und man in unserem Fall sich nur um innere Belange kümmert.
> 
> Aber so einfach ist das nicht.
> ...



Es geht nicht um den Grund, es geht um die Reaktion. Es geht darum, das hier geschrieben wurde, das Militär Salven in eine Menschenmasse schießen zu lassen, welcher Mob sei mal dahingestellt. 

Es hat schon einen Grund, wieso soetwas nicht möglich ist. Denn es fängt bei irgendeinem unruhigen Mob an und hört dann bei einer Demo der Opposition auf. 


Es heißt jetzt nicht, das ich dagegen bin, das man gegen randalierende Mobs einschreitet, aber! es muss schon wesentlich mehr passieren damit die Polizei oder schlimmer die Bundeswehr mit Waffengewalt gegen Menschen vorgehen darf.


----------



## Sparanus (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ich weiß genau was du meinst und ich verstehe beide Seiten, deswegen sollte man einen Mittelweg wählen.

BTW
Ob das in der Praxis möglich ist, hängt wohl auch von der Stimmung im Volk ab.


----------



## Dennisth (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um den Grund, es geht um die Reaktion. Es geht darum, das hier geschrieben wurde, das Militär Salven in eine Menschenmasse schießen zu lassen, welcher Mob sei mal dahingestellt.



Das Militär soll ja auch nicht bei so banalen "Mobs" eingesetzt werden, sondern bei den richtig gefährlichen.



Seeefe schrieb:


> Es hat schon einen Grund, wieso soetwas nicht möglich ist. Denn es fängt bei irgendeinem unruhigen Mob an und hört dann bei einer Demo der Opposition auf.



Man kann ja Gesetze hierfür schaffen... 



Seeefe schrieb:


> Es heißt jetzt nicht, das ich dagegen bin, das man gegen randalierende Mobs einschreitet, aber! es muss schon wesentlich mehr passieren damit die Polizei oder schlimmer die Bundeswehr mit Waffengewalt gegen Menschen vorgehen darf.



Was muss denn bitte noch passieren? Müssen die erst einen da lynchen damit etwas passiert oder haben diese "Flüchtlinge" Narrenfreiheit, weil sie unsere Sitten ja nicht kennen?

Ich finde ja, dass Fass ist voll. Wer Wohnungen / Unterkünfte zerstört, andere wegen eines zerrissenem Buch töten will, hier nur Ärger, Stress und Unruhe stiftet und dann wohl möglich noch gewaltsam gegen eine Abschiebung vorgeht, hat es nicht verdient, dass man sie höflich um etwas bittet sondern das diese Person direkt abgeschoben werden, auch wenn sie dabei "verletzt" werden.


----------



## Rolk (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Dennisth schrieb:


> ...andere wegen eines zerrissenem Buch töten will...



Gerade bei diesem Punkt vermisse ich schmerzlich ein hartes durchgreifen. So ein Verhalten ist hier in Deutschland absolut unentschuldbar. Mag sein das in anderen Ländern so etwas geduldet wird, aber hier hätte man absolut Null Toleranz zeigen dürfen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Es gibt konkrete Pläne der EU und Türkei, dass in der Türkei sechs neue Lager für zwei Millionen Flüchtlinge entstehen sollen. Außerdem sollen die türkischen Grenzen besser geschützt werden und die Bedingungen in den bereits bestehenden Lagern sollen sich verbessern. Dafür will die Türkei Geld von der EU haben ( eine Milliarde € aufwärts) und noch weitere "Gefallen" wie etwa die Aussicht auf einen EU-Beitritt. Diese Meldung ist deswegen wichtig, weil die meisten Flüchtlinge über die Türkei/das Ägäische Meer in die EU gelangen.

Flüchtlingskrise: Erdogan stellt EU Bedingungen - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Bester_Nick (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Tja, was soll man machen? Eine EU-Flüchtlingsquote kann nicht eingeführt  werden, weil sich die osteuropäischen Staaten in dieser Sache  querstellen, ein paar EU-Staaten alleine können die Flüchtlingslast  nicht tragen und Assad will man verständlicherweise auf keinen Fall  unterstützen. Da bleibt ja nur noch Erdogan.


----------



## Bester_Nick (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ich glaube gehört zu haben, dass Schutzzonen in Syrien jetzt in der UNO diskutiert werden. Für Assad aber kann es keine politische Zukunft geben. Wer will denn noch von dem regiert werden?


----------



## Sparanus (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Ich glaube gehört zu haben, dass Schutzzonen in Syrien jetzt in der UNO diskutiert werden. Für Assad aber kann es keine politische Zukunft geben. Wer will denn noch von dem regiert werden?


Anscheinend die Gruppen die von den Sunniten verfolgt werden.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Moon_Knight schrieb:


> UN-Bodentruppen nach Syrien und einen Teil des Landes unter UN-Schutz stellen und dort die Flüchtlinge schützen und versorgen. Irgendwo, wo nicht so viel los ist.


Das klappt nicht. In Syrien herrscht ein Bürgerkrieg und ein Stellvertreterkrieg. Ich stelle dir mal kurz eine Übersicht zusammen:

In Syrien kämpfen/kämpft...



Spoiler



... Die Vereinigten Arabischen Emirate (Syrische Rebellen) [Training, Geld und Waffen] [Luftangriffe auf den Islamischen Staat]
... Saudi-Arabien (Syrische Rebellen) [Training, Geld und Waffen] [Luftangriffe auf den Islamischen Staat]
... Der Libanon (Syrische Armee) [Hisbollah]
... Der Iran (Syrische Armee) [Militärberater]
... Das Vereinigte Königreich [Luftangriffe auf den Islamischen Staat]
... Russland (Syrische Armee) [Truppen und Waffen]
... Katar (Syrische Rebellen) [Training, Geld und Waffen]
... Die Vereinigten Staaten von Amerika (Syrische Rebellen) [Training, Geld und Waffen] [Luftangriffe auf den Islamischen Staat]
... Der Irak (Syrische Armee) [al-Abbas-Truppe]
... Jordanien (Syrische Rebellen) [Training, Geld und Waffen] [Luftangriffe auf den Islamischen Staat]
... Die Türkei (Syrische Rebellen) [Training, Geld und Waffen] [Luftangriffe auf den Islamischen Staat] [Luftangriffe auf die PKK]
... Kanada
... Australien
... Frankreich [Luftangriffe auf den Islamischen Staat]



Du willst da also jetzt noch Deutschland in dieses Chaos befördern? Da können unsere Soldaten sich direkt gegenseitig in den Rücken ballern. Ob es jetzt ein NATO-Partner tut oder wir selber macht da auch keinen Unterschied mehr.


----------



## Ruptet (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Ich glaube gehört zu haben, dass Schutzzonen in Syrien jetzt in der UNO diskutiert werden. Für Assad aber kann es keine politische Zukunft geben. Wer will denn noch von dem regiert werden?



Lustig, wieso denkst du denn, ging die ganze Geschichte mit Assad in die Hose ? Du kannst mit bisschen Militär nicht ein ganzes Volk zum Schweigen bringen ... Der Typ hat einfach extrem starken Rückhalt in der Bevölkerung.
Wieso sollte man abdanken, wenn man das Volk hinter sich hat und , teilweise bewiesenermaßen von außen finanzierte, Oppositionelle den Machthaber stürzen wollen ?

Während wir hier nur die Anti-Assad Demos zu sehen bekommen, marschieren dort zehntausende für Assad zB.... es sind diese beschissenen Medien, die uns manipulieren wollen, deswegen ist es so wichtig, die Nachrichten "weltweit" im Blick zu haben um sich eine anständige Meinung bilden zu können.


----------



## Sparanus (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Wie gesagt lieber jemand der dich unterdrückt wie alle anderen, als jemanden der dich töten will.


----------



## Hänschen (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

In unserer Stadt sind auch Flüchtlinge in einer Turnhalle. Einige sind in den nahegelegenen Edeka gegangen und haben da Tüten aufgerissen, Obst etc. wohl auch angebissen


----------



## DarkScorpion (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Hänschen schrieb:


> In unserer Stadt sind auch Flüchtlinge in einer Turnhalle. Einige sind in den nahegelegenen Edeka gegangen und haben da Tüten aufgerissen, Obst etc. wohl auch angebissen


Das kann nicht sein. Die Medien zeigen ein gan anderes Bild und die Politik sagt, dass die alle ganz lieb sind. Und die sind ja so traumatisiert, dass sie nur in der Ecke sitzen. 

Alles Hetze hier vom braunen Mob


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Moon_Knight schrieb:


> @xnovoline
> UN-Truppen sind nicht gleich Deutsche Soldaten. Jedes Land kann ein UN-Mandat bekommen und (ein) Truppenkontingent(e) abkommandieren.
> Die Pakistani würden sich da mal wieder anbieten. Die haben das auch schon in Somalia gemacht.


Die pakistanische Armee hat nichts! Die sind nicht viel besser ausgerüstet als die Iraker. Die Pakistaner haben nur Kampferfahrung gegen die Taliban. Du willst jetzt also "ungeübte" Kämpfer in einen Krieg schicken, in dem 14 Länder rumballern? Da kämpfen unter anderem die stärksten Länder der Welt.

Keines dieser Länder kommt auf die Idee, sich zu verbünden - nein! Die unterstützen lieber verfeindete Gruppierungen und wollen so ans Ziel. Der zerfetzt da sein eigenes Volk und wir bekriegen uns über dritte selber.


----------



## Bester_Nick (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Ruptet schrieb:


> Lustig, wieso denkst du denn, ging die ganze Geschichte mit Assad in die Hose ? Du kannst mit bisschen Militär nicht ein ganzes Volk zum Schweigen bringen ... Der Typ hat einfach extrem starken Rückhalt in der Bevölkerung.
> Wieso sollte man abdanken, wenn man das Volk hinter sich hat und , teilweise bewiesenermaßen von außen finanzierte, Oppositionelle den Machthaber stürzen wollen ?
> 
> Während wir hier nur die Anti-Assad Demos zu sehen bekommen, marschieren dort zehntausende für Assad zB.... es sind diese beschissenen Medien, die uns manipulieren wollen, deswegen ist es so wichtig, die Nachrichten "weltweit" im Blick zu haben um sich eine anständige Meinung bilden zu können.



Ich bin gewiss kein Experte für Assad, genau genommen interessiere ich mich für den syrischen Konflikt erst seit der syrischen Volkswanderung nach Deutschland, aber ich denke mir einfach, wenn jemand über Jahre seine eigene Bevölkerung bombardiert, dann kann es für diesen jemand keine politische Zukunft geben. Oder wie soll das gehen? Soll er sich entschuldigen und dann ist wieder Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen? Dieser Konflikt hinterlässt tiefe Narben in der syrischen Bevölkerung und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die mit Assad jemals heilen können.

Und wenn du sagst, Assad hat einen extrem starken Rückhalt in der Bevölkerung, wie kann es dann sein, dass dort seit 2011 ein Bügerkrieg tobt, er mittlerweile nur noch ein Bruchteil seines Landes unter Kontrolle hat und halb Syrien auf der Flucht ist? Passt für mich nicht so ganz zusammen. Und auch deine Aussage, dass der Konflikt seine Ursache bei von außen finanzierten Oppositionellen hat, passt für mich nicht mit der Tatsache zusammen, dass ähnliche revolutionäre Bestrebungen in einem Dutzend anderer arabischer Länder stattfanden. Arabischer Frühling sagt dir doch sicherlich auch etwas oder? Oder meinst du wirklich, dass die revolutionären Bestrebungen in all den Ländern nicht von den Völkern selbst kamen, sondern von landesfremden Intressengruppen bewirkt wurden?


----------



## facehugger (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Hänschen schrieb:


> In unserer Stadt sind auch Flüchtlinge in einer Turnhalle. Einige sind in den nahegelegenen Edeka gegangen und haben da Tüten aufgerissen, Obst etc. wohl auch angebissen


Nunja, denen muss man halt (neben der Integration und der deutschen Sprache) noch beibringen, das man hier für diese Dinge auch bezahlen muss...

Gruß


----------



## Ruptet (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Ich bin gewiss kein Experte für Assad, genau genommen interessiere ich mich für den syrischen Konflikt erst seit der syrischen Volkswanderung nach Deutschland, aber ich denke mir einfach, wenn jemand über Jahre seine eigene Bevölkerung bombardiert, dann kann es für diesen jemand keine politische Zukunft geben. Oder wie soll das gehen? Soll er sich entschuldigen und dann ist wieder Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen? Dieser Konflikt hinterlässt tiefe Narben in der syrischen Bevölkerung und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die mit Assad jemals heilen können.
> 
> Und wenn du sagst, Assad hat einen extrem starken Rückhalt in der Bevölkerung, wie kann es dann sein, dass dort seit 2011 ein Bügerkrieg tobt, er mittlerweile nur noch ein Bruchteil seines Landes unter Kontrolle hat und halb Syrien auf der Flucht ist? Passt für mich nicht so ganz zusammen. Und auch deine Aussage, dass der Konflikt seine Ursache bei von außen finanzierten Oppositionellen hat, passt für mich nicht mit der Tatsache zusammen, dass ähnliche revolutionäre Bestrebungen in einem Dutzend anderer arabischer Länder stattfanden. Arabischer Frühling sagt dir doch sicherlich auch etwas oder? Oder meinst du wirklich, dass die revolutionären Bestrebungen in all den Ländern nicht von den Völkern selbst kamen, sondern von landesfremden Intressengruppen bewirkt wurden?


Hui...das wäre fast ne Wall of Text geworden, aber das passt nicht zum Thema - wenns dich wirklich interessiert, kannst mir eine PN schreiben.

Aber eines, wer soll Syrien sonst regieren ? Ein Rebell, ein Regime-Treuer oder jemand vom IS ? Soll es eine Militärdiktatur werden inkl. mehrer interner Machtkämpfe wie in anderen arabischen Ländern nach der Revolution ? Ohne Assad kein Syrien, erstmal.
Syrien hat starke Verbündete, Syrien wird nicht fallen.

Vielleicht sollten wir uns mal überlegen, unsere Regierung zu stürzen 


@Moon_Knight ; da kam mir einer zuvor  Über den Bild Artikel musste ich heute auch schon schmunzeln, die Stimmungsmache in unseren Medien ist wie immer berauschend.


----------



## Iconoclast (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Achtung, Achtung, der Fachkräfte-Dampfer aus Kulturbereicherungshausen ist wieder voll auf Tour. 

Bestellt und nicht bezahlt: FlÃ¼chtlinge legen Zalando rein - n-tv.de

Der Tag: Kuss lÃ¶st Randale in FlÃ¼chtlingsheim aus - n-tv.de

Ich weiß echt nicht mehr ob man jetzt täglich darüber lachen oder weinen soll.


----------



## Seeefe (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Iconoclast schrieb:


> Achtung, Achtung, der Fachkräfte-Dampfer aus Kulturbereicherungshausen ist wieder voll auf Tour.
> 
> Bestellt und nicht bezahlt: FlÃ¼chtlinge legen Zalando rein - n-tv.de
> 
> ...



Garnichts von beidem. Und wenn ersteres. 

Beide Vorfälle ereignen sich zu hauf im alltäglichen Leben. Wobei das zweite eher nur, wenn man über den Teich schaut. 

Hat rein garnichts mit Flüchtlingen zu tun.


----------



## thunderofhate (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Hat rein garnichts mit Flüchtlingen zu tun.


Alltäglich stehen sich in Deutschland 100 Leute, die sich verhauen wollen (wegen eines Kusses), gegenüber? 
Dachte, so etwas gibt es bisher nur in Berlin oder Hamburg, wenn libanesische Clans wieder Langeweile haben.


----------



## Threshold (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Hatte ich schon erwähnt, dass die Sache kompliziert ist?



Also, mir ist das sowieso schon immer schleierhaft gewesen, wieso Menschen nicht mit einander zusammenleben können, nur weil sie unterschiedlichen Glaubens sind.
Dabei unterscheiden sich die "Gläubigen" ja nicht mal großartig. Zumindest aus meiner Sicht. 
Und dann soll noch mal einer Sagen, dass Religion Frieden auf Erden bringt.


----------



## Seeefe (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



thunderofhate schrieb:


> Alltäglich stehen sich in Deutschland 100 Leute, die sich verhauen wollen (wegen eines Kusses), gegenüber?
> Dachte, so etwas gibt es bisher nur in Berlin oder Hamburg, wenn libanesische Clans wieder Langeweile haben.



Nö, aber geh mal aufs Oktoberfest und kuss die Freundin eines anderen Mannes, gucken wie er reagiert 


Oder lass mal zwei Schwule sich in Texas küssen, denke wäre keine so gute Idee.

Betrachtet man die Sache etwas weiter, ist es garnichts "außergewöhnliches" mehr, außer das halt alle 100 Leute direkt mitgemacht haben, aber andere Kultur andere Sitten


----------



## Rolk (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

In den Erstaufnahmelagern werden jetzt schon Bereitschaftspolizisten stationiert? Anscheinend lohnt es sich, zumindest spart es Benzingeld.


----------



## Sparanus (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Wenn wir davon ausgehen, dass die größten Kriege der Neuzeit rein gar nichts mit dem Glauben
zu tun hatten, darf man nicht davon ausgehen, dass Atheismus Kriege verhindert.


----------



## thunderofhate (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Betrachtet man die Sache etwas weiter, ist es garnichts "außergewöhnliches" mehr, außer das halt alle 100 Leute direkt mitgemacht haben, aber andere Kultur andere Sitten


Yo, darauf spielte ich doch an.

Es ist in Deutschland eben noch nichts Alltägliches, dass man direkt jeden seiner Mitmenschen der gleichen Ethnie bei einem Konflikt hinter sich stehen hat, unabhängig davon, ob er Verursacher und "schuld" war oder nicht.
Dieses Verhalten bezeichnete man im Bezug auf Deutsche übrigens als rechts.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn wir davon ausgehen, dass die größten Kriege der Neuzeit rein gar nichts mit dem Glauben
> zu tun hatten, darf man nicht davon ausgehen, dass Atheismus Kriege verhindert.


Aber Atheisten haben wenige Glaubenskriege. 
Somit auch kein Boko Haram, IS, AL Quaid a.... Oder andere Nervensägen


----------



## Iconoclast (7. Oktober 2015)

*Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

30 Polizeiwagen im Einsatz: Massenschlägerei in Hamburger Flüchtlingslager - N24.de

Macht immer wieder Spaß morgens die Nachrichten zu lesen. Kostet ja alles nix. Die Urlauber werden uns noch viel Spaß bereiten.


----------



## Lotto (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Hänschen schrieb:


> In unserer Stadt sind auch Flüchtlinge in einer Turnhalle. Einige sind in den nahegelegenen Edeka gegangen und haben da Tüten aufgerissen, Obst etc. wohl auch angebissen



Hier pilgern die Flüchtlinge täglich dauerhaft zum Aldi/Edeka. Gab schon Massenschlägerei, zudem wurden Kassiererinnen von den Flüchtlingen geschlagen. Seitdem gibts nen privaten Sicherheitsdienst in den beiden Supermärkten. Ergebnis: der Sicherheitsdienst wurde letztens von Flüchtlingen verprügelt.
Übrigens kaufen die Flüchtlinge vom Taschengeld hauptsächlich Alkohol und Tabakwaren. Bezahlt von unseren Steuergeldern...wir habens ja.


----------



## shadie (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Lotto schrieb:


> Hier pilgern die Flüchtlinge täglich dauerhaft zum Aldi/Edeka. Gab schon Massenschlägerei, zudem wurden Kassiererinnen von den Flüchtlingen geschlagen. Seitdem gibts nen privaten Sicherheitsdienst in den beiden Supermärkten. Ergebnis: der Sicherheitsdienst wurde letztens von Flüchtlingen verprügelt.
> Übrigens kaufen die Flüchtlinge vom Taschengeld hauptsächlich Alkohol und Tabakwaren. Bezahlt von unseren Steuergeldern...wir habens ja.



*Ironie an*

Das sind doch alles nur Stammtischparolen und das passiert doch nie!
Die Flüchtlinge sind für uns wertvolle Arbeitskräfte die wir so dringend brauchen, hoffentlich kommen noch mehr

*Ironie aus*

Ich sitze morgens auch nur so da wenn ich nachrichten lese  und frage mich, wie unsere Politiker das in den Griff bekommen wollen.

Früher oder später wird das unkontrollierbar.


----------



## Seeefe (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



shadie schrieb:


> *Ironie an*
> 
> Das sind doch alles nur Stammtischparolen und das passiert doch nie!
> Die Flüchtlinge sind für uns wertvolle Arbeitskräfte die wir so dringend brauchen, hoffentlich kommen noch mehr
> ...



Das Ding ist nur, von Flüchtlingen, welche brav zum Deutschunterricht gehen, werden 5 Zeilen geschrieben, weils langweilig ist. 

Flüchtlinge die sich eine Massenschlägerei liefern, das interessiert die Leute, das kommt auf die Titelseite.

Das muss man sich immer vor Augen halten, immer! und nicht nur beim Flüchtlingsthema.

Das ist allgemeiner Umgang mit Medien.


----------



## isnicable (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Das Ding ist nur, von Flüchtlingen, welche brav zum Deutschunterricht gehen, werden 5 Zeilen geschrieben, weils langweilig ist.
> 
> Flüchtlinge die sich eine Massenschlägerei liefern, das interessiert die Leute, das kommt auf die Titelseite.
> 
> ...



Und in drei Wochen gibt es wieder was neues über das in der Bild berrichtet und "keiner" denkt mehr über die Flüchtlinge nach.


----------



## Sparanus (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Das Ding ist nur, von Flüchtlingen, welche brav zum Deutschunterricht gehen, werden 5 Zeilen geschrieben, weils langweilig ist.



Guck mal SAT 1 Frühstücksfernsehen da hörst du nur gutes...


----------



## Rolk (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Das Ding ist nur, von Flüchtlingen, welche brav zum Deutschunterricht gehen, werden 5 Zeilen geschrieben, weils langweilig ist.
> 
> Flüchtlinge die sich eine Massenschlägerei liefern, das interessiert die Leute, das kommt auf die Titelseite.
> 
> ...



Naja, das funktioniert aber auch anderst rum. Das in Supermärkten Kassiererinnen geschlagen werden und Sicherheitsdienste nötig werden ist mir in den Massenmedien noch nicht begegnet. Höchstens vielleicht das sich Filialleiter anonym geäusert haben das Diebstähle massiv zugenommen haben.


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ich zitiere zur Bild nur zu gern meinen Nachbarn : "Ich lese die Lügen von Morgen lieber schon Heute" 

Des weiteren macht einer auf Arbeit um sein " Haus zu schützen " Krank/Blau/Urlaub (das ist noch unklar was es ist) um sein HAUS zu schützen, weil 2000 Flüchtlinge ankommen!
Nein, er ist nicht Rechts aber er hält so wenig wie ich von dem was Grad abgeht. (nein ich bin auch nicht rechts)

Aber was soll es? Solange die Politik erst merkt was schief läuft und nicht handelt gehen die Bürger eh auf die Barrikaden so wie mancher Flüchtling!


----------



## Imperat0r (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Rolk schrieb:


> Naja, das funktioniert aber auch anderst rum. Das in Supermärkten Kassiererinnen geschlagen wedern und Sicherheitsdienste nötig werden ist mir in den Massenmedien noch nicht begegnet. Höchstens vielleicht das sich Filialleiter anonym geäusert haben das Diebstähle massiv zugenommen haben.



Sowas darf man ja auch nicht schlecht reden, sonst wird direkt wieder die "Nazi Keule" geschwungen...
Die Flüchtlinge hatten eine traumatische Kindheit und viel Leid erfahren. Da ist das ganz normal, dass z.B Kassiererinnnen geschlagen werden


----------



## Seeefe (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Imperat0r schrieb:


> Sowas darf man ja auch nicht schlecht reden, sonst wird direkt wieder die "Nazi Keule" geschwungen...
> Die Flüchtlinge hatten eine traumatische Kindheit und viel Leid erfahren. Da ist das ganz normal, dass z.B Kassiererinnnen geschlagen werden



Ist mir so noch nicht untergekommen.  Wohl haben wir momentan quasi nur zwei Seiten. Entweder oder. Alles oder Nichts. Aber es gibt kaum Meinungen, die beide Seiten miteinander verknüpfen. 

Es gibt Gründe, wieso es zu den Auseinandersetzungen in Flüchtlingsheimen kommt, aber weder lese ich, das diese Dinge in den Medien verharmlost werden (in den Nachrichten der konkreten Fälle) oder man darüber nicht reden darf, weil sonst die Nazi Keule kommt. Mittlerweile meinen viele es kommt direkt die Nazikeule, wie in dem Zitat über mir. Nirgendwo stand was von Nazi, aber hauptsache sagen, sie wird geschwungen...

Es wird doch mittlerweile immer mehr kritisiert, wie die mit dem Flüchtlingsproblem umgegangen wird. 

Nur, wenn man entweder oder ist, sieht man die jeweils andere Seite natürlich nicht.


Und um nochmal genauer auf deinen Post einzugehen. Ich habe nirgends gelesen, das irgendwo jemand gesagt hat, sowas sei Normal.


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Ist mir so noch nicht untergekommen.  Wohl haben wir momentan quasi nur zwei Seiten. Entweder oder. Alles oder Nichts. Aber es gibt kaum Meinungen, die beide Seiten miteinander verknüpfen.
> 
> Es gibt Gründe, wieso es zu den Auseinandersetzungen in Flüchtlingsheimen kommt, aber weder lese ich, das diese Dinge in den Medien verharmlost werden (in den Nachrichten der konkreten Fälle) oder man darüber nicht reden darf, weil sonst die Nazi Keule kommt. Mittlerweile meinen viele es kommt direkt die Nazikeule, wie in dem Zitat über mir. Nirgendwo stand was von Nazi, aber hauptsache sagen, sie wird geschwungen...
> 
> ...



Bis auf die letzten 5 Seiten wurde man beim vertreten seiner Meinung ins rechte Eck gestellt bzw. hinterfragt was man noch ausser das sie Flüchtlinge sind gegen sie hat deswegen wird das jetzt provisorisch geschrieben um den Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen!


----------



## Seeefe (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



na DIE Glaskugel ! schrieb:


> Bis auf die letzten 5 Seiten wurde man beim vertreten seiner Meinung ins rechte Eck gestellt bzw. hinterfragt was man noch ausser das sie Flüchtlinge sind gegen sie hat deswegen wird das jetzt provisorisch geschrieben um den Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen!



Wie ich schon sagte. 

Es gibt überwiegend nur entweder oder. 

Für die einen kommen nur Menschen mit heiligen Schein rüber, für die anderen Sozialschmarotzer. 

Wenn die Seite der Sozialschmarotzer was sagt, kommt die andere Seite eben mit rechten Sachen an. Sagt die heiligen Schein Seite was, sind diese für die andere Seite die realitätsfremden, naiven, etc. 


Beide Seiten nehmen sich nicht viel in der Auseinandersetzung mit Kontra-Meinungen. 


Ich fände es erfreulich, wenn es irgendwann eine dritte Seite gibt, mit der Mischung aus der ersten und zweiten, diese Gruppe ist nämlich heute noch mehr als nur eine Minderheit. Anders wird man das Problem auch vernünftig nicht in den Griff bekommen.


----------



## shadie (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Ist mir so noch nicht untergekommen.  Wohl haben wir momentan quasi nur zwei Seiten. Entweder oder. Alles oder Nichts. Aber es gibt kaum Meinungen, die beide Seiten miteinander verknüpfen.
> 
> Es gibt Gründe, wieso es zu den Auseinandersetzungen in Flüchtlingsheimen kommt, aber weder lese ich, das diese Dinge in den Medien verharmlost werden (in den Nachrichten der konkreten Fälle) oder man darüber nicht reden darf, weil sonst die Nazi Keule kommt. Mittlerweile meinen viele es kommt direkt die Nazikeule, wie in dem Zitat über mir. Nirgendwo stand was von Nazi, aber hauptsache sagen, sie wird geschwungen...
> 
> ...



Du schwingst die Keule vielleicht nicht, andere Mitglieder tun das jedoch sehr wohl.
Deshalb habe ich auch seit Wochen dazu nichts mehr geschrieben weil es mir zu blöd war.

Klar muss man beide Seiten sehen.
Wir haben in unserem Ort auch Beispiele, wie es gut funktionieren kann mit Flüchtlingen.

Bei uns gab es noch keine "Problem" bzw. Schlägereien.

Wenn ich jedoch bei Stern TV einen Bürgermeister eines 4000 Seelenortes sehe und der (nur weil in seinem Ort alte Ammikasernen stehen) 1000 Flüchtlinge zu geordnet bekommt,
dann wundert mich nix mehr, dass es da täglich eskaliert.

Ich finde die Entwicklung des Themas aktuell auch sehr krass.
Vor 2 Monaten habe ich das ganze bereits als kritisch angesehen, mir wurde aber hier im Forum geschrieben, dass das alles potentielle Arbeitskräfte sind.

1 monat später revidieren bestimmte politiker welche eindeutig NICHT der rechten Szene zuzuordnen sind Ihre eigenen Aussagen und behaupten, es wäre nur ein Bruchteil der ankommenden menschen überhaupt für den deutschen Markt geeignet.

Was mich auch etwas "stört" ist das Thema, "wir haben ja genug Geld für die Flüchtlinge und außerdem wird an anderen Stellen noch mehr Geld verfeuert".
Was sind dass denn für Argumentationen?

Es gibt Jahr für Jahr schleichende Kürzungen / das Rentenalter wird ständig angepasst / Versicherungsbeiträge erhöht.

Woher kommt das wohl?
Man bekommt als deutscher Bürger nicht einmal mehr Altersteilzeit weil unsere Regierung diese sang und klanglos hat streichen lassen.

Wenn an Ecken, welche den Ruhestand der eigenen Bevölkerung erleichtern, bereits gespart wird, kann von Überfluss an Geld in DE keine Rede sein.


Ich betone hier auch wieder (warum auch immer!) ich gehöre nicht ins rechte Lager, habe ich auch noch nie und werde ich nie.
Aber meiner Meinung nach läuft aktuell einiges schief und ich frage mich, wenn hier endlich mal nach dauerhaften Lösungen gesucht wird und nicht ständig irgendwo Geld reingepumpt wird um der aktuellen Situation wenigstens etwas Herr zu werden / um dann nächstes Jahr wieder das selbe /eventuell noch größere Problem auf dem tisch zu haben.

Ich bin echt gespannt was da die nächsten Wochen passieren wird.


----------



## Bester_Nick (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Das Ding ist nur, von Flüchtlingen, welche brav zum Deutschunterricht gehen, werden 5 Zeilen geschrieben, weils langweilig ist.
> 
> Flüchtlinge die sich eine Massenschlägerei liefern, das interessiert die Leute, das kommt auf die Titelseite.
> 
> ...



Wenn sich statistisch gesehen einer von 100 Flüchtlingen daneben benimmt, dann sind das bei 500.000 Flüchtlingen 5000 Flüchtlinge die sich daneben benehmen. Mit den Taten dieser 5000 kann man natürlich jeden Tag Zeitungen füllen und ein ganz furchtbares Bild von Flüchtlingen zeichnen. Tun die Zeitungen zum Glück nicht - die berichten auch viel Positives über das Gros der Flüchtlinge.

Wenn sich aber jemand ins Forum stellt und gezielt nur negative Berichte verlinkt gepaart mit spöttischen Pauschalurteilen über Flüchtlinge, dann braucht er sich nicht wundern, wenn er in die rechte Ecke gestellt wird. Denn das ist genau das, was Rechte tun: Immer das Kind mit dem Bade ausschütten, um gegen Flüchtlinge Stimmung zu machen.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Moon_Knight schrieb:


> @xNoVoLiNE
> Die Pakistani haben nicht? Da bist du auf dem völlig falschen Dampfer. Die Pakistani stehen eigentlich im kalten Krieg mit den Indern seit... immer. Deren Geheimdienst ist einer der besten und gefürchtetsten auf der ganzen Welt.
> Die sind so militant, wie kaum ein Zweiter.
> UN-Kontingente werden btw natürlich auch durch die UN finanziert.



Also, ich habe bis jetzt keine große, selbstständige Kampfhandlung von ihnen gesehen.

Was ich unter großen, selbstständigen Kampfhandlungen verstehe?
USA: Irakkrieg (mit UK)
USA: Afghanistankrieg
Irak: Islamischer Staat-Krieg (mit späterer Hilfe von der NATO)

Von den Pakistanern kenne ich bis jetzt nur den Kampf gegen die Taliban.
Das ist der einzige Kampf, den sie selbst durchgeführt haben (der mir jetzt bekannt ist!).


----------



## Rolk (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Wenn sich statistisch gesehen einer von 100 Flüchtlingen daneben benimmt, dann sind das bei 500.000 Flüchtlingen 5000 Flüchtlinge die sich daneben benehmen. *Mit den Taten dieser 5000 kann man natürlich jeden Tag Zeitungen füllen und ein ganz furchtbares Bild von Flüchtlingen zeichnen*. Tun die Zeitungen zum Glück nicht - die berichten auch viel Positives über das Gros der Flüchtlinge.



Was aber absolut nicht gemacht wird, im Gegenteil. Da gäbe es noch viel grössere Kaliber um ein schlechtes Bild von Flüchtlingen zu zeichnen, als ein paar Schlägereien. Wurde bisher schon das Massenphänomen vom bedrohen christlicher Flüchtlinge oder anderer Minderheiten in den Erstaufnahmestellen an die grosse Glocke gehängt? Oder das Vergewaltigungsproblem in den Erstaufnahmestellen? Das geht doch schon in Richtung Vertuschung...


----------



## Bester_Nick (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

*Rolk* 

 Ich habe das alles bereits aus den Mainstream-Medien erfahren und auch du könntest es nicht wissen, wäre darüber nicht berichtet worden. So what? Du musst auch bedenken, dass viele Behauptungen über Vergewaltigungen, Bedrohungen etc. bislang nur Hörensagen sind. Da muss erst einmal von Polizei ermittelt werden, ehe seriöse Zeitungen das an die große Glocke hängen können.


----------



## Ruptet (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Wenn sich statistisch gesehen einer von 100 Flüchtlingen daneben benimmt, dann sind das bei 500.000 Flüchtlingen 5000 Flüchtlinge die sich daneben benehmen. Mit den Taten dieser 5000 kann man natürlich jeden Tag Zeitungen füllen und ein ganz furchtbares Bild von Flüchtlingen zeichnen. Tun die Zeitungen zum Glück nicht - die berichten auch viel Positives über das Gros der Flüchtlinge.
> 
> Wenn sich aber jemand ins Forum stellt und gezielt nur negative Berichte verlinkt gepaart mit spöttischen Pauschalurteilen über Flüchtlinge, dann braucht er sich nicht wundern, wenn er in die rechte Ecke gestellt wird. Denn das ist genau das, was Rechte tun: Immer das Kind mit dem Bade ausschütten, um gegen Flüchtlinge Stimmung zu machen.



Wen interessiert denn bitte, ob ein Flüchtling brav den Deutschunterricht besucht ? Das ist kein Erfolg, das ist eine Selbstverständlichkeit, der aus Respekt gegenüber dem Gastgeberland nachgegangen wird bzw. werden sollte.
Wenn Flüchtlinge, die gerade von Deutschland "gerettet" wurden, einen Menschen ausrauben, Sicherheitskräfte zusammenschlagen und ganze Gebäude verwüsten, dann interessiert uns das sehr wohl, denn das ist KEINE Selbstverständlichkeit und wird in unserer Gesellschaft nicht akzeptiert.

1 von 100 klingt mir sehr optimistisch, aber Statistiken dazu wird es wohl so bald nicht geben ... würde ja nur die Massen anstacheln.


----------



## Seeefe (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Ruptet schrieb:


> 1 von 100 klingt mir sehr optimistisch, aber Statistiken dazu wird es wohl so bald nicht geben ... *würde ja nur die Massen anstacheln*.



Ich zitiere mich mal selbst: 



Seeefe schrieb:


> Wie ich schon sagte.
> Wenn die Seite der Sozialschmarotzer was sagt, kommt die andere Seite  eben mit rechten Sachen an. Sagt die heiligen Schein Seite was, sind  diese für die andere Seite die realitätsfremden, naiven, etc.
> 
> 
> Beide Seiten nehmen sich nicht viel in der Auseinandersetzung mit Kontra-Meinungen.


----------



## Sparanus (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Meiner Meinung nach, hat man das Problem in der breiten Masse der Gesellschaft derart klein geredet,
dass es jetzt für die Gegenseite umso leichter ist diese Behauptung glaubwürdig zu widerlegen.
Man hat es gar nicht mehr nötig unglaubwürdig zu übertreiben, weil selbst 1% Kriminelle gefühlt 1000 mal höher ist,
als die Willkommen-Fraktion allen klar machen wollte.


----------



## Nickles (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Hans-Werner Sinn: "Rentenalter muss steigen, um Flüchtlinge zu ernähren" - DIE WELT
So wirds auch kommen.
Zusammengefasst: DeM Michel wird seine Sozialwohnung wegen Eigenbedarf gekündigt, dann darf er für unterm Mindestlohn arbeiten und das auch noch 10 Jahre länger.
Was soll man da noch sagen? Geil. Refutschis welcome.


----------



## Rolk (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Herrje und ich habe zuletzt immer grün gewählt, weil ich den schwarzen den Atomausstieg nicht alleine überlassen wollte. 

Kann es sein das jetzt wo langsam auch die unschönen Berichte veröffentlicht werden, versucht wird diese zu diffarmieren? Hatte gerade eine Zeit lang das Radio an. Da wird schon wieder versucht  zu relativieren und von Einzelfällen , Übertreibungen und privaten Medienberichten gesprochen.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Moon_Knight schrieb:


> So ein Quark. Um ein ruhiges Gebiet, in dem ein Flüchtlingsauffanglager von benötigter Größe entstehen soll, zu sichern und zu bewachen, muss man doch keine Angriffskriege o.ä. geführt haben?
> Das kann jede Hinterhofsarmee ab dem zweiten Tag ihrer Gründung.
> Zumal wie gesagt die Pakistani alles andere als nicht ernst zu nehmen sind.


 
Wer redet denn hier von einem Flüchtlingsauffanglager? Es ging um diesen Post hier von dir:


Moon_Knight schrieb:


> @xnovoline
> UN-Truppen sind nicht gleich Deutsche Soldaten. Jedes Land kann ein UN-Mandat bekommen und (ein) Truppenkontingent(e) abkommandieren.
> Die Pakistani würden sich da mal wieder anbieten. Die haben das auch schon in Somalia gemacht.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Und die zitierte Antwort war zu: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...ings-und-asylproblematik-445.html#post7745937
> Aufmerksamkeitsspanne unter 0, hm?


Es geht doch jetzt darum, dass ich fragte, ob man da jetzt noch Deutschland reinschicken soll.
Daraufhin meintest du, dass das die Pakistaner machen können.
Ich schrieb daraufhin, dass sie kaum Erfahrung in solchen Kriegen haben, was laut deiner Aussage faktisch falsch ist.
Plötzlich meintest du irgendwas von Flüchtlingslagern.

Ich verstehe jetzt nicht, wieso du von "Pakistaner im Krieg in Syrien" zu "Pakistaner richten Flüchtlingslager ein und bewachen dieses" springst.

Aber damit ich jetzt nicht noch mit meiner Aufmerksamkeitsspanne auf unter -2 rutsche, zeige ich dir doch einfach mal unsere Konversation:



Spoiler






xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Das klappt nicht. In Syrien herrscht ein Bürgerkrieg und ein Stellvertreterkrieg. Ich stelle dir mal kurz eine Übersicht zusammen:
> 
> In Syrien kämpfen/kämpft...
> 
> ...





Moon_Knight schrieb:


> @xnovoline
> UN-Truppen sind nicht gleich Deutsche Soldaten. Jedes Land kann ein UN-Mandat bekommen und (ein) Truppenkontingent(e) abkommandieren.
> Die Pakistani würden sich da mal wieder anbieten. Die haben das auch schon in Somalia gemacht.





xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Die pakistanische Armee hat nichts! Die sind nicht viel besser ausgerüstet als die Iraker. Die Pakistaner haben nur Kampferfahrung gegen die Taliban. Du willst jetzt also "ungeübte" Kämpfer in einen Krieg schicken, in dem 14 Länder rumballern? Da kämpfen unter anderem die stärksten Länder der Welt.
> 
> Keines dieser Länder kommt auf die Idee, sich zu verbünden - nein! Die unterstützen lieber verfeindete Gruppierungen und wollen so ans Ziel. Der zerfetzt da sein eigenes Volk und wir bekriegen uns über dritte selber.





Moon_Knight schrieb:


> @xNoVoLiNE
> Die Pakistani haben nicht? Da bist du auf dem völlig falschen Dampfer. Die Pakistani stehen eigentlich im kalten Krieg mit den Indern seit... immer. Deren Geheimdienst ist einer der besten und gefürchtetsten auf der ganzen Welt.
> Die sind so militant, wie kaum ein Zweiter.
> UN-Kontingente werden btw natürlich auch durch die UN finanziert.
> Außerdem werden sie wohl nicht als "Invasoren" interpretiert, da sie auch stark muslimisch geprägt sind.





xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Also, ich habe bis jetzt keine große, selbstständige Kampfhandlung von ihnen gesehen.
> 
> Was ich unter großen, selbstständigen Kampfhandlungen verstehe?
> USA: Irakkrieg (mit UK)
> ...





Moon_Knight schrieb:


> So ein Quark. Um ein ruhiges Gebiet, in dem ein Flüchtlingsauffanglager von benötigter Größe entstehen soll, zu sichern und zu bewachen, muss man doch keine Angriffskriege o.ä. geführt haben?
> Das kann jede Hinterhofsarmee ab dem zweiten Tag ihrer Gründung.
> Zumal wie gesagt die Pakistani alles andere als nicht ernst zu nehmen sind.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Laber nicht. Ich habe "meinen Vorschlag" abgegeben.
> 
> Du hast ihn dann kommentiert und von Deutschen Truppen geredet. Ich habe dir erklärt, was man unter UN-Truppen versteht. Dass du dir da was eigenes spinnst, dafür kann ich nichts.


Gut, dann haben wir wohl aneinander vorbeigeredet. 
Mir ging es nicht um die Flüchtlinge, sondern um den Syrien-Krieg und dass es zu gefährlich ist, dort einzumarschieren. Dass du meintest, dass die Pakistaner da ein Lager aufbauen sollen und nicht, wie ich das verstand, dort kämpfen sollen, hat wohl die komplette Konversation gekippt.


----------



## Verminaard (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Rolk schrieb:


> Herrje und ich habe zuletzt immer grün gewählt, weil ich den schwarzen den Atomausstieg nicht alleine überlassen wollte.
> 
> Kann es sein das jetzt wo langsam auch die unschönen Berichte veröffentlicht werden, versucht wird diese zu diffarmieren? Hatte gerade eine Zeit lang das Radio an. Da wird schon wieder versucht  zu relativieren und von Einzelfällen , Übertreibungen und privaten Medienberichten gesprochen.


Ist wie auf hoher See.
Je nach dem wohin die Umfragen treiben. Man will irgendwie an der Macht bleiben..


----------



## CPFUUU (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Wer etwas Aufmerksam die Berichterstattung verfolgt dem wird nicht entgangen sein das Russland in Syrien alle CIA Camps platt gemacht hat.
Die Infos über die Camps können sie nur von ihren Leuten beim IS haben, eine Reaktion der Amerikaner ist eigentlich nicht erfolgt.

Das heißt wohl das Putin zusammen mit Assad Syrien aufrollen will und bedeutet ein Potential von locker 10mio weiteren Flüchtlingen.  (nur aus Syrien!)
Diese Geo Strategie ist halt billig und effektiv gegen "wir retten die ganze Welt" Deutschland.  Viel Spaß euch und euren Zukunftsplänen


----------



## Woohoo (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Im ?Maischberger?-Talk: Bizarre Forderung von Plapper-Künast: Polizisten sollen im Einsatz bei Muslimen die Schuhe ausziehen - Deutschland - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten
> 
> Herje, wir tragen die Schuld. Unsere Polizisten ziehen ihre Schuhe bei Einsätzen nicht aus. Dann dürfen sie sich nicht beschweren, wenn es eskaliert.
> Die Grünen haben echt zu viel an Atommüll geleckt.



Frau Künast hatte auch erhebliche Schwierigkeiten mit dem Wort "deutsch". Dieses Wort hat Sie wirklich angewidert. 



Münchner Runde im Bayrischen Fernsehen: Frau Maria von Weiser (Komiteemitglied der UNICEF-Deutschland):

- 5 Mio wären doch auch zu bewältigen
-Warum patroulliert die Marine im Mittelmeer und holt die Leute nicht ab und bringt Sie direkt nach Lampedusa

Warum nicht Transportmaschinen in die ganze Welt schicken und die Leute abholen. 



Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Wenn ich Oppositioneller oder IS-Knallkopf wäre, würde ich mich langsam aber sicher nach einem Exil umsehen.



Welcome to germany.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Frau Künast hatte auch erhebliche Schwierigkeiten mit dem Wort "deutsch". Dieses Wort hat Sie wirklich angewidert.


Irgendwie hat die Grünen Jule den Schuss nicht gehört, manchen Politikern würde man wirklich wünschen das die Taubstumm und Blind sind.
Warum nicht gleich Schuhwerk sparen, dazu Rikschas als Streifenwagen.

Wenn wirklich verlangt wird das Beamte sich der Schuhe entledigen dann kann man auch ein Kopftuchverbot fordern und was weiss der Teufel nicht noch auch. Gleichzeitig gehören hier aber auch Kruzifixe verboten


----------



## CPFUUU (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Ne, das wird den Krieg schneller beenden, als jede andere Maßnahme.
> Die USA haben - wie schon mehrfach von mir erklärt - die Opposition fallen lassen (keine Flugabwehr gegen Russland). Damit haben die keine Wahl: entweder ergeben sie sich und unterwerfen sich Assad oder sterben beim aussichtslosen Widerstand.
> Putin hat ja heute das Angebot an die "Freie syrische Armee" unterbreitet, sich in die Reihen von Assad zu begeben.
> Der IS ist eigentlich damit auch chancenlos. Nur noch eine Frage der Zeit, bis Assad mit Russland und dem Iran die Kontrolle erlangen und sich dann ihnen zuwenden.
> Wenn ich Oppositioneller oder IS-Knallkopf wäre, würde ich mich langsam aber sicher nach einem Exil umsehen.



Den Krieg schneller beenden ? Der geht jetzt mit Putin erst richtig los. Alles was da los getreten wird kommt bei uns an.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Es lässt sich derzeitig wohl kaum abschätzen was das Eingreifen bringt oder nicht, aber es ist Zeit zum handeln.


----------



## Threshold (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Wenn ich Oppositioneller oder IS-Knallkopf wäre, würde ich mich langsam aber sicher nach einem Exil umsehen.



Der Irak ist ja jetzt nicht so weit weg.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Die fühlen sich halt in der Masse recht sicher und es wird als deren rechtsfreier Raum deklariert. Leider ist oft in der Politik Rosarot und Scheuklappen ein gern genutztes Mittel. 
Wenn die Wilden bei Merkel und Co im Vorgarten randalieren würden dann sähe es bestimmt anders aus, der Hauptanteil des Landes ist eben nur 2. Wahl


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Hier finden sich ein paar unerträgliche Aussagen, die von rechten Dumpfbacken zum Thema gesagt wurden:
Quiz: Wer hat's gesagt, rechtsextreme Dumpfbacke oder CSU-Politiker? - Gerechtigkeit - bento


----------



## Woohoo (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Hier finden sich ein paar unerträgliche Aussagen, die von rechten Dumpfbacken zum Thema gesagt wurden:
> Quiz: Wer hat's gesagt, rechtsextreme Dumpfbacke oder CSU-Politiker? - Gerechtigkeit - bento



Bis auf die Aussage mit der Patrone sind die Statements doch sehr moderat bis selbstverständlich.  
Z.B.:

_"Nicht jeder, der in der Welt unterwegs ist, kann automatisch zu uns kommen."_



Keine Gewaltaufrufe etc. , die man in manch anderen Kommentarspalten lesen konnte.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Woohoo schrieb:


> Bis auf die Aussage mit der Patrone sind die Statements doch sehr moderat bis selbstverständlich.


Was für Dich moderat ist, nennen andere, wie der Textschreiber, übliche Aussagen von dumpfen Rechtsradikalen. Es sind pauschalierende und ganz allgemein verurteilende Aussagen. Das nennt man auch Rassismus. Aber das geht in die Köpfe so vieler nicht rein. In einem Rechtsstaat werden nicht Gruppen verurteilt, sondern Taten von Menschen.


----------



## Threshold (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

War das mit dem Sozialamt der Welt nicht die AvD?
Und hat nicht die CSU den Spruch von denen geklaut?


----------



## DarkScorpion (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Also ich muss echt sagen, das die Sprüche garnicht weltfremd sind. Schaut euch doch mal die einwanderungsbestimmungen der USA an.

Und ja es sind keine Flüchtlinge mehr, da sie mehrere Sichere Staaten durchquert haben. Es sind zum größten Teil Einwanderer


----------



## Sparanus (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> War das mit dem Sozialamt der Welt nicht die AvD?


Ein Automobilclub?

Oder meinst du ADV, den Alldeutschen Verband?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Also ich muss echt sagen, das die Sprüche garnicht weltfremd sind. Schaut euch doch mal die einwanderungsbestimmungen der USA an.
> 
> Und ja es sind keine Flüchtlinge mehr, da sie mehrere Sichere Staaten durchquert haben. Es sind zum größten Teil Einwanderer


Genau, diese moralisch verwerflichen Menschen haben zu Zeiten der Nazis zeitweise keine und in der Summe kaum Juden aufgenommen und nicht nach humanitären Kriterien eine Auswahl getroffen, sondern nach nationalökonomischen. Genau darum wurde auch in unserer Verfassung festgehalten, dass jedem Menschen in großer und oder das Leben bedrohender Not Asyl zu gewähren ist. Fassbomben in Syrien sind ein Grund für Asyl, das hat mit Einwanderung nichts zu tun.

Wer gegen das Grundgesetz agitiert, kommt nicht aus der Mitte unserer Gesellschaft. Das man Straftäter verurteilt, das es in vielen Asylantenheimen unhaltbare Zustände gibt, ist alles schön und gut, wird aber von einzelnen Menschen gemacht. Diese, und nur genau diese werden in einem Rechtsstaat zur Rechenschaft gezogen. Oder magst Du im Gegenzug genauso dumpfbackige Pauschalierungen von linksextremen mit Aussagen wie "Jeder Mann ist ein potentieller Vergewaltiger".  Auf Basis solcher Aussagen gibt es durchaus massive Diskriminieren gegen Männer. Auch das muss nicht sein, weil es durchaus, wenn auch selten und eher Einzelfälle, Männer gibt, die nicht vergewaltigen.



Sparanus schrieb:


> ...


Nein, gemeint sind die rechtsradikalen Dumpfbacken im AfD, einem Sammelbecken des braunen Dünnpiffs. Aber im Einzelfall scheint es sogar im AfD verantwortungsbewußte Menschen zu geben, heißt es gerüchteweise. Wahrscheinlich aber ist die Quote vernünftiger Menschen im AfD geringer, als von Straftätern innerhalb der Flüchtlinge.


----------



## DarkScorpion (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Nochmal für dich gaaaaanz langsaaaaaam.

99% der derzeitigen Einwanderer sind keine Flüchtlinge weil sie nach geltendem Recht illegal nach Deutschland eingereist sind. 

Das ist Fakt. Es sind illegale Einwanderer und genau so sollte man sie auch behandeln


----------



## Sparanus (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Nein, gemeint sind die rechtsradikalen Dumpfbacken im AvD, einem Sammelbecken des braunen Dünnpiffs. Aber im Einzelfall scheint es sogar im AvD verantwortungsbewußte Menschen zu geben, heißt es gerüchteweise. Wahrscheinlich aber ist die Quote vernünftiger Menschen im AvD geringer, als von Straftätern innerhalb der Flüchtlinge.


Für mich ist der AvD das hier:
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Automobilclub_von_Deutschland
Oder was meinst du?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> 99% der derzeitigen Einwanderer sind keine Flüchtlinge weil sie nach geltendem Recht illegal nach Deutschland eingereist sind.


Das entscheidest aber nicht Du, sondern Gerichte. Jeder Fall wird geprüft und jeder Fall wird entschieden, dauert aber etwas. Die Quote der anerkannten Asylanten ist deutlich oberhalb von 1%. Wie kommst Du auf so eine populistische Zahl? Das ist das, was gemeinhin als braune Stimmungsmache bezeichnet wird. Du solltest besser prüfen, wem Du Informationen glaubst.

Aktuell werden ca. 25% der Flüchtlinge offiziell anerkannt, siehe Seite 9:
https://www.bamf.de/SharedDocs/Anla...lle-zahlen-zu-asyl.pdf?__blob=publicationFile


----------



## DarkScorpion (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Das unsere Mutti Murksel gerade gegen geltendes EU Recht verstößt  (Dublin Abkommen) sollte auch dir bekannt sein.

Und meinetwegen bin ich ein Nazi,  wenn ich Angst habe das die mittlerweile 1,5 Millionen Ausländer plus ca nochmal 3 Millionen an Familiennachreise in Deutschland bleiben.


----------



## Threshold (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Nein, gemeint sind die rechtsradikalen Dumpfbacken im AfD, einem Sammelbecken des braunen Dünnpiffs. Aber im Einzelfall scheint es sogar im AfD verantwortungsbewußte Menschen zu geben, heißt es gerüchteweise. Wahrscheinlich aber ist die Quote vernünftiger Menschen im AfD geringer, als von Straftätern innerhalb der Flüchtlinge.



Ach ja, AfD. Ich hatte immer was von Alternative von Deutschland im Blick. 
Da kannst du mal sehen, wie sehr mir solche Parteien am Hintern vorbei gehen. 



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Das unsere Mutti Murksel gerade gegen geltendes EU Recht verstößt  (Dublin Abkommen) sollte auch dir bekannt sein.



Na ja, welches EU Land verstößt denn nie gegen EU Richtlinien?


----------



## Threshold (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ich kenne REgionalparteien und Nischengesockse halt nicht so gut. 
Also AfD, CSU und sowas.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ganz offiziell wurde Dublin für Syrienflüchtlinge ausgesetzt. 
Asylbewerber: Die deutsche Dublin-Irritation |Â ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Ich hab mich schon gewundert, weil der interessierte User AvD auch übernommen und jetzt rauseditiert hat.
> War schon am googeln.


Ich kenne doch son Mist auch nicht.  
Und als Vertippkönigin darf ich auch V und F verwechseln..  



Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Nein.
> 
> Man hat nur spontan entschlossen, sich gerade nicht daran zu halten.
> Quelle: deine Verlinkung


Wobei ich mir, ohne den Vertrag von Dublin in Gänze bewertet zu haben, nicht  sicher bin, ob es eine "kann" oder "muss" Regel ist. Bisher war mir immer eindeutig klar, dass wir Flüchtlinge aus sicheren Drittstaaten zurücksenden DÜRFEN. Es zu MÜSSEN wäre etwas anderes.

Ich fragt mal meine Juristenfreunde. Es bleibt dann trotzdem die humanitäre Seite. Und Ausnahmen für Kriegsflüchtlinge zu machen, gerade für Syrer, halte ich für akzeptabel. Es geht nicht um alle Flüchtlinge, insbesondere nicht um anerkannte Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge aus Albanien; die sollen ihr befriedetes Land aufbauen.


----------



## Sparanus (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Ich kenne doch son Mist auch nicht.
> Und als Vertippkönigin darf ich auch V und F verwechseln..


Nur Dumpfbacken machen solche Fehler 

EDIT:
Teil von Merkels Interview gesehen:
"Man kann nicht um 3000km Grenze einen Zaun ziehen"

Ja Frau Merkel wir brauchen doch nicht um ganz Deutschland eine Grenze ziehen...


----------



## Verminaard (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja Frau Merkel wir brauchen doch nicht um ganz Deutschland eine Grenze ziehen...


Reicht wenn sie einen um ihr Anwesen hat.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Nur Dumpfbacken machen solche Fehler .


Und Wurstfinger auch!  Ich werde versuchen, besser zu kontrollieren, was ich in Eile tippe.



Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Warum? Wegen unserer gemeinsamen Vergangenheit? Weil wir uns kulturell so nahe stehen?


Richtig, Damaskus ist eine der ältesten immer noch bewohnten Städte der Welt, eine Wiege 
der Kultur seit der Steinzeit, als Siedlungsraum Ausgangspunkt der Phönizischen Kultur,
die den gesamten Mittelmeerraum prägte.

Syrien hat wenig mit Ziegenhirten in der Wildnis zu tun. Die Syrer werden sich ähnlich wie 
die Perser verhalten, die mit dem Sturz des Schahs 1978 zu zigtausenden nach Deutschland
kamen. Diese Gruppe hat sich perfekt integriert, ohne Eigenständigkeit zu verleugnen, ist gut
gebildet und heute ein angenehmer und tragender Teil der Gesellschaft. Der Bildungsstand 
der Perser ist überdurchschnittlich hoch. Mit Syrern wird es ähnlich laufen, so die Prognosen.

Vor dieser Entwicklung mag der ungebildete Rechte Angst haben, weil er von der nächsten 
Gruppe überholt wird, während der gemeine Rechte in dritter Generation in Armut und
von Sozialhilfe lebt.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Diese Gruppe hat sich perfekt integriert, ohne Eigenständigkeit zu verleugnen, ist gut
> gebildet und heute ein angenehmer und tragender Teil der Gesellschaft. Der Bildungsstand
> der Perser ist überdurchschnittlich hoch. Mit Syrern wird es ähnlich laufen, so die Prognosen.
> 
> ...



Ja klar, Syrer sind natürlich alle ausgebildete Ärzte und Ingenieure, wenn es Messerstechereien in Asylheimen gibt sind das natürlich nur Übungen für einen chirurgischen Eingriff...
Aber der Ossi ist natürlich ein blöder ungebildeter Rechter, ist klar... Nur mal zur Info, Sachsen schneidet bei den PISA-Tests immer gut ab, aber im toleristischen bunten Niedersachsen klappt es nun mal nicht so gut.


----------



## Pokerclock (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Der Thread ist wegen Aufräumarbeiten und zur Beruhigung aller vorerst geschlossen.

EDIT

Wieder offen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Wahrscheinlich lesen wir alle unterschiedliche Quellen. Natürlich suche ich selektiv die Nachrichten, die Mut machen. Z.B. sowas:
Syrische Flüchtlinge sind überdurchschnittlich gebildet | MDR.DE

Es ist aber auch mehr das Gespräch, aus dem ich Hoffnung ziehe. Persische Auswanderer kenne ich seit vierzig Jahren gut.
In Hannover gibt es eine recht große Gemeinde, viele ehemalige  Kommilitonen sind Perser etc. Und in den Gesprächen
kommen syrische Flüchtlinge sehr gut weg. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn diese Hoffnungen erfüllt werden. Aber es kann
auch anders kommen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Nur liest man wenig darüber und die Masse mag eher die Randale wegen der Auflagenstärke


----------



## Threshold (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich lesen wir alle unterschiedliche Quellen. Natürlich suche ich selektiv die Nachrichten, die Mut machen. Z.B. sowas:



Letztendlich kannst du immer Artikel finden, die eine Seite besonders hervorheben oder eben in einem negativen Licht stehen lassen.
Medien machen Meinung, nicht nur am Stammtisch, sondern auch in weiten Teilen der Bevölkerung und Medienkonzerne wie Springer und Bertelsmann sorgen dafür, dass eine Meinung gewinnen wird.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ich halte die Banden- und Sippenbildung in Flüchtlingslagern alles andere als witzig und für völlig unnötig.
Das sollte sich legen, wenn die Flüchtlinge ein festes Dach über dem Kopf haben. Was ich von befreundeten
Kurden z.B über Verteilen von Hilfsgütern gehört habe, deckt sich nicht wirklich mit unseren Ansprüchen.
Feudale Strukturen sind dort immer noch extrem ausgeprägt. Aber Syrien ist eine andere Nummer.


----------



## Threshold (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich halte die Banden- und Sippenbildung in Flüchtlingslagern alles andere als witzig und für völlig unnötig.



Ist aber nicht einfach.
Wenn du in ein fremdes Land kommst, mit einer dir fremden Kultur, dann bindest du dich an das, was du kennst. Also deine Leute und deine Kultur.
Sowas "aufzulösen" ist alles andere als mal so eben gemacht.


----------



## Iconoclast (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich halte die Banden- und Sippenbildung in Flüchtlingslagern alles andere als witzig und für völlig unnötig.
> Das sollte sich legen, wenn die Flüchtlinge ein festes Dach über dem Kopf haben.



Es gibt hier drei Hochhäuser die abgerissen werden sollten und in denen jetzt Flüchtlinge sitzen. Die haben da ihre "eigenen" Buden, änderr nichts am Palaver, dem Müll und Kloppereien. Deine Sichtweise ist nichts anderes als unrealistisches linkes Wunschdenken.


----------



## Bester_Nick (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Es würde schon helfen, wenn man Flüchtlingslager nicht vierfach überbelegen und jedem Flüchtling eine adäquate Betreuung zukommen lassen würde. Aber das ist ja momentan leider nicht möglich...


----------



## Threshold (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Es würde schon helfen, wenn man Flüchtlingslager nicht vierfach überbelegen und jedem Flüchtling eine adäquate Betreuung zukommen lassen würde. Aber das ist ja momentan leider nicht möglich...



Sehe ich auch so. Man darf die Leute nicht sich selbst überlassen oder dass freiwillige Helfer "verbrannt" werden.
Der Staat muss sich der Aufgabe stellen und nicht nur leere Worthülsen schwingen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Iconoclast schrieb:


> Es gibt hier drei Hochhäuser die abgerissen werden sollten und in denen jetzt Flüchtlinge sitzen.


Das glaube ich Dir und trotzdem ist das alleine schwer zu bewerten.

Wo kommen sie her, wie lange sind sie hier, dürfen sie irgend etwas machen, gibt es Perspektiven etc.
Wir haben hier ein Demonstrationscamp mitten in der Stadt, dort leben geduldete Flüchtlinge. Dieser
rechtlose Zustand ist extrem problemetisch. Man darf nicht arbeiten, keine Ausbildung oder ein Studium
machen etc. Und daneben sehen die Flüchtlinge relativen Reichtum. 

Die Lösung ist schwer, die schiere Menge der Flüchtlinge alles andere als hilfreich. Ich habe keine Ahnung,
was in Syrien passieren wird. Ein möglicher Fall wäre eine starke Allianz von Russen, Iraner, Syren und Kurden,
die sich weite Teile des Iraks einverleiben. Dann werden die Flüchtlingströme erst richtig los gehen und es kann
von Flächenbrand bis hin zu Befriedung alles passieren. Assat halte ich für einen Massenmörder, der vor den
internationalen Weltgerichtshof muss. Aber das wird Russland zu verhindern wissen.

Als in Europa große Krisen waren, konnten wir nach Amerika, Afrika oder Australien auswandern. Wohin
sollen heute Flüchtlinge auswandern? Das Boot ist anders gefüllt als früher. Es gibt keine Freiräume mehr.
Wobei Amerika und Australien auch nicht leer waren, und sich die Europäer alles andere als humanistisch
verhalten haben.


----------



## Bester_Nick (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

*Moon_Knight* 

Doch, das glaube ich schon.

Flüchtlinge: Massenschlägereien in Asylheimen - was steckt dahinter? - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Flüchtlingsheim Friedland: Freundliches Lächeln ersetzt Ordnungsdienst - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Split99999,

Friedland hat eine andere Erfahrung mit Flüchtlingen, andere Ausstattungen etc. Die machen das schon lange. Ich kenne das Lager seit Kindertagen, meine Eltern begannen dort ihr Leben im freien Westen. Dagegen sind viele andere Gemeinden einfach nur überrannt, hilflos und alleingelassen. Aber die Erfahrung sollte man teilen.

Vielleicht reicht der NDR als neutraler Berichterstatter, denn auch in Friedland platzt alles aus den Nähten. 
Friedland platzt aus allen NÃ¤hten | NDR.de - Nachrichten - Niedersachsen - Braunschweig/Harz/GÃ¶ttingen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ich frage mich trotzdem warum man erst so viel Zeit ins Land gehen lässt um zu reagieren, die Politik nicht auf einen grünen Zweig kommt. Man liest derzeitig so wenig darüber wie die Verteilung innerhalb der Eu geplant ist wie auch die Abschiebung derer die durch das Raster fallen. Ich würde mir mehr Rechte den ausführenden Organen wünschen besonders wenn es um Akzeptanz der hiesigen Gesetze angeht


----------



## CPFUUU (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Hardheim:*Benimmregeln für Flüchtlinge voller Klischees und Vorurteile - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Haha so was kann nur wieder aus unserer pussy Kultur kommen. Die islamisch geprägten Massen werden sicher einsehen das schwul sein hier ganz normal ist.
Und wenn sie sich nicht an die Regeln halten, werden sie ganz doll ausgeschimpft. Im Ernst manchmal denke ich dieses Land ist so fällig


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Hardheim:*Benimmregeln für Flüchtlinge voller Klischees und Vorurteile - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Niedlich. Aber der Teil mit dem Nicht heiraten war Geil. 
Oje jetzt wird die Gegend meiner Oma voll mit Flüchtlingen geflutet. Wahrscheinlich krallen sie sich auch bald Die Laudaer Kaserne oder nehmen den alten Bahnhof XD


----------



## Iconoclast (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Hab ich mir auch gedacht. Was meint ihr was hier im Sommer los ist, wenn die Mädels in Hotpants und Bikini rumtanzen. 

Auch der Knaller ist ja, dass man anscheinend noch sagen muss, dass man anderes Eigentum nicht betritt. Wenn hier einer auf meinem Grundstück rumturnt und sich im Garten bedient, der kricht direkt mit dem Klappspaten eins auf die Birne und kann sich zu den Baumwurzeln gesellen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Iconoclast schrieb:


> [...] Wenn hier einer auf meinem Grundstück rumturnt und sich im Garten bedient, der kricht direkt mit dem Klappspaten eins auf die Birne und kann sich zu den Baumwurzeln gesellen.


Lies Dich in den Begriff "Verhältnismäßigkeit der Mittel" ein. Das könnte Dir eine Menge juristischen Ärger ersparen.
Es muss mehr vorliegen, als der Angriff auf einen Gartenstuhl, der als Bagatelle eingestuft wird. Ruf die Polizei und
dokumentiere mit Fotos die Tat und den Täter, dass ist eindeutig der sicherere Weg.

Aber zurück zum Thema, hier ist ein möglicher Schlüssel zur Lösung begraben, wir sollten anerkannten Asylanten das 
Recht zu arbeiten einräumen:
Flüchtlinge erhalten nur selten Arbeitsgenehmigungen - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Threshold (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich frage mich trotzdem warum man erst so viel Zeit ins Land gehen lässt um zu reagieren



Weil Merkel, wie Kohl auch, immer zuerst versucht, ein Problem auszusetzen, um zu schauen, ob es nicht von selbst wieder verschwindet.
Und wenn das eben nicht klappt, fällt ihr das dann vor die Füße. 
Und dann sagt sie, dass wir das schaffen. Das hat sie über den Klimawandel gesagt, über den Atomausstieg und nun über die Flüchtlingswelle.


----------



## Dennisth (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Dieser rechtlose Zustand ist extrem problemetisch. Man darf nicht arbeiten, keine Ausbildung oder ein Studium
> machen etc. Und daneben sehen die Flüchtlinge relativen Reichtum.



Tolle Logik, wenn ich selber nichts habe, auf der Flucht bin und endlich in meinem Traumland angekommen bin und dann diesen "relativen Reichtum" sehe, dann darf ich natürlich Klauen, randalieren und Gesetze brechen, weil der ANDERE es ja besser als ich hat? 
Wäre es nicht wirklich so, wäre es ja noch lustig. 

Ja die Flüchtlinge dürfen hier nicht arbeiten, keine Ausbildung oder gar ein Studium anfangen, WEIL sie höchstwahrscheinlich kein Deutsch und mit Glück etwas Englisch können, aber das reicht hier nicht. Für so Nebenjobs reicht es meistens noch aus, aber bei meiner Ausbildung / Studium brauchte ich Zeugnisse + Qualifikationen um dort anzufangen und ich glaube nicht, dass die Flüchtlinge diese Sachen mitgenommen haben.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Als in Europa große Krisen waren, konnten wir nach Amerika, Afrika oder Australien auswandern. Wohin
> sollen heute Flüchtlinge auswandern? Das Boot ist anders gefüllt als früher. Es gibt keine Freiräume mehr.
> Wobei Amerika und Australien auch nicht leer waren, und sich die Europäer alles andere als humanistisch
> verhalten haben.



Ich behaupte mal, dass die meisten EU-Länder sich so verhalten haben, weil Merkel ja alle zu uns (Deutschland) gerufen hat und die Länder den Flüchtlingen eh nicht so viel "geboten" haben wie wir hier. Für die anderen Länder sind es halt Flüchtlinge und keine Mitbürger. Natürlich müssen die dann sparen, aber wie du schon richtig erkannt hast, wollen die meisten das nicht, sondern lieber im "Luxus" leben.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Lies Dich in den Begriff "Verhältnismäßigkeit der Mittel" ein. Das könnte Dir eine Menge juristischen Ärger ersparen.
> Es muss mehr vorliegen, als der Angriff auf einen Gartenstuhl, der als Bagatelle eingestuft wird. Ruf die Polizei und
> dokumentiere mit Fotos die Tat und den Täter, dass ist eindeutig der sicherere Weg.
> 
> ...



Tolle Idee, die Polizei hat ja eh zu wenig zu tun mit den "Flüchtlingen":




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9yN_hn933B0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das ist doch einfach nur ein schlechter Witz. Christen müssen Angst in Deutschland haben, dass sie verfolgt werden. Müssen ja echt super Kandidaten sein, die von "verfolgten" zu Verfolgern werden. Solche Personen bereichern doch unsere Kultur und gehen bestimmt auch an Deutschen Fach-Hochschulen studieren und lassen sich von einer Deutschten, blonden Dozentin bestimmt etwas beibringen


----------



## Iconoclast (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Wie viele wollen nicht, dass Merkel den Nobelpreis bekommt? 76%? Stellt euch mal vor die würde den bekommen und die Bevölkerung fühlt sich noch mehr hintergangen als so schon. Heidewitzka .

Ein Arbeitskollege hatte aber eine nette Geschäftsidee. Paintball-Anlagen neben den Heimen aufbauen und das Ganze "Erlebniswelt Syrien - Fühlen sie sich wie zu Hause" nennen. Sowas von makaber aber irgendwie musste auch jeder lachen, selbst die eher verhaltenen Frauen. 

Auf der anderen Seite auch traurig, wie weit es schon gekommen ist, du kannst echt jeden hier Fragen, egal ob auf der Arbeit, im Fitnesscebter oder in der Siedlung. Die haben alle die Krawatten voll.


----------



## Bester_Nick (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Den Friedensnobelpreis hat eine Gruppe aus Tunesien bekommen, weil sie sich für pluralistische Demokratie einsetzt. So eine Gruppe muss es auch irgendwann in Syrien geben, damit das Land zum Frieden kommen und die mittelalterlichen Verhaftungen abschütteln kann.

Nobelpreis: Friedensnobelpreis für Nationales Dialog-Quartett in Tunesien - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Woohoo (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich frage mich trotzdem warum man erst so viel Zeit ins Land gehen lässt um zu reagieren, die Politik nicht auf einen grünen Zweig kommt. Man liest derzeitig so wenig darüber wie die Verteilung innerhalb der Eu geplant ist wie auch die Abschiebung derer die durch das Raster fallen. Ich würde mir mehr Rechte den ausführenden Organen wünschen besonders wenn es um Akzeptanz der hiesigen Gesetze angeht



Es war vor allem auch vorhersehbar was da auf uns zu wandert. Da laufen 1 -2 Mio Menschen durch Europa und "plötzllich waren Sie da" als ob das niemand gesehen hat. 
Zudem sind die Konfliktherde schon ein paar Jahre alt. 

Wenn man Vorkehrungen (z.B. Unterkünfte, Senkung der Anreize, Abstimmung mit der EU) hätte treffen wollen wäre demnach genug Zeit gewesen.


Ein Bürger aus Hochheim am Main hat Strafanzeige gegen Bundeskanzlerin  Merkel wegen "bandenmäßigen Einschleusens von Ausländern" gestellt: 
Flüchtlingskrise: Strafanzeige gegen Merkel und de Maizière: "Bandenmäßiges Einschleusen von Ausländern" | hr-info


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Dennisth schrieb:


> Tolle Logik, wenn ich selber nichts habe, auf der Flucht bin und endlich in meinem Traumland angekommen bin und dann diesen "relativen Reichtum" sehe, dann darf ich natürlich Klauen, randalieren und Gesetze brechen, weil der ANDERE es ja besser als ich hat?
> Wäre es nicht wirklich so, wäre es ja noch lustig.


Wo schreibe ich mit einem Satz, dass es erlaubt ist, zu klauen?
Ich beschreibe nur die Situation. Wenn man Menschen provoziert,
sollte man sich nicht wundern, wenn sie darauf reagieren. 

In welchem Studium braucht man Deutsch, wenn die meisten
Vorlesungen eh in Englisch abgehalten werden? Du warst an
keiner Universität, scheint es mir. Außerdem würdest Du Dich
wundern, wie schnell manche Menschen lernen. 

Die meisten europäischen Länder sind leider keineswegs mit
uns zu vergleichen. Es überwiegen nationalistische Tendenzen.
Die haben in einer EU eigentlich nix zu suchen. Das müssen 
Länder wie Ungarn lernen, oder wieder austreten. 

Du meinst also, die Polizei hätte weniger zu tun, wenn jeder
wild gewordene Gartenzwerg jeden erschlägt, der den eigenen
Garten betritt? Du hast eine merkwürdige Einstellung.

Die im Grundgesetz verankerte Religionsfreiheit wird in Deutschland
von immer weniger Gruppen akzeptiert. Es soll doch wirklich Menschen
geben, die andere ablehnen, nur weil diese dem Islam folgen. Wenn
jemand die Schulpflicht in Deutschland hinter sich brachte und diese
fundamentalen Grundgesetze nicht versteht, ist in meinen Augen bei
diesen Menschen Hopfen und Malz verloren.



Iconoclast schrieb:


> Wie viele wollen nicht, dass Merkel den Nobelpreis bekommt? 76%?


50% der Deutschen sollen schon direkt Flüchtlingen geholfen haben. 
Ist das dann eine Minderheit?


----------



## Dennisth (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wo schreibe ich mit einem Satz, dass es erlaubt ist, zu klauen?
> Ich beschreibe nur die Situation. Wenn man Menschen provoziert,
> sollte man sich nicht wundern, wenn sie darauf reagieren.



Verstehe.... Deine "Lösung" ist also diese Leute nicht zu provozieren, sie nicht neben "reichen" Leuten einziehen zu lassen und ihnen alle Möglichkeiten eines Deutschen Bürgers und noch mehr zu bieten, weil genau warum? 
Das ist so lächerlich. Wenn die sich "provoziert" fühlen, nur weil der "Nachbar" mehr Geld hat, dann sollte man solche Personen direkt wieder abschieben. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> In welchem Studium braucht man Deutsch, wenn die meisten
> Vorlesungen eh in Englisch abgehalten werden? Du warst an
> keiner Universität, scheint es mir. Außerdem würdest Du Dich
> wundern, wie schnell manche Menschen lernen.



Soweit ich das von meinen Mitstudenten gehört habe ist das einzige Fach wo Englisch gesprochen wird, der Englisch-Kurs und sonst ist die Sprache Deutsch und das Skript gibt es vielleicht noch auf Englisch. 

Ich brauche mich nicht zu wundern, ob und wie schnell jemand etwas lernen will. Ich bezweifle sehr stark, dass die ganzen "Flüchtlinge" so schnell deutsch lernen wollen. Wieso auch? Mit ihrem "Ich aus Syrien." und "Ich nix verstehen" kommen die doch verdammt weit. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die meisten europäischen Länder sind leider keineswegs mit
> uns zu vergleichen. Es überwiegen nationalistische Tendenzen.
> Die haben in einer EU eigentlich nix zu suchen. Das müssen
> Länder wie Ungarn lernen, oder wieder austreten.



Jaja die bösen Länder die ihre eigene Kultur und das eigene Volk für wichtiger erachten als die "Kultur" und den "Glauben" der "Flüchtlinge" 
Was meinst du denn was hier los wäre, wenn jemand in Deutschland sich eine Deutschlandflagge aufstellen oder unsere Nationalhymne anhören würde? Das wäre ein gefundenes Fest für die "Nazi"-Schreier  

Falls es noch nicht klar sein sollte:
Flüchtling -> Gast -> hat sich anzupassen -> wenn nicht fliegt er
Asyl -> Gast -> hat sich anzupassen -> wenn nicht fliegt er
Bürger -> Bewohner -> hat sich anzupassen -> wenn nicht Knast

Rainer Wendt hat schon recht mit seinen Aussagen, auch wenn du denkst das wir uns den Flüchtlingen anpassen sollen und ihnen alles durchgehen lassen sollen, weil sie ja so "traumatisiert" sind.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Du meinst also, die Polizei hätte weniger zu tun, wenn jeder
> wild gewordene Gartenzwerg jeden erschlägt, der den eigenen
> Garten betritt? Du hast eine merkwürdige Einstellung.



Ist doch ganz einfach:
Ein hoher Zaun um ein Grundstück heißt, dass es nicht betreten werden soll. Das wissen selbst die "Flüchtlinge". Tut man es doch, kann es je nachdem wer dort wohnt ganz übel ausgehen. Ich würde einer fragwürdigen, größeren? fremden Person die interessiert auf meinem Grundstück rumläuft auch eine mit der Schippe überziehen. Wer weiß was diese Person wollte. Könnte ja ein Einbrecher, Krimineller oder gesuchter Mörder sein der sich ein neues Opfer / Bleibe sucht. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die im Grundgesetz verankerte Religionsfreiheit wird in Deutschland
> von immer weniger Gruppen akzeptiert. Es soll doch wirklich Menschen
> geben, die andere ablehnen, nur weil diese dem Islam folgen. Wenn
> jemand die Schulpflicht in Deutschland hinter sich brachte und diese
> ...



Religionsfreiheit bedeutet, dass ich an das Glauben kann, was ich für richtig halte, SOLANGE ich keine anderen Menschen damit einschränke. Diese "Extrem-Flüchtlinge" glauben aber, dass jeder der nicht zu ihrem Glauben gehört ein "Ketzer" ist und "beseitigt" werden sollte. Sieh dir das auf der vorherigen Seite verlinkte Video an. Christen die verfolgt und misshandelt werden, weil sie einen anderen Glauben haben...



interessierterUser schrieb:


> 50% der Deutschen sollen schon direkt Flüchtlingen geholfen haben.
> Ist das dann eine Minderheit?



Das Wort "sollen" drückt aus, dass es ein Schätzwert ist und mal davon abgesehen: Statistiken kann man sich immer so zurecht biegen wie man sie gerade braucht...


----------



## Threshold (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Dennisth schrieb:


> Falls es noch nicht klar sein sollte:
> Flüchtling -> Gast -> hat sich anzupassen -> wenn nicht fliegt er
> Asyl -> Gast -> hat sich anzupassen -> wenn nicht fliegt er
> Bürger -> Bewohner -> hat sich anzupassen -> wenn nicht Knast



Dass man sich an die Gesetze des Landes halten sollte, indem man lebt, sollte doch klar sein.


----------



## Z28LET (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Woohoo schrieb:


> Ein Bürger aus Hochheim am Main hat Strafanzeige gegen Bundeskanzlerin  Merkel wegen "bandenmäßigen Einschleusens von Ausländern" gestellt:
> Flüchtlingskrise: Strafanzeige gegen Merkel und de Maizière: "Bandenmäßiges Einschleusen von Ausländern" | hr-info




Ich wars nicht!


----------



## shadie (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> 50% der Deutschen sollen schon direkt Flüchtlingen geholfen haben.
> Ist das dann eine Minderheit?



Von welcher Quelle stammt diese zahl?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Hardheim:*Benimmregeln für Flüchtlinge voller Klischees und Vorurteile - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> Haha so was kann nur wieder aus unserer pussy Kultur kommen. Die islamisch geprägten Massen werden sicher einsehen das schwul sein hier ganz normal ist.
> Und wenn sie sich nicht an die Regeln halten, werden sie ganz doll ausgeschimpft. Im Ernst manchmal denke ich dieses Land ist so fällig


Über die Wortwahl kann man streiten und es schon traurig das so etwas überhaupt nötig ist. Wenn man allerdings direkt permanent damit konfrontiert wird kann es eben mal schwer fallen sachlich zu bleiben und es im Beamtendeutsch zu verfassen



Threshold schrieb:


> Weil Merkel, wie Kohl auch, immer zuerst versucht, ein Problem auszusetzen, um zu schauen, ob es nicht von selbst wieder verschwindet.
> Und wenn das eben nicht klappt, fällt ihr das dann vor die Füße.
> Und dann sagt sie, dass wir das schaffen. Das hat sie über den Klimawandel gesagt, über den Atomausstieg und nun über die Flüchtlingswelle.


Ja die Liste der Glanzleistungen ist schon recht lang und deutlich



Woohoo schrieb:


> Es war vor allem auch vorhersehbar was da auf uns zu wandert. Da laufen 1 -2 Mio Menschen durch Europa und "plötzllich waren Sie da" als ob das niemand gesehen hat.
> Zudem sind die Konfliktherde schon ein paar Jahre alt.
> 
> Wenn man Vorkehrungen (z.B. Unterkünfte, Senkung der Anreize, Abstimmung mit der EU) hätte treffen wollen wäre demnach genug Zeit gewesen.
> ...


Natürlich kamen die plötzlich. Jeder Gamer kennt es wenn Artefakte schlagartig in der Landschaft auftauchen. Das Ding mit der Strafanzeige ist mal richtig geil, allerdings frage ich mich ob die Behörden es für voll nehmen



Threshold schrieb:


> Dass man sich an die Gesetze des Landes halten sollte, indem man lebt, sollte doch klar sein.


Es gibt aber immer welche die sogar in der ursprünglichen Heimat sich wie eine offene Hose benehmen.


Gott sei Dank das Merkel bei der Bämbelverleihung leer ausgegangen ist. Ansonsten wäre es nicht mein Land


----------



## Iconoclast (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



shadie schrieb:


> Von welcher Quelle stammt diese zahl?



Wahrscheinlich von so unabhängigen Seiten wie Pro Asyl. 
Die Behauptung passt nämlich absolut nicht ins restliche Bild. Zumal wenn da schon "sollen" steht.


----------



## shadie (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Iconoclast schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich von so unabhängigen Seiten wie Pro Asyl.
> Die Behauptung passt nämlich absolut nicht ins restliche Bild. Zumal wenn da schon "sollen" steht.



Aus dem Grund frage ich nach, denn auch in meinem bekanntenkreis + in der Firma in der ich arbeite (250 Mitarbeiter) ist der Anteil der Zeit findet um zu helfen verschwindend gering.

Von 50% kann ich hier nicht sprechen.


----------



## Iconoclast (9. Oktober 2015)

*Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Eben, sind auch meine Erfahrungen. Die Unterhaltungen gestern beim Friseur unter den Leuten gingen auch alle in Richtung "Schnauze voll".

Dazu aktuell: Stimmung in der Bevölkerung kippt: Mehrheit sieht Deutschland überfordert - N24.de


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Dennisth schrieb:


> Jaja die bösen Länder die ihre eigene Kultur und das eigene Volk für wichtiger erachten als die "Kultur" und den "Glauben" der "Flüchtlinge"


Solange die Menschen gegeneinander kämpfen und nicht miteinander leben wird es nicht weiter gehen, wird es Kriege geben und alle damit verbundenen Probleme. Weitweite Fragen wie leerfischen der Weltmeere, Umweltverschmutzung und Ressourcenverbrauch werdne nicht gelöst. Ich hatte in den siebziger Jahren naiv gehofft, dass es besser werden könnte. Aber ich war leider zu idealistisch. Der Mensch im allgemeinen ist zu kurzsichtig, um über nahe Grenzen, wie z.B. die eigene Staatsgrenze, hinauszuschauen. Die EU war ein sehr guter Gedanke, aber sie wird nicht von den Bewohnern getragen.

Vielleicht schafft es das erste intelligente Leben in ferner Zukunft auf der Erde, weiter zu kommen als wir und zu intergalaktischen Reisen aufzubrechen. Der Menschen wird sich immer mit Habgier, Neid und Missgunst die Zukunft verbauen.

Prost


----------



## Woohoo (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die EU war ein sehr guter Gedanke, aber sie wird nicht von den Bewohnern getragen.



Vielleicht braucht die EU, wie viele Staatenbildungen vor Ihr, einen einigenden Konflikt bei dem man gemeinsam gegen eine Bedrohung einsteht. 

Wenn sich irgendwo anders auch Leben entwickelt wird es wohl die gleichen Schwierigkeiten und gesellschaftliche Probleme entwickeln wie wir hier. Zudem Thema hatte mal der Prof. Lesch eine Sendung gemacht. Damals als er noch eine gute Sendung auf Alpha gemacht hat.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Es wäre ja schön wenn die EU sich zusammenreißen würde und sich der Lage gemeinsam stellt und das sogar mit allen möglichen Mitteln


----------



## Sparanus (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Vielleicht braucht die EU, wie viele Staatenbildungen vor Ihr, einen einigenden Konflikt bei dem man gemeinsam gegen eine Bedrohung einsteht.


Einigungskriege oder was? 
Deswegen das mit der Ukraine, Russland soll uns den Krieg erklären und wenn wir gewinnen, haben wir nur noch die EU^^
-Ironie aus-

BTT:
Ich muss Moon_Knight in allen Punkten recht geben.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Bei uns in der Unterkunft wurden nun 5 neue Miele Waschmaschinen aufgestellt. Das in unserer kleinen Halle so viele Leute Platz haben, die alle ihr Geraffel waschen müssen? Wow. Anscheinend sollen die entweder dauerwaschen oder die sind für lange geplant, sonst hätte man ja auch 250 Euro Bauknecht Mist nehmen können. Aber fünf 600+ Euro Maschinen. Stark.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Bei uns in der Unterkunft wurden nun 5 neue Miele Waschmaschinen aufgestellt. Das in unserer kleinen Halle so viele Leute Platz haben, die alle ihr Geraffel waschen müssen? Wow. Anscheinend sollen die entweder dauerwaschen oder die sind für lange geplant, sonst hätte man ja auch 250 Euro Bauknecht Mist nehmen können. Aber fünf 600+ Euro Maschinen. Stark.


Du weißt doch, so gut gebildete Fachkräfte brauchen nur das Beste... 
Der Merkel sind Flüchtlinge auch vollkommen egal, sie will nur nach außen gut dar stehen.


----------



## shadie (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Bei uns in der Unterkunft wurden nun 5 neue Miele Waschmaschinen aufgestellt. Das in unserer kleinen Halle so viele Leute Platz haben, die alle ihr Geraffel waschen müssen? Wow. Anscheinend sollen die entweder dauerwaschen oder die sind für lange geplant, sonst hätte man ja auch 250 Euro Bauknecht Mist nehmen können. Aber fünf 600+ Euro Maschinen. Stark.



Wenn du wüsstest, was da noch für unnützes Zeug Geld ausgegeben wird / du würdest dich grün und blau ärgern.

Ich plaudere aber mal nicht aus dem Nähkästchen aber es ist nicht zuviel verraten, dass da die Waschmaschinen Dreck dagegen sind.


----------



## fipS09 (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Du weißt doch, so gut gebildete Fachkräfte brauchen nur das Beste...
> Der Merkel sind Flüchtlinge auch vollkommen egal, sie will nur nach außen gut dar stehen.




Wie hier über Menschen geurteilt wird die man noch nie getroffen hat verschlägt mir die Sprache. Schubladendenken hoch zehn.

Und Merkel mag ich auch nicht.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



fipS09 schrieb:


> Wie hier über Menschen geurteilt wird die man noch nie getroffen hat verschlägt mir die Sprache. Schubladendenken hoch zehn.
> 
> Und Merkel mag ich auch nicht.


Ich erlebe und höre es in meiner Heimatstadt täglich was in den Heim hier abgeht...


----------



## Desrupt0r (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



shadie schrieb:


> Wenn du wüsstest, was da noch für unnützes Zeug Geld ausgegeben wird / du würdest dich grün und blau ärgern.
> 
> Ich plaudere aber mal nicht aus dem Nähkästchen aber es ist nicht zuviel verraten, dass da die Waschmaschinen Dreck dagegen sind.



Sag mal ein paar Beispiele


----------



## shadie (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Desrupt0r schrieb:


> Sag mal ein paar Beispiele



Das wird nicht passieren da es durch meinen Arbeitsvertrag untersagt ist darüber zu schreiben/reden


----------



## Iconoclast (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



fipS09 schrieb:


> Wie hier über Menschen geurteilt wird die man noch nie getroffen hat verschlägt mir die Sprache. Schubladendenken hoch zehn.
> 
> Und Merkel mag ich auch nicht.



Lebst du hinterm Mond oder warum die Aussage. Die Leute sind ungebildet, zum Großteil, das ist ein Fakt, der sich Stunde für Stunde erneut bestätigt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Bei uns in der Unterkunft wurden nun 5 neue Miele Waschmaschinen aufgestellt. Das in unserer kleinen Halle so viele Leute Platz haben, die alle ihr Geraffel waschen müssen? Wow. Anscheinend sollen die entweder dauerwaschen oder die sind für lange geplant, sonst hätte man ja auch 250 Euro Bauknecht Mist nehmen können. Aber fünf 600+ Euro Maschinen. Stark.


Da geht kaum einer stumpf in den Laden und kauft blind 5 Maschinen, entweder " Sachspende " oder Spezialpreis. Bei der Menge an Leuten wird die Maschine aber sicherlich bei 24/7 noch Überstunden schieben



Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Bei uns wurde jetzt zum ersten Mal seit 1945 der Katastrophenfall ausgerufen.
> Angeblich aber nur aus rechtlichen und organisatorischen Gründen.
> Hoffentlich stimmt es.
> Wegen Flüchtlingen: Main-Taunus-Kreis ruft Katastrophenfall aus - Hessen - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten
> ...


Generell gibt es sicherlich Fachkräfte unter denen, die Frage ist allerdings ob diese mit der hiesigen Ausbildungsverordnung überein stimmt. Dazu kommt aber noch das Sprachproblem


----------



## Rolk (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Die Fachkräftelüge ist doch schon lange ein offenes Geheimniss. Ich staune aber immer wieder selbst wie lange und dreist der Quatsch verbreitet wurde. Klar sind wir deutschen auf Fachkräfte aus Irak, Afghanistan, Balkan, Eritrea und jetzt zuletzt aus Syrien angewiesen.


----------



## Woohoo (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Da geht kaum einer stumpf in den Laden und kauft blind 5 Maschinen, entweder " Sachspende " oder Spezialpreis. Bei der Menge an Leuten wird die Maschine aber sicherlich bei 24/7 noch Überstunden schieben
> 
> 
> Generell gibt es sicherlich Fachkräfte unter denen, die Frage ist allerdings ob diese mit der hiesigen Ausbildungsverordnung überein stimmt. Dazu kommt aber noch das Sprachproblem



Und hoffentlich wurden auch alle Zeugnisse etc. mitgenommen.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=67&v=4KKZhhVSijc


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Alles auf dem Handy gespeichert


----------



## facehugger (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ich sag dazu nur dieses, wer immer (auch als *Kriegsflüchtling)* hierherkommt und Asyl beantragt:

sollte froh sein, hier aufgenommen zu werden und keine überzogenen Forderungen stellen und ungerechtfertigt herummäkeln
sollte sich benehmen und bereit sein sich anzupassen (letzteres natürlich erst recht, wenn man plant länger zu bleiben und hier zu arbeiten) 
sollte unsere Gesetze achten sowie unsere Lebensweise/Denken/Religion etc...
sollte nicht erwarten, das man ihn bis zum Sankt Nimmerleinstag über den Sozialstaat durchfüttert 

wer diese *ach sooo harten* Verhaltensmaßregeln nicht erfüllen will und andere (ob das nun Einheimische sind oder nicht) wie auch immer schädigt, sollte mMn direkt wieder abgeschoben werden. Denn, die Hand die einen füttert, beißt man nicht. 

So und nun könnt ihr mich direkt als Nazi und/oder Mitmenschenhasser abstempeln

Gruß


----------



## Rolk (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



facehugger schrieb:


> So und nun könnt ihr mich direkt als Nazi und/oder Mitmenschenhasser abstempeln



Willkommen im Club.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> So und nun könnt ihr mich direkt als Nazi und/oder Mitmenschenhasser abstempeln


Ich habe Mutti Merkel deinen Post zugesandt, die wird dich jetzt verhauen.
Ok das war dann mal Spaß. Warum soll man nicht auch harte Worte wählen, deswegen ist man ja kein A.... Das man Flüchtlingen helfen sollte ist ja klar aber deswegen wird noch lange nicht der Hintern gepudert denn das Leben ist eben kein Ponyhof


----------



## fipS09 (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Iconoclast schrieb:


> Lebst du hinterm Mond oder warum die Aussage. Die Leute sind ungebildet, zum Großteil, das ist ein Fakt, der sich Stunde für Stunde erneut bestätigt.





Das zweifelt keiner an, trotzdem diffamiert man niemanden Aufgrund seiner Bildung. Hat man nur mit Bildung ein Recht auf Asyl? Hauptschüler raus oder wie?

Typisches alle Menschen sind gleich nur manche sind gleicher.

Wenn jede Stunde ein Kölner eine Straftat begeht sind ja auch nicht alle Kölner Schwerkriminelle. So wird hier aber von den Flüchtlingen geredet.


----------



## fipS09 (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



facehugger schrieb:


> Ich sag dazu nur dieses, wer immer (auch als *Kriegsflüchtling)* hierherkommt und Asyl beantragt:
> 
> sollte froh sein, hier aufgenommen zu werden und keine überzogenen Forderungen stellen und ungerechtfertigt herummäkeln
> sollte sich benehmen und bereit sein sich anzupassen (letzteres natürlich erst recht, wenn man plant länger zu bleiben und hier zu arbeiten)
> ...





Bis auf das mit der Religion stimm ich dir sogar zu, so eine Gehirnwäsche sollte man einfach lassen. Fakt ist aber auch das sich hier an 5 Negativbeispielen aufgegeilt wird, aber von den 800000Flüchtlingen wahrscheinlich weit mehr als 90% total unaufällig sind. Schwarze Schaafe gehören abgeschoben, und das am besten schnellstmöglich.

Aber das was hier geredet wird ist wie wenn im Ausland jemand sagt alle Deutschen sind Nazis, wegen einer Minderheit (ja Minderheit) werden alle schlecht gemacht. Was meinste du wieviele Hartz4ler sich zu fein sind für 8,50 arbeiten zu gehen. Trotzdem müssen auch Jobs die keine besonderen Kentnisse erfordern gemacht werden.

Edit: Sorry für den Doppelpost. Tapatalk ist mist..


----------



## facehugger (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



fipS09 schrieb:


> Bis auf das mit der Religion stimm ich dir sogar zu, so eine Gehirnwäsche sollte man einfach lassen. Fakt ist aber auch das sich hier an 5 Negativbeispielen aufgegeilt wird, aber von den 800000Flüchtlingen wahrscheinlich weit mehr als 90% total unaufällig sind. Schwarze Schaafe gehören abgeschoben, und das am besten schnellstmöglich.
> 
> Aber das was hier geredet wird ist wie wenn im Ausland jemand sagt alle Deutschen sind Nazis, wegen einer Minderheit (ja Minderheit) werden alle schlecht gemacht. Was meinste du wieviele Hartz4ler sich zu fein sind für 8,50 arbeiten zu gehen. Trotzdem müssen auch Jobs die keine besonderen Kentnisse erfordern gemacht werden.
> 
> Edit: Sorry für den Doppelpost. Tapatalk ist mist..


Klar, Schwarze Schafe gibt es überall. Egal ob nun weiß, gelb, rot, scharz oder dunkelbunt Nur sollte gegen diejenigen, die Mist bauen härter durchgegriffen werden. Und nicht etwa dadurch, das man sie auch noch in deutsche Gefängnisse steckt...

Wer nicht spurt, ab zurück. So hart das auch für manchen klingen mag!

Gruß


----------



## Ruptet (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Sumte in Niedersachsen:*100-Einwohner-Dorf nimmt*tausend Flüchtlinge auf - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> So, jetzt lese ich nichts mehr. Das ist doch alles...



Da werden die Einwohner über Nacht zur deutlichen Minderheit ... welcher Idiot lässt sich sowas einfallen ?
Bei den Einwohnern sollten alle Alarmglocken läuten, hoffe das gibt Widerstand.


----------



## Iconoclast (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



fipS09 schrieb:


> Das zweifelt keiner an, trotzdem diffamiert man niemanden Aufgrund seiner Bildung. Hat man nur mit Bildung ein Recht auf Asyl? Hauptschüler raus oder wie?
> Typisches alle Menschen sind gleich nur manche sind gleicher.
> Wenn jede Stunde ein Kölner eine Straftat begeht sind ja auch nicht alle Kölner Schwerkriminelle. So wird hier aber von den Flüchtlingen geredet.



Es gibt Tag für Tag jede Menge Massenkloppereien zwischen hunderten Flüchtligen. Das sind alles bei weitem keine Einzelfälle mehr, das geht schon in Richtung Masse. Außerdem sind wir nicht das Sozialamt der Welt. Was willst du mit unter Umständen Millionen ungebildeten Leuten, die hier nichts weiter tun werden, als dem Staat auf der Tasche zu liegen?


----------



## Verminaard (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Heute Abend von einer Woche Arbeiten in der Schweiz nach Hause gekommen.
Ist nicht wirklich repraesentativ, aber was die Leute dort so losgelassen haben, selbst Leute mit Migrationshintergrund.
Da wird ueber Deutschland nur der Kopf geschuettelt, und das war noch das Harmloseste. Teilweise absolutes Unverstaendniss.
Bei uns waeren die fuer solche Aussagen geteert und gefedert worden.


Wenn ihr mal langeweile habt: Mit wievielen Jahren sollte ein Mädchen das Kopftuch tragen?
Gibt aber auch andere lustige Threads dort.
Danach soll mir bitte noch einmal irgendwer ernsthaft etwas von Integration erzaehlen.


Was ich mich so frage, generell wegen Multikulti und Integration.
Davon wird doch hier in Deutschland gesprochen.
Ist das aber wirklich das was Menschen so ueberhaupt wollen?
Wieso haben sich in den letzten (vielen) Jahren so viele Einzelstaaten gebildet?
Fast das komplette ehemalige Jugoslawien besteht aus verschiedenen Staaten, Tschechei und Slowakei waren zusammen.
In Spanien gibt es Regionen die selbststaendig werden wollen. Selbst in Belgien gibt es einen langen Konflikt zwischen Flamen und Wallonen, gibt auch nicht gerade Wenige die Abspaltungen fordern.
Deutschland hat den Freistaat Bayern (ja es gibt sogar im Thread hier Personen die oft gegen Bayern sticheln ), den Freistaat Thüringen und den Freistaat Sachsen.
Und wir reden hier von funktionierendem Multikulti?


Zu den Moslems, vor allem die ganzen Neuen:
Kann es nicht sein das sie sich als Glauebige jetzt noch mehr im Recht fuehlen, weil die unglaeubigen Deutschen ihnen ohne Gegenleistung einfach helfen und Sachen geben/ermoeglichen.
Sind sie nicht laut ihrem Glauben uns auf jeden Fall ueberlegen?

Sind nur ein paar Gedanken die mir so durch den Kopf gegangen sind.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Deutschland hat den Freistaat Bayern (ja es gibt sogar im Thread hier Personen die oft gegen Bayern sticheln ), den Freistaat Thüringen und den Freistaat Sachsen.
> Und wir reden hier von funktionierendem Multikulti?


Dann nenne wenigstens auch die freien Hansestädte. Aber generell besteht die Bezeichnung ja nur aus historischem Hintergrund. Abspaltungen sind die Trends der Neuzeit besonders wenn man mit der bisherigen oder aufgezwungenen Regierungsform nicht konform geht.


----------



## Verminaard (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Stimmt die Hansestaedte habe ich ganz ausser Acht gelassen.
Ist trotzdem seltsam.
Auf der einen Seite gibt es Abspaltungen bzw wird darueber nachgedacht/gefordert, auf der anderen Seite wird einem Erzaehlt das ein Multikulti problemlos funktioniert.

Irgendwas stimmt da einfach nicht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

In der Regel klappt es ja auch bei einigen Staaten besonders diejenigen die sich mit Kronkolonien vollgesaugt haben. Dann gibt es eben die Länder wo die Toleranz nur darin besteht das jeder zu gereister Gast sich in allen Belangen der bestehenden Bevölkerung unterordnet und genau wie diese lebt.


----------



## Bester_Nick (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Die USA sind ein gutes Beispiel für funktionierenden Multikulturalismus. Der funktioniert dort zwar auch nicht perfekt - Rassismus ist auch dort immer noch vorhanden - aber er funktioniert. Und es wäre mir neu, dass es für den freien Westen eine Alternative zum Multikulti-Kuschelkurs gibt. Die Alternative zum Multikulti-Kuschelkurs können wir uns seit Jahr und Tag im Nahen und Mittleren Osten ansehen.


----------



## Verminaard (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Jetzt werden auch Gummibaeren diskriminiert: "Muslimen nicht zumutbar": Wirbel um Gummibär-Verbot in Kindergarten | www.heute.at

Vor paar Monaten wurden doch noch Leute ausgelacht, als sie vor Aengsten ueber die Islamisierung des Abendlandes gesprochen hatten.

Mal schauen wer recht behaelt.


----------



## Bester_Nick (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ich lache immer noch über die PEGIDA-Typen. Kleinbürger mit Überfremdungsangst. Und jetzt müssen auch noch die Gummibärchen als Kronzeugen herhalten.


----------



## Nightslaver (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Die USA sind ein gutes Beispiel für funktionierenden Multikulturalismus. Der funktioniert dort zwar auch nicht perfekt - Rassismus ist auch dort immer noch vorhanden - aber er funktioniert. Und es wäre mir neu, dass es für den freien Westen eine Alternative zum Multikulti-Kuschelkurs gibt. Die Alternative zum Multikulti-Kuschelkurs können wir uns seit Jahr und Tag im Nahen und Mittleren Osten ansehen.



Ach, wo bitte funktioniert Multikulturalität in den USA?
Schwarze und Latinos sind nach wie vor oft gesellschaftlich stark benachteiligt und der Wilkür in und von der Justiz ausgesetzt, Muslime, auch solche die in den USA leben, sind bevorzugte Ziele bei der Überwachung durch Geheimdienste und stehen mehr oder weniger unter Generalverdacht.
"Multikulturalität" gibt es so, wie es immer propagiert wird, auch in den USA nicht. Andere kulturelle Einflüsse sind nur da weitestgehend "tolleriert" wo viele Einwohner gleicher Nationalität wohnen.

Die einzigen Multikulturellen Dinge die in den vergangenen 150 Jahren in den USA weitestgehend funktioniert haben sind die die aus Westeuropa kamen, Franzosen, Engländer, Deutsche, Italiener, Spanier, Niederländer, Belgier, ect. und das auch nur weil diese Nationalitäten gemeinsame kulturelle Wurzeln haben und in vielen Bereichen  Gemeinsamkeiten besitzen.
Alles Gruppen die von diesen Gemeinsamkeiten abweichen hatten es auch in den USA schwer, Russen, Polen, Ungarn, Ukrainer und jetzt halt Muslime und Lateinamerikaner, sowie nach wie vor die schwarze Bevölkerung.

Es ist pure Dummheit zu meinen eine multikulturelle Gesellschaft, ohne leitende gesellschaftliche Werte / Gesetze würde es geben, oder könnte funktionieren. Es muss eine gemeinsame Basis geben auf der alles fußt und  die auch für alle anderen "Kulturen" bindende Gültigkeit hat und alles was von diesen Gesetzen und Werten abweicht hat in so einer Gesellschaft nichts verloren und dazu gehören halt hier bei uns solch Punkte wie das bei Überschreitungen von Gesetzen und Verbrechen kein Friedensrichter oder Iman die höste Instanz ist die Recht spricht, sondern ein deutsches Gericht, das nur weil jemand Allah ******* findet man  kein Recht hat ihn zusammen zu schlagen. Das man Juden nicht lünchen darf nur weil man sie nicht leiden kann, das eine Frau hier die gleiche Autorität besitzt wie ein Mann und das Recht hat selbst zu entscheiden wen sie heiraten will, ob sie berufstätig werden möchte, oder tief religös sein will und viele weitere Dinge.

Alle kulturellen Merkmale die nicht mit unseren europäischen Werten und Gesetzen kolidieren und dazu konträr laufen kann jeder gerne für sich ausleben und erhalten, aber wer meint er kann hier herkommen un seine mittelalterliche Lebensweise führen die abgekapzelt von der restlichen Gesellschaft läuft, braucht keinen Respekt vor anderen Lebensweisen / Religionen und Geschlechtern haben, ect. für den habe ich kein Verständnis und sehe ich auch keinen Grund ihm irgendetwas von "Multikulturalität" zu zugestehen!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Der funktioniert dort zwar auch nicht perfekt - Rassismus ist auch dort immer noch vorhanden - aber er funktioniert.


Hm ja die braune Kultur sowie die weissen Spitztüten. Als Garnierung noch Vodoo und Mormonen und diverse Sekten. Als Land würde es nicht so sehen aber in einigen Bundesstaaten mag es passen.


> Jetzt werden auch Gummibaeren diskriminiert


Man kann darüber streiten aber dieser Teil des Glaubens  ist ja das harmloseste was es gibt und schädigt niemanden. Wenn vor einen China Restaurant nur noch eine Hundeleine liegt kommt auch keiner sofort auf die Idee das wenigstens eine neue Portion des rausgehenden Essens 100% Profit bringt


----------



## Sparanus (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Die USA sind ein gutes Beispiel für funktionierenden Multikulturalismus.



Ja finde ich auch, 
die Friendensorgarnisation KKK. Die Südstaaten ein Paradies für Schwarze. Mexikaner und Kanadier haben dort Personenfreizügigkeit.


----------



## Bester_Nick (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

*Nightslaver* 


Du stellst da wieder mal sehr richtige Dinge fest, denen  ich gar nicht widerspreche. Nur meine Behauptung, dass die USA ein gutes  Beispiel für funktionierenden Multikulturalismus ist, hast du damit  meines Erachtens nicht widerlegt. Es sei denn, du hast utopische  Vorstellungen vom gelebten Multikulturalismus. Himmel auf Erden, wo keiner mit Vorurteilen kämpfen muss und keiner es schwerer als der andere hat, es keinen Rassismus mehr gibt usw.

PS: Dass sich jeder an die Gesetze halten sollte, das versteht sich wohl von selber. Dass es nicht jeder immer macht aber auch. Und da seh ich ganz klar gerade bei Muslimen Bedarf zu Klarstellung. Das ist allerdings Aufgabe der Politik.


----------



## Bester_Nick (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ja, Amerika hat ein Problem mit rassistischen Polizisten. Aber das ist kein Problem, dass sich nicht eindämmen lässt. Die Aufstände in Ferguson sind dafür notwendige Prozesse, auch wenn es vielleicht etwas zynisch klingt. Diese Aufstände rütteln wach, schaffen Problembewusstsein bis in die höchsten politischen Ebenen, bringen Polizisten zum nachdenken (besonders wenn rassistische Kollegen für ihre "Fehltritte" Jahrzehnte ins Kittchen wandern) und nur so kann sich etwas ändern.


----------



## Sparanus (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Und das obwohl auch die Schwarzen oftmals patriotische, christliche US Amerikaner sind. 
Es ist also nichtmal was kulturelles.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Die USA ist und bleibt eine Ausnahme alleine schon durch die unterschiedlichen Gesetze der Bundesstaaten. Generell gibt es dort überall Ecken wo man schon für die Farbe der Kleidung, Gesinnung etc. Luftpost bekommt und  die Polizei ist dort eben nicht wie in vielen Ländern üblich paarweise anzutreffen. Der ruppige Umgang mag auch daher genau deswegen so zu sein. Natürlich kann man es so sehen das zu schnell mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen wird aber auf der anderen Seite wird hier ja das taffe Durchgreifen oft schwerlich vermisst.


----------



## Bester_Nick (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ich rede ja gar nicht von gelungener Integration. Gelungene Integration  weckt bei mir utopische Vorstellungen von irgendeiner Art  Mustergültigkeit. Die perfekt angepassten und aufeinander abgestimmten  Menschen ohne kulturelle und ethnische Reibungspunkte. Sowas gibts  sicherlich, aber ist dann doch eher selten. Ich rede von einem gelebten  Multikulturalismus mit Kanten und Ecken, der trotz aller Defizite  funktioniert.


----------



## Bester_Nick (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Hab ich doch schon genannt. Brauchste deinen Blick nur mal auf den Nahen und Mittleren Osten richten.


----------



## Nightslaver (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Ja, Amerika hat ein Problem mit rassistischen Polizisten. Aber das ist kein Problem, dass sich nicht eindämmen lässt. Die Aufstände in Ferguson sind dafür notwendige Prozesse, auch wenn es vielleicht etwas zynisch klingt. Diese Aufstände rütteln wach, schaffen Problembewusstsein bis in die höchsten politischen Ebenen, bringen Polizisten zum nachdenken (besonders wenn rassistische Kollegen für ihre "Fehltritte" Jahrzehnte ins Kittchen wandern) und nur so kann sich etwas ändern.



Die USA haben nicht nur Probleme mit rassistischen Polizisten und auch nicht nur bei Schwarzen. Lateinamerikaner werden im Alltag an diversen Stellen diskreminiert, im Arbeitsleben, bei Ämtern, von der Polizei, bei der Jobsuche, ect. vielen Schwarzen geht es da genauso.
Nur weil das in Hollywood und bei denen die Geld haben etwas anders ist ist es nicht der Normalfall, von daher funktioniert auch die Multikultur in den USA nicht, außer du gehörst zu einer bestimmten Hautfarbe, bist Westeuropäer, oder aber bringst ein dickes Vermögen mit. 

Davon abgesehen, nicht umsonst ist in den USA schon seit Jahren die Rede davon Spanisch als zweite offfizielle Amtssprache einzuführen in den USA, einfach weil es inzwischen enorm viele Lateinamerikaner in den USA gibt die kein US-Englisch sprechen, oder nur sehr, sehr schlecht.
Die USA hat mit den Lateinamerikanern genauso ein Problem sich über die letzten 20 Jahre gebildeter Paralellgesellschaften im eigenen Land, plus das in den USA wirklich viele Drogendealer, die von der Polizei geschnapt werden, Lateinamerikaner sind, einfach auf Grund mangelnder Perspektiven für diese Menschen.
Also auch da, in den USA, ist nichts mit funktionierender Integration und funktionierendem Multikulturalismus.

Oder was ist für dich bitte eine in den USA funktionierende multikulturelle Gesellschaft?


----------



## Bester_Nick (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Na gut, okay, ich gebs für heute auf. Es scheitert an der Sprachbarriere. Vielleicht bin ich auch nicht richtig integriert.


----------



## Sparanus (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

In eine Bildungsgesellschaft, trotz lichter Momente, jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## Woohoo (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Jetzt werden auch Gummibaeren diskriminiert: "Muslimen nicht zumutbar": Wirbel um Gummibär-Verbot in Kindergarten | www.heute.at
> 
> Vor paar Monaten wurden doch noch Leute ausgelacht, als sie vor Aengsten ueber die Islamisierung des Abendlandes gesprochen hatten.
> 
> Mal schauen wer recht behaelt.



Oder wer erinnert sich noch an diese unmenschliche Behandlung unserer moslemischer Mitmenschen. 
_"Die Türkische Kulturgemeinde hält den "Star Wars"-Bausatz für Volksverhetzung. Er verunglimpfe Orientalen und beleidige Allah."_ Lego Jabba Palast 
Türken vs. Star Wars: Lego lässt "Jabbas Palast" verschwinden - DIE WELT


----------



## highspeedpingu (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Soviel wiedermal zu den Versprechen der Bundesmutti
Angela Merkel verspricht: Keine Steuererhöhung wegen Flüchtlingskrise - N24.de


> Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel schließt Steuererhöhungen zur Finanzierung  der Kosten für die Hunderttausende Flüchtlinge aus. "Wir werden keine  Steuern erhöhen", antwortete sie in einem am Samstag veröffentlichten  Interview mit der Funke-Mediengruppe auf eine entsprechende Frage.





> Berlin und Brüssel erwägen offenbar "Flüchtlings-Soli"





> Der "Soli" könnte über einen Aufschlag auf die Mineralölsteuer oder die  Mehrwertsteuer erhoben und in den EU-Haushalt überwiesen werden.



Flüchtlingskrise: Berlin und Brüssel erwägen offenbar "Flüchtlings-Soli"


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Das so etwas kommen kann bzw. wird war mir schon klar. Das Geld anderer zu verbrennen ist ja auch einfacher. Wenn der Soli kommt wird das Willkommen für Flüchtlinge sicherlich steigen. Man sollte sämtliche Politiker verklagen wegen Betrug am Volke und erhobene Solis werden ja auch nie zurückgenommen.


----------



## Verminaard (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Das so etwas kommen kann bzw. wird war mir schon klar. Das Geld anderer zu verbrennen ist ja auch einfacher. Wenn der Soli kommt wird das Willkommen für Flüchtlinge sicherlich steigen. Man sollte sämtliche Politiker verklagen wegen Betrug am Volke und erhobene Solis werden ja auch nie zurückgenommen.



Deswegen diesmal der Weg ueber Mineraloelsteuer oder Mehrwertsteuer.
Sehr schoen, dann kann dieser Zuschlag auf ewig bleiben, in ein paar Jahren fragt sowieso keiner mehr danach.
Wird halt wieder die die eh schon wenig haben und Pendler am haertesten treffen.

Wieso diesmal nicht wirklich einen zwecksgebundenen Beitrag, zu zahlen von jeden Fluechtlingsbefuerworter. Fuer die muesste es doch eine Freude sein da aktiv was tun zu duerfen!


----------



## Bester_Nick (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

*highspeedpingu* 

Wenn ich die News von T-Offline anklicke sehe ich da nur ein Dementi.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Die legen es doch einfach darauf an, dass die AfD zweistellig in die Landtage 2016 einzieht und 2017 auch noch in den Bundestag. 
Das sie dabei auch die EU zerstören ist ihnen auch egal.


----------



## Bester_Nick (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Im nahen Osten gibt es fast gar keine solche Konstellation.
> Wo kulturelle Differenzen herrschen wurde oder wird noch mit Gewalt unterdrückt.
> Dort begegnen sich auch kaum nicht verwandte Kulturen. Schiiten vs. Suniten vs. Kurden... Nur die Israelis stechen da etwas raus, aber die haben sich ihr Land ja auch mehr oder minder einfach genommen.
> 
> USA und naher Osten sind völlig inkompatibel in allen erwähnten Belangen.



So, jetzt noch mal. Du siehst in diesen Ländern, dass die Leute sich gegenseitig abschlachten, weil sie entweder andere Ethnien, Kulturen oder religiöse Strömungen nicht repektieren. Du siehst dort Beispiele von nicht funktionierendem Multikulturalismus.  In den USA siehst du hingegen ein Beispiel von funktionierendem Multikulturalismus. Ich verstehe nicht, was daran nicht zu verstehen ist. Vielleicht liegt es am Begriff Multikulturalismus, weil du damit andere Dinge verbindest als ich? Den Begriff Multikulturalismus kannste von mir aus auch durch den Begriff Pluralismus ersetzen. Eine sogenannte Dialog-Gruppe in Tunesien wurde gestern   mit dem Friedensnobelpreis ausgezeichnet, und zwar für ihren Einsatz für pluralistische Demokratie. Tunesien ist derzeit der einzige Lichtblick im Mittleren Osten, um dauerhaften Frieden zu garantieren.

Friedensnobelpreis: Dialoggruppe in Tunesien erhÃ¤lt Nobelpreis |Â*ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Split99999 schrieb:


> So, jetzt noch mal. Du siehst in diesen Ländern, dass die Leute sich gegenseitig abschlachten, weil sie entweder andere Ethnien, Kulturen oder religiöse Strömungen nicht repektieren. Du siehst dort Beispiele von nicht funktionierendem Multikulturalismus.


Dort herrscht kein Multikulti, dort herrscht nur eine Religion und 4 Völker die recht viel Gemeinsamkeiten haben : Araber, Isrealis, Türken und Kurden.
Und was denkst du was passiert wenn die hier alle in den Kuschelmultikultitraum der Gutmenschen kommen ?


----------



## Bester_Nick (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Großraum_Mittlerer_Osten 



> *Multikulturalismus*
> 
> M. bezeichnet 1) die Tatsache, dass moderne  Gesellschaften aufgrund ihrer freiheitlich-offenen Ordnung an  Vielgestaltigkeit (kulturell, religiös, ethnisch, sprachlich) zunehmen  (multikulturelle Gesellschaft), und 2) die politische Forderung und  soziale Absicht, Wege zu finden, um das friedliche und nützliche  Zusammenleben unterschiedlicher Kulturen und Lebensstile sicherzustellen  (z. B. durch gegenseitige Respektierung, Anerkennung und Toleranz).



Multikulturalismus | bpb


Was soll jetzt der Korinthenkack? Lol


----------



## Threshold (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Deutschland hat den Freistaat Bayern (ja es gibt sogar im Thread hier Personen die oft gegen Bayern sticheln ), den Freistaat Thüringen und den Freistaat Sachsen.
> Und wir reden hier von funktionierendem Multikulti?



Und wer ist enttäuscht, wenn sich die Bayern abspalten?
Also ich nicht. 

Die USA sind ein Einwanderungsland. Dort treffen eben alle möglichen Ethnien, Glaubensrichtigungen und was auch immer zusammen und das funktioniert auch, denn die Menschen fühlen sich dort als Amerikaner. Das ist der große Unterschied zu Deutschland, wo ein Deutscher mit ausländischen Wurzeln immer noch als Ausländer gesehen wird.

Und dass die USA ein Problem mit Waffen haben, ist ja auch nichts neues.


----------



## Bester_Nick (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

*Moon_Knight* 

Ja, es wäre auch zu schön gewesen, wenn man hier mal eine bereichernde Diskussion hätte führen können. Aber in diesem Thread sind viele einfach wie vernagelt. ^^


----------



## Bester_Nick (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Vor allen Dingen ist es keine bereichernde Diskussion, wenn man sich in  Wortklauberei ergeht und partout nicht zur Kenntnis nehmen will, was der  andere meint. Aber das wird jetzt schon wieder zum Kindergarten hier.  Lassen wir es einfach dabei bewenden, dass wir keine Basis für eine Diskussion sehen.


----------



## Iconoclast (10. Oktober 2015)

*Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Split99999 schrieb:


> *Moon_Knight*
> 
> Ja, es wäre auch zu schön gewesen, wenn man hier mal eine bereichernde Diskussion hätte führen können. Aber in diesem Thread sind viele einfach wie vernagelt. ^^



Sorry, aber der größte Unsinn kommt von dir, Post für Post.


----------



## Woohoo (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> *Berlin und Brüssel erwägen offenbar "Flüchtlings-Soli"*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mit der erhöhten Mineralölsteuer kann man gleichzeitig auch wieder die Umwelt retten. 
Keine Vermögens-, Börsen- oder Reichensteuer. Eine Massensteuer.  
Hoffentlich bleibt es beim Dementi. Jedoch wird der freiwillig gewählte Schlamassel dadurch auch nicht billiger.




Threshold schrieb:


> Und wer ist enttäuscht, wenn sich die Bayern abspalten?
> Also ich nicht.



Alle übrigen (Nehmer-)Bundesländer.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Es hat seine Gründe, warum sich die Menschheit über die Jahrhunderte/Jahrtausende so auf der Welt verteilt hat, wie man es heute vorfindet.
> Wäre ein wildes Durcheinander aller Kulturen, Glaubensrichtungen und Ansichten der gesunde und natürliche Weg, dann hätte es sich biologisch und historisch auch so ergeben.


Damit beschreibst Du den Status Quo. Es gab immer gravierende Wendepunkte in der menschlichen Entwicklung. Der wichtigste war vor 10.000 die Neolithische Revolution. Alles wurde verändert, alles aufgegeben und die unterschiedlichen Gruppen waren alles andere als Freunde. Dabei sind die Menschen genetisch immer dieselben geblieben. Nichts unterscheidet uns heute von der Population vor 15.000 Jahren und die Menschen weltweit haben und hatten immer nur minimale Unterschiede. Es gab immer sehr großen Austausch, wobei komischerweise Frauen weiter reisten als Männer, was man an Verbreitung von Varianten des Y-Chromosoms zu Mitochondrien sieht. Ich hätte etwas anderes erwartet. 

Der nächste gewaltige Schritt war die Einführung von Monotheistischen Religionen, auch das gab wieder Mord und Totschlag, danach kamen anerkannte Rechtssysteme, die für alle mehr oder weniger Sicherheit schafften. Das sind alles uralte Dinge, die zur Zeit nur minimal weiterentwickelt werden. Die Menschheit verändert sich nicht genetisch, die Menschheit verändert sich ausschließlich durch Kultur. Die ist natürlich alles andere als statisch.  Wir entwickelten uns von Horden, zu Gruppen, zu Stämmen zu Nationen. Dabei sind trotzdem weiterhin alle archaischen Formen vorhanden, natürlich ziehen Menschen in Horden durch die Gegend und rauben, plündern, vergewaltigen. Der Anteil der Gewaltbereiten hat sich aber kaum geändert. Diese Menschen gibt es und wir sollten uns von ihnen nicht unsere Kultur kaputt machen lassen. 

Ich hatte gehofft, zumindest wir in Europa wären für den nächsten Schritt bereit. Die Überwindung nationaler Grenzen hat in der EU begonnen, die Weltsprache ist heute Englisch und man kommt damit ziemlich gut in de Welt rum.  Wir stehen jetzt vor der Bewährungsprobe, ungefähr da, wo das römische Reich vor der Völkerwanderung stand. Wir können mit Gewalt die Grenzen sichern, erfahrungsgemäß klappt das nicht dauerhaft, oder wir ändern Grundlegendes im Zusammenleben. Dazu gehört extreme Toleranz, die natürlich alle aufbringen müssen und das fällt vielen Asylanten schwer. 

Dein Beispiel Neukölln ist doch sehr gut. In einer fortschrittlichen Kultur nistest sich eine Gruppe, vielleicht ein Stamm, einer weit zurückgebliebenen Kultur ein. Der Fehler liegt darin, diese Menschen nicht zu integrieren und zu assilimieren, sondern ihnen ihre selbstgewählten Ghettos zu lassen. Die gibt es übrigens unter Deutschen genauso. Wenn ich an meine Kindheit zurückdenke, hatten wir in unserer Kleinstadt eine absolute No Go Area, und das in den späten sechzigern und frühen siebzigern. Wäre ich da reingefahren, wäre ich sofort verprügelt worden. Mit einem Schulfreund aus der Gegend hatte man "sicheren Geleitschutz". Und das mitten in Deutschland unter Deutschen. Schon damals wurden die Augen zu gemacht und es wurde erlaubt, anders zu leben.

Wir alle sind im tiefen Herzen noch Jäger und Sammler. Das war die Gruppe der Homo die letzten drei Millionen Jahre lang und auch der moderen Homo Sapiens Sapiens, der seit gut hunderttausend Jahren auftritt, war 90.000 Jahre lang glücklicher Jäger und Sammler. Das war das überall beschriebene Paradies. Dagegen ist der Ackerbau extrem beschwerlich, die Lebenserwartung ging durch einseitige Ernährung und Krankheiten dramatisch zurück, die Menschen wurden kleiner. Auch heute noch kann man in unserer Kultur Menschen, die durch Diebstahl und Raub überleben, als Jäger und Sammler bezeichen. Eine Kultur verhindert so ein Verhalten durch Verbote, Überwachung und Bestrafung. Wir brauchen keine abgesicherten Grenzen, wir brauchen mehr Polizei und weniger Tolerenz, geht es um Verletzungen der Gesetze.

Neukölln ist da. Daran sind nicht die neuen Flüchtlinge schuld. Wir sind schuld, weil wir es dulden und nicht verhindern. Die Politik hat sich gegenüber Gastarbeiten früher und Asylanten heute immer extrem ungeschickt verhalten. Auch die Gastarbeiter früher wurden extrem diskriminiert, wenn ich an erste "Spaghettifresser" in meiner Grundschule zurückdenke, die extreme Demütigung erleben mussten. Heute, drei Generationen später haben wir die Leute integriert und freuen uns über viellältiges Essen und weniger gestresste mediterane Kultur. Niemand würde heute Italiener noch abfällig so bezeichnen. 

Wir werden uns abschotten, wie es die Römer versuchten und wir werden daran untergehen, weil es zu teuer ist. Das ist meine Prognose. Und ich sehe in ganz Europa wachsenden Unmut, wirtschaftliche Armut etc. Das Verhalten gegenüber den Flüchtlingen ist nur eines der großen Themen, die aktuell gelöst werden müssen. Ob wir kulturell weiterkommen oder uns wieder gegenseitig die Köpfe einschlagen, werden wir erleben. Ich sehe nur, dass viele Entwicklungen der letzten fünfzig Jahre vermutlich zu schnell waren und der Mob das Rad zurückdrehen wird. Das erlebt man in Foren z.B. zum Thema Feminismus, in dem auch die alten konservativen Kräfte wieder an Macht gewinnen. Offen trauen sich die Männer noch nicht, ihre Haltung zu formulieren, aber im Netz liesst man erschreckendes. 

Wir müssen bei dieser ganzen Diskussion nur aufpassen, dass wir uns nicht gegeneinander zerfleischen. Wenn ich hier zum Beispiel bestimmte Aussagen als "braune Kacke" bezeichne, dann soll das niemanden persönlich angreifen, weil ich jeden Menschen so akzeptiere, wie er ist, sondern nur die Augen öffnen, was hinter solchen Aussagen steht. Wohin die "braune Kacke" führte, haben wir erlebt. Und ich sehe in Europa einige Nationen da dem Punkt, an dem Deutschland in den zwanziger Jahren des letzten Jahrhunderts war. Wie es sich entwickeln wird, werden wir erleben, aber meine Hoffnung auf offenes friedliches miteinander schrumpft.

Ich lasse mich gerne als naiv, idealistisch oder linksversifften Gutmenschen einstufen, aber meine Hoffnung auf friedliches und weiterbringendes Zusammenleben stirbt zuletzt. In diesem Sinne allen ein frohes, ruhiges und entspannendes Wochenende


----------



## Verminaard (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Threshold schrieb:


> Und wer ist enttäuscht, wenn sich die Bayern abspalten?
> Also ich nicht.



Auch wenn du ein Smiley dahintersetzt. Deine bisherigen Aussagen gegenueber den Bayern...
Du bist Pro Fluechtling und gegen die Bayern? Auch eine Art Rassismus, meinst nicht?
Schon  mal ernsthaft Gedanken zu gemacht, was passieren wuerde wenn sich  Bayern vom Rest Deutschlands abspalten wuerde? Abgesehen davon das wir  mal einen anderen Fußballmeister haetten.


----------



## Woohoo (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Ob wir kulturell weiterkommen oder uns wieder gegenseitig die Köpfe  einschlagen, werden wir erleben. Ich sehe nur, dass viele Entwicklungen  der letzten fünfzig Jahre vermutlich zu schnell waren und der Mob das  Rad zurückdrehen wird.



Unvermeidlich werden viele religiöse reaktionäre Ansichten nach Europa importiert. Für viele noch zu gläubige Personen geht unsere Entwicklung in der Tat zu weit und zu schnell. Die uns vorgeschlagene Antwort auf diese Entwicklung doch selber wieder vermehrt in die Kirchen zu gehen ist auch keine richtige Lösung.
Östlich vom Bosporus beginnt eine andere Welt mit religiösen Befindlichkeiten und Traditionen die uns mittelalterlich vorkommen.




> Das erlebt man in Foren z.B. zum Thema Feminismus, in dem auch die alten  konservativen Kräfte wieder an Macht gewinnen. Offen trauen sich die  Männer noch nicht, ihre Haltung zu formulieren, aber im Netz liesst man  erschreckendes.



Die Feminismus bekommt es doch bald mit einem richtigen Gegner zu tun. Dazu kann man sich nochmal das Video von Femen in Paris anschauen.  Wie die Damen von der Bühne gebeten wurden.


----------



## Threshold (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Auch wenn du ein Smiley dahintersetzt. Deine bisherigen Aussagen gegenueber den Bayern...
> Du bist Pro Fluechtling und gegen die Bayern? Auch eine Art Rassismus, meinst nicht?
> Schon  mal ernsthaft Gedanken zu gemacht, was passieren wuerde wenn sich  Bayern vom Rest Deutschlands abspalten wuerde? Abgesehen davon das wir  mal einen anderen Fußballmeister haetten.



Wo bin ich denn Pro Flüchtling und gegen Bayern?
Ich habe was gegen die Stammtischparolen, die alle Flüchtliche über einen Kamm scheren und hab was gegen die CSU und deren Einstellung.
Ich war schon mehrmals in Bayern. Ein sehr schönes Land. Tolle Berge, nette Menschen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

*Moon_Knight* 

Also dein Diskussionsstil ist wirklich zum weglaufen. Bitte setz mich auf deine Ignorelist, bitte bitte!!!!


----------



## Sparanus (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Ich habe was gegen die Stammtischparolen, die alle Flüchtliche über einen Kamm scheren und hab was gegen die CSU und deren Einstellung.


Zitat von einem Freund aus Bayern (Kind von Flüchtlingen, Moslem und Sozialdemokrat):
,,Ich mag die CSU nicht, aber sie ist das beste für Bayern"

Und wenn wir uns Bayern ansehen, die waren schon immer so und sind auch meistens ziemlich gut damit gefahren (außer gegen Preußen).
Der Erfolg gibt ihnen also recht, natürlich sind sie nicht perfekt, aber in der Gesamtheit sieht es ziemlich gut aus.

Persönlich mag ich Bayern auch nicht so, dieses Urdeutsche. Mir ist das Preußische lieber


----------



## Threshold (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Na ja. Wenn ich mir die ganze Sache so anschauen, was in Bayern mit der CSU lief und läuft, ist es mir ein Rätsel, wieso die überhaupt noch gewählt werden.
Aber so ist das eben wohl mit Konservativen. Egal, was passiert, man hält zusammen.


----------



## Sparanus (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Skandale ziehen sich durch alle Parteien und werden sowieso entweder aufgebauscht oder zu schwach verfolgt.


----------



## Threshold (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Lassen wir das, ich willst nicht weiter vertiefen und ist ja auch nicht Thema des Threads.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Die Menschheit verändert sich genetisch nicht? Wie kommt man auf so einen Unfug?


Welche relevanten Veränderungen gab es in den letzten 15.000 Jahren? Ein Kind von damals würde heute ohne irgendeine Auffälligkeit in der Masse untergehen. Es wurden genug alte DNS untersucht, in Skeletten findet man genug davon, selbst Neandertaler wurden analysiert. Wo also gibt es GRAVIERENDE Veränderung?



Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Deutsche Ghettos in Deutschland? Du meinst, es gibt Gegenden, in denen nur noch Deutsche leben? Übel.


Ich schrieb von No Go Areas, nicht von Ghettos. Du willst es nicht verstehen. Es gab immer schon solche Gegenden, die nur von Deutschen bewohnt waren und für andere Deutsche kein guter Aufenthaltsort waren. Man nannte es früher "sozialer Brennpunkte", folge der unerträglichen Architektur der fünfziger Jahre mit losgelösten Hochhauskomplexen. Das ist kein Problem, was nur und ausschließlich auf Flüchtlinge zutrifft. Darum geht es. Ist das so schwer zu verstehen?



Moon_Knight schrieb:


> An Neukölln sind wir gewiss nicht schuld, weil wir es zugelassen haben.


Welches Probleme hast Du mit Neukölln? Wie wird Dein Leben dadurch eingeschränkt?



Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Was du da ablehnst, ist Teil dieser neueren "political correctness"-Welle.


Und Du meinst, political uncorrectness, also Diskriminierung der übelsten und untersten Art hilft, um Konflikte zu lösen und unserer Zusammenleben zu verbessern? Diskriminierung beginnt mit der Sprache. Ändert man die Sprache, ändern sich Einstellung. So einfach ist das. Das kann man verstehen. Gehört man aber zur Gruppe der nicht diskriminierten weißen heterosexuellen Männer ohne Behinderung versteht man es seltener, weil man gar keine Diskriminierung erlebt, abgesehen davon, dass man sich eine künstlich konstruiert, die nicht vorhanden ist.



Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Wohin das führt, sehen wir (diesmal wirklich) an den USA.


In den USA erleben wir, wohin extremer unregulierter Kapitalismus führt und was Appartheid für Folgeerscheinungen mit sich bringt.



Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Du hast hier niemandem irgendwelche Extreme zu unterstellen. Vor allem keine rechte Gesinnung.


Du hast es wieder nicht verstanden. Ich kritisiere einzelne Aussagen von Foristen. Bei vielen erwarte ich, gerade bei jüngeren, dass sie diese nicht im politischen Kontext bewerten können. Leute darauf hinzuweisen, dass die Gedanken zuende ausgeführt wieder in faschistischer Diktatur enden können, ist für Dich eine Unterstellung? Für mich ist es nur ein öffnen der Augen. Es kann auch auch sein, dass sich die Angespochenen ertappt fühlen.

Ich kann Splitt99999 nur Beipflichten, eine Diskussion mit Dir ist quasi unmöglich.


----------



## Verminaard (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich habe was gegen die Stammtischparolen, die alle Flüchtliche über einen Kamm scheren und hab was gegen die CSU und deren Einstellung.



Das du gegen Stammtischparolen was hast, hast du schon mehrfach erwaehnt.
Aber du wetterst und stichelst auch gerne ueber/gegen die Bayern und nicht gegen die CSU.

Wie schon *Sparanus* schreibt, sind die Bayern mit ihrer CSU nicht unbedingt erfolglos.
Sollte man sowas aendern? 
Kann man eine schoene Analogie ziehen zu Deutschland und den Fluechtlingen mit ihrer Kultur.
Deutschland ist im Gesamten, im Vergleich zu vielen anderen Laendern, speziell zu den Krisengebieten, sehr erfolgreich.
Wieso zum Henker sollte man dann die Kultur, die genau dazu gefuehrt hat, mit der importierten Kultur (die aktuell was genau anstellt?), aufweichen?


----------



## padme (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja. Wenn ich mir die ganze Sache so anschauen, was in Bayern mit der CSU lief und läuft, ist es mir ein Rätsel, wieso die überhaupt noch gewählt werden.
> Aber so ist das eben wohl mit Konservativen. Egal, was passiert, man hält zusammen.



Die Christliche Landbevölkerung wählt wohl noch aus Tradition CSU, hier in München fahren wir mit Oberbürgermeister Reiter von der SPD ganz gut.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Das du gegen Stammtischparolen was hast, hast du schon mehrfach erwaehnt.
> Aber du wetterst und stichelst auch gerne ueber/gegen die Bayern und nicht gegen die CSU.



Weil in Bayern Stammtische eine besondere Art der Formulierung haben. Ich kenne alle Regionen Deutschlands sehr gut und angetrunkene Bayern in Kneipen gehören zu den unangenehmsten Deutschen. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, einen diskriminierenden Ausländerhasser mit Deutschlandgruß und singen der ersten Strophe der Nationalhymne vor sich zu haben, ist sehr groß. Auch das betrifft nur einen kleinen Teil der Bayern und ländliche Regionen sind nicht mit städtischen vergleichbar, aber das stereotyp des braunen Bayern ist in der Satire ein geflügeltes Bild. In Hannover hat die Messe seit Jahrzehnten dazu geführt, dass nahezu alle Bewohner schon Zimmer an Messegäste vermietet haben. Diese Menschen haben komischerweise viel weniger Probleme mit anderen, als jenem, die noch nie mit Ausländern konfrontiert wurden.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Wie schon Sparanus schreibt, sind die Bayern mit ihrer CSU nicht unbedingt erfolglos.


Die Basis des Erfolges, also des wirtschaftlichen Erfolges, sollte man sich aber in Ruhe anschauen und bewerten. 

Ich erinnere nur an den korruptesten der korrupten Politiker Franz Josef Strauß, als den Inbegriff des Bayern 
schlechthin. Man kann in als Ideol idealisieren oder man kann über den Oberamigo verzweifelt den Kopfschüttel.
Die AffÃ¤ren des StrauÃŸ-Clans - Von Gier und GrÃ¶ÃŸenwahn - Politik - SÃ¼ddeutsche.de


----------



## Framinator (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Herr Seehofer hat heute alles gesagt. Ich gebe ihm zu 100% Recht. Und alles schön gesittet und in einem normalen Ton erklärt.


----------



## the_leon (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ich muss hier auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben:
Ich sehe in Rosenheim am Bahnhof (1. große Stadt nach der Österreichischen Grenze) jeden tag mehrere Hundert/tausend Flüchtliche, die ankommen.
Ich denke, das das die Gesellschaft hier langfristig verändern wird, das nur die liebe Frau Merkl am anderen Ende von Deutschland nicht so mitkriegt!
Ich muss da der CSU zu 100% zustimmen, das die Bundespolizei hier überfordert ist, und man nicht jeden aufnehmen kann!
Das mit dem Hitlergruß kann ich leider auch bestätigen, kommt auch bei uns in der Schule oft vor...
Ich zitiere mal einen Lehrer: "Ich habe kein Problem mit den Kanacken, solange sie da bleiben, wo sie herkommen", das sollte auch einiges sagen!
Ich persöhnlich bin der Meinung, das man nicht jeden aufnehmen kann, der kommt, weil er bei uns mehr Geld bekommt, als wenn er in seiner Heimat arbeitet.
Wer kommt, weil er zuhause verfolgt wird, der soll auch aufgenommen werden und denen soll man auch helfen, es kann aber kein Dauerzustand sein, das jeder angenommene Asylbewerber im Schnitt 4 bis 8 Verwandte aus seiner Heimat nach Deutschland holt!


----------



## Framinator (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Man bedenke. Ich komme aus NRW! Hier regieren die versifften Grünen mit! Die wissen garnicht was auf Dauer auf uns zukommt! UND NEIN ICH BIN NICHT RECHTS! Da lobe ich mir Bayern und deren Politik!

Ich wollte das nur mal gesagt haben. Vorsicht ist besser als Nachsicht. Das Boot ist voll! Und es gibt eine OBERGRENZE!


----------



## fipS09 (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Versiffte grüne sind mir lieber als hängengebliebene Konservative. Gott wird sich schon was gedacht haben, ansonsten würde er doch eingreifen Herr CSU Vorsitzender.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



leokasi schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mal einen Lehrer: "Ich habe kein Problem mit den Kanacken, solange sie da bleiben, wo sie herkommen", das sollte auch einiges sagen!


Wenn ein Lehrer so etwas in Hannover sagen würde, wäre er am nächsten Tag suspendiert. In Bayern scheint das anders 
zu sein und man sollte sich darum nicht wundern, warum sich Bayern nach der Schulzeit anders Verhalten als Deutsche.


----------



## Framinator (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ja. Die Gutmenschen. Gleich alle Kontra "Asylanten" als Rechtsdenkende beschimpfen. Ich stehe zu meiner Meinung und bin nicht weichgespült. Und die Grünen sind überflüssig.

Die Deutsche Kultur wird zersetzt. Sarrazin hat das neulich klargemacht. Es kommen die Nachzügler und bald gibt es keine Deutsche Kultur mehr.

Alles was unsere Vorfahren mit Mühe aufgebaut haben Sei es Frauenrechte und Staat und Religion trennen könnte in 1-2 Generationen vernichtet werden.


----------



## Verminaard (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Framinator schrieb:


> Und die Grünen sind überflüssig.



Selbsterklaerend:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Framinator (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Das Bild bestätigt nur meine Meinung. Diese Grünen sind Feinde des Staates. Weg damit!

Ich bin Stolz Deutscher zu sein und DAS wird man wohl sagen dürfen!


----------



## fipS09 (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Framinator schrieb:


> Ja. Die Gutmenschen. Gleich alle Kontra "Asylanten" als Rechtsdenkende beschimpfen. Ich stehe zu meiner Meinung und bin nicht weichgespült. Und die Grünen sind überflüssig.
> 
> Die Deutsche Kultur wird zersetzt. Sarrazin hat das neulich klargemacht. Es kommen die Nachzügler und bald gibt es keine Deutsche Kultur mehr.
> 
> Alles was unsere Vorfahren mit Mühe aufgebaut haben Sei es Frauenrechte und Staat und Religion trennen könnte in 1-2 Generationen vernichtet werden.




Jeden der PRO Asyl ist als "Gutmenschen" zu betiteln zeugt natürlich von besseren Manieren. Wie gut Staat und Kirche getrennt sind sieht man an der regierenden Christlich Demokratischen Union und der Kirchensteuer. Ein hoch auf unsere Vorfahren. Die würden sich im Grabe umdrehen wenn sie wüssten wie wenig wir aus der Vergangenheit gelernt haben.


----------



## padme (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wenn ein Lehrer so etwas in Hannover sagen würde, wäre er am nächsten Tag suspendiert. In Bayern scheint das anders
> zu sein und man sollte sich darum nicht wundern, warum sich Bayern nach der Schulzeit anders Verhalten als Deutsche.



Jaja lass die Kirche mal im Dorf. 
Bis jetzt hab ich diesen braunen Terror in Bayern als liberaler Mensch (auch nach der Schulzeit) überlebt, aber es könnte auch sein, dass ich eine Ausnahme bin, man weiss es nicht so genau.
Is schon klar, die Bayern sind ja auch keine Deutschen...hach ja


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



fipS09 schrieb:


> Jeden der PRO Asyl ist als "Gutmenschen" zu betiteln zeugt natürlich von besseren Manieren. Wie gut Staat und Kirche getrennt sind sieht man an der regierenden Christlich Demokratischen Union und der Kirchensteuer. Ein hoch auf unsere Vorfahren. Die würden sich im Grabe umdrehen wenn sie wüssten wie wenig wir aus der Vergangenheit gelernt haben.


Der Merkel-CDU sind christliche Werte und Deutschland vollkommen egal, sie müsste normalerweise nur noch Union heißen wie ihre Fraktion im Bundestag.


----------



## fipS09 (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



padme schrieb:


> Jaja lass die Kirche mal im Dorf.
> Bis jetzt hab ich diesen braunen Terror in Bayern als liberaler Mensch (auch nach der Schulzeit) überlebt, aber es könnte auch sein, dass ich eine Ausnahme bin, man weiss es nicht so genau.
> Is schon klar, die Bayern sind ja auch keine Deutschen...hach ja




Ich gönn hier ja jedem seine Meinung aber ein Lehrer der KINDERN sowas sagt, gehört einfach nicht in seinen Beruf. Als Lehrer sollte man sich neutral geben und die Schüler sich ihr eigenes Bild machen lassen.


----------



## Framinator (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Es ist ja nicht nur das. Ein Grossteil der Einwanderer ist im Alter von 18-35 und überwiegend Männer. Die werden sich schon holen was die nicht bekommen. Als Frau hätte ich Angst nachts durch die Gassen zu schlendern.

Die haben nichts mehr zu verlieren. Unsere Polizei hat keine Zeit mehr für andere Aufgaben weil die Nachts dauerhaft Streife fahren. Es sind erst die Anfänge. es wird schlimmer. Da muss man kein Hellseher sein.


----------



## fipS09 (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Der Merkel-CDU sind christliche Werte und Deutschland vollkommen egal, sie müsste normalerweise nur noch Union heißen wie ihre Fraktion im Bundestag.




Nach christlichen Werten müssten wir hier jeden Aufnehmen. Ich kann mich an keine Bibelstelle erinnern in der davon geredet wird das die Nächstenliebe durch Nationale Grenzen beschränkt wird.


----------



## padme (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



fipS09 schrieb:


> Ich gönn hier ja jedem seine Meinung aber ein Lehrer der KINDERN sowas sagt, gehört einfach nicht in seinen Beruf. Als Lehrer sollte man sich neutral geben und die Schüler sich ihr eigenes Bild machen lassen.



Ja? und was hat das jetzt mit Bayern zu tun?
Kommt dieser Leherer überhaupt aus Bayern, oder ists ein Zuagroasda?


----------



## fipS09 (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



padme schrieb:


> Ja? und was hat das jetzt mit Bayern zu tun?
> Kommt dieser Leherer überhaupt aus Bayern, oder ists ein Zuagroasda?




Das hat nix mit Bayern zutun und außerhalb vom Fußballplatz hab ich auch nix gegen selbige


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



fipS09 schrieb:


> Ich gönn hier ja jedem seine Meinung aber ein Lehrer der KINDERN sowas sagt, gehört einfach nicht in seinen Beruf. Als Lehrer sollte man sich neutral geben und die Schüler sich ihr eigenes Bild machen lassen.


Sag das mal den ganzen Lehrern von der SPD in NRW. 
Selbst in Sachsen wirken manche Lehrer so als wären sie direkt von der SPD oder der Linken in die Schule gekommen.

Und Nächstenliebe heißt nicht Fremdenliebe oder Asylromantik !


----------



## fipS09 (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Sag das mal den ganzen Lehrern von der SPD in NRW.
> Selbst in Sachsen wirken manche Lehrer so als wären sie direkt von der SPD oder der Linken in die Schule gekommen.
> 
> Und Nächstenliebe heißt nicht Fremdenliebe oder Asylromantik !




Nächstenliebe heißt einfach Nächstenliebe. Das Wort Fremdenliebe oder Asylromantik hab ich in der Bibel auf die schnelle nicht gefunden, vielleicht nennst du mir die Stelle kurz. Wenn man hier schon mit "christlichen Werten" um sich wirft, dann sollte man diese auch so belassen wie sie formuliert sind und nicht einfach so umdichten wie man sie gerne hätte.


----------



## the_leon (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



padme schrieb:


> Ja? und was hat das jetzt mit Bayern zu tun?
> Kommt dieser Leherer überhaupt aus Bayern, oder ists ein Zuagroasda?


Sie kommt aus Franken, also nicht aus Bayern 
evtl. interessant, sie unterrichtet Sozialkunde und hat noch Politikwissenschaften Studiert, sie ist aber auch sonst nicht ganz sauber...
Aber dass ich sehe das mit den ganzen Flüchtlingen seehr Problematisch!!
Auch was ich sonst so mitbekommen, von der BF München, dem Rettungsdienst und der Polizei, sowas darf in Deutschland eig. nicht passieren! (Und ich darf es hier nicht schreiben)
Auch gibt es aktuell in DE KEINE Pressefreiheit, da das was hier passiert nicht in der Zeitung stehen darf!

und am Gymnasium ist die Turnhalle mit Asylbewerbern besetzt (unsere auch bald).
Deswegen dürfen sich die Mädchen nicht mehr so kleiden wie sie wollen, (keine Hotpants und so) weil das die Asylbewerber ja aufgeilt...
Auch wurde der Abschlussball abgesagt, weil die Asylbewerber da die Mädchen ja vergewaltigen könnten, wenn die Mädchen angetrunken sind (wasn das für ne logik)


----------



## Woohoo (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



fipS09 schrieb:


> Nächstenliebe heißt einfach Nächstenliebe. Das Wort Fremdenliebe oder Asylromantik hab ich in der Bibel auf die schnelle nicht gefunden, vielleicht nennst du mir die Stelle kurz. Wenn man hier schon mit "christlichen Werten" um sich wirft, dann sollte man diese auch so belassen wie sie formuliert sind und nicht einfach so umdichten wie man sie gerne hätte.



Mit der jetzigen Einstellung was hält uns davon ab die Menschen aus den verschiedensten Ländern direkt mit Flugzeugen nach Deutschland zu holen? Es ist möglich und doch ziemlich unfair, dass es nur die ins gelobte Land schaffen die einen unmenschlichen Marsch bewältigen müssen.


----------



## fipS09 (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



leokasi schrieb:


> Auch gibt es aktuell in DE KEINE Pressefreiheit, da das was hier passiert nicht in der Zeitung stehen darf!



Bullshit. Nicht jeder geistige Dünpfiff fällt unter die Pressefreiheit. Hier wird genug Stimmung gegen Asylanten gemacht ohne das die Presse zensiert wird. Schlag einfach mal die Zeitung auf.


----------



## Framinator (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ausserdem. Wer sagt das die sich integrieren wollen und ob wir das überhaupt können? Ich sehe nur Chaos in Zukunft. Die Gesellschaft wird destabilisiert. Das sehe ich. Geht doch mal nüchtern ran und träumt nicht rum. der Aufschlag wird umso härter.


----------



## fipS09 (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Woohoo schrieb:


> Mit der jetzigen Einstellung was hält uns davon ab die Menschen aus den verschiedensten Ländern direkt mit Flugzeugen nach Deutschland zu holen? Es ist möglich und doch ziemlich unfair, dass es nur die ins gelobte Land schaffen die einen unmenschlichen Marsch bewältigen müssen.




Wenn man sich nach den erwähnten Christlichen Werten richtet sollte man damit lieber schnell anfangen  Den Begriff hab nicht ich in die Runde geworfen.


----------



## the_leon (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



fipS09 schrieb:


> Bullshit. Nicht jeder geistige Dünpfiff fällt unter die Pressefreiheit. Hier wird genug Stimmung gegen Asylanten gemacht ohne das die Presse zensiert wird. Schlag einfach mal die Zeitung auf.



ne, ich kriege hier viele Sachen mit und das ist alles so was, woraus die Bild die nächste Titelschlagzeile machen würde, wenn sie es dürfte


----------



## fipS09 (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

@Framinator

Gegenfrage wer sagt das sie das nicht wollen oder wir das nicht können? Alles Spekulationen, egal zu welchem Lager man gehört.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



padme schrieb:


> Jaja lass die Kirche mal im Dorf.
> Bis jetzt hab ich diesen braunen Terror in Bayern als liberaler Mensch (auch nach der Schulzeit) überlebt, aber es könnte auch sein, dass ich eine Ausnahme bin, man weiss es nicht so genau.
> Is schon klar, die Bayern sind ja auch keine Deutschen...hach ja


Das Du es überlebst ist auch nicht das Problem, aber Deine Einstellung zu anderen Menschen hat
es in einer Art und Weise geprägt, die sich nicht mit den Werten unseren Grundgesetzes deckt:
Art. 16a GG - dejure.org

Die Argumentation vieler in diesem Forum, die sich darauf berufen, dass alle Asylanten über sichere 
Drittstaaten einreisen ignorieren, das in diesen Staaten wie z.B. Ungarn, die Gesetze gebeugt werden.



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Und Nächstenliebe heißt nicht Fremdenliebe


Setzen, sechs


----------



## Framinator (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ein Moslem der sich nach Christlichen Werten richtet. Da lach ich mich tot. Wie verblendet kann man nur sein?

Merkel muss weg. Artikel 20 Absatz 4 dürfte dafür ausreichen.


----------



## fipS09 (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Framinator schrieb:


> Ein Moslem der sich nach Christlichen Werten richtet. Da lach ich mich tot. Wie verblendet kann man nur sein?
> 
> Merkel muss weg. Artikel 20 Absatz 4 dürfte dafür ausreichen.




Christliche Werte sind totaler Bullshit. Waren sie immer und werden sie immer sein. Oder willst du wieder Steinigungen? Frauenrechte wieder weg? Nebenbei ein paar Hexenverbrennungen? Die Werte unserer modernen Zivilisation haben GOTT sei dank nix mit den christlichen zutun.


----------



## the_leon (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Framinator schrieb:


> Ein Moslem der sich nach Christlichen Werten richtet. Da lach ich mich tot. Wie verblendet kann man nur sein?
> 
> Merkel muss weg. Artikel 20 Absatz 4 dürfte dafür ausreichen.



Wird zeit, das ihr die CSU das Vertrauen entzieht, die SPD am besten auch!
Ich bin dafür, das wir im Kanzleramt mal n paar Asylbewerber unterbringen, da ist genug Platz!
vllt. ändert sie dann ihre Meinung


----------



## longtom (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Schade das ich nicht weiß wie manche hier aussehen dann hätte der Begriff Naivität für mich endlich ein Gesicht.


----------



## Framinator (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Christoph Hörstel falls den einige von euch kennen. Hat ne schöne 10 Punkte Liste. Diese Gründe besagen zurecht! Das Merkel weg muss. Was die so alles verzapft hat ist unglaublich aber wahr.

Ich empfehle euch Youtube und Christoph Hörstel. Guter Mann.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



leokasi schrieb:


> und am Gymnasium ist die Turnhalle mit Asylbewerbern besetzt (unsere auch bald).
> Deswegen dürfen sich die Mädchen nicht mehr so kleiden wie sie wollen, (keine Hotpants und so) weil das die Asylbewerber ja aufgeilt...
> Auch wurde der Abschlussball abgesagt, weil die Asylbewerber da die Mädchen ja vergewaltigen könnten, wenn die Mädchen angetrunken sind (wasn das für ne logik)


Mein Beileid, ich hoffe bei uns passiert es nicht auch noch. 
Aber in Sachsen trauen die sich nachdem Widerstand der Eltern der  89. Grundschule in Dresden wahrscheinlich nicht nochmal.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



fipS09 schrieb:


> Christliche Werte sind totaler Bullshit. Waren sie immer und werden sie immer sein. Oder willst du wieder Steinigungen? Frauenrechte wieder weg? Nebenbei ein paar Hexenverbrennungen? Die Werte unserer modernen Zivilisation haben GOTT sei dank nix mit den christlichen zutun.


Sehe ich genauso, aber es ist die Basis von vielem. Die Nächstenliebe ist einer der wichtigsten christlichen Werte,
die in unsere Kultur übernommen wurden. Die zehn Gebote waren eines der ersten über weite Grenzen hinweg 
gültigen Rechtssystemens. Das Christentum ist aber zweitausend Jahre alt. Unsere Werte entstammen vor allem 
der Aufklärung und sind in ständigem Fluss.


----------



## Framinator (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Der Islam wird NIEMALS Frauen anerkennen. Scharia sag ich nur. Und bald wird auch Deutschland so aussehen.

Zwangsheirat. Wie passt das in unsere Wertegemeinschaft? WIE?


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Sehe ich genauso, aber es ist die Basis von vielem. Die Nächstenliebe ist einer der wichtigsten christlichen Werte,
> die in unsere Kultur übernommen wurden. Die zehn Gebote waren eines der ersten über weite Grenzen hinweg
> gültigen Rechtssystemens. Das Christentum ist aber zweitausend Jahre alt. Unsere Werte entstammen vor allem
> der Aufklärung und sind in ständigem Fluss.


Nächstenliebe heißt aber nicht Fremdenliebe und auch nicht "Ich liebe euch doch alle" wie beim Mielke. 
Das war eher auf die Familie und die damals noch kleine christliche Gemeinde bezogen. 
Und da die meisten in den neuen Bundesländern (eigentlich überall außer in Bayern) eh konfessionslos sind, zieht das Argument auch nicht.


Framinator schrieb:


> Der Islam wird NIEMALS Frauen anerkennen. Scharia sag ich nur. Und bald wird auch Deutschland so aussehen.
> 
> Zwangsheirat. Wie passt das in unsere Wertegemeinschaft? WIE?


Das ist ja die Doppelmoral der Linken und vor allem Feministinnen, für die ist jeder weiße deutsche Mann ein potenzieller Tyrann aber der liebe muslimischer Syrer ist natürlich ein armes Unschuldslamm von den sie auf jeden Fall Respekt bekommen (hust).


----------



## fipS09 (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Nächstenliebe heißt aber nicht Fremdenliebe und auch nicht "Ich liebe euch doch alle" wie beim Mielke.
> Das war eher auf die Familie und die damals noch kleine christliche Gemeinde bezogen.
> Und da die meisten in den neuen Bundesländern (eigentlich überall außer in Bayern) eh konfessionslos sind, zieht das Argument auch nicht.
> 
> Das ist ja die Doppelmoral der Linken und vor allem Feministinnen, für die ist jeder weiße deutsche Mann ein potenzieller Tyrann aber der liebe muslimischer Syrer ist natürlich ein armes Unschuldslamm von den sie auf jeden Fall Respekt bekommen (hust).




Wieder beschränkst du das Wort Nächstenliebe so wie es dir gefällt


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Framinator schrieb:


> ...


Abwarten, unsere Gesetze waren bis vor fünfzig Jahren auch extrem frauenfeindlich. 
Frauen durften kein Bankkonto ohne Unterschrift von Vater oder Ehemann eröffnen,
Ehemänner konnten die Arbeitverträge ihrer Frauen einfach kündigen etc. 

Zwangsheiraten heißen hier anders. Heirate aus dem Adel heraus mal eine Weltliche. 
Wieviele Familien zerbrechen, wenn Ehepartner der Kinder den Eltern nicht passen?
Es ist etwas ganz anders, aber in Grundzügen ähnlich. Es geht um das weitgehende 
Recht der Eltern, über ihre Kinder zu entscheiden. Sieh z.B. das Thema "Impfgegner"

Heute wirkt das unglaublich, aber die konservativen Kräfte wollen wieder dahin.
Emanzipation der Männer, die durchaus angebracht wäre, bedeutet für Männer
in der Regel nur, andere zu unterdrücken, anstatt sich um eigene Selbstverwirklichung
zu kümmern. 

Warten wir ab, was aus solchen Entwicklung wird. Gesellschaftliche Veränderungen 
dauern. Sie müssen von innen kommen und nicht von außen erzwungen werden. 
Feminismus in Tunesien: Die Frauen der Revolution - taz.de


----------



## Framinator (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Es gab bei uns Luther. Wo ist der Luther des ISLAM? WO? Ich sehe keinen weit und breit. Nur diejenigen die den Terror anfeuern in den Moscheen!

Der Islam ist einfach nicht willig sich zu reformieren! GANZ EINFACH.

Und ich bin ehrlich. Ich habe einfach keine Lust abzuwarten bis etwas passiert. Bis unsere Frauen vergewaltigt werden. Darauf hab ich keine Lust.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Threshold schrieb:


> Und wer ist enttäuscht, wenn sich die Bayern abspalten?
> Also ich nicht.
> Die USA sind ein Einwanderungsland. Dort treffen eben alle möglichen Ethnien, Glaubensrichtigungen und was auch immer zusammen und das funktioniert auch, denn die Menschen fühlen sich dort als Amerikaner. Das ist der große Unterschied zu Deutschland, wo ein Deutscher mit ausländischen Wurzeln immer noch als Ausländer gesehen wird.
> 
> Und dass die USA ein Problem mit Waffen haben, ist ja auch nichts neues.


Wenn es dein einziges Problem ist, aber dort findet man das Maul schon öfters näher am Herzen. Was die Amis angeht die haben eher Probleme ohne Waffen



Verminaard schrieb:


> Auch wenn du ein Smiley dahintersetzt. Deine bisherigen Aussagen gegenueber den Bayern...
> Du bist Pro Fluechtling und gegen die Bayern? Auch eine Art Rassismus, meinst nicht?
> Schon  mal ernsthaft Gedanken zu gemacht, was passieren wuerde wenn sich  Bayern vom Rest Deutschlands abspalten wuerde? Abgesehen davon das wir  mal einen anderen Fußballmeister haetten.


Der wahre Bayer steht darüber und so etwas würde ich nicht als Rassismus sehen


fipS09 schrieb:


> Christliche Werte sind totaler Bullshit. Waren sie immer und werden sie immer sein. Oder willst du wieder Steinigungen? Frauenrechte wieder weg? Nebenbei ein paar Hexenverbrennungen? Die Werte unserer modernen Zivilisation haben GOTT sei dank nix mit den christlichen zutun.


Wo sind die Kreuzigungen geblieben? Aber die katholische Kirche hatte ja schon immer die geilsten Partyspiele


----------



## fipS09 (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Framinator schrieb:


> Es gab bei uns Luther. Wo ist der Luther des ISLAM? WO? Ich sehe keinen weit und breit. Nur diejenigen die den Terror anfeuern in den Moscheen!
> 
> Der Islam ist einfach nicht willig sich zu reformieren! GANZ EINFACH.
> 
> Und ich bin ehrlich. Ich habe einfach keine Lust abzuwarten bis etwas passiert. Bis unsere Frauen vergewaltigt werden. Darauf hab ich keine Lust.



Sorry aber mir wird deine Volksverhetzung zu krass. Das hat nix mehr mit Meinungsäußerung zutun sondern ist inzwischen sogar strafrechtlich relevant. Ich toleriere Meinungen, aber dir möchte ich ans Herz legen das das Internet kein rechtsfreier Raum ist und nicht jeder Moslem ein Schwerverbrecher ist.


----------



## Framinator (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Mensch Leute werdet mal wach. Bevor es zu spät ist!

Das ist meine MEINUNG daran gibt es nichts auszusetzen. Wo ist da Hetze?

Also echt hier laufen Naivlinge rum unglaublich.

Über mir wohnt ein Polizist. Er gibt mir RECHT!

P.S.: Jetzt hab ich aber Angst (Ich lache mich kaputt).


----------



## Verminaard (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



fipS09 schrieb:


> Bullshit. Nicht jeder geistige Dünpfiff fällt unter die Pressefreiheit. Hier wird genug Stimmung gegen Asylanten gemacht ohne das die Presse zensiert wird. Schlag einfach mal die Zeitung auf.



Genau, mach das mal, was wirst du da lesen?
Irgendwelche Berichte wie wo was passiert oder etwas weichgewaschenes?
Es ist mittlerweilen ein klein wenig besser geworden.
Was war aber noch bis vor ein paar Tagen? Wenn du Bilder gesehen hast, hast du hauptsaechlich Bilder von helfenden Deutschen gesehen, von Willkommensempfaengen, von Fluechtlingsfrauen und vor allem, es war IMMER irgendwo ein Kind dabei.
Wieso hat man da nicht gezeigt wie es wirklich ist?
Ein großteil junger Maenner, wo sie waren sind Muellberge.

Wie lange hat es mal gebraucht bis ueber die Krawalle in den Lagern/Heimen berichtet wurde?

Wie waers mit sowas: 13-jähriges Mädchen aus Asien von Landsmann ...


Die Stimmung gegen Asylanten wird zum groesstenteil durch das Verhalten der Asylanten selbst hervorgerufen.
Dadurch das die Bevoelkerung nicht gehoert wird. Die Beamten werden ignoriert.
Ueberall muss auf Biegen und Brechen vermittelt werden, das eh alles toll ist.


Lies mal den Bullshit den du verzapfst selbst und geh mal nach draussen.

Ich kann das echt nimmer lesen: die boesen boesen Rechten mit ihrer Stimmung gegen alles Fremde.

Manche von euch schreiben so schoen: haben wir denn nichts aus der Vergangenheit gelernt?
Ja das frage ich mich auch und haenge noch mit dran: muss denn immer erst was uebles passieren, damit (richtig) reagiert wird?

Ich muss kein Hellseher sein, um zu erkennen das sich die Fluechtlinge kaum integrieren werden. Na sollen sie auch nicht, waer mir persoenlich egal, solange sie geltendes Recht und Kultur beachten, befolgen und respektieren.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Der wahre Bayer steht darüber und so etwas würde ich nicht als Rassismus sehen


Meine befreundeten Bayern wollten mir immer weiß machen, dass in ihrem Perso unter Nationalität "bayrisch" steht.

Das ist ein Spaß, aber zu meiner Jugend war der Konflikt Preußen-Bayern durchaus massiv vorhanden. Aus dem 
Norden Deutschlands, als Evangele, ins tiefe Bayern zu ziehen, kam den Verbannung gleich. Absolute Diskriminierung. 
Heute trifft das wenige die Evangelen, da haben sich die Bayern minimal geöffnet, heute trifft es Flüchtlinge. Kulturell
hinken die Bayern Deutschland immer um eine Generation zurück, aber früher war ja eh alles besser...


----------



## Framinator (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Verminaard is klar im Kopf. Nicht so freundentrunken wie unsere Kanzlerin!


----------



## the_leon (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ehm, nein...
Ich habe in bayern kein Problem mit iwem, der da hinzieht!
Ich hab aber n Problem, wenn er mit der 10€ Lederhose vom KiK ins Bierzelt geht und denkt, er ist der coolste von allen...
Es hat schon nen Grund, warum ne Vernünftige Lederhose preislich an ne 980 rankommt
Das ist die bayerische Kultur!
die haben sicher auch n Problem, wenn ich gegen ihre Regeln verstoße
Und diese Kultur wird in Bayern bewahrt und deswegen hinken wir lange nicht um eine Generation zurück...

PS: es hat auch nen Grund, warum bei uns die Rechte öfters Demonstriert


----------



## fipS09 (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Framinator schrieb:


> Mensch Leute werdet mal wach. Bevor es zu spät ist!
> 
> Das ist meine MEINUNG daran gibt es nichts auszusetzen. Wo ist da Hetze?
> 
> ...




Ich wills dir nur ans Herz wohnen. Der Polizist der über dir wohnt hat damit nachher so wenig zutun wie der Busfahrer der unter dir wohnt.


----------



## Framinator (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ja dann zeig mich mal an. Ich warte nur drauf Ich warte ganz entspannt.

Ich finde sehr interessant wann du dich hier angemeldet hast. Spannend.


----------



## longtom (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Threshold schrieb:


> Und wer ist enttäuscht, wenn sich die Bayern abspalten?
> Also ich nicht.



Ich würde mal sagen *alle* ausser Hamburg /Hessen/Baden Württemberg und Bayern selber ,denn bei denen würde es ohne Länderfinanzausgleich auch nicht besser als jetzt in Griechenland aussehen  .


----------



## fipS09 (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Framinator schrieb:


> Ja dann zeig mich mal an. Ich warte nur drauf Ich warte ganz entspannt.




Ich sags zum dritten mal, ich wills dir nur ans Herz legen. Nicht jeder ist so tolerant.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Genau, mach das mal, was wirst du da lesen?
> Irgendwelche Berichte wie wo was passiert oder etwas weichgewaschenes?
> Es ist mittlerweilen ein klein wenig besser geworden.


Es wird zum Glück völlig offen und ehrlich berichtet:
Der Postillon: FlÃ¼chtling renkt seinen Unterkiefer aus und verspeist blondes deutsches Kind bei lebendigem Leib



fipS09 schrieb:


> Sorry aber mir wird deine Volksverhetzung zu krass. Das hat nix mehr mit Meinungsäußerung zutun sondern ist inzwischen sogar strafrechtlich relevant. Ich toleriere Meinungen, aber dir möchte ich ans Herz legen das das Internet kein rechtsfreier Raum ist und nicht jeder Moslem ein Schwerverbrecher ist.


Lies Dir blos nicht die älteren Kommentare durch. Es wurden schon etliche User gesperrt.
Was Du hier liest, ist fast schon moderat, der Hass und die Hetze scheint bei einigen Usern
grenzenlos zu sein.

Das es statistische Häufungen gibt, das körperliche Gewalt und bestimmte Verbrechensarten
bei bestimmten Nationalitäten häufiger vorkommen, wird bei schlichten Gemütern leider 
mit einer pauschalen Ausgrenzung gleichgesetzt.

Finanziell werde ich aber am meisten von Deutschen bedroht. Es sind Versicherungbetrüger,
Steuerhinterzieher, Korrumption und Schwarzarbeit, was jeden von uns ehrlichen Gutmenschen
ohne moralische Verwerflichkeit ca. 10% unseres Einkommens kostet. Dagegen sind die Kosten
für Flüchtlinge Peanuts.


----------



## Framinator (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Danke das du mir erzählen willst was ich zu tun habe. Ich werde mir ganz Gewiss nicht meine Meinungsfreiheit verbieten lassen. Danke der Aufmerksamkeit. *rülps*

Und deinen "Ratschlag" werde ich gewiss NICHT verfolgen.


----------



## fipS09 (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Framinator schrieb:


> Danke das du mir erzählen willst was ich zu tun habe. Ich werde mir ganz Gewiss nicht meine Meinungsfreiheit verbieten lassen. Danke der Aufmerksamkeit. *rülps*




Volksverhetzung hatte noch nie etwas mit Meinungsfreiheit zutun. Du wirfst doch so gerne mit Paragraphen um dich.


----------



## Framinator (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Du nervst. Merkst du es nicht? Jetzt zurück zum Thema.


----------



## fipS09 (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Framinator schrieb:


> Du nervst. Merkst du es nicht? Jetzt zurück zum Thema.




Das gehört zum Thema, ist das jetzt eine Trotzreaktion?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Das ist meine MEINUNG daran gibt es nichts auszusetzen. Wo ist da Hetze?


Aber nicht alles was man als eigene Meinung hält sollte sagen oder niederschreiben.


> Die Stimmung gegen Asylanten wird zum groesstenteil durch das Verhalten der Asylanten selbst hervorgerufen.


In der Masse sicherlich schon. Die Frage wäre ob es bei einer anderen Aufteilung auch zu solchen Reaktionen gekommen wäre. Ich meine damit nicht nur die Trennung nach Sippen sondern auch die Verteilung in kleineren Dosen.


> Meine befreundeten Bayern wollten mir immer weiß machen, dass in ihrem Perso unter Nationalität "bayrisch" steht.


Steht bei mir leider auch nicht drin.


> Das ist ein Spaß, aber zu meiner Jugend war der Konflikt Preußen-Bayern durchaus massiv vorhanden. Aus dem
> Norden Deutschlands, als Evangele, ins tiefe Bayern zu ziehen, kam den Verbannung gleich.


Das Spiel funktioniert prima in beide Richtungen. Ich wohne nicht nur in Niedersachsen sondern auch an der Friesengrenze . Wobei es hier auch sehr schwarze Ecken gibt, dagegen wäre Anthrazit als Farbe schon reinstes Weiß.


----------



## Framinator (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

So muss eh erstmal raus. Hab noch wichtigere Dinge zu tun.  Viel Spass noch allen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



fipS09 schrieb:


> Volksverhetzung hatte noch nie etwas mit Meinungsfreiheit zutun. Du wirfst doch so gerne mit Paragraphen um dich.


Das Problem ist nur, dass der Betreiber dieses Forum verantwortlich für den Inhalt ist.


----------



## fipS09 (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nur, dass der Betreiber dieses Forum verantwortlich für den Inhalt ist.




Und nur weil die rechtlich auf der sicheren Seite stehen wollen müssen sie Beiträge löschen. Aber hinterher wird wieder Zensur gebrüllt. Manche Leute wissen garnicht was sie hier für ein Zeug verzapfen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Framinator schrieb:


> Ja dann zeig mich mal an. Ich warte nur drauf Ich warte ganz entspannt.
> 
> Ich finde sehr interessant wann du dich hier angemeldet hast. Spannend.


Nicht alles was man für die eigene Meinung hält ist es wert genannt zu werden. Nebenbei ist ein Forum kein rechtsfreier Raum und es gibt hier genug Mitglieder anderer Nationalitäten denen man einfach vor den Kopf stößt.


----------



## the_leon (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ach, ich glaube, so schnell ist der nicht mehr da, der wird noch gesperrt, weil Volksverhetzung wird hier nicht benötigt


----------



## fipS09 (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ich will hier auch garnicht das jemand gesperrt wird oder so, aber hier sind genug Leute mit Migrationshintergrund von denen vermutlich einige weder Vergewaltiger noch Serienmörder sind. Man kann das ja denken, aber man muss hier auch nicht krampfhaft Leuten vor den Kopf stoßen. Hier wird ja auch nicht jeder der Kritik an der Aufnahme von Asylanten übt gleich als Nazi bezeichnet.


----------



## Woohoo (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Europa und Deutschland werden eben ein bisschen moslemischer und religiöser, das hat noch keinem Land geschadet.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



fipS09 schrieb:


> Ich will hier auch garnicht das jemand gesperrt wird oder so, aber hier sind genug Leute mit Migrationshintergrund von denen vermutlich einige weder Vergewaltiger noch Serienmörder sind. Man kann das ja denken, aber man muss hier auch nicht krampfhaft Leuten vor den Kopf stoßen. Hier wird ja auch nicht jeder der Kritik an der Aufnahme von Asylanten übt gleich als Nazi bezeichnet.


Ich finde es auch besser, mit Leuten zu diskutieren, als sie stumpf zu sperren. Aber der Forenbetreiber haftet. 

Wenn man hier einzelnen Leuten zu einzelnen ihrer Aussagen sagt, dass diese bestimmte Aussage sehr aus 
dem unreflektiert braunen Lager kommen, dann meinen diese Menschen aber, wenn würde sie als Person
durch und durch als Nazi abqualifizieren. Das macht es nicht einfach.



Woohoo schrieb:


> Europa und Deutschland werden eben ein bisschen moslemischer und religiöser, das hat noch keinem Land geschadet.


Das bleibt abzuwarten. Mit steigender Bildung sinkt in der Regel die Religiösität, zumindest der Einfluss
der Religion über den ganz persönlichen Glauben hinaus. Gewaltbereiter Extremismus und gute Bildung
schließen sich aus, die wenigen Fälle ausgenommen, in denen Verblendete, wie unsere RAF-Terroristen, 
das Studium für ihre Gedankenwelt missbrauchten, oder ganz geplant ein technisches Studium zum Bau
von Bomben genutzt wird.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



fipS09 schrieb:


> . Hier wird ja auch nicht jeder der Kritik an der Aufnahme von Asylanten übt gleich als Nazi bezeichnet.


Doch genau das wird gemacht.



Woohoo schrieb:


> Europa und Deutschland werden eben ein bisschen moslemischer und religiöser, das hat noch keinem Land geschadet.


Stimmt, vor allem in Schweden freuen sich die Frauen jetzt.

(Ich hab die Ironie erkannt)


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Doch genau das wird gemacht.


An welcher Stelle wurde hier ein User von anderen als Nazi bezeichnet?

Wir kritisieren hier die eine oder andere sehr stumpfe pauschalisierende
Verallgemeinerung. Ganz im Gegensatz dazu wird jeder, der dazu eine 
abweichende Erfahrung oder Meinung hat, als "linksversifft grün" oder
"Gutmensch" eingestuft. Du solltest die Tatsachen nicht verdrehen.


----------



## Verminaard (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



fipS09 schrieb:


> Hier wird ja auch nicht jeder der Kritik an der  Aufnahme von Asylanten übt gleich als Nazi bezeichnet.



Lies den Thread, von Anfang an.



Woohoo schrieb:


> Europa und Deutschland werden eben ein bisschen moslemischer und religiöser, das hat noch keinem Land geschadet.


Meinst du das wirklich ernst?
Ich will nur auf Europa im Mittelalter hinweisen, als die Kirchen uneingeschraenkte Macht hatten.
Wieviel Jahrhunderte stillstand in der Entwicklung?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Meinst du das wirklich ernst?
> Ich will nur auf Europa im Mittelalter hinweisen, als die Kirchen uneingeschraenkte Macht hatten.
> Wieviel Jahrhunderte stillstand in der Entwicklung?


Die Ironie hätte man erkennen  können. Aber schauen wir auf den letzten Versuche der Braunen
im tausendjährigen Reich und schau Dir das Frauenbild der NPD an. Da sind die religiösen
Fanatiker nicht weit von entfernt. Beides mag ich nicht nicht.

Gesellschaftliche Veränderungen und oder Weiterentwicklungen werden als politisch progessiv
bezeichnet. Wer konserativ denkt, will keine Veränderung, keine Weiterentwicklung und einfach
zusammengefasst nur Bestehendes erhalten. Links bedeutet Fortschritt, rechts bedeutet Stillstand.

Ob Fortschritt immer ein Fortschritt ist, wird allerdings später bewertet.

Hier ein schöner Artikel zum Thema:
FlÃ¼chtlinge in Hardheim: bento-Redakteur Alexander Demling liest Leserkommentare vor (Video) - Gerechtigkeit - bento


----------



## Sparanus (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Bildung gegen Extremismus? 
Naja 9/11 und Co waren Studenten, viele Nazis hatten auch einen hohen IQ, beim AV auch.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> Bildung gegen Extremismus?


Warum denn nicht, wer genug Bildung hat wird nicht so leicht von Rattenfängern angezogen außer er will es aus freien Willen


----------



## highspeedpingu (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Split99999 schrieb:


> *highspeedpingu*
> 
> Wenn ich die News von T-Offline anklicke sehe ich da nur ein Dementi.



Haben die schnell geändert...! Als ich den Link eingefügt hatte stand da noch was anderes


> Nach Angaben der SZ könne der mögliche "Soli" über einen Aufschlag auf  die Mineralölsteuer oder die Mehrwertsteuer erhoben und in den  EU-Haushalt überwiesen werden. Das Geld solle dann verwendet werden, um  die EU-Staaten bei der Sicherung der Außengrenzen zu unterstützen,  sowie, um sicheren Herkunftsländern bei der Aufnahme und Versorgung der  Flüchtlinge zu helfen. Ein weiterer Teil solle in die Heimatländer der  Flüchtlinge gehen, um dort die Lebensbedingungen zu verbessern.



Dementiert haben sie erst hinterher...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Bildung gegen Extremismus?
> Naja 9/11 und Co waren Studenten, viele Nazis hatten auch einen hohen IQ, beim AV auch.


Studium bedeutet nicht gleich Bildung.  Bildung ist umfassender gemeint. 

Neonazis sind in der Regel strunzen dumm, es sind die Rattenfänger in Führungspositionen, die nicht zu unterschätzen 
sind. Aber das betrifft alle Seiten. Selbstmordattentäter, die an 72 Jungfrauen glauben können ebenso nur beschränkte
Fähigkeiten haben, aber ihre geistigen Führer wissen sehr genau, wie man andere Menschen manipuliert. Es geht nur
um Macht, nicht um Inhalt.


----------



## Bester_Nick (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

*highspeedpingu* 


Ja ja, ich weiß, ich wollts halt nur mal gesagt haben. Leider hats nichts gebracht, es wurde sich ungeachtet dessen munter weiter darüber unterhalten. Der Thread hier ist einfach nur noch


----------



## Sparanus (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Die unten sind fast alle nur Mitläufer. Der Nationalsozialismus ist einfach zu umfassend für Ungebildete. 
Das mit Extremismus und Dumm ist eine verdammt eingeschränkte Betrachtungsweise. 

Wie schon oft gesagt, der ideologische Vorläufer der NSDAP, nämlich der AV hat die Leute die ihr als typische Rechtsextremisten kennt gar nicht erst aufgenommen.


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Die aktuelle politische Situation ist eh ein Witz!
Möchte mal Wissen welcher Politiker echt noch einen Plan hat dann wären die Flüchtlingsströme gar nicht erst so ausgeartet mit dem darauffolgenden Stimmungswechsel der Bevölkerung!
Mir können wir uns nur Leid tun.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Der Nationalsozialismus ist einfach zu umfassend für Ungebildete.


Welcher gebildete Mensch hält Rassimus für ein sinnvolles Mittel?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Welcher gebildete Mensch hält Rassimus für ein sinnvolles Mittel?


Es kommt vor allem auf die Einstellung an. Auch ein "Dummi" kann tolerant sein. Oder eben ein Gebildeter vom Nationalsozialismus überzeugt sein. Es kommt eben auf den Menschen an. 
Der Extreme Teil ist schon größtenteils dämlich. Denk an Skinheads. Oder sonstige. 
Einige sind aber clever und wissen wir man das anpackt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Ohne Worte:
Griechische Rechtsradikale greifen Flüchtlingsboote an - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Es gibt leider für alles einen fruchtbaren Acker, man muss es nur gut genug rüber bringen


----------



## the_leon (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Links bedeutet Fortschritt, rechts bedeutet Stillstand.



siehst ja, wie fortschrittlich die Kommunisten in der DDR waren...
wenn die wirklich so fortschrittlich wären, dann würde wir keinen SOLI zahlen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



> siehst ja, wie fortschrittlich die Kommunisten in der DDR waren...


Was ist daran verkehrt? Du kaufst ein Auto und hattest 15 Jahre Zeit um vom Kauf zurückzutreten


----------



## the_leon (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Was ist daran verkehrt? Du kaufst ein Auto und hattest 15 Jahre Zeit um vom Kauf zurückzutreten



Ja, wäre jetzt bei VW auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



leokasi schrieb:


> siehst ja, wie fortschrittlich die Kommunisten in der DDR waren...
> wenn die wirklich so fortschrittlich wären, dann würde wir keinen SOLI zahlen


Darum sagte ich ja, das "Fortschritt" oder neutraler Veränderung, nicht automatisch lebenswerter bedeutet.
Und trotzdem muss man sagen dürfen, dass in allen Gesellschaftsformen, auch den Unrechtssystemen, der 
eine oder andere Punkt sinnvoll war.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Links bedeutet Fortschritt, rechts bedeutet Stillstand.



Falsch. Vor allem wenn es um Sozialismus und Kommunismus geht, ist nirgends Fortschritt. Ich kenne kein linkes Land das sonderlich fortschrittlich ist. 
Fragt sich natürlich, wo man links von rechts trennt. 
Ich persönlich würde immer versuchen das gute aus beidem zu ziehen. Also immer Mittel. 
Ich könnte nun  Rechten Fortschritt vorleiern, aber das wäre zu um die Ecke gedacht und bekloppt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Ich persönlich würde immer versuchen das gute aus beidem zu ziehen. Also immer Mittel.


Das passiert aber zur Zeit nicht. Unser früherer mittlerer Weg, die soziale Marktwirtschaft, wird immer mehr dem unreglementiertem Kapitalismus geopfert.


----------



## the_leon (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Kommt davon, das wir ne beschissene Kanzlerin haben, die es nicht schafft, mal ehrlich zu sein...
Ich hoffe, da kommt nächstes mal n vernünftiger


----------



## McZonk (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die gegenwärtige Flüchtlings- und Asylproblematik*

Liebe Community,

wir sind stehts bemüht mit unserem Forum auch eine Diskussionsplattform  abseits der eigentlichen Kernthemen rund um Computer-Hardware zu  ermöglichen. Leider erhalten wir im Rahmen der hier geführten  Konversationen rund um Flüchtlings- und Asylpolitik derart viele  unangemessene, beleidigende und damit auch regelwidrige Beiträge, dass  wir eine Moderation entsprechend unserer Forenregeln nicht mehr  sicherstellen können und daher den Foreneigner und damit -betreiber  anderweitig vor justiziablen Folgen schützen müssen. Wir bitten daher um Verständnis, dass wir dieses Thema (und themengleiche, folgende)  dauerhaft schließen werden.
*
*Thread closed*
*


----------

